# Crazy Clementines May /June Cycle Buddies Part 7



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in May /June 2015.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome
beccaboo , ICSI , 28th April , 8th May , 13th May , 23rd May , 
Snowgirl78 , IVF , 24th April , 6th may , 11th May , 24th May , 
Goldielocks80 , ICSI , 24th April , 8th May , 13th May , 25th May , 
ILoveWesties , ICSI , 28th April , 11th May , 16th May , 25th May , 
Watkinskris , , , 13th May , 16th May , 29th May , 
Louellea81 , IVF , , , 19th May , 30th May , 
simba32 , IVF , 28th April , 11th May , 16th May , 31st May , 
Nahla , FET , , , 22nd May , 4th June , 
KALM , ICSI , 8th May , 21St May , 24th May , 6th June , 
Lillyb87 , IVF , 7th may , 20th may , 23rd May , 8th June , 
Amy76 , IVF , 13th May , 26th May , 31st May , 10th June , 
MuchMore2013 , IVF , 12th May , 26th May , 29th May , 11th June , 
HelenGB , IVF , 17th May , 30th May , 4th June , 15th June , 
NickyNack , ICSI , 14th May , 29th May , 1st June , 17th June , 
smarla , IVF , 20th May , 2nd June , 7th June , 18th June , 
Trigger38 , FET , , , 7th June , 18th June , 
Qwerkily , IVF , 20th May , 2nd June , 7th June , 18th June , 
maisie2012 , ICSI , 21st May , 3rd June , 5th June , 19th June , 
Amoeba1705 , ICSI , 28th May , 10th June , 12th June , 26th June , 
emeldamicheals , ICSI , 12th June, 24th June , 29th June , 13th July , 

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members  
LJH80 , IVF , 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Kalm        Xx

Amy glad you have a date for surgery xx  

Westies good luck for et tomorrow xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westie, Did I put I was off work, sorry I meant I'm in work! Just looked at the clock though and only got 20mins to go, I sneak away ten mins early on a Monday to get to my gym class on time! Big massive good luck for tomorrows transfer and not long until PUPO and a 2ww. Hope travel there is all ok. x

Kalm, thats brilliant news and so glad he was wriggling about! It will be all things blue for you then in the baby shopping department! 

We are on part 7 ladies, my goodness, that pages and pages of talk and chatter! I cant imagine life without our little buddies board now!


----------



## Babycakes77

Great news on teh team blue Kalm!  woo hoo! 
Excited for you Westies, the countdown is really on!  Will be sending lots of orange vibes tomorrow  
xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news that all is ok, Kalm and congrats on the little boy! Now you can go shopping for lovely little boys' stuff (or if you're anything like me, window shopping as you're too scared to jinx it!)

Westies - good luck for tomorrow. I heard that some rumpy pumpy before transfer is a good idea as it tricks the body into thinking the embryo got there the natural way. So enjoy some 'quality time' with DH!

Great that you've got another date for surgery Amy. Will be good to get that out of the way.

Sneaked out of work early so on my way home now. Pilates tonight and DH had the day off work so he might even make me dinner!


----------



## welshweasel

Woohoo Kalm, so excited for you  

Not been around for a few days on here...suddenly coming to the realisation that starting a new job, buying a house, moving house and doing ivf all in the space of a few months was perhaps not a brilliant plan....but I do like a busy life and it's all exciting stuff so I've just got to go with it I guess.....eeeek! 

I've been keeping up with all you news, lovely to hear so many of you are cycling again already or will be doing so imminently. All the talk of crazy relatives has been making me chuckle too...my mum is great but finds keeping secrets impossible and has this weird idea that it's unfair if I've told something to my sister and not to my brother or vice versa and seems to think it's her job to sort that out...we've had to have stern words on a number of occasions since starting this ivf lark. I know she loves me really but she can be so infuriating!

I'm on night tonight (last 2 shifts in my new job) so going to try and get a bit of rest before I have to start.


----------



## KALM

Westies, will wear some orange for you tomorrow and will be sending lots of orange vibes!    

Thanks for the good wishes all. We would have been happy whatever the gender to be honest. I think DP worries a little as with his MS he is very unlikely to be able to do things like play football with a son, but there will be so many things they still can do. I don't go in for the gender stereotype colours, so whilst I am sure there will be some blue, there will be plenty of other colours too! However like snowy I think I will still be window shopping for a while yet.

Welsh weasel, did you mean you have started your new job or two more shifts until you do? I got confused! When are you moving house, do you have a date yet? Hope your pregnancy is going well, it was nice to hear from you.

Amoeba, how has your day been? I never got to my ironing yesterday so guess what I have in store tonight?!


----------



## welshweasel

Hi Kalm,

Two more shifts in this job then new job starts on Monday. I'm terrified, it will be my first Consultant job so no more having a boss to ask!

We are still waiting on a moving date, fingers crossed it will be mid August as we have to be out of our current place by the 29th and the stepchildren (who are coming to live with us too so big changes all round) start at their new schools on the 1st Sept. I think I'll be a bit less stressed once we have a definite date


----------



## lillieb87

Kalm congrats on the scan an the little boy...how lovely so happy for u xx

westies good luck for tomorrow hun thinking of u xx

amy great news u hav a date an it works out ok for nxt cycle xx

welshweasle hope all is well? i are extremely busy i got a sweat on just readin all ur plans!! 

snowy hope dh has made u dinner? my dh cant cook so  everything  is left to me including the pots!! we did have words over the weekend as i said am about to throw towel in with tx as i struggle to hold down full time job come home every night cook a tea do the pots hav a bath an get coursework done on top of all the long days travelling an the way the drugs make me feel!! he attenpted to help with pots afta my moan....maybe he does listen afta alll!!

beccaboo hope the gym class went well 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quickie to say congratulations Kalm  a boy! And good luck Westies for tomorrow, I'll be sending all my orange vibes your way.


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, been back home (down south) for a few days celebrating my aunties 30th wedding anniversary so I am very very behind on catching up. 

Westies best of luck for tomorrow I will certainly it be sending positive and lucky cc vibes your way

And congrats on the wriggly boy kalm 

I am sure I have missed loads as have about 15!! Pages to read so will need to go back and catch up

Afm my af arrived 10 days late in the end so now due the day of my holiday...hurrah!! So hope it will be early or at least not as bad as usual as I can be in a lot of pain. My letter from clinic dated June said I could call for treatment again in 2/3 months so I am going to try just before my holiday to see if I can get started when I come back so that would be mid September although I am sure they will put me off until October as they seem to refuse once and accept your second request which means I'll be on the oct/Nov cycle, does anyone else think they will be re trying then?


----------



## Smileycat

Wow! Part 7!!!

Many congratulations *Kalm*, you must be delighted with the test results and yay Team Blue!    

*Amy*, great that you have a new date for your operation and lovely that your nieces will be around to entertain you. Whoop whoop!

*Sarah* - yes, I think we are similar in how we we respond, look forward not back! Enjoy your time off. BTW I have 7 blastocysts left.

*Amoeba* - Hope you have a lovely break too.

Best of luck for tomorrow *Westies.* Will be thinking of you! Positive vibes to you.    

 to everyone else.
x


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - DH did make dinner but it was just something that needed to be heated up so nothing too advanced. Mind you my cooking skills aren't up to much either!
We have a rule that whoever cooks has to wash up so it balances things out. Sounds like your DH needs to be introduced to that rule too!!


----------



## Babyninja

Dear Crazy Clementines!
How busy everyone has been - part 7!

*Westies* - Sending huge amounts of orange love your way ready for tomorrow - we definitely did a baby dance a day or so after. What was lovely was that it was no pressure nookie! PUPO!!

*Kalm* - A boy! I'm so excited for you - I have seen so many beautiful clothes around in neutral colours and I completely understand about not trying to be swayed by gender too much. My MIL was telling me she insisted on buying dolls and push chairs for my HH but he insisted on playing with the cars.. balls and using sticks as guns.. but she's happy she gave my HH the option!

*Sarah and Smileycat* - keeping all my appendages crossed for your next go sending orange vibes and visualisations xx Sarah 7 blastos is brilliant - hope your hols go well!

*Ameoba* - I have caught your eating in nice restaurants and shopping vibe while I've been on my hols - I'm slightly rounder from the yummy food. I will keep my fx for your adoption dream Christmas 2016 xx

*Amy *- your nieces sound fab and I'm glad they are there to support your through your op xx
I'm concerned about steppergate - I'll have to go back further and read more to find it! What's happened? BTW I'm eating so many cherries this holiday - I like them more than kale!!

*LJH80* - do you know why the clinic refuse your first request? 
*welshweasel *- Good luck on being a consultant - I'm sure you'll be fantastic! I can't believe how much you've got going on at once!
* lillieb87 *- sounds like a few cooking lesson experiences could help out your DH - Perhaps beccaboo could teach him some tricks with kale??!! Hee hee. On another note - Just like muchmore, I can't believe your MIL! What a nutter! Just mean!
*beccaboo* - I bet you had a lovely personal wedding xx I grow spinach but my MIL grows kale and it's very successful in the UK. I think if you got some young plants now you could still plant them out.. you may have missed the seed window though.

*snowy* What did your DH make you for dinner? I'm glad things are still going really well for you xx whoop a girl!! I've missed something somewhere - better late than never!! BTW your folks sound great.

*Babycakes77 *-well done on your scan xx
*MuchMore * - glad you got into the dress - how long till the wedding? It's crazy how 8 years ago I was really looking forward to my wedding and everything, now I'm just happy we'd saved and that there was money there for ICSI. So now it'll be a small do&#8230; in about 5 years! I so wanted to get married with &#8230;&#8230; less wrinkles in the photos!

*Nahla *- good luck with the scan results - sorry they are taking too long.

*Qwerkily* - I've not been on here for a bit.. any guests tempted by the special cheese?

* Goldielocks* - just wondered how you were getting on?

*Trigger38 *- how's it all going?

*wildflower *- sending organge love to you x

*emeldamicheals * - any news did you try my 'rude' suggestion? Perhaps you're still asleep?

*FlitterFloosh *- I hope your neighbour decided to move?

*anyone else - big love to you too xx*

*AFM *So I'm sorry I've been rubbish at reading everything - besides the home-holiday I've been knackered. Honestly kipping twice a day and then on the days we do something I fall asleep in the car and on the way back too.. HH wouldn't drink yesterday after visiting my brother and insisted he would drive home as he said I'd been yawning all day and it was too dangerous to put me behind a wheel. I'm knackered when I get up and as someone who does a lot on holidays - cycle rides, hikes, gardening, my other hobbies, lunches, odd-jobs, visits etc I feel like I've achieved nothing on this holiday and HH is doing everything - his response was - "..at least your powers of observation are still accurate!" My HH is waking at the normal time and I sleep till 10! I feel so lazy, and feel foggy. I get up a lot to pee and was so tired the other night I seriously considered wetting the bed instead of walking across the hall. I know disgusting and disturbing. Each time I wake up I'm so thirsty and so I drink water knowing I'll see it again in an hour and a half! My sister says I'm working hard enough inside so not to worry about external laziness and then laughs at me. HH thinks I shouldn't worry - I'm not worried while on holiday - I'm worried about work next week! It's the start of the busiest time for 2 months straight! It's normally tiring anyway! I may have to sneak off for lunch time naps..but where?
I emailed my clinic last week and asked about 7 questions and they still haven't replied so I think I'll have to call them tomorrow. It's weird as some of them were concerning what we will have to pay for from now and they normally call back or email. I have the first scan on Friday. My little people are still working hard.. although I think a couple of them have decided to give me indigestion?
Big love everyone!


----------



## Babyninja

Sharry - please may you put me on the list too - I did ICSI and my test date was the 17th July - many thanks xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

As for cooking and washing up..before my parents moved in I cooked and DH washed up, since parents moved in my mum cooks and DH washes up....I got the best deal 😜 xx

LJH hopefully your clinic will take you on first request this time xx

Babyninja Friday and scan day will be here before you know it. Oh the little people aren't allowed to cause indigestion but can recommend peppermint tea, rennies or tums...a bit later into pregnancy gaviscon is fab but my clinic were against it in early pregnancy unless given under gp supervision!!! Xx

AFM went out with parents today which ended with my dad falling/missing the chair in coffee shop so ended up flat on his back on the floor...couldn't help but burst out laughing   Then tonight I discovered the company I ordered dog food from has gone into administration, which means no dog food but they took the money from my account. Have since ordered more food from somewhere else and contacted bank but I need to phone disputes centre tomorrow and should get money back...fx xx


----------



## wildflower

Congrats KALM     


Westies all the best tomorrow I hope you have a calm and beautiful day and all goes brilliantly xxx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh how strange that your clinic tend to refuse a first request for treatment then accept a second one   I hope they accept you first time x  

Lillie I hope you are feeling better now x  

Smileycat I hope your scan goes well tomorrow x  

Amoeba that is very annoying about the dog food company, I hope you get it sorted soon x  

Baby ninja it's good to hear from you, I hope your scan goes well on Friday & you don't get too tired when you go back to work x  

Snowy white nice that dh cooked for you even if it was only heating something up x 

Welsh weasel it sounds like you have a busy time ahead, good luck with the new job, I'm sure you will be fab x  

Westies sending lots of orange positivity for you x  
         

I spoke to one of the personal trainers at the gym & she said she thought all the gym equipment would be scrapped   & to phone techno gym to see what will happen so I might have to try & save my stepper now, spent 90 minutes with it tonight then went to sainsburys & pizza express dough balls were on offer so had to get some


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oooooh Amy they can't scrap your stepper! That would be tragic! They should def give it to you. Mind you if they did that and you started stepping at home, you wouldn't have such great excuses to go shopping on the way home and buy cakes and dough balls etc. on the subject of dough balls, the aforementioned bride is having another bridal shower in a couple of weeks and we are going to pizza express so I might have to have them in honour of you  
KALM congratulations on the scan! So good to know all is well and the little one is team blue  
Welsh weasel I hope all is well with your pregnancy. Do reassure us all won't you! We do worry, you know  
Westies all the very best for tomorrow. Have a lovely lovely day. 
Beccaboo we will cycle again in sept I think. It's a fresh as we don't have any frosties. 
Goodnight all! Happy Tuesday's all round


----------



## welshweasel

Sorry muchmore! Yes everything is fine (as far as I know) with baby welsh. I've had no more bleeding and still feeling pretty pukey which I am looking on as a positive! Harmony test booked for Saturday so I'll get a good look then.


----------



## emeldamicheals

Hello everyone and good morning. .. Part 7... Crazy Clementines indeed....

Kalm - Congratulations my dear. I am so happy for you and the fact you are expecting a boy. 'Team blue'. Atleast,  you now know so in the course of window shopping you can buy something nice when you see one. Personally, I shop at 7 months/ 8 months. All the best my dear...

Babycakes - Congrats too on the 12th week scan. Enjoy your second trimester.

Amy - Good to hear you have a date for your op. It is always good to have a plan. Saving that stepper won't be a bad idea.

Westies - Goodluck for transfer today. Soon you will be pupo. I second snowy on the sex thing. I think it's good. So if you havent and you are able to read this now. Get a little action dear and let there be some swimmers in there.  Either ways, you are good to go. All the best today. Keep us posted. 

Snowy - How are you and the little snowy doing?

Welsh - Good to hear from you and goodluck with the harmony test come saturday.

Babyninja - So good to also hear from you. Funny post to me and also very funny re bed wetting. Goodluck with scan on friday and hope you don't get too lazy to work.

Amoeba - Very funny post with your dog been a CC with lots of orange food intakes... The dog is representing....

Nhala - Sorry you have to wait some more for the test results. Atleast, so far so good dear.

Lillie - Wow your MIL is the total opposite of mine. Mine is my best friend.  Good you are managing her well.

Ljh - Why don't they accept the first time (NHS)?

Muchmore - Good to know you are taking care of things before tx. Welldone on the bridesmaid duties.

Sarah & Smiley - Soon things will start for you ladies again xxx

AFM - Nothing much to report. Apart from the fact that i and the kids are still enjoying our trip. We are spending a little time with my mum, my younger sister and my elder bro, wife and 2 of my nieces.The other day, I went on a 7D ride with my family only to find out afterwards from their warning post that pregnant women don't get on it. I also mistakenly took an ice cream that had alcohol in it. Stopped when I noticed one of the scoops tasted like it had alcohol in it. That made me so angry but I want to believe there is no problem.

Sharry - Please, update my front page. I am the only one that needs update on the existing front pagers.

Sorry if I missed anyone or any important update xxxx

Y'all have a lovely tuesday.....Group hugs.....


----------



## LJH80

Yes it's Nhs and it all depends how busy they are as only have a certain amount of spaces each month, but they have a rule that cannot be refused more than twice so my dr said they tend to squeeze you in if its your second request. My hospital is centre of manchester and only Nhs one for miles so understand they are mega busy


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies what time is et? Are you pupo yet? Xxx

Well my bargain today was a Michael Kors Watch...in the Michael Kors shop was 279...in jewellers opposite it was £229 but he gave me it for £220...a £59 saving for crossing the road 😀😀😀😀 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for everyone's well wishes 😘 I'm now officially PUPO with one "beautiful" blastocyst that survived the freeze/thaw process 100% 😀 They were running a little behind (pressure on my bladder or what!) so transfer was just after 3pm. The embryologist said it looks like it's a fresh one (I assume that's good?!). So, four frosties still in the love lab ❄❄❄❄ OTD is Friday 14 July but we're going to wait until Saturday 15th (providing that the dreaded AF hasn't put in an appearance!). Hope the time flies by and desperately want this to be our time 🍀🙏🏼 x


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay Westies! Enjoy the PUPO bubble and may it continue for 9 months!


----------



## Amy76

Great news westies I really hope this is your time x


----------



## Nahla

Westies thatsounds great! good luck xx

welsh, you are quite busy... take it easy a bit! 

Amoeba, sounds like a good deal withthe watch! 

Kalm, congrats on having a boy! enjoy! 

emelda, I am sure ice cream with alcohol does no harm! there is so little inside! guess I would have eaten it completely... 

Ljh, fx you can start soon

Amy, good you got a date for surgery! fx it turns out to be nothing 

afm: tired but happy. this was my last day at work for 3 weeks eek! 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo Westies  sounds like you've got a fab blast on board. Sending sticky vibes  hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad xx   

Nahla enjoy your 3 weeks off xxx


----------



## Babyninja

Congrats!! PUPO!!!
fx for you !!


----------



## lillieb87

heyy ladies

firstly congrats on being PUPO westies!! it all sounds very positive and i have a good feeling for u xx

Nahla enjoy ur time off. Have you had ur results yet?

ameoba WOW what a saving just for crossin the road!! i love kichael kors watches but unfortunately i cant wear watches as they irratate me too much!!

emelda am sure the icecream wont do any harm .....my friends little boy helped himself to her chocolates one xmas (he was 18 months) wasnt until he almost finished them she realised they had alcohol in...oops...

Amy have u been reunited with ur stepper this evening?? we gota nice choc cake for pudding 2nite an thought about us crazy clems an our food addiction hehe least u burn urs off!!

ljh80 hopefully u will get ur request 1st time!! i too will be cycling sep/oct....if they agreeat nurse consult i can start on mxt af down reg will be around 23rd sep so otd will prob be beginning nov!! seems carzy this yr has gone so quickly an its all been taken up with the tx!!

welshweasle good luck for ur test sat xx

afm an utter rubbish day....wasted time at work as clients didnt turn up!! then the news of a friend tried to end her life (the friend who dh died about 4 wks ago) then a male who is in his 60 an lovely bless him starts messin around in a jokey well tellin me i will b nxt to hav a baby ive been married nearly 4 yrs an am getting too old....he has spoken to dh an he wants a baby an wants to buy a pram etc etc it was all done in joke as he wouldnt know my dh if he saw him lol but just made me feel like a bit pants....my other work colleague was also upse 2day as her finance called off thier wedding about 6 weeks ago.....with 2 months to go!! she just like me feels like her life plan as gone to pot!! i keep trying to tell her an myself its not gone to pot it has taken a detour an it will eventually make its way onto the right path....whichever that is!!

anyway ladies sorry about all the doom an gloom but I am still waiting for something good to happen to me lol its one of those days i thibk........I know the chocolate cake will hav the answer hehe xx


----------



## HelenGB

/been lurking to check on you lovely ladies, I've moved over to the Aug/Sept boared for my FET which should be very end of this month/early sept.

congrats on being PUPO Westie!! your OTD is my wedding anniversary!!

coongrats on team blue KALM and congrats on team pink Snowy!!!


----------



## lillieb87

Helen lovely to hear from you. Hope you are doing ok an good luck with the FET. I hope you keep us posted xx


----------



## LJH80

Wow lillie that is a horrible day, so sorry about your friend, I cannot imagine how I would survive without my dh so really feel for her, and your work sounded quite stressful today too!

I hope the rest of the week is kinder to you and your friend gets some support she needs x


----------



## LJH80

And really hope we cycle together lillie - it is mad when I started getting ready for my 1st cycle in dec last year and I'll almost be there again soon..talk about life rushing by


----------



## lillieb87

I hope the rest of the week is kinder too lol I am going out for tea tomorroe with some ladies from work...they are all older an know the situation so baby talk will b non existant   I am also going out for a few cocktails with dh an my parents on friday evening which will be nice as i never see my parents much as my sisters take all their time lol.....the week has to get better with cocktails involved lol (I am tryin to look after myself so will only be a couple)

would be great to have a cycle buddy from this board ljh80 so hope our timings work out! i think Amy is close to us too! I feel like i know u all really well lol 

I know can't believe its August already lol this time last yr i was on the clomid an thought it was gona be the answers to our prayers ha how naive was i lol....the upside is i wouldn't hav met u lovely ladies if my journey ended there xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I'm so sorry you had such a rubbish day & how sad to hear about your friend. You are right, sometimes life takes a detour from the route we are expecting but hopefully it all works out in the end   I hope your week improves and that the chocolate cake and prospect of cocktails help x 

Helen it is good to hear from you, I hope you are doing ok x  

Nahla I hope you enjoy your 3 weeks off work & managed to get some rest x  

Ljh it will be good if a few of us are cycle buddies again x  

Westies hope you are relaxing in the pupo bubble x  

Hope everyone else is ok x

Did 30 mins on my stepper tonight then 50 lengths in the pool then home for pasta followed by strawberries


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Lillie that sounds such a rubbish day..sending hugs     Sometimes our life plans don't pan out...I'm in that boat..but sometimes a detour is the best way 😊😊 xx

Helen good to hear from you and that you're doing ok, and will be cycling again soon xx

Amy well done on the exercise followed by lovely food of course xx 😉 

AFM took my parent out for meal as its their 29th anniversary (dad is actually my stepdad) tomorrow and after saving the money on the watch I put it to good use and took the 4 of us out. No plans as such for tomorrow but then again the slippers we bought my dad are too small so will need to tackle them back ...another trip to the shops tomorrow Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba sounds like good use of your saving   I love the idea of a knowing the time is but I'm with Lillie & for some reason watches irritate me, I even get dp to take his watch off in bed


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gosh I couldn't cope without my watch on. It's part of my clothing..lol. If having a pj day then no watch and most of the time in house I don't wear it but if I go out the house it feel weird if I don't have a watch on!! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I have a Fitbit watch that shames me into moving more.

Amy - I am so worried for your stepper. We need to do something about this situation!

lillie - Sorry you've had such a rough day, your poor friend too.  Hope that chocolate cake did have the answer (at least temporarily).

Westies - Congratulations on being PUPO! Glad it went well and fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't done personals for all but I did catch up on all the posts. Two tough days with DS (the terrible twos have hit early) and it's not helping that DW and I aren't really on the same page at the moment. Exhausted! AF due today but no sign, just waiting waiting waiting again now.


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies!

Lillie - sorry you had such a rubbish day yesterday. Hope today has been better.

Westies - hope you're relaxed in your PUPO state and you're taking it easy with DH looking after you.

Sarah - hope you manage to get some rest from the terrible twos and that things are ok with DW.

Amoeba - glad you got to put those savings to good use. I love Michael Kors. I don't wear watches but love their handbags.

Amy - after all that exercise I'd have expected something more naughty than strawberries. Hope you have some naughty treats today.

LJH - hope you can get started again ASAP. It would be great if you guys could all go again together.

Emelda - hope you're still enjoying your hols. I wouldn't worry about the ice cream. I bet there was minimal (if any) alcohol in it at all. 

I've had the day off as I had another scan today (delayed NHS one as I had my private one at 12 weeks). Parents came with me as I thought it would be nice for them to see.  I'm 15 weeks today and all looked normal. It was nice to have some reassurance as it's a long way to 20 weeks. Still no good photos as baby sat on her head the whole time. Maybe she's going to be a gymnast!

In my pyjamas now!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Snowy how lovely that your parents were able to come to your scan with you, it's a shame you couldn't get any good photos but great that your daughter is doing well x  

Lillie I hope you've had a better day today x  

Westies hope you are enjoying the pupo bubble x  

Amoeba I hope your follow up appointment tomorrow goes well & gives you some closure on treatment x  

Sarah I hope you have had a better day with ds & dw x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy great that your parents came to scan and everything is good with daughter, even if she 'did gymnastics' so you couldn't get a good photo xx

Westies how's the pupo bubble going? Are you off work or back at work? Xx

Sarah hope ds has less of the 'early terrible twos' and you have had a better day xx

Emelda when is your next scan? Xx

Hope everyone is doing well, and has had a good day. Xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Aww - I've got a brand new baby niece! Hope I get to meet her soon.


----------



## IloveWesties

Just wrote a really long post and it disappeared  hate it when that happens. Boo! Will do it again later as I need to get something to eat. I hope you're all OK. Thanks for the messages, I'm fine  x


----------



## Amy76

Snowy how lovely that you have a new niece x  

Spent another hour with my stepper tonight, now having some pasta then watermelon & planning to watch bake off


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - I'm a massive GBBO fan! Anyone else tuned in? 🎂🍰 I've decided to attempt to bake whatever they do tonight at some point over the next few days. I'll post a picture when I've finished (probably of a kitchen disaster!)   x


----------



## Amy76

Westies Mel & sue make me laugh a lot   attempting the bake is a good way to fill some time during the 2ww x


----------



## IloveWesties

Me too - always been a fan of Mel & Sue. I'm not sure whether to try a Walnut Cake or Black Forest Gateau. DH is a bit disappointed as he doesn't really like either much   I do love a Black Forest Gateau but don't really want to eat the whole thing myself! x


----------



## Amy76

Westies you could try a Madeira although I would probably choose the black forrest gateau x


----------



## Amoeba1705

I am a massive gbbo fan too...am not a great baker (can follow a recipe though my mum is much better than me!) but love watching it. Westies I would go with the Black Forest gateau or the Madeira cake xx


----------



## wildflower

Westies - yay I love the GBBO too! Woot. I'd forgotten it was on tonight so I'll have to watch on catch up. The only problem with it is that is makes me really want to eat cake! How is day one of PUPO? I hope you are feeling great.


Snowy white - double congrats for you today on the scan and the new niece! How lovely that your girl has a cousin of a similar age xx


Amoeba - I feel like i channelled your skills today as I actually had a rare incredibly successful shop this morning, got in trousers, a brightly coloured top and a new bra as well as some make up goodies - I was so chuffed with how efficient I was because I can easily spend 2 hours wandering around shops and end up buying nothing!


Lillie - I hope today has seemed better and things more on track - and hopefully your friend is getting the help she needs   


Helen - sounds like you are starting again soon so lots of pma for you and keep us updated!!    


Hello to everyone else   


afm - I had acupuncture today and it helped crystallise my plan - and that I am ready to cycle again. This time I'll be able to give it a much better effort as I'll have time to do the things I need to do to be healthy (diet and exercise things). I didn't have enough time to put towards that stuff on the last round. I'm fully aware that the chances are really low and I'm sure that this is going to be our last attempt. I just want to have the peace of mind that I've made a good effort this time.
My acupuncturist is a wealth of fertility tips, she is in the zita west network so she treats lots of ttc people and so knows quite a bit. She suggested looking in to CARE. I do know from friends who had multiple mc went on to CARE and then quite quickly got a BFP that stuck. So I might think about that, but I think my issue is purely egg quality and I'm not sure what CARE would be able to do about that - I know they do chromosonal testing and that was what did the trick for my friends.


Almost the weekend!
xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Love the Bake Off; Westies, if you're baking a black forest gaetau, I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower well done on the shopping trip 😀 x glad your acupuncture session was good xx

Sarah I will come with you to visit Westies....will pick you up on my way through  Yorkshire..lol  

Review appt is 330 tomorrow then heading out with DH and parents but will update as soon as I can x am taking a box of shortbread (well I am Scottish) and a Thank you card with me just to say thanks for all they've done over the past year to try to help me have a family....the staff at clinic are like my second family 😊 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

I'd sort of ruled out Madeira cake as it seems too easy (!) but I'm sure I'd manage to mess it up he he I'll have a think and decide tomorrow. Shame I can't have all you ladies around for a coffee morning! x

Wildflower - I'm glad you're feeling clearer on everything after a lovely acupuncture session. Your acupuncturist sounds like a good person to get info from too which is handy  Perhaps go to an open evening at Care (and some others?) and see what you think? I remember others from a thread I was on last year had gone to some sort of exhibition/show all about fertility and that was a really good way to get in front of a range of clinics (including the overseas ones) in a cost effective and quick way. Maybe something to look in to if you're already considering where to go? I'm not sure of your thoughts on going abroad but it may be worth looking at Serum in Athens. I'm in 'thinking positive mode' at the moment but if we ended up running out of frosties, that's where we would be headed 100%. Good luck with everything. I look forward to reading your updates x

Amoeba - I have to follow a recipe too (unless it's Victoria Sponge). I'd love one of those Kitchen Aid whisks as I'm sure they get much more air in to the sponges so they rise higher. One day... Perhaps you could keep an eye out for a deal for me on your shopping travels  he he Talking of which, what watch did you go for? I also like watches but wear them more like jewellery so take them off when I get home and never wear one on holiday. That reminds me - Amy, I totally agree with you asking DP to take his off for bed. Why would you need a watch in bed? Must be so uncomfortable! Amoeba you also asked me about work - I took yesterday and today off. I'm working tomorrow and Friday for a few hours on both from home. Then, that's it, I'm officially unemployed! I STILL haven't heard about that job I interviewed for. I called on Friday afternoon as they told me they'd let me know by then either way and was told they'd not yet made a decision so it would be this week. Still no news   I'm going to start looking / applying again at the weekend. The good thing is that my July invoice will be paid at the end of August so that in effect takes me up until the end of September. As long as I start a new job at some point in September, I'll be OK. DH has said he'll help cover bills if needed but I like to be independent so hopefully it won't come to that x

Snowy - congratulations on being an aunty again. I can't wait for that (neither my sister or my DH's brother have children yet). Hopefully one day x

Sarah - sorry to hear you're exhausted. AF being late probably isn't helping matters! I hope it turns up soon for you honey x

How's everyone else doing? 

AFM - thanks for all of your well wishes. I'm doing OK. Had a very lazy day watching 'New Girl' episodes which are very easy watching and funny  I joined the 2WW thread yesterday but seem to have ruffled some feathers inadvertently from just saying 'keep calm and try not to worry' type messages to ladies who appeared to be getting concerned. I'm now thinking that I'll just swerve that thread now and stick to you lovelies and dipping into the FET and my clinic thread. Not much to report really. I'm going to wait to test on Saturday 15th so have ten sleeps to go... x


----------



## IloveWesties

Sarah and Amoeba - you're both very welcome but Somerset may be a tad far from you both just for cake?! x

Amoeba - I forgot to wish you all the best for your appointment tomorrow and that's a really lovely idea with the gift x


----------



## Nahla

Westies, black forest sounds perfect... ten days to go=ten cakes to bake? then a trip would be worth considering  

Amoeba, all the best for your appointment hope it wont be too sad. You are just changing strategy, not giving up your dream... remember... 

wildflowers, I had so many attempts for No 1, finally for me a clinic change, embryo selection ( not allowed in Germany and Switzetland), Aspirine, Thyroxine and different vitamines were the things I changed in my successful cycle. my doc in Israel told me the lab was the importsnt factor... the person who chooses the sperm, the medium they grow inside... and I strongly believe him because I had double success. so I would always choose a clinic that has a high number of cycles per year ( mine has 6000) 

snowy: congrats on the good scan results and the new niece!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies Somerset is a bit far for cake and coffee 😞 xx I got a rose gold Michael Kors watch, which has lots of sparkles on 😀😀😀. I hope you hear about job soon or as you say get something sorted for September. As for kitchen aid mixer my mum loves hers 😍 we gave her it for Xmas last year... Will keep eye out for bargains 😉 Can't believe you would/could ruffle feathers you give such good sound advice, am shocked by those on the 2ww window. Tbh I never joined it for my last cycle and only stuck with us ccs 😊😊 xx

Nahla I am going to be strong tomorrow, in a way it will be hard saying goodbye to the staff as they are all so lovely. You're right I'm certainly not giving up on my dream 😊 xx. Hope you and the twins are doing well xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello

It's seems we all have GBBO in common too! Love it. 

Westies, so glad your ET went well yesterday and now you are PUPO. Whoop. Take it easy and enjoy. 
Test date on the 15th is my birthday so I hope it's a lucky day for you and will certainly make my day if you get positive results.  

Amoeba. Love Michael Kors watches too. I like rose gold ones although I mainly wear silver but they are all nice! 
Hope your review app tomorrow goes well. 

Wildflower, glad you seem to have a plan in place and you feel ready to cycle. I think you know if you are in that mindset and ready don't you? Will this be a fresh go or a FET? Can't remember if you have frosties?

Amy, glad you had some stepper time tonight! I did combat and step class. Ready for bed now, this is Kate for me!

Snowy, brilliant you got to have another scan and maybe a little gymnast in the making! Congrats on becoming aunty snowywhite!

Nahla, hope you are keeping well and all is great with you. Xx

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh amoeba I missed your post as was writing mine! You did get rose gold...good choice, now I'm jealous and might have to drop hints for my bday to DH! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Westies I think dp just doesn't find watches as irritating as I do   I think that interview sounded a bit odd so I am hoping something better comes along   sorry you aren't finding the 2ww thread as helpful, I didn't join it last time because this thread was so lovely x  

Amoeba I really hope it goes well tomorrow x  

Wildflower it is good that you have a plan x  

Nahla any news on your results? I hope you get good news soon x  

Beccaboo well done with the combat & step classes, hope you are doing ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo all my jewellery is either silver or white gold but preferred the rose gold watch over the silver ones!  Well done on the combat and step classes xx


----------



## KALM

Oh bother.. I was meaning to watch GBBO tonight (am also a fan) and just seeing your posts made realise I forgot. Haven't had the greatest day.. Blooming NHS making things not easy! Anyway.. Thank goodness for i player! I meant to write a good post to everyone tonight but am really tired out so it will just have to wait. I promise a better post tomorrow fellow cake lovers


----------



## MuchMore2013

Whoop for GBBO! I can see Wednesday's are going to be busy posting days in CC land for the next 10 weeks or so. Weird to think that by the time the final show happens, I'll know whether we will have an IVF baby or be adopting. Wooooooooohhhh  
I haven't seen tonight's yet as I was out but it's on the planner to watch tomorrow. My DH is an amazing baker and believes passionately that gbbo can't be watched without cake in hand, so tag at might make the diet tricky! 
KALM sorry you had a frustrating day with the NHS. I hope it all got sorted. 
Amoeba I really hope tomorrow goes well and feels like a good ending for you and a new beginning. 
Wildflower I am so pleased you're going to cycle again. I really agree with you about doing a cycle where you really put everything you can in place and give it your absolute best shot. 
Snowy white congratulations on your own scan and also on your new niece  
Ok goodnight lovely ladies! Sweet cakey dreams


----------



## Nahla

Amy,no results yet. I was told 4-5 working days from saturday.... so I hope the result will come tomorrow or friday...


----------



## lillieb87

Morning ladies....one more sleep until Friday whoop whoop

Ameoba good luck for 2day huni....be strong like u are its the end of one chapter for u an the start of ur next which is going to be the best chapter yet!!

nahla hope u get the results soon the waiting game isnt nice....

westies is the room for one more cake lover hehe....i can being extra supplies from my parents bakery hehe

snowy confrats on the scan an the new niece zx

sarah any sign ofaf yet?

smiley when its otd? (am sure it must b soon or ive gotten myself v confused)

Kalm sorry you had a stressful day hope things are sorted an that belly is growing nicely 

wildflower sounds like u have a good plan ready to start again xx

becca well done on the exercise classes.....treat urself with some cake hehe

hope all u other ladies are ok xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Nahla- no way would I want to attempt ten cakes in ten days, I'd be the size of a house! Ha ha FX your results come through today or tomorrow for peace of mind x

Amoeba - the watch sounds lovely. I don't have a rose gold one but I do like that pinky gold colour so may have to keep an eye out, or drop some hints for a Christmas pressie  I hope today goes well for you and your DH. Big hugs. Oh and it was one person on the 2WW thread who took offence to me trying to calm her down - she said she felt shot down. I was actually quite upset about it last night as I try to be so kind. Today's another day and I'm not going back on that thread. No negativity needed here! Ha ha x

Beccaboo - oh I hope I can give you some happy news on your birthday. Do you have any nice plans? x

KALM - sorry to hear you had a tiring day yesterday but hope you had a good night's sleep and can catch up with GBBO today x

MuchMore - well done for picking a husband who can bake. Good work  It is scary when you think how much could change for all of us between now and the end of bake off! All good positive things though x

Lillie - it must be so tempting with your parents having a bakery. A friend when I was a teenager had a family bakery and it was in the centre of the nearest town where we live. We always used to walk there in the early hours of the morning after a night out to wait for a taxi from there while eating doughnuts! I remember being really excited at filling my own doughnut with extra jam once. They should make an extra jam option doughnut - delicious as I remember! It's hard work though and crazy hours x

Hi to everyone else. I hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## lillieb87

westies my mum is a hairdresser too lol so she is busy all the time as well as doing 2 to 3 night shifts as a carer....so i barely get to see her...she is coming 2night to do my hair an bringing goodies with her...pies quiches an maybe some sneaky cakes hehe my diet goes to pot when she comes..... xx

hope ur havin a relaxin 2ww an i wouldnt worry that u may have upset them u were only tryin to help xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - your mum sounds like a superwoman! And a hairdresser who brings baked goods - I bet her customers LOVE her!   Enjoy your time together tonight x


----------



## Beccaboo

Good morning.

Hi Amy, Im doing good thanks, ticking along and counting down the days until my week off - The rest of this week and next week to go! Really trying to stick to exercise and healthy eating plan before I start DR so watching the bake off and talk of cakes was making me want one! I was eating advocado on rye bread while I was watching the Bake Off! haha
Hope you are all good too.

Hi Kalm, I hope you are all good and did you manage to watch GBBO on catch up iplayer or did you fall asleep! Oh dear about NHS issues, you dont have much success with them what with cancelled appointments. I hope youve got it sorted. x

Muchmore - yes thats a scary thought in 10 weeks time we could be in totally different places! eeek! Yes having a DH that bakes delicious cakes must be nice, my DH is a good cook but has never 'baked'. He makes superb curries though!

Nahla, Hope you get the results you are waiting for today.x

Westies - As my bday falls on a saturuday, and saturday morning is my usual gym classes sessions that I love, I actually aim to go there in the morning. Sounds strange I know going on my birthday but I have alot of friends there so its combining exercise with a sociable morning with friends! I then have a facial booked, out for the afternoon with DH, not sure where, probably a walk or something if nice and then meal in evening. x
Also, I love doughnuts, especially warm ones!

Hi Lillie, hope you are well. Enjoy an evening with your mum and having hair done! You get all the perks then, baked goods and haircuts! xx

Amoeba, all the best again for follow up appointment later on today. xx

Enjoy your day eveyone, hi to everyone else. speak later

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Mmmm warm doughnuts!

The tube strike has resulted in a bonus day of working from home for me today. Am sitting in a cafe drinking a smoothie and eating an almond Danish. 'Working' hard!

Will watch GBBO on the iPlayer. I have mixed feelings on the show. Love the cakes but Mary Berry gets  on my nerves!


----------



## Babycakes77

Morning CC's,
Glad there are so many GBBO fans on here! I went round mums to watch it last night, and we had tea and chocolate cake to munch on during the show! yum yum yum (size of a house, dont care dont care!)

WEsties - I look forward to pics of your bake off attempts - let us know if you need a hand eating them!    And I'm sorry you got a rubbish response from the 2WW thread - stick with us, we're the best ones !! tee hee.

Snowy - how much different was your little girl between the 12 and 15 week scan?  I'm dying to have another scan, 20 weeks seems so far away.  I may cave and get a private one done 

Hello everyone else, hope youre all having a good day

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo good to hear you are doing ok & have a birthday & time off work to look forwards to, do you know dates for your fet yet or when you are likely to have transfer? exercising & healthy eating are good but I think we all need a few treats too x  

Snowy that's very controversial to say you don't like Mary  enjoy your day of 'working' from home x  

Babycakes I watched bake off with my mum & she had made some lovely mini hazelnut meringues for some friends she is having round tonight so I was the official taste tester & they were very good, she is also making a fresh fruit salad & lemon meringue pie so I'm hoping there will be some leftovers, hope you are doing ok x  

Lillie your mum sounds fab, lovely that she does caring & great that she does hair & baking, I think we all need a bit of cake in our lives x  

Nahla sorry to hear you are still waiting I hope you get your results today or tomorrow x  

Muchmore great choice with a dh that bakes x  

Kalm sorry to hear you didn't have a good day yesterday, if you are struggling with the nhs could you try contacting PALS (patient advise & liaison services) I had to use them once & they were very helpful, I hope today is better x  

Westies have you decided on a cake yet? x  

Hope everyone else is ok x

My sister & nieces are coming up to stay with my dad today for a few days then on Sunday my sister will go home & my nieces will stay with my mum & I, we work in converted stables on my dads farm so I'm sure they will provide entertainment & a distraction from work for the next couple of days


----------



## Amoeba1705

Babycakes glad you're well and you are allowed to be the size of a house...although an certain you are not! As we had no cake in the house my mum and I had a coffee and a double decker chocolate bar whilst watching it 😝 xx

Amy it will be a great distraction having your nieces for a few days xx

Snowy your working from home doesn't seem too bad   enjoy xx

Lillie hope your mum comes supplied with lots of goodies...diet what diet?? Xx

Westies late night doughnuts with extra jam sound fab!! Xx

Beccaboo you did so well eating healthy foods during gbbo! Xx

 to all the ccs and hope you all have a fab day xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Snowy - that sounds like a very good working from home day to me!

Hi babycakes - glad you are well and also had a nice evening with you mum. Tea and choc cake sounds good. 

Hello Amy, well waiting for AF to turn up and just looked at my diary and am CD31 at the moment so it must turn up soon surely! I havent had any AF signs but then again I dont really get any usually and never suffer with AF symptoms so just waiting and waiting for it! When it comes I just need to call the clinic, they can send me my meds and I start on CD21 so was hoping end of August to get going properly.
Glad you have a nice few days planned with nieces. 

Yes, ive been super strict with the healthy eating and feel like I need a treat, talk of westies homemade cake she is going to make, warm doughnuts and now a doubledecker (which I havent had in ages) is too tempting. Meeting my mum for a coffee in ten mins and a little independant coffee place across the road from where I walk, maybe Il get a cake too!

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - I thought it might be a bit controversial but hoped you ladies would forgive me!

Perhaps we should all meet up at Westies house for cake! Lillie's mum and Muchmore's DH can come too, armed with more cake!

Babycakes - I think at 15 weeks they could take a lot more measurements that weren't possible at 12 weeks.
I think if I hadn't had this one at 15 weeks, I definitely would have had a private one. I've had 6 scans so far and the thought of not having one every couple of weeks is scary!

Just went and bought the cutest little outfit for my niece. I love little baby clothes but it's way too early to buy for my little one. I will shower my niece with gifts instead


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Snowy white - Lovely that you're buying gifts for your niece.  It's never been too early for us, though... we bought for 'a baby' when we first got together - DS didn't arrive for another 4 years! I got a little vest just the other day and it's hung in my front room to remind me to stay positive this cycle.

Beccaboo - I'm CD31 today as well; I usually have a 29 day cycle but you know what it's like, when you're waiting, it doesn't happen.

Will catch up with everyone else later - just having some meatballs for lunch in IKEA! Omnomnom


----------



## Nahla

just got a call. have to go for bloods again as obviously last sample was taken a bit early and there was not enough DNA from the LOs in my blood! another week waiting!! if the scan hadnt been so perfect I would really be scared now!


----------



## Snowy white1

Oh no Nahla! Hope they manage to turn around the tests quickly as it must be worrying. Hopefully you have nothing to worry about though as the scan was all good.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla hope the next bloods prove more effective, as you said all is good on scan xx

Snowy I love baby shopping and it's so nice to buy for new niece. I am with Sarah though... Bought a little baby hat before we started our IVF journey and my mum knitted a cardi...these don't fit in my memory box but are wrapped in tissue paper somewhere safe xx

Well consultant running late, my appt was 40mins ago yet just 20 mins ago he took another couple in...it's hard being sat in the clinic but nowt we can do but wait!


----------



## Babyninja

Hello beautiful ladies, 
Kalm - the NHS drove me mad for the whole time... HH's first ST were crazy - he'd follow all the instructions, keeping it close to his body while driving, rush it to the lab only for it to be left in a basket... He stood with it for ages no one came, nipped to the loo, came back it was still there ..in his words "untouched and degrading" ... This happened twice! We now know my first IVF was while my thyroxin was the wrong level -normal in the eyes of the nhs but not normal if you are trying for a baby -but they kept not faxing my results to the clinic... plus my first dr told me to keep trying as I looked so young I was bound to fall pregnant - then eventually when we insisted we needed help... She did all my tests before starting HH's meaning it took nearly a year, instead of 6-8 months had we had been tested at the same time. We already has scans (including copies) from another country showing my PSO progression, but my dr wouldn't look at them, saying we had to start from scratch! .. The thing is it's not individuals it's hard working over stretched staff doing their best with limited resources that causes the delays.  Sorry didn't mean to rant!

Westies, stay on here with the CCs you can't say anything worse than snowy and her minor annoyance of England's own Mary! Hee hee

Snowy, and all the GBBO lovers - we watched it today and loved the comment that Paul still danced alone listening to the Nolan sisters. ..and the crack references made me chuckle... If my nanny watched it she wouldn't know what the were saying...  I do feel if Paul doesn't like someone they are already out.. But  I thought the standard was pretty cool, and glad the guy left who did. We were both hungry after - so yep I think I'm going to buy some cake at tesco... I do bake, but haven't done any for ages. I love the biscuit round... The dragon was amazing last year, very well engineered. 

Snowy I can see why Mary would annoy you, she made me cross once last year.... l had just bought a jacket, leather look in white... Ok I know I'm 41 but I thought I could pull it off and had decided to refresh my wardrobe, gained a new fresh look, less boobs more style ready for the onslaught of IVF over 40... Then she showed up a couple of weeks later with almost the same jacket on..on the bake off, in public! With an old lady scarf.... I wasn't intending to acquire a Mary style! My younger friends noticed... My older friends don't have such good eyes..thank heavens...but my sister, my younger sister knew...... Anyway, every day I wear it I'm haunted...haunted...and strangely fancy cake..

Nahla hope every works out well xx

To everyone else, big love 

Well, holiday is going well, but almost finish... Sniff....we have swung from being really childish this week....watching anime, to trying to act grown up and organising budgets and planning for little ninja. Trouble is until I've seen a heart beat I feel in a sort of floaty happy/scared limbo situation.... I've been tired, full of indigestion and asleep in the car a lot. 

Scan tomorrow ..if all goes we'll we will head to Stratford for a day visit and some cake. I've never been before so looking forward to it.

Right have to go as HH wants to get to Tesco, love to all will post tomorrow.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Eventually got out clinic. Consultant confirms I had a chemical pregnancy and as they see it out of 3 IVF attempts I had 2 pregnancies! He recommended natural modified IVF, self funded, but I told him my IVF journey is over and we will be going down the adoption route. He says he will write letters of recommendation or anything as required by adoption agency and then gave me a big hug 😊😊 he did say that once I get my adopted child to go back and see them. He also said it wasn't out the realms of possiblity that I could have a natural pregnancy....so to keep trying  

Babyninja hope scan goes well for you xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs

Amoeba - sounds like your appointment went well. That would be lovely to take your LO in to see the consultant  x

Babyninja - good luck for your scan tomorrow and I'm sure it'll go well and you'll get to go to Stratford. I love it there and I'm sure you will too. Oh and your comment about yours/Mary's jacket made me laugh x

Nahla - sorry to hear there's yet more waiting on the blood test results. How frustrating. Like you say, at least you know everything's OK from the scan. I hope the results come back soon for more reassurance x

Beccaboo - did you go for a cake with your coffee? If so, what sort did you pick? x

Sarah - oooo IKEA meatballs. Yum! I like the gravy and fries  Did you buy anything nice? x

Amy - I've decided on Maderia cake but with lemon juice instead of orange. Going to bake it tomorrow  DH is out on a work related golf day so I thought I'd surprise him with a slice when he gets home  How are you doing honey? Not long until your op x

Lillie - I thought of you today as my MIL turned up at our house uninvited. I was having a lie down at the time doing my mindfulness/meditation  She's lovely but she seems to have a sixth sense to turn up at the least convenient moment and then stay for ages. How are you doing honey? x

Hope everyone else is OK? x

AFM - 2dp5dt almost done. Nine sleeps to test. Have worked out today that there is a HUGE possibility that AF will arrive before test day if this hasn't worked so I'm sure I'll be on constant knicker watch next week! Wednesday would be when AF would normally arrive at the absolute latest! So, if I'm still AF-free on Wednesday/Thursday/Friday and Saturday morning before I test then I'll be seeing that as a positive sign x


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope you had a nice time with you mum at the coffee shop & had some cake x  

Amoeba good that your consultation went well & it would be lovely for you to take your lo to visit them in the future x  

Sarah I hope you enjoyed your meatballs & that ikea wasn't too busy, do we need to start doing the af dance for you?     

Nahla sorry to hear you have to do another blood test, I hope you get your results soon x  

Kalm I hope you have had a better day today x  

Lillie enjoy your evening with your mum x  

Westies I think lemon is a good choice, I hope dh likes it, I like baking & make lots of cakes, favourites are coffee or fruit or lemon ones x  

Baby ninja good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Off to the gym soon as I said I would meet a friend there for a workout then go for a drink afterwards.

Hope everyone has a nice evening x


----------



## IloveWesties

Just had a thought - maybe I should do it with orange juice seeing as I need as much orangey luck as possible on the 2WW? May change plans! Enjoy your workout and drink tonight Amy x


----------



## KALM

*Muchmore* how lovely that your DH is an amazing baker! My DP really doesn't do cooking very much at all, and the only time he'll make a cake/pudding is once a year when we go to a yearly pudding club get together at friends and we both take something.

*Westies* sorry about the debacle on the 2WW board.. and you are right, no negativity is allowed just now! I don't think I've said a big congrats on being PUPO!    Hope so far you are doing ok and fingers crossed you will be third time lucky just like I was! I don't think I'll sadly get a chance to catch up on the GBBO until the weekend as I'm going out for dinner with a friend in a minute and then when I get home I have to pack as we are going down to Dorset for the weekend straight from work tomorrow... its for my birthday  Mmm to warm donuts.. they are so hard to resist! At secondary school for a while they did them in the mid morning break, always smelled so good!

*Beccaboo* sounds like you have a nice birthday planned. I love a facial. I had one this week for the first time since 2WW... it was bliss. My skin was really dry though it just sucked up everything she massaged into it! Hope AF turns up soon for you!

*Amy* thanks for the advice on PALS, I had not heard of them before. Hope you manage to get a freebie Stepper from the gym shut down now.. how exciting would that be! Do you have room in the house for it?

*Snowy* congrats on your new niece!

*Nahla* what a pain to have to do the bloods again, but these things happen.

*BabyNinja* I feel your frustration too! I also totally get it is just staff overstretched, but I think having gone private for IVF you also notice all the issues so much more when you are back in "the system". Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow and can't wait to hear about it. Enjoy stratford too!

*Amoeba* sounds like your appt went as well as it could have. Did they appreciate the shortbread?

*LillieB* your post the other day about life not being what you planned - I totally get that and I imagine lots of us have gone through that stage. I know I did a few years back when I had broken up with my ex (my choice, and fairly amicable, but still very hard), and I was so far from all the things I wanted in life and I did the bad thing of comparing with my friends who all seemed so settled and happy with their husbands and kids etc.. However a few years on and I couldn't be happier - with DP and with our lives and little one on the way. So yes perhaps things have taken longer to get where I wanted them to, but they got there and I wouldn't change it for the world now. Also I think you comparing to others is no good as other people's lives can look so rosy from the outside, but they aren't always, you just don't know what they can be going through.

AFM, so basically I thought I was going for consultant appt at the hospital yesterday but they totally messed up and booked me a nuchal scan instead which I had already told the midwife I didn't need due to having the private harmony test. And the hospital lady was like well you can't have another scan today if you had one monday.. and I was just like but I don't want one! I just want to see a consultant! Did have some blood taken for tests which I've done before for IVF but apparently the hospital like their own copies. Then had a stress about my clexane as my prescription from the fertility clinic runs out on Sunday. They couldn't help with when on earth I might get a consultant appt through, so have just got 3 more weeks for now from my clinic, which is annoying as I have to pay for that and if NHS prescribed it then it would be free. Sigh.. Just was very annoyed and frustrated.

Anyway, wanted to go back to yesterday and the day before and respond to more things but have to dash out now to meet my friend.

Have a good evening ladies!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks ladies it certainly was a good appointment, when we eventually got taken. I have a bit of a headache but think it's all the emotions etc from today. The staff did appreciate the shortbread and as well as a hug from my consultant I also got one from 1 of the nurses (others were busy with other people) and the receptionist..xx in a way can't wait to go back with a lo.  Now to get over my fear of having a mc or cp so we can try again naturally for a while.  Xx

Westies everything crossed AF stays away and you get the bfp you deserve xxx

Kalm what a palaver to have to go through x can you get GP to prescribe the cleaner whikst waiting on consultant appointment? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs! Hope you're all well.

Kalm - I love the idea of a pudding club! I'd have to do it more often than yearly, though...  How frustrating about your drugs, I hope they can sort something sooner rather than later because you should be getting them on free prescription by now.

Amy - Enjoy your gym and drinks! Your efforts make me feel tired just thinking about it.  Enjoy your weekend with your family, too.

Westies - Sending all my growing thoughts your way.  I bought a storage unit from IKEA, you can't go to IKEA without buying meatballs and a storage solution.  I got some lovely orange tubs to go in it!

Amoeba - I'm so glad your consultation went well, how lovely of your consultant to ask you to take your child to see them.  You're going to make a wonderful mummy some day soon.

Babyninja - I'm laughing at your Mary Berry fashion.  She's very fashionable, you know! Take it as a compliment! Glad you've had some fun on your holiday. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, enjoy seeing that little heartbeat. 

Nahla - Sorry you have to wait longer for your test results, I'm sure it'll all be fine but very frustrating/worrying having to wait even longer. 

Babycakes - At least you have an excuse to be the size of a house.  It is such a long wait between 12 and 20 weeks... I had a private scan with DS at 16 weeks to set my mind at rest and get a sneaky gender peek. See if you can get a good deal, I think sometimes there are vouchers on sites like Groupon for scans.

lillie - I agree with Westies, your mum sounds like supermum! Hope you're enjoying your evening.

MuchMore - I'm with your DH on this one; you can't watch GBBO without a cake in at least one hand. 

wildflower - Glad you're in a better place and ready to cycle again.  I feel very much the same in that I want to give it everything this next time because I want it to be the last. We can do this!

AFM still no AF... hoping tomorrow will be the day because I really want this cycle to fit in with work etc more easily than the last one but whatever happens, happens I guess. Another good friend has announced she's pregnant today (very early days) so I'm really feeling the pressure for this to work. Why is it that when you're trying to get pregnant and it's not easy, everyone else seems to be uber fertile?!  I'm going to book in my first acupuncture session for Mon to clear my head a bit.


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies 

ameoba glad ur appointment went well an is lovely to be treat like an actual human sometimes in the clinics....how lovely of u to take treats in for the staff xx

kalm i hope u have managed to destress a little now...no wonder the nhs need to make cuts sometimes when they waste apts etc an dont deal with things the right way!! have a lovely bday an weekend away x

amy hope the workout webt well an the drinks after even better lol 

babyninja good luck for tomorrow zx

Nahla....oh dear another delay....fx they can get ur results to u sooner xx

sarah af never arrives when its supposed to!! fx it makes an appearance 2morro!!

muchmuch.....dh a fab baker.....do u find it too tempting too lol xx

beccaboo nearly time to jump on the rollercoaster again eekk have a lovely bday x

9 sleeps will fly by westies fx this is ur time am prayin for u xx

afm mum has just left an i now have my grey all covered lol we are going out for cocktails tomorrow an will b discussing my sisters hen nite!! I got invoted to a baby shower 2day in september.....i will b the only person there who isnt preggers or doesnt hav a child....  ergh....i hate little reminders like that!! xx


----------



## Babyninja

Lillieb.. My sister is getting married too...before christmas -  I found out yesterday! !! She got a huge ring! When's yours getting married? I'm going to put some games together... for the hen night. I liked mr and mrs questions, adult pass the parcel... With funny gifts that have in structions... But I need some new ideas? Nothing tacky or vulgar.. Any ideas? Lol....sleeeeeeeeep.....


----------



## Babyninja

Ps I'm a chicken I started skipping baby showers ... and friend's kid's birthdays..about a year ago... I'm terrible but we went at first then just felt isolated ...or jealous..or just sad .... I think it's hard too as some people know about ivf and some don't, people don't know if they should ask or not.....  not only that, buying baby stuff just felt heartbreaking....of course if u mention ivf some people seem to want to know whose fault it is.... I always think they assume it's me..as HH is so young fit and healthy... Rather than both of us...

Am I naughty and old hat to say it's a bit American... . Sort of asking for gifts really? ... Oh yes we've established I am Mary berry old fashioned...!!!!

I'm going to try my best to be sensitive to other people if I make it full term.

Hee hee


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oooh Babyninja and lillieb I totally can't do baby showers! Ouch ouch ouch!! 
Hen parties though ... Now that I can advise on, especially having just planned one. It needed to vary from the very civilised to the slightly naughty, so we did the Mr and Mrs quiz (there are some great question ideas on the net), a rather comical version of "pin the junk on the hunk", a card game based on Jane Austen novels, a nice thing where we got each person at the party to give the bride a little gift which had something to do with their relationship to the bride and she had to guess who each one was from ... And then of course we ate cupcakes with willy toppers  
Oh and we got her a selfy stick and she had to keep taking pics of the whole group throughout the weekend. 
So, watched gbbo with DH this evening but he'd had a busy day of DIY so didn't bake (yeah I know ... DIY and baking ... I bagged myself a good 'un ). He did make amazing hot chocolate though  
Bevcaboo we are off to Dorset too this weekend. It's my grandmother's 91st birthday and she's in Bournemouth. I reckon we should both pop over to Westies for some of that Madeira cake!
Babyninja I hope the scan goes well. 
Amoeba that sounds like an amazing farewell to your clinic. I'm glad it went so well. 
Amy enjoy the nieces 
Sarah I hope AF shows up soon!
AFM AF arrived today so tomorrow I will book an endo scratch for near the end of this cycle. Then it's off we go again


----------



## IloveWesties

MuchMore - great that your AF has turned up. Yey! It'll be good to get the scratch booked in - one more step. The games at the hen you planned sound great  x

Babyninja - I'm totally with you on the whole baby shower thing. Whether I was on this IVF journey or not, I still think I'd feel the same. I personally don't like the idea of celebrating a baby before it's born. I never attend them when I'm invited but what I have done a few times for closer friends is got a really nice gift for the mum - usually some expensive smellies (making sure they don't contain essential oils which can't be used in pregnancy) and then wrap it up and pass it to a mutual friend who is going so they can give it on my behalf on the day. I then get a gift for the baby when it's born. When (let's be positive about this!) I am pregnant, if my friends want to throw me something then I'll suggest a meal out or a spa day. No tacky games. Far more up my street  Lovely news about your sister. I also planned my sister's hen weekend last year. Lots of the games sounded similar to MuchMore's. One great game that I played on a friend's hen party though was called 'the peg game'. Each person on the hen was given five clothes pegs at the start of the evening (we were on a bar crawl). The aim of the game is for each person to get rid of their pegs the quickest by 'pegging' them on to other people without them knowing. The loser (slowest person to get rid of the pegs) had a drinking forfit of some kind (cocktail I think). It may sound a bit silly / immature but was hilarious watching a group of usually very sophisticated friends sneakily trying to put pegs on people - one was dancing on the dance floor and managed to peg the back of a man's shirt, another managed to peg the DJ when she requested a song, another pegged the bouncer's radio aerial and another goodie was a man working in a food/kebab truck - all without them knowing. It was hysterical how serious and competitive it was but at the same time so ridiculous!  Good luck with the planning. The more personal to your sister, the better x

Thanks Lillie - hope some of these ideas help you too. Don't feel like you have to go to the baby shower if you don't feel up to it x

Sarah - growing thoughts welcome, thank you  Your meatballs and a storage solution comment made me laugh. Oh how I love a storage solution he he I hope AF arrives soon for you. Oh and enjoy your acupuncture on Monday. Are you going weekly? I have a session booked at 12.30pm today but feeling really unsure about it as I've never had one in the 2WW before. The acupuncturist said it was fine. Don't know whether to go or cancel x

Thanks Amoeba  x

KALM - have a fab birthday treat weekend in Dorset. How lovely. Friends of ours are in Beer at the moment with their caravan and it looks like they're having a fab time. Enjoy! x

AFM - 3dp5dt. 8 sleeps to go. No "symptoms" to report at all other than hot flushes from the progesterone occasionally. DH has just skipped out the door to go on a work-related golf day. I didn't realise he was taking the car until last night so I'm going to have to ask my Mum to take me to my acupuncture appointment (if I go) and get some ingredients for the Madeira cake. Not much else going on in Westie land. Hope you all have lovely Fridays x


----------



## Snowy white1

Loving all the ideas for hen parties. I'm organising one next year. I need lots of tacky and vulgar ideas as I think that will go down well. Loving the peg idea and the little gifts.

I agree on baby showers. Even before I knew we had problems I avoided them. I've never been to one. They sound dire. For one friend we just went out for a posh afternoon tea. People gave her gifts but not in a forced way. I thought that was much nicer. Plus there was lots of cake!

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Babycakes77

Morning CC's,
Happy Firday everyone!

HEn do options - The last one I went to did Mr & Mrs, but the cheif hen actually recorded the Grooms responses on an ipad so it was a nice touch to actually get to see him answer the quetsions!
FOr the tackier end of the spectrum, Ive had to play Lick the elbow too, similar prinicple to the peg gam, when you are out (bars, clubs, kebab shops etc...) you need to lick a persons elbow without them knowing (actually writing this down it sounds disgusting but it was actually quite funny at the time!)  Another one is to get the hen to have to identify mens nipples! work best in a club after a few beers, she has to just point where she thinks a particular mans nipples are on his chest - before explaining what she was doing!  Works better than you think, and usually starts a craze of it around the bar! (dont try it in a really rough bar though, might lead to trouble!)  
WE normally do a dress up theme if we are going out, where the hen is obvious - alice in wonderland, wizard of oz etc....
Maybe I should stop talking now -  

HAve a good day ladies
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi,

Oh there has been a few posts since yesterday and not I can only skim read them being at work and having logged on!

I didnt have cake in the end, sorry ladies, I let the side down! Mum didnt have cake so I didnt either. I had a nice lunch with her though but then actually got upset taking about fertility issues and all of that so i then felt really fed up yesterday evening. Im normally really chirpy but just had a moment. 
Talking about baby showers that ive just skim read and I think I mentioned before my cousin has a baby shower tomorrow - Im not really into them either and would never want one myself but was planning on going just to be sociable, after feeling really down yesterday I just feel like I cant go - its too upseting espcially as I havent bought her a present and I just cant bring myself to look at baby clothes right now. 

Ok, Il do my reading later on, busy day and just glad its friday. Sorry for the me post 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Muchmore great AF has arrived and you can get scratch booked in xx

I'm with you all on the baby shower thing, I honestly can't think of any I've gone to! I always give a gift to a friend once their baby/babies are here; only varied from this when sister was carrying niece (bought loads before niece arrived but this was before I started by ttc journey) and my friend currently pregnant with twins as have bought them sleep suits, cotton wool, baby sponges, socks etc, my friend doesn't know sex of twins so havent been proper baby shopping ....convinced it's a boy and a girl though!

Beccaboo if you don't feel like you can go, surely you don't have to. You can always buy her a gift at a later date and give her it privately rather than at a baby shower. Xxx 

Thinking back to my hen night...theme was black & white (no fancy dress as a lot of pubs don't let you in if in fancy dress) so essentially we all had black dresses and white jewellery! We had spa treatments, lots of afternoon drinking, a meal, then straight to the clubs (I am teetotal by the way but my hens started drinking at 9am as that's a sensible time to start!). My chief bridesmaid had a truth/dare game that we all played, which somehow also involved drinking shots, which was great fun!  

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Big hugs Beccaboo   Why don't you buy your cousin a nice gift for her - a piece of jewellery, a scarf or some nice smellies? That way you totally by-pass the whole buying baby stuff issue. You can then wrap it up and give it to someone else to take (your Mum?) and just make an excuse that you're not feeling well or something? Be kind to yourself and don't feel under pressure to do anything you don't want to do x


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo sorry you got upset talking about fertility stuff yesterday, I think you definitely need cake or chocolate today to make up for it   If you decide you want to go to the baby shower tomorrow & feel up to it then I'm sure they won't mind about a present, I am very superstitious about not buying anything for babies until they arrive, take care lovely x  

Kalm I hope you enjoy your weekend away & have a happy birthdays x  

Babycakes I don't like the sound of licking strangers elbows!  

Westies I hope you enjoy the acupuncture if you decide to go & that the cake making goes well, we have make loads of character birthday cakes for my nieces & friends over the last few years, sometimes aided by alcohol whilst molding various characters out of icing!  

Muchmore I hope you have a nice weekend at your grandmothers 91st, looks like you might be about a week ahead of me with scratch so we will be cycle buddies again x  

Babyninja exciting that your sister is getting married x  

Lillie enjoy your cocktails tonight x  

Sarah I hope af arrives soon x      

Hope everyone else is ok x

Things aren't looking good for my stepper   I spoke to the gym manager & he said he doesn't think I could buy it as all the equipment will get sent to a holding centre, my stepper is very old so I'm not sure it will make it to another gym & might just get scrapped   one of the personal trainers was trying to make me feel better saying the new steppers will be really good & are like a mini 3 step escalator but it won't be the same   Showered at the gym & got changed to go out only to find none of the hair driers were working   decided to try the hand drier in the toilets & that was broken too, so I ended up being the only person in the pub with wet hair  

Nieces are being entertaining & playing some cake making game on the computer next to me, if only it was real cake   They currently have some 'pet' caterpillars in a pot which started off as 4 adults but after a couple of them were lying on top of each other there are now some teenagers & a baby one


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy not good news for stepper 😞 but hopefully the new ones will be much much better xx 


My second keyring has eventually arrived after its travels across America, to Germany, back to America, then to London!!! Again I can't upload it here so it's in the gallery, under miscellaneous xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

OMG - had to share - just received a marketing email from Celtic Manor (large hotel/spa/golf resort in Wales) and it says "I ❤ CM". Obviously no one in their marketing team realised that it means Cervical Mucus!   Has really tickled me ha ha ha ha ha See photo attached x


----------



## Babycakes77

Thats hilarious Westies!!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - sorry to hear about the stepper situation  I hope you manage to get it somehow. Perhaps talk with someone at Head Office of your gym? I'm glad your nieces are entertaining you though x

Amoeba - I'm not sure how to look at the miscellaneous images? I'm glad it's arrived safe and sound x

AFM - sorry if this is TMI but has anyone had any experience of diarrhea during the 2WW? I've had it quite bad for about 24 hours now so starting to get a bit concerned that it may harm my chances of the cycle working. It's very bizarre as naturally I'm more the other way, if you get what I mean, and during the 2WWs of my first and second cycle I was very bunged up from the progesterone so had to resort to using a herbal laxative. REALLY trying not to read anything in to it. It's so nerve wracking this malarkey😁 x


----------



## Amy76

Westies didn't emelda say she had the same problem or was that during injections? hopefully if it is the opposite to what you experienced on the last two rounds it is a good sign & the result will be different too x  

Think I have to resign myself to saying goodbye to the stepper at the end of the month although I will try to save it  

Westies you go to gallery at the top of the page then select the albums you want to view  

Amoeba it sounds like your key ring is already very well travelled x


----------



## Amy76

Just uploaded some pictures of my dogs in the pets section & some of the birthday cakes we've done in the miscellaneous section


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww your dogs are so cute Amy 🐶 x cakes look fab too x


----------



## IloveWesties

Ah ha, got it, thanks Amy  Your dogs are cute - I especially like the one of them 'spooning' he he and those cakes look amazing! The one of Peppa Pig and family walking up to their house on the hill is fab! I bet it was a nightmare to balance them like that, wasn't it? Just checked the ingredients for Madeira cake and I've got everything in except for the unsalted butter so have text DH and he's going to pick some up on his way home  I didn't go to acupuncture in the end as my Mum had plans today so I had no way of getting there. She was fine about me cancelling but it does mean I've been at home all day mainly watching TV. Oops! x

Amoeba - the keyring is lovely. I hope it doesn't get too bashed about while using it. It almost looks too special to use as a keyring! x


----------



## Amy76

Westies sometimes lazy days in front of the tv are good, hope the baking goes well x  

Thanks amoeba, I always think smaller dogs would be far more practical but we have had labradors since I was 8 and I love them  

The older labrador was quite scared at first when I got the younger one as a puppy but after a couple of days they were best buddies


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Westies - CM, that made me laugh.  On that topic (sorry if TMI) has anyone else had EWCM *not* around ovulation time? I've had it the last few days now but I should be close to AF, not ovulation... I'm confused. My ovaries sound confused. Enjoy your baking! Sometimes there's nothing better than a TV and sofa day. Try not to read anything into the diarrhea, it could be any number of things or nothing at all. Frustrating, I know!

Amy - Love your dogs. 

Re: baby showers, I've never been invited to one so I'm not sure how I'd feel about going to one tbh. I never had one with DS. It's very Americanised and I didn't have any friends close enough to throw me a party, however long awaited he was. I'd kind of like one next time around, not for the gifts, just to know someone cared enough to throw me one, if that makes sense? Tacky games are definitely not my thing, though. Our hen party was dinner at Nandos and two games of bowling! 

Beccaboo - Sorry you've been upset.  Hope you're doing ok.

MuchMore - Not long until you start again then, exciting times!

Hi to everyone else... I've been busy eating everything in sight today because the continental food market is in town for the next 3 days..! Highlight of my year.  Not back at work until Wed either. First acupuncture definitely booked for Mon afternoon now so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## IloveWesties

Sarah - is it really like egg white / sticky / stretchy? If it more like an opaque creamy then I think that's quite normal before AF so hopefully a positive sign that she's on her wicked way! x

So, Maderira cake ridiculously easy to make - that'll def be a 'go to' recipe if I ever need to bake something in a hurry! See attached pic of slice which I've now demolished 😉 You'll all be pleased to hear that I did go for the orange rather than lemon as thought it may help give positive orangey vibes inside while it's being digested x

Ha ha CM to cake in one post


----------



## Amy76

Westies the cake looks good!  

Just spent another hour with my stepper   I've done 5 days in a row now to make up for next week when I probably won't get up to the gym


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yep egg white and stretchy, like the ovulation symptom... but I had a baseline scan a week ago (last Fri) and the nurse said AF looked to be due on time this week. Who knows?! I am so tired of analysing my vagina.  I love your orangey vibe cake. 

Go Amy! Make the most of your stepper before it... no, let's not say it!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies cake looks good and with orangey vibes making it even better xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovelies

I'm going to my bestest post today because I'm away on holiday for a week and no doubt I'll lose track a bit, I doubt we'll have wifi - not going anywhere amazing, just sunny rutland!!  

Westies - cake looks delicious I'm sure little embie will lovely the addition of the orange! I hope your digestion sorts itself out pronto, i very much doubt it will cause any harm. Thanks for your thoughts on the clinic, I'm still mulling it over. We were always planning to switch to care for cylce 4. Serum sounds amazing and i love the idea of having a mini break for the procedures.

Nahla - that is really good point about clinics. My local nhs one I think is pretty decent I reckon but I'm aware there are several clinics that are in a whole other league.

sarah - lol! Yes I know exactly what you mean about analysing your vagina, and every tiny different feeling going on anywhere south of the navel. Arg! I hope you love your acupuncture on monday.

Amy - I did a swim before work this morning and thought of you and your amazing regime. So far this week I did just that swim and a full on yoga session, oh and shopping too - that counts as exercise I think... I reckon Amoeba would agree with me on that  
Also - working in converted stables on a farm sounds incredibly idyllic. 

Babynina - very wise to skip baby showers - they are the exact thing to avoid if you happen to be a single woman in your thirties OR a ttc lass. They are definately a US import. The only friend I know who had one also had a 'gender reveal party'   

MuchMore - great to hear you are able to get the endo scratch booked exciting to be starting again! Does that mean you'll be cycling sept/oct?

Beccaboo - I hope you are feeling ok - it is completely right to get upset about fertility issues because it is such a tough thing to have to deal with. You will get there though (hugs). I hope AF turns up soon for you (that might be the reason for all the emotion?). 
I'll be doing a fresh cycle, i've never had any frosties i think because I get so few eggs and they tend to be a bit low quality.

Ameoba - your consultant sounds so lovely. 

KALM - sorry the nhs have been a bit disorganised, hopefully the next appointment will be smoother. Have a lovely weekend.

Nahla - i hope those bloods get sorted out quickly for you.

Snowy white - i thought everyone loved Mary Berry!

Babycakes - you might get to do the doppler with your midwife around 18 weeks? That is a lovely moment I remember that being the moment I actually felt like it was all going to be ok (I was still quite worried after the 12 week scan for some reason)

lillie - do you reckon you'll go to the september baby shower?

On the hen do front... does anyone have any ideas for an affordable girls day out type thing? Some friends want to organise something to do all together because we don't do it enough (but the boys are always off to the cricket all together or similar) but we don't have endless amounts of money to spend. Any brilliant ideas very welcome.

I was hoping we'd get a scan update post from Babyninja tonight - I hope it's gone ok chick xxx

Happy weekend everybody xxx


----------



## Babyninja

Evening ladies!!!
Firstly,  Bec hope you feel up soon. Xx xx 

westie...cant stop thinking about that company loving CM ha ha I wonder how many other firms have unfortunate initials? 

thanks for then hen night suggestions. .. as you can see it's late so I'll reply more tomorrow x

amy I am very worried about the stepper too, but it's not in the gyms interest to give it away as you'll not go to the gym anymore.  It's crap as they should have a recycle policy. ..or at donation one...

well my little people have been working hard... they were aiming /visualising for 10mm and that's the length of mini ninja.
they sorted the sack, and a rapid heart beat. I cannot believe that after nearly a decade of trying, I saw a blurry start of life
And it actually looked a bit ninja, i think it had a hat on. 

Right I need to sleep. ..dreaming of elbow licking....and orange cakes. ...nightxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Babyninja that is fantastic news!!! Go little people! I have booked my little crew to start working when I have my scratch in a few weeks time. Just giving them a bit of induction and health and safety training so they'll be good to go when the moment arrives. Orange tabards at the ready  
Oh beccaboo sorry you're having a bad day, and that I mistakenly gave you a weekend in Dorset which you're not actually having (cos it's KALM who's having it) ... Though by the sounds of it you deserve one. Please don't go to the shower if it's too much. We have quite enough to be coping with on this journey without putting ourselves through even more. 
Westies I have resisted cake all day and now I'm feeling very jealous of that Madeira  
Amy this is not a promising sign re your stepper!!!!! I reckon there's a Hollywood movie in it if you fight them for it and stage a dramatic rescue!
Wildflower yes I will be cycling in September and early October I think. 
Ok time I was sleeping


----------



## Amoeba1705

Babyninja great news that your little people worked so hard and that baby ninja is doing well xxx


----------



## beckyboo123

hi  how are u all I cnt keep up with u crazy lADES DA ONLY THING I CAN REMBER is kalm congrats on expecting a boy xxx hope everyone is keepinok im getting there got my holiday next week and got a new job wen I come bk so itry get all excited me and parntner it  be more towards November time we my try agasin then xx I do need some advice xx as we all knw ivf is we expensive and at the mment we woudnt be able to afford it we would get help off family but dnt like asking I had one free ivf with nhs they told me cov that u only get one but on the wensit they sy 3 can anyone hlpe with his please thank u xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beckyboo the nice guidelines say three cycles but I think it's up to each NHS trust as to how many cycles you get...a bit of a postcode lottery 😞 x glad you're starting to feel a bit better and you've got holiday and new job to look forward to xxx


----------



## beckyboo123

thanks ambeoa xxxx I look into it xxx how are u huni xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beckyboo - nice to hear from you and congratulations on the new job  Amoeba is 100% right - it's a total postcode lottery. The NICE guidelines state that everyone should get three cycles but the reality is that each CCG decides how their budget is spent. I got one round too. Having said that, I do feel very grateful for the round that we got for free as some people don't get any at all! I would reccomend entering the Lister's annual free draw. It's a 'name out of a hat' style draw and thousands enter every year but we won! So, our second fresh cycle was paid for by the Lister. It includes everything from a basic cycle so we had to pay for 'extras' like the scratch, embryoscope and the immunes treatment drugs but even with the travel/accommodation costs to London it still saved us a small fortune! It will only cost you the price of a piece of paper, an envelope and a stamp so is worth a try! They tend to announce the details in the autumn so keep an eye on the Infertility Network UK website as that's who runs it. Other than that, it's just a case of doing what you need to do - beg, borrow and ... well actually I wouldn't reccomend breaking the law. Ha ha Take care honey and enjoy your holiday x

Amoeba - you were up VERY early! Is that usual or did you have a bad night's sleep honey? x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies I always have a bad nights sleep unfortunately 😞 x 

Beckyboo am doing ok thanks, just looking forward to the new chapter beginning...starting with new job in September x

Today we are off for a family picnic...the decision was made last night to go to Cleethorpes, North Lincolnshire which is approx 2.5 hours from home, so a good drive out to have our picnic at the end and there is a long promenade that we can walk the dog on and push dads wheelchair. Xx


----------



## lillieb87

omg ameoba thats where i live!!


----------



## lillieb87

sorry am being quick an lack of personals my phone is dying..ameoba its also 1940s weekend here in cleethorpes x


----------



## Amoeba1705

OMG Lillie such a small world 😀😀😀😀 xx we've holidayed in that area a few times, well Skegness but always visited Cleethorpes. Oh that means it will be busy?!? xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Morning lovely ladies!

Babyninja - congrats on your teeny little ninja! Yoiur little men have done a fantastic job 

Wildflower - enjoy your holiday!

Beccaboo - sorry you were feeling down. Every now and then it just hits you, doesn't it. You're such a strong and positive person though I'm sure you'll be feeling better soon and focused on your next round.

Amy - I feel bad for your beloved stepper.   So old he will end up on the scrap heap, when there's someone who would love him so much. Perhaps you should break in with an army of Clementines to free him!

Much-more - enjoy Dorset. I'm going there in a couple of weeks too. It's clearly THE place to go!!

Beccyboo - good to hear from you. Hope you're feeling ok. It seems really unfair that there's this postcode lottery for ivf. Personally I would try and do everything to try another round but it is so expensive so its a tricky one.

Westies - the cake looked yum. I'm jealous. I'm not really a baker but perhaps I should learn as I love cakes so much!
Glad it had lots of orangey goodness.
I still have my orange nails I've had since ET! I've bought a new shade or orange so I can mix it up a bit though!

A little birdie told me it was Kalm's birthday so Happy Birthday Kalm!

Off for an Indian brunch this morning which is exciting! 
Then tomorrow I'm going for a super posh afternoon tea in London. It was my birthday pressie from DH but I felt a bit rough on my birthday so didn't think I could do it justice.
Tomorrow I will go for a swim first to maximise cake eating ability!


----------



## Snowy white1

Enjoy the picnic Amoeba. Sounds lovely!


----------



## lillieb87

usually is busy if an event is on.....i prefer Skegness to cleethorpes but maybe because i live here I get bored of here if u get me?? hopr u have a lovely day its meant to be sunny here 2day too x


----------



## IloveWesties

Happy Birthday KALM - have a fabulous day x 

Amoeba - sorry to hear about your sleep  Enjoy your day trip though, sounds fun. I don't know that part of the country at all. I used to work in travel so have been lucky enough to travel extensively abroad but sometimes I feel I don't know my own country as well! I think me and DH should start planning some holidays within the UK. I love a road trip and it means we can take the pooch  Anyway, enjoy your day at the seaside x

Snowywhite - that cake was the easiest to make and would be a great one to start with. I'll send you the recipe if you want, just let me know. Oh and I'm still doing the orange toe nail thing. I go to a local nail parlour once every month/six weeks as they do a really good pedicure (and I love the massage chair) for £25 which as I'm not drinking or going out much is my regular treat to myself  I think the woman thinks I'm a bit odd always picking out the same colour! Ha ha Enjoy your afternoon tea. Where are you going? I love that you're going swimming first - that sounds like something I'd do ha ha x

Hello everyone else and happy Saturday. AFM - not much to report. 4dp5dt and all is well. Still no 'symptoms' other than hot flushes from the progesterone occasionally, the odd stomach twinge but that could easily be down to the dodgy tummy situation which is ongoing but has eased up a bit. DH is playing football today so I'm in for another lazy day with the dog. At least I have a car today though so may take him out for a longer than usual but gentle walk later. Looks like it's going to be a very lovely day here in sunny Somerset ☀ x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - yes please to the recipe!
I'm going to Mandarin Oriental in Knightsbridge for afternoon tea. According to some posh friends it's the best one in London. Mind you I've also heard that about the Savoy so will have to try that too ;-)


----------



## Babyninja

Morning all!

It's a lovely bright sunny day! I'm laying in bed feeling a bit sicky thinking how quickly my holiday went. 

Beccaboo are feeling any better today? Snowy is right, the downs are hard but you know a positive feeling will come eventually, I hope it's soon xxx it just takes different amounts of time.

Happy birthday Kalm !!!! Hope you had cake and lots of fun -did you get anything cool?

Lilly and Ameoba I've never been to either Skegness or Cleethorpes but I shall investigate them both online..where are the good bits? Have a wonderful day at the 1940s event! (In Stratford we have tea and scones in a 1940s cafe and they even had torn news newspaper in the loo as toilet roll... Next to the normal roll! )

Beccyboo - good advice from Westies to counter the postcode lottery xx

Amy - I used to watch the A-Team when I was a kid, I have a little territorial army experience from my early 20s and I was a girl guide in my teens - So if it's a problem and no one else can help, and if you can find me - I can help plan operation 'stepper-nap' and it will help me do my good turn for today....

Westies - have a great day I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Snowy enjoy the brunch!

Everyone else hope your days are bright and happy today xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya. 

Thanks for all your comments yesterday. Yes just had an bad day and I decided I didn't want to go to this baby shower and I feel much better now for making decision not to go. My other cousin had arranged for everyone to bring a children's book with a little message in so have given that to my mum to take round for me. 

Hi Sarah, continental food market sounds nice. Hope you get some nice foods? Has AF showed up? I have spotting today, whoop, so hopefully tomorrow!

Amy, well done on the exercise regime this week. 

Westies, the cake looked fab. Enjoy your lazy day and glad the sun is out. 

Beccy, nice to hear from you and glad you well. Yes is a postcode lottery I'm afraid. I get two nhs fresh attempt and two nhs FET attempts providing you have frosties. Just before I started IVF it was 3 nhs go's in my area but reduced to two. Very lucky to have them. Did you have any frozen?

Kalm, happy birthday and hope you having a lovely weekend in Dorset. 

Wildflower, you are right, I've been waiting for AF which I think just about here so probably just overly emotional!

Snowywhite, sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned. Indian brunch sounds interesting. 

Hi lillie and amoeba, hope you are both good. 

Muchmore, no worries for the confusion! No Dorset for me, just chilling at home. 

Baby ninja, all good thanks, just one of those emotional days mixed with saying i would go to this silly baby shower but not wanting to go and AF making an appearance! 

Hi to everyone else. 

My start to the day was not good, went for a run, DH took the short route I wanted to carry on, a wasp then hits me right in the eye, stung my eye, I was a mile and a half from home with no phone. Ran it back with an eye that stung and I could feel swelling! Anyway, I've taking Ibroprfen and had cold peas on my eye and the swellings gone down now. Still stings but hopefully nothing more will come of it! That will teach me for going the longer route and next time I'm wearing sunglasses, which typically I decided not to put on today! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - oooo lovely. I love an afternoon tea. I haven't tried either of those but my favourite in London (so far anyway!) is the one at The Wolseley (www.thewolseley.com). Last time DH and I went (day of initial consultation at The Lister actually) we sat next to Richard E Grant which was quite exciting. I kept kicking DH under the table as he was scoffing the food down too quickly. I made a mental note to make sure DH has something 'proper' to eat before and wasn't hungry next time! Ha ha Enjoy it tomorrow x

/links


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - stung in the eye! Eek! How awful. You poor thing. I hope the frozen peas help. I'm glad you're happy about the decision you made not to go to the baby shower. Lovely idea about the children's books. Great to hear you have spotting today and that AF is on her way x


----------



## Babyninja

Beccaboo - hope your eye feels better .. Glad AF has begun xx


----------



## Beccaboo

When I say stung my eye, not my eyeball, it flew into the corner and think it stung just underneath the eye, the sensitive part! 
Thanks  westies and baby ninja. Least that's my excuse now for not attending said baby shower! Although I wouldn't suggest going to these lengths! Haha xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo -  employing wasps to get you out of going to a baby shower x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Beccaboo - Oh no! Wasps are terrifying, I do a stupid wasp dance every time I see one to try to get away from them.  I hope your eye feels better soon. Sounds like AF is on her way for you! Nothing for me yet, my 'late' record is 15 days late so it could come anytime in the next two weeks really. 

Westies - Your DH scoffing the food made me laugh.  

Babyninja - I'm so happy for your mini ninja! Try some rich tea biscuits for the sicky feeling, hope you feel better later today.

Snowy white - Enjoy your afternoon tea! Swimming before is very virtuous so you can have that cake guilt-free.

Amoeba - Enjoy your road trip and picnic, I think the weather is due to be lovely today.

beckyboo - The postcode lottery is so unfair  we were only funded for one IVF cycle too. Do you have any frosties waiting for you? It is so expensive but do consider asking for help from family you feel you can ask - if we come to need another fresh cycle, that's what we'll have to do really. 

wildflower - For the hen day, could you look for some spa day offers on Groupon? Or afternoon tea, since we're all cake mad? 

Happy birthday Kalm, hope you have a lovely day! 

Looks like it's going to be a sunny one day so DW and I hope to spend all day at the food market... yesterday I had French pastries for breakfast, Greek for lunch and Indian for dinner (with Italian biscuits in between) so hopefully there's enough room in my belly for another day.  Trying to take my mind off cycling again; all this waiting for AF business is so stressful (for me at least) and I need to take a step back... it'll happen when it happens. Might end up with a Sept/Oct cycle now though the way I'm going.


----------



## Snowy white1

Ooooh Beccaboo that sounds nasty. Hope it doesn't cause too much grief. Great excuse for not going to the baby shower. At least it's sunny today so you can wear sunglasses without looking strange!

Westies - I've also done the Wolsely for afternoon tea. DH wasn't happy with it though as they didn't bring us seconds. DH is a very greedy boy!


----------



## beckyboo123

hi ladies thanks amboea for ur advice sorry u are having a bad  sleep pattern good luck and all da bes with ur new job 2 xxx thanks ladies all advice is helpful yh postcode lotto is absouglety disgrace but agree we got 1 cnt copmplain we are going to lookin n to further x a couole have asked if I had amy froze unfortenly not as only one fertilised xx we have got support off family and friend they said sai we do some fundraising so that should help xxxx but im gunna enjoy y holiday frist then settle in to new job xxx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies.....phone has some charge now!

beckyboo enjoy ur hols hun an ur job on ur return! fx something eill work out with the funding issue it is really unfair an i think it suud b the same across the board!!

sarah enjoy ur market it sounds yummy maybe takin ur mind of waiting for the af will help it come!! 

snowy enjoy afternoon tea...i absolutely love afternoon tea an would love to try london afternoon tea u will hav to let me know how it goes xx

beccaboo glad u made a decisio. about the baby shower an ultimately it was the right one if u now feel happier. Sorry about the wasp sting it sounds really nasty......am with sarah on the whole bee wasp dance.....i actually run away from them if i see them lol x

babyninja congrats on the little ninja (still think of umpa lumpas lol) u shud try the east coast there are some really lovely places Whitby is one of my favourites x

wildflower hope ur well......what about a day at a zoo or themepark or an afternoon tea x

westies hahahaha about ur dh lol we went out last night an went for pizza at end....my dh had a whole one to himself ate it all left the restaurant an asked if we were getting a take away... i pointed out he had eaten a whole pizza already an he proceeded to tell me he didnt eat it all......hummm maybe he had 1 too mnay!! he doesn't like afternoon tea as u dont get enough an everythin is small hahah we are actually going to a mr an mrs afternoon tea nxt weekend which is different....

happy birthday kalm hope ur havin a lovely day xx

ameoba enjoy cleethorpes....if u need anywhere to eat Olivers on the promenade is ok reasonably priced for food too an not too posh but most importantly their cakes are FAB all homemade too....also their is a shop down st peters ave 2 min walk from prom through the market place its called deli licious they do good cakes too.....mul used to work there haha....lemon love is great!! xx

hello amy muchmuch smiley an any other ladies i have accidentally missed hope u are all well

afm went out last time with parents an dh an had few drink an pizza....i actually felt back to the old me for a few hours....carefree an not watching what i eat or saying no i cant drink an lived my life normally for a night!! it was lovely lol back to reality today though going to a bbq an wont b drinkin lol least the sun is out an that makes me happy xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well made it to Cleethorpes. Just got parked at far end of prom, now having picnic before going for a walk xx 

Will catch up on everything later as since leaving the house there's almost 3 pages to catch up on! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Sorry for the AFM post but as I'm refusing to get sucked in to the 2WW thread, I thought I'd post on here instead! Sorry, TMI alert, I've just had a tiny bit of bright red blood when I wiped 😳 4dp5dt / cycle day 23. Surely it's too early for AF (average 27 day cycles) so perhaps a good sign? I'll continue to keep calm, not read too much in to it and just carry on watching the time tick past⏳ There's nothing I can do apart from wait until OTD (unless AF does arrive in full force before hand). Positive thoughts... x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - implantation bleed?!


----------



## IloveWesties

Who knows Snowy? x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It's about the right time for implantation Westies, everything crossed for you.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Sarah. We'll see.. I'll know in less than a week x


----------



## Smileycat

Stay positive Westies. It could be implantation bleed as you have a 5 day blast. Fingers and everything crossed for you lovely xxx

Hi to everyone else. I will send some personals tomorrow. Have a lovely weekend


X


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Smiley hope you're doing OK x


----------



## wildflower

I'm on holiday but amazingly have some signal and a quiet moment.

Babyninja huge congrats on your good scan. Your little team are really doing a good job. 

Westies, surely way way to early for af which can only mean good things in surely. Pma heading your way anyway xxx 
And how weird that the 2ww thread has gone a bit to pot at the moment  it's never been a great thread for community but is usually friendly and supportive at least!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

It's been busy on here today!

Kalm happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely weekend x     

Wildflower well done on swimming, yoga & shopping yesterday, I hope you have a nice holiday x  

Baby ninja great news that your little men are doing such a good job & that baby baby ninja is doing well, love that you are willing to assist in liberating my stepper x  

Muchmore I hope you have a nice weekend, exciting that you have dates now x  

Beckyboo I hope you enjoy your holiday & good luck for the new job x  

Amoeba I hope you enjoyed your day trip & picnic x  

Snowy in my head exercise is done so you can eat nice things guilt free   I hope the Indian brunch was good & you have a lovely time at your afternoon tea tomorrow x  

Beccaboo I hope your eye is better now, love that outdid dh with the running, hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend x  

Sarah I hope you enjoyed the food market today, a few of us should be cycling sept/October so you will have some cycle buddies to keep you company x  

Lillie great that you had a lovely time last night x  

Westies really hoping it is implantation   We are all sending lots of positive orangey vibes your way x    

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a lovely weekend


----------



## KALM

Hello lovely CC's and thank you for all the birthday wishes! Have had a fab day here in sunny Dorset.. How can you not with sunshine, blue sky, sea and rolling green countryside? We went to a swannery, walked a bit of the coastal path, I had an orange Madeira cake (had to have it when I saw it after you made yours yesterday Westies!), wandered around West Bay, and had a lovely pizza for dinner (I've been craving a pizza for days!).

BabyNinja, so happy to hear all is going well, I had been looking out for your post yesterday. Your post about helping Amy kidnap her stepper really made me chuckle  Amy, enlist babyNinja's help quick!! 

Ooh Westies, I think spotting is a good sign! Keeping everything crossed for you!! By the way I think the clexane might bruise less if you pinch a good bit of skin, and then hold the needle in a bit with skin still held before you pull it out.

Beckyboo, glad to hear you have a new job to look forward to. Have a fab holiday and good luck with raising finances for round 2.

Beccaboo, can't believe you got stung near your eye! Ouch. Hope the frozen peas helped and you managed to enjoy the rest of the day.

Amoeba, hope the picnic in cleethorpes was good! Sorry your sleep still isn't great, had it always been bad or just with the last IVF round?

Sarah, hope you got some yummy food today. And snowy I hope the afternoon tea was nice?

Wildflower, hope you have a lovely holiday! How about just a day out with friends somewhere nice with a picnic? Or a crafty day at like a pottery painting place, or my friends and I sometimes just do a craft day at home and get something from hobbycraft shop, like a make your own soap kit or something, and then have fun whilst doing it and chatting with plenty of tea and cake  

Hi to lillieB, baby cakes, goldielocks, smileycat, helenB, nickynack, much more... Sorry can't do more personals as on phone and it is harder than on computer or iPad.

Oh.. Had a funny dream last night I was having a FET, and when they defrosted the embryo they had it in like a mini fish tank with tiny fish in (they told me the life helped encourage life) and you could look in and in the right light see the tiny cluster of floating cells, and I was feeling totally so happy to see my embryo and that I was about to have a FET but then I was suddenly like, but why am I having it when I'm already pregnant as it won't work! And then I woke up!! But I still felt happy from the dream even if it was an odd one!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies I say far too early for AF, so likely implantation bleed x you've said you've felt different this time so maybe this time will give you bfp xxx 

Kalm such a strange dream to be having! Glad you're having a good time in Dorset and happy birthday    As for my sleeping patterns, they've never been great I go into a sound sleep for a couple hours then doze/clock watch until it's time to get up! I'm often reading at 3am to try and will myself back to sleep! 😖

AFM only just home, left house at 830am! Picnic in Cleethorpes and a walk about was fab, then we went to Skegness had another walk about, an Indian meal, then drove home BUT forgot about A1 being shut so had a diversion which added a further 30mins to journey time. We've had a great day though and we forgot to take sun cream so are all a bit red! I also have a grazed & slightly bruised ankle as my mum bashed my dads wheelchair into me!! 

Hope everyone has had a great day xxx


----------



## Babyninja

Westies - fx it's implantation bleed- seems away too early for AF.

Everyone else have a fantastic Sunday. I'm in minor I didn't really do enough round the house while I was on holiday mode... panick! 

I think it's because of all the sleeping - er nothing to do with being lazy. Yesterday we had lunch/ afternoon chat with a friend and we ended up leaving as I was tired,I fell asleep at 4.30 ish and HH woke me up at 8.15! I still went to bed happily  before 10! 
Sooo much to do today to be ready for work tomorrow. But first crumpets for breakfast!
Looks like everyone had lovely weekends xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks ladies - Babyninja, Amoeba, KALM, Amy and Wildflower x 

Babyninja - ooo crumpets, yum! What did you have on them? I love them with proper butter and marmite. Glad you've had a relaxing holiday. Don't overdo it today getting ready for tomorrow x

Amoeba - sorry to hear about your ankle. Ouch! Hope it heals quickly. Glad you had a lovely day though - I do love a picnic  Oh and yes, I do feel different but then it's my first FET cycle so I don't know what's down to that. Just counting down the days and trying to hold it together 😁 x

KALM - your birthday sounds lovely  Am I being silly, what's a swannery? How funny that you managed to find an orange Madeira cake. I wonder if they also made it because of the GBBO? I wonder what this week's episode has in store? I hope it's not anything too complicated so I can attempt to make it. What an odd dream but I liked it! I think vivid dreams are common in pregnancy as I remember a couple of friends talking about it. Well, they were saying that they kept having very vivid 'fruity' dreams if you know what I mean! Ha ha Hope you have that to look forward to  x

Amy - positive orangey vibes are well received, thank you my lovely  I'm wearing my bright orange t-shirt today, had a large fresh orange juice for breakfast and obviously still have my toenails orange so doing OK today on the orange stakes. Are you also being made to watch the Arsenal match? x

Lillie - also thought of you when DH said Arsenal were playing today! Are you watching it? x

Snowy - I hope you enjoy your afternoon tea. Looking forward to your review afterwards x

Hello everyone else. I hope you're all OK and are having lovely Sundays whatever you're doing x

AFM - so far, my Sunday has been fab! It's gone something like this: scrambled eggs and bacon for brekkie followed by a long but gentle stroll with the dog, dropped dog off home and then went for an amazing cream tea (it was all that talk of afternoon teas yesterday!). Then, popped in to M&S Food to pick up a paella for tonight as we fancied it (well DH went in and I waited in the car) and DH surprised me with a huge bunch of gorgeous pink vintage long stem roses 😊 Now at home in my comfy clothes with my feet up watching Arsenal. Lazy afternoon ahead. I love Sundays. 5dp5dt today and it feels like a mini milestone as the embryo has doubled in age since transfer. I just hope with everything I have it's nice and snuggly in there x


----------



## lillieb87

Hey ladies quick post from me...westies fx its implantation hun...dh watchin arsenal whilst i am in kitchen.....decided 2 hours ago to do a bbq for the family....been to tesco now preparing they r here in less than a hour!!! 

babyninja hope ur first fay back tom goesok....dont overdo it xx

sarah any sign of that god damn af yet!! she isn't been v cooperative is she!!


ameoba glad u had a lovely day hope ur relaxing 2day xx

helo to all u other ladies will catch up later....if my guests leave at a decent hour!! must dash potatoe salad is going to end up like mash in a mo haha


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Amoeba sorry to hear about your ankle x  

Westies no football watching for me today, dp is playing in an oap game/tournament (possibly only over 35 I think!) in Leeds or that area today & I am on child/dog care duties, just got back from the park where I was a wolf under the bridge catching my nieces as they tried to get passed, most of the other adults were on their phones   then we got frozen yogurt & now we are home  

Lillie hope you have a nice family bbq x  

Baby ninja hope it goes ok back at work tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sun


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi, hope you've all had lovely Sundays

Lillie - hope the bbq went well. We had one last night and it wasn't too successful. Ended up having to finish the meat under the grill!

Westies - your Sunday sounds fab and lovely of DH to buy you flowers. He's a keeper ;-)

Babyninja - hope you haven't had to do too much today. Sundays are for lazing around.

Amoeba - your day yesterday sounds like a perfect day to me. Picnic and curry are two of the best things. Hope your sunburn has gone nice and brown now!

Kalm - what a funny dream. I've also had a few weird vivid dreams and as Westies says quite a lot of fruity ones!

Amy - hope DH's OAP tournament went well. That made me laugh. Sounds like you had fun with the nieces.

Afternoon tea today was lovely. Really nice sandwiches - much more exciting than the usual cream cheese and cucumber, good scones (although not the best I've ever had). The pastries were awesome though. All of them were really yummy which is unusual as there are usually a few duds in there.
We had seconds of everything. DH ate 4 scones as well as all the seafood sandwiches which I don't like. I think he feels quite ill now! We also have a doggie bag to munch on tonight although I really don't need it. 
If you want a treat I'd recommend it but it's probably only for a treat as it was really expensive.


----------



## Babyninja

Evening ladies!

Ameoba - your day sounded great fun x

Westies- love vintage roses - lucky lady. ..hope you feel truly spoilt - I always put one flower in the bathroom to remind me when I wake up...right now if I had some I'd see it 5 times a night! In fact now I think I'm going  to cut some sweet peas from the garden and put them in the bathroom... Am I right you aren't testing until next Sunday?

Snowy - your afternoon tea sounded fun... 

Amy thanks - I'm worried only because I know I have sooo many people coming in first thing too early for me even to get sorted out and I have heard they have moved my desk! Lol.. Apparantly, to a slightly nicer spot - but that's in someone else's opinion ... !!

Sarah - hope AF comes soon xx

Lillie - hope your guests are well behaved and do the washing up :0) 

To everyone else have a great Monday tomorrow xx

Does anyone have anything cycle related happening this week? Only the thread has moved so quickly I am not sure if I should be wishing anyone luck for tomorrow?

AFM today was pretty productive even with two naps... I was glad it was so sunny today, I got in the garden and repotted herbs and lavender, cut back plants including my toms (loads on sweet tomatoes on them!) that needed it, made a pasta and mackerel salad for lunch, made a tasty moussaka that HH loved - which cunningly means no cooking tomorrow night.  Did four loads of washing, changed bedclothes, sunbathed for an hour, planned meals for the week... Oh doesn't sound as much on paper! 

Anyway, I hope everyone has a good start to the week. I am going to put the flowers in a vase in the bathroom and then shower. HH and I read to each other at night and we start a new book a friend gave us about baby psychology so I'm quite excited. Then I shall sleep till pee time!


----------



## IloveWesties

Babyninja - I love that you and your HH read to each other at night. That's so sweet! Do you take it in turns to read chapters? Your day does sound very productive, and lovely. I love sweet peas - good idea about the vase in the bathroom, especially as you're spending so much time in there at the moment! I always put a small posy vase on my bedside table  I'd had flowers in every room constantly (I always think of Elton John when I say this!) if I could. I hope your first day back to work goes OK. Boo that they moved your desk without asking though! I hope you like your new spot. Oh and my OTD from my clinic is Friday (it's 10dp5dt and my fresh cycle they told me to test on 9dp5dt but they say allow an extra day for a FET cycle which is interesting). Anyway, I'm aiming to test on the Saturday (so 11dp5dt) as me and DH will have the day off together which will be a good thing no matter what the outcome. I say "aiming" as it obviously hinges on whether AF hasn't put in an appearance before then! (Very probably if this cycle hasn't worked as AF would be due Thursday at the latest) x

Snowywhite - I'm glad the afternoon tea was lovely  Great that they gave you a doggie bag too. My DH is definitely a keeper x

Amy - your day sounds fab! I would have loved that - playing trolls (although you were a wolf - we used to play that as children with our Dad and he was always a troll! Ha ha) and having fun generally. Yum to frozen yoghurt! I hope your DP isn't too disappointed with the Arsenal result and isn't too exhausted after his own match! Mine played yesterday and has been complaining of a sore back all day today so I'm going to book him a session at the chiropractor tomorrow. He still thinks he's 17! x

Lillie - good on you for doing all the BBQ prep while your DH watches the football! Hope it all went well and was delicious (and it cheered your DH up after the result!) x

Hello to everyone else x

AFM - 5dp5dt almost complete. Yey! It feels like I'm on the home straight now as tomorrow will be over half way through the wait and it's Monday / the start of a new week. Trying to keep calm, positive and distract myself x


----------



## Amy76

Nieces are finally in bed, just hoping they have gone to sleep  

Snowy your afternoon tea sounded very nice, love that you got a doggie bag x  

Baby ninja your day sounded very productive, I hope the new desk position meets with your approval & work isn't too busy x  

Westies i hope you have some nice things planned to distract you this week, I can't believe arsenal are bottom of the table   I keep reminding dp he is an old man now & needs to take it easy with the football x


----------



## Babycakes77

Evening Ladies,
Wow, sounds like you've all had some fab weekend stuff going on (notwithstanding the bruised ankles and waspy eyes!)

Westies - I've got everything crossed for you, I so hope it was implantation the other day.

AFM, in case anyone was wondering what the balance between just enough and too much cake is, I think I found it this weekend!  We've been at some friends in Northampton all weekend and I personally have consumed 4.5 krispy creeme donuts, chocolate brownies, millionaire shortbread, toasted marshmallows, a clotted cream scone and a flapjack!  When asked by my mum if I had any veg, I had to confess that the answer would only be yes if coleslaw counted!!  OOPS.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Babycakes Northampton is near me, were there any sultanas in the scone as I think that would count as one of your 5 a day x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Babycakes I think you have the balance perfect! 😜 xx

Westies glad you're staying calm and I hope you have some good distractions planned for this week xx

Babyninja glad you've had such a productive day xx

Amy I howl your nieces have gone to sleep, it sounds like you've had a fab day with them xx

Snowy white so pleased your afternoon tea was good, I love a bit of afternoon tea xx

AFM have had very much a lazy day, including a 2 hour nap this afternoon. Bruising isn't too bad on ankle but my foot feels different to my other one! Weird as there is no swelling, it just feels different and ankle is very sore to touch but I can walk ok!  

 to the other ccs and hope you've all had a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi,

How is everyone, hope you all had lovely weekends.

Kalm, just read your funny dream! haha. Did you have a nice birthday. Was there any more cake consumed other than the orange Madeira cake?

Amy and Westies, Shame Arsenal lost - my DH called it a sad day! he does get in a bit of a strop when they lose so for my sake I always want them to win!

Snowywhite - Glad the afternoon tea was nice and did you manage to eat the doggie bag too?

Amoeba, maybe the ankle is just a little strain and hope that it is better today.

We are on the long term buddies board now CC's. yippee we made it.  

Thanks for the comments on my wasp stung eye! Luckily frozen peas seemed to have done the trick and the little swelling I had went down and I dont look as though ive gone nine rounds with a boxer! This mornings run meant that the sunglasses were on to protect eyes from wasps!
I also had cake this weekend! We went to a little fair and the independent coffee shop opposite my work was there with her little pop up shop. She does really nice gluten free and dairy free cakes and brownies and they are just lovely. I had a lemon and lime sponge cake. It was sooooo nice.
Also AF arrived - yippee. CD1 yesterday so I am now going off to call the clinic to hopefully arrange for my injections to be delivered. I will then start on CD21.

xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Amy - my Hero!  Thanks for pointing out that sultanas count as 1 of my 5 a day! yippee  
Beccaboo - weird to say it on this board, but hooray for AF! bring on the next round  
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo great that AF has started....bring on the next round xxx  

Hope everyone has a good day x


I am going out for lunch with a friend I've not seen for 4months, so we have loads to catch up on. Ankle isn't too bad today but foot still feels weird.   Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Hooray that we are now 'long established buddies'  

Beccaboo can't believe arsenal managed to beat chelsea last weekend then lose at home & be bottom of the table this weekend, still there's only one way they can go now! Pleased to hear your eye is feeling better & good that you enjoyed the cake, I think we all need some cake in our lives   Exciting that your drugs will be arriving soon! x  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice catch up with your friend & that your ankle feels better soon x  

Babycakes pleased I could help x  

Baby ninja how is the new desk position? x  

Westies I hope you are keeping yourself distracted x  

Hope everyone else is ok x 

My mum is in charge of my nieces whilst I catch up on some work, then we are going to the local beach pool which has a wave machine at around 4:30 then I think they want to go to the happy meal shop


----------



## KALM

Hurrah we made it to long established buddies! I hadn't noticed until you said Beccaboo. Glad your AF has arrived!

Amoeba, hope you are having a lovely lunch catch up with your friend, and sorry to hear about your ankle. At least you can walk on it ok. I remember twisting my ankle badly when running a few years back (I caught it on a tree root) and it got worse and worse until I couldn't put any weight on it at all. It was so painful. I lived in a flat then and had to try to hop about on one foot which was tricky, and had to get a friend to take me to the local minor injuries clinic to get it checked out and to get some groceries.

Amy, sounds like you had a great time with the neices yesterday. I used to love my dad reading me the story of billy goats gruff and the troll under the bridge!

Babycakes, goodness you must have been on a sugar high yesterday!

Baby ninja, I hope your first day back at work was ok. It's never good when you've got loads of stuff on straight away and no time to catch up on all the emails and feel like you know what's what. My DH and I read to each other at night too.. He'll do one book and then I'll do the next one. Haven't read in a bit though as its his turn to read and I'm usually so tired I know I'd just fall asleep when he was half way through a chapter! 

Westies, your flowers sound lovely! My DP is getting a bit better at flower buying.. It was never his strong point... But he did buy me a mix which included lovely sunflowers a few weeks back.  Into the second week of the 2ww and sounds like you are hanging in there great! On the acupuncture that you missed last week there is no evidence having it during the 2ww helps. Zita west normally suggests one around the start of the second week but really just as that's when often the nerves and worry really kick in and it's to help keep you calm! But you sounds like you are doing ok anyway. 

AFM, after a fab birthday on sat (just the one slice of Madeira cake in the cake department), yesterday I felt awful, just so drained/tired. We met my parents in Lyme Regis for lunch but I was not hungry at all and only just managed to eat a bit of soup and half a toasty. And I didn't eat anything else all day! Very unlike me! In the car on the way home I was just feeling so out of sorts and stomach was just feeling so so full and uncomfortable. When we got home at 7pm I went straight to bed and I had a bit of a fever going on. I did manage to sit up about 9 to watch the GBBO on iplayer but the thought of cake wasn't even tempting me to eat. I am off work sick today..fever is gone but I still feel out of sorts and tired and no energy. I managed half a bowl of porridge at breakfast and then went back to sleep. I'm just starting to feel a little peckish so I'll see what I can manage for lunch.

Hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amoeba, Hope you enjoy your lunch with friend. Im catching up with one of my really old friends next Monday for lunch and cant wait to see her as havent seen her in so long.

Hello Amy, Beach wave pool sounds great. Its lovely and warm here in norfolk today although a bit dull now but I hope its sunny where you are. 

Hello Kalm, glad you had a lovely birthday. its mine this Saturday! 
Although its a shame that you didnt feel good yesterday. I hate it when I am ever off my food! Glad you are staying at home today though and hopefully you will start to feel better. 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Yey to the long established buddies board CCs! (Well spotted Beccaboo) 

KALM - if the thought of cake didn't even want to make you eat then you must have been ill  (that was meant to be shocked but I'm not convinced it would be obvious so thought I'd clarify!). Seriously though, I'm sorry to hear you feel poorly. A close friend had waves of not feeling like she wanted to eat during her pregnancy, so I would take it as a very good sign that things are going well. This friend is super fit and healthy, in to yoga - basically Mrs Perfect - and I remember going down to see her when she was about half way through her pregnancy, we went out for lunch and all she wanted was grilled chicken breast and chips! It was so funny. She ordered a chicken caesar salad and a side of chips and I ate her salad as she couldn't face it! Bizarre. I'm glad you enjoyed your birthday though and it's good that you've taken the day off work to rest and look after yourself. Thanks for the reassurance on the acupuncture. That's interesting about Zita West. The acupuncturist I go to only practices locally once a week on a Friday unfortunately. I'm feeling OK though and still listening to the Zita West 2WW track at least once a day x

Amy - managing to keep myself distracted so far. I was trying to describe it to DH yesterday and came up with an analogy like being on a boat - one minute feeling 'up' on the crest of the wave and feeling very positive and then a short while later feeling less positive (well, convinced it hasn't worked) before picking myself up, giving myself a pep talk and then going up again. It's enough to make you sea sick this 2WW lark! Ha ha I think I'm doing OK though. Probably better than I thought I would be at this stage. I just really don't want AF to make an early appearance but there's absolutely nothing more I can do so I just need to carry on keeping myself distracted and positive and wait it out. Have fun after work with your nieces - I do love a wave machine!  x

Amoeba - enjoy your lunch and catch-up with your friend. I hope your foot feels normal again soon. So odd! x

Beccaboo - sorry, I forgot that your DH is also an Arsenal fan. My DH also gets in a strop when they don't do well. In fact, I got a bit cross with him yesterday as he scared the dog with all his shouting so he went upstairs and finished watching the match in our bedroom with the door closed.  Great that your AF has arrived. Did you manage to speak with your clinic? Yey to starting again soon! x

Babycakes - thanks honey, me too  That sure was a lot of cake that you consumed at the weekend. Well done. I feel like you deserve a CCs trophy! Your mum's comment made me laugh - that's such a mum thing to say. My mum called me the other day to say that she was concerned that my sister wasn't eating healthily enough. She's not even pregnant and she's 33 and lives about four hours drive from me so I'm not sure what she wanted me to do about it!  I'd hate to think about the calls my sister gets about me ha ha x

Hello everyone else. Happy Monday! I hope it's a good week for everyone


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, I called the clinic just after 9am and waiting for the nurse to call back still! I spoke to the receptionist and explained I needed to call on CD1 and she said she will pass details on for the nurse to call. I hate waiting for calls, especially as Im at work so taking a call isnt always convenient. The consultant at my follow up had said injections and a plan would be sent to me so maybe the nurse is having to write up the schedule of what I have to take when. I've got 20 days until I start but want to make sure I dont miss this one so will call tomorrow and hound them!

x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi long established buddies!

Kalm - sorry to hear you were feeling ill. Hope it passes soon and you manage to eat little and often.
For the last few weeks my general, daily nausea has gone but every now and then I get one day of feeling like death - big headache and feeling really sick. 
What Westies said about the chicken, chips and salad really rings true. That's exactly the kind of food I want and the thought of salad makes me want to be sick. I think perhaps I'm just taking advantage of this pregnancy to dodge salad and eat chips! Thank god I eat lots of fruit otherwise I'd be seriously worried about baby's malnourishment.

Beccaboo - hope you hear back soon. Waiting for the call backs drove me nuts and then they always called back when I was in a meeting. Great that you'll be starting again soon. Things are moving so quickly for everyone which is weird as I feel like time is really dragging at the moment. 

Westies - it's great you're feeling so positive. I was dreadful in the 2ww and it sounds like you're being much more sensible, even if there are some low points. I have everything crossed for you, especially my orange fingers (orange nails that is - I haven't gone wild with the fake tan!)

Babycakes - coleslaw definitely counts!!
Pleased to hear that someone else ate as much cake as me yesterday.  Hope being back at work isn't too bad.

Amoeba - hope the foot heals soon and that you enjoyed lunch and catch up.

Amy - enjoy the beach pool. That sounds like so much fun. I want to go!! Enjoy the happy meals too. That also sounds like something I'd like!

AFM - had second midwife appointment today. It took about 10 mins and I didn't really learn anything. Oh well at least I had my blood pressure and urine checked again and the midwife was really nice.
Feeling a bit grotty today with a headache but on my way home and I think I'll have a lie down and maybe eat some of the doggie bag from yesterday! Funny how even when I feel ill I still have an appetite!


----------



## emeldamicheals

Hello CC's.....

Westies - Having a good feeling for you this time. Fx dear and hope the remaining time flies by fast for you.

Kalm - Happy belated birthday darling....

Sorry for a me post now. 

I had a scan this morning which confirmed for sure that my body had absorbed the third empty sac. So it's twins for sure but I have a problem.

Both twins had the gestational sac, poles but one has a heart beat and the others heart beat wasn't seen.

They are both measuring the same age. 8 weeks and 4 days.

The first time I did a scan at 6 weeks. They saw 2 heart beats with the twins but one was measuring a day behind but today's scan showed both were measuring same age but one heartbeat wasn't seen.

Does anyone have an experience of heartbeat, no heart beat and heart beat again.i really don't want to loose one of my twins.

The hosipital asked me to come back in 2 weeks time for another scan but I will do a private before the 2 weeks cos I can't wait that long. They seemed so relaxed about the situation because the twins are measuring okay.

I also did a thyphoid test which showed I had high thyphoid so I am on antibiotics now. No fever at all. Also no bleeding or cramps or any weird feeling at all. Am very okay.

Your thoughts will be appreciated.

To make the day worse, after my transvaginal scan I forgot to wear my pant which was in my trouser when I removed it. So when I was outside making a call. The pant fell off without my notice. When I noticed two men walking into the hospital looking down. I realised they were starring at the pant close to me. So embarrassing.  I had to pick it up when they entered the hospital. And hid it in my pocket. What an embarrassment? Is anyone else forgetting things in pregnancy?.


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - FX they call you back soon and if not, definitely hound them! x

Snowywhite - I wouldn't say that I'm feeling positive all the time. I'm trying to stay that way but it changes all the time. Like now, I feel like AF is on her way (a few spots have appeared on my chin which always happens right before AF and I have started to get period pains, not the same as the cramps I had a couple of days after ET). Oh dear. I think I need to start talking with DH about what we will do if this doesn't work just in case as I don't want to feel utter panic in the event of a BFN. Thanks for keeping your FX for me  x

Emelda - thank you  Sorry to hear about the stressful scan though. I'm sorry, I can't help with your questions. Is there a multiple pregnancies thread on the forum perhaps where you could re-post the question? It sounds pretty specific so I'm not sure if any of the ladies on here will be able to help but we can always send hugs and positive thoughts   I would be getting another test done sooner than two weeks too if I were you! x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - try not to read too much into symptoms as you just never know. Lots of people get bad skin in pregnancy. I am sitting here with the world's biggest spot right now!
I do think it's always a good idea to have a back up plan anyway just to make you feel better. Both in terms of next steps (those other frosties) and something to look forward to.
I had planned a nice trip away to Turkey in case of BFN. I just made sure the hotel was refundable!

Emelda - sorry to hear the scan was inconclusive. I'm afraid I don't know about the hb, no Hb situation. Good idea to get a scan sooner. Waiting 2 weeks would be tough. X


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies . ....

amy wow that beach pool sounds amazing!! did u enjoy any naughty treats with ur nieces? is it ur op tomorrow?

westies i am   for u hun i to had a good feeling for u. Do u still have some ice babies?

beccaboo....any news on a call? it annoying when ur waiting for a return call an it doesnt arrive!

ameoba hope u enjoyed ur lunch with ur friend. Sorry about the ankle not feeling right xx

emelda sorry about the scan. I too have no idea but sending   an   it all works out for u hun xx

kalm glad u enjoyed ur birthday....one piece of cake....how did u mamage just the one lol x

snowy sorry ur not feeling too well....maybe its lack of sugar....get eatin that doggy bag lol I havent been anywhere yet with afternoon tea where you get seconds. .......i feel robbed lol

babyninja how was ur new view from ur desk? hope ur first day back went well xx

amy beccaboo an westies Arsenal def need to pull their socks up......i cant b doing with a grumpy old husband if they stay at the bottom!!

babycakes.....ummm all those yummy cakes.......my idea of heaven!!

sarah any news on af??

nahla how are u huni? ur results should be here in no time

hi wildflower smiley beckyboo an anyone else i have accidentally missed hope everyone survived their Mondays!

Afm feel quite proud of the fact i have finally finished an assignment....not sure it makes sense but the readin is done an its within 2500 word count so i submitted it!! now onto the next one!!

on the tx front i have kind of given in callin everyday for a cancellation...my apt is 3 weeks tomorrow an i am   that they will let me start on nxt af after that (3 weeks later) otherwise i will b heartbroken  (sad i know ) but i hav my heart all set to go then! i seem to hav already been waiting ages....I am so impatient xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - yes, we had five frosties and one transferred so four left. I'm not sure whether we can afford future FET cycles at the Lister so that's what I was meaning about talking with DH about our back-up plan. I've always said that I would want to do the full immunes testing if it hadn't worked after three cycles, so would need to think about where best to go (again, Lister is very expensive). Serum in Athens has always been in the back of my mind for a fresh cycle if it ever got to that point and I know they're cheaper for immune testing. I also think I'd do a hysto with them if I went down that route (the one with the implantation cuts instead of doing the scratch) and then of the FET cycle, perhaps at CRGW as it's lots cheaper and nearer us too. DH needs a lot of persuading on treatment abroad though as he's quite apprehensive about it. Three weeks may seem like ages away but it'll fly by honey and FX you can get going again straight away x

Snowy - I'm really trying not to symptom spot, I'm just trying to be realistic as there's really no point in me encasing myself in a positive bubble only to come crashing down if AF does arrive. Money is a big consideration and I have already had two post BFN holidays this year! I'm also out of work at the moment so have that to consider too. Maybe we could combine a trip to Athens with a few days on the coast? We'll see... x

Thanks, I do appreciate your messages of support x


----------



## lillieb87

westies my dh sounds like urs in that he doesn't fancy tx abroad!! I hav said that if our nhs funding gets used i wud like to use Lister but with the travel on top it wud b really expensive!! maybe i may b lucky to win one like u   honestly though i make all these plans but emotionally i wouldn't be sure how many times i can do it...I am takin one step at a time at the mo! We would love a holiday too especially as i cancelled a cruise as spent too much recently   I am trying to focus on payin our credit cards off but pay a bif chunk then spend to try an make me feel better lol. I am sure it will all work out for all of us in the end an our paths will go in thr direction we are destined for xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs! Hooray, long established buddies! Just catching up with the last few days. Hope everyone is well today.

lillie - I agree, one step at a time. I've started to use phases like "when I'm pregnant" rather than "if this works" and I'm finding that helps. I hope the next three weeks flies by for you.

Westies -  Thinking of you, of all the waiting, the 2ww is definitely the hardest. I understand that you need to be realistic but I am keeping everything crossed for you.

emelda - I have no experience (sorry) but wanted to wish you good luck with your pregnancy; I hope both your twins turn out to be ok. I had a terrible time with forgetfulness during DR on both my cycles so I can sympathise on that score!

Snowy white - Some say that your body craves what LO needs during pregnancy, though I think I gave in to mine far too often.  DS loved salty food (I had bacon every day for breakfast and salt and vinegar crisps in the afternoon) and very hot, spicy food - I think I had curry every day for a week at one point!

Beccaboo - Hope things are organised for your cycle now, waiting for phone calls is so frustrating.

Kalm - Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly  hope you've perked up even just a little this evening. Plenty of plain food; toast, plain biscuits maybe?

Amy - Hope you enjoyed some fun with your nieces today. 

Amoeba - Hope your lunch out was nice and that your ankle feels better soon. At least you can walk, that's something.

Babycakes - Sounds like your weekend was as good as mine in the food department. 

Hi also to everyone else. No AF for me yet (6 days late) so still waiting to start our next cycle. The waiting is the worst part. I did have my first acupuncture session today though and really enjoyed it; I was a little sceptical to start and surprised how relaxing it was. I have another in a fortnight, when I'm hoping AF should *definitely* have arrived. I know acupuncture requires a degree but once you've qualified, it must be the easiest £40 an hour to earn - stick a few pins in someone and sit down for an hour, take them out and take their money!  Hopefully the relaxation side of it helps if nothing else.

The market left yesterday evening but I did well with the food... and I still have Italian chocolate left to enjoy this evening, yum.


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm great that you had a nice birthday, I hope you feel better soon x  

Westies it is good to have a back up plan but we are all willing this round to work for you x  

Emelda I don't know anything about heartbeats but really hope everything is ok x   

Snowy white definitely use the pregnancy as an excuse to eat lots of chips   I hope you feel better soon x  

Lillie well done on finishing your assignment, that definitely deserves a treat x  

Sarah sorry to hear you are still waiting for af, great that you enjoyed acupuncture & even better that you have chocolate x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Beach pool was fab, went on the flume which was faster than I expected   spent lots of time in the outside bit where the current pulls you round, did some swimming and jumping in waves and went in the jacuzzi   it was a good distraction as op is tomorrow, should only be in for the day so will update on how it goes


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck tomorrow Amy  will be thinking of you, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Babyninja

emelda – I don’t know anything either about your situation. I'd like to offer hugs and fx to you - thinking of your twins tonight xx
kalm hope you feel better soon xx
Westies- it’s so hard trying to get that balance between hope and guarded realism. It’s not easy but snowy is right the only plans you make should be positive maybe realistic but positive. As for your spots -every book, website and even personal forum experience can’t distinguish between the same physical feelings we get for AF, OHSS, pregnancy and the menopause.  Women get it and go through it all – while men orgasm into a cup – we get the  hard undignified prods, the injections and drugs, the bloating, ab pains, sore boobs, any poop consistency you can think of, spots, CM, intimate scans and every other symptom, a roller coaster emotions and just when we thought we’d got passed it all - as Eddie Izard says, nature gives us women one last final kick in the teeth as a gift –a beard!  
It sounds like you’re already doing a great job of distraction. I can only suggest maybe watch some comedy?
I was going to say you have ‘ice puppies’ in my attempt to do play on words on Ilovewesties but  it sounds a bit rude so I’ll just say I’m keeping my fx your ice babies will only siblings later to this little guy!

amy  - how many nieces do you have and what ages are they? GOOD LUCK for tomorrow xx
beccaboo....good luck with the call
babycakes.....i can’t believe you had sooo much cake – am sooo jealous!
ameoba glad your ankle is almost OK - will your friend be eating cake ?

snowy – is it really that quick? I have my first midwife meeting on Saturday – she said it would be an hour.. can’t believe yours was so quick – I guess that means you’re doing well?? 

Lillie well done on your 2500 words! Hang in there with your appointment don’t stop calling!

sarah  - thinking of you while you wait for AF xx

hope everyone else is ok this evening!!

AFM my desk isn’t far from my old place – it’s a bit of a nicer area – so that’s good. So I got in an hour early and caught up on emails, got set up, expecting an 8.30 rush. The time came and I find out my colleague isn’t in for a week and two days – I start to panic I’m going to be swamped but nobody comes in! Normally, there’s a queue –I check the website – yep the dates for applying started today and the instructions are clear but in the whole day I got 3 applications?!!?? It’s crazy! Well, if they are going to come in in dribs and drabs I can get on with installing and setting up a new system. I’ll start that tomorrow. Felt sick a few times but had nuts and healthy nibbles to get me through.  So all good. 
Also bought a second pack of 5 giant knickers! Yep all the way over my belly. HH is in late tonight so no book reading sniff... 
Right lovely ladies,
Good night from me!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Yeah we've made it to the established buddies board   x

Westies thinking of you during your 2ww, have everything crossed for you, so you don't need a 'back up plan' xx   

Emelda sorry I have no experience but I hope both twins are ok, surprised they making you wait 2 weeks, I know my friend who only had 1 heartbeat at 6weeks had to wait a week for a rescan, 2weeks seems such a long time! Xx    

Snowywhite you just need to go with what your body craves, and when it craves it xx midwife apply net seems quick but as l glad things were checked and are ok x 

Beccaboo I hope you got your call and drugs are ordered xx

Kalm sorry to hear you're still a little poorly xx try plain food  


Amy hope you've had a fun day with nieces xx


Lillie fx you get started in 3 weeks and well done on assignment xx
Sarah doing the AF dance for you   xx


Nahla, wildflower, Smileycat, beckyboo, babyninja, babycakes, and any one else I may have missed, hope you've all had a good day xx


Lunch was good and I spent 4hours with my friend so we had a great catch up. No cake was consumed but pizza was    Ankle is much better, sore to touch tho, and foot is feeling a bit more normal    as yet I have no plans for tomorrow but am out for lunch again on Wednesday with friend before she has the twins (6 weeks left as she will be induced at 37weeks) x


----------



## emeldamicheals

Thank you ladies. I appreciate....


----------



## Amy76

Baby ninja pleased to hear your new desk location is better than before, my nieces are 6, 8 & 10 & very entertaining   The ice puppies comment made me laugh!  

Amoeba lovely that you had lots of time to catch up with your friend & great that you managed to combine it with pizza x


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening Amy, sound like you had a fun evening and a good distraction for tomorrow. Good luck and I hope all goes well for the op. Soon be over for you and then hopefully you can going with a cycle. 

Snowy, glad midwife appointment went ok even if it was all for ten mins! So what foods are you craving on your pregnancy, anything unusual?! 

Emelda, sorry to hear the scan has left you feeling anxious. I so hope everything is ok for you. Definitely see if you can get a private scan. Did they suggest today that it was just possible there was a heartbeat they just couldn't find it on that occasion. Can that be normal for it not to be heard on some scans? Big hugs lovely. 

Lillie, well done on finishing the assignment and boo to the next one! The appointment time t you have in 3 weeks, what is that for, is it so they tell you she. You can start again etc...will you be doing a FET or fresh. I know how it feels to be waiting but hope 3 weeks goes quick, sure it will. Xx

Westies, you always seem nice and calm on your 2ww. I think you have a brilliant positive attitude and hope in the same as you in my next 2ww. Xx

Sarah, boo to no AF yet. Wonder if acupuncture can bring it on, can it do that? Glad you felt relaxed afterwards. 

Afm, no the nurse never called today! Decided I will give her until lunchtime tomorrow then calling. I just want to be organised for cd21 and know I'm ready to go. 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi babyninja and amoeba, you both sneaked posts in as I was writing mine! Xx


----------



## lillieb87

Haha Sarah ive had that line said to me many a times about our hourly charging rate....if only that went direct to me!! would u recommend it then?

amy good luck for tomorrow hun another hurdle over x

beccaboo my apt in 3 weeks is my nurse consult where i hope i get my timetable i an dh hav now had all other tests the dr wanted us to hav at follow up apt so hopefully we wil b good to go.....i cant imagine i need anything else as surely the dr wud hav said at follow up...if they do i will b cross as it will hav been 11 weeks since follow up apt by time nurse apt comes.......gosh i really am impatient!! just dont really want it delaying as i hav already pushed back my last lot of exams as otd was on the same day as my first exam....if it gets delayed i dont want it clashin with my Jan exams plus need time to get over any bfn as my head isnt usually in the right place!! i do hav 1 frostie...olaf....but we are going for fresh as we only hav one that was a day 6 blast so not ideal also my funding in my area is up for review in jan so madr sense to do fresh an see if we can get olaf a few friends.....sorry am.babblin on....great news ur af has arrived not great the nurse didnt call boooo xx


----------



## lillieb87

ameoba....currently now in bed cravin pizza!! i am sure u wl find something exciting to do tomorrow  

babyninja glad 2day wasnt as bad as u thought x


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's!

Hope you're all fine and dandy.

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - I have been reading all your posts and salivating thinking about all the yummy afternoon tea, madeira cake and baking - yummy yummy!

*Kalm* - Belated happy birthday mum to be! So sorry you're unwell. You take care of yourself and hope you're feeling better soon my lovely 

*Westies* - You're nearly there honey! I am praying for a BFP for you this weekend  Good that you're listening to the Zita West CD I found it useful together with positive affirmations in the mirror each morning - ha ha!

*Amy/Hot Stepper/Orange Leade*r - Pleased you've had a lovely time with your nieces, you're a cool aunt! I really hope the operation goes smoothly tomorrow and that you have a speedy recovery  Let us know how you get on.

*Amoeba* - Please you had lovely time with your friend today. take care on your ankle as you recover.

*Sarah* - Here's hoping your AF arrives soon! So annoying eh?

*Lillie* - wow! well done on your essay - good work. Remind me, are you studying law? I admire your perseverance for an appointment and hope it pays off soon.

*Emeld*a - I'm sorry i have no experience but hope your next scan brings you more comfort. They are growing and so that is a positive sign. Sending yo hugs and prayers for your twins.  

*Beccabo*o - whoop! You will be starting soon! Exciting! So frustrating waiting for the call backs...FX crossed you get the call nice and early tomorrow.

*Nahla* - hope you're test results come back clear, shame about the delay hun

Hi to anyone I missed. you are not forgotten and I am all reading your posts.

AFM I have been busy prepping as I am going for a promotion at work... the timing isn't great if this cycle works (and I really hope it does) but I decided to go for it as my manager is encouraging me. I've had 3 interviews and 2 to go! Of course they will be annoyed if I announce I'm pregnant shortly after they offer me a promotion but hey that's life, I will deal with it if it happens.

I had my second scan today (natural FET) and I'm not quite ready and so I have another scan booked for Wednesday, when I'm hoping to trigger and then ET next Wednesday -eeek!

Does anyone know if it's ok to fly during the 2WW? I'm sure it is as women travel for IVF, it's just that I'm going to Edinburgh for the fringe festival shortly after transfer. I thought the comedy would be a great help during the 2WW 

Take care my lovelies 

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hello cc ladies, sorry I haven't checked in for a while, I just needed a break from all things fertility for a week or so, I've been reading posts now and again but I'm back now and will try to catch up x

I'm loving all this cake talk and also share the love or Bake Off and I made a yummy Mary Berry carrot cake yest as has a family BBQ which went down a treat and I've just polished the last piece off before my DP got in from the gym  

Had a fab wknd in Harrogate last week with a visit to Betty's for afternoon tea which was sooooo nice with yum lil sandwiches and lots of little cakes 😋. Our hotel was lovely with a huge bed, drench walk in shower and huge slipper bath. Went to a Jamie Oliver restaurant on the night, followed by drinks in the lovely pubs with outdoor areas in the warm evening. Then Tukish Baths which were so relaxing and our head to toe scrubs and massages with facials made us feel amazing ☺ 

Our follow up appt went really well too and the clinic were v positive and encouraging. Going for the same stim injections on short protocol with an added injection to thin my blood in case M/C was caused by blood clots or sticky blood making implantation more difficult. So just waiting for AF to arrive (approx 15 Aug) and then starting again. Last drinks yest so me and DP on a healthy diet, and I am starting acupuncture again tomorrow night. I'm quite scared to be honest about going through it all again and I hope I can cope if another bad result.

Amy - good luck tomorrow Hun, will be thinking of you   xx

westies - 2 wwsucks and is defo the hardest wait I think - I over thought everything and worried about every twinge and ache. Hope you find things to help take ur mind off it all xx

Sarah hope ur AF makes an appearance soon like mine   xx

Kalm I hope you start to feel a bit better as you get further on into ur pregnancy plus hope you had a lovely birthday xx

Ameoba - hope ur sore ankle is on the mend - do you have any ibuprofen gel? Xx

Emelda - fx your twins are doing ok and like Ameoba says 2 weeks is a long wait - can't you pressure them for an earlier one? Xx

Lillie - I really hope a cancellation gives you ur time sooner, it's so hard when you are ready and just want to get on with it. Sending you a big  

Beccaboo - hope that phonecall happens in the next few days and you can get started xx

Baby ninja - you should put a pair of ur nice big pants on ready for when ur DP/H comes in lol  

Smileycat - hope Weds scan shows you are ready and all set for EC following week and comedy at Fringe Fest in lovely Edinburgh sounds fab to help take ur mind off that 2ww x

Hope everyone else are all doing great lots of positive vibes to you all   And will do more personals tomorrow when I've caught up xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, ah yes sorry how could I forget Olaf! Of course! I so hope you're good to go, I am also very impatient and so we should be, we want babies! Hehe!
So hope clinic call in morning so I don't have to call them up to chase, however I will come lunchtime, they have a deadline! Haha

Smily, well you definitely don't wait around to get going again! Hope the next scan means you good to go and the fact you are close to ET again is amazing. That's what I call a quick turnaround! Seriously though I realky hope this is your time, you deserve it. Xx


----------



## lillieb87

hey nickynack glad ur all ready for another ride on the rollercoaster.....sounds like u had a fab time in Harrogate an it was well deserved. Nice to have u back with all us crazies x

smiley wow ec nxt week....its crazy some of us are on our nxt cycles time flies.....I am sure ur fine to fly whilst on 2ww as as u said ladies go abroad for tx. Am sure all the laughing works wonders!! Yup studying law i have done my family law units (I actually specialise in that) now doing my crime units...then onto land law......cant think past that yet.....well i can but law of tort an contract law fills me with dread   x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nickynack, I thought of you today when I saw all our names on front page and wondered how you were doing. Well Harrogate and the Turkish baths sounds just fab. Hope it was the much needed time you and DH needed.  
I know what you mean bout going agin and getting a bad result, I know I'm going to be anxious again and anxious even if I get another BFP but we are all here to help each other and get through our next goes together. Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack - Welcome back, lovely to hear from you! Harrogate sounds amazing what a nice treat before you cycle again. Wishing you the best for this one hun, sounds like they have a good plan  

I know Lillie it's mad eh? ET again and then another wait....We're always waiting eh?    I am a lawyer for my sins (property law). I wasn't a fan of tort and contract but they're pretty straightforward and dry and so if you remember all the cases/principles you'll be fine! PM me if you need tips or advice. x


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Lillie, Smileycat and Beccaboo I've missed you all!! Yes ur right I don't think I could go through it again without you lovely lot and me too Beccaboo if I dare think about getting a BFP I will not get my hopes up at all this time until 8 wk scan and then I don't think I would settle until it popped out!! Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Thank you Beccaboo! We all deserve a BFP and a healthy pregnancy - it's great that we can support each other. xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo annoying that the nurses didn't call you, hope you hear soon x  

Smileycat amazing that you will be pupo again next week, really hope this is your time x  

Nickynack it's good to hear from you, sounds like you had a lovely time in Harrogate x  

Lillie I hope your appointment comes round soon & you can cycle straight away again x


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks girls its always nice to hav support of ppl who know exactly how u feel xx

Thanks smiley may hold u to that altho that won't b until nxt yr now I am doin it the distance learning through cilex an missed June exams due to tx which didnt put be behind too much as i managed to do 5 exams in the jan sitting! Hats off to you doing property i did a short time in conveyancing but didnt quite enjoy it!! good luck on the promotion what will the new job entail xx


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie- wow 5 legal exams in one sitting, you are hardcore! If I get the job I will be managing a team of lawyers, but essentially my work will be the same. I'm hoping they're good enough to cover my mat leave ;-)


----------



## IloveWesties

Just heading to bed so a quick one for Amy - good luck with your procedure tomorrow honey. I'll be thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way. I hope it goes smoothly and you can get home quickly to relax with your woofers and DP xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack great to hear from you, sounds like a fab time was had in Harrogate xx  

Smileycat fx for the promotion...and a bfp. Xx they may not like you announcing a pregnancy just as you get a promotion but these things happen   xx

Amy good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## KALM

Amy, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow! 

Westies, I had AF type cramps in my first cycle that I got a BFP in, so keep believing it may well be your time! Fx.

Smiley, great you can cycle again so quick and fx for the promotion. Hopefully you'll get it AND a BFP, and you could easily kept it secret from work until you are 14-15 weeks along, which would maybe be almost 3 months in the new job I guess. Zita west clinic does recommend not to fly in first 12 weeks if you don't have to. Clearly pregnant ladies do all the time, especially those having tx aboard, so I guess they just say that as extra precaution. I did fly in my first pregnancy, only up to Scotland, and whilst I'm 99% sure it had nothing to do with my MMC, I personally wouldn't have felt right flying this time and I am also choosing not to fly the whole pregnancy as I don't feel right with it.. Just a personal thing.  I'm sure it's fine and the laughs will do you good at the fringe.

Emelda, sorry to hear about your situation.. Such a worry, but I guess you can only take hope that they did not seem to concerned and are only having you back in 2 weeks. Will be   All is ok for both your little ones.

Nickynack. Nice to hear fro you and sounds like you had fab time in Harrogate!

Right, just a quick one, more tomorrow.


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck today Amy x


----------



## lillieb87

just wanted to say good luck today amy xx


----------



## emeldamicheals

Thanks ladies...

Amy - Goodluck for today...


----------



## Babycakes77

Good luck today Amy - Fingers crossed for you sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, 

A quick me post...
The clinic called me so I didnt have to chase! The nurse had been busy writing me a plan so I must just be impatient! Anyway there is a plan of action. I start my DR injections on the 29th August (meds to be delivered to me before then) I have a scan on the 15th and the 29th September and my ET is actually booked in for the 6th October. I thought ET would be sooner than that but anyway, it looks like I will be in my 2ww in October. Seems ages away but it will soon come round, Im just glad a plan of action is in place now which means a happy Beccaboo. 

Amy, Wondering if you have had your op as yet. Hope its going well and you are well. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## IloveWesties

That's great news Beccaboo, I'm really pleased for you  If this cycle doesn't work then at least I can take comfort from the fact a few of you lovely ladies will be cycle buddies again x

Thinking of you today Amy. Hope you're OK x

AFM - not having a good day and to top it off just got a letter telling me I've been picked for jury duty in October  I wonder if you can get out of it with IVF as an excuse? Will have to look in to it. Going for lunch shortly with some friends (one's a teacher and is on summer hols and the others are meeting us in their lunch break) so hoping that will cheer me up. I've banned them from IVF talk as someone who doesn't know about it is joining us so I'm actually looking forward to having 'normal' conversation x


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Westies, I love to be organised so now I can chill a bit before injections start.

Sorry to hear you not having a good day and hope lunch is just the thing to cheer you up. 
Jury service, like you need that during all of this. Im sure you could get out of it surely, your mind is on other things, stress of IVF etc...
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo great to have a plan, the 6th October does seem a while away but it will pass quickly...I found that being one of the last on our original thread but my time soon came xx

Westies sorry your not having a great day, hope lunch with friends made you feel better xx

AFM been out with my mum & dad looking at sofas for if they get a little pensioners bungalow...my spare room doesn't have a window so wouldn't be allowed to put adopted child in there, social workers would refuse us, so my parents will need to move out so I have a spare bedroom that does have a window! We picked a nice little sofa for them, now to fill in the forms for them to apply for 'council' house x


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Amoeba, Yes Im sure it will be here before I know it.
I was also thinking last night that we are nattering away pregancies and about next go's etc but you are still so so supportive to us all. Hope we can be supportive to you when you go through the adoption process. What is the next steps with that as you delayed attending one of the seminars didnt you until next month? or have I made that up?

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Your right I delayed attending an open evening, there is one on 28th this month. My consultant said we need to wait 6 months after IVF treatment before we can apply so that takes us to December, was hoping to ask at the open evening if we can start application in October as I'm ready to move onto that step xx I am sure you'll all be as supportive of me when I go down that path xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Yes, its a shame you would have to wait 6 months, as if you havent had to do much waiting already! And I think you know if you are ready or not. Hopefully they say you can make a start as I am sure there is lots of form filling to do at the start. 
Definately give you loads of support. xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - glad you have a firm plan. ET will be here before you know it. Enjoy your last weeks of not being pregnant. Maybe a Pimms, some Brie, a runny egg and a rare steak!!

Amy - hope you're ok and the procedure was a success.

Smileycat - hope you get the promotion. I wouldn't worry about getting pregnant after a promotion. It shouldn't be a factor in whether you deserve a promotion. Plus I am now 16 weeks pregnant and most people at work don't know. You can hide it for ages! I will see how long I can go before people notice.

Westies - sorry you've had a crappy day. Hope the lunch was good. Really bad timing for Jury duty. I'm sure you can use medical grounds as an excuse but maybe you won't be doing ivf then as you'll be preggers. Maybe you can get out of Jury duty saying you have baby brain and can't make sensible decisions!

Amoeba - will be really interested to hear how the adoption goes as it's something I'd consider even if everything goes well in this pregnancy.
When I went to pick up my cat from his foster home, there was a little boy there. The cat foster lady was also a child fosterer; she asked if we could explain to the little boy that I was the cat's new mummy so that the little boy would understand what was happening when his new mummy picked him up. I just thought it was really sweet and how lovely of that lady to foster children and cats!

Not much to report from me. Going out for drinks with work tomorrow. No idea how I'll hide the not drinking. Perhaps I'm being silly still hiding it but still nervous of things going wrong. Was only going to tell people when I absolutely have to.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo great that you have some dates & looks like you might be cycling with a few of us with et in early October x  

Westies sorry you aren't having a good day, I have been called for jury service twice & managed to get out of it because there is no one else at work who can cover what I do at work with payments, payroll, vat returns etc, hope you had a nice lunch x  

Amoeba that's a bit rubbish that your parents would have to move out for adoption, good that you found a nice sofa though x  

Snowy I hope you have a nice time tomorrow evening & come up with a good excuse about not drinking if you decide you don't want to tell people, I read about someone who told people she wasn't drinking because she was worried she had a drink problem.........seemed a bit drastic & presumably people would always be watching your drinking from then on x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Thank you for all your good wishes, saw two magpies when I walked the dogs this morning & knew that was a sign that everything would be ok   I'm home & operation went well, still a bit drowsy but doing ok, have a small bandage so not sure how lopsided I am now but hopefully it doesn't look too ridiculous!   I should get a letter in two weeks to confirm that it was benign but they are pretty confident it will be ok


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies hope u are all well .....

amy firstly glad to hear all went well an ur home safe and sound xx

beccaboo yey to the phonecall...glad u have dates an ur on ur way xx

westies hope u enjoyed an ivf free lunch? sorry ur havin a rubbish day xx

sarah has af made an appearance yet or is she still being stubbon?

ameoba am really lookin forward to followin ur adoption story an hope ur parents are ok about moving out xx

snowy wowto being 16 weeks an it still a secret.....am not sure i would be able to contain myself that long!!

smiley hope ur ok hun. I am no superwoman 2 were skills based client care an research so only 3 written exams altho 2 were in the samr day haha any news on the promotion?

hello babyninja babycakes nickynack wildflower beckyboo  an emelda hope u are all well xx


----------



## Babyninja

Well good evening wonderful ladies! 

amy – glad you’re feeling so great after your op. There’s some great BBC documentaries on if you’re stuck to the sofa for this evening…I just watched the Buddha one x

westies  - sounds like your lunch date is just what you need. I hope you have a good giggle xx
snowy - OMG how have you kept that so quiet? I can at the moment – but I’m still 8lb heavier than normal – I’m pretending to be on a health kick - I even cycled in today pretending I’m starting to diet and exercise again but by the time I got home – after visiting tesco – I noticed my stomach had swollen and is pushing my trouser zip down! It could well have been like that all afternoon! I think in a couple of weeks let alone a couple of months no one is going to believe me – I can feel the bloating!! I’m sure people can tell! I get home take off my bra (must to HH’s delight) and wear baggy clothes.

beccaboo – sounds like you have a great plan ahead of you I hope it comes round super quickly xx

ameoba – I’m also really interested in the adoption process and your story. As always the waiting time is the worst part. Xx big celebrations for each mile stone xx

smiley and nickynack – great to see you back xx

hello babycakes – sarah- wildflower - emelda - beckyboo  everyone else – I hope you have a lovely evening.


----------



## Babyninja

forgot lillieb!! 

hugs to you too!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy glad it went well and you're home relaxing & recovering xx

Snowy I get where you're coming from about being nervous but I really don't think I would be able not to tell people if it was me   Hope you come up with a good excuse for not drinking xx

We did pick a nice sofa. They seem to be ok with moving out and we're having a laugh about it...mainly as my mum does all the cooking and cleaning but if they move out she won't   they are willing to do anything that allows us to get a lo, and we are certain at some point they would need to move anyway as my dad struggles with the stairs, despite the second handrail being put up..he copes ok at moment but long term prob wouldn't 😟 we are actually talking about the routine we'd get into with a lo, like me dropping them off at 715am every weekday, parents hoping for a 2bed bungalow so they could put travel for/single bed (depending on age) for lo to stay over etc ☺☺. Reckon parents will be with me for atleast the next 6months as if they get house quick the sofa takes 10-12 weeks..but that gives us time to redecorate etc and get their remaining belongings down from Scotland x


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowywhite, hmm yes pimms, gin and tonic! Can't believe you haven't told many people but I reckon I would be much the same as you. You could see how far you can make it without people noticing! Hehe

Amy, so glad the op went well and you are feeling ok. Are you back to work tomorrow? Yes it will be nice cycling again with you lovelies in October and during that crazy 2ww! 

Thanks Lillie, so glad the clinic called me back and I didn't have to chase! 

Babyninja, your posts do make me smile. Every night when I get home from or gym the bra comes off, comfys on and hair up off my face and I'm not pregnant! Haha. 

Westies, I hope you feel better after lunch with friends and having a relaxing evening. 

Amoeba, bet it will feel strange when parents move out. It's nice to talk about these things with them isn't it and trying to plan things out. Hope they get somewhere nearby you as sounds as though you are mega close. 

I'm trying to sell my car tonight. My dad purchased a new car and the way things go is he purchases car and I get his old one. It works well as I always get a bargain out of it, being only daughter and all that! He is getting his new car Saturday and said I'm getting a bargain with a capital B so I said rightly so as its my birthday Saturday with a capital B! So got two lots of interest in mine tonight and hope viewing tomorrow. Selling a car is actually quite stressful though, I get asked all these questions and im trying to come across quite knowledgable about my own car when quite frankly I haven't a clue! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - so glad it all went to plan for you today and that you're home safe and sound. I've thought about you lots today and was sending positive thoughts. Glad it's all over now for you and I'm sure the results will be fine. I hope they come back soon. Oh and I think I know the lady you're talking about who made up she had a drink problem! If it's the same person, she was on my first cycle buddies thread and was my EC and ET buddy. She's really lovely and we still message every now and again he he x

Amoeba - you sound so organised with everything and determined to forge ahead with your plans. I really admire you  x

Babyninja - yes, lunch was just what I needed and lots of giggles, as always with my bonkers friends. One of my friends brought her 8 year old and we were laughing because they're off on holiday tomorrow and my friend told her daughter she could pack her own case. When inspecting it this morning there was a blow-up banana, a swimming costume and a packet of crisps   All essential items for holiday. Why take anything else? Ha ha Good effort on cycling to/from work today x

Lillie - thanks  How are you doing? x

Beccaboo / Snowywhite - Thanks ladies. I'm going to not think about the jury duty thing until next week and then make a decision. My gut feeling is to postpone. It's a large court in Bristol so likely to get some heavy going case and I certainly couldn't cope with something too horrific. My nerves are shot at the moment! Hope you're both OK. Sorry to put you both together like this but you both mentioned the jury duty! x

Thanks KALM, I'm trying to stay positive but realistic so I don't get too hurt if it's a BFN. It's a tightrope to walk, as all you ladies well know. I hope you've had a good day x

Hi everyone else. I hope you've all had a lovely day.

AFM - My day got much better, thankfully, as lunch was a welcome distraction, as was hair cut afterwards. I then watched more back to back 'New Girl' episodes as DH was out playing football tonight. 7dp5dt almost done. Hooray! That's a positive milestone as its when AF arrived on my first cycle. Like last time, the Lubion seems to be doing the trick at keeping AF at bay. Let's hope it lasts! Also, have made a decision to get a HCG/BETA test done on Friday. Friday is OTD and I've booked in to have blood taken at 9am at CRGW. It's only £30 and they will call with the result in the afternoon. DH said he can finish work a bit early and be home by 4pm so I'll ask them to call after 4pm with the result. I think that it'll be better to know on Friday as if a BFN, I can then get some appointments booked in which will make me feel far more positive over the weekend. I think having a CP in the past and having the horrid BFN experience on my last cycle (obviously first cycle AF arrived early so there wasn't that moment), I want to try this way instead and at least I'll know the result is 100%. Might seem a bit unnecessary, and it probably is, but it'll make me feel better this way I think so is worth a try even just for that. Anyway, I'm waffling. Off to watch the documentary about Louboutin in bed. 8dp5dt tomorrow and that means two sleeps (well three including tonight) x


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - We posted at the same time - good luck with selling your car. I sold ours earlier in the year so can appreciate how much work goes in to it. Hope you get a buyer (with a sensible offer!) soon x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely clementines

Amy - so glad ur op went ok and hope you make a quick recovery and aren't too sore - surely ur taking a few days off from work to recover? X

Baby ninja - I'm v impressed you biking to work with ur increasing bump lol and like Beccaboo I too get in my pjs after my shower from work  

Snowy - I can see why you are holding off on telling everyone esp if you can get away with it - can't you say ur on anti biotics for an ear infection or something? X

Beccaboo - sounds a right good deal you have going on with ur dad and the car situation! You got any plans for ur birthday? Fab news on everything been set now and u have all ur dates to work to. I like organisation too and like to know what's happening and when xx

Ameoba - if all this IVF doesn't work for us then we will hopefully be going down the adoption route so will be really interested to see how you get on and we can all be there for you at every step as you have us   Hope u manage to get ur mum n dad sorted and close to where you live x

Westies - glad ur lunch perked you up and hope you can get out of the jury service so you can concentrate on ur IVF xx

Lillie - hope ur doing ok xx

Smileycat - fx on ur promotion and sod what they think you sound like you deserve it   let's hope you can keep it to ur self like Snowy so you can bed in before you have to tell anyone xx

Hey Kalm hope ur feeling a bit better today xx

Hi to Wildflower, babycakes, Emelda and everyone else x

AFM - first acupuncture session today which went well and relaxing. I have decided to stop drinking to get ready and started with my vitamins and folic acid etc - does everyone else knock the booze on the head before they start as looks like I won't be starting my stims till mid Sept and have asked a v reluctant DP to do the same? I also don't drink caffeine anyway really and have asked DP to also cut this out? 
How are you ladies starting Aug/Sept finding the other board? I should pop on there I guess too, but more than happy to just stick on here


----------



## Amy76

Thanks lovely ladies  

Nickynack Lillie & I have joined the September/October cycle buddies board, hoping they will embrace the orangeness   but still planning to stay here too x  

Westies it did make me laugh about the idea of someone telling people they thought you had a drink problem, not sure it was a better option than telling people about treatment & I imagine people will always be keeping an eye on what you drink in the future   great news that you had a nice afternoon & are feeling better x  

Beccaboo I am staying at my mums tonight & can't drive tomorrow because of the general anaesthetic so won't be working tomorrow but will go in on Thursday as we have a big job on at the moment and the contracts manager & site foremen are both on holiday so I think my dad will need some help in the office with emails, especially as he is old & can't use a computer   but I will be sitting at a desk so nothing too strenuous x  

Smileycat I hope you get the promotion at work x


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, glad you feeling better and lunch sounded just what you needed. My dad only sprung it on me today he had bought a new one, I knew he was planning on it so knew I'd be selling mine I just wasn't expecting him to say he bought a car today! Anyway, if I can sell before Saturday with a sensible offer like you say then that will be good. I'm actually feeling pretty sad about saying goodbye to my little fiesta, it's been a brilliant little car  
My dads car or my new one is a 5dr so I joked with DH tonight that at least we have a 'family' 'practical 5dr'! 

Hi nickynack. Well I'm planning on gym first thing Saturday as I like my Saturday morning classes, I get to see friends and also I know DH has bought me some new workout gear which I want to wear! Then having a facial. gojng for a meal with DH in evening. So pretty quiet day. Oh and new car! Hehe!
Was it your first acupuncture session or have you had them before? I'm still taking folic acid as never stopped them and not a huge drinker but I do like coffee so trying to limit it to one a day. I'm on the August/sept board but my dates kind of fall sept/oct now. Ladies on the aug/sept board are lovely, cara, Helen and Sarah from here on there. This however is the best board so sticking with it and we can cycle together on here. Xx

Good Amy, make sure you don't over do it. Will let you off if it's email and office work only!  xx


----------



## NickyNack

Sounds like a super fun packed birthday for you Beccaboo, esp lovely facial and meal with DH and obv rocking ur new gym gear   I just feel so guilty when I have a drink now or have caffeine and don't really know when you should really stop as me and DP cut it all out for 4 months on my last cycle and it was tough!! I've pipped on the Aug/Sept board tonight and saw you and the others in there but yer will defo stay on here with you lovely lot xxx

Amy glad ur at ur Mums and taking it easy Hun   Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CCs!

Amy - delighted your op went well hun. Please take time to relax tomorrow before you head back to work on thurs. Funny that you mentioned magpies as I saw three on Monday and thought that was a good sign  

Snowy - hello my dear.  Well done on hiding your pregnancy, I can understand why you want to keep it to yourself. If they have guessed already  it's nice that they are waiting for you to announce it yourself. Enjoy your drinks tomorrow, try keeping a full glass of tonic water with ice and lemon so they think you're drinking gin and tonic?  This seems to work for me as long as they don't offer to buy me a drink, hence keeping it full.

Westies - I think you have a great plan re HCG/beta test. Friday will be here before you know it. Until them PMA and lots of prayers .  BTW I think it's a bit bonkers to make up that you have a drink problem as an excuse for not drinking. She's a very brave lady. As for jury service, you can definitely defer for medical reasons. 

Babyninja - Hello my dear! check you out cycling to work. you put me to shame! When's your next scan?

Kalm - Thanks for the advice. I have the Zita West book so will take a look at her advice re flying during the 2WW. It will be about 24 hours after transfer and it's only a short flight so hoping it will be ok. I think I can get comfortable by the fact that women travel aboard for tx. I believe Nahla took a flight after ET but may be wrong.

Beccaboo - sounds like you have a good plan in place for your next cycle. I echo what Snowy says about eating and drinking what you want whilst you can. I'm sure the time will fly by and of course we are all here to support you and the other CC's cycling during Sep/October. Good luck with selling your car. 

Amoeba - pleased you had a successful shopping trip with your parents. Hope finding them a new home isn't too stressful. I also hope you can start the adoption application in October (or sooner). We will be here to support you through the process  

Lillie - I still think you're hardcore. Studying and working full time isn't easy - Super Lillie.

Nickynack - Delighted you had a relaxing acupuncture session. As for drinking, I stopped shortly before starting my last FET to get me in a healthy state of mind, but the odd glass is ok.  Your DH should be ok continuing with coffee. Is he also taking vitamins/supplements? I would recommend Wellman, they made a significant difference to the quality of my DH's sample.

Sarah - any news on the AF front?

Thanks for your encouragement and good luck messages for my promotion and hopefully successful cycle this month -  I really appreciate it.  (Un)fortunately one of the interviewers is on holiday for the next two weeks and so I have to wait for her return.  If this cycle is successful I will just hide it for as long as I can as you have all suggested. It would be great to get the promotion, but for now it is good to have a small break to focus on my cycle.

Must go to bed now I have a scan early tomorrow morning to confirm whether I'm ready for ET next week followed by acupuncture. Still can't get my head around the fact that this is our third cycle in 4 months!  Will def take a break after this one if it doesn't work out, but FX we are third time lucky  


Night night ladies

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Amy I'm really pleased to hear the op went well and you're recovering  
Beccaboo ... I know ... medicated fet is a long old process! Your timings sound about right though. When I did mine last year I had a cyst on my ovary so it got extended by a further 2 weeks! It was 8 weeks from Dr to transfer and I was going stir crazy by the end ... Then had the 2ww to go!!! 
Westies I believe you are entitled to a certain number of postponements for all kinds of reasons so I reckon you should be able to get it moved. A friend of mine got hers postponed just because she was in the middle of an important work project. 
Nickynack good to hear from you again  I think I will join the sept October thread at some point as I will cycle in September but will def stay here too  
Amoeba I know our local authority are very strict about the 6 month break after fertility treatment. I wonder if they've just had too many couples start the process then suddenly decide to give IVF another go. But I hope at least they will tell you how much you can be getting on with and what sorts of things will help speed things along once you do get underway. I'm glad your parents have a nice new sofa too  
AFM not much to report ... Work is busy and the infamous wedding approacheth  I spent yest evening making the bow ties for the groom and best man because they can't find them in the bridesmaids colour. I love sewing but that was a bit scary! I only made one mistake though and I can hide it  
Ok off to sleep now. Goodnight lovely ladies ... Long-established buddies of mine


----------



## emeldamicheals

Good morning CC's. How was your night?

Amy - Good to hear op went well. Am sure the call will confirm is bening. Nothing more. Rest well and am sure it still looks very nice for DH.

Beccaboo - Selling car isn't easy and people have an annoying way of pricing cars low especially if they think you are desperate with it. I think it will be easier for a man to do the selling. You are so lucky that you get to get dad's old car whenever he gets new one. Only daughter advantage. #jealous#...

Westies - I think it is a good idea re beta hcg on friday and getting to know the result when DH is around with you. All the best for friday in advance.

Muchmore - Do you plan/organise weddings or into weddings in some way. Sorry, if you said earlier and I missed it. Just suprised how you get to go to many weddings than I do or maybe you just have many female friends than I do. I have more of male friends.

Babyninja - How are you doing and when is your next scan?

Nickynack - I always quit alcohol 3 months before treatment even though am not the very alcohol person. I also start folic acid 3 months prior to treatment. Personally, I advice you quit. Am sure doctors advice the same thing.

AFM - I think I will go and fo a private scan today but am scared of what I will find out. Atleast, I will get to get a picture.

Hi Amoeba, Smiley, Snowy, babycakes, wildflower, lillieb,  nahla and others.... Have a nice day everyone....


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Emelda good luck with your scan if you decide to have one today I hope it brings good news x  

Muchmore well done on making the bow ties, I hope the wedding goes well & is incident free after the hen do & dress fitting!  

Smileycat I hope the 3 magpies bring you lots of luck & that your scan goes well today x  

Nickynack I haven't really had anything much to drink since the last cycle other than a couple of Bailey's with ice early on  

Beckaboo I hope you manage to sell your car, looks like we might be cycle buddies again   I hope you enjoy your birthday, did you help dh choose the gym wear or will it be a surprise? X  

Westies hope you are doing ok, do you have anything planned for the next couple of days? Good idea to get the blood test, really hope it gives you good news x  

Sarah any news on af? X  

Nahla any news on your results?  

Hello snowy, Lillie, Kalm, amoeba, wildflower, baby ninja, beckyboo, ljh, Babycakes & anyone else I've missed.

Hope everyone is ok  

Feeling fine morning, special stockings have been removed & haven't had to take any pain killers since I left hospital, feel a bit of a fraud for having the day off


----------



## Babyninja

morning all just a quickie as i'm supposed to be working on this new system! 

Sounds like everyone is feeling good today - so i'll wait till tonight to do personals as I'm a bit busy really and shouldn't be reading the messages! Naughty me!

WHOOOP amy on the stockings xx!!

Nicky Nack - we were really strict with booze, food and exercise in try 1 and 2 but this time we chilled out about everything. I didn't get drunk, not even tipsy - I normally like a drink especially red wine  so before being told i cant have it was really annoying - this time however i'd suggest a glass, we'd pour a small one and a couple of times i didn't drink it -weird - so i maybe a had 2 or 3 glasses - it's weird but without the you can't have it pressure i didnt think about it so much. Once on the last stretch i didn't even think about it. So after EC i didn't have anything. I only wanted a drink on my niece's 18. which is normal i guess. Since then HH has been drunk a few times, and it doesn't bother me - normally id join him without question!! 

Bigger issues for us were things like HH hasn't worn pants for a year as that's supposed to help with quality on the man side - reducing the heat down there - and we were told his quality had gone up a lot eeven though he cycles to work once or twice a week and exercises intensly everyday. The rest of the time he tries to wear fishman's pants or nothing!!  The biggest concern for me is as he's got thinner and his trousers have got smaller... i'm sure the girls at his work are getting a thrill with (warning i'm showing off now)  his large trouser bump!

I had a definate shift in my inner quiet this time, I was less stressed at work (we were in the middle of reorganisation) , but I activitly removed myself from any drama/politics and asked friends/work mates who were gossiping or negative not to include me -  i cried and worried less (but still lost it now and then!) - i knew this was our last go and after 8 years and so much money I had decided on a plan, starting my own business - if things didn't happen.  Also i wonder if maybe your body becomes acustomed to the drugs so you are less emotional? I think that HH's attitude definately helped, encouraging me to do the visulisations and meditation.  He was clear and kind of gave me the green light to - eat what you like, relax, exercise when you want, drink if you like, let's have fun, visist your family as much as you like - he was just chilled out i guess.  

But the first time we were strict and i did get pregnant it just didn't last - which wasn't anything we'd done so.. who knows.

Whatever you decide FX!!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Smileycat, fx crossed this is your lucky time too. How was your scan, all looking good to go.
Mine and DH plan if this FET doesnt work is obviously waiting the 2ww, if no BFP then we are booking two weeks off work straight away and taking ourselves abroad on a relaxing holiday. Although we are keen to get going and not leaving too long between cycles we said that if this doesnt work, then we realisticaly probably not starting a fresh until the new year so we will get that holiday abroad in before going again.

Muchmore, it seems not having a medicated fet is so much quicker but hey ho, I can only do as my clinic tells me and it will fly by im sure, I be 2 week waiting it before I know it again!
Well done on the wedding bits, Id love to be creative but Im useless at all that kind of thing. My sewing skills take me as far as sewing on a button!

Emelda, Yes would prefer DH to do the selling but he doesnt drive so its classed as my car and he leaves me to all the car stuff! I have a lady who needs a car today so she is coming to view it tonight and pretty sure she will take it by the sounds of it, hopefully she wont knock me down. 
Good luck on the scan today and really hope they find the second heartbeat. Think about you lots. 

Yay orange Amy to being cycle buds again. I choose the gym wear. DH didnt know what I wanted to said I could choose some items. He hasnt let me wear them before bday though even though I asked if I could! haha. Im like a big kid!

babyninja, when I was on the july/Aug board briefly ladies were taking about mens pants that you buy online called Snowballs! I googled them and pretty expensive but basically normal looking boxers where you slip some cooling pads in. Been designed with fertility in mind. A few of the ladies had bought them for their DH's as a surprise. Google them and see what you think!
haha

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Morning all, hope you all have a good day xx 

Amy whoop whoop on the removal of the stockings and no painkillers  Xx

Emelda hope the private scan shows that second heartbeat, everything crossed for you xx   

Beccaboo hope the lady buys the car tonight xx

Babyninja glad you had inner quiet this time, it's those little men that helped I'm sure xx

Nickynack I don't drink but my DH gave up alcohol at the start of our journey, so was teetotal for almost 2 years. He was never a big drinker but would have a pint or so with a meal. We bought loose boxers...the same style as my dad wears so very old mannish   my DH also took Boots wellman vitamins for 3 months (also gave up cycling under consultants orders) and in 4 months his sample was back to normal after having all of the sperm damaged. I've known others that haven't really given up anything and have had IVF work. It really is a personal choice xx

Muchmore well done on the sewing of the bow ties xx 

AFM off out soon for lunch (again)! This time with pregnant friend. The problem I now have is that since my last IVF I've put on 1/2stone!!    I know it's all the eating out and not physically doing anything, other than shopping...so hopefully in September I will fit into my work clothes and once I become more active I will shift the weight


----------



## IloveWesties

Almost GBBO time! 🍰🎂😊


----------



## Amy76

My nieces are staying up to watch bake off with me


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Gonna catch up with personals after the Bake Off...   DW has been baking biscuits in anticipation!


----------



## Amoeba1705

GBBO  😀😀


----------



## Amy76

Westies what will you be cooking tomorrow?


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm thinking shortbread at the moment. Need to try and get my mum's "secret" recipe out of her though  x


----------



## Babycakes77

have just sent DH up the shop for some gingerbread men!!!! xx


----------



## Amy76

Sounds good, my nieces made cornflake cakes today


----------



## Amoeba1705

Babycakes that's my kind of baking  

Some of the biscotti looked good though! Being Scottish I must admit that I've never made shortbread   My favourite biscuits my mum makes are called 'fork biscuits' they are plain but tasty, her gingerbread men are pretty good too 😀 x 

Westies am sure you're shortbread will be fab x


----------



## IloveWesties

That is pretty shocking Amoeba! Ha ha I have lot to live up to where shortbread is concerned as my mum makes the most delicious shortbread biscuits. How was your lunch out, by the way? I hope you had fun catching up with your friend x

Amy - was there lots of spoon / bowl licking involved?  Sounds like your nieces are having a ball staying with you and your mum  x

Good work Babycakes  x

Sarah - well done DW! That's very organised baking in advance. How were they? x

Hope everyone else is having a good day and lovely evening x


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba perhaps you should make the most of your mum living with you & get her to share some of her recipes x  

Babycakes love that you are embracing bake off!  

Westies I think there was more spoon licking than anything else x  

Sarah I hope you enjoyed dw's biscuits x


----------



## Smileycat

Hi - hope you're all having a lovely evening. 

Had my scan and I'm all ready for transfer next Wednesday - yay!

Having an early night and will send personals tomorrow

Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news smiley  X

Amy have told my mum when they move out and she bakes, she needs to make a tub/tin full for me to bring home   I can bake but am not as good as my mum! X

Westies I know it's shocking I've never made shortbread! Lunch was good, we had a right proper catch up as it's been a few weeks...no cake was had but I went out with DH and mum for a cream tea (very late in the afternoon)  😀 x

Sarah has AF turned up? Hope you enjoyed DW biscuits x


----------



## Snowy white1

Wow Smiley - that's great news!

Glad to hear you've all been embracing the cake-love. You guys need to start posting pictures of your cakes!

Have been out for dinner with work people. Managed to hide the not drinking although who knows if people suspect. 
It does mean I've missed GBBO though. Looking forward to catching up on it tomorrow. Working from home for the rest of the week which is great as I can have some pj days!


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone and thanks for ur advise on the drinking and supplements front, I will get DP some Wellman supplements tomorrow   We both stopped drinking etc Jan and didn't start again until after my M/C and yer really would have liked 3 clear months of not drinking for both of us but there we go   We are both going to stop after Sat when we are going to have a nice night in and yummy tea and just a few drinks in the garden if the weather is ok. 

Bake off was good tonight, I love it and makes me want to BAKE!! I love Mel and Sue too xx

Smileycat - fab news on ur transfer date xx

Ameoba don't worry about half a stone, you will soon shift it when u start work - I have out in a stone   Xx

Amy hope ur feeling ok after ur op yest and has a nice night at ur mums and rested up today xx

Much more - great to hear from you and hope ur doing ok xx

Baby ninja - might suggest to my DP about the 'no pants' idea lol and Beccaboo will look up the ice pack pants   xx

Will do more personals tomorrow as pretty tired - hope everyone is ok and big   To you all xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

The biscuits were oat and raisin cookies; they were lovely! I had four... or five. I forget.  It's bread next week and DW said we can't just eat bread while we watch it but I don't see why not.

NickyNack - You've reminded me to take my folic acid, I keep forgetting and I know we're supposed to take it for a while in advance.

Amy - Hope you're resting up. 

Amoeba - Never made shortbread? You need to get on that!  I think I've only made it once, it was pretty good. Hope you had a lovely lunch.

Smileycat - Glad everything is going well! Wednesday will be here before you know it. 

emelda - How did your scan go? Thinking of you. 

Hi to everyone else... just a quickie for me because I'm shattered, first day back at work today (just had 9 days off) I'm such a lightweight.  No news from me; AF is now 8 days late and showing no sign of arriving at all! I do suspect I only ovulated last week so my cycle is off kilter, which means I'm not really 'late' at all. I've missed the window I wanted (to fit in with work) so if it came now, I'd only have an extended downreg anyway so it doesn't matter. I'm hoping it'll hold off until next week now.


----------



## Babyninja

GBBO - just watched it... Too late to comment ...except I'm  hungry.. I want savoury biscuits.. !

Ice pants! Lol awesome idea! 

Sarah hope work isn't so tiring tomorrow... I used all my TOIL up today was in bed by 3.10 and HH woke me at 5.30!!!  Wish the first aid was open for lunch time naps...

I see the midwife in Sunday ... So will find out about my next scan then. 

Westies -still thinking of you and keeping fx xx orange thoughts xxx

Everyone else night x

Ps I'm up for bread night next Wednesday!!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi everyone  
Mmmmmm biscuits! We watched the whole episode with very little cake. It was sad!
Emelda, it is only one wedding ... I am bridesmaid for a friend of mine next month. Though sometimes I have to confess it feels like it is taking over my whole life!
Smileycat I'm glad your scan shows all is well for transfer next week. 
Right ladies I'm off to sleep as have a cracking headache! It's cake withdrawal I'm sure  
Night night


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quick AFM post - woke up absolutely petrified that AF had turned up in the night. I was scared stiff, literally felt like I couldn't move. Quite bizarre. I made DH wait by the toilet door while I went to the loo a) so I could tell him whether or not it was all over and b) to make sure I didn't POAS as I was SO tempted. Good news is no AF so I'm carrying on with my last day of keeping busy! Blood test is tomorrow at 9am so I'll have to leave bright and early to get there which is a good thing. One more sleep.    

Hope you all have good days x


----------



## KALM

Phew Westies!!! Keeping everything crossed for you! I think it's a good idea to get your hcg taken. When it's positive (  ) will you go back on Monday to have it taken again to see how quickly the numbers are rising?

Emelda.. Hope the private scan was ok?

Amy, glad you are recovering just fine from your surgery.

Smiley, yay for ET next week! Lots and lots of luck that this is THE one!

Today I'm 14 weeks so officially in the 2nd trimester- woop! Had my very last prednisolone this morning too! Only clexane left on the drug front now.  Anyway just a quick one, must dash.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies must've been a horrible feeling but you're doing so well this time and only 1 sleep xx   

Emelda hope scan went ok xx  

Wow Kalm 14 weeks already!!  xx

Sarah hope AF shows up next week now. It's amazing how messed up our cycles can get when doing IVF! xx the biscuits sound lush, agree with you though about eating bread during gbbo...nowt wrong with it!  

Hope all the ccs have a good day xxx


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Westies really great news that af is not here   Hope you have a good day x  

Smileycat great news that you will be pupo again next week x  

Muchmore I hope the headache is better now x  

Baby ninja I hope the midwife appointment goes well on Sunday x  

Sarah I think you can eat bread whilst watching bake off next week x  

Nickynack don't worry about the odd drink between treatment after you have been through so much x  

Snowy I uploaded some cakes we made for my nieces in the miscellaneous photos section last week, I couldn't figure out how to do them here   hope you enjoy working from the the rest of the week x  

Amoeba your mum definitely needs to keep you supplied with homemade biscuits when she is baking x  

Kalm congratulations on reaching 14 weeks x  

Hope everyone else is ok, back to work today


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - good news on AF and well done not for not POAS. You are a stronger woman than me! Good luck for tomorrow. Will you POAS as well or just blood test?

Kalm - welcome to the second trimester! Hope you get the second trimester glow (I'm still waiting for it!)

Emelda - hope the private scan brought good news if you had one.

Sarah - hope AF cooperates. I like the sound of those cookies!

Amy - sounds like you're recovering well so great news.

Mostly a pj day for me today except for a quick trip to the vet to take the cat for his vaccinations. Poor thing is all snuggled up to me now with no idea what's about to happen!


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks KALM, Amy, Amoeba and Snowywhite x

Snowywhite - the plan is not to POAS tomorrow as I want to get the result with DH. So, I'll go have the blood test and ask the clinic not to call me with the result but that I'll call them when DH is home from work. Enjoy your day and good luck with the vet. My dog loves going - it's hilarious - think it's because we used to take him to puppy parties for socialisation when he was little and also that the vet gives him a biscuit when he gets an injection   Hope your cat handles it well x

Amy - I hope your day back at work isn't too busy. Take it easy x

Amoeba - what lovely things do you have planned for today? x

KALM - yey to being in your second trimester! That feels like it's flown by. Amazing! In terms of the blood test, I can't think that far ahead at the moment. I'm really convinced it's going to be a BFN so I don't want to even think about what happens if it's positive as I don't want to get my hopes up x

Anyone got any ideas for what to cook for dinner tonight? I'm a bit bored of all my usual recipes and fancy cooking something different for DH as a surprise. He's working so hard at the moment and being so lovely to me x


----------



## emeldamicheals

Hello ladies and thanks for the wishes...

The private scan I did yesterday still didn't show any heart beat. The one with heartbeat measured 9 weeks and a day and the other measured 9 weeks.  So I will just wait for my clinic's appointment and know what happens. Personally,  I have come to terms that I have lost one of my twins. I was reading online to know what happens in such scenerio and I think they just leave your body to absorb it. Was scared of surgery or something.  And my other twin been okay but I think its quite common to loose one twin (vanishing twin ). All I ask is what I may have done wrong but am so happy and grateful I still have one LO.

My funny mother-in-law gave me some prayers. She believes a miracle can still happen to the other twin. Not like I am doubting. I know miracles happen but I know i have lost the other twin.

How is everyine doing? Have a lovely day y'all.....


----------



## Amoeba1705

Emelda sorry to hear still no heartbeat xx    Xxx

Westies I have no plans for today but am sure I will go out and about at some point   x


----------



## Snowy white1

Emelda - sorry about the hb. Has the one with no hb grown since the last scan? Sorry you still have to worry until next scan.

Will watch GBBO; keep seeing people baking cookies on **. Almost tempted to have a go myself.

Cat was fine with the vet's - didn't even notice the injection, just sat in his box purring. He cried a bit in the car but I've bought him some posh food to make up for it.


----------



## KALM

Oh Emelda, I am sorry. But is the size still growing.. Second one was bigger in size than a week ago? What did they say at the scan, that there was still some hope, or no? It not, I am sure you did absolutely nothing wrong, it is just one of those sad things. Sending   Should you need some!

Westies, will CRGW still be open for your call when your DH gets home from work tomorrow? I love that your dog loves the vet... First animal I've ever heard of that does! Dinner.. I'm a bit uninspired on the food front at the moment, which is not like me. How about a beef or mushroom stroganoff, those are quite easy and comforting when the weather is definitely not summery! 

Snowy, I've actually felt pretty great all through pregnancy so far, except the odd heartburn. A couple people already told me in the last two weeks I was looking really well and glowing! I know I've been really lucky. Yay for working from home days and being able to stay in PJ's. Although I can't do that as it just feels wrong, but definitely comfy clothes! Today I am wfh too (hence how I can post whilst listening to a conference call!), as I have acupuncture at lunch.

Sarah, hope AF now holds for you and only arrives next week as you want! Frustrating though when it all goes skew-iff just when you want it to be on time!

Muchmore, hope the headache is better now?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Emelda, Sorry to hear about they still couldnt find the second hb.  
You have another scan booked dont you? Did they say for definite that the other twin had been absorbed?

Westies, Im so glad that AF hasnt arrived and good idea keeping yourself busy today so that you can get to OTD for testing. My fx are still crossed for this to have worked for you. 
Does your DH like Italian meals, I often make things like a nice lasange for my DH as I dont make it that often, I always think its not one of those sorts of meals you can whip up to quick which is what most of our meals during the week are like. You could have with some nice garlic bread. Or mexican meal, some chilli with some little side dishes like a side of rice, some wedges, nachos and guacamole, salsa dips?

Kalm, congrats on 14 weeks and glad you are feeling well so far through your pregnancy. Hope it continues to be that way. 
Enjoy your acupuncture.

I didnt see GBBO last night but hoping to watch it tonight as I recorded it. I sold my car and only got knocked down £100 and I had put it on for slightly more than I thought it was worth incase of knock downs. I was sad to see my little car go and this morning it was like The Snowman when I looked out of the window and it wasnt there any more! Car less now until Saturday. I also went to the cinema last night to see Mission Impossible, thought it was really good, Amy, you went to see it didnt you?


xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Also, for any ladies that will be going through a FET soon there is this board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335831.0
which actually Westies told me about ages ago. It's a really quite board however Simba is on it if you remember her from all our earlier chats. She is also starting her FET soon and we had a little chat. Just thought Id mention it if anyone wanted to post on it and say Hi to her.
xx


----------



## Amy76

Emelda sorry that the scan didn't show a second heartbeat, I am sure there is nothing you did wrong x  

Beccaboo great that you sold you car although sad that you are missing it   I went to see mission impossible with dp at one of the late night showings after he finished work on a friday a couple of weeks ago & thought it was good even though we didn't get home until 2:30am, yesterday went to see inside out with my nieces at a more civilised time x  

Westies you could do a risotto but I would vote for pasta for tea as I love it, I am veggie so tend to go with mixed veg or tomato sauces or a simple carbonara with just single cream & grated cheese heated to make the sauce & fried onion & peas, also garlic bread is always great, they might still have dough balls on offer in Sainsburys x  

Kalm I hope you enjoy the acupuncture x  

I am that person who goes crashing in to the vets with two big dogs going in different directions & getting tangled up!


----------



## KALM

Westies, a nice easy Mexican meal we love is taco salad. I put a layer of tortillas in bottom of  two pasta bowls, cover with lettuce, chopped tomato, avocado, then cook mince with taco mix and sprinkle on top, and then put on grated cheese, salsa, jalapeno's, sour cream.... It's the best


----------



## IloveWesties

Emelda - so sorry to hear the re-scan didn't give you the result you wanted. FX for good news from your next scan and big hugs  x

KALM - the taco salad sounds lovely. We have fajitas and chilli quite often and I have done tacos a few times but that sounds different. I'll try that one next week sometime I think as have already decided what to cook tonight now. Re: getting the result tomorrow, DH is finishing work early and will be home by 4pm so it's all sorted  x

Amy - thanks for your suggestions  Funily enough, I've decided to do a pasta dish. It's a creamy sauce like you suggested but with prawns and lemon. Going to serve with linguine, garlic bread and a nice mixed side salad. I've got some Parmesan too. Your image of your visit to the vets made me laugh he he x

Beccaboo - lovely that you're in touch with Simba. We're still in touch too. She's just started DR - very exciting! Thanks for your recipe suggestions too. And well done on selling your car in super-quick time and for a price you're happy with. Result! x

Snowywhite - glad your cat took it well and so cute you bought him a treat for afterwards x

Amoeba - sometimes the best days are when you don't have a plan. Hope you have fun, wherever the day takes you x

AFM - 9dp5dt wahoo! Today is also when AF would be due at the latest on my natural cycle so it feels like an achievement that AF hasn't arrived... yet. Still feels like it's going to though! I'm on constant knicker watch! Just over 24 hours until I find out so nothing I can do but try and stay calm and wait it out. Decided not to bake shortbread today as have been working on job applications instead, and I'll be cooking a really nice meal tonight too x


----------



## Babycakes77

Sorry to hear your news Emelda, i hope your MIL's miracle comes true if twin B has actually grown since the last scan? Big hugs to you   

Good work on the car selling Beccaboo - £100 down isnt too bad!

I'm so excited/nervous for you Westies - I cant wait till we hear your news tomorrow, I so so so hope it's positive this time for you.  

AFM, lunch consisted of a piece of quiche and a white chocolate, raspeberry and coconut slice - Delicious!  Honestly, before all this IVF malarky started, I wasnt such a fatty I promise!

Hi to all my other lovely CC's, hope you're having a good day - Anyone else had a bucket load of rain today?

xx


----------



## Amy76

Babycakes no rain here in Bedfordshire yet, I like the sound of white chocolate, raspberry & coconut - at least you are including some fruit so your mum will be happy x  

Westies my mum does a pasta dish where you cook the pasta then do a cheese sauce and add with some salmon and prawns then bake it in the oven which she likes, she also does a really nice cheese & broccoli flan with eggs & cottage cheese which she makes when I am doing stims to increase my protein intake   hope dh enjoys your efforts x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lol Amy! My dog drags me into the vets...such a strange dog but if you go near there he gets all excited and drags you in! X

My no plan day ended up with trip to IKEA looking at sofa beds for my little room that my dad currently uses as TV room but is also my DH Xbox room...and will be a spare room so a sofa bed is the way forward x


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - how did I not remember that you had a dog?! What do you have? Oh I do love a trip to IKEA. I think it was Sarah who went last week and eat meatballs and bought a storage solution  Did you buy anything? x

Amy - that seafood pasta bake sounds delicious. Lovely to have someone to cook for you. You've just reminded me that I have two dishes to give back to my mum so thanks for the reminder! How are you feeling? x

Babycakes - thanks sweetie  I'll post no matter what the result and it should be around 4.30pm. Either way it may be a short post as I'll want to spend some time with DH. Only a tiny spot of rain around lunchtime in Somerset. Oh and that raspberry coconut cake sounded delicious! May have to google that to see if I can make it x

We've just eaten and I feel stuffed! It was yummy though and DH was very pleasantly surprised. Mission accomplished  How's everyone doing today? x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies I have a 5yr old cocker spaniel that thinks it's 5 months old!! Love him to bits though 😍 x bought a couple of boxes to fit in the kitchen drawers to tidy them up a bit. Have window shopped though for sofa bed, TV stand for spare room and furniture & storage solution for what will be a child's room 😊😊 we didn't eat in IKEA but ate in a pub on way there as my blood sugars dropped too low to keep driving...so consumed a rather large burger 😀😀🍔🍔 x. Can't wait for your update tomorrow afternoon xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

westies one more sleep eek the time has flown by....to me anyway i dont imagine it has for u!   for u huni xx

ameoba i love that u have been window shoppin and enjoyed a greasy burger....i am still awaitin a trip to IKEA!! i used to have a cocker spaniel he was crazy too!! when is ur open evening??

amy how are u feelin? sounds like u have been havin lotsof fun with ur nieces. Hope work was ok 2day an u have taken it easy i chucked with ur visit to the vets lol when we take our cat ppl think we have a dog in the carrier as he is rather large.....big boned i say!!

snowy cant believe u hav still managed to keep it a secret lol go u!! glad u enjoyed ur night out xx

Kalm great ur in the 2nd trimester.....an u hav beem feelin good xx

babyninja raspberry an coconut sounds yummy....u scoff all u want ur preggers ur allowed hehe

beccaboo fab that u have sold ur car....hav a fab bday saturday xx

emelda sorry to hear about the scan altho if it didnt hav a heartbeat wouldn't it stop growing? don't mean to soubd silly an i am   ur MIL is right xx

smiley whoop whoop to transfer nxt wed....this time nxt week u will b PUPO xx

hello to all u other ladies hope ur all ok xx

afm rang about acupuncture 2day....the lady works tues an thurs 9 to 5   not sure how thats gona fit in with such limited time! also spent 30 mins in dr trying to explain to a grumpy receptionist i needed a print out of my latest blood tests.....to be given my results from March 3 times!! frustration was not the word! anyway came home to my shoppin delivery waiting....unpacked then my niece who stops on thirsdays says she needs to bake 20 cakes for an NCS thing she is involved in over summer...eek....i actually popped to shop an bought some ready made cupcakes an hav her decorate them......how shameful ladies ive let the side down with all the talk of GBBO! to b fair thr state the kitchen was in merely decorating left me thinkin jeeps if she actually baked would i have any kitchen left heheh x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

emelda - I'm so sorry to hear your news. 

Amoeba - My 8 (nearly 9!) year old chihuahua thinks she's still a puppy as soon as the treat tub comes out.  Glad you had a good (window) shopping day.

Westies - Thinking of you, everything crossed for some amazing news in the morning. You've done so well to hold out!   

Babycakes - White chocolate, raspberry and coconut? Sounds amazing!

Kalm - I make taco salad too, sometimes for lunch I'll do burrito salad (with rice instead of tortillas) and if you store it layered in a mason jar it'll keep for days in the fridge. Handy for work to prep a few days' lunches all together.

lillie - Sorry you've had a frustrating day! I was going to recommend the lady I've seen for my acupuncture but then I remembered we may be at the same clinic for treatment but you don't actually live near me - booo! Does she do home visits at all? I know mine does for an extra £5 an hour.

I love all the food talk.  Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well. The weather has held up here, still no rain but it's expected tomorrow I think. No bother for me, I'll be at work and I sell waterproof things.  No news from me, my box of drugs is still sat waiting...


----------



## NickyNack

Good evening lovely ladies

Ameoba - I love a trip to ikea and always a start with one of the blue bags but then get a trollie as I get further round as too many essential things I need   good that ur making plans for your house and accommodating your parents should they want to stay and also your precious lil one xx glad u enjoyed ur yummy burger x

Westies - look forward to ur next update and really hope it's good news    

Amy - hope ur feeling ok and ur mum's flan sounds v yummy 😋 x

Babycakes - rain just stating up here in East Yorkshire, we are getting a load tonight and tomorrow - so much for weekend bbqs 😩 and on the food front we have to have something to keep our spirits up ey and what better than a bit of food talk - love it! Xx

Emelda - sorry to hear ur news about the other twins hb, sounds like the other one is doing ok though and hanging in there, must be v upsetting for you though   Hope everything works out ok for you x

Snowy - I had to give my make cat George his worming tablet earlier so he had some posh food and a little chicken to make him feel better xx

Beccaboo - good news that you got a good price for ur car and glad u enjoyed mission impossible - may go and see it myself. Nice to see you on the August/sept board - feel like I've joined a bit late tho as there is loads of chat and finding it hard to keep up and start t to get yo know everyone 😔 xx

Kalm - so glad ur having a good pregnancy so far with little sickness etc and hope ur finding the acupuncture as fab as I am, it's so relaxing isn't it xx

Much more - hope you have perked up and feeling a bit better - drink lots of water and get an early night xx also I was maid of honour for my sis Dec last yr and had 2 hen parties to organise etc so know what you mean about it taking over our life!! Xx

Sarah - I to am waiting for AF as mine should have come Tue, just want to get on with my cycle now and get started like you   For our AF to bloody well hurry up and make an appearance xx

Baby ninja - how exciting about midwife appt Sunday, hope everything goes ok xx

Smiley - PUPO time for you soon   xx

Lillie - after you stressful day I think you did v well on the shop bought cake front Hun! Is there not another acupuncturist you could go to with better times for you? Xx hope you can relax now after ur stressful day and have some nice relaxing plans for the weekend xx

AFM - had a yummy tea made by DP of Sea Bass, crushed new pots with fresh mint out of the garden and a lovely salad - was v healthy so had a mint magnum for afters 😋   Got a works night out tomorrow as 2 people have left so me and DP are going to go together have a few drinks and then stop drinking already for this cycle. Got DP some Wellman vitamins today too and we are now having a super packed smoothie for breakfast with kale, spinach, berries and a touch of fresh ginger in - it's v refreshing and feels v healthy   xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## lillieb87

didn't think of asking sarah haha i wil prob try ringing around see if i hav any othet options!! 

nickynack i like the sound of ur seabass yummy....have a lovely time at the leavin doo....one final blow out!! we hav been trying a little but hav so many plans....i am going totally without dh is stickin to units if we are out socially with others....the dr didnt seem to think a little would do any harm an to b fair sometimes going through tx takes over ur life an relationship an sometimes u have a live a little x


----------



## Amy76

Babycakes your rain has arrived here now & brought with it thunder & lightening which seems to have turned my nieces in to crazy girls  

Lillie sorry you had a frustrating day, lovely that your niece is visiting   I can't believe you bought ready made cupcakes   are you going to decorate them & try to pass them off as home made x  

Amoeba I hope ikea wasn't too busy, my sister said they have started doing veggie meat balls so might have to try them sometime x  

Sarah sorry you are still waiting..................x  

Nickynack I hope you enjoy your night out tomorrow, always important to balance out healthy food with treats x  

Westies I'm doing well, not even any bruising yet & I had a special big bruise after one of the needle biopsies so seem to have got off lightly   great that dh appreciated your efforts with cooking, really hope it goes well tomorrow x   

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## NickyNack

Lillie you are totally right, it's so stressful and does take over our lives   the problem with my DP is that he can't just have a few!! So I have said I will cut it out if he will until he has to give his precious sample and then he can drink again. Our consultant said to us at our first appt that excessive alcohol kills sperm and it takes 3 moths for them to recover so our last cycle we both stopped jan. I guess it's just stressing me out as this time he will only have stopped drinking for a few weeks xx


----------



## lillieb87

Nickynack yea my dh can b like that at times but he is really tryin....i wouldn't say we drink excessively its not every night...altho I feel like it at times haha dh has def cut down.....moved onto food now hehe sometimes i think can it really make that much difference when i deal with parents who drink an take drugs excessively an pop them out left right an centre lol x


----------



## lillieb87

Amy that was the idea but the cases of the cupcakes may give me away as they look very professional stood really upright an no sign of any burnt bits haha....the thought was there lol


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think when you're going through assisted conception, you question everything you do; you wonder things nobody else wonders, you worry about things nobody else would even think of. I keep thinking my coffee and Pepsi Max (1 each a day) were what made my FET fail because when I was caffeine-free on my first cycle, it worked. But really? I doubt it. It's just one of those things you torture yourself with on the sadder days. Women get pregnant every day drinking far worse!

The fact that so much of this process is out of our hands is hard. I'm the sort of person who needs to control everything and it's difficult accepting that if it doesn't work, it's just one of those things.


----------



## NickyNack

I know what you mean I too deal go into houses for my job where they drink and smoke and eat a load of crap and live in crap holes too   ant DP doesn't drink every night either, just when he does go out he doesn't know when to call it a night lol!! But he really tried for our last cycle and for him not to drink for nearly 6 months showed massive commitment, just hope he does the same after this weekend because if his swimmers are no good if we get to ET I will not be impressed   Ha ha!! Xx


----------



## lillieb87

totally agree sarah i remeber my nurse teach an askin the lovely nurse about coffee an vitamins etc an she put her hand on my leg an said sweetie the thing with infertility is that u want to grasp at everything when in reality nothin will probably change an its just a way of ppl feelin like they are in control when really they r in control of nothin regardless x


----------



## lillieb87

nicky we are all guilty of that sometimes hehe ur dh does sound committed bless him x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm still going caffeine free from ET this time.  I'll feel better!


----------



## NickyNack

You are so right Sarah - if I have a coffee I feel so guilty and it is all so out of our control and on the whole we are v healthy and the odd drink before we start or cup of coffee isn't going to stop the whole thing working - but I too like control and it's the not knowing where I'm going to be in a few months time that freaks me out


----------



## lillieb87

nicky rest assured regardless of outcome we hope u are still on here in few months lol we can all b control freaks 2gether lol our lives become so planned an scheduled an. not many ppl realise that i find! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I was completely alcohol free for 3 months before our fresh cycle - BFP. I was completely alcohol free for 3 months before our FET - BFN. I honestly don't think it makes a difference, unless you're talking daily drinking or binge drinking. They say it's a numbers game and it's true... though that is really difficult to handle when all you want to do is everything 'right' so that it will work.


----------



## lillieb87

i know sarah its cruel really an even the dr say its a numbers game....hopefully this nxt FET wil b ur time am rootin for all us crazy clems x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am the woman who used a menthol stick during pregnancy (I got a cold at 34 weeks) without realising it isn't recommended and I blamed myself for ages for hurting DS.  It actually makes me so mad that we worry about every little thing and so many women breeze through pregnancy after conceiving with ease. A friend who has a little girl just celebrated her first wedding anniversary... and went on about how her daughter had existed for a year because she was conceived on their wedding night. What a fan-bloody-tastic fairy story! 

I think my friends are a bit fed up of my failed cycle sadness as well so I only have here to complain about it.


----------



## lillieb87

u always look for somethin to blame i did afta our bfn for about 2 weeks googled EVERYTHiNG an i mean EVERYTHING lol x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's, 
Haven't kept up with the chatter tonight but had a quick read through. 

Got home from work, two letters, one was my plan of treatment that the nurse had done for me, all set out with what I taken when, scan dates and proposed ET, so that was exciting. Second letter, I'm due a cervical smear! I thought really...right now. Anyway luckily I've been able to book it in for just over a weeks time for the smear as I didn't want that done during treatment or do I want it delaying treatment! Grrrr! 

Nickynack, that is super healthy, I love a kale smoothie, actually love a kale anything. Well done on your DH happy to be super healthy too. Just think you are doing it for a special reason. Agree though with other ladies, we can overthink things sometimes can't we. 

Lillie, well done on decorating the cupcakes, I say the decorating part is a skill in itself! 

Westies, will be thinking of you tomorrow and agree with Lillie, your 2ww seems to have flown by! 

Sarah, I agree, we analyse everything and it's not fair. Complain away, you're definitely not alone in these thoughts. 

Feels like I had no proper evening tonight, MIL comes round and although she's fine it's never a pop round, it's a 'I'm set in for the night' type of pop round. DH leaves me to chat and tonight I just fancied a quiet night catching up on gbbo I didn't see last night! Oh well! 

Hi Everyineelse, sorry not many personals, I'm sleepy! Xx


----------



## lillieb87

sarah we watched the new cindrella shortly afta the bfn with my 8nyr old niece lol.....i came out with disney will b lookin at being sued soon...my poor dh fort inhad lost the plot an asked me why v puzzled...my reply...because that (as i pointed to tv) is not true...poor kids watch these films an think life is like that.....its not its so far from that....we are setting our kids up for BIG disapointment....my 9 yr old neice just looked at me an my dh gave me a funny look!! i was upset at the time but laugh about it now lol x


----------



## NickyNack

Ha ha I'm not going anywhere Lillie if I didn't have you lovely lot to talk to I think I would go insane as friends/family can support us so far but know one understands unless they have been through it all. It is supposed to be a numbers game Sarah and there you go - both cycles you didn't drink the same and look at the outcomes!! 

Ha ha Sarah I love that bleeding fairytale story -NOT    and yes I feel I can only really talk to my mum at the min about how I'm getting scared about my next cycle and if it's all going to work with my low egg reserve as everyone else around me seems to have perfect family lives  

And yer Lillie I googled why do you have a miscarriage and factors that cause it  

Beccaboo I thought it was you who is just nuts about kale  I like it with other veg or in a smoothie but not sure I can eat it fresh out of the bag like you he he! Bloody smears - get it out of the way Hun, I had one just before my last cycle xx


----------



## Snowy white1

On the topic of alcohol and caffeine, I didn't give up either until my frostie was transferred. I didn't drink during stims and cut down prior to ET but didn't give it up. At one point in the run up to ET, it looked like my cycle would be cancelled and i ended up drinking quite a few glasses of champagne as I was so annoyed with the whole thing. But then it all seems to have worked out. I'm not sure it really makes a difference other than making us feel like we're doing something to help.

When my lining wasn't thickening I tried to eat all these foods that were supposed to help. The doctor laughed in my face when I suggested that might have helped!

Sarah - I know what you mean about the fairytale. So many of my friends seem to have conceived the first month they tried. It's difficult not to feel jealous.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I haven't told any family we're cycling NickyNack (and they don't know we just cycled before either) and my friends are a bit bored of it now I think. You're right in that nobody really understands it unless they've been through it. I was so fed up of my mum on my fresh cycle telling me we were the same because she had clomid to conceive me and my brother... I ended up saying to her 'er no, you took some tablets, you had sex, you got pregnant - twice... it is not the same as having needles pushed through your vaginal wall to pluck out your eggs and that's just the START'.  

Get your smear done ASAP Beccaboo, ughh horrible though they are. My clinic made me have one before I started our last cycle. Sorry you didn't get to have the quiet night in you expected!


----------



## wildflower

Hi
A quick catch up from me before I head to bed

Westies! Everything crossed for tomorrow, well done for keeping a level head and whatever happens we'll be here (and you will be ok) but I'm really expectant and hopeful that we get to see you type those three amazing letters tomorrow xxxxx

Emelda - so sorry for the loss of the twin xxx

NickyNack - nice to see you back and posting again 

I've had a few drinks on my holiday but I think thats it for now, back to being on the wagon and I think I'll knock the coffees on the head too. I'm glad to be back home to the nutribullet too - I've missed having weird green smoothies for breakfast!
AF arrived today - a 24 day cycle - I can't help thinking that when I have a really short cycle it is just my body getting it all a bit wrong.

xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck for tomorrow Westies! Everything crossed for you and lots of orangey luck coming your way


----------



## NickyNack

To be honest Sarah me and DP told too many people last time so I have told 2 of my close friends and my mum obv, my sister is that wrapped up in herself I'm not sure she even listens anyway! I think the less you tell the better and apart from my 2 close friends I feel the same that the others are bored hence why I'm not telling them this time! Ur mum bless her, has no idea ey or maybe she does now after you let her 'have it'   sometimes it's best to say what ur thinking   xx

That's reassuring Snowy what you said in ur post, I've got to stop beating myself up about it and giving myself a hard time and like the foods to thicken ur lining - we will do any bloody thing if we think it will help  

Night all and thanks for cheering me up and understanding  

Wildflower - glad you had a lovely hol - where did u go? I have an old smoothie maker at the min but going to invest in a nutrition bullet at the end of the month - I've heard they are really good? Glad ur AF had arrived xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

One last GOOD LUCK Westies - you got this! 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elainawahl/11-bits-of-inspiration-from-precious-tiny-animals?bffbanimals&utm_term=4ldqpgq#.dh9G2eeKqJ


----------



## KALM

Sarah, I like the "seriously you will make it" one  we'll get there one day.. Even if sometimes it's not the way we thought or how we originally planned. One of my first cycle buddies that had a failed cycle when we cycled together just had a baby girl last week.. Her cycle after the failed one succeeded. It always makes me happy and hopeful to hear news like that.

Westies.. Almost there.. Thinking of you! 

Anyway, bed calls!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely ladies!
Heh ... As I was typing that I just remembered I was on a cycle thread last year where we had a bloke join us. Really threw us all a bit I think! Every time I posted I had to remember not to write "lovely ladies"  
Thanks for the well wishes ... No headache today. Lots of rain though! Our house nearly flooded cos a drain had got blocked. Fortunately DH was in and spotted the near disaster  
Emelda I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't get to find a heartbeat. Though I'm confused cos if sounds like the LO is still growing. I'll keep praying, along with your MIL  
Westies all the very best for tomorrow!
Beccaboo yes I just had to have a smear too. Worth getting it done so they don't hold up the cycle for it. 
Well I tell you ... Coming on here is almost as bad as GBBO for making me feel hungry! Reading all your posts about food made me feel proper starving! I love all the recipes!
AFM heard tonight that my grandmother died this evening. She's my last living grandparent and she's kinda just always been there. But she was 91 so a really good age. I'm sad she will never see my child or children though. She'd have loved that so much.


----------



## emeldamicheals

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. We will draw a curtain for sure after my next appointment but be rest assured am okay and still grateful.

Re Alcohol and Caffeine - I rather give up and have a negative than not give up and get a negative and beat myself up thinking I may have ruined my chances. 

Muchmore - Oh dear! Sorry for the loss of your grandma. 91 is a good age. Am sure she will still smile down from heaven when your baby finally comes. Take heart for your loss dear.

Sarah - Is AF here yet?

Wildflower - Welcome back dear.

Beccaboo - Good there is a plan. I think you should go for the cervical smear ASAP to avoid delays. Didn't you do one before your last cycle? I was thinking the last one should be valid for atleast 6 months.

Westies - Goodluck for today. I have you in my thoughts dear.

Sup everyone else? Good morning and nice day....


----------



## Smileycat

Emelda- I am praying for you. Big hug

Muchmore- sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself  

Westies - I truly hope this is your time. Everything crossed for you! 

Hi to everyone else. Have a wonderful Friday!

X


----------



## lillieb87

quick 1 from me as i overslept!! 

good luck westies i see a celebration happening this evening x

happy Friday ladies will catch up later xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Muchmore - really sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore really sorry to hear about your grandma, I'm sure she will continue to watch over you x  

Westies sending lots of luck & orange positivity for today x   

        

Beccaboo I thought you had to have an up to date smear before starting treatment so seems a bit odd that you are due another one now, but worth having just to get it out the way   Have you managed to find a recipe for kale birthday cake? x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning.

Westies, thinking of you today and wishing you all the luck in the world. xx

Muchmore, sorry to hear about your grandmother. Its a good age. Mine is 92. Like you, I always think how nice it would be to have her see my child.

Lillie, Hope you got to work on time! hehe

Amy, I was up to date on my smear as in I had one when they last called me in for one which was about 2 years ago. Before I started treatment they noticed I was up to date and that was all that was said. I called my GP surgery last night and you have to have it mid cycle so luckily I got in for the 24th Aug, I start my meds on the 29th! So hopefully it comes back all clear! Thats the last thing I want holding up the next go!
kale cake, mmmm now thats got me thinking!

Emelda, Glad you are all okay and you seem to have taken it well. I guess you always have to look for the positives in this and the fact you are still pregnant with one is something to be very positive about. Big hugs though still. 


Kalm, Yiou are right, its so nice seeing positive outcomes for us ladies, I think thats why I am so happy for all you ladies that have got pregnant and we all reaslise how much this really means. 

Nickynack, Ive only told 2 close friends and my parents plus my manager for time of work. its not about keeping the fact im having IVF a secret its more to do with less questions asked, if Im having a down day then noone is asking me if im okay all the time which sometimes makes me even more emotional. I can carry on as normal towards everyone else. I dont want to keep telling people if its not worked plus I dont want to tell people its worked until at least 12 weeks.
Yes the other board is strange when you dont know names isnt it. I joined that one quite early which helped but love this board too much and the fact that some of us on here are cycling together again anyway we still have all the support, plus support of the pregnant CC's.

Right, hello everyone else, have happy fridays, I better do some work on my last day before week off! whoop
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Morning ccs xx

Westies everything crossed for you today xxx   

Muchmore sorry to hear about your grandmother. She will continue to watch over you xxx    I have no living grandparents and only really remember my maternal grandmother who died 9years ago...I am sure she us taking care of my angel xx

Lillie hope you got to work on time xx  

Emelda glad you're doing ok and keeping positive xxx   

Wildflower hope you had a good holiday and are getting reacquainted with your nutribullet xx

Nickynack sometimes Google can be your worst enemy! I am also guilty of googling everything from early symptoms, to miscarriage to chemical pregnancy and everything else in between...but still have no answers!   xx


----------



## Babyninja

emeldamicheals – with all my heart I hope your little ones turn out to be OK


Muchmore - I’m so sorry about your gran, sending as many hugs as I can x 


Westies – I can’t stop thinking about you today! Keeping all my appendages crossed for you and your DH. Xx 


Smileycat  - the bubble is coming!! PUPO!!



Sarah – it was raining here in Aylesbury – I still cycled in though. 
I know how you feel about the friend thing. Good, good friends understand but some friends just don’t know if they can ask, feel bad if they get pregnant or feel pity for you and eventually someone says something stupid so I just stepped out of the social circles for the last year. It’s not something people know how to talk about. I talked to my sister (who looks at a willy and gets pregnant) and mum and one colleague at work. Once you eventually get pregnant the dumb comments still continue with an little tone of , “see you’ve worried everyone for 8 years for no reason.”… Then I think am just being too sensitive? 

I quite liked my SIL’s attitude as she’s a problem solver - and she’s a bit wacky although super brainy –she wondered about the location of our bed – how many wires we have near us all the time -  if we were sitting with the laptop on our laps – where are we putting our phone – were we near bad wires at work – and at the same time and wanted me to check all radio waves in the house-  had I lived there during the whole 8 years of trying it might be more reasonable but we’ve only been the for a couple of years!! In all fairness she was pleased when we got a bed and stopped sleeping on a mattress on the floor as we were too close to the plugs/chargers… which we got just before IVF 2..
We were told at the start we had 16% chance (ran inline with the stats at OFU at the time) and we transferred 6 embryos altogether and so I guess that seems about right accept that scientifically the conditions were different each time, so it’s not a fair numbers game assessment and the real mathematics mean the stats are the same for each go, they don’t change – it’s luck and the last embryo was a better grade and had a better chance. I looked at OFU stats for my age last year and only 11% made it full term! So you may understand why I’m still a bit nervous and ****ting myself!




Nickynack  - I agree with the idea that the odd glass won’t hurt! – My dad keeps telling me he bought my mum guiness while she was pregnant (he’d buy 6 bottles she’d have 2 and he’d have 4) and he says me, my sister and my brother are fantastic! He forgets he looks at us through rose-tinted specs as – my sister and I both are oestopenic, my sis has issues with her sight, internal organs and I have issues with fertility, thyroid and  my brother suffers from ME, migraines and labyrinthitis!! I’m not blaming the guiness … I’m saying the two bottles my mum drank every 5/6 days may not have helped!

Snowy  - I love that you drank when you got a bit cross.


Kalm congratulations on reaching 14 weeks  from me too xx



beccaboo – what’s the new car going to be?

Amy – I sooo want a dog!! Once I’m off work – I’m in!

Westies – I was planning on coming round for dinner until you said you weren’t making shortbread. I hope your knickers are clean and fresh and KW is not needed xx FX for your blood test!

Babycakes77 and Ameoba you guys eat the best food ever!
  
lillieb87 – you have not let the side down! Sometimes there’s no time to bake xx

Nicky nack-  your dinner sounded yummy! 

AFM: I’m so naughty I can’t get motivated at work – I think it’s because I’ve got earache and nanny has been ill for two days now so I couldn’t sleep even though I was tired last night. I’ve booked to see the Dr at 3.30 so I get to sneak off from work early. 
Nanny has been being sick every 5-10 minutes through the night. My mum is there but says nanny is exhausted and achy. The Dr said it’s a bug. She’s getting better and wasn’t sick as much last night but she’s so frail I worry.  I’m looking forward to seeing the midwife tomorrow xx 

Right I must do work!


----------



## Babyninja

westies - i must be thinking of you i mentioned you twice!

i have a question - my cyclogest runs out next Thursday and the OFU nurse said that i can stop immediately and it's not an issue and it won't have any affect on the baby.  She added that i can ask my Dr to order me some more if i want, but added that it may cost extra (not an issue) and the only reason to do it is because some women feel weird about stopping something when they've been doing it for the term so far of their baby, that it will make no difference at this point to if the baby goes full term or not. The only difference it will make at this point would be I wouldn't feel so sick. 

Any thoughts - Kalm and Snowy and anyone else what did you do/what would you do?  

thanks x


----------



## Snowy white1

Babyninja - I was told to reduce my Cyclogest at 12 weeks to one a day (I was on 2 a day) and stop the progesterone injections completely. I was then meant to stop entirely at 14 weeks.
I was pretty scared to stop so I weaned myself off the injections over a week and kept going with the Cyclogest until about 14 and a half weeks.
I know some people stop at 10 weeks so I guess I was just being paranoid.
All stopped now and seems to be ok - can still hear LO's hb on my Doppler anyway.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Babyninja - I only took cyclogest for a few days after OTD on my fresh cycle; it never occurred to me that some clinics prescribe it for much, much longer. I had just one a day and stopped as soon as my prescription ran out; I'd only have been 6 weeks pregnant maximum.

MuchMore - Sorry to hear of your loss. 

Westies - Thinking of you today, everything crossed!!


----------



## KALM

BabyNinja, I wa on progesterone pessaries until 12 weeks this time which is most common length of time. I have on' you on it.

Much more, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thank you for all of the lovely and very kind posts 😘 Sarah - thanks for that buzz feed link - I loved it  x

So, blood test done and I'm now back home after some retail therapy. Bought myself some new shoes for interviews/work, a hair slide (again for interviews/work) and some new slippers. Not much of a haul - felt like I was just wandering around in circles with no real inspiration or desire to purchase anything. Considering my mood, three items is quite good going! I even took a wrong turn on the way home and forgot to get off the M4 on to the M5 so I ended up having to go on the M32 in to Bristol just so I could turn around   Glad to be home safe and sound! DH should be home around 4pm so not long left now. Just going to watch more 'New Girl' episodes and cuddle up with the pooch. It's raining heavily here so doesn't make me feel as guilty for being lazy. Sorry for the AFM post. I promise to catch-up and do personals tomorrow xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Crossing everything and waiting in anticipation for Westies result!

Not much to report from me. I'm still my pjs and have been watching The Good Wife since finishing work.
Have a massive appetite at the moment so can't stop eating. Hopefully going for dinner with DH later.

Hope you've all had good Fridays!


----------



## KALM

Just checking in to see if any news from Westies.. Far more important than work.. Guess I'm a bit early still.., everything crossed!


----------



## Amy76

Thinking of you Westies xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

I'm checking in too....thinking of you too Westies. Xxx


----------



## lillieb87

i keep checking also...the suspense is killin me 

will catch up later.....promise x


----------



## IloveWesties

BFN 😢 Thanks for all of your support ladies but I'm going to take a little break from here to concentrate on my next steps and relationship. DH not taken it well at all x


----------



## Amy76

So sorry lovely xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Westies am truly gutted for you, really had thought it had worked for you xxxxx take time out for you both, we will all be here for you when you come back xxxx


----------



## lillieb87

Westies I was so sure for u I am so sorry hun sendin lots of     look after urself an each other i really feel for u both an hope u find a way forward an when u do us crazy clems will still b here xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Really sorry Westies x x


----------



## Nahla

Hallo ladies,

sorry I am posting very few at the moment, as I am busy with work, my son who has started kindergarden this week, my tiredness and constant hunger....too many things. 

Westies, I am soo sorry to read your bad news. really thought it had worked this time. remember you still have got several frosties.... 

emelda, just read about your last scan. You seem to be taking it quite well...I am glad the other twin is ok. a friend of mine once was pregnant and never got a hb, those things do happen sadly... 

xx
my son is just coming in....will try to post more later


----------



## Babyninja

Oh Westies, I'm so so sorry xx it's so unfair xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh WEsties, I'm so sorry to read your news, I had really hoped this time was it for you.  PLease take care of yourself and DH, and when you are ready, take comfort from the Frosties you have waiting for you.


----------



## wildflower

Oh no Westies I'm so sorry. Its so tough having to come on here and tell everyone that but thanks for updating us. Huge big hugs to you and DH


----------



## KALM

I'm gutted for you Westies, I really thought it was going to be your time. Big   To you and your DH as you deal with this news. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Beccaboo

Sorry Westies, it's so unfair. Thinking of you lots and lots xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry Westies  thinking of you and your DH, so unfair.


----------



## Smileycat

Westies I am so sorry. This news is upsetting. I really hoped it would be your time. This is such a cruel process. Take care of yourself and each other. Big hugs xx


----------



## emeldamicheals

Westies - Thanks for updating us cos the suspense was killing me. I really thought this was it. So sorry. Big hugs to you and dh.

Snowy - Is Good wife interesting? Thinking of a seasonal movie to watch and keep myself busy.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Westies I'm so sorry! Thinking of you and DH very much this weekend. 
Ladies thanks for your lovely comments re my grandmother. It feels weird that she has gone but I'm not too sad as she really had had a great life and reached a fabulous age. 
I like the idea of her watching over us ... And I figure she can sprinkle some helpful babydust on us during our next cycle  she would love that. 
Snowy I love the Good Wife though I've only seen season 1.


----------



## Amy76

Happy birthday beccaboo!    I hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## IloveWesties

MuchMore - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. Big hugs   Mine passed over ten years ago now but I often talk to her and things happen all the time to remind me of her and make me smile. I'm sure the same will happen to you. Remember the good times to get through the bad xx

Beccaboo - have a fantastic birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day full of fun, presents and cake x 

AFM - thank you for all of your kind posts of support. You're a wonderful bunch of people and I feel very lucky to be in an established buddies group with all of you. DH is feeling a bit better now. He had to go out about 6pm to collect some money from a client (he's a plumber) and decided to go for a drive and gave me a big hug and apologised for how he was when we got the news when he came back. Phew! I was so worried while he was out. Anyway, we're off on our day trip today which was always the plan for today no matter what the news. We're going to Dunster - have a look around the castle (National Trust) and a long dog walk, followed by lunch somewhere and a mooch around Dunster itself. For a bit of fun if we have time we may go down to Minehead and do the touristy/seafront thing but we'll see. It's likely to be very busy with school holidays/Butlins nearby!

We're having an IVF-free day but in terms of next steps, I have an appointment with my GP booked in for Wednesday to go ahead with the immunes blood tests that she said she'd arrange for me if this cycle didn't work. I'm also seeing the lead consultant at CRGW in their satellite clinic in Bristol on Thursday to discuss moving our remaining four frosties from the Lister to there. I also want to do all the other immunes tests (the ones that my GP won't do) and look into other blood tests (karyotyping etc). I've also emailed Serum about having a hysteroscopy in September (they close for August). I always said that if I had three failed cycles that I'd do the full immunes testing and a hysto so that's the plan! I'll keep you posted x

Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## Amy76

Westies I hope you & dh have a lovely day out with your pooch x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - glad you have a positive plan for next time.
A friend of a friend is pregnant from her fourth go so fx it will be the same for you. Also glad that DH is feeling better. It's hard to imagine how this effects them.
Sounds like you have a great day planned so enjoy.

It's been a sad couple of days on these boards (other sad news over on the pregnancy board as well) but it's so nice that the ladies on this forum are so supportive of each other.

Happy Birthday Beccaboo! Hope you enjoy strutting your stuff in your new workout gear in the gym! And make sure you have lots of treats later.

Off to see my dad (mum is away) as DH has won some sort of driving day near my parents' house. They live near Birmingham so I'm sure curry will be involved!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies glad you have a plan forming itself xx    have a great day out with DH and pooch...I never went to the castle at Dunster just had a mooch around the shops and generally went to Minehead late afternoon/early evening to walk dog along prom....2years ago had a 2 week holiday in Somerset (stayed just outside Bridgewater) xxx

Snowy hope DH enjoys driving course and you have a nice day with your dad xx

Happy birthday Beccaboo      Enjoy the gym this morning and hope you have lots of treats later xx

Hope everyone has a good day  , looks like the sun is shining which is much better than the rain we had up north yesterday xxx


----------



## wildflower

Westies - glad to hear your plan, you will get there, just yet more waiting. When you get your bfp all the waiting and work will be worth it. I hope you have a good healing day xxx

Snowy & Lillie - I've just developed a full on Good Wife addiction.

xxx


----------



## Nahla

westies, I strongly believe that the hysteroscopy I had befire my successful first cycle helped me getting pregnant... although nobody knows why, a hysteroscopy seems to influence outcome. fx its the same for you...


----------



## Snowy white1

Emelda - Good wife is brilliant and there are 5 seasons of it on Netflix so that should keep you busy!
I think I have a girl crush on Alicia but only later on when she turns into a bit of a minx!


----------



## Smileycat

Westies- have a lovely day with your DH.  

Have a fantastic birthday Beccaboo!  

Snowywhite- have a lovely day with your dad. 

The Good Wife is next on my list of box sets. Can't wait!


----------



## emeldamicheals

Snowy - Thanks dear. Will watch it then. Have been seeing it as a boring kind of movie.

Beccaboo - Whose birthday is it? It's Beccaboo's.... Happy birthday love. Have a fun filled day.

Westies - Am happy you are having a positive approach to this and good that DH has come around. I understand how both of you feel but be certain it will definitely work out. When you least expect it. Hopefully the next cycle. Hysteroscopy is good. I had it even before my first cycle. Its always good to have a plan. Be rest assured that personally I am not going anywhere. I will stalk and follow you up until you get your desired news. Have a wonderful time with DH. You both deserve it.


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies. 

Westies, lovely to hear from you this morning and sorry again it hasn't worked this time.  I'm glad you had something nice planned for today and think that's always a good idea. You seem to have a plan of action in terms of tests for next go. Have a nice day with your DH. 

Thank you for all your birthday messages today. I've had a lovely day so far and yes snowy, I got to wear my new gym wear at the gym! Hehe. Just had a lovely facial and now lazing on the sofa with a cuppa watching gbbo I never got to watch this week! Going out for a meal tonight. Amy my mum bought me some sugar free chocolate as I'm all into that but then also bought me a full fat sugary cake! Haha so will tuck into some of that watching gbbo! 

Hope you all have lovely Saturday's. Xx


----------



## KALM

Beccaboo! Glad the new gym wear was good, and that you had a lovely relaxing facial! What type of meal are you going for tonight? Enjoy!

Westies.. I'm not surprised you have a cunning plan  hope you both had a lovely, non-IVF, day out!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo glad you've had a good birthday so far, what type of meal are you off out for later? Xx be careful eating too much sugar free chocolate as it contains sorbitol and that's a laxative    xxx

Hope everyone is having a good day xx.  


AFM we went out as family to Ripon (approx 1hr from home) had some lunch and then came home again, via a garden centre for coffee and cake   xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Ripon is about an hour or so from us too but we've only been once; it would have been lovely had I not been the day after ET and had the worst trapped wind! Glad you made time for cake. 

Happy birthday Beccaboo! Enjoy your meal out tonight.

Westies - Glad you have a positive plan for the future already, thinking of you and your DH. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely ccs 

Westies I'm so sorry this wasn't ur time and hope you and DH has a nice day together on ur walk. Glad u have plans to hopefully make the next time work. Big   For you x

Happy Birthday Beccaboo sounds like a lovely day so far and I hope you have a fantastic meal tonight - look toward to hearing where you went and what you had xx

I might give The Good Wife a go then on ur recommendations ladies  

Hope everyone else is ok I'm recovering from the hangover from hell   had a few naughty cocktails at a bar called Roots which is a Caribbean style bar and does loads of different cocktails which are really yummy but potent   and plays lots of Bob Marley too! So that's it now no more drink as today I feel it's evil anyway!!
Going to my mum n dads tomorrow for a lovely family BBQ so that will be nice and can't wait to eat lots of yummy food 😋 might make a pavlova to take with me xx

Hope you all giving a lovely evening xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah I've lived here for 12 years and this is the first time I've ever been to Ripon...got to make time for cake! 😜 xx

Nickynack hope the hangover has gone now! Ooo pavlova sounds lovel 😍 have fun at the BBQ tomorrow xx


Not only did I have lunch out but we are just back from the seaside where we went for fish n chips ...well I had sausage as don't like fish but the others all had fish! Did plan to make spaghetti carbonara as bought the ingredients yesterday but we were all sitting about when mum piped up she wanted f&c at the seaside...so off we went. Am so bloated I look pregnant, so glad I was in leggings


----------



## Beccaboo

Good evening, 

Went for our meal out, We have alot of really nice local pubs round where I live so we walked to one close by, had salmon with some noodles and a salsa, advocado side salad thing, and dessert  a walnut and Maple syrup sponge pudding and ice cream. It was soooo nice. Glad we walked home so I could walk it off a bit, felt full! I've had a nice chilled out day. 

Amoeba, haha with the sugar free choc comment, that explains why I never have any trouble on the toilet front! Glad you've had a lovely day out too. It's been really lovely and sunny in Norfolk so hope it's been the same up north. 

Sarah, Kalm and nickynack, thanks for bday messages. 

Nickynack, glad you had a nice evening out with cocktails, I love  a cocktail and some are just so easy to drink. My DH bought me some gin as I love a gin and tonic so had a couple of those tonight. I don't drink loads anyway but will be my last few drinks before I give up for treatment again. 

I saw one season of good wife agess ago and loved it but didn't realise they made more. Wonder if they do them all on sky, will have to check. 

Babyninja, I think you asked what car I was getting, I got a Ford Fiesta again but it's newer than the one I just sold and updated model. really pleased with it. 

Hope you have all had lovely days. Been still thinking of you westies. 

xx.


----------



## Beccaboo

Ive just editedmy last post a bit for anyone that read it and thought what an earth is she talking about! I just read it back and it hardly made any sense and seemed have inserted a text message I wrote to someone regarding selling my car! It's either silly predictive text on an iPhone or I've had too many gins!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I thought I'd missed something Beccaboo and you were selling one of us your car.


----------



## Snowy white1

So did I. I thought some of you ladies were trying to drive a hard bargain for Beccaboo's Fiesta!!


----------



## Nahla

haha thats funny. 

must admit I am jealous...I live 2.5 hours drive from the seaside and I love the sea...


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies

Beccaboo - your birthday sounded lovely. I'm glad you had a great day  How handy that you have lots of nice pubs in walking distance x

Amoeba - where did you go for you F&Cs? It's nice to live close enough to the coast that you can do that. Your comment about leggings made me smile as I'm the same at the moment - I've not stepped on the scales yet since starting my FET but I know I've put on weight due to lack of exercise. I think I've put on just over a stone since before my first treatment cycle so I'm going to get that off before my FET. So no more GBBO baking for me. I'll be watching it with some carrot sticks! x

NickyNack - that Jamaican place sounds fun. There's a bar/restaurant in Bristol like that which is great fun. I had a glass of wine with lunch yesterday and then somehow managed to drink a whole bottle of Prosecco to myself last night! I haven't drank in absolute ages so have a bit of a headache this morning. Like you, I'm stopping again after the weekend - health kick starts tomorrow (why do people always start diets on a Monday? Ha ha) x

Nahla / Emelda - that's interesting about your views on Hysteroscopy, thank you. I had a laparoscopy in July 2013 so before my first treatment cycle. It was done on the NHS but my first fertility consultant wrote to the gynae consultant performing the surgery and asked if she would perform a hysteroscopy at the same time. Unfortunately, the gynae consultant never received her letter in time (I later found out her PA had received it and hadn't given it to her in time!). Anyway, because of that, it's always been in the back of my mind as something that was suggested I have but I haven't yet had. I had a 3D scan as part of my second opinion appointment with Create and that seemed fine - that consultant didn't think I needed a hysteroscopy but I've read SO many stories of ladies having problems conceiving for years, having one and then conceiving naturally that I think it's worth a go. If it may help our next FET then I'll try it! The hysteroscopy performed by surgeons at Serum seems very thorough and they perform 'implantation cuts' at the same time (bit like endometrial scratch but deeper) so I wouldn't bother having the scratch as well x

Thanks again for everyone's well wishes and sweet messages 😘  We had a really lovely day yesterday and it was great to have fun and have no talk of IVF at all. Well, there was one comment made by DH as I picked up our dog to give him a kiss (I know!) and said something like 'oh I love you, if I can't have a baby then you're a good next best thing' and DH said of course you'll have a baby! I was meaning now, rather than forever, as I'm absolutely convinced we will have our own child but it was s nice moment for me realising that DH isn't ready to stop trying either. DH was up and out early to play golf and I've decided to do a spot of gardening. I enjoy gardening but don't really know what I'm doing so we'll see how I get on! 

How's everyone doing this morning? Anything nice planned for today? NickyNack - enjoy your BBQ x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies sounds like a fab day was had by you and DH ☺ X I make comments liked that when my dog snuggles in my arms...he really is a strange dog   We went to a place called Seaton Carew for our f&c.  I also had a hysteroscopy before round 3...and technically got pregnant (cp) xx

No plans for today for me...but that usually means we end up going out...although might get my mum to do some baking and have a lazy day   x

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies....sorry not been on for few days its been really busy....

westies glad u had a lovely day out an u have a plan. U deserve happiness an as ur dh says u will have a baby!

ameoba i love ur lazy days....u always end up on an adventure hehe I too make those comments to my pets!!

sarah fx that af arrives in time for transfer wc 21st u must b sooo frustrated!!

beccaboo hope u had a lovely birthday sounds like u did! good news on the car too. that post did make me chuckle i fort a cc was buyin ur car haha

nickynack that bar sounds interesting....we hav nothing to.exciting in cleethorpes....i love cocktail bars...enjoy the bbq its lovely weather here 2day x

nahla....i live literally close to sea an honestly it does get a bit boring haha suppose i take it for granted. hav u had ur test results yet - sorry if i hav missed that post

snowy did u hav a nice time at ur parents? an a good curry to?

emelda when is ur nxt scan hun x

muchmuch sorry about ur nanna sending  

amy hope u are fully recovered hun x

hey smiley wildflower an any1else i have missed....
there was soo much to catch up on!

AFM friday evenin an sat we decided to re paint some walls downstairs as i am rather clumsy bashin the walls with hoover an pup has also left mucky marks on them!! i did dining room dh did front room....he couldn't understand why his paint wasnt dryin whereas mone had.....turns out i bought the wrong colour....oops...dh had a right tantrum....turned out a bigger job than we expected!!!

today we are havin a more chillin day an going for a mr an mrs afternoon tea..yummy 

have a lovely sunday ladies xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey CC's,
Hope everyone is haveing a good weekend....
Nickynack - your cocktails sound delicious, shame about the hangover though!
Beecaboo - I actually dribbled a bit reading what you had for dinner, yum yum YUM!
WEsties, sounds like you had a good day, take care with the gardening, I got a bit over ambitious yesterday using ower tools to cut down a tree and hedge along the side of our drive - This morning I can hardly move!  (shows what 20 odd weeks of virtually no exercise can do! )

Off to mums for a roast today, yippee! 
Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies I'm pleased that you had a nice day out yesterday, I hope the headache goes soon   good luck with the gardening x  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice day & manage to persuade your mum to do some baking x  

Beccaboo sounds like you had a lovely birthday, I was very tempted to go to the gym this morning as I haven't been for a whole week   (my friend promised to look after my stepper!  ) but I think I need to wait until after the check up with the nurse tomorrow morning to see how my wound is healing so will have to make do with dog walking x  

Nickynack I hope you are feeling better today and enjoy the bbq, the cocktails sounded good but surprising how potent some are! x  

Snowy I hope you had a nice time with your dad x  

Lillie sorry to hear the painting turned in to a bigger job than expected, hope you enjoy your afternoon tea x  

Babycakes enjoy your roast x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x  

Met my brother in law yesterday afternoon part way between here & portsmouth to take my nieces home   managed to fit in a trip in to town first to get some goodies   & I am currently sporting some beautiful neon pink nail varnish which they did for me   it seems very quiet here now after the constant chatter & general chaos of having them around for 10 days but hopefully it won't be too long before I see them again


----------



## Nahla

lillie, unfortunately no results still...when I thought about it friday it was too late to call...so will call on monday. 

westies, I think its just the mechanical manipulation of stretching the uterus that does the trick. they did not find anything in my case but still...afterwards I got pregnant. I had a mini hysteroscopy, without anesthesia, I was awake and could see everything. a strange feeling, hurt a bitbut not too much and I would recommend it as it is much less invasive than an operation. but only few centers perform this. I went th Heidelberg. they definitely did no scratch, but still....something was different in my following cycle. I had changed other things ( different clinic, added Aspirine and L Thyroxine, Gonal F for 5 days then Menopur instead of just Menopur....who knows. My doc in Israel is convinced that the lab plays an important role, as they are sooo experienced in Israel, maybe they chose the better sperm, maybe the medium where they put the embies is better....I just dont know. Amybe it was just my mind that was convinced that this time it was going to happen with all the changes and after 5 failed cycles.....I wish You all the luck in the world....Ah, and in this last cycle this year I have added acupuncture as well...just onesession right before they put the embies back.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla hope you get those results on Monday! My hysteroscopy was done like yours with no anaesthetic, so I've seen inside my uterus! I had a biopsy done at the same time, which is similar to the scratch just a little deeper. 

Have convinced mum to do some baking...think she said scones, fork biscuits and a lemon meringue pie 😍. We did go out though for food shopping but now home in comfy clothes going to do some more reading on attachment theory. Also waiting on AF...currently 1 day late...so certainly not in a regular cycle yet!


----------



## Smileycat

Amoeba - your posts make me salivate   Enjoy your cakes today

Amy - hope the check up goes well tomorrow so that you can get back on the stepper. Sounds like you've had a lovely time with your nieces  

Lillie - hi there! enjoy your relaxing day and afternoon tea

Beccaboo- pleased you had a lovely birthday  

Westies - hope you're ok. I really admire your positivity and forward looking approach . Take care of yourself hun. We're all here for you.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a lovely day.  

AFM I will be having a relaxing day, eating healthily (no cake as trying to be good!) and listening to my fertility hypnotherapy CD in preparation for ET next Wednesday.  My DH will be attending this ET for the first time (he missed the last two due to work commitments) and so I hope his presence brings us some luck.

x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley et has come round quick, and great that DH can go with you xx


No fork biscuits made but gingerbread men have been! So far sampled the scones ( the gingerbread men are only just out oven so too hot)...and they the best my mum has made   x


----------



## lillieb87

Sniley glad dh can make this one xx

ameoba....what time shall we all come round x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, hope you having lovely Sunday's. 

Lovely to hear from you Westies and nice you had a non IVF day yesterday. 

Lilly, shame the decorating is a bigger job than you wanted. Be nice when it's done, that's what's kept telling myself when we were doing ours! Mr and Mrs afternoon tea sounds lovely, enjoy. 

Babyninja, you need to take it easy today then for sure and a roast dinner sounds fab.

Amy, I bet it is so quiet now your nieces have gone. Yes dog walking sounds good until you get the go ahead to use that stepper again! 

Nahla, lovely to hear you are doing well and hopefully you get those results tomorrow. 

Amoeba, sounds like you having a great relaxing day, yum I absolutely love lemon meringue pie. 

I've had such a lovely morning, got up early and drove to sheringham, North Norfolk coast for 8, did a 7.5 coastal run which was so tough and my longest run since before first treatment. DH and me then had breakfast in a nice cafe overlooking the sea in the sun. Was so nice. Now I'm off to yoga for a good stretch out. 

Hopefully no random car selling texts on this post! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie your welcome anytime! Have now sampled the gingerbread men...they look a bit deformed but taste fab 😀😀 x

Beccaboo well done on the early rise and Coast run. Enjoy yoga xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi Clems,

Westies - glad you had a good day and enjoyed some yummy prosecco. I know what you mean about pets. It sounds a bit lame but my cat has been a great little furbaby and helped when I thought we might not be able to have kids.
I tell the cat that he's having a little sister. What a crazy cat lady I am!

Beccaboo - Well done on the run. That sounds hardcore but always nice to have a scenic run and a treat afterwards.

Nickynack - hope you enjoy the bbq and you've recovered from the hangover. I love cocktails but they give evil hangovers.

Amy - hope you're reunited with your stepper soon. It must be lost without you.

Nahla - fx you get those results tomorrow. Given your scan I'm sure they will be fine.

Amoeba - I think I'd like to borrow your mum! Her baking sounds yum although I have no idea what a fork biscuit is.

Lillie - glad you made some headway in the DIY. I always get to a point with DIY where I just think I've made it look worse but then it usually comes together in the end.

Smiley - enjoy your mental prep for the FET. Glad your DH is going too. ET is not the most pleasant experience so it's nice when there's someone there to look after you.

Have had a lovely weekend. Was nice to see my dad and keep him company while mum is away with her mates. He cooked us a nice lunch on Sat and then we went for a curry. DH had such a hot one. He was bright red and sweating by the end of it while trying to pretend it was all fine! 

Today we went for the driving experience and it was good as I was allowed to go as a passenger. DH was driving the new MX5 which isn't out yet which was exciting. We were almost tempted to buy one but I cannot think of a less practical car!

Spent the rest of the day in the Cotswolds. It's so beautiful and the weather's so lovely you can't help but feel happy!


----------



## KALM

Hi Clems, 

Mmm Prosecco Westies! I never drank that much of it previously but weirdly it's the one type of alcohol I want most whilst pregnant! Glad you had a lovely day out.

Amoeba, were they savoury scones or fruit ones to have with jam and cream? I'm also intrigued what a fork biscuit is!

Lillie, hope you had a lovely afternoon tea! Made me laugh you just randomly embarked on DIY for the day. All our DIY projects take weeks.. But that's because nothing is straightforward in my house, even to paint a room takes loads of prep work to sugar soap the walls or strip wallpaper, fill in all the holes from the last owners etc..sand bits down etc..  The Prep always takes the longest and then the painting at the end is really quick! But then we knew it was going to be like this when we got the house, everything needed doing (hence why we got a good price!) and we've been slowly working through, not there yet though, will take a few more years especially now with little one arriving! 

Snowy, glad you had a good day in the Cotswolds and DH had a fun driving experience.

Beccaboo, your run sounds hard work but fab, I bet you really enjoyed the hard earnt breakfast anyway. Really nice you can run with your DH. My DP used to run when younger, but can't now because of his MS.

Smileycat, I'm so pleased your DH will be with you for ET this time, he must have been sad to miss that special moment the last two times. Fingers crossed his presence will add extra positive vibes for this to be your time!

Amy, I bet your neices went home full of what a fab time they had with their aunty 

Babycakes, I hope you muscles have eased up through the day.

Nickynack, the cocktails sounded fun, although not the sore head! Hope you had a good bbq today and the pavlova was yummy.

AFM, today we met 3 of my uni friends, plus their husbands and kids, for a picnic in the grounds of Cliveden (national trust place). It was really nice and I got to tell them my news  they were very happy for us (they don't know about the infertility stuff though) and think I'll end up inheriting a cot, Moses basket, and stair guards from them


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ladies fork biscuits are a pretty plain biscuit but a fork is used to flatten the round before it goes in the oven, so leaves an impression....mum follows Mary Berry's recipe for them. The scones were fruit scones but we just had them with butter and jam as had no clotted cream in house! 

Snowy glad you got to participate with dh's driving experience and had a nice time in Cotswolds xx

Kalm I bet you're friends were all so happy for you xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy I used to work in a car dealership & arrange track days & factory visits for customers, we had a Mazda & jaguar showroom next door to each other & the mx5 was very popular, I got to drive some of the Jaguars at one of the events we organised which was fun x  

Amoeba I really wanted you to say fork biscuits were biscuits in the shape of a fork x  

Kalm how exciting that you have been able to share your good news with friends & that you'll inherit some baby things x 

Beccaboo well done with the morning run, sheringham & North norfolk is lovely x  

Smileycat great that dh will be with you for et, well done for being healthy x  

Nahla I hope the results tomorrow give you good news x  

Westies hope you are doing ok, I knew you'd have a plan x    

Lillie I hope the afternoon tea was good, whenever there is wet paint around my youngest Labrador always manages to end up with paint on her x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Just made a fruit cake, hoping it will be ok & it has cherries & sultanas in so that must count as two of my five a day


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm I've just been on ** and my sister was at Cliveden today too! 😀

Amy sorry to disappoint with the fork biscuits but they do have the impression of the fork in them 😃 x. The fruit cake sounds great...and Defo 2 of your 5 a day xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - just thinking about fruit cake has made me desperately want to eat some. 
May have to go hunting for some tomorrow! My MIL makes the best fruit cake but since she lives in Wales I guess I'll have to find another supplier!


----------



## Amy76

Anyone else watch nature nuts with Julian Clary? I thought it was hilarious!  

Snowy I could post you some cake but I don't think it will be able to compete with your mil!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm jealous of all this cake. All I seem to want to do is eat at the moment!

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. I'm off tomorrow and we're planning a day out with a picnic; A loves animals so we're going on his first trip to a farm.  Still no cycle date for me since AF is 11 days late now... ahhh.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah have a good day at the farm tomorrow. Hopefully AF will show soon and then you'll get dates booked in xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone 

Westies - I feel ur pain with the prossecco hangover, it goes down far too easy and before you know it you've had a good few glasses and again gives me a bad head the next day!   Ur day with DH sounded lovely and YES you are going to have a baby one of those special frosties - keep the faith Hun   

Lillie - sorry ur painting turned into bit of a saga lol but hope you enjoyed ur afternoon tea with ur other half - what was the cake selection?! Xx

Ameoba - ur Mum's bake off sounds fab - did she do her lemon meringue too? Glad u had a nice comfy clothes lounge day xx

Beccaboo - I love Sheringham, I used to live in Norwich and an early morning run in this lovely weather along that coast sounds idlyic - esp the breakfast with DH in a cafe overlooking the sea - perfecto   Hope u enjoyed ur yoga you healthy thing xx

Kalm - I bet it was so lovely to meet up with ur friends and share your fab news - exciting happy times for you Hun after a tough journey    hope ur feeling a bit better these last few days too xx


Amy - ur fruit cake sounds yum - can't beat a good fruit cake. Hope ur feeling ok after ur op xx


Sarah - hope ur little one enjoys the farm - I love animals and can't wait to hopefully take my little one one day to farms/wildlife parks etc. Me and DP took my neice and nephew to Yorkshire Wildlife park last year which was fab and me and DP were more excited than they were    Hope that naughty AF makes an appearance soon x


Snowy - sounds like you have had a lovely few days with ur Dad and the driving experience sounds fab and something different xx


Smiley - not long now my lovely and how special that ur DH can be there with you this time - hope this time is the one for you and we'll done with the healthyness xx


Nahla - good look with the results fx for you    xx


Babycakes - hope u have took it a bit easy today after ur tree trimming etc   and u relaxed and enjoyed ur Mum's roast xx


Wildflower, Baby Ninja, Emelda, LJH - hope ur ok?, Muchmore - hope ur all doing ok too and anyone I have missed xxx


AFM - hangover from hell has finally buggered off thank the Lord!! I had a bit of a head this morning still so after I had made my pavlova (which was loaded with strawberries, blueberries and raspberries crushed into the cream - went down a treat esp with my niece Isabelle!) we went for a lovely walk near the Humber bridge and got an ice cream. BBQ was yum and there was a good selection of 'meat' ha ha - and also some tiger prawns and haloomi - mmmmm!! Feel like I now don't need to eat for week!! My AF arrived I forgot to say Thurs bang on 28 days which is a total first and I start Norethisterone on day 21 early Sept but the nurse at my clinic said they are v busy at the min so may be waiting a while    so not expecting to start stims before mid Sept. Give me chance to get some healthy food in mine and DP's system I guess.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs  
How I manage to resist the urge to go and have a midnight feast after reading all your posts is a mystery to me!!! Fruit cake, ginger bread men, scones, fork biscuits, pavlova, breakfast by the sea, mum's roast ... It's enough to drive a woman to the fridge  
Actually we have friends staying and DH got the urge to do a roast, so that was yummy. I have the final bridesmaid fitting on Friday so trying to be a bit good. 
Beccaboo I forgot to say happy birthday. I'm glad you have had such a good weekend. 
Amy I'm not surprised it seems quiet without the nieces. I hope your week gets you back into the stepper routine and that the checkup goes well. 
Snowy the driving sounds fab. But an MX5 isn't going to be great for a pram is it  glad you had a lovely time though. 
Westies good on you for looking ahead. This IVF lark is all about the long game I reckon, and you are getting ever nearer to that amazing day you become a mum. 
Nickynack hoorah for AF on time. And a few of us will be keeping you company in September. 
Lillieb I am impressed by your DIY dedication! My DH has been putting a roof on his new shed this weekend. I steered clear of it all as I have the ability to bring great chaos! 
Amoeba your mum needs to get her own mail order service I reckon ... We CCs could be her first customers. 
KALM, telling your friends must've been wonderful! Good haul of freebies too  
Nahla I hope you finally do get those results tomorrow. 
I'm totally sure I've forgotten people but can't remember anymore news  so I'll say goodnight. It's the second bridal shower tomorrow evening ... Just a meal at pizza express ... And cocktails ... Did I ever mention this wedding is taking over my life!!!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello.

It's lovely and sunny where I am today and also I'm off work this week, yippee. So I'm happy today. 
Been for my morning run with my dad today and today's run was through some woods, we decided to mix it up a bit from the road running today and it was lovely. Meeting my friend later and her little boy so looking forward to that. 

Much more, did you have any midnight feast in the end?! Haha. Hope the bridal shower goes well tonight. When is the wedding? 

Nickynack, glad the hangover disappeared and you had a nice day yesterday too. I forgot you used to live in Norwich, think you said before. I do love the coast round Norfolk, got some lovely beaches. We planning on going to wells beach this week. Il still be on my DR in sept so should've a few of us cycling then to keep each other company. 

Sarah, enjoy the farm today with lo. Hope AF comes soon, is really being an annoying wait this month.grrrr! 

Amy, no didn't see nature nuts but maybe if it's funny I try and find it on catch up! 

Snowy, the driving experience sounded fun and great you got to experience it too. 

Hope the rest of you had lovely weekends. Gotta run, dentist in a bit before I get on with my day of no work! 

Xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

muchmuch it def sounds like that wedding is takin over! when is the big day again?

sarah fx af hurrys up...enjoy the farm 2day...i lovr farms x

nickynack the cakes selection was scone mini trifle macaroon lemon tart an an elderflower an piasticho meringue thing for women an brandy snap cigar filled with guiness cream banna bread with whisky sauce macaroon sticky toffee eclair an scone for men. was yummy xx

amy i bet ur missin ur nieces already good luck at check up so u can b reunited with stepper x

nahla good luck for results 2day xx

how r u 2day westies xx

ameoba are there any cakes left? what r ur plans 2day xx

afm just walkin 2 work  (i do everyday) altho i havent been 100% on a diet i hav been watchin what i eat but just dont seem to lose any....i hav resorted to slim fast!! i know its not ideal however i just need to shift a bit quick b4 my nxt clinic apt where i will b weighed!! 

hope every1 has a lovely monday xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - how lovely that you're able to walk to work every day. I'd love to live close enough to work to be able to do ghat. Must be so nice. I totally understand your need to use Slim Fast and personally think sometimes it helps to kick start weight loss. Having stepped on the scales yesterday and got a very nasty shock, I'm going to do Cambridge for a couple of weeks which is a similar thing to slim fast. I need to lose the excess weight I've put on through the three cycles in less than a year to get me back to my pre-IVF normal weight. I'm worried that it may not have helped my last cycle but not much I can do about that now other than to get fighting fit again ready for the next go. Good luck with your mission. When's your appointment? x

Beccaboo - a run before 8am, you put me to shame, well done! I hope the dentist is just a straightforward check-up and goes OK x

MuchMore - yes, hopefully each cycle is getting me bearer and next time will be 'the one'. I think we may have to start thinking about stopping if we run out of frosties trying but I don't want to think about that now. The next one WILL work! Enjoy Pizza Express tonight. Yum! They changed the ingredients of my fav pizza in there and it's just not the same any more. Very annoying when restaurants do that. I also hate it when make-up companies discontinue my fav products. How dare they!? He he x

NickyNack - yes, way too easily. I've still got the headache now!!! It was actually really bad in the night and DH had to get me paracetamol and water because I couldn't sleep. Good thing is I don't want to drink again (which will help the weight loss campaign). It does seem odd to get a hangover headache for that long though so I wonder if it's also the AF / heavy bleeding and coming off meds app mixed in? Who knows but I hope it clears off soon. Great that your AF arrived so you can cycle again soon x

Sarah - enjoy the farm today. How lovely x

Amy - I didn't see the Julian Clary programme either. What channel was it on? Hope you have a good day. When is your post op follow-up? x

KALM - your day yesterday sounded lovely and fab that you are inheriting some bits and pieces for the baby 😊 x

Snowywhite - I'm glad it's not just me who is a bit bonkers when it comes to talking to pets! Where abouts in the Cotswolds did you go? One of my fav places in the world (my mum's from there so have lots of family there and I lived in Cheltenham for three years while working in my first job out of uni) x

Smileycat - thank you honey  I hope you had a lovely relaxing and healthy weekend as you planned. Not long until ET. Exciting! I have everything crossed for you x

Babycakes - I also was a bit over ambitious with the gardening and ended up 'trimming' (actually sawing down) a huge out of control bush that was blocking light from our living room in to the garden. It was so high that it must have been blocking lots of light from our next door neighbours conservatory so I hope they're pleased now. It looks fairly neat so I'm pleased with my efforts (four green waste sacks full!) but I do ache a but today. Good work out though! Hope you enjoyed your roast dinner x

Amoeba - I was very jealous of the warm scones. Yum! I'd also never heard of fork biscuits. I may make some once I've got to my target weight as a reward! Have you got any adventures planned for today? x

Nahla - thanks for the info about the hysteroscopy. I'm definitely keen to have it done just not sure where/how yet. It's one of my questions for my appointment with CRGW on Thursday so we'll see what they say x

Hi to everyone else. Happy Monday and I hope this week is a happy and productive one for all the CCs (and an especially special one for Smileycat as its her ET week!) x

AFM - mission to lose weight starts today. I also have a secondary mission to get rid of this awful headache so lots of water and peacefulness for me today. I have some jobs I need to do around the house and some more job applications to put in for jobs I've seen online over the weekend. I also need to chase up my consultant's PA to book in our follow-up as she didn't call me back on Friday afternoon. Think that's about it from me. I'll check in again later to see how you all are x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Morning ccs 

Lillie there are cakes left, just had a toasted scone for breakfast   xx

Muchmore it does sound like wedding is taking over, but atleast it's keeping you busy xx

Nahla fx for the results today xx

Nickynack glad AF arrived and you've got the plan started xx

Hope everyone has a good day xxx

AFM again no plans for me...my mum has diabetic clinic at lunchtime so I am sure we will incorporate lunch into that..either before or after the clinic appointment. X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah I hope you have a nice day at the farm visiting the animals & that A enjoys himself too! x  

Nickynack the pavlova sounds good & I think adding fruit cancels out the cream x  

Muchmore I hope the bridal shower goes well & there are no incidents, I love pizza express dough balls x  

Beccaboo well done with the early morning run, great that you have a week off work x  

Lillie I hope the slim fast works in time for your appointment x  

Nahla I hope your results give you good news x  

Westies the Julian Clary programme was on itv at 7pm last night, it was a nature programme but he managed to make it quite funny with all his little comments, made me laugh anyway. I hope the headache goes & you sort out your follow up appointment x  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice day & that your mums appointment goes well x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Nurses post op appointment went well & she was really impressed with how the scar is healing, originally the surgeon said he would do the scar around the nipple so it didn't show when I wore low cut dresses (he has seriously misjudged how low cut any of my clothing might be!  ) but there seems to be 5cm horizontal scar to one side instead so he must have changed his mind, it looks ok & I'm sure with a bit of bio oil it will fade so I will be heading back to the gym tonight to cancel out the slice of fruit cake I just ate


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy great news that post op appt went well and you can get back to the gym xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news about the follow-up Amy  I'm a big fan of bio oil - it's worked wonders on the burns I had on my arm following the dreaded soup incident! Enjoy your time with your stepper  x


----------



## Beccaboo

Good afternoon all, 

Lillie, the cakes selection at your afternoon tea sound superb. Well done on walking to work, my work is about 20min walk and I love the walk into work. If the slim fast gets you started on some weight loss that you want then that's  all good. 

Hello Westies, I was out at 6 for the run! I'm such a early riser even when I have a week off. I just can't lay in and like making most of the day! Dentist was fine, just a check up. Sounds like you have good constructive plans for this week. Hope our cake talk on this board doesn't tempt you too much on the weight loss mission! Hope you get your job application done this week too.

Hi amoeba, did you manage to fit any lunchtime nice eats in today? 

Amy, hello. Glad the post op appointment went well. I too like bio oil, I have a scar on my arm which bio oil has helped no end I think. Hope you enjoy your gym session tonight. I plan on going to a half an hour hiit class at 5 which I can't usually make because of work. Il prob come out there dripping with sweat. 

Had a lovely afternoon meeting my friend and her little boy. Haven't seen her in ages and had a really nice time walking round one of the lakes near mine in the sunshine, treated myself to a scone as been good with the exercise lately and my food. Il burn it off hopefully with hiit training later. 

Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

I did manage lunchtime treats..was being quite good having a jacket potato but then had a slice of strawberry delice sponge cake Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi Ladies, glad you've all had good days.

Beccaboo - sounds like you made the most of your day off. Will you go anywhere or have a stay-cation?

Westies - we drove around Stow, chipping Norton etc and went for lunch in Burford. The driving experience started at Daylesford farm and we had free breakfast there which was yummy! I love the Costwolds too. Because I grew up in the Midlands we went there a lot for days out.

Amy - glad it went well with the nurse and your scar is healing. Nice of the Doctor to think about your cleavage!

Amoeba - yum to the strawberry cake.

I couldnt get hold of any fruit cake so had some banana loaf instead. I guess that's one of my five a day! Had vegetable soup for lunch so I've been a good girl.

Only one more day at work for me and then we're off to Dorset for a mini holiday. Can't wait!


----------



## Nahla

Just wanted to let you know that my harmony results wont be there before wednesday! after calling at the clinic they told my it was not possible to do the test again. I then phoned the company directly and they explained me their computer had a shutdown and the result will be there tomorrow night. obviously with twins its much more likely to fail because the total amount of DNA is the same as in singletons and so there is half of the amount of each baby. but I was told last time the test had almost worked and as the blood was now taken in a later week it is very likely to work now... we will see. at least I know nothing is wrong it is just a texhnical problem

xx


----------



## Babyninja

Westies – I’m glad your back fighting with a great plan. Nothing like a lovely botte of bubbles to sort things out a bit xx good luck with the weight loss!

Happy belated birthday Beccaboo !! I hope you heeded Ameoba’s laxative advice and it wasn’t too late!

Ameoba – your mum is magic – if we ever all meet up I hope she might supply some lemon meringue it’s my favourite!
Sarah – hee hee liked your windy story.
Kalm – your friends sound like a fab bunch xx glad they are giving you some extras for mini-kalm
Nickynack – u drunken hussy! Hope your hangover is gone now and you’re in a fit state to drive your lovely ford fiesta ….  Pavlova –yum- it’s my favourite….too!

Muchmore – the wedding sounds amazing!!!!My sister set a date today …so I have a hen do to organise!
Smileycat – not long now! Keep with the healthy food xx well done DH!
Lillie - I grew up in a village next to the coast, called west wittering and loved every minute – just my luck to live so far from the sea now – no one knows what to do here – I escape to my mum’s as much as I can – you’d miss it if you lived in the middle of the UK! ! I miss the sea, the air and that wonderful feeling of stressing blowing away! My HH still thinks I’m nuts that I love walking by the sea when there’s a storm a-coming!
Snowy – how fast did you go in your flashy car??
Babycakes –hope you’re feeling better after the gardening issues x
Amy - sounds like a magic time with your nieces. Glad you’re healing and looking great!
Nahla – Wednesday ?? That’s a nightmare!

AFM – I went off the map this weekend, as nanny was taken in to hospital on Friday and so after seeing the midwife, I drove down to see her. She looked so fragile; her face was bruised from several days of being sick every 5-10 minutes and her lips were chapped. My aunt and mum have been with her every night and both were knackered. The same Dr had come out twice insisting it was just a bug, and then on Friday a different one came and sent her straight off to hospital. She went through 6litres of rehydration, scans and anti-sickness drugs and was only allowed home today once she had done a number 2. Her spirits were lifted during the weekend talking about the midwife and my sister’s wedding. I was worried about her all weekend and really wished we lived closer. I miss living by my mum and sister too. They are such great people. Ho hum… we work here! DOH! One of things I really noticed at the hospital was the standard of cleanliness, from the hall to each nurse, worker and all the stations and cubicles. By comparison with Stoke Mandeville it was amazing. The A&E alone was beautiful! Not just chairs in a corridor! There were flowers on the window sills in the halls and gardens with statues everywhere you went. I may head there when I’m due and jump about a bit!
My sister was right about the midwife – I got asked lots of questions and I said no a lot. She’s super nice though so that’s good. 
Anyways, off to bed now xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi snowy, not going away anywhere this week, we wanted too but then with starting FET soon we just having days out. We do need a holiday though so our plan is to have the FET, we will know if it's worked end of October. If it's worked we will book a week away in this country if it hasn't we are booking a last minute holiday abroad in the sun somewhere and take some time out. Dorset sounds lovely, enjoy. Will you be able to get online still for chatter on here? 

Nahla, shame u have to wait until Wednesday now.  

Babyninja, thanks for the bday message and haven't opened up the chocolate yet, but will definitely bear in Mind the laxative effect before I scoff the lot in one sitting! 
Sorry to hear about your nanny being ill again and must be so sad to see her looking so fragile. Your poor nanny.  
So glad to hear that the standards of the hospital she is in is a good one, that must be reassuring for you and your mum and sister. 

Amy, did you do the gym? I did that hiit class and omg I have never done a 30 min workout that hard ever! My half marathon runs were easier. It was that high impact burst of fitness then rest for 15 seconds, go again but we had weights in the mix and I think I went too heavy. If I can move my arms tomorrow il be amazed! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Baby ninja sorry to hear about your Nanna, I hope she is better soon & lovely that she has your sisters wedding & baby baby ninja to look forwards to x  

Beccaboo I made it to the gym & spent an hour with my stepper, it all seems a bit sad as the gym closes in two weeks, I was chatting to a friend who was doing a good job of persuading me to go to fitness first as they have a pool, sauna, steam & jacuzzi   well done with the hiit class, I hope you haven't got any plans that require moving tomorrow x  

Snowy I hope you have a nice break in Dorset x  

Amoeba the cake sounds good x 

Westies I hope you've had a productive day x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Forgot to say I have scratch booked for 4th September & dr starts 7th September, then I should start stims w/c 21st September with ec w/c 5th October if I get that far! All seems a bit real now I have dates, especially as I always said I would only do 3 fresh cycles, keeping a bit more open minded about that now though   
Does anyone else have similar dates? It would be nice to have some familiar cycle buddies who are ready for some more orangeness


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, glad you got some stepper time. I think fitness first gyms are pretty good aren't they. Do they have steppers that's the vital question?! 
I was wondering if you had dates, that's brilliant you do. So you will be DR about a week after me, I won't be stimms or EC but my ET with frostie is 6 oct (like you, if I get there!) so we should be overlapping maybe on 2ww. Exciting stuff and can't wait for some orange love! Xx


----------



## Nahla

Babyninja, sorry to hear about your nan. sounds like she is already much better though... 

Amy, great you got the dates for your next cycle! fx all goes well... and many orange vibes... 

afm: off to bed...


----------



## Snowy white1

Babyninja - sorry to hear about your nanny but good that she is being looked after.
I've always lived in the middle of the country so the sea is a real treat for me.
Not sure how fast we went in the car but I did get scared a couple of times and ask DH to slow down!

I'm sure I'll still be able to get online to chat while I'm away. If the weather's bad I'm not sure what we'll do all day.

Nahla - how annoying about the Harmony results. Hopefully everything will be fine on Wednesday.

Amy - well done on the gym. I went to Pilates but it is mostly sitting on the floor chatting! Hopefully it's doing some good though.


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I'm hoping to visit fitness first this week to see what it is like, it is just a shame that some of my friends are staying with the old gym when it reopens & other are going to different gyms so we won't all be together. Fab news that we will be cycle buddies again x    

Snowy I love the sea too, bedfordshire seems miles away from the beach x  

Nahla I hope the results are good when you finally get them x


----------



## wildflower

Hello!


Babyninja - your poor Nanny, I hope she is better now.
Beccaboo - I hope your holiday gets planned soon, its pretty annoying having to plan things around tx but it will be worth it! Hiit training sounds intense!
Nahla - i hope you get those results, sounds complicated!
Snowy - have a beautiful relaxing time in Dorset x
Amy - well done on your super healing powers 
Amoeba - do you have any plans for the last bit of summer? Am i right in thinking you start a new job in september? xx
Westies - I hope that headache has ebbed away
Lillie - were you catching up on the ccs while walking to work? If so that is impressive phone skillz
MuchMore - when is the actual wedding?!
KALM - so lovely to start sharing your good news. And get some free stuff in to the bargain 
Sarah - i hope your picnic was good. AF is crazy late!!
NickyNack - nothing like a good old hangover to make you want to avoid the booze for a while! 
Babycakes - I hope that you have recovered from your garden stiffness (nothing like a hot bat h to fix that I reckon)
Smilycat - two days to ET, exciting times. Relaxation cd sounds like a perfect prep.


Hi to Emelda, LJH, Goldie, beccaboo and anyone else who might be reading   


afm - I took a tricky decision to resign from my job today. It was a new job that wasn't working out well and I've decided I want to take a bit of a career break for a few reasons, one of which is to spend more time being healthy and relaxed for tx. I'm also going to try and work out what my ideal job would be. 


xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower that is such a courageous step to take xxx. I do start new job in September, a week later than most of the schools beside me 😆! Before starting I have a trip to london during that first week of September. X

Nahla i guess another few days waiting won't be so bad as long as you get results this time xx

Babyninja your poor nanny, sending hugs    xx

Beccaboo I hope you get a holiday booked soon xx

Snowy have a fab time in Dorset xx

Amy great to have dates all booked in, and looks like you and Beccaboo will share the 2ww xx

Hope very one has had a fab day xxx

Other than lunch out I treated the family to dinner at Frankie & Bennys 😀😀. Tomorrows plan is to take my dad to one of the hospitals in Newcastle for his pre-op assessment...he's back there on 28th for a small op! The assessment takes approx half day and its at 1- so pretty much all day will be spent at the hospital....it does have a Costa though so will still get lovely coffee   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs!

wildflower - Hope you feel a bit more relaxed after handing your notice in. It's never an easy decision but if it's the best one, it's the right one.

Amy - Glad your follow up went well and you've been able to get back to your stepper  and that you have some dates! I'm hoping to have ET wc 21st Sept so I'll be a little ahead of you but with my cycle, who knows?!

Babyninja - Hope your nanny is better soon. 

Nahla - What a pain about your test results, glad it was just a technical hitch though.

Snowy white - Enjoy your little holiday!

Hi Beccaboo, Amoeba, Westies, emelda, MuchMore, Kalm, NickyNack and anyone else reading. 

We had a lovely day out at the farm today, took a picnic and the weather was sunny. Had an ice cream but behaved for the rest of the day! Still no AF but plenty of signs, I'm hoping my tummy isn't fibbing this time. 13 days late and counting.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hey ladies  
Wildflower good on you! I really do reckon it's worth making brave choices for IVF. I think that's the only way you know you've given it your best shot. 
Amy hoorah for the good healing and the return to your stepper for its final days  Sad that your gym buddy group will be separating though. 
Oh and good that you got your dates too! I will have et around the week of 21 sept, like Sarah, so will be a bit ahead of you and beccaboo. 
Westies I hope the first day of the new regime has been good. 
AFM the bridal shower was fine. I didn't have dough balls though Amy  I went for tomato and mozzarella salad instead for starters. The wedding is on 12 September. I'll be mid cycle and the bride knows nothing about it so it'll be an interesting time fitting scans around all the Vridezilla demands  I have a 2 hour journey each way to the clinic so it's hard to sneak visits in. But actually she's a friend who gets a bit dependent on me and I find that a bit stressful, so it'll be lovely to be able to do EC and et without her being around cos she'll be on honeymoon. Then when she gets back me and DH go off for a week in the south of France, which will be during the 2ww, so that'll be relaxing too.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning all, 

Snowy, well done on Pilates, I think Any sort of movement that you feel able to do whilst pregant must be good.  enjoy Dorset. 

Hi wildflower, the holiday will be a last minute booking come October if the FET fails, a bit of a book, pack and go! Think we will need it before starting another fresh. Well done on resigning from job, I always think that's such a brave decision and good on you for making it. Time out for a stress free treatment has to be good as well as deciding on what job you want todo. 

Amoeba, hope your dads pre op assessment goes well today and enjoy the Costa, I'm sure there will be a yummy lunch fitted in there too?! 

Sarah, glad you had a lovely day yesterday at the farm.  hopefully those signs are AF this time and it makes an appearance. That will be celebration time I think when it comes! 

Much more, it's seems actual EC and ET will be time perfectly if your friend will be honeymooning. Least that leaves you to concentrate on that and you if your friend can be pretty dependant. I'm so pleased we will all be cycling together, thereabouts too!  

Smiley, 1 day to ET, I still can't believe how quick you can get started again. I guess that's the good thing about non medicated compared to medicated. I'm ticking the days off to my first injection, less than 2 weeks now.  

Hi Kalm, Nahla, Goldielocks, emelda, Westies, babyninja, baby cakes, nickynack, Lillie and everyone else. 

Today was supposed to be a lovely day doing a long walk at wells beach however the rain has proper set in here, the forecast says it's going to be all day, completely different to sunny day yesterday.  me and DH said we would maybe have a film sofa day. Currently got my cup of coffee in bed, joys of a week off.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Beccaboo. Lunch will be at the hospital so either Costa, a baguette place or the actual restaurant...but will prob be one of the first 2 as these are beside outpatients where he has the assessment done. Enjoy your cuppa in bed, and hope the rain isn't too bad xx

Muchmore looks like you'll be able to focus better on ec and et if friend is honeymooning and therefore not making demands on your time xx

AFM other than trip to hospital.....AF is 3 days late the only time I've had a cycle this long was my first AF after my miscarriage.  DH and I sat and spoke the other day and we're going to give it a go at trying naturally for a while, but until AF comes I can't work out ovulation dates etc, and as we haven't done it since before ec (haven't been ready to due to dealing with everything in my mind!) I know I can't be pregnant and therefore stopping AF


----------



## emeldamicheals

Good morning CC's....

Muchmore - I bet you can't wait for the wedding to come and pass and to think that you will still juggle it with tx. Only if she knew this.... quite a friend you are....

Lillie - Walking to work. Kuddos. Very impressive.

Babyninja - How is your nanny doing now? Hope she is getting better.

Amy - Good you have dates already and am sure you will get very far this time.

Wildflower - What a courageous step you are taking. Leaving your job. Are you sure. If yes, then am sure you know better. Having time to stay healthy and for tx is good. I just hope you don't get bored. I hope you finally get that dream job or career you desire when you are ready.

Nahla - Am sure when the results finally come it will be worth the waiting. Was meaning to ask you, did you have a cerclage put on? I know they advice people carrying twins to have a cerclage on. And its usually done in the 1st trimester. Anyways, I did with my girls and I carried them to 38 weeks.

Sarah - AF needs to come already...

Amoeba - Good idea to try naturally. 

Hello everyone else...


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies.....a very wet one here!

emelda when is ur nxt scan?

amy fab new that u hav ur dates hun gets exciting now x

muchmuch 12th September will b here before u know it an u can have a few wèeks away from bridezilla!! u deserve it!

babyninja hope ur nanna is ok. I probably would def miss the coast if we moved....altho i dont like sand so wouldn't miss the beach!! i hav to b carried over sand if we really hav to go over it!! 

beccaboo hope ur enjoyin ur week off? i havent had a whole week since October an i would kill for one!! unfortunately all my holidays are used for treatment!

wildflower what a brave move to make i hope u end up getting a better job that suits you when u are good an ready! i do catch up whilst walkin!! i wont b today tho as its raining so will b power walkin in!!

ameoba fx it happens naturally for u that would b amazing! enjoy costa today.....

nahla not long for ur results now keep us posted xx

smiley one more sleep to PUPO good luck hun x

sarah......af is being v difficult isnt she! glad u enjoyed the farm....which one was it? xx

snowy enjoy ur holiday hope the sun shines for u xx

afm its going to be a very wet walk into work!! i am soooo lookin forward to the bank holiday break aa we get an extra day off work an i also hav the tuesdayoff for my clinic apt!! 

Happy Tuesday every1.....one step closer to Friday!!x


----------



## wildflower

Emelda - Hi, i hope you are doing well xx
It is a good to question my decision, i think the way i put it wasn't quite accurate. I'm not quitting a good job only to concentrate on tx (I don't think I would recommend that to anyone). I'm resigning from a conveniant but not-right-for-me job that I'm not enjoying. It has no future for me because they are changing technologies, I have lots of reservations about the way they work, I don't really believe in the company itself and what it does, and finally I'm having a serious personality clash with one of the main team members there which is making me quite unhappy. I don't want the stress and I'm confident I'll be able to find work in 4-6 months time. In the break I intend to do lots of home things that should make family life easier and happier. On top of all that it means I can give one last best attempt at tx before I draw a line under the whole ttc thing - I don't intend to be doing any further tx in 2016.


Anyway, thats the situation in full - bit of a boring paragraph for most of you I imagine! I certainly wouldn't tell anyone to quit work for tx, especially if they like the job. And I think most jobs are good at allowing people to take time off for appointments and stuff - its just harder to ask for those things in a brand new job.


I am a bit worried about being bored and having too much time at home to graze - I intend to clear the cupboards of treats!!


Lillie - a power walk in the rain sounds even more impressive! xx


Amoeba - i hope the hospital trip is easy today. Trying naturally sounds like a good plan xxx


Beccaboo - a bed film day sounds lovely! I'd get a box set on (The Good Wife maybe...!)


MuchMore - thanks, that is exactly it. I doubt it'll have a huge impact on the outcome but I won't look back and regret not doing more. Glad to hear your tx will work out well with the wedding (except for having to avoid the champers on the day!!)


xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower it sounds like you are making the right decision about work, I hope that you find some good projects to keep you occupied whilst you look for a more enjoyable & satisfying job, I think you should keep a few treats in the cupboard for emergencies x  

Lillie well done on power walking in the rain, hope you didn't get too wet x  

Emelda I hope you are doing ok x  

Amoeba good that you are going to ttc naturally, have you got some of the cheap ovulation sticks from amazon? I use them just to check that something in my body is working x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear your plans for a run have been messed up by the rain, how are you feeling after the hiit class last night? x  

Sarah I think we all need to have some treats to keep us going x  

Muchmore exciting that you have dates for transfer & will be cycle buddies with sarah   I hope the wedding goes well & great that you will have a bit of a break from the demands of your friend with her honeymoon & then your holiday x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs  

Amy - how exciting that you have some cycle dates. Wahoo! We may end up transferring around the same time as I worked out my cycle dates and think it may be mid October by the time I get all of the immunes test results back and have my hysteroscopy. I'd love it if we were cycle buddies again. Oh and when are you checking out Fitness First? I bet you go straight to look at the steppers!  x

Wildflower - I think you've taken a very brave decision and one that sounds very positive given the situation you were in at your new job. Have you actually handed in your notice already? If so, when do you leave? I hope you don't have too long to work if it's been that awful for you. I know what it feels like to be unhappy at work and it can really have a negative effect on life so I hope you find happiness soon. I too am now not working and applying for jobs and need to find something by the end of September really, even if it's temping for a little while. Good luck honey x

Lillie - thanks for reminding me about the bank holiday weekend. I'd completely forgotten! Lovely that you have an extra long weekend off for your appointment. I hope you managed to avoid getting too wet on your walk to work x

Amoeba - I hope your Dad's appointment goes OK today x

Beccaboo - did you decide to have a film day or have you been out? It's funny that you and Lillie have horrible weather today as it's glorious sunshine here in Somerset x

MuchMore - yes, first day of regime yesterday and I was really good. The scales this morning said I lost two pounds but I'm not sure that is right and I think we may just have an uneven floor in the bathroom! I've decided not to do the Cambridge thing and am just sticking with very healthy eating and exercise. DH reminded me that I got really bad headaches last time I did it and after the horrible headache I've only just got rid of, I couldn't face bringing on any more! I also want to make sure I'm in tip top health, not just lighter but healthier as well if that makes sense!? Anyway, I'm glad the bridal shower went well and I hope the dress fitting goes well this weekend x

Sarah - glad you and your LO enjoyed the farm and had an ice cream  It must be so frustrating for you that AF doesn't arrive when it should. Here's some dancing bananas to try and speed things up! x    

Babyninja - thanks for your kind words. I'm so sorry to hear about your Nanny. How is she doing now? That hospital sounded lovely! Good that you've had your midwife appointment and how lovely that you and your sister were able to talk with her about all of your exciting news and plans. I bet she loved that  x

Snowywhite - oh I love Stow and Bourton on the Water. I've never been to Daylesford Farm but you've just given me an idea of what we could do on Sunday as DH and I have a day off and no plans x

Nahla - good luck for getting the results (finally!) tomorrow x

Hello to everyone else. I hope you're all having happy days  AFM - took the pooch for a long but slow walk with a friend who is 38 weeks pregnant. She finished work on Friday and is now on maternity leave. It was lovely to see her and catch-up. She is one of very few people who know everything so I updated her on the BFN and our future plans. I did find it hard to see her to begin with and I'm sure I told you this before that she told me by text the day after I told her that we'd got a BFN from our first cycle. So, if that first cycle had worked we would have literally been a week or so apart and would have gone through our pregnancy together which would have been fab. Anyway, we are where we are and I feel much better about things now. I'm really excited for her. Now at my desk about to tackle yet another job application so better sign off and crack on! I'm going to see my GP tomorrow to get some of the immunes tests done that she said she'd do after my second cycle if this one didn't work. I also have an appointment on Thursday with CRGW too discuss moving my four frosties there. Sorry if I've already said this, I can't remember if I have! Anyway, busy but productive couple of days ahead. Lots of love Westies xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hi all, thanks for the well wishes for my dad, pre-op assessment went well. As he is on warfarin he has to take tinzaparin for the week before op...I get the joy of giving him it 😝😝😝 xx Amy I will look into ovulation sticks...need AF to come first!

Westies a nice walk with pregnant friend would've been good. Hope immune tests give you some answers. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening, a quick one from me, now going to bed. 

So glad your dads pre op assessment went well amoeba, that's good news. 

Westies, you had our sunshine today as the rain was never ending here, it hasn't stopped all day! I'm terrible with staying in all day as start to get restless so ended up going to have a cuppa and DH sister, played with nieces for a bit, then came home and had an film and shows afternoon! 
Glad you had a nice walk and catch up with your friend. Hope you got your job application done too. 

Amy, my shoulders and arms really do ache but then I was glutton for punishment and went to another hiit class tonight. Not the same as last nights, this one was without weights. I'm really liking them as they are 30 mins quick bursts of fitness but I come out of there absolutely sweating so hopefully doing me good! 
How's your day been? 

Wildflower, I get what you mean about jobs and good on you for doing what you feel is right for you now. Do you have to give much notice? 

Lillie, you had rain too, hope you didn't have to walk home in it too. If you had the weather I was having today then it just didn't let up with the rain. Oh yes, long weekend soon, got to love a long weekend. 

Ive checked weather and tomorrow is sunny so we are gettin up early for a run then attempting to do what we were going to do today and head to Well on Sea for a long walk with lunch out at a nice pub we like in the countryside. 

Night all
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba great news that your dads pre-op went well x  

Westies fab that you might be doing another fet around the same time as my dates   it will be lovely to be cycling with some crazy clementines again, I've already mentioned about orangeness on the September/October thread & one lovely lady has ordered an orange scarf x  

Beccaboo well done with doing another hiit class tonight, I didn't visit my stepper tonight as we went to ikea so will have to spend some time with it tomorrow, hope you enjoy your run tomorrow & your day out with dh x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Forgot to say we were walking all 3 dogs (2 labs & the long haired miniature dachshund) on Sunday at the local country park & a kid of about 6 walked past with his dad & their dog, after they had gone past we heard the kid say to his dad "did that dog have any legs?" It made us laugh a lot


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - Hope you enjoyed IKEA; did you have meatballs or cinnamon buns? 

Beccaboo - Plenty of rain here today too! Enjoy your trip out tomorrow, hope the weather holds for you.

Amoeba - Glad your dad's assessment well well.

Westies - Good luck with the job hunting and healthy eating; I think you've got the right idea re: eating better rather than a specific diet. Good luck for your appointment on Thursday, too. 

wildflower - I'm with you, best to have no regrets. 

lillie - Have a lovely bank holiday break! We went to Temple Newsam near Leeds, it was only £3.60 each to get in to the farm and the park/walks are free. Definitely recommend it if you're ever over that way.

Hi to anyone else about today. 

Still no sign of AF, of course.  Steady day at work today, then we went for tea and a climbing session afterwards. There's a new place open in town with a set of climbing walls and we were offered a free session so it seemed rude not too. Terrifying, but lots of fun, and my arms are tired now!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah the climbing walls sound fun! Looks like I'm joining you on the wait for AF...I am currently at 3 days late! X

Amy I love a visit to IKEA. 😀 oh great that you're already spreading the orangeness!  🍊🍊 xx

Beccaboo it has rained all day up here too! Hope tomorrow is better for your trip and walk at Wells on sea xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi all,

Amoeba - glad your dad's assessment went well. When my dad was in Warfarin he was very upset as he couldn't have a drink!
On the ovulation sticks front, I got lots of ambiguous results and couldn't work out what was going on. Anyway turns out I never ovulate. It just made me a bit wary of them. You can get some sort of ovulation indicator thing from Boots as well. It's quite expensive but it might be more accurate. 

Westies - sounds like a sensible plan on the weight loss.
Must have been tough with your pregnant friend. Hopefully you won't be too far behind her.
If you do go to Daylesford, be prepared for the prices. We got free food and drink which I was pretty glad about when I saw the prices. It was still nice to wander around the farm shop even though we didn't buy anything. I ate quite a few free samples too!

Wildflower - well done on the gutsy move on leaving your job. Life is too short to be doing something that makes you miserable. Hopefully you'll find something better soon and in the mean time you'll have lots of time to relax and concentrate on tx.

Emelda - hope all is good with you

Sarah - hope AF has turned up finally. How annoying. When we want it, it never comes and when we don't want it, it always bloody appears!

Lillie - well done walking to work in the rain. Hope you had somewhere to dry off before work.

Muchmore - hope the wedding isn't taking over your life too much. Demanding bridezillas are the worst!

Amy - hope you had meatballs in IKEA. 

Beccaboo - enjoy the lovely day you have planned for tomorrow. Hope you get some sun.
The weather forecast for Dorset is rain all day every day we're there. I'm hoping there's been some sort of terrible met office error!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks for that info Snowy. I've used ovulation sticks (from Wilkinsons) before embarking on IVF and got lots of ambiguous results yet blood tests (through tracking) show I ovulate every month yet the sticks didn't always show this. Will look into sticks vs the thing from Boots. Also interesting about the no drinking thing as my dad has a small glass of cider with dinner most days...he was never told not to drink!    Am sure it's a glitch with the weather forecast for Dorset   xx


Hope everyone has had a good day and that tomorrow is a good one too xx


----------



## KALM

Just a quick one to wish Smiley good luck for ET tomorrow! Sending lots of orange happiness your way for a wonderful transfer day! 

Sorry no other posts, I'm struggling to keep up just to read at the moment as work is so busy, plus trying to get back into some exercise after work now and with that and getting dinner the evening just goes. I need my bed now! But hope to be spending tomorrow evening dying my hair with henna hair dye for first time so hopefully I can catch up then whilst it's on (when not watching bake off of course!)


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley good luck for et xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sorry Smiley, I completely forgot! Wishing you lots of luck today.


----------



## IloveWesties

I've already sent good luck wishes to Smileycat on the Lister thread but here's some more for good measure x
🍀


----------



## Babyninja

Smiley ! Good luck from me too,

Nahla - fx your results come and are great today xx

Ameoba - great news about your dad.

Kalm don't work too hard xx

Westies- you'll be a lady who lunches, exercises and enjoys her own time for a bit. It'll be great being off on a bit of a career break. There's plenty to do that's great for the mind a body. I bet you'll wonder how you ever had time for a job!  I'm super jealous .. Most of my colleagues are back today so I'll miss the peace and quiet I've had through the summer. 

Quick up date - nanny is still a bit fragile, but she's back at home. The OFU is sending me a prescription for cyclogest and I'll be able to pick it up from the chemist for free as I'm on levothyroxine. I can't remember who else is on it but I'm sure one of you is! You probably already know but as ivf goes your score needs to be slightly lower than nhs normal for optimum chance to carry a baby. Mine wasn't in my first 2ivf tries and no checked properly, I didn't know much about so I assumed all was well.  If you haven't already definitely make sure your bloods are the best they can be, I believe the level should be 2. In both my failed ivf tries mine was 3.7 and 3. Anyways xx just a thought big love to everyone... Off to cycle to work!


----------



## Babyninja

Ps who is doing bread for tea for the GBBO??


----------



## Babyninja

Nearly forgot - snowy which brand of home scan thingy ( I've forgotten what it's called!)did you get to listen to your little snowflake? Thanks xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

DW says we can't do bread because we're on a diet, so we have low calorie snacks instead... grumble grumble...

*drum roll* As of this morning, there is some spotting, so it looks like AF is finally on the way! 15 days late, exactly as last cycle. I'm superstitious and hoping it's not a bad omen.


----------



## lillieb87

good luck smiley xx

sarah great news af is on the way....dont believe all that superstition....i just saw 2 magpies lol x


----------



## IloveWesties

Babyninja - I'm glad that your nanny is back home where she belongs, that must be a relief  I think you've got me and Wildflower mixed up with the career break thing? I'm (slightly frantically now!) applying for jobs daily. Funny you should say about the levothyroxine / Thyroid level as I'm off to my GP appointment shortly and that's one of the things I'm going to get re-retested. My TSH in March was 2.25 (previously 2.37 in March 2014 and 3.13 in September 2012). Was it your GP or consultant who took this seriously and prescribed levothyroxine? My GP is great but she's not clued up on this and she didn't understand this issue and said that my levels were 'normal' and sort of dismissed what I was saying to her last time. I'll mention it to the consultant tomorrow and see what the new test result is. Enjoy your cycle to work x

Sarah - wahoo! That's great news that AF seems to have finally put in an appearance. I hope the cycle dates will work out for you now x


----------



## Babycakes77

Morning CC's,

Ameoba - I've got a `clearblue electronic fertilit monitor - I found it much more accurate than the cheap poas things - I was going to ebay it, but would much rather one of the CC's had it - just PM me with your address if you'd like it, and I'll post it to you!  

Smiley - Massive good luck wishes to you today

Babyninja - Glad your nanny is back home, I reckon she'll come on leaps and bounds now as shes back in her familiar surroundings.

Sarah - Yay for AF!  one of the few times we can actually say that on here!

Morning to everyone else!

I'm just off for my 16 week midwife appointment, I think she'll probably suggest I wean myself off my cake addiction once I break her scales!  

YUM YUM YUM GGBO!!!!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## lillieb87

just a quickie westies my tsh was 5.2 in march the clinic wanted it retesting so did it there an then it went down to 3.9 an they continued with treatment with no medication then i jad it redone in june after bfn which was 3.2 brought it up at follow up review an consultant didnt think it was an issue!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Babyninja glad your nanny is feeling a bit better xx

Sarah glad AF is on her way...eventually! xx

Babycakes hope midwife appointment goes well. And thanks for the offer xx

Hope everyone has a good day  

AFM I'm off to the dentist later this morning 😁 otherwise no plans....but we all know what that ends up with


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat lots of luck for et today & lovely that dh can be with you x  

Sarah great news that af is on its way, will it be carrot sticks whilst watching bake off then? x  

Amoeba good luck whatever you decide to use for the fertility monitoring x  

Westies good luck with your drs appointment & job applications x  

Lillie I hope your walk today is nice & dry, hope the two magpies are a lucky sign x  

Kalm goodluck with the hair dye tonight x  

Baby ninja I hope your nanny continues to improve x  

Snowy I hope it isn't too wet in dorset x  

Babycakes goodluck with the midwife appointment x  

No meatballs at ikea, been vegetarian for over 25 years, did get a very lovely floor lamp & a cushion & tray with bird pictures on  

I haven't had any test done since my first ivf cycle, my gp said she would do more tests if I let her know what I wanted doing but my clinic said all the figures were ok & no need to retest, now I'm starting to wonder if I should have some tests done or just go ahead with this fresh cycle ? We seem to get blasts but no frosties & I think my problem is implantation failure, hoping the scratch, intralipids & increased progesterone will be enough changes.  

Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## Smileycat

Hi Crazy Clementines

Thanks for your well wishes. I'm really looking forward to ET today  .

I need to get up to speed on the goss as you have been busy CC's over the last couple of days, so I'll update you later and send some personals.

Have a super day!
x


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a couple of quick replies:

Amy - I would highly recommend that you read Agate's 'learning from your failed cycle' guide. Here's a link: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0 All of the tests that I'm doing are as a result of my own research and not because a consultant has told me to do them. It is unfortunate that on this journey we have to become mini experts and push for certain things to be done but I do believe knowledge is power! I'm sure all the 'extras' that you're adding to your next cycle will make the difference and this will be 'the one' for you  I have always said that if I ever got to three failed cycles that I'd pause, reflect and make sure that I have everything covered. It's a case of ticking all of the boxes now as far as I'm concerned to rule in / rule out. Having had the scratch on the last two cycles and also adding low level immunes treatment empirically, I think it's time of me to bite the bullet and have all the immunes tests done to work out exactly what's going on (or not going on, as the case may be!) so we can tailor the next FET so it's a bespoke treatment plan for me depending on what we find x

Lillie - I have a vague feeling that you and I have talked about TSH before, haven't we? It could be someone else on one of the other threads though, I'm not sure. Anyway, I've always been told the same by my consultants but from all the research I've done (mainly come from the USA), the latest advice is to have a figure of 2 or under for optimum fertility. This is quite a useful general article on it: http://natural-fertility-info.com/hypothyroidism-reproductive-health.html I'll let you know what the consultant says tomorrow! x


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Westies, I have had a look at Agates guide but there is just so much stuff that could be wrong & cause a cycle to fail, it seems endless...................I don't think it has helped ending up having the myomectomy after the first cycle failed, then the breast lump tests & surgery after the second cycle failed   I always said I would only do 3 fresh cycles but I'm not sure I'm ready to say this will be my last go. The consultant was very positive about going again & that the changes we are making would help, it is really difficult because I know the fibroids can cause problems with implantation & they had to leave a couple of small ones when they did surgery to avoid ending up with a hysterectomy so part of me feels really grateful that I am even in a position to be able to be trying again, but I also know that the fibroids can grow/regrow & the ivf drugs might speed up growth & also I am 39 with low amh so the longer I wait around potentially the less likely it is that treatment will work. I think maybe I should go ahead with this fresh cycle & see how it goes in terms of response to drugs & egg numbers, just difficult to make judgements that potentially have so much impact on the future x


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - my tsh was 3.1 and I was put on a small dose of thyroxine. It now hovers around 1.7-1.9.
Obviously i don't know what would have happened if they hadn't intervened but the small dose I'm on certainly didn't do any harm.

Babyninja - I have an Angelsounds Doppler which I got from Amazon for about £30. Make sure you buy extra gel as the only give you a small tube. I know a lot of people don't recommend dopplers but for me it does give peace of mind.

GOOD LUCK Smiley!

Still on way to Dorset and the weather is pretty pants. Even if it stays bad I will be eating ice cream anyway! Also looking forward to fish and chips by the sea.


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks snowy - i shall havr this nxt cycle an if bfn i wil push for medication "just incase". Enjoy ur fish n chips an ice cream....my body is seriously missin food atm!!

westies we have spoken about this before lol

will catch up later as super busy at work....... xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy hope the weather improves for you. Enjoy the fish & chips though xx

Wasn't great news at dentist...to go back Friday for 2 fillings to save my bottom wisdom teeth 😞 also got told off for not wearing mouth guard to prevent me grinding teeth...haven't worn it for about 2 years as makes me gag. To take guard with me on Friday for them to reassess fitting of it...now to try and find it    X

On the thyroid note I've been on thyroxine for many years, my GP doesn't control my levels but my diabetes doc does, being an endocrinologist specialist. I don't know what my TSH actually is but I do know they recently had to reduce my thyroxine. My diabetes doc knew about ttc and IVF so sure he kept my levels where they needed to be, as he did with my insulin regime. 

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Quickie from me, busy at work too!

Amoeba - Sorry about your dentist trip, I have a mouthguard for teeth grinding too... I agree they are horrible. I've had to start wearing mine again because I have a temp filling at the moment and it won't be fixed for another 5 weeks - I don't want to grind it away!

Snowy white - Hope the weather cheers up you.

Amy - Not carrot sticks, we have those pink n white wafers, 50 cals each! It's not bread though... 

Babycakes - Hope your appointment went well. 

Hi everyone else, will catch up properly later. AF is finally here properly (YAY) so my pre-stim scan is booked for 3rd Sept. I have my prostap to take when I get home, which means today I'm officially cycling again.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah congrats on officially cycling again xxx 


Westies your AF dancing for Sarah has also worked for me as AF has now arrived (4 days late) xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba and Sarah - I'm glad my AF dance worked for both of you  x

Babycakes - how sweet of you to offer the fertility monitor to Amoeba. Let's hope it's a lucky monitor! x

Smileycat - how did it go? Congratulations on being PUPO x

Snowywhite - the weather in Somerset is horrible today too  Enjoy your F&Cs and ice cream. Yum! I'm doing well on my healthy eating this week and have lost another pound since yesterday (still think it's down to an uneven bathroom floor or that my scales need new batteries but I'll take it!) so currently doing well to distract myself from all the yummy food talk on here he he x

Amy - I know what you mean about Agate's guide. I actually printed it all out and it helped me to read it more like a book rather than online. I'm a sucker for a highlighter so went through it and just highlighted bits I thought I could concentrate on for now. We definitely don't want it to get overwhelming so just need to concentrate on the next steps for now x

AFM - successful trip to my lovely GP this morning which is going to save us around £300 in blood tests for various level one immune tests  Blood tests booked for DH (Tuesday) and me (next Thursday). I have to do a fasting Glucose test and have never done one of those before. Has anyone else? I'm not sure I like the sound of this dodgy-sounding drink that I need to have between the first test and the second two hours later. Also, I'm going to be starving hungry by the time I come out (11.30am) so may have to have a little snack waiting for me in the car! Ha ha This morning's appointment also means that I now have a definitive list to take with me tomorrow to my appointment with the consultant from CRGW so I can talk with her about doing all the other tests there. Phew. A plan is slowly forming. GBBO tonight but I'm going to have to watch later in the week as I'm having a hot tub night around a friend's house with three best friends that I went to school with. Can't wait! x


----------



## wildflower

Babyninja / Westies - yep that is me that is going to be the lady of leasure! It will be good but I will have to stay strong as I've already been speaking to an agent today to arrange an interview - must learn to say no!! I do like working though so will be glad to go back, so long as I find somewhere I feel happy 


Sarah - your drum role made me laugh - glad to hear you are back on the bike!


Amy - not tempted by the veggie ikea meatballs  


Amoeba - sorry about the bad dentistry news x


Westies - I'm not sure if it is much use to me but I'm planning to work my way through that link so thanks for the tip! There is also a massive long supplements post on here that I need to work through. 


xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies how come they are doing the glucose tolerance test? It's usually done to diagnose gestational diabetes! I had my diabetes diagnosed this way as I have a rare form which gives normal fasting sugars so went undiagnosed for a long time 😖  The drink I was given was a bit like thick flat lemonade, i also wasn't allowed to do anything so literally sat in the doctors surgery waiting room for 2 hours....glad I did as 2 weeks later I was on insulin and feeling much better. Glad your GP is doing your immune tests and saving you some money xx hopefully they will inform your plan for future fet/fresh cycles xx oh enjoy the hot tub tonight, a nice way to relax xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - yes, that sounds like the same test. I went in with the list of level one immunes that I took from Agate's guide to immunes (www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0) and my GP ticked all the ones that she was able to do for me. I suspect there may be an insulin resistance issue because of my PCO but it's rather complicated to explain concisely. For more info, if you're interested, see section 10 (Insulin) in the link above. We'll see what the results show up x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Makes sense Westies to be tested and possible use of metformin during your treatment to improve egg quality....didn't know metformin worked in that way (all I know is my mum, brother and uncle take it for their diabetes!!) It was good of your GP to go through the list..obviously a nice GP 😀 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

I've been taking Metformin since August 2014 Amoeba (500mg three times a day - quite a commitment given that I don't actually have PCOS but the consultants thought it may have a positive effect during TX so I've carried on taking it just in case!). Yes, we're very lucky to have a lovely GP and she's got a close friend who conceived through IVF so knows little bits about it which helps too x


----------



## Amoeba1705

If I was told to take something to help to I would too! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think my clinic do metformin trials for ladies with PCOS, or at least, they were two years ago when we did our first cycle. They're always non-committal about whether or not I have PCOS; I definitely tick a lot of the boxes (cysts, high prolactin, weight gain, hair growth, irregular cycle) but nobody ever gave me a definite answer because I ovulate, so maybe it doesn't matter much.

Glad your GP is doing some tests for you Westies, it definitely makes things easier when you have someone on your side. Enjoy your hot tub night, sounds excellent!

I cannot wait for the Bake Off, highlight of the week. I did my injection when I got in from work but I think tomorrow will count as day 1 of DR really. So much more excited this time, I have a good feeling.


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey CC's,
How's everyones day been?
So, I survived my midwife visit without having to get on the scales!  So my cake addiction has gone unnoticed and un reprimanded for now   
I also went for a private scan today, and bert.....is a bert!  we are team blue 
Little show off was happy to wave his dangly bits at us, and all other measurements seem ok, which is a relief. 
At least we can concentrate on one half of the baby name book now  

Hope you all get whatever goodies you need (healthy or otherwise) and settle in ready for GBBO in an hour!

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on team blue Babycakes xxx    Glad all is ok and cake addiction can continue for a bit longer   what's wrong with Bert for a name??    xx

Yeah to first injection Sarah  keep the positive vibes going xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - there were a lot of ladies doing the glucose test when I was having my thyroid tested. They were using Lucozade for the test which I don't think would be too bad.

I was also on metformin until EC apparently to improve egg quality. I have strange PCOS/ PCO where I don't ovulate or have any periods whatsoever. I have LOADS of follicles on each ovary but no obvious symptoms (hair growth, weight gain etc). I wouldn't have any diagnosis from my blood test either. Who knows what is going on in there. I had totally normal periods when I was younger but when I came off the pill they never came back which I find quite strange.

Weather has been awful in Dorset. Walked around in the pouring rain but did go for cake and had fun in the amusement arcade.
Came back to the B&B to dry off and there is the cutest tiniest kitten in our room. Currently lying on the bed with him all curled up on my chest. I may steal him and take him home!


----------



## Smileycat

*Babycakes*- yay team blue!  congratulations lovely. Exciting!

*Sarah* - whoop whoop first injection! pleased you can finally get started with your cycle. FX for you hun. you so deserve this

*Snowywhite* - I do hope the weather improves for you. It is raining in London too Enjoy the fish and chips - yummy  and I'm sure you'll have more cake!

*Westies* - Your GP sounds fab. The immune tests are expensive (I was quoted £1200 by Dr Gorgy!) and so it is a good idea to do as many as you can through your GP. Enjoy your hot tub night, it sounds very glam!

*Amoeba* - sorry you had bad news at the dentists. FX that it is quick and pain free on Friday 

*Babyninja* - hey mummy to be. Sorry to hear you nan has been unwell but great to hear she is feeling a bit better and at home. What a relief. You take care.

*Nahla *- hope you get your results today after the technical hitches.

*Beccaboo* - you are the run mistress - your posts put me to shame. I usually love running, but difficult when cycling. Hope you had a lovely run and pub lunch. Not long until you start  yay!

*Lillie *- Hope you're well hun. did you wave at the magpies??

 to wildflower, muchmore, kalm, nickynack and to anyone I missed I'm sorry. Hope you're all fine and dandy.

AFM I'm officially PUPO    It went really well. The consultant was lovely and made lots of jokes and an occasion of it. I'm so pleased my DH was there to experience it and hold my hand - it was a special moment. Just back from acupuncture and in my PJs ready for GBBO. Tomorrow we're off to Edinburgh for the fringe festive. Looking forward to lots of laughs to aid implantation. I really hope this is our time, we so want this.

Sending positive orangey vibes to you all.

Have a lovely evening!

xx


----------



## Babycakes77

GReat news for PUPO land Smiley! try and relax, hope the 2ww doesnt make you go crazy  
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo smiley  sending sticky vibes    Xx enjoy the Edinburgh Fringe x


10mins until GBBO   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Enjoy being PUPO Smileycat! 

Congratulations on being team blue Babycakes, lovely news.


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat congratulations on being pupo, hope you enjoy Edinburgh fringe x  

Babycakes exciting that you are team blue x  

Sarah great that you have done your first injection x  

Snowy I love playing on the penny slot machine, shame about the weather but sweet that you have a little kitten to play with x  

Wildflower I hope you get some time to relax before you find the perfect job x  

Westies great that you can get tests done through your gp, hope you have a fun night in the hot tub x  

Amoeba good that af has arrived so you can start with your monitoring when you are ready x  

Kalm I hope the hair dye has gone well x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Spent another hour with my stepper tonight then had a quick sauna now watching bake off & eating dough balls


----------



## wildflower

Brilliant news Smileycat!! Xxx

Mmmm gbbo bread!


----------



## Nahla

smileycat, congrats on being PUPO... was it one or two you took back? 

babycakes, congrats on te am blue! boys names were much easier than girls I found, as there are much fewer names I like for boys...

westies, lillie: I think I mentioned that before, but I asked at Dr Zechs clinic in austria about TsH levels ( he is quite popular, runs a big private clinic). they want the TsH level to be below 1 for the best outcome. I added L Thyroxine to my drugs without telling my doctors...who knows what finally has helped? and my gynecologist now also said, below 2 is better for pregnancy and upped my dose...

afm: finally got those results...all fine, the risk of downs or other trisomies is below 0.01 %. What a relief. 

xx


----------



## KALM

*Smileycat*, yay congrats on being PUPO!!    What OTD have they given you? Have a fab time at the fringes.. I'm sure just what the doctor ordered for lots of laughs and to completely distract you from things!

*Sarah*   For you too! Hurray for AF FINALLY arriving!

*Westies* you have an amazing doctor to do all those immune tests for free. Luck you! Good luck at the CRGW consult. I'm still on the battle with the NHS in regards to my clexane... Sigh....A hot tub party sounds fab! We're some alcoholic bubbles involved too or was the prosecco experience enough for a while? ;-)

*wildflower* go you for the decision to quit  a great choice I think. As long as you can afford it I'm sure less stress during another treatment will help too. I know just going down to 3 days a week for 3 months helped me loads.. I just felt like a different and more happy and cheerful person which has to make a difference. If only we could afford for me to stay with those hours!! Hoping to work it out so I only go back part time after maternity leave, but just now in advance of LO arriving we need all the income we can get!

*amy* the hair dye is still going.. Sat here with head wrapped in cling film! Will rinse it out in about half an hour.. I've had it on for 2 hours already! Bless DP for putting it all in for me as it would have been really hard to do on my own! I can't wait to see how it looks! I got 2 shades (one chestnut brown and one more ready) and did a strand test for each, but now I've gone with melting and mixing blocks if each for an in between look. Although as long as it covers the greys and roots I'll be happy 

*snowy* how long are you in Dorset for? I hope the  does come out at some point in your stay. Not sure which part you are at but I can recommend The Olive Tree restaurant in bridport if you are near, it was lovely.

*babyninja* good to hear your nanny is back home and doing ok  I keep reading it and think you mean an actual nanny who looks after kids and then have to remind myself you mean your gran  been having fun conversations with my and DP's parents about what they want to be called. I though my mum would want to be grandma, but she says now that just makes her think of her mother, who was always grandma for us kids! She thinks she might want to be nanna.

*nahla* hope you did actually get your results today?

Right think that's me for now. Hi to lillieB, much more, beccaboo, baby cakes, snowy, nickynack and anyone else I missed.

Afm, I think bump is getting quite a bit bigger this week! I went swimming again on Monday and did more lengths this time, and had pregnancy yoga again yesterday. When the teacher was doing the visualisation during the relaxation at the end I welled up a bit with happiness imagining LO arriving! Had some sad news that one of my running group guys passed away. He was actually a walker and in his 70's and he kinda acted as our group secretary doing all the emails etc.. He found out only a month ago he had a type of leukaemia, he didn't react well to chemo and they thought he might have 4 months or so, but he just went so quickly. I also heard a guy I used to know only a couple years older than me passed from a brain tumour. Very sad and just makes you realise you need to make the most out of every day and live life to the full. Anyway, on happier notes I hope you all enjoyed gbbo, I haven't seen it yet as DP is not a fan so we were watching something else, so will have to do the usual iplayer catch up.


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies

westies good luck at ur apt 2day xx

smiley congrats on being pupo   its ur time xx

sarah whoop whoop af finally arrived....glad ur feelin positive about ur nxt cycle an everything fits in with work schedule xx

nahla great news on the results? how did u get hold of the tsh drugs urself?? am at a loss if the dr are telling me its ok?

kalm sorry to hear about ur friends it does make u realise life is short an u dont really know what's around the corner! a bump wow i love pregnant bellies!!

beccaboo i was talking to my friend about Kale yesterday she roasts her with 1 cal spray then sprinkles salt on!! 

babycakes congrats on team blue...glad the midwife alt went well xx

ameoba...sorry about the dentist trip...on a brighter note...ur af arrived! hope u have some lovley plans 2day xx

snowy i hope the weather cheers up for u. That little kitten sounds gorgeous xx

hello to every1 else ..thursday today whcih means 1 step closer to Friday.....not actually lookin 4ward to weekend as its morher in laws birthday bbq   x


----------



## lillieb87

sorry ladies am back to rant as dh an mum are at work an i need to get it off my chest!!

with a period due nxt week an havin recieved my consultant follow up letter 8 weeks after my apt its now come to light that the day 1 to 3 bloods haven't been done properly....this has only come to light because i looked into it! basically they havent done my oestridol levels...grrr....now i have to pray that af comes nxt week but run a massive risk of the results not bein ready for my apt....i want to cry!! i have waited 10 weeks for this apt


----------



## emeldamicheals

Hello CC's....

Sarah & Amoeba - Congrats on AF arriving. I can't believe I get to say such....

Babycakes - Congrats on been on the TEAM BLUE. Awesome news.

Nahla - Great news with the test. What a relief indeed.

Smiley - Congrats on officially been PUPO. Sending lots and lots of sticky vibes.

Lillie - I can understand how you feel. What a mistake?. Is it possible to commence tx without that particular test. Hope things don't delay so much for you. My next scan is monday. Thanks for asking.

Snowy - Am doing fine.

Nice day everyone....


----------



## Amy76

Lillie if you can get day 1-3 blood test done next week if you are doing lp you should have the results back before you start dr on day 21 so even if you don't have them in time for your consult couldn't you assume they are ok & go ahead with organising your treatment plan for this month then just email the results to your clinic then they can reassess the treatment plan if they need to before you actually start injections? Sending you a hug x  

Nahla great news on your results x  

Kalm I hope the hair looks good, great that dp was willing to provide hairdressing service x  

Westies good luck at your appointment today x  

Emelda nice to hear from you, I hope the scan on monday goes well x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I loved the lion on bake off last night


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla great news on the results xx 

Kalm hope your hair is the desired colour xx

Lillie hope you get the bloods sorted. Xx

Hope everyone has a good day xxx  

My plans are currently sitting in GP surgery...she always runs late! Seeing her about the not sleeping and extreme tiredness and fatigue I'm suffering from. Other than hopefully getting this sorted have no plans xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

GP says its stress and anxiety causing me not to sleep, after everything I've been through this past year. She refuses to give sleeping tablets or antidepressants as I said we were holding out for a miracle and ttc naturally. I have been given some antihistamines that might make me drowsy, which should help me sleep in the short term....but it's electronic prescription and due to power cut chemist is shut...so won't get them until tomorrow!!! She's also doing a full set of bloods to rule out anything else xx. Oh and i went to get my leaving present (eventually considering the schools hols are nearly over) got a lovely Radley Handbag 😍😀. Xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - glad your GP appointment went well and I'm glad they're not giving you sleeping tablets or antidepressants - sounds like you also have a very good GP. Good luck with the blood tests. What a lovely leaving present too  x

Amy - I haven’t seen the GBBO yet so was very intrigued about your lion comment! x

Lillie - sorry to hear that you’ve discovered a blood test result is missing. This has happened to me on many occasions and it is frustrating when you feel that you have to keep checking everything yourself. Amy’s advice is good though and I would have said the same. Good luck getting it sorted. Thanks for your good luck wishes  x

KALM - I had a couple of glasses of Prosecco in the hot tub. It would have been rude not to!  We are very lucky to have such a lovely GP but most of the level one immunes tests are very basic ‘run of the mill’ tests thatI think most GPs would do. We’ll see what they bring up, if anything. Lovely that you’re going swimming and doing pregnancy yoga  Sorry to hear about the member of your running group that died. I agree that when things like that happen it does remind you how short life is and that you need to make the most of each day. Big hugs x

Nahla - so the consultant at CRGW today said that they like levels to be under 2.5. As mine was under this when tested in March, she said it’s fine. I’m having it tested again within all the blood tests my GP is doing so we’ll see what it is when it comes back and if over 2.5 she will prescribe Levothyroxine. Guess I just have to wait and see on that one. That’s the third fertility consultant (BCRM, Lister and CRGW) who has said that my level is OK. While I realise that there are different opinions out there, that it should be lower, I’m kind of stuck if the consultants are saying my level is fine and they wouldn’t consider prescribing me now x

Smileycat - I hope you’re enjoying being PUPO and are having lots of fun and giggles at the Edinburgh Fringe Festival. I’ve never been but must do one year x

Snowywhite - that’s interesting about the Lucozade. I’ve been given a prescription for the drink so will pick it up from the chemist on the morning of the appointment (chemist next door to GP surgery). I hope it doesn’t taste too disgusting! How funny about the kitten. I wonder if all the rooms at the B&B come with one?  Enjoy the rest of your trip to Dorset and I hope the weather cheers up a bit for you x

Babycakes - I’m pleased to hear the midwife visit went well. Congratulations on being team blue! Did you always intend to find out the sex or was it a bit obvious if his “bits” were on display? Ha ha x

Sarah - the whole PCOS / PCO thing is so confusing. I guess you shouldn’t worry too much about it though as you know you can get pregnant and carry a baby to term so whatever it is you have, or don’t have, isn’t having that much of a negative effect on your reproductive system. Great that you’ve started your injections and that you’re feeling more excited and positive. Exciting! x

Hello to everyone else  x

AFM - my head is spinning a bit. It’s been quite a day. Consultation went well with the lovely Amanda from CRGW, although I’ve left feeling rather confused as she doesn’t think I should spend the money on all the immunes tests. She recommends that I do another natural FET cycle and use the Clexane, Lubion and Prednisolone again as I did last time. She would also make the following tweaks: get me to take a low dose “baby” aspirin from day 1 of my cycle until ovulation day and at that point switch to the Clexane every day until OTD (and obviously continue if a BFP). She would also lower the dose of my Prednisolone as she said 25mg daily was quite a high dose. She also mentioned that they use the embryoglue as standard there, which would be another change as we’ve never had that before (CRGW and the Lister don’t offer it). She would be happy for me to prescribe intralipids, which I could have done at CRGW, as it’s worth a try! She was also happy for me to have a hysteroscopy if I wanted to tick the box - they would do a diagnostic one under local anaesthetic (£350) but if they found anything, like a polyp, then they would take action to remove it there and then and I’d just pay the extra cost between that one and the treatment one (extra £245 as that costs £595). Obviously if they didn’t find anything then it would “just" be £350. It would need to be done in the first half of my cycle so we were talking about having it done in September after my first ‘proper’ period and then my FET would be on the following cycle, so October, with transfer probably taking place in the last week of October looking at my dates. I think I just need to digest all of this and talk with DH later as it’s all a bit different from what we had decided on for our plan. Oh and she said not to bother having the endometrial scratch this time as research suggests the effects last for up to six months and I've had two in the last four months (April and July). She looked a bit confused at why the Lister had suggested I have the second one, which was interesting!  

Any comments from the lovely CCs? KALM - what do you think about adding the intralipids even though I haven’t had the immunes tests done? I thought of you as I know you added them to this cycle and got your BFP.

Then (sorry for the long AFM today!) I picked up an email from a company offering me a job that I applied for on the spot without an interview!!! They were impressed with my CV, think I’d be perfect for the role and also their HQ is in London and they’re not able to come to Bristol again before they want someone to start in post. It’s a bit different from what I’ve been doing but does sound really interesting, and quite fun, the money is good so I’m seriously considering taking it. Worth a try! What’s the worst that could happen? I hate it and then hand in my notice and leave so I’m back where I am now.  Need to speak with DH about so much and we’re off out tonight for a meal for MIL’s birthday. Hopefully we can grab some time afterwards. What an eventful day! x


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba good that your gp did blood tests, it is understandable that stress & anxiety would affect things but hopefully after your break away & starting the new job things will improve x  

Westies congratulations on the job offer, I would say if you like the sound of it then accept it and see how you get on, like you say if you don't enjoy it you can always leave   It sounds positive if the consultant thinks you should go ahead with fet rather than spend lots on tests, you could always have the hysteroscopy and make the changes she is suggesting with meds, intralipids & embryo glue as that is quite a few changes, hopefully it will be successful but if not you could then consider more tests   Hope you enjoy the meal out tonight & get chance to discuss things with dh x


----------



## Nahla

Westies, sometimes it is just a numbers game. 3 cycles is not so much... sometimes I think all the changes I made were first line for my mind and funally it does not matter.... I would go ahead with the next cYcle. one day will be your time. re TSH, I was so lucky to be able to buy my drugs without prescription as I am a physician myself. Great news re job... as you said, you can try without big risk. 

Lillie as I mentioned sbove I would just go ahead without the missing test...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies congrats on the job offer, if it sounds good and you think you'll like it then go for it, you can always leave if it doesn't work out xx sounds like a very positive consultation today   Enjoy your meal out and get the chance to discuss it all with DH xx


----------



## Babyninja

Lillie - I agree with Westies - Amy's advice is good. Really hope you get everything sorted xx
KALM - I'm so sorry about your friend. Sending love and hugs x
I am looking into doing aqua aerobics ready to start next week, I'd like to do pregnancy yoga too. I just have to find someone really good to do it with! I did do normal yoga up until I found out I was BFP, my yoga teacher gave me info of her friend who was qualified but she won't take IVF people until they are 20 weeks! I may phone and explain I've done it before and see what she says or try elsewhere.

Amoeba - Jealous of your leaving gift. What colour/style did you get? Perhaps with the sleeping pills you'll feel better in general. I hate the patches of no sleep, I find I'm more wound up, less organised and have less staying power on my goals. Hope you get a good night's sleep soon.

Amy - Glad this week's GBBO was better than biscuit week - compared to the standard last year biscuit week was weak! love to your stepper xx

Nahla - congrats on you results! When do you scan next?

Smileycat - PUPO!!!!!! Fringe fest - perfect place for a smileycat!

Snowywhite - Thank you - I'm buying tonight!! My friend swore by hers after IVF - she says she would just relax and list every day to keep her calm. How has your hols been so far? I hope the weather is great for you xx

Babycakes - OMG TEAM Blue - see below for some comedy TV to watch with DH

Sarah - well done on AF - FX for a bruise free injection time x

Wallflower/westies - sorry I got you messed up with the career break!!

Westies- great news from CRGW. Sounds like they have a plan there, especially as they could let you have the immune tests and take your cash - sounds like they are pretty in tune with tweeking your cycle. That's amzing your last place let you have two scratches. My friend had the glue and swears by it! Congrats on the job too. I'm in the go for it camp! Change is as good as a rest! Have a lovely meal.
Regards to levothyroxine / Thyroid level - my GP put me on it at first but only 25 and no re-test to check the level! Then after a retest (nagging by me and a different Dr) and then nagging to send the results of OFU the Dr at the fertility unit called me and said take double and it will take 4 weeks to kick in - I was naughty as I'd already read and assumed my level was too high to hold a baby and had been self-medicating on 50 for 4 weeks so thankfully by the time I started Stims I should have been ok! I've had another blood test with the midwife and it came back today *1.99*. It's where I want to keep it. I've been borderline with DR's for years and no one wants to put you on anything. &#8230;(I wouldn't recommend self-medicating- I did a lot of reading up first!

I have been told once I've finished having babies I can come off slowly - if I stay in the NHS normal zone - even though it's supposed to be for life. As I was borderline the OFU Dr said up the dose as it won't do any harm I asked them to do a letter for my GP and they did - I took it by hand and my next online prescription added what I'd done in the comments box and they changed my tablets to be 50s. There's normal and optimum under 2.2 is good 2 (Nahla clearly agrees!!!) is really good (in Australia they get you to be under 2 - and their fertility treatment is really good there). I was nowhere near 2 in my failed IVF tries. Could you talk to the Consultant and explain you really feel strongly about it and maybe they'll help. To think I wasn't on it for 6 years of trying and then on the wrong dose for 18months and 2ivfs!

Everyone else - huge hugs to you all xx

Afm quick one - Nanny is not so well after prunes and various laxatives she is not 'going' and uncomfortable. Mum had the Dr out again. Sniff. More laxatives so fx crossed things happen tonight. 
Work was crazy today, but I survived. I am a super proud auntie - warning show off time - my niece got her GCSEs - 7 As, 3 Bs and 1 C!!
2 of her A's were A* and one was 100%!!!! OMG what a show off I am! Hee hee hee


----------



## Babyninja

I hope no one feels i'm being insensitive, i wanted to share this with you simply because it's funny xx. It's a collection of 10/12 minute documentaries. We were looking for father things because everything is about women. There are 12 episodes -with all sorts of stars (mike myers/kevin bacon) and comments. If you don't end up watching all 12 episodes you may need to search on you tube as this website takes them back the beginning xx I understand not everyone will want to watch it xx so i hope i haven't offended xx I'm completely happy to remove it if anyone feels it isn't appropriate)

http://mom.me/fatherhood/


----------



## Amoeba1705

Babyninja you're niece has done really well  . The radley bag is one of the medium cross body ones and is a bright emerald green colour...love it! I've never known anyone come off thyroxine as its a lifelong condition, my thyroid levels are within the NHS zone but because I take thyroxine...your dose will probably be increased during pregnancy, before I had miscarriage my thyroxine was increased automatically by 50mcg with no testing..simply because I was pregnant,  so you may find regular changes to dosage xx


----------



## Babyninja

Thanks Amoeba - The Midwife said that may well happen - they will check me regularly, also because of PCOS and osteoporosis that i will have to be tested for diabetes regularly too. They can all be connected sometimes. 

OMG checked your bag out online (I think)..there are so many - really cute. Have you thought about being a style guru? Sounds to me like you have really good taste - and can find a bargain - i'm rubbish with fashion/make-up/shoes and clothes.  I scrub up ok, but i am not able to get daily outfits quite right. 
I'm sort of a little awkward. For example if i was off for a day's shopping I start off in stylish high boots looking almost fabulous and by the time i've packed my hand bag i'm  thinking - these aren't 4hour shopping shoes...and some how my trainers or walking boots slip back on my feet....with a lovely pair of thick socks..


----------



## Amoeba1705

Babyninja this time I didn't choose the bag, it was in a gift box as it was my leaving present. I'm not great with style tbh I generally go comfy and practical. I have lots of lovely heels but a day shopping calls for flat shoes/boots....I just have a rather large selection to choose from  . Fx any diabetes test is negative x


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba lovely that you got a nice bag as a leaving gift x  

Baby ninja sorry to hear that your nanny is not so well, I hope she improves soon   Great that your niece did so well with her gcse's, being an aunt is fab! I'm with you on comfort over style (much to dps disappointment!) I wear jeans in the office most of the time & tracksuit trousers if it is cold x  

I went & visited the local fitness first tonight as my gym closes in 10 days   the personal trainer asked what my goal was so I said I wanted to burn calories so I could eat chocolate   she asked what equipment I wanted to see & I said the steppers which seemed ok but there were only two of them, the pool seemed nice & they have a sauna & steam room & I saw some people I know but I'm just not sure that I liked it   I need to decide what I am going to do soon as they have an offer for members from my old gym until 31st August but you have to sign up for 12 months..............


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all. 

Amy - I think that is a fantastic goal, and achievable too, as all good goals should be. If you choose that as your new gym, you'll have to fight to stake your claim over one of those two steppers. 

Babyninja - Is it weird to send 'going' vibes to your nanny? I'm doing it anyway. There's not much worse than constipation, I remember that first poo after my c section (and a bucket of lactulose)  Congratulations to your niece!

Westies - Congratulations on the job offer, it sounds perfect. And like you say, if it turns out not to be, you can leave knowing you gave it a try and you won't be any worse off than you are now. Fab news! Glad your consultation went well; no advice or experience but it sounds like it was positive.

Amoeba - Sounds like you've got a great GP. You might have tried it already (and please don't think I'm being patronising!) but have you tried no screen time before bed? I find it really helps me to sleep better if I've not been on my laptop/phone/in front of the TV right before I try to sleep. It's not surprising you're having trouble though with the stress you've had to deal with.  Hope it improves soon.

emelda - Glad you're doing ok. When is your next scan due?

Kalm - Sorry to hear about the guy from your running group, that's really sad. A friend of mine's midwife has terminal cancer and isn't expected to have very long to live, it's awful how it touches so many good people. Her story made the Daily Mail today because she's trying to raise money to pay off her mortage so her kids can stay together in her house when she passes away.

Smileycat - Enjoy being PUPO!  Hope the 2ww treats you well.

Hi to everyone else, sorry I've not got to you all! So tired this evening, went straight to the opening of a new dog store in town after work. They did a little competition where they hid 5 golden bones in the local park and if you found one, you won £50 of free grooming for your dog and a VIP invite to their opening party - and DW found one, so off we went. It looks great as well. Today is classed as day 1 of downreg for me I think (since I took my injection so late yesterday evening) sooo 13 long days to go.


----------



## Babyninja

Amoeba. .. my experience of people buying gifts is they buy what they think suits the person..hense my sherlock conclusion! People buy you stylish products as they see you as stylish. Xx 
I tend to get hobby tools... thick socks... clay... except from my mum who gets me expensive conditioner and cool smellies.shes fab..

sarah - well done on DH finding a "golden bone" - a lot of ladies are looking for that on these forums!!  I'm still chuckling about going vibes!

amy - I just feel that you'll instinctively know when you meet the right stepper. You'll always love the old one, but it's hard, but time to move on. We are here to give you support.   all the new steeppers are going to seem like they are there asking you to do new programs outside your comfort zone.  It's going to be tough but take slow and you'll form a bond when you least expect it!  Hee hee seriouly check out some slightly nicer fitness clubs my mum found the extra cash can be well worth the nicer kit xx


----------



## Amy76

Sarah it sounds like your dog will look very glamorous after the dog grooming session x  

Babyninja I thought dp was just going to be a fun fling but here we are 11 years later so maybe my instinct & judgement isn't very good   Will try & visit some other local steppers to see what options there are, hope your nanny is feeling better today x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Babyninja

Work. Too busy. Understaffed. Hiding in a cafe having a cream tea. Should stop my brewing scream..nanny is feeling better!  She went! Whoop!  Thanks for the going vibes xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Just watched the GBBO - I totally agree Amy, the lion was amazing! x


----------



## Amoeba1705

The lion on gbbo was amazing, totally agree!

AFM the anaesthetic for my fillings has eventually worn off so I can now feel the lower half of my face. As both sides were to have fillings I had 2 injections at 1230 and it's taken until now for me to feel my bottom lip! Have been starving as haven't been able to eat and haven't had a drink due to the numbness. I also have the joy of injecting my dad with Tinzaparin tonight...have injected myself loads but never injected anyone else so this will be fun 😜 xx

Hope all the ccs have had a good day xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Wow that's quite a quiet day in cc land! 
I am just back from Birmingham for the last of the dress fittings for the wedding. Everything fits but it really is time for some serious healthy eating ... handy with a cycle just around the corner. 
I hope you all have fab weekends. It's meant to be nice tomorrow for a change  DH and I are hosting a friend's 40th birthday party as our house is a lot bigger than her flat. Should be lovely but I really wish I just had a quiet day at home! Ah well ... I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Babyninja

Ameoba I hope you get to eat today now your mouth has stopped being numb. 

Much much more - glad the dress fitting went well. I bet you do a great 40th party. Have you thought about doing a lion bread as a centre piece? 

Amy - fx you find great stepper xx 

Sarah - down regging - it will soon go and you'll be in the PUPO bubble xx

Everyone else have great weekend xxx

I am going relax today. 
Went for drinks last night with my boss and a couple of girls from work. I've been determined to keep away from stress while doing ivf and so I've stepped away from hanging with the girls as their lives tend to be dramatic. I felt a huge difference in my stress levels, keeping work at work so I only went yesterday as I thought everyone had had a hard day but were happy. All started well, then after a few drinks - our manager told  us about another colleague's medical scare - should be P&C and results not in yet, about drunken conversations between managers and how during re-organisation, where nice hardworking people lost their jobs, how one director managed to get a great deal including having his very high level expensive course paid for as HR didn't follow a process properly, costing loads.
I should have left when she did, but stayed as one of the girls got upset that the Manager had talked about the medical scare as she knew this should be P&C. This is the same manager who knows I'm pregnant - I had a panic earlier this week as another gossipy annoying colleague said to me, "eating crackers eh? Are we feeling sick too? " and raised her gossipy eyebrows - I was taken off guard and just said, "No I just like crackers" thought OMG my manager has told her, this particular woman likes to let us know she has been told first info we can't know about , in a sort of high school childish way - so I try and avoid her -  but decided not to say anything or get stressed as I can't prove it and she may have just eaten crackers when she was pregnant.  They had had shots, cava and were now pretty drunk and emotional. they started pushing me to drink- asking why I wasn't. I said my body is a temple and I was up early to see my brother... OMG Iwas lying! I decided to leave and one of the  girls wanted to walk back with me. I pushed my bike while she told me what's been going on in her life. Pretty serious stuff. She was sad as we'd not hung out and said I'd cut her off with no explanation. I said I know but the bigger picture for me right now was I need no stress. Tried to explain that whenever I gave a reason she had countered with a solution - I can't tell her I've been through ivf again and her solutions still include less time with my partner, doing things that cost money we don't have. She counters again with let's do free stuff. I have found it sooo much easier without her and others knowing about ivf. Or that I'm pregnant. I made the mistake the first time thinking I could do with loads of support - instead it was too much pressure and so many disappointed people. When I MC she was a good friend but I saw how upsetting it was for her too...she even decided. She should have a baby now as she was worried she may have issues later too...and was I ok with that, of course I said it's up to you... and she had her coil taken out..with the other issues she has ...and adding me and ivf would have been **** for her too...

Instead I said I stepped out as i need to. It's nothing personal. She started crying even more, (I felt awful) I gave her lots of hugs. She says she misses me, and our time together. 
Last night made me realise even more how stressful everyone is - I couldn't sleep worrying about her - which is no good for baby. This is harsh, she's a very nice person but she's also emotionally demanding - I sound horrible. Am I doing the right thing. My mum said that sometimes not being involved is more stressful than being involved. She's right in most cases but in all honesty I've been way happier with HH a few long term close friends and keeping work at work.    I know my friend wants to go drinking. I don't want to be sat in pubs really, I don't mind doing games and tea and chat, but I've been calm till 12 week scan up till last night and now I'm rambling on a forum! Not a great sign...doh!


----------



## KALM

Happy sunny Saturday ladies!

Babyninja, what's "P&C" stand for? I was lost. Sorry about the stressful night, but if your friend was a but tiddly then she'd be more emotional than normal, so I would try not to get too upset by it. You have to put you first now! Maybe if she just feels a bit neglected from friend perspective you could just do lunch with her at work some days? Or invite her over for dinner? Something on your terms that you know you can handle without too much stress basically, but where she then feels you've spent time with her? Bit worrying about potential gossipy manager   when do you plan to tell them at work? I told a lot of my colleagues this week.. They wanted to know if I wanted to join a go karting challenge team, so I thought why not use that to explain why not!

Much more, I hope the part goes well today! Good luck for the eating healthy before the wedding phase!

Amoeba, hope injecting your dad was ok. Could he not do it himself or was it in awkward place? I had dentist this week too, but just a check up and all was fine. I told him I was pregnant and he gave my belly a pat which I found quite amusing! He is always the most cheerful happy man ever. His wife works in the same practice. I always think he must be so cheery because he earns so much money!!

Amy, the hair colour turned out good. Possibly a bit redder/orangier in places than I had hoped but it looks good  so nice not to have grey huge roots any more! Next time I'll just alter the combination I did of the two henna colours slightly, and use a bit less oft he rouge one, and more of the chestnut.

Sarah, I bet your DR will fly by! I always think the waiting for treatment is the longest, when the meds start it goes much faster!

Westies, goodness what a lot of info that was to take in at your consultation.its so hard isn't it, to know whether trying is just a numbers game /luck, or if all the extra possibilities for meds etc do make a difference.  Certainly I felt this cycle I did all I could that seemed reasonable to give next chance.. Got my vitamin D levels up, reduced work stress, found out about immune issues and medication to treat those. I still didn't have embryoscratch or embryoglue though, but then that's because I did get pregnant first cycle so the Dr didn't think I had implantation problems. It's hard to know if intralipids would help if you don't know your immune situation. They aren't the cheapest, and I would guess I would question if your immune system is all ok could depleting it by taking the intralipds have any negative consequences? Maybe not if CRGW were happy to prescribe anyway.  Fab news on the job offer by the way!

Amoeba, have you tried breathing techniques to help with the sleep? Like breathing in for 7 and out for 11-14 is supposed to help really relax you and help with getting to sleep.

Right better get up and dressed. Woke up early (well for me.. 8am.. I know that is a lie in for some of you!) and got up and had porridge but then got back in bed I was absolutely shattered yesterday so I need as easy-ish day today. DP has gone to see his parents and will be back late afternoon, and my brother is coming tonight and tomorrow which will be nice. I need to pop to town, and tidy the house, but also plan to sit in the sun with my book club book


----------



## wildflower

Wow a rare few days of quiet on this board. I hope everyone is doing ok xx

Amoeba - how are the teeth today?

Sarah - how are you doing feeling positive I hope!

Amy - sauna and steam sound nice but its a bit rubbish they only offer the deal on a 12 month contract  

MuchMore - All the best with the healthy eating you can do it! May not be that easy when you are hosting a 40th though  

Babyninja - i think your instincts where right to withdraw from those stressful relationships and save your resources for you HH and baby. Your friends obviously likes you very much but sounds pretty needy! Your manager is a bit rubbish blabbing her mouth off too!! Try to stay centred and calm and not let it bother you, easier said than done I know. Personally I felt like I wanted to keep quiet about being pg for as long as I could - I think I told them around 18 weeks  

Kalm - glad the hair colour was good, is that using henna because it is non-toxic? Is that why it has to stay on for so long? Is it permanent? So many questions sorry!
Also can i just ask why you decided to get your vit D levels up for this cycle? Did you take supplements?

Westies - Brilliant news on the job!!
That is so much info from your consultation! I guess it makes sense to skip the immunes testing because it is costly and time consuming and just go straight for the fet with the added intralipids - that could then be a diagnostic step, as well as (hopefully) actually resulting in a positive result? I hope you have had time to process all the information!
I've found the time to read all the way through that long article from Agate, so thank you for that link! I think I've come to the conclusion that the main thing I need to sort is egg quality, and maybe something to sort out inflammation for the endo. And I'm seriously considering contacting CARE for a consultation, but not sure whether I should travel to see Create in london instead... decisions decisions.

Lillie - I hope the bbq went ok!

SmileyCat - I hope you are feeling good and happy in your pupo bubble and laughing lots in edinburgh  

Nahla - great news your results are good x

Hi to Beckyboo, nickynack, ljh, Emelda, Nahla, Snowy, Goldie and everyone else xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower well done on going through agate's guide, I went through it & decided my problem seems to be implantation, it is so difficult to decide what is best to do to try & increase the chances of success x  

Kalm love that you have gone for orangey hair, seems very appropriate!    

Baby ninja it sounds like your colleagues are quite demanding, you have to do what is best for you, hh & baby baby ninja now x  

Muchmore I hope the 40th birthday party goes well x  

Amoeba I hope your dads injection went well & you are feeling better after the trip to the dentist x  

Smileycat I hope you are having a nice time being pupo in Edinburgh x  

Hope everyone else is ok & enjoying the weekend, it has been really hot here today x  

Spent 2hrs on the stepper last night, did an hour then a friend turned up to do stepping so we did an hour together whilst we chatted, was going to reward myself with melt in the middle chocolate pudding but got distracted last night & ate strawberries instead so about to have chocolate pudding now


----------



## KALM

Wildflower, it is said that low vitamin D levels can be a contributor to infertility issues and ladies with low vitamin D are less likely to conceive. If you google vitamin D and fertility then there are loads of articles.. Some saying how important it is etc.. But basically there does need to be more studies on it. But people already know it is really important for the developing baby which is why the one thing the midwife and doctor ask you when pregnant is if you are on supplements with folic acid and vitamin D. With the Zita west clinic they really recommend your levels are at a certain range before IVF. I tested mine in February and it was WAY low. I then took supplements (i took it in a spray you spritzed in your mouth), and it took 3 months to get it up to the recommended levels. I know it definitely helped me as my skin cleared up beautifully  

And yes I used a 100% natural henna dye because I read there is absolutely no risk to baby with it. I'd been waiting until 2nd trimester to dye my hair, and was going to use the one I normallyuse from the health food store which has no ammonia in. There is a little bit of risk with dyes because of the chemicals and could they affect the baby, but risk is less once you are past 12 weeks. But then when I read about henna I thought I would give that a try. It is permanent. It will lighten a little over the weeks as I wash it, but it wouldn't ever all come out. 

Amy, I love how your stepper sessions are followed by yummy often chocolate things  two hours is amazing!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gosh it has been a quiet few days for us x

Thanks for all the well wishes regarding dentistry. Today jaws and gums ache a bit but I am able to eat and drink normally so that is a good thing! Have been to Hardwick Live, a music festival, this afternoon with DH; however we left about 630 due to me having blisters and back pain from standing too long...glad we did though as that's when the heavens opened. We had a good time there though 😀😀. As for injecting my dad, he probably could do it himself but he shakes so much it's better me...being injection trained 😜 although due to being at festival my mum did the injection today! X the antihistamines worked last night as I managed a straight 5 hours rather than my usual 2...either that or it was because I am so shattered, will see how tonight's dose does x

Amy glad you got to spend time with stepper...the chocolate pudding sounds fab 😀😀 xx

Babyninja sounds like you have quite demanding colleagues and you did the right thing to remove yourself from the stress xx

Smiley hope you're enjoying the pupo bubble and the fringe festival xx

Hope everyone aha had a good day, and I will catch up properly tomorrow xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
KALM, P and C is private and confidential ... or so I'm guessing from Babyninja's story. 
Babyninja, I can so relate to what you were saying. I have a few friends who have got pretty attached to me over the years and though I do value them as friends, I also do know they cause me a lot of stress and I really do wonder if that has affected some of my cycles. I have really been trying to withdraw and back off from the intensity with them over these past few months  it is hard cos I care about them but we do have to do all we can to bring our babies into this world and its worth the effort I reckon. 
Thanks for all the well wishes for the party. It went fine though the birthday girl had a bit of a meltdown cos a guy she likes didn't turn up. But otherwise it was fine  
I didn't do so well at the healthy eating though


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

muchmuch glad the party went well. Mean of the guy not to show if je said he was going!! good luck with the healthy eating hun x

babyninja sorry u had a crappy time sometime its for the best takin urself out the situation x

ameoba glad ur mouth is feeling better...an u enjoyed the festival. We didn't have any rain here an its really sunny 2day to x

Amy my mouth is waterin at the thought of the melt in the middle....u deserve it afta 2 hours on a stepper x

smiley hope ur havin lots of laughs xx

Kalm I didnt even know u cud get henna....i may look for that to cover my wisdom streaks  (grey)! 

wildflower hope ur well.....the bbq was.......eventful!! 

afm went to MIL bday bbq yday.....she has clealry told her friends about our tx. one friend in particular (Who has had tx) came straight over an said hi u ok.....what doc do u hav.....how are the injections.....i was really cross i dont want to talk about it with strangers....my dh couldn't understand me.....being on a forum an things....my view is i want to talk to u ladies it was my choice to join an post....she was told by someone else!! she then proceeded to latch on to dh an collar him all the time with "advice" an sayin take my number.....arrrrr.....no offence to her but we've managed so far......

sorry for the rant ladies on the upside I've been on slimfast a week tomorrow an lost 3lb x


----------



## lillieb87

oh to top the night off we got a taxi home - some 20 mins away an off it went.....only to realise after 10 mins searchin we had lost or shud i say dh had lost our key!!! i stood an cried like a baby!! so i then woke my sister for our spare key who turns out she has passed it to mum so she living nxt door but one went an woke my dad who drove it to us...all whilst dh stood tellin me it wasnt his fault!!! 

glad when yesterday was over!!


----------



## KALM

Oh lillie! How late was it when that happened? At least someone did have a spare key, no one has one for our house! Also agree it was wrong of your MIL to tell someone about your tx without asking your permission first.. Even if she thought she was being helpful if that friend had had tx herself and therefore you might be able to share experiences. It is just not what you do.

The henna I tried was from lush. I read you do have to be careful, and nahla also warned me of this as she used henna for 10 years, especially if you don't use a 100% natural henna, as if you change your mind and decide to do normal hair dye on top it can sometimes go wrong and you end up with crazy colours like green! I read a lot on it and felt happy to go for it with the one I got, if I ever want to go back to normal due I'll leave it a good while after I've done a henna dye and make sure I do a strand test!

Amoeba, woop for 5 hours straight! I do so feel for you with bad sleep. On a normal night how many 2 hour stretches can you get in? Fingers crossed it is the antihistamines helping.


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning CCs

Lillie - I feel like you need a big hug  What a nightmare about your MIL telling her friends about your situation. I would be really cross if it was me. Can you / your DH talk with her about how that made you feel so she understands and doesn't tell other people? Also, that woman who kept trying to offer 'advice' sounds pretty insensitive too, especially as she's been through treatment. Do whatever will cause you as little stress as possible as you don't need any of this at the moment x

MuchMore - you're a lovely friend for hosting a friend's birthday. Sorry to hear she was upset though. I totally 'get' what you're saying about friends and stress and I have stopped seeing certain people who were very demanding and took all my energy with their constant problems and negativity. I think we all need to surround ourselves with people who are positive and give us strength at the moment, not take it away. Easier said than done but it's worth it x

Amoeba - glad to hear that your mouth is recovering after the trip to the dentist. The music festival sounded fun and great that you missed the rain. Never fun being soaking wet at a festival! x

Wildflower - just in addition to what KALM said about Vitamin D, if you want to test your level and your GP won't do it (mine didn't) then I would thoroughly recommend doing this: www.vitamindtest.org.uk It only cost £28 and was very easy to do. Luckily my level was quite high in the satisfactory range when I tested towards the start of this year and it's bound to be better at the moment as we're in summer. Funnily enough, at the very end of my appointment on Thursday my new consultant said Vitamin D and oily fish are two things I need to be very mindful of going in to a cycle. Also, where are you based? Create have satellite clinics - I saw a consultant in Bristol for a second opinion after our first cycle. They have a very different view and approach to other clinics so I would recommend going to an open evening or paying for a consultation at both the clinics you like the sound of before making a decision. If you think it's egg quality that's your issue then you may want to look in to Serum too x

KALM - no significant negative consequences to having intralipids if not needed according to the consultant as I asked. Obviously can't be allergic to certain foods but I'm not. Also, CRGW has recently reduced the cost of intralipid infusions from £250 to £125 under their 'patients before profits' ethos so it's actually not that expensive. And if it works, who cares! So we're going for it this time. I hope you're having a good weekend. What book are you reading? x

Amy - glad to hear you're having a good weekend of stepper / melt in the middle puddings  Have you made a decision on the new gym yet? x

Babyninja - I felt exhausted for you reading your post about Friday night. I think if I were you, I'd be tempted to make up excuses not to go out with people from work at the moment. As I said to MuchMore, you need to concentrate your energy on you and your baby at the moment. Your friends will understand when you announce your pregnancy and if they don't, they're not good friends simple as that. I'm in a very no nonsense place at the moment and haven't got time for high maintenance people! Ha ha x

Hi to everyone else. I hope everyone has a lovely Sunday with lots of sunshine and fun things planned x

AFM - having a lazy morning and still in bed which is unheard of for me! It's raining so I'm just enjoying listening to the rain at the moment but need to get up soon to take the dog out in it. It's high tide at 11.30am so we're going to head to the nearest beach so pooch can have a paddle  Then we're off to the gym this afternoon for a gym session and swim/jacuzzi/steam so lovely day ahead. I had a pedicure yesterday and for the first time in about a year I decided not to have orange! I just fancied a change so went for a strawberry pink. I also went to a local psychic/spiritualist (not sure how much/what I believe but all I do know is that she's very accurate and it makes me feel positive once I've been). I practically skipped out of the shop and felt so much better about things so even on just that level it was worth going. She recommended some crystals so I bought five for me and five for DH (they're very inexpensive - about 30p each I think). I put them in a circle on each of our bedside tables as they need to be next to us for a couple of hours a day. DH asked what they were all about when he got home from football and I just said they're for good luck so he said OK and that was it. He he he knows I'd try anything at this point! x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi lovelies,

I've been a bit quiet as been on holiday but have been reading anyway. Awake earlier than DH now as he is probably hungover after the amount of jägerbombs he drank last night!!

Amoeba - hope the mouth is feeling ok. I can't imagine injecting someone else but figure it's got to be better than doing it to yourself. I reckon DH enjoyed injecting me! Your dad's lucky though as you've had lots of practice so you're probably very good at it.

Muchmore- glad the party went well. Healthy eating at a party though, that was always going to be tough!

Kalm - glad the henna worked well. I may pluck up the courage but I don't like permanent dyes. At the moment I'm plucking the worst of my grey out but there are too many to really tackle. My hair is really dark brown so I think they stand out a lot.

Amy - 2 hours on the stepper! That is impressive even for the hotstepper! Must have burned 100s of calories. I would have thought you deserve 2 puddings!!

Sarah - glad you're back on the treatment train. You'll be PUPO before you know it.

Smiley - hope being PUPO is going well. Laughing is the best fertility medicine.

Westies - congrats on the job offer. Your cv must be very impressive. If you think it sounds fun you should definitely take it. You can always leave if it's no good.

Lillie - how annoying that your MIL told others. It's such a personal thing so up to you who you tell. The forums are completely different because they are anonymous so you still have privacy. Plus as you say, we choose whether and when to post.

Babyninja - sounds stressful! You're right to remove yourself from negative/ stressful people. I've withdrawn a lot from my friends over the last year. First to avoid the "are you pregnant?" chat and then to concentrate on tx. Your friend does sound like she loves you to bits but I'm sure she'll understand when you eventually tell her.

I went to a wedding and ended up telling our friends. I thought it must be so obvious by now - big boobs, fat, no drinking - but no one had guessed. One male friend did comment on how big my boobs had got but apart from that no one had noticed. Everyone was so happy for us which was lovely. I get the impression some people knew we had been struggling so my friend who knows about the IVF must have let something slip. Oh well, I don't mind talking about IVF now it's (hopefully) over.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba I hope you got a better nights sleep last night too x  

Lillie I think it is really wrong that your mil told people about treatment   it is a very personal decision who we choose to tell, I hope you have a better day today after the lost keys incident, congratulations on the weight loss that is amazing x  

Muchmore pleased to hear the party went well, he obviously isn't the right guy for your friend if he didn't turn up to her birthday party x  

Kalm the advantage of having naturally orange hair is that it hasn't started to go grey yet!  

Westies it is nice & sunny here today so we went for a long walk round the country park, had to put the miniature dachshund in her bag & carry her part of the way though x  

Snowy how lovely that you could share your news with friends, love that your male friend commented on your boobs!   Stepper said I burned 1900 calories in 2 hours but not sure how accurate it is, there is a lovely new ice cream parlour in town so I had a double cone with lemon sorbet & coconut ice cream yesterday which was lovely then the chocolate pudding in the evening x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x  

I am veering towards not joining another gym & just going back to my gym after the refurb, I will miss the pool, sauna & steam but can always go swimming somewhere else & there is no contract so if it isn't any good I can leave after the first month, lots of my friends are staying & if I start stimming around 21st September I would stop gyming until treatment is over anyway. I was chatting to a friend on Friday who was thinking about trying to contact someone to rehome one of the steppers but I think if I had one at home I might just be unsociable & exercise at home & it is quite nice to work out with my gym buddies


----------



## Amoeba1705

Evening all, hope you've all had a fab Sunday xx

Muchmore glad the birthday party went well, it's a pity the guy didn't show up for your friend though x

Amy good plan to stick to current gym, especially if you've to sign up for 12months at new gym and then will need time out for tx. Your gym after refurbishing might get a fab new stepper xx  

Snowy glad you got to share news with friends...typical that a guy noticed increased boob size though! 

Westies hope visit to psychic was worthwhile; and hope the crystals do their work xx

Lillie can't believe your mil tod people about your tx, surely it's private and up to you and DH who knows!!?  Hope today is better for you and well done on weight loss xx

AFM have had a lazy day lounging in comfy clothes watching TV. Slept better last night too, Kalm I used to get 2 stints of 2hours sleep a night and would doze/clock watch for the remaining time I was in bed 😞 am going for bloods tomorrow to check nothing else causing the tiredness and then mum and me are having a girly day out....just not sure where to yet! X

Hope everyone has a good start to the week tomorrow xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CCs

hope you're all ok.

Babyninja - Your post really resonated with me. I seem to attract pple who have problems and want to offload and never think to ask how I am as they are so wrapped up in their own issues. I took a conscious decision to avoid these "friends" once I started my IVF journey and I have never looked back. They were such a drain and I was starting to get apprehensive about meeting them as I just knew they would be in a depressive negative me, myself and I mood.  Now is the time to look after yourself, HH and baby ninja. BTW well done to your clever niece - great results! 

Kalm - I am so sorry to hear about your running friend, but you're so right, it does make you realise how lucky we are to be alive and well and that we should make the most of our lives. Pleased the home henna worked out. Hope you've had a relaxing weekend, sounds like you have been a busy clementine.

Lillie -  Big hug. Hope you have a better day today. Your MIL had no right telling a people about your tx, you have every right to be annoyed. Agree with Westies that it might be worth having a word with her. Hope you can start cycling soon. On a positive note, well done on the weight loss hun. 

Emelda - All the best for your scan tomorrow hun. Will be thinking of you. 

Amoeba -  Hope you're feeling a bit better post dentist appointment. Sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping well,although completely understandable given everything. Hope the blood test results are ok and that a little break does you good.

Westies - Firstly well done on the job! That is fab news hun. As for the consultation and next steps, I think you need to go your gut feel. If your next cycle is unsuccessful (and let's hope it's not!) what would you do differently? Are you looking to throw everything at it now?  For my part, I had a hysteroscopy before I started tx, mainly for peace of mind and to rule out any other issues. If this cycle is unsuccessful I will take some time out to do the full immunes testing so as not to waste anymore embryos. Perhaps do some more research into the impact of taking intralipids and the steroids without the full tests e.g what impact would they have if your NK cells are in the normal range? I can send you some articles on immunes testing if you're interested. I have also bought the book by Dr Beers "Is your body baby friendly? Happy to lend it to you if you're interested in reading more into it. 

Sarah - how's the down reg going? Must be exciting to be cycling again! FX crossed for you.

Muchmore - How nice of you to host a party for your friend. Good luck with the healthy eating. When is the wedding? 

Wildflower - Hope you're well. When are you hoping to start your next cycle? Sorry if I missed your post.

Amy/hot stepper - Sounds like a plan and swimming will be fun too. Completely understand why you want to keep the social aspect.

Snowy - how funny no one had guessed! Must be nice to be able to talk about it now, especially with good friends.

Hi to beccaboo, nickynack, babycakes and nahla. 

Thanks for your messages and well wishes. The Fringe has been ace, lots of laughs and a great distraction, but also tiring walking between venues etc and late nights. Now back at the hotel relaxing with the DH    I'm 4dp5dt and no symptoms as yet, feeling bit bloated from the nasty progesterone pessaries.  The next interview for my promotion is in a week's time so I will start prepping for that next week to take my mind off the looming OTD. 

Have a lovely evening.

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hiii CCs. 

Smileycat - Glad you've had a distraction for the first few days of your 2ww, it really is the worst wait of them all! Good luck with the interview prep. Sending mega crazy sticky vibes to your little embryo.  

Amoeba - I love the sound of your lazy day. Glad you slept better last night; it's awful not getting enough (or any) sleep. There's a reason sleep deprivation is used as a form of torture!  Enjoy your day with your mum tomorrow.

Amy - That is some calorie burn, I reckon you've earned an ice cream several times over.  Not being tied into a contract at your gym is good, at least it means if you change your mind, you can look elsewhere unlike being locked into the 12 month contract at the new one.

Snowy white - Another milestone reached, telling friends! Really exciting. 

Westies - Glad you enjoyed seeing the spiritualist. I was very much the same with acupuncture, not entirely sure what I believed in terms of what good it does but it made me feel much better and I do think that's the main thing. Did your dog enjoy a little paddle today?

lillie - How awful of your MIL, I totally understand. It's one thing talking to strangers you've chosen to talk to, it's another entirely being quizzed by someone you don't know! I'd feel really uncomfortable as well. Well done you on your weight loss!

MuchMore - Parties aren't for healthy eating.  I went to two 1st birthday parties yesterday... cake was had, twice. 

Hi also to Kalm, wildflower, Babyninja, Nahla, Babycakes, emelda... and anyone else around!

Day 4 of DR done. Not feeling too bad at the moment, this morning I felt a little sad (for no reason, must be hormonal) but I'm ok right now. Really tired, looking forward to my days off on Wed/Thu. My dog went for her free groom this afternoon and she looks lovely, and smells like old lady perfume.


----------



## Beccaboo

Good evening cc's. 

Sorry not been on much, had a busy few days making the most of my week off work. We had our long beach walk during last week, went to Cambridge for the day, met up with friends and now unfortunately I am back at work tomorrow! Going to have the holiday blues even though I haven't been away anywhere. 

Lillie, I think you mentioned about making kale crisps which I did do, they were quite nice, tasted a bit like seaweed not that I've ever actually eaten  seaweed but had that seaweed texture to them! I too would be annoyed if someone I had told about tx had told someone else, it's a personal decision who you tell. well done on the weight loss, that's awesome. 

Hi Amy, I agree that staying with gym buddies sounds a good idea, I too love the social aspect to the gym I go to and love seeing my gym friends. Plus exactly, do you really want to sign up to a contract? 

Sarah, glad DR is going well. How long are you on DR injections for? 

Smiley, I don't think I congratulated you on becoming PUPO again, so congrats. I still can't believe the turnaround! Glad you enjoyed the fringe and hope lots of laughs helps and lifts the mood for a positive outcome. 

Amoeba, glad the dentist wasn't too bad. I had my dentist check up last week and luckily that was all fine. Have a nice mum and daughter day tomorrow. 

Kalm, glad the henna hair dye went well. I've got the odd grey hair at the sides but luckily I'm quite fair at the sides so it blends in ok but when I look in the bathroom mirror I can really see them in the light. I tried plucking a couple out but gave up! Haha

Snowy, glad you had a lovely time in Dorset and nice that you've been able to tell some friends now about being pregnant. Did you have nice weather in Dorset in the end.?

Babyninja, seems as though your friend is pretty demanding and if it brings with it lots of stress for you I would distance myself from it. You can always be there for your friend but this is the time you need to think about you and DH for the present time. 

Much more, glad the party went well. With hen dos and bday parties you definitely seem to be a fab host/party organiser.  

Sorry Ladies I can't scroll back anymore on phone but have read all your posts. 
Before work tomorrow I have my smear test at 8:15! Managed to get an appointment before work and prior to treatment. Meds get delivered on Tuesday ready for DR injections to start on Saturday! Can't wait. 

Xx


----------



## Babyninja

Sarah - Hope you get less tired through DR - may you could spend your days off getting a pampering like your dog! 

Snowy -your holiday sounded like it ended on a bang! Great fun telling friends you must of hidden your girls well during this time! 

Smiley cat  - did you see anyone really talented who stands out and we should watch out for? Sending your embryo love too xx

Westies - congrats on the job! I hope you get though the all decisions and everything feels right from day one x

Amy - I secretly pretend you are exercising for me and I get to eat the treats too.

Ameoba -on radio 4 there's been a program everyday last week at 1/2ish about brains and memory. I think Wednesday or Thursday's is titled sleep. It's really interesting and talks about blue and red light and cortisol in you blood. Worth a listen -mentions about gradually waking up - and backs up about why phones/iPads are bad for you at night xx

Lillie -your MIL is really just wrong. DH needs to tell her the last thing you need is stress and that's the situation she put you in xx

Kalm - I have a wedding in October I need hair colour advice! My HH keeps saying he thinks everyone is  blonde and wants me to stay natural ... I like my hair coloured but need to research what is ok for me to use. 

Muchmuchmore- any ideas why the lad didn't turn up? 

Everyone else - hope this is a cracking week for everyone!

Thank you, ladies soooooo much for the advice. My "inner peace" was completely gone friday night - I was back on nutcase row. Feeling better today. I'm going to take the advice - maintain distance and believe that when my friend finds out she'll understand. Also going to meet on neutral ground for a cuppa and listen to her situation properly, give a little advice if I can, but not get involved too much. She knows my sister is getting married very soon and there's lots for me to do. So I reckon it'll be fine xx but seriously thank you for the level-headed, caring responses ..when I was in stress mode. Xx 

HH and I went along the canal yesterday on our bikes and he firstly told me to slow down- as "your adrenalin has kicked in, I can tell as you have sped up...and you'll be tired later" me thinks -I'm 41 and love cycling loads... Next I am told to stop for a rest and to rehydrate .. We'd hardly started! I'm up for going for and 30mins... Nope I'm not allowed. 36mins out and back that makes more than an hour.. HH is determined. If I'm not tired on Sunday I may go again... I was a little grumpy although we chilled in the sun for an hour...and topped up my patchy tan....omg he was right I'm sooooo tired I napped for two hours and am ready for bed now! He was laughing at me as I climbed the stairs to bed... "Well, you made half a dinner today (he only watched it whiled I napped) and cycled a bit yesterday You must be exhausted! Hee hee hee"

Wedding- HH had a great cake idea for my sister... Plain cakes but buy loads of sugar craft flowers and get my brothers four girls to decorate it in the morning! 

We are going to make the bouquet and button holes... but I suggested foliage from my Nanny's garden including from the tree she planted to remember grandad. My sister is chuffed and my nanny is really perking up!  

Right bed time xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Babyninja - bike ride along the canal sounds like fun. Listen to your body and nap when you need to - your body is working a lot even though you can't see it x

Beccaboo - good work on getting a smear test booked in so quickly. I hope it's not too hideous and that your first day back at work is OK x

Sarah - the tide timetable must have been slightly out as we'd missed high tide, unfortunately so it was a little too far out for pooch to have a paddle. It was raining so hard that we all looked like we'd had a swim by the time we got home  Very refreshing though! Lovely that your dog had some pampering today. When's your next appointment/scan? x

Smileycat - thank you for the sweet offer to borrow your book but I actually already have that book. I read it after my first cycle failed. We've decided to go with the consultant's reccomendation for this cycle and will also do a hysteroscopy before so that'll be September with FET being on the next cycle in October. I'm glad to hear you had fun in Edinburgh  Good luck with your interview prep this week. When will you test? x

Amoeba - enjoy your girls day out tomorrow. Oh and re: sleep, have you tried drinking camonmile before bed, put lavender essense on your pillow and doing some meditation/relaxation/visualisation before bed? All these things really help me when I can't sleep. There's nothing worse so I hope you get some answers from your blood test x

Amy - that's so sweet that you carry your dog when she's tired  Sounds like a good plan on the gym. Hopefully you'll be looking for one with baby classes soon anyway  x

Snowywhite - how was the wedding? How lovely that you told some friends that were there your news. Exciting! Re: the job offer - it's all quite mysterious as I can't get hold of the guy who emailed me. I've tried emailing and calling the office number and haven't received a reply. I can't just sign a contract. I don't even know exactly where the place of work is! I have several significant questions but no way of asking them about it. It's all very unusual and making me feel unsettled about it. Hopefully I get a call early this week so I can ask the questions and make my mind up. I also have lots of job applications in at the moment with some closing dates this week so FX something comes up soon x

Night night CCs and sleep tight x


----------



## Babycakes77

Hello you lovely CC's!
hows everyones weekends been?
Sorry for being away for a few days, It was my birthday on Friday, so I've been busy mainly eating cake!!!!
(chocolate thorntons cake from my mummy, caterpillar jelly tot cake chosen by my god son, toasted marshmellows, 2 magnums, and a slice of walnut cake!) 
Just thought you'd want to know, given our shared love of all things cakey   

It's my parents 40th wedding anniversary next weekend, and so they are treating us to a week in Austria with them and my brother - I cant wait!  I've made them a photo book by sneaking down to their house every time they go away and raiding their photo albums to scan - not a small task after 40 years!!!!  It's come out really well, so im nervously excited to give it to them - I really hope they like it.

So, who has treatment milestones coming up this week??

Hope you all have a good week ladies, I'm not sure if I will have much wifi to stay in touch, so if not, I'll have lots of pages to read on all your news when I get back!

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely ladies, sorry I have been awol again for a few days I have been a bit down to be honest and struggling this last week. I'm prob going to start next go if ICSI mid to late Sept and I'm really scared about it and really finding it hard to be positive about it. Anyway, I'm trying to pull myself around and give myself a kick up the bum and will be better I think when I just get on with it and start my stims.

Sorry no personals I will check in and do some tomorrow, hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Amy76

Happy belated birthday Babycakes   Loving the sound of the thorntons chocolate cake & jelly tot caterpillars   I hope you have a great time away, I am sure your parents will love such a personal gift x  

Emelda I hope your scan goes well tomorrow x  

Amoeba I hope the blood test tomorrow shows everything is ok x  

Sarah our dog came out with a pink bow in her hair last time she went to be groomed x  

Smileycat I hope the interview preparation goes well & helps distract you during the 2ww x  

Baby ninja lovely idea to make button holes & bouquet from plants in your Nanny's garden, the cake has the potential to be a showstopper if your nieces are anything like mine!   Listen to hh & take things easy, I will try & get to the gym tomorrow for you! x  

Beccaboo I hope the smear goes well, exciting that your drugs are arriving on Tuesday x  

Westies I hope you get sorted with a good job soon & exciting that we will be cycle buddies again, whilst you got grown up crystal after someone on the September/October cycle buddies board said frogs are meant to be lucky I opted for a cute little green plastic frog which is also a frog stamp x  

Nickynack sorry to hear you are struggling, really hoping this will be your time, take care lovely x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy belated birthday Babycakes. That is a lot of cake to eat but you fully deserve it...got me wanting cake now! Xx am sure the photo book will be great, such a fab idea xx

Nickynack good to hear from you. Sorry you're feeling down, you will get times like this after what you've been through. fx the good days start increasing for you xx

Westies sorry pooch didn't get a paddle but by the sounds of it it did get a paddle...just in puddles rather than the sea xx the rain has just started up here, although not the fantastic storm we had last night...that was impressive x

Sarah glad dr are going ok and hopefully the tiredness will go  once you're body gets used to the drugs again xx

Beccaboo the dreaded smear 😁 oh won't be long until you start cycling xx 

Babyninja well done on the cycling, and you do right by listening to body...if you need to rest then do xx

Smileycat hlad your pupo bubble is going well and you're enjoying the fringe xx

Thanks everyone for the sleep advice. I don't use 'screens' in bed except my kindle on occasion...mostly I read magazines in bed. I have tried lavender etc but find it has no effect. I believe the antihistamines are helping as well as having a reason for it...if you know what I mean!? Am certain bloods will show nothing and that it is stress/anxiety etc after eveythigg I've been through this year, and am about to embark on with a new job after 12 years in old one and then the adoption journey. I also think some of it is due to boredom and not actually being mentally active for the last 8 weeks or so, so sure once I get back into working etc things will settle a bit more xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - I might get a frog *and* a crystal... to go with my orange bracelet... I think I may go mad. 

NickyNack - Sorry to hear you're having a hard time  it's ok to be scared, I hope you can start to feel more positive soon.

Babycakes - Happy belated birthday! Glad lots of cake was consumed. 

Westies - Good luck on the job hunt. My next scan isn't until 3rd Sept, if all goes well I can start oestrogen afterwards.

Beccaboo - I'm DR for two weeks this time; last time it was only 10 days but I wasn't offered a scan any earlier this time... at first I wished I'd mentioned it but then I thought no, I'd rather go with the flow this time and not worry about a few days extra days. I would say enjoy your smear but really I just hope it isn't too horrible! 

Babyninja - Glad your nanny is feeling better.  Sounds like it's all systems go with the wedding, some lovely ideas. I love weddings.

Night all!  Remember, sleep is like a time machine to breakfast...


----------



## Babycakes77

Sarah - your time machine comment made me crack up!!! I'm going to steal it and use it  
x


----------



## wildflower

NickyNack - don't feel you owe us personals chick if you are struggling with it all. It is so tough this whole thing, i have memories of feeling like I was stuck in a black tunnel for quite a long time while we were on our ttc journey. I wonder if you could try and do some visualisations of it working? Get BabyNinjas little guys on the job! 
Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Amy76

Sarah my frog was only £1 from hobbycraft & is very cute, also ordered an orange pashmina from amazon for £5 as someone said they were told to wrap themselves in one by their fertility acupuncturist, got to be worth a try x  

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya,

How is everyones Monday going. Is so dull and rainy here after such a beautiful weekend. Least it rainy when Im back at work and have I have got terrible holiday blues. Just not in work mode yet! I had my smear test this morning, was literally about a minute and compared to our IVF treatment that was easy! The nurse was lovely though as I told her about my IVF treatment and she was just nice.

Babycakes, happy belated birthday, I didnt realise we had another August birthday CC on here with me and kalm. The cake sounds superb and glad you had a nice day. Austria sounds amazing too. 
I did a photo album for my dad for fathers day, my nan - my dad's mum passed away earlier this year and my dad had the inherited loads of really old family photos so I bought an old vintage album and made it up for him. It looked really good and something personal to treasure.

Hi Nickynack, sorry to hear youve had some down days. I hope this week sees a better week for you. Just think of all us lovely CC's you will be cycling with again and you are definately not alone. This time Im very excited to be starting again but my biggest fear isnt actually whether my one little frozen embroyo thaws but its actually if this works and I m/c again! I need to step back a bit and take each step as it comes.
Here is a smily face for you and a hug.   

Amy, frogs too, thats interesting, I need to get myself down to hobbycraft! Funnily last week when me and DH went on our coastal walk, we walked through some wooded area too and I couldnt believe how many baby frogs we saw jumping around under foot. There was loads and I was really conscious on stepping on one there was that many! Hopefully that was a good lucky sign!

Amoeba, when do you start new job, cant be long now. Are you excited about getting back into work? As you say, maybe when you get into that routine again your sleeping pattern will get better.

Hi Sarah, Not too long on DR then and prob be a fair bit ahead of me then. My ET will be 6th October, sounds ages away but will fly by im sure.

Hi Wildflower, Kalm, Nahla, Westies, Babyninja. Smiley, Snowy, Muchmore, plus anyone else I have missed.

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

My cat regularly brings frogs into the house. Had no idea it was lucky. Next time he does it I'll avoid freaking out and just enjoy the luckiness!


----------



## Smileycat

Happy belated birthday Babycakes!        The photobook sounds like a fab idea!

Bayninja -   we saw lots of established acts, but we did see a trio called Daphne who are definitely one to watch! Don't push yourself too hard hun, gotta leave some energy for baby ninja. 

Sarah - lol! loved your time machine comment. brilliant, will definitely steal that one. What do you have planned for your hols this week?

Westies - sounds like a good plan. Not long until your hysterscopy and then you will be cycling again before you know it 

Nickyknack - sending big hugs your way      . IVF is sooooo hard and plays with your emotions. We're here for you if you need to vent. Take care of yourself hun.

Beccaboo - hurrah to a quick an easy smear test. Hope your first day back at work wasn't too bad. 

Amy - ooh orange pashmina sounds lovely, will take a look on Amazon. I had no idea about frogs being a sign of good luck, will see if I can get one this week. BTW are you still wearing orange nail polish?


Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM I'm halfway through the 2WW! Miserable day today, rainy and cold. I returned from Edinburgh and went for an acupuncture session to relax and aid implantation. My skin is a bit greasy and I feel bloated but I'm convinced it's the progesterone, as I rarely have any pre AF symptoms. 

Sending positive vibes to you all.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hmmm never knew about frogs! Oh there is a sweet shop in Scarborough (where I've been today) called the Orange Frog....now that has to be the best frog 😜😜 x

Beccaboo I start new job on 7th September..am scared in a way as they have such high expectations but really looking forward to it xx

Sarah love your time machine comment...makes it worthwhile going to bed    xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - I know cats bringing you "presents" is meant to be a sign of affection but I used to hate it when my cat growing up used to bring birds/animals in to the house, especially half dead! Let's hope the frogs are a sign of good luck x

Beccaboo - I'm glad your smear test was over quickly and that the nurse was nice to you  I hope you managed to get in to work mode in the end x

Sarah - thanks for your good luck wishes  Not long until your scan - only next week and it'll be here before you know it. Exciting! Like Babycakes, I loved your sleep comment  x

Amoeba - was it thunder and lightening? We had it too on Sunday. I love watching storms. How did your blood test go? Will you have to wait long for the results? Also, where did you end up with your Mum on your girls day out? I hope you had a lovely day and didn't get too wet! x

Amy - yes lovely to be cycle buddies again  I saw that comment about lucky frogs and now feel I need to get a frog of some description to add to my collection. I need to be careful that my bedside table doesn't turn in to some sort of witches alter!  x

NickyNack - big hugs  I can totally related to being scared about starting treatment again. Have you had your planning appointment yet? Are you making any changes for this cycle? I think the tweaks I've made and the plan we have now is what's turned the corner from me feeling down and panicky to feeling positive again. Don't feel like you have to post personal messages for everyone on here - we're all here to support you so if you're feeling down or just want to vent then post away! x

Babycakes - happy belated birthday honey  You kept that quiet! All the cakes sound delicious! How lovely that your parents are taking you to Austria for a week. Where abouts are you going? When do you go? x

Smileycat - 5dp5dt wahoo! Not long to go. You're doing amazingly well and I have everything crossed for you   How are you feeling? x

Lillie - how are you doing honey? x

How's everyone else? Any news? AFM - not much to report really. Another job applied for today. Another dog walk. Another weekly food shop. Burst in to tears when DH came home from work for no real reason but a big hug from him and I was fine again. Think I just need a job now! 

Westies xx


----------



## Beccaboo

So who's DH are glued to the arsenal vs Liverpool match tonight - Lillie, Westies and Amy. I hope we dont have grumpy DH's!


----------



## IloveWesties

Yes, I'm sitting next to DH on the sofa with the dog by our feet. I can see what will happen now - DH will become very animated as soon as the action starts and dog will run for cover and that will probably be my cue to go upstairs. I need to change the bedsheets so will probably do that. Oh the glamour! I was due to see a friend for a drink tonight but she got stuck at work late so cancelled. Boo! I'd far rather be in the pub having a giggle and catch up. I hope they win for all our sakes! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Yes DH has text conversation throughout the game with his mate and becomes very animated too. All starts off fairly calm! X


----------



## lillieb87

Ho ladies

beccaboo I am a football widow again tonight....hope they win this time they havent had the best start!! glad ur smear went well xx

Ameoba am sureu wil exceed their expectations hun. Any news on the adoption open evening zx

westies sending   i have actually felt like that 2day....could b the weather! I am fine 2day altho had a horrid day at work doin 2 meetings that i felt were out of my depth but i am only one in for 2 weeks!! eek!!

amy i like the idea of wrapping urself in orange.....i did a grand job of that last week with my fake tan haha! i am a fake tan virgin!!

sarah ur time machine sayin proper made me smile.....hope ur symptoms of de arnt too bad x

nickynack sending   its normal to still hav bad days an hopefully the good woll outweigh the bad soon xx

babycakes hope u had a lovely day. I hav heard Austria is amazing....my younger sister is meant to b repping there from october....if she goes...

smiley hope the 2ww isnt too bad foru hun.....good luck with ur interview prep xx

snowy my cat actually brings "gifts" half alive!! not too great when u hav a bird flappin around ur living room!!

hello all u other ladies......we hav survived another Monday...least its bank hol nxt week so extra day haha 

afm feelin better 2day we are going to speak to parents an say if they cant keep it to themselves then be warned.....u wont b told anything!! but harsh but i.am fed up of being everbody else gossip....its not evenas if its happy news!! 

to cheer me up we are havin chocolate fudge cake an ice cream at half time....only a small bit as am still on the slimfast!! i cooked a roast for tea an cooked far too many carrots so shared them with the pup!! his poop tomorrow will be our lucky colour!! x


----------



## lillieb87

becca westies...dh just asked me if i thought somethin was "on side" i actually looked at the fireplace!! like i care about the game!! his actually makin lotsof noises very similar to the ones i make doin my injections


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies thanks girl asking, blood test went ok..even when my body decided to stop filling the tube! To phone at end of week, unless they contact me sooner regarding results. Yes it was a thunder/lightening storm on Saturday...it was very impressive! Mum and me went to Scarborough for the day, we had a mooch about the shops, a game or two of prize bingo, and an ice cream sundae    x

Wonder if you can buy an orange frog of some description.....might gave to investigate      


Lillie open evening is Friday afternoon, so will go after drop dad at hospital. He's having another op so to be at hospital in Newcastle for 8am, and the open afternoon is at 2pm in Durham...then back to Newcadtle for visitinng...a busy day!!  Lol to pup poop being our lucky colour  the chocolate cake and ice cream sound fab xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

I love that you all so open to the slightly crazy lucky things we hear about on our fertility journey, I don't think there will ever be such a lovely cycle buddies group  

Dp is watching the football with some mates, just hoping they win so we have happy men  

Amoeba the orange frog sweet shop sounds like the perfect lucky place to go x  

Westies I recommend the hobbycraft frog, think he is designed for small children but I love him x  

Smileycat I had to take my nail varnish off when I had my op but will have to do lucky orange nails ready for scratch a week on Friday (4th sept) then dr starting on the monday (7th sept), hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you, really hope this is your time x  

Snowy clearly your cat knew about frogs being lucky & was trying to help, one of my Labradors once brought a baby rabbit in to my bungalow whilst I was in the shower & just left it in the bathroom & went back outside so when I got out of the shower there was a perfectly fine if a bit confused cute little bunny hiding in the corner next to the cupboard x  

Beccaboo I hope the baby frogs from your walk prove to be lucky, I did see a cute looking orange frog eraser pencil topper on the hobbycraft website but they didn't have it in at our local store although they were due a delivery so might have to make another visit x  

Lillie not too long until your follow up appointment, hope you managed to get your blood test done, love that you are going for an all over orange glow x  

Baby ninja I did 90 minutes on my stepper tonight for you so you can have a treat x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lillie, your comment about looking at the fireplace on talk of on side made me chuckle! I can just imagine it. Chocolate fudge cake at half time sounds good, a little treat I think is needed as a reward for being healthy on your slim fast. 

Amoeba, oh I missed out on an impressive thunderstorm where I am on the weekend. I love a good storm. Friday does sound a busy day for you, I hope the open evening gives you some more information on the adoption process. 
Let us know if you find orange frogs. I might have a Google too! 

Amy, it's always you that tell us about these crazy things and we follow you! Haha. I too shall be painting nails orange come Saturday ready for FET. 

Xx

xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi amy cant hav the bloods done until af arrives....due Thursday!!   it may come a day early so results will b back on time for apt tuesday!! 

Are u havin any treats to counter act ur 90 mins??

DH is gettin frustrated at the football......I am tryin to do some coursework...not gettin very far inbetween the cursing an posting hehe x


----------



## Amy76

I had to collect a John Lewis order from our local waitrose & they had a chocolate tart reduced so have had some of that  

Lillie I hope you get the blood test done & results through x  

Beccaboo we can both have matching orange nails x


----------



## Amoeba1705

So far my orange frog search has brought up a 'littlest pet shop' orange frog toy and an orange frog eraser!


----------



## lillieb87

omg ameoba i remember little pet shop....didnt know it was still around x


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - I'd have been quite tempted to keep the baby bunny. How cute!
The frogs the cat brings in are always alive and unhurt. They usually hop around the lounge for a bit before I manage to catch them and set them free. Occasionally we find a dehydrated frog in the conservatory which is pretty nasty. 
Perhaps I should start collecting them as lucky charms. Now that would be a weird witch like thing to do!

I still have my orange nails btw but my original bottle ran out so I have a new shade of peachy orange which is lovely! Thank god I like it as I have to keep it until January!

Smiley - glad it's going well being PUPO. Not long now and fx this is your time.

Nickynack - sorry you've been feeling down. Hopefully when the cycle gets going you'll feel more positive but it's totally understandable to be up and down.

Beccaboo - I also had post holiday blues today and i wasn't even off for very long. At least we have a bank holiday weekend to look forward to.

Hope all the football widows aren't having to put up with too much nonsense from your DHs. I've basically had to develop an interest in football to keep me sane. If you can't beat em...

Lillie - roast sounds yummy and well done on the commitment to orange - orange dog poo is taking it to a whole new level.
Loved the fireplace comment!

I'm off to Port Sunlight for a work trip tomorrow. Never been there before so will be interesting although part of me can't be bothered. I'd rather be at home in my PJs! The hotel does seem to have a spa so perhaps I will check that out.


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, a chocolate tart sounds like a fab treat to have after stepping. I think I need a new bottle of orange nail varnish as mine is coming to the end and gone a it goey, might purchase a new one tomorrow lunch break. 

Snowy, well done on keeping the orange nails. Boo to being back at work hey, I spent my whole day catching up with emails! But yes, yippee for a long weekend coming up. Definitely check out the spa and I hope they offer some good room service too! 

Amoeba, I remember littlest pet shop! 

I did remember I had a silver frog brooch that my grandad gave me when I was little, never worn it but it reminds me of my grandad and has just sat in my jewellery box for years and years. I might wear it, ok I might look a bit strange wearing a frog brooch but if it's lucky, I'm on it! 

No goals on tonight's footie match ladies but least they didn't lose. DH doesn't seem to bad. Phew xx


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo frog brooch sounds fun to me not at all strange......dh is gettin txt about the game now..my dad always winds him up sayin ****....nil....meanin they always get nil lol x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ok you guys, I am going orange frog shopping ASAP... every little helps?


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi crazy clems  
Orange frogs ... Now there's a new thing to be getting into  
Quick one from me as I'm late to bed ... Again! It was my grandmas funeral today and it all went really well. There were some lovely tributes and a real sense that she'd lived a full and happy life. 

Now I am staying at my mum's before heading to Northern Ireland tomorrow for a couple of days for work. Then back on Thursday via clinic for endo scratch! Crazy  
Beccaboo I totally know what you mean re the smear being so simple  
Babycakes happy birthday! Sorry I missed it on the day. I lived in Austria for a year back in the 90s and totally loved it!


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies 

muchmuch enjoy Ireland sounds like a crazy few days xx

Up super early 2day as the pup who is usually an angel at bed time started barkin at god knows what hour....he started at 3am!! however we had a lovely suprise delivery at 5am.....fresh bread scotch eggs millionaire shortbread cornflake cake an rocky roads yummy.....not sure how slimfast will work 2day hehe z


----------



## emeldamicheals

Hello and Good morning CC's....... I read all posts but I just hope I can remember atleast a few....

Firstly, please, I will like to know if we are talking about real frogs here or crafts. I hate frogs....

Be reminded, am still rocking my orange nail polish ever since. Though, some people feel that orange nail polish isn't the best looking. Amy you are guilty....

Sarah - Welldone with the DR so far.....

Amoeba - I can see bloods went well and nothing much to worry. I agree with you that sleep could be affected when one has lots of things on her mind, what you have gone through and because you have not been working thereby borred.  Am sure you will be fine. What about movies? Like putting a movie and lying down on the bed to see if it helps you fall asleep.

Westies - Congrats on the new job. It's always good to try something new and different and like you said that you can always quit if you don't like it. So what did not DH think abt moving to London for the job.

Babycakes - 40th wedding anniversary? Your parents? I love to hear and see couples that have stayed that long. Photo album sounds lovely and austria will be fun with all family members there. I bet you can't wait for the weekend....

Lillie - Was angry to read about what your MIL did. What gave her the right to tell someone? Some things are private c'mon... I guess she thought she was helping but that was so wrong. Maybe, you could tell her how you feel about what she did but in a friendly and calm way. You know how MIL's can be... Well done on loosing 3lb's...

Amy - kuddos... 2 hrs on stepper, burning that much of calories. I always assume what I see on the screen is right. I can never do 2 hrs straight on tread mill. I love your commitment.  Are you going to gym to loose weight or just for fitness? If it is for weight loss, I just wanted to add something personal I feel. Sometimes, it's good to give ourself a treat for a job well done especially your type but I was thinking ice-creams, chocolate puddings etc contains lots of calories. Its always easier to loose so much when we accompany working out with healthy eating. What do you think?

Nickynack - I know how you feel but i do hope you start feeling very positive again. Goodluck

Smiley - Pupo things... You are so occupied and I guess that is making time fly for you. When is your test date?

Muchmore - Safe trip to northern ireland...

Beccaboo - Were you the one that said about going for a pap smear. Goodluck with that...

AFM - I had my scan yesterday. For sure, I have lost the other twin. No heart beat and baby looks smaller now. 7 weeks plus. So my body is going to absorb it gradually until it absorbs it completely. However, my wonderful LO that pushed out 2 of the siblings to stay alone is doing very great.
Baby measured 10 weeks and 6 days yesterday.  So I am officially 11 weeks today. Baby was so relaxed crossing the legs yesterday on scan with hands, big head and other features. 
Am happy and still glad I have one. Thank God I transferred 3. Atleast, I still have one to thank God for it.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Snowy white1

Emelda - so sorry to hear about your twin but glad to hear the other baby is doing well. Your baby has a little angel to look after her now.


----------



## IloveWesties

Emelda - sorry to hear about the twin but lovely news to hear your baby is doing well and seems relaxed  I'm not sure about the job offer as its all very mysterious and I can't get hold of the company - by phone or by email. Also, what do you mean about moving to London? I live in Somerset. I love visiting London for the day or a weekend but I would never want to live there. I'm more of a country girl x

Lillie - your early morning bakery delivery made my mouth water. Think you may have to have a day off the diet! x

MuchMore - I'm glad to hear that your grandma's funeral went OK. They're never nice but I'm glad you left feeling positive. I find funerals have a way of making you appreciate life more. I hope the next few days aren't too manic for you and hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend planned to recover? x

Beccaboo - my DH wasn't too annoyed after the football either as he'd predicted a draw. Your brooch sounds like a lovely lucky thug to wear x

Snowywhite - I hope you can enjoy some treats at the hotel. Spa sounds good  x

Amoeba - that's weird that your body decided not to fill the blood collection tube. Has that happened before? I guess they had enough blood to run the test anyway? Great that they can turnaround the results so quickly. I'm not sure my surgery would be that on the ball! Your day out sounded lovely. What do you have planned for today? x

Beccaboo - good luck with the frog shopping. I think I'm going to have to buy one too now - add it to the (long!) list of crazy things I've done to try and help the cause! x

AFM - feeling rather annoyed and the day has only just started. DH left the house at 7am to go and have his blood test done at our GP surgery (well not the local one but the one which is about 15 mins drive as they do an early clinic for people who work). Anyway, he waited for 30 minutes to get called in by the nurse only to tell him she couldn't take his blood as she didn't have the right tube or something!!! So, he's now late for work and hasn't had the test done. I'm going to call in a minute to re-book him in again. I really hate it when things like this happen (which seems to be all the time to us!)  Think I need to take the dog out for a walk and get some fresh air x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Muchmore glad to hear funeral went well and it was a good send off for your grandma.  enjoy your trip to Ireland  xx

Lillie very jealous of the early morning delivery!   xx

Westies that seems weird that you can't get hold of company!    And yes my body often refuses to fill the little blood tubes, the nurse did get the tube filled by pressing on the vein...it's weird!  

Emelda sorry to hear about other twin but so glad your lo is doing well xx

Hope everyone has a good day xx  

AFM sun is shining again and I have lunch with my pregnant friend...we meet up regularly but as she is being induced in 3 weeks and I have to go back to work out lunch catch ups will stop! We will go back to having catch ups over evening meals but when the twins are here it won't be so easy for her to come out and about, so making the most of the time now xx oh and I might squeeze a trip to IKEA later as my dad managed to smash 2 of the plates from my dinner set, when mum and I were out yesterday and the set is from IKEA, and usually they sell the plates individually so fx I can get some replacements   X


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Emelda sorry to hear about your twin   Regarding the frogs I am not going with real ones, there is a limit to my dedication!   You are right that healthy eating is important & generally my diet is quite healthy, I go to the gym to make me feel good not to lose weight and I think it is good to have treats, especially after everything my body has been through in the past 18 months x  

Lillie I thought you were going to say your dog had left you a surprise package!   The cornflake cakes & millionaires shortbread sound fab x  

Snowy I hope your work trip goes well today x  

Beccaboo the frog broach sounds perfect & lovely that it was from your granddad x  

Muchmore I'm glad the funeral went well   my nan was nearly 94 when she died & her funeral definitely felt like a celebration of her life which was nice. Sounds like you have a busy few days ahead x  

Westies sorry to hear about dh's blood test, hope you get it sorted soon. Have you considered doing some temping for a bit? I did temping when I first left university mainly just reception work in car showrooms but it was quite nice to earn some money whilst deciding what I wanted to do, no one had any expectations of you because you were a temp so they were pleased if you just turned up on time & it is flexible so you could fit it around what suits you with interviews & treatment x  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice time with your friend & manage to get replacement plates from ikea if you go x  

Hope everyone else is ok x 

There is an orange frog in the pack of 'Whomp Eraseables Pond Pals' on the Hobbycraft website, just ordered it online but had to order some other bits as well to get free click & collect


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning,

Muchmore, I am glad your nannys funeral went as well as these things can do and lovely she had some nice tributes. She was a very good age wasnt she. Enjoy trip to Ireland and good luck for the scratch. So when does that mean you get started again? 

Lillie, sounds lovely, who was the surprise delivery from? What a lovely start to the morning.

Emelda, sounds though your scan confirmed what you kind of already knew. Its very sad but as you say, thankful for that little one thats still tucked up and going strong. I think the frogs can be whatever you want, I dont know, this was Amy's doing!
Yes it was me that had the smear, was over quick and all a very simple procedure. Hope the results come back ok and least I am now up to date again. I hadnt realised my last one was in 2012 which I guess they are every 3 years I think so works out right.

Westies, How annoying about your DH not getting the tests done. I agree, things like that are so frustrating as we have to fit everything around a job, we all have busy lives and its just takes more time up organisng and going to another appointment doesnt it. Hope you get it sorted.

Amoeba, enjoy your lunch with your pregnant friend. Is this the one you have been shopping with and gone with her for scans etc... Cant believe she is nearly due already.

Amy, I have the frog brooch on today  I pinned it onto my cardigan as would have looked silly on a white camisol type top Im wearing today. I always tend to think of old people when I think of brooches!

Im at work today and have had my delivery of my meds! I was a bit worried as last time they got delivered in a gigantic box that wasnt discreet at all, it was too big to walk home with but it did have my gonal f pen in with a load of cooling stuff. As I have no fridge kept medication the box was on the smaller side. So currently sat in my huge office with all my needles in a box under my desk!

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo yes it's the same friend. She is currently 33weeks, and is due to be induced on 17th September, so not long until the babies are born x glad all your meds have arrived...a step closer to starting xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all.

How was your lunch Amoeba? 

It started off sunshiney today but now its grey, dull and rainy - just in time for my walk home - with my box of meds! Oh joy! 
I had a little mooch around the shops at lunch and bought a new nail polish but I think its more of a coral pink colour than an orange. I also saw a nice coat and top - shops seem to be getting all the autumn wear in already! Although I do love Autumn clothing so feel a shop coming on.

Quick question, Im not really a big drinker anyway and didnt drink at all during last treatment - DR, Stimms etc. Due to start DR on Saturday and have a 60th birthday party to go to that evening, I wasnt going to have any alcohol but wondered if it would matter if I had a couple of glasses of wine on DR day 1? What are your thoughts on this anyone??

xx


----------



## emeldamicheals

Beccaboo - I think drinking a few glasses wouldn't cause any harm. It depends on what makes you comfortable and your psychology ofcourse.  Personally, I wouldn't drink because I already said it earlier that I don't drink before or on tx. Maybe, its all in my head but thats me.


----------



## emeldamicheals

Beccaboo - I actually just understood your post about the drugs been deliverd at the office in a gigantic non-discreet box. Very funny. How did you manage? I wonder what I would have done if it was me cos I will feel everyone in my offoce now knows am doing ivf. How did you leave the office with it?

Westies - Maybe, I misunderstood you earlier. I thought the job was supposed to be in london.

Amy - Now I get it. I thought you were watching your weight.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo lunch was great, we had a good chat...lunch took us 2 hours! Hope it's not too rainy for your walk home x

Went to IKEA and what should've cost me £1.60 for 2 plates ended up being 12.60 as bought new placemats and some glasses too...could spend a fortune in that shop! X


Hope everyone has had a good day xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - I had the odd drink during DR and even had a glass of prosecco a couple of nights before ET. I honestly don't think a couple of drinks will do any harm.


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo exciting that your drugs have arrived, the delivery company phoned today & arranged to deliver mine a week on Thursday, all starts to make it seem a bit more real! I think you would be fine to have a couple of drinks at the weekend x  

Emelda my mum has made me a cheese flan for tea with broccoli, cheese, eggs & cottage cheese in & I have raspberries for pudding so quite healthy, although there is still some chocolate tart left x  

Amoeba pleased you had a nice time catching up with your friend, I thought ikea had some nice new stuff when we went last week x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi emelda, it was the box of meds on my last treatment that was delivered to my work and too big to carry home. I had to call my dad to collect it. Luckily I work on a set of desks all men so they never asked! The ladies I used to sit next to would have definitely wondered what the delivery was so I was lucky to get away with no questions asked! Today's meds were in a nice small box! 

Thanks for the comments on the alcohol. I hardly drink at all and wouldn't usually drink during treatment but I just thought as it will only be day 1 of DR, I'm not going for EC this time then 1 or 2 wines would be ok. I won't go more than that as I don't drink a great deal anyway. 

Amoeba, we should be getting an ikea in Norwich as our closest one is probably near to lakeside/bluewater which isn't actually close at all! I can't wait. 

Just paint nails in the coral colour I bought today. Think I may need to purchase another varnish a bit more orangey though! 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Amy, I meant to also say exciting that you get your meds delivers next week. What date will you be starting DR? 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs!

Amy - Hope you've enjoyed some of that chocolate tart. 

Amoeba - A trip to IKEA isn't complete without buying something you didn't originally go for.

Beccaboo - I don't think alcohol at this point will make any difference at all. It's more important (in my opinion) to abstain when you're going through a fresh cycle because you are using your eggs. During a FET, anything up to the point of ET is *probably* ok, because there's nothing to affect before the embryo is transferred. Alcohol doesn't damage your lining, or the effectiveness of the drugs. I've decided to go alcohol free since I blitzed a bottle of wine when we had our last BFN but it's really personal preference. I wouldn't worry about it.

emelda - Sorry to hear about your twin  glad that your growing LO is doing well though.

Westies - How annoying about your DH's blood test! It drives me mad when doctors and hospitals run late or don't have the right things. I wonder how late they ended up by lunchtime. 

MuchMore - Glad your grandma's funeral went well. 

My 'weekend' starts this evening, hoorayyy! I can finally (try to) relax now because I told my boss about needing time off in a few weeks. I was completely dreading it, even though she was supportive through my fresh cycle, and wanted to speak to her in person but she only visits every few weeks and I didn't know when I'd next see her. So I told her when she phoned today, and she was ok about it all... she did say 'well, it's just like TTC naturally' and 'relax and enjoy the process'    but I can have my time off after ET so it's fine.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi you amazing lot, thanks so much for all ur kind words and encouragement, it really helps knowing you all understand - that's the thing, I don't feel like I can talk to anyone else really at the minute who hasn't been thro IVF as they dont understand that's the problem and don't know what to say. I'm ok, just feel anxious and scared when I think about it and like you said Beccaboo if I dare to think I will even get as far to have any good quality embies to go back in on ET what if I m/c again - I couldn't bear it   Its the feeling of it all been out of my control that gets to me, the waiting and the hoping or daring not to hope - it's driving me crazy  

Hey anyone having acupuncture still? I went tonight and a few of the needles felt funny when they went in - she twists them and I get a dull ache especially in my hands - anyone else experience this? 

We have our appt at the clinic for 10th sept when I will get my drugs, sign the consent forms and they will tell me to stop taking the pill and start my stims so at least I have a date now  

Ameoba - I wish we had a closer IKEA as I love it there, closest is Leeds x

Muchmore - ur granny's funeral sounded like it went well, as far as they can and I'm glad u have a busy few days to help take ur mind off it - enjoy Ireland lovely  

Emelda - sorry to hear ur news and although it's great news that one of ur twins is hanging in there tight it's still sad news about the other poor little one, sending you big  

Westies - had our follow up appt a few weeks ago and doing the same short protocol with same max drugs but additionally having another injection to thin my blood to help eliminate blood clots or sticky blood that can cause m/c - glad ur feeling positive about ur tweeks - not long till you go again Hun ey xx

Amy - I wish ur mum would make me that cheese flan it sounds yummy, and I hope you had some of that choc tart with ur raspberries   xx

Sarah - hooray to ur long weekend   and good you have sorted things at work so you can relax a bit more and focus on ur treatment xx

Beccaboo - couple of wines will be fine like the others have said, just relax and enjoy them and glad ur meds have arrived - when do you start then? Xx

Babycakes - hope you had a lovely birthday Hun xx

Hi to Snowy, Smiley, Wildflower ( thanks for ur lovely message 😘), Lillie and everyone else - hope ur all doing ok too xxxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello from my Premier Inn hotel room in Northern Ireland  
Thanks for your lovely comments everyone. The funeral was the best it could have been and we have already had a very productive first day of work here. The weather is terrible but that's not a problem fortunately  
Beccaboo I start next week, all being well, when AF arrives. I feel like I've waited a long time and now it's suddenly here! Well almost here  
Emelda sorry to hear about your twin. I am so pleased the other little one is well though. 
Amy, I would simply not have been able to eat those strawberries without the choc tart  
Amoeba ... Only an extra £10 or so? That is real restraint when it comes to IKEA! 
Westies I hope the job situation gets sorted soon. 
Ok ladies I am off for an early night as there have been too many late ones in a row recently.


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies....a very wet one here but cant complain its the first rain we have had since last week!!

muchmuch glad u got to N Ireland ok an its been productive xx

sarah glad ur weekend has started already.....I am jealous x

westies booo to ur docs thats happened to me before inc being told i would b charged for a blood test even tho our tx was on nhs.....didnt bother me but warning would have been nice xx

nickynack glad u hav a date now..keep that chin up xx

emelda sorry about ur twin   great news that u still hav one little fighter tho xx

ameoba.....I still haven't visited IKEA!! not long til u start ur new job!!

beccaboo my dad did the delivery. Vlad ur drugs hav arrived in a not so big box!! eek its all exciting!!

smiley when is otd? it must be loomin xx

hello all u other cc hope u are doin well xx

afm af has arrived early again....has always been early since bfn! so off to docs this am for the blood test they forgot!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's.

Its been quiet on here today.

Sarah, I'm glad you were able to get the time off work after ET. How many days will you have off? Most of the 2ww?

Nickynack, I hope you are having a better couple of days now. 
Ive never tried the accupuncture, im such a wimp!

Muchmore, well I hope AF comes on time so you can get started with the rest of us again. 

Lillie, its raining where I am too. Dull and grey and not very summer like! Hope the blood test went well.

Hope all you other ladies are okay today. I'm going to there theatre tonight with my mum to see Dirty Dancing, cant wait. 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah I hope you have found something nice to do on your 'weekend', great that your boss was understanding about needing time off, not sure about relaxing & enjoying the process!  

Nickynack exciting that you have dates now, it is scary starting each round of treatment but how fantastic it is that so many crazy clementine ladies are pregnant now, hopefully it will be your turn this time x  

Muchmore good luck for the scratch tomorrow x  

Lillie I hope the blood test went well & you get the results in time for your clinic appointment x  

Beccaboo I hope you have fun at the theatre tonight x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Of course I had to have chocolate tart with the raspberries last night & there is some left to have tonight whilst watching bake off!


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - enjoy Dirty Dancing! What theatre is it on at? Don't let anyone put you in the corner  x

Lillie - yey to AF arriving! When you say 'early', how many days are your cycles since your treatment cycle? How did the blood test go this morning? x

MuchMore - thanks, me too. I had an interview this morning and have actually started a spreadsheet so I can keep track of all the applications I have in as I was getting myself a bit confused with all the closing dates. There's quite a few closing in the next couple of weeks so hopefully I'll get some more interviews soon. These things are always a bit time consuming but I'm feeling positive because there are quite a few job vacancies that I like the sound of  I hope the weather cheers up for you in Northern Ireland and it's not too tiring for you x

NickyNack - I have stopped the acupuncture for the time being mainly due to cost more than anything else but will probably go back to it when I start my next FET cycle. I have had that sensation before and I told the acupuncturist so she took that needle out and put another one in. It's something to do with charge/energy but not sure exactly what it means! Are you still enjoying it and is it still relaxing you? x

Sarah - I hope you're enjoying the start to your very long weekend  Great news that you've spoken with your line manager too, that must be a relief x

Amy - how exciting that your meds are arriving next week. Yey! x

Amoeba - what fun things have you done today? x

Hello everyone else. How are your weeks going? It seems to be getting a little quiet on here but perhaps that's because everyone is busy. Any nice plans for the bank holiday weekend?

AFM - as I said to MuchMore, I had an interview this morning and have seen another two jobs online yesterday and today so going to apply for those tomorrow. I have my blood tests tomorrow, including the Glucose Tolerance Test, so will be in the GP surgery for most of the morning! I hope I can get signal so I can waste some time on the internet but will take a book just in case.


----------



## IloveWesties

PS Emelda - just realised that Sharry hasn't updated the front page with your  I think you need to ask her to do it if you want it updated x

It would be lovely to keep updating that even though we're in the long established buddies area


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hello ccs xx 

Westies hope the interview went well. Good luck with the sitting about in the doctors tomorrow...it will seem like the longest 2 hours!   I hope the test shows no diabetes though xx

Beccaboo enjoy the theatre tonight xx

Lillie hope tests went ok today. xx

Hope everyone else is giving a good day...it's Wednesday which means gbbo tonight 😀😀 xx

AFM nothing exciting really yo day...went food shopping, bought a Dyson cordless vacuum cleaner and sorted out my 'school' bits as have new pencil cases etc. planning to sort work clothes at some point over next few days as they are currently in a box for to wardrobe bring full of my nice summer clothes! Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, glad you have your treats ready for GBBO tonight!

Westies, Hi. Dirty Dancing is on at our big theatre in Norwich so dont need to travel far. We get some good shows on and Ive always wanting to see it in London so pleased I get to see it. 
I think a spreadsheet to keep track of all the applications and closing dates is a good idea, looks as though you are all organised with it. Hope the tests go well tomorrow and yes, definaitely take a good book just incase!

Hi Amoeba, sounds like youve had a productive day sorting things out even though it may not have been exciting.

I have set GBBO to record tonight so can catch up with it tommorrow hopefully. Hope you all have your GBBO treats at the ready ladies!

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - I'm very sad and think that your Dyson cordless vacuum cleaner and new stationery purchases sound VERY exciting! I do love new stationery and gadgets. I don't really expect them to find anything (at least I hope they don't!) but it's more of a 'tick the box' exercise. It will be interesting though to see what my results are with the GTT due to the PCO (?S) and question mark over insulin resistance. Time will tell but I know who to ask when my results come through!  x

Beccaboo - I love it when big shows come to local theatres. We saw Lion King in Bristol a couple of years ago and it was amazing! Have fun x

Amy - I've got some mini meringue nests, strawberries and cream for my GBBO treat tonight. I'm trying to be so good but thought that wasn't too naughty and I deserve a treat after my interview  x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just had a call from doctor surgery...problem with my bloods (she mentioned my thyroxine) to see GP, but first avail appt is Tuesday so now a long wait to find out what's wrong!


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, sorry I've been absent the last few days.. been reading but just not having any time to post.

*Amoeba* really sorry to hear there is a problem with your bloods and how frustrating to have to wait until Tuesday to find out. I hope it is nothing to worry about. Like Westies i also love a gadget and stationary purchase  I miss the excitement of getting new stationary at the end of the summer before the new school term!

*Westies* a spready to track your job applications is the type of thing i would do! Fx for a good result from your interview this morning. Enjoy your meringue, strawberries and cream tonight! Hope the tests tomorrow go smoothly.

*Beccaboo* enjoy Dirty Dancing! DP's parents are taking us to the theatre in Birmingham on Sat night, we are going to see The Bodyguard. It has some xfactor type person in it I think! Acupuncture doesn't hurt by the way, I generally very rarely feel the needles going in and even when you get a slight sensation it doesn't last long. I am not a big needle fan.. I did used to give blood regularly but I always had to look away at the needle part. I think now after IVF I wouldn't even need to do that though! If you can manage injecting yourself you would have absolutely no problem with acupuncture.

*Emelda* so sorry to hear it was confirmed your second little one didn't make it, but so glad the other one is fighting fit and doing well. Even if you just had one transferred that may well have worked, your body maybe just could only cope with growing one little one just now. Hope you are doing ok.

*NickyNack* i'm sending happy cheerful vibes your way! Totally understandable to have down times though and also to be worried about what if you m/c again. I was like that this time to some extent, but just tried really hard to believe that all the things changed in my treatment for the 2nd full cycle would make a difference, and they did! But if it happened, whilst it would be so so terrible, you would find a way to bear it hon. When you see ladies on here who have been through MC's so many times (but still got their dreams in the end), I think it helps you to know that we are strong enough to get through it if it happens and keep on having hope, because our dreams can come true. As westies said the dull ache with acupuncture can happen, but if it doesn't go fairly quickly I'd mention it to your acupuncturist. Normally if I get that it goes within 20 seconds. I am still going about once every month and a half or so, just to keep things fine tuned  Not long now until you start!

*Lillie* how early was AF this time? It is odd how our bodies get out of sync. I love you got an early morning scrumptious food delivery.. what a dad to have 

*Muchmore* hope all continues to go well in Northern Ireland. Its raining a lot here too if its any consolation. I was glad to hear your gran's funeral went ok. You are like me when 22:40 is an early night! Some ladies when they say an early night mean like 9pm!

*Sarah* Hope you are enjoying your "weekend" 

Right meant to do more but need to dash out to go walking with the walkers in my running group!! May try to do further update later.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ohhh I'm not having a long weekend you guys, don't be too jealous, I'm just off today/tomorrow because I'm working the entire bank holiday weekend... booo!! Nice relaxing day today (food shop, walk to the park and weigh in for the boy at the clinic) and very much looking forward to GBBO!

Kalm - Enjoy your walk. Hope bump is growing nicely. 

Westies - Definitely agree you need a post-interview treat. I like your spreadsheet idea, very organised. Good luck with your GTT, hope it's not too unpleasant.

Beccaboo - Hope you're having a lovely time at the theatre. I'm planning on having 10 days off so I can have from the day before ET (to relax, possibly have acupuncture) right up to the middle of the week after. The first 5 days are the most important so I'm glad I have even longer than that. Sigh of relief!

lillie - Hope your blood test went well, maybe good that AF arrived a little early, gives them more time to get your results in before you start your next cycle?

NickyNack - I've only had one session so far and not felt anything like that. Glad you have a date for starting, maybe that will help with the looking forward. 

Hi emelda, MuchMore, Amoeba, Amy.


----------



## lillieb87

Hello ladies....

kalm hope u had a nice walk. My af turned up day 26 which was the same last month?? least it was not too early or late.....

sarah ur just havin an earlier weekend....mayb best as weather is usual pants for bank hol!! hope u enjoyed the day the park sounds good....i like a good park!!

ameoba sorry about the long wait for dr appointment thats really annoying!! I used to love gping back to school an gettin all new stationary hehe ur going away soon arnt u??

westies good luck for tomorrows bloods hun....drink lots of water easy to find a vein!! my cycle seems to hav chnaged to a 26 day cycle!!

beccaboo so jealous LOVE dirty dancing!! hope u have fun!!

hi amy enjoyur choc tart with raspberries yummy....I am on the straight an narrow at the mo....slim fast all the way!! 

hello all u other ladies hope ur all well....2 more days to bank hol!!

afm the blood test was eventful as usual....she had to wiggle the needle about to try get the vein......but couldnt so moved onto the nxt!!  she then did my bmi (i wanted to check) only to be told it was 31.5?? ! I had been doin it on the nhs choices website an it was 29!! i then spent the rest of my morning on every website available on bmi calculators which all said 29.......then did a.mad dash to the machine in boots.....again 29.....i came to the conclusion the nurse must hav done it wrong....time will tell!! proper stressing tho!! i am always tryin to b good walk at least 4.5 miles a day an still struggle to lose weight!! also found out that my friend who lost her husband has also passed away....an recieved my lovley consents in the post!! also had an argument with dh....such a lovely day eh....sorry for the rant am in a feeling sorry for myself mood which i need to snap out of!! x


----------



## Amy76

Westies I love that you have a spreadsheet for all you job applications, it looks like you chose well with your bake off treat of meringue, strawberries & cream x  

Sarah I hope you have a nice day off tomorrow, rubbish that you have to work the bank holiday but great that you have time off at transfer x  

Amoeba I hope the issue with your blood test gets sorted soon x  

Kalm I hope you managed to get out walking x  

Lillie sorry to hear the blood test was eventful, seems odd about the bmi   but I'm sure you will be ok especially after you are being so good   Really sad to hear about your friend  x 

Hope everyone else is ok x  

90 minutes on the stepper tonight, now eating chocolate tart & raspberries whilst watching bake off


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh lillie what a day. Huge hug  I'm so sorry to hear about your friend passing away. That's tragic. Was it expected? Did you know she was ill? Just terrible. Good that you've got the blood test done. I don't mean to brag as you had a rough time but I never have any problems giving blood as the veins in both arms seem 'juicy' so should be OK tomorrow. Sorry to hear you had an argument with your DH but the day you had it seems understandable that something had to crack. I'm sure he'll understand. Oh and on the BMI - sounds like the nurse got your height wrong?? Are you watching GBBO? I hope you have a better evening than your day lovely xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - I thought the same! I'm loving this week. Cheesecake is my favourite so my mouth is watering even though I've already eaten my meringue, strawberries and cream  x


----------



## lillieb87

I dont watch GBBO it would drive me more to the cakes!!! all this talk of cakes makes my mouth drool! x


----------



## lillieb87

think the nurse got my weight wrong tbh she read out a number in kg that wasnt the same as my stones n pounds!! I am sure when dh comes home in morn afta his night shift he wil b ok...the argument was over tx!!


----------



## Amy76

Lillie how frustrating if the nurse got your weight wrong   Give you pup a big hug tonight & hopefully tomorrow will be a better day x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi my lovely cc friends hope ur all ok this midweek evening  

Loving the yummy cakes on GBBO tonight, all my faves 😋 and love Tamal's taste combos - he must be a front runner  

Beccaboo - well jel of ur evening at Norwich Theatre watching Dirty Dancing - love the film, seen it a million times and every time it's on TV me and my sis text each other the famous lines and my sis says my singing is like Lisa's   Also went to see a good few productions at Norwich theatre - Miss Siagon, Joseph, Evita, Annie and a few more - like you say, they always had a good range of productions there - hope you have a lovely time  

Amy - yes!!! To smashing in that torte with raspberries, knew you wouldn't let me down   loving ur multi tasking of GGBO, torte and raspberry combo and stepper - good work  

Lillie you poor thing what a crappy day you have had   Hope u and DH are ok and get him to give you a big make up hug, sounds like you need one! Stupid nurse, she really should get things like that right as it's upsetting and pretty insensitive to get the calculations wrong - chin up Hun and sorry also about ur poor friend too, rubbish day xx

Westies - I'm right there with you on the love of cheesecake   Re the acupuncture, the needles felt funny all the way through esp in my left hand/arm - do you think I should say something then next time if they do, and should she take them out like you say if they do? I usually find it v relaxing but because they felt uncomfortable not so much on this last session   

Kalm - lovely to hear from you and thanks so much for ur kind and 'make sense' words as always   And yer like I said above, it was a dull ache right the way through this session and not a nice feeling! It is reassuring like you say that others like you who have m/c prev have gone on to have their dreams come true with a BFP. Enjoy ur walk lovely xx

Sarah - glad u had a nice day and rubbish re the long weekend I thought you were having! Xx

Ameoba - hope the blood tests get sorted for you and everything is ok   Would love one of them cordless dysons, I've heard they are really good and as Westies said I would be v excited at that purchase   xx

Hi Emelda, Wildflower, Babycakes, Muchmore and everyone else xx

Had a tough busy day at work, so DP treated me to yummy tea at our fave local restaurant, followed by a pecan ice cream and decaf cappuccino at a ice cream parlour on the walk home called Gelatos - perfect end to a not so good day


----------



## Beccaboo

Good Morning.

Sounds like the GBBO was a good one, cant wait to get comfy on my sofa tonight to watch it! 
Dirty Dancing at the theatre was fab, I really enjoyed it. 

Westies, I love the Lion King too, that one I saw in London, but would love to see it again. Good Luck on blood tests today and hope the long wait in the surgery doesnt drag.
Are you allowed to eat before the glucose tests?

Hi Kalm, have missed you. Enjoy Bodyguard, thats another one that is coming to our Theatre next May and tempted to get tickets. Thats a film I havent seen in years but loved it.
Regarding injections, I cant inject myself! My DH did all mine and he will be doing all mine again this time round! Funny thing is I dont actually have a major needle phobia Im just not keen on them and the thought of having them put in for pleasure makes me go a little queezy! I think I might have another look into it then perhaps before my ET.
How was your walk? Will you attempt a little, very light jog or not keen?

Saah, glad you can relax after ET as you have quite a physical job dont you? I worked on my last 2ww but then all I do is walk to work and then sit on my bum all day, although it can get a bit mentally stressful at times! 

Lillie, sorry you had a bit of a stressful day yesterday and hope you and DH are all okay now. That is annoying she got your BMI wrong and I say go with the 29! Im not sure I like all that BMI calculations as it depends on how your body is made up and how much muscle you have, etc. Anyway, youve done great on the slimfast and walking.

Amy, well done on your 90 mins stepper and definately earnt the rest of the choc tart I say. 

Nicknack. your end of day treats yesterday sounded perfect. yum. 
Yes me and my mum used to watch Dirty Dancing all the time when I lived at home. It was one of our faves. Haha, about Lisa singing, the girl who played her did a brilliant performance of the singing, it was really funny. 

After the theatre and all this talk of old films, I really feel like raiding my collection of old girly films, The Bodyguard, Pretty Woman, Grease 1 and 2 (I loved Grease 2 and wanted to be Michelle Pfieher!). Not sure the DH would want to join me in that film marathon though!
Have a good day lovelies with hugs all round!   
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo great that you enjoyed dirty dancing, I keep meaning to go back to Norwich for a day trip to see what it is like, I imagine it has changed quite a lot as I was there at University 1994-1997! Such a long time ago but I still have lots of memories of my time there x  

Nickynack a trip to your favorite local restaurant & ice cream shop sounds perfect, Gallones have recently opened up a new ice cream place where I live and the lemon sorbet and the coconut ice cream I had on Saturday were lovely x  

Westies I hope your blood tests are going well & the transfer of your embies to your new clinic went well x  

Lillie I hope you have a better day today x  

Lovely pupo Smileycat I hope you are doing ok & the preparation for your promotion is going well x  

Amoeba any plans for today? when is your dads op? hope his injections are going ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Still waiting for a letter from the hospital to confirm the breast lump was benign, they said it would take 2 weeks & I figured it must be good news because otherwise surely they would have contacted me by now (it has been 2 weeks & 2 days), but someone unhelpfully said it takes 2 weeks for them to grow cultures so that isn't necessarily the case   Have to believe everything will be ok, especially as my lucky orange pashmina & orange pencil topper frog are on their way & the drugs delivery & scratch are booked for next week


----------



## Amoeba1705

ccs xx

Beccaboo glad you enjoyed Dirty Dancing. Hope you get to raid your girly film collection xx 

Nickynack a lovely meal out and ice cream sound the perfect end to a not so good day xx

Westies hope the tests went ok this morning xx

Smiley how's the pupo bubble going? How long until OTD? Xx

Hope everyone is having a good day xx

AFM the only plan is to go to Frankie & Bennys for tea, as have a £10 voucher to be used! My dad goes for his op tomorrow so will be up bright & early tomorrow as we need to leave at 7am. Tomorrow afternoon I also have the adoption open afternoon/evening to go to...so busy tomorrow, hence the lazy day today xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello Amy,
Yes come to Norwich for a day trip, we could meet for a cuppa! Is that the last time you visited. Its brilliant for shopping and probably a few new malls since you last came.
Hope you do here something from the hospital soon, it would be nice to get that all closed off wouldnt it so you can focus on your next lot of tx. Yes lots of lovely orange goodies on the way then!

Hi Amoeba, Lazy day sounds good before a busy Friday. I hope your dad's op all goes okay tomorrow. That is an early start but least your dad doesnt have to worry about it all day. Enjoy frankie and benny's, it would be rude not to use that voucher! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - I'm sure the biopsy result will be fine but can you chase anyone for the result/letter? If they said two weeks and it's been over that, I would be inclined to chase tomorrow given that it's Friday and we have a bank holiday weekend ahead of us but that's just me - I can be a bit impatient, especially when waiting for test results  x

Beccaboo - I've never been to Norwich, or Norfolk actually, as it's a tad out the way from Somerset but it does sound lovely. May have to persuade DH to do a staycation there at some point (he always wants to go abroad when we have time off but I'd like to explore more of the UK!). No, I wasn't allowed to eat before the tests this morning so I was starving by the time I got out at 11.30am! I took an apple with me so ate that in the car while driving home and then had breakfast as soon as I got in. I've just skipped lunch but now feeling hungry again so may have to have some fruit or a piece of toast to tide me over  x

Amoeba - enjoy Frankie & Benny's tonight and I hope tomorrow goes well all round - your Dad's op and the adoption open afternoon/evening. I assume your DH is going with you? x

NickyNack - I would definitely say something if it happens again (hopefully it wont) as it shouldn't hurt like that. Sometimes they can just twist them slightly to get rid of the sensation but as I said, when it happened to me most recently the acupuncturist took that needle out and put another one in and it was fine. You certainly don't want to be lying there stressed or in discomfort as that's the opposite of what you want! x

Lillie - are you and your DH OK now? Feel free to vent on here if you want about the argument. Sorry to hear it was over TC though  Oh and if your AF arrived in the morning of day 26 of your cycle then that would be day 1 so would make your cycle 25 days (not a 26 day cycle). Are you taking a B Vit complex? I always had fairly short cycles (25/26 days but occasionally 24) and since I've been taking it, they've lengthened to 27/28 days now which is more like a 'normal' cycle. I'll send you a PM with the link to the ones I get from Holland & Barratt (researched it a lot!) if you're interested, let me know x

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - The blood test this morning was a bit of a debacle as the nurse didn’t have enough of the blood collection tubes for one of the tests  She’s sending what she took off to the lab and will let me know if I need to re-book for another blood test if the lab can't process it with the fewer number of tubes. I was very calm and polite but with this and them not being able to take DH’s blood on Tuesday because they didn’t have the right tube, I was fuming inside!   Just have to wait to hear from them now to see whether I need to go back again. No update on the transportation of our frosties yet from either the Lister or CRGW, so I assume they’re still living it up in Chelsea  I'm going to a friend's house this evening for another hot tub evening as we enjoyed last week so much and have decided to have a couple of glasses of Prosecco. Looking forward to a good catch-up with a group of close friends from school and hopefully de-stress from this morning’s events! x


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo do you live in Norwich? I stayed on campus in the first year at uni then we rented houses in the second & third years, I've only been back once since I left but I keep meaning to visit again especially as it isn't too far, I'm sure it has changed loads since I was there, I will let you know if I plan a day trip x  

Westies sorry to hear about the blood test issue, really hope they have enough to do the tests so you don't have to go back for more, the hot tub evening sounds good, we used to have one at the gym until they closed it about a year ago & it was fab x  

I might contact the hospital tomorrow if the results aren't in the morning post, I have to take my older labrador to the vets this afternoon to have a needle biopsy of a lump she has near her tail, she has had cancerous growths removed in the past & one of her front feet in bald from the radiotherapy treatment she had following surgery, hopefully it will come back all clear but I always worry when she has any growths.


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies - I'd be the same I think and quietly sit there getting really annoyed and frustrated. Hot Tub evening and prosecco sounds like a great plan for this evening to de-stress.
It would be lovely to think your little frosties are being transported in comfort - maybe a limo or something!
Funnily, Ive never been to Somerset but me and DH have discussed going, there are so many lovely places in the UK that we just havent explored.

Amy, I love right near the uni and actually live in what is classed as the Golden Triangle which is a popular student area. It is only 20 minutes walk into the city centre.
Awww hope your labrador is all okay. 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs. 

Amy - I'd contact the hospital too, like you say I'm sure it can't be anything serious because you'd have heard about it by now but just for your peace of mind they should get a move on with it.

Westies - Enjoy your hot tub evening and prosecco, sounds lovely. I'd be quietly seething about the blood test too. 

Amoeba - Hope you've enjoyed F&B's tonight, I like it there. Good luck to your dad for his op tomorrow and I hope the adoption afternoon goes well for you.

NickyNack - So jealous of your gelato yesterday! I love ice cream.

Beccaboo - Hope you're well, how are you feeling? Not long until you start now. My job can be quite physical so I'm really glad to have the time off this time; I regret doing so much on my June cycle. I'm a retail manager and it involves a lot of ladder climbing, heavy lifting and rushing around all day. Good for my diet/exercise routine but not so relaxing for a sticky embryo.

lillie - Sorry you had such a rubbish day yesterday, hope today was much improved. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. 

I've had a lovely day today.  Acupuncture this morning, very relaxing, booked another session for next week after my scan appointment. Spent the afternoon with some friends at a soft play and was very proud of A for playing nicely with his friends. There was also a lady there we were talking to with 8 week old FET twins - somehow it made me feel really positive about this cycle.

I went to Hobbycraft on the way home and completely forgot to look for a frog! The search continues. Paperchase maybe?


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I remember the golden triangle, I lived in Waverley terrace on campus in the first year, George borrow road in the second year & Neville street in the third year, spent a lot of time cycling along the avenues backwards & forwards to uni, often in the rain!   Labrador has had her needle biopsy so just waiting for her results, fx it will be good news x  

Sarah sounds like you have had a lovely day, always nice to see people who have had successful treatment, it gives you hope x  

Amoeba I hope your dads op goes well tomorrow & the adoption afternoon is a success x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all

Just a quick post to say hi and to let you know I have been reading your posts, alas work has been manic this week so little time to post . I'm on the train on my way home from work after a 14 hour day. So much for a relaxing 2WW :-( 
Take care - will send personals tomorrow. Yay! Roll on Friday  

  

P.S now 8dp5dt and I feel ok, to be honest I've been too busy to think about it. No symptoms as yet but not dwelling on that.


----------



## NickyNack

Evening lovely ccs 

Amy - love the sound of the the lemon sorbet and coconut ice cream - 2 of my fave flavours, will see if they have them in Gelatos when I next go. I'd call in morning too to put ur mind at rest and then put that to bed and get ur mind set ready for ur cycle. I hope ur poor Labrador is ok and the lumps are just lumps, we worry about our poor babies (pets) I worry about my 2 cats as they are older now and don't know where I would be without them  

Beccaboo - I know the Golden Triangle, that's not far from where the old hospital was is it. I used to live in Sprowston and Hellesdon when I lived in Norwich and a few other rented places too near Silver Road. I am hoping to get down to Norwich to see my friends who live in Bramerton later this year, if I do it would be lovely for us to meet up too   glad you enjoyed Dirty Dancing and I love ur idea of getting those old classics out esp Pretty Woman lol I loved it and had the sound track when it came out.... In fact I had the Dirty Dancing sound track too -  I just loved sound tracks     and my sis and bro always go on about my collection of them now  

Ameoba - hope ur a Dad's op goes ok tomorrow and the adoption meeting goes well - will you get to speak to other couples then going down the same road? Xx

Sarah - sounds like you have had a lovely day, and how nice to speak to that lady re her success with FET with her twins, any encouragement or good news is always great to hear and gives us all hope ey xx

Westies - ur prossecco and hot tub night sounds like blooming bliss   thanks for the advise re acupuncture, I'm defo going to say something next week as I really didn't enjoy it this week and like you say supposed to be relaxing not uncomfortable   Hope ur lil frosties make their journey soon so they are close to their mama   and sorry to hear about the stupid nurse with ur blood tests, you did well to keep ur cool I don't think I would have! Hope you you don't have to go back for more and they got enough of ur blood xx

Smiley - you must be shattered after ur 14 hour day bless you! Hope you get some rest this bank hol wknd, but like you say at least it helps take ur mind off it all and over half way through ur 2ww now Hun xx

Lillie - I hope ur ok lovely and you and DH made up and you had a better day today  

AFM - been over sister's tonight for my nephew's 2nd birthday part one lol (he is having a big party with bouncy castle etc on Sat!) was more of a family do and had yummy spag Bol with home made pasta made by her DH and choc birthday cake made by my mum for afters 😋 my other neice and nephew were staying at my mum and dad's so they came over too and my DP bought 5 mini water pistols so auntie nic got a little wet  

Going to the hairdressers tomorrow after work to have my usual colour out and think I'm going to ask her to cut my hair into a long bob for a change - my hair is so thick and I could do with some new straighteners (Xmas present as like GHDs but an expense I can't afford at the min  ) so a shorter do will be more manageable.

Hi Kalm, Wildflower, Babycakes, Emelda, Much more, Snowy, Nahla , Babyninja and everyone else are ok today too xxxxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack I assume the adoption thing will be similar to last one, where we spoke to someone from the LA and then an a parent that had been through an adoption. I'm really only going to have a few questions answered. X your nephews party sounded fab even if you did get a little wet xx

Smiley glad the 2ww is going quickly for you, with being kept so busy. Xx

Amy I would be contacting the hospital too, just to find out and have peace of mind xx

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, seems my dad is always in hospital! This time he goes in tomorrow morning for 8am and we should get him home Saturday. Xx. We had a great meal out tonight, had pizza for the first time in such a long time (useless at controlling my blood sugars after pizza) and it was fab...was good and shared it with mum so only ate 1/2 a pizza but then I had the Banoffer Waffle for dessert...again fab but very sweet!! All my lovely meals out will stop soon, as once I go back to work I'll get back into a routine and as won't be bringing in as much money will have to be more careful with what I do bring home  x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, I'm good thanks and looking forward to Saturday's injections! Never thought I'd hear myself saying that! 
It will be lovely for you to relax and enjoy the 2ww then for sure. 
Glad you had a nice day and like you, I love hearing success stories from tx and fets, that thy I love hearing about the ladies on here getting BFP's, they really deserve it and gives us lots of hope. Xx

Amy, I live just off the avenues and it's still a cyclists route into and out of the city.  xx

Hi smiley, glad you are still doing okay and keeping busy! So otd is not too far away. I think it's good you not dwelling on symptoms etc as that can really drive you crazy symptom spotting can't it! 

Evening nickynack. Yes I know all those area on the outskirts of the city. Yes definitely get in touch for a meet up if you do come to visit.  just think we might be pregnant ladies then, wouldn't that be lovely. 
Glad you had a nice evening with your niece and nephew.
Sounds like my hair, I gave really thick hair and a lot of it, nearer to haircut time it starts to resemble a wig so I love it when the hairdresser thins it out, then it's lovely to wash too as takes forever to dry my hair! Are you the same when it comes to hair washing?!

Babyninja, how are you, haven't heard from you in a few days and miss your posts. 

Snowy, are you currently away with work still. How are you? 

Westies, hope the hot tub was lovely and prosecco went down a treat! Xx

Amoeba, pizza sounds nice, as does the dessert. Haven't been to f&b in ages but I remember their pizzas being huge!

Now off to bed, Friday tomorrow, yippee, then a long weekend plus I start DR! Lots to look forward too  

Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hope all ur questions are answered then Ameoba and ur meal sounded fab 😋 a well deserved treat I think 😘 x

Beccaboo that would be soo lovely if we met and we were both pregnant, I dare not dream it! I loved tonight at my sister's but can't help been a bit sad that my little ones aren't running around with my neice and nephews - I just want to be a mummy like everyone else on here  
And yes my hair is v wig like tonight and it is a real chore washing and drying it when it's like this so lazy me just washes it on a night during the week lets it dry naturally and then in the morning when it's a massive mess I scrape it up usually into a bun   

Also... What's with the this frog talk - think I have missed something  

Night night my lovely friends, sleep tight and sweet dreams


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, know how you feel as I met my sister in law today who has a couple of girls, so my nieces from my DH side and makes me want a baby seeing them and also all of my friends have children so really makes me feel like I'm missing out. Feels like I'm the odd one out sometimes.  
I do that, stick it in a bun, saves the whole straighting thing when just can't be bothered! I've got one of those hair donuts, they are fab for doing high buns. (Just realised that line sounds really odd if you don't know what a hair donut is and sounds like I'm taking about cakes!)

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs!
Westies I think I might have been less calm and collected than you! I do struggle when the surgery don't even seem to be able to do the simple things right  
Smiley you are nearly there!!! I'm glad you've had plenty of distractions along the way. 
Amoeba your f and bs dinner sounds glorious! I was there the other night and just had salad. Felt very virtuous ... till I ate a huge white choc and raspberry scone for lunch the next day  
Amy I hope your lovely lab is ok. 
Oh and amoeba I hope everything goes well tomorrow!
AFM I am back from Ireland. It was a really productive trip so I was pleased. We caught a flight at 7am this morning and then I had to wile away a lot of hours in London before my scratch this aft. So I met my mum for lunch, which was so nice. 
The scratch was pretty tough going. Transfers and smears are generally ok but the doc had trouble getting the catheter in and man alive it was painful!!!! But we got there in the end. 
Actually Westies and smiley it was doc Zara again and this time she was very friendly ... maybe cos she was causing me inexpressible agony at the time  
So just a few days now till cycle starts. 
Westies I'd be interested to hear more about what you've taken to help lengthen cycle. Mine too is about 25/26 days. 
Ok ladies, the super long day is catching up with me so I'd better go to sleep.


----------



## KALM

*amoeba* hope all goes well for your dad tomorrow and the adoption afternoon is useful.

*westies* what a frustration! Still hopefully it is all soothed away now by bubbles and fizz, and fx they won't need any more blood than they took,

*smiley* a 14 hour day?!? On hon, hope you don't have many more days like that soon! You and little Emby need some rest and relaxation.

*muchmore* glad the scratch is over with, sorry it was painful.

*beccaboo* exciting DR starts soon! I won't be trying any running/jogging (unless I'm late somewhere and trying to hurry!), it just doesn't feel right to me, although I know so many pregnant ladies who do run. Im happy with brisk walking, swimming and yoga as my main exercise just now.

*nickynack* I hope the haircut turns out well tomorrow!

*lillieB* I hope your day was better today?

*amy* hope your lab is ok and you get your biopsy results soon.

*sarah* glad you had a lovely day! Are you back at work tomorrow or not until sat? So nice you will have a good time off for 2ww this time!

AFM, lots of belly twinges today.. Little one is doubling in size over last week and coming week apparently so I guess a lot is going on in there. Face has really broken out in spots  I was loving the clear complexion since getting my vitamin D levels up too. I guess it's just pregnancy hormones, or could be related to being back at work full time maybe. Anyway time to watch the 16 week video with my DP and then get to sleep! Happy Friday's all, and then a lovely long weekend, woop! (Sorry Sarah).

Oh and I think some of you are cycling with some of my first cycle buddies! I know westies, Amy and nickynack you are on the sept/oct board right.. There is a Miss Woo on there who I cycled with last year. I think some if you may also be on a board with TalkingFrog?

Hi to wildflower, nahla, Welshweasel (are you still reading? Hope you are doing ok!), babyninja, emelda and anyone else I missed.


----------



## IloveWesties

KALM - TalkingFrog is on the CRGW thread with me as we're at the same clinic now. Did you cycle with her before then? It's funny how people cross over on here. It sounds like you've been busy so I hope you enjoy a restful bank holiday weekend x

MuchMore - it's a Vit B complex. I did quite a bit of research in to cycle lengths / luteal phase lengths and how Vit B complex can help and it seems to have worked for me. The Infertility Network charity has a list of volunteers who people can talk with a out different issues and I spoke with a lady (who is also a fertility reflexologist) about this and she swears that Vit B complex sorted out her cycles to the point that she got pregnant naturally! Anyway, I'll send you a link via PM to the supplement I take. Be warned though that it does turn your urine bright fluorescent yellow as the body only absorbs what it needs and gets rid of the rest! This is probably TMI but when I had a colonic before my last cycle, the lady asked if I'd eaten lots of turmeric, which I hadn't, so it must have been the Vit B  x

Beccaboo / Nickynack - I also have thick hair and lots of it. I had mine cut in to a long bob a few weeks ago as it's always been quite long and it's SO much easier. It looks nice 'scrunched' or curly too (even if I do say so myself!). Nickynack - enjoy the hairdressers later x Beccaboo - good luck starting DR. Are you using nasal spray or injecting? When's your first? Your limo comment made me laugh - I love the thought of them being transported by a chauffeur driven limo from Chelsea  Also, let me know if you ever visit Somerset x

Amoeba - I hope everything goes well today for you x

Smileycat - 9dp5dt wahoo! You're nearly there honey. Sorry to hear about your long day yesterday. When are you testing honey? I have everything crossed for you x

Sarah - your day yesterday sounded lovely. Do you have today off work too before the weekend of work? x

Amy - have you decided to chase the result today? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM - hot tub and Prosecco evening was lovely but it was a little chillier than last week so we didn't stay out so late. Still nice to catch-up with my lovely friends and plan some nights out. We're going to go for a curry one night next week  I had an email late yesterday afternoon from the lead embryologist at CRGW to say that he's now received all the paperwork and details he needs from the Lister so they're happy and ready to receive our frosties (getting the red carpet ready he he  ). So, just waiting for the courier to tell me when the move will take place - this my heart will be in my mouth that day hoping that no accidents happen on the M4! My Dad and his wife are coming to visit later this afternoon and taking us out to a nice local pub for an early supper so I'm having a day of (overdue!) cleaning the house. DH mowed the lawn last night and I did a bit of weeding and pruning yesterday so the garden is looking tidy. I've already steam mopped the kitchen floor (tiled) and hall (laminate wood). Now to vacuum the whole house. Phew! Not much planned for the weekend, which is nice so we'll probably so a few day trips x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

After all your advise there was no letter in the post this morning so I phoned the hospital & spoke to the breast care nurse & she looked up my records & said the lump is confirmed as benign   I'm so happy & relieved as it means I can definitely go ahead with more treatment  

Westies do they tell you what day the embies will be transferred? I think I would rather just be told afterwards that it has been done, love the idea of a limo (perhaps with a bit of barry playing!) & red carpet   I hope you have a lovely meal with dh, your dad & his wife x  

Kalm Miss Woo is on the September/October board & had the scratch done yesterday so is getting set to start again, wonderful that you have a dvd of your little one, it must be lovely to feel some movement now & so impressive what your body is doing x  

Muchmore sorry to hear your scratch was painful, I'm starting to worry about mine now as one of the ladies on the September/October thread had hers yesterday & also said it was really painful   I hope you are ok today x  

Beccaboo exciting that you start dr this weekend!  

Nickynack someone on the other cycle buddies board said frogs are lucky for fertility, not sure if it is true but figured it was worth a try, my mum is an artist & has offered to do an orange frog fabric paint design on a t-shirt or canvas bag for me x  

Amoeba I hope today goes well x  

Smileycat I hope you get some time to relax after such a long day yesterday x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok? not long now until the weekend & I think you said you have an extra long weekend with your appointment on Tuesday x  

Ljh did you hear anything about dates for cycling again?  

Baby ninja haven't heard from you for a couple of days, hope you are ok x  

Sarah good luck with the hunt for a frog, I might even try to make one out felt or fimo, not sure whether it will be recognisable as a frog to the outside world though!  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## IloveWesties

Yey, Amy, I'm so glad you called and that the result is benign. What a relief and great to get that confirmation before the bank holiday weekend so you can relax about it all ready for your treatment to start. Wahooooooo! x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies 

I've been reading over the last couple of days but not had a chance to write.

Muchmore - sorry about the painful scratch. I thought ET was pretty painful so can't imagine a scratch. I'm sure it will all be worth it as it will make a nice home for your embie.

Lillie - hope you're ok after your rubbish day and sorry to hear about your friend.
Hope you and DH have kissed and made up?

Kalm - sorry to hear about the spots. I went through a spotty phase a couple of weeks ago but it seems to have cleared up now. Ttc and pregnancy really is a hormone rollercoaster!

Sarah - glad you had a relaxing day and got to hear more positive stories. I'm hoping we'll have lots more in Sept/Oct when lots of you are cycling again.

Westies - hope your embies are enjoying their luxurious journey. I like the idea of them traveling in style. Hot tub and prosecco sounds lush. Don't work too hard on the cleaning!
What ever happened with the job offer that ended up being a bit mysterious?

Amoeba - hope your dad's hospital stay is ok and hope the adoption evening is helpful. Would be great if you could get started down that road. Do you get to meet others embarking on the same journey or is it not that sociable?

Beccaboo / nickynack - I also have thick hair but find its best to keep it long, then gravity keeps it sensible. When I've had it short it just turns into a bush. Mind you straighteners can work magic. When I was a teenager, before the days of straighteners I was such a mess!

Beccaboo - I'm fine thanks! Been a bit busy with work and also pretty tired so not been on here too much. Exciting that you're starting again tomorrow. Time to ET will fly by. It's tough when lots of your friends have babies as it rubs salt in the wound. It will be your time soon.

Amy - great news on the lump. Even though they thought it was benign it's a relief to have that confirmed. Now onto the treatment. Can't wait to see all you ladies get your BFPs! Hope the news is also good for your furbaby.

Smileycat - glad you're keeping busy during 2ww. I think it's the best way. No symptoms may be a good sign. I had none. When are you testing?

AFM - back from my work trip and off to North Wales to see the in laws. To tell the truth, I could really do with a couple of days at home but duty calls. On the plus side my MIL is an amazing cook and my MIL and FIL are both doctors so I am in safe hands.

I think I'm starting to feel baby movement - some fluttery feelings in my belly and some more obvious prodding from inside. It only happens occasionally and when lying down but it's still very exciting. It makes me feel better about the fact I STILL have no bump at 18 weeks! Apparently my uterus is the size of a cantaloupe melon so how does it fit in?!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello,
Its nearly leaving off time for me, yippee. Hope its the same for you ladies working today.

Hi Snowy. Glad you all good and thats fab you are feeling tiny movements. That must be so exciting aswell as strange too I must imagine. Still no bump, wow, least you can keep into 'normal' clothes for a long as possible. Hope you have a lovely weekend away and your DH parents.
Yes its DR time for me tomorrow  

Amy, so pleased that the lump has been confirmed as benign. You can properly concentrate on treatment now. 

Westies, your turmeric comment made me smile. Glad you enjoyed your evening and its nice to have things arranged with friends isnt it.
I also like cleaning my house before a weekend or before I have a week off, its make me feel like Ive accomplished jobs and then can relax and chill in the a nice clean house! I always make my friends laugh as on a friday when I get home, the first thing I do is iron my DH's shirts as I hate ironing and cant bear to do it on the weekend. Its only 4 shirts as most of my stuff is no iron and I try and get away with the minimum so doesnt take me long but not exactly a way to celebrate a Friday! rock and roll! haha

Kalm, lovely to hear you are feeling twinges too.I think I would be the same and funny about running too however much I would love to run in pregnancy, it is very high intensity isnt it. Walking is good. There is plenty of time to get back to running once lo is here. 

Muchmore - sorry to hear the scratch was painful.  hope everything is all okay today though. have you got anything nice planned for your weekend?

Amoeba, Hope your dad's op went ok today. 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, I also wanted to point out that DH does occassionally surprise me and by the time I get home he has ironed his own shirts but we have a deal that he cleans the bathroom and I iron! xx


----------



## Amy76

Just had a phone call from the vets, my lovely Labrador hasn't been as lucky as me   her growth is cancerous but fortunately not high grade, she is booked in to have it removed on Tuesday, just have to hope it hasn't spread.

Snowy how exciting that you are starting to feel movements, must make it all seem more real! x  

Beccaboo great that you start dr tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has a lovely weekend x


----------



## NickyNack

Happy bank holiday weekend ccs 

Amy - so pleased for you that the lump was benign and you can move on now and look forward to ur treatment starting again   fab news xxx also love the idea of ur orange frog bag - you could take it with you to ur scans with all ur notes in for good luck  

Snowy and Kalm - fab that you can feel things going on in ur tummys, must be a really strange but wonderful feeling. Cant believe you still have no bump Snowy   and hope you have a lovely weekend eating yummy food and been looked after. Kalm sorry you have had a spot breakout   small price to pay I guess but know how rubbish it is to have them as I suffered in my early 20s and thankfully only get the odd one now and again now xx

Beccaboo - I too use them donuts sometimes in my hair so knew what you were on about   and yep it's tough with nieces/nephews - even though I love them to bits it makes me want one of my own so much more. How exciting ur starting ur DR this weekend and I'm right there with you on a Friday night clean up as I have a touch of OCD and always feel like I can relax more in a clean and organised house   xx

Westies - hope ur clean didn't take too long and ur r joking a lovely pub lunch with ur family now as a lovely reward   Fab news too about ur lil frosties getting the ok to be moved fx they have a safe journey v soon to put ur mind at rest xx

LJH - how are you lovely? Xx

Lillie - hope you are doing ok and have made up with DH xx

Muchmore - sorry ur scratch was so painful, hope ur relaxing now and the pain is wearing off - I've not had a scratch as my clinic says they carried out a study and there was no difference in success rates for ladies that had the scratch done. I asked if I could still have it done last time but they said the mock embryo transfer does a similar job  I won't be having a mock transfer done this time so think I need it doing - what do you all think? Xx

Ameoba - hope ur dad is ok and recovering after his op today xx

Sarah - hope ur doing ok xx

Hi Smiley, Wildflower, Emelda, BabyNinja and everyone else, hope ur all doing ok too xx

AFM - nice to hear a few of us suffer with thick hair, although better than been thin I guess?! I have had mine chopped and its not too short - just what I wanted and is now more or less a middle parting and my hairdresser dryed it and then used the straighteners to put loose curls in - looks good but wish she could do it again for me tomorrow as I find it hard to curl at the back with my wand    Can't be bothered with my usual Friday night clean up, so might have a nice bath, earlish night so I can get up in morning and clean up before heading off to my sisters to help out at my nephews 2nd birthday party! X


----------



## NickyNack

Oh Amy so sorry to hear about ur lab, hope she can get booked in soon for the op so you aren't worrying and it hasn't spread will keep my fx   Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Thanks nickynack, pleased the hair cut went well, I hope the birthday party tomorrow is good x  

Dp asked me earlier when he has to start wearing orange nail varnish again!


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's

Yay! It's the end of the week - whoop whoop!    

Sarah - hope you're nice and relaxed and had a lovely time off. Did you manage to find a frog?

Amoeba - i do hope your dad's op went well and he is recovering. I love reading about your lovely meals out and, of course, cake  When do you start your new job?

Beccaboo - yay you start DR tomorrow, fantastic!  I also lived in Norwich for a short while. I lived on Wherry Road near the football stadium and retail park. My friends lived in the golden triangle. Also remember a lovely pub called the Lilly Langtry, which I believe is in the golden triangle.

Muchmore - sorry about the scratch appointment, but good that Dr Z was nice to you....perhaps someone had a word...? Assume you start your cycle in a couple of weeks then?  Very exciting that you will be cycling with the other CC's  

Kalm - wow! are you 16 weeks already? Time has really flown by. For your skin, you may want to try some rosehip facial oil at night and perhaps fish oil supplements, which are ok during pregnancy.  I hear it is good for hormonal breakouts although I haven't tried it.

Amy - fantastic news that the lump was benign!! Yay!     Now you can prepare for your treatment.  I am so sorry to hear about your labrador hun, bless her, praying it hasn't spread.    Love that your DH will join the orange club! 

Snowy - no bump at 18 weeks?  I'm baby snowy is nicely tucked away and your belly will pop soon! Aw! Must be lovely to feel movement. Very special   

Nickynack - enjoy the birthday celebrations tomorrow for you nephew. Hope your hair keeps it's "just been to the hairdressers" bounce!

Westies - fab news about your frosties. Enjoy your family pub lunch.

Hi Wildflower, Babyninja, Babycakes, Lillie and Emelda. Hope you're fine and dandy!

AFM I'm 9dp5dt. Long week is over and I am delighted to be home chilling out with my DH. I was tempted to test this morning, but will wait for the weekend. I had another busy day today and didn't want be distracted by the result. Plan to test and then get out into the country for the weekend - hopefully celebrating a BFP  . Fingers and everything crossed. Eeeek!!!

Have a lovely long weekend ladies.

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi all!  Happy weekend to those of you enjoying some time off.

Smileycat - Will you be testing tomorrow then? Everything crossed, I'm so excited for you.  Enjoy your weekend in the country celebrating that BFP we hope you'll get.  

Amy - So glad your lump was benign but sorry your dog wasn't as lucky.  Hope she's ok.

NickyNack - Enjoy a relaxing evening in, sounds good.  Hope your nephew's party goes well tomorrow.

Beccaboo - Good luck with your first injection tomorrow! 

Snowy white - Aw fluttery feelings! That's so lovely. I'm sure your bump will pop soon. There were people I saw (infrequently, I guess) when I was pregnant who never knew I was expecting... they saw me pushing the pram after DS was born and asked if I'd adopted him! He was a small baby and my bump was neat but it was definitely a bump. 

Westies - I hope they're getting the red carpet out for your frosties. Well done you on all that cleaning and tidying, time for a relaxing weekend now.

Kalm - Talkingfrog is on the Aug/Sept board with me. Hope your skin starts to clear soon (drink plenty of water) and enjoy the weekend.

MuchMore - Glad you're starting again soon. 

Hi Amoeba, emelda, Babycakes... sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm super tired today. DR day 9 done, less than a week until scan now. Really busy at work today getting ready for the weekend, the next three days will be tough but at least time will go quickly because I won't have chance to stop.


----------



## wildflower

Hi
Just a quick one from me. We are in Ireland, in cork, as we have a wedding to go to tomorrow. It's beautiful here but the weather is rubbish! So windy and cold but at least we saw the sun today. I'm also disappointed that  I've yet to get my hands on a Guinness! And I can't watching GBBO! 

I am reading all your news and very excited to hear that progress is happening and next cycles are starting or about to start. Keep wanting to join in the chat but not had the chance 
Smileycat really positive thoughts for you tomorrow!! Exciting  Xxx
Amy sorry about your woof, I'm sure the vets will do a good job. Glad your results were clear though xx

Have a lovely weekend all you lovely ccs xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley everything crossed for you testing tomorrow xxx   

Wildflower have a great time at wedding tomorrow xx

Beccaboo good luck with first injection tomorrow  xx

Westies there should Defo be a limo and red carpet for your frosties being moved xx

Snowy can't believe you're not showing yet, but it must be amazing to feel those movements xx

Kalm glad things are moving/stretching for you. Hope the spots clear up soon xx

Amy sorry to hear about your lab 😞 hopefully the removal of the lump will be successful xx   

Hi to all the other ccs xxx

AFM looks like dads op went well, he was delayed in going down but looks great as have been in for visiting, hoping to get him home tomorrow afternoon. As for the adoption side we must wait 6 months from treatment, so December before we can start. The people from the adoption team recognised me from when I was at open evening last November! Can't wait to get started....once the process starts it should take 6 months (Snowy we meet other going through it during the course we need do to) and once matched to a child it should take 6-7weeks before they come home to us 😊😊 hoping for September/October 2016 for us to bring a lo home xx


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat good luck for testing tomorrow really hope it is good news x   

Wildflower I hope the wedding goes well tomorrow & that the weather improves x  

Sarah great that you are already on day 9 of dr, hopefully a busy bank holiday weekend will make the wait until your scan pass quickly x  

Amoeba great news that your dads op went well, hope he is able to come home tomorrow. Sounds like the adoption event went well & lovely that they recognised you x  

My vet is lovely & I'm sure she will do a great job, we agreed that there is no advantage to testing whether it has spread so will just hope the op goes well & she heals quickly so we can get back to enjoying ourselves


----------



## lillieb87

Hi ladies thanks for all ur kind words an hugs!!

smiley very best of luck for tomorrow   for u xx

amy whoop whoop ur tests were clear an now u can start tx!! very happy for u. Sorry about the pooch hopefully its been caught in time an he/she wil have a speedy recovery xx

beccaboo wow thats come roubd fast first jab tomorrow!! eek did u say ur dh is doin them for u? x

snowy glad ur feeling some movement it must be a lovely feelin an very reassuring.....come on bump....grow hehe 

wildflower hope the wedding goes well tomorroe an the weather clears up xx

amoeba glad the info evenin went well an u now know where u stand its all very exciting.....also fab news on ur dad i wish him a speedy recovery xx

sarah not long until ur scan now....ur on the way!! least a busy weekend helps the time pass

westies....the vip's will soon b arriving at their new destination!! ur hot tub evenings sound fab!! i would appreciate the link for the vitamins xx

nickynack hope ur feeling better hun just realised we live pretty close so if u eva wanted to meet up if ur feeling low give me a shout..... the haircut sounds nice an i agree GHD are a tad expensive!! enjoy the party!!

kalm hope ur bumpin along nicely hun...sorry about the spots...am a bit of a picker when it comes to spots!!

hello to all u other ladies.....Friday at last!!

afm things picked up slightly then my oven broke....followed by gettin caught in the rain with the pup! i actually picked him up an carried him a whole mile under my brolly the rain was so heavy!! i am prayin that my apt tuesday goes to plan an i can start on nxt af!! hopin they will squeeze me in for baseline scan if i need one.....prayin....cant bear to wait another 7 to 8 weeks to start its driving me   

On a good note...my boss is back. tuesday....only downside is am.not there to hand all her files back so will prob b inundated with calls whilst am at the clinic....may turn my phone off!! am actually suprised i managed 2 an half weeks on my own!! x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Smiley all the very best for testing this weekend. Here's hoping it's a weekend of celebration. 
Amy great news about your results but I'm sad for your lab. I hope she recovers quickly. Is it the older one?
Amoeba I'm glad it all went so well today. I had also heard they're very strict on the 6 month rule but it's not far to go now as you've done a couple of months already. Exciting to think parenthood might just be a year or so away. 
Beccaboo yes I should get started next week as the scratch has to be just before AF comes and you start the cycle. So just waiting for AF now, which is due Tuesday or Wednesday. 
Nickynack it's actually the first time I've had a scratch in all my 7 cycles. My NHS clinic didn't recommend them either. But this time I felt I wanted to try everything. 
Amy the scratch does seem to be generally thought to be painful. For me it was a problem of my cervix being at a weird angle for some reason. I've never had that before so no idea why! I think had that not happened then it would have been fine. The actual scratch bit was painful but brief. 
Snowy great that you're feeling some movement. That must be amazing!
KALM I hope the spots clear up  
Westies good news on the embies being nearly good to go  
Sarah I hope the weekend of work isn't too crazy. 
Lillieb a broken oven is an annoying thing! 
AFM I have my dad and step mum and my brother and sil coming over tomorrow for a BBQ for dh's 40th (another one ... He's already had 2 ). It'll be lovely. Each family has a dog so we will have 2 spaniels plus our lab to brighten up the party, not to mention the nephews who I love a lot  
I've started the diet but while I was catching up on gbbo tonight DH decided to make a baked cheesecake with crumble topping for tomorrow's guests so that's gonna be a temptation too hard to resist I think


----------



## Smileycat

Hey CC's
Thanks for all your well wishes.
Up bright and early to test and it's a BFP!!!! 2-3 weeks on Clearblue and a strong line on First Response. We're cautiously happy - I'm going to arrange a blood test at my clinic for certainty. 

Hoping my good news gives hope to those ready to start cycling again. 

Take care, will post later. I didn't sleep very well last night and so I'm going back to bed!!
X


----------



## IloveWesties

I know I've posted a message for you on the Lister thread but just wanted to say huge congratulations again Smileycat. This is such fab news and I'm so so happy for you. Good idea to go back to bed and enjoy this special moment with your DH x


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay! Smileycat, congrats on the smiley kitten!
I never got a 2-3 weeks on clear blue so it sounds like you have nice strong hcg there. Everything crossed for a sticky little bean!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Smileycat!!


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - I'm sorry to hear about your pooch. My last cat got cancer too but it was a tumour on her face so couldn't be removed, poor little thing. Hope your lab gets all the treatment he needs.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations Smileycat


----------



## NickyNack

Yeahhh Smileycat that blooming fab news       So so so happy for you and yes has given me loads of hope for my next cycle   I know what you mean about been cautious thro, fx ur bean hold on tight and sticks good and proper xxxxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Congratulations smiley, fab news. Definitely gives hope and love to hear if BFP's. Very happy for you. Xx


----------



## lillieb87

whoop whoop smiley so happy for u xx


----------



## Amy76

Massive congratulations smileycat, so pleased for you x


----------



## wildflower

Yay Smileycat! Big congrats and enjoy your celebratory nap  xxx


----------



## KALM

Fabulous news Smiley! It brought a big smile to my face! Fx all continues well and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy ahead of you! Have a lovely weekend now basking in the happy news!!


----------



## Smileycat

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages, really appreciate your support and well wishes!  

So, I was naughty and didn't return to bed. I dropped into my clinic for a blood test and they just called and confirmed my HCG level is 281. Yay! I will repeat the test next Tuesday to ensure it is rising as it should.

We're in the car on the way to Sandwich in Kent for the night to relax and celebrate.

Have a lovely day everyone.
x


----------



## LJH80

Hello ladies, sorry I've been awol for so long, I have no chance of catching up but hope everyone is doing well. Smileycat so glad to hear your news that's brilliant. 

Afm I am currently in Portugal getting ready for my friends wedding in a few hours, af came yesterday so called clinic today and they seemed confident I can start again next month

I'll try to read back a few pages to catch up with you all


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - lovely to hear from you. Great  that your AF has arrived and that you can get going again soon. Have a fabulous time in Portugal and I hope your friend's wedding goes well x

Smileycat - great news! Enjoy the feeling and your celebratory trip to Kent x

Amy - I'm so sorry to hear about your lab. I'll keep my FX that they remove it all on Tuesday and that she'll be OK. Big hugs to you and her  x

MuchMore - how was the BBQ and the cheesecake? Sounded amazing! I received confirmation yesterday that both clinics are ready to move the frosties now and that the courier will be doing it on Wednesday. Yey!  x

Lillie - no problem, I'll send you the link. That was so sweet of you to pick up your dog when it rained to keep it dry under the umbrella  Sorry to hear about your oven. Is it fixable or will you have to get a new one? Good luck for your appointment on Tuesday. Exciting! x

Amoeba - great that your Dad's op went well. Are you able to take him home today? Also fab news that the adoption open day went well and that's amazing that you could have your LO home with you next year. What's the next step? x

Wildflower - I hope you've managed to have a Guinness (or a few!) by now 🍺 x

Sarah - I hope work isn't too manic for you x

NickyNack - I hope your nephew's 2nd birthday party is going well 🎉 x

Beccaboo - great that your DH ironed his shirts so you had the night off  Good luck for starting your DR. What time are you doing the injections? x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM - had a lovely evening with DH, my Dad and his wife last night. Took pooch for a long walk this AM and then went for lunch with my Mum. We had a delicious ploughmans in the garden of a lovely old local pub  Now chilling out for the afternoon while DH plays football. He went and got a 'dine in for £10' M&S meal for us this evening so I don't have to cook  We want to go out for the day tomorrow but haven't decided where yet. In other news, I received the copy of our medical notes from the old clinic today in the post so that's good. Quite interesting reading through them. Frosties are going on their first road trip on Wednesday  x


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH good to hear from you. Have a great time in Portugal and fx you can start treatment next month xx

Westies we got my dad home at afternoon visiting! As for the adoption side of things in Decemebr we fill in the online form to register our interest, then they get back to us and the ball starts rolling x so the limo is at the ready for Wednesday?!   sound like you've had a good couple days xx

AFM as you can see we got my dad home. Other than that had a pretty relaxing day. Was out shopping for tiny baby clothes as my neighbour came home with her 6lb baby yesterday and newborn clothes are massive on her. The baby is really cute but totally tiny! We also got a copy of letter that clinic sent to my GP regarding our review, everything that was discussed is now in writing, including the chemical pregnancy diagnosis. 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all. 

Ljh, lovely to hear from you and glad AF has come so that you can start again. Wedding in Portugal sounds lovely. 

Smiley, I'm glad you got your bloods tested and yes, hope they keep on rising. Have a lovely relaxing long weekend. 

Hello Westies, you weekend sounds like it's started off lovely. I love the m&s dine in. What desserts did you get?! I like the millionaires shortbread. 
I have to do injections, (as advised by clinic) between 6 and 8pm. Tonight I will do them at 6 as we need to go straight out after to be at the local pub for half 6 for mil surprise 60th party! 

Afm, I've had an active day, I went to the coast again early this morning for a run with my dad. We ran some the coastal path 5.5miles as that's far enough for my dad to run. We packed up bacon rolls and a flask of coffee and sat in the sunshine after run. Was lovely. I then decided to do two high intensity workout classes this afternoon which are just way to tough, but did them and now I feel good, even though slightly tired! 
I decided I might have one wine tonight at mil birthday party but that's it so just have to make it last me the night! Haha


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies....

beccaboo wow ur exercise regieme puts mine to shame!!

westies thanks for the pm. The M&S dine in sounds fab! what did u get?

Ameoba gald ur dad is home safeand well xx

ljh80 welcome back glad tto hear ur well......jealous of portugal though!!

afm......was doin well on slim fast lost 5 an half pound!! howevwr fell off the wagon 2day went for afternoon tea...... x


----------



## emeldamicheals

Hello everyone....

Smiley - Congrats dear. Am so happy for you. I pray this one sticks. Take care of yourself and the little smiley kitten.

Ljh - Nice to hear from you. Good you will be able to cycle soon. Have fun in portugal.

Amy - Good to hear its definitely bening and sorry to hear your dog is not so lucky. Hope the op goes well.

Westies - Thanks for reminding me. I do know am not updated on the front page but am tired of reminding sharry to update it.

Lillie - Well done on the much weight you have lost so far. I really don't think the afternoon tea will cause much damage. Try not to fall off the wagon again.....discipline....not easy though.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs. 

emelda - Hope you and bump are doing well.

lillie - Wow, well done on your weight loss! Don't worry about your afternoon tea, we all need a treat every now and again.

Beccaboo - I'm tired just thinking about your active day. Enjoy MIL's birthday party tonight.

Amoeba - Aw, tiny baby! A was only 5lb when he was born and I forget how small that really is. Glad your dad is home now, hope he's feeling much better. Lovely that you have some sort of timescale for bringing your LO home too.

Westies - Yum, I love M&S food. Safe trip to your frosties on Wednesday. 

LJH - Good to hear you're ready to go again soon, wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle. Hope you're enjoying some sunshine in Portugal. 

Smileycat - I'm so happy for you, that's a great beta result.

MuchMore - Hope the weather has been good for your barbeque! It's been sunny all day here actually. Enjoy some of that cheesecake. 

Hiii go everyone else, hope all is well. DR is kicking my ass so I'm really tired again today, yawn... work was so busy but I guess being busy is good when you need to take money. Another long day ahead tomorrow but for now I think I'll relax with some avocado cookies. Trying to be healthy!


----------



## IloveWesties

Sarah - avocado cookies sound yum! Are they homemade or do you buy them from somewhere? x

Lillie / Beccaboo - we went for lemon and Parmesan chicken breasts with potato croquettes and passion fruit Swiss roll and a bottle of pink fizz  A complete bargain for £10! It's in the oven now and smells gorgeous x

Beccaboo - phew, what an active day you've had. Well done you. You put me to shame! I've booked myself in to some classes next week and have decided I'm going all out from Tuesday  onwards on a getting fit and healthier again regime. Last weekend 'off'! x

Lillie - well done on the slim fast, that's brilliant. Don't worry about the afternoon tea - everyone deserves a treat every now and again x

Hi emelda and everyone else. Hope you all have a fab Saturday evening x

AFM - quick question - have any of you got Natasha Corrett's 'Honestly Healthy Cleanse' book? I've just bought it and want to do the 'slim down' cleanse (six days) starting on Tueaday but I don't even know what some of the ingredients are! I've come across a fab website and have just spent over £80 on some things  but still need others. Will go to Waitrose tomorrow and anything I can't find I'll have to google. You may think I'm (even more) bonkers but this is an akaline 'diet' as the psychic I visited last week said I was too acidic and that was my problem in getting pregnant. I did some research and this Natasha Corrett (Kelly Hoppen the interior designer's daughter for anyone who knows) had PCOS and said she got rid of it completely by eating alkaline and has gone on to have two children so I figure it's worth a try and hope it helps before my FET! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh that's really interesting Westies. What things are alkaline then? I don't know how much I believe in things like that but I'm of the opinion that it doesn't hurt to give it a go (I feel like that about acupuncture, for example) so why not? I made the cookies, someone on my cycle buddies posted a recipe because we were talking about avocado being good when cycling but I didn't have the coconut sugar it needed so I had a hunt about online for a different one... found one that used banana and honey instead.

1 cup avocado (I just used one avocado and it seemed about right)
1 small banana
2 tbsp honey
1/2 cup cocoa powder
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 egg
Dark chocolate chunks (if you like)

Blend your avocado, banana and honey together. Add the egg, cocoa powder and baking powder. Mix together, it makes a runny sort of batter. Stir in dark chocolate if you're using it. Blob onto some greaseproof paper and put in the oven at 180 for 10-15 mins. Cool and keep in the fridge. They tasted even better today chilled. Hopefully they're alkaline because I ate 4 after dinner.


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh amazing, thanks Sarah. I'll make some of these - they sound delicious. Avocado and bananas are def alkaline so I'm sure they'll be fine. Like acupuncture, alkaline eating is part of the Chinese culture so is very different from the way we've been brought up in the Western world but who's to say it doesn't work? As you say, worth a try and if it's good enough for Victoria Beckham and Jennifer Aniston then it's good enough for me   I'm quite intrigued to weigh myself on Tuesday morning and then again on Monday morning x


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah wow to the avocado & banana cookies! I opted for m&s fresh double chocolate cookies today, pretty sure they aren't in any way healthy x  

Westies you sound very committed to the alkaline diet, really hope it works for you x  

Emelda I hope you & bump are getting on ok x  

Lillie I hope the oven gets sorted, well done with slim fast, I think you deserve the afternoon tea after the week you've had, love that you carried your dog under the umbrella in the rain x  

Beccaboo well done with the run, I hope your first injection went well & you enjoy mils birthday x  

Amoeba great news that your dad is home, how exciting that you have a new baby next door x  

Ljh I hope the wedding goes well & you enjoy the rest of your holiday, great news that you can start again soon x  

Smileycat great that your hcg levels was so good, hope you enjoy your time in Kent x  

Snowy sorry to hear about your cat having a tumour, it is so difficult to see our fur babies get sick x   

Muchmore I hope the bbq has gone well, you definitely need to have some of the cheesecake   it is my older lab that has to have an op, she is 11.5yrs old & is so lovely & gentle, just wish I could explain to her what is going on but she will get spoilt whilst she recovers x  

Nickynack I hope your nephews birthday party has gone well x  

Wildflower I hope the wedding has gone well x  

Westies, lillie & beccaboo good that arsenal won today so we have happy men  

Hope everyone else is ok & enjoying the weekend  

Had a lovely lemon sorbet & coconut ice cream in town today to cheer myself up then took the dogs for a walk at the local country park


----------



## MuchMore2013

Smiley, massive massive congrats!
It's a quicky from me as I'm bushed. Thanks all, it was a genuinely lovely day. My dad has early onset Alzheimer's so it can be a bit hit and miss with him but he was on good form. and my nephews were here too and I love them to bits.  DH excelled himself with a fab BBQ and awesome cheesecake  
Oooh and smiley you're not far from me for your celebratory night away. Enjoy yourselves and I hope the weather holds out. The rain stayed away for our family day then set in when they'd all left 
As for cycle stuff, I really thought AF was here this am which would'v e meant we were starting, but she's gone back to sleep now. I'm glad of another day or so. It'll mean things fit slightly better around the wedding etc.


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies....

mucmmuch glad ur bbq was good an ur dad was on good form. Illnesses like that are so upsetting x

sarah thanksfl for the recipe am gona give them a go xx

amy hope the ice cream cheered u up? my oven is fixable an they can get to us on Wednesday at the earliest.....

beccaboo hope u enjoyed MIL bday xx

hello all u other ladies hope u hav a fab bank hol x

afm my niece slept last nite..went to bed at 12 an was awoken at 4 when she projectile vomited all over her bed my bed an the wall!! she is 10 an when she stops she sleeps on a camp bed in our room as my youngest sister tells her freaky stories about the spare room......which are not true!! to say am tired is an understatement!! my dh bless him finished work at 2am an only had 2 hours sleep! x


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore so sorry to hear about your dad, it must be so difficult but great that you had a lovely family day & he was on good form x   

Lillie how awful! I have a big phobia about vomit so sounds like my worst nightmare   I tell my nieces I am allergic to vomit & they aren't allowed near me if they feel sick, I also told them when they were younger that I wasn't allowed to change dirty nappies if there was another adult around!   I hope your niece is ok now & you manage to catch up on some sleep x  

Hope everyone else is ok & enjoying the weekend  

Been to the gym this morning & spent 90 minutes with my stepper, hoping to do a final session with it tomorrow, had to take a photo of one of my crazy stepping buddies on 'her' stepper!


----------



## KALM

Oh Lillie, what a night for you! I hope your neice is feeling better now, do you think it was something she ate? Hope you could catch up on some sleep eventually. Well done with the weight loss. Another good way to lose weight is to cut out gluten for a bit (hard with our love of cake mind!). My DP is trying not to eat it much as it makes him bloated and slow digestion, and when he first cut it out (not 100% but probably 95%) he lost a good few pounds quite quickly.

Amy, I hope you will be getting someone to take a picture of you on your stepper too? I think with all the hours you've spent together you need a photo memento! Sorry to hear about your pooch, hope the op on Tuesday sorts things out for her just fine.

Sorry to hear about your dad muchmore, that must be tough at times, but glad he was on good form yesterday.

Sarah, thanks for posting that recipe, I'm definately going to try it! Sorry to hear DR is making you so tired. I think as well as talking frog you have BeckyA on your August/September cycle buddies? She cycled with me last summer too.

Beccaboo, I hope the first DR injection went fine. I love that you run with your dad sometimes. My dad ran when I was younger and I think was my inspiration to run when I got older. There is a picture I love when he did the Maidstone marathon when I was about 7. The route went past our house and he was making great time at that stage. Then we went to the finish and waited and waited and waited, my mum was getting really worried as then it was just the last stragglers coming in, anyway eventually he hobbled into sight.. I can't remember exactly what injury had happened that caused things to go wrong but he was determined to finish. I ducked under the barrier and was running the last few hundred yards with him and we have a picture of that.mi have such stick thin legs in it!  He doesn't run anymore, he is too fat! But really should do more exercise and see if he can get back into it. He has breathing problems as has some issues with his lungs that he is on steroids for, but his weight doesn't help. He just can't seem to control what he eats. I was hoping a grandchild might be an inspiration to him for his stomach to go in whilst mine goes out, but not as yet.

Westies, I'm intrigued which ingredients you were stumped by in your alkaline diet? 

Glad your dad is home ok Amoeba. Nice you got to shop for newborn clothes. Question for Sarah or Wildflower, do you have a rough idea from later scans what size/weight your baby might be when born? There seem to be three possible sizes of first born clothes you might need depending on size when born, and I wondered how to know what to buy? Or do you have to hedge your bets and get some of each?

LJH nice to see you back, hope your friends wedding was lovely. Please bring the sunshine home with you!

The bodyguard was good last night. First time I've been to the theatre and everyone was singing at the end! Had a sore throat yesterday but thankfully it has cleared up today after a good sleep.


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - I was wondering the same thing. I have something that is suitable up to 3 months and it looks huge! 

Muchmore - things must be tough for your dad and your family. Glad you had a good time with him.

LJH - nice to hear from you again. Glad you'll be starting again soon and hopefully you'll have some crazies to keep you company.

Lillie - Ew sorry to hear about the vomiting. I also hate vomit. I got over my phobia a bit recently when a friend got so drunk she vomited all over a Starbucks toilet, and herself. It was literally all up the walls and everywhere. She kept grabbing me so I got covered in it too!

Sarah - that recipe sounds fab. I have been slightly obsessed with avocado too as I also heard it was good for ttc and pregnancy. The idea of making them into cookies is perfect.

Amy - enjoy your last precious time with your stepper!

Westies - I'd be interested to hear what foods are alkaline. Have acid reflux today so perhaps alkaline foods might help!

Amoeba - glad your dad is home where you can look after him. Shame they're being strict about the 6 months but I think you'll have your LO in no time. How old do the children tend to be for adoption? I guess no babies?

I am currently sitting on the beach watching DH swimming in the sea. He looks very cold (it is North Wales) and I think he might be regretting his decision! Although I'm sure he won't admit it.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm in answer to your question regarding newborn clothes...as far as aware (pregnant friend and one who had baby in may) tell me that in your scans they give an approx weight and what they would expect at 40weeks.  So my friend who had baby was told at 32weeks baby was 5.5lb and would be over 7 at 40weeks...he was 7lb8...currently my friends twins are measuring between 3.2lb and 3.5lb at 31 weeks...so they're estimating 4lb atm when born at 37 weeks but will know more with scan on Thursday. I do know that some areas don't measure weights at scans...Wales for instance don't! 

Lillie what a night for you, hope niece is feeling much better xx

Snowy you put down an age range for what your preference is, so I would be going with 0-2...youngest is generally 8months or so...but happy with any lo under 2 xx

Westies am interested in the alkaline foods too! xx

Muchmore sorry to hear about your dad. glad timings for wedding are better xx

Amy not long left with stepper   you'll have to get your pic taken with it too xx

Hope all you ccs have a good day xxx

AFM tried on all my 'work' clothes last night as DH got them out loft...well they are a big snug but wearable! Have ironed them all today, so work wardrobe ready. Been looking into having too much thyroxine...what might be the problem (find out Tuesday) and the side effects are exactly what I'm suffering from, including tiredness, weight gain, poor sleep, brittle hair and nails.....so hopefully with another medication change I will start to feel better xxx


----------



## wildflower

Amy, Snowy I have a vomit phobia too and it had lead to some anxiety ridden times because little ones do tend to get the odd sickness bug. My acupuncturist recently did some unblock thing to release those phobic thoughts. Not sure if it had worked yet though!

Kalm, Rose was prem so she barely fitted the tiny baby clothes! If you want to be prepared then get a few different sizes but don't worry too much - you'll have time to nip to / order from mother care once baby has arrived. Also clothes tend to go by weight by you may end up with a very long baby who needs the bigger size... you'll only know once they arrive!

Just a quick post from me- wedding was lovely and I got my Guinness. Have been quite a grumpy wife though so trying to be happier for our last day of being in Ireland. Silly woman that I am. 
Xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - they have started telling me the baby's weight at scans already. I think she's about half a pound!


----------



## Babycakes77

Hello CC's!!!!
HOw are you all?
Just a quick one to check in and say hello after my trip to Austria.  We had an awesome time, the weather was fab (30 degrees sun, actually almost too hot for mountain walks!)  My Parents really loved their photo book, I was so relieved.

I've obviously missed out on pages and pages and pages, so I'll just say a general hello and hope you are well.
Although, I do want a quick shout out to Amy to say I'm really pleased for your lump news, but have my fingers crossed for your lab on Tues.  
Also, Massive congrats to Smileycat!!!!!!!  YAY YAY YAY.

Sorry for limited personals, it will be easier now I'm back in wifi range! 

Take it easy ladies
xx


----------



## Amy76

Thank you for all the nice messages about my breast lump & my dog   I am very relieved mine was benign, I delayed the drugs delivery from last week as I was scared I would tempt fate if the drugs arrived before I had the all clear  

Babycakes so pleased you had a nice time away & that your parents loved the photo album x  

Wildflower great that the wedding went well & you got your Guinness, hope you enjoy your last day in Ireland x  

Amoeba it would be good if they can adjust your medication following the blood test so you feel better, exciting that you will be starting the new job soon x  

Snowy they do say facing your fears is the best way to get over them, I don't think I could have been such a good friend & would have ended up getting someone else to help!    I am completely rubbish though & can't even watch actors on TV pretending to be sick  

Kalm it's good that your throat is better, if I remember rightly my nieces were around 10lb when they were born but still looked tiny & fitted in to standard newborn clothes, I think the sizes can come up quite differently depending on where you get baby stuff from too x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## lillieb87

babycakes glad u had a lovely time away an the present was a success xx

amy yey for the drugs now bein delivered... any news on pooch?

wildflower enjoy ur remainim time in ireland xx

snowy ur incident with the sick is almost a one step too far especially as it was self inflicted u are clearly a good friend!!

kalm glad u enjoyed the bodyguard! are u in ur maternity trousers yet?

ameoba soubds like u hav a productive day..when is ur first day again?

afm my niece finally woke up at 12 noon!! she said she felt better so we had an afternoonat the circus! my dh has just demolished the remaining of the bag of peanut m an ms an asked me to hold my hand out.....i thought inwas gettin the empty bag but to my suprise he had saved 4 orange ones.....wonder if thats a sign that we may get 4 frozen m&ms haha xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie how sweet  of DH to save you orange m&ms ☺☺ As for new job...I have a new staff training day on 3rd then a teacher training day on 7th, kids back 8th. After the new staff training day I go to London for 2 nights 😀😀 xx


----------



## lillieb87

uww enjoy London I love it there!! camden market is good for all the different foods....covent garden too....gona hav to look at going this yr xx


----------



## lillieb87

an enjoy the new job am sure u wil keep us posted but wishin u luck x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Lillie, am planning a visit through Covent Garden on my 'tour' of London...been in London loads but DH hasn't so planning on showing him as much as poss in 1 day 😜 x


----------



## Snowy white1

Let me know if you want any London tips Amoeba!


----------



## Babyninja

WOW - a girl misses a few days on here and it's a small book to read! So much has gone on..I only have a bit of time as I have soo much to do today so I'll have to be quick!

Smiley cat!       Fantastic news! So so happy for you xx

Amy - really please you are ok to go ahead and your lump wasn't a bad one. So sorry about your lab though, sending huge cuddles x fx all is ok xx hope you and your stepper get some alone time too xx

Snowy - great snowball is throwing some shapes for you in your tummy!

Muchmuch more -I'm sorry about your dad. It's such a difficult thing to manage and heartbreaking to deal with x is there any that can be done to slow it down?

Ameoba - fx the 6months goes quickly while you learn/adjust to your new job  and your baby match is perfect xx

Everyone else xx sending love xx hope your week is great and everyone who is soon to start cycling fx xx for each of you xx

Quick one from me... Wedding dress is amazing! So perfect.. Loads to tell you all but making 60 porcelain hearts with initials and wedding date on today! So not much time to tell u what the last few days have been like..  Morning sickness/family/tears as emotional after work..no cause..too busy (!)/nephews/food/morning sickness/tired/giggles/lazy/wedding wedding wedding!!!! (And a bit of wind!!).  

Huge love -chat more on xxx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I love that dh saved you the orange m&m's    just wanted to wish you lots if luck for your appointment tomorrow, really hope it goes well & you can get started again soon x  

Baby ninja I hope you are doing ok & getting time to rest, it sounds like you have been busy x  

Amoeba I hope your dad is recovering & that the teacher training day goes well, exciting that you have the trip to London to look forwards to x  

Sarah when is your next scan? Hope you are doing ok & not suffering from dr x  

Smiley cat I hope the smiley kitten is doing well x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok & has had a nice weekend despite the weather!  

My stepper & I spent a final 90 minute together today, it was a sad day at the gym as people are going their separate ways   I have booked a session with one of the personal trainers for Thursday so should be able to use the gym they are temporarily locating to for the next 2 months then will move back to the refurbished gym, the alternative is giving up chocolate & I'm just not sure that is a realistic option!


----------



## Nahla

Smileycat, huge congrats! only just saw your post... great news! here is to a happy and healthy 9 months...

babyninja, dress sounds fab! 

Amy, good news about your lump! 

snowy, how exciting that you feel something! 

afm: going to Sylt on thursday for convention and holidays. reallyneed a break from work right now!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quick hello from me, will catch up properly tomorrow.  Busy day at work today (took more than 3x our target amount!) and it's mine and DW's 4th wedding anniversary so we've had a night in with a takeaway and a movie. 

Good luck with your appointment lillie.  I'll just miss you again cos I'm there on Thursday (thanks for asking Amy)


----------



## lillieb87

thanks amy an sarah ive paited my nails orange in readiness an held back from eatin the 4 orange m&ms!! sarah we never quite seem to time out apts right hehe x


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning CC's.

Just a quick one from me to say hi. Hope you all had lovely weekends. My DR injections have been going fine, all nice and easy at the moment, next scan date to check lining is the 15th Sept so thats the next date Im looking too at the moment. Also, received a letter to say my smear test came back all normal so thats good and im up to date again.

Kalm, glad you enjoyed your bodyguard and loved your little story about the run with your dad, that was lovely. I try and get my dad out with me and DH a couple of times a week.

Babyninja, glad to see you back and seems like you have had a busy weekend with wedding planning. When is your wedding date planned for?

Babycakes, nice to have you back too, id forgotton you had gone to Austria. Glad your parents liked the photograph book and glad you had a nice time.

I hope everyone else is ok, sorry not many personals as I really have a busy working day ahead of me  

Hope you all have lovely Tuesdays.
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning CCs

Day one of the Natasha Corrett's 'Honestly Healthy Cleanse' #slimdown and have consumed a beetroot and blueberry smoothie (beetroot juice, frozen blueberries, kale and banana) which was surprisingly delicious! I also swapped my daily cup of de-caf tea for lemon and hot water. I spent three hours (!) in the kitchen yesterday afternoon cooking the various things needed for today so I was organised. I will have to cook tomorrow's later today and really hoping it doesn't take three hours a day! Bit unrealistic. It's also cost me a small fortune in ingredients. The ones I hadn't heard of I've now realised were oriental ingredients so things like Mirin and Tempeh. I also had never heard of Bouillon powder and a few other bizarre things, all of which I have now ordered from an online health food shop. Hope they arrive soon as I need them for some of the recipes. Anyway, I weighed myself this morning so it'll be interesting to see what difference, if any, there is on Monday. Having said that, it's not all about the weight, I'm hoping this massive injection of veg / alkaline foods will make me feel better and healthier too.

My weekend was OK - a few long dog walks, day out on Sunday and gym/swimming yesterday. DH is very stressed at the moment and has cold sores and I'm a bit worried about him. We argued/bickered over the weekend (unusual for us) and I can tell he's not happy. It came to a bit of a head yesterday afternoon when I asked him about it and he said it's all to do with TTC/TX and he is really sad and scared about the next FET. I totally understand and to a certain extent I feel the same but I feel like it's putting more pressure on me and this next cycle. I'm also convinced that it's playing havoc with my body as I'm CD17 today and according to OPK I haven't ovulated yet! I have 27 day average cycles so usually ovulate around CD13/14. This has also made me wonder whether I should try a medicated FET next time so will discuss with our consultant when I go for the hysteroscopy (which I can't book until AF has arrived and that's probably going to be a bit later than usual now!). 

In other news, I have another job interview tomorrow and need a new suit jacket as I seem to have lost one somewhere so had to wear an old one last week, which wasn't ideal. So, off out to the shops shortly. 

Sorry for the long AFM post. I hope you're all OK. Wishing Lillie and Amy lots of luck today. Beccaboo - great news on the smear and I'm glad your DR is going OK. 15 Sept will be here before you know it x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie really hope it goes well today, well done for resisting the orange m&ms, I think you should draw faces on them & varnish them as lucky charms x  

Sarah not long now until your scan x  

Nahla good to hear from you, hope the convention goes well & you have a nice holiday x  

Beccaboo great news that the smear was all clear, good that the dr is going well x  

Westies well done with your dedication to the 'honestly healthy cleanse', hopefully all your efforts will be rewarded   sorry to hear dh is stressed   definitely worth asking about medicated fet if you are worried that your cycle is a bit messed up, good luck with the interview - have you considered an orange suit jacket?!  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Having a crazy day   my dog has been on antihistermine tablets for 3 days to prevent a reaction to surgery but after dropping her off at the vets it turns out she was on the wrong meds & not a strong enough dose so had to collect her & now she has to have a couple of days drug free then start the other meds saturday night & is now booked in for surgery on monday morning, she was happy to be collected, mainly because it meant she was allowed her breakfast   Mum is having a new fridge freezer delivered today so we have to change the hanging on the door this evening, the man in the shop said any idiot can do it so hopefully it won't be too difficult   also might be need to go to derbyshire to visit my mums uncle as he hasn't been well & we haven't seen him for ages but it is too far for mum to drive there & back in a day so I said I would split the drive with her if she arranges a day, then have drugs delivery & personal training session on thursday, scratch on friday & dogs op & start dr on monday


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi

Westies, Ive got the Honestly Healthy Cleanse book and its fab. All about the alkaline foods its quite interesting but agree, some of the ingredients are hard to find. Have you heard of Deliously Ella who has a website and a book and Madeline Shaw - Get the Glow and also has a website. I make alot of these recipes which are along the same lines as Natasha Corrett. Im not vegetarian or vegan but do try and follow this way of eating alot of the time and have felt alot healthier with it. 
I think Kalm also mentioned in one of her previous messages about cutting out gluten which again I try and do although im not gluten intolerent - I find this helps me with bloating.
Good luck with the interview. 

Hi Amy, Yes DR going well and really hope I dont get any symptoms as was lucky that I didnt suffer with any last time. You have had a busy day already and sounds like a busy week too. 
Monday's DR will soon be hear for you and not far behind me. 

Lillie - hope today has gone ok and I like Amy's idea of keeping the M&M's as lucky charms, maybe on your bedside table or something! 

Ive just been out on my lunch break and purchased an orange/coral nail varnish as felt the one I bought last week wasnt really orange and it bugged me that it just wasnt the right colour!
xx


----------



## lillieb87

well ladies my battery is dying do i will apologise for the afm post....appointment went fab! did a baseline scan there an then bloods done there an then an can start on my nxt af.....aroubd 20th September!! down reg scan booked for 2nd oct an ec week commencing 12th.....eek all exciting again!! dates haven't falllen right fir our planned family weekend away at cocktail bars but am very happy to have non alcoholic as I will be on the 2ww....dh is disappointed i cant fully get involved but we are both pleased we can get on the rollercoaster again an its worth missin out on.

The m&ms were very lucky today....they have been kept! the nurse also commented on my sparkly orange nails.....i explained the reasoning and she didnt know!! she is goin to spread the word!! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lilie, So glad your appointment went well and you will be back on the cycling journey with us again soon. Now hurry up AF hey! hehe

Im so pleased alot of us will be cycling together again. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie glad you're appointment went well, won't be long and you'll be started this next cycle xx

Amy how annoying about your dog! Looks like a busy week for you...passing the time until you start next round xx

Westies good luck with interview, and hope you've found a suitable suit jacket x sorry to hear your DH is a bit down, hopefully you don't feel too much pressure for it and he'll improve as you get started on next fet xx

Beccaboo the new nail varnish sounds fab xx

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx 

AFM waiting at docs...he's running really late...although I am early! 😁😁


----------



## Amoeba1705

Verdict is to reduce my dose of thyroxine as TSH is too low...think it was 0.5..but maybe I misread it on the screen. Hopefully should start feeling a bit brighter and not so tired soon x


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - glad the appt went well and those m&ms did their job. Does that mean you will never be able to eat them?
There's an M&Ms world in London where you can get them in all colours and shades. Sounds like a good excuse to buy 100s of m&ms in different shades of orange.

Westies - well done on the health kick and good luck on the interview. 
Ttc puts such a strain on a relationship but I hope it's just a minor blip. I think it's really sweet that DH wants this just as much as you. Some men (my DH for example) don't really get it as it doesn't mean as much to them.

Amoeba - hope the doc hurries up!

Babyninja - good to hear from you. Sounds like you've been having lots of fun!

Sarah - happy anniversary for yesterday!

Amy - sorry about the debacle with your dog. Now he can have a few more days of being spoilt before you take him to the vets.

Beccaboo - glad DR is going well and your nails will be properly dressed! Mine are a lovely coral colour at the moment which I love.

AFM - busy day for me with back to back meetings. 
Looking forward to my French onion Soup for dinner (the only weird pregnancy craving I've had). Thankfully I've managed to source it in Waitrose as I had to drag DH out to find some for lunch the other week!


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - oooo French onion soup. Yum! Enjoy! Thanks for your kind words. I hope it's a blip too. Although I'm desperate to be a mummy, DH wants a baby a whole lot more than me! We discussed it very early on in our relationship and used to talk about names/buggies/all things baby very frequently - more often brought up by DH. It just never comes up anymore which makes me sad. I'm sure we'll get there. I just hope it's sooner rather than later as we're getting jaded with everything now x

Amy - what a debacle with the vet! I'm glad it's sorted now though. I do hope everything's OK. I also hope you manage to sort the fridge door. I think I'd be one of the idiots that would stuggle!  It sounds as though you have a busy week ahead so I hope you manage to get through it easily x

Amoeba - great that your Dr has identified a potential solution to some of the nasty symptoms you've been experiencing. Good luck with the new dose - I hope it makes you feel better. Will they re-test you again? Remind me when you start your new job? x

Beccaboo - managed to find a fab online health food shop so just waiting for all the mysterious ingredients to arrive! I have the Seriously Ella book and really like some of her recipes. I've heard of that Get the Glow book but not got that one (yet!). I do love a cook book but rapidly running out of space in my kitchen! Think I need a bookcase or some shelves! I'm not sure whether you read my post about the reason for investigating an alkaline diet? I know this sounds completely bonkers but a psychic told me that my body was too acidic and that it wasn't helping matters TTC (but otherwise there was no issue with me and that I would have a baby). Anyway, that's the reason I ordered this book specifically and I decided to do one of her meal plans so starting today am doing the six day #slimdown cleanse. So far so good. Food is delicious and I feel very full. I fact, I'm not sure how you can slim down on eating so much food but I guess it's because lots of it's blitzed so easy to digest? I was vegetarian for seven years in my teens/early 20s and I felt amazing then. I'm actually very happy not eating meat so we'll see how it goes. I'll probably be craving a steak this time next week he he x

Lillie - how did your appointment go today? x

Smileycat - did you have another HCG today? How did it go? I hope you had a wonderful weekend x

Sarah - great to hear that you smashed your sales target at work. Happy anniversary for the other day too, I hope you enjoyed your night away x

Nahla - I looked up Sylt as I didn't know it - it looks beautiful! Enjoy your rest x

Babyninja - when is the wedding? Sorry if I've missed it but it seems like it may be imminent if you're making things, or are you just super organised? x

Babycakes - I'm glad you had a lovely time in Austria and that your parents loved the thoughtful gift you made them. I went to Austria a few years ago in the summer on a walking holiday and loved it - the scenery was absolutely beautiful and I will never forget the cake shops in Satzburg. The stuff dreams are made of! x

Wildflower - I'm glad you got your Guinness in Ireland. What was the reason for being grumpy (not that you need one!)? I hope you feel happier now x

AFM - day one of cleanse done and meals for tomorrow ready in the fridge. I've given myself a bit of a talking to and feeling a bit more like myself this evening. Probably helps that I got loads of jobs done today and took the dog for a long walk. Going to have a relaxing soak in the bath shortly so bound to feel even better after that. Night night CCs x


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies finally home.....

westies the apt went well thanks am good to start on nxt af around 20th sep!!go u on the cleanse what kind of food is it? i hope dh finds his pma again we all lose it at times an tx is def a struggle at times also sendin hugs xx

snowy yummy fresh onion soup sounds lush! strange craving BTW haha least its not sugary things....like cake!!

ameoba glad u have some answers huni......are u lookin forward to ir london trip?

sarah happy anniversary to u! good luck for Thursday will be thinkin of u x

amy glad u had a last meeting with ur stepper...what a mess aroubd with the vets..bet pooch was super hungry bless him xx

nahla enjoy ur rest....are u bumpin along nicely?

beccaboo nail polish sounds fab! my dh bought we a gel nail set with uv light....its amazing......they are orange sparkly atm!!

afm i think am a little behind with my tx thab some but feel happy that i now have dates.......dare i dare to dream xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Lillie great that your appointment went well & exciting that you can go again soon   my dogs are always hungry   when they were puppies they couldn't seem to cope with being weaned down to one or two meals a day so still have three meals a day & when they have finished eating the Labradors both check each other's food bowls in case the other one has left anything (which they never have!)   I love the sounds of your nails x  

Westies I love that you are doing the cleanse plan because of what a psychic said   I've been vegetarian for over 25 years & the only thing I miss is red, green & black fruit pastilles & jelly babies because I don't eat gelatine either. Great that you are feeling better, hope dh finds his positivity soon x  

Snowy m&m world sounds fab, I seem to remember you recommending create a magnum in convent garden, you know all the good places x  

Amoeba good that they can reduce your dose so hopefully you feel lots better soon, hope the first day at your new school goes well x  

Beccaboo great that you have found some suitably orange nail varnish x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Looks like we won't be going to visit my mums uncle this week as her older sister wants to come & she has to sort out care for her husband who has Parkinsons so it's all getting a bit more complicated. Turns out I am one of those idiots who can't swop the fridge freezer doors   there are no instructions on how to do it, it just tells you to call customer assistance but there is no number for them, I looked at a video on you tube but it is a different model so didn't help, dad is a civil engineer & has said he will come in & have a go at sorting it with me (my parents are separated but can be persuaded to help each other when required) so hopefully it will be ok soon


----------



## NickyNack

Hey fabulous ladies 

Lillie - so excited and happy for you that everything is all booked in and ur ready to go - you will be cycling the same time as me (I have my DR appointment 10 Sept and will be given my drugs etc and asked to stop taking the pill and wait for my AF ready to start stims on day 2 of my period so more or less the same time) and yes defo would love to meet up - whereabouts over the bridge do you live? Sorry about ur neice been sick everywhere not nice and ur poor DH not getting any sleep   I know what you mean about daring to dream...l   Xx

Ameoba you poor thing I hope you pick up a bit now you have ur meds sorted and you feel less tired   Xx

Westies - I'm v impressed with ur commitment and this alkaline diet plan - hope you get some visible results too. Hope ur DH feels more positive soon and you can both pull together and be positive - its so hard isn't it and the pressure is intense sometimes I think everyone has a wobble - I know me and my DP defo do! 

Amy - what a carry on with ur poor lab - hope she(?) gets on ok next week and has lots of cuddles and treats before she goes in   hope ur Dad sorts out that blooming fridge freezer door too  xx

Muchmore - so sorry about ur poor Dad, that must be such a worry for all of you and him - such a horrible disease, glad he was on form tho and had a nice time at the BBQ   Xx

LJH - really great to hear from you and hope ur having a lovely time in Portugal you lucky thing xx

Wildflower - glad u got ur Guinness and u managed to pick ur self up for the remainder of ur trip xx

Beccaboo - impressive exercise going on this weekend and lovely you can run with ur Dad and the bacon sarni and flask of coffee after ur run sounded amazing   you have reminded me that I need to get some orange nail varnish ready for my cycle too xx

Sarah - Happy Anniversary Hun and hope you both had a lovely day/night together xx

Smiley - what were the results of ur blood test you booked in, have those levels doubled Hun? And hope you enjoyed ur night away with DH xx

Babyninja - ur wedding prep sounds intense   when is the big day and glad ur happy with ur dress   hope the morning sickness holds off and u enjoy this v special time   more details need soon please - love weddings!!  

Nahla - hope you get some much needed rest soon and aren't feeling too stressed xx

Snowy - hope ur busy week goes quickly and you get spoilt by DH when you get home and lots of yummy French onion soup 😋 xx

Kalm - glad u enjoyed ur first theatre experience with the Bodyguard - I've heard it's amazing and hope ur throat is on the mend and ur feeling ok - you still getting any sickness or do you feel better? Xx

Hi to everyone else and hope ur all doing ok xxx

AFM - had a really good weekend, nephew's 2nd birthday was lovely and he really enjoyed his little self - he is at a lovely age and has come on so much in the last few weeks, was so lovely to see him playing with his cousins and lil friends. We then had a few drinks on the night too when all the little ones had gone to bed - lovely family/friend's times   me and DP had a nice meal at a lovely country pub on Sat and nice walk, yesterday a family meal with a lovely homemade lemon and blueberry cheesecake home cooked for afters 😋 

In quite a bit of pain lately though with my left foot - I was in a car accident when I was 21 where I crushed my talus bone in my left ankle and had surgery to stabilise it with pins and a plate. It has been pretty much buggered since, getting stiff and swollen and often v painful. I have an appointment Thursday with a specialist where I will hopefully get another cortisone injection - I had one a couple of years ago that lasted a good while and made my ankle feel normal again allowing me to be pain free and go running which I love and used to do lots before the accident. So hopefully the results of a recent X-ray confirm my bone density is good enough to have another injection for the short term relief as I will eventually have to have the joint fused together   

Anyway I'll check in again tomorrow, good night my lovely friends xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hiya

My interview's tomorrow and so just a quick message for my CCs

Just wanted to say congrats to Lillie, great you can start soon - woo hoo!
Sarah - happy anniversary and best of luck for your next scan.
Beccaboo - the nail polish sounds lovely, really pleased to hear DR is going well.
Amoeba - great that your tiredness is nothing serious and can be managed with medication. Best of luck for your first day at school! I recommend a trip to the sky garden when you're in London. Great views and most importantly,it is free!
Westies - your diet sounds interesting, looking forward to reading all about it. Keep positive hun. You can do this!
Snowy - ooh la la - a craving for French onion soup. C'est tres amusant. Bon appetit! Any sign of a bump?
Babyninja- i want your energy! wedding sounds like it will be fab with all the effort going into the personal touches.
Amy/hotstepper - wishing your lab the best  . sorry about the trouble with your fridge, hope your dad can fix it!
Wildlflower - hope Cork was kind to you and you had a good craic at the wedding. 
Kalm - hope you're well and not working too hard.
Nickynack - 2 is a great age, pleased your nephew had a good party. Sounds like a lovely family weekend. Ouch re cortisone injection but Iknow  they work a treat so will hopefully relieve your pain.
Hi to anyone I missed - Nahla, Emelda, LJH, babycakes, much more

AFM had another blood test today and HCG level has risen to 981. Booked scanned, so another 2 week wait. Now focussing on promotion interview tomorrow  

xx


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat lots of luck for the interview tomorrow, so pleased that your hsg levels are rising well x  

Nickynack great that your nephews party went well   sorry to hear about your ankle, I really hope they are able to do another injection to ease the pain x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley great news on those hcg levels  good luck with interview tomorrow xx

Nickynack your nephews party sounds like it was good x sorry to hear about foot and fx you are able to get another injection xx

Snowy French onion soup is fab. Sainsburys also do it, but I find theirs is a little sweet for my taste xx

Westies I have to have repeat bloods in 6weeks or so. New job starts full time from
Monday but I have an induction day on Thursday this week. X

Hi  to all the ccs xx


----------



## KALM

Just a quick one to wish Westies and Smiley lots of orange clementine luck for your interviews!   I'll post a proper message tomorrow.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Westies that is one impressive diet!! Actually it reminded me that there was an item on the news last week about a national kale shortage. I almost came straight here to warn beckaboo but it was early and I was leaving for Northern Ireland  
Smiley that is great news about your hcg levels  
Lillie, fab that you can start planning towards those dates!! 
Sarah happy anniversary for the other day. I hope the scan goes well this week. 
Amy, what a week you're having ... I hope the fridge door proves really complex. I always hate it when you bring someone in and they just do it in five mins  I hope things start moving forward with your poor lab too. 
Snowy, French onion soup is a very sophisticated craving  
Nickynack im glad your weekend was fun  
AFM, well we are back on the rollwrcoaster again. AF arrived today so I have done my first buseralin injection and am in for Vaseline scan on Thursday. 
Feeling mostly excited and very slightly nervous!
Beckaboo I think we may be in the 2ww at similar times.  
Oh and amoeba I'm glad they have picked up the thyroid issue for you. Here's hoping the mess change improves things ready for the new job to start. 
Thanks all for your lovely comments re my dad. He is already on meds to slow the disease and he actually hasn't deteriorated much over the last couple of years but it is still sad to watch when he struggles. But it was a relatively good day on Saturday.


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies....

muchmuch good news that the meds seem to b working for ur dad bless him x

smiley great news on ur levels hun an good luck for the interview xx

westies also a big giod luck for today xx.

smiley an westies wear some red today (colour for good luck) xx

nickynack yey to us havin similar dates!! although this time round i am takin a one off shot of prostap to down reg   I live grimsby/cleethorpes so only about 40 mins away so happy to meet when u are free xx

will do more personals 2night if i get chance.....we are going to a lovley french resturant tonight for a treat   back on the slimfast!! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Yey to starting dr Muchmore xx 

Lillie have lovely meal tonight xx

AFM not much going on but got ** message from friend carrying twins that her waters broke at 2am...message wa sent at 330 and she wasn't in labour (then) but been given antibiotics and steroids and was being monitored ..they have a lot going on that's causing high areas so could have been the factor for early labour (well earlier than the 36+3 that she booked in for) she's currently at 34+2 weeks. Fx all is ok with her and the twins are ok too x. Other than that the only plan for today is to take dog to groomers and to pack my bag for London trip 😀 xx

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news on hcg Smiley! Good luck for interview.

Good luck to you too, Westies

Amoeba - hope your friend's twinnies are ok.


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - I hope all's well with your friend and her babies x

Lillie - great news on the appointment and getting your dates. Exciting! Enjoy your well deserved meal out tonight x

MuchMore - looking in my fridge I'm not surprised there is a kale shortage!  I've literally never seen my fridge so full of green things! Great that your AF has arrived and that you've started your meds. Vaseline scan typo made me laugh out loud!  x

Thanks for the good luck wishes KALM and everyone else  Good luck to Smileycat too! Let's hope it's a lucky day for both of us. Also, fab news on the HCG level too x

NickyNack - thanks for your sweet post  I'm glad you had a lovely weekend. Sorry to hear about your foot, sounds nasty, I hope they give you an injection for relief x

Amy - to be fair, I was thinking of doing some sort of cleanse/de-tox before my next cycle anyway so it wasn't all down to the psychic! I do need to thank her for saying about the alkaline thing though as without that, I wouldn't have got the book I got. I hope your Dad manages to sort your Mum's fridge door. Sounds really complicated and was a bit unfair of the man in the shop to say that about any idiot can do it as I'm sure lots of people (me included!) wouldn't be able to x

Snowywhite - forgot to say that M&S do a delicious French onion soup which you may want to investigate! I love it with cheese covered toast/croutons x

AFM - FINALLY got my solid smiley face today (CD1 so better late than never, I guess. Cleanse going well so far and it just occurred to me that my breakfast was orange (see picture) so hopefully that will bring me CC luck for my interview later. DH seems happier this morning as he left early to get a hair cut before work. He's going on a work jolly after work tomorrow and also playing golf (work related) on Friday afternoon so that probably has something to do with it  I don't mind as long as it continues  I hope you lovely ladies all have fab days x


----------



## Babycakes77

Morning CC's
Good luck for your interviews today Smiley and WEsties!!!! May the power of Orange be on your side (as opposed to the power of grayscull for those that remember He man!  )

Off to a meeting in London today, think I may have to get one of those bump on board stickers soon!!!

Have a good day ladies
xx


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Westies love that you are having orange breakfast, lots of luck for the interview today   also really hoping moving the frosties goes well x  

Smileycat lots of luck with your interview too x  

Babycakes I remember he man!   Hope the trip to London goes well x  

Amoeba I hope your friends twins are ok, lots of luck for work tomorrow, then you can relax & enjoy your trip to London x  

Lillie I hope you have a lovely time tonight at the french restaurant, you definitely need treats along the way x  

Muchmore it is good that your dad is responding well to meds, it must be so tough for you & your family   Exciting that you have started again, I hope the baseline scan goes well & really hope this is your time x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's

Hows is everyone feeling today? Ive been up since 5:30, did a run, rushed to the gym to do a HIIT class, rushed home to shower and get ready for work, walked to work and now feeling a little wiped out! Oh dear, ive got the whole day to go yet!

Hi Amoeba, glad the doctors appointment went well and hopefully if they are changing the medication you are on you will feel better soon and sleep better to do you think?
Good luck on first day of work tomorrow and then for Monday, you will soon settle in Im sure.

Snowywhite - love the french onion soup craving! When you mentioned french onion I then fancied some too!

Westies, I remember you saying about the psysic but didnt realise she mentioned about being too acidic. Well its worth a try isnt it plus it is a healthy cleanse. What was in todays orange breakfast? What online shop did you order ingredients from? I have a Rainbow foods near me which sells all that kind of thing but its pretty expensive. I guess ordering online coupld be cheaper...is it? I might dig out the book and give it a try too, Ive made some recipes but never done the cleanse.
Glad you got your smileyface today too. yippeee. 

Lillie, you not too far behind us and we will be supporting you so dont worry.  Ive had gel nails before at the salon but good you have a do it at home kit.

Hi Amy,
well I know I wouldnt be able to change a fridge freezer door however easy its supposed to be! Hope its gets sorted today. Dad's are great for fixing things arent they. My DH is pretty good with stuff but if we ever need a hand its call on our dad's to come over!

Smiley, thats brilliant that HCG levels have risen, good signs. I will continue to keep fingers crossed for that scan soon. 
Good luck on the job interview today too.

Hi Nickynack, Yes I love getting my dad out, he moans at the start but always glad once he has finished a run! Thats a shame about your foot, especially if it stops you from running too, I get really frustrated if I get a little injury and it stops me from being active. 
Glad the birthday party went well too, sounds like a busy but lovely weekend.
Yes, definately get the orange nail varnish ready, I dont really do bright orange so was searching for a coral colour which was slightly more orange and for the perfect colour for me, it was a Barry M polish I think but I was in Superdrug for quite a while trying to pick one out!

Muchmore, kale shortage!    Maybe its, me, maybe Ive eaten the lot! Infact I have a tub with me today which I brought in for lunch. Knew I should have taken Amy's advice to grow my own!
That will be great if we are 2 week waiting together. What date are you due ET again?

Babycakes - love the He Man quote! Have a nice day in London and safe travels..

Hi Kalm, Emelda, Babyninja, wildflower, sarah, and all the other CC's Ive missed.
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - I've ordered from two online shops - www.steenbergs.co.uk and www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk - unfortunately we don't have any decent health food shops near us so would have to travel or order online. I'll post the orange juice recipe later x


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo well done with the exercising this morning   I am missing my stepper already   might even consider trying a bit of jogging to see how I get on x  

Sarah good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

After lots of time on hold I eventually got through to someone at hotpoint who said we need a part sending out to be able to swap the doors over on the fridge freezer, she has put one in the post & also emailed a couple of drawings so hopefully we will be able to sort it out, have refurbished two house & built lots of furniture so not ready to be beaten by a fridge freezer door just yet!


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks for the links Westies, I had a quick look at the wholefoods one but will have a proper look later.

Amy, Yes try a light jog and build it up from there, I bet with all the stepping you do you will find it okay. 
If you needed a part then least it wasnt you just not being able to fix the door 

I cant believe its 3pm already. Today is going quick for me. I have a body combat class to go to after work but cant do my usual step class after as need to be home for injections. But least I get to see GBBO without recording it - I think its gluten free recipes tonight unless im wrong so looking forward to that one.

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm going out tonight (work evening; climbing session with the whole team and then dinner) so I'll miss GBBO! I've told my mum not to talk to me until tomorrow because she usually texts me while we're watching it. 

Beccaboo - How is downreg treating you so far?

Amy - Enjoy jogging if you start, I'm sure like Beccaboo says you'll find it fine with all the stepping experience you have. 

Good luck for your interviews Smileycat and Westies! You'll have had them by the time you read this, hope they went well.

Sorry I am missing lots of people today... feeling horrible from downreg and A has screamed or whinged since 7am this morning!


----------



## IloveWesties

Carrot and tumeric smoothie:
170ml carrot juice
Juice of one orange
Juice of one lime
65g fennel
1/4 tsp ground tumeric (or to taste)

I highly reccomend it - it's delicious and being orange obviously helps  x


----------



## KALM

*Westies* that juice does sound good, I'm going to have to try it. Yay for the solid smiley and DH bring a bit happier. At least he was open enough to acknowledge and talk about it rather than just going into "cave" mode! DP was being a bit grumpy on Monday but I couldn't get out of him why....

*sarah* belated happy anniversary wishes, and hope you have a good work night out tonight.

*beccaboo* ok.. Let me get this straight, this morning you ran and then did a HIIT class, and then you are going to do body combat after work and are frustrated you can't also follow it with step class too?! Are you nuts girl!!   I mean I love my exercise but all that in one day!!? Surely that is just overkill? I do hope towards the end of DR and start of stimming you cut back, my fertility acupuncturist was dead firm with me that I needed to take things really easy, just only really walking, so that all my energy went into what was going on inside and making that a success, not on exercise. Plus even though it feels like all that exercise us great, especially after a stressful day at work and the high from the endorphins, it does deplete your body, which isn't what you want soon.

*amy* I don't imagine you'll have any problem jogging with all your stepper work. You might find it more fun in a group though, sometimes running on your own, especially when you are starting out, can be hard to motivate yourself to do. I joined a (free) running group in my area years back and really enjoy the company. Plus they like to have a good party and drinks too 

*amoeba* any update on your friends twins? Glad your medication levels got adjusted and really hope that starts to make a positive difference for you.

*lillie* enjoy being wined and dined tonight!

*muchmore* the "Vaseline" scan cracked me up! So exciting lots of you are cycling together again. Really keeping my fx is the right time for as many of you as possible, if not all!

*smiley* great news on the hcg front  hope the interview was a breeze!

*nickynack* sorry about the foot pain. I hope the specialist can help with that tomorrow. In answer to your question I've never had any morning sickness at all, so I've been really lucky. I'm excited you'll be cycling again soon.

Think that's about as far as I can go back for now. I saw the midwife yesterday and heard little one's heartbeat again  also in my pregnancy yoga class two ladies joined yesterday one due a few days before me and one after. That was really nice as all the other ladies are due sept/oct/nov/dec and I was feeling the odd one out since due feb and with such a little bump compared to them! We've been booking our accommodation for our driving holiday to Italy at end of September.. Starting to get excited about it now. Not much else really, just trundling along and can't wait to feel LO move soon.. Midwife reckoned given my build I should within next 2 weeks.

Hi to babyninja, emelda, nahla, babycakes and anyone else I forgot!


----------



## Snowy white1

Babycakes - loving the grayscull quote!
I have one of those 'baby on board' badges for London but I have to remember to remove it when I get to work as people still don't know. I don't wear it too much, just when it's really busy and I don't want people bumping into me. I noticed that it's only ever women who offer their seat to me and I feel bad taking it then.

Still haven't really got a bump so the badge is the only sign I'm pregnant. Actually wish the bump would come now as it's starting to concern me.

Westies - that is one orange breakfast! Hope it brought you lots of luck for the interview.

Smiley - how did yours go?

Sarah - enjoy the climbing and dinner. We will try not to ruin GBBO for you by giving anything away!

Beccaboo - you are a machine! I love it. You're going to be super healthy for when that embryo gets back home to his mummy! I used to be pretty nuts on exercise like that so I totally understand.

Amy - hope you get the fridge door suited. The guy who told you even an idiot could do it, when you need a part was clearly the idiot!
I'm sure given your stepping abilities you'll find jogging no problem.

Muchmore - good luck for baseline scan tomorrow. Vaseline scan made me chuckle as well!

Lillie - enjoy the French restaurant. French food is yummy (and not just the soup!)

AFM - looking forward to getting home so I can have the rest of the French Onion soup. Thanks for the tips on alternative sources Amoeba and Westies. Maybe I will sample all the different retailers' offerings to see which one is best. Although it's going to be tough to beat Waitrose!

Looking forward to GBBO tonight and I'm working from home tomorrow so a PJ day for me!


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I love your exercise regime   hope you enjoyed body combat x  

Sarah I hope the climbing & dinner evening is fun & your scan goes well tomorrow x  

Kalm if must be lovely to hear the heartbeat, nice that you have some yoga buddies who are close to your due date & your holiday sounds lovely x  

Snowy your pregnancy craving seems very healthy, soon you will be an expert on French onion soup x  

Westies bake off seems to have sugar free cake, gluten free pitta & dairy free ice cream tonight so maybe there will be a recipe you can try x  

Amoeba lots of luck for tomorrow, I hope your new colleagues are all really nice x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

I just went for a little jog for 20mins, managed to get round without stopping & even kept up with a couple of ridiculously slow cyclists for part of the way, personal trainer phoned to say they haven't sorted out a contract with the gym she was due to temporarily work out of yet so personal training session is delayed until next week now so assuming my body doesn't object too much I may have to do a few more jogging trips


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hi just a quick update as just back from hospital and need to pack/get ready for day at work. Friend has been told she not in labour BUT hasn't actually been checked since a trace at 9am. She is still leaking fluid and says that the mucus plug is coming away (a bit tmi), she gets regular pain in lower back and her front goes gmvery tight..not in pain but very uncomfortable. She is to get another steroid injection at 2am. Doc she saw this morning said likely to be within next 24-48hours otherwise they will just leave her to go for planned section on 17th. Friend is obviously worried and is certain they will be born in next 24hours, one of the twins is still breech tho xx

Kalm must be great to hear the hb xx

Sarah hope scan goes well tomorrow xx

Snowy enjoy the rest of your onion soup xx

hello  to the rest of the ccs xxx Hope everyone has had a good day xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening all, all settle for GBBO?

Hi Sarah, I've been fine on the DR so far, feeling all normal still. How about you, are you still feeling tired? Do you think that's to do with the DR?

Hi westies, I will give the juice a go, sounds nice.

Hi Kalm, I know it seem loads but I've been exercise mad for years. I sit at a desk all day and feel the need to get moving when I can! I do get what you are saying though, this is a FET for me so I guess the pressure is off a bit in terms of I have no EC this time round and as I'm just DR at the moment I don't feel any different. I will be cutting it down near to ET though as nothing in the 2ww and onwards if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP. Last go I gave up at Stimms and had about 7 weeks of no exercise. It's hard as its a big part of what I do outside of work. 
Glad you got to see the midwife and the lo heartbeat. pregnancy yoga sounds fab, I'm a huge fan of yoga too!

Snowywhite, PJ and working from home day sounds good idea. How was the French onion soup tonight. Are you still swimming?

Hi Amy, 20mins jogging is a great start, especially without stopping on first go. You are very fit from the stepping I would have thought. Body combat was good thanks. Came home and had DR injection number 5.

Hi amoeba, sounds like it's very near time for your friend.  hope both twins are fine.
You ready and looking forward to job tomorrow? It's further to drive isn't it than your previous job?

I cam home from gym and wasn't sure what to eat so on the sugar free theme of GBBO I made pancakes but using banana, scoop of protein powder and one egg, whizzed it up it the food processor so it looked like a pancake mixture and cooked in the pan. Topped with berries and some coconut yoghurt and it was really yummy i could eat it again!

Xx


----------



## lillieb87

Hello ladies....

Sarah good luck for tomorrow hun keep us posted xx

smiley.....how did the interview go?

westies how was ur interview? the juice sounds good i may attempt that!

kalm glad u heard lo heartbeat an are enjoyin the yoga zx

amy 20 mins jogging is a really good start! shame ur personal trainer sesssion has been delayed x

ameoba best of luck for tomorrow U will b fab at the new job!! very exciting times for ur friend but worryin at same time also xx

beccaboo ur pancakes sound amazing....i am all of a sudden hungry again!! I just had steak at the french resturant!! hope u are manging with ur dr drugs xx

snowy....a pj day!! wow must b great to work from home!! hope u enjoyed ur french onion soup xx

afm.....oven is now fixed!! i hav been fed an watered an the resturant an now home ready for bed!! DH has been makin me chuckle as at our appointment yday the nurse said i had a dominant folicle on the right therefore I would ovulate that side.....as we came out he said to me...i know where to aim now....I was confused until he said...to the right with a cheeky grin....he just cant help himself sometimes.....x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo new job is 35 min drive from home, previous job was 5min walk from home...so a massive difference! X am very excited about starting although tomorrow is only an induction day so just all the new staff and some management, the rest are still on holiday! X


----------



## KALM

Ooh beccaboo, those pancakes sounded good. I'm just heating up some left over lasagne but think I'd rather swop it for the pancakes  I too love my exercise and it was hard not doing so much during treatment and early pregnancy, but of course totally worth it. I just did a _very_ brisk hours walk, definitely got my heart beat pumping 

Lillie, your dh's commemt made me chuckle 

Amoeba, I hope tomorrow goes well! Will you be wearing any of your new clothes or taking your new bag?

Amy I still remember years and years ago when I first started running and the first time I ran 20 mins without stopping. It felt like such an achievement. The same when I started again after my pregnancy and miscarriage last year. Go you for managing it straight off 

Snowy, I think I'm going to have to try waitrose French onion soup now.. It's not too sweet is it? Sometimes I find the shop ones are. I am sure your bump must be coming very soon! Are you quite tall? Maybe you just have more room inside for everything to squash up before you pop out! Both ladies who joined yoga yesterday had quite significantly bigger bumps than mine.. I thought they were further in than I was initially. We are just all different.

Anyway, food calls!


----------



## wildflower

Hellos lovelies
Well, after being in Ireland and a speedy visit to friends in Stroud I'm finally home and able to have a catch up with you guys, have just been doing speed reading on my phone!

Amoeba - have a lovely day inset day at your new job, I really hope you feel at home from the get-go and just think - this is the place you'll be taking your adoption leave from how exciting  Enjoy London too and keep us updated on your friend in hospital xxx

Amy - I hope your body liked the jog. I'm guessing that after it has 'stepped' up what is no doubt a massive huge mountain your bod will be completely ok with a jog. I'm trying to get in to jogging mostly because I like how free it is - my body does object a bit, I'm not a natural runner!

Snowy - I have an ambition to make french soup one day. Maybe I'll try to do that before I'm 40. I have an idea it is really difficult and takes ages. I can understand you being annoyed your bump hasn't appeared yet - was it you who was the pro swimmer? I bet with your strong core muscles you are just keeping that bump all tucked up all tidily. 

Beccaboo - I reckon you are the kind of girl that can handle that amount of exercise but I can't help wanting to prescribe a good lie down for you! Or a nice sit down with a cup of tea  Your pancakes sound lovely though - the next best thing!

Kalm - yay for the heartbeat sounds! And lovely news on your new pregnancy yoga buddies - they could become life long friends with everything you are going to go through together! I hope you all hit it off xx

Westies - I love hearing about this alkaline diet and that juice sounds delicious. I've been adding a dash of turmeric to all my green smoothies because it apparently is the best thing for reducing inflamation (which seems to be a key thing for eating well to tackle endometriosis). 
Thanks for asking about my Ireland grumpiness - I think I was just thinking wrongly, I was basically regretting that I was on holiday in a cold, windy and wet Ireland rather than pottering around a beautiful and warm meditteranian town. I've been researching foreign holidays for months but I think we've decided not to go that far this year. Anyway, i think I just let the negativity run away with itself rather than enjoying it. We did end up having some beautiful days which were great, but it was still to chilly for me to brave a dip in the sea! I so want to swim in the sea! I feel much more positive and happy now I'm back home I just annoyed with myself for wasting my holiday time on a grump 

Sarah - sorry the down regging is being rubbish and i hope tomorrow is easier x

Babycakes - did you get your Baby on Board badges??

NickyNack & Lille - how fab that you guys will cycle together. We'll be rooting for you!

MuchMore - buckle yourself in for that rollercoaster ride! this is the one! xxx

SmileyCat - fab numbers from your blood test yesterday  I hope the interview went well!

afm - I'm sitting happily in front of GBBO. I've had a double dose this week because I had to do a catch up from last week - wasn't able to watch the BBC in Ireland.
I had acupunctue tonight and I felt like a pincushion, previously it has been 8 or so needles and lots of chat but tonight was SO MANY needles and some of them were quite ouchy. Feel lovely and sleepy now though so I'm happy. We also figured out together that I'll no doubt be on the pill for a month before I can cycle again so there is no way I'll be cycling before november when I was kind of mentally aiming for october. I think thats ok though.

Tomorrow I want to go get myself some of this orange nail varnish you lot are all in to! Anyone got any brand recommendations?


----------



## Snowy white1

Enjoyed GBBO but none of the cakes really appealed to me today. I really need my dairy and sugar I think!

Kalm - the Waitrose soup is a bit sweet but just the right side of sweet/ too sweet. You probably wouldn't want to eat a large portion though.
I am fairly tall so hoping that there's plenty of room in there. Am feeling lots more movements so that's making me feel better. 

Pancakes sounded yummy Beccaboo!  

Made a chicken wrap to go with my soup. Cat just stole the leftover plain tortilla wrap from my plate and ate it. That is one weird cat!


----------



## Snowy white1

Wildflower - I was a swimmer, yes. I never thought I had particularly strong stomach muscles but maybe they were better than I thought!
Glad the acupuncture made you feel relaxed.
I recommend essie nail varnish. It's not the cheapest but it's the best nail varnish I've ever used. It lasts for ages and if you paint it on thick enough you can peel it off in the shower when it gets untidy.


----------



## lillieb87

wildflower Barry M is quite a good one too or OPI x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, the French restaurant sounds good, glad you enjoyed it. Funny about your DH comment  after your appointment. 

Kalm, yummy lasagne, hope you enjoyed it. Well done on the brisk walk, good to feel like you've done something I bet.  

Amoeba, you did a test run didn't you. Enjoy tomorrow and let us know how you get on. Is it a full day? 

Westies, I forgot to ask how the interview went?

Smiley, you too, how was the interview? 

Hi wildflower, haha, I must admit I'm ready for my bed and a lie down now! Not every day I do as much exercise but Wednesday's is always a hectic day as DH does footy Wednesday nights so I end up going to the gym rather than stay in. Glad your acupuncture went well and sounds like it's made you feel relaxed ready to sleep. 
I agree that Essie is good with a whole range of colours. I bought a Barry M one yesterday and find them to be good. 

Snowy, I too reckon strong core and abs will keep a nice and tidy bump. 

Xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, my son was born at 34+1 and was perfectly healthy. maybe that helps your friend... beyond 34 weeks they should be fine. 

sorry, just a short one as I still need to pack for holidays.... 

a big hug to all CCs


----------



## NickyNack

Hi my orange tinged friends   just checking in after GBBO - so pleased that Nahdia seems to be now coming into her own after a shakey start  

Westies - I have took note of ur orange smoothie sounds yummy and will give it a go, DP has been making us a kale, spinach, fresh ginger, banana and berries smoothie which is very refreshing   Hope ur interview went well today and so glad that DH's mood has lifted - my DP loves golf and goes nearly every sat morning - I like him to go as it gets him out from under my feet and I can stretch out in the bed for a lil lie in when he has gone and also if he doesn't go he often sulks   a good night out with his friends will do him the world of good too and help take his mind off things and kick back and relax xx also how did ur interview go today? Xx

Beccaboo - please can you pop over tomorrow and whip up that fab sounding pancake kinda dish please 😋 loving ur commitment to exercise and I too used to be super fit and loved my running before my accident - I'm not so much a gym person as find it a bit boring and have to force myself to go but love running and it was never a chore   Stock up on that kale my lovely if stocks are running low   and hope ur DR drugs are going ok xx also thanks for the colour choice on the coral nailvarnish I will pop to Boots tomorrow and look at the Barry m range   xx

Lillie - that's fab you only live in Grimsby and we will have to sort out a meet up then soon - half way or mine or your's? Glad you enjoyed ur meal and ur appt went well - that sounds like something my DP would say, what are they like   xx

Smiley - how did your interview go too? And really fab news on ur levels going up nicely xx

Amy - well done on ur 20 min run - do you have a running app to show how far you are running? Hope I ur lab is doing ok xx

Ameoba - hope ur feeling better and good luck for ur new job tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it went  

Kalm - lovely to hear there are some other ladies same sort of stage as you at ur yoga class and how fab you heard that special heart beat again   more details please on ur Italy driving trip, sounds fab xx

Muchmore - what does a Vaseline scan mean?! Great news that AF has arrived ready for u to start ur DR drugs, - you are on ur way now Hun   xx

Sarah - sorry ur not feeling on top form today bless you, hope you pick up tomorrow and sending you big   Also, could you let me know that avacado cookies recipe again as it sounded yummy and I can't find it on the past pages xx

Babycakes - loving the he-man quote - do you remember thunder cats - a firm fave with me and my brother   hope ur meeting in London went on today xx

Hi BabyNinja, Wildflower, Snowy, Emelda and everyone else xx

AFM - day 21 of my cycle tomorrow so will take my Norethisterone pill to delay the onset of my AF ready for my DR appointment next Thurs when they will tell me to stop and when my AF starts a few days later I can start   feel all nervous when I think about it but also excited and eager to get started too   Appointment for my ankle/foot with specialist tomorrow and hopefully can have my cortisone injection soon to take away the pain and stiffness I am felling in it nearly everyday now   Na Night my lovely friends and lots of   to you all xxx


----------



## KALM

Nickynack, muchmore's vaseline scan was a typo or autocorrect, it was supposed to read baseline . 

DP got a new sports car recently (his dream since a boy.. Been saving for years and years.. ) Timing is not the greatest with LO on the way and the money spent on it, but he has MS and as it affects his legs and it's highly likely he will reach a point where he can't drive unless it's an adapted car and he doesn't have to use pedals, so if this dream was going to happen it needed to be sooner rather than later or else there was risk it could be too late. So we are driving in the new car fairly swiftly through France, Germany, Switzerland (one night in Reim, and one night near lake Geneva), doing some drives that are top driving routes through the Alps (one is in a James Bond chase scene I think), then into top of Italy and we spend 2 days by lake como (which was where we had first holiday together), then down to the Ligurian coast where we spend 5 nights in a place east of Genoa. Hope to get some chill out time there as well as some day trips, hopefully one down to Pisa. then we drive back along the coast, through Monte Carlo, and turn north just after Nice and up through France with two stops, and then home. I'm not sure how relaxing it will be.. It will be some, but not sure how much. Most days we are driving it will be at least 4 hours in the car, which I'm hoping will be fine with a bigger bump by then. But this is a trip we can only do now before LO arrives as the car only fits 2 people.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Evening all  
Heh I didn't even notice that autocorrect of baseline to Vaseline  I must have been half asleep. 
Nickynack great that you're starting again really soon  
Westies and smiley I hope your interviews went well. 
Amoeba all the best for tomorrow  
Sarah I hope your baseline goes well tomorrow too  
KALM that holiday sounds amazing!!!! 
Beckaboo that is a fierce day of activities! Go you  
Snowy maybe your LO is going to come out wearing a string of onions and a beret  
Lillieb your DH is a constant source of amusement to me  mind you, how I wish more men took pride in their aim, especially when using the facilities  
Snowy I was similarly uninspired by gbbo. Of all the stuff, the thing I most wanted to eat was the pineapple upside down cake. 
Ok, off to sleep ...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thank for all the well wishes...as you can see by the time I can't sleep! Also had message 30mins ago that friend has gone into labour. X

Kalm good that DP has got to fulfil his dream of having a sports car. X

Nickynack yey to starting treatment xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Update 2 little boys born by emergency section... Twin 1 3lb12 and Twin 2 3lb 10...both healthy and going to special care as 6weeks early x getting in to visit them this afternoon before I get train to London...can't wait 👶🏼👶🏼😊😊😍 x


----------



## lillieb87

morning all....

ameoba congrats to ur friend...wish the boys a speedy recovery. Good luck on your first day today xx

sarah hope the scan goes well today xx

kalm the holiday sounds amazing!! monte carlo is lovely as is monaco if u get to visit there xx

nickynack am happy to meet wherever hun.....not sure where half way would be? yey to day 21 today.....its all happening again xx

snowy ur cat sounds like a right character i remember when my cat belly dived onto my plateas a kitten to steal my salmon!! i was not a happy chappy!! 

hello every1 esle wildflower smiley muchmuch ljh80 westies beccaboo amy emelda babycakes babyninja an any other ladies still readin along x


----------



## wildflower

Enjoy meeting your new tiny friends Ameoba! I bet they don't spend long in special care. 
xxx


----------



## lillieb87

Have lots of cuddles ameoba they will be so tiny xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi lovely CCs I hope you’re all having a fab day x

Amoeba - how exciting about your friend’s twins and that you get to visit them. I hope they’re doing OK. Have a good journey down to London later on the train. What are your plans when you get there? x

KALM - your road trip sounds fab and now is a great time to do it before LO arrives. Perfect! I hope you get good weather. Oh and the men/communication thing - my DH only talks when things get to a boiling point which I think is very common x

NickyNack - thanks for your kind words about DH. Your DP sounds similar to my DH. DH plays football on a Saturday afternoon as well, so that always lifts his mood (unless he is put on the subs bench or they lose but luckily that doesn’t happen often!). Fab that you’re on CD21 today so can start your pill. Good luck with your appointment for your foot as well - I hope you manage to get that injection x

Nahla - I hope the packing is going well. Enjoy your holiday! x

Wildflower - a good friend of mine told me about the orange for fertility thing ages ago (she conceived through IUI) and she very sweetly sent me a gift in the post with a very sweet card with a positive message in it after I first told her about our ‘issues’. Anyway, the gift was a lovely bottle of orange nail varnish and I still use it now - it’s Dior “Riviera” (www.dior.com/beauty/en_gb/fragrance-and-beauty/makeup/nails/nail-lacquers/pr-naillacquers-y0002959_f000355537-couture-color-gel-shine-long-wear-nail-lacquer.html). It’s a fab colour if you fancy treating yourself - I think they cost £19 but the quality is excellent and it doesn’t ever go thick and gloopy like others sometimes do x

Snowywhite - your cat eating a plain tortilla wrap made me laugh out loud ha ha x

Lillie - glad to hear your oven is fixed x

Amy - any update on fridge-door gate? x

Beccaboo - your pancakes sound yum - I may have to try that as after this cleanse finishes on Sunday, I’m going to carry on eating healthier with the recipes from the book and others x

Sarah - how was your work night out / climbing session? x

Smileycat - how did your interview go? How quickly do you find out the result? x

AFM - I've received confirmation this morning from the lab at CRGW that they've received our precious four frozen embryos and that they're all safe and sound in storage. Phew! It's such a bizarre feeling that they were on their first road trip and I felt weirdly protective over them, especially not knowing where they were over night  Just waiting for AF now (I'm CD19 today so should be by the end of next week) so that I can book in my hysteroscopy. We'll then be signing all the paperwork on the same day for our FET cycle which will be next month (October). I have also now received a copy of our notes from the Lister so can take those in at the same time. They contain all of our BCRM notes too so CRGW will have everything, which is great. I haven't heard anything from my GP about our blood test results so I'll chase at the end of next week if I haven't heard by then as I'd ideally like to take all of our results to that appointment so we can discuss them with the consultant face-to-face. 

Other than that, it's been a pretty busy week. Interview went well yesterday (as far as I could tell anyway!) and I have an interview for a different job tomorrow. Phew! I had a cuppa (herbal tea  ) with my friend who is heavily pregnant this morning. She was actually due earlier this week so is now overdue and has had the 'stretch and sweep' done, which doesn't seem to have made any difference. She seems very together and looking forward to it, which is lovely to see (it's her first). She's under strict instructions to keep me posted! I'm out with my close group of friends from school later for a curry, which isn't ideal timing on a detox! So, I've decided to drive/give lifts and not drink and I will just order something like dry chicken tandoori and avoid naan bread and sauces. I may have to have a couple of poppadoms though as I love them  Oh, I couldn't resist weighing myself this morning to see if the detox is having any effect and I've lost four pounds since starting it on Tuesday! Amazing! I do feel good and my skin feels lovely at the moment too so it's given me a good boost to keep going x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba I hope you have got on well at work today & that your friend & her new babies are doing well, lovely that you will be able to visit before you go to London x  

Beccaboo are you having a rest day after the busyness of yesterday? x  

Nickynack I don't have a running app, I just did a little round trip to see how I felt, will try to increase the distance next time but only have 3 weeks before I start stimming when I will cut back to just dog walking. My lab is doing ok, her lump seems more obvious but I am hoping it is just because they shaved it when they did the needle biopsy rather than that it is growing. Exciting that you start taking the pill today, it all starts to seem real again! x  

Kalm the road trip sounds like it will be really special, lovely that dp has been able to achieve his dream x  

Lillie I loved your dh's comment about his aim!   I remember he said some funny stuff last time, hopefully he will be just as amusing this time around x  

Wildflower my body didn't object to jogging as much as I thought it would, maybe it thought it was a one off! Hope you find some nice orange nail varnish x  

Snowy fur babies can be cheeky! I remember my mum was sat on the floor with a cup of tea playing with one of my labs when she first came home & the puppy just walked up to the cup of tea & started drinking out of the mug   she has been a bit obsessed with tea ever since (mainly mums as she has sugar) & will sit & look at my mum then at the cup then back at my mum almost like she is asking to have some x  

Smiley I hope the interview went well x  

Muchmore I hope the scan has gone well today x  

Sarah I hope you had fun last night & the scan goes well today too x  

Westies the part for the fridge freezer hasn't arrived yet so no further progress but I'm still not convinced how easy it is going to be without instructions   great news that the frosties have arrived safely & congratulations on the weight loss   fx for good news from one of the interviews, I hope you have a nice meal out tonight x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok x  

Drugs finally arrived at 1:45pm having been given a time slot of 8am to 1pm   just waiting for a call from the clinic to confirm a time for the scratch tomorrow


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news about the meds arriving Amy (albeit late!). I hope you get the call from your clinic soon. Remember to take two paracetamol around an hour before the scratch. I did that both times (had the scratch twice) and I didn't find either painful. You'll be fine x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone! Happy to report my scan went well this morning so I start on progynova tomorrow; ET is pencilled in for 22nd Sept all being well.  Hoping I start to feel less tired and fed up over the next few days as the oestrogen kicks in. The nurse said it's horrible but she knows it's a good indicator DR has worked if you feel terrible. We had a lot of fun last night at our work thing, I ate way too much (ribs and fries with mac and cheese bites!) so probably won't lose any weight this week. 

Amy - Glad your drugs have finally arrived and good luck for your scratch tomorrow. Hope it isn't too uncomfortable for you.

Westies - Good luck for your other interview tomorrow, you are in demand! Congratulations on your weight loss so far, that's fab.

Amoeba - Enjoy visiting the tiny babies! Hope they don't spend too long in special care.

Kalm - That sounds like a fab holiday. It's great your DH has been able to realise his dream, too.

NickyNack - Won't be long before you're cycling again.  The cookie recipe is 1 avocado, 1 small banana, 1 egg, 2 tbsp honey, 1/2 cup cocoa powder and 1/2 tsp baking powder. Blend your avocado, banana and honey then add the egg. Stir in your cocoa powder and baking powder, and dark chocolate chunks if you want to use them. Blob onto a baking sheet in biscuit-sized bits and pop in the oven at 180 for 10-15 mins. I think I'll try adding brazil nuts and bake some more tonight.

wildflower - Sorry your acupuncture was ouchy, do you think there were too many needles or maybe in slightly the wrong place?

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're having a lovely day.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one...day at work was great but a bit of information overload!! Got to visit the babies, both doing really well...friend got into trouble as she took one out incubator so I could get a hold, but the nurses are supposed to take them out due to all the tubes, but an amazing 5 minute hold...lots of tears as its something I'm unlikely to personally have, but am totally in love with these 2 gorgeous boys xx😍

Amy glad drugs have arrived and hope scratch goes well. Xx

Sarah glad scan went well and you've got a date for et xx

Westies good luck for interview tomorrow. Glad frosties are safe & sound in new home xx


Hope everyone has had a fab day, sorry it's a short one but got to get sorted as leave to get train in 10 mins xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Forgot to say that my iwako Orange frog eraser arrives today...more yellowy-Orange than pure orange but close enough to an Orange frog 😜 x


----------



## Amy76

Sarah great that you had a good time last night & the scan went well, exciting that you have a date for et, I might have to try the cookie recipe as I really struggled to eat avocado last cycle x  

Amoeba good that work went well, how lovely that you got to meet & have a cuddle with the babies, hope you have a lovely time in London x  

Westies I hope you have fun tonight, scratch is booked for 1pm, nurse did that special thing of saying to come with a part full bladder!  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice evening x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am feeling miserable you guys, someone give me a kick up the bum?  My friends are too busy talking about when they're going to have their second and third children (like it's the easiest thing in the world) and nobody has asked me how my treatment is going. Am I being ridiculous? The downreg drugs send me a bit crazy but I do think one of them could have remembered...

Amy - I don't envy your 1pm appointment at all! Wishing you good luck with it, boooo to the half full bladder.

Amoeba - I still need to get in on this orange frog business. I'm going to find something to be a little mascot for me at work. So glad you got some tiny cuddles today.


----------



## lillieb87

sarah sending   great news on ur scan an gettin a date xx its not the drugs i totally get how u feel an its not just the drugs....although they dont help!! keep that chin up.. .ur second will soon be arrivin in his new home.....to stay!!

amy good luck for tomorrow will b thinkin of u xx

westies good luck for interview tomorrow too an well done on the weight loss zx

afm call recieved today to arrange drug delivery....the box of tricks is coming Monday!! 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Sarah sorry to hear your friends are preoccupied, I don't think people who are able to conceive naturally have any concept of what we go through   My sister never bothered to get in touch after either of my failed cycles & I didn't hear from her after mum told her my breast lump was benign & she doesn't know about my dog, she is preoccupied with her life, it is sad but the people that care about us will be there   Remember in less than 3 weeks you will be pupo   I definitely think you need to track down a lucky charm, my frog stamp from hobbycraft is green not orange but very cute so I would highly recommend him & you can stamp little frogs on things too - what more could you want! Do you have lucky orange nail varnish? I will be painting my nails orange ready for the scratch   

Lillie exciting that your drugs will be delivered on Monday x  

Westies good luck for the interview tomorrow x


----------



## lillieb87

Sarah u could always use orange m&ms as ur lucky charms  

u just hav to resist eatin them


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I never paint my nails, maybe I could paint my toenails and it'd be my little orange secret.


----------



## lillieb87

Thats a good idea sarah or an orange hair bobble very discreet x


----------



## Amy76

Sarah I definitely think you need to paint your toe nails orange, I even persuaded dp he needed orange toenails for ec last cycle


----------



## MuchMore2013

Sarah ... Thor is waiting and looking forward to the new home. I reckon you should employ Babyninja's technique to lift your mood ... Visualising that army of little people getting the new pad ready for him/her. Looks like we will be having et within days of each other (if I get that far) so let's do this thing ... I reckon it's definitely our time!!!
Amoeba that is such good news about the twins! I almost feel like your friend is an honorary cc cos we have all been cheering her on so much. 
Amy all I can say is I really hope your scratch is nothing like mine was! Ouch ouch ouch  
Westies ... Phew! I have been thinking of your frosties a lot. 
AFM my baseline scan went fine and didn't involve any Vaseline at all  I gave a few follies on each side which is normal for me. So did first menopur tonight. Exciting!
While we were there today, the lister were having a spot check by the HFEA so they asked if they could talk to us. It was only a few questions about what we think of the clinic but it was nice to be able to big them up a bit


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, just a quick one as I'm shattered today and head is a bit muzzy with a cold...

Amy, good luck for your scratch tomorrow.

Sarah,   And  , don't let those DR drugs get the better of you! It is off of your friends, but I'm sure without the affect of the drugs it wouldn't feel so bad. Part of the reason I told hardly any of my friends about my treatment was because I knew they just wouldn't really truly get it like you CC's do, and I didn't want to go through feeling bad if they weren't as supportive as I might have liked (not intentionally of course, just as their own lives take up so much now when they have their own kids etc..) Get your orange pants out (you had some last cycle right?) and wear them tomorrow for happy orange vibes to help you through the day.

Muchmore, yay for the stimming starting. Are you on same sort of dosages as last time?

Westies, good luck for the interview tomorrow and I'm impressed at weight loss you've seen already!

Lillie, it's always exciting when the drugs arrive, makes it all seem more real! Not long now.

Amoeba, have a fab long weekend in London!

Hi to everyone else and goodnight!


----------



## Beccaboo

Good morning and happy Friday CC's.

Westies, glad the interview went well. How was the curry night, did you manage to keep away from the naan's and sauces. Well done on the few pounts weight loss, thats great.
Also glad to hear your little embryos are safe and sound now. 

Hi Amy, Im glad you got the drugs delivery all ok and good luck for the scratch today. Ive never had it but hope its not too painful for you. 

Hi Sarah, I need to do a food shop tomorrow so going to buy the ingredients for the advocado cookies. My DH doesnt like advocado at all but Im not going to tell him Ive used it in the bake and see what he says!
Also, sorry to hear youve been feeling a bit down. Ive told 3 of my close friends, two of which ask quite regulary how Im getting on but the other (who I class as my best friend) hardly ever asks. She did say though not so long ago that she doesnt want to ask me how I am incase I dont want to talk about it so waits for me to bring it up so do you think thats how your friends feel?
On the other hand, I do agree, people dont get it and understand what we are going through and alot of the time they are wrapped up in their own lives.
Anyway, hope Friday brings a bit of positivity just because its Friday (hope you not having to work weekend!) and know that we are all here for you for some hugs along the way.  

Lillie, I like how you refer to the drugs as box of tricks! hehe

Muchmore, glad your baseline scan went all okay. Hope the first injection went ok.

Hello Kalm, Hope the head cold hasnt progressed to anything much. 
Reading up on your driving holiday and that sounds awesome. It sounds really glamourous, like the old films where you see the glam women getting driven along the coast by the man. Films like Monte Carlo baby with Audrey Hepburn. I love those films. bet you will have a fun time.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all okay.
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, Sorry, ment to say glad the new job went well yesterday and your friends twins are doing fine. Lovely you had a hold, bet they were teeny tiny. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I got a hold of the biggest twin and it was like there was nothing in my arms! Friend says she going to ask nurses to take smaller one out for me to get a hold when visit on Sunday - so she doesn't get told off for lifting them out again! 😀

We are currently on a coffee stop (Hyde Park Corner) before walking to Buckingham Palace...been buying gifts from Harrods 😱 xx a lovely sunny day for our walking trip...although doubt back will hold up to the full walk I want to do so prob jump on a few buses x oh meant to say that as some of you have started treatment I've painted my toenails orange again...they've been red since I had cp! Xx🍊🍊

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, Awww I bet it was like holding something really delicate, which of course it is but so small. Nice that you get to have another little hold on Sunday. How long do they have to stay in for or is it just whenever the nurses feel they can go home?
Glad you are enjoying London and glad you having a coffee stop, they have to be done! Love looking round Harrods, me and DH usually end up looking at all the food counters and all the yummy chocolates and fudge looking so delicious. Did you buy any foodie items?

Thanks for being pro orange again, I think I remember you are like me where we dont go for orange generally as a colour
but I do the orange nail varnish.
I might even find orange pants this time round!
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba it sounds like you are having a good time in London, the portrait artist of the year exhibition is on at the national portrait gallery on Trafalgar Square & is free & normally really good if you are in the area. It is so kind of you to wear orange nail varnish to show your support   exciting that you will get more baby cuddles on Sunday x  

Beccaboo I hope you are doing well & not suffering side effects of dr x  

Kalm I hope the cold doesn't come to anything & you feel better soon x  

Muchmore great that your scan went well, exciting that you have started menopur x  

Sarah I hope you are feeling better today, otherwise Kalm will be back with her positivity stick x  

Lillie not long until your drugs arrive now x  

Westies I hope the interview goes well today x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok x  

I went to the clinic with newly painted orange nails, orange knickers, orange handbag, orange hair, my little frog stamp & orange rubber frog & it seemed to help because I didn't feel anything, very happy & relieved, bring on the injections on Monday!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, so glad the scratch appointment went well with no painn, thats brilliant. The orange worked it magic obviously!
Roll on Monday's injections. Will you be an evenng injector like me?
DR going fine thanks, no issues other than really dry skin on my eyes which is strange. I think its more to do that I have been trying some different make up and a different make up remover but you just never know what symptoms the burserlin brings! Ive stopped the make up and remover so I can find out what the cause is, if it clears up then its one of those things if it doesnt then Il put it down to the DR!

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - Glad your scratch went well. The orangeness must have done the trick. Monday is so close now, how are you feeling?

Beccaboo - Glad DR is going ok so far. Unfortunately I am working the weekend as usual but I've already hit my target for the week so less pressure. 

Amoeba - Glad you're having fun in London; hope you get a cuddle with the babies again too.

MuchMore - How are you feeling so far? We could be really close for ET so I hope that's lucky. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words, I'm feeling a little better this evening. Might open the chocolate too! I think friends can't understand without having been through this process so it's a case of avoiding conversation that's going to upset me - because I don't want anyone to have to moderate what they say just because I'm hormonal. It would be nice if they were a little more considerate but I don't think it even crosses their mind. I've talked very little about tx this time and I think I'll keep it that way... so glad I have you all!


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about the dry skin on your eyes - sounds nasty. I highly reccomend Neals Yard products as they're organic so are very healing for the skin and don't irritate at all. I LOVE the rose facial oil in particular. Oh and I love Audrey Hepburn and old films - Breakfast at Tiffany's is my fav film ever  x

Amy - yey! I'm so glad that that you found the scratch OK today  x

Amoeba - I hope you're having fun in London. The food hall in Fortnum & Mason is one of my fav places if you are passing, def worth a look. I think it's so sweet of you to wear orange for all the CCs cycling again   x

KALM - how are you feeling? I hope your cold is on the way out x

MuchMore - you're very sweet, thank you for thinking of my frosties  I liked your advice to Sarah about enlisting Babyninja's orange army and that's reminded me that I need to ask her something! Fab news on the appointment yesterday and that you got to start stims. How did your first injection go? x

Babyninja - you obviously have an AMAZING imagination and I absolutely love the idea of having an orange army working for me on this cycle. The only thing is that I struggle to imagine them in my mind doing their jobs. Without causing you lots of work, can you provide me (and other CCs) with some top tips to get started? x

Lillie - exciting that your meds arrive on Monday. So exciting that lots of us are cycling again now or soon. Eeek! x

Sarah - great news about your scan appointment. Exciting! Sorry to hear about your friends but try not to take it to heart. Perhaps they just don't know how/what to say? Perhaps just give them an update next time and then I'm sure they'll ask you questions x

Hello everyone else. Happy Friday!

AFM - the interview that was meant to be today got moved yesterday to Monday. This one is through a recruitment agency and I think they'd made a mistake with the original appointment  Monday works out better for me anyway, so it's fine. I've ended up having a bit of an odd day - wasn't feeling at all well this morning and initially thought it may have been down to the curry last night and the fact that I'd temporarily broken the cleanse but then about an hour ago had some spotting!!! Something v bizarre is happening to my body this cycle and it's starting to freak me out a bit. I never get spotting before AF, it just arrives and I'm only CD20 today. I ovulated VERY late this month too - just two days ago. What is going on I realise that some people's cycles get messed up after treatment cycles but mine never have - both fresh cycles and the one FET cycle I've already done, they've just kicked back in normally straight away. I'm going to see what happens over the weekend and call the clinic on Monday to see what they say. I'm wondering whether it may be better to switch to a medicated FET this time rather than the natural cycle I had planned just to be on the safe side. I still have a stinking headache, have AF like lower abdo pain and I'm feeling sorry for myself  I don't want to break my cleanse but I really want to eat lots of ice cream! Sorry for the moan, especially on a Friday night x


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I will be an evening injector like you, I think bourn hall like you to do evening injections especially during stims so they can alter your dose that day if the scan shows they need to. The dry skin on your eyes sounds like a strange side effects but you never know what will happen   hopefully it is just the new make up remover & gets better now you have stopped using it x  

Sarah pleased you are feeling a bit better, we put our bodies through so much with all the drugs so I think we do really well to continue functioning during treatment, definitely open the chocolate, I find it always helps x  

Westies sorry to hear you weren't feeling well this morning & that your cycle is a bit messed up, I think I would speak to the clinic about whether they would recommend a medicated fet or stay with natural, your body has been through a lot in the last few months, I hope you feel better soon x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Felt good this afternoon so went out for another little jog, managed a little bit further than last time so will try & fit a few more attempts in before I start stimming


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - sorry your cycle is all messed up. Perhaps considering a medicated FET would be a good plan. I'm not sure how the success rates differ but I found the medicated ok. No real side effects and pretty straightforward.
Have you managed to stay off the ice cream?!

Beccaboo - dry eyes sounds like a weird symptom but you never know. I never had any symptoms during DR except for a bit of insomnia but that could have been anxiety! How long does DR last for you? Then will you have to take oestrogen tablets or the patches? Make sure you eat lots of Brazil nuts at the stage as they are meant to help the womb lining.

Sarah - glad you're feeling a bit better. People who haven't been through IVF cannot even begin to understand. I'm sure your friends do care though.
Someone asked me if I was doing IVF out of choice! Yes, I just decided I fancied IVF rather than rumpy pumpy to make a baby!!!

Amoeba - sounds like you're having fun in London. Hope DH is enjoying the sightseeing too. Also hope you bought some yummy treats!

Amy - glad the scratch was ok. I have come to the conclusion that you are hard as nails! Plus obviously the orange helped!

Muchmore - congrats on starting the Menopaur. Hope it won't make you feel too rotten. I was an emotional wreck during stims but I'm sure you'll cope with it much better.

Lillie - glad the drugs are coming soon. It's great that so many of you are cycling around the same time. It will be like the original cycle buddies thread all over again but after this one, even more of us will be pregnant!

Smiley - how's it going? Hope you're feeling ok with that bean making himself at home.

Kalm - that driving holiday sounds like my DH's idea of heaven! We also have an impractical convertible (very old and we've had it for years). I want DH to get rid of it but he's very attached to it and says he wants to keep it forever! 

Hi and happy Friday to everyone else!

AFM - went out with a group of friends from uni today who I haven't seen for a couple of months. Had to tell them about the pregnancy so that's a few more people that know. Turns out one friend already knew as I'd been spotted in the maternity unit by another friend!
I think they were surprised that I was still trying to hide it and about my anxiety as I'm usually a very laid back person. They don't know about the IVF so I think they just think I'm being mental.
Also had to tell the president of the company I work for as my boss had accidentally let it slip.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Quick one from me as I had a very early start so am sleepy ... 
Amy hoorah that you had a pain-free scratch. Come to think of it I do know that the pain was all caused by my cervix being at a weird angle for some reason and so they were manipulating the speculum for about 5 mins before they could get the catheter thing in. Still makes my eyes water to think of it!!!!
Westies I only ever had very messed up cycles once and it was after my fet (which admittedly was medicated). The withdrawal bleed cycle was about 25 days and then I had a random 21 day cycle before getting back to my more normal 26 or 27. I'd never had one that short! It freaked me out a bit. I suspect your cycles will normalise but if you are looking to go soon, maybe it would be worth considering medicated, just in case you want to go before things are back to normal. 
Hello to everyone else


----------



## IloveWesties

MuchMore - how odd that a similar thing happened to you! The plan was to wait for AF and have a hysteroscopy on the next cycle (Sept) and then do the FET on the following cycle (Oct). I'll see what the consultant says when I call the clinic. The spotting has stopped now and my mind is working overtime wondering whether it was implantation spotting (which I'm convinced I had on my first cycle which then went on to fail) so wondering whether I should use some pessaries that I have left over? May be worth a try? I hope you had a lovely long sleep x

Snowywhite - our new consultant said there is absolutely no difference in success rates between natural and medicated FETs at the clinic, so I'm not bothered about doing a medicated if she thinks that's better for me. We'll see what she says. Oh yes, I did manage to keep away from the ice cream by having a couple of spoonfuls of coconut yogurt which I love. Not quite the same but feel good this morning that I didn't break the cleanse. Lovely that you've told some more people about your news and how funny that you were spotted in the maternity unit! x

Amy - thanks honey  Good work on the jogging. I can't run on roads as I find the impact too much on my knees (old skiing accident) which is why I like swimming and body pump so much. Any news on your gym and your stepper? x

Morning everyone else - I hope we all have lovely weekends x


----------



## IloveWesties

Forget the wishful thinking - AF has arrived good and proper. Last cycle was the most bizarre ever - ovulated on CD18, spotting CD20 and AF CD21 so a 20 day cycle which I've never had in my life! Will call the clinic on Monday and see what they say. At least I can get the hysteroscopy booked in, I guess #alwayslookingforasilverlining x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Morning lovely ccs xx

Amy glad you felt good and managed a jog xx

Snowy it's good that you're starting to tell people as suddenly your bump will appear! Can understand your anxiety though xx

Beccaboo sorry to hear of your dry skin and eyes, hopefully they will resolve soon. How long will you be on dr? Xx

Muchmore I had issues like you when I had scratch done...no issues with hysteroscopy but 2 month later they had to use a series of dilators so they could get my cervix to open for the plastic cannula thing to go through...painful to say the least 😳 xx

Westies sorry AF arrived I was just writing about how was keeping fx it was implantation spotting! IVF does mess with our cycles but it's strange to have AF 2 days after ovulation??   As you said though it means you can get hysteroscopy booked in 😀😀 xx

Hope everyone has a good day xxx

AFM Wicked, last night, was brilliant so glad I got the tickets, DH thought it was great too 😀 after all the walking I did yesterday I was in agony as I have a back issue, so had been popping painkillers most of the day and had to have regular refreshment stops to rest. All the walking also meant I had low blood sugars...exercise makes them drop...so felt I was constantly eating, looks good on my meter through as was 100% in target despite the constant eating 😀 Think today's plan starts with Trafalgar Square and then a walk to the m&ms shop for some orange m&ms 😊😊...not sure what we will do after that, train home is at 530 so we have most of the day here 😀😀 xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Enjoy the M&Ms store Anoeba and don't forget the 'build your own Magnum' in Covent Garden!


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - something I like to do of I have a bit of time in London is to go to the Royal Academy of Arts (Piccadilly) and then wander through the Burlington Arcade and then go to Fortnum & Mason for a mooch around the food hall. I remember last time DH and I were there we bought a couple of pastries from the bakery (so good!) and the woman in front of us at the till was spending over £1,000 on caviar! Great place for a drink and a sit down too in the cafe on the first floor. Have a fab day x


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies...

ameoba sounds like ur havin fun.....enjoy m&m world its fab there....i am loving orange m&ms at the mo my 4 are still here not eaten lol

sarah glad ur feeling better hun xx 

amy well done on the jog....hope ur stepper isnt jealous! x

westies glad u can crack on with ur plansnow af is here. the nurse said to me it can take a few months to get back to normal when i asked last week an said not to worry x

muchmore wow u certainly had a long day hope u managed a good sleep xx

snowy fx every1 gets their bfp this time round an by due dates ameoba will b gettin readyto welcome her lo also xx

beccaboo hav u tried some e45 on the dry skin hope it clears up hun xx

hello every1 else xx

afm friend cooked us a meal last night an my other friend took her 9 month old baby.....dh asked me if he could hold her....thats a forst to him he is scared of holding other ppls babies as afraid of droppin them!! brought a lump to my throat seein him with her!! also musterin up my energy to attend a baby shower!!! my sister has offered to come collect me afta an hour if its all too much!! on the bright side we are going for afternoon tea with my parents sisters an partnersto celebrate parents 36th wedding anniversary x

hope u all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Currently having coffee and biscuits in the Savoy! Next stop will be Fortnum & Mason, thanks Westies  for the suggestion. In the m&ms shop I personalised lots of blue ones with the boys' names and 'it's a boy' on them to give to friend when visit tomorrow 😀😀👶🏼💙 DH and I have spent loads of money and yet have nothing to show for it other than a few gifts...mainly because we like to treat ourselves as you can see....us in the Savoy 😂 x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba it sounds like you've had a fab time in London, lovely that you got your friend some personalised m&ms, hope the journey home goes well x  

Lillie I hope the baby shower was ok if you decided to go & that you had a lovely time at your afternoon tea celebrating your parents anniversary x  

Westies the gym is being emptied ready for refurb so I guess the stepper has gone now   it just seemed too unsociable to have a stepper at home but hopefully the new steppers will be good when the gym reopens on 2nd November, I don't think my body lies jogging but I will persevere until I start stimming. Sorry to hear your cycle is messed up, definitely worth seeing about changing to a medicated fet x  

Muchmore your scratch sounds a lot worse than mine   I have numb areas on my stomach around the myomectomy scar so I wonder if it is the same on my uterus where they removed the fibroids? Hope your injections are going well x  

Snowy nice that you got to catch up with some friend from uni & that you were able to share your good news, funny that you were spotted in the maternity unit!  

Sarah thank you for asking, I am good, hope you had a bit of chocolate to keep you going & that work wasn't too busy today x  

Beccaboo I hope the dry skin is clearing up & you are having a nice weekend x  

Hello to Kalm, baby ninja, ljh, nickynack, smileycat, nahla, emelda, Babycakes & anyone else I have missed  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend x  

Think I have cancelled out the benefits of yesterday's run with the mint poppets I have eaten today!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello cc's
Hope you all having a lovely weekend. 

Hi Amy, yes I think Bourne hall do like evening injections don't they. You are doing well on the runs especially if you ran further. Like you say we haven't got long until we have to give up so it's something to keep us active until that time. 
I love mint poppets!

Amoeba, your time in London sounds fun. Me and DH are the same, we usually end up spending lots but usually it's on food or nice foodie bits to bring home! You must be on your way home now. 
I love the blue personalised m&m idea, how sweet. 

Hello Lillie, yes I thought about e45 cream so will get some, for now I'm just leaving well alone but may get something Monday if no better.  
Lovely your DH wanted a hold of the lo and hope you enjoy the baby shower if you go. 
How was afternoon tea, were lots of nice cakes consumed? 

Hi Westies, thanks for the recommendation of neals yard remedies, I've never tried the products but might give it a go if it's all natural. The dryness was looking pretty sore this morning but seems to be looking better as the day has gone on. It's just really odd but can only put it down to a change in product that doesn't agree, surely can't be DR as I didn't have it last go. 
Strange about your cycle being so short and messed up, maybe it is worth doing a medicated this time round. What is a hysteroscopy?

Snowy, so I guess even though people are getting to know you are pregnant you still not mentioning it's through IVF? I've never thought whether I'd would say or not after I (hopefully) get pregnant. I maybe would if I got talking to someone specifically on the subject but otherwise not. 
DR goes on all of september but I think I start taking the prognova tablets mid sept after my first baseline scan. I start taking small dose then it increases so I end up taking 5 tablets a day! 

Hi Kalm, hope the cold didn't come to anything and you having a good weekend. 

Hi emelda, haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are doing ok.

Ljh,are you back from the wedding in Portugal yet?

Hi Sarah, I just made your advocado cookies, can't say they look the greatest but DH tasted one and said oh these are rather nice, little does he know they have advocado in! Hehe
Hope work was okay today.

Hi to nickynack, muchmore, Nahla, wildflower, baby cakes, babyninja, smileycat. 

Aswell as making advocado cookies I also made a batch of sugar free granola for the week, I always make this on a weekend plus some sugar free energy/protein balls. So feeling quite Productive on the healthy cooking front!
Xx

Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Happy Saturday lovely cc ladies  

Ameoba - you are such a thoughtful person - supporting us with ur orange nail varnish and the blue personalised m&ms for your friends and their lil twins. You sound like ur having a fab time in London and glad u enjoyed Wicked and both treating yourself to lovely stops along the way. Hope ur poor back eases up, have you got any ibuprofen gel to rub in, or maybe get DH to give you a lil massage   xx

Sarah - I checked in but didn't post yest, so sorry you had an off day the other day and felt down and upset. I'm not telling half as many people this time apart from 2 close friends that were there for me on my last cycle and family. No one gets what we are going through and it upsets me too how others just take things for granted and don't realise what we have to go through to hopefully get our happy ending if it ever happens   glad ur feeling a bit better and we all have each other for support, big   Hun xx

Kalm - ur car trip sounds bloody amazing!! All them amazing places you are going to visit and you will see a lot more than on a standard holiday. Good that you are going to stop for a bit too and soak up the culture and atmosphere along the way. Sorry to hear about ur poor other half having MS, but great that he is living out his dream with you, it will be a really special time just before another special time when ur baby arrives   Xx

Beccaboo - ur poor dry eyes   I have really sensitive skin and have been using that Micellar water by Garnier to remove my makeup which is so gentle and lovely and swear by all Liz Earle products. Check you out been all organised making a batch of Granola for the coming week and what's in ur energy/protein balls!? Any runs with ur Dad planned this weekend? Xx

Amy - so glad ur scratch wasn't so bad (Muchmore sorry yours was more painful) I've heard a lot of ladies on here say they are really painful and YES!! to all of ur orange ness for good luck and vibes   well done with keeping at ur running and pushing yourself a little more each time xx

Westies - sorry ur cycle is messed up and been a shorter one than normal, try not to worry or work ur self up too much about it though, I'm sure it's down to the IVF throwing ur poor body out of sorts   Hope the interview goes ok on Monday too. Has ur DH been to golf/football this weekend and how did his night out go, is he doing ok? Xx

Lillie - we will have to sort out meeting up then soon and a date which suits us both and where   would be lovely to meet up - maybe could meet if we get to 2ww to help take our minds off it all and have a moan/ big hug to help us feel better  he he  I know what you mean about ur DH holding ur friend's baby, I fe,t the same when my DP held our friends's and although sometimes I feel like he doesn't care as much about all this like I do I only have to see him with other kids to see what a fab dad he will be   Good he will rescue you if needed from the baby shower too -I have been to a few in my time and wonder on everyone one if I will ever have my own   xx

Muchmore - glad ur Vaseline scan went ok   and how exciting ur starting on menopur, hope ur feeling ok and drinking ur milk and getting that hot water bottle ready   xx

Snowy - glad you enoyed the time with ur close friends and that you are starting to tell people, ur anxiety is totally understandable xx

Hi Emelda (hope you are ok, you haven't posted for a while  ), LJH (hope the wedding in Portugal went well, you back yet?), Wildflower, Smileycat, baby ninja, Babycakes, Nahla - hope ur all doing ok xxx

AFM - specialist appt went well - the consultant wants to take some of the metal work out of my ankle/foot as he thinks this is causing some of the pain and irritation and restricting some of the movement, there is a lot of arthritis around my ankle and foot joint and the talus bone has collapsed a bit too but he was hopeful and said he would put me on 3 month waiting list, so if things work out with my next cycle I will just defer and have the opperation after I have had the baby if not successful may have the op before I cup yucks again - will just have to see   Gelatos waffles with my family cheered me up today and going out for Sunday lunch with DP tomorrow and seeing my friend and her baby too. PJs, Strictly, Xfactor, home made lasagne and chocolate tonight ☺😋 Love to you all xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs. Tonight is brought to you by chocolate and more chocolate! I've had a really down day today, for no reason. I think it's just the hormones.

NickyNack - Glad your specialist appointment went well. It sounds really painful. Enjoy your PJs and reality TV tonight. 

Beccaboo - Well done for sneaking avocado in to your DH.  Have you tried them yet? They don't look amazing but they pack a good chocolate hit and obviously avocados are healthy, which makes them ok. I did another batch last night and added some chopped brazil nuts - now they're super dooper lining thickening cookies!

Amy - I haven't had Poppets for years. You are doing so well with the jogging, at least it isn't too long until your gym reopens and you can claim a new stepper though.

Amoeba - So glad you're loving London! Have you been to Camden? There is the best food in the market there.

lillie - Hope you can enjoy the baby shower.  And definitely enjoy the afternoon tea. I have everything crossed for your next cycle and your DH will be holding your baby soon. 

Westies - Sorry your cycle is all over the place, anything can be normal after fertility treatment but that doesn't make the disappointment any easier.  Hope you're ok.

Snowy white - IVF out of choice?  It makes me laugh how some people really have no idea!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nickynack. 
Glad the appointment went well for your ankle. It's seems though timing could be good as least it won't be mid cycle too.
I'm doing a Sunday lunch out tomorrow too, well it will be a late lunch early dinner. Can't wait, love a Sunday lunch out. 
I too love Liz Earle cleanse and polish and funnily enough that's what I've been using for months now, it ran out and I switched and bought something different so I think it's the new make up remover/face wash. 
The energy balls are oats, seeds, dried fruit of choice, I used sultanas blended up in food processor with some Cacau powder which is lunrefined cocoa powder, but could use cocoa powder then rolls into ball shapes and keep them in fridge! I have them for little healthy snacks!

Hi Sarah, sorry you had another down day and hope the chocolate is helping. I did try one or three actually and yes they are nice. I'm thinking that they have to be healthy with the advocado, banana in them.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah sorry to hear you are having a down day, I'm sure the chocolate will make things a little bit less bad x 

Nickynack hopefully an operation on your ankle will reduce the pain although I'm hoping you won't be able to have it anytime soon   pleased the waffles & ice cream cheered you up, hope you enjoy lunch out tomorrow x  

Beccaboo I did some baking too, I made two coffee cakes, one for my mum to take to her uncle tomorrow (she is going to visit him with both her sisters as we found out he has lung cancer so doesn't have long & it is his 94th birthday next week) & one to keep here, they have butter icing in the middle, glacé icing on top & are decorated with little chocolate drops so in no was healthy! Just tried a slice of the one we are keeping to make sure they don't taste too bad   have you told dh about the avocado in the cookies yet? X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack glad appt went well for your ankle xx

Beccaboo Sunday lunch out sounds nice xx

Sarah enjoy the chocolate, and hope it makes you feel a bit brighter xx

Amy hope you learn to enjoy running so you can continue yo eat nice things whilst gum us being refurbed xx

Hi to everyone else xxx  

AFM got home about an hour ago, had a great 2 days 😀 my mum says the macaroons from Fortnum & Mason are the best she ever had 😀 My dad laughed when I gave him a London mug, as he was saying to my mum he would get a mug...but the mug was to go with the teabags from Harrods 😀 so safe to say they liked their presents.  Sarah didn't get to Camden, maybe next time   Feet have blisters on the soles so know I've walked loads, Nickynack I don't use ibuprofen gel as it doesn't work for me, but did have my tramadol with me so they helped ease it. Anyway going to have an early night, so goodnight all xxxx


----------



## NickyNack

Sarah - sorry ur having another off day sending you big   To be honest I have had moments this week, I'm fine one minute and the next I seem to drift off and start worrying about my next cycle and feel really anxious. It's all about my low egg reserve with me, I think if I knew I had a normal AMH I would be excited and a bit more hopeful. I worry that my few follies won't have enough eggs and then once that worry is over I worry that there won't be enough or they won't be any good - all this before I even dare think of them fertilising ok and implanting. I'm so scared  

You can't beat cleance and polish can you Beccaboo   my skin can be dry too and I find it helps lock in the moisture - get some more in and I bet ur skin perks up   them lil balls sound fab and I like the idea of them been in the fridge when you get peckish 😋 Where you going in Norwich or surrounding areas for ur Sunday lunch? I loved chequers and the Buck, but yer cant beat it with all the trimmings 😋 I've still got to make them avacado cookies too Sarah - shopping Mon so will get everything in xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Ok Sarah I'm declaring this a bad down-reg day. Oh I know I'm meant to be stimming (which I am) but right now the buseralin drug is fighting hard to stay on top and I've had every down reg symptom going today!!! And I'm trying to avoid the choc cos gotta fit in the bridesmaid dress next week  Mind you, at one point it got so bad I had to have a square! Mostly I just sat as still as poss and watched endless episodes of Doc Martin on Amazon Instant and then X Factor while eating Chinese takeaway with a couple of friends round. It was nice but I felt proper rough!
So now I'm talking nicely to the Orange work crew and asking them to turn up the FSH pumps to get the follies going and stop me feeling menopausal the whole time 
I hope your weekend improves lots  
Beckaboo I've got to that stage in life where I can only do the really natural stuff like Body Shop ultra moisturising cleanser cos everything else dries my skin ridiculously! It's either age or IVF I reckon  
Westies the cycle thing is so weird. There's just nothing predictable about this business is there. 
Lillie how was the shower and the tea? 
Amy good work on the cakes ... Though I don't like coffee so won't be popping by for a slice just yet  
Amoeba your trip sounds like exactly what DH and I would do. The F&M macaroons are indeed astonishing! I have a friend who buys one every time she passes  I'm glad you had such a good time. I hope it's left you feeling ready for work. Enjoy the hospital visit won't you. 
Nickynack I too have low amh and can hear myself having all those same worries. It's frightening when we don't have much to play with in terms of egg numbers. But remember that we can still grow really good strong eggs, and sometimes ours do better than ladies with lots of eggs cos we're not growing so many at once. 
Ok ladies ... Sleep calls


----------



## Snowy white1

Morning ladies. Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Muchmore and Nickynack - try not to worry about low egg reserve. As Nickynack says your body can put all its energy into fewer eggs so you get really good ones. I had the opposite problem and for ages none of the follies were big enough as my body was trying to grow hundreds of them. Quality not quantity!

Sorry you're having down days and same for you Sarah. It's those nasty drugs but it will be over soon and all worth it in the end. In the mean time chocolate is the cure!

Amoeba - glad you had fun in London. F&M macarons are amazing. We went there with my 2 year old niece and the waiter thought she was so cute he kept bringing her plates of them. I think she must have eaten about 10 (and smeared another 5 all over her face!)

Beccaboo - I also had 5 progynova a day and 2 of them weren't by mouth if you know what I mean! That was a challenge!
I usually do tell people that we conceived through IVF but for some reason I was feeling a bit tearful on Friday and I thought I might not be able to talk about it without crying! I hope by telling people about the IVF that more people will understand about infertility and if anyone else ever has to go through it then they could talk to me about it. Plus hopefully it will stop people hassling me about having a second child!!

Lillie - hope the baby shower was ok. I've never been to one but hate the idea of them! 

AFM - went to my boss' house for a bbq yesterday which was nice. Got to meet my colleague's 10 week old baby. He was conceived through IVF and was a very longed for baby and it was so great to see my friend so happy. He is super cute and loved his cuddles with aunty snowy! I wanted to steal him!


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy sunday CC's

Morning nickynack, me and DH are going to the unthank arms if you've heard of that pub. It's a pretty old pub and been around years I think. They do really nice food and is only a 15 min walk from my house. Enjoy your Sunday lunch too. 

Nickynack and muchmore, I too have below normal range for AMH hence the low eggs numbers last go, can't quite believe I got a frostie out of it. In my last follow up appointment the consultant said we had some good quality embies hence having a frozen to use so taking hope from that. It's a worry about eggs numbers isn't it but try and keep positive, that's all we can do.  

Muchmore, sorry to hear you weren't feeling great yesterday. How are you today? Have you got anything nice planned or having a quiet one until the wedding and bridesmaids duties?!

Amy, I love coffee cake and it sounds lovely. I hope your mums uncle enjoys it and perks him up, sure it will  coffee cake and a nice cup of tea sounds a good elevenses! Any running today? 

Hi snowy, yes I think too that if people know about IVF then it's may help other people experiencing the same problems realise they not the only ones going through it. I'm keeping it pretty quiet going through the process but afterwards it would be nice to help people through it if the need arises. 
Know what you mean about teary though, some days I'm absolutely fine and other days would just feel teary for no real reason. 
Glad you had a nice time at bbq and lovely you got to see your friends baby. It's lovely to see IVF good news stories isn't it. 

I ran with my dad this morning, today's run took us off road through woods, it was really nice, quite hilly in places. Then quick 30 mins hiit class, home to my healthy banana pancakes, yoga this afternoon and then yummy Sunday dinner. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo well done with the running & hiit class, I took my dogs out for a walk for an hour then dropped them off at home & went out for a jog which took about 40 mins & I think was double the distance of the first run so not too bad, if I was dedicated & did healthy eating I could probably get myself quite fit!! Hope you have a nice lunch out with dh & enjoy yoga x  

Snowy nice that you had a good time at the bbq & got cuddles with an ivf success story x  

Muchmore I don't drink coffee but quite like coffee cake, obviously helped by the fact it is decorated with chocolate drops!   sorry to hear you are suffering with symptoms from dr, hope you feel better today x  

Amoeba sounds like you had an excellent time in London & that the gifts were well received, enjoy your baby cuddles later & lots of luck for the new job x  

Lillie I hope your afternoon tea was good yesterday exciting that your drugs arrive tomorrow x  

Sarah I hope you are feeling better today x  

Westies did you get your blood test results back from your gp? It might give you some answers? Hope you are ok x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## lillieb87

Happy Sunday ladies....

gona kick this off with an afm (too excited) I got asked to b bridesmaid for my sister last night....so excited as neva been one!! eek!! I left the baby shower early...i know some ppl there hav been told through chinese whispers an cud feel their eyes boaring into me as "the girl who has had ivf"!! felt down but then my sister cheered me up with the bridesmaid news......an it def wasnt a sympathy invite as she picked me up from the shower to go for pur afernoon tea an had already write. a card out to me asking me! we looked at dresses last night to an she was talkin about gettin a line grecian style to house a bump or post bump if necessary.....anyway enough about me!!

nickynack meetin on 2ww would b great! glad ur apt went well with the abkle an enjoy lunch 2day xx

ameoba glad ur home safe....how are those babies 2day any news on them coming home? is it start of school tomorrow?

amy ur bakin sounds fab!! want to send some my way   hehe 

beccaboo ur morning sounds energetic lol enjoy lunch xx

sarah sending u   x

snowy glad u enjoyed ur bbq....was def not bbq weather here yesterday lol cuddles are always the best! I don't quite get baby showers to b fair very americanised!! 

muchmore the tea was lovely but couldn't eat it all so took some home! then played family bingo at my mums an won some chocs....nice feast 2nite i think haha

hope everyone else is doin well xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, sounds like a lovely morning walking dogs and a run. I'm sure you are very fit already with all the gym work, I'm not sure I could manage 90 mins on a stepper!  

Hi Lillie, glad to hear you survived the baby shower and so lovely you've been asked to be bridesmaid for your sister. How nice aswell that she is accommodating with the dress if need be in preparation for a bump! Glad that's made you feel happy and something else to focus on apart from IVF, always think it's nice to have other things to look forward to otherwise life can be so consumed by treatment and cycling can't it. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - coffee cake sounds yummy. Could do with a slice right now!
I want to make the avocado cookies but our local shop never has good avocados and I can't be bothered to get in the car. 

Lillie - congrats on being a bridesmaid! How exciting. It's lovely to be a bridesmaid. I've done it once before and will be bridesmaid for my friend next July. Hopefully I will have lost baby weight by then.


----------



## Snowy white1

You ladies have inspired me to bake. Banana muffins are baking as we speak. It's the closest I could get to the cookies with what was available. DH may die of shock!


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, sorry to start with me but oh my goodness what a last 12 hours plus. DP has got gastroenteritis and these things are always worse because of his MS, and his nerves go hyper sensitive. He was feeling dodgy all evening with a bloated belly, and about 1:30 work me up to get him some indigestion stuff. That's when we thought he might be properly poorly. I moved into spare room as wanted to keep me and bump healthy. Then 2.20 I was up to get him paracetamol, but then he was so bad and had puked in bed so I called the NHS 111 number, they gave some advice and said a doctor would call in a while. Then I sat on the floor in the bedroom watching over DP, and he was not in a good way.. Still no call from doctor and things were looking worse so I called 111 again and then they sent a paramedic out, who was ever so nice and did various tests etc.. It was almost 6am when he left. I got an hours sleep then as DP got out of the bed to go to the loo so I took the opportunity to strip all the bedding and wash it and put fresh stuff on for him. Then he finally got to sleep himself and I had about 3 hours sleep before I got up to check on him and get dressed as tesco delivery was coming. He's doing a little better now, hopefully over the worst, but still not in a good way. I don't really know what to do with myself in between checking on him. It was all quite scary last night, I've never seen him so ill.

Amoeba, sounds like you had a lovely London trip, bar the sore back and feet. I'm really going to have to try those fortnum and mason macaroons after all you guys have been saying about them! Hope your friend likes the m&m's, what a lovely thought.

Sarah, sorry yesterday was also not a good day. I'm planning on making the avocado cookies myself later today!

Lillie, how lovely you will be bridesmaid! Has your sister set a date yet? Well done to surviving the baby shower.. I've never actually been to one.

Beccaboo, hope you had a nice lunch out.

Muchmore, sorry you didn't have a great day yesterday either, I hope today is going much better!

Nickynack. I'm glad there is something the consultant thinks he can do for his foot/ankle, although in the nicest possible way I hope you don't get to have the op for 10 months plus! 

I think that's all the personals I can manage just now, sorry. Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## lillieb87

oh gosh kalm how horrible i really hope dp gets better soon i heard it can b really horrid! I hope u both get to relax a little an catch up on sleep! is there anythin he can take to help? my sister gets married 6th august nxt yr....got slightly carried away an worked out if tx works we wud hav a 2 week old baby at the wedding!

snowy the muffins sound lovley ive just done my online shop an ordered things for the cookies hehe!! am sure u will lose the baby weight before the wedding an if not so what u hav the most precious thing in return!! 

beccaboo it is nice to have something else to think about....i feelmy life gets consumed by tx atm even tho i try not to let it but it does.....which is why if this tx doesnt work i will prob take a couple months out...with christmas round the corner an i hav some exams in jan will prob review things after then.....hopefully i wont need too!! x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm I hope dp gets better soon xx

Lillie great news on the bridesmaid front 😀 xx

Beccaboo hope you had a nice lunch out xx

  to everyone xx

AFM didn't get baby cuddles as the nurses say whilst in incubators they prefer it for only the parents to get cuddles, but did spend 2 hours talking to them...but obviously my voice puts them to sleep as they were sound and then I swapped with my mum the baby o had been speaking to woke up and the one she was speaking to before the swap went to sleep!!! They are both doing great though and hopefully in the next few days will be off fluids/glucose drip as they are tolerating milk (constant nasal tube feeding). They have changed so much in 3 days though xx yes work starts tomorrow with a teacher training day and then teaching on Tuesday. Hoping they have had my computer access changed so I can actually access the necessary documents - couldn't gain access on Thursday when I was in!  X


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Kalm sorry to hear your DP hasn't been well at all. Things are always 10x worse in the night too when you just want to sleep. Glad someone came out to him and hope things improve and you have a better night tonight. Have you got work tomorrow? Big hugs xx

Snowy, how were the muffins? 

Lillie, me and DH have 2 weeks booked off work after OTD so end of October early November. If it doesn't work we plan on getting a late deal somewhere and just going away as chances are we won't start a fresh until the new year. I think you need other things to think about and it's nice to have a plan of action whether it's to take a break or start again. 

Amoeba, glad you got home from London ok. Shame no cuddles but least you got to see the little twins. Xx

Home from a really nice Sunday late lunch. Was so nice and so full up now. I've got in and put my pj's on already and me and DH going to watch a film I think. Ted 2!


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo there is a really funny bit in Ted2 about a fetility clinic lol made me chuckle!! glad lunch was nice !x

ameoba hope ur first day goes well xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - really sorry to hear about DP. That sounds horrible. Hope he's on the mend and that you have a better night tonight.

Beccaboo - banana muffins were really good surprisingly as I'm usually not great at baking. DH was so impressed; he had to work today so I scored major brownie points for being a good wife!
Sounds like you had a great lunch. I was also in my PJs early today.

Amoeba - hope work goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Amy76

Kalm really sorry to hear dp has been so unwell, hope he is feeling better & you have both been able to catch up on some sleep x  

Lillie how exciting that you are going to be bridesmade for your sister & what a lovely distraction from treatment x  

Snowy well done with the banana muffins, at least your cakes included some fruit!  

Amoeba lovely that you got to visit the babies even if you couldn't have another cuddle, lots of luck for work tomorrow x  

Beccaboo good that you had a nice lunch, hope you enjoyed the film, I am just cancelling out the jogging by dipping pieces of Galaxy chocolate in my decaf tea then eating them!  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Amy76

Westies good luck for your interview tomorrow x  

Smileycat hope you are ok x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh no Kalm, sorry to hear your DP has been so poorly. It must have been awful for you too. Hope he's feeling better this evening.

Amy - I ate a whole big bar of Galaxy last night omnomnom. 

Snowy white - Yesss glad you're in on the baking spree too!

Beccaboo - Enjoy your film in your PJs. We've gone to bed early with the electric blanket(!) to wash shows on the laptop.

Amoeba - Glad the twins are doing so well. Good luck for your first day tomorrow!

lillie - I know what you mean about tx taking over your life; how lovely you get to be a bridesmaid for your sister. It's great to have something positive to focus on.

MuchMore - Hope you're feeling better today too. 

NickyNack - It is scary but we can do this.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Westies - Good luck for your rescheduled interview tomorrow.

Evening everyone, I am happy to report I'm feeling much better today! Hopefully the oestrogen is kicking in. Ended a busy week at work, it's been tough but it's been fantastic - lots of money - boss will be happy. I ate 4 of those avocado cookies in front of the TV when I got home as well.


----------



## Nahla

Hallo ladies, 
I feel guilty for not posting regularly... but I read all your news. I am often too tired to do personals. With my son I have quite a lot of work, he wants to be carried a lot and I try to avoid that but often cant. I hope it does no harm... 
actually at a convention on Sylt, it is quite cold and windy here. 

sarah, I have no experience with down reg as I have never done it. honestly I dont know why some of us have to and others not, seems so random. But glad you feel better

lillie, bridesmaid sounds fab! 

Amoeba, what gestational age and what weight were the twins? you said something about 34 weeks? my son was 34 weeks, he did not have to go to incubator and just had gastric tube. but it took 3 weeks to wean off that feeding tube to get him home... seemed like an eternity. apart from that everything was fine. 

Kalm, poor DP! I hope he feels better now! must have been scary. 

Snowy, to be honest it took  me exactly one year to loose baby weight last time. I did not maky any diet it just disappeared by itself. I was told it would take one year but I did not believe in advance... and my belly never got the shape as before again... honestly considering surgery after this time round... also have a small hernia... but luckily no stripes. 

sorry dont remember more and just on phone... 

good night ladies 

westies, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## sarahsuperdork

A is 16 months old and I still have around a stone of baby weight to go.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla twins were born at 34+3 weeks, they weighed 3lb 10 and 3lb 12. They both had jaundice on Friday so had light therapy but after a day of that are doing well 😊 x

Thanks for all the well wishes for tomorrow....am very nervous! X


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Thanks for all the well wishes ... I feel much better today. Got a headache this evening but that's nothing unusual on IVF is it  
Nahla lovely to hear from you. I'm glad you're well and I'm sure carrying ds will be fine. I often muse on the fact that women in the developing world carry all sorts of things whilst pregnant, not least great containers of water, and the body seems to handle it. 
KALM how horrendous your night was! I'm so sorry! I truly hope dp feels better and recovers fast and that you don't catch anything. 
Amoeba all the best for tomorrow  you'll be great! 
Lillie congrats on the bridesmaid job  it sure does give you something else to think about! 
Beckaboo I think it will be a crazy week pre wedding. I'm making the decorations for the backs of the chairs so have supervised the knitting of about 1100 little coloured strips which have been made into paper-chain type things, which I am now attaching to hessian panels, which themselves each need a piece of elastic sewing to them!!! I've done 40 of them and have 23 to go  Personally I knitted 400 of the strips so am at least glad to have moved from knitting to using the sewing machine for a change  
On top of that there are at least two trips to the wedding venue to get things ready, not to mention all the other last-minute bits and pieces the bride needs me for ... Oh and an IVF scan on Thursday too!!! Hmmmm ... That's quite a week now I come to think of it


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi.

Really didnt feel like work today, got that Monday morning feeling  

Lillie, am I right in thinking your drugs turn up today? Hope you get them ok. When do you start first one>?

Amy, Do you have first injection today? exciting 

Westies, good luck in your interview today.

Amoeba, hope work goes well today even though its teacher training day. Hope you havent got monday morning blues like me!

Kalm, Hope your DP is feeling better and you had a better night on the sleep front too. 

Muchmore, yep, that definately sounds like a busy week to me! I think you win an award for top bridesmaid for all the work you doing, what a lovely friend you are. 

Sarah, electric blanket made me laugh as we have one too. Duel control. Its lovely to take the chill of the bed!
My advocado cookies are all gone already, DH loved them and ate a fair few, and no I never told him they had advocado in! haha

Nahla, lovely to hear from you and understandable you feeling tired, with your LO too to look after. 

Hope you all have a lovely day. I just hope Monday goes quickly!
xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello everyone
had a really busy weekend at a folk festival so I may have missed some news.


Westies - what happened with your af? Did it turn up early or was it just a random bit of spotting? I hope all your interviews have led to some good job options xxx


Sarah - glad to see you are feeling better, I find it annoying how much my mood is affected by hormones, but I guess it is good to have a reason for it? Glad you have moved on to the next stage of this cycle anyway, exciting!


Smileycat - how are you doing? Has that BFP sunk in yet?!


NickyNack - Random thing but I was at a festival this weekend with a friend who had some terrible ankle related issues after a car hit her - she had some amazing procedure done where they impanted cartalage stem cells in the joint and it does seem to have improved things so much for her. I just wondered if your docs had thought whether that could help you at all (apparently it is still quite a new and experimental procedure)? - apologies for saying that (i find it really annoying when people try and tell you about your own injury when they clearly know nothing and you have already done lots of research!) I just wanted to mention it xxx


Amoeba - you've inspired me and I think I might book a few nights in london for our holiday!


Muchmore - sounds like an intense week. You are a crafty queen it seems 


Beccaboo - i hope your monday is ok. I think we all know that feeling. Hope it goes quick and you get to go and get a bit of sun at lunch time xx


Amy - how is the running going? x


Question for anyone - since my last tx I think my cycles have dropped from 26 days to 24. Has anyone else experianced this? Do you reckon they'll ping back to being longer or is that a permanent change? 


Thanks for all the nail varnish tips guys! I haven't had any time to actually buy any yet but as my toe nail varnish is getting quite tatty I think it is time i did. I've been feeling a bit unmotivated in gearing up for the next cycle so I need to give myself a talking to. I think I just feel like it is so unlikely to work, and I love a daily coffee so much - so i struggle to give up things like that. I need to get back in to my routine of exercise as well. This is the week to get myself sorted!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower I bought some new orange nail varnish over the weekend, it is revlon orange blossom & is meant to be scented as well so seems perfect for starting another round of treatment   remember we will all be here supporting you, you can do this x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear you have that Monday feeling, I hope the day improves   I found a website where I could track my jog & it calculated I had done 3.83 miles yesterday & estimated 400 calories burnt, not really comparable to my stepper but better than nothing as a temporary solution x  

Muchmore it sounds like you have been super busy with the wedding planning, hope you get some time to relax & that your friend isn't turning in to bridezilla for the final few days! x  

Amoeba I hope the teacher training day is going well x  

Kalm I hope dp is feeling better & you both caught up on some sleep x  

Nahla it sounds like your son is keeping you very busy, hope you get some time to rest x  

Sarah I'm pleased to hear you are feeling better, I take it you still have a 'weekend' to look forwards to? x  

Lillie I hope your drugs arrive safely x  

Westies I hope the interview goes well & you are ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

After an early walk I dropped my lab off at the vets for her operation so now just waiting, they say I should hear by 3pm that everything is ok so fx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, 
Aww I hope your little lab is all okay throughout its op. Bet you will be glad when 3pm gets here. Do you pick him/her (sorry cant remember!) today after the op?
I too like tracking my runs, I have a garmin that does it but there are sites like map my run and strava which seem pretty good too.

Wldflower, hope you had a nice weekend at the folk festival. Did you stay/camp there? 
regarding cycle days, my first cycle after tx was really short - 20 days , then it went to 33 days! I think tx can just mess them up a bit.

AFM, my Monday is turning out pretty productive, I shook myself, got into work mode and got loads of things done, not only done but ticked of list too. Love ticking things of a list! So thankyou, I do feel better now. Plus its lunchtime!

xx


----------



## Amy76

Thanks beccaboo, my lab is an 11.5 year old girl called Lucy, I should be able to pick her up late afternoon/early evening depending what time they operated & how she is recovering, just want them to phone to say every thing is ok as they were going to do a blood test to check her liver & kidneys as well. I used a website called mapometer to get an idea of distance, I didn't take my phone with me so just tracked the route online afterwards.  Pleased to see you are having a productive day, hope you have a nice lunch x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone, just starting to feel better after a shaky start to the day - got to work and just felt dizzy and overwhelmed with everything going on in my head, so my manager said I could go home to rest and just keep my phone on  

Amy - I really hope poor Lucy is ok after her op and you hear v soon how she has got on   I will check ur revlon nailvarnish out but I did get a coral type colour the other day I think by mabeline in the end. Ur coffee cakes yest sounded fab 😋 Let us know later how ur poor old girl is xx

Beccaboo - I've made note of ur energy balls with my other cc recipes   Glad u had a lovely Sunday lunch yest and glad u have perked up a bit and shook off then Monday blues  

Beccaboo and Muchmore - it's great Beccaboo that you did so well on ur last go and having a frozen embie too and yes Muchmore like you say and snowy we may produce less but the ones we do produce are of good quality as our bodies can concentrate on them few rather than poor snowy with her big amounts - we all have our worries I guess I just hope we respond as well to our stims and we again have some good quality embies to put back or possible freeze - I'm just a born worrier to be honest and felt so lucky to have got as far as I did last time only to m/c I need Kalm to get her positivity stick out I think and like a Wildflower to give myself a kick up the bum to get myself ready, will feel better after Thursday's DR appointment and when I get my drugs hopefully x

Wildflower - thanks for the suggestion bless you and no I don't find it annoying at all you saying that 😘 I will look it up as no not heard of it before but fear it may be too late for my knackered old ankle as I've suffered with it since I was 21 and the surgeon says it has healed and is the way it is but you never know   I too am finding it hard to be positive about this cycle - as Sarah says - we can do this!! All of us!! Xx also folk festival sounded fab, glad u had a good time x

Westies - let us all know how ur interview went Hun and yer like Amy said any news on the blood tests? Xx

Kalm - I'm so sorry about ur night from hell with ur poor DP you must have been so scared and worried, glad he is in the mend bless him. Hope u are ok and have caught up on missed sleep too xx

Muchmore - glad the wedding prep is going ok - you must have fine knitting skills Hun   and glad u are feeling a bit better now you are starting ur stims after those nasty DR drugs xx

Lillie - how exciting u been asked by ur sis to be her bridesmaid! I was chief bridesmaid lol for my sis in Dec and it was lovely. will you be organising her hen do then? I organised one at home in a lovely Italian restaurant (i hired the top floor which has its own individual suite) and then helped organise her Ansterdam one were we did ferry, hotel, ferry - was one of the best weekends ever 😁 We will have to sort out that meeting in our 2ww then Hun xx

Nahla - great to hear from you and glad ur doing ok xx

Snowy - thanks for ur kind reassuring words and you had the worries with the other extreme to having low AMH - u got ur dream though ey 😘 Ur banana muffins sounded fab - and it's the little things that keep our other halves happy ey   xx

Sarah - so glad ur feeling brighter and better - think it's my turn today   xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - glad you've had a productive day despite the Monday blues. I made a last minute decision to work from home today to combat my Monday blues!

Westies - how did the interview go?

Kalm - how is DP?

Muchmore - that is a lot of arts and crafts! Seems like the perfect thing to take your mind off IVF.

Wildflower - chin up on the cycle. You may be pleasantly surprised. Who knows when that BFP will happen. You just need a bit of orangey luck. Orange nail varnish, wotsits and carrot cake for you!

Amy - I hope Lucy gets on ok. Fingers crossed for a successful op and a speedy recovery.

My furbaby had a crazy night last night. Was running around like a nutter and constantly biting himself on the backside. Then hid in my wardrobe all night. Woke up to him throwing up on the floor. DH says he is preparing us for parenthood as he really ruined our sleep!


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - one more bit of reassurance for you, the fact that you got pregnant is a really good sign as your body can do this. My friend had a m/c on her second cycle then the third one resulted in a lovely baby boy!


----------



## NickyNack

Aw Snowy I hope ur right and in the same as ur lucky in the end friend   thanks Hun xx


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack it is scary starting another cycle, especially after what you have been through, but there will be lots of lovely clementine ladies cheering you on & here to support you as best we can, like snowy said although it didn't work out you should take some positives from your last cycle, sending you a hug & hoping you feel more positive when you get your drugs x   

Snowy sorry to hear about your cat, love that dh thought he was preparing you for parenthood! Hope he is better today x  

Vets called & said they removed the main lump down to the muscle, they also removed a couple of little lumps they thought were cysts & a little lump near her ear, apparently her hair was difficult to shave because it is growing in all directions so they apologised in advance for what she looks like, she is recovering well & I can collect her at 5:30 so I'm very happy & relieved  

Just tried out the new scented orange nail varnish on my fingernails & wow it smells really sweet, starting to think it may not be such a good choice!!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Glad you can pick your Lucy up today. You will have to give her lots of extra cuddles and a treat if allowed. Its good she is recovering well.

Snowy, good choice on working from home today. Has your furbaby calmed down a bit today and no more sickness, wonder what that was all about?!

Nickynack, Yes its funny as its turned into a really productive day and got loads done so I feel really organised. Time has flown and I leave off slightly earlier on Mondays to get to my gym class on time so not long to go.
Thats nice of your manager to let you go home, are you feeling okay now?
I was surprised I got a frozen one out of the 4 eggs they collected but thankful for it but just hope it survives the thaw. It got to a 5/6 day blastocyst so that gives me a bit more hope. 

Ive just worked out that in about 6 and a bit weeks time I will know if Im pregnant or not. eeeek! But must'nt look that far ahead yet, going against my own advice of taking one step at a time! 

xx


----------



## KALM

Afternoon lovely Clems!

Firstly I'm wielding this   For those of you (*nickynack*!) that need it! But of course it comes accompanied with  And  too!

Thanks for all wishes for DP. He is doing a little better today... Think his system finished "clearing out" shall we say, last night, and today he started to feel hungry so has had a tiny bit to eat for first time in 36 hours. He also managed a shower this afternoon, although he is still just resting/sleepingin bed and no energy to read or watch TV or play on iPad (the latter definitely means he is poorly! He loves his iPad games). I had a much better sleep even though was up twice to check on DP and give him more meds.. I guess all good practice for having a little one, but I did feel shattered this morning and very glad I was going to WFH to look after him! I can't say I've been feeling terribly motivated. I'm sat at our dining room table not in the study so as to disturb DP less when I'm on calls, and bizarrely although I've sat here loads to work in the past today I'm getting such a sore bottom sitting down! What is that about?! Also hardly feeling pregnant at all today.. I guess I'm just used to things and need a little bump growth spurt or feeling of kicks to make it all real again.

*Amy* so glad it sounds like Lucy's op went fine. I'm sure you'll be giving her lots of cuddles when you collect her. Hope she doesn't look too much like a scarecrow with the crazy hair shaving! Maybe the nail polish smell will quite quickly wear off? Is the colour good though?

*snowy* I wonder what made your furbaby go so crazy? Was it a full moon!?! I think we really are going to have shocks to the system when we are up all night with our little ones!

*nickynack* so sorry to hear about the dizziness, are you feel better now after some rest

*muchmore* I'd love to see a picture of the knitted back of chair decorations.. Can you post one?

*lillie* did your box of tricks arrive ok?

*westies* I hope the interview went well and the new jacket also performed admirably. Sorry your cycle seems a bit unpredictable. I know after my MC mine was.. It started off just like normal for a few months, but then, wham, right before my FET it was the longest I've ever had it at 37 days (normally I'm 28, occasionally 30). I'm sure our bodies know we have these things coming up where we want everything to be regular, and change things just to mess with our heads!

*sarah* I'm glad yesterday was better for you. I didn't try the avocado cookies yet yesterday in the end as my avocados delivered by tesco didn't seem ripe enough. I was really wishing I had them today though, I could do with something sweet!

*nahla* I hope the conference isn't too taxing, and I'm sure it's fine to carry DS sometimes, especially now you are in 2nd tri, just stop if you feel any unusual aches or pains from it.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - glad Lucy is ok albeit with a funny hairstyle!

Kalm - glad DP is on the mend. Good to see the positivity stick out and about again!

Beccaboo - 6 weeks will fly by and fingers crossed you'll have your bun in the oven.

Cat is still mad. Had been fine all day but just flipped out, ran upstairs and is hiding in the wardrobe again looking scared. Strange animal. I hope there's no more sick in the night!


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I hope you had fun at the gym class x  

Snowy I hope your cat recovers from its craziness & there isn't any more sickness!  

Kalm great that dp is feeling a little bit better, the nail varnish is VERY orange & when my mum smelt it on my nails she said it smelt of oranges so I will stick with it now, hope you & dp get a good night tonight & baby gets active to reassure you x  

Amoeba I hope work went well & you have lots of nice new colleagues & the commute wasn't too bad x  

Thank you for all the nice comments, Lucy is lying next to me sleeping with her head on my lap   she looks a bit ridiculous with 4"x4" square shaved on her back & wound, 4"x8" shaved near her tail & wound, 4"x2" shaved on her side & wound, 2"x2" shaved & wound behind her ear & a patch on her right leg where the catheter went & her existing bald left foot   but she is still perfect to me & in true Labrador fashion the first thing she wanted to do when she got home was eat!  

First dr injection done & the craziness begins again!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs. 

Amy - Welcome to the current cycling madness! When is your next scan? Poor Lucy, a girl after my own heart with the eating though. Hope she's on the mend.

Kalm - Thank you for the positivity stick.  Hope LO starts kicking harder soon. How many weeks are you now?

Beccaboo - 6 weeks will fly by.  That means it's 4 weeks for me, eek! Glad you had a productive day. Ticking things off always makes the day feel greater. Also glad the cookies went down well!

MuchMore - Good luck for your scan on Thursday. 

Snowy white - Hope your crazy cat feels better soon. Wonder what that was all about?

NickyNack - Hope you feel better this evening  you can do this. I'm really feeling the pressure this time because we're using our last two frosties but we can help each other to stay positive. 

wildflower - I love my daily coffee too. Are you giving it up? It often feels like we have to give up so much, it's not like it isn't worth it but we worry about so many things nobody else would even think about. I'm going to cut out coffee altogether after my scan next week I think.

Westies - Hope the interview went well today.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well. 

I've had a super productive day at work today, very pleased. I'm off Wed and Fri this week so not quite a 'weekend' but I have acupuncture on Wed and a meet up with my IVF pregnancy/parenting buddies on Fri. Looking forward to seeing how much our little miracles have grown up.


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all

Sorry, I have been offline for a few days as we had last minute visitors staying with us last week. It has been pretty hectic for us. Love them, but thankful they have left now! Sorry, if I am a bit behind. I went back as far as I could and took some notes to keep up!

Muchmore - How are you feeling? Hope the symptoms improve. Burserlin is evil. I remember the hot flushes and headaches. Eugh!Love all the personal touches for the wedding and hope they will be appreciated. You will have a very busy week!. take care of yourself and all the best for your scan on Thursday.

Kalm - So sorry your DH has been unwell, it must have been very scary for you both. Pleased he's over the worst of it and hope he's on the mend. As for your driving trip in your new car it sounds amazing! I am very jealous.

Amoeba - Sounds like you had a great time in London doing the touristy things I don't have time to do unless we have visitors with stamina!  Wicked is on my list to see. Pleased to read that your friend's baby twins are dong well and you got a chance to have a little cuddle last week. BTW are you sleeping better now? Best of luck for your first day of teaching tomorrow

Orange Leader Amy - Well done on your first injection! Also pleased your scratch went well - must have been all the orange and of course the frog  Aw! you're poor lab, sounds like the op was a success though. Sending hugs

Beccaboo - How's the DR going? I will try making those energy balls, yummy and healthy. How long do they last after you've made them? Must you keep them in the fridge? I second booking a trip or special experience  at the end of your cycle so that you have sthg nice to take your mind off tx.  What did you think of Ted 2? I thought it was very silly but laugh out loud funny in parts. Especially when they have the accident at the fertility clinic with the samples - tee hee!

Sarah - Good to know you're feeling more positive and looking forward to catching up with friends this week.  I didn't tell any friends or family about my cycle as I was worried that certain friends would upset me as they just don't understand unless they've been through it. We're all here for you. Just think Thor will be back home soon  

Westies - I do hope your interview went well. How's the cleanse going? Strange that your cycle has changed post FET, agree it might be worth doing a medicated cycle so that there is more control over the cycle. Have you booked your hysteroscopy?

Snowywhite - Hope you and baby snowy are well. Any sign of a bump yet? Laughed at your comment about stealing the little baby!

Nickynack - Good that your manager was understanding and allowed you to go home today. Hope you've found time to relax. Also hope you're not in too much pain with your ankle. Ouch! I can understand you being worried about your cycle, however you did so well last time and so it is a good sign for your next cycle. You can do this! My clinic specialises in low AMH and there are plenty of success stories. Try to stay positive hun.

Lillie - How lovely that you will be your sister's bridesmaid and that the dress will be able to accommodate a bump! Exciting times for your family to look forward too! Hopefully a new addition and a wedding  

Wildflower - hi there, my cycle was out by a couple of days but I still ovulated at around the same time so I could proceed with unmediated FET. It should return to normal after a couple of cycles. Hope you can get back into the IVF zone this week. Enjoy your last coffee and wine! I had a sneaky coffee just before ET! 

Hello to baby ninja, Emelda, Nahla, LJH and anyone else I may have missed.

AFM, thanks for all your good luck messages for my interview, it was ok.... They asked me about my two year plan and I froze. They've given me another chance to present it on Friday. Of course I'll be on mat leave during my two year "plan"  - I know I'm being silly and it will all work out in the end if I'm successful with the job but I can't help feeling guilty. Nice of them to give me a second chance. I'm beginning to think I can't have it all  - senior job and baby, but that's my naughty cat speaking and I need to snap out if it.

I have my 6 week scan next week, which I should be excited about, but I'm a little nervous. I don't have any symptoms, as yet just feeling very tired in the evenings. Not sure if that's because I'm doing too much.  I'm going to book an acupuncture session this week and make an effort to leave work on time. DH has also offered to cook as I made all the meals last week, including packed lunches for day trips.

Take care CC's

Sending postive orangey vibes and wishes to you all.

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Amy so glad Lucy is ok if not a little patchy bless her   hope she makes a speedy recovery - what are the next steps now for her then? Hope ur DR injections go ok and you don't feel too rough like the other ladies - on ur way now my lovely and thanks for ur kind words too  I'm so glad we all have each to lean on through this 

Smiley lovely to hear from you and thanks for ur kind words Kalm has got her positivity stick out and I'm trying to get it together and thankfully I feel a lot better after my restful day. Sorry about the interview and glad ur getting another bash at it - there is no reason why you can't have ur career and be a mum there are plenty of professional women who manage to juggle both, but yer try to take things a bit more easy and glad DH is looking after you. Sending you and ur special bean lots of   And think it's natural to worry about the scan but I'm sure it will be fine and you'll see a good string heartbeat  

Hey Kalm thanks for waving that stick around   and glad ur poor DP is on the mend. Hope ur poor bum is feeling less sore   and you get another good nights sleep around ur nursing duties xx

Snowy has ur poor cat maybe been bitten anywhere on her body or got a sore or something? They usually hide when they are stressed and is she bolting her food down as mine are sick when they eat too quick? I'd grab her and give her a good once over as it's hard to see sometimes if they have a skin irritation or bite unless you get up close. Hope she's ok xx

Thanks Sarah and yes hopefully we can do this and the last of ur frosties develop well and fertilise and then stick tight once popped back in   The pressure is hard isn't it xx

Westies hope you have got on ok today and the interview went ok Hun, been thinking of you xx

Hi Beccaboo and yer feeling better thanks x let's hope we are both lucky in roughly 6 weeks - doesn't seem that long when you look at it like that but seems fir ever when ur going through it esp that awful 2ww!! 

Hi everyone else hope ur all ok this evening xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Smiley - good to hear from you and glad you've been kept busy. I think the 2ww between the BFP and scan is the worst and it's natural to be nervous. Fingers crossed you'll see your little one's HB flashing away! Will you be much over 6 weeks when you have the scan? It's just that sometimes you don't see the HB until nearly 7 weeks. My clinic only scanned me at 8 weeks.

And there's no reason why we can't have successful careers and children. The lady CEO of Yahoo is about to have twins but she'll still carry on being CEO (admittedly she is only taking 2 weeks mat leave though which seems nuts to me)

Wildflower and Sarah - could you do decaf coffee instead. You could try and pretend it was the real thing!

Nickynack - I also thought the kitty must have been bitten or something but have inspected him and can't find anything. DH and I spent about half an hour massaging him and scratching him which he loved so he is a bit happier now. This cat is so pampered. It basically had a four-hand full body massage!


----------



## Smileycat

Thanks Nickynack!   To you too!  Good you're feeling better. You take it easy. 

Snowy- I'll be 6wks3days for my scan, may be a little early for it? Aw! Your cat is very pampered, she may get used to that service ;-) I think the yahoo lady is a bit bonkers. Twins likely to be premature and so 2 weeks may not be enough, but who am I to judge?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Evening all. Today was another day of information overload but kinda managed to put a plan together for the lessons tomorrow and will figure out the rest of the week during a non-contact lesson I have tomorrow. Colleagues are fab and all work together to help each other which was really nice, they kept popping in to check I was ok x

Amy glad dog is doing well xx

Smiley hope you manage to put together a two year plan for Friday (minus the maternity bit...they don't need to know this yet) xx good luck for scan xx

Nickynack it is hard going into another cycle after a mc, unfortunately my cycle after was a straight bfn but the friend I keep talking about had mc on cycle 1 and is now a mummy to 2 gorgeous boys from her second cycle x try to stay positive xx

Much more hope you're feeling better xx

Beccaboo keeping fx that in 6.5 weeks you'll have a little bean on board xx

Sarah glad you're feeling a bit better xx

  to all the other ccs and hope you've all had a good day xx


----------



## NickyNack

Aw snowy I bet he loved his half an hour of fuss! I have 2 cats, one female who is tabby and torte mix and is friendly, v noisey but not really a lap cat and then we have a make cat called George who is black and white and is a major lap cat who also loved a double rub by next and DP   Perhaps he is a bit out of sorts, have you changed his food? I had to stop feeding mine Whiskas wet food as sent them both a bit loopy and did my friend' cats too x


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Amoeba glad ur first day went ok and you have some lovely supportive colleagues, hope ur lessons go well tomorrow and thanks for ur words of encouragement 😘 xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - Mine is black and white too and a lap cat. Also a total princess! He's a rescue cat so i think he might be a little bit mentally unbalanced!
He won't touch Whiskas - god knows what's in that stuff. We think he drank some stagnant water from an old water feature in our garden so DH has cleared it away.

Amoeba - glad first day went well and your colleagues are so nice.


----------



## lillieb87

hey ladies...

just wanted to say i hav read all the posts...my its been busy.. my phonr will only let me go back so far so here goes....

ameoba glad ur first day went well hopefully it all continues nicely an u settle in xx

amy glad lucy is doin well love that the first thing she thought about was food ....in true cc fashion!! good that u hav done the first injection! buckle up for the rollercoaster once again! 

smiley good luck for scan an the second presentation u give it to em!! u can hav it all......u have worked for it all a lot harder than some u deserve it!!

muchmore hope ur feeling better xx

beccaboo 6.5 weeks....crazy isnt it how planned our lives are when in tx. I hav everything crossed for u hun xx

kalm glad dp is gettin better. when is the 20 week scan?

snowy u must b due ur 20 week scan too soon? what a pampered kitty u hav...i think my cat is currently singing to me...he wont stop meowing!!

nickynack good luck for apt thursday u will soon b back on it! its very daunting second time roundas i felt i got carried away in the motions on the first round....i actually questioned if u cud do it again ...but here i am awaiting af due in 13 days! we will sort a meet up closer to our 2 lww xx

westies was it weigh in 2day? 

sarah how are u hun....glad u had a productive day....wish i cud say the same!

wildflower since bfn my cycles hav been shorter from 28 days to 25/26 days x

hello everyone else hope u are all well xx

afm the box of tricks arrived!! will start dr on day 1 of af with one off prostap injection...13 days an counting! xx


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat I hope the presentation on Friday goes well, don't feel guilty you have worked hard to achieve your dreams & deserve to go for the career together with being a mummy if it is what you want x  

Snowy hope your cat is ok & just doing the crazy behaviour to get a full body massage from you & dh x  

Nickynack my dog is back for a check up on Saturday & stitches out in 10-14 days, until then she can only be walked on the lead & she will have a few days of rest before she starts short walks. Good that you feel better after a relaxing day x  

Sarah great that you had a productive day & have days off on Wednesday & Friday to look forwards to, when is your next scan? Nothing much happening for me cycle wise until after af arrives x  

Amoeba great that today went well & you have some lovely new colleagues, hope the first day of teaching goes well tomorrow x  

Lillie exciting that you have your box of tricks x


----------



## Nahla

Amy, good luck for the new cycle. new game, new luck... 

Amoeba, great start in the new job! 

Smiley I had a hb at 6+5 so maybe xou can see it already

Kalm, great dp is better! re carrying ds: I am scared because I sm expecting teins and a friend of mine is in hospitsl with twins about 22 weeks snd a shortened cervix and contractions. but I cant explain ds... dont want him
to be jealous

beccaboo 6 weeks Sound so short... fx for you. 

xx good night ladies...


----------



## KALM

Nice to hear from you Smiley and great you get a second stab at the tricky interview question. I think that's a great sign that they must want you for the job! I'm sure with Prep you've got a great 2 year plan in mind, and even with a little one and time off on maternity leave, there will still be a lot of it that can be actions, or get others to do the leg work for. If it's any reassurance I didn't have too many symptoms whilst waiting for first scan either.. And any I did have (bigger boobs!) were easily down to the lovely progesterone pessaries.  I am sure several of my cycle buddies last year had scans as early as yours will be, and they all had heart beats, and I'm sure your clinic wouldn't book you in that early if they didn't think one would show by then for the majority of ladies. I'm keeping everything crossed for your little bean.

Sarah, well done on your productive day. I'm 17w4d. I don't know why it always feels important to get the days in there too, but it does!

Nickynack, I think I shouldn't need to do any nursing duties tonight, fingers crossed. DP made it to the sofa for 2 hours this evening, so definitely getting better now! I'm so excited for all you guys cycling again. It's natural to feel nervous especially after the MC. I think because I had 5 months between finding out about my MMC and going through a FET that really helped me although it was a long time, as I felt really ready in my body for the FET and really strongly felt it was going to be my time.. But no. I was more nervous going into the last cycle...it was odd really as part of me felt confident because of all the things I'd done differently, moving clinics, doing more to get physically ready as I knew more from being on these forums and had worked on things like my vitamin d levels and reducing stress at work by decreasing my hours, being less apprehensive as I knew what to expect at each stage, yet on the other hand being nervous because we'd set the boundary that it would be our last full IVF cycle (although I believed I would get at least one frostie), and nervous about it working and miscarrying again. I think you just can't win over the nerves in this process, they are always going to be there. You just have to accept them and find them a safe little boxed area in you to keep them, not let them expand or get free, and do lots to work on offsetting them with happy positive confident thoughts, with a   Along the way when that gets hard to do at times! I guess you need a few extra of baby ninjas little people to maybe guard that box too!

Amoeba, glad your day went well. What is a non-contact lesson? Like a free period you can use for planning?

Lillie, My 20 week scan is on 28th sept. Feels like an age away but I'm sure it will be here before I know it. Kinda have gone through pregnancy so far not wanting to buy baby related stuff and jinx things, and will feel a lot better after 20 weeks. But then I'll probably be madly trying to sort things and wishing I'd done more before

Nahla, there must be a way to explain to DS why he has to be a bit careful around you without him feeling jealous. Just because you might not want to hold him as much that doesn't stop you spending lots of time and attention on him. Maybe if he thinks about it as two little friends to play games with and he needs to help protect them whilst they grow? I'm sure there must be forums on here with ladies talking about how best to deal with these things with your existing child/ children.

Anyway, time for bed. Night all.


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, so far he takes it soo well. he always strokes my belly and says " baby" and tries to look inside my belly button as he belieces thats where babies come out. he also wants to feed the baby with milk, change his nappies, clean its bum, help with bath etc cause thats what I tell him. he loves babies. but still, I dont want him to think he must step back because of his siblings. so I tell him I have backache or similar thats why I cant carry him. dont want to risk anything... am sure he will be the best big brother! he is just so sensible


----------



## Snowy white1

Smiley - I think I saw a hb at 6+2 (when I went in for that bleed). You will probably see it but if you don't, all is not lost. It might just be too early and they'll bring you back in a week.

Lillie - hope start of DR went well. 
You must be psychic... my 20 week scan is tomorrow. I'm going through stages of being quite relaxed about it and then being really nervous so not sure how to feel. Like Kalm perhaps I can relax and start buying things after that scan. I may just wait for the Christmas sales for some of it though.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning all,

Kalm, glad your DP is feeling a little better. Nice you got to WFH too.
Im sure it must still feel strange being pregnant and still slightly surreal until you get that bump and a few kicks, especially if you are lucky enough not to experience any horrible pregnancy symptoms.

Amy, How is Lucy today? If she wanted to eat then thats got to be a good sign she is recovering well.
How was first DR injection, all okay? 

Sarah, glad you had a productive day too yesterday. So yes, not long for you now either, these are exciting times for us all on here and fx crossed. You must be the next CC on the list to test.

Smiley, im glad you are well and understandable nervous for the 6 week scan. I really hope you do get to hear a little heartbeat. My clinic dont scan until 8 weeks so its nice yours do it at 6 week for some reassurance, even though you might not hear a HB.
DR going fine thank you, no horrible symptoms, AF tunred up today bang on time as it should so all good!
The energy balls I dont think you have to keep in fridge but it firms them up a bit so they are not too squidgy and they last a couple of weeks in the fridge so a good while. They are a nice healthy treat if you fancy something sweet because of the dried fruit in them and the chocolate protein powder or cocoa powder.
Yes I liked Ted 2, it was silly but yes really quite funny in places.
Also glad you interview went well and why shouldnt we want the career and the babies, I admire you going for it.

Amoeba, glad your first day went all okay and nice that your colleagues are friendly, thats a big plus I think considering we have to spend most of the day with them!

Hi Lillie, now for the AF wait and I hope it plays ball and arrives when it should do!

Hi Nahla, its nice your little boy knows there is a baby in your belly. Im sure he will be a fab big brother. I can understand your worries with carrying etc, I know 'normal' pregnant ladies dont think twice about this sort of thing but I guess in our cases we will always be cautious of everything. 

Hi Nicknack, how are you feeling today, better I hope.
Yes, routing for us all for good positive results very soon. xx

Westies, hope you are okay?

Hi Babyninja, babycakes, emelda, ljh, wildflower, muchmore, everyone else in the CC gang. I hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi lovely CCs I hope you're all well. Sorry I've been AWOL the last few days. Thanks to those who asked after me - I'm fine, just been really busy  Sorry, I only have time for a few personals.

Amy - I'm so pleased that Lucy is back home safe and sound and enjoying lots of love and treats from you to help her recovery. Also, congratulations on starting your meds. So exciting! x

KALM - I'm glad to hear that your DP is on the mend. That must have been a really frightening experience for both of you but it sounded as though you did all the right things and were an excellent nurse. Big hugs. We have MS in the family so I know how important it is for him to get his sports car and for you to go on that trip. It sounds wonderful and is such an amazing thing that he has been able to achieve his dream x

Amoeba - sounds like you're settling in well to your new job - fab! x

Smileycat - good luck for part two of your interview. I'm sure you'll do just fine x

AFM - feeling a little frustrated this morning as I called my new clinic first thing yesterday morning to book the hysteroscopy (hoping to have it this Friday as that means DH can get the day off work much more easily to come with me) and was told that I would need to speak with the consultant as it's them that arrange it. So, I was added to a call list and was told that the consultant would ring me at the end of her clinic. I never received a call. I called again this morning and was told that my consultant isn't in today  I'm now waiting for a nurse to call me back but not quite sure what they will be able to do for me. I also need to explain about my bizarre cycle last month and ask whether I should be swapping to a medicated cycle. Anyway, hope I get a call soon as just want it booked in and sorted.

No news on my blood test results from our GP surgery. I'm going to call later today for an update.

I also have a telephone follow-up booked this afternoon with our consultant at The Lister after our failed cycle. Given that we've moved clinics (purely down to cost and convenience), I'm not sure what to ask other than what she would suggest if we were doing our next FET under her? Any ideas very welcome! These appointments are like gold dust so I want to maximise it as much as possible but not quite sure what to ask.

Interview went well yesterday but I'm not sure I want it. Long story but it's through a recruitment agency and there's been a bit of Chinese whispers going on so lots of confusion and I was told various things about the job which aren't actually the case. I was kept waiting for half an hour as the previous interview ran over and I don't think that makes a good first impression. Also, the woman who interviewed me would be the person I reported to and work alongside and I think she may drive me a bit bonkers! It's only guaranteed until the end of March too and I'm really looking for perm this time. We'll see. If I get offered it then I may feel like I have to take it and can always keep applying for other jobs. We'll see.

In other news, we managed to get tickets to the new Bond film yesterday morning. Not sure if you're all Bond fans but my DH is massively so he's very happy! Tickets went on sale at 7am and I was logged in and ready to go! Ha ha We have luxury seats at one of the best cinemas locally and it's the first showing on premier night (not until end of October though so ages yet). Also bought tickets to a comedy club this Saturday night so looking forward to that. We haven't done anything like that for ages so it'll be nice to let our hair down a bit and have a giggle.

Right, got to dash. Sorry for the long AFM post and short personals - will do some more when I can xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Morning CC's
HOw you all doing?  Sorry for absense this week, I think I caught some lurgy off the plane and so have been laid up with a horrible flu type thing all week.  It's been really frustrating not being able to take anything for it to help it on its way.  I've been taking my asthma inhaler though, hopefully this hasnt been doing bert any harm - I decided the risk was quite small compared to the harm of me not breathing right!

I've had a read through all your posts - so much has gone on this week!
Exciting for all you cycling again at the moment (feels a bit like the original thread again of daily injections / scans / etc...!)  Fingers crossed for you all.

Have a good day ladies
xxx


----------



## wildflower

Westies - how annoying about the clinic stuff. I hope they get sorted quickly. I'd say you should give that job a miss - I had a few reservations about people at the interview (I said to my DH 'I'm not sure I'm going to like working with x') and it ended up being that person x was a big part of the reason why I resigned after a month! I think it is worth holding out for the job you have a good feeling for.
And who doesn't love a bond movie!? Although I have to say that I am not sure I am ever actually able to follow the plot lines I do love them  have fun!


Snowy - I hope your 20 wk scan today is lovely and thoroughly rewarding x


Kalm - sorry you had such a traumatic few days with your DP. I hope you are both feeling much better today x


Amy - Wishing Lucy a quick recovery and Hurrah! for the first step in your new cycle woot! x


Lillie - so exciting when you get your box of stuff. Yay


Snowy - I've never heard of a cat doing that! He sounds like a right little character. I think black and white cats have such a lovely nature (massive generalisation probably)! My cat is black, very gentle and a bit of a loner.


Smiley - don't feel guilty about the 2 year plan! I'm sure if they pick you then you are the best candidate mat leave or no mat leave. All the best for friday! 


NickyNack - I was the same as Snowy's friend too. It's tricky staying positive and actually I think its ok if you can't be positive all the time. Probably when tx gets more underway you'll be able to feel a bit better xxx


Sarah - yes my aim is to give up coffee and then caffeinated tea. I'll still drink the odd cup of decaf tea and coffee though. I think my issue is that I get a headache when I go cold turkey, so am trying to reduce what I have (I don't drink loads though - usually just one proper cup of coffee a day and a few cups of tea!). With coffee I find it so hard, I really crave it in the morning and a really good cup will just make my whole day better! Ha ha I'm such an addict xxxx


Amoeba - your colleagues sound lovely 


afm - no coffee today or yesterday so I'm making progress with the caffeine free plan! 


hello to  babycakes, babyninja, beccaboo, emelda, nahla, ljh, muchmore, and everyone else xxx
xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi westies, I am glad you are all okay, although perhaps a little frustrated with the no call from the clinic and then having to chase up. 
I hope you get it booked and sorted. 
It sounds like a busy day too with the follow up with Lister. 
Glad you felt the interview went well. have you applied for many others or have you got other interviews lined up? Like you say, if you are successfull then you can always keep looking if you dont like it, aswell as knowing its not permanant.

Babycakes, lovely to hear from you and sorry you caught the lurgy. I always tend to pick up colds after a flight or a holiday. Its probably a combination of your body feeling like its had a rest from the holiday and then getting on those planes where the air just gets revolved around. Hope you feel better soon.

Hi Wildflower, good work on the no caffine. I too love coffee although do limit it to one a day. I havent given up that one a day yet but maybe I should and move on to decaf now. In my last cycle when I found out I was pregnant I gave it up and had the odd decaf here and there. I drink lots of decaf green tea, I hope green tea is okay as I drink a fair bit of it! 

xx


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo I've read that green tea (especially decaffeinated) is really good for you so that's ace. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Babycakes sorry to hear you have been unwell, hope you feel better soon, definitely think it is right to make breathing a priority x  

Westies good to see you back, I was starting to worry about you   sorry to hear you didn't hear back from the clinic yesterday, hopefully the nurse will call back later & be able to help you, even if it is just to book the hysteroscopy. Good luck with the follow up call, hope they can give you some advice on what they would have done differently for your next fet x  

Beccaboo good that af turned up on time, another step closer, first dr injection went well even though it was done whilst sat on the floor with a dog resting her head on my lap, couldn't bring myself to disturb her   I haven't tried green tea, I am just drinking regular decaf at the moment, hope you are doing ok & still not suffering any side effects x  

Snowy I hope the cat didn't disturb you last night, good luck for your 20 week scan tomorrow, another major milestone x  

Nahla lovely that ds knows about a baby in your tummy, sounds like he will make a really good big brother x  

Wildflower well done with the first steps in your caffeine free plan x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Lucy is sleeping on a bean bag under my desk & had a good night, she doesn't seem to be in any pain & isn't bothered by her scars which is really good as it means I don't have to put a ridiculous buster head collar on her. Orange pashmina has arrived this morning so can increase the level of orangeness


----------



## KALM

Just a quick one, Beccaboo I read that whilst there is no official advice against green tea it does only have slightly less caffeine than normal tea. Obviously you are on the decaf version which is better but I also saw one thing that said green tea can reduce folic acid absorbtion and there was a 2005 daily mail article that said it might increase risk of some birth defects. All to be taken with a pinch of salt I guess, but if I were you I wouldn't drink more than 1-2 cups a day to be on safe side.

Wildflower, I'm not a coffee drinker but I used to crave tea like you did coffee. I switched to decaf tea before my first cycle and have mostly stuck with that since and I found gradually I crave it less and now especially in pregnancy I'll have some days where I drink none at all as it doesn't even occur to me to want some. How did reduce your coffee go with your pregnancy before? They do obviously say the odd cup here and there is fine, so you don't absolutely need to go cold turkey.

More later, just sending quick one whilst listening to a conf call!


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - I also read that green tea is to be avoided during pregnancy but no idea where I saw that.
If you're anything like me, you'll go off tea when pregnant anyway.
I still have the odd one (decaf and non decaf) but I've kicked my 4 teas a day habit.
One tip I saw was to pour water on the tea bag and then throw away that water. Then re-use the tea bag as all the caffeine comes out immediately. No idea how true that is but I occasionally do it when I can't find a decaf tea bag.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, Hmmm interesting on the green tea advice. Thank you. I drink about 3 to 4 cups a day and Snowy, I know its sounds rank but I do tend to resuse the tea bag actually so I guess my second cup out of it is weaker! I might reduce it to one a day and pick up some peppermint tea for the other cups as love peppermint. Ive swapped my first drink of the day for hot water with a slice of lemon but usually like a mid morning coffee.
That actually sounds like im drinking hot drinks all day but as I work in an office, there is always someone going to make a drink!
Drinking alot of water too 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## IloveWesties

All of this talk of drinks has made me thirsty! My mum recently bought me a glass tea pot with a strainer in the lid which makes it much easier to make fresh herbal/fruit tea. My current fav (adapted from Natasha Corrett’s book) is 1/2 tbsp of the following: calmonmile flowers, lavender and fennel seeds. It is delicious! I also have lots of lemon / lime in hot water through the day. I do tend to have a de-caf tea or coffee once every couple of days but have massively cut down and think the tea pot has helped with that so would definitely recommend getting one. I also read negative things about green tea so cut it out after my first cycle as I used to drink lots of the stuff. I'm sure everything is OK in moderation but it's personal choice I guess.

Lillie - that's just reminded me that you asked about my 'weigh in' - day six was Sunday, so I weighed again on Monday morning and lost six pounds all together. I'm sure I could have lost more as I did 'cheat' a few times like going for a curry with friends on the Thursday but wasn't all about the weight though as I wanted to do a cleanse specifically, rather than the usual diet (Cambridge) that I've done in the past just to shift some weight. I do feel much healthier, like I have more energy and my skin/hair/nails all feel really good at the moment too. I'd definitely recommend it but I would warn everyone that it is quite pricey to get all the ingredients if you don't already have the things in your cupboards x

KALM - loved that you were posting on here while on a conference call  x

Amy - so cute that Lucy is sleeping by you while you work. Give her a stroke from me  You should wrap your new pashmina around your shoulders while you work so you have extra orangeness all day now that you've started treatment again x

Beccaboo - I have another interview on Thursday morning, thanks for asking. I have another couple of applications in but just waiting for closing dates. I hope I'll get something over the next couple of weeks  x

Wildflower - I know what you mean about following your gut instinct as it's definitely worked for me with jobs in the past. We'll see what happens x

Babycakes - sorry to hear you've not been feeling well. Get well soon  x

AFM - nurse called and my consultant is going to check the availability of the surgeon who will perform the hysteroscopy and call me back tomorrow (she's in surgery all day today). So, just waiting to hear now. I do know it wont be this Friday though, which would have been ideal for DH so we'll have to see what happens and just hope he can get away from work that day. I also rang my GP surgery and lots of the blood test results have come back but not all of them. All the ones that have come back are "normal" as far as the GP is concerned but as we know, that doesn't necessarily mean that they're normal in IVF terms. So, she's asked me to call back again on Tuesday and check to see if the remaining tests are back. Once they are, she'll print copies of all the results for me to pick up. I've also just had my follow-up call with our lovely consultant from the Lister and explained that we've transferred the frosties to CRGW and the reasons for that. I thanked her very much and she asked me to let her PA know WHEN we have good news. Hopefully sooner rather than later!    Anyway, interestingly she said that if we were doing another FET with her that she would be wanting to replicate the same again. She said we could do a medicated if that made me feel better as I had a funny natural cycle last month but that other than that all meds would stay the same. In terms of testing, she did recommend karyotyping and this is one of the tests that me and DH have had done by our GP and are waiting for the results back from, so that'll be interesting. She wouldn't recommend any other tests at this point and said that it could just be that we've been very unlucky having three good quality blastocysts transferred and not getting pregnant. She said that we may want to think about having two transferred next time to in effect get two chances in one cycle but I'm still feeling cautious about that so will have to speak with DH. If none of our remaining four frosties result in a pregnancy and we end up having to do a third fresh cycle (oh goodness, I hope it doesn't come to that!) then she would recommend genetic testing on the embryos which would be done at blastocyst stage before they are frozen. Phew. My brain is bursting with information. Off to make myself one of those herbal teas! x


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, I know I haven't been on for a long time, just checking in to say hi. I had egg collection today for our fifth cycle of ICSI, they got four eggs which is two up on last time so here's hoping. I had some extra medication (Luveris) which was supposed to grow some extra follicles so maybe that made the difference. Hope you are all doing ok wherever you are at. Couldn't find my lucky orange pants today but I wore my orange top instead so I hope that will help!


----------



## Amy76

Maisie lovely to hear from you & great news that you got 4 eggs & love that you wore your orange top, really hope barry works his magic & you get a good call in the morning about fertilisation xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, the tea pot sounds a good idea, as does the yummy tea. 
Sounds like you had a good conversation with the consultant at the clinic. Will you ask your new/old! clinic what they think about in terms of having a natural or medicated. Are you still undecided what to go for?
I popped out in my lunchbreak and bought a box of peppermint tea and a box of lemon and ginger as I like both of those and thought surely there can't be any nasty's in them! I will keep those at work to drink as I have numerous hot drinks during the day!

Hi masie , so lovely to hear from you and yippeee that we have a another CC cycling again. Great news on the eggs, I had 4 on my last go. How are you feeling after EC?
Glad to hear you are okay and still sporting the orange colours!
xx


----------



## maisie2012

Awww thank you Amy and Beccaboo! I had forgotten about Barry! but yes fingers x for tomorrow. I am feeling much better this time than last time thankfully - last time I felt like someone had been kicking me but this time it seems ok though I am taking it gently. Must try to read back a bit and see what everyone else is up to. Hope you all had good summers. We had a week in Bournemouth which was a bit mixed with the weather but good fun. I built a lovely sandcastle with my friend's daughters.


----------



## Beccaboo

Glad you had a nice summer maisy, it's amazing how quick it's flown by when I think I started my first IVF go on April 1st! When you going through it, it seems to drag but then looking back it's gone pretty quick. Bournemouth and sand castles sounds fun. 
Take it easy and love to know how it goes tomorrow with the phone call, fx crossed for you. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi CCs. 

Re: green tea, I read the same about it affecting the absorption of folic acid so I've cut down on my intake too. It's a shame because it's supposed to be super healthy and I really like it! I have plenty of peppermint tea in so I have that instead, and my one coffee in the morning. I'm going to cut that out completely as well I think, more because I'm ridiculously supersititous these days more so than because I think it will have any impact on my FET. On my fresh cycle, I was virtually caffeine free (BFP) and on my FET, I still had the odd coffee/can of Pepsi (BFN). It probably made no difference whatsoever but it's about how you feel, I guess.

maisie - Hiya! Hope you're recovering well from your EC. Wishing you lots of luck for that phone call tomorrow.  

Westies - Well done on your weight loss. It sounds like you had a positive and informative follow up; interesting that they'd recommend medicated if it made you feel better. I find a lot of it is about what makes you feel better - my consultant said the same when I asked for progesterone injections instead of pessaries this time, that I could have them if it made me feel better. It makes me wonder if it makes any difference at all what you choose, or if they just like to humour us. 

Amy - Kisses to Lucy! I'm glad she doesn't need a cone of shame!

wildflower - I think the morning coffee is such an ingrained habit for me that it's going to be really hard to break. I cut down massively before our first cycle (I used to have 2-3 at work as well) but the morning one sneaked back in after I had DS. Really need to switch to peppermint tea at breakfast instead.

Snowy white - Happy 20 week scan day tomorrow.  Enjoy it; you get to see so much at this one, I know it's a medical scan where everything is checked and it can be nerve-wracking but it's wonderful, too.

Nahla - That's so lovely of your DS. How old is he?

Kalm - I always liked to get the days in there as well.  It shouldn't be long now before you feel proper booting kicks!

lillie - 12 days to go until you start! It'll be here before you know it.

NickyNack - Hope you're feeling a bit brighter today. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you've all had a lovely day today. I have had another productive one - lots of work to do at the moment, it's season change time so all the new stuff needs a home and the old stuff needs sorting out. Boss popped in today on a surprise visit and was pretty happy so looking good so far.

I am switching between positive one minute and negative the next at the moment. I'm trying harder to avoid things that are potential triggers just to stay in my happy bubble as far as possible. My friends still keep going on about hoping to have 34598789 children and when I said I couldn't quite cope with that sort of conversation at the moment, I got the old chestnuts 'someone I know has lost 7 babies' ('someone else has it worse, so you shouldn't be complaining') and 'TTC is hard for everyone' ('stop moaning').  So I'm feeling pretty lonely right now. I can't talk about tx with them anymore, they just don't get it - and don't even really try to. I'm so tired of being told I should just be positive (like it's the magic cure to my broken tubes and lack of sperm) and that if it doesn't work, I can 'just' try again...


----------



## Babycakes77

Great to hear from you Maisy!!!! good news on your doubled egg numbers, fingers crossed for your call tomorrow - Have faith in Barry and The power of orange.

SArah - I know we cant give you the physical hugs of your real life friends, but i hope you know you can always rant, be happy, be sad, be confused and share all of that with us CC's and I promise we'll be always be 100% supportive and understand what your going through.    (and of course   when neccessary to get your positivity flowing!  )

Evening everyone else! Hope you've all had a good day
xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Maisie - good to hear from you. Great that EC went well. Fingers crossed that Barry is working his magic (I'd also forgotten about good old Barry). You'll be PUPO soon so that's exciting!

Beccaboo - sounds like you're sorted on the tea front. Both those teas will be great once you're pregnant as they'll settle a poorly tummy.

Westies - sounds like you've got a lot to digest on the treatment front. Sounds like doing the same again would be fine especially if all the tests come back normal. Sometimes it's just a numbers game I guess.

Sarah - sorry you can't talk to your friends. It does sound like they're being rather insensitive. I guess they just don't understand. Luckily you have the CCs to talk to and we all get it!

Amy - hope Lucy is doing well. I liked the 'cone of shame' comment!

Babycakes - hope you're feeling better. It's horrible when you can't take anything to make you feel better. Hopefully rest and lots of vitamin C will sort you out.

AFM - I'm a mixture of excited and totally petrified about tomorrow's scan. I can feel loads of movements so that's reassuring but my bump is still very small so that's worrying. Maybe I have a small gymnast in there.


----------



## Nahla

Sarah, my son is 2 1/4 years old. he always is interested in babies and wants to stroke them... how odd that your friends are so insensitive. I have hardly told anyone until I was successful to avoid exactly things like that... 

Maisie, great to hear from you and congrats on your better numbers... 100% improvemrnt! fx they all fertilize over night

westies, genetical testing on the embies? wouldnt it make sense to make a karyotype of you and dh to see if your DNA is normal? I mean, what exactly do they expect? you cant test on everything, normally you look for a special defect if one of you has something abnormal.


----------



## KALM

Maisie great to hear from you and thanks for your PM, I will message you back after this. Keeping everything crossed for great news tomorrow, and as others said keep us posted! If you want to read back you'll need a good few hours I think as we've stayed a very chatty bunch over the summer  now I'm back working full time some days it is hard to keep up myself!

Snowy, good luck for tomorrow! I just got back from Yogabellies which always makes me feel so positive and happily emotional looking forward to the big day! Definately I think my bump is getting a bit bigger as I think I just about need pregnancy leggings now, these are getting rather tight, and that's despite the stretchy waist. I'm sure all will be fine for you. Everyone is different. One lady at yoga is like HUGE and she still has 3 months to go, yet she's probably bigger than some of the ladies due in just a few weeks.

Sarah, avocado cookies are cooling as I type.. Can't wait to try one! I put in some chopped pecans too.

Westies, fab that you are feeling so good after the alkaline diet/detox.  Did they use an embryoscope to monitor your Embys as they grew? Having used one this cycle I'm a big fan of how it lets you easily watch how they divide so the embryologist can pick the best ones.. Even if two  end up with the same number of cells at the end how they got there can make a difference. Let's hope you don't need to go through a full IVF cycle again, but if you did and hadn't used embryoscope before I'd say worth it. Oh, I saw a cute Westies puppy when I was out for a walk yesterday, it made me think of you! I think I heard the owner calling it winston 

Babycakes, really sorry to hear you've been poorly. Glad it sounds like you are on the mend now.

Amy, so glad your lab is doing ok and is so well behaved she does need one of those nasty collars.

AFM ,DP doing much better today, has been out of bed on sofa a lot more, although did have a while this afternoon of feeling nauseous again. But he ate proper dinner, albeit a lot smaller portion. I was WFH again, and still struggling getting comfy sitting. I kept alternating between sitting on a chair and my yoga/Pilates fitball! Really not sure what is going on there! Was bliss being able to get up a lot later for work though, tomorrow I'm back in the office and have to be in a bit earlier than normal for an early meeting.. It's not going to be pretty!

Right.. Cookie time  hi to nahla, babyninja, emelda, Ljh, nickynack, beccaboo, and anyone else reading!


----------



## Babyninja

Hello wonderful ladies! A quick late one from me....

good luck to all those cycling!  It's amazing how time comes round eventually. 
I can't believe how much has gone on while I've been busy..at home and  work... most worrying the cake talj gas gone down and tea has gone up!
Agree about green tea..living in asia I got used to drinking 5/6 cups a day but switched to redbush or decaf black 
for ivf. I have had 3-5 cups of normal tea no coffee this whole cycle.
Good luck smiley I know how you feel I was terrified there would be no heart beat. I have tge 12 weeker on Thursday and I feel no different.  Still worried sick. I recently spoke to a new friend who recently had a baby after trying for 5 years and she said every appointment is nerve wracking!  She is korean and in the test for downs she was told that she had a 1 in15 chance her baby  would have it... one of the signs they look for is the height of the bridgeof the nose. Her hubby pointed out that his English nose was high but her nose wasnt. Eventually,  the doctor admitted the stats came from 20,000 Caucasian kids!! So  korean children weren't in the mix! Her baby is fine!! 
Snowy good lucm too! 
Everyone ill try write more tomorrow. ..
me- working late lots... no time for hour lunch... car died... new car..honda jazz...hen do...porcelaine hearts...manage to make 32 so far  nighf xx


----------



## Babyninja

Omg the mistakes! I can't control my phone scrolling and typing is a nightmare!  Sirry and night xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello cc ladies  
Woohoo Maisie how wonderful to hear from you! Please let us know the Barry results tomorrow  
Amy great news that Lucy is doing so well. And not having to wear the cone is even better  
Snowy I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you get past the nerves. 
Westies that is a lot to process from your chat with Dr wren! I hope stuff gets sorted for your hystoroscopy soon. 
Sarah I'm glad work is proving rewarding and helping you keep your mind off it all. Sorry about the frustrating friends though! It is so hard to convey what this whole thing is like to anyone who hasn't been through it. It makes me all the more relieved there are CCs to talk to. 
KALM good news that dp is on the mend. 
Babycakes get well soon! That's not a fun ending to a holiday!
AFM Thankyou ... I still feel pretty grotty but have worked out today that my caffeine tolerance has dropped, which it usually does at this stage. I drink about 3 teas a day and have never had trouble cutting back cos my body can't deal with the dehydration when I'm doing IVF so it gives me major headaches. Trouble is I always forget! So now I've cut back and feel really tired but less headachy. Still, I spent most of today finishing sewing bits for the wedding so that was relaxing.


----------



## IloveWesties

MuchMore - it is odd how we seem to forget what we've gone through from one cycle to the next. I did that too and DH had to remind me that things were the same or different along the way. Glad you're feeling less headachy x

Babyninja - sorry to hear about your car but glad you've got a new one sorted. I hope you're doing OK, sounds like you're very busy x

KALM - yes, we paid extra to use the Embryoscope and I'm a fan too. Interestingly, our new clinic use it as standard on all patients (including the glue, which the Lister don't offer at all). Glad to hear your DP is improving. I hope your early start goes better than you think x

Nahla - the consultant was talking about testing IF we get to the point of using our four remaining frosties up and doing a fresh cycle. I really hope it doesn't come to that! Obviously if it did, we would have transferred a total of seven blastocysts without a pregnancy so something may be wrong genetically. Me and my DH have just had some blood tests done by our GP in the last couple of weeks and one is Karyotyping so we should know the outcome of that next week. Obviously there's nothing that can be done with our frosties now as genetic testing would take place before a blastocyst is frozen but the consultant explained that genetically 'normal' people still produce genetically abnormal embryos and some people just produce higher abnormal ones, so rather than wasting huge amounts of time and money (and emotions!) on cycles that are bound to fail with genetically abnormal embryos/blastocysts, they can be tested (in the same way as they would if someone knew they were a carrier of a particular gene of a disability/illness) to discard the abnormal ones and only use the normal ones. It's not something we need to thing about just yet and I hope we don't need to at all! Your son sounds really lovely when you describe him, by the way and I'm sure he'll be a fab big brother x

Snowywhite - huge good luck for your scan today. Looking forward to your update x

Sarah - just a note that I switched from progesterone pessaries to injectable on my second cycle (and subsequent FET) and didn't bleed early both times so in a fan. Hope it helps you too x

Beccaboo - re: medicated vs. natural - I haven't spoken with my new consultant about this yet. She should be calling me back today about the hysteroscopy so I'll ask then and see what she thinks. I'm not really bothered either way as the stats for a positive outcome are the same for both. Your new teas sound lovely. I recommend the Clipper brand as they're very tasty but organic too and no bleached bags x

Hi Maisie - lovely to hear from you and congratulations on double numbers from EC. Let us know how your call goes today. Exciting! x

Morning to all the other lovely CCs x

AFM - we woke up to the news that DH's brother (younger) and his new fiancé are pregnant. DH has taken it really hard and we've had tears (hence being up early)  I feel terrible and I know this probably sounds a bit dramatic but I feel a bit like I've failed DH and his family for not giving his parents their first grandchild. DH really is gutted. Happy for his brother, obviously, but gutted. They live abroad and were visiting the UK when she must have conceived. They are pretty wild party animals - drinking/smoking/going to Glastonbury etc - so that's also quite difficult to take that she just comes off the pill, parties hard and then bang, pregnant! They got engaged since going back home, so while she's been pregnant, and were talking about getting married at the end of next year but not sure if that'll happen now. Anyway, off to give DH a big hug and lots of kisses before he goes to work x


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Westies, I'm so sorry for your news this morning, I can understand how hard it must be to take.  YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE.  Say and repeat please.  
Take care of yourself and DH, and I have every faith that this cycle will be your time.  And not wishing to cause offense at all, but i'm tempted to say you can take comfort in the fact that your LO's will have a closer relationship with their grandparents by living in the same country, regardless of not being the first!

Take care
xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya CC's.

Hi Sarah, Its a shame your freidns are not more supportive even if they dont get it. I dont think anyone will get how involved IVF is if they havent done it but some support would be nice. I think sometimes people think its about having a few injections, collecting some eggs and putting an embryo back but as we know its so much more than that. And as for try again, not all of us can try again depending on how many cycles we have had, funds, if we want to emotionally put ourselves through it again. We are all supportive of you Sarah and know that you have some crazy CC's here to support each other.  

Babycakes, how are you feeling today?

Snowywhite, good luck on your scan today. 20 weeks is a great milestone to reach  
Let us know how it goes. I wouldnt worry about the no bump and enjoy that you still able to fit in normal clothes for a bit longer. Im sure your tummy will just pop out nicely soon.

Maisey - good luck on that call today. Hoping for some good fertilisation overnight in the love lab. xx

Hi kalm, glad you enjoyed yoga. This is something I definately want to do if I get pregnant. Nice to mix with other pregnant ladies too so you make some mummy friends. How was your cookie batch. My DH really liked them even though he hates advocado and might make some more this weekend and try and perfect the look of them a bit more! The taste was there but didnt look like a GBBO collection of cookies!
Im glad your DP is feeling better.

Babyninja, hope you all ok and understandable nerves for that 12 week appointment tomorrow but 12 weeks hey, another milestone reached.  
Try and not work too hard!

Muchmore, hope you are feeling ok today. All this talk of weeny ourselves off caffine just shows how addictive it can be! Ive been trying to drink more water during the day and luckily havent suffered with any headaches yet on the DR.

Amy - Hows Lucy? How was day 2 of DR injections?

Westies, I guess from what it seems medicated is just a bit long winded as you have to wait for the right time in your cycle but I guess that could be with same with a natural. It seemed with Smileys natural FET she started this one almost straight away and I thought the turnaround was quick but I guess it depends how you catch your cycle?
Understand totally about how you and DH are feeling about news of his brothers pregnancy. Its just so hard to hear things like that especially when it seems so easy for some. I always look at some couples like that and they seem to breeze through life with no issues. 
Least you and DH are there for each other during these times and dont think youve failed anyone. This is just one little blip and you are doing all you can to achieve yours and DH dream of being parents. big hugs.  

Hi everyone else, Nahla, Nickynack, Wildflower, Lillie, Smiley, and everyone else. Feeling the love today for our little CC group. 

xx


----------



## wildflower

Westies my heart truly goes out to you and DH with this news. It's really tough, I've been there. I think just try to take comfort in the fact that all our stories are different but each is as valid and beautiful as the next. Your story may have more heartache in getting there but your child, when they arrive will be really cherished by all their grandparents I'm sure xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick message for Westies. My dear you are not a failure. You are an amazing wife, daughter, sister and friend. These roles in life are equally important. You will be a mum one day and a fantastic one too. We've all had a difficult journey but it will be worth it in the end. Take care of yourself and your DH. We've all been there and it's tough, but take comfort in each other. 


Will send personals later. Have a great day all

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Westies sending you hugs, I've sent you a pm x    

Sarah I hope you are enjoying your day off today, the cone of shame comment made me laugh, they do look so sorry for themselves when they have to wear them! Sorry that your friends aren't more thoughtful, I don't think people who haven't been through treatment can comprehend what we go through, which is why it is so nice to have all the lovely cc ladies x  

Maisie thinking of you this morning & hoping you have had a positive call x  

Snowy I hope the scan today goes well & you get some nice pictures of baby snowy x  

Kalm it's good to hear dp is getting better, I hope your early start for work today wasn't too much of a shock to the system & the meeting went well x  

Baby ninja it sounds like you are keeping very busy, hope you get some time to rest x  

Muchmore I hope the scan tomorrow goes well, not long til the wedding now, hope everything is getting sorted & isn't too stressful for you x  

Beccaboo how are you doing? what is next for you? dr seems to be ok but I've only done 2 injections so far, I had a call from the personal trainer to say they still haven't sorted out a temporary gym for her to work out of so we are having a session tomorrow at 4pm at a park in town as the weather forecast is ok so will see how that goes, thank you for asking, lucy is doing really well, I am very proud of her despite the fact that she looks a bit ridiculous! x  

Amoeba I hope work is going well x  

Hello babycakes, wildflower, smileycat, lillie, nahla, emelda, goldielocks (are you still about?), nickynack & anyone else I've missed  

I think it is lovely that our little group is still going & everyone is so supportive whatever stage they are at x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi all,

Westies - sorry about the upsetting news. I felt the same after my SIL announced her second pregnancy. Both times she just clicked her fingers and boom... pregnant.
But remember you're NOT a failure. If anything you're stronger than most of these people as a result of these struggles. You'll probably make a better mother too as you'll really cherish your child. You will be a mother soon and a damn good one at that. Every child should have a strong role model who doesn't give up no matter what crap life throws at her.

Amy - glad Lucy is doing well and is strong like her mummy. I'm imagining her funny hairstyle!

Update on 20 week scan. All looked normal, but what a debacle! 
After 4 scans and 90 minutes they finally confirmed that all was well.

All the measurements were taking ages. Cue major panicking from me. They took so many pictures of the heart, I thought I was going to have a heart attack. 
Basically the problem was that the baby wouldn't cooperate.
They couldn't get everything they needed so sent me out for a walk. Still couldn't get everything so sent out for a longer walk and a biscuit. At that point another patient vomited everywhere in front of me.
Went back in and they STILL couldn't get all the measurements so in the end she had to resort to an internal scan to get a good enough view. It was like old times!
Very relieved after a very stressful experience.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, how has our days been today lovely CC's?

Amy, next step for me is baseline scan next Tuesday 15th. Hope DR has been doing its job! If it has I then continue with DR and take my Prognova tablets. 
Do you know what outdoors session you will be doing with your personal trainer?

Snowy, glad all was okay from your scan which seemed like a long process, I bet you were so nervous. Did you get a picture?
Little snowy obviously didnt want to cooperate today! Least you got a biscuit! hehe
Were the measurements all ok and did they say anything about the no bump yet? 
You can rest up now!
What is the next stage for you, just regular midwife appointments?

xx


----------



## Amy76

Snowy pleased to hear everything looked normal at the scan, but sounds like it was more stressful than it should have been!   At least the good old dildo cam did the trick!  

Beccaboo fx the dr drugs are doing their job, not too long to wait until your baseline scan   The personal trainer said we would warm up by running up & down a hill next to the park called cemetery hill (I have bad memories of having to run up it when I did a school cross country competition!) then I said I wanted to work on my stomach muscles as they are quite rubbish since I had the abdominal surgery so would be nice to have some exercises I can do at home to build them up


----------



## Snowy white1

Got some good pictures this time but had to provide my own biscuit!
She didn't seem concerned about bump as baby is the right size.

Just midwife appointments from now on. If I stay at this hospital I get a 36 week scan but I really need to transfer as it's nowhere near where I live. This is the hospital that got me pregnant though so I like and trust them.


----------



## Snowy white1

Yes Amy - I had even started to miss dildo-cam since I formed such a close relationship with him (I think it's a him?!). It was lovely to be reunited!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening lovely CCs! 

Snowy white - I was thinking of you earlier; so glad your scan went well and you got some good photos. I laughed out loud at your dildo-cam comment. 

Amy - Good to hear that Lucy is doing well, bless her with her crazy haircut. Enjoy your outdoor gym session tomorrow. 

Beccaboo - My next scan is 15th too, fingers crossed for both of us. Hope the downreg is doing its job for you, it's great that you've had no side effects so far.

Westies - Thinking of you and your DH, I can only imagine how difficult this is for you both.  It's such an oxymoron being happy for someone whilst being so sad and disappointed for yourself. Hugs to you.  I echo what has already been said - you are *not* a failure.

MuchMore - Well done on caffeine cutting, hope you feel better for it in the next few days. I dropped my morning coffee today(!) but had some Coke while I was out today... that'll be the last thing to go.

Babyninja - Hope you're well! Sounds like you've been super busy lately.

Kalm - Hope your DP is still improving. How did you find the cookies?

Babycakes, and everyone else, thank you so much for your kind words.  I'm getting all emotional! It's just the hormones... honest.  Really, it's so lovely to have somewhere to go where others understand what you're going through.

I've had a much better day today; a very relaxing acupuncture session and an equally relaxing lunch/shopping/offloading session with a friend. She agreed that our mutual friends have been a little insensitive (which made me feel less crazy) and we had a fun afternoon complaining/ranting about things/swearing at each other, ha! She's 10 weeks pregnant and suffering horribly with morning sickness... hopefully I will be joining her soon.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah great that you had a better day, sounds like it was just what you needed x  

Beccaboo how is your dry skin now? Did it clear up after you stopped using the new makeup & makeup remover? I hope it is better x  

Snowy I can't say I'm as enthusiastic as you to be reunited with dildo cam, pretty sure it is a he!  

Maisie thinking of you & hoping you got good news today x  

Westies hope you are ok x  

Hope everyone has had a good evening x

Ended up taking Lucy to the vets this evening as the small scar behind her ear wasn't looking so good, the vet was happy with how the others are healing but has put her on another 7 days of anti inflammatory drugs & I've got some stuff to clean the wound with to avoid infection, I think her ear hanging over the wound is stopping air getting to it to dry it out but hopefully the extra meds will help


----------



## Nahla

Westies, I am so sorry. I know how it feels... everyone around me got baby number 2 and 3 and I always thought sbout what would hsppen if I never was a mum at all... but you still have time... it took me 3 fresh and 3 frozen cCles with 2 embies transferred each time, a good number of them blasts, before I got pregnant first time. I slready thought it would never happen... you will get there! I sm sure. And it is not your failure! 
I still wonder what geneticsl teasts they want to do as there are so many possible things... where to start? nobody ever proposed that to me... and obviously it wasnt necessary. but your consultant will know what is right. I would just ask, what they are going to test exactly... fx you dont need it and get pregnant from one of your fets. I did medicated this time, found it more predictable and it worked..

snowy, you must be so relieved! good news!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, just a quick one to wish babyninja lots of luck for your 12 week scan today. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck Babyninja. Hope you get a nice view of your little ninja!


----------



## Amy76

Hope your scan goes well today baby ninja x


----------



## wildflower

Nahla - I just wanted to respond a bit about what you are asking about - the genetics testing. Friends of mine had numerous miscarriages and it was finally found that although they aren't likely to create offspring with any issues or problems, their combination of dna often leads to a non-viable embryo. So the genetic testing they had was purely a way of finding an embryo that was viable long term, and nothing at all to do with how that baby will grow in to an adult. Does that make sense? I'm obviously saying all this second hand and I am no expert! This couple finally got some really good treatment at Care Nottingham who do this testing and they now have two lovely boys, but have been through a lot to get them. 


Happy scan day BabyNinja


Amy - I hope Lucy's little ear scar drys up and heals nicely today.


Sarah - so glad you have found a friend who can see your point of view! I hear no end of foot-in-mouth comments and it doesn't end once you have completed your family I think - some people are so ignorant about ivf and like to make their opinions known! So just brace yourself for all of that and realise that you have more experience and understanding than ignorant people like that! 


Snowy - glad your scan turned out well but sounds a bit traumatic! I think I'd need a good long lie down to recover from that stress. Hope you are ok today.


Hi to everyone else xxx


afm - really trying to get back to my routine today. Have been for a run, I'm dead slow but slowly going further each time. Also I think I may have come of out my coffee-free-zombie mode. I hope! Goodness, it is scary how addictive that stuff is, I wish I didn't love it so much. 

xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, thanks for all the lovely messages.

*westies* sorry to hear your news, it must be very hard for you. 

So the lab called yesterday and two of my eggs out of four have fertilised, which doesn't sound great I know in terms of numbers but it is a 100% improvement on my last cycle. They are going to do a three day transfer at 1pm tomorrow and they don't want to look at them before tomorrow, they said best not to disturb them. So it is a bit nerve-wracking for me not knowing how they are getting on or even whether there will be anything to transfer tomorrow. But hopefully two good ones. Will have to wait and see. In other news, I found my lucky orange pants  so I will be wearing them for ET tomorrow. Well not literally during ET, that might cause some practical problems, but I will wear them before and after. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Sorry I am being all me me me I will try to catch up with everyone's news as well.

Baby dust to all of you wherever you are at


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi maisie, thats brilliant. Thats 50% fertilisation and two embryos waiting to be transfered is great. I presume you are having both transfered back? Still nerve racking I know until they are actually transfered but this is good positive news. All the best for tomorrow and good idea on the orange pants. 

Hi Wildflower, great work on doing that run. Slow or fast, its all about being active and feeling great after. I havent had a coffee all week so tomorrow, as its Friday I might treat myself to a decaf one at lunch. I bought another new tea flavour, Apple and Cinnamon, smells and tastes lovely. 

Babyninja. Hope everything went okay today.

Hows everyone else doing. Its gloriously sunny where I am today. I'm going to running club this evening and we've nearly reached the end of the week ladies (apart from Sarah, sorry! enjoy your day off tomorrow instead)

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello Clems  
Maisie that is brilliant news! Congratulations on your 2 little ones. Let us know how tomorrow goes. Soon you'll be pupo! 
AFM just had my scan. I have 3 follies growing nicely (which is quite good for me). They're a bit too widely spread, at 9 12 and almost 18, but I'm hoping the big one will hang on and let at least one of the littlies catch up. 
They were a bit surprised at how quickly things are going, as was I, and wanted me back in for a scan on Saturday, but that's when I'm being a bridesmaid!!!! So we decided to just go for it with EC on Monday ... which, yes, you've guessed it, means I have to trigger mid-way through the wedding reception!!!! I may be entering myself for the award for craziest location anyone has ever triggered. And the bride knows nothing about my TX. Fortunately the other bridesmaid does so there'll be a bit of solidarity at least  I've put DH in charge of the cooler bag and making  sure my ovitrelle doesn't get left in with the wedding gifts!
So now I've split the work crew of little people in half, half of them around the big egg, stroking it and simmering it gently so it grows in quality but doesn't get too much bigger, and the other half blowing life and health down their tubes into the smaller eggs on my left side so they grow grow grow  
Babyninja I hope your scan went really well. 
Hello to everyone else. Hope you're enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Beccaboo

Muchmore, your post has just made me giggle. Timing couldnt get any worse could it, why is that always the case! I have visions of you now in a lovely bridesmaids dress, hiking it up to have your trigger shot and little work crew blowing hard on those little follies to make them bigger! I hope the bride doesnt catch you injecting! 
Least you know you be having EC Monday, how exciting and have you got orange pants!

xx


----------



## maisie2012

wow *muchmore* talk about multi-tasking! Make sure you tell someone to remind you to do your trigger, you will have lots to think about. Hope the wedding is fun and good luck for EC on Monday xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Baby ninja I hope your scan went well x  

Westies I hope your interview went well x  

Smileycat good luck for the presentation tomorrow x  

Maisie great news that you have two lovely embies, fx they will both be back where they belong very soon & great that you found the lucky orange pants, I'm sure they will help x  

Muchmore I love the image of you hitching up your bridesmaids dress to do your trigger shot, fx the little orange workers do their job x  

Beccaboo your comment about treating yourself to a decaf coffee tomorrow because it's Friday made me laugh! I hope you enjoy running club tonight, I've just got back from my personal training session, had to run up the hill then walk back down it 8 times   then do girl press ups, different sorts of lunges, plank & lots of other stuff I can't quite remember, not sure I will be able to walk tomorrow!

Wildflower well done with the running, I was going to tape my dogs ear up so it let the air get to her scar but I think she already looks quite ridiculous so will wait & see if the extra drugs work x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Evening ccs sorry I've not been on the last few days but been busy and very tired! 

Maisie 50% fertilisation rate is good! Good luck for et tomorrow xx  

Snowy glad all was well with scan..well after little snowy decided to behave   xx

Much more  sounds like you'll be having a busy evening at the reception, fx your little workers do as they are told xx

Baby ninja hope all went well with San xx

  to everyone else..sorry for lack of personals but starting to fall asleep on the sofa!

AFM it's been a very busy week. Work is great but the long days are a killer, and having break & lunch at different times each day is an added nightmare especially when it's late lunch as that's at 150..by which time I'm battling low blood sugar!  Got loads of work to do but don't stay back much later then 430 so can see me bringing loads home over weekend 😞 went to see the twins last night and they are both doing great..off all drips, and now on 2 hourly feeds rather than continuos and have their little bodysuits we gave them on..they look super cute x no word as yet to when will come out incubator or when they'll get home but it's just good to see them doing so well xx


----------



## wildflower

MuchMore - that is amazing, how funny     I did some stimm injections when camping which felt a bit crazy but a trigger mid-wedding tops that by far! I hope you don't feel like your mind is too distracted from all the wedding fun!


Amoeba - the first week in a new job is always a killer, i hope you manage to handle the lunchtimes / bloodsugar issue over time, that does seem tricky. The twins sound like they are making great progress and I know their mum is probably desperate to have them home but there is no need for her to feel impatient, they'll be home soon I'm sure. How cute they got to wear their own clothes though.


xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Muchmore - can't believe that you'll have to trigger at the wedding! I really hope no-one catches you at it. You definitely win the award for best triggering location.

Amoeba - great that the twins are doing well. 
I'm sure work will get easier. Your body has got used to not working so it will take some time to adjust. Hopefully you're enjoying it though?

Amy - well done on the personal training session. Hope Lucy's poor ear gets better soon.

Sarah - hope you've had another good day today and glad one friend is supportive

Wildflower - well done in the run. Speed isn't important, the fact that you did it is what counts. I'm sure a long slow run burns more calories than a sprint as well.

Beccaboo - glad you've been enjoying the sun. Enjoy running club.

Maisie - great news on the two fertilised eggs. Everything crossed that they grow into healthy little embryos.

One more day and then it's the weekend. It's especially good this week as I'm off on holiday on Sat. I'm going to Lanzarote. It's a sports camp. You sporty Clems (Amy, Beccaboo) would love it there! You can do as many classes as you like, there are three swimming pools, tennis, cycling, windsurfing etc all included. Plus the food comes in massive portions!
I'm going with my swimming club. I won't be doing much sport so will just help out with the coaching and lie by the pool.... oh and eat!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy I am enjoying it, just trying to get head around rolling break & lunch so when break/lunch are depends on the year group you currently teaching..it's so that the amount if students in dining hall is limited, but a nightmare for staff. Am sure I'll get my head around it soon; oh and it's a 2 week timetable so tha classes I se this week I may not see next week or I might but at different times...all too confusing after such a long time off. But really enjoying the teaching side of it, especially as actually teaching rather than crowd control like at my last place! X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Hope you get settled in soon, it sounds like really hard (though worthwhile) work. Glad you're finding it more enjoyable than where you were before though. Lovely to hear that the twins are doing well, too.

Snowy white - Have a lovely holiday! I'm jealous, I bet the weather will be fab. Enjoy the lying by the pool and the food. 

Amy - Hope you have time to have a long, hot bath after all that training. Your energy never fails to make me feel lazy.  

MuchMore - I admire your multi-tasking. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for EC.

Beccaboo - Hope you enjoying your sunshine and your running this evening.

maisie - Good luck for transfer tomorrow!  

Hellooo to everyone else. Hope your scan went well Babyninja.

I had another productive day at work today, which was good. It's a bit overwhelming at this time of year (so much to do) but I feel very much like all the planets are aligning for my ET this time... lots of hard work right now, yes, but it will ease off after next week and should be more than managable by the time I go back (pregnant!).  So lots of cosmic positivity. Really looking forward to tomorrow; day off and a meet up in York with some of the parenting thread gang so A will get to see his IVF buddies. Wouldn't it be lovely if we could all do the same in a 12-18 months' time?


----------



## KALM

Just a very quick one since its late to wish you good luck tomorrow Maisie! Will be sending happy clementine vibes your way. Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Babyninja

So late! Good luck Maisie xx 

Snowy -have a fab holiday

Westies- I can't stop thinking about you and DH xx  nothing I can say advice wise. I can imagine from my own past how you feel, sending so many hugs xxx 

Scan. Went well! 6cm I think that is good for 12 weeks HH meet next door but 1, today - they started ivf today. They have saved enough money for 3 rounds. Such a nice couple. Keeping my fx for them. My sister is desperate for us not to find out the sex! She really feels we've known sooooo much about everything, our 'us' moment of all the ivf will be when we get handed a ninja and told... It's a x or y... Not sure but she may have a point... She says who wants to say ...I know? 

Thyroxine ... Got told today my 1.99 was boarder line... That they will monitor me every 4 weeks to keep me under 2... Just thought you guys should know xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news on the scan Babyninja - that must be a relief. After 12 weeks you can start to relax a bit (says she who is anything but relaxed!)

Maisie - hope all goes well tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing from you later when PUPO!

Sarah - would be great if we could all meet up with our babies or bumps in the future!

Westies - hope you're ok my dear x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, haha there is something wrong with classing a decaf coffee as a treat isnt there! maybe Il have a cake with it too!
Sounds like a really good training session. Do you ache today and can you walk!? I do love a next day ache! 
Running club was good thank you, we had one of the active norfolk trainers do a session, the trainer had ran in the Atlanta olympics and won one of the Chicago marathons and came 3rd in one of the London marathons back in the late 90's! So he did a really good session.

Amoeba, sounds like its been a busy week but glad you are enjoying it. Bet you are looking forward to a nice weekend.
Lovely to hear the twins are still doing well. Have you made any nice plans for this weekend? How is your dad doing now?

Snowy, your holiday sounds fab, fitness in the sun with a bit of lounging by the pool, sounds superb. I think one of my gym friends has just come back from the same holiday in Lanzorote, is it called a club la santa or something. Enjoy yourself, you deserve a nice relaxing break and you can get some swimming in too I guess, do they do yoga, maybe give that a go.
Im now off to google fitness holidays abroad. I might add that to my list of things I want to do at some point!

Sarah, enjoy your meet up in York with your IVF buddies. I love York. Its so nice that you meet with them and yes wouldnt it be great we could all do the same at some point.

Hi babyninja, so glad the scan went well for you. That another step reached in this process and so pleased for you.

Maisie, Good luck today, hope transfer goes well and you will be PUPO very soon. xx

Nicknack, How are you, havent seen anything from you last few days? Hope all is well.

Westies, you too, really hope you ok and just perhaps taking some time out or been mega busy with applying for jobs. Did you hear anything back from the job interview you went on? 

Smiley, are you back for interview part 2 today. Hope you all prepped and ready which Im sure you are. 

Hi all the other CC's on this lovely Friday. Looking forward to a nice weekend
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I don't feel too bad today, I can definitely feel that I did something different yesterday but not in a bad way, I think you definitely deserve cake, sounds like you had a good session at running club last night. At what stage in your fet will you be giving exercise? I think I have another 10-12 days or so before I start stimming & will probably stop then x  

Amoeba pleased to see you are enjoying your new job, I hope the alternating timetable doesn't cause too many problems with your blood sugar levels & you don't have to bring much work home for the weekend, great news that the twins are doing well & that they had the outfits you got them on, very cute! x  

Snowy the sports camp holiday in lanzarote sounds fab, hope you have a lovely time & get to do some gentle swimming & relaxing x  

Sarah sounds like you have had a really productive week at work, hope you have a good time catching up with your ivf buddies today x  

Babyninja great news that your scan went well x  

Maisie wishing you lots of luck for et today x  

Muchmore I hope the last minute wedding plans are going well x  

Smileycat I hope the interview goes well today x  

Lillie hope you are ok? x  

Westies sending you a hug x  

Hello Kalm, nickynack, nahla, emelda, goldie, ljh & anyone else I've missed  

Hope everyone has a nice Friday x


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - yes its Club La Santa. You would love it. It's probably also something to bear in mind for the future when you have kids as there are loads of activities for the kiddies.
It will be quite different for me this year as I used to swim for 4 hours a day as well as other classes. Plus I also drank quite a few cocktails in previous years.
Really looking forward to relaxing this time though. Pity that I have to go out on one night in fancy dress while sober!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Well as im not stimming this time round as its a FET Im planning on exercising right to ET (3 weeks and 3 days!) as I dont think its as much an issue as Im not having to produce eggs. Saying that, Ive not taken the Prognova tablets before which I think thicken the lining of the womb so its good for transfer so depends how I feel when I start taking that medication. I will ask my clinic what her suggestions are for exercising on a FET when I go on Tuesday next week.
When I last did my fresh go I exercised until stimms then stopped with the only exercise I did on stimms was yoga (I think only once), and even then I was very gentle and this was the advice of my clinic when I asked and she said if Im used to exercise then carry on (until stimms). I know there are different opinions on exercising during treatment but I guess its how you feel and if you feel like you are doing something you shouldnt then you probably shouldnt. Then again I didnt get many eggs on my fresh go so was my exercising the reason for this, If I had have stopped exercising completly through treatment would I have got more eggs...I dont know?? I still got a BFP even though I exercised like I did.

Snowy, Im sure you will enjoy it all the same. I will bear it in mind for the future with or without children as I think it would be right up my street. What is the fancy dress theme?

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

The theme is Where's Wally! 

Re. the exercise, I exercised right up until stims and even did a couple of runs during stims (before I realised it was a no-no), and I got plenty of eggs. I'm sure it doesn't have a negative impact unless you really overdo it.
I did stop for the FET progynova stage as I'm not sure whether the body needs all its energy for thickening up the lining (mine certainly needed all the help it could get). Or maybe the increased blood flow from exercise helps?
Who knows - I reckon so much of it is just luck and you should just do what makes you feel good.

Funnily enough one doctor suggested that all the exercise I did when I was younger may have been a cause of my infertility. I did used to do an extreme amount though. And on the other hand he said that all the exercise kept me slim which reduced the symptoms of the PCOS. I guess we'll never know...


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowy, thats interesting to know about stopping on the Prognova tablets, I will definately consider that then and also see what the clinic says on Tuesday. In either case, whether I stop or not, I will tone it down on the exercise front and not go so hard as understand the body needs your energy for treatment. 
Thats an interesting thought aswell on whether extreme amounts of exercise can have an effect on fertility as Im the same, I have exercised very regulary since late teens and been fitness mad for years, especially running. I havent got PCOS but they told me I had cysts on ovaries but Ive never had any symptoms to suggest that I had these cysts so I never knew until TCC that this has affected me not ovulating. Ive even had regular AF's, my thyroid was checked with no issues there. Its really is a strange one and who knows why we have fertility issues!

xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo you should be having et the same week they think I might be in for ec if I get that far  

Snowy will everyone be in jeans, red & white striped top, woolly hat & glasses then?  

It is difficult to know what to do for the best sometimes, the only real advise my clinic give is to take folic acid, the rest is up to us to decide    I have exercised regularly for years but I think I will just do dog walking once I start stims as I might always wonder whether my energy was being diverted away from making eggs if I carried on exercising, also need to increase my protein intake again with nuts, seeds, quorn, think it is just about trying to find the path of least regret


----------



## Snowy white1

Yes - red and white stripy top, hat, silly glasses, skirt and knee high stripy socks!
I look very silly indeed!

Beccaboo - you might be ok to exercise throughout - I had issues growing a thick lining but I think that's just me. My body is slow to respond to everything!


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, sounds like you are being sensible and like you say its all about doing what you feel is right so that we dont have regrets should things not go to plan. 
BTW, I had my coffee treat today but I completely forgot to ask for decaf and ordered a normal cappucino! In fact I have only just realised I never ordered a decaf! I had a carot and raison cake to go with it and it was lovely. 

Snowy, sounds fun, I can now imagine all these 'Where's Wally's' dressed up!
I think I will ask at my clinic Tuesday and see what they say, I have another second scan to check its thickening so will see how its goes. As I said I will tone things down and maybe no HIIT workouts! 

xx


----------



## Babycakes77

The weekend starts here CC's yay!
I'd say lets all cheers with a gin and tonic, but maybe not    Becks blue anyone?!  (im not an alcy I promise, just still miss a cheeky wind down from the week tipple, especially when its sunny!

Hope you all have good weekends planned (stimming, triggering, crazy exercising, sporty holidaying etc....!)

xx


----------



## KALM

DH is not holidaying with you then snowy? Have a super time!

On the exercise and fertility thing, I have a friend who was/is totally fitness mad.. I always thought I liked to exercise but she took it to a whole other level. She suffered with bulimia when she was younger and has never been happy with her body unless she was ultra thin. Anyway that amount of exercise did mess with her AF big time. It was extremely sporadic and irregular. She has fertility issues (whether just related to that I don't know, but it did contribute) and has had several IVF rounds (I think 5 or 6) and at least two miscarriages. Now she is pregnant with twins and fx is getting her dream at long last. But interestingly after moving around different clinics (including lister), the main thing different this cycle was she saw a nutritionist who altered her diet and had her eating a lot more than she normally would, and made her cut way way back on the exercise, which was incredibly hard for her to do I have to say.  I think like some of you said you just have to see how you feel and do what you have to in order to have no regrets. In my experience and from what I hear, most clinics aren't  great with advice on diet or exercise (other than take folic acid, and don't do more than walking in 2ww), whereas at Zita west, with a more holistic focus these things got way more attention and recommendations.  They said during IVF it was best to avoid all high impact exercise. By the way if anyone wants a copy of the big nutritional general guide they gave me (they did individual consultation and recommendations too) if you pm me your email I'm happy to share it and email across. A lot is common sense but I found it useful.

Muchmore, hope the mid wedding trigger goes ok! Definitely that is the most odd timing ever! I think could only be more so if it was your own wedding!

Smiley, I hope the interview part 2 went well!

Babyninja, will you be monitored every 4 weeks at the JR or OFU? Do you have a consultant at the JR or is that not your hospital of choice? Re: finding out the gender for us knowing made a massive difference for DP, and made it all so much more real for him. I would have been fine to wait. Anyway do what you guys want, not based in your sisters pressure! Sorry your car went kaput, glad you got a new one sorted.

Sarah, the cookies were lovely and didn't last long 

Sorry no more personals but have to dash out. Thinking of you Westies though and hope today has been easier for you guys. Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Amy76

Hello Babycakes how are you doing? It feels like it has been a long week & I really fancy a large glass of baileys but am having a decaf tea instead  

Beccaboo well done for having carrot & raisin in your cake, I had a crunchy bar   I love that you accidentally forgot to ask for decaf x  

Snowy the outfit sounds perfect, hope you have a good time x  

Kalm I hope dp is feeling better, that is interesting about diet & exercise, I might pm you for details if that is ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## HelenGB

Hi everyone  
sorry ive been absent latelky, been so busy and wondering if this cycle was ever gonna happen for me, kept having scans and nothing was happening, but I'v ovulated this monrning so FET is all booked for Tuesday 

hope you are all well


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good evening CCs. 

Helen - Good luck! Will be thinking of you on Tue. 

Amy - I love Bailey's! For some reason, I only ever have it at Christmas though. It's wonderful in a hot chocolate. You are very virtuous having a decaf tea... I did so well this morning having a peppermint tea but caved going by a Starbucks this afternoon and had a white chocolate mocha. 

Kalm - I would love a copy of that, I'll PM you later if you don't mind. I do agree that most clinics are useless re: any advice beyond 'don't do extreme sports, take folic acid'. My clinic is very much of the opinion that there's hardly anything you can do beyond not doing anything silly to affect your chances. I'm not sure I agree with that. Glad the cookies went down well, they don't last long in my house either... though it's only be who eats them.  I might get some more in the oven this evening, with extra brazil nuts.

Babycakes - Hope you're well! Have a lovely weekend.

Beccaboo - Glad you enjoyed a cake... and coffee.  Exercise whilst stimming (or any other part of treatment) is all down to personal preference - which is annoying because it would be so much easier to have a definite do and don't list! I'm not exercising but to be fair, I didn't before anyway.  I'm active in my job and haven't toned anything down in that respect but then, I don't think it's anywhere close to HIIT or a gym session.

Snowy white - Where's Wally fancy dress sounds fab! Have a great time.

Babyninja - I am so glad your mini ninja is doing well. Hope you got some good pictures. 

Westies, maisie, Smileycat, MuchMore, lillie - everyone else - hope you're well.

A and I had a lovely time in York today, he was so well behaved with his buddies and we both really enjoyed ourselves. 

Have any FETers ever used a hot water bottle? I know I did for stimms on my fresh cycle but I thought why not give it a go for my FET this time as well, especially since the evenings are getting chillier. Getting closer to my scan date now, nerve-wracking but so exciting at the same time.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Helen  xx

Hope everyone is ok and has a good weeks planned xx sorry for lack of personals x

Fan made it to the end of the week am shattered so looking forward to not having the alarm go off at 545 tomorrow morning   It's the little things 😀 next week will be even more manic with me teaching 25 out of 26 possible lessons!!! Apparently I already have a 'good' reputation as I share a class with another teacher and I haven't met the class yet but they told the other teacher they are really looking forward to my lessons next week as they've heard I'm really good 😀😀😀 gotta love the kids - probably because I'm a bit slack behaviour wise - but kids saying that about me after 4 teaching days is great! Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Sarah - I used a hot water bottle during the progynova 'lining thickening' stage. Not sure if it helped as I tried everything possible to get the damn thing to thicken. Something worked though!

Great news Helen. Good luck for Tuesday!

Well done Amoeba - a good reputation after 4 days is excellent work!


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening. 

Hello baby cakes hope you are well and haven't missed your Friday night g&t too much!

Kalm, thanks for you note re exercise and know you've said before your zita west clinic give good advice on nutrition and exercise. I will pm you too, very kind of you to offer to send the guide. 
Hope you have a nice weekend planned and your DP is up and about to do things now after a tough week. 

Amy, good work on the decaf tea, you did better than me today! Hehe, still can't believe I forgot, I was obviously so happy I was going to have my first coffee this week! 

Helen, very exciting your FET is on Tuesday, it's all happening for us cc's now. 

Hi Sarah with her famous advocado cookies....I'm going to bake some more tomorrow with the sneaky advocado in for DH! 
I know, if the clinic would say to me you have to stop I would stop, the fact they said carry on as normal means I have to make that decision! Yes you do an active job which must keep you fit, i get fidgety after sitting down all day. 
Glad you had a nice time in York. I got my hot after bottle out this evening so might use it. 
Silly question but what's the take on having a bath during Treatment for a FET, I recall something about ok before ET but not after? I find a bath really relaxing and I have a nice bath bomb I wanted to use! 

Amoeba, glad you've had a good day and week and sounds like things are going really well which is great. Enjoy your couple of days off and have a nice Layin tomorrow! 

Lillie, you all okay? 

Tomorrow we have the tour of Britain coming through Norwich so as DH into cycling we are going to watch them all zoom past, prob be over in seconds but nice to see them all pass through, they closing all the roads for it. 

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Helen great news that you are nearly ready for your fet x  

Sarah it sounds like you had a really good time today, we all need a treat!  

Amoeba it sounds like your first week at work went well, hope you have a nice weekend x  

Beccaboo I think I cancelled out the benefit of decaf by eating chocolate   I hope you have fun watching the tour of Britain tomorrow & it stays dry x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Enjoy the cycling Beccaboo! Hope the weather holds for you, it's been lovely here today. We're not big on cycling but had a great time at the Tour de France grand depart last year. Re: baths they're ok before ET but not after, it's to do with the (small) risk of infection and the heat of the bath I think. I wasn't told by the clinic, they just said no swimming.

Thanks Snowy white, I'll get the hot water bottle out tomorrow night I think.

Tonight I made more cookies; added brazil nuts again and chia seeds this time too so now they're super super dooper lining cookies.

Have a lovely weekend Amoeba, you've earned it!


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....sorry for the lack of posts recently i hav had one busy week!! will have a go at personals as much as i can remember...  

ameoba get u!! good reports after 4 days is fantastic! enjoy that lay in tomorrow....i will be!! x

snowy ur hol sounds like fun....i dressed as wheres wally for my hen night.....when do u go?  glad ur scan went well an u got some good pics x

sarah good luck for Tuesday! glad u enjoyed ur day in York an A behaved lol its always a bonus! not long til et now!! i made the cookies 2nite .....are they meant to b quite gooey? 

helen welcome back! good luck for et xx

muchmore good luck for trigger at the wedding will b thinking of u...hope ec monday goes well an barry does his usual monday evening xx

babyninja glad scan went well xx

beccaboo hope u enjoy the cycling. The coffee an cake is makin me hungry xx

kalm i would love a copy of that i hav pm u.  Hope ur bumps coming along xx

amy how is Lucy doin? when is ur dr scan again? x

maisie congrats on being PUPO 2day...the 2ww begins! xx

smiley hope ur interview went well 2day an ur feelin well xx

nickynack how you doin huni? how did ur apt go?

hello anyone else i have accidentally missed!! 

afm busy week an lookin forward to weekend even if it is full of coursework!! af is due next week so can crack on with tx! the box of tricks arrived Monday an still not sunk in we are doing it again!! xx
.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

They are quite gooey lillie, they feel quite different to normal cookies what with them not having any flour. I leave mine to cool (covered) overnight then keep them in the fridge.


----------



## lillieb87

Thats where i may be going wrong...i cooled for 30 mins an put in fridge....mayb shoulf hav left out longer altho they taste ok haha going to try nuts in them now too....


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi Clems!
A quickie from me just to say thanks for well wishes.bride plus us two bridesmaids arrived at the hotel tonight to find our rooms hadn't been booked, even though the bride had checked on the booking only a few weeks ago. Hotel staff were a bit unhelpful but then bride sobbed and groom and bridesmaids ranted a bit and finally the hotel staff relented and gave us two nice rooms, one for free. 
Man alive I shall be relieved when it's all done! Now sharing room with bride ... Being very calming and reassuring 
Happy Saturday's to you all!


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning lovely CCs and happy Saturday! Sorry for the radio silence - had a few hectic days.

MuchMore - wishing you all the very best of luck today with your bridesmaid duties and the trigger. I hope the bride and groom have a wonderful day. I do love a wedding x

Maisie - thanks sweetie  How did ET go yesterday? When is OTD? I hope the orange knickers worked their magic for you x

Amy - thank you so much for your PM and your posts. You’re so thoughtful and kind. You always seem to know the right time to get in touch and the right thing to say. Quite a talent. I hope Lucy is doing OK and her scars are healing well. How are your meds going? When is your scan? x

Lillie - great that your box of tricks has arrived. I hope you manage to have some fun this weekend and it's not all coursework x

Beccaboo - enjoy watching the cycling today. I hope you get a good viewpoint. It's pouring down with rain in Somerset so I hope you have better weather for it. Thanks for asking after me - I've been OK just been a mega busy week so although I've been trying to keep up to date with the thread, I've only just managed to properly catch up this morning (see AFM below) x

Amoeba - sounds like you had a really good first week in your new job. Enjoy a relaxing weekend ready for what sounds like it's going to be a busy second week for you x

Sarah - I hadn't thought about using a hot water bottle in a FET cycle but can't see any harm in it until transfer so may try it myself. Thanks for the idea! x

Helen - lovely to hear from you and how exciting that transfer is booked in for Tuesday! Keep us posted. I'll keep my FX for you   When is OTD? x

Snowywhite - we went to Lanzarote earlier in this year for a bit of R&R and sunshine when our first cycle failed before going for our second fresh cycle. We drove past Club La Santa and it looks really odd from the outside as it's bright white and on it's own surrounded by almost black volcanic soil. I looked it up online and it does look fab on the inside. Have a wonderful time. The 'Where's Wally' theme sounds like fun and if everyone else has had a few too many cocktails then hopefully you'll feel less conscious by proxy! x 

Babyninja - fab news on your scan  Thanks for thinking of me and DH - we're OK x

Babycakes - thank you for your very sweet post. I’d not thought of the same country thing, so that did make me feel a bit better at the time. Hope you’re doing OK? x

Wildflower - thanks for your thoughtful words which I found very comforting at the time. You CCs rock! Hope you’re doing OK and have a lovely weekend planned x

Smileycat - thank you honey. How are you doing? x

Nahla - are you back from your conference/holiday yet? How did it go? Hope you’re doing OK x

Hello to all the other CCs  I hope you're all doing OK. 

AFM - what a week! I had two job interviews - one of Tuesday and one on Thursday. I found out yesterday that I didn't get either  The one on Tuesday went to an internal candidate  (I didn't even know an internal candidate was being considered before!) and the one on Thursday was a narrow decision between me and another candidate. I've asked for feedback so hope to get that early next week. I have two other applications in at the moment, the closing date for one was yesterday and the other is next week so FX for interviews. One of the two is my favourite option out of the lot and that's a permanent position too (the two interviews this week were both for fixed term contracts). I've also got through to the next round for the job I interviewed for last week. So, it's been very time consuming on the job seeking front this week!

In other news, I now have my hysteroscopy booked in for next Thursday (17th) and will be going ahead with a FET on my next cycle. AF is due around 2/3 October so transfer should be w/c 19 October and OTD last week in October if all goes to plan  I spoke with my consultant yesterday about my bizarre cycle last month and whether I should swap to medicated and she was very relaxed about it saying that she'd like me to monitor for ovulation this month and if this cycle is normal then she'd be happy for me to do a natural cycle but we'll see. I'm feeling like it may be more reassuring to do a medicated now and also may be good to try something different as I did a natural last time. We'll see.

As you know, I had my follow-up from our failed cycle at the Lister with my consultant by telephone on Tuesday and one of the things she suggested we think about with this cycle is having two put back (as we have four frosties left, she was thinking we may like to have two transferred and if that doesn't work, have the other two transferred the following month then move on to our third fresh cycle). We're both feeling very torn about it so still have lots to think about before transfer day!

I also managed to get a day's work yesterday doing some promotional work with a friend at a local large university for 'freshers fortnight'. We were doing free sampling of a new drink by a well known brand of fruit and vegetable drinks made with no added sugar. It was really good fun! Only problem was getting stuck in horrendous Friday night traffic on the M5 going south (which felt like with everyone else in the country!). My friend is going to let me know if any other dates come up in the next few weeks  

I'm having a fairly lazy day today. I was meant to be catching up with my pregnant friend who is now over a week overdue but she text me this morning to say her 'plug' went yesterday and that some of her waters have gone this morning so things are starting to move now. She's spoken with the hospital and they've told her to stay home but monitor the situation and keep them posted. If nothing's happening by this afternoon then I think she'll go in to get checked out. Exciting! Bizarre to think that if my first cycle had worked I would have been a week in front of her, so we may have had a baby by now. Crazy. Looking forward to the day it is our turn 

Think that's about it from me. Sorry for the long AFM post but there's been lots going on. We're off out to a comedy club tonight so looking forward to a couple of wines and lots of laughs. (I'm going to stop drinking completely before the hysteroscopy).

I hope you all have wonderful weekends  x


----------



## IloveWesties

Original Source have a new shower gel out which is bright Lucozade-like orange. It's peach and apricot 'flavour' and I bought some so I can wash in orange too ready for my FET cycle  x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's

How are we all today. Having good weekends I hope.

Muchmore, not a good start regarding the room bookings for the wedding but glad it sorted and freebie is also good! Hope you have had a great day and you get to do your trigger shot in secret!

Lillie, how's the coursework going. Hope you are taking some breaks and doing something nice in between. Glad your box of tricks got delivered. Are you just waiting for AF now then? 

Hello Westies. So glad you all ok and sounds a very busy week you've had. Applying for jobs is time consuming isn't it. Shame you didn't get the two jobs. It's annoying when they interview internally as you kind of have to think did they want the internal candidate all along but having to interview to make it look fair! 
Glad you got the hysteroscopy booked in and sounds like its planned to start soon even if it might or might not be medicated. 
My pregnant cousin is now just over a week overdue, everyone's eagerly waiting for some news. 
Definitely looking forward to yours/ours turns 
Enjoy comedy club, might have to purchase bright orange shower gel too! 

Afm, the cycling was good although over pretty quick. The weather was ok, a bit dull. 
Did a run first thing, couple of classes this afternoon and now going to watch some film I think

Hi everyone else and hope you've all had great Saturday's. 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies hope you are doing ok & have a good time at the comedy club tonight, the shower gel sounds perfect, especially combined with my orange blossom scented nail varnish, I will smell like an orange fruit salad x  

Muchmore I hope the wedding is good & that trigger shot goes well x  

Sarah I think you should have a side line selling your special fertility cookies x  

Lillie I hope you have a nice weekend & it isn't just spent doing coursework x  

Beccaboo at least it stayed dry for the cycling, I remember watching the Olympic torch go past & after standing outside in the rain waiting for ages & it was over in seconds   well done with the run & classes hope you have a nice evening x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend  

Started watching 'meet Jo black' when dp finished work last night & it didn't end until 3:15am   Lucy's scar behind her ear is still not drying as well as I hoped & now the scar near her tail seems not to be healing so well, I am cleaning them both twice a day with antibacterial liquid from the vets & she is on anti-inflammatories for another 5 days so hopefully it will all be ok, had to leave her with my mum whilst I walked my other lab & she seemed sad she wasn't coming so might take her for a short walk tomorrow


----------



## Babyninja

westies - so glad you have things booked and are heading to a comedy club xx anyone cool on the line up?

much much more - good luck with wedding trigger!

snowy - i have a wonderful picture of super fit wallys...

kalm - i'm now at SM - everyone is soo nice then... I was there from 9.30am to 11.30 on Thursday morning and then again at 3.30 to se ethe consultant about my thyroid. - i finally got back to work at 4.50! 

everyone else...sorry not many PM but i'm knackered  - really pleased people are talking about food again!!


Worked late Thursday and then met HH to meet his club buddies and tell them we are pregnant - the MIL and FIL surprised us and showed up too and had drinks... then friday mum came and picked me up from work as a surprise and  took me for food... got home and when HH got home they drank 2 bottles of wine giggled a lot and stayed up till 12... worked today and then MIL picked me up for a shopping spree- super nice afternoon.. - we got nothing!!  i don't need maternity clothes yet.. and buying baby things seems naughty and like i'm too sure all will be fine- a bit cocky.. ... i love looking but it's weird...i just seem unable to buy things yet.... it was nice just chatting with MIL, i'm a bit overwhelmed with all the types of things you can get.
everyone is so desperate to give us money or things and i'm not even sure what i like yet! Am i nuts... in the eight years we've been trying I've just got as far as thinking we'd need a car seat or buggy - I've not picked one out or played with one. it's weird, MIL was asking about NCT classes and i felt a bit silly as HH and i haven't discussed all that yet - are we slow?  We've been so concerned about getting pregnant and since we found out we were concerned about taking it easy, being relaxed...and sleeping we've just enjoyed a bit of us slow time..the last few days have made me see we know very little about what i'm supposed to do when... i'm not worried though .. we tend to do things in our own time so i'm sure we'll be fine xx


----------



## HelenGB

thanks for all the luck lovelies <3

Westies, i'm sorry about your last FET, and that sure is a lot to think about, the embryologist at my clinic pretty much told me I was gonna have 2 put back this time, I'm pretty excited about it tbh  Not sure of OTD until I go for ET as this is a 3 day transfer as apposed to the 5 day one I had last time, I'm just gonna do what they tell me in regards to testing 

babyninja, I'm super crazy over things like that, I already know which buggy I want and how I want the nursery laid out, I've been collecting baby clothes since I was 17, whenever I see something I REALLY like I buy it, although when it started to become clear it wasnt going to be as straight forward as 17 year old me had hoped I kinda slowed on the old buying of baby clothes  But I probably have enough to cover me fior the first year xD You are right though its best not to do these things, I just can't help myself, I've always been adamant I was gonna have lots of children, growing up I wanted 6, So i never saw the harm in buying until I realised it wasnt goign to be as easy as I though it would


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's

Hope you're all well.

Sorry I have been AWOL. I have been sooooo tired when I get home from work in the evenings zzzzzzz. I went to the gym today which has given me a bit of a boost 

*Maisie*!! - so good to hear from you. Well done on the fertilisation rate, so pleased it was an improvement on your last cycle. Sending you positive vibes for the 2WW. Do you have much planned to make the time pass?

*Kalm* - Hope you and are well. When do you go on your driving holiday? I just wondered when did you start pregnancy yoga. Must I wait until I'm 12 weeks?

*Westies* - Sorry you didn't get the jobs hun  These interviews are soon time consuming, but sure the right job for you will come along soon. Dr Wren also recommended that we transfer 2 embryos after our chemical pregnancy, but we decided against it, mainly for practical reasons. Great that you have a date for your hysteroscopy. Now FX that it is all clear and you can proceed to FET in October. Hope you have lots of giggles at the comedy club.

*Baby ninja* - 12 weeks scan!  Do you feel more relaxed now? Good that they are monitoring your thyroid levels. FX they stay below 2. I know what you mean with the what next/what to buy feelings. You're not slow at all. I spent so much time researching infertility I didn't focus on life post BFP and what we will need. I'm reading when I can, have downloaded a few apps and will take one day at a time. I think you're doing the right thing - relaxing and quality time together.

*Muchmore* - Had a bit of giggle at your description of triggering at a wedding. Hope it is fabulous and special day for everyone.Wishing you all the best for EC on Monday. Very exciting!!! Everything crossed for you lovely.

*Orange Leader Amy* - How's DR going? Hope poor Lucy's ear heals nicely. Bless her! BTW does your personal trainer make you do burpees? My previous PT was obsessed with them! Great results but wow you need to be fit to do them.

*Snowy* - yay!  Congrats on your 20 week scan. Must have been a relief after such a long wait at your appointment. Enjoy your sporty holiday in Lanzarote. Sounds fab. Very impressed that you used to swim for 4 hours! That's amazing. I can run for 4 hours (I did the marathon) but seem to get out of breath when I swim for 5 mins. Must be my technique or lack of! Enjoy relaxing and eating - my two favourite activities 

*Amoeba *- Hope you're well. Great feedback for your first week  Pleased the twins are doing well and are off the drips.

*Babycakes* - Hope you're well. Cheers to you too! Would love a gin and tonic...

*Beccaboo* - I think you mentioned timing of natural FET in an earlier post. With a natural FET you can go back to back so long as your AF arrives in good time and you have a thin lining. Good luck for your baseline scan on Tuesday 

*Sarah* - Sounds like you've had a more relaxing week. Baileys and hot chocolate yum!! I didn't use a hot water bottle for FET. My acupuncturist advised me to keep my feet warm because in Chinese medicine they believe cold feet equals a cold womb.

*Wildflower* - How's it going weaning yourself off the caffeine? It took me about 6 weeks and now I'm ok with the decaf. I just tried a few brands until I found one I liked. Pukka Ginger tea has a good kick to it. I love the smell of freshly ground coffee, that will satisfy me for now. mmmmmmm 

Hi *Helen*! - Good to hear from you. Will be thinking of you on Tuesday for FET. I recommend keeping your feet warm post transfer and eating a few brazil nuts and avocados during the 2WW. They're supposed to be good for your lining.

*Lillie *- How's the coursework going? Happy to answer any questions as a fellow legal eagle. ;-) Not long until you start tx - woo hoo! Hope you find some time to relax this weekend after your busy week.

 to anone I may have missed.

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and supportive messages for my interview. It was ok, one of the interviewers was a bit mean and asked lots of probing questions, including questioning my commitment to the role. It didn't feel great, of course he doesn't know I'm pregnant , but right there and then it felt like he did. Gulp! We'll see. I really hope they don't keep me waiting for the decision.

My scan is on Tuesday (6w3d) so will keep myself busy until then.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend CC's.

 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

This is who we've seen tonight. So funny that I've just looked in the mirror and realised I've got mascara all down my cheeks from laughing so much! www.aluncochrane.co.uk


----------



## lillieb87

happy sunday ladies....

westies sounds like u had fun....like the sound of the shower gel x

smiley good luck with the scan! I may hav to call on you at some point esp when i get into land law!! I am currently on criminal law an criminal litigation! eek its times like 2day i wish i went to uni an did it that way!! 

babyninja sounds like you hav been a busy lady!! it must be hard to get excited when it finally happens as ur on edge all the time xx

amy i love meet jo black! hope Lucy is inproving bless her xx

beccaboo hope ur well an not exercising too much.....yup just woaitng for af.....story of our lives all this waiting isnt it! 

muchmore hope u managed triiger ok an the wedding was good yesterday xx

afm just finished my assignment....currently handwritten so need to type it up but the hard bits done!  nxt task is to reduce it to 2500 words as i think am over!! tomorrow.....i will start the next 1!! x


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's,

*westies* I love that you laughed so much your mascara ran with the happy tears, that's brilliant. A good old chuckle like that can do us the world of good I think! Oh and if your DH wants to join in the orangeness my DP has a Lynx shower gel which is bright orange!

*Lillie* well done on one assignment almost done. I always have huge respect for anyone who manages to study whilst working. A couple years back I did a few months of studying before a big oral exam which was the Final part in getting a professional qualification related to me role.. Even just that but I found hard in terms of making the time to do it. I was so glad when it was over!

*smiley* glad the interview was ok and fx you don't have to wait too long for it. Most pregnancy yoga and Pilates classes I found all said to wait until about 14 weeks to start. I started at 13 I think. For now I think you would be fine at a normal yoga class as long as the teacher knows you are pregnant and ideally If they've been through some training for pregnant ladies. The classes specific for pregnancy seem pretty easy to be honest, but maybe because they are tailored for women who may not have done much exercise before, but meeting the other pregnant ladies is great as well as knowledge I've picked up about birth etc.. So worth doing just for that. I just got some pregnancy yoga leggings as my others were starting to get a bit uncomfortable. They were from fittamamma website and seem good. I'll wear them for walking too.

*helen* sending lots of luck for Tuesday, and wow that you've been collecting baby things since aged 17!

*babyninja* don't worry at all about not doing much yet, and you are definitely not nuts and I totally agree it can seem overwhelming! I think they don't really recommend booking nct classes and that kind of thing until after your 20 week scan anyway, and really only just a month or so before birth so it's all fresh in your head. I was looking up my local classes last night, they had some in January for feb due dates but I'm a bit worried that's a bit Late in case little one comes early, so I'm going to try and book on ones in December, but I won't book until later this month after my next scan. The NHS also seem to do some classes, but again not until after 20 week scan. Everyone is different, but whilst we've started doing some research on things we aren't planning to buy anything until we are back from our hols mid October. I so far have only one nappy, and one thing of baby wipes, courtesy of the latest bounty pack!

How is Lucy today *amy*? Sorry some of her scars aren't healing too well.

*muchmore* I hope the trigger went ok! One of my cycle buddies from last year just got her first ever BFP on her 7th try, just goes to show perseverance pays off! Let's hope so for you too.

AFM, has friends over for lunch, and she is due in 3 weeks (natural pregnancy) with their first. It's so weird to think next time I see her she will have a tiny little baby! DP's been madly finishing off last bits of painting in our spare bedroom, as we ordered a new carpet for the room and it is coming on Tuesday! Not really much else to report. Hope everyone has had good weekends.


----------



## wildflower

Westies - I love a good comedy night that leaves your cheeks aching! 

Muchmore - i hope the wedding was fab and the trigger got done easily!

lillie - good work on the assignment, I wondered where you have been you busy bee! x

Smileycat - thanks for asking about the caffeine. I think yesterday was my first headache free day and today I'm feeling less tired. It's been such a rubbish week, I've felt really not myself and quite down and unmotivated because of being so tired and headache! Good work on weaning yourself off over 6 weeks!

Babyninja - I remember feeling you like about getting prepared and ready, when my mum started asking questions about buggies and stuff I got quite upset and stressed. I think there is plenty of time to sort all that out so no need, I imagine your MIL is just wanting to be supporting in a practical way and that is the only way she can.

Helen - all the best for et. I agree that having 2 put back is exciting. 

Amy - I do hope you have an earlier night tonight 

Beccaboo - i hope your film was good!

I've had a nice weekend seeing family. My little sis got an ivf BFP recently which is nice - she is one of those lucky poeple for whom ivf works really well (this is her second and they conceived on first round for her first child too). 

Super quick post from me today. I hope you all had good weekends xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore I hope the wedding went really well yesterday & you managed to discretely do your trigger shot, wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow x  

Kalm how lovely that your friend will have a little one only a few months older than you, great that dp is feeling better & was able to do some bits to your spare room x  

Lillie well done with the assignment, I remember when I was doing my accountancy exams I would do anything to avoid studying, suddenly ironing & hoovering seemed more enjoyable alternatives! Hope you managed to have a bit of time to relax x  

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok, no burpees with the personal trainer, she seemed to like sets of lunges where you jumped from a left handed lunge to a right handed one then back again, then another where you had one foot behind you rested on a bench & the other foot stepped forwards then did lunges and lying on your back with your legs pointing to the sky then slowly lowering them, I could definitely feel it so it must be doing something! Wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Tuesday x  

Baby ninja I don't think you are nuts, having spent so long trying to get pregnant it must all seem quite daunting, but take your time & do things at your own pace x  

Beccaboo I hope you have had a nice weekend, not too long now until your scan x 

Sarah I hope you are ok, not long now until your scan either x  

Westies great that you had such a good time last night, hope you have had a good day today too x  

Amoeba I hope your second week at work goes well x  

Snowy I hope you are enjoying you holiday x  

Maisie I hope you are doing well in the pupo bubble x  

Nickynack hope you are ok? X  

Babycakes how are you doing? Well I hope x  

Wildflower I hope the caffeine withdrawal headaches stay away, I don't drink coffee & have switched to decaf tea but I just don't think I can give up chocolate!   sending you a hug in case you need one  

Helen wishing you lots of luck for transfer on Tuesday x  

LJH any news on when you are starting treatment? X  

Hello nahla, emelda & any other ladies I have missed  

Lucy is ok but the scar near her tail seems quite open, it is the one which had cancer so they had to go deeper & every time she gets on the sofa, sits, stands or goes to the toilet it stretches the area where the wound is, she has 4 more days if tablets & I am cleaning the area with antibacterial fluid so hopefully it will heal soon    I managed another jog this morning & although I felt like I was going really slow I think it took less time than last week, also tried some of the exercises the personal trainer gave me but then went in to town & had lemon sorbet & coconut ice cream & currently have a fruit cake in the oven (I'm guessing the sultanas & glacé cherries count as two of my five a day?!)   also ended up being half an hour late with my dr injection tonight as I forgot about it!   (must make a special effort to remember I am cycling at the moment!) I got some little craft things from hobbycraft & made a very cute little felt elephant today, next project is a little felt bird  

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely cc ladies

Had a busy few days and been feeling a bit stressed and struggling to get my emotions in check so been trying to get my head together before my next cycle   My mum has gone on her hols for 2 weeks and really missing her and her support too  

Good news is my AF came with avengance today so I will call the clinic tomorrow to book in my first scan and start my stims tomorrow night   Full fat milk, Brazil nuts, avacado cookies baked (v yummy Sarah 😋), waters stocked in and hot water bottle at the ready for another rollacoaster ride 😳 

I will check in again tomorrow as I feel worn out and will read up to see how you have all been doing - hope you are all having a lovely Sunday eve and bye for now xxxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Evening ccs xx 

Nickynack fx you get first scan booked in, and good luck for first injection tomorrow xx

Amy can you set a reminder on phone for injections? And yes fruit in a fruit cake counts 😉 xx

Helen good luck for Tuesday xx I am similar in a way as had my nursery furniture, bedding (boy and girl ones) and pram chosen. Now we're looking yo adopt I already have an idea of pushchair and furniture I want! Xx

Wildflower congrats to your little sis xx

Westies glad you had a good proper chuckle at comedy night xx  

Lillie good that assignment written as that's the hard part! Xx

Muchmore hope you managed trigger ok at wedding, fx for you tomorrow xx

Hope everyone has had a good weekend xx

I've had quite a lazy one, think I needed to recharge batteries ready for this week! Have been to visit the twins tho...both now out incubators ☺☺👶🏼👶🏼 xx got a proper hold of one last night, the other only came out incubator tonight so will get my first hold of him tomorrow night 💙💙 x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hello lovelies! Hope you've all enjoyed your weekends. 

Amoeba - So glad the twins are doing really well. 

NickyNack - Huge hugs to you lovely  take care of yourself.

Amy - Poor Lucy, hope her tail starts to heal better soon. Well done on the jogging. I love Hobbycraft, so much to look at in there.

wildflower - Congratulations to your sister.  Hope your headaches start to ease, the first week or so is awful with caffeine withdrawal but it should get better.

lillie - Well done on finishing your assignment! How many more do you have to write?

Smileycat - Wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday, so exciting. 

Westies - Glad you had a fab night out! Sorry you didn't get the two jobs you applied for. 

Helen - Here's hoping this is your time and you can do that lovely nursery you have planned. 

Babyninja - You're not slow at all, most antenatal classes don't start until after 20 weeks as Kalm has already said. Re: buying baby things, it's all very personal. DW and I bought for 'a baby' long before we even started treatment. When we did start making moves towards trying, it kept me going to get things along the way; we had a lovely Very Hungry Caterpillar outfit that DW bought when I was in hospital having my tube removed.

Beccaboo - Any news from your cousin yet?

MuchMore - Hope the wedding was relaxing and incident-free in the end!

Hi to everyone else. I am counting down now - 1 work day until my scan, 5 work days left until my time off, possibly only 9 days until transfer! Eek. I keep forgetting to put super warm socks on.


----------



## lillieb87

hey ladies....finally sat down!!

ameoba glad the babies are coming on! hopefully they wil b home soon xx

sarah i have another 2 to do an then will move onto notes for revision ready for examsin Jan.....then i hav another 6 assignments followed by 3 exams in June! then i only hav a further 6 left..... x

nickynack sending u   xx

amy wwll done on the jogging hun.....i too can't resist choc xx

sarah wahoo to 9 days left it will fly by! 

kalm hope i had a good afternoon... it is difficult to fit it in with running a house an tbh tx hasnt helped as the drugs made me tired last time an forgetful haha my intention was to finish all assignments ny end seo so i can hav Oct off an start revision nov....me an my plans....never work out haha

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely cc ladies!
Helen all the best for Tuesday! We should be just days apart on the 2ww, all being well. 
Nickynack hoorah for getting started! I hope the first scan is positive!
Amy sorry to hear Lucy's scar isn't healing fast. I have often found that cleaning the scars can slow the healing as it keeps the skin from drying out, but leaving it to crust over isn't too pleasant either, is it! I hope it gets better really soon. 
As to Dr, my clinics have always said that a bit of slippage either way isn't going to make much difference  
KALM Thankyou for the encouragement re your friend and her 7th round. It's hard to stay positive sometimes but I am trying, and stories like that help a lot!
Lillie congrats on getting the assignment done  
AFM Thankyou for all the wedding happy vibes  it was a genuinely fabulous day with amazing weather and a lovely lovely atmosphere! I became very good friends with the disabled toilet ... 3 times in there helping the bride handle her dress when she needed a wee and twice in there hitching up my floor-length bridesmaids dress, rucking up my body, pulling my tights and nickers down and injecting myself, first with buseralin and Menopur and later with ovitrelle! It all went fine ... I was a bit anxious the bride and groom would decide to make their big departure at trigger time and I wouldn't be able to get away, but they'd already gone by then so it was pretty simple. 
So now I'm off to sleep as gotta be up at 4:30am to get to hospital for 7. Bluuuuurrrgggh  not looking forward to 2 hours travel with no food or drink! We usually go up and stay in London the night before but I just couldn't face being away with all the wedding aftermath to sort and guests still staying in the house. 
I hope you all have fab Monday's!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck tomorrow MuchMore!  

I've gone to bed to paint my toenails 'tangerine tent' colour...


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck Muchmore! X


----------



## lillieb87

good luck today much more x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi - a quick one from me before I head to the pool.

Good luck for today Muchmore
And good luck for tomorrow Helen

Having a great holiday so far. The weather is lovely and warm and I've been relaxing by the pool lots. Also had yummy tapas and ice cream!
I'm a bit pink today - oops! May have to spend a bit more time in the shade.


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck today MuchMore   x

Snowywhite - have a fab time! It's pouring down with rain here so enjoy while you can x


----------



## wildflower

Much more all the best! Looking forward to good news for you  xxx

Snowy I'm quite jealous it's turned pretty dreary here today!


----------



## Babycakes77

Good luck today Muchmore - fx for you babe,
Snowy - proper jealous of your tapas in the sunshine!
Hello and happy monday to all the rest of you lovely CC's - hope you dont get caught in the rain!
AFM, cold/lurgy is finally on its way out, taking its time though.  20 week scan tomorrow - woo hoo!

Take it easy
xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

So I had ET on Friday (day three), there were two fertilised out of four eggs and they put both back. One was reasonable quality one not so good. I plan to enjoy my time in the PUPO bubble whatever happens next. Hope you all had good weekends.

*Muchmore* good luck for today


----------



## maisie2012

*Snowywhite* hope you have a lovely day lounging by the pool! 

it is pretty grey and rainy here


----------



## KALM

MuchMore, I expect EC has already happened for you,  but I hope it went well and you have a nice relaxing day after, especially after your busy weekend. Was your DH with you?

Congrats on being PUPO with twins Maisie!! Sending sticky vibes your way.

Snowy, fancy changing places for the day?!?  sunshine, tapas and ice cream sounds bliss.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
EC all done and we got 1 egg. As the nurse kept telling me, it only takes one ... Trying to hang on to that right now. 
DH had to do his sample twice cos motility wasn't good on the first go  It's the first time we've ever had that. 
So I have no idea how it'll all go but I'm trying hard to stay positive and hopeful. 
Thanks for all the lovely encouraging comments. You're all amazing! 
Enjoy the sunshine for us, Snowy.


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore wishing you lots of luck for your phone call tomorrow, really hoping this will be the special little egg to fulfill your dreams, with a bit of help overnight from Barry & maybe Marvin too, take care lovely x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,
Just a quick one, busy day at work and I have a headache today.  Maybe its Burserlin side effects - if it is then my first headache after 17 days of injections isnt too bad is it!?

Muchmore, Glad youve had your EC and like you say, it does only take 1 egg. Stay positive and I really hope good news will follow tomorrow. xx

xx


----------



## maisie2012

Definitely stay positive *Muchmore*, will be thinking of you overnight!   
   Here are some dancing bananas to help along the way. It only takes one!
xxxxx


----------



## Babycakes77

Fingers crossed for you Muchmore! - Just think, the barry loving doesnt need to be shared around - he can focus his sweet tunes just on your one egg, a concentrated love vibe!

GReat news on the PUPO club Maisie, hope the 2ww doesnt drive you nuts!

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

MuchMore - did you have IVF or ICSI? Your poor DH having to 'go' again - that just have been stressful for him. Inhopeyoure feeling OK. As the other have said, I hope Barry works his magic tonight and you get a positive call from the love lab tomorrow. Big hugs  x

Beccaboo - are you managing to drink lots of water honey? Keep up the intake to keep the headaches at bay. It always worked for me anyway! x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Snowy white1

Maisie - congrats on being PUPO

Muchmore - sending lots of good vibes that your little eggie is a good one. Barry White will be working his magic.

Babycakes - good luck for 20 week scan!

Beccaboo - hope the headache improves soon. I tired some of those cooling forehead strips the other day and they seemed to help a little.

Went exploring Lanzarote today and it's much nicer than I thought - we usually just hang around the resort. Went to a lovely harbour town and then to a lovely beach.


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Muchmore I hope you are feeling ok & have everything crossed for good things from your lively little egg x  

Maisie I hope the pupo bubble is kind to you x  

Beccaboo I hope the headache goes soon & that your scan tomorrow goes well x  

Sarah I hope your scan goes well tomorrow too x  

Westies not long now until your hysteroscopy x  

Snowy your holiday sounds lovely, especially as it has been cold, wet & windy here x  

Babycakes wishing you lots of luck for your 20 week scan tomorrow x  

Kalm thank you for sending the nutrition information, I hope you are doing ok X  

Amoeba great that the twins are doing so well, I hope you are enjoying the new job x  

Smileycat wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Lillie you are so good doing studying & treatment & working, I hope you are ok & get some time to relax x  

Nickynack good luck for your first stims injection tonight x  

Helen good luck for transfer tomorrow x  

Wildflower I hope the caffeine withdrawal is going well x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Ended up taking lucy back to the vets today as the scar near her tail looked quite bad, they have removed the four stitches in the middle of the wound as they just weren't holding it closed anymore   I have to clean it twice a day with salt water & have a gel to put on it to try & encourage it to heal, she is back on Thursday & I just have to hope the lack of healing isn't a sign that there are still cancerous cells they didn't manage to remove, really hoping she will be ok as she is my baby & I feel bad for putting her through surgery if it doesn't make her better


----------



## lillieb87

muchmore fx for a good call in morning....come on barry do ir stuff!!

maisie congrats on being PUPO 

snowy......jealous!!

baby cakes good luck for tom.hun xx

beccaboo hope the headaches clear up xx

hello every1 else i am poopin myself atm as dh is on nights an there is a proper storm going on out there....i may hav to go to bed right now an hide!!


----------



## lillieb87

amy sorry to hear about lucy i really hope she is ok.

As for studying....am meant ti be doin some tonight but this storm is takin all my attention!!


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's

Oooooh an exciting day!

Well done *Maisie!* Congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2WW flies by. FX and everything crossed for a BFP. Sending positive orangey vibes your way.   

FX crossed for your call tomorrow *Muchmore*. Hope your special little embie is grooving in the lab to Barry and Marvin tonight   

*Helen *- All the best for ET tomorrow. FX it goes smoothly.

*Babycakes* - Good luck for your 20wk scan tomorrow. Very exciting for you!

*Kalm* - Thank you Kalm. I have found a class to join from 12 weeks which is for all levels. Like you I am interested in meeting people and sharing experiences. I really miss yoga and whilst I could still go I don't want to tell them I'm pregnant just yet. Hope all goes well for your new carpet tomorrow.

*Wildflow*er - Lovely to hear positive news about your sister. Your turn next lovely. I hope you're over the worst of it with the caffeine withdrawal. It will get better! Stay hydrated to help with the headaches

*Amy* - Thanks Amy. Oh poor Lucy! So sorry that her scar isn't healing. Praying she responds to the treatment 

*Nickynack* - Hope you're well hun. Best of luck for starting stimming tonight. One step closer...

*Sarah *- Not long until ET for you!  Keep those socks on!

*Beccaboo *-  Sorry about the headaches. I do hope you have time to rest and take care of yourself.

*Snowy* - Sounds like you're having fab time. Enjoy the R n R.

*Lillie* - I'm with you on the storms. Hate them. Hide until DH returns!

AFM I have my scan tomorrow, less nervous now and looking forward to it.

Love to you all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo Maisie, sending sticky vibes   xx

Muchmore fx for the phonecall tomorrow, it does only take one xx  

Smileycat hope scan is good tomorrow xx

Helen good luck for et xx

Baby cakes hope scan goes well tomorrow  x

Hope everyone has had a good day xxx 

Afm it's been a busy day, left home at 7am and returned at 9pm...via work, hospital for cuddles, dinner out and then tesco! Loving my new job though 😀 having a right laugh with some of the kids and having a minion (insulin pump cover) on my arm certainly helps    xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone 

Amoeba - Glad you're enjoying work, it's great when you can enjoy what you do, it makes a huge difference.

Smileycat and Babycakes - Good luck for your pregnancy scans tomorrow! Hope they go well.

Beccaboo - Are you in for a scan tomorrow too?

lillie - Was the storm a big one? I love them, we haven't had one here though, just some rain. Currently in bed listening to it, very relaxing.

Amy - Sending lots of love to your Lucy. 

Snowy white - Sounds like you're having a fab time! Enjoy the food and relaxation (and sunshine).

MuchMore - Sending positive vibes your way overnight  everything crossed this is the one for you.

maisie - Congratulations on being PUPO  hope the 2ww treats you well.

I'm up early tomorrow for my lining scan before work. All being well I should have a date for ET.


----------



## Smileycat

Thanks Sarah! Good luck for your scan tomorrow too.


----------



## NickyNack

Just checking in quickly as feeling a bit under the weather so early night but just wanted to say good luck muchmore I really, really, really hope that special little embie has fertilised for you both and is a top class egg  - if there is any bloody justice in the world   I will keep everything crossed for you sweetheart and check in tomorrow, sending you massive   And positive vibes xxx

Amy I hope poor Lucy is ok and that wound starts to heal - maybe it just got a little infected? You must be so worried and I'm sending you massive   too xxx

Maisie - congrats on been PUPO, fx this is ur time Hun xx

Beccaboo hope ur poor head feels bit better and as westie says make sure ur water intake is good xxx

Good luck with scans smiley, Babycakes and Sarah too xxxx


AFM - first night of stims done 3 ampules of menopur injections in each leg and hormone boosting tablet. Don't feel well so sleep time for me and I'll check in with you all tomorrow - hope ur all ok 💕😘 First scan booked in for next Monday


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning cc's
Feeling a little better this morning, thanks for your comments regarding headache, I think it was a mix of maybe not drinking much, busy day at work looking at an excel spreadsheet all afternoon with a little burserlin symptom added in! Had a nice long sleep and I haven't got work until this afternoon so in a bit going for a little dog walk with my dad which might help me get some fresh air. 
Got a scan at 12 today to check lining, if ok then I start on the prognova tablets today too. Should be a quick appointment I would have thought as just a lining check. 

Heard my cousins contractions have started and she is currently in the birthing pool so hoping some good news on her baby today. 

Lots of you have appointments today from reading back. Sarah, smiley, babycakes, anyone else I've missed good luck. 

Well done on moving into stimms nickynack, really getting started now. Hope you feeling better. 

Muchmore, sending you massive good luck wishes for your call this morning on your little embryo. Thinking of you lots. 

Amoeba, must say that is one long day! Glad you enjoying it though, that's great.

Hi everyone else, sorry not many personals, I didn't want to look at a screen too much to bring on a headache again!
Il update you on my scan later and looking forward to hearing all about your scans and days.
Xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey Ladies,
QUick one on my lunch break to check in and say HI!
GLad you're feeling better today Beccaboo, how are you feeling now NickyNack?
Amy - Sorry to hear about Lucy, Hope her tail scar mends soon  
Any news yet MuchMore?    for you that Barry did the trick.
AFM, 20 week scan went well, Bert seems to be growing well, and was very wriggly!  My miserable scannning lady was getting a bit cross with him as she was trying to do all the heart measurements - I nearly lost my cool and wanted to tell her it wasnt Berts fault , he was just getting in some exercise!  Surely they must get wrigglers all the time?
Bit concerned that the head still seems to be on the HUGE side, compared to other measurements  Yikes.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok!
xx


----------



## HelenGB

I wouldn't be able to keep my cool babycakes. I'd get really annoyed xD

Afm clinic were running an hour late, but I'm finally pupo with the twins (Summer and Winter)


----------



## Babycakes77

Congrats Helen!!!! Hope the 2ww flies by!  Fx for summer and winter 
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Helen! Hope the 2ww treats you well. 

Glad your scan went well too Babycakes. Babies move, that's what they do. 

My scan went really well; lining is 9.5mm so I start progesterone injections tomorrow and transfer is booked for next Tuesday. Eek!

Hope your scan went well too Beccaboo.


----------



## maisie2012

*Babycakes* congratulations on your scan.  Must have been very exciting to see him wriggling around!

Congratulations *Helen* on being PUPO with twins!  Really hope that this is your time and that you find the 2WW ok. I am trying not to think about it too much at the moment as only part way through week one.

*Sarah* I'm glad your scan was ok.

*Muchmore* I checked in to see how you are getting on but I see no news, still keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Forgive the AFM but I just wanted to let you all know that our egg didn't fertilise, so it's a rather sudden end to our IVF journey. 
Thankyou for all your support and love and encouragement through it all, and I will definitely stay around to read how you all get on, though I'll probably stay rather quiet while we get our heads and hearts straight again. 7 cycles has been a long and gruelling journey at times but I honestly don't regret trying, and I say a massive "go for it!" To all of you who are still on that road. Our infertility is technically unexplained so a natural miracle is possible, and I'm sure I will return to the OPKs in the months to come ... After all, I've got a fair bit of cyclogest etc to use up  But for now it's time and space and tea and a whole lot of chocolate!


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore I'm so sorry lovely   this journey can be so cruel & you have been so brave & strong to have tried so many times I really hope you get a natural miracle & in the meantime enjoy lots of chocolate, sending lots of love & hugs xxx


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Muchmore, I'm so sorry for you and your DH sweetie.  This is such an unfair process, and i will be   that you beat the odds and get your natural BFP.  Take care of yourselves,    xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Muchmore,
Aww I am so sorry to read this. I was thinking of you this morning and really hoped for something good. You are amazing for having had so many try's at this and just shows how strong you are. Lots of hugs. xx


----------



## KALM

Muchmore, I'm was so very sorry to hear your news, And am sending hugs and happy clementine vibes to you and your DH as you deal with the news and come to terms with things. I hope plenty of chocolate and tea or alcohol helps at this time!  You have persevered so long, it seems so unfair that you haven't been able to reach your dream yet. I   that just around the corner is your precious little one, whether via a miracle surprise BFP, or if you decide to follow amoeba down the adoption route and there is a special someone just waiting for you to be their mother.  

Take care and stay strong! Understand you need a break but know we are here to commiserate with you if you need it.


----------



## wildflower

Muchmore I'm so sorry for you and DH that this has all come to a sudden end. Big hugs to you. I wish I could send you chocolate too! I'm so glad you don't regret your tx journey. I hope whatever your next steps are, and there are options for becoming a mummy and options for living superfantastic and childfree, but whatever you do please keep in touch. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Muchmore - really sorry to hear this. I really hoped for a better outcome. I have everything crossed that you'll get your natural BFP and it's got to be a lot more fun trying that way.

Congrats Helen on being PUPO. Sticky vibes!

Sarah - great that the lining scan went well.

Babycakes - can't believe the nurse was getting angry at Bert. He was just doing a little dance for you!
I wouldn't worry about the head size. Mini snowy had a massive head (and normal other measurements) at 15 and 17 weeks and now everything is the same (50th percentile). I think different parts grow at different rates.


----------



## HelenGB

oh muchmore, I'm so sorry sweetie  you do whatever you need to do for yourselves, I know nothing will ever make you feel 'better' about everything, but i hope that in time the pain you feel right now lessens. look after yourslef lovely


----------



## Amoeba1705

Muchmore really sorry to hear this, I was hoping this would be your time    Take time, alcohol or chocolate or both before making steps onto your new journey xxx


Baby cakes great news that Bert is doing well. Can't believe nurse was mean about Beer being wriggly! Don't worry about size of head in relation to rest of body...the rest of the body will catch up xx

Sarah great news on the liking and fx for Tuesday xx

Helen congrats on being pupo with twins, sending sticky vibes to summer and winter xx   

Hope everyone has had a good day xx

Afm met the class that were looking forward to getting me OMG were they little S***s!!! Had to get help with them as they were a bloody nightmare! Fx tomorrow they are better!! But suppose 1 rubbish class out of 10 ain't too bad!! Oh and af 2 days late so far


----------



## lillieb87

babycakes congrats on scan an Bert being a bouncy Bert is a good thing...mardy nurses!!

much more i am so sorry to hear this sending you massive   you are a very brave woman for havin 7 attempts an even stronger to think about it being the end of the road....take care of urself an dh an eat lots of choc an drink lots of alcohol if thats what you need who knows those drunken moments may lead to a natural BPF! 

sarah yey on the lining only a week to go to PUPO!! the storm was HUGE i mean HUGE...very scared

Helen PUPO with twins yikes hoping this is your time xx

nickynack how are stims going? how are u lovely feeling any better?

amoeba maybe the little s***s were really lookin forward to you as everyone has been sayin how nice you are....they thought you may have been a pushover!! 

beccaboo glad ur scan went well do u have a date for et?

amy how are you hun? hows lucy? hav u started stimmin yet?

KALM how are u? is dh feeling better now? x

smiley was it scan day 2day? how did it go? xx

westies how are u? 

hello all u other ladies hope u are all well an havin an ok week

afm tryin to b super healthy an actually suceeded since sunday but feel like i am gainin weight....unsure if thats down to af due around the weekend or the increase in my water intake....which to my annoyance the toilet on my floor at work is out of order so i hav to march up 3 sets of stairs to a very spooky top floor toilet that is something out of the 60's haha 

when af arrives i will b able to start dr...not feeling 100% positive about this cycle but keep telling myself i will hav to embrace whatever is thrown at me!! easier said that done! i asked dh what we wud do if this tx doesnt work an he said we will speak when that happens.  However we seemed to hav turned a corner with him an he hasnt had ANY alcohol for a week! my dh def isnt an alcoholic but he does like a sneaky few when he isnt at work.....much to my annoyance altho dr said that as long as he is in his units it wouldn't make a difference.....its does to me!! he has even said that he will do the pots afta tea when tx starts! (i know some may think WHAT!! but i cant moan really as he usually does all the washin an cleaning)! tbh if he dodnt do the pots i would leave them! ia going to b getting up at 3.30 to 4am to leave the house for 5am to get to scan apts to then carry on to work as well as fit my coursework an revision in!! lookin forward to my week an half off afta et!! 

sorry about the long afm.....got carried away lol x


----------



## NickyNack

Just popping out so will post properly later but just wanted to say Muchmore I'm so very sorry sweetheart I really hoped it was going to be good news and have been checking on here all day. You have been through so much you and ur DH, this IVF rollacoaster is so unfair. I hope you both take the time you need to heal and try to move on if that is at all possible. I know it may be to early to think about, but have you thought about adoption as that's the path I will take if my journey comes to an end? Thinking of you both and sending you massive   Lots and lots of love xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello lovely CCs just a quick one for me as I've had a busy day and am more than ready for bed. Will catch-up properly on all your news and post some personals tomorrow, I promise x

MuchMore - just wanted to send you lots of big hugs  I'm so so sorry that it didn't work this time. I really was hoping that it was your time, as I'm sure everyone else on this thread was too. Take care of yourself and your DH, treat yourselves to all the things you like doing (including chocolate and booze and all the things we usually avoid!) and once everything settles down, I'm sure you'll come out the other side feeling stronger and having a plan for whatever you decide to do next. I completely understand needing to take time away from FFs but please do keep popping on to keep us posted on how you're doing as the thread wouldn't be the same without you xxxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry MuchMore  I know there's nothing I can say to make this any easier, just know that I'm thinking of you and DH.


----------



## NickyNack

Just got into bed with hot water bottle on my tum after doing my stims and treated myself to 2 of Sarah's cookies - DP likes them too so will have to make another batch v soon  

Lillie - I know how you feel on the positivity front as mine ain't great either, so just trying to take each step at a time. Glad ur DH seems to have knocked the booze on the head and is going to help out more - can I give him my DP's number so he can tell him   My DP has just come back from a boozy golf wknd and also on the wagon but for our last cycle he stopped (me too) for over 5 months. Have u heard of that macca powder? Someone i know swears by it for increasing the quality of sperm? Didn't know weather to get some or not? Hope ur AF hurries so you can get started and poor you having to set off so early for ur scans and having all that study to do too. Sending you big   Xxx

Sarah glad things are coming along with ur lining and ur ET is booked in - not long now for you Hun 😁 xx

Westies hope ur ok and have a good early night and feel revitalised tomorrow xx 

Ameoba Hope ur new class of lil S***s don't give you too much hassle and you soon manage to bring them into line   xx

Baby cakes - bloody moody nurse, don't let her take the magic out of ur scan and I would much rather have a lil wriggler than not and surely she should want that too - you keep in wriggling in there lil Bert  😘 xx

Smiley - how did ur scan go too Hun? Everything ok? Xx

Beccaboo - sorry ur poor head is still a little fragile, I got really bad headaches during my last cycle and not looking forward to them this time round. Try to rest when ur home and I find a nice cold flannel over my eyes really helps with no noise etc for an hour or so - do you have any relaxation apps? Hope ur scan went ok too. Any news on the arrival of ur cousin's baby yet? xx

Amy - any news on poor Lucy? Hope ur ok Hun   Xx

Helen congrats on been PUPO x

Hiya Wilflower, Kalm, Nahla, Baby ninja, Snowy, Maisie and anyone else I have forgot - hope u are all doing ok  

AFM - Feeling better today (thanks for all ur well wishes) just suffering a bit with anxiety and stress (I am a born worrier and do have anxiety melt downs now and again) I'm trying to get a handle on it and chill out a bit as know it will do me or my chances no good   Had a lovely calming acupuncture session tonight which really helped and a big you can do it cuddle from my best friend. DP is trying too to keep my spirits up but think he finds it hard to know what to say about all of this as think he worries he will say the wrong thing. I'm keeping a diary this time so if I have to go through it again I can relate back to it as wish I had of done this on my last cycle, meant to but never got round to it. Had the day off yest to try to chill out a bit which helped and I took my mind off things by making a fruit loaf, Sarah's cookies and a lemon drizzle cake which I treated all my work colleagues to at work -  one if my fave cakes as love all things lemon 😋 Anyway, going to read and then have an early night. Lots of love and positive hugs to you all   Xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Muchmore - I am so sorry    IVF is so unfair , it really is. I was hoping and praying that this would be your time. You've been through so much and have been such a fantastic support to everyone else. I think you're amazing and a strong woman. I hope you find the strength to move forward. Thinking of you and your DH and I hope that your miracle BFP comes soon. xx

Nickynack - You can do this!! I know it sounds cheesy but keep telling yourself that in the mirror. Acupuncture is great for de-stressing and of course we all need a hug. I had a fertility hypnotherapy session a few months ago which was great for speaking to my subconscious and lifting my mood during those dark periods we all get. Might be worth looking into? I had my session recorded on CD and so I only paid for 2 sessions and could listen to the CD in my own time.

Babycakes - congrats on your scan today. Shame your nurse was moody.

sarah - congrats on your scan too and a date for ET. yay! 

helen - Yay enjoy the PUPO bubble. Sending positive vibes to your twins. Wishing you the best for your 2WW  

Lilie - you can do it too! I know its so daunting at the start but we're all here for you to support you through it and send lots of virtual hugs your way. Good your DH appreciates that you need help. Ignore the pots and pans and focus on you and resting. Great that you have some time out after ET to relax.  

HI to everyone else hope you're well.

AFm scan went well today and we saw a little flicker of a heartbeat. FX it all progresses well from here.

Big hugs to you all


----------



## Nahla

Muchmore, I am so sorry... as the others have already said, take your time to recover... I am sure you will find the right road gor dh and you... be it adoption or another trisl or just moving on as a couple. and maybe your natural miracle is there soon... xx

maisie, helen, congrats on being pupo! enjoy snd relax! 

afm: came back late yesterday from holidays, today worked quite a lot so really tired right now... have a scan tomorrow (18 weeks). will take my son there to see babies as he is so keen...

nickynack, good luck with your cycle


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack well done with the baking, I hope the acupuncture helps you relax during the difficult times x  

Lillie well done on being healthy & doing lots of stairs whilst the toilet is broken, sounds like you are doing more stepping than me at the moment! x  

Muchmore thinking of you lovely x  

Amoeba I hope you don't have that class too often!  

Sarah great that your scan went well x  

Beccaboo I hope your scan went well? X  

Babycakes I hope seeing Bert wriggling made up for the scanning lady being miserable x  

Helen congratulations on being pupo x  

Smileycat so pleased that your scan went well & you were able to see a heartbeat x  

Nahla I hope the scan tomorrow goes well x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lucy isn't doing great at the moment, she has a biggish open wound & I can't see it healing but will keep going with the drugs, washing it & putting gel on it & take her back to the vets on Thursday, not sure what else they can do so have to hope it improves


----------



## KALM

*Smiley*, so happy for you that you saw the little heartbeat! It's such a relief isn't it, and such a wonderful moment. It's just amazing how that tiny little bean grows into a little baby. The next scan will be even more amazing when your LO starts looking baby like!

*Babycakes*, I'm glad you are starting to feel better and sod the grumpy nurse! I reckon most babies must be wriggly and but I guess if that's your job it must get a bit wearying when you just want the baby to be still so you can take the measurements etc and maybe sometimes it all gets a bit much.

*helen* congrats on being PUPO with twins! I love you called them summer and winter! Stick, stick, little ones! When is OTD?

*amoeba* sorry about the class of horrors! What age were they? Yesterday when you said about the minion pump thing I thought that was the actual name of something so I googled it and then realised you meant a pouch with pictures of minions on! Made me grin. Also I couldn't imagine you wearing that for some reason.. It didn't seem to go with the radley bag look I have in my head

*nickynack* I have heard somewhere that maca powder is good for fertility (for us as well as the men), but I never tried it. I might be wrong but I thought the guys sperm quality was kinda mostly determined by what they did 2-3 months back, not right in the couple weeks before treatment? I am sure this is the sort of thing Westies will know the answer to! I'm with smiley that saying positive affirmations out loud can help. Also good idea on the diary, it's a great way to get feelings out as well as a good thing to look back to. For years I've been keeping a little diary, it has 5 years to a page so you can go back easy to read what you did on that date a year or two years ago etc.. So you can't fit in much, but I've also been keeping a kind of pregnancy journal. I record what I eat everyday too in it, which might seem mad but I figured if I got sickness or heartburn it might help to identify trigger foods. Maybe your DP doesn't need to say anything, just give you some good cuddles every daY?

*lillie* oh I feel for you with all those early starts! Can you sleep again on the coach to the clinic? You need to be rested and as relaxed as possible in this process, not stressed about by work pressures. I know easier said than done mind!

*amy* so sorry about Lucy's sound, what a worry. Does it seem to be bothering her?

*nahla* good luck for your scan tomorrow and how nice your DS will get to see the twins too! That will be a precious moment I'm sure.

Woo for good lining *Sarah*! It's all go on this board lately!

Thanks for everyone who asked about my DP. He's all better now thankfully. I was working from home today as we had a new carpet fitted and I _think_ I felt baby kick for the first time! I had 6 or 7 proper little thumps, and it wasn't like any feeling I've ever had before. But saying that I've had none since and I thought I was supposed to start feeling flutters/bubble type feelings before getting to the thump stage.. So who knows.. If and when I feel it again I will be sure! Bump does seem to be getting bigger lately, my tummy button is getting more shallow!! Right, bed calls. Hi to all the Clems I missed and  To all!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley so happy you saw heartbeat, such a wonderful moment xx

Nahla good luck with scan xx

Hope everyone has a good day xx 

AFM i star today with that class 😁😁😁 I get them 5 times over 2 weeks..it's a 2 week timetable so see them 3 times this week and 2 next.hopefully they will be a bit better today   Kalm I wear a patch insulin pump (omnipod) so my minion cover (from Germany!) is a soft plastic cover that sits on top of the actual pump, I don't wear a pump bag/pouch. I also don't use Radley bag for school..I have a cheap handbag that is my work bag. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news on the scan Smiley - it's so lovely to see that little flicker. Have you worked out your estimated due date yet?

Sorry about the little monsters Amoeba. I'm sure you can kick them in to shape (not literally obviously)

Lots of positive vibes to all the ladies going through treatment again. Thinking of you all.

Quick one from me as I'm about to watch DH in a triathlon. He's in Team Wales (he is welsh) so I need to cheer hard to make sure they beat Team England. Will be good practice for rugby world cup!


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning.

Hope everyone is feeling okay today. I think a few of us need that postivity stick as I was also feeling down in the dumps last two days. Feeling better today though as headache has gone and went out for a little run and gym session which cheered me up this morning.
My scan yesterday went well, very quick scan, lining was thin and everything all good so my DR dose is lowered now and Ive started on my prognova tablets. Next scan in 2 weeks time and transfer a week after that! eeek. Ive also started to feel a bit panicky about my only frostie and what if it doesnt thaw etc, dont like feeling anxious like this.
My cousin did have her baby yesterday, a little girl. So pleased for her but annoyed with myself that I have this feeling that I wish it was me and I dont think it helped my mood yesterday. (just want to point out that I dont feel this way with any of you pregnant CC's!, I couldnt be happier for all of you!) 

Nicknack, perhaps we should knock each other round the head with the stick   ! Hope you are feeling okay today. I dont think this weather helps matters, cant we have a little bit of sun back! I love lemon things too and a lemon drizzle cake is one of my favs. I might bake sarah's cookies tonight as need to help thicken my lining now so cookies and a hotwater bottle sounds a great idea for this evenings chills.

Smileycat, so glad your scan went well yesterday and even saw a little heartbeat, thats just brilliant. 

Amy, so sorry Lucy's wound isnt healing very well. Hopefully the vets can sort it and maybe put a dressing on it for a while. 

Kalm, So glad the carpet got fitted. Thats next on our list of jobs, we are waiting on a quote from the carpet man that DH's dad knows as he might be able to get a carpet and fit at a slightly cheaper price than the shop which will be good. 
Lovely that you might have felt a kick, must feel strange at the same time! You must be waiting for it to happen again now!

Amoeba, least you start with the worst class first and your day can get better from then on! How are your friends twins doing? How I felt yesterday after I head my cousins news I thought of you and thought if Amoeba can be so supportive of her friend then I can be the same!

nahla, good luck with the scan. 

Snowy, please bring some sunshine back to the UK with you on your return, its quite miserable here. have you been able to get much light exercise in or much swimming?

Muchmore, hope you and DH are having your much needed time. Still thinking of you.

Lillie, Maisie, helen, sarah, Wildflower, babyninja, babycakes, westies, LJH, and everyone else, have a lovely wednesday.

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - hope DH does well in his Triathlon (even if he is Team Wales  ) x

Amoeba - I’m glad you’re enjoying your new job/school. Good luck with the challenging class. I’m sure you can whip them in to shape x

KALM - I’m glad your DP is feeling better. How lovely that you may have felt baby kick for the first time. Exciting! I hope it happens again for you soon. I love new carpet smell - makes the whole house feel new x

KALM/NickyNack - I’ve also read that macs powder is good for both partners but as KALM said I think sperm take three months for any improvement plan however it’s better to start doing things now than not at all so I don’t think there’s any harm in starting now. You can add maca powder easily to smoothies. There’s a link on the Honestly Healthy website (that cleanse I did recently is by the same person) which may be useful: www.honestlyhealthyfood.com/blogs/honestly-healthy-food/17967429-what-superfoods-should-i-be-adding

NickyNack - glad that you’re feeling better and enjoyed your acupuncture session. Sounds like you had a busy day in the kitchen yesterday - I hope your colleagues appreciated your efforts the lucky things! Hope your injections are going OK. Not long until your scan on Monday. Exciting! x

Amy - I’m sorry Lucy isn’t doing well and I’m glad you’re taking her back to the vet on Thursday to see what else they can do to help  How are you doing with your treatment? Remind me when your next scan is? x

Nahla - I hope you enjoyed your holiday and I hope your scan goes well today. Lovely that you’re taking your DS with you x

Smileycat - Great news that your scan went well today and you saw the heartbeat  x

MuchMore - I hope you’re OK. Been thinking of you  x

Lillie - just think of all that extra exercise that you’re getting by having to march up and down three sets of stairs each time you want to go to the loo! What’s your next milestone with treatment? Sorry, I’m getting a bit lost with where everyone is now things seem to be kicking off again for a lot of us x

Sarah - great that your scan went well - that’s a brilliant lining thickness. Good luck for starting your progesterone injections today. What brand are you taking - Gestone, Lubion or something else? Transfer on Tuesday, yikes that seems to have come around so quickly! I’m keeping everything crossed for you and all the other CCs cycling again. I hope we have lots of positive news to share over the next month or so x

Helen - congratulations on being PUPO. Yey! Love that you’ve called them Summer and Winter. I have friends with those as their girls’ names (separate families)  When’s your OTD? Are you taking much time off work? Sorry if you’ve already said and I’ve missed it x

Babycakes - great news on your 20 week scan and as the others have said, I think I would have felt the same with that miserable scanning lady. Keep dancing in there Bert! x

Beccaboo - I hope the headaches aren’t still making you suffer. Glad you managed to get out for a little run and gym session this morning to cheer you up. You put me to shame - I’m still in my PJs! Lovely to hear your cousin had her little girl yesterday. My friend had a little boy on Monday - ended up having a caesarean which wasn’t planned. Although we’ve text, I haven’t got to the bottom of why/what happened. Thankfully she and her LO are OK. She sent me a photo and he’s SO cute. Bought him a gorgeous outfit from Baby Gap yesterday but have to say that I found it harder than I was expecting in there so picked something pretty quickly x

Hello to all the other lovely CCs. I hope you’re all OK x

AFM - I’m not feeling 100% this morning which is odd - had a dodgy tummy and was actually sick too. Bit annoying as it was just after breakfast and I spent ages making a juice so now feel hungry again! Don’t know what that was all about. In other news, I found out yesterday that I have another interview on Tuesday and this is my favourite job out of all the ones I’ve applied for so feeling chuffed to get an interview. It’s a permanent position too. Fingers crossed! Had a bit of a bad day yesterday (apart from interview news) brought on my mum. I love her to bits and know she means well but she does seem to have a knack for saying the wrong thing/winding me up/making me upset. She was going on about a Radio 4 programme she listened to about infertility and the low success rates/how only 50% of women in the world get pregnant. That all may be well and true but I don’t really need to hear that right now! I did tell her this but she doesn’t understand and seems to think she’s helping. She’s not good at properly listening  Anyway, today’s another day and I don’t have anything planned which is nice. I’m waiting for a parcel to arrive this morning and then going to take the dog for a long walk then go to the gym for a swim and relax in the steam/jacuzzi. Hysteroscopy tomorrow and I’ve decided not to swim after that before my FET so going to take full advantage today. Started using OPKs yesterday (CD11) and it jumped straight to peak today. Totally bonkers. Last month I got peak on CD18 which is very late for me and now it’s early. Will see what the consultant says tomorrow about switching to a medicated cycle for my FET. Off to have a little lie down as my stomach is making some serious noises! x


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - I heard that it is very very rare for frosties not to survive the thaw so I'm sure yours will be fine. I'm sure I heard some stat that said in my clinic it had only happened like once in a year of 1000s of FETs. I worried about it too but sure your little frostie is a tough cookie.

Westies - sorry to hear you're under the weather. Maybe it was something you ate. Hopefully it's all out of your system now.

DH's team won the triathlon and DH was very impressive on the bike. He's actually a swimmer but he's one of these annoying people who's good at everything.

I've managed to do a gentle swim every day so far. Don't really feel like it today so may have a break. Bump feels a bit more prominent today, lots of kicking and I'm really tired so maybe we're having a growth spurt. Either that or it's all the pasta I ate last night!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies,
I think this must be a week for births as one of the gym trainers I know also gave birth Monday. I need to get my cousin a little something but as she doesnt live near I may leave it a bit as not sure im in the mood to enter any baby shops at the moment, its hard isnt it. Or I thought I could get my cousin a little something instead like a mummy's present, some nice pamper set or skin oils.
Its funny how what some people say can really affect your mood, I think I was down yesterday not only because of hearing about the birth and feeling sorry for myself but when my mum called to tell me, my aunty (the same aunty who made a comment before about me getting a move on) shouts in the background 'its your turn next, come on! grrrr to these comments they really really annoy me, that just made for a bad day!
Hope your tummy improves and sounds like a relaxing day is needed if not feeling great. great news on interview too. 

Snowy, great DH won triathalon. Sounds like my DH he is good at most things, he's a brilliant runner but doesnt really have to try. He makes it look so easy as I plod behind him trying to keep up!
Sounds like its a really relaxing holiday, I presume its sun bed time, think of all that vitamin D you are taking in!

xx


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks for all the luck and well wishes  we are super excited 
OTD is 28th 

Westies could you link me to that page you linked before in the cycle board about testing so I know when I can do a sneaky frer xD

I'll have a proper catch up with you lovelies later sorry for the me post hugs all round xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Muchmore I hope you are doing ok x  

Helen how exciting that you are pupo with twins x  

Westies great that you have another interview   sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell, hope you feel better soon & that the hysteroscopy goes well tomorrow x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear you are surrounded by baby news at the moment, I guess there are some advantages to being older as the most of my friends/cousins children are getting older now, although the kid I used to babysit for had a baby the other day! Sending you a hug x   

Snowy great news that dh's team won the triathlon, hope you have a nice relaxing day today x  

Amoebe I hope the class is better behaved today x  

Kalm great that dp is feeling better & how exciting that you thought you felt the baby kick x  

Hello to everyone else  

I have to say this isn't one of the greatest weeks ever, I had to temporarily resort to the collar of shame for Lucy   her wound doesn't seem to be bothering her but it doesn't look good, I had to go to curry's last night to try & resolve the ongoing fridge-freezer door issue for my mum & couldn't risk leaving the dog potentially licking her wound, not having much luck with the fridge freezer as hotpoint have now sent out 3 separate deliveries of parts they say we need to change the door over but we still don't have the right bits, getting to the point of asking them to come & take the fridge freezer away but might try one more time to get the correct parts, on the plus side my mums kitchen is going to look quite spacious when it eventually only has one fridge freezer in it   also had a blister rash develop on my thigh on Monday morning which has got worse so ended up at the drop in clinic because my gp didn't have any appointments, waited 90 mins then saw a nurse who said she doesn't think it is shingles because she says I would be in more pain, she thinks it is just a skin infection & has given me a 5 day course of medication to try & get rid of it   I spoke to my clinic & they say to take the medication & see how I get on, I'm not due to start stims until next Wednesday so hopefully things will improve by then


----------



## maisie2012

*Muchmore* I was so sorry to read your post.      I was really hoping for good news for you. Sending lots of love. Hope the chocolate helps. xxxxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Helen - if it helps I got BFNs at 5dp5dt and 6dp. The first BFP was at 7dp but it was pretty light.


----------



## IloveWesties

Helen - I'm on my phone ATM so will post the link when I'm next on my computer as I have the link saved. In essence, the chart says that HCG is at a high enough level to be detected on a HPT on 9dp5dt (EC+14 days). Most clinics give that as an OTD (that's the earliest I've seen anyway) so I think that's pretty safe x

Amoeba - do you mind if I pick your brains about my Glucose Tolerance Test result? I know you're a bit of an expert on the subject  my GP has said that all of my blood test results are 'normal' but I just want to check for fertility that they're still normal, if that makes sense. My GTT says 6.8. Shouldn't there be a before and after figure? I'm not sure what I'm looking for. Thanks in advance x

Also, who was it that takes thyroxine? I seem to remember a couple of people talking about it, and know Lillie is interested too. My TSH is 2.07 (which I'm pleased about as its come down again), my Free T5 is 17 and Free Thiiodothyronine is 5. Anyone know if this looks OK? I'm going to take the print out with me tomorrow when I go for my Hysteroscopy and see what the consultant says about everything x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies if the get says 6.8 then this is the figure after the drink so perfectly normal, under 8 (i think) 2 hours afterwards is classed as normal 😀 I take levothyroxine although not sure if figures look ok..I think they do otherwise docs would be doing something about it...but I only know my tsh which is currently around 0.5 so theyve reduced my dose to bring it up and all my horrible symptoms have gone x

Beccaboo I'm only strong for friend, even though it's hard and I've had lots of tears over it, as she had mc at same time as me after our first cycles and she's been trying 10years to get a bfp that sticks. I am also 'auntie' to the twins so have to be strong xx sending you a hug xx  

Hope everyone has had a good day, sorry for lack of personals but only just got home from work...left house 11hrs ago! The class were definately better today, not great but better than yesterday 😀 have a busy weekend as have a seminar in Stratford-upon-Avon on Saturday so need to drive there on Friday after work! As for the twins they are both doing great, and both over 4lb, in cots and in their own clothing. xx oh and AF started today, 2days late, so no surprise natural bfp   but does allow me to use the fertility monitor  (Thanks Babycakes) 😀😀


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, did anyone watch part 1 of the countdown to life program on Monday? I just watched it on iplayer. It was fascinating although a bit slow going I thought. But anyway, what I learned from it is, PUPO ladies,you need to eat loads of leafy greens just now (maybe follow beccaboo's lead on the kale eating!), as apparently the vitamins etc you get from those in the first two weeks can affect the longevity of your child! Now I'm trying to think back what I ate then! I have been keeping a food diary but only since 7 weeks...

Westies, I hope you are feeling a lot better now? Fab that you got an interview for the job you want most. 

Amy, I can't believe the fridge freezer situation is ongoing! I hope it gets sorted soon as it sounding like it is just getting ridiculous! Was it brand new and you need to change the door opening because of where you want to put it? I'd definately be harassing currys to come fix it if they've already sent several parts that haven't worked.

Beccaboo, I too know the worry of only having one frostie, and nothing we can say here will make that go away, but the odds are hugely in your favour that all will be fine, so hopefully you can take some heart in that. Has your clinic told you their success rates with defrosting?

AFM, feeling more movement today. Not the clear little thumps I had yesterday but definately baby and I've had it a few times today. So exciting 

Hi to everyone else, and sending the   For anyone that needs it. This horrid rainy weather doesn't help lift the mood either! Snowy you definately have to bring back the sunshine!


----------



## Babyninja

Muchmuchmore I'm so so sorry honey. Sending hugs xx 

Westies - keeping FX for you this week, for Friday and for interview. Tuesday - have I got the right Tuesday?  Glad your comedy night went well. 

Helen - can't believe you have been buying clothes since 17, I bet you've got a wonderful collection. So happy you are PUPO xx 



Smileycat - thanks for the advice too xx don't work too much xx 

Maisey - PUPO !!! Whoop!!! 

Amy - I'm feeling every day with Lucy too. I hope she gets better and improves soon. Food, art and exercise... sounds like a great time to me.. Love hobby craft... I'm still finding a reason to buy a glue gun and so many other things... I love pottery/ ceramics and drawing painting... I wonder if the rash is from stress darling. Don't over do things xx

Snowy - congrats to your DH, I reckon he'd get on with my HH as he's an exercise nutcase too. Super jealous of the pool and hols too! Congrats on your scan xx

Ameoba- omg the kids sound a nightmare. It's not easy getting it back to order.. We already have a few tutors moaning about their classes too. How is it that all the annoying kids are in one class - sometimes one kid can change that whole dynamic! 

Babycakes - congrats on your Bert scan too! Don't worry about the head size things all sort themselves out - watch the program Kalm mentioned it's awesome! As for moody scan lady - I reckon Bert is a camera natural... Wanted to give his folks extra camera time!

Beccaboo - your aunt sounds like a prize ****. 

Wildflower - thanks for the mil thoughts - we are going to take some us time for a bit xx I know she means well... my HH's only sis isn't a children kind of girl. I'm sure her and her gf will have a baby but just not for a while... My HH is a bit worried his m&f will spoil our minininja.. Hope headaches improve xx 

Sarah - keep with the warm feet for your countdown xx I did have a thought - I was nursing a bad back before ET .. And was using an infra red lamp on my back... I wonder...

Helen - warm feet for your too! PUPO!!!!!! Whoop! 

Lillie - my niece is off to study law at Sussex Uni... Very exciting. You are so good at studying. Good luck reducing your words... I'm not great at that...you may have noticed! 

Lillie and Sarah... My HH stopped wearing underwear! Keeping them free and cool made a lot of difference to sperm quality! 

Kalm - omg baby kicked...super lucky! Congrats honey xx I may check out the fittamamma website too..thanks for your advice on my mil.. And nct .. Got to check out the classes as mil is worried they fill up quickly and HH really wants to do it. So I'm going to do it I think! Classes for my birth date start in October..
Well done DP on painting! I watched the CD2 life with HH it was really good..I too panicked about green veg and if I actually had much..HH said we had loads! Phewa nod we don't live in wet and dry seasons...

Nickynack - glad the 'red carpet' has finally arrived for you...the start of your next big cycle is on the way! Fx 

To ljh, Nahla and Emeldamicheals huge love too xx
Orange vibes to all.

I'm knackered.. Did nearly 12 hours today ... No break really..

Thanks to everyone for the support on not hurrying choices. Omg! It's taken me an hour and half just to catch up!... Ok I was watching GBBO at the same time! So much gone on sorry if I missed milestones this week I've been working late most nights. 

Throw up a few times and really tired so going to bed now xx can't wait till friday xx
Big orange love Xxx ( still can't write BJ instead of baby ninja!!)


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's.
How is everyone today?

Hi kalm, I watched the countdown to life programme, I too thought it was a bit slow going but quite interesting and interesting that they had been doing that study around longevity. I did say to my DH that hopefully ours would be ok then from all the 'green' foods Ive been eating! 
I cant remember what the sucess rate exactly was for my clinic but the consultant said it had an excellent thaw rate so taking hope from that.
So exciting you are feeling movement now, makes it so much more real I bet.

Amoeba, sounded another very long day for you and a seminar on Saturday too! You will have to make sure you have a relaxed chilled out Sunday. 

Babyninja, Sounds like you another busy bee on the work front. You will definately deserve that break come weekend. Are you being sick pregnancy related I presume?

Amy, sorry you havent had the greatest of weeks too. Im glad you got something to take for your blister so hopefully that sorts it for before stimms start. How are you feeling on the DR injections? Hope your Lucy is ok today and you manage to sort that fridge/freezer door. Big hugs for a better day today.

I had a nice chilled out evening, I was supposed to go to gym but the rain was horrendous, the city was gridlocked and by the time I had walked home in the rain I wasnt in the mood to try and drive in traffic to my class as dont think I would have got there in time. I had been in the morning so didnt feel to bad about missing a session and opted for PJ's, hot water bottle on tummy, a nice stir fry tea and GBBO. 

Hope you all have good days today xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Beccaboo thank you, today was a better day, I watched the countdown to life programme & thought about you & all the kale you eat!  

Baby ninja thank you for your kind words, I have a glue gun & they are fab, I used it for making felt flowers & I made some little wooden pixies with felt hats & little felt leaf beds. I hope you are feeling ok today? x  

Kalm the fridge freezer was new when we bought it but now it is 2.5 weeks old   curry's have ordered the door change parts from hot point & are going to try changing over the door on their showroom model & then if they have the right parts & it works we will have them & do ours, if not we said we would return it to them for a refund. How long is it until your holiday? I hope you are enjoying more baby movements x  

Amoeba it sounds like the twins are doing well, I hope you have had a good day at work x  

Westies was it the hysteroscopy today? I hope it went well x  

Snowy are you encouraging helen to test early?!  

Muchmore I hope you are doing ok x  

Maisie & helen I hope you are both enjoying being pupo x  

Sarah not long now & you will be pupo too x  

Nickynack how are you doing? X  

Hello Lillie, Smileycat, wildflower, Babycakes, ljh, nahla, emelda & everyone else  

I took lucy back to the vets & she has had all of her stitches out, we have to carry on with the gel & cleaning the wound & go back next Thursday, eventually the hole will fill in with granular tissue then we stop the gel & hopefully the skin will grow over & everything will be ok   the vets have completed an insurance claim form which has been sent off so fx the insurance company will accept the claim as it has cost nearly £900 so far, although I'm not very hopeful as they have paid out on a marcel tumour before & won't cover the same condition more than once, still it doesn't matter as long as my baby is ok   rash doesn't look as bad today, can't believe I am currently taking 4 antibiotics per day, pregnacare, coq10, 2 x vegetarian omega 3 & dr drugs


----------



## lillieb87

hello ccs

amy sorry to hear Lucy isnt better fx insurance will pay out tho! I too am of the same view so long as our fur babies are ok xx

beccaboo sometimes a chilled evenin is exactly what you need! whats the nxt treatment step for u?

babyninja my dh on wears underwear when we go out lol even then its lose boxers....grandad springs to mind altho they are the best for fertility issues apparently lol! hope ur niece enjoys her studies....wish I could say the same haha. Hope u are feelin a little better 2day xx

kalm yey for feelin movements always a good sign xx

ameoba hlad ur class was better hehe are u enjoyin ur new position?

westies i give in trying to tell the medical ppl i need meds for thyroid.....3.2 was my last reading an in fairness that has been my lowest!  hope ur little op went ok?

nickynack how are u hun? is dp any better?

much more hope ur eatin lots of choc sending  

hello to all u other ladies on my phone an missed so much!!

afm booked my first reflexology today an was hopin u could all help me?? my first session is next sat a week into down reg is this ok? also is it OK to continue this to otd? i am soooooo confused! x


----------



## IloveWesties

Quick AFM post as I'm feeling really sleepy. Just got home from the clinic - they were running a bit behind so we had to wait a couple of hours for the procedure. It all went well though and I have a "beautiful" uterus according to the surgeon  I didn't really enjoy the sedation experience but didn't feel any pain at all so that's the main thing. So, one more thing ticked off the list and ruled out. Off to bed (didn't sleep well last night!) so will check in and do personals tomorrow. Hope you're OK x


----------



## Smileycat

That's great news Westies!!

I'm exhausted today. Having an early night and will catch up with y'all over the weekend.

Take care and best of luck with any appointments this week


----------



## LJH80

Hello everyone 

Wow not been on here for so long as had an extended holiday in Portugal and then a busy week at work. 

I need to flick through the 50 odd pages to see how you all are but I hope everyone has a a doing well? 

I'll pop back once I've caught up a bit 

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Forgive me not doing personals but it's late and personals are still a bit painful, but I did want to tell you all that I was thinking of my lovely crazy clems tonight ... A friend took me to a local tearoom where they have a pudding club once a month. It was a belated birthday treat (about 6 months late), and they served us 7 different puddings! Treacle pud, ginger pud, plum duff, choc brownie, Apple blackberry cobbler, summer pudding and an amazing raspberry sponge meringue thing in honour of princess Charlotte! And it wasn't little piddly nouvelle cuisine portions, it was proper platefuls! I was so stuffed but it was soooo tasty! 
Today should have been our last ET, so it was good to do something different and a bit crazy. 
I hope you're all well and I promise one day I will be able to get back to doing personals. For now though ... keep going, lovely ladies!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Glad Lucy had her stitiches out and hopefully the vet reassured you it would heal over. I suppose these things take time to heal. Vets bills are so expensive but like you say, when you have a pet you become really attached to them and you do pay it to make sure they get better. Thats alot of pills and injections, I always laugh as I hate taking any sort of drugs, for me to usually take a paracetamol then Ive got to in proper pain and here I am injecting and popping tablets, all for a good cause though!
Hope you have a better day today, it is Friday after all!

Hi Lillie, a chilled evening was exactly what I needed! Reflexology sounds lovely, I looked into it to but then went for a full body massage instead! That was last week on DR and I think reflexology is fine to have. Im going to have another full body massage a few days before ET as it was so relaxing, I went to bed and woke up feeling relaxed. This was my subsititute for Acupucture as Im still being a wimp with needles.

Hi Westies, so glad the proceedure you had yesterday went well. I must be strange as I really like being sedated! Ok so Im a wimp not wanting acupuncture but I like sedation! Hope you had a good nights sleep, how are you feeling today? Have you got anything nice planned?

LJH, Glad you are back. Bet the break in Portugal was just lovely. What are your next steps in terms of treatment?

Hello Lovely Muchmore. Thanks for telling us about your yummy cakes and puddings and sounds like a lovely way to cheer yourself up a bit from a tough few days. Dont worry about personals, just make sure you are ok and thanks for the keep going wishes. xx

Hi everyone else, its Friday!!! I do love a Friday 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I'm like you & don't normally take any tablets so it does seem a little crazy that I am taking so many at the moment, but all for a good cause   Definitely relieved that it is friday today, will you be having another coffee & some cake? x  

Muchmore the pudding club evening sounds lovely & you definitely deserved it after a difficult week, don't worry about personals, it is just nice to hear from you & know you are ok x  

Ljh pleased you had a good holiday, what are the next steps with treatment for you? x  

Westies hope you are feeling ok today, good to get another thing ticked off the list x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Hooray for it being Friday & nearly the weekend, failing miserably with exercise this week & haven't done any since my last jog on Sunday   booked tickets to see the comedian Milton Jones in Milton Keynes on 1st October with my mum so looking forwards to that as I think he is very funny


----------



## sarahsuperdork

MuchMore - Don't worry about personals  where is this pudding club?! A friend told me about a cake tapas in Sheffield which sounds amazing... I need to add these places to my to do list.

Beccaboo - Even I'm happy it's Friday today  I am working all weekend but I'm off today. 

LJH - Hope you had a lovely holiday!

Westies - Glad everything went well. 

lillie - I've never had reflexology with treatment but I'm having acupuncture after ET so maybe that's similar? I would think that it would be ok but maybe ask your reflexologist for advice.

Amy - Sending lots of love to Lucy  hope she gets better soon.

Kalm - Thanks for the heads up on that programme, DW and I really enjoyed it. So interesting. I'd better get in on this kale obsession.

Hi everyone else! Hope you're all doing ok.  I took my second prontogest shot last night and it was easier than the first... I expect tonight's might be the worst since both sides of my poor bottom are sore so it'll be hard to know where to stick it  oh well. Sitting on a hot water bottle afterwards helped last night but I won't want to do that after ET so I need to find something else that works. 

My dad is visiting today (we live 2 hours apart so we don't see each other all the time) so we're going to a food market.


----------



## wildflower

MuchMore - Your pudding day sounds amazing! Don't worry about doing personals but it is lovely to hear from you. Lots of love and hugs xx

Amy - sounds like Lucy's wounds are being taken care of, I hope she is ok. Surely if the previous pay out was a previous year then they should pay out again now? Sounds like you are rattling away over there  all good though, I'm thinking about getting some coq10 - where did you get yours from?

lillie - reflexology is so lovely so well done for booking it. I don't know whether it is ok until OTD or not though - i'd guess it would be fine...

Westies - fab that this step is complete. 

Smileycat - hope you feel more rested today x

LJH80 - hope you had a lovely holiday in portugal

Babyninja - I think grandparents are allowed to spoil there grandkids - but just make sure you press on them that they spoil them with their attention and time and not loads of stuff and things!

KALM - the horrid weather has lifted and we've had some lovely bright days here, i love crisp sunny autumn days. So glad you are feeling the baby move lots - truly so exciting  )

Amoeba - I hope you are settling in more to your new job and the fertility monitor is going ok.

Sarah - Ouch for you having to do prontogest injections - do you have to do them every day for weeks?

Hi to HelenGB, Beccaboo, Snowywhite, Goldielocks, Nahla, Emelda and anyone else I have missed.

Afm - not much to report. Feeling so SO much better now I am free from my caffiene addiction. I'm still having decaf tea and coffee but just one or two cups a day which I will reduce further. Had a lovely long swim today too which made me feel very good. I still have lots of waiting before we can do tx but that is fine, just trying to stick to the being happy and healthy plan (much easier without the caffeine withdrawal headaches!). 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Amy76

Sarah sorry to hear about the painful bottom   good luck with finding somewhere to do tonight's injection! x  

Wildflower good to hear you have cracked the caffeine withdrawal, I am on decaf tea but did just dipped some giant chocolate buttons in it!   I got my coq10 (200mg) from Healthspan online, if you or anyone else is interested in ordering anything from them let me know as I have an email they sent offering friends £5 off their first order so I can forward it to you x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Yes I did go for another coffee this lunchtime with DH and this time remembered to order a decaf. Was so nice as have really cut it out plus cut down drastically on the decaf green tea. I like the other flavours tea I bought but sometimes you just need coffee! 

Hi sarah, glad you have the day off and spending it with your dad too. So sorry the bottom injections are sore. I havent got progestrogene injections, just the pessaries and gel. Ive been having hot water bottle on tummy every evening so Im hoping that helps thicken the lining up in readiness for next scan date.

Hi wildflower, glad the caffine withdrawal headaches have gone and good work on the swim today. 

Ive just been out on my lunchbreak and apart from coffee have been everywhere trying to search for a Clinique limited edition plum colour mascara and all shops/department stores have sold out. How annoying, I thought as my dry eyes have got better I would treat myself to a new autumn colour masacra. Unless I order from cliniques website. 
xx


----------



## HelenGB

Sorry for not coming on sooner, been feeling really rubbish, headachy, exhausted and generally down in the dumps  im feeling a bit better today though

*Amy* Sorry about Lucy, I know what you mean about spending out for your fur baby, when our pup Harvey had a tummy upset earlier this year we spent nearly £100 just on doggie pills, nowhere near as much as you, but not even a hope in that being covered by his insurance. I really hope they pay out for you hun

*Westies* oh i would really appreciate it if you could dig the link out for me  glad your procedure went well and how nice of the dr to comment on your uterus xD I personally dont mind sedation as i am always out like a light an know nothing until i am awoken, but when i went for ET on tues the girl in the next cubicle was about toi have EC and was going to be sedated ( i could hear the whole conversation even though i was trying NOT to listen) and was freaking out about the sedation, I dont think it was explained very well to her personally. hopefully your dr was better and explained it to you properly.

*Kalm* at your suggestion i watched the countdown to life yesterday eve, it was really interesting actually and i learnt a lot (sent DH down to the shops to get soem kale today to make a soup - apparently they were all out, but i have a feeling its cos he didnt wanna eat it) although it did make me tear up in places. bu tbh most things these days do, i was watching scrubs earlier and started tearing up at that and it wasnt even a sad episode

*babyninja* yup since i was 17 -_- my plan was always to have kids early, i wanted to start my family around 20/21

*beccaboo* i dont blame you for skipping the gym at all!! this weather is properly depressing

*lillie* sorry i dont know about reflexology and pregnancy sorry, all i know if my friend recently had reflexology along with a clomid cycle and got pregnant and is currently 12 weeks i think? anyways fromt eh last time i spoke to her she was 7 weeks and still having reflexology so i guess its ok but i wouldnt like ot say for sure

*LJH* welcome back! how was portugal? I went there when i was about 16 and loved it, we went to a tiny island off of madeira called porto santo

*MuchMore* dont worry about personals, you just get yourself to a place where you feel comfortabel being here before you worry about any of us, always put yourself fist hun  thinking of you

*Sarah* eep i am so glad i dont have to do  injections! i do not envy you one bit in that respect! How nice you get to see your dad, if you are anything like me i'm a proper dadd'y girl  mine lives about 1.5 hours away, but he is about to retire and if his gf has anything to say about it they'll probably move to tenerife, they have a house out there already and spend 3/4 months each year as it is

*wildflower* i gave up caffiene for about 2 weeks before and during my fresh cycle and tried to do the same with this FET but only succeeded since ET which i guess is what counts? and even before then it was only one can of coke a day if that - glad your cravings/withdrawals are over and you can concentrate on being healthy without the headaches

sorry if i missed anyone, hope everyone is doing well  all round


----------



## IloveWesties

Helen - sorry honey, I hadn't forgotten but just haven't been on my computer where I had saved the link as a bookmark. I've just searched for it on my phone and found it for you. Here you go x www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Hope everyone's OK. I've had an emotionally tough day as went to see my friend and her new baby in hospital - bit of a long story but I found it quite hard going, not that she would have known as I did my best to hide it. Will explain tomorrow when I catch-up and post some personals. Going to have a few glasses of wine tonight, fish and chips and the rugby opening ceremony. Lovely x


----------



## HelenGB

thank you Westies, I didnt htink you had forgotten, I know you better than that  

Sorry you've had a rough day babes, enjoy that wine and fish & chips, sounds wonderful


----------



## Babyninja

So glad it is friday! Been a crazy busy week..overtime, systems going down, working through lunches, tired, nose bleed, too much to do!  HH is away again this weekend from tomorrow morning so I'm going to try a find hen costume stuff! I need a big black satin shirt! HH is sleeping I'm about to have a nap... Hope everyone had nice weekends xx 

Muchmuchmore cakes sounded amazing x
Amy - healing dog vibes to Lucy 

Night all I'm having a nap now!


----------



## KALM

Woop, it's the weekend!

*helenGB* sorry you've been feeling a bit rubbish.. But maybe the headaches and tiredness are a good sign! Keep positive that summer and winter are sticking tight! Are you off work just now during your PUPO time or still there? Glad you found the countdown thing interesting. I can't wait until they get to the episode that covers the stage I'm at now!

*beccaboo* sorry you didn't find the mascara you wanted. That colour sounds nice, have you used it before? Well done on remembering the decaf coffee, although I think the odd real one does no real harm.

*amy* don't worry about failing with the exercise this week, sometimes the rest does us good too! Not long until my hols, we go on tues 29th but next week we have friends staying with us all week from Canada, and next weekend DP's parents are here, so the holiday will be here before we know it!

*muchmore* I'm guessing that pudding place was in London? It sounded so fab!

*wildflower* I got my coq10 from lamberts healthcare online (recommendation of nutritionist for a good one) and just to say the nutritionist at my clinic recommended 400-600mg a day, stopping at EC. Weather has been a bit better here too. Baby moving on and off.. Today just in car on way to work and then about an hour later, but maybe he'll get active again later. My friend pregnant with twins said she's a bit fed up of all the kicks and punches but I can't imagine ever getting fed up of it! It's such a happy feeling and a reassurance that he's ok in there. Glad you are past the caffeine addiction.. Good job 

*sarah* poor you with the nasty shots. I'm so glad I never had to have any in my butt! I'm quite used to the injections now though.. The daily clexane one is dead easy now that I am so used to it. Hope you made some yummy purchases at the food market?

*ljh* welcome home!

*snowy* are you home already or on your way back tomorrow? If tomorrow, don't forget to pack the sunshine for us!

*westies* I'm glad the hysteroscopy went ok, nice to have that crossed off the list!

*Lillie* even your clinic hasn't said anything about your thyroid level? That's frustrating to say the least. I think reflexology is absolutely fine during DR, im not sure about after ET and before OTD.. I can't imagine it's a problem as acupuncture is fine then, but maybe Check what your reflexologist says.

AFM, dp is out tonight so planning a chilled evening with pizza, Wednesday's bake off and greys anatomy  maybe a sneaky bit of pralines & cream ice cream too!

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## KALM

Ps. Westies   For your tough day. You made it through though, so enjoy the wine and food tonight and relax!

BabyNinja.. Sorry your week was hectic and, lady, you need to relax too! I know when work is crazy busy it can feel there is no time for breaks but they do the world of good and is much healthier for you and baby too. I try to make sure I go for a walk around the block at lunch, or get away from my desk, even if it is just for 10 minutes. I'm sure it helps me be more productive too. It's not good for us to sit so long, especially when pregnant. I downloaded this free program called eyeleo that reminds me every 15 mins to do a few eye exercises and every hour to take a quick break, and although I don't always take a break when it says it is a really good reminder at how long I've been sitting as the time does easily fly by, and I do now try to at least get up to get tea or go talk to someone more regularly than I was, and move my legs and get away from the computer screen. No one can make you do these things but you, but really think it's important for little one that we do. Also work will always be there, but a little one in your belly won't! I just found my priorities have naturally altered slightly and my boss and colleagues accept and understand that.  Hope your nap was refreshing and good luck with finding the hen party outfit. I got invited to a 50's dress up party in November.. That could be interesting trying to find something for with a bump!


----------



## HelenGB

thanks kalm, i am supposed to be at work, but i drive for my job and ive found it too much, its so exhausting. so i havent been in since yesterday, im hoping ill feel better enough to go in on monday.
hopefully you are right and the headache is caused by them  in which case i wouldnt mind one little bit


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening lovely CCs. 

Kalm - Enjoy your quiet night in with pizza, ice cream and GBBO. I have to say, I am jealous on the ice cream front. I've never seen Grey's Anatomy; would you recommend it?

Babyninja - Do try to get enough rest and take care of yourself, even when work is busy. I know how hard it is (I worked much too hard throughout my first pregnancy) but this is a super special time and you need to take time for lunch at least. 

Westies - I'm sorry to hear you've had a tough day  Enjoy your evening.

Helen - Sorry to hear you've been feeling down, glad today has been better. Keep going.  I hope your dad doesn't move that far away.

Beccaboo - Good luck on the mascara hunt; I'm afraid I can't help, I very rarely wear any at all!

wildflower - Well done on the caffeine cutting, that's fab, you must feel so much better for it. Yes, if I get pregnant, it's big bad butt (BBB) injections until 9-10 weeks gestation. Apparently the lumps will go, eventually. 

Hi Amoeba, Amy, MuchMore, Smileycat, Babycakes et al. Enjoy the weekend everyone! I don't feel too bad about working this one because it's only two working days until my 11(!) days off. We had a fab afternoon at the food market and it was great to see my dad and DS playing together.


----------



## Babycakes77

Come on England!!!!! (Hashtag Lovearugbyhottie!) xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one from me as just sat down to dinner after a 4hour drive to Stratford. Took longer than expected due to delays but got here eventually. 2 weeks done of new job and loving it! The class of s***s today asked me if they would get me next year too...as they are yr10 they want me all the way to end of GCSEs and were quite angry when I said no! They do bugger all work for me but think I am a bit less strict than some of the other teachers and have a bit of a laugh with them so think that's why they like me - after they almost made me cry testing me out on their first lesson xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Babycakes love that you are doing a bit of window shopping with the rugby!  

Sarah great that you had a lovely time with your dad & 11 days off sounds fab x  

Kalm it sounds like you will be busy with friend & dh's parents then the holiday to look forwards to, hope you enjoy the pizza x  

Baby ninja I think your little orange workmen will be in high demand by some of the crazy clems over the next few weeks, remember to take some time out to rest, you are growing a mini ninja x  

Westies sorry you had a tough day, enjoy the wine, fish & chips & rugby x  

Helen we have had some very big vets bills in the past, the miniature dachshund had to have emergency surgery for a slipped disc which was £4000, my younger labrador's elbow joints didn't grow properly so she had specialist surgery which was £4000 & a few years ago Lucy had a tumour removed & radiotherapy which was also £4000 & the insurance company have been really good & paid out for all of them so I can't complain, sorry you have been feeling a bit rough, hopefully it is summer & winter nestling in x  

Beccaboo sorry you couldn't find the mascara, hope you track some down soon, we need treats along the way x  

Lillie when do you start dr? It can't be long now x  

Amoeba hope the seminar goes well, sorry it took so long to get down there x  

Muchmore I hope you are recovering from the pudding club visit x  

Wildflower well done with the swimming, happy & healthy sounds like a good plan x  

Lillie & baby ninja my dp doesn't bother with underwear either, I think lit is laziness rather than anything else!  

Hello ljh, Smileycat, snowy & anyone I've missed  

So pleased to have made it to Friday, Lucy is curled up on the chair with me, I have a cup of decaf tea, a bowl of raspberries & some mint matchmakers  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## LJH80

Muchmore I know I am a bit out of date but I just saw your news and wanted to say how sorry I am. It happened to me and I was absolutely devastated as it was so unexpected and seems so unfair, I felt like I didn't really get my chance so know how you must be feeling. I hope your natural miracle does come xx


----------



## LJH80

Thanks for all the posts - Portugal was brilliant and a much needed break, it was so relaxing and fun it has helped us get back to normal I think.....although not for long as my next cycle has come around fast and I will be starting again within the the next week or so, af due Friday so start short protocol few days after!! Feel very unprepared for this one but almost in a good way as I've not been obsessing and feel very chilled out about it all. (For now)

I've seen a few posts re reflexology & I still have my weekly reflexology which I highly highly recommend, I have a lot of additional treatments (Indian head and full body hot stones are both amazing) but for me reflex almost puts me into a trance and I almost always fall asleep - it's really wonderful but I would stress the importance of the therapist, I've had 3 different & my current one is the only one who can put me to sleep so I do think it takes time, also took a few weeks to be totally at ease enough to relax fully so give it a chance to work would be my advice 

.


----------



## LJH80

Amoeba glad the class were kinder today and hope you are finding being back at work ok?


----------



## LJH80

Baccaboo I always order from Clinique website as you get free gifts with any purchase so never go in store anymore...Claris is the same, plus once signed up there are always great deals to get online


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning. 

Helen, sorry to hear you were feeling a bit rubbish. Hope you feeling better especially as the weekend is here. Maybe it's do it with just the crazy 2ww! Have you got anything nice planned for this weekend? 

Westies, sorry to hear you had a tough day emotionally yesterday. It sounds like how I was feeling earlier in the week regarding cousins baby. Hope your evening was better with fish and chips and rugby. 

Kalm, sounds like you had a nice Friday night too with pizza and ice team. I haven't used the plum mascara before but was reading someone's blog post review on it and was a nice subtle aubergine come plum colour which doesn't look as harsh as black if wanted something for a nice day time look. I think it's limited edition so have now ordered it from Clinique website as they do free delivery. Looking forward to trying it! 

Hi Sarah, 11 days off after this weekend, bet you can't wait! When is your ET booked in for then, must be soon. 

Babycakes, hope you enjoyed the rugby  

Amoeba, hope the seminar isn't too long day for you. Will you travel back home tonight? 
Glad you're loving the job and a very busy 2 weeks too. 

Hi Amy, thank goodness for pet insurance! I love little dachshunds! Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend? Any exercise or PT sessions? 

Hi Ljh. How are you dealing with UK weather compared Portugal sunshine?!

Snowy, do you return from your hols today? Hope you had a nice restful and chilled week. 

Nickynack, emelda, how are you both as haven't heard from you this week. Hope you are doing ok. Xx

Hello to all the other CC's muchmore, smileycat, wildflower, babyninja, Lillie, Maisie, Nahla. Xx

I've done a run, have a gym class to get too and some running club track session later but unsure if I'm going to do that or not. I might give that a miss. Ending with a facial for a bit of relax time.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Ljh, just missed you post. Yes I ordered on the website in the end as shops in my city were not getting more in as its a limited edition mascara. I could choose 2 free samples so looking forward to getting those too! 
I'm glad you are starting soon at the same time as a lot of us. I felt quite unprepared for this one, it's crept up so quickly but I'm a bit more relaxed about it which must be good. 
Glad you are back with us. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi lovelies 

Helen - hope the 2ww is not getting you down. Hopefully tiredness is a good sign. When will you test? I wouldn't necessarily recommend testing early as I drove myself a little mental, testing every day til OTD but then again if I did this again I'd probably do the same!

Beccaboo - glad you're combining exercise with some pampering. Sounds like the perfect combo. Hopefully your lining is getting nice and thick. Hope you're eating lots of Brazil nuts!

Amy - I hope that Lucy is getting better and her wounds heal nicely. Pet insurance is so complicated - all that stuff about not paying twice for the same illness. I ended up getting some really expensive pet insurance to try and avoid this but who knows if I really have. 

LJH - good to hear from you and glad you had a good break. Great that you are starting again soon. Will they be doing things differently at all this time?

Amoeba - glad you're getting on better with the little s***s! 

Sarah - wow 11 days off! Enjoy.
I feel your pain on the bum injections after 3 months of them. I had hard lumps on my bum for ages. I found alternating bum cheeks and also upper thighs worked well as by bum really needed a break!
Also warming up the liquid to body temp is supposed to help. I kept the vials in my armpit for about 10 mins before injecting 

Muchmore - that pudding place sounds amazing. I need to go!

Wildflower - glad you've kicked the caffeine habit and you're feeling healthy. 

Westies - glad you have a beautiful uterus! Great that they're checking everything off so you'll be totally ready for next time.

Hi to everyone else. I will try and sneak some sun into my suitcase for you all.

I'm leaving Lanzarote tonight. Had a lovely time but looking forward to getting home to my furbaby!
I haven't missed the drinking too much but nights out haven't been as enjoyable as I feel a bit uncomfortable - can't really explain it, just lots of twinges.
Watching the Ironman 70.3 today. Can't believe that a few years ago I was doing  that and how much things have changed!


----------



## HelenGB

thanks for all the sympathy lovlies  im feeling a lot better today  
organising my wardrobe si the task this weekend, need to get all my warm winter stuff from the attic and give it all a wash etc

snowy - i was good last time and only did a FRER test 2 days before OTD and i'll do the same this time xD using the chart from Westies i know this is a same time to test as hgc canbe detected by a pregnancy test so a FRER should have no problem

I am so jealou of your holidays, i feel like i havent been on holiday for forever, when actually i went to paris in january, but i would like a nice warm holiday, DH did some freelance article for the sunday telegraph recently so when he gets paid for that we're going to book a short break over our 11th 'dating' anniversary in November. I am trying to convince him to take me soemwhere warm and sunny instead of 'interesting' which is what he wasnt to do, im thinking like tenerife and he's thinking russia -_-


----------



## Snowy white1

Helen - I hope you win on the holiday destination. Russia will be so cold! I've been a couple of times with work and I wasn't too keen! Although that was Moscow. Perhaps St Petersberg is better.

This is my first proper holiday in a year (the Dorset break doesn't count as it rained every day). It's been lovely but I'm looking forward to getting back. I like to get back into a routine.


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CCs

Hope you're all having a fun weekend.

*Kalm *- How exciting that you can feel movement now. It must be amazing feeling your little boy kick! Yes the early scan was a lovely experience. It was tiny but could definitely see a heartbeat. Hope you're enjoying Grey's Anatomy and the Meredith/Dr McDreamy romance ;-) My fave character is no nonsense Miranda  Pleased your DH is much better too 

*Snowy* - Your DH sounds like mine. Well done to Team Wales. Must be interesting in your household for the rugby world cup. Really hope you had time to relax in Lanzarote and soak up the Vit D. Safe travels home

*Beccaboo* - Just to add that I googled like a mad woman and interrogated my clinic about success rates for thawing and they said that they are generally very high (90% plus) and so try not to worry. There is also increasing evidence that a frozen cycle is just as successful as a fresh cycle.

*Helen* - Pleased you're feeling better, although I also think that the headaches/mood swings could be a good sign that summer and winter have started to get comfortable I hate the 2WW, the worst bit. Thinking of you.

*Amy *- Poor Lucy! Good the stitches are out and she can start hearing properly. Milton Jones should be a great laugh. Best of luck with starting stimms next weds. Hot water bottle at the ready 

*Babyninja* - Hope you're ok, sorry to hear you've been working so hard. I do hope you're finding baby ninja time to rest after your long days at work 

*Westies *- I believe I posted before but congrats in your hysteroscopy. Must be a relief to have another tick in the box. How you feeling today? Hope you enjoyed your evening with your DH.

*Sarah *- Sorry for your poor botty with all the injections. Good that the lumps all go eventually. Can you also inject in your thigh? Very jealous about your 11 days off!

*Amoeba *- Pleased you're loving your new job.

*Wildflower* - Congrats on weaning yourself off the caffeine so quickly. Good start to your happy and healthy plan. 

*LJH* - Welcome back! Lovely to read that you had a great time in portugal. Good that you're feeling relaxed about starting tx.

*Muchmore* - wow! amazing tea room. I salivated reading your post. Sending lots of love and best wishes to you and your DH. Don;t you worry about doing personals B lovely just to know that you're ok. 

Hi to anyone I missed Emelda, Nahla, Lillie, Babycakes

Sorry I haven't posted much during the week. I don't have any symptoms save for being very tired when I get home from work. Exercise helps but it takes a lot of willpower to go to the gym. My next scan will be at 10 weeks for the scan/harmony test at the FMC and so we're counting down for that. Hoping and praying all will be ok. 



Enjoy the rest of the weekend   

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs.  Laptop time and catching up on Mistresses... rock and roll Saturday night. 

Smileycat - Hope you're having a relaxing evening. All that baby growing is hard work, no wonder you're feeling tired. 

Helen - I also hope you win on the choice of holiday destination; somewhere sunny sounds amazing right now, especially with the weather turning very autumny this week. We haven't had a 'proper' holiday since our honeymoon over three years ago. Must make a mental note to get a better job so we can afford to actually go somewhere!

Snowy white - Thanks for the tip, I held the vial in my bra for ten mins before injecting today and it seemed a little better. I don't think I'm brave enough to try it in my thigh, I'm usually ok with injections but I remember doing fragmin in my thigh and it stung like nothing else. Hope you feel less uncomfortable soon, might be LO stretching a few things in there to make some extra room.

Beccaboo - You are very virtuous with your run! I've done nothing but eat the last few days. ET is booked for Tuesday so getting closer. 

Amy, Amoeba - Hope you're both having a lovely weekend so far.  Hi to everyone else too.

Prontogest #4 done, ET getting really close now. One more day at work to go - thankfully! Had a stinker of a day today, one of my staff didn't bother turning up for the morning shift so we were short-staffed (no phone call, nothing) and then next door had a leak so my stockroom ended up flooded! Hoping this is one occasion where bad news doesn't come in threes.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Seminar was great and took a lot away from it, however the journey home was a nightmare...even worse than the journey down last night! But was certainly worth going to, so not a wasted weekend X

Helen hope you win the holidays choice, Russia would be amazing to see but Tenerife would be lovely and warm so just what you need xx

Smiley hope the tiredness of smileykitten growing doesn't get too bad xx

 to all the ccs and hope you're all having a great weekend xxxx


----------



## HelenGB

I really hope I win too, don't get me wrong I'd love to go to Russia at some point. But I need sunshine right now xD 

Ooh Sarah sorry you've had such a rough day  when I was manager of a nursery a few years back I had a girl do that to me and it was not pretty cos in a nursery you have to have certain ratio of staff:children and I had to call in agency staff so we were legal. I wanted to fire her but the nursery owner decided not to. So I quit my job. 

Glad your seminar went well amoeba XXX

I hope you're right smileycat. Good luck with your harmony. I bet you can't wait to see smileykitten - love that!! Sorry he/she's been tiring you out. It'll all be worth it in the end though xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi all hope your having a good weekend, nice to see the chat is still a healthy mix of advice, progress stories and cake and underpants 😝

Few people have asked about my treatment plan this time, we are on short this time and instead of buserlin we will have centrotide (not really sure what difference is) but hope this will help us with egg production and fertilisation this time, we will also have icsi and have signed up to be part of a research study called HABselect which should help select  only the strongest sperms to use during the icsi process. It's our last funded cycle so really hoping we have some luck this time!! 

Back to sweet treats my current obsession is frozen yoghurt, I'm obviously avoiding anything nice due to upcoming treatment but as af is nearing I need something so find this a good low fat alternative - but I'm getting a little obsessed and have spent a fortune over the last week on it, I've even taken to dropping into sainsburys after work to pick new flavours out!! Oh and i did make lemon possets yesterday as had friends round and did have a sneaky one of those...I better go for a run now!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh I love frozen yogurt, there used to be a yogurt shop nearby where you could select all different types of frozen fruit & they would blend it in with yogurt & it was lovely, my favourite was black currant   now that you are an expert which ones from Salisbury's would you recommend? It sounds like they are making a few changes to your treatment this time which is good, I really hope it works for you x  

Helen I think a sunny holiday sounds best at the moment, hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy x  

Amoeba sorry to hear your journey home wasn't very good, I hope you have had a nice day today x  

Sarah sorry to hear yesterday was so bad, I hope today has been better & now you have your time off & the pupo bubble to look forwards to x  

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok & getting lots of rest, I'm looking forwards to milton Jones as I think he is funny when he is on TV x  

Snowy I hope you had a good journey home & get some cuddles with your fur baby x  

Beccaboo how are you doing? You are putting me to shame with your exercising, I haven't done any running since last Sunday, my excuse is that I have been on medication for the rash which doesn't finish until tomorrow then I should start stims on Wednesday, just hoping the rash doesn't go crazy when I stop the drugs! X  

Lillie how are you? It can't be long now until you start x  

Westies hope you are doing ok, sending you a hug in case you need one x  

Babycakes are you watching all the rugby games to check out the talent?! X  

Kalm I hope you are doing ok & have fun with your friends from Canada x  

Baby ninja I hope you are getting some time to rest, hobbycraft have 20% off for club members on 1st October x  

Wildflower I hope you have had a nice weekend as part of your happy & healthy plan x  

Muchmore I hope you are doing ok, have any more puddings been eaten or are you still recovering from the pudding club? X  

Maisie I hope you are doing ok in the pupo bubble x  

Nickynack you haven't been about for a few days, I hope you are ok x  

Hello nahla, Emelda & anyone else I've missed  

Lucy's wound is looking much better now, the big hole seems to have filled in so just need to keep it clean whilst the skin grows over, it finally feels like things are getting better rather than worse   just made a fruit cake & finally attempted some of the avocado cookies, had to add some flour as they looked a bit runny & cooked them in cake cases so they look more like muffins now & didn't have cocoa so used drinking chocolate so they aren't as healthy as they should be! Have redone my orange coloured & scented nail varnish & should get a call from the clinic tomorrow telling me the dose of stims to start on Wednesday.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi Ladies, so sorry I haven't checked in the last few days, I have been going through it a bit with my DP, think the pressure of all this has tested us but after a good weekend together and talking through things we seem to be back on track thank god 

I wanted to catch up with you all last night but my router for my internet has given up so no internet 😩 arghhh feel like my left arm has been chopped off!! 

I have my first scan tomorrow after a week of stims - felt v hormonal all week and anxious but feeling a lot calmer and better today. DP is coming with me to the scan so hopefully there will be at least a few follies there   We shall see!! 

Sorry AFM post but on my phone and it's quite painful with having no wifi!!

I really hope you are all ok and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow and drop a few posts to you all - I have missed you all lots and lots tho xxxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi lovely ladies! 
Ljh yes I remember your 0 fert cycle very well! I am totally sure you won't hit the same trouble again. In my case to have a 0 fert cycle with only 1 egg really isn't too surprising, but with yours it was odd, just like the one I did last year where 0 out of 3 fertilised. But then I went on to get 100% fertilisation on my next cycle with 2 eggs. Just goes to show you can never tell  if we had money and time on our side I'd probably wait 6 months and go again, but we know this journey needs to stop somewhere and now is the right time for us. 
Anyhow I shall have all my fingers crossed for you as you hit the treatment road again  
Amy I am really pleased to hear about Lucy  give her a big hug from me ... and one for you too  I've cut down on the puds a bit these past few days as my system was a bit sugared out!!!
Nickynack I know those weeks when you just seem to be on a different track to your partner. I'm so glad you got to talk a bit. 
AFM I have had a crazy busy weekend of work and have another few days of it to go before I get to stop for a week's holiday. Really looking forward to a week with DH and friends in the south of France. I had a good chat with DH the other day and though we both just feel wrecked by it all, we do believe something good will come out of it all. It has been a gruelling journey but I just know that if I never conceive naturally and then get to menopause I would be totally gutted not to have tried this route. We will move forward towards adoption after the requisite 6 month break, and if we get a natural miracle then it will be something so extra special. 
I found myself thinking this evening how grateful I am for the CCs board. When you drop off the end of IVF, it is painful to stay part of a cycle buddies thread or a local clinic thread because it's all about people who are in the throes of tx, But you don't want to leave ff altogether either cos that feels like the parenthood journey is suddenly over somehow (sorry that prob sounds weird!). But here there are lots of us in all different situations ... from pregnancy to the adoption journey. It makes me feel like I still have friends on the journey even though I'm finished with treatment. 
So anyway thanks for being you! You are all amazing


----------



## Nahla

good evening CCs, 
sorry I havent been much on here recently... had a great timeby the seaside. 
now back to work... 

and its late agsin, so just a short one. 

muchmore, fingers crossed adoption route goes quickly and finally you will have your LO... 

nickynack, good luck for your scan! 

ljh, changes in treatment sou d promising... fx this time willbe your time! 

afm: had ascan on wednesday 18 weeks everything ok, one baby is a boy for sure, the other not yet clear... 
xx 

good night


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies sorry i havent posted much i have been crazy busy of late...

nahla glad ur scan went wel...a boy wow bet your son is happy? 

muchmore u sound very strong an sending   fx for that natural bfp x

nickynack hope ur scan goes well hun. Sorry to hear about u an dh but glad you back on track sending  

amy had ur call yet? glad lucy is gettin better.....the avavado cookies hav more of a brownie texture but i found they firm up well as sarah said in the fridge!!

sarah good luck for et 2morro....one more day til PUPO!!

lhj80 frozen yogurt is lovely i like the ones you can get in juice in shoppin centres.....ummmm my mouth is watering!! when do u start tx ahain?

sniley good luck with harmony test hun xx

hello ameoba westies helengb kalm wildflower babycakes babyninja beccaboo an anyone else i have accidentally missed!!

afm....awaiting my af...clinic had it down as arriving yesterday based on my messed up cycle since bfn....my 28 days is tomorrow.....not feeling hopeful!! everything is scheduled to ec 12th oct (week beginning) grrrr x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies,
Hope you all had lovely weekends, I thought it went so quickly!

Snowywhite, you must be back home now. How was the furbaby? Did you give it lots of cuddles?
Im eating about 4 brazil nuts a day so hoping its helping. 

Hi Helen, I have two weeks off work at the end of this cycle (after test date) and we said if this FET hasnt worked we will just do a late deal somewhere. Im with you on the sunny vs interesting hols. Me and DH love city breaks and doing stuff but sometimes a bit of sun and relaxation is what you need!

Hi Smileycat, you do well getting some exercise in when feeling so tired. My clinic did say their sucess rates on thaw are really high so I think we have good chances on the thaw, just still nerve racking with one frostie. Im glad Im getting to use it though.

Sarah, sounds like you had a busy weekend at work but now you have 11 days off, whoop whoop. And ET tomorrow. Best of luck lovely. Are you having one or two put back? xx

Amoeba - Hope you had a relaxed day Sunday after busy week and seminar. Did you do anything nice? Back to work today I presume. 

Hi LJH, yum frozen yoghurt sounds good. Im going Sainsbury's shopping tomorrow night so might have to check out these frozen yoghurt flavours too! Are you still doing the insanity workouts? The research study sounds interesting and good you get to be involved on a funded cycle. 

Hi Amy, Glad Lucy's wound is looking much better and good to see you have still got the orange polish on. I didnt end up doing the running track session saturday afternoon and just did the normal run and gym in the morning. I felt too tired and trying to tone it down a little on the exercise front so it's not as much of a shock when I stop in a couple of weeks. Like you say, when you start stimms you will probably want to rest up a bit anyway. I think we have got our fitness back in this last period. 

Hi Nickynack, sorry you had a tough few days with you and DP. These really are testing times and emotional but glad you talked and sorted things. Good luck for the scan and hope you have lots of follies. How long do you stay on stimms for and do you roughly know when ET is?

Muchmore, glad you still with us as its lovely to hear how you are and what you are doing. If adoption is the route you are planning on going down soon then would love to know how it goes. I love we are a mix of pregnancy, cycling, adoption  and just general chit chat! Im glad you have holiday booked in France, its nice to have that to look forward to Im sure. 

Hi Nahla, you always seem to be on the go!  Glad your scan went well and got to find out the sex for one of them. When will you be able to find out the other?

Lillie, My AF took longer coming for this cycle, its just typical the time when we want it to arrive to get going! It will come and you will soon be doing those injections!  

Hi to all the other CC's. I hope you are all well and ready for another week ahead.  xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello lovely CCs and happy Monday! I hope you’re all well and had lovely weekends.

MuchMore - Your week off with DH and friends in the south of France sounds wonderful and just what you need. Great timing! Huge hugs   It must be so difficult making the decision to stop treatment and go a different route and I admire you (and Amoeba) so much for being so strong about it. Although things don’t always work out the way you may have hoped, I’m sure what’s going to come in the future will be wonderful. Enjoy lots of sunshine, wine, cheese and all things French on your hols x

Beccaboo - I also thought the weekend went quickly. Boo! I went to see a nutritionalist on Friday and she’s given me a few tips so I’m going to make some protein balls later today and wondered if you make them and if so, which recipe you follow? After doing the Honestly Healthy ‘slimdown’ cleanse, I felt a bit lost at what to do next as I wanted to carry on losing weight but in a healthy way, rather than doing Cambridge Diet that I did before and I was conscious that I couldn’t continue doing the ‘slimdown’ for various reasons. I’ve seen this lady before a couple of years ago so it was a follow-up and refresher and has made me feel more in control again  How are you doing? x

Nahla - great news on your 18 week scan and on having another boy on board. How exciting that the other twin is being elusive! When is your next scan? x

Lillie - I hope AF arrives for you soon so you can get cracking. I think we may be having transfer around the same time (all being well for both of us!). It’ll be lovely to be on the dreaded 2WW with a CC again  x

Snowywhite - I hope you had a good flight home. I bet your fur baby was pleased to see you! x

Helen - I need to re-organise my wardrobe and swap all my summer stuff over with my winter clothes. It’s such a mission of a task, isn’t it! Feels good when it’s done. Think I’ll do it this weekend. Your Russia vs. Tenerife holiday stand off made me chuckle. Can you go somewhere where there is a cultural and beach element? Greece and the Greek islands are always good for that sort of thing. Have you been to Rhodes? That may be a good option depending on the time of year you’re thinking of going x

Smileycat - glad you’re feeling OK, if not just a little tired. My Mum said she didn’t have any symptoms at all with either me or my sister apart from feeling really tired all the way through pregnancy. I hope I’m as lucky as her WHEN it happens! What does ‘FMC’ stand for? When will your ten week scan be then? x

Sarah - sorry to hear about your bad day at work on Saturday. That’s terrible about your member of staff - have you spoken with them? I wonder whether they didn’t realise that they were meant to be working as it does seem odd not to call in? Was yesterday your last day at work? Good luck for ET tomorrow. When will OTD be? So exciting! x

Amoeba - Sorry you had nightmare journeys. Did you see much of Stratford itself? It’s a lovely place x

LJH - I love frozen yogurt too. That’s just reminded me that the co-op do a really nice chocolate flavour one. When does your SP cycle start? x

Amy - thanks for your hug. It was well timed as I spent all day yesterday in bed with a nasty stomach bug (D&V) yuk! We went out to a party on Saturday night and I did have a couple of drinks but nothing major. DH thinks the glasses were dirty as he had to send back two glasses so may have been that. Who knows. Whatever it was, it wasted my whole Sunday and I felt incredibly guilty as DH had to look after me, himself and the dog all day. Feeling better today though. Could do with a long walk but it’s pouring down here today. Forecast looks better this afternoon so will venture out then, I think. So pleased to hear Lucy’s wound is on the mend. Good luck with your call from the clinic today. Stims start on Wednesday. Exciting! x

NickyNack - sorry to hear about you and DP having a blip but glad a good weekend together has got things back on track. I had the same with my DH after the last cycle failed and it’s horrible. Big hugs I hope you get your WiFi sorted too x

Babycakes - loved your random Come on England post he he We’ll be watching a lot of rugby in our house over the next few weeks  x

Babyninja - sounds like you’ve got lots on at the moment. Do try and make time to relax. The nap sounded like a good idea x

KALM - 50s fancy dress could be fun and actually the ‘fit and flare’ type skirts/dresses could be a great option with bump. Thanks for your hug on Friday x

Hi to all the other CCs 

AFM - as I said to Amy, I spent all day yesterday in bed with a stomach bug. Horrible. I feel loads better today. I have an interview tomorrow for a job I really want so I’m going to be doing prep for that today, as well as going out for a long walk at some point and collecting our weekly food shop from Asda that I ordered this morning via ‘click and collect’. Really not feeling in the mood to do my usual Aldi/Waitrose shops! 

Just to jump back to Friday to explain why I had a wobble - basically, I arrived at hospital when my friend had told me to and her parents were at the ward waiting to see her. It’s a two visitors only rule, so I went in the waiting room as I was a bit embarrassed (friend forgot her parents were going in). In the waiting room was a lady who was a week over due and she was pacing up and down. We got chatting and basically, she was having a home birth with her second child and was at hospital for a regular check up but her contractions had started on the way in. She seemed a bit panicky so I ended up basically calming her initially and then getting a member of staff to come and check everything was alright. Then, when I did go and see my friend, she needed quite a lot of help with baby as she’s still very sore from her caesarian. I really psyched myself up to go and had planned to pop in for half an hour in total. With everything that happened, I was there for almost two hours! Then, I went to pay for my pay and display and because I’d been there much longer than planned, I didn’t have enough cash and the machine doesn’t accept cards. So, I had to walk across the other side of the hospital to the cash machine (which charges £1.75 to use it!) only to find that it was out of order. Ahhhhh! I just wanted to get out of the hospital and felt trapped. It’s hard to explain but I just wanted to get home. I then walked back across the hospital to the entrance, information desk had closed for the day and a kind lady volunteer pointed me in the direction of the switchboard office who then told me I had to go to an office which, you guessed it, was right across the other side of the hospital. Went to the office, had to fill in a form and pay by card to get a ticket so I could exit the car park, then walk across the hospital again in order to get out. All this must have taken nearly an hour on top of the two hours I was on the ward, so I was in the hospital for three hours hence why I was a little stressed when I got home and in need of wine, fish and chips and cuddles with DH and pooch while watching the rugby. Had a much better weekend (well, apart from yesterday, but feeling more ‘balanced’ now x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies,
That hospital visit really would have got me feeling the same I know, when you just want to get home and everything is stopping you from what should be a an easy pay up and go it really does get the stress levels up, aswell as trying to be strong around your friend. I think the fish and chips and wine was most definitely deserved. And a shame Sunday you felt so ill. Hope you have a much better week. 
You made me laugh with your Aldi/Waitrose shops, im glad Im not the only one who tries to juggle a couple of supermarkets, Aldi are just so cheap for veg but then there are specific things we have which then requires visiting another supermarket, usually Sainsburys but I like Waitrose as they do stock some different food brands.
As for the protein balls, they are great you must try them and I usally make a batch to last a couple of weeks in the fridge. Deliciously Ella and Madaleine Shaw both have various recipes on their website but my favourite which I made at the weekend, and I find uses some 'cheaper' ingredients is:
1 Cup of almonds or mixed seeds (for seeds I use mixed omega 3 sprinkle from Holland and Barratt, Almonds you can also purchase a bag from Aldi), 
2 cups dried fruit (I find raisins or sultanas work great and if you go to Aldi you can buy a big bag of sultanas cheap too, ive also used dried apricots)
1 to 2 level tablespoons of cacao powder (this is quite expensive as unrefined cocoa powder but can use cocoa powder) I sometimes also put in a tablespoon of protein powder for an extra protein boost but appreciate not everyone buys this.
2 tablespoons of nut butter of choice (I use Almond butter which is the Meridan brand as has nothing in but Almonds, quite expensive but you get a 1kg tub! Or you dont even have to put in the nut butter but it is good protein)
I usually, in my food processor, blend of the Almonds or seeds so they are all crushed, then add in everything else and mix in the processor for about a minute. Sometimes I add more dried fruit but you want a consistancy where you can take some of the mix and roll in a mini ball without being too dry or too sticky. Put in Freezer for about 30 minutes then transfer to fridge and enjoy!
They are so easy to make. 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Westies the hospital visit sounded fairly traumatic, I hope the wine, fish & chips & cuddles afterwards helped. Sorry to hear you have been unwell, maybe it was a bug as I think you said you had been unwell last week? hope you feel better today & are able to get out for a walk later, wishing you lots of luck for the interview tomorrow  x  

Beccaboo well done with the gym & run on saturday, I don't think I will do much exercise until after treatment now especially as the gym is closed, definitely nice to know we can get back to fitness levels again though, when do you have your next scan? x  

Lillie I hope af arrives soon so you can get started x  

Nahla great that your scan went well, I bet your son is excited that he will have a baby brother x  

Muchmore great that you have a holiday to look forwards to with dh & friends, I think this cycle buddies thread is more like friends now with everyone at different stages & it is lovely that so many people have stayed around, I hope in time either through adoption or a surprise natural bfp you get to fulfill your dream of being parents x  

Sarah wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

The avocado cookies didn't turn out to be successful, I think I was hoping for too much as I don't like avocado or bananas!   I made my dad try some this morning but he rejected them as well without knowing what was in them so we had fruit cake instead


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Amy  Any news from your clinic yet? x

Beccaboo - fab, thanks so much for posting that. I knew you'd be a good person to ask. Funily enough, that's very similar recipe to the one the nutritionalist gave so I'll give it a whirl later. I have all the ingredients in apart from the cacao powder so will nip to Holland & Barrett later when I go and collect my Asda shop to get some as think it'll come in handy for lots of things. I also love the Meridan brand butters and have the cashew and almond ones in at the moment so may start experimenting! Do you eat one/two a day? The nutritionalist said aim for one but can have two after a work out/class. Is that the sort of thing you do? I also like Sainsbury's but it's much further away from the Asda/Aldi/Waitrose which are all very close to each other so I tend to get everything I can from Aldi and then go to Waitrose for the same reason as you - Aldi don't sell organic milk or eggs for example x


----------



## Amy76

Westies the clinic just phoned to say start 225 of gonal f on Wednesday & first scan on Tuesday 29th September, I mentioned that I had been on medication for a rash & she said 'oh it was probably a side effect of dr'!  

Beccaboo I might try making the protein balls to see if I have more success than with the cookies, think I need to up my protein levels & it would be handy to have something like that for in the morning as I'm not really a breakfast person


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Thats great you can up your dose come Wednesday and your next scan date on the 29th is the same date I have my next one to check the lining has thickened up. Hope your scan shows that those follies are getting bigger. Yes give them a go as they really are like you are having a little chocolate treat but dont have any of the refined sugar in them, the sugar being just from the fruit.

Westies, You can really try loads of different combinations of fruit and nuts and you can even add in some coconut oil or desicated coconut flakes which is quite nice - I made one with Apricots and Walnuts (might have been a madaleine shaw recipe) - which took on a completely different taste to the sultana ones. I try and have one in the evening with my hot drink but they are quite tasty and do sometimes have two, like you say, especially if ive worked out. Just concious that even though no sugar they do still have sugars from the fruit so try and not have too many in one sitting! haha.
Also, ive added in gluten free oats instead of nuts if you want more of an energy bite boost
Have I promoted protein balls enough yet! haha. Hope they are a success, let me know how you get on. 
Yes I find that, I like almond milks, and coconut yoghurts which Aldi dont have.


xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, you are right Yo have quite a few things going on at the moment... there is work
and an almost 1 hour drive each way why I usually get up at 6, there is ds who requires almost dll my spare time... and goes to bed quite late...and almost seems to need new clothes or anything else, whrn he finally dleeps, its always 9:30 pm and I am tired snd hurry to go to sleep as I need quite much sleep... things like buying new bras for me or baby stuff shopping is always on the to do list but so far had to wait... not that I want to complain... I know many women would like to be in my place... but without a partner its quite much... and then there is still my online dating...well, at the moment not so much... but there is almost no time for my friends not evtn a telephone call often. 

re sex of babies: at my 12 week scdn I was told its boy and girl but my gynecologist is not as good as the specislist so O guess I will finally know in 2 weeks at anomaly scsn. ds loves the baby to be a boy and to have a willy like him, but I am not sure he realizes there are 2 bsbies although I keep telling him. 

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies 

Beccaboo - those protein balls sounds really good. I'm not normally one for health food type things but they sound lovely. I think I might try them as I'm worried I'm not eating as healthily as I should. Half the time I have no appetite and then when I am hungry I just want chips. Forced myself to eat a load of broccoli last night and thought of you with your love of green veg!

Westies - sorry about the tummy bug and stressful hospital visit. I would have probably had a meltdown if faced with that.
Sounds like the fish and chips and wine were the perfect antidote.

Nahla - how cute that your son wants a little brother as he'll also have a willy! 
Sounds like you have a lot on your plate. What happened with the gents you'd gone on a couple of dates with?

Muchmore - your holiday sounds fab. We were thinking about South of France as well this year but didn't get out arses into gear. Enjoy all the lovely wine, cheese, steak and baked goods!

Smileycat - tiredness is probably a very good sign. I was so tired for weeks. More tired than I thought was possible. It does get better but not for a while I'm afraid. It's had rd work growing a kitten!

Lillie - hope AF turns up soon.

Amy - glad Lucy is on the mend. 
I think I would have chosen fruit cake as well!

Nickynack - glad things are getting better with DP. Ivf is such a strain on relationships.

I'm back in UK now and I'm sorry I didn't manage to bring any sun back with me. Being back at work today was rubbish. I'd left people in charge of a project while I was away and they were supposed to have it finished by today and it's nowhere near done. I was a very angry Snowy!

I am gearing up to telling work I'm pregnant but keep putting it off. Can't believe I'm still able to hide it at nearly 22 weeks! 

Had some lovely cuddles with the furbaby. He seems really pleased to see me. I wonder if it's because this time we forked out for him to stay in the posh cat hotel!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies the hospital visit sounds horrendous, I certainly would've had a meltdown too. Glad you're weekend got better though xx

Nahla your son is so cute xx glad all is well with the twins X

Muchmore holiday sounds fab and just what is needed to have a proper break from everything xx

Lillie doing the AF dance for you so you can get started xx  

Amy glad Lucy is on the mend xx

Hi to everyone else, and hope you're all doing ok xxx 

AFM weekend was busy, as was last week, but was a good weekend too. Didn't get chance to see Stratfird, but have  been there several times do when seminar finished I just started the journey home rather than sight-seeing. Yesterday I went to visit the twins and hot more cuddles, the good news is they are getting home today 😀😀 the smaller twin still has feeding tube, and a chance bigger one may need it again if his weight goes didn't, but otherwise they are doing fab. I decided to come home from work with a set of books to mark...only to realise I picked up the set I marked on Thursday and left the ones I haven't marked at school 😁😁😁....so no school work tonight...every cloud 😝 X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, yes I guess with you doing everything things can get slightly hectic. Aww your ds wanting a little brother is so sweet. Maybe a little sister too who knows! Least you have another little surprise getting to know the other twin's sex in a couple of weeks. 

Snowy, good work on the broccoli, I always say to my DH we need to have some green on the plate with every meal! Haha. Sorry work was rubbish today  do you have to tell work you are pregnant by a certain time in your pregnancy for maternity benefits to apply or maybe that's just just how my company works. Or do you mean just telling work colleagues in general. You doing so well to hide it! 
Glad the fur baby got lots of cuddles, hope didn't get too spoilt that it won't eat the usual food at home! Hehe!

Amoeba, ooh a nice night off for you then. I think you deserve it! Glad the twins went home, that must be so nice for your friend now to be home and settling into a proper routine. 

Just to let you all know that the second part of that countdown to life programme is on tonight at 9pm I think. Next stages of life in the womb. Last weeks as Kalm said was really interesting. 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo exciting that we will be scan buddies next week, I just had curly kale for tea & am a big fan of broccoli x  

Amoeba I think leaving the books that needed marking at work must be a sign you need a night off! Great that the twins are home x  

Snowy I love that your cat went to stay in a posh cat hotel x  

Nahla I hope you get some time to rest soon x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Hotpoint phoned my mum today & have arranged for an engineer to come & change the fridge freezer door over on Friday (3.5wks after it was delivered!) free of charge so she might finally be able to plug it in & see if it works!   A friend just sent me a link to the deliciously Ella ultimate energy bites which sound similar to the protein balls & look quite nice so might try them too, but for now there is a melt in the middle chocolate pudding which waves at me every time I go to the fridge!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - I think I like the idea of the chocolate pudding...  so glad to hear Lucy is doing better, give her a kiss from me!

Amoeba - How lovely that the twins are able to go home today. Enjoy your night off. 

Snowy white - Boo for not bringing the sun back with you. It's amazing you haven't told work you're pregnant yet, I wouldn't be able to hold it in!

Westies - Sorry to hear you've been poorly  and the hospital visit sounds like a nightmare, I completely understand why it was so stressful. Sounds like the fish and chips (and wine!) were well-earned.

Beccaboo - How are you getting on?

lillie - Hope AF arrives on time for you, so annoying when it doesn't work out as it's supposed to.

Nahla - Glad your scan went well 

MuchMore - Sending you lots of hugs, thinking of you 

Well I'm all set for ET tomorrow, 2pm! Our two little frosties are being thawed in the morning and we'll get a call around lunchtime to let us know how they're doing. I have everything crossed that both will survive the thaw so I can have them back where they belong.  I'm more excited than nervous, which I'm seeing as a good omen at the moment. A friend gifted us a crocheted lucky frog, so lovely, and I've had a nice bath. I got signed off work for 11 days this morning (thankfully the GP I saw was very understanding as to why I wanted the time off) so I can officially relax.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, I hope both of your frosties are back where they belong real soon x


----------



## Smileycat

LJH - Great that they are making tweaks to your protocol this time to improve your chances. Also good that you can help others with your contribution to research. Love frozen yoghurt too and of course the extra calcium is good for you during tx.

Helen - Hope you get some sunshine soon. In the meantime I hope Summer and Winter are nicely settled.

Amy - good to know that Lucy's wound is settling. FX it continues to improve. Have you tried protein shakes to boost your levels? I do hope the fridge/freezer is fixed on Friday - what a saga!

Nickynack - best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Grow follies grow!

Muchmore -    I think you're amazing. I hope your dreams come true soon. In the meantime have a lovely holiday.  Please keep in touch.

Lillie - Hope your AF arrives soon! Typical eh? ET just around the corner - yay!

Westies - oh westies! Feel for you that sounds like an awful experience. Sorry about that.  Wishing you the best for your interview tomorrow.

Nahla - pleased your scan went well. One of each would be lovely! BTW your DS sounds so cute!

Snowy - Sorry your first day back was rubbish. I'm really  impressed that you've managed to hide your pregnancy for so long! Are you wearing loose dresses? My outfits for work are quite tailored so I fear I will just look fat for a while - oh well. I hope your news is warmly received.

Sarah - Sending positive vibes and well wishes for ET tomorrow lovely. Hope everything goes well. Your GP is ace - 11 days off is perfect. What do you have planned to keep you occupied during the 2WW?

Hi to everyone else. Now back to watching Countdown to Life  

xx


----------



## Smileycat

Westies - FMC is the Fetal Medical centre. They are one of few places in London that do the Harmony test.  My 10 week scan will be in just over two weeks. x


----------



## NickyNack

Good evening my fellow ccs  

1st scan today was mixed DP came with me for support as was so nervous - had 4/5 follies on one ovary and 3 on the other which is greater number than last time, but only one of them was over 11 when last time I had 3 at this stage   Got my next scan on Wed so hopefully there will be some growth increases and then another scan Fri, Mon and possible EC next Wed but it all depends if any of the others catch up   - any suggestions on things to help them grow?! Drinking full fat milk, hot water bottle on my tummy every night, trying to take in more protein..... On the plus side my uterus lining is getting nice and thick  

Had a lovely weekend with DP - we went to Beverley (a lovely little town/village close by) for lunch and sat in the sunshine - had some yummy lemon and blueberry drizzle cake and then Sun we went to Bridlington for a walk along the beach and fish n chips, again it was so warm and lovely, so feeling a lot calmer and more in control this week. My mum n dad have been away on a cruise and come back on Thurs so my mum is coming to my scan on Fri - I feel no one is really interested in this cycle if I'm honest and no one really asks how I am apart from my mum so I'm glad she is coming home ☺

Also, I seem to bleed a lot more with these injections - anyone else find this? I have bruises too  

Amy - so glad poor Lucy is turning a corner and than nasty tissue is healing from the scar behind her ear, fx she will be ok 😘 glad ur freezer saga is getting sorted, I'd smash in that melt in the middle pud if I were you   glad ur rash is clearing up and ur starting ur stims soon xx

Beccaboo - hope ur doing ok my curly kale loving cc 😘 what stage are you at now - I feel so behind with everyone, glad to see ur still managing to fit in ur exercising schedule - you been running with ur dad anymore? I'm watching that countdown to life as I write this and have the other one on my planner to watch xx

Ameoba - sounds like ur getting on well in ur new job and I think ur deserve a night off 😘 so glad the twins will be home by now and are doing well xx

Snowy - glad ur cat enjoyed his holiday too - I have taken mine to a lovely cattery near me quite a few times now where there is soothing music played, and a little pod that they can lay in in the sunshine - last time I went to pick them up they weren't that bothered to see me and George was too busy stuffing his face to notice me!  Sorry work was pap after ur lovely break at least u had cuddle when you got home - I had big cuddles when I got in too from a v soggy George ☺ Xx

Westies you poor thing sounds a horrendous experience I would have felt exactly the same   -  I'm glad u managed to escape eventually and get home to DH and pooch for cuddles and so glad ur feeling a bit better - my fish n chips yest helped me feel better too ooh and the mushy peas 😋 xx

Lillie I hope that naughty AF hurries up and gets here so you can get started, it's so annoying waiting when ur all ready to go drugs n all   Hope ur studies are going ok too xx

Muchmore - so glad ur doing ok Hun and ur South of France break with DH and friends sounds just what you both need - yummy food, wine, and culture and good company   I really admire ur strength after what you have both been through and I'm so glad ur thinking of the adoption route but you never know, with the pressure off that miracle natural baby could happen   Xx

LJH - loving this frozen yoghurt talk, I'm going to get in that boat and get some in tomorrow from Sainsbury's collection 😋 What stage are you at Hun? Xx

Sarah - big good luck hugs for ur ET tomorrow - hope everything goes ok and ur PUPO once again   Xx

Hi Babycakes, BabyNinja, Emelda, Nahla, Kalm, Wildflower, Smileycat and everyone else - hope ur all doing ok xxx


----------



## Nahla

Sarah, good luck for tomorrow...  

snowy, I did not want any of them.....  one was just smaller than me which is a no-go, one was talking about himself and his terrible parents and sister all the time... and at the end committed that he is about to loose his supermarket ( he runs a supermarket) due to another big market which opened close by... so much negativity... 

nickynack, scan sounds good, I am sure the otherfollies catch up. sorry I have no clue what to do to make them grow... I have never done anything special and always had a good number. maybe wear something orange?


----------



## KALM

Hi, all, busy day here today! I will try to catch up properly tomorrow (I have the day off), but just wanted to pop in quickly to wish Sarah lots of luck for ET tomorrow!!


----------



## Snowy white1

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow. Lots of sticky vibes and everything crossed that those embies make themselves nice and comfy once they get home.

Smiley - I also went to the FMC. I found it to be excellent. I'd go back for all my scans (if it wasn't for the price!).

Amoeba - glad the twins get to go home now. Must be a big relief. 
Were you in Stratford Upon Avon? That's where I got married!

NickyNack - good that you've got more follies. Hopefully they'll all get big enough soon. I had lots of small ones that eventually caught up. They just increased my dose and kept me stimming for a couple of days longer. Will they increase your dose? 
I also had lots of strawberry milk and protein (steak, eggs and chicken) to try and get them to grow. 

Nahla - sounds like you're well rid of those men. No-one likes a moany man! I also have a no short men policy. I think it's just that I'm quite tall so need a tall man to make me feel feminine! 

The cat was in a luxury cat hotel with wrought iron bed and three storey play centre. He was even treated to the 'a la cat' menu! Basically our usual cattery let us down and this cat hotel was all that was left. He seemed to love it there though.

I need to tell HR 15 weeks before my due date so I have a few more weeks before I need to tell them. Once I've done that I'll have to tell my colleagues as they'll send some health and safety assessment person to check up on me!
My boss has now let it slip to two people which is pretty annoying as it should be my decision. 
I wear pretty loose fitting tops to work which is a bit of a change for me as I used to wear quite fitted dresses. If I wear tighter clothes I'm still at the stage where people would wonder if I was pregnant or just overindulged in the pies!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Yes Snowy was in Stratford-Upon-Avon 😀 It is a lovely place but thus time didn't do any sightseeing X am still amazed that your not really showing yet, mini snowy must want to hide from everyone   X

Sarah good luck for et this afternoon xxx  

Nickynack for a first scan you're doing really well. It's hard to compare to previous cycle but try not to. The smaller follies will catch up and my clinic didnt like if they grow too quickly..or too slowly (as in my case). Sure you'll see a big change on next scan xx   

Hope everyone has a good day xxx  

AFM probably won't be on here for rest of day as about to get ready to go to work and won't get home until around 830 as have an open evening..so will be shattered but will try to nip on and read what's happening xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Ladies - I need your help - I have an interview for a job I really want at 2pm today and I've come down with a cold/sore throat/glands are up. My eyes are runny, my left nostril is blocked and I can't speak properly because of my throat. Agggghhhhh! It came on last night and I didn't sleep well and now in a panic. I've googled what to do and in advice seems to be really split between dose up and get on with it (which is my first instinct) and call to postpone as the interviewers may be annoyed that I may be courageous and go in to the situation without warning them. I'm very rarely ill and have obviously trying to fight this off for a few days now. What terrible timing! I'm wondering whether to call the HR lady who set up the interview to explain and see what she says? Help! Sorry for the AFM post but DH left for work early this morning and just said something like, you'll be fine 

Sarah - good luck for ET today x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - sorry you're feeling so grotty.
Personally I would dose up and go for it. Take lots of Day Nurse to get through. Unfortunately the employer doesn't know that you're rarely ill and so if you postpone it might look like you're one of those people who always takes time off sick. If I was interviewing I might think that. Because it's something you really want I'm sure you'll be excellent in the interview despite the illness.
When I had my interview for my current job, my dad was in a coma after some disastrous open heart surgery. I was a complete mess but I decided to do the interview anyway. I put make up over my red, swollen eyes and just got through the interview. Came out and dad was coming out of the coma and I got the job! Best decision I ever made.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Snowy. Sorry to hear about your interview nightmare - well done on being able to get the job with all that going on. I'm totally with you and it is my first instinct to just get on with it. After all, if I was in the job I'd dose up and go in today. What's thrown me though is lots of posts online saying that interviewers would appreciate being warned rather than someone potentially contagious turning up and not having said, especially as a handshake or two is usually called for! That's what's throwing me and making me question whether I should pre-warn them? Agggghhhh! x


----------



## Snowy white1

Maybe you could warn the HR person but I still think I might not in case it looked like I was making excuses. I'm just super paranoid about these things though as it's been drummed into me that you shouldn't take time off unless you're dying (crazy parents!)


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm exactly the same snowy, just don't want to do the wrong thing as I really want this job and have put a lot in to preparing for the interview so don't want to ruin it x


----------



## Snowy white1

I don't think you'll ruin it. I think they'll really appreciate the fact you made it in when under the weather. If I was interviewing you'd get major brownie points for that!
Good luck with it if you do go. I'm sure you'll knock em dead!


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks snowy  Do you think I should reference it at the start of the interview or just get on with it as they'd assume that I wasn't well? x


----------



## lillieb87

good luck Westies....u could always pre warn but say i have full intentions of attending the interview i just wanted to pre warn?? its such a hard call!

snowy my parents are exactly the same! i have to be dyin to not be in work!

good luck 2day sarah xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck Westies! I wouldn't warn them either, it's a cold not Ebola. Even if they caught it, it's not the end of the world. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's.

Sarah, loads of good luck your way today for ET. I think your idea of a nice bath to relax last night sounds fab and good that you are feeling excited more than nervous about this. Let us know how things go, enjoy being PUPO and your time off.  
I'm doing fine thanks for asking, ticking along nicely and next scan is next Tuesday, hopefully that lining is thickening up nicely 

Westies, Oh know that you have caught a cold but also good luck on the job interview. I would also probably go ahead with the interview anyway, it could look good that youve made the effort to get there. Typical these things come at the most inconvenient times.

Nickynack, I'm good thank you. The follies seem to be doing well and you have plenty of time yet for them to grow some more, especially if you have another week until EC. We will be PUPO around the same time as my FET is scheduled for 6th October so you not further behind at all. 
I ran this morning with DH and ran Sunday morning with my dad. I took him up Gas Hill, not sure if you know that hill in Norwich but its known for being really steep, it was tough getting up it! 
Glad you had some time out with you DP, sounds like a nice weekend. Glad you mum is back from her holiday soon too for some support. I think they say full fat milk is good or make up some smoothies. 

Snowy, you have a couple more weeks to let HR know then. Im guessing before you know it you will be planning when you will finish work!

Amoeba, thinking of you on another long day. I hope you are still getting the treats in for all this hard work you are doing. 

Kalm, enjoy your day off. xx

Wildflower, hope you are ok?

Hi everyone else. Hope you all have lovely Tuesdays CC's. xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies sorry to hear you are unwell, I think I would phone up & speak to HR, tell them that you are ill & just wanted to pre-warn them but that you would still like to attend the interview if that is ok, it gives them the opportunity to reschedule & shows them you are willing to attend despite being ill, wishing you lots of luck x  

Snowy wow you are amazing to have gone for the interview whilst you dad was so ill x  

Nickynack hot waterbottle, protein & like nahla said some orangeness should help, it is surprising how much follies can grow in a couple of days x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Snowy white1

I do like Sarah's comment about Ebola! This sounds exactly like what my DH would say!
Sarah - Good luck today! I'm not sure if it's true but I read that you should eat warm foods after ET. I ate chicken soup every day for a week. Maybe worth a try.

Good luck Westies! I guess a few of us think you shouldn't warn them or reference it. It's completely up to you though. Maybe see how you feel when you get there. See what the atmosphere is like.

Beccaboo - I plan to work up to the last minute as my maternity pay is really rubbish. Pretty shocking as I work for a massive global company. I guess I may have to stop sooner if I'm feeling too tired or if LO comes early.


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

*Westies* sorry to hear about your cold, I hope it works out ok with the interview whatever you do.

*Sarah* good luck for ET today   

*Amy* just wanted to say a special hello to you hope you are ok and thanks for thinking of me.

I'm trying to keep up with the thread but I just have lots on at the moment and it's tricky to find time. Apologies to everyone else for lack of personals.

I am driving myself mad with symptom spotting. My OTD is this Friday and the first week of the 2WW was ok. Then on Sunday I had a tiny bit of brown/pinky bleeding and thought "is that implantation bleeding"?? because it was very early for my period to start, then it was a bit more Sunday night/Mon am and I thought it was all over. Then it stopped again and I had some burping and headaches, which I had when I was pregnant before. But now there is a little bit of bleeding again and a negative pregnancy test this morning (though I know it's very early to test still). I just find the emotional highs and lows that go along with all of this really hard to manage. Even if we don't succeed this time or subsequently (because I think we will try at least one more time) I will be relieved when the process is over and I can just reconcile myself to the situation. But the thought of succeeding is so amazing and it's hard to let go of it.


----------



## maisie2012

*Muchmore* I just read your post from a couple of days ago and wanted to say how much I appreciate this group as well. I have been through this enough times now that I don't necessarily want to join a new cycle group every time we try again. And I really like reading the news from the ladies in our group who are expecting and having scans, it's so lovely for them to be at that stage. If we don't succeed with IVF I would like to think about adoption though it's a bit complicated as we have managed to have a child with IVF previously, so we would probably wait until she is a bit older.


----------



## Snowy white1

Maisie - sorry to hear you're driving yourself mad. We all know that feeling. It really is the worst. Bleeding could be implantation bleed and not necessarily a bad sign. Plenty of IVF pregnancies start with a bleed. Symptoms are really hard to judge as different pregnancies seem to be associated with different symptoms. For example I had no symptoms in 2ww.
Everything crossed for Friday x


----------



## KALM

Westies, just to say I hope you feel better later. I'd go and maybe just raise it in an off hand way, like don't shake hands and say you'd better not as you are full of cold and don't want to pass it on.  Good luck, I'm sure you'll do brilliantly with all your preparation! Will post more in a bit.


----------



## maisie2012

Thanks *snowy*, I allowed myself to feel a little bit hopeful last night but less so this morning with the bleeding again. Though it is really early for my period. And Sunday would have been really, really early, and it seemed to start then stop again. I just don't know what to think.

How are you doing? Have you had any kicking yet? xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Everything crossed for you maisie


----------



## Amy76

Maisie sorry you are driving yourself a bit mad during the 2ww, I really hope it is implantation, maybe put the lucky orange pants on   wishing you lots of luck for friday x


----------



## maisie2012

thank you *Sarah* and *Amy* - Amy I meant to tell you that I did wear my lucky orange pants yesterday!! So maybe that will make the difference, will have to wait and see  Meanwhile I am trying to keep myself occupied with work...


----------



## wildflower

Sarah - all the best for your ET this afternoon!!

Maise - bigs hugs, the 2ww is such torture. Fx the bleeding stops and good news awaits.

Westies - I agree with the others. If you feel very rough when you get there say how you are feeling and request a reschedule, but if I was interviewing I'd think that calling in sick was too much of a coincidence and a sign that the candidate didn't want the job. Harsh I know because obviously it does happen! Sorry you are feeling so rough, you've been a bit in the wars over the last few days. 
Also - I was feeling so frustrated on your behalf when I read about your hospital debacle - what a nightmare! xxxx

MuchMore - i loved your post, so glad you feel at home here, it is lovely that there is quite a mix of different stories.

Snowy - global companies are sometimes worse - the US is terrible for maternity leave. France is bad too!
I love the idea of your cat having a luxury break  

Beccaboo - thanks for asking  I'm ok thanks although I think not working doesn't really suit me - I feel a bit unmotivated and a bit unsure what to do with myself. BUT it is so nice to have more time to fit in exercise and concentrate on eating well. 
The protein balls sound lovely, i might give them a go. I've thought about getting protein powder is there any you'd recommend?

Ameoba - wishing you lots of energy for your busy day!

Amy - i love your optimism in trying the avocado biscuits despite not liking avocado or banana  Also it's good the consultant thinks the rash could just be down to the down regging. 

NickyNack - remember to get BabyNinjas guys on the job pumping up those follies! You never know they might make all the difference! xxx

afm - not much going on here. I seem to be constantly busy without feeling much sense of achievement. Our consent signing appointment is a week thursday and that is step one towards any more treatment. I'm still on the fence a bit about doing it but I think maybe DD would like a little sibling and I think that will sway me to at least give it one more go.


xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Maisie - I'm good thanks. Feeling lots of kicks; mini snowy seems to be an active one. I'm actually surprised by how much kicking there is although I still can see any pattern in it. Some days it's constant, some days she's lazy.
Still can't believe how small my bump is compared to other ladies but trying to just relax as baby was correct size at 20 week scan.

Wildflower - it is an American company so I guess that's why it's so bad. It's annoying as they always make such a fuss about gender/ promoting women but it's all hot air; when it comes down to it they pay the minimum they can get away with.
I guess you've still got time to decide about trying again. I'm sure DD would like a little brother or sister but even if not it's not the worst thing being an only child (from personal experience!)

Working from home today and struggling to motivate myself to actually work! Keep finding myself shopping online!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Maisie, Not long to go until OTD now and maybe it is an implantation bleed as that is very common. Like snowy said, I too had no symptoms in my 2ww and every pregnancy seems different. Good luck for friday and keep positive.  

Hi Wildflower. Glad you are ok and signing forms is another step closer to starting. It will soon come round.
I use a low carb protein powder which I take after Ive done a fair bit of training or a long run as the protein is pretty high for just a little scoop, its the PhD Diet Whey but can be expensive, usualy buy if I see an offer. My DH sometimes gets protein powder from Go Nutrition online as they usually have deals. Also hemp protein powder is pretty good as a vegetarian option. I try to get protein mainly from food sources but think it helps getting in the extra from a powder especially as I do exercise alot. I also stick the powder in things like porridge for an extra boost.
xx


----------



## Amy76

Maisie I really hope the lucky orange pants help x  

Westies I hope the interview goes well if you do go, it isn't like you just have a cold though, you were sick last week, you spent sunday in bed with d&v & you are ill today so it sounds more like a bug to me, clearly I'm just a lightweight for considering not going to an interview whilst ill!  

Wildflower I think I was expecting too much from the cookies!   I got pink sun protein powder as I was looking for some that was vegetarian, can't say I recommend it for taste but I guess it depends what you do with it, last cycle I mixed it with milk & berries & downed a few glasses in the hope it would help   

Helen I hope you are doing ok in the pupo bubble x  

Sarah I hope et goes well x   

Snowy I hope you find some nice online purchases whilst working from home x  

Beccaboo hope you are doing ok x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sad news from me, neither embryo survived the thaw so we have nothing to transfer this afternoon  devastated.


----------



## Amy76

How heartbreaking for you Sarah xxx


----------



## maisie2012

*Sarah* I am so so sorry to hear that. How upsetting for you   
Hope you can find something to do this afternoon to occupy yourself and maybe make yourself feel a bit better. I am really sorry. xxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Sarah I am so sorry to hear this, how upsetting. xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Oh Sarah - I'm really sorry to hear this. I thought this was pretty unusual so it sounds like you've been really unlucky. Did the clinic say it was just one of those things?
Like Maisie said I hope you can find something nice to do this week to take your mind off it.


----------



## lillieb87

sarah sending u     hun i cannot imagine how u are feeling! have the clinic given any reasons? u take care of urself will be thinking of you x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It is really unlucky  I looked it up on my clinic's website afterwards and the chances of having nothing to transfer are only 3-5% so really low. I hadn't really considered it as a possibility because the chances were so small. One embryo didn't do anything and the other started to expand but arrested after two hours, so it tried. I'm trying to hold it together for the sake of DS who was really panicked when he saw me crying and kept giving me massive hugs, bless him. I know everyone thinks (and my mum phoned me just to say this) 'at least you have one' but it doesn't make it any less of a shock in the short term.

We will be ok. I swore I'd never do another fresh cycle but it looks like my words have come back to haunt me...


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, it doesnt matter if you already have a DS, you have still gone through all the emotions to have another child because that is what you want and we know you are already feel grateful to have him, that is'nt the issue. So sad for you. Hopefully you and DW can decide what you want to do going forward. xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh Sarah I'm so so sorry to read your news. How very unexpected and what a terrible shock this must be for you and your OH. Bless DS for giving you lots of cuddles. Remind me how many frosties you got then? I'm a bit confused. I think you've just done one fresh cycle which resulted in your DS  and your frosties. Is that right? It does seem so very unlucky to happen to two. Were you not tempted to thaw the other one and transfer that if it thawed OK? Sorry if I've got this wrong. Look after yourself honey. Time for lots of treats! x

Maisie - lovely to hear from you, although I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding you've been getting. Let's hope you're one of the unlucky ones to have bleeding just to confuse you in early pregnancy (I've read that it's VERY common in IVF pregnancies). I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for a positive result on Friday  x

Amy - I think you're right and that its some sort of bug that I've been trying to fight off. I'm definitely of the dose up and keep going mentality and have been that way all the way through my treatments but I think it's time to concede that I need to rest, eat well and let my body get rid of whatever this is. I did go to the interview and I didn't call before hand. When I entered the interview room, one of the two people interviewing me asked if I wanted some water and I answered yes please, I have a bit of a sore throat today so please excuse me if I cough or squeak which got a laugh and was a good natural and unintentional ice breaker. I kept sipping the water between each answer and didn't cough or squeak! I think I did really well and also liked to the people interviewing and the general atmosphere of the office seemed really friendly and a nice place to work. I'm one of six people who have been shortlisted and I'm the penultimate to be interviewed, with the last taking place tomorrow. They're aiming to make a decision by the end of the week. So, now just waiting to hear. By the way, I'm so pleased the fridge is finally going to be fixed for your poor mum - how frustrating has that been for her! Sending someone out is the least they can do x

Hi everyone else. I've just got home and am going to get in my PJs and have a lemsip in front of the TV to celebrate. Rock and roll! I'm feeling really hot now too so hopefully will feel better tomorrow after an early night and better night's sleep than last night. 

I've just realised that I forgot to say that our consultant rang yesterday and she wants me to carry on with a natural FET cycle so I need to call when AF arrives. She also reviewed my latest blood tests and said they're all perfect x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We had four embryos from our fresh cycle Westies; one was DS, the other three were frozen. One survived the thaw but was a BFN (last cycle) and this time we thawed the two we had left, neither survived. So we are all out of frosties. First step is to book a follow up and see if DS' donor is still available before we get our hopes up planning a fresh cycle. No donor, no cycle.

Right that's enough about me! Will catch up with everyone later, I think I need tonight to wallow (with my bottle of red) but business as usual ASAP.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Quick message to say I'm so sorry to hear this Sarah, I had really hoped that both would've thawed and been great for transfer. Take a bit of time out and enjoy the bottle of red. The hugs from your da will be nice though. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Sarah fx that the donor is still available, fresh cycles aren't so bad, you are allowed to wallow with wine tonight & perhaps some chocolate, take care x  

Westies it sounds like the interview went well, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Snowy white1

Sarah - definitely enjoy vino and some cuddles from DS. Maybe watch something crappy on TV and eat lots of chocolate too.
I'm sure having one LO doesn't make this easier.
Hopefully your donor is still available and you can go for a fresh cycle again (even if a fresh cycle isn't the most fun thing).

Westies - well done on the interview. Hopefully it's the one!


----------



## maisie2012

*Sarah* I hope you have a relaxing evening with a lovely glass of wine  This might not be the right time to say this, but time is on your side - I am ten years older than you and I feel as though time is running out for us - we might try one or two more times if we don't succeed this time but then that will really be it. I have done five fresh cycles now and although it is really not very nice and also very expensive, you can get through it and it looks like you have some time to think about it.

*Westies* well done on your interview! especially for battling through when you felt so unwell. Enjoy the lemsip and a nice rest this evening!

I have still got a little bit of bleeding on and off (since Sunday now) but very light, not like my normal period, but maybe we're just building up to that. This is messing with my head.  Three days to OTD but I will test again tomorrow unless my period has really obviously started by then.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## KALM

Oh no Sarah.. And I actually said that out loud when I read your post. I'm so very sorry, the chances of two both having issues defrosting would have been so low I reckon, what awful bad luck to happen to you  I'm impressed you held it together as well as it sounds you did for DS. Truley gutted for you. Would you only consider the same donor as before for another fresh cycle, rather than a different one?  I hope you have a good old wallow tonight and enjoy the red wine. Tomorrow is a  fresh new day where you can look ahead, but for now just curse the unluckiness of it all. 

Just getting dinner, then yoga, then I'll post to everyone else!


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry babe, what a devastating thing to happen.  I had really hoped this would be your round.  Take care of yourself and DH and take comfort in the vino.   

Westies - great effort today Lady!!! especially with the bug/lurgy.  FX you get that magic call on friday. Always remember - whats for you wont go past you!!

Maisie - I'm really hoping this is just a bit of spotting, and nothing more.  Hope that those Embies are settling in for the long haul.

Hello everyone else, hope you're all ok.

xx


----------



## maisie2012

thanks *Babycakes* but it's not looking good. Have just been having a total meltdown as it looks as though it is all over for this time. Can't be certain but I'm pretty sure.  Will wait to be sure and then will have to get myself together and try again.


----------



## Nahla

maisie, I am sorry it seems like its over... bit keep up hope you never know. fx for you! 

sarah, a big hug. such bad luck... maybe the last 2 frosties werent as good as the others and did not have a chance anyway, as they usually thaw the best ones first? and would you only do another fresh cycle if you get the same donor? a friend of mine thought the same after having a daughter from one cycle and one negative fet. 4 years later she changed her mind and now is trying again... 

westies, sounds promising... fx you get the job! 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Maisie sending you a hug, I really hope it isn't over for you x  

Sarah I hope the wine is helping numb the pain x


----------



## NickyNack

Few what a day on here.... 

Sarah so so sorry to hear ur news and hope the red wine has kicked in and is helping to ease the pain of this bloody rollacoaster we all put ourselves through. It makes no dif that you already have one LO you still have put ur self through so much to try and get a little sibling, I hope ur donar is still available but yes wouldn't you consider another donar? Take the time to get ur head straight, and some love and cuddles with ur little one before considering anything and as Maisie says you have time on ur side not like some of us older birds   thinking of you and big   Xx

Westies you tough cookie and major trooper   well done on pulling it together when you felt pap and going to ur interview - I would have been with Snowy this morn and recommended you go so well done for doing it and fx you will get it xx

Maisie - I totally understand how you are feeling, that 2ww is horrendous and any signs of blood is worrying, but as Snowy says sometimes it's normal and not always a negative thing. Is the blood bright red or brown? If it's more brown I would take that as a good thing it's when it turns red that it means possibly AF - do you have any cramping? I really feel for you - do you have any early response pregnancy tests? I will keep everything crossed for you and hope and   That it's spotting and not AF   Xxx

Wildflower - glad ur going to give it another bash Hun and won't be long if ur at signing consent forms stage xx

Beccaboo - glad ur still running as will help take ur mind off things and keep ur happy endorfins flowing   I do remember gas hill sometimes used to park up the top with a sarni overlooking Norwich   so well done for getting up it! Glad we can drive each other nuts in the 2ww (if or should I say WHEN I get there  ) and glad ur lining is thickening up nicely - what's the next step then for you? Xx

Ameoba - thanks for ur kind words and hope in the open eve went well for you xx

Amy - I have just ordered a few pairs of orange pants   so as well as my nailvarnish hopefully this will help   hope Lucy is doing ok xx

Lillie no signs of AF for you yet then? Xx

Snowy - u must be just carrying ur bump well - one of my friends was v small too but baby was the right size and everything was normal   rubbish about ur low maternity leave pay and I hope you can work till last minute then - how long will you take off? Xx 

Hope everyone else is doing ok - Muchmore hope u are looking after yourself and getting all ready for that fab hol 😘 xxx

AFM - Thanks for all ur encouraging words re my follies and yes they still have time to get their fingers out ey - I gave my 2nd scan tomorrow so I will see and DP is coming with me again - can't keep him away this time!! Have had a turkey stir-fry for tea with extra veg, lots of seeds and nuts today, big pint of mixed berries whole milkshake and a yummy salad with lots of avacado and salmon in it - so all proteined up and hot water on my tum as I type   Went to see my friend tonight who has a 10 month old beautiful girl from her 2nd round of IVF so was nice to chat to her and have cuddles with her little girl xx


----------



## wildflower

So sorry for your news today Sarah, I hope you are doing ok. Big hugs xxx

Maisie sorry things are looking bad, fx for a miracle xxx

Nicky nack good work with your protein eating and follie growing skills x


----------



## KALM

Hi Ladies, back again as promised for proper personals.

*Maisie* I'm sending , I'm so sorry you had a meltdown, but totally understandable. I hope you feel a bit better for letting all that emotion out rather than trying to bottle it in and stay strong. We will all be hoping hard for you, even if you think all hope is gone, you just never know. Stranger things have happened.

*NickyNack* good luck for your next scan tomorrow.. hope lots of positive news on the growth of your follicles. Nice your DP is going.. I never bothered taking mine to the stimms scans as they were over so quick and just seemed pointless him being there, and he wasn't bothered about it either. But he came to EC obviously, and ET and hasn't missed any scan since  Belatedly, sorry about your blip with DP recently but glad you worked things through. Sounds like a perfect dinner you had there tonight!

*Westies* so glad you braved your interview and it sounds like it went really positively. Fx for good news later in the week! Now rest up well and get yourself in tip top condition for your FET! Really sorry about the hospital wobble, I really felt for you especially with the parking ticket issues to top it off 

*Beccaboo* I think your protein ball recipe has tipped me over the edge of facing the fact i just have to get a food processor! There have been so many recipes lately that I've seen that needed one to try, including quite a few in the Deliciously Ella book which I also have. My local independent department store has a sale on this weekend so perhaps I can pick up a bargain one there, and then try the protein balls after my hols.

*Wildflower* my clinic nutritionist recommended Whey to Go protein powder, or the Pink Sun one that Amy took, for during Stimms. Re: feeling no sense of achievement whilst off work, have you tried making a list of little things you'd like to get done.. it can help focus the mind and then you get the sense of achievement when you tick them off the list 

*Snowy* I wonder if you will always have a small bump or all of a sudden it is just going to pop out huge! Nice you have an active baby. My LO was kicking a lot today in comparison to other days, especially when we were waiting at the hospital to see the consultant (see below). Did you make any online shopping purchases today then, or just browsing? I love that your cat was in a luxury cat hotel. My friends staying this week from Calgary are having a massive stress about their cat as he's not reacting well to them being gone (and its only been 3-4 days so far!). He is staying with friends as he does very badly in a cattery but he hasn't been eating or drinking and just crying all the time, and scratching when they try to comfort him. He is usually so good tempered and placid too. They ended up having to ring their vet to get some calming stuff given to him.. really hoping he settles down as they are away for 3 weeks in total!

*Amoeba* I hope the open evening went fine this evening.

*Smiley* like Snowy I also went to the FMC.. they really are great there. I expect when I have my 20 week NHS scan next week I'm going to be negatively comparing the experience to how great FMC were..although of course any scan is exciting when you see your LO. I can't believe you are 8 weeks already... 10 weeks will be here before you know it.

*Nahla* so lovely your DS is excited to have a brother  Sorry things are so mad for you, trying to juggle everything on your own. I am sure your friends must understand it is hard to get time to call or see them just now.

*Amy* I'm glad Lucy is going better, and that there is finally hope of your fridge door getting fixed!

*Lillie* any sign of AF yet? Do we need to do the AF dance for you?

*MuchMore* what a lovely post. I know I am so grateful for the CC's board too, and it is so nice we are still so chatty, irrespective of what stages in this journey we are in. And your journey isn't over.. its just taking a detour to get where you wanted and the diversion might take longer than you'd thought. But diversions are fine as long as there is good company and of course cake and snacks to get us through it! Where in the south of france will you be going? I will wave if our driving holiday route takes us anywhere near you! We will be coming back through Monaco, Nice, and then north after Nice through the alps and back to Calais. I'm so hoping the weather will be nice, but you just never know with a holiday late Sept/early October.. its a chance you take that it might not be so good.

AFM, had a nice day off. Spent the morning with my good friend who is visiting from Calgary. She is american but married to an English guy and they lived here until 2 years ago. She had one IVF cycle (which failed) whilst she was here so it is nice she understands about all that side of things. We both had lovely facials which was so relaxing, and had a nice lunch. Then I dropped her off at her in laws and met DP at the hospital for our first consultant appointment. Which there isn't much to say about really.. lots of waiting around, not much of particular note discussed, job done. They won't be keeping me on the clexane but I was happy with the explanations why not and actually I hadn't appreciated before that actually your blood naturally will go a bit more clottable towards the end of pregnancy anyway as its our natural protection against blood loss problems during birth.

Hi to Amy, BabyCakes, BabyNinja, Emelda (are you still reading.. are you ok?), LJH and everyone else who is still reading (Qwerkily said on ** that she still checks in on us even if she doesn't post).

Night all, and lets hope for a happier, healthier day for all tomorrow.


----------



## HelenGB

Just a quick one from me to say I'm so sorry Sarah, that is truly rotten luck  I really hope your doner will do so again for you so you have the option of a fresh cycle again should you change your mind xx

My internet has been down a couple of days and whilst I've been reading its tricky to write on my phone. 
Hope everyone is doing well. Good luck with your job westies!! I'm sure you'll get it, and FYI I would have done the same, like Sarah said its not ebola xD


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Sarah! I am truly gutted for you. Like KALM, I actually gasped out loud when I read your post! That is astonishingly bad luck and you and DW are very much in my thoughts and prayers as you come to terms with it all. I can understand why you'd want the same donor so I hope he's still available. 
Westies well done on getting through the interview. I hope the outcome is excellent  
Maisie we do all know that 2ww feeling and it's horrible when any kind of bleeding happens. Hang on in there and I have everything crossed for a change in the test result before OTD. 
KALM we are off to Avignon then Marseille. i am so looking forward to it! And we have also started planning a big holiday in January, so we can do something before the adoption process would start. Probably Florida as I am an unashamed Disney fan  it is doing me good in terms of cheering me up and helping me look ahead a bit. 
Ok, must sleep  goodnight to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Sarah, absolutely gutted for you. That is incredibly unlucky. Thinking of you and your DW  

Maisie - you're not out yet. Try to be positive. Praying for your BFP. A lady on my other  thread encountered bleeding throughout her 2WW and got a BFP on OTD which was confirmed by a blood test. FX for you. 


Wil send more personals later. Big hugs to everyone

Xx


----------



## LJH80

I am tracking back over last few days and on my phone on the way to a meeting so sorry if these are now out of date but I'll keep posting updates as I read through all the pages - you are still a chatty lot 😀

Much more - glad you will stay even though your treatment had finished, you give such good support and advice I know we all appreciate it and would be sad to see you go

Nahla - glad you enjoyed your trip and scan went well, are you hoping fora girl hiding in there?

Lillie - fx everything goes well for ec in October, I'm on sp so should be similar time. My af was 10, 7 & 5 days late the 3 after tx - very annoying especially as it meant it came on holiday on the day of the wedding I was at, only narrowly avoided few disasters and was in a lot of pain 😏

Beccaboo - I was doing insanity up until my holiday and haven't started again yet, as I gained 4lbs on holiday I wanted to loose it quickly and oddly enough exercise (well insanity) usually takes a few weeks to loose actual lbs and as I need to get re weighed I've held off and just back to healthy eating (minus fro-yo)
We have a new protein bar (new trendy thing obvs) opened near my work and I go there once a week and they do protein balls I love them, I'll have to go daily when on stimms but think I'll need to sell my house if I do - 2 lunch boxes with juice and protein balls are £22!! So maybe will have to be a weekly treat still

Westies - hope you are feeling much better now? 

Amy - good luck starting your injections today 

Frozen yoghurt update, I have tried hundreds it seems, my current favourite is a vanilla/cherry from yoo moo or a chocolate one from coconut collaborative yumza 

Afm - I am waiting for af then will have bloods and find out what day to start with the menopur, feels like it's on it's way so hopefully will start this weekend


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your kind words. Another negative test this morning so still not looking good but as you all say it's not over yet. But I am not holding out a lot of hope.

*Nickynack* good luck for your scan today!    

*Helen* I am keeping everything crossed for you for your OTD    

Hope you all have a good day xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's. Im having a crazy busy morning at work so far  
Lots of awkward clients just wanting to make for a terrible Wednesday! least the sun is shining here!

Westies, so glad the interview yesterday went well considering you were not feeling well. How are you today?
Glad you can get going on a natural FET soon. Good luck on hearing about the job soon.

Nicknack, good luck on the scan today and hope those follies have grown a bit more. We want steady good growth! Well done on the protein foods yesterday, good work, did it include kale! haha. 
Next step for me is another check the lining scan next Tuesday and upping my Prognova dose again tomorrow to 5 tablets in a day plus injection!

Kalm, I pondered for ages about getting a food processor thinking will I use it or will it be one of those things you just stick in the cupboard collecting dust but its one of my best buys. I use it all the time and it doubles up as a blender too. I always leave mine out so it makes me use it. Hope you find a bargain one.
Nice to hear you have had a good day with your friend visiting. I have an English friend who moved over to Calgary and I managed to get a visit over there in. It's lovely, have you been?
Glad the baby is still kicking and that you get to come off the Clexane.

Hi helen, How are you doing, when is OTD for you again?

Muchmore, I am glad you are planning another January holiday too. Disney sounds like a lovely happy cheery type holiday, just what is needed. 

Sarah, How are you today? I presume you have still got your 11 days off, will you try and do something nice in your break from work? xx

LJH - protein bar sounds right up my street although as you say slightly expensive! Maybe I could set up a similar business selling off my little creations! haha
I hope you get started this weekend too, the waiting around to get started just drags sometimes doesnt it. 
And coconut collaborative do frozen yoghurts! I love their coconut yoghurts so need to find the frozen kind, are these from sainsburys?

Maisy, still thinking off you and hope AF still hasnt shown overnight and its still just a little early pregnancy bleed. xx

Babyninja, Hope you are taking time to relax a bit! 

Hi everyone else, sorry not personals to all, back to my awkward clients now.
xx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo / not sure if these were sainsburys or ocado delivery!


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - do you think your protein balls will work without the cocoa as I've gone off chocolate a bit?


----------



## HelenGB

I tried to read back through everything but it all got a bit much, sorry lovelies, internet is back up but i am seriously all over the place atm, i keep getting all emotional for no reason and a girl i used to work with who has the exact same birthday as me posted on ** today that her baby has been born now and its literally sent me over the edge into a big sobbing mess. so apologies for the afm post 

Beccaboo OTD is next Monday thanks for asking <3

speak to you all soon


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Helen - Wishing you so much luck for Mon   take care of yourself, the 2ww can be a really lonely place, even though you're not alone.

Beccaboo - Hope your awkward clients didn't last all day.

maisie - I'm so sorry to hear about your test but I have everything crossed for OTD for you 

LJH - I like yoo moo and because it's not ice cream I can convince myself it's super healthy.

NickyNack - How did your scan go?

Hi to everyone, thank you all so much for your kind words yesterday. We are beyond heartbroken but know that it will get easier. Follow up is booked for three weeks' time so not too long to wait, then we're going to draw a line under it and  come back to our journey in Jan/Feb.

I can't explain why using the same donor is so important other than to say I know that Auron could have many half-siblings in the future (other families created by his donor) and I feel that I'd want him to have a full genetic sibling. It almost feels silly since genetics don't mean much (DW loves him as though she carried him) but for some reason it feels very important to me. We sourced his donor through our clinic, who imported the sperm (our donor is Danish) and I'm gutted about this but we actually had a spare vial and chose to discard it shortly after A was born. We never saw ourselves in this position so we didn't think we'd need it. I hope so much that he is still donating/there is some in storage.


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies

Helen - hopefully the emotions are symptoms of pregnancy. I was certainly a bit of a mess in early pregnancy.

Beccaboo - hope your awkward clients left you alone in the end and you're able to relax this evening.
Do you have to take all 5 progynova by mouth? I had to do 2 'the other way' and the little blighters feel like they're going to fall out!

Sarah - how are you doing today. Hope the wine made you feel at least a little better and you've got something nice planned this week.

Ljh - I like the sound of that fro-yo. I also love the stuff. I clearly don't go to a big enough Sainsburys as I've never seen a great range. 

Maisie - sorry about the negative test today. I wish things were different and hopefully things change by OTD.

Nickynack - how did scan go?

Kalm - your poor friend's cat! I think you can get stuff to spray to calm them down but what a shame he's missing his mummy and daddy! 
I bought some maternity clothes online. Despite the fact I don't have much of a visible bump, not many clothes fit - I think my bum has grown more than my bump - maybe the baby is in there!
I find it hard to buy clothes online so no idea if what I've bought will fit. I have discovered how comfy maternity leggings are. I think I will wear them even when not pregnant!

My friend is going in for a C section after a really traumatic pregnancy. She was pregnant with twins (natural conception) and one twin died at about 19 weeks. Whatever happened also posed a threat to the other twin so they've had to have weekly scans and are very worried about brain damage. I am keeping everything crossed that everything is ok for them. I guess it's not just us IVF ladies that have a tough time.


----------



## LJH80

Aw Helen sorry you are having a a weepy day, hope you get a good night sleep and feel better tomorrow


----------



## LJH80

Sarah - best of luck with the donor search fx there will be some on storage for you


----------



## LJH80

Snowy I think all my good ones are actually from ocado...so if you have a waitrose close they may have a better range - on ocado they have a fab selection which i am quickly working my way through!

Af came today and the chocolate one managed to satisfy my cravings and I didn't feel quite as guilty


----------



## LJH80

Snowy - fx for your friend too, I've been talking to my friend recently who had her baby at 30 weeks. At 8 weeks old he came home last night, I went to visit him in hospital and he was so tiny but seems totally fine (as fr as they can tell at this stage) and we were talking about how the struggle or worry about getting pregnant is so prominent you don't think about anything really going wrong after 20 weeks so it just goes to show how hard this process is for so many people , I have to say though spending time with him hasn't made me feel bad at all, I just love him and really thought I might find it hard, maybe because they have been through so much there is no way i can feel anything but wonder and gladness that they are both well but it's probably because I'm a sucker for baby cuddles really!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Helen I'm sorry you are struggling today, sending you hugs & hoping summer & winter are settling in nicely x    

Snowy fx that your friend's baby is ok   having just made some of the protein balls I would have thought you could do them without cocoa, I can't believe you've gone off chocolate   I could probably be quite healthy without chocolate in my life,  x  

Beccaboo I think you should set up a little business selling some of your creations, especially at sports events   I used cashew, almond, walnut & hazelnuts in my protein balls but instead of making balls I decided to set them in heart & fish shaped ice cube trays, really want to put little eyes on the fish ones now x  

Maisie there is still time for things to change, take care lovely x  

Ljh I may have to try some of the frozen yogurts you have recommended, good news that af has arrived x  

Sarah I really hope the donor is still available for you x  

Muchmore the Disney trip would be a fab thing to look forwards to in the new year, hope you are ok x  

Kalm it sounds like you had a lovely time with your friend yesterday, I hope their cat settles down so they don't spend the whole time worrying about it x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok, kalm's idea of making a list of things you would like to achieve is good, I love crossing things off lists x  

Nickynack lucy finally seems to be doing well & her wound is healing   well done with the orange pants, I had some on ready for my first stims injection tonight x  

Baby ninja I hope you are ok & getting some time to rest x  

Westies I hope you are feeling better today x  

Lillie, Westies & beccaboo fx arsenal win tonight so we have happy men after the last two game  

Hello amoeba, smileycat, babycakes, nahla & anyone I've missed  

I'm just about to heat up the melt in the middle chocolate pudding that has been sitting in the fridge so I can eat it whilst I watch bake off


----------



## NickyNack

Hi ccs hope ur all doing ok this evening  

LJH - I'm glad ur AF looks like it's here and you can get started soon - I'm going to get myself to Waitrose then to check out their frozen yoghurt collection 😋 xx

Lillie - is there any sign of ur AF yet, hope ur ok Hun xx

Sarah - I can totally understand now why you want the same donar as it makes sense for ur little boy, so I really hope he is still available or there is some in storage Hun, hope u and DW are ok and sending you both big big   Xxx

Maisie my dear I hope ur hanging in there - have you had any more bleeding or any cramping? Keeping major fx for you   Xx

Snowy - you made me chuckle with ur 'maybe my baby is in my bum' comment   good luck with ur maternity clothes shopping - my sis found H&M pretty good. Hope ur poor friend is ok and her special baby is born healthy and has no problems xx

Kalm - I'm glad to have DP with me at my scans this time to be honest as I sometimes find it hard to take things on my own and because I'm so worried about my lack of follicles and their slow growth it's good to have him there for moral support and also I feel he is understanding it all a bit better this time round for been at the scans. My Mum is coming with me to my Friday one though as he is at a golf open day. Glad u had a lovely relaxing day with ur friend and treated ur self to a well deserved facial xx

Amy - hope ur first night of stims has gone ok and you are enjoying ur choc pud and I'm so glad Lucy is doing better xx

Beccaboo - will u pm the recipe and method for ur protein balls as I meant to write it down the other day but missed it    glad ur lining is thickening up nicely and ur scan day is nearly here, 5 tablets in a day is tough going and an injection bless you 😘 and yes of course kale was there he he - I have a handful everyday in DP's morning smoothie he makes me   - downside that and the spinach seems to be splattered all over my kitchen and kitchen   ha ha xx

Muchmore - hope ur doing ok and Florida sounds a fab plan, I have been twice - once when I was 16 with my mum n dad and a few years ago too - love it and highly recommend Discovery Cove where you swim with dolphins and can snorkel in a big reef with all the fish and wrays   Take care of ur self lovely xx

Helen - sorry ur not feeling great and feeling v emotional - it's a natural reaction in that horrible 2ww, hope you feel better tomorrow and keep ur chin up xx

Hi to Ameoba, Wildflower, Babycakes, BabyNinja, Westies (hope you feel better after ur early night and busy testing day), Smiley, Nahla and anyone I have missed - hope ur all ok  

AFM - scan was ok me and DP were happy with progress although the nurse we saw wasn't as happy and said I was a bit behind where they wanted me to be and not reacting as well as last time to the stims   left ovary - 1 at 12 and 3 at 11ml, right ovary - 1 at 10ml and 2 between 5-10ml - they need to get to 20ml I believe, but I have until Friday for my next scan and then possibly another scan Monday and the EC hopefully Wed providing they have grown enough. I feel bit scared that they aren't growing enough and worry they won't get there -time will tell, I'm doing everything and more to try to help them with all the protein and water I'm taking in and hot water bottle too - please grow   

GBBO is getting gripping isn't it now   I love Tamal ☺ and I like that programme afterwards Doctor Foster - anyone else watching that? Xx


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack bake off is getting exciting now & I'm watching Dr foster afterwards too   Slow & steady growth is good, remember you are going for quality not necessarily quantity


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening all, 

Hi Helen, sorry to hear you've had an emotional day, the ups and downs of IVF hey! I hope you feel better tomorrow. 

Sarah, glad you got your follow up booked so quickly. Maybe see this year out and start a fresh in the new year. That's what me and DH plan on doing if this FET doesn't work, it will probably take us that long to get going again anyway after waiting for follow ups and af's. 

Snowy, no you don't need to put cocoa in it, you could maybe add a tsp of cinnamon if you like that or maybe a tsp of vanilla extract to take on a vanilla flavour but as long as the nuts and fruit bind together you don't have to use chocolate. 
I had a much peaceful afternoon thanks for asking and regarding the prognova, I am taking them all by mouth so it's pretty easy popping the pills! 
I hope your friend and her baby is okay. Xx

Ljh, it's lovely you can be there for your friend. i need to take a leaf from your book and suck it up to go see my cousin and her new born this weekend, I just worry it will make me too emotional and I don't want to ruin her happiness if my issues. 

Amy, love the idea of heart and fish shaped ones, that's  like doing a gbbo signature protein ball bake!. Did you make them this evening? How was first stimms injection? 
DH is downstairs watching Arsenal, I'm in bed watching gbbo! He came up at half time to see me in a good mood so that means they winning! 

Maisie, how's things? 

Nickynack, how was the scan. 

Westies, you ok today? 

Hi to all you lovely ladies, hope you having nice evenings. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh nickynack, just seen post. Yes il pm the recipe. 
I think that pretty good sizes especially for how long you have yet until et. You could have follies to big that you end up getting ohss so slow and steady I reckon is good thing. Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Beccaboo and Amy I thought it was good progress   Just the nurse wasn't so enthusiastic  

Amy can't believe poor Paul went out tonight I thought he was a front runner


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack I think your follies sound like they are doing well, Dr foster looks good tonight x  

Beccaboo stims injection went fine, just checked the score & it is 1-1   yes I made the fish & hearts tonight, I think the fish ones do need eyes though x


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - I always found that nurses were really negative at scans. They always said mine hadn't grown enough. They even said that on one day and then the doc phoned that night and told me to trigger. I think those numbers look really good. I didn't think they all needed to be at 20, just the lead one?


----------



## NickyNack

Yer I thought so too Snowy thank you!! And no I thought there had to be a lead one and I'm sure my largest one last time went over and the next largest one was 18 not 20. Ur right the nurses are negative at the scans - what's their problem, do you think they underplay it to not get our hopes up or what?!'

So glad I have all of you - I haven't bothered with the sept/October board as I found it hard to keep up and know all of you and would really miss u if I left here - love you all


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies...

nickynack slow an steady wins the race....i was a slow grower apparently!

Sarah sendin   glad ur follow up isnt too far away hopefully get some answers 

amy how u dpin hun was it first stim go? dh is watching the game an just choked on the chinese when arsenal scored 2nd goal....couldnt help but laugh....i think he tried to cheer an forgot he had rice in his mouth!!

beccaboo when is et...hope ur doing OK 

westies not long til Friday now for that call!! hopefully we will cycle 2gether again....so am not alone!

Helen sending   hun x

snowy wow to keeping the bump secret til 22 weeks!! have u purchased anythin yet?

maisie how u feeling today hun?   u get bfp 

lhj80 how are u. When is it u start again? 

hello everyone else just on my phone an finding it hard to read too far back!

afm feeling sorry for myself as af still hasnt arrived! chinese an chocloate has been on the menu 2nite to try cheer me up....it did for 10 mins but still mad at no af x


----------



## NickyNack

Lillie try not to stress about that naughty AF as it will make it less like to arrive p. It will come soon and then u can get cracking, chin up chuck xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, yes I just popped downstairs after gbbo and saw it was 1-1, I disappeared off again at that point. I did hear DH shout something about a goal so maybe they are winning again! Xx

Nickynack, I couldn't get used to the other board either! Everyone is so lovely on this one and it's the original one I started my IVF journey on. I never thought I'd be typing away on here since May. Loves ya all too! Xx

Lillie, grr at no AF yet. So frustrating I know. 
Et for me is 6th October hopefully so it was two weeks yesterday. Just hope it's all ok on the day. Keep positive, it will come lovely. Do you start injections on cd1? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm sure my lead follicle was 18 NickyNack, yours sound like they're doing just fine, you want them to grow at a similar rate so you don't lose any that grow too much. Keep going!


----------



## lillieb87

i have a one off depot injection beccaboo

thanks nickynack i know am trying to stay chilled but i called clinic 2day to let them know as everything has been booked i.e. first scan an ec week....they said that they may not hav theatre space for me! hopin they will just let me down reg a week or two longer rather than cancel this month an start nxt....who says it will show up on time nxt month an then i will b in exact same position wont i? also a pain as i have holidays booked at work around tx so i can hav 2 weeks aftwr ec off.....not working out that way now....super sad   xx


----------



## LJH80

Nickynack fx for some quick growth over the next few days, I'm sure they will get there, will they not increase your drugs? 

I also love Tamal, he is a trainee anesthetist in manchester so I am secretly hoping to see him at my next EC haha - I also like Nadyia too but not sure about the flavours tonight!?!


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I hope af arrives soon & it doesn't cause problems with treatment dates x      

Beccaboo looks like they won x  

Nickynack I couldn't get used to the sept/October board either, it just wasn't as nice, although I am in touch with a couple of ladies I met there x  

Ljh I like tamal & nadiya although her final bake flavours were a bit odd tonight x


----------



## LJH80

Sorry you are felling sad lillie - I hope they let you start and it all works out well, it's so hard when you get yourself ready to start and things don't go to plan. 

I am due to have bloods and scan on day 2 or 3 which is Friday or sat and then I can start if my levels are all ok but I have had high fsh in the past so i know I will be worrying until I get that call to say I can start - fx we both get to go xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - hope af comes soon. If it comes tomorrow or next day will that still be ok for timings? I hope the clinic don't postpone. They don't seem to realise how frustrating that kind of thing is!
Why does af never show up when we want her. When we don't want her, she's always there making a nuisance of herself!

I've bought a few maternity dresses and a massive pillow to make sleeping more comfortable. It's so big I won't be able to fit the pillow, DH and the cat in the bed. I think DH realises he will be first to go!
Not bought much for the baby but haven't been able to resist a couple of things - clothes and a changing mat which was on offer. I've hidden them away though as I feel like it's bad luck to buy stuff this early.


----------



## NickyNack

Aw Lillie you poor thing, it must be so frustrating that AF hasn't arrived and on top of that ur stupid clinic saying you might miss ur slot - no wonder ur AF isn't here as ur prob stressed out and all this pressure on you isn't helping. Try to relax sweetheart and I'm sure it will come in the next few days and ur clinic will hopefully squeeze you in - what was ur actual AF date? Keeping everything crossed for you   and try not to get too down or worried about it and hopefully AF will bloody well show up 😤

LJH - I'm on max dosage of drugs so no there is nothing more that can be done - hopefully they will grow more in the next few days and they will scan me Monday after the weekend and they will be big enough for EC on the wed   what's ur fsh levels then, what does them been too high mean? Fx for you too Hun xx

Amy and Beccaboo glad it wasn't just me re that August/September board I was a bit gutted that I couldn't fit in to be honest but thought sod it I prefer my ccs ❤😘💕 xx

And yer GGBO - nadiya usually has fab flavourss but bubblegum and mint   urghhhh - Tamal to win!! 

Thanks Sarah bless you, and yer thought 18 was more like it as one of mine went over last time and that was the lead one xxx

Snowy - I would be tempted to buy stuff too - I often walk through to next childrens section and have a look at the affordable clothes in there


----------



## KALM

Nickynack, I'm sure I remember the nurses telling me they liked to see at least 3 follicles at 18 if possible before they say to trigger, then they would have grown to 20ish by EC day. I think your nurse was grumpy for no reason. Like the others said slow and steady growth is good, and yours were fairly similar in size which is good. 

Helen, fx the emotions are a good sign for you hon. Always best to have a good old cry if that's what you need, helps clear the system! 

Snowy, it is such a pain so few stores do maternity clothes in the shop. I was surprised even the big next in Oxford street and the one in London didn't do any maternity wear in store, only online. Loads of stores seem similar. It's not like there aren't a lot of pregnant women around, why should we have to resort to online shopping!? I have a few things from jojo maman Bebe that I love, also some from new look, and my tankini (which my bump is not big enough to wear yet!) is from Mothercare.

Right Lillie,           That's my AF dance for you that it arrives soon! How rubbish your clinic get to the point they are so busy they have to delay some ladies. Fx all works out ok in the end.

Ljh, glad you've been able to enjoy cuddles with your friends baby. My Facialist told me yesterday of someone she knew that gave birth at 24 weeks. The baby was intensive care for a long long time but was absolutely fine in the end. I was just thinking, eek, that would be only 4 weeks away for me. I can't imagine what a worry it would be to happen that early.

Re bake off I think Tamal could end up being the sneaky winner. He is pretty consistent. The filled puff pastry cone things had me salivating.. I so wanted one!

So I'm 20 weeks tomorrow.. Half way! It seems so unreal in a way to gave got this far, and of course truly blessed. It just seems to have flown by. I'm thinking of trying an nct nearly new sale on Saturday. They don't have them very often in my area and it would be good to see what it's like, even if I only buy one or two things. Apparently it's pavked and you have yo go with elbows at the ready! 20 week scan is on Monday...

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, I just scanned through quickly as I saw there was some Bake Off chat and I haven't watched it yet!! *Helen* sorry you are having such a hard time, I have been all over the place during the 2WW as well though actually now I think it is likely to be a no this time I feel a bit calmer (had my meltdown last night). I know I will feel very sad on Friday if it's still negative but hopefully not as bad as yesterday. Really hope you feel better tomorrow and that it's good news all the way for you this time.


----------



## LJH80

Just called clinic as need to call between 8-11 and took 178 attempts to get through to be told they are short staffed and may take longer than 72 hrs to get back to me - which will mean it's too late to start this month! I explained but she just said might not take that longer but currently is!!! Annoying if I have to wait to end of October now 😓


----------



## lillieb87

ljh that is shocking!! What clinic you at? fx for u hun x


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - as Lillie said, I also feel that's shocking! I really hope they call you soon. I don't understand why some clinics (including from personal experience) seem to take on too many patients at the same time and then have to cancel or postpone treatment. I feel really strongly that they should be doing all they can to tailor treatment to us and what we need each step of the way. Sorry for the rant but it really makes me cross!  It's a bit like Lillie's situation of AF having to arrive on a certain day of the week so she can go ahead with treatment. It's just bonkers. Surely fertility clinics should realise more than anyone that our bodies don't work to a timetable! x

Just a quick post from me - I've just finished reading "The Pursuit of Motherhood" by Jessica Hepburn. If anyone would like it, please PM me with your address and I'll pop it in the post to you  Perhaps when that person's finished it, they can do the same for another CC or someone else they know who may find it interesting x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies,
How are you feeling now? Is the cold still lurking?
I have just PM's you re book. 

LJH, thats terrible if you have to wait another month. I hope that isnt the case and hope they do get back to you too. It's bad enough waiting for our AF to come and all the steps of treatment let alone to get started. 

Hi Maisy, glad you feeling a bit better, I find that, I have a terrible emotional day and the next will feel the complete opposite. FX crossed still for you.

Kalm, wow for 20 weeks, that is a milestone and so pleased for you. Good luck for that scan on Monday and hope you get some bargains at the nearly new sale. I think babies get bought so many outfits, I bet lots of them dont hardly get worn. 

Lillie, frustrating for you too and hope your treatment isnt delayed because AF is late. Thats really not fair and as you say, it could be late next month for all you know. They should be able to start it when it comes if thats what they have said.

Hope all you other CC's are okay today. xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh that sounds crazy   really hope they get back to you soon so you can get started this month x  

Lillie I can't understand your clinic saying they can't fit you in if af is a little bit late, lots of people respond differently to drugs so some people might respond faster & some slower so surely they need to have a bit of flexibility with dates & theatre space, really hope it doesn't cause a problem for you x  

Kalm congratulations on getting to 20 weeks, I am in touch with miss woo who I think you cycled with before, we both found the cycle buddies board a bit odd which was a shame so are just in touch via pm x  

Maisie & Helen sending you both hugs & hoping you are doing ok x   

Beccaboo I will be trying one of my protein shapes later x  

Listening to your experiences it sounds like I have been really lucky with my clinic. Currently wearing orange knickers, orange patterned jumper, orange scarf, orange nail varnish & have orange handbag with frog stamp & little orange frog eraser so think I am orangey enough for today  

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## IloveWesties

Book being sent to Beccaboo today  x


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey ladies!
Hows everyone's day going?

Kalm - Happy 20 week day!  Midway through, how exciting  
Westies - you are kind offering out your book  
LJH - I really hope your clinic gets back to you asap, and you can get your round in this month.  FX for you babe

Hello to all you CC's apologies for the minimal personals.
But, as there hasnt been enough cake chat on here today, I thought I'd just let you know that I've just had a massive piece of bakewell tart, made in our local deli - it was fab!!!!! 

xx


----------



## wildflower

Sarah - how are you feeling? xx

Lillie - all this waiting is so frustrating isn't it! Fx af turns up soon xx

Snowy - I have an idea of something to buy for the baby: a bigger bed!! I hope your new sleep pillow makes you very comfy at night (and DH enjoys the sofa!)  
KALM - half way through dance for you      xxx

LJH - how rubbish for your clinic to do that. Hugs.

Amy - you made me laugh with your oranginess. I love it 

Maisie - thinking of you for tomorrow x

NickyNack - gosh I think that is quite weird bedside manner from that nurse, I'm sure your follies are fine don't worry about it chick x

Babycakes - thanks for the cake update 

I've watched GBBO, Tamal and Nadia are my faves I think. I really want an eclair now! Struggling a bit with the (not so) healthy eating today :/

Have a good evening everybody xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

LJH - my clinic were the same. I ended up with my FET delayed as they couldn't get back to me in time. It looked like it was going to happen a second time so I made a total nuisance of myself by going in there and pestering. I also wrote a letter complaining to the practice manager. I felt a bit bad as I know they are short staffed but it got things moving. Maybe you could do the same?


----------



## NickyNack

Hi my cc friends  

Westies/Beccaboo - I would love that book next if we are passing it on to each other  

LJH - can't believe ur clinic, totally out of order having to wait that long and putting ur cycle at risk of been delayed 😤 I would badger them a few times a day until they got back to me or send a letter of complaint like Snowy said - that really is no way to carry on!! My clinic are pretty good - sometimes they are engaged for quite a while but I always can get through and nurses call me back that day if busy when I call. Must be so frustrating as ur ready to go but they can't even call you back. Hope they call you before 72hrs and you don't miss ur slot for this month xx

Kalm - Cant believe its 20weeks for you on Mon! Hope the scan goes ok and you can see ur lonpvely LO all snug inside 😘 thanks for ur words and I hope my follies have grown nearer that 18/20 mark tomorrow for my scan xx

Lillie - any AF signs? Xx

Beccaboo - hope ur ok Hun x

Maisie I'm glad you feel a bit brighter and massive fx it's good news tomorrow xx

Wildflower - I'm struggling big time with control on eating less 😩 I eat healthy but can't help slipping in naughty treats!! I have put on a stone and a half this year as I can't run due to my dodgy ankle and I feel like I have a perm tyre round my middle which is where my weight collects - one of the managers today commented "I had packed on some weight lately'! I bit his head off and quite rightly too I think! 

I'll check in again later as got to go with my sis to pick her car up from the local airport which means I now have to do my stims at 6:30 every night instead of 8pm as might not be back in time and take take the risk with my Cetrotide xx


----------



## LJH80

Kalm wow 20 weeks, it's gone so fast but then as a lot of us are cycling again it shows how quickly time passes, good luck for next scan 

Babycakes, hmm home made deli snacks are making me hungry, I am on a super strict diet so bake off was a challenge last night but I have to get weighed tomorrow so can't think about nice food for a while!!! As af is here I know my weight goes up about 3lbs (currently 3.5 more than yesterday eeek) and after my holiday I was pushing my max really for Nhs bmi...I might treat myself to something nice at the weekend if I start stimms though!

Amy all your orangeness and the ccs good vibes must have bought me luck as I got a call back to come in tomorrow for my bloods and a scan, I've had to do a bit of swapping around as I have an exam tomorrow so need to go for bloods firsts at 7.30 then back at 3 for my ultrasound - fx all is well and I should start stimms tomorrow or Saturday eeek

Snowey, thanks for advice, thankfully I didn't need to go in but was seriously thinking that could have been an option for me as I was only half a mile from my clinic on a course today 

Nickynack - I cannot believe your manager said that!! So bad! I am struggling this year too, before my last treatment I had put on 2 stone in the year previous and managed to loose about 1.5 by doing insanity for 2 months, then last treatment put on 10lbs then lost that before my holiday only to put about 4 on again, which I lost in the last week but af making it go up 3lbs again arrrggh this year has been a write off - frustrating as for past 3/4 years I maintained a bmi of healthy weight and now I am in the overweight bracket - I'm blaming my age I think!!

Also Nicky - how do you find centrotide? I have got that one this time (I had buserlin last time)  

Hello to everyone else - thanks for all being suitably annoyed on my behalf today 

I am back to orange undies so hope that helped my good result today, it will be orange all the way for the next few weeks now, luckily I stocked up last time 😀


----------



## lillieb87

nickynack the cheek of ur boss!! ive had few of those comments b4 too in the past!!

ljh80 have u heard from the clinic?? i too am nearing the nhs limit on bmi but the clinic an tx stresses me so.much i reach for food to comfort me hehe

baby cakes cakes sounds lovely....its mcmillan coffee morn tomorroe so good excuse to eat cake all day.....hehe

kalm hoe u bumping along? is dh all better? my friend loves the nct sales....ur 20 weeks whoop whoop ur allowed to buy things hehe

amy i love that u are still with the orangeness lol i have one orange m an m stuck to my computer at work an it reminds me i am not in this alone....i have u crazy clems....perks me up when i feel like its me against the world!!

maisie good luck for tomorrow hun x

Sarahhow u feeling?

westies is that book a tear jerker?? worth a read?? let us know when u hear from.ur job x

snowy what clinic are/were u at??

ameoba how are things going? still enjoyin the job x

hello all u other ladies hope u are all doing well?

afm still no af altho not sure if she is on the way! I am   tmi alert....i read baby dancing brings on af......so every night i pounced like an animal...dh said last night.....errr are we havin sex to bringon ur af as this isnt like u.....hehe...answer....no course  not just when i start tx i never feel like it so gave u extra now lol x


----------



## LJH80

Haha lillie hope baby dancing does the trick...I think this often works too 😀 and yes heard back so in tomorow for bloods


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lillie - I hope everything works out for you timewise, it's absolutely impossible to fit your AF around the clinic! It must be busy there at the moment, my follow up isn't for three weeks (last time I could have gone one in three days). Hope last night's antics get things going. 

LJH - Hope you don't miss this month's slot either, it must be so frustrating. I hear you on the comfort eating, somehow knowing I need to stop isn't stopping me!

NickyNack - I'd have done the same thing, nobody should comment on anybody else's weight unless it's to say something nice. 

wildflower - Tamal is my favourite too I think. DW and I enjoyed a whole packet of eclairs between us whilst watching last night. 

Babycakes - I love bakewell tart. And I agree, more cake talk please.

Amy - You must be radiating orange. 

Kalm - Happy halfway point! Time really has flown. Good luck for your scan on Mon.

Hi Beccaboo, Amoeba, Westies, Snowy white, maisie, all of you guys. 

I am struggling a bit this evening but I haven't cried today, so I think I have turned a corner. Everywhere I go there seems to be a reminder, I really need to take the orange polish off my nails.  I post sometimes on another board on another website (a birth board for DS's due date) and I thought it was safe to go on a 'who's TTC?' thread (that I posted on the other day, before treatment disaster)... nope. It is now full of women talking about how they're already pregnant and when they're due, who told me I was the one being rude when I said something about it.  I should have known better... cursing myself for getting into something that could so easily upset me when I'm feeling this fragile. Arrrgh. The unfairness of it all just *hurts*. I can spend ages torturing myself over what I must have done to deserve it. 

Keeping busy though. Tomorrow we will take DS to the monthly Bliss morning (he was a SCBU baby and Bliss have been fab) at the local children's centre and then do some shopping... Saturday we are going to stay with my mum for a few days. We were going down on Mon but we've brought it forward a couple of days because I feel like I just need to get away from the house for a bit. Hoping it'll help. We'll see my dad, grandparents and some friends too and I do need to be kept busy.


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah sending you a hug   You don't need to take the orange nail varnish off, you will always be a cc   I hope you have a nice time at the bliss morning & a few days away might also help, there will always be difficult days but we are here to listen & send virtual hugs   I do glow today, I think I can be seen from the space station!  

Lillie I love the image of your lucky orange m&m on your computer & that you pounced on dh, hope it works x  

Ljh great that you heard back from the clinic & can have the bloods & ultrasound tomorrow even if you have to go twice for them, hope the exam goes well x  

Nickynack good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope the follies are doing well & the nurse is nicer this time, lovely that your mum will be with you x  

Wildflower I like tamal & Nadiya, we all need treats sometimes x  

Babycakes I think bakewell tart is healthy because it contains almonds?!  

Maisie wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow x  

Helen I hope you are doing ok x  

Amoeba I hope work is going well x  

Muchmore how long is it until you go away? X  

Hello snowy, Westies, Kalm, beccaboo, nahla, baby ninja & anyone I've missed


----------



## Snowy white1

Sarah - sorry you're feeling down. It actually sounds like you're being really strong though. Don't let those other ladies upset you. This is the only good board!
Hope you have a good time with your family.

Lillie - love the attempts to bring af on! Sounds like the kind of thing men made up, just like baby dancing and curry works for overdue babies. It certainly can't hurt to try though! 
I was at RMU at UCLH. The treatment was done by CRGH who were excellent but the day to day stuff was done by RMU and they were a bit of a nightmare. I am still super grateful to them all though as they did a good job!

Nickynack - can't believe someone would say that. What's wrong with some people?! Can't believe you didn't give him a slap!

LJH - glad they called you back and you didn't have to resort to my tactics.
Glad to hear you're going all out on the orange as well.

Babycakes - Bakewell tart is my absolute favourite. There's a place quite near me in St. Albans called Pudding Shop that literally has the best Bakewell. It's orgasmic!

Amy - I am impressed with your orangeness oh orange leader. Today I went a bit overboard with the fake tan so I really am orange all over!
Glad Lucy is on the mend.
How are Beccaboo's protein shapes? I still haven't made mine but have all the ingredients so will do at the weekend. DH didn't sound very impressed by them and suggested that we feed some to the birds. Cheeky boy won't be getting any!

Kalm - congrats on reaching the half way point! 
My maternity clothes from Seraphine arrived today and they're really nice. They don't look too maternityish and I think I'll be able to wear them even when I'm not pregnant.

Maisie and Helen - I hope you're both ok and everything crossed for both of you.

Westies - hope you're feeling better. When will you hear about the job?
I think I have a cold coming now too so they must be doing the rounds. 

Wildflower - laughed at your comment about the bed. Luckily DH is used to the spare room as I am very intolerant of his snoring!
Healthy eating is a nightmare. Just had a McDonalds for dinner - I feel so dirty!

AFM - my friend had her baby and all seems to be well. So relieved for her. Haven't seen any photos yet - can't wait though!

Really busy week at work this week so will be glad when it's over. Looking forward to some great rugby this weekend too. DH is Welsh and I am a mixture of Scottish and South African so we have lots of teams to support!


----------



## Amy76

Snowy great that you friend had her baby & all seems well   I love that you have gone for an all over orange look!   the protein shapes were nice & much more successful than my attempt at the cookies, but I was probably hoping for too much from them with not liking bananas or avocado   not sure they are healthy enough to cancel out last nights melt in the middle chocolate pudding though!


----------



## NickyNack

Hey everyone just a quickly before I visit the land of nod as early one tomorrow and thanks for ur comments re one of my bosses - to be honest I feel like taking him aside as it's not the first time he has said it and this time he added 'ur DP must have noticed you have packed on the pounds'!! I wouldn't mind but I'm quite tall at over 5 foot 8 and I am prob about 11 stone or maybe just over at the minute so as size 12/14 - I was about 9 stone 10/ 10 stone at the start of the year so it's not as if I'm bleeding massive!! It's all around my middle as my legs and arms are always slim and my bum isn't to bad - look I'm justifying my weight and size to you lovely lot, this  is what he's done to me ha ha - bloody insensitive men, they have no idea what we go through never mind this in top if our usual traumas 😤 rant over!! 

Amy glad the protein shapes went down ok but I think a lil treat now and again is justified as we all love our food and cakes on here don't we now   Ur orange outfit and accessories sounded fab today - love it x

Snowy - I may still slap him to be honest! hope you get some real time to relax this weekend (cuddle up to ur new pregnancy pillow 😚) after ur busy week and enjoy the Rugby x

Lillie haha ur DH sounds just like mine re sex as I am the same during stims and think it's because we are probed and prodded - last thing we want ey - mine isn't too happy at the min as we have to use condoms and says its like wearing a sock and can't feel anything   hope a good romp does bring on ur AF tho like ur DH says   x

LJH - comforting that u have the same struggle as me of keeping trim - it's tough isn't it and I def find it harder as I'm nearing the big 40   as for the Cetrotide it's fine - doesn't hurt in my tum at all just itches afterwards and goes red which the nurses at my clinic have all said is normal - the only thing with it is you can't take it late and have to make sure you inject it every 24 hrs and not over, but other than that it's ok xx

Sarah our poor cc, so sorry ur finding things tough at the minute, I think anyone in ur position would Hun   Maybe give that other site a wide berth esp if they are been insensitive cow bags and stick with us lot as we will always be here for you and you can always tell us exactly how you are feeling 😘 Just take ur time and take comfort that it's not over for you yet, ur donar may still be available or have some reserves - fx to that   Sending you massive   And hope you have a fab few family days away xx

Na night for now - scan time tomorrow, hope my mum coming with me brings me luck   Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely ladies of orangeness  
Nickynack I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and those follies have been growing nice and evenly. 
Lillie I admire your dedication to the AF cause ... as I'm guessing your DH does too 
Westies what's the book about?
Babycakes bake well is my all time favourite dessert  
Ljh im glad you didn't have to wait too long in the end. 
Amy hoorah for the orange look  
AFM well I've caught up with gbbo so now I'm all ready for some serious French pastries! We leave very early in the morning so I should prob go to sleep really. I am honestly so glad to be getting away and having some space and fun. 
Sarah I totally get the need to be away and busy so I truly hope your time at your mum's is really restoring. I'll be thinking of you and raising a glass of wine or Rather a  particularly juicy chunk of chocolate (since I'm tea total) to you


----------



## NickyNack

Have a fab time much more, relax and recuperate and have lots of fun you bloody well deserve it Hun, lots of   And can't wait to hear all about it when you get back 😘 Xxx


----------



## lillieb87

thinking of you today maisie fx for bfp xx


----------



## LJH80

Arrgh so annoyed, just been for bloods and bmi check - it's 30.2 and needs to be 30 but I weighed at home and without clothes was 3lbs lighter but they didn't want me to try again without clothes!! I now need to have scan and see Dr this afternoon to see if I can start, doesn't seem to be any consideration for the fact I am fully clothed and also af is here....so just have to wait now and hope it doesn't put me off my exam this morning 

Sorry for me post just about to start course so will check back in later

Hope you all have a good Friday


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning chatty CC's.

Amy, lovely to hear you went all out orange yesterday. Glad the protein shapes were a success.

Babycakes, bakewell tart sounds very good, one of my fav's too. Hope you doing ok. xx

Hi Wildflower. Its good to have some treats. GBBO always make me fancy something nice too.

Hi Nickynack. That's definitely not a very nice comment from your manager and to say that sort of thing to a lady is really insensitive. It must be really frustrating when you cant run or exercise because of your ankle. How are you getting on with that? Good luck on the scan today, hope there is some more good steady improvement and glad you have your mum back with you for support. xx

LJH, so glad you got a call back, hurrah! You must have had bloods done by know but good luck for the ultrasound later. Hope all is ok and you can get started. xx

Sarah, sorry to hear the other board upset you a bit, stick on this one with us CC's to cheer you up. It still must feel so devastating but so glad you keeping busy and have a few days away with family. That will be nice for you. xx

Snowywhite, haha about the protein balls for the birds, I always joke and say they look like something you would put out to the birds. Hope they taste nice and DH likes them. 
Glad your maternity clothes arrived and you liked them and also great that your freind and her baby are well. Hopefully you get snowy cuddles with them soon.
Im looking forward to the england/wales rubgy game tomorrow night too. 

Muchmore, enjoy your holiday, you totally deserve the time away. French pastries, freshly bakes croissant's, hmmmm I can smell them now. Enjoy and tell us all about it when you get back.  xx

maisie, thinking of you today. please let us know how you get on. xx

Hi to all the other CC's. 

AFM, I got up and did my usual Friday run with my dad and DH, its dark now in the morning as we go out! it was a really quick 5k in just over 23mins. Havent been that quick since before my last treatment so thats set me up for the day. 
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH, sorry I posted before I saw your post.
How annoying, in fact I really really hate the whole BMI calculation, in fact I even hate scales! 
Your BMI calculation might be high but doesnt necessarily mean you are overweight especially if you have alot of muscle. What the scales say can be so dependent on so many factors, what time of day you weigh, what you have just eaten, drank, time of the month. 
Im sure if it's only just over what the nurses are saying it should be it wont make a difference. 

Dont let it put you off your exam, and good luck for scan later. xx


----------



## NickyNack

Just checking in so quickly want to say that sucks LJH as ur only slightly over for godsake I wouldn't let them refuse you to start and would kick off as ur clothes and time of the month is what will have slipped you over!! Make a fuss as they should definitely let you start - fx crossed  they do and try to chill out and de stress ready for ur exam Hun


----------



## NickyNack

Hi becca boo hi by the way will reply properly later and glad you squeezed in a quick run with ur Dad

Maisie - really massive fx for ur OTD today xx


----------



## lillieb87

lhj thinking of u gun fx they wil let u start...0.2! seriously u should hav said can u visit the bathroom.....

afm called clinic an asked what to do if af arrives over weekend an i can go ahead an start injecting so soundslike they wont delay me a month!!

also i am doing you proud ladies.....had 2 pieces of cake already with a yhird on my shelf....all in aid of McMillian cancer charity


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie well done with the cake eating, especially as it is for such a good cause x  

Maisie thinking of you & hoping it is good news x  

Ljh how ridiculous about the 0.2 bmi   really hope your bloods are fine, the exam goes well & the ultrasound is ok so you can get started x  

Muchmore I hope you have a lovely holiday x  

Beccaboo well done with the early morning run, I am starting to miss exercise now but hopefully it will be worth it if the scan next week shows the stims drugs are working x  

Nickynack I hope your scan goes well today x  

Westies I hope you get good news on the job x  

Sarah hope you are having a nice day today x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok  

The man from hotpoint came out this morning & changed the door over on mums fridge freezer 3.5 wks after it was delivered   he had to use a saw to cut one of the plastic covers so it fitted & it took him an hour even though we had already taken the doors off & he brought more parts so we don't feel like complete idiots for not being able to do it, currys also phoned up to say they have a set of door reversal parts for her which they ordered so we might collect them to add to the 5 spare feet & various fixings we still have left over!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lillie, your coments do make me smile.  
I am glad there will be no delay for you too. Phew. Now hurry up AF. You will have to get jiggy again tonight in the hope it brings it on over weekend. 
Good work on the cake, in aid of the charity morning its an even better excuse.

Amy, will definitely be worth the break. How are you feeling on stimms, are you feeling like your ovaries are starting to feel heavier? Thats how I felt on my fresh go even though I had very few. 
Glad the fridge freezer door is sorted, sounded like it wasnt as easy as they originally said it would be.

Nearly weekend time ladies, Im looking forward to doing a food shop tonight as our cupboards are looking a little bare, we were supposed to go Tues but didnt. Im particulary looking forward to purchasing some frozen yoghurt, I hope sainsbury's has some of to coconut colaborative frozen yoghurt otherwise I wont be best pleased 

xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey CC's,
Just checking in to say Hi.
Any news Maisie?  Fx you get a good result. 
LJH - I really hope your appointment goes ok this afternoon and they say you can start - it's not like you were way over the limit.
NickyNack - I would be so cross with your boss, thats way out of line and something should be done about him.   on your behalf.
Amy - glad the fridge door saga is finally fixed, what a palava!
Lillie -  great work on the cake eating, and for charity too!  THat cancels out any calories in the cake for sure!   Hope it brings on AF!
Westies - Cant waitto hear if you got the job, fx for you babe

Hope everyone else if doing ok.

AFM, bit of a rubbish morning, someone crached into my car on the way to work this morning, would you believe his sat nav fell into his lap and he hadnt realised we were all stopped at a junction!  needless to say, he used my car as the brakes.
Midwife is sending my up to the hosp for a check up, so am really hoping Bert is ok.
Mum and dad are coming up to take me bless them, and will make me stay at theirs tonight as DH is away - they are so lovely.

I'll prob not be on much over the weekend, as it is our 'family weekend'  instead of doing the commercial mothers and fathers day on my side of the family, we all get together in Sept (around the day of my mum's parents birthdays) and have a family weekend, without the set menus or crowds of the other days!  Am looking forward to it even more after this morning.

Take care ladies, and glad those who tried out the other boards have stayed put here, we are a lovely group together.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Awe babycakes sending you a big hug   how awful that some idiot decided to use your car instead of his brakes   really hope bert is ok & you get well looked after & can enjoy your family weekend x  

Beccaboo I can't feel anything from stims, but I don't think I did last time, I think my abdomen is a bit numb from the surgery I had but hopefully something is happening, think I might have to go looking for frozen yogurt this weekend too x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs - still no news on the job, thanks to those who asked. Each hour that goes past gives me less confidence. I'm not sure whether to call the woman in HR who set up the interview in an hour or so if I've not heard by then? It'll be annoying to have to wait over the weekend not knowing.

Babycakes - sorry to hear about the accident. Great that your parents are looking after you and that you're getting checked out to be on the safe side. I hope everything's OK and you have a wonderful weekend x

Amy - hooray at your Mum having her fridge sorted (finally!) x

LJH - what did your doctor have to say? I'm sure it'll be fine x

MuchMore - I hope you have a good trip over to France and have a wonderful time x

Sarah - hope you're doing OK   x

Maisie - I hope you're OK. Been thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for your OTD x

Hi to everyone else. I hope you're all having a good Friday and have a fun weekend ahead xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Babycakes - sorry to hear about the accident. Hope Bert is ok and glad you're getting checked out.
Enjoy the family weekend!

Beccaboo - hope you find your yummy yogurt!

Amy - glad the fridge is finally sorted. Can't believe how easy they thought it would be at the start! 

LJH - seems crazy they would delay for such a small margin. It's really annoying when they make you keep your clothes on! So unfair. 
Hope exam went well

Muchmore - hope you got to France ok and have already had lots of French treats!

Westies - shame you haven't heard from the job. Perhaps the HR lady can give you some info before the weekend. 

Lillie - glad you're not going to be delayed. More baby dancing for you this weekend!!

Maisie - thinking of you x

AFM - finished work early today and went to Mothercare to buy a pressie for my friend's baby boy. Spent ages in there browsing as I love tiny clothes. Brought her LO a little Tigger set. 
Also tried on some maternity clothes. They had a fake bump in the changing rooms so tried it on to see what it feels like. Then I took a photo and sent it to DH saying my bump had finally popped. The plonker believed me!


----------



## KALM

*snowy* your comment about the fake bump cracked me up! I didn't know they had those. So funny.

*babycakes* so sorry to hear about your accident, I hope Bert is just fine and you are not too shaken from the shock. How is the damage to your car? Have a lovely family weekend.

*muchmore* enjoy your holiday, I hope the break away does a world of good.

*ljh* I was so shocked they could consider cancelling your cycle when they hadn't weighed you properly with no clothes and taking AF into account. That's just terrible. If they do try I would kick up a huge fuss.mhope it didn't put you off your stride with the exam, did it go ok? What was it in?

*amy* hurrah that the fridge door saga is finally over!

*westies* sorry to hear no job news as yet.. Wasn't the final interview only towards the end of this week?they might need a few days to consider all the applicants I guess.

*maisie* hope you are ok, I've been checking in all day to see if you posted.

I can see I'm going to have to check out all the frozen yoghurts you guys keeping talking about. I rarely have that, or ice cream to be fair.

We have DP's parents here for the weekend. Going out for italian meal tonight and to the theatre tomorrow. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## LJH80

Snowey how funny mother care have fake bumps - did you get any clothes in the end?

Westies I hope you got your news? If not fx for some good news next week

Lillie any af signs?

Babycakes your weekend with family sounds lovely, have a fab time and I hope your check up went well after that idiot crashes into you this morning! 

Beccaboo hope you get the yogurt, the chocolate one was really scrummy

Afm horrible day but good outcome, I've just started my Menopur injections tonight so good news is I have officially started again but my day was pretty stressful, after the mornings bmi saga I went off to my course but the exam started a bit late so I had to rush and leave with 30mins to spare in order to make my scan appt so I basically guessed the last few questions so sure I have failed, then had nightmare journey to Hospital as I was in the centre of manchester. Appt was good so left feeling happy and relieved, then I had a car park experience to rival westies, I met my husband at the hospital and I parked on the lower level and him on top, on the way out I said lets swap cars as he has taken the brand new one which our phones sync to and the nurse was calling me to confirm I could start tonight and I didn't want to miss it, so off we go but as I try to leave my ticket won't work as its for lower level, by the time I realise there are 4 cars behind me (it's 4pm busy centre manchester car park) so I call dh who is with the car park people downstairs who let him out and say to him is your wife the one in the black merc upstairs he says yes and tells me so of he goes and I think they are coming to release me. After few mins nobody appears so I press the button which rings for ages and then connects to a call centre in Holland - the people cannot understand my issue and say they will call someone else, I then notice a sign with a mobile number for local car park contact so I call but it's off, I call back Holland - same issue by this time 6 cars are behind me so have to get out and coordinate all reversing so I can move and let them out, by now it's about 20 mins, I have major pmt and feel like crying and killing someone or anyone I can find, call Holland again and literally screaming I am going insane and they need to let me out, still Holland can't help!!! I eventually get in touch with the people on the mobile who tell me after letting my husband out and knowing I was stuck they have left the car park and are now 15 mins away...they thought Holland would let me out, by this point I am practically crying and going mental, they say they will come back, I ask why they can't call Holland and tell them to let me out - they can't! Argghh I call Holland again and basically crying down the speaker and also going insanely mental (not my finest hour) they eventually let me out about 50 mins later!! I couldn't even talk to dh until just now as took me so long to chill out, TFI FRIDAY aarrghhhh

But at least hospital said I can start otherwise I don't know what would have happened to my mood or Holland hahaha


----------



## LJH80

Kalm, was all ok in the end they let me off - I did say it's silly if I am fully clothed and offered to take them off haha

My exam was in project management - was quite hard as you really need to concentrate and read lots of scenarios and case studies then answer questions but my concentration was a bit shot after the bmi saga and also needing to leave before the end to make my scan ..but hey ho would rather start treatment than pass an exam I can easily retake 

Have a nice weekend with family


----------



## IloveWesties

KALM - I was #5 of 6 to be interviewed and that was on Tuesday. The final person was on Wednesday. The hiring manager said that they would make a decision by the end of the week and I'd be notified either way. I spoke with the HR lady at around 4.30pm and the good news is that she hadn't yet received a decision from the people interviewing. So, I guess I just need to wait until Monday now! x


----------



## wildflower

LJH - what a stressball of a day but so glad to hear it all worked out and you are starting on stimms. All the best chick. (sorry about your horrible car park nightmare!)

Babycakes - sorry to hear about your bump, really hope (and expect) that Bert is all ok and nicely cushioned. Have a fun family weekend xx

KALM - have a lovely italien & theatre filled weekend

Snowy - well done on your mothercare browsing I think that is really positive. I can't really explain why but I really struggled with mothercare when I was pregnant. The little clothes are so cute though! Ha Ha that is hilarious about your DH thinking your bump popped 

Westies - I really hope your job comes through. fx. I keep on getting suggestions that I'm going to have a phone interview that never actually materialises. I'm not in a rush to get back to work so I'm ok about that, but it kind of makes me feel like they can't be bothered with me.

Amy - have fun on your fro-yo hunt!

Beccaboo - Well done on your run (SO FAST!   ) 
Sometimes friday nights in the supermarket is the best start to the weekend 

MuchMore - i'm hoping you are having a lovely break xx

Lillie - good work on the charity cake 

NickyNack - i hope your scan went well today xxx

afm - am having a massive The Good Wife obssession / marathon at the moment. Its ace. Have i replaced my caffeine addiction with the good wife? Yes, yes i have. We are off out tonight for a very rare night out at a tapas place so I'm quite exciting about that. I hope the food is good quality!

have a lovely weekend everybody xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie hope it was good news today xx  

Westies fx for Monday xx

Kalm enjoy the meal out and theatre trip xx

Babycakes hope all is ok with Bert. X have a fun family weekend xx

LJH what a nightmare if a day with a roller coaster of emotions but glad to hear it's all worked out and congrats on your first injection xx

Snowy your DH has made me lol!  but glad you started trying on clothes...at some point little snowy will come out of hiding xx

Nickynack hope scan went well today xx

 to all the ccs and hope you've all had a good day, and have a lovely weekend planned xxx

AFM had another busy week at work, but am loving it 😀 Went to friends for baby cuddles on Wednesday and now she came to mine so had a lovely 2hours of cuddles from the twins.. 👶🏼👶🏼☺☺  I've had this weird dermatitis appear on grudge if nose and have steroid cream from GP for it...we've narrowed it Dunn to m new glasses. It looks like I have an allergy to them...there's always one weirdo   it's exactly wear my glasses sit and if I wear either if my other glasses it starts to settle down but put new ones on and it flares up again. Spoke to optician and they will replace/exchange them so a trip to the opticians tomorrow! Like getting new glasses but really really liked these ones so gutted I'm allergic to them 😟


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening all, 
Yippee it's Friday evening. 

Snowy, haha that made me laugh that you tried out a fake bump and tricked DH with it. 

Ljh, aww poor you and the car park saga. Glad it ended well with you getting to your scan. Hope the exam went well even if you did have to leave early. Glad things were all ok on the bmi front. 
Also thanks for the coconut Colaberative frozen yoghurt a reccomendation. I bought the coconut one and there was another brand banana and honey. I'm tucked into some of the coconut one now and it's delicious. 

Westies, dhame you have to wait until Monday but least you know you are still in the running with them not made a decision yet. Fx for Monday. Have you made any nice plans for weekend? Hope it's a better one than last weekend! 

Hi Kalm, I'm at the theatre tomorrow with my mum, we are watching a play called Rebecca! Based on the film and book if you know of it. Can't think of authors name, daphne someone! What are you going to see? Is this the bodyguard or had you seen that, I can't remember. 

Wildflower, wasn't too bad food shopping, it was pretty quite and least we stocked up for the weekend now, and I got to enjoy guilt free frozen yoghurt! 
Glad you've found something non foodie to replace caffeine! Hehe! Enjoy your night out tonight, tapas sounds good. 

Amoeba, how are you? You still been working hard? I hope you have a weekend off to do nice things. 

Maisie, how are you doing? 

Nickynack, how was the scan today? 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, doh, missed your post. Glad you all good and got lots of twin cuddles this week xx


----------



## HelenGB

hi lovelies, sorry ive been so flaky recently, this 2ww is getting to me a lot more than last time, i am really struggling, I did a regular p test just now, didnt have any FRER's, and it was bfn, im hoping ive just tested too early or because its not first wee of the day or anything, im clinging to all hopes. i shouldnt have done the test, DH is out for the night and now i cant stop crying


----------



## Beccaboo

Helen, wait and test again on OTD. As you say it could be a number of things, the test maybe not sensitive enough or not first wee of the day. Hang on in there until Monday lovely. Is DH back tonight. Maybe try and do something nice weekend to take you mind off testing. Big hugs xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Ljh - just bought a couple of tops from Mothercare as none of my casual / sports tops really fit anymore and I need stuff to wear to Pilates.
Sorry to hear about that car park nightmare. Can't believe it took them that long to let you out!

Wildflower - I also struggled in Mothercare the first time I went a few months ago. I find it all a bit overwhelming in there. This time it was better as I was technically shopping for someone else.

Helen - what kind of HPT did you use? Does it say what level of pregnancy hormone it detects? It's just that some of them will only pick up 50 mIU/ml and it might be too early for you to have that much in your pee, especially if it's not first pee of the day. Hopefully when you test in a few days or if you use a FRER you will get a better result.


----------



## HelenGB

thanks Beccaboo, DH will be back later on. Sorry Im being such a drama llama, im just finding it really hard this time after everything that happened last time, plus iv ejust had a really crappy week at work. and its all just a bit too much.


----------



## HelenGB

thansk snowy, it was a clearblue i got free with my ovulation sticks, it wasnt  a FRER like i used last time, i cant seem to find any in the shops no matter where i go and the ones we ordered online never came, apparently it was dispatched on monday bu tthey still arent here so i just though i would use the one i had. big mistake


----------



## Snowy white1

Clear blue are the worst. That damn thing kept telling me I was I was only 1-2 weeks pregnant when I was much further on. Caused me to have a meltdown - thought I was having a CP.
I don't think they're sensitive at all.


----------



## HelenGB

it wasn't  a digi one, just a normal one with the 2 windows.  I have  a boots digi one as well upstairs which i bought ages ago before we started ivf, used one of them already. but then i read how the digio ones arent that good and decided not to use it. i only used this CB one cos i had it, wish id just stuck to FRERs. I guess i was kinda hoping that if it was twins then the hgc level would be high enough on already to detect on a CB


----------



## Amy76

Westies sorry you didn't hear about the job but hopefully you will get good news on Monday x  

Snowy I love that you sent dh a photo of yourself wearing a baby bump & he thought baby snowy had popped out!  

Kalm I hope you have a nice meal out & a good time at the theatre x  

Ljh sorry to hear about your car park nightmare, it sounded awful   great that you started your injections though x  

Wildflower good that you have found something to replace the caffeine addiction   hope you have a nice meal at the tapas place x  

Amoeba lovely that you have had lots more cuddle, how annoying about the glasses, hopefully you will find some others you like just as much x  

Beccaboo great that you got some frozen yogurt, hope you have a nice time at the theatre tomorrow x  

Helen sorry you are struggling, it could easily just be too early especially as it was fet & not fmu, sending you hugs x  

Didn't go frozen yogurt shopping tonight but did get some raspberries from the local farm shop which were lovely  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Helen it really is early days. Wait until OTD (not long now) and use a more sensitive test if you can. Have you tried boots or superdrug for the frer as that's where I always got mine. Keeping everything crossed for Monday for you xxxxxx


----------



## HelenGB

thanks ladies, ive calmed down a bit now, im justa  bit cross at myself for doing the test.  DH is going to try and get some FRERs on his way home tonight from the 24hour asda, but if not im just going to wait until my beta on monday


----------



## Beccaboo

Helen, if you having a beta on Monday at least that should give you a much more accurate result. 
Big hugs. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quickie to say hang in there Helen  not long to go now.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## KALM

Helen, hang in there, you are still 3 days off, so even with a FRER it might not pick anything anything up yet. 

LJH, omg, awful car park experience!! I'm not surprised you were near/in tears. Why do these things happen when we are feeling emotional anyway and tip us over the edge!

Beccaboo, tomorrow we are going to see The Ladykillers at a real cute little theatre near us that is a converted watermill. Enjoy Rebecca, I've read the book (it's by daphne de maurier).

Westies, glad you are still in with a chance!

Wildflower, I hope your tapas was good. My Italian was lush, could only have been improved by being able to have a glass of wine and to finish it off with a limoncello! 

Snowy if you want some good Pilates leggings, I love my pregnancy yoga leggings from fittamamma, and I have a discount code which I think you could use if you wanted.

Amoeba, is it from the bridge of your nose that the glasses are rubbing, or actually the frames? I just wonder maybe if they just changed the nose rest bits that might solve it?

Night all!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm it is the bridge of my nose and upwards, exactly where the frame sits against my nose. It's a plastic frame so no nose rest bits to change. I know it's he frame causing it as if I wear either of my other glasses (both plastic frames) the redness calms down and with the steroid cream clears up but as soon as I put the new glasses on it reappears bright red and nasty looking! 

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx.


----------



## HelenGB

That's really weird amoeba, plastic frames are usually hypoallergenic. I hope you find another pair you like xx


----------



## Smileycat

Sadly my pregnancy didn't progress past 7 weeks. Had a scan today to confirm. Cruelly my body still thinks I'm pregnant and so I have all the symptoms. I have to wait for a referral to my EPU.

Absolutely gutted. Sorry for the sad news.  Will take a little break from here but wanted to wish you all the best.

X


----------



## maisie2012

Oh *Smileycat* I am really really sorry.     I always think it must be more difficult to get a BFP and then have a miscarriage than just get a negative at the start. Take good care of yourself.  It may not be helpful to say this at the moment but it must be a good thing that you can get as far as a BFP. Hope you can find some nice things to do in the next few weeks to take your mind off all of this.

I had my official BFN yesterday, though I had a very good idea earlier in the week. I am doing ok.


----------



## maisie2012

*Helen* just wanted to say I'm thinking of you, I know the last few days of the 2ww are really tough


----------



## maisie2012

just to say thanks for all your kind messages wishing me well for yesterday, sadly it was not to be this time but I really appreciate all your support xxxx


----------



## HelenGB

oh smiley i am so so sorry, you poor thing  my thoughts are with you lovely, im not surprised you need time away, this can be a tricky place when you are feeling down  

maisie thank you and i am so sorry it hasnt worked out for you this time round, soon though hun, soon


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Maisie sorry to hear of bfn xxx   

Smiley gutted to hear of mc. Take time to recover mentally and physically. It is hard but you will get there xxxxx    

Helen the people in opticians said the same but the reaction only happens with that one pair of glasses and not my other plastic frames, so they're wondering if something in the Jimmy Choos that causing the reaction but getting a lovely pair of Tiffany glasses instead (same manufacturer as my Michael Kors glasses so hopefully should be ok) xxx

  think we should have a group hug today xxxx


----------



## maisie2012

thanks Amoeba   yes a group hug sounds good. Tiffany glasses sound lovely. 

thanks Helen, how are you feeling today? xx


----------



## HelenGB

oooh tiffany, swanky!! we used to sell those in the last shop i worked in, jimmy choo do use a funny plastic if i remember correctly, same as gucci, they use it too. mine are bvlgari and i love them, simliar style to the tiffany ones but slightly smaller. it took me 8 months of working there to pick which ones i wanted xD do you go to vision express by any chance?

maisie - feeling a lot better today, good nights sleep really helped, plus huggles from DH when he got home.


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Smiley, I'm so sorry to hear your news -    to you.  please take care of yourselves, and we'll be here for you wehnever you feel ready to come back.  

maisie - gutted for you too babe,   this really is a tough process. PLease take care.

Helen - hang in there babe, fx for you on monday.

Just a quick one today as no signal at mums, hi and hugs to everyone else.  THanks for your concern ladies, Midwife says Bert is fine after our crash - am so relieved.

You really are a great group of friends, a true pillar of support.

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Bonjour ladies! 
I am sitting in the sunshine outside a cafe in Avignon watching ducks play in a fountain and I had e just drunk a sublime hot chocolate. But I wanted to check in and say I am thinking of you all ... and especially of Maisie and smiley.  Ladies I am so very sorry to hear your news. And well done for getting this far in what is a tough old journey at times. I will be thinking of you both very much and praying you get lots of space for rest and recovery. It's certainly not the end of the road for either of you but I know it feels like a bloody big brick wall at the moment. Take it a moment at a time and do all the things you love. 
Funny how we go isn't it ... I still can't close my Sharps Bin for the final time. I know it'll happen but not yet. We have to do things in our own time.


----------



## lillieb87

quick one from me

   
sending big cuddles to all!!

Smiley so sorry to read ur news sending  

maisie also sending   

ameoba sorry about the sore face huni x

The thread has made me want to cry for u today! such a horrible process an its cruel to the most nicest of people

Hope all u other ladies are ok an thinking of u all xx


----------



## maisie2012

Thanks *Babycakes*, really glad for you that all is ok with Bert xx

*Muchmore* thank you for your kind message. We will have at least one more try, maybe two, but I am not doing so well with my egg numbers (2 last time, 4 this time with an extra drug) which does make it more challenging. I am still holding out for that one good one. Though part of me thinks it will just be a relief when it's all over, even if we don't succeed, and I can just reconcile myself, instead of being hopeful then having my hopes dashed again. I hope that you have a lovely day in Avignon. I went there years ago but was just passing through for 24 hours so the tourist information office told me to go to the Pope's Palace and the bridge! Which I did. The Pope's Palace was amazing.

*Lillie* thank you for the lovely cuddles. Hope you are ok xxxx

*Helen* I'm so pleased you're feeling a bit better today. Really hoping you get your BFP on Monday


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smiley I am so sorry to read your news, this journey can be so cruel sometimes   take time & know that we are all thinking of you & will be here when you feel ready to come back, sending hugs xxx    

Maisie I am sorry that it didn't work out this time, take care lovely x  

Babycakes great to hear that you & Bert are ok, hope you have a nice weekend x  

Amoeba it does seem strange about the glasses but great that you have found a nice replacement pair x  

Muchmore it sounds like you are having a lovely time, enjoy x  

Helen great that you are feeling a bit better this morning x  

Sarah I hope you have a nice time away staying with your mum x  

Lots of love to all of you x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Helen yes I go to Vision Express! X


----------



## Snowy white1

Smiley - I'm so sorry to hear that. It's so cruel once you've got that BFP and seen a hb. Do they know what happened or is it just one of those things? Also cruel that your body is still acting pregnant. Hopefully the EPU can help. Big hugs x

Maisie - also really sorry to hear your news. Hopefully next time will be the one.

This journey is so hard. I just wish there was an easier way us to get our babies. It's so frustrating as many of us are strong, successful women and if we want something we can just work hard and we'll achieve it. It's sad that this is just one area where hard work won't cut it. It seems you just need luck.

AFM - just went out for lunch finished with a big slice of red velvet cake. Looking forward to an afternoon of rugby now


----------



## KALM

Oh Smiley, I am so very sorry, I know too well the heartbreak of an MMC, it was the saddest day of my life. Sending   (Lots of them) and if there is any way I can help, having been through the same last year, please just pm me to let me know.

Maisie, so sorry it wasn't your time either. Am glad you are still up for trying again.

My lunch just arrived, sitting outside at a cafe, so will pop back on later.


----------



## lillieb87

Hi ladies need a little help...

dr is to start day 1 of full bleed....yday i spotted 2day began with spottin an at lunchtime mega af cramps...an marked my underwear red/pink) is today day 1? my second day is always my heaviest but that doesn't make it day 1 does it?

sorry for tmi i just never been long protocol before an dont want to mess up haha xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I have always started dr on day 21 of my cycle on long protocol & had another af before starting stims, I would count today as day 1, the drugs will take over so it shouldn't matter too much, exciting that you are getting started x


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks amy I will take my injection before bed I think! the clinic kept emphasising day 1 full bleed so its given me a complex lol...i keep thinking they said full bleed not heaviest day haha!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovelies, 
Just caught up first time today. 

Smiley, I am so sorry and sad to hear this. Life is so cruel sometimes. Big hugs and take that time out you need. Xx

Maisie, sorry your bfn was confirmed. Xx I hope after some time you can try again. 

westies, thank you for the book and your lovely little message. Perfect packaging, I didn't expect anything less. My DH text me today as I've been out the whole day and says 'you have a package here labelled beccaboo!' That made me smile. Xx

Hope all you cc's ok. 

Xx


----------



## HelenGB

Sorry I can't help lillie. Only ever done short protocol.

Awe beccaboo thats so sweet. I think it was Nicky who said she'd like to borrow next. Would it be alright if I borrowed after?

Amoeba, I used to work for ve and they all sound like frames they sell, also I know they are really good if you ever have any problems


----------



## IloveWesties

Smiley - I'm absolutely gutted for you honey, huge hugs. I sent you a personal message earlier when I read your news. We'll be thinking of you and will be here when you're ready to come back x

Maisie - sorry that it's an official BFN for you this time  big hugs x

Beccaboo - glad it's arrived safe and sound 😊 I'm not one for reading quickly but devoured that book in a few nights as just found I couldn't put it down. It'll be interesting to hear what you think of it when you read it but no rush obviously x

Lillie - I felt the same as you - all of the bad news made me feel very sad earlier today. It's so horrid as you just want good things for everyone on the thread. Also, I agree with Amy that I would class day 1 as today if you had spotting yesterday. I think they just mean the first full day of bleeding rather than full on bleeding if that makes sense. Good luck with the meds. Exciting that you're starting again x

Amoeba - sorry to hear about the odd reaction to your glasses but glad you got it sorted x

Helen - me and DH both wear glasses and have bought our last few pairs from Vision Express as they have a fab selection in the big branch in Bristol x

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all having a lovely Saturday evening x

AFM - DH and I went out for a scrummy early evening meal and are now home watching the rugby in our PJs! Rock and roll! So comfy though - love it. Come on England! DH did make me laugh though as he said we should be cheering on Wales as that's where our frosties live at the moment he he x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lillie - I asked for clarification on this from the clinic and they said what they mean is the first day of actual red blood, not brown or pink spotting. I'd count today as CD1 too. Good luck getting underway again. 

Smileycat, I am so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself at this difficult time and know that we are all thinking of you. 

I'm sorry this cycle hasn't worked out for you maisie


----------



## Nahla

Hallo CCs.
I have been reading but not posted during the last few days...

smiley, I am really gutted for You. It must be so hard...take your time out and come back whenever you want...  this week I had a patient who told me ( he himself has colon cancer), his son and wife have just lost twins at 18 weeks. Life can be so cruel. had to think about my daughter which I lost at 25 weeks.  

maisie, I had everything crossed for you. So sorry. I am glad you dont give up hope and seem to feel ok. 

lillie, sorry I cant help. I was always on short protocol. 

muchmore: sounds like you are thinking about one more go? enjoy your time out. I was in Avignon many years ago, I remember it was really cold and I was disappointed by the bridge. but the city is nice...I really like France. please have a pain au chocolat and a cafe creme for me.....


afm: after all those news...how can I ever be just happy to be pregnant? I am in constant fear of losing the babies somehow....I think this will stay until they are both here safely....hopefully 
Went shopping today for ds. really exhausting. things start to become more difficult. had to work 5 days 8 hours plus, which is really much...I always run around a lot. dont know for how long I will be able to continue like that. Had to buy new bras....they are HUGE! omg!


----------



## NickyNack

Good evening to all my lovely cc friends  

I've been reading back through the posts with tears in my eyes  

Smiley I'm so so so very sorry for ur loss, i know how tough it is to MC after BFP but to have got as far as you have must be even harder and so very painful. I hope you and DH find the strength to get through this and we are all here for you when ever you need us but I understand you needing a break. My heart goes out to you sweetheart and take some time and take very good care of your self   Xxx

Maisey - I'm so sorry for ur sad news too and gutted that you didn't get ha BFP this time round, your journey isn't over and I   you will get ur BFP on ur next cycle, take your time too and hope ur getting lots of DH cuddles - sending you massive   Xx

Helen - I'm sure it's too early like the others have said and   for you too that u get ur BFP on Monday - I know I will be as anxious as you too in that 2ww if I get that far after my MC - chin up chick xx re Westies book yer I would love it after Beccaboo and will happily post it onto you after I have red it  

LJH - ur car park saga sounds bloody awful you poor thing! I'm glad you eventually got out if there and sorry about ur exam not going so well but fab news that you have started ur stims Hun - ur on ur way again now xx

Muchmore - glad ur having a lovely well deserved break Hun - relax and recuperate and soak up all that lovely food and the sites   Xx

Westies - sorry you haven't heard about that interview yet - fake ur having a lovely cosy night with DH xx

Beccaboo - how you doing my lovely? You feeling ok? Hope you enjoy Rebecca at the theatre with ur mum - I miss Norwich theatre, there was always a fab selection of showings/musicals and plays there - enjoy Hun xx

Sarah - hope u are feeling ok and getting a bit stronger - sending you big   Xx

Smiley - ur fake bump story is hilarious   glad u had a successful mothercare shop xx

Amy hope you are doing ok and the stims are going ok xx

Lillie - it's the first proper red blood of AF so I think ur good to go Hun - hurray   At last your starting ur journey Hun xx

Ameoba I'm glad ur enjoying ur new job but sorry about ur poor nose and then glasses glad u gphave a snazzy replacement pair xx

Kalm sounds like you had a nice afternoon sitting outside the cafe - hope u and ur growing bump are doing ok and enjoy ur night at the theatre xx

Wildflower hope ur tapas was up,to scratch and you had a lovely evening xx

Babycakes so glad u and Bert are ok after ur accident from that bleeding idiot driver   hope ur having a lovely family weekend - sounds a lovely idea and fab times xx

AFM - I now have 8 follies with 6 at a good size between 14-19 but 2 smaller between 5-10, and my lining really good and thick so feeling a bit happier   the nurse I saw said she was happy with their progress and steady growth us good as usually produces more mature embies. So final scan on Mon and EC booked in for Wed 😁😲 Was so nervous all day though I think I wound myself up a bit and had a bit if a funny episode while waiting for my meds and came over all hot and my tummy was killing   was so glad my mum was there and was fine once I got outside in the fresh air. Went back to my mum n dad's where my Dad cooked up his yummy meatballs, was so tired though and was in bed for half 9 last night and asleep not long after! Feeling really tired this cycle and my right leg is reality bruised for some reason from the injections - other one is ok in my tummy  

Had a lovely walk on the Westwood with my mum dad and nieces and nephews and a yummy icrcream in the sunshine. Got a 2 dine for £10 deal from m&s - bad a lovely steak (protein  ) stuffed breaded mushrooms, watercress and avacado salad with some if my home grown toms, and a naughty millionaires shortbread dessert for afters   😋 So am v happy!! .

DP working today so having a day together tomorrow and then over my mum n dads for roast chicken xx

Love to you all and sorry again to Maisie and Smiley - I'm thinking of you both   Xxxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Wow - rugby was amazing. DH is now so happy!


----------



## maisie2012

thanks everyone for your messages I really appreciate the support. Was a bit sad again tonight.

*Nickynack* that is great news on your scan, I'm glad the follies are growing well. I have only had two eggs and four eggs on my last two cycles and all my follies seemed to be growing at different rates, it was difficult to find a good group together (not that there were many anyway). Hope your two little ones will catch up. Do you know when they are thinking about EC yet?

good night all xxxx


----------



## wildflower

Smileycat - I'm so sorry. Sending hugs   


Maisie - hugs to you as well   


xxx


----------



## HelenGB

morning guys, did a FRER this morning and still BFN, beta tomorrow but i'm pretty sure thats it this time round unless some miracle occurs between now and 11am tomorrow. 
I feel very deflated atm, but I have accepted that this is not our time, I was really really hoping to have a happy healthy pregnancy bump before my brothers baby came at the end of November, but thats not going to happen now. 
Now to decide whether to go straight back in or to make a more concerted attempt at losing some more weight before the next go

Nickynack - yea if you borrow it after Beccaboo and then send it to me that would be amazing, then im happy to pass it on to anyone else who wants to borrow. Congrats on your follies, they sound like they are doing well, when is your EC? next week did you say?

Nahla - you hang in there dear   for your LO's

Westies - yea VE do have a brill selection, the only thing i miss about working there. well that and the 100%  discount voucher you get


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry Helen  thinking of you. Good luck with making your decision on where to go from here.

Just a quick one from me... enjoying being away from home so far (keeping busy is helping) and AF arrived overnight so as horrible as it is I think getting that out of the way will help.

Love to you all


----------



## HelenGB

thanks sarah, hope you are having a lovely time


----------



## NickyNack

Helen so sorry it's still a BFN, it seems so unfair after ur MC last time round you poor thing. Is ur next time funded or will you have to pay? Take some time to get right and it WILL happen next time round Hun, sending you massive   And yer no worries re the book   my EC is next Wed but the more upsetting news I read on here the less positive I'm getting!! Hope you have something nice planned today to help cheer you up and perhaps a yummy slice or even slab of cake xxx

Maisie - hope ur doing ok Hun and thanks for ur kind words EC for me next Wed   but yes always harder and more worrying when have fewer follies as I worry I'll have no eggs or no mature eggs   xx


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks Nicky - all my tx so far is private, but at least we still have 3 day 3 and 3 day 5 and one day 6 frosties left so another FET for me

awe good luck for then, is that next wed as in the 30th or the 7th?

today has been earmarked for supermarket shopping *whooo* exciting life I lead eh? But I might also take the pup for a nice long walk in the country park if the weather holds up.

After tomorrow's beta though I shall be spending the evening drowning my sorrows in a bottle of something or other. I have Tuesday off work as well so I shall spend then thinking about when I want to go again, but I think the likelihood is we'll prob go again next year, I want to try and lose some more weight before next round and also I dont want to be have tx over Xmas. So maybe January


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all. 

Hi Kalm, how was the theatre and the meal? The play we saw was really good, enjoyed it. 

Snowy, glad you enjoyed the rugby, I say boo to England losing though! Was a good game. 

Nickynack, the scan seems to have shown really good progress with the follies and not long now until EC! Are you working after EC or have you got time off? I'm working after ET, so in my 2ww but then have two weeks off after we test. I could have booked my holiday for the 2ww but we decided that as I have a desk job and I worked though it last time il do the same again and book our holiday off work for after we find out the result. 
Of course il send you the book as Westies said to send it on, PM me your address then maybe you can send on to Helen. 

Nahla, it's hard hearing sad news like yesterday for some of our CC's. It just shows how up and down this all is. I'm so glad you are progressing well. Work sounds busy. Are you showing signs of any bump yet? 

Hi Sarah, how are you doing, are you visiting family at the moment? 

Westies, glad you had a nice Saturday evening, I came home from theatre and got straight into my pj's. I got fish and chips last night on my way home as couldn't be bothered to cook, couldn't remember the last time I had them and they  were so nice! Back to healthy eats today though. I started on the book last night and am 77 pages in already, know what you mean about not being able to put it down! 

Smiley, still thinking of you and hope you get an appointment tomorrow at the epu. Xx

Maisie, understandable you still feel sad, it takes time to get over a failed cycle and get head in the right place to start again. We are all here to support you again. 

Babycakes, I never said sorry to hear about the accident and so glad Bert is all okay. Did the person who crashed into you know you were pregnant? hope everything's still all good with you. 

Muchmore, glad you enjoying France.  

Hi everyone else. 

I've been for my run with my dad today whilst DH went cycling. Now chilling a bit before Sunday yoga a bit later. 
Hoping my lining is thickened up for Tuesday's scan. If all good then il carry on exercising a bit longer, I hope the running hasn't affected anything and it's thickening up nicely. I keep putting hot water bottle on tummy every night and keeping protein levels up. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Helen, just read post about testing again this morning. I've obviously been ages writing my post that I've missed some! Shame it was another bfn, I guess at least you feel a bit more prepared for tomorrow beta although still tough.
If this one doesn't work for me we are thinking of cycling January again which will be a fresh go! 

Nickynack, I too go from being positive to think nope this isn't going to work, will my frostie even thaw. What will be will be I keep telling myself as I can't do a thing about it!  xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Helen - I'm really sorry to hear about the BFN. I hope you can take some comfort in your frosties; soon, with one of those little guys it will be your time  

Nickynack - glad all is looking good with those follies. Sounds like you're going to get a decent number of eggs. Great stuff!  

Nahla - I completely know what you mean about not being able to relax. I'm basically counting down the weeks til LO is here. I just want to know everything is going to be ok. Think I will feel much better at about 30 weeks as then even if baby comes early it should be ok.  

Beccaboo - I also had fish and chips last night. Been feeling like fish for ages (and I normally don't really like it) so thought I'd better listen to my body  
Made your protein balls today. Half with cocoa and half without. Based on the scrapings from the food processor, they're really good. Even DH seems to have changed his tune. Now he wants me to make some for him to take to his swimming competition in a few weeks!

Went for a nice gentle swim this morning. Today I'll just chill out in front of the TV and do some cooking (have been really lazy with cooking lately). Will do a chicken and chorizo chilli with an avocado salad so hopefully vaguely healthy.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Helen I'm so sorry to read about today's test, sending you a hug x  

Sarah good that you are keeping busy & enjoying being away x  

Smileycat thinking of you x  

Nickynack sounds like the follies are doing well, good luck for tomorrow's scan x  

Beccaboo I'm pleased you had a good time at the theatre & enjoyed the fish & chips, I'm sure all your exercise will more than cancel out a few treats x  

Maisie I hope you are doing ok x  

Nahla I'm sorry you are in constant fear with this pregnancy, fx that everything will be ok this time x  

Snowy I think you should try shaping the protein balls next, the fish ones do look quite cute x  

Hello wildflower, muchmore, Babycakes, Westies, Lillie, ljh, amoeba, Kalm & anyone else I've missed  

I took the dogs out for a nice long walk today & lucy is doing really well, although a couple if dog owners asked if she had been attacked because of her bald patches & scars   went to sainsburys & got strawberry frozen yogurt but also got distracted by the Haagen Dazs praline & cream ice cream which was on offer!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi snowy, glad the protein balls seemed to have worked. I experiemented with another batch after you mentioned about not using cocoa, dried apricots, raisins, coconut flakes, seeds, and they turned out really nice. Glad DH likes them too! 
Your Sunday sounds good with some chilling X 

Hi Amy, glad Lucy is doing well and you can take her out and about now. Sounds like some nice frozen yoghurt and ice cream treats for later, yummy. 
You have a scan Tuesday aswell don't you? Xx


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies...

Helen sending you   hun i was hopin it was ur time x

amy gald lucy is on the mend...the frozen yoghurt sounds good!! may hav to get some x

snowy the chill sounds lovely do u hav a recipe? hope u enjoyed ur swim x

sarah glad u are having a good time away. When is your follow up? x

nickynack great news on the scan hun good luck for tomorrow's scan x

nahla hope you can start enjoying the pregnancy soon hun xx

beccaboo i admire ur exercising efforts hun! what happens after tuesday scan?

smiley how are u today hun? x

baby cake sorry about the accident glad u an bert are ok? whats the position with the car?

westies hope u enjoyed ur cosy night in? when do u start tx again?

maisie how are u today huni?

hello all u ither ladies hope ur all havin a lovley weekend x

afm did one off dr injection last night so officially started tx again eek!!  af is here with a vengeance today tho...my day2 is always worst! xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - glad you're back on the crazy train again.
This is the recipe but I use chicken breasts instead of thighs and chickpeas instead of kidney beans but only because I love chickpeas!
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5891/chilli-chicken-onepot


----------



## lillieb87

thanks snowy...will let u know when ive made it


----------



## LJH80

Smiley I'm so so sorry to hear your news, very sad and I hope you are being looked after

Maisie - sorry for your bfn and I am glad you are doing ok 

Helen sorry for a bfn, hope you can take some time out to look after yourself and get yourself ready for whatever decision you make next 

Muchmore, hope you are having a lovely time drinking your hot chocolates 

Baby cakes glad to see you and Bert are both ok

Snowy...I can't stop thinking about red velvet cake now!!

Nickynack glad your appt was more positive and I'll be keeping fingers crossed for a good ec Wednesday 

Sarah - glad you are enjoying time away

Beccaboo running and yoga in one day, putting me to shame, well done you! I am also putting hot water bottles on my tummy all the time, it's quite nice now it's a bit colder 

Amy glad you found some fro yo...I also got distracted by a Ben and jerrys last week but a frozen yogurt with caramel swirls one and I swear it's real Ice cream and not yoghurt it's too delicious & not as low fat...but was worth it!

Lillie glad you have started again, I'm on day 3 now so hopefully we will be having babies at the same time 😀

Afm, day 3 of menopur tonight and tomorrow start with centrotide. No effects at all so far, hope I start to feel some bloating soon so I can tell if stimms are working, I only got 2 eggs last time so really hoping for some more this time! 

Hello everyone else, hope you have all had a great weekend and sending hugs to all you lovely ladies who need one x


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks for all the hugs  

Ljh I forget, will this be your first cetrotide? If so, a bit of warning it itched me like mad when I did my first one, but it got better the more I did. I think I built up a resistance to it.
Hopefully it won't happen to you. But at least if it does you know it's normal


----------



## NickyNack

Evening you lovely lot, hope you have enjoyed the Sunday sunshine - been so lovely here  

Helen - yes my EC is this coming Wednesday   - scary stuff. Hope you had a relaxing day taking ur pooch out for a walk and got something yummy on ur food shop. I know what you mean about loosing some weight, I need to loose some in this cycle fails, but for now just kick back a bit and enjoy life with no IVF pressures and get ur self right before you think about diets etc - don't put pressure on ur self just yet   Xx

Beccaboo glad u enjoyed the theatre last night and pjs n fish n chips sounds fab 😋☺ Hope you enjoyed ur run and Sunday yoga and hope that lining is thickening up nicely ready for ur scan Tuesday   You are right  though we can't do anything about this and what will be will be - but no control that's what I find hard and does my skull in   Xx glad ur enjoying Westies book, will PM you with my address xx

Sarah hope you are having a lovely family weekend Hun   Xx

Maisie hope ur doing ok sweetheart and managing to get through this snd getting ur poor head straight   Xx

Snowy that chilli chicken sounds yum saved that recipe page and esp like the avacado and coriander - 2 of my fave things so will def be cooking that recipe time up 😋 love it when we share recipes!! Xx

Lillie my AF day 2 is always the worst for me too 😟 glad you have got started though Hun and on the crazy train with some of us again xx

Westies hope ur doing ok today Hun and hope you hear about ur interview tomorrow and they a snap you up   Xx

Amy I'm so glad patchy Lucy is doing ok bless her, you must be so relieved 😘 enjoy ur frozen yoghurt and icrcream xx

LJH - I really hope ur follies get busy and rustle up more eggs for you this time - I share you worries re this   Did you feel itchy and red after the Cetrotide tonight? I just bang my hot water bottle straight my tummy and it eases off   xx

Hi Wildflower, Kalm, Babycakes, Baby ninja, Muchmore, Ameoba and anymore else I have missed xxx

AFM - had a lovely family day - first popped to the next sale and got a few bits for me and DP then went to DP's dad's sat in the sunshine been entertained by our neice Ruby and her collection of Disney dolls   then onto my mum and dad's for Sun roast chicken and Peppa pig play doe fun with my lovely lil nephew Harry and neice Isabelle - loved it and Auntie Nic made some fab creations   Now Downton Abbey and hot water bottle with my full milk berry milkshake xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Evening ladies   Hope you've all had a nice weekend xx

Ljh glad to hear you've started on the stims. Fx you have a good response. I never got bloated with stims..only became bloated after my first et! Xx

Nickynack hope scan tomorrow shows the smaller follies have caught up and ready for ec on Wednesday xx


Afm been running about going to 3 different Next stores as bought top in sale yesterday but need bigger size...unfortunately nobody has it in bigger size and it's not online either..so ended up returning it and buying 2 other ones oops😀😀 The rash on nose has really calmed down and actually is almost gone and have worn Tiffany glasses all day yesterday and today so glad there is no reaction. Also made some minestrone soup for the first time and it's fab, if I do say so myself, and now can't wait until lunchtime tomorrow, so I can have some xxx another busy week ahead but bring it on 😀 Xx


----------



## Nahla

Hallo ladies, 

beccaboo, my bump is quite big already... this is the second twin pregnancy so I guess its pretty normal. 

ljh and lillie, good luck on the rollercoaster again...

Nickynack, good luck for scan

Snowy, me too I am just counting back time. more than half of it is done... 

Helen, sorry to hear about negative test. Still hoping gor a miracle tomorrow... 

afm: ds is ill... vomiting since friday, really no fun. I almost could vomit besides him each time... haha.


----------



## LJH80

Thanks Helen and Nicky for warning about the centrotide, good to know it's normal if it happens. For some reason I think the menopur injections are more painful this time, last time I was on long so had already done 2 weeks of buserlin so maybe was just more used to it, the menopur injections are defo worse than the buserlin ones which were tiny.

Ameoba - hopefully the lack of bloating will be ok in that case the


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - is Downton back on?! How could I have missed this?! I love that show.

Chicken chilli was good but sauce was a bit thin. I must be out of practice! Still tasted good though.


----------



## NickyNack

Yesssss Snowy it is week 2 tonight! Get downloading it on catch up as this is the last series 😩 xx

LJH - the Cetrotide is itchy and red but the actual injection doesn't hurt in my tummy so can cope with it but the Merional in both legs really stings esp in my right leg plus always bleeds and I have quite a few bruises as a result   So I share ur pain   xx

Nahla sorry ur DS is poorly at the min and not what you need to see when ur feeling delicate with pregnancy, hope he's better soon xx

Ameoba glad ur Tiffany specs are better on ur poor nose and the rash has healed up. Really glad ur enjoying ur new role and any recipe for the minestrone soup 😋 sounds yummy xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Awwww Helen I'm sorry to hear it's still bfn. Fingers crossed things change tomorrow. Late implantation is always always possible, remember that. But I also understand wanting to plan ahead too. 
Nickynack I do really know what you mean about it being tough to stay positive when there's a run of bad news like we've had here in the past few days. But you know what ... You have fantastically good chances of it working, and you have all of us lot cheering you on! We are rooting for you and Millie and ljh and beccaboo so much right now! Try not to focus on all that's happened ... Just keep believing and keep going. You can do this  
Snowy that recipe actually made my mouth water ... and I'm in France  

Amy I'm glad you got out with Lucy this weekend. 
Nahhla sorry to hear about ds. I hope he gets well soon. 
Afm Papal Palace today and I thought of you all again as we wandered through the Clementine chapel. It wasn't very orange though  
Tomorrow we are off to Marseille. 
Hello to everyone else and happy Monday to you all


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's,

Hi Lillie, after tomorrows scan it will then be one week exactly until ET day. Nervous and excited.
Glad you have now started with treatment. yippee.

LJH, love a hot water bottle this time of year.  Glad youve got started too. I hope you get more eggs this time round but you know what, even if you dont, try not to worry too much about it. (easy said then done I know) but fx crossed for some brilliant quality ones.  

Helen, good luck for the beta today as you never know, even though you may have prepared yourself. It is still hard though so lots of hugs.  

Nicknack, sounds like you had a really lovely weekend. Yes I hate not being in control too. Good luck for another scan today and EC in 2 more sleeps. eeekk. 
I've never seen Downton Abbey and think Im the only person never to have watched it, that sort of thing is right up my street though.

Hi Ameoba, hope you had a nice weekend, even though you ended up visiting all the Next stores and rushing around! Glad your rash has cleared. Yum soup, another lovely hot lunch option for this time of the year. I might have to make some too. I love making carrot and corrinder soup.

Nahla, sorry to hear DS has been vomiting since Friday. Do you think he has picked up a little sickness bug. If so, I hope you dont come down with anything.  Hope he feels better soon. 

Muchmore, Glad to hear you are having a lovely time. What is the weather like? Have you eatten lots of nice french pastries and food? Thanks for the encouragement, need to keep positive this go will be the one. 

Hi Snowy, Wildflower, Amy, Sarah, Smiley, Maisie, Babycakes, Kalm, Westies, Babyninja, 
Hope everyone has lovely days.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I've never watched downton either, exciting that you have your scan tomorrow, I hope it shows the lining is doing well, did they agree to extra progesterone support this time? x  

Muchmore I love that you went to the Clementine Chapel,  I was eating cheesy balls the other day & it reminded me of all the clementine ladies   Hope you are having a great time in France x  

Nickynack I hope the scan goes well, exciting that you should be triggering tonight! x  

Kalm I hope you are doing ok, do you have a scan today? hope it goes well & then you have the holiday to look forwards to x  

Nahla I hope ds gets better soon x  

Ljh I hope the injections are going ok x  

Helen thinking of you today x  

Lillie exciting that you have started again x  

Amoeba great that the new glasses aren't causing any problems, sounds like you are really enjoying your job x  

Baby ninja you have been quiet, I hope you are ok x  

Westies I hope you get good news on the job today x  

Hello wildflower, babycakes, snowy, sarah, maisie & anyone else I've missed  

First stims scan is tomorrow & just hoping something is happening as I can't feel anything, currently sitting with a hot water bottle on my stomach & eating nuts whilst working   my mum put the idea in my head that I should probably wear orange knickers everyday since I started stims, not just for appointments so I have ordered a couple more pairs  

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## KALM

Hi Amy, yes it was my 20 week scan today. Little one is looking perfect! However I came over all dizzy and my ears were ringing and sounds went all a bit distant! I had to roll over on my side as basically my blood supply was being cut off (by being on my back). The sonographer said it was really common but I haven't had it before. At least now I really know first hand why they tell pregnant ladies to sleep on there side! I'm with your mum that you need to have orange in your life every day during stimms.., preferably somewhere you can see it though! Fx for an encouraging scan tomorrow.

Much more, it made me grin hugely that you went to the clementine chapel!

Re: downtown, highclere castle where it is filmed is only just down the road from me. I've done a few 10k races in the grounds! I haven't watched any of this series yet, I need to catch up online!

Helen, I'm sorry if it was still bad news this morning. This journey can be so tough. But at least you have so many frosties, that really is a blessing, especially when paying for your own treatment.

LJH, I agree merional is more painful than the burselin. I really didn't like that one much, although did get used to the pain quite quickly. Fx for a fabulous cycle for you this time, you deserve it to be the other end of the spectrum after last time.


Anyway just a quick one as it takes forever on my phone. Not sure I'll get time to post again tonight.,got to pack, on hols this time tomorrow! Woop! Hi to Westies, lillie, nickynack, smiley, snowy, baby cakes,baby ninja, Nahla, and anyone else I missed, and in case I don't pop on much in next couple of days good luck to all you ladies with scans this week, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## HelenGB

thanks for thinking of me lovelies, im still waiting for a call back from clinic


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies just a quick one from me to say still no news on the job! I've spoken with the person in HR and the hiring manager is out of the office today, back tomorrow so she hopes to get a decision for me either way tomorrow now  They did tell me that they were told on Friday that I interviewed well and was one of the strongest candidates so that's a good sign, I guess. I feel like I'm just waiting for everything in my life at the moment! Thank goodness for DH and pooch to keep me sane (well as sane as I can be!). Hope you're all well.  

Lillie - you asked me when I'm starting treatment again - I'm just waiting for AF to arrive which is due Friday but could be any day now really as I ovulated early this month. Then I call the clinic to book in my first scan so that should be next week sometime now. Transfer should be w/c 19th Oct and OTD the week after so should know by the end of the month. We've decided to go with one at a time and will keep going straight away each month now until they're used up. Hopefully the next one works but if not, we'll do FETs Nov, Dec and Jan. If none of the four remaining frosties work for us then we'll more than likely head to Serum for our third fresh cycle (and possibly with embryo genetic testing/PGD as we will have transferred seven embryos if it gets to that point!). That was always the plan so still thinking that atm. Hope you're doing well. Lovely that there's a few CCs cycling at the same, or similar, time again x


----------



## Amy76

Kalm great that little one is perfect   sorry to hear you had a dizzy spell, but good that they could reassure you that is is common. Hope you have a lovely holiday with dp   I have orange nail varnish, orange handbag (containing the lucky little orange frog) & orange scarf on as well as the orange knickers today!   

Westies sorry to hear you are still waiting for news about the job but great that they said you were a strong candidate x  

Helen I hope you hear back from the clinic soon x


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

*Nahla* I hope that you are doing ok and that you can enjoy your time being pregnant as much as possible, I know it is an anxious time. I expect you will feel a bit better when you are a few weeks further along, this must be a particularly difficult bit for you.

*Sarah* I know what you mean about getting AF out of the way, I always find it very upsetting after a failed cycle.

*Nickynack* fingers x for your EC on Wed, not long now! I have said this before but I have never had many eggs and I managed to have my daughter - you only need one good one.

Poor *Helen*, I am really sorry that this wasn't your time, I am sure you will get there. I also found drowning my sorrows in a nice glass of wine a bit of a consolation over the last couple of evenings.

*Beccaboo* I hope your scan is good tomorrow. When is your FET going to be?

*Snowy white1* it's nice you went swimming. I love swimming but since I had my daughter I haven't been able to do much actual swimming myself, just supervising her rampaging round the pool.

*Amy* I'm glad that Lucy is getting better. Mmmm I love HD pralines and cream ice cream as well. But I tend not to buy big tubs because neither myself nor OH has any self control at all. So I buy single ice creams on sticks or cornettos as we can usually manage not to eat more than one of those. Not that those are super healthy but better than a whole tub of HD between us&#8230;. Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow and some special orangeness!   

*LillieB* well done on starting again! I really hope that this is going to be your time.   

*LJH* I am not very well informed about all the different drugs and so on but I only got two eggs last time and this time they gave me lutenizing hormone as an extra injection when I was on Gonal F (stims) and this time I got four eggs (still BFN though). It was pretty expensive, about an extra thousand pounds, but seemed to help the egg numbers.

Hi *Amoeba*, well done on your soup making! Sounds tasty xxx

*Muchmore* I hope that you have a lovely time in Marseille and that the sun is shining for you. 

*Kalm* so happy that your scan was all good today. 

*Westies* fingers x for the job, I hope you get it & that you hear soon. Hope this is your BFP year too xxxx

A few people have said they feel sad hearing other people's bad news (including mine). I try not to post much about my daughter on here as I don't want to be insensitive, but just to say that whatever happens with treatment from now, I know I am so lucky to have her. She is starting nursery this week and I just went with her for a settling in session, it was so sweet. I didn't know if I would ever be able to be a mummy and I feel so fortunate to be able to have these experiences. I hope that you don't mind me sharing this but I wanted to say something more cheerful and positive. If you can get there it is so worth it. And that although I am pretty sad that we didn't succeed this time (and will be sad if we can't succeed again and can't give her a sibling) I will never regret trying. Sending you all lots of love and babydust wherever you are on your journey.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Yes slightly nervous aswell for the scan tomorrow, just hopehope lining thickened up as of course there is no way of me to tell until a scan. They have given me extra progestrogene, I take a pessary in the morning but not supposed to move about after inserting that. I think I remember some of the CC's on here taking them. Then onto the usual crinone gel in the evenings, so my evening walks will resume! How about you?
Good luck for first stimms scan tomorrow, lets hope some follies have grown, Im sure all the extra orange has helped. 

Kalm, thats great the scan went well and the LO is all fine. Oh dear about the dizzy spell, hope you are okay now. Have a fab holiday when you go tomorrow, cant wait to hear all about it on your return. Hope your DP enjoys it too. 

Helen, hope you get that call back soon so you know for sure. xx

Hi Westies, shame you have to wait until tomorrow but by the comments it sounds really positive. It's funny, we should be pro's at the waiting game by now! hehe. Hope AF arrives end of this week as it should do and like your plan, I guess thats the good think with a natural FET. that providing you ovulate and AF comes you can go again pretty quickly.

Hello Maisie, my FET should be on the 6th October, thats the day is scheduled in for all being okay.
Im glad you had a nice settling in session with your daughter. First day at nursery must be another little memory to cherish. How did she find it?
Thanks for the babydust, we all need some of that whatever stage we are at. Dont worry about sharing your news as I for one, although find it so sad, like to try and be supportive.  
xx


----------



## HelenGB

so just got the call from the clinic and they have confirmed BFN for me. They said to book in for a follow up when we feel ready, I think we'll wait until we both have soem time off over xmas as we are waiting until Jan to try again anyways. so i'm gonna hop off for a bit and like maisie said, console myself in a glass of wine (I dont even care thats its only 2pm) and ill be back soon to carry on rooting for all of you.


----------



## IloveWesties

Big hugs Helen  I hope it's as sunny where you are as it is in Somerset today and you can enjoy your glass of wine (or two!) outside.     x


----------



## HelenGB

thanks Westies, it is quite nice here, might take the pup to the park for a bit


----------



## maisie2012

sorry Helen, it's so hard to get the bad news after all that effort and emotional investment.      Will be thinking of you. Take care of yourself and enjoy that well earned glass of wine xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Helen sending you hugs, I hope the wine helps & we will be here when you feel ready to come back x  

Beccaboo I will be on pessaries twice a day & crinone once a day, I am scared that nothing is happening as I can't feel anything & don't feel bloated at all, will go for all out orangeness tomorrow in the hope that it helps x  

Maisie although it makes us sad to see bad news it is only because we all care & want everyone to have success, I think we are all here for each other during the good & bad times   How lovely that you took your daughter to her settling in session at nursery, what did she think? I bet it is really cute to see her mixing with the other children x


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Amy, it was really sweet. She was joining in quite nicely when they had snack & song time which was nice to see as she is one of the youngest in the group. We have more settling in time this week and then next week will be the first days of her being there on her own (only two days a week though). Although the nursery is lovely and I think she will really enjoy it I do have very mixed feelings about her going - she's not my little baby any more.


----------



## Amy76

Maisie how cute to see her joining in with the other children, one of my nieces was born at the end of July so she seemed really little when she started school whereas another niece is 11 today so is one of the oldest in her year group, she will always be your baby however old she is x


----------



## Snowy white1

Helen - sorry to hear it's a firm BFN. Enjoy your wine and it's good you're taking some time off to regroup. Now you can enjoy Xmas and all the parties without worrying about treatment. You'll be rejuvenated and ready to go in the New Year.

Westies - sorry you're having to wait to hear about the job. Hopefully the positive feedback is a very good sign!

Beccaboo - I had the pessaries twice a day. It's fine in the evening, provided you don't move, but in the morning I felt like they leaked out everywhere (sorry TMI). Found the back door much better for that!
Good luck for scan tomorrow 

Muchmore - hope you've enjoyed Marseille

Amy - good luck with stims scan. In sure with all your orangeness your follies will be perfect.

Kalm - glad to hear your scan went well and LO is perfect. Such a relief at the 20 week point as they can tell so much from that scan. I think having a funny turn is fairly common. When I had my scan another lady ran out of her scanning room, still with her belly out and gel all over it and threw up all over the floor!

Maisie - I loved hearing about your little girl. It's lovely to hear the positive stories especially when they result in a cute little person. Glad she's settling into nursery ok.

AFM - I'm at the hospital at the moment. Had some symptoms of a UTI, which can lead to problems in pregnancy but couldn't get a GP appointment. NHS 111 told me I needed to be seen in 6 hours so here I am... waiting. It's probably nothing but better to be safe.
I'm going away to Dublin for a couple of days this week for work and I don't want to take any risks.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Helen am gutted for you, had been holding on to a glimmer that the beta would show bfp xxx    Take time out and we will all be here for you when you return. Enjoy the glass (or 2) of wine xxx

Kalm glad everything is ok with 20 week scan 

Snowy hope you are seen soon and they give you something for uti xx

Westies  sorry your still waiting to hear about the job, such a pain, but the positive feedback sounds like a good sign xx

Sorry for lack of personals but on my phone!

And yes all I am enjoying job! Makes a pleasant change, it's actually made me realise how much I despised my last place of work and how it was making me ill working there! Xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Got seen really quickly and the docs were excellent. 
All is fine so not sure what's causing the symptoms. I guess baby is just jumping on my bladder. Funny because it feels exactly like UTIs when I've had them before.  Actually very relieved as don't like the idea of antibiotics.

A bit disturbing as had to wait in A&E with my sample and there was a patient yelling out in pain which was pretty upsetting. Poor guy.


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies....

snowy glad there is nothing to worry about an it's not a uti!

westies good luck for the call tomorrow i think u have got the job!! 

helen sending   hun enjoy the wine x

amy good luck for ut scan tomorrow!! the good thing about orange is that it can be an autumn colour too!! my dh is now refusing to eat orange m an m's so we hav a bag just of orange ones slowly gathering up!

kalm glad 20 week scan went well did u get some good pics?

sarah hun how u doing?

smiley how are things? did u get an appointment? sending  

maisie lovely that ur dd had a lovely settling in session at nursery....she will always be ur baby hun x

beccaboo good luck for scan tom thinking of u x

nickynack was it trigger 2nite?

hope everyone else is well!

afm day 3 of downreg.....scan next tues...praying i down reg properly keep hav panic attacks i will get cysts or something an everything is going to go wrong!! x


----------



## NickyNack

Hey lovely cc ladies  

No trigger for me tonight as my scan today was fine but they want to give my follies another 2 days of stims as they want the smaller ones to hopefully catch up. My lead follie has reached 20ml but the 2nd one is still 17ml and the other between 15-16 so they think a couple of more days will do the trick and they want max number of follies as I have grown a better number this time   my lining is nice and thick at 14.9 as they say anything over 8.5 is good so I feel pretty happy with their decision for EC on Friday. I have acupuncture on Thurs too as she was away last week and won't feel in such a rush at work as going take Friday as sick and then go back next Fri so I can relax hopefully ready for ET if I have some embies and they fertilise   My left ovary has the most follies and had shoved my other ovary behind my uterus today so was harder so see and the nurse said if this happens on EC they not be able to collect embies from it but sometimes when they drain the left one with more follies it may move back around so fx this is the case   I feel really bloated today and my tummy feels hard and my boobs are sore and nipples v sensitive!! So hot water bottle, trout, new pots and yummy coriander, watercress, avacado and cucumber salad with feta and pumpkin seeds for tea and whole milk berry milkshake for afters - come on follies GROW!!

Helen so sorry it's def a BFN   Hope you enjoyed ur much deserved glasses of wine Hun and glad ur taking a break to get strong and ready for round 3. Keep in touch and check in when you feel up to it to let us know how you are doing  

Muchmore - what a lovely message it made me feel all emotional in a good way 😘 We need to hear the sad news as Beccaboo says as we all need to support each other xx I'm so glad ur having a fab holiday Hun and thanks for the lovely words of encouragement and I'm soooo glad we all have each other - I was telling my Mum all about you all today as we waited for my scan saying how I don't think I could do this without you all ☺ You are a lovely supportive person esp after what you have been through, means so much. Enjoy ur self Hun and lots of love xx

Beccaboo - I really hope ur lining is nice and thick tomorrow at ur scan, I can understand you feeling nervous, but I'm sure it'll be nice and thick 😘 Not long then for you to have ET either so we can go through the 2ww of hell together!! I insert 3 utrogestan pessaries before I go to bed and last time they made me feel pap with really sore boobs,, migraines and more bloating - bring it on   ha ha!! Glad you manage a lil walk on a night still   xx

Westies - it's sounding good about ur job then, massive fx that you were THE strongest candidate and you get it 😘 and fab that you are starting again soon Hun xx

Snowy - glad ur ok after ur not great hospital experience and you can now go to Dublin with peace of mind - drink plenty of water to help flush it through and hope it clears up really soon xx

Amy - how exciting ur first stims scan tomorrow 😁  really hope those follies have been beefing up nicely and you have a good few, I'm sat here with hot water bottle on my tummy too!! I had my lucky orange pants on today too, it's a must I think on this journey   xx

Lillie - I'm sure you will be fine Hun, try not to worry - don't know much about DR as been short protocol both times - how you feeling any side affects? Sending you big   Xx

Kalm so happy that LO is developing nicely and how exciting for you too going on ur amazing hol tomorrow - hope you and DP have a fab time with bump tagging along too xx

Smiley -  how are you doing sweetheart, thinking about you lots and we are all here for support if you need us - lots and of love and massive   Xxx

Maisie - like I said to Muchmore we need to hear the sad news to support each other and also lovely to hear about ur little girl and I'm glad she had a lovely settling in day at the nursery. Hope ur feeling a bit brighter Hun xx

Ameoba - you sound so happy with ur new job and it's nice to hear Hun 😘 glad ur enjoying it xx

Sarah - hope you have had a lovely relaxing family weekend and also feeling a bit brighter, sending you big   Xx

Nahla hope DS is feeling a bit better and you are managing to get much needed rest xx

LJH - hope ur doing ok and how you finding that Cetrotide jab? When's ur first scan? Hope ur follies are beefing up too and you have a good amount this time xx

Hi to Wildflower, Babycakes, Baby ninja and everyone else hope you are all ok too and anyone else I have forgotten xxx


----------



## Amy76

Snowy great that you are ok & it wasn't a uti, I hope the trip to Dublin goes well x  

Beccaboo wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow's scan x  

Nickynack hopefully an extra couple of days will help with numbers & it sounds like ec on Friday fits in better with acupuncture & having the weekend off x  

Lillie I love that your dh won't eat orange m&m's so now you are collecting them x  

Kalm I hope you have a lovely holiday x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Amy all the very best for that scam tomorrow. I never felt anything from my ovaries ... Don't think I would know what an ovary twinge feels like ...  and that was even when I was growing quite a few  so don't let the lack of symptoms put you off. Go wholesale orange and you'll be fine  
Beccaboo yes thanks I am eating more pastry than is strictly good for me and loving every bit of it  
KALM have a wonderful holiday! Keep us posted as and when you can. 
Westies all the best for the final job news. It sounds promising! 
Snowy I hope the bladder jumping stops soon! That's gotta be uncomfortable! 
Helen I am so sorry. There are no words really but enjoy the break. It will do you good and you will feel so ready to give it a good shot in Jan. I took a few months off cycling last year cos I turned 40 and although it flowed things up, I don't regret taking that time out to celebrate without the pressure of IVF treatment going on. 
Nickynack that is great folly news! You're gonna get some good juicy eggs out of that lot  

Maisie I loved your bit about DD. I think we do need to stop and be thankful for what we have. That helps me when I feel frustrated by IVF. 
AFM the holiday is still lovely but I got a bit down tonight cos the friend I was bridesmaid for a couple of weeks ago is back from honeymoon and telling me AF is late so she might be PG!!!!!! She doesn't want to be, but might be. No idea how I'm gonna handle that one! Life really does feel so unfair sometimes.


----------



## Smileycat

Hi there CC's,

Thank you for all your kind words and messages. You've been there through the highs and the lows and I really appreciate your ongoing support. You're all fantastic and I really don't know what I would do without your support. Group hug 

*Helen *- I'm so sorry for your news. This process is so cruel. Sending you lots of  Hoping next time is your time.

*Maisie *- Your post about your daughter's first day at nursery made me smile.

*Amoeba* - Sorry to read about the rash. Your glasses sounds lovely. I have a pair of tiffany specs and I've had them for a while now and so they won't go out of style - very classy.

*Babycakes* - Pleased Bert is ok following your accident.

*Muchmore *- Thank you for your kind words. That's a tricky one with your friend, try not to think about it too much and enjoy Marseille and the lovely food! Sometimes you just have to be selfish and think about yourself.

*Snowy* - I think it was a good idea to get checked out and of course it's great that it wasn't anything to be concerned about. Hope your business trip goes well in the Emerald Isle.

*Kalm* - Firstly, thanks again for your personal message, my DH and I read it a few times and it really helped with considering our options and so thanks again for sharing your experience. On a positive note I really pleased that your 20 wk scan went well  Have a fantastic driving holiday with your bump on board.

*Nahla* - Lovely it sounds like you need to slow it down so that you can relax and have positive thoughts about your pregnancy. FX that everything will be ok.  Is there anything you can do to reduce your hours? Also sorry to hear your DS is unwell. any better today?

*Nickynack* - Sending positive orangey vibes for the last extra push for your follies.  2 days should be enough to catch up for EC day and your lining is great. Are you having acupuncture post ET? Will be thinking of you on Friday.

*Beccaboo* - Hope you're well. Best of luck for your scan tomorrow, can't believe it's only 1 week until ET!

*Amy* - Thank you for your lovely personal message too. Really pleased o read that Lucy is doing well.  Will have to try the praline and cream ice cream. My current fave is salted caramel carte d'or. Good luck for your scan tomorrow and I agree with your mum the more orange the better 

*Lilllie* - Yay on officially starting DR! Really hope this time is your time lovely.

*LJH80* - Good luck with stimming. Hope you get more eggs this time but of I think it's quality and a little luck that matters. When is your next scan?

*Westies* - Thank you for your personal message too. Hope you hear back on the interview soon and it is positive news. Sounds like you're in a strong position.

Hi to anyone I've missed - Sarah, Wildflower, Emelda. Hope you're all well.

AFM, I'm doing ok. I went to the EPU today and was seen relatively quickly. They were great (unlike my grumpy GP) and I have a plan but won't go into the details (there is another thread for that!). Unfortunately it is just one of those things and I won't do myself any good trying to find a reason. I have 6 frosties left so will focus on that when we're ready.

Work have been fantastic. BTW I got the promotion - Found out last week but forgot to mention it. It will be announced next week whilst I'm away which is good as I get embarrassed with all the attention.

Sending love and hugs to you all.

     

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning all. 

Hi Amy, good luck for your scan today. Hoping for some nice steady growth for those follies. On my last go I never felt bloated on stimms either but I could feel them getting heavier but that was towards the end nearer to EC. 
What time is your scan? I'm in at 12.

Hi snowy, glad what you thought was a UTI was checked out and all ok. Great that they check these things out. I've had UTI before and they can really make you feel ill so good it's not that and you can stay away from any antibiotics. Enjoy Dublin. Xx

Maisie, glad your dd settled into nursery well and lovely the that you can settle her in before you actually leave her alone there. 

Lillie, I'm sure your DR will be fine, especially with all the orange m&m's saved up for luck. That's so sweet of your DH. Xx

Nickynack, although EC moved back a couple of days least that should help the smaller follies catch up. You get the weekend off to relax too and also we could end up ET buddies if you have ET on the Tuesday or at least thereabouts so we can keep each other company in the 2ww. 

Hi muchmore, news about your friend, whether she is pg or not must have been so hard to hear. Just keep enjoying your holiday and don't let that news spoil anything. 

Smileycat, so lovely to hear from you. Glad you got to your epu appointment and they were nice, that certainly want you want, why are some Gp's so grumpy! I am so happy for you that you got your promotion, that's awesome news. It just goes to show that while we are on this journey we can keep putting our lives on hold totally, sometimes we have to go for it. 
It's rest you have 6 Frosties left too. 

Hi Helen, I hope you enjoyed a glass of wine, or two! 

Hi Kalm, enjoy the hols. 

Hi Nahla, hope your ds is feeling better. 

Morning all you other lovely cc's. 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley congrats on the promotion xx  glad you were seen quickly at Epuand the staff were nice. I hold faith that you will get your bfp that sticks from your Frosties xx

Muchmore it must be hard hearing about friend. Try to enjoy the rest of your holiday and don't let this spoil it xx

Good luck to those scanning today xx   

  to all the ccs    xxxx

AFM today is going to be a toughie as its a year to the day of my mc   . I am going to be busy at work so hopefully that will keep my mind occupied as the last thing I want to do is burst into tears on either the kids or the staff - staff here don't know of journey! Off to enjoy a cuppa before the chaos begins xx


----------



## HelenGB

thanks for all the love ladies 

*snowy* sorry about your UTI scare and your A&E experience, I hate hospitals myself and am really hoping when the time comes I'll be able to have a home birth as I really cannot stand them that much!

*lillie* relax hun, you'll be fine, I hope the DR drugs arent having any side effects for you and that you are doing well, good luck for that scan

*Nicky* *pokes your follies* grow GROW good luck for your trigger & EC fx for you

*muchmore* *hugs* i know its ridiculously hard, but try not to worry about your friends PG, my brothers baby is due end of November and i Know im going to find it so hard, so i feel your pain, i really do 

*smiley* *hugs* you poor thing, i cant imagine how hard that mst have been to go throuhg, you seem to be coping remarkably well though babes, hang in there it'll be your time soon  & congratulations on your promotion!!!!

*Amy* I hope your follies are growing nicely 

*Amoeba*  super huge hugs for you babes, these kinds of dates are the hardest, i really hope you find a way to get through today, just make sure you have lots of chocolate and hugs with DH when you get home

AFM we've decided to def wait until nest year for next round so we can enjoy our holiday (tenerife won ) and Xmas without worrying about tx. Enjoyed a few SoCo and coke's last night as well as a large toblerone and a takeaway..
Had to get up early today even though im not at work to get the last of the furniture out of the spare room for the carpet to be fitted, turns out DH measured the room wrong, so now we have to wait fro them to reorder it and then we have to wait until he gets back form a business trip until we can have it installed -__- so no carpet in there until the 19th, which is a complete pain as all the stuff form that room is currently in my office so im having to stand to do my paperwork as there is no room to sit and tomorrow eve i have to do a stock take on my frames, so im gonna have to do that in the lounge with the pup jumping all over me -_- wait a palava

Booking holiday to tenerife when DH gets his freelance payemnt which should be tomorrow


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Helen really pleased to see that Tenerife won the battle of the holidays, hope the stock take tomorrow goes well with a little help from your four legged friend x  

Amoeba thinking of you & hoping today goes ok x  

Beccaboo I hope the scan is going well x  

Smileycat I'm pleased the epu visit went ok, I hope your frosties help you get through the difficult times, congratulations on the promotion x  

Muchmore sending you hugs, sometimes life really can be unfair x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Scan was ok went with orange knickers, orange nails, orange ballet pumps, orange top, orange handbag with little orange frog in & ginger hair   Not many follies & only a couple at 10-11mm so they have increased the dose from 225 to 300 & I have to go back on Friday for another scan & intralipids.


----------



## HelenGB

lol amy not as pleased as me!!! now i need to tone ma belly as well as lose some weight, bought myself a new bikini from ann summers (btw if anyone is interested they have a sale on and there is an orange set (which i also bought  luckily for me they had it in my size http://www.annsummers.com/lingerie/lingerie-shop-by-category/lingerie-shop-by-category-bras/sexy-lace-plunge-bra/64121.html or the other style http://www.annsummers.com/lingerie/lingerie-shop-by-category/lingerie-shop-by-category-bras/sexy-lace-balconette-bra/64150.html ) good luck with the increased dosage, hopefully that'll help those follies to grow grow grow!!


----------



## Amy76

Helen I'm sure the ann summers purchases helped sway the holiday decision!


----------



## HelenGB

probably


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello lovely CC ladies 

Helen - so so pleased that sunny beach holiday won the battle of the locations, that'll be perfect and just what you need. My mouth watered when you mentioned Toblerone. Yum! Sorry to hear about the carpet situation  It did make me giggle when you said "palava" as it reminds me of my Grandma who used to say it and giggle  x

Amy - love the vision of orangeness for your scan!  Hopefully the increase in dose will do the trick ready for your next scan on Friday. I'll be really interested to hear how your intralipids goes as I'll be doing that for the first time this cycle too x

Amoeba - big hugs for you today  I hope your students are all well behaved and that work is a positive distraction for you today x

Beccaboo - how did your scan go? x

Smileycat - great news on the promotion, well done!  I'm so pleased they were lovely to you at the EPU and I hope it all gets sorted out easily with as little distress as possible. It's very positive to focus on your six frosties - that really is amazing so you have every reason to be positive. Big hugs for you too  x

MuchMore - oh blimey, I really feel for you with news from your very newly married friend. Remind me, does she know about your situation? If so, that does seem a bit insensitive especially as she said she doesn't want to be pregnant! I really hope you can put it to the back of your mind and continue with your amazing holiday. It sounds fabulous! x

NickyNack - sounds like your clinic are giving you some great advice  Will you have to go back for any more scans / blood tests or are you just booked in for EC on Friday? Exciting! x

Lillie - scan this time next week, how exciting! I'm sure everything will be just fine x

Snowywhite - I'm so pleased you got seen quickly at the hospital and everything checked out OK. Well done for going to be on the safe side. I hope baby stops using your bladder as a trampoline soon! x

Maisie - your story about your DD's first visit to nursery was so cute. I can't wait to do all that stuff. Just hope I can hold it together as I think I'd end up a blubbering mess on days like that as I'll find it all so sweet. I'll probably be one of those embarrassing mums! Ha ha x

AFM - well what a day I've had and it's only 1pm! I had a bit of a meltdown last night (mainly money related - just starting to freak me out not having a job!) and I'm sure that has brought on AF which arrived in full vengeance this morning. So, I called the clinic and have booked in my first FET scan for Monday morning (CD7). I may also have my first intralipids that day but it depends on what the scan shows.

I also received an email re: the job outcome - I didn't get it. Would you believe it that it was very close between me and another (got down to the final two AGAIN!) and they were an internal candidate!!!  I've asked for full feedback but initially the HR person said the hiring manager had told him "it was a close call and tough decision to make". I'm a bit gutted BUT I have had a plan B up my sleeve as I received a job offer on Friday and have just accepted that now - it's a seasonal role for a well known department store which I associate with Christmas (the one with the penguins in its advert last year!). This was one of the interviews I went to a few weeks ago and was really a back-up in case nothing else had come up in the meantime. Glad I did that now! I start in November so will have the whole of October off to concentrate on my FET cycle and can do the odd day of freelance work if it crops up. DH and I discussed it all on the phone this morning and he's really happy with the plan. I'll keep applying for jobs and if I get interviews, will just say that I'm not available to start until the new year as my seasonal job finishes just before Christmas. Feeling quite excited. L*O*V*E Christmas   Note to self: must not spend all wages in shop! he he 

Right, off to have some lunch and a lie down after all of this excitement! Hi to all the other CCs x


----------



## HelenGB

Westies, Im so sorry you didnt get the job but at least you have a backup plan!! i couldnt do that, i would spend all my wages in the shop lol *slaps those internal candidates* how dare you take Westies job?!?!?   *cough*

yes palava... tis a fave word of mine xD


----------



## Amy76

Westies sorry about the job but I like the sound of the other one, will let you know how the intralipids go  x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - sorry you didn't get the job - it's their loss!
Good news on the back up plan. What exactly will you be doing for this lovely retailer. I love their ads!

Smiley - well done on the promotion. That's great news. Nice to have a bit of positive news when things are not going so well. Great that you still have so many frosties.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya, 

Amoeba, big hugs for today, hope the busy day helps for today and perhaps have a nice chill evening with DH tonight. 

Helen, yay to Tenerife, that will be lovely for some Autumn/winter sunshine. 

Amy, glad the scan went ok and hope they grow some more for Friday's scan and hopefully the increased dose helps. Do you know what date you are Estimated to have EC on? Good work in the orange  

Westies, great news that AF arrived sooner than you thought it would, you can get started again on natural FET very soon then  
Sorry you didn't get the job, that is a shame, especially as you made the effort with the cold you had and you must have done so well for it to be so close. But glad also you have got something with a lovely retailer and one of my fav stores. Wonder what Christmas ad they will do this year??! 

Snowy, are you going to Dublin today? I presume that a work trip? 

Afm, had my scan, all good. Lining has thickened and is 9.5 so all booked in for next Tuesday ET. I don't have an appointment time yet but the embroyologist will call me the morning of that day to let me know if frostie has thawed, if it has I get a time to go in that day. So fx! I'm still taking the prognova tablets so have a week more for lining to thicken some more. The nurse was happy with how it looked anyway. 
I think I mentioned before that I'm working my 2ww but then the week after I do my test me and DH have 2 weeks off. So for the first week we have booked a cottage, which we have been to before, in Yorkshire moors. We thought about booking a last minute break abroad if my test is negative but we needed to make a decision on this cottage before it got booked up. So that's what we are doing if this treatment is a positive or negative. The cottage is lovely and cosy, wood burner so can't wait, even if the weather is horrid, it will be a much overdue break away. 
So any of you lovely Yorkshire ladies recommend anywhere nice to visit? Harrogate is on our list as never been, we have been to York but might have another visit there just so we can visit the mulberry outlet shop! Anyone been or from Bridlington and filby on the coast? Me and DH have done scarbough and Whitby. 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs!

Beccaboo - Glad your lining is looking good, sounds like you're all set. Everything crossed for your frostie  and you'll have a lovely break to look forward too. If you're over Harrogate way, I'd definitely recommend a trip across to Ilkley - not just because I live and work there  - lovely area to walk and explore. Filey is nice but I've always thought of it more in the summer as with most seaside sort of towns. Harrogate/Skipton/Ilkley is a good starting point; further north there's Ripon, I've had a really enjoyable day out there as well.

Speaking of Yorkshire, has anyone seen Miss You Already? It came out on Friday, DW and I thought we'd go to see it while we had the chance (we love spotting our town in films) but I had no idea half the story was IVF-related... maybe give it a miss if you're feeling fragile. 

Helen - Palava is good but pavlova is better...

Westies - Congratulations on scoring yourself a new job, even if it wasn't the one you'd hoped for. It's great to have a plan and it sounds like you'll be well underway with your next cycle really soon. Exciting times ahead. And yes, don't spend all your wage in the shop.  I have this issue with my job too!

Amy - Glad your scan went well, lovely progress.

Amoeba - Lots of hugs for you today  hope you're getting through ok... look after yourself, plenty of TLC tonight. And maybe cake?

Smileycat - Good to hear from you, congratulations on your promotion! Thinking of you. 

MuchMore - Hope you're having a lovely time away. It really is awful when the pregnancy announcements crop up, especially when the timing is less than ideal. I feel your pain. A friend of mine is due when I would have been had FET #1 worked, and a very good friend just had her 12 week scan. It's awkward feeling happy for someone, yet feeling so sad for yourself. They're hard feelings to reconcile.

NickyNack - Not long until EC now! Hope you enjoy the acupuncture on Thu too. Your diet is sounding super healthy.

lillie - Sending lots of positive vibes your way, your scan will go just fine next week and you'll be ready for stimms. 

Hi to everyone else, sending you all lots of love.  Thank you for thinking of me, I'm doing ok. Still obviously very sad but doing a good job of keeping busy. Being away is helping, as is not being at work because we can spend time together as a family at least. DS is sleeping in a room with me at my mum's (DW hates the bed so she sleeps on the sofa!) which means I get lots of snuggly boy cuddles in the morning. Even listening to him snuffle away when he's sleeping at night is helping me focus a bit more on what's important right now. We have a follow up in two weeks and I'm hoping it won't take too long to find out about the status of our donor, then we plan on putting it entirely to one side until Jan/Feb while we concentrate on all the fun stuff at this time of year; Halloween/fireworks/Christmas etc.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Evening all. The busy day got me through the day with no tears, have stuffed my face instead though 😖 No ale but sweets and chocolate! X

Westies sorry to hear you didn't get job but glad you've got something lined up even if it is for the short term. Fx scan goes well and you have you're fet soon xxx

Beccaboo glad your liking looks good, sounds like you're all set for next week. Bridlington and Fikey are both nice but I associate them more with summer. Can recommend Richmond...where I work...it's a lively little market place with a few bespoke shops and some nice cafes xx

Nickynack won't be long now xx

Amy glad scan went ok, remember slow and steady is better for the egg quality xx

Sarah glad being away is helping and all those lovely snuggles with ds too xx

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but I'm tired and only just really starting to relax a little xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks for the recommendations Sarah. We are staying near hemsley so I think Harrogate will be just over an hours drive from looking at the map so happy to explore any little market towns that way. I will do some googling of those places you suggest. 
I was checking of films to go see with my friend and came across Miss you already. I didn't read up on it though so didn't realised it was filmed near you and also didn't realise it was half IVF related. May give it a go, although if it IVF related not sure I fancy it with my friend and doubt DH will want to see it. 
Glad you having a lovely time away, hope things go to plan so you start again in new year and fx you can find out more about your donor. 

Amoeba, glad you got through today. Xx
Okay so it sounds they are more coastal summer places. Bespoke shops and cafes sound good so il google map Richmond from where our base is. Love little market towns. 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Helmsley itself is nice. I go there often for a run out (in the car). 😀 X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I looked up Helmsley and I'd definitely recommend Ripon since it doesn't seem too far. If you do come as far as Ilkley, do pop in and say hello. 

I did like Miss You Already, despite the IVF surprise (totally unprepared for it) I think Toni Collette was fab in it.


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - glad you managed to get though your tough day today. Hugs    

Beccaboo - make sure you go to Betty's tea room - there are a few in Yorkshire. I remember we discussed Betty's before but can't remember if you'd been. The big, massive scones that I can never remember the name of are awesome.
The cosy cottage sounds lovely. Will you take cards and board games to play? I think it sounds very romantic.

Helen - glad Tenerief won. That will be lovely! The Ann Summer purchases sound great. DH is in for a treat!

Muchmore - sorry to hear about your friend. Life can be so unfair and people can be so insensitive. I hope you're still enjoying your lovely holiday and eating yummy French things!

Sarah - glad to hear your feeling positive and looking forward to the next few months. They will fly by and you'll be ready to go in no time.

I'm off to Dublin tomorrow very early. We have a client event there and I'm doing the presentation. Normally I do a double act with my boss but I have to do this on my own as we're trying to cut down on expenses. A bit scary especially as I've heard rumours that our CEO might attend.
I also don't like travelling on my own as I get bored. Hopefully my Irish colleagues will take me out and show me a good time!


----------



## Nahla

Sarah, I keep my fingers crossed your donor is still available...

Amy, I hope the higher dosage will be sucessful. 

Amoeba, sorry to hear this was/is a sad day for you. glad you got through it more or less ok. I dont even remember which date I got to know my daughter had died...and I am happy not to know. so no special sad day for me...just ds' birthday which is also tge day dd was stillborn. so its mainly a happy day with a bit of sadness. 

beccaboo, smiley ( I think it was one of you who asked...) reducing hours is difficult, as I already work 50%. but its either a workday...or a free day. Workdays are really exhausting, and last week I had 4 of them. now off for 10 days. I think I will bite the bullett until end of october and ask my gynecologist to sign me off then for about 8 weeks until my maternity leave starts. its really impossible to reduce the daily stress at work. 

beccaboo, great news re your lining...I really hope this is your time right now! 
smiley, wow, so many frosties... I am sure one of them will be the one. 

westies, sorry you did not get the job you wanted...but at least you got something for now. and with a bit of luck you will be pregnant when you start... 

afm: ds vomited again last night...and has hardly eaten anything since friday. I am starting to get a bit worried and called the pediatrician today, but he did not know better, as long as he drinks enough, which he does, nothing more to do...  apart from that, nothing new. 

xx


----------



## Nahla

snowy, sounds like you are still quite involved in your job. make sure you dont do too much and get enough relaxation time...


----------



## Snowy white1

Nahla - I am still pretty involved in my job but it's ok as I like it and don't find it too stressful. I must admit I have lost motivation a bit recently. I guess because I know I'm going to be away for so long. This means I am being a bit more lazy than usual and having more relaxation (skiving) time!

Hope poor DS gets better soon.


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, I definitely let you know if we plan do do a trip to ilkley, we have wifi in the cottage so will still get to catch up with you all and can let you know, would be nice to say hi. 

Snowy, the cottage has DVDs and board games so will be a proper chill out, especially if the weather is chilly which I expect it will be end of October. Will be so nice for me and DH to get away and if I'm pregnant even better! 
Enjoy Dublin, and hope the presentation goes well, sure you will impress the CEO. No Guinness for you though! Hehe 

Nahla, if you get signed off that will be nice for you to have less stress leading up to your maternity leave. 
I hope this one works too, next step is the thawing out of frostie, nerve racking thought. I know my clinic thawing success rate is good but I still need that bit of luck on the day! 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

A friend just 'liked' this post on ******** and thought you CCs may appreciate it (I couldn't help myself finding it interesting that the said very newly married friend has liked the post as she's obviously been getting unwanted questions!) x www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/this-woman-perfectly-explains-why-you-shouldnt-as


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, just read that. So makes me want to plaster that over my ** page and pass it on to my annoying aunty every time I hear the words 'you better get a move on'! However I'm keeping the IVF private but it does make you feel like doing that! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ah Betty's, yes there's York, Harrogate, Ilkley and Northallerton. I've only ever been to the Ilkley one and tbh didn't get the excitement but I guess it's different when you live there! I think you mean Fat Rascals snowy yes they're very good. 

I've seen that post Westies, it's so true, people ask so many nosy questions and have no idea how hurtful they can be.

Nahla I hope your poor DS feels better soon.

 Amoeba, glad you're doing ok.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amoeba I'm glad you got through your tough day. Anniversaries are difficult aren't they. 
Amy congrats on such good scan news. Slow and steady is good, like amoeba says. Keep simmering those follies and get all the goodness going to the lead ones. I am utterly sure that my lead egg wasn't good enough quality because it grew too fast. Instead of the usual 13 or 14 days to EC, I got there in 11 and that never felt quite right to me. 
Beckaboo the holiday sounds glorious  
and well done on the scan. 
Westies well done on the job. Maybe this is the perfect fit so that you can get something else perfect after Christmas. And I am with you on loooooooving the festive season!
AFM thanks for the kind words ladies re my friend. Chances are AF will arrive and she won't be pg but she does love to tell me if all. She doesn't really have anyone else in her life she can confide in about such things and she has been trying to use fertility monitoring as contraception ((bad idea I know but it's the only thing she can cope with for various reasons). She doesn't know about our IVF journey at all. Of course I tend to know a fair bit about ovulation monitoring etc so have been trying to be helpful but without getting drawn into if all. I lay here last night thinking I really can't spend every night dreading her getting pg or it'll ruin my life! So I'm trying to keep my mind off it. A large slice of apricot tart and a Nutella banana and yogurt crepe helped the distraction today at least


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - I LOVE that ******** post. Very tempted to plaster it all over my ** as well.
The number of times I've had questions, comments etc about having kids is ridiculous. Plus my poor parents have had to deal with the same too.
Now people are starting with the "when you have your second one" already. Someone even said "oh you don't want to just have one, it's no fun being an only child". Well I am an only child and it's perfectly fine!!


----------



## LJH80

I've seen a lot of people post that ** message, I think regardless of your situation everyone finds its rude when someone asks them there plans. I actually often tell people I am going through ivf now just to see them cringe and feel so bad!! It certainly makes them think twice about it in the future


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm in a tricky situation as my DH doesn't want anyone to know. As it's been going on so long, he's now told his parents but his brother nor any of his friends know. We live in a fairly small community so that has a knock-on effect as it means there's certain friends that I feel I can't talk to and basically now avoid certain social situations where I know certain people will be. My close friends from school know, my sister and my parents but that's pretty much it. I wouldn't want to like or share that ** page as I think people would read in to it and I wouldn't want my DH to be upset. It's all very tricky and I do often feel very isolated. I realise that it's self-inflicted but I have to respect my DH's wishes. That's why I love the CCs! 😊 x


----------



## Snowy white1

I completely understand the isolation. I've basically withdrawn from lots of social groups because I got so sick of being asked about it (and I didn't want to talk about ivf/ infertility - my DH also wouldn't like it). I just wish people weren't so nosy!


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, We may try Betty's but know what you mean when something is in your hometown its not as exciting. Where is Fat Racals then, is that harrogate? I do love a fruit scone. Il either be doing commiseration scones and cakes or celebratory ones on this holiday!

Muchmore, you are right, you cant be worrying about whether or not your friend is pg or worrying about when she might announce it or it will just make you feel down about things. I had another friend post on ** yesterday that she is now pg with her second.
Crepes sound lovely.

Snowy, Cant believe someone said oh you dont just want one! Again that such a personal decision and one that people certainly shouldnt comment on. Im an only child too and I was perfectly fine too!

Hi LJH, hope you are ok. xx

Westies, ive finished your book already! it was an easy read and couldnt put it down. I liked it, some things she spoke about I could really relate to, others not so much. Thanks for sending it to me. I shall send it on to Nickynack. xx

Emelda, I was thinking about you as havent heard from you in ages. If you are reading this then I hope all is okay. xx

Babyninja, you too, hope you are keeping well and not working too hard. x

AFM, Im taking a whole load of drugs today, injection (last DR injection...yippeee) Progynova tablets, Cylogest pessary in the morning and crinone gel in the evening. TMI for this time of the morning maybe but I didnt fancy the pessary up the   ! I didnt want it to stop me from going to the toilet! So far so good with taking it the front way, although I did lay on the bed for ten mins this morning with legs up in the air to make sure it didnt pop out! Things we have to do!

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - glad you enjoyed the book. I found it really fascinating reading someone else's personal feelings while going through treatment cycles. I also related to some but not all of what was in the book. There were times I felt myself getting a bit annoyed with her but I guess everyone is different and everyone's 'journey' is different. I hope NickyNack enjoys it next  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Beccaboo the fat rascals are the big fruit scone things they do at Betty's, they're really good. Hopefully you will be having lots of celebratory scones!

Re: who to fell, it's quite different for us I guess since everybody guessed DW and I didn't make a child by ourselves  but I've been very open about the fact we've needed IVF because I have issues. Mostly because it drives me nuts when people assume 'lesbians just need a turkey baster'.  I was asked by a complete stranger at work if I 'went abroad to get inseminated' when I was pregnant and I was just aghast at being asked something like that so I said no, I have duff insides, I had IVF and only in Leeds so nowhere near as bloody exotic. I kind of want people to know this journey is very difficult. I actually 'announced' the loss of our three embryos last week on ******** for that reason; I'm so fed up of the misconception that IVF is guaranteed baby and I felt like I ought to speak up for anyone else who felt like everyone is getting pregnant but them. Because we're not all getting pregnant, and it's easy to forget that when ******** is full of scan photos and you're under this constant pressure thinking you're the only one. Two of my friends sent me messages after it to tell me they were having some problems too, so at least now they know they're not alone.

Is everyone getting ready for the GBBO tonight? We're still at my mum's and she's baking a Victoria sponge omnomnom.


----------



## HelenGB

morning ladies, sorry i wasnt online much yesterday, been really poorly, coldy and sore throat and then last night was throwing up for ages  so now im still off work, im starting to worry they are gonna get annoyed with me 

I saw your status Sarah and I am very proud of how brave you were, I often post subtle hints at what we are going through, but ive never done anything that brave. i did post a link to a similar kind of post once, i'll see if i can find it, that was just before we started ivf. My hope is that when we are pregnant/had our baby i'll post something along the lines of 'after x amount of years and x amount of ivf we are pleased to announce etc' that will be when i tell everyone. until then i just dont feel ready. i have been writing a live journal blog about my experiences which i may also link on my ** when the time comes, so if anyone wishes to see what it was actually like for us, then they can


----------



## HelenGB

http://www.resolve.org/support/for-family--friends/infertility-etiquette.html

there it is


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Helen so sorry to hear you have been ill, don't worry about work I'm sure they will be ok, just focus on getting better x  

Sarah I'm looking forwards to bake off, especially as it is chocolate week!  

Beccaboo I'm not looking forwards to the pessaries if I get that far, ivf is so glamorous!  

Westies it must be difficult for you if dh wants to keep things quiet x  

Snowy I can't believe people are already talking about you having another!  

Kalm I hope you are enjoying the holiday x  

Ljh I hope you are doing ok & not suffering side effects from the drugs x  

Muchmore it sounds like you are being such a good friend which must be really hard at times for you   great that you found some nice distractions yesterday x  

Nahla I hope you managed to get signed off for work, you really don't need stress right now, also hope ds gets better soon x  

Lillie I hope you aren't suffering any side effects from the meds x  

Amoeba well done for getting through yesterday x  

Nickynack do you have another scan today? good luck for your trigger shot x  

Babyninja I hope you are doing ok & just too busy to post x  

Hello smileycat, maisie, babycakes, wildflower, emelda & anyone I've missed  

Just eating some chocolate raisins, figured they count towards my five a day


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yum chocolate raisins Amy  yes I think they definitely count towards your 5 a day.

Helen I also have a livejournal, I've had it for over 10 years so it's not just an IVF blog but feel free to message me if you'd like to be friends on there too.


----------



## HelenGB

I used to have one when I was at uni as well, 11 years ago but I stopped using it and now can't remember the details of the account at all. I'll pm you


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies how is today going for you all? I'd forgotten it was GBBO tonight and didn't know it was chocolate week! I popped in to Asda earlier and the smell of freshly baked chocolate cookies hit me and at 50p for five it was too much to resist so I'm looking forward to munching on one of those while I watch 

Just a quick note to say that I picked up my final blood test results from the GP surgery earlier - that's for the Karyotyping that my DH and I had done - and they are both normal. So, all the tests we've had are normal. I should be pleased, shouldn't I but this 'unexplained' fertility thing does drive me  as I just want to know what is wrong and what we can do to fix it! Hey ho, hopefully the changes we're making to the next cycle will do the trick  x

Amy - hope you're saving some choc raisins for GBBO viewing  x

Sarah - you're very brave posting that on ** and I admire you for doing so x

Helen - thanks for posting that link, very interesting. Sorry you're not feeling well - sounds like what I had as it was a cold/sore throat but I also had D&V yuk! Took me about a week to feel like myself again so hope you get better soon x

Snowy - hope your trip to Ireland is going well x

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## HelenGB

Yea I had v last night. But no d so far (thank god, the last time I had proper d my blood pressure dropped and I passed out and broke my cheek bone on the bathroom floor) so I'm really nervous of it


----------



## LJH80

Westies - i think it's probably hard either way, we are quite open and I find taking about it great sometimes, plus I don't have any awkward questions on nights out and everyone is so so supportive it's great, plus work knows so appts are stress free and they lighten my load during treatment so all of that is great, but on the other hand once people know they ask all the time which can be annoying, last time I had to just tell some people look I'm fine but i don't want to talk (at least ivf gives me a reason to be hormonal and I get away with being harsh!!) 
And as for the tests, I'm glad your tests are ok but feel your pain with the unexplained fertility making you crazy, but fx it means nothing stopping next time being the one - big fingers crossed for you x

Beccaboo im good thanks, having a lot of pain after injections this time but I hope it's just my ovaries swelling!! And luckily I am on only 2 injections and not the cocktail you are on...hope the front option worked out for you today 😁

Sarah I understand your approach with ** I sometimes think of posting some reality (but I never do) as the patronising baby stuff does wind me up, I have promised myself never to do that if I am lucky enough to have a baby (the ones that say basically you can't be happy until you have held your child In your arms!) and people never cease to amaze me with their inappropriate questioning! And mums Victoria sponge sounds amazing!

Helen - sorry you are so unwell AND went to work! I hope it wasn't too bad 

GBBO chocolate week is going to be hard! I've been soooooo good since my bmi saga last week and have lost 4lbs since Friday (in your face judgy nurse 😉) but I am determined to loose even more before the end of my cycle as I put weight on last time. But watching could be hard tonight, as least I have no treats in so I can't be tempted - I've got mango coconut fro yo so that will have to do!

Afm menopur day 6 and cotrotide day 3, been feeling very nauseous every morning and have had bad headaches, not sleeping (which is very unlike me, I get 8-9hrs sleep each night and fall asleep in under 2 mins) and my stomach is in a lot of pain which didn't happen last time but apart from that I feel fine and this cycle is effecting me much less than last time, I feel able to focus on real life a bit more. Bloods continue to be an issue as they can only find 1 as my veins are deep so they now struggle to get any blood, my cousin is a nurse and says the repeated needles have basically ruined it, so they have to fiddle around and move it in and out to get any drops and makes me almost pass out so that's not pleasant...but hoping it's all worth it and feeling positive about this one. We got the news of zero fertilisation on dh birthday in June and my birthday is next Friday which is predicted to be ec so hope this one brings us some luck
Hello to everyone and I look forward to some gbbo chat later


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies 

westies glad results came back ok...although understand when u really want something to b found not right so it can be rectified an hey presto our little miracles happen!! sorry to hear about the job also in the upside seasonal jobs around xmas can be soooo fun!

beccaboo roll on nxt Tuesday when ur PUPO!!

sarah well done on ** post how very brave how u doing hun? 

helen hopr ut feeling a.little better x

ljj fx ur bday proves to b a luckier day! am rooting for u as with all the other ladies doing tx an adoption

ameoba....time is creping round to ur adoption event!

muchmore hows the hol still lovely an warm i hope! u are so brave in relation to ur friend an can totally relate to the situation havin been there with friends....bumped into a friend the other day who married thr same yr as me....had her first "accident" baby 18 months ago....another now on the way.....due when i would hav been if our tx had worked last time!! i felt my eyes sting!!

snowy hope ur enjoyin Ireland.....guiness is good for iron levels u know haha

amy whens the nxt scan?

nahla how is ds? hope ur ok x

smiley how are u hun? holding up i hope x

nickynack how did scan go today lots of follies i hope??

hello every1 else phone is about to die!! 

afm day 5 of dr....felt like ripping someone's head off yesterday an i frrl extremely tired...is this side effects? otherwise all good apart from sisters hen night sagas!! 

also won a rafle at work twice....5 OPI nail polishes an a bottle of rose!! wonder if my third bit of luck will be a stalk visiting!! Pup was also a pain 2nite so ended up takin him for a walk (dh took him earlier thid aft) to literally walk past 2 crow.....2 for joy right now am clasping at straws i know haha

xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovelies!
I've been away to sunny Brighton to visit my sister. Have still been keeping up with this thread but no personals from me tonight I'm afraid as I'm babysitting for a friend and only have my phone with me. So much going on though, feeling very excited for all those injecting, inserting, pill popping etc!
I'm currently curled up under a blanket watching gbbo with a hot chocolate. Perfect place to be when af is arriving!!
Will post properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## Amy76

I'm loving chocolate week!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry for lack of posts ( and personals) have barely had a minute today... Only just sitting down in front of tv watching gbbo, an hour late! Work was manic again, then went out for family meal - a lovely spicy Indian- as my redundancy went in bank today, so feeling a bit flush 😀 Got back and then had to mark the 30 homework pieces I got in today as teach the class again tomorrow! Also just had a bit of mums lemon meringue pie so sure the couple lbs I've lost will have been put back on in a day! 😳😳 xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Quick one from me from Dublin. Had a successful meeting and a good time. Now in bed after a meal out with Irish colleagues.
Someone asked me if I was pregnant today which is a first! I'm pleased as I might feel like less of a fraud if I actually look pregnant! 

Hope all the injections, pessaries, prodding and poking is going well for those of you who are cycling

Hi to everyone else. 
I'm so behind in GBBO now I need a day off work to catch up on it all.


----------



## KALM

Just a very quick hello from me as battery is almost out! Wrote half a message when waiting for Chunnel to go yesterday, then promptly lost signal after we left and lost it all! Doh. Currently by lake Lucerne in Switzerland and eating toblerone! Ha!

Congrats on promotion smiley 
Westies, sorry you didn't get the job you wanted but at least a temp job lined up. Now stop worrying about money and relax and let DH look after you for a bit whilst you go through this cycle!
Sarah, I loved the pavlova comment  I also use the term palava Helen!
Amoeba, glad you made it through your day ok yesterday. I thought my ERPC anniversary was going to be a hard day earlier this month but actually I forgot all about it!
Sending   To all those injecting and everyone else who needs one!


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone, sorry not posted yest and just a quick on tonight as I'm absolutely shattered and gave been all of this week so far, can't remember being this tired in my last cycle at this stage and my tummy is so bloated it ain't true so feel really uncomfortable   Last night of stims last night and trigger shot done tonight with pessaries too, going to down a glass of milk and then go to sleep but just wanted to let you all know I'm thinking about you all lots and hope you are all doing ok and I'll check in tomorrow with personals. Sending lots of      To you all xxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick one from me too to let you know I'm thinking of you all, in particular to those currently cycling- keep positive! We are rooting for you!

Love and hugs

Xx


----------



## Nahla

also a quick one from me... 

westies, great the results came back ok. dont worry about the ' why'... we had ' only' sperm issues and sperm was quite good for icsi and we needed 3 fresh and 3 frozen cycles to succeed. sometimes it is just a numbers game. second time round it was a lot easier for me though with a donor, but insemination did not work 3 times either. 

afm: ds seems a little better although he hardly ate anything today. but no more vomiting at least. I am working tomorrow again... then 10 days off then another 2 weeks working, then I will try to get signed off. would be a bit early right now. 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

hello, 

Westies, Im glad the bloods came back ok. It must be good to know you have had all the tests now for peace of mind but must be extremely frustrating having unexplained fertility. 

LJH, great work on the pounds lost.  I too had cocnut collabroative frozen yoghurt last night whilse watching GBBO. 
Oh dear you have been feeling a little sick with headaches in the morning. Hope it gets better.

Lillie, I think the tiredness is a side affect of the drugs. Lucky you with the raffle, OPI nailvarnishes is a nice little prize, was there any orange colours?

Wildflower, I bet brighton has been lovely if its been sunny. It has been a glorious week where I am and rather warm too. Have you managed to get down for any walks on the beach?
Love a hot chocolate of an evening when the weather starts to get cooler in the evenings, proper cosy times.

Amoeba, Hope you got the homework marked and nice you got to do something nice with your evening too. 

Hi Snowy, Glad Dublin has been good. Are you back today? You must have a lovely pregnancy glow and someone noticed. 

Hi kalm, Glad you got over to switzerland safely and hope you are having a fab time to far. 

Nicknack, Hope you had a good nights sleep, soon be EC tomorrow and hopefully will relieve you of some bloatedness. Glad trigger injection went well.

Hi smileycat, hope you are well too.

Nahla, Glad your DS is feeling a little better and hope he is back to his usual self soon. 10 days off for you will be lovely Im sure and give you a chance to relax. Do you have any nice plans for yout days off?

Hello all you lovely ladies and hope you have good days.

Quick question, anyone that is taking the Cylogest pessaries or has ever had to take them in the past, did it give you slight AF type stomach pains. I had them a little yesterday and then this morning have them again. Nothing really bad just like a dull ache. Just wondered if its pessary/progestogene related as Im not usually one to suffer with stomache cramps not even around AF time.
really not in work mood, I got like this around EC/ET time last go. My mind is now more preoccupied with my little frostie thawing than work stuff.
xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

We have been pretty open about telling people about IVF, though I have occasionally got upset with my OH for telling complete strangers without asking me first. But on the whole I am ok about telling people and have found that easier than not. But I agree that insensitive questions can be very upsetting and I must say I find scan photos on ******** upsetting. Of course I am happy for my friends when they are pregnant but I find that is a bit much for me.

*Westies* that does sound hard not being able to tell people but of course you have to respect what DH wants. And I'm glad if the CCs give you an outlet. We are unexplained infertility as well which I agree is difficult though in some ways it gives me hope. Though I get a lot of people saying well maybe you will conceive naturally. Which I think is most unlikely and I know it's kindly meant but not that helpful actually after what we have been through. Fingers crossed for your next cycle. 

*Helen* that Resolve link you put up about infertility etiquette was really good. I hesitate to say this because I don't want to criticise her, but my mum has found it hard to find the right things to say/not to say, which I have found difficult as her support is important to me. Though it has got a bit better with the passing of time, & more rounds of IVF, and I know that it's only because she cares and doesn't want to say the wrong thing. I don't want to tell her what she should or shouldn't say. Hope you are feeling better xxx 

Hi *Amy*, mmmm I love chocolate raisins. Hope you are doing ok.

Wow *LJH* that is great on the weight loss. I am about a stone over where I would like to be, which is not too bad, but I need to keep an eye or it just keeps creeping up&#8230;. Sorry you are feeling so horrible but it is all in a good cause. Fingers x this is going to be your time. 

*LillieB* sorry you met your friend with the accidental babies and it made you sad. And sorry you are so tired. Hope you feel better today. 

Hi *Wildflower* hope Brighton was fun.

Wow *Nickynack *does that mean you are in for EC tomorrow? Good luck! Xxxx   

Hi *Kalm*, hope you have a lovely relaxing break.

*Beccaboo *hope your frostie is ok.

Hello to *Smileycat *and anyone else I have missed. Totally agree with Smileycat I really hope that everyone cycling at the moment gets their BFP! It is so lovely to see other people succeed even if I don't.

Haven't watched Bake Off yet, have had a really busy week and only just managed to finish last week's episode! Feeling a bit sad today but trying to keep busy. Need to make an appointment for follow up after our last unsuccessful cycle and look at dates for trying again.


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo - I'm not going to tell you to concentrate on work because I think your mind is quite rightly directed to your little frostie. Can you visualise Babyninjas little guys wrapping the embie with a scarf and keeping it just the right temperature and making it wake up in a nice happy state?
Brighton was really lovely and we did go for a stroll along the sea front - it was full of suited Labour party conference attendees.

Nahla - Glad you only have a few more tiring days of work left in this pregnancy - I hope they go smoothly xx

Smileycat - you amaze me with your positivity and your supporting posts. How are you doing? I hope this week is treating you gently xxx

NickyNack - i remember feeling really uncomfortable with the last tx - even though I had only a few follies on one ovary! How fab the trigger is done now have a lovely jab free day today! x

KALM - how amazing - Lake Lucerne and toblerone sound like a perfect combo!!

Snowy - Nice that your are now getting recognised as a baby-on-board person  

Amoeba - I hope today has been easier on you. I LOVE lemon meringue pie - only my mums ofcourse, I wouldn't have a clue how to bake one xx

Amy - chocolate week was so fab and my hot chocolate was the perfect company.

Lillie - that is an amazing raffle win! 5 opi nail polishes would set you back quite a few pennies. Luck is on your side.

LJH - I hope your symptoms pass. Do you often feel like this on stims? 

Helen - i hope you are feeling better now xx

Westies - How are you? Glad your job situation has worked out finally - it actually sounds quite good in terms of timing. I think that place that went for the internal candidate made the wrong decision! Can i ask - what is it you do? I am quite intrigued  

Sarah - well done for your openness and honesty.

MuchMore - I'm amazed that your friend who confides in you so much doesn't know anything about your ivf journey! I hate what your are going through - I've had the same thing several times. Hope your holiday is good. 



maisie - hugs for your sad day, it will get better  


Hi to Babyninja, Babycakes, Goldie, Emelda and everyone else  


afm - I am sitting a bit on tenterhooks waiting for our consent signing appointment this afternoon. I hope i haven't forgotten anything. We'll be off in  just less than two hours. 
I've decided to go ahead with it and just be aware that I have very mixed feelings, I'm more sure than ever now that this is our final attempt. I feel like I have made decent stab to improve our chances and I know the chances are still low and if it doesn't work I'll be able to recover and be very (VERY) happy as a family of three. I'm so aware of how lucky we have already been. Going to try and hold on to that gratefulness to cushion myself for the rollercoaster!


----------



## maisie2012

*Wildflower* I don't want to say that I know how you feel, as I know that we can all feel differently about these things, but we are in a very similar situation. I am so grateful to have a child at all and that does make the process easier but it is still hard getting through it and having the disappointment and sadness if it doesn't work out. Even if we don't succeed (and we will try at least once more, maybe twice) it will be easier once it is all over. Sending you baby dust for this time around


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie sorry to hear you are feeling a bit sad today   maybe booking the followup will help? if not I recommend m&s chocolate raisins, they are lovely x  

Beccaboo sorry the pessaries are causing some pain, hopefully one of the other cc's can give some advice, fx your frostie will be back where it belongs soon x  

Nahla I hope you get to relax a bit during your 10 days off work, great that ds seems a bit better x  

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok x  

Nickynack wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow, hopefully the bloating is a good sign that your eggs are doing well x  

Kalm I hope you are enjoying the holiday, toblerone is good x  

Snowy hooray for someone asking if you are pregnant!  

Amoeba I hope you enjoyed gbbo, I love lemon meringue pie x  

Wildflower hope you enjoyed gbbo too, perfect to watch it whilst drinking hot chocolate, good luck at your appointment this afternoon x  

Lillie hope the headache goes soon, great that you got raffle prizes, was any of the nail varnish orange?  

Ljh sorry to hear you are feeling a bit rubbish, fx your birthday will be lucky especially if it is the same day as ec x  

Helen I hope you are feeling better today x  

Westies I hope the chocolate cookies helped with the frustration at still being unexplained x  

Sarah the m&s chocolate raisins were lovely, I think hobbycraft has 20% off for members today & I know you said you were a fan x  

Hello baby ninja, babycakes, goldie, emelda & anyone I've missed  

Off to see Milton Jones (comedian) in Milton Keynes tonight with my mum, need to leave early as there is a world cup rugby game in Milton Keynes so they keep warning the traffic will be bad so will probably be injecting in the car   then scan at 10:45 tomorrow followed by intralipids, fx something is happening with the increased doses


----------



## HelenGB

bleck, still full of cold 

maisie, what I did and one of the main reasons i started my blog  was this: I linked my mum to it, that way she can keep up to date with everything that is going on without having to ask me/risk upsetting me. i hate being asked how things are going as it usually upsets me, so i told her to just read that, then that way she knows what is happening almost as it happens. She is terrible for saying the wrong thing and upsetting me, so this way i dont feel liek i am excluding her, but at the same time avoiding those awk questions that i know she will ask


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Maisie, sorry to hear you are having a sad day. I really think Amy's reccomendation on chocolate raisins is a good one to try. 

Hi Wildflower, thank you, Im visualising Babyninja's little people now and its making me feel better. 
Sounds like you are really have your head and thoughts in the right place to start this go. I really really hope this go works for you. I think holding on to something you are grateful for is a nice thought to have. When I am having a down day I like to think that I have my health and my DH and we are really happy together how we are, obviously just be lovely to add a LO into the mix!

Hi Amy, enjoy Milton Jones tonight, I hope you have a good laugh. They do say laughing is good medicine so should accompany your treatment well I think. 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 
The stomach pains have gone now, was just strange I got them two days running on the two days Ive done the pessaries. 

Hi Helen, Boo that you are still full of cold. I had sniffles earlier in the week and think I have not passed them onto DH! As long as my sniffles do one before ET next week! hehe
Thats a good idea about the blog link so your mum can read. I tell my mum snippets of information but again, keep alot of it private, mainly due to sometimes I just get too emotional if someone was to ask how I was on a down day....I could possibly respond with tears :/

xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi ccs 

Sorry for a me post but have a question and it's also a bit tmi so sorry for that too!!

Every month when I ovulate I have a bit of a discharge which I know is normal and I actually use it as a checker for when I actually ovulate - but my due date for ovulation is today and I have had the discharge...but I am taking citrotide to stop me ovulating so now worried it's not working?!!? Has anyone had this before?

I am in for bloods and scan tomorrow so will ask the nurse but I just wondered if anyone knew if this was normal?


----------



## lillieb87

lhj forgive me if am wring but ur stimming arnt u? if so i had cm a lot whilst stimmin to the point i thought the same turns out it's because of a lot of oestrogen....thats what inwas told. x


----------



## LJH80

Thank lillie - yes slimming for 7 days 

I'll take it as a good sign as didn't get it last time 😀


----------



## LJH80

Jeez stimming - damn auto correct


----------



## lillieb87

fx for u lhj....good luck for ur scan x


----------



## HelenGB

Good luck with your scan ljh xx

Finally booked the holiday. Tenerife here we come  and we got a hire car so we can go exploring


----------



## KALM

Good luck for tomorrow Nicky! And good luck for your scans LJH and Amy. 

Sorry it was a sad day Maisie. Fx you will only need one more try to succeed for a sibling.  

Yay for booking Tenerife Helen. Hope your cold goes soon, are you dosing up on vitamin C?

Lillie, I love opi nail polishes, great prize 

We are now in lake como. Sadly some rain is forecast but that was always the risk travelling this time of year. E are here for 2 nights. Today we drove over 4 mountain passes.. I can't say I loved it, but it was an experience and DP was so enjoying it! I don't normally mind windy roads with hair pin bends, but maybe pregnancy has just made me more cautious! It was also very cold at the top - 0 degrees!


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - I was going to say the same as Lillie. The mid-cycle CM is actually oestrogen surge but in a treatment cycle you may find you get more of it. I had a ridiculous amount in my last fresh cycle and kept asking the nurses whether it was OK as I was so worried but all was fine and I had 20 eggs collected! Good luck x

Helen - great that your hols are booked. Yey! When do you go? x

Amy - enjoy Milton Jones, I think he's very funny when I've seen him on TV. Good luck for tomorrow too - can't wait to hear how the intralipids go x

Wildflower - how did your appointment go? x

KALM - your trip sounds fabulous. Enjoy! x

Hope all you other CCs are OK. I'm off to a spa day tomorrow with MIL for her birthday treat (been booked for ages!). Can't wait for the facial and afternoon tea  x


----------



## Smileycat

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all well. Can't believe it's October already! Starting to think about xmas already  

Amy - chocolate raisins definitely count towards your five a day!  Enjoy Milton Jones tonight, should be a great evening and good medicine. I;m sure the  Ed Fringe contributed to my last BFP.

Westies - Great that all your tests are clear, but I know the feeling re "unexplained", very annoying! Remind me what changes are they making to your next cycle? BTW congrats on the new job   Like you and your DH we haven't told anyone about our journey, my OH is very private and he'd rather that I vent on FF or with a counsellor/my acupuncturist.  TBH I think it's difficult for people to understand unless they've been through it as they will invariably make an insensitive comment. As a result, my f'ship group has definitely dwindled over the last few months, but I do try to make an effort to stay in touch.  Enjoy your spa day tomorrow.

Helen - That link was spot on. Thanks for sharing. Also think the blog is a great idea to keep the blog to keep your mum up to date.  Sorry you're still unwell. Keep warm lovely.

LJH - I Lol'd re your comment about IVF allowing you to be hormonal and harsh! Love it! Sorry you're having problems with them taking blood, keep remembering it will be worth it! Afraid I can't answer your q on the centrozide as I haven't taken it but I do remember having a bit if of EWCM during stimms. Best of luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Lillie - well done you on the raffle. I love OPI. My fave colour is called "Don't call me a waitress" it's a lovely ruby red. DR made me hormonal too but more tired which I think made me snappy.  What's the plan for your sister's hen party??

Wildflower - Hope Brighton was fun! I'm thinking of going there for a day trip on sat and making a bee line to the Choccywoccydoodah shop. Hope your appointment went well today. We will be there for you when you try again, hoping it will be a success. 

Snowy - Aw! you must have that pregnancy glow. Lovely. Hope the rest of your trip goes well. 

Kalm - I LOVE Lake Como, such a gorgeous place. Have a fab time. Look out for the Clooneys!

Nickynack - Good luck for EC tomorrow! Will be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on.

Beccabo - Yes, I did get mild twinges with cyclogest on my fresh cycle but I think drinking lots of water helped. Sending positive vibes to your frostie that it thaws nicely for you.

Maisie - I also find scan photos on ** upsetting but not baby photos. Not sure why. Pleased you're thinking about try again   Sorry you're feeling a bit low, take care of yourself lovely. 

Sarah - How are you doing? BTW really admire your honesty on **.

AFM, wow what a week. I had ERPC yesterday which was obviously sad but went as well as it could and has helped give me and my DH some closure. I've booked my follow up appointment, immunes appointment with Dr Gorgy, counselling session and an acupuncture session. Next week will be busy! I may be down but I'm definitely not out and I want to try again when I'm physically and emotionally ready. Each time I get a little bit closer....

Enjoy the rest of your evening ladies
x


----------



## IloveWesties

Smileycat - you're such a strong lady and I really admire the way you're handling the unfortunate situation that you've found yourself in. I'm so pleased it went as well as it could have done yesterday and I'm also very impressed with all the appointments you've made. You sound like me in that regard as it sounds as though it makes you feel better to get the ball rolling and have a plan. Big hugs  In terms of changes to my next FET, obviously we're with a new clinic so that's a big change and they use embryoglue as standard, which we've never had before (neither of our previous clinics use it). I'm also going to be taking intralipids for the first time and I'm also going to be on baby aspirin before switching to Clexane. I will get my full printed protocol at my scan appointment on Monday. Depending on what the scan shows, I may even have my first intralipids after that. We'll see! Excited at making a few tweaks as it makes me feel more positive to know we're trying new things for hopefully a different outcome!  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yippee, Christmas talk! I really love this time of year and I'm so determined to enjoy it as well.

Smileycat - You are a very brave lady  sending you lots of love. Glad you've had some closure, although I'm sure it's very sad for you both.

Westies - I think an 'unexplained' tag would drive me bonkers, I almost feel better knowing what my problems are because at least you can try to solve them that way! How frustrating. Enjoy your spa day tomorrow, sounds lovely.

Kalm - Sounds wonderful, just make sure you wrap up warm brrr.

Helen - Jealous of your sunny holiday plans!

LJH - I also had CM when stimming and on my medicated FET, as lillie said it's the oestrogen that does it. Take it as a good sign, it means the drugs are doing their thing.

Amy - Hope you're having a nice evening out tonight and good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

NickyNack - Good luck for EC tomorrow! Let us know how it goes when you can, will be thinking of you.

Hi maisie, Beccaboo, wildflower, lillie, Amoeba, Snowy white. Hope everyone is well this evening.

I'm back home now and back at work tomorrow. Not looking forward to it one bit  but I know it'll be easier once the first day back is done. I want to get back to normal but at the same time, I still feel so sad and I don't want to forget my little embryos. I still have the sore bottom to remind me as well. This IVF thing is tough; you haven't lost a baby, because it wasn't a baby, but it wasn't just an egg either, it sort of was a baby... that's what I struggle to wrap my head around.


----------



## Smileycat

Westies - Thank you. Yes, I think we are similar. I always need a plan and something to look forward to. I'm signed off work for anther week and want to be productive. Sounds v good for your next cycle with the introduction of the intrailpids. Exciting I'm sure! I fear Dr Wren will be reluctant to make any changes to my plan (and mentally I need sthg to change) and so I'm seeing Dr G first and will take it from there.  I do hope the next cycle is a success for you. You so deserve it.   We all do!

Sarah - Yep! I know the feeling and I think in some ways you are grieving as your embryo gave you hope of a baby.  Hope the first day back at work isn't too tough and helps you get back to normality. Remember these hard times will pass.

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening all, 

Amy, hope you are having lots of laughs.  

Ljh, like Lillie says, I've had quite a bit of it too on this medicated FET so seems normal. 

Helen, glad you got Tenerife booked up, whoop whoop for some sunshine.  

Kalm, great you are checking in with us on your hols. Glad you are having a brilliant time and that DP is enjoying himself. 

Westies, enjoy that spa day, sounds lovely. Also glad you are feeling excited and raring to go on this cycle. Xx

Smileycat, thanks, yes it is only slight twinges so I expect it is the cyclogest. I am glad your appointment went as well as it could do yesterday and although sad I think it is a step to a bit of closure to get going on next steps. love your comment of you may be down but not out. That's such a positive attitude to have. Xx

Sarah, boo to bring back at work tomorrow. First days always the hardest. I always find after first day it feels like I've never been away! Glad you had a break and probably much needed after all you been though. I totally get what you mean, I personally see an embroyo as soon as its fertilised as a little life and I know I felt really protective over mine and now my one that's in the lab. I guess in a way us IVF ladies do have that bond with a little life form right from the start which is kind of a nice thought. Xx

Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Helen - hope the cold gets better soon. I've noticed lots of people snorting and spluttering on the train so I guess the winter colds are here.
Tenerife sounds like it's going to be great fun. Enjoy!

Kalm - glad you're having fun. Lake Como looks so lovely. I've always wanted to go. Hope you're enjoying lots of yummy Italian food and especially the ice cream. Hopefully there aren't too many things you have to avoid (except the wine of course).

Maisie - sorry you're having a bad day. Hopefully bake off and some chocolate can cheer you up. Hopefully you can also sort out next steps soon.

Amy - hope Milton was funny and you've had a good night 

Westies - the unexplained thing is annoying but at least there is still some hope that there really is nothing wrong and you've just been unlucky. That means it will just be a numbers game as Nahla says. Hopefully your number will be up next!
Enjoy the relaxing spa

Nickynack - I feel your pain with the bloatedness. I was so bloated during stims I looked about 6 months pregnant. When my colleague did IVF about a year ago, people thought she was actually pregnant. It's a good sign that you've got lots of nice juicy eggs in there!

Nahla - glad ds is on the mend and great that you get a bit of a rest from work.

Beccaboo - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your little frostie is going to thaw nicely so he can go home. I'm sure those little ninjas will look after him.

Smiley - sorry you had to go through that yesterday. Big hugs. As you say, every time you get that bit closer so it has to happen soon.

Wildflower - hope the form signing went smoothly.

Lillie - I hadn't heard of OPI but winning stuff is always fab. Great that luck is on your side at the moment. I'm sure it will carry on!

Ljh - I also got a load of CM. I think it's something to do with the estrogen as when I was taking the estrogen tablets for the FET there was lots and now there's loads during pregnancy.

Sarah - hope first day back is ok. Sometimes I find work is good for taking your mind off things and it's nice the sense of achievement it gives you. 

AFM - got back from Dublin today and totally shattered so having an early night. I think the presentation went well. I wouldn't say I was on top form but it seemed to go down well with people.

My parents are coming to stay for the weekend and we'll have some fun watching the rugby. Mum is South African and Dad is Scottish so I imagine the Scotland v South Africa match will be fun. I will have to be careful who I cheer for or one of them will lynch me!


----------



## NickyNack

Good evening lovely cc ladies  

I'm all set and ready for EC tomorrow   I feel quite calm, maybe a little nervous but ok. Has a lovely acupuncture session today the sun was shining into the room and I felt so relaxed and positive afterwards - if any of you haven't tried acupuncture I'd highly recommend it   My tummy is still bloated today though so hopefully EC tomorrow will help. I had a word with my immediate boss by the way about the other manager's remarks 'lacking in the pounds'.... Anyway the manager in question has apologised and said he realises it was an insensitive thing to say and he had gone home worrying about it and got a telling off from his wife   anyway we hugged and made up so I'm glad I said something as it had upset me and I didn't want to dwell on it  

Also DP has been saving his pennies from govies and has purchased us a fab new bed and sealy mattress 😁 - the bed is lively with a comfy headboard and the whole thing lifts up so you can store things underneath! I re decorated our bedroom not so long back but couldn't afford a new bed or carpet so now we are getting both thanks to DP's hard work - he ain't all bad I suppose  

Smiley you truly are inspirational bless you, your strength and positive outlook on where you are and where you are going is bloody amazing considering the hell you have been though lately. It's great to have sorted all those appointments for next week and I hope ur time off gives you the time to get right and strong rest for that next cycle when you WILL get ur BFP   xxx

Kalm - hello my lovely and glad ur exciting journey is going well really want to go to Lake Como - hold on tight and get some layers in over those twisty mountain roads xxx

Westies what are intrailpids then? New clinic new start for you and ur special frosties I think and hopefully with ur tweaks and changes you will get ur BFP v soon. Enjoy ur lovely and well deserved spa day xxx

Snowy - thanks re the bloated tummy - I just feel fat si fx it us a good sign like you say 😉 glad Dublin and ur presentation went well but get some much needed rest now and have a lovely wknd with ur parents staying xx

Sarah it sucks ur back at work tomorrow so I hope you get on ok - may help take ur ind off things and help you move on and get strong, but you are defo going to have ur moments have ur tough few past weeks and I canto tally understand what you mean about ur embies as you went through so much to grow them and get them to that stage - chin up lovely ur time will come again  And I love this time of year too and the build up to Xmas 😘

Amy hope ur follies are getting nice and juicy and ur scan goes ok tomorrow and enjoy ur evening xx

Helen so glad you have a lively holiday to look forward to and will be good therapy for helping you get over ur tough few months xx

LJH hope ur stims are going ok - when's ur next scan? I had some discharge last with on the Cetrotide too xx

Beccaboo - hope ur lining is contuing to thicken up nicely, not long now till ur reunited with ur previous frostie and I'm more than confident the thaw will go ok   And I hope u dint get anymore tummy pains Hun xx

Hi Ameoba, Wildflower, Babt ninja, Babycakes, Maisie, Lillie and anyone I have missed hope ur all doing ok too


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely ladies! 
Smiley you really are a wonder! I love your positivity and I am glad the procedure went well yesterday. Closure helps  
Westies we too have unexplained infertility and I totally agree re the mixed feelings. I know I won't really give up hope till I'm menopausal but at the same time that hope is always tinged with wishing there was a specific problem we could solve. 
Maisie sorry you've had a tough day. I know them well  I actually sent emails to close friends and family during cycles cos it was easier than having people ask. I found they really loved knowing the details of what the different drugs do and it kinda helped them to know what to ask at different moments. I did smile to myself when my MIL asked to be on the list and I had to explain something in one of the emails about DH's sperm sample! She's old fashioned so I imagine she would have found that a bit shocking  
Wildflower I'm glad you enjoyed Brighton and glad you're feeling up for the cycle. Give it your best. I honestly believe you'll never regret doing that whatever the outcome. 
Beckaboo yes I had cramps on cyclogest. I actually think they were particularly strong on the cyclogest progynova combo, which is what you're on at the moment isn't it. 
Ljh ... Yup ... so much cm!!!
Amy I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and the intralippids. 
Nickynack I hope EC goes great tomorrow. Keep us posted!
Snowy I hope all-out war doesn't break out at yours this weekend  
AFM last night of the hols tonight. It's been so good and so relaxing and we did really need it. I'm not so much looking forward to work but I am seriously looking forward to getting back into the pre Christmas run-up  I'm even slightly looking forward to the colder weather. I do feel more ready to look ahead and get ins pried for what comes next. Mind you, I never quite  give up on the fertility stuff ... Nickynack your post inspired me to consider acupuncture ... Never done it before but maybe if it might help with that miracle bfp ... ...  
Goodnight all!


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, Good luck for you scan today. Hope it shows those follies have grown. Xx

Nickynack, good luck for EC today. Make sure you rest up after. Xx

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Ditto what Beccaboo said!

Amy - hope you had fun last night and didn't get stuck in any rugby traffic. Good luck for today x

NickyNack - good luck for EC today. I hope it goes well and you get lots of juicy mature eggs x

Happy Friday everyone! x


----------



## lillieb87

nickynack fx for lots of eggies today ec xx

amy good luck for scan 2day xx

x


----------



## LJH80

Thanks for all the advice ccs 

Helen have a great holiday, I already need another one so very jealous 

Kalm lake como also sounds wonderful rain or not...I hope you are eating enough gelato (I used to have min 2 a day when I was in Italy, ice cream is so my weakness)

Westies, would love 20 eggs!! Enjoy your spa day and afternoon tea, I have a pedi and hot stone booked today so really looking forward to that - hope that the tweaks in your treatment are just what you need for success 

Smiley I started looking for Xmas gifts this week too!! I do love Christmas! Glad you are doing well and your positivity is amazing...hope you are so close now that the next time will be your time x

Sarah I get how you feel, when none of my eggs fertilised I felt totally robbed and almost felt like I was grieving even though I hadn't had a baby in the first place, and yes the thought of work is horrible but you are so right that once the 1st day is over it becomes easier - good luck xx and at least it's Friday 😁

Snowy enjoy your family filled weekend x

Nicky best of luck for ec today, will keep it all crossed for some great eggs. Glad your boss apologised and got told off by his wife, clearing the air is always good...and yay on new bed, hope it helps you catch some zzzs after ec today 

Much more welcome home, hope you had a fab trip...Christmas is coming 😁

good luck today for your scan Amy and everyone else hello and happy Friday 

Afm sat waiting for bloods then back at 9 for scan - fx it's all looking good


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck for scan LJH and Amy!

Hope EC goes well Nickynack. Fx for lots of lovely eggies and then some Barry White action afterwards!


----------



## lillieb87

sorry lhj i forgot to wish u luck too!!good luck how do u kill time between a blood apt an scan?? my clinic didnt do my bloods....thank god as i don't like sharin that!! x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack good luck for ec xxx

Ljh and Amy good luck for your scans xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, sorry didn't realise you had appointments today aswell. Good luck on the bloods and scan, hope it's all good. Xx


----------



## LJH80

Just had scan, got 8 follies all under 13 so back in Sunday for another scan, I'm already on max menopur dose so assume I'll just keep on with this. Stimmed for over 2 weeks last time so expected this again


----------



## Amy76

Ljh 8 follies is good, keep going with the protein, hot waterbottle & orange & fx by Sunday they will have got bigger x  

Nickynack wishing you lots of luck for ec x  

Hope everyone else is ok, thank you for all the good luck messages, Milton Jones was very funny last night, will update later as I need to leave shortly to drop the dogs off at mums before heading for the scan & intralipids x


----------



## lillieb87

ljh 8 follies is fab!! keep up the good work!!

just a quick question as never done dr before.....i stopped my af bleed (red) by about weds morn an since then its brown spotting like the start of af....is this normal?? usually once af has stopped its stopped??


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Totally normal on DR lillie, it can make things go a little haywire... I was told anything goes (longer/shorter bleed, spotting, late to start etc) so don't worry.


----------



## lillieb87

thanks sarah thought it could be my body literally gettin rid of all my lining?!? time will tell!! hope ur first day back is going well x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi LJH, glad the scan went well and thats good. How long were you originally scheduled to be stimming for/until? Alot can happen in a couple of days so see what they say sunday and hope they have grown some more. Definately lots of protein, maybe make some nice milk shakes and add a scoop of protein powder to top it up!

Hi Lillie, our bodies really does do some strange things sometimes and always make us wonder if its normal. The AF sounds normal, I had a pretty long AF on DR this time round, it started and had full AF for about 2 days, then hardly anything and I thought, oh is that it, then a day or two later it came back for part 2!

Amy, Hope all is okay with you. Glad Milton was funny. Do you know when you scheduled EC is yet?

Sarah, How is first day back at work treating you?

Nickynack, been thinking of you, hope all is okay and you are recovering nicely.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack really hope ec went well today x   

Wildflower how did your appointment go yesterday? Hope it went well x  

Helen great that you booked the holiday, when do you go? Hope you are feeling better x  

Sarah I hope it was ok being back at work x  

Beccaboo how are you doing? Ec is scheduled for Tuesday so same day as your et x  

Lillie I think some spotting is normal whilst the drugs are doing their job x  

LJH did they give you any indication of when ec might be? hopefully a few more days of stims is all they need x  

Amoeba I hope you have had a good week at work & don't have too much marking to do over the weekend x  

Muchmore I hope you've had a good journey home, acupuncture might be worth a try x  

Snowy I hope you have a nice weekend with your parents & the rugby doesn't cause any problems x  

Smileycat you are so brave & strong, well done for getting through what must have been a very tough week x  

Kalm pleased to hear dp is enjoying the driving even if you aren't finding the hair pin bends quite so much fun x  

Westies the intralipids were fine, the nurse spilt some when she was setting it up & said it looked like milk, it seemed a bit thicker & reminded me of something else but i didn't say anything!  

Babycakes how are you & Bert doing? Hope everything is ok x  

Maisie I hope today has been a happier day x  

Hello nahla, emelda, babyninja & anyone I've missed  

Scan was ok, I went for orange knickers, orange nails, orange ballet pumps, orange sweater, orange bracelet & orange handbag with my lucky little orange frog in, I don't think I am going to get great numbers but hoping for quality, I have 2 more doses of stims then trigger Sunday evening for ec Tuesday. Intralipids were ok but took 2 hours   the pillow I had to rest my arm on whilst it was being done had an orange pillowcase on so that made me smile  

Loving all the Christmas talk, one of my friend on the myomectomy thread has been counting down to Christmas since May!   

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## wildflower

Hi 
Just a quick update from me. Our signing appointment went very smoothly. I'm now on the conception pill for this cycle (day 1 was yesterday) and hoping to start flare cycle from day 1 of next cycle - so guessing around the 27th of October? So that is quite exciting.
It will be the first time I've done the flare protocol, I've always done cetrotide before. So I'm hoping it suits me - it feels a bit scary to move on to something new when I know that the cetrotide protocol basically works quite well - (by which I mean I end up with an ok enough embryo to put back).


I've been feeling pretty rubbish today, just washed out by af I think. So I have kind of had a sick day on the sofa, and had an afternoon naps (I hate naps though they just leave me feeling loads worse!). Hoping I feel a bit more back to normal tomorrow.


Happy weekend everyone.


xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Hello lovely cc ladies

So EC went ok 6 eggs collected - had hoped for at least 8 but 1 more than last time I guess. Tummy bit sore and been bleeding a bit plus wiped out but had a nice day with DP - we went out for lunch with my Mum to our fave country pub and then Gelato pistachio ice cream and coffee on way home then film and snooze - just woke up to DP doing our M&S tea 😋 So now have a worrying weekend   That Barry is working his magic in the lab and hopefully all 8 will fertilise   

Amy I'm glad ur scan went ok and what are these intrailpids that look like man juice   ?? Hope all the orange ness brought you luck - I had my orange/coral toenails and orange pants on today that DP laughed at and said were like granny pants 😫 xx also glad u enjoyed ur night last night x

LJH - well done on your 8 follies, you may grow some more and I have been on stims for 2 and a half weeks so feel ur pain. Protein, Brazil nuts and seeds, full fat milk aplenty 😘

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Wildflower hope you feel better ready for the weekend and know what you mean about afternoon naps - I feel pretty fuzzy after mine this afternoon 😳 what's flare protocol? Glad ur getting started soon Hun on the crazy train if IVF and I hope this type of protocol gives you ur long deserved BFP   Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack great that you have 6 eggs   Fx barry will work his magic tonight in the love lab   Sounds like you had a lovely lunch & a nice tea as well, hope you get a good nights sleep & fx for a good call in the morning x  

Wildflower sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish, hopefully a change of protocol will work this time x


----------



## KALM

NickyNack, fx Barry sings soulfully tonight and you get good fertilisation news tomorrow! Intralipids is a white slightly runnier than Mayo liquid, which I think is made from natural stuff I I remember, that you take intravenously and it helps to suppress your immune system. Like tests found my immunes were too good/over active, so potentially could have been cause of my MC as immune system could have  thought embryo is a foreign object that it needs to get rid of. You have it about twice before ET, and then if you get pregnant you have it twice more usually.

Wildflower, sorry you were feeling blah, but glad you listened to your body and rested up.

No gelato for me today.. I only really feel like it on sunny days! But lots of nice Italian food, including a torte de marmelata, where the jam but was actually made from green tomatoes! It was surprisingly delicious! Heartburn not great in the day though  boo.

Hi to everyone else, just checking in quickly.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack great news on the 6 eggs 😀 Fx that barry does his thing and the soerm/egg dance is a successful one     

Great news on follies LJH, slow and steady is the way forward. I always stemmed for longer than the standard 10days, and think that's quite common xx

Amy great news on scan, will soon be trigger time xx 

Wildflower hav everything crossed that the change in protocol is successful for you xx   

Hope everyone is doing ok xxxx

AFM finally got to the end of the manic week..unfortunately these occur every 2 weeks 😖 Still ovine the job, and we went out for a cupola after work as a dept. Which was nice as never had that at last place! I have brought no work home - naughty but felt needed a break   plan for tomorrow was to go Newcastle for a shopping trip but current thinking is a round trip to Fife (where I come from) as a good friend of my mums is quite ill in hospital...waiting to hear from other friend who is visiting hospital now as to prospects of friend getting home or not xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, exciting that we both have appointments on Tuesday! I'm so glad everything went well. Loved that you did the whole orange combo again, I bet the clinic nurses recognise you now every time you go in! Hehe xx

Hi wildflower, glad yesterday's appointment meant you can get going again soon. Hopefully the changes are all good for you and this one works well. Shame you've not been feeling good, hope things are better for you for the weekend. 

Nickynack, for me also as someone who also is low on egg numbers I would be happy with 6. One more than last time is all good. My fx are crossed you get a good news call in the morning, such an anxious time we know. Glad you were able to do something nice today and bonus DP cooking m&s tea, that's lovely. Have a good sleep and thinking of you and that call in morning. 

Kalm, glad you still enjoying yourself. Heartburn is a pregnancy symptom isn't it. Hope it's not too bad. 

Amoeba, enjoy your weekend with no work. Definitely good to have a break. Hope your mums friend is ok and gets to go home. Xx

I too love Christmas, glad we are all alike in that respect too! I've just eaten beetroot cake that my mum made me as she knows I'm trying to be a little bit healthy. It was so nice, no taste of beetroot, tasted exactly like chocolate cake but was so tasty. Yum. 
Getting up in morning as only couple of days left of running and gyming, then it's time to pack away the trainers for at least a couple of weeks for me! Xx

Hope all you other CC's are well and looking forward to weekend. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news on your EC NickyNack, everything crossed that they are doing their thing overnight. 

Just a quick one from me... happy weekend everyone! I am working as usual since I went back today... it was pretty horrible but I know it'll get easier.

Hope you feel better tomorrow wildflower.


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks everyone - I don't find out until Mon morning unfortunately as my clinic is closed tomorrow - this happened on my last cycle when I had EC on a Friday and is the only downside to my clinic, so trying to chill out and prepare for my call Mon before 8:30am  

Muchmore glad ur going to give acupuncture a go it really does help with relaxation and is supposed to have fertility benefits so they say 😉 I'm going before my ET (if my eggs fertilise fx) and then for a session afterwards so looking forward to that. Really glad you had a fab hol and ur feeling relaxed - you never know feeling like that and a bit of acupuncture could do the trick for natural BFP     Xx

Beccaboo you are right 6 is good considering my low egg reserve and I should be thankful for them   How many did you get last time in the end? X

Kalm thanks for the explanation of intrailpids - do you have to pay for this then and is it fine by the IVF clinic? Sorry ur heart burn is playing you up - you took any gaviscon with you? Glad ur having a good time and hope ur heart burn goes off so you can enjoy the yummy food xx

Ameoba - glad u enjoyed ur first department works night out and hope ur weekend plans get sorted soon so u know what ur doing xx

Sending you big big       Sarah I know it must be so hard, well done for getting through ur first day at work and yes it will get easier 😘 xxx


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, great news! 6 eggs is a good number. fx they all fertilize over the weekend. 

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Nahla yep fx xxx hope ur doing ok and resting up when u can xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news on follies LJH. Hope the extra time gets the eggs to exactly the right point. I also had to stim for longer as I'm slow to respond.

Amy - glad scan went ok and I laughed at the thought of the intralipids or man juice!

Nickynack - glad you got 6 eggs. Now for Barry to work his magic and make some lovely embryos.

Beccaboo - beetroot cake sounds good but only because it didn't taste like beetroot! 

Sarah - sorry the first day back was horrible. The only way is up!

Amoeba - have fun shopping and hope the friend in hospital is ok.

Wildflower - glad you managed to rest up. I agree on naps. I always end up feeling horrible after one.

Went out for a nice dinner with parents tonight. Very full of steak pie though.
So glad it's the weekend!


----------



## Smileycat

Well done Nickynack! Here's hoping for some lab magic and a positive call on Monday.

LJH - slow and steady works best. Hope the extra time gives your follies the boost you need.

Amy- love your orange  outfit for your scan and pleased it went well. Hope the intralipids/man juice work their magic. 

Hi to everyone else. Mixed emotions today. Trying to be a brave Smileycat but it's hard. Planning on having a fun weekend with my mum. She bought me an orange purse today  

Have a great weekend!

X


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat you don't have to be brave all the time, you have been through so much   Love the sound of the orange purse, I think it will be lucky for you, hope you have a really nice weekend with your mum x  

Amoeba hooray for no marking, hope your mums friend is ok x  

Kalm I hope the heartburn eases x  

Beccaboo I love that your mum made you a healthy beetroot cake, great that it tasted like chocolate cake not beetroot cake x  

Sarah I hope the weekend is ok x  

Nickynack sorry you don't get an update until Monday, I'm sure a whole weekend of barry will help with fertilisation x  

Snowy pleased you had a nice meal x  

Went out for a drink with a friend tonight & had orange, every little helps right?


----------



## Amoeba1705

No shopping trip but a trip to visit friend in hospital. She has vasculitis, amongst other issues, but they think they caught the vasculitis in time to treat. X

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - congratulations on getting one more egg than last time, that's fab! I'm sure Barry's working his magic in the love lab and you'll get a positive call on Monday. Hope you're feeling OK and resting up this weekend x

Amy - great that your scan went to plan. I can't believe you trigger tomorrow - that seems to have whizzed by! FX for EC on Tuesday. I'll be thinking of you and will wear orange that day especially  x

Beccaboo - good luck for your appointment on Tuesday too. It's going to be a busy week of news on here! x

Amoeba - sorry to hear about your friend in hospital but I'm sure she'll appreciate you visiting x

Smileycat - fun weekend with your Mum sounds like just what you need. I like the sound of your orange purse x

KALM - Italian food is my fav - enjoy! x

Wildflower - great that your appointment went well but sorry to hear you weren't feeling well yesterday. Hope you're better today x

Sarah - hope work is better for you today and the time whizzes by x

Hello everyone else. Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? x

AFM - I had a wonderfully relaxing spa day yesterday in a gorgeous country house hotel which was a treat from DH for me and my MIL for her birthday. We had a facial each and a fab afternoon tea with so many cakes we couldn't finish it! Luckily they let me take them home for DH so they weren't wasted  We're having a fairly low key weekend doing jobs around the house mainly which is quite nice and relaxing. Looking forward to my scan on Monday (and potentially first intralipids). I've also bought a groupon offer for a hypnotherapy session which I've booked in for Tuesday so looking forward to that too. That's about it from me CCs. Have a lovely weekend. Big hugs all round x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely cc's. 

Sarah, happy weekend to you too. Although you are working I hope you have something nice planned for this evening? 

Hi nickynack. I hope you are recovering well from EC. im sure Barry did his thing through the night and your eggs fertilised well. Good luck for that call Monday. Do you know if you be in for possible ET Monday? 
On my last go I had 4 eggs collected, 3 fertilised, 1 transferred, 1 frozen (my little frostie I'm using now) and one not good enough for freeze. 

Snowy, hope you all settled ready for the Scotland vs South Africa game. Have you got any nice treats in while you watch it? I'm looking forward to England game later. 

Hi smileycat. How lovely that your mum bought you an orange purse.  I hope you are having that fun weekend to keep you smiling. 

Hi Amy, hope you had nice drinks out with friend last night and had a good day today. How glorious has the weather been today. 

Hi amoeba, hope your friend was ok and lovely that you took the time out to visit her. 

Westies, that spa day and afternoon tea sounds superb. How lovely of DH to treat you and his mum. Sometimes it's nice having a chill day around the house, hope you've enjoyed it. Hypnotherapy sounds interesting, have you had that before. Good luck for scan Monday, it certainly does seem a busy week for some of us cc's. 

Hi wildflower, how are you feeling today? 

Muchmore, when are you due back from your hols? I hope you having a lovely time and felt like it's been a much needed break. 

Maisie, how's things with you lovely. How was DD days at nursery? Is she back to doing a few days again next week? 

Kalm, hope the heartburn has gone and you can get back to enjoying Italian good and ice cream. Any more hair pin bends your DP is taking you on?! 

Hi Helen, Ljh, Nahla, babyninja, babycakes, emelda, Lillie and everyone else. 

I did my run and some gym classes first thing. I then got Myself organised for the week ahead by making homemade granola, protein balls and prepping tonights lentil Dahl curry. Had a spinach and kale green juice to get that folic acid and good greens into me before Tuesday's (hopefully) transfer. 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

PS watching Strictly trying to spot my mum and her friend in the audience  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening everyone. 

Beccaboo - My plans include lounging around in my PJs tonight (I put them on as soon as I got in!) and maybe a hot chocolate... rock and roll. Well done on your super duper healthy eating! Very virtuous.

Westies - Glad you enjoyed the spa day. Cakes, yum. Hope your weekend is nice and relaxing.

Amoeba - Sorry to hear your friend is poorly, hope she feels better soon.

Amy - Sending you extra orange vibes. I agree every little helps!

NickyNack - How frustrating not to hear about your little embryos until Monday. I think it's mad that some clinics don't open on weekends, mine is a 7 days a week one. Sending them lots of positive growing vibes. 

Smileycat - It's impossible to be brave all the time  thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a fab weekend. Work wasn't too bad for me and I can get cosy on the sofa tonight in my new slippers.


----------



## HelenGB

evening lovelies!! I am feeling sooo much better 

Sorry i havent been on in a couple of days, I just wanted to say congrats on your EC Nicky fx for a great fert rate fro Monday  

Glad you are doing well Sarah, enjoy your pjs (i do the same as soon as i get in from work xD) and hot choc, mmm sounds like a plan, imma have marshmallows in mine i think 

afm not much to report, a couple of you asked about my holiday, we are going at the the end of November, apparently my dad might also be there  then (he has a house in tenerife) and said if he is then he will take up to this mountain top restaurant which is up windy hairpin roads xD im so glad he said that as i wouldnt wannna drive up there and i struggle being comfy in the car when DH drive as it is so i def wouldnt want him driving us up there!! 

I also LOVE christmas!!! I found last christmas hard as I was about to turn 30 (my birthday is 2 weeks after christmas) as I honestly thought we'd have a baby by then, so I found it tricky, I am looking forward to this year though, we're going to the Dickensian Christmas Market in Rochester on the 5th December and I am really looking forward to that, currently I am trying to find a new decoration for this year, every year since we got married I buy a new tre decoration with the year and either a pic of us or some kind of representation of us (and sometimes the cats and the dog)  but i cant pick one this year :/


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Helen pleased to hear you are feeling better, great that you have the holiday to look forwards to in November x  

Sarah enjoy your cosy night, hope the new slippers are comfy x  

Westies have you spotted your mum? Great that you had a nice day yesterday, not long til your scan now x  

Beccaboo I love dahl from dps restaurant, well done with the exercise & healthy eating, not long now until you are pupo x  

Hope everyone else is ok & ready for the rugby x


----------



## HelenGB

Hi Amy  

I  forgot to say I've also been looking at other things we may try next cycle and I cant work out whether my clinic offer the intralipids or not, so i'm gonna have to ask about that when we go for our follow up, Im also gonna ask about scratch and the embryoglue as im pretty sure they do those both and anything at this point we can do to improve our chances im willing to try. what is everyones opinions oon these things? what have you tried? how did you find it?

also to those who have FET'd which ovulation sticks did you use? i wanna get something a bit more cost effective and was thinking about a digital reader and buying the sticks as i need them, but i cnat seem to find anywhere that sells the sticks separately, am i going mad? or are the readers not /that/ reusable?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Friend was in good spirits and burst into tears when she saw us, as its a 400mile round trip for us! But so worth it and also managed a visit to my brother's where I made nephew jump off the bed with shock as I walked in, oh and saw my uncle too who approved of new glasses and new hairdo (had fringe cut in and coloured darkened) apparently it makes me more mature and intellectual! Currently having a coffee at McDonald's half way home...shattered ain't the word for it but much better than going shopping for the day! X

Hope everyone is ok..will try to catch up properly later xx


----------



## Amy76

Helen I have had scratch & intralipids this cycle & will also be having increased progesterone too as both my previous cycles were 5dt, one embryo the first time & two the second, & I didn't make it to otd either time with no obvious reason for failure. My clinic wouldn't let me add embryo glue this cycle because I am nhs although I could add the scratch & intralipids as extras   I probably would have tried it if I could because I liked the idea of it gluing the embryo in place although my consultant said their experience was that it wasn't as beneficial as the scratch & intralipids. I found the scratch fine & didn't feel anything although other people had said they found it painful, I had the intralipids on Friday & it was just sitting in a chair waiting for 2 hours whilst the fluid went in. Not sure whether any of it will make any difference but it is nice to know some things are being added to try & improve this cycle. Hope this helps x  

Amoeba so pleased your mums friend was in good spirits & nice that you managed to catch up with family, sounds like a very long round trip, hope it doesn't take too long to get home x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

What are intralipids and what do they do? I'm sure I asked this before ages ago and Kalm helpfully answered but I have a brain like a sieve...  Though I think at my follow up my consultant will recommend the same again since last time it was the embryos with the issue and not me.

Sorry Helen I'm always medicated so I never need to track ovulation.


----------



## HelenGB

thanks Amy xx I guess I'll just have to ask at my clinic whether they do them and what their recommendations are, but as I say, anything I can try i will. Good to know you found them both fine 

no worries Sarah, my clinic said they could do medicated FET for me, so I might try that next time as work were pretty peeved at the lack of notice for appts etc, so I might be able to give them better notice with a medicated cycle, plus then i wouldn't need to rely on the sticks.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

The benefit of medicated is that it's much easier to plan, especially if your cycle isn't regular. My clinic don't really do natural cycles because they find it easier when you can control things. I like being able to plan better - both my FETs have been smooth sailing in terms of timescales once AF arrived (which I can't control!) - but the downreg phase can be difficult.


----------



## HelenGB

On my last FET when they thought I wasn't going to ovulate they were considering giving me ovitrelle to trigger. So maybe that's all they would do for a medicated cycle. I dunno. 
Not sure how I'd feel about dr. From what I've seen its not a pleasant experience?

And as far as a I can tell the intralipids are to help with rejection of the embryo by the body when apparently great embryos aren't taking, which is the case for me, which is why I'm considering them. As far as I can tell you are on a drip for 1-2 hours


----------



## Amy76

Sarah I think the intralipids are meant to help reduce your immune reaction which might see the embie as an 'outsider' & try to get rid of it rather than let it implant, the ones I had seemed to contain soya, peanut oil & eggs because there was a warning about not being able to have them if you are allergic to any of those things  

Helen I haven't found dr bad & have done it three times now, my info sheet says for a fresh cycle intralipids are first done on stims day 8-11, with fet it says they are done around the time of the endometrial scan, a second infusion is done after a positive test


----------



## NickyNack

Happy Saturday evening everyone, thanks for all your good luck wishes 😘 

Helen my clinic use embryo glue as standard, but no longer really do the scratch as after research done they said it had no greater success rates when carried out. I'm certainly going ask too though about these intrailpids. The mountain top restaurant sounds lovely and worth braving the hairpin bends for   xx

Beccaboo the Dahl curry sounds yummy, where did you get the recipe from? You are v good preparing all ur food and keeping up with ur exercise - will you miss ur running when you start stims as you said you were going stop didn't you? It depends on if any of my eggs fertilise or are any good and how many there are so will be ET either Mon or Wed. Ur fertilisation rate was good with ur 4 special eggs then Hun, I have a good feeling about ur lil frostie   Xx

Hey Sarah glad ur first day at work wasn't too bad - think you build it up but once it's out the way it isn't too bad - I felt the same after going back following my MC but it wasn't really that bad 😊 and yer I know rubbish that my clinic closes weekends - it's the only negative thing about it    Xx

Amy - hope ur doing ok and eating plenty of protein and sat with that hot water bottle on ur tummy   xx

Smiley don't surpress the way you are really feeling Hun, if ur feeling low or down you have every right to be, it will take time for you to get over what you have bern through but you really are doing so well and I think you are very brave. Sending you big   Hope ur having a lovely weekend with your mum xx

Ameoba hope your friend is doing better and you have cheered her up a bit with ur visit xx

Westies ur spa day and cakes sounds fab, glad you had a lovely time and the hypnotherapy session sounds like a good idea xx

Wildflower are you feeling any better Hun? Xx

Hi Kalm, a Snowy, BabyNinja, Babycakes, Lillie, muchmore, LJH, Maisie and everyone else, hope ur all doing ok xxx

AFM - had a lazy  morning then went out for lunch with DP to a lovely Italian restaurant near by and refrained from any alcohol   had sea bass which was with braised fennel and an a aubergine sauce. One thing is for sure if this cycle doesn't work I'm seriously going to loose some weight and do some exercise as feel fat 😩 - Im still bloated too - what's that all about?? Gave DP a lift round to his Dad's and he is then going to watch the rugby in the pub with his mates - needed some time on my own to be honest as not really up to company or socialising as feel too anxious and worried about what's happening in that lab   where would I be without my cc friends, the only ones who understand this craziness 😘 xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Mmm ok, makes sense, I don't think I need those since I was lucky enough to carry a pregnancy to (almost) term. I've just had a run of bad luck this year so hopefully another standard fresh cycle will be fine for me. Plus my clinic doesn't believe in immunes, I've heard. I think downreg is a different deal for everyone, and maybe it depends on your drug? On my fresh cycle, I had buserelin and was fine until around a day or two before AF arrived, when I felt super emotional and cried a lot. On my two FETs, I had prostap and got a whole host of side effects; I couldn't remember anything, couldn't string a sentence together some days, hot flushes, over-emotional, really tired etc.


----------



## Snowy white1

On the DR front, I found it fine both times (once for EC and once for FET). I was on Buserelin and norethisterone. No side effects at all.
I guess some drugs are worse than others and there's also luck involved.

Hi to all the lovey CCs. I'm pretty engrossed in the rugby. Hubby needs Aus to win so Wales can go through but it feels wrong cheering for Australia.


----------



## HelenGB

Eep, I couldn't do my job with symptoms like that! Sometimes I have to answer really difficult questions from my patients :/ I guess I'll just carry on as I have been, the less drugs I take the better I feel, so I think natural is better for me, but I'll see what they recommend. If they recommend medicated I'll just gave to warn work not to give me difficult appts. Which I'd prefer anyways 

Awe nicky, we're here for you   you are doing so well, I'm def gonna ask about all 3 and what they think on them I'm pretty sure that I saw a sign at the clinic about embryoglue. But I can't find anything in their site about intralipids


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack thanks for reminding me about the water bottle I have just got it & filled it up   hopefully with a whole weekend of barry your embies are doing well x  

Snowy can't believe you are cheering for Australia!  

I have always used buserelin for dr & found it ok.


----------



## KALM

Hello my cc friends.

Sarah, I agree you probably don't need intralipids as you had a fine pregnancy with DS. A lot of clinics don't believe in immune issues I know, probably partly because to test properly costs a lot, and for a lot of ladies a few tries gets success anyway. Hope you had a yummy hot chocolate!

Helen, I never had any problems at all on DR, for either of my fresh cycles. Medicated might be better from a planning perspective. For a lot of clinics the natural vs medicated success rate is the same, is it at yours?  Did you get progesterone with your natural fet? I didn't for mine and in hindsight I think that was not a good strategy.

Amoeba, so lovely you could surprise your friend (and nephew!).

Nickynack, I can't imagine the agony of having to wait to Monday for news! You really think the clinics embryologists must be working, so how hard can it be to just give patients a quick update call?! Hope your evening is going ok. Oh and I've never been on intralipids drip for more than probably 1hr 15mins, although I have heard of people taking longer. I think I used the clear blue digital ovulation thing in my FET, but it only lasted one cycle then you had to get a new one with new sticks.

Westies did you see your mum on telly? I went to see strictly Xmas special bring filmed a few years back.. It was so exciting! And I spotted myself on TV when I watched it back.. We were sat a few rows behind the judges  your spa day sounded fab btw.

Smiley, we can't be strong all the time, it is perfectly fine to let our guards down sometimes and let those emotions out rather than trying to keep them locked up. Healthier for us too  But I hope you had a lovely distracting day with your mum and the sadness got forgotten for a bit.  I'm glad the ERPC wasn't too bad for you, it is a good step at allowing you to physically move on at least. I had to wait for 3 normal AF's before I could cycle again after my MMC, and i think most clinics are the same. It felt frustrating when I found out, and an age away, and I had to wait 4 in the end as Xmas got in the way, but in hindsight I felt loads more ready and in a better place after the wait.

Beccaboo, I made a beetroot chocolate cake once too, quite liked it although DP thought it was a bit "earthy"!

AFM, DP annoyed cannot find anywhere showing the rugby (only a local italian football game is on TV sport channel in hotel!), but perhaps it's for the best given how it is going   we are now in a cute fishing/seaside village called Camogli on the Ligurian coast. Roads to get here were fine.. We are here for 5 days now. My heartburn has been ok today thankfully. I wore a £4 maternity dress I got at NCT sale to dinner.. Was nice to be out of my maternity jeans which I've been living in as weather not all that warm. Dress made me feel very Bumpish though! Not that it's a bad thing. Apparently this week baby starts to taste things.. What a great way to start with italian food 

Night all, and enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies all clinics seem to have different views on all these relatively new areas of treatment. Our last clinic, the Lister, don't offer embryoglue at all but do offer the scratch. Our new clinic includes embryoglue as standard for every patient free of charge!

Helen - there's often confusion about natural vs. medicated FET cycles and I think it's the word 'medicated' that causes it. You can be on a natural FET cycle with added meds (as I am doing). I took the trigger shot on my last cycle but this is something that the Lister often do to ensure someone ovulates at a specific point (even though I knew I was naturally). If you ovulate and have regular cycles then you should be doing a natural cycle as there's no reason for you to do a medicated. Also, which type of OPKs are you looking at? I use the Clearblue dual hormone ones (http://m.boots.com/h5/cat_hub?unCountry=uk&path=/en/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Test-with-Dual-Hormone-Indicator-10s_1317208/) and you can't buy the sticks separately so have to buy a whole new complete box each time. If you get the digital monitor (http://m.boots.com/h5/cat_hub?path=%2Fen%2FClearblue-Advanced-Fertility-Monitor-Touch-Screen-Monitor_1468290%2F&unCountry=uk) then you can buy boxes of refills separately (http://m.boots.com/h5/cat_hub?path=%2Fen%2FClearblue-Advanced-Fertility-Monitor-Refill-Tests-20-Fertility-Tests-4-Pregnancy-Tests_1468286%2F&unCountry=uk) and those packs also contain a few pregnancy tests too. Hope this helps x

Boo to the rugby result!


----------



## HelenGB

Kalm, I'm with create and they only do sp for fresh and only do medicated get if you don't ovulate naturally or sporadically. Ill ask about success rates and see what they recpmmend. I had progesterone for my fresh and my fet also had blood thinners for both.


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks westies. I'll check those links out 
Apparently I do ovulate naturally although I never thought I did.. Whenever I did the ovulation sticks before ivf I never got a positive surge unless I was on clomid. So I was really surprise when I got positive this time but it wasn't a digi test I used and I am slightly sceptical about it as it reckons I ovulated on day 18. When I was on clomid I ovulated early day 12 usually.


----------



## HelenGB

See I wanted to get the monitor thing but dh thinks its too expensive. What did you use? Or do you not need to if you are triggered?


----------



## IloveWesties

Re: FET success rates - in case this is of interest - both the Lister and CRGW have told me medicated and natural protocols have exactly the same success rates x

Amy/KALM - couldn't see Mum but I've recorded it so will try and pause it when I find out where she was sitting to see if I can spot her! 'Where's Mummy' instead of 'Where's Wally'!!!


----------



## IloveWesties

I still had to monitor, and the Lister monitored through scans and blood tests too but sometimes to be über cautious they like to give a trigger too. I don't think I'll have that this time at our new clinic. I use the dual hormone digital ones, same as KALM said she used. I like to see the oestrogen surge as well as the LH ovulation peak. Oh and also, PCOS sufferers are renowned for having irregular ovulation (if at all!) so it's very possible for you to have ovulated on day 18 one month and day 12 another. Great that you're ovulating though - I have a friend who has just been diagnosed and she doesn't ovulate at all so is about to give Clomid a try. Even though I have polycystic ovaries on ultrasound (lots of follies!), all my blood tests have always been normal and correct ratios and I've always had regular cycles and ovulated which is why I know I have the PCO and not the full PCOS. What have your blood tests been like? Have they confirmed the full syndrome? x


----------



## HelenGB

Yea, when I was on clomid that was the first time I'd ever known of ovulation, prior to that if never had a positive on an ovulation stick and since this is the first time I've ever had it. My cycles are ll over the place. I've been monitoring them for a few years now and they are always all over the place. I've nearly always ovulated day 12-14 so it was. a bit odd that it was day 18 this time. The first tests I had when we first started trying showed i had pcos


----------



## IloveWesties

Confirmed by blood tests, I assume Helen? The decision to do a natural cycle and monitor you is probably more down to the Create ethos of leaning towards mild/natural approach, isn't it? Having said that, if you ovulate then that's all you need really. When will you discuss/confirm all this with your clinic? By the way, I ovulated CD12 last month and CD18 the month before! x


----------



## HelenGB

Yea. Lots of blood tests, various times in my cycle. 
We haven't made a follow up appt yet. I haven't had a chance to talk to work about time off to go to a meeting yet. Well probably go during some time off I have over xmas or perhaps January when my new holiday starts. I've taken so much time off with all my appts etc that I can't really afford to take anymore time off. Im pretty sure they're getting fed up with me taking time off.
Yea they prefer natural wher possible. So I guess that's a better idea I mean if I do ovulate then it makes sense not to medicate. Maybe I'll ask about the trigger again. Then I its more liekly to be a certain day as apposed to just waiting for my body to do its thing. Whcih it may not even do...


----------



## IloveWesties

Just to clarify, I was given the trigger on my natural cycle but it was timed with my natural ovulation (so we were still waiting for my body to do its own thing, as you put it). So, that wouldn't help you if you're trying to time it to a certain day in advance. The only way to do that is through a mediated cycle x


----------



## Nahla

Helen, just to add, You can do a medicated FET without down regulating before. I hVe never had to do down regulation. And my last fet was medicated just because my cycle is 35 days long and clinic found it too long. and I found it much easier to plan medicated. and it was apparently quite successful. I have done one natural fet in the past, and it was much more difficult to plan with work, etc. and the success rates are the same, as Westies has said. 
I have just done a scan at the beginning of my cycle to see if lining was thin enough, then started progynova, and done scans to see lining. as soon as it was thick enough, I started gestagene pessaries and went for fet a few days later. I must admit I have taken a trigger shot without telling at my clinic as I believe that helps with implantation. Thats what my doc in Israel did...he gave me 1 1/5 doses of trigger shot in the fresh cycle...


----------



## HelenGB

Oh OK, that's different from what I expected. I guess the best thing to do is check with my clinic what they prefer to do? I guess it's all kinda speculation at this point xD but its very interesting to see what everyone else has done


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
A quick one from me as its late but just wanted to say I'm back from hols and had a fab time. This weekend is quite busy but tomorrow is a day in London with old school friends so that'll be lovely. 
Happy Sunday's to you all!


----------



## KALM

Helen, after a MC, or even just generally after IVF our cycles can be messed up. I never did ovulation test until the month before my FET as I wanted to know what to expect, and that month my cycle was the longest ever my whole life and I didn't ovulate until cd19, then the FET month, AF was almost back to normal length and ovulation was like on cd12 or something like that.  Madness!


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I hope your scan has gone/goes well today x


----------



## lillieb87

lhj good luck 2day xx

quick one as am out an about....can any1 tell me what the book was westies read an passed to beccaboo an she is now forwarding? i would like to read it via my kindle but there r so many pages of chat am not sure where to start!!

hope everyone is havin a fun weekend! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lillie, it's called the Pursuit of Motherhood, I think the author is Jessica Hepburn. 
It's on it's way to nickynack. 

Xx


----------



## lillieb87

thanks beccaboo am gona search on my kindle when i get home....i hav the delight of the 4 an half hour round trip to the clinic on my own so thought i would get a good read lol x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lillie, sorry for the quick one liner earlier, I was then off to my yoga class. Hope you find it on your kindle. That's a long round trip, when do you have to do it? Yes you definitely need something to keep you occupied for that journey. 
I hope you are having a good weekend.

Interesting read ladies on the intreplids as I wasn't sure what they were, not sure whether my clinic does them. One to maybe consider if needed in future. 
Also interesting on the natural vs medicated fet, I don't ovulate so couldn't ever do a natural. 

Muchmore, welcome back from hols. Glad you had a good time. Well it's a beautiful day for a trip to London and a nice extension to your holiday. Hope you having a great time. Are you sightseeing, shopping or bit of both?!

Hi Kalm, isn't that amazing that the baby can taste things at this stage.

Nickynack, hope you doing ok and only need to wait until the morning to find out more about your embryos. 
I will sooooo miss my running and gym as its a huge part of what I do in my spare time but needs must, not stimming on the FET so luckily I can exercise until transfer but I did my last run and yoga today  so rest tomorrow before transfer day Tuesday. I was pleased and felt very lucky with my fertilisation rate with such low egg numbers so hope that gives you some hope. 
The recipe for the curry was from the Deliously Ella cookbook, I tried to find the link from her website but it's not on there but it's similar to this recipe minus the coconut milk 
http://deliciouslyella.com/sweet-potato-lentil-and-coconut-curry/

Ljh, hoping your scan is all ok.

I hope you are all having lovely Sunday's. I'm starting to feel a little nervous about Tuesday now, not the transfer procedure but waiting for that phonecall in the morning to tell me if its gong ahead or not. I'm not going to able to sleep Monday night!


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo - I wonder if you could still do yoga while on the 2ww? I have no idea what is ok / not ok and i think it is mostly a personal decision. But i do wonder if giving up exercise does actually make you feel a bit down then it isn't good to give it up? We should be aiming to feel happy during tx shouldn't we? I have no idea!! I hope today and tomorrow go easily and you feel good about that phone call xxx


Muchmore - hope you had a fun day in london today. What did you get up to?


NickyNack - don't think I've congratulated you on your 6 eggs yet, i think that sounds like a good number. I bet it has been a bit of a tense weekend waiting for news. Just one more sleep! Hoping for good news in the morning xx


KALM - your holiday sounds lovely. We just booked a last minute trip to france in a few weeks and I can't imagine it will be warm there. A touch warmer than here though I hope!


Westies - i hope you spot your mum  I'd completely missed that strictly is back on again yay! I find I can only get in to it when there are slightly fewer dancers but always look forward to it at this time of year. I love cosy saturday evenings watching it. 


Helen - good work on doing lots of research for the next cycle. It so helps to redirect your energy to a positive end.


Smilycat - big hugs, i hope you are ok and you let yourself grieve a bit for what you have been through. I'm sure your sticky bfp is around the corner xxx


Sarah - i hope your busy weekend has gone ok x


Amy - hope you are feeling happy, healthy and very very orange (sounds like you are!) xxx


afm - I noticed today that this is the first af I have had in ages where I haven't 'broken out' on my chin. So I'm taking that as a good sign that I am a bit healthier with all the nutribullets and vitamins etc. I still haven't shifted any weight though! 
I did a rare roast lunch today for us and my folks. It went quite well but I need a lot more practice for it not to be a stress. I am feeling recovered now from a few days of feeling a bit flat/tired and now just need to do some positive things tomorrow in terms of eating and exercise. I might run through some yoga positions tonight as that always makes me feel good - I'm just not so good at doing it at home, i much prefer a class.


----------



## Snowy white1

Wildflower - glad you're feeling healthier. Roast sounds yum! Which meat was it? I love a good roast but obviously my mum's (and MIL's) are much better than my attempts.

Lillie - hope you find the book or at least something fun to do on your long journey.

Muchmore - hope you had fun with your old school mates.

Nickynack - hope you get great news tomorrow. So hard having to wait but perhaps leaving Barry to work his magic  has done the trick as he's had some special 'alone time' with your eggs!

Beccaboo - not sure about yoga but for Pilates there are a lot of the standard Pilates exercises you can't do when pregnant. Since you're essentially behaving like a pregnant person on the 2ww you would have to make sure you were only doing the exercises suitable for a pregnant lady. Plus I was explicitly told to avoid any abdominal exercises after ET but not sure if yoga would count as that.
Soon once you're pregnant you'll be able to start doing gentle exercise again I'm sure!

Interesting about the medicated/ non FET. Like Beccaboo I don't ovulate so had to do medicated. My clinic had really high success rates for FETs - higher than fresh transfers in fact.
If the success rates are the same for medicated and non then why not go for medicated as it helps with planning and you don't need to worry about when or whether you really did ovulate? Or are their specific advantages to non-medicated?

Chilling out now catching up on TV shows. Watched Downton Abbey and there's a storyline about someone who can't have children. It made me a bit teary but at least they're dealing with the issue on popular TV shows.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello wildflower, I was thinking during yoga could I still do this but for the sake of the 2ww I thought I will leave it as although it's quite relaxing, some of the exercises are tough and there is an abs element. If I'm lucky to get pregnant again yoga will probably be the first thing I go back to. I do walk to work and back at 20mins a go so that will be my light exercise in my day, I did this last go and got pregnant so won't change that. I like my walk into work anyway. 
Have you tried a website called Yoga with Adrianne, i really like her and she has several you tube videos and a 30 days of yoga plan. 

Hi snowy, as I said to wildflower and as you say they is an abs section in yoga. The class is really good for pregnant ladies though as we have had some and even the teacher has been pregnant herself so gives options, so I'm bearing that in mind if I get pregnant. 
Hope you caught up on shows. 

Westies, Lillie and Amy, Arsenal won so other half happy today. 

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo arsenal winning against Manchester United = happy boys x  

Nickynack really hope you get good news tomorrow on fertilisation x  

Wildflower well done with being healthy with the nutribullets & vitamins, I'm sure it will help, I am planning to get dp involved with the orangeness for Tuesday x  

Ljh how did the scan go? Hope your follies are growing nicely x  

Lillie when is your appointment at the clinic? Hope it goes well x  

Muchmore great that you enjoyed the holiday, I hope you had a nice time in London catching up with your school friends x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## MuchMore2013

Nickynack I have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. I hope that call brings fab news. 
Amy did you trigger tonight? I think I may have lost track of news of your last scan somewhere along the line. 
Beccaboo it must be weird to think about stopping all the exercise for a bit but fx it'll be well worth it  
KALM glad your holiday is going well. There's not much better in life than Italian food. 
AFM we had a lovely afternoon together ... Me and 3 school friends just sitting in a pub eating yummy food for about 4 hours and catching up on each other''s lives. Really good fun  
Back to work tomorrow ... 
But it's nearly Christmas


----------



## NickyNack

So out if 6 eggs, 4 ok, only 2 fertilised and 1 is an 8 cell grade 3 so pretty good but the other only 4 cells so looking like they will just put the 8 cell back. Mixed emotions, I want to be happy that I have 1 decent egg but gutted out of 6 eggs only 1 is any good.

So I'm going for ET at 11:15 and will message you all on the other side x


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack you had 50% fertilisation rate which is really good, maybe the 4 cell will catch up, might be worth putting both back to give it a chance? Wishing you lots of luck & really hoping this is your time x  

Muchmore only 80 days to christmas! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, all the best lovely for ET. You have got to this stage and that is great news. Soon be PUPO 
xx

Amy, Hope you are ready for EC tomorrow and got the orange ready.

Muchmore, glad you had a lovely catch up with friends, Boo to work today but yippee that Christmas season will soon be here. 

I just had a call from my embryologist, Im booked in for ET at 2pm tomorrow. I will only receive a call in the morning if things are not good with the thaw. Fingers crossed my mobile DOES NOT ring! cant believe how anxious Ive suddenly become now the time is here.

xx


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, good luck! it just takes one... 

beccaboo, fx everything goes well and you will be pupo soon, too! exciting! 

afm: sitting in the waiting room for 20 week scan...


----------



## Beccaboo

Nahla, thanks for the good luck wishes. Sorry, I didn't realise you had a scan today, I knew this week was a busy one for some of us. Hope it all goes well and good luck back to you. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo really hope your embie does well & you don't get a call from the clinic tomorrow morning x  

Nahla lots of luck for your scan x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs - my baseline scan (CD7) went well this morning and all's looking good. Back on Wednesday for another scan and possibly intralipids afterwards. I have two dominant - one in each ovary - so looks like I'm going to ovulate from both sides this month! I know this happened once before last year as it was seen on scan which is interesting. Anyway, we'll see what's happening on Wednesday x

NickyNack - good luck for transfer and sending positive thoughts your way x

Amy - hope the trigger went OK and that you enjoy your drug free day today x

Beccaboo - I'll be thinking of you at 2pm tomorrow and sending positive wishes. I'm sure your phone won't ring x

Nahla - good luck for your scan today x

Wow, what a busy day for the CCs! I'm off to drive back home from Wales. Will catch-up later. Hope you all have fab days x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, Im glad the scan went well, that is interesting that you could ovulate on both sides! Are you hoping to have the intralipids Wednesday?
Hope you got home from Wales ok with no hold ups.

Nahla, Hoping the scan went well. xx

Nicknack, Hope ET went well. xx

I am so not into work today, Im trying to get loads done as not in work tomorrow at all but really not feeling it now. I cant wait to get home and have a lovely evening chilling. My DH is cooking me my favourite stirfry for tea so lots of last minute healthy veg to enjoy. I think I can have ET with nail varnish on can't I and its just EC we have to take it off for? Ive got my coral/orange  on ready for tomorrow. eeeek im so excited and nervous. xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I know what you mean, I am starting to switch off now having spent all day so far getting a tender ready & uploaded to a website, not long now!  

Westies pleased the scan went well, I hope you got home ok x


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies been reading along but had a busy weekend...

westies glad scan went well what are y being scanned for again weds?  all exciting again for u hun xx hope u had a safe journey back xx

nickynack u will be pupo now so exciting....hope u are ok xx

beccaboo the stirfry sounds nice an healthy praying ur phone doesnt ring tomorrow...sendin orange vibes.....

nahla hope u got some good svan pics xx

Helen enjoy ur hols in tenerife i am very jealous!

amy hope yr enjoying ur drug free day?? sending lots of orange vibes ur way for tomorrow hun x

muchmore hope ur first day back went well?? always the worst!!

snowy...is word out yet at work about yr bump lol

wildflower i really want a nutribullet....an i really want a roast hehe

sarah how u doin hun not long til ur follow up now x

kalm glad ur enjoyin ur holiday fab that baby is experiencing all the great foods too

lhj how are u hun...any date for ec??

ameoba how is ur friend? 

smiley how u feelin hun? are u back at work this week? if so i hope ur takin it steady xx

afm i found the book on the Kindle an started it last night....seems ok upto now.....

dr scan tomorrow an really nervous incase something isnt right such as cysts or still have lining....grr


need a whack with the positivity stick 2day i think......

hope all u other ladies are ok xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Yes, been home for hours ladies and used the time to make a huge batch of soup for lunches this week (Hairy Bikers' Golden Vegetable soup from their Hairy Dieters book - it's delicious!) and some more protein balls as DH seems to have taken a shine to them  Really trying to keep my stress levels under control but so tricky as money is becoming an issue, not helped by the fact that DH's work van hasn't passed its MOT today and needs £350 to fix the problem. Not only that, the garage can't fix it until next week as they're too busy this week so DH is currently without a van. Nightmare and DH not a happy bunny. Going to call his insurance company on the off chance to see if we can get a courtesy van but not holding my breath so he may have to bite the bullet and hire one. Hypnotherapy session tomorrow is well timed! x

Beccaboo - yes, if the scan is OK on Weds then I'll have the intralipids straight afterwards while I'm there x

Lillie - I'm not sure I understand your question honey? If you're asking why I'm being scanned again then it's just to check that lining is thick enough and follicle(s!) are large enough to go ahead with ET this month but looking good so far. Will start using OPKs tomorrow morning x


----------



## lillieb87

arrgh am following u now westies lol i dont know much about natural fet! when are u expecting et? sorry to hear about the van thats soo annoying!! x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - glad scan went well. Interesting that you're ovulating in both sides. Perhaps that means you body is super fertile this month!

Nickynack - glad you've got one good embie and another potential. I know I you were hoping for more but fx this one is a beauty! Hope ET went well and you can enjoy being PUPO.

Beccaboo - will be thinking of you tomorrow. I'm sure your little frostie will be just fine but it's totally understandable to worry. I know I did!
Do you know if they give you a little picture of your embie? They gave me one of mine and I find it amazing that that little ball of cells could be a baby!

Amy - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow too. Lots and lots of orangey luck coming your way.

Nahla - how did it go? Hopefully all is well and you got to see some good views of your two little cuties.

Ljh - how are things looking?

Lillie - good luck for the scan tomorrow. That lining will be perfect. And here's a big whack with the positivity stick. I'm sure Kalm will be along with a similar beating later too! 

Muchmore - hope work has been ok.
I thought of you (and all the other Xmas loving CCs) today as I was in Sainsbury's and they had all their Christmas treats in. I nearly bought some mince pies but I'd just bought a Danish pastry so thought I'd better resist. I can't wait until the Christmas sandwiches are in the shops!

AFM - had 24 week midwife appt today and all was ok. Bump is measuring small but she didn't seem concerned as it's still within 2cm of where it should be. I'm a bit concerned but I do know that it's not an exact science. I wanted to hold off to 28 weeks before having a private reassurance scan but not sure I can!

Told people at work today. Turns out a couple of people in my team had guessed when I didn't drink at a bbq a few weeks ago. Someone else who isn't in my team spotted the bump, so I really had to tell my team before it got around on the grapevine! I'm glad everyone knows because now I can wear something other than loose tops!


----------



## lillieb87

snowy my friend who is 38 weeks measured small at 26 weeks an they were not to phased by it....she dipped under the centile?? line...all is well so am sure nothing to worry about ...easier said than done am sure! x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone - ET done had both embryos put back in the end as they were both graded at 3/4 and didn't want to regret not having the 4 cell put back in - do you think I've done the right thing? Can't do any harm ey? 

Went for an acupuncture before and after ET which helped relax me but not kind to my purse  . But anything to help - I'm desperate   Have popped to my Mum n Dad's for tea as DP gone to the gym after work and been amused my my 2 yr old nephew  

Beccaboo - I feel ur pain Hun with worrying for tomorrow but I'm sure ur strong lil frostie will be fine and ready to be reunited with his/her's lovely mummy     Will be thinking about you tomorrow and hope you don't get that call in the morning massive fx for you hun xxx

Amy - thanks re ur words on the 50% fertilisation rates - I gave myself a bit of a talking to while in the shower as I was so worried yest that none would fertilise so I'm lucky that some have and I have at least 1 really good embie xx what's next with you, do you have another scan tomorrow? Xx

Lillie - How's DR going? That's a long round trip to ur clinic bless you - it's natural to feel anxious but I'm sure everything will be great tomorrow and you will feel better after the scan results - I'll be thinking about you xx

Westies - glad ur scan went ok and sorry to hear about poor DH van, that sucks - blooming MOTs are always such a worry - hope you get something sorted as you need no stress re money, so enjoy ur hypnotherapy session tomorrow xx

Nahla hope ur 20wk scan went ok and your twins are doing nicely xxx

Muchmore hope ur first day back at work has gone ok xx

Snowy fab news re ur 24 week midwife appointment, I'm sure bump is the correct size as they say these things but like you say I'm sure they can't be that exact and if ur carrying neat then maybe it's spot on 😘 glad you have told work, you must feel relieved now that everyone knows xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok too xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - if I were you I would have had two put in as well! Glad the embies are safely home. Now sending lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack congrats on being pupo (I would've went for 2 too!☺) xx  sending sticky vibes xx    

Westies glad scan went well xx omg what a nightmare with DH van   hope he's able to get a courtesy one xx

Snowy glad your appt went well and little snowy is doing well. Wouldn't worry about small bump, lots of people I know have had small bumps with no issues...you've probably got good stomach muscles which us keeping little snowy hidden xx

Nahla hope all went well with 20week scan xx

Hope everyone has had a good day xx 

AFM had another busy one at work, for some reason kids hav been really hard work today - but lots of us said the same do know it wasn't just me. Heading out to shops with mum, after tea, as its her birthday tomorrow and need to get her present...but as she's lost weight easier to take her with me so can try on! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - congratulations on being PUPO. Like the others, I would have also def gone for two if I was you. How exciting! When is OTD? In keeping everything crossed for you  x

Snowy - great that your scan went OK and that you've told everyone at work. Must be funny telling people who had already guessed  x

Lillie - if it's any consolation, I think I need a good whack with the positivity stick too so you're not alone honey   Just had a meltdown and ended up saying to DH that I think we should postpone the cycle as I'm so stressed. Don't know where it came from as can't remember thinking it before?! Just sort of blurted it out. Hopefully the hypnotherapy will do the trick tomorrow x


----------



## lillieb87

sending   westies....I sent dh a text this morn tellin him i wasnt strong enough to do this all again!! first time i felt like that!! its the stress an drugs i swear!! x


----------



## Snowy white1

Here you go Westies and Lillie...


----------



## Amy76

Lillie you are strong enough to do this   wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine especially if you take one of your lucky orange m&m's with you x  

Westies sorry to hear about dh's van, these things always seem to happen at the worst times   I hope the hypnotherapy tomorrow helps regain your positivity x  

Nickynack congratulations on being pupo, I think you've done the right thing by having both put back   no more scans for me, I'm in for ec tomorrow! X  

Snowy great that your 24 week midwife appointment went ok, sorry you are a bit worried about baby snowy measuring small   Lovely that you were able to tell people about the pregnancy, I bet they were surprised how far along you are! X  

Beccaboo wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow in case I don't get chance tomorrow x  

Muchmore I hope the return to work has gone ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## NickyNack

Lillie and Westies sending you a big   Think we all take it in turns to feel up and down and Lillie you are so strong to have got this far now come on you can keep going and Westies tomorrow is another day and you will feel less stressed esp when you get DH sorted - you are both very strong women and you have all of us   Xxx

Amy fab news you have EC tomorrow hope everything goes ok and you get some top class eggs and take it easy afterwards with some cake to make you feel better   Xx

Ameoba - sorry the kids have been lil pests today, maybe been saving it up all weekend   hope you get ur Mum something special to show off her slimmer figure xx

Beccaboo - I hope ur not worrying too much about tomorrow Hun, sending you big positive   And will be thinking about you lots xxx

Glad you all think I have done the right thing with putting them both back, it's reassuring to hear ☺ Question - has anyone else injected fragmin in their tummy? I've just done it and it really hurt as I had to really push the needle to pierce my skin, is this right? My tummy is really hurting now? The Cetrotide didn't hurt at all in my tummy   - please help me!?


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - I did Fragmin and also found it painful. All the other tummy injections were fine but Fragmin really stings. The needle seems thicker/ less sharp than others and the liquid stings and causes bruises.
I think it did get better and some were worse than others. Hope it gets better for you but I don't think the pain is anything to worry about.


----------



## Amoeba1705

I had tinzaparin rather than fragmin but essentially the same (I think) and it was very stingy too. The needle is thicker than normal IVF drug needles so a bit of pressure is needed. The stinging won't last long but be aware of bruising and don't rub the area of its stinging as you could spread any bruising xx


----------



## NickyNack

Aw thanks Snowy thought I had done something wrong and yer ur right the needle is thicker and seems bleeding blunt!! Can't believe I potentially have to do that every night for 6 weeks!!! You have reassured me again so thank you   Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Ameoba the needle is defo thicker and yer I had to really push it in to pierce the skin and I will resist rubbing the area after I have done it which I did do actually tonight! Bloody IVF and what we put ourselves through its a laugh a bleeding minute ey   ha ha x


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - you might end up with some really impressive bruises which you can use to get lots of sympathy from DP!!


----------



## NickyNack

Yer right I had bruises on my right leg and he had loads of sympathy


----------



## Amy76

I found this last cycle about men suffering from pain & the first couple of reviews made me laugh a lot but I've only just figured out how to add the link here 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412596199&sr=8-1&keywords=veet


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs!

NickyNack - Congratulations on being PUPO  I'd have done the same and had both transferred, wishing you lots of luck. I hope the 2ww doesn't make you too crazy. I had fragmin after my c section, I sympathise, it really is horrible! I never had a problem with injections but for some reason that one really stung. I took it in my thigh, I don't know if that's better or worse than tummy.

Westies and lillie - You can do this!  Here's a smack with the positivity stick  enjoy your hypnotherapy tomorrow Westies and good luck for your scan lillie.

Amoeba - Hope you had a lovely shopping trip with your mum this evening.

Snowy white - I echo everyone else, don't worry about baby snowy measuring small. It's almost impossible to tell from a tummy measurement; every midwife seems to put the tape in a different place for a start. If it was an issue, you'd have been sent for a scan. 

Beccaboo - Wishing you lots of luck for your ET tomorrow, hope everything goes well.

Nahla - Hope your 20 week scan went well today.

Hi to everyone else, sorry not as many personals from me today, I need a beating with the positivity stick too! Took DS to soft play today with some friends and just felt completely overwhelmed by all the noise and activity. Today would have been OTD, so I'm feeling a bit fragile.


----------



## NickyNack

Aw god Amy I am crying here and my already bruised tummy now hurts with laughing too much    that has cheered me up so much and I haven't laughed like that in a while - it was the ice cream and frozen Brussels sprouts that tipped me over the edge 😭😭😭😭 ha ha ha thanks for sharing that amazing link with us 😂😂😂😂😂 bloody comedy gold ha ha!! xx


----------



## NickyNack

Sarah you poor poor thing, you have every right to really feel pap today and I should think that the last place you wanted to be feeling like this and I bet you wanted to escape and run for the hills 😫 It will take time but don't forget it's not over for you yet and you need to look into that donar again - gave you made any steps towards doing that yet - maybe if you had a plan it might help you feel better? Snowy get that stick out for Sarah or failing that just read Amy's link   Get today out if the way and then hopefully you might start to feel a bit better sending you big big   You are not on ur own today lots of low ccs   Re the Fragmin maybe I could try it in my leg, but to be honest my stims hurt in my leg and my tummy was ok so maybe stick to my tum - why don't they make the needles better for christsake?   xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Here you go Sarah!   
OTD must have been hard but hopefully now it's over you can look forward to the next steps.

I am basically in tears laughing at that link Amy. I had read some of them before but didn't realise there were so many. I've had to stop as I'm becoming hysterical but next time I need to be cheered up I'll carry on!


----------



## wildflower

NickyNack - congrats on being pupo! Having one good embie to put back is great I think and two is even better (definately the right decision!). 


Sarah - hope you have a nice evening a recover a bit from your down day. Noisy soft plays are pretty exhausting!


Amy - thanks for the link 
xxx


----------



## KALM

Hey CC's! I think Snowy has adequately covered the positivity stick, but one more from me for good measure!   It's totally natural to have down times, and "can I do this?" Moments, but Westies and Lillie, you can do it and you can get through the darker times. We are all strong ladies in pursuit of our dreams and we will get there, it just may take some perseverance at times!

NickyNack, congrats on being PUPO!      I would have totally gone with two back too. Fab you had pre and post acupuncture too. Are you back at work tomorrow or have a few days off to chill? Sorry about the fragmin stinging.. If it is anything like clexane you do get used to it, and it does stop bruising after a while too. What actually Is fragmin, I have no idea! 

Beccaboo, everything crossed for ET tomorrow, I'm sure your frosties will be just fine! So excited for you 

Amy, good luck for EC...

Goodness, it's all go at the moment!

Nahla, how was your scan today?

Sarah, sorry it was a tough day  . 

Westies, sorry about DH's van.. These things are sent to try us eh! 

Hi to LJH, muchmore, wildflower, baby ninja (are you still with us? I hope ok and just busy with work?), baby cakes, amoeba, and everyone else reading!

AFM, despite forecasting cloud we had a beautiful sunny day today  been exploring the Cinque Terre.. Which is a set of 5 villages/towns built right into the cliffs. They are very picturesque! They are in a unesco heritage site. We had a boat trip along them which was nice, and did a fair bit of walking too. Rain forecast for tomorrow, but I'm hoping it's wrong again! Would really like a chill out day by the pool!


----------



## IloveWesties

I know it's the Daily Mail but thought I'd post this link as it's an interesting story: www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-149826/Hypnotism-gave-baby-I-longed-for.html


----------



## MuchMore2013

I actually sobbed with laughter at the ice cream and Brussels sprouts!!!!!!!!! Beckaboo if you need a chuckle after et tomorrow then Amy's link may be just the thing


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies

just wanted to wish beccaboo good luck for transfer u will soon b pupo!

Amy good luck for egg collection hun....fx for good numbers xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thinking of you both Amy and Beccaboo. Good luck xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo wishing you lots of luck for today x  

I'm pleased some of you liked the link, thanks for the good luck messages, my orange nail varnish has been removed   but despite having a cold dp let me paint his toenails orange   I think he knows better than to resist my orangeness at this stage!


----------



## Smileycat

congrats on being PUPO Nickynack. All the best for the 2WW. Praying for your BFP

Best of luck today Amy and Beccaboo, will be thinking of you.
X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely cc's, 

Lots of chatter going on last night I see and a lot of the positivity stick. Hope we are all feeling more positive today.  

Amy, thanks for posting that link, had me laughing a lot, just what I needed. I will read some more later for some more cheering up! 
I really really hope EC goes well for you today, I'm sure it will. Good luck and thinking of you.  

Nickynack, thanks for you message.   So glad you are PUPO and I too would have had both put make given the choice. Hopefully all being well for me today we will do the 2ww together. 

Westies, hope the hypnotherapy goes well today. You will have to let us know your thoughts on it. Xx

Kalm, I can just imagine your beautiful sunny day yesterday, hope you have another one today. Thanks for your good luck message from Italy. Xx

Sarah, sorry you felt down yesterday, seemed like it was all a bit too much. Big hugs.   and hope today is a much better one. 

Lillie, you are stronger than you know lovely and  will get through another round. Those orange m&m's will help as well as the CC's support. 

Amoeba, hope shopping trip with you mum went well, did you purchase anything nice. 

Nahla, hope you had good news at your scan yesterday and the twins are fine. 

Sorry not many personals, can't scroll back on my phone as there was so much chat you chatty lot! 
Afm, I could have had a lay in  for a change but no chance, I was awake at 6 and now starting the panic  phone watch willing it not to ring. Need to be at the clinic for half 1. 
Xx


----------



## lillieb87

hey ladies quick one from me...just had scan all is well so can start stimming Thursday....follies scan nxt weds!

oh an i finished the book ladies....now am wondering whats happenin for her now (dont want to spoil the ending so keepin it vague!)

thinkin of u amy an beccaboo!

westies u feeling any better 2day x


----------



## NickyNack

Beccaboo I feel anxious for you and I really hope you are getting ready for ur ET   Let us know as soon as you feel up to it xx

Amy ur probably waiting for ur EC as I type - hope you get some good quality eggs collected xx

Lillie - yea     Ur on ur way now Hun so put them negative thoughts aside and get ready you can do this!!   Xx

Kalm hello to you in lovely Italy - fragmin thins the blood so helps prevent blood clots and miscarriage and I am off work until Friday, so just a few days to relax and hopefully allow my embies find their way to snuggling into my lining   Hope you are having that chill out day and the run is shining for you - the villages and boat trip sound amazing xx

Smiley I hope you are doing ok and feeling a little bit stronger, sending you big   Xx

Nahla how did ur scan go, are the twins ok? Xx

Westies hope ur hypnotherapy session is doing the trick and helping u get back on the positive track xx

Sarah I hope you are feeling a bit brighter today xx

Ameoba hope them kids are behaving a bit more today and you managed to get something nice for ur mum xx

I'll keep checking in to see how Amy and Beccaboo have got on and hope everyone else is doing ok today xx

AFM I'm having a lazy day, but of washing and ironing, sorting out my finances ( ) and going to make a nice Shepards pie for tea. Going to go to York tomorrow with my Mum and hopefully visit Betty's for afternoon tea xx


----------



## Amy76

Just back home, they got 10 eggs, so pleased with that especially as at the last scan I thought there were only 3 follies of the right size, although bit worried about the next step as 5 developed abnormally last time  

Lillie great news that your scan went well & you are good to start stims soon x  

Beccaboo hope you are doing ok & will be pupo soon x  

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok x  

Nickynack enjoy your lazy day x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## lillieb87

wow amy thats great news fx for that call tomorrow hun! how you feeling x


----------



## Amy76

Thanks lillie, I am fine & didn't feel anything, they said I seemed very awake & we managed to persuade them to let us leave early as dp has a funeral to go to this afternoon. I saw two magpies together on the way which made me smile, also managed to drop the suppository they gave me so they had to get me another one, looked everywhere but couldn't find it so imagine I will find it in my bag or somewhere later, probably at a really inappropriate moment!


----------



## NickyNack

Yeahhh Amy that's great numbers     Well done!! Just need to hear from Beccaboo now! Glad ur feeling ok and fx that Barry gets busy in the love lab tonight - will you hear tomorrow? Relax now and out ur feet up - what's the suppository for   X


----------



## Amy76

Thanks nickynack, the suppository was for pain relief before ec, they had already opened the packet & left it on the table for me to use but as soon as I picked it up it fell out of the packet & I couldn't find it anywhere!  

Beccaboo thinking of you & hoping to hear you are pupo soon x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news Amy! Double figures.  

Beccaboo hope everything is going well, eagerly awaiting an update!


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - 10! That's fab! Congratulations  I'm glad to hear you're feeling OK but do take it easy and rest up. The missing pessary made me laugh - make sure one of the dogs doesn't get it!  Sorry to hear your DP has a funeral to go to this afternoon x

Lillie - great news from your scan. Exciting! I'm feeling much more positive now, thank you for asking  How are you doing? Also, I was the same as you when I finished that book so I googled her and she has a blog (https://thepursuitofmotherhood.wordpress.com) which she posts on every now and again. I'm not sure if you're on ******* but she's also on there (@JessicaPursuit). She's just swam the channel (!) in aid of the Infertility Network UK charity. Mo matter what you think of her decisions / book, she is an amazingly strong woman x

Thinking of you Beccaboo x

Hope everyone else is having a good day x

AFM - just had a really positive hypnotherapy session which for two hours for £12 (Groupon) was a serious bargain. He was trying to get me to book in for more sessions at the end but money is tight and I'm also not sure I'd want to do it weekly during a treatment cycle. He's going to email me with a MP3 track to listen to in bed while I sleep so going to give that a go every night. He also said that he's seen two women for similar reasons in the past and both were 'unexplained' and both got pregnant soon after a course of hypnotherapy. He said it's just a case of flooding the brain with happy thoughts/images/experiences and they slowly chop away at the stress that's built up inside the brain which has in essence switched off the reproductive system. I realise that I'm summarising a two hour consultation (with diagrams of the brain!) in a couple of sentences so it may sound a bit odd but it did make a lot of scientific sense to me anyway x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, 

Hi Lillie, glad the scan went well and you get going with stimms this week. I hope you survived the long journey to the clinic but sounds like you got through the book as quick as I did! 

Hi Amy, 10 eggs is fantastic, I always remember my first consultation with my clinic where the doctor said 10 is a good number, I always remember that.  
Funny about the suppository, wonder where it is!? 
I'm glad you are feeling ok, rest up now. My fx for great fertilisation news tomorrow. 

Westies, I might well check out the authors blog and do a ******* follow. Thanks for that. 
Glad you felt the hypnotherapy session made sense and that's a brilliant deal. Maybe something you can think about another session later on or look out for another groupon voucher!
I hope you get on ok tomorrow with your next appointment. 

Well for me I am now PUPO again. Such a relief that my only little frostie thawed, I was feeling really panicky about it. The embryologist said it looked perfect so mega pleased with that. I saw the scan picture on the monitor as they were doing it and it was so clear, much more so than my fresh transfer go. Feel so relieved to have got to this stage again, now playing the waiting game. Thankyou all for your good luck cc positive vibes.  
Now got pj's on...yes I know it's only just gone 3pm! DH is going to be making a chicken casserole for tea. 
Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Yeahhhh Beccaboo         that's great news and such a relief for you I bet after a tense wait - I have been checking all afternoon hoping for good news after Amy's good news this morning - welcome to the 2ww   We can pull each other through - when is ur OTD then?

Don't blame you getting in ur pjs and enjoy ur chicken casserole 😋 xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks nickynack, Yep that AF can stay well away! 
They had originally given me an OTD of the 22nd on my plan but today they told me to test on the 16th. That's a Friday and I have work that day so if I get to OTD I've decided to test on the 17th which is a Saturday so I don't then have to face going to work if it's bad news. I'm not going to test early, I held out last time and DH would tell me off for doing an early test so agreed to hold out. 
When is yours? 
Xx


----------



## NickyNack

God that's not that long then really is it? mine is 21 October because I had a 3 day transfer. I didn't test early either last time and don't intend to test early either even though it is 17 bleeding days   - I will go with what my clinic days and don't like the thought of testing early anyway xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo great news that you are pupo   No idea what happened to the suppository but emptied my bag & it wasn't in there   hope you enjoy your chicken casserole for tea   what progesterone are you on? I am on pessaries twice a day & crinone once a day, I think they said to do the pessaries 12 hours apart & lie down for 15 mins after them then do the crinone in between & walk for 20 mins after that so think I might go for pessaries at 6:30am & 6:30pm so I can walk the dogs at 7am before work then do the crinone at 1pm so I can walk during lunch, need to decide as I think I am meant to start today, all seems a bit complicated! X  

Nickynack exciting that you have a cc to keep you company on the 2ww x  

Westies great that you enjoyed the hypnotherapy session, really hope it works for you x  

Sarah I hope today is a better day than yesterday x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## wildflower

Congratulations Beccaboo on PUPO     


Amy that sounds like a great number of eggs well done! Fx most of them fertilise and develop nicely   


It's so exciting that you two and NickyNack have all had exciting big steps this week.


xxx


----------



## LJH80

Hello everyone, sorry been awol last few days I had a very hectic weekend and few days.

Booked in for ec Thursday which means Friday I will get the call re fertilisation ...on my birthday!! Last time it was dh birthday when we got the bad news so hoping my birthday will prove more positive (what are the chances) 

Looks like we may only have 3 follies left by Thursday as 2 are at the top but never know some more might sneak in.

I am just going back over last few days so will catch up with personals as I go


----------



## KALM

Fab news on the 10 eggs Amy! And I just love that your DP got painted nails too  not long until you'll be PUPO! Fx for Barry singing his magic tonight...

Beccaboo, congrats on being PUPO!       Stick stick little one! Chicken casserole sounds yummy!

Lillie, glad your scan was good and you survived that awful long commute for it!

Westies, glad you are feeling more positive after the hypnotherapy. Sounded interesting!

It's been raining and cloudy today.. Boo.. But we still had quite a nice chill out day!


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, No that isn't long to wait at all. Aww I think my fresh go was something like 16 days, it's a long time isn't it but fx crossed something amazingly positive at the end of the wait. 

Hi Amy, how are you feeling? 
I'm on one pessary in morning which is cyclogest (400mg) and then crinone gel in evening. I've been taking the pessaries for a week now and yes, they do have a tendency to pop out if you don't lay down! I've been taking mine about 6am, going back to bed for half an hour then up at 6:30 to get ready for work. Evening crinone I've been doing about 6pm however I might take it as of tomorrow about 5pm as I then walk home from work 20mins so makes sense to do it then! It does take some working out doesn't it! Haha 

Hello wildflower. Hope you are well. Any signs of AF? That is what you are waiting for now isn't it? Will soon be your turn again! Xx

Hello Ljh, great you have EC this week too and hope you get wonderful news on your birthday. 
Exactly a couple of days for the smaller ones to grow. 

Hi Kalm, Thankyou, feeling so relieved now and funnily, relaxed! That's until I start to symptom spotting probably! Just trying to go with the flow and keep positive. 
Hope that means sunny day tomorrow though! Xx


----------



## LJH80

Nickynack - congrats on being pupo with 2 - would have gone for 2 too

Westies sorry you are feeling so stressed, money and van issues won't be helping, hope your hypnotherapy has helped today, it does sound interesting I might have a look into it 

Beccaboo congrats on being pupo with your perfect frostie, totally justified to be in pjs at 3pm and enjoy dh looking after you 

Lillie glad you are starting stimms soon, I did long last time and it feels just that..long! But all starts moving quickly from now 

Snowy glad you have told everyone at work now and scan has gone well 

Amy congrats on great ec today and fx all develop normally and you can be pupo very soon


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack and Beccaboo, congrats on being PUPO!  

Amy, 10  eggs is great! fx they all fertilize! 

Westies, hypnotherapy sounds good! I hope that makes the small difference for you! 

Lillie, great xou can start soon... 

afm: scan went well, definitely boy/girl, similar weight, all ok. so far so good...


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Beccaboo on being PUPO!
Glad your little one defrosted perfectly. Hope the 2ww goes quickly and easily.
Chicken casserole sounds perfect. I ate chicken soup for about a week after ET and so I think warm comforting dishes like that are the way forward!

Great news on the 10 eggs Amy. That's a brilliant amount. Fx you get some good embies (and maybe even some frosties) out of that batch.

Glad the scans went well LJH and Lillie. 
LJH I'm sure you'll get a good news birthday present.

Phew! A good day for CCs today. I like it! Sending lots of positive, sticky, Barry White, love machine vibes to all x x


----------



## NickyNack

Not feeling great had a big row with DP - we are not getting on and have not been on and off for a while and I was contemplating not starting this cycle and now I feel very lost and so very low and I really don't know what I'm going to do. I really don't want to feel stressed or unhappy when I am at this point but I feel so unhappy and not getting the support I need from my DP and he really needs to grow up - the age difference I feel is more apparent now than ever before. I feel like selling my house paying off our debts and renting somewhere - if this IVF works then I'll go it alone or if it doesn't I'm thinking of going back to college and then onto do a nursing degree as I was accepted at Newcastle uni to do nursing just before I had my accident when I was 21 with my ankle. I just know I can't go on like this and when I see how so supportive ur other halves are on here it makes me feel more like I'm not getting what I need from my DP or our relationship   

Nahla so glad ur scan was ok and how lovely having a boy and girl, really happy for you xx

LJH - good luck for EC Thursday and hope you get some good quality eggs from them follies - look at me I didn't get a lot or have a lot of follies but I'm now PUPO and I feel the same will happen for you and you can have a lovely happy birthday xxx

Not up to anymore personal - hi to everyone and hope ur doing ok xxxx


----------



## Smileycat

What an exciting day!

Amy - 10 eggs is amazing lovely. That is brilliant. Hoping a good number fertilise tonight and you get some frosties. Sending positive vibes for your call tomorrow.

Beccaboo - congrats to you too! I agree with Snowy, warming foods are the way to go during the 2WW with some a few brazil nuts and avocado for your lining. This worked on my last two cycles. 

Westies - so pleased you enjoyed hypnotherapy and are feeling more positive. I had a session during the summer and it really helped to lift my spirits in preparation for my next cycle. My therapist recorded it for me so I could listen in my own time. She also recommend positive affirmations in the mirror morning and night. Cheesy, I know!  Hope you stay in that positive space.

Nickynack - I'm feeling much better thank you. Enjoy your time in York, hope you get round to Betty's afternoon tea.

Lillie - Great that your scan went well and you'll be starting stimms soon. Protein and hot water bottles at the ready. You can do this! 

Nahla - Yay that your scan went well. Hope you have some time off soon to relax?

LJH - FX crossed that this will be your lucky birthday week. Sending positive vibes ahead of you EC on Thursday

Kalm  - pleased you're having a lovely time in Italy. Shame about the weather.  Yes, we will likely wait 2/3 cycles before trying again which makes sense physically, emotionally and financially.

Hi to anyone I missed Sonwy, wildflower, Saraj, Baby ninja.

AFM, I'm feeling much better today - certainly more highs than lows. I'm signed off work until the end of the week, but planning on returning mid next week. I received a lovely email from one of the senior female mangers reiterating that I should not return to work until I'm strong enough to cope, so I will take that on board.

On a positive note, I saw an immune specialist with the DH today and paid a small fortune for some immune/infection tests, we will hopefully receive the results in a couple of weeks. I also have counselling tomorrow which I'm really looking forward to. 

Sending positive sticky orangey vibes to you all. Really excited for those cycling. Wishing you all  

   

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - sorry you're having trouble with DP.  Ivf puts a strain on all relationships and I'm sure we've all felt annoyed with out other halves at times. Perhaps the strain of the 2ww is making everything seem worse? Plus it's often really hard for men to really understand as they're not really experiencing it.

I remember you mentioning this before though so if it is an ongoing issue then maybe you do deserve someone who can support you better. I guess you could explain to him how he's making you feel.

Take time before making any decisions and in sure you'll make the right decision in the end. Try not to worry about it too much now as it's a decision for later and you want to feel calm during the 2ww (although how anyone can really feel calm during that wait I have no idea!).


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack- sorry our posts crossed. I'm so sorry you're not getting on with your DP. I suspect he is feeling the stress of your cycle but has a different way of dealing with it. Now is the time to focus on you and your BFP so tell him you need his support and explain how he can support you. Some men need it spelling out for them.  Sending big hugs.


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack sorry to hear you had a row with dp & aren't getting on too well   Try to focus on your embies at the moment, ivf is a tough thing for the strongest of relationships to get through so I'm sure arguments along the way are to be expected   Don't make any rash decisions at the moment, just focus on getting to test day and a bfp for the moment, we will all be here to support you whatever you decide x


----------



## LJH80

Nickynack - so sorry you are having such a hard time with dp, it must be a very unsettling time but you still seem to have a plan which is good. I hope you can still remain positive about this cycle and all the best for best results all round 

Smiley glad you are feeling better and what a lovely email to receive, sometimes being off work can be just as stressful but knowing they support you must be lovely


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello Nahla, I am so glad your scan went well yesterday and a boy and girl, how lovely. Hope things keep progressing well just like it is now. Very excited for you. 

Snowy, yes I just really fancied something warming today and yes, think I might make a batch of chicken soup tomorrow night, that sounds good. 

Nickynack, sorry to hear you had a row with DP. Please dont think everyone's relationship with other halves is always rosy, every relationship has ups and downs and IVF added in the mix causes huge strains. As the other ladies said, for now focus on you and getting that BFP and by the sounds of it you have great support from your mum. Think about what you want but don't make any rash decisions now. We are all definitely here for you if you need extra support. Xx

Smileycat, thank you for being so supportive. I'm glad you are feeling more positive and it's great your manager is understanding, it certainly helps doesn't it. Good that you got your appointment in for the tests today and councilling tomorrow, all helps in getting into the positive mindset ready for the next cycle. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh exciting that you are triggering tonight & in for ec on Thursday, really hope your birthday brings good news x  

Smileycat pleased you are feeling a little bit better, hopefully the immune tests might come up with some answers, I hope the counselling helps tomorrow, please don't rush back to work until you are ready you have been through a lot x  

Thanks snowy, not holding out for frosties but hoping to get to transfer & maybe even otd this time x  

Nahla good news that the scan went well x  

Kalm I hope you are enjoying the holiday despite the weather x  

Beccaboo hope you enjoyed your tea & can relax a bit after the anxious wait for today x  

Wildflower I hope af arrives so you can move on to the next step x  

Maisie hope you are doing ok x  

Helen hope you are doing alright & feeling better now x  

Amoeba I hope your shopping trip with your mum went well & she has had a lovely birthday x  

Lillie I hope you have recovered from the long round trip to your clinic x  

Westies great that your positivity is returning, I hope tomorrow's scan goes well & the intralipids are ok if you have them tomorrow x  

Babycakes hope you & Bert are doing ok x  

Hello to anyone I have missed  

Need to walk the dogs early tomorrow then drop them off for my dad to look after as I am off to the knitting & stitching show at Alexandra palace tomorrow with my mum & we are meeting my sister there


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo congrats on being pupo  sending sticky vibes xxx   

Lillie great news on your scan too   xx

LJH good luck for Thursday xx   

Amy wow to 10 eggs xx fx for a positive phone call tomorrow after Barry and the soerm/egg dance do their thing     

Nahla glad all is well with the twins xx

Westies glad you enjoyed hypnotherapy session xx

Smileycat it's good to hear you're feeling a bit stronger xx   

Nickynack sorry to hear of troubles with DP. It could be all the stress f IVF and each of you showing it differently. Focus on yourself and those 2 little embies for not few weeks xx he might need it explaining how he can support you..sometimes they just don't get it!    Tbh my DH is rapidly losing the D part as most of time it's like he's a single man and he spends minimal time with me so has no idea what's happening in my world! Am sure we'll get there...not ready to throw in towel yet   

  to all the ccs, sorry for lack of personals but knackered and about 5 pages to catch up on xxxx 


AFM work is manic, and having just marked some yr 11 exams it looks like not a lot is going in their brains... Aaaarrrggghhh As for shopping for mum got her a new coat for her birthday, more of a waterproof but she loves it. Have also just taken mum dad and DH out for tea so suitably stuffed....but been struggling keeping food in stomach today it always seems to want to come straight back out (of either end..tmi!!!) so hoping tea will stay for a bit. Dad says I look peaky and have felt off all day so hoping a good nights sleep will sort me out   X


----------



## NickyNack

It's not just this IVF that's making us not work it's a lot more and I can't be unhappy anymore like I have been. Some things have been said tonight that can't be taken back and to be honest he is a bleeding nightmare to live with sometimes and he has pushed me too far this time I really don't thing there is any going back. I can't communicate with him anymore we think so differently and are on a different wave length  

So thanks for all ur kind words and I really don't know where I would be without you all as I feel so alone at the moment going through this and just hope I have the strength to keep my emotions in check if not I will move to my mum for some space as I need to do the best for this cycle otherwise I will always blame myself x

Thanks all again you are such a lovely lot xxx


----------



## KALM

Oh NickyNack, sorry to hear about your row.  Just remember your hormones are probably everywhere from all the drugs and just going through the cycle anyway, and that is not going to help. Also as others have said he could just be feeling the stress of the cycle himself and just not dealing with it in a good way. Also contemplating being a dad is a big life change that could well seem overwhelming at times I'm sure. Try not to think too far ahead just now, maybe it will come to that, but hopefully not, just take a day at a time through the 2ww. He may be younger than you, but being a Dad is likely to have an impact (in a good way). Maybe try for now just to think about all the good points about him, because I'm sure there are tons else you wouldn't be with him in the first place. I think it can help to not focus on the negatives. And of course we are all hear for you, so you don't have to feel so lost or alone. Think happy thoughts to your emby, and imagine how overjoyed you will feel to hold your little one in your arms, and what a great mum you will be. 

smiley, glad your work are so supportive, and that you are pursuing some immune tests. It's good just to find out, and even if nothing is found to rule that side of things out. Be warned if it's anything like mine they took about 19 vials of blood (seriously!). I'm not a big needle fan, but actually it was all fine, it's just I'm sure my mouth was gaping open as the nurse took vial after vial out of her cupboard and was labelling them up prior to use! I hope tomorrow's counselling goes well.

LJH, I hope the trigger has gone fine.. Yay for a drug free day tomorrow!

Amy, I love those knitting and stitching shows, although haven't been to one in a while! Enjoy! I'm desperately trying to finish a cardigan my sister wanted me to knit for her (that I've been doing for months and months now on and off!), so I can start on some baby stuff. Just one arm left to do!

Amoeba, do hope you are feeling better in the morning and aren't coming down with something...


----------



## Smileycat

Hi Kalm - yes they took 20 vials of blood today! I wasn't prepared for that. Fortunately I had a bite to eat beforehand. My DH was worried about giving a sample on demand. He actually called it "traumatic"  *rolls eyes in disgust.

Amoeba - sorry to hear you're unwell. Feel better soon.

Amy - enjoy the show tomorrow.I love knitting, although I'm very slow at it.

Nickynack - we're all here for you. xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

NickyNack - I'm so sorry you and DP are having some problems at the moment.  I agree you need to do the best thing for you at this time, you have some precious cargo on board. Take some time to think about where you want to go from here but try not to rush; this process is so ridiculously stressful and puts an awful lot of pressure on our relationships with our other halves, family and friends. You have a right to be happy and we're all behind you.  I agree with Beccaboo that it's not always sunshine and roses with everyone else, even though it might seem like it from the outside. I love my DW endlessly but I am struggling at the moment with the way she doesn't feel devastated the way I do about our recent cycles and it is becoming a bit of a sore point.

Beccaboo - I'm so happy your little frostie did so well! Congratulations on being PUPO, everything crossed for you.

Amoeba - Sorry to hear you've been unwell, it's never fun not being able to hold on to your food!

Amy - Have a lovely day out tomorrow but make sure you get plenty of rest. 

Smileycat - I am so glad your work are being supportive. Sending you lots of love and hope your counselling appointment goes well tomorrow.

Nahla - How lovely to be expecting a boy and a girl, glad it all went well.

LJH - Good luck with your trigger tonight. Do you have a lovely drug-free day to look forward to tomorrow?

Westies - Glad you enjoyed hypnotherapy. I always find 'alternative' therapies really interesting; I have no idea whether I believe in them one way or the other, but I like the thought of them.

Hi to everyone else, sending lots of positive vibes around tonight  sounds like there's lots going on this week.

Thank you all for being so lovely. I am feeling a little better today, busy at work (always too much to do and not enough time) which has kept me out of trouble. Best news for me today was my super duper DS took his first unaided steps when I got home   so very proud. I feel very lucky to have him.


----------



## LJH80

Aww Sarah how lovely that ds took his first steps - that does sound like a fab day 

Afm - trigger is tonight at 10.30 then I get my drug free day tomorrow 😀 and then in clinic at 7.30 Thursday, I think I'll be first on the list as I was second last time and triggered an hour later. Told work I won't be back in til next week so really looking forward to a few days off to relax. Think I'll have 2 day transfer so back for et over the weekend I guess


----------



## Amy76

Sarah how fab that ds took his first steps unaided x  


Another joke that I found, sometimes laughter is the best medicine  

Adam and Eve are standing in the Garden of Eden right after the Creation and God is handing out the last of the talents, qualities and features he has for each of them. He reaches into his bag and pulls out a slip of paper.

“Ability to Pee Standing Up,” booms God. “Okay, who wants this one?”

“Oh, pick me!” yells Adam, “Pick me! Peeing while standing up sounds like such a very male thing to do, God. I really think that one has to go to me. Sorry Eve, but I really think I need this one.”

God looks at Eve, who just shrugs. “Sure, if it’s that important to him, give Adam the peeing thing. I don’t really care.”

God hands Adam the slip of paper and says, “Forevermore, Adam, by your choice shall men be endowed with the ability to pee whilst standing.”

Adam grins and God reaches to the very bottom of his bag. “Just one more, and I guess since Adam got Peeing While Standing Up, this last one goes to you, eh, Eve? Let’s see…”

God unfolds his final slip of paper. “Okay, here you go Eve: Multiple Orgasms is all yours.”


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amy hee hee  I like it!
And congrats on those fab fab fab egg numbers! That is fantastic news! I am yelling at Barry to do his finest serenading tonight  
Beckaboo and nickynack congrats on being pupo. You must both be so relieved to have got that far  now relax (she says, with a wry smile). 
Nickynack I'm so sorry it's tough going with dp. This process can be so gruelling and it can drive us apart sometimes more than bringing us together. I think I agree with what lots of others have said: don't do anything too drastic at this stage. It may be that moving on is right, but for the next 15 days those embies need every bit of strength and peace and love you can give them. Don't let trying to work out your future steal any of your energy at the moment. They call it a pupo bubble for good reason ... A safe and warm place which is undisturbed by the troubles of life. I'm really hoping you can find that safe bubble and stay in it no matter what happens. 
Ljh all the very best for EC on Thursday and for a fantastic fert rate  
Lillieb congrats on being ready to go go go  
Sarah that made me smile about your ds  
Nahla I'm so glad the scan went well. I will be thinking of you in these coming weeks as I can imagine they are a sensitive time for you. 
Smiley good on you for going for the tests. I smiled re the trauma ... I don't ask why he would have preferred notice  
Westies the hypnosis sounds fascinating. I am having counselling at the mo and just trying to unpick some of those layers of stress and negativity which infertility and failed IVF have laid down in my head. I am a great believer that the brain and the mind are powerful things and I want mine back!!!
Amoeba I'm sorry you're feeling rough and having a bit of a tough time with the H  I kind of feel my DH knew where we were at with IVF but coming to the end of that road has left him a bit all over the place and he's not the best at expressing how he feels ... or knowing how he feels for that matter. I hope yours stops drifting and locks back in soon. Sounds like it'd be nice to feel he was with you and on your side again in it all. 
Right, time I was asleep. Work is proving so tiring this week!


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, your problems with dp sound pretty similar to my ex. finally I left him 6 weeks after birth, but I felt conpletely left alone during the whole ttc time and pregnancy and loss of our daughter.  I know I justcould not stand that any more and sometimes it is better to be alone than in an unhappy relationship. ironically he now behaves completely different. since I told him I am expecting twins again he is sooo caring, it really is too much as I am not withhim any more. men are just incredible! You have to do what feels right and sometimes it is better to do it quickly than to suffer in silence. maybe you feel instantly better once you decide and that may also help implantation. only you can know and decide. depends also if you can be alone without getting depressive... I myself can very well get along alone for a while.... but we are all different

ljh, good luck for trigger/ec...


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning CC's.
Im back to work today, big boo to that. On a countdown now. Hopefully work can take my mind off the 2ww but perhaps only slightly!

Amy, How are you feeling today? I hope you get the call very soon and its all good news. Thinking of you. xx
Enjoy your knitting and stithcing show today too.

Amoeba, How are you today. No more feeling sick I hope. Hope you day isnt as manic as yesterdays. xx

Nickynack, How are you today? I hope you were able to get a decent nights sleep after feeling upset last night and I hope you have been able to take some advice from the ladies on here to help you make the decision that is right for you. What do you have planned today? 
make sure you look after yourself and those little ones tucked up inside you and let us know if you need to rant!

Sarah, absolutely great your DS took some little steps. What a lovely thing to happen to brighten up your day. He will soon be on the go and you will be chasing him round all over the place! hehe!

LJH - Its a no drugs day for you today isnt it!? whoop. enjoy it and good luck for EC tomorrow.#

Muchmore, I hate going back to work after a holiday middle of the week, we are getting there, the weekend is in sight!

Hello all you lovely ladies, hope you have good wednesdays.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Sorry for afm post, not good news for us   2 eggs were immature, 3 didn't fertilise & 2 fertilised abnormally so down to 3 already, due in for transfer tomorrow if anything makes it to then x


----------



## Smileycat

Amy, try not to be too disappointed, you have three to focus on and Im sure they'll make it. Sending big hugs and prayers that you receive good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, I know it feels a little disappointing but you have 3 that have made it to today. Thats good you have them. Try and keep positive lovely and sending lots of good luck wishes your way that all is well tomorrow and you can get one of them little embies transfered in you. 
big hugs. xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - glad you've got a few still in the game. Fingers crossed for those three. Hopefully they're all top quality and one will be ready to go home tomorrow. 

Nickynack - hope you're feeling ok today. Are things any better with DP after sleeping on things?

Amoeba - hope 'the runs' are getting better and work isn't killing you

Sarah - how lovely that your LO took those steps. These milestones must be so special.   I can't wait!

Beccaboo - glad you have work to take your mind off things. Lots of avocado and warm foods for you over the next couple of weeks! g

I'm working from home today. Just found out that we won a big project with an important client so a great start to the day!


----------



## NickyNack

Hi my lovely friends, thanks so very much for all ur amazingly supportive words and you helped me a lot in making sence of this mess I have found myself in. I have decided I need to concentrate like many of you have said on myself and my embies, the next 2 weeks are so important to me and I don't want to do anything to jeopardise my chances of this cycle working. I am taking it easy today and reading Westies book that Beccaboo has so kindly sent me and then tomorrow I am having my hair done and then over my friends on the afternoon and then going to stay at my mums for a few days as I need to be in a calm and living environment of which this isn't. I think too much has been said from my point of view to make this relationship work and if I'm honest I can't see any future for us just upset and disagreements. Like Nahla and snowy said I will be better off on my own with or without a baby and I plan to sell my house, pay off joint debts (which is a big part of the arguments) buy my own car and rent somewhere close to my mum and dad. This is all to scary to think about at the moment so I am putting that aside and concentrating on the next 2 weeks and will stay out of DP's way so we do not argue like last night x

Amy - you still have 3 embies that will go on I'm sure to form good quality candidates for transfer - I know how you feel as I felt gutted that firstly I only got 6 eggs this time and then only 4 fertilised and 1 good quality and the other not so good. In the end I talked myself round as I did fear I would have none and 3 is fab - do you have 1 or 2 transferred? Chin up Hun I'm sure they will be fine and this time tomorrow you will be getting ready for ET, I know it's such a worrying time though so sending you big   Xx

Beccaboo - thanks for sending me Westies book I'm going to crack on with this today, Helen did you want it next if so inbox me ur address and I'll send it on. Hope work is going ok and helping to occupy ur mind, I'm looking forward to going back Friday to be honest and was accused yest of been 'work shy' because I have taken so much time off lately after MC on my last cycle and now this!! How you finding not been able to go for a gym sesh of a run, or has it not kicked in yet? Xx

Ameoba - hope you feel better today and ur poor tummy has settled down a bit. Sorry to hear about ur DH thinking he is a single man - bloody men, they are so selfish sometimes and the saying men are from Mars and women are from Venus is so true in my eyes   hope he sees sence soon and you get back on track xx

Snowy - hope ur having a good day working from home and good news on winning the big project   you are right though I have mentioned me and DP not getting on before and I do feel I need someone in the long term who offers me more support and who is less argumentative and more easygoing, I don't like confrontation or arguing as it gets me so down, but for now I need to out all my future plans aside for now and concentrate on the next 2 weeks and be calm and together xx

Nahla - so sorry you had to go through a crappy time with ur ex and he didn't support you when you lost ur daughter and what an ahole for been so caring now!! Men are so infuriating?! I lived on my own for about 4 years after splitting up with my ex (another ahole - I must attract them 😩) and moving back to hull from Norwich so I'm sure I can do it again and this time I will hopefully have a baby to occupy my time or if this doesn't work then I will get stuck into my career in nursing so I don't feel as scared as I once did as I feel like I will have some direction and purpose. Plus I am a total clean freak and will love no messy men stuff all over my house again - every cloud has a silver lining and all 😳 xx

Smiley - glad ur feeling a bit brighter lovely and I hope the councelling goes well, it really helped me after my MC also I'm sure the small fortune u spent on the tests will pay off and be worth it and hopefully maybe explain why things happened the way they did   Thanks for ur kind words but I wish I could believe it's just this IVF putting a strain on me and DP - I'm past trying to work out what is going on his head and after my MC he was very cold and matter of fact and went out when I was going through it and got ****** even when I called him crying to come home - I don't think I have ever forgiven him for that xx

Sarah I'm so pleased ur feeling a bit brighter too and what a lovely and magical moment seeing ur LO taking his first steps 😘 xx

LJH - hope trigger went ok last night and enjoy ur drug free night tonight, I hope EC goes well tomorrow and u have some top class eggs ready for Barry's love lab - will be thinking of you xx

Muchmore - hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned after ur return to work bless you, and yes ur right I need to stay in my PUPO bubble and not let anything or anyone interrupt that - so no, no rash decisions just yet and just calm for me and my prescious xx

Kalm - hope you and DP are enjoying ur trip and no I cannot see any good qualities in my DP at the moment he has said too many hurtful things and made me feel very anxious and upset on and off for sometime now. I had hoped that if we did get there been a dad would change him but not I'm not sure he will ever change and I think it's gone too far xx

Anyway I have taken up this page too much today - love to you all xxx


----------



## lillieb87

nickynack sending   hun i hav just read through everything that has been going on an really feel for u! i think u hav made a wise decision an sometimes absence makes things clearer an things can be worked out ...either way ut happiness needs to come first an the 2 precious embies u are making comfortable its easier for me to say i know but thingd will work out an we are here every step of the way xxx enjoy the book i read it yesterday u will probably be able to relate to some bits (again vague as dont want to spoil) take care hun xx

amy fx ur 3 are little fighters remember quality over quantity!! keep those orange vibes going....xx

ameoba hope ur feelin better hun an managing to kick dh into shape!! these men just dont get it do they!! 

well done snowy on the job!!

smiley hun hope ur takin time out before u return nxy week! glad u hav a plan altho thats one hell of a lot of blood!

westies good luck for scan 2day any news?

lhj enjoy ir dryg free day an good luck for tomorrow xx

beccaboo...back at work I bet ur minds not on the job!! hope ur takin it steady

sarah wow ds takin first steps what a milestone.....i hav a feelin u are going to be chasin him around now haha

kalm hope ur still enjoyin the hols. x

muchmore hope ir settling back into work!! u amaze me how late u stay up haha

afm at work......bored!! havin a crabby day 2day roll on the weekend!! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Snowy, Hope you are enjoying working from home day and fab that you won a big project. Im thinking already about food and what I can have tonight, DH plays football on a Wednesday night and I do gym so its usually a no cook night! I thought about cooking chicken soup but noticed I already have some of that fresh chicken soup you can buy in the fridge so i might have that. Really feeling like warm foods. 
Are you still eating french onion soup or has that phased passed.

Nickynack, glad you feel like you have a slightly clearer head this morning even though you still have alot of decisions to be made. It may be a good idea to stay with you mum if you think that will be a calmer environment for you for the time being. I so so hope this cycle gives you a positive outcome, you really deserve it. 
For me, its day 2 of no exercise, feeling okay about it at the moment and actually looking forward to some rest! Sure my gym buddies will wonder where Ive got to again as I disappeared for about 7 weeks last cycle. I came back and had a few questions and I just said Id been mega busy! 

Hi Lillie, so not in work mood! sounds like we both having boring days at work. What stage are you again Lillie on treatment, I keep forgetting who's doing what! You are on DR are'nt you?

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - I ate Covent Garden chicken soup for days after ET. Not as good as homemade but quick and easy. For some reason I felt like it again this week so I've been having that for the last few nights. Haven't had the desire for French Onion for a while. The food I seem to want to eat constantly for lunch and dinner is chicken sandwiches. DH is not impressed with sandwiches in the evening as it's not a proper dinner. He's probably right but at least I have the Beccaboo protein balls for extra goodness. 
Hopefully the warm comforting foods will be a nice environment for your embie to snuggle down.

Lillie - sorry you're feeling crabby. At least it's Wednesday - hump day - so the worst is over.


----------



## lillieb87

haha snowy my dh wouldnt class that as a "tea" either!! neither does he class anything without meat a proper meal!! grrr I hav tuna an avacado for dinner an chicken fajitas for tea....

beccaboo....i love ur exercise routine u are sooo dedicated!! I am on dr until tomorrow when i can start stims...

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi Lillie sorry ur having a pap day and thanks for ur kind words u start stims next week don't you and follie scan is it Tue? Like Beccaboo find it hard to keep up with who is doing what as I don't really understand the DR protocol either xx

Hi Beccaboo thanks Hun we all deserve our BFP ey but yes I really hope it is my time everything seems to be going wrong in my life it would be good to have at least some good news and to be a Mum which is what I have dreamed of for years. Hope you find something to occupy ur time when ur not able to exercise then and ur gym buddies don't miss you too much   xx

I'm going to go to my Mum and Dad's tomorrow as I need to use DP's car tomorrow morning to have my hair done which will make me feel a bit better and I will just stay upstairs and out of his way and not get into any sort of argument with him - wish me luck   xx


----------



## lillieb87

bless u nickynack least ur parents will look after all 3 of u hun an u can take time to focus on u for a while!! start stims tomorrow follie scan nxt wed...prayin i respond..... i hope ur little mive goes ok tomorrow...hav u told dp ur stayin at parents yet..i hope he understands xx


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies.

Amy, I'm sorry the fertilisation news wasn't what you wanted, but to have 3 still going strong is great so try not to feel too disheartened. Will you have 2 put back?

NickyNack, glad you are feeling a bit better today and have a plan of action for being as relaxed as possible in this 2ww. I downloaded the pursuit of motherhood book on my iPad this morning and have been reading it in the sunshine today (hurray for a sunny day on our last day here before 4 driving days ahead of us!). The Oxford clinic she went to is where I had my first fresh and fet cycle, and where baby ninja had hers. Although when I went the decor was very white and sterile which sounds like a change since she cycled there.

Snowy, only sandwiches for tea?! Does that fill you up?

Lillie, sorry your day is crabby.. Over half way through it though!

Sarah, I loved that your DS had his first steps yesterday! What a lovely milestone moment 

Happy afternoons to the rest of you!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
I'm on unusually early today as wanted to get Amy's news ASAP  
Amy, my original EC buddy, you have done darn well! You said there were 3 dominant follies at your last scan and it sounds like that sensible body of yours hasn't wasted too much energy in making the other 7 all mature. It's just got on and poured all its energy into those 3 little beauties. So you've got 3 good strong embies growing away in that lab and soon you'll have a couple on board. That's exciting! 
Thinking of you though cos I know it's difficult when it feels like you're down to really slim margins.


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Lillie, DP has no say I the matter and he will find out I'm gone tomorrow when he comes home from work if he even bloody cares   I will only stay at my Mum n Dad's till Sat prob just to get my head clear and feel stronger and will then come back as its my house that DP moved into a year after we got together, the plan was to pay off our loan for another year and then get a place together and then get married as we got engaged last year. But it's time to make new plans I guess, v scary and the thought of leaving my home is hard but can't carry on like this   what stims are you taking? You feeling a bit more positive and ready to go? Xx

Kalm hope ur enjoying the book and what a coincidence that that was ur first clinic - glad ur enjoying ur sunny chilling day xx


----------



## lillieb87

nickynack maybe he will realise what he has lost when its gone an too late!! he needs shakin up....bloody men! i hope u get things sorted an he respects ur decision. I am on merional same as last time....not sure about the raring to go lol i want to fast forward to nxt weds an see if everything is working as it should!! have u finished the book? x


----------



## Beccaboo

Ladies, its GBBO final tonight dont forget. If you need to get the cakes and treats in, do it now. 
xx


----------



## NickyNack

Yes Lillie he does need a good shaking up ur right and yes he probably will realise when he is living on his own - he hates been on his own! Ah yes I was on Merional - u taking it in ur legs? I know what you mean that first week of stims you are left worrying if anything is going on and wondering how many follies you have fx you have a good few and they respond and grow to ur stims. Only just got the book today and been a bit pre-occupied to read it - going to read in before bed and when I'm at my mum's tomorrow I think   

Yesss Beccaboo to GGBO the final I'm going for nadiya to win I think - who do you think? Doctor Foster afterwards - have you watched that? It's v gripping and about another ahole man   xx


----------



## NickyNack

Also does anyone know the link for the 3 day and 5 day transfer progress to OTD on here? I'm sure it was Westies who found it last time? X


----------



## Snowy white1

Good point on the cakes Beccaboo. If only someone would deliver cakes to me. I'm back in my PJs and I've already eaten the flapjack I bought earlier!

Nickynack - glad you're moving to a calmer place so you can concentrate on your LOs. I wonder how DP will react?!
I think Westies' link showed that you could test 9dt5dt so that would be 11dp3dt but I may have misremembered.

Love working from home as I turned my computer off at 5.30 and got back into my PJs. Now to watch TV and eat chicken sandwiches!

Kalm - I don't seem to have much appetite in the evening so try and eat more during the day. Plus I do try and supplement my sandwich eating with some soup/ veg or Greek yogurt. I've always been a bit weird when it comes to food obsessions though so can't blame pregnancy. 

Ladies who have read the pursuit of motherhood book, is it going to upset me/ freak me out or is it a positive read? Might download to my kindle once I've finished the book I'm reading now.


----------



## lillieb87

snowy its a good easy read...didn't freak me out or upset me  an i could relate to some parts of the book!! i would say for somebody who has been through/going through tx its good....could be boring/not interesting for those who arnt xx thats only my view tho xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi ladies,
I was on this board back in May/June when I had treatment leading up to EC. As we had to have our embies tested with PGD and because I got OHSS I had to wait 3 AFs before FET with one of our 4 genetically perfect frosties. I moved onto other boards but can't really keep up! I've come into contact with some of you in other places here so thought I'd come back on here and join in the chat. Will catch up when I have some time. I'm doing a natural FET and had a second lining scan this morning. All was good and as I surged yesterday transfer is booked for next Tuesday afternoon. So excited!
Hope you don't mind me joining back in!


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, yes I want nadiya to win too. I don't watch dr foster, wish I'd got into it as I've heard good reviews. 

Snowy, I put pj's on as soon as I got home from work too! Hope you enjoyed your sandwiches. 
The book, like Lillie said is an easy read and there are some things I could relate to and others not so much with the authors journey. It didn't upset me. 

Westies, how was your appointment today, it was today wasn't it and you thought you might go for the intralipids? Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Welcome back CaraJ. Exciting that ET is not far away. Presumably because your embies have been tested and shown to be normal, they have a really good chance of sticking?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome back Cara  gosh et will be here before you know it, you've been so patient waiting xx

Amy sounds like you have 3 good embies there, most likely from the 3 dominant follicles. Don't lose heart xx

Sorry for lack of personals but yet again only just sitting down to relax and lots of pages to catch up on....then to watch GBBO, have shower and go to bed to start it all over again tomorrow  😝 Xx

Thanks to everyone asking after me. Had runs through night, so limited dairy products this morning but felt really nauseous on way to work I thought I might have to stop car but it seemed to pass by around 845 and I've been fine since; so not really sure what caused it!


----------



## Smileycat

Team Nadiya!!


----------



## Snowy white1

Aw - I like Ian. Think I might be on my own on that one though!


----------



## Smileycat

Alas, I find him a bit too smug. Sorry!


----------



## Snowy white1

I see what you mean. It's just that Nadiya keeps adding cardoman to stuff and I'm not a fan. And I liked Ian's chocolate well!


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Thank you so much for all you messages today   I couldn't help but worry that losing 70% straight away didn't seem good but fx there will be something left tomorrow  

Lkg wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow x  

Amoeba I hope you are better soon x  

Had a great time at the knitting & stitching show & watching takeoff now I am team nadiya too   really don't like Ian, was put off him when he mentioned cooking road kill  

Nickynack I have been watching Dr foster too, looks like tonight will be a good final episode  

Hope everyone else is going ok x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Super quick one (I am busy writing a Christmas rota schedule for work zzz...) to say good luck for tomorrow Amy  sending all those growing vibes to your little embryos!

And good luck for EC too LJH.


----------



## wildflower

I've had a rubbish day but really enjoyed GBBO. It got me   but in a good way. 

No spoilers!!


----------



## Snowy white1

It got me too. So far today I have cried in GBBO and Gogglebox! Haha!


----------



## KALM

Please no one say who won GBBO, I'll have to wait and watch it on iplayer when we get home! Internet connection is never good enough in the hotels...

Amy, good luck for ET tomorrow!

LJH, good luck for EC! I've Everything crossed for a much better cycle for you this time! 

Wildflower, so sorry your day was rubbish 

cara, will you have one or two put back next week?


----------



## IloveWesties

Ladies I've just realised that a post I wrote out earlier didn't upload for some reason so none of you have seen my personals and update. So annoying! I'm too tired to post now so just to say hello, I hope you're all OK and I'll catch-up and post (again!) tomorrow x

NickyNack - here's the link: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0 x


----------



## NickyNack

Ooh Doctor Foster Amy - she made him pay didn't she   loved it and GGBO was fab too and I got all emotional at the end too but yes in a good way  

Good luck lovely Amy I have everything crossed for you tomorrow and that all 3 embies are super good so you can have 2 put back and freeze one like Beccaboo and her special lil one xx and yes I agree with you about Ian's road kill pie put me off him too 😖😳 xx

LJH - good luck with EC will have everything crossed for you too and hope you have a good few eggs ready for Barrys love lab xx

Cara welcome back and glad u are over the OHSS and ready to go with ur super embies next week xx

Wildflower glad a good bit of Bake off has made ur rubbish day better 😘 xx

Ameoba so glad ur poor tummy is better this evening xx

Westies wondered where you where today and thanks for the link lovely - hope ur ok and look forward to hearing ur update tomorrow xxx

Getting hair sorted tomorrow and popping to see my friend in the afternoon before been picked up to stay at my mum n dad's then for a few days, hopefully will help clear my mixed up head   xx


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck tomorrow Amy and LJH! Xx


----------



## Nahla

Amy and ljh, good luck! 

cara, welcome back

Nickynack, so good to read you have made a plan and sound more positive. have you thought about trying it alone with donor sperm if this cycle does not work out? maybe that would solve all your peoblems... and having a plan B always helped me to relax...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck Amy and LJH xxx


----------



## lillieb87

good luck 2day Amy an ljh xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck Orange Amy and Ljh!


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning CCs - I hope you all have lovely days 

LJH - good luck for EC today. I look forward to your update later x

Amy - I hope ET goes well for you today and your embryos  are all strong and fighting like three musketeers x

Now to try and remember and re-cap what I said in my lost post yesterday  

NickyNack - I'm so sorry to hear that you're not getting on with DH. This process is so stressful at times, it's inevitable that it will have an effect on our relationships. My post yesterday said why don't you go to your parents' house for a few days to chill out and concentrate on remaining as calm and stress-free as possible during the 2WW but I can now see that you've decided to do exactly that. Good for you. I hope it all works out as you want it to. Big hugs  Enjoy your hair appointment and catch-up with your friend today x

Amoeba - I hope you're feeling better now? There's lots of bugs going around so I hope you manage to fight it off whatever it is x

Snowy - I personally wouldn't reccomend reading the book if you're feeling delicate as it I found it quite hard-going/emotional in parts. I actually gave Beccaboo this warning before I sent it to her! Ha ha x

CaraJ - good to see you back  I've posted a message for you on the FET cycle thread x

What a night of TV - I actually thought Tamal would narrowly win but was pleased Nadiya did - and as for Dr Foster. Wow. What a drama. I'm not sure I blinked all the way through the final episode! BBC at its best. I hope they have some new good programmes planned to start soon  

Sorry, run out of time for the rest of the personal messages. Will do more tomorrow evening.

AFM - second scan didn't quite go to plan yesterday morning and the dominant follicle and lining hadn't grown much since Monday. So, I'm going back again tomorrow for another scan to see what's going on. They've put me in with the consultant so I took from that it's a critical point. I haven't had the intralipids yet either as the nurse said I'm not ready yet but bit confused about that too as she didn't seem to know why. I'm trying to just go with the flow this cycle and not worry to much but I'm someone who likes to understand detail so I think I may ask some more questions when I see my consultant on Friday. I'm trying to remind myself that I was only CD9 yesterday so it's still early and that they started scanning me earlier than they would do usually because of my short cycle/early ovulation last month. So, back on the M5/M4 tomorrow and will update you afterwards x


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck today Amy. Hope things go great and those 3 are going strong. Xx

Ljh, good luck for EC. Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Thank you for the welcomes back! Afraid I've no time for personals as have to go to work but just wanted to send good luck to Amy and Ljh. Kalm, am only having one transferred on Tuesday. Have woken with a headache, a hangover from all the excitement yesterday I think! Hitting the painkillers while I still can!


----------



## LJH80

Quick update, 6 eggs collected, very happy after last time. Fx for a good call tomorrow morning - bp is pretty low so won't let me home yet..will come and catch up with you all later xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations LJH, great news 😊 x


----------



## lillieb87

great news ljh.....fx barry does his bit tonight!! 

just Amy now....keep checking eagerly!!

x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi LJH, great news. glad you ok and hope you get to go home soon.

Amy, still thinking of you and hope all is ok. xx

Hi Cara, welcome back, I hope your headache has gone. Its great that you can finally get started.

H Westies, sorry to hear the scan didnt go as expected but home there is some more progress at tomorrows scan. If they are scanning you earlier than they normally would perhaps thats why not much had grown,
Hope its all good news tomorrow and you can go armed with your questions! 

Hope all you ladies are ok. Working today but still not much interest in having to work. I am trying to also go with the flow like Westies on this cycle but its very hard to not get too carried away with the excitment of it all. Trying to remain slightly realistic but positve at the same time! 
xx


----------



## Amy76

*Hello lovely clementine ladies 

Ljh congratulations on your 6 eggs, sorry to hear about the low bp I hope it sorts itself out soon so you can go home & relax, fx for good news tomorrow especially as it is your birthday x 

Welcome back cara I hope the headache goes soon x 

Thank you all for your lovely messages, you are all so fab  I am officially pupo with 2 x 5 cell embies! So relieved as I didn't think I would get to this point, will catch up more later as I actually need to do some work after being off Friday for intralipids, Tuesday for ec, Wednesday to go to London & this morning for et x  *


----------



## Beccaboo

Yippee Amy, I knew orange text could only mean good things so thought i would carry on the colour! 2 x 5 cell embies is great and you must be so relieved. Welcome to the PUPO club


----------



## IloveWesties

Yey! Fab news Amy. Congratulations on being PUPO. So exciting! Wishing you a happy 2WW with positive news at the end  xx


----------



## KALM

Excellent news Amy! 

LJH,   And yay for your 6 eggs. Fingers and toes crossed for you for good news tomorrow!

Westies, I hope today's scan was more encouraging than yesterday!


----------



## Smileycat

woo hoo! Excellent news Amy     Everything crossed for a BFP for you! 

Congrats to you too LJH!  Rest well lovely. Here's hoping you get a good news on your birthday tomorrow.

Westies - sounds like your scan was a tad too early. Try not to worry.

So the PUPO club is now Amy, Nickynack, Beccaboo. Is that right?


I love days like this    Restores my faith in the crazy world of IVF.


xx


----------



## IloveWesties

KALM - scan #3 is tomorrow lunchtime  How are you doing? x

Smiley - I'm just a tad worried because of the timing and the fact we're approaching the weekend. I know my clinic do EC/ET at the weekend but I don't think they do scans. I'm also not sure about the intralipids and the timing of that. Anyway, all will (hopefully!) become clear tomorrow when I see the consultant. It's very relaxed at my new clinic and I've not received anything like a schedule yet and I'm CD10. I've not got any medication yet or anything 😁 It's testing me as I'm usually über organised. It's certainly very different from the Lister experience. Not necessarily in a bad way as it does feel very relaxed. I just need to relax to match! Ha ha How did your counselling session go by the way? I hope you found it useful x


----------



## wildflower

Amy - fab news, congrats on being PUPO!   

LJH - sounds like a bumper crop. Fx for good news tomorrow xxx   

CaraJ - welcome back! I think you have come at a good time as there seems to be lots going on, we'll have a good lot of PUPO ladies soon.

Nickynack - I hope you are feeling calmer and clearer today. Big hugs.

Beccaboo - how are you doing? I hope not too frustrated by the not exercising. x

Westies - Hope for you that tomorrows scan brings good news. Sounds like you need to get your hynotherapy recording on and do some chilling and visualisations xxx

afm - feeling SO much better today thats for all the well wishes. A good sleep helped and also resolving (or starting to resolve) some issues me and DH have been having this week that have been making me feel quite sad. It's been so nice and sunny today too which is lovely.
I can't remember who asked where i am with tx. I'm just waiting for af but it is a few weeks away yet. I'm guessing I'll start the flare protocol around 28th October and then all the exciting stuff will happen around the 2nd week of Nov?? So another month really. I'm currently on the pill to help my plucky scrap of ovary calm down and ensure no lingering cysts to prevent treatment going ahead.

I've got a ton of accupuncture appointments booked in - my accupuncturist does some strange zita west approved thing with 'electro-accupuncture'. I have no idea what it is but I'm just throwing everything at this treatment because it is to be our last attempt!


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news on being PUPO Amy. Hope the 2ww wait goes quickly and fx for a BFP!

Ljh - glad you got 6 eggs. That's great. Barry will be doing his magic later I'm sure. Hope they let you out of hospital soon.

Hope you other PUPO ladies - Beccaboo and Nicky - are doing well. I'm pleased that you guys get to do this together again and I hope this is going to be a lucky cycle for all. Everything crossed for both of you. 

Westies - hope the next scan goes better. I guess our bodies are never predictable. I would be exactly the same as you with needing to know the details/ plan. I'm very impressed with your chilled out approach.

Wildflower - glad you're feeling better and have managed to sort things with DH

AFM - very tired today as had lots of meetings and no breaks. Even had to wolf down lunch in 2 mins in a taxi. Am treating myself to fish, chips and mushy peas tonight as a reward.


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Time for a catch up whilst I have my post cyclogest lie down, ended up doing last nights one on the train on the way home & hoping my pelvic floor muscles would hold it in!  

Wildflower I'm pleased that you feel a bit better today, I think the sunshine really helps   Good that you & dh could resolve some issues, I can't help imagining your electro acupuncture session is going to involve music!  

Westies I hope scan 3 goes well tomorrow, I'm sorry if you are finding it difficult with the more relaxed approach to treatment from your new clinic, hope the m4/m5 aren't too busy on a Friday afternoon x  

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok & that the counselling helped, this world of ivf is a little bit crazy but so much better that we all have each other to share the journey x  

Kalm I hope you are still enjoying the holiday & have managed to avoid the bake off results x  

Beccaboo are you managing to cope without exercise? I miss the post workout buzz but hopefully it will all be worth it, although the car park at the train station was completely full yesterday so I ended up dropping my mum off there then taking my car back to her house & jogging back to the station, it wasn't too far but I don't think jogging was on my clinics guide for what to do post ec/pre et! X  

Ljh I hope you are at home relaxing & being looked after whilst barry works his magic x  

Lillie how are you doing? When is your next scan? I hope work has been better today x  

Sarah how is ds doing with his walking now? You must be so proud of him x  

Cara I hope the headache has gone now, not long until transfer x  

Nickynack Dr foster was very gripping last night! Hope the hair appointment went well & you have a nice relaxing few days staying with your parents x  

Snowy not long now & you will be able to alternate chicken & Turkey sandwiches! X  

Muchmore thank you for your lovely message, I hope the first week back at work after your holiday hasn't been too hard x  

Maisie I hope you are ok, you have been quiet x  

Amoeba I hope you are fully recovered now, at least it is Friday tomorrow x  

Nahla I hope you are doing ok & managing to get some time to rest, what did ds think about the prospect of having a new brother & a sister? X  

Babycakes hope you & Bert are ok x  

Hello helen, Emelda & babyninja, I hope I haven't missed anyone  

Mum has made me a lovely flan for tea with cottage cheese, eggs, cheese & broccoli in, might even have to try avocado again too! The nurses at the clinic were laughing at my orangeness (Orange knickers, orange nail, orange bracelet, orange ballet pumps, orange patterned top & orange handbag with lucky little orange frog in!) I've never seen anyone else at my clinic with orange on so I said I was a bit worried that I'd got the wrong colour but they assured me orange was the colour to go for & that they thought it would bring me lots of luck   secretly I think they all think I am a bit bonkers!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

wildflower - My acupuncturist did that, she hooked me up to some kind of electric thing that buzzed down the needles, it felt like little static shocks. It sounds odd but it felt lovely!

Amy - Congratulations on being PUPO!  Everything crossed for you. I am very impressed by your orangeness.

Snowy white - Yum, enjoy your fish and chips! I keep thinking it's Friday night because I'm having takeaway too but we're a day early. 

LJH - Congratulations on your 6 eggs, fingers crossed for your fertilisation call on your birthday tomorrow.  Make sure you get lots of rest!

Westies - Hope you can get organised soon, I don't know how you're coping, I absolutely have to have everything ready or I stress. 

Beccaboo - I don't blame you for not being into work at the moment. Hope you're managing to get plenty of relaxation in as well though.

Welcome back CaraJ, good luck for transfer on Tue!

 NickyNack, hope you're doing ok. You need to do whatever is best for you and that precious cargo right now, hope some time out at your mum's helps.

Hi to everyone else! Nothing much to report from me, busy at work lately. My boss paid us a visit today and it was mostly good news. I can have Christmas eve off, which I'm so happy about.  DS hasn't taken any more steps but he has had a temperature today and DW said he has looked very sorry for himself. We cuddled when I got in from work and he went to bed early, poor little sausage.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo with twins Amy xx  sending sticky vibes   

LJH great numbers, fx for a positive call in the morning xx    

Westies hope scan tomorrow is a bit more positive xx  

  to all the ccs. Xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Westies - I understand why you feel a bit anxious, especially given our experience at the Lister. You have every right to ask for more details and a plan so that you feel more in control and organised. In my view, we are paying for a service (an expensive one at that!) and should feel able to raise any issues. I've certainly become more outspoken as a result of a bad experience at the ACU in the NHS where they wasted 12 months (rant over!) Hope you are able to relax and focus on your goals for this cycle. It is an exciting time. New clinic, new protocol, new beginnings. You've got this Westies! Good luck tomorrow. x


Wildflower - huge thumbs up for the acupuncture!  It's so relaxing and great preparation for tx. I've not heard of electro -acupuncture looking forward to hearing more about it. Also pleased you're feeling a bit better. Stay in that happy place.

Amy - Orange is definitely the way to go! You stay in your lovely orange PUPO bubble. 

Cara - welcome back! 

Snowy- your post made me salivate, Enjoy your fish and chips. Hope your day isn't too manic tomorrow.

Amoeba - Are you feeling any better?

Hello to everyone else - Sarah, Nicjynack, Beccaboo, Maisie, Kalm, Baby Ninja.

AFM, counselling was great yesterday. Apparently I'm coping well given the circumstances and our difficult journey. Looking forward to the next session. I also received some of our blood test results today. The results are normal, however my TSH is 2.39 and I understand they like it to be below 2 for IVF. It was 1.87 in April so must fluctuate   any thoughts? Another question to add to my ever growing list for the consultant!

Have a lovely evening.
xx


----------



## lillieb87

hey ladies...

amy congrats on being pupo with twins hope u can take things easy! nxt scan in weds hun xx

sarah glad u get Xmas eve off an hope ds feels better soon! is ur follow up nxt Thursday?

smiley glad ur doin well hun! my thyroid is 3.2 last time it was checked an i questioned it with my clinic but they said it wasn't anything to worry about...bearing in mind last cycle it was 5.2 tested again 2 weeks later an it was 3.9....my clinics cutoff is 4 for tx but said if get bfp i may need medication....no matter how often i bring it up they always tell me its ok!! 

snowy.....umm....fish chips an mushy peas....i was supposed to b at a friends 2nute but she has cancellled as she isnt well so i ended up with ur favourite....chicken sandwich which dh refused an said he will hav pizza!!

wildflower...time will fly by...whats flare prorocol??

lhj hope ur home safe an sound now hun x

amoeba are u feeling better hun? i kicked dh into shape?

nickynack hope u enjoyed ur hair appointment this morn an managed to get to ur parents ok?? u take care x

beccaboo how you feeling? still not in a work mood i bet!! one more day to go!!

kalm are u still on hol? when do u come back?

hello all the other ladies hope ur all well...almost friday!! 

afm first stim injection to do tonight....feeling all of a sudden scared!! not of the needles of the end outcome! i know i wont b the only one an shud just suck it up an get on with it!! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thank you Smiley, you're a sweetie  As for TSH, this is something that Lillie and I have discussed before as our test results are over 2. Mine was 2.07 last month (September 2015), 2.25 in March 2015, 2.37 in March 2014 and 3.13 in September 2012) so it seems have been coming down naturally just from my general TTC regime of taking a selection of supplements/vitamins, improving diet and no booze/caffeine. Dr Wren said that it wasn't anything that she was concerned about given all the other test results. I think sometimes they need to look at them in context of other thyroid tests (T3 / T4)? I've forgotten now but Agate's fab immunes file has a section on it which you may find useful to read before you speak with the consultant about your results x

Sarah - I'm exactly the same, like to have everything in order. Il sure it'll help seeing the consultant tomorrow as the nurse I've been seeing, while very lovely, is quite young and doesn't seem to know the answers to many questions. It made me smile when you called your DS as sausage - cute! x

Amy - your mum's flan sounds yummy - lucky you (and embryos  )  x

Lillie - big hugs. Like Smiley said to me, WE CAN DO THIS! Good luck for your injection x

Night all. I'm off to bed for a relaxation / visualisation sess before early to sleep x


----------



## lillieb87

westies I forgot to say good luck for tomorrows scan hun am sure it will prove more conclusive if they are scannin ur earlier then maybe that's why things are a bit behind? x


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Lillie  I'm not behind as such, it's just what was concerning is the lack of growth between Monday and Wednesday. The nurse said it was unusual to be so advanced on CD7 and to be not much further along on CD9. Trust me to be "unusual"  Just got to hope that things have sped up again tomorrow so I can get transfer booked in and do the intralipids  Hope the injection goes OK and it's perfectly normal to feel a bit apprehensive of OTD in our position (I know I am too) but we'll get through it all together x


----------



## Amy76

Lillie good luck with your first stims injection x


----------



## Smileycat

Thanks Westies, Lillie for the TSH feedback. Doesn't sound like I need to be worried.

Sarah - Hope your DS feels better soon. I also smiled re sausage. cute!

Best of luck with your first stimms injection lovely Lillie! Nice to reach another milestone.

x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi my lovely cc friends

LJH - fab news on ur 6 eggs - same as me   hope they do great tonight in Barrys love lab and hope you are relaxing and been taken care of   xx

Amy - yeah!!     welcome to the PUPO club - fab news on ur 2 lil embies being reunited with their lovely mama 😘 Also would love the recipe to ur Mum's flan, you have said about her doing you one before and it sounds yummy 😋 xx when's ur OTD by the way? X

Westies - hope ur scan goes ok tomorrow, I'm sure that follie will get its finger out and grow and ur lining too   Xx

Lillie hope ur first stims injection has gone ok tonight and yes I felt the same about OTD at ur stage and even more so now as looking like it will be my last chance   You will be fine Hun once you get going xxx

Smiley glad the councelling session helped and yer you are doing fab considering what you have been through 😘 hope you get the answers re the blood tests xx

Sarah glad u have some time off to spend with ur lil family at Christmas as I think it's all about kids and v special, hope ur lil man feels a bit better tomorrow xx

Wildflower a what's flare protocol then? The electro acupuncture sounds freaky - let me know how it goes   glad ur feeling a bit better and stuff with DH sorted xx

Snowy get some rest - it's Friday tomorrow so hope you have a chilled out weekend and hope ur enjoyed ur fish n chip tea xx

Nahla - no I hadn't given a sperm donar much thought - was this more money for you and did you have to wait long for one - how did it all work? I'm not sure I would get funding for my next cycle as we would have had to go up against a board so I think I would have to pay or borrow some money. But I will to be honest look into it now you have planted the seed in my confused head   xx

Beccaboo my other PUPO pal I am trying to not get any thoughts about OTD as it frightens me so much 😔 hope work is better Tom but if not TFI Friday 😘 xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok - sending you all lots of love xx

AFM had my hair done by my lovely hairdresser/councillor she has been single after a bad relationship for a few years and went to Marbs last week and met the man of her dreams! So we were talking about that and our failed relationships! Saw my best buddie this afternoon and had a squeeze with her 7 month old and her 2 year old and she cheered me up and bought me a maid of honour bun   Now at my mum's and have blocked my DP from sending me anymore messages as I can't take them anymore and need a stress free few days to get my head together and strong for me and my precious embies. Am up and down and feel so sad that we are probably not going to be able to sort things out. Looks like I will be putting my things in storage and staying at my mums for a while what ever the outcome as I don't think I could live on my own for a bit. But anyway, putting that all aside for now until I know what's what after OTD xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs  
Ljh I was sooo pleased to read about your egg numbers! Now I have everything crossed for that excellent fert rate tonight. 
Amy a big congratulatory hug again on getting those 2 embies put back. Now just to imagine them settling into a cosy snug of orangeness inside you  
Cara it's nice to hear from you again on this thread. Thanks for coming back  this lot really are the best!
Nickynack I'm glad you're settled at your mum's. I'm really hoping that pupo bubble doesn't get too poked and prodded as you think about the future. 
Westies isn't it odd how different the various clinics are. I hope you can start enjoying the relaxedness rather than feeling like it's stressful. I hope the scan goes well tomorrow too. 
AFM I have hit the exhaustion bit. For the past few cycles, I've had about 10 days of feeling physically quite normal, then suddenly hit a week or so of my body just crashing with tiredness. I thought I'd tricked it by going on holiday but apparently not! It's hit with a vengeance this week, which I think is why work has been so hard. I had to travel about 90 mins on the train this morning to a meeting and although I'd slept soundly for about 8 hours overnight, I still slept away most of the train journey! That's really unusual for me. But experience tells me it's just part of the IVF recovery and it will pass. Sadly probably not before my killer day on Saturday when I've got to get up at 6am though


----------



## Nahla

Amy, congrats on being pupo wuth twins! I reall hope this time is your time! 

ljh, great you got 6 eggs. fx they all fertilize over night! 

smiley, a lower tsh maybe can increase chances...could you ask for low dose thyroxine? it is not expensive and certainly does no harm! 

nickynack, I had treatment in Copenhagen, as in Germany single women are not treated, but you can always order from Cryos, the largest sperm bank. the sperm costs about 200-400 Euro, depending on quality and if you want an open or anonymous donor. I think apart from those costs the costs should be the same? or even less, as you dont need icsi, just normal ivf? or maybe even just iui? I always had that on my mind. when I was nearly 30 and single I said to myself, if I dont find a partner until 35, I will do it on my own...then I met my Ex. the decision is not easy, but I do feel so much better right now.....and its my 40th birthday tomorrow. and as I seeyour age is similar. So if you really decide to separate and really want a child, its the best way in my opinion. looking for anew partner under stress  and pressure cant be successful. but anyway, I hope you dont need to think about it and get your bfp this time....


----------



## Nahla

nickynack, p.s. there is no waiting time in Copenhagen fertility center at all. you just need a telephone consultation and can start right through...ordering sperm just takes a few days, too. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy birthday Nahla xx


----------



## lillieb87

Happy birthday nahla an lhj x

lhj hope u get a lovely call this morn an barry has done u proud! 

westies good luck for scan today hun xx

muchnore sorry u are feeling so tired hun roll on sunday when you can hav a lie in!!

nickynack glad ur safe in the comfort of mums....hope dh gets the hint an leaves u alone!! now it's time to focus on u an the embies xx

ladies its friday at long last......

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Happy Birthday Nahla and LJH!

Hoping for great news LJH. I'm sure you'll get your lucky birthday good news.

Westies - good luck for scan

Muchmore - hope you get some good R and R this weekend. I'm sure a duvet day will help!

Lillie - my chicken sandwich buddy! Hope that first injection went well. Daunting but exciting in a way as its all starting again.

Happy Friday everyone. Hope you've all got a lovely weekend planned.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy birthday LJH xx   fx for a positive phone call xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's, 
Lots of chatter again last night I see. 

Happy 40th birthday Nahla. Hope you have a brilliant day and have nice things planned. xx

Happy Birthday LJH and I so hope you hear good news this morning. Good luck lovely. xx

Westies, I hope todays scan sees some more improvement and you get you questions answered by the consultant. 

Muchmore, I think work can be tiring after a holiday and time off. Do you have work weekend. I hope you find some time to chill and and relax. xx

Hi Nickynack, sound like you kept yourself busy yesterday and had a good day considering all you have going on. Its good to keep occupied with nice things, can only help at this stage. If you are close to your mum I would say staying there is the best thing to do. 
Missing my running a bit today but enjoying the rest too!  The big test will be the weekend as I do quite a bit on weekends with my saturday morning taken up with exercise classes however I have planned to go see my nan in the morning so least I will do something productive with my time!
Have a good friday. xx

Hi Lillie, hope stimms injection went ok. its all go now! whoop.

Smileycat, Im glad the counselling session went well and that blood tests came back normal. I dont know much about TSH. When is your consultant appointment. xx

Sarah, glad you have got your xmas eve off, that great you can spend the buildup with DS and DW. Hope DS is feeling a bit better today. I bet you are waiting for him to do some more little steps now! 

Amy, Hows things in your orange PUPO world? As I said to Nickynack, liking the rest but weekend Im sure I will miss the runs and gym. All for a good course though hey! xx

Wildflower, that month will whizz by althought I know sometimes it feels an age away. It does fly though and soon you will be going again. Glad you got you accuuncture appointments booked in.

Snowy, Hope you have a less busy day today. Your fish and chips sound good and I love mushy peas! least its Friday!

Kalm, Hope you still having a fab time.

Amoeba, Have a good day at work, I hope you have weekend off without to much homework to mark.

Maisy, hope you are ok lovely.

Im sure ive forgotton some personals but hello to all.
I had a horrible headache yesterday so went to bed early. Feeling really tired, even though the exercise has been off the agenda. And also been feeling really hungry. Looking forward to hometime already and the weekend. 

xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies sorry for lack of responses. Felt very ill after ec yesterday and still feeling ropey today!

Just had call and only 1 fertilised so they need to keep and eye and if it's ok I will have a day 2 transfer tomorrow. Pretty gutted as thought I would have more than 1 as had icsi and day 2 transfer odds are very slim for success, just trying to remain positive that we are further ahead than last time and hope my little 1 survives until tomorrow- embryologist scared me by saying small % don't divide properly and won't make it - with my luck in just worried as we keep falling into the small %s at the moment for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Snowy white1

Oh LJH I understand it's disapponting to only have one but it only takes one and I really hope that this little one is a fighter! 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh happy birthday I'm so sorry today didn't bring better news, I know how difficult it is to lose so many in the first 24 hours but hopefully your special little embie will stay strong & be back with you very soon, I'm still holding out hope that a 2 day transfer will work x  

Nahla happy 40th birthday! I hope you have a lovely day x   

Sarah I hope ds is felling better today x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear about the headache, hope the tiredness & hunger are a good sign, I'm sure your nan will be pleased to see you tomorrow x  

Westies I hope your scan goes well today x  

Muchmore I'm sorry you are feeling exhausted   I think it is always hard the first week back at work after a holiday & especially with everything you have been through with the wedding preparations & treatment, really hope you manage to get through today & your busy day tomorrow & can catch up on rest on sunday x  

Nickynack I hope you are settling in well at your parents, I will get the flan recipe & pm it to you x  

Smileycat I hope you get answers on the blood test results soon x  

Hello lillie, snowy, kalm, amoeba, cara, wildflower, maisie, babycakes, helen & anyone else I've missed x  

Hooray for friday, it's been a bit of a crazy week


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH, 
Well lets hope that the one you have there is nice and strong and makes it to tomorrow. Dont worry about a 2dt, it will be tucked up inside you where it should be.
I hope you start to feel better today and make sure relax and keep rested ready for tomorrow.
Got everything crossed for you LJH. xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

My friend had two BFNs from 5dt and her 3dt (with a low quality embie) is now a seriously cute baby boy.
On the other hand my LO is a good quality 5 dayer so I think you just never know. Those 2dt transfers have a really good shot ladies!


----------



## LJH80

Thanks everyone, been looking at some old posts about 2dt and lots of positive outcome. snowey you are so right we just never know and I'm definitely going to stay positive. It only takes one and this one has fought to survive when the others couldn't so it's got to be a tough one xxx


----------



## wildflower

LJH - Keep positive you only need one! xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH 2 day transfers are norm at my clinic, as you can see I've had a mc and a cp from 2 dt but my 2 friends had success...one has a healthy 5month old and the other has the twins. Don't give up hope xxxx


----------



## LJH80

Nahla happy 40th, I hope you are having a wonderful day 

Beccaboo hope your headache has eased and you have had some food / tfi Friday indeed 

Amy wow fab news and big congrats on being pupo, hope you can relax for the next few weeks u too your bfp xx

Smiley glad the counselling went well - not sure about TSH in afraid, but I'll be googling another thing now!

Lillie - hope 1st stimms went well, not long now and you'll be pupo xx

Nicknack glad you can stay at your mums until you feel ready, stress free few days is definitely in order for you - hope you can try to have a a nice weekend without feeling too sad - sending you some positive cc hugs 

Muchmore, I have felt the same through last cycles, feel really fine and then all of a sudden crash and burn, I've had that this week before ec, luckily I have 5 days off to recover and hopefully recharge but I certainly think the hormones take their toll for me after a while and i can't muster up energy no matter what I do. Hope you can have some rest this weekend 

Westies I hope you have a good scan today with a date for next steps 

Wildflower glad you are feeling better. Good luck with the strange electro acupuncture thingy, let us know how that goes as I'll give most things a go!!!

Snowey hope you get to chill this weekend...and enjoyed your fish and chips..jel  

Hello ameoba, kalm, Helen, cara, Sarah, and everyone else I have missed. 

Afm starting to feel bit better so off for some lunch with dh and sister..I have been very spoilt today (my sis says it's sympathy gifts haha) so that's cheering me up, plus all your stories about 2day success has made me feel positive..FF is full of day 2 good news stories so going to do my best to remain as confident as possible, thanks for all the cc support xx


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - happy birthday lovely! I'm glad to hear you're being spoilt and went out for a nice lunch. I'm sorry that you didn't receive more positive news this morning from the lab but as the others have said, try and stay positive about your one embie and transfer tomorrow. I'm keeping everything crossed for you x

Nahla - happy 40th birthday! What do you have planned for celebrations? x

Amy - how are you feeling? x

Beccaboo - I hope home time comes quickly for you so that you can eat and sleep whenever you feel like you need to x

Hello everyone else, I hope you're all doing OK. Thanks to those for the well wishes for my scan today  

AFM - heavy traffic on the M5 southbound (typical for a Friday) so feeling a bit tired now I'm back but scan seemed more positive today, although still no LH surge so transfer not booked in and I haven't had intralipids yet. Lining is at 6.6 and dominant follie on left is at 19.something x 14.something so consultant said they'd put that at 16 overall. If I get a surge tomorrow (CD12) or Sunday (CD13) then I just call the clinic to book transfer for the following week. Consultant said I could either have intralipids on transfer day or choose to come back in early next week but that would obviously mean another trip. If no surge by Monday, I need to call to book in yet another scan for the Tuesday. I really hope I surge over the weekend 🙏🏼 x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

LJH, I hope you had a nice birthday lunch. 

Hello westies, glad scan saw an improvement. How do you know if you have surged over weekend? Is this with one of the smily face ovulation kits? Well I hope something happens over the weekend so that you can get booked in for transfer. Do you take any meds at all on a natural FET, like progestrogene in advance of ET?
I came to work prepared today with snacks. Usually Im not a snacker, I always have breakfast which keeps me going until lunch then I have an evening meal but yesterday I felt so hungry I had to but one of those nak'd bars for the afternoon. Today I brought with me a protein ball, nuts and a yoghurt. xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - I hope you get that surge soon.

LJH - hope you enjoyed your birthday treats.

Beccaboo - hopefully the hunger is a good sign! 

Had my first Christmas sandwich of the year today. I wonder if I've gone too soon?!


----------



## IloveWesties

Good that you've gone prepared with snacks Beccaboo  Nothing worse than feeling hungry and having no food with you. Yes, I've been using my own Clear Blue Dual Hormone OPK since Tuesday. My clinic also gave me some of their own OPKs to use so I've been doing both types since yesterday! My protocol this time includes Lubion (injectable progesterone), Cyclogest (progesterone pessaries), Clexane (blood thinner) and baby aspirin. I still don't have anything written in terms of what I need to take when - all I know is that I don't need to take anything before ET. It's similar but quite different to my last FET. Hope you get home soon x


----------



## LJH80

Snowey - made me smile with your gone too soon comment.....does this mean you had Turkey and stuffing sandwich? I think October is ok for Xmas food but not anything else 

Beccaboo are you still making your own protein balls? I need to do some, was it you that had the recipe?

Westies sorry you had bad journey but glad you are home and can rest now, I'll keep fingers crossed you get your surge 

Just got back from birthday lunch where I had a milkshake and not wine (or alcohol) for probably the 1st time in 18 years I think!! Was nice to get out but I am struggling with pain after this ec which I didn't have last time- my stomach is soooo bloated and hurts as if being stretched, plus feels a little like trapped wind - and not sure if bp is still down as bit shaky too. So now home, dh is making me a cuppa and looking for a film for me to watch - then he said he'll come and rub my feet for me whilst I relax 😀


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowy, was it a turkey sandwich? Hope you enjoyed.
I had a pumpkin spice latte at lunch (decaf) was nice as not had a coffee of any sort for a while now, that got me feeling all autumnal.
Hope it is a good sign hunger, never know. 

Westies, Okay so you are still on a fair few injections then at some point. Home time is in sight!

Amy, I meant to say, how are you getting on with the pessaries? Ive found doing them and going back to bed has worked pretty well. Before ET I was sitting around after doing a pessary but found there was alot of leakage still but going back to bed for half hour and laying down has meant far less mess and pessaries popping out. 

LJH, yes I make a batch and keep them in fridge as last for couple of weeks. I keep changing up the recipe for different tastes, the current one has no cocoa or cacao powder in but has apricots and coconut plus the seeds/nuts. Il pm you a couple of recipes as easy to make and can transport them as a little snack.
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - ooo foot rub sounds like bliss! Lovely. These are the protein balls that I've been making: http://deliciouslyella.com/the-ultimate-energy-bites-vegan-gluten-free-dairy-free/ I don't put in the hemp protein powder but use maca powder instead. They'd be fine without either. It's a good base recipe as you can mix up the types of nuts / fruit / seeds x


----------



## LJH80

Great thanks westies, I've been taking maca so would be a good option to use the powder. I'll try these at the weekend


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH, if you dont want to use medjool dates then can mix it up with another dried fruit as medjool dates (although yummy) can be expensive. Sultana's work well and are a cheaper alternative.


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh that's a good point Beccaboo - I just use normal dates (stoned as easier) x


----------



## Snowy white1

I made Beccaboo's protein balls and they were a big hit all around!

The sandwich was the m&s Christmas sandwich - Turkey, stuffing and cranberry. It was lush!
I think October may be a bit early for Christmas foods but I like to live life on the edge!


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick one to wish LJH a lovely birthday. Hoping that embie is a special one. Sending positive vibes for your transfer tomorrow.

Happy birthday to you too Nahla! 

AFM, my DH surprised me with a night at a lovely spa hotel! Promised we would have quality time together so will send personals when I'm back.

Take care all and stay positive

Xx


----------



## LJH80

Enjoy your spa treat smiley, what a lovely surprise and you really deserve some lovely relaxation


----------



## KALM

LJH, happy birthday and yay for one fertilised egg. Like you say it is obviously a fighter so is hopefully just the one you need! Sorry you are still not feeling the best after EC, hope you enjoyed your foot rub from DH. I've had a bit of a crappy day and feeling very teary. DP offered to rub my feet but they are covered in bites that itch like hell, so I didn't think it would be a good idea 

Nahla, *Happy 40th!!!*. I hope you had a nice day and have something special planned with family and/or friends to celebrate.

Westies, sorry the traffic was bad today. Fx for your surge ASAP.. When did you think it would be based on last cycle?

Smiley, what a lovely DH to treat you to a night away. Enjoy 

Beccaboo, I reckon hunger is a great sign! Fx! 

Much more, sorry you are so tired out, I think we forget sometimes how much cycling can take it out of us.

Lillie, yes we are still on hols but on the way home now. Staying just outside Grenoble tonight.

Hi to everyone else I missed.

Feeling very down and emotional, it's probably a mix of lots of things.. Getting very stressed at French road signs and taking wrong turns, busting for the loo loads during the day but we were on mountain passes so not always easy to find a toilet, being in the car for literally hours and hours (we did take stretching breaks), not eating properly since breakfast (as initially not hungry but then just too frustrated and just wanting to get here, and now we are here typically on French time restaurant doesn't open until 7:45 and I am starving), plus pregnancy hormones thrown into the mix! I know I should just pull myself together but all I want to do is sit and cry ;( DP has gone for a massage in the hotel spa, which I was fine with as better than hanging out with me being a grumpy miserable woman! Which is not much like me, but hey ho, I guess we all have bad days here and there. Just really want to eat and sleep and wake up to a new day.


----------



## LJH80

I think you are allowed a grumpy day KALM, being tired, hungry and trapped in a car with foreign road signs would test my patience at the best of times but throw in needing a wee and I would probably go a little insane...hope some chill time will sort you out before dinner x


----------



## IloveWesties

KALM - I'm with LJH, I'm a nightmare if I'm tired and hungry, let alone all the other things you've had to contend with today. I'm glad you've reached your destination so hopefully once you've had something to eat and a good night's sleep, you'll feel better. In terms of my ovulation, it seemed to go a bit haywire after my last FET. I had one ridiculously late ovulation around CD18 and then AF arrived earlier than ever before in CD21  but then last month I ovulated on CD12 which is more like my cycles (used to ovulate around CD13). I haven't had a flashing smiley (oestrogen surge) yet either so it's either going to be later than normal, or I'm just going straight to a solid smiley (LH surge) with no oestrogen surge x


----------



## LJH80

Westies, I never once ever had a flashy smile always went straight to solid LH surge


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm sorry to hear you are having a down day, it is completely understandable with the French road signs, sitting in the car a lot, being hungry & needing the loo, hopefully a nice dinner & a good nights sleep will help x  

Ljh I'm pleased you managed to get out for lunch, I hope the foot massage helped & you feel better ready for et tomorrow x  

Westies I hope you get a surge soon & are ready to go so you don't have to have any more scans x  

Beccaboo I do one pessary at 6:30am then stay in bed until 7 & the other at 6:30pm then just have a lie down & they don't seem messy so far, I am also doing crinone at around 1pm so have to go for a walk after that, dp & I normally have a lie in on a Saturday but I will have to set an alarm tomorrow although I will go back to sleep afterwards   I hope you cope ok without your runs & exercise classes this weekend, I'm sure you nan will be pleased to see you x  

Smiley what a lovely surprise, I hope you have a fab time x  

Snowy I love that you are on Christmas sandwiches already x  

Lillie I hope the stims injections are going ok x  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice weekend & are fully recovered now x  

Muchmore I hope you get an early night to compensate for your early start tomorrow x  

Nahla I hope you are having a lovely birthday x  

Nickynack I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend at your parents whilst your embies are making themselves comfy x  

Hello to everyone else that I have missed, I hope you all have nice plans for the weekend  

I am doing ok after a bit of a chaotic week, I am planning to try some sewing this weekend as I have a couple of nice patterns & some lovely material, the patterns say they are really simple but after the fridge-freezer door fiasco I'm not sure whether to believe them!


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone

Happy 40th birthday Nahla (me next year 😳 - not sure u feel that great about it!!) hope you have had a fab day and thanks v much for all the info tomorrow in donar sperm - can't believe it didn't cost that much? Did they just send it to ur clinic ready to fertilise ur eggs? Xx

LJH - Happy Birthday to you too lovely, glad you have had a lovely day been spoilt and hope you feel better after EC soon, maybe you need to rest up a bit. Massive congrats on ur 1 egg - I only had 2 fertilise out if my 6 and I had both trans back so I'm sure ur precious lil embie will do its stuff tonight with Barry giving it lots of love - will keep everything crossed for you Hun     Xxx

Snowy - never too soon for festive sarnis 😉 Tescos do a good one too and Greggs last year did a yummy festive slice 😋 Xx

Will post more in a bit as I'm on my phone and hate posting on here xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - what are the patterns for? I love sewing. In fact, that's just reminded me that my Mum still has my sewing machine as she borrowed mine as hers is a bit old and clunky! Good luck x

LJH - I know some people don't have the flashing smiley / oestrogen surge detected and I've also had months where it just goes straight to peak but my usual is to have a couple of days of flashing smiley face before a solid. The IVF cycles seem to have messed things up a bit which is rather frustrating. Nothing I can do but wait (what's new for all of us?!) x


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowy, liked your comment about living life on the edge. Aren't we so rock and roll, that's how I thought of my lunchtime decaf coffee treat!

Smiley, how lovely, what a nice little (actually big) surprise treat! Well you certainly derserve it so enjoy. 

Kalm, aww sorry to hear you having down day but I'm sure you allowed an off day and seems a lot of frustration brought it on. Hope you get a nice meal to make you feel better, a nice sleep and tomorrow like you say is a new day. Xx

Ljh, you've given me an idea to get DH to do me foot massage now, il approach the subject soon! Good luck again for tomorrow.

Amy, glad you getting in ok with the pessaries. Has the knit and stitch given you some ideas on the sewing. I am terrible at sewing but my mum is brilliant and she says she finds it really relaxing so I bet it is a nice relaxing thing to do. That's got to be a good thing. 

Nickynack, how's things?

DH just brought in a bag of m&m's and Lillie I thought of you. I've taken one orange m&m to represent my my one and only frostie I had transferred and will keep it on my bedside table for good luck. Xx
I also saw this article (I know it's the daily mail!) but thought I'd post it, the picture just struck me as fascinating. Silly comments from some people though but this is the daily mail after all. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3265422/A-mother-s-love-Powerful-photo-newborn-surrounded-hundreds-syringes-shows-just-women-undergo-IVF-order-children.html


----------



## lillieb87

hello cc's

lhj fx for tomorrow it only takes one an urs is THE ONE!! hope u hav enjoyed ur birthday hun x

nahla hope ur havin a fab bday too x

Westies glad the scan was more positive hun...prayin for that smiley face for u...in more ways than one! 

beccaboo the weekend is here.....enjoy a rest from ur manic exercise routine!! 

snowy i am now craving festive sandwiches hehe.....ummm

nickynack hope ur ok hun x

smiley enjoy the spa.....wish my dh would be so thoughtful!

amy what are u sewing? i really fancy crochet but will prob get myself in a tiz!! how is lucy?

muchmore one more early start an u can hav a rest....bless ya x

sarah how r u hun? do u hav a weekend off?

kalm sorry aboutur nightmare of a day hopefully u will be eating by now an can then rest an start tomorrow as a fresh day bless ya. x

afm first stim was ok....after i got glass in the saline whilst snappin the top off....then change the mixer needle to inject needle went to inject.....realised i neva mixed in the powders (2).....ovaries will def not respond to saline...i am no dr buta.sure of that    take 2 on the otherhand went fine afta dh told me to take my time an get organised!! roll on tonight's....

xx


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo...i hav a whole bag accumulating as we dare not eat the orange ones now....altho i still remember the original 4 an wonder if that represents anything!! 

love the pic on the article it really hits home just what we put ourselves through xx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo - thanks for the link, love that pic very poignant. (And I'll forgive even having to follow a daily mail link!! 😝)


----------



## Amy76

Westies the patterns are from a company called sew me something, I have the Beatrice and Kate patterns, the stall had samples of made up dresses at the show which I tried on, I am planning to start with the Beatrice one x  

Beccaboo thank you for the link, the photo & article make you realise how much we go through & how little other people understand what ivf entails. There was some lovely materials at the knitting & stitch show & ideas of things to try, not sure I will be able to recreate them though! x  

Lillie I don't understand why some clinics use meds that involve snapping glass bottles   I like craft stuff & was inspired to try crocheting after seeing some really cute crocheted items on Pinterest but I wasn't very good at it, I am planning to try again because the things are so cute   Lucy is doing really well now, her wound has completely healed & the hair is starting to grow back, it is amazing how well she has done, thank you for asking. I love that you are saving all the orange m & m's x


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, yes, I paid by credit card and the delivery was directly to the clinic...and I do feel quite good although 40 seems sooo old...just because I am pregnant and the pressure has been taken completely away from me. I know if I hadnt done that I would feel horrible today! 

LJH, I am sure your little embie will be THE one! Happ birthday to you too. 

Westies, good news on your scan! 

Kalm, sorry you had a rough day... I always have some cashew nuts in my bag just in case since I am pregnant.


----------



## wildflower

wow lots of afternoon cc chat!

LJH - happy birthday! I hope you feel a bit better soon. Is it worth discussing with an on-call nurse about your symptoms? I think the pessaries made me feel windy. 

Smileycat - what a lovely thing for your DH to do! Wow you have a good one there  hope you have a lovely time. Me and DH are at a spa hotel for our anniversary tomorrow (I booked it though!) xxx

Snowy -  ha ha I don't think I could get that excited about a sandwich!

Westies - sounds like a tiring day with traffic and all. I hope the next steps happen in their right timing and you find time to relax until then xxx

Beccaboo - Its good your body is letting you know what it's needs are at the moment. A lovely positive change I hope x

KALM - oh no! Sorry you are having such a rubbish day. I found our holiday when I was pregnant really difficult (we went to Berlin). I hope your next few days go ok. I bet you'll be glad to get home now (you deserve a lovely pregnancy massage after all of this!) x

Amy - I hope you have a good recovery weekend. Sewing sounds like the perfect answer to your crazy week. I love sewing so much, but I'm a bit inexperianced and find it hard finding the time to get all the way through a project. I tend to lose motivation if I make a mistake. Those patterns look lovely  

Lillie - I wish I could crochet too! Glad your injection went well. With my last tx it took me days to remember to snap the water from where the dot is - I shattered so many bottles before I realised I was doing it wrong!

Nahla - happy 40th! xxx

Hi to Goldie, Babyninja, babycakes, Ameoba, MuchMore, NickyNack and anyone else I've missed

afm - I've had a bit of a weird day. I had my hair cut pretty short - it wasn't super long and is only shoulder length now so it isn't crazy but definately a change. I then went shopping and bought a pair of silver boots from Clarks. I'm not usually a silver shoe type of person, I'm not sure if I'm going to wake up tomorrow and put them on, or take them back to the shop! In summary I'm feeling quite good today so I hope that continues through tx as I think feeling positive can only help.

have a happy weekend everyone, I'm off to a spa hotel with DH for a much needed break and hopefully a chance to put some time in to our relationship.


----------



## Nahla

LJH I forgot to say: ds was a 3 day transfer...and my two little beans are 4 day transfers...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy Friday CCs!

Happy birthday LJH and Nahla! Hope you've both had a lovely day. LJH, sending lots of positives vibes your way for ET. I have every hope that you have a super strong one there.

wildflower - Glad you're feeling positive today, you're right in that it can only help.  Enjoy your spa weekend.

Amy - So glad to hear how well Lucy is doing, bless her, that's great news.

lillie - Glad your injection went well eventually, is it menopur? I always had DW mix it for me, I could never get it right. I'm working all weekend unfortunately, thanks for thinking of me, I was off today though and also off Monday so I don't mind too much.

Beccaboo - How is the 2ww treating you? I love that photo, how poignant.

Kalm - Sorry to hear you've had such a stressful day  hope your evening has been better.

Smileycat - Have a lovely night at the spa, how wonderful of your DH. Enjoy your time together. 

Snowy white - I love Christmas sandwiches! My only issue is they usually put mayo on everything (I guess it helps keep the sandwich moist) and mayo with cranberry sauce is just a no no. I am quite particular when it comes to sandwiches. 

Hi to everyone else, I can't go back any further on my phone and there's been lots to catch up on today. DS is still poorly; he was awake every hour last night with a raging temperature and isn't any chirpier tonight. Hopefully he feels better soon, it's so sad when they're upset and you can't do much to help.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning cc's

It feels strange today, Im already usually up for a early morning Saturday run but instead still in bed. I never miss a Saturday run so a proper change in routine today! 
I did say to DH though do we really run this early, it's like middle of the night! 

Good luck Ljh for transfer today. Thinking of you and your embie hoping it's still going very strong. Il share my one little good luck orange m&m with you. Xx

Wildflower. Happy anniversary to you and DH. Spa weekend sounds perfect and give you some lovely time together pre treatment. ooh silver boots, I'm sure they look lovely and its good to go for something different sometimes. They sound very stylish. 
You sound really positive which is lovely. Xx

Sarah, I'm good Thankyou, keeping relaxed, taking each day as it comes and not stressing over symptom spotting which is good. Trying to be very grounded on this go, excited but realistic! Shame you have to work weekend but like you say, a Monday off at the end of it is nice and you can wave goodbye to us all having to deal with Monday when you get day off! Hehe. Hope ds soon recovers. 

Hope you all have lovely Saturday's. Love to all xx


----------



## wildflower

Sarah I hope DS is better this morning. I'm sure your cuddles are making a difference.

Beccaboo I hope your restful day isn't too weird!

Xx


----------



## LJH80

Thanks for the m&m share beccaboo that made me smile 😘 and I really don't blame you for not running this morning, I used to love autumn running but this time I just cannot motivate myself...which just means the diet has to be even better without excercise to keep the chub at bay haha

Waiting for my call between 9-11 and hopefully in around 12.30 for et - thanks for all the good lucks ccs - hope you all have a fab Saturday


----------



## lillieb87

good luck today lhj thinking of u xx


----------



## LJH80

Just Had my call, it's a 4 cell embryo which is best we could have hoped for and I'm back in at 12.30 for et - feeling very relieved that I will be pupo this afternoon 😄😄😄🎉🎉


----------



## lillieb87

yey go ljh....so pleased for u good luck for transfer...u best get drinking lol x


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay ljh! Glad you've got to this stage. Good luck for transfer and hopefully this one is a little fighter!


----------



## KALM

Great news LJH, you'll soon be PUPO! Fantastic


----------



## Nahla

LJH, great news! good luck....soon you will be PUpU. As I said, ds was a 3 day transfer.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news LJH and good luck for et...both my friends (3babies in total)  were all 4cell 2dt 😀😀 xxx  

Hope all the ccs have a good Saturday xx

AFM getting ready to go to Seahouses for a picnic!!! And a walk on the beach with the dog...my dads suggestion. Had a massive talk with DH last night and the issue is my parents....he's fed up of them being in our house. Unfortunately there are no houses available for them to move to so they'll be with us a bit longer. Not sure if them moving out will save the relationship but we'll soldier on for the time being. X


----------



## lillieb87

sending   amoeba cant b easy living with ur parents at times...we moved back in with my parents for 2 weeks a couple of yrs ago when we had our damp course done...to say it was a strain was an understatement.....thinkin of u an hope things work out hun! enjoy the picnic an dog walk xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - Sorry to hear about troubles with DH. My DH can barely cope with one weekend with my parents so I can see how that would put a strain on the relationship. Hopefully it means it's not actually a problem with your relationship and just an external factor. Glad you talked it through and hopefully things will improve soon.

Beccaboo - hope you're enjoying your lazy Saturday morning and have a nice day planned. Sounds like you're being very positive and sensible in this 2ww.

Lillie - I also had the glass snapping bottles. So annoying but I got the hang of it eventually. I did keep finding bits of those bottles ground into the carpet for weeks though!

Wildflower - sounds like you're getting a great new look. New hair and new boots. The silver boots sound pretty cool. One of the best thing about winter is cute boots!

Westies - hope you see that smiley face today!

Sarah - poor DS! Hope he gets better soon. I know what you mean about mayo and cranberry but I love cranberry sauce so much I will tolerate it. I once ate a whole jar of it with my Christmas dinner!

AFM - nothing special planned today. A few chores this morning and then a rugby filled afternoon. 
Had a super long sleep last night only disturbed by a drunk DH in the early hours of the morning. He got his payback this morning when the cat decided to shove his bottom right in DH's face. Haha! Not the best on a hangover.


----------



## Beccaboo

Fab news Ljh, it's a fighter. Brilliant news. Xxx


----------



## LJH80

Amoeba I do feel for your dh, I think it is probably harder on the person who has the in laws, I know if we lived my my dh parents he would find it completely fine but I would be going insane!! I hope you can get past this and just keep talking and trying to do things for yourself- maybe he feels a little left out (men are just massive babies remember😝) enjoy the picnic today xx

Snowey love the fact that your cat delivered some bum in face revenge for you this morning hhha


----------



## HelenGB

Hi everyone, sorry i havent been about lately, had a few moments over the last week, some work stuff that really upset me & when i came on to rant about it i saw lots of sad news so i didnt wanna post about my petty issues so i decided to wallow in my own misery for a bit. Im ok now though, sort of, DH has gone to Singapore for a weeks business trip so I am all on my lonesome this week until my sister comes up on friday.
we're goign to get tattoos on saturday, i though since im not doing any more treatment until january i should get one in while i have a chance xD and she'd been pestering me about it for a while since she didnt know we were having treatment, i was running out of excuses.

finally booked my follow up appt for between xmas and new year when both DH and I have some time off

I hope everyone is okay and im sorry for not being there for people, i just didnt wanna rub my negativity all over the place


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh I'm so pleased that you embie was going strong this morning & exciting that you should be pupo by now x  

Helen sorry to hear you have been having a rubbish time, exciting that you are planning to get a tattoo, have you decided what sort or where yet? X  

Snowy it sounds like you have trained the cat well to get back at dh drunkenly disturbing you!  

Amoeba sorry things are tough with dh at the moment   But like snowy says it sounds like it isn't a problem with your relationship so hopefully things will improve, maybe you could have 'date time' once a week where you did something together like a nice walk, a drink, the cinema or fish & chips so you get some time as a couple x  

Beccaboo I love that your lie in was til 7:30 and mine was til midday!   Hope you cope ok without your weekend exercise regime x  

Sarah I hope ds starts to feel better soon x  

Westies I hope you get a surge this weekend so you can get a plan in place x  

Wildflower happy anniversary, I hope you have a lovely time away, sometimes a change is good & I'm sure the new hair & boots look lovely x  

Smileycat I hope you are having a lovely time x  

Maisie how is your daughter getting on at nursery? I hope you are doing ok x  

Lillie how are you finding stims? Any side effects? Hope you have a nice weekend x  

Kalm I hope you are feeling better today x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Is it wrong that I warmed my full fat organic milk today then added hot chocolate power, squirty cream & vegetarian marshmallows?


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks Amy x yea I'm getting a lotus flower on my wrist. It's one I've wanted for a while now, maybe a year? So I though why not? DH will be  surprisr d when he gets home xD


And not that milk sounds perfectly perfect!!


----------



## Amy76

Helen a lotus flower on your wrist sounds really nice, does dh know you are considering it or will it be a complete surprise? I am a bit if a lightweight & don't think I would manage a tattoo   it's funny because my sister has two tattoos & said she could never have done ivf because of the needles


----------



## HelenGB

He knows i want it. So shouldn't be a total shock!

This will only be my second tattoo. 
It's really not that bad having a tattoo. Although my last one was 3 years ago


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Helen, was thinking about you and hoped you were ok. Sorry to hear you had a bit of down week and hope you feeling ok now. Tattoo sound nice.  

Hi Amy, how was the hot choc. I wouldn't say it's wrong at all, the weathers getting cooler now and a homemade hot chocolate sounds perfect.  
I was actually awake at 6:15! Did my pessary, came back to bed but couldn't get back to sleep! Hope you had a nice lay in, midday is good going! 

Amoeba, hope you have a nice afternoon. Glad you had DH had a chat, always good to talk these things out. I like Amy's idea of doing stuff together just you too for some couple time out. Hope you both work through it anyway. Xx

Snowy. I take it you and DH will be cheering on Wales? Love the cat woke your DH up, haha! 

Ljh, expect you are PUPO now? Xx

I had a nice morning round my nan's, she's really frail (93 next month) and just had some bad news this week that she had been diagnosed with cancer but hasn't spread. Doctors want to give her a course of radiation to stop it spreading so think she is going to have that. So was nice to see her and do feel I did something good with my morning.  after spending 45 mins getting back from there due to Saturday city traffic (a journey that should take 15mins) I got home and felt exhausted so plonked myself on sofa and haven't moved! 
Xx


----------



## LJH80

Well ladies I am PUPO 😍😍 really wasn't sure I'd get to this point so feeling super happy. And had 2 good luck signs (well I am using them as signs) the nurse who checked me in also had ivf and had just 1 embie fertilise put back in day 2 and now has a son, and my nurse doing ultrasound was also a LJ Hartley - my initials too plus her first name was Laura - dh's sisters name and she is a nurse too. All good signs I think!! Plus I got a lovely scan pic of embie shooting in 🎉 OTD 23rd so just the agonising 2ww now


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, brilliant, so pleased for you and I would also take those as all good signs. 2ww starts now! Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news LJH and congrats. Definitely lucky signs.

Will be supporting Wales later but now watching the Scotland match which is not good for my blood pressure. Come on Scotland!


----------



## HelenGB

Congrats ljh!!!!

Soi just woke up after a nap so I can stay up til 3am so I can Skype with dh later *sigh*


----------



## Nahla

LJH, so happy for You! 

Ladies, I wish all of you who are actually pupo that you get your bfp this time! you all deserve it so much! 

beccaboo, I am sure you can delay your pessary for an hour or even two the days you could sleep longer! I always did that and finally had success. the blood level is at a certain level so a short delay does not make a bug difference. I even did that with my stimulation drugs and always got good number of eggs. 
Maybe its more important to sleep/relax a bit? 
xx


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, it's a better day today  apart from I have 9 bites on my feet from 2 evenings ago and they itch like hell! I didnt sleep well because they were so itchy and send DP to a local pharmacy first thing to get some crea, for them.

Beccaboo, I imagine you probably are conditioned to wake up early, but like Nahla I also only more or less took my pessaries at the same time each day..maybe an hour or two either way. It did no harm obviously  glad you were able to visit your nan, sorry to hear about her cancer. I am sure she loved a visit from her granddaughter to cheer her up 

Lillie, I hated those snap vials too. I think they are actually some kind of plastic not actually glass (just feels similar). I had to get DP to do all those for me as I just couldn't get the hang of it.

Snowy, I see Scotland snuck through  the cat story made me chuckle!

LJH, so happy for you. The first week of the 2ww should be fine, it's the second that gets harder. Will you be at work or have some time off? Hope you've rested up this afternoon, and fab you got a picture too!

Helen, what is your first tattoo? I think one day I might like to have a small discreet one.. Like on my wrist, ankle is back of shoulder. Maybe for my mid 40's mid life crisis moment  sorry you had a down week and are on your lonesome for a while. I quite enjoy a few days on my own, but am always also glad when DP gets home. Have you got anything planned with friends whilst he is away?

Amy, that hot chocolate sounded just the ticket. I had one today earlier at a service station.. But it was a bit too sweet for my liking and would have been so much better with marshmallows! I looked at those patterns you mentioned, that Kate tunic dress is really cute. Have you got fabric already to make it, if so what is it like? I haven't used a sewing machine except to fix stuff since my GCSE textiles (when I made a blouse and some rather cool fabric table mats - if I do say so myself!), but that was an age ago!

Amoeba, glad you had a good talk with DH and sorry about the troubles. At least it is out in the open now and he does know they are looking to get a place on their own so you can adopt, so hopefully it is bearable for a little while longer. I think I would struggle to live with my parents, let alone DP's! Despite the fact I love them all to bits. My friend has her parents living with them, but they split the house in two so they can be quite separate, and just have one ajoining inside door. That seems to work quite well. She just gave birth Thursday to her first little boy, had to have emergency c section in the end and will be in hospital until Monday, but all is ok. I'm excited to have a friend that isn't too far away (half hour drive) with a little one too  how is your friend and the twins? Can you easily tell the twins apart?

We are now outside a place called Troyes, last night in France. I've just used the hotel pool, first swim of the holiday (the other pools were outside and freezing and I didn't want to shock poor little one!).

Hi to Nahla, smiley, Maisie, wildflower (happy anniversary!), Westies, baby cakes, Sarah, and everyone else as I'm sure I've missed people.


----------



## HelenGB

hey kalm, sorry about your feet  I hate bites 

My first tattoo is of the deathly hallows from Harry Potter, its on my ankle, me and 2 of my sisters all got the same thing together, this time my sister is having something different though xD she just wanted to go with me as she said I was much better support than out other sister last time, who just laughed at her when she kept saying 'ow' 

I hate it when he goes away cos I have to do everything round the house that he usually does as well as what I do, so I'm even busier in the evenings, plus I hate sleeping in the bed on my own  unfortunalty all my friends live quite far away as we had to move out of London when we bought our house as we coultn afford the prices, and where we live is like middle of nowhere, which is fine for us, but none of my friends drive except the ones from REALLY far away, and the nearest train station to us is 2 miles away, so nobody would come and see me and when I get home I'm usually too tired to go out. So apart from weekends not really got any oppurtunity to go out/meet up with people. Saying all that my dad is coming up tomorrow from Brighton as he retired yesterday and is already bored, so we are gonna go Xmas shopping. and on Friday my sister is coming up, then DH is back on Saturday, Sunday I'm actually going out to the Harry Potter Warner Brothers studio tour as its the Halloween special, going to that with my cousin who lives in Gosport, she'll have just come back from meeting her american bf!! so I'm sure we will have loads to talk about!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, thanks, I might delay it tomorrow for an extra lay in. Saying that though I'm always awake early, such an early bird and then evenings I'm ready for my bed come 9! Luckily DH is the same as me and he's always up and about early too. But tomorrow I will have try and have a longer lay in! 
I hope you are well.  

Hi Kalm, yes you are right I think I am conditioned for early mornings! My nan is in pretty good spirits so hopefully radiotherapy stops it spreading. She's so frail to have any operation and at 93 we just kind of carrying on as normal with her. 
I hope the cream does the trick on the bites. They are so annoying when you just want to itch but know you shouldn't! Hope you had a nice little swim in the pool. Are you near the end of your travels now then? 

Helen, someone sounds like a Harry Potter fan?! Have you read the books? I love the films. Have you been on the studio tours before? I think I would like to go. 

Westies, any surge smiley face today? 

Snowy, saw Scotland won. Now it's come on Wales isn't it?! 

Hope everyone is well. 

Xx


----------



## HelenGB

OMG beccaboo, I LOVE Harry Potter, a little bit too much I think xD I read the books before I watched the films, the films are good, but the books are much better, I highly recommend reading them if you get a chance! there is so much stuff in the books that is missed out in the films that makes them even more special!

I did go to the studios last January, DH got me tickets to the Hogwarts at Christmas special they did for my birthday, but since I went last they have opened the Hogwarts express exhibition, which I want to see so bad! They are also doing a Christmas dinner in the Great Hall this year, black tie event, I really want to go, but its on til very late and on a Thursday, so I would struggle with work the next day. So I said to DH we should do it next year if they do it again! I could talk about Harry Potter forever, seriously, don't get me started!! I'm super excited for it cos its the Halloween special so there will be death eaters walking around the sets!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Helen, you sound mega excited! I've never read the books so maybe I give them a go. Usually find books are better than the films. Well I reckon the Halloween special will be awesome, lovely to have something to look forward to. I'm going to go have to Google events at the studios now so I can add it to my list of things I want to do! Xx


----------



## HelenGB

oh i am! lol, i def recommend the studio and the books!

try and book the studio for when they have a special event on if you can, much better as you get the extra experience and it costs the same!


----------



## Amy76

Ljh congratulations  on being pupo x  

Beccaboo I'm really sorry to hear about your nan   I did set an alarm for 6:30 to do my cyclogest but had no trouble gong back to sleep, dp didn't finish work til midnight then wanted to watch a dvd in bed as he was quite awake, I did special watching with my eyes closed   the hot chocolate was lovely x  

Kalm sorry to hear about the bites, I hope the cream is working   I will do sewing tomorrow now as I've had a really lazy day (my excuse is that I think my body is trying to fight off catching dp's cold so I need to rest lots!  ) I have got quite a lot of different materials, I tend to get ones I like without knowing what I will use them for so hoping I have some in the quantity I need, I even bought a duvet cover in the sale earlier in the year because I thought the material would make a nice dress!  

Helen I love that you are so excited about Harry potter, I hope the Skype conversation with dh cheers you up & you have a nice time with your dad when he visits x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo LJH xx    Xx

Kalm sorry to hear of bites, hope the cream is working   Xx my friend with twins is doing well, the twins are easy to tell apart simply by size alone (one is bigger than the other) but they are not identical and really don't look much alike. I've not seen them for a few weeks with being busy at work and they are visiting her family in Wales atm....hopefully will get cuddles next week as they are coming back tomorrow xx

Helen the tattoo sounds lovely xx

 to all the ccs xxxx

AFM just back from our day out. It's been a good day, was foggy this morning on way to Seahouses (about 1.25hrs away from me) but was nice when we got there. Had the picnic at side of car in car park and it was hilarious as the dog kept trying to get food...he leant over and stole my dads sandwich out his hand...was really funny  😂😂😂😂 my dad was sitting in back seat of car and dog was in boot, then the dog tried to climb out boot to get my sausage roll...he was being a naughty dog! 🐶🐶. Had a fab walk on the beach though. A good day for the 5 of us (me, dh, my parents and the dog) 😀 X


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - sorry to hear about the bites. I find keeping bites cold stops the itching, so a cold wet flannel over the bitten area or an ice pack.

Amoeba - glad you had a good day out. Love that your naughty pooch was providing entertainment.

Amy - I think that hot choc sounds lovely and a good dose of protein so very good for you! Hope you manage to avoid DH's cold with lots of rest.

Smiley - hope you're having a lovely time on your surprise trip. Your DH is such a sweetie.

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about your gran. I think in older people cancer only grows very slowly so hopefully it won't cause her too much trouble. Hope the treatment sorts it out too.

Helen - have fun shopping with your dad. Hope the tattooing goes well too. I'm too fickle so could never have a tattoo. I'd decide I hated it a few months after having it and then would be stuck with it.

If anyone fancies a trip to Harry Potter world let me know as I live right by it. I'm not sure I'd want to go to the studio (haven't read any of the books) but we could meet up!

Scotland game was so nerve wracking but a good result in the end. The Wales match was a bit disappointing as I thought they might be able to win. In the end I had to leave the room - the excitement got too much and I thought I might go into premature labour!


----------



## KALM

For those of you that have suffered a loss, I saw this picture on ******** which I found so poignant, and sad, yet in another way a lovely way to remember.. Thought I'd share. https://m.********.com/DmxPhotography/photos/pb.291091654298271.-2207520000.1444505057./928664203874343/?type=3&source=54


----------



## NickyNack

Hi my lovely friends, hope ur all having a lovely weekend 😘

Sorry not checked in properly for a few days, the Internet connection over my Mum and Dad's ain't great and I haven't been feeling to good and been pretty down so thought I would get stuck into Westies book and try to relax and keep calm. I'm back home now and DP wasn't here when I got home so had a lovely shower, sorted everything out and am snuggled up with my beautiful Georgey (cat ☺) as looks like we have mutually missed each other. I'm just going to concentrate on me and my embies for the next few weeks and see what happens after that, but I fear what ever happens we will be going our separate ways and feel sad plus upset that this maybe the end of my IVF journey and motherhood - will just have to see what happens on the 21st OTD  
I have finished Westies book so would anyone like it sending on? - found it a good read although bit upsetting for me at the min 😔 but as the others have said lot I could relate to xx

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about ur poor Gran, it's tough and awful seeing them so frail with cancer, I lost my gran and my grandad to cancer too. How are feeling, any symptoms yet? I so wish I had written everything down from last time as did have quite a lot of symptoms but can't remember when they kicked in as my embies should be implanting over the next few days 😔 xx

LJH fab news on ur lil embie making it back to you on ET and so happy for you, so relax and and welcome to the PUPO club with me, Beccaboo and Amy xx

Ameoba sorry things between you and DH are difficult at the moment, you both have been through so much and must be hard to get alone time sometimes with ur parents been there, so hopefully once u sort that out and they find their own place hopefully soon you will get back on track   Glad u had a lovely family day out with ur naughty pup keeoing you all amused xx

Smiley you lucky lady what a lovely and thoughtful DH you have hope you both have a very special and relaxing time xx

Amy how are you doing and how you feeling? We have the same OTD day 21 Oct 😁 xx

I'll catch up better tomorrow when I have had chance to read back through the posts 

Hi to Kalm hope ur bites stop itching and you are enjoying ur trip, Helen good to hear ur ok and i sooo want to go to Harry Potter studio tours and thinking of doing a national hols trip with one of my friends around Xmas time ☺, Snowy hope ur ok, maisie, wildflower, Babycakes, baby ninja, Nahla - thanks again for ur advise re going it alone, thought donor soerm would be more expensive than that so defo an option for me, it's just the funding issue   , Lillie hope the stims are going ok and not long till ur first follie scan xx hi to everyone else too xxx


----------



## HelenGB

*hugs Nicky*

im sorry youve had such a rough time of late, but you are 100% right you need to concentrate on you and your embies <3 

let me know what you think of HP studios if you do go 

I'd love to borrow the book next  i'll pm you my address now  xx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Helen I have PM you 😘 I've wanted to go to the studios for a while as love the films and have to admit I have only read the first book. Think it will be v magical at Christmas time and the National hols trip includes entry to HP studios, overnight stay in hotel with evening meal and a day in London for £119 which I think is pretty reasonable xx


----------



## HelenGB

thanks hun, ive replied 

that sounds awesome! the christmas time event is so lovely, we went last Jan to it and its was just beautiful  I bought myself a wand while we were there too, Hermions, onlly cos it was the prettiest wand, as a character she is not my fave


----------



## MuchMore2013

Helen, I am right there with you ! I am the biggest HP fan I know  I have read and love all the books, seen all the films and love them too, and done the studio tour. I didn't get a wand but I do have the Marauders Map mug which cheers me up whenever I drink out of it. The Halloween thing sounds awesome ... You'd better have your patronus charm ready with all those deatheaters and dementors around  
Actually, when I turned 40 last year, the thing I really wanted to do for my birthday was to go to Florida, partly because I am an unashamed Disney fan, but also because I really want to do Harry Potter World over there. So as soon as our IVF journey ended, my DH suggested we go before starting adoption stuff. I was soooooo excited  so we go in January and I will tell you all about it  
Kalm, I got bitten to bits while we were in southern France so you have my sympathy! I hope your return home is smooth and relaxing. 
Ljh I can't tell you how pleased I was to read your news, esp after all you went through last time. Come on little emby! 
So that's 6 embies we cc ladies have cheered into the world this week. Ladies that is damn good going! Well done to all you 4 pupo ladies, and know we are all right with you, rooting for bfps all round. 
Amoeba, I'm sorry it's been tough with DH and the parents but glad today was a bit of a tonic. You seem to get on so well with them and to be so at ease with them, but I can imagine it's a bit different for DH as they're his in-laws. I hope you do find some solutions to getting time together with him. 
AFM I survived the 5:30am start this morning, even if it was one of those crazy nights where I spent most of it dreaming that I couldn't get to sleep or that I'd overslept! When my alarm finally woke me from my deepest slumbers, I was totally astonished to find I'd actually just slept through and woken up as planned! My brain is a crazy place sometimes. 
The work day was fine and now I am glad to get a day off before it all starts again on Monday. 
Goodnight to you all and have fab fab Sunday's


----------



## HelenGB

oh Muchmore, I am a serious HP nerd xD I have a Marauders Map handbag I paid through the nose to have imported from America xD We went to HP world at universal in 2011 it is amazing!! the dragon challenge rides were super awesome and I highly recommend the frozen butterbeer, its like a slushie of the same butterbeer they have at HP studios, we went in July and it was stupidly hot. but OMG you are gonna LOVE it!!! the forbidden journey ride is really good too!! and they have so much merch, so make sure you take plenty of $$  oh and its so funny they have like a pub and it serves 'english' food and its sooo funny when the american are like 'whats shepherds pie?' LOL omg now i wanna go again xD


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, 119£ is already half the price of a straw of donor sperm...a nice christmas gift to yourself maybe😉? 

xx


----------



## LJH80

Kalm, I hope you have a good journey home and the itching has subsided a bit, i suffer really bad with bites and often need to go to and get medication and the feet/ankles are the worse place so i feel your pain (itch)

Helen, sound like you have a busy few days so hope that keeps you occupied until dh comes home

Ameoba glad you had a nice time out the 5 of you, even if the doggie was being a rascal 😄

Nicky let's hope otd takes away all your worries about motherhood and you are right to concentrate totally on the little embies and nothing else, I'm glad your georgy was happy to see you and give you a nice welcome home - thinking of you as this must be a really tough and difficult time for you

Smiley how was the spa weekend? Hope you had a fab time 

Much more my mind does the exact same thing if I have to get up and do something, v annoying but glad you can have a day off to relax today - enjoy. Your planned trip to Disney also sounds fab, me and dh have loose plans for an amazing holiday if all doesn't go to plan - it's currently India...We think it's important to keep other things in our life good and exciting so we don't pin all our happiness on this in case it doesn't work out...there are still other things that make us happy and holidays is definitely one of them so want to appreciate those too. (Prob doesn't actually work but we trick ourselves to believe it)

Hello to everyone else this morning, enjoy your Sunday's xx

Arm just lying in bed letting my pessary do its thing, finding them a little messy and after et had a little bleeding so it's extra pleasant at the moment (tmi sorry) 
Last night I was meant to be at an amazing Michelin starred restaurant with my dh, sister and brother in law but had to cancel last week as didn't know my schedule for EC and its takes months to book so had to cancel in advance. She went anyway and it looked amazing..I had my nephews over and we all snuggled on the sofa watching the minions movie, actually although I wasn't out I still had a good night and felt like I needed to rest so that was good. Been talking to my little embie and willing it along!! Going to have another day relaxing so make sure it gets a good start in the 2ww


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - Congratulations on being PUPO! Such fab news  I'm sorry that you had to miss out on the fancy restaurant though but your evening in sounds like lots of fun. I took DH's youngest godson to the cinema to see the Minions film and I'm not sure who laughed at it more - me or him! Ha ha x

Helen/MuchMore/NickyNack/Beccaboo - another HP fan here! I haven't done the studio tour yet though but it's on the list! My sister wants to do it too as she's a mega fan and has read all the books. Who are your fav characters? I'm fond of Molly Weasley, Neville Longbottom and Luna Lovegood especially but for all different reasons x

NickyNack - I'm sorry that you found the book upsetting. I also got quite emotional in parts too which is why I gave the health warning to those reading it afterwards! I'm glad you're back at home with your cat and hope you're OK. Big hugs x

KALM - that picture made me well up. Very sweet. Sorry to hear about the bites - hope the cream is working and they're not too sore and itchy x

Amoeba - your family picnic with a greedy pooch made me smile. Our dog is so food orientated it's ridiculous. Whenever there's food around, he just sits looking at us licking his lips  Sorry to hear things aren't great with you and DH at the moment. Hopefully things will sort themselves out once your parents find themselves a new home and that will mean you can focus on your adoption process application too so I'm sure will be a very positive time all round x

Amy - how are you feeling? I hope the orangeness is in full swing in your house  x

Hello to all the other CCs. Sorry I didn't give messages for everyone but I'm on my phone so not the easiest task.

AFM - got my LH surge today. Wahoo! So transfer will be next Sunday (18th). Feeling very relieved and excited now. Left a voicemail for the clinic so just waiting for them to call back to clarify whether I need to go back in to check lining and have intralipids, or whether I just get booked for transfer and have intralipids that day. I'm not sure.

KALM/Amy (and anyone else who's had intralipids?) - when did you have your infusions? I realise each clinic does it differently and sometimes the protocol depends on your results but just interested to take a quick poll.

Have lovely Sundays everyone. DH is out playing golf this AM so I'm finishing off a job application. Yesterday we went to look at a van for DH but there were too many potential problems with it, so back to research mode on that! Afterwards we went to Wells for a mooch around the market with the pooch. We met my MIL for lunch and she paid, which is always good  Randomly, we saw Stevie Richie and Chloe Jasmine walking down the High Street! They both had dark sunglasses on and it was quite overcast at the time, which DH found rather amusing he he x


----------



## LJH80

Yay for LH surge westies, I hope the clinic gets back to you soon x


----------



## IloveWesties

Scrap that... clinic just called me back and transfer will be on Saturday 17th as surge would have happened over night as I tested early this morning. Intralipids will happen just before transfer. So, now waiting for a call from the lab on Friday to confirm what time I need to go in x


----------



## LJH80

Woohoo for Saturday 17th


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks LJH  x


----------



## HelenGB

morning all, ugh I'm so tired, so went to bed at about 3am, but couldnt sleep cos well i was alone and the pup woke me up at 7am -_- i tried to get back too sleep but he kept bouncing round the bedroom like a bunny -_- then the weirdest thing happened when i did get up, so i also have 2 cats and one of them is very friendly and made friends with the pup after we'd had him a couple of months, the other one never goes near him, hisses at him and runs away if they ever cross paths. this morning when we got up went into the hall and she was there and she like snuggles the pup and laid down in front of him, so unlike her, it really shocked me!!

LJH - yea the pessaries can be quite messy  glad you had a great night, i still havent seen minions yet, is it out on dvd already then?

Westies - yay for the 17th, it has a 7 in it so lucky  and you must go to the studios, if you love HP, or even just like it you will love going there! Luna is my fave character too!! I also like Snape  and Ron <3 I had a huge crush on Rupert Grint when I was younger xD gotta love a ginger!! in fact if we are lucky enough to be blessed with 2 girls the second one will be called Luna, I had a discussion with DH about it and we have another name we like jointly more which will be the first one


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies...

Helen that's sooo cute! my pup licks my cat lol but they are still yet to.cuddle up to one another!! when do u go on hols? we went to HP in June u sound like a massive fan!!

westies whoop whoop in less than a week u will be PUPO!! 

nicky glad uve beem reunited with ur kitty bet she was pleased to see u!! hope ur managing ok back home x

kalm hope ur enjoying ur last few days....sorry about the bites!

lhj how are u feeling?


sarah hopeur weekend at work hasn't been too bad....has ds had anymore steps? not long til ur follow up thursday!

ameoba sounds like u had a fun day out an the pup provided good entertainment!

beccaboo sorry to hear about ur nan i hope they manage to zap it! how are u enjoying ur restful weekend!!

muchmore hope u had a good lie in 2day? holidays sound amazing! 

amy how u doing huni? takin things easy i hope!

hello to all i hav missed i am posting on my phone!! 

happy sundays xx


----------



## HelenGB

I am lillie xD holiday is end of November, i actually cant wait, itll be nice to have a change of scenery


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies great news for the lh surge   I had my intralipids on the Friday & ec on the tuesday x  

Nahla I love the idea of nickynack buying herself sperm for xmas!  

Ljh I think the night in with your nephews sounds lovely x  

Amoeba I'm pleased you had a good day out yesterday, my Labradors are crazy for food & I remember my dad had a birthday party & loads of people were sat outside eating & someone put their plate on the floor whilst they went to get a drink & my dogs saw it as a sign that they were being offered the food so ate it!  

Muchmore I hope you have a lovely day off today x  

Nickynack I hope things are ok with you today x  

Helen great that the cat & dog seem to be getting on today, you sound like a HP superfan!  

Snowy I hope you manage to cope with the excitement of the rugby in the next round!  

Kalm I hope the bites are less itchy today x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok, not long until your scan now x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend  

I just took the dogs to the country park for a walk & when I bent down to clear up some dog mess a little frog jumped out from the grass, then I saw two magpies together, then an orange van pulled out in front of me so I figured they were all good signs   I have to go to debenhams because I ordered some more orange knickers on click & collect (iris & edie ones which had 25% off when I ordered them) & they sent the wrong ones   I spoke to a man on the phone yesterday & said I had ordered the orange ones with yellow lace trim but the yellow ones with orange trim arrived, clearly he thought I was completely mad for wanting to change them & didn't understand the significance of orange so I reordered them & will return the wrong ones!   still hoping to get time to do sewing later


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovelies, 

I love that we have so much in common, cakes, Christmas and HP! 

Hi Nickynack, I've been feeling fine thanks. I didn't really have any symptoms last go and haven't had any so far however I have been more hungry than usual and yesterday I definitely had twinges in my tummy all afternoon to the point I was very aware of them. It wasn't cramps just twinges. How are you feeling? 
How was your evening/night at home? Was DP out? What have been your plans today?

Hi muchmore, I hope you are having a  relaxing Sunday. Sounds like you had a busy few days. Has there been anymore news on your friend? 

Ljh, shame you couldn't get to go to the Michelin star restaurant. You will have to get you DP to take you there when you feel more up to it!

Westies, fab news on the surge and transfer Saturday, whoop! It seems to have come round again so quickly. When are you due to start your job with the lovely department store? sounds  like you having a lovely weekend and got to spot a couple of ex X factor contestants! 

Helen, hopefully the 17th will be lucky for me when I test too! 
Soon be holiday time for you, some nice winter sun. Funny about your cat and pup, they are friends after all! 

Hi Lillie, feeling like I need to do a run or something. I just gave my gym a little wave when I drove past it yesterday! Although I have been to inlaws this morning which was a half an hour walk each way so that's something! It's so bright and sunny today it was a lovely walk. 
How are you? Do you have a scan date this week? 

Hi Amy, lots of lucky things on your walk today. Isn't it just lovely weather? It's made me laugh how you have been discussing knickers with the man on the phone! Hehe! 

Hi Nahla, I tried to sleep in a little later today but I was awake again at 6:30! I did manage to stay in bed until 7:30 which for me is good going! 

Sarah, not long then your working weekend is done and you can chill and enjoy your day off tomorrow. Hope ds is better. 

Kalm, hope you are ok, and the picture you sent across was very touching. 

Amoeba, love that you had a nice day yesterday and funny dog pinching your dads sandwich! You doing anything nice today?

Snowy, hope you are ok and doing something nice today.

I've been to inlaws this morning which was a nice walk out and back stopping for Sunday lunch at the pub on the way home with DH. So had a lovely Sunday so far. Now just chilling on sofa and might have a nap. 

Hope you all having lovely weekends. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - your day sounds like a proper Sunday  I start on Monday 2 November so will be able to have a peaceful 2WW and will know the outcome of the cycle by the time I start, which is great timing. I've applied for a job this morning thinking that I'd start in the new year if I get it. This job is somewhere I did a three month freelance stint a few years ago so I know lots of the team and loved working there so would be fab if I got it. We'll see, I need to get an interview first. Anyway, enjoy your nap x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies the 17th will be here before you know it xxx

Hope everyone has had a good day xx

Just been to a kids party! Our best man, who we have barely seen/spoken to for last 2 years, sent us invite to his daughters party so we've been and looks like the ice is broken between us all. Not sure what the issue was/is but since our wedding we have barely seen each other, yet before the wedding we saw each other every week! But was good to see everyone am stuffed full of party food though! We've had to leave early so dh can go back to bed as he had extra shift last night, so currently only had 4 hours kip and is back at work tonight so we've left so he can go back to bed....and I can get on with the pile of marking I brought home on Friday!!! X


----------



## NickyNack

Hi my lovely cc friends 😘

Nahla - yes I may well contemplate buying myself some sperm for Xmas if things don't work out with DP   I still can't believe it's only that amount of money. Hope you are feeling ok and taking care xx

Beccaboo sounds a lovely Sunday for you   I too keep getting little twinges but apart from that and my sore boobs not much else to report. Hope you enjoyed ur lil nap, I've just had a little one too and feel all relaxed xx

Westies yeah for ur surge!! 17th will soon come round and then you can join the PUPO bubble   How amusing seeing Stevie and Cloe Jasmine on ur travels   glad you have some time before you start work and fingers crossed you will get an interview for this job you want so you can dazzle them with ur whit and charms   xx

Ameoba - how strange ur best man not speaking to you for all that time but good on you for rising above it and going to his daughter's party 😘 I wish people would just say what is wrong sometimes, sooo frustrating 😤 hope the marking doesn't take you too long and you can kick back and relax before a busy day with the kids tomorrow xx

Hey Lillie it was great to be reunited with my Georgey, he is such an affectionate cat and gives lovely cuddles ☺ Hope ur feeling ok and the stims are going ok too xx

Kalm - hope ur enjoying ur trip - where are you now? Hope ur itchy bites have eased off xx

Hey Sarah hope ur doing ok and ur working weekend hasn't been too bad xx

Helen - I bet ur on countdown to ur hols 😁 And I think ur pooch has won over ur cat - I love the way ur cats aren't easily influenced and ur pooch has obviously had to earn her patience and tolerance   xx

Amy I love the sound of all ur good vibes today fx these are good signs - how amusing too about ur orange pants saga - you do make me laugh with ur dedication to the orange ness 😘   xx

Hi LJH hope ur doing ok xx

Hi Smiley, Muchmore, wildflower, baby cakes, baby ninja, snowy and anyone else I have missed hope ur all ok xxx

AFM Feeling a lot better and calmer today, DP has been at golf and then badminton so had a nice morning to myself so did a little bit of housework then got ready and went to meet my friend in a coffee shop up the road for a decaf coffee and nice big slice of Lemon Drizzle cake 😋 Me and DP are been more than amicable to each other and he is doing tea tonight so that's a start. It's really as if nothing has happened in DPs eyes, finding it all v confusing    I knocked my foot last night which hadn't anything new as I'm mega clumsy but when I got in the shower I thought it felt a bit site and when I looked it's really badly bruised - is this coz I'm taking the fragmin do you think?


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - I've never taken Fragmin before but if it's anything like Clexane then yes, you will bruise more easily than usual. I'm also mega clumsy and have had some whoppers while using Clexane from very small impacts x

I was thinking earlier - it's so lovely that so many of us are cycling again together  The only thing is that I'm getting a bit confused with everyone's OTDs?? If people who are on the 2WW want to PM me with their transfer date, how old their embryo(s) was/were, how many embryos they transferred and their OTD then I'll collate all the info in to one post. What do you think? x


----------



## NickyNack

Ha ha ok Westies, you are like our own personal IVF expert on the cc site love it   I will PM you now  

I'm glad I'm not the only clumsy one and I'm going to be bloody covered in bruises then as I'm always knocking myself   Xx


----------



## lillieb87

great idea westies xx

nicky is ur profile pic Georgey? x


----------



## HelenGB

Well done westies xx sounds like a plan, as I say I shan't be cycling again until next year. So don't worry about me.

Nicky, yea she is a complete pain in being shy/ untrusting. We had her for 3 whole years before she would sit with me -_- sat with dh straight away though. She is much better with guys than girls xD strange girl.
In regard to the fragmin I guess it's the same as clexane and yep bruises are super easy. But then I always bruise like a peach anyways lol


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, that is perfect timing with the 2ww and the start of the new job. The job you are applying for, if you did work for them previously and you know the team that can only work in your favour. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. You deserve some good luck so I'm hoping the end of 2015 will be a good one all round. Xx
I like the idea of a post of where we are at current stage so il pm you. Thank you Westies

Amoeba, that is strange about best man. It's weird that isn't it when you just sense something isn't right but can't quite work out what went wrong! I've had friends like that in the past. Anyway, good for you and DH for going along and hopefully that had broken the ice so you can see them again soon. Hope the marking is done so you can enjoy the last of your Sunday. It's only a couple weeks until half term isn't it? DH and I picked our cottage week in Yorkshire during half term as didn't realise! 

Nickynack, I haven't got sore boobs yet, I did actually have them last time but I can't remember when that came on, so yes probably would have been a good thing to have noted these things down, but then would we stress about comparing symptoms!?
Glad all is calm at home at the moment as yes, if it's your house then you shouldnt have to feel like you have to leave it every time there is an argument, but totally understand that you needed those few days away at your mums. Let's hope he understands your need to feel relaxed at the moment and things remain fine.  
Are you back at work tomorrow? 

Smiley, I hope you had a nice spa weekend. 

Wildflower, you too, hope the spa hotel was lovely and relaxing. 

Helen, soon be your turn again before you know it. Firstly you can enjoy, holiday, hogwarts and chistmas! Xx

I had my nap! I only need 20mins and sorts me out. I know some people hate napping, my DH can't do it.does anyone watch Homeland, channel 4 9pm? It's a favourite of mine, start of 3rd series today so going to watch that. 

Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Lillie yep, thats my boy Georgey he is the friendliest cat ever and loves sitting on anyone's knee - not picky, and loves been picked up - he's my superstar   but he is getting old now at 13 I think and I worry when he isn't here anymore I will be devastated  

Jasmine my female is a tabby/tortie and is not a lap cat, hates been picked up and sometimes is a lil madam - she has taken to pooing all over my decking this year grrrr!! But I love her too and she has her lil ways!  Sounds a bit like ur cat to be honest Helen, but she is like it with everyone and is very noisy  

And yer Helen I'm clumsy and always have bruises everywhere as I seem to bruise easily too  xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - 1 frostie - 5dt - OTD: Friday 16 October (test 17th)
Amy - 2 embryos - OTD: Wednesday 21 October
NickyNack - 2 embryos - 3dt - OTD: Wednesday 21 October
LJH - 1 embryo - 2dt - OTD: Friday 23 October
CaraJ - 1 frostie - 5dt - OTD: TBC
Westies - 1 frostie - 5dt - OTD: Monday 26 October (TBC)

Please let me know if I've got anything wrong and PM me with the missing info. We can keep this up to date and I can post again as/when needed x


----------



## lillieb87

hehe  they sound like characters nicky an Georgey looks a cutie! Diego is my cat an he is as big as my dog at 7kg!! 

westies will keep u posted on me...still stimming so still way behind all u other ladies....

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi Beccaboo yer I know not sure if it's a good or bad thing to have a diary for the reasons you say   But I have written stuff down this time - missed the last few days though to be fair.... My boobs were defo worse last time and it was when I was taking the progesterone I think? Yer I defo need to stay here as I like my own space and felt like I needed to be in my own home yest when I came back home. My dad is really weird about this IVF - he doesn't know what to say so doesn't say anything!! So it's weird anyway but I felt even more uncomfortable as he didn't say anything either about me and DP it felt really awkward, plus my brother's kids were there for the weekend and they aren't daft, Isabelle is 7 and Jacob 11 and they kept asking what was wrong so I just felt like I needed to escape and then to top it off my insensitive sister came over and said I could be a lot worse off!


----------



## NickyNack

Bloody hell  Lille Deigo is a whopper isn't he! Have you got a picture, would love to see him


----------



## lillieb87

i can't attach it nicky its saying its too large attachment!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nickynack, yes nothing like your own home where all your things are. Hopefully no more big arguments otherwise you will have to tell DP to disappear for a few days instead! 
I sometimes think dads don't always know what to say do they, I'm pretty close to mine and we have loads in common but I still don't go into the details like I would with my mum. when I had m/c dad didn't really know what to say but knew he was really concerned and upset for me. 
Anyway, you make sure you take care of yourself and little embies. Think happy thoughts.  

I'm wondering why the OTD clinic gave me is earlier than a lot of you ladies? Is it because it's a 5dt or a FET? Westies, would you know? 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies you are so good gathering  everyone's 2ww details for post xx 

Marking all done, until another 2 groups hand homework in tomorrow and then I need to start on the exercise books..never ending! Yes half term in 2 weeks, when I head to Cornwall for the week.    looks like my cycles are still messed up...since cp had 23/30/28 cycles and today is day 25 when AF decided to start!!! The fertility monitor from Babycakes (first month of using it) showed LH surge on day 13 only, so assuming I am ovulating??  

Beccaboo going to cottage during half term won't be too bad but you may have paid a premium for that week as most places put prices up during hols 😁😁 have you decided where you'll visit in Yorkshire yet?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi amoeba. Roll on 2 weeks time then we both get a break from work. The cottage price was ok actually as its a cottage we stayed at before and they don't advertise on any holiday cottage sites. They had sent me an email for 10% off as a returning customer and also they were taking an additional 20% off for a seasonal discount so luckily it was ok. 
One of the days we are actually planning to go to Richmond like you suggested. My DH is into castles and castle ruins and I think he googled Richmond castle. Is it any good? Then from there drive down to Ripon, stop for a wander, then drive on to Harrogate for the afternoon. How does that sound for a day out?


----------



## Amy76

Westies well done with your update, I knew we could rely on you to be organised x  

Beccaboo bourn seem to give otd as day 15 after ec, is that what yours is based on the age of your frostie? It always seems to be earlier than people at other clinics, just hoping I make it that far this time! I'm just about to watch homelands x  

Lillie our miniature dachshund is about 7kg! The pics I tried to upload of my dogs were too big so I put them in the gallery section of the website x  

Nickynack sorry you felt uncomfortable at your parents, I hope things go well with dp over the next few days x  

Muchmore I hope you have had a nice day x  

Dress is cut out but got distracted watching a film with dp so will have to finish it after work this week x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## lillieb87

nicky I've changed my pic to Diego so u can see him - doesn't represent the size of him tho!! he doesn't fit in a cat carrier lol he has a dog one! !


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all, will post properly tomorrow. Just popping on to update Westies: I have 4 frosties and it will be a5dt with one of them. Will update with OTD on Tuesday.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo that sounds like a rather busy day! I've never been to Richmond Castle...not really into castles etc tho. Ripon is quite nice for a wander too, it's been a while since I was at Harrogate by do remember it being lovely...you'll have to visit Betty's tearoom for a fat rascal xx


----------



## CaraJ

Westies just realised the 4 frosties bit is irrelevant as I'm only transferring 1! So the only update is that it's a5dt and otd when I know it! Sorry I got confused! Thoroughly exhausted and trying to defeat a cold before Tuesday!


----------



## NickyNack

Ha ha Lillie too big to upload love it  

Westies well done with our update xx

My OTD is always from the et date - all clinics are different I guess?

Beccaboo I really like homeland first series and watched half of the 2nd series and then lost track and have been meaning to catch up but not hot round to it   and yer I really get on well with my dad usually but feel a bit let down with him just not talking at all to me the last few days - I know he doesn't know what to say like ur dad but it's just a bit uncomfortable some times and yer he was the same when I miscarried - men are bloody rubbish!!


----------



## HelenGB

Woah I watch x factor and you guys chat off the hook lol

Westies I'm not cycling ATM so I shouldn't be on the list.

And yep nicky sounds like my girl kitty. She is also a plumper.I call her my plumpy cos she is plump and grumpy. My avatar is a plumpy as well


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hello lovely CC crew! Hope you've all had a fab weekend. If you use tinypic.com to upload your pictures, you can select what size you want it to resize them to and make them small enough to upload on to here btw.

lillie - Aw Diego is cute  I love that he doesn't fit in a cat carrier.

Beccaboo - Sounds like a lovely day out. I've not been to Richmond (let me know how it is, might be worth a day out for us since it isn't far) but Ripon is lovely. And it has a Booths, best supermarket ever. Re: OTD, every clinic seems different, my OTD on my FET was 13dp5dt but on my fresh it was 9dp5dt. I put it down to urine test vs. blood test in my case. I've never seen Homeland... we are watching Tattoo Rescue on TruTV haha I love things I can half-watch when I'm tired.

NickyNack - Lots of hugs to you  hope everything is ok at home now you're back.

Amoeba - Hope you have a lovely break in Cornwall! Sounds like you're working super hard at the moment so you'll deserve the holiday.

Nahla - That's a great price for sperm, it definitely makes me feel more positive about trying again because I was expecting it to be a lot more. Though I know it'll be more through my clinic it might not be as expensive as I thought... hopefully. I'm sure the nurse said on our fresh cycle it was around £1,000(!) and we were so lucky to have it funded.

Amy - I love that even your pants are orange.  It sounds like the universe has been sending you some positive signs today.

Hi to everyone else, sorry I can't seem to check back any further and I've missed loads being at work! Glad my working weekend is done, though we had a very successful day today so that might make my boss happy. I bought a chocolate prize for the first person on my team to sell one of our promotional offers and I sold it  so DW and I have enjoyed half a Toblerone each tonight. DS is much better (thank you for asking after him) unfortunately he has passed it on to me but as colds go, it's not so bad... don't know what he did all that crying for.


----------



## Snowy white1

I'm loving seeing everyone's cat pictures. Diego and Georgey are super cute. Can't believe Diego is 7kg!
I'll try and change my profile pic to my little monkey. He's also black and white; he's pretty friendly but only on his terms and only with people he knows. He's a rescue so he's very wary of new people especially men. DH is the only man he seems to like. Now it's getting colder again he's become a lot more friendly and I seem to wake up most nights with him on my face!

Westies - glad you're gathering all the info. That makes it much easier to keep up. 

Finished watching Doctor Foster tonight. I loved it and and loved the main character. DH was outraged. I think it must be a male/ female thing as I thought that cheating rat got everything he deserved!


----------



## HelenGB

Seeing as everyone was changing their pics to pets. This is my Harvey bear


----------



## Snowy white1

And mine is changed to Bobby!


----------



## HelenGB

Awe I love it!! Pet pics are the best!!! Shame I don't have a pic of the cats and Harvey all together

Just took this one. He's lazing on the sofa. The look on his face is, no mummy no more photo's


----------



## Snowy white1

Helen - he looks very chilled out. I've been trying to take pictures of Bobby in the picnic basket he's just got in but he just looks at me as if I'm a lunatic.


----------



## HelenGB

Yea he was sleeping but when I moved to take the pic he looked at me like, how dare you disturb my slumber?!??!

Lol awe kitties in things are adorbs. My boy cat Dexter used to sleep in my baseball cap when he was a tiny kitten


----------



## Amoeba1705

My pic is my dog Blue...who is 5.5yrs old but thinks he's 5 months! The photo was taken in August before he got a haircut, whilst lounging on my chair!  😀🐶


----------



## HelenGB

Awe amoeba he's adorable!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Changed mine to our pooch too 🐶🐾

Helen - so sorry honey, I'm going bonkers, there's no other explanation. I've deleted your details x

Thanks CaraJ, have updated the post. We'll have to remember it's on page 163 but I'll post it when we have any changes x

Amoeba - lucky you having a week in Cornwall. Where are you going? I love Cornwall x

Beccaboo - OTDs are always really confusing as each clinic seems to say something different. It seems different for a FET vs. Fresh too and also it depends whether you're having a blood test or using a HPT. Just go with what your clinic has said and try not to worry too much x

Hi everyone else. I'm signing off to watch TOWIE, my weekly dose of guilty pleasure TV while DH is asleep  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

This is Roxy


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies we're heading to a cottage in St Wenn. We've ventured into Cornwall when we've stayed in Devon and Somerset but decided to stay in Cornwall this time so we can see more of it x


----------



## HelenGB

Awe soo many cutiepie doggies!!! <3 it 

Ah don't worry westies. There are so many of us. It's easy to get confused


----------



## Nahla

hi 
ccs,

unfortunatelyI dont have any pets...

Sarah, if you wonder about prices, have a look at Cryos denmark. thats where I got the sperm from. You could always go to denmark, its quite easy, as uts private and commercial they dont make a big deal. its just a telephone consultation and I could start right through. first time I went there was for IUI the day the insemination took place. when I changed to IVF, I just went there twice, for EC and ET. didnt even get anesthesia, just local, so could eat and drink before. got acupuncture right before transfer the second time. everything was so easy compared with other clinics. but to be fair I must say that I knew exactly what dosage I needed and how long for and everything from my last cycles. I just proposed that and they accepted. had all scans at my own gynecologist at home. for fet I flew there and back in one day. 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thanks Nahla, is much cheaper abroad I know, I don't think I'd have the courage for it though! We're also desperate to use the same donor and I don't know how we'd do that without going through our clinic. I wish it was less complicated/expensive/stressful.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely cc ladies  
Westies your admin is impressive  hopefully when we get a new thread link we could put it at the front on page 1 so it's easy to find. Looks like it's gonna be an exciting week or so next week on here  
And congrats on getting the surge too. 
Helen you've made me look forward to HP world even more now! My only dilemma is that I love rides and rollwrcoasters but I'd obviously also love to be pg by a natural miracle so I'm kinda torn  but I'm choosing to think of it as a win win situation ... Either I'll be pg or I'll get to do all the rides  
I love that you might call one of your little girls Luna! I'd be hard put to pick a favourite character but I do rather like Ginnie. DH brought me a tea in my marauders map mug this eve and it made me smile. 
Amy I did chuckle about you refusing the yellow nickers in favour of full on orange. Go you! This is not the time to dilute the orangeness at all. 
On the subject of food oriented dogs, I had a lab a while back who was seriously into food. We went to a party and there was a Victoria sponge layered birthday cake on a low table and as we got up to go she just lifted the whole top layer and scoffed it down in one!!!! I was mortified! Then my next lab ate half a Christmas cake in one go. My current one isnt that into food so is more likely to eat a tissue or bottle top  
I haven't worked out the picture upload thing yet so can't join the cat and dog posting party but love all your furry friends. We have a cat too and he's a character  
AFM it was a lovely day thanks ... DH cooked roast and we had friends round and watched X factor and downton as well as watching the film Amelie. I feel about ready to face the week ahead now too ... Second part of my cycle so another 2ww of sorts ... though cos my luteal phase is short I only get kept in suspense for about 9 days. I think I'm going to use some of my spare post EC meds just in case, so might join you in  the lovely pessary fun  
Happy Monday's to you all


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh ps the bride's AF arrived today apparently so crisis averted for another month!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Love everyones pet pics. Nahla, I too dont have any pets 
I am a cat lover though as always brought up with having one but DH doesnt like them so wont let me have one. I have to get my cat fix when I see my parents as they have a little all white cat called Poppy, shes so lovely. If I end up not getting pg I've already decided im going to work on DH regarding getting a kitten so I can have a little fur baby instead!

Thanks regarding test dates. Amy you are right, I was a 5dt and my test date is 10 days from that so would make it 15 days. 

Muchmore, sounds like bride friend was just to quick to think she was pg. Least you dont have to deal with that one for now.  Love that you have booked to go to Disney next year, sounds like it will be good fun.

Sarah, enjoy your day off today. Ive never heard of Booths. Me and DH do love a good supermarket! I will google it.

Amoeba, do you think the plan for one of the days is too much to do in a day. How big is Harrogate? Is it roughly the size of York or smaller? Plan on doinfg a betty's for the fat rascals, I googled them aswell and they do look huge. cant beat a cuppa and a scone. Cant wait.

I hope you all have great Mondays. For the past 2 weeks I have had a Tuesday off (scan and ET) so full working week this week although have 5 sleeps til test day.  
xx


----------



## LJH80

Nicky sorry your weekend wasn't as chilled as it could have been, I guess dads do find it hard to communicate with a lot do situations and we understand men are men but Your sister does sound very insensitive, I just don't get some people, yes we could be worse off but does that make our suffering less than someone else who is ill? Who gets the top dips on sad situations I wonder?

Westies, I was behind and just seen you posted my stats perfectly  good luck with the interview I think it all sounds really positive 

Loving all the grumpy cat talk, I love the attitude of cats - I've just watched a montage on ******** of dogs trying to be cats friends and the cats either ignoring them or attaching the dogs, the dogs look so upset and the cat just looks sly haha love it. We had a lovebird until few years ago when he died but he was totally insane and OCD if you put something where he didn't like it he would headbutt it until it fell on the floor, his pet hate was birthday cards and we just couldn't have them up - but he created hours of amusement we were devastated when he died

Homeland is on my list but currently waiting for games of thrones, walking dead and banshee next seasons to start, and half was through sopranos so they will keep us busy for now

We have booked a weekend away in Northumberland in December, staying In a beautiful yurt in the middle of the nation trust reserve, looks idyllic -no phone charge, TVs etc and all yurts have wood burning fires so will be really cosy! 

Afm I think I had very mild ohss as my stomach was super bloated and put on around 4lbs in 2 days following ec, I had quite severe pain which I didn't get last time and felt very uncomfortable, it started to subside but yesterday had a lot of pain following et with some sharp stabbing pains and also feeling like I had pulled muscles in my lower stomach - don't know if that's just normal, I know cramps are. The Dr on Saturday just said to rest so I'm staying at home today and maybe Tuesday and will go back Wednesday I think, certainly not taking any chances.

Anyway happy Monday ccs hope you all have a good day


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - I was literally laughing out loud at the OCD bird story. Hilarious! Oh and keep drinking LOTS of water and hopefully your symptoms will subside (I had the same after my last EC) x

Beccaboo - I hope your full week at work isn't too much of a shock to the system. I think I may be in for a shock when I start my new job after all this time off! Only five more sleeps for your OTD and my transfer - so exciting! x

MuchMore - your Sunday sounded lovely. And I'm pleased that your friend is happy that her period has arrived. It feels such a long time ago when I was relieved to have AF arrive! x

Amoeba - I had to google St Wenn as I'd not heard of it but the location looks great for visiting both north and south coasts. You're pretty near to Padstow and Rock, which are both lovely (although Rick Stein has rather taken over to the point that the locals call is Padstein! Ha ha). I think we'll go down to St Ives next year for a long weekend or even maybe a bit longer. It's one of my fav spots but I do love most places in Cornwall x

Amy - I forgot to say that I looked up those sewing patterns and both look fab! What material are you using? I need to do more seeing as I really do enjoy it. My last project was a cover for my pooch's bed (crate). I measured and made the template myself and was so chuffed as it fits perfectly and looks pretty good (even if I do say so myself). Please post the photos of the finished garments when they're ready  x

Hope everyone has a good Monday  x


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
I'll be coming on later to do personals. Just thought you might like to see the poem I've just posted to my blog. I'm not much of a poet but writing it helped me control my nerves before transfer tomorrow. Hope someone enjoys it. Oh and in case you don't know we nick named or embies blobs from the beginning!
You were created in a lab with 7 others,
Hooray little blob!
You all held on and grew well,
Stay strong little blob.
Into the freezer you all went,
So cold little blob.
4 of you passed your test with flying colours,
Well done little blob.
You've had to wait ages for Mummy to be ready,
Nearly there little blob.
Soon you'll come out of the freezer,
Thaw well little blob.
Then you can come home with Mummy,
Hold tight little blob.
If God wills in 9 months time we can say,
Hello little blob!


----------



## LJH80

That's cute cara - will keep my fingers crossed for your little blob


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Loving all the pet pictures, unfortunately I am a bit rubbish & when it said my picture was too big to upload I gave up!  

Westies I am making the Beatrice pinafore dress first, it is out of a stretch denim fabric with either pink binding or a pink & turquoise binding I have depending how much I need. Mum & I have made a couple of dresses from a Japanese pattern book I got from amazon which are nice, but the patterns were quite complicated & the original pattern sheet had loads of different patterns overlapping on it so it was quite difficult to follow which pieces you actually needed, this pattern looks quite simple so hopefully it will work! Did you speak to your clinic about intralipids? Mine definitely liked you to have them before ec so waiting until et or after seems late but as we have learnt every clinic is different. I think I need your organisedness here today as I have an online H & S annual questionnaire to do which wants loads of documents uploading which I really don't like doing! x  

Ljh sorry to hear you are not feeling great, I hope the rest & water helps   your story about the ocd love bird made me laugh! x  

Beccaboo I hope the full week at work doesn't go too slowly for you & you aren't missing training too much, hopefully it will all be worth it on Saturday x  

Muchmore it sounds like you had a nice day yesterday. I can't believe you have a labrador that isn't that in to food! Mine are completely obsessed by it & eat 3 times a day because they just couldn't cope with cutting down to once a day despite not being puppies, they are funny & the older one always waits on the right & the younger one always waits on the left when their food is being got ready regardless of who is feeding them, then you put the food on the floor and it is gone in seconds, then they check if each other has left any!   I am pleased you don't have to deal with a pregnant bride at the moment x  

Cara good luck for et tomorrow, cute poem & love that you have called your embie blob! x  

Snowy I watched Dr Foster & thought it was fab x  

Sarah not long until your followup, I hope you are enjoying your day off today, perhaps ds suffered more with the cold because he had the man flu version! x  

Nickynack I hope things are ok at home for you, maybe dp behaving like nothing has happened is the best thing for the moment x  

Lillie good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Amoeba when I was a kid we used to go to Rock on holiday in Cornwall & the area around there including Port Isaac & Padstow were really nice, not sure how near they are to where you are going x  

Kalm are you heading home now? I hope you have a good journey & the bites have stopped itching x  

Helen I hope you are keeping busy whilst dh is away x  

Wildflower I hope you had a nice anniversary x  

Smileycat I hope you enjoyed the spa weekend x  

Hello maisie, nahla, babycakes & anyone else I've missed x


----------



## Amy76

Currently sat here with orange knickers on, orange nails, an orange scarf & orange handbag with lucky orange frog in next to me, the dog is even sleeping under my desk with an orange pumpkin toy & I just phoned the clinic because they said they would keep my slightly rubbish leftover embie & see how it did & I thought phoning up in desperation asking about it if this cycle failed would be too depressing, can't believe they have frozen it! It was only 6 cells & might not survive defrosting but I am so pleased that after 3 cycles and 27 eggs I actually have a frostie!   I think it is proof that the orangeness is working!


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH - think its a good idea you do rest and dont head back to work to quickly if you are not feeling up to it. Hopefully if you do have any mild OHSS it disappears soon. Like Westies said kep drinking lots of water.
I love Game of Thrones, Banshee and Walking Dead. Have you ever seen the Leftovers, its now started its second season. Its very strange though, I dont think I ever got what was going on in the last series but it had me gripped.

Westies, today is going pretty quickly which is good. I was wondering whether this is going to feel like the longest week ever with the countdown, what do you think!? 
I hope not, I hate wishing time away but there is ET and a test to be done! 
I know Friday I will be thinking I could test today but 1, Im not doing it before work and 2, I could do it Friday evening but I would prefer to use morning wee!

Cara, Love your poem about blob. I will have everything crossed for you, you have waiting for such a long time for this. xx

Hi Amy, I did miss training a bit yesterday and think I will this week but I know once I test, if its positive then I wont mind resting some more  If its negative then I will get back on it as I know it will really help my mood and clear my head. 
The dress sounds lovely and I would love to see a picture when you have done it. I would love to be that creative but I just cant sew at all! My memory from school is making some shorts but they were unwearable, I knew then I wasnt cut out to be a dressmaker!
Well done on the orange today and yippee for having a frostie, thats brilliant. xx


----------



## LJH80

Amy - so so glad you have a frostie at last, that's fab news and a good reason to remain orange. Especially las it is orangey pumpkin season 

Beccaboo no I've not seen leftovers, I'll add it my list, I like to let them get 4 seasons in then me and dh have mammoth sessions watching every day until we have caught up, we did the same with dexter, the wire and breaking bad - so now we hate the fact that we have to wait for the others to start again. Apparently sons of anarchy is amazing too...there are just so many!!
I agree about wishing time away but feel that's what ivf does, all I do is wait for the next tests date, appt, af etc, if I get my baby then I'll stop wishing time away!


----------



## Babycakes77

Buenos Dias my lovely CC's!!!
Sorry I've been missing for a little while, I've been on a course with work, and then had a week in Marbella with my DH and mum and dad, without my ipad.  NOw i'm back and have missed 30 pages!!!!!!! 
I cant possibly go back through it all in one go, but I will try and catch up eventuallyIt was lovely to get away for a bit, to have some sun and a last bit of golf before I get too big to play (which is rapidly approaching I fear).

So how are you all?  from the quick scan I've done, it seems like there are loads of people back in the 2ww craziness - it almost feels like our original board again!  I hope you are all coping ok with the wait, and well done Westies for the summary of everyones OTD 

I'm also in the no pets camp I'm afraid - I have a feeling Bert will be enough of a cheeky monkey for me!  

RIght, I'll try and get through the  chatty back catelogue of your  weeks and see if i can come back with some proper personals, but in case I dont manage it - a big hello to you all, and I've missed you!!!!

xx


----------



## LJH80

Hey babycakes, welcome back, sounds like you had a lovely holiday. I too got lost after my holiday and a course at work and found there was no way I could both catch up and keep up at the same time as the board still moves so quickly...maybe just try a few pages and keep on top of new ones...unless you have a spare day haha


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara everything crossed for tomorrow and sending sticky vibes xx   

Welcome back Babycakes sounds like you've had a busy time off it but also a nice break away xx hope Bert is behaving   xx

LJH rest as much as you can, you don't want to overdo thing if have mild ohss xx

Nickynack sounds like things are ok at home atm, fx it continues xx

Hope everyone has had a good day xxx

AFM stayed back at work to save bringing work home tonight..so did an extra 1.5hrs. Now just another 7 sets of books to mark before next week!!!     I've been to Padstow a few times from when we've holidayed in Devon & Somerset, and I've kinda toured Cornwall wheni visited & stayed with a friend in St Austell about 9 years ago, so looking forward to revisiting places. I've never been to Port Issac so that's a definite stop this time, only wish I was going this weekend rather than working another week! Xx but on the positive only 7 weeks until I can start adoption process ☺☺☺☺ Xx


----------



## LJH80

Gosh how time flys amoeba, 7 weeks will be here before you know it - how exciting that the next chapter is now so close


----------



## LJH80

As its pet talk day I've uploaded my lovebird Ziggy as my picture, he was a beauty


----------



## LJH80

And that him on my head!!


----------



## Babycakes77

Ha Ha, that's a brilliant picture of your Lovebird LJH!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ha ha that's a brilliant pic LJH 😀😀 x


----------



## HelenGB

LJH, im not a fan of birds, but ooh my that lovebird is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## NickyNack

Hey you lovely lot hope ur all doing ok 😘

Beccaboo and LJH - I love Banshee I watched that from the start during my last cycle, love Game of Thrones, have just downloaded the first series of The Leftovers so I can watch before the 2nd, I also like Vampire things so love Vampire Diairies, the Originals and loved True Blood 😁 Can you recommend anymore? 

LJH - ur right about men and my Dad et really doesn't not know what to say lol, doesn't mean he doesn't mean he doesn't care, just his way I guess bless him ☺ And yes my sister has always been the same she doesn't get it and IVF is no different she really has no idea and I find it better if I don't speak to her about it!! Ur lil bird was a right looker and sounded amazing with his little ways - I have OCD so he sounded my kinda bird lol   so sorry he isn't here anymore, that's the thing about our animals, it's do hard when they aren't here anymore   I had a touch of OHSS symptoms on my last cycle after EC with the bloating and cramps, like the others have said rest up and drink lots of water   Xx

Ameoba - glad ur getting on top of ur marking   I went to Cornwall a couple of years ago with DP's mum and dad. We stayed in an amazing lux apartment right next to Fistral beach (could see the beach and views from our balcony and windows) Newquay. We used to go body boarding on the beach, went to Padstow and Port Issac - I absolutely loved it, had such an amazing time and have such special find memories as DP's lovely mum passed away a few months later   and   I would love to go back and visit more places - I did go on an art trip to St Ives when I was in the Sixth form which I also loved. Hope you have a good week at school xx

Beccaboo - hope ur working week doesn't drag and Sat mornings wee comes quickly for you 😘 Harrogate isn't that big at all really and everything is really close together in the lovely centre and in walking distance - you will love Betty's ask to be seated in the Imperial tearoom if you can - best seats   Defo get ur self a fur baby - you could sell it to DH by saying they will help with ur stress levels when they are cuddled up on ur knee 😁 xx

Amy - blooming fab news ur lil embie has made it to the freeze    So p,eased fir you and a good back up, not that you will need it   Can't wait to see ur dresses - I like Beccaboo am rubbish at sewing take all mine to my mums to do - I like Beccaboo had a sewing disaster at school and took my Bermuda shorts home from school fur my mum to sort out   xx

Babycakes glad you have had a nice break and been chilling playing golf while you can xx

Sarah hope you have enjoyed ur day off and hope ur cold is on its way out xx

Lillie hope ur follies have been busy and ur scan goes well tomorrow xx

Cara - love ur poem about blob   not long for you now Hun after ur stressful wait xx

Hi Helen, Snowy, Westies! BabyNinja, Wildfower, Muchmore and everyone else hope ur all ok xxxxxx


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's 

I am back home now *Amy*, thanks for asking. We got home at 9:30 last night, which was actually earlier than planned as we managed to get an hour earlier euro tunnel than we were booked on. Then it was right back to the joys of work today  boo. I loved your orange ness today, and was fabulous news that you have a frostie! Your own little Olaf  it must have been fairly good quality else they never would have frozen it...

*lJH*, your bird is too cute! I have no current pets to add to the photoalbum unfortunately. Both DP and I would love a kitten, but he didn't want to get one when I was hoping to be pregnant or when we have a little baby, although I think it would have been ok. Anyway, hopefully when little one is a year or two then we will get a kitten (or two)  I don't think it is likely we'd go through IVF for another child given how much we've already spent so that will be the next stage in grieving the family! We have discussed that we could look at adoption, but I don't know if the chances are that good due to DP's MS.

*amoeba*, glad you had a good day out on the weekend. I was however thinking that whilst your DH clearly gets on with your parents, I guess if he works nights you don't get to see much of him in the week, so might it not help things if you did just together stuff on the weekend sometimes (with the dog), and not all together with your parents too? I just get the feeling you do a lot with them as well, and maybe some couple time would help him feel a little less fed up with living with them?

*Cara*, loved the poetic streak as a way to manage the stress/anticipation  good luck for tomorrow, may your little blob have a safe landing and soon feel snuggled up and at home 

Good luck for the clinic commute and scan tomorrow *lillie*!

*Westies*, with zita west clinic I had two sets of intralipids before EC. One was a week and a half before, and the other was 2 weeks before that. Then my next one was straight after getting my BFP. Glad you got the surge and are all booked in for sat!

*Helen*, I also like HP, although couldn't rate myself at the same fan level as you  I read all the books and have seen the films, and we have actually been trying to agree a date with friends to go to the studios for months now! Soon I hope  I didn't realise they had theme things sometimes, so that is a good thing to look out for.

Right, got to keep this short as I want to try and watch at least half a downton abbey before bed to try to catch up! Hi to everyone else I missed. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi babycakes and welcome back. Glad you have a lovely holiday and some sun and glad Bert is doing well. Yes a few of us are cycling again now so its been nice to have all the support again.
Missed you. xx

Amoeba, Bet you cant wait for your time away in Cornwall, I hope we are both lucky with the weather for our UK breaks! Although I dont really care, if its cold but bright I actually like those types of days when you can wrap up all warm and stop at cosy cafes for hot chocolate!
7 weeks until your adoption process begins, that seems to have also come round quick. Good luck with that and looking forward to hearing about the process with your updates. xx

LJH - Love the little lovebird pic. 

Nickynack, Have you ever watched The Vikings, thats another good series. I actually love watching NCIS and Hawaii 5-0 which are both starting in December I think. I know the storyline is very samey but I just like them, plus the main guy in Hawaii 5-0 is rather nice!
When you mentioned bermuda shorts, yes mine were Bermuda shorts too, just not very good ones!

kalm, glad you got home ok. No rest day before work though! Boo to that. Try and ease yourself in gently. Did your DP enjoy the driving holiday, was it how he imagined it to be as I know you said it was one of his dreams?

Cara, Good luck for today.

Hello to the rest of you lovely CC's
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I think we only did finger puppets & stuff in sewing at school, I don't think they trusted us to make actual clothes so maybe I wasn't put off sewing at an early age like you were! I hope your first tuesday at work for a couple of weeks goes well x  

Lillie good luck with your scan x  

Ljh the bird looks really cute x  

Kalm it's good that you managed to get an earlier train back with having to work today, I hope it isn't too busy a day so you can get back in to it slowly x  

Nickynack I'm not sure I would have been any good at making shorts when I was at school either! I hope things are ok at home for you x  

Cara good luck for et x  

Babycakes welcome back, I hope you had a nice break in marbella x  

Westies what did you decide to do about the intralipids? x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all,
FET today but not till 1pm so am killing time! Have waited so long for this day I can't quite believe it's here! Thought I'd fill up some time by doing some personals.
Beccaboo: thanks for the good luck wishes. Hope your week is not dragging too much during your 2ww.

Kalm: hope going back to work after your time away wasn't too much of a drag!

LJH: love the pic of your bird, looks like he had a great little personality!

Amoeba: how exciting that you can start adoption process in 7 weeks! Hope time flies for you.

Amy: yay for your frostie! And loving the orange!

I'm afraid that's all the personals I can manage in my nervous, excited, I haven't slept state! Hello to you all! Will update after the event.


----------



## LJH80

Good luck cara - not long now and you will be pupo x


----------



## IloveWesties

CaraJ - I've posted a message for you on the FET thread. Will be sending you positive thoughts at 1pm x

LJH - your photo is amazing! I actually thought it was one taken from a photo library on the internet before you said it was yours. What a beautiful looking bird x

Amoeba - wow, seven weeks, that's not long at all and I hope the time flies by for you. What do you have to do first? Is it a case of submitting some paperwork to get the ball rolling? x

KALM - glad to hear you're home safe and sound. I hope you enjoyed your trip overall and that your DP is happy that he's got to fulfil his dream. Will he be selling his car now and getting a more sensible model for your impending addition?  He he x

Babycakes - Buenos Dias! Good to have you back x

Beccaboo - I think Saturday morning sounds like a great plan and I would do exactly the same in your position. The only other thing that you could do, which is what I did on my last cycle, is go for a blood HCG/BETA test first thing on the Friday and tell the clinic that you don't want them to call you with the result and that you'll call in later that day. Then you can call for the result when you and DH are home from work. I'm pretty sure that we will be doing the same this time as I much preferred just making a quick call and getting a definitive result to all the messing around (and cost) with peeing on various brands of sticks, as well as the heartbreak of having a CP or seeing imaginary positive lines that I've had in the past! Just a thought. Four sleeps to go (maybe three for you?) x

Amy - what fab news from the lab for you! Yey to having a precious frosty for the first time  In a way though, I hope you don't need to use it. In terms of my intralipids, I've spoken with my constant and she said that she's happy for me to go and have it done any time this week but that from a medical point of view there really is no difference / advantage to doing so as there isn't any evidence to suggest more positive/different outcomes for women having intralipids at any point between EC/ovulation and ET vs. on day of transfer. It's so tricky as I spent ages searching online last night and so many clinics do it differently?! My gut feeling is that I should follow what my consultant is saying for this cycle and just keep my fingers crossed. I'm really really trying to keep relaxed and go with the flow this time (more so than other cycles). If this cycle doesn't work then we may need to shell out for some more testing but it's against what my consultant/clinic is advising  x

Hello everyone else. DH has found a new van but it's in Plymouth so he's finishing work early this afternoon and we're heading down to have a look at it and buy it if it's as described. I've been on admin duty this morning sorting out insurance, HPI check and all those boring admin things that go with buying a vehicle. DH is treating me to dinner in a pub on our way home as a thank you. Having said that, I did manage to find this van (which has low milage, is still under manufacturer's warrantee and is a bargain!) AND get him a further £500 off the cost so I will be planting a seed that I deserve some sort of treat (i.e. a Mulberry handbag that I have my eye on  ). This sort of hint has never worked before but there could be a first time! Ha ha x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Cara all the best for this afternoon. Thinking of you  
AFM I have a day off work as me and my mum and some friends are off to see Cliff Richard tonight at the Royal Albert Hall. My mum is the real fan and I'm the company to save her going on her own ... though I've always quite liked his music too. 
I finished the Jessica Hepburn book today. I absolutely loved it but my what a story! And what a determined and heroic lady she is  I really loved how much she has thought about the whole process and I could relate to so much of what she said. 
Without spoilering it too much, I really did find myself in total admiration and respect for those of you who have lived CPs and MCs. People commiserate with me over 7 failed cycles, and it is hard to have never even got pregnant, but I really can't imagine what it is like to go through that kind of loss and it makes me amazed  anew at your strength and courage, all of you. All I can say is, you are seriously remarkable women, and you will make a difference in this world, whether you have your own kids or not. 
So now I'm going to raise a cup of tea to all of you who have lived the losses  (no, I only ever gave tea up for one cycle and then decided caffeine abstinence wasn't for me ). I may have cake for you too! You are all worth it


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ooooooh Westies I hope you get the handbag  
And Amy I forgot to let out a loud virtual cheer for your frosty! Soooo exciting


----------



## IloveWesties

Lovely post MuchMore x


----------



## Beccaboo

Cara, soon to be PUPO, thinking of you at 1pm. 
Feeling like Im coping quite well in the 2ww. Ive only got until Saturday but oddly felt quite relaxed about it all. I know I'm not sounding overly positive but I am of the attitude of what happens on test day happens. Obviously I will be upset by a negative result but pretty much taking each day as it comes. (I am being positive aswell, just trying to stay grounded!) xx

Amy, How are you feeling on your 2ww so far.
Tuesday is going ok for me oddly as I always hate Tuesday's, more so than a Monday!

Westies, I am not sure my clinic does blood HCG/Beta tests. Well they might do if you pay for treatment I guess but as NHS funded still its never been mentioned or offered. I need to call them today or tomorrow to order more drugs as getting low so I think I will mention it. Would a normal GP surgery do BETA tests as I would much prefer one then a POAS, then at least I know if the HCG levels are where they should be.
As for Mulberry handbags, I LOVE them! Arent they just lovely little things. I bought another one after my last cycle to cheer me up. I am also liking the lovely Autumn colour ones that are stocked at the moment, and there is a nice berry/burgandy colour one that I have my eye on!
Good work on finding the van and it takes a while to sort out insurance and tax etc so I hope you make the purchase. 
xx

Muchmore, enjoy a bit of Cliff. Aww thanks for raising your cup of tea and cake Muchmore. Il do the same to you too with my peppermint tea! (which I must admit Im becoming slightly bored of now!)

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - good idea to ask your clinic. Even if you have to pay, it shouldn't cost very much (think we paid £30). If they can't do it, I'm sure you could find another private clinic locally to do it. I know the Spire and BUPA hospitals do it, for example. I think most GPs use HPTs now but it's worth a phone call to ask. Oh and yes some of the bags at the moment are fab! We're not too far away from the Outlet in Shepton Mallet so I love popping in there when I'm nearby  x


----------



## Amy76

Westies best to go with your clinics recommendations on intralipids, does that mean you will have them done on Saturday? well done with the van shopping, I hope you have a nice meal out & manage to persuade dh that you deserve a handbag shaped reward! x  

Muchmore your post was lovely & I too am in awe of the ladies who have had cps & losses, I can't begin to imagine how heartbreaking it must be   I hope you have a lovely time tonight watching Cliff, I love that you are preparing with a cup of tea & some cake!   I took my mum to see lionel ritchie in birmingham a couple of years ago for her birthday thinking it would be quite calm & dignified with an older audience - I was so wrong! Some women in the seats a couple of rows in front of us were really drunk & ended up being dragged out by security & wetting themselves as they went! Not what I was expecting!  

Beccaboo great that tuesday is being ok so far, nearly lunchtime   I am doing ok, starting to worry that my stomach is big from the full fat organic milk rather than the progesterone though!  

Cara not long now & you will be pupo, sending you positive orange vibes x


----------



## LJH80

Haha Amy that Lionel concert sound amazing ha

Loving the mulberry talk, my sister got me a beautiful mulberry scarf for my birthday, it was such a treat as I would never be able to justify that cost on a scarf myself. I mean if you ask me a bag is a must have item which we simply cannot be expected to be without so those purchases are a given...right?! (She says still waiting for her birkin and bayswater)


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, I will ask and see what they say. The clinic gave me two HPT's to use as they usually say do the test on OTD, you call them with the result and they will get you to retest a week later.
I'm glad an outlet isnt near me, that could be dangerous! I know there is an outlet in York so I intend on paying that a visit when I go up there for my holiday!

Amy, Least all the full fat milk will hopefully be good protein for those little embies settling into their new home. Haha thats funny about lionel richie, bet that was some entertainment just watching all of the drunk ladies!

LJH, I even have to justify the bags sometimes but after my last cycle I said to myself this is a cheering me up present, plus I got it in the summer sale and I've been saving for goodness knows how many years to cover a years maternity leave thats not happened yet! bet the scarf if lovely. 

xx


----------



## CaraJ

Thanks for all the well wishes. Transfer went really well, one of our four blobs thawed without any problems so we have 3 left. After all we've been through to get to this point I was amazed at how quick it was, we were only in the clinic for a total of 20 minutes! OTD is 24.10.15. I work in care and my job is quite physical and often involves 14 hour shifts so I've taken this week and next week as annual leave. The rest of this week I'm filling up with Netflix and chilling out. Also have a couple of cakes to make which I love doing so will help keep me occupied. One of the cakes is for my mother in laws 70th so we have a family part for that down in Hastings at the weekend. The plan is to stay there for a few days then we've booked into a b&b in Portsmouth before ending the week at my parents. Hoping a busy but chilled week away will keep my mind occupied during the dreaded wait! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## LJH80

Welcome to pupo bubble caraj- my OTD is 23rd so hope that will be a lucky weekend for both of us.


Taking the 2ww off sounds like a good plan, I've been off since my ec last week but think I'll go in tomorrow and take a few days off next week. Ill definitely take 23rd off


----------



## Beccaboo

Fab news Cara and you have Frosties left, that's great. Liking your plan for the 2ww, it's great you have got nice things to do with a bit of chill out time too. Lots of exciting test dates coming up, fx crossed all round ladies. 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo Cara xx sending sticky vibes for blob xx   

Westies the mulberry bag sounds fab, and a must have   xx as for the adoption process it starts by filling in a form showing interest then a one of the agency/adoption service workers will contact you within a week and set up initial meetings and not sure after that other than its in 2 stages which takes 6months to complete xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Cara - congrats on being PUPO. Great that you have frosties but hopefully you won't need them.

Westies - you definitely deserve the Mulberry bag. I also love them but the price just puts me off even when I see them in the sale/ at an outlet. One day though...

Amy - glad you have a frostie waiting for you. Hopefully you won't need it unless you want a sibling for the one you have inside now!
I did laugh at those disgraceful old ladies wetting themselves at a Lionel Richie concert.

Lillie - how did scan go?

Ljh - I love that bird. He looks so cool and sounds like such a character.

Muchmore - great post and I couldn't agree more. There are some strong ladies on this board.
Hope you've enjoyed Cliff!

Beccaboo and Nickynack - not long now. I'll be checking for updates in the next few days. You both definitely deserve it to be your time now.

Amoeba - can't believe how quickly that's come around. Soon you'll be on your journey and it will be such an exciting one.

AFM - feeling a bit sorry for myself as I have a terrible cold. Can't take anything for it which is annoying. But worse than that I'm terrified it's going to get worse and harm my little snowflake. Have drunk loads of water and orange juice so just hoping it's a bit better in the morning.


----------



## lillieb87

hi girls....

snowy  sorry ur not feeling well hun am sure snowflake will be ok....i was always told warm orange juice is meant to be good?

cara whoop whoop PUPO at last!! fx this is ur time x

ameoba 7 weeks wil fly by hun how exciting!!

lhj ur birdie is so cute!!

much more ur post was very touching hun x

amy anymore lovley hot chocs....i had one the other day with cream an bite size brownies on top...some sank to the bottom an they were delish lol..

afm had a hectic evening the dog was sick followed by the cat bringing home a mouse!! all good fun! thanks for the well wishes for the scan but it's tomorrow....altho i think i need all the luck i can get as don't hav a good feeling.....time will tell!! x


----------



## Amy76

Lillie sorry about getting the scan date wrong, but wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, will you be taking some orange m&m's for luck?   I hope your dog is ok & the mouse is no longer in your house! X  

Snowy I'm sorry you are feeling rubbish, you could try some hot lemon & honey, I'm sure snowflake will be ok & I hope you feel better soon x  

Amoeba exciting that you will be starting the adoption process soon x  

Cara congratulations on being pupo, sounds like you have done nice plans for the 2ww x  

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok, not many sleeps now!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Had angel delight tonight, I figured the milk would help with my protein intake


----------



## NickyNack

Hi ladies hope ur all doing ok, a short one for me tonight as I have had a terrible headache all day and feel like my brain is rattling about in my skull and so feel sick, plus drank about 2 litres of water plus the rest so thirsty?! Acupuncture session helped a bit apart from some guy bleeding snoring next to me  

Cara J fab news on ur ET today and yeah ur PUPO at last   Enjoy ur time off and relax - cakes sound fab 😋 xx

Lillie really hope ur scan goes well tomorrow and you have dime good sized follies - remember though they do still have time to grow as this is just ur first scan. Will be thinking of you Hun   Xx also ur pic of ur cat is a beauty, he does look a big boy   xx

Snowy hope you feel better after a good night sleep - honey and lemon helps me   I'm sure lil snowflake is doing fine xx

Muchmore ur post made me feel v emotional in a good way   and   we are all amazing women to go through this with no guaranteed outcome - I'm raising my cup of peppermint tea too   Xx

Helen I've posted ur book lovely so enjoy and I hope ur ok xx

Amy, Beccaboo, LJH  hope my fellow PUPO buddies are doing ok and not going insane with this blooming wait   and sending you all positive vibes and loves    

Ameoba how exciting for you, I sure this time is going to whizz by and you will soon be a yummy mummy   Xx

That's it for tonight from me - origins head rub and cold flannel for my head   Ooh in our new bed which is very comfy esp with our 600 thread count sheets   Hi to Westies, Kalm, Wildflower, Babycakes, baby ninja and everyone else hope ur all doing ok xxxx


----------



## LJH80

Snowey, hope the ornate juice does the trick, I always count on berocca as swear vit c works wonders. I'm sure you will be feeling the pain and little snowflake will be shielded from it all

Lillie I am sure the scan will be great, just remember on long protocol it can take a while to build up so don't be too disappointed if it's not huge numbers tomorrow, my clinic said it just sometimes takes a little longer on lp xx


----------



## LJH80

Ornate juice!!! Hmm sound interesting, wish that was some secret recipe but sadly was meant to just say orange


----------



## LJH80

Aw Nicky sorry you have such a bad head but new bed and gorgeous sheets will hopefully help aide a nice nights sleep, hope you wake up better tomorrow x


----------



## lillieb87

humm ornate juice....hope its orange haha

sorry about the head nickynack hopefully a good sleep will do the trick!

amy m&ms will be tucked safely in my bag...painting my nails in a mo also orange an bought the pup an orange pumpkin toy today so he can support us all too haha

thanks ladies just hopin I don't go an things arnt as they should be!! ive been here before dont know why I am so aprehensive!!

The mouse has left the house!! he actually killed it in thr end an as dh is on a night shift i had to pick the poor thing up whilst trying to keep the nosey pup out the way!! x


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack sorry to hear about your headache hopefully you will feel better after a good nights sleep in your lovely new bed x  

Lillie like the others said with long protocol sometimes it takes a little while for things to get going but I'm sure all of the orangeness will bring you luck x


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick hello and big hug from me.

Have had a busy few days and back to work tomorrow  

Will send personals tomorrow, but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you all.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat I hope it goes ok being back at work x


----------



## lillieb87

good luck with ur first day back smiley....do u start ur new position tomorrow x


----------



## Smileycat

Thanks Amy and Lille - new role starts on 26 October - eek!

I have organised my outfit for tomorrow and will be wearing an orange top


----------



## lillieb87

26th will be here before u know it smiley!! 

looks like i am goin to be supporting us ccs an the colour orange for some years to come....ive just thrown orange nail polish all over the spare room carpet!!! dh won't b a happy bunny when he comes in.....


----------



## Amy76

Lillie you are truly dedicated to the orange cause!   I hope it isn't too bad, will nail varnish remover work? You could always try a bit in a corner to check it doesn't affect the colour of the carpet x  

Smileycat well done with the orange top, not long now until the new role! X


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Quick one from me to say Cliff was fab and we had a lovely evening. There was no one quite as shocking as at the Lionel Richie concert Amy, but it's a total myth that the older ladies are more sedate  lets just say things were being thrown on to the stage  The man is 75 for heavens sake!!!!!
Ok, night night all ... And congrats Cara.


----------



## IloveWesties

Updated 2WW chart now that CaraJ has joined the club 

Beccaboo - 1 frosty - 5dt - OTD: Friday 16 October (test 17th)
Amy - 2 embryos - OTD: Wednesday 21 October
NickyNack - 2 embryos - 3dt - OTD: Wednesday 21 October
LJH - 1 embryo - 2dt - OTD: Friday 23 October
CaraJ - 1 frosty - 5dt - OTD: Saturday 24 October
Westies - 2 frosties - 5dt - OTD: Monday 26 October (TBC)

Please let me know if I've got anything wrong. We can keep this up to date and I can post again as/when needed x


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies I've just posted the chart again now that it's complete (for now). It's fab so many of us are cycling together again  I really hope there's a lucky streak this time as each and every one of us deserves it 

CaraJ - huge congratulations on being PUPO. It's been a long time coming for you honey. I hope the 2WW goes quickly for you and that you get a positive result at the end x

MuchMore - glad you enjoyed Cliff. I bet the throwing of 'items' on stage was very amusing! Did he mention anything about Cilla? He's had quite a year with one thing and another (not that I claim to be any Cliff expert!) x

Lillie - uh oh on the nail varnish accident. I'm not sure there is anything that will get it off if there's a lot of it. Perhaps get a rug? Well done on dealing with the mouse incident x

Smiley - I hope the orange top brings you a very positive day today  Thanks for your help on the Lister thread too. I'm still totally confused about what to do - will post below to get a vote from the CCs! x

NickyNack - I hope your headache has gone? I swear by those cold stick on forehead patches and they're so much easier than wet flannels. Also, is it a group acupuncture that you go to? Was a bit confused by the snoring man next to you?! x

Amy - Angel Delight! I'd completely forgotten about that - we used to have it as children but I haven't had it for years. What flavour did you go for? I used to like banana with actual pieces of banana chopped up in it. Might have to get some now to recreate the memory and see if it still tastes the same as I remember. How are you doing with the whole 2WW? Oh and yes, intralipids will be immediately before transfer on Saturday and I'll have acupuncture at the same time as the intralipids x

Snowywhite - I was going to suggest the same as Amy - recently boiled water with lemon juice squeezed in to it then a bit of honey stirred in. Also, chicken soup works wonders. Hope you feel better soon x

Amoeba - are you allowed to have the forms before the seven weeks so you can start filling them in? Also, what's happening with your parents living situation as don't they need to move out before you can go any further with the adoption? I remember you saying something about a spare room with no window? x

LJH - hope being back at work is OK today x

Hello everyone else. I hope you're all OK x

AFM - successful round trip down to Plymouth last night and DH has his new van. He's like a boy with a new toy and actually left for work early as he was so excited about getting in it!  Just need to sell his old van now but he knows a couple of people who may want it so hopefully it won't take too long to go. We stopped off at a pub close to a motorway junction on our way home for tea last night so didn't end up getting back home until around 9pm and I was shattered. 

As you know, we're booked in for transfer on Saturday but we still haven't confirmed with the clinic whether we're having one or two transferred. Our current consultant and previous one at the Lister have both suggested we transfer two this time but I'm petrified of multiples! I just don't know what to do. We've had three top quality blastocysts transferred now (added to our natural CP) and none have taken, so the consultants wonder whether we produce a higher than average number of abnormal embryos (normal is around 50% I think?) but there's no way of telling now other than transferring and waiting for the result. We have four left so the consultant is saying transfer two, then another two if this next FET doesn't work (which obviously we hope it will!). It's been four years and two months since we started TTC 'properly' (I've been off the pill for five years) and if I'm being honest with myself, I'm so very weary with it all and just want to get pregnant so I can get off this merry go round. I'm so confused. Any comments / your votes on what to do would be gratefully received xx


----------



## IloveWesties

UPDATE: Coincidentally, the head embryologist at our new clinic has just called me. So, our chances of pregnancy (based on our individual circumstances and blast quality) are 50-60%. The risk of having a multiple pregnancy are 30%, therefore chance of having a singleton is 70%. He said this is calculated using a "national algorithm" so takes in to account what is happening across all clinics in the UK. I'm so glad that I've had that conversation with him and can't believe how different these stats are from what my consultant at my last clinic gave us?! Oh well. Now to talk with DH when he gets home from work and make a plan. The lab is going to call on Friday to give us our transfer time so we need to have made our mind up by then but I'm now leaning towards two. What do you all think? x


----------



## lillieb87

westies if it were me i would go for two  if there is 70% chance of singleton...

afm just had scan 15 follies ranging from 8 to 13mm....feel a little disappointed


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - just my two pennies but if I were you I'd have two put back.
It was always my plan to move to putting two in if I had a few failed cycles. Also if I was paying for treatment I'd have two put back. This would just be to increase my chances each time. 
I'm also less afraid of multiples now. I know there are risks and we've all heard the sad stories but there are also lots of success stories out there too with a lovely happy ending of one or two little ones!
If my pregnancy works out and I decide to try again for a sibling I think I'll have two transferred although I highly doubt we'll do this.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning CC's.

Lillie, I reckon that is good going for a first stimms scan. How long have you got until scheduled EC? 

Westies, I too would be scared about having multiples but I think if I were you and given the choice I would go for two. You will still have two frosties left. Hope you and DH decide whats right for you. xx


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo nurse thinks next mon or tues but waitin on a call as to when they want to scan next fri/sat....was just expecting more as obaries were more lively last cycle altho sayin that there were lots of small follies so a wide gap whereas this time the sizes are closer together!! prayin i get a good crop lol x


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - I think 15 follies sounds good. Even though they're small they still have time to grow. Mine were very slow to grow and I ended up with 33 and 9 good embryos so don't despair! How much longer will you stim for?

Amy - angel delight! Haven't had that for about 20 years. Is it still as good? What flavour?

AFM - felt pretty grotty with the cold last night but it's no worse than yesterday and maybe marginally better so hopefully it's not going to turn into anything worse. Working from home today so at least I don't have to get dressed.


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - There's a 50-60% chance of getting a BFP but if we're lucky enough to get one, then our chance of having a singleton is 70%. Hope that makes sense. Why do you feel a little disappointed from your scan honey? 15 follies is fab! And those sizes are great too. Slow and steady definitely wins the race in terms of long protocol stimming stage so I would have thought you would be bang where you want to be. What did the nurse say? x

Thanks Beccaboo and Snowywhite  Lots to think about and to discuss with DH later x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I hope dh was ok about the nail varnish & it isn't too bad, I think we ended up using white spirit to get the waterproof mascara my nieces spilt off my mums cream carpet, but you would need to do a test spot first. 15 follies is really good, you want your body to concentrate its efforts on some good quality eggs, you really shouldn't be disappointed x  

Muchmore I'm glad you enjoyed cliff last night, were the women throwing things on stage also 75?! x  

Westies I don't like bananas or anything banana flavoured   I went with strawberry angel delight & put hundreds & thousands on it & it was lovely, it reminds me of caravaning holidays when we were kids & my mum used to make it   I would go with transferring two embies, I had two top quality 5 day blasts transferred last cycle & nothing stuck & have had two embies transferred this time which seemed a reasonable quality for their age, the thought of multiples is scary but you can get that with a single embie if it splits & lots of ladies have more than one transferred & have a singleton, my clinic recommended having two transferred & I have taken their advice, good luck whatever you decide x  

Smileycat I hope your first day back at work goes ok x  

Nickynack I hope you are feeling better today x  

Snowy good that you can work from home today, hope you feel better soon   I have been having hot plj with honey & it seems to have kept my cold away. The angel delight was good & only takes 5 mins to set in the fridge so really quick & easy, I went for the no added sugar version then put hundreds & thousands on top!    

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok as otd gets closer x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok this morning  

Not much happening with me, feeling tired but I don't think the 6:30 alarm for pessaries is helping & I've woken the last couple of nights needing a drink, my stomach is also quite big so hopefully it is a sign my body is actually absorbing the progesterone this time & I might make it to otd


----------



## lillieb87

arh get it now westies...4.30am start really knocks my concentration!!

thanks for ur words ladies...the nurse seemed happy an said quality over quantity is always better...just assumed there would be more as there was on my first scan last time...altho nurse said they ranged greatly in soze last time an some didn't grow....so in actual fact they were useless!! i am tryingto think if i hav less numbers maybe my body is concentratin on those rather than trying to spread the love too far!!

nicky a day at he sounds AMAZING i am currently waiting for my train....to take me back to work!!

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies I would be putting 2 back if you can, yes it increases risk of multiple but certainly increases chances of singleton greatly! It's what my clinic use as standard unless you request 1...or only have 1 as my case in January. The adoption form is online so ant complete early and just sent, just need to fill in on 1st December. Parents are looking for a bungalow but they are few and far between, there isn't a rush as such as once we start process we can tell sw that parents will be moving when place becomes available and if need be me and dh will move into room without window so lo gets the room with window! X

Lillie 15 sounds great numbers, remember slow and steady is best for quality xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey lovely CC's
how is everyone today?

Cara - Belated welcome from me, and Yay for being PUPO!! 

Snowy - boo for your cold, hope your PJ day does the trick today and you start to get better.  I had a cold a few weeks ago, I cant believe how much I missed the cold anf flu tablets, it seemed to drag on much longer.  Hope the Orange berrocca helps 

Amy - yay for a frostie, well done you   I remember taking angel delight into school for our cooking lessons when I couldnt be arsed to buy the proper ingredients for whatever we were supposed to make that week!    I also have a phobia of bananas! Not a very cool phobia to have, I cant even look at one, let alone smell it.  I've had to ask senior managers to step out of the room at work before when they got one out at a meeting!  Also, the hazard of eating sponge slices at a work buffet - who in their right mind would serve up banana bread??! yuck.  (shudders at the thought....)

Muchmore - Glad cliff was good and that you also got the added entertainment of outrageous old ladies!!! 

Lillie - I reckon 15 is a good amount of follies, and slowly slowly catch a monkey, you need quality growth in their own sweet time! well done babe, dont be down.

Nickynack - hows the head today?  I had a bad one yesterday too, too much screen time at work I think)

WEsties - WEll done on the cycle update table, you are a star.  Also, glad the van was a sucess and bless your Dh for wanting to drive it early today!  .
In terms of 1 or 2 embies, I personally would go for 2.  You've only got a smallish chance of both taking, but it gives you the best chance of at least 1 sticking.  We had 2 put in for all 3 rounds so far, and this is the first time that even 1 has stuck around.  

Hello to everyone else!! 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Babycakes I love that you made angel delight in your cookery classes at school!   Nice to find a fellow banana hater, it's definitely wrong to ruin bread or cake by putting banana in them   I remember being at my sisters & she made me a glass of orange squash & I took one sip & realised it was tropical flavour & had banana in & rejected it!


----------



## lillieb87

haha amy thats like me with pineapple...i hav to leave the room if someone is eatin it!! angel delight sounds lush.....butterscotch flavour is the best lol...made with whole milk its a good excuse for extra protein...hummm there is a thought!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, Angel Delight, you have all the best ideas! Yum.
I bought myself a jelly the other day when we went supermarket shopping, just a little pot, because I fancied it. DH asked me why I was buying jelly for but then when i gave him a taste he was like, yeah thats good actually! Can't beat the old school desserts! 

As for banana's I love them, the older/browner the better! Sorry Amy and Babycakes!

xx


----------



## KALM

Hi all, will just try to do a quick catch up on my phone over lunch.

Westies, in your position I would have two put back. I think consultants know what they are talking about when they make the recommendation. My first cycle I kind of wanted two but the emby was so good the clinic strongly recommended only one back, which was right call as I did get bfp, even if it didn't last. This time they recommended 2 back and I think that was the right call too. Chances of multiples are fairly low, but even if it did happen, whilst a scary prospect, wouldn't you also feel very blessed and lucky to grow your family so quick in one go? One of my cycle buddies from last year just had twin girls last week, she is over the moon.

Lille, I'm with you on the butterscotch angel delight! Yum! 15 follicles sounds good to me, and definitely quality over quantity. More does not guarantee more or good enough quality eggs. Hope the nail varnish wasn't in too prominent a place!

Amy, babycakes, your phobia of bananas is so funny! I had a friend at uni with it too. I just think you can't beat a lovely slice of warm homemade banana bread spread with butter and a cup of tea.. Mmm

Much more, glad you enjoyed the concert! My mum used to be a cliff fan when I was a kid.. Not sure she is so much now though.

Smiley, I hope first day back at work has been ok. Hopefully busy to keep your mind off things.

Cara, Amy, beccaboo, Nicky, I hope all you 2ww ladies are hanging in there.

Right.. All I've time for now. Hi to everyone else!


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm with Beccaboo and KALM - love bananas and banana bread! 🍌🍌🍌🍌🍌 Ha ha x


----------



## Snowy white1

Me too! Yum to banana bread!


----------



## LJH80

I'm a fellow banana hater, totally disgusting. The thought of it in the mouth not quite mixing properly with the saliva and ending up in a gloopy rank slimy ball eeuughhh- sorry HATE!! And the smell...bananas ruin everything and make ordering smoothies a nightmare! Firmly in the hate banana camp 

The oldies at cliff made me laugh, when I went to a Bob Dylan gig a few years ago it was exactly the same - hilarious, these old women literally stormed to the stage pushing and shoving their way to the front, me and my friend were flabbergasted haha

Lillie - 15 is a fab number and for 1st scan sound exactly where they should be - I would be very happy so don't be disappointed, if they all make it that will be amazing so stay positive 

Westies I have no advice as me and dh thought we might be in the situation where we got the choice and the pros and cons for each are impossible to decide on but I would take your clinics advice and the odds seem to suggest 2 for you...and if you end up wit 2 lovely babies that would be amazing 

Afm I've come back home from work, I got in and just couldn't focus, my stomach is still cramping like mad and I feel very emotional today. Started getting a little bleeding comb with pessary discharge (tmi) but it does look old so trying not to worry but obvs even though I am trying not to symptom watch I am so scared of af showing up! So just came home to relax and chill until I feel better. Work are amazing, I've been there a long time and am lucky enough to be able to manage my own time pretty much so they are just letting me decide what i want to do. So I'll see how I feel tonight and maybe take the rest of the week and start fresh Monday.


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - I'm glad you're looking after yourself and have gone home. Put your feel up and relax (as much as you can on the 2WW!)  Perhaps watch a funny film. You're ET+4 aren't you? It's too early for AF I would have thought so a bit of old blood could be a good sign of implantation bleeding. Ooooo fingers crossed   We have never been given the option before but I think that's down to an age thing as you're 34 and I'm now 35. 35 seems to be a magic number in IVF/fertility terms where everything changes. Oh and amazing that you've seen Bob Dylan live. Very impressed x


----------



## lillieb87

ljh put ur feet up an relax hopefully its implantation!!

afm clinic called i am to stay on the same dose an re scan saturday xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi LJH, your description of banana there made me lol! It nice when work can be flexible isnt it and glad you could go home to relax some more. If there weather is anything like where I am today its rubbish so perfect to stay at home.

Hi Westies, my clinic (if NHS funded that is, not sure abour self funding) have to keep multiple pregnancies to a minimum to comply with guidlelines and targets they have to keep under. Like you say though, with under 35's they told me they like to keep with one transferred back and over that, depending on individuals treatment response and how many cycles a couple of had, they would then consider multiples. 
Sounds like you will have a busy day Saturday with intreplids, accupucture and ET. What time do you have to be at the clinic for?

Snowy, I too would suggest the hot lemon and honey combo. It's like a Lemsip without the paracetamol!  And yes Chicken soup is a good cold buster.

Sarah, How are you, not sure Ive seen a post from you in a few days. How is work? How is DS now, or did you properly manage to catch his cold?

Wildflower, How are you too?

Lillie, glad you have scan booked in for Saturday, thats me, you and Westies all having something going on Saturday. 

AFM, today I feel proper bloated and uncomfortable. Dont know why as I only had breakfast, a light lunch but have been drinking a fair bit of water, but then again not much more than normal. I just feel uncomfy sitting at a desk in work clothes and cant wait to get my pj's on. Ive worked out that Im way overdue an AF now so touch wood, it doesnt make an appearance. However Im also thinking that with the increased progestrogene I am on it could keep AF away anyway so not really dwelling on that as sign. Roll on Saturday.

xx


----------



## LJH80

Westies I need to update my profile I also turned the dreaded 35 last week!! I have been Nhs funded and like beccaboo said the main priority seems to be to reduce multiple births so really don't like 2 going back, but at my clinic if you have only 1 or 2 embryos they will put the 2 back on day 2 (I think cause the chances are so much lower). My clinic were adamant for me to get my 2 free cycles in before I turned 35, I almost made it so yea agree it's a magic number for being old in ivf world.


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo will have fx that af doesn't make an appearance for a long time x


----------



## Amy76

Kalm I think you can beat a warm slice of buttered banana bread by not putting banana in it!  

Ljh I agree with you, bananas are slimy & don't add anything good to life!   Sorry your stomach is cramping & you feel emotional, great that work are understanding & you can be at home, hopefully your embie is settling in & you will feel better soon x  

Lillie great that the clinic are happy to keep the dose the same & rescan on Saturday, it is going to be a big day in cc land x  

Beccaboo sorry you are feeling uncomfortable, hopefully not long now until home time & you can put something comfy on x   

If 35 is old in the ivf world then at 39 I must be really old!


----------



## Snowy white1

All this hatred for the poor banana is making me chuckle. I seem to remember learning at school that the banana was proof that God exists! I guess some of you don't agree!!!

Beccaboo - glad that AF is mega late and the bloatedness and your extra hunger must be a good sign. I know symptom spotting is silly but it's nice to have some positive signs.

LJH - your signs also sound positive. Hopefully it's implantation bleeding and cramping!

And Amy - bloating and increased thirst must be good signs too!

AFM - thanks for all the cold remedy suggestions.
I've tried honey and lemon and it really does work (I must admit I had my doubts!). Unfortunately it only makes me feel better for about an hour and then I feel crap again. Still, it does taste really good and so I think I've discovered a new hot drink. Since I've gone off tea I've been searching for one!
I have also had chicken soup and bought some Vicks so I will hopefully be able to breathe tonight!
I think it's a good thing I didn't go into work today; I think I would have either bitten someone's head off or started crying. It's one of those days!


----------



## LJH80

Snowey I hope the cold subsides and the Vicks helps tonight. Make sure you get looked after tonight, sofa, blanket and some hot lemon and ginger sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## HelenGB

hi everyone, sorry i wasnt on yesterday, my dad came up to visit so i was entertaining him until quite late then i went straight to bed. 

i would try and catch up with all the chatter but there has been like 6 pages since i last posted... too much lol

just wanted to say I got westies book in the post today from nicky, so i shall be reading that later, who would like it next? & i'll post oiit off to you once im done


----------



## NickyNack

Hey everyone just another quick one as still suffering with this bleeding headache and it hurts my eyes looking at this screen too long  

Becca boo hope ur pjs by now and feeling a lot more comfortable, I have felt bloated since before my EC to be honest and Amy I feel mega thirsty too - what does this all mean arghhh    Xx

I don't mind bananas and love banana bread but to eat a banana raw it has to be just yellow or still a little bit green none of this mushy brown stuff Urghh  

Snowy I hope ur feeling a bit better with that nuisance cold and tried some honey and lemon   Xx

Lillie - 15 follies at ur first scan is blooming amazing, I wish I had had that many?! I had 9 in the end this time and I was pleased with that! As the others have said, this us ur first scan and they have another week at least to get bigger and you may even have a few more pop up. Do be happy with such good numbers and get busy beefing them up - full fat milk, protein, hot water bottle after stims and you will be fine I'm sure xx

LJH I'm sure that's implantation bleeding as far to early for AF so defo good idea to relax and take things easy, sending you big big   Xxx

Westies I'm going to get some of those cool strips tomorrow as this bleeding flannel is doing my nut in   I would totally have 2 embies put back - it is because you are over 35 years old - I had 2 last time and as you know this time it's majorly increases ur chances and like the others have also said a multiple birth of twins is lovely and a bonus I think - it's ultimately ur choice X

Helen I have PM you Hun xx

Hope everyone else is doing great I am thinking about you all and sending you much love xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack and Amoeba - you've both said something along the lines of having two greatly increasing the chance of a pregnancy. Where does this come from? I know I'm analy practical at times but I do like to know the facts of all scenarios going in to a situation. So confused that my last consultant at the Lister said there's only an increase of 5% having two vs. one. Thanks for everyone for their thoughts and sorry I'm being a bore for keeping harping on about it  DH is happy for us to go for two as he, like me, just wants this time to work x


----------



## wildflower

Hello CCs! Soo much chatter! I've been just about keeping up but all the new pics are confusing me a bit, loving seeing your fur babies though! Mine doesn't photograph well (black cats just don't do they!)

NickyNack - sorry to hear you are suffering with headaches and bloating. Could it be a touch of ohss?

Westies - Thanks for the PUPO status post! 
I would have two put back but I think twins would be exciting rather than scary (I do understand the risks but I think they are normally very well managed).
Also from my experiance - my two BFPs were from when I had two put back. Both were singleton pregnancies (one ended in a mc sadly) - so from my experiance putting two back increases the chance of a BFP, but still so unlikely for me to end up with twins. Very different situation though - I have never had any embies frozen. Good luck with the decision and the saturday ET xxx

CaraJ - i hope you are feeling good in your pupo bubble x

Snowy, I hope you feel better in the morning and you can breathe tonight!

Amy - I love angels delight but my DH isn't a fan so we don't have it. My friend has this super simple angel delight trifle recipe that was amazing.

Beccaboo - All good positive signs. Fx for you for friday (and thanks for asking after me!)  

Helen - I hope you enjoy the book x

LJH - i hope the tummy settles down. Is it the pessaries causing that do you think?

Lillie - your scan sounds good chick. Quality quality quality, I think you get back eggs when there are fewer maybe??

Hi to KALM, Smiley, MuchMore, Amoeba, Babycakes and all other lovely ccs xxxx

I'm on the pro-banana side of the fence - love them and pretty much anything banana flavoured.

afm
I've had this 'electro-acupuncture' I mentioned a while back. She puts needles in the lower back and in the lower legs and attaches tiny little electrodes that deliver a minute electric current to stimulate the needle points. 
It feels like a slight patter of rain.
The point is apparently to stimulate circulation and get blood to the ovaries and womb. It was fine, although takes a bit long and my therapist does seem to like to take her time and witter on so the appointment dragged on a bit. After appointment 1 i felt great, really positive and full of energy. But then I had a second appointment the day after and i ended up getting a bit of pain, and then feeling really faint and sick - i came over a bit clammy. She took the needles out and I was fine after a lie down but it did just make me have an overwhelming feeling of 'can I really do all this? I'm not sure I can'. Anyway, it was a bit of a shock because I usually find acupuncture really supporting and relaxing and this incident really shook me.

Also, I've had two job interviews today, both seemed really good but different. If I get offered both it is going to be really difficult deciding between the two. I'll have to wait and see what happens, i might get neither one.

I was almost about to type 'happy friday everyone' and have just realised it's only Wednesday! What a crazy busy week. Well, Happy Hump Day everyone!! 

xxx


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower fingers crossed you will get offered both, hopefully you will be able to decide then which one is best. That electro acupuncture sounds both brilliant and awful! How strange to have such different reactions, but I guess even slight changes in hormones cools cause this as our bodies and minds are crazy at times - do you think you will stick to normal going forward? Sorry your head is no better yet though!!


----------



## LJH80

I saw some funny memes today whilst looking for some ivf stuff - made me smile and only ivf ladies will truly understand them. Hopefully they have attached?


----------



## LJH80

.


----------



## LJH80

.


----------



## LJH80

.


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I love the pointy needles one made me laugh a lot!  

Nickynack sorry your head is still bad hopefully another night of rest in the lovely new bed will help x  

Wildflower if dh doesn't like angel delight surely that just means you don't have to share! X  

Snowy what lesson were you in when they told you bananas were proof that God exists?! I hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## Snowy white1

Those last two are especially brilliant.  Wish I'd thought of doing an IVF fund pot.

And isn't it funny that some men complain about having to use Madame Palm when we have to have bloody great needles in the 'you know what' to suck our eggs out!


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - it was either religious studies or philosophy. Something about how perfect they are for eating  - shape, colour, protective skin, easy opening - meaning that things in nature had to have been designed by some sort of creator. No matter what your views on bananas or God, this seems like a pretty dodgy argument!


----------



## HelenGB

So I'm like 3/4 of the way through westies book already, can't put the thing down!
If nobody wants it next I can return it you westies x


----------



## IloveWesties

I don't want it back Helen so please drop it in to your local charity book shop when you're finished if no one else wants it x


----------



## Babycakes77

ljh - those pics are brilliant!!! x


----------



## LJH80

Helen I'll have the book if nobody else is on the list, shall I pm my address?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies my consultant told me it would be between 5% and 15% increase chance of pregnancy if out 2 back, couldnt give me exact figure. 5% is enough of an increased chance to make me do it anyway...technically I didn't really get an option as guidelines for my age state 2 transfer as standard. 

From my 2 friends who both had 2 transferred one has a singleton (friend was 26 at tx) and other has twins (she was 36 at tx) I never made it to scan as mc 2 days before so don't know if I had a singleton or twin.  I think it's all a personal choice...I try not to focus too much on figures as they are so low for my age group anyway! Xx hope you come to a decision that you and DH are both happy with X

Wildflower fx for a positive outcome from the interviews xx

Hello to all the ccs xxx

AFM busy day at work, but made better by 2 hours of cuddles from one of the twins..my mum had the other one ☺☺. Got a busy few days ahead including a training course on Saturday, but I am seeing a break in the marking pile happening...only 26 homeworks and approx 100 exercise books to go (before I get more homework in next week) 😱😰 x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone  I have been reading though not posting, very busy at work (big bosses coming to visit tomorrow) thank you for thinking of me Beccaboo!

Hope the 2ww isn't driving those of you cycling again mad. 

My follow up is tomorrow but I'm not expecting much out of it really, I will ask if we can make arrangements to source more donor sperm but it'll take a while to find out if we can get our donor I think. But another step forward anyway.


----------



## Smileycat

Yay to banana bread!

  

Cara - Congratulations on being PUPO! All the best for your 2WW!  

Muchmore - Glad you enjoyed Cliff. Your post was lovely and made me shed a tear. Indeed, we are all amazing and strong women and so fortunate to have each other for support.  

Lillie - I would be happy with 15 follies. Better to have steady growth to avoid OHSS lovely. I started with 17 at my first scan and ended up with 27 eggs and 9 blastocysts.

Amy - Angel's delight, wow that's a blast from the past. I didn't realise they were still on sale. They would have been great for stimming   Bloated stomach is definitely a good sign that your body is absorbing the progesterone to support a healthy pregnancy. FX crossed for you!

Westies - with those stats I would definitely go with two to improve your chances. Agree it is a tricky decision. I'm sure you'll make the right decision with your DH   I just hope you get your BFP this time hun.

Snowy - hope you feel better soon lovely. How about some lovely warming chicken soup? Sending hugs  

LJH - Ha ha! Love the pics. Great that you work in a supportive environment. Hope you've had time to relax. I am a firm believer in resting as much as you can during the 2WW. Your body is busy implanting and will be using up energy. 

Beccaboo - roll on Saturday!! I think the bloating is a very positive sign  

Kalm - sorry it's late ut just wanted to say that I'm pleased you enjoyed your trip and arrived home safely. Hope his week isn't too busy for you.

Nickynack - Sorry to read you are suffering hope you feel better soon too lovely.  

Wildflower - ooh interesting acupuncture experience. Bless you!  It doesn't sound very appealing and so I would revert to "normal" acupuncture in future, but hey at least you tried sthg different. Good luck with the roles you have applied for, FX you get both!

Hi to anyone I've missed - Nahla, Amoeba, Babycakes, Babyninja Sarah. I do hope you're all well.

AFM, I survived my first day back at work! Some colleagues were really nosey and so I just made up an excuse for my absence. My manager was lovely and is happy for me to take my time to return to normality.  I also had an acupuncture session and was really surprised when my acupuncturist cried when I told her about my MMC. I have been seeing her for a year and so I suppose we have grown close and she knows my journey. 
I also had my follow up with my consultant and as my test results are clear (just wait on the natural killer results). My consultant recommends that we transfer two embies next time in order to improve our success rates. We can cycle again in November, but we may wait until the new year. Plenty to consider, we would rather have twins than no baby, but we need to weigh up the pros and cons.  Westies - I feel your pain!

xx


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck with your follow up tomorrow Sarah. x


----------



## Amy76

Sarah I hope the follow up tomorrow goes well & fx your donor is still available x  

Smileycat well done for getting through your first day back at work & coping with the nosey colleagues, good that your test results have come back ok so far x  

Amoeba lovely that you got some more cuddles with the twins x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nickynack, sorry to hear you still have headache. I had a two day headache last week and it really was horrendous especially as I worked through it. Hope it goes by tomorrow if you get a good nights sleep. 
Today was the first day I've experienced any bloating so I was really pleased to get home and stick my pj on, a pencil work skirt just made me feel so uncomfy! 

Helen, the book is quite addictive isn't it, it's an easy read and only took me a few days to read! 

Wildflower, glad you are ok. That's very strange how two acupuncture sessions can be so different isn't it. Will you try the electro acupuncture again? I hope something comes of the job interviews, if you get offered both you will have to do a pros and cons list to help you decide! 

Ljh, like snowy I love the last pic, IVF pot is an awesome idea! 

Amoeba, lovely you had cuddles with the twins. How are they doing now? Is the training course far from home? Hope it's not a really long day so you get to do some nice weekend things too. 

Sarah, glad you are ok and good luck for the follow up tomorrow. Hope they can give you some answers on last FET and least if you can start the process now on sourcing the donor you will hopefully be good to go in the new year.

Hi smiley, glad work has been ok. Always get nosey colleagues, luckily I work and sit with men so they never ask anything when I have time out for scans etc and come in late so that's handy for me. My last team I worked in though I'm sure the ladies would have been asking questions so glad I escape all that. 
Awe your acupuncture lady must have been really touched by your experience, it shows she must really care about you and want everything to work out. 

Sorry not many more personals, I'm now going to sleep, this is late for me! Sooner I go to sleep the sooner Saturday will be here! Good night cc's
Xx


----------



## HelenGB

Sorry I poofed, you're right beccaboo its very addictive! I've nearly finished it now! Sure thing ljh, just pm me your address and I'll pop it in the post at the weekend xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Bananas ... Yummmmmmmm!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo the twins are doing great, although the smaller one doesn't seem to be growing much...smaller one is 4lb8 and bigger is 5lb5, they're 6weeks old today ☺☺ The course is about 40mins from home and finishes at 12 so going shopping in Newcastle after that 😀👜. Hope you're not as bloated today xx

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies...

sarah good luck 2day hun keep ur chin up  

ameoba glad the babies are doing well....enjoy ur shoppin tomorrow!

afm laden with protein foods for work...peanut butter an banana smoothie  (god does exist ) 2 boiled eggs a tin of tuna an avacado.....

will catch up properly later as my boss will be in in a min.....i get the look if am on my phone sometimes!!x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck for today Sarah, hopefully you'll get the answers to questions regarding sperm donor. Xx

Lillie sure all that protein will make a difference. When is your next scan? Xx oh and the shopping is Saturday afternoon once my course finishes x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amoeba, They are so tiny still, bet they are really cute.
Have a good day at work.

Lillie Good work with the protein foods there. I do hope though you have warned your work colleagues as there are some proper stinky foods there! hehe. I brought boiled eggs to work with me the other day and apologised before I opened up my tub that there was a smelly lunch about to happen!

Good luck for today Sarah. Hope you have a good follow up and next steps so you can start planning.

Snowy - Hope the cold is better today. Any more hot lemon and honey hot drinks?!

Hello to you all and hope you have good Thursdays.
My stomach bloat has gone this morning and instead of a high waisted pencil skirt Ive gone for loose trousers with a button I can undo if its gets to much today, I really did feel horribly trapped by bloat yesterday!

xx


----------



## lillieb87

amoeba my next scan is sat!   for a a good outcome!! a course on a saturday lol....can u claim ur time back?

beccaboo i hav my own office but so its not to bad if i stink it out altho i do tell ppl its my lunch!! xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie good work with all the protein! x  

Beccaboo only two more sleeps! My stomach is still big, I have a striped top on today & it is even stretching the stripes out of shape!  

Sarah good luck for today x  

Snowy I hope you are feeling better, loved the explanation of bananas proving god existed, your school was clearly very different to mine! x  

Westies I hope you are doing ok, not long now & you will be pupo x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## IloveWesties

Afternoon lovely CCs I hope you're all having great days and that you all have a beautiful sunny day where you are. 

Sarah - what time is your appointment? I hope it went/goes well and you get all your questions answered x

Amy - how are you feeling (apart from the bloatedness)? x

Lillie - good work on your healthy snacks today. Very organised. Hope you're doing OK and good luck for your next scan on Saturday x

Amoeba - is the course on Saturday work related? I fancy doing some sort of practical learning course, just not sure what yet! Lovely that you and your mum had baby cuddles with the twins x

Beccaboo - I'm glad your bloating has calmed down. How are you feeling generally? x

Smileycat - Thanks for your sweet words. Sorry to hear that some colleagues were being nosey but I'm sure you managed to swerve the awkward questions and I'm glad you have a lovely manager who's in the know x

LJH - I'm glad you want the book  If no one wants it after you, please drop it in to your local charity book shop. Oh and I liked all those quotes he he x

Hello everyone else x

AFM - I went out with the dog at 10am and we're only just back home. We went to a National Trust property for a long walk around the estate. We then went to a lovely local pub and I had a smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwich (granary bread) with a small portion of fries and a side salad. Oh it was so yummy. We say outside in the garden in the sunshine and had the whole place to ourselves. Bliss! 

Me and the dog had a long chat about everything and I'm feeling happier with transferring two on this cycle. I think the crux of it is that I don't want to have any regrets. On each cycle, I feel like we've done everything in our power to make it work and I can honestly say looking back that I have no regrets. If we decided to transfer one this time and it didn't work then I'd wonder what would have happened if we had transferred two. DH said last night that he was happy for us to transfer two as it's what the consultants are reccomending but that ultimately it was my decision. So, it's going to be two for us on Saturday. The dog is very happy with this too  I'll post an updated chart next. Thanks for all of your posts and opinions on this. Sorry again for going on and on but each and every one of your opinions did help me to come to a conclusion 😘 x


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - 1 frosty - 5dt - OTD: Friday 16 October (test 17th)
Amy - 2 embryos - OTD: Wednesday 21 October
NickyNack - 2 embryos - 3dt - OTD: Wednesday 21 October
LJH - 1 embryo - 2dt - OTD: Friday 23 October
CaraJ - 1 frosty - 5dt - OTD: Saturday 24 October
Westies - 2 frosties - 5dt - OTD: Monday 26 October (TBC)

Please let me know if I've got anything wrong. We can keep this up to date and I can post again as/when needed x


----------



## LJH80

Westies it sounds like a lovely day out and your doggie sounds like a good listener and I'm glad the dog is being supportive. I think 2 sounds like the right choice too, even if it's only 5% better chances we girls could do with all the extra %s we can get our hands on!! So exciting you will be pupo soon.

Afm I've been a bit off the rails with my diet the last week as been at home eating bread (my nemesis) so been super healthy today with not a carb in sight! I'm still getting mild stomach pains really low down like I've pulled something and oddly only really hurts after I've done something like make the bed, maybe it's just the last of my ovaries recovering from ec?

As I've not really been out much this week I let myself go a bit and my hormones made my face and neck break out in so many spots last week I felt I needed some tlc so treated myself to this glamglow facial stuff from my salon where I get reflex and pedicures etc, I've had the treatment at the place before but bought some to do at home (it was £50 but I get points for each treatment and as have weekly reflex I had saved £50 in points so basically got it for free 😃) and omg it's so amazing, my skin feels all plump and soft and really moisturised so feeling much better now.

Just a question for you ccs - has anyone had reflexology during 2ww? I asked the nurses and they basically said they thought it would be fine but couldn't say yes or no - any thoughts?


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - ooo the facial sounds fab! Love a spa treat  I did acupuncture on my first fresh cycle, reflexology on my second and then acupuncture on my FET. Each time, ive stopped before ET and not had any treatments through my 2WW but that's been because I've been too scared to, not because I was being told that was the right thing to do. Each of the practitioners said it was fine, so I'm sure it is x


----------



## Amy76

Westies I love that your dog was able to help with the decision making on how many embies to put back   pleased you had a nice walk & lunch out, I assume your shared?   I am doing ok, I had to put some different trousers on at lunchtime as my skinny jeans felt uncomfortable so have gone for elasticated waist joggers!  

Ljh sorry you are still getting some stomach pains but fx it is implantation   well done for giving yourself a facial, sounds good x


----------



## Beccaboo

Good afternoon CC's.

Amy, Sounds like its your turn to feel uncomfortable in clothes today! Im feeling fine compared to yesterday but that be something to do with the loose trousers I decided on today! Don't know about you but also last night I had a lower backache aswell and have it a bit today. Have you had anything like that. Backpain comes much later on with pregnancy doesn't it!?

LJH, sounds like a lovely facial. I have a facial booked in for Saturday morning. I had ot booked for ages and just happens to be on test morning. I thought it will either be a nice little treat if I get a BFP (Im sure facials are ok to have in pregnancy arent they??) or it will be a nice pamper me time if I get a BFN.
I have a feeling Lillie may have had reflexology before??

Westies, that sounds like a good thought process in that you dont want to feel like you have any regrets. I would do the same given the option. Least you will also know you have tried something different to your other cycles to help increase your chances. 
Im feeling okay thank you, no bloating today but as I said to Amy, very slight lower backache. Not sure if it was because I was so bloated yesterday and uncomfortable at my desk that I maybe wasnt sitting properly.

Only an hour until hometime for me and cant wait. DH worked from home today so he told me he managed to also clean the bathroom (always his job anyway!) and ironed his shirts (usually my job) so bonus. Looking forward to an evening on the sofa, think we have Leftovers to watch and Chicago Fire which we recording earlier in the week. 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - I would have thought it would be fine but I would tell the beautician before the facial. I remember a friend when she was pregnant telling me she needed to avoid certain essential oils. Perhaps one of the CCs who has children may know more? x


----------



## LJH80

Yes I thinks that right about the oils when pregnant..they should be able to tailor it for you though


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I am a bit behind you & don't have back pain at the moment but I'm sure I'm sitting differently because of my stomach being so giant! Just panicking a bit because I asked dr google whether progesterone can make fibroids grow & he said yes.................not the answer I was hoping for!   Only 2 more sleeps,   for good news for you x


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks ladies, it is using Dermalogica products rather than oils as such but maybe I will mention it before hand. 

Amy, hehe to dr google. Im sure your bloated tummy is a good sign something is happening in there, but not fibroids!

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi you guys, sorry for the me post but I've just come back from my follow up and I'm totally confused!

Looking at my notes as we were talking with the consultant, it looks like my three frosties were good gradings when they were fresh; they just didn't thaw very well, so maybe this gives us more hope for another fresh cycle (especially since we had success on our fresh). BUT when I asked about the gradings of the two frosties that didn't make it this last time, it got a bit complicated. I was told on the phone by the embryologist on the day that one embryo didn't expand at all on thawing - and this is in my notes, an embryo with no grade that basically didn't make it at all. Ok. The other embryo, though, survived the thaw and my notes say it was a DC (I forget the number) grade. The embryologist said on the day that it survived for two hours, expanded a bit but then 'arrested'. The consultant said today that it wasn't a very good quality embryo at all, so he 'didn't want us to have false hope'. So does that mean the embryo didn't survive, or does that mean they decided it wasn't good enough to transfer? It could be a difference in wording but today I feel like they made a decision for me without giving me all of the information. Of course if they'd told me on the day that there was probably hardly any chance of success, did I want to go ahead with transfer, I'd have said tiny chance is better than zero chance, of course I want to go ahead. But they never gave me that choice.

I'm confused and frustrated by it all because when I asked if we were entitled to any sort of refund (and did this class as an abandoned cycle because we never made it to transfer) he said no, unfortunately not. So I would have paid the same whether I'd had the transfer or not - so why wasn't I given the choice? On the day, it was like the embryologist was basically saying both your frosties have died, so I never questioned it. Today it sounds like one of them survived and they decided the grading wasn't worth transferring it. I sort of disagree, since I'd done all of the drugs and paid the full cost of the FET cycle, so it seems like a massive waste to me. I suspect it could be something to do with their success statistics, which makes me really quite angry. I hope I'm wrong.

I can't do anything about it now because what has happened has happened so we're trying to process it and move on. I need to e-mail the donor co-ordinator tonight re: our donor availability and take it from there. But ARGHHH. I was expecting closure rather than more questions.

I'll catch up with everyone's news/personals later I promise.


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Sarah that sounds like a really frustrating consltation.  I think I would agree with you and be quite angry about it.  I was about to type that maybe you should go back and get them to fully explain if they had taken the choice away from you, but on reflection, thats probably just my angry head on your behalf.  Like you say, whats done is done, and you may just make yourselves feel more miserable to dwell on it.
  to you babe.
Can you use a different clinic once you've found out if your original donor is available?
xx


----------



## HelenGB

sarah - im so sorry they werent able to give you the closure you wanted, tbh i'd be just as angry, im with babycakes on this one, i think the best thing to do may be to switch to another clinic, once you lose trust like that its hard to get it back  

afm just had an embarrassing moment in the supermarket. the guy at the checkout was liek oooh i like your bag (if you remember from all the HP chatter its a marauders map one) and I was like thnak you, then he started askiking me a bunch of questions about whether i'd been to the studios and florida.... then he asked me for ID for the wine i was buying *hangs head in shame* i was like im 30!!! i'm not too old to still be a fangirl over HP am i?


----------



## wildflower

Sarah - sorry to hear your appointment has left you with lots of questions and frustrations. I hope you feel better after a bit of processing time. And hopefully your next steps will turn out to be simpler than it seems right now xxx

Amoeba - are so lovely to have a squish cuddle  

Beccaboo - I think I'll talk to my accupuncturist and tell her how I feel and see what she thinks. The flip side of the horrible faint thing is that I have just been feeling really super energised and positive - eg I've definately been smiling more than usual I reckon!

Smiley - your accupuncturist sounds so lovely, that is so nice.

Lillie - well done on your protein filled diet  

Westies - sounds like you and the dog had a lovely day, really sounds idyllic. So glad you feel more settled about your decision.

LJH - am I being an idiot saying this? Surely you shouldn't be dieting or skipping carbs while on the 2ww?? 
Your glamglow face sounds fab. I had an amazing Elemis facial last weekend at the spa. I felt ace after and for the first time I actually felt like a facial made my skin better. I now want to buy lots of Elemis products but they are just so pricey!

Amy - ah chick stay away from Dr Google! I'm hoping your tummy is doing exactly what it needs to - 2 sleeps!! xxx

Helen - ha ha! I'm sure he asked you for ID just because of your youthful appearance and nothing to do with your bag! 

afm - well I should be packing for our holiday tomorrow but I'm here reading, typing and with one eye on The Good Wife! I'll finish up the packing tonight. I'm looking forward to a break but France is looking a bit chilly at the moment - or at least no warmer than here. I think I'll still be able to keep up with you guys while I'm away so I'll be checking in often awaiting good news (no pressure!) xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Sarah - I'm so sorry that things didn't go quite as you had thought today. Big hugs  I actually agree with the others - I'd be really cross. Can you write your concerns in a letter/email so that they in turn have to give an explanation in writing? That way you can properly digest the response. If you're not happy, then you should look in to the complaints process and I'd be inclined to ask for a part refund. What is your clinic's policy then? I thought most clinics give you a refund if you don't get to transfer?! Remind me which clinic you're with? Is there another one nearby that you could switch to? I agree that it's hard to get the trust back - there were a few mistakes at our first clinic which is why we moved to CRGW after our free cycle at the Lister rather than going back to our first clinic. It really is important to have trust. I'm sure you'll make the right decision on what to do when things have settled x

Helen - wow! I don't think I've been asked for ID since I was 16!  I'd be over the moon x

Wildflower - I keep forgetting to tell you that I had the electro acupuncture on my first cycle and also had a funny turn once! I had to ask her to stop it as I felt really odd. Hard to explain but felt almost disorientated. It only happened once so hopefully it was just a blip for you too. How funny that it's happened to both of us - must be quite common. How lovely that holiday starts tomorrow - I'm sure you'll have a fab break no matter what the weather. Bon voyage! x


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower - I'm not dieting just being healthy my calorie intake is fine, been eating bread for the past week which is not a good food to gorge on. I tend not to eat carbs very much anyway as they really don't agree with me and make me very sluggish and bloated, I felt like I was so full yesterday I couldn't sleep and also makes me really thirsty so I know skipping carbs for a few days is always good for me and my digestion (tmi but I get a bit blocked!!)


----------



## wildflower

LJH - is that all carbs or just wheat based ones? I gave up wheat for a bit and felt so much better, and I can cope with it now in small doses.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah I'm really sorry your appointment was a bit rubbish   I think I would ask for them to write/email to clarify what happened with the embryos on defrosting, you can always say you can't remember exactly what was said at the appointment, it seems ridiculous if one did defrost & they just decided it wasn't good enough to transfer, like you say it should be your decision whether you want to give it a chance. Also are there no costs associated with a transfer like staff or theatre time? Surely if that bit of your treatment doesn't go ahead you shouldn't have to pay for it   I hope you can track down your donor & decide what the next step is x  

Wildflower I hope you have a nice holiday, how long are you away for? It is Beccaboo who only has 2 more sleeps, I have 6 more sleeps if I make it to otd, easy to get confused with a few of us cycling again x  

Ljh I don't think I could give up carbs, I love pasta & fresh bread too much! Are you feeling a bit more comfortable now? X  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## HelenGB

thanks ladies, i feel a youthful glow now xD

so i have a question you all migh tbe ablke to help me with, now i know my bmi is too high. i need to bring it down before next lot of tx. and i need to do soemthing drastic to get where i want to be by january. so my question is whats the best way to go about it? the nurse at my clinic actually recommended cambridge, but i did that for 6 months before my wedding (lost 5 stone... put it all back on) and i dont think i could bear to do it again, ive been looking into lighter life, you get proper meals with it as well as shakes etc, but it seems very pricy, a cheaper option is dietchef, where you get proper meals, but i worry with proper meals ill be like well this alternative is fine and then just slip off... what about slimfast? never done that... i tried jane plan before which weas good, but i found the food a bit minging tbh and the customer service was lacking somewhat... i dunno ... what do you fair ladies think?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm tempted to just leave it, at least for now. Nothing can change what happened, so it feels pointless to dwell on it; plus I do feel that they'll have made the best decision on the day based on their experience. I'd like to think so anyway. Moving clinics would be difficult; they're really the only one anywhere close to us (we're at Leeds) because all the other clinics in the area are satellite clinics, the EC/ET procedures all still happen at Leeds. The next closest would be Care Sheffield (40 miles away) and I think logistically it would be impossible to fit around work, and I have to take the bigger picture into account - it would add a lot more stress to the process, which I could do without. I don't think what they did was deliberately negligent, or really that it would have made any difference (chances are the embryo would not have survived anyway) I'm just frustrated by the way it was put. Consultants don't often use the best choice in phrase! Sigh. DW thinks we should follow it up at the end of the process, when we're done making babies, to save the stress now. I think once we've had success again, it won't matter anymore.

On the website for the private section of our hospital, it gives a price for an 'abandoned FET', which is about a quarter of the price of a full FET. But apparently me not making it to transfer isn't classed as an abandoned FET, which I sort of understand because I'd imagine the majority of the cost involved is in thawing and culturing the frosties, which we did have done. I suppose I could write to them to ask what their definition of 'abandoned FET' is - I'll think on it. The consultant said unfortunately, Leeds don't split the total price down into the cost of the individual procedures and refund for any procedures that you don't have; it's just one cost, so no refund for no transfer. Right now I'm just of the mindset that it's only money, it doesn't matter, I just want to get pregnant - but obviously it's not small change and we're not well off as it is. Too much to think about!

wildflower - Have a lovely holiday, hope the weather perks up a bit! But if not you'll still benefit from the change of scenery and some relaxation I'm sure.

Helen - Everyone always tells me I'll feel grateful for looking young when I'm over 50.  I still get asked for ID at 29! Take it as a compliment.  

Amy - Stay away from Dr Google! 

LJH - I never ended up having it but my acupuncturist recommended a session straight after ET, so it must be ok. Personal preference I think, whatever feels most comfortable for you.

Westies - Late to the party as I saw you've made your decision but I'd have gone for transferring two as well. It's not double the chance but as others have said, it does raise your chances - of a multiple as well as a single pregnancy, yes, but I'd still go for two.

 to everyone, thank you for your thoughts. I've e-mailed the hospital for the donor co-ordinator's details so we can contact her ASAP... and bought a new phone to treat myself because I got a pay rise this week. Only £300 a year but I said if I got a pay rise, I'd get a new phone and DW has held me to it because I never buy anything for myself.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Helen I want to lose weight before starting again too and we might cycle around the same time so we can cheer each other on.  I found basic calorie counting and monitoring my activity levels worked best for me (I lost 40lb before our first cycle) but everyone is different. I don't believe in meal replacement or diet medications, I think you may lose the weight fairly fast but like you said it just ends up coming back like a boomerang. The problem with things like Diet Chef is it teaches you nothing about managing your own portions; it's handy because everything is done for you, but as soon as you start making your own food again, you can put the weight back on the same as you would on any other diet plan. Making long-term, sustainable changes is the way to go if you want to keep it off - though I know exactly how much easier said than done that is!


----------



## HelenGB

thansk sarah, that'll be nice to cycle together again!! 
my issue is i have a LOT to lose... i just wanna get liek 2 stone off maybe before FET and i knwo i can do that with a meal replacement, even though i hate doing them. and you're right the weight does bounce back, but atm im kinda wanting to focus on now and this cycle and then worry about my weight after we have a baby, then i can sort myself out properly in temrs of eating healthy etc as my main issue is by the time i get home from work im too knackered to put any thought into what im making, if i make anything at all... once we have a bubba though DH and I have discussed and i'm basically going to be a housewife, (lol so old fashioned) so im hoping to be abel to make healthier changes to my diet for the long term.


----------



## IloveWesties

Helen - I'm someone who puts on a pound in weight by just looking at a cake! Seriously, all the women in my family all have to work really hard to maintain a healthy weight. I've tried all sorts of diets over the years and like you, Cambridge was one where I saw a dramatic result in a short space of time. If that's what you need to do then you can do it again. Also, they do soups and other things as well as the shakes on Cambridge. BUT after every diet, the weight always creeps back on (and sometimes more than before you started!). I believe the only way to lose weight and stay that weight is exercise. Increase your cardio exercise and do a variety of things to make it interesting would be my advice. Good luck honey! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I find it harder to eat better now we have a child; I'm always so tired (though I don't mind at all!) and it means I crave the naughty stuff all the time... I ate so much better pre-baby. I lack the self-control for the most part, I know what I need to do and how important it is to do it but I think very much in terms of short-term gratification (ooh that cake looks good) rather than long-term (I'd be so much healthier if I lost some weight). I have around 1.5 stones to lose to be where I started, and I want to do it before we cycle again.


----------



## HelenGB

yep sounds about right, i klnow what i need to do (thanks useless NHS nutritionist) i just cant help but make the bad choices... 

thanks westies, yea i hated all the soups on cambridge and ugh that weekly meeting with your counselor.. such a pain i just find them so patronising, all of the ones in my area that is, the one i went to when i was losing weight before the wedding was great but ive moved since then and she is about an hour away from me 

LL is basically the same thing though, I just worry about the lack of variation with LL as well as the cost, its so much more than other diets *sigh*


----------



## Amy76

Sarah you have to do what is right for you, I think we are just all angry on your behalf x  

Helen my sister lost weight using weight watchers & found it really good with what she could eat, I think it was all about having green or red days which determined what you ate but we had some nice vegetarian pasta meals when I was visiting whilst she was doing, good luck which ever plan you decide to follow x


----------



## HelenGB

thanks amy, i looked at weight watchers, but i dunno it freaks me out the meetings etc, i could barely cope with the onene of cambridge, let alone a bunch of people, i think id freak out


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, 
Sorry to hear you came away confused and frustrated rather than closure on it as such. Maybe like the others have said you could write a letter and see what they say. I also understand you want to move on too with sorting the donor etc. What did DW think? 
Glad you treated yourself to something nice, well deserved I say. Xx

Wildflower, have a lovely time in France. Hope you come home all relaxed and ready to start your cycle. Would've lovely to hear from you on your hols but don't worry if you can't get on here, just make sure you enjoy yourself lots. 

Ljh, like you I've never been big on carb heavy foods, I'm just not that into them. I tend to eat a lot of gluten and wheat free where I can. 

Helen, I believe in keeping it simple and just keep portions small, lots of veg, treats in moderation as you don't want to feel you depriving yourself of nice things. Keep to a structured breakfast, lunch and evening meal with a healthy snacks in between if you want it and LOTS of water. That with exercise will have you losing weight sensibly to maintain it. 

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Helen I think you can get weight watchers cookery books so maybe you could follow the diet without going to the meetings x


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - I think red/green days are Slimming World. Weight Watchers is more like calorie counting in "points". Believe me, I've done them all! Ha ha x

Helen - I didn't like some of the soups but found a couple I thought were OK and it was good to have a change from the shakes! That's a shame you don't have any good counsellors near you - my local one was fab and so lovely. Do you enjoy any sports? Do you have a cheap local gym you can go to? A friend of mine has been going to a pay as you go gym before work every other working day (three times a week) for the last couple of weeks and has lost a stone! She said she hasn't changed anything about her diet but is drinking more water too. It's all down to ratio of calories in vs. how many you're burning up. I'm sure you know all this though x


----------



## HelenGB

i think my major issue is im so lazy, lazy about cooking, lazy about exercising, lazy about everything, anytime i have to think about diet food i crave bad stuff, with the meal replacements or premade meals i feel more in control of my laziness cos i can only eat what im given, i dont need to figure anything out, i just eat what im supposed to eat according to that particular plan, when i have to start adding stuff or cooking my own food thtas when things start to go awry, im like oh an extra spoonful of rice (or whatever wont hurt) and before i know it im back to what i was doing before

i hope that makes sense


----------



## HelenGB

yea im not a massive fan of soup any way it always 'feels' like diet food to me... lol the only soup i like is cream of chicken.,... no the best for dieting xD mayeb i should do what i did earlier this year and just buy calorie controlled ready meals and sandwiches etc...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I always used the myfitnesspal app to calorie count but I've fallen by the wayside lately... still wear my Fitbit to track activity though.

Beccaboo DW wants whatever I want, she's so lovely, we're taking each step as it comes.  I'm ok now, I think I vented the frustration out of my system! Either way we can't change anything so looking forward is the best thing I think. Are you testing tomorrow, I'm super excited for you 

Helen my brother loses weight well with M&S ready meals (if you're made of money ha!) those balanced for you ones with more protein. Plus they're yummy.


----------



## HelenGB

LOL sarah, i wish i had enough money for that!! m&s is so pricy, might be an option though, i mean lets face it food replacemtn isnt exactly cheap!!! 

your DW sounds amazing sarah, im glad youre feeling a bit better <3

Beccaboo, i didnt know your OTD was tomorrow oooh best of lcuk sweetie i have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Amy76

Westies you're right, it must have been slimming world then because there were definitely red & green days involved!


----------



## HelenGB

my MIL tried to get me to go to slimming world with her.... uh no thanks, awk enough without you there as well...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

My mum has done Slimming World for the last ten years, spent thousands on going to meetings every week, and is still the same weight she was when she started! I think she cheats.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah and Helen, thank you, my OTD is tomorrow however I'm hanging on until Saturday so 2 more sleeps! I'm working tomorrow so didn't want to test before work and I don't want to test with evening wee! Me and DH always said would wait until Saturday, Ive lasted this long what's another day! Xx


----------



## HelenGB

LOL Sarah... my MIL has actually put weight on since going to slimming world!!

sorry westies i didnt see your post about the gym, yea the only gym thats local is teeny little thing that only has a treadmill and a bike. i have a bike at home that i never use... they do do boxing as well whcih i used to go to, and really enjoyed, but they changed the time of the class and now i cnat get there in time after work 

i went to 'fat camp' last year and lost 13lb in a week that was amazing and although i complained a lot when i was there i did learn a lot and enjoy myself, but its so hard to stay on that bandwagon when you dont have all the time in the world  and someone cooking meals for you!!


----------



## HelenGB

congrats Beccaboo!! i would do the same, you dont wanna go work after, you wanna stay at home an celebrate your BFP!!


----------



## HelenGB

if i could afford fat camp again id do that, but £650 for a week is a bit much!! when we have so much else to keep our money aside for


----------



## Snowy white1

Sarah - sorry to hear about your frustration. I would be angry too. I like Westies' suggestion about getting it all in writing so you can digest it. It sounds like your positive attitude to look to the future and trust the clinic is best though. I'm sure they would never do anything to harm your chances of getting pregnant as they have their success rates to think of. If there was any chance I reckon you'd have got to ET.

Beccaboo - so impressed you're holding out until OTD + 1. I was so weak!
Hopefully all the signs are good ones. Not sure about backache. I did have it in early pregnancy but can't remember how early.

Helen - I can recommend Weight Watchers. You can sign up online and do it via the app, which means no weigh ins or meetings. The thing I like about it is there are no banned foods and it teaches you what kinds of food are good and what are bad. Also if you really want to pig out you just do some exercise and you get extra points!

I love the idea of 'fat camp'. May need it after having this baby. Do they have childcare?!


----------



## HelenGB

lol snowy, they dont  but it is great, was just having a peek at some in case i decide to do that, but unfortunately most of them are closed for the winter  and aren't doing new camps until March

i'll have another look at WW. I just worry that if im left in charge of my own food it wont work


----------



## Snowy white1

Helen - I must admit that when on WW I basically ate the same thing every day as it meant I didn't have to keep calculating the points. But I did lose lots of weight!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

If you can cope with lots of soup, that's really good for diets - less cals than 'solid' food and fills you up faster.


----------



## HelenGB

lol i guess that would work. i think atm im liking sarah's suggestion of the m&s ready meals, they gotta be better than any other supermarkets right?  

but soup, ugh i just cant hack it  plus i need something i can eat in the car for lunches asi drive all day for work and there is nowhere for me to cook anything


----------



## Snowy white1

I ate a lot of rice cakes. I know they sound like punishment food but i think they're quite yummy. They remind me of popcorn. Rice cakes with ham and tomato for lunch?! I used to also include some form of fake cheese!


----------



## HelenGB

that could work! thanks for all the help lovelies, i really appreciate it, im determined to do everything in my power to make this cycle work!!! and i  need all the help i can get


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I like the Kallo yoghurt coated rice cakes (found them in one of the pound shops too) for treats. Just need to cut the wine and chocolate now.


----------



## Snowy white1

And the chocolate covered ones are amazeballs!


----------



## Amy76

Why would you ruin chocolate by getting a rice cake involved!


----------



## HelenGB

LOL amy i wholeheartedly agree!! chocolate only goes with other chocolate! maybe icecream, or cake..... strawberries, there see i can be healthy...


----------



## Snowy white1

I know this is really going to upset some of you but sometime I cut up a banana and eat it on rice cakes!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I missed bananagate, I love bananas!


----------



## Amy76

Snowy that's true punishment rice cakes & bananas!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy.     xxx I don't like rice cakes much, but when needs must they do, do love banana though - but it messes with my blood sugars so I rarely eat them now 😟😟 chocolate however....    x


----------



## HelenGB

i missed the bananagate as well LOL (love that sarah) io love bananas too, banana milkshake tooo mmmmm yum  sometimes i mix banana and chocolate milkshakes together!!!


----------



## HelenGB

eep its nearly 10 and i havent done my paperwork for tomorrow... brb


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies

sarah so sorry u didnt get proper answers hun...i wud do what westie says an get it written down so u can understand it properly!

Helen i am with u on the diet front hun....we can all help each other xx

beccaboo ur 2ww seems to hav flown by!! prob not for u tho!! fx for u hun x

ameoba 1 more day til ur shoppin spree hehe

snowy i love rice cakes an bananas....altho my smoothie this.morn made me gag with peanut butter an banana!! think maybe i put too much peanut butter in....100g!! 

smiley hope work is going well hun xx

amy red an green is slimming world....i gained weight there...clearly dont know when to stop eating! !

afm.....help.....tmi question lol if ec is mon or tues when do u ladies think dh shud abstain from (tbh its almost non existent since stims started but know they dont like u to go too long....or too short) i was thinking after 2norro so if its monday that will b 3 days wont it an if tues 4 days??

xx


----------



## HelenGB

yay lillie! we can do it!!!

lol in terms of abstaining our clinic recommends no less than 5 days before producing and no more than 9, but each clinic is different and we never actually got told about the time frames at all until after - a bit late by then.... but it made no difference that (as far as i am aware unless he had 'fun' in the work loo's or something) DH abstained from my prev AF and all through stimming and he still produced a good sample


----------



## lillieb87

our clinic say abstain for between  3 an 5 Helen so if he was to "have fun in the work loo" in the morn that would mean he had abstained for 3 days come monday an 4 on tuesday wouldn't it?

also i hav done slim fast...it does work it is affordable but the weight easily comes back on....also the shakes do make u gag in the end altho there is plenty of choice...i do like it tho as u can still hav a "proper" tea xx


----------



## HelenGB

yea the proper tea worries me as when im in control of cooking there is always lots butter and naughty things included 

LOL he should have  fun in the work loo xD if its between 3 & 5 then tomorrow sounds about right as you say its either mon or tues


----------



## Babycakes77

snowy and helen - you are complete wrongun's for bringing back talk and your love of the yellow devil fruit! yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck vomit  
xx


----------



## lillieb87

hehe same here!! it says 600 cals on slim fast....more like 6000 haha u cant get much for 600 cals!! on the other hand i did ww an lost 7lb in 3 weeks an it felt like I was eatin loads.....

haha his not at work in the morn as workin tonight finishin about 2.30am....the cheeky monkey just txt back askin if he should wake me up.....errr no....am doin enough with the injections etc....that pleasure is all urs!! 

babycakes     just for u


----------



## Smileycat

Sarah -Appreciate I'm a bit late to the debate, but I think you should ask for a copy of your file, they should have documented the reason for the decision not to transfer.  I'm so sorry you have experienced this. On the plus side, congrats on the pay rise!

Wildflower - have a lovely time in France ma cherie. I keep meaning to watch The Good Wife, but need to finish Grey's Anatomy first.

Amy -  In case of interest the ob/gyn who did my myomectomy said that fibroids either slightly grow or disintegrate when you're pregnant.  Everything crossed for you!

Helen - Nice one! I love getting ID'd, such a boost. As for diets I really recommend the 17 day diet by Dr Moreno. It's starts off low carb and changes every 17 days. The aim is to exercise for 17 mins every day. You lose about 3 pounds a week and it is really easy to follow, i.e. it doesn't leave you hungry or craving for sugar/carbs.

Westies - yay! Two is it   ! I like your reasoning. Totally makes sense if you think you may have regrets. 

Beccaboo - How are you feeling? OTD on Sat - eek! Very exciting!

Lillie - hello my dear. I think the advice of my clinic is no less than 3 days before producing. 

Hi to those I missed.  

AFM, second day back at work went well. Slowly returning to normality    Looking forward to the weekend, we're having afternoon tea at the Landmark Hotel and then seeing Dara O'Briain  

Good night
xx


----------



## HelenGB

ooooh smiley, havent heard of that one, something to google tomorrow methinks 

time for bed for me, up early 

night all, thanks for all your tips <3


----------



## MuchMore2013

Wow! You are chatty CCs today  
Bananas yum ... Rice cakes yuck! It's the closest I can imagine to eating polystyrene 
Sarah, it is certainly the case that embies are regraded after the thaw. The grade of a thawed envy may be entirely different to its grade when it was fresh, as it effectively re-does part of its growing. The freeze takes it backwards  a bit in it's development. Part of the difficulty is that they often use a different way of grading post thaw. At my first clinic they used a letters and numbers system for fresh then swapped to a percentage system for thawed. In our case, we had a 3AB frozen ... A very good grade ... But when they thawed it, it had only survived to 65% ... as in only 65% had come back to life. They told us that there cut off point for putting an envy back is 65%, so ours was literally on the cusp. One percent lower and they would have deemed it unviable. But because it was just over the threshold they decided to put it back (I don't remember them giving us a choice really). It didn't survive. My guess is that your emby was below their cut off point, so even though it survived for a while, it didn't fit the criteria to be put back. One of the odd things we often forget is that clinics have a responsibility not to put us through drug regimes which they deem to be realistically unproductive or unnecessary. I think all of us would just say "put it back whatever grade it is and let me take the drugs", but they are in breach of their ethical standards if they knowingly put back an unviable embryo then get us to take progesterone for 2 weeks as its deemed unproductive and unnecessary prescribing. That I guess is why they have quality cut off points for embryos. 
All that being said, I really do think it might help to get a written explanation if it troubles you in the days to come. 
Helen ... fellow HP fan girl ... I am 41! It is never too late in life to be an HP fan  
As to wait loss, one of the things you often read is that your nutrition in the months leading up to tx is almost more important than what you actually weigh on day 1 of treatment, so I would say make sure that you lose weight without unbalancing your nutrition ... don't cut anything important out just for the sake of losing weight. That way you'll stay nutritionally in balance. So ... M&s should work fine  
Westies I'm glad you made the decision and that the dog is ok with twins  
Wildflower have a lovely holiday! 
Lillie your DH always makes me chuckle! I'd be giving mine short shrift if he dared think of waking me up at 2:30am too  
Ok goodnight ladies


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quick post for Beccaboo to say happy OTD! It's a fantastic achievement to get here without having tested and a very positive sign that AF hasn't arrived yet. Last day at work and one more sleep! I'm very excited for you 🍀🙏🏼🌠 xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Friday CC's.

Aww Westies, thank you. Im excited for tomorrow too and nervous, Not sure how its going to pan out I really dont. I did say to DH this morning why are we making ourselves wait another day! I know I would not have wanted to test before work though so glad we are holding out to tomorrow!

I got in work at half 7 this morning, it is still so dark and drizzly outside. I do leave off at 3pm today though yippee to that.

Have a lovely day all you CC's. 
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Have everything crossed for you Beccaboo, you've done so well waiting until OTD and then to wait an extra day definately takes some strength...can fully understand why you're waiting but I know I couldn't xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo it does seem dark in the mornings now, especially out walking the dogs round muddy fields   weren't you tempted to save some morning wee & test tonight? I have everything crossed for you that you will get good news tomorrow x  

Lillie your dh does make me laugh!  

Muchmore wise words from you on frosties & diet, how are you doing? I hope you are ok x  

Smileycat thank you for letting me know what your consultant said, I'm just not sure I could face another open myomectomy if they did grow but hopefully it is just a side effect of the progesterone. Enjoy afternoon tea & Dara tomorrow night, he is very funny on mock the weeks x  

Westies not long now & you will be pupo x  

Kalm I hope you are doing ok & coping with the first week back at work after your holiday x  

Nickynack how are you? I hope the headaches have eased & you are ok x  

Hello Sarah, Helen, Amoeba, Snowy, Babycakes, Wildflower, Nahla & anyone else I've missed  

Lesson learnt & decided to start the day with elasticated waist trousers today!


----------



## LJH80

Wow a busy chatty night last night!! Loving that bananagate (that auto corrected to bananahate which sounds appropriate) is still going strong!

As for diets I've always found slimming world amazing, I lost 1.5 stone in jan by doing that and insanity, but I did the new one which is basically almost carb free - you still have B choice so one carb a day but mainly have prorien and veg, I would have swede and carrot mash with my meals to substitute the carb. That's pretty much how I eat now and have so much more energy and definitely crave foods much less, as soon as I slip back into heavy carb eating like this week I suddenly crave anything and everything...and the cycle starts again!!! But I must admit I go and get weighed and then leave, told the lady who ran the class I would come and weigh but would never stay for the meeting so please don't ask each week. They love you to stay and can pressure you so by getting it out when I joined she understood and I would go 5mins early and be gone before everyone arrived - some people swear the staying helps but it's just not for me, but there is defiantly motivation in knowing someone is going to weigh you and you want to make sure it goes down each week otherwise it gets embarrassing haha

Beccaboo it's amazing you have managed to stay so strong this morning, just 1 more day now. I wonder how early you will wake up tomorrow? Hope the day goes fast


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, just thought I would tell you im eating rice cakes today after all the chatter about them with pumkin butter spread on them. Rather nice combo that. 

LJH, Im usually awake early anyway so Il prob be testing at some silly hour of the morning! haha

Hi Amy, I did think about keeping some morning wee but then i thought perhaps it should be fresh! haha. Good work on the elasticated trousers  I definitely felt much better yesterday with mine on! 

Thanks Amoeba, I do kind of understand when ladies test early, otherwise it does feel like such a big build up on test day! I do feel though that by waiting you are getting an accurate result (or you would like to think as much as possible with a POAS test!). I cant say I havent been tempted to test but DH is against early testing so wouldnt have let me! 
Hope you are having a good day. 

Snowy, How is your cold now?

Kalm, How has work been since you got back from holiday. I hope all is okay.xx

Nahla, Hope you are feeling ok too. xx

Westies, I forgot to say earlier that good luck for you tomorrow too, I now its a big busy day for you with ET and the other things you are doing. xx

Nickynack - Are you ok. Hows home and hope the headache has gone? xx

Cara, How are you doing so far? What netflix shows have you been watching!?

xx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I love that bananagate auto corrected to bananahate!  

Beccaboo elasticated waistbands are definitely the way forward for me at the moment!   Is the pumpkin butter spread orange?   I have spent far too long printing out a 566 page health & safety file for a client which they insisted on having a hard copy of despite already having an electronic version so have rewarded myself with a couple of m&s triple chocolate chunk cookies which were sooo good!


----------



## lillieb87

hehe amy I've just copied a court bundle for a hearing an used 3 packs of paper.....1500 pages....took me 2 hours....my treat was a boiled egg!!

beccaboo fx for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## LJH80

Sorry for a me post but I feel really on edge today. Usually up to a week before my period o get the exact same symptoms each month and the past few days I have been having them, I tried to ignore them and hope they were implantation but I just know they are so exact to my period build up that it's got to be that. I was in a lot of pain last night almost as if af would come and I get that each month about a week before. I am trying to trick myself into remaining positive but I just don't think it can be anything but af!! I'm hoping they go away soon as otherwise the next week is going to be torture. To top it off I just went to get my lashes done and passed a McDonalds and went and got a chocolate milkshake!! 1st time in a maccyDs for about 5 years so I know my craving for chocolate went off the scale 😥


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, No its wasnt orange it was green! thinking about it now though you would think pumpkin butter would be orange, maybe because its actually pumpkin nut butter! 
Yum, nice cookie reward. 

Lillie, thanks, and good luck you too on another stimms scan. Im sure they have made even more progress on last time and all the protein has been helping especially the stinky boiled eggs! 

LJH, If you get AF symptons generally then I think they can also be the same as early pregnancy symptoms. Easy said then done I know but try not to worry about whats not happened yet otherwise like you say it is just torture for another week. Have you got anything nice planned this week to take you mind off it?
Chocolate milkshake isnt so bad, just think you could have gone all out and got the full 'caboodle'.... a big mac and fries too!
Try not to worry yourself lovely. xx


----------



## Snowy white1

LJH - I was just thinking about McDonalds myself. Was just wondering how naughty it would be to have it for lunch. 
Perhaps I'd better not. Two people have now commented on the fact that my face has expanded. My face?! 

Sorry you're getting af signs. It's hard to remain positive but remember those signs could be anything. I was convinced mine hadn't worked as I had no symptoms. I think you just never know.

Beccaboo - I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow. I guess you will be up and peeing on a stick mega early!

AFM - still feeling pretty grotty. Feel a bit less congested but still feeling generally ill. Started to get a cough as well now. Poor LO. Can't by much fun for her with me coughing all the time.
At least it's the weekend so I can get plenty of rest.


----------



## Amy76

Ljh try not to panic, it might just be that the side effects from the progesterone are mimicking your af symptoms   try and stay positive, I am going with believing that until af arrives or otd & a negative there is still a chance that this can work   a chocolate milkshake is ok as a reward for everything we put our bodies through & if you haven't had one for 5 years then that can't be related to af symptoms, it isn't like you did something completely stupid & ordered a banana milkshake!  

Lillie I so wouldn't see a boiled egg as a treat!  

Beccaboo not long now & it will be home time for you   clearly my friday treat was far more generous than your rice cake & pumpkin nut butter or lillie's boiled egg!  

Snowy I think you deserve whatever you fancy for lunch especially if you are feeling a bit rubbish x


----------



## lillieb87

ok ok.....i went out at lunch....got a toffee Danish....oh an i started ny day with a mc donalds breakfast wrap!! (24g of protein in that) 

beccaboo what a funny colour!!

lhj try not to worry hun...we over analyse everything during this process....pregnancy symptoms as ao similar to af!

xz


----------



## Snowy white1

Toffee Danish sounds yum. I resisted McDonalds for lunch. Instead I'm having a chicken, chorizo and egg flatbread. Protein-tastic!


----------



## Beccaboo

I just read this quote and thought this sums up going through IVF....
'from the outside looking in, you can never understand it. from the inside looking out, you can never explain it.'

Snowy, sorry you still feeling ill. Colds are just horrid. Im sure you face hasnt expanded at all! Yum sounds nice.

Amy, cant wait for an early leave today. One more hour then its PJ's on...rock and roll friday night and all that! whoop.

Lillie, its Friday, sure you can have a friday treat.  xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Seeing as we all seem to be giving food confessions today - I've just eaten a chocolate chip flapjack from M&S 😋 Oops! Oh and the clinic just rang - transfer is midday so need to be there around 10.30am for intralipids and to sort out meds x


----------



## IloveWesties

MIL dropped round a bag of cooking apples yesterday so I've just made a massive apple crumble. So much for healthy eating today! Will have to snap out of this tomorrow ready for a healthy 2WW.

LJH - forgot to say I'm sorry you're feeling worried about AF coming   I agree with the others in that it could just as much be the progesterone and a positive sign. Hang on in there xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ljh just a quick one from me to say that in reality  AF symptoms are just what our bodies do in response to the build up of progesterone and estrogen  in the second half of our cycles, that's why they're so easy to mix up with pg symptoms and drug side effects. So each time you feel a twinge or spot a spot, thank the possible creator of bananas that your body is thriving on progesterone and estrogen and that your emby is thriving


----------



## Snowy white1

Haha! Creator of bananas!

Westies - apple crumble IS healthy right?! It's one of your 5 a day. Put some custard with it for extra protein.

Quote is so true Beccaboo

Just about to go for dinner with DH. We don't spend much time together at the moment and have been sleeping in separate beds since I've had the cold so should be nice.


----------



## KALM

Goodness I have pages to catch up on from not reading for 2 days! So here goes personals..

*Lillie, *I love that you have your own office.. makes you sound v. important  Maybe it is standard with law firms, but in my job I've never worked anywhere but a large open plan office, where only top directors might (and not always) get their own office! I am sure all the protein will have done a grand job for good scan progress tomorrow!

*Westies* oooh.. transfer day tomorrow.. exciting! Glad you were able to make a decision on your embys after a good heart to heart with your pooch about it! And mmm for Apple Crumble.. really still fairly healthy if you ask me!

*LJH* I am sure the stomach pains are just your ovaries. It takes weeks (and I'm talking like > 6 weeks) for them to get back to normal after the stimulation for IVF (I was really surprised when the nurse said how long it takes), so it is very common to get twinges and aches as they reduce in size and recover. Sorry to hear about the spot break out.. it's just the worst thing I know! I am glad the glamglow facial stuff did the trick of making you feel all nice again 

*Beccaboo* how is your backache today? I haven't had any at all in pregnancy, but I have a friend pregnant with IVF twins who is 27 weeks and she has it real bad. I would have thought yours is too early to be pg related. I will be thinking of you in the morning, I have a good feeling! Enjoy your lovely facial too. Where did you get pumpkin butter spread from, that sounds nice!

*Sarah* how frustrating about your clinic not being clear upfront about the state of your frosties. Fx your old donor comes through, and I hope you are having fun playing with your new phone!

*Helen* I got asked for ID once when I was 30 too, going into a bar. I was SO excited I'm sure the bouncer thought I was rather crazy because I was like "Really?! Really you think I might be under 18? Thats amazing! You've made my day" with a huge grin on my face! If you cut out gluten for a while (at least mostly if not 100%) you'll probably notice a lot of weight drop off quite quickly. My DP saw a big difference when he did that. I'm with MuchMore too on the fact that what you eat in months leading up to treatment is really important, so I wouldn't do any crash diets and try to get good nutritional balance still. Hopefully whatever route you choose, you and Sarah can be supporting each other along if you are both trying to lose weight. My sister works for a company where I think you join up with them, and rather than having to join a specific gym the membership lets you go to classes at different gyms, but also covers other exercise related things like dancing classes etc.. I thought it sounded like a good idea as you don't get tied down to one place.

*Wildflower* that electro acupuncture did sound odd but I am glad it seems to have had a good effect! Glad you had a lovely Elemis facial on your spa hotel break! I do love a facial. It's my little treat to myself every 6 weeks or so to have a Decleor facial, which I love as you get a good top of your back massage too at the start. I've been seeing the same lady for years now, and I'm sure it helps with my stress levels from work! Hope you have a fab holiday in France.. even if the weather doesn't turn out to be great it still is just lovely to get away. But hopefully the sun shines for you. Which part are you going to?

*Snowy* i also like rice cakes and have them quite a lot just for snacks. I like them with cream cheese on, or cashew butter. I agree with the others that a chocolate rice cake is just wrong though! My DP also has been telling me for weeks that my face has got chubbier! Hmph! Sorry you aren't much better yet, hopefully a restful weekend will help. Hope you had a nice dinner out with DH.

*Amy* hope you were more comfy with the elasticated trousers today! I well remember during 2ww and early pregnancy how everything was feeling tight.. then I guess as the ovaries got back to normal things were fine again... until bump then started growing enough to go back to the tight stage! It's been a busy week at work and I'm quite tired tonight. Glad its the weekend and a chance to catch up with all the holiday washing, and ironing etc! I'm also having my hair cut and on Sunday I'm visiting a friend who lives an hour or so away, to get her moses basket 

*LJH* sorry you are on edge today. If it helps on my first cycle that I got a BFP I had really strong cramping exactly like I get with AF, and I really thought it was going to show up, but it didn't. It is so hard to stay positive through it all though I know. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of clementine vibes that your emby is hanging in there.

Right thats all for now as my dinner is ready.. nice lamb and some naugthy Gu puddings for afters!


----------



## LJH80

Thanks for all your lovely words of encouragement and KALM thanks for the bfp story, that did make me feel better and the thought of good luck from the possible creator of the banana 😝

You girls really do know how to pick a girl up out of her funk - don't know what I would do without your words of wisdom, so glad I found this thread 

Now I'm off to dream about Gu puddings haha 

I'll do some personals tomorrow when I wake up refreshed and positive xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh good that you are feeling more positive, I think this cycle buddies group is fab x  

Kalm are you really glad to be catching up with washing & ironing?!   I hope you enjoy getting your hair done tomorrow & exciting that you will be collecting the Moses basket from your friend on Sunday x  

Snowy I hope you have a nice meal out with dh & start to feel better soon x  

Amoeba I hope you enjoy your shopping trip with your friend x  

Wildflower I hope you have a lovely holiday x  

Maisie are you ok? You have been quiet x  

Sarah I hope you are doing ok & enjoying the new phone x  

Babycakes I hope you & Bert are ok x  

Nickynack how are you? I hope the headaches are easing & your embies have settled in nicely & things are ok at home for you x  

Muchmore how are you getting on? Is the bride being demanding still or has she improved now that the wedding is done? X  

Helen I hope you got your work stuff sorted out last night after all the chatter on here x  

Lillie wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope all the protein is helping x  

Westies good luck with transfer tomorrow x  

Beccaboo wishing you loads of luck for testing tomorrow x  

Cara I hope you are doing ok keeping busy in your pupo bubble x  

Smileycat I hope you enjoy your afternoon tea & evening out tomorrow x  

Nahla I hope you are ok x  

Still waiting for some more binding to arrive so I can finish my dress making, was really hoping it would arrive by now   I'm hoping dp isn't too late finishing work tonight & planning to have a lie in tomorrow after my early alarm for cyclogest as I have to take my dad to the airport at 3am on Sunday morning  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend & that tomorrow proves to be a lucky day in cc land x


----------



## NickyNack

Happy Friday lovely cc ladies 😘

Sorry not checked in much this week, have been struggling but feel so much better after a day off from work yest and just relaxing. Still got a bit of a throbbing head when i move suddenly or put my head down but nothing like the migraine the headache developed into Wed   Still feel pretty sick too and have totally gone off milk - makes me feel ill thinking about it and am sooo thirsty all the time, drinking loads of water. DP has been great this week though and we seem to be getting on a lot better and talking more so hopefully we can get back on track and mend the rifts between us. Going out for a nice meal tomorrow night to an .Italian restaurant I've fancied going to for a while with a couple we know, so hopefully that will help take my mind off things. Seriously on knicker watch now as Wed gets closer   

Beccaboo - massive fx for you in morning I will be thinking of you and will check in early to see how you have got on   I so hope this is ur time lovely   That quote is brilliant, and I may use it to sum up IVF to other people from now on   Hope ur poor back feels a bit better today too xx

LJH like the others have said that blooming progesterone can really play havock with our bodies and ur symptoms maybe as a result of there been lots of it swirling around ur system   Get a good nights sleep and I hope you feel better tomorrow xxx

Lillie hope ur scan goes well tomorrow and ur follies have been busy growing xx

Westies good luck for ET tomorrow will be thinking of you and I love apple pie - yummy 😋 xx

Any hope ur doing ok and the bloating is not so bad xx

I will do more personals tomorrow when I've had a chance to catch up  - hi to Sarah, Nahla, Wildflower (enjoy ur hol to France Hun ☺), Kalm, Helen, Snowy, Muchmore, Ameoba, a Smiley and everyone else, have been thinking about you all and I really hope you are all doing ok xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo fx for your bfp tomorrow xxx   

Westies good luck for et tomorrow xx

LJH am sure it will be either progesterone or early symptoms, as these both mimic AF. I have every faith that it's not AF. Xx I hope you feel better tomorrow after a decent sleep tonight xx

Lillie fx all the protein gives good results with scan tomorrow xxx

  Hope everyone has a fab Saturday planned xx  

AFM after my course tomorrow have decided I need a new pair of trainers, so that's what I will be shopping for! I don't really wear trainers but during my holiday I will need some for walking dog and when I had mine on last weekend I realised how horrible and worn they are...current thinking is a nice bright pink or purple pair as they're my fave colours. Wonder if you get purple ones with orange on??


----------



## Snowy white1

Nicky sorry you've been feeling rubbish but glad things getting better with DP.

Westies - good luck for ET

Beccaboo - good luck. Everything crossed for BFP!

Amoeba - enjoy shopping. I vote for purple and orange!

AFM - had a nice dinner with DH. It was Japanese which isn't usually our thing but it was nice to have something different. I had piglet which made me feel a bit sad though. Poor piggie.
Then DH bought me a box of chocs on the way home so I am sitting on the sofa eating those!


----------



## Nahla

Hi lovely ccs, 
sorry I have been reading but no energy left to post. Had another exhausting week at work snd definitely going to get signed off at some point next week just dont know when exactly. 

ljh, I had af signs every cycle also with both bfps so dont give up yet! 

beccaboo, everything crossed for tomorrow! 

westies, good luck for transfer. I would also definitely take back 2... as with ds I took 3, fell pregnant with twins, lost one... and that was the advice of my doctor to tske 3. this time I took 2... 

re diet: for me calorie counting was the way when I was 18. I lost 10 kg in 10 weeks. I hate shakes or any prepared meals and prefer to just eat salad with chicken or similar. I used to weigh every meal and calculate calories on my own. since then, never made a diet again. I found out whrn I eat what I want and listen to my body and stop when I am not hungry any more, I keep my weight plus minus 3 kg and I am in peace with my shape. after birth it took a year to get my original weight back- but- again- no diet or calorie watching. it just happened by itself. just my shape was never again like before... I am planning to go to gym 2-3 times a week after birth this time, was too lazy after having ds- to get my shape back, and Inam pretty sure my (.)(.) will need surgery and my tummy maybe too.... if I want to find a partner ever again ... 

sarah, sorry to hear about your confusing follow up. I would, to get my peace of mind,, ask for the exact readons why they did not transfer. otherwise there will always be a question mark.


----------



## Smileycat

Best of luck for tomorrow Westies, Beccaboo and Lillie!
Will catch up properly tomorrow

Night night 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quick one to wish Beccaboo, Westies and lillie good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Nahla

lillie sorry I forgot... good luck xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Beccaboo Lillie and Westies thinking of you for later on  
Night all ...


----------



## lillieb87

thanks for the wishes girls xx

westies good luck for transfer hun xx

beccaboo thinkin of u an   for those 2 lines xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, I'm afraid it's a BFN from me this morning. No sign of even a faint line. Big boo  
Had a little cry, cuddle with DH. Can't do anything about it so just pick myself up and look forward again. Got my facial booked for this morning so just half hour relaxation me time. 
Loads of good luck Westies and Lillie for your appointments today and I will be here as support crew to all you CC's cycling at the moment and you pregnant cc's of course. 
Helen and Sarah, looks like I be joining you for another round in January. 'Sigh and eeeek, another round!'

Lots of love ladies, catch up later. Xx


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo so sorry to hear ur news sending   huni...enjoy ur me time today xx


----------



## wildflower

So sorry  Beccaboo, I wish this process was simpler and shorter for all of us. That BFP is out there, it's just making you wait a bit longer. Big hugs   xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

So sorry Beccaboo xxx       hope you manage to enjoy your facial, a bit of me time is a good idea xxx


----------



## KALM

Oh Beccaboo, I am so sorry ;( I don't know what is worse to have AF turn up early, or to make it to OTD and get hopes dashed with a BFN. Either way obviously it sucks big time. Glad you had a cry and a cuddle, definitely those help, and you have your holiday as well as today's relaxation to look forward to. Really wish I could wave a magic wand for different results... Wouldn't we all. Will be thinking of you today, take care.


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Beccaboo, I'm so sorry for you babe, I had really hoped for a different outcome for you this time round.  Please take care of yourselves, glad your DH is there for cuddles   
xx


----------



## Snowy white1

So sorry Beccaboo. If only this process were a bit easier. 
Hope you and DH can look after each other with lots of cuddles. 
Enjoy the facial and hopefully getting back to some exercise will take your mind off things x x


----------



## NickyNack

Aw Beccaboo so so sorry to hear ur news I had so hoped this was ur time and you would get them 2 thick lines this morning, this IVF rollacoaster is so unfair and so emotionally and physically exhausting. Hope you have a lovely facial today and get plenty of DH hugs. Sending you massive   And lots and lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo I'm so sorry to hear your news, I really thought I'd check this morning and see something different.

Enjoy your facial and relaxation and hope you and dh can look after each other for the next few days. Sending you lots of hugs and thinking of you xx


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo Im so sorry hun. Sending you a big hug.     Enjoy your day today and be kind to yourself. This process seems cruel and unfair but I know you'll get your BFP.  Lots of love X


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh Beccaboo, I'm so sorry to read your news sweetie  Like others have said, I had a real feeling this was going to be your time. It's just so unfair. I know it must be hard but I hope you can take comfort from the fact that you know you CAN get pregnant as you managed to get a BFP last time. You'll get there, I'm sure. Unfortunately for some of us it comes down to chance and therefore a numbers game. You're an incredibly strong woman and you can do this. I really admire what you wrote in your post this morning  Enjoy your facial and I hope you're going to treat yourself to a glass of something cold, refreshing and alcoholic tonight! Big hugs xx

Lillie - good luck for your appointment today x

AFM - thanks for all of your good luck wishes for my ET today. We're on route. I'll post later this afternoon when I'm home x


----------



## LJH80

Good luck today westies, you will be pupo soon - hope your journey goes well


----------



## lillieb87

sorry for the afm post just finished at clinic....i hav to go back tomorrow....only 1 follicle is big enough so cant plan ec! feel so disheartened....holding back the tears!


----------



## LJH80

Ah don't feel so sad lillie it's only your second scan isn't it? This time I had 5 scans before I was ready!

Are the others all similar size so they are moving together? Keep positive, hot water bottle and a milkshake in order today x


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - try not to feel disheartened. The exact same thing happened to me. I had to go for ages to get those follies to grow but they did eventually. Slow and steady wins the race.
I know how you feel though. I was also so upset after my second scan - cried all the way home - but it worked out ok. I'm sure yours will too. X


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I am so sorry I really hoped it would be good news for you today, sending you lots of love and hugs xxx    

Lillie try not to feel disheartened, slow & steady is good & this is only your second scan, did they say how many other follies you have or what sizes they are? Keep going with the protein & hot waterbottle on your tummy, you can do this x  

Westies wishing you lots of luck for et x


----------



## lillieb87

thanks girls...just so different from last time! they hav all grown one at 16 one or 2 at 14 2 at about 13 2 at 12 an all staggerin in size x


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - at my second scan mine were all tiddlers (less than 10) and they did grow eventually. Hot water bottle and milkshakes seemed to help!


----------



## Amy76

Lillie it sounds like you have quite a few follies of similar sizes, hopefully a few more days of stims & they will be ready x


----------



## NickyNack

Lillie I really don't think you need to worry or get too down its only ur 2nd scan and my follies took a while to grow this time but they are better taking a steady growth pattern as more likely to have good quality mature eggs inside and as Amy said, you have a few at similar sizes so chin up you can do this 😘 Try to stay strong and calm and carry on with everything you are doing and I'm sure ur next scan will start to show some good sizes. I had to stim for nearly 3 weeks this time before my few were ready   Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Beccaboo I'm sorry  well done on being so brave about it, I mean that, hope you enjoy some you time this weekend.

Westies you should be transferring right about now I think, hope it's going well.

I'm sorry you're disheartened lillie, try not to worry, as the others have said it's slow and steady wins the race. They're sounding like an equal size and that's good growth. Plenty of milkshakes and hot water bottles.

Hi to everyone else, will catch up properly tonight after work.  Very busy today because the weather is so cold.


----------



## KALM

Lillie, did your clinic make you feel like progress wasn't good enough/what they expected, as if so that is really bad I think.  I don't know if I know anyone who only had 2 scans and knew at that point when EC would be.. your follicles are growing nicely, so don't feel down. Just keep on doing what you are doing. Have the clinic altered your dosages at all?  Think of it as a good thing that you have to go back tomorrow, as it means they can really tailor your medication exactly to your needs. If you go to the really expensive clinics like ARGC in london they pretty much have you in every day as standard after a certain point during stimms, and at my clinic I was in every 2 days and also had 2 days in a row towards the end of stimms. It is good to get monitored more closely (although I know the travel is a hassle for you).


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lillie is at the same clinic as me Kalm, which might explain a few things  though everyone is different when stimming; I had one scan at 7 days of stimming and that was all I needed, I triggered the next day.


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - sorry to hear you're disheartened as a result of your scan. I agree with what the others have said - those sizes sound like you have a group of a similar size growing nicely together so I think it's good. It's also great that they're monitoring you so closely even though it may not feel like it at the time (do you remember all those daily trips I did to London and back on the coach during the last week of stims?!  ). I think the nurses scanning you should be making you feel more upbeat about it as you seem to come away from your appointments feeling down without reason. I hope you have a good rest of the day and tomorrow's appointment goes well x

How's everyone else doing today? Thinking if you Beccaboo x

AFM - I'm now back at home, nice and cosy in bed watching old re-runs of Friends 😀 Just eaten a bowl of delicious M&S chicken and veg soup, had a green juice and a protein ball (bit better than the sweet treats from yesterday!). Transfer went smoothly and I'm now PUPO with two blastocysts! They were both AB when they were frozen but had improved upon thaw so were AAs when transferred. We had assisted hatching and embryoglue - both of which we've never had before - and I had the intralipids and acupuncture immediately before so we feel good that we've tried lots of new things this time and have done everything possible to make this work. The clinic's OTD is 30th 😳 so I need to think about what I'm going to do in terms of test date and how to test. I had my heart set on doing a blood test again this time but would have to wait until the 30th to do that with my clinic. I'd worked it out to be 26th and AF is due before the 26th too. We'll see. Thanks for all the lovely wishes of support - you're the best x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo with twins Westies xxx  sending sticky vibes   

Lillie don't be too disheartened the others can catch up and even if it means sacrificing the larger one you've a few to come up xx


AFM shopping trip ended up with purple Merrell trainers with blue and pink on...will just have to wear orange socks   oh and a Xmas jumper from m&s outlet (last year's ones) as apparently they have Xmas jumper day at work and it's something I don't own or would wear so at £10 it wasn't too expensive and the style I bought I probably would wear again as its very subtle! Xx


----------



## LJH80

Congratulations westies, 2x blasto how amazing- I hope you have a good feeling about this as sounds like a perfect start. I'm on the sofa with a blanket also watching friends - perfect afternoon in my book


----------



## NickyNack

Well done Westies on ur super duper embryos and all sounds good for this cycle - yeah on been PUPO and hope you have a nice relaxing evening planned xx

Hope ur ok Beccaboo, well as well as you be and hope ur facial was relaxing - thinking of you   Xx

Ameoba glad u had a successful shopping trip xx

AFM going out with DP and friends tonight to an Italian restaurant - bought a new swing style dress today as the one I was going to wear empathises my bloated tummy 😩 oh well I can have a yummy pud now and have plenty of room - every cloud n all 😋 Hope everyone has a lovely evening what ever you are all doing xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Westies on being Pupo with those top quality embies. Sooner or later this will work for you and I think this time must the one!

Cold is a bit better today which is a relief. Sitting watching the rugby and just had a very naughty treat - a jam doughnut! So yummy though.
Hubby is Welsh and I'm half South African so we could come to blows! Actually I'd be happy for either team to win. Now I goes I have some Welsh in me as well if you know what I mean!


----------



## lillieb87

whoop whoop westies congrats!! fx for a quick 2ww for u an that bfp!

ameoba we looked for new xmas jumpers 2day too hehe gladu enjoyed ur shopping!!

nicky enjoy ut meal hun....maybe i need to purchase one of those dresses!!

thank you all for ur kind words....the nurses hav been nice but i just know deep down this cycle isnt as good as last last time my ovaries were very active this time not so...i am on higher drugs this time too so assumed I would get more follicles. ..never assume....i know by going back tomorrow the clinic are doing their job as the nurse said they would rather scan me again tom than assume an get it wrong....i havent lost faith in them yet an to be fair they tried another protocol thinking it may prove better...in all fairness it may be better as i may get a better quality egg....i think the problem is ive lost faith in myself at the mo! i need to get a grip nobody has talked about cancelling the cycle or anything like that....i am lucky to get this far i know!! also on thr journey home my friend messaged she had had her baby.....feel like ive had a crappy day an cant see the wood through the trees 2day..mam sure its the drugs! xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I hope you are ok x  

Westies congratulations on being pupo x  

Nickynack I hope you enjoy your meal out, I'm sure your new skirt will look lovely x  

Lillie I'm sorry your friend messaged to say she had her baby on a difficult day for you   Please don't lose faith in yourself, you are amazing & you can do this   Perhaps you need another treat, something nicer that a boiled egg!


----------



## lillieb87

Amy dh bought me.2 pairs of boots 2day an 2 starbucks an suggested take out for tea.....am still in a bad mood but think tiredness is also parr to blame....i just pray i get a few good eggs....i think am gona ask tom how many eggs they are expecting ...but the lovely nuese on my last scan kept telling me how its quality makin a difference not quantity ahe would take 1 fab egg over 10 ok ish eggs any day an if i understood right last time altho i had lots of follies not many wer mature as i only ended up with 11 (i know thats a good amount but i think compared to follies they may hav expected more but not many were mature....8 wer used for ICSI) so she said they started me on higher dose to give them a little kick start in the hope i produce more mature eggs....

sorry to babble ladies an the afm post i feel its only u guys who understand x


----------



## Amy76

Lillie definitely ask about numbers tomorrow, it really is about quality though, this cycle was my worst in terms of fertilisation (3 out of 10 compared to 5 out of 7 first time & 5 out of 10 second time) but it is the first time I have had anything they would consider freezing, hope you enjoy your tea & tomorrow's scan goes well x


----------



## Babycakes77

Congrats on being PUPO Westies!!!!!!! They sound like fab blastos, fx for you  

Lillie - please stay strong, it really could still work for you this round.  ON my first 2 cycles, I had loads of eggs which all grew as they should but resulted in BFN.  THis last round, I got a real shock when my first couple of scans revealed only 3 eggs, and they told me I should cancel the round.  However, I decided to carry on, they managed to get 2 of them ready for a 3 day transfer and I'm now 25 weeks!  So dont take the comparison between your previous cycles  as a bad thing - after all, your body might just be putting all the good stuff slowly into a few eggs, ready to make the perfect embies!

Hello everyone else in CC land!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely cc's
Thankyou for all your kind messages, they made me shed a little tear, you are all so lovely and supportive. Sorry I had to start today's post on a downer  
As far as the facial goes my lady who I see was ill so the facial didn't happen! I just thought this is really not my day! Oh well rebooked for a couple of weeks. I did pop into the city though and treated myself to some Jo Malone perfume. I told DH I was going to buy some as a treat whichever way the result went so I was very pleased with my new scent! Had a few little cries today but feeling okish. 

Westies, fab news you are now PUPO and with a brilliant quality embroyo it seems. I hope that all you have done today, being different things from what you've done in the past really make this one work, you so deserve this. How do you feel about having the two on board? I think it's very exciting and that you've done the right thing for you and DH. I like your afternoon of friends reruns and good work on the food.  as my facial was cancelled I remember you saying rose oil from neals yard was good for skin, I bought a little starter pack today and will be doing my own facial in a bit. 

Oh Lillie. Sorry to hear you feeling a bit rubbish today. I think again you have some decent size follies there. I don't think any two cycles are ever the same. When is your next scan. If you need to stim for longer I'm sure it will be worth it. You probably didn't need to hear from your friend today of all days. Big hugs and things will be just fine. Xx

Snowy, I love donuts. Yum yum yum. I made a nice veggie curry for tea, a slightly different recipe to normal. DH liked it so that's a bonus as usually if it's not got meat in he moans! I'm glad the cold is going and you are feeling back to normal. 

Nickynack, hope you have a lovely time at Italian restaurant. It's nice to get dressed up to go out isn't it. Let us know what pud you have  thanks for you message today. Not my time but I'm routing for you, and the others. Would be lovely to have a BFP on the board. Xx

Amoeba, my office did Xmas jumper day last year. I actually like them and some of them are quite tastefully done I think. Anything in the slightest Christmassy and cosy I just like.  

Sarah, do you think you will be cycling again in the new year or is it all dependant on how quick you can sort a donor? I hope we cycle again together. I don't want to leave a huge gap between cycling again but as it will be a fresh go next I need a couple of months to gather myself, get Xmas done which I intend to enjoy then hope to start in 2016. Hoping that will be our year xx

Amy, thanks for you message, made me have another cry! Anyway I think it's good to cry, feel a whole lot better afterwards! Any progress on the sewing today?

Kalm, you asked about pumpkin nut butter. It's a meridian brand and I got mine from a local healthy food shop but I think Holland and Barrett possibly sell it. I would say it's got a bitter taste and can imagine it's not everyone's cup of tea but I quite like random unusual flavours! Yes it's disappointing, I wonder where AF had got too! I know that I'm on a fair bit of progesterone so maybe it's keeping it away. 

Wildflower, are you in France now? 

Sorry no more personals, on phone and can't scroll back far enough but you are all in my thoughts. I still have my orange m&m on my side table so keeping it as good luck for you all even though Lillie has enough to share round! Hehe. As you've all probably guessed it won't be long until I'm back running and gyming it like a crazy person! Xx


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo....ur right i do hav loads......the original 4 i think cud still signify an important number but time will tell!! 

thanks for all ur support ladies i can do this i know i can an i need to get my PMA back!! as babycakes pointed out things are never the same an hopefully my body is concentrating on a select few

xxx


----------



## LJH80

Well done on the Jo Malone purchase Beccaboo, my MIL got me the lime basil and madarin one for my birthday and I literally fall in love with it every time I move! I hope it cheers you up in the short and long term. What flavour did you go for?

I know I still have a way to go until OTD but if it doesn't work out I'll probably be looking at Jan too although we will need to start the search for a private clinic as I only had 2 funded cycles. 

I hope you enjoy your own facial as yours was cancelled and I think you are being amazing today, I'll take a leaf out of your book for how to cope if I get bad news too xx


----------



## lillieb87

lhj i thought if u didn't have a transfer (as u didnt in it 1st cycle) it doesn't actually count as a round? hopefully u wont need another round anyway   xx


----------



## LJH80

My clinic said as soon as you take the first injection it counts as the cycle...I actually thought if you didn't get to EC it doesn't count but apparently not!! I wonder if they all have differnt rules - I guess with the NHS paying as soon as you have used the drugs they have spent money!


----------



## lillieb87

hummm i asked my clinic on last cycle an they seemed to think if you didn't get to transfer then it didn't count! its all very confusing isnt it x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, I think the 4 signify a very special number. 
Support is what we are hear for. Xx  

Ljh, I already have a blackberry and bey and today I got one of their new scents called cardamom and mimosa. Aren't they just so lovely though, and you can combine scents too. The lady who served me also gave me two little body cream samples and they are nice aswell. I reckon she felt sorry for me as I had no make up on, (ready for facial) and I looked a bit rough after a cry! 
I only have two fresh funded and two FET funded if you have Frosties so next round will be funded again which I'm thankful for. 
Aww, for me I have to feel thankful for what I do have and however heartbreaking this is if i mope around it really will just eat me up. Me and DH are happy, we love our life together and we will just look now towards the next round and hope it's our turn.

Xx


----------



## lillieb87

thats the exact attitude beccaboo my dh says the same....i am most important to him he married me for me not because he wanted me to have a baby for him although nothing would make him happier than having our own  (human) family but he says we can struggle through this together.....he can be sweet at times!! xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie are you hoping for quads?!  

Beccaboo the perfume sounds really nice, no progress on the sewing because the extra binding material I need to do the edges hasn't arrived yet   I'm pleased you & dh are able to look at the positives in life on such a difficult day x  

Ljh it sounds harsh that your clinic counts the first injection as a cycle, hopefully you won't need any more treatment anyway x


----------



## lillieb87

amy u are making me laugh something I havent done all day....apart from in footlocker when dh spent ages lookin for some trainers he saw last time that he couldn't find this time then started saying its always the case always see things an then they sell out....transpired someone was trying them on!! 

haha not hopin for quads but 4 day 5 embryos would be good....very good! lol my dh raised his eyebrows when i read out ur comment! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy/Lillie, that comment made me laugh too!  xx


----------



## LJH80

Hmmm cardamom and mimosa sounds lovely (I miss a mimosa with s Sunday brunch 😜)


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all. 

Beccaboo - Sending you lots of love tonight.  I hope 2016 is your year. We're hoping to try again Jan-March time; like you, we want to enjoy Christmas before the crazy treatment thing starts again. 

lillie - Glad your DH is being so lovely.  Did you say you're being scanned again tomorrow? I know the travel is a pain but it's good they're keeping an eye on you.

LJH - It's frustrating that clinics all have different rules. Obviously my FET was still classed as a cycle even though I never had a transfer; on my one funded fresh cycle I was told that after EC, that was classed as a 'cycle' because that's the most expensive part of the process.

Snowywhite - Yum, I love a doughnut!

NickyNack - Enjoy your evening out tonight. 

Westies - Congratulations on being PUPO!

HI Amoeba, Amy, Babycakes, Helen, Kalm, everyone else. Sorry to those I've missed. Manic day at work today (which is good) and just catching up on Mistresses (my favourite trashy TLC show). DW called the clinic yesterday re: our donor, I don't know if I mentioned it, the nurse we need to speak to had gone home so we'll try again on Mon. My diet has gone out the window, can't seem to focus being in this limbo bit, hopefully I'll get in the zone when I know what's going on.


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, so sorry it did not work this time! I really kept fingers crossed for you... you sound quite positive, thats great...one day will be your day!  

lillie, as the others have said, its quality over quantity. with more than 12 eggs I would be afraid of ohss anyway...I had about 10 eggs each cycle, 8 fertilized and twice it turned out positive. my doctor said to me, its better to do it more natural and have less but better quality eggs...and your numbers sound ok to me. atay positive! 

westies, congrats on being pupo with twins! the changes you made aound very promising ro me...fingers crossed this time is your time! 

kalm, I havent posted on the other thread this evening but read your post re dizziness. have you checked your iron levels? I am going to do the same next week, as I had palpitations today and I know in my last pregnancy this time was the point I had low iron levels. 

xx


----------



## NickyNack

So just had a lovely meal with lovely company at a really nice restaurant, but went to the loo, wiped and there was brown stringy blood... We have just got home and I went to the loo and there was more on my panty liner and when I inserted my pessaries with the applicator there was lots more, I now have cramps so I think it's game over for me   I am so gutted and don't know if I have the strength to cope with this and wait until Wed for the inevitable, I want to be strong but I feel like I'm never going to be a mum now and even if we can do another cycle dread going through this again for another failure. Sorry for AFM post but I know you all understand how hard this all is xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awwwww lovely nickynack you poor love ... We do all know exactly how that feels. And why is it it so often seems to happen just when you're really having a good day. But you know what ... There are no rules in this bloody game (excuse the pun ) and you could just as easily be pg but losing some old blood as not be pg. I know it sounds totally impossible but try and stay positive for your embies and we will cheer them on too. 
Thinking of you and sending  
Beccaboo the hugs are coming your way too my lovely cc friend. I'm so sorry this wasn't your time and I totally admire your  positive attitude. Thinking of you as you transition from cycle to in-between-cycles. 
Westies many congrats for being pupo. It has been a fair old journey for you these past few months and I am so pleased that today's results were so promising. 
Lillie you are clearly a slow cooker in female form! This is a good thing! Follies don't need microwaving in a week or so, they need slow roasting over a longer time to let all that goodness build up  
I hope the scan tomorrow is encouraging. 
Ok ladies forgive the lack of further personals but I need to be up relatively early to go down to Somerset for parents in law's 50th wedding anniversary do. 
Sleep well and have glorious Sunday's, all of you.


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Muchmore but don't think there is any chance of pg now as bleeding heavily and it's red with really bad cramps, sat on the loo crying DP has wisked me up and put me back to bed   is there any point in doing a test do you think or should I not bother? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - my heart sank while reading your post from last night. What cruel timing while you were out for your lovely meal too. I'm glad you were organised and had a panty liner with you. If I were you, I'd be tempted to test using FMU this morning. Your clinic's OTD is very cautious and you're now past EC+14 days. At least that way, you can move on rather than having to wait until Wednesday. I'm so so sorry that this has happened. It's such a cruel process and I wish I could make it all better for each and every one of us. What progesterone support are you on? Just pessaries? Remind me, have you ever bled before OTD in the past? If so, you may want to look on to injectable progesterone. I bled at 7dp5dt on my first cycle so have used Lubion each time ever since and always got to OTD. May be worth looking into. I'll never forget that horrendous feeling of unecpectedly finding blood (and my Dad was visiting at the time). I personally think it's so much worse to bleed before OTD than to get a BFN on test day. Huge huge hugs  Look after yourself today and lots of treats are definitely in order xx


----------



## lillieb87

nickynack sending   hun i was so sad to read it post this morning! if i were you i would test instead of agonising until wednesday. Thinkin of you hun this process is so hard an cruel to the nicest of people xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Nickynack, so sorry to hear of the bleed. As Westies said I would test if I had a bleed, you did have ET before me didn't you so it does seem a long time to wait until Wednesday to test. You did have two put back didn't you, could it possibly be one hasn't taken maybe but one may have stuck? I guess testing would put your mind at rest. I understand it must be devastating and a shock to see blood when you least expecting it. 
This is such a horrible process and so not fair. Take care of yourself lovely and let us know how testing goes if you feel up to posting, we are all here for support. Xxx


----------



## wildflower

NickyNack - I'm so sorry lovely, it isn't over until you test of course, this could be clot related, but I know how it feels and it is hard to stay positive when bleeding heavily  
I know you say this is the end of your chance to be a mummy, but it really isn't. You have so many options open to you and you can still become a mummy if you decide to be single too. 

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok. You do sound positive but I'm glad to hear you've done some crying too. All this waiting will seem like nothing once your child has arrived, but still now every knock like this is so hard xxx

Westies congrats on being pupo lovely. And thanks for mentioning about your dizzy spell during the electro acupuncture, glad to hear it wasn't just me. Am I right in thinking you have had just one fresh round and you had quite a lot frosties from that round? 

Sorry for lack of personals, I'm in France on my phone. We're in collioure which is beautiful, leaving today for a house inland. The weather is very similar to Britain, although it was lovely on the day we arrived - sunny and warm - so I think we've just picked a chilly week. 
I had a tiny anxiety attack last night, partly because I felt a bit sick after eating to much rich food, but I think also just a bit of stress about upcoming treatment.
Also I've been offered one of the jobs I had the interview for, it's a fantastic job and the offer is brilliant BUT I want to work part time (4 days) so I can spend a day with my daughter. I'm still deciding and it is tempting to take the role anyway, but I'm planning to turn it down. I think when you have been through ivf it really makes you aware of priorities in life. In that, I know how lucky I am to have rose and I want to make sure I take all the opportunities to see her and make the most of her being small and fun. Money and career goals take a firm second place to all that.

Anyway sorry it had been a sad weekend for the ccs. Wishing you ask peaceful beautiful autumn Sundays xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - I'm really sorry to hear this. I know it feels like a long shot but just test anyway in case the bleed isn't af.
Over on the BFP board I'd say about a third of us who got pregnant bled at some point, even red blood with clots and cramping. So it's not over until that little pee stick says it's over. I have everything crossed that there's still a chance.
Westies' suggestions of testing this am is a good one as is the one about injectable progesterone (if it is af)

Big hugs x


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - thinking of you   xx

Wildflower - congratulations on the job offer, that's fab! Have you expressed your thoughts to them about working four days? If they want you, they may consider it so it's worth a try! You never know until you ask. 
I totally agree about priorities and admire you for making that decision. My sister had breast cancer a few years ago and that when things changed for me. My CV looks a bit bizarre because of the decisions I've made since then but who cares?! Family first every time - we only live once. Oh and I love the name Rose - there's a strong family connection on both sides with the name so it'll definitely feature somewhere if we have a girl(s!). In terms of my cycles, no - I've had two fresh and two frozen now (this is my 4th). I didn't get any frosties from my first fresh (and only NHS) cycle. We were then very lucky to win a free cycle at the Lister in the annual Infertility Network UK charity draw and from this, we got five frosties. The two we transferred yesterday are numbers two and three. Four and five are six day blastocysts still 'on ice'! Enjoy France. All these trips to France are making me feel I need to plan a trip! We used to go on summer holidays to either France or Cornwall each year and I think I'll try and go to both next year. DH and I were talking about driving over and using the Eurotunnel so we can take the pooch on an adventure. Just need to get him a passport he he x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Nickynack.   Thinking of you. The only way to know if it's over is to do a poas, bleeding could be from 1 that didn't make it xxx   

Wildflower congrats on the job offer, is it worth contacting them before you turn it didn't, to see if they will let you work part-time? No harm in asking xx

 to all the ccs, and hope you have some nice plans xx   

AFM defo coming down with something 😟 Friday I had a headache all day and kinda felt out of sorts, yesterday I woke with a sore throat but felt OK until afternoon when I felt out of sorts, had a bit of a temperature and looked peaky, so had an early night with a Beechams....today woke with blocked nose, sore throat, sore eyes and a headache, generally just feel like crap 😖😖😖😁😁😁😟😟😟😟 Got so much to do today...got to sort clothes for holiday as wont have time during week and have a massive pile of marking that needs doing for tomorrow, when all I want to do is curl up in a ball! X


----------



## LJH80

Nickynack im so sorry you think af has come! It is so cruel, as everyone says still do your test just in case. Take care today x


----------



## wildflower

Westies France us beautiful - taking the dog in the train is a good idea. I'm not sure I'd come again in October though, the weather is about the same as the uk but the UK has the bonus of ask the beautiful deciduous trees changing colour right now. I really love autumn in England!
Rose is quite a common name right now but I'm so glad we chose it, it really suits her. If I'd had my way she would be Frida which is quite funny to think of right now  
I have said I want a four day job to the company, but they offered full time only. I'll be clear that I'd live to work for them but family comes first. To be honest I think they don't want to set a precedent to a team member who is about to go on maternity leave. That isn't my issue, there will be other opportunities I just know this would have been good for the cv. I'm not worried I know I'm not going to look back and regret this if it means spending more time with my family. Family first!

Love to you all, NickyNack thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh NickyNack, I'm so sorry to read your post this morning sweetie.  As all the others have said, its not over until you get the test done, so please dont wait until Wed to do yours, I'm sure it will help to know one way or the other.    
xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey everyone just tested with early response test and def just 1 line and negative   I've called the out of hours nurse at my clinic and she said to carry on with the fragmin and pessaries until Wed and to test then and call in with the results unless I really was sure was AF but she recommended I should continue so I will. Thanks for all ur lovely and supportive messages I really don't know what I would do without you all. Thanks Westies and Snowy for ur advise re the progesterone I will make a note of the injectable one that you have taken Westies and how it worked for you as my I started bleeding the day before test date last time when I had MC, so the pessaries obv aren't working by taking me to OTD.

Going to take tomorrow and Tue off to get my head together and be upset and then that's it I'm going to put a lid on it and move on. I will ask for follow up appointment on Wed for ASAP and where we will ask if we can be ref to this board for another funded cycle as they were very positive about this option during my last follow up appointment, so fx. If not will borrow some money off my Mum and Dad that they have put away for me if I get married, don't feel like can give up just yet


----------



## LJH80

So sorry nickynack - so disappointing but your plan for a few days off sounds good. Take care of yourself and fx for another funded cycle x


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack I'm so sorry you are going through this     I really hope it isn't af & it is definitely worth continuing with the progesterone especially if that is what the clinic has recommended   Did they say to continue with the fragmin as well? Isn't that a blood thinner? Sending you lots of love & hugs x


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, It's so strange how our bodies work, you get your AF and mines no where to be seen! Honestly though I am so sorry to hear that you tested negative, really not fair. You take your couple of days off and do what the nurse said and retest on Wednesday to check again. Even though I tested negative my notes say to call the clinic with result (which I will do tomorrow) and they may well tell me to keep taki g the medication and retest on day 22. how Many funded goes have you had/do you get? Big hugs lovely. 

Wildflower, when do you think you will hear about the offer job you interviewed for. Maybe worth calling them and asking about a 4 day week. Can you not ask if you can fit nearly full time hours in a 4 day? I know some ladies do that at my work, one lady works 30 hours in 4 days opposed to the 35 the rest of us do in 5 days so that nearly full time. I love Autumn too, I'm a huge fan of our British seasons, I think I'd get bored of having one season the whole time. I'm doing ok thanks, sad of course but I can't dwell on it, there isn't anything I can do but move forward.  

Amoeba, yOu must have caught snowys cold! Well hope the dosing up on beechams help things, plus you want rid before your hols! 

Hope all you cc's are ok. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - sorry to hear about the single line. It sounds like you are taking a positive approach. I'm glad you're not giving up. You will be a mummy someday soon.
Fyi the injectable projesterone I was on was Gestone. I had that plus the pessaries. My clinic said some people don't absorb projesterone from the pessaries. Even though they didn't know whether that would be the case with me, they put me on both anyway. Apparently too much projesterone is not a problem but too little is.
I was also on Fragmin as it's meant to help prevent mc but had to come off it when I had that bleed as it might have made things worse/ caused it.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry NickyNack  I'm gutted for you. Sending you lots of love at a difficult time. I had injectable progesterone last time on Westies' advice (mine was prontogest) so I'd agree that it'd be worth looking into next time.


----------



## lillieb87

so so sorry nickynack sendin you   how many cycles funded do you get? u sound like you are approaching things positively an havin a few days off sounds best thing to do x

wildflower congrats on the job offer hun do what u feels best but as others hav said maybr speak to them about a 4 day week! glad u an ur family are having fun! i like autumn to...all the different variations of orange leaves makes me smile to myself!

ameoba sorry to hear you arnt feeling well hun hope u get better soon xx

westies hope ur enjoying ur PUPO bubble hun! gettin ur pooch a passport made me smile bet it wud be soooo cute!

beccaboo how u dping today huni?

muchmore hope ur enjoying the 5oth anniversary celebrations xx

sarah sounds like u had a busy day yesterday....is today the same?

afm utterly exhausted just got back from scan an ec booked for tuesday....apparently they hav grown beautifully since yesterday an hoping for 11ish eggs!! i hope for that many too....trigger is midnight tonight

Just wantes to thank you all for ur support an encouraging words yesterday....i seemed to hit a hard spot where i couldnt see anything being "good" xx


----------



## NickyNack

Snowy and Sarah I have made note of the progesterone injections you take - anyone else had any different? The nurse said to carry on with pessaries - do you all think I should not do anymore fragmin shots then - guess won't help with the bleeding? I've had 2 funded cycles but St my last follow up appt I asked if they would recommend us to the board for a possible further funded cycle and they said they would so will try this option. Just worry I am running out of eggs and after Xmas I will have even less as I'm 40 in Feb   

DP has been great and said he is totally on board with further cycles and if they fail thinks we should go for adoption so it's comforting to know we are on the same page   We will all be mummies one way or another and will not let this bleeding infertility stop us xx


----------



## lillieb87

nickynack last cycle an again this cycle i was on prontogest like sarah ..my af didnt show up until 3 days after clinic told me to stop due to bfn. So pleased to hear dp is being supportive an things are getting better in that area xx

what is fragmin for? x


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Lillie I'm defo going to ask for injections of progesterone as the pessaries obv don't work on their own and surely my clinic will want to stop my AF coming early if they let me go again - what if they say no? 

Fragmin is to thin my blood to stop blood clots after my MC last time xx


----------



## lillieb87

I would push for it Nicky an if u end up funding it urself even more of a reason to push unless they can give u a really good (medical) reason not to!! i cant see them refusing though.

Fragmin sounds a bit like clexane....xx


----------



## NickyNack

Yep I will defo be pushing for it Lillie and also going to ask about intrailpids too after hearing a few of you having this before you cycled - if you are self funding how much did this cost extra?

I am soooo rooting for the rest of you amazing ladies still cycling - Lillie, Amy, Westies and LJH. I really hope you all get ur BFP to restore my faith in this bleeding nightmare. I will be here for support and will have everything crossed for you all. Thanks to you all too as I don't know how I would have got through any of this without you all - sending you lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nicky - I'm not sure you need to stop taking fragmin. I just did as I had a blood clot and since it's a blood thinner it could have been causing it to bleed out, stopping it from clotting. Apparently bleeding a clot out is a bad thing. If it's af I guess fragmin won't make any difference.

lillie - so glad your scan was better. 11 is great and they should be good quality as they've grown nice and slowly. 

Wildflower - congrats on the job! Even if you don't take it, it's a great sign that employers want you. Pity they won't let you do part time though.

Amoeba - sorry you've got the cold. If it is the same one I had it lasts about 4/5 days so at least you don't have to suffer for too long. Take lots of Day Nurse and Night Nurse to get you through.

Beccaboo - hope you're feeling ok today and have found some nice things to do to take your mind off things. Maybe now is the time to persuade DH that you should get a kitten. Then next year when you have a LO, he/ she will have a cat to play with!

AFM - watching the rugby (as usual) hoping that Scotland can hang on (but doubting they can). 
Beef stew with lots of healthy veg in the oven so that will be a nice comforting meal later.


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - my clinic has a 'patients before profit' ethos and recently halved the price of intralipid infusions as they noticed more people wanting to have it. It now costs £125 per infusion (was £250). London clinics will be charging A LOT more than this. Remind me which clinic you're with? Oh and Lubion costs £8 per vial at my clinic x

Lillie - great news from the scan and to have EC booked in. Yey! x

Hi everyone else x

AFM - have had a very lazy day and just watched "Did you hear about the Morgans?" with SJP and Hugh Grant. Typical RomCom but had an infertility element to the story line and a happy ending. I'd reccomend it! DH has managed to sell his old van today too. Wahoo! x


----------



## Nahla

nickynack, a big hug. sorry you are going through this. I really hope the test results still change until wednesday. maybe you can do a progesterone level in blood while still taking the pessaries? if it is high enough for early pregnancy, you dont need the injections. I did one after my bfp, it was a bit low and I took one more dose daily afterwards. maybe worth to ask for? re intralipids: dont they have any side effects? dont you need to have a real indication like an immune issue to take them? remember, I had 3 failed IUI, 2 failed fresh icsi and 3 failed fet before I got my first bfp and I dont have any issue obviously, as the second time round it worked in the first fet. could be just bad luck. 

beccaboo, I hope you are still doing ok? xx

afm: think I will try to get signed off tomorrow...will be 24 weeks, had palpitations a few times during the last days and can hardly climb one stair before I get problems breathing. I think it might be either low iron level, which I had last time, or thyroid imbalance. will go and check this tomorrow, but I also had a few contractions and think it would be best to stop working and rest a bit more...last time my waters broke at 31 weeks ( well it was just a tiny leak but I got contractions and stayed in hospital until ds came with 34 weeks) and I definitely want to avoid this. And my work is not sitting at a desk all day, but quite a bit running around and quite stressful. I work 50% but full and long days and its not easy to reduce stress once I am there.


----------



## IloveWesties

Nahla - I had intralipids prescribed emphirically as I've never had the NK Cell testing done and therefore don't have any diagnosed problems. The consultant told me there was no side effects of note (but can't be given to people with soya/egg/milk allergy but I don't have any of those). Sometimes doing things differently on a cycle makes us feel more positive, even if there is no clinical reason but if there's no harm them it's worth a try! Good luck with getting signed off work so you can rest up x


----------



## Smileycat

*Beccaboo* - I hope you're ok. I really admire your strength and positivity at what must be a difficult time. Sending you hugs  On a positive side, it is great that you have a nice holiday to look forward to, you know that you can fall pregnant and you know your next cycle will be funded. It also sounds like you and your DH have a great relationship too! I know it's hard to remember the positives when you're feeling down, but I find that it helps me deal with the disappointment. Take care of yourself lovely. Hoping 2016 will be our year. x

*Nickynack* - I hope you're ok too. I'm so sorry, this is so unfair. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Take the time to take care and treat yourself. Hopefully you can have your follow up meeting next week to help you move on and look forward. Don't give up! We're all here for you. x

*Sarah *- Hope you're ok and get to speak with your clinic soon re the donor.

*Westies* - Congratulations that you are PUPO with twins! Very exciting - great quality blasties too!! They must be very strong to survive a thaw and develop further. You really have thrown everything at it this time and I truly hope you get your BFP. I hope you have time to relax over the next 10 days. Lots of warming foods and laughter should work a treat.  Sending positive sticky vibes 

*Amoeba *- Sorry to hear you're unwell. My DH had it last week. Dose up and rest if you can. Appreciate you've now found your trainers, but if you've room for more New Balance have a lovely purple and orange pair. O have them in green and purple and they are so comfortable and help to cheer up my outfit.

*Lillie* - what a difference 24 hours makes. I only caught up on progress today and I let out a cheer when I read your post. Fantastic news. Best of luck for trigger tonight lovely. You can do this!

*Wildflower *- congratulations on the job offer! Agree with the other CC's that it's worth asking about part time/flexi working. Are you also waiting to hear about the other job you applied for? In the meantime enjoy your break and keep warm!

*Nahla* - I am really concerned for you and hope you do get signed off this week. If not, can you take annual leave? Work is not important you've got to put your health first.

HI to Amy, Snowy, Kalm, Babycakes, Cara and anyone else I missed.

AFM, I had a lovely weekend - afternoon tea at a posh hotel followed by Dara O'Briain, it helped take my mind off things and look forward. [we're still debating whether we transfer one or two embryos and when we think we'll be ready to try again]

The recent cc news just reinforces what an emotional process this is. I hate the uncertainty, self doubt the highs and the lows. Each time you're just rolling dice and hoping for the best. Whilst it's difficult and heartbreaking at times I still think it's important to keep going to achieve your dream of being a mummy. We all deserve it.

Sending love and hugs



xx


----------



## NickyNack

I'll ask in my follow up appt about changes to my cycle so thanks all for the advise  

Nahla I would seriously get so,e time off from work asylum would never forgive ur self if anything happened to ur social twins as Smiley says work just ain't worth ur health and that of ur Los   And yes ur prob right just bad luck and had a feeling yest morn when I went food shopping with my mum that it halt worked and AF was on its way  

Wildflower hope ur having a lovely hol and congrats on the job Hun xx

Lillie hope trigger goes ok and not long now for you xx

Smiley ur so right in what you say, some of us have been knocked down by this but we need to get back up, get healthy and ready for next year and our next cycle or what ever other journey we are on xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley I saw the new balance ones, but DH has new balance and we kinda have matching Jack Wolfskin coats so really didn't want same type trainers as him 😝 X glad you had a nice weekend, love a bit of afternoon tea xxx oh and I would always say 2  

Nahla hope you manage to get time off work and rest, we do t want any of the ccs going into early labour and with your history   you need to take it easy xxx

Lillie good luck with trigger tonight   xx

Thanks for advice on cold, unfortunately there isn't a lot I can take as they all affect blood sugars but Beechams powder and rest seems to be working (so far) had a long nap (3hrs) after lunch and felt a bit better, however starting to feel like I'm burning up again. Didn't manage to sort clothes for holiday but did mark the books. Going to watch X factor, have another Beechams and then go to bed and hope I'm feeling in work mode in the morning xxx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack definitely worth asking about changes to the treatment for next time, I'm please dp is looking after you, take care x  

Helen did you get your tattoo?  

Beccaboo I hope you are ok x  

Wildflower congratulations on the job offer, like the others said it might be worth asking about whether they would consider making it part time? If not spending time with your daughter is definitely more important, I hope you enjoy the holiday even if it isn't very warm x  

Amoeba sorry to hear you aren't feeling well x  

Lillie exciting that you are triggering tonight & in for ec on Tuesday! The lucky m&m's are obviously working x  

Cara, LJH & Westies I hope you are all doing ok in your pupo bubbles x  

Smileycat I'm pleased you had a nice weekend, were there any nice cakes at your afternoon tea? X  

Sarah I hope you get good news on your donor soon x  

Nahla I hope you get signed off, there are more important things in life than work x  

Snowy Scotland were so close with the rugby, it would have been nice for one of the home nation teams to get through x  

Kalm I hope you are ok & haven't spent the whole weekend doing post holiday washing & ironing x  

Babycakes I hope you & Bert are ok x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

I haven't achieved very much today after getting up to take my dad to the airport at 3am   I went back to bed when I got back at 5am but it still feels like it has been a long day


----------



## HelenGB

Sorry for my lack of posts over the last couple of days. With my sister being here I felt rude to be in my phone/computer all the time.

I have read back a couple of posts. Beccaboo and nicky. I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you both. Hopefully your respective clinics will be able to take something positive from this experience and put something extra towards your next cycles. Maybe the 3 of us will cycle together again in Jan?

And yup Amy, I did get my tattoo. It hurt a lot more than my ankle one did. I'd read it was a sore plxe to have it, bit I also read that the ankle is worse so I guess I want expecting it to be that sore.

I'll change my profile pic to it so you can all see


----------



## HelenGB

Oh and I posted the book to you yesterday ljh, hope you get it soon xx


----------



## Snowy white1

A bit random but does anyone know what you're meant to do with injured birds? 
We had one in our garden that doesn't seem to be able to fly. He looks ok apart from that though. He's just been sitting in our garden for the last two days so we decided to bring him inside so he's not so cold. He's now in a box in the conservatory with some bread and bird food.
Perhaps it would have been easier to just let him die but it seems like it would be a pretty horrible, slow death and DH and I felt bad knowing he was out there. Not sure what to do now...


----------



## HelenGB

Oh snowy how horrible. That poor birdy. I'd call a local vet and ask their opinion. Hope he recovers soon


----------



## Amy76

Snowy I would contact your local vet tomorrow & see what they say, I tried to rescue a baby pigeon earlier this year when it fell out of its nest by making it a new nest out of a hanging basket next to where the old nest was in the hope it's parents returned to it but I think the bump on the head was too much for it   I also looked after a racing pigeon a couple of years ago which seemed a bit lost, I put food out for it & during the day it would walk about outside & come in the office (the dogs were very good & just watched it walking around) then it would spend the night in a stable with the top half of the door open, one day it wasn't around & I like to think it felt better & went home  

Helen well done with the tattoo, I hope you had fun with your sister x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, brilliant news on your scan today, hope that's left you feeling much more positive. Good luck for trigger at midnight, it that was me I'd have difficulty staying awake! Not long until EC. Xx

Snowy, I hope you enjoyed your beef stew. Shame Scotland didn't win. 

Nickynack, I'm glad you and DP have sorted things so you can face this one together at such a difficult time. Perhaps plan something to do together to help take your mind off things a bit. Hope the next couple days off work help. We will support each other with another cycle when our dreams of being parents happen. Stay positive lovely, we are strong ladies! Xx

Nahla, I agree that you should definitely be getting signed off. With twins I'm guessing it's much tougher and you have to put your health and those of your little twins first. Sounds like you know what you should be doing so hope you get that time off for a well deserved rest and time spent with DS before the twins make an appearance! When do they say your due date is/or how many weeks do you go with twins? 
I'm doing fine thanks for asking, had a nice chill day today and only got one week left at work before 2 weeks annual leave! Yippee.  

Smiley, aww thanks for your little message, I tend not to dwell on things that I can't do anything about too much. I feel down about it yes but Me and DH are very much the same like that and like to look forward. Yes one more week at work then a much needed holiday. A week in our cosy cottage and then second week at home. Will feel like a proper break from work. 
We can  support each other again on another cycle.  
Also glad you enjoyed afternoon tea and dara. Xx

Cara, how's things going with you? 

Amoeba, me and DH have matching north face jackets with matching walking trousers so when we go for walks DH always says whatever must we look like. He says I've copied him! Haha
Having an early night sounds a good idea. 

Ljh, hope you are all ok lovely. 

Westies, hope you are enjoying being PUPO. Take it easy lovely and hope you have some nice things planned in the 2ww to keep you nicely occupied. 

Kalm, how's things? I told you in my last post that the pumpkin seed butter was meridian brand, it's actually not, I looked today and it's Biona Organic. 

Amy how are you feeling? That is a very early start! Are you feeling tired ready for an early night? 

Much more, hi. And hope you are having a lovely weekend. Have you done anything nice with your Sunday? 

Hi babycakes, hope you are taking it easy with little Bert and having a nice relaxing weekend. 

Helen, I see Amy mentioned tattoo which I saw on **. Looks lovely, did it hurt? 

Hi wildflower in France! Xx

Sarah, are you hoping to hear from the donor coordinator tomorrow? Hope it gives you some info on what is going to happen next. Are you still looking to use the same donor that you had for DS? 

Have I missed anyone, hope not, hello to you all just incase. 

I'm feeling ok today, chilled out ready to get this week of work done. So glad we planned and booked our holiday as so looking forward to that. 
I know there are some more test dates coming up this week so good luck ladies and look forward to another week of chatter. Xx


----------



## LJH80

Snowey call rspb or rspca they should advise you what to do, they either send someone out depending on where you live or ask you to take it to a vet. Apparently vets are expected to take wild animals even though they don't really like to, I did it with a hedgehog last year.


----------



## LJH80

Helen thanks for the book. Love the tattoo, very cute

Lillie - yay for trigger tonight, hopefully you are now feeling good about your numbers and sizes and will get a lovely bunch of good quality embryos 

Beccaboo your 2 weeks off sound idyllic, and come at the right time, this week will fly by and be here before you know it. Autumn days and nights in a cottage will be perfect 

Afm, thanks to everyone still thinking of us ladies still pupo, I've continued to have what I believe are af pains as all to familiar, last night I felt so ill I couldn't sleep so went downstairs until 1am (I fall asleep 10 on the dot every night so very strange for me) then I came upstairs went to loo and came over really faint and like I was going to be sick, I actually thought I would pass out I felt so bad and had awful cramps. I was so worried I would faint I couldn't even make it to my bedroom where dh was blissfully unaware so just flopped on the bed in the spare room, I didn't even have energy to pull the blanket over me! I rolled about for a bit then woke up around 5am when the heating came on and crawled into my bed! I have then felt awful all day with worse headache ever - I can only explain it like a bad hangover when you roll in at 5am! Feeling bit better now but never had anything like that before. I'm thinking it's going to be one hell of an af if it does come!


----------



## lillieb87

ljh my friend was like that an she was pregnant xx


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - sorry to hear about your terrible night and the hangover today without the pleasure of the cocktails the night before! Sounds like it could be very positive though. Fingers crossed x


----------



## NickyNack

LJH I had horrendous headaches/migraines last week and also did on my last cycle - I think it's the progesterone - you must drink lots of water, eat little and often (I felt sick and my headache worse when I didn't eat) and just go to bed early with cold flannel on your head or them cool patches. I didn't bother with paracetamol,as do no good. I do suffer with migraines anyway and think the progesterone in the 2nd week if the 2ww brought them on. Hope you feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## LJH80

Just been to the loo and have some blood? Just a little but I'll see what the morning brings 😥


----------



## Nahla

lillie, good luck with the trigger...

afm: almost sure I get signed off as my doc already asked me last time if I still want to work... 😉 you are all right, there are mire important things than work its just that I always feel bad if signed off... almost like cheating although I know it is rubbish  

EDD is 8/02 the same as for a singleton, but I will get an elective cs dare maybe 10 days before I guess...


----------



## NickyNack

Oh LJH I hope u are just spotting and things will be ok - I will keep everything crossed for you tonight and will be thinking of you as know what ur feeling. Stay strong lovely and try to get some sleep sending you big   Xxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello orangey lovelies ... Which my phone just tried to autocorrect to orangutan lovelies    
Lillie you must be about to trigger so all the best for that and hoorah on your 11 follies growing so well. 
Nickynack sorry for the tough old day you've had. I too was on gestone in my last 2 full cycles and it helped so much to be able to get to otd without the head wrecking experience of bleeding. 
Ljh I'm just hanging on in there for you that this is all just progesterone reaction and your emby is doing good. 
Wildflower congrats on being offered the job and I'm glad you're enjoying France. 
Amoeba the cold sounds grim. I hope you feel better tomorrow or can take a day off. 
Amy hope you get good sleep tonight. 
Mahla it does sound like those little ones are asking you to rest up more  I hope you get signed off quickly. 
Sorry for no more personals but my travel lodge free half hour of wifi is nearly up  
AFM the in laws 50th anniversary party was lovely. Lots of family so lots of talking. Feeling a bit weary after it all but it was worth it. One cousin there of my DH who hadn't had kids and is older than us. I really wanted to ask her story but didn't want to be too up front and there wasn't really a good private moment. I might ******** her though as I'm pretty sure it's infertility from what my MIL has said. 
Home tomorrow


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - so sorry to read that you had bleeding last night. Thinking of you this morning x

Amy and CaraJ - how are you both doing on the 2WW? Not long now for both of you x

Lillie - enjoy your drug free day  x

MuchMore - I forgot to ask, where in Somerset were you? x

Hello everyone else. I hope it's a good news week all round x


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH sorry to read of bleeding last night. Remember several ladies speak of spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy don't lose hope yet xxx


AFM still feel rough but in work as not coming in means not getting paid...would rather suffer than lose pay.... Means I can spread my germs around lots of children who probably gave it to me in the first place 😜 X

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## lillieb87

ameoba sorry ur still not well hun! maybe spread the germs will equal smaller class numbers in the nxt frw days hehe

ljh sorry to hear about the blood..how are u this morning?

nicmynack how u doing hun?

much more flad u had a nice time

Hello to.all you other ladies.....Monday again  but i have 2 weeks off now!!

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, sorry to read you had a bleed. I hope it's not come to anything this morning I really do. Xx

Amoeba, only one more week to go lovely and then holiday time for both of us! Hope you feel better soon though. 

Lillie, enjoy your two weeks off, I certainly can't wait for mine. Xx

Morning everyone, I hope you are all well and ready for the week ahead. 
Xx


----------



## Smileycat

LJH - How are you this morning? 

Amoeba - Sorry you have to work when ill. Hope you manage to get through the day.

Helen - Nice tattoo. Very dainty!

Muchmore - glad you enjoyed the party.

Lillie - Hope you're relaxing ahead of EC. Must be nice to have two weeks off   What do you have planned?

Wishing you all a great week!

x


----------



## lillieb87

hi smiley how are u? have u started ur new position yet? today i am takin my niece to see Pan as i hav her 3 days this week whilst she is on school holidays. Tomorrow is ec weds is chilling out Thursday i am taking my niece out for dinner with my 2 friends an their children next week i am bridal shoppin with my sisters an mum! enough to keep me busy in the 2ww!!! 

the sun is really shining here today its really warm!

xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, just a quick update as at work for the first time in ages and been pretty useless so far as in the loo every few minutes. Woke up and had nothing so felt good, came to work and had familiar pains want to loo had some red blood, assumed it was af so told dh all over. Been back to loo about 5 times since and nothing at all not even a tiny bit!! I do have a bit of sore pain I think from pessaries so wonder if this was bleeding a bit as does feel really sore when I wipe! I am hoping this is the case. I am trying to remain positive and hope pains are just normal. Tbh when I thought it was af I felt ok and not quite as bad as I thought so if it does come I hope I will cope better then last time. 

Thanks for all your concerns I'll keep you updated with knocker watch


----------



## LJH80

Knocked watch actually made myself laugh for 1st time today hahaha

Ccs is it way to early to do a test? I hear some clinics **** on day 10? I don't want to give myself false hope at this point!?


----------



## KALM

Hi lovely CC's. Everytime I come on to post I have so many to read and catch up on I run out of time! I will definitely post properly tonight, and in the meantime sending orangy vibes out to those that need it to get through their day! X


----------



## Amy76

Ljh the earliest my clinic says to test is day 15 so 13dp2dt, great news that there is no more bleeding, fx it is implantation   knocker watch made me laugh!


----------



## NickyNack

LJH I wouldn't test yet as too early and sounds to me like ur agrivated down there from the pessaries - stick with it and stay strong and put that pg test away for now and relax and I know how hard knocker watch is - gotta smile at knocker watch   xxx

Hope everyone is doing ok I've got the AF from hell - feel so drained and there is so much blood and the cramps and back pains are intense - brave yourself Beccaboo when ur AF makes its unwanted appearance 😩 Haven't done much at all today and DP came home at lunch with some yummy m&s chicken soup for me and big cuddle - the positive about this is we are really close again   xx


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - I'm so pleased to hear the bleeding has stopped but sorry to hear you're having to deal with this at work and lots of trips to the loo! Knocker watch also made me smile  I personally put my faith in the chart (will post in a min as haven't posted it in a while) and think the earliest anyone should test is EC+14 so as you had a two day transfer, this would be ET+12 (Thursday, 22 October). I've heard of people having bleeding from the aggravation caused by pessaries before. Have you spoken with your clinic? I wonder if you could get your progesterone tested? Perhaps swapping from pessaries to injections may help as the aggravation and therefore bleeding may stop? It really isn't over until you test on OTD and plenty of people get bleeding in early pregnancy so hang in there! x

Hi everyone else. I just heard that I've got an interview for the job I really really want. So happy! Yey! x


----------



## IloveWesties

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## Snowy white1

Ljh - sorry to hear about the bleeding. Being on knicker watch while at work is the worst. I hope it's not af and just some irritation.
You could try the pessaries in the back door to see if the irritation goes away.

Knocker watch made me chuckle!

It might be a bit early to test and it would only be worth doing if you promised yourself you wouldn't read too much into a BFN as it might be too early to tell.

Westies - well done on the interview

AFM - we've still got the injured bird. He's now living in the shed on the instructions of our local wildlife centre. 
We'll just keep giving him food and water and see if he gets better. He seems fine but and tries to fly; he just can't get more than a few cm off the ground. I've named him Percy!


----------



## LJH80

Aww good luck Percy, I hope he recovers, what type of bird is he?

Thanks for all advice, I'll hold out to OTD - I haven't even got any tests as purposely didn't want them in the house. No more blood so far and cramps have eased

My clinic did warn it could get painful and may have to use "other" option but I am not keen - il see how I go tonight.

Sorry no personals I'm skiving on the loo writing this haha


----------



## Snowy white1

Ljh - I ended up preferring the other option (don't judge me!) as less mess!

Percy is a pigeon!


----------



## Amy76

Snowy is Percy a racing pigeon or just an ordinary pigeon? nice that you have let him move in to your shed x  

Ljh great that the cramps & bleeding have stopped x


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - I think he's just ordinary. The lady at the wildlife centre seems to think he must have flown into something.
I hope he makes it as he's pooing all over our shed and I wouldn't want all the cleaning DH is going to have to do to be in vain!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all.

LJH, Well I really hope the bleed is just the pessaries. Its frustrating though being on 'knocker'watch like that, it's kind of like well is it or isnt it AF!
I think I would still hold out unless you perhaps really got a full on bleed.

Awww snowy, How kind you are keeping the little bird. Is your furbaby into catching birds and mice, if so, least percy the pigeon should be out of the way in the shed. My mum and dad's little cat loves catching the mice and often has them up in the night chasing the little things and trying to hold Poppy the cat out of the way, the other day she brought in a rat and my mum was horrified to wake up to that on her hall floor!

Westies, fab news that you got the interview. This was the job where you did some work before wasn't it? I hope that means good things and fx some good luck comes your way for two things this year! 

Nickynack, I remember my first AF being like that after my fresh go. Mine is nowhere to be seen still, not one spot! 
Glad things are good for you at home, that is good as us ladies can only deal with so much at one time! Well actually we are women so we could probably cope with a fair bit at one go but doesnt mean we should have too!

Kalm, thanks for the orangey vibes.

Lillie, sounds like you have a nice two weeks planned. Is good you can keep busy. Good luck for tomorrow and hope for lots of lovely eggs. 

Smileycat, you have a good week too. Like lillie said, do you start you new postion now?

AFM, I called clinic today to tell them my BFN. She asked if Ive bled, as I havent she told me to continue taking the meds until Thursday, retest and call back with the result. I just know in myself though its not worked, I think it is very rare for a negative test to then turn positive a week later and if I did have HCG in my body, it would have least shown the faintest of lines on that POAS test. I think clinic's maybe have to say keep taking meds if no bleed just so they cover themselves. Anyway, I will do as they say but really want to get off these meds now just so AF does come and I can get my body back to normal.
xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - sorry they're keeping you in limbo for a little longer but it's better to be safe than sorry just in case I guess. 

My cat does try to catch things but he's a bit inept. I think little frogs and mice are his limit.
He tried really hard to catch Percy but it seems he can't even catch a disabled pigeon!


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore it sounds like your in-laws party went well, I think it is really nice to hear about people who have stayed together for that long, hope you have/had a good journey home x  

Lillie wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow, sounds like you have some plans to keep yourself busy & great that you have two weeks off work x  

Beccaboo I know it is frustrating but worth continuing with the meds for a few more days, bourn do seem to give early test dates compared to everywhere else, not too long now until your holiday x  

Snowy my pigeon was a racing pigeon & you can look up the number on a website to track the owner, but when I told him where his pigeon had ended up he couldn't be bothered to arrange to collect it   I hope your pigeon recovers soon before it makes too much mess for dh to clear up, at least it will be good practice for when baby snowy arrives!  

Westies congratulations on the interview, do you know when it is yet? x  

Ljh I hope it is just the pessaries that caused the bleed & your embie has settled in nicely x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## wildflower

Hello ccs

Ljh sorry you had a little blood but sounds like it isn't too bad so all still positive. You seem to be going through the mill a bit this 2ww. Fx all worth it though xx
Also 'knocker watch' lol!

Beccaboo it's hard that your clinic is holding the door open to a late positive, that tiny bit of hope is wonderful but painful. 
I did mention I could do 32 hours in four days, I've done that before, but they really wanted someone available every working day. I understand that and just think it's one of those things that almost but *not quite* work out.

Westies good news on your interview  So nice to get some positive news during this 2ww and hopefully more good news around the corner xx

Amy I think I need another update from westies - when is your otd?? And how are you doing? How is the 2ww treating you?

Snowy you are being very kind to Percy, I hope he is ok. Is it definitely a he??

Afm - hi from France! I turned down the job today, a bit sad about it but no regrets. I have two more days of taking microgynon and then it's a case of waiting for af so I can phone the clinic and start tx. I'm excited about it today so that's good. 
Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Wildflower - sorry that the potential new employer didn't go for the four days a week pitch. Am I right in remembering that you had two interviews in one day? Have you heard from the other one? Enjoy your break in France. Oh and I'll post the 2WW chart update again shortly but we'll need to update it again when Lillie joins us in a few days x

Amy - yes, it's next Wednesday (21st). How sad that the racing pigeon's owner didn't want to collect it  When he left you, I wonder if he went home? Did you check with the owner again? I'm a real sap and love a happy ending! x

Snowywhite - your comment about your cat not being able to catch a disabled pigeon made me laugh out loud   I hope Percy recovers soon (great name choice, by the way) x

Beccaboo - yes, well remembered! I worked there a few years ago for three months on a freelance contract. It's a fab place to work, amazing team of people and the job is right up my street. Lucky I have some time on my hands this week to prep so I'm super prepared. Thanks for your good luck wishes - I hope I'm lucky twice in one week  I think what your clinic has said to you is standard practice when AF hasn't arrived. That's one of the reasons I like the blood test option as it's then definitive and if BFN you can stop the meds and just let nature takes it's course. I really feel for you as it's a horrible place to be. Big hugs   x

LJH - You on your phone updating the CCs while on the loo at work made me laugh. STAY AWAY AF!!! x

NickyNack - sorry to hear AF is heavy and nasty. My cycle after TX has always been horrendous but hopefully they'll go back to normal for you after this x

Lillie - how are you feeling? All the very best of luck for EC tomorrow x

Hi everyone else. I hope you all have good evenings. Oh and anyone who gets the TLC TV channel may be interested in a one-off documentary that's on tonight at 9pm called "First Heartbeat". Here's a link for more info: www.uk.tlc.com/shows/first-heartbeat/ I have a feeling it may be a rollercoaster and frankly I'm not sure I'm quite up for watching it on the 2WW so I've decided to record it and watch it at a later date! x


----------



## IloveWesties

Here you go Wildflower:

Amy - 2 embryos - OTD: Wednesday 21 October
LJH - 1 embryo - 2dt - OTD: Friday 23 October
CaraJ - 1 frosty - 5dt - OTD: Saturday 24 October
Westies - 2 frosties - 5dt - OTD: Friday 30 October but may test before as 9dp5dt is 26th
Lillie - details coming soon! x

Please let me know if I've got anything wrong. We can keep this up to date and I can post again as/when needed x


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all!
Am on a 2ww distraction holiday so just popping in to say hi.
Beccaboo sorry to hear of your bfn and that you're having to stay on the meds for a bit.
Am doing OK on the 2ww. Had a really sore back and a sharp pain under my belly button yesterday but fine today. I have a question though. My ankle is really sore and swollen, I didn't do anything to it my joints randomly do this occasionally (very occasionally like every few years). Normally when it happens I take ibuprofen and use antiinflammatory gel but I can't use those during 2ww can I? Is it just paracetamol I can take?


----------



## IloveWesties

CaraJ - sorry to hear about your ankle. I personally would only take paracetamol but if it's really painful then you may want to call your clinic to get some advice. Are you actually away on holiday, or having a 'staycation' at home? x


----------



## CaraJ

We're away but stayed in UK. Had a weekend with family, now in Portsmouth in a b&b. It's manageable with paracetamol just now.


----------



## LJH80

Westies I saw that the other day when watching say yes to the dress (you can tell I had a week off work watching daytime TV haha) I also decided to record for another time, not quite sure tonight is right, plus walking dead is on 😄


----------



## Amy76

Cara gun wharf in portsmouth is quite good if you like shopping or southsea is nice & there is a nice cafe called the tenth hole that does some lovely cake, hope your ankle feels better soon x


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower have fun in France and so glad you are excited for the next steps, turning down the role sounds right and still it's lovely to have been picked above all others

Beccaboo sorry you to wait until Thursday for some closure and to stop the meds, but even if there is a small chance for luck I hope it's good

Nicky sorry your af is torture but I am so glad your dh is being amazing and provided soup and cuddles, how lovely that at such a sad time you can come together again, after all the sadness this makes my heart smile 

Snowy your poor cat ha that made me laugh - Percy must be like a ninja 

Afm thanks again for all keeping me on the straight and narrow today, no more blood but (tmi) I am very very sore down there and stings when I pee now! I hope it's just the pessaries causing it but think over wiping over the weekend might have caused it (been peeing constantly convinced af is coming as cramps were so bad) think I've caused all this myself argghhh - one more day closer at least!


----------



## IloveWesties

CaraJ - I have family in Portsmouth - enjoy! Amy's suggestion of the Tenth Hole on the seafront on Southsea is a great one - as well as FAB cakes, they also do a mean cooked breakfast. I'm full right now and my mouth is watering just thinking about it! Ha ha I'd reccomend going up the Spinnaker tower if it's a clear day as the views are really good x

LJH - DH is recording Criminal Minds which is on at the same time too. I'm going to have an early night and watch one of my guilty pleasures - Made in Chelsea  I'm so glad you've not had any more bleeding x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm recording that TLC documentary too Westies, will probably try to watch later this week.

Sorry no time for personals, must go to bed soon. I'm getting picked up at 6:30am to drive to a meeting for 9am... zzz... can't wait for this week to end already! GOOD LUCK lillie with your EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Hugs to all, extra love to NickyNack and Beccaboo and LJH (hope your spotting is finished now).


----------



## Amy76

Lillie will you be taking the four lucky m&m's with you tomorrow?   wishing you lots of luck for ec x


----------



## LJH80

Good luck tomorrow lillie


----------



## lillieb87

quick one from me ladies as just heading to bed up at 4am!! thanks for all the good luck wishes...feelin more anxious this time than last!! i will take my bag of lucky m&ms tomorrow...also wearing my orangey coloured top an matching bra!!

promise to do more personals tomorrow when i get home xx


----------



## Smileycat

wishing u the best for EC tomorrow Lillie. xx


----------



## KALM

*Cara*, yes you should only take meds that are ok during pregnancy during the 2WW, so no ibroprofen, but paracetamol is fine. If it gets worse you could just pop into a pharmacy and ask what they'd recommend for you during pregnancy, as maybe some of those muscle relief type creams might be fine too? I hope you enjoy your stay in portsmouth and glad you have lots of distractions for the 2WW.

*Lillie*, Happy EC day tomorrow!!! hope the early start is ok, may EC go easily and there be a good number of fabulous quality eggs! Will be thinking of you and you get orange text for being the special lady of the day tomorrow  And fab you now have 2 weeks off  

*LJH* Sorry about today's worry, but everything crossed there is nothing to worry about! Like some of the others said, I also actually found using the pessaries the "other" way (!) a lot easier some of the time. Like you say, one more day of the 2WW down.

*NickyNack* so sorry about the painful AF.. I know its just one of the worst things. I am so glad your DP is taking good care of you.. I knew there must be lovely things about him  Are you curled up with a hot water bottle on your back?

*Westies* fab news on the interview with the company you used to contract at. I have a good feeling you stand a fantastic chance at it, so fx! Also I don't think I ever passed on my congrats on being PUPO and in the   I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this is the time for you.. it feels really positive with all the things you've done, so may lady luck be on your side for it all to finally pay off and the waiting to be over (well apart from the 9 months more waiting of course!).

*Wildflower* sad though it may be in a way, it sounds like you definately made the right call on turning down the job. Hope your holiday is going well. What fun kiddy things have you been doing with little Rose whilst on holiday? Exciting you will be cycling again soon too!

*Amy*.. OTD Is getting so close! You are doing so well in the 2WW. I didn't spend the whole weekend doing washing and ironing! Did the holiday finances too!! (fun fun). But in all seriousness I did a bit of shopping for maternity tops after my hair cut, and yesterday I visited two of my uni friends and got a bunch of their old baby bits. They were apologetic for not having more for me (!) but i am following quite a few years behind them so I hardly expected it! As it was they passed on more than I had thought before, which was fab. The kids of the friend whose house we were at were SOO energetic (at almost 5 and 2 and a half).. was tiring just watching them sometimes  Ah the joys ahead of me 

*Snowy* I also loved the not being able to catch a disabled pigeon comment! Hope the poor thing finds its flying wings soon, hopefully it just needs some rest and recuperation.

*Beccaboo* I'm so impressed how you've dealt with your BFN and your positive approach to moving on, enjoying xmas and starting afresh for what fx will be your year, 2016! Frustrating in a way that you have to keep on taking the meds and the clinic have given you that tiny bit more hope, it would be wonderful if it did pay off of course! A shame more clinics just don't say to come in to get your HCG level tested. Not long at least until holiday too.

*Amoeba* so sorry to hear you have the cold lurgy.. way to go on the commitment to make it into work! How come you wouldn't get paid if you weren't there.. are you only temporary/contract staff, I thought you were full time but maybe I remembered wrong?

*Muchmore* so glad the party was good, and hope you manage to find out about the cousin's story (if there is one.. maybe she just didn't want kids?).

*Helen* well done on the tattoo, sorry it hurt more than you expected. I hope you had a good visit with your sister there.

*Smiley* glad you had such a nice weekend. You are right this is such an emotional journey, but I for one think it has been so much easier to go through with all you guys on my side, and I do wonder how much harder it must be for ladies without this kind of support.

Right thats all from me as I need my bed! Working from home in the morning and then off to Edinburgh (by train! I always said I would not fly at all during pregnancy. I know thousands do, but it just doesn't feel right personally) for a work meeting on Wednesday.


----------



## NickyNack

Good luck Lillie with ur EC tomorrow xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Lillie I am thinking of you for tomorrow  all the very very best. 
Cara I grew up in Portsmouth  and I do love it  enjoy your time there. 
KALM, the train journey to Edinburgh is actually very beautiful I think and well worth doing. Much nicer than flying in my opinion  
Ljh, I'm with snowy in always preferring the back door for those wretched pessaries! They are feisty little things esp after a week or so of using them. It is true that lots of wiping makes them worse too. I really hope everything settles down and you can get back to enjoying the 2ww. 
Snowy ... Dr Doolittle would be proud of you  
Wildflower I'm glad you don't regret the job situation too much. 
Westies congrats on your interview!
Amoeba I hope the day didn't leave you too drained. 
Nickynack I am really glad things are better with dp now. Sometimes these men just need a bit of a shock to the system  
Beccaboo I'm not sure if it helps to know this, but every time I took progynova my AF took days to arrive. With gestone it would come once I'd stopped taking the meds almost at once but with progynova it took much longer for my body to register. You've been on that for your lining haven't you and I do wonder if that's given you a different experience to just being on progesterone. But I also do really hope it's cos you've got that bfp after all  
Amy I am thinking of you with otd so soon  
AFM back home after the family do and I'm now in swift turn around mode as DH and I are off to Vienna on Wednesday. It's a work thing for me but he fancied the hot chocolate and Viennese cakes


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck Lillie xxxx

Sorry for lack of personals but feel even worse than yesterday! Hope everyone has a good day xxx

AFM I am on a temporary contract (for a year) through an agency so I only get paid if I work. Today I am so bunged up, throat is now green, chest is really tight (started coughing up phlegm), head hurts, eyes hurt and whole body aches 😞😞😞😞 I wil soldier on and dose myself up with more 'cold & flu tablets' in the hope I make it through the day x Am also feeling rather low as friend took twins to clinic to let staff see them...something I will miss out on having not sustained a bfp through treatment, so that's both friends been able to go with their babies...feels like another knock down, as well as them being invited to the clinic Xmas party for babies born this year through treatment....sorry am just having a crap time and mind/emotions doing overtime 😔😖 x


----------



## lillieb87

ameoba sending   hun not being well has probably not helped eithe! it must b soooo hard but keep going you can start your next chapter soon! i hope u start to feel better soon xx


----------



## wildflower

Oh Amoeba I'm so sorry it sounds like you just need a rest and some tlc. Half term is so soon but not soon enough. 
Very soon you will be going to celebrations for your adopted children. And when the ccs get together I hope you'll be there too!!
Hugs xxx

All the best today Lillie. Fx xxx


----------



## Babycakes77

Morning lovely CC's
just a quick one to say good luck tody Lillie!!!  Hope allgoes well.
Have a good day today ladies, London meeting fr me today and then off to see The Commitments at the theatre in the evenig!  yay.
xxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's,

Good luck Lillie. What time are you in for EC. Will be thinking of you. xx

Babycakes, Hope you enjoy the Committments. Im sure Bert will love a bit of soul music. I presume thats one of the theatres in London. xx

Hi Amoeba, sorry you are still feeling rubbish and sad today. Hearing just little things like that does hurt deep down and sometimes we might be okay with hearing it and others times not so much. Keep strong my lovely, half term is in sight. Least hopefully you get the cold out of the way this week in time for your holiday. xx

Hi Muchmore, yes I think the progynova and the progestrone is keeping AF well away as apposed to any glimmer of hope of a pregnancy! Ive decided I am going to keep on the meds today and retest tomorrow morning instead of Thursday, I really dont think a day is going to be an issue and just want to get off these meds now.
Going to Vienna, wow, how lovely and that DH gets to go with you. Have a lovely time even if it is work related, Im sure you can eat at some nice places in the evenings and see some sights. How long are you there for?

Hi Wildflower, Wouldnt it be great for the CC's to get together at some point. xx

Hi Kalm, Yes Im ready to take the rest of the year out now and start again in early 2016. I wish my clinic did Hcg level tests too. Enjoy Edinburgh, least you can get to chill out on the train and take in some scenary hopefully. Hope you have a good book or a magazine for the jouney. Safe travels. xx

Westies, I forgot to record that documentary you mentioned, maybe I can find it on a catchup. I will have a look tonight. Hope you enjoyed Made in Chelsea, I used to watch it but its not DH's cup of tea. I watched SAS, who dares wins on channel 4. I quite like those sorts of shows where the recuits get put through their paces!

Sarah, I hope you got up ok this morning with your early start. xx

Amy, test day for you tomorrow. How you feeling my lovely. FX crossed. Are you working tomorrow?

LJH, Hows things with you this morning. I really hope there has been no more bleed overnight. xx

Cara, Im glad the 2ww has been treating you well and you have been keeping busy. Sorry about the sore ankle, I too wouldnt take anything like Ibroprofen but I paracetamol should be ok if you need it. 

Snowy, How's Percy been overnight?

Nickynack, I hope you are well and coping ok with the terrible AF. 

Hello to anyone ive missed, Nahla, Smiley, and any others reading. I cant scroll back anymore.
Hope you all have lovely Tuesdays. xx


----------



## lillieb87

thanks for the wishes ladies am sat waiting slot is at 11am all being well x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie wishing you all the best for this morning x  

Beccaboo I am working all week, with dad on holiday it's just me & the dogs in the office   not long now until your holiday x  

Babycakes I hope you enjoy the commitments x  

Wildflower I hope the holiday is going well x  

Amoeba sorry you are feeling rubbish   I know it is hard but you will have lots of exciting things to look forwards to doing with your lo like first birthdays together & first christmas together as a family & it will be all the more special because of the journey you have been on to get to that point x  

Muchmore I hope you & dh enjoy vienna & you get chance to sample some of the hot chocolates together x  

Nickynack I hope things are ok with you & af is easing x  

Kalm well done with washing, ironing & finances! Good that you got chance to get some maternity stuff & have your hair done, how exciting that you have got some baby stuff from your friends as well x  

Westies when is the interview? I hope you are doing ok & preparation is keeping you distracted during the 2ww x  

Snowy how is Percy today? any sign of improvement? x  

Sarah I hope the early start was ok & the meeting goes well x  

Hello Smileycat, Helen, Cara, ljh, maisie, nahla & anyone else I've missed


----------



## HelenGB

good luck with ec today lillie <3

afm, after a couple of break downs at work week before last i finally got a  dr's appt last night, she's signed me off for  a week with depression... wanted to medicate me until i pointed out its (hopefully) not a long term thing and just a result of current circumstances. she's given me th e number of a local counselor... so im gonna call them in a bit


----------



## IloveWesties

Helen - I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling down but great to hear your Dr has signed you off work if that's what you think is best at the moment for you. Have you seen the consultant at your clinic? I think it's compulsory to get at least one (if not two?) sessions with a counsellor per cycle. Worth asking if you haven't already pursued this as it'll save you a bit of money. I'd definiately recommend hypnotherapy too x

Amy - interview is next Wednesday (28th). Sorry, I thought I already said!? I'm obviously going a bit bonkers! I'm OK, thanks, just trying to get through each day without thinking too much about "things". How are you feeling about tomorrow? I'm so pleased you've made it to OTD again and have everything crossed to you x 

Lillie - I hope EC went well for you. Looking forward to your update x

Beccaboo - I'm sure you can get it on catch-up. My curiosity got the better of me and I actually watched it this morning. It was OK actually and a very happy ending. I was a bit confused though as couldn't work out whether she was being supported by a clinic for purely immunes and getting pregnant naturally, or having IVF/FETs but not saying. Without wanting to ruin it, I also found some of her language/thoughts interesting as she was being very negative and even said "I don't even know whether I like children" and I do wonder how much of this was having a physical effect on her body. The mind is a very powerful thing! Anyway, it's worth a watch, I'd say x

Babycakes - enjoy your day in London and trip to the theatre later. My Dad saw that recently (he's a very trendy Dad!) and said it was brilliant x

Amoeba - big hugs  Sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly and are feeling down about other things too. As others have said, half term is not far away for you and hopefully some time off to relax and do fun things will make you feel better and more positive about all the exciting things that lie ahead x

MuchMore - enjoy Vienna and lovely that DH gets to come with you. I don't blame him if hot choc and beautiful cakes are on offer! x

Thanks KALM  Enjoy Edinburgh and I hope the train journey goes smoothly for you. I've never been to Edinburgh but was talking about going for a weekend with some friends recently so hope that comes to something next year x

Sarah - hope your early start wasn't too painful! x

LJH - how are you feeling today? x

Cara - how are you doing? x

Hi everyone else, I hope you're all doing OK x


----------



## HelenGB

thanks westies <3 yea im not sure if my clinic charge for the counseling or not, never asked, but they are 45 miles away and i cant really be going all that way to talk to someone, so my dr recommended a local nhs one, just waiting for them to call me back now. i'll look into hypnotherapy, what do they do?


----------



## Amy76

Helen sorry to hear you are struggling at the moment   I hope you get an appointment with a counsellor soon, I think my clinic offers free counselling & some of the ladies on the clinic board have used it & found it helpful, I know you are a long way from the clinic but it might be worth asking about because they might be available much sooner & will be used to ivf related problems & also might be able to speak to you over the phone x  

Westies sorry if you did mention the interview date before, it might just be me being thick   hope it goes well   I still have a few hours to go before I make it to otd & properly scared that I might not get there x


----------



## lillieb87

sorry for afm post ladies just a quick update...10 eggs collected not too bad after all....i only got 11 last time x

will catxh up fully when i am home but think some of us need    today so sending them xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Helen - it's def worth calling your clinic to find out. I think it's actually HFEA rules that you get at least one (if not two?) FREE sessions per cycle. I had a session at my first / NHS clinic after our first cycle failed and like Amy said, the lady was brilliant as she knew all about the process so I didn't have to explain much about all that at all. She was also very familiar with the feelings of people going through cycles so I definitely think that is an advantage. I was offered free sessions, including by telephone, by the Lister but didn't take up the offer. As I said, worth a quick phone call. In terms of hypnotherapy, I have found it really useful as they look at where you are now and where you want to be / what you want to achieve and they use the power of the mind to try and fulfil those dreams with the help of positive thought. I've had counselling in the past for something unrelated to IVF and while it is helpful for a short time I personally find that it wasn't too healthy for me to keep looking back and going over old ground. I prefer to be positive and look forward, which is why I would reccomend hypnotherapy. It's so difficult to explain in a post but I'm sure you'd see what I meant if you went to a session. I got my last one via Groupon so it's worth having a look on there. Let us know how you get on x

Amy - it's perfectly normal to be scared in that situation but I have every confidence that everything is working as it should. I'm going to wear some orange socks to bed this evening in your honour. Have everything crossed for you x

Lillie - Yey! Ten is fab! Congratulations. Now rest up and look after yourself for the rest of the day. Will the lab call you tomorrow morning? x


----------



## Amy76

Lillie well done on getting 10 eggs, hope you are feeling ok & barry works his magic for you tonight x  

Westies I love that you would even consider wearing orange socks to bed tonight in my honour x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, thats brilliant you got 10 eggs, I would certainly be please with that number.  
Hope you are feeling ok and rest up for rest of day. Get DH to cook your tea! xx

Helen, sorry to hear you still feeling a bit down and perhaps all you need is just a bit of time off, rather than, like you say, going on medication for feeling depressed. I think some time off can just work wonders and hopefully you will feel alot more refreshed after it. I hope a bit of counselling helps whichever route you choose, and hypnotherapy if you decide to give it a go. Hope we can also offer some support should you need to rant or just chat. xx

Westies, I will search for it tonight and record it to watch. Thanks for letting us know it does have a happy ending. 
Im glad you have the interview prep to focus on in the 2ww and Im sure you will do brilliantly in the interview, especially as its a job you really want, Im sure that comes across. 

Amy, FX crossed for tomorrow, only one more sleep.  

Amoeba, I hope you are surviving your working day with that rotton cold, Not long now and hopefully you can come home and put your feet up for some rest. xx

Have any ladies ever taken Royal Jelly in the lead up to EC? I never took anything leading up to my fresh go (other than folic acid tablets which ive been taking for years now). Ive always felt that when looking at supplements etc, I get alot of it from my diet. I eat healthy I would say the majority of the time with a high intake of a range of vegtables, pulses and beans, nuts etc. (Kale!) A lady on the FET board I was on is now starting a fresh go and has been taking DHEA tablets, CoQH10 (which Ive heard of as DH took them) and Royal Jelly.
I didnt like the sound of what Royal Jelly was but happy to try it. I know some of you have really researched this sort of thing and wondered if youve taken them and believe they could help, with both egg numbers and quality?
if Im going to take them I want to start now so Ive got a good few months of them before a fresh go.

xx
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

10eggs is great news Lillie xx  hope Barry does his thing tonight and you get a positive call in the morning xx

Helen sorry you're feeling down. I can highly recommend counselling. The counsellor from clinic will be a trained fertility counsellor so may be better than standard NHS one. I had a 30 minute travel to mine but was so worth it. Hope you get something sorted xx


Amy everything crossed for tomorrow xx   

AFM came home with bag of marking 😟 Feeling rough as and my parents tell me I look rough so I must be bad. Will just keep plodding through it though xx


----------



## KALM

Fab news on the 10 eggs Lillie! I hope you are feeling ok and I have a good feeling Barry will on form tonight and sing sweetly to your little ones for more great news tomorrow!

Helen, sorry things are tough just now but well done on acknowledging it and seeking help. We are strong women but a helping hand at times does wonders. As others have said I would also consider any counselling your clinic offer (which they should), as they might be able to do it via phone or Skype and talking to someone with specific IVF counselling experience might be a bit easier. Either way, whoever you see, I hope it is useful. You will get through these dark days and they will become brighter again, it just can take time.

Beccaboo, I took COQ10 last cycle, and I didn't take total jelly specifically but I did eat aptimist spread (see http://www.apitherapywellbeing.co.uk) which has it in, after reading someone on ff recommend it. I really like it.. It's a bit similar to honey and I'd just have a spoonful on a rice cake each day as my get home from work snack. I did get better egg quality this cycle than before, so maybe that contributed! I thought of you as I got a load of frilly kale in my veg box this week!

Currently on train to Edinburgh .. My ticket got me 1st on way up but only normal carriage for the way back. It feels very posh to be in first


----------



## lillieb87

hey ladies home an on the sofa...finally! feeling very sore but I will survive.... (just had a vision of my little embies singing that) its the drugs i swear haha i will nervously await my call tomorrow....  for good fertilisation....

Kalm we saw a train today going upto Scotland with firstclass that looked extra posh!! hope ur making the most of it xx

ameoba sorry your still feeling unwell hun an hav lots of marking to do to! will ur parents look after u? not long until ur break now!!

amy good luck for tomorrow hun have everything crossed for u xx

helen sending   hun...maybe counselling will help. not long til ur hol now either just what u need x

lhj how are u today hun? no more bleeding i hope?

nickynack how are u today?

westies good luck for the interview. Great news on dh selling his van xx

hi to all the other ladies snowy baby cakes babyninja wildflower smiley hope u are all ok xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news lillie! Don't say 'only', I got 11 last time and was told what a fab number that was. 10 is great, fingers crossed for fertilisation tonight.


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo after my 1st round where I got only 2 eggs and zero fert my dh did a LOT of research in what could improve my numbers and quality so for 3 months I took
Dhea
Co q10
Royal jelly
Ginger capsules
Folic acid 
maca
Fresh wheatgrass shots / or puke liquid as I like to call it

I ended up with 6 egg this time so no way of knowing if that helped or not but my energy levels and general wellness definately improved. I stopped at ec and only continued with folic acid until I get my results.


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies

Great news on the 10 eggs Lillie - a great number and hopefully Barry is helping them make sweet love with your DP's spermies as we speak!
Hope you don't have too much pain/ discomfort.

Beccaboo - I took metformin on lead up to EC (I think from DR onwards). I wasn't taking it for my PCOS but rather because there is some evidence that it improves egg quality. Who knows? I just did what my clinic told me!

Helen - sorry you're so down. It's totally understandable under the circumstances and hopefully time will heal a bit. Good to get a break from work though. Hope you feel better soon.

Amoeba - sorry you have the horrible cold. I felt pretty ill with it too but I hope you get over it quickly. Hot lemon and honey did help me. 
Sorry also that you're feeling rubbish about going into the clinic but I'm sure once you have your little one, none of this will matter. You won't care how you came to be his/her mummy as you'll just be enjoying it so much.

Kalm - enjoy Edinburgh. I went to uni there and it's one of the best cities!
Don't they let pregnant people sit in first class anyway? Some companies do that so perhaps you could try it out on way back. I love first class especially if you get free food and drink!

Amy - good luck for tomorrow. Fingers and toes all crossed and painted orange for you. Might wear my orange coat tomorrow in your honour (it is nicer than it sounds)

CaraJ - def no to ibuprofen. I think only paracetomal is safe. Also be careful with some of the muscle gels as they may contain ibuprofen. 

Muchmore - enjoy Vienna. Hope you get to have some of that lovely rich chocolate cake they do there. Is it too early for Xmas markets? Maybe you can find mulled wine somewhere! And schnitzels... Yum!

AFM - Long day at work and have stuff I really need to do still tonight. Ugh cannot be bothered!
On way home now and getting worried about how Percy is going to be...


----------



## LJH80

Lillie fab news on the 10, great work and let's hope for some Barry White action tonight and they all fertilise nicely for you. Hope you are relaxing and being looked after 

Amoeba sorry you are still feeling rough and you have marking 😢 but at least you are ill before holiday (I would much rather work through illness than be poorly when on holiday) 

Snowey, I hope Percy is ok and his wing is fixing. You are a good person to help him so much. Being a bird lover I thank you on behalf of our winged friends I am sure he appreciates your help.

Helen, I'm so sorry you are feeling so down and having a tough time but hopefully a week off work will help you to start feeling better, hopefully  some time for yourself to relax and recover will help somewhat. And thank you so much for the book and card which I received today, the card made me smile and really appreciate the support from you and all the ladies (brought a tear to my eye). It was a lovely thing to come home too xx

Afm - much the same, more blood today than yesterday but again still very dark and brown not red!! It does seem a lot though so really don't know what's going on. I feel prepared for the worse so if I get a bfp Friday it will be an amazing shock but if not I think I'll be ok


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite / Beccaboo - Metformin would only be given to someone with PCO or PCOS to improve egg quality as we're prone to lots of follicles (cysts) and therefore eggs in an IVF cycle but they have a tendency to be poorer quality than those without PCO/PCOS. Metformin was developed for diabetics and it's effective because it improves insulin resistance which in turn helps the egg quality. I've been taking it since August 2014 so know a bit about it!  x

LJH - sorry to hear you have more bleeding  x

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - that makes sense. I do have loads of follicles (more than 50 on each side). Luckily I ended up with enough decent ones to fertilise/ grow. I guess we'll never know if it was due to metformin or luck.
Beccaboo - do they know what causes your lack of ovulation? I guess if it was PCOS that would have been picked up by now?

Update from DH on Percy. He is still alive but still can't fly. I think we may now have a disabled pet bird!


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - 50 on each side, so 100 ish total AFC? Wowzers   x


----------



## Snowy white1

Yeah - during scans they often bring medical students in to look at the freaky lady.


----------



## IloveWesties

Wowzers! You're not freaky, just special  It's amazing that they got your cycle bang on first time and you got your BFP straight away x


----------



## Snowy white1

Yes - hats off to CRGH for not letting me get overstimulated. The planned FET was also a brilliant move. They are my heroes!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's, 
Thanks for the recommendations on supplements, I'm going to purchase them in the next week or so and start taking them ready for my next go as want to start them now if I'm going to take them. As you know we are funded still so I don't mind paying for them and least I know I will have tried something extra on this go. 
Ljh, where did you buy yours from? 

Kalm, thanks for the link on the spread, I think I will get some of that too. I'm not sure about my egg quality but our embryo gradings were pretty good. But anything to get good quality eggs and a few more. And like I say, least I will have tried something new and it's not like they do you no good is it?! 
Are you in Edinburgh yet, hope you had a decent train journey up there. 

Ljh, sorry to hear you've had more blood but you never know. It sounds like old blood rather than an AF type
Bleed. 

Snowy/Westies, I have cysts on my ovaries but haven't actually been diagnosed with pcos or pco. I have no symptoms of this, no thyroid issues and the cysts obviously only came to light when I went for tests after not being able to conceive. I can't remember what my AMH levels are but they are borderline on the
Low side so don't actually get that many follicles. Certainly
Nowhere near your levels snowy! 

Thanks for advice ladies, fab as always. I've got some shopping to do now! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - can you remember what your AFC was before you cycled? x


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, I don't think this test was ever done! My initial consultation when I had trouble conceiving meant the nurse did  a scan where she told me I had cysts on my ovaries which would mean I don't ovulate, although I have periods and always have done regularly. she told me I would need to go for a test to check my tubes which were fine, and then we were referred straight to IVF. I had some blood tests but really can't remember what they were but I think showed I wasn't ovulating.


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - In a way sounds quite similar to me as I don't ovulate and have lots of cysts. Also have no symptoms of PCOS and bloods all normal. Only difference is I have no periods (although I did when I was younger) and my AMH is crazy high.


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - when the lady scanned you, did you get a print out? The AFC will be def written in your notes and I would suggest would definiately be worth you investigating this. If you do have PCO or PCOS then it may well be worth your while going on Metformin to increase egg quality. I don't have the syndrome, I've always had normal blood tests, regular cycles and I ovulate but I just have lots of follicles (same as cysts in this context) hence why I have PCO, not PCOS. There is a significant difference. My AFC was 40 - 21 on one side and 19 the other - before my last fresh cycle. This is quite a useful webpage (in fact, it's a good website generally) and says a AFC of 35 or more = PCO/S: www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm x

Snowywhite - I guess you have the PCOS diagnosis because of the fact you don't ovulate. Other than that, you'd have PCO. Sorry if I'm going on - just find it interesting  x


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo, dh said he got most of them from amazon but he had to get the dhea direct from America but even with shopping it wasn't too expensive...he will see if he can find the website tomorrow x


----------



## LJH80

Shipping!!! Can you tell I only ever post from my iPhone haha


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - got my orange thick socks on in your honour. Sending you lots of positive thoughts for your test in the morning     xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing ok 😘

Beccaboo I have jumped on the back of ur questions re supplements as I wish I had got some for my last cycle - macca powder and the COQ10 tablets, so if you find any good sights let me know and I will have a look too tomorrow night too so we could get the best deals - I think Amazon had some good deals. My AMH is low so any help to up my egg numbers is needed, as my grading is also like yours and pretty good it's just the number or eggs is low. U planning on getting back into ur fitness and have you gone back to ur gym yet? Hope ur doing ok xxx

Amy - I really hope you get a BFP tomorrow lovely to restore my faith, I have everything crossed and will check in tomorrow to see how you have got on - sending you massive positive vibes and   This is your time xx

Lillie well done on ur 10 - that's a really good number and you must be really pleased with such results, fx they do well over night and you have a good few to choose from. Hope you feel better after EC too xx

Snowy - you would have loved the French onion soup I had today for my lunch - I ordered it thinking of you and it didn't let me down it was amazing 😋 Hope poor Percy has got his wing strength back and you get some rest after ur busy day xx and bloody hell on having 100 follies in total   xx

LJH like the others have said that sounds like old blood to me too esp with it been dark and not bright red like mine is - I have a lot of hope for you and really hope you get a BFP in Friday as I really do think it could be more than possible. Xxx

Helen I'm so sorry you are feeling down - have you suffered with depression before? I don't think ur depressed you are just low after what you have been through like anyone in ur shoes would be. I'm glad ur doctor has signed you off and hopefully the nhs funded councelling will come through pretty quickly so you can talk things through. You can talk to us and anytime too, as talking rather than bottling it up will really help. Sending big big   Your way and you WILL be a Mummy some day soon and think of all ur special frosties waiting to come back to their mamma   Xxx

Ameoba really hope ur feeling better Hun with ur horrible cold - try night/day nurse it's worked for me when I had a flu type cold earlier this year and some beechams with extra honey and lemon in it. Also must be so hard for you with ur friends and their babies - I really admire the big part you have in their lives and how supportive you are towards them esp the twins after all you have been through. Not long for you though and you will be on your road to been the best mummy to a lucky little girl or boy   Xxx

Cara hope ur poor ankle feels a bit better - does an ice pack help? I know it does when my ankle plays up? But yes defo NO to any ibuprofen, Just paracetamol but not sure how well that will work, so I would go with the ice or maybe an ankle support bandage too and elevate ur ankle when ever you can - REST xxx

Muchmore hope you are really enjoying ur self, how amazing been in Vienna - enjoy lovely lady xxx

Kalm I can't read back - what are you up to in Edinburgh? It's on my places to visit list as heard it's lovely - hope ur there and all settled in now and have a lovely time xxx

Sarah hope ur doing ok too Hun xx

Wildflower hope ur having a lovely holiday and feeling all refreshed xxx

Hi to Westies, Babycakes, Nahla, baby ninja and everyone else xxx

AFM - cramps have eased off as the day has gone on, my tummy just feels very sore and bloated and still bleeding quite a lot. I didn't get this much pain for this long when I MC last time   So back to work for me tomorrow. Tomorrow is my OTD so have been reluctantly still injecting the fragmin and inserting the pessaries so I have to test and then call the clinic with the negative result    will hopefully be able to have a follow up app pretty soon though. Had a lovely day with my mum in Beverley today which is a really nice town nearby with some of my fave shops - mum treated me to a lovely tunic style top from Fat Face and I purchased a lovely wrap from Accessorize   we then had a lovely lunch with French onion homemade soup with a warm homemade roll, and lemon and blueberry cake for afters which was really yummy too 😋 It was really sunny too and defo helped pick up my mood. Booked in for my operation next Wed on my ankle to have some of the metal work removed so feeling pretty anxious about that and means more time off work   But hopefully it will help with the pain and after the cortisone injection I can start exercising and getting my body healthy and ready for our next go xx


----------



## KALM

Amy, I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for good news tomorrow! 

Nickynack, I'm glad you had a lovely day in the sunshine with your mum. My clinic nutritionist recommended coQ10 from Lamberts healthcare (online, just google them). Whilst you can get it in health food shops, this was the one she said was best. None are cheap mind. When I get home I'll look up and tell you what dosage she recommended.  I'm in Edinburgh for work, I have a customer here I've worked with for years. I love it here.. I lived just south in Peebles when I was a baby, and that Is Where my very first earliest memories are (we moved when I was 4), so coming up here does always feel homey in a strange way 

LJH, really really hoping your blood is just from implantation.. It does sound as if it could be. 

Much more, enjoy Vienna!

That's it for me, night ladies.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy everything crossed for your bfp today xx 

Lillie hoping you get a positive call   

Hope everyone has a good day xx

Thanks for advice re cold/flu remedies the problem is most of the remedies contain sugar of some sort so can't be taken by an insulin diabetic 😟 I currently have day/night nurse but in capsule form rather than liquid as the capsules don't contain sugar. Tbh I don't see them making much if a dent in it and each day I feel worse. I could probably cope better if throat wasn't as bad (not good when can barely speak when you're a teacher) and chest didn't hurt when I breathed/coughed. Was supposed to get cuddles from twins today but messaged friend last night to tell her not to gone as don't want to pass this on to them as they so little. 😔 X


----------



## lillieb87

Amy hope this mornings wee is the best news you ever get!! i am eagerly awaiting ur update xx

ameoba sorry you are still feeling pants x

nickynack hope ur first day back goes ok xx


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

I'm afraid it's another negative for me, I had a feeling it hadn't worked but I am ok, I got so lucky in the summer with the breast lump being benign & for the first time ever I have a frostie   I will go back to the gym when it reopens on 2nd November & plan project defrost for sometime in the new year  

Lillie I hope you get good news about fertilisation this morning x  

Take care x


----------



## lillieb87

amy sending    huni i was so hopin it was ur time in actual fact all our cc time! look after urself an hav some nice treats do u hav to work 2day xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh Amy  so sorry this wasn't your time. I really wanted it to be a different outcome. You are doing the right thing by focussing on the many positives you have in your life. I'm glad your gym is re-opening soon as I know how much you probably miss it. We'll all be here to support you through 'project defrost'. Lots of big hugs   xx


----------



## KALM

Oh Amy, I'm so sorry  I am glad you do have your little frostie for plan B though, and fx the reason you got him/her for the first time, is because that is the one that is meant to be! Take care today, and  

No pressure the rest of you 2ww girls, but I think that's enough BFN's on our board for now! Can we please have some BFPs?


----------



## NickyNack

Oh Amy I'm so sorry it's a negative for you too, as Kalm says we need at least one BFP   Gkad you have ur lil Frostie for the new year and you can get stuck back into the gym. Chin up lovely and sending you big     Xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - I'm so sorry. I really wish it could be different. It really isn't fair.
As the others say it's great you can focus on the positives especially your frostie! Your stepper (or the new one) will be pleased to see you.

Come on IVF gods, this is getting ridiculous. The CCs need some BFPs!


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, so so sorry lovely, so not fair. Lots of hugs coming your way and I hope we can support each other going forward again. Xxx

Ladies, Thankyou for all your posts following my questions yesterday, I will read them back properly shortly. It's really helpful. 

Lots of love
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy am so sorry to read this! I really thought this would be your time xx    Good to see you focus on the positives though, especially your frostie xxxx


----------



## lillieb87

well ladies i hav had the call....out of 10 8 were used for ICSI an 6 have fertilised overnight.....will b booked in tomorrow for a day 3 transfer unless they can't decide the front runner an decide to delay to day 5 xx


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie that is great news X

Oh Amy! I am so sorry, I also hoped it would be your time. I'm pleased that you are able to look forward in the knowledge that you have a frostie to try again when you're ready. Sending you hugs and lots of love.xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - lovely to get some positive news for the CCs today x


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news Lillie. Are you putting in 1 or 2?


----------



## lillieb87

I hav requested 2 but clinic hav said it depends on the quality if good quality they will only put 1 back! hopin on Friday they are all fighting for a spot in their new home an i get a day 5 transfer!! x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Amy! Drat!!!!! That is soooo frustrating and sad. But you are brave and you've got it spot on with the positive perspective as always. Orange to the fore, my friend  
Lillie great news on the eggs and the Barry results  
Amoeba I just wanted to respond to your post re feeling sad about all the new baby stuff and say I feel your pain. Mostly I genuinely feel positive but sometimes it hits me ... and I don't even have any friends locally who have had successful IVF treatment as a reminder. 
Beccaboo I take coq10 and Royal jelly. And I took DHEA too for a few months. I'm not a good advert for them really but coq10 and Royal jelly are just good supplements anyway for general health. 
DHEA is supplied in the uk by a company called Biovea I think ... Or at least that's where I got mine. The other two I get from Amazon. You need to go for between 400 and 600 mg of coq10 so look for the 300 mg tablets. 
I pay about £5 per month for Royal jelly and £8 per month for coq10 On average. I think DHEA was about £15 per month. with DHEA you are meant to take 25 mg three times a day. 
Hope some of that helps.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Lillie  oh and et tomorrow would be a 2 day transfer as 2 days since ec xx


----------



## lillieb87

transfer is Friday ameoba up to now...they will call me Friday before the appointment to confirm if it will go ahead that day or they will take it to day 5....my clinic dont look at the eggs day 2 as far as i am aware unless you have a day 2 transfer (i think that is if you have a low number of eggs at collection or fertilisation the day after ec) otherwise i cant figure out how they wud decide a d2 transfer on the basis they dont look at the embies on day 2?? i   to get a good few to day 3..would love a day 5 transfer this time....xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, brilliant news for the fertilisation rate lovely. You must be really pleased with that. How are you feeling today after EC?

Amy - More big hugs and thinking of you lots.     

To all CC's who have helped with suggestions. 
I have just read through all your helpful comments on supplements and made some notes otherwise I know I will forget what pages these are on! So I have on my shopping list:
CoQ10 between 400mg and 600mg,
Aptimist spread or Royal Jelly (thanks for the link Kalm, I think Im going to go for the spread)
DHEA 25mg 3xday (Will look at Biovea online)
Maca - Ive looked at this before as features in alot of my healthy cook books. Will purchase.
Wheatgrass shots - (LJH, heard these are YUK but know there are good for you so with holding the nose as I drink I might manage!)

Westies, I never even had a print out from the tests! Im slightly confused now and I think at my follow up I am going to be prepared more and ask further questions. Thanks for that link on the AFC and made some notes which I will take with me to ask. You are so helpful on this,

Nickynack - Me and DH are planning on visiting Beverley next week on our Yorkshire holiday. You would recommend a visit then? it will probably be a visit/stop off on route to the coast or something. 
I hope my shopping list above helps. If I find some other sites then Il message them to you. I want to make sure I try something different on this go, and as all these supplements are good for general helth and wellbeing anyway, it cant harm to take them.

Kalm, I hope your work meeting in Edinburgh goes well today. 

Sending everyone lots of hugs and today, like its been said, no pressure to you other ladies in the 2ww but this board definately needs to see some more well deserved BFP's. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie a 5 day transfer would be superb! X my clinic generally used 2 day transfer unless you had ec on a Friday then it was a 3day transfer. I don't know anyone who had a 5 day transfer, they did say if you have 2 or more top grade they will aim for 5 day but both my friends had more than 2 top grades and still only had 2dt   Hopefully you'll get a few Frosties too xxx


----------



## lillieb87

I would hope amoeba but we had 7 at this point last cycle an had day 3 transfer an 1 frostie.....would be fab for a day 5...time will tell!!

beccaboo thats some shoppin list there!! i was suprised u havent had afc done?

xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie congratulations on such good fertilisation, fx for some top quality embies for transfer & some to join olaf on ice x  

Thank you for your comments lovely ladies, really hoping that ljh, cara, westies & lillie can provide some much needed good news x


----------



## LJH80

Amy so sorry for bfn, hoped you would brake the spell this cycle 😢 

Lillie fab numbers, I am sure you will get some to blasto xx


----------



## lillieb87

ladies i have to share....I am currently watching pretty woman an just recalled when my niece asked what a prostitute was...my sister was horrified an merely said somebody who sells their body.....she was astounded an said why would anyone want to sell their legs or even arms!! 

Sorry just bought back a memory that may make u laugh!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so so sorry Amy  Glad you have a frostie this time though. 

Great news on fertilisation lillie!


----------



## wildflower

Amy I'm so sorry lovely. I'm glad you have a frostie waiting for you this time. Hugs and hugs xxx

Lillie, six embryos is great, fx for a 5 day but I'm sure 3 day will be good too x

Beccaboo I'm sure your diet is chock full of healthy goodness but some good extras can't harm so good work doing your prep xxx

I've just woken from a holiday nap, it's actually sunny today so I'm wasting the good weather sleeping, and it always takes me ages to wake up. I'm feeling a bit below par at the moment, missing my nutribullet and eating too much French bread probably! Just not feeling tip top and cycle ready. It's nice to spend a week with my little family though and see Rose having lots of fun with DH they are such good buddies


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all! Just a brief post as WiFi in the B&B is patchy at best.

Amy: I'm so sorry to read of your BFN but great that you have a frostie.

Lillie: congratulations on all that fertilisation! All the best for transfer whenever it ends up coming.

Thanks for the suggestions of things to do in Portsmouth. We've been here before, in fact DH lived here for a bit 10 years ago but haven't stayed for years. We spent all day yesterday in the historic dockyard and saw the Mary Rose which is the whole reason we came. Today we went to the Portsmouth museum. They have an exhibition of the history of children's TV which was really fun! We've been up the spinnaker tower before and it hasn't really been the weather for it. My ankle seems to have sorted itself out although all the walking around hasn't helped much. We're going to my parents tomorrow and will be there for OTD on Saturday. On Friday I'm going to hospital with my Dad to learn how to use his dialysis machine. He has prostate cancer and kidney failure and has been on dialysis for nearly a year. He can't have a transplant because of the cancer so will be on dialysis for life. Due to this he's getting a dialysis machine at home. It's a2 person job and although Mum is learning how to use it her health isn't great so for my own piece of mind I'm going to learn it too. Hoping it'll be another useful distraction in this 2ww. Have no idea if this transfer has worked as I've not really felt anything other than the odd twinge but AF should have come yesterday and didn't so that's good!


----------



## LJH80

Cara good luck with the dialysis training and sending lots of love to your poorly dad. Hope your no symptoms are a good sign for Saturday.


----------



## Nahla

Amy, just read this... so so sorry. I really hoped it was your time. but great there is this little ice baby waiting to come home... me too I did not have success with fresh cycle but wirh fet, so nothing is impossible. 

lillie, congrats on the great number! day 3 or 5 in my opinion dors not make a big difference as obviously my 2 best ones transferred freshly did not stay and the lower grade frosties did finally. I was surprised by that outcome to be honest. 

Amoeba, sorryyou feel so bad. Maybe you just need a few days break? I hope you recover soon. and I can imagine it is hard to hear others are showing babies to hospital stuff.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope everyone is well, just had a few moments to catch up. I will get back to personals before the week is out! Hoping work will settle soon. 

Quick update on the donor situation; our clinic nurse has said to contact the sperm bank directly so we've sent them an e-mail with all the details we have (hopefully it was enough) and crossed our fingers.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone

Lillie great fertilisation results, it's looking very good for you this cycle Hun xx

Amy I hope ur feeling ok and hope you have had something yummy on the sweet front for ur tea as a treat  

Beccaboo that's a good shopping list and Kalm thanks for the advise re the coq10. I love Beverley, it's a lovely town and there is Beverley Westwood which is open pasture land with cows roaming free - a lovely walk 😉 there are lots of coffee shops/restaurants and my fave coffee shop is Lempika which is at the top end of Saturday market - the market is nice on a Saturday with lots of yummy local food stalls. Are you going to visit York? I'm with you re these supplements as wanted to take them on my last cycle but left it too late as you need to start themmonths in advance. So come pay day I will purchase - is it safe to take them all together though? I'm so hoping this operation I'm having next Wed sorts my ankle out and I can start running again as really want to get exercising to help me feel fitter and healthier too xx

Helen I hope you are feeling a bit brighter today Hun, sending you big   Xxx

Cara my Dad also has Prostate cancer and has been monitored for over a year now and actually had the results of his latest test yest and it looks like he will have to have it removed as his levels have increased by quite a bit so it's a worry and ur poor Dad also suffering with his kidneys too - think that's v impressive that you are learning about the dialysis machine too. Hope ur managing to relax a bit on the run up to ur OTD xxx

Wildflower sorry ur not feeling too great lovely, try to relax and enjoy ur hol and you can get back to ur nutribullet when you get back home xx

Kalm - how lovely you are returning to ur roots, hope ur meeting went ok and you can spend sometime having a lovely wander around soaking up the loveliness of Edinburgh xx

Ameoba hope you feel a bit brighter today too and ur horrible cold is on its way out xx

Hi to everyone else, hope ur doing ok xxx

AFM back to work today and tested with the clinic pg test this morning to confirm a negative result   so felt a bit sad. The clinic gave me a follow up appt date of Nov 4th. Feel really tired and but drained tonight so had early tea, got a shower and now watching DIY SOS and The Apprentice in bed


----------



## KALM

*lillie* super fertilisation rate there hon! Fx for some frosties as well as one or two for transfer! Hope you are feeling ok after EC.

*nicky*, my meeting was fine - my customer here is lovely so I always love working with them, and they were full of congratulations for my pregnancy  meeting finished a bit earlier than planned but I had work to do so just did that in the hotel rather than any exploring. I probably should have gone out for a walk for some exercise..., although I am finding I get out of breath so easy these days. I have 25 week check up with my GP next week so going to ask about it then as I do feel it seems a bit more than I would expect, or not what I would expect until 3rd trimester. Hope your relaxing evening sorts you out for a better day tomorrow.

*cara* do your parents know it is OTD when you are there? Lovely that you will help learn about the dialysis, although sorry for the circumstances you gave to do that in the first place. Do you live near to your parents?

*wildflower* your comment about Rose and DH being best buddies was so cute  she's a daddy's girl then?!?


----------



## NickyNack

Hi Kalm, glad the meeting went well and they were so lovely to you and congratulating you, sounds like you have a really warm rapour with them   I don't blame you not having a walk around if ur finding you are getting out of breath easily and glad you have ur appointment with ur GP next week, but if it gets any worse I would perhaps name an earlier appointment even if to just put ur mind at rest that this is fine. I guess there are no rules to it all and although there are guidelines to when you should experience any changes/symptoms I think sometimes they may kick in earlier/later. Take care of ur self lovely and safe journey back   Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi all! 
Ladies asking about supplements: the only one I wouldn't take for more than 3 months at a go is DHEA. It is slightly different to the others in that it has a hormonal effect in slightly increasing your body's use of testosterone. Contrary to how crazy that might sound, it is a good thing for egg quality because it sort of rejuvenates the area around the ovaries a bit, but they don't recommend more than 3 months at a time. The others are nutritional things that you can safely take all the time. There are lots of people who take them for all sorts of ailments and health benefits. My nails have never been better since I started on the Royal jelly!
We are now in Vienna and so far so good. It's been a long day but a good start and then a nice meal with colleagues from Canada, Switzerland and the Netherlands. now tine to sleeeeeeeep night night!


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, get your iron levels checked! I had the same and hot iron infusion today... already feel an improvement I think... 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thought I'd give you all a laugh - I've been wide awake since before 6am with a headache that feels like I drank too much wine last night (obviously I haven't drank!) and I hit an all time low when I asked an online magic 8 ball whether or not I was pregnant  Now to try and get another hour's sleep. Will post personals later x


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - what did the magic 8 ball say?!


----------



## KALM

You asked an online magic ball?!?!   Oh dear....   better to ask the online Clems, and we say it's a BFP!!! hope you manage to get a bit more sleep and the headache goes quick.


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - it's said "outlook good" as if I was asking for a weather forecast!   x

Thanks KALM  Just woken up and feel no better. Going to try and avoid taking anything so will just drink lots of water and hope it goes x


----------



## Snowy white1

Haha Westies! To test the validity of the online magic 8 ball I asked it if I was pregnant and it said "most likely" so i would take your "outlook good" as a good sign! 

Hope you feel better soon. Lots of fluids will hopefully sort you out.


----------



## lillieb87

mornin ladies....

westies that did make me chuckle lol sorry about your head hun keep the fluids up ....

muchmore hope you enjoyin Vienna x

nicky hope work is managable 4th nov will be here before you know it xx

kalm hope you managed to get sorted at the gp x

amy how you feeling hun xx

sarah fx you hear from the doner people soon xx.

afm still a bit tender from ec an still (tmi) bleeding slightly when i wipe but not every time i wipe is that normal.....i am on clexane this time so not sure if this wud make a difference.... 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies hope you're feeling better soon, keep the fluids up! I also tested validity of online 8ball and got 'no' which is right...so would take your 'outlook good' as a positive sign xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello All

Westies, that made me chuckle and of course I had to go on it too! I typed in and got a 'very doubtful' I then put it will i get pregnant and for a 'signs point to yes'!  
I hope the headache has eased.

Lillie, I would say that is quite normal after having EC, especially if you are feeling tender. They do say you can have a little bleed after EC. 

Muchmore, thanks for the advice on the DHEA. I guess if I take it soonish in the lead up to cycling again and EC that will be fine but just keep an eye on how long I am taking it for.
Glad you have had a nice day, what did you have for your meal? have you tasted the nice hot choc and viennese cakes yet?

Kalm, Like Nahla said, perhaps it could be iron levels. Hopefully they can check you out at your next appointment. Hopefully it is just one of those things that comes with being pregnant and nothing of any more concern.

Nickynack, thanks for the tips on Beverley and I do love a nice coffee so will try out your recommendation on Lempika, especially now I can drink caffine again! However Im still being really good with the caffine now Ive weened myself off it. Im actually still ordering decafs!
Im back on the green tea now though after giving that up in te lead up to ET and 2ww. I really missed my green tea and it is healthy and good benefits but from advise its not so good in pregnancy I thought I had better cut it out.
I hope that op on your ankle goes well and its sorts it out. Be nice if you can get back to exercise and running, I think it does wonders for making you feel better generally. I went back to the gym last night and did body combat and step and had the best nights sleep, I was shattered! 

Sarah, its good that you can contact the sperm donor bank directly as least you can keep track and chase up yourself if need be. Is this chasing them up for the same donor? So its watch this space for news!

Amy, How are you feeling today my lovely? Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? maybe a long walk with Lucy or a nice meal? thinking of you. xx

Wildflower, Im sure you can get back onto the nutibullet when you get back. What juice or smoothie will you make first!? Lovely its sunny in France and I love an afternoon nap!

Amoeba, How is your cold today, any signs of it disappearing and helping you feel better? Do you finish work Friday? Have the children broken up already as I know the schools round my way finished wednesday. I was thinking I can never remember having a week and a half off at Halloween/Autumn half term!

Snowy, have I missed an update on percy?

Cara, i think its a good idea you are are learning to use the dialysis machine for you dad, it would certainly be useful to know wouldnt it and least you can help your parents out should you need to. 
Glad you are still keeping occupied in the 2ww. You are doing so well.
xx

LJH, I hope you are doing okay lovely and another day nearer to test day. xx

Nahla, How are you? Did you manage to get signed off early from work? Sorry if you have said and I missed the post. If so, I hope its helping and you can get some rest in.

Maisy, If you are still reading, I hope you are ok. Has your DD settled into nursery ok?

Hi Babycakes, Babyninja and all you lovely CC's.

2 days til my 2weeks off. Things have gone a bit crazy busy at work which I knew they would when I want to spend the next couple of days finishing things up!
I retested as per clinics advice and as I thought, my test was negative, and didnt think it would be anything else so Ive come off all meds now and will call clinic today to try and get a follow up booked in.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies I hope the headache goes soon, I love that you have resorted to asking the magic 8 ball whether you are pregnant, did you ask it about twins too?! x  

Wildflower I hope you are feeling a bit better today x  

Cara sorry to hear about your dad but great that you are learning how to use the dialysis machine, fx for good news for you on saturday x  

Ljh I hope you can break the run of bad news on this board x  

Sarah I hope you hear back on the donor very soon x  

Nickynack sorry to hear about your dad   I watched diy sos last night & thought it was so lovely to see the family getting such a fab home after everything they had been through x  

Kalm I hope you have a good journey back from Edinburgh x  

Muchmore don't forget to sample the cakes & hot chocolate x  

Lillie not long now until you are pupo x  

Amoeba & beccaboo only a couple more days until your holidays x  

Snowy how is Percy doing? hope he relearns how to fly soon x  

Nahla did you get signed off work? I hope you are getting chance to rest x  

Helen I hope you are ok & get some counselling sorted out x  

Hello babycakes, maisie, baby ninja, emelda & anyone else I've missed  

I'm doing ok, I'm staying on the meds for a couple more days because I have booked a progesterone blood test for tomorrow to check whether I am absorbing it just to rule that in or out as a potential problem, my gut feeling is that the myomectomy surgery has left my uterus a bit like a home from cowboy builders rather than grand designs & I think ultimately that is the problem in which case I don't think there is much that can be done   I will book a follow up & see what they suggest & will definitely try the fet just because I feel like it deserves a chance   Not much planned for the weekend other than collecting dad from the airport at some silly hour tomorrow night, the binding material I ordered has finally arrived from germany so I will try & finish the dress making & get some other craft stuff done for a local Christmas sale in a couple of weeks x


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - Brilliant idea to get your progesterone tested tomorrow. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your follow-up. Have you ever had a 3D or saline scan? That would be able to see what the uterus looks like in great detail so may be worth it for peace of mind if you're worried. Just an idea. Oh and I hadn't asked the Magic 8 ball about twins so I had to go back to see and it said "It is decidedly so"!  I then asked it whether I would have one baby and it said "most likely" so who knows!? Ha ha x

Beccaboo - sorry that you had to test again  Good that you can come off all the meds now though and that you only have two days left of work before your two weeks off. That's such great timing - I hope you have lots of fun and treats. Like Amy, I hope you don't have to wait too long for your follow-up x

NickyNack - wow, you were able to get a follow-up quickly. Fab! x

Thanks Amoeba, hope so. Are you feeling better? Do you have much planned for half term? x

Lillie - I've never had bleeding after EC but I think it's pretty common. Clexane thins the blood so it may well not be helping. I cut my finger very slightly while cooking last cycle and it took ages to stop bleeding and in pretty sure that was because of the Clexane. I hope it stops soon. How are you doing apart from that? Will you get a call from your clinic tomorrow morning to give you an update and to say whether it's in for ET or that they're waiting? x

Thanks Snowywhite  I've drank about two litres of water already today and my headache is going but not totally gone. May resort to a forehead patch if it's still there this afternoon. I'm getting a more significant dull ache now low down in my tummy on the left hand side so FX that's good and not bad! How are you doing? How's Percy? x

KALM - Nahla's suggestion seems like a sensible one. I hope you can get your iron levels checked easily and you feel better soon x

MuchMore - I hope you had a good night's sleep after your long day. How much longer do you have there? x

Sarah - I hope you don't have to wait too long to hear back from the sperm bank and there's good news coming your way x

Wildflower - ooo I love a holiday nap. I hope you still have sunshine with you and you're having a lovely time. How long do you have left? x

CaraJ - great that AF hasn't arrived! I hope that's a good sign. I'm glad you're having a good time in Pompey. I love the Historical Dockyards, so I'm glad you went there. Sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow x

LJH - how are you doing? Only one more sleep! Eek! I have everything crossed for you x

Hello everyone else. AFM - I went to see Macbeth last night with a friend and we went for a yummy healthy dinner first - so nice to leave the house! The film was absolutely amazing but very gory and graphic in parts. Definiately worth a watch, although I'm not sure how much longer it's on at the cinema. Oh and I have a bit of a dilemma - I was meant to be taking steroids again on this cycle but the consultant wanted me to take 10mg tablets (I took 25mg on my two cycles at the Lister) from day of ET BUT the clinic forgot to give them to me on Saturday and I was in a bit of a whirlwind before transfer as I was having intralipids and acupuncture. I realised when I got home, so rang the clinic and they said they would send me a prescription straight away. It arrived yesterday (they sent it second class  ) so now I'm wondering whether there really is any point in me taking them?! I may call the clinic but they'll probably just tell me to start ASAP but I just wondered what my CCs would do? Other than that, all OK this end. 5dp5dt and all is well (so far!) x


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - sorry things hadn't changed on the retest but glad you can come off the meds and look forward. Good that you can go back to the gym as well. I'm sure your romantic holiday away is exactly what you need.

Amy - Glad you're having those follow up tests to rule things out. Maybe you could have some scans to check on the state of your uterus but I'm sure it's all 'Grand Designs'
I went past Hobbycraft today and thought of you! Hope the dressmaking goes well.

Westies - hope the headache is easing off. I can recommend those forehead strips. I've even slept in one before and they do ease the pain (even if they're not quite the same as a big dose of drugs). Hopefully feeling headachey and dehydrated is a very good sign!

Sarah - hope you hear back from the sperm bank soon with good news.

Lillie - if it's only a bit of blood I think it's fine. I had a tiny bit of blood after EC but only on the actual day of EC

Cara - very sorry to hear about the tough time your Dad is having. It will be very helpful to your mum that you can use the dialysis machine as well. Hope he's feeling ok and hope you are too.

Thanks everyone for asking about Percy. He's still the same. He looks fine but still can't fly. I tried to see if he would fly today and he  tried but can't get more than a couple of cm off the ground. I'm a bit worried he's just going to stay like this and we can't keep him in the shed forever. I guess we'll give it a couple more days and then think what to do.


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - remind me (roughly) where you live? x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi, I live in Herts, not far from Watford/ Hemel


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - I did a little search for pigeon sanctuaries for Percy and came across this list: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk (click on rescue centres / rescue centres in England). I can't see one in Herts but there is one in Bedfordshire if that's not too far, or two in Essex and a few listed as London. Perhaps one of those can look after Percy long term? x


----------



## Snowy white1

Thanks Westies - I'll check it out and give them a ring. Percy will be very grateful too.
The people I spoke to at another sanctuary that said it was pigeon-friendly said to take it to the vet if it's no better after a while but I suspect a vet will just euthanize him. I'm not necessarily against that if he's suffering but a part of me still hopes he will recover. 
Pity we can't just keep him - although not sure how DH will feel about that - the shed is absolutely covered in poo - I really should have put newspaper down!


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - hopefully nothing a good pressure washer can't fix! x


----------



## IloveWesties

Just thought I'd post this again as we have a couple of CCs testing over the next couple of days x

LJH - 1 embryo - 2dt - OTD: Friday 23 October
CaraJ - 1 frosty - 5dt - OTD: Saturday 24 October
Westies - 2 frosties - 5dt - OTD: Friday 30 October but may test before as 9dp5dt is 26th
Lillie - TBC

Please let me know if I've got anything wrong. We can keep this up to date and I can post again as/when needed x


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks ladies for all your kind words, I really appreciate it   
Kalm, you actually made me cry (in a good way) with your words xx

So I tried the magic 8 ball.. I asked if I would get pregnant next year and it said, decidedly so, I asked if I would sustain to full term and it said not likely, so I asked if I would have a baby next year and it said no, so I asked if I would have twins next year and it said yes! So I'm going with that. Let's hope its right!!

Glad you liked the card ljh, hope you enjoy the book also xx
Good luck for OTD tomorrow

Amy, lovely Amy our orange leader. I am so sorry you didn't get your bfp. But as someone else said, sorry I forget who, your frostie will be the one, take it as a sign that you have one this time, your special little frozen angel, waiting to wing their way to you for snuggles xx

Sorry I've been lacking in posts. You'd think bring off work I'd have plenty of time to come on, but I'm finding it hard. I know you lovely ladies will support me, but its still hard to show my face. But I am coming on and reading through your posts. 
Dh has said I need a hobby and he's right so i had a look online and im signing up for art classes at a local adult college. They don't start until January so something to look forward to. Started the diet on Tuesday, a day later than planned. But its going well so far, I went with the 'balanced for you' ready meals from marks and Spencer option and I'm pleased to say the food is really yummy, plus healthy. And I've managed to convince dh to join me on the diet so we are in it together. 
Going to HP studios this weekend which will be fun.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## CaraJ

Hi ladies,
Helen: good luck with the diet. One of the adults with learning disabilities I support is addicted to chocolate mousse and they have to come from M&S so I see the balanced for you meals a lot and they all look tasty.

Snowywhite: how's Percy? When I was little one summer a racing pigeon landed in our paddling pool while me and my sister were in it, we jumped right out! He was ringed and it had a phone number on it. My Dad phoned and they said he was new to teaching and probably just tired. He stayed with us for a couple of weeks before recovering enough to fly away.

Westies: we had a lovely time in Pompey, just what we needed! We're now in Dorset at my parents'. Still no AF but an feeling nauseous which for me is normally a sign she's on her way. Could be a sign of pregnancy though I guess.

Amy: glad you're doing OK. Enjoy the dressmaking and crafting, I find that sort of thing really helps me relax. Am currently making a sensory patchwork blanket for work.

Beccaboo: not long till your holiday, hope you enjoy it when it comes. Pleased you have come off all your meds now but sorry the negative is confirmed.

Kalm: my parents do know it's OTD while we're here but I'm not sure they fully understand the significance of the day. My parents are about a 2 hour drive away which is not too bad. Until 2.5 years ago we lived in Edinburgh and it took me 8 hours to get to Mum and Dad's so now we're practically next door!

Nickynack: my Dad has had prostate cancer for about 8 years now, his kidneys started failing about 3 years ago. At the beginning he went in for surgery but the cancer was bigger than they thought so they left it there! It's note treated with hormone therapy which is basically estrogen. This means my poor Dad has symptoms of the menopause. I'm not sure if the kidney failure has anything to do with the cancer.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM: am starting to go a little crazy in the 2ww and an sorely tempted to test early. DH keeps telling me we're nearly there and the clinic want us to test on Saturday for a reason. I'm feeling nauseous a lot of the time now and hoping that's a good sign. However nausea is a sign that AF is on her way for me so I'm trying not to read too much into anything! I've never been pregnantbut I'm expecting to be a bit battered by it when it does happen. I've always had negative reactions to hormones in my body and even adrenaline going through me makes me sick. I don't mind though, I'd love to be pregnant however sick I get!


----------



## IloveWesties

CaraJ - after tonight, it's only one more sleep so you're really close now. You're doing amazingly well. Sorry to hear you're feeling nauseous - so annoying that all these 'symptoms' could mean a number of things! x

LJH - thinking of you. I do hope you're OK. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way as soon as I wake up tomorrow morning  x

I'm really suffering with my headache, which has developed now in to a much stronger headache bordering on migraine as I'm feeling a bit sickie and have just had diarreah (sorry, TMI I know!). Headache is a classic sign of impending AF for me so I really hope that's not the case this time. Anyway, I've put myself to bed and will be turning out the light for a ridiculously early night. I hope you're all OK. Night night CCs x

Oh and I saw this earlier and laughed 🎱


----------



## Snowy white1

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Westies. Let's just hope it's all those pregnancy hormones causing trouble!

Sending lots of good luck to LJH for tomorrow. It's time the CCs had some good news and hopefully tomorrow will be the start of it.


----------



## Amy76

Ljh wishing you lots of luck for testing tomorrow x  

Lillie I hope you get good news on your embies & that et goes well x  

Cara the sensory patchwork quilt sounds impressive, I hope you have a nice time staying with your parents & get good news on Saturday x  

Helen sorry you are finding things hard, I think it is a good idea to have a hobby as a distraction & hopefully you will enjoy the art classes as something to look forwards to in the new year, in the mean time there are lots of little Christmas craft kits about that you could try x  

Beccaboo only one more day at work until your holiday x  

Snowy I hope Percy feels better soon x  

Westies I will ask about a scan, I had an hsg & mri before the operation but nothing since other than the stims scans where they often say there is scar tissue, I am also thinking of having prof quenby's uterine biopsy to see if that gives any more information, has anyone had it done? Sorry to hear about the headache, I hope you feel better in the morning x


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - you may find this thread useful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337607.0 Note the third post down whixh quotes Agate's view (which sounds sensible to me). If you haven't had a 3D scan then I would have thought that would be worth doing. It's reletavely inexpensive and you can get it done pretty quickly. Any sort of biopsy/scratch will cause more disruption to uterine lining so you may want to do the scan first before considering any other treatment/tests/procedures x


----------



## Amy76

Westies thank you for the link, I was only treated with intralipids this cycle but not steroids & haven't had any immunes testing, I will speak to them at the follow up & see what they recommend, dp is worried about me putting myself through many more rounds of treatment so I would like to do whatever I can to improve my chances, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## NickyNack

Just a quick one from me as I'm really so tired tonight and I'm just going to curl up in bed with my book and hot water bottle  

Cara - so sorry about ur poor dad and also having such horrible side affects from the hormone therapy, I bet it's a real worry for you   Stay strong and don't test early, your clinic gives you OTD for a reason and ur OH is right in what he is saying 😘 hope the sickness eases a bit for you. I felt nausious and had v bad headaches on both my last cycles and still not sure if it was the progesterone or early pg symptoms on my first cycle xxx

LJH - good luck for tomorrow, really hope you bet the BFP you deserve xxx

Helen - sorry you have been feeling so down and think the art classes will be a really good idea for you xx

Westies hope ur poor head feels better after a good nights sleep - I sympathise as my head was so bad last week xx

Beccaboo - glad ur back at the gym and on the green tea - it's one thing I really don't like, I have a detox tea or peppermint tea and DP has a green tea and I often mix them up and am gutted when I take a mouthful   ha ha!! Will you inbox me that list you made up the other day on here of supplements when you have a free mo? I don't really drink caffeinated me anymore and always drink decaf tea and coffee so don't really miss it or notice the difference. But yes I am really hoping this op works and I can exercise again as ur right it really does help with stress and also helps me sleep so much better - check you out double classes   xx

Amy - glad you can finish off ur dresses - dint forget to show us a pic if you can   ur poor lil body, I really hope ur frostie does manage to hang on when you are reunited and good idea re the news and progesterone I defo think its a major issue for me and will be insisting on injections as you have all recommended on my next go xx

Anyway book n bed for me I will check in again tomorrow hope everyone else is doing ok and we get some good news off LJH tomorrow   Xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck tomorrow LJH, everything crossed for some good news xxx 

Hope that headache goes Westies and that it's an early sign of pregnancy and not af xx

Cara not long until you find out, am sure it will be positive news on Saturday and that will explain the nausea xx

Hope everyone has had a good day X

I had a busy one with a full teaching day and a union meeting early evening! Lost my voice for a bit today, so ended up having my classes on laptops doing some research work on the topic I should've been teaching. Voice has come back but is very croaky and squeaky! Had look at throat and it's very red with lots of bumps on it and a few white patches so assume I have a raging infection of some sort and all my teaching this week has made it worse! But only one more day then I can rest...well after I drive to Cornwall xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, maybe you need antibiotics? 

Ljh, fx for your test tomorrow! 

beccaboo and anyone else who asked: yes, I got signed off and got my iron infosion and already feel much better. anyway, there is still so much to do until babies arrive... 

sorry no more personals, I have read all your posts but just no energy and bad memory at the moment. 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Just a quick one, more personals and reading up later.....
Ljh, good luck on testing today, my fx are crossed for you lovely. Xxx


----------



## lillieb87

good luck ljh thinking of u xx

my et is booked 2day for 12.20...all being well!! waiting on a call to confirm once they hav checked the embryos...come on little ones...x


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck today Lillie! Exciting that you will be PUPO soon.

Still have everything crossed for LJH!


----------



## LJH80

Hello ladies, well it's a bfn for me this morning. I feel ok as was pretty sure this is the result I would get, I've had bleeding all week and even though it's looked like old blood my pains were just too exact with my monthly af routine I just knew deep down really it hasn't worked. 

So with no frosties or funding left we now need to decide what happens next, we are thinking of possibly going abroad next time. We have read great things about a few in Spain and we are looking at going to the fertility show in London in November for some info and consultations with some clinics. 

sorry I couldn't change our string of bad luck but I've got my fingers crossed that caraj test tomorrow will be the good day we are hoping for and westies and lillie will finish this round with bfps


----------



## lillieb87

lhj i am so sorry to be reading that this morn i was soo hopin it was a bfp! sendin   be nice to urself an hav lots of treats....sounds like you are being very positive an the plan of the fertility show is a good one xx


----------



## NickyNack

Aw LJH I'm so sorry Hun it's so unfair and I really was hoping you would get the BFP you deserve. Take care of yourself today and hope you have some nice things planned for the weekend. Sending you lots of love and big big   Xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Sorry LJH - it still must be disappointing even though you had a feeling deep down.
Sounds like going abroad may be a good plan. There seem to be lots of ladies on the BFP board who had success abroad. X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww LJH sorry to hear this xxx    Was hoping you would break the run off bad luck xxx you're time will come though X


Lillie good luck for et, you'll soon be pupo 😊😊 xx


Nahla glad you got signed off so can take it easy X you're most likely right I do need antibiotics but I work approx 45 mins from home so can't get to doctor easy and if I take time off to go I wouldn't get paid, and as I get paid less then I was before I can't afford to lose wages...gonna be a struggle to pay bills as it is. If it gets worse will have to try out of hours and see if can get an appointment xx


Things still aren't great with dh. He still doesn't really speak to me other than his standard 4 questions when I get in from work. He made it worse on Wednesday by going out on a bike ride when he knew I was ill and was on way home...he always did put bike first!!! Then late last night he sent me a message meant for another woman.....saying he is going to do some thinking whilst he is away!!! Well obviously I'm thinking he's playing away his message back to me was its not what you're thinking...but what the hell else am I meant to think after the way he's written the message to her?!?!


----------



## IloveWesties

So sorry to hear your news LJH  I'm glad you're looking forward and I think the Fertility Show is a good idea and what perfect timing too. When you're there, try and have a chat with the people at Serum. I know they get really busy so I think you can book an appointment in advance (instructions on their website, I think). I don't know much about Spanish clinics other than there's a couple of good ones in Barcelona and Marbella. Oh honey I'm sorry you're having to go through this. I had such a good feeling about this go for you. I hope you have lots of treats planned for the weekend and beyond. Take care of yourself. Big hugs   xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - hope you don't have to wait too long for your phonecall x


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - sorry that things aren't good with DH. I also have one that puts sport ahead of me but actually I think I've done the same in the past so I guess it's easy to do. Perhaps he just thought he couldn't help so may as well go on the bike ride?
The message sounds pretty suspicious though. Do you know who it was meant for? And if it's not what you think then what is it? Hopefully you can have a conversation about it later.


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, so sorry for the news this Morning, I had really hoped the bleeding that you had was nothing to worry about.  
So disappointing but glad you have your positive hat on ready to think of next steps. I think it helps to get through the sadness of it all and the fertility show sounds a good idea. Xx

Lillie, good luck for et today. Soon be PUPO Lillie. Xxx

I have a crazy busy day but will try and log on work pc for some personals in a bit. I need to see what my work email inbox looks like first. Xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies sorry for the afm post.....had the call all 6 are between 6 an 7 cells all dividing equally with not much fragmentation so they are suggesting day 5 transfer Sunday....eeekkk this time last cycle we only had 2 out of our 7!! 

just   i hav something to transfer Sunday.....


----------



## IloveWesties

Fab news Lillie!  x


----------



## LJH80

Thanks CCs I feel gutted for us as a group that I couldn't deliver some positive news, we really are all in this together!

Lillie good luck with et today xx

Amoeba aorry you are having a super rough week with illness and inconsiderate dh! I agree that message sounds suspicious and hope he can give you some satisfactory answers. I hope your week away gives you both quality time to sort through whatever issues there are, you have had a stressful time this year with everything from work to treatment to parents living with you and now adoption so maybe agreeing to recognise the problems and then agree a fresh start together is needed so you are both happy and ready to start the next chapter. Whatever happens we will be here to support and encourage you xx


----------



## LJH80

Wow lillie that's amazing news


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news Lillie - I'm sure the clinic know what they're doing and you will have some great 5 day blasts to transfer on Sunday. Hopefully even some frosties.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh I am so sorry that you got bad news this morning   I hope you are ok & can get some advice at the fertility show on what the best options would be for future treatment, I have already mentioned to dp the idea of combining treatment with a holiday as I have read of lots of ladies getting positives from treatment abroad, take care x  

Lillie exciting that you have lots of embies still doing really well, hopefully you will get one or two to transfer & some frosties x  

Amoeba sorry things are still not good with dh, is it just the two of you going to cornwall for the holiday? maybe some time together will help & you can talk about plans for the future in a different setting without the pressures of work, I would definitely want to know what the text did mean x  

Beccaboo you were up early this morning, only one more day at work! x  

Westies I hope the headache is better this morning x  

Nahla pleased to hear you got signed off & are feeling better x  

Cara fx for good news for your tomorrow x  

Hello nickynack, snowy, kalm, muchmore, helen, wildflower, sarah, smileycat, babycakes, maisie & anyone I've missed  

Can't believe we have had such a run of bad news, really hoping for lots of positives from now on x


----------



## Snowy white1

I thought IVF had about a 50% sucess rate. For that to be true it means that the rest of the ladies cycling at the moment must be BFPs!
The magic 8 ball agrees!


----------



## IloveWesties

I hope so Snowywhite! Not feeling very positive this morning  Fingers crossed for Cara x


----------



## Amy76

Has anyone worked out how many of us have had failed treatment since we all cycled together? I think at least 9 of us have cycle again so far & if the 50% success rate is true we must be due lots of bfps now


----------



## IloveWesties

This is my second FET cycle since my fresh with you all in May/June Amy! x


----------



## Amy76

Westies we are due lots of positives now & you have every chance that this will work, especially with the changes to your meds that the new clinic made x


----------



## lillieb87

westies don't lose hope....i hav a good feeling for you xx

ameoba if the txt wasn't what it seemed....did he explain what it did mean? how very confusing for u! hopefully the holiday is just what u need xx

nahla glad uvr been signed off so youcan now rest cx

good luck for tomorrow Cara x


----------



## HelenGB

ljh, I'm so sorry, I honestly thought this was your time 

This month has not been a good one for the clems, let's hope that caraj, westies and Lillie can change all that. And that for the rest of us out next round is THE round


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey lovely CC"s
what a lot of bad luck on this board in the few days I've been away  
LJH, I'm sorry the result wasnt better this morning,   to you, and glad it sounds like you've got a few positive options up your sleeve for next round - i like the idea of combining a holiday with treatment, relaxing by a pool must surely help the body prepare for it!

Ameoba - sorry things arent great with DH, I agree with the others that the text sounds weird and needs to be explained, otherwise it will turn over in your mind and cause know on suspicions.  I can fuly sympathise with the cycling stuff, I had massive rows with my DH who refused to rein in the lycra during treatment, even though our issues are on his side.  

WEsties - Chin up - I really reckon this is your round, I refuse to consider any other option than BFP for you this time!!!

Lillie - fab news on the 5 day transfer route, they wouldnt give you the option if they were worried that the Embies looked anything other than good quality.

Cara - good luck for tomorrow!

AFM, all good, just a bit tired from work, 2 london and 1 bristol trips in a week is a bit much when having to travel on trains in rush hour!  WE went to see The commitments at the Theatre on tuesday though which was good.

Happy Friday everyone else, hope you all have a good day

xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Lillie   xx


----------



## LJH80

Had a busy day looking into the best next steps for us and think we are quite excited about our next chapter. We have almost decided that IVF Spain in Alicante could be where our journey takes us next so we have booked a consultation with Dr Aizpurua on the Saturday at the fertility show and also booked 2 seminar slots for treatment abroad and one about reduced ovarian reserve so hoping to get some really good info on the day and howpfully get our next cycle in progress. The IVF Spain clinic does seem brilliant and I've gone and had a look on some of the forums here and people seem very happy, plus there success rates are fantastic. They also help with the travelling abroad bit helping to find accommodation (they even have their own apartments if you wish to use) and Pick you up from the airport for free etc. price wise as we need icsi and my dosage of medication is always the max it will work out almost half the price for 2 cycles in Spain compared to here in the UK and that includes freezing any spares I get after the 1st one. So all in all feeling pretty good about the next steps - just a shame we will start again in jan/feb and I won't get the benefit of some Spanish sunshine 😁


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - this all sounds brilliant and I'm glad you're throwing yourself in to a plan and looking forward. Big hugs x

Amoeba - what time are you heading down to Cornwall? I've heard lots of traffic alerts today as there's been quite a few issues on the M5 in Somerset. It may be worth hanging on, having some dinner and driving down later. Good luck! x 

Just a quick Q for everyone - who has had full immunes testing now? Where did you have it done? Has anyone gone to Dr Gorgy at The Fertility & Gynaecology Academy? x

Smileycat - have you had your appointment with Dr Gorgy yet? x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely ladies,

What a day (actually last coule of days) I have had at work. I usually have time to browse the internet, get my CC fix but its just been so busy! Clients obviously know Im going on holiday and decide they need urgent things done! Anyway, less than one left and I might sneak away early 

LJH, Im glad you have been doing your research today on clinic abroad. I wouldnt know where to start with researching all of that but I guess once you start there is a whole load of information on it and forums. If you are going to save some money doing it abroad and the success rates are good then why not. 
How would this work with all the scan appointments, I presume you dont know how long you would be over there for during stimming or you would go over at the start of stimms and stay until after ET?
Thinking off you still as getting to OTD and testing is sad nonetheless but so glad you seem to be moving forward. 
Also it looks like it will jan/feb again for some of us CC so least you will have us cyclers cycling together again. xx 

babycakes, Hi. That is alot of travelling in a week and travelling can really be tiring cant it. Glad you enjoyed the Committments. 

Westies, sorry you not feeling very positive. Im feeling mega positive for you and sure the extra things you did will really benefit you this cycle, plus having the 2 transferred. Loved the magic 8 pic! 

Lillie, Glad you get to go to 5 days. I got to 5 day blastocyst with my 3 embryos on my fresh and got a BFP on the one I transfered and a frostie. I hope that leaves you with a positive thought. 

Amoeba, sorry to hear things are not good at home. Seems a very strange text and one I would certainly want answers about. I guess if you talk about it and ask him without flying off the handle too much and just see what he says. 
My DH is also a keen cycler but like snowy said, I cant say much to him as I am the same. We try and do our own activities at the same time - i.e Saturday mornings I go and do my gym and social with my gym buddies and DH goes out with his dad on bike. We always try and make time to do things together and I think thats important. Hopefully your holiday next week will help you both with that. 

Hi Amy, How are you today. Did you have your progesterone tests done today?
I was up so early as I ran with my dad this morning. Was cold and dark, brrrr but it was so good to get out again, I love running! 

Nickynack, I need to PM you my shopping list! I havent forgotton Ive just been so busy at work and then Ive been doing gym in evening and its just totally tired me out! Ive definitely been sleeping well. I intend on purchasing some of the online supplements the second week I am off so I will be at home for delivery.
How are you anyway? When is you ankle op again or was it today?!

Helen, How are you feeling this week. Do you feel the time off has helped. I cant scroll back enough to read your post again but did you say its HP studio weekend or is that next weekend to tie in with actual halloween weekend. I bet you cant wait! exciting and cant wait to hear all about it. 

Wildflower, I hope the sunshine has stayed out in france and you are having lovely family timr. When are you due back?

Muchmore, Are you heading home today from lovely Vienna. Hope you had lovely hot chocolate and cakey treats. 

Kalm, Hope you got home from Edingburgh ok and looking forward to a lovely weekend. Any nice plans?
I was going to ask, are you doing any yoga classes still, you did say you were doing some didnt you?

Nahla, so glad you got signed off. Yes now busy with sorting out baby twin things but least thats a nice thing to do and you can do things in your own tike rather than having to fit it around work. Im sure you DS with love having you around lots before the twins are here. 

Sarah, Any update on the donor sperm bank or are you not expecting to hear until next week hopefully?

Snowy, Any nice plans for the weekend. Like I mentioned to Kalm about Yoga are you still carrying on with you swimming?

Caraj - FX for you tomorrow. I have good feeling about this for you and hope you get the BFP you totally deserve. You waited so long to cycle. xx

Have I missed someone, probably and sorry if I have. xx
My time in Yorkshire is a Monday to Friday which is nice as I have the weekend to tidy and clean the house. I have this thing that whenever I go away I like to have the house cleaned and sheets washed so I come home to tidy house! We plan on travelling to our cottage early Monday and doing something on the way up to make the most of a travelling day. I have some lovely Lush bathbombs to take with me so I can have some relaxing baths in cosy cottage! Cant wait.

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Cara - good luck for tomorrow! Hoping you bring the run of bad luck to an end!

Westies - any particular reason you're not feeling positive? I have a very good feeling for you this cycle! 

Beccaboo - sounds like your relaxing break will be just what the doctor ordered. Bath bombs sound lovely!
I'm still doing pregnancy Pilates and also swimming once a week. It feels a little bit weird now with a bump and it gets a bit boring swimming up and down slowly but the leisure centre has the most amazing showers so I basically spend the whole swim thinking about the shower!

LjH - sounds like a good idea to research the next steps straight away. It's good to focus on something positive and you can pretend you're having a little holiday at the same time as treatment!

Helen - enjoy HP this weekend! Hope you get lots of merch from the gift shop!

Hi to everyone else and happy Friday!

AFM - I'm all alone this weekend as DH is away at a swimming competition. I'm going to see my parents tomorrow and also going to one of my old school friend's housewarming. Will be good to see my school mates again.

Percy is still alive. Today when I looked through the shed window he was running around in there. He has also eaten all his food so I don't think he's suffering. Still no flying though. Started googling 'can you keep pigeons as pets?' and found that they do make lovely pets; you can even get something called 'pigeon pants' so they can live in the house!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - I think it's the fact that three of my main signs that AF is on her wicked way have arrived - constant headache since yesterday when I woke up (really bad last night), two large spots (one on chin, which I swear is the same pore every month!) and creamy CM. Sorry, I know it's TMI but you asked why... Today is the cycle day that my period arrived last month so it really is due any day. I almost can feel the progesterone support fighting with my own natural hormones. We'll see in a few days, won't we. I also feel so sad for all the other CCs who haven't got their BFPs. I really had high hopes for all of us cycling again this time. It's so utterly horrid going through this again and again. Bleugh! I could do with a wild night out tonight but have to settle for a night in (again)! Sorry I'm just not feeling like me today. Think I'll sign off for a little while until I'm feeling more positive or know the outcome of my cycle. Hope you all have lovely weekends. Big hugs all round x


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks beccaboo. HP is this Sunday. Actual Halloween was all booked. I'm not sure if being off had helped per se but its not made things worse. Which work was doing. All the old people I see all ask me the same question... Do you have a family. I feel like saying. Yes mum dad, bro and 3 sisters... Oh you meant kids -_-


----------



## Snowy white1

Oh Westies, I really hope those are not signs of the witch.
I know that pregnancy does result in lots and lots of CM though so that could be an alternative explanation for that symptom!
Come on IVF gods, throw us a bone here!

Helen - glad being off work is helping in a way. I hate those questions. 'Do you have children?' and then a bit of an awkward silence after you say no.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh well done on being so proactive planning your next steps, I really hope it works out for you, it is amazing how good some of the success rates are with foreign clinics x  

Lillie congratulations on getting to blast x  

Westies one of the ladies from my clinic suggested Dr gorgy to me the other day, she is currently pregnant after four previous failed cycles following treatment from him in conjunction with the clinic, it is something I will look at & discuss at my follow up, but you should stay positive for now, you are pupo with two top quality embies & have had intralipids & embryo glue this cycle & there is every chance in a couple of days you will get a bfp x  

Cara good luck for tomorrow, really hoping we have come to the end of this run of bad luck x  

Snowy hopefully Percy will learn to fly again soon, I love that you researched keeping Percy as a pet   I hope you have a nice weekend visiting your parents & catching up with friends x  

Beccaboo well done with the early morning run & gyming, I am looking forwards to getting back into it soon   great that you have two weeks off work, I hope you have a lovely holiday staying in the cottage x  


Amoeba well done for getting through the first half term in your new job, I hope you have a nice holiday & things get back on track with dh x  

Helen I hope you enjoy the trip to hp studios this weekend x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

I had the blood test this morning & should get the results within a week, the nurse said wanted to know what cycle day it was as it should be done on cd 21, I explained it was cd 38 but was a medicated cycle to check absorption of drugs so just hoping it gets done ok   also I thought toilets had a built in system with the overflow that meant they can't flood, turns out that isn't the case!!!


----------



## KALM

Hello CC's, you chatty bunch!

Firstly *LJH*,  I am so sorry this wasn't your time, I really thought it might be given the blood you've had this week didn't sound like full blown AF. Sounds like you have a good plan going forward though, and I hope your time at the fertility show is also really helpful.

*Cara* thinking of you and sending lots of orangy luck for tomorrow!

*Amoeba*.. yay.. its half term!!! You made it through your week. I really hope that now you can rest up and will start to feel better really quick. Enjoy your break down in Cornwall... is it just you and your DH and the dog? I hope some good time together may help with the current situation. Like others said his text did sound a little suspicious.. maybe one to talk about in a few days again, as if it is nothing to worry about then there shouldn't be any issue with him explaining the context to you.

*Westies* I think you know already, but I had all my immunes tested with Dr Ndukwe at Zita West.

*Beccaboo* hurray for holidays for you too! I hope you have a lovely break up north with some lovely walks, and nice cosy evenings in pubs with fires etc... Yes I am doing pregnancy yoga still. It is one called YogaBellies which is I think a franchise that they have going all around the country. I did get back from Edinburgh just fine (just a long journey). Tomorrow I have a few shopping bits to do, including food shopping, then we have friends coming over to watch the rugby with us and go to my running club quiz night after, and on sunday DP and I are braving the baby show in london. Have seen the doctor today about my lightheadedness and the fact I am getting more out of breath than I was before the hols.. likely just a pregnancy thing but i do have a blood test for iron levels now booked for next Wed. it is a bit frustrating as I want to get out for some walks for exercise, but when I feel a bit lightheaded then I'm a bit wary of doing that..

*Lillie* super news you make it to a 5 day transfer.. I am confident they will make it and fx for some frosties too!

*Helen* enjoy HP studios (stupid thing to say really as i know you will!). I hope to tie my friends down this weekend to agree a date when we are going! I grinned at your ideal reply to 'Do you have a family.'

*Snowy*, "pigeon pants" did make me chuckle 

*Westies* stay strong, and if in need don't forget to use this ! I know AF signs can just feel the worst thing in the world, but honestly they can also just be signs of success too. Which of course I know you know, and of course it just messes with your head completely. Hopefully you can find some things to do that are distracting and try not to think about it too much for a while. The will of all the CC's is behind you that it isn't AF, and your body is hard pushed to compete with that!

*Amy* oh no on the flooding toilets! At home? If so I hope it wasn't too awful to have to clean up!

Right i don't think I can take any more computer time today, so very sorry for everyone i missed a personal for and sending a big hello and a  to everyone, and wishing you happy weekends.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs.  Finally a moment to properly catch up!

LJH - Sorry to hear your news  it seems you've done lots of researching for next time though, which is a really positive step.

Kalm - Hope you're well and the lightheadedness eases off soon. Happy weekend!

Amy - Fingers crossed you get the results back soon and that the tests are done ok.

Helen - It must be so frustrating getting endless questions about whether or not you 'have a family'. 

Westies - Lots of love and hugs to you  everything crossed for that BFP - I'm thinking of you, as I'm sure we all are.

Snowy white - I like the idea of pigeon pants  hopefully Percy keeps improving and will fly again.

Beccaboo - Enjoy your lovely Yorkshire break  it really is beautiful up here, I feel super lucky to get to enjoy it all the time. I hope there's a log burner/fire in your cottage for you because it's getting chilly up this way!

lillie - Your little embryos are doing a fab job so far, hope they all make it to day 5 for you and maybe you'll get some frosties to join Olaf  keep us updated!

Amoeba - Half term! Enjoy your holiday. 

Happy weekend everyone. Suuuper busy one for me (this week has been meeting, late night event, weekend event coming up) but time flies when you're having fun.  No news on the donor sperm front yet. Clinic have said to contact the European sperm bank directly, sperm bank have said well it would make it easier if we had a donor name to look for... and we have no idea, because the clinic did the initial sourcing for us.  Hopefully not much more toing and froing before we get an answer. Got a letter re: our follow up (we get copied in on anything our consultant sends back to my GP) and he recommends AMH testing before cycling again to see where I'm at. There's a history of early menopause in my family and I turn 30 next year so I'm nervous but I'd rather know what we have to work with. My friends are all like 'you're still in your twenties, you have plenty of time!' but none of us really know how much time we have until we have the right tests. Hoping to get an answer on the sperm, get all the blood tests done before Christmas and then be 100% ready to cycle again in January.


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowy, glad you still getting some swimming in although must feel strange. I'm a terrible swimmer so you would probably still lap me several times over with a bump! My gym has lovely showers too. Enjoy your weekend time with parents and old school friends. 

Westies, your signs could be anything to do with pregnancy and sorry it's making you feel a bit down. We do have these up and down days so I hope you have a good nights sleep and feel much better in the morning my lovely. 

Ooh Helen enjoy all things spooky Harry Potter. I sooooo need to go! I hope it's just the thing to perk you up a bit.  yep those comments, I haven't had one for a while but I'm always on alert for them, especially where my aunties are involved! 

Amy, I made my dad laugh as when I tested negative I told him that I bet he thought he would be getting out of the running for a while but now his running buddy is back (me) making him go out! 
Obviously I'd much much have preferred having the winter off exercising and got a BFP but oh well back to it, get fit for the next round. 
Oh no, toilet flooding? That doesn't sound like a good thing on a Friday night! Xx

Kalm, glad you got home ok and sounds like a busy weekend planned. Hope the baby show is good, you have to let us know what it was like.  glad you have got the blood test booked in to keep an eye on iron levels. 
I see lots of pregnant ladies at my yoga class, it's supposed to really help with the birth I have heard.  

Sarah, I can't wait and going for some of your reccomendation on places to visit. Yes cottage has a log burner. I'm thinking nice warm layers for the days out.  
I hope you get all the info and tests back this side of the year too, enjoy Xmas, have fun and then we back on it again with a clear head. Xx

Smileycat, I didn't say hi earlier. So sorry. Xx how has your week been? I hope you ok. Where are you in terms of next steps for treatment. 

I'm just home from a nice meal in one of our local pubs. We thought we would start our hols doing something nice plus our cupboards are a bit bare as didn't want to food shop before we go away. Now home and pj's went straight on. Came of my meds Wednesday and AF had already started to make a little appearance so funny thing to say but I'm pleased it's back so I can get body back to normal ready for cycling again. Xx


----------



## wildflower

A bit of a sad day really 


Ameoba - i'm so sorry that things seem a bit messed up with DH. Even if the message he sent had some untoward meanings it doesn't mean that it is all over. I hope you guys have some good heart to hearts over the break.


LJH - sorry for your negative  Hopefully whatever plans you make for your next move, that'll be the ticket.  Some spanish sun can't harm either! xxx


Lillie - hello silver lining for today!! I think it's great you are going to 5 day, brilliant!! 


Cara - all the best for tomorrow x


Snowy - pigeon pants!? You are surely joking 


Westies - sorry you have had a low day. Chin up lovely xxx


Super quick post from me as we just got home from France a few hours ago and I'm feeling like I need to chill and maybe have a nice bath. It was a lovely holiday and we had a windy but sunny afternoon at the beach which was fab.


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CCs,

*LJH* - I'm so sorry it wasn't your time lovely. A change of clinic (and country) will be good for you as will the Fertility Show. Great that you have made appointments and are excited about next steps. I am excited for you!! A colleague of mine had success with a clinic in Spain and was delighted with the care received. She said it worked out cheaper, even with flights and accommodation. You will get your BFP soon and we will be encouraging you all the way. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Take care x

*Nadia *- my dear I am very relieved that you have been signed off from work and can now rest. Try not to do too much, easier said than done I know!

*Amoeba* - I'm so sorry it is difficult with your DH at the moment. Hope you get a chance to talk things through in Cornwall and raise the mysterious text, sometimes a change of scenery helps.

*Westies* - I'm sorry you're not feeling very positive. The 2WW is just awful! Still crossing everything for you!!  Remember pregnancy and AF symptoms are similar. Don't give up!! Yes indeed I had an appointment with Dr Gorgy and did all the immune tests two weeks ago (they took 20 vials of blood and emptied my purse !). Just waiting for the final results, but they look clear so far. Dr W wasn't best pleased as she does not support immune testings but she will treat alongside Dr Gorgy and/or prescribe steroids, IVIG if required.

*Lillie* - fantabulous news!! You will def have a 5 day transfer and some frosties - way hay!  are you transferring 1 or 2 hun?

*Babycakes *- hope you're well. The Commitments is ace! Hope next week is less busy for you.

*Amy* Hope you're well. Good to get the blood test sorted. When is your follow up?

*Beccaboo *- Ooooh your weekend away sounds lovely! Have a fantastic time. My week was ok thank you. This week would have been an important milestone (12 weeks) and so i tried to keep myself occupied.

*Snowywhite* - Enjoy your weekend catching up with your friends. Hmmm... not sure you can keep pigeons as pets and could get very dirty in there if he can't fly - bless him!

*Helen* - Have fun at the HP studios  I've never seen a HP movie or read the books (gasp!)

*Cara *- wishing you all the very best for OTD tomorrow! 

*Kalm* - Sounds like you have a very sociable weekend planned. Have fun. Pleased you had the dizziness and loss of breath checked out. Always best to be on the safe side.

*Sarah *- Busy lady! Hope you get an answer on the donor sperm soon. The AMH test is a good idea - mine dropped slightly in less than 12 months and so you're right check where you are before you go again. Are you considering immunes testing, blood clotting tests?

*Wildflower* - Very jealous of your holiday and beach time. Pleased you enjoyed it.

Hi to anyone I missed. Hope your well.

I saw some posts on IVF success rates and it reminded me of an article I read this week re testing embryos in order to improve success rates. The trials resulted in an 80% success rate.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/ivf-new-treatment-could-more-than-double-success-rate-to-over-80-per-cent-a6700461.html

AFM, I'm waiting for my natural killer results and considering when we will try again. My clinic said I can cycle next month (provided my AF arrives) but I want to exhaust all tests first and be mentally prepared. 3 cycles, 2 BFPs and a MMC in 6 months is just too much. I'm trying not to dwell on recent events and remind myself to look forward. Hoping 2016 is our year. At least there will be a few of us cycling in Jan 

Sending positive vibes and hugs to you all.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry just a quick one as shattered and feeling rough. Going to bed soon as up at 5, we leave at 6am to start our journey to Cornwall. Today has been a bad day as car decided to flash up with an engine malfunction warning tonight! I am not willing to drive it now on such a long journey, where we would be relying on the car, so we're taking my parents car which us smaller and a petrol engine, so will use more fuel and doesn't have the power of my turbo diesel, but certainly safer! Why can't things just go right for once Oh and parents are coming on trip too as they paid half the cottage. We will still get time on our own though and I will get to the button of what his text meant X

I may not post much over the next week but will certainly try and read posts everyday X   

Good luck for tomorrow  Cara, everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba I only just saw about the text from your DH; I hope you get some sense out of him this weekend. Have a lovely week away, you deserve it, fingers crossed for some nice weather for you all. 

I'm with you on waiting until Jan Smileycat, after all it's not actually too far away anyway (scary thought) eek. I'm hoping AMH will be enough for me; really, I've only had one failed cycle (last one didn't get to transfer) and that isn't enough for me to worry about immunes etc thankfully. I just want to make sure we get the protocol right because a lot can change in a couple of years and I'd switch to short protocol if my AMH is a concern. It might not be, but best to find out. 

wildflower hope it isn't too wet and windy where you are, what a difference the weather is here to your sunny holiday.


----------



## LJH80

Sorry no personals just yet as had to post to snowey

You must check out the bird boutique.com and look at the tuxedo outfit amongst others - OMG you could have so much fun - there are standard, special and luxury pigeon pants hhah my dh is having a field day - sizes are small medium large and chicken!!!

We love you for your love of Percy, I too have two pet wood pigeons "hoppy and wingy" (you can work out their ailments) but not quite made it dressing them so that's our next challenge.


----------



## Nahla

Ljh,  so sorry the result was negstive. you sound quite positive, which is great. I once thought about going to Spain, but decided not to because they choose a donor for you and you dont have much influence. if you dont need donor sperm it might be great. I chose Copenhagen fertility center and can only say I was surprised how easy everything was. ds was conceived in Tel Aviv, the doctor there was also more than great and they do surely have the most experience down there ( and weather is nice too). I also heard Cyprus must be great... 

Cara: fx for tomorrow... 

westies, dont be negative, all the symptoms are the same in early pregnancy! 

amoeba, sorry to hear you are having a rough time with dh and health. I hope some time off work will help to improve things. 

Sarah: fx you can find your donor! and amh is still good

lillie, great news on going for day 5 transfer! 

afm: bought the very first things for the twins today... some warm winter clothes, as ds was born in spring and I dont have many warm clothes. felt weired to buy girls clothes again after all what happened...


----------



## Amy76

I think Percy needs the superman outfit!


----------



## Snowy white1

Ljh - haha, thanks for the info! Love the bird boutique! Designer bird pants!
Where do Hoppy and Wingy live?

Amy - you're right. He needs the superman outfit or some sort of ninja costume!


----------



## LJH80

They are not really my pets although after Percy me and dh are thinking about trying  to catch them and buy them some luxury pigeon pants haha, they are wild but injured (but can fly) they just visit our garden every day. We have numerous wild bird feeders and tables but just because they are injured we can tell its them every day. I just like to think they are my pets. We do scare off bigger birds if hoppy and wingy are around though!


----------



## Snowy white1

Watching DH trying to catch Percy late at night was one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Turns out it's not just the cat that struggles to catch a disabled pigeon!


----------



## Amy76

Snowy you could video dh trying to catch him & send it to you've been framed then use the money to buy Percy some clothes!


----------



## LJH80

Hahah yes please video him and let us watch, although even without videographic evidence I am finding this very funny


----------



## sarahsuperdork




----------



## Snowy white1

Maybe the video would turn into an Internet sensation and I could buy Percy a whole aviary!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CC mums ... for that is what we are and that is what we shall be  I figured I'd up the ante after a few days of less than cheerful news on here. So none of our roads to motherhood are that straightforward but we are going to get there, and along the way we're going to amuse ourselves lots by consulting the Magic 8 ball, eating a lot of cake and planning pigeon outfits. Now who could think of a better route to parenthood than that  
Seriously though, without spoilering the book, it really hit me when Jess Hepburn talked about going on a retreat and a woman saying she had looked at her and knew she was a mum (even though she wasn't technically). There is something about this process which changes us into mums, even if the outward evidence takes a while to happen. I gather it is very rare for women to be unsuccessful  at IVF and then not go on to parenting in some way or other (either by natural conception or adoption or some other route). It's as though IVF rewrites our minds to be mums ... And you're right Westies, the mind is a powerful thing. 
So, on that note, my very best to you cara for tomorrow ... May it be bfp day for you ... and if it's not, well we ain't gonna give up on you getting your LO 
Ljh I'm sorry it wasn't your time this time but you are a seriously organised lady and the fertility show is a brill idea!
Amoeba I'm sorry things have got complicated with DH. I'm so hoping this holiday gives you the space to find each other again.  
Beccaboo have a gorgeous time in Yorkshire  
Snowy ... Percy sounds like he's having a lot of fun in the shed  I can't quite work out whether to be amused or horrified at pidgeon pants! 
Amy an overflowing loo is not a good thing   I hope you got it sorted! 
Helen enjoy HP and have a butterbeer for me  
Lillie great news about the embryos!!! Barry obviously sang well  
Wildflower welcome back from France. I hope work starts up again ok. 
AFM we are in Vienna till Sunday. No hot choc yet but lots of cake


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck Cara 🍀 Thinking of you x


----------



## Snowy white1

Muchmore - great positive words there.
Even being 6 months pregnant I'm struggling to believe this will actually happen, but you're right, we just need to have faith. We deserve to be mums and we will be (however we get there). I do think that we will end up being much better mums because of all this. One day we might even look back and be glad we had to go through all this to get our LOs.

Thinking of you this morning Cara.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck this morning Cara!


----------



## IloveWesties

Lovely Snowywhite - I'm glad you may be able to look back on this experience positively but I don't think all of us, me being one, will be able to. Even if we're lucky enough for this to work for us at some point, this experience has been awful in the main and I can't wait for it to be over. I resent it very deeply as it's having a negative impact on so many things - my career, my friendships, my social life, my relationships with my DH and family and it's taking away our life savings which were meant to be put towards a house of our own. I think we'll be in rented for a long time to come now. Perhaps if this had worked first cycle for me, I would be able to be as positive as you but it's very hard when you've had multiple failures. Some of the other ladies on here have tried a lot longer than me and I can't tell you all how much I admire them. I do have faith that I will get there but that doesn't take away from the wish for all this to miraculously go away so I can get my life back. You can't change the cards you've been dealt with, I know, but I certainly don't think I'll be looking back on this period of my life with happy memories x


----------



## Beccaboo

Caraj, thinking of you, good luck and we all hope for good news. 

Love your post muchmore. Xx 

However we each look back in this period of time we are very strong ladies because of it and when we reach our dream of becoming parents we will be very good ones I know that much, with some very special cared for and loved lo's. Plus for me I've made some very special cc friends. Xx

Westies, I hope you have something nice planned this weekend to take your mind off the testing a bit and I hope the headache has easedXx

Afm, been out for my run already and AF has come with a bang, it's only day 1 and I certainly know it's here! 

Hope you all have lovely Saturday's cc's

Xx
. 
Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all,
I'm afraid I haven't managed to break the cycle of bad luck on this board. Just done a test, 2 actually and both of them were very definitely negative. So at this point it's BFN for me. No sign of AF yet so is there any hope for a late positive? I'm OK at the moment, we have 3 more frosties. Also this cycle was a natural FET and I didn't use any progesterone support at all so next timeiI will. I'm completely new to this, how long before I can go again do you think?


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh cara, I really thought this one would be your time. Xx I understand how disappointing it is to get to OTD without an AF as you do have that hope. I think you can go on to have a late positive which is why my clinic told me to test 6 days later. I'm quite surprised you haven't had the progesterone support even on a natural FET so I would very much ask for this next time. So glad you have Frosties. 
Sometimes clinics like you to have an AF or two like mine does before starting again but I think if you are non medicated FET again you can go into another fairly quick. 
I am so sorry though cara,  hope you and DH can take some time out with each other today. Xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Cara- I'm so sorry lovely. That is sad news. You have Frosties which is great,  Good news is that with an unmediated FET you can go again as soon as your AF arrives, that is, if you're up for it. I would def add the progesterone support next time. Take care


----------



## LJH80

Sorry caraj that it wasn't bfp this morning but glad you are feeling ok about it and ready to start again x


----------



## Smileycat

Sending hugs to you all.
Lots of sad news this week. Hard to be positive but we must try. I know we'll all get there, and will be better for it - stronger, grateful, brave with the ability to bounce back from disappointments. 
Take care

x


----------



## Snowy white1

So sorry to hear this Cara. X


----------



## lillieb87

cara sending   hun hav some lovley treats an take care of urself x

amoeba an beccaboo hav great holidays an enjoy xx

lhj how are u today?

sarah sounds like u hav been a busy lady!! when do u get a little rest? fx u hear from the doner bank soon xx

muchmore gald ur enjoyin Vienna....ummm cake....

snowy the thought of ur dh trying to catch percy make me smile haha are y really buyin him some pants?? i am sure there is a kids programme with a pigeon in who wears pants!!

amy how are you doin hun? do you hav a follow up booked?

helen enioy HP tomorrow...dont forgot to hav a butter beer!

kalm...how is ur breathin now hun? better i hope!

wildflower hope ur stil enjoyin ur hol x

westies sending u   hun pls try stay positive xx

afm booked in tomorrow at 10.50 fir et....  there is something to transfer!! got up this morn an dh has made a number 6 out of the ornage lucky m&ms ontop of my fav choc chip cookie..its a large 1!! made me think of the magic 8 ball....but magic 6 haha 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm so sorry Cara  it's great that you got to OTD with a completely natural cycle and no progesterone support at all. Some people don't need it so perhaps next time get your clinic to check your levels? That said, I can't see any harm in taking pessaries after ET if it makes you feel better for changing something about your next cycle. I hope you get a follow-up quickly so you get some answers about when to go again. Thank goodness for your three frosties. I hope you have some fun plans for the weekend that involve lots of treats and positive distraction. Big hugs  x


----------



## Babycakes77

morning CC's,

Cara - so sorry to hear your news this morning, I had really hoped this would have worked for you today and the CC run of bad luck would be broken.   to you, and I'm gad you have some frosites to go again with.

Lillie, good luck with ET tomorow - I'm sure there will be some goodun's to transfer and hopefully some frosties too!

I hope you all have good weekends, and can relax and take your mind off whatever stage you're at.
(my idea of relaxing will be constructing a suspended ceiling to create a star ceiling for Bert's room.)

xxxxx


----------



## Nahla

Cara, I am so sorry to read your sad news today. as the others have said, I think you can start the next cycle as soon as af arrives, but it depends on your clinic. for me it was always better to start again right through than to wait and think too much....I would also ask for the progesterone pessaries next time, there is no harm in taking them just in case.


----------



## Nahla

Lillie, good luck for tomorrow...fx there will be some good blasts to transfer and to freeze as well


----------



## KALM

Cara, I'm so sorry this wasn't your time  . But on the  positive it was only try 1 and lots of people always told me the chances on try 2 and 3 were higher. I think you are at OFU am I right? I think they are very reluctant to give progesterone for natural FET there. Certainly I couldn't persuade them for mine. Maybe you will be lucky, or maybe try a medicated cycle? I always thought it was nicer to do a natural cycle, but turns out for me personally the progesterone was important with my immune issues. Whatever route you take I think you should be able to cycle again really soon if you want to..

Much more, what lovely words from you last night. Thank you  I agree we are all going to be fantastic mummy's when we get there, and whatever route that takes (and of course some of us like wildflower are already fantastic mummies  ). 

With so many recent BFN's, the upside is we absolutely have to be due statistically a fab run of bfp's surely?!

Baby cakes, I hope your DH is doing most of the ceiling and you are just supervising?!

Lillie, I absolutely loved what your DH did with the m&ms, so sweet! My breathing is ok normally, although now I get more breathless just going for a walk, rather than just going up stairs. It's the light headed ness that is more frustrating as you just don't feel right. Fx I am feeling ok today so far though. Been trying to get extra iron in me just in case it's that.. Even to making a juice with beetroot in last night!

Westies, I think your PMA must have slipped out of bed the other night we are of course all allowed to feel the negative emotions, it is inevitable that they happen, but you usually manage to be so upbeat and positive, so I'm really thinking of you and sending   for you at this time to get you through this down patch. This journey is so hard, there is no doubt about it, and it takes its toll on our lives, but when you are pregnant and have your little one (which I am confident will happen) I think you will find the bitterness at the unfairness of it all does lessen a little, and the joy your son or daughter will bring will make the struggle all feel worthwhile. Keep faith and hope!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I am so very sorry that it was a bfn this morning   I remember one of the ladies on my first cycle asking whether the f in bfn actually stood for something other than fat & this week after a run of such bad results it does feel that way   I really hope your remaining frosties can provide the happy outcome you deserve x  

Muchmore lovely words   The overflowing toilet really wasn't a good thing   it is in a bungalow I have on my dads farm which has a septic tank as it is not connected to mains sewerage so sometimes it has issues where the water level is higher but I genuinely thought there was something that stopped toilets from just overflowing, obviously not!!!  

Kalm you are right, we must be due loads of bfp's now   hope you sort out the dizziness & breathlessness, well done with beetroot juice, spinach & kale are good for natural iron too x  

Babycakes I'm sure Bert will love his starry ceiling x  

Lillie I love that dh made the orange m&m's into a number 6 on a cookie - what a fab way to start the day   wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Snowy i hope Percy is doing ok today x  

Westies sorry you are struggling, but remember the magic 8 ball said it would all be ok & I have every confidence that it is right x  

Beccaboo well done for going out for a run this morning, I hope you find lots of nice things to do during your two weeks off x  

Smileycat is it Monday that you start your new job? Wishing you lots of luck, I'm sure you'll be fab x  

Ljh sending you a hug x  

Hello nahla, helen, amoeba, sarah & anyone else I've missed  

I don't get the results from the blood test until next Friday & will book my follow up appointment on Monday although I think it will be a bit of a wait because dp is going on a football tour on 16th November for two weeks but that is ok. I might also investigate going to the fertility show to see what other options I have as a back up plan in case project defrost doesn't work out  

Whether or not I get to be a mum I will always be glad that I tried & I can't think of a better group of ladies to go through this with x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awwww cara I'm sorry. I am glad there are 3 more Frosties waiting for you though. 
Westies, I couldn't agree more. I was actually astonished at the relief I felt at ending the IVF journey. I honestly expected that I would keep wanting to go back to it, but the enormity of how much the 30 months of treatment had weighed on me really hit me when it ended, and I felt such relief. Interestingly I felt like a pause button had been released. I am no nearer knowing how we will be parents but I find I still have bucket loads of faith, but without having to carry the heaviness of IVF. That, for me, has been wonderful and releasing somehow. It doesn't change the fact that I don't regret doing it all for one moment. I wish it had worked and I'm glad I tried ... but I feel so much more able to get on with living somehow. 
But don't any of you lot who are still trying think I'm suggesting you give up, right! 
Ok ... I have now eaten Sachetorte, which is an orange flavoured choc cake for which Vienna is famous. You're meant to have it in a posh hotel where it is made but we bought some from a bakery and had it with yummy tea in Starbucks ... Much cheaper and much lovelier all round


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Cara so sorry you couldn't break the run of bad luck xxx   

Lillie good luck for et tomorrow xx

AFM it took us forever to get here, a bit slow on M5 but better than it was last yet a but the roadworks on A30 took us forever to get to Bodmin. Then mum misread a section of the directions to cottage, which is in middle of nowhere, so we went 15 mins in wrong direction (total of 9 hours including 3 stops) Cold wise am feeling good a bit better just more of a cough and feeling drained but a able to speak today. Tomorrows plan is to head over Lands End way and come back via Penzance and Falmouth 😀😀 xx


----------



## wildflower

Cara - I'm so sorry for you bfn. Hopefully you can cycle really soon and your bfp will be next month or the next. I hope you are doing ok. xx


Muchmore - lovely words and not something I'd thought through before (the thing about being transformed in to a mum in our minds, before LOs have even arrived), but totally agree. I love that you feel like you are back in your life now.
Vienna cakes sounds delicious!


Westies - I agree with you, ttc years are quite dark. My only hope is that they made me a bit more understanding of others with struggles. Sounds like you are finding things tough and that is understandable. I have tons of pma on your behalf though and sending you virtual hugs. xxx


There is something to be said about knowing you truly want to be a mum. I think i was probably unsure to begin with but 4 years of ttc made me sure. And being a mum is tough going sometimes - so being sure I wanted it helped during those times. 


I feel sure you lovely CCs will be mummies soon xxx


Kalm - thanks lovely. Rose is such a daddies girl and has DH wound around her little finger.


Babycakes - i love the idea of Bert's ceiling star!


Beccaboo - i hope AF is being kind. Have you totted up the costs of all those supplements yet!


Smileycat - sounds good to get all those blood tests done. I hope you find a good way of getting your head in order for your next cycle. xx


Sarah - it's been very grey and rainy here today but thats ok, the day ended with some beautiful autumn sunshine which was fab. Our holiday was lovely but I am genuinely always so happy to come home, I'm such a home-body.


Amoeba - i hope your holiday is good.


Amy - loved the group hug x


I keep thinking about Babyninja and really hoping she is ok.


afm - nothing to report, I've been pretty down today I think because of hormones. Stupid hormones messing with my mind! 


Hi to anyone else, have a lovely sunday everyone xxx


----------



## wildflower

Cara - I'm so sorry for you bfn. Hopefully you can cycle really soon and your bfp will be next month or the next. I hope you are doing ok. xx

Muchmore - lovely words and not something I'd thought through before (the thing about being transformed in to a mum in our minds, before LOs have even arrived), but totally agree. I love that you feel like you are back in your life now.
Vienna cakes sounds delicious!

Westies - I agree with you, ttc years are quite dark. My only hope is that they made me a bit more understanding of others with struggles. Sounds like you are finding things tough and that is understandable. I have tons of pma on your behalf though and sending you virtual hugs. xxx

There is something to be said about knowing you truly want to be a mum. I think i was probably unsure to begin with but 4 years of ttc made me sure. And being a mum is tough going sometimes - so being sure I wanted it helped during those times. 

I feel sure you lovely CCs will be mummies soon xxx

Kalm - thanks lovely. Rose is such a daddies girl and has DH wound around her little finger.

Babycakes - i love the idea of Bert's ceiling star!

Beccaboo - i hope AF is being kind. Have you totted up the costs of all those supplements yet!

Smileycat - sounds good to get all those blood tests done. I hope you find a good way of getting your head in order for your next cycle. xx

Sarah - it's been very grey and rainy here today but thats ok, the day ended with some beautiful autumn sunshine which was fab. Our holiday was lovely but I am genuinely always so happy to come home, I'm such a home-body.

Amoeba - i hope your holiday is good.

Amy - loved the group hug x

I keep thinking about Babyninja and really hoping she is ok.

afm - nothing to report, I've been pretty down today I think because of hormones. Stupid hormones messing with my mind! 

Hi to anyone else, have a lovely sunday everyone xxx


----------



## Nahla

not much to report, just wanted to add : wildflower, You are so right. being a mummy is tough at times but worth itevery minute. when ttc No 1 I always thought the trc time was the hardest part and everything would be great afterwards. I had to lwarn that this was just the start of many years of concerns and worries, sleepless nights and exhausting days. 
dont get me wrong, I wouldnt change it for the world, but I just did not expect motherhood to be like this. everybody could have told me, I would not have believed it. kids are hard work... but at the same time the best that could have happened to me. 

And I wish that sll of you can make this experience on their own one day... 

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey ladies sorry it's been a busy day for me 😘

Cara so sorry lovely for ur negative result, I really had such positive thoughts for you and thought you would get a BFP, glad you are ok and looking to your next go with ur very special frostiness. Hope you are having a lovely time with ur family, sending you lots of   Xx

Lille good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxx

Will check in properly tomorrow as I'm really tired. Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm sorry Cara  sending lots of love and hugs to you. 

Good luck for tomorrow lillie 

I'm feeling rather maudlin this evening as well. I've had two glasses of wine and just thought I shouldn't be drinking wine, I should be pregnant.  But I'm not, so wine o'clock it is.


----------



## CaraJ

Thank you for all your kind words. It's been a tough day, have felt numb for most of it. We left my parents house this morning so we could be together alone and have been trying to distract ourselves. If I'm honest though it just feels awkward between us. DH broke down in tears this afternoon saying he didn't just want any baby he wanted the one we had implanted and that he misses it. I know he's hurting but it made me feel guilty for it not working. Oh well maybe tomorrow will be better. Night all!


----------



## KALM

Oh cara, don't feel guilty hon, it's not your fault this little emby didn't take. It just obviously wasn't the one that wasn't meant to be. Each day will get easier, and it's fine and expected to take some time to come to terms with it.  

Lillie, thinking of you for tomorrow.. Pupo-ness awaits!

Hope everyone else is ok. My team won the quiz night we went to tonight  we won 6 bottles of wine between 4 of us.. So that's 2 for each of the others then! I did win £30 johnlewis vouchers in the raffle though


----------



## wildflower

Cara it's so tough this journey. It's really good that your DH can express his emotions though. And I'm really sure he doesn't want to make you feel guilty for this, please ask him to be sure. It isn't anyone's fault, the way I see it is just that your LO is still waiting for you, when it implants it will be the right one and you'll know it xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck for ET today Lillie. Exciting! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara I'm sure DH doesn't mean to make you feel guilty. I hope you can both pull together over the next few days, you'll need each other more than ever. 

Hope you're feeling a bit more positive Westies. 

GOOD LUCK today lillie!

AF has arrived for me this morning bang on 28 days, my first 28 day cycle in a year.  I never know what to expect these days.


----------



## LJH80

Lillie good luck with et this morning, pupo soon xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie wishing you lots of luck for et today x  

Cara I'm so sorry dh said that to you on what must have already been such a difficult day, please don't feel guilty, it is none of our faults when this doesn't work x


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck lillie!


----------



## lillieb87

thanks for all the well wishes ladies......just waiting on a call with an update i   at least one has made it!! my parents are takin us 2day as the trains are coach replacement an the earliest i would b able to get to clinic is 12!!! hope we don't get a call with bad news whilst we are in the way......

cara so sorry dh has said that but am sure he didnt mean it to sound as it did xx

Happy Sunday hope everyone is enjoying their weekends! x


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck Lillie!xx


----------



## Nahla

Cara, I just wanted to add: maybe it helps if you tell your dh if you conceive naturally there are also many embies that develop but dont implant. that is the selection of mother nature. just that you dont know about it usually


----------



## IloveWesties

So ladies, I caved and tested as I just want to know one way or another and got a BFN this morning (FMU) on a FRER. DH has gone to the gym and I haven't told him. Foolishly, I was hoping that I may be able to announce some good news when he returned but sad to say no. I think I'm going to keep quiet and just say I want to test on Friday which is our clinic's OTD. Cried already now need to get on with the day. Going to bake a cake as a distraction as my sister and BIL are coming round this afternoon. I'm 8dp5dt today and just know it hasn't worked. Something in me has changed since Thursday. It's hard to explain but I know my body and know this process well enough now. I'll be looking in to Dr Gorgy as I'm definitely going to get all the tests I haven't had done before my final FET. No more being tested emphirically as we've tried that on one fresh and two FETs now and it hasn't worked. Feel sick when I think of the five embies we've lost. Just need to put it all out of mind for the next few days (as much as I can!) and concentrate on my job interview Wednesday as I really really want to get it, even more so now!

Cara - I can totally empathise with you as my DH always takes it much harder than me so I end up having to be the strong one. Each failed cycle is like I've been punched in the stomach and I just feel so guilty that I haven't been able to give DH a child as I know it's what he wants more than anything else (he asked me whether I wanted children on our first date together!). For you though, I'm sure it's just bad luck as it was your first go. Big hugs x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry, just not in the mood for personals this morning but will catch up and do some soon x


----------



## Beccaboo

Cara, sorry you're DH has made you feel like that but it is not your fault. That's the roller coaster of this IVF and it's sad and disappointing as you can't help but get excited. You have the 3 Frosties and take hope that one of those will be the one. Big hugs lovely. 

Lillie. Massive good luck for today my lovely. 

Westies, sorry you got a BFP on your early test.  test again on OTD, which I know you will anyway as it could be a late implanter, that can happen on a FET can't it??
I do understand where you are coming from on you just get this feeling though. I felt that on mine, it just felt different to when I got BFP on my fresh and I can't explain why it felt different it just did. 
I hope your distractions help until testing again and you definitely concentrate on that interview, I really want something positive to happen for you.  

Nickynack, how are you? Xx

Wildflower, not long until it all steps up for you and you will soon be having EC and I'm definitely cheering you and Lillie on, no pressure ladies but this board needs some happy news.  

Hope you all are ok. 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Westies I'm so sorry you got a bfn today   I know what you mean about reaching a point where something feels different & you just know it hasn't worked   I know you will test on otd & I really hope things change for you   I hope the baking distracts you for a while & you have a nice time with your sister & bil x  

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok & have a nice holiday, did you go for a run today? I took the dogs for a long walk & it was lovely going through all the leaves in different shades of orange which reminds me of the cc's x  

Nickynack I hope you are alright & things are going ok with dp x  

Cara sending you a hug x  

Ljh I hope you are ok too x  

Lillie not long now until you are pupo x  

Sarah I hope you are feeling better today x  

Smileycat good luck with the new job x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## lillieb87

westies sending u   hun

quick post for me as waiting for transfer.....one embryo is being welcomed home 2day....a further one in the freezer....2 others are doing well an will b checked on later with a view of freezing an the final 2 will be cultivated until tomorrow when a decision will be made as to whether theycan be frozen!!

so so sorry for the afm post promise will catch up when i am home xx


----------



## Amy76

Great news lillie, looks like Olaf will have some buddies x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, some brilliant news there. Xx

Hi Amy, hope you are well and having a nice weekend. I did run this morning with my dad and DH. Was another cold one. Did a class and going back to my Sunday yoga in a bit. Other than that I've been busy cleaning, doing a load of washing and getting sorted for holiday travels tomorrow.  
When do you think you will be back, when the new gym reopens? Do you think you will start up some running again? 

Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - sorry to hear about the BFN. Fx for a change by OTD

Lillie - great news on embies. Good luck for ET!


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
Apologies for the negative me posts yesterday, was a bit blindsided by the BFN.

Lillie: that's brilliant news, good luck!

Westies: so sorry to hear about BFN. I will pray you can distract yourself well and find a way forward if and when the negative is confirmed on OTD. Big hugs.

AFM I don't feel guilty about the BFN, it's just one of those things. I only felt guilty for making DH feel so bad and only for a short time. We used the extra hour due to clocks going back to have a good chat and are both on the same page now. He hadn't meant to make me feel guilty and we are now moving forward together. We've decided to make 8 string baubles together, one for each of our blobs. We'll display them all year round but at Christmas time hang them on the tree. I'm hoping it's a tradition we can continue with any children we go onto have and will be a way of explaining the process to them too. Feeling much more positive today and were enjoying spending time together. Went to church this morning which is a big help for both of us. This afternoon we're planning on playing a board game which never fails to make us laugh. Feels like AF is on her way so I guess we really are BFN this time but thanks to our 3 frosties all is not lost. Will speak to clinic tomorrow about steps forward.


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo well done with the run, it was cold here early on but the sun came out & it has been really nice   I'll definitely be back at the gym a week on Monday when it reopens, I might do some of the exercises I did with the personal trainer this week, not sure about the running as I walk the dogs in the morning & don't really fancy running after work in the dark so I might have to save that for weekends   I hope you have a lovely time away x  

Cara pleased to see you & dh had a chat & you are feeling more positive today x  

Westies thinking of you x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Lillie that is fab news! Your 6 are a strong little bunch  
Westies I'm sorry to hear of the bfn. I know you know this, and it doesn't change the feeling inside, but it is still possible you're too early, even with a fr. I completely understand your need to get on with life, esp towards that interview on Wednesday, but I'll def be keeping fx for a bfp when you do test ... Just in case . 
Cara I'm glad you got a good conv with DH last night. I can imagine it must've been hard but i also thought it was good that he could express himself to you like that. Lots can't. And I'm really glad church was helpful. Sometimes it helps put stuff into perspective doesn't it  

Helen I hope HP world is going well  
Beccaboo happy holiday preparations! I love that bit when you're getting everything together. 
AFM we are at Starbucks charging our phones and using the wifi before hitting the airport for the flight home  I'll be glad of a day off tomorrow that's for sure! It has felt like a bit of a double whammy ... half work and half holiday with DH. Trouble is it wasn't really quite one or the other so I end up feeling a bit weary from it all! But we have enjoyed ourselves and done all the lovely Viennese things you're meant to do. I lived here for a year in my gap year after school back in the early 90s and I love it. We went back to see my old school ... well the front gate anyway ... and they e turned it into a museum  How to make a girl feel old eh


----------



## LJH80

Just a quick one, dh wanted to watch the footie so I thought I'd start reading the book and couldn't put it down, just finished, it's definitely a quick and easy read. I did enjoy it, and found so much of it familiar and emotional at times - but I just wanted to take quotes from it all the way through and show it to everyone so they can understand what it's like. I want all my friends and family to read it too (I won't make them) but would give so many people an insight into the struggle!

Anyway who would like it next if anyone hasn't read it yet?


----------



## lillieb87

sorry ladies another quick afm post to say transfer went well officially pupo....i asked for 2 to be transfered to be told no not with the quality as it was......will get a call about our remaining 4 tomorrow as to whether the 2 hav been frozen this afternoon an the other 2 tomorrow....least Olaf has 1 little buddy....decided they are not in the freezer but on vacation in the north pole!!   

On the way home we stopped at services an in m&s got a the new gold bar millionaire desert  OMG amazing!! also they are selling mesh bags of Christmas sweets.....orange balls called clementines....for xmas but reminded me of us an out supportive chat an how i couldnt have done this without you all.....so of course i purchased some!! 

i know i promised personals but i will get round to.it but hav to get ready as going out for indian....taxi wil b here in 45 min an am sat in pj's afta a nap not feeling it right now!!!


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie - Congratulations on being PUPO      Hoping that you can break the current run of sad news get your much wanted BFP. 

Westies - Hope you're ok. Have sent you a PM.

Cara- thinking of you.

My new manager role starts tomorrow, which is exciting. Thanks for the good luck wishes. I'm going to have relaxing bath and an early night. I spent the weekend with my 10 month godson. He's lovely, but it was hard for me at times. Hoping I can give him another play mate next year  

Will send personal tomorrows. Have lovely evening and a great start to the week.

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being Pupo Lillie  sending sticky vibes xxx   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Westies I am sending you lots of love and hugs tonight. I could tell you to be positive or that it's too early but I know you will already know both these things, and that you also know your own body. I'm so sorry you've had a BFN - of course I'm crossing my fingers that it will change but I understand why you feel the way you do. Thinking of you. 

lillie congratulations on being PUPO!

Smileycat good luck with starting your new position tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else, just a quick one from me tonight, AF pain is raging this evening so I need wine and chocolate gateau. 

LJH I would love to read the book if nobody else is on the list for it. I'll PM you.


----------



## Nahla

Westies, like some othrs have said, I know that you know more about the whole ivf process than many of us snd you know your body... I am very sorry. you really deserve that bfp... I like that you have already got a plan to do the immune tests. I am sure you will be a mummy one day. I can just repeat: it took me 13 transferred embies in total to finally receive my ds. and I still dont know why. I dont have immune issues or anything else, as no. 2 and 3 was success after the second transfer. 

lillie, congrats on being pupo! and fx for your other embies


xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh WEsties, I'm so sad for you sweetie, I was keeping everything crossed for you and will keep them crossed until OTD.   to you.

Lillie, great news on being PUPO!!! and also having a whole host of frosties waiting too - well done babe

Smiley, good luck for your new job tomorrow, hope it goes well

Sarah - choc gateaux and wine? ooh yes please!!!!  

Cara - glad you had your DH had a good chat this morning during the hour you won back!

Much more - welcome back, hope you enjoy  your day off tomorrow, hope you get to relax.

Hello to everyone else - hope you've had a good weekend!

xxxx


----------



## KALM

Lillie, yay for being PUPO!     When is your OTD? Fabulous about the frosties too and everything crossed they are going to be siblings  

smiley, good luck with first day of new role tomorrow! 

Westies, I'm so sorry about the early BFN.   If there is any way that might turn around by OTD I really really hope it does and surprises you. I wish I had some magic words of comfort and hope for you just now...

Sarah, I hope your headache goes soon with the alcohol and cake!. DP won a bottle of proseco in a raffle yesterday.. I'm looking forward to enjoying that even if I have to wait months!

Baby cakes, how is the ceiling looking? Is it done?

Muchmore, hope you had a safe trip back and a nice day just sorting stuff out and recovering tomorrow.

All for now as I'm shattered after a trip to the baby show today, but it was good and we got a lot of things at deals we were pleased with, so can't ask for more than that. Can it really be Monday already tomorrow?! Oh for a 3 day weekend!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm actually joining you guys with the Monday blues this week because I had a rare Sunday off today!


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies.....

Smiley good luck with the new role 2day huni thinking about u xx

westies try keep positive hun it really is still early an could all change   that it does for you hun. Good luck for the interview Wednesday xx

Sarah a day off an wine sound perfect!! any news on the donor?

much more are u all caked out after your trip? always nice when you can mix business with pleasure xx

Kalm sounds like a successful trip to the naby show...have you got your pram yet?

ameoba hope you are enjoying ur holiday x

lhj glad u enjoyed the book i too was hooked!! i often lose my dh to football.....i call it being a football widow!

beccaboo hope ur enjoying ur time off? have you gone away yet?

babycakes how did the ceiling go? bet it looks lovely xx

nahla i bet buying clothes for a boy an a girl seems weird in a funny kind of way!! hope ur relaxing an takin things steady?

Cara hope u are feeling ok an glad u an dh had a chat x

amy any news on the test results? not long until ur gym reopens....hav u got any idea what it's going to look like? xx

helen hope you enjoyed HP an didnt spend too mych xx

afm went out for indian last night with my parents an sister an partner had so many laughs....obviously i didnt drink....feeling exhausted 2day as couldnt sleep well either!! wedding dress shoppin tomorrow with my sister  

Otd is 6th November but will prob test on the 5th before out apt on the 6th to get the disappointment out the way as we hav to go to clinic for testin....

Happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## wildflower

Wow a quiet day here, I guess those monday blues really took hold!

Lillie - lovely news that you are pupo and you have some lovely little ones in the deep freeze. All good well done!!

Westies - I don't want to say sorry to you yet because I don't want to believe it is definately a BFN  But I know what you mean about the knowing inside thing. Hugs lovely and you do a good job on focussing on this interview for now xxx

Nahla - I know you have said it before but I'm glad you keep repeating your story because I do think you are a fantastic example of what can happen on this crazy ivf journey. Some people just don't fall in to the normal stats.

KALM - i bet the baby show was a marathon! I hope they had lots of pregnant lady rest stations  

MuchMore - your vienna adventure sounded great, I hope you get a chance to rest this week and catch up.

Smiley - i hope your new job is great and you are kicking a*s.

Hi to Amy, Beccaboo, LJH, Babycakes, Babyninja, Amoeba, Sarah, Snowy, Cara, Goldie, Helen, NickyNack I hope everyone is ok xxx

afm - I've been in a total dark cloud for a few days now, I think hormonal related but it just has set my mind down some really horrible thought trains. It hasn't felt like a good place to start treatment from. I wonder if that is partly from being on the pill last month...
Anyway, af has arrived and I'm booked in for an initial scan tomorrow. It's a short (flare) protocol so it should all be over in a few weeks time (except for the 2ww of course). I've been feeling really stressed about it because of my mood and I have pretty much zero expection that it will work. Hopefully I'll start to feel more positive starting tomorrow! 
And it has been a really beautiful autumn day which has been lovely.

xxxx


----------



## lillieb87

wildflower great you are startin again!! i always react badly to the pill so hopefully the mood will soon lift! PMA is the way forward....

afm clinic called an the remaining 5 embryos have been frozen....so we hav a total of 6 in the freezer now (3 day 6 blasts an 3 day 6).....or the north pole as i now call it as xmas is round the corner!!


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening cc's
I hope you are all well and it has been a quiet day on here. 

Wildflower, I'm sure you will start to feel more positive. It's such an up and down emotional time. I hope we can support you through this cycle as you've been such a support to us. 

Lillie, can't remember if I said yippee to being PUPO. Try and keep relaxed and positive lovely. Xx

Westies, I hope you are doing ok today. Thinking of you and hope you are having a nice time with your sister. Good luck for Wednesday if I don't get to say it again. Xx

Helen, how was HP?  are you back at work this week? I hope things are okay. Xx

I'm finally sitting down, relaxing in little cosy cottage. Today was a travelling day so wanted to make most of it so up early, got to a York designed outlet, then on to York. Was such a lovely day wandering around York. Got checked into cottage and me and DH decided to go for a little run which was supposed to be only 3 miles but the footpath we wanted to get back on meant going through a field full of cows! I just really don't like cows, especially if I have to run through a field of them! I just don't like how they stare at you and some of them started running too! I told DH we were turning back and ended up doing 5 miles! That was certainly an adventure! Anyway relaxing now waiting for my pizza to cook and planning our day out tomorrow. 

Sorry not many personals. I really hope you ladies are all ok.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie the new gym is a pure gym & I guess it will be quite big as they have a lot of space to fill especially getting rid of our pool, sauna & steam   I'm looking forwards to testing out the new steppers & seeing my gym buddies  great news on all your frosties x  

Wildflower sorry you are feeling a bit down   I'm sure it will be the hormones from the pill & hopefully once you start on the stims drugs you will feel more positive   I hope the scan tomorrow goes well x  

Westies I hope you are ok x  

Kalm how exciting that you went to the baby show & got some good deals, did you get your blood test results back? I hope the dizziness & breathlessness are getting better x  

Beccaboo it sounds like you are having a lovely holiday, definitely a good idea to avoid the cows! x  

Muchmore I hope you had a safe trip home from Vienna & enjoyed your day off today x  

Nickynack i think you said you are having the operation on your ankle on Wednesday? I hope it goes well & improves things for you x  

Snowy any updates on how Percy is doing?  

Smileycat I hope the first day in the new job went well, I'm sure you were fab x  

Sarah I hope you enjoyed the wine & chocolate gateau last night, did you save any for tonight? x  

Hello amoeba, babycakes, ljh, cara, helen & anyone I've missed, hope you are all ok  

I spoke to the clinic today & they said I could have a followup appointment on Friday at 9am with the Dr I like, just need to see if dp can rearrange some things otherwise it will be 7th December after he is back, part of me is happy to wait because I am scared of them telling us we should give up but I know waiting won't change anything, we also need to get all our blood tests redone which have to be within 3 months of starting treatment so need to know what they suggest so we can book things if we need to.


----------



## LJH80

Hi all

Sorry for an afm post today - I'm in a funk!!

Yes I feel like the Monday blues have hit hard, after my bfn Friday I felt ok but af arrived in full swing yesterday and I've had a horrendous few days and just feel so totally down today. I think something about going back into work knowing this cycle is over and it's just straight back to the mon-fri work life with no concrete plans, or timelines in place I just  felt empty. I don't love ivf but do at least feel like I am doing something to get me where I want to be and when it ends I just feel lost! Crazy eh? But today I just walked into work and thought what if it never happens and I'm here in this office every bloody day until I retire with nothing in between. Like all of you ladies I dream so often of having a baby and being on maternity and hopefully life priorities changing that when I think it might not happen I get depressed about work and the never ending cycle of it, I've planned a baby for so long I never thought about not having a few years off in my mid 30s to bring up my children and I just resented work so much today I wanted to leave right then!! I have a great job with supporting team so I know I'm just having a bad day but I just don't see the end in sight sometimes! I need a big hit with the positivity stick I think, I felt so good about everything on otd date I don't know where today has come from! 

Wildflower if I find some pma I'll send you some xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh sorry you are struggling today   the fertility show is less than two weeks away & you were so positive about trying treatment abroad especially as some of the clinics have such great success rates, it is ok to feel down after everything we put ourselves through, but there is still hope that your dreams will come true x


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo I feel your pain with the cows, me and dh got chased by some cows in cartmel in the lakes, it was very scary. Ever since we have both been petrified and I must admit it can ruin quite a few walks for us as we always seem to end up in a field full of evil looking cows.


----------



## LJH80

Thanks Amy - I will bounce back, I am really so positive and ok about everything - I sometimes think that could be the problem. I talk to people about it but always say I'm ok and if it doesn't work it will be fine, which I know it will be but sometimes I just feel so sad! I am sure it's just the super strength af that is causing emotions today. I am sure tomorrow will be a better day xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, I so understand where you are coming from with those thoughts totally. With each cycle you can't help but think ahead of yourself with maternity leave and future plans and it feels like I'm never going to get there. I've always said I'm taking the first year off and with each failed cycle I've just lost motivation with my job, I don't even mind my job but it's just not my focus right now. Can you plan any little hol or weekend break, how you've explained your feeling is exactly the reason why me and DH decided to take two weeks off work to focus on fun things. I know i have to go back to work after this but I just love hols and we were so overdue one. 
Maybe you can plan some fun things even if it's days out over the weekend. 
Haha, they are just scary aren't they, I've never liked them! Xx

Amy, I hope you can have your follow up Friday. I'm getting a letter but said if I don't get anything in next 10 days call up so il definitely do that. I want my follow up soon so I can be ready to cycle again when I'm ready, which me and DH have definitely said will be in Jan. I'm wondering if il need blood tests redone too then?? 
Be lovely for you to get back to gym with your buddies, I've loved seeing mine. Xx


----------



## Amy76

It is really hard to keep picking yourself up after failed cycles, treatment seems to take over with so many appointments, drugs, trying to eat the right stuff etc & then all of a sudden it is over & there is a bit of a hole whilst you make plans for the future, I think it helps if you have some hobbies or activities to take your mind off treatment for a little which is partly why I have just spent the last couple of hours doing some decoupage, there is something therapeutic about tearing up & gluing bits of paper to something  

The reason I first became vegetarian over 25 years ago was because there was a field of cows where I used to walk our dog & they seemed so lovely & had such big eyes that I couldn't bear the thought of eating them, definitely wouldn't want to be in a field with them though!  

Beccaboo you might be alright, I think bourn only want my blood tests redone because the last ones were from two years ago   I'm definitely looking forwards to getting back to the gym x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone - I've just wrote a bloody novel and switched to another tab for a sec and when I came back it had all gone 😩😤

So here I go again.... I've been feeling pretty low last few days and can see I've not been on my own   I totally get the way you are feeling LJH as feel the same, I'm fighting to stay positive and strong but I have all these negative and worrying thoughts that keep bubbling through. All I see everywhere is babies or pregnant ladies and it's like a big ache in my tummy and I find myself staring at them and some times fighting back the tears. I get what you say about feeling empty, I feel that too and just like you want to get on with my next cycle so as feel like something is happening and not in this bleeding limbo land! And yep work just keeps going round and round....l hope you feel a it brighter tomorrow but I think it's so normal to feel like this, we can't be positive all the time and you have such clear and amazing plans for your next go - sending you big   Xxx

Wildflower - I'm sending you a big 'I know how you feel'   too I felt the same before my last cycle, think it's normal to after a failed cycle as it's hard to be positive when we feel so let down by the first go as it doesn't get easier, in fact I'm finding it harder   just go with how you feel and don't put too much pressure on ur self Hun, I said I wasn't too positive on my last go but I had hope - there is always hope 😘 I think you will fell better when you start too. Good luck with the scan tomorrow and let us all know how you get on - our time to support you 😘 xxx

Beccaboo and Amy - my op is this Wed, feeling v nervous about it to be honest as not sure really what to expect and had a bad dream last night that the op made my ankle worse 😩 But no, hopefully it will help and I can get doing some exercise to cheer my miserable self up!!

Beccaboo - bet it was lovely walking around York on a lovely Autumn day like today   Where you going tomorrow? Made me laugh thinking about you running with the scary cows following you   Hope you have a lovely time and jeep us updated where you go on ur travels xxx

Westies - so sorry about ur early negative result but hopefully you have had a late implantation and there wasn't enough HGC hot on in ur system fir the of test   Still have done hope Hun, but I know what you mean about not feeling like it's worked body wise as I felt this on my last go too - hopefully ur wrong and you get a lovely welcome surprise 😘 Good luck with ur interview Wed too and sending you big all round   Xxxx

Amy - I had to have more bloods just in case there were any changes and was glad of them because of that to be honest. You finished ur dresses - any pics available? I don't think ur clinic will tell you to give up surely as you had some embryos to ET so surely that says something? I do have similar worries though too if I'm honest with only having 1 embryo that was good this time and the other ok - hurry up our follow up appointments to out our minds at rest either way Xxx

Cara and Helen sending you both big   - Cara hope ur OH is feeling better and there is no blame for you to feel at all Hun xxx Helen hope you enjoyed HP - ur photos on ** looked fab 😘 xxx

Lillie - well done Hun on been PUPO and hope ur taking it easy xxx

I'll do more posts tomorrow as feeling v tired - love to you all and hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## KALM

Lillie.. Wow, so many frosties! That is just super! And.. Positivity please!!!    I know there has not been much luck on this board lately, but None of this talk of testing early to prepare for the disappointment! By all means test the day before going to your clinic,but Believe, believe, believe this is your time, for as hard and as long as you can! I'm a firm believer that some of that positive energy does somehow get to your emby and might help to influence success in just some little small way. 

Wildflower, sorry about the blue funk ;( I bet it's just the pill affecting your hormones. I remember having a day where I just cried all day, and felt so sad, when I was on the pill, and there was totally no good reason for it and there was also no way I could stop the crying. It was very odd. Sometimes I think you have to wallow in the funk a bit to get the energy to climb out!  Fx you feel better tomorrow, and I'm excited for you that you will soon be on the crazy roller coaster again!

LJH, I empathise with the feeling, I had exactly the same after my mmc and bfn cycles.  My work is ok but I absolutely cannot imagine just doing that until I retire, and you build such hope of going on maternity leave in 9 months time, and it is just awful when you have to realise that isn't happening. My DP and I always said this was our last try (unless we got any frosties), and if it hadn't worked we'd have been investigating adoption (we think might be unlikely for us due to DP's MS), and if that failed we were definitely going to save up to jack in our jobs/take a sabbatical and go off travelling for 6 months. I also had thought I would at some point go part time to have time to pursue hobbies and volunteer work, as I just couldn't see myself doing the 9-5 thing day in day, year on year, counting down until retirement.  Thankfully we were third time lucky of course, and it would have been devastating if we weren't, but I felt happy at least I had an alternate life plan of sorts.

Amy, I love you've been doing decoupage. What picture did you do.? Can't beat a bit of craft time  I haven't even had the blood test yet, earliest they could do it is this Wednesday. But I've eaten way more iron foods in the last few days and I'm definitely feeling better for it, so that's good 

Beccaboo, I know I've only just come back off holiday myself, but I'm still jealous of yours! Sounds lovely (apart from the scary cows of course!).

Nicky, argh..losing long posts sucks! I hate that happening! I'm impressed you wrote such a long one after! Good luck for your op on wed, Is it an in and out on the same day job?

All from me, bed calls! Night ladies and I hope for better Tuesday's for everyone!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Lillie! Oh my life you have a whole heap of olafs om ice now! That is so cool  oh no that was a terrible pun, sorry  
Wildflower, sorry the pill has been messing with your mind. It does that. Don't worry, the momentum of the cycle will pick you up once you get started, and the stims drugs will help too  all the very best for the scan tomorrow. 
Beckaboo the run sounds like a very impressive occupation for the first day of hols! Go you  
Ljh I so totally relate to what you said. I think it was between cycles 2 and 3 when I got totally in a state about this idea that if IVF didn't work then my job and my day to day life would be all there was till retirement. I couldn't face that at all. Then I was talking to someone one day and I suddenly realised I couldn't live with that prospect. Like KALM, I had to make the decision that if IVF didn't work I would definitely change my life in some way. It helped a lot. Even now when I struggle with going to work and feeling like it might never change, I just remind myself that this is not forever. Somehow the next phase of my life is going to be different. For me I'm determined that it'll be motherhood, but even if I didn't feel that, I would still be committed to changing things and not just keeping on going with the same existence iv lived for the past 15-20 years. I don't think you can do more than one cycle of IVF and then just go back to how things were. It moves you forward and changes you in a profound way I think. 
Heck, you ladies always get me on these philosophical splurges  
AFM I'm back from Vienna and have had quite a quiet day. It hadn't been as relaxing as I would have liked though cos one of my best friend's dog seems to have caught Alabama Rot (nasty disease that's come in from the states) or something like that. They're not sure. She is holding up so far but it is touch and go. She isn't mine but I helped my friend get her as a tiny pup and train her, so she feels like she's kind of mine. I hate thinking of her being so poorly. My dog was staying with them while we were in Vienna but he seems fine. 
Ok time for sleep. Wishing you all better Tuesday's.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello my lovely CCs and thank you for all of the very sweet posts. I’m sorry I’ve been so down in the dumps - thanks for putting up with me! 

Amy - I loved your reason for becoming vegetarian. I was vege for 7 years through my teens and it all started when I watched a documentary on pig farming / making of poor quality sausages. Yuk! I’m still very fussy about what meat I eat. I’m glad your gym is opening again soon, I bet you’ve missed it. Looking forward to the de-brief on the new facilities, especially whether the stepper matches up to your expectations  Any further thought on immune testing with Dr Gorgy? Or going to the Fertility Show? I wish I could go but it’s my first weekend in my new job so wont be able to x

NickyNack, LJH, Wildflower, MuchMore and all the others that are feeling low. Huge giant enormous group hug. We will get through this together my lovelies. Lots of treats and fun things are in order for all of us I think! x

Lillie - wowzers, six frosties! Amazing! That’s brilliant news and you must be feeling so happy and relieved. I hope you’ll never have to go through another fresh cycle again with that haul  Congratulations on being PUPO (sorry that I’m late in wishing you this) and I really really REALLY hope that this is your time. Good luck for the 5th and hopefully you’ll always “remember remember the fifth of November” but for more reason than Guy Fawkes x

Beccaboo - your cosy cottage sounds blissful. I hope you’re having a lovely time in York. Did you pick up any bargains in the shopping outlet? That’s very close to where my sister lives so we usually pay a visit when we go to see her and I’m usually quite lucky there x

Smileycat - thanks again for your message  I hope your first week in your new role is going well and isn’t too stressful. I also hope you don’t have to wait much longer for the rest of your blood test results x

Amoeba - I hope you’re having a fab time in Cornwall. Say hello from me  x

Sarah - I’m glad you’re having the book after LJH and that it’s continuing on its journey around the country! x

Nahla - I think you’re amazing to have persevered with 13 embies in order to get your DS. I just can’t even get my head around that! Did you ever have immune testing done, out of interest? Also, did you have your embryos checked for chromosomal abnormalities? If we have to do a third fresh cycle then we’ll be looking at doing that I think x

Hi to Babycakes, KALM, Snowywhite, CaraJ and everyone else I’ve missed. Big hugs. Hope you’re all OK x

AFM - I couldn't resist this morning and did another test and it was a BFN again (10dp5dt). I only had a Clear Blue digital spare and know these need more HCG present but I'm trying to be realistic that it's very unlikely that my test will change between now and Friday. DH doesn't know that I've tested at all! Going to step away from POAS now and wait until Friday. I have the test my clinic gave me and the other Clear Blue digital left and I'm not buying any more so will just wait until Friday and do both of them that morning. I'm not going to bother with a blood test this time - will save the trip and money. 
I actually called my clinic this morning and booked in my failed cycle follow-up for next week (5th) and yesterday booked an initial consultation with Dr Gorgy for the 10th. I even paid a non-refundable deposit of £50 for this appointment so that's how certain I am that it hasn't worked this time! 
In other news, the new Bond film was brilliant last night and I'd highly recommend it. DH said he's not sure and needs to watch it again to make his mind up   (he's a massive Bond geek/fan!). The bad news was that I lost my one and only filling half way through while chewing on some Pic n' Mix! So, I've got an emergency dental appointment this afternoon to get that fixed as it's a bit painful and I didn't want the distraction in the interview tomorrow. Could have done without that though  Right, I'm probably going to be awol for the rest of the day and tomorrow as I want to focus on my interview prep. I'll come back on tomorrow afternoon and will of course update on Friday to 100% confirm the result. I hope to be able to share at least some good news on the job front, even if I can't on the HPT front x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies I'm sorry it was another bfn today   still hoping things change for you by otd   I am so looking forwards to the gym reopening   I think I will see what they suggest at my follow up appointment before I decide what tests to do, there is the uterine biopsy with prof quenby or trying dr gorgy but after transferring 5 embies with no hint of implantation I can't help but think it might be related to damage from the fibroids & myomectomy in which case no amount of immunes testing will make any difference   I am thinking of going to the fertility show, but will probably get mum to come with me as I don't really think it is dp's idea of a fun day out   wishing you lots of luck for the interview tomorrow x  

Muchmore I think you are right that ivf changes us, I'm sure we are all more understanding and compassionate than we would otherwise have been because of the struggles we have faced   I'm sorry to hear about your friends dog   I have read about cases of it & it seems really difficult to treat, I really hope it is ok  

Lillie I hope the wedding dress shopping with your sister goes well today x  

Nickynack I really hope your ankle surgery goes well tomorrow & improves things so you can get back to doing some exercise, I think being able to exercise can make a real difference to your mood   The dress is done but I think it needs a bit of adjustment to make it a bit narrower, dp thinks it looks a bit like a tent!   I will try & figure out how to upload a photo when I have adjusted it x  

Kalm well done with trying to increase your iron intake naturally & great that you are starting to feel better   I have been decoupaging some little wooden owls that I got from hobbycraft which you pull a string on the bottom of & their wings & feet move   I have also done some hanging fairies & added woolen hair & pompom trim to them & some little hearts on mini canvases   dp is always quite underwhelmed by what I produce but I enjoy it! x  

Ljh I hope today is a better day x  

Wildflower I hope the scan has gone well today & you are feeling more positive x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Still waiting to see if dp can rearrange stuff so we can go to our follow up on friday, whatever they say I will try & use my frostie but I just want a realistic opinion of whether more tests & treatment are worth considering so I know what the next steps are


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - in case it's useful to know, I'm pretty sure I read in Agate's immunes file that Dr Gorgy does the uterine biopsy as well. If you can get to the Fertility Show, I'm pretty sure Dr Gorgy and his clinic will be there so may be worth asking them. I'm certain that my clinic will tell me not to bother due to cost of the tests as that's what they said before this cycle but I'm now on a mission to get everything ruled out or in so I know 100% what's needed before wasting any more blastocysts! Sometimes I think you just need to follow your own instinct and if the testing will make you feel better, then it's worth it on that level alone. The biopsy is a slightly different thing in your case though as you wouldn't want to do anything to make your situation worse x


----------



## Amy76

Thanks westies   dp has managed to sort stuff out so we can go to our follow up appointment on friday at 9am, I will see what they suggest & then decide what to do next, I only have one frostie & I know it is a lower quality than the two embies they just transferred so need to be realistic about our chances with it & find out what the clinic think is the best thing to do, our follow up after our first failed cycle was with the medical director & he said surrogacy might be our only option then so maybe my body just isn't up to it. I think I will try & get to the fertility show as I'm sure it will be useful to talk to some people & attend some of the relevant seminars. I really hope you get some answers whatever you decide to do & can finally get the bfp you deserve x


----------



## wildflower

Lillie - love your fab news on frostie count  

Beccaboo - your holiday sounds lovely. Cows can be scary, my family once got chased by a heard of lively young cows, it was really scary but then my BIL just faced them off and made himself big with his arms outstretched - the cows all just stopped metres away from him like he was their leader. It was kind of amazing, I wouldn't have the guts to do that though!

Amy - I'm pretty confidant that the clinic won't encourage you to stop. I'm sure they'll give you a balanced opinion but ivf isn't a case of three strikes and you are out.  

LJH - Hugs chick. I think you've descibed something really well there and I really feel for you. I hope you will feel better if you are able to make some decisions that are just for you and not entirely focused on tx (or work!). It is a good practice to do that when you are a mummy too! 

NickyNack - sorry you are feeling so low about things. There is hope, that is true, hope is a good thing even if it is what makes us hurt in this process. Do you have a plan in terms of what your next steps are?
I type up my posts in notepad and copy&paste once finished so i don't lose posts like that!

KALM - i like your positivity pep talk. I am feeling so so much better today thankfully, and I hope that is the last time I ever have to take the bloody pill!!

Muchmore - I hope your friends dog is ok that disease sounds horrible!

Westies - so sorry that bfn is sticking around. Boo. I'm glad you have a plan already though. I'd love to see the Bond movie!

Hi to everyone else!!

Open question - has anyone thought about using donor eggs at all??

afm - Scan went fine early this morning. My ovary was difficult to see - I think it's gone to sleep. I found the dildo cam incredibly uncomfortable when I've never had before, think I'm a bit oversensitive down there for some reason. Also my af is super weird, really quite light and not normal at all. Sorry that was all a bit tmi!
Definately feeling a lot lot better today! Hurrah. I may even have uncovered a kernal of hope. 

xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Big hugs to all the CCs from me.

Good luck with op tomorrow Nickynack

Quick update from me. Percy is still alive but no improvement in the flying. He's is eating loads still so that's a good sign.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lovelies. 
Wifi is a bit intermittent here so il try for a post. 

Smileycat, how's new role at work? I'm sure you'll be amazing at it. 

Nickynack, good luck on that op tomorrow and hope it does the trick to sort out that ankle of yours. Thinking of you. Today we went to Beverley and of course I had to try out your recommendation of the coffee place called Lempick. It's was lovely, the coffee was so nice and had a lovely cake too  I kept thinking of you while I was there thinking this is nickynack a favourite place.  

Muchmore, that sounds serious with your friends dog and I hope yours is ok. I've not heard of that before but hope she gets better soon. Oh we always take running gear on holiday with us, me and DH are the mad couple that have to do a run but it's a good way of seeing the sights (and the cows!) 

Westies, the outlet was good and bought a few training bits from Nike and a lovely ted baker makeup bag which I might give to my friend as its her birthday next week however tempting to keep myself! Also visiting the Lindt chocolate shop and DH bought  mixture of chocs, I love them chocolates and munching on a couple now! 
I'm glad you got your follow up booked in and so sorry the test showed another negative.  good luck for that interview tomorrow though, will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes. Xx

Amy, great you have that appointment booked for Friday. I hope it helps make some positive next steps for you and DP and the fertile show sounds like it could be good. Is this the one Ljh is going too? When is it? 

Wildflower, thanks for the tip on what to do if I meet a herd of cows again! I'm llaughing about it now but at the time It made me proper panicky! Glad you feeling a bit more positive today, that's what we like to see. Keep it up wildflower! Hehe xx

Amoeba hope you are enjoying your hols too. 

Hello to you all. 
Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

I thought I'd lost my post but luckily copied it so could paste it again! 
In the meantime hi snowy, seen your post and glad you ok and Percy too! 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo the fertility show is 7th & 8th November at Olympia, London, you can look it up online & there are seminars you can book places on about various areas of fertility. It sounds like you are having a lovely time away, I am a big fan of nike trainers x  

Westies good luck for your interview tomorrow, I'm sure you will be fab x  

Nickynack wishing you lots of luck for your operation tomorrow x  

Snowy I hope Percy continues to improve & eventually is able to fly again x  

Wildflower great that your scan went well & you are feeling more positive   it isn't that I think the clinic will say I should give up after 3 attempts, just that maybe my uterus isn't in a good enough condition to continue successfully but I will see what they think, I asked about donor eggs after my second cycle but they said to continue with own eggs at that point as we had got to blast the previous two rounds but it is something I would do if I thought it would improve my chances x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone, well I'm all prepped ready for my op tomorrow, v scared now 😳😲   I'm sure all will be ok, just pre op nerves  

Wildflower I'm so glad ur feeling a lot brighter today Hun and I know what you mean about dildo cam lol as I defo found it more sensitive this last time around - I think we get more sensitive to been prodded and probed   Keep on with ur hopeful approach to your cycle, you will, be fine and we are all here for you to support you through the ups and downs of ur cycle   Xxx also I'm going to get on board with this copy and paste idea that most of you seem to use apart from silly old me   xxx re my next steps, we are going to be hopefully be presented to the board for another funded cycle so hopefully we will be approved and then we have the option of using my money put aside by my Mum and Dad for our wedding (me and DP got engaged last year) for a 4th and final cycle. If both attempts don't work then we are looking at hopefully going down the adoption route - we both just want to be parents, just like everyone else on here   Xx

Westies I'm so sorry you tested negative again Hun, but glad you have got organised and have ur follow up appointment booked in - negative organised 😘 Wish you all the luck and positive vibes for ur interview xxx

Beccaboo - I could have met up with you for a coffee now I think about it, silly me   so glad you enjoyed ur coffee n cake at Lempika. Where are you off next? Thanks re the op, can't wait to start exercising and hopefully soon - you took ur kale supply with you on ur hols 😘 xxx

Amy - I really don't think ur clinic will say not to give it another go esp with ur frostie waiting to be reunited with you my lovely - glad you have ur follow up booked in to hopefully put ur poor mind at rest   Glad the dress/tent is nearly finished   xxxx

Hi Kalm and Snowy hope you are both doing ok and looking after ur selves and ur precious loads xxx and I'm in over night for my op - go in tomorrow lunchtime, op at 3pm until 5pm and then back up to the ward to come round, some tea and then overnight stay with discharge just after breakfast all been well. The op is been dime on a local small private hospital which I'm pleased about and DP's dad works there as a porter (he retired and has this job to keep him entertained) so I will have special treatment in my journeys from the theatre and back   xx

Much more - glad ur hol is going well and hope ur poor friends dog turns a corner and starts to get better, sounds an awful disease   I know what you mean re ur job - I am considering doing a nursing degree if this all fails as I will need something to focus on and have a real role that I am proud of if I can't be a mum or have a baby. Hope you enjoy the rest of ur hols Hun xxx

I'll check in with you all again tomorrow as I wait for my op as I check in at 13:45 - hope everyone else is ding ok xxxxx sleep time for me ready for an early start xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs  
Thanks for all the well wishes for the pup. She is doing well but has a long way to go. Fortunately it doesn't seem to have touched her organs still, which is good. 
Amy DH and I did consider donor eggs. We decided that adoption would be our preference in the end, but there's a lady on my local clinic board who did DE after a lot of failed cycles with her own eggs and now she is pregnant with twins and over the moon  I think it's a really personal choice but it is often the answer for people. 
Nickynack all the best for the op tomorrow. And you sound like you've got a good plan going forward. 
Westies I hope the interview goes well. Sorry the test hadn't changed but well done for finding your mojo and looking ahead again. 
Wildflower hoorah for the kernel of hope  and dildo cam is never my friend on the first scan of a new cycle  it's like my body is going "oh God not this again!!"
Hello to everyone else and happy Wednesday's to you. My nick a pile has got so low that the only clean ones left for tomorrow are orange. I shall wear them in honour of you all


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick one to wish Westies and Nickynack all the best for today.

Have a fantastic day cc's will post later. New role going well - a real challenge!
x


----------



## lillieb87

westies good luck with interview hun xx

nickynack thinking of you an hopin op goes well xx

will catch up later xx


----------



## KALM

Nickynack, god luck for your op, and how nice you have DP's dad there to be your chauffeur!

Westies, hope the interview went/goes really well!


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - I hope your operation goes well today. Make sure you get looked after when you go home   x

Lillie - how are you doing in the 2WW honey? x

Just a quick AFM as I'm just home from my interview and was up at 5am so going to have some lunch and maybe a little siesta  Thanks for the good luck wishes you lovely lot  I found out that over 100 people applied for this post and that I'm one of five being interviewed today so feel very proud of myself to have even got this far. I think it went OK but I was more nervous than I was expecting (probably because I want it so much!) but really tried to control my nerves and get my answers across properly. Anyway, we'll see! Nothing more I can do now. They're hoping to call either way by the end of Friday but it may be Monday at the latest. Will keep my fingers crossed. Phew - need food and a lie down! 

Hope you're all OK xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey ladies,
Sounds like you deserve your diesta WEsties - well done on your interview, like you say, great to even get that far given the amount of competition!  I'l got my fingers crossed for you babe,  you get a positive call on Friday.

NickyNack - hope the Op goes well today, lovely that you have your own personal chauffer to the Op theatre!

How is everyone else doing?
Just to keep up the cake theme, Thought I shoudl let you know I've just had a quarter of a coffee and walnut cake  

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack great that you have your own personal chauffeur for the op, I really hope it goes well & they get your ankle sorted x  

Westies well done on getting down to the last 5 out of 100 for this job, I really hope you get it   Why did you have to be up at 5am? Is the job local or will you have to commute? Enjoy your well deserved afternoon nap x  

Babycakes well done eating a quarter of a coffee & walnut cake, I have just had some flapjack which was very nice x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok on the 2ww x  

Hope everyone else us ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, 

Nickynack, hoping the op went well. Xx

Westies, that's brilliant that you actually got to interview stage when they had that many applied. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xx
Did you get your tooth fill sorted? 
Btw, it was raining this morning so me and DH went and saw the new bond film at 9am! I liked it but didn't think it was as good as skyfall. 

Babycakes, good work there on the walnut coffee cake. I love coffee cakes. Yum yum yum. Xx

Muchmore, so glad the pup is doing well, hope it continues to do so and gets better soon. 

Amy, fertility show looks like it could be good, I googled it. May consider but depends what DH has planned that weekend. 

Smileycat, glad the new role is going well. Us IVF ladies are used to challenges so you ace it I'm sure. Xx

Ljh, how you feeling today lovely. Hope work isn't getting you down too much. Have you Managed to plan something fun to do yet on the weekend, i really think it helps. Xx

Hope all you cc's are okay, today has been a bit miserable on the weather front. As I said to Westies it was pouring with rain first thing so we decided on cinema to watch the new bond film which was a 9am showing. I've never been to the cinema that early before! Then we went to a big retail park and never seen anything like it in my little city before but it had a massive high street stores and I was in my element looking round the John Lewis beauty section! think DH got a little bored after a while following me round! Been for my run, had a lovely bath and now going to the local pub for some nice food and a glass of wine. Having a lovely time still. 

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo there is a thread on here called 'fertility show London' & it has a link on it telling you a code so you can order two tickets for the fertility show for £12 if you are thinking of going x


----------



## NickyNack

Hey all just a quick one from me post op - all went ok they took 4 screws out and left 2 and the plate in. Feels v sore and was sick after the anesthetic and still feel a bit sick. DP just brought me some flowers and a big cuddle and will pick me up in morning. 

Beccaboo - where was the big retail park? Was the Bond film good and worth seeing? Supposed to be going at the weekend if I feel ok with DP. Hope ur having a lovely relaxing evening after ur run and bath xx

Hi Amy hope ur ok today Hun xx

Baby cakes ur coffee and walnut cake sounds yum, one of my faves 😋 xx

Westies well deserved me on getting an interview out if all them people, you obv dazzled them and fx you get the job too xxx

Much more glad the pup is doing well and hope she has a speedy recovery xxx

Smiley really glad ur new job role is going so well   xx

LJH and Cara hope your both doing ok and keeping ur chin up   Xx

Wildflower hope you are ok too xxx

Hi to Kalm, nahla, Ameoba, Snowy and everyone else xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nickynack, glad you are doing well other than the sickness.  flowers how lovely.  
The retail park was called monkscross which seems to be on the outskirts of York. There are retail parks in Norwich but this one seems to have all the high street shops without having to go into the city centre. 
Yes Bond was worth going to see, I enjoyed it. 

Amy, thanks for the tip on the link and code. 

Now back from our meal, pj's on and going to watch the apprentice at 9. 

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack I'm pleased your operation is over & hopefully taking out some of the screws will improve things for you, sorry you are feeling a bit rubbish but lovely that dp brought you some flowers, hope you have a good night & feel better in the morning x  

Beccaboo I hope you enjoyed your meal, sounds like you are having a lovely holiday x


----------



## KALM

Nickynack, I sympathise on the anaesthetic front, it always makes me feel horrid after too. Hope you get an ok nights sleep, and yay for flowers

Westies, wowsers, down to 5 out of 100, you've done so well! Fx it is a sign of good things to come. I also wondered why the 5am start? Or just awake due to nerves/adrenaline at what the day held in store?

Good to hear you enjoyed James Bond Beccaboo, I am going to see it tomorrow night. Were there many people in the cinema at 9am?!?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Nahla

Westies, I have never done immune testing...I did not even know it exists until I finally joined ff, and that was the 3rd fresh and successful cycle. if it hadnt worked that time, I would have considered doing it. a chromosomal test was done on my ex dp and me but not on our embies. I am pretty sure today that the change of clinic with the very experienced doctor and very experienced laboratory made the difference for us. The doc in Israel told us, the experience of the lab is very important ( well, there is a person who chooses the sperm that gets the chance...and if that person chooses the best one, I really believe that this makes the diffeence). I had already considered donor sperm, as I thought, if sperm is the factor, maybe the sperm is too bad to have success? although numbers were prtty good for icsi. And I had thought about surrogacy in the US, I had already had an interview via skype about that. likesome others, I always want to have a plan B, if something doesnt work, otherwise I fall into a deep hole. 

ljh, nickynack and everybody feeling down, I hope things turn out positive. I know so well how you feel. 

wildflower: I started my last fet with very negative feelings...I had already planned to go back to Israel in summer for my next cycle, I just thought, I would use up my last 2 frosties ( hence I took 2), and I wasconvinced, a fet would never turn out to be a bfp ( I thought, if they had transferred the best 2 in the fresh cycle and they did not take, why should the lower graded embies stick?)...and I did not really believe in medicated fet too, but it was the only option for me.... and now I am pregnant with twins. you really never know. re donor eggs: on the pregnancy board of my ds was/ is a lady who has used donor eggs and now she has got twins. 

lillie, wow, 6 frosties ! great number! 

nickynack, good news in the op. hope you recover soon

afm: had the ogtt on monday, the result came back positive ( one out of three blood sugars was too high). I was very surprised by that and read the guidelines of the diabetes community properly. turned out that I shouldnt have taken my l- thyroxine in the morning as this is an antiinsuline hormone and can rise blood sugars...and I should have not had my hot chocolate at 23:30 pm ( I thought fasting from midnight should be enough...nobody told me properly). So I contacted m gynecologist and the result is I can repeat the test next week. just hope it turns out to be nothing, but I think my doctor should really have told me exactly what to do in advance! maybe because I am a doctor myself she thought I knew, but how can I know this, as my field is completely different...well, I will be happy if the test turns out negative, as the last thing I do now need is a gestational diabetes!  on the plus side I ordered a double pram today...took me a lot of courage, as last time the pram was already on the way when my daughter died....but I am 25+2 today and really needed to order as there are waiting times up to 12 weeks especially with christmas holidays....

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Nahla, well done on ordering the pram. That must have taken courage. 
Westies well done on the interview. Here's hoping it's good news on Friday ... ... how how amazing would it be if you got a surprise bfp and a job on the same day  
Nickynack I'm glad the op went well and that dp was on good form with the flowers. I hope the ga side effects wear off soon. 
Night night all


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quick one... Amy and KALM - My interview was at 9am and I didn't want to feel rushed so I got up extra early to get ready and leave the house early so I could have a coffee in a cafe near where I was having the interview to chill for a while and read through my notes quietly first. The job is in Bristol, so will be a commute for me (around an hour each way on a good day). There aren't any local jobs for what I do - most are in Bristol x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Morning CCs. 

Nahla - Hope your repeat GTT goes better. Very brave of you to order your pram too. 

Beccaboo - Sounds like you're having a fab break away. I've never been to Monks cross but I love York centre, we always go close to Christmas for the seasonal market. 

Westies - Hope your interview went well! Everything crossed for you. 

NickyNack - Glad your op went well, hope you've managed to rest and feel better this morning. 

Babycakes - Jealous of your cake eating!

Hi to everyone else, my house is quarantined at the moment because I brought a sickness bug home... whoops! I had to come home from work at lunchtime and thought it might have been something I ate but by teatime DS was sick too so it was a long night. Thankfully it's my day off today so I can recover in my pyjamas.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning. 

Westies, good idea on getting up early, I would have done the same. Hope you hear tomorrow. 
I also really hope your DH is ok when you do your test tomorrow on OTD as you've said before he sometimes takes it hard. Hope you can both take the day out and also hope you get some good news re the job. Xx 

Hi Sarah. I do love York and today I'm currently having a coffee in Richmond, doing the castle at 10 when it opens, then on to Ripon, and going to visit booths on your suggestion. I can't wait. Then on to Harrogate, I intend on purchasing one of those fat rascals for sure! 
Oh dear Sarah on the bug, sickness bugs are just the worst aren't they. Hope you all start to recover soon. Xx

Lillie, how are you getting on with 2ww? 

Nahla, hope the next blood tests you have are ok. Least you can get them done again to double check on things and hopefully it was all do to with that late night hot choc messing things up! Hehe!  Good work on looking for the pram, I bet that does feel a bit emotional but you've reached another milestone with this pregnancy and that's brilliant. 

Sorry just the quick posts and lack of personals. Thinking of you all my cc friends. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh sorry, Nickynack, Meant to say I hope you are feeling ok this morning and get to go home, ankle up and rested is the order for the day I say. Make sure you get some nice treats in and stick on a good film.  xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies fx on the job front, and for bfp tomorrow! Well done on being one of 5 from 100 xx

Beccaboo glad you're having a good holiday, I've never been to Monks Cross as tend to go to York centre. Xx

Nickynack glad op went well xxx

Nahla hopefully the repeat GTT will be negative. Ordering your pram must've taken some courage, but positively it's another milestone you've reached in this pregnancy xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

Sorry for lack of posts but cottage has no wifi so relying on 3G signals which as we out in middle of nowhere aren't 100% effective! I've tried to post a few times but signal just goes! AFM having a great time on our holiday, we've been all over the place and today I'm meeting a friend from teacher training that I've not seen for 9 years; so off to Truro for lunch 😀😀 xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - DH has to work tomorrow but it would be no better waiting a day or two as we have things on at the weekend too. We're going out with friends for dinner tomorrow night (and potentially a few drinks if it's a BFN!). I have suggested that I test but don't tell him the result until he gets home from work and he's going to let me know what he wants to do this evening. He does take it really hard but we had a good chat last night and I said that I just don't think it has worked (the chat started as I was telling him about a horrendous break out of spots on my face that is making me feel like a teenager again - gross!). We talked about our back-up plan and he's on board with getting the rest of the level 2 immunes done before we do our final FET at CRGW early in the new year. He also agreed that we need a break so will use November and December to relax and for me to get back in to a routine at the gym. We have our annual mid-week break at Centreparcs to look forward to at the end of November/start of December too so that could be well timed. Anyway, sounds like you're having a fab mini break in Yorkshire. Enjoy Betty's today - yum! x

Amoeba - thanks  Sounds like you're also having a fab time in Cornwall. Enjoy Truro and seeing your old friend today x

Sarah - thanks  Sorry to hear you all have a nasty bug. Enjoy your lazy day and I hope you all feel better soon x

NickyNack - I hope you managed to sleep OK last night. I bet you can't wait to get home! Rest up x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely CCs
Westies - good work on your interview. I know what you mean about the nerves, I'm so much better in interviews if I can persuade myself that I'm not that bothered about getting the job! Really hoping you landed it  
Gah I get such bad spots with af, and tx makes them worse too. The only thing that has improved my skin has been la roche posay effaclar duo+ but i still get them! 
Really hope tomorrow goes ok, it's good you have some plans in place xxx

Amoeba - so glad to hear you are having a great holiday!

Beccaboo - I hope you are still enjoying cosy relaxing fun times.

Sarah - i hate sickness bugs so much, and when we have had them I just have to remind myself that they are usually over within 12 hours, really hope today is sick free and you all recover nicely xxx

MuchMore - glad to hear it isn't just me whose body disklikes dildocam!

Nahla - Hoping that your repeat test returns a negative. Well done on the pram xx

NickyNack - i hope you are feeling better and home and being looked after. Healing thoughts x

Smiley - good to hear your new work challenge is going well  

Amy - hope you are doing ok, what is your next crafty project? I'm trying to do some knitting right now but it hasn't been going so well :/

Hi to everyone else x

afm - third lot of injections done today. I've been in to town for a (decaff) coffee treat  and got a bit of shopping done. Now having a big old chill on the sofa and might even attempt a bit more knitting before getting on with all my house chores. I'm not entirely sure what I'm meant to be doing during this stimming stage (protein?) so please do feel free to give me any advice or opinions! At the moment I'm just making sure I get my green smoothies in, along with remembering my daily supplements (fish oil, zita west prenatal vits and coq10).

xxxxx


----------



## wildflower

NickyNack - do you have netflix or something for entertainment while you rest and get better?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack I hope you are feeling better today & are at home resting & being looked after x  

Kalm I hope you enjoy James bond tonight x  

Nahla I hope they manage to sort out your blood sugar levels, well done on ordering the pram x  

Westies that was an early start, I hope you wouldn't have to be up at that time every day to get to work though! I don't tend to get spots but have orange hair & freckles which are basically like permanent spots!   wishing you lots of luck for positive news tomorrow x  

Lillie I hope you are going ok & keeping busy in your pupo bubble x  

Sarah sorry to hear about the sickness bug, I hope you all feel better soon x  

Amoeba it sounds like you are having a lovely holiday x  

Beccaboo one of the ladies I know on another board said she went to the fertility show last year & got one of those tilty pens with sperm swimming in it!  

Wildflower I am making some little felt rabbits & little felt carrot shaped beds for them to sleep in at the moment   what are you knitting? I think it is just lots of protein during stims, when is your next scan? X  

Hello muchmore, cara, ljh, Babycakes, smileycat, snowy, helen, Maisie & anyone else I've missed  

I am just sorting out what questions to ask at my follow up tomorrow & hoping I can get some ideas of what tests are worth doing before trying again


----------



## wildflower

Amy - i think I had not clocked that you have orange hair how ace  I love that it completes (or begins...) your orange package. I love love red/orange hair and dyed my hair orange for a year or so (which was quite hard work) xxx


I am trying to knit a hat for Rose and if it eventually works out (I'm on attempt 4 - I keep getting the size wrong) then I'll move on to a hat or scarf for myself. I'll probably get round to finishing that come spring   


xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies.....

amy hun good luck for ur follow up tomorrow i hope you get some answers xx

westies....fx for the job hun hopefully they will call tomorrow with the good news! u did really well to get down to the last 5 so that in itself is somethin to be proud of!   that yr test tomorrow has changed xx

sarah sorry u an ds are not well...hope ur feeling better soon. Any news on rhe donor front xx

wildflower...knitting is.somthing i could do!! i always deop stitches!! when is ur first scan hun? i ate lots of protien an peanut butter smoothies an eggs an tuna....

kalm enjoy james bond! ! dh saw it the other day an said it was good but very long!!

nicky glad the op went well!! are u home n resting now?

ameoba glad ur havin a fab hol...hope u enjoyed lunch with ur friend today xx

beccaboo soubds like ur havin a fab time too!! 

Nahla glad u hav ur pram sorted...another milestone!! hopefully ut next sugar test will b better!

cara how u doing hun?

helen how was Hp....are u now bankrupt?? haha

Smiley i am. so pleased u are likin ur new position altho its a challenge!! we all love a challenge.....right??

hello everyone else hope ur all well!!

afm sorry for not being arpund much altho i have been reading along!! my feet havent touched the ground since transfer...wedding dress shopping with sister flower planning stationary appointments...in laws round for a meal....good really as i haven't had time to think about things!! i hav however had period like pains an pinchin pains since transfer....not constant but more in waves.....an today i hav a pain right near my rib cage?!?! tryin not to read into things!!

i also recieved a letter from Ccg telling me the funding has been cut in my area....altho if i am already in tx they will fund one further fresh cycle....hopefully that wont be needed!! PMA PMA thats all i keep thinkin!!! 

xxx


----------



## wildflower

Lillie you sound really positive which is fab. My first scan is Wednesday so a bit of a wait as yet. I've had to restart knit attempt four... So this makes it attempt no.5! I'm hoping it's 5 times lucky add this is my 5th round if tx too.

Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi

I prepared a message and lost it :-( . Here we go again!

*Lillie* - PMA, PMA, PMA!    I have a feeling this will be your time hun. You've got to believe it! I sincerely hope that you don't need another fresh cycle. Sounds like you have been very busy, which is great to keep you mind off the 2ww. I have everything crossed for you and a good dose of positive vibes. Go Lillie!

*Beccaboo *- Very jealous of your relaxing holiday, just what you needed. I didn't realise the cinema open so early. Pleased you liked Sceptre. Enjoy your last few days in York.

*westies* - well done on getting an interview 5/100 is awesome. I hope they are swift with the feedback and that you get some good news soon. FX for you, you deserve some good luck. You're so organised and thoughtful, I bet you aced the interview.

*Amy* - I hope your follow up appointment tomorrow is helpful. Agree it might be worth looking into immunes testing. At my last follow up I asked what they would suggest if I was throwing everything at it and tried to press for statistics, where possible. Good luck 

Nickynack - Pleased your op was success, I hope you are now recovering and being spoilt by your DH. I'm sure the flowers perked you up a bit. Hope the nasty effects of the anaesthetic clear soon.

*Snowy* - Hope you're well and baby snowy! Any further updates on Percy?

*Kalm *- How are you feeing? Did you manage to do your blood tests to investigate the dizzy spells? Sorry If i missed it. Enjoy Bond tomorrow. I'm seeing it too.

*nahla* - Well done for biting the billet and getting a pram, a positive step forward. Best of luck with your repeat GTT. Are you signed off now?

*Cara-* how are you doing?

*Sarah* - Oh dear! so sorry to hear you and your DS are unwell. Feel better soon 

*Wildflower* - Hi there! Yay you're stimming. PMA PMA    As for tips/recommendations, plenty of quality protein, full fat organic milk and hot water bottles on your tummy. Water may help with the bloating (if you get it) Sounds like you're taking all the right supplements (and smoothies) to improve egg quality. When's the next scan?

*Helen* - hope you're ok. How was HP?

Hi to everyone else.Hope you're all well.

AFM, this week has been a challenge at work but in a good way. Really enjoying my new role and additional responsibilities. My hours are the same but I feel more tired at the end of the day. It will improve, as I get used to it. Thank again of all your good luck messages and support, really appreciate the cc support.

I have my follow up with Dr G on my immune test results tomorrow. I have LOTS of questions for him. I want my monies worth 

Night night.

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Quick AFM post - BFN confirmed (13dp5dt). DH seems OK (I hope he really is). We're going out with friends (a couple) for a meal tonight so I'm looking forward to having a few drinks. I'm also looking forward to stopping my meds as it feels like my body is desperate for a visit from AF. I'm going to take some time away from FFs as I feel like I just need a break. I will update when I hear the outcome of the job interview, let you know how my temp job goes (I start Monday but I'll be in training for the first two days) also let you know how my follow-up goes next week and the appointment with Dr Gorgy the following week. Big hugs and thanks for all of your support xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Westies I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - really sorry to hear this.
Hope the temp job goes well and you get the other job. You're due some luck.


----------



## lillieb87

oh westies i really hoped it had changed hun    fx for thr job xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Westies


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Westies really had hoped the early bfn would've changed    Xxxx


----------



## NickyNack

So sorry Westies I hoped like the others that ur early negative would turn around into a positive for you. Good luck with the job, really hope you get it and glad DH has coped a bit better this time, sending you big   Xx

Smiley - hope ur follow up has gone ok today and you can update us later with ur news xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,

Westies: I'm so sorry, sending hugs. 

Smileycat: hope your follow up goes OK and all your questions get answered.

Lillie: keep up the PMA! 

Wildflower: hope you get there with the hat. I can only knit scarves.

Amy: have a good follow up, hope all your questions get answered.

Hey to everyone else, hope you're all OK. Apologies for not managing many personals, thinking of you all.

AFM: sorry for being AWOL this past week, have been trying to settle back into work and have been super tried and never home. I spoke to the clinic on Monday after the BFN. They said if I still had no bleed by Friday (today) to test again. No AF so I tested and it was still negative. The nurse also said that as I did a natural cycle I can book in for the next one as soon as AF shows. I spoke to the nurse again today and they've given me till next Friday for AF to come. Otherwise I won't be able to do a natural FET. I feel like it's coming but have felt like that for a week! We have a follow up with the consultant on Tuesday. We've also booked to go to the fertility show on the Saturday as I'm working on the Sunday. We're going to book into a seminar about coping techniques. We're also going to go to counseling together. Work has been super crazy with nearly everyone I look after having some kind of crisis. It's been a useful distraction.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Some good news from me; our donor has been found and he still has samples available. Fresh cycle next year is go.


----------



## lillieb87

sarah thats fab news hun! so pleased for u xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, so sorry for the confirmed bfn. Lots of good luck wishes for that job and hope you have a lovely  evening out tonight with friends, enjoy that glass of wine. 
Xx

Sarah, that is brilliant news and you must be so pleased.  bring on early next year and hopefully we can cycle at the same time again. Xx

I am home from my hols now. It's been a lovely break away and so enjoyed the days out. I am glad to be back in my own home though, I do miss my little house when I'm away and my own bed and even my own cup that I have my cuppa out of! Haha. Still have next week off work, yippee, so planned to catch up with some friends and relax at home for the week. We might be having our new carpet fitted next week too so looking forward to completing the upstairs of our house. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah great news that the donor is still available x  

Beccaboo sounds like you had a lovely break & great that you have another week off work x  

Smileycat I hope you have got answers to all your questions on the immunes testing I would be interested to know what you thought of if as it was something I was considering but my clinic is advising against immunes testing, it sounds like the new job is going well x  

Lillie how are you doing in your pupo bubble x  

Westies I hope you & dh are ok & that you get good news about the job x  

Cara I hope af arrives so you can do another natural fet & that you find the fertility show & counselling helpful x  

Wildflower well done with attempting to knit a hat, I can knit but only basic stuff so would have had to do a scarf, when do you have another scan? X  

Snowy I hope Percy is doing ok x  

Nickynack how are you feeling after your op? I hope you are resting & getting looked after x  

Hello ljh, Kalm, muchmore, nahla, amoeba, Babycakes, helen & anyone else I've missed  

I had my follow up this morning & the Dr seems to think egg quality is an issue & that it might be best to try egg donation to improve our chances, she doesn't think it is worth doing immunes testing and is happy to add more meds to treat potential problems. We will do the fet probably in January then need to consider whether we want to try a fresh cycle with donor eggs, my clinic has a link to the institute Bernabeu in Alicante so need to decide whether we want to go down that route. On the plus side she doesn't think the scars from the myomectomy are a problem  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey CC's
WElcome to the weekend!

Sarah, great news on your donor still being available!!! must be a releif for you, and now you can properly plan your next go.

WEsties, so sorry for you sweetie, I know you were prepared, but i still had hoped for a surprise positive.  Really hope you get the job to balance your news today.

Amy - glad you've got some ansewrs and a good plan for the next steps.

Beccaboo - glad you had a good hols, enjoy your own bed tonight though!

Cara - sounds like youve got some really good things planned for the fertility show, I hope you find it helpful.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for not more personals, im a bit rubbish at keeping up.  Hope you are all well.

I'm all good, Bert is finally starting to give me a good kicking, which I'm finding a bit weird.
Anyone trick or treating this weekend?!
xx


----------



## KALM

*Westies, *I was really hoping for a little miracle and a magical turn around to a BFP by today  Sending  and totally understand you need some time out. I really hope you have had good news on the job today. Enjoy your night out with friends and drinks and we'll be here for you when you are up to returning.

*Amy* I'm pleased your doctor doesn't think the scars from the myomectomy are causing any problem, nice to hopefully rule that out! Have you done much in the past to try to improve your egg quality (with supplements, diet etc..)? I think there is a book I've heard people talk about called something like "It starts with the egg" which might be of interest. Zita West also were working on my egg quality.. both by the supplements I was taking, diet, but also using Menopaur instead of just Gonal F for stimms. One of the supplements they had me take was Melatonin tablets which are supposed to help (I read a lot of Australian and US clinics are also using these a lot). If you've only ever been at the same clinic, it might be an idea just to get a second opinion elsewhere rather than just jump straight to going down a donor egg route?

*Beccaboo* wow, your holiday week flew by! Still at least you still have another week off work 

*Sarah* how fabulous that your donor is still about  Great news to start the weekend. I hope you are all better now too and it was just a quick 24 hour bug?

*Cara* some counselling sounds like it might be good.. do OFU offer that as part of the package, I can't remember. I hope you catch up on some rest this weekend!

*Smiley* I hope your follow up today was productive. I had a blood test for my iron levels on Wednesday but haven't had the results back. I have upped the iron in my diet though and have been feeling a lot less light headed, so I reckon that is what it was. Glad the new job is enjoyable and challenging!

*Wildflower* sorry you are struggling with the knitting! If you need help that might be possible over text explanations feel free to pm me.. I knit quite a bit on and off. My favourite thing I did was a fair isle jumper for my friends little boy that had dinosaurs on the front (although you could have mistaken them for giraffes to be honest!).

*Babycakes* I have also been kicked a LOT more this week than before. Especially during watching James Bond.. he either loved it or hated it!

*Lillie* wow you have been busy! have you got a bridesmaids dress picked yet? Don't think about the twinges! To be honest I think the pinching is likely your ovaries recovering from EC still.. I had that a lot and thats what the nurse said it was. Keep going with the PMA!! 

*NickyNack* hope you are doing okay with recovery so far!

*Nahla* well done you for taking the plunge on the buggy. Having got to 25 weeks (yesterday) I just can't imagine how awful it must have been for you to go through the loss of a twin last time.. so sending  for the strength you must have had to get through that, and for doing so well this time around despite that fear!

*Helen* did I spot you with your marauders map bag in the pictures of you at HP on **? 

*Amoeba* glad you've had a good week - safe travels home (thats always the worst part as you don't want it to be over!).

AFM, just chugging along really. Very glad it is friday and now the weekend! I enjoyed Spectre last night and it was the most busy in the cinema that I've seen for ages! I must be getting old though as at the start when it was the trailers I said to DP "Is it always this loud"?! We had gone to a different cinema than normal and I swear it was louder than our usual one. He says no its the same, and just a sign of me getting older!! 

Happy weekends everyone.


----------



## CaraJ

Kalm: OFU do offer one session of free counseling but we're going to go to a Christian counselor specialising in infertility closer to home. As Christians it's important to us to see someone who shares our beliefs. Unfortunately I won't get any rest this weekend as am working 10am till 10pm tomorrow, sleeping at work then 7am to 1pn Sunday. Off Monday Tuesday though so will rest then.


----------



## KALM

Oh you poor thing Cara!! Roll on Monday for you


----------



## Nahla

Westies,    I hope you find a bit time for yourself and dh... 

cara: your weekend sounds quite busy. what is your job? 

Amy: Glad your scars seem not to be the reason. I like what Kalm has suggested: getting a second opinion before trying donor eggs. Maybe there is just a little chsnge that helps? 

Kalm: congrats on 25 weeks... from now on baby could survive if delivered early... the thought helps me a bit. 
strange but I am not thinking so much about the loss right now. seems ages away and I knew from 20 weeks on that something was not 100% as my daughter was smaller and had less fluid. tjis time so far all good... but of course its still in the back of my mind and I cant relax until both are here safely

xx


----------



## Smileycat

Good morning CC's

Westies - so sorry that it wasn't your time. I know you have been very proactive and arranged appointments in preparation for your next cycle. Hope you and your DH are ok and taking care of each other. Will send you a PM with the Dr G details you requested. Will be thinking of you.

Cara - Sorry to read you'll be working long hours this weekend. Hope you find some time to rest. It's great that you've found a counsellor that right for you and your faith. I highly recommend counselling, in particular if you have not told friends/family about your infertility journey. I hope you find it beneficial. FX your AF arrives soo so that you can do another natural FET. 

Sarah - that's fantastic news on your donor - yay! I'll be cycling on the new year too! 

Beccaboo - How lovely to have a week at home to relax and catch up with friends and family. Sounds fab!

Amy - good news that your myomectomy scars aren't an issue for you, that must be a relief. As for the egg donation recommendation, I think it's definetly worth getting a second opinion. My consultant at my main clinic is very sceptical of immunes testing. I took my treatment file to Dr G and it was helpful to hear the thoughts of another specialist. As for the imminent testing, it was advised because I have endometriosis which is considered an auto - immune disease. Not all women with endo have immune issues. Alas, I don't have all my results yet but will report back.

Baby cakes - lovely to hear from you! Pleased you and Bert are while and he's making his presence known!

Kalm - congrats I reaching 25 weeks  I enjoyed Spectre too! Very entertaining. Sounds like the extra iron is working for you, hopefully you receive your blood results back soon. 

Lillie - sending more positive BFP vibes your way lovely. PMA! PMA! 

Nicknack- how you feeling post op? Hope you're making a good recovery. 

Hi to everyone else. On my mobile and can't scroll back too far.

AFM, annoyingly my Dr G follow up was cancelled by them 30 mins before the scheduled appointment! They realised one result (the most important one) hasn't arrived from Chicago. I was really annoyed, fortunately I live in London but what if I lived far away and booked a day off, paid for expensive train tickets etc?! No point on dwelling on it, but just needed a little rant. Appointment now rescheduled for Tues, provided they get the results. 

For my half day yesterday I went guilt free shopping for the first time in ages. Anyone else reluctant to buy new clothes "just in case I fall pregnant soon" ? Or feel "money would be better spent on treatment"  I thought sod it and treated myself to some winter clothes. Made me feel better. All our money goes towards treatments and consultants etc it's nice to have a treat every now and again, otherwise it's all consuming.

Have a lovely weekend lovely ladies

Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Please excuse all the typos. I'm on my mobile - fat finger errors 😊


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Saturday cc's. How are you all. 

Hi smileycat, oh how annoying for you that it was cancelled. It is one of those things isn't it where we have to take time out of our busy lives and as you say if you had to travel it's then an expensive trip plus inconvenience. I'm glad you have rescheduled and hope you get all the results Tuesday. 
I am so the same in buying clothes, I'm always thinking will this be a waste it could it go towards my maternity leave savings but I think you have to treat yourself and glad it's made you feel better. Are you like me where you just love the clothes this time of year, I love coats and big cosy jumpers then you get all the glitzy sparkly stuff out for Xmas! 

Nahla, must only be natural for the loss to be in the back of your mind but the fact you are relaxing and taking time off work and got to this stage now is great. Xx

Hi Kalm, yes tell me about it, that week flew but it's nice knowing I have another week. I very rarely take two weeks but worked though so much treatment and have lots of holiday to take, plus really needed these two weeks to relax. Glad you liked spectre, when I went (9am!) there was about 10 people in a huge cinema! 

Cara, they are some long hours so you certainly deserve a rest after those shifts! Glad you can take comfort in seeing one of your Christian councellors and I hope it helps. Xx

Babycakes, my own bed was lovely. Me and DH have a king size and the bed in cottage was a double, we just realised how little room we had in a double compared to our own bed. Of course DH said I took up all the room but I don't think that's true! Hehe 
How fab Bert decided to give you a kick and a poke. Another little milestone that. I bet it must feel strange though. Xx

Snowy, how are you my lovely. With all the other pregnant cc's buying baby bits now have you started looking at purchasing anything? Prams or cots?  Xx

Hi Amy, glad you had your follow up. Did he say why your egg quality might be an issue? Why would he know that? At my last follow up our consultant said we have excellent quality embryos but when mentioning my m/c he did say that mc could be  risk for me if my eggs are not good quality. I might question this more this time round be I didn't last time and come away wondering what he meant by that. Can they test the eggs? 

Lillie, how are you doing? When is your test date lovely? 

Wildflower, I can't help with any knitting tips I'm afraid, knitting or sewing I don't seem to have a creative gene. My mum is brilliant so must take after my dad which figures s my dad is really sporty and my mum isn't! When is your scan, I lost track sorry. 

Sarah, hope work is ok tody if you are working a Saturday. How the sickness bug in your house now? Xx

Nickynack, how's the ankle. Can you get around on it now? Are you off work with it?

Ljh, how are you feeling after feeling a bit low regarding work at the start of the week. Hope things are better for you now it's the weekend! 

Westies, hope you had a lovely evening out and all I is well at home. Hope you heard about the job but if not fingers still crossed if you hear Monday. 

Amoeba, did you have a nice holiday too? Are you home now. Hope it recharged your batteries and you Managed to spend some quality time with DH. Did you say you worked in Richmond? Me and DH went there last week and visited the castle, it was a nice little town. X

Muchmore, how are you? Any plans for the weekend? 

Helen, hope you are ok and if you are back at work then you are feeling better about things. 

Now going for my facial, the one I was supposed to have two weeks ago but my beautician was ill. Looking forward to this, nice pamper time for me!  
When I was away last week I got my follow up letter so I need to call the clinic to book my appointment. I'm then hoping they say we can start again when we are ready which is usually cd21 LP for a fresh go and we are therefore looking at doing this after Xmas now, il be ready to go again then. Xx


----------



## LJH80

Hello ladies - just a quick one to say thanks for all the messages asking how I am after my freak out Monday!! Perked up dramatically by Tuesday so blaming af for my mood! I will come back on late and do some personals as I've missed a LOT in a few days / hope you are all having a nice weekend x


----------



## Nahla

Sarah, I forgot to say I am so happy for you that you can use the same donor again! great news! 

beccaboo: re egg/embryo quality: there are blasts that do not have the potential to develop into a baby. sometimes the chromosomes are not correct nomber or shape, but although there is a genetical defect a blast can look great. thats what my doc told me. maybe your doc meant that? after so many failed cycles I thought that could maybe be our problem- but caused by the sperm as this was our issue- and looked into donor sperm. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah great news on donor xx

Just a quick post as rather busy today. We had a fab holiday and on the way home stopped off at Weston-Super-Mare for a bit, so took us 9.5hours to get home. Today we are off food shopping, having cuddles with twins now my cold has vanished and then I have books to mark! On the positive though we're in November which means December is just round the corner and I can get started on adoption process xx

Hope everyone has a fab day xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Sarah - pleased to hear you'll be able to use the same donor. Great news!

Amy - glad they think your scars are not a problem. It makes sense to get a second opinion on the egg quality issue. There do seem to be a lot of ladies on the BFP board who use donor eggs so it seems to work very well for some.

Babycakes - glad Bert is giving you a good kicking. The kicks are my favourite  part!

Amoeba - glad you had a good break. I guess you're back at school tomorrow?

Cara - enjoy your well earned rest tomorrow. 

Lillie - hope all is going well being PUPO. Everything crossed for you!

Nickynack - hope you're recovering ok.

LJH - glad you're feeling a bit better. 

Wildflower - hope next scan goes well and they're a bit more gentle with dildocam. 

Smiley - how annoying about the cancellation! Glad you treated yourself to new clothes. Even when you do get pregnant you'll be able to wear the clothes for a while as will probably take a while to get fat!

Beccaboo - glad you enjoyed your holiday. It sounded lovely. Did you get a fat rascal?!
I have started to buy some baby things but mostly cute little pink clothes! Haven't bought anything major as I'm still a bit scared to. Think we do probably need to order the pram soon though. Will wait until she's here for cot though. Will use a Moses basket or bedside cot at first.

Went to the rugby World Cup final yesterday and it was the best day out. We went really early to soak up the atmosphere, get our faces painted etc and the match itself was really exciting. Stayed in a hotel last night as didn't want to deal with the post match travel carnage so feel like we had a little holiday.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Babycakes exciting that Bert is making his presence known more now, how did the ceiling turn out? X  

Kalm I have the Rebecca Fett book but found it quite hard going with all the things you aren't meant to do   I have taken coq10 & omega supplements as well as the prengnacare & gone through the nutrition details you kindly sent & my diet is relatively healthy. My amh was 6.7 when it was tested over 2 years ago & I've done 3 fresh cycles now so I guess my clinic have a reasonable idea of egg quality & the fact that we lost 7 out of 10 eggs within the first 24 hours this cycle is perhaps a reflection of the fact that egg quality is an issue. I might arrange for the serum blood test & prof quenby's endometrial biopsy & will do the fet but I'm not sure that continuing with my own eggs would give a successful outcome which is ultimately what is more important to me   It made me laugh when you said about how noisy the cinema was, my dad is quite deaf & has just had two new hearing aids fitted & is talking much more quietly & seems to be able to hear a bit better so I think he would have a big surprise at how noisy the cinema is!  

Smileycat I'm sorry to hear your appointment was cancelled at the last minute, how annoying! I'm glad you enjoyed your shopping spree, you definitely deserve to treat yourself after everything you have been through over the last few months   What did you get? I got an orange cardigan when I popped to sainsburys yesterday, had to go for a size 22 as it was the only one they had so it is very big & slouchy but because it had 25% off & was orange I thought I might need it!  

Beccaboo I hope you enjoyed your facial, great that you have another week off work   it was a lovely lady Dr that I saw & I think because I have done 3 fresh cycles they have a reasonable idea of egg quality, like I said to Kalm we lost a lot of eggs early on this cycle & don't have any other known issues so with my age, amh & results so far it is probably fair to assume my eggs aren't very good. I think they grade embryos so they should be able to give you information from your fresh cycle, have you got your follow up booked yet? Have you sorted out any supplements yet? One of the ladies on the myomectomy thread was prescribed dhea & said she started to grow a beard with it   it stopped as soon as she stopped taking it but it might be worth speaking to the clinic before starting it as we put our bodies through a lot & for me I think a beard is a step too far! X  

Cara I hope you find the counselling helpful x  

Ljh I'm pleased to hear you are feeling better x  

Lillie how is your pupo bubble? I hope your embie has settled in nicely to its new home x  

Westies I hope you are ok & get good news on the job soon, wishing you lots of luck for starting the new job x  

Wildflower how are you doing? How is the knitting going? I hope your follies are growing well x  

Snowy any updates on Percy? Sounds like you had a great time at the rugby yesterday & nice to avoid the post match travel chaos x  

Nickynack how are you doing after the op? I hope you are ok x  

Muchmore how are you? Hope you are ok too x  

Amoeba I'm pleased to hear you had a nice holiday x  

Hello nahla, helen, sarah, maisie & anyone else I've missed  

We didn't have any trick or treaters last night so looks like I might have to eat the treats myself!   Gym finally reopens tomorrow so I'm looking forwards to catching up with my gym buddies & seeing what the new steppers are like   also busy doing some craft stuff as we have a christmas sale at a local charity cafe next week   I won't rush in to anything with the donor eggs as we will try the fet in the new year then my clinic likes you to have a couple of months between cycles, I realise everyone is different but I genuinely feel that for me a successful outcome is more important than continuing with my own eggs


----------



## lillieb87

hi  ladies....

amy glad the scarring isnt causing any problems....fx the fet in the new year gives u the baby u deserve....its niceto see you are positive though an are lookin at other ways forward xx

kalm hope u are ok xx

ameoba glad u had a lovley hol....will soon be adoption time...is it December u can get the ball rolling? xx

beccaboo glad u had a lovely hol too....wish i still had another week off!!

babycakes it must be nice to feel the kicks even if they are uncomfortable!! xx

smiley u deserved a treat...or two! such a pain ur apt was cancelled at such short notice! fx that the results are here for Tuesday! xx

westies hiw are u hun? did u have a good evening out?

lhj glad u are feeling more positive now...onwards an upwards...xx

cara hope u manage to rest this afternoon soundslile u hav had a busy weekend xx

sarah hope ur well hun xx

snowy sounds likeu had a fab day!! face painitng.....haven't had that done in years!!

nicky are u on the mend? hope things are well xx

wildflower hope those follies are growing nice an steady xx

hello every1 else hope ut enjoying ur weekends?

afm not feeling very positive otd is Friday but wil prob test Thurs as dh working 5am to 6pm Friday ....hopin the clinicwill let me just call with the results instead of havin to attend!!  havent had any symptoms as sucg just crampy period pains on an off an my number 2's hve been quitr loose (sorry tmi) which is different from last time when i struggled and last couple days had cm! also the pup has pooped in the house 3 times since et an he is well out of his potty trainin stages now....strange!! so apart from above i feel totally normal (if am classes as normal) my (.)(.) were sensative for few days afta et but they arnt any longer.....not such good signs eh....will probably be cycling with u lovely ladies in the new yr xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi amoeba, glad you had a lovely time away. Yay not long until the adoption process starts for you then, exciting times ahead. Xx

Hi snowy, yes I did have a fat rascal though I ordered what  was supposedly a miniature fat rascal but no way was it miniature! Was lovely. 
I'm sure you can pick something up pretty quickly, aww pink outfits, bet they look so cute.  
Watched the rugby final on tv but I bet  it was an amazing day to watch them at the ground. 

Hi Amy, I got my letter in the post last week and so will call first thing tomorrow to get something booked in for asap. Regarding supplements I've purchased the CoQ10 and will be ordering the Royal jelly this week, although going to order the spread that Kalm said about - apimist. Your comment on the dhea made me laugh so much, omg beard really! I haven't purchased those yet but that's put me right off! 
Glad you get back to the gym tomorrow  

Hi Lillie, fx for you for Thursday and keep positive my lovely, there is no reason why this hasn't worked and so want this to be your time so you don't have to cycle again! 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

On the laptop so I can actually reply properly tonight! 

lillie - Try to stay positive, I know it's hard and positivity rises and falls during this process (especially in the 2ww) but it's not over 'til it's over. I had no 'symptoms' at all on my BFP cycle so feeling normal isn't a bad thing. Nothing means anything either way and that's so hard because I wish we could predict based on how we feel but we can't. I have everything crossed for you. 

Amy - What kind of crafting are you doing? I love Christmas; once bonfire night and DW's birthday (10th) have passed, we are totally all about Christmas here. I hope the new steppers are up to scratch. It sounds like a good decision for you to try a FET first and then think more on donor eggs... it's not an easy decision to make, but I understand what you mean when you say the outcome is more important than the genetics. Hopefully it's not a bridge you will need to cross anyway. I laughed at your beard comment  I already struggle with my PCOS so maybe I'll skip that supplement!

Snowy white - Glad you enjoyed the rugby and had a little break at the same time.

Amoeba - Enjoy those twin cuddles  December is so close now, what a super exciting time for you.

Beccaboo - Glad you had such a lovely time off, and that you have another week off too. Looks like we could be cycling around the same time as well.  I really need to look into all these supplements because I want to be starting soon; don't we need to start things 3 months ahead?

Smileycat - Sorry your appointment was cancelled at such short notice, how frustrating! Hope the results they need come back in time for your rescheduled one. You do right treating yourself to some new clothes; I do exactly the same thing, 'next winter I'll be pregnant so I won't be this size, and the winter after that I'll have baby weight to lose so it won't fit then either' etc. Sometimes you just have to put it all to one side and think about you right now.

Cara - Hope you're ok after your busy working weekend; enjoy your Mon/Tue 'weekend'. 

Kalm - I laughed at you thinking the cinema was loud  I remember thinking the same thing last time we went! Hope you had a lovely and restful weekend.

Babycakes - How lovely that Bert is making himself known now  amazing, but weird. Wait until he's big enough push his bottom right out where you can see it. 

Westies - Thinking of you lovely, hope you and DH are coping ok. 

Hugs to everyone else; Nahla, LJH, wildflower, MuchMore... hope you're all doing well and have had a lovely weekend.

I've worked all weekend but off tomorrow so not too bad  and no plans either, so should be a nice relaxing day. We are no longer under quarantine; thankfully I was only poorly for one day because DS was sick for three days and needed lots of TLC. He hasn't been sick at all today though and seems to be well on the mend.

Still so relieved about our donor news. Just waiting to hear back from our clinic now re: next steps (ordering sperm, having it shipped and stored, booking blood tests) but hope to have everything in place ready to start in January if there's no waiting list. Since we found out our donor's name (I think they're just names the bank gives the donors), we could find him on their catalogue and were able to see his baby photo and hear an audio interview he did for them... so strange to hear his voice, but amazing too and something else we can save for DS when he's a little older.

It's November, that means it's the countdown to Christmas you guys!


----------



## wildflower

Hi CCs
We had a nice weekend trip to kent and got to experiance all the weathers! I hope everyone had a good weekend too.

Westies - I know you are having a ff break so may not read this - but thinking of you and hoping you are ok xxx

Lillie - pma my dear, no reason to think it's all over just stay positive x

Cara - hows things with you? Has af turned up yet? Good to hear you have your counselling sorted out x

Sarah - so good to hear your donor has been found and samples are available  I'm really looking forward to christmas too. 

Beccaboo - I hope you are looking forward to your staycation week this week, should be a good one - I do love a good potter. How was the facial?

Amy - good to hear the scars aren't an issue. I know some very happy donor egg mums. I think once you have got your head around the idea there is no looking back really. I think they both had several failed oe egg cycles but the donor egg cycles worked pretty much straight away. 
Staying positive for your fet cycle anyway though, and if you decide to do more oe cycles we'll be here to support you all the way! xxx

Babycakes - got to love a bit of kicking  

KALM - wow you must be a skilled knitter - I'd love to do fair isle some day but I need to work up to it. The hat is actually looking ok right now but there is still time for it to go wrong! I'll post a pic if I ever complete it  
Also - I ALWAYS think that about movie trailers - I feel like if it carries on being that loud I'll have to go home. But then the film is never as crazy loud as the trailers.

Smileycat - how annoying about your appt being cancelled, i hope it goes well tomorrow. I so know what you mean about shopping! Plus you deserve a bit of a shopping treat after the trails of ttc. 

LJH - glad you are feeling a bit better, hope your weekend was a good one.

Snowy - sounds like you had a good time at the rugby  

afm - I'm now on day 6 of stimming injections. My first scan is wednesday. I have no inkling of anything going on. I had a weird pinkish bloody discharge this morning after days of af being completely finished. My body does weird things some times. Anyway, it's a bit of a wait to find out if the follies are up to anything, who knows until then!?


xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I'm sorry you aren't feeling too positive   I think it is pretty much impossible to tell what is happening with the symptoms from af, the drugs & pregnancy all being so similar & messing with our heads   I really hope your little embie has settled in nicely & you will get good news on otd   maybe your pup knows something you don't & is trying to prepare you for parenthood! x  

Beccaboo I hope you get your appointment booked today so you can see what they say about your next cycle   Do you have anything planned for this week or are you just pottering & seeing what you feel like? The myomectomy lady said she would consider taking dhea again even if it did mean picking the kids up from nursery with a 5 o'clock shadow!   That is true commitment!  

Sarah how exciting that you know more about your donor & you can look at cycling again in the new year   I have made some little wooden peg & felt rabbits & little felt beds for them to sleep in, some peg soldiers, some decoupage hearts on mini canvases & decoupaged the owl & fairy decorations you can get from hobbycrafy where you pull the string & their legs & arms/legs & wings move - the fairies have woolen hair in bunches & pompom trim on their dresses & little shoes with sparkly gems on, I think I'm wasted on accountancy!  

Wildflower I hope your scan on wednesday goes well & shows the follies are growing nicely   It sounds like the knitting is going well now & I'm looking forwards to seeing a picture   There does seem to be lots of success stories of people who have moved on to donor eggs after failures with oe treatment so I feel quite positive that it might be the change we need x  

I just had an email from the new 24 hour gym to say they aren't opening until 3pm today!   When I spoke to them the other day they said the changing rooms might be closed from midnight until 6am for cleaning so I'm not really convinced about the 24 hour bit of the gym but looking forwards to seeing what it is like  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello, how was everyone's Monday's? 

Westies, hope you Ok and heard about the job plus hope the new temp job you started today went well. Xx

Hi Amy, I have booked my follow up for the 17th Nov. Could have had next available appointment which was next Wednesday but I'm back to work and have a day of meetings so next available was 17th so took that, 2 weeks today so not long and it's not like we want to start again until new year anyway so no huge rush. I actuallY met a lady today from FF, I'd got talking to her from another board and she lives really near me so we met before and met again today so that was nice as she's really lovely. Tomorrow I'm Meeting my best friend for some gym sessions then having lunch in a really nice vegan place as she is vegan so it limits where she can eat. How was the gym? 

Hi wildflower, facial was lovely thanks, I've been having them quite regularly and found it really helps with my breakouts as I used to get loads but ny skin has really cleared up eve through being on the meds. Good luck for scan Wednesday, hope it shows some good steady progress. 

Hi Sarah, I think starting about now on  the supplements would be a good idea. I know it's not about how many eggs are collected but I would like a few more than 4 this time even though my fertilisation rate was good, the low numbers just make me a bit nervous. I didn't take any supplements last time so would like to see if it makes a difference this time round. That's really good you could hear the donor talk, that must be really strange too. So pleased that part has worked out for you so you can get going again soon. 

How are all you other lovely cc's? 

Me and DH booked another holiday today. As we decided we want to start a fresh in new year we have booked a city break in between Christmas and new year to Boston in the US. We love city breaks, always wanted to go so thought we would squeeze in another holiday before more cycling, you never know that could be our last holiday for a while if 3rd time lucky cycling works out!  xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo great that you have your follow up appointment booked   nice that you got to meet someone from ff, sometimes it feels like we know each other because of everything we have been through together even though we haven't actually met   did you have anything nice at the vegan cafe? Fortunately most places do vegetarian options now so it is much easier, but I remember going on holiday to Spain after I left university & asking for vegetarian food & they served up some stuff which didn't look vegetarian so before trying it I asked what it was & they said chicken but only small pieces!   Gym was ok, you have to type in an 8 digit pin code to get in & out of the main door & also to get into the changing rooms so I really need to try & memorise it! They had lots of new equipment & I tested out the new steppers & the stair master which was like a moving set of mini steps, they also have a power plate & lots of other stuff so I will book a pt session & try some of the new stuff   the changing room is a big open space where before is had little sections so you weren't quite so on display to everyone & the showers are a bit rubbish, they are the push button ones like you used to get at swimming pools with no temperature control, I think it will be fine for training but will have to see whether it is as friendly & sociable as before especially without the pool, sauna & steam. The city break to Boston sounds fab, lovely to have it to look forwards to   I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Beccaboo - What supplements and what dosage are you planning on taking? I'm sure you mentioned this before but I can't find it... I've seen things about royal jelly but I don't know whether the capsule version is ok (vs the fresh version?) and my clinic are no help at all, they pretty much just say 'folic acid' and everything else is down to chance. I didn't take any supplements for my first fresh cycle and DW isn't really behind changing anything but I think I'll worry either way. Lovely that you met up with someone from FF; I might have mentioned before but a lady on my original cycle buddies lives very near me so we try to meet every now and again with our LOs.

Amy - Only small pieces  oh dear. How were the new steppers? Hope it turns out to be as friendly and sociable as your old one. The gym, I mean, not the stepper...

wildflower - Good luck for your scan on Wed, hope everything is progressing as expected. 

Hope everyone has had a good Monday. I've been trying to organise everything for my next cycle but it's like anxiety overload at the moment, so complicated trying to get everything done in the right order. I need a blood test for AMH but I need a referral from my consultant for it, so I got passed from his secretary to the main clinic office to book the appointment. No answer, left a message, nobody called me back. I need to book a nurse consultation but I can't have that until I've had the AMH test and got the results back, because I can't get a cycle plan without knowing what my number is. I need to order the sperm from the sperm bank but they won't do that until I have confirmation of starting another cycle, which will be my nurse consultation letter... argh! So I think the solution will be to have the blood test, book the nurse consultation for January (when we'll be ready to start) and ask for confirmation in writing so I can send that to the sperm bank and they'll release the samples. Purchase the donor sperm, have it shipped to the clinic and pay them to store it. I think! I wish this was easier. I got the whole 'you're so young, you have plenty of time' from one of my friends again today.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah I had my amh tested privately as they wouldn't do it on the nhs, not sure if it is worth considering to get things moving? Can you reserve the donor sperm? It must be frustrating when each step relies on something else being done & people don't get back to you   I wish people told me I was young & had plenty of time!


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's!

Lillie.. Sending a friendly   And a   To knock some extra PMA into you! I'm feeling full if hope for you and hoping on Thursday/Friday you'll be grinning the biggest happiest grin of your life as you say you are pregnant.

Beccaboo, ooh, A Boston break! I loved Boston. My aunt lives there and I had a friend working there for a couple of years so I took a trip out to see both of them. It's a great town. You will love it I'm sure! For you and other ladies cycling over the winter, I'd recommend getting your vitamin D levels tested. Last February I found mine were woefully low (not unlike a lot of the UK population), and that was despite regularly taking a multivitamin with it in, and studies have shown it does have a link to fertility, plus baby needs it. I took a spray supplement for 3 months before mine reached the levels my clinic wanted. Zita west do a test kit you can do at home and send in to them for results, and I'm sure Westies posted once of another website that does the same thing.  Lovely you got to meet a CC friend today, I do hope we all meet one day too! I had a facial today and whilst it was lovely I didn't enjoy it quite as much as normal as lying on my back isn't as comfortable these days. 

Sarah, sorry you are stressed about a plan of action, but it sounded to me like it was coming together!  It might be annoying to be told you are still young, but the fact is you are relatively.which you should be happy about  ...you are in a great position, whereas when you get to my age then age does start playing a limiting factor sadly. Of course the journey isn't easy whatever our ages, that's for sure.

Amy, glad you got to check out the gym.. Sounds good on the whole! Not that any other stepper could really take the place of your old one!

wildflower, glad you enjoyed Kent, I used to live in that neck of the woods when I was younger. I'm not sure I'd say I was a skilled knitter, but I'm improving slowly! She says having had to unpick several inches of a sleeve on the weekend when I realised I hadn't done the pattern right. Doh. I could almost have cried!  How are you feeling on the stims? Eating lots of protein? 

I'm feeling annoyed as we dismantled our spare bed on the weekend and put it for sale (need to make space for baby stuff), I got lots of interest but one guy got there first and said he would collect yesterday evening, but then he never showed. He did ring and was very apologetic he couldn't make it in the end and could he come tonight, so I said yes, but we've seen nothing of him tonight and his mobile goes to voicemail. Grr.. Am getting a sore back recently, I think my ribs having to expand to make space for stuff to move up! Oh and I was photographed today at work as I'm going to be featured on our careers website! Not sure if that's a good thing or not! 

Hi to amoeba, Helen, Nickynack, smiley (hope the postponed appt goes well tomorrow), Westies (really hoping you got the job!), baby cakes, snowy, Cara and all others reading that I missed.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, 
Yes was lovely to make a friend from here and it's like we've known each other for ages as we are so chatty! 
The vegan lunch is tomorrow and you're right, there are more veggie and vegan options now which is good as I go for them a lot of the time, I do eat meat but think I could easily give it up, DH would never give it up though! 
I always think you get used to a gym so when it changes or you go somewhere else it's all about getting used to everything again. Did you get to meet your friends there too?

Hi Sarah, I purchased the coq10 from lamberts healthcare which I think was a reccomendation from Kalm and also went with her reccomendation of the Apimist spread rather than Royal jelly capsules which is found on this link http://www.apitherapywellbeing.co.uk/ 
I'm now not purchasing dhea as read up on it after Amy mentioned about growing a possible beard with them and it put me off! I do intend on buying maca powder this week when I go into my health food shop in the city.

Hi Kalm, I had wondered if anyone had been to Boston on here. I've read it's got a fair bit of history for an American town! I think it is likely there will be snow on the ground but I'm hoping everything will still be lit up for christmas, they have ice skating on one of the ponds and hoping to take in a basketball game and hitting the post Christmas sales! Anything you would definitely recommend? 
I will look at vitamin d supplements also for sure then to make sure I'm getting enough.
I hope we all get to meet too, I thought that today 
How annoying is that about the no shows, hate that when it happens! Hope you get a call tomorrow or end up selling it to someone else. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I saw the Apimist spread... someone tell me it doesn't taste rank?!  I'll be having my AMH tested privately because it isn't available on the NHS (plus all my treatment is private anyway) but I still need a referral to get it done. It'll all come together I'm sure.

Hope your spare bed sells soon Kalm, what a pain in the behind.

I am young and sprightly(!) but I have a family history of early menopause (early 30s) and I turn 30 next year so I'm feeling the timebomb ticking away... it drives me bonkers when I'm told I have loads of time because nobody really knows how much time we have (in a fertility sense). I'm hoping everything comes back ok but in the meantime I do want to thump my (fertile) friends who tell me I'm younger than them, therefore I will obviously get pregnant.  

P.S. I am very jealous of all these lovely holidays everyone is on/has planned... sadly we are very hard up and everything we have will go into the next treatment (goodbye potential house deposit) so I will have to enjoy all your stories instead.


----------



## KALM

I quite like the taste of aptimist Sarah. When I first tried it I was expecting it to taste more like honey so was a bit disappointed, but I quickly got used to it, and now really enjoy a spoonful plain or on a rice cake (you aren't supposed to eat it on something hot, so can't have on toast).

Beccaboo, I'll go look through my Boston pics sometime in the next few days to refresh my memory and see if anything good not to miss. I went in june though so weather was nice and sunny and the parks were nice, and we went whale watching... It will be a little different in winter!


----------



## NickyNack

Good morning cc ladies 😘 

Had a bit if a break from all things fertility to concentrate on my ankle recovery, it was all getting on top of me a bit, but now it's recovering I feel ready to start thinking about it all again, plus I have my follow up appointment tomorrow, so going to write down some questions to take with me. I'm worried to be honest that they may suggest not to go for another cycle and also we need to apply for another funded cycle but fear they will say they won't recommend us as no point   I've held back on ordering the supplements for this reason 😔 
My ankle has been very sore as they removed 4 screws and shaved off and tidied up the surrounding bone in the ankle joint. The consultant said there was a lot of degenerative changes and osteo-arthritis in the joint and he had bought me a few more years but would defo need further surgery in the future to possibly fuse the joint together   Git to go Thurs to my nurse to check the stitches wound which is v sore and the 11 Nov to check the progress. I've been walking on it more the last few days and stopped all painkillers as they were making me feel v sick and dizzy.

Beccaboo - glad you enjoyed ur Yorkshire holiday, and Boston sounds fab   What dosage are you taking I'm coq10? Also, I will not bother with the Dhea if there is a chance I could take part in Movember as a result   Glad you met up with ff from here and ur getting back into ur gym. Hopefully I can get exercising too once I'm fully recovered xx

Sarah - glad ur original sperm do bar us still an option and fx for a high AMH so you can get started xx

Kalm -hope ur poor back eases up a bit, maybe you could get ur DP to give you a massage or good back rub   I am trying to sell a table at the minute and had similar problems as a couple of people were supposed to be looking the other night so I have had enough and am taking it to the charity shop!! Xx

Amy - glad ur gym is nearly ready for you to get stuck back into and hope ur doing ok. Glad you are positive about ur FET bless you and hood gully you won't need to think about donar eggs although it's not the end of the road if you do and maybe an option I also may need to consider xx

Lillie - try to keep ur chin up, I know it's so hard esp that 2nd part of the 2ww - Thurs will soon be here and fx you get the positive result you deserve and we all need to restore our faith. Sending you big   Xxx

Wildflower - hope ur stims are going ok and good look for ur scan Wednesday. Hope you have been taking in lots of protein, using the hot water bottle on ur tummy and drinking lots if water xx

I hope everyone else is doing ok, I'll check in and write more posts as I do xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello CCs 

NickyNack - I'm glad to hear that your ankle is improving and that you're able to move around and without painkillers - well done you! I hope the appointment with the nurse to look at your stitches goes OK on Thursday. I have osteoarthritis in my right knee and it's been 'clicking' more recently (I mainly notice it as I walk up/down stairs) but I think it's probably because I've put on some weight this year from all the meds and inactivity during cycles. I'm not sure how multiple NHS funded cycles work - do you have to apply each time? How annoying! Do you qualify for three where you live? You're very lucky if you do. Keep us posted x

KALM - sorry to hear about the spare bed sale debacle. It's so rude when people don't do as they say. A friend of ours recently sold something on eBay and the person didn't come to collect and after various messages and even escalating through an eBay complaint, they sent a really nasty message saying stop harassing them and that they don't want it any more  There are some odd people about but thankfully they are the minority so I'm sure you'll find someone to buy it soon x

Sarah - I feel your pain in terms of holidays and feeling very poor  Having said that, we're going on our annual trip to Centreparcs at the end of the month and although we can't really afford it, we've already paid for it and we'll just take all our food to save money. I think a change of scene will do us both good. Perhaps keep an eye out for a bargain on Groupon? I'm SO pleased for you that you've managed to track down the same donor that you used for your DS. That much be a huge relief. When do you think you'll be cycling again? Think a few of us will be early in the new year so it'll be lovely to have some cycle buddies amongst us again x

Lillie - how are you feeling honey? I hope you're managing to stay calm and not go too crazy on the 2WW! I swear those days between ET and OTD gets worse each time. I'm really routing for you and so hope it's your time  x

Beccaboo - Boston sounds ace and lovely time to go away. I think you've got the right idea planning lots of treats and positive distractions when you can so life isn't taken over completely by treatment, which can so easily feel like it's happening at times. I hope you're doing OK. What else do you have planned for the rest of your week off? x

Amy - great that your gym (but not as you know it!) has re-opened. I'm sure after a few weeks you'll get used to it and as long as the people are friendly and the steppers are good then I'm sure you'll be happy there  How are you doing? Remind me what the next step is for you in terms of treatment? Sorry, I lost track after your follow-up x

Wildflower - good luck for your first stimming scan tomorrow honey. I hope you're eating lots of protein and are using a hot water bottle on your tummy when you can x

Snowywhite - how fab that you were at the RWC final! I bet the atmosphere was fantastic x

Amoeba - I hope it's not too bad being back at work after your holiday x

LJH - hope you're OK  x

Smileycat - any news on your test results? How long has that been now? Thanks for your message and sorry that I haven't replied - will do later today x

Cara - I hope you're enjoying your couple of days off after a busy few days of work x

Hello everyone else. Any news? x

AFM - first day of work in my temporary role went really well yesterday. I think I'm going to like it - I got a great first impression and the people are all lovely  So that's the good news. The bad news is that I didn't get the permanent job that I interviewed for last week (the one in the place where I worked for five months on a contract a few years ago). Over 100 people applied so I did really well to get down to one of five interviewed. I spoke with the manager this morning (I missed her call yesterday as I was at work) and I can hardly believe I'm typing this but I got down to the final two and yes, you've guessed it, it went to an internal candidate!!! This is the *FORTH* time this has happened to me since the start of September  I am naturally very disappointed but also a bit angry as the person who has got it is VERY junior to the point that I would never have guessed that they would have gone for the job in the first place, let alone been considered and appointed. There's another post available in the same team but doing something quite different and the manager wants me to apply but I'm not sure. If I went to all the effort of applying and preparing for interview etc and then didn't get it, I'd be pretty angry and don't think that would leave things on a good note. I've said I'd read the JD again and then let her know. Just can't believe my run of luck at the moment 

Anyway, day off today so I went to the gym and did a class I've not done before called "Body Vive" it's a Les Mills class, so same people as Body Pump which I enjoy. It was really good so I'm going to make that a weekly class during Nov/Dec as it fits in with my new working pattern. The only think is that I wont be able to go next week as I'm in London for my appointment with Dr Gorgy so that's a bit of a shame but I'll go the week after. I'm on a real get fitter and healthier mission now and hope it will help make me feel more positive but also have a positive effect on my shape/weight by the time I cycle again in the new year. I feel like I'm finding myself again, which is an odd thing to say but I'm sure lots of you will understand what I mean as it's difficult to get lost when you're going from treatment cycle to treatment cycle with very little break in-between.

I have my follow-up on Thursday so will put my questions together over today and tomorrow but to be honest, I really just want to tell her that I'm going to see Dr Gorgy and that we want to do our final FET with them early in the new year alongside an immunes protocol prescribed by Dr Gorgy. There's not much that she's going to be able to say or suggest I don't think. I am going to raise a few issues/complaints that I have as I want them to be addressed in our next/final cycle with them.

Going to see my friend with the little baby this afternoon so looking for ward to squishes! I'm also going to take the dog for a long walk and pick up our weekly food shopping (have done Asda 'click and collect' which is a bit lazy but handy when you have lots planned in a day!). I'll log-on again this evening x


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Westies - sorry about the job Hun and it stinks that it went to someone internal and even more so that they were a lot more junior than you 😤 I think you should seriously consider applying for that other role though, esp if the manager had suggested you should - I know I would always be thinking 'what if....' If I didn't apply for it   We qualify for 2 NHS funded cycles in our area which we didn't have to apply for but our clinic have said that in exceptional circumstances they will recommend couples to the board for a further third NHS funded cycle. They said in our last follow up that they would have no reservations in recommending us due to my problems and age and DP's problems so fx they still will. 

If not we will pay private if they say we can go again, but would be good to have another funded cycle and then if that doesn't work pay for a 4th cycle as I always thought 4 goes was my limit. 

Sorry about ur poor knee, ur young to have osteoarthritis in it - have you had an injury then previously? Weight is a big factor ur right, I need to loose some and get fit which I hopefully will now be able to do and like you want to get fit and healthy hopefully for our next cycle in the New Year xx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - yes, it started from an old skiing injury years ago but we've also got a family history of dodgy right knees bizarrely! I think there must have been a weakness there and the injury has just sped up the osteoarthritis process. It doesn't hurt, it's just more annoying with the horrid clicking sound than anything but I have noticed it get worse this year so I'm sure it'll get better again as I lose the weight I've gained. That makes sense now about your cycles. Interesting that your clinic are encouraging you to appeal. We only qualify for one where we live and our clinic and my GP said there's no point in appealing as many people do and no one ever gets accepted. It's so odd how differently everything works in different areas. Remind me which clinic you're with? would you ever think of changing clinics? I think it's good to switch things up after a couple of failed cycles but do appreciate that you'd want to use another NHS cycle if you can get one x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm I hope you get the sale of the bed sorted out soon, really annoying when people mess you about!   The gym equipment seems very good but to get in you type your pin code in then go into a glass pod & the door behind you closes then the door in front of you opens - so lots of potential for me to get stuck in a glass pod!   Did you get your blood test results back? I hope everything was ok & adding a bit more iron to your diet has helped x  

Beccaboo sorry I misread your post   I hope you have something nice at the vegan place   I saw some of my gym buddies last night but there was a problem with the overflow car park barrier not opening & there being no spaces left so I think parking might have been an issue for some, especially with lots of people being there for the opening to see what it was like, I'm sure I will catch up with everyone over the next week or two   Everything is new & very clean & I'm sure as lots of the old faces return it will seem more friendly x  

Nickynack sorry to hear you struggled a bit after your surgery   I hope your follow up tomorrow goes well & they recommend you for another funded cycle  x  

Westies sorry to hear about not getting the job, it must be really frustrating for them to keep going to internal candidates   definitely worth considering applying for the other position to keep your options open   you might find the internal candidate struggles in her new role & the position becomes available again   Sounds like the temporary job is really good fun   I will do my fet in the new year & need to get blood tests redone & possibly the serum blood test & prof quenby's endometrial biopsy then will look at going abroad for donor egg treatment, my clinic is linked to a clinic in alicante so I can either try that or investigate other clinics abroad x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok, really hoping for positive news for you on thursday x  

Wildflower I hope your scan goes well & the follies are growing nicely x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, so lovely to hear from you. You've been missed. Xx
How annoying is that about the job, it makes you wonder if they already have someone in mind for the job doesn't it when it goes to internal candidates but they have to open it up to be seen on doing things fairly.  maybe have a think over the next few days about applying for the other role, could it get you in the door and open up other opportunities? If the manager has suggested it then it sounds like they do really want you. 
I'm also glad the first day of the temp job went well. Do you think that could lead to a permanant position or is it not a job you would want long term? 
I love the les mills classes and I did body combat this morning. Do you do any of the les mills Grit classes, they are HIIT classes and last 30 mins, they are so tough but I love them at the moment. 
Good luck for your follow up on Thursday. Xx

Hi Kalm, any thing you can remember about Boston to do would be great. I can't wait. 

Hi Sarah, like Kalm said the Aptimist spread tastes 'different' but I quite like it. I guess you could just go for the Royal jelly capsules. I choose the spread as I need to try and eat a bit more than I do so thought that would help on a rice cake and can take to work with me as a snack. 

Hello Amy, I'm back from lunch with my friend and I had a green lentil and cashew nut burger with salad. It was so nice. I felt like I'd worked up an appetite for the lunch with the gym classes this morning! I'm sure all the little niggles with the gym Will sort themselves out such as parking, there is obviously a lot of people eager to get back there! 

Hello Nickynack, missed your posts too but I'm glad you are ok and things seem to be on the mend. Hopefully you can get back to some light exercising soon. Have they given any specific exercises to do to strengthen the ankle a bit? Coq10 Ive started taking is 200mg, I think muchmore said 300mg are best but I couldn't seem to find 300mg on the site I went on. Il take these ones for now then maybe increase when I purchase the next batch. 
I hope the stitches check up goes well Thursday. I also might beat in mind about getting another funded cycle, I'm still funded for my next one but after that I might ask, can't hurt I guess seeing as all clinics seem to be very different. 

Lillie, hope you doing well, another day closer to test. 

Wildflower, like Kalm says lots of protein and hot water bottle to make those follies grow! 

Smileycat, hi, hope the tests went well today and it did happen today with no last minute cancellation! 

As I'm a huge fan of those little protein balls I decided to experiment with a batch using  carrots and they taste lovely, like little carrot cakes bites without all the sugar.  

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo the lentil & cashew burger sounds very healthy, pleased you enjoyed it   I ordered my coq10 from Healthspan, it was £24.95 for 60 200mg tablets & they gave me a code I can give to friends so they get £5 off their first order so let me know if you or anyone else want to try them for anything   I'm sure the teething problems at the gym will get sorted x  

Smileycat I hope your appointment went well & you got some answers for what to do next x


----------



## CaraJ

Hi lovely ladies,

I've really enjoyed my Monday Tuesday weekend. My working weekend was even busier than it might be thanks to a colleague falling down the stairs and calling in sick. I work in a care home for adults with learning disabilities and the staff to client ratio has to be maintained. We got agency in to cover the absence but I had to stay a bit later to give meds etc.

Beccaboo: I like the sound of sugarless carrot cake bites. Might try something similar with the guys at work.

Westies: I'm sorry about the job. It's frustrating when you get overlooked for someone more junior. Glad to hear you are enjoyingyour temporary job though. I hope your follow up on Thursday goes the way you hope. Sounds like you have a plan, hopefully you can communicate it to them.

Nickynack: wishing you well in your ankle recovery. Hope you're not in too much pain and that you can take painkillers without feeling yucky.

Sarahsuperdork: great news your donor has been found! (I may have already said this so sorry if so!)

Kalm: hope the spare bed saga resolves itself!

Big hello to everyone I've missed with personals. Thinking of you all!

AFM: We had our follow up with the consultant today. It was not quite what I expected. I've still not has AF yet so the consultant was reluctant to say the cycle has failed. He kept saying how unusual it is to get a negative test on a natural cycle and not get a bleed. They took blood for a blood pregnancy test and I'll hear tomorrow. They said if it is positive in the blood and not urine it will likely mean the embryo has implanted somewhere other than my uterus. He said there's a tiny chance of a normal pregnancy if it's positive. I don't know what to think! Obviously I'd love a BFP but I don't want an ectopic pregnancy. He was reluctant to discuss next steps as in his opinion the cycle hadn't failed yet. I can't help thinking that a late BFP will give me huge anxiety. He did say if the blood is negative they will probably induce my AF with meds. If I want to do FET with that cycle I'll have to do medicated. If I want to do natural I have to wait for my first non induced AF. I'm not sure what to do as I like the idea of natural cycles and was going to give it one more go before switching to medicated but I'd also like to fit in another cycle before Christmas. I'm not allowed to take any time off over Christmas and may be working on Christmas day. It would be tricky to fit in appointments even when the clinic is open. An upside of today's appointment was to fit us in we had to go to Oxford which meant an hours drive and DH taking the afternoon off. We've made chocolate brownies in our extra time together!


----------



## NickyNack

Westies I have my treatment at Hull IVF unit and for convenience with work etc I would be reluctant to change, plus when I asked at my last follow up appointment them ref me for a funded cycle they were really positive about it and when I asked how many people were approved after they had recommended they said no one they had recommended had ever been turned down - there's always a first time     abut no I will defo stick with them for a funded cycle and then look at my options if the cycle fails again. I guess my next closest would be where Lillie goes and I think Sarah (?) in Leeds? 
How did ur damage ur knee skiing then? My ankle clicks too when I do my exercises   xx

Amy - I will take you up on the offer of the £5 off on the coq10 tablets if that's ok? Xx

Beccaboo - I've missed you too - missed all of you 😘 they have given me gentle rotating exercises to do, but I think I have done a bit too much today as tidied up and went for a walk and it really hurts now 😩 I have done a chicken, leek and pea baked pasta dish for tea and had to make 2 journeys to the Sainsburys St the top of my street as forgot the bloody chicken first time round - so think that and the housework has been too much today! I'll go for the 200mg too then esp if Amy can get me some money off. I would defo ask about another funded cycle - you don't know if you don't ask   xx

Cara - what a bloody nightmare re ur follow up appointmenment   I guess you have just got yo await the blood results and go from there. Ur AF might just be late and there be nothing to worry about surely thats more likely than an ectopic pregnancy? Hope you get it answers soon and ur AF makes its welcome appearance for once so you can get started with the natural FET you want to go through with   Xx


----------



## KALM

Oh Westies... What bad luck on the job front. To get to number 2 out of 100 is so fab, but to lose it to an internal candidate (especially someone you know of and don't think is up to the job) is gutting  on the plus side your run of luck really has to turn around soon! I like Amy's thinking of going for the other job.. As maybe if the selected person is no good then you can step in! Also really encouraging that they want you to apply for it. Sounds like you were making the most of your day off today, hope the baby cuddles were good! Also glad the temp job looks like it should be good.

Cara, what uncertainty for you, but I guess you should hear blood test results tomorrow? If there is any chance you are pregnant (in the proper place and not eptopic) then I pray that does happen for you.  How late is AF now? It does like to drive us mad doesn't it! I was 10 days late my third AF cycle after my MMC, so sometimes it is just one of those things.

Beccaboo, kale queen, what would you say is best way to get rid of a lot of kale? I got a ton in my veg box, and whilst I think it is ok, I don't love it, and I need to think of some ideas to use it up quick! Tonight I had pasta with mushrooms, garlic and kale mixed with Philadelphia which was quite nice.

Nickynack, nice to see you back. I'm very jealous of your funded cycles, it's so gutting to be told you are too old if 35 or over  we wanted to appeal given our issue is more DP's MS than any issues I have (we did find the immune problems, but there's nothing to say I might not have gotten pregnant naturally one day if DP was ok), but my doctor said he knew someone on the judging panel and that he'd discussed our situation with him and we stood absolutely no chance and so he wouldn't put us forward. Sorry you've not been feeling great, but glad you are off the meds now, especially if they were making you feel dizzy. 

Amy, ive not got my blood tests back yet...  Also I think, fingers crossed, someone else is coming to buy the bed tonight. I also had a taker for my golf clubs (which have been in the loft untouched for years after my brief dabble into it!), so hopefully those go on the weekend. We also have a pile of cd's, DVDs and books to go to the charity shop, it feels good to sort out the clutter! 

Mast dash as have yoga class. HI to everyone else.


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Kalm I can't believe ur clinic say ur too old over 35?! I thought it was standard that you had to be under 40 years old? That's so crap esp as you know what's the issues are   enjoy ur yoga class Hun xx


----------



## wildflower

Kalm - could you try oven dried kale chips? I've been having kale in my green smoothies recently and it is weirdly fine. Good luck with the decluttering!

Cara - I'm sorry things are so up in the air. I'm hoping it all falls in to place soon for you. All the best for tomorrows results.

Amy - I hope your gym becomes familiar and friendly soon x

Westies - nice to hear from you. I really feel your frustration on the news that you have been looked over in preference for the internal candidate yet again! Gah it is so annoying. In each case it just seems that you are the best candidate overall, its just that companies are too scared to overlook the internal person / or possibly they feel it is less of a risk to go for the known quantity. Boo. Hopefully this temp job will go well and turn in to something, and if you feel like this recommended vacancy is a genuine thing then all the best if you go for it. What is it you do?

NickyNack - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better after your surgery. Fx the funding gets signed off for your next round x

Beccaboo - Yay Boston! we've been there to visit my SIL years ago when she was working at Harvard. I mostly just remember lovely bookshops, thrift stores and coffee shops. I would definately visit again. We went in winter and it was chilly but fine. I remember the Isabella stewart gardner museum being good, mostly because it was a bit incongruous. And I think it was Newbury St that was a nice shopping street.

Sarah - I think it is fair enough to get annoyed. I'm sure most people are just trying to be positive about the situation but it must feel quite aggravating. Really hope all the organising that needs doing starts to feel simpler and easier.

Lillie - hope you are doing ok and holding in there xxx

afm - feeling excited / nervous about scan tomorrow. I've not been feeling much different but have come over a bit wobbly tonight. Possibly even feeling a bit nauseous but I think that was just because I was really hungry and then ate loads for tea (chicken, veg and chickpeas = protein!).


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thank you for the advice re: the spread stuff Beccaboo and Kalm, I think I will get some. You pretty much need 3 jars of it (to last 3 months) to get the best effects, yes? It's looking like around £100 for that and the CoQ10, hopefully it'll be worth it. I'm in two minds really - I want to do everything I can (and £100 is a drop in the ocean compared to yet another cycle if this doesn't work out) but the cost of all these supplements niggles at me... and DW is very much like well, your last fresh cycle went just fine, so you don't need to do anything differently. I need to make a decision on what I want to do though really since you need to take it for 3 months before starting. Quick, someone decide for me! 

wildflower - Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes. Well done on the protein intake!

Kalm - Kale is yummy pan fried with some bacon, like you would sprouts at Christmas... not sure if that negates all of the healthy properties of it though.  Did someone come to pick up the bed?

NickyNack - If nobody has ever been turned down before that's definitely a positive sign. I don't know how lillie feels but I probably wouldn't recommend Leeds tbh - though I've had a completely different experience as a private patient than I had as an NHS one. I feel like I got much better NHS treatment than private; private is all about chasing everything all the time, waiting for consultants. I know a lot of ladies on the Leeds thread on here talk about switching to somewhere else as soon as their funding is finished because they wouldn't pay to cycle there. It's a shame really because I think the consultants are fab (ours is wonderful), it's just the rest of the team (nurses and admin) that don't seem as on the ball.

Cara - I hope you're ok and that AF either comes soon or you have a surprise BFP in the right place. Thinking of you (and your chocolate brownies, yum).

Westies - How frustrating to keep losing out to internal candidates. It's very unfair, especially with your knowledge of the internal candidate possibly not being up to the job. I'm glad you're enjoying your new one though and it'll certainly keep you busy in the run up to Christmas.

How many of us plan to cycle in the new year then? I phoned the hospital today and it's looking like a Feb start for me; to start on my Jan AF I'd need a baseline scan/nurse consultation in Dec and there's just no way I can fit anything in that close to Christmas what with my job and family commitments etc. Hoping to book a nurse consultation for early Jan and start on my next AF after that. Managed to book an AMH test for next Mon and DW will chase up what needs to happen with the donor sperm tomorrow while I'm at work. I officially had my last alcoholic drink on Sunday (booo) and I'm back on the diet. We'll see.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy I would also love to take you up on the discount for the CoQ10 please.


----------



## KALM

Nicky, it's not my clinic, if you live in Berkshire or Oxfordshire it's the local CCG rules. So it would make no difference where my clinic is, it's all down to where I live. The joy of postcode lottery.

Wildflower, wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow,max for some great growing follicles!

Sarah, yes the bed is gone! Woo hoo! I think you do need to get the 3 jars of aptimist to have some each day for 3 months. I get what your DW says, but for me I needed to know I had done as much as I felt I possible could to maximise chance of success, especially being self funded.


----------



## Beccaboo

Evening all, a late one for me as been to the theatre with my mum. We saw The Last Tango which has a couple of dancers in that used to be on Strictly Come Dancing, Vincent and Flavia, it was so good. 

Amy, thanks for the mention of health span site for coq10, I've wrote it down to investigate when next purchase some. Xx

Cara, I hope you get some good results tomorrow and it's nothing bad like an eptopic. Hopefully you will get some answers tomorrow. I know af's can be so irregular when finishing a cycle.
Good luck and let us know how it goes lovely. 

Nickynack, I guess it's that thing where it gets frustrating not doing things and then you end up doing too much on it. Give it some more rest and I'm sure it will be sorted in no time. Good luck with the appointment tomorrow to check the stitches. Yes take Amy up in the offer and get some money off of you can. I might look on line tomorrow for maca powder so will let you know if I find any links to get it cheaper than a health food shop as it's quite expensive. 

Hi Kalm, I see wildflower mentioned dried kale chips, you could do them with coconut oil but if you want to diguise it I often add to chillies, currys and smoothies (smoothie recipe banana (sorry banana haters) coconut water, kale and coconut yoghurt, makes it really creamy.) Or how about an omelette with added kale or if you into pastry baking, homemade quiche you could mix some kale, bacon, eggs, onion and cheese and add into a pastry case. Yum! 
I love a declutter, makes you feel really organised. Hope that bed got sold tonight! 

Hi wildflower, how lovely you have been there too.   we saw the Newbury street shops on the map and they look nice. Hopefully hit the post Xmas sales! I've been to New York for new year and that had snow so not fussed about snow, I think the US deals with snow better than the UK! Il google that museum! 
I'm sure the first scan tomorrow will be fine, good luck for it and will be thinking of you. 

Westies, hope you had a lovely rest of day today and hope you have another good day at work tomorrow. 

Amoeba, you are back to work now I suppose, crazy busy weeks again no doubt but sure the weeks will fly by now in the lead up to Christmas. 

Smileycat, how was your tests? 

Nahla, how are you doing? 

Babycakes, is Bert still kicking and poking? 

Sarah, I know what you mean about the price of supplements and like you I think, well I did actually get pregnant on the fresh go without taking all of these! I suppose I'm being funded still so for me having to pay for these supplements isn't a huge deal as I'm not paying for anything else. Plus I feel like I want to see if it makes a difference to my egg numbers and egg quality in the hope that if I get pregnant again and if it helps my eggs the little embie will stick and stay around next time round. 
I'm thinking Jan or Feb, it depends on if they say long protocol again, when my AF makes an appearance in Jan and then I would start cd21 on LP so I'm thinking it will be a Jan/Feb cycle. Xx

Hi, muchmore, Lillie, Helen, maisy, snowy plus anyone else I've missed. 

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi all!
Just checking in before you start thinking I've ditched the CCs  I promise I haven't, it's just been a bit of a mad few days with work etc. 
(Thanks for the lovely message Amy!)
I need to go to sleep so won't do personals except to say all the best to wildflower for the scan, and Cara to wish you all the best with the blood results. 
Love to all the rest of you lovely Clems


----------



## lillieb87

good luck 2day wildflower thinkin of u xx

will do personals 2nite ladies sorry i havent been around much although i hav been readin along xx


----------



## CaraJ

Good luck today wildflower.
Just a quick post before I go to work. Dr just phoned with blood results, confirmed BFN. Am quite relieved, means we can move on! As I've still not bled (CD 45) I'm going to have to do medicated but they're going to put me on short protocol antagonist cycle. I don't quite understand it all but it means we'll get another blob in before Xmas which was my main reason for wanting todo natural.


----------



## wildflower

a quick afm - Scan this morning showed four follies growing at 18,13,13,12. So I carry on with stimms for now. Last cycle I had one clear leader and my stimms continued until the smaller ones had caught up. I think this is fairly standard policy but I can't help feeling that the leader might be the one and only good egg, and that I might 'lose' that one good one for the sake of the smaller follies which may never produce great eggs. 
But the idea of going through EC just to collect one egg - that doesn't sound great to me either! So I'll leave the decisions up to the doctors. 


Anyway, I'm just relieved there are some follies at all!!
Next scan is friday.


xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news Wildflower  I don't think the largest is necessarily the best one and by the looks of the sizes, the others aren't that different at this stage so have plenty of time to catch up by Friday. Lots of protein and hot water bottles! x

Lillie - how are you doing honey? x

Cara - phew! Glad it's worked out OK and that you can transfer again when you want x

Hi MuchMore - hope work isn't too stressful and look forward to your post when you have time x

Beccaboo - no work for me today, or tomorrow, I'm back in on Friday. I'm working Fri/Sat/Sun/Mon so have Tue/Wed/Thur off which is nice  Glad you enjoyed The Last Tango. I miss Vincent and Flavia from Strictly - their Argentinian Tango is amazing! x

Sarah - I'm glad everything's coming together for your next cycle in February. I'm not 100% when I'll be doing my final FET but it's probably going to be Jan/Feb time. Will be nice to have some CCs as cycle buddies again x

KALM - glad that you've sold your bed. It's lovely habing a clear out, isn't it. I need to sort out our garage but always manage to find something more interesting to do with my time! Maybe at Christmas...  x

NickyNack - it was just a ski accident where I fell awkwardly as conditions weren't great and we were skiing on black ice. I skidded for quite a way and was in an awkward position. Had to be rushed to hospital by one of those men dressed in red on a skidoo. Rather embarrassing! Re: Hull - of course choice of clinic is a very personal decision but is location the most important factor for you? I don't know anything about Hull or Leeds but I wonder whether it may be worth you considering other clinics with perhaps more specialist knowledge and used to working with patients in similar situation to you (and getting successful outcomes for them more importantly!)? Just a thought x

Amy - which clinic in Alicante is linked to yours? I think LJH is looking at one there too. I've heard good things about quite a few of the Spanish clinics. Are you going to the Fertility Show this weekend? It would be a great opportunity to see what they're about if that clinic is there. I'm gutted I can't go really as everyone I want to speak with will be in one place! Are any of the other CCs going? Could be a great opportunity to meet up  x

Hello everyone else. Not much to report here other than I went through my (now rather large!) file of notes about our treatment today and sorted it all out ready for my appointment with Dr Gorgy next week. I've got all our results together in one place so hopefully that should save some time. I'm feeling a bit nervous about how much money it's going to cost as I won't know 100% until I've had the consultation as it depends on what he says I need in the way of tests. Will just have to transfer some money from our savings account in to my current account and then put whatever I don't need back I guess. Eek! Follow-up with CRGW tomorrow which should be fairly straight forward as I'm just really telling them that I'm seeing Dr G and that I want to do my final FET early in the new year alongside Dr G's protocol (whatever that may be!). Off to a fireworks display tonight and looking forward to some mulled wine  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara good news that the blood test came back ok & you can get another fet in before xmas x  

Nickynack I hope your followup has gone well today & the appointment with the nurse tomorrow for your ankle goes well, I spoke to healthspan about the code & pm'd you what they said, hope it works but let me know if there are any problems x  

Kalm it sounds like you are having a really good clear out, have you had any more spells of dizziness or breathlessness or are you feeling a bit better now? I hope the blood tests come back ok just to reassure you x  

Sarah I have sent you the healthspan details, like I said to nickynack let me know if there is a problem as I spoke to them this morning & they said it should work   If you can I say go with the supplements to maximise egg quality, best to follow the path of least regret & I don't think you will regret taking them but you might regret not giving them a go x  

Beccaboo I bet the last tango was fab, it is mesmerising watching really good dancing, I loved it when mum & I went to see lord of the dance x  

Muchmore glad you are ok x  

Lillie I hope you are ok & have everything crossed that you will get good news tomorrow x  

Wildflower it sounds like you have some nice follies of similar sizes, keep going with the protein, hot waterbottle & orangeness x  

Westies the clinic in alicante is instituto bernabeu I am undecided about the fertility show now as the dr at my clinic said it had become quite commercial & a bit like a market, but she did say that the pens are really good   I think I will see how I feel nearer to the weekend. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow & your clinic are on side with following the protocol recommended by dr g, I need to sort out getting some of our blood tests redone but they have to be within 3 months of starting treatment & also look at the endometrial biopsy & serum blood test. Dp is away from 16th november for 2 weeks so I'm hoping I will be really productive getting stuff done whilst he is away   Have fun at the fireworks tonight, I hope it isn't raining there, I love fireworks & our local display is friday evening so I will go to that x  

Smileycat I hope you got lots of answers to your questions with dr g x  

Snowy is there any news on percy?  

Hello helen, amoeba, babycakes, ljh, nahla, maisie & anyone else I've missed  

I think my clinic said to phone up when af started in december to get things sorted for my fet which I'm guessing will be about a week before xmas depending on how my body behaves, not sure on the timescale for medicated fet but looks like I will be trying project defrost in Jan or Feb


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, 

Wildflower, the follie sizes all seem pretty good and look like they are all progressing at the same stage so you can be  happy with that. Good luck for Friday, I'm sure there will be some more progress.  xx

Cara, glad the appointment went well today and that delayed AF doesn't mean anything terrible like an eptopic. Hopefully it will make an appearance soon for you. Xx

Muchmore, hi, glad you are well and lovely to hear from you. Xx

Lillie, how are you feeling for test day tomorrow? Do you have the day off work? 

Westies, looks like you are sorted for your appointment next week which is good. I've wrote out a few questions I want to ask this time on my follow up otherwise my mind goes blank and forget asking things. Will your clinic give you some costings for the next FET or does the cost depend on what dr gorgy's protocol is? 
Enjoy the fireworks and mulled wine, hmmm love mulled wine. 

Hi Amy, my last medicated FET was about the same timeframe as a fresh and i had to wait for AF to then start on cd21. 

I've just had a wardrobe clothes sort out. Noticed DH had an orange tshirt which is way to big for him and I've never known him to wear it, but because it's orange couldn't bear to put it in the charity bag! Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Quick question on thyroid since I think some of you know quite a bit about this. Some of us have been told tsh needs to be under 2 for optimal fertility. I took low dose thyroxine to get it from 3.1 to about 1.8. Is this just a fertility thing or should it be under 2 for pregnancy?

Now mine has crept up again to 2.7. The midwife said anything under 5 is fine but that goes against what ive heard before.


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowywhite - I can't help on the thyroid question but would suggest you speak with your consultant / clinic to double-check as your midwife wouldn't necessarily know x

Beccaboo - like you, I always go with a list of questions and make sure I write down the answers. I have a memory like a sieve! Re: costings, the FET will cost the same as it did last time so it's just the cost of any immunes treatment that I may need and I won't know what that is until all the results are back and Dr Gorgy has devised a cunning plan  x

Amy - I can see that it may be a bit like a market but it's a fantastic opportunity to speak with a lot of clinics in one go (and save a lot of money on consultations too!). Oh and I know that my clinic has worked alongside Dr Gorgy for patients before and they're pro immunes so I'm not worried about that x

AFM - clinic has just called to cancel my appointment for tomorrow as the consultant is ill. I've re-arranged it for two weeks time. It's not ideal as I wanted to pre-warn them that I was going to see Dr Gorgy but will now have my follow-up after I've been to see him. Oh well, not much I can do. Off to prepare myself for our evening out. I may treat myself and have two glasses of mulled wine x


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

westies sorry to hear ur appointment has been cancelled how frustratin! glad ur enjoying ur nrw job! sorry to hear about not getting the other job...enjoy ur fireworks an mulled wine....i am jealous altho its rainy here!!

Amy jan/feb will be here before u know it! have u visited the gym anymore? i used ti go to pure gym an loved the machine that was like the stairs!!

snowy am not much help apart from in june my tsh was 3.2 an they said that was fine.....no matter what I say they tell me its fine!!

nicky hope ur well an fx u get another funded round.....in relation to leeds i cant complain about the care i hav received altho i am not sure i would recommend them....not that they hav done anything wrong just if ur paying then there may be a better clinic....

beccaboo is the orange tshirt going to become ur night shirt haha

sarah hope ur well hun an get everything sorted.....is jan the next nirse consult?

wildflower those follies sound fab to me...mine were like that an most caught up by collection...keep up the good work!

cara glad ur results showed bfn (in a nice way) an etopic is the last thingu need! good u can hav another shot before xmas!..

kalm wahoo the bed has gone lol hope ur ok x

muchmore nice to hear from u hope ur ok?

smiley how did the appointment go hun? hope work is still treatin u nicely!

afm otd is friday but testing tom as dh working Friday an i doubt 1 day will make a difference! i am feelin ok about it as i know deep down it hasnt worked ..i hav no symptoms an hav a gut feeling....u know when u just know?? i am sure there will b tears in the morning but i ladies are inspiration an i will pick myself back up an look forward to cycling with u all in the new year!! hopefully 2016 will be all of our years whatever path we chose to motherhood! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck for the morning Lillie   Sending positive thoughts and I hope your gut feeling is wrong xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck Lillie. Everything crossed for you. I also had a gut feeling it hasn't worked. Hope your gut feeling is wrong too.


----------



## NickyNack

Hey all will check in properly tomorrow as now going to watch the apprentice and my mum and dad have just come as been over for salmon and asparagus risotto 😋 just wanted to wish Lillie good luck for tomorrow and as Snowy said, no symptoms to do not mean no positive result Hun, there is always hope, really rooting for you and keeping everything crossed for a BFP tomorrow     Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I was at the gym again this evening & there are two of the mini staircase machines & 4 normal stepper, I felt really high up using the stair master machine! It is a bit of a struggle getting used to the pin code doors at the moment   they also forgot to put air con in the spin studio so have to do that, the showers are due to be repaired tomorrow because they keep turning themselves off & they are due to put a water dispenser upstairs where all the gym equipment is because the only one they have is downstairs near the entrance   I really hope your feeling is wrong & you get good news tomorrow x  

Westies sorry to hear the appointment was cancelled   I really can't decide whether to go to the fertility show or not, I will see how I feel closer to the weekend x  

Beccaboo good work on having a clear out & keeping the orange t-shirt, I like lillie's suggestion of using it as a nightshirt x  

Snowy I hope you get an answer on the thyroid soon & that it isn't a problem x


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, good luck for tomorrow, don't rule yourself out yet, I'm really really hoping it's worked for you.  
Love the idea of a nightshirt, good thinking Lillie! 

Snowy, hope you get an answer on the thyroid. Maybe call the clinic. I don't know anything about thyroid levels I'm afraid. How's you anyway, I presume you had a midwife appointment? 

Hi Nickynack, I like apprentice too, I do wonder about some of the candidates as they can be so annoying! But I do like it. Salmon risotto sounds good.  

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs, hope you've all had a great day.

Amy - It sounds like your gym is a bit unfinished at the moment, you'd have though they'd have sorted things like that out before they opened. I think we might be on a similar timescale for next cycle.  Like Beccaboo, I found that my medicated FET took the same amount of time as my long protocol fresh cycle.

lillie - Everything crossed for your BFP tomorrow  I hope your gut feeling is wrong. No symptoms doesn't mean no pregnancy, I'm sure I've said before that I had no symptoms at all with DS in those early weeks. There's nurse consultations available sooner than Jan, I just can't get in before that because work is crazy at this time of year and I need to wait for my AMH test and results anyway. Don't you be worrying about when the next ones are available, you won't need another. 

NickyNack - Salmon risotto sounds lovely, enjoy. I have The Apprentice on too but I'm only half watching it, I'm not so sure I'm enjoying this series as much as I usually would.

Westies - Sorry to hear your appointment has been cancelled/postponed. Hope you're enjoying your mulled wine and evening out.

Snowy white - I have no idea about thyroid stuff but I'd agree with Westies to check with your consultant as well as your midwife, just to be on the safe side.

wildflower - Sounds like everything is growing evenly so far, I think that's a very good thing? 

MuchMore - Hope you're ok and work is less mad soon.

Hi to everyone else, happy midweek!  

Things are ticking along nicely for me; I ordered the CoQ10 (thanks Amy!) so I'll start when they arrive. We know what we're doing re: donor sperm now, just need to e-mail the sperm bank and copy in the embryologist so she knows to expect it. Day off for me tomorrow, planning a little trip out to shop/potter about then it's our local fireworks/bonfire in the evening. Really looking forward to it. No mulled wine for me (booo) but there will be pie and peas.


----------



## Nahla

good evening ladies,

just a short one as I have to get up early tomorrow for gtt. 

snowy, I already answered you on the other thread. my gynecologist told me tsh should be below 2 throughout pregnancy. its normal that you need to take increasing doses with ongoing pregnancy, its th same for me. 

lillie, good luck for tomorrow! I really hope your feeling is wrong...I did not have any symptoms either apart from great appetite 

westies, sorry your appointment has been delayed, but I am sure they will understand at your clinic. 

afm: I start to feel exhausted again, went shopping this afternoon and had a strange pain in my tummy for the first time. it went away after I could relax at home, but the third trimester has started and I think I have zo get used to do things more slowly. difficult to explain to my son...well, gtt tomorrow for the second time, fx it turns out ok this time. next week I have an appointment with the chief of the department where I think I will be going for birth. we will see if I feel comfortable with him and I hope to get a date for an elective cs already end of january....


----------



## KALM

Just a quick one from me to say Lillie, I'm thinking of you and sending as many good vibes your way as possible for tomorrow and keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that you are the one to break the run of bad luck.. 

Cara, glad no risk of eptopic and just AF doing crazy things!

Westies, mulled wine..mmmmm  hope you had a lovely evening.

Beccaboo, I saw that last tango show a few years back in Oxford and also thought it was fab!

Will try to catch up properly tomorrow (when I'll be on a train to Glasgow!)


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Well I'm in bed before midnight for the first time in days so time for a proper catchup with you all. 
Amoeba I hope your cold has well and truly gone!
Amy I know what you mean about not being sure whether to go to the fertility show. It could be great but it could also be overwhelming I guess. I hope you can work it out as the weekend approaches. And the gym sounds rather like it's still in the making but at least there are steppers and stair thingies  
Beccaboo how's the holiday at home? I do love a good clear out of any kind. DH has to rein me in when I get a bit over keen on chucking stuff  
Cara good news there's no ectopic. And even better news that you can fit in another cycle before Christmas. 
Helen where are yooooouuuu?! Since we haven't heard from you since HP world, I'm worried you've been whisked off by a portkey  Seriously though, I hope all is ok with you. We miss you. 
KALM, have a good trip to Glasgow! Is it work? 
Lillie I am soooo hoping you're wrong about the result tomorrow! 
Ljh I hope you're feeling ok and having a good week. 
Nahla I hope the test goes better tomorrow and that you can get the c section date sorted. Take it easy won't you ... You are so nearly there. 
Nickynack I really hope your ankle is healing up nicely. It is exhausting to have the kind of pain that stops you moving around easily I imagine.
Sarah it must be a relief to be getting on with plans for the next cycle. You've got a lot to coordinate so here's hoping everything happens when it should. 
Smileycat how is the Dr G planning going? Have you had follow up consultation with him yet after the tests you had done?
Snowy I have also heard that TSH should be below 2 in pregnancy but it maybe that that is more important in the earlier stages. 
Westies I'm truly sorry you didn't get the job. But I am hoping its maybe cos there's something better coming up in the temporary work department. 
Wildflower your lead folly has a lot more room to grow. It can go to 30 mm or so before you lose it. So that gives the others time to catch up too. I really hope the scan on Friday is positive and reassuring. You should be pupo in a bit over a week  
I hope you all admired my scrupulously ordered alphabetical personals  this is how I remember you all without having to scroll back on my phone ... Yes I may be a little odd  
AFM it has been a crazy few days. I often get that after I've been away so I guess it was to be expected. Things are calming down a bit now though. I got to watch two episodes of Doc Martin tonight without having to do anything else at the same time ... That is almost unheard of! 
Ok night night to you all!


----------



## Amoeba1705

ccs xx

Lillie everything crossed for this morning xxx  

Cara good that it's not an ectopic and just AF misbehaving. Glad you'll be able to fit another cycle in before Xmas xx 

Amy hope the new steppers and stair things become as good friends with you as the last stepper xx 

Kalm have a good trip to Glasgow....love that city for shopping! Xx

Nahla glad you were able to rest and tummy pain went, it will be difficult to slow down a little with your young son but hopefully you'll slow down a little bit more xx

Westies sorry to hear appt was cancelled, hope you enjoyed the mulled wine last night xx

Wildflower great news on scan, fx Friday's scan is just as positive xx

Sarah hope you're able to coordinate everything to get ready for next cycle xx

Hope everyone is doing ok and has a good day xxx

AFM cold has gone, but not well and truly as keep waking with a bunged up nose! Work is crazy busy, it's almost feels  like I haven't had a holiday. I have a lot of union activities coming up and some casework to fit in as well so am super busy, hence my lack of posts but I do read and try to keep up with what's happening. Xxx


----------



## lillieb87

.....well ladies sorry for the afm post.....tested with first response there is a very faint second line.....u dont hav to squint to see it but it is faint....i am suspecting chemical?? any ideas x


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - a second line means you're pregnant and just because it's feint, that doesn't mean it's a chemical. It could be just because you've tested a bit early or just down to that particular test as the dyes can be different in each. What brand test are you using? If I were you, I would be using a FRER (First Response Early Response - pink packet) and now you've got two lines I'd be tempted to use a Clear Blue digital too. Or, does your clinic do blood tests? It might be reassuring for you to get a BETA/HCG done. Eeeek! So exciting  x

Sorry... Just realised you did use a FRER. Remember they detect very low HCG levels so maybe use another brand or get a blood test if it makes you feel better. The fact you don't have to squint to see it means it's a definate line 

Just read KALM's post and it reminded me that you're already getting a blood test so that's fab! Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## KALM

Lillie.. Ooh exciting!! A feint line is a second line and doesn't have to mean a chemical pregnancy at all. It is a day earlier than your official test date, and we are all different with the amount of hcg in our systems in early pregnancy anyway. Roll on your clinics blood test tomorrow to confirm it for you, but I'm feeling positive and hopeful for you! Hcg will be doubling every day if you are pregnant so double the strength tomorrow!!! I can hardly wait to hear!


----------



## lillieb87

thanks ladies....am all confused!! not sure how to feel! not sure my clinic do bloods but they said when i call on test day if there are any uncertainty i hav to go to clinic...i assume for bloods? we are going to buy more test 2day but am not feeling too hopeful! ....i did an internet cheapie that came frer with my frer an barely got a line on that!! so confused an dh is really confused to an keeps checkin the test!


----------



## KALM

Ps I wouldn't test again today as your hcg will be lower after first wee of the day, but you could try again tomorrow before going to your clinic.


----------



## IloveWesties

I agree with KALM - first wee of the day is better and if I were you I'd wait until tomorrow morning and probably test on a FRER and a Clear Blue digital for reassurance before getting a blood test done at your clinic x


----------



## lillieb87

Thats the plan girls. ....argh nothing simple is it!! spending spree in Boots coming on!! now i am turning  

i am 11dp transfer 2day...


----------



## wildflower

Lillie - I think congratulations are in order. Well done on getting a BFP!! It is probably wise to be tentative when it is such early days but I think any second line is something to be celebrated!! Hurrah!!


----------



## wildflower

It is a happy day for me today because a friend from my birth ff group (friends for 4 years!) has just got her bfp on her second post-baby cycle. Happy days


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - this is good news but I understand why you are cautious. I had very faint lines for ages on both Frers and Internet cheapies. I tested every day for weeks and it took ages to get dark, even at 20dp5dt they were light. I probably have pictures somewhere so I could even send you those!


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks ladies...so confusing....snowy mine is faint but u don't hav to hold it upto the light or squint to see it! am not sure if its because i am in disbelief! i sent a pic to one of my close friends an she said def a second line no doubt about it.....an that was on a phone pic.....dunno what to think argh....a nice strong line would hav been nice!!


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I think it is really good news that there is a second line especially as you are testing before otd, can you get a beta done locally to confirm? I can understand you being cautious but hopefully you will get confirmation of good news soon x  

Wildflower how lovely that your friend got a bfp today, hopefully you will be joining her soon x


----------



## Snowy white1

Just looked at my FRERs from 8dp5dt and 13dp5dt and they're both faint. Definitely there but fainter than the control line. On the Internet cheapies they're very very faint.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yay lillie   I know you're cautious and I understand but like the others have said, the strength of the line doesn't necessarily indicate anything. A line is a line, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Nahla

lillie,  did you have a 5 day transfer? I think its time to say congratulations! as the others have said, the line will get darker within days... and testing during the day again is not the best idea as morning urine is most sensitive. keep us updated! 

afm: gtt is completely normal! yay, what a relief! just waiting to talk to the doctor. I am so happy I can continue with my hot chocolate😀

xx


----------



## lillieb87

thanks girls....

nahla yes i had a 5 day transfer i am 11dpt 2day 

I just dont hav a good feeling but not sure if thats denial.....because i dont believe it! as my mum said if i had not had tx an missed a period an got that result i would believe it!! i sent thrm a pic of the test an they can all see it without squinting too!


----------



## Babycakes77

Lillie - I reckon 2 lines is 2lines, however faint!!!!  So YAY & CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  REally hope they continue to get darker as the days go on.  I think mine were really faint to start with, and I carried on testing like a loon for the next 2 weeks after my original bfp just to keep re-assuring my self that I didnt dream it!

GReat news on the hot chocoalte front for you too Nahla  

Mornign all lovely CCs, sorry for lack of other personals, I'm sneaking this one in at work!

xx


----------



## wildflower

Lillie I think it's time to start believing  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Congrats Lillie, that's brilliant  and lovely to hear such happy news . I know you are being cautious which I think is wise but definitely don't lose any hope that the line could get darker. Like others have said test again tomorrow morning. Feeling so happy for you,  xx

Wildflower, double happiness on FF for you then, lovely that your friend has a second BFP. Hope this gives you some hope for yours my lovely, that would just be so lovely. 

Nahla, great the tests came back fine, great news. 

This is a good news day cc's. I'm liking it. Xx


----------



## wildflower

Hi CCs
Time for a nice sit and catch up on you guys. Got my hot water bottle in place while I type. I'm so happy that today has resulted in two BFPs for ff friends! I think it might even give me some pma for my own cycle.

Beccaboo - I love a wardrobe sort out - i might go and do that this afternoon  

Amy - it might be worth going to the show just for the pens!? 

Babycakes - hope you are doing ok, always worth sneaking a peek at ff while at work if it means checking for bfp news isn't it.

Nahla - great news that your gtt came back ok. I had gestational diabetes and it was pretty rubbish! Enjoy your hot chocolates. xx

Snowy - i love that you kept your pee sticks (or did you just keep the photos?) Sorry, I don't know anything about thyroid issues.

Amoeba - good to hear you are on the mend. Sounds like you are so busy that the wait until adoption process can start will fly by xxx

Muchmore - good work on getting to bed early. I like the alphabetic system! x

KALM - i hope your train ride has / is going well. You get wifi on the train don't you? I went to uni in Glasgow and love love that city. 

Sarah - glad to hear all your things are ticking along nicely.

Westies - i hope you had a nice evening out and enjoyed some nice mulled wine. 

afm - Thanks so much for all your positivity about follie growth, it is genuinely so good. I had a job interview this morning which went well I think. The job itself sounds quite interesting, although maybe a bit of a step down. But I think it will be worth accepting it because they are ok with me working part time. I'm definately having to make decisions where I put being a mummy first and that is a good thing. 
I'm going to get on with tidying the house in a moment and then I plan to have a lie down and listen to the zita west meditation cd. I got a copy of my acupuncturist and i've only tried it once but it does seem quite effective.

xxx


----------



## Nahla

wildflower, when is your next scan? 

lillie, always good to be careful... fx the line is darker tomorrow! 

afm: just had a big slice of bread with Nutella and hot chocolate to celebrate my good test results... am soo tired, ds woke up at 5:50 this morning. already waiting for bedtime tonight. I met an old friend from school today in ********. She is now a he, married to a woman and had several operations to change sex. unbelievable! I know her since we were 6 years old. always liked her but she always had some male factors like short hair, dark voice... incredible!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie congrats on your bfp xxx  a line is a line regardless of how faint 


Wildflower congrats to your friend too xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all
Congrats on your BFP Lillie, I hope it gets darker for you.

This is a me post I'm afraid. Just spoken to the clinic. Yesterday the Dr told me they could send out meds to induce AF and FET short protocol meds so we could do another FET before Xmas. Today the nurse told me I would probably get AF soon so wouldn't have meds in time and due to Christmas closures I'd have to wait till January. She also said she didn't think my next cycle should be a natural whenever it is. She was also concerned I may have a cyst which is making AF late. She said if I still hadn't bled by Monday to book a scan and if I went in they could give me meds so we could do FET before Xmas after all! She just phoned back saying they needed to see me asap for a scan. So I'm booked in for Tuesday morning. Depending on outcome of scan they'll maybe give us meds for FET. I'm so confused. What a week this has been! There is still hope we'll bring another blob home before Xmas.


----------



## Snowy white1

Wildflower - afraid I have kept the pee sticks. In the early days I was obsessed with pee sticks. I carried on POAS until 6 weeks! 
Well done on the interview and enjoy the relaxation.

Cara - sorry it's all so confusing and undecided. Hopefully you can go again before Xmas. 

Beccaboo - yes I had a midwife appointment. It was ok except for the thyroid results and ketones in my wee. She took ages to find the heartbeat which would have worried me but I could actually feel the baby kicking at the time.

Sarah - hope you've enjoyed the pies and peas!

Muchmore - I like the alphabetical order personals!

Amoeba - hope work eases up a bit. Nearly the weekend.

Nahla - yum to the Nutella. Interesting about your friend. I knew someone at uni who went the other way, from boy to girl. She ended up being a seriously beautiful girl.

Lillie - I have everything crossed that this little guy sticks. Hope the test goes well tomorrow. There's plenty of hope for you I think.

Afm - Percy is still alive but still can't fly. We tried releasing him at the weekend but he still didn't fly. I think he looks a bit better and he's eating us out of house and home so I guess we'll just keep him a bit longer.


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie - fantastic news! huge congratulations! A line is a line Hun. Good luck with your test tomorrow!

Sorry I have been awol work has been so hectic I had to reschedule my Dr G follow up for tomorrow. 

Will catch up on your news later this evening. I'm on my mobile.

x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok & get good news when you test again tomorrow x  

Amoeba it sounds like work & Union stuff is keeping you super busy, I hope you & dh managed to sort things out whilst you were away & can get back on track ready for starting the adoption process x  

Muchmore well done with the alphabetical posting, love it!   I hope things calm down a bit & you get some time to relax x  

Nahla great news on the test result, love that you celebrated with hot chocolate & Nutella x  

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok & enjoying the rest of your holiday x  

Westies I hope the new job goes well over the weekend & it isn't too busy x  

Kalm I hope the trip to Glasgow has gone well x  

Wildflower I hope you get good news on the interview, definitely important to have a job that fits in around your more important role of being a mummy x  

Snowy maybe Percy is having such a nice time that he doesn't want to leave you x  

Cara I hope the scan on Tuesday goes well & you can be reunited with another blob soon x  

Nickynack I hope your appointment with the nurse went well & your ankle is recovering x  

Helen I hope you are ok x  

Sarah it sounds like things are coming together for your next cycle x  

Babycakes I hope Bert is behaving x  

Smileycat I hope the new job is going well & you finally get sorted with your immunes results x  

Ljh I hope you are ok & get some answers at the fertility show at the weekend x  

Hello Goldie, Maisie, emelda, baby ninja I hope you are all doing ok if you are still about x  

Just had takeaway from dps restaurant, I am probably biased but it was very good   saw some really good fireworks tonight & looking forwards to the display at the local rugby club tomorrow night


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, I'm afraid this will be fairly quick from me. Journey up to Glasgow was quite awful, the Virgin train from Birmingham here was really really jostling about and made me feel really ill, I couldn't work or read or watch iPlayer downloads on my iPad, all I could do was sit with my eyes closed and concentrate on my breathing  it therefore felt extra long., I was so glad to get here (only just after 9pm), but I'm still feeling dodgy like if I'd got off a boat and had sea sickness still, so bed soon for me.

Wildflower, how nice you went to uni here. I've only ever been for work but really must do the tourist thing sometime.

Snowy, I also have kept my pee stick (I only did the one though). It makes me smile whenever I see it  poor Percy still not able to fly. Can you take him somewhere to see if his wing is injured or something?

Cara, goodness that all sounds complicated! Whatever happens timing wise, I hope things work out for the best. Last year I was hoping for my FET before Xmas but had to wait until January because of the clinic close down and actually in the end I was glad about it. I felt more ready in January, than I did in December.

Naha, glad your gtt was ok.

I think that's all I can manage, sorry! Hi and baby dust to all and Fx for a stronger line for you in the morning Lillie!


----------



## lillieb87

Morning ladies am post again....sorry...tested again still feint line no darker? Gona speak to clinic an suggest bloods but think it's the end for me....so close   

Wildflower good luck for ur scan hun x


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning Lillie, I would contact clinic and ask if they can do bloods, that way maybe you can get an idea of beta. Keep positive Lillie as its still a line there and as the ladies said yesterday sometimes the line can stay light for some time. Keeping my fx crossed for you as I know how anxious this is when you just want to be sure. Lots of love Lillie. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie a line is a line so it's a bfp, why would it be end of the road? The darkness of the line doesn't actually mean much tbh the main thing is there is a line there xxx


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks ladies sorry to be so down about it all....I just thought I wud have a clear answer on it'd an deal with it if it was bfn an be happy if bfp lol.....reading all sorts on Dr Google dh  will b cross haha I suggested it cud b an evaporation line an he was like what....after about 4 mins....I doubt it!! Last time we got no line at all......xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lillie I'm sure the instructions in the FRER packet mention that the strength of the line doesn't mean anything. Call them and ask for bloods (they don't do them as standard) to reassure yourself but please don't worry


----------



## lillieb87

It does say it doesn't have to be as strong as the test line Sarah ur right....I will ring the clinic at 8 when they open an see what they say....if it's bloods I bet I don't get the results until Monday lol I will b testing all weekend like a crazy woman. ....arghh I just want to believe it an be happy!!

U have all been amazing thank you xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - I think it takes ages for the the to get properly dark, or it did for me anyway. I know how you feel though as I drove myself quite mad about it. It will get darker over the course of a few weeks but you probably wouldn't notice it darkening day by day.
At my OTD which was about 15dp5dt it was still very light. When I told the clinic they thought it was fine. 
I think getting bloods done would be a good idea though for peace of mind.
I had a dream about you last night. I dreamt it was def a BFP!!


----------



## lillieb87

Haha snowy that made me chuckle!! I did an Internet cheapie this morn as well as free an the free line is about the same on inspection but the cheapie has a more visible line....I think I am losing the plot haha.

Hope ur dream is right snowy....my 2 close friends who have 2 kids each said they had faint positives...

If I am 12dp5dt how many days late would my period be by now? Always confuses me x


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - I hope you can get a blood test done for reassurance so you and DH can relax and be happy for this special moment x


----------



## Beccaboo

Plus Lillie, remember we do test a lot earlier to when someone would test on a natural pregnancy when most people wouldn't even know they were pregnant at this stage. Xx


----------



## lillieb87

My sister pointed that out beccaboo saying she didn't test till few days after period due an still was a faint test......am so scared it's  chemical x


----------



## KALM

Lillie, in my experience clinics can usually get the blood tests back the same day. Keep strong and hoping and sending happy sticky vibes to your emby, because I'm sure it's there making its home for 9 months and you need it to stay!


----------



## lillieb87

Spoon clinic said so long as there is a line it's positive...should I start to enjoy now an stop worrying bearing in mind it's now 3 tests an the Internet cheapie I did yesterday that didn't show much is now clearly a line??

Call in bak at lunch to make scan appointment!

Wake me up.....is this happening??


----------



## Snowy white1

It's happening! I think you're always going to be worried about something going wrong. That never goes away. But at least try and enjoy it a little bit. I don't see anything wrong with celebrating perhaps with something yummy to give the embie some energy!


----------



## Amoeba1705

It's happening Lillie    xxx I suggest stop poas otherwise will drive self mad, like we've said the darkness of the line is immaterial the fact it's there is the positive 😀😀😀 xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Yessss Lillie you have a BFP and the line means nothing you are testing early like be beccaboo said so be happy and believe it!!!! My lines were faint on my BFP but I had blood, you have no blood so celebrate Hun!! So happy for you   

Will post properly later been bit out of it on tramadol for the pain in my bleeding ankle - want to chop it off 😤

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nickynack, oh don't chop your ankle off, could be painful!!  
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I think you should believe it is happening x  

Nickynack sorry your ankle is so painful, I hope it starts to feel better soon x


----------



## wildflower

Lillie you make me laugh. Everyone is saying you ARE pg but you aren't believing it. What do you need to start believing?? So happy for you chick xxx

Nickynack sorry you are in pain, how horrible 

Afm scan this morning all good and I'm booked in for ec Monday at 10am. Four follies looking good (sizes:16,17,19,20). Feeling happy about that. Planning to do another zita west meditation this afternoon.

Xxx


----------



## lillieb87

Yet pleased for u Wildflower....

Haha maybe labour would make me believe......haha I've been reading Google about chemicals an how thyroid issues can cause this. ...am gona stop reading now.....promise!!


----------



## Nahla

lillie, for your peace of mind, could you go anywhere and take a blood test? you could even pretend pain or anytjing...or just go private and pay for it.  normally hcg should double within 48 hours, so you could do it twice just to be sure. 

wildflower, congrats on the good scan result... all worries for nothing... so you trigger tomorrow night?


----------



## IloveWesties

Evening ladies how is everyone?

Lillie - did you get a blood yet done for peace of mind or have you started to believe the BFP yet?!  x

Wildflower - fab news from your scan. Yey! Good luck for EC on Monday. Is trigger tomorrow and drug free day Sunday then? x

AFM - just home from work. They let me loose on the tills for the first time!  It was good fun actually and the customers and staff were all fab. Now in my comfies sipping a glass of wine while DH cooks for me. Ahhh bliss! x


----------



## lillieb87

Hi ladies...

Westies the tills sound like fun lol I've always wanted a go!! What is dh cooking? 

Nah last great news on ur test results are u managing any rest?

Wildflower great news   for u hun I x

Nickynack please don't chop ur leg off that's gona cause real problems!!

Smiley bet ur glad it's Friday!! Has work calmed down?

Sarah how u doing hun have u sorted ur tests out? Are u working the weekend?

Amoeba are u still enjoying ur job? Did u sort things with dp? Tell me to keep my nose out if u want!!

Kalm how u doing hun?

Snowy how are u? How is percy?

Amy u still trying out the gym? Glad u enjoyed ur meal from dh restaurant....what kind of food was it again?

Beccaboo how are u hun? Any crazy runs planned for weekend?

Afm clinic said I cud ring Gp an see if they will do bloods but it won't change the way they deal with me I will still be scanned in 2 weeks regardless!! Gona see how weekend goes an possibly ring Gp Monday for bloods......I was sad an took test to work an my friend cud see the lines too xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie I took photos of my tests! I did 6 tests ranging from frer, cheapies to digital and have photos of everyone of the bfps, so you're not sad at all xx thanks for asking but yes still loving job (see below!) and things with dh are ok atm xx

Wildflower great news on those follies and ec will be here before you know it xx


Hope everyone has had a good day xxx

AFM just had 2 hours of cuddles with the twins 💙💙 I got to work today to find I had an email from the headteacher thanking me for all my hard work (never had that before in 15years of teaching!) as he'd been interviewing year 7 students and this one class I teach said their best and favourite lesson was my science lessons...was so chuffed this morning. I then got a well done from the head of department too. 😊😊.  Tomorrows plan is to go see Suffragetes at cinema, as haven't had time yet to go! And then get all the marking done I brought home yesterday but didn't do - although that might wait until Sunday 😜 Xx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower it sounds like your follies are doing well, exciting that you will trigger tomorrow night & have ec on Monday x  

Westies it sounds like the new job is going well   hope you enjoyed your wine & dh's cooking x  

Lillie dp has an Indian restaurant, I had vegetable korma, lentil dhal & spicy potatoes & there was enough leftover for tonight   I really hope you can start believing & enjoying your good news x  

Amoeba lovely that you got more cuddles with the twins, great that the new job is going so well & things are good with dh x  

Beccaboo did you decide to go to the fertility show? I am thinking of going tomorrow now with my mum then going to Covent garden & maybe Oxford street afterwards so it isn't just about the show x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - Your DP's restaurant sounds yummy. 

Amoeba - Glad you've had an appreciative email from your head, it makes all the hard work worthwhile when someone takes a moment to acknowledge it. Enjoy your weekend. 

lillie - I am so excited for you! I know you're being cautious and I completely understand so I have everything crossed for you that this is it  such happy news. 

Westies - Glad you enjoyed your day on the tills. Retail can be fab and horrid in equal measures at this time of year so I hope you get more of the fab.  

wildflower - Great news on your scan, not long until EC now!

NickyNack - Oh no, hope the pain eases off soon. Tramadol is amazing stuff. 

Hi everyone, hope you're having a lovely evening. It's the weekend!!  I'm working both days but off next week (yippee) so I don't mind. My boss visited today to do my appraisal and store report; I did very well so I'm equal amounts of happy and relieved! Good day all round. We put in our request for our donor sperm this evening as well so hope to hear back on Monday about that but should be ok. Just the dieting to crack now.


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all. Have had the craziest of days both with with stuff and clinic stuff. Excuse the me post, promise I'll catch up with personals tomorrow when I've had time to catch my breath. Just finished a14hr shift full of problems.
So AF started today! After plenty of tooing and growing the clinic have said I can start short protocol medicated FET tomorrow. They've fast tracked my prescription and my meds are arriving tomorrow morning. I'll be on progynova 3 times a day and injecting cetrotide in the evening. Should be on track to transfer by end of November. Feel like I've been through every possible emotion today but am happy now. I know most of you have been through much more than me so I hope I don't sound like I'm moaning or being over dramatic!
Going to fertility show tomorrow afternoon after meds delivery. Should be good.


----------



## CaraJ

Should say with work stuff not with with stuff!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi,

*Lillie!! *     Soooo excited for you honey. You've got to believe. The HCG test will give you piece of mind. I'm over the moon for you and hope everything goes well of you. 

*Sarah* - fantastic news on your donor and great that you have further information. The new year will be with us in no time at all! FX for your AMH results, I'm sure they will be fine. Are you giving up alcohol in entirety or just cutting down?

*Beccaboo* - Boston will be fantastic and I like the idea of starting the new year on holiday.

*Amy *- I really like the idea of a 24 hour gym.Bet you're pleased to be hot stepping again.  Is it supervised or do they have CCTV cameras? Sounds like you have a good plan in preparation for your hopefully successful FET in the new year. The Fertility Show should be v informative tomorrow - look forward to hearing all about it.

*Westies *- Sorry about the job hun, you did really well to get that far. It soooo annoying when they do that! I think it's def worth applying for another role if you like the people. I'm on a get fit and healthier mission too but will struggle with all the xmas parties  Good luck with Dr G next week. Be prepared with your questions. Probably worked out well that you have your meeting with him before your follow up.

*Nickynack* -sorry to you're suffering with a sore ankle.  Hope you get stronger every day and recover well.

Cara - Hope you're ok. Sorry you had a few days of uncertainty. What a rollercoaster!

Wildflower - Grow follies grow!! PMA   FX that you get this role, especially if they are good with you working part time.

*Snowywhite *- On the TSH, I understand that they like it to be under 2.5. Hope you're well hun.

*Nahla *- Hi there! Fab news on your GTT. Just hope you're resting as much as you can.

I can't do anymore personals, sorry, I am exhausted head spinning due to a busy day at work and processing the Dr G meeting.

Hi Muchmore, Kalm, Amoeba 

AFM, I had my follow up with Dr G and unfortunately I have slightly elevated NK cells, low antibody blockers and slight blood clotting issues . Alas, my unmedicated FET will be supplemented by immunes treatment. I start humira next week, I'll also need LIT, Neopogen and then intralipids just before ET if my levels do not reduce. Gutted at the extra expense and further medication but felt we must throw eveything at the next cycle. Dr G said I'm only mild to moderate on the immunes scale which gave me some comfort.

Night night. Will catch up over the weekend, my bed is calling for me!

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Lillie hoorah hoorah hoorah!!! Congratulations and I am so thrilled for you  
Wildflower well done on the folly growing  exciting times!
Smiley I'm glad you've got the answers you were looking for from dr G but sorry it amounts to more expense. 
Cara, excellent news on having your next FET underway  
Sorry to skimp on personals ... I'm working tomorrow so need to sleep. 
AFM I am generally naffed off with the world today. The friend I was bridesmaid for got a bfp on a pregnancy test this morning. It happened to be the day we were meeting for coffee and I didn't feel I could cancel so it was a tough old conversation of me hearing about her worries and joys at the thought of being pg while I tried to not get too sad or angry. She doesn't know our story and I don't feel comfortable telling her. It's so easy to be pleased for you ladies on here when you get bfps but she didn't plan it ... she was just careless. Grrrrr.


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - how are you feeling today? Any more POAS?!

Cara - glad you've been given the go ahead to start again soon. I don't think you're being a drama queen. It's understandable that you want to get going ASAP.

Smiley - sorry about the extra complications and expense. However maybe it's actually a good thing; if they've identified a problem and have a way to fix it, it means you have a much better chance next time.

Muchmore - sorry to hear about your crappy day. It's so hard when friends just click their fingers and get pregnant. A friend of mine once complained about how it was too easy to get pregnant as it happened as soon as they started trying. These people don't mean to be insensitive; they just don't understand.

Sarah - hope work is ok and you get good news on Monday. Sounds like everything is very positive so I'm sure you will.

Wildflower - glad everything is moving along nicely. Hopefully lots of juicy eggs for you on Monday!

Amoeba - well done at work. That's great to be recognised and makes it all worthwhile!
Glad things are ok with DH. Did you get to the bottom of that text message?

Amy - hope you enjoy a nice day out in London if you go. Yesterday I went to the most amazing hot chocolate place in Soho (called Said). You should check it out if you want a treat.

Hope those of you going to the fertility show find it useful.

AFM - Just found out that one of my friends has pretty bad post natal depression (after a horrendous pregnancy). I have to admit I was pretty jealous of her as she already has her beautiful LO but I guess you never know how hard things are for others.

Going to see another friend who has an IVF baby today so looking forward to cake and cuddles!


----------



## lillieb87

Morning ladies.....

much more sending   hun that can't have been easy for u. I agree with snowy in that they just don't get it.

smiley sorry to hear ur results came back with minor issues. Least u can move forward an deal with extra meds sending  

Sarah fx for Monday am sure it will b good news....hope work isn't too busy x

snowy sorry to hear about ur friend that's awful bless her. enjoy ur cakes an cuddles. poss last night (Internet cheapie) was last week of the day an still got a faint positive but those tests barely picked anything up on Thurs.  did frer this morn an a line came within 1 min although still a little faint u can clearly see it n dh thinks It the clearest/darkest.......fx 

Amy. wow does dh own the restaurant....I wud never cook hehe

wildflower good luck for trigger 2nite 

Helen  u OK? 

happy weekend every xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, been very busy so AWOL the last week and lots to catch up on. But lillie almost certain its bfp as far as I understand any line at all no matter how feint means bfp, so hope you can relax and enjoy this moment you have been waiting for. Big congratulations xxx


----------



## LJH80

Afm just arriving at fertility show, have appointments with serum and ivf Spain today so hope to have some info that will aide our next decisions, then having a wild night out in London. Will be out first blow out since treatment so will no doubt feel awful tomorrow but looking forward to it too!

I promise to catch up soon but hope you all have wonderful weekends


----------



## Nahla

muchmore, I was always the same before I had ds. could hardly stand someone talking about pregnancy or even baby...but most people dont habe an idea, how you feel and why. I once was on a hens night where everybody had children except for the brides sil... and that because she had cancer and lost her uterus. I knew about it and felt so awful for her, I tried the whole night to find other themes but the others always came back to their children. must have been horrible for her. 

snowy, lots of women get postnatal depressions... must be awful. sometimes I wonder if I had a bit of then when I had left my partner and went with ds to my parents. will never know. 

have a nice weekend everyone

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I had postnatal depression after having DS. It seems so alien to a lot of people that you could feel that way after everything we have to go through to get pregnant but it's something you can't control or plan for. I still loved every inch of him, I just felt so unbearably sad all the time. It's a hormone thing. 

LJH enjoy the fertility show.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello cc's. 

How are we all. 

Muchmore, I loved your alphabetical post, good idea. I love that your posts are so late, as I'm an early bird your post is usually the first one I see. Xx is your pg friend the one who thought she could have been of when you were on your hols but turned out she wasn't. I get where you want to be so happy for them but when it happens by accident you just can't help feeling slightly resentful about it. I've heard my cousin has come off the pill, she got married in July so I can see another pregnancy coming up in the family. I just really try and think well I wouldn't want to wish infertility issues on anyone. Xx

Hi smileycat, glad you had your follow up and if you have to have supplementary immune a treatment least you know you are trying something different with doing so on this round. When areyouhoping to start the next round? 
I hope work is going ok and least you have weekend off now. Xx

Ljh, hope the fertility show is good and great idea in combining it with a night out in London. Glad you are ok lovely and let us know how you get on at both the show and where you went for evening drinkies! Xx

Amy, the Indian restaurant sounds great, love a Dahl curry. Me and DH decided not to go to show mainly because today we have plans and tomorrow we just needed a day to get our heads round going back to work! So we going to have a chill day. Like with Ljh, good idea with doing something else in London too if you went. Xx

Wildflower, wow fab news on those follies. Good luck for trigger, enjoy your injection free day tomorrow and massive good luck for Monday. So excited for you, would love to see another cc get a BFP this time round. Xx
Did you do wardrobe sort out. I've put a load of stuff on eBay to sell as well as been to charity shop with a load of stuff. I love a good clear out!

Lillie, hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed after the last couple of days nervously testing. So happy for you. Xx have you booked in with the clinic for a scan. Hope you are having a lovely relaxing weekend. 

Hi Westies, the tills sound fun! I hope you have another good couple of days at work over the weekend and you can do some nice things in the evening. 

Snowy, shame about your friend. My mum was telling me the other day actually about an old school friend of mine who I haven't seen in years but my mum bumped into her shopping and she was saying she had post natal depression which meant her having to stay in a hospital to get proper support and help. It kind of makes you realise that not everyone has it easy, even if a natural pregnancy. Hope she gets better. Xx

Sarah, like I said to snowy, post natal depression is a bit like infertility in a way where it doesn't get spoken about but it must be awful that you just can't control your emotions however much you want to.
Hurray for next week off...ok I've had two weeks off but going to soooo have the Monday morning blues next week! 

Nickynack, hope you are ok and that ankle of yours hasn't been chopped off yet by you!! Seriously though, hope it's ok and not giving you too much grief over the weekend. 

Kalm, I'd read you had a horrendous journey to Glasgow on the train. Poor you. I hope the journey back was a lot better. Did you have snacks with you, sometimes it helps on these long journeys to have a little something. Xx

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned, thinking of you all. 
After gyming it first thing I went to see my nanny who turned 93 today! On the other scale we are going to see DH's niece for a mini family gathering in a bit to celebrate her birthday of age 2!


----------



## NickyNack

Hey All, I need my lovely cc friends - I'm at my sister's bonfire party and there is my brother with his 2 kids, my sister's little boy, her Husband's brother and his wife with their little boy and new born baby - I feel like bursting into tears I'm finding it so hard and feel invisible as I have no kids   I have just felt so low these last few days as my ankle has been agony so restricting what i can do and where I can go and I should be 6 months pregnant this month from my first cycle. In the plus side we have another party to go to tonight, my friends husbands 50th - so my escape and feel like I just wanna get smashed!! Xx

I had my follow up last Wed which went ok but they said my eggs are reflective of my low AMH and poor quality and they will recommend us for another funded cycle but may be turned down due to my low AMH do we will have to use our wedding funds - just wonder if it's a waste of time and money with my crappy eggs especially as it will be 5 months later on and i will prob have even less eggs   and then we won't even be able to get married!! X

So sorry this is a AFM post but I'm really struggling and you are the only ones who understand xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry you're struggling NickyNack  don't apologise. Only you can decide whether or not you want to use your wedding funds but it's worth bearing in mind that a wedding only costs as much as you want it to. You can have an amazing day without it costing the earth - and fund another cycle. But try to stay positive in the meantime (I know it's tough) because you don't know if you'll be turned down until it happens. You may well have another cycle funded yet, so try to cross each little bridge as you come to it. Otherwise you end up worrying about things that haven't happened yet, and might never happen. You can do this.


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Sarah and yer ur right weddings can cost a fortune these days and people miss the actual reason why they are getting married and I wouldn't care about it if I could have a baby - it wouldn't matter   there are just pregnant women everywhere and adorable babies that I find myself staring at 😔 I'll be better when I can get back to work next week and get back to normal if this bleeding ankle sorts itself out. And yet Ido need to try and stay positive like you say as they haven't said no yet fir another funded cycle - hope ur doing ok Sarah   Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack I'm sorry you are struggling, it must be hard being surrounded by so many close family members with little ones when all you want is your own   Wait & see what they say about another funded cycle but there are still options, if you decide to use the wedding fund for a private cycle there are lots of options with cheaper treatment abroad & donor eggs   Like I said before I would definitely go with a baby over a husband!   take care lovely x  

Muchmore I'm sorry about your friends bfp   Sometimes it does feel like the world is conspiring against us x  

Smileycat sorry to hear you need more immunes treatment but hopefully it will be worth it & you will get success with your frosties x  

Cara great that you can get started with your next fet x  

Sarah the food from dp's restaurant is good   great news on the appraisal & store report & getting the request in for the sperm x  

Snowy I'm sorry to here about your friend suffering from pnd, my sister suffers from depression & it is such a tough thing to see   I hope she gets help & things improve, lovely that you get some cuddles with your friends ivf baby x  

Ljh I hope you got on well at the fertility show & it helped with deciding on the next steps x  

Lillie I hope your good news is starting to sink in x  

Westies I hope work has gone well today, were you on the tills again? What department are you in? X  

Kalm I hope you are ok & got back safely from Glasgow x  

Amoeba I hope you enjoy the trip to the cinema x  

Helen I hope you are ok x  

Maisie are you alright? I hope so x  

Wildflower good luck for your trigger, exciting! x  

Beccaboo I hope you had a good time at your nans 93rd birthday & your nieces 2nd birthday x  

Hello babycakes, nahla & anyone else I've missed x  

So I went to the fertility show & I think you will be very impressed with me!   I have a stress ball that is foam & sperm shaped, a pen with a sperm shape on, a sperm shaped usb stick, a sperm shaped key ring, a Russian doll pen (they are apparently a lucky fertility charm because of the Russian dolls being like a mummy with lots of children inside), an assortment of pens & cotton bags advertising various clinics & a tilty pen where you tilt it & sperm swim into an egg & a baby comes out the other end!   also spoke to quite a few clinics about de treatment abroad & it all seemed very positive with up to 70% success rates for blast transfer & a 20% off voucher for one clinic because if having spoken to them at the show   I will do the fet & hope that it works but it is nice to know there are lots of other options   on the way back we called in at Westfield shopping centre because we had to change trains at Shepherd's Bush, wow it was massive, a bit too many people & shops for me but we had a nice cup of tea & piece of cake & potter round before heading home


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs just quickly checking in and wasn't planning on posting but NickyNack, your post literally brought tears to my eyes. I really feel for you honey  I've had to really put a brave face on at work in parts today as it feels like I've served a million women who are either heavily pregnant or have tiny gorgeous babies in prams.literally makes my ovaries want to burst out of my stomach every time and I get a lump on my throat. All I can really say is, you're not alone. Please don't feel like you're alone just because you feel you're the only one without children at that moment. We're all here for you and many of us I'm sure feel the same way. I hope that gives you comfort. And personally, I'd be making a sharp exit and heading to the 50th birthday party for some adult chat and booze! Thinking of you xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - I was literally howling with laughter at the freebies you picked up today 😂 Brilliant! Think your Dad will really appreciate all the sperm shaped items at work in your office ha ha! If be really interested to know which clinics you were most impressed with as we're almost certainly going abroad if it comes to another fresh cycle. I've always thought Serum would be our port of call but may consider Spain as the airports are much easier for us x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nickynack, sounds like my evening is very similar to yours! I've just come home from DH's nieces 2nd birthday gathering. Thought it was going to be a small family thing but their neighbours turned up with children and their other neighbour made an appearance with a 3 day old newborn, like you I could have cried! I'm so happy for people but it's just makes me feel like I want a baby so badly!  I felt myself just staring and then had to exit into another room. 
Like Sarah said only you can decide if you want to use wedding fund and a wedding is what you make of it. Me and DH went to NYC for our wedding and apart from the cost of the holiday the actual wedding part cost us 40 dollars! But the memories we took away are never ending.  

Amy, love the freebies you came away with glad you got to talk with some clinics.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - I am very impressed with your sperm-shaped freebies  hilarious. Sounds like you've had a fab day.

NickyNack - I know the feeling. A pregnant friend of mine popped into work to say hello to me this afternoon and though it was great to see her, her bump is growing and it's hard to see knowing that she's due the same week I would have been had my June cycle worked. Sighhh. Everyone seems to be having babies at the moment. Have you thought about taking any supplements for egg quality? I don't know if you've mentioned it before or not.

Beccaboo - Enjoy the last day of your holiday tomorrow! I hope the Monday blues aren't too bad. I will be thinking of you... while I'm chilling with a bacon sandwich.  Hope you enjoyed the family party.

MuchMore - Thinking of you  it really is so hard when friends/acquaintances are pregnant.

Smileycat - Sorry to hear about your immunes testing results... it's good that you have a plan now though and you know what you can do to correct it, even though there's a bigger cost involved. I hope it all goes well for you. AFM with alcohol I'm abstaining completely; I know it's all personal choice but I feel much more comfortable having nothing at all in the 3 months before cycling again. So hopefully I've had my last drink for the next 18 months maybe!

Snowy white - Hope you enjoyed lots of lovely baby cuddles today.

lillie - Have you done any more tests today? How are you feeling?

Cara - Great news that you can get started again so soon, that's fab, wishing you lots of luck. 

Hi to anyone I've missed, hope you're all having a fab weekend. One more working day for me then a week off.  Just spending a bit of time online tonight thinking about Christmas presents... I love shopping. And watching Jodie Marsh in a documentary about making babies.


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovelies

I'm just biding my time till 10 now when I need to do my ovitrelle injection. Drug free day tomorrow - my poor tum will be relieved, I seem to have caused quite a lot of bruising this time round. I think probably because I have rushed a few injections.

MuchMore - so sorry about your friend who has had a surprise bfp. To be honest I'm sceptical about how much of a 'surprise' these things are. Didn't she think she could be last time round? So she has already had one supposed scare? You would think she would be more careful if she was really not trying. I think there is some kind of pride about getting pg accidentally rather then being all grown up and 'trying'. Humph, it annoys me at how dishonest people can be with the stories they spin about themselves. I think that is one good thing about ff is that it is a quite honest place because there is no gain by spinning stories here.
(This is a sore point because a friend 'accidentally' got pg but actually it turned out that both she and her partner wanted a kid and they were using only ineffective birth control)

NickyNack - I'm so sorry for your tough evening. You are not invisible! Hope you had more fun at the 50th party.
Don't worry too much about your eggs, they don't degrade that quickly (that is, over the course of 5 months). And you have had a bfp which is actually really encouraging. It is hard to know whether tx is ever worth the gamble, but I think it probably is worth it for you. 
Also if you feel you only have a few cycles left then do consider donor eggs because the chances of success are much higher. I'm sure your eggs are fine, it just worth considering if you can only stretch to one or two more cycles.

Goodness, I'm blathering on a bit tonight aren't it?

Smileycat - I'm sure finding out all that stuff with lead quickly to a successful pg - it might be costly but so worth it xxx

Amy - wow brilliant positive stuff from the fertility show  ha ha all the sperm themed freebies really made me laugh   

Westies - hugs my dear. I wish we could get bump/baby blinkers to wear at times.

Cara - glad it sounds positive after all your emotional rollercoaster yesterday. Hope you are getting to rest after your crazy day.

Snowy - hope you had some lovely cuddles with your friends baby. I hope your friend with pnd is ok, it can be so brutal. In fact my ff friend who got the bfp two days ago had it badly and was completely incompacitated and unable to look after her LO for a few weeks or months. But she has recovered enough to want more kids which is good i think.

Beccaboo - thanks. I did have a bit of a clear out, some summer stuff put away and a few things to charity. It does always make me feel like I've done good work  

lillie - how are you feeling?

ljh - how was the show - did you get a massive haul of sperm shaped freebies?   

Hi to Nahla, Kalm, Babycakes, Amoeba, and anyone else
Have a lovely sunday everyone.
I'm off to get my trigger shot ready!


xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello Clems  
Wildflower I hope trigger has gone well. Enjoy the day of not being a pin cushion won't you  
You are actually spot on about my friend. She freely admits to not having been careful. It's hard cos she is quite emotionally immature and actually has serious health issues at the mo for which she needs surgery, so all of us close to her are struggling to be positive about this cos it seems such unwise timing. And I am struggling even more because she is quite dependent on me for emotional support. So I'm trying hard to put in some distance. She texts me after most twinges and symptoms and when she gets a bfp. I've had to stop my phone giving me notifications when she texts cos it does my head in so much. And I really don't feel able to tell her at the mo about why it's difficult for me. I have no idea if this will make any sense, but telling her feels like one more defeat ... like I couldn't manage to conceive in the first place, and now, just to add to the shame of that, I have to ask her not to be happy about her bfp around me cos I'm too fragile. Heck I'm probably just being proud but I kinda feel like keeping my stuff hidden from her is the only bit of self respect I have left in all of this. 
Gosh that makes me sound bonkers!
Of course my counsellor would tell me that this is actually just a trigger to my own grief. I am generally a really positive person and haven't felt really down about the IVF stuff that often in these past few weeks. I've been trying not to suppress anything but I've genuinely been happy and positive for what's ahead. I guess this has just given my feelings of grief and sadness a bit of a shove  
Nickynack I am soooo with you on how you felt today. We are the only couple among all our siblings who don't have kids and it can be painful being with them all. I totally know the invisible feeling too. It's like we don't count as much ... Even though we know they love us to bits. 
Amy, all I can say is ... Classy!  I love all the sperm paraphernalia! Especially the pen with the baby  
Beccaboo enjoy the last day of hols  
Night night all.


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
Quite annoyed, just wrote out a big long post and then my tablet died and I lost it all. Grr! Let me try again.

Nickynack: sorry you've been feeling so low today. Hope the 50th party was a better experience for you. Also hope your ankle  starts to improve. I know I'm simply miserable when I'm in pain!

Wildflower: enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. I was in the injecting at 10 club tonight too. Started injecting cetrotide for my FET. I'm doing it at 10 each night so it fits in with my shifts.

Sarah: enjoy your week off next week. And how exciting to start planning Christmas presents!

Amy: love all the sperm nick nacks! We were at the fertility show today too. Didn't get any sperm nick nacks though. Got some magazines and half price pregnacare. Went to a seminar on coping strategies which made us realise were actually coping quite well!

Muchmore: it's tough when friends get pregnant. We learnt today in the seminar on coping at the fertility show that it's perfectly normal to struggle with these things. Comforting to know these feelings are not unique!

Beccaboo: sorry your nieces party ended up being so child full! Hope your evening was better.

Hugs to everyone! 

AFM: as I mentioned above I started meds for FET today. The tablets are fine but the injections are a bit scary. I have to mix the powder and water together and its a bit fiddly! The needle is pretty big and the injection site really stings! I have to do it at work tomorrow night as an on a sleep shift. At least it's only for 7 days. Am so happy that the clinic fast tracked everything and we could start again so soon. Should be transferring before the end of the month.


----------



## wildflower

Cara what medicine is it that you are mixing powders and water for? Do you have a pink needle and a yellow needle?

Muchmore that friendship sounds quite tricky and I don't think you are bonkers at all, it makes sense I think.

Xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all, apologies for an AFM post but have had a pretty rough night and need some advice from you lovely lot! As I said yesterday I started meds for my FET. Progynova tablets and cetrotide injections (wildflower I have a yellow needle and a grey one). I took 3 tablets spaced through the day and injected at 10pm. About an hour later I started to feel vaguely sick and then wewent to bed. A couple of hours later iI was awake with the most horrific nausea and have been ever since, only managing to doze on and off. I haven't actually been sick just feel pretty grim. Still managing to drink water fine and will try eating in a bit. I had OHSS back in June and this is not as bad as that but still unpleasant. I only have 6 more injections left. So, have any of you taken cetrotide and had a similar reaction? Is it something I need to bother clinic with or do I just power through to the end of the week? I hope it doesn't last all week, will be a pretty miserable week. On the positive side I've had to call in sick to work today so won't have to do injection at work tonight! Thank you lovelies!


----------



## LJH80

Cara I was on centrotide last time and didn't have a bad reaction at all. I hope it was a one off for you and it doesn't last all week!

Nickynack, I hope the party was good and you managed to have a drink and some fun and forget about your horrible day? 

Afm I thought I would update you in the show, I didn't come away with any sperm related items at all!! But did come away feeling very positive and encouraged about treatment abroad. We had made appointments with doctors with a few so had proper in depth consultations that they had prepared for as I filled in forms few weeks ago and also saw people on the spot. Westies interestingly it was serum we got the worse consult from and the dr was a bit random and reviewed our case completely different to every single other one that day so we didn't get a good vibe, she seemed to have misinterpreted some of my info on the form but when I corrected her on my history she continued with what she thought originally so we have ruled that out even though they are much cheaper than the Spanish clinics but maybe we just got unlucky on the day, there was another Greek one though that we really liked and the Dr was great I'll did out the details later and on you a list of the ones we saw and my opinions, What was very interesting is every single doctor we spoke to apart from serum (about 8 in total) all said pretty much the same thing, they were all astounded at my dosage of drugs saying if i don't get a lot of eggs medication is actually the worse thing for me and will damage the quality of eggs which could be why I have struggled with fertilisation and almost all said the drugs would be minimal with them. With low ovarian reserve the numbers will never be high so the focus must be on quality and over stimulation will do more harm than good! Seriously every single Dr rechecked to see if I had really said 450 menopur so that made us a bit angry about my last few cycles but also positive that there are different protocols out there that may work for us. A few also said they would use "pooling or banking" for my situation so I would have almost natural cycles with minimal drugs and they will just gather eggs and bank them until I have at least 6-8 blastos then use genetic testing to select the best to put back in. The Spanish clinics really did seem streets ahead and ivfspain and ivi Spain were the standouts for us (the doctors were just amazing and we felt they understood our case and discussed it with us in a way we never had before) another 2 from Greece and Israel came close seconds in terms of our confidence in them. It was a shame that we never felt we got anywhere near this detail or personalised plan with the Nhs and are even more sure now we have wasted 2 cycles. One Dr said my two attempts had been managed so poorly he will treat me as a brand new case as really nothing can be learnt from my 2 previous cycles. So we have decided that ivf Spain is the choice for us, it's a little more pricey than some of the  others but they impressed us so much we feel very confident about our next cycle. He told me to be patient and hopefully it's just a numbers game and not quality so his plan will take more time but he is sure we will win in the end.


----------



## wildflower

Cara I'm sorry you feel rubbish. Definitely call the clinic! Maybe it's just a coincidence that you have a sickness bug?

Ljh all your positive news about clinics abroad sound fantastic! I think it's understandable that the nhs have a more blanket approach due to their limited resources, and that a private clinic will have a much more refined and better approach. No need to be angry about that, but fab that you have a plan in place now. I hope you can cycle again soon, really looking forward to hearing good news from you! Xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks so much for all ur lovely posts and words of encouragement and support. It's so great that you all understand and feel the same way. We made quite a sharp exit from my sisters and went to the other party but on the way I got upset and DP said I had to get a grip as I couldn't be like that every time I see family or people with kids - I don't want to feel like this, I hate feeling like this but can't help the way I feel   he says I need to feel more determined and turn it around that I will be a mum one day.
Anyway got to the party and was ok and had prosecco to help numb the pain   My friend was there who has been through IVF and got BFP on her cyclevdonreslly helped her been there and I had a good time and relaxed. DP however got totally drunk to the point were he couldn't stand up, so taxi home at half 12 and left him on the living room floor - went down this morning and all his clothes were in the washer as he had peed himself - this isn't the first time this has happened lately   I think he has a drink problem and doesn't know when to stop drinking and always drinks far too much - I think he does it as its his way of coping and he has a disciplinary at work coming up and the anniversary (2yrs) of his mother's death next Fri / she was a lovely woman and I really wish she was still here for him well the both of us as she was a nurse too and would have been brilliant. 

Beccaboo - so sorry you went to a similar party, it's so hard isn't it   Hope you have a lovely day today doing something fab xxx your New York wedding sounds fab   more details please xx

Amy - ur sperm collection of stationary type stuff made me smile   and ur right re another go of IVF over a wedding - it's ano brainer   xx

Cara - I think I would maybe call ur clinic if you have similar effects today after taking the cetrotide as although it stung after I injected and the site was a little red, I had no side affects like you have had   Glad you have got started again and fx this is ur time xx

Westies - thanks for ur lovely post - you brought tears to MY eyes! It is so comforting that you all feel the same   It's like a real pain and ache inside that I don't think anyone will understand unless they have been through infertility - ur right recur ovaries bursting out of our tummies!! Hope ur doing ok and looking forward to ur next FET cycle in the New Yr / at least a few of us on here will be going through it again together   Xx

Wildflower - thanks for ur lovely post - good luck with EC tomorrow - will be thinking about you and fx for good number of eggs and enjoy ur injection free day xx I don't know what to do re donar vs my own eggs - my clinic still think I should go with my own eggs while I am producing at least 1 or 2 good quality ones but at same I worry that I will waste my last goes with my own eggs? I dunno it's so hard to decide? Xx

Much more - ur friend sounds a bloody nightmare!! I would defo distance yourself from her at the minute as that's the last thing you need. You are strong and positive considering what you have been through - I think she would be a test for anyone!! Xx

LJH - glad you got on so well at the ff show - I'm the same as you with my low egg reserve and my clinic give me the max drugs - reading ur post to be honest made me feel like - why the hell am I bothering as it's not going to work then?? I can't afford to go abroad, it's just not feasible for me with work either so not an option. But fab for you and hopefully the Spanish clinic will work their wonders and give you your BFP   Xx

Sarah - ur right everyone everywhere is having babies at the minute!! And yes I'm going to give the supplements a go this time and order some tomorrow hopefully xx

Hope everyone else is ok and I'll keep checking in to see how you are all doing xx


----------



## LJH80

Nicky - I am glad you had a good time at the party in the end, I am sure your dh will be feeling bad today!! In terms of treatment I don't think the clinic abroad will do anything different necessarily other than have different approach, but even if I cycled again in the UK I would definitely suggest a lower dose of medicine as it all makes sense now. Why bother trying to get loads of eggs when I could just focus on getting a really good quality 1 or 2! I have found the foreign clinics much cheaper than UK when adding up the costs but I am yet to get a proper quote so not 100% on prices yet. 

Wildflower I do understand that the Nhs is doing its best and I am truly grateful  but I feel they are actually spending more money by not speaking to me or exploring all my options I do think if I had a more specific protocol maybe it wouldn't have failed twice, I personally have only seen my dr 2 times in 2 years, and that was to sign off papers so maybe a better approach is needed in some clinics.


----------



## NickyNack

The thing is LJH I do get so confused and really unsure who is right and who is wrong - I kinda want to believe in my clinic, they are in the top ten clinics in the UK and have managed to get at least 4 people I know their BFP - these ladies may not have my problems but I'm going to go with my clinic and what they think is the right course of action for me and if it's not meant to be then it's not meant to be and I'll just have to accept that. No matter what we do, what diets we have, what drugs we take its all about luck and if it's meant to work it will and I think that is out if any clinic's hands no matter what they do or what treatment they offer. We have to go with what feels right for all of us individually xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh & cara how did you manage to come away from the fertility show without any sperm shaped things? I'm pleased you both found it useful  

Westies I will go through all the info I have & let you know the names of the clinics I was impressed by   sorry to hear you were faced with so many babies at work, I hope today has been easier for you x  

Beccaboo I'm sorry your nieces party was difficult   I hope you have had a nice day today & the Monday blues after two weeks off aren't too bad x  

Sarah I hope you enjoy your week off work x  

Cara sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish   Did you speak to your clinic about it? I hope you start to feel better soon x  

Muchmore you don't sound bonkers at all   It does seem quite careless that your friend 'accidentally' got pregnant after the scare after her honeymoon   I hope you are able to take a step back x  

Ljh great that you came away from the fertility show feeling really positive, I thought it was really helpful being able to speak to so many foreign clinics about treatment x  

Nickynack I'm sorry to hear dp seems to be using alcohol to cope with things at the moment   See what happens with getting another round of funded treatment but don't rule out treatment abroad without looking into it further, it is much cheaper than in the uk & you can have scans & stuff over here so may only need to go abroad for a week or so which you might be able to fit in with work x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok x  

Wildflower I really hope ec goes well tomorrow & you get lots of lovely eggs x  

Hello kalm, amoeba, smileycat, snowy, helen, nahla, Babycakes & anyone else I've missed  

Pleased you were impressed with my haul of goodies from the fertility show   might have to add googly eyes to the sperm stress ball just to make me smile   went to the gym today & did an hour on the new stepper, it said I did 7000 steps & wanted me to do 5 mins to cool down, but then I decided if I cooled down a bit faster than it was suggesting I could get up to 7500 steps but because I had increased the speed on the cool down it then wanted me to do another 5 mins cooling down!   Decided I better stop otherwise I could have ended up there the rest of the day!


----------



## KALM

Just a quick one, to say will be thinking of you tomorrow Wildflower and hope EC goes well.

Will try to post properly to everyone soon.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely ladies!
Thankyou for all your kind words. Friend is still replanning life madly even though only 4 weeks and I am still trying not to be a kill joy but to be realistic too. And I am also giving myself a bit more space from it all. 
Ljh, I had the same thoughts as you re high doses of Menopur and low amh. In the end I actually asked my NHS consultant outright whether he would choose to withhold my treatment cycle if I only wanted to take 300 instead of 450. He grudgingly agreed To let me do 300 if I really wanted to, but I decided to take his advice in the end and went with 450. It was the worst cycle I ever did, with 3 eggs but 0 fert. After that I went private and clinic agreed 300 was the best dose to do. I honestly did better on it, even if I never got a bfp. So I am an advocate for asking for lower doses when you're only working on a few eggs. 

Wildflower all the very best for tomorrow!


----------



## lillieb87

wildflower good luck today hun x


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck for EC Wildflower, I hope it all goes smoothly for you x

Sorry I've been AWOL - worked Friday, Saturday, Sunday and in again today. In London tomorrow for my appointment with Dr Gorgy so it's all go! Hoping to catch-up and post properly while on the coach tomorrow. Hope everyone's OK xx


----------



## lillieb87

sorry for the afm post girls I've tested daily since thurs an still faint positive tested on clear blue this morning  (digital) an says not pregnant....so confused! ringing Gp 2day for bloods but think it's game over x


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Lillie, i'm sorry to read your post this morning, I really hope this isnt the end, and the GP has better news for you.    for you sweetie.
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck wildflower for EC today. Thinking of you. 

Lillie, I think trying to get in to have bloods done with GP would be a wise decision so you can know for sure. So sorry if it isn't a viable pregnancy.  thinking of you Lillie xxx


----------



## lillieb87

had a phone consult with Dr who wants bloods doing today an my blood pressure an weight....whoops think my BMi is over!!


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I really hope you get good news from your blood tests, thinking of you xxx  

Wildflower I hope it goes well today x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

wildflower good luck for EC! Sending you lots of positive vibes. 

lillie hope your bloods come back with good news


----------



## CaraJ

Wildflower good luck for EC today! Hope it goes well.
Lillie praying you get good news from your bloods today. If nothing else it'll give you a definitive answer you can start to deal with.
I'm feeling much less sick today and have decided I don't need to phone clinic. I don't think it's the cetrotide as I injected last night and didn't have the same reaction. I think it was a combination of the effects of the progynova tablets and being emotionally burnt out from such a crazy week. I'm so glad I had to phone in sick yesterday as the rest did me the power of good! I'm still feeling kind of sick most of the time but I think it's just my body complaining that I'm filling it with meds again! Am finding the mixing of the cetrotide tricky and stressful but am managing it.


----------



## wildflower

Just in post recovery. 4 eggs collected, all good. Will go home and rest shortly. xxx


----------



## lillieb87

great news wildflower now u rest up!! fx Barry sings his heart out 2nite!!

Sarah one thing ticked off! Jan will b here b4 we know it!

cars glad ur feeling a little better hun the rest was probably well needed!!

afm just got back to work from docs....to b met by my friend who just returned after maternity waving a finger at me....she's engaged....I am really happy for her but had to run to my office an lock myself in an cry!!! will I ever get my happily ever after?? God I sound like such a b**ch an honesty girls am not usually like this!!


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower congratulations on your 4 lovely eggs, lets hope barry works his magic tonight & you get good news in the morning x  

Lillie I am so sorry that you are having such a rubbish day   you really don't need to be faced with a friend just returning from maternity leave & announcing her engagement when you are going through so much at the moment   I hope you get your happy ever after real soon xxx  

Cara great news that you are feeling better x  

Westies I hope your appointment with dr g goes well tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all.

Wildflower, thats great news on the 4 eggs. Still have all my fx for good fertilisation and that Barry keeps singing for them overnight! Rest up for the rest of today.
xx

Hi Lillie, it always seems to happen doesnt it that we have a down day and other people seem to get everything. When do you get the blood test results. Thinking of you lillie and one day you will have your happy ever after of being that mummy. Try and think of the things that are positive in your life right now, thats what I always try to do to stay positive and sane! xx

Cara, I always wonder what effect those meds have on our bodies. I know we have to take them but i feel so much better when I come off them. I took progynova tablets and although I never felt ill on them I cant say I felt great although couldnt put my finger on why! Im glad you got some rest though, I think that does wonders like you say.  

Hi Sarah, back at work today, Monday morning blues have hit! I was thinking of you starting your week off, did you have your bacon sarnie this morning?! What plabns have you got for your week off? xx

Snowy - I went in M&S at lunch and noticed that all the christmas sandwiches are in as have Pret got theirs in so I thought of you?! have you tried any yet, Turkey and stuffing?!

Westies, I thought you were probably busy in work these last few days. Do you find the days go quick being so busy? All the best with Dr Gorgy tomorrow and hope you come away with a plan. What are your plans on starting again, will you now wait until after xmas or hoping to get a FET in before?

LJH - thats really interesting on what you said about being on really high doses of medication. Im NHS funded and with low AMH too my clinic didnt put me on high dose and when I had my follow up after my fresh go, the consultant said if I did another fresh then he again wouldnt increase my gonal F dose as he doesnt think it would make any difference to me producing more eggs. Is funny how different clinics do things isnt it. With what you said in mind, when I go for my follow up I wont suggest increasing the dosage which I had thought about mentioning. Instead, I intend on taking those COq10, royal jelly and maca supplements to see if that can help numbers and concentrate on quality eggs.

Muchmore, I think a bit of space from your friend sounds good as all you want is to hear her going on her life all the time. I have friends like that which I distance myself from now as its always all about them. xx

Amy, I am impressed by your stepper activity yesterday, that is very good work...hard work! 
Did you have a treat in the evening to reward your efforts?

Hi Nickynack, How was the rest of your weekend?
Yes me and DH decided to take ourselves abroad to get married, just us two. I always wanted to get married in NY and DH never wanted a big wedding as he hates all that attention. I purchased a wedding dress from Coast and off we went. We grabbed a couple of witnesses who were also getting married and needed witnesses at their ceromony. After the marriage ceremony we wandered round NYC in our wedding gear doing the different sights, it was one of my best memories and I absolutely loved it. You could do something like that if you wanted to get married, a wedding and a holiday rolled into one! I would recommend it. xx

Hi Amoeba, Helen, Smileycat, Nahla, Kalm, Maisy, and everyone else.

Back at work today but Ive checked my calendar and its only 6 weeks this coming friday until Xmas day. I think I can just about cope with 6 weeks until next holidays! 
xx


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower - well done on your 4 eggs today, I hope you are home and resting up and fx for some good fert news in the morning 

Lillie I hope you get your results soon and its good news, sorry you are having such a stressful time waiting and that others peoples good news is coming at a bad time. Although hopefully you will also have some good news to share soon

Westies good luck with your appt tomorrow I hope it goes well...I still need to sort my life out after this weekend but will send on some details about the clinics I spoke to soon 

Cara I'm glad you are not feeling so bad now and hope that the nausea doesn't come back

Beccaboo I hope the first day hasn't been too bad, I always find a Monday goes quick so hope it has for you too. Your clinic seems to be taking the right approach for you so that sounds positive and that they know what they are doing

Much more - I do think after this weekends advice and what I have read since that it makes sense in my case to lower dose of drugs. Why try to force high numbers when the quality of whatever we get could be effected anyway and never work, but I totally get that everyone is different and sometimes it's just about trying different things. It just seems a waste when looking back but I guess they just have to try, I still also do think that my first attempt on a long protocol was definitely the wrong decision for my case and stopping my cycle completely made my chances of any eggs worse.

Amy you are putting me to too much shame with all this working out, I have vowed to get back on it this week running and then insanity next week, I have set myself a target for Christmas to loose a stone as done nothing but pig out since my last bfn. 

Afm I am just waiting for some info from ivf Spain in terms of costs and then we will start booking some flights. I know the doctor wants me to go on the pill for a few days to plan my period then fly over for tests on day 2 including fsh and amh and have an ultrasound. Then he says I can start treatment straight away, he actually said we could start in Dec after my 1st proper period this month but I think we will wait until Jan.
I took today off to sort through all the info but we had a pretty wild night in London Saturday so I have to admit other than putting a load of washing in and ironing 4 shirts for dh (a real treat as I am not the sort of wife who irons her husbands shirts haha) I have hardly moved from the sofa!!


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope the bloods give a more positive story. Those clear blue digital ones are a bit rubbish. It kept telling me 1-2 weeks when i should have been further along. Maybe they're just not that sensitive to low levels.

Well done on EC Wildflower. Fx for Barry tonight!

Beccaboo - I actually have an M&S Christmas sandwich in my bag for tonight's dinner (have no time for anything else as off to preg club straight from work). So far I've tried M&S and Boots' offerings. Surprisingly Boots was better. Can't wait to have the Pret one as that is usually the best.

Quick one from me as I'm in a rush but love to all x


----------



## wildflower

Lillie - sorry to hear you are still in limbo on the bfp. I'm still hopeful. Remember that a false negative is possible with a pee stick - that is much more likely than a false positive. Hope you can get your blood test sorted quickly. 

LJH - exciting that you can start tx in spain so quickly  

Beccaboo - 6 weeks wow! I am so completely unprepared :/ Plenty of time to get cracking though!

Cara - glad to hear you feel better and i hope the rest of your medication has no negative side effects!

afm - Thanks so much for all your good wishes, I love the barry references - some people would wonder what on earth you lot are going on about!! I'm feeling pretty good really, last ec I was totally battered and in pain but I'm hardly bleeding and feel pretty well. I doubt that impacts the result at all but it is just nice not to feel rubbish. I have spent all afternoon in bed which has been nice too  

A question: does anyone know if I should carry on having the Coenzyme Q10 or not? I checked the AngelBumps Fertility Protocol and she says I should - but the label does say not to take during pregnancy. I'm sure it says that because that is what it says on ALL supplement labels, and I know I'm not pg yet but you are meant to eat like you are pg during the 2ww aren't you? I'm a bit confused...


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower all the info we researched on all supplements were very conflicting and we decided it was probably ok but just in case we stopped all but folic acid during the 2ww


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower I figured the coq10 was for egg quality so stopped taking it after ec & just took the pregnacare then x  

Beccaboo I made a coffee cake yesterday so had some of that as my treat!  

Ljh I'm sure I cancel out most of my exercise with treats!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well done on your 4 eggs wildflower  fx for Barry and the sperm/egg dance being successful tonight   xxx  

Lillie sorry to hear you're in limbo with bfp. The digital ones are known for being inaccurate and I believe that the fact you still have lines on poas then you still have bfp. Hope the bloods provide the answers xxx   

LJH my consultant agrees that high dose can damage eggs so wouldn't go higher than 400...and that was as a last ditch attempt after little response in my 3rd round. Glad you're looking to the future and putting a plan together for continuing journey abroad xx

Amy am jealous of your haul of goodies!   The soerm shaped pens and stress ball sound fab    xx

Hello to everyone and hope you're all doing ok xxx  

AFM am still busy with work and marking, it's like it's never ending! For some reason had really poor sleep over weekend just not sure why, but it's resulted in me getting black bags under eyes - so much so my mum asked if DH had punched me through the night     Hoping to get a better sleep tonight as I am shattered x


----------



## NickyNack

Yeahhh Wildflower that's fab news on ur 4 eggs, hope they get on ok tonight a and Barry gets busy swooning them   Glad ur not too sore after EC too and u had a nice relaxing afternoon, fx for good fertilisation lovely   Xxxx

Lillie you poor thing, really hope the blood tests confirms a BFP - maybe it's just too early for the clear blue hun    do you find out tomorrow? Will keep everything crossed for you    Xxx

Ameoba nice to hear from you from under ur pile of books   hope you get a better nights sleep xx

Amy - glad you are back at ur gym and found the stepper, coffee cake sounds yummy 😋 xx

Snowy hope ur class goes ok and you enjoy ur festive sarni - DP got me some festive m&s soup which was rather nice and packed full of veg   xx

Beccaboo ur NYC wedding sounds amazing and so lovely that it was just you 2 and yer I think we will go down the abroad route with just close family and a few friends rather than a big wedding here. Hope ur doing ok, and hey did you find any good deals on macca powder? Hope ur exercise is coming along and ur enjoying the gym and getting a run in 😘 xx

Cara sounds like you had a little bug then rather than it been the cetrotide, glad you feel better after ur day off work and some rest xx

Hope everyone else is ok I will do more personals tomorrow just about to watch that SAS programme   xx

AFM - ankle still sore and the wound isn't healing too well so hoping they will sign me off for another week so it heals more before I return to work - got my follow up check with the consultant tomorrow night. DP suggested that we book an app with the councillor at our clinic as she really helped last time xx


----------



## KALM

Fab news wildflower and fx Barry is in fine tuneful firm for happy news in the morning. My clinic nutritionist told me to stop taking the CoQ10 after EC.

Lillie, oh what a tough time hon, thinking of you and hope you get those blood test results soon to be sure one way or another.

All I can manage as can hardly keep eyes open... Sorry!


----------



## Beccaboo

Wildflower, hoping you hear good news this morning on fertilisation. Xx


----------



## wildflower

Just got the call. All four eggs fertilized and I'm booked in for a two day transfer tomorrow. That could change I guess but makes sense with my history of poor quality embies.
Really pleased with that . Xx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower that's great news   good old barry!


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news Wildflower  x

Lillie - how are you doing? What's the latest? I hope everything's OK x

Hello everyone else. Currently on the coach to London but feeling a little icky so will catch-up and post another time xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Wildflower, 100% fertilisation rate, go you! That's brilliant. Xx

Westies, hope you appointment goes well today. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Great news Wildflower and thank you Barry!

Good luck today Westies with Dr G.

Lillie - thinking of you today and really hope those blood tests give good news.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Wildflower  xx


----------



## LJH80

Wow excellent fert rates wildflower


----------



## NickyNack

Aw Wildflower that's amazing news, I'm so pleased for you Hun    😘 Xxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

CC's, so how are we all today?

LJH, Im glad you getting all the information together for your next treatment in Spain. How does that all work with taking time off work and will you have to make a few trips or stay over there for a bit? Ive always wondered about the logistics of it all abroad. 
Where did you end up going in London on Saturday? xx

Hi Snowy, How was pregnancy club? What did they go through with you, is it like all the antenatal classes? Hope you enjoyed your xmas sandwich, I hardly ever eat bread but I'm tempted to try a Pret one! 

Amy, yum I love coffee cake, home made too is even better. 

Hi Amoeba, hope you had a better nights sleep last night. Just think, its only 6 weeks until xmas holidays and the schools break up, not long to wait. 

Hi Nickynack, Yes still doing daily gym classes and runs! Went out this morning with DH at 6am before work. It was dark but I purchased some groovy Nike trousers which have reflective sides in a zebra type pattern so made me get up because I wanted to wear them! 
Hope the check up on your ankle goes well tonight and I would definitely see if you can get signed off longer if its still really sore.
Regarding Maca powder I found some on Amazon which is by Whole Foods Organic online and its an ok price via their website too - https://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/maca
There are several size bags. Its pretty expensive but thought if I take a scoop every other day with a smoothie it might last me a while. Ive spent out this month so it might have to wait for payday so Il start taking it Dec and probably most of January.  xx

Lillie, how are things today with you? When do you get your blood tests back? xx 

Wildflower, Hows things with you generally today after getting your fantastic news this morning? Hope you are resting up and drinking lots of water. xx

Westies, I hope you surviving the coach journey and had a good follow up session. xx 

Hello everyone else, im having that 4pm slump, ready to go home. Tonight me and DH have to clear our upstairs bedrooms as finally we are having our new carpet fitted! Cant wait to get it fitted. 
xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone 😘

Amy - just ordered my COQ 10 tablets from Health Span and got the £5 off so thanks for that my lovely 😘 xx

Hi Beccaboo - I've added the Maca powder you suggested to my wish list on Amazon and like you will purchase this at the end of the month along with Kalm's suggested Apimist and also the wheat grass stuff (good idea on adding it to a smoothie - I have one everyday so will just scoop some in) I've just done a load of Xmas shopping on-line so my funds are running low too   also ordered myself a few clothes  on the Oasis on line sale to cheer me up ha ha   I'm glad ur still getting ur running in especially in ur snazzy new running leggings   there are some fab designs out there now. I'm off to the specialist tonight and defo going to ask for another week's sick note as not only is my ankle sore but the wound/stitches aren't healing that quickly and keep weeping plus I can only get my converse trainer on left untied so work is defo not an option - fed up though and can't wait till its bit better so I can get out and about! How exciting getting ur carpets fitted, nothing better than new carpets   we had new carpets and laminate flooring laid this time last year after decorating and it made such a difference xx

Westies hope ur appointment goes well and you feel a bit better xx

Lillie - any news on ur blood tests Hun A bern thinking about you all day with my fx    Xx

Wildflower - congrats again and hope ur special 4 go on to divide into top blast embies ready for ET and you never know you may have some frosties too 😘☺ Xxx

Hello to everyone else, had a day of rest today as did a little too much yest so caught up on some TV on my planner and online Xmas shopping, curled up with my cats and my ankle elevated   Got a yummy stew in my slow cooker bubbling away so just need to add dumplings later on 😋 Calked my clinic and me and DP are booked in with the councillor we saw before Tue 6pm xx


----------



## Nahla

Hallo lovely CCs,

wildflower, thats great news! I keep my fingers crossed all 4 embies keep developping fine...

beccaboo: new carpet sounds great! 

Lillie, any news yet? I keep thinking of you and really hope you get good news! 

LJH, what you said about egg quality sound good to me. My doctor in Israel also told me it is better to concentrate on quality than quantity! sounds like you have chosen a good clinic

Nickynack, I hope you got signed off for another week...may your ankle heal well! 

Amoeba, your job sounds really stressful! remind me, when can you start the adoption process? 

Cara, I hope you feel better now! 

afm: not much to report except that I start to feel uncomfortable dressing/ undressing me and my son. as he is without nappies recently and uses the potty all the time I have  to do it constantly...well, but finally I have chosen all this and cant complain too much. just worrying a bit the babies could suffer from me doing too much physically...but I cant change it. 

xx


----------



## lillieb87

quick afm will catch up fully later Dr said results will b
back back 2day an they will call....no call so called myself 15 mins ago....I pushed for thyroid testin to as read this can cause early miscarriage....receptionist told me tsh/t4 is at 4.8 (what!! it was 3.2 in july) I said what about pregnancy result she said it says here ur pregnant....I asked what hcg level was an cud tell she was getting panicked/didn't know what I was on about so I requested a doc to call me.....the wait continues....


----------



## lillieb87

scoop hcg came back at 18?? re test Thursday to see if it's increasing or decreasing. ...not holding my breath....it's a low level!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie fx those numbers increase, 18 is relatively low but am certain it's within the 'expected' range so try to remain positive xx


----------



## wildflower

Lillie. Was it a doctor you spoke to? That does seem low


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - sorry you had an annoying day with lots of phone calls and uncertainty. A level of 18 would explain why you're not getting "pregnant" appear on a Clear Blue digital test as I think that needs 50. I think the FRERs require 25 so that explains why you're getting a faint line. Good luck for your re-test on Thursday honey xx

Beccaboo - today was my trip to London for my initial consultation with Dr Gorgy re: immunes. My follow-up was postponed from last Thursday to the 19th as the consultant was ill x

Just a quick AFM - the coach was making me feel a bit icky this morning as it was a really old one and felt really hot. I thought it was a good idea to wear a jumper today - never again on a coach!!! I'm just about to leave Victoria for my home journey and plan to have a snooze on the way home to make the time go quicker. My phone battery is quite low so just a quick note to say that I'll update properly tomorrow re: my appointment. It was very complicated and I've written lots of notes. Dr G yawned pretty much the whole way through the consultation and the office was like disorganised chaos but I was warned about that before (thanks Smileycat!). I didn't think DH would need to come today as we're not testing for a fresh cycle but to use our frosties but Dr G seemed a bit annoyed that he wasn't there and some of the blood tests he wants us to have involve DH having blood taken too. I'm really confused about this as surely at this stage it doesn't matter as the embryos have already been made?!?! Need to go through the list of tests tomorrow and find out exactly what they all are. I've had the majority done today and have spent a small fortune (a lot more than I had estimated!) and we still have the NK Cells one to pay for. Need to come back up with DH to have bloods taken together for that. Spoke with DH about it briefly on the phone earlier and he freaked out as he's just so busy with work and already stressing as we're going away Mon-Fri at the end of the month. I almost burst in to tears after I left the clinic as I just feel so overwhelmed by it all. I then went to John Lewis Oxford Street and bought myself a treat from Jo Malone. Oops! Right. Will catch-up and post properly tomorrow xx


----------



## LJH80

Lillie I'm not an expert on all the numbers but I hope they keep rising and all will be good news on Thursday, try to stay positive (I can imagine how impossible that must feel right now) 

Nickynack, glad you rested today and your stew and dumplings sounds amazing I am jealous! Also glad you made an appt with the counsellor you saw before

Nahla yes I agree it does make since now inhale thought about it, I hope I have the same success with mine as you have with yours x I hope you don't get too uncomfortable and have some help sometimes?

Beccaboo, you can choose whatever suits in terms of visits even choosing to have scans and bloods here but obviously they prefer you to be there and from day 8 until egg collection is best really. We are going for a 1 day visit in jan and then back for stimms and egg collection, I am buying more holidays from work next year so I can relax through treatment and stay in Spain for the whole process, my work are understanding so will let me take as much time as I need. As for London we had a fab night, we went to the Mondrian hotel's rumpus champagne bar to start which is a rooftop bar with amazing views of London, we then went into shoreditch for cocktails, wine, and tequila!! Before finishing with our evening meal at midnight in an Indian street food restaurant called Dishoom which was very nice but by that time after fizz, cocktails, shots and wine we probably would have found anything good (but I think it was!) so we had our first wild blowout since bfn and are now back on the boring wagon until Christmas where we have allocated ourselves another small blowout before treatment in Jan  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all ok xx


----------



## LJH80

Westies, sorry you had a stressful day and it ended up costing a lot more then you anticipated, I really wish Drs would be more specific with what they want upfront, it would save us all a lot of time and money sometimes! 
But hats off on the Jo Malone purchase..what did you get? Do you get discount at JL now?


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - your night out in London sounds fun  I wouldn't have known what tests the Dr wanted us to have and the total cost until today as it was my first consultation. Because I live so far away, I didn't really want to go and digest the info, come back and then have the blood taken as it would mean a separate trip but will have to come back up again anyway now with DH   I tried to estimate the cost based on the tests I thought I would need and used the costs on the clinic's website but there were others that he's asked for that has bumped up the total cost. It's pretty much double what I was expecting it to be (well over £2000!). I bought a diffuser for our hall in Pomegranate Noir as I love that scent. Oh and no discount for temps but that's probably a good thing as I'd spend all my wages! x


----------



## KALM

Wowsers *Wildflower*, a 100% fertilisation rate?! That is awesome, and I can't remember coming across anyone with that before  really hope all 4 do well and maybe you'll get a frostie as well as one to transfer! Or Will you have two transferred if you can? Fingers and toes crossed this is your time!

*lillie* an HCG over 5 is considered pregnant, but 18 is quite low for a few days after OTD. The numbers should be doubling every day. I so hope there is a chance for you and it's just a late implanter. If it's not your time, I'd really get your tsh treated, as just as I know Westies has said before, both her clinic and mine like the level to be below 2. Sending hugs  As this must be such a tough time for you.

*westies*, so sorry today was so overwhelming (and expensive). I think it would have put me off that Dr G seemed disinterested (or didn't you get that impression from the yawning). When we had our consult with Dr nudukwe at zita west he was just so helpful and informative and engaged and positive about what he could do for us, it really gave a great feeling, and made it more bearable having to part with so much money for all the tests! Glad you got yourself a treat, and I hope the journey home is better than the one into town.

*ljh* all sounding really positive about planning a cycle in Spain 

*nicky* I hope you get signed off work for longer!

*nahla* I feel for you! Looking after myself in terms of getting shoes and socks on, and just generally everything being a bit slower, Is hard enough as it is, so it must be doubly so when you have a little one to take care of!

*cara* glad subsequent injections weren't as bad as the first and the reaction you had.

aFM, sorry for lack of posts lately, I've been so busy and tired, but I have been reading. The journey back from Glasgow last Friday was not as bad as the journey up from a feeling sick perspective, but due to delays and missed connections I was 2 hours later home than I should have been ;( I'm feeling blue this week because I'm really not enjoying work. I've only stayed this long there (6.5 years) as I've wanted to stay to get maternity pay, but I so want to leave and not go back after baby is born (I'll need at least a part time job as we can't survive on DP's salary alone, and need to save for our wedding, but I'd love to change jobs). Trouble is if I don't go back I get hardly any maternity pay which we can't manage with, given all we've spent on treatment and hardly any savings left (wedding fund already went Nicky.. A chance of a child was far more important!) right now I just want to be doing work that is straight forward and standard, as I get tired enough as it is by the weekend. But they've given me this piece of bid work to do and it's not straightforward and the timescales are tight, I'm not enjoying it, plus I really don't give a damn about winning it!  so generally feeling grumpy and tired, and even have considered just phoning in suck to get out of it, which is not like me at all!


----------



## LJH80

Westies £2000 OMG no wonder it was a shock!! Hope the diffuser cheers you up on a regular basis though, that is definately one of my favourite scents and love the thought of my house smelling like that all the time


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I am sorry you are having such a tough time at the moment, I hope the next blood test gives you good news x  

Wildflower good luck for et tomorrow x  

Beccaboo I hope you managed to get the bedrooms cleared ready for the new carpet x  

Nickynack I hope your check up this evening has gone well & you are able to have some more time off work to recover, I'm pleased you got sorted with the coq10 & that the discount worked x  

Nahla it sounds like you have your hands full potty training ds while pregnant with twins, I hope you are getting some time to rest x  

Westies I hope you have had a better journey home, it sounds like it was an expensive day but hopefully it will help provide some answers for your next fet, lovely that you got a nice diffuser x  

Ljh I'm please you are feeling so positive about treatment in Spain, I've been getting emails from some of the clinics I saw at the fertility show & they seem really good x  

Cara I hope you are feeling better now x  

Amoeba I did find myself strangely drawn to the donor sperm stands as they had the best goodies!   I hope you manage to get some good nights of sleep x  

Kalm sorry to hear you aren't enjoying work   It must be really difficult to motivate yourself when you don't enjoy it, don't you only have to go back for a certain amount of time to qualify for maternity pay? Hopefully you will be able to find a part time job that you enjoy in the long term x  

Muchmore I hope you are ok & managing to distance yourself from your friend x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Went to the gym tonight & did another hour on the stepper, then came home & watched the secret life of four year olds on channel 4 - very funny!


----------



## IloveWesties

Wildflower - are you still on for transfer today? What time are you in? Good luck! x

Lillie - still sending you positive thoughts  I hope you get good news from your appointment tomorrow x

Amy - sounds like you're getting used to your new gym and the steppers  I missed the Secret Life of Four Year Olds last night but loved it when I watched it last week - so cute! I did have a much better journey home and managed to get some sleep on the coach which made the journey go more quickly  x

LJH - the total cost for all the tests and the initial consultation is £2,540. We'll then need to pay a further £160 for the follow-up when all the tests are in as that is when we will get our protocol so the whole thing will cost £2,700. That's a very significant amount of money for anyone, especially someone who doesn't have a permanent job. Trying not to think about it (and what the money could have bought us!). At least our rented house smells divine  x

KALM - I just got the impression that he was really (too) busy and did feel a little rushed. We spent £210 on the initial consultation though and I know he's one of the best in the country so just went with it and got the blood tests done. I'm putting my trust in him and just hope that whatever he suggests for us works. Is there anyone you can speak with about the work that you're tasked with at the moment? Perhaps say that you're feeling really tired/unwell and think it's too much for you in your situation? I know HR has to be very careful with accommodating pregnant ladies so may be worth looking in to rather than phoning in sick. You could always tell them that you've been thinking of doing that as surely it's in their interests to have you at work doing something else, rather than not having you in at all? x

Nahla - sorry that you're feeling uncomfortable at the moment but it will all be worth it when you have your bundles of joy in a few months x

NickyNack - your day yesterday sounded like bliss! Very productive yet relaxed at the same time. I hope your leg is on the mend and the wound is healing OK. Great that you've managed to get an appointment with the same counsellor and so quickly too x

Beccaboo - hope moving furniture wasn't too stressful last night. Did you get it all done? When is the new carpet arriving? I do love new carpet smell x

LJH - thanks for posting that info about clinics abroad from the Fertility Show. I really wish I could have gone. I'm sorry you didn't get a good impression of Serum. Was Penny the consultant who you saw? I'm not sure what to think other than perhaps it was a one off as I've read so many positive things about her and the clinic and loads of success stories where Serum has worked where so many other clinics have failed. I know they would have been really busy at the show so perhaps she wasn't as thorough as she normally would be? Not good that you walked away with a poor impression though. Having said al of that, it's great that you've made a decision on one of the Spanish clinics and have a plan. 2016 will be an exciting year! x 

Hello everyone else  

AFM - Feeling a bit tired after working Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, then going to London yesterday. Going to do an online grocery order next and then head off to the gym for a long swim, jacuzzi and steam! Will take the pooch for a walk later before collecting the groceries  I said yesterday that I would post the list of blood tests I paid for and had done yesterday, so here it is:
£210 - Antibodies
£220 - KIR genotyping
£550 - PROP (FBC, Coagulation Profile, Antithrombin III, Factor V Leiden gene, Factor II Prothrombin gene, MTHFR gene, Fibrinogen, Free Protein antigen, Lupus anticoagulant, Protein C, Protein S and Anticardiolip Abs
£160 - PAI-1
TOTAL (including £210 consultation fee): £1,350

In the next couple of weeks, DH and I need to get the following group of tests done (£1,190) - NK assay panel, TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio, Leucocyte antibody detection and DQa Alpha. So, with that test, it'll cost £2,540. As I said to LJH, we also need to pay £160 for the follow-up so it's £2,700 in total.

Dr G also wants me to get the Greek tests done again as in March I tested "positive to chronic infection with Ureaplasma, Mycoplasma plus Bacterial Load". It's the only test I've ever done that hasn't been "normal". DH and I took a course of antibiotics (Erythromycin 500mg twice a day for 25 days) and this course was completed just before I started my second fresh cycle (and we're still using the frosties from this cycle). I'll arrange the test directly through Serum, as I did before, as it's cheaper and I've already done it once so know what I'm doing. It's funny though as Serum don't advise re-testing?! Hey ho, we're paying all this money for Dr G's advice so we may as well follow it through! I'm only CD10 today so it's going to be a little while before we get all the test results back. Hopefully by the end of the year as it would be good to have the follow-up appointment with Dr Gorgy before Christmas so we can get our heads around the protocol he advises over the holidays before doing our final FET with our two remaining day six frosties. Here's to 2016!   x


----------



## wildflower

Quick afm - no call from the clinic so it looks like we are going ahead with the 3:20 et today. It means that at least two aren't growing so well, but that really isn't unusual for me - I know I get good fert rates but my embie quality is generally poor - who knows what that means!
So I'll find out later how many are looking ok and what grade they are. I'm just hoping for one decent one   


xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck Wildflower! x


----------



## NickyNack

Good luck and best wishes Wildflower, will be thinking about you this afternoon and keeping everything crossed    Xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower wishing you lots of luck for this afternoon x  

Westies pleased you had a much better journey home on the coach, I really hope you get some answers from all the tests   the new steppers are ok but the gym is a bit soulless, I might have to change in the new year, the gym dp moved to only has two steppers but it does have a pool, sauna & steam x  

Lillie thinking of you x  

Nickynack I hope you got signed off for a bit longer so your ankle has time to recover x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## lillieb87

good luck wildflower xx

wow westies that's a lot of money!!

thanks for all ur support ladies am trying to continue life as normal can't say it's easy.....spoke to consultant this morning who said 18 is lower than expected but will see what happens after tomorrow test if it's increased a scan is a good idea if decreased then the pregnancy won't go any further.....however I also had thyroid tested n it's 4.8! the clinic are faxing my docs 2day an they r putting me on medication for that.....finally!!  just sad it's taken a miscarriage for me to be listened to...I said to consultant I read online thyroid issues can cause miscarriage an he didn't deny it!!

so sorry for afm post I am reading along just finding it hard to concentrate atm!


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - good that you managed to speak with your consultant today and are going to take something to get that thyroid level down. On that note, KALM - it wasn't me who said my clinic likes thyroid to be under 2. Mine is hovering above (think it was something like 2.25 in September) but has been slightly higher around 3 before and all clinics (BCRM, Lister and CRGW) have said that it's fine. Dr Gorgy also said it was fine yesterday but that we needed to "keep an eye on it" x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone.

Lillie, so sorry its all still a bit up in the air at the moment on pregnancy. Roll on tomorrow so you can take that retest and know for sure. Glad you are able to get some medication for the thyroid issues, hopefully this will bring your levels down and help going forward. xx

Wildflower, Good luck for later this afternoon. thinking of you. Im hoping that whatever grade they turn out to be they are proper sticky! 

Now off to a training session for an hour where I might just fall asleep! Il try and get a chair on the back row so I can nod off without being noticed! 

Be back later. xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Hello lovely CC's!
I'm really struggling to keep up with you all at the moment, but read as often as I can!

Wildflower - Good luck for Et today, soon be PUPO!!!   for you x

Lillie - Must be very frustrating to still be ina bit of limbo  - I hope you can get a definate yay or nay soon, but glad you are getting your thyroid issue listened too at last.

WEsties - boo for your expensive tests, its such an unfair thing that not only are we stuck with teh misfortune of not being able to pop out babies willy nilly, we also have to pay for it too.  FX it gives you the positive outcome you deserve.

LJH - ooh, spain options sound great, so glad it all sounds positive for you

Kalm 0 Sorry work is getting you down, I think it might be time for a few lottery tickets?

Beccaboo - hope you dont get caught snoozing at the back!  

AFM - just back from my 28 week midwife appt, Bert is dancing well it seems.  starting to get very tired with work travel now, lots of meetings in london, bristol and nottingham - yuck.

Hello to everyone else I've missed - hope you are all well!

xx


----------



## Nahla

Hello ladies, 

lillie, so sorry all seems a bit undecided at the moment. I keep my fingers crossed you get a positive result tomorrow... 

wildflower, good luck with transfer and I hope you get a frostie as well

westies, that really is quite an amount of money, but if it finally works for you, it will be worth every penny! 

kalm: maybe you should just take a little break... can you get signed off by anyone? 

afm: after my appointment had been delayed twice and I had had the impression that one of the twins hadnt moved a lot during the last few days, I called clinic today and went
in for ctg and scan... the Professor was on duty himself, he was very kind, took a lit of time and answered all my questions. I even got a 3D pic of both faces. finally all is well, they are both fine and growing well. Next appointment in 4 weeks. he even told me he will give me a date for c section at 37+ something, as I had a section before, and with twins there is always a certain risk of rupture in the old scar. thats exactly what I wanted.... feel so relieved and now am pretty sure he is the one I want to do the cs! 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, I am back...Ive had 3 hour long training sessions today and I cant say insurance is the most exciting of subjects! managed to stay awake for the last one though!

Hi Westies, Ouch on the bank balance that trip.  
What do you think your clinic will say when you have your follow up, I presume they are happy to go with whatever protocol you get from Dr G rather than with their own? Hope you also get your next follow up in before xmas with Dr G, it would be good to get all these appointments done this year wont it so you can get going in early 2016. Love the Jo malone diffuser pressie to cheer you up on that long jouney, got to love a bit of Jo Malone. Ive never used the difuser though, might have to purchase.

Hi Nahla, glad you got 3d pics and all is well. So what date does that make your C section planned for. Will you be one of the first CC's to give birth?! 

Hi Babycakes, Glad Bert is still dancing and being very active. Travelling can be so tiring cant it and seems you have been all over the place with your meetings. Make sure you rest up too! xx

Hi Kalm, boo to the job getting you down.  maybe you can get yourself signed off or like Westies said, do you think if you explained to them you were exhausted by the travel then they would get you to do something else? How long have you got to go now until you do actually leave for maternity, would it be january? Are you planning on taking a year do you think? xx

Smileycat, How are you and how is work. What are next steps for you now?

Me and DH did manage to move alot of furniture, I didnt realise how much stuff we had upstairs! It was just awkward as we do not have built in wardobes so had to move all clothes downstairs to move the wardobe and draws out of the dressing room but DH was at home today so he moved alot of furnitre from one room to another when carpet fitters did a room. The good thing about being at work today is carpet is done now and DH has just text to say he has pretty much moved everything back, he is a good sport! So cant wait to get home and see it finished now! xx


----------



## wildflower

Hi ccs 
Happy to say I'm pupo. I have two good embies on board, a 6 cell and an 8. Feeling quite excited. And determined to stay positive during this 2ww. 
I will catch up properly with personals soon xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Wildflower, thats brilliant and definitely go into the 2ww with a positive approach. Good luck.
 xx

Sarah, Howes your week off going? Doing anything nice. xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I have been reading. Working from home today which is very productive 

Oh *Lillie!* my dear I'm sorry that you're having to go through this. Sending you lots of love and hugs. I do hope your HCG levels rise or you find out either way asap. I had a CP in the summer and it was awful waiting, so I know how you feel. As for TSH, I had mine tested recently, Lister clinic and Dr G like it to be below 2.5 for optimal fertility (some clinics prefer 2 or below ) and so you're right to keep pushing on this. They do fluctuate (I don't know why) but good to monitor it. Take care, thinking of you 

*Westies*- Yes indeed Dr G is very thorough and v expensive! I was a bit overwhelmed when I received my results last week, but now I have some answers and a plan I feel much better. The way I see it , I'd rather put my money towards comprehensive testing and immunes treatment and know that I've done everything I possibly can to improve my success rate so that our precious embryos have the right environment. That said, we'll probably be living off noodles and rice for the next 6 months as the treatment isn't cheap either. I'm at home waiting for my Humira to be delivered (£800 for two shots!). My DH said this child better be a genius and a billionaire! Remember Dr G has a great reputation and most importantly he acheives good results. I agree, his bedside manner isn't perfect. He was charming and engaging on my first consultation and seems harassed and rushed for my follow up. I sense he's doing too much and his office, well, let's say it's not the most organised! Let me know if you would like to swap notes given we've had the same tests. I've found the book "Is your body baby friendly?" very helpful for interpreting the results.

*Wildflower -* wow! 100% fertilisation rate, that is just fantastic. Congrats on being PUPO    PMA for the 2WW. FX crossed for you!

*Beccaboo* -How are you hun? Hope you're happy with the new carpet. I'm very jealous of your fitness regime. How do you find the time?! I trained for the marathon a few years back and I find it really time consuming but a great sense of achievement. Love the description of your running leggings - very trendy!

*Nickynack* - Hope you're resting that ankle today so that you make a good recovery. Great that you have started your Christmas shopping. What would we do without online shopping eh? Best of luck for the counsellor next week.

*Nahla* - Pleased your appointment went well today and you're feeling better about the cs. How exciting to receive a 3D scan of your twins! Yes It might be a bit tricky with your DS once the twins arrive but I'm sure you will quickly adapt to your growing family. Will you have any help with the newborns?

*LJH80 *- A colleague of mine had a successful cycle in Spain, following 3 unsuccessful cycles in the UK. She found it relatively easy with flights, scans etc and was really pleased with her decision to go abroad. She treated it like a little holiday too! I think she was treated in Barcelona. Sounds like you had a fab time in London after the show. Well deserved fun and bubbles!

*Kalm *- Sorry you've had a tiring time of late with work. Can totally see why you're lacking motivation at this time. I'm sure you are counting the days! Will you have anytime off soon? I'm sure you're very conscientious and hard working and so a sick day here and there to give you a bit of a break will do you good. Sometimes a bit of time way can help with motivation and it sounds like you need a rest. Take care my dear.

*Muchmore* - hope you are ok and managing to keep some distance from your friend and her news. 

*Amy* - good to know you're still hot stepping in the gym! An hour on the stepper is def worth a cake or two!

*Babycakes* - pleased you and Bert are well. 28 weeks has flown by! Are you able to cut down on the travelling? It must be tiring.

Snowywhite - how are you keeping? Do you still have percy?

Sarah - Hope you're enjoying your time off. did you manage to book all your appointments/tests so that you're good to go in the new year?

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM, work has been challenging, but in a good way. I'm trying to be a good manager, approachable, supportive, strategic. It is very tiring as I'm still doing a bit of my old job. I obviously need to work on my delegation skills!

I'm on a health kick. I have started walking part way from home from work (3 miles) and yin yoga. It gives me "me time" to process everything and relax. I'm also attending counselling and acupuncture once a week.

So as for next steps. The next 6-8 weeks will be prep for my next cycle (hopefully in Jan). I start taking Humira this week, which is just two injections over two weeks. I'm more worried about LIT next Thurs to increase my antibodies, it involves being injected with my DH's white blood cells. I asked the nurse whether it would hurt and she said it feels like being stung by a bee over and over again, but is over in 10 mins. Nice!! Never thought making a baby would involve being injected with my DH's blood and torture and paying for the "pleasure"!

Another concern for me is that I haven't had an AF since my MMC. It has been 6 weeks now, thinking of seeing the GP next week if it doesn't arrive.

Love and hugs to all. I may not post very much but I am reading and thinking of you all.

xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, my date for cs will be around 20th of january... I think Kalm will be around the same date, snowy and babycakes also... but who knows if the two will stay so long inside my tummy ( I hope they will). glad you managed to move all things and the carpet is fitted. 

wildflower, congrats on being pupo with twins! do you have any frosties? 

xx


----------



## Nahla

smiley, sorry to hear you have to go through those injections! lets just hope they help finally...,


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo wildflower  sending sticky vibes


----------



## wildflower

No frosties nahla. I've never had any frosties!


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi all,

Been a bit absent recently. Having such a busy time at work. I know how Kalm feels, I have no motivation and it's coinciding with a really busy time at work. Not long to Christmas though when I can have a break.

Westies - sorry about the nightmare bill but hopefully it will be worth it in the end as it may prevent you needing to do more fresh cycles.

Lillie - thinking of you and really hope those levels rise. It's my clinic that says tsh to be under 2 but there seem to be so many conflicting opinions. The midwife said it just needed to be under 5.

Smiley - glad you're enjoying work, despite the challenge. I haven't been managing people long either and I find it pretty tough to be a good manager. I hope I'm doing a good job as I do love my boys! I have got pretty good at delegating though!!

Nahla - good news that all is well. My EDD is 27th Jan so it will be around the same time depending on when she feels like making an appearance.

Beccaboo - glad carpet is sorted and you got through the boring training. You should definitely have the Pret Xmas sandwich. I had it today and it was yummy.
Pregnancy club wasn't so good this week. It was about safe levels of alcohol and acupuncture. I wouldn't drink any alcohol in pregnancy and not keen on accupunture, so not ideal. I've also noticed that so many of the girls there are really young and there are definitely a few unplanned pregnancies, so it's difficult to find people I have things in common with.
I am still learning lots and I like the midwife that runs it so I'll keep going.

Amy - the hotstepper is back! Glad you're back in the game. Hope you're treating yourself loads to put back the calories!

Babycakes -  glad Bert is doing well. Do you think you'll still be tempted to call him that once he's born?!

Congrats on being PUPO Wildflower. I hope the 2ww goes nice and quickly. Sticky vibes x

Nicky - I hope the ankle's getting better and you haven't chopped it off! I'm the cats help with the healing.

Ljh - I love Dishoom too. Went the other week to the Kings Cross one and it was so good.  

Amoeba - hope the kids are not driving you too mad. Not long to go before you can start the adoption process. Must be exciting.

Thanks to those asking about Percy. He's still with us, still eating us out of house and home. I think we'll try and take him to the vet at the weekend as I guess he's not going to get better. I suspect the vet will put him down which is sad.

Have really lost my appetite recently so have to fine ingenious ways to get calories. Have just discovered the vanilla and white chocolate milkshake from M&S. It is divine!


----------



## wildflower

Lillie - fx that tomorrows blood test gives some good news. And good you have finally got some action on the thyroid issue, sorry it has taken this long.

Babycakes - any chance of dialling down the work travels now you are in the third trimester? (Is that right - i never figured out when the trimesters started)

Nahla - good to hear the twins are well!

Beccaboo - I hope you are loving your carpets!

Kalm - how rubbish about the job. I'm sure you are just ready to start maternity leave - it won't be long and you won't be thinking about work at all! 

Goldie - you sounds like you are doing loads of great things for health, and that you have a good plan in place for the next cycle. That is amazing about being injected with DH white blood cells! Sorry for being an idiot but what is humira for?

Snowy - i guess your stomach is getting all squished now hence the loss of appetite? 

Amy - it sounds like the new gym isn't working out so well, your DH gym sounds good though?

Westies - wow all those tests sound amazing! I'm sure it will mean you finally get on to the right track for that bfp. It will be worth the money xxx

Hi to everyone else  xxxx

Right, I'm trying to watch just a bit of comedy tonight before an early night. It feels like it has been a busy day with two acupunture sessions on top of the hospital visit. 
Catastrophe makes me laugh. It's good to laugh on the 2ww isn't it!

xxx


----------



## Smileycat

HI Wildflower - laugh as much as you can in the next few days, studies suggest that it aids implantation   I'm pretty certain my last BFP was due to the Edinburgh Fringe festival. Humira is a drug used to reduce TNFa alpha levels. In simple terms TNFa protects against infections etc but sometimes can be elevated and may attack an embryo as a "foreign body".  Not a silly question at all, I only heard of it recently. It is typically given to people with Crohns, rheumatoid arthritis.  Yes, very weird to be receiving my DH's blood! At least he gets to be part of the immunes madness! Keep up the laughter!

Snowy - vanilla and white chocolate sounds divine, alas it's not part of my healthy eating regime and so please have some for me   Aw! poor percy, that's sad. At least he was well looked after by you and your DH.
xx


----------



## Nahla

wildflower, if you get twins you will be happy that there are no frosties...  I am still worrying what we will do with our frosties from our first round. there are 3 left and I cant use them as I am not with my ex any more...
I am just happy that there are no frosties left this time, as I know 3 kids will be enough to deal with...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello Clems  
Wildflower congrats on being pupo that is great great news!! 
Lillie I'm thinking of you.  Very much. Don't worry about posting and personals etc ... just keep looking after yourself and DH. 
Beccaboo I do love a new carpet  love the smell! 
Westies and ljh I have a couple of friends on my local clinic board who g
Have moved abroad since finishing NHS treatment ... Well moved their treatment. Abroad that is. One did a couple of cycles at Serum but had wasn't happy there. She had penny as her consultant. She said it started really well but gradually got more unhelpful. She said it was as though they didn't seem to care or listen to her after the first cycle failed. In the end she went to New Life in Thessaloniki and recommended it to another lass on the board who also went there and they're both pg now. 
AFM busy work week this week ... Did a training day in London today and now I need to sleep  
Thanks for good wishes re my friend. It is hard going at the mo. She is the kind who is unlikely to keep it quiet till 12 weeks. It all feels very in my face even though I haven't seen her much. But it's my stuff I know ... I'm passionate about adopting but it does feel second best at the mo and that is heartbreaking. I'll come through I know but this bit is rocky. 
Ok night night


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, just a quick check in! 

Muchmore, glad you are ok and thats youve been able to keep your distance from your pg friend. I think anyone that considers adoption is amazing. To be able to give a child a loving home isnt something to be considered second best but Im sure when you start the process you will feel differently. xx

Hi Wildflower, they say laughing is the best medicine. I remember having a proper laugh about something on my last fresh go, maybe that contributed to my BFP! Never know! Actually I think I was laughing about sedation stories on FF, it may have been a link Kalm had send months ago. 

Snowy, Hopefully the next pregnancy club will be something that interests you more and glad the midwife who takes it is lovely. Im sure you will start to make lots of new mum friends in time. Poor Percy, youve given him so much care. xx

Smiley, I bet you are a brilliant manager.  Yes definitely get delegating! hehe
Its great that you can start all your injections you want to get done now so you can get starting in Jan too. Sorry the injection you will be taking is a stingy one, ouch! 

Amy, Hope you are ok. How is Lucy now, is all her wound healed?

My carpet looks and smells lovely thanks for asking and its super soft under foot. Job well done carpet people. 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I hope you get some answers soon, thinking of you lovely x  

Smileycat it sounds like you are getting organised for your next cycle with the health kick, yoga, acupuncture & counselling, I hope the humira injections are ok, the lit treatment sounds a bit unpleasant but all for a good cause x  

Snowy sorry to hear work is busy, I imagine it is difficult to motivate yourself when you have something so much more important going on   Did you speak to any animal charity places to see if they could take Percy? it would be nice to think he could be rehomed   the m&s white chocolate & vanilla milkshake does sound good x  

Wildflower dp likes to go to the gym to relax in the sauna & steam room, especially before work or after he has played football so staying at the refurbished gym was never really an option for him, I will give it a little bit longer & see how I get on but the sauna & steam are a temptation especially during winter    how did you get on with job interviews? is there any news or are you taking some time out for treatment? definitely a good idea to find some things to laugh at during the 2ww x   

Kalm could you book some days off so you don't have to work a five day week or phone in sick so you can have a bit of a break? there are more important things than work x  

Helen I hope you are doing ok x  

Amoeba I hope work is going ok, not long now before you can start the adoption process x  

Nahla I hope you are still enjoying the hot chocolates, great that you have a rough date for your cs x  

Westies I hope you have recovered from the expensive trip to Dr G & can get sorted with a date so you & dh can get the other tests done x  

Beccaboo how lovely that you have your new carpets   Lucy is doing well, some of her hair is still a bit patchy but she seems fine, the pic by my name is her cuddled up with her tigger toy x  

Cara I hope the injections are going well x  

Maisie if you are still reading I hope you are ok x  

Babycakes exciting that you've had your 28 week midwife appointment, another milestone x  

Ljh I hope you are managing to get things sorted with treatment abroad, it does seem exciting to be combining it with a holiday x  

Nickynack I hope your ankle is starting to recover now x  

Muchmore I was very impressed with New Life when I spoke to them at the fertility show & have heard some good things about them   I'm pleased you have managed to distance yourself a bit from your pregnant friend, if I thought dp & I could get approved for adoption I would be pursuing that instead of de, please don't see it as second best, you will be fantastic mummy to a very special & lucky lo x   

Hello to anyone I missed  

I have a dr appointment this afternoon to arrange some blood tests & ask about the possibility of getting a scan to check my uterus, I just having a nagging feeling that the surgery might have left some lasting damage & although the ultrasound images of the lining seem ok I would like to know for sure before doing the fet & de treatment, not confident that they will be helpful but they might be able to direct me on where to go


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Awww Lucy looks very happy with her Tigger! Glad she is doing well.
I cant remember if you had said about the progestrogene levels that you had checked after the last cycle. Did you get the results back from those tests? 
Hopefully you can get that appointment for your checks, like you say it would be nice to know for your peace of mind that all is ok before starting another cycle. xx


----------



## LJH80

Just a quick afm, I got my initial plan from ivf Spain today, they wanted to see me in December but I have put it back to Jan as don't feel ready just yet.

I will be visiting for 1 night on 14th jan where they will do all my tests and scans and we will then decide what plan to go with. This consult is free and I even get a free overnight stay included for free so it will just be flights we have to pay for at this stage. It's good to have some concrete appointments in again I just need to get healthy again, I've really fallen off the wagon recently!


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's.

*Wildflower*, hurray, PUPO!    I hope the first day has gone ok! Your comment about when the trimesters start made me chuckle as just the other day I was googling when does the 3rd trimester start and I found at least 3 different answers! My "What to expect when you are expecting" book says at 28 weeks.

*Amy* if I had any holiday left to take this year then I would be taking some days off.. but I've just got time off booked between xmas and new year (our company makes you take 3 days then), and then definately in January then with my new annual leave I'm going to be working probably 4 day weeks but taking 2 days holiday each week to do shorter hours those 4 days too. I'm not feeling quite as blue.. week hasn't panned out as terrible as I thought, although still not great. I also managed to get out of one part of the new project as I have a doctors appt on the day I was supposed to go to leeds for a presentation (hurrah for great timing for once with the doctors not being able to fit me in for a few days!), so they are getting a colleague to do that instead, and that helps. There is still far too much to get done with tight deadlines, but I am just taking the view I can only do what I can in the hours of work, and I'm not putting any extra in as I get tired enough as it is, so they just have to live with the best I can do or find others to help. How was your doctors appointment this afternoon?

*Beccaboo* exciting about the new carpets! They can just transform the place, and I love the soft springy feel and knowing it is all clean and fresh! By due date/planned CS, Nahla will be the first of us CC's to have her little ones. Snowy is due 27/01, Goldielocks 29/01, Babycakes 01/02, and me 11/02. I plan to finish work on 27/01, and yes will take the whole year (unless DP wants a bit of shared leave in which case I might do 11 months and he will do 1, but we shall see). Re: your training course being on insurance... do you work for Norwich Union insurance by any chance? In an old job they used to be a customer of mine.

*Muchmore* is there something you can say to your friend, even if not telling her about your full situation and IVF etc.., that might just help ease matters a little for you? Like you could say that you are obviously so happy and pleased for her, and want to share her journey and excitement but you need her to appreciate that it is at times hard for you as you would have loved to have kids of your own but it sadly doesn't look like you'll be able to do that and are considering the adoption route? Then maybe she could help be a support for you too as you go down that path, as it seems a very one sided friendship from what I read with you doing loads for her and in support, and I think you deserve some back too for being such a good friend to her! Whilst adoption might feel a bit like second best just now, I'm sure once you've been through the process and have your adopted child at home, you won't feel that way so much.

*Lillie* just to let you know I was thinking about you today, and hopefully you now have closure one way or the other. 

*Snowy* sorry to hear your appetite is lost, although the milkshake sounded good! My appetite seems to be increasing again after dropping off a bit at 20 weeks compared to how high it was in the weeks before that.

*Smiley* & *Westies* I feel your pain with all the immune costs (mine were similar) but hopefully they will help you both get the treatment to get a BFP that sticks, just like they did for me. Obviously so few women really go down the immune testing route so it could be that loads of women have issues and just don't know about it, and it could be that we kept trying with no immunes testing we would eventually get lucky and get pregnant. The thing is you just don't know, and equally you could have BFN after BFN, or miscarriage after miscarriage. DP and I figured it was worth paying out to know for sure we were giving it a 110% shot, especially seeing as we didn't think we'd afford any more cycles after this one.

*Sarah* I hope you are having a good time off.

*babycakes* funnily enough I have bought a few lottery tickets in the last few weeks! How amazing would it be to win something 

Right, thats all i have time for now as got to get dinner on. A Big hello to everyone I didn't mention!


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick one again I apologise for lack of personals...my house has been a hive this week with parents an sisters an nieces checking in on me an making sure we are OK! bloods were taken results tomorrow....started spotting brown today though which I didn't think cud happen on injection progesterone?!? can any
1 shed any light? 

lhj glad u have a plan hun!

Amy love the pick of Lucy....want to squeeze her!! (in a nice way)

beccaboo love the smell of new carpet hehe glad it looks nice!

hi to every1 else!! 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I'm pleased everyone is looking out for you at such a difficult time   I had proper af before otd on my first two cycles when I was just using crinone but this cycle with the cyclogest pessaries I made it to 2 days after otd (because of staying on the meds to arrange the progesterone blood test) & af didn't start until I stopped the meds which worked out as cd 38. I am so sorry you are going through this   The pic of lucy is her resting her head on her tigger toy, it used to have a voice box inside & used to say "I'm so happy I feel like bouncing" but it has stopped talking now so she just carries it around & uses it as a pillow!   I'm sure she would love to give you a big hug & a kiss x  

Kalm maybe you could have a couple of sickes on a Friday & Monday to give yourself a couple of 4 day weeks? It's good that the week isn't as bad as you expected & at least it is Friday tomorrow   definitely time to make yourself & baby a priority rather than work x  

Ljh great that you have booked a trip to Spain, exciting times! X  

Beccaboo I got the progesterone blood test result back & it was 49, my consultant said that was quite low considering the support I was on but someone at the fertility show said the pessaries don't always show up in the blood tests & at least I know some was showing up   how are the new carpets? they make such a difference to a room x  

The Drs appointment went well & a lot better than I expected, my gp said to email her a list of the blood tests I want doing & she would organise them - any thoughts on which to ask for? My clinic want hep b, hep c, hiv & tfts but are there any others I should try to get? She also said she could refer me to gynae at the hospital to have a hysteroscopy to check my uterus, I think I might email my clinic to ask if it is worth doing. I did another hour on the stepper tonight then came home & ate a melt in the middle chocolate pudding!


----------



## LJH80

Lillie I am still holding out for you and glad your family are looking after you. I really hope your tests come back good tomorrow.

Amy - Lucy carrying her broken tiger is just too cute, I'm sure she would be a wonderful comfort to Lillie and all of us when we need it...she will need to send some virtual hugs from now on!


----------



## IloveWesties

Just checking in quickly, v tired, so quick post for Amy - you should copy and paste the list of level one and two immunes from Agate's immunes FAQs list - that's what I took to my GP and she highlighted the ones she could do and crossed out the ones she couldn't organise for us. Oh and if you're being offered a free hysteroscopy then go for it! It would be much more useful than any 3D or Aqua scan. What a result! Your GP sounds fab x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies! 
Thankyou for all your lovely words. I am very sure you're right that adoption won't feel second best if it happens for us. I think it's just me feeling a bit raw with someone so near to me being pregnant. My friend is a bit younger than me and I guess I have tended not to tell her much of my story because I don't feel comfortable ... She is lovely but young and can be immature at times. But I suspect there'll Come a time when it feels right to tell her more. 
Amy, your words were really helpful. I of course have no idea if we would be accepted for adoption as yet, but from my position of having failed IVF, it's easy to forget that adoption is actually a privilege and not a second best. If you don't mind me asking, why do you think you'd be rejected? Feel free not to answer that if you'd prefer not to. 
Love and hugs to all


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies bloods are back Dr just called levels down to 4 so not good news.....life sucks right now xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Oh Lillie, I'm so sorry for you sweetie


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm so sorry to read your news Lillie  Big hugs. I know it wasn't the news that you (and all of us!) were hoping for but at least you have a definitive answer now and can move on which has to be better than the limboland you've been living in for the last few days. Look after yourself honey and I hope you get a follow-up booked in soon xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, Sorry to hear that news.  So disappointing for you. xx


----------



## wildflower

I'm so sorry Lillie xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww so sorry Lillie xxx


----------



## LJH80

Lillie I am so so sorry to hear the news this morning. I hope you are at home or can go home and be looked after this afternoon. It's very unfair and especially after the week you have had xx


----------



## KALM

Oh Lillie, I'm so sorry    I know it won't help just now, but in a few days maybe you can take heart that your body did try really hard this time, and got so very very close. That means you have loads of reason to have hope in your 6 little olaf's waiting on ice for you, and that they will give you your much wanted little one (and maybe siblings!).  Take care. X


----------



## Amy76

Ladies I wondered if anyone can help? I have a friend who is having de treatment abroad & her clinic have suggested she gets the scratch does before she goes for fet but she is struggling to find anywhere to have it, she is based in Newcastle & I don't know where everyone is but just wondered if anyone has any suggestions?  

Lillie Lucy & I are ending you some more hugs x    

Muchmore I sent you a pm x


----------



## Nahla

lillie, I am so sorry! I know this is not helpful right now, but at least you got a chemical pregnancy and know now that it can happen. and you still have some frosties waiting to come home!  

Amy, re hysteroscopy: go for it, not just because you want the results but also because the procedure obviously increases chances of implantation. I dont know why or how, but for me after 5 failed cycles the one after my hysteroscopy was the one I got pregnant... I did a mini hysteroscopy, really mini without OR and no anesthesia. a bit of a weired feeling but it did not really hurt and was so uncomplicated. not everywhere they do that though. I went to Heidelberg. 

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Just a quick one as heading out in a bit for my friends 40th, I'm just going for the meal and home as ankle not good still and been signed off for another 2 weeks at my consultant appointment as the wound/stitches are badly infected and the skin is so thin from previous surgery if it doesn't heal I may need a skin graft 😫 And i will need further surgery in the not too distant future as the whole ankle has had it..so been a tough few days as I just feel like I have no luck and wonder when I'm going to get my break!!! Gotta focus on getting it better and getting fit and healthy and picking myself up 😊 Xx will defo check in properly tomorrow, hope ur all ok xxx

Just wanted to say so sorry to Lillie there is nothing worse than getting a 2nd line on that pg test and then seeing it fade away, I know it's so hard and the blood tests are hard too as you have the agonising wait between tests when the numbers keep reducing, its so awful. I know how ur feeling as you got so near and wonder why ur lil embie couldn't hold on just a little longer and have gotten strong and grown   This is all so 
tough but you need to get ready for ur next smash at it with them special lil frosties all waiting to be reunited with their mama 😘 Keep ur chin up and we are all here for you - lots of love xxxxx


----------



## lillieb87

thanks for all ur lovely messages girls was told earlier by clinic no appointment for follow until the new year .....registrar called me this afternoon an said they wud see me at follow up n he wud put me through to book.....I explained I had called earlier am no apts etc he said leave it with me. .....5 min later call back from secretary they want to see me sooner so apt on 2nd Dec....least I can draw a line under this this year an think about ways forward......altho all I feel at the moment is a failure!

Amy sorry hun don't know anywhere for ur friend as am not in that area!  am feeling the cuddles from lucy bless her! glad ur doc Is understanding n wanting to help with bloods....the pud last night also sounded fab!

westies u are right least I know where I stand now an In a few days I will no doubt be lookin at the way forward x

Nickynack how's ur ankle hun....attached I still hope!

much more I hope u manage to move forward when u are ready I am sure u will b a perfect mummy to a needing child xx

wildflower how u doing hun xx

kalm it's the weekend hope u get to relax a little n slow down bless ya xx

Sarah hope ur enjoying ur time off xx

amoeba not long now till u can start ur new chapter hun! hope things r OK with dh x

smiley.....how r those injections? have u started to delegate?

snowy sorry about the appetite hun....has percy been to the vets yet?

beccaboo are u still enjoying ur new carpet.....the feel of a new carpet under bare feet. ...love it!

lhj ur free overnight stay....is that in a hotel? 

hi baby cakes hope ur well x

hi to anybody I have missed hope ur all well xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely ccs

Lillie - I think it is so normal and healthy to feel sad after todays news - and grieve and take a while to get over this - but please please don't feel that this is your own fault. Please don't do that to yourself, there is no need. Be kind to yourself bab.

Goldie - I'm watching peep show right now and that is making me laugh 

Nahla - that is tricky isn't it, having those three frosties that can't be used. What can you do? 

Muchmore - adoption is amazing i think. I think once you start down that road you'll get really excited about it. 

Amy - It sounds like your doctors appointment was really productive - what a lovely gp you have!
Thanks for asking about work! I finally heard today that I've got the job I interviewed for last week. It is for a company I used to work for. I'm not 100% sure it is the right choice, but as they are going to let me do part time I feel like it is probably the best option right now. I hope I enjoy it!
So I'll hopefully be back at work in a couple of weeks, it has been good to be able to do treatment without squeezing it around work - feel very lucky I've been able to do that.

LJH - fab that you have a date to aim for - plenty of time for treats along with getting mentally and physically prepared!

KALM - hope you enjoy being work free this weekend xx

NickyNack - Oh no that is terrible about your ankle  what will they do next and when?  I hope you enjoy your party (and DH doesn't go crazy on the booze!)

Westies -  hope your busy work weekend goes well. Try not to be overwhelmed by all the breeders at JL! Remember that at least some of those pg ladies will almost certainly have struggled with fertility too xxx

Ameoba - Hope you are doing ok and feeling well x

Cara - how is your tx going? Hope you haven't felt unwell again.

Hello to Babycakes, Snowy, Helen and everyone else xxx

afm - I've been filling my days doing very little. I'm trying to do what my acupuncturist told me to do and spend a few days with my feet up a lot. So I'm feeling pretty lazy! I also had some impressive bloating today - I think just from a combination of ec stuff and the pessaries. Think I'm feeling a bit better this evening. 
Ooo I almost finished the hat and scarf I've been knitting. I'll try and put a picture up - but how do i do that? Do i need to put it in my profile pic??


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs, just got some time for a proper catch up this evening.

lillie - I'm so, so sorry to see your news today   I know you won't be ok, just know that I'm thinking of you and your DH. Lots of love. I'm glad you've managed to get a follow up this side of Christmas; please don't think you're a failure! You're not at all, it's just chance. Horrible, horrible chance. 

wildflower - Congratulations on being PUPO! Enjoy your time with your feet up. Have you tried some peppermint for the bloating? You can put a pic up by hosting it somewhere (like tinypic.com) and pasting us the link on here.

NickyNack - Poor you on the ankle front, it sounds really painful. I'm glad you've been signed off again though so at least you don't have to worry about work as well.

Amy - I have no suggestions for your friend (sorry) but I will send lots of positive vibes her way  hope you're well. Your GP sounds fab; have you had the hormone-related blood tests recently? My GP has arranged for me to have prolactin and fsh(?) done on day 1-3 of my next cycle after my consultant asked for those before I cycle again.

MuchMore -  Hugs for you, you're very brave to spend time with your pregnant friend when you're not feeling up to it.

Kalm - Sounds like work is full on for you at the moment... take care of yourself and LO!

Beccaboo - Glad you're happy with the new carpet! I do miss carpet sometimes (our whole house is laminate flooring) so it was nice to stay at my mum's (carpeted) house this week. 

LJH - I will join you in getting back on the healthy wagon; it's so hard when food is so good and the evenings are dark and cold (not very inviting for going out and exercising) but we can do it.

Snowy white - I am sorry to hear Percy isn't any better  poor thing. Hope your next pregnancy club is more helpful to you; I'm always confused by the whole safe levels of alcohol during pregnancy thing... hasn't it been agreed that there is no safe level? I stopped drinking alcohol last week (three months pre-cycle) so hopefully that was my last wine for maybe 18 months. 

Smileycat - Well done on your health kick, that's fab going. Here's hoping those unpleasant injections will do the trick next cycle. Has AF shown up yet?

Nahla - Glad your twins are doing well. 

Westies, Babycakes, Amoeba - Hope you're all ok and looking forward to the weekend.

AFM I had my AMH test on Mon but results take two weeks to come back so I won't hear just yet. The car broke down in the hospital car park (typical) thankfully we are with the AA so it didn't take long for them to send someone but it cost £100 for a new battery... pah. Having a poor month because we ordered our donor sperm - but that's an exciting expense at least! Spent a few days staying at my mum's and saw some family, which was nice, and spent an afternoon with an old school friend catching up over soft play with our boys. All in all, a good week. Just need to get back on the wagon food-wise because I've eaten a few too many naughty things in the last few days! DS is now walking quite a lot more and tottering around by himself, it's very cute to watch.

One final question on the CoQ10 supplement - how much is everyone taking? Mine arrived today so I'll start taking it tomorrow but I've read varying reports of what dosage would be best. I'm thinking 400mg but is that enough?


----------



## Beccaboo

Good evenings cc's

Lillie, still thinking of you. I'm glad you have managed to get your follow up appointment this side of the year. Least you can then try and draw a line under the cycles from this year and go into next year with next steps planned. I think that's a positive way of approaching it. Still, it's sad for you at the moment and a tough week, take care of yourself and try and do something nice this weekend for you and DH. Xx

Hi wildflower, our current 2ww'er cc! I think having feet up and being a little lazy is nice to do. It's certainly got to make you feel relaxed which is a good thing.  love to see a pic of your knitting. Xx

Hi Nickynack, poor you that the ankle doesn't seem to be healing as you like.  glad you managed to get 2 weeks off as sounds like you need to rest it some more. I hope you are enjoying your meal out this evening, it could be just what you needed for a few hours to get out and hope it helped. I'm positive that you will get that break my lovely, you certainly derserve it.  

Hi Kalm, I'm certainly looking forward to all you cc's expecting early next year. January and Feb is going to be a busy time for us that are cycling again and all you cc's expecting and I'm just so excited to getting the updates on you all and your lo's. Xx I did used to work for Norwich Union and worked for them for 14 years! I got made redundant about 3 and a half years ago and walked straight into another global insurance brokers! My DH works for them though and that's how we met as we worked with each other at the start! 

Hi amoeba, I hope after a busy week you put the homework marking away and can have an enjoyable weekend.  how's things with you? 

Sarah, how has the week off been for you? Do you get this weekend off too? Hope so. Xx

Hi Amy, interesting on the progesterone tests and that they don't always show up. I presume from what they said at the show that you can hope that your body is getting enough progesterone especially as like me our clinics increased our dose. Xx

Hi Westies, I expect you are gearing up for a busy weekend ahead at work again. Hope you chill out in the evening with a nice glass of wine or something. Xx

Hi muchmore, smiley, Ljh, snowy, cara, babycakes and Nahla. 

I hope you all have lovely weekends. 
Xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, I think our posts crossed! Glad you got the AMH tests done. Was that via your clinic or privately done?  Boo to the car breakdown, that always happens doesn't it that you end up getting an unneeded expense. Glad you've ordered the donor sperm, everything's coming together. 
Regarding coq10, I'm taking one tablet a day of 200mg, I had read 300mg is a good dose and I think muchmore said the same. I couldnt find 300mg on the website I ordered from so opted for 200mg in the hope that it helps as it's more than I was taking before (i.e. No supplements before!) I'm going to have to order another batch as I have 60 days worth and realistically,  though I'd like to start my cycle in Jan it is probably going to be Feb that I have EC/ET/2ww so maybe il increase to 300mg next order. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I must have around 75 - if they all handed them in- homework tasks to mark this weekend. This whole week will be busy culminating in a union conference next weekend but I do get to spend the entire weekend in a rather posh hotel 😀 X

Lillie hope you're doing ok, and you're certainly not a failure!   Things are going ok with DH at the moment, so hoping we've got past the bad patch! Xx

Sarah great you've had tests done and ordered donor sperm - signals start of next treatment getting closer ☺ Xx

Wildflower glad to hear you're having a few lazy days, it's needed during the 2ww xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xx

Afm had a great meal out and catch with with friend, and twins who were both dressed in Pudsey bear onesies ...so cute ☺☺. I spoke to supply agency regarding time off during adoption process for the course etc, as I know if I was employed by school id get 5 days paid but as I'm a supply teacher it means no pay, so to do the compulsory course I will lose £600 (before tax!) not including any other time off needed for meetings with social workers etc...BUT it will all be worth it and willing to lose pay for such a huge privilege. I also spoke to the head of science regarding employers reference as that will be needed, and agency don't really know me but he dies, and he seemed genuinely pleased and honoured to write a reference for the adoption service. Only a couple weeks to Ho and then we can start 😀😀😀 xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Westies I don't think my gp will do many blood tests, she asked which ones my clinic wanted & saw the list but her computer was slow so she said to photocopy the list, I said I would email it to her to give me a bit of opportunity to add any vital ones but I'm sure she will notice if I include too many!   I was very surprised at how helpful she was, in the past I have really had to battle to get anywhere & was told to give up on getting treatment because funding was being cut, it took 3 years from seeing her to getting treatment & she only really took me seriously that I had a problem when she saw me for my post op check up 2 weeks after surgery & saw what I'd had done! Thank you for the advice about the hysteroscopy, I think it is a good starting point even if it delays things   I hope you have a good weekend & the job is going well x  

Nahla thank you for your thoughts on getting the hysteroscopy done, I think it is probably the right thing to do although I need to hope the gynae department will agree to it   I hope you are doing ok & ds is doing well will potty training x  

Nickynack I'm so sorry your ankle isn't healing as well as expected   You are definitely due a break soon   I hope you have a nice meal out x  

Lillie I'm glad you have managed to get an appointment before xmas so you can see what they suggest, things must be so difficult for you at the moment but you are NOT a failure, you are brave & strong x  

Wildflower congratulations on the job offer, great that you can work part time, I hope you enjoy it   well done with the knitting, we definitely need a picture x  

Sarah thank you for mentioning the blood tests, I might add them to my list   sorry to hear about the car breakdown but other than that it sounds like you had a good week off visiting your mum, catching up with friends, getting your amh tested & ordering the sperm x  

Beccaboo I think the increased dose of progesterone was enough, but I'm pretty sure the crinone alone on my first two cycles wasn't. I started with 200mg of coq10 then doubled the dose after Kalm mentioned that she was told to go for a higher amount, I got mine from healthspan as it was vegetarian & I think it worked out quite a good buy, I hope you have a nice weekend x  

Kalm I hope you are able to relax & forget about work over the weekend x  

Snowy I hope you also have a nice break from work over the weekend x  

Amoeba I bet the twins looked so cute!   exciting that you can get started with the adoption process really soon x  

Hello ljh, cara, Babycakes, muchmore, smileycat & anyone else I've missed


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
Have been a bit absent this week but have been reading and keeping up.
Lillie: I'm so sorry that bloods have confirmed negative but as others have said at least now you are out of limboland. I'm really pleased for you that you can have a follow up appointment before the new year. Hopefully it will give you some answers.
Thinking of you.

Sarah: glad you've had a good week off. Yay for DS walking more by himself. Little ones learning to walk is one of the cutest things!

Wildflower: hope you're having a super lazy 2ww with lots of feet up time!

Nickynack: I really hope your ankle starts to show some improvement really soon. It's good you've been signed off for another 2 weeks but I'm sorry that's been necessary.

Muchmore: I'm a bit late to the conversation about adoption but just wanted to say it really is a privilege to be able to be parents to children who need it so much. It is however a very different thing to fertility treatment for your own biological child and is not a last resort. We've looked into it a fair bit and you have to wait 6 months after stopping fertility treatment before starting the process. You probably know that already! We're fairly certain that adoption or fostering will feature in our journey to being a family but we also know IVF is right for us just now.

Big hellos to everyone I've missed, thinking of you all.

AFM am about to do my last cetrotide injection. It's so fiddly I'm happy it's my last! I've been feeling sick on and off all week, it really depends on when I take the progynova tablets. I also think I was burnt out emotionally and physically. My body always responds to exhaustion with illness, it's annoying! We're ridiculously understaffed at work which doesn't help with the exhaustion. I'm working all weekend and a14 hr shift on Monday so probably won't be on much! Lining scan on Wednesday, will let you know how that goes. Feel like I'm getting a cold so hitting the vitamin c and paracetamol! Enjoy your weekends folks.


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie - just saw your news and I'm so sorry. You got so close this time. It has to happen soon with one of your frosties. Big hugs


----------



## Nahla

Wildflower, yes that causes me sleepless night... but I really cant do anything. I thought about not telling the clinic we had separated, signing for my ex and getting those frosties first put back... but then decided as it is illegal and quite a risk I would not do that. so I went the donor route. and I am happy that at least I dont have more frosties left now. well, we could just throw the 3 in the bin or donate them for research, both not the solutions I prefer. I am a bit thinking that maybe there is a way of donatimg them to another couple but not sure about that. first I will have the twins and think about the rest later... anyway, 3 kids is enough for me I guess... and I am sure there are quite a lot of us who have or will have the problem/ question to solve what happens to the embies if the family is complete... 

hi to sll the others... it is late so I post more personals tomorrow...


----------



## LJH80

Lillie I'm glad the doctor has managed to fit you in soon so you can start to howpfully feel better about what is next, I hope you are doing ok this weekend. I am sending you some virtual hugs. The free night is in a hotel, it's a golf and spa resort so looks quite nice and even better that it's free!!

Wildflower congrats on the new job, I'm sure it will be a good decision and great that you can do the hours you want and need 

Nickynack I feel for you with the ankle it sounds very poorly and glad you are signed off for 2 more weeks, best not to risk too much 

Sarah how annoying to have a car expense on top of everything!! Re healthy eating I have found it so hard after this cycle, I think im rebelling against the failed cycle and sticking my fingers up to the rules and having to be tee total, healthy etc but know I'm only hurting myself really as hate picking up weight!! I am determined to loose what I gave gained by Christmas now though and even went to hypnotherapy this morning to try and break the spell I seem to have got caught up in...and coq10 I am sure I take 200??

Amoeba it's so exciting that your adoption journey is starting so soon, I can't believe how quickly time is flying. I'm also glad to hear that you and dh are doing better 

Afm, had a busy day with hypnotherapy this morning and reflex this afternoon plus my friend came over with her 4 month old who was very premature and was less than 2lbs when he was born and is still only 9lbs so feels like a newborn still, he was 4lbs when I last saw him so he seems to have grown so much and is totally gorgeous, I hogged the snuggles for most of the visit I must admit...but he is proof miracles do happen sometimes and makes me determined to carry on.


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know it may be difficult to see a positive in all this, but they fact that you can fall pregnant is a very good sign. It's great that you don't have to wait too long for your follow up. You also have 6 frosties which is fantastic at least one will give you your BFP.   We're all here for you x


Muchmore - It's a shame you see adoption as second best. I also think's it's amazing, there are many children needing love and care. They will still be your child and love you as their mother.  

Becaboo - pleased you were happy with your carpet.

Amy - Aw! Lucy's gorgeous! my first humira injection was ok, thanks for asking.  Your doctor is fantastic, my surgery treats me as if I'm a pain and should be getting all my tests at the private clinic, They make it so difficult I feel like I need to beg.  I second the hysteroscopy for peace of mind. It's a very quick procedure and will not leave any scarring. 

LJH - I see you have your appointment in Spain all booked for the new year! That is fantastic and give you lots of time to prepare and research.  Extra bonus for the free consult and night in a hotel. aw! such a tiny baby for 4 months.  Spending time with babies gives me hope too. btw how often do you have reflexology?

Kalm - Wise words as always. The immune treatment worked for you and like you I want to give this my best shot. Such a shame it's so expensive    I do hope you're having a restful weekend. 

Nickynack - sorry to read that you've been signed off for another 2 weeks and may need further surgery. I hope it's not too painful for you. Sending positive vibes to your ankle for a full recovery! You will get your break soon honey. Don't give up.

Wildflower - Hello! Congrats on your job offer, well done! Hope you're managing to stay busy and keep positive during your 2WW. Praying this is your time. You so deserve it.

Sarah - Yes, AF arrived today - woo hoo! Typical that you have extra expense at this time, sorry to hear that.  Sounds like you had a lovely week with friends and family.  So cute that your DS is walking. Proud mummy! Really hope your AMH results are sound so that you can tick all the boxes for cycling in the new year.

Amoeba - 6 months went by very quickly. How exciting to be starting the adoption application! I hope it all goes smoothly for you  

Cara - Wow! you work very long shifts. I haven't been on the meds you're on but if you're tired and feeling run down listen to your body, get some extra vits and rest when you can hun. I know it's easier said than done but better for you in the long run.

Snowy- i bet you're a great manager you seem very organised and unlike me you're good at delegating. I'm getting better. Did you take Percy to the vet?

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM, my AF arrived finally and I could jump for joy. . For me it's a sign that my body is healing post the MMC and ERPC and so it's a huge relief. I had my Humira  injection on Thursday and now prepping for the stingy injections (where I receive my dh's white blood cells..) next Weds - eek!!

Hope you've having a fab weekend

xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi to all the CCs

Smiley - glad AF is here so you can get started again. Sounds like loads of positive changes for the next cycle as well which is great.

LJH - the Spanish set up sounds really good and it's great that you sound so positive about it as I reckon that helps. A free night in a posh hotel also helps!
Your friend must have had her baby so early to be only 2lb. Must have been very scary but glad it sounds like he's doing ok.

Sarah - pity about the car. All these expensive things always happen at once don't they? The consensus on alcohol was that you shouldn't drink any at all. I haven't touched a drop since ET, so I guess they were preaching to the converted!

Cara - hope you start to feel better soon and don't end up with a cold. Sounds like your work is pretty tough. Hope you get some rest soon.

Lillie - I hope you're doing ok and have lots of people around you for hugs 

Amy - Lucy looks so cute with her little friend! 
Glad your doc is so helpful with all the tests. Sounds like he's really understanding which is better than a lot of GPs I've encountered.

Wildflower - hope you're feeling ok on your 2ww. Well done on the job!

Nahla - is it possible to donate the frosties to another couple? If I decide not to have any more children I thought I might like to do that.

AFM - some bad news I'm afraid... Percy died. It is sad but perhaps the best thing as he wouldn't have been happy not being able to fly. Poor Percy. I hope we made his last few weeks more bearable.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ooooooh no! RIP Percy Pigeon! I reckon you're probably right though, Snowy ... It may well have been the best for him. I reckon he's in pigeon heaven now, singing your praises. You'll likely have a little flock of pigeon angels attending you for ever more  
Lillie I really hope you are finding lovely things to do this weekend. I am thinking of you lots. 
Wildflower I hope the 2WW is going smoothly and quickly! 
Smiley, great news that AF is here and feeling good. It's rare but I do actually know that feeling of being glad to see it sometimes  
Cara I trust injections are going ok and you're glad to see the back of cetratide. Nickynack your ankle sounds painful and depressing. I really hope you see some improvement really soon. 
AFM I survived two hours of pregnancy talk with my friend yesterday. It wasn't easy but I really felt I don't want to be the person who puts a dampener on this for her, so I'm trying to man up (in a kind and not too manly way ) and be pleased for her/with her. It is painful but it will get easier I know. 
And I just wanted to reassure all you lovely wise ladies that I truly do know adoption isn't second best. That feeling comes from deep within me as a woman who is having to accept that her dream of ever conceiving her own child is more or less over, and having pursued that dream for 12 years, it has always been my first choice way of having a family, so the feelings of disappointment and heartache tend to give rise to a bit of anger at having to accept a different route, but I truly do know that it won't feel in the least second best if and when we get there. It will feel like the most perfect thing for us and our LO. I guess they really do know what they're talking about when they make you take this 6 month break don't they! By the time we get there I will be feeling very different I think. 
Right, time to sleep  night night!


----------



## LJH80

Smiley - I do reflex once a week, I know it has worked for so many trying ivf but I have been doing it over a year and never got pregnant but I go for the mind more than anything, I find it the most amazing relaxation and a real treat and some true me time once a week. I pretty much fall asleep every week (only staying awake so I don't miss it). So glad af has finally arrived...it's crazy the things that make us happy after isn't it 😁 I was telling dh about your blood cell procedure next week and bless him he asked if I could have his to help, good luck with it all I do think it's nice in a strange way that you are both doing this together 

Snowy aww I'm so sorry for Percy but I am sure he felt comfortable and safe for his last weeks. He would never have survived at all in the wild so you did a lovely thing, what do you do with him now? 

Muchmore I know how you feel about adoption, I know it is an amazing amazing privilege but I do think you need to separate the 2 things as it doesn't replace the other - people not going through this especially think it's an easy transition but I know if I get to that stage it will still be hard , before I knew I had trouble conceiving I was one of these ladies who said if I can't have kids I'll "just adopt" but at the stage I am at now that seems so far from what I want I can't get into the positive space about it. I know if it comes to it we will more than likely go down that road and we will be very happy and fulfilled but I agree you need some space and time to grieve as we all obviously want our own child otherwise we wouldn't be going through this so I think you just need to get your head around that before moving on..which I am sure you and any of us that take that route will do. I know you don't mean 2nd best in a bad way - I honestly get exactly what you mean x


----------



## Nahla

Snowy, honestly I dont know if the embies could be used by another couple, but I heard about embryo adoption, so at least it must be possible in sone countries. I think that maybe itcwould be possible to transfer them to one of those countries... would be a shame if not allowed as I think you could help another couple to make thror dreams true and at the same time give your remaining embies a fair chance. I really feel for them and could hardly stand not giving them a chance. 

muchmore: I think I can understand you. I know if I had not had success with ivf I would have done 2 things: first tried surrogacy in the US, second apply for adoption but I am not sure if this would have had success, as I dont know if age and being single/ not married is a limiting factor? Well but of course I wanted my own children in the first place and I am sure it is hard to give up that dream. But I am also sure once you have your LO you wouldnt want to change anything. 

another option maybe for some of you might be donor eggs? or donor sperm? depending on the underlying issue... if the egg quality is the problem that may be an interesting possibility... if you have implantation issues surrogacy might be a solution( you could even uns your own egg/sperm) but that is really expensive. 
I just know I would have done anything to become a mother.... 

xx


----------



## wildflower

Really quick one - i've tried posting a link to the knitted hat picture but it just gets marked as unsafe! Any ideas?
I've put a tiny pic of Rose wearing it in my profile but it is so small you can't really see it!
xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Wildflower - Rose is gorgeous (and the hat is very cute). I always love to see IVF/ICSI children as it reassures me that it really can produce perfect little people.


----------



## wildflower

Snowy thanks lovely. She's pretty cool, i'm very lucky  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's, 

Wildflower, aww Rose is such a cutie and think she looks great in your knitted hat and scarf. Good work on those wildflower.  I too love seeing IVF successes, gives me so much hope. Xx
I'd also meant to say the other day well done on the part time job. I hope it works out and gives you that work life balance you wanted. Xx

Snowy, so sorry to hear Percy didn't make it. Least you know you did your bit to help him. Xx

Muchmore, good work on surviving pregnancy talk. You are such a good friend.  I get where you coming from re adoption and like the other ladies have said, when you are going through the process it will feel right I'm sure. Xx

Smiley, hurray for AF finally arriving. It's a nice feeling when AF arrives so you know body is back to normal and allows you to get going again. I think my AF is due any day now which is good as I had one after my bfn and immediately coming off the meds but I don't know if I count that as a proper AF. Hopefully your stingy injections aren't as bad as you think they might be. Xx

Ljh, nice that you had some baby cuddles, wow they must have been teeny tiny! Glad you had a nice reflex appointment, I've always thought about it, as you say mainly for the relaxation as I'm sure if it has an affect  on the mind it can have an affect on the body as a whole. I have facial once a month and know that a whole different thing to reflex but I love that me time when I can just lay there and feel proper relaxed, I thinks it's important. Also great Spain progress is coming along and getting a stay in a hotel is great. Xx

Nahla, I'm sure you can decide what to do with the frozen embroyos later. I've always thought about that if I had any left over. Wonder what the majority of couples decide to do?? Hope you are feeling ok and DS is well. Xx

Nickynack, hope the meal out Friday would nice. Where did you go? Hope you are having a good rest of weekend too. 

Cara, hope work hasn't been too stressful for you and any signs of a cold haven't made an appearance. Good luck for the scan Wednesday. 

Hi Amy, hope you are having a lovely weekend. I think I will purchase a higher dose on next order and have bookmarked health span to check it out when I do reorder. 

Amoeba, hope you make the most of posh hotel. Also I hope the supply agency can give you the time off to attend the compulsory course. Is that the next step on adoption process? Great that you can get good reference from your head of science, that's brilliant. Looking forward to updates as knowing nothing about adoption process I think it will be very interesting to hear about. Xx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all having lovely weekends. 
I've had a productive Sunday, ran....that was a gusty one, it was me versus hurricane Abigail I think! Made healthy banana pancakes, made homemade soup for the week, tidied up all the fallen leaves in the garden, and got washing on the line. Now sitting down with my cuppa! Xx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo I'm with you on the some made soups - me and dh spent the morning making, mulligatawny, curried parsnip soup and a chickpea curry for our lunches this week. Plus he is now making an egg curry for lunch (can you tell we love Asain food!!) house smells amazing now


----------



## KALM

Hello Clems,

*Snowy* sorry to hear about poor Percy, but it sounds like it was for the best. Muchmore's comment that now you'll have a flock of pigeon angels protecting you evermore, made me chuckle  Do you need to clear up the shed now he made a mess all over it?!

*wildflower* yay on finishing the hat! Love the pic of Rose in it  I hope the 2ww is continuing to be kind to you. Your acupuncturist sounds like mine telling you to keep your feet up in the first few days. I read that U.S. Clinics even advise bed rest, but I also read that there is no proof that does help, and some movement is good, so I think that is extreme, plus 2 weeks in bed would drive me crazy! Congrats on getting the job,the part time work sounds perfect, and fx you'll be leaving in 8 months anyway 

*ljh* wow, reflexology once a week! I'm glad it is so relaxing. I tried it once but didn't find it as relaxing as other things, so like Beccaboo my treat is a facial (that starts with a 10 min top of back massage) every 6 weeks. It's bliss! I found acupuncture relaxing too and had that once a month between my IVF cycles, and more in the immediate run up during DR and Stims.

*smiley* hurray for AF finally showing  glad the humira injection wasn't too bad.

*cara* glad the certocide is done. I hope you are surviving your long hours this weekend and the cold is staying at bay. We want you fit and well, and not tired out, poorly and exhausted, for FET number 2!

*sarah* sorry about the car  the timing of these things can be pants! I loved the baking pics on ** today 

*amy* like others have commented your doctor sounds really supportive (even if they weren't so much from the start), which I'm very envious of!

*nicky* you poor thing with your ankle, it must be such a frustration, and to know you are likely going to need another op too  I hope you can put your feet up and enjoy the time off work though. Have you got some good box sets to watch, or some crafty projects to work on?

*Lillie* I hope the weekend has been relaxing for you, with time to deal with the disappointment and slowly start the healing process. I'm glad you will be able to have a follow with your clinic before Xmas, it will be nice to go into Xmas with a plan for the new year, and be ready to start 2017 with hope and optimism that it will be your year, and the year of so many if you CC's cycling again in Jan. Just think in a year's time you could all have little babies by now, just a few weeks old!

*amoeba* how time flies, fab that all the adoption process is really kicking off now and you could get a good reference from your job.

AFM, was having a lovely weekend completely turned off from work, but then just before lunch today I had another funny turn spell with ringing ears and distant sounds, and this time I had a huge sweat with it too, and after it passed I had another smaller light headed episode  so have been taking it easy rest of the day. DP finished making roast lunch - we had an old friend of mine come to visit for a few hours, we've been friends since we were 4! But we are not as close now as we live far away from each other, but she is expecting her third child 2 days before my due date (after a 14 year gap since her son!). So that was nice. Every time the doctor checks my blood pressure it is fine, and my iron tests I assume were fine as they've never rung me to say otherwise, so not really sure what is causing these spells, but I have a doctors appt on Tuesday anyway so I'll be talking to them again about it then. I had so many things I wanted to do this afternoon too, but have just had to sit with my feet up.

Hi to everyone else, and I hope you've all had good weekends.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh how lovely that you got some baby cuddles   well done with all the cooking, we have a lovely recipe for curried parsnip soup & also a really easy one for mushroom soup x  

Beccaboo it sounds like you have had a very productive day   it was really windy here too, we took the dogs out for a walk & I had visions of the miniature dachshund getting blown away, she ended up being carried part of the way in her bag!   

Wildflower rose looks very cute & I am very impressed by the hat & scarf you knitted, you are a very clever mummy x  

Muchmore well done on surviving 2 hours of pregnancy talk   I am sure that however you get to be a mummy it will feel wonderful when it happens x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok x  

Westies is it your follow up appointment this week? I hope it goes well & also that you get some answers from your tests with Dr g x  

Snowy I'm sorry to hear about Percy   I'm sure he was very grateful that you gave him such a nice few weeks whilst he was staying with you x  

Kalm sorry to hear about the funny turn   it might be worth checking about the blood test results because when I was anaemic after surgery I was on a massive dose (something like 20 times the rda possibly twice a day) which you probably wouldn't be able to make up through diet alone, maybe it is a sign that you should phone in sick tomorrow   I do feel bad that others have struggled with unsupportive doctors & know I am lucky that my gp was helpful last week, I am going to make the most of it by trying to get referred for a hysteroscopy x  

Cara sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit ill but great that you have finished your cetrocide injections, I hope the lining scan on Wednesday goes well x  

Smileycat great that af has arrived & your body is getting back to normal, I hope the stingy injection isn't too stingy! x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok & things improve with your ankle x  

Hello amoeba, nahla, Babycakes, sarah, helen & anyone else I've missed  

After walking the dogs I went to the gym & did an hour on the stepper then came home & ate chocolate biscuits!   anyone else looking forwards to I'm a celebrity?


----------



## LJH80

Kalm I think sitting with your feet up sounds the perfect plan on a Sunday, you really should take it easy. Maybe a few days off work would help? As for reflex it took me having it with 3 people before I found this one and she is amazing, but I do think it takes getting used to the therapist to truly let yourself relax properly. I absolutely love foot massage so it's perfect for me and I go into a trance every time now. I also have got stone massages quite regularly which I also find really relaxing.


----------



## LJH80

Hot stone!


----------



## KALM

Amy, I too was thinking it might be a sign I need a day off sick tomorrow  I love the profile pic of your dachshund! We used to have a minature short haired dachshund, but the long haired ones I think are cuter. What is your easy mushroom soup recipe?


----------



## Amy76

Kalm I hope you feel better soon & definitely think it is a sign you should have a day off tomorrow!   I changed the profile picture temporarily because I was telling a friend that I thought we might end up with a dachshund shaped kite whilst walking today because it was so windy & that we might end up putting her in her bag & she wanted to see  

Mushroom soup recipe is as follows:

25g / 1oz of butter
25g / 1oz plain flour
1/2 pint vegetable stock
1/2 pint milk
200g / 4oz mushrooms (washed & finely chopped)
1 tbsp chopped parsley (optional)
A squeeze of lemon juice (optional)
Fresh single cream (optional)

Place all ingredients except lemon juice & cream in a saucepan & bring to the boil whisking continuously over a moderate heat.
Cover & simmer for around 10 mins.
Remove from the heat & add lemon juice & cream & stir.
Eat


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello lovely ladies I hope you're all well and having a fab weekend x

Amy - yes, follow-up is Thursday in the clinic's satellite office in Bristol so handier for me than going across the bridge to Wales  DH and I are also off to London on Tuesday to get the remaining blood tests done (both of us) via Dr Gorgy's office. Hopefully we can get a spot of Christmas shopping done too at the same time! I've had a lot of blood test results through but it's all going over my head tbh so I've decided to just collate them all and just wait to decipher what they mean at our follow-up with Dr G. That's going to be about a month or so away though as I need to re-do the "yuk test" via Serum and AF isn't due for a couple of weeks yet, then we have to wait for the results. I'm just hoping we'll have all results in and follow-up before Christmas. How are you doing my lovely? x

AFM - I'm working long shifts on Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday so feet aching a bit this evening - thank goodness for Body Shop peppermint foot cream!!! Will catch-up and post properly on Wednesday when I have some time xx


----------



## wildflower

Amy - ah your little dachsund blowing away in the high winds is a super cute image.

KALM - so you definately need tomorrow off sick, and maybe the next day too? I really hope your doctor finds out what is going on as it sounds quite scary, especially with the clammy sweats as well. 

LJH - i had my first ever hot stone massage a few weeks ago and it was so lovely!

Muchmore - You are always so wise I think with what you say, hitting the nail on the head and being open about where you are xxx

Beccaboo - I made soup today too! Squash and swede soup. I wanted to add some coconut milk and then discovered I was completely out.

Snowy - Poor Percy, at least he had a very comfortable retirement x

Smileycat - hurrah for af! (not often we can say that!)

Lillie - I hope you have had a good weekend and splashed out on at least one treat for yourself. xxx

Cara - I hope you get a rest soon, sounds like you need it. Remember to take care of yourself, you sound like someone who is always helping other people, right now you need to pour some of that energy and love in to your own self right now.

sarah - boo about all the surprise costs but great to hear you have ordered the sperm and things are moving ahead 

afm - The bed rest lasted only two days, I couldn't take any more lazing! But we have had a good chilled out weekend, just pottering around the house. I made mincemeat. I finished the hat and scarf. So I'm feeling creative without it having been hugely taxing.
It's only 2ww day 4 (i think) but I'm currently feeling quite positive. For no reason whatsoever, but I'm quite surprised and pleased with myself for having a decent amount of pma. 

Hello to all the ccs, thinking of all of you wherever you are in your journeys.

xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone! Hope you all enjoyed the weekend, whatever you were upto.

wildflower - So glad to hear of your pma  bed rest can be boring but it's good you've managed to rest over the last few days. Here's to a BFP in another few days! I love the little knitted hat, Rose is so cute.

Westies - Good luck with the blood tests on Tue, enjoy the Christmas shopping as well if you get chance. London is fab at this time of year. Sounds like work is keeping you busy; try to get some 'me' time when you can. Spending all day on your feet can be shattering (I am totally not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow!).

Amy - Your biscuits were well deserved after all that walking and stepping *thumbs up* hope you enjoyed them! I couldn't be bothered to cook tonight so we ordered pizzas from Domino's... I'd like to say they were well deserved too but I've been mostly inactive today, so probably not. 

Kalm - Hope you managed to get plenty of rest this afternoon. Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well - maybe a couple of days off work would be a good thing? Take care of yourself.

Beccaboo - Just hearing about your productive Sunday makes me feel worn out.  I love banana pancakes, might make some on my next day off actually.

MuchMore - I know I've said it before but you really are being super brave and a lovely friend supporting your pregnant friend  you're doing a great job.

Snowy white - Sorry to hear about poor Percy  you did everything you could to help him though.

Smileycat - Glad AF finally arrived, that must be a relief for you. Another step closer to moving forward. 

LJH - How lovely you got some little baby snuggles this weekend. Miracles definitely happen - you can do this!

Cara - Hope you manage to get some rest in, sounds like everything is a bit full on at the moment. Take care of yourself and good luck for your lining scan on Wed.

Amoeba - I'm so happy that your time is nearly here! Exciting stuff on the way for you. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry for missing a few of you, I can't seem to scroll back any further... and I should go to bed, back to work tomorrow (booo). I've had a great last holiday day; DW has been busy working so I took DS to the shops and then we baked this afternoon. Lots of mess, but lots of fun, and we used my nana's scone recipe so that brought back lots of lovely memories. Glad you enjoyed the photos Kalm!

My town is all flooded today thanks to the heavy rainfall... should be a busy one in work over the next few days (I sell waterproofs, amongst other things) so hopefully this week will fly by. I can't believe we're mid-November already! Thank you for the CoQ10 info - I thought the dosage I'd read about on other sites was a lot (800mg!) so I'm glad most of you aren't using anywhere near that. I've gone for 2x 200mg a day and I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning all, where did the weekend go!  

LJH and Wildflower, both your homemade soups sound lovely, must have been the weekend for making them! I made a spicy butternut squash and carrot soup with some added kale (of course!)

Kalm, I hope the funny turn isnt of any concern and glad you have a GP appointment this week so you can check on things. Like the others have said, maybe its a sign to have a couple of days off and extend your weekend with some more rest!

Hi Amy, glad you had a nice weekend and your dachshund pic is so cute. I didnt realise you had another dog. I do love miniture dachshunds. Love the Mushroom soup recipe, will have to try it, it seems an easy one. I watched some of im a celeb but it clashed with Homeland!

Westies, you sound like you have a busy week ahead. Hope you get some christmas shopping down whilst in London so you can make the most of your journey there. xx

Lillie, Hows things with you. Hope you were able to have a nice weekend after the last week you had. xx

Hi Wildflower, your sunday sounded very productive too but a relaxed productive. When is your OTD again?

Hi Sarah, glad you had a lovely week off with DS. I didnt think about it but I could just take 2x my 200mg of COqh10 couldnt I? 

Hope you all have a good week. 
I too have my follow up appointment tomorrow afternoon so be good to see what they say regarding my failed FET attempt and for next steps.
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo we have 3 dogs - 2 labradors & the miniature dachshund   the dachshund is a bit rubbish at walking but her legs are only about 3 inches long so sometimes she gets carried!   I ended up watching homeland then I'm a celeb on plus one so it was a late night!   I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow & you get some answers for your next steps with treatment x  

Sarah how lovely that you did baking with ds   I hope you enjoyed your pizza & have a good day at work with lots of sales after the wet weather x  

Wildflower good that you had a chilled weekend & I'm so pleased to see you are feeling positive, do you have any more craft projects planned for the 2ww? x  

Westies good that you can have your follow up at a local satellite clinic   and great that you & dh can get the other blood tests done tomorrow so hopefully you will have all the results back before Christmas & you can find out what dr g recommends   I hope you manage to fit in some Christmas shopping tomorrow x  

Kalm I hope you decided to take today off & are relaxing & there haven't been any more funny turns x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok x  

Nickynack how are you? I hope your ankle is starting to heal x  

Hello muchmore, snowy, amoeba, ljh, cara, smileycat, babycakes, nahla, helen & anyone I've missed  

I have spoken to my clinic & the secretary of the consultant who did my surgery & they agree that a hysteroscopy is probably the way forward so I have emailed my Dr & asked her to go ahead with the referral, not sure how long it will take but I think it is worth doing even if it delays the fet x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, I started to watch part of I'm a Celeb after Homeland finished but couldnt stay awake! I think its the eatting challenge tonight! 
Ive always wanted a miniture dachshund or a cat! DH wont let me have either but I'm going to work on that one if we are not successful in having a LO!
Hopefully you can get referred to have the hysteroscopy soon. If it delays your next cycle Im sure you will feel better going into it having had it done for your own peace of mind. It would be lovely if you could get referred this side of Christmas. xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies....

beccaboo good luck for tomorrow hun will b thinking of ya awaiting to see how u got on an ur next steps!

Sarah hope ur first day back went OK. Glad u enjoyed ur week off.....I really need to do some baking!!

wildflower rose looks really sweet in her knitted bits u did a good job! when is otd?

Amy sounds like u have a plan an hopefully u will hear before Xmas!  ur littler doggy looks super cute!

westies sounds like work is very full on atm hopefully after ur bloods Tuesday u an dh can have a little bit of time together....this ivf business sure does take over!

kalm did u manage to call in sick an get a good rest?

nahla are u enjoying ur time off? 

snowy sorry to hear about percy....bless him...hope ur bumping along nicely!

amoeba how r u hun? any news on the adoption?

Nickynack hope u enjoyed ur friends 40th an ur foot is gettin a little better! 

cara how's the to going I think u have a scan this week maybe?

much more   it's not easy hun but ur soooo brave hope ur OK? 

hi smiley how are ur injections going....super news on af coming...a step in the right direction!

lhj ur cook a thon sounds amazing. .....very jealous!!

hello to any1 I have missed!!

afm thanks for the messages ladies am gettin there....haven't cried since Friday so I think am doing well?!? wish I hadn't bothered with work 2day tho as my stomach pains were really bad an paracetamol just didn't touch it! am trying to focus on other things. ...like my exams in 8 weeks which I have barely done any work on!! my head just isn't in the right place argghhh 

also started on the thyroid medication Sunday low dose of 25mg but finally feel like I've got somewhere with that!!

xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely cc ladies 

Been taking some time out as have just been so down after failed IVF and this bleeding ankle but feel like I'm coming out on the other side now as the ankle looks like it is finally starting to heal     

Kalm sorry to hear about ur dizzy spells and hope you can get some answers from ur doctors appointment - ur body is sounding like it's telling you to rest Hun   Xxx

Loving all of this soup talk as love a good homemade soup - Amy the mushroom soup recipe sounds yummy 😋 glad ur getting into ur gym and the hysteroscopy sounds like a good plan to see what's going on inside ur womb and agree needs doing asap before ur FET as you may have answers to help ur FET work more effectively xx

Beccaboo - hope ur doing ok my lovely - you will be impressed with me - I'm going to join a lovely gym where my DP plays golf - because he has a full membership I only have to pay 25quid a month with Jo joining fee or contract   there is a lovely pool with jacuzzi, steam room and sauna and all classes incl body pump my fave included. I am going to go for a look around on Wed and sign up for Jan as my ankle should be ok enough for me to join and I have something to aim for - feel excited   anyway good luck for ur follow up appointment tomorrow and hope you get some questions answered   Xx

Lillie I'm glad ur feeling you can cope with ur sad news a bit more and it's fab that you are trying focus on other things like ur exams - it does  help   Are you having any councellng? xx

Sarah ur last hol day sounded lovely spending time with DS and baking yummy scones 😋 I hadn't thought, just like Beccaboo that we could just take 2 of our 200mg coq10 tablets!! Think I will double up from tomorrow 😘 xx

Wildflower - glad ur 2ww is going ok and ur feeling positive xx

Westies - good luck with the tests you and DH are having and sorry work is a bit full on for you at the min xx

Hi to LJH, Cara, Babycakes, Smiley, Ameoba, Muchmore, Snowy, Nahla and anyone I have missed, hope ur all doing ok xxx

AFM - follow up appointment last week was mixed - they said my egg quaulty was reflective of my low AMH but I still managed to produce 1 good quality egg which divided well and 1 good quality egg which unfortunately didn't divide as well - so they did not recommend donar eggs as I have produced on both cycles. They do not recommend I change anything about my cycle but agreed to me having progesterone injections in addition to the pessaries so that was good but said the body could only absorb so much progesterone. I will continue with the anti clot tummy injections if got to ET. The funding issue however isn't as straight forward   they will defo recommend me but are not sure we will accepted die to my low AMH -I will find out mid Dec so fx. If we do not get funding then will use the wedding funds but had always thought we would have 4 cycles as this sits right with me but if it's not meant to be I will have to throw everything at this next go. 
The antibiotics are working on my ankle as the wound is healing and scabbing over thankfully so I can hopefully get back to normal soon. 
DP and me are getting on so much better and had a lovely weekend together - the 40th meal Fri really cheered me up - it was a new Thai restaurant and was yummy! Was do good to see you old friends too and DP came to meet me and we had a few drinks before he helped me hobble home  
We are just hoping that 2016 is our year and things start to look up for us and a BFP would be a massive bonus xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack glad you and DP are getting on better, and you have the makings of a new plan in place xx

Westies hope the tests go ok and the follow up at satellite clinic. Xx

Kalm sounds like you need to rest more than you are, could iron levels be low? Xx

Lillie I recommend counselling, there will always be days where you cry and think cant cope - I had one on Saturday but it dies get easier. Focussing on something else will help take mind off for short periods of time. Xx 

Amy can also recommend the hysteroscopy. Hopefully you'll be able to get it booked in quickly xx

Wildflower hope you're not being driven too crazy during the 2ww xx

 to all the ccs xx

Hope everyone is ok X

Afm had a nightmare journey to work, it took 2.5hours and is normally 0.5! This is because the A1 was due to reopen at 6am (overnight roadworks) but was atleast 730 befire it did by which time traffic had fully backed up. I literally sat for an hour going nowhere. Some of the other teachers stuck did some marking but as I did mine over the weekend it was a rather boring wait! I got to school as the school day started so was all a mad rush getting organised.  Had a meltdown on Saturday when I felt everyone I know etc is pregnant or has babies, explained to DH how hard it is being with the twins even though I love my time with them, it's still hard. and
I have put myself in a catch 22 situation too -  I want to try for a lo of our own but scared of another mc or cp so scared to do the deed   This weekend I'm tied up with union conferences but hopefully DH can stay in hotel too (checking they booked a double room) but he is joining us for meal on Friday, so we'll get to spend some time  together (I am away Friday night until Sunday afternoon). Only a couple weeks left before starting our next journey (which I'm sure will bring a whole new lot of stresses to add to the ones in my head already) xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba what an awful journey to work you had this morning!   it is completely understandable to have difficult days but exciting that you will be starting your adoption journey very soon x   

Nickynack I'm so pleased that your ankle is starting to heal   I just doubled up my coq10 tablets after Kalm said she had been on a higher dose   I hope you get good news regarding the nhs funding   I love the sound of your new gym x  

Lillie you are so brave going in to work after everything you have been through   I hope the thyroid medication works & you get some answers from your followup x  

Beccaboo dp has gone away today for 3 weeks so it is great that I have I'm a celebrity to fill my evenings   I hope your appointment tomorrow goes well & you get some answers ready for the next round x  

Westies I hope your trip to London goes well tomorrow & you manage to get the blood tests sorted & have some fun x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

Another hour on the stepper tonight followed by profiteroles!   now ready for I'm a celeb


----------



## Nahla

hi Ccs 
I have read all your posts but am too tired for lits of personals sorry! 

just a thought: Amoeba, I have heard several stories where couples had tried everything before mocing on to adoption, and as soon as they had adopted a child they got one or two on their own as well. just because the pressure had been takrn away 😊

nickynack, great news about xour ankle. I hope it will heal soon. and also good news re follow up! fx you get the funded cycle


afm: I dont know how I coped working before... seems to be busy all the time, so many things to do before Christmas and LOs arrive... dont know where to start. 
It foes not hrlp that I have a hernia above my belly button which I had already when pg with ds but now it really starts to hurt. I hope it foes not increase size... still 8 weeks to go at least... and I fell like I am bursting already! apart from that I feel more or less fine, reflux has subsuded with pantoprazol which is a grwat relief! 

xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's

*Nickynack* - so pleased to read that you're feeling more positive. It sounds like everything's coming together for you and your DP. Please take it easy and I've you ankle time to heal properly. It sounds really painful, bless you. FX that you get the funding approved asap so that you can make arrangements. PMA! 

*Lillie *- You're doing really well hun. I'm not surprised you can't focus on work or studying. Can you take a couple of days off? I worked from home for a few days after my CP, which was good as I was still tearful and my AF was pretty painful. Hope you're still receiving lots of support from your family and DH at this difficult and sad time. Sending you hugs. 

*Westies* - all the best for your trip to London tomorrow and tests with Dr G. It's very quick and so plenty of time for shopping 

*Amoeba* - Oh no! what a terrible journey for you, so sorry. Not a great start to the day. I know what you mean, sometimes it does feel like everyone's pregnant or has children, that's normal for our situation as we're more sensitive to it. I like spending time with babies as I hope they will bring me good luck! I do hope you try again Amoeba. It would be lovely if you got an BFP whilst progressing the adoption application.

*Snowywhit*e - sorry about dear Percy. You certainly made his last few weeks more comfortable, I don't think many people would be so caring. RIP Percy. BTW how you getting on with increasing your calorie intake?

*Muchmore* - you are a very good fried to listen to pregnancy talk for 2 hours, a real survivor given what you've been through. I do hope you're able to limit your time with her at this stage to keep you sane and focused on your next chapter.

*LJH* - Thank you lovely. Yes, it is great that my DH is participating in the immunes treatment. He's making big fuss about giving blood (only 1/4 of a pint) My acupuncturist also does reflexology, I had it once (after EC) and would like to try it again, if only to keep me relaxed. Do you mind sharing how much you pay?

*Wildflower* - Rosie is a wee dote! So gorgeous, as is the knitted hat. I have everything crossed for your BFP. Sending you heaps of positive vibes to help you through your 2WW. PMA! PMA!

*Beccaboo* - Reading your updates makes me feel lazy, I wish I had your energy. I have a soup maker going dusty in the garage, I must dig it out and start experimenting. Good luck for your follow up appointment tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

*Cara *- How you feeling today?

*Kalm* - Hope you're feeling a bit better too. I do hope your GP is able to give you more reassurance tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

*Amy *- Let's hope you don't have to wait too long for your hysteroscopy. Thanks for the mushroom soup recipe. I'm watching Im a celeb too. Tonight was hilarious. I've never heard of Lady C before, have you? I suspect the public will keep her in for the comedy factor. 

*Sarah* - glad you enjoyed the last fews days of your hol with your DS. Hope your week isn't too busy.

AFM, my AF only last a day and so my excitement was short-lived , I'm thinking maybe the humira affected it, or just one of those things...(sigh) I bought lots of veg today to make some soup take to work with me to continue the health kick. Keep posting your yummy recipes 

Night night
x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone.

Hi Lilie, I think you are doing very well. We are stronger than we think we are sometimes.  Im sure you will be able to start thinking about other things soon but for now think of yourself and do what feels right, Im sure you will know when your head is in the right place to start revising for exams. Glad you are o the thyroid meds already and hopefully they can start working. xx

Nicky, glad you had your follow up and hopefully you hear soon regarding the funded, I really hope you get another funded go. Glad the antibiotics are starting to work too so you get some ease with your ankle and it makes further improvement. Brilliant on thinking of signing up for the gym, sounds lovely and I love body pump too. Least come Jan you can then get going on the exercise front and realise some feel good endorphins!
Glad you had a nice meal out, I love Thai food.

Amoeba, I hope your journey to work this morning was a less stressful one. That is a long time to be stuck in traffic.  Hopefully one day you will get your BFP. If DH is going with you to nice hotel over the weekend you could maybe make the most of it and do the deed then! hehe. 

Amy, I could never do that eatting challenge! I think a few more reality people are going in soon but not sure who they are! 3 weeks is a long time without DP  hope your 3 lovely dogs keep you good company. xx

Nahla, 8 weeks to go, wow! Oh dear about the hernia, lets hope it doesnt cause you any issues. make sure you take care of yourself and rest up when you feel you need to. 

Smiley, that is a short AF! Mine after FET was mega heavy for the 3 days I had it and thought that was short! Yes definitely get creative with the soups, its soup weather now!

Westies, Safe travels into London today and hope the appointment goes well and you get some shopping done. xx

Hope all you CC;s are well

My morning got off to a poor start, I ran and tripped and ended up damaging my little finger. It is now very swollen, bruised, looks crooked and I cant bend it! I hope I havent fractured or broken it!  I also scrapped my knee but most of all I was annoyed that I had put a hole in my new running trousers I bought! I still finished my running route! I joked with DH that maybe the nurses at the clinic coupld look at it on my follow up appointment this afternoon! haha. Oh well, Im sure its not broken, just badly swollen, Il keep an eye on it.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo sorry to hear about your finger, your knee & the gym leggings   Well done on finishing the run though   I hope the day improves & your appointment goes well   The eating challenge was awful!   I struggled enough with eating avocados during the 2ww!   3 weeks does seem like a long time, I told dp I might find I like it without him but I'm sure I will miss him!  

Smileycat that was a very short af   is the stingy injection tomorrow? nice that dh is getting involved, I'm sure he realises there won't be much sympathy if he starts complaining about needles! I hope it goes well   I'd never heard of Lady C before either, she seems suitably bonkers & was very entertaining during the eating challenge!  

Westies I hope your trip to london goes well today x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok & the stomach pains aren't too bad   don't rush in to studying if you don't feel ready, can you defer & do your exams at the next sitting? take care x  

Kalm I hope your appointment goes well today & they can maybe reassure you about the funny turns x  

Nahla how amazing to think your twins will be here in 8 weeks! I hope the hernia doesn't cause any problems x  

Wildflower I hope you are still doing well with the pma x  

I hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## wildflower

Hi lovely CCs

Amoeba - I know what you mean about the ttc naturally thing. Also just the whole ttc journey makes doing the deed such a total mental mind field and brings up a whole host of unwanted thoughts and feelings I bet - making it really difficult to just enjoy the moment! I don't have any good advice but if there is anyway you could just practice letting go of all those thoughts and living in the moment and just enjoying it Easier said than done I'm sure  

Smileycat - thanks for the pma chick! So far so good on the pma front. Only on day 6 though! Almost halfway  

Lillie - don't worry if you still need to shed a few tears my lovely. Good that you are already starting positive steps towards the next fet though and hopefully a sticky bfp xxx

NickyNack - really glad to hear that the ankle is mending now and you have a gym plan in place. All good. xxx

Amy - I really like the idea of cosy I'm a celebrity watching evenings, I however cannot bring myself to watch the eating challenges because of all the retching!! 

Beccaboo - how is the little finger - hope it has improved. How was the follow up appointment today? Hope it went well.

Westies - hope you are doing ok. I hope you had a really productive and fun trip to london today and you got home feeling good xx.

KALM - very much hoping you have been taking it super easy and you haven't had any repeat dizzy spells.

Snowywhite, Nahla, MuchMore, LJH80, Goldie, hope you are all doing ok xxx
And hi to anyone I've missed xx

afm - OTD is a week tomorrow (25th Nov) so I'm almost half way!
pma is still ok, I've not had any symptoms. I did think I was getting af type pains yesterday but in hindsight I think it was just continued digestive weirdness - my digestive is always messed up by the pessaries and the ec procedure.
I realised today that my head is now freed up from all the complexity of treatment thoughts and I'm thinking about other life things instead (work, holidays etc) but actually any decisions are affected by the outcome of this 2ww. So I'm kind of frustrated in being unable to make plans until I know, but I'm actually feeling reasonably balanced about the outcome. Again I'm really quite amazed that I'm not going crazy yet! I wonder if this is the acupuncture doing its work at keeping me chilled. 
I have also been doing the zita west mediations every day, in fact I've just realised that I still need to do one today so might go and do that now. I've been too busy today doing christmas shopping and sorting!!

happy evening everybody xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello, hope you have all had good days.  
It's been pretty quiet on here today ladies. 

Westies, hoping you are ok from appointment with dr g and shopping today. 

Kalm, did you have your app today, hope all ok and dizzy spells were just part of pregnancy and nothing to worry about. Xx 

Wildflower, eeek a week tomorrow, am keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you. Good work on the pma, long may it continue. XX

Afm, my little finger has properly swelled up today and resembles a sausage! I've been icing it a lot so a lot of bruising had come out. I can't bend it very well but have slight movement so I doubt it is fractured. Il keep an eye on it over next couple of days and hopefully be able to tell more once it's less swollen! My last fall was about this time 2 yrs ago so guess I was due another!

I also had my follow up which  I came away from feeling really positive. Consultant said I could start on cd21 whenever I am ready. So depending on AF dates that will be Jan or possibly early Feb. 
He is increasing my dose on stimm drugs but only by very slightly as I have low egg reserve so he doesn't think upping my dose will ever make me produce more eggs but by increasing a little then he may be able to collect an egg or 2 more....hopefully! He said again that my embroyo quality is very good. 
What I was surprised at was he said if I wanted two embroyos put back on next fresh go then he would back me up and put a good case towards me having two. Being nhs funded they have pressure put on them to keep multiple births to a minimum so I never thought this would be an option for my funded go. He seemed to think that with my good quality embroyos and having success on first go getting a BFP that having two put back would give me a very good chance. it was also suggested scratch which I would have to pay for (£200 ish). Me and DH have chatted and with this being our last funded fresh I think we will go for the two option (obviously providing I have two to put back!) and a scratch. I want to feel like on this next go I have done a few things different to improve chances. 
I also asked about pco as I was originally told before IVF that I had cysts and didn't ovulate but wasn't really told any more that that. Consultant said I do not have pco and no cysts have shown up on my scans I've had at clinic. My AMH is borderline normal/low and the fact I have low egg reserve shows I don't have pco. I know DH has some issues with motility but it just gave me a little bit of hope that maybe I could get pregnant if one month I was to ovulate and DH's sperm decide to swim! 

Sorry for the lengthy Afm post, I've rambled a bit I know! 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower it sounds like the meditation is working if you are quite relaxed & positive, long may it continue x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear your finger is still bad, I hope it starts to feel better soon   It sounds like your appointment went really well   great that they are making some changes for the next round   I added the scratch & intralipids to my last cycle & bourn have let me transfer two embies on each of the last two rounds, but I think that is partly because of my age!  

Westies I hope your appointment went well x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

My gps secretary phoned me this afternoon to say they have done the hysteroscopy referral so I'm really pleased about that   just getting my daily dose of the jungle with 'get me out of here now'


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, yes I didn't think having two transferred was an option also because I am under 35. At first when he suggested it and the thought of the possibility of ending up with twins made me have to think do I actually want twins as I've only ever wanted one child, even before I knew about fertilty issues I've never wanted more than one. But then after DH and my chat I just want to increase our chances a bit and I'd rather be successful with two than having no babies! The scratch makes me feel a bit squeamish, even the word scratch! 
I'm not watching jungle, DH actually told me it wasn't on and he's watching the footy! Maybe he told me porkys! Xx

That's great about your hysteroscopy referral, maybe you will get it before Xmas.  
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo after hearing people say the scratch was painful I was a bit worried but I took a couple of paracetamol an hour before & didn't feel anything   I think after going through failed cycles all we want to do is increase our chances of success & if they recommend transferring two it is worth a try   ant & dec aren't on but 'get me out of here now' is on itv2 so your dh isn't strictly lying x


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, thanks for asking over me. I did have yesterday off work sick which was bliss. I still felt a bit light headed when I woke up, and after breakfast I lay back in bed and slept for like 3.5 hours which was amazing! Pretty unusual too as even on the weekend when I can lie in I don't these days as I'm so achy from lying down all night, I have to get up and move around. Anyway I felt loads better after the sleep, although even a short walk to my local shops to get some stamps did tire me out. I was back to work today and now feeling incredibly grumpy, when I don't want to be at all. Just really hating it just now and it's getting me down. Thankfully the hateful piece of work will finish by Friday, so hopefully only 3 more days of feeling totally fed up and negative. Doctors today wasn't that helpful.. Back pain likely just one of those pregnancy things, maybe posture related. Light headedness and ringing ears likely just restricted blood flow because maybe I was stood for too long, or baby was sat funny on a blood vessel. Not that reassuring really, as it's pretty nasty and I don't want to go through it again! But hey ho. I have consultant appt next tues so will mention it again then for another viewpoint. 

Beccaboo, ouch to the finger running injury! But it sounds like you are doing all the right things for it. Gutting about tearing your new running leggings though ;( can you sew/patch them up? Really glad you had such a good follow up today, all great news.

Amy, fab the Drs have done the hysteroscopy referral!

Westies, I hope you had a fun and productive day in London. Did you take the coach?

Wildflower, go you with the PMA  and well done for keeping up the meditations, I found they helped me too.

Just a short one, but I'm home alone tomorrow night so will try for a better post then. Hi to Lillie, smiley, Sarah, Nickynack, Cara, Muchmore, Naha and LJH.


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi CCs

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about your finger. Hopefully it's not broken and the swelling goes down soon. 
Glad to hear your follow up went well. It's great if you have good quality embies and you know you can get a BFP.
I think the scratch and potentially putting 2 back sound like good positive steps.

Wildflower - glad you're feeling positive. That PMA will definitely help. One more week and then hopefully a BFP!

Lillie - it sounds like you're being really strong. Maybe you can try something stronger for the physical pain though. I love a bit of codeine!
You could try and postpone the exams or maybe focusing on them would be good to take your mind off things.

Amoeba - sorry to hear about the meltdown. I'm sure you'll be a mummy too soon, no matter how it happens. It's tough to dtd with those worries in the back of your mind. But I think if you do conceive naturally there's such a good chance that it wouldn't be a mc that it's worth a shot.

Amy - that's a long time away from DP but glad you have your lovely pooches for company. I need to catch up on I'm a celeb as it sounds like I'm missing out.

Smiley - that is a short AF. Hope it still means everything can progress as planned. Appetite is still not great but I find that M&S milkshakes are a good way to boost calories! Had strawberry today but it wasn't as good as the white choc one.

AFM - things are ok with me. Had a bit of a bad day yesterday as baby was very quiet and I was getting a bit worried. Went into the hospital to be monitored and all was ok. Actually as soon as the monitoring started she started kicking so it looked like I had imagined the whole thing! Still it was better to be safe. Still obsessively monitoring her movements. It's hard not to freak out when you realise you haven't felt anything for a while.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs. 

Snowy white - Sorry to hear baby hasn't been moving so much, it's such an awful worry when you're monitoring every little prod and kick. I had the same with DS, who inevitably started to dance a merry jig in there as soon as the monitor went on.

Kalm - Rest up  glad you had a good nap and felt better afterwards but sorry to hear work isn't treating you so well at the moment.

Beccaboo - I'm not saying it's bound to happen but you'd be surprised how you feel after having one child... I only ever wanted one, right the way through my own childhood I always said I only wanted one myself. And here we are, busting a gut to try for a second.  It's good you've had some clarification re: PCO or not, and good that you don't have issues with cysts. In my experience, hospitals are always really non-committal or vague when it comes to diagnoses. I was told I don't have PCO because though I have cysts, I don't have 'enough' to call it PCO. But I do have high prolactin, which is a symptom of PCOS, and I do have *some* cysts. Looks like we will be ready to cycle again at the same time hopefully! How is your finger?

Amy - Glad your referral is sorted, enjoy I'm A Celebrity! I don't watch it, we have that pottery throwdown thing on but it's nowhere close to being GBBO.

wildflower - Yay for PMA! You can do this  I am crossing everything for a BFP for you. Enjoy your meditation tonight.

Smileycat - Did you make some soup? Was it yummy? I might get my slow cook on this week with some homemade soup, you guys have inspired me.

Nahla - I know 8 weeks seems like ages when you're pregnant but wow, I can't believe your LOs will be here in 8 weeks!

Amoeba - What a horribly long wait in traffic! It's really frustrating when you're not going anywhere... literally as well as figuratively. Hope you manage to get some quality time with DH over the weekend while you're away. I still think you are very brave spending so much time with the twins, I know you enjoy it but it is bound to be hard at the same time. 

NickyNack - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, I'm crossing my fingers for another funded cycle for you next year. 

lillie - Well done on going back to work  you're being really brave. Take care of yourself, though, if you need more time, can you take it?

Hugs to everyone  hope Tuesday finds you well. I've been busy busy back at work but exciting news - our donor sperm has left Copenhagen and is on its way to Leeds as we speak! I even have a TNT consignment number to track its journey.


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies

beccaboo glad u have a plan fx it results in ur bfp! I will b lookin into the scratch too this time altho like u the word freaks me our!  sorry about the little finger hun hope it's better soon

kalm glad uve  had a little rest maybe it's what u needed?

Amy wow wish my Gp was like urs....very efficient! hopefully u will hear soon!

snowy sorry little one has been playing statues they sure like to give u mummies a scare....little monkey! glad all is well tho! can't really postpone as I missed the June sitting as it was otd the exam day!! I can only do my best an if it's a fail it's a fail......in my defence I've had one hell of a year!!

Sarah whoop whoop the little spermies will soon be meeting Olaf an my tribe in the north pole.....so excited for you!! I haven't had anytime off during the horrible few weeks I've had...I've worked through an tried to continue as normal....well as normal as I can be!! I cud take time ringing in sick but it's just not me....an don't want to b penalised for it!! plus it's kept my mind busy!!

hello every1 else just a short 1 as just returned home from a meal for my sisters bday....xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi lovely CCs just a quick post as only just home (yes, good old National Express again!) from London. It wasn't an appointment today - just blood tests for DH and more for me too. All done now so they're being sent off to Chicago and we should get all the results back by the end of the month hopefully. We managed to get some shopping done (all for DH, unfortunately, but we hardly ever go shopping together so needed to take the opportunity for him to try things on). I did source some new shoes for work that have gel cushions in the soles so will hopefully be more comfy for long shifts standing at work! They didn't have my size in stock so I ended up ordering online. Anyway, I'm shattered after four long days at work and then London today so off to bed. Will catch-up and post personals soon xx


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo - just to encourage you - out of 4 cycles both two embie cycles for me were bfps, and both single embie cycles were bfns. Neither bfp was a twin pregnancy. So for me two embies was the way to go - for whatever reason! I think I was always quite up for twins anyway though - although I have to say the prospect this time round is quite scary! I had half a day of being really scared of having twins last week and then decided that was so unlikely and quite negative thinking that I've tried to stop thinking like that!
Your plan all sounds really positive though yay 

Westies - it always works out like that when I take dh shopping too - we only buy for him because he hardly ever shops for himself! Boys!!

xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi lovely ladies!
Quick one from me as am wiped out from crazy shifts and the effects of the progynova tablets. Day off today so plenty of rest scheduled! Will come on later to do personals.
Lining scan this morning went well. My lining is 7.7mm and my ovaries show no cysts. So the meds are working! Second FET good to go ahead next week. Will get the call in the next few days with definite dates and when to start pessaries. I spoke to the nurse about the symptoms I've been experiencing. She said some women have a higher sensitivity to estrogen tablets and I must be in the lucky few! I'm managing the symptoms but living with background nausea is tiring!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all.

Kalm, Glad your piece of work finishes at the end of the week. Hopefully you will get some nicer tasks to do in the lead up to finishing! Good idea to mention the dizziness again on your next appointment to see if they say anything further on it. My PG friend a few years ago had the same kind of thing on a couple of occasions when I was with her, one of which was in Tesco's whilst at the cashier! She had to go and sit down and wait for it to pass. I guess its one of those things that you dont want to happen if you are out on your own.
Yes I think I can sew up the hole in my new trousers!

Hi Snowy, glad you popped along to the hospital to check out baby snowy. They do say you should monitor the kicks and movement dont they so best to check it out than not at all. She was back to doing some gymnastics then when you got there!

Hi Sarah, glad the donar sperm is on its travels and how funny you can track it but good that you can.  Yes I guess never having had a child you dont get how it feels it have one. maybe the wanting only one child comes from being an only child myself. Of course having two put back wont necessarily mean I end up getting pg with twins but obviously I need to expect that this could happen! yay, cycle buds again hopefully. xx

Hi Lillie, hope you are ok. I had never considered the scratch but as the consultant suggested it I want to try it as it cant harm to have it done then least I know I tried something extra. Will you mention it to your clinic on your follow up. 

Hi Westies, hope you have caught up on some much needed rest. Cant beat comfort over style on shoes when you are on your feet all day....although Im sure the shoes are still mega stylish. I walk into work everyday so I have flats to walk in and high heels kept under my desk at work!

Hi Wildflower, thanks for the encouragement on the 2 embies. Like you say, having two put back isnt going to definitely mean twins, I guess I just need to be prepared for it to happen if I am successfull. The follow up has certainly made me come away with a good PMA so PMA's all round hey!

Cara, wow I cant believe your FET will probably go ahead next week. How great for you that you have been able to get going so quickly. Sorry you are experiencing some not so nice symptoms 

Hi Amy, Any gym tonight? I am going to attempt body combat at step classes. My little finger has no movement and still is mega swollen but figured I can do combat, just no clenched fist when punching into the air and step uses legs which do still work as normal 

Hello to all you CC's
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I'm glad your running trousers are repairable   sorry to hear the finger is still bad   I hope it recovers soon, great that you are going to your classes tonight anyway   I was at the gym on sunday & monday & I'm meeting a friend there after work today   I went to look round the local fitness first last night & will probably move there at the end of the month, they only have 2 steppers but assure me they don't get used much so I should be ok & the pool, sauna & steam & fact that dp already goes there are swaying me!  

Cara great that your scan went well this morning & you will be pupo again next week x  

Westies I hope you have managed to catch up on rest today after a busy few days with work & your trip to London, is it your follow up tomorrow? if so I hope it goes well x  

Lillie you have done really well to continue with work after everything you have been through   I hope you enjoyed the meal out last night & are doing ok today x  

Kalm I'm glad you had some time off work & managed to rest a bit   hopefully after friday when the awful bit of work is finished things might not be so bad   I'm sorry your doctor wasn't very helpful, I feel bad that my doctor has been so helpful recently after hearing that others aren't very good   I hope the consultant next week is more helpful & you don't have any more funny turns x  

Sarah great that the sperm is on its way & exciting that you can track it! x  

Snowy sorry that baby snowy was causing you concern, I imagine the worrying never stops   great that the check up at the hospital reassured you that everything was ok   I like ant & dec & think I'm a celeb is entertaining so might be worth having a look if you are bored x  

Wildflower I hope you are still doing well in your pupo bubble x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone 😘

Beccaboo sorry about ur poor little finger - isn't there a minor injuries clinic you could go to as they maybe to tell you if it's just badly bruised or broken? And how gutting ur new zebra print jogging bottoms having a hole in them 😤!! Very positive regarding ur follow up appointment and although you have fewer eggs they are of good quality. So so brilliant news that you have no cysts and therefore you have not got PCO   Re the 2 embies, I think if they recommend it and are letting you do it then you have to go for it. I worry about multiple births too, well I did on my first cycle but like you would rather this than no baby at all   xx

Amy - I'm loving a bit of I'm a Celeb and me and DP have took it one sad step further and have downloaded the app so we can interact and play the quiz while it's on    there is a fitness first gym in Hul - I used to go actually and it was a really good gym with a pool but it's the wrong side of town for me now. Glad ur referral has come through too xx

Kalm sorry you didn't get any real answers from ur appointment and ur fed up with work - can't you not get some nice festive plans or treats booked in to try and cheer you up? Sounds like you just need to take it easy tho to be honest, so rest up and take care when you can   Xx

Snowy - glad you went to get monitored rather than worry about ur lil Snowy not moving about much, bet it was really fab to have ur mind out at rest. The white chocolate milkshake sounds yummy xx

Lillie - hope ur doing ok bless you, I know how tough it must be for you at the moment so sending you big big   Xx

Sarah - fab news re the lil swimmers from copenhagen been on their way, how exciting and you can make defo plans for ur cycle in the new year 😘 xxx

Smiley - thanks for ur PMA post and yes I have been taking it easy and looking after my gammy ankle   can't believe ur AF only lasted a day! Hope ur injections are going ok and ur looking after ur self xx

Wildflower - hope ur doing ok my lovely in that 2ww and can't believe ur half way through already! Keep up with the PMA and hopefully you will get ur BFP next week    Xx

Westies - glad you have the rest of those tests done and and sent off - when will you hear then and what's the next steps? Glad you managed to get some Xmas shopping in even though it was just for DH - names them feel special ey   ur gel cushion shoes sound fab for work and been on ur feet   xx

Nahla - hope ur feeling bit better and that hernia doesn't give you too much jib - must be hard to be carrying those twins and having to look after DS too. Hope you get the rest you need and look after yourself Hun xxx

Cara - can't believe you are starting again soon with ur FET and hope those side affects sod off soon bless you - it's horrible feeling nauseous all the time   Xx

Ameoba - sorry about ur journey to work from hell   I know it must be hard to think of TTC again with ur DH after all you have been through and ur fears of MC and CP but just think, if you get busy on that front and you did get a BFP then you wouldn't have to go though the stresses of adoption and it will also help bring you and DH closer together   Xx

Hi to everyone else, hope ur all doing ok xxxx

AFM - councellng session last night was really good and I would recommend it to anyone, especially if you are struggling   I talked to her about how I find it hard with my sister's little boy a and we don't seem to have bonded like I have with my other nieces and nephews and she said I needed to not be the person trying to be a mum when I'm with him and put on my 'Auntie hat' and just try to play with him and dozens time with him even if I find it hard as it will get easier and not spending time with him will be harder - which it is. She wants to see me for some more sessions on my own and we talked about donar eggs too. So I'm booking in again in a weeks time.
I also got a cancellation appointment today with the specialist and he is really happy with my ankle and says the skin although still delicate looks like it's starting to heal nicely, but the swelling in my ankle and stiffness will take a few weeks to ease as he did so much work in it during the op? I am seeing him again in 6 weeks. Feel pretty low and fed up do will be glad to get back to work and normality. I will visit the gym next week to enrol for the New Year, so have that to aim for   xx


----------



## wildflower

All the best for your appointment tomorrow Westies xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hello Crazy Clementines!

*Beccaboo* - Lovely to read that you're feeling positive following your meeting with the clinic. I haven't had the scratch, it has been successful for a number of women and so def worth trying given that you have good quality embryos. We all have different pain thresholds and so it may not be too bad for you. My consultant also recommended that we put two back next time and we will follow the recommendation in order to increase our chances. Like you, I'd rather have two babies than none. There will be a few of us cycling early next year  Bless you with your finger injury and still body pumping! Keep icing it to reduce the swelling hun. It sounds really painful  BTW I made a butternut squash soup yesterday, I didn't think to put kale in it! Will try that next time.

*Amy* - Great response from your GP surgery. They are fantastic . A pre xmas hysto would be great. I didn't realise you had a mini dachshund So cute! Please post a photo when you can. My DH would love a black labrador, but I think we should focus on baby first. Maybe you can get a free day pass from your DP before you join Fitness First?

*Wildflower* - Yay! You're nearly there. The ZW meditations are great, I found it kept me sane during the last few days of the 2WW when I was tempted to test early. Stay in the PMA zone!   

*Kalm* - Glad the day off perked you up a bit. Hopefully the consultant can allay your concerns next week. Bet you can't wait until Friday and end of the work you don't like. Keep well hun and try not to worry.

*Snowywhite* - funny that baby snowy started kicking at your scan. What a relief and def best to be on the safe side.

*Sarah* - How exciting that your very special parcel is in transit! whoop ! whoop! Hope it arrives safe and sound. Yes, I made spicy butternut squash in the soup maker. So cheap and easy to make. I will prob use the slow cooker over the weekend. it's supposed to be a cold one.

*Lillie* - How are you hun? I hope that work is keeping your mind off things. How's the wedding planning going for your sister's wedding?

*Westies* - Hope you're ok and have found some time to rest following your busy few days. I think I already mentioned this but you should def follow up on the Chicago tests after a week as they don't send all the NK assay panel ones directly to you. Dr G's secretary can email them to you so that you have time to review ahead of your follow up appointment. Good luck with your follow up tomorrow.

*Cara *- Yay good news on your ET next week! Sorry about the nausea hun 

*Nickynack* - Hi there, that is great advice from your counsellor as to how to deal with your nephew. I became a godmother this year and found it really hard initially, it will get easier and I'm sure you're a fab auntie. Great news that your anke is healing nicely. yay! I can understand that you're fed up given the time you've had off following surgery. When do you think you can return to work? Do you have some nice things planned to keep you occupied?

Hi to Nahla, babycakes and Amoeba. Hope you're all well.

AFM, I survived the stingy injections (aka LIT) and they weren't too bad. A lady on another thread recommended that I put emla cream on an hour before and it really helped. They gave my fifteen injections under the skin on each arm  Quite weird to think that I'm now carrying some of my DH's white blood cells! He was there to support me, he didn't have to be there, but I wanted him to see it. I emailed my clinic today re my AF only lasting a day (if that!) and I have arranged a scan next week. I'm really worried that the ERPC and/or miscarriage may have caused some scarring or other damage...

Night night.

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ooooooh a quiet day in cc land  
It is so late and I need sleep but really wanted to pop in and say hello as its been so long since I wrote anything. I've been reading though  
My friend is in hospital with suspected ectopic now. So sad. She is 5:6 today and they scanned her but couldn't see clear evidence of the gestation a sack. They told her it might just be too early to see it but I do wonder if they were just being kind as that seems late to me to not be able to see anything at all. They are monitoring her hcg over 48 hours but keeping her in as she has had really bad pain so they obviously fear the danger of the ectopic possibility. Poor lass. It's not always easy being her friend but I feel truly sad for her. I do hope she will be able to come out of this wiser, if it doesn't end well.


----------



## Smileycat

Hi muchmore, that is sad about your friend, if she's less than 6 weeks they may not be able to see anything.  The uncertainty must be awful for her. Really hope it turns out ok x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Muchmore sorry to hear of friend. It's not nice for anyone to go through that; hope it all turns out for her   and it's just to early to see a sac. My clinic scan 2 weeks after bfp which is 4 after et so essentially at 6w2d as before that they say a sac is difficult to pick up x

Hope everyone is going ok, sorry been quiet but just mega busy xxxx


----------



## wildflower

Hi CCs

MuchMore - so sorry about your friend with the ectopic, what a horrible situation. I hope she comes through this ok.

SmileyCat - glad to hear you have a solution to the improve stingy injections. It sounds amazing what they are doing.

NickyNack - glad you had a good councelling session and I'm glad you have more in place, I really hope they are very helpful.

Beccaboo - hope that finger starts to mend soon!

Cara - exciting that your fet will be very soon xxx

Westies - hoping you are feeling ok after your busy week and your appointment goes really well today.

Lillie - i hope your tummy pains are calming down a bit now xxx


Hi to everyone else!

afm - Day 8 post transfer today. PMA is still going well although I've just had a weird thing with DH where I said he keeps saying negative things about people we know. I just blurted it out but I feel bad about leaving it there. Not sure what to say though because it is true - he is sometimes just quite negative and I'm trying just to be positive positive positive right now. 
I can't say I haven't been tempted to test early but I'm going to try and stay strong and not leave the lovely pupo bubble.
xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower great that you are still going with the pma, I would resist the temptation to test early & stay in the pupo bubble for as long as possible   Now you have mentioned it hopefully dh will join in your positivity too x  

Muchmore I am really sorry to hear about your friend, I hope it is just too early & things turn out ok   Whatever happens you are such a good friend that I am sure you will be there for her x  

Smileycat I have added a photo of our dachshund   black labradors are fab though, we have two at the moment & have had two others before these & they have all been lovely & really gentle with children   Wow to having 15 injections in each arm!   that is a lot, good to have dh there to support you & know what you are going through   I hope the scan next week shows everything is ok & it is just the meds messing things up x  

Nickynack I'm a celeb is very funny, ant & dec do make me laugh   love that you & dh are getting fully involved!   Good that your counselling went well, I think being an aunt is great, especially doing all the fun naughty stuff with my nieces like letting them stay up late when they are visiting, giving them squirty cream straight out of the can, watching cartoons & having tea & biscuits in bed   Hopefully you will soon bond as well with your nephew as you have with your other nieces & nephews   Great that the specialist is pleased with how your ankle is healing x   

Beccaboo how is the finger today? I hope it is doing ok, if not maybe you should get it checked out? I met a friend for a workout at my gym last night & we had a laugh testing some of the new equipment & going on the power plate & a funny machine with pulleys for your arms, he was trying to persuade me to stay but he usually works out later than I do & I'm not sure I can motivate myself to go to the gym at 9pm, I like to go straight from work then go home & have tea & relax x  

Sarah how is the sperm doing on its journey? I hope it is making good progress x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Only 5 weeks tomorrow until christmas!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely ladies.

Hello Westies, Hope the follow up appointment at your clinic goes well and they are happy to follow DR G protocol.

Hi Smiley, wow, 15 injections in each arm. thats has to be a record amount of injections in one go! Glad you have a scan arranged so that you can check things out following the ERPC, Im sure it will be just fine, these AF's do tend to be a bit strange after treatment dont they! I thought mine was coming but Im still waiting. 

Muchmore, sorry to hear about your friend. I hope she is ok. Its horrible to hear isnt it even though as you say she can be too much sometimes. She has a lovely friend in you and Im sure you will be your usual supportive self to her. lets hope though its nothing to worry about.

Hi Amoeba you busy bee, I would say we are on the tail end of the week but you have a worky thing this weekend dont you? I hope you make the most of spending some of it with your DH though. xx

Wildflower, Keep on in there lovely until test day! How are you feeling? Hopefully DH will come round to being more positive now you have said something. xx

Hi Amy, 5 weeks til xmas, yippee. and I have xmas eve off too. I love xmas eve, me and DH have this tradition of making warm homemade sausage rolls and getting in some 'picky' bits, like party food, laying it out on the coffee table and getting cosy watching xmas films and shows. I love it.
Glad you had a fun time at the gym. I also have to go from work, get it done and get home for food. Wednesdays I do two classes which finish at 8 so thats the latest im there. 

Thanks for asking about my finger, its still swollen and bruised and i cant bend it! Im terrible at getting to the doctors and walk in centre and a will avoid at all costs type person unless I really have too. Im not sure they would do anything but strap it to the next finger. Il wait it out for a few more days as would like to see if its ok once swelling goes down. 
Im at running club tonight but will certainly be a bit cautious, I dont want to trip and damage the other hand, that would be tricky having no little fingers


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - your Xmas eve sounds lovely. I also love 'picky', party food. That's our plan for NYE. I'm sure we won't want to go out then so plan to have party food in with DH and my parents. Pigs in blankets are my absolute favourite. I can't wait til I can start eating those.

Muchmore - I really hope things work out for your friend. That uncertainty at the beginning can be so hard. Hopefully it's just too early to see the sac.

Sarah - glad those swimmers are making there way over here for their important task.

AFM - so glad it's nearly the weekend as work has been a nightmare. Plus I've had to go out for schmoozy drinks after work a few nights. I'm on my way back from a meeting now and I'm going to go home and get into my PJs ASAP!


----------



## Beccaboo

Snowy, Yes pigs in blankets are fab, we also see what nice m&s picky foods are on offer. Now Im too excited already!
Definitely get yourself home in PJ's, in the warm and put your feet up. 
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh and we do mulled wine! xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo your christmas eve plans do sound lovely   the m&s finger food is really good around christmas, I remember one year we got some of the mini melt in the middle chocolate puddings & they were very good x  

Snowy I hope you get home to your pjs soon x


----------



## wildflower

Love christmas planning! I had a christmas m&s shopping trip this week and I treated myself to their beauty advent calendar which I'm quite chuffed with. It's £25 you get a little beauty related treat each day of december  I'm not a huge make up person but I like decent skin care stuff. 
(you have to be spending £25 on beauty though - so i just stocked up on my usual Ren cleanser)

Snowy i hope you have a comfy and chilled afternoon 

Beccaboo - I'm feeling ok thanks. I've got this achey tummy thing which I can't decide is af type pains or digestive weirdness. Apart from that the only vague symptom I've had is wakefulness at 2am - I've had that a few days in a row but it could just be just my brain buzzing a bit.

Amy - thanks, I've sorted out the issue with DH now so all good x

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Wildflower, I saw a good review of the m&s beauty advent calendar which has some decent skin care products in. m&s also now stock the Rituals brand and I think there might be a rituals treat under one of the doors!
Glad you are feeling ok, lets keep up the pma and say its not AF type pains but digestive weirdness instead! xx


----------



## KALM

Hello Clems.

*Wildflower* if you are 8dp2dt I reckon that means today is the day implantation finishes if my poor brain is working these things out correctly, so implantation could definately be the cause of any aches! Lots of PMA.. yay  I say don't even have any POAS in the house and then there is no risk of giving in and testing early. I didn't buy one this cycle until the day before my OTD.

*Beccaboo* i love the sound of your xmas eve plans too.. we do that sort of nibbly meal thing sometimes too.. its such a nice cosy thing on a winters day for some reason  I am tempted to do the same this xmas eve actually! Hope all fingers and toes were safe at running tonight and no further injuries. You could try icing your finger a bit to try to bring the swelling down quicker?

*Snowy* only one more day to get through.. you can do it. Enjoy your PJ evening tonight and I hope the work drinks haven't been too bad? They just told us our work xmas do is black tie this year.. ugh.. like what am I going to wear with the bump! I really don't want to have to buy anything specially. I do have one maternity dress I got at the NCT nearly new sale which might do if I jazz it up with accessories.. will have to see.

*Amy* I'm with you that late night gym sessions are hard to motivate yourself for.. once you've got home you just don't want to go back out, especially this time of year.

*Smiley* .. ouch, 15 injections in both arms. Good thing we are used to being pin cushions through all this treatment! Did you hear back from your clinic on their view of your AF only lasting 1 day? I always read that after ERPC/MC AF's could be funny so hopefully it is just one of those things and nothing to worry about.

*Nicky* it made me chuckle that you have the Im a celeb app to play along  Almost the end of the week and the end of my nasty work.. it has been ok today actually too as its almost done. Phew. We are quite busy between now and xmas with various friend meet ups on the weekend, but really just looking forward to the days off at xmas (we have to take 3 days off between xmas and new year at my work). I am feeling much cheerier now anyway than earlier in the week, but yes, I think I probably do need to try to rest up more. My mother had the "clever" idea could I take a half hour nap mid afternoon at work!?? err.. I don't think so! she's in a bit of a different world sometimes i think! I'm glad your counselling was good and it sounds like very wise advise to just remind yourself to put your aunty hat on. Also fab that your ankle is finally healing.. what a relief!

*Westies* I hope your follow up today was fine.

*Sarah* so exciting to be able to track that special delivery  Has it arrived now?

*Cara* fab news that you got the go head for the FET next week! Can you take a break from work at the start just to ensure you are relaxed and chilled for the first few days rather than rushing about with crazy shifts? Whilst i think the US total bed rest policy is extreme, I also thing being too busy and rushing around when your emby is settling in is also not good, which my acupuncturist was also emphasising to me all the time.

AFM.. the third trimester begins today!!  I thought i had a midwife appt this afternoon but turns out it was Tuesday. I am 99% sure I wrote it down right as I put it in my phone and work diary as soon a I booked it, and it was the 28 week check up and if they'd said tuesday i would have said but i'm not 28 weeks yet then. I think what irks me more is the midwife didn't ring to check if I was okay.. you think if a pregnant woman has an appointment and doesn't show up then you'd call to check she was ok? Baby B has had hiccups yesterday and today, it does make me chuckle! I am off to a breastfeeding class tonight so must dash. DP was supposed to come with me but he had to go to leicester for work today and won't make it back in time.

Hi to Lillie, Amoeba, MuchMore (so sad about your friend.. I hope she is doing ok) and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm how annoying about appointment 😁 But yey to reaching another milestone  

Beccaboo I have a union conference this weekend. Starting with a 2 hour meeting tomorrow night and a 6hour conference on Saturday. Positively having a nice meal out tomorrow, a semi-formal evening event on Saturday and 2 nights in a posh hotel all paid for 😀😀😀 there will be plenty of time spent with dh too xx

Wildflower you're almost there. Pma all the way    Xx

Hope everyone has had a good day X

Busy bee me stayed back at work to do some marking, then brought some home and now lounging in pjs after packing for the weekend xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - your weekend sounds like hard work. Glad you'll get some nice meals and time with DH as well. Hope you also get some time off to relax.

Wildflower - what day are you going to test? Hopefully those pains are either digestive or your uterus welcoming its new inhabitant.
The beauty advent calendar sounds great. I got home the other day to find that DH had bought me a Cadbury advent calendar. Looks like all the hints I dropped got through!

Kalm - I'm thinking of avoiding our work Xmas do this year. We have to pay for it ourselves, which I think is a pretty poor show, and I'm not sure I'll be up for it by then. I bought a very smart, lacy maternity dress from Asos which wasn't too expensive. You could look there if you want a posh frock.

Smiley - wow, what a lot of injections. Hope they didn't cause too much discomfort. Hopefully your unusual AF is nothing to worry about.

Amy - what a cute dog. I want one! One day when I have more time I'm definitely getting a dog. Let's hope DH gets rich one day and I can go part time at work!!

Beccaboo - hope the finger is getting better and you managed to get through running club without further injury!

4 weeks left til I finish work for Xmas! Whoohoo! I think I may actually count down the days. I think the rest of the team will too. The guys I manage are nearing breaking point. End of the year is always a nightmare as clients want everything done before Xmas.


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning CCs sorry I haven't posted properly for ages - has been a busy week! I worked Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday and then DH and I went to London on Tuesday to have the rest of our bloods done at Dr G's. Wednesday I had to take my Mum and a friend to the coach station in Bristol in the morning so they could catching a coach to Heathrow and then had to take my pooch to the vet in the afternoon (I thought he had something stuck in his nose but it turns out it's a cold! £35 down just to tell me that  ). Then yesterday I had my failed cycle clinic follow-up so another trip up to Bristol in the morning, some errands to run (including repeating the 'yuk' Serum test under Dr G's orders and for those of you who have done it - it really is yuk, isn't it!) and then went to the gym with DH last night. Phew! I have today off work as it turns out we have to take accrued annual leave off - bonus! So I'm doing to have a fairly lazy day catching up on life admin, housework, cooking etc etc before going out for a meal with friends to a lovely pub this evening. Phew! Think that's it from me x

Amoeba - I hope the long meeting tonight and conference tomorrow is interesting so worth eating in to your weekend. I like the idea of a paid for posh hotel though! Does it have a pool or spa you can use while you're there? Also, I remember reading one of your posts about TTC naturally and wondered whether you had to declare that on the adoption forms? I'm not sure how it works but it may be best to keep quiet about that but I'm sure you've thought about it x

KALM - sorry to hear about the mix-up with your appointment. How frustrating. Has it been re-arranged? Congratulations on being in the last trimester now. Yey! Not long to go now really - exciting! x

Wildflower - how are you doing? Remind me when you're testing? Is it a HPT or a blood test? I have everything crossed for you. Oh and I was pleased to read that you and your DH are OK again now x

Snowywhite - I hope you enjoyed your lazy PJ evening and have a relaxing weekend ahead, sounds like you need it after your busy week x

Beccaboo - how is your finger/hand? Was it OK at your running club last night? I love your Christmas Eve tradition - sounds fab! Christmas is definitely my favourite time of year and I'm starting to get very excited. Almost finished all of my Christmas shopping - just a few friends little ones to buy for now and then I just need to wrap it all. I have a tradition that I wrap it in front of the TV while enjoying a glass of Bailey's over ice  Oh and while my new work shoes are comfy, they are most definitely still stylish (well, I think so anyway!) and have cute fabric bows on the front (www.clarks.co.uk/p/26112457) x

MuchMore - what's the latest with your friend? The poor thing. I wonder whether it may be a good idea to share your story with her as it may give her some comfort at this time, while also making her understand your feelings better too? I appreciate you need to pick your moment at this sensitive time but the idea popped in to my head as I read your post. How are you feeling too? x

Amy - how are you doing? You didn't do an AFM in your last post so I'm not sure what's happening in Amy's orangey wonderland  x

Smileycat - I'm glad to hear the LIT wasn't too bad. Did your DH go with you? When is your scan booked in for next week? Hoe are you feeling about everything? Oh and I also posted to you on the Dr G thread re: Metformin and what you'd read to decide not to take it. I've been on 1,500mg a day since August 2014 (despite being PCO not PCOS) so am very interested to know! x

NickyNack - I'm glad the consultant is pleased with your ankle and that you have another follow-up with him booked in. Will that be before or after Christmas? I wonder whether swimming (front crawl kicks) would be good for your ankle once it's healed properly as it's not weight bearing exercise? Also glad to hear your counselling session was useful. I've not been since I went once after my first failed cycle but the lady at BCRM was brilliant with me and it really did help. Big hugs   x

CaraJ - glad to hear your lining scan went well. Have you received the call yet to confirm when transfer will be next week? Exciting! x

Lillie - I've been thinking of you. I hope you're OK. I bet you're looking forward to the weekend. I hope you have lots of lovely treats and fun things planned   x

Sarah - has the special delivery arrived safely in Leeds from Copenhagen? I do hope so. I was a nervous wreck when our frosties were being transferred from London to Wales so I hope you coped better than me tracking your precious cargo. How's work at the moment? I bet you've been busy with all this rain we've had / we're having. It's also set to get much colder this weekend so I guess that's good for business too? Do you have much time off over Christmas? My temporary contract ends on the 21st but I'm keeping my eye out for permanent part-time opportunities as I'm really enjoying it and I think it could work well if I pick up some part-time freelance work which will also be more flexible when going through TX cycles. We'll see... x

Hello everyone I've missed. Just realised it's 9am and I haven't had breakfast yet and have a whole list of things to do today so better get my skates on! Speak soon...

...Oh and I forgot to say my failed cycle follow-up went well. She's happy to follow Dr G's immunes protocol (whatever that may be!) as they have done this with other patients before. She's suggested we do a medicated FET for our last go as we've done a natural FET twice now and it hasn't worked. Worth a try! I asked her about the ERA test and she's also happy to do this if we decide we want to and it would be done on the cycle immediately before the FET cycle to work out when my uterus is most receptive to receiving embryo(s). If you're getting repeat implantation failure then it's worth reading up about (doesn't apply to those getting CP or miscarriages). We talked a bit about a third fresh cycle - IMSI instead of ICSI and the benefits of PGS/PGD (constant pretty damning about it actually) - but I need to focus on this FET and hope that this is the one for us x


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning and Happy Friday.

Kalm, yay for the third trimester beginning! When you said about missing your appointment baby brain springs to mind! hehe. Thats what they say isnt it! But yes, wonder why they didnt perhaps contact/call you to check. Hope you been able to get it rebooked in. Also hope the class went well last night.
I got home safely from running club but ran pretty slowly. I was quite nervous about running actually as tbh I fell down with such a thump! Yes I should ice it some more really and I might purchase some arnica cream at lunch today to see if it helps.

Ameoba, sounds very busy but have a nice weekend and great its in a nice hotel so you get some benefits to being away from home. xx

Snowy, how nice your DH bought you an advent calendar. Ive dropped a few hints so will see if DH picks up on it! 4 weeks left for you, yippeee. And then I guess when you go back you will be on the countdown to mat leave! 
I too am aways busy this time of the year with clients wanting things done. I always like to think Il be in wind down mode but its always the opposite 

Westies, thats one busy weekend and week you have had so glad you have the day off today and a nice meal out tonight. 
I too have nearly done all my shopping, luckily I work in the city so can pick bits up during my lunchbreak. Love your tradition of in front of the tv wrapping and with baileys makes it extra nice! I love the ballet pump shoes, yes most definitely comfy and stylish. 
Glad the follow up went well. I think a med FET is worth a try too and yes good to focus on this go first. Are you planning on starting it in January now too?

Lillie, How are you getting on this week? have you been back at work? When is your follow up again?

LJH - Are you ok lovely, havent seen anything from you for a while so just checking up on you! Have you got any nice plans for the weekend? Any more soup making?

Hi Amy, you up to anything nice this weekend?  Its going to be a cold one I think. 

Hi Nahla, Hows things with you? Hope that you are getting lots of rest in.  xx 

Babycakes, also havent heard from you lately either. Hows Burt?

Hi Cara, Smiley, Sarah, wildflower, Nicky, Helen

Im pleased its friday, looking forward to lunch as meeting DH and going for a starbucks coffee. They have 50% off their xmas coffee drinks this afternoon so going to have a gingerbread latte I think.
Update on finger is its still swollen and bruised and I cant use it but Im sure I can see some knuckle appearing so hopefully its on the mend! 
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one to reply to Westies question. When going for adoption you're not allowed to ttc naturally! Even if there is only the tiniest chance you will you still have to use protection (tmi). If actively trying naturally then you are not allowed to start the process. Yes you can just admit to using protection but if you do get bfp then you have to withdraw from adoption process, which is very much frowned upon! So really if going to try naturally this is our last month as we start the adoption process next month 😊 X. The hotel has a swimming pool which I think dh will be using for a bit to while away some time when I'm at conference, I won't have time really to use it as between conference and evening reception I have another meeting, but it's informal and dh can be with me - we are making a quiz for our next union meeting to entice ppl to come 😖 Xx

Will try to catch up properly later and over weekend but unlikely to post much with conference being on X


----------



## wildflower

Amoeba - your hotel sounds lush I hope you have a good time! Thanks for the pma! x

Beccaboo - enjoy your christmas drink - 50% off is a good deal, I'm sure they are hoping to get people hooked on them  

Westies - wow you busy girl. All sounds good though. Am I the only one wondering what a yuk test is? Is it too unpleasant to explain?? 

Snowy - OTD is wednesday and I'm planning to stick it out till then. Is it really only 4 weeks till christmas!!?

KALM - that is an interesting theory about the implantation aches. They have actually gone away today so maybe that could be right? I've actually already got 3 poas from when I stocked up at poundland during my last cycle. They haven't been tempting me too much so far, but we'll see how it goes!
Congrats on making it in to the third trimester! Yay.

afm - tummy aches have gone away today. This morning I woke up feeling a bit sick and headachey so have been taking it super easy today. I am out tonight though - I foolishly agreed to go to kareoke for a friends birthday. I can't sing! I can't drink to make it easier! Ha ha I'm going to really struggle for excuses for not drinking tonight. Oops. Hopefully it will be fun though and we'll have some laughs.

Hello to LJH, Babycakes, Amy, Goldie, Cara, NickyNack, Lillie, Nahla

xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Wildflower - this webpage will explain it: www.ivfserum.com/infection-screening (note the section called "How to collect a menstrual sample"  ) x

Amoeba - I'm glad DH has gone with you to enjoy the posh hotel and that he can take advantage of the pool. Shame you're too busy though. Thanks for explaining about TTC/adoption - very interesting and I did wonder whether there may be restrictions like that x

Beccaboo - I don't know when the FET will be as it depends on our immune test results and what Dr G says at our follow-up. Some people (like Smileycat) have to have a few months of immunes treatment before they can cycle. I'm also thinking of doing an ERA test in the cycle before my FET so it definiately won't be as early as January no matter what happens. Will keep you posted x


----------



## CaraJ

Hi ladies
I know I've been super lax with personals lately and its all been about me but I am having to prioritise rest when I'm not at work as everything's getting on top of me just now. Have the rest of today and tomorrow off so will catch up tomorrow with you all.
Just popping on to say I just got a call from the clinic, FET number 2 is next Thursday, yay! Pessaries start tomorrow, not looking forward to that bit but needs must! I've had a word with my manager and she's going to try and work it so I get Thursday and Friday off. I was supposed to have next weekend off (my first in ages) but will probably have to sacrifice that now.


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies

westies yuk to how u hav to collect a sample! glad uve had eveything taken an are now just awaiting ur results!! hope u managed to get everything done 2day....bless ur little pooch....expensive cold tho!! enjoy ur meal out tonight....well deserved I would say!! I am most def lookin forward to the weekend hehe no special plans but nice to not b at work....

beccaboo sorry to hear the finger is still sore! how was the Starbucks? I had a winter Berry latte at lunch from Nero....it's my 5th in 6 days!! glad the follow up went well (not sure if I've already said that so forgive me for repeating myself?) my follow up is 2nd Dec! I've worked full time through the pregnant am I not pregnant fiasco an can't say it's been easy as I work in family law including care proceedings work! it has kept me busy altho struggled today as it would be my scan.....but onwards an upwards eh?!?

snowy hope baby snowy hasn't caused anymore problems the little minx? 4 weeks will fly by an then almost time  to pop!! I like the benefit calendar but they are expensive lol I cannot justify it altho dh keeps saying get it!! (We hav joint money.....an am in charge!!!!)

cara don't worry about personals hun we all get a bit waylaid at times an it sounds like ur rushed off ur feet!! yey to next Thursday!

wildflower glad ur tummy pains have gone! when do u start ur new job?

smiley....15....I would hav passed out!! the wedding planning is almost done!! she ordered her dress last Saturday an suits flowers etc are all sorted.....just best man to sort an bridesmaid dresses!! eek!! am so happy for her to get her happy ending she had her first baby at 15 an second at 21....she has done so well an battled an education with so many ppl telling her she can't do it etc that she has proved every1 wrong she has a social work degree 2 beautiful girls an finally she can get married!! it's gona b a very emotional day!!

Amy...how did the gym go hun? those melt in the middle puds sound amazing.....gona hav to try them!! is lucy OK now? 

hey Sarah any news on the special delivery?

Nickynack glad u hav a plan hun...sorry the ankle isn't 100% but it's getting there! glad u an dh are sorted this process is really hard.....I sat the other day an thought how I feel like i had lost myself! I feel I had also neglected my dh....we are all tough cookies eh?

much more sorry to hear about ur friend that is awful...any news? how are u hope ur managing OK u really are a good friend to ur friend....

amoeba I didn't know that about adoption an ttc....the hotel sounds ace....can we gatecrash!!! enjoy ur self hun u deserve it!!

hello every1 else I have missed hope ur all well

afm...yey for Friday!! I've finally stopped bleeding an feeling a bit normal today altho emotional as it would have been my scan....but there are worse things like the awful things going on in the world right now an I have to keep focusing an thinkin positive.....I hav 6 olaf an some don't have that so am lucky (in a weird way)! also gona do some coursework/revision as I cannot afford to fail my exams....(I prob will tho)!!

enjoy the weekend!!

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi all!

lillie - Glad you're feeling a little more like yourself  hope you manage to get through the rest of the day ok. The 'milestone' days (or what would have been) can be really hard. Winter berry latte? Yum. I work next door to a Caffe Nero, sounds like I need to get on this! I might treat myself tomorrow. Good luck with your coursework - you can do it!

Cara - Hope you manage to get some time off around transfer. Good luck. 

wildflower - Have a lovely night out, karaoke hey, good luck with that.  You'll have to try the old 'antibiotics' fib. 

Amoeba - It's good that your DH can be with you, even though you'll be working/busy. Hope you manage to get some downtime though, and that he enjoys the posh hotel as well.

Beccaboo - Did you enjoy your Starbucks?

Westies - Oh, good luck with the sample taking, gosh some of this process is more unfortunate than other parts isn't it? Hope you're having a lovely evening out tonight. Work has been pretty mad for me this week (lots of flooding in my part of Yorkshire last weekend) and if there's snow on the way, phew... all good for business, though. I'm very lucky to have Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day off this year. We only close on the 25th (it's the only day all year we don't open) but my assistant manager is very kindly working over Christmas and my area manager has allowed me to take it off. I'm working all over new year instead, but don't mind that at all. Glad you're enjoying your Christmas job, retail can be hit and miss at this time of the year - I've lost count of the 'what?! 5p for a carrier bag?!' arguments already - but it's always fast-moving, which means the days zoom by.

Kalm - Congratulations on hitting the 3rd trimester milestone  you're on the home stretch now.

Hi Snowy, MuchMore (I'm so sorry to hear about your friend), Smileycat, NickyNack. Sorry if I've missed anyone out.

I love hearing everyone's Christmas traditions! DW and I for the last few years have done a Christmas ham from Nigella's Christmas cookery book on Christmas Eve... so yummy, and plenty left for the following days, too. We have to exchange gifts with family quite early (usually end of Nov/beginning of Dec) because they live so far away and work is mad but last year I wrapped DS's gifts on Christmas Eve accompanied by some mulled wine so I had something to wrap the night before. I'd like to make that a tradition, though it'll be mulled non-alcoholic something this year.

Thank you for asking about my special delivery; I was tracking it all day the other day and it arrived at the clinic 'in good condition' according to TNT so it looks like all went well. The clinic hasn't sent a message/called to say otherwise, anyway.

Tuesday was World Prematurity Day and a lovely photography business near us did a free session for Bliss today so we took DS along to that. He had some photos taken in a Bliss t-shirt with the aim of getting a bunch of SCBU babies on the walls of the units in the local hospitals. I remember when he was in there, all the photos on the walls were those Anne Geddes chubby newborns in flowerpot pictures, which are the last thing you want to see when your baby is in an incubator. It's lovely to know that 19 month old DS will end up on the wall of the unit where he started out, to show other parents that there's hope. Very proud of him.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi amoeba, I too didn't really ever think you couldn't ttc through the adoption process but guess it makes sense. 

Westies, whenever you are able to start the time will fly by I'm sure plus with having Xmas to look forward to I guess it gives you something nice to focus on whilst waiting on getting started. Xx

Cara, no worries about personals, as long as you are ok and getting some rest. Just love to hear how you are doing so keep us posted as and when you have time.  Looking forward to hearing about your next FET cycle. 

Lillie, I've seen those berry lattes in nero's. Are they good? Well I guess they must be as you've had a few. Il try one next week. Gingerbread latte was yummy and DH sneaked a cheeky mince pie into the order so that's mince pie number 1 so far this season! Hehe 
Follow up will soon be here and I hope you come out feeling positive like I did with mine.  
I'm sure you will ace those exams Lillie, pma and all of that! Xx

Hi Sarah, nice Starbucks yep and with a mince pie that was me celebrating 5 weeks until Xmas! Hehe. Love your Xmas tradition, anything nigella recipe has to be good and leftovers around Xmas has to be done! That's great the delivery got to the clinic all ok, breathe a sigh of relief it got there now. Plus how lovely DS will have his pic up on the wall, it's nice to give others hope like that isn't it. 

Anyone else got Christmas traditions? Another one of mine and DH's is we always go for a walk on the beach on Xmas day. We are usually at one of our parents so before we go there for lunch we wrap up warm, head to the coast for a little walk to build up an appetite for turkey dinner! 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo walking along the beach on Christmas day sounds lovely   I remember staying down in portsmouth one christmas with my parents at my sisters just after she got married & I woke up before everyone else & took my labrador for a lovely long walk on the beach on Christmas morning, it was so nice   I hope your finger is getting better   no particular plans for the weekend, mum wants to go & see the lady in the van at the cinema so will probably try & do that & also get to the gym  

Sarah great news that the special delivery has arrived safely x  

Lillie I'm guessing the berry latte counts towards your five a day?!   Lucy is doing really well, her hair finally seems to have grown back, just in time for the cold weather we are forecast!   well done on getting through the week, I hope you have a nice weekend x  

Cara I hope you can rest & relax now you have a couple of days off, exciting that you will be pupo again soon x  

Wildflower good luck with the sober karaoke, you are brave!  

Westies great that you are enjoying the job so much, I hope you can get a permanent position, would that mean you get staff discount?   I hope your dog recovers from his cold soon & that you've had a nice meal out x  

Amoeba I hope the weekend goes well & you get some time to enjoy the posh hotel, great that dh is able to come too x  

Snowy dogs are great!   I hope you are able to get one sometime, I will post some cute photos of my Labradors when they were puppies sometime   I hope baby snowy is behaving & not causing you any more worries x  

Kalm congratulations on getting to your third trimester - another milestone!   I hope work improves now the awful bit of work is finished  

Smileycat I hope your arms have recovered from all the injections x  

Nickynack I hope your ankle is continuing to recover x  

Muchmore any news on your friend? I hope you are both doing ok x  

Babycakes I hope you & Bert are ok x  

Helen if you are still reading I hope you are ok x  

Nahla I hope you are doing ok & managing to get some rest x  

Ljh I hope you are ok & keeping busy whilst you wait for your appointment with the new clinic x  

Maisie are you still about? Hope you are ok x  

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Not much happening here, just waiting for the hysto appointment, managed to get to the gym 4 times this week so far & had a play on the power plate which was funny! Spending far too much time watching 'I'm a celebrity' followed by 'Get me out of here now'!  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Nahla

Hallo ladies, 

sorry, I have been reading but not posting much... 

cara, good news and fx for your next fet... 

amoeba, I did not know about the adoption/ trying natural restrictions... but I think I would still try witjout telling anyone... who knows what will happen and how long the adoption will take? 

beccaboo, sorry about your finger, I hope it is not broken after all? 

sarah, great that the special gift has arrived safely... and how lovely that ds will be on the wall of the hospital

nicky, I hope your ankle will heal soon! 

muchmore, any news of your friend yet? so sorry for her.... 

smileycat, how do you feel after those injections? 

lillie, good luck with the follow up and the exams. 

Amy, how is the new gym? have you already become friends with the stepper? 

wildflower, karsoke sounds stressful... especislly without any drinks in advance. but I am sure you will have fun. make sure you laugh a lot... 

hello to everyone elso... 

afm: feeling quite good as reflux stopped with medication and back pain much better with physiotherapy. but still about 8-10 weeks to go and my bump is quite big already... feeling like I am going to burst soon. In my mind I try to make it at least until christmas or evrn better to 2016, as adter Christmas I would be 34 weeks and that was when ds was born. I know the major risks of preterms are reduced dramatically after 34 weeks but I also know twins are slways at risk of being born earlier... so I pray I can hold out until january...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies! 
So many personals I want to do about Christmas and dogs and fingers and sperm deliveries and adoption and menstrual samples ... But have you seen the time?!!! I Amat my goddaughter's in Crewe. I was at school with her mum so it's lovely to see them but it's always a full on time as my friend greatly values my ability to turn chaos into order, and her house is usually chaos  
As for the other friend ... Thanks for asking. She did 48 hours in epu and had one scan where they could see nothing, then another where they could see a yoke sack. Her levels aren't doubling but are rising. She has had a lot of cramping and bleeding. So now she's home again and none the wiser really. Poor thing. She has to have bloods again Sunday and then a scan next Friday but until there's a heartbeat no one really knows I guess. She also has a really defined heart shaped womb. I know that can be bad news but they haven't said anything to her about it yet. Hopefully the implantation is in a good position. 

Ok must sleep. Goddaughter rises early


----------



## lillieb87

hey ladies...

beccaboo our Xmas consist's of going to pan to Xmas  eve with sister an the kids mum an dad then we go out for a meal.....then back to my sisters house an do silly things like play bingo an she gets all these Christmas things like colour ur table cloth an Xmas quiz etc whilst eating chocolate an drinking wine or Bailey hot chocolate...we usually sleep over with the pooch an get up at stupid of clock with the kids to open presents...followed by bucks fizz an sausage n bacon buns.....last year we didn't have Xmas dinner an had a buffet instead....it was a lot more chilled so that will prob b the plan this year too!
much more how do u manage to stay awake so late!!
Amy hope the film  is good
nahla glad ur OK hun...not much longer really 

just gettin ready to go for a Berry latte lol xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's, 

Hi Amy, did you get to the cinema or is that the plan for tomorrow. Did you go to the gym. I bailed out of the run outside as looked too miserable so ended up going to the gym earlier before my classes and went on the treadmill, or what I call it the dreadmill! Not as fun as outside running but least I kept all fingers in tact! 

Hi Nahla, fx for you that it will be a 2016 baby then! Glad you feeling ok and back pain is manageable and better. Xx

Hi muchmore, aww your poor friend, again in that limbo land we just don't like to see. Hope she is ok and everything works out for her. Xx how was your day with the goddaughter, did she wake you up nice and early! Xx

Hey Lillie, love you Xmas plans, sounds a lovely family affair and with a baileys hot chocolate that has to certainly top off the celebrations. Xx did you have your berry latte? I'm really going to have to try one of these. 

Hi to all you lovely ladies and hope you are all having lovely weekends. It's certainly got cold suddenly. My dad was looking after his friends two dogs today which is near me so met him this afternoon and took them onto the local park for a walk. Wrapped up warm and was nice. Tomorrow my city has its annual half marathon which I usually do and every year it is absolutely dire weather! Once again its forecast cold and wet tomorrow so I'm certainly feeling rather smug that I never entered this year so it can rain all it likes! Hehe!!
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo we were going to go to the cinema for the 14:40 showing but the only seats available were the front two rows so we decided we would wait & go tomorrow. I have been to the gym the last 3 days so decided to have a day off today but took the dogs out for a long walk by the river & although it was cold it was really nice   well done with gyming, I always think I would be more likely to fall over on a treadmill, I remember the power going off at our old gym once & the poor people on the treadmills struggling not to fall off whereas with the stepper you just sink to the floor. Looks like not entering the half marathon was a good call, I was in m&s getting some food today & they have the christmas finger food in already & I thought of you x  

Lillie your Christmas plans sound good, we stayed at my sisters a couple of years ago & my nieces were up super early on christmas morning as they were so excited, they all came in to the bedroom & unwrapped their stocking presents in bed & were so cute   I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

Muchmore I'm sorry to hear your friend is still in limbo   I hope you are having a fab weekend with your friend & goddaughter & didn't get woken up too early x  

Nahla I have befriended a new stepper but I think it might be lying to me about how many calories I am burning in an hour as it says it is more than the old machine & I'm pretty sure I'm not working any harder!   sorry to hear you already feel like you are going to burst, I hope your babies hold out until 2016 before they make their arrival x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely clems

Cara - brilliant that you have a date set for your fet! The pessaries are rubbish aren't they - this time I've found that a large supply of cheap panty liners and changing them quite frequently has worked quite well.

Lillie - my job starts the second week of December, so i have a couple weeks left on my 'career break'. I hope you have a good weekend chick and you get a bit of motivation together towards studying for those exams!

Sarah - ah i love cooking a ham for christmas - it really makes me feel very domesticated! I haven't done it very often though.
Really good to hear that your special delivery has arrived safe and sound at its destination.  

Beccaboo - going for a coastal walk on christmas day is such a lovely tradition! I feel like i need to adjust to this sudden cold still - it feels so bitter but it isn't even below freezing!

Nahla - brilliant that the medication has sorted your reflux although it sounds like you are still not hugely comfortable. It will be all worth it xxx

MuchMore - your friends situation sounds really difficult - I guess it could still work out ok? But must be so hard no knowing. I haven't any knowledge of a heart shaped womb - is it always a problem for carrying a pregnancy? 
I hope you had fun with your friend and goddaughter xxx

Amy - have a good time at the cinema tomorrow. What are you off to see?


Hi to Amoeba, KALM, NickyNack, LJH, Snowy, Smileycat, Westies, Babycakes I hope you are all well xxx

afm - Sober karaoke was actually really fun. I laughed a lot. I'm pretty rubbish but luckily the others were good fun performers and happy to include me with my bad singing! I would definitely do it again - i haven't laughed so much for a long time!

xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clems  
Ok I have returned from the frozen north to the almost as frozen south. Man alive it is cold out there! 
So now for personals ... Alphabetically, so you can all skip to your own bits really easily and miss everyone else's if you want to  
Amoeba, first on the list and first on the way to a non ivf journey ... ... I so hope the weekend has been good and that you and dh have enjoyed the luxury facilities. And I hope the work bit hasn't been too arduous. 
Amy I reckon you probably are burning more calories on the new stepper cos of all the energy you saved up between gyms  I'm glad you enjoyed the walk with the dogs too. I hope I'm a Celeb is still proving adequate amusement in dp's absence. Babycakes how are you and how is Bert? I hope everything is going well. 
Beccaboo I hope the finger is going down a bit  and enjoy your lie-in tomorrow with the full knowledge that there's no marathon to run. It does seem an odd time of year to have a race  
Cara I hope all goes well with the lead up to FET next week. 
kalm hoorah for the third trimester! It's amazing to think how far you've come since the cycle started in May. I really hope work starts to ease up and you get to rest a bit more now that the tough job is out of the way. 
Lillie you are a strong woman. I am impressed at your determination to get on with life, ably assisted by the berry lattes  if I drank coffee id try one  my xmas beverage of choice is the costa Black Forest hot chocolate ... mmmmmmmm ... 
Ljh how are you doing? I hope things are still feeling positive towards treatment in Spain next year. 
Nahla much as I can't wait to hear all about the twins on their arrival, I too am going to join the others in crossing my fingers that they are 2016 babies  it really isn't long now is it! DS must be getting excited!
Nickynack (which my phone always wants to autocorrect to nick unpack ) I was so glad to read that your ankle is finally getting better. You have had a real roller coaster of a tine recently and you deserve a bit of a break I reckon. 
Sarah, excellent news that the swimmers have flown safely to Leeds  I hope your weekend has been ok and not too full of work. 
Smiley how is life with dh's blood cells coursing through your veins? Have you gained any more insights into the oddities of men which you could share with us  I really hope the 30 injections isn't something you'll ever have to do again!
Snowy how are you and the snowflake? I hope she is good and active again. The day after you posted about her going quiet there was a piece in the news about doctors not encouraging women to be vigilant enough about it, so you were spot on to get it checked out I reckon. 
Westies what a bizarre bunch of stuff we do for this cause, eh  I am glad though that your clinic are on board. I hope all the tests come back in time and you can get a plan in place. 
Wildflower well done on the pma  not long to go now. 
And honorary mentions to babyninja and Helen and Maisie if you're still reading. We miss you  
AFM well the time with friends and goddaughter was lovely but exhausting. I had a 5 hour journey home on the train and needed every minute of it to recover! 
Thanks for the thoughts re my pregnant friend. It is all just a waiting game. The heart shaped womb thing can be a problem as it can restrict baby's growth but they haven't said anything to her about it at this stage so I don't know if they think it'll be ok or just don't want to worry her unnecessarily at this stage. 
I am getting a bit more peaceful about it all. It has so kicked off my own grief in a way the failure of the last cycle never really did, and perhaps I needed that. But I do honestly wish her the best and just hope she's ok whatever happens. I am trying to research adoption agencies a bit to cheer me up and help me look ahead even though we can't do anything formal yet. 
Ok it's another late one so I should go to sleep. Lillie I think I have always been a bit of a night owl and am too disorganised to get to bed earlier most of the tine


----------



## Nahla

Hallo Ccs, 

muchmore, I am sorry for your friend. The wordt thing is to be between hope and fear and sadness snd not to know... well, sounds like you start to recover a bit and look forward to the next step. how long do you have to wait until you start adoption process? 

wildflower, not long until otd now! you have been doing great so far. fx for the result... 

Amy, I never trusted the calorie count in the gym. I think they are cheating a bit to make you feel better... but glad you like the new stepper. will join you soon after birth I hope... I promised myself this time I will do everything to get my shape back soon, as its probably my last pregnancy....last time I was just unsure if I would stay at my parents and used that a bit as excuse not to join a gym. but now I am really motivated to get my old shape back... if I ever want to find Mr Right... 

Beccaboo, I hope you enjoyed your lay inn with the thought of all the others running through the rain and cold weather... 

afm: have a date today... really wonder how that goes with a huge bump... but the next months are not going to be better timing...


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - the ttc adoption rule makes sense. My parents got quite far down the adoption route as they were struggling to conceive for a few years. Then mum got pregnant so they dropped out. I guess in those days it was different as there were more babies available for adoption. Perhaps they should have done the adoption anyway so I could have had a sister or brother!

Westies - that test really does sound yuk. I know someone who uses the moon cup out of choice so perhaps that option isn't too bad? Hope you get some relaxation time soon after your hectic week.

Muchmore - sorry to hear about your friend still being in limbo and that it has upset you as well. Glad you had fun at your goddaughter's though.

Amy - well done on the gym going! I love the calorie counters on those machines. Even if they're a little unrealistic they make me feel good!

Sarah - how lovely that DS is going to give other parents hope.

Beccaboo - DH's family have a similar beach walking tradition, so on the alternate years when I'm there, we do that. My parents live in the middle of the country so no beach for them.
Was it the Norwich half this weekend? I entered that a few years ago. Went all the way to Norwich and then it got cancelled due to the weather. Ended up having a boozy weekend there instead!

Nahla - hope the date goes ok. I guess he's expecting the bump?

Lillie - hope you enjoyed the berry latte. I can't imagine what that would be like. Coffee and fruit?!

Wildflower - well done on sober karaoke. I need to be absolutely battered to sing in public!

AFM - went to see James Bond last night which was ok. I don't really like the cinema but it wasn't too bad.
Baby snowy is a lot more active at the moment. Not sure what she was up to earlier in the week. Now she's giving me some pretty brutal kicks and since most of them seemed to be aimed at my cervix it's pretty interesting! Yesterday I had to check she hadn't actually managed to kick through!
My mood is completely dictated by how much she's kicking though. Active baby = happy snowy.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi CCs, hope everyone has enjoyed their weekend.

Snowy white - Glad baby snowy has raised her game, though unfortunate that it includes kicks to the cervix!

Nahla - Good luck with your date tonight, hope you have a lovely time.

MuchMore - Glad you're feeling a bit more peaceful. It's amazing how things can trigger a sadness/grief in you that you didn't feel before... we are very good at blocking out pain and carrying on (troopers that we are) but it catches up with us eventually. 

wildflower - Sounds like the karaoke was a success. Laughing is definitely a good thing. 

Amy - Did you enjoy the cinema today?

Beccaboo - You are so good with your exercise regime, I really need some of your motivation! It's definitely much colder over the last few days, work has been mad as a result. Can't complain about the money it brings in, though!

lillie - Hope you're doing ok. I'm getting a berry latte tomorrow thanks to all this seasonal coffee talk.

Hi to everyone else. 

I've had a rare Sunday off (yippee) to take DS to a party (he went as Clark Kent, so cute) and there was some fundraising for Bliss so I took some muffins along, lovingly baked last night. Mad day at work yesterday - and I spoke to my assistant manager this evening, who said she had a similar day today - so our boss should be happy when she sees the figures tomorrow! Everything looking rosy, apart from my poor PlayStation 3, which seems to have passed away this evening. I don't mind the cost of replacing it but unless I can take the old one apart, I've lost hundreds of hours of game saves   absolutely gutted!


----------



## wildflower

A quick afm message - two days to go till otd. I haven't had any spotting yet which is good but I feel achey and emotional like af is on her way. So i've lost a good chunk of pma today  I know all is not lost - and things will be ok either way. Am just in a bit of an emotional hormonal state this morning and my mind is a mess!!

Have a happy monday ccs
xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies 

Wildflower sorry to hear some of the pma is lost today   great that you haven't had any spotting & remember the progesterone, af & early pregnancy symptoms can all be very similar so I have everything crossed that you get good news tomorrow x  

Sarah great that you had a sunday off for a change   sorry to hear about the play station, I hope you find some way of saving all the games from it x  

Snowy I love the calorie counters even if they aren't completely accurate, I did 30 mins on the bike with my friend the other day & burnt 200 calories & when I do an hour on the stepper it says it burns 1150 calories so no comparison really, especially when I need to burn off the triple chocolate m&s cookies I keep eating!   Pleased to hear baby snowy is more active & reassuring you of her presence x  

Nahla how did the date go? was he expecting the bump or did you save that as a surprise? x  

Muchmore I'm sorry to hear the problems with your friend have kicked off your own grief   I hope the research in to adoption is helping ease some of the pain x  

Lillie will you be having another berry latte today?   sounds like you should be getting some sort of loyalty reward for being their best customer x  

Beccaboo how is your finger now? I hope it is getting better   did you watch the norwich half marathon? It was cold but sunny here yesterday but is really cold today!   I was at the gym yesterday (my 5th trip in a week!) & after the stepping I used the power plate, I did a minute of the plank with my forearms on the power plate then a minute sitting on it feet flat on the floor with my arms across my chest leaning backwards to work my abs then repeated each one & they were the longest minutes of my gyming session! I have avoided doing any abs work since my surgery but it is a year tomorrow since the op & definitely time to get my muscles back in shape x  

I hope everyone else is ok x  

We managed to see the lady in the van at the cinema yesterday, it was good & mum enjoyed it but it was a little different to your normal film & I think I was the youngest in their by a generation!


----------



## Beccaboo

Good Morning everyone.

Hi Wildflower, achey, emotional, these can be positive signs for a BFP too so hold on in there. 2 more sleeps until test day and you have done so well not to test early. Dont lose any of that hope yet my lovely. Lets get to Wednesday with the last of that PMA push. xx

Hi sarah, glad you had a Sunday off and did nice things with DS. I know, its turned so cold, big coat, scarf and hat on my walk to work this morning!

Hi Snowy, Yes it was the Norwich half yesterday, I remember it being cancelled, we had lots of snow that year and they cancelled kind of last minute. I quite liked Spectre but didnt think it was as good as the last Bond film. Ouch to some of those baby snowy kicks, but least you know she's still jiggling around in there!

Nahla, How did the date go? Will you be meeting up again?

Muchmore, glad you had a nice day with your goddaughter. That is a long journey home, did you have a nap after being worn out! Any more news on your friend? When will you be able to start the adoption process?

Hi Amy, Yes you are right about the treadmill, plus falling off one in a gym could be extremely embarrassing! How was the cinema? I will have to take a look in M&S and stock up on bits I can keep in my freezer, they usually have some 3 for 2 deals on at some point.

Kalm, How was your weekend? 

Westies - How was work, busy? Hope the new shoes were nice and comfy! 

CaraJ - FET this week, eeeek. Very excited that you are cycling again. Hope you havent had a really busy, long hours working weekend. 

Amoeba, How was the working weekend and how was the posh hotel?

Nickynack - Hi, how was your weekend? Hows that ankle of yours? I hope it has been behaving and not given you any grief over the weekend.

Smilecat, hope you are ok and had a nice weekend too.

Hello to anyone I have missed.
I went out for an early morning run this morning, was slightly icey! DH said if I just plod along he will run off at his pace and leave me so I said well firstly I only just had a fall last week so slightly nervous about falling again plus secondly its slippery! He then admitted on the run that he was being grumpy and he wouldnt run off! haha! 
As for finger its still no better so I think I might have to suck it up and take a trip to the doctors. We have a walk in centre but that just gets extremely busy and never know how long you have to wait for so think Il book an appointment at my own surgery for them to check it out. I cant bend it still and was having a google, thinking maybe Ive torn some tendons. Ooops!


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, Just seen your post before mine! Glad you enjoyed the film.
Good that you were able to do some ab exercises after so long. Those abs will be popping out in no time! xx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower sorry I thought you were testing tomorrow   fx for wednesday x  

Beccaboo definitely time to get your finger checked, hope you can get an appointment soon x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy,
Yes I think its time I went, I just hate going to GP if not really needed plus I hate trying to get an appointment that fits with work, especially when work are so good at giving me time off for my treatment and follow up's so dont like taking it for granted. Anyway, I got booked in with my surgery for tomorrow at 4:30 so they can take a look at the crooked finger!   xx


----------



## Nahla

just a short one as I am really tired... 

wildflower, hold out! you are nearly there and I keep fx for you! 

beccaboo, glad you get your finger checked! hope its not
broken! 

afm: date went very well... one of the best I had so far... will def. meet him again! and yes, I told him in advance I am pregnant... but not that its twins so far...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Nahla that is great news?! I'm glad it went so well and that he was happy to meet you plus bump  
Beccaboo I reckon the doc visit is a good plan. You need to be able to wrap the presies after all  
Amy you are a constant wonder in your gym dedication  and in your chocolate dedication too 
Wildflower you have done so well with the pma up to now and there's not long to go. Keep going  
AFM life is still a roller coaster with my pregnant friend. She has bled a lot and the yoke sack is smaller than they'd like it to be at 6:2, but they're going to scan next Monday to see if it's viable. To be honest it's pretty much torture for her and all the rest of us so I can't wait till we know either way. 
Like amoeba, we have to wait 6 months till starting adoption stuff and our cycle failed in September so it'll be March next year. I'm still trying to do as much reading etc as I can though so I can keep my own pma up, esp when I find the stuff with my friend a bit too close to the bone. I am generally feeling calmer and getting used to the idea of her being pregnant. 
I so loved reading all your Christmas traditions last week and never had time to reply properly, but it helped me start getting into the festive spirit I'm usually nuts about Christmas but I've found it hard to get excited this year what with the end of the ivf journey and my friend etc. But I've put the Christmas music on my phone now and Sunday it'll be time to put the decorations up in our house  I'm also dieting which means I've had nowhere near enough mince pies yet  But I have seen the Coca-Cola advert so the season is definitely here


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We are putting our decorations and tree up on Sunday too MuchMore, so looking forward to it! I'm also dieting so no mince pies yet but if I can do well in the run up to Christmas week I think I'll feel ok about letting myself splurge closer to the time. Hope you get into it more soon. 

Glad your date went well Nahla. 

Hope your finger is ok Beccaboo! Glad you're getting it seen today. 

Amy I laughed a little about your cinema trip, did you halve the average age in the room?  I love it when that happens! Glad your mum enjoyed it too. 

Hope everyone is well and managing to wrap up warm, brrr so chilly now. I finally tried a winter berry latte yesterday and it was yummy.


----------



## KALM

Morning CC's, just a quick one but I wanted to share that Barry White was playing on the radio this morning on the way to work and Baby B was having a right old bop to it I have my 28 week scan and consultant appointment later today, I can't wait to see LO again! Will come back tonight to do personals. Have a good day all, and hang in there Wildflower.. Almost there., you can do this!!!


----------



## HelenGB

Sorry i havent been on in such a long time, I knnow some of you have been asking after me ( I have still been checking on periodically, although less recently as my counselor said it might be an idea to get some space) its been a rough old time, been off work for a total of 5 weeks now, went back yesterday to HO to have a back to work meeting, in which they agreed a phased return to work is best, so tomorrow I am out with another member of staff on their day, then I am to call my manager at lunch and let him know how it is going, at which point we will discuss whether I should do a day on my own or with someone again on Friday. then on Saturday we are off to Tenerife. To say I'm looking forward to it would be a massive understatement. The sunshine will be just what I need. Counseling has been going well, I feel its helping me a lot too think about things and try and focus on other areas of my life other than the IVF, she feels that its taking up such a huge portion of my life that there isnt any room for anything else and as a result everything else is suffering.

I've decided that the need to lose weight is growing ever more pressing (have put on quite a bit during my time off). So I went to see the Dr about it the other day and we discussed bariatric surgery, he wants me to come back and see him after Xmas and after Ive been to see the clinic for our follow up, but the more I think about it, the more I think its the best route to go, I know it means that i'll have to put off another cycle until at least a years time, but I feel, and the drs all seem to agree, that losing the weight will be more beneficial to making the ivf work than any other treatment that the clinic can add. I havent 100% made up my mind yet, but maybe 75%? I'm gonna speak to the clinic next month and see what their opinion on it is, but I cant help feeling that this is my last option in terms of weight loss and everyone seems to agree that weight loss will be a huge factor on the outcome of another cycle. I don't want to keep throwing money at something that IMO that will never work all the time I am obese. It makes much more sense for me to lose the weight then start again fresh. we shall see what the clinic say, although i get the impression they may want to try once more before the surgery, but i just cant help feeling that if i try again i will be wasting my best embies, when i know in my heart of hearts that it will never work until the weight is gone, i feel like the 2 are linked and only by losing the weight can I move forward and tackle the next cycle. Having tried every diet & exercise regime under the sun I feel the time has come for drastic measures and I feel that the surgery would help me kick my bad habits once and for all.

sorry for the AFM post, but I am so out of touch about everythign that has been going on trying to catch up completely would be ridiculous.... having said that:

*wesites* I saw your post on my create board, I personally think they are great and highly recommend 

*lillie* I read yyour sad sad news, I am so sorry and i am even more sorry that i wasn't there for you at the time, I feel your pain I really do


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok with the pma & really hope that you get good news tomorrow x  

Lillie how are you doing? any more berry lattes? x  

Nickynack how is your ankle doing? any news from the clinic about funding for another cycle or does it take a while? hope you are doing ok x  

Beccaboo I hope the dr appointment for the finger goes well & there isn't any serious damage x  

Sarah I bet ds will be excited when the christmas decorations go up!  

Muchmore I think my dedication to the gym has had to develop as a response to my dedication to chocolate!   Sorry that your friend is still in limbo   but pleased to hear you have some christmas music on your phone & are planning to put your decorations up at the weekend x  

Helen I'm sorry you have been struggling   great that you are looking at the best way to get your body ready for more treatment, I'm sorry if that does mean surgery but you have to do what is right for you with advice from your doctors   I think it is really important to have other stuff going on in our lives rather than letting treatment takeover, how exciting that you have the holiday in tenerife & some sun to look forwards to x  

Kalm I hope that your scan & appointment go well today, I love that baby b is a barry fan! x  

Nahla great that the date went well x  

Cara not long now & you will be pupo x  

Hello westies, snowy, amoeba, babycakes, ljh, smileycat & anyone else I've missed  

Another trip to the gym last night & a bit more playing on the power plate, I'm sure each of the minutes on that last much longer than the minutes in the morning when my alarm is on snooze!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies hope you're all doing OK  

Helen - lovely to see you back honey. Tenerife sounds like a great idea and what a lovely time of year for a sunny holiday! Im glad to hear you're finding the counselling useful. Is he/she a generic counsellor or connected to your clinic so expert on IVF? Also, do you mind me asking what your BMI is? You don't have to answer but you may be interested to know that I had my follow-up last week and one of the things I brought up was that I've put on weight in the last year since my first cycle and my consultant said that anything over 35 BMI was considered to have a significant impact on the chances of having a successful outcome. This put my mind at rest but I'm still increasing my exercise and watching what I eat at the moment. You have to do whatever feels right for you. Oh and the Create question was a little while ago when I started thinking ahead to a possible third cycle and potentially doing an egg share but DH very against it so don't think we'll be going down that route. Take care and enjoy a total relax on your holidays x

KALM - how funny that Baby B was grooving to Barry! Hope your appointment goes/has gone well today x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## HelenGB

Thanks ladies. It means a lot to me that you support me   westies she is just a generic nhs counselor. But she is very good and has also made me acutely aware of some other issues that are not helping me. Which is good as it means I can focus on fixing those. 

My bmi is high. Always been an issue and it is over the 35. In fact last year I had to lose weight to get to the 35 they wanted before I could have et. And it's slowly crept back on over the year.


----------



## wildflower

Really quick update from me - I'll make time for personals tomorrow. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to confirm the BFN but I've been bleeding lightly today with accompanied pains that are unmistakenly af pains. I was sad this morning but have been spending this afternoon getting my head around it and I think it will be ok.


----------



## IloveWesties

So sorry to hear that you're bleeding Wildflower. Big hugs   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

wildflower - I'm so sorry you've started to bleed today  there's nothing I can say really but I'm thinking of you.

Helen - Good to hear from you, and I'm glad you're finding the counselling a big help. I agree with Westies that you have to do what's right for you and I absolutely see where you're coming from that there could be no point throwing money at another cycle if you're not in the best health for it. Enjoy the sunny sunshine in Tenerife. 

Amy - You and Beccaboo are so good with your exercise! It makes me tired just thinking about it ...zzz.

Kalm - Hope you had a lovely time seeing baby B again today.

Tuesday is over with everyone, another step closer to the weekend... and Christmas! 

Today I booked in with the clinic for January, half excited and half terrified now. I have a pre-treatment scan to check my AFC first week of Jan, then our nurse consultation the following week. Should be ready to start straight away after that, which will be maybe 3rd or 4th week of Jan. My AMH results are in but the secretary wouldn't tell me anything over the phone (rules, regulations... pah) so I have to wait until that Jan consultation to find out. A bit frustrating but I know AMH might not mean anything on its own and I haven't had my FSH done yet because AF is late this month.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower sorry to hear of light bleeding.    

Helen good to hear from you ☺ Glad you're finding the counsel get a big help, it really helped me too. Tenerife sounds fab ✈ And just what is needed xx

Kalm baby b dancing to Barry made me chuckle   hope you got some good pictures today and everything is progressing well xx 

Muchmore the 6month wait goes quickly - I'm almost at the end of my edit yet it doesn't seem too long since I started the wait ☺ Xx

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Afm just the typical...crazy busy... Looking forward to the weekend, well Friday really as have a day off so heading to Liverpool Xmas shopping then to the Trafford centre on Saturday. Got to keep busy at its the party at my clinic for all the babies born this year and both my friends get to go but I dont, so need to keep mind off it. Positively 1 week today until I can fill in the form ☺☺☺☺ Xx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower I'm really sorry to hear about the light bleeding, take care lovely xxx    

Sarah I think from a healthiness point of view Beccaboo is much better than me, I reward myself with chocolate not kale!   great that you've booked your appointment with the clinic, exciting!  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice weekend & keep distracted with Christmas shopping, exciting that you can fill out the adoption form next week x  

Westies I hope work is going well & the new shoes are proving comfy x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Exciting times ahead Amoeba  oh gosh good luck shopping on Friday!

Amy it's better to do the exercise and reward yourself with chocolate than not to do it at all.


----------



## Smileycat

Wildflower. - so sorry to read about the bleeding. You're not out yet, so I'm still praying that it's your time. Big hug.

Beccaboo- hi there. Did you have your finger checked today? I do hope it's not broken. You're such a trooper to continue with running and classes when you're in pain. 

Helen - lovely to hear from you. I've also found counselling a great help. Tenerife will be great medicine for you whilst you decide your next steps.

Lillie- how are you hun? Have you managed to start your coursework? Hope your follow up goes well next week and you can move forward. 

Amy- I hope you're keeping well. Any news on the referral for the hysto? Sorry if I missed your update. 

Kalm- congrats on reaching 28 weeks yay! Hope you haven't had any more dizzy spells.

Sarah- wow! Everything's falling into place for you to cycle in the new year. Great news! Such a shame that you have to wait for you AMH results. Have you made any soups yet?

Muchmore - I'm sure the 6 months will fly by for you. Really sorry for your friend. Must be hard for all concerned 

Hi to Nickynack, Nahla, baby cakes, snowy and anyone else I may have missed. I hope you're all ok.

AFM I have been AWOL as I have been under the weather. I think the immune suppressants are kicking in as I've had a heavy cold and sore throat with fever, coupled with itchy arms and a rash from the injections :-(  I had a scan today because I was concerned that I haven't had a proper AF since the MMC. It was a bit of a palava. My lining is thick which suggests my period will arrive soon. I asked how long I should wait. Three consultants provided conflicting opinions, in my presence AND in the waiting room no less!! In the end I agreed to an HCG test just to check there are no "retained products" from the ERPC. It wasn't nice to hear the term "retained products"... They also prescribed me sthg to bring on my AF. So I just have to wait for my results tomorrow. 

Night night 

X


----------



## KALM

*wildflower* sorry to hear about the bleeding, and if there is any way this is not a bfn for you I really hope so. One of my last cycle buddies had light bleeding for about 3 weeks from end of 2ww, but her little one was there and clung in and is now 5 months old! Not to give you false hope, but sometimes you just never know. Will be thinking of you in the morning.

Amy, I made your mushroom soup tonight, it was very tasty 

Helen, lovely to see you back and totally understandable that you needed some time out. I am glad counselling is helping and I hope your brief foray back to work before your hols goes ok. Then for a week of sunshine! If only you could pack it and bring it home for us after!

smiley, sorry to hear you've been poorly, but glad the treatment is clearly doing what it is supposed to and lowering your immune system. I think I was lucky to have that in the summer and not in the winter with all the bugs about. Really hope your HCG is very very low when you get the results and there are no retained bits from the eRPC. Hope the drugs make AF show up super quick!

Amoeba, that time has just flown by in the wait to apply for adoption! Glad you have a nice weekend planned to take your mind off the clinics party. I never heard of clinics doing that before!

Sarah, nice to have dates in the diary, even if it's also a bit scary at the same time!

Beccaboo, what was the doctors verdict on the finger? I hope it's not going to take too long to be right again.

Nahla, fab news your date went well! Was this one you met online? I'm impressed you are still on the dating scene at this point with so much else going on 

Cara, only 2 more sleeps until you are PUPO again!

Hi to Westies, Nickynack, Muchmore, snowy, baby cakes and Lillie.

AFM, 28 week scan showed everything is just fine, baby B looking perfect  You can't get such good pictures at this stage as they are getting too big. The sonographer did nicely do a rather blurry one of his head and arm, and one of a foot though, but they aren't as good as the 20 week pics.

Night all.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Wildflower I am sorry to hear about the bleeding but I am also keeping everything crossed for tomorrow. 
Helen it is so lovely to hear from you. We've missed you, though we do totally get the need for a break sometimes ...  And oh how we know the feeling of ivf taking over our lives!!! This is actually the only FF board I've been able to stay on since we finished because it is a nice mix of all sorts of random stuff, not just cycle talk. So do hang around if you can, and feel free to talk about anything and everything  
And I think you are wise about wanting to get yourself to the best place for the next cycle. I really hope you and the docs find exactly the right solution. 
And here's to a glorious time in the sunshine!
Kalm congrats on another milestone  I think you ladies are spawning a whole new generation of Barry fans 
Amoeba how exciting that it's only one week to go!!!!
Smiley sorry to hear you're not feeling great. I hope everything gets sorted really soon. 
Hello to everyone else too 
AFM I had a really vivid dream last night that we all met up and spent a weekend together! It was amazing and a lot of fun ... Randomly we all ended up watching Strictly together. If I wasn't already way too late to bed I'd stop and describe you all in my dream ... But it's high time I was asleep


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, 

Wildflower, sorry to hear of the slight bleed yesterday and hoping it's nothing. I'm presuming you have tested so fx for good results still. 

Sorry no personals ladies, spent my whole evening in a&e with a fractured finger! They put a temporary cast on it and heading back up the fracture clinic this morning so they can do something with it. Either put another cast on or they mentioned some surgery on it! Ouch. That'll teach me for being so stubborn and not checking it out sooner! Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all,

Wildflower: so sorry you had some bleeding yesterday but I too still have my fingers crossed for good news today, big hugs 

Beccaboo: sorry the finger turned out to be fractured. Hope they can fix it without surgery and it straightens out eventually.

Muchmore: that dream sounds like fun!

Kalm: great to hear baby is doing well and getting too big for proper pictures!

Smileycat: sorry you've been feeling so rough but at least it shows the meds are working I suppose! I'm also sorry to hear the consultants were discussing you even in the waiting room, how unprofessional! Hope AF comes soon. Also fingers crossed for no'retained products'.

Amoeba: one week to go, yay!  

Sarah: great you've booked appointment for Jan, good luck.

Helen: nice to hear from you. I hope you have a fabulous sunny holiday. I'm glad counseling has been helpful for you, it's amazing how much help taking can be. Good luck with the weight loss, however that ends up looking.

Big hellos to everyone else,

AFM: FET 2 tomorrow! I'm excited but trying not to get too carried away. I've managed to negotiate a few days off but have to work a long day today and sleep in at work tonight. I am finishing an hour and a half earlier in the morning. Will try to delegate so I can take it easy. Will have about an hour at home before we have to go to the clinic so should be fine. I'm then not back in work till Monday. I also got the Christmas rota yesterday so can finally sort out family visits and stuff. I have Christmas eve off but working from 4 pm and sleeping in Xmas day. It's actually quite good,I get Xmas morning with hubby and also get to help the guys I work with have a great time too. I have the weekend before off and boxing day till the 29th so we can fit in family visits then. Christmas is one of the trickiest times to get the balance between work and family for me!


----------



## wildflower

Hi lovely ccs

An update from me first - I got a BFN on OTD this morning. Not a big surprise after a day of bleeding. I am feeling quite sad about it today but I know I'll recover from that and be happy. I do genuinely feel like that was our last chance and now I'm going to focus on us being a family of three. I do think being a parent of an only child has lots of positives, and ofcourse being a mum at all is such a huge blessing - 5 years ago I didn't think it would ever be me.

I feel like I did give it a good chance this time, I've been pretty chilled out and healthy. The zita west meditations have been great and I was pretty convinced for the first week of the 2ww that I was pg - which is good I think even though it didn't actually effect the outcome! I guess we could have gone to a more advanced clinic but I'm not sure the outcome would have been much different really. 

My one worry is just facing all the people I know who have all the babies so easily - like my three SILs who have three kids apiece we'll see at christmas time. And my neighbour / friend who gets pregnant on the first month of trying (she is obviously pregnant with no.2 right now but not announced it yet because still early days). I keep thinking of these people today and I think that is what is getting me down today  

Thanks for all your positive messages btw xxx

Cara - all the best for fet today. I'd really recommend a bit of meditation to add some positivity and relaxation to your 2ww xxx

Beccaboo - oops on your finger, I can't believe you've just been expecting a fracture to mend on its own! You really are hardcore. I hope they fix it quickly and easily x

Muchmore - i love the sound of that dream 

KALM - Thanks for the positive stories, not meant to be this time. not long now and you will be able to take all the photos you want of baby B on your own camera  x

Smileycat - sorry you've been a bit under the weather and this whole hcg test thing. Hope it all resolves quickly and you start feeling better (or not... if that means good things for your next bfp...)

Amoeba - a week to form day is really so exciting xxx

Sarah - how lovely you are booked in. Not long now!

Westies - hope you are doing ok

Helen - Glad you came back to give us an update and I'm glad you have lots of positive things going on with the counselling and weight loss plan. It makes so much sense to make space for other life things, I hope you find some activities that give you some joy. 

Nahla - glad to hear your date went well 

Amy - for some reason I keep thinking of your power plate sessions. It sounds weird and intense!

Hi to anyone else reading xxx

Right I'm off, I will try not to find solace in cake. That might be tricky.
xxx


----------



## KALM

Oh Wildflower, I'm so sorry.   I think you are perfectly justified in seeking solace in cake today. Definitely be kind to yourself. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Rach9520

Hey everyone, can't quite believe this thread is still going.

Hope everyone is doing well. Congratulations to everyone waiting for there bundles to arrive..

ATM - currently on 2ww following FET ... It's doing my nut in. Thought I would be used this by now .... 
I've even resorted to wearing orange socks haha a new trend lol


----------



## Amy76

Good morning lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower I'm so sorry it was a bfn   you have done so well staying positive & I really hoped it had worked for you   I think you are allowed to take solace from cake today x  

Cara exciting that you have et tomorrow x  

Beccaboo really sorry to hear your finger is fractured, I hope they can do something that doesn't involve surgery! x  

Muchmore I think you need to give us more details about your dream!  

Kalm I'm pleased the mushroom soup was ok, I have some for lunch today   great that the scan went well, like wildflower said not too long & you will be able to take all the photos you want of baby b x  

Smileycat sorry to hear you haven't been well   is it a rash on your arms or just all the needle holes from the injections?!   how awful that the doctors were discussing you in the waiting room, I hope the hcg shows everything is ok & af arrives soon x  

Nickynack haven't heard from you for a bit, hope you are ok x  

Rach I hope the orange socks help & you get good news on otd x  

Hello everyone else, hope you are all ok x  

No news on the hysteroscopy yet just waiting to hear, I went to hobbycraft last night as they have 20% off  for club members for a few days & got some bits & also got a cadbury's advent calendar so I'm ready for december!


----------



## Nahla

wildflower, I am so sorry. I really hoped it would be adifferent outcome for you this time. Take your time to come to terms with it,I am sure, cake cant harm today... I can totally understand why you wanted a sibling, thats what drove me going through it alone finally. but you do have a lovely family... and who knows, maybe its happening naturally after all the pressure is taken away? Wouldnt be the first time... 

helen, great you are back! Sounds like you do have a good plan how to move on... and teneriffe sounds phantastic... just one thought: make sure you do get all nutricients you need as I know after bariatric surgery sometimes people siffer from lack of iron, etc. 

smileycat, sorry you are t feeling good. but at least that shows the treatment is working? 

rach, welcome back and good luck for your actual cycle... 

cara, fx for today! me too, I work in health care and usually do have problems on xmas and new years eve... this year and next year I will be fine though as not working... 

beccaboo, ouch! glad you finally went to check your finger asmy mom once fractured her little finger without going to hospital and it stayed thick and she can hardly move the joint. 

afm: thanx for asking, the date was with a guy I met online minths ago but we never got to see each other as he is quite busy too. finally we talked a few times on the phone and now met... and neither of us wanted to leave... we will talk again tonight and meet next week... I think I need to tell him I am expecting twins then... the only issue is that he luves 2.5 hours away by car and wont be able to move because of his profession... and I dont really fancy moving far away from my parents with 3 little kids... well, nothing has happened so far and I am thinking far too much ahead... he is 49 and a dentist. He has no kids but always wanted children...


----------



## Snowy white1

Wildflower - so sorry to hear about the BFN. Look after yourself.
As an only child myself I agree that there are definitely plenty of positives to being a family of three.

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about finger. Hope they manage to sort it soon without too much hassle.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower so sorry to hear it was bfn xx    

Welcome back Rach, hope you're not driven too made during the 2ww. Everything crossed for you xx  

Cara good luck for fet tomorrow xx

Beccaboo can't believe you were hoping finger would fix itself, you're so brave to keep soldiering on. Hopefully it will be sorted without too much hassle xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's. 

Wildflower, I'm so sorry to hear your negative news today.   
You seem to be trying to take some positives out of the cycle and you have done so well making it to today. I know it's different but as an only child myself I can certainly say it had its positives.  
Take care of yourself and please don't go anywhere, even though as you say you think this journey is over for you in terms of treatment we would love to hear from you and updates on little Rose.  

Hi Cara, good luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you.  

Hi Amy, I do hope you hear something soon. Good work on getting some bits from hobby craft. what are you making next or are you still working on the dress? I need to get in on this cadburys advent calendar in time for the 1st. 

Hi Kalm, brilliant tge scan went well, 28weeks, whoop! I also read about baby b bopping to a bit of Barry, good work baby b! Xx

Nahla, that's brilliant about the date and you got on well. I think the fact he still wanted to meet you knowing you are pregnant (ok not the twins part!) says a lot about someone's character....doesn't it? Shame he lives far away but you never know what could happen.xx

Snowy, I think we are twinnies as I'm an only child too! Hope you are doing ok. 

Only just gone from hospital, so in total including a&e last night I spent around 7hrs in that hospital! Today's appointment majorly delayed, then had another X-ray, back to fracture clinic to be told prob no surgery! Yippee! Then had to go to hand therapy, they stuck a splint on it and have to go back next week to check the fracture not any worse, (otherwise may need surgery). Least the temporary cast they put on me last night is gone, that was super restrictive, at least with a splint i can take it off for showering! I asked if still could do exercise, I can, as long as I'm careful. Now on sofa, pj's on already with a cuppa tea. I'm exhausted! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Wildflower - so sorry to read your news honey  Try to think of all the positives in your life rather than focussing on how bloody unfair this whole process is and the people who conceive easily. I know how hard it is but thinking about things like that will just drive you  I hope you have lots of treats in store to keep you distracted and positive. Big hugs  x

Beccaboo - you must have a very high pain threshold to go that long coping with a broken finger without seeking medical help before now! So glad to hear you've been treated and I hope that it heals soon. Sorry about the waiting around in hospital though. Enjoy your relax now x

Rach - lovely to hear from you again honey  I hope the 2WW flies by for you and this is your time. When's OTD? x

Amy - we've got our Cadbury's advent calendars too  x

Cara - good luck with your transfer tomorrow honey x

MuchMore - your dream sounds very amusing! I'd love to read your descriptions of us when you have more time x

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all OK x

AFM - Day off work today and have cooked a spag bol sauce, a chicken and chick pea curry and an apple crumble (last batch of cooking apples for this year from MiL's tree). I've also been to Sainsbury's (only supermarket out of six near us to sell organic mince beef and happens to be the furthest away from us  ), I've also cleaned up some dog sh*t that some inconsiderate dog owner decided not to pick up outside the front of our house - gross! I've done some weeding of between the paving out the front and patio out the back of the house, done two loads of washing and am now taking five minutes out for a well-earned cuppa and catch-up on here! The reason for all the cooking is that I'm working Friday, Saturday and Sunday (longer hours than usual as I've agreed to do some overtime), then we're off early Monday on our annual trip to Centreparcs. Yippee! It can't come soon enough. DH and I both can't wait and feel it's perfectly timed this year. Get me in that spa sharpish! Unlike last year when I was cycling (first ICSI cycle and I triggered at Centreparcs!), I can enjoy a drink or two and go on the rapids and flumes etc. DH and I turn in to 5 year olds and have races to see who can get down the slides the quickest! Ha ha So, all the cooking is for the freezer and to be taken on hols. 

No news on treatment yet as I'm still waiting for my test results. Will call w/c 7 Dec if I've not heard by then as we're keen to have our follow-up / immunes treatment plan (if needed) before Christmas so we can digest it all before the new year.

Had a difficult day yesterday as I went for a walk with one of my best friends (the one who told me she was pregnant by text days after my first failed cycle when she knew all about it) and her baby (now 10 weeks and obviously pretty much exactly the age my baby would have been if my first cycle had worked). She was asking lots of questions about treatment, which was nice to chat about as she's one of very few people who know, but she started being very opinionated about doing further treatment cycles and started suggesting things like surrogacy "because I can't carry"  I know she was meaning to be helpful but it meant I had to explain everything to her and I didn't really want to talk about any of it in the first place! I also had an acupuncture session on Monday and the acupuncturist (fertility specialist) suggested we move to donor eggs. I was taken aback as I don't really want or need her to be making suggestions on my treatment outside of acupuncture and as far as I know there are no issues with my eggs! Don't get me wrong, donor eggs (and sperm) is a wonderful option for some people in making their dreams come true but to just suggest that to someone out of the blue when there is no known reason for it (I've always got great quality blasts, so no one has ever mentioned egg quality to us) was a bit of a shock and after my session I was a bit hurt by it. Just wish everyone would keep their opinions to themselves! Not you lot though - I appreciate all of your wisdom as ladies who "know"! 

Sorry for that little rant - seemed to come out of nowhere! Right, off to walk the dog and blow the cobwebs away. Oh and by the way, I'm actually loving the colder weather as it's an excuse to wear a knitted bobble hat that I bought last year and found in my wardrobe again this week  x


----------



## lillieb87

wildflower sending hugs huni be kind to urself an look after ur LO an dh....I know what u mean about others falling pregnant so easily!!

westies think ur in need of a hug too hun.....sometimes situations like that are difficult an really all u want to say is shut up pls but u can't....sounds like u had a productive day tho! are u still enjoying the job? sometimes I wish ppl wud keep opinions to themselves!

Sarah whahoo u hav ur appointments booked.....all exciting again!! hope u enjoyed ur Sunday off?

Smiley sorry u have been under the weather hun are u feeling any better? am not sure I wud feel any different having some of my dh injected in me.....

beccaboo....sending u a hug to! that poorly finger of urs is causing u lots of trouble! hope u enjoyed ur pj's on the sofa!

Amy....I went to m&s for melt in the middle choc pud......there weren't any....I feel robbed!! when is it ur moving gyms? fx u hear soon about the appointment! thanks for the reminder about the advent lol I keep forgetting xx

hi there Rach hope all goes well for u 

Helen thanks hun sounds like ur not having a great time either!! hope u enjoy ur holiday I could just do with one!! hope when u get back u find a way forward even if it means an op then it's onwards an upwards!! 

amoeba....wow a week...that's gone soooooo fast!! enjoy ur shoppin trip hun....it will prob be manic being the last Monthly payday weekend!!

cara good luck tomorrow hun thinkin of u xx

nahla fab news on the date....hope the 2nd date is just as successful!

afm...had a rough few days my pup fel down the stairs top to bottom on Sunday so didn't sleep great worrying....turns out his fine...well enough to "floor" my poor kitty!! his a bully! work Is manic an the care work is coming thick an fast....how can mothers on drugs...proper drugs like heroin actually fall pregnant not once twice but 3 times...hav 2 kids in care an keep the third onexit due?!?! life is so unfair not just for me (can u tell am feeling sorry for myself) but for all of us ladies.....I feel like i wear a mask pretending I am OK but In reality on the inside I want to sit an cry an wallow in self pity!! I need to get a grip! I don't even want to go to my follow up next week....what if I cry like a looney toon!! to.top it all its my circle of friends Xmas night out next sat...que ...4 hours of baby talk seen as tho 2 are on maternity an the remaining an are mummies to pre school kids an younger....I  contemplating cancelling altho dh is adamant I shud go....

On a lighter note I had a Berry latte 2day they are so yummy.....also almost finished making revision notes on 1 book an done 12 hours since the weekend.....Amazin what u can do when u put ur mind to it! 

anyway I told myself I shouldn't come on here an burden u all with this so sorry ladies x


----------



## NickyNack

Just a quick one but just wanted to say so sorry to Wildflower, really thought you would get a BFP especially after your positive vibes and feeling but glad you are going to concentrate on ur little girl and family of 3 and it sounds like she will have lots of cousins to grow up with and be close too. Look after ur self and hope the cake helped - sending you lots of   Xxx

Beccaboo - sorry about ur poor lil finger, hope you can get it sorted without surgery, sending you big   too xx

Hi Amy, I'm good thanks hope you are too, back to work today for me which was good but struggled a bit with my bleeding ankle as it's still feeling pretty sore and stiff, so now the scabs are coming along and are healing I will be getting my butt to joining that gym to go swimming and hopefully free it up a bit and get it moving. Either that or may resort to chopping it off like I said before and replacing with a peg leg   Loving the sound of ur hobby craft, you creative lil thing   xx

Will check in properly tomorrow and hope all you other cc's are doing ok xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

wildflower - Thinking of you today  sorry to hear your news.

lillie - I did enjoy my Sunday off thank you  well done on getting your revision sorted! I'm sorry you're struggling lately  do your friends know about your treatments? Could they maybe rein in the baby/children talk a little? I know it's not like you're expecting them to tiptoe around you but it would be a much more enjoyable evening for you if the conversation revolved around other things.

Westies - I'm sorry you've had to hear not one but two people butt in with unwanted opinions yesterday  I'm frustrated for you. I love the colder weather too - not just because it means I do well at work! - I've dug out my winter coat and have an assorted selection of hats to choose from. 

Beccaboo - You've been brave soldiering on with your finger, glad you're finally getting it sorted but sorry to hear it's fractured. Boo to spending so much time in the hospital, that's never a good way to spend a day.

Amy - I love Hobbycraft; we've spent this evening putting some things into our Project Life book we got from there last year. Hope you get some news about the hysteroscopy soon.

Nahla - How lovely re: your date. You never know what will happen in the future; the whole country needs dentists. 

Rach - Fingers crossed for your BFP in a few days!

Cara - Wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow.

Kalm - Glad your scan went well. 28 weeks, wow... definitely on the home stretch now!

Smileycat - Good luck with your results tomorrow, I hope you get some answers. How awful that the consultants were discussing you in the waiting room, though, that's not fair. I haven't made any soups yet, thanks for the reminder! I need to get on that, especially since homemade soup is super (souper?) healthy.

Hi MuchMore, NickyNack, Amoeba, Helen. Hope everyone has had a good day.

Busy day off for me; hairdressers this morning (I only have my hair cut about twice a year and haven't been since April so it looks different now!) and a friend came over for a cuppa this afternoon. She's due on Boxing Day and I'm super happy for her, she's having a much-wanted little girl. I picked up some more Christmas bits from the supermarket this afternoon as well. Starting to get excited. We're putting our tree up on Sunday. We'd usually do it the first day in December that I'm off work so we can do it together but we're going to visit my parents then, so that means waiting ages or doing it this weekend - so this weekend it is.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello cc ladies  
After a crazy day at work I am having a very unusual early night so I'll keep this brief but just wanted to say:
Wildflower I am sorry it was bfn. You sound like an amazing little family and I have a hunch there are larger families around who don't live and love as well as you lot do. I hope the grieving and moving forward is smooth for you and dh. 
Rach how lovely to hear from you! All the very best and keep us posted  
Cara all the best for tomorrow. 
Westies the advice makes no sense! Your blasts are excellent and there's nothing to suggest you can't carry. People really don't get this stuff sometimes do they. 
Beccaboo ouch! That sounds generally painful!
Lillie no need to apologise ... It actually helps to hear other CCs having a good Moab. It helps us all feel a bit less alone in the world  well done on the work and I hope things pick up for you soon. It takes time. 
Amy ... Cadburys ... Yum!
Sarah ... ... were we' redoing ours Sunday too


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello,

Good Luck today Cara. Hope it all goes well. xx

Hi Westies, you are mega organised for your week away in CentreParcs. I hope you have a lovely relaxing week, you so deserve it. No worries about the rant, its like people who know notihng about the process like to give advice isnt it. I think you have been through enough cycles and investigated this process more than most of us to know what you are doing! 
Also, got to love a bobble hat!

Hi Nickynack, glad you managed to return to work and hope it gets you into a normal routine again. Poor ankle, Im annoyed with my finger, especially with this splint on as i can hardly type but its nothing compared to the trouble you have had with your ankle so not goimg to moan about my little finger! 

Hi Sarah, I bet your ds loves to help with the xmas decs! My DH doesnt like decs to go up until 12 days before (Mr Traditional!) so I have to wait a while!

Hi Muchmore, how is your friend? Hows things with you?

Hi Wildflower, still thinking of you and hope you are okay tday. when do you start new job?

Helen, Lovely to hear from you and glad the councelling is helping you. Tenerife sounds fab and might be just what you need, some sunshine does wonders. xx

Lillie, you are allowed to moan all you like! Your poor pup, and poor kitty! I too always think will I be an emotional wreck at follow ups but so far Ive always felt ok. I think it depends on how you feel on that day as sometimes we can be ok and others have down days. Im sure the clinics are used to it. I read your details under your posts and love you wrote '2016 mission frosties!'.
I really need a berry latte in my life. Maybe friday treat for tiomorrow.

sorry i cant write anymorwe personals, typing is difficult and sorry about spelling mistakes! Oh well ,hey ho, there are worse things that can happen, luckily its just a little finger. 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh Beccaboo your poor little finger. I think your typing was fab considering! I like to get my Christmas decs up the first weekend of December but it'll have to wait until my first day off on Tuesday 8th. There better be some good looking trees left (I'm the annoying woman who has to look at at least ten before choosing one!  The man at the place where we get our tree from each year actually said "Oh no, not you again!" last year - think he was half joking and half being serious! x 

Sarah / MuchMore - what's a "Project Life" book? Is that like scrapbooking? What do you put in it? x

Lillie - your poor pup! I hope he's OK. Are you sure your kitty didn't push him?  (I have Tom and Jerry like visions in my mind!). Seriously though, I hope they're OK now. Please don't apologise for having a rant - I do it all the time! I'd far rather let it all out to you lovelies as otherwise it just stays in as I don't tell anyone else. Oh and where do the Berry Lattes come from? I think I must have missed the post about the coffee shop. I do like a de-caf Gingerbread Latte and had one from Starbucks when we went to London last week. Yummy! x

Good luck again Cara x

Hi everyone else. How are you all doing? 

AFM - went for a lovely long walk with a best friend from school and our dogs. She told me she was pregnant - only just over 12 weeks - so I'm one of the first to know. She was very sweet and I thought that it was very thoughtful of her to tell me in that way, just the two of us having a walk and I was grateful for that. She had a miscarriage earlier this year at around eight weeks and that led to her being diagnosed as having PCOS, so she has been asking me for info and was waiting for her AF to arrive so she could go and get the blood tests done in order to get referred to our local NHS clinic (although she wouldn't have qualified for a funded cycle as her DH has a son by a previous marriage). Anyway, I'm so delighted for her as I wouldn't wish this journey on my worst enemy and how lovely that it's happened naturally after all, despite her PCOS diagnosis. That saying "it only takes one" is so true!

Got home to find an email from Serum to say my "yuk test" sample has arrived safely in Greece so I've just arranged the 170 Euros transfer and will then await the results via email next week. I really really REALLY hope it's all negative this time as I don't want me and DH to have to take another lot of strong antibiotics, especially over Christmas as it means absolutely no alcohol and I wanted us to be able to let our hair down a bit this year. We'll wait and see.

Right, now off to get changed in to my gym gear as I'm off to Body Balance again and then having a swim. I've also booked to have a pedicure with gel nail polish afterwards as I thought it would be easier at Centreparcs with all the in/out of water we're going to be doing. That's it for now. Hope you all have lovely days x


----------



## CaraJ

Hi ladies, thanks for all the good wishes for today. FET all done and I'm now pupo again. It wasn't as straight forward as last time, they couldn't find my cervix so had to poke around a bit. Made me a bit sore but all good. Operation rest now. OTD 7/12.

Will come on later for personals, just wanted to let you all know how it went.


----------



## Nahla

Cara, congrats on being pupo! sorry they had to " poke around"... now try to relax, laugh, take it easy and enjoy the pupo bubble! 

westies: fx your Test reault is negative. how lovely that your friend told you this way about her pregnancy. there was a ling time when I could not be happy for others to be pregnant... now I can... but for me its different as I finally will -hopefully- have 3 healthy kids myself... and once they are here I dont care any more about the really long ivf journey... 

re christmas decoration: in Germany we do t put up the tree until 24thof december... candles and other things can be put up 4 weeks before, so this sunday. 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Cara, that is brilliant news. Did you have the one or two transferred? Hope you get a wonderful BFP in time for christmas xx

Nahla, putting tree up on 24th Dec sounds like a lovely christmas eve thing to do. I can imagine doing it with lots of lovely picky food and christmassy tunes playing. xx

Westies, well you have to pick the perfect christmas tree of course. I love real trees. This year I think we are using our fake tree . As we are going away on our holiday on the 26th and we only put the tree up 12 days before we prob wouldnt get the whole benefit of having a real one. I love that real tree pine smell though.

I purchased a new dressy dress at lunch today. had my eye on it for a while and would look nice for my xmas work do and taking with me to boston. Its just a LBD really but nice detailing on it and long sleeves as I figured I would need long sleeves in Bostons cold tempretures. Has anyone ever done this though...I took another dress into changing rooms, got it on fine, decided it didnt suit but getting it off was a real struggle. Maybe it was because I had this splint on my finger too but I couldnt get it off! I got quite panicky about it and thought I may have had to ask the assistant to pull it over  my head! I eventually did it, it was a real Bridget Jones type moment, my hair was everywhere, I had to sit down to recover.
xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations on being PUPO Cara x

Beccaboo - Sorru to hear about your changing room trauma today. I can go one better - I got actually stuck in a boned top once in a changing rooms! I had my arms up over my head and the top was stuck over my head. No matter how much I wriggled around, I couldn't get it off so o had to call the assistant to help me get it off and all I had on was knickers as if tried it on with trousers, which I'd already taken off. She was very nice about it but I was so embarrassed. Made a sharp exit out of the shop and didn't buy anything!   I can relate to Bridget and Miranda at times too! x

Nahla - yes, thanks, fingers crossed! x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Beccaboo sorry to hear about your changing room incident, but great that you found a lovely dress for your work do & holiday x  

Westies sorry to hear about your changing room incident too, I hope you had a good time at the gym & getting your nails done, not long now until your break x  

Cara congratulations on being pupo x  

Sarah good that you are getting excited about christmas, it won't be long now before you start treatment again x  

Nickynack great that you are well enough to get back to work, I hope the ankle continues to heal & you are able to do some swimming, any news on the funding for treatment yet? x  

Lillie how could they not have the melt in the middle chocolate puddings in m&s?   I love the ones in the black cardboard wrapper, if you can't find them I will have to get some & post them to you   sorry to hear about your pup falling down the stairs, my labs are clueless & have never been able to master stairs, when I visited my sister with Lucy she decided to attempt the stairs & got part way up then panicked & had to be carried down!   I hope the meet up with your friends goes well & doesn't involve too much baby/child talk x  

Muchmore I hope you are doing ok, even your early night wasn't very early! any more cc dreams? x  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice day out shopping tomorrow x  

Helen not long now & you will be relaxing in the sun x  

Wildflower I hope you had some nice cake, thinking of you x  

Smileycat I hope you are feeling better x  

Kalm hope you are doing ok & work isn't too bad now the awful bit is finished x  

Snowy was it you that said dh liked labradors? I posted a pic of my youngest lab as a puppy, they are such cute puppies! hope you & baby snowy are doing well x  

Hello nahla, rach, babycakes, ljh & anyone else I've missed  

Just phoned the hospital & they say my appointment is 21st January but to phone 3-4 times a week to check for cancellations. Off to see the christmas lights being turned on in town tonight & just read online that olaf, elsa & anna from frozen will be there for you to have photos taken with, feel like I need a photo with olaf to bring me luck for project defrost!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on beng pupo Cara xx  sending sticky vibes xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Anyone watching First Dates on Ch4? So one of the women has just told her date that she has PCOS and that means she has fewer eggs than other women and therefore a shorter fertile window?!?! Am I going completely bonkers or has she got that completely wrong and now told the whole of the world something which is factually inaccurate? x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Westies I don't know much about pcos but that doesn't sound right to me at all! I hate it when stuff like that happens and you just know there'll be a few women panicking now about something that isn't even true! 
Beccaboo and westies your changing Roon stories made me laugh. I have so nearly been there! I'm terrified I'm going to rip the garment! When we went bridesmaid shopping earlier this year my fellow bridesmaid nearly got stuck in one of those body things which holds your wobbly bits in  I nearly had to go and prize her out of it, which would have been pretty awkward for us both!
Cara congrats on being Pupo  again. Praying this is your time  
Amy I chuckled at your story about Lucy. My lab can't do stairs in the dark. He literally falls down them. It's odd because humans can walk down stairs without needing to see them but dogs apparently don't have that ability to do an action from memory like we do. 
Beccaboo I hope the splint isn't around for too long  
AFM just had a massive thanksgiving dinner. We have an American lodger at the moment and we've never done the thanksgiving thing before. It was scrummy ... Corn bread casserole and green beans with French onion and turkey and all kinds of amazing stuff. Now I feel like I might explode!
Thanks for asking re my friend ... Limbo land continues. She has a scan on Monday, when she will be 7:2, so they reckon they will be able to see for sure then whether it is growing and whether an hb has appeared. Poor love, it's not easy for her. 
I am doing ok ... Some tough days this week but I keep telling myself that that means fewer tough days to come in the future. I'm slowly working my way through the sad bit and I know I'll come out the other side  
Right ... Sleep!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi CCs, quiet on here today, has everyone been Black Friday shopping? I ended up getting a PS4 console bundle on amazon before I went to work... it was a shame my old console gave up the ghost but a good excuse to upgrade! It wasn't as mad at work as I'd expected but then a lot of newspapers were reporting that people have gone mad online instead (and I guess I did the same).

MuchMore - Another late night for you last night! Your thanksgiving dinner sounds amazing. Thinking of your friend (and you) hope she gets some good news after the weekend.

Westies - Hm having less eggs if you have PCOS doesn't sound right. Doesn't PCOS often coincide with a high AMH, not a low one? I don't really know the ins and outs of it either but I'm sure that's either not true, or certainly not true for all women with PCOS. I laughed that the tree man remembered you last year.  Finding the right one is very important!

This is project life - http://beckyhiggins.com/project-life/ - you get the folder and the plastic wallets, then cards to pop in the pockets with your photos. It's a photo album/scrapbook hybrid that can take as much or as little of your time as you like. We got some of it from Hobbycraft but amazon have some good prices on cards too, or on Pinterest you can print ones at home that other people have made instead.

Amy - Glad you are booked in but good if you can maybe get a cancellation in the meantime. Hope you enjoyed your Christmas lights switch on. My local one is tomorrow but I'll be working so I'll have to nip out for a peek if I'm not too busy. Weather forecast says rain so I might sell some umbrellas if nothing else.

Beccaboo - Sorry to hear about your changing room trauma! Get your tree earlier, then you can enjoy that fresh pine smell for longer.  DW was sad thinking we might not get a real one this year (because DS may just rag the poor thing) but we found that the solution was to take the toys out of the playpen and put the tree in, so it has a tree guard around it.  Did you get a berry latte today? I might get another tomorrow.

Cara - Congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much for you.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## MuchMore2013

Wow! That has to be the quietest day ever in CC land! 
I've just watched The Santa Clause on Netflix  
I am a volunteer at a local community drop-in shop and the theme for our Christmas window is the 12 days of Christmas. Each volunteer has to make one of the days. So tomorrow during my shift I shall mostly be making blackbirds (which is what colly birds are). 
The festive spirit is slowly being unearthed in me  
Sarah I loved the play pen idea! Very clever


----------



## IloveWesties

MuchMore - what a lovely idea to volunteer for a local community charity. And how lovely that you get to design a Christmas window - I'd love that! Enjoy making the Colly birds x

Sarah - yes, people with PCO/PCOS have a higher number of follicles in their ovaries so therefore when going through an IVF cycle we have to be careful not to overstimulate and produce too many eggs. I have no idea where this girl got the notion that she has fewer eggs because of her PCOS but she made it out to the whole nation as if she was in a huge rush to find a partner and have babies ASAP because of it. She was a serious dater, often going on multiple dates on the same day! I felt like writing in to Channel 4 to tell them they've probably confused and worried a lot of people. Also, I think that girl needs a second opinion! Like MuchMore, I thought the pen idea was genius. We got one of those pens when our dog was a puppy and it was so handy x

Hi very one else. I hope you're all OK x

AFM - I worked 11am - close yesterday which was 9.10pm ish. Long day and my legs are aching a bit as I did Body Bakance on Thursday, as well as swimming and a long walk with a friend and our dogs. Up bright and early again today as I'm working again but not as long - 11am until 7.10pm today. My new comfy shoes are coming in to their own! Sarah - we weren't as busy as everyone had expected either yesterday but the website crashed st one point apparently and sales online were a record high even by lunchtime! Right, off to have some brekkie. I hope you all have a lovely weekend. Roll on Monday for me! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's, yes it has been quiet on here! Yesterday I had such a busy day at work, like I said before, clients want things done before Christmas so it's always a busy month for me.  

Hi Westies, that does top my changing room incident! I just felt to relieved so have got it off myself!
Hope today's work goes quickly for you. 

Muchmore, good work in volunteering at the drop in. How are the creative blackbirds coming along? Nothing like some Christmas creativity to get you in the festive spirit. Xx

Hi Sarah, I didn't get the Berry latte as we had a coffee and cake voucher for John Lewis which needed using by end of month so went there instead. However, I am popping into town in a bit so I think I might get one when I get there. Yummy. I think you are right a lot of people did some online shopping. Glad you got your new console. My DH is a big ps4 fan. 

Helen, hope you have a lovely holiday in the sunshine. Enjoy. 

Hi Amy. How was Xmas lights switch on? Did you get any pics of olaf?! 

Hi all you cc's hope you are all doing ok and got lovely things planned for weekend. 

I got up and ran then headed to the gym early. Amy, thought of you as I was on the stepper, I did 30 mins on that, some bike and tge cross trainer, basically everything involving legs and no arms (finger usage!) I figured there's no reason I can't keep up the exercise just because of a fractured figure, just having to adapt a bit! Niw off into town, little browse, berry latte then I have my monthly facial. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo the xmas switch on & fireworks was really good, there was a queue to meet Olaf, Anna & elsa & I was considerably older than anyone else in the queue & probably older than most of their parents!   so I decided to make do with just taking a photo of them which I sent to my nieces   well done with the gyming & stepping despite your injured finger, I hope you had a nice time in town & enjoyed the facial x  

Westies I hope work has gone well, not long now until you trip away, hope you have fun x  

Sarah I hope work has gone well & you managed to see the Christmas lights being switched on & got chance to have another berry latte x  

Muchmore how did the blackbird making go? Hope you had fun   nice to know your lab struggles with stairs in the dark, I remember when lucy was going to puppy training & one class was in an upstairs room at a community centre & I had to carry her on the stairs, I thought it was just cos she was a puppy but obviously not!   I hope the bad days get fewer & further between x  

Lillie did you manage to track down a melt in the middle chocolate pudding? I hope so   & hope you are doing ok & the meet up with your friends goes well x  

Helen I hope you have a great holiday x  

Amoeba I hope the shopping trips have been successful x  

Smileycat I hope you are feeling better now x  

Nickynack I hope your ankle is continuing to heal & you hear good news on the funding for treatment soon x  

Rach & cara I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you both x  

Hello Kalm, snowy, ljh, nahla, Babycakes & anyone else I've missed x  

The Christmas cake is in the oven at the moment & smells good, cold & wet here today so other than dog walking stayed in & did some crafting, I cancelled my gym membership yesterday & will sign up at fitness first starting on Tuesday, looking forwards to using the pool, sauna & steam  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi CCs. Hope you're all having lovely weekends. It's getting really Christmassy now.

Beccaboo - I feel your pain on getting stuck in tops. My swimmers' shoulders have caused me all sorts of trouble in the past. I've actually broken a few tops in changing rooms trying to escape!

Cara - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't send you loopy.

Amy - love the pup pic! So cute. Hope you manage to get an appointment sooner even if it does mean having to call incessantly.

Muchmore - sorry to hear about your tough days and hope things work out for your friend.

Westies - I wonder if the PCOS girl was confused. I often hear ladies with PCOS say that because they might struggle to conceive they should get going earlier just in case it ends up taking a while (I certainly would have started earlier if I'd known). Maybe that's what she meant but she got that confused with running out of eggs.

Sarah - good work on the PS4. I didn't want to go near the shops on Black Friday so perhaps others had the same as idea.

AFM - had a bit of a worrying week. First I went for a private growth scan and it turns out that baby Snowy is pretty small. She's still within the normal limits but small just sounds a bit scary to me especially as DH and I are both tall.
Then I heard that my diabetes test came back too high so I did a fasting test yesterday to check.
Then they found protein in my urine. Had a bit of a meltdown but feel a bit more sensible now. None of these things are that serious yet and at least it's a warning to keep an eye on things going forward. I'm 31 weeks now and to be honest cannot wait until she's out and hopefully healthy in my arms.


----------



## Amy76

Snowy sorry to hear you've had a worrying week x  

Wildflower I'm sorry I missed you off my post   I hope you & dh are doing ok & rose is keeping you busy x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry ive been quiet, will explain in a bit!

Snowy sorry you've had such a worrying week, hopefully the tests will co e back normal and little snowy is ok...not long at all now until she says hello xx

Sarah good work with ps4 buying xx 

Westies sounds like a busy few days for you at work but hope you've manage some 'me' time too xx

  to all the ccs xx

Afm shopping trips were successful if very expensive! Almost finished Xmas shopping, really it's just sweets and a couple little bits for my mum - from my dad (I do his shopping too!) Had a bit of a meltdown today, but fought it back as it was in the middle of Selfridges!  . It was the party at clinic and friend sent me link to the newspaper report about it, which obviously shows all the ppl who've had miracles the year, and how it's been one of the best years for the clinic, then both friends (one with twins and other with 7 month) posted pictures all over ******** stating miracles do happen so never give up....hence my meltdown as 1mc, 1cp and 1bfn later I don't have a miracle and had to give up due to physical and mental effect of it all. it all felt too much and kinda felt friends were being insensitive to my situation that they are both fully aware of...but fought back the tears as they started and went buying more bits instead   xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I cannot tell you guys how excited I am about the PS4. 

Amoeba - I'm sorry you've had such a hard time today  it must be heartbreaking for you to hear all about the success of your friends when you've had to go through so much. Retail therapy, can't solve everything but definitely takes your mind off things. Your next journey starts very soon, chin up. 

Snowy white - Hope things get less scary  maybe your midwife will just keep a closer eye until baby snowy makes an appearance? I know the worry, DS was a small baby and I had pre-eclampsia towards the end. Hopefully it's nothing and growth speeds up again by the next check up you have.

Amy - Yummy, Christmas cake! Is it for now or are you saving it for a special day? My dad is visiting tomorrow so DW said she'd bake mince pies. The pool, sauna and steam sound like a good plan, especially at this time of year.

Beccaboo - Hope you enjoyed your coffee this afternoon. I didn't end up getting one but might treat myself on Monday since it's pay day.

Westies - Hope work wasn't too busy today! We had a good day but not as busy as I expected, and nowhere near as busy as last Saturday oddly enough.

MuchMore - How did the blackbird making go?

wildflower - Thinking of you  hope you are looking after yourself.

Hi to everyone else, happy Saturday! I worked til 7pm tonight but had homemade BBQ pulled pork pizza for tea when I got home (yum) and I'm very much looking forward to a day off tomorrow. My dad is coming up to visit so we'll all go for lunch together.


----------



## IloveWesties

Sarah - I worked 11am - close (8pm) and we had queues at the tills pretty much all day. Manic! Busiest day I've worked and don't my feet know it. Did a silly thing and wore my heels. Oops! Now in bed and back in tomorrow at 11am - close (5pm) x

Amoeba - I'm so sorry that you've felt upset today. Big hugs  Today was always going to be hard for you. It does seem insensitive of your friend to send you that link  Tomorrow's a different, and hopefully better, day x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Amoeba sorry it was a tough day. I know them rather too well at the moment. Form day is coming very soon though and then your new journey will have started ... And eventually you'll be being happy and excited for yourself, not just for your friends. 
Beccavoo I'm glad the finger isn't keeping you down  
Sarah good work on the ps4. Does it mean you have to replay a lot of games to get your saves back in place? 
Snowy that's a worrying time you've been having. But I'm sure it's just baby snowy being compact  take it easy won't you. Not long to go now! 
Westies those are some long days! I hope you get a break this week. 
AFM I made the to turtle doves but didn't make it on to the blackbirds. That'll happen over the next few days. it was fun though and the shop was a generally happy place this afternoon


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Sunday ladies. 

Hi snowy, poor you and your worrying week. The worries never end hey! Maybe little baby snowy will have a growth spirt over the next couple of months or maybe she will be a little petite baby. Will the midwife/hospital just keep an eye on it all. Hope the diabetes check is nothing to worry about too. Big hugs and hope the next week are worry free. Xx

Hi muchmore, yes can't let the finger get me down, I like to think that I could have had worse like broke wrist and then it would be really restricting. I can still do things at least. Glad you had fun in the drop in. It really is a lovely thing that you are volunteering around this period, we can easily get consumed with Christmas without giving a thought to those who may find it a struggle. Xx

Sarah, I hope you are enjoying your day off, spending it with your dad. I think you deserve a day off with those long hours you work in retail, on your feet all day. I did have a berry latte yesterday, and yes so good, (Lillie what have you started with introducing me to these!)  

Westies, hope your feet aren't too sore from the heels yesterday and that you have your comfies on today! Are you all sorted for centreparcs tomorrow? Hope you can still update us on the fun things you do but if not and you take a break, rest and relax, have fun and get your pamper on in that spa! Xx  

Amoeba, sorry you had a bit of a down day yesterday. I think sometimes we put on such brave faces on the outside that perhaps friends dont think and think we are ok with hearing stuff like that when deep down it still hurts. Glad you shopped out and did your pressie buying. Now for the wrapping! Xx  

Amy, homemade Christmas cakes are really good aren't they. I hope you enjoy the fitness first gym. Do you have gym buddies that go there aswell as DP? Thought of you when I saw an advert saying that kirsties handmade Christmas starts Tuesday evening at 8pm. It's that kirsties allsop and she does a series every year. I'm not creative in the slightest but I really like watching it as its really festive. Are you still watching I'm a celeb? Who would you like to win? Xx  

Hi Kalm, how are you doing, is everything ok with you and lo? How's work been this past week, are you feeling better about it. Hope so and its not getting you down like it was. Xx  

Hi wildflower, how are you my lovely. Hope you are just taking some time out. Be lovely to hear you are doing ok. Big hugs. Xx  

Hi Nickynack, how's things? Is the ankle on the mend and doing ok? Have you had a nice weekend. Are you still waiting to hear from the clinic if you can be accepted for another funded go?  

Hi Lillie, as I said to Sarah, berry lattes are soooo good! Have you got your follow up this week? Hope it goes well.  

Rach and Cara, how's the PUPO bubble? Hope you are relaxing, laughing and generally feeling chilled!  

Hi Ljh, hope you are ok.  

Hi smileycat, Are you still doing injections or do those resume again later? I hope you are feeling a bit better than you were but hopefully it's just your body's way of showing the injections working. Xx  

Hi Nahla, hope your hernia is not causing you problems and you are resting lots my lovely. Have you spoken to your date anymore? 

Hi babycakes, hope you are ok.  

Have I missed anyone! Sorry if I have (Helens on her hols sunning herself while we are freezing!) 

Yesterday the city was soooo busy. I only wandered in as had my facial but did end up buying a few of the last of the Xmas pressies. I also went into white company which I'm slightly obsessed with at the moment, they had 20% off so ended up buying a little perfume which is the same scent as a candle I have from there! So now I can smell like my candle! Haha. I also purchased a lovely bath bomb from lush, I love their bath bombs, it's a orange (whoop Amy, it's orange) xmassy scent. So basically I'm going to smell Christmassy mixed with candle! Could be worse things I guess!


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies

beccaboo u are dedicated to be exercising with ur poorly finger!! Berry lattes are the best arnt they??  I had one yesterday!! hav u done all ur Xmas shopping??

Sarah good news on the ps4! love that the tree now goes in the play pen it made me chuckle!

amoeba sorry u had a breakdown huni ur bound to hav those days! any news on the adoption?

Helen hope ur enjoying ur hol?

westies.....hav a fab holiday are u all packed?

Amy when is ur last day at ur gym? I looked for the puds again yesterday but sold out...again!! our m&so is very small but am gona keep trying!! 

snowy sorry u hav had a stressful week hun....maybe baby will hav a late spurt? my friend measured small an baby was 6lb!! 

muchmore did u enjoy dressing the window?

nahla any news on date number 2?

wildflower how u feeling hun?

Kalm are u feeling better? hope work is going OK now?

cara how are u coping on 2ww?

hello any1 I hav missed!!

afm put the tree up 2day....slightly earlier than usual but I felt I was having a good day and took advantage of it!! follow up is weds an am gettin my list of questions ready!! I never did this last time as didn't want to be a nuisance....thanks for asking about the friend meet up....it next sat but am.still thinkin I may cancel tbh I don't feel strong enough to go an I am already trying to prepare myself for weds let alone Saturday an baby talk....I've spoken to 2 of my closer friends about canceling an they think I shud go to get out but as u ladies know it's easy for on lookers to say that when the don't understand how u emotionally feel!! even more so being Xmas!! 

xx


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies. 

Sorry to start with an AFM, but just to say I am currently in hospital being monitored. We were on our way to first NCT class this morning and I had another funny turn but this time I had what the doctors think was a complex faint, but there were a few things that could mean it was a seizure. There is no way they can tell for sure at this stage. Anyway they have been monitoring me and baby, and I've had lots of tests including a CT scan and everything is looking ok, but they are keeping me in for the night for observation.  DP has just gone home to get stuff for me, so I thought I'd kill some time by posting as luckily I had my iPad in my bag.

Beccaboo, glad you have managed to keep up the exercise despite a fractured finger. What a trooper! Your perfume and bath bomb purchases sounded lovely. 

Muchmore, glad you enjoyed your thanksgiving meal. We normally have a big celebration as my mum is American. We didn't this year but yesterday we had friends around for dinner last night and I did a thanksgiving ish meal with pumpkin cheesecake for afters,  which went down very well! 

Westies, I felt your tired feet after your post! I hope today was ok. You'll have to get your DH to give you a nice foot rub!

Sarah, I hope you had a good lunch out with your dad. 

Amoeba, I'm not surprised you had a successful shop, as you always seem to do well on that front!  sorry it was a tough day. I hope today was better. I think you've been trying to be so strong, your friends probably thought you were doing ok, I am sure they didn't mean to be insensitive. You've just done such a good job of sharing their joy, and having twin snuggles etc, it probably didn't even occur to them that the party going on would be hard for you. 

Rach & Cara, I hope all is well in the PUPO bubbles, we need two bfp's now please, we are owed some good news soon on this board for sure!  

Hi to wildflower, Helen, Nickynack, Amy, Lillie and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm I'm so sorry to hear you are in hospital   I hope all the tests come back ok, did you ever get you blood tests results from before? Great that you are being closely monitored but it seems like the worrying never stops x  

Lillie I'm sorry they still didn't have the chocolate puddings again   they are really good so if you can't find any I will have to post you some   just been to the new gym & signed a 12 month contract & can start straight away   well done for getting into the Christmas spirit putting your tree up   I hope the follow up goes well, see how you feel about going out nearer the time, sometimes it is good to get out but not if you don't feel like it x  

Beccaboo there are quite a few people I know from my old gym who go to fitness first, definitely looking forwards to the sauna & steam now it is getting colder   love the sound of your new perfume & orange bath bomb, there is a white company outlet store in portsmouth & I have got some nice bits there when I have been visiting my sister, I am also on their mailing list so get sent brochures & discount offers   I'm still watching I'm a celeb & loving it, I want George to win, he comes across as nice & has done really well on the trials   I will look out for kirsties programme on TV, I have been making some Christmas tree decorations out of twigs & ribbon today x  

Muchmore do we get to see a picture of your turtle doves? I'm glad you had fun & that the shop was a happy place   I hope your friends scan goes well tomorrow & you are coping ok x  

Westies I hope you had a good day at work today & your feet aren't aching too much, enjoy centre parks x  

Sarah the Christmas cake is to save for Christmas but I have already eaten a pack of marzipan!   I hope you've had a nice day with your dad x  

Amoeba I'm sorry yesterday was difficult   Exciting that you can fill in the adoption forms this week & move on with your journey to motherhood x  

Snowy I hope you are having a better day today, like I said to Kalm it seems like the worrying never stops x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh kalm, so sorry to hear you had a funny turn again. I'm so glad you got to hospital and they are monitoring you and baby well. Maybe it's a sign to slow down on the work front, what do you think? Good work with having iPad with you, I could have done with mine when I say in a&e for 3.5hrs last week! I hope you have a good nights sleep if you can and that was the last of having the funny turns. Big hugs. Xx

Hi Lillie, yes all Xmas shopping done. It's been slightly easier this year as me and DH decided no pressies to each other as Boston holiday is our joint present and we said we would much rather save money to spend in the Xmas sales  over there. Although I have sneakily bought him a massive slab of choc from hotel chocolate and a book so he has a couple of pressies from me to open.  
I had all my questions ready this time and tge follow up went much better than last time I think because of it. 
Regarding your friend meet up Saturday, do what feels right for you and if you don't feel like it don't go. Maybe make a decision after your follow up, you might come say from that feeling a lot more positive. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, I also would like George to win, he's just all round nice guy. Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi ladies,
Kalm: sorry to hear you are in hospital but sounds like it's the best place for you, so you and baby can be monitored. Hope they get to the bottom of the funny turns and that you don't have to stay in too long.

Lillie: we put our Xmas tree up today too. Have been feeling quite ill on the 2ww and needed something to cheer me up! Wasn't feeling good so I laid on the sofa and directed DH. It was fun, especially when he got tangled up in the lights! Good luck for your follow up, hope all your questions get answered.

Beccaboo: I always forget how busy town and city centres get at this time of year! I don't do well in crowds so tend to do most of my shopping for presents online. A facial and a pootle round the shops sounds nice.

Muchmore: sounds fun making birds for the windows at your volunteering place. I've been making a nativity advent calendar for work which has been one of those tasks that just gets bigger and bigger! I work in a home for adults with learning disabilities so they've been helping me paint characters from the nativity and cover boxes. We have one resident who only engages in things related to his interests and one of his main interests is deal or no deal. So I've made 24 red deal or no deal boxes! Inside each one is a piece of the nativity and a corresponding line of a poem I've written. They'll build up the scene throughout December.

Westies: hope you get some time now to recover from your busy working weekend, especially for your feet! I've enjoyed a rare weekend off work which has been nice.

Big hello and hugs to everyone.

AFM: am not doing too well on the 2ww. Have picked up a nasty cold and the addition of the progesterone had exaggerated my estrogen sensitivity. Just been sick which is not good but does have the upside of meaning I get an extra 2 days off work. We have to wait 48 hrs after being sick before going back. Thanks to that and days off I'm now not back at work till Friday. Will get more rest in!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Kalm hope you and baby are ok, glad you're being kept in and monitored xxx sending hugs  

Sorry just a quick one, hope everyone has had a good day xx

I feel a bit better today after my 'little turn' yesterday. Have wrapped all the Xmas presents I bought and we've worked out that in all the deals we had we've saved atleast £400..but still spent a fortune 😀 Only 2 more sleeps until I get to fill in adoption interest forms 😊😊😊😊 xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's

Brrrrr! It has been a cold and windy day. Hope you're all warm and well.

*Sarah* - Well done on the PS4! Did you put up your xmas decorations and tree today? We usually drink mulled wine and listen to xmas music whilst we put ours up. How's the diet going?

*Nahla*- Nice to read that your date went well and that they'll be another one. Appreciate there is a small distance between you, but if it works out I'm sure you'll both find a way to make it work. In the meantime, enjoy it and live for now as we can't predict the future.

*Wildflower* - I hope you are ok lovely. Sending you hugs 

*Westies* - Wow! long day on your feet. bless you. I know what you mean are people keeping their opinions to themselves. I find with infertility, most people are well meaning but can make inappropriate comments. That's why I'd rather not discuss it, as I could end up getting upset. Hope you get your results through next week. They should be able to email the Chicago ones to you. Good luck with the yuk test too. I must do that one too...

*Lillie* - How are you doing hun? Your poor puppy falling down the stairs, that must have been worrying. You're allowed to be upset. We've all been through a lot and we need those down times now and again. I've got try these Berry lattes (de-caf of course!) sounds yummy. I'm not sure I could handle a night out with a group of mummys', but if you do decide to go, try if you can to steer the conversation off baby talk. Easier said than done I know, but if they do not know your situation they will be oblivious to your feelings. All the best for your follow up this week and planning your next steps.

*Muchmore* - How are you doing hun? Have you put your tree up too? Praying you have the strength to take you through the week. Sending you a big hug to help on on your way. Hopefully the week flies by for you. We're here for you.

*Beccaboo* - you're so hardcore typing and exercising with a a broken finger! Sorry, I had a giggle at your changing room incident. I hope your facial was a nice treat. Boston will be awesome!

*Cara *- congrats on being PUPO! FX crossed you start feeling better soon. Sending you oceans of positive vibes to help you through the 2WW.

*Amy* - Yummy I love Christmas cake. I'm feeling much better thank you. Great that you have a date for your hysto. That's really quick and if they can do it before - bonus! One step closer to Project Defrost 2016!

*Snowywhite*- sorry you've had a worrying week. As the others have said, I'm sure you will be monitored by the midwives. Not long now until she makes her appearance and I'm sure she will be a healthy baby. My friend's baby suddenly had a growth spurt in the last few weeks of her pregnancy after being on the low end of the scale throughout and was around 7lbs at birth. Thinking of you.

*Amoeb*a - really impressed that you have nearly finished you xmas shopping when I've barely started! Sorry you had a difficult time. I try to avoid ******** to keep me sane. You're very close to starting your next chapter and becoming a mummy.

*Kalm* - so sorry to read that you're in hospital being monitored. Will be thinking of you and baby kalm and praying that your test results are ok. Let us know how you get on. 

*Nickynack* - how are you hun? hope you're ankle is getting stronger and is no longer painful for you.

Hello to anyone I may have missed. Hope you're all ok.

AFM, this week has been challenging, this is the first day I've felt normal. I had a very sore throat and fever which was hard to shake. My clinic prescribed me Provera to bring my AF on and before i could take it, I started spotting, so thought I would delay taking it... It still hasn't arrived, so I will start taking it tomorrow. Ideally I'd like it to happen naturally... I had my second shot of Humira (immune suppressant) on Thursday. You're not supposed to take it when you're ill/have an infection and so I was fortunate the fever had gone by then. This injection will suppress my immunes system further and so I'm likely to be ill again  I'll have a second shot (well 30 injections!) of my DH's white blood cells (to increase my antibodies) in a couple of weeks. The previous injections have left two large bruises on my arms 

We probably won't know until the new year whether the immunes treatment have worked, therefore I'm looking go on holiday with the DH in January with a view to cycling in Feb.

xx


----------



## wildflower

Hi
I want to do loads of personals but I need to sleep and I'm on my phone so will have to keep it short.

KALM  Sorry to hear about your hospital trip and I hope you sleep ok tonight (ear plugs might help!) I'm sure you are in the best place and they'll take good care of you. I landed in hospital around the same week of my pregnancy and at first found it really frustrating but then was comforted by the care and the fact that it was the safest place for me and the baby. 

Snowy hopefully all these little worries will turn out to mean nothing. I'm sure baby snowy is doing ok and will arrive safe and well xx

Amoeba hugs for your tough weekend, I am so excited for you that your adoption journey starts next week. 

Muchmore - you always have the wisest words. I know you are in a tough bit right now please feel free to rant and moan to us if it helps.

Smileycat - it's exactly what much more said a few weeks back, you are already a mother in the way you are putting yourself though all this and sacrificing your health for your baby. What you are doing is amazing well done! Xx

Becccaboo your fitting room panic have me much needed smiles last week. I've been there! 

Sarah - does the ps4 have to wait till Christmas or will you be on it as soon as it arrives 

Amy - how are you doing? I was wondering how you were feeling about the donor egg plan? Have you spoken to anyone about their de experiences? I know some super happy de mummies from my due date group who are quite evangelical about it!

Westies have lovely time at centre parcs xx

Cara sorry you feel rubbish but good to hear you have more days off, rest well and think positive xxx

afm - lots of sad days last week and af has been bloody awful. I spent a while feeling a but desperate and wanting to do anything to get that bfp. But I'm still sure my ivf journey is over and now I just need to adjust my head. I'm getting there slowly!
I'm currently getting the best medicine possible. Me and DD are visiting my sister and her daughter. The cousins were born a month apart and both long awaited icsi babies. They get on really well and get mistaken for twins. They will both be only children and hopefully grow up being really close. Seeing then together I remember how very very lucky we are.
xxxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Gosh it's late ... Here goes a brief catchup  
Cara sorry to hear you've been feeling rough. I hope you start to feel better. I love love love the advent calendar idea  
Amoeba only two more sleeps! I have been doing adoption research this week to cheer me up and it got me quite exited. Enjoy doing the forms. 
Amy dh also made Christmas cake today ... Next year's. He makes them a year ahead and feeds them alcohol all year  
Wildflower sorry to hear it's been tough for you too. But I'm so glad you've got your sister and niece to cheer you up  
Smiley you really are going through quite an ordeal!!! Good on you  hang on in there and fingers crossed it all works well. 
Kalm oh my! Poor you ending up in hospital. I really hope they get to the bottom of it. 
AFM all our decs are up, and I have the basic structures of 4 blackbirds made up and waiting to be stuffed, plus 2 doves and a turtle (yes, it's an off-beat artistic approach to the turtle doves) almost finished off. A very productive day all round  
Amy I will see if I can work out the photo uploading thing when they're all finished so you can see them. 
We don't put the window together till Wednesday so I've got a few more days to finish them off.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's. How are you all. I hope you had lovely weekends.

Muchmore - that has to be your latest post yet. You are such a night owl! hehe. I love reading them in the morning though. xx Yes would love to see some pics of your all your creative work. 

Sarah - Hope you had a lovely day off yesterday with you dad. Did you manage to get your xmas decs up?

Wildflower, bigs hugs to you. Its difficult when we finish a cycle as its like our whole lives is consumed by it and then when its hasnt worked and we not putting ourselves through treatment its seems strange doesnt it. Given time you will get there and so lovely you spent time with your sister and niece. I too was really close to my cousins growing up, they were like the sisters I never had....maybe thats your your DD and neice can be. xx

Smileycat, the facial was lovely thanks and Im now counting down the days to Christmas, Boston, so excited. Il feel after that I will be refreshed and ready to start a new fresh cycle with positivity. Awww you really are going through it with all the injections you are on and not feeling well too but will all be worth it in the end I am sure. What CD are you currently on? I think a holiday before your next cycle sounds a fab idea.  xx

Snowy, hope you are ok, do you have another chceck up appointment with week with the hospital? Hope everything is all okay with you. xx

Kalm, How was your night in hospital. Not too bad I hope as there is nothing like your own bed is there. Think you are in the best place for them to check on you. What are the plans for today? Do you get to go home? Thinking of you. xx

Amoeba, Adoption forms this week, whoop. cant believe how quickly this time has flown by.

Westies, enjoy your break. xx

Amy, will you be getting ready to call up the hospital this week to check on cancelled apppointments? Its a shame they dont have some sort of list for patients that want to get an appointment earlier and could just slot you in if they get a cancellation.

Hope you all have good Mondays and a good week. 

Plans for me is that I am working all week, should have a hospital appointment come through soon for fractured finger check up. In other news I am still waiting on AF and currently on CD39 today. I thought it was coming ages ago but it never appeared. I know AF's can be messed up after cycling but this is the longest I have gone! xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope you get an appointment through soon for your finger & that there is no need for surgery   also hope af arrives soon, sometimes I think all the drugs mess things up which is probably why they recommend waiting a bit between cycles  

Muchmore loving the idea of two doves & a turtle!   looking forwards to seeing a picture   wow, can't believe dh has already made your christmas cake for next year, ours will have to binge drink to compensate for being made late!  

Wildflower I have read some stuff about epigenetics where although you are using de because you are carrying the embryo your body still has some influence over how it develops, it is all quite interesting & amazing   I have a friend I met on ff who has done de so have chatted to her about it & really feel that the end result is more important that oe, they said my chances with oe were around 10% & with de were 60-70% so for me it is worth trying   How nice that you & your sister both have daughters that are so close in age, lovely that you are able to spend some time together, take care x  

Smileycat sorry to hear about the bruises, I hope af arrives soon   lovely that you are planning to try & fit in a holiday before starting treatment again x  

Kalm I hope you are doing ok & they have been able to figure out what is going on x  

Amoeba not long now!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I phoned the hospital for a cancellation & am now booked for a hysteroscopy at 2:40pm on 31st December, I'm guessing they had a cancellation because no one wants stuff done on new years eve but as dp will be working I though I may as well get it sorted, nice to get it out the way this year, just!


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, thanks for the well wishes. I'm still in hospital, feeling fine and very bored! I moved to a different ward this morning, a quieter one thankfully, and they said hopefully should discharge me this afternoon at some point. They think I had a complex faint not a seizure, but don't know why. I guess it's good lots of the tests have come back with nothing. I think at the start they feared pre-eclampsia, but that seems much less likely now. Hey ho. I just want to get home. Fingers crossed they will sign me off work for a few days as a few days to rest up would be great. I know DP is going to be making me take things much easier now though!

*amy* glad to hear your hysteroscopy is booked. Do you just go in and out in a day for that? Your comment that your Xmas cake will have to binge drink made me chuckle! I actually hate Xmas cake though.. Even all that alcohol can't hide that it's a fruit cake which I hate!

*beccaboo* it's such a puzzle I know when AF goes haywire, I hope it turns up for you soon. I'm wishing I had some lovely crispy kale right now, hospital food is just so un-nutritious I feel. I mean last night I had a cauliflower and broccoli tagliatelle, which seemed sort of like a macaroni cheese and was actually quite passable, but it was a microwave meal best before some date in 2017! How can that gave any goodness in, I ask you! I'm craving salad and fresh veg and mixed nuts...

*muchmore* glad you had a productive day on the birds and turtle!

*amoeba* so I'm intrigued what goes into these adoption forms.. Do you have to like put your case about why you'd be great parents, and can you specify things about the child you'd like? dP's parents next door neighbours have two adopted children..who are actually siblings. They got one and later found out the same couple had another baby and ended up adopting that too. I felt sad because I think the real mum wanted her kids but her husband was really abusive or something, and she wouldn't leave him, and Social care wouldn't let her keep her kids in that case. Or something like that.

*wildflower* I sorry things have been tough, but I'm not surprised that the end of one journey takes time to adapt to. As my acupuncturist was telling me there are lots of advantages to single children too..she has just one girl. She said how you have more money to do special things with them, and more time for them than if you had more, and she said she always made sure her daughter was really sociable and had loads of play dates and never had to feel lonely. I imagine we'll just have the one, unless we win the lottery or suddenly come into loads of money, but I fully intend complementing the family with kittens in due course 

All for now as doctor is hopefully coming to discharge me apparently.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm glad you're feeling ok and hopefully got released this afternoon. As far as I know the forms are to show our interest, so basically name, address, contact details and our reason for adopting...everything else comes later once we are assigned a social worker. It really is just a basic form.

I think I might do the form of interest now as am certain it won't be looked at until tomorrow anyway!!! 2 permanent positions for next academic year have come up so I've got 5 days to apply - hoping in a way that it will spur current (temporary) school to offer me permanent position as I really like it there and have heard rumour of needing an extra science teacher next year. It will affect my union roles but would rather have a permanent position!


----------



## Smileycat

Kam that is great news. Hopefully there is nothing to be concerned about and you can take some time to rest up and take it easy. 

Muchmore - looking. Forward to seeing photos of your efforts. Thank you for your kind words of support.

Beccaboo- yay! Keep the PMA up for your next cycle. Lots of nice things to look forward to -Xmas, Boston. I haven't had a proper AF since my ERPC, so it's nearly 9 weeks now....such a pain isn't it, when you're used to regular cycles. Hope your body self regulates soon. I think mine's really confused! As for your finger, has the swelling reduced? 

Wildflower - so sorry you're having a tough time.  I'm really close to my cousin who's the same age as me and we spent a  lot of time together growing up so she feels like a sister I never had. We have kept that bond, I hope Rosie has a similar experience. Sending you big hugs.

Amy- that's fab news on the hysto. It's a very quick procedure, you'll be fine. 

Amoeba - very exciting times for you. It would be great if you got the permanent role at your current school. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well filled in and sent form thinking no one would read it tonight...nope. But positively got an email back thanking me and informing me a social worker will be in touch at end of week...eeekk am now on my new path to motherhood 😊😊😊😊 xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Wonderful news Amoeba! How exciting.

Amy - glad you got a cancellation for the procedure. 

Kalm - glad all your tests are coming back ok. I like that you plan to complement your family with kittens. I intend to do the same!


----------



## Nahla

Good evening CCs,

Amoeba, wo, that was quick! fx the process goes smoothly and you will be holding your LO soon...

Amy, great that you got a date for hsc so soon! what a start into 2016

Kalm, I already wrote on the other thread...and I hope you get signed off now, 

smiley, I hope your immune treatment shows effect...seems to be quite an effort, poor you! 

wildflower, how nice that LO has a cousin with a similar history of ivf and they get along so well. I am sure as time goes by you will be a happyfamily of 3. 

beccaboos, fx your finger doesnt need surgery finally. 

Cara, i hope you f,eel better soon! 

afm: maybe will be meeting my date this wednesday for the second time....ds hascaught a bad cold and has got an obstructive bronchitis. we had a couple of short nights...tonight I finally decided to give him Cortison, as he was really struggling to breathe. that hasnt happened for the first time, I hope hegrows out of it soon


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs!

Amoeba - I am so happy for you, congratulations on taking the first step on your new path! By the end of the week, that sounds amazing. 

Kalm - Sorry to hear you've been in the hospital, glad you're feeling better now and I hope everything is well with LO too.

Amy - That's great you got a cancellation, and it'll be within the year as well. Start 2016 well! 

Beccaboo - Here is my AF dance for you  hope it arrives soon... I was precisely 7 days late this morning but it arrived this afternoon so I send some of my er homonal vibes your way?!  It's normal for me to be anything up to two weeks late so I shouldn't have been surprised but last month I actually had a 28 day cycle so I did hope by some miracle I was 'fixed'. Nope! Hope your finger is doing ok. Our decorations went up a little early on Friday!

wildflower - Sending you and your family lots of love  my PS4 is staying in its box until Christmas because I've used some Christmas money to pay for it and I want to prolong the excitement too. 

Smileycat - Hope you manage to get through this immune suppression phase without getting poorly... the time of year probably doesn't help either. My diet is not going so well (I put on 1lb last week) but I'm trying really hard this week, thanks for asking!

Cara - Hope your 2ww isn't too stressful.

lillie - Good luck for your follow up on Wed, who are you seeing? Take as many questions as you have and don't let anybody rush you. Sending you lots of love!  I'm glad you have your tree up.

Hi Nahla, Snowy, MuchMore too... hope everyone has had a good Monday.

I had a lovely afternoon with my dad and his wife, thanks everyone for asking.  We went out for Sunday lunch and my dad had a great time with DS afterwards. I've finished my Christmas shopping online today (payday thankfully) and booked my hormone profile blood test for tomorrow morning since AF arrived today. Super productive. The PS4 arrived today but we have been very good and left it alone.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello CCs from Center Parcs  Sorry for radio silence but worked long hours Friday (11-9.10), Saturday (11-8.10) and then Sunday 11-5.10 then we packed and travelled yesterday. Weather was atrocious yesterday so we got all cosy in front of the fire and eat biscuits and cheese while enjoying a nice bottle of red. We went for an early long walk with the dog this morning, now back at the villa having a cuppa before we go swimming this afternoon. Bring on the rapids and slides! Looking forward to watching the fireworks tonight with a mulled wine. Off to the spa tomorrow. Having a great time. Will check back in and do personals later in the week x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, Your break at centreparcs sounds amazing. Your post now makes me want to go home and get the mulled wine on the go!

Hi Sarah, I think the AF dance and your hormonal vibes worked as AF started today! How strange is that! I has no idea yesterday I was about to get it. I need to call the clinic on CD1 when I want to start next cycle. Its not going to be this cycle as already decided that but providing im now back on track and I have my normal 30day it could be that I call clinic after my holiday or do it on Jan's AF which would mean I cycle February mainly. Need to fit a scratch in too. 
Glad you had a nice sunday and great you are saving PS4 for christmas treat 

Nahla, sorry to hear DS has been ill. Hope he feels better soon. Lovely that you could be seeing your date again, he must be keen to see you again which is lovely. 

Snowy, hows things, any more hospital appointments for you this week for check ups?

Amoeba, great you got the forms in, one step done next step social worker assigned, how great.

Smileycat, As Sarah's AF vibes seemed to work on me, Im sending you some of mine plus the AF dancing banana  
The swelling of my finger has gone down lots but still larger than the little finger on other hand. The splint really helps though and already feeling like its much better. hopefully that will mean no surgery when I eventually get my appointment for fracture clinic. I read it can take 4-6 weeks for fractures in fingers to heal.

Kalm, I hope you got discharged yesterday and you are now at home resting, feet up and having something nutritious. Did you reach for kale when you got home! Hmmm thats worrying when you see a best before date of that long, got to wonder what they put in the ready meals for them to preserve for so long!

Amy, thats just brilliant you got your appointment sooner. least you can get it done and start the new year afresh with having got the tests out of the way  I opresume you start new gym tonight, have a lovely time. I also did stepper again yesterday, having to adapt seeing as I cant really do many classes at the moment. Il have legs of steel but weak little arms! hehe

Hello to all you CC's that I have missed personals for. 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies, happy december!  

                  

Beccaboo great news that af has arrived   I could have started at the new gym last night but went to the old one for one last visit!   how are you getting on with the stepper? I mainly just love the calorie counter on it!   I did 65 mins last night & 5 mins on the power plate, but will probably have the night off tonight as I need to make some ginger biscuits for an art exhibition my mum has pictures in   I hope the finger doesn't take too long to heal & you can get back to your usual training soon x  

Westies I hope you are having a fab time at centre parcs, enjoy the fireworks & mulled wine tonight & the spa tomorrow x  

Sarah I hope the blood test went well today, do you have to wait long for the results? well done for getting all of your christmas shopping done x  

Nahla sorry to hear ds has been unwell, I hope he starts to feel better soon   exciting that you are planning a second date, I hope it goes well x  

Snowy I hope baby snowy has been giving you a less worrying time this week x  

Amoeba great that you are on your new path to motherhood x  

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok & af arrives soon x  

Kalm I hope you got discharged ok & are taking things easy at home & being looked after x  

Lillie good luck with your follow up tomorrow, I hope it goes well & they can come up with a plan for you x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok x  

Muchmore exciting that you have been doing some research on adoption, I hope it has helped make you feel positive about your journey to becoming a mummy x  

Nickynack any news on the funding? I hope your ankle is healing well x  

Hello cara, ljh, helen, backcakes & anyone I've missed


----------



## KALM

I loved your ticker tape santas and reindeer *amy*! Hope the ginger biscuits turned out ok.

*westies* have a fantastic time at centre parks, I'm sure you will though 

*beccaboo* can you manage to hold a weight with your fractured finger hand? Cos then you could still do some resistance arm exercises? I didn't have kale last night, but I did have home made lamb Sri lankan curry from the Hensley & Hensley cook book, and added some spinach to it! It was very good!

*sarah* well done for staying strong and not opening the ps4 yet! I know my DP could not be that good  he really wants the ps4 but agreed not to get one until he finishes his PS3 games so we can get rid of that and don't have to have two... But then he doesn't help himself as he keeps buying more ps3 games! Sigh.. I don't think he's quite realised that when LO comes along he won't have much time for gaming for a while!

*nahla* poor DS with a cold  I hope it improves soon. Exciting you have date no. 2! Are you going out for dinner? Will you tell him this time you are expecting twins? A good sign that he wants a family...

*amoeba* yay for the adoption process starting! A great positive must be that it is a lot more certain than IVF, well at least I hope so!

So ladies, get this, I slept 7 hours straight last night! You have no idea how good that feels! I totally took my sleeping for granted before pregnancy. I got home at 7pm last night in the end and I was so tired from lack of sleep at hospital that I was asleep by 10 and I didn't wake up needing the loo until 5, it was such an amazing feeling to know I'd slept for so long! I then slept until I woke a little when DP went to work, slept a bit more, had breakfast and slept more! Only finally got up and dressed about 1pm! I so needed the rest and I still feel tired so a few days of being able to sleep as much as I need will be so great. I got the doctor to sign me off work all week. Bliss! Tonight we had our NCT breast feeding class, they seem a nice bunch and fairly similar age to us which is nice. Only downside is it was 6:30 to 9:30.. DP had to leave work early to make it, and we had an unhealthy Burger King for dinner after to be quick! It was tasty though


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clems  
Amoeba hooray hooray!! Such excellent news that you are well on the way now  
Amy I hope the biscuits were nice  and great news re the hysto. Your comment about the binge drinking cake made me laugh!! Dh always bakes them a year ahead. 
Beccaboo I'm glad the finger is on the mend at last. And good that af showed up too  
Lillie I hope the follow up goes well tomorrow. 
Nahla I hope the second date is even better than the first! 
Kalm I'm so glad you are home safe and that all is well. 
Sarah, leaving your PS4 till Christmas is serious willpower!!
Westies it sounds like you're having a wonderful holiday. Keep up the relaxing won't you  
AFM ... 
Two doves are now attached to the back of one turtle  
Having been up so late on Sunday making blackbirds, I was in the shop on Monday and a lass who helps us out sometimes merrily informed me she was doing some blackbirds too! It's lovely of her to want to help and we will def use hers instead of mine, but it was a tiny bit frustrating for me after the late night. But lovely that she's contributing  
My friend had her scan at 6:2 and they found an embryo with a heartbeat, so she is much less stressed and anxious now, which is great. 
I talked to a couple of adoption info services yesterday, just to see what they thought we could do to prepare during the break. I didn't learn much new but it felt good to be talking about it. 
Went Christmas shopping with my mum today, which I love, and decided to stock up on my favourite xmas scent: M&S tangerine clove and cinnamon. Christmas just isn't complete without it! Anyhow, as I was stocking up on the candles and reed diffuser, it suddenly occurred to me that it's all very orange and that tangerines are almost clementines  so now the lovely fragrance will make me think of the lovely clems  
Right, off to sleep. The Christmas shopping continues tomorrow


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello,

Muchmore, so please for your friend that they found a heartbeat, hope it continues to work out well for her.
Got to love the xmas scents in the home and even better its orange! xx

Hi kalm, glad you are home and thats certainly catching up on sleep and rest. You obviously needed it. Glad you got signed off from work too for the rest of week. Sri Lanken curry sounds lovely, what spices to you use in that?

Hi Amy, I like the stepper, its good workout isnt it. Im also liking the bike aswell. Hats off to you sticking on the stepper for an hour though, I start to get bored and have to move on to something else. Im doing 25 mins bike, 20 mins stepper, 20 mins cross trainer. I think I might take my headphones with me tonight! Hope the ginger biscuits turned out well.

Hello all you CC's. 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs just about to go to our spa session so just a quick post to say results are back from Serum (yuk test) - tested negative to everything this time so the antibiotics earlier this year did the trick. Yey! Will check back in soon. Hope you're all OK x


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I usually listen to music or chat to people when I am on the stepper so the time goes quite quickly, planning to try the new gym tonight & hoping the steppers are ok, I think I have a 14 day cooling off period if they aren't any good! I did 30 mins on the bike with my friend the other day but only burnt as many calories on that as I can in 10 mins on the stepper so will stick with stepping for now just to balance out the chocolate!   I hope your finger is recovering well x  

Muchmore well done with the christmas shopping, I didn't get round to making the ginger biscuits last night as mum & I went to Toys R Us to get some stuff for my nieces for christmas, one of them wanted a cuddly olaf toy which lights up & says things when you press his tummy, I think I might need one now as a mascot for my fet as he is very cute!   I love that everything orange reminds us of each other   great that your friends scan went well & she is less anxious & stressed now, I hope it all goes ok & you don't have to get too involved   exciting that you are researching adoption in more detail   I think you should definitely compromise with the blackbirds & use two of yours & two the other girl made x  

Kalm great that you are home & have been signed off for the week so you are able to take it easy   3 hours of breast feeding class sounds like a long session!   hope you are resting up today x  

Lillie I hope your follow up goes well x  

Wildflower I hope you & rose have been having a nice time with your sister & niece x  

Westies great news that the serum test came back all clear, enjoy the spa x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Amy76

Just spoke to the hospital & they had a cancellation so I am in tomorrow for hysto at 2:20!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, Not jealous of you going into the spa one little bit...yeah right I am! enjoy 
Brilliant news for the serum test coming back as all ok, one less thing to think of going forward. xx

Amy, great you have a cancellation for tomorrow, least you have a new years eve free of hysto investigations. I hope everything comes back all okay for you so fx crossed. xx

This must be the day of hearing back from hosptials as I have my appointment back with the fracture clinic Friday at 10:15. yippee! I really hope it's not going to be another mega long time spent in waiting rooms though but this time I will be going armed with my ipad and a book to pass the time.   

xx


----------



## Nahla

Amy, great news! fx the result comes back fine! 

Westies, so pleased for you the test result is negative! enjoy your holidays...

beccaboo, fx for friday....I hope you dont need any surgery

muchmore, great that they found a hb in scan finally. Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy for your friend! 

kalm, a good nghts sleep can change so much....from my own experience I can say: try to get as much sleep as you can before lo arrives....nights may be short or non existent afterwards....

afm: date will take place tomorrow...going for xmas market and then dinner....  I slept tonight from 0:30 until 8 am with one short interruption and then again from 9 tpo 10:30 while ds was in kindergarten....feeling great!


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies...

nahla great news that ur feeling good an hope ds is feeling better? good luck on the date tomorrow x

westies yey to good test results hope ur having a lovely time xx

wow Amy tomorrow?!?!? good luck hun are u under ga? for that?

beccaboo hope ur finger is OK hun glad u hav a hospital apt sorted an af has arrived!

amoeba so happy ur on ur new journey hun...keep us posted!

Sarah I saw prof balen....he was lovely to the point I had to hold back my tears!! how is work?

smiley how u doing hun still finding work challenge? when do u cycle again?

kalm hope ur takin things easy an feel a little better?

snowy how are u...baby snowy wriggling I hope!!

Nickynack are u ok hun?

lhj not long till ur trip to Spanish clinic...u excited?

muchmore glad ur friend is getting positive news an that ur lookin at ur new journey...mm exciting times layou ahead xx

hello every1 else.....

afm follow up 2day...spent 3 hours in clinic! frozen cycle will b next an altho no guarantee he seems positive we may get a positive from one of our frozen olafs! I said psychologically about being on clexane I felt it helped the bfp this time an altho as I won't be stimming so won't technically need it he understands my thoughts and will prescribe me it an support me as it won't harm me....also he said this cycle was better than last an we produced above average embryos from the eggs collected....also had full bloods done which is why we were ther so long....nobody could find a vein so had to wait for registrar to come out theatre to take it....even he struggled an had me pumping fists an drinking cups of water....6 plasteres on my arms now...nurse consult made for 19th Jan! x


----------



## KALM

Ooh, that's good news Amy! Good to get it over with as soon as possible. Will be thinking of you! Are you just in as day patient?

Lillie, oh poor you with them struggling to get blood! Do you always have that problem? I feel positive 2016 will be your year and mission frozen olafs will bring you your dream. 

Nahla, ooh, an Xmas market sounds fun! I'm not sure if I will get to one this year. Glad you had a good sleep and feel great! I am still feeling light headed a lot of the time, and generally worried about another funny turn happening, but hopefully slowing down will help prevent it. 

Beccaboo, glad you got a date in the fracture clinic, but definitely take entertainment as I think appointments are rarely on time! Fx no operation needed. The spices in the curry were cumin, turmeric, coriander, fennel seeds, cinnamon, cloves, chilli and cardamon. 

Much more, so glad to hear your friends LO has a heartbeat, what an anxious wait. Also don't give up on your birds, can't you use a mix of yours and the other girls? I loved that you got orange scent.. I love cinnamony Orange smells at this time of year!

Cara, how are you getting on? How is the cold?


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck for your op tomorrow Amy   x


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck for tomorrow Amy! 
x


----------



## lillieb87

good luck 2day Amy thinkin of u xx

kalm I always struggle but not to that extent!! I hav some lovely bruises today!! xx


----------



## Beccaboo

All the best for today Amy.  

Lillie, that sounds all good and positive for a follow up and hope you feel better and ready to get cycling again soon with the rest of us. Poor you with the bloods though. 
Have you decided what you are doing on Saturday yet my lovely?  

xx


----------



## lillieb87

hey beccaboo....still unsure I don't want to make a spectacle of myself I  still unpredictable....I broke down in the coffee shop on Saturday...oops... I will prob cancel tbh an to b fair I am feeling flu like 2day....half of me wants to go an half doesn't lol...may see what I feel like Saturday....

am having a Berry latte at lunch hehe had a honey an almond hot choc from Starbucks yesterday....that was yummy!! 

xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hey, just popping on to wish Amy well for today.

I'm doing OK. My cold developed into a nasty flu/sick bug thing so have been feeling sorry for myself! On the mend now though, just have a horrid cough and sore ears now. My go to cough medicine says it's not suitable in pregnancy so am sticking to hot lemon and honey. I'm not really feeling any pregnancy symptoms and as I'm just at home on a day off I'm thinking far too much and starting to expect a negative on Monday. Back to work tomorrow and working all weekend which will help me not think!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara sorry to hear you have been ill, I hope the honey & lemon is helping   fx for good news on monday x  

Beccaboo great that you have your appointment tomorrow, I hope it shows everything is healing well   I went to the new gym last night & the stepper was awful   there is a 14 day cooling off period on the contract so I'm going to cancel it & assuming all goes ok today go back to pure gym where at least the steppers are good!  

Kalm I hope you are doing ok & catching up on rest & that there haven't been any more funny turns x  

Nahla pleased to hear you managed to catch up on some sleep & are feeling good, I hope the date goes well tonight x  

Lillie sorry to hear about the issues with finding a vein but great that they are so positive about success with your olafs   you are doing well with the seasonal drinks, I think you should be on a commission with the berry lattes x   

I hope everyone else is ok  

Thank you for all the good luck messages   
I have my orange striped knickers & giant orange cardigan on try to & bring me luck, it is just an out patient appointment this afternoon & says to take a couple of paracetamol a bit beforehand & that if they find any polyps, fibroids or scarring they will remove it so I assume there will be some anaesthetic!   Just hoping all is ok


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck Amy. I took some paracetamol before hand but was also given a painkiller suppository (& an antibiotic one) 😁😁😱😱 Before the procedure! It is amazing to see the inside of your uterus on the screen tho, my consultant talked me through everything she was looking at and showed me entrance to tubes etc...being s biologist I thought it was great 😀😀 xx


----------



## wildflower

Amy - hope everything has gone brilliantly today xxx

Cara - sorry you've been feeling poorly and hope that your gut feeling is wrong. Fx for a positive next week xxx

Lille - I bet you'd have fun on your day out if you could somehow veto baby talk! I think I'd be tempted to not go but just see how you feel on the day maybe. It might be that this year you miss out but next year you join them and then you'll be able to join in the baby talk too.
Good your feedback appt was positive x

MuchMore - good to hear your friend has had good news. It isn't just us ivf girls that can have a bumpy start to a pg eh?

Nahla - hope date no.2 goes well!

Beccaboo - all the best for fracture appt tomorrow 

KALM - hope you are still getting lots of sleep this week!

afm - I finally called the clinic yesterday to let them know I had a negative result. Left it a whole week too late which was rubbish but I just found it upsetting. Making the call made me cry after. I turned down the offer of a follow up appointment, I just don't see the point. But maybe it would be good to get some closure. 
I'm still getting my head around everything. I'm annoyed with myself but I'm really struggling with it. I'm annoyed with myself for feeling like this afterI've already been so lucky with my little girl. I'm sure I'll be ok eventually. I'm bracing myself for a friends expected pregnancy announcement and maybe I'll feel better once that is over.

love to all the ccs. I probably won't post so much at the moment and bother you with my completely misplaced self pity. But I'm reading everything and rooting for all of you, looking forward to hearing your exciting stories in the future xxx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower you have to stay & join in the chat with us, I feel like we are all friends now & here to support each other through the goods times & less good ones   You have every right to feel sad at what might have been x  

Amoeba the Dr pointed everything out on the screen to me & showed me the entrance to both tubes too, it was much easier to see what was going on than during the stims scans x  

Hysto done & all clear, I'm so happy & relieved   the Dr was really nice & friendly & said she had been been to a talk by Prof Quenby who does the endometrial biopsy & said that was probably a good idea for my next step


----------



## KALM

So glad it all went fine Amy! I knew you'd be in orange today too 

Wildflower, whilst we will all understand if you need to take a break from posting, please don't feel you have to. Even though you do have your little girl I can completely understand how hard it must be to come to the end of the road for trying for a sibling, it's not misplaced self pity at all. And you shouldn't feel annoyed with yourself for feeling down.. I think it's just a natural part of a grieving process, because really that's what this is. As Amy says I think of you all as friends and friends are there for you through the good and bad, so if it helps to post and get things off your chest, please do.

Cara, so sorry to hear about your cold bring worse. Did you mention it to the clinic at all? Fingers crossed that despite feeling icky, the rest has been good for getting your little one nice and comfy and settled in.

I've been resting up and no more funny turns, although I do feel light headed still quite a lot of the time. I fear that's just par for the course for me. I didn't get as much sleep today as I would have liked as had doctors appt at 10 to bring him up to speed and the hospital wanted me to get my urine checked in the week to see if any more protein in it (there was first thing on Sunday but none after). I've just been gently pottering, scanning in my scan pictures, trying to sort out space on my phone as it got full etc.. About to go for hair cut in a minute.


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - fab news, I'm so pleased for you. Def worth having that done for peace of mind x

KALM - I'm glad you've not had any more funny turns. Good idea to keep pottering and relax as much as possible x

Wildflower - I'm sorry you found te call hard earlier. If I were you, I would take the opportunity of a follow-up. I do understand you not feeling there's any point but you may as well and it may help you. You don't have to have it now. Why not have a little break and book it in for early in the new year? Big hugs x

Hi everyone else. Just getting ready to go out for dinner (we've eaten in every other night to save money so I'm looking forward to this  ) so quick update from me to say that Dr Gorgy's office have now emailed me copies of all my outstanding results. I have a follow-up booked in for next Wednesday to go through everything and find out what he recommends in terms of protocol alongside my FET early next year. If anyone is interested, I posted results in the immunes section earlier to get some help deciphering it all. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=341480.0 Home tomorrow then working Saturday, Sunday and Monday so will keep popping in and keeping up but will do personals and catch-up properly on Tuesday xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope your appointment has gone well this morning & your finger is recovering & doesn't need any treatment x  

Westies I hope you had a nice meal out last night, great that you have all your results back & have the follow up next week x  

Kalm of course I was wearing orange!   sorry to hear you are still feeling light headed, did you ever get your iron levels checked? I hope the hair cut went well & you have been able to rest & relax today x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok x  

Amoeba what happens next with the adoption process?  

Muchmore have you managed to get your blackbirds in to the christmas window? I hope so x  

Lillie did you get your berry latte? my mum has bought me a soft toy olaf for xmas, you press his tummy & he talks & lights up, I got one for one of my nieces for xmas & said he would make a perfect lucky charm for the fet, especially with his orange nose so now I will have one x  

Nahla how did your date go? I hope it was good x  

Snowy I hope baby snowy is behaving & not worrying you this week x  

Cara I hope the weekend goes well & work proves a good distraction, wishing you all the best for monday x  

Rach I hope the 2ww is being kind to you x  

Smileycat have you had more injections this week? I hope you are doing ok & still enjoying the new job x  

Sarah are you still managing to resist the ps4?!  

Ljh not long now until your trip to spain, I bet it will go quite quickly with christmas & new year in between x  

Helen I hope the holiday has been good x  

Babycakes I hope you & bert are doing well x  

Nickynack where are you?   I hope you are ok x  

Sorry if I have missed anyone  

Feeling ok today, just a few twinges but nothing much, think it might be where they did the la injection yesterday which was a bit of a surprise!   I have had them before for ec but always had the suppository first so didn't notice it! Forgot to say they did see a fibroid on the screen yesterday but she said it was small & unlikely to be causing problems. Think I will wait until monday before I start back at the gym as mum agreed last night that we would have a stall at the local school christmas fair on sunday so need to do some crafting tonight & tomorrow!   

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi lovely ladies,

Lillie - sorry to hear about the tough blood taking and tough days in general. 
Don't go on Sat if it's going to upset you. You should look after yourself and you will have plenty of time to enjoy these things once you have your own LO.

Wildflower - sorry you're feeling so down. I don't think your self pity is misplaced. This journey is hard in so many ways. Just because you have your little girl doesn't necessarily make this easy. I hope things get easier soon.

Cara - sorry you've been ill. I hope you do get that BFP on Monday. No symptoms doesn't mean anything I don't think. I didn't have any.

Amy - glad the hysto went well. Glad you had a nice doc as well and you're moving forward with some positive steps. Enjoy the crafting!

Amoeba - have you heard from the social worker yet?

Beccaboo - how did the fracture clinic go? Hopefully no need for surgery for you.

Westies - hope your dinner out was a nice treat. 
DH and I had a free meal out at a new cafe last night but the portions were really small so DH had to go for a burger at Five Guys afterward so kind of defeated the point of the freebie!

Nahla- how was date? I love a Christmas market! I'm meant to be going next week but I'm not sure how suitable it is for a pregnant lady. All that standing around and no mulled wine or sausages! Plus I'm worried it will be super busy.

AFM - all is ok with mini Snowy and me.
Still waiting for results of most recent urine tests but the diabetes test came back normal. My clinic has a really high threshold for diagnosing diabetes so I did query the result but they were fairly good at reassuring me.
Luckily mini Snowy is kicking lots at the moment which is reassuring. I'll wait until my next midwife appointment and see if they think there's any need for more monitoring/ another growth scan. They're actually being really nice about the fact that I'm a total head case!

Yay Friday! I'm meant to be working from home but I've got an 'I'm a celebrity' marathon going on in the background!


----------



## Amoeba1705

A quick one as having a bad few days - social worker said we can't apply until my parents move out!!! Had a total meltdown yesterday 😪😪😪 xx

Hello to everyone and will try to catch up properly later.


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba that is really rubbish   I know you said before but I can't remember, why do they want your parents to move out? was it something to do with not having a window in the spare room you were going to use for lo or did I just completely make that up? just a thought but maybe you could investigate putting a window in? (obviously ignore me if that wasn't the problem!   ) sending some hugs x  

Snowy great that mini snowy is providing reassuring kicks   I have been loving I'm a celeb, I hope you managed to get a little bit of work done! x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one, 

Amy, so glad hysto done and all clear, that's great news.  enjoy you weekend of Christmas crafting, sounds brilliant. I'm now watching that kirsties handmade Christmas that I recorded from Tuesday. 

Amoeba, that doesn't sound fair as you have a whole process to go through yet and ages for them to move out if that is what is needed. Seems unfair you can't apply because of it. Xx

Snowy, pleased that lo is keeping nice and active! Im sure it's only natural to worry, especially after all you've gone through to get here. Glad you've had a Friday wfh. 

Westies, hope you had a nice dinner out last night and I presume you are home now. Hope you had a wonderful break. Great you got more outstanding results. Hope getting back to work isn't too busy but remember those comfy shoes! Xx

Wildflower, it's lovely to hear from you and your posts and even if this is the end of the cycling journey for you don't go away, you offer lots of support and advice and love to see your posts. We talk about so many different things on here so please join in. Xx

Lille, I know when I was invited to my cousins baby shower I stressed about it and it made me upset thinking about having to go. When I made the decision I wasn't going I felt a whole load better for it. (As it was I got stung in the eye by a wasp that day so I had an excuse!!) what I'm saying is you do what you feel my lovely. Xx

Afm, I have had an exciting day...not! Appointment at fracture clinic was 10:15. I got seen at 2! That's how delayed and busy they were! After an X-ray and being seen I don't need surgery as it might align the bone but could make my finger stiff. Plus it has healed pretty well. I then had to go to hand therapy and they have given me exercises to do. More of the swelling will go down. I eventually left the hospital at 3 and got home at half 3! Obviously I changed straight into pjs and gad a cup of tea! Unfortunately I need to back for a further check in a months time, can't wait to spend another day in hospital waiting rooms!!!
Hope you all have lovely weekends, I'm doing a race tomorrow, it's the Norfolk county championships! That will be fun with a fractured finger! I did tell the doctor today and he didn't say not too! 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Not entirely sure why it's a problem as lo would've been in my current bedroom, dh and I were moving into windowless room whilst parents found somewhere....parents are trying and every week 'bid' (the council housing system here) on bungalows but get nowhere with it, it's not like they not trying. Lo would've been in their own room with a window so don't know problem but they won't let us start the process....leaving it a couple weeks and trying another agency rather than local authority. 😞


----------



## lillieb87

quick one from me as we hav guests tonights

amoeba can ur parents privately rent? it's such a shame as lo would hav been provided for perfectly! sending  

snowy glad little miss is letting u know she is OK!

beccaboo great news on the finger! not so good about the length of hospital time!

Amy fab news on hysto an love the pic of Lucy...bless her

westies hope u got home safe 

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - while your parents look for their place can't you just tell the local authority they've moved out. It's only a white lie as they will be gone by the time LO is here surely? 
They should be happy that you have a good support network with your parents there. Did they give any good reasons?

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about all those hours at the hospital. I had a similar experience a few years ago when I fell on my face whilst out running. Had to wait about 5 hours to find out i'd fractured my cheek bone. Plus I looked like the elephant man for weeks!

DH is at his work Xmas do tonight so I'm home alone. Just had a sparkling elderflower out of one of our posh champagne flutes! Rock and Roll!


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba that makes no sense, if lo has its own bedroom with a window why does it matter that your parents live with you? How frustrating, I hope you have a more positive response from an adoption agency x  

Lillie I hope you have a nice evening x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear you ended up spending so long at the hospital, great that you don't need an op & hopefully the exercises will help   I watched some of kirsties home made christmas before switching over to I'm a celeb but I thought what I saw was good   good luck with the race tomorrow x  

Snowy I love that you are having the sparkling elderflower in a posh glass x


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quick post for Amoeba (getting ready to go out with school friends for our Christmas meal) - I used to work for a housing association so know a bit about the bidding process. I would strongly suggest your parents speak with your local authority's housing team about how pressing it is that they need a home of their own in order to get re-prioritised. They probably aren't getting very far because they're classed as low priority so I wonder if explaining the situation (and laying it on thick!) may help them get their ranking up a bit? Worth a try. Really feel for you   x


----------



## wildflower

Amoeba - oh no thats sad news, I wonder why that is a problem so long as they know it isn't a permanent situation!? You could also try a neighbouring local authority - I know someone near to me that adopted from the next door neighbour authority who did adoption differently to hear.

Snowy - good to hear things are positive with you. And I'm glad you have a supportive medical team too. 

Amy - glad to hear your hysto gave you the all clear.

Westies - I read your immunes post - wow! What a lot of info that I completely don't understand! I'm really hoping that one of those numbers is the tiny thing that needs tweaking that enables you to get that bfp next time chick xxx

Beccaboo - good news that you don't need finger surgery x 

Hi to Lillie, Sarah, Nahla, Goldie, Smileycat, KALM and everyone else xxx

Thank you for all your kind words after my last downhearted post! 

My friends expected pg announcement is all over and done with this evening, so that's a relief although I feel a bit shaky right now. The funny thing is that she said that she was feeling pretty worried about having a second, and I can completely empathise because that is how I felt at the start of the 2ww when I was positive it had worked! Now I wish I could be in that situation however scary it is! This whole thing really messes with your mind doesn't it.

Have a lovely weekend everyone, I'm hosting a friends get together tomorrow and I'm hoping it will be fun and take my mind off things a bit - also a couple of my friends who are only-child families will be coming along so that will be nice to see them.


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, just a short one for you as it is late... could your parents just get a fake address for a few weeks/ months, for example in the house of friends? they could still live with you in reality but pretend to move...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
A quicky from me cos it's late as usual  
Amoeba I would definitely say try one of the private agencies that cover your area and see if they have a similar approach. Rumour has it that the local authorities are a bit over-subscribed at the mo so may be just coming up with excuses to bump you off the process. Also I'd recommend calling First for Adoption, the government-funded information service. I spoke to them this week and they were excellent. They are impartial so can often give you insights into how different agencies work and whether you are likely to come up against this issue with all of them. And it really isn't worth doing anything to pretend your parents aren't there, but I'm guessing you know that  The process scrutinises you way too closely for that and it would disqualify you big time if they found out, so it's not worth it. , 
If it's any consolation, I have heard from several people that the first bit of the process is like bashing through a brick wall. It's as though they want to put you off at the first hurdle to really test your mettle. And that is very tough for those of us still recovering from ivf I think. It already feels  so unfair that we have to go down this route at all, and then it's even more unfair when it feels so obstructed. Hang on in there ... You're time will come. 
Amy brill news about the clear hysto!
Beccavoo hoorah for the finger not needing surgery. 
Lillie I hope you work out what's best for today. Have a lovely time whatever you do. 
Westies I hope work is going well after the hols. 
AFM the  window is done. It took us hours but we got there. Good responses so far too  

I also got most of my Christmas shopping done and am really starting to feel more festive and jolly  it's nice to feel joyful again  
Night night


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, I am so very sorry for your news.. It just sucks and also makes no sense (did the social worker say why it was a problem your parents lived with you?). I think the others have given good advise so not sure there is anything I can add, but I hope you can get this sorted!

Wildflower, glad you made it through your friends pg announcement, and I hope you are having a good day with your friends. 

Snowy, I love you had elderflower out of a champagne flute! I do that kind of thing sometimes.. It does somehow make you feel it's a bit more special 

Beccaboo, poor you with the wait at the fracture clinic! I do think it is ridiculous they can give you an appt time and for it to be so far out of what they actually achieve! Glad you don't have to have surgery. Hope the race went well today, what distance was it?

Amy, yes I did get my iron test results back and all was fine. I think light headedness can just be one of those things. Happily yesterday I felt pretty good all day, and so far today too!  I also got results from a urine sample in the week, and no protein showing which is great. I met friends in Oxford this afternoon for afternoon tea to celebrate one friends 40th which was lovely. But scary that definitely one of those friends I won't see again until I'm holding a baby in my arms! Yikes!

Nahla, how did date no.2 go?

Hi to Lillie, much more, Helen, nickynack, smileycat & westies.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone, I'm still here! Finally got a minute to catch up.

Kalm - Afternoon tea sounds fab, glad you had a nice time and also that you've been feeling better.

MuchMore - I'm so glad you're feeling the festive spirit  well done on getting most of your shopping done.

wildflower - Hope you're enjoying your evening with friends tonight  post as much or as little as you need to, it's not misplaced self pity, you have every right to grieve and feel sad, and to want to talk about it.

Amy - Sorry I wasn't about to wish you luck for your hysto! Glad it went well, hope you're getting plenty of rest now.

Amoeba - I'm so sorry you've encountered another hurdle  I hope you have more luck with an agency. It doesn't make sense at all, you have a room for LO, I don't know why it would matter that you have your parents with you. Surely more family around to support you is a good thing? Did they say why it would be a problem? How frustrating for you both. 

Westies - Enjoy your Christmas meal tonight! Wow, lots of people doing fun Christmas stuff this weekend.  Hope work hasn't been too busy for you.

Snowy white - I love drinking alcohol-free drinks from posh glasses  it makes them feel more exciting. I am glad mini Snowy is still as active as ever.

Beccaboo - It's so time-consuming when hospitals run late! What a pain. Glad your finger is on the mend though. How was your race?

Cara - Thinking of you, wishing you lots of luck for OTD.

Hi Smileycat, lillie, Nahla, NickyNack, Helen. Happy weekend everyone!

Work has been a bit mad over here (though much quieter today) and we spent my two days off this week visiting my family for the last time before Christmas. Busy times. I am pleased to say that I have resisted the PS4 so far! Now catching up on this week's Apprentice and Peep Show with a cuppa and some yummy (naughty) chocolate truffles. The clinic phoned and brought forward my pre-treatment scan to 17th Dec instead of early Jan so I may get my AMH results earlier, which would be good. I'm stressing daily about cycling again  I worry I'm not going to cope if we have another failure. One of my pregnant friends popped into work to say hello today and I was ridiculously jealous of her beautiful bump. I've had a woe is me sort of day! But I do have chocolate truffles.


----------



## CaraJ

Hi ladies,
Just popping on to say hi before OTD tomorrow. No energy for personals I'm afraid. My working weekend turned out to be super busy. Friday I worked 7 am to 10pm Saturday 10am to10pm plus sleep then from 7am till 1pm today. Went straight from work toa Christmas party so an bbeyond tired! Was a useful distraction though! Have been quite crampy today. Trying not to think about tomorrow. Will catch up with personals tomorrow when I update with result.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Everything crossed for you Cara xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck for tomorrow Cara x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone 

I've not been on for a few weeks as been really down and struggling but starting to feel better after a few coucelling sessions which have really helped - she is like my lifeline! I can talk to her without worrying about upsetting her or her not understanding and she has do much good advise. She basically said in my last session that I am suffering with depression (I have suffered for many years on and off when things get tough and on top of me) and usually I would go on tablets bit for obv reasons I can't so have been struggling to cope day to day. DP has been great but we had a moment last week when he thought I didn't want him any more as been pushing him away but after a really good talk and me explaining I'm down and need him more than ever we are good and close which helps.

Anyway after a lovely day off together Fri where we went out for lunch then got a real tree and came home to decorate it with Christmas tunes on and a lovely day in Leeds yest with DP's brothers other halves where we shopped, lunched and then had a cocktail in Harvey Nichols I feel 100% better and stronger  

I hope you are all ok, good luck tomorrow Cara fx it's good news    Kalm I hope you are feeling better and Beccaboo hope ur finger us on the mend  

Hi to everyone else and I will catch up in personals to see how you all are - missed you lots but didn't want to keep going on when you all have ur own problems - I know we are all here for each other but I needed to get my crazy head straight   Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara good luck for tomorrow x  

Sarah I'm sorry that you are stressing about treatment but I hope the chocolate truffles managed to cheer you up yesterday   Exciting that you have your pre treatment scan soon x  

Kalm great that all the results came back as normal   lovely that you met friends for afternoon tea & exciting that you will have a baby next time you see them!   I hope you continue to feel ok, are you back at work tomorrow? Take things easy x  

Muchmore well done with the Christmas shopping, I'm glad you are feeling festive   mum & I went to a local charity Christmas tree display yesterday, different groups, companies & schools pay to have a tree which they decorate then there is an exhibition of them & they auction them off for charity, there were some really good ones & most had home made decorations, some of the fairies made by little school kids were very cute! It made me feel quite festive x  

Beccaboo how did the race go? Hope it went well x  

Wildflower I hope the get together went well today x  

Westies I hope you enjoyed your Christmas meal with friends & that work hasn't been crazy busy x  

Amoeba I hope the adoption agencies are more positive x  

Lillie what did you decide to do about going out with your friends? I hope you have had a nice weekend whatever you decided to do   The melt in the middle chocolate puddings were buy one pack of two & get another half price in m&s yesterday, I hope you have managed to get some x  

Nahla how did the date go? Hope it was good x  

Snowy hope all is ok with you & baby snowy x  

Helen I hope you enjoyed the holiday & are doing ok x  

Smileycat are you due more injections soon? I hope your arms have had chance to recover x  

Nickynack sorry you have been struggling but great that the counselling is helping, sounds like you have had a nice weekend, its good to hear from you x  

Rach I hope the 2ww is going well x  

Hello ljh, Babycakes & anyone else I've missed  

Did a craft fair today & sold some bits, it was at a local lower school & I got asked a few times if I was on the pta!   Watching all the mums made me realise how completely different my life is to theirs, not in a sad way as my life is really good but just very different.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone  
Nickynack it is so good to hear from you! I know what you mean about needing to get your head straight but we missed you too. I am really pleased you are feeling more on top of things and that you and DP are good. 
Amy the fair sounds lovely and the trees sound very creative. I know what you mean about contrasting your life to the lives of parents. It's a weird feeling isn't it. 
Cara I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you get a bit of rest amidst it all. 
Sarah I'm glad you had a good weekend and productive family visits. I can well imagine how stressful the thought of cycling must be. 
Ok, night night all. It's been a busy but nice weekend. It included a Black Forest hot choc from Costa which was scrummy ... not being a coffee drinker I'm not drawn to the berry latte but I can't resist a Black Forest choc


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara fx for good news today xx


Sorry I've been quiet over weekend but Saturday I drove to Fife (my homeland) to deliver Xmas presents but due to bridge closures had to go the really long way and with the weather it took 5hours (normally 3.5) then on the night I drove home again! Weather was slightly better so managed it in 3.5 hours. Yesterday I bought my Xmas tree (a lovely Fraser fir) and applied for job 😖 Then this morning I'm in turmoil...AF was due yesterday so did 2 cheapie Internet poas and have a very faint second line on both (not a squinted but faint).....is this really happening?? 

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - if I was in your position I would want to 100% know what's going on so I'd get a HCG Beta blood test done to make sure. Can you get one done today? I really really really hope this is what you so dearly wish it is   x

Good luck Cara, thinking of you and sending positive wishes x

Hi to everyone else. I'm on my last legs after some long and crazy busy shifts Saturday and Sunday, so looking forward to the end of my shift tonight and a lie in tomorrow. I'll catch up properly and do personals then x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies I'm at my gp surgery seeing the nurse late this afternoon for diabetic bloods and a B12 injection so I will ask if she can do hcg test but certain she'll just do poas as that's what GP surgery normally use. Just woke my mum up and she confirms there is definately a second line on both tests. Now not to get hopes up too much considering my history, not telling dh yet as don't want to build his hopes until it's properly confirmed, but secretly jumping for joy 😊😊😊 xx


----------



## lillieb87

Morning ladies up late.....

amoeba wow   for u!!

cara good luck!!

will catch up 2nite xx


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all,
Just tested and it looks like it's BFP! The line was faint but definitely there! Am happy but know I've a long way to go yet.


----------



## NickyNack

Brilliant news Cara do happy for you we needed a BFP!! Xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay! A great day for CCs. Has made my Monday!

Cara - hope it's a sticky one and everything crossed for 9 smooth months. What are the next steps? I guess your clinic will tell you what to do. Exciting!

Amoeba - as I said on **, it's definitely a line! I guess there's no way of knowing 100% what will happen but a line is still a massive step in the right direction, especially great that you can get a BFP naturally!
I would work out when 8 weeks will be and book an early scan for then. Until then it really is a waiting game but if you see a hb then, the chances of it carrying on are something like 97%.

I think this beginning part is the toughest but fx it will all be worth it x


----------



## Amy76

Congratulations Cara that's great news x  

Amoeba amazing that you have got a positive trying naturally x  

Let's hope this is the start of a run of good news, we definitely deserve it!

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Cara xxxx  


Snowy going by dates I am 4w1d today...so almost a further 4weeks until I'm 8 weeks 😊😊 xx spoke to one of the nurses from my clinic (friends on **) and she verifies the 2 lines! She said to either see GP or try to get test from clinic if I'm unsure and to speak to gp about anxieties over my history. Will get another test down at surgery this afternoon....am in total shock!!!


----------



## Smileycat

Wowsers!! Fantastic news Cara and Amoeba!     

Sending positive and sticky vibes to you both - just the best news for a grey Monday morning.

Will post some personals later. Just having a sneaky peak whilst on coffee break.

Take care

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm also just having a sneaky peek and will catch up later but wow Cara and Amoeba (I saw yours on ** too) congratulations!! It's about time we had some BFPs in here   everything crossed for you both!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello and certainly seems to be a happy Monday.

Great news Cara that you got to OTD and its BFP. whoop. Brilliant news.

Amoeba, I saw the pic on ** of the test and yes certainly a line there. I hope the GP can confirm things but it is brilliant news and a natural one too is so lovely. Keeping FX for you.

Lillie, Hope your weekend was ok. What did you decide to do in the end?

Amy, Craft fair sounds good and a nice festive way to get in the christmas mood. I know what you mean about feeling very different to other mums. My best friend (a mum) does loads of stuff with her other mum friends which is fine but I saw some picures from the weekend she had posted of her daughters bday party and my thoughts were the same as yours that our lives are just so different now, its also a shame as I think it has affected our friendship, again not in a bad way just because the things we do now are so different and we spend much less time together.

Muchmore, Black forest hot choc sounds very good too, might try one of them aswell!

Sarah, it would be good if you get your AMH results sooner wouldnt it. Chocolate truffles sound good, it is christmas season after all!

Westies, sounds like very long days, lay in tomorrow for you then. 

kalm, glad you are feeling much better and had a nice day out in Oxford. Lets hope thats the last of the nasty dizzy spells now. xx

Smileycat, Any more injections coming up? I hope you are well and work is going ok.

Wildflower, how are you? When is it you start your new job?

Nicknack, Im glad the councelling is helping you. Is this the clinic councellor still?
Let us know if you need to chat any time. xx I think its nice filling our time doing nice stuff, like drinking cocktails in Harvey Nic's! With all the stresses of IVF we need to think about other things too, thats what I like to do anyway.

Snowy, Hope you had a lovely weekend. Are you still eating all the Christmas sandwiches you can! hehe xx

Nahla, how was date 2, I think we are all keen for an update! xx

Helen, How was your holiday to tenerife? Hope it was the break you needed and not too much of a shock coming back to our weather. 

I had a nice chilled weekend apart from the run I did and a few gym sessions. The run went well thanks for asking. It was only just under 4 miles so a short one but was cross country which I dont usually do, managed it in under 30 mins though which is what I was aiming for so pleased with that. Finger is ok, I have exercises to do 4 times a day to help it to bend.

xx


----------



## Babycakes77

Hi Lovely CC's
Sorry for complete abscence, but I work in Flood defence so have been absolutely crazy busy lately...
Just a really quick one to say CONGRATULATIONS to Cara and ameoba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So very very pleased for you both,   fx for a healthy 9 months.

Sorry for lack of other personals, I just sneaked on quickly but need to get back to the flood stuff.

Take care everyone, especially anyone in cumbria 
xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Wow Ameoba I missed ur post that's such fantastic news!!!! Fx that you have the healthy pregnancy you so deserve - that's made my day   xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

I am still in shock and stressing about it! Sure it will sink in soon xx


----------



## wildflower

Wow what an amazing day!!

Congrats Cara on getting bfp on your otd that is so fab and I'm confidant you will be fine. I hope you get lots of rest time in over the next few weeks xxx

Ameoba your miracle bfp is so fantastic!! I'm so excited and pleased for you. I have no idea how you can keep this from your DH!!

Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, I think I too would be totally shocked, its a natural line that we all hope and wait for, so pleased its happened for you. Plus its just shown that you can get pregnant and it does happen. 

Hi Wildflower.  

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Sorry, Babycakes, meant to say hi too, we have missed you. It is awful to hear about those floods isnt it, so close to Christmas too. Bet you are so busy if that is your line of work. Hope baby is progressing all ok. 
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Still lot believing it so bought some cheap tests from home bargains... I do actually have frer in house...just tested on an afternoon wee so obv not as concentrated as morning and yep a faint line there 😊😊😊 at GP surgery so will get them to test with one of their tests..then I might believe it!


----------



## CaraJ

Amoeba what a lovely surprise! Congratulations! Pleased you're still getting a positive even with afternoon wee.

I was stressing out over the line being faint so I used a clear blue plus and got a really strong line on that. Spoken to the clinic and they said the tests they use often produce faint lines. So this is happening, BFP! Scan booked in for 30th Dec.


----------



## Amoeba1705

GP test was inconclusive    Line was very very faint on one test and pretty faint on the other so I've to hand in another sample for them to test! Personally I've had 3 positive poas so think it's right, will get mum to hand sample in tomorrow as at work when  surgery opens - why can't things be simple??


----------



## KALM

*Ooh, what an exciting day! It warrants orange happy text! Huge congrats to Cara and Amoeba, what a fabulous surprise for your Amoeba especially. I have my Fingers and toes crossed for you both really hard that these little ones stick and are your best Xmas presents ever! So very happy for you, and high time the clems had a turn around in luck! *


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - sorry things aren't more simple but I think the fact you're getting lines in multiple tests is very positive.
It's such a shame that even after we get our BFPs things are still not simple and we can't just celebrate! 

Beccaboo - I was just finishing off a Christmas sandwich as I read your post!
Well done on your run


----------



## wildflower

Ameoba - I keep thinking about your amazing news. I think we are all just rooting for this to work for you because what an amazing inspiring story, I so want to tell everyone!! No pressure   


Beccaboo - Hi! thanks for asking - I'm starting work tomorrow! I'm really looking forward to getting back to work and I just hope it all goes smoothly and the work-life balance things settles in to something good. I've also realised that the 2ww + BFN has completely knocked me off my exercise routine and I need to get back on it. I need to work out how to fit in a swim around commuting. I also want to get back to running but I think I may have crepitus in my knees that may only get worse if I run. Hmm...


Westies - have a lovely lie in tomorrow. xx


afm - friends get together went pretty well on saturday, it was nice to see people we have hardly seen this year - people that we used to see in the pub every weekend before everyone started having kids and being too busy & tired. We had a complete chill out on Sunday and I finally watched the last few episodes of Mad Men - it is such a good series I'm going to really miss watching it.


xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs just to make you aware that details of next year's free Lister cycle draw (the one I won this year!) have been announced. Here are the details: www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploaded/LFC%2025%20Free%20IVF%20Cycles%202016.pdf

Good luck to anyone applying. I'd love it if one of the CCs won  x


----------



## LJH80

Ladies hello, I am so sorry I've been away for such a long time, i have been so so busy and then once I had missed a few days my password wouldn't work and it just took me an age to get sorted again! I have just seen great news from cara and amoeba - fab fab fab in so pleased for You both, Ameoba you must be in total shock! 

I'll try to catch up again but I hope you are all ok and getting ready for some festive fun. 

I have missed you girls and our chats I've vowed to make more time to catch up going forward xx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba....wow! your posts brought a tear to my eyes...  I keep everything crossed for you. do you still have any pessaries left you could take until sou know? just in case...or get any? can you do a private hcg test? 

Cara, huge congrats! enjoy! finally some good news on this thread.....so deserved! 

LJH welcome back! Babycakes as well! 

afm: date went well.....he is nice, but will go skiing for a week on saturday, then xmas time, then maybe I will get my babies...so I am careful and take it step by step. better not to force anything right now. I told him its twins and he wasnt even shocked....


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks ladies I think I'm beginning to believe it despite the inconclusive tests at GP. Just did frer and a strong line came up straight away so I've done 4 tests and got 4 second lines, nurse at surgery did 2 and got 2 very faint lines...so 6 positives later I think it's kinda sunk in! Was finishing my Xmas shopping and went to look at baby clothes 😊😊 then I met up with my mum for coffee and she said she had done the same. Haven't told anyone else yet so pleased to have you lot to keep me sane(ish) xxxx 
Nahla I have no pessaries, reckon if my body has amazed me with getting this far then maybe it will amaze me and not require extra support. Once I get confirmation from GP I might speak to them about getting some xx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba I really hope with 6 positives in one day it is your time x  

Nahla it sounds like the date went well x  

Ljh & Babycakes nice to hear from both of you x  

Westies thank you for posting the link   is there some sort of application process? Hope you have a nice day off tomorrow x  

Wildflower wishing you lots of luck for starting your new job tomorrow x  

Beccaboo well done with the run, I hope the exercises for your finger help  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - it's a draw so works like a lottery where your name is pulled out of a hat. The criteria is outlined on the sheet I posted a link to and details of how to apply and what info you need to include are on the second sheet x


----------



## Smileycat

Amoeba I am praying it is your time lovely. Can you take a HCG test?

Cara - great news on booking your scan. What a way to start the new year - yay!!

Nahla- if he didn't balk at you expecting twins he sounds like a keeper  enjoy it!

Beccaboo - you are a speedy Gonzalez!! Sending positive vibes to your finger that it's back to normal soon. 

Kalm- hope you're finding time to rest.

Hi to everyone else. 


Haven't had a chance to catch up properly, but wanted to say thanks for your messages. Work going well( I'm delegating more!) and I have my second LIT injections/ aka 15 injections in each arm tomorrow. Eek! Hopefully the treatment has worked, however I won't know until the new year when I retake the test.

Love to you all!

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Yeeeeeehaaaaaaa! 
Just checking in to say the biggest biggest congrats to Cara and amoeba!!! What wonderful and astonishingly brilliant news today!
I am thinking of you both and praying these are sticky little embies.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh ... Is this the first day ever of no cc posts, or have you all vanished to a new thread I've missed along the way somewhere  
It feels odd to have no cc news to end my day with ... Yes it's an unusually early end of day for me as I have a work day in Guildford tomorrow which means an early start. 
Night night all


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore I hope your early start & day in Guildford go well tomorrow x  

Westies good luck with your appointment with Dr g x  

Smileycat I hope the injections went well today x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Gyming & chocolate pudding for me tonight!


----------



## KALM

Ha much more, your post made me chuckle  that's what you get for logging on early for a change! Although you are right it's not normally this quiet.. You can tell it's the run up to Xmas and everyone is basking in the happy glow of 2 bfp's yesterday  hope your day in Guildford goes fine.

smiley, how were the injections today? Any less painful than last time? It's good you can do a test in the new year to see if it worked. I never got that option with the intralipds. I am back to work this week - boy was that a shock to my system after a lovely restful last week! It didn't help that Sunday night I slept especially badly  last night was better - I managed 4 hours sleep straight before I had to get up. Woo! The problem is my best sleep last week was usually between 6am and 10am! Which clearly I can't do this week. This morning for some reason I also woke up with like an achy groin area, no idea why! Everything I get up to walk it feels really stiff and I've definitely been waddling not walking today!

Really promising about your new man Nahla! Or hopefully he will be that in time 

Wildflower, how was first day in the new job? Ok I hope!

Babycakes, do you have to deal with flooding around the country, or just in your local county? Sorry it's a bit manic for you just now, probably the last thing you feel like is hectic work! When do you finish for maternity leave?

Well done on making the run time you wanted Beccaboo 

I do love a craft fair Amy  Saturday I have two friends coming over for a crafty afternoon.. We have one maybe once or twice a year, often accompanied by tea and cake and watching Anne of Green Gables DVD's which we love 

Hi to everyone else, and night all!


----------



## CaraJ

I know muchmore, I just came in from a busy 13hr shift and was really surprised to find there'd been no posts while I was at work! It's quite a contrast to yesterday's busy thread with all the news!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi


Muchmore - I love your late posts. Was equally surprised by lack of activity today. 
Hope your day goes well tomorrow. 

Thanks Amy. Injections really hurt today. I didn't have the Emla cream on long enough to numb my skin :-( 
Gym and chocolate pudding sounds fab. I was at the gym on Sunday and was inspired by you to try the stepper. I could only manage 30 mins and boy did I feel it the next day!  I don't know how you manage an hour!

Kalm - I'm so pleased you've had time to rest last week. I suppose with getting up during the night it is hard to get a good 6 hours in. Hopefully you can play catch up at the weekend and enjoy your you lie ins before the  LO arrives.. Aw! You have the pregnancy waddle,  so cute! I believe groin pain is common as your body is preparing for the birth...!  BTW I think I start intralipids on day 7 on my treatment cycle. I'm researching my options as Dr G charges £250 per treatment. Did you have any side effects with intralipids?

Cara and Ameoba - my thoughts are with you both. Such happy news yesterday, it gave me a boost! Sending positive sticky vibes your way. 

Westies - good luck with Dr G tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else.

Night night 

Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Muchmore you are so right about being surprised to see no posts - that's a rarity    

Smileycat I'm sorry to hear injections are nasty but fx they are working xx   

Kalm hope the achy groin subsided and you weren't too stiff or in too much pain for long xx

Hope all the ccs are doing ok xx  

AFM still in shock! Am handing in another sample to GP today for testing, I also tested the same sample with 2 different tests and the lines are definately stronger than Monday's and came up quicker so hopefully theirs will agree and I might believe it's happening a bit more and can get the ball rolling for next steps as must let my diabetes team know. Won't know test result until early evening when I have a phone consultation with the GP about my blood tests, as apparently they've gone haywire - hoping it's my sticky little bean zapping everything from me  😊😊. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello Lovely CC's,
Yes it was quiet on here yesterday. I had a terrible headache all day which I had Monday too  When I get headaches they usually are 2 day'ers unfortunately and working looking at a screen all day doesnt help. Luckily its gone now. Went for a nice early morning run and I think the fresh air finally sorted me out. 

Amoeba, Bet you are so excited about getting results later? Did the GP take bloods to test? Im so happy for you. 

Smiley, sorry the injection hurt.  Good work on getting to the gym 

CaraJ, 13hr shift, poor you thats so long. Be careful and dont forget to rest when you not working. Again so excited for you.  xx

Kalm, shame you had to go back to work  Hope the sleep improves, another 7hr sleep through for you would good. You will have to make the most of it over the weekend.  Anymore NCT classes this week?

Muchmore, you did make me laugh with your post. Nope you are still on the right page, we are all here! hehe. Hope you coped ok with your early start, I get the impression you are not an early morning person as you post when Im in the land of nod! 

Amy, M&S melt in the middle puds are good arent they. I need to buy some for Christmas Day as my DH doesnt like Xmas pudding so he has to have something chocolately or he also likes the sponge syrup puddings. 

Wildflower, how did the first day of new job go? Xx

Nahla, great that the date went well again. I guess there is alot going on for you now but hopefully you can keep in touch and resume contact once the twins are here. xx

LJH, lovely to hear from you as was thinking about you and where you had gone too. Have you got everything sorted for the spanish clinic trip, its January isnt it?

Hello everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Me and DH purchased basketball tickets for when we are away in Boston. Super excited to go to a sportsgame over there. 
Me and DH - well it was my idea - decided to do a running challenge of minimum 5k every day for 12 days of christmas, so we start it Saturday, run everyday until xmas eve. We did our last running streak early in the year and managed 34 days of consecutive runs so 12 days should be a doddle!  Im thinking it will cancel out all the quality streets I consume over christmas!


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning CCs guess where I am - yep, good old National Express coach again. It's so funny as I know a couple of the drivers well enough that they remember me now! I always say I'm going for work/a meeting of they ask ha ha I feel a bit sick when I'm looking at my phone too long so will do personals tomorrow when I'm at home and can get on my computer. I'm looking forward to my consultation today as it'll be good to finalise my treatment protocol but I'm also a little nervous that Dr G may have found something in my results that I have overlooked. As it stands, I think I need to take Neupogen (missing KIR receptors), Intralipids (slightly raised NK cells 50:1 which responded well to intralipids in vitro) and Clexane (PAI-1 4G/4G gene). My consultant at CRGW said Clexane throughout pregnancy, steroids and low dose aspirin but I can't see why I would need low dose aspirin and steroids if I'm taking the Neupogen. My clinic is happy to go with whatever Dr G says so I'm keen to get a written protocol so it's all down in black and white. That's it from me for now. Will update when I can. Think I'm going to have a snooze now as I'm all warm and cosy as the sun is shining in to the coach. What a beautiful day. Thinking of all those effected my the floods though. Are any of you involved? x

Just a quick post for Amoeba - I really think you should have a blood test done honey. I realise your GP's protocol is to do urine samples (as is my GP's) but us ladies with more complex fertility issues and histories need to be dealt with differently to "normal" patients. Time is absolutely of the essence here, especially for you and your diabetes if your levels are going bonkers. Please please please pay to get a blood test done if your GP refuses. Also, have you told DH yet? I know it's none of my business but I feel a bit worried about your decision not to tell him given that you've told your mum and the fact he very recently told you that he resents your parents living with you. If everything's OK then this is nothing short of a miracle and I hope it brings you and your DH closer together. Big hugs


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck today Westies. I'm sure the results will be just fine. Fx crossed for you. Let us know how it all goes. Xx
Anymore Xmas shopping after, any more Jo Malone home diffusers! Safe journey lovely Westies. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies I've never had hcg except to confirm a bfn so not too concerned about not having one done - bad memories. Haven't told dh yet as he has lost the d bit of dh I am seriously considering whether to stay with him as things have gone massively downhill - nothing to do with my parents - I don't want him thinking that as I'm now pregnant that things are ok between us because they certainly aren't - hence why I've not told him yet. Hope your results are ok, you really should look into a National express reward card 😜 Xx

Beccaboo the bloods aren't hcg but liver function, thyroid and all the other ones for diabetes review. Think it's the thyroid that's gone to pot. It won't be the ones specific for sugar levels as they are fab atm actually running quite low as they did last time I was pregnant.


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies- hope the journey isn't too dire and it goes well with Dr G.

Beccaboo - sorry to hear about the 2 day headache. Like the sound of your running challenge though. Sounds like a good way to mitigate the effects of all the yummy Xmas food.

Smiley - sorry the injections are painful but good work on the stepper. Glad to see Amy's inspiring everyone!

Amy - how was the pud?!

Welcome back LJH - hope you're going to be less busy soon.

Wildflower- how did work go?


----------



## IloveWesties

Snowy - sounds like Amoeba's made her decision not to do a blood test anyway. I don't want to sound harsh here but you were extremely fortunate to get a BFP on your first try and my advice was based on Amoeba's history. Everyone is different and I agree that it is nerve wracking to be waiting for HCG results every few days but I personally would far rather the certainty of what those numbers tell you than relying on a HPT which has been wrong for me in the past (natural CP). I totally respect everyone's views and decisions x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies I hope the trip to London goes well & Dr G has some good plans for changes to your protocol to give you the longed for bfp x  

Amoeba sorry to hear things aren't good with not so darling h x  

Snowy the chocolate pud was lovely   I am easily led astray by chocolate!   I hope baby snowy is behaving this week & you are managing to test out all the festive sandwiches that are about now x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear about the headache   great that you have your trip to Boston to look forwards to after christmas & exciting that you have tickets for the basketball booked   I like the sound of your running challenge, I'm sure it will more than offset the quality street!   The melt in the middle chocolate puddings are very good & they were on offer at the weekend x  

Smileycat sorry to hear the emla cream didn't work & the injections hurt   good work with the stepper, I usually listen to music when I am stepping & always set the timer so it counts down, in my head it seems quicker that way!   I love the calorie counter too but I never check how many calories are in anything I eat, especially not the chocolate puddings!  

Cara I hope you are managing to get some rest, especially with doing such long shifts x  

Kalm sorry to hear about the pain & trouble sleeping   your craft day with friends sounds lovely, what will you be making? there are some really good ideas on pinterest for inspiration x    

Muchmore I hope the trip to guildford goes well & you are suitably impressed by the chattiness on the thread today x  

Wildflower how did the start of the new job go? I hope it was good x  

Lillie how are you doing? when did you say your exams are? I hope the revision is going well x  

Helen how was the holiday? hope you had a good time x  

Nickynack how is the ankle now? I hope you are doing ok x   

Hello sarah, ljh, nahla, babycakes, rach & anyone I've missed  

Dp phoned early yesterday morning to say him & 7 others managed to miss their flight home!  Not sure how half a football squad managed to miss a flight!   Hopefully they got the rescheduled flight this morning & are on their way   I told him I was starting to miss him now I'm a celebrity has finished!


----------



## Snowy white1

Hmmmm not sure why my 'lucky' BFP means I shouldn't have shared an opinion based on my own experiences of early pregnancy.
I've deleted it anyway just in case I've accidently caused offence/ annoyance as that really is the last thing I was trying to do.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ok I'm one of those 'first time lucky' people as well (sorry?) but the way I see it is a blood hCG won't make any difference - having one doesn't tell you if you're going to have a CP or not, a miscarriage or not. It will just tell you that a) you're pregnant; and b) how fast your levels are rising, which will give you an indicator of whether or not the embryo is doing well. Some might find comfort in knowing that number, others won't. Not having one done won't affect the outcome of the pregnancy.

I am wishing you lots of luck Amoeba. I'm sorry things are hard wth DH right now. I hope you're getting plenty of support from your parents.


----------



## Amy76

I think any bfp involves a bit of luck, I'm hoping to be one of those 4th time lucky people!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Still no further forward GP say line is faint so have sent my sample to lab to verify. Being driven mad by it all    I know there are 6 positive poas in my house so I know I'm pregnant! 

Don't want any animosity between us ccs I fully understand Westies comments about hcg but personally I have fear of them as every time I've had one it was to verify miscarriage or bfn so just want to avoid them xxx.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, I had a few too many celebration chocs over the weekend than I care to count and I wondered if that caused my headache! 
I forgot your other half was away. Bet you cant wait to have him back! 

CC's, Im hoping 3rd time lucky on next go although hearing Amoeba's little miracle news Ive decided DH will be in for a treat in december with a last ditch attempt of making a baby before next IVF go! haha  

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo xxxxx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, personally I would also do hcg twice in 48 hours then you know if levels sre rising adequate snd dont have to compare lines every day... that would deive me mad. blood test only quantifies what you see on pee sticks and as we all know those sticks are not always exact. I have done many hcg tests all were negative, once cp. when I finally had success it was also a blood test... difference was that it was in my own hospital so I was the very first person who looked at the result in the computer. the first ever positive pee stick was this time around with my second pregnancy and my thoughts were: should I go for blood test first as that brought me luck last time? then I just could not wait and said to myself, thats rubbish, if it is positive then both tests will show, I am a scientist.... and thats how it was. went for bloods to confirm to be sure levels were rising anyway, but that was my first, one and only ever positive stick.... I havent even retested! 
But all these things are personal decisions. you could also book a scan at about 7 weeks, you will see a sac for sure and probably a hb then. the last stick you took a picture of looked very clearly positive anyway, I am very optimistic! 

re bfp first, second or seventh time: I think it makes no difference. sometimes its a numbers game, we all are sooo lucky if we get it eventually, for me it was the sixth attempt, the iui not counted. but we are all struggling, reading and thinking a lot about the process and I personally am grateful for every advice and opinion so I can build up my own...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I sort of feel like I need to apologise for being lucky first time, though I did have two horrible failed cycles too so maybe that evens out the karma?


----------



## Nahla

Sarah, rubbish! as I said we are all struggling and I wish everybody luck as soon as possible!


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo maybe you need to eat chocolate more often so your body gets used to it & it doesn't cause headaches!   I'm sure dh will love december with your plans!   Will be nice when dp gets back now, sure he will be up for a bit of trying too after 3.5 weeks away! x  

I'm starting to prefer yesterday when it was quiet   Infertility isn't easy for anyone, I wish none of us had to go through it but the sooner it works for people the better in my mind x


----------



## IloveWesties

I'm sorry if my comment made anyone offended or upset in any way. It wasn't designed to do that and I hate that I seem to have upset a couple of you. I never used the word "lucky" but I do think that anyone who manages to get that elusive BFP on their first treatment cycle is extremely fortunate. I wouldn't wish infertility or going through treatment of any kind on my worst enemy but obviously it's so much better for those who get pregnant quicker instead of those who have to go through multiple failed cycles or even for those who never manage to have a baby of their own. 

Sarah - you certainly don't need to apologise - I think it's fantastic that you and others are proof that it can and does happen. I hope lighting strikes twice for you and you get a sibling soon. I only wish the best for all the CCs x

Snowy - I got your message but I'm going to digest it and reply when I'm ready. Now isn't a good time for me as I'm on my own in London and feeling rather bamboozled and upset after my consultation with Dr G. Just to say though that I thought your message was harsh and that I was hurt by it. I don't want to fall out with anyone - we're all going through so much at the moment that I don't think anyone needs extra hassle - and do feel that my comment was rather taken out of context. For example, I didn't say you weren't allowed to share your opinion and in fact said the opposite! x

Right, now off for a large glass of wine somewhere!


----------



## Amy76

Westies sorry that you are feeling bamboozled after your appointment with dr g, I hope he has come up with a plan to help you get your much deserved bfp, enjoy the wine x


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - Lucky DH - maybe this means you don't have to get him any Christmas pressies. It might make you trip to Boston pretty fun too, if you ever leave the hotel room that is!!

Amoaba - sorry the GP tests are still inconclusive. I wonder about the HPTs they use there. How sensitive are they?

Sarah - I also sometimes feel like I need to apologise for being lucky/ fortunate first time. Sometimes I even feel guilty about it when I see others' struggles.
It almost feels as if I've cheated somehow!

Considering that's how I already feel I guess it touches a nerve when someone else mentions something you already worry about.

Westies - I'm sorry if my message was harsh but this is the second time I've been upset by something you've said on these boards so I wanted to explain that sometimes the things you say are upsetting to others. Sorry if it was too harsh but hoping it was at least 'harsh but fair'.


----------



## Beccaboo

I think we all need some orange love xx


----------



## Amy76

*You can never have too much orange love x*


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies hope you enjoyed the wine and that Dr G has come up with a plan for you xx


----------



## wildflower

Ah lovely people what an emotional day. Hugs all round. No apologising or guilt for those lovely bfps please! We have all been so happy for cara and ameoba and I truly think we all get a real buzz out of hearing of these lovely miracles. And I think we are all on the same page on that. Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Spoke to GP issue is I need to reduce thyroxine but in the circumstances he decided to leave it as it is. He told me to stop testing and thinks the one the nurse sent to the lab will be refused as they don't retest and a line is a line so said congratulations to me 😊😊 I have to contact the receptionists at surgery who will put me in touch with midwife. He also recommended testing again next week as I am only 4w3 days so it's very early! OMG I'm pregnant 😱😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## KALM

*Evening CC's.*

*Smiley* really sorry to hear the injections were so sore  I didn't realise you'd have intralipids as well as LIT. I think you might find you can get it cheaper than £250 through Healthcare at Home - who would come to you to do it at home. I have a figure of £160 in my head although don't quote me on it as I'm not sure where that came from! It cost £190 at Zita West. I had no side effects at all from it.

*Amoeba* nice that the line is getting darker with each day  If you associate hcg test with negative outcomes then I can understand why you'd avoid it, I just know for me there was nothing better than seeing in nice clear no uncertainty about it numbers that my level was nice and high and had increased significantly 2 days later. It gave me much more confidence, particularly as I feel fairly certain that with my MMC cycle that my hcg level would have been quite low if it had ever been tested. Plus my clinic were keen on the hcg as if it wasn't rising fast enough they could give me some meds to help increase the chance of the emby continuing to stick.

*Beccaboo* sorry to hear about the bad headache  You and Amy keeping talking about those melt in the middle puds makes me want to try the M&S ones! Exciting about the baseball tickets.. that will be a great experience. The 5K a day challenge also sounds good.. but I'm not convinced it will be much of a challenge for you as it sounds like you run pretty much every day anyway and probably that distance?  I love running at this time of year normally, I do miss it. I wonder how long it will take me after birth to get back into running! No more NCT classes for me, Sunday's was the last.

*Westies* Sorry to hear you were so bamboozled by all the information. I hope that the wine helped  I think you have the same PAI-1 gene thing as me - is it that you got the mutated version from both parents? I wonder how common that actually is, obviously so few people get tested for it. Once you get pregnant and passed out of clinic care, don't be at all surprised if the NHS decide not to continue the clexane. My clinic had recommended to take it throughout, but my hospital consultant looked into it and checked with specialists in the area, and said there is very little evidence that it will help. She also said towards the end of pregnancy ladies blood starts to get more clotting agents anyway, as it is natures way to protect us against haemorrhaging at birth. However I might be given some meds after birth because of this gene which they are looking into. I was pretty paranoid about stopping it at first, but I talked to my clinic and they did really admit no great scientific evidence on it, but their view was why take the risk if it might help. Anyway, I have been absolutely fine not on it. I guess the steroids they want you to take would be prednisolone? I was on that until 15 weeks, and I was on baby aspirin during treatment but not after OTD.

*Amy* I'll just be working on finishing the cardigan i'm knitting for my sister on the craft afternoon. I feel like I have been making it forever, but I am really close to the end now, and just want to get it done so I can make something for Baby! We might also make lip balm as I have a set to make that which has been hanging around in a drawer for a while! Goodness, so the 3 weeks your DP was away was all for football? You have done well without him for that long, I'd hate to be apart from my DP for that length of time. A week is enough for me. Early on in our relationship we were apart for 2 months and that was hard, but it was also different as we were only just starting out. When will he get home now? Was he somewhere exotic?

*Sarah* and *Snowy* as others said no one needs to apologise for being fortunate first time! I wouldn't wish BFN's, CP's or MC's on anyone, so the more people that have success first try the better!

AFM had a mad day at work as it's so busy with stuff to catch up on from last week being off, plus my one customer who really are totally incompetent muppets at times was driving me absolutely mad today and had a live issue I had to help with for them too. Grrr.. Then I had a waste of time appointment at the hospital.. all because the silly doctor that discharged me last week only spent 2 mins talking to me and didn't read all my notes properly and said on the discharge papers that I'd had a seizure, when they are as confident as it is possible to be in the circumstances that it was just a complex faint. So waited for ages past my appointment time to see this doctor all because it was a follow up thinking I'd had a seizure, who in the end just had to scribble over the discharge note the real reason and put some other notes in my file and it was done in 5 mins. As it took so long to get seen past my appointment time I hit rush hour traffic getting home, and I really could have done with just being in work all day today. To top it off the nursery furniture saga continues.. today was the 3rd day we'd organised for delivery after they messed up the last 2 times, and today all that turned up was the cot.. no mattress.. and no changing dresser. Grrr. DP gave them a good piece of his mind and the mattress should arrive tomorrow, but no idea about the changing dresser so I have to chase on that one again tomorrow. Sigh.. a day a glass of wine would be marvellous! And then cos I was feeling out of sorts from it all just had no idea what to do for dinner, and nothing is taking my fancy. Hmph  On a good point I realised I need to have Vangelis's Chariots of Fire on a play list for when I'm in labour, as it was on the radio on the way home and reminded me how inspired it always makes me feel that I can do anything I put my mind to, and accomplish any challenge! They played it at the start of the first london marathon I did, and since then it has always been good motivational music for me!

Orange hugs  to all, I think its a day we need them!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Westies - I'm sorry your consultation has left you confused; I know wine doesn't solve everything but hopefully it eased the pressure a bit this evening.  I know what you're saying, it obviously is better for those who get pregnant quicker and don't have the heartache of a number of failed cycles, but it's worth considering the 'survivor guilt' phenomenon - it's super easy for us fortunate ones to feel super crappy when how lucky we are is pointed out to us. We're all battling, just in different ways, on different fields. But we're all battling. 

Snowy - I totally understand, I feel very much like I've had it easy compared to others and it does make me feel guilt sometimes. It is a case of it touching a nerve I think. This journey is hard enough as it is without feeling as though we're in some sort of infertility competition. I get over sensitive about it, especially being in a same-sex relationship and wondering every time I go to the clinic whether or not people look at us and assume we have no actual fertility issues. In reality I know that it's doubtful *anyone* is thinking that, and how ridiculous it is to even worry at all, but sometimes it's easy to get lost when you're feeling emotional.

ANYWAY - orange love to anybody who is having a hard time at the moment.

Kalm - I hope the saga of the nursery furniture is over soon; where did you order it from (sorry if you've mentioned this already)? Good luck making your labour playlist. I spent ages on mine, making two different playlists depending on whether I felt like I needed something quiet or something noisy... ended up not liking either of them when I was actually in labour! 

Amoeba - I'm super happy for you  I have everything crossed that your LO is super sticky. I bet it hasn't even started to sink in yet but it might once you get in touch with the midwives.

Beccaboo - Good luck surprising your DH this month  is it weird to wish you luck?   Good luck! I agree with Amy, more chocolate can only be a good thing. I don't get chocolate headaches, possibly because my body is so accustomed to it. 

Amy - Hope your DH is back in one piece soon! I just saw an I'm A Celebrity after show thingy but I switched over because I don't want it... The Apprentice is on soon!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok this evening, I can't scroll any further back booo. My brain is giving me a hard time at the moment. I'm not sleeping well because I'm worrying too much, and it's making me emotionally eat (naughty things) which I then feel guilty about because I'm supposed to be losing weight. I'm finding it hard to switch everything off and I don't want to ruin our next cycle by becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy but I really do worry that we're all out of luck and I should have quit while we were ahead.  Sighhh.


----------



## lillieb87

Hi ladies wow what a day!! just a quick one from me to send   all around!!

amoeba congrats hun so   for u that it's a perfect pregnancy! sorry about dh issue....now it's confirmed will u tell him!!

westies sorry ur head is all confused....it all sounds very confusing!! sending u   hun xx

Sarah keep some pma hun it's a numbers game an ur number will come up soon!!

kalm sorry about the crazy day....what did u end up.with for dinner?

snowy sending   hun I don't think anyone was implying u had had it easy hun it's a difficult rollercoaster this ivf business!

beccaboo won't tell dh about ur sporting plans lol.its on his wish list!! 

Amy has dh made it home safe? his going to think his lucks in haha! still haven't tried melt in the middle but wil pop see if they hav any tomorrow....altho I've joined ww so daren't work our the point on them!! 

wildflower how is the job going? 

nahla glad 2nd date went well....hope ur OK?

smiley sorry the jabs hurt hun   may hav asked already but when are u cycling again?

hello to anyone I've missed....

afm been hitting the coursework rather hard....all work no play....I.am still slightly behind but trying is all I can do...exams are 12th an 14th January.....   I pass....if not I will feel a failure in everything!! xx


----------



## NickyNack

Aww cc's I have had a few days out again and just logged in - I think we have all been through so much now and those who have had success - amazing but maybe those of us who haven't are maybe now finding it hard now as some of us are now facing our third/fourth cycle. I know I was amazed when I got a BFP on my first cycle and if this does happen for anyone I feel relieved for them that they don't have to keep going through it all over and over again. This has been one of the hardest years i have ever been through and I find it so hard to stay positive but we all have our own opinions and I don't always agree with what everyone says. 

I have had some awful news today that one of my school friends has lost her fight with cervical cancer and she couldn't have kids because it's not the first time she has had to fight it. The cancer returned in Aug this year and she lost her fight after chemo didn't work on Sunday   So come on, we can pick ourselves up and for those of us who have had success great and those of us who haven't one way or another me will be mums one day soon if we choose. Sending everyone big   And hope we can draw a line and keep supporting each other as I don't know what I would do without you all xxxxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Nickynacj! I am very sorry to hear about your school friend. It really puts things into perspective. Yes we've all had different journeys and it's nice to come together for support and guidance. I hope 2016 is a better year for you lovely. You so deserve it. We all need a bit of luck and a good dose of positivity!

Amy - I listened to a pod cast whilst on the stepper which prob wasn't the best motivation!! I will download some music. I'm really keen to trim down my thighs and tone up, so will persevere. I can then join you and eat all the cake ;-) 

Kalm - hi there. Thanks for the tips. Yes, lucky me LIT and intralipids, but hey the immunes treatment worked for you and whilst it's  bit painful and an inconvenience I remain hopeful. Hope the nursery furniture saga is over soon. Not what you need! First time I've heard of a labour playlist. What an excellent idea! I had a marathon playlist to keep me motivated. I listened to Stevie Wonder!  Hope you have a better day tomorrow.


Lillie- well done you! Hope you find some time to play and treat yourself. It's tough going working and studying. I really admire your dedication and commitment.  I'm hoping to cycle in February. We've decided to have s little break in Jsn. Not sure where yet. 

Beccaboo - very jealous of your baseball  tickets. That will be awesome! As for the 5 k a day challenge I think it will be a breeze for you. It's nice that you exercise with your DH. My DH was annoyed when I joined "his gym".

Sarah - sorry you're having difficulty sleeping. It's hard not to worry when there is so much uncertainty and waiting. Have you considered acupuncture or reflexology or maybe s relaxing massage?

Snowy - hope you and baby snowy are ok. 

Wildflower - have you started your new job yet?

Westies - have posted on immunes thread. 

Sending hugs to you all. I really appreciate your support and guidance and it saddens me to know that certain clementines have been upset by comments today. Let's move on. Group virtual hug! 
Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Amoeba!!! Sorry I missed you. Wanted to say congrats again. Your news is amazing, an icing on the cake. Take care xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Clems! You really are bent on surprising me every time I log in, aren't you  no news on Tuesday, then today our first ever bit of an argument! Well, I tell you what that means ... It means we are proper friends now. I reckon all friendship groups have gotta have their little tensions to push through cos it makes us stronger. 
I am so struck that forums can be difficult things to communicate through. It's all screen stuff, not face to face, and it's so easy to miss people's meaning when you can't see their expression or hear their voice. Considering all that, I reckon we do pretty well at it. 
As one who wasn't even 7 tines lucky, I can definitely see all sides ... I really do understand that it must feel weird to have had a first time bfp but to be chatting away with those of us who are still waiting/trying. And I understand the challenge for all of us in trying to find the right words for everyone's different situation ... and that tricky bit where you try to work out whether to give advice or not ... whether it'll be helpful or might be inappropriate. 
I guess heart is everything ... we all want the very best for each other and we are all rooting for each other. But I also know I love the honesty of this board, and that we do share opinions and experiences. It might sometimes cause a bit of tension but it would be boring and fake if we just stuck to safe stuff all the tine. 

So yes ... Never stop being yourselves, every single one of you, and remember ... with orange in our lives we can weather anything  
Ok, I sound like a slightly drunk old rambler now so I'm going to sleep. I got up at 6 for Guildford, had a good day, then came home and got seriously involved in creating my xmas Day playlist ... and hence why I am messaging at gone 1:30! Beccavoo I can actually do early mornings pretty well normally ... though prob not tomorrow


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh I am so tired but I can't sleep 😴 Woke around 2 and eventually got out of bed at 4 - it's going to be a long long day! Positively I have my work Xmas night out so we're off for a posh meal, but as restaurant is around 1.5hrs from my house I'm staying at a travelodge just outside Richmond so should only be a 40 min drive to restaurant, which late at night will be better than having to drive home the long way as the A1 shuts at night, and then having to drive all the way back to Richmond in the morning. Trying to figure out if I can fit a nap in between school finishing and leaving for meal...shattered ain't the word. Haven't slept properly for about a week, since things kicked off with DH and now I have heartburn - one of the few symptoms I get when pregnant ☺😖 X

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## IloveWesties

I wasn't going to post at all today as I really don't want to go over yesterday and totally agree with Smileycat and others who have said draw a line under everything and move on. That said, I was really upset this morning logging in and seeing lots of posts which I feel are directing negativity at me. In all honestly, I feel a bit picked on. I think my words have been totally misconstrued and taken out of context in to some personal attack on people who have had success first time which just simply isn't the case. I would encourage you to re-read exactly what I said if you're unsure. I'm sorry if I touched a nerve with some people but it strikes me that that may be their issue and not mine. It seems like things have snowballed to a point that MuchMore called yesterday an "argument". I do not feel at all that I have been involved in an argument. I merely stated my view and have been attacked for it. I have already apologised for inadvertently upsetting anyone as that is the complete opposite to what my intentions are on this site. I had a terrible day yesterday all round and don't want it to be continued in to today.

NickyNack - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend  My little sister had the hormonal type of breast cancer and had to have chemo. It was such a hard time for all of us, so I can only imagine how you may be feeling if your friend has lost her battle (and battle is the perfect word) We don't know yet whether this has affected my sister's fertility as she has decided to start TTC next year so I have everything crossed for her that it'll work naturally and she'll continue to be healthy. I've been worried about how the genetic stuff in my immune results may also effect her so asked Dr G yesterday and he was really lovely and said that she shouldn't worry about any of this stuff and should just relax and see what happens naturally. Put my mind at ease a bit on that front at least. I'm so sorry that your friend wasn't given the opportunity. It's such a horrendous disease x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack am sorry to hear of friend, I seemed to have missed that post this morning xxx   

Westies am sure all the ccs will agree that we don't want you not to come on and post! I value any advice given (am sure everyone else does too) and you give such good knowledgable advice I hope you don't feel picked on and that we get the love back that the ccs had for each other. I feel to blame as its my 'inconclusive' poas at GP surgery that started the issue. Please please accept this virtual hug     Xxxxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,
I read everything going on yesterday but didn't think there was anything helpful or useful I could say so kept quiet. I won't say anything now just offer out lots of hugs!   

Westies: I am saddened to hear you had such an awful day yesterday. Am even more saddened to hear you feel picked on here. I hope things pick up for you and you have a much, much better day today. Extra hugs for you!  

Amoeba: Well congratulations now it's an official BFP! I'm still in shock from my BFP on Monday from my FET so you must be even more in shock! Wishing you a problem free pregnancy!

Nickynack: I am sorry to hear about your friend. Cancer is such a cruel illness. My Dad has prostate cancer (although he also has kidney failure which is the bigger issue ATM) and I have a dear friend who is bravely fighting terminal cancer so she can seeher two teenage girls through high sschool. It's horrible what it does to people and it, much like infertility, doesn't discriminate.

That's all the personals for now, I have to get ready for work. Am doing 12 hours today and sleeping at work then I should finish at 10.30 tomorrow but have to stay for a meeting so who knows what time I'll get home!
My BFP is starting to sink in now! I'm already starting to feel nauseous slightly, especially when I wake up. I spent the afternoon with my friend yesterday who's been pregnant 5 times (3 kids, 1 mmc at 12 weeks, 1 mmc at 20 weeks) and she gave me lots of tips which is good. I've still got a stupidly annoying cough and cold which is starting to do my head in!
Love to you all!


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning CC's
I have come into my office today and someone has put all the office dec's up so its looking very festive, nothing matches though and very tinsel heavy and one of the teams have completely gone for it on the decs it literally looks like a santa's grotto! haha. I'll see if I can take a pic and post it!

Amoeba, no apologies for your inconclusive POAS! but loving your virtual hug. I'm just pleased we have another BFP on this board, nothing I want more to see us succeed whether that be BFP's or getting through an adoption process which is another journey in itself. xx

Hi Westies, How was your journey home yesterday? Hope it didnt take to long. How was the appointment with DR G, have you come away with a protocol for your clinic now? Do you have your wedding anniversary coming up? xx

Muchmore, glad you had a good day in Guildford. I like the idea of an xmas playlist. 

Hi Smileycat, DH doesnt do the gym, so thats kind of my thing but we do run together all the time, with my dad tagging along if he isnt complaining of an injury and I love our running times. I hope you are well and coping with stingy injections ok. 

Nickynack, so sorry to hear about your friend. It is a horrible battle to have to go through and certainly does put things into perspective doesnt it. As Ive said before, IVF is a horrible journey but when you have your health you have to be so thankful for that. I hope you are well. 

Lillie, you are very dedicated with your revising and good for you. Its probably good to have something to focus on before your next cycle and will have all my fx crossed you will ace your exams in January. xx

Hi Snowy, Hows things with work? Are you planning on finishing by Christmas or are you going to work up to at least 2 weeks before. I noticed your little timeline thingy you put on your details, did I see 48 days to go or something, thats not long is it! eeek! xx

Hi sarah, sorry you are not sleeping well. I think 2016 is going to be a lucky year for us.  xx

Hi Amy, Did DP get home ok? xx

Hi kalm, my running friend (a man) has just purchased one of those running buggies so he can go out running with his daughter. I thought that was quite cool as its not a sight you normally see - a man running with a buggy. So maybe you could try one of those in time. I always said if I do become sucessful thats what I would purchase! You've ran a marathon so Im sure you will get back into it. Love the idea of a labour playlist, what a fab idea. xx

Hi Wildflower, Did you have a good day at work? Whats the new job like, is everyone lovely? I hope so.

Hi Nahla, Hope you are doing ok. Is DS feeling better, he was ill last week wasnt he?

Hi cara, pleased all is going well if little sticky blob! Thats what we like to hear. Hope the cold shifts soon. xx

Hi helen, LJH and anyone else I have missed off.

DH is letting me put the xmas tree up on Sunday. So Il shall be getting the mulled wine in, finding all the good xmas films to watch, I cant wait.


----------



## HelenGB

Hi everyone
first of all imma apologise for not being online recently, i wont go into it but ive been avoiding FF as it has been upsetting me.

thanks fr all the messages (ive been reading back through) checking on me, im ok, i had a really nice holiday, the day we got back my nephew was born, so ive been having a hard time of it, and some f you may have seen (on ********) that i dropped my phone yesterday and smashed the screen. so im in a pretty foul mood atm, but i wanted too hop on and show my support and congratulations too *Cara* and *Amoeba*!! I wish you both happy and healthy pregnancies 

im probably not going to be on the clems board all that much for a while as im waiting to hear frm my dr re the bariatric surgery and until thats happened and ive lost the weight we wont be having anymore treatment, and i dnt feel comfortable chatting here until we are having treatment again, as much as i feel happy for others as they get their bfps and feel their lows when they dont, all the while im not having treatment i find it harder to deal with, i know im being selfish in that case but i need to think of myself and dh as well. i hope you all dont think bad of me for this. but ill be popping by occasionally just to check how you are all doing
big hugs 

ps my 'y' and 'o' keys are broken so apologies fr any extra typos (i mean more than i usually make xD)


----------



## HelenGB

i just want to clarify none of YOU have been upsetting me, just FF in general


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Westies, you can't say you want to draw a line under it (whatever it was) and then continue to talk about it, saying it wasn't your problem. That isn't fair. Yes, we all need to take ownership of our own feelings but it's also important to be responsible for the things you say and recognise how they might affect others. 

I cannot cope with any negativity right now. I'm struggling, a lot, and I feel like I don't even have a right to feel that way because I already have a child. I can't do this. I can't read thinly veiled 'you have it easier' comments because this isn't bloody easy. Once everyone has actually moved on, I'll be back but until then, I have enough to worry about without dealing with anyone else's bitterness.


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Beccaboo for doing your best to try and help move things on x 

Helen - thanks for your PM and your post. I totally understand where you're coming from and I will be taking a break too. I look forward to reading your news when you have some. Have a fabulous Christmas honey, if we don't hear from you before x

Right, think that's it from me for a while. I'll be posting in the immunes section as I work out what our next steps are if people want to follow where I am and what I'm up to. I'm going to take a much needed break from all things fertility for a while as I think I've reached my limit. I broke down last night when getting home from London and think that yesterday's appointment may just be the thing to tip me over the edge in to deciding not to carry on with treatment. Both DH and I have some thinking to do over Christmas. Who knows what 2016 may bring. Wishing each and every one of you lovely CCs a wonderful Christmas break and hoping that 2016 brings us all whatever it is that we are searching for and deserve. We are a very diverse bunch of ladies each with our own views, backgrounds and struggles but I think that's what has made this group so enjoyable to be a part of x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm I'm sure your sister will appreciate that you are forgoing knitting time for baby stuff for her cardigan   the lip balm making sounds good too   dp was originally meant to go away in february I think but there was a bit of political unrest so they delayed it til november, he went to bangladesh & was playing in an oap football tournament with some friends, they had a 17 hour stop off in dubai on the way out but I'm not sure about flights home & clearly he wasn't either!   I'm sure he will turn up at some point  

Sarah I'm really sorry you are finding it hard at the moment   I don't think anyone struggling with infertility has it easy & I would be sad if you left x   

Lillie well done with the studying, do you have an nus card so you can get some benefits from all the work you are putting in? I know we were allowed them for being ACCA students & loads of places do student discounts   dp will probably just think I've missed him after 3.5 weeks!   Good luck with the hunt for chocolate puddings, you definitely deserve a treat x  

Nickynack I'm so sorry to hear about your school friend   it really is important to be grateful for what we do have in life   have you heard any more about funding for treatment yet? I hope the ankle is healing well x  

Smileycat I hope some music helps with the stepping, it is a great calorie burner & the new stepper has a step counter & I seem to manage around 7000 steps & 1150 calories in an hour   you definitely need to join in with the cakes & treats, especially as there are so many around during the festive period   I hope your arm is doing ok after all the injections x  

Muchmore wise words yet again   do we get to see a picture of your blackbirds or the turtle & the doves? well done with doing a christmas playlist x  

Amoeba have you told dh about the bfp now? I hope things are ok between you & you have a good time at your Christmas party tonight x  

Westies I'm sorry that yesterday was a difficult day for you   I hope you can move forward with additional treatment & get your bfp in the new year, I am sorry to see you taking some time out from here but I hope it helps & look forwards to seeing you back when you are ready x  

Cara great news that your bfp is starting to sink in, I hope the symptoms are reassuring for you x  

Beccaboo no sign of dp yet but like I said to kalm I'm sure he will appear soon   exciting that you have decorations up at work & are allowed to put your tree up on sunday, is it because you told dh about your ttc plans!  x    

Helen I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling with your new nephews arrival & that your phone got damaged   I hope you will pop on & let us know how you are doing x  

Wildflower how is the new job? I hope you are enjoying it x  

Snowy I hope you are ok, please don't feel guilty, I think it is great that you will be able to meet baby snowy soon x  

Hello ljh, babycakes, nahla & anyone else I've missed  

It makes me feel really sad to think people are getting upset on here by any comments that may have been taken the wrong way, I think it is amazing that we started this journey together back in April & soon some babies will be arriving, we all know that infertility can be really hard but I think it has been great to have found such a lovely group of ladies to share that journey with & I hope things can move forward more positively x


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi all,

I’m sorry that this all seems to have got a bit unpleasant. I also hope we can draw a line under it and move on as this is a lovely, supportive board. 

Like Sarah, I’ll take a break from the board as I also don’t need the negativity.
Plus, if I am saying things that are insensitive or unhelpful, it’s best for all if I keep quiet!

Nicky – I’m so sorry to hear about your friend. You’re right. That sort of news really does put everything in perspective.

Amoeba – I’m so pleased about your miracle BFP. I know it’s scary at an early stage but I have everything crossed for you. I also hope things improve with DH soon and you manage to get some sleep soon.

Cara - so pleased for you too and hope you enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible.

Helen – sorry to hear you’re having such a rough time. I hope the surgery goes well.

Beccaboo - Only 6.5 days left at work til Christmas! Apparently 48 days left of the pregnancy. That sounds like loads to me but I guess it will fly by.

Muchmore – I think your response to all this was my favourite. It did make me chuckle and I think you’re spot on!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and looking forward to the weekend.

x x x


----------



## Amy76

Is anyone not taking a break? is it just going to be me left?


----------



## Beccaboo

haha, I'm here. It will just be us Amy, talking gym and melt in the middle puds!   xx


----------



## lillieb87

I will still be here too in between course books!! grrr really resenting it atm! x


----------



## Amy76

Hooray!


----------



## lillieb87

I can't be crazy on my own haha....an I wud miss the food talk...even tho am.points counting!! mum thinks am proper crazy starting this timr of year....however I hav realises almost a quarter of my allowance goes on yummy coffees.....just had a salted caramel latte!! that's even having skinny version...an decaff!! if I went for whole hog it's half my allowance xx


----------



## Amy76

I can be crazy on my own but it is more fun to be crazy with others   

Lillie I love that you are using your points on treats!


----------



## lillieb87

it's a whole new meanin to liquid diet isn't it lol x


----------



## Amoeba1705

I'm not going anywhere x


----------



## wildflower

I'll be here to! Reading more than posting though as usual!

My new job is going well thanks for all who asked, it's a bit of a shock to the system though!!

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Lets put up some christmas decorations & maybe we can persuade people to stay  

                              
                           
^


----------



## lillieb87

Haha Amy that is scaring me away......unless there is mention of gingerbread an all things cakes lol


----------



## Amoeba1705

Bfp confirmed by GP 😊😊😊😊    I have to get a form for the midwife and she will collect next Thursday  😊😊 xxx


----------



## lillieb87

eek so happy for u amoeba.....a xmas miracle....does dh know yet?


----------



## Nahla

what a pity if so many of us take a break or leave. maybe we could just stop talking about how to confirm a bfp as that was the cause of all the negative vibes? I mean, we are all struggling and some of us had luck first time some not but its always like that isnt it? 
I may have 3 children soon after soo many attempts... but I dont have a partner and live with my parents... does anybody fancy this? My plans were definitely different from that too. 

and I personally would like to follow all your different journeys in the future...... I would miss everyone who left! 

xx

PS: If I have ever offended anybody on here, please excuse me. English is not my mother language as some may have recognize and some things are difficult to express carefully enough


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, what a nice xmas gift! sooo pleased for you! fx all goes well this time


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks. 😊😊 Lillie no dh doesn't know yet; tbh he's barely talking to me so not ready to tell him!  Am all checked in at the travel lodge, at services near my work, going to relax for a bit before getting ready for Xmas night out...hoping the nausea and heartburn stay away so I can enjoy the nice food 😀 Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba I am so pleased your bfp has been confirmed, when will you tell dh? I hope things get sorted out soon & you have a good night x  

Nahla I think you do really well with english not being your first language, it looks like some of us will be staying & hopefully other will be back after a little break x  

Lillie sorry for scaring you with the christmas pictures!


----------



## Smileycat

Yay! Amoeba that is fab a doody news!

I'm not going anywhere either!

Group hug 

X


----------



## Nahla

thanks Amy,  I give my very best


----------



## KALM

Hello my lovely CC friends. Such a few days on here! I can totally understand those of you that feel you may need some time out from FF for a while,and sometimes just from thinking of fertility things full stop, the journey can be so hard. But for those of you stopping for a while, please do come back, even if only now and again, because we have shared so much together this past year, and been such a great support group, and I for one would be so very sorry not to hear how you are getting on (in all life aspects, not just fertility). I have enjoyed our chatty forum so much.

*Helen* it was nice to hear from you. Glad you had a good holiday, Grr for the phone breaking, and all the very best for the weight loss. Do have a super xmas and new year if you are not back on to post for a bit.

*Westies* I am so sorry to hear you had a breakdown last night.  I hope you enjoy your xmas break and have plenty of time not thinking about fertility too, to just relax and enjoy the festive days.

*Nicky* I was so sad to hear about your friend. Two years ago I found out that a girl i was friends with at uni and shared a house with in my second year, had passed away from cancer, leaving two small children under 2. Whilst we had not been in contact for years i was so very shocked and saddened, and you are totally right it really makes you appreciate your health and all the good things and people you have in your life, even if there are still things you are trying to achieve that can seem such a struggle. News like that always puts things a bit more in perspective.

*Amy* I can't believe you don't know when DP will be home! It did make me laugh that he was at a OAP tournament! He is not that old  But I do know how these things work, I used to play badminton competitively with a local club and you were classed as a "veteran" once you got to 40! Which I know felt a grand old age when i was about 10, but now it still feels so very young! Yesterday my dinner ended up being a jacket potato with cheese and salad. Today I have overdosed on gluten as DP is out at his work Xmas do and we very rarely have gluten meals together as he tries to avoid it, so I've stuffed myself on almost a whole pack of pizza express garlic dough balls (oh so yummy!), and a large chicken arrabiata spicy pizza. Mmm.. Poor LO hasn't had much fruit or veg today, but I'm sure one day won't cause a problem!

*Lillie* a salted caramel latte sounds far preferable to the Berry one to me! Or do you prefer the berry one? Well done for being so diligent with your coursework, will you get it done in time to relax for Xmas? I do hope so.

*Amoeba* I hope you had a fun xmas party tonight  Sorry to hear about the heartburn... I definately feel your pain on that one. I have it so regularly that when I have a heartburn free day it is noteable and amazing! Tuesday was one such day for me  First for a long while though.

*Nahla* you honestly would never know english was not your mother language. You put us to shame as I bet none of us are as good at a second language as you are at English. Sadly that is often the case with the British. I would love to be able to be so good at another language (I'd pick italian!), but I think I'd have to go out there to live to get any good, particularly as I'm rubbish at accents.. DP is always laughing at how bad my accents are.. but at least I do try! He on the other hand is fab at the accents but not so good at remembering the vocabulary as I am!

Don't think I have much other news. Have been feeling ok this week, although work has been totally manic. Had a 31 week GP appointment today and that was fine. Baby is starting to really wriggle around and make my tummy noticably ripple around.. which in one way is nice, but in another way does freak me out every time it happens! I was sat on the sofa yesterday and he was mega active and I had my arm resting over my stomach and he made my belly do this one big ripple that literally made me jump in shock and have to move my arm away quick! The nursery furniture saga continues.. cot mattress arrived today but no idea about the changing dresser. The logistics delivery company said it is out of stock which just doesn't ring true for me. We have spoken to the company we ordered from (not the logisitics company doing the delivery) and they said they will sort it.. so we shall see. Am really not at all prepared for xmas, I've loads of presents still to get and time is getting rather short! Ack!


----------



## Nahla

just a short one from me without personals as it is so late again...

I forgot to tell you that yesterday  evening I had a 31 week scan. so far so good, both babies are doing well, the boy seems to have grown more than the girl but within normal limits. I got a date for elective cs.... 20th of jan. I will be 37+2 weeks then and to be honest I am in doubts it will last so long. But at least I have a limit and an aim to reach for now. From 37 weeks on it counts as full term birth and my doctor said, as I already had one cs and now have twins he would prefer not to wait much longer than that. 

Kalm, thanks for the compliment...quite often I struggle between adjective and adverb and am too lazy to verify...or too lazy to look fir a certain vocabulary and describe it otherwise...

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Evening all  
Just back from Mumford and sons at the O2 and should be asleep by now as working in London tomorrow, but wanted to say I am going nowhere either  and I will miss all of you who are feeling the need to take a break. Please please please come back if you can. And same goes for me ... I am truly sorry if I've offended anyone. You have all become precious people in my life and I love hearing from all of you. 
Forgive the lack of personals but I must go to sleep! Christmas jumper wearing tomorrow ... Yippee  
"Rudolph the orange-nosed reindeer ... had a very fertile nose ... and if you ever saw him ... You would even say he'd been on 450 UI of Menopur ..."


----------



## Amoeba1705

Muchmore such a catchy tune 😂😂😂 xx glad you had a good time at Mumford & Sons xx

I had a great time at Xmas work night out, food was very nice! Didn't really want caffeine but obv too early to say, but the only diet drink is Diet Coke so I nursed one of those for  about 3hours! Then after the meal had a peppermint tea rather than my usual coffee...which helped with the heartburn though 😀😀 although I'm only 10mins from work I'm still up super early so going to get a decaf coffee from Costa and head to work...I might even get some marking done 🤔🤔 I also spoke to my diabetes team yesterday and my first antenatal is on 22nd December 😊😊😊😊 xx

Hope all the ccs have a good day, and those that have left come back soon xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Hi Ameoba, glad you had a nice works do last night and good work with the peppermint tea. I always have a cup after my dinner in the evening as its really good for digestion.  Sorry things are not good with DH at the moment but hopefully they are things you can resolve. In the meantime it is great you have got an appointment in so soon. xx

Muchmore, how was mumford and sons? Enjoy christmas jumper day. I thought my office might do one but nothing has been mentioned yet. Glad you are staying around, I would so miss reading your posts first thing in the morning plus you give lots of wise words. xx

Nahla, you have brilliant English and similar to Kalm, I would love to speak another language but I am terrible at them. Glad the 31 week scan went well. 20th jan really is'nt that long away, although I am not sure how that feels for you! I really cant believe that in about a months time we will all be waiting for the CC ladies birth announcements, very exciting. xx

Oh kalm, how frustrating with the nursery furniture saga. It just takes time out of your day to sort out these things with phone calls etc does'nt it, aswell as needing to be at home to receive each delivery I expect. I hope you get it sorted too. I think you have a great excuse not to be organised for Christmas! Great news LO is being so wriggly but can imagine it to be very strange to see some noticable movement!

Smileycat, Hugs back and I like hearing about your treatment, its very interesting to find out about the different types of treatment you can go through and of course its lovely to have another cycle buddy for early 2016.

Wildflower, How are you. What days do you have to work. I hope you feel you get that perfect work/life balance you wanted. How is Rose, does she get exciting about Christmas?

Hi Amy, Are you doing any nice crafty things this weekend? In terms of cycling again, do you know when you plan on starting? I feel like I will be ready come January/Feb but I do love being off the medication, I think its all out of my system now and noticed a drop of a few pounds I think as my clothes are loose. Maybe thats means I can have another binge of the chocolates this weekend, although that might bring on another headache! hmmmm  

Lillie, loving what could be classed as a liquid diet. I do love a latte. Oh its Friday, maybe I treat myself to a Berry latte at lunch today 

Nickynack, I hope you are doing ok my lovely. 

Any of you lovely CC's that are taking a break, hello and thinking of you all.

Im so excited that the weekend is nearly here. Not sure why as havent got anything major planned other than getting the tree up which is probably why I am excited.  My parents are also moving house today so I will probably go round and have a nosey at their new home. 

Have great Friday's CC's.


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all!
I'm not going anywhere either. Although work is so busy and stressful just now I may not be around as much. I've been put in charge of Christmas at work and no matter how many times I ask people to do things like decorating the tree or buying the gifts it doesn't get done and I have to do it! We have our families Christmas party tomorrow so all 6 residents have to have bought all their gifts etc! On top of all that there's a big paperwork deadline looming and had an important meeting today. Not a good time to be starting with symptoms like nausea and heartburn! Day off on Sunday thank goodness! But when I can I'll pop on and day hello!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm great news on the 31 week gp appointment   sorry to hear about the nursery furniture problems, hopefully the changing dresser will arrive soon   good work with the pizza express dough balls, I have a pack of them in the fridge at the moment and the two remaining melt in the middle chocolate puddings   dp has arrived back safely, he is 45 on monday but seems pretty convinced that his mum got his date of birth wrong & actually he is a lot younger!   I hope you enjoy your crafting day tomorrow x  

Nahla fantastic that your scan went well & exciting that you have a date to work to now x  

Muchmore I hope you had a good time at the concert & enjoyed the christmas jumper wearing day today x  

Amoeba exciting that you have your first antenatal appointment booked x  

Beccaboo I think you definitely need a few chocolates if your clothes are starting to get loose!   I think I could have started at the end of december but I want to get the endometrial biopsy done by prof quenby & she likes you to wait two natural afs after a failed cycle then contact them when you are ovulating so should be able to get it done in the second half of january, dp & I also need to get blood tests redone but they have to be dated within 3 months of treatment so I haven't arranged them yet so not really sure on timings at the moment, still not convinced that my frostie will thaw so it might all be for nothing but got to give it the best chance   Did you have a berry latte? I hope your parents house move has gone well & that you have fun decorating the christmas tree x  

Cara it sounds like you are being kept very busy at work, I hope all the jobs get done in time & the families christmas party goes well tomorrow x  

Lillie I hope you have some time to relax over the weekend & not just do studying x  

Smileycat I hope your arm is doing ok after the injections the other day x  

Wildflower how is the new job? I bet rose is getting excited about christmas now x  

Hello westies, sarah, snowy, helen, nickynnack, ljh, babycakes & anyone else I've missed   

I'm so pleased some of you are staying to chat, I would miss you if you all left  

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara I know how you feel about nausea and heartburn - got that too! Hope the Xmas party goes well tomorrow xx

Today I've had the worst headache ever that doesn't seem to be abating. 😞  Friend with twins coming to visit soon so will get lots of cuddles then an early night I think as feel really drained xx I did manage to visit my GP surgery and fill in midwife contact form 😊😀 x


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovelies

Hi Amy - Rose likes the christmas stuff but she isn't overwhelmed with excitement like I remember being! I think she is still too young to realise that christmas morning means lots of presents and all of that, I guess maybe when you are three you just get excited about what is next rather than thinking of the future very much?

Beccaboo - Yes I'm so so glad it is friday! It is actually quite nice being back at working and being able to join in with the excitement for weekend good times  I'm working tue-fri which is enough to feel like almost-full time I think but I get to have one day to take Rose swimming and chill out with her (and get some laundry done!). Rose went with DH to get the tree today so that was an exciting christmas adventure for her.

Amoeba - glad you had fun at your christmas do and you are getting good pg symptoms. Hope this weekend goes well and the whole thing with DH gets resolved xxx

Muchmore - ha ha love the catchy tune  

Nahla - glad to hear your appointment went well and the twins are happy. It must be so nice to have a date in mind but I agree with twins 37 weeks seems a bit hopeful! I'm sure they'll be fine whenever they decide to arrive to the world. 

KALM - good to hear you have had a well week, I hope you get lots of rest time this weekend.

Lillie - all the best with the study. Salted caramel latte sounds delicious!

NickyNack - so sorry to hear about your friend. It really does put things in to perspective xxx

Helen - sorry to hear how much you are struggling. Big hugs xxx. 

Cara - so thrilled for you with the pg symptoms xxx

Hello to all the other lovely ccs

afm - Well my first week of work is done and I'm shattered! Phew. The work and team is good it seems, I just have found commuting hard work - my office is quite central so there is lots of traffic and the time of year doesn't help. I cycled in today which was much better but I am so unused to cycling any distance that I got home completely tired out and starving, I've just eaten two crumpets and I'm still up for having my main meal quite soon! I have no idea why cycling makes me so hungry, I'm sure other forms of excersize do that quite so much! 
I'm excited that we finally have a chance to get the christmas decs back out tomorrow yay!

Also in terms of fertility stuff I'm cycling around through feeling ok, and feeling desparate and feeling sad. Every now and again I look in to what our options are and I know I'm going to be torturing myself each month with the hope we might get a miracle. I guess I'm still processing the end of our journey!

Lots of hugs all round for quite an emotional and eventful week on the ccs
xxx


----------



## Nahla

Hello ladies, 

wildflower, sorry to hear you are still struggling. I can understand you so well. I would have done almost everything to get a sibling for ds. My son also is not that excited about xmas, I think this is normal, as you say they do think about now and today and not in advance. re 37 weeks: a friend of mine got twins 4 weeks ago via elective cs at 37+3, although she had shortening of cervix and contractions 10 weeks before... I have nothing so far, so here is hoping. I would at least like to reach the 28th of december as that is 34 weeks. ds was born 34 weeks and is absolutely healthy. everything after that date will be ok. 

amoeba, sounds like your work do was great. I hope you can have a good talk to dh over the weekend

Cara, welcome to the club! with 31 weeks I still get nausea when I brush my teeth... 

beccaboo, I hope your parents move has gone smoothly

nickynack, sorry for your friend. the sil of a friend of mine got ovarial cancer and they had to remove everything: ovaries snd uterus. I am so sorry every time I see her and try to avoid talking about children

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi all!
Beccaboo it is actually Christmas jumper day next Friday so you haven't missed it yet  I just fancied wearing mine today. 
Apologies for yet again no personals but just back from my long long day in London ... Boring work meeting followed by not very nice quality Christmas lunch at local restaurant, followed by a long and peaceful tea in Starbucks with my book, followed by lovely lovely eve in Belsize Park with old school friends. And now sleep! One day I'll post early enough to actually talk to you all properly  
Oh yes, Mumford and Sons were excellent. I've been a fan for a while and have a friend who works for the company that promote them in the uk so usually get tickets to the London gigs. Well worth yet another late night this week. Tomorrow I am singing with our local university choir in a Christmas concert ... a nice bit of Sibelius and Vaughan Williams ... about a million miles from the Mumfords


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore it sounds like you are very busy at the moment, I hope the Christmas concert has gone well x  

Wildflower well done with cycling to work, I'm pleased the new job seems good & that you get to spend Monday's with rose doing fun things   I hope you had a good time decorating the Christmas tree & are feeling suitably festive   It is understandable to struggle with the infertility thing, there is no harm in looking what your options are & maybe it would be worth booking a follow up for the new year, keep an open mind & I hope you get miracle x  

Beccaboo how did the first day of your running challenge go? I hope the Christmas tree decorating goes well x  

Lillie I hope the studying is going well & you have managed to track down some chocolate puddings, I was in m&s today & they were reducing the desserts, I got two slices of chocolate cheesecake then the lady who was reducing stuff came & found me & recommended some other chocolate puddings that she had reduced!  

Kalm I hope your crafting day has gone well & the cardigan for your sister is nearly finished x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x  

Managed 4 trips to the gym so far this week, planning to go tomorrow so I can do guilt free eating of puddings!


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies hope ur all enjoying the weekend!!.

wildflower glad ur enjoying ur new job hun. Sorry ur feeling up an down  its understandable..sending  

beccaboo...is the tree up? can't believe only 1 weekend to go eek!!

Amy nothing beats a bargain puddin does it!! they had the mini melt in the middle are they the same? I have had their gold bars which were amazing!! how is the new gym?

kalm is the cardy finished? hope ur feeling OK x

muchmore we got the pooch a xmas jumper an he loves it lol hope the singing concert went well!

amoeba did u enjoy ur cuddles? hav u told dh yet? bet it's still sinking in!

Nickynack sending   am sorry about ur friend hun. Hope ur OK x

cara how u feeling? when.is ur scan?

afm had my first ww weigh in yesterday after 5 days (I want to make sat my usual weigh so had to hav a short week) an lost 4 1/2 pound! I was quite happy altho this week will b harder as Xmas meals etc. I did some study yesterday but managed a Berry latte with mum an a scone  (believe it or not that was my daily point allowance gone!!) I also made shortbread 3d Xmas tree Thursday with my niece....was super fun! just goin to get ready in a mo as going for a day out at the garden centre who do a FAB Xmas dept lol...my Xmas spirit is there somewhere it's just takin a while to come out this yr! xx


----------



## welshweasel

Hello lovely ladies,

Although I've not posted on here for ages I've been checking in every day to keep up to date with what you're all up to and I just had to post to say the biggest most awesome Congratulations to Amoeba on her surprise BFP, I'm so made up for you. You've provided so much support to so many of us along the way despite your many disappointments and troubles and made some very difficult decisions about how to proceed with your journey with the utmost dignity. I know it's early days but I'm keeping everything firmly crossed that you get the happy ending you've waited so long for. 

Congrats to Cara too and great to hear how the baby Clems are coming along, not long to go for some of you now, very exciting! 

AFM I'm almost 29 weeks now and so far have been blessed with a relatively easy time of things. Have struggled with a lot of anxiety but that's improved a bit recently so keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Morning ladies, hope you're all having a good day xx

Welcome back welshweasel, glad things are progressing nicely with pregnancy xx

I still haven't told dh - he hasn't really spoken to me since last Sunday so feel it's not the right time to tell him yet. Am out shopping and had a wander round mothercare and mamas & papas - have picked loads of stuff. Was so nauseous in m&p that the woman offered me a seat and a drink. The nausea is so much worse than in September last year, so hoping that's a good sign; as getting 2-3 weeks on a CB digital as only ever had 1-2 weeks before. Haven't managed to eat so far today but going to try something light now, scrambled egg on toast.. Fx I can eat it xxx


----------



## wildflower

Lillie - great weight loss you star!!


Welshweasel - 29 weeks woot! Glad to hear everything is going ok. I suffered horribly with anxiety since Rose's arrival so I feel your pain, it won't last forever but it is such a horrible condition - make sure you tell people you care about what you are going through so they can support you xxx


Amy - yes I think I might take your advice and book a follow up, hopefully it will offer closure and maybe I'll ask to book in for a free counselling session too.

Amoeba - happy news from you  Hope you have managed to curb your pee stick addiction a little bit (how has DH not spotted them all around the house?!) xx

afm - Sorry this is basically a moan about the whole infertility thing and what it has done to my state of mind! My good friend had her second child today and I'm sure this child will become a new friend for us but I my initial feelings were ones of sadness and self pity. How cruel that this situation makes us feel negative feelings when we hear happy news!! I'll be ok I'm sure but in comparison when she had child no.1 just over 2 years ago I was only happy for her and the difference is that at the time I wasn't ttc and ofcourse had my own lovely DD. So the only thing that has changed since is that is i've gotton on to the ttc rollercoaster and it has messed with my brain! 
It actually made me remember that when we did our cycle in May that my attitude was 'We'll give it a go and if it works then great, but if not then we gave it a shot but we'll still be happy'. I so need to get back to that place but the ttc rollercoaster has left me somewhere else where I feel a bit heartbroken. I'll get there I'm sure - I'm actually feeling more positive already as the news sinks in.


I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend
xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello cc's

I must say a huge hello to welshweasel, how lovely to hear from another crazy clem. How wonderful you are nearly 29weeks. Sorry to hear about a bit of anxiety, it's so understandable though but you've done so well getting this far and wish you all the best for the last trimester. (If you are at that stage now!) xx

Wildflower, no worries about the moan, I so get it. It's so hard to be happy for others even though you really want to be. I'm so happy for the cc's on here but when it come to hearing work colleagues or friends becoming pregnant there is a part of me feeling like I so want it to be me.  I also think this time of year highlights it when I see friends doing Christmassy things with their children. It certainly is a roller coaster that only us ladies will ever understand. Big hugs. Xx

Amoeba, I'm so glad these early stage are still ok. Very anxious time but such a well deserved Xmas pressie. I always think if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant, bring on the nausea so I know somethings happening but guessing when you feel nauseous it's not nice! Hope you managed to eat something. Hope things get better with DH. Xx

Lillie, whoop with the weight loss, that brilliant, especially with the temptation of yummy foods this time of year. Xx

Amy, great you got to the gym lots last week. I forgot, are you back to old gym or still at the fitness first? Running challenge was day 2 this morning. All good, me and DH did 6 miles yesterday and 3.2miles today. Feel good after getting out.  

Muchmore, hope the choir singing went well. Xx

Nahla, how about Xmas day twins! I hope you last a bit longer. Fx crossed. 

Hope you all doing ok lovely friends. I did get my tree up, mulled wine has been drunk and DH is now making a lovely chicken casserole. Feeling festive and happy. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well dh knows! We were having a chat trying to sort things out and apparently the issue is me not wanting sex! So I told him he won't be getting sex for the 8 months as a miracle has happened and I'm 5 weeks pregnant. There was little reaction tbh 😔😔 He claims he's happy and over the moon but that is not shown at all. Let's see if things change xx


----------



## wildflower

Ameoba I'm so sorry about your dh lovely. Men can get so stuck on the sex issue to the point where it just breaks communication  I hope he comes round xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba I'm glad you have told dh, I hope you can work things out x  

Beccaboo I only lasted 45 minutes at fitness first, the stepper was rubbish so I went straight back to pure gym!   I have been five times this week but I'm sure the chocolate puddings I have eaten have more than cancelled out the exercise!   well done with the first two days of the running challenge, especially if the weather was as wet & miserable there as it was here. Good work with getting the Christmas tree decorated, I hope you enjoyed the chicken casserole x  

Wildflower I think the follow up would be a good idea & also the counselling, especially if they are familiar with ivf related issues. You are always allowed to moan to us, I think after everything we have all been through we should all be proud of how well we cope   There are some good quotes on Pinterest if you search for 'infertility quotes', I liked one that said ' a small crack isn't a sign that you are broken, it is a sign that you were put to the test & didn't fall apart'   I hope you enjoy your day with rose tomorrow & that work goes well, take care x  

Welshweasel it's nice to hear from you & congratulations on getting to 29 weeks, I hope the anxiety continues to ease x  

Lillie great work with the weight loss   I like the sound of the 3d shortbread Christmas tree   I hope you had a good time at the garden centre & found your Christmas spirit   I haven't seen the mini melt in the middle chocolate puddings this year, I've been eating the ones in black pots in a black cardboard package but I'm sure they will be good  

Cara I hope your Christmas party at work went well & you have had chance to rest a bit x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Smileycat

Hello lovely ladies!

Hope the weekend has been good to you  

I thought I would decorate my post to get in the xmas spirit. I toast you all a glass of mulled wine (and non alcohol version for the pregnant ladies)  - cheers! 

          

Beccaboo - Hope you had a lovely afternoon putting the tree up and drinking mulled wine. Did you watch any xmas movies? That's great that they've got into the xmas spirit in your office. It's very unfestive in our office, although we are doing xmas jumper day, which I'm looking forward to.  The stinging feeling in my arms has calmed down and now it's just itchy, which I think (hope) is a good sign that my body is creating antibodies.  

Lillie - Congrats on the weight loss honey - yay! I had a gingerbread latte from Starbucks today as my weekly caffeine treat and it was lush! Must try salted caramel - did you mention they do a skinny versions?? BTW you will smash your exams in Jan I'm sure. 2016 will be your year. 

Helen - lovely to hear from you. Sorry that you're having a hard time, it is a difficult journey and we all deal with the challenges in our own way.  Take your time to find that happy space. In the meantime have a lovely christmas, if we don't hear from you before. Big hug. 

Sarah - I hope you're feeling bit better.  We'll be here for you when you're ready to come back. Big hug to you too.

Welshweasel - so lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the anxiety but I think it is understandable given our circumstances. I'm so pleased that your pregnancy is going well. Everything crossed for you hun. Please stay in touch and let us know how you're getting on.

Snowy - I hope you're ok. Please come back soon. I like reading your updates.

Amy - Is your DP back yet?? 7000 steps in an hour is amazing! You must have buns of steel  

Kalm -Must be freaky having ripple belly from your LO wriggling!  Pleased the appointment with your GP went well. Do u
you have any more appointments before the birth?  Hope the nurse furniture delivery isn't stressing you out and it gets resolved soon. What a palaver!

Nahla - congrats on your scan and great that you have a date.  Not long to go until you meet your little ones  

Cara - wow symptoms already! That must be comforting for you. Hope you enjoyed your day off today, you work such long hours. 

Wildflower - well done for surviving your first week in your new role. Hope the flexi time is working well for you. Sending you big hug at this difficult time.

Muchmore - hope the concert was a success.

Amoeba - I do hope you can work things out with your DH. It was probably a shock for him and he'll come round soon and get excited about it all. 

AFM,  I had a great weekend finishing my xmas shopping. My DH will do the wrapping as I'm rubbish at it.  We're also ecstatic that my AF finally made an appearance today. I took the progesterone over a week ago and was getting worried that it hadn't arrived. For me, it's a sign that my body is returning to normal from the MMC.  Can't believe it's nearly the end of the year. It's also my birthday on new years eve - eek! Honestly, I can't wait for this year to be over, it has been the most difficult year, but I'm determined not to let it bring me down.

Here's hoping 2016 brings happiness to the Crazy Clementines. I'm really excited about the CC babies! Can't believe we came together in April. I was so naive about this process, infertility in general, how it affects relationships, friendships, your mind and your body. Thanks to your wise words, encouragement and support I feel better informed, warmly supported and ready to go again!

Night night ladies

xx


----------



## Nahla

welshweasel, welcome back! 

amoeba, men! sex does play such an impotant role to them! well, after delivery you probably wont be in the mood for a while as well... my ex did take that personal and it contributed as well to our separation as many other issues. 

wildflower: I think it just takes time. counselling and follow up seems right to me. sorry you are struggling... 

lillie congrats for having lost weight! you are on the right track! 

re christmas babies: I would prefer to have them 2016 as christmas would still be a little early. 34 weeks on dec. 28 th... and I dont like thrm to have birthday at christmas day... 
so far everything quiet...


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all!
Thought I'd come on this morning as I'm not sure I'll have much time for posts the rest of the week. I worked out last night that this week I'm working 45 hours! I have the weekend off so I'm actually working Monday to Friday for a change. The hours might increase tomorrow as there's a team meeting. I'm sleeping over tonight so should finish at 10.30am but may have to stay for the meeting. The last team meeting lasted 6 hours! We're being audited this week so things are likely to be busy!

Nahla: I hope everything stays quiet and you don't have Christmas babies. 

Smileycat: I'm not sure the nausea etc is pregnancy related. I've struggled with it since I started the progynova tablets. Apparently I'm sensitive to estrogen. Adding the progesterone just made it worse. I've also still got this horrid cold so a lot of what I'm feeling may be down to that. DH has caught my cold and I actually feel like I've recaught it as feel much worse than I did a few days ago! I am incredibly tired, even more than I normally am with my long hours, don't know if that's a pregnancy symptom. I had a lovely day off yesterday despite feeling quite grotty.

Amy: the Christmas party at work was a resounding success. Exhausting though! It was one of those days where I got to the end with no idea of how I'd managed to achieve everything I had! Had a lovely day of yesterday.

Amoeba: I'm pleased you've told DH, I really hope things get better between you.

Beccaboo: yay for tree up and mulled wine! Christmas is really close now!

Wildflower: sorry your struggling just now. Be kind to yourself lovely.

Hi welshweasel nice to hear from you. Glad you are doing well.

Right, suppose I'd better get up and go to work! We're going down to my parents at the weekend to have Christmas with them sothat's something to look forward to!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Cara, I'm the same as you regarding tiredness and nausea! After a shopping trip yesterday I had to have a nap...I am on no extra drugs so have to assume it's all pregnancy symptoms.. plus the constant trips to the loo are an inconvenience 😳😳 x


----------



## Nahla

Cara and Amoeba, I am sure exhaustion and nausea are pregnancy related. I had both until about 14 weeks. Was not able to enjoy 1st trimester...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Nahla, hopefully it will ease by 14 weeks - only another 9 to go 😅 I doubt I'll enjoy it anyway as an petrified every time I go to the loo. I think once I get past 6 weeks I will relax slightly more, am giving myself milestones xx

Hoping your babies stay out until January xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone.

Amoeba, they say tiredness is a symptom of early pregnancy. Is it only this week to go for you and then the schools break up? You will have to get lots of little naps in then! Glad DH knows and hope he comes round to the idea soon. xx

Hi Cara, make sure you try and rest lots in your 45 hours working week too. xx Glad you have the weekend coming up off though so maybe you can catch up on the rest then. It will be nice that you have something planned with you parents. Take care my lovely. xx

Nahla, I hope you too can last longer than christmas too. fx crossed you have a 2016 baby. xx

Smileycat, loving your decorative post  I watched Elf on Sunday, that has to be a classic. One of my favourites though, which hardly ever gets a mention is Deck the Halls. Its about a family trying to go all out with decorating the outside of their house with lights so it can be seen from space. I just love that film so Im saving it for this coming weekend  Plus Love Actually is a favourite but not one that DH ever wants to watch, its a bit too chick flicky for him! 
Im so glad AF has turned up for you and yes, its been a tough year. I hope we can all start off 2016 with some good news and more babies on this board. Im just keeping very positive about it being our year. xx

Amy, haha, that must be the shortest time anyone has spent at a gym before cancelling! hehe. 5 times gym is brilliant. DH has opted for the sticky toffee puds from m&s for xmas day and we have already picked up our party food bits for xmas eve. 

Wildflower, I hope you are having a nice day off today. 

Sarah, If you are reading then hello. I miss your posts. I so hope you are doing ok since I know you said you are finding it all difficult. I hope work is ok and you are not too rushed off your feet with last minute xmas shoppers. Big hugs.

Hi Snowy. Thinking of you lots too. Not long until time off for you for christmas, I bet you are counting down the days. Hopeing you are and baby snowy are well and had good weekends 

Kalm, Did you manage to sort out the nursery furniture saga? I hope so. xx

Hello Helen, nickynack LJH, Westies, Welshweasel and anyone else reading along. 

I had mentioned to you all in my last follow up the clinic said we could have two embroyos put back on next go (if we have 2 that is) Me and DH had chatted and said we would go for two but think Ive slightly scared myself reading up on risks of twins on Dr Google today. (Dr google has alot to answer for!) I know that 2 might not stick and that twins isnt guarenteed even if you have 2 put back but its questioned my thoughts on it. I have time yet to decide what we do.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely cc's I'm checking in as don't want to loose touch  

There are far too ,any posts for me to read back but I hope you are all doing ok and getting in the festive swing?

I've done all my Christmas shopping just got to get everything wrapped so feeling a bit more relaxed about it all now and hopefully I can relax and enjoy the festive build up   Had my works Xmas meal on Friday which was good and going out with friends for a meal and maybe a glass of prosecco on Wed as work the next day and I can't drinks on a schools night!! Still not heard about us having a funded cycle yet so going to leave it till Fri and then call the clinic to see if there is any news, so fx. My ankle is not feeling great and is still painful and stiff so hoping that when I join the gym and do some swimming in the new year will help otherwise may have to revert to chopping it off  

Getting on a lot better with my sisters little boy Harry and we finding it all a lot easier so my councillors advise of the 'auntie hat' was great  


Anyway I really hope we can all keep in touch and keep this board going so we can continue to support each other on our journeys  

Lots of love to you all and I will do more posts as I catch up, just finding it hard to get on with life with another year of IVF or failed IVF cycles looming over me


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's,

*amoeba* I'm so glad you told your DH, it had been worrying me! And you never know it might not be 8 months with no sex, lots of ladies on the pregnancy board actually had more interest in it than before, especially during 2nd trimester, and also towards the end it can help speed baby up if they are getting late. It does no harm to baby, so as long as you haven't been advised medically against it, you can go for it! I think we just have to appreciate the guys have their needs too, and especially with all the turmoil of stopping IVF, hoping for adoption but then getting told you couldn't bc of your parents living with you, he may just need some intimacy to help him at what has been a hard time. Of course other ways to achieve that than sex too if you don't feel like it. I am sure he is really thrilled at the news, but I bet it is also a shock after so long trying, and no success with IVF etc.. It will take a while to sink in and become real. It is easier for us because we have the symptoms to experience. My DP didn't really get so excited until first scan, also because obviously we were so afraid of Mmc again, but he was most excited after 10 week scan when little one really started to look baby like and not just a little blob. Fx you can work through the tough patch and be closer than ever.

*amy* cardigan is almost finished... Hopefully by Xmas for sure. I'm going to shop for pattern and wool for baby stuff so I have it ready to start. I liked your "crack" comment. Another one I like is " everyone cracks at some point, but it is how the light gets in." I think sometimes we shouldn't feel bad about being down or feeling negative, it's a natural thing and kind of by accepting that it makes it easier and we know in time things will change and get better.

*welshweasel* so lovely to hear from you! Are you stalking the pregnancy board too?  I am glad you have been doing well and the anxiety you were experiencing is getting less.

Hm.. I'm about out of battery so will post and carry on from computer instead!


----------



## KALM

*Cara* busy week ahead.. just remember that you and little one are number one priority now, and try to get as much rest as you can amongst it all. I found my whole perspective on things did shift once pregnant, and I knew I had to take things easier and have less stress in my life, and say no a lot more to things at work, and not work late and just accept I could only do so much in the standard hours etc.. My health, and keeping baby well were the most important things.

*Lillie* go you on the weight loss.. impressive 

*Smiley* yay for AF showing!  It does always amuse me that at times we can be so happy that it shows, and others so absolutely dejected when it does! Its not easy being a woman! Glad the arms seem to be doing a bit better too and you had a good xmas shop - I love that satisfying feeling when you know you got everything you set out to! I do have more appointments.. have 32 week scan and consultant appt next week, then 34 week midwife appt after xmas, then 36 week scan and consultant appt and it goes on... The nursery saga continues as we still don't know when the changing dresser will be delivered.. need to chase again on it tomorrow. We (well DP not me) put the cot up on the weekend which was quite exciting 

*Beccaboo* I've not seen that Deck the Halls film, will have to look out for it! Sorry you freaked yourself out on the twins thing! It is a lot to think about.

*Nicky * sorry to hear the ankle is still giving you grief. Try not to feeling too negatively about next year hon.. so much can change in such a short time and sometimes when you least expect it. I always remember one year where I felt my life hadn't changed at all and for a friend of mine in the same space of time she'd met a new man on holiday, he was from Australia and they got on like a house on fire, she came back from holiday, a month after visited him in Oz for one week, came home and decided to go for it and sold her house and gave up her job and emigrated out there to be with him! And it worked, and they are now married with 2 kids. I felt a bit down that her life had taken such an amazing turn whilst mine was unchanged, but I think we all have years like that, and then other years come where at the start of the year you never could have predicted the change that will have occurred by the end. Also remember whilst it feels like you've been through a lot, its only 2 tries, and for me try no. 3 was the one, and there is every chance it will be for you too. Send your body positive vibes that it can do this, and that you will get pregnant!

AFM I am so glad you guys are excited about the not too far away delivery of baby CC's. I am always concious that about this time last year, whilst I was happy for my old cycle buddies I did find it hard when they started going on maternity leave, and having their little ones, because I had wanted that so so much to be me and it was probably the hardest time for me. It was made worse when my FET just before what would have been my original due date was unsuccessful too. So please if you ever want to hear less about pregnancy and LO's do just say, because I'll totally understand where you are coming from. My heartburn reached new levels last night and today, but I feel bad to complain about it. I think I really have to cut down portion sizes or something to see if that helps, but they say in the next few weeks as baby drops then it will get easier. It will be so so nice when I have heartburn free days again.

Hi to Wildflower, Helen, Westies, Sarah, Snowy, BabyCakes, and anyone else I missed out...


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Kalm and I know you are right I need to pick myself up and have said to myself I must do after Christmas is over and get a grip! I need to get to the gym and get healthy and my head right before our next cycle. Funding or not we will have one last go and I really do hope it is our time as we both need a break in life and a bit of good luck. 

Please don't any of you cc's feel you can't share ur pregnancy views - well not on my behalf anyway. Yes it is hard to cope sometimes with people been pregnant but not with you ladies on here as I personally feel like you all deserve it after what you have been through and gives me hope and I know that you all know still how the rest of us who are still feeling. So please don't stop on my behalf I'm happy for you 😘 xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm well done with the cardigan, is it a Christmas present? It will be exciting to move on to knitting for your baby   my mum just knitted me some leg warmers & they are perfect for wearing to & from the gym as they fill the gap between my trainers & my gym leggings   there are some really good quotes about & I like that there are lots of positive ones   exciting that the cot is up!   I think it is amazing that we all started this journey together hoping to be parents & now for some that is going to be a reality, I am looking forwards to hearing about babies arriving after everything you have all been through to get to this point x  

Nickynack well done with the Christmas shopping, I hope you hear good news about the funding soon   Great that you & Harry are getting on better   sorry to hear about your ankle I hope it is well enough for you to start swimming in the new year   hopefully 2016 will be a lucky year x  

Beccaboo the staff at fitness first asked me why I was leaving & I said it was because their steppers were rubbish, I think they thought I was a bit mad!   there is lots of nice party food in m&s now   I have had one single embryo transfer & two double transfers so far, I would definitely go for putting back two just to increase your chances, I guess it might also depend whether the embryos are good enough to freeze if you only wanted to put one back especially if your fet is covered by nhs funding. Not long now until your holiday! x  

Lillie I saw the mini melt in the middle chocolate puddings today & they look the same, hope you get to try them soon x  

Smileycat I am loving the step counter on the new steppers, the old ones didn't count steps, I'm sure my treats cancel out any good work I do!   great news that af finally arrived, I'm truly sorry that 2015 was such a rubbish year but fx that with Dr g working his magic 2016 will be your year x  

Cara great that the party went well, it doesn't sound like you are getting much time to rest   I hope this week goes well & you have a nice time at your parents x  

Nahla I hope your babies wait until 2016 to make an appearance x  

Amoeba hopefully all the pregnancy symptoms are a really good sign x  

Muchmore I hope your concert went well, sounds like you had a busy week with the trip to Guildford, Mumford & sons & the choir concert x  

Rach how did you get on? Hope you got good news x  

Hello ljh, sarah, Westies, snowy, helen & anyone else I've missed  

Dp arrived back safely but ended up with one of his teammates cases instead of his!   he said they were really similar so I asked if they thought to label them but apparently not!   Hopefully he will get down to London during the week to swop them over. No gyming tonight as it was his 45th birthday today but he had to go to a funeral in Birmingham, I made a cake & we had that before he started work, he is still convinced that he isn't really that old, I told him he will always be old to me!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs, I am momentarily out of hiding. 

Kalm - I remember the heartburn well. Have you tried sleeping propped up? I think I had three pillows in the end and slept almost completely upright even after ranitidine and Gaviscon. I'm glad you've got your cot up. It is exciting that there will be babies arriving for some of us soon; personally I would never want anybody to feel like they couldn't talk about it as much as they wanted for fear of upsetting me. It is hard sometimes, but I always have the option of popping back when I'm feeling better so from my point of view baby talk is more than ok.

NickyNack - I'm sorry to hear your ankle is still trouble but it's great that you can put your auntie hat on. 

Beccaboo - I would leave any final decisions re: one embryo vs. two until the day. It sounds last-minute and unplanned but I think your decision can be very much based on embryo quality. We were totally prepared to have two put back last time (though unfortunately ended up with none) and I think we would consider it again next time if there wasn't an outright front runner on transfer day. It's one of those play it by ear things maybe. Thank you for thinking of me. 

Amoeba and Cara - I also think the tiredness/nausea could be much to do with your recent wonderful news. Hope it eases off soon. I think the nausea comes earlier than you might expect. It's awkward feeling so grim, especially in those early days, because you feel so happy that you're pregnant but can physically feel horrible!

Amoeba I'm glad you've told DH about the little miracle you're growing. I hope he starts to show his excitement a bit more. 

Smileycat - Well done on getting the Christmas shopping done. I got DW to do most of my wrapping too.  Glad you're physically getting back to normal. It feels weird hoping for AF to arrive but it's definitely a good sign. Thank you for thinking of me too. 

Amy - I hope you are enjoying the chocolate puddings. I'm sure the stepper cancels at least some of the naughty things out. M&S had half price party food the other day, did you get some? We filled the freezer ready for over Christmas, yum.

wildflower - I hope you feel more positive soon  I can empathise completely. It's a hard process to come to terms with.

lillie - Well done on your weight loss! It's so hard to do at this time of year as well.

Hi welshweasel, 29 weeks, wow! Time has flown so much, I hope you feel less anxious soon. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok wherever you're at.

AFM I need a kick up the bum to be fair, I'm just not quite sure what's going to be the most effective. DW told me earlier that I should be happy because we're cycling again and if I don't stop being miserable, I'm going to miss the best of Christmas with her and DS. While true, the 'tough love' didn't really do it for me. I think she realised that because she popped into work to see me at lunchtime with a Costa coffee-shaped peace offering. A friend sent me a message today to tell me about her pregnancy before she put it on ********; it was very kind of her to give me the opportunity to avoid her scan photos, and she's been TTC for around 2 years now so she understands where I'm at. I'm so happy for her - this baby is much longed for - but she's due in June (as I would have been, had FET #2 been successful) so that went down like a lead balloon this morning.  I wish pregnancy was contagious.

I saw something that said 'forget all the reasons why it won't work and believe the one reason it will'. I'm trying really hard to. I feel ridiculously sorry for myself at the moment and it's silly really; I have so much to look forward to and be grateful for, which makes me feel more guilty.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah I'm sorry you are struggling but pleased you came out of hiding   Remember you got pregnant from your fresh cycle so there is every reason to be positive that this fresh cycle might work too   There is a quote that says put on your positives pants & I'm pretty sure they need to be orange ones!   we will all be here to support you through your cycle x


----------



## wildflower

Sarah - so sorry you are in a tough place right now. I usually find that starting another cycle makes me feel quite positive but maybe you just need to get past christmas and on to one of the first appointments before the positivity kicks in? 
Hearing what you write it reminds me a bit of what is going on with me - I sometimes end up down bad thought patterns where I just constantly think about the friends who get pregnant so easily and I go round and round thinking of them and feeling bad. But when I have moments just focussed on my family or spend time with friends who are happily families of three then I feel much happier. I wonder if CBT type training would help - trying to make note of when your brain is going down that path and try to pull back and think of more positive things. Like maybe you could try to visualise your next tx ending with a BFP and focus on that and really try to make that possibility a real thing in your mind to look forward too? 
Big hugs lovely xxx

Amy - glad to hear DP arrived home safely. I hope you guys get to celebrate his birthday in style! Thank you for the push - I did actually book a follow up today, it isn't until the 18th of Feb so ages away, but that is ok - there is no rush and hopefully by then I'll be in a much better place and it will be useful to provide closure

KALM - hugs for the journey you have been through to get where you are now and it is so lovely that you are well in to the third trimester now. Getting the cot up is such a fantastic milestone to reach  What are you planning to knit first for baby?

NickyNack - good to hear the counselling has had positive results in making your auntie relationships better and easier to handle xxx

Cara & Amoeba - rest well both of you, I hope you both find ways of coping with and manage the nausea and exhaustion. Rest and crackers or something like that?! xxx

Beccaboo - Loving your festive movie suggestions - Elf is great! I guess the putting two back thing might just be a case of patience? Does 1 transfer of 2 embies = 2 transfers of 1 embies? So maybe it makes sense to take it slowly and transfer 1 embie at a time? 

Smileycat - here's to lots of good new for 2016. 

Hi and hugs to LJH, Helen, Snowy, Westies, Goldie, Babycakes, Nahla and everyone else reading xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I need your lucky pants Amy and babyninja's little men.  I've had cbt in the past wildflower for depression/anxiety in general and found it very helpful so it might be something that could work again. Some days I'm completely absorbed in family and friends and the present, but some moments I can't get my head out of my ass.  If I didn't laugh, I'd cry. 

Should hopefully get my AMH results on Thu, plus the other blood tests I had (FSH maybe?) so that'll be one thing less to worry about.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello crazy clems  
It is I, the Much night owl  I was seriously going to bed at 10 when I suddenly got inspired and started working again  
Welshweasel how fabulous to hear from you! I often think of you "silent clems" and wonder how you're doing so it was wonderful to have your news. All the very very best for the final trimester. 
Sarah it made my day to read your post and have you back for a bit. It's funny but you really do miss people when they don't post for a while. I always found that the grief of a failed cycle was a thoroughly unpredictable beast that could still be pulling me down even weeks and months after a bfn. And it is so often not a terrible sadness, just a weariness and an inability to feel positive about the future. Lots of hugs to you  
Amoeba I'm glad you told dh. I too hope he can start to show his feelings more and that you can both find a better place in future. This stuff takes more of a toll than we know. 
Cara I hope you start to feel better soon. 
Amy I'm glad you've got DP back in more or less one piece  
Lillie you are a wait loss hero  
Nickynack sorry the ankle is still giving you trouble. I'm guessing cold damp weather doesn't help either. 
Wildflower I really hope the difficult moments are giving way to more positive ones with your little dd and your dh. 
Kalm I wanted to agree heartily with nickynack and Sarah: I love hearing all the pg stuff, and if it ever did get too much then I could just stay away for a day or so. But actually it's not at all like when I struggle with my friends who've got pg easily. I feel genuinely thrilled for you and love knowing how you are. And soon you will have a whole heap of crazy clem aunties taking an obsessive interest in all the new clem babies  
AFM, so yes, my busy week went fine ... The choir concert was great, then we had our annual gathering to watch the Muppets Christmas Carol on Sunday night (my personal fave Christmas film),  and today I have wrapped presents, done admin, manned the shop for a bit and done a fair bit of work. Tomorrow I'm helping a friend to buy the stuff for 40 hampers for families who have no food or gifts at Christmas. One day I'll have a holiday ... Well, in 17 days' time in fact.
Ok sleep calls


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello  

Hi Nickynack, lovely to hear from you. Im glad you have shopping and wrapping done and can enjoy the xmas build up now. My xmas works party is this friday so really looking forward to that and getting dressed up for the occasion, I have my new black dress to wear  
Glad 'auntie hat' has come on, sounds a great way to approach it. I like to think of new year, new start, another IVF go yes but take it one step at a time. xx

Hi Kalm, I for one love hearing how all your pregnancies are going and will love to hear baby news. It gives me hope and im just so excited for you all. Thanks for thinking of us though. 

Hi Amy, you are good making DP his birthday cake, was it a chocolate one  I hope you had a slice too! Yes lots to think about having two put back or not, I think I just read a bit too much about the risks associated with twins and then it got me thinking...too much! Yes holiday not long away and very excited. 

Hi Sarah, Lovely to hear from you and glad you came out of hiding to say hi. xx I kind of agree with your DW that you dont want to let Christmas fly by without feeling a little happiness, which Im sure you do. I know it is easier said than done though isnt it. As much as Christmas should be fun times I do also find it has that ability (not sure if ability is the right word!) whwere it can get you thinking about the year that we have had, the things that didnt go our way and a bit of anxiety about what the new year will bring. Positive little steps though Sarah and hope we can all support each other through the days.  
I also think you are right about the 1 vs 2 transfer, think of first few steps of the cycle first and then make our decision later. 

Wildflower, I am glad you got you follow up booked in. It might just give you that closure you need. 

Hi Muchmore, I love how you put it, that we could be Auntie Crazy Clems to all the PG ladies LO's! It sounds like you had a busy but very productive weekend and how great are you doing the hampers for other families. How kind to do something like that at Christmas and thinking of others less fortunate. xx Oh yes, holiday for you too to Disney is'nt it. That will certainly cure the January blue's for sure!

Hello everyone else, any other CC's that would like to pop in and say hi, i miss you all.  

Catch up later.
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hello ladies, hope you're all well xx  


Am stressing today as getting lots of cramps, no blood/spotting but haven't really had cramps and they've started today. Boobs are still sore and still have nausea but worrying all the same 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔 xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amoeba, 
I think cramps can be normal in early pregnancy. I didnt have any when I got my BFP but Im sure some of our pg CC's had some in the early stages. I think if your boobs are still sore and the nausea is still there then that is a good sign. I know its a stressful time. Heres some baby dust your way xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba I hope the cramps are just part of early pregnancy x  

Beccaboo dp isn't a big fan of icing so I just made a plain victoria sponge with jam & lemon butter cream in the middle & icing sugar to dust the top & 'happy birthday' candles, I did have a slice, would have been rude not to!   Definitely best to wait until nearer the time with decisions on how many to put back, I think I would want to know whether any I wasn't transferring were good enough to freeze, would be a shame not to give them a chance if they couldn't be frozen x  

Muchmore I hope the shopping for the christmas hampers has gone well, what a nice thing to do   what are the plans for your holiday? I know you said you would like to go to disney but I didn't know you had booked anything, how exciting! x  

Sarah maybe you could ask dw to buy you some lucky orange pants for christmas   I have been spreading the orange love on my clinic buddies board & although they think I'm a bit bonkers they have embraced it, two are currently pregnant & waiting for early scans this week & one has had her early scan, a few others have some new orange bits for when they start treatment in the new year, I appreciate it isn't the orangeness that made a difference but I think the positivity & having something to believe in has got to help   I hope that the blood tests results bring good news & you are having a better day today x  

Wildflower well done with booking your follow up, hopefully it will help   how is work today? I hope your new colleagues are nice & you are enjoying it x  

Westies not sure if you are still reading but I hope you are doing ok & getting some answers for what to do next x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Nahla

Hi lovely ladies, 

I read every comment but often dont have time to do many personals. so here are a few: 

Amoeba, try to relax and put your feet up.. the best thing you can do atm

Sarah: I am sorry you do feel so negative. I am sure as soon as you start the rollercoaster again you will feel better. I always felt so much better when something was going on

Nickynack, sorry you are still struggling with the ankle

beccaboo, I cant really give advice re 1 or 2 embies... I always took back two from the first cycle, got many bfns and the 2 bfp I got were twins... well, and I am the best example for complicated twin pregnancies. but if these two will come out healthily and not too early ( fx) then I will have been blessed and the overall outcome will be good! 

xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies.....

amoeba fx it's growing pains/settling in pains! glad dh is on board hopefully things will improve!

Sarah how u feeling hun? I can totally relate to how u feel sending  

Amy that cake sounds delisH! how many steps did u hav to do for that!! I will invest in some mini melt in the middles....they probably hav less points haha

Nickynack how are u? any news on the funding?

muchmore the hamper is a lovely idea....my Xmas bit is to buy a man who sits around the town asking for spare food a maccie d...

wildflower I think the follow up may help an will soon b here! hope ur still enjoying ur new job!

westies if ur still reading I hope ur OK an finding a way forward hun x

snowy hope u am baby snowy are OK too!

kalm hope ur OK hun an enjoying ur milestones....pls keep us posted....I hope some of us on here are 3rd time lucky!! I may hav missed a post but has the nursery furniture been sorted?

hello any1 I hav missed!!

afm had a few really difficult days had a total meltdown last night an it's kind of continued today....just feel like giving up or as I said to my friend earlier....walkin out the door an leaving everything behind.....think things hav got on top of me an am super stressed with Xmas an exams! I said to dh I wanted to quit this whole thing an he cannot understand why....I feel it's takin over my life!! I know I will live to regret it though!! to top it all off dh has been signed off with a stomach ulcer....just what we need b4 Xmas...he doesn't get sick pay either ....grrr! I feel like this has been such a crappy yr an not sure I can face another like it.....af was due sat an she hasn't turned up so I can see it now....Xmas morning....a nice little reminder my bean decided not to stay...so close yet so far!! every1 around me seems to get a happy ending lol a colleague at work has cancelled her place at the department lunch nxt week....I thinkin I was being nice said will hav to arrange another in Jan/feb as a after Xmas pick me up.....her reply....yea we can have a meal to celebrate the birth of my grandchild!! (she knows about the position an the fact if my 1st tx had worked my due date was extremely close to her daughters!!) I sound so bitter....I know!!

anyway sorry ladies for the afm post an doom an gloom but feels like nobody "gets me" I think some of u ladies may know where I am coming from! xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Lillie sending hugs      I know exactly where you're coming from as I've been there and had the meltdowns. Take some time out from ttc and get yourself back on an even keel - you need to be at full strength for your next round, and I fully believe you will get there xx   

Nahla thanks for the advice, am certain you're twins will stay put long enough and be very healthy xxx I am so proud of you doing this on your own and going to have 3 very young kids, kudos to you xxx

Amy cake sounds lush, never had a lemon buttercream in a Victoria sponge - tonight had a slice of my mums strawberry jam & cream one Xx

Muchmore a muppets Christmas carol is a must watch at this time of year - love that film xx

Sarah how you feeling X hope you're able to see a brighter light soon. It does get too much sometimes but try to keep the positivity. Hope the bloods went ok too xx

Hello to the rest of the ccs and am glad we're all here for each other, no one understands what it's like except those who've been there xxx 

AFM spoke to a friend's wife who is a midwife and she has reassured me that both the cramps and  my anxiety about them are totally normal, so can relax for a few more days - well relax as much as I can when I'm wrestling with my food which seems to think it doesn't need to stay in my stomach 😱🤔 😷😖😊 xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie I'm so sorry you are struggling at the moment     It is completely understandable, lots of people would struggle just with the studying & you have been working & going through treatment as well so I think you have done incredibly   Please don't see this year as having been a disaster, you have olaf & some other great frosties waiting for you, you could always take a bit of a break from treatment for a while as your frosties will be ok waiting for you to be ready   I'm sorry to hear about dh, hopefully you are getting all the crxp out of the way now & 2016 will be a much better year x  

Amoeba I'm pleased to hear the midwife has reassured you x


----------



## LJH80

Wow I've just caught up on the last week and sad to see we have lost a few people, I hope it's not forever and the group can be back to its best again soon.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone 

Lillie I 'get you' I feel exactly the same and I too cannot face the thought of going through it all again and also worry it might be our last go so more pressure   sorry about ur poor DH too bless him on top of everything else. As Amy says you have ur frosties and coping with this and exams would try anyone   I'm still waiting to hear re my funding and think I may call the clinic to see if they have heard anything. Chin up Hun, next year will ur year I'm sure xx

Ameoba - glad ur mind has been put to rest and hopefully you can relax now a bit xx

Amy - glad DH has returned home and the Vitoria soigné sounds lovely xx I had a m&s igloo for my dessert today by the way which I recommend 😋 xx

Muchmore - what a lovely idea the hampers are and agree with Lillie re muppets Christmas carol - I watched it the other night   and also love a bit of Elf and Deck the Halls like Beccaboo   xx

Beccaboo - I bet you will look fab in ur LBD and hope you enjoy ur works night out and yes new year new start - hopefully it will be our time Hun xxx

Kalm - glad ur cot is up, how exciting 😁😁😁 hope ur LO drops into place soon and that heartburn wears off xx

Wildflower - glad you have a follow up booked in xx

Sarah - nice to hear from you and hope you can start to enjoy the festive build up with ur little family xx

AFM - I gave a bleeding black eye 😲 I woke up with it Sunday morning and have been racking my brain since how I got it?! I think I banged my nose on the taxi door as I got in in Fri night but it's got really dark now just underneath and sick of everyone looking at me as if I'm a beaten woman lol!! One of the council tenants today on a visit asked me  if my fella had beaten me up today and offered to fill him in for me   Will look great on my night out tomorrow night out with the girls   Oh well concealer alert!! Having my hair done before the meal tomorrow and going to ask her to make it all curly for me  

Will try to check in before I go out - hope everyone else is ok xxx off to get my Luther fix now, hope it isn't too scary!! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hello lovelies.

Nahla - You are so right about feeling better once everything starts to move along. I know I'll be ok when we get started, and at least I have the busy Christmas period to keep me occupied in the meantime. I hope your two stay put until the new year!

NickyNack - Oh noo, a black eye, I hope it's better soon. Enjoy your night out tomorrow.

Amoeba - Glad you're feeling reassured; it is totally normal to have cramps and feel generally crappy, especially in the first few weeks.

lillie - Sending you lots of love  I know what you mean about wanting to throw the towel in, most days I feel like I want to give this all up and get stinking drunk... but we can totally do this, 2016 is going to be so much better.

Amy - I do think the orange thing helps, like you say because of the positivity and having something to focus on. I'm happy to do anything that may make a difference, however crazy, just because taking your mind off how crap this process is helps if nothing else. I have my lovely crochet fertility frog that my friend made for me on our last FET so he's our little mascot again this time.

MuchMore - You said it better than me, that's exactly what it is, a weariness. But though some days are hard, other days feel ok.  Glad you are doing lots of Christmassy stuff, and how lovely to make those hampers. True Christmas spirit.

Hi Beccaboo, Amy, Snowy, wildflower, Smileycat, Westies, LJH, anybody else lurking.

Had my work Christmas night out tonight and home by 9:30pm! I had one glass of prosecco (my first drink in 6 weeks, so I really enjoyed that!) but came home after our meal out instead of going for mulled wine... booo but I'm being super good. It was a lovely evening and I'm feeling much more Christmassy now. Work is getting full on so it's keeping me very busy, which is a good thing. I'm trying hard to think of all the good things, which is quite tiring because I have to concentrate more but I'm making the effort so at least I know I'm ok. I know myself very well so I can tell when things are starting to get more than I can handle and right now, I'm on top of it all. Two more sleeps until our next appointment.


----------



## CaraJ

Another quiet day for the crazy clems I see! It's a busy time of year. I'm struggling my way through my busy week. I did have to stay for the team meeting yesterday. I was allowed to leave after it had been going on for 4 hours meaning my 45 hour week hasturned into a49 hhour week! It also meant I didn't get lunch yesterday till 3 which played havoc with my nausea. I also found out in the meeting yesterday that the deputy manager had only put half of the paperwork we were supposed to complete by today on the staff computer. So I thought I'd finished by the deadline when actually I've still loads to do. I tried today but am not going to meet the deadline. We've been told we can ask for an extension if we have a good reason. I think being given 1 day to complete 30 documents (some are 42 pages) is a valid reason. We also don't get paperwork time so have to work it around the care of the clients and the running of the house. With all my tiredness and nausea, which was kicking in today, I don't need this added stress! Oh well, 12 hrs plus sleep tomorrow then finishing at 10.30am Friday then a weekend off! Going to my parents for Christmas with them, can't wait!
Apologies for the me post. Am tired, stressed and frustrated with work! Will do personals Friday when I can get some rest!


----------



## Nahla

Cara, maybe you should just announce your pregnancy right now? its early days but at least this would give you reduced hours and guaranteed breaks for a meal... I know normally most women wait until 12 week scan but me too I didnt as I wanted to protect LOs from xrays and nightshifts...


----------



## CaraJ

Nahla I have, everyone, including managers know and all that's changed is I'm not allowed to lift anything. There's no way meal breaks would work and I can't see them agreeing to shortening my shifts. Think I might have to force the issue though as all thisstress and exhaustion can't be good!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Cara work sounds a nightmare for you! The law states that you should be given adequate rest breaks and work adjustments when pregnant. You need to take it easy xx

I haven't told work yet - well secretly told the deputy head to verify whether as an agency worker I would be given paid time off for antenatal...and yes they will pay me. I will probably tell them when I come back after the holidays. I've stopped lifting practical equipment, stating my back is a problem not that I'm pregnant. I try to sit down as much as possible and have been excused from break duty this week.  😀

Hope everyone is doing ok and looking forward to the Xmas madness next week xxx


----------



## Nahla

Cara, I am sure you have the right by law to get extra breaks, less hours and they even have to provide a sofa/bed in Switzerland/Germany for a short break. did you say you work in health care?then you dont have to work with patients with infectious diseases, you dont have to do any injections or anything that could potentially harm your baby...there are various things. Once you know what your rights are, you can deny certain things and just take your break if/when you need it. they cant harm you! of course it is better to do it in agreement but if they dont agree, then yi would stand up for my right and protect my baby! 
sorry you are having a tough time...


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara - Take care of yourself as much as possible; I know in an active, pressured job it can be difficult but you and LO are number one. I regret how much I did when I was pregnant with DS and I wouldn't do it again next time. Sorry you're having such an exhausting time at the moment.

Amoeba - Glad you're getting as much time sitting down as possible. Make the most of it! 

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well and feeling Christmassy. I've had a bit of a nightmare day BUT I have 7(!) different flavours of brownie and mulled apple juice to have in front of the Christmas line up of TV tonight.

I had my pre-treatment baseline scan done today and all my blood results are in - 
TSH 3.72 miu/L
FSH 4.7 iu/L
LH 6.03 iu/L
AMH 26.7

All looking good I think. The nurse said my AMH is very good for my age (phew) and that they'd recommend a low dosage of stimming drugs to avoid OHSS. Dr Google says if your LH is higher than your FSH, it can mean PCOS but I already knew that anyway. At my scan I had 10 follicles on the right and 4 on the left. My left ovary is very difficult to get to, so there might be more but I'm happy with that. I think I want an identical cycle to my first in the hope of an identical outcome  that's it now until our nurse consultation in Jan so hopefully I can stop worrying, enjoy Christmas and leave it until then.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news on those bloods Sarah! Hope you can now relax and have a worry free Xmas with dw and Auron xx 🎄🎉

Tomorrow is last day of term and not do I need it to be, am shattered but got a great note from the headteacher saying how pleased he is with my efforts and how well I've settled in 😊😊 it's also Xmas jumper day (for text Santa) so just tried it on - glad I bought the bigger size so it's a little looser otherwise with the bloating I have I wouldn't be able to hide the pregnancy. Tbh am surprised no one has guessed with the amount of time I spend running to the loo and the fact I've stopped drinking coffee, used to have 4cups a day at work now it's chai latte (almost caffeine free) or fruit tea X

Hope everyone has had a good day xxx


----------



## Nahla

sarah, great news ! all looking fine. now hopefully you can relax a bit and enjoy xmas time before jumping onto the rollercoaster again. 

Amoeba, congrats on the good news re job. seems like they really appreciate you. a good base to tell your news... 


xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba great that the head teacher appreciates your efforts, I hope you enjoy your last day of term x  

Sarah good news that your appointment went well & you can relax & enjoy christmas   love the sound of the brownies, hope you enjoy them & they make up for having a nightmare day x  

Cara I'm sorry you are under so much pressure at work, maybe if they thought the alternative was you being signed off they would be a bit more understanding x  

Nickynack sorry to hear about the black eye, I hope you enjoyed your girls night out & the concealer disguised the black eye x  

Ljh I hope you are doing ok, not long until you have your appointment x  

Lillie I hope you & dh are doing ok  I think with the melt in the middle chocolate puddings being mini you can eat a few!  

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok & enjoy your works Christmas party, I'm sure you will look fab in your new black dress x  

Muchmore I know you are probably busy but I do miss your posts, I hope you are ok x  

Wildflower how are you doing? I hope your new job is going well & the days are getting a little bit easier x  

Kalm how are you doing? Hope all is ok x  

Snowy I hope baby snowy is behaving & you are well x  

Westies I expect you are busy with work but I hope you are ok x  

Smileycat how are things with you? I hope your arms have recovered from the immunes treatment x  

Nahla I hope the twins hold on until the new year x  

Babycakes I hope you & Bert are doing well x  

Helen I hope you are doing ok & that things are getting a little bit easier for you x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

Christmas tree is finally up & there are lots of lights so feeling festive


----------



## Nahla

Amy, your personaly are impressing like always! great that you are feeling x- massy  

afm: last week made lots of christmas cookies with ds ( well, he did create a big mess and I made the cookies...). suffering from ischiatic pain for a week now, can hardly move. dont want to complain, but I am counting the days backwards to be honest. cant wait for xmas to pass, as monday afterwards I will be 34 weeks, which is a bit like a milestone for me as ds was born with 34+1 and I know babies are fine after that date. 

xx


----------



## NickyNack

Just a quick check in as been a crazy day.... So we have been given another funded cycle of IVF   I'm so relieved as taken a bit of the pressure off and I have been so low lately I booked in to see my doctor today who prescribed me anti depressants and as I was literally picking them up from the chemist I got the call so I don't believe in much but I believe in fate ☺ And therefore feel positive about our next cycle which will happen in my next AF which is due 8th Jan!!!!! So I need to stay calm, relax, enjoy Christmas and then get healthy and ready for a really good bash at it!! Things have been strained with DP this week so it's the news we needed to hear. 

We are both off tomorrow as got a funeral to go to unfortunately as my poor sisters DH lost his dad last weekend so will be an emotional day and feel so sorry for him as they were incredibly close 😢

Hope you are all ok Cara think you need to firmly stamp ur feet for ur pregnancy rights bless you and I hope you manage to take it easy and get much needed rest xx

Sarah fab news in ur bloods and looks like we will be cycling together  

Amy glad ur tree is up Hun xx

Beccaboo enjoy ur works do in ur fab LBD xx

Nahla hope ur doing ok and getting plenty of rest. Cookies sound fab and fx you can hold on till after Xmas for that much needed milestone xxx

Lots of love to everyone else and will check in tomorrow night when all calmed down xxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello splendid CCs!
Nickynack that is fantastic news! There will be lots of you cycling in Jan and Feb for us to cheer on  
Nahla I smiled at your DS making mess and you making cookies  I am certainly with you in hoping your LOs stay out till at least 34 weeks. Take it easy won't you. 
Amoeba and cara it's good to hear that your early pg symptoms are still encouraging  I hope that you both manage to find a good balance at work. You both do pretty full on jobs so I can imagine it'd be difficult sometimes  
Amy hoorah for the decs being up at last  
I hope the rest of you are ok and that the quiet days just mean busy clems  
AFM work and Christmas still march forward in their hectic ways. But I can't complain too much as last night I watched Miracle on 34th street while wrapping presents, and then tonight I watched Scrooged round a friend's house, so I'm making space for festive things amongst the madness


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack great news on funded cycle xx  

Muchmore glad you're managing to fit in lots of festive films - Miravle on 34th Street is one of my favourites xx😍

Nahla hope ds didn't make too much mess and that he enjoyed eating the cookies. Sorry to hear of pain and that you won't have to suffer it too long but that the twins stay put until after Xmas xx  

  to all the ccs, hope you all have a good day xx

AFM last day of term


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya all. Yippeee its Friday! Its felt like a long week.

Hi Nickynack, that is brilliant you have managed to get another funded cycle.  How good to know that takes the pressure off you financially. Yes enjoy Christmas now and you can think about going again in the new year. So pleased for you. 
Sorry for the funeral today, thats not so nice for your Friday. Hope you get to do something nice with DP this weekend to help things between you, maybe something festive!
I hope the black eye is healing and I also love Luther, its a great show.

Hi Amoeba, last day of term for you, that calls for a huge Yippeee! How nice that you can now relax, get into the xmas spirit, watch loads of xmas films, how about some non alcholic mulled wine (I saw some in M&S) and look forward to your scan. You do have that before next week dont you?

Hi Nahla, I am glad you are feeling okish! Counting the days and I too hope you last out to 2016, that will brilliant to get to that many weeks with your twins. xx

Hi Muchmore, hope you are ok and glad you are feeling festive now. Miricle of 34th is a fav of mine too. Wrapping can take a long time cant it! Ive been doing it as Ive bought a pressie. Just need to do the deliveries now. 

Hi Amy, I am glad the tree is up. I thought we were late putting ours up on Sunday.  I love the twinkly lights, it makes our lounge look so cosy.  

Hi sarah, so glad the baseline scan went well and the results are looking good, although I dont really underastand the various levels so I presume they are good! I know my AMH is very low compared to yours, its around 5! I too hope you have an identical cycle to your first, that would be great. I hope you are feeling a bit better and getting excited for next week and some time off work. 

Hi Cara, As the other ladies have said, really make sure you get enough breaks as these early stages of pregnancy are so important. I bet you will be pleased when you finish work today and get to your parents. Then make sure you put for feet up and relax. xx

Hi LJH, I hope you are well. Im guessing your appointment in Spain is due early in the new year. Not long! xx

Hi Wildflower, Hows things. Hope you are having more good days that not. xx

Hi Lillie, Hope you are feeling better and not getting too stressed with everything. Its amazing that you are working, revising for exams and thinking about further cycling. Its amazing what we can cope with really when we have so much going on and we should give ourselves a little pat on the back for it! Or reward ourselves with mini melt in the middle puddings and more berry lattes! Oh, was it you that said about the Gold bars that M&S do, I saw them in there, do they look yummy or what!? xx

Hi Smileycat, How things for you? Are you finishing work soon. I hope you are keeping well.

Hi Babycakes, How is work? I suppose just because the Cumbria floods are not in the news now doesnt mean you are less busy and families are still feeling the effects of all that water damage. How is your pregnancy going?

Hi Snowy. You have finished work now havent you? Hope you enjoy the christmas break. How are you feeling?

Hi Kalm, Have you sorted the nursery saga? Any nearer to feeling sorted for Christmas? I also hope you are ok and havent had any more funny dizzy spells.

Hi Westies, How are you? I hope you are ok, thinking of you.

Today I went to hand Therapy up the hospital and the nurse is pleased with the progress on fractured finger. She measures how much I can now bend it and its more bendable than it was. She said in terms of exercise still keep it light...I darent tell her I had done the odd combat class and been doing my running challenge every day! I figured well its obviously not done me any harm as the fingers getting better so Il carry on!
Update on run challenge, if anyone is interested,  is im 7 days down with 6 to go. Its getting tough. Wednesday it took every ounce of my determination to get up and out but I did it. 
Works Party tonight, whoop. Looking forward to a few drinkies! 
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Beccaboo, I don't have a scan but I am at diabetic antenatal clinic, I will be 6+2 then but won't get a scan and personally don't want an internal scan anyway and at 6w that's what it would be. Waiting on midwife phoning and once I have my booking appt I will get scan appt xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Beccaboo I think we were late putting our tree up compared to everyone else!   I'm hoping to be inspired with christmas present wrapping over the weekend, wish I had chosen square presents now!   hopefully a glass of baileys will help!   They had the gold bars as part of the dessert in the m&s dine in for £10 last weekend, I have some currently sitting in the fridge with some dough balls & a melt in the middle chocolate pudding   Great news that your hand is healing & well done with your running challenge, I am struggling to motivate myself to go out walking with the dogs in the muddy fields before work when it still seems dark, there is a temptation just to stay in bed!   I hope you have a great time tonight x  

Muchmore I'm pleased you are getting some time to be festive & watch christmas films in amongst all of the busyness x   

Nickynack I'm so pleased you got the funding for the extra cycle, that is great news   I hope you & dp get to do some fun stuff together over the festive period & things start to improve x  

Amoeba I'm guessing the school day is pretty much over now so you can relax & enjoy the holidays x  

Nahla my nieces like to do baking & it always gets very messy!   I'm sure ds had a great time & enjoyed tasting the cookies   I'm sorry you are in pain, we all have fx that the twins at least make it past the 34 week milestone before making an appearance x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovelies
Everyone is busy with christmas things I'm sure!

Amy - I hope your present wrapping goes well. I find I sit down to it happily but get less happy because it takes so long! I think I need to take a trip to M&S for treat shopping!

Amoeba - I hope the last day of term has been a good one and you are ready for a rest! I hope you are able to just chill out tomorrow and treat yourself to a lie in x

Beccaboo - thanks for asking, I'm definately turning a corner and have had some good days without feeling gloomy over the past few days. I think having work to concentrate on and use up all my thinking power has been really good. 
Really good to hear your hand is healing and that you have got more than half way through the running challenge! Will the last few be tough or will it get easier knowing you are almost done?!

MuchMore - how are you doing? I love all your christmas tradition movie watching plans, they sound cosy and lovely. I love Scrooged! 

NickyNack - Hurrah! For the funded cycle ) I hope that takes the pressure off this cycle too. Will you be able to take the new pills while cycling? 
I hope today has been ok and not too difficult. Hugs to you and your family xx

Sarah - yes I think my amh was 4 or lower so your result looks amazing to me! I don't know what the other things mean but sounds all good and positive for next month xxx

Nahla - I'm sure your twins will hold on for longer but just wanted to say - Rose was a 33 week baby and she has been totally fine too, so I think your babies will be ok now whatever happens xxx

Cara - I hope you've taken some of the ccs advice and gotten a bit of respite at work. 

LJH - how are you doing? How long is it until your next appointment?

Lillie - hope you are ok chick xxx

KALM - I hope you are ok after what I imagine has been an intense week of work with customer deadlines and stuff. I hope the worst is over now!!

Babycakes - I hope work isn't too stressful right now. I guess the nursery complications might only get resolved after christmas now? I hope you get an apology from the company!!

Babycakes - hope you are doing ok. Do you have any more injections to do before jan?

Hello to Westies, Snowy, Goldie, Welshweasel, Helen and anyone else who is reading. 
Hope you all have lovely festive weekends xxx

afm - Well I'm missing the works party tonight as I joined the company too late to get an invite! I'm actually just in the mood for staying in with a glass of wine and an episode of The Bridge and an early night. I'm still hardly drinking and I'm still off the caffeine - so in a way ttc has been good for my health.
I definately feel like I've turned a corner. A few days ago I was feeling quite down but had a realisation that I just need to accept and be happy. It didn't happen straight away but I think I turned a corner that day and I'm starting to feel ok again. It is partly for me just letting go of thinking about other people and what they have and I don't. 
I'm guessing this is the start of the process and I'll feel bad again sometimes. I can predict now that every month I'll trick myself into thinking and hoping a miracle has happened, and every month I'll be disappointed! Ah well... roll on the menopause when I can finally stop the cycle of hope and disappointment!!!

xxx


----------



## Nahla

wildflower, good to hear you start to feel better finally. I am
sure you will be happy again soon and be able to enjoy your little miracle girl. thanks for reassuring me re. 33 weeks... will be 33 +0 on monday... 

amy- I hate wrapping. I am not good at it, I dont have much patience... and I let it be wrapped in the shop whrnever I can. 

beccaboo- good that your finger improves and the trsining does not have negative effects

nickynack, great news about the funded cycle. fx this time is your time

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone, hope you're all enjoying some sort of Christmas prep or festivities. 

wildflower - I'm glad you feel as though you've turned a corner  letting go is a long process but you'll make it. Well done for staying off the caffeine, that's some going.

Amy - The trick with wrapping is to put things into square boxes, then wrap the box; that way, it doesn't matter what shape the presents are and there's the added bonus of people not being able to guess (or at least, they're thrown off the scent!) what they are before the big day. 

Amoeba - Enjoy the Christmas break!

Beccaboo - Well done on the running so far, keep up the good work. Glad your fingers is on the mend. Enjoy the party and the weekend! 

MuchMore - Glad you've made space for some festive bits amongst all the craziness.

NickyNack - I'm so happy you've got another funded cycle, that must take so much pressure off. I'm sorry to hear about your family loss; hope you and DH are ok tomorrow. Yes, looks like we'll be cycling together. I think you'll be a bit ahead of me but it depends on whether I start on day 21 (which will be Jan) or day 1 (which would be more like Feb). Enjoy Christmas and then I'll join you on the health kick in the new year. 

Nahla - Sorry to hear about the pain you're in. Will it get better, or is the only 'cure' having your LOs? Hope DS enjoyed the baking.

It's the last weekend before Christmas, make sure you get those last few gifts.  I'm expecting a busy day tomorrow I think. Sunday we are hoping to take DS to see Santa but he's been sick today so just crossing fingers that it's a short bug and he'll have tomorrow to feel better in time. I only have 4 working days until Christmas now so getting very much into the spirit of things.


----------



## Nahla

sarah, in my last pregnancy I had the same pains and they disappeared all alone, so I am hoping...good idea with the wrapping!


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,

Sarah: hope today want too busy at work. Also hope DS is over his sickness and can go see Santa tomorrow.

Wildflower: I am trying to rest at work but it's not always easy. I emailed my manager asking for a pregnancy risk assessment and to say how much I've struggled with the long hours this week but had no reply yet. She manages another service 50 miles away so I hardly see her! I have a rare weekend off so am at my parents catching up on rest!

Beccaboo: I an certainly resting here at my parents! I am trying to take breaks at work but every time I sit down something happens and I'm needed. Have taken to hiding in the bathroom for 5 minutes every hour!

Muchmore: my symptoms change everyday! I have worked 49 hours this week so some of what I'm feeling may be down to exhaustion. I'm going a little crazy trying to decide if the appearance or disappearance of a symptom means I'm no longer pregnant! I'm not bleeding so I'm presuming everything is good. I have resolved to not think about it till the scan on the 30th Decwhere we'll know! Work is busy as ever but i have a rare weekend off, yay!

Nickynack: I am stamping my feet as much as I can at work and trying to stand up for my rights. Problem is the manager is hardly ever there and the deputy is not much good with this kind of thing. I've emailed the manager with my concerns and requests and an awaiting a reply. I'm being careful with what I do at work and resting as much as I can.

Amy: I may well tell my manager that I'll have to be signed off if things don't change. We currently have a permanent staff team of 3 where ideally we should have 9. If I go off on permanent sick that'll leave them with 2, that should be a wake up call. There's plenty I can do they just need to think about my hours and who I'm on with. I think I can manage a long day if I have a day off after it. I just want to be taken seriously and have a risk assessment done.

Amoeba: well done on praise from the head, what a lovely Christmas boost!

Nahla: I work in social care which is quite different from health care. I don't do any injections or things like that. The biggest challenge are the hours which there isn't much wriggle room on. I have said to my manager that I can work a long day if I have the next day off. We don't get breaks as I work in a house with six residents and there is nowhere to take a break. We eat or meals with them. I am making sure that I sit down more regularly and take several tea breaks throughout the day. I do have to make sure everyone's needs are met before I sit down, especially of I'm on with agency but an managing. None of the six guys require lifting or manual handling although we have one gentleman with dementia which means his needs are changing. I've been told not to use the hoist or other equipment we have for him. I also take a5 minute loo break every hour!

AFM: I can't tell you how much in enjoying my break at my parents! I've been suffering with an upset stomach today which is notunusual for me. I have iIBS and other digestive problems and exhaustion is my main trigger. The problem is I can't take anything for it so I just have to wait it out. As I said above I am trying to be good and rest at work but it's not easy. I've emailed my manager and waiting for a reply. This coming week is better and although I'm working Christmas day it's only 6 hours and I'll only have 3 clients in instead of 6. I'll be on shift with another colleague so it should be fairly relaxed. The ones that are left love strictly so will watch that with them. I'm actually looking forward to it! I get to have Christmas morning and lunch with DH then go to work to help them open their presents.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara with you on he loo break every hour - sometimes twice or three times in the hour! 😳 X

Today has been a day of looking round shops and getting a haircut - approx 4 inches been taken off 😱😱😱 hormones are affecting my hair so it was lank and lifeless so now it's a very short (lower ear length) messy bob and hair already looks better 😀. Symptoms as strong as ever at one point my mum thought I was going to pass out as all colour drained from my face - yep that will be the 2hour nausea spell after breakfast! Tomorrow marks my 6 week mark and my first hurdle to get over...hoping I do and about 99% of me thinks I will as I feel so different to last time    Xx

Hope everyone has had a good day xxx


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, fx all goes well and you pass your milestone easily. I have a really good feeling that everything will be fine for you 

cara, sounds like a complicated situation. but, I can only repeat, You have the right to take breaks and your boss/ manager has to find a solution for the problem, not You. are you all alone for the whole day with the 6 residents? if not, I would just tell my collegue You take your break now and leave/ go somewhere. if You are alone I would ask my gynecologist to sign me off until things have been arranged. no risk for your little embie! You have been through enough to come that far. nobody will ever thank You anything, and if you loose that baby, they will all be sad but this lasts just a short time... very soon nobody will remember and nobody will feel any guilt.


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all,
Need some advice this morning. Have woken with major cramps and am bleeding like a heavy AF. Guess it's over then! What do I do?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Cara, I hope not, phone your clinic? Do they have an out of hours/weekend number? I think you're classed as still under clinic care until they discharge you after your early scan. Failing that, go to your local EPAU - maybe they will scan?


----------



## wildflower

Cara you'll need to get a scan at the epau. You might only be able to sort this out by heading to a&e today do get yourself there. They won't be able to do much but should get you referred for tomorrow. 
I'm so sorry lovely but it doesn't necessarily mean it's over, could just be a bleed from a clot or similar.
Also worth calling the on call nurse from your clinic first.
Xxxx


----------



## NickyNack

Oh Cara no I'm so sorry but as Wildflower says maybe from a clot or something like. Call the clinic and ask for the out if hours nurse and she will advice you from there. Really have everything crossed that you are ok and ur little bean can hang on tight. Lots and lots of love and hugs    Xxxx


----------



## lillieb87

cara sending   I hope u get sorted an get answers are u far away from home at ur parents x


----------



## CaraJ

Have phoned the on call doctor at the clinic. He said it's too early to tell anything from a scan. I have to go to my gp tomorrow to ask for 2 HCG blood tests 48 hours apart to check for doubling. I've called in sick for tomorrow at least. He did reassure me that some women bleed during pregnancy and go on to have a healthy baby. I'm just numb at the moment. Not going to think about it till we know on Wednesday what the HCG levels are doing. We're at my parents just now, which makes getting to an epau tricky (they live in rural Dorset miles from anywhere!) I'm determined not to let this ruin my weekend. We're still going to have mini Christmas today and enjoy celebrating with my parents. I'm taking it as a wake up call to do nothing and be waited on handand foot! Yesterday iI felt pregnant, I was so nauseous I actually was sick! If I have lost it next time I will seriously think about getting signed off until 12 weeks.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Cara sending hugs and praying it's 'normal' bleeding that some pregnant women get xxx


----------



## Nahla

Cara, so sorry but as the others said bleeding can happen in pregnancy. one woman of my pregnancy board from ds was bleeding in and off during the whole pregnancy and still got a healthy baby at the end.


----------



## Amy76

Cara I'm so sorry, I really hope everything is ok x


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Cara! I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I can't add anymore to the sensible advice you have already received. I do hope everything will be ok and will be praying for you. X


----------



## CaraJ

Thank you for all your support! I'm still bleeding but it's now much lighter and brown blood. Cramps have eased too. This morning it was heavy bright red bleeding and had clots in it. This morning it felt exactly like a bad AF, now it doesn't. Most of my pregnancy symptoms have disappeared though.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Still keeping things crossed for you Cara   last yr when I had mc and went to clinic for testing one of the things they did was a poas test as well as early scan and bloods....maybe something to consider?? Glad bleeding slowed though and cramps have eased xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Cara, sorry to hear about the bleeding today. Fx for you lovely. Like amoeba, when I had my mc too I did a poas as clinic said I was too early for scan. So poas is an option. Let's hope it's just a common bleed in early pregnancy that doesn't mean anything. Xx


----------



## CaraJ

I'll go out in the morning and get some tests as I used them all up! Kind of don't want to but at least it will give me an answer one way or the other.


----------



## KALM

Hi Ladies - sorry for lack of posts this week. I have been reading but I just haven't had time to post.

*Cara* I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. Just like Nahla also said, one of my old cycle buddies bled on and off for several weeks in early pregnancy, heavily to start with, and thought it was all over, but now has a healthy 6 month old. So don't give up hope. Unlike the others I would however say there isn't much good in POAS tomorrow. Even in the very worst case that something had gone wrong, you will continue to have HCG in your system for quite some time afterwards (albeit decreasing), so the test would still likely show positive tomorrow whatever the case so you wouldn't get an answer. The best thing is as the clinic says to get your HCG tested twice this week to check it is still rising. Glad things have eased a bit this afternoon anyway, and I hope you've had as lovely an early Xmas with your parents as possible and got lots of rest. You also sounded like you were doing the right things at work in taking 5 min loo breaks every hour and raising it with your manager that you needed to have more breaks etc.. Thinking of you.

*Amoeba* glad you are pleased with your hair cut and yay for getting to 6 weeks. So will you wait to have a scan until the standard NHS 12 week one, or will you go for a private one before that? Have you considered having the harmony test, as you normally get 2 scans as part of that (one at 10 weeks and one at 12). I liked that the harmony test would give me a much more reliable measure of the downs, edwards and patau's sydnrome risks. I bet you are so glad it is now holidays.. are you work free until you go back or have you got marking etc.. to also get done during the break? Bottle Green do a Spiced Berry cordial which is lovely hot, and almost as good as a mulled wine 

*Sarah* I hope saturday wasn't too manic at work for you and that DS is feeling much better now and it was just a short bug. I was intrigued by your 7 different flavours of brownie.. what were they all? Which was your favourite? Oh and I am indeed sleeping all propped up which does help some.

*Wildflower* your comment that Rose came at 33weeks really made me realise I must get my hospital bag done! I got a few more things for it this weekend so I can have it 90% done if I pack it now. I don't think LO will come that early but I guess you just have to be prepared in case! Glad you were feeling more positive on Friday and turned a corner.. one day at a time, but you will get there 

*Beccaboo* glad the finger is improving and more bendable. How has the run challenge gone this weekend? Did you have fun at your works party in the LBD?

*NickyNack* fabulous news you get another funded cycle.. you are so lucky! Have you checked it is fine to be taking anti-depressants whilst you are cycling? You might just want to do some research to be sure it doesn't affect anything negatively. I hope things have improved with DP over the weekend, and the funeral on Friday was as OK as possible. Also hope the black eye is fading quick!

*Amy* the cardigan for my sister is still not finished! it is so close though I really just have to knuckle down to it! I did order wool today to make a quick baby blanket for LO.. and guess what colour... Tangerine  There will be an orange giraffe on the wall in the room so DP thought an orange blanket might go nicely with that and I thought also what better little link to the CC's for my LO!

*Nahla* 34 week milestone tomorrow for you, woop!

*Lillie* I hope your days have improved since the mini-meltdown. I am sure all of us on here can relate to that. I am sure being tired and the stress of exams and work and xmas is not helping, but if you are still feeling overwhelmed by things after xmas there is no harm in taking a little break from fertility stuff if it might help. I know you want to be a mum as soon as possible as we all do, but your frosties will stand a better chance when their mum is calm and happy and not stressed, and they will still be there waiting for you if you take a break. You are still young so taking a 6 month break to just get exams done and enjoy life wouldn't be as much of an issue as it would be if you were in your late 30's, so could be worth considering if things continue to feel all a bit much. How is DH's stomach ulcer now, I hope improving?

Hi to LJH, MuchMore, Smileycat, WelshWeasel, Westies.

AFM, well the nursery saga is continuing. Baby Planet chased the logistics company who did a sweep of their warehouse and apparently found the missing changing dresser, but then they never contacted me to arrange delivery, so we had to chase again, Baby Planet then had to chase the logistics company and the changing dresser has mysteriously disappeared again! ARGH. So now Baby Planet have to order it again from Mamas and Papas as they don't have any stock in, but once it comes they will courier it to us next day (using a different courier company not the rubbish logistics one they have been using). Downside is it won't be until early in the new year now and we really wanted to get the nursery sorted by the end of December. Grrr. They said they will see what compensation they can give us for all the delays and hassle.. I should think so too! No more dizzy spells so thats good. DP didn't have a great week with some stressful things kicking off some anxiety attacks - he reacts differently to things sometimes because of his MS. I tend to forget he has it until things like this happen. Anyway happily he is doing better now. Work has been very busy, and this week will be too even with so many colleagues already on leave.. but on the positive side I don't know when I will next now work a 5 day week - HURRAH! Next week I work until lunchtime xmas eve, and in January I am only working 3 days a week until maternity leave starts, and fingers crossed when I return to work after maternity leave I will also be part time and just 3 days a week for a while. I have a growth scan this coming Tuesday afternoon so will see how LO is doing.. when I last saw the doctor for 31 week check up he thought baby was head down, but I get wiggles and kicks all over my belly so I really just have no idea where LO is positioned now! I haven't put on much weight at all the last 2 weeks, although at 32 weeks my weight was still just at the bottom end of the range that I read you were supposed to be in so I don't think there is a need to worry. Also like my mum says it doesn't mean baby isn't growing, he could still be growing lots and just I am losing weight myself so it evens out, but it will still be good to see how he measures in the scan. Finished all Xmas shopping yesterday, and just need to update my tesco online delivery tonight for whats coming later in the week!

Hugs and  to all!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm great that you and lo are doing so well. Hopefully they get the dresser issue sorted for you soon. Hope scan on Tuesday shows lo has grown some more xx. Yes my scan will be NHS one but I am certain I get one at about 9weeks and approx every 4 weeks after that due to my diabetes; might find out more at antenatal on Tuesday. I am still waiting on midwife contacting me but assume it will now be after the festive period...am 8weeks on 3rd Jan and think it will be that week that I'll have booking appointment. I have been on constant knicker watch today, running to loo every 5 mins (or so it seems) as today is exactly 6weeks (and I can't relax) ... I couldn't sleep so even did a poas at 2am! Have had quite bad nausea today and am really tired, think the long day yesterday took it out me a bit.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi Everyone 

Hope you're well and getting excited about Christmas 

I have been working in Germany for the last week and stayed for the weekend for the xmas markets. Twas lovely. i have been reading your messages.

*Beccaboo*- Hey there! I haven't seen Deck the Halls, will look out for it. Me and my DH love, Love Actually! I will never bore of it. As for the one or two embryos dilemma, I think it is sthg to consider closer to ET when you have a better idea of quality of embryos. Your embryologist can then give you a idea of likelihood of twins and the percentage increase in your success rate if you transfer two. We're definitely transferring two next time to maximise our chances. We'd rather two babies than no baby! It is daunting, I know, step away from Google! BTW how's the daily 5k challenge going?

*Nickynack* - Yay! whoop whoop! so pleased you get another funded cycle. That must be a great relief for you and your DP. Sorry your ankle is still painful and stiff. Are you able to start physio or swimming to build up the strength? Sending hugs  Really hoping next year is your year and that you are able to feel more positive about it.

*Amy* - I hope you are doing ok. Must be nice to have the DP home - finally! 

*Amoeba* - Yay! end of term. now u can re;ax and enjoy the xmas period and hopefully have some quality time with your DH.

*Sarah* - How you doing lovely? Congrats on your AMH result - it is really good!,although to be expected given your age. I really liked that quote you posted "forget all the reasons why it won't work, and remember the one reason why it will" I will try to remember that when I'm feeling doubtful and I hope it can bring you some comfort too as you prepare for your next fresh cycle.I found fertility hypnotherapy helpful for encouraging positivity. Money is tight at the moment but I will start again in the new year. Is is offered in your area? Does your clinic offer counselling?

*Nahla* - How you doing? Hope you're ok. Any more dates? Still praying your twins stay put for now.

*Lillie* - I have been thinking about you hun  You WILL have your happy ending, I just know it. You have so much going on at the moment with work, exams,poorly DH and so can understand why you've struggled at times. I'm really looking forward to cycling with you (and others - Beccaboo, Sarah, Nickynack, Amy) in the new year, and providing support to each other. I totally get where you're coming from, and can't wait for this year to be over either. Crazy Clementines on a mission for 2016!

*Muchmore* - I love your christmassy posts, love you're really getting into the Christmas sprit. 

Hello to anyone I missed, feeling tired so will stop there and post more tomorrow.

Night night

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hey clems  
It's late as usual so I won't do many personals but just wanted to say Cara I am really thinking of you and praying for you. You must be about 5 or 6 weeks, right? That is when my friend had her major cramping and bleeding ... so much so that they hospitalised her for 48 hours, but she is still pg and all is still going well. So hang on in there and stay positive. I really hope your doctor can sort hcg tests for you quickly. 
AFM I have been to Blackpool and back in the past 2 days for a wedding of old school friends. He was an old flame of mine so I've always got a bit of a soft spot for him ... though I'm mighty glad I didn't marry him when we were young  
So now I'm pretty weary and hoping for a miraculous restoration of energy for what looks like being a busy week. The first guest arrives tomorrow. Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all!
Well there was only a tiny smear of brown blood this morning and the cramps have turned into a faint twinge from time to time. I don't know what's going on! Finally managed to get through to my gp surgery and have an appointment for this morning. Now just hoping and praying they can organise the bloods. I'm fully expecting them to just give me a bit of paper and send me off to the hospital blood clinic. Which is fine. Managed to get appointment for 9.20 so have the whole day to chase around for the right test. Am going to call my boss once it's sorted and say I can go back tomorrow. I feel fine physically now, although an slightly nauseous again (good sign?).I know if I stay home tomorrow I'll just drive myself crazy worrying about the results!


----------



## Nahla

smiley, no more dates so far... he was on ski holidays and to be honest I dont fancy to meet him atm, as I start to feel fat and hardly able to move... maybe a bit contraproductive? On the other hand if I delay meeting until after birth it will be at least 5 weeks and maybe I wont feel great in the first time afterwards either? I really dont know. 

muchmore, I hope you are full of power for xmas time. 

kalm I hope you get sorted the nursery furniture soon. I can imagine it makes you nervous

Amoeba, fx fx fx ... I am very  optimistic lo will stick tightly 

cara: has the bleeding stopped? fx you can sort out hcg tests soon

wildflower: ds came at 34 weeks but had to stay on icu for 3 weeks with gastric tube and also had muscle hypotonia and physiotherapy in first year. now he is completely fine but I would really like to avoid that with the twins...,

afm: hooked to ctg at the moment- routine control. waiting for scan afterwards to make sure I can relax for xmas time. ds has got bad cold with red eye conjunctivitis, so no kindergarten and going to doctor this afternoon. quite stressful...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara glad you got an early appointment with GP, fx the bloods show positive news xx   

Nahla sorry to hear ds isn't well, hope he perks up by Friday. Hope your scan allows you to relax xx

Made it through yesterday..phew..now just the long wait for appointments and scans. At diabetic antenatal tomorrow but really it's just to be seen by my diabetes team. Then I have a busy week of meeting friends to exchange presents and going food shopping! Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Dr was lovely. First blood test done, next on Wednesday. Will find out the results on Thursday. It's going to be a long week! Going back to work tomorrow under strict instructions to sit down as much as possible. Given I've stopped bleeding in hoping things are OK. Thanks for all your support during this unexpected uncertain time!


----------



## wildflower

Cara - I'm glad your doctor was kind. I'm feeling quite confidant on your behalf that this was a horrible blip and your bfp is sticking tight. Fx for you, I hope this is no more than a warning for you to take it easy for the rest of the first trimester xxx

KALM - ha ha. Well Rose arrived early but it wasn't a surprise because I'd been having complications related to placenta previa in the run up to the birth. I'm sure your LO won't be giving you any early surprises  It is crazy though that at 32 weeks your baby is very much viable and the remaining weeks are mostly just a case of fattening them up. (Although the suck reflex only kicks in at 34 weeks and that is pretty useful!!) I'm really glad your dizzy spells haven't returned and you are finishing your last 5 day week for many years to come! How exciting xxx

Beccaboo - hope those 5k runs are going ok, you must be on the last few now?

Smileycat - how lovely to be at some authentic german christmas markets!

Nahla - yes Rose was in nicu for a short time but was out after 2 weeks and hasn't had a problem since. Was there a specific reason for your DS arrival at 34 weeks? 
I hope you feel able to relax after your check up this morning. And wishing your DS gets well for christmas xxx

Amoeba - congrats on getting past this first milestone. Many more to come but we'll be rooting for you xxx

afm - have finished up all my food shopping and christmas shopping and now ready to work the three days on the run up to christmas. My first post-tx af has passed this weekend and it was pretty brutal! Feeling a lot better today and I'm hopefully going to go out for a run in a mo - as soon as DH gets home!  

hi to ALL the ccs. Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## CaraJ

After a day clear of bleeding and full of nausea I am bleeding and cramping again! Feels like heavy AF. For goodness sake!


----------



## wildflower

Cara - I'm so sorry lovely. I know it is hard to be hopeful with the bleeding is happening but it could still really be fine. 
This is just a theory but: If you have a clot that has form next to the sac it could bleed - the blood will collect in the womb until the cervix decides to push it out - this is when you get the af like cramps. It can take weeks for a clot to calm down completely. 
I'm afraid only the HCG result will put your mind at rest. I think it might be wise to take the next two days off sick and just stay in bed. I know you'll probably feel like you are going crazy but it will hopefully be worth the peace of mind.
xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Yeah I have taken the next two days off. Am then not in again till Christmas day. We'll know by then. I'm really looking forward toworking on Christmas day so iI hope I can!


----------



## Amoeba1705

cara glad to hear doctor was nice, sorry that bleeding and cramps have started again though.   Hold on to the positive in that lots of females have bleeding in early pregnancy...am certain snowy had lots of bleeding in the beginning and now she and little snowy are doing great xxx   

Hope everyone has had a good day X

I am enjoying not setting the alarm however my body still thinks it needs to get up at 545am 😬 Have found myself off food today - didn't have breakfast but managed 2 rich tea biscuits at 11ish then some plainish chicken noodles. Tonight I really wanted a pizza so we went to restaurant then I found I could only eat a bout a third of it before I started to feel really sick. The nausea is pretty much 24hours a day and I've gone off my favourite tipple - coffee 😬😔 X

Kalm  I forgot to look for the bottle green drink but when go to collect Xmas dinner on Thursday I will have a look at supermarket as it sounds lush - maybe a bit sugary for me but if it tastes nice I may forgo the sugary part 🤔😉 xx


----------



## CaraJ

Sorry for using this board as my personal moaning space at the moment. I'm now feeling really really sick and also dizzy when I stand up. I'm really worried something is really wrong. Is there anything else I can do besides wait for blood results? Think I'll give the clinic a ring in the morning.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara blood loss can cause dizziness....are you losing lots? Maybe worth a call to 111/out of hours? Sounds like you're having a rough time. Personally I would want more advice/be seen by medical expert rather than waiting another few days for the results  xxx


----------



## Nahla

cara if things dont improve I would just go straight to hospital. at 6 weeks they can already see at least the sac in a scan... and maybe you need fluid...are you loosing lots of blood? 

amoeba, have you tried sea bands ? those are accupressure bands around your wrists that should stop the nausea. worked quite well for me. and eating often but little also helps. 

wildflower, the reason why ds was preterm was the second twin that had died earlier on. obviously my body wanted to get rid of it.  I got contractions and a small water leak at 31 weeks and stayed in hospital until after birth. 

afm: scan was good, both babies 2200 and 2300 g and 50th centile. both are head down. next scan 6th of jan....


----------



## CaraJ

Have just been sick (sorry if tmi) and now feel much better! I think I'll wait it out, try to get a good nights sleep and phone the clinic in the morning for advice. Nothing's ever simple in this process is it?!


----------



## Smileycat

Cara, the dizziness and sickness could be a good sign of pregnancy symptoms. Try and relax (hard I know!) for the next few days as you wait for your blood test results. Have you told your clinic? Perhaps they can book you in for a scan, at 6 weeks they should be able to see a sac. I had my first scan at 6wks 2days. Big hugs.  I'm praying all will be ok for you x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Cara no need at all to apologise for moaning here. That's definitely what we are here for. And you are having a roller coaster of a week! 
I'm glad you're feeling a bit better after being sick but I would definitely agree with the others about going to hospital if things get bad again. One of the benefits of hospital is that they can sometimes get blood results more quickly, so although you'd still have to wait 48 hours for both tests to be done to be sure hcg is rising, they would be able to tell you the first hcg fairly quickly and that might help to put your mind at rest. And yes they could probably also see the gestation at this stage too. But here's hoping and praying everything calms down and you can just wait it out and rest rest rest. 
Amoeba I'm glad you navigated the big 6 week mark well. I hope it doesn't feel an eternity till the scan. 
Nahla great news about the twins  
Hello to everyone else! 
AFM dh has a nasty cold so tonight's Christmas movie was Nightmare before Christmas, just for some Disney light relief


----------



## CaraJ

Morning! Today's update is that I'm not bleeding yet, yay! Boy am I nauseous though! Only managed half a piece of bread for breakfast. Given I've had diarrhoea too I'm inclined to think this is a stomach bug rather than pregnancy related but I just don't know anymore! I've phoned the nurses at the clinic and waiting for a call back. I haven't felt this sick since I had OHSS back in June. Don't feel like I need hospital yet as an managing to drink plenty of water. It's just food that's not my friend! I did wake up with quite a strong pain in the right side of my abdomen but that's passed now. I'll discuss all this with the nurse. If I her much worse before they call I'll call the on call doctor or 111. Trust this to happen at Christmas time! Given how sick I feel I'm guessing I'm still pregnant but maybe I'm not and just have a bug! Oh I hate this!

Will try and come on later and do some personals. Hope you are all having good weeks.


----------



## CaraJ

Just spoken to clinic and have been reassured it's good I'm feeling so sick! They do think I may have picked up a bug on top of everything but it's a good sign. I hope this improves, I feel awful! Still if it means I'm still pregnant that's good I guess! Any tips on food to eat while feeling so sick?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies,

3 more sleeps til Christmas! Or Im counting 2 as Im off work from christmas eve onwards and cant wait.

Cara, Sorry to read you are still feeling quite ill with the sickness. As you say, the clinic seems to say its pregnancy related. I hope the bleeding does stay away as you really dont want the worry over christmas do you. I hope you are taking it nice and easy lovely. xx

Muchmore, hope you dont catch DH's nasty cold. Im also glad to read your friend is doing well in her pregancy after her scare. xx

Nahla, thats brilliant news on the scan and let hope you get to the next milestone scan date. xx

Amoeba, bet it is lovely for you to have some rest over the next couple of weeks and seems good timing with the pregnancy that you get to have a bit of chill out time in these early stages. I do hope you manage to keep your Christmas dinner down with all the sickness you have been feeling!  xx

Hi Wildflower, did you manage to go out for your run. My daily running is into double digits now as it was day 11 today. 2 more to go! As all the runs apart of the weekend have been at 6am its getting pretty tough but the end is in sight!

Hi Smileycat, How were the German markets? Ive always liked to go. Did you purchase anything nice that you brought back with you? As I said to Wildflower, the daily runs are nearly done, its been pretty tiring but I like it when I complete a challenge! Xmas eve's run should be nice as it will be the last one and afterwards I dont have to go to work so can relax...in a lovely bath I think!

Hi kalm, The finger is good thanks. Its much more bendable but I still have to really concentrate to bend it! Its will get there I am sure, just thankful it was only little finger fracture and nothing else.  
Sorry the nursery saga continues and hope its gets sorted soon. Great that LO is positioned head down, that must be reassuring. How lovely it must feel to go back to work 3 days after Christmas, I sure that will really help and you can use the days off to get sorted with your nursary or just rest up!
xx

Amy, How are you. I hope you are well and just busy in the lead up to Christmas day?

Nicknack, hope you are well and ankle is still improving a bit everyday. Hope things with DH this week and going well and you are having some good days. xx

Hi sarah, Busy working I expect in the lead up to xmas but least you get a couple of days off to spend it with DS and DW. I hope you are also feeling a little bit better. xx

Meeting my best friend at lunch so that will be nice, dont get to see her much these days. I think we are braving the shops though as I want to purchase a grey bobble hat. My friend laughed when I told her I wanted one. I thought bobble hats were all the fashion, or do they call them beenie hats??! I dont know, I want one to take with me to Boston anyway! Oh my office work party was fun, I didnt go overboard with the drinks so it was quite funny watching all my work colleagues get extremely drunk! i didnt actually stay too late but it was nice to get dressed up to go out anyway. 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope you have a nice time with your friend, my mum got a bobble hat recently from m&s which was nice, I don't think beanies have a bobble on although you could always personalise one by making your own pompom!   Good that you enjoyed your work christmas party & that your finger is getting better   I am very impressed with your running challenge, it must still be quite dark at 6am, I struggle to see where I'm going in the muddy fields even at 7am or do you have one of those lights on your head that you can get?!  

Cara it is good that your clinic have reassured you, I really hope your little bean is safely snuggled in x  

Muchmore I'm pleased to hear your friend is doing well after her early scare, I hope you manage to avoid dh's cold & that he starts to feel better soon x  

Nahla great news that both the babies are doing well, I hope ds gets better soon x  

Amoeba fab that you got past your first milestone, although it isn't great it must be reassuring to be getting pregnancy symptoms x  

Wildflower I hope work is going ok, it seemed a bit mean that they couldn't include you in their christmas party   did you manage to get out for a run? I hope you are ok & the days are getting easier x  

Smileycat it is nice to have dp back   it must have been nice to spend the weekend in germany & get to the christmas markets x  

Kalm I love that you are making your lo an orange blanket & that there will be an orange giraffe on the wall   I hope you get the nursery furniture sorted out soon x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok & getting some time to do fun stuff as well as work & studying x  

Sarah I hope ds got better & was well enough for his trip to visit santa x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok & that the funeral went ok & getting the funded cycle helps you through the difficult days x  

Hello snowy, helen, westies, ljh, babycakes, welshweasel, maisie, goldie & anyone else I've missed  

I've been busy at work trying to get everything set up so I don't have to work between christmas & new year, it is the longest I will have had off since last christmas!   Planning to go down to Portsmouth for the day tomorrow to see my nieces, they are quite crazy at the best of times so I imagine they will be suitably bonkers so close to christmas!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Omg was given an early scan at diabetic antenatal, totally not expected - one heartbeat seen and measuring 4.4mm 😊😊😊😊 xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, Yes thats it, a beanie with a pom pom on the top.   I purchased one, from Topshop!
Yes its still dark at 6am, which made running on Sunday in the light enjoyable and managed a quicker run that day. I live in the city so although its dark I have got the streetlights. If I ran after work it would still be dark and in a way its more difficult as its busy with cars, bikes and people. We hardly see anyone at 6am! 2 more days then trainers get packed up for their travel to Boston! 
I think you certainly deserve the time off, enjoy Portsmouth with exciting little ones! xx

Amoeba, thats amazing, so pleased. 4.4mm so teeny tiny, its just great.


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba that's great news! x  

Beccaboo that makes more sense if you are running in the city, no need for a special head lamp! So exciting that you have the holiday to look forwards to after christmas, what day do you go & how long are you away? I take it you are planning to do some running whilst you are away then? I'm really looking forwards to seeing my nieces, just hope the traffic isn't too bad x


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, great news! so pleased for you...what a christmas pressie!


----------



## KALM

What lovely news Amoeba    I was just thinking today how amazing it is when you go from that first scan where it's just a tiny little blob with a heartbeat, to one like I had today and baby is so big you can't get all of him in one shot. Our bodies really are miraculous at how they can grow a new life!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs. It's nearly Christmas!

Amoeba - Congratulations on your surprise scan  glad all is well.

Beccaboo - I bet you're super excited about your holiday. You're very good not only being up at 6am but running too! Rather you than me.  Hope you had a lovely lunch today. Re: bobble hats I seem to have a collection of them (we sell them at work and there's new ones to buy every year) but I haven't found the weather cold enough for a hat here yet.

Amy - Hope you manage to get everything sorted with work so you have some time off over Christmas to relax. Enjoy visiting your nieces tomorrow. 

Cara - Thinking of you, I hope everything is ok  I'd recommend plenty of plain foods while you're feeling sick, rich tea biscuits always do it for me.

Nahla - Glad your scan went well yesterday. January will be here before you know it.

Smileycat - Hope you enjoyed the Christmas markets in Germany, sounds perfect.

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone is getting very merry (in the non-alcohol sense for some of us?) and festive. Working next door to a Caffe Nero is dangerous at this time of year; I got a spiced orange latte this morning and it was lovely. Only tomorrow to go and then off for three days - really looking forward to some time off to relax, as well as all the Christmas craziness of course. I'm shattered at the moment, working hard and DS is a bit of a handful at the moment. He's at that age where he knows what he wants, but can't ask for it yet. Cue blazing tantrums! He has his mummy's temper.  Did our Christmas food shop this evening after work and he stropped the whole way around Morrisons.


----------



## wildflower

Cara praying you get some good news today xxx

Amoeba how fantastic to see that heartbeat!! x

I hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas. I'll be very busy with family from tomorrow so probably won't post but will be reading any news 
Happy Christmas! ,xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Had last bloods today, will phone for results tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'm still pregnant as have been hit by the bus that is morning sickness! Have managed to eat and keep down a lot more today than yesterday but sticking to very plain foods. Have decided I want to eat a little Christmas food so will do so with a bucket handy! Am going back to work on Christmas day. Being at home is driving me crazy! It's only a6 hour shift & only 3 of the six clients will be there. I'll have a colleague to help me, I think I'll be fine. I've also bought some travel sickness band as apparently they help with morning sickness. Have only been wearing them for a few hours but I think they're helping. Scan is a week today. I'll update tomorrow with blood test results. Thanks for being my sounding board this week.
Have a great Christmas everyone!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara really hoping bloods are all good    In a way it's good that morning sickness as hot as shows hormones high. Xx


Wildflower have a fab time with family xx 

Sarah a spiced orange latte sounds lush. I've kinda gone off coffee - my fave drink - but if near a Nero soon I may have to partake in one of those. Hope Auron isn't as stroppy today xx

Hope everyone has had a good day xx 

Afm still revelling in seeing the heartbeat, we've affectionately named it jelly bean so now we talk about jelly bean 😊😊 dh and I are no longer, we are in the process of separating. He breaks up tomorrow for 2 weeks and that's his 2 weeks to find somewhere else to live. I'm waiting on a solicitor getting in touch but may be next week now due to Xmas, really just for advice around house, belongings and jelly bean. Not the best time of year but suppose better now than further down the line as I have more important things to consider, and the atmosphere in house has been horrible for last few weeks even a few friends picked up on it! Oh well it's nearly Thursday which should mean a call from midwife to make booking appt as diabetic antenatal need me to have one ASAP and preferably before I see them again on 5th January xxx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies just a quick one...

amoeba wow on hb scan....sorry things arnt working out with dh....will timeapart make  things better?

cara hun sending   fx for good news xx

Amy...what did u think to the gold bars? are u having a rest from the gym now? 

Sarah...I think 2day is the start of ur 3 days off!! bet auron is excited!

wildflower enjoy time with the family tomorrow xx

beccaboo not long till ur hols now...my.eek when is it u go?? glad u got a bobble hat lol 

hey smiley nahla snowy muchmore An anyone I missed....I still read along...

afm been super busy at.work an courseworked out...it's been put away until 27th Dec....still so far behind but all I can do is try....miracle happen right?!? can't believe it's Xmas eve tom an I hav to work...morning followed by panto an then family meal ...I still have presents to wrap my overnight bag for me dh an fur babies as we are stopping at mums!! just made some shortbread to take.....

if I don't get on before (will b reading along howeve) to post wishing all levels u lovely ladies a happy Christmas and fab news year....this will be our year an as I wave goodbye to 2015 I will remind myself that this year has been a stepping  stone in my journey an somebody sent me (us) on this journey as they believe we are strong enough to live it....an we do all together xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Happy Christmas Eve eve cc ladies  

Cara keeping everything crossed for good news and it's sounding positive with all the pg symptoms, hope you manage to keep a few festive treats down and manage to have a lovely Christmas xxx

Ameoba I'm so sorry that you and DH are separating and what a tough time of year for it all to come to a head   on the plus side I'm so happy you got to hear ur little jelly bean's heart beat   Sounds like you have things clear in your head with regards of what you are going to do with the solicitor and that, at least you have your Mum and Dad close at hand for support   Xx hope you manage to have a lovely Christmas and just think of that special long waited little jelly bean all snuggled in your tummy   Xx

Kalm - I'm not going to take the tablets the doctor prescribed me as this is a no no with starting the IVF in Jan and I am trying to stay positive and stress free as know it will not help if I'm not.  If I'm honest things aren't great with me and my DP either so just trying to avoid arguments and heated conversations and just focus on been calm and stress free as feel really positive about this go as it feels like fate that we have been given this next go funded - only time will tell ey   Not sure if me and DP are meant to be together as we just don't seem to get on and he is a bleeding nightmare living a single man's lifestyle!! Hope ur doing ok and ur taking care of ur self and that nursery is all complete. This time next year you will be a lovely little family if 3 ready to enjoy ur first Christmas together  xx

Sarah - I'm glad you have got into the festive swing of things and you too need to focus on ur next go and hopefully you will get a BFP and lil brother or sister for Arron   Looks like I will be cycling end of Jan/feb in line with my AF as my day 21 sound be 28 Jan xx

Beccaboo - glad you enjoyed ur works night out and it is funny watching everyone getting drunk when ur taking it easy   I have a few bobble hats, I love them, but not been cold enough to wear them much - I wish it was cold winter weather or maybe a bit if snow but not sure that would be good for you with ur early morning runs   I bet ur super excited about Boston, how exciting 😁 xx

Amy - hope you are enjoying ur time in Portsmouth with ur nieces   I've bought my sisters lil boy Harry a motorised quad bike which has just took me an hour to wrap   can't wait to see him open it   xx

Muchmore - hope ur feeling a bit better from ur nasty cold Xxx

Nahla - fab news on ur scan and hopefully they will hold on tight so you can enjoy ur Christmas and what a lovely present for ur new year to welcome 2 precious little LOs into the world   xx

Smiley hope you enjoyed ur Christmas markets - I've been to a big one in Lincoln a few years ago and loved it xx

Hope everyone else is ok and all ready for the big day xxx

AFM - finished work today and now off until 4 Jan so can relax and enjoy. Had my hair cut into a bob today fir a change and had shellac on my nails done in a lovely red glittery colour so feel good. Black eye has totally gone thank god so won't show up on festive photos  
Everything is wrapped and just a quick tidy up in the morning and then going into Beverley for lunch with my mum n dad - going to a new deli type restaurant (if that makes sense?!) and the cake there is better than Lempikas Beccaboo 😋 

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas, I will try and check in over the festive period - next year is going to be a good one for us all, we bloody well deserve it to be!!


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, sorry to hear you are separating...sounds like very soon you will be in a similar position as me...close to your parents and single mum.... its not the worst situation, and I interpreted from your posts that you get along with them quite well and they seem to be nice and supportive people. I really hope you can enjoy your bfp and xmas time a little....

Nickynack, sorry to hear you and dp are struggling as well. the whole ivf thing is a strain on every relationship. I can understand you want to focus on your next cycle and leave all negative thoughts apart.....thats what I did too, and the result is that we separated soon after birth. well, things may turn into one or the other direction afterwards, Fx all goes well for you. 

afm: suffering horrible ischiadic pain since I tried to lift ds tonight. dont know what to do....cant take any real drugs, dont even know if a gynecologist could help or if an orthopedist would be better...and it is xmas...everything will be closed.


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Nahla - what sort of pain, don't understand what you mean? If it's really that bad Hun I would maybe suggest A&E? I really feel for you as you must be so uncomfortable and then trying to look after DS too? Try to not lift him so much, hard I know, are ur mum n dad able to do the lifting? Please relax and take care of ur self, ur body is under so much strain I bet with them 2 LOs on board. IVF is a strain on relationships ur right but if ur on the same page things must be easier and more likely that you will stay together ey? I just don't know anymore, just know I'm not happy and the future scares me really if I stay with DP and things don't change   I will continue to put the IVF cycle first like you did and who knows what will happen but the prospect of been a single mum doesn't scare me at all   what will be will be  

Lillie must be so hard to work full time, going through IVF and studying too you poor thing   I suggest you have a  lovely Christmas and come back to the studying on the 27th like you say. You have been through so much this year and deserve a break. Hope you enjoy the panto and family meal and the shortbread go down a treat 😋 Have a lovely Christmas Hun and yes bugger off 2015 and hello positive 2016   Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Christmas will be strained as husband not moving out to new year but we are civil with each other. He still isn't really talking, he was at a friends when I came back, I assumed sorting out a place to live and when he came back all he said was sorting a few things - took ages to actually get him to say he has sorted something and moves after new year...lack of communication was a big part of us separating. Tbh he doesn't see,m particularly bothered about it but I am doing what's right for me and my little bean. I am very close to my parents and they are my rock to help me through this. I haven't slept for 3nights since I told him I wanted to separate, hoping that now I know he's accepted it and has sorted something I might get some sleep xx

Nahla hope the pain eases, will your parents help with ds whilst you're in such pain? Xx 

Nickynack new hairstyle for Xmas 😀 I did too 🎄💇🏼. Enjoy your break away from work xxx


----------



## Nahla

NickNack, the correct word is sciatica, I just googled it. a pain from the nerve in the back of the leg. quite common in pregnancy... yes, one could believe that ivf can make couples get even closer...my experience was the opposite. I felt completely left alone with my doubts...and found out my ex is quite selfish. this became a major issue for us finally...

yes, I already try not to lift ds, but he always wants me to carry him and how could he understand and not be jealous? so from time tio time I still carry him...the other thing is that he always wants the opposite from what I want and sometimes I just take him into the bathroom otherwise it would take ages to get him there...of course my parents do lift him much more than I do but its not always possible to avoid....and so far ai was more or less ok with it...my cervix is still quite long and closed, that was my major concern, so apart from the recent pain nothing negative. 

Amoeba, great that you are so close with your parents, I am sure you will be fine....try to relax and enjoy your little miracle! I still cant believe whathas happened to you after all you have tried. I am soo happy for You, really. you deserve this so much!


----------



## CaraJ

Blood tests indicate ongoing viable pregnancy  lovely Christmas present!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Cara   xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's. 

Cara, that's brilliant news. So pleased it's still a positive for you. Make sure you rest, rest and rest! Hehe. 

Amoeba, sorry to hear about you and DH. It's lovely you are close to your parents for support. Is there no way you and DH will work things out? Maybe the time apart will allow you both to decide what you need to do. So glad you have got that little bean which means so much. Xx

Nahla, my mum gets a touch of sciatica in her back and can quite often be painful. She finds it worse when she hasn't moved about much funnily enough, as soon as she gets walking about it seems to right itself. Must be so painful though when you are so heavily pregant and as you say with DS who wants carried etc. Hope it sorts itself after the birth. Xx

Hi nickynack, I've finished too until the 4th January. Whoop! Boo to it not being great with DP. Hopefully it doesn't affect your Xmas and you can have an enjoyable break. Glad you got hair and nails done. It's nice to get nails done isn't it. I had my haircut last Saturday so all nice for hols. Enjoy lunch out in Beverley today. 

Lillie, good idea putting away the course work til after Xmas. Enjoy a few days off and sure you feel better for it. Enjoy the panto and happy Xmas to you too Lillie. 

Wildflower, enjoy your busy few Christmas days with family. You deserve to have some fun and festive few days. Xx

Sarah, whoop day one of few days off for you. I bet Auron is super excited to have you home for a few days. Oh and not long until the reveal of the new ps4 isn't it? Or have you opened it up already! Hehe. Few guesses what you will be doing some of Xmas day! Haha. Have a lovely break Sarah. Xx

Hi Amy, how's Portsmouth? I hope your nieces are keeping aunty entertained! Me and DH travel to Heathrow Boxing Day afternoon, staying in a hotel and flying out early on the 27th. Get home on New Year's Eve. Not long now. 

Hi kalm, Westies, smileycat, snowy, maisy, welshweasel, muchmore, babycakes, Helen, Ljh, and anyone else I've missed

Last day of my running streak done today, whoop, 13 days completed and feeling like challenge complete! I then nipped to the gym for last workout, cleaned round the house, ( which I like to do before I go away) and now waiting for DH to finish work half day to go see his dad. Picky food tonight and making some sausage rolls followed by Deck the Halls film which I've been saving for tonight. Love Christmas Eve.  
. 
I will try and post if I have some down time in my hotel in Boston but me and DH tend to be on the go with city breaks to fit lots in. Hope you all have a fab Christmas, Thankyou for all your support this year, I've made some wonderful friends and am super excited about 2016. Babies, hopefully more pregnancies and just all round supportiveness of each other. Xxx


----------



## wildflower

Cara yay!! Lovely news in time for Christmas 

Beccaboo have SO MUCH fun in Boston. You will I'm sure xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Had a call from midwife, got booking appt on 31st when I will be 7+4😊 It's early to have a booking appointment but it means I will have maternity notes set up for diabetic antenatal on 5th January 😊

Hope everyone has a great Xmas xxx 🎄🎄🎅🏼🎅🏼


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara - Fantastic news, so pleased for you. What a relief! I know you're working tomorrow but hope you can take it a little easier now.

Amoeba - Does it feel real yet? I had my booking in at 8 weeks so you're not much earlier. Sorry to hear about your separation. I'm glad you're close to your parents, hope you can get plenty of support from them at what must be a difficult time. 

Beccaboo - Enjoy your Christmas Eve! Have an amazing holiday. 

Nahla - Hope your sciatica eases off a bit soon.  Is DS excited for the big day tomorrow?

NickyNack - Sorry you're still having relationship troubles.  I think you just have to put yourself first for a while and do whatever it takes to get you through another round with as little stress as possible. We should be cycling within a week of each other I think, depending on when my (increasingly erratic) AF arrives.

lillie - You are definitely strong enough to weather this. I have every hope that 2016 will be your year. 

Merry Christmas everyone, have a wonderful time with your families and friends.

I am so excited to be off work today. Took A to the park earlier just the two of us while DW did some cleaning and it was really lovely to see him laugh and run around. I got a bit teary at how lucky we are. The ham is in the slow cooker ready for tonight's tea - very excited about that! He's having a nap now while we watch It's A Wonderful Life.  (The PS4 is still safely tucked away in its box, I'm so good at waiting.)


----------



## lillieb87

just at panto an dh has a new meaning.....dear husband because he is very expensive to keep haha made me chuckle.....


----------



## KALM

Oh *Cara* what fabulous news! I'm so relieved and happy for you! Have a wonderful xmas break, including making a lovely Xmas for those people you take care of. Sorry to hear about the bad morning sickness, I'm afraid I have no pearls of wisdom on that one as I was lucky enough to escape that completely.

*Amoeba* I am so gutted for you that you and your DH are separating. After all that you have been though together on this journey, to get your BFP that is hopefully the one that finally sticks, only not have him around to share it with  Are you sure that you might just not need a break and then could maybe try to work things out? If communication is the main problem that can always be worked on and improved if you both want to try to make it work. He may not seem bothered about separating but in my experience most men tend to bottle up a lot of things and only eventually might it all come out. I really can't imagine that he isn't bothered, as surely in an ideal world he'd like things to be good between you, and that in 8 months time he could be around all the time as Dad? Anyway, obviously you need to do whats best for you and I hope you manage to still have a good xmas and the atmosphere is a bit easier in the house now you've had your discussion.

*Beccaboo* yay for the 13 runs! Go you  Enjoy your picky food and Deck the halls tonight We also have M&S picky food, although I think I'll make eton mess for dessert. When I was in M&S I saw those melt in the middle puds that you and Amy often talk about.. I didn't buy though.. this time! Wishing you an absolutely fantastic time in Boston, I know you will love it, it is a great city!

*Lillie* yay for no more coursework for a few days! Relax now at your mum's, enjoy lots of good food and alcohol, and don't think about work for a while!

*NickyNack* also sorry things are hard with your DP, but it sounds like you are doing the right things to stay as calm and stressfree as possible. Nursery is not yet completed.. the changing dresser won't arrive until the new year now, and then we need to put the jungle decals on the walls and arrange everything. I'm hoping by the end of the weekend of 10th Jan it will all be done. I really wanted it done by now, but hey ho.

*Nahla* so sorry to hear about the Sciatica pain. Is it any easier today?

*Sarah*, sounds like you are having a lovely xmas eve! It was absolutely chucking it down with rain here this morning but thankfully it has cleared up and is blue sky and some late afternoon sunshine now.. I should probably go for a quick walk, but I am not sure I will!

I was working this morning, but just half day, and DP just got home from work about an hour ago, so now holidays officially begin! I'm toasting the start with fizzy elderflower cordial in a champagne glass! I am so looking forward to a restful time for the next almost 2 weeks (I don't go back until the 6th).

Hi to Amy, Wildflower, Smiley, MuchMore, Westies, BabyCakes, Snowy, WelshWeasel, LJH, and anyone else I missed.

Wishing you all a fabulous festive Xmas, and thanks for being a great bunch of CC friends throughout the year! I think one of the nicest things about my pregnancy has been this support group that we've formed, and I really hope that 2016 is going to bring great things for all of us, has way more highs than lows, and that by next Xmas we are still chatting and looking back and thinking I can't believe how much has changed in 12 months!  to all!


----------



## Smileycat

Merry Christmas everyone! A huge thanks to you Crazy Clementines for all your encouragement and support. Wishing you all the very best for 2016. Looking forward to the CC babies next year and hopefully there will be more.

xx


----------



## Nahla

just a short one...

Cara, what a great xmas pressie! so pleased for you! 

afm: pain is a bit better. its quite frequent in late pregnancy so I am optimistic it will disappear after delivery... but still 4 weeks to go! 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nahla I really hope the sciatica eases & disappears when the twins arrive x  

Smileycat I hope you a lovely christmas, fx Dr Gorgy works his magic & 2016 is a much better year for you x  

Kalm you should try the chocolate puddings, they have the mini bite sized ones in at the moment, great that you aren't back to work until 6th jan x  

Lillie I laughed at dear husband!   The gold bars were very good but also quite sweet, have you managed to try the chocolate puddings yet? I hope you enjoyed the panto & family meal, you definitely deserve a break from studying x  

Sarah lovely for you & ds to spend some time together at the park today, not long now until you can open your ps4 x  

Amoeba I'm sorry to hear about you & dh, is it worth trying some counselling to see if you can work things out? Exciting that you have a date for your booking in appointment with the midwife x  

Wildflower I hope you have a lovely Christmas with dh & rose x  

Beccaboo well done on completing your running challenge, not long now until your holiday! I hope you have a fab christmas & a lovely time away x  

Cara great that the blood test results are good x  

Nickynack I'm sorry things aren't great with Dp   I'm sure Harry will love his present, well done for wrapping it   the new hair & nails sound good, enjoy your time off work x  

Muchmore I hope you are doing ok & dh is recovering from his cold x  

Hello ljh, Westies, welsh weasel, snowy, Westies, Babycakes, helen, maisie, Goldie & anyone I've forgotten  

I had a lovely time in Portsmouth with my nieces, we went shopping to look for party dresses for them, then to an ice cream shop, then home for tea & to watch big hero 6, they were on good form & it was lovely to see them   I made it to the gym earlier & now just relaxing & waiting for Dp to finish work  

Happy Christmas lovely clementine ladies, I hope you all have a wonderful time x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ok so the PS4 is on  my excuse is tomorrow is for DS so this is the best time to play it (while he's in bed).


----------



## Amoeba1705

like your thinking Sarah     xx


Hope all the ccs have a fab Xmas and that Santa is good to you all. Xxx 🎅🏼🎅🏼🎅🏼🎄🎄🎄


----------



## CaraJ

Wishing you all a fabby Christmas! I'm looking forward to going back to work tomorrow and helping the guys celebrate.
Beccaboo have an amazing holiday as I'm sure you will!
I'm so pleased with my blood results and I even seem to have conquered morning sickness with the help of travel sickneess bands. I feel human again and have managed to eat and retain 3 reasonably sized meals!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Happy happy Christmas to all you lovely clementine ladies!
May today be a break from all the stress of this past year, a time to celebrate the good things we already have in our lives, and a fresh burst of hope for what is to come in 2016!
Bucket loads of love to you all  
AFM the guests have all arrived and all have beds to sleep in, the presents are all wrapped, the DH is much recovered from his cold and has all the food underway (6 different types of meat at last count!), and all that remains now is for me to get some sleep before the festivities begin in earnest.


----------



## Snowy white1

Just a quick one from me to wish you all a very Happy Christmas!

Hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Merry Christmas everyone xxx

Nice to hear from you snowy xx


AFM my little jellybean has had me worried and up most of the night...twinges were getting stronger and had brown discharge when wiped between 4am and 8am...now nothing! I think jellybean was over excited for Santa coming 😉 But truly think it is most likely from internal scan on Tuesday....on constant knicker watch now though! 😬🤔 x


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey CC's,
Merry Christmas to you all!!!!!
Hope you are all well, whether posting or just reading, and 2016 brings you all good things.
Sorry I've not been posting much, the Cumbria Flooding is keeping me very very busy, its so devastating for the communities.  Flooding always seems to happen at Christmas.
35 week for me today, so not as much room left for my christmas dinner as I would like!

HAve a good day ladies
xxxx


----------



## welshweasel

Merry Christmas to all you lovely but Crazy Clems, hope everyone is having a relaxing and stress free day as far as possible! Hoping that 2016 is kind to you all and ends with lots more CC babies. 

I've had a v stressful week with my mischievous bump, been diagnosed with mild IUGR and told I need to rest as much as possible in the hope that he starts growing again. Otherwise I'm looking at an early delivery and everything that goes with that so am firmly fixed to the sofa willing him to fatten up! 

Cxxxx


----------



## Nahla

welshweasel, for me in my last pregnancy lots of proteins did the trick. milk products with little fat like white cheese, cottage cheese, steak, etc. lo came out 6 weeks early and was big for his age. was the flow through the cord ok?


----------



## welshweasel

Yes nahla, the cord flow was fine, hopefully it will stay that way!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Merry Christmas everyone!

welshweasel, DS was IUGR from about 34 weeks. Hope you can get plenty of rest.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welshweasel everything crossed that lo outs on lots of weight over next few weeks xx  

Sarah hope you enjoyed playing with ps4 and that Auron had a great day yesterday xx

Cara hope work yesterday wasn't too bad and that you found time to rest too xx

Hope all the ccs are doing well and enjoying the festive break xx

AFM nausea is defo getting worse, yesterday barely managed and lunch, or Christmas dinner and today I can't eat breakfast and even trying to swallow my medication was a chore. Have managed a couple rich tea biscuits softened with a cup of tea...keep telling jellybean that I need to eat but so far jellybean saying no 😊🤔 Might buy those travel sickness bands Cara and Nahla mentioned. The discharge stopped yesterday, had a tiny little this morning but as symptoms so strong certain jellybean is fine. Spoke to epau and they say it all sounds normal and nothing to worry about so trying to relax  xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope you had a nice christmas & have a fantastic holiday x  

Babycakes exciting that you are 35 weeks, I hope you did have room for some Christmas dinner x  

Sarah you did so well resisting the ps4 until Christmas eve!  

Cara I hope you continue to feel ok, maybe last week was a sign from your body telling you that you need to take it easier at work, I hope you can come up with a compromise with your manager so you get time to rest x  

Amoeba I think ginger biscuits are meant to be good for morning sickness, I hope jelly bean continues to do well x  

Welsh weasel sorry to hear you had a stressful week, I hope you get plenty of rest x  

Hope everyone else is ok & had a lovely Christmas & enjoys the rest of the festive period  

We face timed my nieces at 8:30 as they had been up since 6am & wanted to show us their presents then went back to bed!   took the dogs out for a nice walk at lunchtime & had a lovely meal with my mum then relaxed   I'm currently dipping slices of chocolate orange in a cup of tea!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara with the bands are you wearing all the time it just putting them on for meal times? Bought some today, have put them on about 30mins ago and am about to eat so hopefully they will help a little  x

Thanks Amy ginger biscuits and rich tea biscuits are about all I can have in a morning, anything else is a no go! Hoping I can manage a bit more of my dinner tonight than I did last night. X

  to everyone xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope you all had a relaxing day today  I ended up having to work, the flooding has been so bad here that all the roads were closed and the rest of my team couldn't make it in! It made it onto Sky News because we were essentially cut off from the rest of the country this afternoon. Sold a few pairs of wellies.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs  
I hope you have all had good Christmases!
Amoeba and Cara, great news that the pregnancies are going well for you both  
Beccaboo you must be almost on your way now ... Have a fabulous fabulous tine! We fly to Florida on Friday and I can't wait! 
Sarah sorry you had to work, and sorry the floods have hit your area a bit. The weather has been crazy really. I'm glad you got to play on the PS4 first though  
Amy ... Chocolate orange is my favourite! Tonight though I have been mostly eating raspberry and popping candy chocolate  
Welshweasel congrats on having got so far. I really do wish you all the best for the last few weeks. 
Babycakes those floods must def have kept you really busy. All the best as you go into the last weeks of your pregnancy too. 
Hello to everyone else too  
AFM Christmas has been great ... a house full as usual but I wouldn't have it any other way. Dh excelled himself with the Christmas dinner and I feel like I've done nothing but tidy up and make tea for days, but it's been lovely. 
Happy Christmas Sunday to you all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hi all, everything seems fine with jellybean today, jellybean behaved and let me have breakfast but then started to misbehave at lunch🤔 I was browsing in mothercare at the retail centre and thought would get a bra fitting (as they had loads on sale) I've already gone up both a back and cup size    and only 7 weeks pregnant! 
Husband left last night after things got even more strained and he took every single belonging and was very nasty to me; but I can now relax knowing there is no atmosphere in the house.

Sarah and baby cakes hope  the flooding recedes soon xx

Hope everyone has had a good Sunday xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,
Just back from visiting family so just popping on quickly. Will catch up later but just wanted to say work was lovely and restful on Christmas day and it felt like a privilege to be on shift! It helped that it was only 6 hours! Back for my first 12 hour tomorrow. Have an agreement with my manager to see how it goes and can have a nap in the sleep in bed if needed.
Amoeba the bands I wear all the time. I've taken them off for a shower and another time to readjust them and threw up or nearly threw up both times. Maybe it's psychological but it's working for me and meaning I can eat almost normally. Had a bad day yesterday but when I pressed down on the bands I felt better.


----------



## Nahla

cara, that is exactly my experience with the bands! glad you had a quiet shift on xmas! 

Amoeba, sorry you had arguments on xmas with dh. maybe its best that he left so quickly? a hug 

afm: feeling very poorly with sore throat, coughing, bad cold. cant take any drugs really... havrnt left the house since xmas. just hope ds stays healthy... then my sciatic pain... really not amusing. counting the days back... 3 weeks 2 days...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara hope you manage the 12hour shift tomorrow and find time to rest if needed xx thanks for advice on bands. X

Nahla sounds like your having a rough time health wise but not long until you meet your babies ☺☺ Xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xx

Afm had a lazy day and didn't get dressed until 3pm! Only got dressed as was going out after tea to take some cams presents back to shop, gutted as one was a gorgeous bra from my mum but it's already too small so got some new -bigger- pjs that will do me for a long time 😊 Nausea, haven't been sick at all, is only when I eat or drink,  if I don't eat I'm fine. The sickness bands I need to put on 30mins before eating a meal do that I can eat the meal; I can get drinks down without the bands on but notice the first drink of the day is the worst one. There has been no discharge today 😃 Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Omg just trying on some of my nicer clothes as its my dad's birthday tomorrow and we're off out for a meal - only thing that fits me are a couple of tunic tops and leggings... None of my dresses 😞 How can I be this big at 7 weeks (haven't actually put on any weight, have in fact lost a few pounds!) dreading trying to fit into work clothes next week 🤔😱 x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone, 
Just quickly checking in and hoping you all had a great Christmas. 

Amoeba and Cara, great things are still going well for you and loving ready your progress updates. 

As for me Boston has been brilliant. We went to a basketball game which was just awesome, so much fun. Never experienced anything like it, such a family affair and one massive party! Lots of walking round yesterday seeing sights and shopping. Weather yesterday was cold but very sunny, today, just looked out of window (it's 6:15 here at the moment) and we have had snow over night so can't wait to get outside and see it all, we are near Boston common which is a park so bet it will look so pretty freshly laid. 🤗

Take care cc's and hope you are all ok. 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo glad you're having a fab time in Boston, hope the remainder of your holiday is as enjoyable xxx


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, this page explains how to the tickers..http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323858.0. Shout if you get stuck.

Beccaboo, so glad you are having a fab holiday!

Cara, I hope your 12 hour shift today has been ok.

Nahla, so sorry your are feeling so poorly. Did you make it to see a doctor today?

aFM, I'm so glad I'm not working this week (we have to take days between Xmas and new year off at my company), as I'm not sleeping at all well the last two nights, constant heartburn and having to sleep sitting up pretty much most of the night, when I can sleep at all that is. Today I finally slept ok between 7am and 11am, then I had 2 crumpets with butter and wham, right back came the heartburn  bah. I can't wait for LO to start dropping and giving my stomach some more space! Things all becoming very close as First Ladies on the Jan/feb pregnancy board are giving birth and first out of NCT friends is in hospital now having her little one!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the week!


----------



## Nahla

Kalm, no doctor for me... I am a doctor myself and usually manage most things on my own. started to take antibiotics as I got my usual sinusitis... of course I checked which ones are safe during pregnancy. my sciatic pain has eased a bit, the main problem right now is as soon as I lay down I cant breath through my nose, so I started to use nosedrops although not really recommended in pregnancy... and at night I have an awful sorethroat, worse at night as I dont swallow all the time in sleep. 
I just hope the antibiotics do the trick quite fast... re heartburn I can only recommend pantoprazol... havent had anytjing since I started taking it! 

beccaboo, Boston sounds great, enjoy! 

Amoeba, I always put on a lot of weight at the beginning of pregnsncy, later on not so much. and shspe changes pretty quickly too.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Kalm, managed to get the ticker working 😀😀 xx sorry to hear the heartburn is bad I found rennies or gaviscon liquid helped mine xx

Nahla hope the antibiotics work and you start feeling a bit more normal soon xx

Hope all the ccs are ok and looking forward to the new year xxx  

AFM nausea is bad today and have started gagging, still no actual sickness. Struggled to brush teeth too 😞 Seeing midwife tomorrow and then meeting a friend for lunch afterwards, she knows about jellybean and my need to only eat plainish foods! Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi guys,
More drama from me I'm afraid. Had scan today at the clinic at 7 weeks 4 days. We saw the gestational sac, yolk sac and foetal pole but couldn't find a foetal heartbeat. The nurse said it might be that blob is snuggled into the lining so tightly that the heartbeat can't be seen. She said it is quite a worry especially as I've had some bleeding. I have another scan next Thursday to see if anything has changed. More waiting, yay! I don't really know what to feel or think. I woke up this morning excited about hearing the heartbeat then didn't hear it, I've never known silence to be so deafening. I know it may not be over but I think I need to prepare myself for the worst. DH and I are now going to snuggle on the sofa with tea and mince pies and watch the Shaun the sheep film about llamas! We need to forget about things for a bit.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Keeping everything crossed for you Cara and that blob is just snuggled in tight, (and maybe a bit shy) xxxx


----------



## Nahla

Cara, I am so sorry. the worry never stops, does it? I really keep everything crossed there will be ahb next week!  

Amoeba, brushing my teeth is still an issue for me...during the whole pregnancy. It was the same last time and it does not stop until after birth. I had to change toothpaste and tried quite a few until I found one I can mostly tolerate. using electric toothbrush also helps a bit and brushing teeth straight after a meal with full stomach also helps for me. 

afm: feeling a tiny bit better today. poor ds, I cant go out with him...he has to do everything with my parents atm ( and my poor parents as well).


----------



## KALM

Oh Cara, sending you a huge hug hon. I know what it Is like to sit in that room so excited and then so distraught, and how you will be feeling now, from my own experience, but it sounds like there may be some hope which is something to cling on to. When I was pregnant last year and there was no heartbeat at 8+1 they were very definite it was over, so I know if they tell you that it might just be because of how your little one is snuggled into the lining then there must be a chance, as they wouldn't give you false hope. Will be sending prayers your way that he/she just wasn't ready to show off to the world yet, and next Thursday will be a day of joy.


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Cara! I'm praying everything works out for you and that it's hiding away. Stay positive and be strong with your DH.  We're here for you xx

Nahla - pleased you're feeling a bit better. Also Pleased your little ones are staying put for a while longer.

Amoeba - sorry to read you're struggling with the nausea. Big hug  

Beccabboo - hope you're having a fab time in Boston. Look forward to hearing all about it!

Amy - hope you're well Hun! Any hot stepping over Xmas? I have been to a few spinning classes to keep me motivated.

Sarah - hope the floods haven't given you too much grief and that you have not been personally impacted. Sounds like you had a lovely Christmas. Not long until we're ready to roll the dice again!

Kalm - yay to reduced hours! How are you feeling Hun? 

Nickynack, Westies, Snowy, wildflower, Muchmore, baby cakes hope you're enjoying the festive period and are well

AFM Christmas was lovely. It was very chilled and I felt blessed to spend quality time my DH and family. It's my birthday tomorrow - eeek! We're having a nice meal for two at home and my last few drinks before I get into cycling mode!

Take care xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs!
Oh Cara this truly is the roller coaster of all roller coasters! Thinking of you and praying the little one is just tucked away too tightly to be heard at the moment. 
Hello to everyone else  
AFM Christmas has been lovely and now we are in full preparation mode for leaving for the States on Friday. We did take a small break out of practicalities to see Star Wars tonight though  loved it! 
So tomorrow will be packing and doing last minute bits, and then hosting friends for new year before falling into bed ready to head to the airport on Friday. I am soooo looking forward to it!
This week has been a bit tough in places as my friend who got pregnant so quickly after getting married has had her 12 week scan and is getting ready to announce. Still feels very raw for me and it's hard to get much optimism for the future but I'm just hoping the holidays help a bit.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I'm so sorry you are going through so much drama, sending hugs & hoping everything is ok x  

Smileycat well done with the spinning   HAPPY BIRTHDAY!     I hope you have a lovely day x  

Muchmore I'm sorry the week has been tough with your friend having her 12wk scan   so exciting that you are going away tomorrow!!!   I hope you have a fab time, what a great way to start the new year x  

Amoeba sorry to hear you are suffering with morning sickness x  

Beccaboo I hope you have had a fantastic time in Boston, the snow scene sounded nice, especially as it has been so mild here, I hope you have a good journey home & look forwards to hearing more about your holiday x  

Nahla I hope you continue to feel better, not long now until you will meet the twins x  

Kalm great that you will only be working part time now until you start maternity leave, I hope you manage to sort out the remainder of the nursery furniture soon x  

Sarah how are you getting on with your ps4? I hope all the bad weather isn't causing too many problems for you x  

Lillie how are you doing? I hope you enjoyed a lovely Christmas with your family & had some nice treats, you definitely deserve them x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok x  

Wildflower I hope you had a nice Christmas with dh & rose x  

Hello snowy, Babycakes, Westies, helen, ljh, welsh weasel & anyone else I've missed who is still reading  

I've had a nice time being off work, doing lots of dog walking & going to the gym to visit my new stepper & play with the power plate   my dad came back from portsmouth yesterday after visiting my sister & brought one of my nieces back who was desperate to come & stay with me for a few days so I am on aunty duty which is always fun  

I hope everyone has a lovely new year & fx 2016 will be a good year for all of us x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello CCs just popping on to wish you all a fabulous new year. I hope all of our dreams come true in 2016



Cara - I'm sorry to read that you're going through such a turbulent time at the moment. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it works out the way I'm sure we all hope it will x

AFM - Christmas has been a mixed bag this year - lots of highs mixed with incredible lows. Unfortunately, my cousin found out that her baby died on 23rd and she had to deliver her on 24th. Her due date was 27th so this has come as a huge shock to the family and has filled us all with great sadness. I'm really trying to keep my head held high and not be too sad but on top of everything else it has effected me quite badly so I'll admit I'm struggling. We've decided to stay in tonight and not join friends to see the new year in. I just fancy a night in to welcome 2016 in and happily wave goodbye to 2015! I have my uNK biopsy with Prof Quenby on Monday, so looking forward to getting the results of that back and getting a second opinion on the immunes treatment for our final FET. I'm not sure when that will be yet as it depends on what immunes treatment we decide to go ahead with. Possibly March? I'll keep you posted x


----------



## wildflower

Oh Westies that is truly awful. Love to all your family having to deal with this. I just feel like today has been the worst day of news and it is almost underlining what has been a tragic year for so many people I know. I know a few people have had a wonderful year but today has just been a bad day for news - a ff from my original birth group just found out that a longed for pregnancy has ended with a mmc
I hope your biopsy results are useful and your immunes treatments do the trick in 2016 xxx


Cara - I'm really hoping that the heartbeat appears on the next scan - I'm sure I've heard of that happening to someone - can't remember who though! xxx


SmileyCat - happy birthday lovely xxx


MuchMore - have a brilliant holiday lovely. Sorry things have been tough xxx


Amy - how lovely to have such a good aunty relationship with your niece 


afm - Christmas was tiring but lovely. Over 4 days Rose got to hang out with 30 aunts, uncles, cousins and grandparents. She may not have a sibling but she isn't short on extended family! 
I think we are taking it easy tonight to and just have a normal night - we might finish watching the agatha christie thing that has been on - we have the last one to watch so that would be good. A rare glass of wine too - I still haven't been drinking much after a year of being dry for ttc purposes. 
I've been doing really well on my mission to accept and move on but today just feels like a really difficult day and I'm just feeling the unfairness of life. I'm confidant 2016 will be better eventually but still got a bit of a way to go to acceptance. 


Happy New Year ccs xxx


----------



## wildflower

Here is a message to your all from Rose xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Happy New Year to all my lovely cc friends hope all the pg ladies are relaxing and taking it easy and Cara I am so sorry to hear ur news I really hope everything is ok and hopefully ur lil bean is just snuggling into ur tummy will keep everything crossed Hun xxx Beccaboo hope ur enjoying Boston sounds like ur having a lovely time and Westies I'm so sorry for ur cousins very hard and sad loss sending you big hugs xxx love to you all and 2016 is our year, some of us have had a very hard 2015, I certainly won't be sad to see the back of it!!! I'm with DPs family and we are going to the local pub to see in the New Year, to be honest I'm not really feeling it and would be happier at home with my prosecco in my pjs!! Xxxx


----------



## Nahla

westies, what a nightmare! I really feel for you and your family. it must be incredibly hard to deliver a dead baby. are they going to find out why that happened? when I lost my daughter I was " lucky" enough that I still had a live baby inside and could deliver both via cs. but what you described has happened to a friend of mine and must be too cruel. 
I really hope 2016 brings more luck to everybody. 


afm: dont want to sound ungrateful but I am rather down too atm. I do have those awful pains in my leg plus a rotten cold and am hanging around the house for a week now. outside its the best weather... my parents do give their very best to entertain my son... and I just wish time would pass more quickly... and the worst thing is that I feel so left alone with everything. I wonder if a mother of 3 small children will ever find a new partner? My worst nightmare is to spend the rest of my life alone with the kids... one day I would be old and alone and they all have moved out.... it does not help that my ex is on ski holidays with his big kids and new partner..sorry for the rant... I know I am very lucky to get kids No 2 and 3 soon...


----------



## NickyNack

Happy Birthday Smiley hope you have a lovely day xxx

Nahla I know everything looks bleak and possibly a bit scary but I'm sure you won't be on ur own forever Hun, there will be someone out there for you who perhaps is in a similar situation as you or you may meet someone who always wanted kids but never got round to it so will be happy with you and you v special 3 xx chin up and try stay calm ready for ur big start to the new year - I'm a firm believer that there is someone out there for everyone, I'm not exactly happy with my DP and not sure where I will end either which is scary too and have been wondering this week where I will be this time next year - hopefully pg like you and quite possibly doing it on my own - we ate string ladies and can do this and we are all here for you so you are not alone Hun xxxxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's

Amy - thank you for the birthday wishes. Ooooh I had a couple of sessions on the power plate, it's good for hamstring stretches and squats. What do you do? Enjoy aunty duty. Your nieces sound adorable and I'm sure she will be spoilt. Have fun!

Wildflower - thank you for your new year and birthday wishes and a special thank you to Rosie for her lovely message. You're doing really really well hun, yes indeed life is so cruel at times, but you will get through these hard times. Sending you a big hug. 

Westies, so sorry for your cousin, that is just awful. ..there are no words, it's shocking. I will include her in my prayers, Sending you hugs and wish you the best for your biopsy next week.

Nahla - You are such a brave and smart woman. You have a dear son and two more children on the way which will bring much joy to your life. I'm sure you will find that special person in your life when the time is right. Like Nicknack I believe there is someone for everyone and they would be lucky to have you and your children. 

Nickynack - thank you for the birthday wishes. Have a fantastic evening! Hopefully you'll get into the swing things once you're in the pub  

May next year bring each and everyone of you joy, happiness and everything your heart desires.  Hopefully this time next year will be a happier time for us all. I truly believe it will be.

HAPPY NEW YEAR     

xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies....

will catch up with personals tomorrow...I have been reading along but been busy with family and coursework!! 11 days to first exam an stressing!!

Anyway....just wanted to wish u all a Happy New Year an hope it beings us all happiness.....we really do deserve it! thanks.for all ur advice an support over the past year....I realise now more than ever I am not alone an ur such a wonderful bunch!!

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy new year to all the ccs and hope 2016 brings you all happiness xxx        

AFM had booking appointment today, makes it all seem even more real 😊 Community midwives (there were 2 of them) were both lovely and I will see them again in February (at approx 15-16weeks); mostly will see the midwives linked to my diabetes team. Now to get to Tuesday and my 8 week scan 😊😊😊 xxx


----------



## welshweasel

Just a quick one to wish all of you amazing ladies a very Happy New Year. I hope you can all find peace with everything that's happened in 2015 and look forward to 2016 and all that it may bring. For the first time in many years I plan to be asleep by midnight - I was meant to be working tomorrow so we hadn't made plans and I'm glad we didn't as I don't feel like going anywhere, am quite happy on the sofa in my pjs!


----------



## KALM

Happy new year Crazy Clems! My 2015 was richer for having you all in it, and I hope we'll still be here wishing each other a happy new year in 365 days time, looking back on a lot of happiness and more dreams coming true for each and every one of us in 2016!

Much more, have a terrific holiday in Florida!! Safe travels.

Westies, there are just no words about your cousin, I just can't even bear to think how she must be feeling. She will be in my thoughts.

smiley, belated happy birthday! I hope you had a lovely day.

All for now, need my bed!


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy new year lovely cc's. 

I wrote a mega long post with personals to you all and lost it!  sorry ladies! 

Il write again later. 

Well I would like to say I partied in the new year but with the night flight home on Wednesday night I missed out on a nights sleep so me and DH were in bed at 7 and slept right through to 8am! Haha, rock and roll hey! 

Boston was brilliant though, we had an amazing holiday. Ate lots, explored lots and shopped lots. We had some cold bright days with the one day of snow which was so lovely to see. The basketball was brilliant and I had a massive slice of cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory. (DH was amazed I ate it all!) Managed a run around the park. Was just great. Hoping this will be our last biggish holiday for a while now we think about treatment and hoping positive things come from it. 
I'm now waiting for AF so I can call up clinic to book in for the scratch so that is next step. Excited but also the thought of doing this all again is draining but going to remain positive and go with each step as it comes. 
Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Happy new year everybody!
I saw the new year in at work on a sleepover shift. Am now exhausted as there was an hour of fireworks in the street outside which was so loud it made the house shake and my clients cry! Gave them all a lie in this morning. Am now off till 7 am tomorrow. Had the most intense cramps yesterday all day and everything I went to the loo I expected to be bleeding but I wasn't. The cramps have gone now so who knows what's going on!

Westies I'm really sorry to hear of your cousins terrible experience, and at Christmas too. My thoughts are with your whole family.

Nahla sorry you are feeling so low just now. Sending you hugs


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies so sorry to hear about cousin, words can't describe xxx  

Beccaboo glad you had a fab break in Boston, doing the AF dance for you, so you can get started xxx    

Smiley sorry I missed your birthday, but happy belated birthday xx   

Nahla sorry to hear you're down atm, hoping pains etc settle down and that your cold gets better. Try not to think too dar into the future but focus on the fact that your 2littke ones will soon be here making you a lovely family of 4 xxxx ☺☺☺  

Kalm very impressed by how late you posted - I was in bed at 1205 😱😝 hope you're doing well xx

Lillie good to hear from you and you're right that none of us are alone as we all have each other...it's what's helped get me through all the turmoil I've had. Xx  💜💜💜💜

  to all the ccs and hope you had a fab new year. Hoping 2016 is a better year for us all xxxxx

Afm didn't sleep brilliantly again, am constantly shattered. Have been having lots of twinges this morning 🤔 Hoping it's my jellybean growing and uterus stretching but on constant panic mode. Nausea is still there, but not as bad as yesterday, keep checking boobs still sore, they are but not as much as they have been -  oh am driving myself mad    Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy new year CCs! Here's to a bright (orange) 2016.

Amoeba - Hope jellybean is growing well. I am thinking of your jellybean as I eat some sparkly jellybeans my brother gave me for Christmas. 

Cara - Did you have a lovely (and well-deserved) day off today? I'm sorry you're still a bit in limbo, hope everything is growing well and you get to finally hear that heartbeat very soon.

Beccaboo - Sounds like my idea of a rock and roll new year.  Glad you had a fantastic time in Boston - jealous of your cheesecake - and it's great that you're looking forward to your next steps.

Smileycat - Happy belated birthday; hope you had a lovely day.

Nahla - Sorry to hear you are struggling at the moment. Time is a funny thing how it always seems to speed through the good parts and slow down when you're waiting for something.

NickyNack - Hope you had a good night last night in the end, sometimes the best nights are the ones where you didn't think you could be bothered going!

wildflower - Glad you had a nice Christmas with plenty of extended family. Sending you lots of love on your journey towards acceptance. 

Amy - Glad you've enjoyed some time off work and still managed to fit in some gym time. Very focused. 

I am sorry to hear about your cousin, Westies. There really are no words. 

Hi Kalm, welshweasel, lillie, MuchMore and anybody else I have missed. I've been reading even though not had chance to post.

A quiet new year in for us - just as we like it! - Chinese, a bottle of Shloer and Guitar Hero. The water levels have gone down massively here, thankfully, so hopefully no more floods on the horizon. Work has been mad but should start to tail off after the weekend when everyone goes back to work and school. Can't quite believe it's January; it really is time to get some weight off and get ready for everything there is to come. Too many pregnancy announcements at the moment... just got to hope it's us next.

In other news, I broke a filling the other day (must be all the festive eating) so I have an emergency dentist appointment to look forward to on Monday and I burnt my hand on the oven cooking dinner this evening. I feel like a disaster zone.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies! 
Well now that I'm in the States I get to post even later!!! 
We have arrived and all is well ... Warm weather and fab villa etc. But now it's almost 4am in my head so I really must sleep. But wanted to say huge happy new year to you all, and I agree that I will be happy to see 2015 fade into the distance. May this year amaze us all


----------



## Nahla

thank You everybody for the kind words... I hope its just a phase and related to the fact that I was not able to leave the house for the last 10 days. But I keep asking myself why oh why have I taken back 2 embies? I never thought it would work.... after soo many attempts with each time 2 embies... and with ds I had taken even 3 back... well, it is like it is and once they are here I wont want to change anything. But its quite hard right now... the pregnancy is not easy anymore, my parents are exhausted from keeping ds occupied because I cant do much and then I am not looking forward to sleepless nights with 2 babies... am already sleepless as I dont know how to lay in bed as everything hurts. maybe its just my age? 

sorry for the rant.... I know its not fair. 

just wanted to ask: Sharry, this thread is more than 300
pages right now. Do we eventuslly need a new one to start? 

wish you all a happy and successful 2016 with many orange babies........


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nahla I'm sorry you are finding things difficult at the moment   I'm sure the prospect of newborn twins is scary for anyone so combining it with a toddler son & being a single parent is bound to feel scary but you seem very organised & I'm sure with your parents help & a bit of time to get used to things you will make a fantastic mother to three fabulous children x  

Muchmore exciting that you have arrived on your holiday!   Happy new year to you too, I hope you have a fantastic time away & look forwards to hearing about it x  

Sarah sorry to hear about the broken filling, I hope it gets sorted on Monday, fx you will be joining in with the pregnancy announcements in the next few months x  

Cara sorry to hear the fireworks upset your clients, I hope you are doing ok x  

Amoeba good that the nausea is settling down x  

Beccaboo the holiday sounded great, the thought of another cycle is scary but we will all be here cheering you on x  

Kalm I think you are right, despite 2015 being a very difficult time for some of the cc's knowing that we have all been able to support each other through the difficult times & cheer each other on during the good times has been really nice, I am looking forwards to the arrival of some special orange babies x  

Welsh weasel I hope you enjoyed your new year x  

Lillie I really hope the studying is going well, I think you have done so well to be studying, working & having treatment & wish you all the best for the exams & starting your fet when you are ready x  

Smileycat the power plate at the gym has a chart with different exercises to try, I use it to work on my abs doing the plank resting my forearms on the plate, then sit on it with my knees slightly bent & legs out in front of me with feet on the floor & lean back with my arms across my chest, then another one with my legs out in front & knees bent & feet on the floor & arms behind me at a 90 degree angle with elbows bent resting on the plate & bottom off the floor (not really sure if any of that makes any sense!!  ) I do each position for a minute at a time & repeat each one twice, they are some of the longest minutes I am at the gym but I'm hoping they are doing some good!   What is next for you with treatment? Do you have any more immunes testing to see if all the injections are working? I really hope they make the difference for you for next time x  

Nickynack I hope you enjoyed your New Years eve at the local pub & that getting the extra round of funded treatment is the start of good times for you x  

Wildflower I loved the message from rose   hopefully in time things will get easier for you & maybe the follow up appointment will help, we are all here for you x  

Westies I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin, I can't begin to imagine how difficult it must be   I hope you are ok & that your biopsy on Monday goes well x  

Hello ljh, helen, snowy, Babycakes & anyone else I've missed  

I've had a lovely time with my niece, we got a profiterole tower from Iceland for New Years eve so have eaten a mountain of them!   we have also taken the dogs out for some nice walks & been doing lots of crafting, I took her back today meeting my brother in law for a handover in Abingdon early this evening & it seems very quite now as she talked pretty much non stop since she arrived!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello All, Hope we are all doing ok and with those of us who are back to work today I hope we arent too down in the dumps about it!

As I said the other day I wrote a load of personals and then lost the post, grrr hate it when that happens.

Westies, good luck with your appointment today (I think you said today!). Please let us know how it goes. xx. Also sorry to hear of your cousin, my best friend had a similar tragedy happen to her and it was so upsetting. xx

Muchmore, I want to go back on holiday too! haha. Hope you have a fantastic time in florida and have some lovely warm weather. Looking forward to hearing all about it. Hope you also get to do some Harry Potter things! 

Hi Nahla, you and your babies have made it into 2016 without any early arrivals! Its normal to have days when you feel its all too much but you can do it, youve come this far on your own and thats amazing. Whats happening with the man you met up with, are you still talking with him?

Hi Amy, Im glad you had a good new year and seems though your niece kept you busy. I spent Saturday afternoon at inlaws and DH's nieces always get me to play, its like they get fed up playing with parents and its oh we have someone new to play with! Are you back to work today like me?

Hi sarah, glad you are ok. To be honest we rarely do anything for new year however 7pm is extremely early. Like you though we would usually stay in and get some nice food in or a takeaway. Im glad water levels have gone down where you are, I hope you havent been directly affected. Good luck with the dentist today and yes, this is our year! 

Hi Amoeba, Are you going through crazy symptom spotting stage all over again! I hope you are ok. Are you back at work today? When is your next scan appointment.

Hi Cara, I hope everything is going ok for you and I still have my fingers crossed that everything will work out fine and a little heartbeat will show up this week. xx

Hi Welshweasel, thanks for the new year wishes. Lots of things for you to look forward to in 2016, please keep us updated on lo arrival. Would love to hear. xx

Hi Snowy, How was your xmas and new year. Hope you chilled out and put feet up. How many days to go now, are you countinng down days!? xx

Hi Wildflower and Rose, It great Rose has that extended family and sounds very much like mine growing up, no siblings but loads of aunts and cousins that were like my sisters. xx

Hi LJH, how are you, when does treatment start for you in sunny spain?

Hi Nickynack, How are you? How was NYE at the pub? I hope things with you and DP sort themselves for 2016 and at least you have your funded go you can concentrate on. You deserve this chance so fx it happens.  

Hi Smilycat, good for you on the gym workouts thats great. I always think exercise puts you in a great frame of mind too which is what we like for the start of cycling! xx

Hi Lillie, How are you doing? Did you manage to get any revision in duing the holidays or have you left well alone and starting again now. When is your exam? Hope you had a lovely xmas and ny.xx

Hi Kalm, Hows things? Hope you looking forward to your shorter weeks up until leaving work. I bet that will be really nice.

Hi everyone else reading along. I am trying to think if I have missed anyone, I hope not. xx

Yep, back to work for me. I said to DH this morning that if we are sucessful in our next treatment then this time next year, I wont have the back to work blues as will be on maternity leave. Hoping that is the case. I think my AF is on way, perhaps tomorrow so will be booking in for the scratch. Any of you ladies that have had it, what CD is this usually done on if I am to start DR on CD21? Also, would you recommend taking the day off work for it, so if my appointment is in the morning, would you suggest going to work in PM or is it pretty painful that I just want to sofa it in the afternoon! Oh and another question, do they give you a suppository before it like they do at EC?

xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo nice that you got to play with dh's niece, how old is she? the niece that came to stay is 8, I think she enjoyed being the focus of adult attention as she is normally with her sisters who are 6 and 11, she didn't stop talking pretty much the whole time she was visiting!   I am back at work today too, it has been nice to have time off as it is the longest I've been off since last christmas!   I think I had the scratch a couple of days before starting dr, maybe on the friday then started dr on the monday, there were no suppositories involved & I just took a couple of paracetamol before & didn't feel anything, others have said it was painful so I guess it depends how you feel as to whether you go back to work after, I think my clinic does them in the afternoon so I didn't go back to work. I should be having the biopsy that westies is having today in the next couple of weeks but I think the results take 5-6 weeks to come back & dp & I need to get more blood tests done so project defrost might take a little while for me x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, There are 2 nieces, one of them is now 6 and she seems to be happy to entertain herself on the ipad but her sister (2) has replaced her by liking to climb all over me. usually when I go round I have to end up making some sort of den/tent in the bedrooms. 
I know, it seems a long time ago I was in work. Me and DH got up for our usual run this morning and both said is it wrong that we are already thinking about when we can get back in bed! haha
Yes I remember the consultant saying it was before DR but couldnt remember when although Im sure the nurse will book me right when I call up tomorrow. I will probably take some painkillers too just incase. 
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo the symptoms are so strong no need to try and spot 😜 Next scan is tomorrow before I go to antenatal, will be 8+2 - am petrified though that something will have gone wrong with all the stress over Xmas. Yes back at work today 😞 Might tell work (other than the 3 that know) on Wednesday if all is well tomorrow x

I had the scratch and usually done around day 21, mine was done on day 26 though! It's not that painful tbh so I reckon you'd be fine to go to work in afternoon xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

OMG got to tell you this! A friend messaged me to ask of husband and I had split as he's on dating websites!!! We've been separated less than 2 weeks, he also states no children but interested in having children - eh he has a child on the way that he has shown no interest in! Just shocked and how quickly he seems to got over our almost 9yr relationship and almost 4yr marriage; I'm still wearing my ring as it feels wrong to take it off yet there he is flaunting himself about!! 


Hope you're all doing well, will update on scan tomorrow afternoon xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Amoeba, that's rubbish about your H (I can't call him DH!) I'm sorry he's being so insensitive. It probably goes without saying but you're better off without him! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, looking forward to your update.

Hi everyone, hope you are all well and not suffering the first Monday back blues too much. That's one benefit of working over Christmas, no difficult start for me today.  Here's to looking on the bright side! Diet starts today... though I'm trying not to call it a diet, it's more of a 'must get healthy before treatment' routine. I'd like to lose a stone in the next 6 weeks so I need to get my game face on.


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
Hope you've all survived the first day back. Like Sarah I'm looking on the bright side of working over the Christmas break as not having the January blues! I've actually had today off, which was lovely.

Sarah, good luck with the getting healthy before treatment routine. I did something similar preparing for treatment, it's good to have a goal to focus on.

Amoeba, maybe you should substitute DH for SH with the S standing for silly (of something stronger!) How insensitive of him! An thinking you're better off simply focussing on you and jellybean and leave him to his stupidity. Good luck with scan tomorrow, looking forward to reading your update.

Beccaboo, I had similar thoughts re being on maternity leave this time next year. That's one reason why I didn't mind working onChristmas day as if this pregnancy continues iI won't have that issue next year. Well done for surviving first day back at work, especially after your lovely holiday.

Amy, we think we've discovered another reason why one of the clients was hyperactive and shouting during the fireworks; she has all the chocolates and biscuits she got for Christmas in her room and has been stuffing her face each night so she's been fueled by sugar!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM have been feeling really down today, not really sure why. Nausea has been bad today and I've been struggling to eat which doesn't help. Counting down the days till Thursday. I feel as if something's changed in my mind and even though I still have symptoms I don't feel pregnant anymore. Probably just being silly, this wait is horrid!


----------



## Nahla

Amy, thanks for the kind words...I hope its just a phase.  I know I will love all 3 and wont want to change anything....

Amoeba: I can only say one word: men! thats incredible insensitive and thoughtless but typical male! I am sure you did the right thing and will be happier without him long term. 

beccaboo, thanks for asking...Yes you are right, my aim was 2016 and here we are. 35 weeks today, still 16 days until electiv cs...and no signs of early arrival so far. the man I have met stll writes messages daily, but I just cant face to meet him atm with my bump and cold and sciatica...so I think I will delay everThing until the bavies are here and I feel more or less human again ( feel like a big fat cow not even able to move right now). 
he seems nice but I just cant say more right now, maybe hormones play an important role too. 

xx


----------



## Nahla

cara, a big   I keep everything crossed for You.


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo sounds like you are well practiced at making dens now   you are so good with your morning runs, the ground is so wet here at the moment it is difficult to walk the dogs in the fields without all of us getting filthy!   exciting that you will be getting your dates for treatment soon, I have everything crossed that this will be the start of a run of 2016 bfp's x  

Amoeba good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'm sorry things have become so difficult with dh x  

Sarah what is the next step for you? healthy eating to get yourself ready for treatment is a good motivation x  

Cara I'm so sorry you are feeling down, I really hope the scan on Thursday gives you good news x  

Nahla well done for getting to 2016 without any early arrivals, I think you are doing incredibly well, think how far you have come from going to et with your orange top & worrying about peeing out the embies & now look what an amazing job your body has done x  

Westies I hope your biopsy went well today x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok & the studying is going well, wishing you lots of luck for your exam x  

Muchmore I hope you are having a great holiday x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok & the new job is giving you the perfect work life balance you were hoping for x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning, Happy Tuesday ladies (actually I hate Tuesdays but trying to trick myself into thinking its a happy day) 

Hi Amy, Trying to make the most of my runs and exercise now before treatment starts. Last fresh go I did exercise during DR (although made sure I had rest days) and gave up completely at stimms so I think I will likely do the same this time round. What do you tend to do regarding exercise around treatment time? 

Hi Nahla, my fx crossed that you go on for a further 16 days, Im very excited for you. Well Im sure you look lovely and glowing in your end of pregnancy but I can understand that you would want to put things on hold with the man you met for now and you never know where that jouney might take you after the babies are here. xx

Awww Cara, I hope Thursday comes quickly for you, its not nice for you being in that limbo land again. I hope the nausea you are still getting though is a good sign, I still hold some hope for you. xx

Hi Sarah, I agree, call it healthy eating. I try and have a good breakfast every day, I think that helps. 
My main aim is to ween myself off the coffee again. I dont have loads to be fair but I like it and when me and DH were on holiday, coffee stops became a regular thing. Need to limit it now and go for the decaf when I have one. When are you thinking of starting treatment? xx

Hi Amoeba, silly husband, he obviously cant see what he has got and that he will have a lovely complete family this year. Try not to let it get to you and concentrate on bean. Glad the symptoms are still strong and masses of good luck for today. xx

Anyone made any new years resolutions. I dont usually make them but I am trying to make an effort to drink more water and therefore needing to wee constantly! 
AF has come today so I will call the clinic this afternoon so I can speak to the nurse about starting again, booking in for scratch etc. It would make CD21 (start date of first injection) 25th Jan. Eeeek! is anyone going to be starting around that same time?

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello beccaboo   I hope your tuesday is going ok so far   Each cycle I've carried on with gyming during dr & just stopped exercise other than dog walking during stims & the 2ww, I really miss it when I stop but I didn't want to have any regrets looking back   No new years resolution here although I would like to improve my lower abs so will be working on them at the gym, I think it is time they got back in shape after the surgery!   I have been doing some power plate exercises to improve them & one of the personal trainers showed me a couple of other exercises to try   good luck with increasing your water intake, I am mainly drinking weak decaf tea at the moment   I think I will be a bit behind you with treatment by the time I get all the tests & results sorted, but will be here cheering you on x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just a quick one while I'm on lunch, Beccaboo I should be within days of you if AF hurries up. My day 21 will be wc 25th Jan if it decides to come this week. I'm a week late already so should be anytime now.... I hope. Nurse consultation is next week.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, I hope you can get those tests done soon so you dont have to wait too long. Yes, I think I too will do what I did last time re exercise. I didnt overdo it and listened to my body but I think being able to keep active helped my mood, otherwise I turn right grumpy! What I did last time obviously didnt effect me getting my BFP. Ab's are the hardest bit to work aren't they, they can be stubborn ones to strengthen!

Sarah, Love your profile pic of lo by the way, hes such a cutie. I will send AF vibes your way. I too was late this month, like I was last month, tbh I dont know what my normal cycle length is nowadays! Im glad we should be about the same time cycling though.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hi everyone, eventually got out antenatal - been in the hospital for 3 hours, including having my lunch! Jellybean has a very strong heartbeat and is measuring 8w3d edd is 13th August, next scan in 4 weeks 😊😊😊 xxxx

Will do a proper catch up later xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, Fantastic news, my birthday is the 15th August so it could be sharing the same day as me. Summer baby! xx


----------



## Nahla

Anoeba, huge congrats! sounds great! August is not that far away...

beccaboo, new year resolutions.....losing baby weight, getting back into shape...not repeating the mistakes I made with my ds...finding a dp...

beccaboo and sarah, fx for the start of the new cycle...


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba great news on the scan  

Sarah & beccaboo it will be nice that you will both be cycle buddies again   

Beccaboo I think getting my abs in shape will be a challenge but it gives me something to work on whilst I'm waiting to start treatment again  

Nahla sounds like you have a few resolutions, wishing you all the best with them


----------



## lillieb87

hey ladies sorry been AWOL revising is takin over my life!!

amoeba congrats on scan hun an sorry about H being a prat! u deserve better!! do u think he has posted the ad to get a reaction out of u? it's so sad how u battled 3 cycles 2gether an now ur doing it alone....sending  

Amy sounds like u an ur niece had a fab time....did u demolish the profitto roles? haha my abs are well covered with a thick skin!! ur so good with ur exercising!! 

nahla not long left now...hope ur feeling a little better? liking ur new year resolutions!! 

beccaboo so glad u enjoyed ur hols hun...bet it feels like ages ago now doesn't it! yey to af arriving....did u get a date for ur scratch?

Sarah....doing an af dance for u.....she never comes when she is meant to!! a week to ur apt whoop whoop!

cara sending hugs hun hope Thursday brings u the luck u deserve x

muchmore hope ur enjoying Florida an the weather is nice? we were there 6 yrs ago as now an it was feezing.....we did 8 days before a cruise an then went on a cruise an got caught up in the earthquake in Haiti.....well in the sea around it!!anyway sorry I hav digressed....it juts brought back memories....

smiley hope ur OK huni....hav u finished all ur immune??

lhj not long til ur apt now u in Spain is it....I think it's this month!!

westies hope ur apt went OK yesterday - if ur still reading xx

snowy kalm an babycakes/ninja hope ur all bumping along nicely....not long for u guys now!! I think ur due to go on maternity this week snowy....how exciting!!

wildflower hope ur enjoying ur job still an rose is keeping u busy!

afm revise revise revise.....think about tx.....try to decide on a plan...revise....sleep.....ground hog day springs to mind!! appointment is 2 weeks 2day...can't quite believe how quick it has come round!! need to lose about 5lb before apt to get bmi at an acceptable level!! just like the apt the weight has come on quick too haha xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone I'm sorry for no personals but feeling like my life has been ripped appart - I am splitting with my DP as had a horrendous New Year's Eve/day things can't be worked out as he has left me very hurt and upset so this means no further IVF and my quest for motherhood over. I have to sell my house (it's in my name) as I have borrowed off my mum and dad to pay him off and I can't stay here as too many painful memories. I have told him tonight it's over and he can leave at any time as I have his money ready and he accepts no blame as I have just focused on this IVF all year and I am never happy. I am gutted beyond words and really don't know how I going to carry on. I have had the worst year which he clearly doesn't understand and have a very unhappy and lonely road ahead of me. I have valued all of ur support and wish you all the best of luck, you all deserve to be mums and will all be amazing. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack so sorry things have got to this point xxx    But know exactly how you feel!    Xxxx


----------



## lillieb87

Nickynack sending massive hugs     why is it that men just don't get it!!! do u think space might sort things out? it's so sad when this road ends up causing further turmoil! it's not the end of motherhood hun there are other ways/means altho at the.mo it won't seem like that....hope u don't think I am speaking out of turn!! this is just a pause in ur book huni.....sending u hugs an thinking about u....we are always here....not just for ivf malarkey but all the crappy bits of life that come with it!! x


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack I'm so sorry things have got so bad with dp, we are all here for you, sending lots of hugs & hoping that in time you will find a new path to motherhood xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

NickyNack I'm so sorry  we are all here to listen if you need to sound off. I hope this is just a hurdle on your journey rather than a locked door


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks all so much and no Lillie this really is the end I think as he is so cold and oblivious to how I must be feeling after such a hard year and now this, I love him still I think, feel v confused but know for my sake I can no longer be with him as hard as that is to take. Hopefully one day when I'm sorted and strong I can pursue the road to been a single adoptive mother,if I'm even accepted, I don't know xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack, like the other CCs I am so sorry to hear your news. 
I do hope your dream of being a mummy is not over and that you can find some time over the next few days to reflect and think about what you want and how you can achieve it. I think it's hard for anyone to understand what we're all going through with IVF treatment and the rollercoaster that it is, and so it's important that we feel loved and supported by those close to us.  Some men just don't get it. I can understand why you're upset and hurt, but I do hope this doesn't mean your journey is over.  There are other options that may be right for you when you're ready. We are here for you. Sending you big hugs and lots of love.


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Smiley and no he really doesn't get it at all and that has become so much more apparent now. You are right that we need to feel loved and supported and throughout this I have looked at a lot of ur relationships and how string ur other halves are for you and the support they give and their equal desire to be a parent and always thought I have not got this. Ameoba I know you know how I feel I just wish I had a little bean too Hun you are so lucky to have that and I'm so happy for you that you have especially the way ur DH is now acting bless you xx Question for you all - do you think it's worth calling the unit and asking them if they can speak to the board about me using donar sperm? Do you think they would go for it? Is that what you would all do and do you think I'm strong enough to do it on my own? Xx


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, from my own experience I would say, wait a few months until you decide anything. I am so sorry things are going in that direction. In my opinion it is the best to sort out your feelings, sort out your living situation, come to terms with your ex...and after that maybe try alone. re donor sperm: I have gone to Denmark to do that as it is not allowed for single women to go that route alone. I dont know about UK, but I would say, straight after a separation it could be difficult to get the permission. In many countries you have to do psychological tests before. In Denmakr I went to a private clinic and nobody asked me nothing at all. just the medical investigations, but the fact that I was single seemed so normal there. If you really are ready to try that I can only recommend Copenhagen Fertility Center. Quite professional, easy to access ( I even was able to do the first consultation via telephone and just went there for insemination itself first time, all the controls and scans were done in Germany by my gynecologist). Same for ivf...in Denmark you can choose your own donor from a sperm bank and let the sperm be delivered straight to the clinic. I also had a look into Spain, but there you can only choose things like eye colour, height etc. but nothing re. education, family, interests...I even listened to the donors voice and saw photos how he looked as a child, etc.    
Finally I can just say: so far I am glad I went that route as I would never have been happy without trying. And age is a limiting factor for You and me too. If I really did the right thing? I can maybe tell you in a few weeks...


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Nahla I needed a reality check and now know it is silly even asking the clinic but dread having to make that call that will end my IVF bubble 😢 I don't think the overseas options are for me especially financially so looks like this is the end for me and the adoption route once I am sorted is my only option, if I would even be accepted. Time is not on my side no like you and I don't understand how I have got this old so quickly and be in this position. I am in the same position I was in when I was 30, splitting with my ex from Norwich of 10yrs but then I had just had an m/c just after my 12 week scan - I always thought I would get my go again one day. I am so devestated and don't know how to cope with loosing my relationship and this too x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, currently on the train to London for a work meeting all day! Boo. 

Oh nickynack I'm so sorry to hear that about you and DP. You've obviously tried to sort things out with him from last time. I know you are hurting now but maybe cutting ties with him if it's not working will be best for you in the long run. I so feel for you though as you have the added issue of IVF and wanting a child so much. How was it left with the clinic, do you just have to call them when you are ready to start treatment? If so, then I wouldn't worry about calling them up yet and if things with dp are certainly over then maybe you can discuss with the clinic later your options. We are all here for you though nickynack so come and chat, rant or whatever when you want so we can offer some support.  

Lillie, you sound a very busy bee at the moment. I'm confident you will be awesome in your exams and you will be fine on your bmi. Xx

I called the clinic yesterday and the nurse will be in contact with a plan, told them I'm opting for scratch and they will schedule that in so watch this space for a timeline. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Xx


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, please have a look at the prices in Denmark, it is not that expensive! flights are really cheap, most of the time I went for 1 night, for my last and successful transfer even without staying over night...when I did my fresh ivf cycle, I went there for a week with my parents and ds, we rent an appartement through an internet site from private, but that was my personal decision. You can always go there just for a day. I would recommend you to call the clinic and make an appointment for a telephone consultation. they will answer all your questions, send you a prescription and you can start straight away...you can do all scans in UK and just book a flight for EC and ET. I do even wonder if you need ivf....your partner had sperm issues, didnt he? So maybe iui would be a much easier and cheaper option? 
On a side note I also know someone who is single and has done successful home inseminations.. maybe that would be an option too? 
And asking the clinic you are in is always possible still....who knows maybe you can do it anyway? I would try everything at the same time and then choose the best option....otherwise you will always ask yourself, what had been, if.....xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies  Just wanted to pop in to give NickyNack a big virtual hug  I'm so sorry that your relationship has got to this point. You must have so much going on in your head at the moment - are you able to get some counselling or hypnotherapy sessions or if you can't afford them, perhaps see your GP and get some free counselling sessions? It's just too much for one person to cope with and may help talking things through. Perhaps in a few weeks, why don't you make an appointment to go see your consultant and that way you can discuss your situation and what your options are? I'm sure they will have come across similar situations before. Nahla's advice is great and perhaps look in to costs of going abroad as it may surprise you! Whatever you decide is right for you, we're behind you and sending you lots of positivity to get through this horrible time x


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks to those of you who asked after me and my uterine uNK biopsy with Prof Quenby/Prof Brosens in Coventry on Monday. It went well and the procedure itself was much like the scratch at CRGW (pipelle style, different to the scratch I had a the Lister which was more of a cut and less painful). Ten seconds of pain but I closed my eyes and dreamt of lying on a sunny beach with a cocktail!  Now waiting around four weeks for the results and follow-up telephone consultation. The biopsy performs the same function as a scratch so looking forward to some  in the meantime as it was pretty boring abstaining over Christmas! Will keep you all posted x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies pleased to hear your appointment & biopsy went well x  

Beccaboo I hope your meetings in London goes ok today x  

Nickynack I think if I was you I would maybe just tell the clinic you want to wait a couple of months before starting treatment, it keeps the option open if things improve with dp & you decide to go ahead with another cycle. It is also worth investigating treatment abroad in the future as prices vary a lot, also if you are happy to consider donor eggs then your age is not as significant, I know it is hard at the moment but there are still options x  

Lillie I think the profiteroles & other treats may have something to do with why my abs aren't as good as they could be!   I really hope the exams go well after all the work you have put in x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, just got the 5pm train so now about to make my way home. Tired as in meeting all day with hardly any break and a working lunch. Plus I ran at half 5 this morning! I saw I had an email today from one of the nurses and she has booked me in for the scratch the afternoon of the 19th Jan so I will call them tomorrow and confirm all ok. Works out well as I will be able to take the time off work for the appointment but I have the 20th off work as need to take DH to have wisdom tooth out. 

Hope you all had good days. Lovely to hear from you Westies and glad your appointment went well. 
Hugs all round xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,
Have been keeping myself busy with work and helping my friend out with her 3 kids so am tired and won't do many personals.

Nickynack I'm sorry you're having such an awful time. 

Beccaboo and Sarah good luck with your upcoming cycles.

Westies glad your biopsy went well. Hope the results provide some answers when they come.

That's all I can manage I'm afraid so will just say a big hello to everyone else!

AFM tomorrow is the end of this current limboland, can't wait for a definitive answer. DH and I are trying to have a normal evening and we'll just roll with it tomorrow. Praying we'll hear a heartbeat but also prepared to not hear it. Nausea and tiredness have peaked over the past few days (although work has been crazy which doesn't help). I'm not reading anything into it as the oestrogen tablets have always made me feel quite sick. I also think it might partly be nerves and worry. The bands still help me most of the time but I need to make sure I eat and drink every hour or so.
Will update you all on this rollercoaster after scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck for tomorrow Cara xxx I've not heard jellybean's heartbeat yet 🤔 Nerves and worry can exaggerate your symptoms but I have every faith for positive news xxxx   

Sorry for lack of personals but am shattered today and only jumped on quickly X hope you're all doing ok xxxx 

Another day of no nausea which has been great but am shattered and back niggling a bit, probably due to overdoing it at work. Spoke to management about my duties and instead of standing outside with kids running round for 20mins I'm now inside in the restauarnt where it is calmer and I can sit if need be, but if I'm too tied and don't feel up to it I've just to let management know and I can miss it that day, so that relieves another stress/worry xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thinking of you Cara   everything crossed for tomorrow. 

I'll get on and do some proper personals soon I promise... so tired lately! Work hasn't slowed down any.


----------



## Amy76

Cara wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Nahla

Cara, everything crossed for tomorrow! 

afm: 35+2 today, last scan before cs in 2 weeks. everything fine, 2700 and 2900g... still 14 days to count back. 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Nahla those are great weights, and not long to go now! I can't believe we'll be celebrating our first CC babies in just two weeks. I know it probably feels like ages for you yet though. DS was only 2265g born at 37+1 so sounds like they're growing well.


----------



## KALM

Just a quick post to say:

*cara*, thinking of you and really hoping and praying tomorrow brings good news.

*nickynack* so sorry to hear your news, but you have tried and tried with your DP and it sounds like you do need someone more supportive and understanding. It might feel like you are right back where you were 10 years ago, but sometimes you can be surprised by how fast things change and improve, so you never know what may be just around the corner. I think like Nahla said, take some time to deal with the change in circumstances and maybe as westies said some counselling would be good. your journey may not necessarily be over, give yourself a month or two and then start investigating and you might be surprised what may be possible. Sending , and feel free to rant to us as much as you need.

*westies* glad the biopsy was ok, I meant to send you a message on Monday morning to wish you well but never managed it, but I was sending orange vibes your way!

Hi to everyone else, will post properly tomorrow.


----------



## Smileycat

Cara I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Sending orange vibes and prayers your way. Xx
Nahla very excited for you! Can't believe you will meet your twins in two weeks.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello from Florida, lovely CCs  
This is a quick one as I am already half asleep after eating huge food at the Cheesecake Factory tonight but wanted to say hi to you all ... And special hi to Cara for tomorrow ... Thinking of you  
I am absolutely loving the holiday! We have done loads, but still more to do. Harry Potter stuff was absolutely brilliant! amazing and so exciting to be here. 
Ok must sleep ... Love to you all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news on the twins Nahla, not long until you get to meet them and the first clementine babies are born 😊😊😊😊😊😊 xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning all.

Just a quick one for now.....

Great news Nahla, counting down with you! 

Cara, good luck today and hope everything is ok. Xx

Muchmore, glad you are having a great time, I too did Cheesecake Factory in Boston. Those cheesecakes are just amazing. Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Scan confirmed baby died at 6 weeks, I should be 8.5. Now have to stop all meds and go to gp to talk about miscarriage options. Not sure it's hit me yet. Me and DH just got home and are settling down for Netflix, tea and cake. Trying to process everything. Follow up booked for 3 weeks time.


----------



## Amy76

Cara I'm so sorry   sending you & dh lots of love & hugs x


----------



## Beccaboo

So sorry Cara, even though you may have prepared yourself it's always hard. Lots of love and hugs. Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara I am so sorry  thinking of you and DH.


----------



## KALM

Oh Cara, I am so very very sorry. You are in almost exactly the same situation I was in just over a year ago - my scan at 8+1 showed my embryo hadn't even quite made it to 6 weeks. Sending huge hugs as I know how hard this is. If you want to ask me anything about what I went through please PM me. I also found the miscarriage and loss board on ff a real source of comfort and support to know I was not alone and others were going through similar thing at the same time. It might seem now that your heart can never mend, but time is a huge healer. I hope you can take hope that here I am just over a year later about to give birth - I am sure you will get your dream and a rainbow baby one day too. Will keep you and your DH in my prayers. X


----------



## wildflower

Cara I'm so sorry lovely. Take time to grieve this loss and be kind to yourself. Share lots of cuddles and tears with DH. Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Cara so sorry to hear xxxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Had a nightmare afternoon. Started by being told one of the students I teach has chicken pox, well I've never had it so had to phone GP. GP phones back saying he will contact hopsital for advice and then phone back. They did and gave me 45mins to get to the surgery (I work 35-40mins away) for urgent bloods and to arrange for someone else to take them to the path lab at hopsital 7 miles away for urgent testing! Now waiting on the GP phoning back with the results which could give 3 different options... I'm immune or need an injection or need iv treatment in hospital   Work were great though and got my lessons covered at short notice and my head of department set my cover work. 😀
Positively the clothing I bought has arrived, all be it a bit big at this stage will be perfect for both work (smart dress) or causal xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aaarrrgghhhh after all the mad panic and urgency the lab haven't tested my blood so now to wait until tomorrow. The GP said I can't go to work as its a school and there are other pregnant staff and I might be contagious- so now I lose a day's pay 😁😁😁 I can't set work as I left in such a hurry that I left my planner behind with my lesson in it 😖😖😖 why can't things go smoothly for once ?? ??


----------



## Nahla

Cara, I am so sorry! I know words dont help much right now. Take your time.... 

Amoeba: didnt they check your immunity before treatment? I was tested at the beginning...sorry its causing you troubles, I hope everything comes out fine! 

thank You ladies for the nice words....I still think I dont realize I will so soon be a mother of 3! Visited a friend yesterday who has a son at the age of my son and 2 months old twin girls. they are soo tiny! but there is a lit of work, too..... ds loved looking at the babies and stroking them, so I hope he will love his siblings too.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla I've been tested for immunity to rubella but they don't test routinely for immunity to chicken pox. When chatting to community midwife she mentioned that if I came into contact then need to contact GP ASAP xxx

Aww your ds will make a fab big brother to the twins xxx


----------



## welshweasel

Oh Cara, I'm so sorry. Hope you're being looked after well. 

Amoeba, what a stress for you but definitely don't feel bad about not going to work until you know what's what. Your baby is far more important. 

Nahla, great weights for your twins, hope the next two weeks are not too uncomfortable for you. I think I might be claiming the prize for the first CC baby though...had another growth scan today at 32+1, baby not grown significantly for two weeks and placenta looking less healthy so I've had my first steroid injection today. Back for another one tomorrow then a repeat scan on Sunday, if any worse then he's coming out. Am absolutely terrified and just hoping he's ok.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi amoeba, oh dear what a bit of a day for you then. Glad you staying off work tomorrow though. Always something to think/worry over isn't there. Xx

Hi welshweasel, sounds like you have had a bit of a worry too but seems like you are being well cared for and monitored which is good. What does the steroid injection actually do? Baby all ok though yes? Hope things improve and the baby can stay snuggled for a bit longer. Waiting for news on you and Nahla then and snowy is pretty soon too I think. Take care of yourself and thinking of you. Xx 

Cara, hope you and DH have been able to take some time together this afternoon and evening. Thinking of you too. 

My friend who I think I've said before that I met on one of the FF boards and met a few times as she lives near me told me today she is pregnant naturally. Pretty much same dates as you amoeba and it was a natural miracle. I love these as it gives me hope if IVF doesn't work out. So happy for her. Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Cara, I'm so sorry lovely. I also had a MMC at 8 weeks and I will never forget that day, the saddest day of my life.  I opted for an ERPC in the hope that it would help me move on. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions on the options and next steps. The Miscarriage Association website is a great source of information. Big hugs to you and your DH. Kalm is right, time is a great healer and I hope you get all the support you need whilst you grieve and process everything.


----------



## Nahla

welshweasel, sorry to hear that...rest as much as you can and take lots of proteins...milk, cheese, yogurt....my son came at 34 weeks and was fine, they told me everything after 30 weeks is good, the later the better of course. how much is the weight estimated? 

amoeba, strange how things differ from country to country...I hope the best for your test tomorrow. 

beccaboo, great news re your friend!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all.
Hope you are all looking forward to the weekend. I certainly am, just because its the weekend!

I have a quick question regarding the Coqh10 tablets. Ive been taking them now since November and now need to think about purchasing more. However, do I still take these when I start treatment, as in the DR injections and onwards or do I have to stop?
xx


----------



## wildflower

Welshweasel sorry to hear the placenta isn't working great. It must be a worrying time but I'm sure you are in good hands and I hope to hear baby adapts well to life outside. Scbu babies are so we'll tended. I met someone when rose was in who had a baby grow as well in the incubator as he would have done inside, despite being born at 24 weeks. Xxx

NickyNack I'm so so sorry about this break down in your relationship. I genuinely believe you are better off. I know it feels like the end of the road but it isn't and you could well find that single parent adoption or similar is actually a better option than tackling parenting with an unreliable partner. I've found parenting the toughest challenge for our relationship so far (ivf was a breeze in comparison which is saying something!) So my feeling is better to go ahead by yourself and have one less thing to worry about. Also I think you should just talk to your clinic about your options - you basically have a free round of treatment waiting for you, maybe you could try with donor sperm? Have they told you when you need to use that funded cycle by? You might have a 6 months or more before the funding disappears? Hugs for this horrible phase xxx

Cara still so sad for you. I feel positive that in a year's time you will hopeful be on the same place as KALM now and waiting for your baby's arrival, but that doesn't make what you are going through right now incredibly tough xxx

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo I think you take them until EC ?


----------



## CaraJ

Hello everyone,
Please forgive the lack of personals just now but everything's a bit hard and I just need to vent a bit. I'll be back to being friendly and sociable soon, promise!
Thank you for all the lovely messages of support yesterday, means a lot, this is just pants!
I'm just back from GP and while she was lovely and understanding and helpful it has thrown up an issue. She phoned the epu to refer me and I have an appointment there on Monday. Only thing is all the clinic have given me is a form with some scrawly handwritten measurements and only from one scan. It just says that there was no growth since last week. The epu are saying they can't accept that as evidence of missed miscarriage. So I've emailed the clinic to see if they can fax my go surgery scan pictures and measurements, and my Dr will do the same. If not I'll have to cancel my apt on Monday and go to epu on Thursday for another scan so they can be certain. Grr,I know this pregnancy is over, I do not want to have to go through that again! Anyway, providing I can get the paperwork I'll go to the epu on Monday and am probably going to opt for surgical management. I've self certified myself off work for a week and can phone Dr if I need more.

I've also decided I need a challenge to focus on. So, providing they say I can at the epu, I'm going to run the Reading half marathon in 12 weeks time! Training will be tough and I may have to walk part of it but I need something positive to come from all of this. If I take longer to recover from surgery and can't train I'll maybe do a10k a bit later in the year. We've decided we're going to wait to try FET again till at least May. Whatever race I do in going to use it to raise money for infertility network UK. We've also decided we're going on holiday to Edinburgh in April for a week for DH birthday. We used to live there and it's where we met. We've not been back for a couple of years and we miss it.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Call just come in...I have immunity to chicken pox - phew 😅😅😄😄 xxx

Cara hopefully the clinic will fax over the other information, so you know what's happening rather than having to wait even longer. Sending massive hugs to you and DH xxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Amoeba yay for immunity!

The clinic have faxed over the relevant info so all go for Monday. We're going away tonight because tomorrow we're booked into a retreat for Christian couples going through infertility and miscarriage. Couldn't be better timing!


----------



## KALM

amoeba - what a relief!!

cara, just to say last year I didn't have anything from the clinic to take to EPU and they didn't ask for it. After my scan at OFU they told me to contact my GP, and he referred me to EPU in reading for a week later. they scanned me again and the sonographer I had was horrid and was just like your baby is dead, which I already knew and she was so insensitive about it, and I wasn't clear why they had to scan me again anyway. Be prepared for long waits in that EPU too, take a book. Then a doctor talked me through my options. I wanted to wait and miscarry naturally, but that didn't happen in 3 weeks so then I had the ERPC in reading. That went all fine and they looked after me well and you get discharged the same day. I had very little bleeding afterwards and recovered physically very quickly, so I expect after similar it wouldn't be too long before you could train for the reading half.  I hope your weekend is helpful. Sending more   Your way.


----------



## KALM

Beccaboo, my clinic nutritionist said to stop CoQ10 at EC. Also I know it is hard to stop/cut down on exercise but they strongly recommended I reduce it during DR and from stimms just do brisk walking only.


----------



## wildflower

Cara - I'm sorry the NHS are making this harder by the lack of communication between the departments. I hope you get someone nice at the epau, I've had some lovely treatment there but it must be such a strange job - I imagine some people get immune to the heartbreak of mc and their bedside manner goes downhill - as KALM experianced last year. 
It is good to hear you have some positive plans in place and your retreat sounds really good. 

Amoeba - good news on your chicken pox immunity!

afm - I've been trying to plan a summer holiday which feels like a fun positive thing, I felt like holidays took a backseat to treatment last year. I've been quite enjoying work too - it uses up all my brain power and leaves me feeling quite tired when I get home. I have a vague feeling that I should do some thinking about life in general and make some big decisions but I really have no idea what they should be!


----------



## welshweasel

Yay awesome news amoeba, you must be so relieved. 

I've just been admitted to hospital as when I came for my second dose of steroids my bp was up and had proteinuria. Bugger. Baby seems happy enough but think he'll be coming out this weekend. Just pleased we got the steroids in.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

welshweasel sending you lots of love, hope you're both ok. You're in the best place where they can monitor you for any changes. It's scary, I know, hoping everything goes well for you


----------



## KALM

Welsh weasel, thinking of you, but as amoeba says you are in the best place. I can't believe the first CC babes will likely be this weekend! Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Welsh weasel sending lots of love & wishing you all the best for the safe arrival of your lo x  

Wildflower I hope you manage to plan a lovely family holiday, it will be nice to have something to look forwards to for the summer   I don't think there is any need to rush in to making big decisions about life, especially if you don't know what they should be x  

Cara I hope the weekend retreat brings some comfort to you & dh, thinking of you & hoping that monday goes as well as it can x  

Amoeba good news about the chickenpox immunity x  

Beccaboo I took coq10 until ec last time on kalm's advise, great news that your ff friend is pregnant, I hope you will be joining her soon x  

Nahla how sweet that your son was so good with your friends babies, I'm sure he will make a fab big brother x  

Lillie I hope the studying is going well, wishing you lots of luck for your exam, I think it is next week? x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has a nice weekend x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello all  
I am falling asleep whilst reading (as usual) but just wanted to say hello from Florida and I hope you're all well. Don't be too jealous ... it's not all that warm out here  
Cara I wanted to say how sorry I was to read your news.  You and dh have been through so much these past months. I am praying the retreat is a real haven and a massive encouragement to you both.
Ok, sleep calls. A day of hoofing it around universal studios has fair wiped me out! 
Love and hugs to all you lovely CCs  
Oh and Welshweasel I am thinking of you so very much this weekend too. All the very very best!


----------



## Nahla

welshweasel, thinking of you...I hope LO stays put a little longer and your BP gets down to normal again! 

snowy, I can understand your concerns. if baby turns, would you prefer cs or vaginal birth? in my case, I dont care if they lay correctly or not...its cs anyway for me.  I am 35+5 and my boy keeps turning all the time. dont know how he does with that little space in there...

wildflower, I think you should not stress withbyour life decisions...aybe a little time out, a nice holiday, a weekend somewhere...it will all come to your mind if you dont think about it too much! 

muchmore, enjoy your holidays, sounds fantastic! 

afm: had my last appointment in the clinic on wednesday. everything looks good, 2700 and 2900g, the boy is transverse again ( or was, as he keeps moving all the time). if nothing happens ( and at the moment it doesnt look like that) I have to call 19th in the evening and they tell me when to come in 20th....its a strange feeling. in the last 2 weeks my ankles and legs have started to be swollen more and more, although  the doctor lokked at it and said, thats nothing...but I can just wear 1 pair of converse and 1 jeans right now....well, only 10 days left....but its hard with a toddler around who always wants me to sit on the floor and play or carry him around ( sometimes I still do).... and my sleep is interrupted every 1-2 hours too right now. counting back the days....


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely ladies. 

Welshweasel, wishing you lots of luck and best wishes if lo makes an appearance this weekend. Hope he stays a bit longer though.  So looking forward to hearing some news. I hope you keep well and that bp doesn't go up. Xx

Nahla, I'm feeling positive you will make it to elective cs date  must be so hard for you ladies at the end though and with another lo wanting mummy's attention it must be difficult for you. Keep going though lovely, as you say, 10 days to go. Xx

Muchmore, thanks for checking in and glad you are having a fantastic time, can't believe a week has gone already for you! Time goes way to quick! 

Amy, yes I so hope this next go works so I will have a pregnant buddy with my FF friend.  hope it works for all us ladies too. After our run of bad luck on last attempts we got to do better this time round! Hehe. Hope you have a lovely weekend. Oh and I was also thinking today the orange nail varnish will need to go back on, I have my perfect orange colour ready.  xx

Hi kalm. Thanks for the advice and yup, il take it easy. Will be hard to stop but il do anything for this go to work. Last time I did stop exercising at stimms and beyond as I got my BFP so i will do the same this time too. I will tone it down during DR. I will keep taking the supplements to EC then.  

Hi wildflower. Maybe book in some family holidays, challenges? It must be hard when you've drawn a line under IVF as it consumes our lives doesn't it. You will work it out I am sure.  

Nickynack my lovely, how's things. Thinking about you and hope you are able to work things out whether that be with dp or on your own. You are a very strong lady. Please check in if you need any support and virtual hugs.  

Cara, I hope you weekend if providing the support and comfort you need after a difficult week. Xx

Hello everyone else, sorry no more personals but thinking of everyone of you cc's. Hope you all have fabulous weekends. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welshweasel hoping you lo stays a bit longer and they manage to get your blood pressure under control xx

Wildflower glad you're having a fab holiday xx

Nahla I have every faith you'll make it to elective date. Xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Nahla

just a quick one... as beccaboo said, I wish all of you who plan the next cycle soon sooo much luck! you all deserve it so much! keep everything crossed!!!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi, just a quick hello. We're currently re-decorating our house and doing a big Spring clean. It's tiring , but hugely therapeutic.
Welshweasel, so sorry to read you're in hospital. I do hope LO stays nice and snug for a little while longer and that you're being well looked after. Take care,lovely.
Cara, I'm sorry you're being made to deal with al this admin. the retreat sounds great, hopefully it will give you the strength you need to deal with all this. Sending you hugs  
Nickynack, if you're still reading, just wanted to let you know that im thinking of you and we're here if you need us x
Muchmore - hope you're having a lovely relaxing time in the Sunshine State 😎 I'll be there next weekend! We've just booked- can't wait!
Lillie - hope the coursework and exam prep is going well and that you're feeling confident about your efforts. You wil smash it!
Hello to Amy, Beccaboo, Wildflower, Amoeba, Sarah, Kalm, Nahla and anyone else I missed. Hope the weekend is treating you well ;-)

AFM, hol booked to Florida and New York leaving next weekend - woo hoo! Still hoping to cycle next month. My AF arrived bang on time this month. My first immunes retest results came in and the levels were good following the course of Humira. R I also tested negative for the yuck yuck test (hidden c) I'm just waiting on re-test results for the LIT ( painful 30 odd injections of DH's white blood cells) and then we're good to go! 

Night night cc's
X


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning ladies.

Smileycat, how awesome you have booked a holiday to the states. New York too, it's my favourite city (been 4 times!  . Have you thought about whether a New York Knicks basketball game is on at Maddison square gardens? If so I would highly recommend going to a basketball game! 😄 I think a holiday before treatment is perfect, I'm so glad me and DH got one in and you have really been through it already with the injections and tests. Can't wait to hear about Florida and New York. Xx

Wonder if welshweasel is delivered baby, I keep thinking about you and hope all is okay lovely xx

I plan on having a lazy Sunday with just heading off to yoga later on, cooking a nice roast dinner and just generally chilling out  

Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Ah Beccaboo! very jealous of your relaxing day. Enjoy! We still need to put one more coat on our living room walls and to paint the front door. I love NYC too, we're only there for a few days so we've booked a basketball match in Miami. Really looking forward to it. 

Have a lovely day everyone 😀


----------



## welshweasel

Afternoon all, quick update from me....baby still inside and I'm back home! My BP settled whilst in hospital and I had another scan this morning which showed that although my fluid levels are still low, baby has grown a little bit and all the Doppler measurements were normal which is great news. So the plan is to carry on with twice weekly scans and rest at home, with the aim of getting to 34 weeks.


----------



## Nahla

welshweasel this is great news! fx all goes well until 34 weeks... rest as much as you can and eat loads of proteins.....


----------



## Smileycat

Phew! What a relief, that is great news. Rest well. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

What a relief  Welshweasel. Now rest up xx


Just had to share this as forgot I had set it as homework, as part of the yr7 reproduction unit we cover IVF and they had homework to argue for or against 2embryos being transferred. Thought it was quite apt and as they are only 11-12yrs old they have some great explanations - almost all agree to 2 embryos rather than single transfer! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Great news welsh weasel, I hope he stays put for a while longer x  

Smileycat exciting that you go away next weekend, I hope you have a great time & come back nice & relaxed ready to start treatment x  

Beccaboo I hope you are having a nice relaxing day, I went to the gym this morning then took the dogs out & now I'm home with trackies on relaxing as it is raining, I think we are definitely due a run of good luck, must be time to get out the Orange nail varnish especially with the imminent arrival of clementine babies x  

Nahla I think you are doing really well, I'm sure looking after a toddler can be exhausting enough without being 9 months pregnant with twins!  

Muchmore it sounds like you are having a fab holiday x  

Lillie I hope the studying is going well x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok x  

Cara i hope the weekend retreat has been helpful & that your appointment tomorrow goes as well as it can x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello from Florida, CCs! 
Smileycat how wonderful to have booked the holiday! Fabulous stuff  
Welshweasel I am sooooooo glad things have settled back down for you. Here's to a quiet couple of weeks. 
Cara I hope the retreat has helped you and dh find comfort and hope. 
Hello to everyone else ... Falling asleep as I write  goodnight all! The holiday is still fab and I am loving every minute.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi All,

Ah smileycat, is that Miami Heat basketball team. Oooh how exciting  
Hope you finished off the last of the painting. I reckon freshly painted house and a holiday is excellent preparation to start a new cycle a fresh. 

Muchmore, glad you are still enjoying the holiday. When do you return?

Amy, glad you had a relaxing day yesterday and got a bit of gym in too. Perfect combo. Yes for all the CC's about to give birth, I will prep nail varnish this week I think. 

Hi Amoeba, Hope you have a better week at work and no panics about chicken pox this week! 

Welshweasel, So glad all is ok with you and baby and that you are home. What a good little baby having grown a little more, thats what we like to see.  Good luck on your scans this week and lets see you get to 34 weeks. xx

Snowy, hope you are ok and you too are doing well with baby. Must be near for you now too.

Sarah, has AF made an appearence yet? Any update on when you can get started?

Hope you all have great starts to your week. Im back at the fracture clinic tomorrow afternoon! Oh joy! I think the little finger has made good progress so hope the doctor and the hand therapy nurse think so too! I still cant bend it all the way but its near enough there. 

xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
Welshweasel I'm so pleased things have calmed down for you. Hope you are being spoiled rotten while you rest.

The retreat was amazing and so helpful. It was painful and hard to be there at times but I'm so glad we went. We were able to talk to a couple who have been through 3 of these missed miscarriages following IVF. They gave us some practical advice and I'm now clearer about my next steps. My appointment at the epu is at 3 and DH has managed to get time off so he can come too. OFU have faxed the scans to my GP so I can pick those up first.

We're both finding this really hard, DH was balling his eyes out for hours last night. I on the other hand hate that I can't cry properly for my baby. I have this great weight of emotion in my belly but it looks as if I feel nothing. I expect it'll come later but it's frustrating. I'm going to take a little break from FF while I process what's happened. I hope you don't mind, just need to concentrate on me and DH for a bit. I'll still keep you updated on appointments and things and I'll read from time to time.

Oh one other thing. I've decided the half marathon was a bit ambitious so am going to train for a10k on mayday. Then we'll thinkabout going again with another frostie in June.


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

cara sending hugs hun hope u get sorted 2day an take time to rest an get over things xx

Sarah an news on af?? good luck for tomorrow...

Amy hope ur OK hun....sounds like u had a nice relaxing day!! are u still enjoying ur new gym?

Smiley very jealous on the holiday I LOVE NY! hav a fab time huni

beccaboo....eek not long til u get on the rollercoaster again....is ur scratch next week?

muchmore glad ur havin a fab holiday hun x

Welsh glad buba is staying put for now thinkin about u!

amoeba hope things are OK? 

Nickynack how are u doing huni?

hello anyone I've missed....

afm had by thyroid re checked after being on low meds for 7 weeks....tsh is 2.7 an t4 is 13.6.....Dr said this is normal an ok?!? he isn't up on fertility so wonderEd if u ladies cud shed any light?? 

also first exam tomorrow so am doing what ur told not to do...cramming!! makes me feel better about it all though lol xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo definitely time for some orangeness   I hope the appointment at the fracture clinic goes well tomorrow x  

Cara I hope your appointment goes ok this afternoon   you & dh have been through so much recently, I hope a bit of time out helps x  

Lillie the new stepper is good & hopefully I'm doing enough exercise to cancel out the treats!   I always used to cram, even reading through my notes whilst waiting to go in to the exam room!   I hope the last minute studying helps & the exams go well tomorrow & thursday x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Biopsy is booked for 3pm next monday!


----------



## Nahla

Cara, I think I can speak for all of us if I say, we understand that you need a timeout! Tske your time and come back whenever you are ready. 

Lillie, opinions are different re TSH. Some Drs say it is the lower the better, best below 1. others say below 2 is fine... others dont care. for sure if you take a bit more it wont harm... 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Cara, Im glad the weekend helped you but take the time you need and always remember we are here for support should you need it. You had a tought year so maybe the time off treatment before starting again will really help both you and DH too.  

Hi Lillie, awww good luck for tomorrow. Make sure you have a little treat between the cramming! hehe. 
My scratch is next week, 19th Jan....eeek! Im sure Il be ok, I like to think my pain threshold is pretty high and can tolerate most things, its just the unknown of not having it before. Will be fine though I am sure. Remind me when are you starting treatment again? Here's a good luck for tomorrow....


Hi Amy, glad you have got your biopsy booked for next week. Do you know how long it takes to get results back from that? Things are moving in the right direction and getting these things ticked off the list is always good. Not long then until you make a start on FET. xx

Hi Nahla, hope you are ok and are getting some chances to put feet up! xx


----------



## CaraJ

Appointment went as well as expected. Booked in for ERPC surgery on Thursday morning. This is starting to hit me now, glad it'll be over in a way soon.


----------



## KALM

*cara* I am glad the retreat was good even if hard at times. I will be thinking of you on Thursday. Don't feel bad for not crying yet, the tears will come if and when your body is ready for them, and the absence of them does not mean you are feeling the loss any less strongly than your DH. The ERPC will at least bring physical closure which will help a little. I know it is a really hard time, take all the time out you need, and expect there to be sad days returning every so often even when you feel like generally you are doing better. But know you will get through it. Not to get all religiousy on this forum but personally as a believer in God (even though I don't go to church any more for years), I do believe he would never give us trials that we can't deal with, and for me that helps to know. Sending lots of  .

*lillie* eek! Exam time tomorrow! Sending lots of luck   And fingers crossed all your hard work the last few weeks pays off. Will be sending intelligent vibes your way (those I can muster with my baby brain that is!). Make sure you eat a good breakfast. I think Zita west had said they like thyroid to be below 3? I can't exactly remember now. I know my TSH had been 2.74 which they weren't too concerned with but did have me take some extra thyroid related tests in the immune system tests I had just in case, but all were fine.

*much more* so glad you are having a great time! Is it your first trip to Florida? I can say I've been in the state, but I was only in the Miami airport in transit to another flight so it hardly counts!

*smiley* exciting you have a holiday soon too, sounds fab! Hope finishing off the Decorating has gone ok. Glad your re-testing is looking good, when do you get the LIT results?

*beccaboo* I don't recall ever seeing anyone post about the scratch being too painful, so I'm sure you will be ok. I think from what you said about the finger experience that you have a pretty high pain threshold! Fingers crossed for a good report at the fracture clinic tomorrow!

*amy* the CC's are definitely due a huge chunk of positive news, fingers crossed very soon for all you cycling again. So definitely time to re-vamp the orangeness! I put on orange nail varnish for the weekend.. Only it didn't last too well as it was a more natural kind my friend got me which doesn't stick quite as well anyway, plus I was not being careful of my hands and doing things like washing up. So it chipped off badly and I had to take it all off last night!

A big  To everyone else!

AFM, finally finished packing hospital bags on the weekend and fit the car seat in the car. Started making a few freezer meals to have for first few weeks. Nursery furniture saga continues, but in theory the AWOL changing dresser should turn up at end of this week (it had better!!). Panicking about work handover stuff in case baby arrives early. I have 8 working days left until I finish on 27th, and a lot to get done still! Feeling quite huge (but I bet I'm nothing compared to nahla with 2!) and keeping doing things like thinking I can walk through a gap only to find I can't anymore as I'm too big! Baby brain is definitely starting to kick in more now too, and my apetite has gone up again (but sadly heartburn has yet to go, although it hasn't been quite as bad at night the last week so I am sleeping a bit better than I was). I'm looking forward to a pregnancy massage on Wednesday, acupuncture on Thursday, and doing a baby and child first aid course in Friday! I'm Thinking a lot about my friend who had IVF twins on Xmas eve as her little girl isn't doing well and is still in IC. She had an operation to fix a hole in her heart but there are still heart problems they are concerned about, plus she has something the wrong way inside her that affects her breathing and needs an operation to have it reversed, but they won't do that until more comfortable with the heart situation. It just seems so hard that after years of IVF and failed cycles and miscarriages, she got her dream yet still the worry continues  still what they can do with modern medicine is amazing so I'm hoping hard everything comes right in the end.


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, will be thinking of you on thursday. I am sure you will be fine... 

Kalm, yes my bump is quite huge... sorry to hear about the baby girl of your friend. I hope she will be fine soon. is it an upside down stomach she has? 

Cara, huge hugs

lillie, good luck for the exams! 

afm: hospital bag finally packed... still need a new babyphone... and some bits but nothing major.


----------



## wildflower

Lillie best of luck for today's exam lovely!

Kalm so sorry about your friend's little girl. It's amazing what they can do and how they can take care of these tiny little people. Hopefully this will soon be a part of her amazing story but for now I'm sure it's incredible tough for your friend right now. Keep well yourself xxx

Cara more hugs for you. Don't apologise for needing a break after this ordeal xxx

Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs.  Time for a catch up!

Cara - It's completely understandable to need a break, you've been through so much. Take some time out for yourself, thinking of you.  I hope Thursday goes as smoothly as it can under the circumstances.

lillie - Hope your exam went well today. My TSH was measured at 3.72 and nobody has mentioned it... hopefully it's ok.

Nahla - Sounds like you're all sorted and the countdown is on. Not long to go now!

Kalm - The freezer meal thing is so organised and handy; I wish we'd had chance (and a big enough freezer!) to do that. Best wishes to your friend's little girl, hope she recovers well and can go home soon.

MuchMore - Hope you're having a fabulous holiday.

Beccaboo - Good luck for your scratch next week. Are you all set to start after that? Hope your fracture clinic appointment went well.

welshweasel - Glad LO is staying put for at least a little while longer! It must be a massive relief for you.

Hi Amy, Amoeba, Smileycat, wildflower. 

We had our nurse consultation today, I think it went well. The nurse we saw this time was really good and didn't rush us when I had loads of questions. I think this cycle will be almost identical to our first fresh cycle, which makes sense since it was successful. I'm worrying a lot, questioning everything... sometimes I think having too much knowledge makes you worry more. I didn't know what any of my results meant the first time I cycled and didn't worry about it. This time, I feel like I've done a lot more research and it makes me question what they're doing more. I think I need to trust they know what they're doing but I mentioned my prolactin level today and the nurse said she'd check just in case anything needed to be done.

I also went to visit a friend and her new baby today; we were cycle buddies the first time around and she now has two beautiful daughters. I got some tiny baby snuggles, which was really lovely.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah glad appointment went well xx

Lille hope exam went ok xx  

Cara fully understandable about needing a break. We will all be here for you when you're ready to come back xx 

Beccaboo good luck for scratch next week, honestly it's not that bad xx then it won't be long until starting next round xx  

Kalm you sound very organised, I know I won't be, which is unlike me as usually very organised...but reckon I will go into a mad panic! Best wishes to your friends little girl    Xx

Hello  to all the CCs xxx  

Afm had a busy day at work, followed by a parents evening so essentially an 11hour shift! Jellybean has decided to make me start being nauseous again! From just after tea yesterday until about 6pm today it's been a nightmare eating anything, but I need to eat as sugar levels keep dropping so assume jellybean having a growth spurt - well I hope so as I look massive 😳☺ . The nausea abated for me to have a McDonald's for tea on way home so s/he obviously wanted a burger 🍟🍔 xx anyway off to enjoy a cuppa whilst the nausea is away x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello all  
Cara, thinking of you for Thursday  and Kalm said exactly what I was thinking ... If you're going through the tough trial then you'll also get the strength you both need. Praying for you, lovely lady. 
Beccaboo my scratch was horrid but that is really unusual so don't worry. Everyone else says it's fine  
I get back on Saturday morning ... Sad to be turning my thoughts towards home and work again though 
Kalm, it's my 3rd time in Florida and I love it ... Everything from the Disney stuff to the yummy oranges  
Sarah, glad to hear the nurse appt was good and encouraging. It's all about to happen for you  
AFM still loving holidays and not wanting to come home. Tomorrow is Bush Gardens, which I've never done before. 
Love to you all  
Oooooh Lillie how was the exam?


----------



## lillieb87

hi lovely ladies quick one from me as studying for last exam tomorrow! yesterday's was OK....not sure if I hav passed but I did my best!

Sarah great news on the apt x

muchmore glad ur enjoying ur holiday xx

cara thinking of u xx

beccaboo not long until ur scratch hun eek am sure it will b fine  

amoeba hope the ms isn't too bad 2day xx

kalm not long til baby arrives now....exciting times

Nahla hope ur managing OK hun...bet it seems even more real when the hospital bag is packed! xx

smiley enjoy ur hols x

Amy glad ur enjoying the gym...an the treats that go with it!

wildflower hope ur still enjoying the job hun x

that's it for me for now am afraid....not long til my nurse.consult on Tuesday now....eek...same day as ur scratch beccaboo! xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely ladies,

Hi Lillie, well done on getting through your exam yesterday and good luck for your next one tomorrow. Will that be all exams done then? When do you find out results?

Hi Muchmore, enjoy Bush gardens and boo to having to come home and back to work! Make the most of your last days there. 

Hi Amoeba, that is a long day. Bet you were tired out when you got home. I bet when you are pregnant you have to have what you fancy so i hope the mcdonalds done the trick.  

Hi Sarah, pleased that the nurse appointment went well for you. There are some really lovely nurses at my clinic which always helps doesnt it. My cycle also is pretty much identical to my first fresh apart from a very slight increase in gonal F just to see if they can get a couple more eggs, the scratch and extra progestrogene morning and night (I only had it in the evenings on fresh go) I'm hoping with the successful start of my last fresh go and the small changes Ive made it will work again  Hope it does for you too. xx

Hi Kalm, not long until you finish work then, how is the 3 days a week going? I bet thats been a huge help. Hope you enjoy your pregnancy massage tonight, hopefully that will be super relaxing for you. The child and baby first aid is such a great idea isnt it.
Awww your poor friend and her baby girl, as you say, she has probably spent the whole pregnancy worrying and then it still doesnt stop. I hope everything turns out just fine, these lo's can be strong and like the others have said, its amazing how the doctors can care for them when they look so fragile. xx

Cara, Hope you are doing ok lovely. xx

Smileycat, not long until your holiday. whoop. Is it the Miami Heats basketball team, so jealous you are going to a game! Ive also been to Miami and loved it. Not sure if you ever watched an old programme that used to be on sky called Miami Ink, about tattoo artists. They have a shop there and I saw one of the guys that used to be on the show. I love all the different beach hut themes on the beach too. Enjoy, you deserve a holiday. xx

I had my appointment at the fracture clinic yesterday and Ive been discharged! yippeee. They said there is lots of improvement in movement of my little finger  so carry on with the strengthening exercises and they dont need to see me again. After all those silly appointments where ive had to wait hours I said to DH I dont want to come up this hospital again unless its to give birth!

Hope you all have great days, Its proper cold today but beautiful sunny where I am. Its my perfect day for a beach walk all wrapped up......must stop day dreaming and get back to work! haha xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo great news that your finger is recovering well & you have been discharged, not long now until the scratch & you will be cycling again x  

Lillie good luck for the exam tomorrow, I bet you can't wait for it to be over x  

Muchmore I hope you enjoy the remainder of your holiday x  

Amoeba that sounded like a long day! I hope the nausea stays away x  

Sarah pleased to hear your nurse consultation went well, I think sometimes knowing more about treatment can be harder, part of me misses the naivety of my first cycle where I didn't really know too much. Lovely that you got some baby cuddles x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok & the new job is giving you a happy work life balance x  

Cara thinking of you & hoping tomorrow goes as well as it can x  

Nahla not long now until you get to meet the twins x  

Kalm sorry to hear about your friends little girl, it must be so difficult for her having to watch her baby go through so much but it is amazing what they can do now   I hope the changing dresser does finally arrive, the baby first aid sounds like a really good idea, not long now until you finish work x  

Smileycat I bet you are counting down the days until your holiday! x  

Welsh weasel I hope you are doing ok & your lo stays put a while longer x  

Ljh not sure if you are still reading but good luck for your appointment, I think it was around the middle of january x  

Snowy & babycakes I hope you are both doing well, not long now until you meet your lo's x  

Westies hope you are ok & get your biopsy results back soon x  

Nickynack I hope you are ok x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

I had to do a 2 hour online training course on payroll & auto enrollment of pensions yesterday which was as interesting as it sounds! I still don't really understand what I am meant to be doing!   Tried to go to the gym last night but town was gridlocked because they had closed the bypass due to an accident so gave up & went back home & had tea & chocolate biscuits!


----------



## lillieb87

just as I was lookin forward to finishing exams an havin a fresh cycle...clinic call....they think I hav a blood clotting disorder so got to hav another blood test which has to b done 12 weeks afta the last so 24th Feb.....advise me not to cycle until they know for sure!! gutted!!


----------



## Amy76

Lillie that's really frustrating but hopefully it is treatable with extra meds & will mean you have the best chance of success with your next cycle x


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Lillie, how annoying for you. Hard as it is, least they have picked up on these things and it's something they can check on prior to a cycle, you don't want to 'waste' a go, if that's the right word. It seems ages away but it will come round quick and hopefully be ready to go again in Feb. It's just one huge waiting process isn't it which is frustrating. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello CCs  I hope you're all OK. Just scanned through all the posts since I was last on - lots going on with you all!

Cara - I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. I hope it goes as smoothly and as quickly as it can tomorrow. Big hugs x

Welshweasel - I was glad to read that things improved for you and you were discharged from hospital. I hope you're feeling OK x

Lillie - great news on your exam and good luck for your final one too. Sorry to hear about the delay in your treatment but as the others have said, that's probably a good idea and positive move in the long term. What is the blood clotting disorder that they think you may have, if you don't mind me asking? The tests we've had done with Dr G found that I have the 4G/4G (Homozygous mutated) genotype which is associated with higher levels of the PAI-1 protein and this means that I have an increased risk of thrombosis / blood clotting. All this really means is that I need to take Clexane during a treatment cycle and if (when?!) I get pregnant, I will have to take Clexane throughout pregnancy. Does this sound similar or won't you know until the results come back of the new test? x

Amy - great that you're booked in for your uNK test on Monday. I saw Prof Brosens and he was just lovely. You need an empty bladder for the procedure and I reccomend taking two Ibuprofen about an hour before (I checked this was OK before I did it) x

Nahla and KALM - thinking of you in the final stages of pregnancy and wishing you lots of luck with all the final preparation and when the day arrives. Can't wait for all the happy announcements to flood in on here  x

Smileycat - great news on your LAD re-test results (not sure if I read that on here or on the Dr G thread?). When will you find out from Dr G what he wants you to do next? I hope you can get cracking with your cycle at the Lister soon and I really hope everything you've gone through will make the difference for you so you get that BFP next time  x

Hello everyone else  

AFM - AF finished yesterday and was a bit yukky with black blobs and clumps as a result of the uNK biopsy last week, so glad it's over! Just waiting for the results, which should be around 1 February. In the meantime, I've FINALLY heard back from Dr Gorgy's office about the odd LAD test results and the lab in Chicago have agreed to re-test us free of charge as they're saying it's a "non-specific reaction" and therefore the lab and Dr G are suspicious that the result isn't correct/accurate. So, we need to go back up to London at some point in the next couple of weeks to have blood taken again  I also need to have an insulin resistance test done, so I'll have it done on the same day. Think that's about it on the treatment front. I'll update again when I have any news. I have it in my mind that I'd like to cycle again in March/April time but this all depends on the results of the tests and what treatment, if any, is needed before we can cycle. In other news, I found out yesterday that I didn't get a job that I interviewed for last week. Can you believe it that I got down to the final two AGAIN! Crazy   So, still on the job hunt. in the meantime, I'm 'in the zone' in terms of healthy eating and back in to a routine with my classes at the gym so enjoying that. Treated myself to a new sports bra from M&S yesterday and had quite a funny moment last night trying it on where I got myself stuck and DH was in a fit of giggles having to help me out   Anyway, take care CCs and I'll pop back in again soon   x


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all,
Cara - hoping everything goes as well as it can tomorrow. Will be thinking of you X

Lillie - best of luck for tomorrow. Sorry your cycle may be delayed but great if they have identified an issue which is easy to treat. Not sure if anyone answered your TSH query. For what's it's worth the clinics take a different view. My clinic is happy with 3 or less and my immunes specialist likes it to be as close to 1 as possible and no greater than 2.5. I retested mine recently and came back at 2.49... No issue with my clinc but will be interested to hear what Dr G recommends. If you're on the meds anyway and think that might be a delay in cycling again I suggest you continue to take them to bring them down. Selenium is also supposed to help.


Beccaboo. Hurrah! Great news on the quick recovery of your  finger. Yes indeed we are seeing the Miami Heats game. I haven't see Miami Ink I will check it out on you tube. Best of luck for your scratch next week. I hope it isn't too unpleasant for you.  

Kalm - I bet you are counting the days until you finish work. I hope it isnt too stressful doing your handover. Hopefully you can stop working now and just work on handing over everything. also hope everything works out  ok for your friend. Sigh. The worrying never stops...

Amy - interesting course... Not. Sorry. Having just completed my tax return I'm pretty overwhelmed by it all. Well done if you managed to stay awake!  Hope the test goes well on Monday. Another step closer to getting some answers and hopefully cycling again soon.

Nahla - hope you're keeping well lovely.

Muchmore - enjoy the rest of your holiday. It sounds fab. Alas you will be returning to frost so soak up as much Vit D as you can! 

Wil post again tomorrow. This is part 1 of personals, I must get some rest 

Night night
Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, lovely to hear from you and the update on where you are with the tests. Such a shame you didnt get the job you went for  Their loss   I presume you have now finished your Christmas temporary job in retail. Im sure something will come up soon.
At least if you cycle again March/April time you know you've covered alot of bases in terms of the tests you have had. Well done with the healthy eating, nothing like a new year and a cycle to get us on track is there! xx

Hi Amy, the course doesnt sound to entertaining! regarding attempting to get to the gym, ive done that before, ended up getting stuck really bad traffic, know im not going to get into my class and gone back home! I went on the stepper last night, thought of you. xx

Smileycat, hope you all packed, only 2 more sleeps until you fly. 

Nicknack, thinking about you and hope you are taking care of yourself.  

I got my schedule through yesterday from the clinic, start DR on 25th Jan, EC is scheduled in for 2nd March! Again, sounds ages away but soon get there. xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello, just popping on to update you on today before I go into hiding for a bit. I'm back home now, a bit sore and highly emotional but so glad it's over. Unfortunately DH had to go into work this morning so I was on my own when the full emotional tidal wave hit me, which was truly horrid. So happy to be home and able to cry in DH s arms. I'm still a bit groggy from the anaesthetic so being looked after. We're going to buy a helium balloon and have a little ceremony at the weekend to say goodbye to blob. We'll let the balloon fly off into the sky and say a little prayer.
I'll be back when I'm feeling better and able to face life.
Thank you for all your support over these horrific weeks.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I'm so sorry that you & dh have had to go through so much recently, sending gently hugs & hoping that time helps heal the pain x  

Beccaboo the course was definitely not entertaining! we are only a small company with 6 employees & suddenly I seem to need to become a payroll & pensions expert!   I spoke to a couple of friends at the gym last night & they were stuck in traffic for over 2 hours on Tuesday so I think I did the right thing abandoning my gym visit! I did two 30 minute bursts on the stepper with a 5 minute cool down after each & managed 9150 steps, I love it!   Exciting that you start your dr injections a week on monday x  

Smileycat you were up late last night! Did you get all of the decorating finished? So exciting that you are going away at the weekend, I hope you have a fab time x  

Westies good to hear from you   was the biopsy painful? someone on one of the other threads warned me it was!   Sorry to hear about the job, I hope something good comes up soon & in the mean time I hope you enjoy getting yourself in the zone with healthy eating & gyming x  

Lillie I hope the exam went well today, you definitely deserve a treat after all the hard work you have done x  

Muchmore I hope you enjoy the last day of your holiday & have a safe journey home x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thinking of you Cara, sending you lots of love and strength. 

Beccaboo - Sounds like ages but it'll be here before you know it. Very exciting!

Thank you lillie for raising the thyroid conversation (and to everyone for the helpful replies) - it made me go back and query why my TSH at 3.72 wasn't discussed with me. The nurse agreed that it should be closer to the 2 mark and now I'm going to get it retested along with T4 to check what's going on. I'm a bit frustrated that they've had those results since before Christmas and it looks as though nobody has even bothered to read them. If I'd not said anything today, I'd have just cycled as I am. I can't afford to spend £5,000 for someone to tell me afterwards 'oh, we'll look at that properly next time'. I don't want a next time! If it comes back high again, I might have another delay but it's better than cycling when my body isn't in the right condition. AF is 16 days late and counting, scanned today and no cysts so it's a mystery. My Feb EC is now looking at March or beyond since I've not even been able to pencil in a date to start DR yet. Sigh!

Sorry for the long mostly frustrated me post  I'll catch up this evening.


----------



## lillieb87

quick one for Sarah....last cycle mine was 3.8 an that's cycle I miscarried....when I was having betas I asked for thyroid again havin always been borderline...increased to 4.2....medication was prescribed finally....I sort of implied that cud b reason for mc an they didn't deny it....hence now I am pushing to.continue on it albeit a low dose....Seacroft are supporting that....first cycle it was near 4!! they almost delayed my cycle as 4 is their cut off!! keep us posted.

sending hugs cara xx


----------



## Nahla

Cara, thinking of you.  take all the time you need to grieve...  

re tsh: as I mentioned before I strongly believe lower tsh levels improve chances of getting pregnant. in Germany it. is even during pregnancy recommended to have the level below or around 2. for conceiving a level between 0,5 and 1(2) depending on the doctor is recommended. thats why I started zo take thyroxine. it cant harm...and it is not expensive! 

westies, good to hear from you. fx all is well with the biopsy and tests


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Cara, Thanks for popping on and letting us know how you got on yesterday. I can only imagine how upsetting that is to go through that. Take care lovely lady and I love the balloon idea.  

Hi Amy, I hope you are ok. That is alot of steps on the stepper, good work. Did you get a little sprinkle of snow overnight? We had a little which made walking to work on the ice rink paths a little difficult! Glad I didnt get up to run this morning!

Hi Sarah, I know very little about TSH to add anything but how frustrating for you that you have had to ask them to re-check. Like you say, when you are spending money on this you want things to be picked up before hand. Hopefully the results come back at a normal level and that AF of yours comes. My EC is 2nd March so a little way off but I am on LP so its a good 5 and a half weeks of treatment plus the 2ww so looking at 7-8 week all in all. Heres the AF dancing banana  

Hi Lillie, How was the last exam? I think you should do something nice this weekend to celebrate end of revision!  xx

Nahla, Is it the 16th you are going in for CS? As in tomorrow the 16th!! I have this date in my head for some reason. If so wishing you loads of luck and cant wait for updates. 

Welshweasel, I hope you are okay and baby doing fine still. How were the scans? Hoping you have lasted out another week.  

Muchmore, safe travels home tomorrow. Warning....its cold!

Smileycat, safe travels to you also and at least you are going to warmer weather (wrap up for NYC though!) That means double packing for two weather forcasts! hehe. Enjoy it lots. 

Amoeba, Hows school been this week. I hope that was the only 11 hour shift you did and youve managed to rest inbetween with not much nausea.

Hi Nicknack, thinking of you.  

Hi Snowy, often think how you are doing. Keep us updated lovely. xx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well and glad its friday. Im looking forward to home time already as me and DH are going for dinner after work, think maybe Jamie's Italian. Told my manager today Im starting round 3 of treatment, she is the only person at work who knows. She is lovely as work allows me to take the time out whenever I have appointments so I am not using my own holiday entitlement. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, just seen on your profile after your post ec is 20th so okay, a few more days yet. Youve done so so well to get this far. Not log to go xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo we had a bit of sleet yesterday morning when I was walking the dogs but just a really heavy frost this morning, it was very cold but good as it meant all the fields were frozen so we didn't get too muddy walking, looks like it will be a cold weekend. Great that your manager is good with letting you have time off for appointments, hope you have a nice meal out this evening x  

Sarah it is frustrating that they didn't discuss your tsh level but better to check now & make sure everything is ready before you get started x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Goldielocks80

Hello lovely CC's

Not sure if you'll even remember me!! I was in the original cycle buddies!! Well it's been an awfully long time so please forgive me- life got a bit difficult and crazy for a while
But I've never stopped thinking about you all and hoping that you were all doing ok and preparing for the next stage of your journey's. I've read a few pages and had a bit of an update- I really am sending you all so much love and positivity!

AFM- I'm 38weeks today.....can hard let believe after 5yrs and 2 rounds of ICSI that we are here. I hope that alone an give some of you some hope that miracles do happen 😃

Take care of yourselves and sending lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Goldie, I just sent you a PM back. Glad you popped on to say hi.  Thinking of you lots and keep us updated. xx

Hi Amy, I bet the fields looked really pretty too with the frost.


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, yes, 5 days left... but time is creeping so slowly. I can hardly move and cant wait to have my body back on my own! during the last days/weeks I have got swollen legs which concerns me a bit but bp is fine and no proteinuria, so no sign of preeclampsia. just putting my feet up and wait...


----------



## Nahla

goldie, nice to hear from you! are you going for natural birth? the last weeks are dreading arent they?


----------



## Goldielocks80

Hi Nahla!

Hope that you're keeping well- I see you CS is very close now! How'd you feel about it? Has your pregnancy been ok? Yes, aiming for natural all being well- but equally keeping an open mind just incase! My birth plan is very open ended!! Lol! 
I'm Not doing too badly really, managing to stay mobile and desperately trying to get everything ready! 
Will look forward to hearing your exciting news 😃😃 xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all!!

Hope you're managing to keep warm it's freezing in London. A good time to be escaping.

Cara - I hope you have the strength to get through the next few weeks. I am sorry that you are having to go through this and hope you're getting lots of support as you process everything. Take care  

Sarah/Lillie - I saw my immunes specialist today and discussed my TSH results (2.49). He reiterated that for optimal fertility TSH should be no greater that 2.5 preferably 1. There was a study concluding that women with TSH level over 2.50 are more likely to miscarry. He's prescribed me thyroxine. 

Beccaboo - noooo i haven't packed yet (eek!)  Having a pedicure as I type and will be packing when I get home. I have an idea of what I need to pack. Your boss is lovely, it's so stressful trying to find time to make appointments and having to lie about it. It's great you can be open about it. Enjoy Jamie's tonight and if I don't get the chance to post good luck with your scratch next week. 

Sarah - hi, here's the AF dance for you     Sorry about the delays Hun so frustrating but at least You've time to maximise your chances. 

Westies - have sent you a PM. Very strange re the LAD results. Well done for your perseverance!

Amy - hope you're well Hun. you really are a hot stepper. 9000 steps is amazing! I'm a friend of the cross trainer at the moment. I also keeping up the spinning but will stop when I start cycling as may be too intense.

Nahla - I hope you're keeping well. You must be so excited (and tired!) how's your  DS? Keep well honey and get all the rest you can over the next few days. 

Kalm- hope your last few days at work go well and they give you a good send off. One of my colleagues just went on mat leave and she was so emotional and her leaving presentation opening all the baby gifts. You take care 

Nickynack- thinking of you. Sending hugs  

Goldie - lovely to hear from you .wow 38 weeks hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well and look forward to hearing your news. 

Muchmore - safe travels home. Be prepared for the cold snap!

Amoeba - hope you're ok lovely and that the nausea has allayed a bit. 

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM I had my follow up with Dr G.  I'll be on predsilnone, clexane and intralipids . I also need another LIT boost of my DH's  white blood cells as my results are borderline. Not happy with that due to the expense ( and pain) but there you go. Fortunately it doesn't impact timing and I can cycle next month when AF arrives - yay! Any side effects/ tips I should be aware of for the meds?

On hols from tomorrow, will check in when I can. Really excited about the imminent CC babies!!!
X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gosh can't wait for the first cc babies to be born - not long now xx 

Sarah doing the AF dance for you    

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx

Afm nausea has kinda disappeared again although the only thing I can/could eat in mornings is/was toast but struggled today 🤔 Suffering from low blood sugars and almost every lunchtime for last 4 days I've had a hypo - jellybean must be having a growth spurt and taking everything from me as all I do is snack constantly!!! I have been panicking that spending is wrong, simply because I'm a little stressed.m, so have booked a 10w reassurance scan for Sunday which will hopefully tide me over until 2nd Feb and my 12 week one. Have decided to get a divorce now and before jellybean arrives - various reasons for it. Am also legally changing my name back to maiden name on Monday, strange that I gave to pay £120 to go back to the name I was born with but apparently to change bank details/driving licence etc I need a legal name change. Think this is where all the stress is from. But that didn't stop me putting a deposit on a pram yesterday 😊😊😊 xxx


----------



## KALM

Hello CC's 

*Amy* I have to mention you first because I'm loving your picture of your dachsund! So cute!

*Cara* you might not be reading this for a bit, but I am glad yesterday went ok and the balloon idea this weekend is a really nice one. Take care of yourselves. 

*Goldielocks* of course we remember you, like we would forget any CC's! Sorry to hear things were difficult and crazy for a while.. I hope better now? Do keep in touch and let us know about your arrival when he/she appears!

*Smiley* have a fabulous fabulous holiday!! I bet you are so excited (or maybe will be once the last minute packing is done). I love waking up on the first day of holidays with the air of anticipation of all that the next week(s) will hold! I too was on prednisolone, clexane and intralipids for my cycle. The clexane injections were fine but did cause a lot of bruising for a while, but then it stopped. Other than that I had no issues with any of the meds. Some people say the prednisolone steroids can have some impacts.. like can make your face a bit puffier, on some people it can give them funnier moods, but I had none of that. Nice your colleague got a good maternity send off.. I really don't think I will get one as I work with 95% men and they just don't think of that kind of thing! I've already said goodbye to my boss as he's in india for work for the next two weeks and when he's back I'll be on leave already.

*Sarah*    helping with the AF dance for you too! 16 days late must be so frustrating! Sorry to hear about the thyroid stuff but as others have said far better to know now and deal with it then cycle and potentially have it negatively affect chances.

*Amoeba* glad the nausea is easing a bit, I can't imagine what a challenge it must be dealing with that and the diabetes. I loved our 10 week scan.. first one where it starts to really look like a baby not a little blob 

*Nahla* sorry you are struggling these last days. I am doing well although am noticeably a lot tireder. I had a lovely pregnancy massage on wednesday and napped for 50 mins after, and still slept so well that night and had a lie in on thursday (I had the morning off work) and felt so tired and didn't want to get out of bed. I was the same this morning, and didn't get out of bed when I should have and then it was a bit of a panic as I only realised after I got out of the shower that the baby and child first aid course I was going to was half an hour earlier than I had thought! But I made it!

*Beccaboo* I hope you are enjoying a lovely dinner with DH as i type. Jamies italian sounds like a good choice  I can't wait to be able to eat lovely food again without heartburn afterwards!

*Lillie* I hope the last exam was as OK as possible and you are now letting your hair down and relaxing and doing something nice to celebrate this lot being over!

*Westies* don't be surprised if NHS don't keep you on clexane when pregnant once you get transferred to their care from the clinic. I stopped mine at 20 weeks. My consultant (who also works at a fertility clinic in oxford as well as at the hospital) did speak to quite a few colleagues and people more an expert in that field than she was and said there isn't that much research out there on it apparently to really warrant it. I was a bit freaked out at first but I spoke to the doctor at my clinic and he was reassuring and said they are correct there isn't really a lot of evidence behind it and the risk of clotting causing issues was very very small.. his view was why take even a small risk after all we've been through but he could understand why they would stop it and told me not to worry. Anyway apparently towards the end of pregnancy our blood clots more anyway naturally, as its our natural way of helping prevent haemorrhaging during child birth. Sorry you have to go for blood retests.. what a pain, but at least its free of charge. Sorry you didn't get the latest job.. what are the chances of getting to the last 2 again!! it must be so frustrating. Still with each interview you are closer to the one that will be your job.. hopefully you will get one you want soon.

Right all for now as we are going to treat ourselves to a take out as the changing dresser saga is continuing and driving us mad with frustrating, so we thought takeaway would cheer us up!

Hi to anyone I missed! Oh and Welsh Weasel I hope you are hanging in there ok!


----------



## lillieb87

Morning ladies....

Amy just wanted to say good luck for Monday huni!! u had anymore treats? I was out last night for my mums birthday an me an my nieces shared a mud pie explosion.....was amazing....it was a cookie/cakey Base warm the size of a plate piled high with ice cream marshmallows flake crunching pieces an squirty cream.....

beccaboo glad the finger is fully recovered....good luck for Tuesdays scratch! 

goldilocks nice to hear from u pleased things are going well x

nahla not long at all now...eek so exciting!

westies I don't really know much about what disorder tbh...will ask more on Tues all I know is it wud mean me takin clexane throughout pregnancy?!? it does sound similar to urs? sorry about the job....must b something better out there for u hun!

smiley enjoy the hol!! really thyroid mine is 2.7....am not sure how I would go about upping my dose if the clinic/Gp won't!!

cara sending hugs hun x

amoeba sorry to hear about the divorce situation...£120 for a change of name is excessive my.firm only charge £60!! our divorce package is also only £866 Inc vat an court fee....honestly tho huni it's really simple to do this urself....altho I can imagine ur cud b doing without the stress altho honestly it's not complicated!! 

Sarah any news on af? 

Kalm are u on maternity now? all ready for bubba now?? can't believe it's almost time!!

hello to anyone I hav missed!!

afm......never thought I wud say this but I am actually missing revision!! relieved it's all over but walking around the house not knowing what to.do with myself...haha its super cold too! the pooch has been snuggly with.me an putting his head under my pj poncho an poking his head out the head bit....looks so funny!! that's the upside with the cold weather....he likes to cuddle instead of harassing the cat!! happy weekend ladies.....xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi all - as Nahla said good luck to all of you about to embark on your next rounds. Amy's right we are due a run of BFPs. I'll have everything crossed for you all.

Cara - really sorry to hear about the mmc. Thinking of you.

WelshWeasel - sorry to hear you've been having issues but glad he's staying inside a little longer. I heard that babies born after 32 weeks have a prognosis pretty much as good as full term ones so your LO should be ok, especially if he stays put for a few more days/ weeks.

Beccaboo - good luck with the scratch. Hopefully it doesn't hurt too much. Glad your boss is so supportive. It makes things a bit easier. Will be keeping everything crossed for your next cycle.

Goldie - good to hear from you. You're due two days after me. Hope it all goes well for you!

Lillie - hope last exam went well. Sorry treatment has been delayed but hopefully the fact they've picked up on something is a good thing in the long term. 

Sarah - glad the nurses consultation went ok; repeating the same as your first cycle seems like a good plan. Hopefully it will work out again. 
I've had loads of conflicting advice on tsh as well. Even the doctors within my hospital don't agree with each other. I've just been trying to keep mine under 2 both before and during pregnancy. That's what the fertility doctors said and there's one consultant in maternity services that seems to agree, so increased my thyroxine dose once tsh crept above 2.

Amoeba - really happy your Jellybean is growing big and strong. Won't be long until your 12 week scan and you can get a good look at him or her. I also had one at 10 weeks for reassurance. For me extra reassurance scans are always worth the money for the peace of mind.
Sorry about things with DH.

Smiley - glad you can start again soon even if it does mean extra pain and expense. Hopefully it will all be worth it. Enjoy your trip! I'm sure you'll have an amazing time!

Amy - I'm glad to see you're still our resident gym bunny! Hope you're having lots of cake to balance things out. Good luck for Monday!

Quick update from me -  C section scheduled for 22nd January as baby Snowy is still breech. I'll be 39+2 then and I can't wait to meet her.
If she flips, it will be cancelled and I'll need to wait for natural labour. If she comes before then it will be an emergency c section. I'm really scared about this happening as going into labour with a breech baby can be dangerous. Counting down the days!

Hopefully Nahla will have the first CC babies (and Welshweasel and I can hang on!)


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie I thought costs were quite high but tbh don't have time to shop around for cheaper solicitors. The one for divorce is through my teaching Union and the one for name change is a local one, not my usual solicitor as there is a conflict of interest and want everything done ASAP so willing to pay a little bit more xxx

Snowy great to hear from you, gosh not long now and little snowy will be here xxx I am pleased I've booked the reassurance scan, even though deep down I believe all is ok I feel and look very much pregnant but there is this tiny fear that keeps cropping up hence the scan xx

Hope you all have a fab day and can't wait for the first cc babies to make an appearance 😊😊😊😊 xxx

Afm exactly 10 weeks today, a  for me. Have filled in the initial client forms for the divorce solicitor and have emailed it back, once I get name deed done I've also to send my name feed to her so all my divorce paperwork will be done in maiden name 🙂 This morning I have bought a bath and a pram blanket, and friend with twins gave me the tommee tippee prep machine yesterday (something I really wanted) so slowly things are being bought xx 😊😊😊😊


----------



## KALM

Goodness Amoeba you are buying things early  I didn't buy anything until pretty much 20 weeks, although had started to look around at things to get ideas of prices and what I liked. Glad you can get your name change and divorce sorted quick if that is what you want.

Lillie, no I'm not on maternity leave yet, my last day is 27th, but I'm using holiday just to do 3 days a week now. What restaurant did you have the mud pie explosion in, sounded yum!

Snowy, 22nd will be here before you know it! Fx your little one either turns or holds out until then. Are you getting lots of braxton hicks now? My belly is definitely feeling fuller and tightens more often! Yesterday I got snuggles with an NCT ladies baby who was just over 7lbs, and my little one may well be bigger than that when born. Holding a baby that small in your arms does really make you wonder how on earth they fit tucked up inside you!


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - I was also wondering the same thing. Apparently baby snowy is over 6lb and I have no idea how she fits in there as my bump is still tiny (measuring about 33/34 weeks). I do wonder if she might end up being smaller than they think.
I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks. The bump feels tight sometimes at night but I'm not sure whether that's BH.

Amoeba - 10 weeks is a big milestone especially in terms of risks reducing massively.
Exciting that you're buying things. I've just realised we don't have a few vital things so out shopping now.


----------



## Nahla

goldie, so far my pregnancy has been ok, have been suffering from lots of " small" things like heartburn, morning sickness, tiredness, later on sciatica...but nothing major compared to other twin pregnancies. now I am counting back the days as I can hardly move and my legs are swollen...its good that your birth plan is very open...you never know. Strangely I am more frightened than last time...but last time I was in a surrounding where I knew everybody, the gynecologists and anesthetists and I knew ai was in the best hands. this time its like a black box...I know my gynecologist but nobody else and I have never seen a section in that hospital before! 

snowy, its true that weight is often a bit over estimated by scan results, but not that much. dont worry about labour starting before cs date. if you just go into labour and they do an emergence cs it is not a real emergency. its something in between and there will be enough time to do a spinal. we decide 3 types of cs: 1) elective 2) urgent.... 30 mins time from alarm to cutting the cord, usually if birth does not progress or babies hb " dips" during contractions or, like you, if baby is breech or transverse. this one is almost like elective, as there is enough time to prepare  3) emergency... for example no more heartbeat... 5 mins time until baby is out. this case is quite rare and the real scary one

Amoeba, you are brave to start shopping already! enjoy!

smiley, thanks for asking, ds is super cute...stroking and kissing my bump all the time and asking when the babies come out. lately he said: and then your tummy grows again? I asked why and he said, he wants 3 babies   well, I think two will be enough...


----------



## Amoeba1705

As I only have my wage on which to buy everything and if not in work don't get paid I am of the opinion of buying things when I can afford to rather than all at the same time, so spreading the cost. The pram only has a £100 deposit paid and the items bought today are from white company and I had a 15% discount voucher... So maybe buying quick but buying at reduced prices 😊😊 xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Snowy - Missed reading your posts! Glad baby snowy is doing so well, I can't believe there's only 6 days to go. Fingers crossed she holds on until then. Some people find growth scans wildly inaccurate but I had one at 36 weeks and A was estimated at 5lb 3oz; he arrived at 37+1 weighing just under 5lb so it wasn't far off.

Amoeba - Congratulations on your 10 week milestone  every week must be extra relief for you. I'm with you on spreading the cost of the baby-related purchases and I don't believe in tempting fate or superstitions. We're relatively low income and buying things as we went along really helped. Our pram was in the house from 13 weeks but we'd started to buy small items much before that. DW went shopping while I was having my tube removed and came back with a tiny little outfit to boost my morale when I came around and that was a full 9 months before I was even pregnant. 

Nahla - On the countdown now, I'm sure you can't wait to meet your little ones. DS is so sweet!

lillie - That mud pie explosion sounds *amazing*... I'm completely jealous. Hope you're having some well-deserved downtime after all that revision and exam work.

Kalm - How is dressergate progressing? Hope you enjoyed your takeaway last night.

Smileycat - Have a fantastic holiday. When you get back, it'll be all go - very exciting! Hope you can enjoy some relaxation before cycling again.

Amy - I love it when the ground is so frosty that it's hard and you don't get so muddy on walks. It's snowing here in Yorkshire this evening.

Beccaboo - It's great that your boss is so flexible and understanding, it must take a real weight off. Mine is pretty good too and I definitely feel lucky for that.

Hi Goldielocks, good to hear from you, wishing you lots of luck for the birth of your LO. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend. I've had a rare Saturday off (I always book a few days off in Jan to recover after the Christmas rush) but unfortunately I was at the dentist this morning for a huge filling. However, AF has arrived so I have some good news! Fingers crossed this is it now; I need to call the hospital on Monday to book a scan on CD21 (they won't let me start downregging without a scan, given my history of cysts and very irregular cycles lately) but hopefully everything will be normal.

I have to repeat my TSH bloods and the consultant has asked for T4 as well this week so if it comes back high again, I'll push for thyroxine. Anyone who has taken thyroxine; how long does it take to work? I'm booked in for EC wc 7th March all being well, will I need longer than that for my TSH to drop?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Yeah to AF starting Sarah xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah sorry to hear about the filling but good that af has arrived   no snow here yet in bedford but it was really cold x  

Amoeba sorry to hear about the divorce, although things haven't worked out for you as a couple I hope you can both work things out moving forwards to be great parents to jelly bean   I hope the scan tomorrow goes well x  

Nahla I love that ds has plans for you to have more babies after the twins!  

Snowy I always make sure to balance my gyming with treats!   so exciting that you will be meeting baby snowy very soon, fx she waits until the planned cs date x  

Lillie the mud pie explosion sounds fab!   My latest treats have been triple chocolate cookies from m&s & lemon meringue pie   I'm sure your cat is relieved that your dog has spent the day snuggling with you x   

Kalm on reflection a puffa jacket wasn't the best idea for a miniature dachshund with such short legs, she does look funny!   I hope you enjoyed your takeaway & the dresser saga gets sorted soon x  

Smileycat I did 10 mins in the cross trainer the other night after my stepping but it seemed so slow burning calories which probably wouldn't work with the treats I have!   I hope you have a fantastic holiday x  

Goldie lovely to hear from you, sorry that life was a bit difficult & crazy but great that you will be meeting your lo soon after such a long journey x  

Muchmore I hope you have had a good journey home & the coldness isn't too much of a shock to the system! x  

Beccaboo any more snow in Norwich? I hope you had a nice meal last night with dh & are having a good weekend, not long now until your scratch x  

Cara thinking of you & dh x  

Nickynack I hope you are ok x  

Welsh weasel I hope your lo had stayed settled for a while longer x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed, I hope you are all having a nice weekend  

Very cold & frosty here today so I wrapped up warm & took the dogs for a lovely walk


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello there clems  
Goldielocks how lovely to hear from you! And congratulations on the imminent new arrival  
And snowy too ... It is lovely to have your news and to know how you and baby snowy are doing. 
In the midst of getting back to work after the hols, this imminent spurt of cc babies is cheering me up and doing me the world of good!
Sarah glad af has arrived. That always feels like a milestone. 
Amy I'm glad you've been making the most of the frosty weather to walk the dogs  
Amoeba congratulations on reaching 10 weeks. I hope the scan is a real help and reassurance. It's stressful to be doing all the divorce and name change stuff at this time but I can totally understand why you'd want to get it done. 
Beccaboo I hope the meal was yummy  
Lillie well done on. Getting those exams all done! Good work! 
Kalm, I really do hope the dresser gets sorted once and for all before LO arrives! 
Helen, I don't know if you're still reading but wanted to let you know that I absolutely loved HP world in Florida! I thought of you as I was buying a bag for a friend of mine. The whole thing was just amazing and we've come home thinking we really do need to watch all the films again. 
AFM we landed back this morning so I've been doing that thing of trying to stay awake so I can get back into a normal sleeping pattern from tonight. So now I'm pretty zonked  But it was the most wonderful holiday and a fantastic break from life. Not sure how Monday will feel but I'm trying to stay really positive and hopeful for this year. 
Ok, must sleep before jetlag has me out of bed and drinking tea in the middle of the night  

Oh and smiley, enjoy your break too!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello cc's, 

I hope you are all having lovely weekends. 

Hi smileycat, hope you got to Florida all ok and travel was all ok. Xx

Hi amoeba, you have your 10wk scan today? Hope all ok.  
I think if you can spread the cost buying little bits then go for it. Sorry to hear about the divorce, I hope it's an amicable one so that there isn't too much stress involved for you. Have you had discussions about how he will be involved with jelly bean? Xx

Hi kalm, hope you enjoyed your takeaway, my meal on Friday night was lovely thanks. Hope the takeaway didn't cause you heartburn. Grrr the nursary saga continues, how annoying. Hope it's sorted for lo arrival! 

Hi Lillie, snuggles with the pooch sounds great! Hope you managed to have a chill after all that revision, even if you are missing it! Xx

Hi snowy, sorry to hear baby snowy is breech but c section really isn't long away is it! I hope baby snowy turns but as you say I guess that means waiting longer to meet her and not having the c section! Fingers crossed its an easy delivery if she doesn't turn. I'm excited for you. Xx

Hi Nahla, not long now, you can say you are meeting the twins this week! Just read you post to snowy on cs where is classed emergency or not - that was interesting to know. 

Hi Sarah, yay for AF, I really think those dancing bananas do the trick you know! It seems your dates will be a little behind mine but we will pretty much be cycling buddies at the same time. Glad you can get started and hope that scan you have on cd21 is all ok. 

Hi Amy, no more snow here but it's been frosty. Been really sunny and bright though so beautiful weekend. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  

Hi muchmore, welcome home. Hope jet lag doesn't cause you any problems. I felt it coming home from Boston for a few days, I think mainly it was because we had a night flight so pretty much missed a nights sleep. Hope back to work is ok. So glad you had a lovely time though and jealous of the Harry Potter world. Xx

Hi wildflower, hope you had a good weekend, you get up to anything nice? 

Hi Westies, hope things are well with you and good luck on your appointment this week on London, I think it was this week but can't look back on what you said. Xx

Hi welshweasel, hope you still hanging on in there and all the scan appointments have been ok. Xx

Hi Goldielocks, not long for you too, hope you have a nice relaxing couple of weeks before lo arrival! Xx

Hi everyone else. 

I had a slightly emotional day yesterday and felt a bit silly really. I went to go see my nanny and after ten mins of being there my cousin walked in with her 4 month baby. I hadn't seen the baby as my cousin lives away and her visits haven't coincided with me being around. I felt a bit fragile on the emotional front yesterday anyway (not sure why!) so when my cousin asked me if I'd like a baby I just answered yes I guess so. I then had to walk out because I felt like I was going to burst into tears, which I did after I left. My mum was there and said to me maybe I should just let them know I'm having some issues so at least they kind of know so mum was really good and just kind of said but not going into detail as it wasn't her place to say. I just felt really bad that i walked out but didn't want to get upset with all family there. Anyway, perhaps it will be a bit more easier now so I don't get silly comments every time I see them! 
My cousin said to my mum she understands as it took her a year and half of trying, part of me feels though that no she doesn't understand as I'm now in my 4th year of trying, now on 3rd IVF attempt and had a m/c. 
Right rant over, just needed to tell someone of emotional outburst....I'm okay today btw! 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo sending hugs     Emotional outbursts happen and are allowed to happen xxxx

Scan was amazing and worth the money. Jellybean measuring spot on for 10w, sonographer said baby was perfect! It was jiggling about and gave us several waves, even got to hear the hb xx as for ex and jellybean the divorce is part of taking parental responsibility from him - was actually advised by a solicitor to divorce before baby comes and not to cite him on birth certificate so if he wants to have responsibility then he will have to go to court...and obviously start paying for jellybean! If he contacted me to say can he come see baby I wouldn't deny him but it would be under my conditions. Xx


----------



## LJH80

Hello ladies,

Firstly as I have been away for a bit I wanted to send my love to Cara, I have just seen your news and I really am sorry 

Welsh I am glad to see you are still ok too as I've seen through some post you have had a hard time lately 

nahla I hope you are ok too, I have had sciatica before and it's very painful

I am not sure if I have missed anything else big over the past month?

I have been to visit IVF Spain in Alicante recently and was very impressed with them and very confident about our plans. I think for us and our experience with our failed attempts they have certainly made us feel more confident than ever before that they can give us our BFP this year, they are pricey but i am sure it will be worth it and we are paying for a lot of extras which will give us a very clear understanding of what is going on throughout the process plus being in the sunshine away from home life and work may just do the trick. We are opting for quite a lengthy cycle as having time lapse and genetic testing on our embryos so it will be May before we get to transfer date (and they will not transfer anything less than a blasto so need to get some of those first) but we will be back in Feb so I can have a biopsy of my womb and of all looks good then will start the actual ivf in March which gives me some time to get healthy as been horrendously bad since Christmas!!! 

I hope everyone else is ok and getting through the January blues. I'll try and catch up on any new news I have missed 

Xxx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, I can completely understsnd your feelings. so sorry    stay positive... remember: it took me 6 attempts of ivf ( fresh and frozen) and 3 iui before to get ds! you will get there! 

anoeba, great news re scan! re birth certificate: are you sure you dont want your husband to be on it? if he is, he has to pay... and your lo will ask many questions later on. my ex is officially father but has just right to visit my don, not to play a role when it comes to sny decisions. 

ljh: spain sounds promising! how exciting! fx for you!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore it sounds like you had a fab holiday   I hope the cold weather & going back to work tomorrow isn't too much of a shock to the system x  

Beccaboo we had a little bit of snow overnight & it was nice walking this morning although it got stuck to the dachshunds long hair so she ended up being carried even more than normal!   I think it is understandable to have difficult days, especially with the start of your cycle coming up, it makes things seem more real, fx it will be third time lucky for you x  

Amoeba great news on the scan   it seems so sad for dh not to be named on the birth certificate, I hope with time things improve between you both so it is more amicable by the time jellybean is born x  

Ljh it sounds like your appointment went really well   I was very impressed by some of the overseas clinics I met at the fertility show, my clinic is linked to one in Alicante & we may go down that route for one last try with de after the fet x  

Nahla I hope you are doing ok, so close to meeting the twins now x  

Smileycat I hope you have arrived safely & are enjoying your holiday x  

Lillie I hope you have been able to enjoy not studying x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has had a nice weekend x


----------



## Amoeba1705

If I put ex on certifcate then he has full parental right like me so could take jellybean to stay with him at any point and nothing I could really do except pay court costs to create access arrangements etc so easier not to name him then he can have access through arrangement with me. I will be able to explain to jellybean when s/he is older but I believe it's for the best, as does solicitor x


----------



## lillieb87

good luck today Amy xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Yes Amy, all the best for today. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - ditto, thought of you when I woke up  Hope it goes OK, I'm sure you'll be fine. Remember the two Ibroprufen an hour before and empty bladder for the procedure! Oh also, the nurse weighs you before the consultation. Thought I'd pre-warn you as I was caught off guard. Looking forward to reading your update on how it went x

LJH - lovely to hear from you and so glad that things are going well with your clinic in Alicante. DH and I had a long heart to heart at the weekend and he's on board with a third fresh cycle if our final FET doesn't work out. I like to have a back up plan and was worrying that he may not want to do any more after our frosties. If it gets to that stage, I'm really unsure where we would cycle - CRGW, Create or go abroad. I still have a good feeling about Serum (I know you didn't get a good feeling about them at the Fertility Show) but Athens is a real pain to get to for us as there are no direct flights from local airports, so we'd have to go from Heathrow and then it's more expense and hassle. I'm therefore very interested in Spain as an option as it would be so much cheaper and easier to get to. Please do keep me updated in terms of number of trips / cost as I may well end up following in your footsteps! So annoying that I couldn't make it to the Fertility Show. Good luck with everything x

Right, got to dash as in the car park at the gym and my class starts at 11am. Hello everyone else


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Thank you for the good luck wishes  

Westies thank you for the warning about the weigh in, I saw prof brosnen too & he was very nice, it was interesting hearing how they think having the right lining can be as important as having the right embryo, just need a perfect embryo, perfect lining & lots of luck!   I hope you had a nice time at the gym x  

Beccaboo good luck for your scratch tomorrow x  

Lillie good luck for your appointment tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

The biopsy was ok, when they did the scan they said my uterus was tilted backwards a bit which has never been mentioned before   they also saw a cyst on my left ovary which had apparently bled a bit in the ovary but the consultant came to have a look & said to go ahead with the biopsy but to tell my clinic about the cyst & see someone if I get any pain, apparently they think it will go by itself so shouldn't affect treatment, there was about 10 seconds of discomfort but it was fine, now just need to wait around 6 weeks for the results


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy glad biopsy wasn't too bad for you X some cystd do come and go so fx it disappears on its own. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - Glad it went well, was thinking of you today. Hopefully the cyst just goes by itself, mine usually do (with varying degrees of swiftness!) and fingers crossed it doesn't cause you any delay.

Amoeba - Sorry you have so much to sort out with H/solicitor but I'm glad you're moving forward with it. It must be an added stress you could do without. Glad your scan went well and jellybean is happily jiggling about in there.

MuchMore - Sounds like you had a well-deserved break, glad you had a lovely holiday.

lillie - Good luck tomorrow, I will just miss you again as usual! Mind you, it depends on how long the wait is cos I was there an hour for a five minute scan on Thu. 

Hi Westies, LJH, Nahla (not long now!) and Beccaboo.

I'm getting my TSH re-done and T4 done at the same time tomorrow; hoping the results don't take too long to come so there won't be a delay with cycling. I have a rotten cold (after jinxing myself by saying last week I hadn't caught one yet!) so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself but otherwise feeling positive. Just got to keep the faith!


----------



## IloveWesties

Good news Amy. Also, don't worry about the tilting uterus as it's something that changes all the time x


----------



## Amy76

Westies in my slightly stupid head I thought maybe it was because all the previous scans had been done in a tilted sitting up position & this one was done lying down!  

Sarah good luck with the blood test tomorrow, it would be nice if you & Lillie got to meet   sorry to hear about the cold, I hope you feel better soon x  

Thanks amoeba, not sure if it was the cyst or the talk that it had been bleeding that they were worried about but hopefully it will go away soon x


----------



## LJH80

Westies, I'm glad DH is saying yes to a 3rd cycle, I'll PM you my plans and costs over the next few days so you can have a look, I do think it is quite pricey but we have opted for an ivf plus package which included a lot of testing and analysis of the embryos so we can get some really good info on which embryos to put back in. If we get to the point of having some blastos which pass all the testing their success rate is 82% so cost will be worth it if it works 

Amy glad your biopsy went well, I'm having that too in Feb (well sounds like the same thing) and have been given some tablets and pessaries to take in preparation...did you do this? I was worried about the pain as she did a tester sample last week and it was quite painful but if it's quick I should be ok! 

Lillie and Sarah hope your appointments go well tomorrow 

Afm very very busy at work since December which is why I have been a bit AWOL but planning my trips to Spain is nice as feels like something to look forward to instead of just another cycle. I do think time away from work will be good this time as I'm so busy in working all hours at the moment and I do think being abroad takes my mind off it completely whereas when I am at home I find myself drifting into work mode all the time. Plus we are going to extend our trips a bit each time to get some relaxation time too. It was about 21 degrees last week so Feb and April should be nice too.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok


----------



## Smileycat

Hi, hope you're all ok. It's unseasonably cold in Miami! I'm wearing the clothes I packed for New York! Still having fun though. 
Amy- good to read your biopsy went well. Cysts come and go hopefully it will go naturally and not cause any discomfort. I also have a tilted uterus, I wouldn't be too worried about that. FX for your results

LJH - lovely to hear from you. I wondered how you were getting on with planning your next cycle. Sound like you have a good plan there extending your stays to have a little break too 

Good luck tomorrow Lillie and Sarah!

Beccaboo - sending hugs. We've all been there and it feels awful at the time. Look forward to your next cycle. It will be your time soon and we'll be here to support you. 

Hope everyone else is ok
X


----------



## lillieb87

good luck for ur scratch beccaboo

Sarah good luck hun.....maybe see ya soon!! x


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo good luck for your scratch today x  

Lillie & sarah I hope your appointments go well today, would be exciting if you got to meet! x  

Smileycat sorry to hear it is cold in miami, hope you have a fab time x  

Ljh I just took a couple of paracetamol an hour beforehand, it was more uncomfortable than painful and it only lasted 10 seconds, I will have to find out whether the clinic you are at is the same one Cambridge are linked to as that might be our next stop after the fet x  

Nahla good luck for your cs tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## IloveWesties

Smiley - sorry to hear that the weather isn't as warm as you were expecting. At least you're having fun and have clothes you can wear! x

Smiley and Amy (and anyone interested) - re: tilting uterus - I was a bit distressed a few years ago when I went for a smear and the lady (not my usual nurse) was having a really hard time doing it. She said my uterus was the wrong way round which sent me in to a complete panic! I called my Mum from the surgery car park afterwards (my Mum is a nurse and a theatre sister who has specialised in obs and gynae issues!) and she was really cross that the nurse had said that to me. She explained that a uterus can tilt and move to change position. So, it's not something you're born with or that is always the same. It's also definately nothing to be worried about! That's why it can be tilted at one scan and then not at another. I found this really interesting post about it all at the time which may be of interest: www.feministmidwife.com/2013/12/04/the-retroverted-and-retroflexed-uterus-from-front-to-back-well-mostly-back/#.Vp4BPuzfXCQ

LJH - info would be fab, thanks so much  No rush though as I know you're busy x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi my lovely cc buddies, 

Hi Westies, interesting about the uterus and how it can tilt and change position. I hope you are ok. 

Hi smileycat, boo to it being chilly in Miami, hope you see some sunshine and warmth before New York. Xx

Hi Lillie, how did you get on at your appointment today? Xx

Hi Ljh, lovely to hear from you and I'm glad all is going well with your plans for next cycle. May time may seem a way off but I think all the steps you are planning before then will make the time go quick and its seems you've really looked into everything. Nice breaks in Spain and in the sunshine has got to work wonders too! Xx

Hi Amy, pleased the biopsy went well for you yesterday. I think little cysts can come and go, before I started IVF and was began to look at my fertilty issues the nurse said I had a couple of cysts. They never affected me going into treatment and when I asked about original cysts at my last follow up the consultant said I didn't have any! Let's hope all okay with you so fx. 

Nahla, hope you are not too nervous for tomorrow. Good luck and will be thinking about you loads
Tomorrow. Xx

Hi Sarah, hope blood tests all ok. Xx

Hi snowy, any update on if baby snowy has turned? Hope all okay with you. 

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all ok. 

I'm home from my scratch. I wouldn't say it was pleasant but also it wasn't that bad. Like Amy said for her biopsy, it was about 10 seconds of slight discomfort and it was over. Glad I've had it done though, just hope it helps! Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clems  
Nahla we are all routing for you tomorrow and for the 2 little ones. 
Beccaboo im glad the scratch went well. I was one of those who had a horrible one, but given the conversation re different positions the uterus can be in, I think it was just a particularly tilted day for mine and they couldn't get into it very well  
Amy good news on the biopsy too. 
Ljh I'm so pleased the Spain plans are coming together for you. It sounds like it will be a really special time. 
Westies I am really really glad you and dh have been able to think beyond the FET. It is such a relief when you realise dh is on the same page as you  
Sarah and Lillie how did the scans go? 
Smiley I should have warned you about Florida ... Sorry! We did get a bit of warm weather but mostly I was in the warmest clothes I'd brought! Enjoy though. Have don cakes for me  
AFM I am slowly getting the hang of work and cold weather. I've found it hard to get back into the swing of things, not really feeling very hopeful about life this year now that ivf is over ... It's been our focus for almost 6 years on and off. But today I've had a bit of a think and a pray and given myself a bit of a stern but gentle talking to and now I feel a bit better  there's nothing for it but to keep going forward, right  

Oh sorry smiley that should've said pancakes!!!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla hope today goes to plan X can't believe the first clementine babies will make an appearance today xxx 

LJH so pleased to hear plans for Spain are coming together for you xx

Westies interesting that the uterus tilt can change, didn't know it could. X

Beccaboo glad scratch wasn't too bad xx

 to all the CCs, and hope you're all doing well xxx  

Afm suffering for a horrendous head cold that includes stuffy nose, runny eyes, headache and sore throat..tbh today I look like crap. Paracetamol sent really helping but not a lot else I can take 😔 Having a pregnancy risk assessment done at work today, now I can't really hide the bump that appeared I thought I may as well tell more people. Still can't believe I gave a bump at only 10weeks! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck today Nahla


----------



## lillieb87

good luck Nahla...so excited for u!! 

will update fully tonight x


----------



## Amy76

Good luck today nahla x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck Nahla, so exciting!


----------



## welshweasel

Wow first CC babies, hoping everything goes smoothly for you today nahla. I'm delighted that you're getting in there before me, I'm 34 weeks today and baby still inside, something that seemed impossible 3 weeks ago.


----------



## wildflower

Nahla - I hope your day is beautiful xxx

MuchMore - I'm sorry you are still feeling a bit lost without the ivf to focus on. Are you able to get excited about adoption instead?

Amoeba - I hope your head cold goes and you get some rest when it is possible. A 10 week bump is quite early but I guess you are just one of those people - a friend of mine got her bump so early and was always a big-bump person. Also great news on your recent 10wk scan xx

Welshweasel - 34 weeks yay! Well done for getting to this milestone I hope you are doing ok xx

Amy - I have had plenty of comments on my womb and cervix being in unexpected places! Hope that cyst disappears quickly x

Beccaboo - happy news that the scratch is over. I really felt for you when you described the awkward situation with your cousin. Hugs xxx

Westies - good to hear you have a backup plan in place but fx you won't need it x

LJH - good to hear how you are doing with your tx in spain. I'm really hoping you have time to keep us updated as it all sounds very exciting and positive x

Sarah - hope those tests go well. Are you beginning to feel a bit more positive now you are getting nearer tx?

Snowy - Only a few days left until your bump becomes a baby, what an exciting and special time xxx

Kalm - just one more week left until maternity leave! Almost there!

Goldie - all the best to you to and looking forward to hearing about your new arrival soon. x

Smiley - I hope your holiday is fab despite the chilly weather x

Lillie - I'm guessing you have adjusted back in to no-revision life now?! When do you hear about your exam results??

Cara - I'm guessing you are reading any more but hugs if you are xxx

NickyNack - I hope you are ok too x

afm - I think I've finally made it through the period of grieving and feeling lost. I'm still toying with options in my mind - adoption or DE. But mostly I'm concentrating on staying healthy and fit which feels like a good focus for now. 
Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower I am shocked by bump so early on, it's not like I've been eating loads, tbh haven't really put on any weight either but now have this slightly protruding abdomen that doesn't push back in 😜😊 xx glad you're starting to feel better and have a focus. The time will come for you to make the decision regarding adoption or de xx

found out today my brother is buying me the car seat and base so that will save me almost £400. oh and my parents bought me a crib which arrived today - can't wait to get home and inspect crib, obviously not built yet but still exciting to be getting the bits I will need xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## LJH80

Hello everyone, just wanted a bit of advice. I need to get some ultrasounds done in the UK before going to soon once I start my treatment but I'm not sure what a good price would be? I have a few private clinics by me but I think they will be very expensive so I wondered if anyone knows how much they are usually? 

Beccaboo, glad the scratch wasn't too bad and really hope it helps too, I think we would all take a little bit of discomfort for results, I keep telling myself that in prep for my biopsy!!!

Amy let me know if the clinics are linked, I'm also happy to send you some more detailed info if and when you decide to choose that route - but hopefully you won't need another option!

Smiley I hope the weather has perked up, my friend lives in Fort Lauderdale so she will not be happy if it's chilly, when she comes home in the summer we are all wearing next to nothing and she still wears a jumper, still I'm sure it's a lot warmer than here and sure you are having fun  

Much more I was curious about these amazing sounding don cakes until you corrected it, I've been to Miami so many times I wondered how I had missed these magnificent sounding wonders haha
I hope work is getting easier every day, I can imagine how you are feeling it must be weird after something so big even if it's something hard and sad being over after all that time. I hope that whatever your next steps are they will be wonderful and happy xx

Welsh I am glad your baby is still safe and sound where it belongs for now 

Wildflower glad you have turned a corner, sounds like you still have some great options to think about and concentrating on yourself for a bit sounds like a good plan

Ameoba how lovely of your brother and parents to buy you such fab gifts, I'm sure they will be requiring lots of cuddles from baby when he/she arrives. Glad you have a cute little bump, must feel amazing x

Nahla - hope all is going well, can't wait for news

Hello everyone else I hope you are having good weeks and evenings


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ljh the private 10w scan I had was through a company called babybond, not sure if there's one near you but do know they do 'women's scans' all the prices are on their website.  It does feel amazing to have a bump as it's something I thought would never happen, my only issue is I've not broadcast it at work so kinda trying to hide it, more so from students than staff, until 12weeks xx

Smiley glad you're enjoying holiday and hopefully it'll warmed up a bit, am sure it's warmer than here where it is barely getting above freezing xx

Snowy hopefully you'll get to meet little snowy tomorrow xx ☺

Welshweasel glad baby is happy tucked away xx

Nahla can't wait to hear news of your babies xx ☺☺

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi - quick update from me. 
At the moment looks like cs is going ahead tomorrow so hopefully I'll get to meet baby Snowy tomorrow.
I had no idea it was possible to be this excited and yet this nervous at the same time!


----------



## Nahla

Nele Sarah, 3190g 51 cm and Florian Noah 2950g 49 cm were born yesterday 20/01/16 via elective cs. both are doing well, but Flo has been transferred to childrens unit today as he has slightly dipping oxygen saturations. Big brother B is soo proud... he wanted to drive them around in their bed yesterday. Mummy is also doing well although more in pain than last time


----------



## IloveWesties

Huge congratulations Nahla! So pleased to read this good news and glad to hear you're all OK. Big hugs. What beautiful names too. Lovely x        

Good luck Snowy x

LJH - The company Amoeba recommended is what I was also going to say. They go by the name of Ultrasound Direct (Baby Bond is the brand for the maternity scans they do) and here is a link to their website: www.ultrasound-direct.com I think the scans cost £99 a go. I haven't used them myself but investigated it when I was cycling in London as an easier option but decided to commute to appointments instead. Good luck x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies 

*Nahla massive congratulations on the birth of your beautiful twins, what a fabulous job you have done  so exciting that the first clementine babies have arrived & such lovely names x *
         

Snowy wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, so exciting that you will finally get to meet baby snowy x 

Ljh I just looked up & I think my clinic has links to Instituto Bernabeu, I would be interested to know how you get on & what you think of your clinic as I haven't made any decisions yet on where to go x 

Wildflower I'm pleased you are feeling less lost  staying fit & healthy is a great starting point & you have plenty of time to think about what you want to do with other options whether it be your lovely family of 3, de or adoption x 

Welshweasel great that your lo has decided to stay put for a while longer x 

Sarah I hope you don't have to wait long for your blood results x 

Lillie I hope your appointment went well x 

Beccaboo great that the scratch went ok, have you started dr? exciting! 

Amoeba I hope the cold goes soon, sounds like you are already very organised x 

Westies thanks for the info on the tilting uterus, I think you said you had to get some of your tests redone, hope it gets sorted soon & that you are doing ok x 

Nickynack thinking of you & hoping you are ok x 

Muchmore it is understandable to have difficult days, be kind to yourself  I agree that forwards is the right direction to go, who know where that will take any of us x 

Kalm I hope you have got the nursery furniture sorted out now, not long left for you at work now x 

Babycakes & goldie I hope you are both doing well x 

Cara thinking of you x 

Helen not sure if you are still reading but I hope you are doing ok & getting a plan in place for what you do x 

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

Very cold & frosty here so another long dog walk through the fields this morning, making the most of walking without getting muddy


----------



## Amoeba1705

Huge congratulations Nahla xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey lovely ladies and what lovely news Nahla. Congratulations. Lovely names and glad big brother is proud. Take care of yourself. xxx

Yay Snowy, looking forward to some more lovely news from you tomorrow. 
I presume baby is still in breech. Good luck and all the best for tomorrow my lovely.  

Welshweasel, hope you all okay and can hang on in there for a little longer. when is your actual due date again xx

Amoeba, great that you got some lovely gifts. what was the crib like? 

Wildflower, glad you feel like you have got to a point where you can focus on the health and fitness and are being able to start to think of other options. I always admire couples that adopt and take a child as their own. maybe that is an avenue you can look into in time.  

Hi Amy, DR starts Monday for me! eeek. My meds get delivered tomorrow....that huge box of drugs again! Im excited to be starting again actually, I feel positive about this go so just hope I keep feeling that way! Its frosty here too but i love this weather for going on long walks at the beach. Just a shame Im stuck in work today 

Hi Smileycat, have you been to watch the basketball yet? Hope its warmed up a little more.

Hi Muchmore, I can only imagine how hard is is when the IVF jounrey is over and its been such a big focus for 6 years. It really does take over life doesnt it. When can you start looking at the adoption process, is that still something you are looking at doing? Big hugs. You know what cures back to work blues?....booking another holiday  

Hi Westies, when are you back to London for your next appointment/tests?

Hi lovely Goldie, have you finished work yet? Hope all is okay will you.

I would love to do a few more personals but need to get back to work.
Love to you all.

xx


----------



## Smileycat

Huge congratulations Nahla!! So excited that the first cc babies have arrived         You take care. Big hugs.


Snowy looking forward to reading your news too! Hoping it all goes smoothly tomorrow. So exciting that you get to meet your little girl!

The weather has improved and we had some beach time yesterday. Beccaboo- yes I saw the Miami Heat game. Fantastic atmosphere, unfortunately they lost.

Will post more personals later. It's 6.30am here!

Take care cc's. Loving the baby news. Hoping all our dreams come true this year.

xx


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat sorry I missed you off my post   pleased to hear the weather has improved, my dad is going away on a Caribbean cruise for 2 weeks tomorrow & I am a bit jealous especially as it is so cold here!  

Beccaboo it is lovely walking when it is frosty & you are wrapped up warm, exciting that your drugs are arriving tomorrow & you start dr on Monday x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo the crib is the white swinging crib from John Lewis, can't wait until it's built up! Xx great that dr are starting on Monday signalling your next cycle xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amoeba - Impressed that you have your crib already. Mine is meant to be arriving today but the courier is delayed! Eek! Luckily I have a 2nd hand Moses basket in reserve.

Nahla - congrats again. I keep looking at that photo of them all snuggled up together - so cute.
They're such a good weight for twins. Hope little Flo is back with mum soon.


----------



## wildflower

Nahla huge congratulations on your happy news xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy hopefully you're crib will arrive soon as baby snowy will be here soon xx 😊 atleast you have a back up. With my parents being on pension and wanting to buy all the baby furniture - and a swing (my dads choice) they are like me and have to buy bits when they can afford to. The crib had 25% off so that was the incentive to buy now rather than later xxx


----------



## KALM

Nahla, I missed the news on ** and here until just now, huge congrats and welcome to the world CC babies 1 and 2! I hope the first day today has been going ok. How long do you stay in hospital for?

Snowy,   For tomorrow and CC baby number 3's introduction to the world! Will be thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else. Will try to catch up with other personals soon, things just a bit busy this week. My big news - Baby changing dresser-gate is finally about to end (fx) as it is supposed to be being delivered tomorrow!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Nahla - Big congratulations to you! Hope all of you are doing well and get to go home very soon.  

Snowy - Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, hope baby snowy arrives safely. Looking forward to seeing your update whenever you can. 

Kalm - Good to hear dressergate is about to end!

Amoeba - How exciting all the buying you're doing. I know it's good to do from a money saving point of view but I think it's exciting, too. 

Smileycat - Glad you're getting some good weather, it's so cold here so you're not missing anything!

Beccaboo - Monday is just around the corner now, hope your delivery arrived safely today. What will you be having? Mine came yesterday so I'm all set to start in two weeks. 

Amy - Hope you are well and enjoying all the frosty dog walking brrr. 

LJH - My clinic charges either £95 or £170 per scan to give you an idea of what some places charge. I think the £95 is for a nurse and the £170 is for a consultant. 

wildflower - I'm so glad you're starting to feel better  getting healthy is a great focus in the meantime. 

Hi to everyone I've missed, hope you are all well this evening  it's nearly Friday! 

My bloods came back yesterday; TSH is 2.3 and T4 is 'normal' so my clinic are happy with that and I can cycle as planned. I've had a mosey online at how I can help things naturally and selenium helps so I'm back on the brazil nuts again. I should be starting DR two weeks tomorrow; the last hurdle is a scan on CD21 beforehand as a last check for cysts. My boss is coming to see me tomorrow so I can arrange work-related things with her and that will take off some pressure. I'm still feeling anxious but more positive than I was. I've been feeling braver this week so I'm planning a baby shower for a friend as well.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah hope things go to plan xx   It is exciting buying 😊 Heard on due date forum that one lady had mc at 10w but didn't find out until 12w scan (today) - well that's put the heebie Jeebies up me as I am 10+5 and have 12 days until 12w scan. Am staying positive that jellybean is fine but still!! Xx  

Snowy looking forward to update of clementine baby 3 xx


----------



## LJH80

Wow firstly congrats to Nahla, I've seen the 2  gorgeous bubbas on ******** and it's very lovely to welcome our first babies to the group. nahla I hope you are doing well and flo gets better soon x

Snowy - how exciting, massive good luck for tomorrow. I hope we get a pic of baby snowy soon

Ameoba and westies, thanks for the info re ultrasound direct, im waiting for a call back as they have no appts in manchester for the date I need however at over £200 cheaper than my local private clinic I can be persuaded to travel further afield!! 

Amy I'll defo send you my info, I'm going to PM westies my plan this weekend so I'll send it to you too

Beccaboo, how exciting to be starting again...hopefully for the last time! I really hope this is your time. More crazy clementine BFPs are required this year for sure

KALM I hope your dresser finally arrives tomorrow, I think we need a pic when it does 

Thanks for price info Sarah, I was quoted £300 from a clinic close by!!! Great news that your tests came back and were good and you can cycle as planned. Brazil nuts sound like a plan but do chocolate covered ones count I wonder 😝 glad you are feeling positive and lovely that you are holding a baby shower for your friend 

Hello to anyone I have missed

Afm I started my progynova yesterday and it actually feels nice to be doing something again, I'm still stretched at work with 2 humongous projects to manage so need to speak to my boss tomorrow as it's been flagged as a risk on one project that I should be full time on that and not on 2 so need to see what he suggests, unfortunately they made my colleague redundant last year so I am on my own but I would like to reduce stress levels as much as possible over the next few weeks so hope he has some suggestions, I'm working from 6am until around 8pm at the moment and really don't want to do that during my cycle.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi cc's - I'm back after a very tough few weeks....

Won't attempt to catch up as too many posts but just wanted to say massive congrats Nahla on the safe arrival or ur precious twins!! Really lovely names and I hope u make a speedy recovery   Xxx

Snowy hope everything goes well tomorrow for you Hun how exciting 😁😁😁 xxx

Thanks for all ur kind words too, I have missed you all but needed to take a break to work on sorting out my relationship and what I was going to do and because I thought my IVF journey was over I couldn't face been on here.

So we split up and it looked like things couldn't be salvaged and we made plans for him to move out but faced with the thought of bern on our own and without each other seemed to sort our heads out a bit.
So we are giving things a go and trying to get back on track and I know not prob great timing but are cracking on with the IVF. We couldn't delay as to qualify for the third cycle I had to be under 40, so I picked up my meds today and I can start short protocol 3/4 Feb when my AF arrives!!!!

I'm feeling calm and happy after a simply awful few weeks and trying to be positive about our third and final attempt.

I really hope you are all ok and I will catch up with where you all are and how you are all doing xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good to hear from you NickyNack  hope you can keep that positive feeling. Maybe see you on the Feb/March cycle buddies too!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all

Nickynack- welcome back honey. I'm really pleased that you've managed to work things out with your DH in time to cycle again. Hope you keep that positive high and get the support you need for your next cycle.  

Sarah- what a relief that your blood results were OK and you can cycle as planned! Hurrah! Selenium is a good idea, I need to up my intake too. Good luck with you meeting with your boos tomorrow. Trust you be taking some time off like you did last time.youre in a great position for this fresh cycle. I really hope it will be a successful one for you. 

beccaboo- yay for starting DR next week  . Whoop whoop! Hope it's your time too and that Feb/March is a positive cycle for us all.

LJH - sorry to hear about the long working hours. does your boss know you're cycling? Might be good to be equipped with some solutions to help the discussion. You can't have all that stress when you're cycling. Good luck!

Kalm- thank goodness the dresser saga is coming to an end! Are you good to go now? When do you finish work?

Amoeba - sending sticky vibes your way. Stay positive Hun. 

Amy- brrrr for the frosty walks.. I can't bear the cold! Hope you're well lovely.

Snowy- all the best to you. Can't wait to read your baby update!

Hi to anyone I missed Wildflower, Lillie, much more hope you're all doing well.

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Nahla, so many many many congratulations! It has made my day to know that the first cc babies have safely arrived. What a beautiful family you are  
Now your turn, snowy! We can't wait to hear all about baby snowy. 
Kalm, I'm not gonna count any chickens on the dresser front until you can tell us it's all ready and assembled in your nursery  I'm glad it looks like we're into the final leg though. I feel we have lived this traumatic experience right along with you    
Nickynack I was so so so pleased to find a post from you, and to hear your news. It sure is true that what doesn't kill our relationships makes them stronger, and I am really hoping that you and DP find new strength for this new season. 
There are lots more personals to do but I'm going to head to sleep as I'm working all weekend. I'll try and get on soon, providing the wifi at the conference centre is halfway decent, to do more catching up with you all  
AFM thanks for your kind words by the way. They mean a lot to me. I am feeling better than I was ... trying to take control of things I can take control of, and leave the things I can't control to trust and faith  that's probably the best way to stay sane I reckon


----------



## wildflower

Nickynack sounds like a tough few weeks but so glad we can support you through this next treatment and it is starting so quickly. Exciting! All the best lovely, stay positive  xxxx


----------



## Goldielocks80

Morning CC's!!

Nahla- what absolutely wonderful news! Huge congratulations- I'm so happy the babies arrived safely. Hope they and you are doing well? Xxx

Snowy- eeeeek....so excited for you! Best of luck for today, hope all goes smoothly- you'll soon have baby snowy in your arms 😍😍😍

Beccaboo- I'm really pleased that you're starting meds again from Monday- bet it'll feel good to actually get going! I literally have everything crossed for you!

So sorry for lack of other personals- my mum is visiting today and I need to tidy up a bit quick!!! 😱😱 I'm 39weeks today....can hardly believe it!! Starting to feel really uncomfortable now I must admit! Convinced that Baby Goldie will be stubborn and stay put as long as possible!!! 🙄🙄🙄

Sending you all lots of love, luck and good wishes xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nahla I hope you & the twins are doing well, it sounds like ds will make a fab big brother x  

Snowy good luck for today, so exciting that you finally get to meet baby snowy!  

Kalm I hope the dresser does arrive today x  

Sarah great news on the blood tests, exciting that you will be starting dr in a couple of weeks x  

Amoeba how devastating for the lady on your due date board x  

Ljh sorry you are so busy at work, I hope you manage to sort something out with your boss so you aren't under too much pressure, exciting that you have started taking meds again x  

Nickynack I am so pleased to see you & dp are giving treatment another go, great that you have your meds & are feeling calm & happy x  

Smileycat I hope the holiday is going well & it has warmed up a bit, it is wet & rainy here today so not very good dog walking weather!  

Muchmore sorry to hear you are working all weekend, I hope you get some time to do something nice too x  

Beccaboo exciting that your drugs are being delivered today, another step closer!  

Goldie exciting that you are 39 weeks today, not long now!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Dad has gone away now & it is grey & raining here, but on the plus side it is friday & I have melt in the middle chocolate puddings in the fridge


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck today Snowy! Thinking of you lots and hoping for some lovely news later. xx

Hi Goldie, Yep meds get delivered today. I told DH to put my gonal F injection into the fridge alongside the eggs for luck 
Hope the LO does come on time but I guess you need to try and make the most of putting your feet up until then! xx

Hi Nickynack, we can get through this next cycle together.  

Muchmore, sounds like you have a great attitute about controlling the things you can. Hope work isnt too busy over the weekend.

Smileycat, looking forward to cycling with you too in Feb and March. Hope you still enjoying your holiday, when do you fly up to new York....now that I am mega mega jealous of! Say hi to the Big Apple for me! hehe 

LJh, that sounds like some very busy work days there. Yep, you dont want the stress when cycling so hope your boss us understandable. 

Hi Amoeba, Im positive your jellybean is just fine. Its easy to read things isnt it and then get a bit scared. I was the same when I read up about having twins which scared me for the option of transferring two embroyos this time. After seeing nahla's little cuties though Im up for having two transferred if thats an option for me. cant wait for news on your 12 weeks scan, thats a proper milestone! xx

nahla, Hope all is ok and little Flo is doing better. xx

Kalm, glad the nursey dresser sage is coming to an end. Hopefully that finishes off your nursary just lovely in time for LO arrival.

Sarah, glad your TSH levels came back ok. whoop. 

Lillie, didnt you also have an appointment this week. Sorry if I missed an update. Hope it went ok.

Hi Amy, Cara, Wildflower, Helen, Westies, Welshweasel and anyone else i have missed.

Lets get Friday done ladies and then its the weekend. Yippeee.


----------



## Nahla

thanks for all the well wishes ladies... Flo is back with us it was nothing! better safe than sorry eh? but he still drinks very little and throws up quite often. so the worry continues. I will try to feed him little and often but this is gonna be hard work with two... but what to complain, here is a lady with triplets! 

nickynack, great news! so pleased for you! fx for your cycle

beccaboo also good luck to You! and I definitely recommend twins  

Snowy... waiting for your good news... 

Amy enjoy your puddings! 

goldie, not long to go now... 

muchmore, stay positive!I am sure one day you will be a great mother! 

ladies.... feeding time!  xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies.....

firstly Nahla congrats huni glad everything went well an u are now a mummy to 3!! glad ur little boy is a proud big brother! when are u allowed home? glad flo is all ok....

snowy eagerly awaiting ur news 

Nickynack glad things are back in track with dh huni good luck on ur cycle....

beccaboo glad the scratch went oK an good luck for Mondays first Dr!! 

Amy enjoy the puds huni....Loxley with custard on a cold day like 2day! very jealous of ur parents on a cruise....I love them!

amoeba hope things are bumping along ok....lovely that ur family hav been buying u things...bet it seems more real then!

Sarah glad tsh came back good....not long til dr now! hope u manage to sort work!

lhj sounds like u have been putting lots of hours in....hopefully things will slow down before ur tx starts....glad u hav found a clinic ur happy with....bonus it's somewhere sunny!!

smiley hope ur OK hun an enjoying the miami sun!

muchmore I like ur thinking hun....keep positive u  are destined for good things!

wildflower hope ur well an rose is getting on ok still at nursery 

kalm.hopefully the dresser has arrives today? not long for u now huni! 

goodie not long either!!

hello to anyone I hav missed I am.on my phone an it doesn't go back that far!! I hav been reading along but haven't had chance to properly post!!

afm had an apt Tuesday....blt of a waste of time an money but hey ho ..back to Leeds 25th Feb for bloods an hopefully will b able to start March af (around 11th)! I am actually missing my studying (never thought I wud say that) an waiting for my next 3 books to get cracking (was highly annoyed they didn't arrive 2day)   3 pregnancy have all been announced this week an they are all due July when I shud hav been expecting if I didn't have the mc/cp (not sure on the difference) so felt a bit crappy tbh....hey ho life goes on....bridesmaid shoppin tomorrow so that will keep me busy I am.sure!! 

Hope ur all well and......thank God it's Friday! xx


----------



## LJH80

Well quiet weekend on here so far....any news from Snowy I wonder?


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH you're right about i being quiet. Hoping snowy and little snowy are ok as we've heard nothing so far. Hope you're ok xx

Nahla hope you're enjoying being a family of 4😊😊 when do you and the twins go home from hospital? Xx

Lillie march will be here before you know it😊 Sorry you're feeling crappy, it's always hard when pregnancies are announced I found it hard too and sometimes still think that I should have an 8mont old by now. Have everything crossed for you though. Hope the bridesmaid dress shopping was a success xxx

Beccaboo I would recommend transferring 2 xx

Amy hope the chocolate pudding was nice - it sounds it xx

Goldie gosh 39w baby goldie will be here before you know it xx

AFM went to York yesterday as haven't been for ages and wanted to have a mooch in JoJo Maman Bebe - came out of there with a Coat, skirt and 3 tops but with massive savings paid £47 and full price would've been £189! I can't fit into my coats as they are all more of a fitted style so was desperate for a coat. The other items are for work but the tops can be worn with jeans too. We then went out for an Indian meal but didn't want to risk spice (I usually eat hot curries) so had a meal with no spice, which was nice as its been ages since I've had Indian food. Still no cravings and nausea completely gone, but OMG the smell of a fried egg made me heave yesterday - oh I miss eggs 😞 Today will be mostly food shopping and book marking xx

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Nahla

Any news from snowy? I keep checking.... 

I think we will go home from hospital tomorrow... just awaiting examination of babies... hip scan and general examination.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lovely ladies. 

I keep thinking about snowy too. Waiting for some news. Xx

Nahla, glad you get to go home tomorrow hopefully. Bet you looking forward to that.  

Good work on the shopping amoeba, bargains! Glad you enjoyed your non spicy Indian last night. Xx

Lillie, March will be here before you know it and can get started again with us all. It is hard hearing pregnancy announcements. It will be your turn soon and I hope on your next go you can announce yours. our announcements will be even happier ones xx

I keep thinking about smileycat, I'm sure she goes to NYC soon and seen all the snow they have had.nyc looks absolutely amazing in pics I've seen but not sure it's so good with transport and flights being cancelled. I hope you are ok smiley and you get there with no issues. Xx

Did my Sunday run, on my own today as dad cancelled on me and DH went cycling instead. Off to yoga in a bit. I keep wondering whether to bring up about stopping cycling, read about it not being good for men. He absolutely loves it though....but then again, I have to give up running. Keep you updated on that conversation! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo whilst going through treatment my ex had to give up cycling, was told by consultant that he must as that's why we had to change from IVF to icsi! X

Nahla great that you could be going home tomorrow xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Nahla great that you might be able to go home tomorrow x  

Lillie sorry to hear about the pregnancy announcements, especially with the dues dates being similar to where you would have been   I hope the bridesmaid shopping went well yesterday x  

Ljh I hope you are doing ok on your meds x  

Amoeba it sounds like you got some good deals shopping yesterday x  

Beccaboo exciting that you start Dr tomorrow!   good luck with the cycling conversation x  

Smileycat I hope you are ok with all the snow & disruption in America x  

Snowy I hope baby snowy arrived safely & you are both doing well x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

The chocolate puddings were very good!


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi Ladies - hope you've all had good weekends.

Just to let you know that Baby Lizzie was born on Friday at 12.30, weighing 6lb 6oz. She's so tiny and so cute (but I guess I'm biased). The moment she was lifted out was such a relief. DH was immediately smitten and looked after her while I was stitched up.

Out of hospital after 1 night; feeding and recovery going well so far.
Still can't believe she's mine and I get to keep her!

S x


----------



## Nahla

Snowy I already wrote on the other thread... many congratulations and all the best!


----------



## lillieb87

Congrats snowy soooo happy for u an dh....enjoy every second! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats snowy, such fab news xxx


----------



## LJH80

Congratulations Snowy, wonderful news xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Congrats snowy, lovely news and glad you all well. Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Snowy!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations Snowy x


----------



## Amy76

Congratulations snowy, baby Lizzie sounds so sweet x


----------



## wildflower

Ah what a lovely post snowy. So many congratulations. Welcome to the world baby Lizzie xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Aw! That's such a lovely name. Congratulations Snowy, enjoy every minute x


----------



## KALM

Hello ladies!

*Snowy* I said it on the other board, but congrats again!! Now I wonder who will be the mummy of CC baby no. 4?! *Goldielocks* I think you are due next?

*Smiley* I hope you are still having a fab holiday and get to NYC okay and have fun in the snow there!

*Beccaboo* good luck for first DR again. Exciting that cycling begins again, with fresh hope that this will be your time! Everything crossed for you! Has your clinic ever said anything about the quality or motility of DH's sperm? If not he's probably fine with the cycling, although there is no harm giving up for a couple of weeks now just until EC just in case it may help improve things.

*Lillie* how was the bridesmaids shopping? Is a dress chosen? What colour? Did you get much say in it? Glad you had that to take your mind off pregnancy announcements. Time might seem to be going slowly but when March gets here you will look back and think it has flown!

*Nahla* fx you can go home tomorrow as planned!

*Amoeba* regarding an earlier post you will always hear of losses at later stages than you are.. just look at the sad story of Westies cousin for one, and then you hear of sad losses of young children too. Although it is hard not to worry especially after you've been through a MC in the past, I think I found I just had to do everything I could to relax and enjoy the time that that I have for as long as I have it. After all I figured it it is likely to be my only pregnancy. Hopefully the time you have will be for the full 9 months and for the rest of your life! Glad you are getting some baby things and maternity clothes sorted. Its well worth signing up to the mailing lists of people like JoJo Maman Bebe as there are always loads of online offers going on. Although the mothercare baby club you get a lot of vouchers for money off. For work I can highly recommend a maternity skirt like this one http://www.seraphine.com/ponte-pencil-skirt.html I have just loved mine, it is so comfy! Also I am sure you are signed up to lots of emails about whats happening with babies development etc.. but I enjoyed these ones particularly https://baby2body.com/ because the daily emails are short, there is not too much advertising and there are useful things like recipes etc. too. If you are into the apps then I have liked the What to Expect pregnancy app the best out of those that I downloaded. I'm glad your nausea is pretty much gone, and don't be surprised if you don't get any cravings.. I never did (very disappointingly!). Is your head cold gone now?

*MuchMore* I hope your weekend working was ok. Do you have tomorrow off now? Glad you are feeling a bit better and it sounds like you have the right approach. It is always going to be a difficult transition but I think the more you go down the adoption route if that is what you still plan to do then you will find new direction and new hope and it will become easier. I think goals are important. If we hadn't got pregnant this time which we'd said would be our last try I would have thrown myself into planning when we could save up and afford to take a year's sabbatical to go travelling and what we would do during those travels.

*NickyNack* I was so happy to read your post that you and your DP felt life would be harder apart than together and are trying to sort things out and of course fab that you get to progress with cycle 3. I pray that the happy and calm feeling stays with you now through treatment and brings you third time luck!

*LJH* hurrah that your cycle has started, and your trip to spain went well. I am sorry you are so stretched at work, I hope your boss was helpful when you spoke to them. I am definately of the view that particularly when you are self funded, and spending so much on your dreams then it is important to think about all aspects of life during treatment, and anything you can do to reduce workload and stress over this time is going to be beneficial. For me going down to 3 days a week for a few months was just the best thing, but I know I was very lucky that my work allowed me to do that and also that we could afford to do so. It has meant we have far less in savings to see us through my maternity leave, but we'll eek things out somehow. You only get so many tries for a little one and work will always be there and there will always be more work to do if you had the time. Certainly once I was pregnant I've also been so much better and not taking on so much at work and being less stressed, its funny how your focus does change when you are looking after more than just your own health.

*Sarah* fab news that your TSH is good and you can continue cycling as planned! I'm so excited so many of you are starting again. I hope the planning for your friends baby shower is going ok.

*Wildflower* how are things with you and how is little Rose? I am glad you are starting to feel a bit better and I think just concentrating on being healthy and doing happy and fun things is enough for now.

*Cara* if you are still reading now and again, sending  your way and I hope day by day things are getting a tiny bit easier.

*Welshweasel* I'm glad your little one is holding on, fx they can manage it until at least 37 weeks. I hope you are doing ok.

*Amy*I'm glad your biopsy last week was ok and fx the cyst disappears quick.

*Westies* how are things with you? Any more job interviews coming up that we need to be rooting for you at and sending all clementine vibes that you'll be no. 1 and not no.2?! Glad you are your DH have a plan of action if the FET doesn't work out, but I really hope that its a back up plan that never needs to see the light of day.

Right I think that is hopefully me caught up with personals. Hi to anyone I missed by accident. AFM I'm happy to report the changing dresser is finally in the house and assembled in the nursery! Woo hoo! What a palava that has been. Now to try to get some compensation money for the company for the inconvenience and delays.. I'm not going to give up! We've also spent hours putting up our jungle decals in the nursery today.. DP is just finishing the final leaves on the tree just now. It is looking so fab, we are both so happy with it! I will try to post up a picture in the week for you all to see. I'm definately getting more tired these days, just hoping LO holds on at least ideally another week and a half.. I really would like a few days off after I finish work to relax and do a bit of nesting activity too! I did a private Group B strep test and found out that I tested positive.. which is really common (1 in 5 of us have it). I was a bit panicked it would mean we couldn't use the midwife led unit for birth which is what i have my heart set on, but I rang up and it was fine as they can give me the IV antibiotics there during labour. Big relief! DP and I had a lovely date night last night (maybe our last for a while!) at a local italian. Food was so yummy, I was just disappointed I couldn't eat more. I was expecting bad bad heartburn as I really did eat a bit more than I ought to have and have space in my stomach for these days, but amazingly I was ok! I have still had heartburn a bit today but I think it is maybe starting to ease off just a tiny bit.. maybe I shouldn't say that and jinx it! But I'm thinking maybe baby is moving down a bit and giving my stomach a little bit more room. Hope so!

 to all!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
Massive massive congratulations to you Snowy on the arrival of little Lizzie  that post made my day!
Kalm, I'm doing a little baby changing dresser welcome dance just for you  
And beccaboo how cool is it that you start cycling again tomorrow! 
Sorry ... Skimping on personals again as I need to sleep ... 
Thanks all ... The weekend working was busy but fine really. I don't quite get the day off tomorrow but being very much in control of my own work hours, I can ease off a bit if I feel weary. 
More from me soon, when I'm less sleepy. Dh is skiing this week so the whole bed to myself. Yes!!!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm head cold is almost gone, a bit of a stuffy nose remains but after a couple days of paracetamol and a few early nights I felt loads better. The skirt I bought on Saturday is a pencil skirt, not my usual style but was comfy and I suited it. My friend told me on Friday that I'm glowing, even her partner commented on how well I was looking...I really don't feel like I'm glowing as tired all the time; my parents tell me that some days I look tired and others I look glowing...have been hoping to get a 'pregnancy glow' so looks like it's on it's way ☺🤔 Xx glad dresser arrived and won't be long until baby kalm arrives xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone.

Lovely that news of CC babies is happening now. exciting times. 

Hi Kalm, lovely to hear from you and glad the nursery dresser turned up. Would love to see a pic of the jungle decor! I hope you get some time off work completely before LO arrives, so close now. 
DH does have motility issues so we have to have ICSI anyway. It didnt cause an issue last year and we produced some pretty good embryos so we were told hence why Im wondering whether to mention it to him.  To be fair he is cycling just on Saturdays but just want to make sure we have done everything we can on this go. 

Amoeba, glad the head cold is almost gone. Im sure you have a lovely pregnancy glow. 

Muchmore, glad the working weekend wasnt too bad. Definately give yourself some nice little breaks today! 

Nahla, hope youve been able to come home today. xx

Snowy, Hope you are doing fine and getting all the cuddles with Lizzie. xx

Hello everyone else.
DR day for me, whoop. When did I ever get so excited about having an injection!! Not sure excited is the word actually but just glad to get going again, its another step closer to having a lo. I remember back to last year and that first injection and how nervous I was when DH gave me my first one!! 
xx


----------



## Goldielocks80

Hi Everyone!!!

Snowy- Huge congratulations on the birth of little Lizzie- hope that you are doing ok and recovering well. Hoping you're really enjoying these first few special days 😍😍😍

Beccaboo- hope first day of DR started off ok today?? So excited for you!! 😃😃

Kalm- where did you get your nursery furniture from?? We got ours from Mamas and Papas (in the sale) and unfortunately had problems with parts being damaged but I must admit they've bent over backwards to replace it all quickly and are compensated us with vouchers without us even asking!! John Lewis on the other hand were dreadful with the Pram problems- shocking customer service!!! Yes I think it's me due next.....I'm due this Friday....29th!!! Eeeeeek!!! No early signs of movement yet but having a sweep Wednesday!! 😱😱😱 Hope you're keeping well?? Xx

Nahla- hope that you and the twins are doing well and that you're heading home soon? Have you got some support there for when you get home? Xx

NickyNack- your story is very familiar to me.....please feel free to PM me if you'd like to talk or rant xx

Will be back later and try to do more personals- but hope you're all doing ok?? Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,

Just popping on to say huge congratulations to nahla and snowy! Welcome to the world CC babies 1,2&3!

Also needed a bit of a rant, so please bear with me! My Mum has been having a hard time coming to terms with my miscarriage and has been blaming me for working too much and DH for letting me! She's had a go at me over the phone more than once. I can just about cope with Mum's outbursts, she had mental health problems and has a lot going on just now. But the thing that tipped the balance was what my deputy manager said to me yesterday in my back to work interview. She's never been pregnant, and had no desire for kids just yet. She said to me after the form had been filled in that her personal opinion was that I was bound to miscarry because an IVF pregnancy has complications and I should have been on bed rest for the first 3 months of my pregnancy and if I had been I wouldn't have miscarried! When I told her no doctor would sign me off that long she said I should have taken it as unpaid leave. Yeah cos I can afford to do that! This meeting came at the end of my first few shifts back, 32 hours in 3 days. Exhaustion and disbelief that she said that made me cry in the bathroom and all the way home! I went back to work Friday and had a baptism of fire! In my first 3 shifts I had to deal with disgruntled parents, work shy colleagues with their phones plastered to their ears and, worst of all, a blind client blocking a toilet, filling it to the brim with poo and then flushing! Thankfully I'm on annual leave next week, operation rest and move on!

Having a much needed day off today. Had our follow up at clinic today. It was helpful but couldn't tell us why, which is what I expected. The Dr said that although we know there was nothing wrong with any of the chromosomes in the embryo there are some genetic things and other things about the embryo that they have no way of knowing about. He said embryos have to makecertain pproteins to implant and some are better at this than others. He also said research had proved long shifts have no impact on outcome of IVF. So there, to Mum and my deputy manager, this is not my fault! We've agreed we're going to try again around the end of May. We'll have a better idea once we know how my AF is going to go. I need to have a couple of regular cycles and that could take a while with me! That gives me time for my health kick and 10k race. We're starting couples counseling with a miscarriage specialist next week and joining a support group.

I've been reading on and off, thanks for the support. Sorry for the rant, hadn't realised how much I missed having people who understand to rant to!

Hugs to all.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I'm so sorry to hear you have had to put up with stupid comments from your mum & your boss on top of everything else, it is definitely not your fault   I hope the couples counselling & support group helps, we are all here for you whenever you need to rant x  

Goldie exciting that you will get to meet your lo soon x  

Beccaboo I hope your first dr injection goes well, is dh doing them again? hope you have some nice treats for after each injection, maybe cadburys mini eggs? x  

Amoeba pleased to hear you are feeling a bit better x  

Muchmore I hope you have had a bit of chance to rest, much as I love dp it is nice to have the whole bed sometimes!  

Kalm great that the dresser has finally arrived, the nursery sounds lovely   sorry to hear about the strep b but great that it doesn't affect your plans for using the midwife led centre, I hope your lo stays put for a while longer so you get a bit of rest after finishing work x  

Nahla I hope you have been allowed home & all is going well with your new family x  

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are getting on well x   

Hello sarah, lille, westies, ljh, nickynack, wildflower, babycakes, welshweasel, smiley & anyone else I've missed  

Went to the gym yesterday afternoon & did two lots of 35 mins on the stepper with a 5 min cool down after each, it said it was 5400 steps & 880 calories each time so I rewarded myself with chocolate!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Goldie gosh Friday will be here before you know it and you'll get to meet little goldie xx 😊


Cara you are in need of some serious virtual hugs     it certainly wasn't your fault, most miscarriages are not the fault of the mother, I'm still in shock at what both your mother and employer have said to you. Hope the counselling and support group help, and obviously us ccs are here for you whenever you need a rant xxx 

Kalm can't wait to see a pic of the decal on nursery wall. Xx

Amy glad the gym and treats are still going well xx  

Have been really tired again today...as well as constantly starving! All is seem to do is eat but then jellybean seems to be taking everything as my sugar levels drop despite eating some chocolate or biscuits! Hope it means jellybean growing well and that the bump is not all due to the constant eating 😳😳 xx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo hope day one went on today. Exciting to have new cycles starting again. It's weird isn't it that the thought of injections last year was so horrible and now it's seen as a positive step forward again. 

Kalm I'm glad the dresser is finally here and the jungle room sounds amazing, yes please post some pics. Glad you got your final date night in too..I'm starving and Italian food sounds yummy 

Cara I am in total disbelief reading your post, I literally cannot believe your boss - I assume given her amazing insight into these things that she is a bloody Nobel prize winner in ivf and miscarriage research!!! Seriously that has grievance written all over it and I would speak to HR, how dare she suggest you are to blame for something which is unfortunately so so common and certainly nothing you did wrong, does she think that after ivf you wouldn't have done everything advised to you by the experts! Jeez that has made me angry.. What a b**ch!! Don't take anything she says to heart it's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard - sorry I've now ranted!!! Hope you are ok and good luck with your support groups xx

Amy - I need to get on your fitness vibe, I'm eating the chocolate without burning the calories at the moment!!

Hello to everyone else, only 4 days left until the weekend (been another busy day I wish I could drink wine!)


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya goldie, do they still give the sweep even before due date? Oooh I wonder if you will due on time! I can't wait to hear some news. Xx

Hi Cara, lovely to have you back. How horrible for you to have to listen to such insensitive comments. M/c is so so common and unfortunately it's one of those things women just haven't got a control over. Roll on next week for your annual leave. Have you got anything lovely planned? 

Hi Amy, brilliant gym session Sunday. You'll be fit as fiddle by the time you start your cycle.  

Hi amoeba, you will have to have an early night! Can you monitor your sugar levels? Xx

Hi Ljh, like how you counting down to the weekend already, that's the kind of thing I do! 

Yes, DR injection done, all fine. No treat, have to get that sorted out and think mini eggs could be it Amy! Instead I have a protein ball that I made yesterday, so kind of a treat, a healthy one! 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Beccaboo - Well done on starting, and well done on the healthy treat afterwards. I like the idea of Mini Eggs, a treat but mini so not too naughty. 

LJH - I am missing wine too but it *will* be worth it this time, I know it.

Cara - I am so sorry that you've had your mum and your boss to contend with as well as everything else. What a ridiculous idea that working caused you to miscarry; it isn't true, it's unfair of them to say that it is and I hope you have the strength to rise above it.  I can't believe how awful people can be, at all.

Amoeba - Make the most of jellybean wanting all the yummy sweet stuff while you have a (very good) excuse. 

Amy - Well done on your stepper success! You have to treat yourself too. I've done 7 miles altogether today so I popped into M&S for chocolate cheesecake slices, yum.

Goldielocks - Friday will be here before you know it, how exciting!

MuchMore - Enjoy having the bed to yourself this week. 

Kalm - Glad dressergate is all sorted, just in time too. I think it's odd that the NHS doesn't routinely test for group B strep, given how common it is; glad it won't scupper your birth plan either.

Nahla and Snowy - Hope you and the babies are all doing well.   

Hi wildflower, Smileycat, Westies, lillie... sorry if I missed anyone out. 

I am 11 days away from cycling again. I thought I'd feel better having a concrete date but I feel more anxious, not less.  ET should be the week I would have been due had our first FET in June worked. Can't quite process that.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I must check sugar levels Atleast 10 times a day and it's because they are dipping that means I eat and generally its biscuits as they just taste so nice 😜  Yey to down regs xx

Sarah it's a fab excuse but won't be when I end up the size of a house end 😳 Xx oh not long until next cycle Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies! 
Beccaboo woohoo you have started again!
And Sarah it is almost starting for you too. I reckon you'll get more excited as the day approaches. The timing of et is interesting indeed. 
Cara I wanted to add my outrage to everyone else's! I was appalled at what your boss said. People really do have some bonkers ideas about ivf! The mother stuff I have some sympathy for. My MIL really believes our last cycle failed cos I didn't pull out of being a bridesmaid. That too is madness but I know it's only cos she cares. It seems so important to me that you and dh fix firmly in your minds the truth that there is nothing more you could have done to prevent the mc. It is just one of those horrible facts of life. You love your job (apart from this weekend maybe ), and it seems to energise you rather than exhaust you. That is a beautiful thing to be celebrated, not a thing to criticise or blame your miscarriage on. Grrrrr to your boss! 
Ljh it is exciting that you'll be in Spain next month! The idea of grabbing a few holidays makes a lot of sense too. 
Lillie I smiled at you missing study  are you going on to do anymore or is that it for now?
Amoeba I do love tales of your bargain hunting  well done on the wardrobe additions. I really hope you can stabilise the sugars too so that you can feel a bit less drained in the midst of it all. 
AFM I managed to take it a bit easy today and feel a bit less drained. I have a phone call with an adoption agency on wed. It's too early to start anything and tbh I'm still unsure ... We'd have to stop trying if we started the process and that is hard to do given my age. It would almost certainly mean saying goodbye to any chance of having our own LO. Still I guess it'll help to hear what the agency guy has to say. This whole business is fraught with tricky decisions isn't it!


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,
Thank you for all the outrage on my behalf! It helps to make me realise I'm not crazy for getting upset. Just to reassure you all I'm standing firm that this wasn't my fault, or anyone's fault! Spoke to Mum last night and amazingly she has accepted that it's just one of those things. It helped that the doctor we saw yesterday was the head of clinical services at the clinic and that he told us long shifts have no effect. Mum has accepted that he knows better and has backed down.
Work wise I've emailed my manager, so taken it one level higher than the person who said all the crazy. I have already had a reply assuring me she will look into it. My manager is much more understanding than the deputy and has been lovely through this. I didn't know whether I should say anything but I had to email her about other stuff and thought she needed to know that I'dgotten so upset at work because of a thoughtless ccomment! It's made me realise there are some crazy opinions out there regarding IVF and miscarriage. If only people would keep them to themselves! When I'm through this might do some awareness.

Haven't got many plans for my leave next week. Mum might come for a day which I was dreading but now not. I'm going to a hen do on Saturday. We're doing glass painting and games together in the afternoon. They're then going out for a meal but I'm not up to that yet. Much prefer the craft and games part anyway!

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## LJH80

Cara I'm glad your manager is taking this seriously, it's just not on to upset you after everything you have been through. This lady needs some serious HR training of she is going to continue to carry out return to work sessions! I'm glad you have also managed to get through to your mum, it's so stressful when things like this happen and you need support not lectures from people who are not the experts. A week off with no plans sounds lovely, and crafty hen do sounds like fun too. Take care and don't listen to the negative people anymore xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies

Cara -  I hope your Deputy Manager gets put back in her place  and at the very least she apologises to you. I agree with LJH that she needs some serious HR training. Outrageous! Hopefully she'll leave at some point and you can get her job as clearly you'd be much better  I'm glad your mum has backed down too. I have a mother who sometimes gets too involved and opinionated so I have learnt to tell her key milestones and keep her at arms length with a lot of things. Not really ideal but it does seem to work. Big hugs x

Beccaboo - you've started DR. Wahoo!  Good luck with everything honey. I have everything crossed for you  x

MuchMore - I agree that getting all the facts will help you to make a decision. I'm sure that it'll all fall in to place and whatever you decide will be right for you x

KALM - the nursery sounds fab and I'm pleased to hear that all the furniture is in place (finally!). Thanks for asking after me  - I'll post a quick update below x

Hi everyone else. I have been reading and following along. AFM - I have three job interviews booked in - one Friday, one next Wednesday and another next Friday - so I'm busy preparing for those as two out of the three require presentations as part of the interview. Me and DH are also heading to London on Monday for blood tests via Dr Gorgy (LAD re-test and I'm having an insulin resistance test). Monday is when the uNK biopsy results from Prof Quenby / Prof Brosens are due too, so it's going to be a pretty busy couple of weeks! Other than that, I'm in a routine at the gym and really enjoying my classes. Bit disappointed with weight loss but think it's because the fat is changing to heavier muscle at the moment as I can definitely notice a change in body shape and looser clothes  Oh and I've been on a bit of a bonking marathon this cycle as I read a few reports about men with sperm that have poor 24H survival rate actually benefitting from *ahem* daily so with the exception of two days, we've BD daily since my period finished (11 times in 13 days!)  Sorry if it's too much information ha ha FX for a natural miracle (I'm realistic that after 4 years 5 months this is very unlikey but thought it was worth a try and has been fun all the same!). I'll report back when I have news of jobs and treatment plans x


----------



## Smileycat

Hello all

Greetings from NYC! Had a fab few days on the beach in Miami now into the cold. Have tried to catch up on posts. Just wanted to say hello to you all.

Cara- your post made my blood boil. I can't even begin to imagine what it must have been like to receive that feedback from a manger. Hope the deputy puts her straight. It's not on! 

Beccaboo- yay to starting DR! How exciting for you! Really hope everything goes smoothly.

Kalm- pleased to see the end of dresser gate. Phew! What a relief! 

Muchmore - I'm sure once you have all the information you can process it all and make a decision that's right for you. I say keep trying until you know for sure. Miracles do happen.

Sorry for the short post. I'm exhausted - obviously having too much fun! Will be a sharp drop to earth when we return...unfortunately I will need another LIT boost ( the nasty injections) not looking forward to that! But on a positive note all it will be all go for my FET when my AF arrives - woo ho!

Love to you all



Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello all! 
Woohoo westies, go you  
You've got a lot on over the next week. I'll be thinking of you. I really really hope one of the three jobs is the one for you. 

Smiley glad you're enjoying the States


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone.

Hi sarah, yes its anxious times but I hope you feel better once you get started next week. xx

Hi Muchmore, I hope your call with the adoption agency goes well today. I imagine it must be hard to have to stop trying when youve been trying all this time! I guess its just getting your head to focus on another part of the journey. xx

Hi Westies, glad you are well. Certainly some busy weeks coming up for you. I so hope something comes of these interviews and wish you lots of luck for them. Great you got into a gym routine plus the bedroom sessions has all got to add to the exercise so win win! xx

Hi Smiley, Glad you got to NYC all okay, whoop! Holiday blues when you get home are not nice but least as you say you have the FET to focus and Il have my fx crossed for you this one works. xx

Hi Cara, I am glad one of your managers seems to be a bit more understanding. Enjoy the hen weekend with friends, crafts and games sound fun. xx

Hi Kalm, Snowy, Amy, Nahla, Goldie, Wildflower, Nickynack, Welshweasel, LJH, Amoeba, Lillie, Helen and everyone else xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope the dr injections are going ok & you have some nice treats for afterwards x  

Muchmore I hope the phone call with the adoption agency goes well, I'm sure it will help to get some information then you can make decisions that are right for you x  

Smileycat pleased to hear you arrived safely in nyc, I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday, sorry to hear you need more of the stingy injections but great that you can start your fet soon x  

Westies pleased to hear you & dh are enjoying yourselves!   Prof Brosnen told me one of his first patients at coventry went there after 10 failed rounds of treatment & got pregnant naturally after the biopsy so you never know   Did they tell you 4 weeks for results? I thought they said 6 weeks to me   Well done with the gyming & good luck with the interviews x  

Cara I'm pleased things are ok with your mum & that your manager is looking in to things, it is totally unacceptable to have to put up with stupid comments from people who have no idea what they are talking about!   The crafting session on Saturday sounds fun, hope you enjoy your time off next week x  

Sarah well done on your 7 miles, that definitely deserved a treat!   the chocolate cheesecake slices from m&s are good   not long now, hopefully you will feel more excited once you start treatment x   

Ljh I hope you have managed to sort things out at work so you aren't so busy x  

Amoeba I'm sure the bump is from jellybean not biscuits, I hope you are doing ok x  

Lillie how are you doing? when do you get your exam results? how did the bridesmaid dress shopping go? hope you are ok x  

Wildflower I hope you are doing ok, I think you have a follow up appointment booked for february, hopefully it will help with making plans for the future x  

Kalm is this your last week at work? I hope you get some time to nest before your lo arrives x  

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are getting on ok x  

Nahla I hope you & the twins are doing well & that ds is loving being a big brother x  

Goldie & babycakes not long for either of you now x  

Welshweasel I hope your lo stays put a while longer x  

Nickynack I hope things are going ok with you x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

Not much happening here, although the new lucky orange knickers I ordered from gap arrived yesterday!


----------



## welshweasel

Hello CCs, I've been keeping up to date with what is going on but things have been a bit crazy here so not had much time to post. Anyway, to cut a long story short, baby Welsh is being evicted via c section tomorrow morning. Bit of a sudden decision due to changes in dopplers and a small bleed from the placenta and I'm terrified! So lots to do today, need to pack a bag and sort out various bits around the house. Doesn't help that I barely slept at all last night so am in a bit of a daze. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Welshweasel, all the best for tomorrow on little baby welsh's eviction! Hope you get sorted today so that you are ready to go in and bring lo home with you very soon. xx

Hi Amy, I need orange knickers too, might look for some. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Welshweasel sorry to hear things have been a bit crazy but I hope you get everything you need to sorted out today so you are ready to meet your lo tomorrow, wishing you lots of luck x  

Beccaboo you definitely need some orange knickers, I got mine in the online sale from gap x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I might get some Gap pants too!

Good luck for tomorrow welshweasel, hope everything goes smoothly. Very exciting that LO will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi lovelies,

Cara - just to echo what everyone else has said, i'm sorry you have had to put up with so many insensitive and frankly stupid comments from your manager and mum. Of course it's not your fault. I'm shocked anyone could think that.

Welsh - sorry to hear about the stressful time but it's good that they are looking after baby Welsh. I was also very worried before my c section but the procedure is amazingly straightforward and not as scary as I thought.
Are you at about 34 weeks now? I'm sure baby Welsh will be ok as it's so close to full term.
Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

AFM - getting on well with Lizzie I think. I'm really pleased that I'm able to breast feed as I thought it might not work for some reason. Parenting is pretty tiring and at times quite emotional but all worth it of course.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welsh sorry to hear of such a stressful time but baby Welsh will make up for it tomorrow xxxx

Snowy glad baby Lizzie is doing well, and that you're able to breastfeed xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck for tomorrow Welsh. How exciting! x


----------



## LJH80

Pooh how exciting Welsh that this time tomorrow you will have a baby!! Hope all goes well, we will eagerly await news 😍


----------



## LJH80

Oooh not Pooh!!! Sorry - damn auto correct


----------



## Smileycat

Best of luck for tomorrow Weasel.I hope everything goes to plan and look forward to reading your baby news!


----------



## KALM

Good luck tomorrow Welsh Weasel, I look forward to hearing about cc baby no. 4!

I've finally finished work for maternity leave! Hurrah! I'm feeling so shattered, stopping is very much needed. Just to make me really appreciate how nice it will be not to do the daily commute, tonight it took me an hour and a half to get home due to traffic issues.. Normally it's just half an hour! Tomorrow will be pretty much about sleeping. It's not helping my energy levels that the dry chesty cough I got around Xmas and was just on and off, is now a lot worse. Today it really made me feel pants all day. I'm sure it's linked to the heartburn. I'm seeing dr on Friday so will see what he can give me to help as I can't go on coughing like this until baby is born. 

Will catch up on other personals tomorrow.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs just to let you know that Simba32, who I'm still in touch with, is eight weeks pregnant and says hello to you all  x

KALM - Yey to finishing work for maternity leave! A duvet day tomorrow sounds perfect. Look after yourself x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Welsh I have everything crossed for you! How fabulously exciting and nerve wracking! 
Kalm well done on making it to mat leave  now sleep sleep sleep! I'm sure the rest will help the cough. 
Westies thanks for the news about Simba. So pleased for her!!! 
Amy yay for orange knickers    
Beccaboo how's dr going?
Snowy good to hear your loving motherhood. 
AFM it wasn't a very helpful call with the agency as we established pretty fast that they don't cover our area! Wrong info from someone else who put me in touch. I asked a bit anyway and it was a good chat though didn't teach me much I didn't know. Hey ho ... It's all part of eliminating the options that aren't right. 
Then I had to empty a lot of congealed food from our over-stuffed food recycling bin ... And then I had to do my tax return!!!! Oh how that glorious holiday feels a million years ago now!!!


----------



## Nahla

Hallo lovely ladies, 

sorry I havent been on here so much recently but since we got home there is soo much going on. slowly we get used to each other... the twins do have very different characters, Nele is mainly drinkingcsnd sleeping... and in between she has colics. Flo is quite nervous, drinking less, tinier and more vulnerable. but its too cute to see them next to each other... reminds me that ds should have been a twin too... Flo ressembles so much his big brother! 

welshweasel I wish you good luck for tomorrow! 

sorry no more personals I need sleeeep!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies great news on Simba, please pass on my congratulations xx Hoping something comes out of the interviews for you    In the meantime glad you and DH are having fun 😊 Never say never, after almost 4years and being told it won't happen I'm almost 12w pregnant, so you never know xx

Kalm glad you can now rest rather than having horrid commute to/from work. Hopefully the doctor can give you something for the cough xx

Nahla glad all is well at home with the twins. Am sure flo will catch up to nele and not be quite so vulnerable soon xx

Muchmore such a pity about the agency, has your chat with them helped with decision making? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

If any of you ladies are interested, Infertility Network UK is doing some research with Middlesex University on the effect treatment has on us all. I've just filled in the survey and it was pretty quick and straightforward. Some interesting questions in there and I would be interested in seeing the results! Here's a link to the post: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=342367.msg0#new


----------



## welshweasel

Taliesin Rhys (Tal) was born at 1057 this morning via a rather chilled out c section! He's 5lb 9oz and currently fast asleep on my chest sporting a rather lovely purple sparkly knitted hat!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww congratulations Welsh   xxx such a different name 👶🏼💙 xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Welshweasel, writing my post then saw your news. Thats amazing, so so pleased it all went well.  

Hi Westies, ive filled out the survey, would be interested in seeing the results wouldnt it.
Lovely to hear Simba's news, I cycled with her on my last FET - Sept/Oct so she must have done another, so pleased for her.

Hi nahla, glad you doing well and the twins sound so cute. Hope you got some sleep!

Muchmore, shame about the call and I often find that because we do so much research they can end up telling us what we have found out. have you got another contact you can call for adoption agency in your area? xx

Hi kalm, how great you have finished work now and officially on mat leave. Hope the rest helps with the cough. Did you make the most of a layin this morning?!

Hi Snowy, so glad things are good with Lizzie. How have you been after CS, does it restrict you doing much?

Hi everyone else, not much to report, DR'ing and feeling fine so thats all good. My car insurance was due, shopped around and ended up getting it about £170 cheaper so thats me pleased.  xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations Welsh and what a solid Welsh name, just lovely x


----------



## Amy76

Welshweasel massive congratulations & welcome to the world Taliesin x       

Sarah I just had an email to say gap have an extra 25% off sale prices online until tomorrow if you use the code EXTRAGAP just in case you want to look for some lucky orange items   h&m also have 15% off online orders today only if you use the code 6418, I didn't see any orange knickers there though x   

Nahla it is lovely to hear you are all doing ok, I imagine you are very busy with three little ones to look after but I'm sure you are doing a fab job x  

Muchmore sorry the chat with the adoption agency wasn't very helpful, hopefully you can find someone who does cover your area to get some more information x    

Westies how lovely to hear than simba is pregnant x  

Kalm great that you have finished work, I hope you are managing to rest as much as possible before your lo arrives x  

Snowy I'm sure it is very tiring & emotional but I bet you are doing a fab job at being a new mummy to lizzie x  

Beccaboo good work with shopping around for the car insurance x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Had some blood tests that my clinic wanted done this morning so another thing to tick off the list


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations welshweasel, I'm so glad he's arrived safely.  I love his name.

Thanks Amy I got the same e-mail, will have a look!


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Welsh on the birth of Tal. Great name. I assume it's Welsh? My DH would approve!

Hope everyone else has been doing well. I'm up late feeding the mini beast (she has a beast like appetite)

Beccaboo - I have found the recovery from the cs a little tougher than I thought I wound but I think I was a bit unrealistic with my expectations.
I'm pretty much ok now though, just a few days of pain which isn't really that bad in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## LJH80

I'll catch up on personals later as still having crazy work days but just want to say a huge huge welcome to world Tal - fab news Welsh, glad it was a chilled birth and all is well. Congratulations x


----------



## wildflower

Welshweasel great news on baby Tal it sounds like he's perfect after all that worry! I hope you are healing up ok and you are getting to know each other ok.

Snowy baby lizzie is totally gorgeous well done you guys! Xxx

So much other news but this was just a quick post hugs all round x


----------



## Smileycat

Aw! Congratulations Welshweasel and I LOVE the name. You take care.

Snowy- Lizzie is gorge. Pleased you're recovering well from the cs.

Hi to everyone else.
x


----------



## Goldielocks80

Huge congratulations Welshweasel I hope that Baby Tal is settling into the world nicely 😊

Snowy- I'm pleased little Lizzie is doing well and I hope you're recovering well after CS

Beccaboo- Hope DR is going well? Xx

Nahla- I hope that all is well with you and the twins xx

Hi to everyone else- hope you're all doing well?? It's my due date today....but as expected this little munchkin wants to stay put for a while longer!!! Sweep next Wednesday if nothing's happened!! 

Take care- lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone,

Hi Goldie, been thinking about you lots today. I think you might be the first CC to go over due! 
DR going well thanks, feels like a long way to go yet, I always feel like Im not getting anywhere with DR, its that long process of daily injections with not much happening. xx

Hi Snowy, Little Lizzie looks super cute. Glad things are ok after CS, guess you just need to take it easy and not overdo things before you are ready. xx

Hi Smiley, when do you come home from your hols? Hope you have had an amazing time and you need to tell us all about it.  xx

Hi LJH, after your crazy work days I hope you have something nice planned for the weekend. xx

Hi Wildflower, I hope you are well. Any nice plans this weekend?

Hi Amy, I looked at the knickers on Gap but they must have all got snapped up in my size. I did however paint my toes orange last night. I had done them last week but didnt like the shade so did them again. They look orange and quite summery for this time of year but hope it brings me good luck. You any plans for lots of stepping at the weekend? I went on the stepper Wednesday, its hard work. xx

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to weekend. Im feeling a bit 'meh' today. Like Goldie, I would have been due today too so thats on my mind plus I found out that my Yoga/body balance instructor is 14 weeks. She only got married in october plus as an instructor shes still been spinning, ballet and everything else she does. Just makes me feel like we have to go though all this and have to give up things we love doing while we have treatment (for me exercise) to get what we so want whereas other people it just happens so easily. Anyway, hey ho, its Friday and its nearly hometime and Im going to a free trial of 'Ballet Barre Burn' class tonight so looking forward to that. 
xx


----------



## CaraJ

Welsh, many congratulations on the birth of Tal. Lovely name. Hope you're both enjoying getting to know each other.

Goldie, hope baby comes soon. You must have made a nice cosy home in there!

Beccaboo, sorry you're feeling meh today. This infertility malarkey is littered with difficult days. And seeing people like your yogainstructor get and start pregnant so easily while carrying on with their lives as normal doesn't help!  Your class tonight sounds interesting, hope it helps you to feel better! 

Snowy, glad you and Lizzie are getting on OK 

Muchmore, sorry the agency wasn't helpful. Have you been in touch with home for good at all? I've heard good things about them.

Hello to everyone else. I'm a bit too tired for many personals!

AFM I'm now on annual leave for a week, thank goodness! I have a few plans but it's mainly operation relaxation! As part of my recovery from mc I've decided to go on a healthkick for February. DH will be doing it to which is no bad thing as he still has Christmas weight to lose! The aim is to be in complete control of what we put into our bodies, so I'll make everything, including bread from scratch and try not to eat anything out of a packet. Picked February to try and do it for a whole month as it's the shortest! I've also started my training for the 10k. Went out for a run after work this morning which felt so good! Managed 16 mins which is not bad considering it's the first run since October. When I had my mc surgery I was told not to have a bath for 2 weeks. That was up yesterday but I was sleeping over at work so I had a bath today after my run, so nice!

Also, I'm happy to report I had a very official but very sincere and heartfelt apology from my deputy manager yesterday. She had obviously been made to do it by the manager but I felt she meant it. She said she'd realised she'd been a bit thoughtless, well yeah, a bit!

I realise I've gone on about me a bit but one more thing. We finally had some good news yesterday, DH has managed to get a new, better paid job. I'm so pleased for him as he's miserable in the job he's in now and it has an impact on everything! As I was at work yesterday we're having a tesco meal deal and a glass of wine or two to celebrate tonight! I'm too tired to go out but looking forward to a snuggly evening.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi CCs hope you've all got the Friday feeling! Interview went well but I'm exhausted - it consisted of an hour's written test, evaluating the test and my work with the interviewers, delivering a 10 min PowerPoint presentation followed by an hour's interview!!! Shattered. Will hopefully find out next week, although the they hinted they may be going to a second round of interviews  

Also received my results from my uNK biopsy at Prof Quenby/Prof Brosens clinic and all is "normal"! Honestly has come as a bit of a surprise as I was expecting them to find something (given that Dr Gorgy has found slightly raised NK cells in my blood). But no hostile womb here! Yey! Although now feeling rather confused about what to do in terms of protocol alongside my FET. I have a follow-up telephone consultation with Prof Quenby on Thursday so will find out what she advises then but given my results, I assume she'll say no immunes treatment. Perhaps all this time I've been given TOO MUCH medication?? Off to London with DH on Monday for outstanding blood tests with Dr Gorgy so we'll see what those results bring and then make a decision. Right, off to go and get ready as DH is taking me out for curry night at a lovely local country pub  Hope you all have lovely weekends. Sorry for the AFM post. I promise to do personals when things calm down x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gosh Westies sounds like a tough interview, hoping it gives good news though X glad no hostile womb and you never know maybe less meds is what might be required. Have a lovely curry xxx. I miss curry 😞 Have just been for pub meal though 😀 X

Goldie hope baby goodie makes an appearance soon xxx 

Cara so glad you got an apology, hope you have a nice break away from work xxx

Beccaboo sorry to hear your feeling 'meh' these sorts of days are hard   Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy Friday CCs!

Westies - Glad your interview went well, sounds like a real slog but hopefully it'll be worth it. Wishing you luck! It's good to hear your results have come back normal as well. Enjoy your curry night.

Cara - Good luck with the healthy eating, making your own bread etc sounds like a great move. I'm glad you got an apology from the deputy manager  and congratulations to your DH on his new job.

Beccaboo - I know I said on the other thread but lots of love and hugs to you today  hope you're having a lovely evening. I know what you mean about feeling a bit miffed that we seem to give up so many things we enjoy while others don't have to do anything different.

Goldielocks - Hope LO comes soon! 

Snowy - Hope your recovery is going well; I found that after a week I was much better, and after two weeks I was almost back to normal. I don't know if I was just lucky so I hope you have the same.

Hi to everyone else.  

Day off today so we went shopping with a friend. I bought some orange Reece's peanut butter pants from Primark (I didn't fancy the lacy orange thongs that Gap had on sale ) and we had the most amazing cookie dough with ice cream. I walked a long walk this afternoon in an attempt to burn it off! I'm trying to get in the right headspace for next week; some days I think this is too big for me and I can't manage it, others I think 'I got this' and I can focus on the end goal. Swings and roundabouts, I guess. Just by chance, I walked past the spot I took my pregnancy announcement photos and it reminded me why I'm doing all this walking and healthy eating and brazil nut eating and alcohol dodging. Focus!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies the interview does sound exhausting!   great that the results came back as normal, I hope you get some more information from your follow up call next week & appointment with Dr G once all the results are in, enjoy your curry night x  

Sarah well done with the orange knicker shopping,  I didn't go for the lacy thong either, I went for the teeny bikini!   keep trying to focus on the positives, you can do this x  

Amoeba not long now until your next scan x  

Cara I'm pleased the deputy manager apologised, hopefully it will make her think a bit more before she speaks in the future!   I hope you enjoy your meal tonight & the craft afternoon tomorrow, well done on the run & healthy eating plans for February x  

Beccaboo sorry you are having a tough day today, it is completely understandable, sending you a hug   Well done with the orange nail varnish, I'm pretty sure it will bring you luck   I only ordered the knickers from gap because I had a 30% off & free delivery code & was ordering a gym top, the gym top is really nice & has long sleeves with thumb holes which I like   I know it is hard to give up exercise for treatment especially when it is a big part of your life but hopefully it will all be worth it   I hope you enjoyed ballet barre burn, I really want you to say you wore a tutu!  

Goldie it looks like you have made things too comfy for your lo, hopefully it won't be long now x  

Snowy I hope you continue to recover ok from your cs, Lizzie looks adorable x  

Smileycat I hope you have enjoyed your holiday & have a safe trip home x  

Hello wildflower, Lillie, kalm, muchmore, ljh, welsh weasel, Babycakes, nahla, nickynack & anyone else I've missed  

Dp's mum has been ill so he is heading to bangladesh for a week to visit her, he doesn't think it is anything serious but it is difficult when she is so far away, she always likes to see him so I'm sure it will cheer her up  

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

firstly congrats ww enjoy every min with Tal xx

westies..wow that's some interview huni wish in u all the luck! fab news on biopsy too....it's all looking good for ur next tx...enjoy ur evening out 2night it's well deserved xx

Amy hope dh mum is OK? does dh come from Bangladesh? are u not tempTed to go?....on the other hand....a whole bed to urself!! hope ur OK hun an things are going well....when do ur bloods come back?

Beccaboo sending   ur allowed those days! enjoy ur ballet exercise class it sounds very....interesting!! I really love how dedicated u an Amy are to exercise....reading ur posts makes me feel guilty!

Amoeba hope ur bumping along nicely hun...I think ur scan is Tuesday so good luck! 

Sarah....love the sound of ur purchase...am gona hav to hav a look for some of those....reeses are dh favourite haha...u can do this hun an it will b worth it in the end....sometimes it all feels for nothing...but it's not! sound like u had some nice treats 2day too!!

Cara huni hope ur OK...ur evening sounds lovely...glad ur manager apologised it was needed she was out of turn saying what she did!! enjoy ur week off an hen afternoon tomorrow...look afta urself....ur February plans sound like a challenge to me!! congrats to dh an his job!! the start of much good news for u both I hope!

snowy hope u an lizzie are OK....I bet it's tiring but so rewarding!! when is the repeat hearing test? my neice failed hers an she is fine so hopefully nothing to worry about x 

nahla hope the twins are OK? u managing OK now ur home?

Kalm...pls forgive me but when is edd? I seem to think early Feb as we had collection on the day an know my would b date is approaching!!

goodie I think ur buba is very happy in her oven....

smiley hope u enjoyed ur hols.huni an manage to get back ok?

lhj how are u?

muchmore...how are u huni...sorry for the less useful call u had!! hope ur friend is OK nowith

Nickynack are u ok? things working out with dh? I think ur due to start tx fairly soon so best of luck..

hello any1 I hav missed...

afm bridesmaid shoppin went ok...I am the oldest an fattest bridesmaid an I was constantly reminded by my youngest sister who wanted skimpy figure hugging dresses....she was quite inconsiderate really as to my situation...I cud be 22 weeks pregnant if tx works! I know we can't Base our lives on this but when it's 300 for the dress I hav to consider it surely! I've ended up ordering 3 sizes bigger so it can all be alter if my miracle happens....easy to take in than make a dress bigger...however it did reduce me to tears almost an reiterated that ivf has taken over my life!!!
someone asked about my exam results....29th March is results day...I am already studying my next 3 units....so 6 assignments an 3 mocks an up teen pages to revise before June exams....with another tx thrown in for good luck!!......I can do this!!
I have been constantly reminded this week about if tx had worked I would be due as the lady i work with daughter is due 2day...I get bump pics..the lot!! I love putting on my happy face....I think it wud b like one of those American sitcoms filming in my office!
on an up note....the neighbours across the way hav a 9 week old spaniel...help....am puppy broody....haha dh is tempted an I wud b to if my monster wasn't such hard work...he protested for an hour under the bush on Monday morning an made me late for work....the cat also tried to help make him come out I tried everything...in the end the ham had to come out the fridge an I had to be fast to grab!! 

anyway sorry about the me bit....it's been a while since I posted as I've been fairly busy!!

Happy weekend everyone....xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie such impressive personals   Yes scan is Tuesday afternoon, followed by antenatal, then a visit to IVF clinic to let them all know about my miracle. I will be 12weeks tomorrow ☺☺ And seemingly getting bigger by the day 😳 Xxx
Sorry to hear bridesmaid dress shopping was a little difficult, but yey to the planning ahead    xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely clems!
Welsh, many congrats on baby Taliesin ... I absolutely love the name. It reminds me of King Arthur and Merlin  
Cara and Lillie, don't apologise ... We love the newsy posts! 
Lillie I really sympathise about the bridesmaid dress. I had to get mine bigger last year too just in case  at least my friend wasn't as demanding as a sister might be  
And you're right ... You can do this! It could be a totally life-changing 6 months  
Cara I am so pleased you got the apology and can have baths again  it must have felt like bliss  I love the health kick too. Just don't bake such lovely bread that you and dh put weight on from scoffing it all :; 
Yes the agency contact was actually through Home for Good. The lass at HfG put me on to the agency because she thought they cover my area but sadly they don't. The guy was really embarrassed. It's sad as I'd like to have gone with them ... I admire what they do ... But looks like they don't partner with an agency that works where I live. 
Beccaboo big hugs for your neh dr day. I remember plenty of those. Hang on in there lovely lady. You'll be on to the exciting bit soon  
Amy sorry to hear about dh's mum. I hope it's a good trip and you enjoy eating all the choc puds yourself! 
Amoeba exciting you're at 12 weeks and getting to go to tell your clinic, esp after the pain of not being able to celebrate there at Christmas. I hope the scan is a real encouragement too. 
Sarah your day out sounds lovely. I'm glad your focus and enthusiasm is slowly building up more. You've got plenty of time to get excited I reckon. 
Snowy it's good to know Lizzie is a good eater. Girl after my own heart  
Ljh when is your next Spain trip? 
Westies that sounds like a hellish job interview!!! Poor you! I hope the tests on Monday finally bring some clarity in what protocol to follow next. 
Wildflower I hope you and dh and Rose are in good form. 
Ok ... I think that's everyone  
AFM we heard this morning that dh's dad died in the night. It wasn't wholly unexpected as he had a stroke 5 years ago and was pretty badly affected by it and in a home, but it is sad nonetheless. So dh gets back from skiing tomorrow and then there are funeral things to sort. Meanwhile I'm working in Edinburgh this weekend so should probably get some sleep before my early start. 
Night night all! 
Oh no smiley I forgot you! I hope the journey home goes well


----------



## IloveWesties

So sorry to read your news MuchMore and condolences to you and DH. Awful timing for this to happen while he's out of the country too. Big hugs xx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo, sending hugs on a hard weekend. How was your ballet burn class - sounds interesting!! 

Goldie - hope you are doing ok too, hopefully your last Saturday before you meet your baby

Cara I'm so glad you got an apology (a bit is an understatement but better than nothing I guess!) and yay to having a lovely bath again, well done on your run and whoop whoop for husband better and hopefully more satisfying job 😄 have a lovely week off and relax relax relax ....and enjoy all you baking and cooking, that sounds a fab idea and love how you picked the shortest month 😝

Westies wow that interview seems full on, let's hope they ditch the second round and offer you job next week, and good news on the biopsy results. Sometimes it's easy to want to find issues as we then think we can fix them but this is good news and maybe you are right the excess drugs haven't helped, that certainly the vibe I got at the fertility show and felt that more natural solutions were favoured by a lot of people (when appropriate obviously)

Sarah I think the peanut butter sounds like a good option opposed to the thong in primary 😂 and well done on all the walking (and eating cookie dough). I hope you are on your way to more up days than down xx

Amy I hope DPs mum is ok, it's such a worry when parents get ill but must be awful when they are so far away. Fingers crossed it's nothing too serious. Did you not fancy a trip too?

Lillie sorry bridesmaid shopping was so hard and stressful, I remember when I was a bridesmaid recently it was impossible to find something that suited us all as we were all completely different heights and weights so I feel your pain, I lost weight and had it taken in loads so defo the best option. I too am puppy broody but know it's not the right time  yet but I am constantly asking dh if we should just get one! Your story of your monster made me laugh (sorry) can just imagine telling work why you are late 😝

Much more I'm so sorry to hear about your dhs dad, such sad news I hope you are all ok, even if it's kind of expected it's still horrible. And sorry the agency wasn't able to help your more but hope you got some useful info anyway x

Afm jam packed weekend as have my nephews (10 and 12) so we have a combo of scouts, football training, football cup match, Cheshire cricket training and Xbox to contend with, we sold one of our cars yesterday so I've had to cancel my reflex today as time clash with training!! We had homemade pizzas last night and going to take them into manchester tonight to our favourite indian so that will be nice, I'll just be exhausted tomorrow by the time they leave! 
Thanks for all the asks about my progress, I have started my progynova in prep for my biopsy 12th Feb (nk biopsy and general lining tests) and start pessaries on 6th Feb, so we go to Spain 10-13th Feb then back there 24th - 4th April for treatment, we have extended the trips so ensure I am as relaxed as possible and work as little as possible around all the key dates this time. We have to have 1 scan and bloods in the UK which so far the quotes we have are £495!!!!!!!!! Hence why we sold our car which we haven't used for 6 months as it was waster on the drive when we can use for flights, scans and accommodation. 
That's most of my updates, I'm off to make American pancakes and waffles (in my amazing waffle machine) for the boys now so hope you all have fab weekends

Hello to anyone I haven't done personals for I am thinking of you all too x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I'm sorry the bridesmaid dress shopping was a bit upsetting, it is difficult not to let treatment take over our lives when it affects what we eat, drink & do & how we feel   Well done with getting back to studying again so soon   how cute that your neighbours have a puppy, maybe your pup needs a buddy to play with?   mine get on really well & allthough lucy is 8 years older than my other lab they still play together & it is really cute to see them curled up sleeping together   hope you have had a good day x  

Muchmore I'm so sorry to hear about dh's dad, especially with him having been away, even if it isn't completely unexpected it is still really hard   I hope your weekend of work in Edinburgh is going ok x  

Ljh it sounds like you have a very busy weekend with your nephews, I hope you all enjoy the meal out tonight & get some chance to relax before going back to work x  

Beccaboo sending you another hug & hoping you are feeling a bit better x  

Hope everyone else is ok & enjoying the weekend  

Dp was born in bangladesh & came over here when he was about 8, his parents are very traditional & wouldn't approve of me!   I don't think either of us expected to still be together 11 years down the line but on the plus side I don't have to worry about in laws!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi

Oh muchmore, sorry to hear about DH's dad. How sad for you all. I hope your weekend is Edinburgh is going ok, must be difficult when you have so much going on. Xx

Hi Lillie, I love your posts, they do make me giggle. Well I also bet you are the most loveliest bridesmaid. Good idea buying a bigger dress which as you say, you can always take in. Let's hope though
You don't need to as you will have a lovely little bump to show off. Xx

Hi Amy, thanks for the hug. I was just having an emotional day yesterday. I lit a little candle in memory of my little bean that didn't make it and I felt better. Ballet barre was good fun but afraid no tutu! Haha. It's taking the concept of dance but working your inner and outer thighs and omg it burns! They do a course for 6 weeks so I haven't timed it right to start the next course but it was fun as I've always wanted to give it a go. 
How could anyone not approve of you Amy! That's a shame when you have been together 11 years. I do hope DP's mum is ok though. Xx

Hi Ljh, wow busy weekend for you. I hope you enjoyed your day with your nephews and the curry too. And yummy American waffles, they sound delicious. Not Long until travel to Spain for the first appointments. 😀

Hi goldie. Any movement on baby Goldie. Xx

Hi amoeba, yay to being 12 weeks today! Good luck for scan and appointments Tuesday. Bet you are excited. Xx

Hi Sarah, I like the sound of reeses peanut butter pants. I might have to buy some too for the fun factor. I can imagine now turning up for scans in funny pants! Right primark it is on Monday! Xx

Hi Westies, wow what an interview and a half! Hope you don't have to go through a second round and they liked you so much you get picked for the job. Fx crossed. Good luck for the other interviews too. I hope you had a nice curry night out last night. Xx

Hi Cara, that's brilliant news about DH and new job. Just the good news you need. Love the sound Of the healthy eating for Feb and great in prep for the 10k. Xx

Did a run this morning, followed by 2 gym classes. Came home and had a nap! Me and DH have just chilled out with picky foods. I was quite pleased with some Homemade hummous I made from the deliciously Ella new cookbook. Now watching take me out! Haha xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone  

I'm a bit behind with everyone sorry, and there has been so much going on...

Snowy - congratulations on the safe arrival of little Lizzie and gow lovely you are to feed her yourself, very special and exciting times 😘☺ Xx

Smiley - thanks for ur kind words and yep trying to stay positive but I do feel v alone to be honest me and DP are doing ok but he is working a lot so not really spending much time with him, luckily I have a few close friends who are there for me but feel isolated with this yo be honest as a third cycle and they don't really know what to say to me so are keeping their distance   I have my mum thankfully too who is amazing and keeps my spirits up   Hope you are having a fabulous time over the pond in the U.S. And looking toward to cycling with you - when do you start? Xx

Wildflower - thanks for ur kind words and yes it has come round quickly   hope you are doing ok xx

Muchmore - so sorry to hear ur sad news about ur DH's poor Dad, not what you both need at the moment at all sending you big   it's good to be back although I haven't posted the last few days, just been so tired, and ur right it's a make or break sometimes this IVF on our relationships   I hope you are ok and keeping ur chin up Hun and sorry you didn't get on that well with the adoption agency, hope you find one closer to you that is a lot more helpful. Hope Edinburgh goes ok too xx

Sarah - glad ur blood tests came through ok and ur all ready to go, when u start? I'll have to try to nip onto the Feb/march board - see you there   ur cookie dough treat sounds yummy 😋 and I know what you mean, I'm up and down constantly in the wake of this next cycle! We can do this Hun   xx

Goldie - not long now then for you, hope you are managing to get some rest and little Goldie makes an appearance soon and you don't have to have the sweep as things start naturally    Xx

Kalm - glad you are now on maternity leave and can relax and hopefully get rid of that nasty cough   
Hope ur Dr gave you something to help get rid of it so you feel better xx

Nahla - hope little Flo and Nele are doing ok and you are managing ok and how lovely little Flo looks like his big bro   xx

Welsh - congratulations on the safe arrival of ur lovely little boy Tal, after ur tough time, fab name too   xx

Beccaboo - What did that class entail yesterday?! Hope ur DR injections are going ok. I know what you mean about some people having it so easy when it comes to getting pg and all the sacrifices we have to make way before we even hopefully get pg   it's so unfair and I find myself often grumbling when I see women with babies they don't appreciate or I think even deserve in my job when I trail round the not so nicer places of Hull! We have to be strong and hopefully this will be our time - sending you big squishy   Xxxx

Cara - so glad you got the apology you deserved off ur thoughtless dep manager and ur doing ok. Fab news about DH's job too, you both deserve some good news and must be a relief to you both that he will be happier in his work as it's not nice doing a job that makes you unhappy. Big pat on the back to you for ur healthy Feb eating and training on the 10k prep - im so pleased that you are positive and looking after ur self   Xx

Westies - will keep my fx following ur intensive interview   hope all ur hard work pays off and you get through to the 2nd round. Glad you don't have immune issues and good luck with the bloods on Mon in London. Hope you enjoyed ur yummy curry with DH xx

Ameoba - hope ur feeling ok and ur sickness isn't so bad and good work on ur bargains the other fedayeen when shopping   👍🏼 Well done on ur 12 weeks milestone and hope ur scan goes well on Tue and how exciting to see ur lovely little jelly bean xx

Lillie - so sorry you got upset on the bridesmaid shopping saga, my relationship with my sister sounds pretty similar and she can be insensitive too sometimes. I really hope this is ur time Hun so you can wear ur bump with pride and then the dress will pail into insignificance as you will be happy and pg   😘 the puppy sounds v tempting and how naughty of ur stubborn lil pooch 😂 Hope u get good results from ur exams and I too am impressed by Beccaboo and Amy's dedication to exercise but I think you need to give ur self some credit on ur studying with all this going on too Hun   Xxx

Amy - sorry to hear about DH's mum and I bet you will miss him while he is away. Ur DH's parents don't know what they are missing out on having a lovely and special daughter-in-law like you 😘 Hope you are keeping up with the gym and that stepper and managing to fit in some yummy melt in the middle puds   😋 xx

LJH - hope ur enjoying ur hectic wknd with ur nephews, sounds intense but equally lovely!! Homemade pizzas sounded good too - yum! Fx for ur biopsy on the 12th, hope it goes ok and great u have apeverything booked in for ur overseas treatment and how lovely to have an extended relaxation stay too xx

AFM - just waiting for AF to arrive which should be Tue/Wed and then I can start my stims the day after at last   trying to stay positive and calm but I'm really scared about this go and it's our final cycle so feels like a lot of pressure 😩 Got a spa break booked in with my friend Kat next sat just in a Hallmark hotel near where I live, it's basically lunch, evening meal, overnight stay, breakfast, facial, back, neck and shoulder massage   can't wait and really looking forward to a bit of pampering to take my mind off things. It's my 40th birthday 16 Feb but because I will be well into my stims at this point not got any firm plans. Going out for a family meal with DP on the 13th at one of my fave fish restaurants and took 15, 16 and 17th off so hopefully can book in an afternoon tea or something. Hoping to do a few things this year to celebrate my 40th although I'm not too happy about been 40 if I'm honest - how did I get this old and to be in this position?! I don't think I would be so worried about been 40 if I had kids n that  

Anyway, bed for me with camemile tea. 

Love to you all and sorry if I missed anyone xx


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - what an action-packed and fun-filled weekend you're having! I can't wait to be an auntie  x

Amy - sorry to hear about DP's mum. I hope she recovers soon and I'm sure having your DP there will be lovely for her. Sorry also to hear that you've never met them. Has your DP ever broached the subject with them? Although the thought of no in-laws around does have its positives at times!  x

Beccaboo - I'm not surprised you had a nap after two classes and a run!  I couldn't go to one of my usual classes on Friday due to the interview, so I went yesterday morning instead and may start going to that one more regularly as the instructor was fab x

NickyNack - I feel like you need a really big hug so here's a virtual one  I can totally relate to feelings of isolation and what you said about friends. Do PM me if you ever need to chat!my lovely. You start treatment again so soon - eek so exciting! I so hope this is your time and will keep my fingers crossed for you. Oh and just to clarify, the biopsy results don't mean I don't have immune issues, just that that particular test was OK so my uterus looks normal in terms of immune cell activity. The tests I've had with Dr Gorgyvhave thrown up some issues which is why I'm confused about what meds I need during my FET. I'll report back once I've spoken with the consultant x

Hi everyone else. My dog woke us up early   so just popped on here and now going to TRY and get back to sleep for a little while seeing as it's Sunday. Hope you all have lovely days x


----------



## CaraJ

Westies I hope you got back to sleep after your dog woke you up early!

Nickynack good luck for starting stimms and I hope AF comes on time. I really hope the shops break helps you relax. Thinking of you and sending hugs 

Beccaboo, chilling out with picky food sounds lovely!

LJH sounds like a busy but fun weekend with your nephews! Hope you're not too warn out after all that!

Muchmore I'm so sorry to read about DH's Dad. Hope your working weekend in Edinburgh was good.

Hello to everyone I didn't manage personals for, still recovering from my crazy working week, so tired!

AFM I'm not having a good weekend. It's one of those times when I wish I could hibernate! The crafty hen do yesterday was lovely and I enjoyed myself but two of our friends are heavily pregnant so that was a constant reminder. I felt as though I was laughing on the outside and crying in the inside. Afterwards DH and I played board games at our churches board game night which was also fun but inside I felt so sad. I would have been 12 weeks pregnant today and we would have started spreading the word. I guess that's on my mind. Also a good friend lost her 3 year battle with cancer on Friday. During my miscarriage she sent me a message from what turned out to be her deathbed telling me how brave I was going through mc and infertility. They're friends from Edinburgh so it's unlikely I'll be able to make it up for the funeral. She was a singer and released a legacy album for her 2 teenage daughters before Christmas. DH and I listened to it yesterday as our little tribute. At least I'm on annual leave this week so can relax a bit and start to process everything.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Flying by for a quick rant that only you ladies will understand. My ******** profile is jam packed with the new meme where women post photos to show how proud they are to be mum's. Sometimes ******** can hit you right where it hurts can't it! I'm contemplating posting pics of my many leftover syringes and my sharps box to show how proud I am to be a woman who's trying darned hard to be a mother  
Edinburgh was excellent thanks. Good work done and now I'm shattered! 
Happy Monday everyone  ... And nickynack sorry for leaving you out of all my personals the other day!


----------



## CaraJ

Muchmore I blog my way through this wretched experience and an genuinely thinking about doing a post to counter all these motherhood challenge posts. I'll call it My Motherhood Challenge and include pictures of syringes, all the reams of paperwork and the little memorials we've made to our lost blobs. Actually a friend of mine who has 3 kids wrote a lovely post saying she wasn't going to post the pictures. She said that while she enjoys motherhood she recognises that for some it's really tough, for some a seemingly unreachable dream and for others tinged with tragedy. She thanked all such women for being in her life and pledged her support. It was so nice to read.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, Just a quick one as busy but Muchmore, yes Ive seen them and thought exactly the same thing. Someone I know, doesnt have children comments back and posted a picture of all her dogs which I thought was a good comeback. xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I did do the posting of pictures (I don't know why it's called a challenge) mainly to remind myself of how lucky I am, instead of wallowing in last year's failed cycles and getting buried under the anxiety of the upcoming one. I would hate to think that I'd made any of my friends feel sad by doing so, but I wanted to do it for me. Not everyone knows our story, so maybe some people will have thought it was smug and pointless, but it just goes to show we can't judge everyone by three photos of their child/ren.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore I like the idea of your motherhood challenge pictures, I think we should all be proud of how hard we have tried to be mummies x  

Cara sorry to hear about your friend losing her battle with cancer   good luck with the start of your healthy eating challenge x  

Westies I hope the trip to london to get your bloods redone goes well today & you get chance to do something fun too x  

Nickynack I think it is difficult for people who haven't been in our position to understand what we go through with treatment & ttc but it is great that your mum is able to support you & we are all here for you   exciting that you will be starting stims soon & that you have the spa visit to look forwards to next weekend, fx this will be your time x  

Beccaboo I think it is really nice that you lit a candle to remember your little bean   Pleased to hear you enjoyed ballet barre although hopefully you will be pupo then pregnant & unable to do it again for a while!   well done with run & gym classes, how is dr going? hope you aren't suffering any side effects x  

Ljh I hope you had a good weekend with your nephews, not long now until you head to spain for the biopsy x  

Lillie I hope you had a good weekend & your pup has been behaving x  

Sarah do you start this week? with your lucky orange pants I'm sure you can do this x  

Amoeba good luck for your scan tomorrow, exciting that you will get to see your lo again x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Went to the gym yesterday & did 95 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate, hadn't intended to do so much but got chatting to a couple of friends whilst we were stepping, rewarded myself with sainsburys profiteroles for pudding last night!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi sarah, yes thats true aswell, and a nice way of looking at it, that you dont know the struggle that others have had to becoming mums. xx Not long until you start DR, you can say its this week now. Yippe  

Hi Amy, DR is fine, no side effects yet which Im pleased about. 
Well done on the stepper, yum profiterols. xx


----------



## LJH80

Much more I spent last night unfollowing all but about 10 people on ********, I don't usually mind but all the blessed to have such a wonderful family & I never knew what real love was until I had my baby etc just really done my head in this weekend, it's all so braggy and look at my perfect life i just had enough! I've started an ivf page on Instagram and now just following and sharing posts with like minded people (and it's a bit of fun too).

But I like the idea of posting about fur babies, I don't have any but maybe I'll just post pictures of my favourite bottles of wine 😂


----------



## LJH80

Sarah I totally see your point and most of my friends I don't mind at all seeing baby posts, I just find unfortunately so many people on my feed seem to ramming their perfect lives onto everyone all the time, not just about babies but it seems everything.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi lovely CCs interesting posts about social media. Totally with you MuchMore and actually I de-activated my book of face (FF won't let you say the F word!) account as one of my New Years resolutions! I have felt so much better since not being on there as I was finding myself feeling quite sad and annoyed about people's posts. I sent a text to a few very close friends just to say I was having a break and that they could reach me on my phone and email so they didn't wonder what was going on! I feel great for not having it in my life  x

Amy - just at Victoria waiting for our coach back as we were up bright and early to catch an early coach. We went for a cuppa straight after the blood tests atthe roof bar at Selfridges then went for an Italian meal near Victoria. It was gorgeous but we're both feeling very full now! I won one of those Tastecards from a competition on MoneySavingExpert so we got 50% off - bonus! Good work at the gym and enjoy the profiteroles x

Hi everyone else


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's, sorry for lack of posts, I've been down with a cold and feeling very poorly, but my nose is running less today so I think hopefully it's on the turn.

Interesting thoughts on the mummy pictures on the F place. I can see both sides of it. I think the one thing I would say is that very very few people actually have a perfect life, and many have issues going on that you know nothing about.. Even if you look at us, I know for me there are very few people in real life or on the F place that know the troubles we've had to get our baby dream, or who know that my DP suffers with MS.  Even if others got pregnant easily, often there are other troubles they have. I think it's nice to celebrate the things that make us happy, but equally if that's fur babies or favourite wines then those get my vote too  

Westies, glad you had a nice italian in London and at a bonus price! Good to hear the biopsy came back clear, at least that is something ruled out. How is your cousin doing? I think of her often. Well done on getting through that interview, what type of job is it for? I've had a few similar sounding ones in the past, it's always such a relief when they are over! Fx it may be the place for you!

Beccaboo, good to hear no DR side effects thus far. Did you get any before? The ballet barre class sounded fun. I've been eating homemade kale crisps quite a bit this week and each time I make them I think of you!

Amy.. Mmm profiteroles! Did you have them with hot chocolate sauce? That is always a must for me and my favourite dessert! Years ago when I was in NY with a friend, we'd had huge pizza's each and I was SO stuffed, but the profiteroles on the dessert menu looked so good and were with hot sauce so I had to try them. My friend couldn't believe I managed them and it still comes up in conversation years later! I was amazed when I realised how easy they are to make yourself too. Do your DP's parents even know about you at all? I hope his mum is doing a little better, and it's great he could take the time to go visit them.

Nickynack, your spa day sounds like it will be so relaxing and just what you need to help take your mind off the pressure of things. Just do what you can to be healthy, relaxed, rested, eating well and then trust and hope this time will be the one.  It's so great that you do get a third funded try and that you are back with your DP to go through it, so they say luck comes in threes so a bfp will round it off nicely! I've everything crossed for you. I've often had periods in my life where I thought how did I get to this age and be where I am, but then much as there are things I've wanted to be different there is also so much I've had to be happy and thankful for, and I realised even if I could go back years and do things differently I wouldn't. 

Cara, big hugs  . I think all of us, especially those who have suffered losses, know the feeling of those days where you have to act so normal and happy on the outside but inside your heart is breaking and you just want to cry. I was so sad to read about your friend too. I'm sorry you won't be able to make her funeral.  Great news about your DH's new job, and that you got an apology from your manager.

Much more, I'm very sorry to hear about DH's dad, a loss is never easy even when it isn't entirely out of the blue. I hope your DH is doing as well as possible in the circumstances. Sorry also the adoption talk didn't turn out to be that useful. Fx you quickly find the right agency to speak to in order to get things moving.

Amoeba,   For the 12 week milestone! That certainly feels like it's come around fast! Hopefully in a month or so's time there will be several CC's following you in hot pursuit!

LJH, it sounded like you had an action packed weekend with your nephews! The waffles sounded good.. My brother has a waffle iron so I always get him to make me some when I'm at his place 

Sarah, the reeses peanut butter pants made me chuckle! Thinking of reeses peanut butter cups, have you had the Ben and jerry's ice cream with it it? It is so lush!

Welsh, I don't think I've been on yet to congratulate you on baby Tal! Such a cute name, I've not heard it before. I hope you are both doing ok.

Lillie, sorry the bridesmaids shopping was so hard  but fx you will be able to wear the dress as it is and will be looking glowing with pregnancy on the big day and everyone will be so happy for you and pay you way more compliments than your skinny sister  Your story about your pooch hiding under a bush for an hour did make me chuckle, and I'm not surprised you got puppy broody over the spaniel. For some reason puppy spaniels I think just have that affect more than any other breed! Well for me anyway  my EDD is 11th Feb. 

Goldie, how are you doing? Is baby goldie showing any signs of wanting to say hi to the world?

Hi to smiley, wildflower, snowy and nahla! I meant to do more personals but it's harder on my iPad.

So have been feeling poorly last few days. My heartburn related cough got loads worse last week but thankfully the doctor finally gave me stronger meds for the heartburn, which should in turn ease the cough, and it is getting better and I've had no heartburn since either! Hurrah! That also means my sleep is better (although still In between about 4 loo trips in the night!). Then I got a cold so felt rotten all weekend. Just want it to be over before LO arrives as going through labour with a cold would be hard, plus who wants to have a lovely red nose in new mummy pictures!  We've now done everything in the nursery that we planned to before the big day. We want to get new curtains and a better light shade but they aren't critical. So now just resting up to get better, and will be doing some cleaning around the house when I have the energy. I'd like LO to arrive on or after 8th Feb as then it's Chinese year of the monkey, which I think is cool!  It's very strange not having a clue when it all might happen. One of my pregnancy yoga friends who was due just 4 days before me had her little girl last Tuesday, which really does just bring it home that it could be any day now.


----------



## Amoeba1705

beccaboo glad you're not having side effects from dr, my friend suffered terribly whilst on them xx

Amy mmmm to profiteroles. Seems like I can easily eat sweet food but struggle more with savoury meals! Xx

Nickynack spa days sounds perfect, nice an relaxing xx

Muchmore sorry to hear about dhs dad xx 

Kalm glad you're able to rest now and little Kalm will be here soon xx

Goldie how's little goodie doing? Any sign yet? Xx

Afm 12w scan and antenatal tomorrow. Have the rigmarole of changing my surname on everything but once they do it on computer and print out new labels it should be easy enough. Am a little apprehensive but very excited too xx ex is being and a**e sent letter to my solicitor saying he won't oppose the divorce but doesn't really agree with grounds for it, and would like some compensation - think he has forgotten he isn't paying for his child! He when sends a text asking when my scan is and he needs to come too - told him no, it's my body and you don't need to be there but would let him know how baby is - solicitor told me to tell him basic info until divorce through but that e would have no right to attend scans. But hey ho just bought another top to wear with leggings (and have another 2 on order) got a wardrobe full of new clothes 😀 The one I bought tonight isn't a maternity one but a bigger size shirt style from primark, which will do me a few weeks and especially tomorrow as only doing 1/2 day at work so going to wear leggings but none of my longer tops fit me 😳😳😳 xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Have a lovely time at your scan tomorrow. Hope it all goes well. Sorry to hear DH is being a pain, just another thing you could do without really!

Kalm - I have had the B&J peanut butter cup one, it's wonderful. You've got me thinking about it now  I only lost 0.5lb this week so I need to get a wiggle on. Glad your heartburn has finally eased. LO will be here before you know it. 

LJH - I know what you mean. I try to tell myself at times when I'm feeling fragile that people only put onto social media what they want you to see. Sunny holidays, smiling families, nights out with friends, dream jobs and fancy cars etc. In reality, nobody's life is like that 100% of the time. It's not always a bragging thing (though it sometimes is), just perhaps that we are happy to share what we are satisfied with and less comfortable sharing what we are finding difficult/upsetting.

Beccaboo - Yes, I can finally say it's this week eek! I hope so, anyway.

Amy - Profiteroles, yum.  You're always so good at earning your desserts.

Cara - I'm sorry to hear about your difficult weekend  hope this week is better for you.

NickyNack - Lots of love and hugs to you  you can do this. I should be starting DR on Friday so I'll be a few weeks behind you (long protocol) but I'm right there with you in spirit!

MuchMore - Sorry to hear about your FIL  thinking of you and your DH.

Hi to everyone I've missed, hope your Mondays have been good. 

I'm posting a different take on the 'motherhood challenge' tonight... my box of drugs, a diagram of what happens during egg collection and a picture of our faithful friend the dildo cam. I feel often that just because I've had a success, some think I've forgotten what it's like to be on the other side of the fence. I haven't. I'm still infertile, that will never change.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone

LJH - I love ur idea of posting bottles of ur fave wine     sounds like a really fab, might join you and post a mix of dared wine and prosecco which I cannot touch from Xmas!! I like the idea of ir Instagram page too   xx

Amy - well done on ur 95 blooming mins on ur good mate the stepper!! Good work and think you defo deserved the prof rolls 😋 Ur right people really do not understand what we have to go through - once is bad enough but for many of us it numerous times and it gets tougher I think every time and so hard to keep picking ourselves up and having the strength to carry on and get ready for another go   But we do, as we cannot give up on our dreams of becoming Mums   xx

Ameoba - good luck hot ur 12 week scan tomorrow Hun, v exciting times for you and sorry you are having a rough time with ur ex. Glad you have got some maternity clothes you feel comfortable in sorted xx

Muchmore - hope ur DH is doing ok and I agree with you about bloody ** it does my nut in sometimes and like I said to LJH I love our ideas of fur baby pics or bottles of wine! People really are so wrapped up in their perfect little lives and I'm really starting to see who my true friends are and who are the ones I can rely on as DPs brothers partners are wrapped up in their lives and I only see them if I make all the effort and since I have been having a tough time with DP I haven't really spoken to them apart from a funeral where I just popped for the service and they said afterwards that they felt I was taking everything out on them ie not getting on with do and the IVF!! I was bleeding speechless! Sod them and sod all these boasters that are on all our ** pages 😡😤!!Xx

Goldie - How you doing my lovely, hope that stubborn lil LO of yours makes an appearance soon xx

Kalm - thanks for ur as always lovely and encouraging words   Your right I really need to focus on the now and not think about what might have been as I can't do anything about that now. And yes I am having a superfood packed smoothie every morning with my macca powder mixed in prepared by DP and having lots of fruit and healthy foods. I feel so much calmer now me and DP are doing better and the spa weekend couldn't come at a better time ☺ I do feel very lucky to be on my third funded cycle as have never heard of anyone having 3 goes on the NHS. So trying to see that as a positive and give this go a really good final bash. Glad you got rid of the cough and heartburn and hope you now get rid of ur stinking cold you poor thing!! Nursery sounds fab, not long now my lovely xxx

Hey Beccaboo hope ur doing ok and the DR injections are going ok - how much longer on them then? I've always been on short protocol. Hope you haven't had the Monday blues today xx

Westies - thanks so much for ur virtual hug, I really needed it! Ur Italian meal sounded yummy and bet it tasted even better thanks to Martin and his money saving tips vouchers 😁 xxx

Cara - sorry ur weekend wasn't the best Hun, and so sorry about ur case friend - she sounded lovely thinking of you like that when you were going through such a tough time but she was equally too. It's so hard when you have had a M/c and see pg ladies everywhere - I know how you feel and I too found it so hard after mine   This isn't the end for you and you will one day soon get that BFP that sticks   Xx

Sarah - glad ur starting DR soon and thanks Hun I really will need all of support to get me through   Xx

Nahla,  Welsh and Snowy I hope you are all getting on well with ur specials little LOs xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok - Lillie hope the study is going ok Hun, Smiley, Wildflower and sorry if I have forgotten anyone - getting tired...

AFM started my AF a few days early and it's the period from hell! Felt pap all day with bad head and felt sick/dizzy and bad tummy and back ache so got in had nice bath and m&s tea, hot water bottle pjs and bed!! Just watching silent witness so going to sign out for tonight ☺ Not sure I will stay awake to see the end!! Stims for me tomorrow 😁😁😁 arghhh scary stuff, here I go!! Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hello Lovely CC's!

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I returned from hol on sat and have been slowly returning to normal life - bah humbug! I have enjoyed catching up on your updates.

*Beccaboo* - Pleased that the DR is going well and that you're not having any horrible side effects. I suffered with hot flushes and insomnia! When is your next scan? I'll be joining you with the orange nail polish very soon! Shame you can't do the ballet barre course, it sounds like fun. You know you've had a good session when you can feel the burn!  btw I jthink you mentioned that you made some yummy hummus, I just bought the Deliciously Ella book and picked up some ingredients for her granola bars. Will let you know how I get on, although I think you make protein balls for stimms?

*Kalm* - Lovely I'm sorry to read that you are suffering with heartburn/cough. With the final stages of your pregnancy it must be really uncomfortable for you. Hopefully now that you've finished work you can take more time for yourself and relax. Also Yay! to finishing the nursery. That must be a relief after the drama you've had. It would be great (and of course very lucky) if your little boy was born on the Chinese new year. Hope you hold on until then! Take care of yourself hun.

*Amoeba* - Aw! Best of luck with your 12 week scan tomorrow - it will be a very special time. It only seems like a week or two ago that you announced your BFP - time flies! I understand that you don't want your DH to attend your scan and so is a friend/your parents attending with you? Hope it goes well and that the admin for the divorce/name change isn't too much of a burden. Fortunately he doesn't oppose and so that should help it run smoothly. Are you at least on speaking terms so that you don't have to go throw the solicitors and can keep the costs down?

*Amy *- Sorry to read your DH's mother is unwell and also that if told they may not approve of your relationship. My best friend is bengali and it was a shock to her parents that she wanted to marry a Scot but they realised how happy he made her and then made the effort and gave their blessing for their wedding. Mmmm profiteroles....I'm salivating at the thought. Your hot stepping puts me to shame. I'm slowly building up to 20 mins, but I get bored and escape tp the cross trainer. On hol I attempted a long hot stepping session and almost gave up, but then I thought " what would Amy do?" and ploughed on - ha ha! I then treated myself to some Key Lime Pie.  On a separate note, how long until you receive you biopsy results? Are you waiting on any more test results? Sorry if I missed your update on this.

*Nickynack* - Sending you hugs  Good to know that you have your friends and your mum to support you through your next cycle, which is treating soon! Could you perhaps agree one night a week, say a "date night" to spend with your DP so that you have some time together, especially when the treatment starts. Also don't forget to tell him what you need from him and some men just need to be told. I do hope it works out for you both. I'm waiting for my AF to drive (hopefully on Sun) and then I can start taking he immune meds for my "natural" FET. We may have our transfers around the same time! Sending you oceans of luck for this cycle. You can do this! Just take one at a time and make sure you schedule time for treats. The spa break sounds like a good start!

*Westies* - Excellent news on your biopsy! Really interested to hear what Dr G has to say about that. Hopefully there is a quick turn around on your immune blood test results. You should receive them by the end of the week.

*Muchmore* - I am very sorry for your loss, condolences to you and your DH 

*Lillie* - I love your epic posts! I'm sure you will be a beautiful bridesmaid and that your sister will be very proud to have you standing by her side on her big day. I think I would have done the same and sized up on the dress to allow for a bump. You WILL have your miracle baby Lillie. All the best with the studying, you have a lot on over the next few weeks and so I hope you get some time out and that your firm gives you enough study leave to have a good crack at your assignments. I think you're a superwoman for doing all this and studying law. High five! Although, I bet it's a good distraction. FX for your exam results next month!

*Cara* - Congrats on the apology and on your DH's new job! You needed some positivity in your life right now. Hope the health kick is a success this month. I make my own bread too (sour dough) and it is really relaxing, also you can't beat the smell of freshly baked bread. When is the 10k?

*Sarah* - Hope you're ok hun and that you're still getting your brazil nut fix (they are really expensive aren't they?!) The reece's peanut butter pants sound awesome, as does posting the meds!! I believe someone did this recently, they posted a picture of their new born baby with the umpteen needles around her in a heart shape. It was a very powerful image. I know it's hard, but keep your eye on the prize, you can do this.

*LJH* - How you doing hun after your action packed weekend with the nephews? I'm not on **,for various reasons, but like the idea of posting empty wine bottles on instagram. I'm also on instagram, less babies on there and easy to scroll through.

*Snowy, Welshweasel, Nahla* - Hope all is going well with your new arrivals. Sending lots of love and cuddle for your miracle babies 

*Goldie* - eagerly awaiting your baby news. Wishing you well.

Hi and sorry if I missed you.

AFM, my hol was amazing, thanks to everyone who asked. A perfect mix of adventure, food, shopping, walks along the beach, cycling, quality time with my DH. It was just what we needed after a difficult year. Hopefully my AF will arrive this weekend and it will be all go. I feel apprehensive but positive about cycling again. We're transferring two this time (gulp!). Before I feared we'd have implantation issues, I'm now worried about miscarrying again, but trying to dispell any negative thoughts on that front. What will be, will be. It is a "natural" FET but not really, as I'll be on prednisolone, intralipids and clexane. I'm also taking thyroxine (my TSH was 2.49) and metformin (for high insulin resistance) and so I'll be sounding like a baby rattle when it all kicks off. 

Night night.

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Just a quick one from me as its late ... as usual  
Nickynack how exciting youre on stims tomorrow! I hope it starts to feel really exciting  
Amoeba all the best for the scan and for finding the best way forward with your X. 
Smiley welcome home  
Sarah I love that you posted your meds etc. That made me smile. You are a strong lady and it's so nice to know there are a few people who've got the nerve to do it. I've told so few people about tx that I wouldn't have the courage yet I don't think. 
Cara I really admire that you've blogged throughout. That kind of honesty and vulnerability will seriously bless a whole lot of people I reckon. 
Ljh I love love love the wine idea  
AFM thanks to all of you for your kind words. Dh is doing ok I think. Funeral etc will be in a couple of weeks. 
And as for the meme ... well I'm trying to be brave and look at all the posts but also think about each lady and the various struggles I know she faces in life. They're all my friends so I do know more of their stories I guess. I think it is just the sheer volume of pics that's sometimes overwhelming. 
Ok, night night all!


----------



## IloveWesties

Smileycat - lovely to hear from you and glad you had a well-deserved break. It sounds fab! Yey to starting again soon. Exciting! It's a natural FET when you don't have to take the meds to control/bring on ovulation but I always think that term can be confusing if you're doing a natural cycle with added meds (as I have done too). Interesting that Dr G has recommended Metformin and you've decided to go for it. I'd be really interesting in knowing what your level was as I've nothing to compare mine to (have no idea what is low / high) and I've never had this checked before. I know my insulin test result will be back soon but we also had the LAD test re-done so that will get sent off to Chicago and take a few weeks. I'll have everything crossed for you for this cycle as I know you've done all you can and have thrown everything at it. Good luck   xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, Im glad you made the most of your time in London yesterday and had a nice meal out too. Hope you get the blood test results back soon. Good luck also for any upcoming interviews this week xx

Hi Smileycat, Yay you are back home...although I guess youre not so pleased with that thought! hehe Sounds like it was a fab holiday and just want was needed. Now ready for cycling again hey!? On the Feb/March board alot of ladies are suffering with side affects but nothing for me yet, hope it stays that way! The new Deliously Ella book has loads of nice recipes in, Ive made a bout 4 things from there now, the winter warming bowl and a chickpea and turmeric curry. Yes let me know how the granola bars turn out.  xx

Hi Muchmore, Im glad your DH is coping at such a difficult time, thinking of you both. xx

Hi Nickynack, I am on DR injections pretty much right to EC alongside the stimm injections that I should be starting around the 17th Feb. So just daily injections at the moment, all going well and not much to report. Boo to AF being a horrible one but least its here and you start stimms today! Good luck for injection number 1, keep positive, we can do this.  xx

Hi Amoeba, Good luck on the 12 weeks scan, a lovely milestone to get to. let us know how it goes. Sorry to hear ex is being a bit of a nightmare and hope its not causing you too much stress. xx

Hi Goldie, any twinges or movement yet? xx

Hi Kalm, Oh yes I still eat bags of the green stuff, my addiction to Kale still remains! I too made kale crisps at the weekend actually. How annoying that you are still feeling a bit ill  glad the nirsary is finished though and as you say, must feel very strange waiting for something to happen which could be any time. Aww yes on Chinese New Year would be lovely...or how about Valentines Day 

Hi Wildflower, Hows things with you lovely, what have you been up to. Any plans? xx

Hi to our new mums, nahla, snowy and welsh. Hope things are going well for you all, think about you lots.

Hi to everyone else, I better get some work done! Hope you all have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Smileycat

Thank you Westies - I received my LAD resets results from Chicago within 4 days so it is worth following up after a week. The TDL results are usually available within 24 hours. They will post to you. The Metformin was recommended to reduce the chance of MC as I have high insulin resistance, identified by one test, although I'm not PCOS, potentially PCO, but I have regular periods and ovulate no weight issues etc... On balance there is little downside, I have therefore reluctantly agreed to take it...

Beccaboo - Good stuff! The curry is on my list for the weekend. I'm making lots of smoothies and soups to take to work to stay healthy so let's trade recipes. 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Smiley was it not the insulin resistance test that you had done then? I'm the same re: PCOS - have a AFC of 40 so definately PCO but none of the symptoms (ovulate naturally, regular periods, "normal" blood test results etc) but my first (NHS) consultant put me on Metformin as she said it would help with egg quality. I went on it in Aug 2014 and my first cycle was Nov/Dec 2014 and although all my consultants since have said yes to the PCO and no to the PCOS, none of them have wanted me to come off it for fear of what it may do to my egg quality so I'm pleased Dr G is checking it. Just have no idea what is high or low or what it's meant to be as I'm on Metformin already! What dose are you taking? That's amazing that your LAD results were back so quickly - our last lot took ages! I'll chase at the beginning of next week then, thanks for the tip x

Thanks Beccaboo  Still waiting to hear the outcome from Friday. I have an interview tomorrow and another Friday. I hope all's going well with your cycle so far. I'm hoping to do our FET next month all being well so not far behind you and some of the others. Exciting! x

A quick AFM - AF arrived today so no natural miricle despite the biopsy and daily BD! I'm a bit gutted that AF has arrived so early as it's meant I had a 24 day cycle last month and also ovulated on CD16 which is late for me (usually CD13). Maybe the biopsy knocked things out? Anyway, I'm now wondering whether I should try a medicated FET next month as I've tried two natural FETs and they haven't worked, so thinking o may try something new! x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one as only just got in house and about to head out for tea - all good on 12w scan. Jellybean is very wriggly but perfect. They focused on brain and skull development and all is good then she showed me its arms, legs and feet 😊😊 xx back in 4 weeks for a scan that focuses on the spine 

Westies gutted no natural miracle - never lose hope though xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies pleased to hear you had a nice meal out yesterday, hopefully the results won't take too long to come back   sorry to hear there was no natural miracle this time   I think I would go for a medicated fet so the drugs can control your cycle, good luck with the interviews tomorrow & friday x  

Kalm sorry to hear you have been poorly   good that the gp has finally given you some meds for your heartburn & hopefully the cough will ease. I love that you are thinking about not wanting a red nose for your first baby photos, I'm sure you will look fabulous in them   the profiteroles were from a profiterole tower from sainsburys, the chocolate sauce wasn't hot but it was very good, I would recommend them especially if you like profiteroles, I've never tried making them before but might have to investigate now   I hope your lo stays put for a bit longer so he is born in the chinese new year & you have time to feel a bit better x  

Amoeba great that the scan went well, I think it is good that dh is showing an interest, even if you aren't together hopefully it means your lo will have both parents playing an active role in bringing him/her up x  

Sarah well done with your alternative motherhood challenge photos, did you get any response? Not long now until the craziness of treatment begins again for you x  

Nickynack I hope you are feeling better today, good luck with starting stims tonight, remember "the strongest people aren't always the people that win, but the people who don't give up when they lose" you can do this x  

Smileycat I'm so glad you enjoyed your holiday, hopefully it is a good start to what is going to be a much better year for you & dh   I am so pleased your best friends parents accepted & supported her choice of partner, I think dp's parents would disown him if they knew about me so I don't think there is any point in broaching the subject, I would rather concentrate my energies on fighting battles that are important to me like trying to be a mummy   well done with your stepping, I find it goes quicker if I am talking to friends or listening to music & having a rewards afterwards definitely helps! x  

Muchmore I'm sure everyone has their struggles but I can understand that number of pics can be overwhelming sometimes, especially after everything you have been through   it is a shame we can't have a page on here so we can do our own version of photos, I have a couple of good post myomectomy surgery photos of the bruising & how stupidly swollen my stomach was which ironically made me look pregnant! x    

Beccaboo I hope doctor dh is doing well with the injections, great that you aren't suffering any side effects yet, hopefully trying some new recipes will keep you occupied when you cut back on the exercising during stims x  

Snowy, nahla & welshweasel I hope you & your lo's are doing well x  

Babycakes & goldie any sign of your lo's making an appearance? x  

Wildflower how are your doing? is your follow up in february? hope you are ok x  

Lillie I hope things are ok with you & you are getting some time for fun stuff with studying & work x  

Ljh I hope you have managed to sort things out so you aren't so busy at work x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

The gym is getting really busy now but I managed to do another 80 minutes on the stepper last night then had a few more profiteroles!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy - I love hearing about your treats every day  today mine is a M&S rocky road bar! I got a great response from my post, lots of support from lovely friends and I know it made at least one person feel less alone.

Amoeba - Glad to hear your scan went well, hurrah for one wiggly jellybean. It's great that you're getting an extra scan in 4 weeks, too.

Beccaboo - What are kale crisps like? Do you just bake bits of kale? And it sounds like a silly question but do they actually go crispy? I'm intrigued! I need to get more healthy bits and bobs into my diet.

MuchMore - You are brave  I agree that things can be overwhelming sometimes.

Smileycat - I'm so glad you had a great holiday, you deserved a break. Nearly time for things to get all crazy for you. I don't know much about natural cycles; when does ET happen, is it a few days after ovulation? Do you have any idea when transfer might be yet? I got some brazil nuts from Aldi for 95p. 

NickyNack - Hope you're feeling a bit better today  and that your first stimms went well. 

Snowy, welsh and Nahla - Hope you are all enjoying your LOs. 

Nothing to report from me, two more sleeps until my scan and then hopefully the crazy starts again on Friday.


----------



## NickyNack

Beccaboo - the deliciously Ella book is it called simple recipes and fantastic food for a healthy way of life? I love this recipe swopping, I forgot to say Amy I made ur quiche the other week and it was yummy 😋 I thought you stopped the DR injections and then started stim injections, sometimes I wonder if I should have ever been on the long protocol   Hope ur fitting in some gym and running action although it's been v cold here today for running brrrr!  I'm keeping positive Hun and yep, we CAN do this   Xx

Hi Smiley, glad ur home safe and had a lovely time. So all ready for ur next go, hope we do ET the same sort of time as it would be nice to have someone to struggle through the 2ww with   Good idea re the date night and DP seems to be stepping up to the mark as he has said he wants to come to my first scan with me and we are taking the day off to go for some lunch in a country pub. I'm pleased he is coming as I am a bit nervous about it die to my low AMH and always worry they will say I have no follies left     Hope ur AF comes on time Hun, so you can get started xxx

Sarah - not long till ur scan and yes thanks stims day 1 went ok and I'm feeling a lot better today thanks xx

Ameoba - so glad ur scan went well and all is ok xx

Hi Amy thanks for ur lovely wise words and ur right   glad you managed to squeeze into the gym and ur usual sesh on the stepper followed by ur yummy treat   xx

Hey Westies sorry you didn't get ur natural miracle Hun, maybe the medicated FET is the way to go for you xx

AFM yep day 1 of stims done and my first scan is booked in for Mon 8th Feb. My day was finished off yest with the migraine from hell 😩 I really do seem to to suffer at my time of the month these days   took one of my mum's migraine prescribed tablets and felt fine today thank god! Had a relaxing acupuncture session tonight after work so feel all relaxed and positive today.

Hope everyone else is ok and catch you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Amy do you have any news on DP and his mum? I think you're right that some battles are less worth fighting than others. 
Beccaboo good news that dr is treating you well  I have exactly the same questions as Sarah re kale crisps  
Cara I hope you're feeling better each day. When does dh start his new job by the way? 
Nickynack congrats on stimming  good news that DP is really on board and with you at the scan. Enjoy the pub on Friday too  
Sarah Thankyou  another friend actually posted that she was pretty sick of it all too so a few of us had a good moan together and felt a bit better I think. They seemed to find it helpful to know there were other people feeling the same. I'm glad your post encouraged someone too. 
Westies I really hope the tests are back quickly this time so you can get going. I can see why medicated FET seems appealing. Mine was medicated and it honestly did feel like a good and controlled way to do things. All the best for tomorrow and Friday. 
Oh nickynack I meant to say: if you have low AMH then dr probably wouldn't make much difference to your response, so your clinic is prob being kind and not making you go through it  
Amoeba brill news on the scan  
AFM today has been a good day. No particular reason but I like to celebrate good days  I'm especially glad it was good as I woke up this morning having dreamt that pretty much every couple I know was pregnant, even including a couple who are friends of ours and he is infertile, she is post-menopausal and they're both 57 years old!!!!! Yes, my psyche really is telling me that the whole world can get pregnant apart from us  So I gave my psyche a stern talking to when I woke up, and reminded it of lovely ladies like you who have all been on the same journey. Good job I know you lot, eh, otherwise I might officially go bonkers


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning,  I had a little sprinkle of snow on my walk to work today...all of about 5 minutes! 

Hi Smileycat, this is just the weather for soups. yum.

Hi Westies, Good luck for today and Friday. Hope the interviews are'nt so gruelling then last weeks.  Be lovely to have you cycling and doing another FET soon and not too behind some of us other too. I would say trying a medicated FET as something new. xx

Hi Amoeba, thats great news on the 12 weeks scan yesterday. You must of come out of there all smiles knowing jellybean is perfect. Just great.  xx

Hi Amy, DH is fab with the injections. I thought maybe I could be brave this time round and try one as I'm not a needle phobe exactly, I just dont like watching them go in! It gets him involved anyway! Yes I think that is what I will end up doing, cooking as I do like creating new recipes. Whats the next pudding on the list once all the profitaroles have gone! xx

Hi Sarah, I usually buy my nuts from Aldi too, they usually do things like that alot cheaper dont they.  
On the kale crisps, yes basically that. You can tear off the stems if you dont fancy eating those bits, put kale onto baking sheet, drizzle over some olive oil or coconut oil and I usually sprinkle with some chilli flakes or paprika and bake for about 10 to 15 mins. Check on them to make sure they dont burn. After cooking you could just pat them with kitchen paper to take off excess oil if being healthy. Could say it resembles seaweed a bit but I like them.  

Hi Nickynack, Her new book is called 'Every Day' its all veggie recipes but mostly easy recipes to make. Unfortuantely DR injections stay right the way through, adding on the stimms injections means 2 injections a day.  
Glad stimm injections went well, boo to the migraine though. Glad the acuptuncture sessions are relaxing, just what you need. xx

Hi Muchmore, crazy dream lady! Hehe. glad you had a good day yesterday, yes we like good days and they should be celebrated! xx

Hello everyone else. We are half way through the week and thats good. I really feel like im wishing time away again, now Im wanting to get onto stimms already then it will really feel like im proper cycling again. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Also, Sorry Goldie, If you are still waiting for litle goldie to make an appearance I hope the sweep today is okay and gets things moving. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Goldielocks80

Hi Everyone!

Will do a proper post later on- No action or movement yet!! 😡 I have the midwife this afternoon for a sweep! I'm now 5days overdue- so hoping Baby Goldie will get the hint and start packing up ready to leave!!!!

Hope you're all ok? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah only one more sleep until your scan now! fx for good news so you can start on friday x  

Nickynack pleased to hear you made the quiche & it was ok, it has lots of protein with the cottage cheese, eggs & cheese so quite good for during treatment, great that you are feeling positive x  

Beccaboo I'm glad dh is doing well with the injection   I had two clementines last night for pudding, it reminded me of all you lovely ladies   I am looking forwards to hearing how your cooking from the new book goes especially with the recipes being vegetarian, mum made me some curried parsnip soup last week which was very nice x  

Westies I hope the interview has gone well today x  

Muchmore I haven't heard from dp but I imagine he is being spoilt, I'm sure I will hear if there are any problems!   I'm all for celebrating good days       we can all go bonkers together!  

Goldie good luck with the sweep, I hope it helps get your lo moving x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

So, I had my blood tests results back today & my tsh is 2.86, my dr says it is normal but I seem to remember from previous discussions that some of you were told this number should be close to 1 for cycling?   I will forward the results to my clinic & see what they say but I would be interested to know what anyone thinks


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick 1 Amy...my tsh is 2.7 now (down from 4.2) clinic were happy with this but I continue on my meds x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

My TSH is 2.3 Amy and my clinic won't medicate if it's under 2.5.


----------



## Amy76

Thanks lillie & sarah   I have emailed the clinic & just waiting to see what they say, I also mentioned to them that I have noticed I am losing more hair at the moment (not bald patches, just I notice it when I brush my hair or wash it!) & I have suffered with very cold hands & feet for a long time, just wondering if it is all related - one of the dangers of consulting dr google - now my clinic will think I'm bonkers!


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - have PMd you about my experience of clinics and what they want thyroid levels to be. Hope it's useful lovely xx

Goldie - Baby Goldie has obviously made a lovely cosy home and doesn't want to move out. Have you started all the old wives tales yet, like eating curry? Hope you don't have long to wait x

Beccaboo - thanks for the good luck wishes   I found out today that I didn't get the job from Friday's interview but I'm really not surprised as I saw some of the names of the other candidates and have since googled them! Two of them were ridiculously over qualified with lots of very relevant experience. I'm OK about it. Interview went well today and I find out by Friday whether I've made it to round two! Now to finish preparing for Friday. Phew! Not long until you start stims. Yey! Exciting! x

MuchMore - thanks, yes, I'm leaning towards medicated. I'm interested to hear what Prof Quenby has to say about it tomorrow. Glad to hear you had a good day yesterday. Long may they continue  x

NickyNack - good news that you've started stims. Good luck for your first scan on Monday. Exciting! x

Sarah - one more sleep! Good luck for your scan x

Amoeba - great news from your 12 week scan. Will you tell more people at work and your students now? x

AFM - got my insulin resistance result back from my blood test on Monday. I have no clue whether or not it's OK! Going to call Dr Gorgy's office tomorrow to see if I can find out without paying the £160 consultation fee to speak with Dr Gorgy each time  If I can't avoid paying it then I'll wait for the other results to come back from the USA. I also spoke with CRGW today to ask about a medicated cycle and what I need to do. They're happy for me to start from CD21 of this cycle (AF arrived yesterday) but I'm not sure whether I need to do any immunes before yet so it may get bumped to March/April. Prof Quenby follow-up tomorrow. I'll report back! x


----------



## KALM

Hello crazy Clems 

Goldie, how did the sweep go? Fx it gets LO moving!

Westies, sorry to hear you didn't get the job you interviewed for last week, but glad you didn't mind too much this time. Really hope today's or Friday's is the one for you. At least with every interview you are getting closer to a new job, and in the meantime not working is probably helping to fit in all the medical appointments. I hope the meeting with prof quenby tomorrow goes well. I think, like the others, it could be worth trying the medicated FET this time.

Amy, be interesting to hear what your clinic thinks about your TSH levels.. Sorry about the hair loss.. During pregnancy is the only time I haven't lost so much of mine, even from a young girl I've always lost a lot when I wash my hair.. But I think it's just because my hair is very thick.

Beccaboo, wow, really snow this morning?! It definately is chilly again tonight I noticed. Do you leave the kale leaves quite big then, just cutting out the stalks? I've been cutting out the stalks and ripping them up a bit smaller. I'll have to try with paprika.. Last time I used a drizzle of tamari sauce and some garlic granules, that was nice.

Much more, I hope your good day has extended to 2 good days! It made me chuckle that you gave your psyche a talking to 

Nickynack, yay for starting stimms! Remember to keep the fluid and protein levels up. Sorry about the headache, I hope it was better today. Could it have been from the stimms rather than time of the month?

Sarah, not long until your scan.. You got this! 

Amoeba, glad all was well at 12 week scan. I think that scan was my favourite one in terms of what you could see. 

Smiley, sorry about the post holiday blues. I hope you are managing to cling on to the holiday feeling a little, I hate it when by day 2 back in the office the holiday already feels a lifetime ago. It sounded like you had such a good time. funnily enough when it came to it I wasn't freaked out by having 2 put back, I just trusted my clinics recommendation that it was our best chance.. And it paid off. Fx it will for you too. 

Hi to Lillie, wildflower, nahla, snowy and Welsh weasel.

AFM, cold is gradually going, and I'm not feeling too uncomfortable as yet in these last stages. My mum and dad stopped round briefly today and mum said she thought baby had definately dropped compared to when she saw me at start of Jan. Not really much to report.. Just waiting!


----------



## Goldielocks80

Evening lovely CC's!! 

Westie- Hope that you're keeping well? Fingers crossed that all your results come back normal- hope your appointment with Dr Quenby goes well too! 

Kalm- Hope that you're feeling nice and relaxed without the thought of work, it's strange I found it took me a few weeks to not miss it!! lol!! Glad you're not too uncomfortable, really hope baby comes on time! Hope you're managing some 'me' time to rest xx

Beccaboo- Hope that you're doing ok? You seem to be doing well with DR which is great! How long before stimms start? Did you think any more about EmbryoGlue? Xx

Hi Amy- hope that you're doing ok? Must confess I don't know much about tsh levels in this context- when will you be able to find out more??

Amoeba- Fabulous news about your 12week scan- that's just great!! Will you make it more public now do you think? It's such a relief isn't it xx

NickyNack- How are you feeling now you're back on the stimms? Fingers crossed that the scan looks good on Monday x

Sarah- Fingers crossed that scan goes ok for you! X

Sorry if I've missed some people out my phone will only scrolls back so far!! Lots of love and good wishes to you all!!

AFM- Well midwife went well, Baby is perfectly happy and showing no sign of shifting!!!! 😤 She attempted a sweep but could hardly do anything as cervix still closed! So back to the curries, pineapple, raspberry leaf tea and staying as active as possible!!! Induction provisionally looked for a week today on the 10th. Really hope this baby shifts before then!!!

Sending lots of love to you all xxxxxx

Sending


----------



## KALM

Thought those of you about to cycle might find Zita wests latest blog of interest. http://www.zitawest.com/emotions-affecting-fertility/?utm_source=Shop+customers&utm_campaign=12d782edc2-Guide_to_Emotional_Wellbeing_2_2_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c52be97ea0-12d782edc2-266016937&goal=0_c52be97ea0-12d782edc2-266016937&mc_cid=12d782edc2&mc_eid=59ff3d82e6


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely cc's
I haven't posted for ages and it feels like so much has been going on! 

Smileycat - you really sound so ready for your next tx, you'll be pupo before we know it. Very exciting xxx

Beccaboo - hey there chick, hope that down-regging is still going easy

Cara - Hope you are doing ok and your health kick is going well x

IloveWesties - I basically don't understand 50% of your posts because they are so scientific and technical! But it all sounds good and I love reading them 

Amoeba - brilliant news on your 12wk scan how wonderful 

Sarah - i loved your plan of posting the difficult ttc journey towards motherhood. Hope your scan tomorrow goes perfectly.

NickyNack - woop for stimms! We are rooting for you lovely. Stay calm and try some visualisations - I can't recommend the Zita West meditation cd enough!! (so long as you can find some time to actually sit / lie down and listen to it)
Also I would say short protocol would be best for you - I've only ever been on short too because of low amh. It works well for those who tend to overstimm as well as, conversely, those who tend to be understimulated.

Amy - I hope your DPs mum is doing ok. Will he be away a long while? Thanks for remembering about our follow up, it is two weeks today. 80 minutes on the stepper!! You are all round pretty amazing I think x

MuchMore - wow your subconcious is a bit harsh isn't it! Glad you had a good day despite the dream!

Lillie - good to hear your tsh is down! Hope you are well.

LJH - You are off to spain in a week! I hope you find some better scan prices.

KALM - Less than a week to due date is that right? Sounding positive if the baby has dropped - have you got a good waddle going on?

Goldie - hope you are doing ok, I bet you are getting bothered non stop with people asking you whats going on. Hope it doesn't get too annoying!

Welshweasel, Snowy, Nahla - I hope you are all surfing on the waves of postnatal hormones and feeling good xxx

Hi to anyone I have missed.

afm - I'm feeling pretty good and positive. I'm feeling positive about being a family of three and I've been doing well at losing weight and feeling healthy. I'm not sure why it has taken this event to actually get my diet in order but I've been focussing on the idea of losing weight helping to improving my endometriosis and then hopefully improving our changes of conceiving naturally. And as that is still very unlikely at least I can then be as healthy as possible to be a good mum for Rose. I feel like that is a good way of looking at things!

Our appointment is two weeks tomorrow and I'm hoping that will be a good way of finalising this whole process. I'm hoping I don't go crazy and plan another cycle at the last minute!!

I have a question about adoption for anyone who might know. I was chatting to a friend who has just been approved and is now waiting for a possible child, I was really excited for her and it made me wonder if we could manage it. One thing though, DH has had times of feeling bad with anxiety and needed to go on medication at times. Does anyone know if that would immediately rule us out from the process or not? Whatever the answer I'm not sure I'll be going down that path, but just wondered if it was even a possibility for us.

Have a good rest of week everyone 

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Westies thank you for the pm, I hope you hear good news from today's interview & that Friday's one goes well   it makes the biopsy in Coventry seem quite reasonable when you look at how much you have to pay Dr gorgy just to discuss a result!  

Kalm I'm glad the cold is going, hopefully your lo will give you a bit longer so you are fully recovered   my hair is down to about the bottom of my shoulder blades & I just seem to notice more of it coming out when I wash or brush it, the same thing happened after the myomectomy so I think it might be hormone related but I was on drugs for 3 months before the op & iron tablets for 2 months after so thought it might have been related to the meds then, it is difficult to know what is going on sometimes!  

Goldie I'm sorry your lo is showing no signs of moving, I know my sister was advised to try curry, pineapple, dtd & brisk walking when she was trying to speed things up  

Wildflower it is good to hear from you   well done with feeling more positive, whatever the future holds I'm sure being more healthy helps  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Has anyone else been watching the great sport relief bake off? I like seeing what the celebrities make, especially the show stoppers


----------



## Amoeba1705

Goldie hope little goldie decides  to come soon to save you being induced...they're obviously very comfy in there xx

Westies a lot to think about, hope you get some answers soon. Do you know what the number of second blood test was, in regards to glucose tolerance? Xx

Amy I'm watching the programme now but not enjoying it nearly as much as the original GBBO. Xx

Nickynack yey to stims xx

Kalm glad cold starting to go and you can feel better these last few weeks X

Sarah hope scan goes well xx

  to all the CCs and hope you're all well xxx  

AFM still smiling after scan yesterday but have been battling low blood sugars today despite constant eating! My mum says she's shocked by the amount of fruit I'm eating: 4-5 portions a day, which isn't much but it is when you don't eat fruit normally 🤔 Been busy at work and had to bring some marking home (hate doing that) but haven't really marked anything since December as been so preoccupied I figured I'd better make a start! Now I'm off to bed as shattered xxx


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely clementine ladies  

Just a quick one to say Sarah good luck for your scan today & westies I hope your phone consultation goes well  

Amoeba some of the show stopper cakes have been quite funny on the celebrity bake off, not quite up to the standard of the non celebrity contestants!   

Hope everyone else is ok & has a good day x


----------



## Nahla

Hallo lovely ladies,

I am so sorry I havent posted for ages. But I am really busy looking after the twins and a toddler...so far it is not that bad, ds is not jealous and adores his siblings and always wants to stroke them and give kisses. But the nights are hard...every hour one or the other wakes up hungry, with stomach cramps or poo....well, and my parents look after the big boy at night, I dont know what I would do without them. 
Anyway, the twins are doing well, I still have one side of the scar that hurts when I sit up but apart from that I feel good. already lost 16 kg, still 9 kg to loose. cant wait to start gym again after 3 years of doing nothing....

re tsh: as I said before I think a level around 1 improves chances to conceive and several fertility doctors seem to think similarly. a level under 4 is normal, if you dont try to conceive. I had about 1.5 before I started, took 25 ug of thyroxine at the start and had to increase to 75 during pregnancy...slthough my levels were perfectly normal before! 

sorry, I dont write personals as I have to take the chance to nap while the babies are sleeping...

just a word to **: I hardly ever post on my main page, I dont like social media that much and just use ** for my secret groups...but I think most of the people who post pictures of their families dont realize they may hurt others...and finally most people try to post the positive things in their lives to make themselves feel better. we all have our challenges and most people dont talk that much about negative things...


----------



## IloveWesties

Nahla - lovely to hear from you and your new profile pic is so cute! I'm so pleased that your DS is being a lovely big brother to the twins. Big hugs x

Amy - yes, I've been enjoying the Celebrity Bake Off too. Was giggling last night at the man on the bodyboard attempt! Just had my follow-up with Prof Brosens. Was a little disappointed at first that it wasn't Prof Quenby only because I've never met or spoken with her but he was just as lovely as when I met him a month ago. Basically, uNK cells are normal and everything from his point of view looks good so he said we're good to go! Advised against me taking steroids (music to my ears!), intralipids and low dose aspirin. They did suggest a scratch and progesterone support as advised by my clinic but that's it. I asked him about whether a medicated FET would have any impact and he thought it made sense to try medicated as I've had two natural FET failures. I asked him lots of other questions about my tests with Dr Gorgy and what to do if we need to do a third fresh cycle but I won't go in to all that now. He was very helpful. I hope your results come back soon honey  Do let me know if you have any questions x

Amoeba - it was an insulin resistance test, not a GTT. I had one of those a few months back via my GP, not sure if you remember, and it was fine. Hope you're doing OK and enjoying your fruit  x

Wildflower - lovely to hear from you. Sorry that you don't understand half of my posts but I'm not sure I do either! It's all a bit mind boggling  Glad you're feeling in a good place. Sorry, I can't help with your adoption question but perhaps there may be another thread where you can post your question? Hope you find out the answer soon x

KALM - thanks for posting the link. I'm a big advocate of hypnotherapy, as I've said before. I'd love to book some more sessions in but can't afford to at the moment  I'm just listening to my recorded session daily instead and hoping that's doing some good x

Goldielocks - sounds like you're doing everything you can to evict baby Goldie! Good luck x

Hi everyone else  

AFM - just had an email to say that I didn't get the job I interviewed for yesterday  Have asked for feedback. Now need to concentrate on doing a fab job at tomorrow's interview! I also had an email from the place I temped at over Christmas asking if I'd be interested in a permanent job. It's not really what I want but I think I'll take it until something else comes up. Only thing is that it's only two shifts a week so not much income but better than nothing! Also had to pay out £200 on the car today for new brake discs and pads. What a day! Now off to cook dinner and think about when to do our FET. I spoke with our clinic yesterday and they're happy for me to start on this cycle but I'm thinking I may delay a month and start meds in March with transfer in April  Have good evenings all x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ah yes Westies I do remember now, just got a bit confused. Glad a plan is being put together for you to try medicated FET. Sorry to hear you didn't get job but good luck for tomorrow   As you say even the part time job is better than nothing xx

Nahla son pleased things are going well with twins and that ds is being a doting big brother xx

Sarah how did scan go? Xx

  to all the ccs and hope you're all well xxxx   

Afm just finished marking and now resting - feel tired today. Quite a few kids been giving me glances as bump is quite prominent but think they too scared to ask. A couple of yr10 know as one was asking another teacher so told her and her little group of friends heard too. The fruit is good and really all I fancy eating other than biscuits so is much better for me but it is making me have very loose bowels (tmi)!! Still battling low blood sugar today. I wouldn't say fruit is a craving as its not a case of I must have it or else but it's my first choice of go to food when peckish - which is all the time!!! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amoeba - Hope you've got chance to put your feet up tonight  Fruit is a good first choice! When I was carrying DS, curry was mine. 

Westies - Good luck with your interview tomorrow. I'm sorry you're still looking, it's tough out there. It sounds like a good idea to take up the job you had at Christmas just in the meantime, though. I hear you on the car pain, mine always seems to need something doing.

Nahla - Glad you and family are well  I can't imagine how tough it must be at night!

Amy - I watched the Bake Off but I'm not as enamoured with it as the non-celebrity version. Still, it's a good excuse to have cake/biscuits/naughty treats at least one evening a week again. 

wildflower - Hello lovely, I have no experience of adoption but if watching Emmerdale counts, there's a lady on there who had a drug addiction and she and her husband still got approved! I don't know how realistic that is.  I honestly wouldn't have thought it would be an issue; I had to declare my issues with depression when we went for IVF for 'welfare of the child' reasons (and I've been medicated on and off for it for over ten years).

Goldielocks - Glad baby is well but hope things start moving soon! I bet you're so excited to meet him/her. 

Hi to everyone else, happy Thursday, tomorrow is happier Friday for you guys who have the weekend off!

AFM my scan was super this morning, in and out in less than 10 minutes. It looks like I've ovulated normally, no cysts, so I can start downregging tomorrow. I'm nervous but I think I'm ready.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clementines  
Sarah that is marvellous news! Dr tomorrow and you are off  
Nahla it's lovely to hear from you and I am so glad you are all in good health. The tiredness must be massive so please don't apologise for lack of personals. 
Westies sorry to hear you didn't get the job. But I'm glad you are a step or two nearer starting your FET. And maybe the part time job will be perfect for cycling and being rested etc. 
Wildflower, in all my at option research I haven't come across anything that would indicate that medication for anxiety or depression would disqualify someone. They may ask some rigorous questions, but it may also stand in your favour as it means dh has an understanding of things that many people can't even imagine. I have spoken to several people off the record so far and have found you can ask a lot without ever prejudicing your own case. first for Adoption are fantastic and you can talk to them confidentially. They're an info service rather than an agency so whatever you talk about stays between you and them. And they really know their stuff  
AFM not much to report in my world. Just work work and work. But at least I'm not working this weekend


----------



## CaraJ

Hello everyone,
I know it was days ago that we were talking about the social media so called Motherhood Challenge but I've written a blog post in response. I won't say anything more as the post explains it all. Thought if post the link here in case anyone is interested. Feel free to ignore!
Www.madetonurture.blogspot.com

Also I've added a profile pic here that showcases my latest hobby. I'm part of a cake making group making birthday cakes for kids who wouldn't otherwise get one. The pic is of a cake I did for a make up loving 16 year old girl.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Cara, I love your blog. I caught up on a few of your recent posts and it won't surprise you to know they resonated a lot with me. I was leading a conference a couple of weeks back and there was a session with lots of stories of people being miraculously healed. I was steering it through, so standing next to them asking them questions, all the while wondering quite how to stay brave. So I definitely related to your post about the church service and the testimonies. 
Thanks for taking the courage to write about fertility and faith. There are a bunch of us out here who are living the same sort of story but aren't quite ready to tell it out yet, and your writing is really helpful. 
Ladies, it has been quiet here today! I hope you have all had good Friday's. I have been in some seriously dull meetings, but had a nice evening with dh in front of the telly doing some crochet ... Me, not him


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore sorry you had dull meetings, I am impressed that you can crotchet, I have tried as there are some really cute crotchet projects but I am a bit rubbish!   I am currently making a little felt dog & a little doll from a tilda book with a felt dress x  

Cara well done for writing your blog, I haven't had a look yet but I am sure it will help others to know they are not alone   the cake looks fab too, I bet it was very gratefully received x  

Sarah great that you scan was ok, I hope your first injection went well yesterday, let the craziness begin! X  

Amoeba as choices of food go fruit is quite good, hope it doesn't mess up your blood sugar levels too much x  

Westies the show stoppers cakes on bake off have been funny!   it sounds like your followup with Coventry went well, great that he was so helpful answering all your questions   it will be 3 weeks on Monday since my biopsy so I guess the results will be a little while yet. Sorry to hear about the other job, I hope the interview yesterday went well, the part time job might be worth taking as it will bring in a bit of money & hopefully be easier to fit around treatment & keeping a look out for other jobs x  

Nahla it is lovely that ds is being such a good big brother, it sounds like you are doing incredibly well   thank you for your thoughts on tsh, I will see what my clinic says as I would need someone to prescribe meds if that is the right thing to do x  

Beccaboo when do you start stims? I hope you are still free from side effects of the dr injections x  

Kalm I hope your lo is staying put for a few more days x  

Goldie any sign that the sweep worked? I hope your lo doesn't keep you waiting too much longer x  

Babycakes not sure when your due date was but I hope you are doing ok x  

Snowy I hope you & Lizzie are doing well x  

Nickynack how are the injections going? I hope you have a nice time at the spa with your friend x  

Welsh weasel I hope you & tal are doing well x  

Wildflower with the advise from muchmore about adoption it certainly seems like it could be an option for you if you decided you wanted to investigate it further in the future x  

Ljh not long until your trip to Spain x  

Smileycat have you had to have another dose of the stingy injections yet? Hope things are ok with you x  

Lillie how are things with you? Hope you are doing ok x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

I spoke to dp yesterday & his mum is ok, she is diabetic & hadn't eaten & collapsed which is why she ended up in hospital but she seems fine now   the bad news is that his mum booked his flights & the return flight isn't until 20th February   he is trying to get it changed but I guess as she only seems him once every couple of years she decided to make the most of him visiting!   on another note I noticed my hair is the same colour as our dachshund so if the hair loss gets too bad I can always make myself a hair piece!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone, hope you all ok. 

Hi Amy, stimms start on the 17th I think all being well so about a week and a half to go of just dr. Still clear of any symptoms....I hope it's working! You made me giggle with the dachshund hair piece! Hope DP gets home sooner so you not on your own for too much longer xx 

Hi Cara, I read a few pages of your blog this morning, it's lovely that you've shared it with us, I will read some more. Xx how are you? I love the cake you talented lady. Xx 

Hi muchmore, boo to dull meetings! I hope you stayed awake! Hehe hope you are enjoying a weekend off. 

Hi Goldie, any news, does baby Goldie want to come out yet?! Xx

Sarah, hope work is going well today, you ready for dr number two tonight.  xx

Hi amoeba, I guess fruit is a good thing to be having. Hope you having a nice rest from work this weekend, it's half term soon isn't it? Xx

Hi Westies, how was yesterday interview. Lovely the temp job have offered you a position, that brilliant. As you say it might only be a few shifts but maybe it will give you that nice work life balance as you go into your next cycle. Xx 

Hi Nahla, I can imagine the nights being tough. I always wonder how I'd cope in the night, I absolutely love my uninterrupted sleep! Haha. Lovely DS is being a fab big brother. And losing some weight, well done you.  

Hi snowy, how's things and how is Lizzie. Xx

Hi wildflower my lovely, I hope you follow up goes ok in a week or so. Oooh do you think there is a chance you might do another last minute cycle?! I'm glad you are well and concentrating on other stuff, I think getting healthy and back into exercise is great. Xx

Hi kalm, any movement, twinges!? Re kale, yes I usually leave them biggish but cut a few up for littler bits. Your tamari and garlic sounds nice, il give it a go. 

Hi smileycat, how are you. How's the post holiday blues?! Did you make those granola bars? I've just made the banana and courgette loaf, DH wants me to make the black eye beans brownies but I've run out if almonds. 

Hi Welsh, how's you little one getting on and how are you? 

Hi nickynack, I take it you gave started injections now. How's it going? Hope you looking forward to your birthday next week. Xx

Hi Ljh, when is it you go to Spain. A bit of sunshine too! 

Hi Lillie, how are you, have you got those revision books out again yet?! Xx

I've had a good Saturday so far, gym sessions, facial and have just finished making my granola batch for the week and a banana and courgette loaf. It looks ok, iits just come out of the oven so hopefully it tastes good! It's from the deliciously Ella book, if you like cooking is recommend it.  xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo not long until stims start 🤗🤗 xx

Cara cake looks fab and great you shared blog with us xx

Goldie any sign? Xx

Snowy and Nahla hope you're enjoying having newborns home and getting settled xx

Westies how did interview go? 

Hope you're all having a good weekend so far xxx  

Afm still battling with random low sugars despite eating! The fruit should affect my blood sugars but as yet hasn't had much impact. Today has been a day of eating & drinking - went to Morpeth for lunch then drove to Northallerton for afternoon coffee - except I had a fresh banana milkshake - the only fruit I've had so far today 😱 Now busy trying to think what to have for tea as getting peckish....mmmm decisions. Bump well and truly on display in my leggings and top (both maternity) but have been so comfy wish I could go to work dressed like this 😏🤔 xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely ladies

Just a quick check in as on my spa overnight stay and currently chilling out after a lovely walk and afternoon tea earlier and ready for our 3 course Eve meal 😊 Feel v relaxed and happy   Got a breakfast then spa treatments in morning   Stims have gone ok this week and feel ok actually just tired and but bloated. My first scan is booked in for Monday so me and DP are taking the day off and going out for lunch afterwards. 

Hope ur all doing ok and I'll do some posts tomorrow when I get back. Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## KALM

It sounds like it has been a nicer day up north than here! It's been lashing it down all afternoon, and quite windy too. Our neighbours but one have a kids trampoline in their garden, weighed down by sandbags, but it flipped over in the air truce went over their fence and into the road and started blowing down the road! Thank goodness no cars were passing at the time.

Nickynack, you sounds lovely and relaxed - I hope the 3 course meal is delicious! Nice idea to take the day off on Monday and go out for a nice lunch after your scan too.

Amoeba, a fruit craving sounds very good to me! I well remember the early comfyness of maternity clothes and how I also wished I could wear them to work (but couldn't get as was still trying to hide it and the comfiest clothes made it more obvious!). I can't believe how fast the time has flown since then!

Beccaboo, the banana and courgette loaf sounds good.. That must be in the new Ella book?  I've made Hemsley & Hemsleys black bean brownies and they were good. Is it Ella's pecan maple granola you make? I love that one! Plan to make a batch tomorrow. Currently am a bit cooked out as I just made date and oat bars (mum's recipe and healthy as only sugar is from dates and honey), the Hemsleys paradise bars (healthy version of a bounty bar) and a cinnamon lamb curry is also burbling for dinner (and half for freezer food!). Am enjoying a few mins with my feet up and a raspberry leaf tea  oh and you'll get used to not sleeping through the night once you have a little one -Pregnancy prepares you for that.. I was always a sleep straight through person who needed my sleep, but now it feels amazing if I only have to get up twice! So I figure when LO is here the nighttime bathroom trips might stop but I'll be used to having to get up when I'll need to do a feed. 

Amy, your daschund hair piece comment also made me laugh! No news from your clinic on the TSH levels yet? Sorry DP might be away for so long, especially as he was already gone a while on that cricket tour  does it cause a problem for his restaurant if he is away so long?

Much more, I'm also impressed at the crochet. I keep meaning to give it a proper try as have a few patterns I'd like to do. I'm currently just over halfway on my orange/clementine knitted baby blanket for LO! Can't do too much at a time at the moment though as it is making my back sore for some reason.

Cara, I also read a bit of your blog.. Well done for writing what's in your heart and getting it out there for others. I'm impressed at the cake making too.. How do you find the time with all those long shifts you do?!

Westies, I hope interview no. 3 on Friday was ok. I'm glad your follow up was helpful.

Sarah.. Woo hoo for your cycle starting!    

Wildflower, glad you are feeling good and positive. I can't imagine DP's down times should affect adoption, especially as you can show what a great dad he is for Rosie and it hasn't affected that. Yes I definately have a good waddle going and cannot sit ladylike any more, have to sit with legs wide apart! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are doing ok and having a nice weekend.

I'm starting to get a bit more uncomfortable now, plus I pretty much feel I need the loo all the time, and sometimes I feel desperate but I go to the bathroom and there is nothing! Just baby having fun putting pressure down below! He's definately dropped more now. Hopefully this time next week he will be with us in person!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm not long now 😊👶🏼 xx it's not been great weather up north either - cold wet and miserable about sums it up but I hate sitting in over a weekend. I do have a pair of maternity trousers and skirt for work, not had skirt on yet as only just bought tops to go with it but had trousers on all week😀 but today I've been at my most comfortable. Am totally stuffed how as been for Chinese food 😳😳 

Nickynack enjoy spa weekend and hope scan on monday is positive xxx


----------



## wildflower

I felt I had to jump on and - in honour of Amy - give you a treat update. I've just had a bowl of ice cream and banoffee spread (caramel and banana sauce) and it was pretty tasty. I haven't had a treat for ages but af is making herself known so I felt it was time. 
That has just reminded me of the Great Banana Divide and that loads of you hate bananas!

MuchMore - thanks for the info on adoption. I wish i could crochet!

Beccaboo - Arg. The problem is that I could probably find the money for another treatment. And I don't find the actual treatment itself tricky - its just the emotional rollercoaster that I struggle with. So I can see how if i was feeling optimistic enough I could bring myself to sign up for more - but I really felt I did so much for the last tx and I couldn't do all that again (so much accupuncture, and so much time off work). At the moment I can't see tx working for me unless I paid lots of money/go abroad/did a donor egg cycle. All options but I still think my best future is to count my lucky stars and be happy!

Amy - oh my goodness that is a long time to for your DP to be away! Hope your dogs are being good company. xxx

Cara - thanks for the blog link, I'm going to do some reading. I'm a christian too and there is something quite tricky about church life and infertility - I guess churches are quite family oriented (there is more to it than that ofcourse). In fact I've struggled recently as it seems all the families in my church have three kids! So i feel like a bit of a weirdo there having just one (converseley i have plenty of non-christian friends who are single child familes).

Amoeba - can you eat nuts? I ate lots of nuts when I was struggling with gestational diabetes (I realise you have a lot more experiance with this sort of thing!). Hope it sorts out soon - baby is obviously getting very settled in and taking all he/she needs  

Sarah - glad you all set after super scan!

NickyNack - great relaxing!

KALM - so excited to hear news of your approval. I'm going to end up checking FF crazy amounts in anticipation  

afm - we went to a snowdome today for a snowplay session and it was so much fun, it was a lovely day. Me and DH have had a few tense days recently with your standard tired / grumpy issues so it was nice just to have a happy family time.

hi to everyone else xxx

xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wildflower today sounds such a lovely family day for you xx I can eat nuts but tbh don't want to eat them - it's the sweet stuff that tastes nice 😳 can't eat oranges or apples or any sour fruits but pears/nectarines/plums/bananas go down a treat as do fruit juices! Think jellybean is taking everything and hence why my sugars keep dropping and despite my constant eating I've only put around 4lb on in 13weeks - if wasn't pregnant and ate like I am would certainly have put on a lot more than that!!! X.


----------



## Smileycat

Hello ladies,

Grr! Really annoyed, I prepared a long post and lost it  . 
Cara - loved your blog, thanks for sharing.  I'm a christian and my DH is catholic. We struggled a with our faith following the MMC and my DH is yet to return to mass.... 
Kalm - not long for baby Kalm to make an appearance!! Woo hoo! looking forward to your update for your Chinese year of the monkey baby.
Nickynack -  you had a lovely weekend at the spa. Have a lovely day tomorrow for your scan and lunch with DP. Nice that he can attend with you and share the experience.
Lilie - I'm sure you have your head in a law book! Hope the revision is going well for you.
Amy - My immunes specialist recommends  a TSH of 2.50 or less, but preferably closer to  1. Hope that helps. Sorry DP is away for longer than expected. Hopefully it flows by.
Beccaboo - that banana and courgette loaf sounds amazing! Really want to try it, but I'm gluten free (ish) at the moment.. The granola bars were great thank you, loved the dates and chia seeds.
Sarah - best of luck with starting DR tomorrow. Here we go again! Thank for the Aldi tip, I picked some brazil nuts today.  
Westies - have sent you a PM re immunes/Dr G. Hope you're well.
Wildflower - pleased you enjoyed your quality time with your family today.
Amoeba - sorry you're having low sugar level issues. Hope you manage to balance it out soon.
Muchmore - Hope you're doing ok, and gathering all the adoption info you need to plan next steps.
Goldie - Are you still on the curries?! Looking fwd to reading your news!
Hi to anyone I missed, sorry.

AFM, AF started today  - hurrah! So I need to book my baseline scan. I have LIT (stingy injections) on Weds) and on Thursday I start the steroids and Clexane. Transfer should be around 22/23 Feb - eek! 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smileycat great news that things are starting for you with treatment, I hope the stingy injections aren't too stingy & the baseline scan shows everything is ok x  

Wildflower I love that you did a treat update   other than the banana sauce    it sounds like a perfect treat   I'm sorry to hear you & dh have had a few difficult days but great that you had a fun family day out at the snowdome x  

Amoeba I'm sure there are much worse/less healthy things you could fancy eating whilst pregnant that fruit x  

Kalm I hope you aren't feeling too uncomfy, not long now until you get to meet your lo & great that he has waited for the chinese year of the monkey   it isn't ideal for dp to be away from the restaurants for so long, especially with valentines day coming up, but I'm still hoping he can change the flight & come home sooner x  

Nickynack I hope the scan has gone well today & you've had a nice meal out with dp x  

Beccaboo is banana & courgette really a good combination for a loaf? I can't imagine banana being good with anything!   I made a sultana & cherry fruit cake/loaf & figure it still counts as 2 of my 5 a day!   One of my ff friends suggested rather than making a hair piece I could just sit the dachshund on my head as that would detract from anyone looking at any potential bald patches!  

Sarah I hope dr is going ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

No news yet from my clinic on my tsh level but I just spoke to my gp to see what it was before & last time it was tested was May 2013 just before my first round of ivf when it was 2.99, it will be interesting to see what they say


----------



## NickyNack

Hi ladies 

So I'm feeling a bit deflated and worried..... I had my scan and there were only 2 follies under 10ml and 14 really small ones   - I've only been on stims for 6 days but both times before I have been further on than this  I'm trying my best to stay positive and calm but it's not looking good is it? I feel so alone as DP is on another planet I feel and we ended up arguing and just coming home in different rooms. No one gets this and he says I should 'man up' as this is my second go!! I feel like running away  

Wildflower thanks for the advise I have downloaded Zeta West relaxation onto my iPhone and have been listening to this the last few days   and it has helped. 

Smiley I'm glad AF is here for you so you can get started Hun xx

Beccaboo hope ur doing ok on ur DR injections and feeling ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry no posts just don't feel great and going to escape into Greys Anatonomy I have downloaded as this fertility IVF crap is all too much for me today


----------



## Goldielocks80

Hi Everyone,

Apologies in advance for the 'me' post! Went in for monitoring today for reduced movements- all seems ok although they were querying whether baby was a bit small (even though all previous measurements had been fine!). Any scanned and CTG done and seem fine but the short version is I'm being induced tomorrow....could take days though apparently if I don't respond to the pessaries etc 😢 Anyway, I know how lucky I am to get to this point after 5 yrs and 2 rounds of treatment so whatever lies ahead I'll get through!

NickyNack- don't be downhearted, my second cycle was similar and I was left on stimms for a bit longer- only produced 4 eggs...but it worked, remember it's quality not quantity!! Big hugs- take care!

Beccaboo- Hope you're doing ok on meds? Xx

Much love to everyone else- hope you're all well! Will check back when I can....see you on the other side!!! Xxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Amy - hope you get an answer on the TSH soon. It is very confusing!

Nickynack - Oh hun! I'm sorry you're disappointed, there is plenty of time for the follies to catch up. We are all routing for you - please don't give up now! Hopefully your DP will give you the space you need. In the meantime, try to do what you can to relax and take your mind off it. Meditation CDs.Greys Anatomy, comedy whatever works.  I'm also a Greys Anatomy fan, I'm on series 7 - you? Take care  

Goldie - Was thinking of you today. Best of luck for tomorrow. Here's hoping the next few days pass quickly and you're holding your baby soon!
x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs; I've been reading even though not posting, finally got some time for some personals today. 

Smileycat - Hope everything is ticking along nicely to plan for your FET. ET could be only two weeks away for you, how exciting.

Goldielocks - Wishing you lots of luck with the imminent arrival of LO! Hopefully the induction process isn't too long or stressful for you or baby. Eagerly awaiting happy news from you. 

NickyNack - I don't really know what's good or bad when it comes to scans, or how long you normally need to stim for so I just wanted to send you lots of love  I'm thinking of you. Hope you had some escape time today.

Amy - Hope your TSH comes back ok. It's so confusing, isn't it? I think where you're having treatment matters, as some clinics think it's more important than others and some have a different cut off than others. I don't know if I had mine tested in 2013 when I first cycled on the NHS. Even my clinic, who aren't the most forward-thinking for the most part, will ask you to take thyroxine for a TSH over 2.5. Glad DP's mum is ok but what a shame he's not coming back for so long. I hope it's not too lonely.

Amoeba - Hope your blood sugars settle soon. I ate what I fancied the whole time I was pregnant; DW gave up putting the tea on before I got in from work because I'd invariably say I wanted something different by the time I got home. 

wildflower - I love bananas. Looking forward to pancake day tomorrow; bananas and nutella! Glad you had a lovely day with family the other day. 

Kalm - Not long to go for you now, either!  Fingers crossed LO makes an appearance very soon.

Beccaboo - Hope you're still escaping DR side effects. 

Nahla, Snowy and welsh - Hope all three of you are doing well, and LOs too. 

MuchMore - I, too, wish I could crochet. I don't think I have the patience for it. What have you been making? I have a very talented friend who crochets so I just commission things from her because any attempt from me would be a disaster I'd imagine. 

Cara - Thanks for sharing your blog. 

Phew AFM buserelin day 4 today, no side effects yet but I'm expecting them to kick in over the next few days so I'm ready for that. I have a small bruise already! DW and I are having a bit of a hard time at the moment, she doesn't feel very involved right now and outright said to me last night that she thinks I'm obsessed and all I care about at the moment is having a baby.  She is right in part, it's hard to see outside of IVF when everything seems to revolve around it.


----------



## KALM

NickyNack, sorry today was discouraging for you, but what did your clinic have to say about it? Try not to compare to last time, every cycle will be somewhat different, even if you are on the same treatment, as our bodies change and we might have a different balance if things going on inside. Try not to worry.. Keep up high high levels of protein, keep your belly warm, do your visualisations, and distract yourself from treatment all you can - you will get there! I'm currently watching greys anatomy season 9. Watched 2 episodes today, one while ironing and one bouncing on my Pilates ball drinking raspberry leaf tea 

Goldie.. Your little one us just far too comfortable clearly  glad all was well with the check up and good luck for tomorrow!

Amy, yes little one has held out to be a little monkey  I've told him we're ready for him to arrive now! How many restaurants does your DP have? Fx he can come home sooner.

smiley, sorry you lost your post! Can't you try the banana and courgette loaf and use gluten free flour? We get on with the doves farm gluten free flour pretty well. So exciting you'll be pupo by the end of the month! 

Wildflower, sorry your DH and you had a few tense days but sounds like you had fun at the snowdome! I really miss my ski holidays.. Haven't been for a few years now due to treatment and the money going on funding for treatment. I have a cute baby grow for the boy with little animals skiing on it, can't wait until he can wear it! 

Hi to everyone else, got to go and get my dinner!


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack please don't feel deflated, remember you have been taking extra supplements in preparation for this cycle and it is quality over quantity, slow and steady growth is best   It is amazing how much can change in a couple of days, try to eat lots of protein, have a hot waterbottle on your tummy and surround yourself with orangeness, you can do this & we are all rooting for you x  

Goldie good luck for tomorrow, so exciting that you will meet your lo very soon x  

Smileycat trying to understand all things treatment related is confusing!   hope you are feeling ok x  

Sarah sorry things are a bit difficult with dw, it must be hard for our partners to watch us put our bodies through so much with treatment, but hopefully it will all be ok soon   I love pancakes but it will be lemon & sugar here not bananas!  

Kalm great that you have told your lo he can come out now   dp has a couple of restaurants, there is a sign up on the road outside one saying they are closing the road for 14 weeks for roadworks starting on 22nd February so I don't think he will be happy when he gets back!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Just back from the gym, time for some pasta & spinach for tea


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nickynack, oh lovely don't be disheartened, it's the first scan and like the others have said it is surprising what can happen in a few days. When is the next scan? Sorry to hear DP isn't too understanding, do you think he just finds it difficult to show how he feels. Keep positive and look after yourself, there is a lot of time for other follies to catch up yet. Keep positive plus you have a birthday that needs celebrating this week.   xx

Hi smiley, I make my banana and courgette loaf with buckwheat flour, I think maybe that gluten free but not entirely sure. Like you I tend to stick with gluten free things although I'm not strict with it. Pleased af started today, yippee! And wow, not long until tranfer is it, so close! Eeek xx

Hi Goldie, good luck for tomorrow, I hope being induced brings it on quickly so there isn't too much waiting around for lo to arrive. Bet you can't wait now. Good positivity there with going with whatever lies ahead. Xx So excited to hear your news, will be eagerly waiting. Xx

Hi Sarah, yep all good, I hope you follow suit with no symptoms either.  I think it's hard for our partners isn't it, as you say, in a way we do become obsessed, our life starts to revolve around treatment however much we try to include nice treats, carry on with work, try to distract ourselves. It's such an anxious time but we can do it. Xx

Hi Amy, oh yes, I forgot there is a banana divide between us cc's! Hehe. It tastes really nice, DH liked it and that's always a test as he can be fussy. He hates courgette so I didn't tell him it had courgette in, after he said it was really nice and took another bit and I told him! Haha, sneaky me! When do you think you will get the results, soon I hope. Well done on the gym.  

Hi wildflower, glad you had a lovely weekend and family time.  banana gate made me laugh! Love the sound of your treat. Yummy. 

Hi kalm, the granola I make is similar to the Ella one but I usually end up adapting it depending what I gave in the cupboard, instead of nuts, as I've run out, I put some omega 3 sprinkle it in, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds etc. Love the sound of the paradise bars, anything coconut I love, even coconut smellies! 

Went to gym tonight, only got a week or so left before I stop. DH cooked me my favourite stir fry and I had a booja booja chocolate for treat. Yum xx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks ladies I'm so glad you are all here and all understand I don't know what I would do without you I have never felt so isolated and alone  

Goldie - thanks Hun it's reassuring hearing ur struggle and then look at you now 😘 sorry that lil Goldie is been v stubborn and not wanting to come and meet you all yet - must be nice and comfy in ur tum   My sister went 2 weeks over in the end, she started with a sweep, then pessaries and then the drip   it's so frustrating and tireing, sending you big hugs and will keep my fingers crossed that things start to move soon   

Smiley - thanks Hun for ur lovely words and yer ur right I just need to keep my mind busy and occupied and calm and Greys Anatomy has defo helped today! I'm only half way thro series 2, I've always wanted to watch it but never have so have downloaded the box set - will keep me occupied for a bit ey   xx

Thanks Sarah I'm just behind where I have been in my last 2 cycles and it's just worrying as I have been worried about my age and my AMH levels getting worse and I just he things turn around   Hope ur ok and sorry you and DW are having a hard time of it too, ur right it just consumes ur whole life and I dint feel like I can concentrate or focus on anything else at the minute, it's just so exhausting and hard and we wouldn't mind at all if it worked in the end ey? Glad you have no side effects yet though xx

Kalm - that's what I worry about that my body is different this time as my fertile window is closing, but yes I'm doing all I can and eating protein, hot water bottle, full fat milk, macca yucky powder in my stodgy smoothie and the coq10...... Hope ur taking it easy Hun and not long until you meet ur special lil LO now xx

Amy - thanks for ur encouraging words and yer hopefully even if there aren't many follies there will be some good quality eggs after these supplements at least   Sorry about ur poor hair you poor thing hope as things settle down it thickens up - what are we putting our poor bodies through ey  Hope you enjoyed ur spinach pasta xxx

Hey Beccaboo - I know hopefully Wednesday's scan will show more positive results, the nurse said its early days and slow is best but just hoped for more like my previous cycles. God know re DP it's like he just doesn't get me anymore and like Sarah says about her DW he feels like it's all I think about and I have no hobbies, nothing. I don't know I just want it over either way so I can get on with my life and sort it out or have a purpose at last and plan for motherhood. I will listen to Zita in a minute p, chill out get a good nights sleep and pick myself up tomorrow and try to get a positive grip. It's my birthday next Tue, but family Neal at my fave fish restaurant on Sat so got that to look forward to. What's a booja booja choc treat?! Glad ur DH is looking after you with ur yummy face tea and ur getting ur gym sessions in before stims xx

Thanks everyone, seriously ur messages have really helped me tonight more than you know - love you all


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clementine ladies  
Goldie this is exciting news! Mind you, I'll be joining everyone else in hoping it doesn't really take days  come on little goldie! 
Nickynack I'm sorry you've had a hard day. That sinking feeling when you're at a scan and it's not what you'd hoped for ... that's a horrible feeling isn't it. I started cycling when I was your age and I also have low AMH but I seriously never got as many as 16 follies, even little ones! You are doing so well. In a way I hope they don't all grow cos what you really want is a few to get big and strong and mature. That is still very much on the cards for you, lovely, so keep positive. As for DP ... He does seem to have his moments when you're trying to focus on treatment, doesn't he. It's like he doesn't cope with your attention being on yourself more. But all you've been through seems to show that he really does care, even if he's got a naff way of showing it sometimes! 
Sarah I'm glad you're well and truly on the band wagon now  I hope dr surprises you by not being as bad as you think. And sorry to hear it's tough going with DW. It can all play havoc with our relationships can't it. But you two seem to be made of strong stuff so you'll get through I'm sure. 
Beccaboo it's good to know you're still steaming along happily in dr ... and eating many yummy things  granola is one of my fave things but I've never tried making it. I to love coconut in pretty much any form. 
Amy you sound like you are enjoying the single life for the time being at least  spinach and pasta is exemplary! Please tell me there was dessert! I hope DP isn't too stressed about the closed road on his return. 
Smiley, you have stingy injections tomorrow don't you? I hope it all goes really well. 
Hello to everyone I've missed  
AFM thanks for all the crochet compliments  I am currently making coasters out of a really lovely thick yarn I found in the US. It's more like a kind of string really but it's amazing colours and gives a lot of texture when you crochet with it so I love it. So I am making sets of 6 coasters in little baskets. There are a few birthdays coming up so it's helpful to be making something I can give away  
I am feeling better this evening but it's been a tough old weekend. My friend who got pg really soon after her wedding in the autumn is 16 weeks now so had a gender scan this weekend. Mostly I'm fine with it all now but just occasionally it all hits me again. Dh is deep in helping his mum sort things after his dad's death and we have the funeral next week, so it doesn't feel like we will be in a position to talk seriously about adoption for a while yet  and of course I still hope for the natural miracle. So it all feels a bit directionless at the moment, and I'm so aware that I'm not getting any younger  but all we can do is keep moving forward, hoping and praying, I guess. And having you lot to talk to cheers me up along the way


----------



## KALM

Morning CC's.

For those not on the closed social media group, and who remember qwerkily, she just had her baby boy at 36w5. They named him Aldous Benjamin and he weighed 6lb 4oz.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks for the update Kalm. Congrats to Qwerkily  Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, How are you feeling today? I hope you are having a better day. Will be thinking of you at scan day tomorrow and have everything crossed that everything will be just fine. Lovely you have a meal out planned on Saturday, its nice to have these things planned to look forward to. Oh Booja Booja, is a dairy free brand of chocolates, they pretty expensive but I had some as a gift and they are really nice. xx

Goldie, thinking of you, I hope things are moving and its not too much waiting around. I also hope everything goes well and not long until lo is in your arms. xx

Muchmore, I love the sound of the crochet coasters  Perhaps after the funeral you can see how things are with DH and whether you both feel ready to discuss adoption route. There is always something along the way isnt there that tests us or we have to deal with. Lifes challenges! xx

kalm, its lovely to hear Querkilys news, how far you have all come from last April/May when we started. makes me smile and happy. 

Pancake day....I feel pretty excited that its pancake day. Im on the Feb/March buddies board and there a few suggestions of toppings flying around. Im going for healthy pancakes tonight made with protein powder, banana's (sorry, Im obviously banana crazy at the moment!) eggs. They make really fluffy pancakes and are so yummy. I think I will go with some coyo coconut yoghurt as a side/topping and some frozen berries. Anyone else going pancake crazy? xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo very sneaky not telling dh what was in the loaf!   I am a big fan of pancakes but it will be lemon & sugar ones for me tonight x   

Kalm lovely to hear news of another cc baby, I wonder what happened to some of the other ladies who started out with us last year, especially the pregnant ladies like emelda & babyninja..........hopefully it won't be long before you are announcing news of your lo's arrival x  

Muchmore the coasters sound lovely, you are very talented   It must be really tough at the moment with dh having to sort out the funeral   I am really hoping for a natural miracle for you x  

Nickynack I hope you are having a better day today & fx for good news at your scan tomorrow x  

Goldie I hope the induction goes well & you get to meet your lo very soon x  

Ljh is it your biopsy this week? if so I hope it goes well x  

Smileycat good luck with the injections tomorrow, I hope they don't sting too much x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I failed miserably with post gym treats last night & just had a couple of clementines even though there was a melt in the middle chocolate pudding in the fridge, not sure if I will gym tonight but I will definitely have pancakes


----------



## lillieb87

hello there girls...

Amy....clementines....afta a gym session!! did u make it to the gym 2nite? any news on whether dp can get home sooner?? sorry about the hair issues...I hav very fine hair an struggle to do much with it...extension sometimes have to go in...great idea to use poochs hair!! does he shed much?

beccaboo....healthy pancakes haha that's a first! how's the Dr going? any symptoms yet?? 

kalm...not long now huni!! any signs of lo shifting?? thanks for the update on qwerkily..on that note not sure if anyone can remember fay......she is now pregnant with twins...

Sarah...how is Dr going? hope u enjoyed ur Monday off? sorry u an dw are havin a hard time it is very difficult when going through it as a lot of things in daily life are affected!! we are very lucky we hav 5 frozen an a whole fresh cycle still funded an I said to dh about possibly not being able to do another fresh...he couldn't understand why! errr because I hav to eat sleep an breath it an it makes me feel pants....altho we do it as we imagine the end result!!

muchmore ur posts are soooooo late!! sorry uve not felt 100% recently...limbo isn't a nice place to be sometimes an sounds like u are juggling lots at the moment! keep ur chin up! I along with Amy will pray for ur natural miracle....the coasters sound fab by the way!

Nickynack come on hun u can do this!! fx for tomorrow for u! on my 2nd cycle my follies on day 6 were small an few an altho the plan was to drop my dose...they had no choice but to keep it high! quality over quantity remember....I neva used to believe that until it proved right for me!!

amoeba hope things are good with u an ur bumping along xx

goodie I hope the induction goes well....bet it all feels very overwhelming!

snowy hope u am baby lizzy are iOK?

Weasle are u an Tal ok?

smiley good luck for tomorrow hun....those nasty needles will b worth it...I hav a feeling!!

wildflower.....the snowdon sounds amazing...my nieces would LOVE it!! hope ur feeling a bit better afta some well needed family time x

hello anyone I have missed!! 

well sorry for not posting in a while although been reading along...been studying hard again...finished reading one book an assignment completed.... all in 2 weeks!! I soooo want to pass my next 3 exams in June! not much else to report really except lots of baby news an pics etc being shoved in my face at work...grrr would hav been by due date tom if my first tx worked an af is due along with the babies news n pics....recipe for disaster me thinks!! I know we hav all had to face this around this time as we all cycled together....I sound so bitter sometimes!! I am.happy for all the ladies on here tho I can assure u!! 

pancakes were off the menu 2nite as am on ww but they are now back on the menu afta dh insisted....a little bit of what u fancy can't hurt...right??

hav a busy weekend with meeting up for coffee wit a lady I met on here who just so happens to live at the bottom of my street almost! followed by future bro in law celebrations for his bday..hoping to finish my second assignment by the weekend!! 

xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Goldie hope tomorrow goes ok and little goodie makes an appearance soon xx

Kalm almost at due date 😊😊 xx

Lillie sounds like a busy time with assignments. It is hard at this one of year, even now I'm pregnant I still think about what could've been xx  

Amy disappointed in a way that after gym treat was fruit rather than cake/pudding but the fact it was clementines makes up for it xx 

Nickynack hope tomorrow is more positive. The fact you have so many follicles is a good thing despite them being small - it's amazing how quickly that can change. I had to have extra stims  on my second cycle to get a good enough response for my clinic to take me to ec; so hang on in there xx  

Beccaboo healthy pancakes sound fab - unfortunately I like my mums sweet pancakes caked in maple syrup but on a fruit binge so haven't had her make any xx

Muchmore the crochet coasters sound great and such a personalised gift to give someone xx

Nahla, Welsh and snowy hope you're all enjoying your time with newborns and getting settled in xx

  to you all xx 

Afm still battling low sugar but today managed not to have a hypo (3.9 was my lowest and a hypo is 3.5 so caught it in time) trying to use fruit and fruit juice to keep sugars up by lot dosing insulin for them. Think I've had 7 portions of fruit today not bad for someone who hates fruit. Another class know I'm pregnant as one of the students was told by someone else so asked; obviously I can't deny it as can't hide bump and wore maternity clothes today that make me look even bigger but OMG I was so comfy all day 😀😀 can't wait until Friday as then we break up for a week so hoping to get some decent sleep during that week as constantly shattered - can't get comfy! Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone

Hey Lillie nice to hear from you and ur ok 😘 glad the studying is going ok and I feel ur pain a lady at my work has just left on maternity leave and there was a presentation but I couldn't face it and made sure I had some house visits at the sane time as all I could think was it should be me and why did my body reject my BFP from my first go   But yea like you say WE can do this and hopefully some more of my follies will join in the race and ur next cycle will soon come round xx

Hi Beccaboo - I'm feeling a bit better today thanks, had a v relaxing acupuncture sesh where I drifted off 😴 ha ha! Ooh the booja booja treats sound yum - have they all gone now 😋😁 hope ur DR injections are going ok my lovely and ur so good with ur healthy pancakes - I had 3 naughty ones like Amy all with sugar and lemon 😋☺  Xx

Hi Amy hope you enjoyed ur sugar and lemon pancakes that's what I have had too and feel it's a clear winner 😋👍🏼😁 I think they are well deserved after ur gym and clementines yest xx

Hi Muchmore - I know I'm a bit confused really as to how I have got 16 follies as I have only ever had 9 max? I keep wondering if I heard her wrong but DP says it's what she said? I will ask more questions tomorrow as I was a bit stressed out with it all yest   but yes I agree I hope less start to grow and I have more mature juicy ones - thanks for ur lovely encouraging words, they have reassured my weary head   and ur right about DP I think he does care but doesn't always show it and isn't to good with coping with stressful situations   I'm so grateful for ur support esp as you are going thro such a tough time what with ur poor DH loosing his dad and ur adoption plans been put on hold as a result. Our age is a factor in all of this, life is so cruel. Keep ur chin up lovely and we are all here for you as you are for us   Xxx

Ameoba - I too had 19 days worth of stims on my last cycle as they took their time so not looking at EC if it happens before next Fri, so like you say hopefully they start to grow soon. Glad you are now comfy in ur maternity clothes, sod it I say if they make you look bigger - you are a lovely pg lady 😘 xxx

Goldie - hope things go well for you and things start moving Hun   Xxx

Smiley hope ur ok Hun and hope the injections aren't to painful tomorrow   Xx

Kalm fab news on qwerkily hope ur LO starts to make their way soon too - hope ur resting up and taking it easy xxx

So scan no 2 tomorrow please please please let there be some more bigger follies to join my lonely 2   Off to watch Happy Valley - will check in tomorrow - love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## KALM

Evening ladies 

Believe me I know how many of you feel, happy at those of us with little ones/about to have little ones, but sad to mark what would have been your due dates if things had been different. I was in the same place in early March last year, and pretty much a year ago today I had just started bleeding in the 2ww after my FET and was feeling so desolate.  I believe things will change for you just like they did for me.  I'm holding out that this is the year things turn around for so many of you, with another cluster of baby clementines being born October/November time! 

Nickynack, good luck for your scan tomorrow.. Slow and steady and fab quality will win the race!

Lillie, go you with your studying and another assignment done  

Amoeba, do you have a pump so you can always look to see what your levels are, or do you have to do manual checks all day? Glad you are managing to just about keep things under control. Yay for a week of resting during half term! I was lucky I didn't get much first trimester tiredness, but most ladies seem to so I can imagine you can't wait for the break. I know with my 3rd tri tiredness the Xmas holidays were the best thing.

Amy, yes I wondered what happened to emelda and babyninja too... Made me smile you had clementines for pud yesterday! 

Beccaboo, did you enjoy your pancakes? We had gluten free ones, cooked in coconut oil which made them really tasty! Had one with butter and honey, and one with maple syrup. 

Much more, will you have to travel far for your father in laws funeral?. I hope your DH is not finding it too hard to help his mum sort out stuff.. Tough times. The coasters in baskets sound cute. I saw these cute crocheted monkey curtain tie-backs on etsy that I want to buy!

Smiley, good luck with the last LIT tomorrow! 

AFM, met up with 3 NCT ladies and their babes today which was nice. Am more than ready for mine to turn up now! He was extra wiggly in the night which made me a bit worried as he is not normally that active in the night, but I think I'm just extra susceptible to worrying at the moment. Feeling a bit pressured/stressed by DP's mum contacting almost every day to see how things are, any signs yet, saying she wants him to hurry up etc.. I know she's just excited but still.. My mum has called a few times to see how I'm doing but not in a way to make me feel pressured in the same way.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs  
That is such lovely news about qwerkily and Fay! I am so pleased for them both. And Aldous is a very distinguished name  
Nickynack so glad you're feeling brighter today. I have everything crossed for you tomorrow. 
All this talk of exotic pancakes made me feel jealous ... I have come up north to see my goddaughter and her parents for a few days and so the sum total of my pancake experience was Burger King pancakes and syrup on the train! They lacked a certain something but were the best I could do! 
Thanks for all your kind words. In my better moments I do believe we will see our hopes and prayers answered in some way. I just wish the waiting was easier  
The coasters went down a treat With my friend, as did the Harry Potter merchandise for my goddaughter


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm I am on a pump but it doesn't monitor sugar levels, only a continuous glucose monitor does that, so I have to do finger pricks of which I average 12 a day - my poor fingers ☹ I'm tired as I can't get comfy for longer than an hour at a time so keep waking up to move position, lying on my side has always caused my back to ache and I can't sleep on back....I have ordered a pregnancy pillow so hoping that will help alleviate some of the aches. Xx.  Aww hope baby kalm comes soon android hat you don't feel too pressured over the next few days xx


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, I borrowed a dream genie pregnancy pillow from a friend and it certainly helped me get more comfortable sleeping, so hopefully one will help you too. Because there is a support but that goes behind your back you can kind of sleep part way on your back, knowing the support won't let you fully lie on your back which could cause issues.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Kalm, good to know the pillows help.  Not sure when it will arrive but think either weekend or early next week. Am also considering getting a bump support band as on feet a lot at work and have massive back issues anyway so think it might help a bit - something to look at next week when I have some time xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie lovely to hear from you & great that fay is pregnant   you are so good with your studying, I still haven't done my ACCA work experience records, it is the only thing stopping me from being a qualified accountant & it has been a couple of years since I finished the exams, I made the mistake of phoning to ask how long I had to submit the records & they said indefinitely which didn't help!   sorry to hear about your thinning hair   the dachshund isn't really shedding but she is long haired so I figured she could be clipped & I could have a hair piece!   you definitely deserved pancakes last night, I hope you enjoyed them x  

Amoeba great that you are able to wear your comfy maternity clothes for work, not long now until half term & hopefully you can catch up on some sleep, I hope the pregnancy pillow will help x  

Nickynack great that you enjoyed acupuncture, I really hope the scan today goes well x  

Kalm lovely that you met up with some other ladies & their babies   I'm sorry dp's mum is stressing you, hopefully your lo will make an appearance very soon x  

Muchmore well done for getting pancakes despite your busy day of travelling   I hope you have a nice time with your friend & god daughter x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

I went to the gym last night & had pancakes with lemon & sugar when I got home   I finally had an email from my clinic to say a tsh level of 2.86 is fine & there is no evidence to suggest a level of <2.5 is any better than a level <4.5 which seems to go against everything everyone else has been told   any thoughts on what I should do now? I will ask what they think at Coventry when I get my results & follow up call but am feeling confused especially with the hair loss, very cold hands & feet & not very good nails which all seem to be a sign of thyroid issues   what supplements is anyone else taking? I am currently taking pregnacare, coq10 & vegetarian omega 3 & have just ordered some selenium but wonder if there is anything else I should take? any advice gratefully received


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning lovely ladies,

Hi Lillie, I'm feeling really well on DR. I really hope its working as I'm full of energy, no headaches, hot flushes, plus my skin is really good. :/ From memory though I didn't have any side effects last two rounds. You are lucky to have frozen, FET cycles feel easier than fresh, still nerve racking etc but lovely that you don't have the EC pressure this time round. When do you start again?
Lovely you met a lady from here, I'm currently arranging to meet a friend I met on FF who also lives really near, she's lovely and she is now expecting - miracle natural pregnancy. I hope I get preg on this round so I wont be far behind her 

Amoeba, sounds like you really are battling with your low blood sugar  Keep up the fruit intake, its got to be the better kind of sugar to have  Glad you wore some comfy clothes, better than feeling uncomfy I'm sure, I know if I just have a bit of a bloat on and i'm in a tight work skirt I cant wait to get home and take it off, PJ's on! cant we just go to work in PJ's! haha

Hi Nickynack, I'm limiting myself to just one little chocolate a day because they are expensive and hardly get many I try to make them last. Very tempting to scoff them all in one go though! I have been thinking about you today and really really hope the scan goes ok and there is some progress happening. As ladies have said, a lot can change from scan to scan and I agree that steady progress is best. xx   

Hi Muchmore, least you joined in on the pancake fun! maybe you can make your own today instead! have a lovely few days with your goddaughter and glad she liked the Harry Potter bits. xx

Hi Amy, glad you got results back now. I don't know much about these tests but sounds like its so confusing when you hear lots of different things on levels. I've been taking the CoQ10 daily, I purchased some maca powder but not consistent with taking it, and I have royal jelly in the form of a spread from Apitherapy health which kalm pointed me in the direction of, its the apimist spread and I have a little on a rice cake, its a 'different' taste but I quite like it now. I don't know how these work in terms of TSH levels though. xx

Hi kalm, I had my pancakes yes, so nice  I too used coconut oil, makes them taste really nice doesn't it. Hope MIL doesn't put too much pressure on you, is she likely to make a lot of appearances when baby Kalm arrives or will she let you and DH settle at home. xx

Hi to all.
xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Just a quick one from me. I'm still reading all your news and keeping everything crossed for those cycling again.

Lizzie and I are fine. Motherhood is definitely harder than I ever imagined. It's hard not to worry if you're doing things ok, feeding them enough etc but we'll get there!

X x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi snowy, lovely you popped on to say hi.  Have been wondering how you and Lizzie are.  I'm sure you are doing a brilliant job, I guess it's just settling into a routine. Thanks for keeping everything crossed for us.  take care xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone

So 2nd scan done and I don't know where 14 follicles came from on my last scan but I actually only have 7!!!!   - right ovary 4 follies under 10ml and left ovary 1 x 14ml, 1 x 12 ml and 1 under 10ml. So not great at all because if the 2 larger ones get near 20ml they will want me to go to EC - how can I go to EC with 2 bleeding follicles only? I just hope and pray that the other start to grow do I may have more of a chance - what if I onl go with 2 to EC and there are a) no eggs b) the eggs are poor quality c) no eggs fertilize as I only have 1/2 collected   I can't stand this I feel like I am going nuts and can't handle this. How am I supposed to stay positive and calm with these poor results   Sorry AFM post but I just feel so lost 😔


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack try to stay positive lovely, you have 7 follies that are developing, a lot can still change & there is time for the smaller ones to catch up   Slow & steady is good & hopefully your body is putting all its energy in to getting you some good quality eggs x    

Snowy it is lovely to hear from you, I'm sorry motherhood seems harder than you imagined but I'm sure you are doing a great job x  

Beccaboo thanks for the details of what you are taking, I find that bourn leave you to your own devices quite a lot & I am surprised by what they said about tsh levels because one of the ladies on my clinic board said the same Dr had told her tsh should be below 2.5   Hope you are still symptom free on dr, not too long now until you start stims x


----------



## IloveWesties

H ladies having a busy week so apologies for lack of posts. Hope you're all OK. I've been trying to keep up with posts x

NickyNack - I just read your post and wanted to give you a virtual hug  I know it's hard not to compare cycles to each other and also to think in terms of numbers but in my experience and when reading all the stories on here, slow and steady growth with fewer eggs collected actually seems to be better in terms of egg quality and positive outcomes. Just look at me - they collected 20 eggs on my second cycle, 17 of which were mature and none of the five blasts that we froze (or the 6th that we transferred) have worked for us so far! I'm convinced it was a dodgy batch and if we have to do a third fresh cycle (which, if I'm being honest with myself, I'm pretty sure we will have to do) then I'll be looking to lower the stim dose in order to try and get fewer but better quality eggs. Anyway, when's your next scan? Are they adjusting your dose? What stim drug are you on and what dose? Keep calm and carry on honey x


----------



## IloveWesties

Here you go NickyNack


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Amy I know I have 7 but just wish they were all at the same sort of growth size as it scared me her saying they may go to EC with just 2 follies but hopefully tonight's stims and thur's night stims will kick the others into action    

Ha ha thanks Westies I love it!! I'm on 3 amps of merinol in both legs and cetrotide in my tummy - I am on the max dose and they can't really tweak this as the growth rate may even be slower   this IVF rollacoaster sucks!!!! Thanks for my virtual hug and yer ur right about fewer eggs but better quality and if all 7 follies were ok I'd be happy with that so hopefully things will change soon. Fx for you this time on a top batch of embies   Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

NickyNack - I know you will have heard this a hundred times before but try to think quality over quantity. I'm sorry if that's totally frustrating and the wrong thing to say.   There is time for the smaller ones to catch up a little - I hope that they do.

Amy - I am surprised by what your clinic have said re: TSH too. My clinic isn't the most forward-thinking and they like TSH to be <2.5. Can you ask for clarification? I'm taking CoQ10 and omega 3, plus a handful of brazil nuts every day for the selenium.

Snowy - Glad you are both well  It's hard not to worry about every little thing but I'm sure you're doing a fabulous job! 

Beccaboo - Aw it would be lovely if you and your FF friend were pregnant together  everything crossed. It's great that you're feeling so well during DR. 

Kalm - Hope DP's mum isn't stressing you out too much. You know that family, friends etc are all just excited but it's hard listening to them pester. 

lillie - Good luck with all the studying, hope you get a break in there somewhere. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok. I'm hard at work this week and still trying to get a walk in every day so I'm feeling tired. 6 days into DR and also 6 days caffeine free though (not counting chocolate of course!) so doing well.


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, sending lots of hugs and stimming vibes to those follies. I know it's hard. I only went into EC last year with 4 follies (possibly 5 but they didn't get an egg from that naughty follie!!). You only need one egg for that BFP and I'm confident you will have eggs. When are you planned for EC again? You have two days for a further growth spurt in time for Friday's scan. Xx

Hi Amy, I really liked clinic but yes Bourne do kind of leave you to it don't they! Oh yes Amy, seen Sarah's post about Brazil nuts, I eat them two, just had my 4 Brazil's for the day!  

Hi Westies, I love the little pic! 

Hi Sarah, good work with the caffeine free. And no headaches I presume? That's brilliant. I guess keeping busy at work has advantages of keeping your mind busy and occupied. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Beccaboo I was a horrible person for the first two days but I think I'm ok now  I have a good decaff coffee for the mornings and I've replaced my cola habit with a lemonade instead.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack try to remain positive. 7 is still a good number and the others could come up. I've gone to ec with 3 follicles showing on scan yet there were more when they went in. Keep thinking positive thoughts xxx    

Sarah great news on caffeine free and glad dr are going ok for you xx

Snowy glad things are going well with Lizzie, I'm certain you'll be doing a fab job and will have no need to worry xx

  to all the ccs and hope you're all well xxx

Afm went out for tea from work with a few of the other science teachers which was nice; added bonus earlier in the day was one of the students made a model electrical circuit out of cake and gave me a slice - a proper sugar hit and just what was needed 😄😄 xx only 2 more days then I can rest and had a message to say delivery arrives tomorrow, which has to be pregnancy pillow as only thing I've ordered - so here's hoping for a better sleep xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks cc's for ur encouragement   it really helps  

Sarah - glad you have managed to swap to decaf coffee and lemonade instead of coke - good work 👍🏼  I'm not too sure re TSH levels as I guess mine must be ok as nothing mentioned   I eat Brazil nuts tho too and have macca powder in my smoothie and 400 mg of coq10. Ur right tho it is I guess quality over quantity so hopefully my few follies have decent eggs esp after my supplants I have been taking this time   Xx

Beccaboo - yer I know re few follies but 2 just seems little hope, so hopfully the rest will catch up so I at least have a couple more   not sure re my EC, all depends to be honest on the next few days. My clinic do ECs on Monday, Wednesday's and Fridays, so I'm thinking it will be next Wed or hopefully next Friday. Glad ur DR injections are going ok and you feel ok and I'm not sure I would have ur self control re the expensive chocs   Thanks for thinking about me today you sweetie 😘 xx

Ameoba - it's reassuring to hear about you going to EC with 3 follies and then another popping up - did they collect any eggs on that go and were any any good and fertilise? Glad you had a nice tea with ur colleagues and hope ur pg pillow helps you have a lovely long sleep this weekend Hun   X

Healthy salmon salad with watercress and just prepared some overnight porridge which has full fat milk, organic oats, organic coconut yoghurt and then leave it in the fridge and in the morning I add a mixture of seeds, chopped Brazil nuts and some berries - it's yummy 😋 plus DP still,asking our morning smoothies so hope all this protein and healthy food is helping my follies grow   Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

On all 3 cycles I had eggs fertilise...cycle 1 (3 follicles on scan) 4 eggs 2 fertilised, cycle 2 (3 follicles on scan) 5eggs 1fertilised, cycle 3 (3 follicles on scan but one was only 16mm) 3 eggs 2 fertilised....cycle 1 and cycle 3 were the ones that I had mc and cp with. On those 2 cycles the eggs that didn't fertilise were because they were immature. On cycle 2 it was exhusbands sperm that reduced the fertilisation rate! Keep positive xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all

Thanks for your good luck messages. LIT went as well as it could today. Was very painful but just tried to block it out and focus on the wall!  I had to make up the time at work , so I've only just got in from work.  

Nicky, just to reiterate what everyone else has said, it is quality over quantity So keep doing what you can to improve the quality - extra protein, supplements etc. Sending big hugs as I know its easier said than done! 

Amy - If your TSH is over 2.5 and you have other symptoms I would push for thyroxine. 

Beccaboo/Sarah - sounds like you are both taking DR in your stride. I'm so pleased it's started so well for you both. 

That's all from me for now. I am exhausted and my head is spinning. Gonna have some soup and head to bed. Will post more personals tomorrow

Night night
x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello all!
Nickynack I am just popping on to say that when I was 39 and. 2 months I did a cycle where I got 7 follicles, 7 eggs collected, 6 fertilised and 3 blasts. So you're still looking very good. And actually your follies aren't that far apart in size. So keep going, keep smiling and keep believing this can absolutely be your time. Those eggs have had a lot of nourishment put into them and that makes them better and stronger than any you've had before. 
Right ... night all


----------



## NickyNack

Hi all just had some friends over tonight for a slow cooker stew so popping on quick - v quiet on her today!!  

Hey Smiley sorry ur LIT was painful you poor thing but glad it went ok and how awful you had to make the time up at work after going through that - bet you wanted to get home and in ur pjs   Thanks for ur post and yes hopefully with the supplements I should start least get 1 decent egg - surely   Xx

Ameoba and Muchmore thanks for ur encouragement means a lot esp as you both are a similar age to me with fewer follies than normal - gives me a lot of hope and feel that I can be positive   Do hopefully my scan to tomorrow will show the others have grown a bit more and there is the weekend for them to grow too so keeping everything crossed and trying to stay calm with PMA xx

Hope everyone else is ok I'll pop on tomorrow with more posts I'm so tired today so going to get an early night xxx


----------



## Goldielocks80

Evening CC's

Just a quick one! Baby Evie was born today after a long 2 day induction/labour....totally worth it- she's gorgeous! Weighed in at 7lbs 4oz- can't believe we got there! 

Will update myself on your posts very soon! Lots of love cxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hoorah and congrats Goldie! And welcome to the world, baby Evie  
Nickynack I forgot to say last night ... all that was without taking any supplements or working on egg quality at all, so you're in a better place than I was all round!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats Goldie and welcome to the world Evie xx🤗

Kalm any news on baby kalm? Xx

Nickynack everything crossed for your scan today xx 

Hope all the CCs have a good day xx

Afm last working day for a week   Pregnancy pillow arrived yesterday - what a revelation I got 2 lots of 3hrs sleep where as before I was up every hour, now can't wait to get back to bed for more comfy sleep ☺😃😃


----------



## KALM

Why oh why have I been awake since 6am.. I'm on maternity leave for goodness sake! I'm not even normally awake naturally at this time when I'm at work.

Goldie, huge congrats on baby Evie! I love the name. Sorry induction took so long but I'm sure you don't care now she is safely in your arms. I really don't know how you coped with all the waiting after your due date, I'm only one day past mine and it's already driving me mad!

Amoeba, fab news you got better sleep with the pillow  I hope your last day at work for a week is ok, then a lovely week of relaxation.. Yay!

NickyNack, good luck for today and keeping that PMA.. Never easy when hormones are everywhere due to the drugs! Keep looking at yourself in the mirror and telling yourself this is your time and you will get there, even if the road is a bit windier than you'd thought or hoped it would be. You can do this! 

smiley, sorry LIT was so painful and you had to work so late to make up hours. I hope you had a lovely sleep to recover from both. Fingers crossed that is no more LIT for you ever.. Well unless you decide in future to try for no. 2!

Beccaboo, I sent you a message on ** messenger for the paradise bar recipe.. Not sure if you got it? I would love to see the courgette and banana loaf recipe if you were able to share it?

Sarah, well done on the caffeine cut down!

So due date has been and gone...I had acupuncture yesterday and she did the points to help stimulate labour, but only just more than a gentle nudge. She attached almost like mini jump leads to one pair of points and passed some electric current through it to give a bit more Oomph! I'm going back on Monday if little one has not arrived and she'll do the points full on with the jump leads on 4 pairs of points instead of the 1. She said she felt like baby was "cooked" but that it was my body not quite ready to let go yet. I thought it was an interesting comment also that much as we want our little ones here, for 9 months we've wanted to keep them safe and inside us, particularly with IVF and what we went through and being worried about MC's etc.. So sometimes it can take our bodies a bit longer to relax and let them go. She said most of her IVF ladies do go over their due dates, which I found reassuring. 

Hi to westies (any more interview feedback?), Amy, wildflower, much more, LJH, snowy, nahla and Welsh. Did I miss anyone?...


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick one from me....am.still half asleep an s
hav to b at work in 45 mins!

goodie congrats huni enjoy these first few special days!!

amoeba..a week off..heaven! glad the pillow is improving things 

kalm....hope ur not too uncomfortable an baby arrives soon...maybe valentines day?? xx


----------



## Smileycat

Goldie - that is great news. Good weight and such a beautiful name for your miracle girl! Enjoy every moment. X


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning,

Just a quick one....

Goldie, huge congrats, wondering how you have been getting on. Love the name Evie. So pleased for you.   

Nickynack. Good luck for you scan today. I hope there has been some nice steady growth and its all looking good. You are doing everything you can.   Keep us updated.

Hi kalm, I didn't realise I had a message but just looked and yes I have it thanks. I might make those this weekend. When I get home tonight I shall send you the same back for the courgette and banana loaf. xx Any time now for you then, maybe it will be valentines day  xx

Hi everyone else, hope you all doing ok. Glad its Friday.  Not much to report, still DR, still feeling ok and should start stimms next Thursday. My baseline scan is next Tuesday. Hoping for a nice thin lining.  xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Goldie massive congratulations on the arrival of baby Evie       such a lovely name, I bet she is perfect! x  

Nickynack wishing you lots of luck for your scan today x  

Sarah I hope the dr & caffeine withdrawal is going well, you definitely still need chocolate, the onestop shop had mini chocolate orange segments in bags for sale the other day & because they have orange in them I think you can have them guilt free!  

Amoeba only one more day until half term, great that the new pillow seemed to help with having a better nights sleep x  

Beccaboo I really like Bourn but they don't seem to give much advise, if this fet is my last go with oe I want to give it the best chance   not long now until your baseline scan & things will start to get moving x  

Smileycat I am sorry the lit was so painful, I hope your are starting to recover   thank you for your thoughts on tsh, the fertility consultant is adamant that from a fertility point of view it is fine but they have now said if I am having symptoms with hairloss, rubbish nails & cold hands & feet I should speak to my gp, I think my gp will say they've done the blood test & it is fine but I think I will book an appointment & ask, it is confusing!  

Muchmore are you back from your friends now? I hope you had a nice time & things are going as well as they can with dh & the preparations for the funeral x  

Kalm I have a funny picture in my head of a heavily pregnant lady hooked up to jump leads to try & encourage her lo to arrive!   I hope things start moving, I think a valentines day baby would be lovely x  

Lillie I hope you made it to work on time, at least it is friday & hopefully you can have a bit of time to relax & have a lie in over the weekend x  

Hello to everyone else  

I had an email of my biopsy results from Coventry yesterday & they seems to suggest everything is normal & that my uNK count was 4.75% with the upper limit of normal being 5%, I have a follow up phone consultation on Tuesday evening to discuss the results & any suggestions they will make for the fet protocol so will ask about tsh just to get another opinion. Dp isn't going to be back until next weekend as he is trying to sort out some stuff with land whilst he is over there so I might have to buy myself something for valentines!   Went to the gym last night & had another clementine afterwards, a bit disappointed in myself as there is still a melt in the middle chocolate pudding in the fridge!


----------



## wildflower

Congrats goldie on your arrival she sounds gorgeous 

Nicky nack fx for scan today

Hi everyone!! Xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, That's great you got your biopsy results through and all is normal. Hopefully you can get some more info on the TSH results during your phone call consultation. When will you look to start your FET? Oh thought you would like to know that Sarah and I have got the Feb/March buddies board embracing the orangeness, hope it brings us luck. 

Hi Wildflower, Hope you have nice things planned for the weekend? Do you have follow up next week....Tuesday? If so its the same day as my scan appointment.

Cant wait until hometime now. This will be my last weekend before I start stimms. I love my weekend gym days. Plus one last long run tomorrow.  Oh well, all for a good cause plus I will be going gym beginning of next week, then it will be gentle yoga/body balance only but going on the basis of I only do what I feel is right. This is probably going to be my last attempt at this so trying to everything I can for this to work out. xx


----------



## NickyNack

Amy great news re ur biopsy results not long now till FET then? Xx

Goldie lovely news on the birth of ur very healthy daughter, enjoy motherhood Hun xxx

Hi everyone else xxxx


Just got back from my scan and my worse fears are starting to come true   I had the senior nurse to do my scan today who does the egg collections and transfers. She is usually very positive and encouraging but today was a different story. My mum came with me for support and the waiting room was packed with couples and ladies waiting for their scans and the more I was waiting the more anxious I was getting. So she called me through and we aren't in the usual scanning room but in the theatre room where the EC and ETs are done. She couldn't find my ovaries and kept saying it. She then said that they are very high up in my pelvis and will be really hard to collect any eggs from - I asked why they were and she said mine are higher up than normal people's but no one has ever said this before   She then said the ovary the hardest to get to was the one with the best follies but they hadn't grown that much since my last scan, by this point I was getting very upset and not taking much in at all. She said the ovary with the less action was easier to get to. I said what happens next?? She said will have to see how the scan goes on Monday and to keep going but the more cycles the less the drugs stimulate ovaries and they harden to the stims, and I'm in it for the long hall. She said hopefully the follies would fill up more and then pull my ovaries into a better position. I then burst into tears and just wanted to get out of there. Went into the waiting room to wait for my drugs and there just seemed to be all these young couples, lot younger than me and I just thought what am I doing here and had to get out - I waited for my drugs and ran out. My mum bless her was trying to say the right things but I really don't think there are any    What happens next week if they don't respond next week - will they abandon my cycle? And will they let me go again with such poor results this time?

To make matters worse my DPs brothers wife and fiancé came round last night for tea as I hardly see them anymore and feel really left out since me and DP had all our problems. The younger one is getting married next year, has just got a house and the older one said 'ooh you will be having a baby next'!!!!!! Then she went onto say that she had some sort of condition that meant she had pain in her ovaries mid way thro her cycle and could feel herself ovulating which is really painful or uncomfortable the older one then asked me if I thought she would get pg really easy? I had a presentation at work too today because I'm 40 next week with balloons and everything and it was all too much I know they meant well and anyone else Notting through this would have loved it but I feel too old to be on this position, I don't want to be 40 and not be a mum


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I am pleased to hear you & sarah are spreading the orange love     I hope you enjoy your gyming this weekend, be careful on your run as it is really cold here & I think it will be frosty! x  

Nickynack I'm sorry that the scan didn't go well today   try to focus on growing your follies, keep going with the hot waterbottle & protein & see how the scan goes on Monday, at my first ec they really struggled to access my ovaries & ended up tilting the bed & pushing down on my stomach with a funny cardboard shaped thing & eventually they managed ok, does your clinic do ec under ga? they will do everything they can to get your eggs   I know it is difficult, especially with all the drugs you are taking but you can do this x 

Wildflower how is the new job going now you have had a bit of time to settle in? I hope you are ok & that the follow up next week goes well x  

Kalm I hope baby Kalm doesn't keep you waiting too much longer x  

Hope everyone else is ok & has a nice weekend  

I decided it was too cold to get changed & go out to the gym so have stayed in drinking tea!   the clinic emailed & suggested I get my t3 & t4 levels checked so I am booked in for another blood test on Wednesday!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yippee orange love... I'm wearing my lucky peanut butter pants today.

Goldielocks - Huge congratulations on the birth of little Evie, fab news. Hope you are all well and enjoying getting to know each other. 

Amy - I'm glad your clinic are doing some more checks re: TSH, even if just to put your mind at rest. An elevated TSH on its own isn't always a problem; when mine came back high, I pestered and they checked my T4 as well because those two results together give you a better picture. Hope everything comes back ok for you. I have joined you with the staying in; I'd normally go for a long walk on my day off but I've felt so low on energy today.

NickyNack - Don't lose heart, keep going with the protein, the heat on your middle etc like Amy says. I, too, was wondering if your clinic did EC under general... if so, they can rummage about a lot more. My left ovary is difficult to get to, I think it's quite normal to have at least one that is more difficult than the other. I'm sorry to hear your DP's family have been insensitive and you've had that to deal with as well. 

Beccaboo - Have a lovely weekend, and enjoy your last long run. I know it's hard (I am feeling the same about giving up my coffee!) but it will be worth it. 

Kalm - Oh dear, 6 am, maybe practise for when LO arrives?  Interesting what your acupuncturist said about not wanting to let go yet.

Amoeba - Glad you got a better sleep last night.

Smileycat - Sorry to hear your LIT was so painful  fingers crossed it makes all the difference though.

Hi to everyone else, happy weekend you guys! Today I went round the shops and had a bit of lunch out with DW, a friend and our boys which was nice. It wore me out though so I spent the rest of the afternoon on the sofa with a blanket.  Maybe DR side effects are finally kicking in. I remember buserelin making me feel much more tired than stimms. I'm worried I haven't lost enough weight and that I'm unlikely to lose any more now I've actually started cycling  it's so easy to be paranoid that there's always something you're doing wrong.


----------



## IloveWesties

Goldie - huge congratulations!     One of my best friends has a little girl called Evie and she's a real cutie. I think it's a lovely name. Well done you and hope you're both doing OK x

NickyNack - sending you another big virtual hug   I'm sorry today was so difficult for you. I know you said the nurse was senior but from your account it didn't sound like she was particularly nice or positive! Ovaries can move around quite a bit, especially during stims so hopefully they'll be in a better position (or in an easier position for someone to scan!) by Monday. Don't give up hope just yet honey and take each day at a time. I hope you have lots of treats planned to distract you over the weekend x

KALM - thanks for asking after me  I've had a hectic week and my Dad's been visiting and staying with us for a few days too. I went for a second interview today for a job I really want (my favourite out of all the positions I've applied for to date). Over 100 people applied for the job - I was one of 9 selected for first interview and one of three brought back today for final interview. So, pretty chuffed to get to this point. Just have to remain patient (getting very used to waiting on all fronts!) and will find out early next week. I hope you manage to have a lie in tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else. I hope you're all OK. Westies xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies fingers crossed for the job xxx   

Nickynack     I feel the nurse could've been more positive about it all and the fact you've got follicles growing. My left ovary sits behind cervix ski s inaccessible but every ec they always get on t as it moves so keep positive and keep growing those follies xxxx    

Sarah hope afternoon on sofa has eased a bit of the tiredness xx

Amy hope you've had something nice to eat with your cup of tea xx

Kalm any progress today? Very interesting what acupuncturist said though 🤔🤔🤔 xx

Love that the orange love is spreading   xxx

  to all the CCs and hope you're all well xxx

Afm it's half term so a lovely week off   getting hair done tomorrow, looking after friends twins on Monday (along with my mum) whilst she is at funeral, hospital Wednesday (pancreas check) and mw Thursday so a busy week...but other than Monday I can get a longish lie - saying that anything past 545am is a long lie 😝 Xx


----------



## Nahla

Hallo lovely ccs, 
just wanted to say I keep reading but dont have much time to post atm... 

Nickynack, remember I sm 40 too and it worked for me! I had 3 fresh cycles and always used the same stimming dose and always got about the same amount of eggs so I dont think ovaries get used to it really. I am sure you will be fine, as westies said ovaries can move around quite a bit. and maybe you need some more stimming days like weshweasel if I remember right... finally her cycle was successful so dont guve up hope yet! 

x


----------



## Nahla

forgot to say: went to hospital as I still have pain and turns out there is blood leftt in my uterus that does not come out. got oxytocine i.m. ( ouch) and after that twice blood came out. still dont know if that was completely have to go back to hospitsl on monday. hope I dont need scratch....


----------



## KALM

Nahla, sorry to hear you've had to go back to hospital, I hope Monday shows the blood has all gone. Have you told your "man friend" about the twins arrival? What has been his reaction? Will you try to see him in a few weeks?

Amoeba, hope the hair is looking lovely!  if you plan to try to breast feed I'd recommend getting maternity tops that are also nursing tops.. There are a lot out there that are dual purpose and now I wish I'd got those to help save a bit of money now.

Westies, I'M ROOTING FOR YOU TO BE *NUMBER ONE* this time! Enough of coming second,it's time for this to be your time and for you to get this job as it's the one you've liked the sound of the most.

Sarah, hope you are feeling better for your restful afternoon on the sofa yesterday.

NickyNack, do not give into your fears my dear! Don't listen to that voice in your head telling you it's all going to go wrong. Be positive that your follies are doing great and that when it comes to EC they will be able to get those eggs, even if some are a bit tricky, and you'll get a good fertilisation rate, and even if worst case there is only one embryo, it will be that special one that is all you need. Tell your body how it is going to be. Stay strong, you can do this, you have been through so much you can deal with the ups and downs of this cycle too, because you are a strong lady on her way to being a mummy. Your nurse didn't sound great to me, not very encouraging at all, perhaps she was having a bad day herself.

Amy, I'm glad to hear your biopsy was clear.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Smileycat

*Kalm* - Hope you're well lovely. I'm hoping your baby boy will make an appearance for valentines day! 

*Amoeba* - glad the pregnancy pillow has improved your sleep. How many weeks are you now? Any joy managing your low blood sugar levels? Enjoy your week of relaxation.

*Beccabooo* - you seem to be sailing through DR. FX for for a nice thin lining for your scan on Tuesday. I know it's hard when you're so passionate about training to scale back for treatment. These small sacrifices will be worth it. Your body needs any extra energy it has to prepare for a baby. 

*Amy* - Aw! Your DP will have to make it up to you on his return. You're so funny re Kalm's "jump leads/acupuncture session" I lol'd! I'm so pleased that your biopsy results are normal, that must be a relief. Good luck for your consult on Tuesday (and blood test) , the second opinion on your TSH and symptoms will be useful too. That chocolate pud in the fridge has your name on it!! Go get it!

*Nickynack* - Please, please, please do not give up. You can do this. Yes, some collections can be tricky, but they will do everything they can to collect those eggs, perhaps by GA if necessary. That nurse sounds awfully negative. It WILL work, you WILL get to EC - keep saying it to yourself or in the mirror until you start believing it. You're doing everything you can to make this cycle a success and we're all here for you. 

*Sarah* - I hear you re giving up coffee. I treat myself to a "real" one once a week. I think that's ok and keeps me sane. Sorry the buserelin is making you tired. I do hope you're finding time to rest up before you start stimming. Don't worry about weight loss, just continue eating healthily. You have been very focussed and so I'm sure you're fine, lovely. I know what you mean though, with the paranoia. I worry whether I've eaten the right thing, undertaken enough exercise, had sufficient sleep. I blame all the drugs and Google!

*Westies *- FX crossed for this final interview, I really admire your determination and patience. 

*Nahla *- thank you for taking the time to read and post, you must be very busy. So sorry to read that you were in hospital. FX for good news on Monday. Hope your lovely babies are well and that you're getting lots of help.

LJH -Are you all set for your next trip to Spain?

Lillie - How are you getting on honey? Not long until you receive your results!

I do wonder what happened to Emelda and Babyninja. Has anyone heard from them? We've all come so far since last May. CC babies have arrived healthy and well, more on the way and here's praying for more miracle babies this year 

AFM, I had my baseline scan on Thurs and it was ok, nice thin lining no nasty cysts or anything. I have intralipids on Monday and my next scan on Tuesday. I had a bit of a wobble with the steroids this week as they made me nauseous, but I'm having more healthy snacks and drinking more water which seems to be helping. MY DH is away for the w/e with his friends so I'm spending valentines day with a friend who recently split up with her DH. That said, he was good hubby and bought me roses and chocolates before he left. 

Have a lovey valentines' weekend everyone!

Orange love and positivity to you all.

   
x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hi Smileycat glad scan went well and fingers crossed for Tuesday's scan. Still struggling with the sugar levels and had 2 hypo attacks yesterday one was 2 hours after a bacon roll and a biscuit for which I took no insulin - I also wasn't active as was in the hairdressers! Today I am 14+1 😊😊 xx

Kalm a few of the tops I've bought are nursing tops but I won't be bf - personal reasons. Got hair chopped yesterday, it was an ear length bob now it's a messy crop X any sign of you baby boy yet? Xx

Happy valentines to you all and hope you all have a fab day xx mine will be spent looking at play mats and a support belt for my back 😀 Xx


----------



## LJH80

Morning ladies, I'll need to catch up a bit as behind but congratulations Goldie, glad Evie arrived eventually and is beautiful.

Nickynack sorry you are having a stressful time, I know how you feel as went to EC first time around with very few follies and only got 2 eggs and second time 6 but lost some as got too big, it's such a horrible feeling but I am really hoping things works out for you. Gearing up for my 3rd attempt and again this is on my mind but I am sure you will kick themselves into action soon

Kalm, ameoba, lillie, Amy, Beccaboo, nahla, muchmore, smiley, Sarah, westies (I pm you) and everyone else I hope you are all good and doing well?

Afm we have been in Spain again which was lovely and warm, I had my NK biopsy and also the ERA biopsy which was super super painful - horrible! But apparently my lining is excellent and perfect so that's good, I've just got to wait for my results now and hopefully we are then all set to start on 20th March, I'll be in Spain from 24th - 5th April so looking forward to being away for nearly my whole cycle this time.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ljh glad lining is excellent and hope the results all come back good too. Will be nice to be in a warm sunny place to rest after ec & et xx


----------



## LJH80

Thanks Ameoba, my transfer won't be until May as we are having the PGS and Time Lapse tests but we are going to book another week for ET when we go back. Determined to do things differently this time and as I'm so busy as work the bests option for me is to remove myself completely from it. Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Happy Valentines Day CCs I hope you're all having a lovely day no matter what you're doing or who you're with xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies & happy Valentine's day  

Westies I hope you hear good news soon about the latest interview, fx you will get the job x  

Ljh sorry to hear the era biopsy was painful, I hope it provides extra information for your cycle, great that you will be away for treatment so you can rest & relax & not have to worry about work x  

Nickynack was it your birthday meal out last night? I hope you had a good time, sending your follies lots of orange positivity & hoping your scan goes well tomorrow x  

Amoeba I hope you managed to sort out the back support & enjoy your time looking after the twins tomorrow x  

Smileycat I hope the intralipids go well tomorrow & you aren't suffering any more side effects from the steroids, I hope you & your friend have  a nice day x  

Kalm I hope things are going well for you & you get a Valentine's day baby x  

Sarah I hope Dr is going ok, I'm sure the orange pants & nail varnish will help make this a lucky cycle for you x  

Beccaboo I hope you enjoyed your run & gym sessions this weekend, I know it will be hard to take a break from exercising for a while but it will be worth it when you get your bfp x  

Lillie are you waiting for more blood tests? I hope you are taking time out from studying & work to enjoy yourself too x  

Nahla sorry to hear about the pain & blood, I hope the meds work & you don't have to have any more treatment, hope the twins & ds are doing well & letting you get some sleep x  

Cara if you are still reading I hope you are doing ok & the healthy eating for February is going well x  

Wildflower good luck for your follow up appointment, I hope you have been enjoying some more family time together x  

Muchmore I hope you are doing ok & that the funeral plans are getting sorted   Have you made anything else? I saw a book with some little crocheted dwarfs & a Snow White which were very cute, but I still can't get my head around it so have been sewing some little felt animals instead x  

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are doing well x  

Goldie I hope you & Evie are doing well & you are recovering from the induction/labour x  

Welsh weasel I hope you & tal are ok x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

Not much happening here although I did go to the gym yesterday before liberating the melt in the middle chocolate pudding from the fridge!


----------



## Babycakes77

Hey Lovely CC's,
I've not been on for absolutely ages, but I have been reading as and when I can. 
I hope you are all well, apologies for no personals, but I've missed far too many pages - you are all still so very chatty! 

Just wanted to let you know that Bert finally arrived on 9th Feb  - after 2 days of labour, and finally an emergency section as. Could only get to 9cm not 10! So near yet so far.  So much for the drug free water birth !

All is well, but a tongue tie and jaundice kept us in hospital for a few days, and he's ruining my nipples trying to feed!  

For those that are still going, I really hope it works for you this round.  This was my 3rd go, with the worst stats of all cycles, and the consultants said I should abandon the round - so don't lose heart if your numbers are not the best you've had before!

Take Care - you ladie have been a massive support through this proces and I think you should all take a very well deserved pat on the back!!
X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news babycakes, even if didn't go to plan  xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies...

congrats babycakes so happy for u xx

sorry for lack of personals...not feeling great since yesterday..only way to describe it is like a hangover altho I haven't been drinking...an I hav had like heart palpitations for a couple of weeks now to....or what feels like it!!


----------



## Amy76

Babycakes congratulations on the arrival of Bert, sorry that you didn't get the drug free water birth you were hoping for but great that you have your lo in your arms now x     

Lillie sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish   Are you on any medication that has palpitations as a side effect? is it worth contacting the out of hours doctors? Could it be that you have been really busy recently with work & studying? I hope you start to feel better soon, a hangover without the drinking sounds rubbish!


----------



## lillieb87

I am on the thyroid meds but hav been since November with no side effects....I will see how I go....wondering if it's linked to my af...which is 4 days late...grrr neva arrived when u want it too!! could be as I've been a busy bee too lol...maybe an early night will do the trick!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Babycakes   hope you're recovering well and that you and Bert are enjoying getting to know each other. 

lillie - Hope you can get an early night tonight and feel better tomorrow  maybe you're just overworking yourself a bit?

Amy - I'm glad you've finally liberated that dessert from its fridge prison  I was starting to worry that you'd forgotten about it! I got some M&S chocolate cheesecake slices for me and DW on account of it being Valentine's Day. 

LJH - Sorry you've had more painful things to go through but lovely that you get some sunshine for most of your cycle.

Smileycat - Glad your last scan went well, good luck for your appointments next week as well. Exciting times ahead!

Westies - Wishing you luck for your interviews.  It's your turn to be first.

Happy Valentine's Day all  hope you've had a lovely day. I'm still dragging myself through DR; day 10 today and 9 days to go so at least I'm over halfway there. Busy weekend at work as usual but off tomorrow and no plans (the idea of going out in half term gives me hives ) so hopefully some time to relax.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello lovely ladies!
Babycakes huge huge congrats on Bert's arrival! It sounds like it was a gruelling time and you were heroic! I am so pleased he's safely here now. 
Just a quick one from me as I have been working all weekend and am now down in Somerset for the funeral tomorrow and thanksgiving service on Tuesday. It's a bit of a marathon really. And to cap it all I've got a nasty nasty cold! So am having an early night (for me) and hoping to shift it a bit. 
Lots of Valentine love to you all  xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all,
Huge congratulations Babycakes  hope you and Bert are both recovering well and enjoying getting to know each other.

Muchmore thinking of you this week with the funeral and memorial service. I really hope you manage to shift that cold. I always find I get bad cold when I least need it.

Sarah yay for being over half way through DR   Enjoy your day off today.

Lillie sorry you've not been feeling great, hope you managed to get an early night and start to feel better really soon.

Amy the healthy eating February is a bit hit and miss. I keep finding excuses to eat cake! It doesn't help that I've had a few attempts at sugar free baking and the results have been interesting to say the least! It has definitely made me more conscious of what I'm eating though and think about my food choices which can only be a good thing! Am enjoying getting back to running too.

LJH good luck for your upcoming cycle in April/May.EnjoyyourextendedtimeinSpainwhenitcomes.I'm sure being somewhere warm, sunny and relaxing during treatment will be helpful.

Smileycat glad baseline went well. Sorry you had a wobble with the steroids but glad the water and healthy snacks help.

Kalm hope you're doing OK and things are going to plan.

Amoeba enjoy half term!

Nickynack sorry you've had a rough ride of it lately, thinking of you.

Beccaboo hope you enjoyed your last run over the weekend.

Westies I hope you hear from the second interview soon.

That's as far as I can scroll back so big hello to everyone I've missed. I've not posted for ages so think I've missed a bit!

AFM I'm muddling through. We've had a couple of sessions with our counselor which have been helpful. However we've also had more fiery arguments so plenty to talk about! I've had a lot of other stuff to deal with too. My friends funeral was on Friday and I didn't manage to get there. My Dad has also found out his prostate cancer (which has been stable for years) is no longer responding to the meds. They've changed the drug so we'll see how that goes.
I'm still waiting for AF, I guess it takes a while after mc. Have a busy week at work so should probably get out of bed and get going!
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Monday ladies,

Babycakes, congratulations on the arrival of your lo. What fab news. Wishing you all well xx

Hi Westies, I hope you hear about the job early this week. Wishing you lots of luck that you get this. xx

Nahla, lovely to hear from you and that you are doing okay apart from the pains. Hope its nothing too much and hope it goes okay up the hospital if you have to go up today. xx

Kalm, Hope you are ok, is lo still holding on in there. He obviously thinks its way too chilly out here to come out yet! Will be thinking of you and hope it goes well. Operation paradise bars will be made this weekend! I purchased the coconut cream bar yesterday but realised I had no bars of chocolate in the house! 

Hi Smileycat, thanks, Im looking forward to my scan tomorrow and hopefully all okay for me to start the next step.  Glad your scan was ok and good luck with the intralipids today and scan tomorrow too. I too keep drinking so much water and eating healthy in preparation.  

Hi LJH, jealous of the nice spain warm weather, Its got to be good to keep you relaxed and chilled. Sorry the biopsies were painful  I think a few of us seem worried about producing follies, I am just going with it, its a little out of my control how many follies or eggs I produce, I hope what we do produce are good ones hey. xx

Amy, Hurrah you ate the melt in middle pud! You will have to replace it with another treat now! I did enjoy my exercise session, worn out after Saturday as I did 8 mile run, bike, weights, body combat then body attack. relaxed in the afternoon though. Yesterday was a short run with my dad and then gentle yoga for a stretch. 

Hi Lillie, awww poor you that doesn't sound very nice. Is it anything to do with stress? Hope the early night sorted you out. xx

Hi Muchmore, all the best for the funeral today.  Thinking of you. Hope that cold disappears for you too. 

Hi Cara, glad you've been enjoying the running. I always say its the best stress buster. If ever I have a stressful busy day at work a run sorts me out guaranteed.  Sorry to hear about your friend passing and your dads news too, hopefully he will respond well on the new meds. Are you back at work now after your annual leave you had?

Hi Amoeba, enjoy your week off and make the most of relaxing. 

Hi sarah, I cant believe you are day 10 already of DR. Its funny isn't it, we seem to wait for ages to get going then all of a sudden the time speeds up. I think end of this week when I start stimms its going to fly by, with scan appointments and then EC (hopefully!) I soon be on my 2ww. I have 4 weeks of work left then a week off and I should be testing in that week, that doesn't seem far away at all! You wont be too far behind me,

Hi Nicky, Good luck with you scan appointment today. I hope you have a nicer nurse scan you and there is some good news to be had. Did you have a nice meal at the fish restaurant Saturday. Hope you are looking forward to you bday tomorrow! xxx

Hi Goldie, Hope you and little Evie are doing well together, xx

Hi Wildflower. Is your follow up appointment this week? I hope you had a lovely weekend with Rose. 

Hi snowy and welsh, hope you are both ok and not too worn out with lack of sleep! 

Hi to anyone I have missed.
So yes, work today then baseline scan tomorrow for me, looking forward to finding out if my lining is nice and thin and all is well to start my stimms. That will two injections a day! 
xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, I know I haven't been on here for ages so I have a lot of catching up to do, but just wanted to share some good news.... Haven't told anyone else yet apart from husband, far too early for that. Now on our sixth cycle of IVF (four and five not successful). 3 day transfer of two embies 11 days ago, so not quite at official test day yet, but have done a few tests already (those really inexpensive ones that you can bulk buy online) and it looks as though it will be a BFP. I know that a faint faint line on a test is a long way from a baby but still.... Can't quite believe it and taking it a day at a time, but definitely reasons to be hopeful! Anyway I will read back a bit and try to have a proper catch up with you all in the next few days.


----------



## maisie2012




----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Maisy, so lovely to hear from you and that's just brilliant news. Adding to our CC pregnant ladies tally, that's so lovely. I didn't think you were going to have another go? Was this a last minute kind of decision to cycle again. Anyway, fx crossed that the faint line becomes darker as you get to OTD. Lots of orange love. xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie it's lovely to hear from you & what great news that you are getting an early bfp, I'm so pleased for you x  

Beccaboo good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow x     

Lillie I hope you are feeling a bit better today, maybe it is a sign from your body telling you to take it a bit easier x  

Cara well done with the running & healthy eating   I'm glad the counselling is helping, sorry to hear about your dad, I really hope the other meds help x  

Smileycat I hope the intralipids went ok today & your scan tomorrow goes well x  

Sarah I hope you have enjoyed your day off, the chocolate cheesecake sounded good x  

Muchmore sorry to hear about the cold, I hope you start to feel better soon & that the funeral has gone as well as it can today x  

Westies any news on the job? do you have your follow up with dr g this week? I hope it goes well x  

Amoeba I hope you are enjoying half term & looking after the twins has gone well x  

Kalm I hope your lo makes an appearance very soon x  

Nickynack how did the scan go today? I really hope it went well   is it your birthday tomorrow? I hope the meal out at the weekend went well x  

Wildflower is it your follow up appointment tomorrow? I hope it goes well & helps you decided on your next steps x  

Hello to everyone else  

Off to the gym tonight then I will be having lemon meringue pie which my mum has made me


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie great news on early bfp    Xx

Hope everyone has had a good day xx

Sorry for lack of personals but feel really out of sorts today; woke up feeling weird and mum says I looked pretty back whilst looking after twins. Kinda swing from nausea to cough to foggy head to fatigue to lightheadedness and back again - hoping jellybean OK in there. Got me appt on Thursday, an early 16w appt, so might mention it to them then xx


----------



## maisie2012

Thank you beccaboo and Amy. Not a last minute decision, we were always going to try three or four times after having our daughter. I really hope it works out this time, for some reason I always felt that a m/c would be harder to deal with than just getting a BFN, not that that has happened to me. Amoeba I'm really sorry you are feeling so bad, hope you can have a nice quiet evening and that things are a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations maisie!


----------



## maisie2012

Thanks Sarah, how are you getting on with this cycle? Early days I guess but all the best.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thank you  having a horrible time of it today but it must mean AF is on the way so at least the buserelin is working. 

Hope everyone is ok, will catch up properly tomorrow when I'm in a better state!


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone, just a quick update as only just got in after prebirthday tea at my mum n dad's...

Scan went ok today got 6 follies all at ok sizes so stims tonight, Tue and Wed, trigger Thur's and EC booked in for Friday    Feel more positive but still little worried about my left ovary which is still quite high up. Talked to the nurse about General anesthetic as some of you suggested and she said no real point as it would still be hard to get to he ovary and they will manipulate and press down on my tummy to get to it which they had to apparently do in my first EC. So feel a lot better and this nurse Amy is one of my faves as she was really supportive thro my first cycle and MC and she is v encouraging and lovely, which the senior one usually is from last Fri - think she was just a bit stressed out as the clinic was packed and maybe having a bad day. So feel a bit more positive but as with my last 2 cycles will have to wait for my phone all Mon at 8am to see if any have fertilised or any good hopefully ready for ET     

Had a lovely meal on Sat at the fish restaurant, had scallops to start and then Hallibut for main with a lobster sauce so quite healthy ☺ And then my DP had bought a lovely cake which was lemon with lemon curd and icing inside -  they brought it out as a surprise at the end of our meal    He also got me a lovely bunch of flowers card and M&S yummy valentines tea which he prepared yest, so he had pulled out all the stops and we seem to be good at the min!! Going out for a mystery tour Tom with my mum, dad and DP to celebrate my actual birthday 😁 xx

Maisie fab news on ur long awaited BFP, really happy for you Hun and fx that that line keeps getting thicker and you have a healthy PG    Xxx

Beccaboo - good luck with ur scan tomorrow my lovely, hope that lining us thickening up and you are enjoying ur last few days of exercise xx

Amy - thanks for ur orange vibes obv did the trick with my follies and hope ur doing ok and still enjoying ur gym sessions and hope you enjoyed ur lemon meringue pie - one of my faves 😋 xx

Sarah - sorry ur feeling a bit crappy today, hope this is AF and hope you feel better after a good nights sleep   Xx

Ameoba hope you feel better tomorrow too Hun and sorry you haven't felt well today   Make sure you are getting plenty of rest for you and jelly bean Xx

Muchmore hope you feel better too with that nasty cold and that long drive for the funeral - hope it went ok   Xx

Babycakes fab news Hun on ur safe arrival and enjoy motherhood - and thanks for ur words of encouragement I red them out to my mum tonight and they really give me hope   Xxx

Lillie sorry you feel out of sorts too (lot or poorly or out of sorts cc's this week so far 😩) like Beccaboo said its sounds like stress to me too - get ur self to the docs Hun to get checked out and try to take things easy - you have a lot going on with ur studying, working and this IVF saga, and you and ur poor body have been thro so much lately - sending you big   Xx

Cara glad the coucelling is working, it really helped me after my mc and well done for the healthy eating, sorry about ur friend and missing the funeral that can't have helped and sorry about ur poor dad - my dad has prostate cancer too and is just being monitored at the mo - is ur dad going to have it removed then? There is a good prognosis I think on prostate cancer isn't there and they can do it via key hole can't they? Sending you a big   And hope you are taking care xxx

Westies any news on ur job? Good luck this week on ur next app Hun xx

Kalm - hope ur relaxing and taking things easy xx

Hi smiley - good luck with your scan tomorrow and let us know how you get on and thanks again for ur lovely words of encouragement xxx

LJH - lovely to hear from you and keeping my fx for ur treatment in Spain and sorry ur biopsies were painful - outch   How lovely to have ur treatment over there and then been able to relax in the lovely warm weather xx

Right bed, Zita West then sleep for me ready for my big day tomorrow - I am getting on now 😭😭😭 and this old bird needs her sleep!! Love to you all xxxxxxxxx

P.s. Hi to all the new mums, and hope you and ur precious little ones are doing great xx


----------



## Smileycat

*Babycakes* - Congratulations!! I was delighted to read your news. Welcome Bert! Enjoy every moment.

*LJH *- sorry the biopsies were painful hopefully they were over pretty quickly. I think you have the right idea spending time in the sunshine whilst you cycle, not having to worry about taking time out for appointments or travelling. I think it will make a positve contribution to the overall success of this cycle.

*Amy* - thanks, I had a great day with my friend. We made healthy chocolate brownies (gluten free with sweet potato!). Enjoy your homemade lemon meringue pie, I'm salivating just thinking about it. It is one of my faves. Not long until your DP's home 

*Lillie *- bless you. Sorry you've been unwell. Please take care of yourself, lots of rest and treats in order. . It must be hard working and studying, sounds like you're a bit run down which can mess with your cycle. You take care hun. 

*Muchmore* - Hope the funeral went as well as it could today and the memorial tomorrow. Feel better soon lovely. 

*Cara *- Lovely to hear from you. I have thought of you often. I'm glad the counselling has been helpful to you both and in time your relationship with you DH will improve. I found counselling extremely beneficial after my MMC. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, I pray his condition stabilises soon. you could do without this added worry at this time, I feel for you. My AF took almost 9 weeks to arrive following with ERPC so I got some help to bring it on.

*Beccaboo *- How did our scan go today?

*Maisie-* hello my dear, That is fantastic news! Praying it's a sticky bean. Please keep us posted. 

*Amoeba* - Sorry you've been under the weather. Thanks goodness for half term so that you can relax this week.

*Sarah *- Just think this could be your last AF for a while! Sounds like the buserelin's working well.

*Nicyknack *- Oh hun! I'm so pleased you're feeling more positive. It really makes a difference if you have the right team - nurse, consultant etc and they are all on your side. Can't believe EC could be as soon as this Friday- wow! It has really flown by. I'm pleased you were spoilt over the weekend, you deserve it. Also pleased that DP is spreading the love. Exciting times, we will be PUPO next week . Slightly early but wanted to wish a very happy birthday for tomorrow!     Keep up the positivity I have a feeling you'll have nice present soon ;-)

*Kalm *- any news??

*Nahla* - How did it go today?

Hi to anyone I missed. 

AFM, I had my first intralipids today. I was in a room with other ladies so it was like an intralipid party! It took 2 hours so I listened to my hypnotherapy CD to pass the time. I think the nurse was quite surprised to see all the bruises on my arms from the LIT last week, but when I told her I was with Dr G, she smiled. Hopefully that's a good sign! I have my second scan tomorrow, to check whether I'm getting ready to ovulate. ET next week - eek!
Night, Night
x


----------



## KALM

Hi all, just a quick one from me to say hello, and let you know little one is still far too comfy. Have a midwife appt tomorrow and hopefully will have a membrane sweep then which might help move things along.

Baby cakes, big congrats on the arrival of baby Bert (did you actually name him Bert?!?) and Maisie, lovely to hear from you and wonderful news on your early  . I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that it sticks! 

NickyNack, I'm glad today went well and a big   For tomorrow! Sounds like you've done some lovely things so far to celebrate and I hope your mystery tour is fab tomorrow too!

Will try to catch up with everyone else's personals tomorrow.


----------



## Nahla

Maisie, great news! huge congrats and fx all goes well...

nickynack, I am so pleased for You! fx all six can be reached for


----------



## CaraJ

Kalm I hope the sweep helps move things on.

My Dad's had prostate cancer for over 7 years. They operated initially but made a mistake on the scans and when they opened him up the tumour was too big and tangled in blood vessels etc to remove. So they put him through surgery for nothing. He's been on the old medication all that time and now it's stopped working. He also has kidney failure and is on dialysis. Because of the cancer he can never have a transplant so is on dialysis for the rest of his life. It is an added worry but hopefully the new cancer drug will help. Because prostate cancer is hormone related the drugs are female hormones and have very similar side effects to IVF meds. When he first started on the old drug he basically went through the menopause with hot flushes and mood swings. It was kind of funny but not for him!


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick post to wish beccaboo good luck...xx

Nickynack good news on the scan....just keep swimming hun u can do this x

kalm hope the sweep wakes bubba up!!

great news maisie x

smiley...good luck for tomorrow...are u doing natural FET?


will catch up fully later xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack. Xx
Sounds like you had a much better experience yesterday at your scan and 6 follies is brilliant. And EC this week, eeeek. Just shows it's not a race, steady progress is good.  glad you had a nice weekend and DP was spoiling you. Have a wonderful birthday today. Xx

Kalm, good luck for that sweep if you have one today and maybe it will get lo moving! Xx

Hi smileycat, 2hrs intralipids, goodness me! Glad you had the cd and you used the time for a bit of meditation time. Good luck for scan today. Can't believe how quick things have moved for you wth et next week. Good luck for second scan today. I've got mine in a bit. 

Sarah, sorry you had a horrid day yesterday and felt not yourself. Horrible burserlin! Hope you feel a bit better today. Xx

Amoeba, sorry you had not so good day yesterday too. I'm sure jelly bean is all fine and good luck for 16 week app this week, be nice to check up on lo again won't it. Xx

Hi Amy, hope you enjoyed lemon meringue, that's one of my favs. Xx

Maisy, ah ok, well the decision to try again was obviously a good one  looking forward to hearing your updates . Really excited for you. Xx

Lillie, thank you lovely. Hope you are ok. Xx

Hello everyone else. My scan is this morning so getting ready to go to that, then work afterwards. It looks so cold and frosty out there, DH defrosted my car before he went to work, yay!  xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack     I am so pleased your scan went well yesterday & that things are good with dp, I hope you enjoy your day out today x  

Beccaboo good luck for your scan today, it is very cold & frosty here, I even heard the look east weather lady mention potential sleet & snow showers for wednesday or thursday!  

Lillie I hope you are starting to feel better, maybe you have been doing too much & need a bit of a break x  

Maisie when is otd? exciting that you are getting an early bfp x  

Sarah sorry to hear you were feeling rubbish yesterday, I hope you feel a bit better today x  

Kalm sorry to hear lo is staying snuggly inside, I don't blame him as it is very cold! I hope the sweep helps encourage him on his way x  

Amoeba sorry you were feeling rough yesterday, I hope you get plenty of chance to rest this week x  

Smileycat I hope the scan today goes well, not long until you are pupo   is it just me that makes cakes without any vegetables in?!  

Cara it sounds like your dad has had a very tough time, I really hope the new drugs help x  

Wildflower is your follow up appointment today? I hope it goes well x  

Muchmore I hope the funeral went as well as it could & the memorial service goes ok, thinking of you & dh x  

Hello nahla, westies, ljh, snowy, welshweasel, babycakes, goldie, helen (not sure if you are still reading?) & anyone else I've missed  

Lemon meringue pie was very good last night!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack so pleased scan went well and ec is booked in. Xx  happy birthday too xx   

Beccaboo hope scan goes well today. Xx

Kalm hope the sweep works and lo decides it's time to come out xx 

Smiley yey to the intraipids and hope scan goes well, not long until et now xx

Sarah hope you're feeling a bit better and that this is your last af for a long time xx  

Cara sounds like your dad has a tough time, fx the new drugs help him xx   

  to all the CCs and hope you're all well xxxx

Afm feeling a bit better today, went to bed at 9pm and although tossed and turned a lot had a half decent sleep, think might be getting a chest infection as every time I cough I'm bringing up phlegm...also feel a cold coming on again 😒 At hospital tomorrow for yearly pancreatitis check, the consultant last year said hopefully the next time I see her I'll have baby with me - well technically I will just not on the outside ☺ She knows all about IVF and my first mc, and was pupo when I last saw her from cycle that gave bfn. Thursday is midwife and meeting a few ex-colleagues for coffee. At some point I have 75tests to mark and cupboards to sort out so we can start taking 'normal' storage cabinets etc out nursery so it can get painted....so busy! Today spells a seaside walk with the dog as the snow has melted 😃🐶 xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi, quick post....scan all good, lining nice and thin so ready to start on my stimm injections Thursday night, as per my plan.  Hope for lots of nice follies and eggs now. Just going to roll with it, the plan is not to stress about something that is out of my control. Lots of protein, hot water bottle on tummy, water and some meditative time....stress free hopefully. 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - great news on your scan. Yey! Good luck for starting stims on Thursday. I have everything crossed for you x 

Babycakes - huge congratulations honey. Love all the happy and positive news on here lately. Hope you and Bert are doing OK     x

maisie - lovely to hear from you and huge congratulations! What fab news  x

Sarah - hope the evil AF shows up on time for you x

NickyNack, Amy and others who asked - thanks for asking after the job  I'm actually still waiting to find out the outcome of my second interview on Friday, so on tenterhooks and jump every time the phone goes or the 'ping' email sound goes on my phone. Officially going bonkers!  Will update when I hear x

Amy - I had my follow-up phone call with Dr G at midday. Unsurprisingly, he didn't agree with Professors Quenby and Brosens view of not taking steroids etc but I knew that would be the case. After spending over £3k with Dr G though me and DH have decided that we would be silly not to follow through by taking his advice and follow his immunes protocol for our next FET. If that doesn't work then we may well look at doing a more natural cycle on the next fresh cycle. When's your follow-up call with Prof Quenby? x

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all OK. I've got to dash out now as desperately need to do a food shop! Will check in on you all soon. Oh and if anyone's interested, this is the protocol that I'll be following alongside a short medicated FET (starting CD21) which we'll start next month. Eeeekkk!  Oh and I won't be having a scratch this month as I double-checked with Prof Quenby and she said that the biopsy done on 4 January will still be active, so it isn't needed. Bonus! x

Prednisolone - 25mg tablet  x1, once a day - to be started on day 5 after starting oestrogen
Clexane - 40mg injection x1, once a day (morning) - to be started on day 5 after starting oestrogen (same day as starting Prednisolone)
Intralipids - x1 infusion between day 7-10
Progesterone support - x1 Lubion injection and x2 Cyclogest pessaries daily
Neupogen wash - x1 on day of starting progesterone
Neupogen - 300mg injection x1, once every four days - to be started four days after Neupogen wash


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo great news that your scan went well & you can start stims on Thursday x    

Westies fx that you don't have to wait too much longer & get good news on the job   exciting that you have your protocol & can start on your next af, I have my follow up call at 6:30pm tonight, will be interesting to see what they say, if you check in again before then & have any advice on questions you think I should ask it would be much appreciated x


----------



## maisie2012

Nicky Nack best of luck for EC on Friday. Top marks to your DP for being supportive and providing cake! Thank you for your lovely message. And happy birthday!  

Hi Smileycat, good luck for ET next week! 

Kalm I am keeping an eye out for any news from you…..

Nahla I am sorry I am so far behind with everyone’s news but many congratulations on the arrival of your twins! And Babycakes congratulations on the arrival of Bert! It is so lovely and amazing to see babies arriving…. 

Hi CaraJ, hope you are doing ok, it must be a difficult time. 

LillieB I haven’t read back to see your news but good luck on mission frosties! 

Beccaboo I’m glad your scan was good, fingers x that this is your time.   

Hi Amy, my OTD is tomorrow….. How are you doing? Any exciting puddings planned for tonight? 

Amoeba, I hope that your marking goes ok and that you feel a bit better today.

Hi Westies, hope you got some tasty food in your shopping! I just did mine online.

As for me…. OTD is tomorrow but I did another test this morning and it’s still positive, a faint line. So fingers crossed. I remember how I felt last time – that a positive test, a six week scan, a twelve week scan…. and so on… are all a long way from actually holding your baby and knowing that they have arrived safely. Travelling hopefully and taking it a day at a time. But so far so good. On a less serious note I have started burping, which I did all through my first pregnancy (lovely, I know), so here’s hoping that’s a good sign too.


----------



## Smileycat

Aw! Maisie! That's fab. Fingers and everything crossed for you.

Beccaboo - great news for you too- yay to starting stimms and you've got the right attitude to get you through it!

Westies - so pleased you've got your protocol locked down and delighted you don't need LIT!

just a quick one as I'm en route from my scan. My lining is good, ET arranged for next Thursday! 
X


----------



## KALM

*Smiley* so glad your scan was good, not long until you'll be PUPO! Your intralipids took a long time.. Mine were generally only about an hour or just over. Good thinking to do a meditation during it!

*beccaboo* also fab your baseline scan showed a nice thin lining.. Bring on those stimms injections! Brownie points to your DH for defrosting your car for you!

*maisie* you burping made me chuckle.. I have been the most terrible burber during pregnancy too! They always make DP laugh at how un-ladylike I sound. They often just creep up on me and come out without any warning. Thankfully only once or twice at work and no one seemed to notice.

*amy* hope your follow up call later goes ok. It's not just you who makes cakes without veg in! I do sometimes but I've just made plain old brownies (gluten free), which are so more-ish, I'm trying to stop myself eating any more until later!

*westies* fingers crossed you don't have to wait too much longer for the call to tell you that you were no.1 this time! What does the neupogen stuff in your protocol do, I've not heard of that before.

*amoeba* do try to take things a bit easy.. You sound quite busy but you should get rest when you can just now with it being half term especially if your body is teetering on deciding whether to get ill or not. Your health is more important than sorting out cupboards in the to be nursery.. There is still loads of time for working on the nursery!

*lillie* are you feeling any better now?

*cara* it must be hard with your Dad poorly, and for so long. I hope the new drug works out for him. It's funny how the tables turn as we get older and we worry about our parents more than them worrying over us. Sorry about the arguments with your DH, hope they are short lived and easily resolvable. Hope AF turns up for you soon, it can be really odd timings after MC. Mine were fairly normal for a few cycles after my ERPC but then I got a random longest ever one. Glad you are back running and being more mindful of what you eat.

*sarah* has AF showed today?

*ljh* the idea of time in the warm sun sounds lovely. It's great you can take time out from work during your treatment to stay in Spain for a little longer and be chilled out and relaxed. Sorry the biopsy was painful.

*muchmore* I hope you and your DH have been managing to get through what must be a very hard week, as best as possible. Thinking of you.

*wildflower* have you had your follow up? How did it go?

So I had 2 midwives at my appointment today.. Still another 2 I've never seen before, but the good news is one is now assigned to my Drs surgery and will likely be the one to come visit me at home once LO is here. She was quite young but really nice so I'm pleased about that. And the thought of seeing the same person more than once! One gave me the sweep.. Funny to think she touched my lo's head! She said I was about 2cm dilated, so there is hope things might get started before I reach induction date on Friday. Fx!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm fx the sweep gets things moving for you xx

Beccaboo great news on scan, bring on the stims !  

Smiley glad scan went well and not long til et xx

Westies really hoping this time works for you, have never heard of neupogen - what does that do? Xx

Maisie fx for tomorrow but doubt we need to keep them crossed 😊 A faint line is a line as my GP said, the darkness of the line doesn't mean anything the main thing is its there  xx

Amy hope follow up call goes well xx I don't make cakes but my mum has never made a cake with veg in and the only cake I've eaten with veg in is carrot cake 😀😀 xx

Afm had a very windy wall with the dog at seaside then had fish & chips, or rather smoked sausage & chips for me as don't eat fish, but mum & dad both had fish. Had a look at clothing in a lovely baby boutique now desperate to know what jellybean is - hopefully will find out in 2w at 16w scan. Am feeling much better and have rested all afternoon  xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie good luck for otd tomorrow, will you be doing a blood test or another hpt? the burping sounds promising if it is something you had with your first pregnancy x  

Smileycat great news that your scan went well & you will be pupo next week x  

Kalm the brownies sound good   it is amazing to think the midwife touched your lo!   I hope the sweep gets things going & you get to hold him in your arms very soon x  

Amoeba pleased to hear you are feeling a bit better, exciting that you will get to find out what flavour jellybean you are having soon x  

Nickynack I hope you have had a lovely day x  

Beccaboo so exciting that you will be starting stims on Thursday x  

Sarah I hope you have had a better day x  

Wildflower I hope you are ok x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I'm so pleased to hear some of you do baking without vegetables too!   the follow up call with Prof Quenby went ok, she said everything is normal (I told her my parents would be impressed to see that in writing!  ) she said bourn hall were a very good clinic & highly regarded & she would go with what they suggest, the biopsy works as a scratch but as my transfer might be near to 3 months after it she said it might be worth having another scratch done, she said she didn't know much about intralipids because she worked in the nhs but that it wouldn't do any harm & if bourn recommended it to go for it, interestingly she also said opinion about tsh has changed & where they thought it should be lower in the past the new thinking is that anything below 4 is fine, I will still get my ft3 & ft4 blood test done tomorrow & forward the results to my clinic. She said it was probably a good idea to follow Bourns recommendation & try de after our fet but that there seems to be no obvious reason for our repeat failures so there is a chance it can still work


----------



## wildflower

Hello - wow this board is getting busy again. Very exciting  

Amy - thanks for thinking of me. My follow up appointment is actually on Thursday, so just two more sleeps. I don't have any expectations from the appointment really, but it will be good to review how the last cycle went.
Your follow up call sounds good. I hope you are feeling good?
Also - I love lemon meringue pie 

Amoeba - sounds like you are making the most of half term - try and fit in some naps around all those busy things!

KALM - hope your sweep gets things going in a nice gentle way. I wondered the same thing about Bert too! 

Cara - I'm sorry about your dad and hoping his new meds turn things around.

NickyNack - Happy Birthday!! I'm so glad you sound more positive and things are all good. My little sis had a tricky to reach ovary, she said that after all the manipulating she was really sore after the EC and could barely walk BUT she is now pg so even if they have to make you black and blue it doesn't have any negative affect on the outcome. Keep up the meditation and pma  xxxx

Sarah - I'm sorry you are having such a horrible down reg time  But it will be over soon chick and then all the good stuff happens! Hope you are finding time for some positive thinking - can't be easy with a little one around xxx

SmileyCat - Yay all go on team Smiley, I'm so excited for all these cycles beginning. Your intralipid meditation party sounds really quite lovely x

Maise - how lovely to hear about your BFP! Thank you for coming on hear to let us know. I have to say you have almost inspired me! (Our situations are similar I guess, in some ways) can you share how your cycle went? Did you do anything different this time round? Have a lovely PG and stay in touch. May the burps continue!  

Westies - good to hear your plan is coming together. 

Beccaboo - woot! Hurrah for a good scan and time for stimms! Also - thank you for remembering about my follow up xxx

Lillie - how are you feeling, I hope you are better x

Muchmore - how are you? still busy?

LJH - your trips to spain sound wonderful x

Babycakes - hurrah for the arrival of Bert! Sounds like a bit of an adventure but all so worth it I'm sure. I hope you are getting well acquainted with each other.

Hi to all the new mummies - nahla, goldie, snowy - I hope you guys are all good. 

afm - We've had a week of battling illness (Rose has had a viral thing). One of those weeks where I am glad to have just one child and not more. And then a friend posted some lovely new born pictures a few days ago and it got me. So I guess I'm still on a bit of a rollercoaster of emotions, but much gentler than a few months ago.
Follow up is the day after tomorrow - I have no plans to book another cycle and I reckon I'm sticking to that plan this time! 

all the best to everyone and here is some happy orange to celebrate all the exciting news and new cyles. Lots of good things!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Ooooooh a busy few days here  
Kalm, I am eagerly awaiting news that baby Kalm has felt the tap on his head and is even now wriggling his way along that birth canal  
Amoeba, hoorah for half term and dog walks and baby shopping. I can well imagine the longing to know the gender by now  
Amy, it's nice to hear of fertility specialists being so supportive and in agreement with each other for a change  and as it happens, my dh is very keen on baking vegetable cakes. He made a swede cake for a friend for her birthday once. That was frankly a vegetable too far for me!!!! You could taste the swede way too much  
Babycakes I too would love to know if Bert is actually called Bert. I hope he is because I love the name  I really hope you're enjoying these early days. 
Beccaboo hoorah for the good baseline. Stims, here we come!
Cara I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. That is tough going in the midst of everything. I'm praying the new drugs kick in very fast and effectively. 
Lillie you're sounding more positive. Hoorah for that too  you really do have a lot on at the mo. I hope things start to feel a bit easier for you. 
Ljh I am not in the least jealous of your long holiday in Spain  Seriously though, I hope everything gets nicely lined up so all the dates work out. 
Maisie how absolutely fantastic to hear from you, and even more fantastic to hear about the bfp. All the very best for tomorrow  
Nahla I hope operation twins is going well, and that the procedure you needed to have done has been successful. It's not what you need on top of looking after 3 children, is it, but hopefully life will get easier when you're not in pain. 
Nickynack ... Oh thank goodness for a better scan and a more positive nurse!!! It must have helped so much. You are in such a strong position and there is every chance one of those little eggs is going to become your LO. I hope you've had a fab birthday too 
Sarah, I hated dr most of the time so you've got all my sympathies  I hope things start getting a bit simpler when stims gets going. 
Smiley congrats on being one step nearer to ET  
Westies I can't believe you're still awaiting news! I'm on tentahooks for you so I can barely imagine how it must be for you! I'm so pleased you've fixed on the best protocol for the next cycle. 
Wildflower it must feel strange to be going for follow-up so long after finishing the cycle. I really hope it brings clarity and closure rather than more complication and confusion. 
Goldie and snowy and Welsh, I hope Evie and Lizzie and Tal are in good form  
AFM thanks so much for all the lovely words ladies. It has been a long but good couple of days. We were at a beautiful woodland memorial park yesterday for the burial and it was very peaceful and special. Then the thanksgiving service today was also really lovely. I'm glad to be home though, and dh and I had a bit of a chat about adoption on the way home ... still nothing conclusive for either of us but it was so good to talk about it with him. Our lives have been so full and we have both been so preoccupied lately. It felt good to touch base again a bit.


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quickie to let you know I didn't get the job  I had an email last night, which was very positive in terms of feedback and explained that the person they've appointed has ridiculously relevant experience (which would have been very difficult to compete with, frankly!). It's very difficult not to feel utterly deflated by each knock back (especially given everything else going on in life at the moment!) but I'm determined to keep my head up and carry on. I've decided to go out and do a bit of retail therapy this morning so that will be a good distraction. I need a dress for a friend's baby's Christening on Sunday. I'm refusing to even think too much about that and will just go, smile and put a brave face on (baby is literally a few days in age from where our baby would have been if my first cycle had worked). Will update and do personals soon, I promise. Hope you all have lovely days x


----------



## KALM

Oh westies, bah that sucks! Grumph. Still I guess you should run out of people to beat you soon as they all got the earlier jobs, leaving you to get the next one. I really hoped this one would work out for you. I hope the retail therapy helps and you find a lovely outfit!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Reading all your posts makes me think I hope I am not being insensitive in sharing my good news. It has been a long journey for us and I am very conscious (as I said before) that a positive test is a long way from a baby. But fingers crossed. Official test was positive today so I have emailed the clinic and will go in for a scan in a couple of weeks. If all is well then they will discharge me to my GP. 

Wildflower yes we are in very similar situations and I found it very difficult when cycles 4 and 5 didn't work. Fortunately we can (just about) afford to pay for treatment but it is so draining in so many ways, emotionally, physically and financially, and so time consuming. I am really hoping that my pregnancy will go smoothly and that I am finished with treatment, but if we hadn't succeeded this time (and we may have had one more try after that) I would have found it very difficult to draw a line under it. The clinic did try different things, I have always had relatively low egg numbers and on cycles 4, 5 and 6 I had 2, 4 and 6, of which 1, 2 and 5 fertilised. Cycle 4 I was on the highest dose of Gonal F (which had worked on cycle 3), but obviously that was not a great cycle. Cycle 5 they tried Gonal F and lutenizing hormone (which I had to mix up myself), and things seemed to go a bit better, and cycle 6 Gonal F and Menopur. The two embryos they transferred on day 3 this time were better quality than the one on cycle 4 and the two on cycle 5. I did have the impression that it was helpful for the clinic that I had had so many previous cycles so that they could review what had happened on previous occasions and what had worked (or not).

If we had not succeeded with a second pregnancy (or if things don't go smoothly from now on) we would definitely have looked at adoption or fostering, though we would have waited until our daughter was a bit older. I realise that would bring a lot of different challenges but I do feel we have something to offer as parents and there are plenty of children out there who need love and support.

That's probably enough musings from me for one day, sending you all orangeness and baby dust wherever you are on your journeys. It's so nice to come back and catch up with you all, after six cycles I didn't really want to join a new cycle buddies group... Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Maisie xx  

Aww Westies so gutting X   The right job will be out there for you   Hope the retail therapy helps you X

Kalm any further forward? Xx

Well pancreas check was mostly spent talking about my pregnancy as pancreas is stable (has been since diagnosis), consultant so happy for me and knows all about my journey so was overjoyed to see me pregnant and a natural one too xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's.

Hi Smiley, that's fab you had a good scan yesterday too and ET next week, yippee. xx

Hi Kalm, amazing she touched lo's head. I hope that sweep gets thing moving so you don't have to be induced on Friday. I bet you cant wait to welcome him into the world now.  xx

Amoeba, will be lovely you can find out the gender soon. Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday, glad you are getting out and about in your week off. Sea ait must be lovely when you are wrapped up warm. xx

Hi Amy, sounds like you had a good follow up call and they are happy with clinic suggestions. Its nice to know Bourne Hall are highly regarded! So glad there isn't any reason for the past failures of your cycles, I guess its just one of those rollercoaster rides of IVF. You will soon be cycling again. Is DP back home yet? xx

Hi Wildflower, yes I think a follow up is good. Even if you are not carrying on with treatment I think its a good thing to talk through the previous cycle and gives a little bit of closure on that cycle. Sorry to hear you have illness in the family, poor little Rose. I think these emotions so hit us, some days we deal with them and others we don't, yep that certainly is the rollercoaster of this journey isn't it. xx

Hi Muchmore, that sounds a nicely done memorial and thanksgiving service. I am also glad you and DH had a chat on the way home, it must of just felt right to chat about it as it must be hard to want to talk about adoption but at the same time not wanting to raise it at such a sad time. 

Westies, oh how annoying about the job  Will or have you taken those shifts from the temp job you were doing at Christmas? Something will come up I am sure of it. I hope you treat yourself to something lovely for your retail therapy, let us know what you get?  Regarding the Christening, I read someone's advice on the other buddies board I'm on, to try and think that its not actually that baby you want. I personally thought that was quite good for me to remember that when I'm faced with a newly pregnant friend or a new born as that's when I tend to get a bit emotional. 

Hi Maisie, you are not being insensitive at all. I love that you have come on to tell us your news. Like you say, its been a long journey for you too. The more CC's that become pregnant and get a positive outcome the better. Great that OTD is still showing positive. I also love hearing of success, especially when I'm cycling as it helps me remain positive and believe it can work.  xx

Hi Snowy, Haven't heard from you in a while so I hope things are going well. Appreciate you are busy with little Lizzie though. Thinking of you xx

Hi everyone else, sorry not loads of personals. Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## maisie2012

Thanks Amoeba and Beccaboo. Amoeba I'm glad your pancreas check was ok and that you were able to share your lovely news. You are well on the way now! 

Beccaboo I really hope this cycle is your time.     I think you said you're starting stimms tomorrow so hopefully there will be one special egg in there that will be a little person one day before too long.


----------



## wildflower

Muchmore - good to hear that the weekend went as well as it could have and you got a bit of time to have a heart to heart with dh.

Westies - I'm so sorry about the job, you really are getting some training in how to be patient and tough is all I can say! You are always up against such stiff competition, hopefully the perfect job will be all yours soon. Dress shopping is such a good idea for some relief, I hope you found a beauty x

Maisie - thanks for letting us know about your latest cycle. I know you have lots of milestones to go yet and I hope you are enjoying your bfp for now.

Amoeba - how lovely to enjoy your good news with your consultant  

Beccaboo - Is it stimms starting tomorrow? Yay!

Amy - hope you are good, is DP heading home this weekend?

NickyNack - some orange positive thoughts coming your way         

afm - well this week feels like it has been incredibly long and slow and it is only wednesday! I'm not sure what is wrong with me but I just want to go to bed and eat cake (maybe not at the same time). All the horrible rain doesn't help!
Hopefully I'll feel more energetic tomorrow.

all the best everyone xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Westies! I'm so sorry. Was really hoping you'd get this one. Sending hugs 

Nickynack - best of luck for EC tomorrow! Look forward to reading your update.

Beccaboo- best of luck with start stimms tomorrow, you're halfway there!

Hi to everyone else. Just a short one today. I've hot flushes all day today, might be the steroids. Gonna have a bath an early night. Hey at least if it is the steroids I know they're working  

Take care
X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower sorry to hear rose has been ill & you are having a tough week   I hope your follow up goes well tomorrow & helps you decide what to do next x  

Muchmore I can't believe dh added swede to a birthday cake, did he not like the 'friend'?! They are even making cakes with beetroot in on sports relief bake off tonight!   I am pleased the funeral & thanksgiving service went well & that you managed to have a chat with dh about adoption x  

Westies I am so sorry to hear about the job, they don't know what they are missing!   I hope the retail therapy helped & you found a fab outfit for the christening & that it isn't too difficult a day for you x  

Kalm I hope the sweep has worked & your little one makes an appearance very soon x  

Maisie you are really not being insensitive by coming back & sharing your good news, it is lovely that you came back & even better that you had positive news to share   I like hearing about success stories as it gives us all hope that it can work x  

Amoeba it must be nice sharing your news with so many people who know about your past struggles x  

Beccaboo it is reassuring to know bourn is held in such high regard by other fertility specialists   good luck with starting stims tomorrow, things really start to move quite quickly them x  

Smileycat sorry to hear about the hot flushes but hopefully it is a sign that the steroids are working x  

Nickynack are you triggering tonight for ec on Friday? I hope you enjoyed your birthday day out yesterday x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok & feeling a bit better x  

Sarah I hope you are doing ok & the lucky orange pants are helping keep your pma up x  

I hope all the new mummies & babies are doing well x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I had another blood test today, the nurse wasn't sure what to fill out on the forms but I think she requested t3 & t4 & possibly thyroid antibodies as well....I spoke to dp on Sunday night but it was a rubbish line & we got cut off 3 times & gave up, his flight is on Saturday but because of the time difference & length of flight I don't think he will be back until Sunday. Went to the gym tonight now I'm about to have some angel delight


----------



## Babycakes77

MuchMore - Just a quick one to say we got so used to calling him Bert, the name really grew on DH and our parents!.  So, his middle name is now Albert . His first name is Tobias. I'm sure it will lead to confusion for him with the collection of Tobias / Toby / Bert / Bertie that he's currently being called!

Hope you've all had a good day ladies!

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aww Babycakes my nephew is called Tobias so I love that name too ... So it's the best of both worlds


----------



## IloveWesties

Wildflower - the type of work I do is quite niche in terms of where I live so there aren't that many good jobs locally. This means that when one comes up everyone goes for it! Over 100 people have applied for most of the jobs I've gone for. Very frustrating. Anyway, I hope the rest of the week goes quickly for you. I smiled when you said that you fancied going to bed and eating cake. Sounds like heaven! Ha ha Hope you and Rose manage to shake off the virus soon x

Smiley - thanks for the hugs  How are you doing? I hope you're feeling better today after your early night. Steroids are evil! Really not looking forward to going back on them again. Not long until transfer. Eek! Oh and on the LIT, he suggested it as he said my results are "non-specific" which means my blood is reacting to something in DH's blood but there's no way of knowing why or whether LIT would make it better or worse! Given that, we said no x

Amy - thanks honey. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your blood test results. I bet it'll be lovely to have DP home after such a long time apart x

Babycakes - Tobias Albert is a gorgeous name and I love that you ended up using 'Bert'. Hope you're both doing OK x

Amoeba and KALM - You both asked about Neupogen. The whole area of immunology and the work of Dr Gorgy is very advanced so it's hard to explain simply but one of the tests we've had done shows that I don't have the three key KIR receptors needed for good fertility/pregnancy and the Neupogen helps this as it stimulates white cell growth. I need x5 injections which will cost around £350 (the first of which will be used when Dr G administers it via a 'wash' transvaginally (lovely!) and the others I'll self-inject. Having said all of that, there seems to be some sort of supply issue from the manufacturer and I'm struggling to even get hold of it at the moment   X

Amoeba - how exciting that you'll find out what 'colour' jellybean is in two weeks  x

MuchMore - lovely that the memorial felt special. I hope you and DH get some more time to discuss your next steps now that things are calming down for you x

KALM - thanks honey, it is rather frustrating but there's really not much more I could have done. I got a lovely dress for Sunday from French Connection. It was £12 as I found it on the sale rail! I hardly ever find bargains so that was great  How are you doing? You popped in to my mind  this morning so I wondered if that's because something was happening naturally before your induction tomorrow?! Exciting! x

Beccaboo - yes, I accepted the part-time job at the place I worked at at Christmas. I started back on Saturday and it was lovely to be back there again as the people are so lovely  If I stay three months then I get discount whoop whoop! I understand what you're saying about not wanting 'that' baby but actually I'm OK with babies generally. I just find it tricky with this particular friend's baby just because the dates are so similar and it would have been so lovely to have gone through each milestone with her at the same time. I'm also a bit apprehensive about Sunday as it's quite a big thing (around 60 people going) and we are literally the only couple without children so I'm expecting inappropriate questioning from people we haven't seen for ages! Sigh! How are you doing? Good luck for your first stimming injection tonight x

Maisie - have you got your first scan booked in yet? It was just a standard food shop, so nothing too exciting. I did pick up some gluten free coconut macaroons though and OMG they're gorgeous. A bit too gorgeous! Nice work on doing the online shop. I go to Aldi these days so can't do it online. There are a few things that I can't get there though so I have to go to Waitrose as well. Takes ages but is loads cheaper x

Lillie - how are you doing honey? x

Sarah - any sign of AF? x

NickyNack - how are you doing? Good luck for trigger time (que Hammer Time song and dance!) tonight and EC tomorrow. Exciting! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending positive vibes for some nice juice and mature eggs x

LJH - thanks so much for sending the  info about your clinic. I'll keep the message should we need to start researching clinics for a third fresh cycle. Hopefully we won't need to! Not long until your next trip to Spain - exciting! Enjoy the sunshine and break and I hope it all goes to plan for you x

Hi Nahla, Cara and everyone else that I've missed. Hope you also have some much needed sunshine today and are having lovely days x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lovely ladies.

How are we all doing?

Thanks Maisie, I start stimming tonight and I always think its a funny thing when I say that I'm looking forward to injections but it now feels the next part of the cycle is here. On a very slightly higher dose of stimms this time round so I hope that I produce a few more follies and eggs. The clinic didn't want to up my dose loads as he basically said my egg numbers are low anyway, increasing the stimms isn't going to make loads of difference but he might be able to get a few more on last time.   Hope you are all ok. xx

Hi Wildflower, how are you feeling today? Maybe its the weather making you feel like you want to hibernate and eat cake! Bring on the spring time now I say. xx

Hi Smiley, Are you on DR drugs at the moment too? Hope the hot flushes pass. I'm wondering what stimms symptoms will bring, I don't think I really got any last time other than obviously feeling like my ovaries were doing something. xx

Hi Amy, Hope you get the last of your blood test results back soon, Bet you will be pleased to have DP home again, not long now. Good work on the gym still. I went on the bike and stepper last night, tonight im just going to do gentle bike before injections when I get home tonight.  

Hi Kalm, Hope things have got moving for you, if not, all the best for being induced tomorrow. so exciting. Are you the last of the CC babies now for those due at this time?

Hi Babycakes, I love that you DS could potentially be called 4 names! hehe. Love the names. Hope he is getting on ok. xx

Hi Goldie, Hows things with little Evie? xx

Hi Nickynack, I hope you had a lovely birthday and this week has been a good one. Are you in for EC tomorrow? If so I will be thinking of you and will have everything crossed. xx

Hi Westies, The French Connection dress for £12 sounds like a brilliant bargain. Good shopping skills there. 
Ah yes, that feeling like you are going to be questioned at any moment. I hope you have your answers ready! These gatherings do really bring it home how much we want it but like you say, sigh, put a brave smile on and i'm sure you will look the loveliest in your new dress. xx

I popped into M&S at lunch and saw they had Clementine Hot Cross Buns. Of course I had to get some in honour of us all, plus I do like them toasted. yum. 

xx


----------



## KALM

Beccaboo, good luck for Stimms tonight! Those clementine hot cross buns sound yummy, and you are right, so much nicer toasted with melting butter! Mmm 

Westies, well done on the bargain dress, and I hope the christening is bearable and you can fend off any unwanted child queries from people. No such luck that baby B is coming of his own accord.. He's too comfy, so eviction time tomorrow. It's exciting to know we'll meet him very soon.. Tomorrow if not Saturday. Also despite 9 months of anticipation it is still somewhat scary in a way to think soon we'll have a little one to look after and a whole new world of parenthood ahead of us. I guess all first time parents feel the same.  I think I must be the last CC about to give birth.. Can't think of anyone who was due just after me that hasn't already given birth.

Baby cakes, I totally love that your little boy has Albert as a middle name!  

Muchmore, seriously, swede in cake?!?! Ugh! 

Amy, beetroot actually goes really well with chocolate things, honestly. Like you can sneak a bit in brownies and no one would ever know, it just gives a nice extra moistness. I've also made a beetroot chocolate torte cake before which was nice, although in that you could get a bit of the sense of the "earthiness" of the beetroot. Glad your DP will be home soon.  how long do you have to wait for the latest blood test results - a week?

NickyNack, lots of luck for EC tomorrow, and a nice crop of top quality eggs.

Smiley, how are you doing today? I never got any hot flushes on the steroids myself, but doesn't sound too pleasant.

Wildflower, personally I think you should have got cake and then made a little tent under your duvet, and got in with Rose and a flashlight and ate some like a midnight feast (even if it wasn't that late!). I bet she'd have thought it was the best fun and you would have enjoyed it too! 

Amoeba, glad you are getting rest in this week too! Just think as well as finding out the gender it may not be long until you feel first movement! I got mine at 18+5, and some on the Forums had it earlier (although some later too).

Maisie, have you got a scan date?

Hi to everyone else and sending   To all.


----------



## Goldielocks80

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for lack of contact- Evie wasn't too wel following the birth and we ended up staying in for a week- only got home yesterday!! Evie is doing well though now! I'll go through and catch up on the news ASAP!

Beccaboo- Well done for starting stimms- fantastic news and another step forward!!

Kalm- if you are heading for induction tomorrow then I really hope it goes well. They induced me on a Tuesday but it took until the Thursday morning for Evie to arrive. I had to have 3 lots of pessaries in the end and then still the syntocin drip....everyone is different but I would say to consider an epidural if they do get as far as the drip as the contractions start very strong and quickly! My epidural was amazing and I could still feel to push her out! Good luck-I'll be thinking of you xxxx

Lots of love to all you other ladies!! Xxxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hiya CCs. 

Goldielocks - Sorry to hear Evie wasn't well but glad she is doing much better now and that you're back home. Auron was in hospital a week when he was born so I know it's tough going. I had the syntocin drip without an epidural because my platelets were too low! 

Kalm - Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed LO arrives speedily (and healthy, of course). Will be thinking of you.

Babycakes - I also love that your DS has Albert as his middle name! DS was Billy before he was born but he didn't end up with it after he arrived. 

Westies - I can't believe your luck with interviews, it must be so frustrating to get all the way to the last 2-3 out of so many applicants and not end up with the job. It's great you've got something in the meantime, though, and the discount sounds like it could be good! I have everything crossed that all this work with immunes does the trick for you. 

Beccaboo - I like the sound of clementine hot cross buns; I will have to pop into M&S this weekend. I don't need an excuse to eat hot cross buns, I love them.

Amy - Not too long until Sunday now, I bet you've really missed your DH.

Smileycat - Hope your bath/early night combo did the trick for you last night. 

wildflower - Hope you are feeling better. I agree on the the cake in bed thing at the moment; I can't stop eating everything I shouldn't be and I can't think of anything better than eating them in a nice, warm bed.  Friday tomorrow!

Amoeba - Glad everything is going well  not too long now until you can find out whether you have a pink or a blue tucked away in there.

maisie - Not insensitive at all, it's great that you have happy news to share and I'm sure I'm not alone in saying we love to hear it!  Here's to a healthy, happy pregnancy for you.

MuchMore - Glad you've had time to chat with DH on the adoption front.  Swede in cake sounds creative, yet awful. 

I can't see any further back on my phone but I think I got most people. Hope everyone is well and looking forward to Friday/the weekend if you're not working. 

No AF for me yet but I'm only 4 days late so it's not panic stations just yet. I was 5 days late on my other fresh cycle so there's still time. I need things to happen before the end of the week though so my stimms aren't delayed; my team are already fitting in around my period re: work rotas so I want to keep to schedule as much as possible!  Feeling less emotional but still as tired, and eating too much chocolate courtesy of Tesco's buy 2 get 2 free Easter eggs.


----------



## Goldielocks80

Huge respect then Sarah!!!!! Even with the epidural I could 'feel' them!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CCs,

Kalm - wishing you the best tomorrow and looking forward to receiving your update.   I have no idea why my intralipds went on for 2 hours but it wasn't too bad in the end. When did you stop having intralipids btw? Did they retest your NKs on BFP? Just wondering in case Dr G has a different approach to ZW. Anyway, I digress, sending you positive vibes honey! You get to meet your boy soon!

Wildflower - hope you feeling a bit brighter today, lovely. Be interested to know if you did have cake and what you had. I'm off cake at the moment unless they're low GI and gluten free and so I love reading all the cake updates.

Babycakes - Albert is such a sweet name, love Tobias too, Hope you're all ok.

Nickynack - Best of luck for EC tomorrow (sorry I think I got the dates wrong). You can do this! PMA! 

Lillie - are you feeling any better?

Amy - I had my TSH T3 T4 and antibodies tested so I think that should be ok. Hope there isn't long wait for the results so that you can start the meds (if needed) asap.

Sarah - I think m AF was delayed by a few days too before the start of stimming. It;s annoying trying to fit all this around work. I hope they can provide a bit of flexibility for you.

Westies - Good for you, I would've declined the LIT too based on those results and as I've said before your LAD results were better than mine, so don't see why its needed. You could do without that expense and pain. I've spent almost £3k on the LIT, booster and retests. I could cry  I just pray it will all be worth it!  I do hope you manage to get you hands on the neupogen supplies. I was missing the three KIR receptors too, but he didn't recommend neupogen for me and I've just about taken everything I can for this cycle!. Well done on the bargain shop too. I know what you mean about dealing with questions at gatherings with children. I just try to change the subject and ask a question about their children. 

Beccaboo - Hopefully you don't have any nasty side effects from stimms and you respond well to the little  tweak on the dosage. Protein, hot water bottle, milk, I'm sure you're doing all the right things! BTW I'm on an unmedicated FET, but I'm taking steroids (and other things) to reduce my natural killers cells so that I'm baby friendly for implantation.   

Muchmore - How are you doing hun, appreciate it has been challenging week. BTW Swede in cake, erm...interesting... 

Amoeba - I trust you've had a restful week. 

Maisie - Please keep posting, love reading your updates and it brings me hope.

Hello to the mummies if you're still reading - Goldie locks Nahla, Snowy. Nahla - how did it go on Monday? Goldilocks - sorry to read you had an extended stay in hospital. You must be happy to be home with baby Evie.

AFM, I'm feeling much better today. I have been drinking lots of water to flush out the steroids. That said, the steroids are also giving me insomnia!! I keep waking up every two hours . My DH complained earlier today that I am acting "ditzy and menstrual" - how nice of him...Easy for him to say given he's not the one being pumped with drugs. We've only had one fresh cycle and so he hasn't had to do much save for giving blood for the LIT/stingy injections.  I just have to remember that this is all part of my immunes protocol and so they must be working. PMA PMA!
We've thrown absolutely everything at this cycle, it's gotta be worth it for this short term pain.


xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

Sarah...haha loved ur tesco comment...but not very thankful for it as now I will end up going to tesco....arghh....altho I've just made some flapjack  

goodie glad ur home with evie..sorry she hasn't been well but hopefully now it wil be plain sailing!!

beccaboo hope stims went ok today huni...eek all so exciting!! I had the choc an fudge hot cross buns..afta I polished off.some their Italian meal for 2 on Tuesday....shared with dh of course!

Amy not long now til dp is home...interesting info on tsh! it's all so confusing!!

smiley hope ur feeling better now huni it's all go for u now too!

kalm are u excited an nervous all at the same time hehe it must feel so weird knowing ur going to get to meet lo soon!

westies sorry about the job huni....must be something out there better for u....maternity leave I hope! 

amoeba hope ur enjoying ur half term break x

muchmore sounds like u hav had a nice chat...sometimes they help..

wildflower...enough room for another to come an hibernate?

Nickynack glad things are good with dp...huge dose of good luck makin its way to u from me 2nite....

maisie hope ur holding on  tight for ur scan...will soon be here an u will see that little flicker...

hello anyone I hav missed I can't scroll that far back...

afm feeling better from the sicky bug...finally...af arrived 6 days late...feeling a bit pants 2day tbh it's my wedding anniversary monday an bday 2 weeks tomorrow...I feel like i haven't achieved everything I had planned but it's all out of my control...on an upfront I saw a lovely verse on a card today.....

we've faced the rain we will survive the storm  will sail through any weather because we can get through anything as long as wer together...

I got the card for dh for anniversary as it was an anniversary card!!

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm despite being vegetarian & loving vegetables I'm still not convinced about them in cake, I've never tried carrot cake because of the carrot element even though everyone tells me it is lovely!   I think the latest blood tests will only take a week, then dp needs to get some blood tests done & we should be ready for project defrost   I hope the eviction goes well & you get to meet you lo very soon, it really is amazing when you think about the early days when this thread started & now there are babies here & others due x  

Beccaboo I hope your first stims injection goes well tonight, good work with the clementine hot cross buns, bring on the orange craziness!!!      

Westies the dress sounds like a fab bargain   I hope you don't get asked about children at the christening but if you do I think "sadly/unfortunately not" is quite a good response x  

Nickynack are you in for ec tomorrow? Sending lots of orange positivity & wishing you all the best x      

Babycakes I love that tobias is also know as Bert, I really hope amoeba will do the same & jellybean will be her lo's middle name!  

Wildflower bed & cake sounds like a fabulous idea   I hope the appointment today was helpful x  

Smileycat your dh was brave with his comment!   sorry to hear about the insomnia, I hope you get a better night tonight x  

Maisie I hope you are doing ok x  

Sarah don't you hate it when they have chocolate on offer!   nice to know your colleagues shifts are being planned around your af!  

Goldie sorry to hear Evie has been unwell but great that you are home now x  

Lillie the anniversary card sounds lovely   please don't feel disappointed about what you have achieved, you have done so well going through treatment & making some great frosties & working & studying at the same time, you should be so proud of how well you have done x  

Muchmore I hope you are ok x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

No gyming tonight but I did still eat a couple of profiteroles!


----------



## NickyNack

Hey everyone - sorry not posted but been a busy non stop week! will check in properly tomorrow as now going to get an early night as got to be at the clinic for 8am and EC time   I am nervous beyond words and hoping and praying I have a good few eggs and they don't have trouble getting some from both ovaries   Had a lovely birthday but had a really upset tummy last few days think it's my IBS playing up 😔 Kalm good luck for your induction tomorrow lovely and I'll message you all after my acupuncture session and on the other side - argghhhh!!! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone just checking in to say hello, sorry a bit tired to do personals. All fine here, haven't booked my six week scan yet but probably will do that tomorrow. OH out with friends so I have had a nice peaceful evening. I forget who suggested it but I must get hold of some of those Clementine hot cross buns.... 

Nickynack your post just came up as I was typing - best of luck for EC tomorrow! I really hope it goes well. I have always got off quite lightly except for the time I only had two eggs, and they were trying to find more - after that I was pretty uncomfortable for 24 hours but it passed. Hope yours goes smoothly and that you feel ok afterwards.  

goodnight all x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck NickyNack!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Good luck tomorrow nickynack xxxx     

Lillie those words sound great xx

Kalm hope all goes well with induction tomorrow and you'll meet your little boy very soon xx

Goldie sorry to hear Evie wasn't too well, but glad to hear your both home now xx

Amy yey to profiteroles despite not going to gym xx  

Westies great bargain on the dress  xx hoping the treatment works for you, the transvaginal wash doesn't sound pleasant though      xx

Sarah af dance for you           Xx

Hello to all the CCs and hope you're all well xxxx 

I didn't see the clementine hot cross buns in M&S   (was in a rush though) but did buy the normal ones   x had a chaotic day/evening...spoke to midwife about possible chest infection, she said see gp asap..no appts so thought would phone 111 to get out of hours appt which ended up with a priority ambulance being sent!!! 😮😮😮 they checked me over and offered to take me to a&e or to contact OOH for me - which they did and supposedly gp would phone within hour but if didn't I was to go to urgent care. Well had to go to urgent care, apparently I wasn't on the phone list! 2hours later gp sent me away telling me to rest and take paracetamol as chest clear so viral at moment but am high risk for chest infection so if things change I've to go back for antibiotics    am shattered now so going to take paracetamol and head to bed xxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Good luck for EC nickynack


----------



## lillieb87

good luck 2day Nickynack x


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack good luck for ec today x  

Kalm I hope the induction goes well x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello.

I have one long day today in client meetings. Hopefully it will go quick then the weekend. yippee.

Good luck today Nickynack, Just think how far you have come to get to this point again and i'm feeling positive for you that you will get even further. Lots of Love. xx

Good luck Kalm, thinking of you today. Hope everything goes well. xx

Hi Goldie, Sorry to hear Hlittle Evie was unwell but super glad you are both home now and all is well. xx

Hi sarah, glad to hear you are feeling less emotional and hurry up AF. Do you need a few dancing bananas to get it going!    

Hi Smiley, yes glad its the weather for a hot water bottle and making sure I eat a lot of protein. Not big on milk or dairy but trying to get a lot of protein in my diet from other stuff and adding protein powder to most foods! Ah yes unmedicated FET, well I think you have certainly had your fair share of medication and various other treatments. Really hope this is your turn as you certainly deserve this. xx

Hi Amy, I certainly am trying to go orange crazy, its got to help right!? Oh you must try carrot cake, it is amazing, add it onto you list of desserts to try this weekend!  

Hi Lillie, love the words in the anniversary card. They really are nice. Like Amy said, you have achieved so much. you are a very talented lovely lady. I know it is hard but look at all the positives, that's what I try and do to get through this. xx

Hi Maisy, it was me that nought the clementine hot cross buns. In my m&s they were by the counter as Id only spotted them when I went to pay for my apples! There was some stem ginger ones too which I also bought. Hope you get to book in your scan. xx

Hi Amoeba, sounds like you really had quite an evening. I hope you feel ok and make sure you rest up today. Feet up and relax. xx

Did my first stimm injection last night plus my lower dose of DR. 2x injections. Stimm injection was pretty stingy and horrible but is was fine. I guess it starts getting to work pretty quick as I woke up this morning and thought something was going on around the ovary area! Or maybe it was all in my head as I know they are going to grow bigger now. 
Right off to client meeting. Have a lovely day CC's.

xx


----------



## KALM

No induction for me today, they had to bump us to tomorrow due to more critical cases. Only found out on the way to hospital. We still went in and they monitored us for a while to check baby was ok (which he was). Went to give me another membrane sweep but couldn't as cervix was too high up, so either things have regressed since sweep on Tuesday, or the midwife on Tuesday (who I think was a trainee) didn't do it right. Hey ho.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone just a quick check in to let you know how my EC went and then going to have a nap as just got in from acupuncture and can hardly keep my eyes open 😴

So they managed to get 6 eggs and both ovaries were ok to get to so all that worry about retrieval for nothing!! Felt quite painful before the sedation etc kicked in and they said they drained all follies that were there but some were still a little small so might not have 6 mature eggs but fingers crossed I at least get 1 and even better 2 for ET hopefully Monday   I don't get to hear now till my phone call Monday at 8:30 and then acupuncture sesh before ET and then another acupuncture session  

So come on Barry sing and swoon to my lil embies!!! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news NickyNack  enjoy your nap and have a relaxing weekend. Hope Barry works his magic and you get lots of positive news on Monday x

KALM - sorry to hear you got bumped until tomorrow but I'm glad they checked you over anyway. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack great news on the 6 eggs       it seems a bit mean that you have to wait until monday before you hear anything about fertilisation, fx barry works his magic for you, take care & rest up x  

Kalm how frustrating for you!    at least you got checked & know your lo is doing well & you will get to meet him very soon x  

Beccaboo I'm just not sure I can get my head around vegetables in cakes!   well done with your first stims injection, I'm pretty sure the orangeness will help x      

Maisie I hope you manage to get some clementine hot cross buns x  

Amoeba sorry to hear you have been unwell, I hope the rest & paracetamol helps & you start to feel better soon x  

Westies I hope the christening goes ok on sunday x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## sarahsuperdork

That's great NickyNack! Hope they have a lovely night with Barry tonight. 

Amy - Carrot cake is one my my favourites, it's so yummy, you have to try it sometime. 

Kalm - Oh no, that must have been disappointing for you but fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Beccaboo - Hope your day goes speedily; almost the weekend. 

AF is finally here  along with some really nice cramps so I think I'll hit Tesco for more chocolate this afternoon  glad I'm off work today. I am feeling much better now things are finally happening, plus I am exactly the same number of days late as I was on my first fresh cycle. Superstitious but I like that!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, just popped on in a quick break.

Nickynack, 6 eggs is great. If I get 6 on this go Il be very pleased.  good work you. I hope all is ok for fertilisation and have everything crossed. Like you say, even 1 or 2 eggs good for transfer, that's all you need. So pleased you have got to this point. xx

Sarah, brilliant news! yippee.

Kalm, oh boo to that, I bet you had mentally prepared for it too. Good luck for tomorrow or maybe it give LO a little more time to make an appearance on his own accord! I hope so. xx

Hi Amy, its nearly weekend, whoop. tomorrows plans for me are a bit different from my norm! a nice walk with my dad who is looking after his friends dogs, so a dog walk around the park. picking up some bits from Aldi - nuts, brazils for stimming! and trying out a new recipe Kalm gave me for paradise bars, like bounty bars. Im going to miss Saturday gym session but hopefully I can fill it with other things! xx

Now back to meetings. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news on 6 eggs nickynack xx hoping Barry does his thing tonight, such a pity you have to wait until Monday for the call...but hoping it's a positive one xxxx   

Yey to af Sarah and fx the number of days late is a god d sign based on first fresh cycle xx   

Kalm sorry to hear you've been bumped to tomorrow, at least they checked lo and he's still very happy in there xx

Beccaboo yey to starting stims  xx

  to all the CCs and hope you all have a fab day xx

Afm worse today than yesterday - doc last night did say this would happen. Was up for a few hours this morning then went back to bed would've stayed there but obviously jellybean must've been hungry as my blood sugars dropped again so having some lunch. Need to get better before Monday as can't afford to take time off work.   xx


----------



## wildflower

NickyNack - 6 lovely eggs! Well done lovely. I know the wait for news tomorrow is a nerve wracking, just focus on 6 being a really good number 

Sarah - good to hear AF has arrived on schedule. Phew! x

xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack! Well done you! That is eggcellent! I had a feeling access wouldn't be an issue. Whoop whoop hope Barry works his magic in the lab. Hope you can keep your mind occupied until the call. Everything crossed for you.  

Sarah - yay to AF arriving! Enjoy your sweet treats!

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Just a quick one....for those of you looking for clementines hot cross bun, I've just seen that I read it wrong, they are St Clements hot cross buns! But I think it's close enough! They have orange infused sultanas, orange purée and candied orange peel.  xx


----------



## KALM

Fab news Nicky, I know Barry will be crooning in fine form tonight for you!

Amoeba - hope you feel better soon. 

Sarah - yay for AF arriving!

Just heard I have to be at hospital for 8am tomorrow! Ack! That means leaving at 7 and up at 6  still maybe can get a snooze in after they've given me the prostaglandin gel thing and we are waiting to see if it does the trick.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Nickynack that is fab news!!! I always feel for you having to wait so long for news so I really hope the weekend flies by. 
Kalm how frustrating to have been bumped but hoorah that it was only till tomorrow. I really hope LO is well and truly with us by end of the weekend. 
Amoeba sorry to hear you've been feeling rougher today. I totally get about not missing work but take it easy don't you ... There seems to be a very virulent strain of chest stuff around. A friend of mine just got diagnosed with pneumonia from what she thought was just a chest infection. I really hope it shifts fast for you so you don't have to lose wages. 
So ladies ... Clementine hot cross buns sounded awesome enough, but now beccaboo you tell us they're St Clements hot cross buns! Who knew we clems have a patron saint  Here's hoping he's got some good skills in the whole pregnancy miracles area


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck Kalm. Will be thinking of you. X


----------



## wildflower

All the best to Kalm and NickyNack today. An important weekend for both of you!!
xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm I hope the induction is going well & you get to meet your lo very soon x  

Nickynack I hope you are recovering well after ec & good things are happening in the love lab for you x  

Muchmore I love the idea that there is a patron saint of clementines x  

Amoeba I hope you are feeling a bit better today, yours & jellybean's health must be a priority over work if you still feel rough next week x  

Beccaboo I hope the dog walking went well this morning & the baking is successful, are the paradise bars vegetable free?! x  

Sarah hooray for af arriving, hope you are feeling ok & enjoying your day off x  

Westies I hope the christening goes well tomorrow x  

Lillie I hope you are feeling better x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Not much happening here today, managed 6 mins on the power plate & 80 mins on the stepper last night, pretty sure the stepper was lying to me as it says I did 8650 steps & 1750 calories but figured either way it was ok to have a couple more profiteroles!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Got my mum to buy the St Clements hot cross buns today 🍊🍊 I ended up going back to bed about 12ish and after a further nap feel a little better, still coughing and not much energy but getting there x

Kalm hope induction going ok and you little boy is here to greet you soon xx

Beccaboo hope you enjoyed the dog walk rather than usual run xx 

Westies hope the christening goes well tomorrow xx

Amy any time of the stepper warrants some profiteroles ☺☺ Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thinking of you today Kalm, hope all is going well and you either get to meet your baby boy soon or you have already! 

Amoeba - Hope you are feeling better soon, it's so rough when you're poorly. 

Amy - Great stepping! I think I burn around 200 calories per 4,000 steps but that's regular walking (fast pace) rather than on a stepper so I don't think it would raise my heart rate as much. I wear a Fitbit to track everything I do in a day.

NickyNack - Hope your fertilisation rate was fab this morning. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry not personals for everyone tonight. Had a long day (retail on Saturdays is not the place to be) and feeling fed up of DR now. My poor tummy is bruised and sore all over. Had a nice call off my boss this afternoon though, she asked how I was getting on and wished me luck.


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone

Kalm Good luck for tomorrow lovely and hope you get to meet ur special LO v soon exciting times 😁 Xx

Sarah sorry ur poor tummy is sore and DR is getting to you a bit now, chin up Hun xx

Amy good work on the stepping and gym front 😘 Xx

Ameoba sorry ur feeling so rough, hope you feel bit better tomorrow xx

Hi Beccaboo hope the stims are going ok xx

Sorry no more posts but my iPad is on the blink and it's hard to do many posts on my phone!! I am so so so nervous about my call in morning   I have everything crossed I have at least one decent embryo for ET   just worry because I only had 2 follies over 15ml last Monday and they said not some of the follies were still snap on Fri and EC. My boobs are so sore too esp my nipples - can't bear to touch them!! 

St Clementines hot cross buns sound fab - will get some tomorrow 😋 

Hi Smiley, Muchmore, Wildflower, Lillie, Westies, and everyone else xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thinking of you NickyNack, sending orange vibes to your little embryos!


----------



## wildflower

Sarah - love your new pic of little A, what a cutie! Hope you are feeling ok, when does stimms start?


NickNack - thinking of you loads tonight and praying for good news tomorrow morning   


Amoeba - really hope you are feeling a bit recovered after the last few days and you are up tomorrow. Always put yourself first, don't worry about money or anything - that will all get looked after one way another - your health is top priority! xxx


KALM - hoping that this weekend has been successful if dramatic - I hope you got the epidural! (I can't believe you did the drip with no epidural Sarah - RESPECT!)


Amy - I guess DP is back now. I hope he brought you treats!!


afm - I never updated you guys on our follow up. There wasn't much to report. Our doctor was really lovely and handled it well - it was obvious when we sat down that we were disappointing and probably at the end of our journey. He said some positive things about how things have gone - like that I have pretty much hit statistical predictions given my age (2 bfps from 5 treatments). Also that our last two treatments had gone well - top grade embies at ET means a 50/50 chance at that point of a BFP. 
It was good. I don't feel like I have managed to close the door fully on my hopes yet but feeling generally happy.
I did my second run of the week today (Not normal for me to run that often!) and I think my knees are coping at the moment which is good. I'm getting quite in to the running! - not quite up to Beccaboos standards though 


Have a good week everyone! I can't believe the weekend is over so quickly!
xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

wildflower glad you're feeling generally happy  and that your follow up went well. I hope that in time you will either feel ready to close the door, or to try again if that's the right decision for you. I should start stimms this week, downreg scan on Wed so providing all ok I should be stimming by Thu/Fri. Can't come soon enough! My 'weekend' is Wed/Thu this week so I am looking forward to different days than everyone else looks forward to. 

A now has a duvet and pillow instead of a baby sleeping bag. It's a small milestone perhaps but it feels huge, and he looks like a proper little boy asleep in his cot. I want so much to make him a big brother this time.


----------



## KALM

Hi everyone, just a quick post to let you know the good news that Baby Ethan John Avery arrived safe and well yesterday at 6:51pm, weighing 7lbs 6oz. I was into hospital for induction and had the prostaglandin gel to soften my cervix at about 9am. Contractions started about 2pm, quickly every 2 mins apart, and we were able to quickly move down to delivery room (the midwife led unit was full but we got the one delivery room with a birthing pool and it was fab). My waters broke on their own without them having to do it, and I laboured in the pool and had a pool birth in the end which I hadn't anticipated doing. I'm proud to say I had no other pain relief than using the tens machine to start with and then the pool. All my pregnancy yoga breathing and natal hypnotherapy CD helped. It was the most amazing and wonderful thing ever, but no doubt about it, it is called labour for a reason! Anyway I was extremely lucky as after only 5 hours of labouring and roughly 115 contractions (bless DP for clocking them all!) our gorgeous little son was born.  We are all doing well, although as you can imagine, tired!  

Nicky, thinking of you for tomorrow and sending clementine vibes your way for great news.

KALM x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Kalm your post made me smile!! Huge congratulations  hope you are all well. Wonderful news.


----------



## Smileycat

Kalm, huge congratulations to you and your DH. Your post brought tears of happiness. You're a mummy!! Take care lovely   xx


----------



## Amy76

Kalm massive congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Ethan, your post was so lovely, I hope you are all doing well x  

Nickynack sending lots of positive orange vibes for you for tomorrow x  

Amoeba I hope you are feeling better x  

Sarah A looks so sweet in the new picture   not long now until you start stims x  

Wildflower well done with the running   I think it is always good to keep the door slightly open x  

Beccaboo how was the baking? I hope the stims injections are going well x  

Westies I hope the christening went well x  

Smileycat not long until you are pupo x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Dp is finally back after 3 weeks away


----------



## NickyNack

Aw congratulations Kalm on the safe and drug free (well done 👍🏼😁) arrival of ur special little boy Ethan - so happy for you and glad you didn't have too long a labour in the end  Enjoy motherhood lovely and sending you lots of love and   Xxxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awwwww wonderful news Kalm  congratulations on baby Ethan's swift and straightforward arrival. Here's hoping you get some rest and recovery in between feeds  
Amy, great news that DP is back safe  
Nickynack, everything crossed for your call in the morning!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Huge congratulations Kalm on birth of Ethan    Xxx

Nickynack everything crossed for a positive call and et for you today xx  

I'm slightly better, not 100% but well enough to be in work - I think anyway...if things get too bad at work I will just have to come home 🤔 X


----------



## IloveWesties

Huge congratulations KALM, wonderful news and how lovely to have a water birth too. When are you able to go home?     x

It feels like the CCs have had a real run of boys but I haven't kept track of it - anyone know how many boys and girls?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi kalm, congratulations to you and DP on birth of baby Ethan, finally!  that's such lovely news to hear on my Monday morning. I've always loved the thought of a birthing pool. So so pleased for you. Xx

Nickynack, everything crossed for phone call today. Hope those embies have been doing well. 

Westies, hope you got on ok at the christening, 

Amoeba, hope you get through work today, yes you haven't see how you go and come home if not feeling great. 

Amy, glad DP is home. Yippee. Stimms going well thanks. Baking was good, made kalms paradise bars and they are like bounty bars, so nice.  

Hi wildflower. Glad the follow up went well and I'm sure in time you will know how you feel whether that's closure or trying something new, not necessarily IVF related. Yay I'm glad someone did a run on my behalf on the weekend, I missed it on Saturday, felt at a proper loose end! Oh well all for a good cause. 

I have a scan Wednesday and a scan Friday to see how those follies have grown. I hope they have! DH has a wisdom tooth out tomorrow and has to be sedated so got the day off to take him, plus work is crazy busy, typical when I could do without the stress. Anyway, carry on. Only 3 weeks until I have a week off work which will be the second week of the 2ww. Hope you are all ok. Xx


----------



## wildflower

Yay KALM what a beautiful post! Your birth fits with your ff name perfectly  Welcome to the world little Ethan! xxxx


----------



## maisie2012

Dear KALM, I must say I have a little tear in my eye as I write this. Congratulations on the birth of little Ethan, what wonderful news!         I was also really pleased to hear that you had a good birth experience. After all the difficulty you have been through to get your baby you are owed something straightforward! This is such a special time and I hope that you really enjoy it and can take it as gently as possible. xxxxxxxx


----------



## maisie2012

Wildflower I'm glad that you felt your follow up was good, or as good as it can be. I hope that you are doing ok thinking about your next steps, whatever they are.   xxxxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nicky I hope you got good news today x  

Beccaboo well done with the baking, I hope dh's wisdom tooth removal goes well tomorrow, nice that you get a day off work especially as it is a Tuesday x  

Westies of the ladies who stayed in touch here I think we have nahla, snowy & goldie who had girls so 3 cc girls & nahla, Babycakes, welshweasel & Kalm who had boys so 4 boys so pretty even, not sure if I have missed anyone? x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok x  

Sarah not long now until your 'weekend' with your scan & hopefully starting stims x  

Amoeba I hope work has gone well & you are continuing to feel better x  

Maisie did you book your scan? Hope you are feeling ok x  

Wildflower did you manage to make time for cake in bed? x  

Cara I hope your running & healthy eating is going well x  

Muchmore I hope you & dh are doing ok after a very difficult couple of weeks x  

Snowy, nahla, Goldie, Babycakes, welshweasel & Kalm I hope motherhood is going well for you all x  

Smileycat not long now until you are pupo x  

Ljh did you get the results from your biopsy yet? I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

Dp seems to have had a good time with his parents, he brought me back some traditional outfits which are very beautiful but more fitted than I would normally wear so not much room for chocolate tart!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's 

Hope you;re keeping well

Amy - hurrah to having your DP back! Nice of him to get some outfits, I bet the designs are gorgeous

Sarah - That photo of A is just adorable. I think I felt my ovary ping when I saw it. Good luck for starting stimms and hope you have a lovely mid week weekend!

Beccaboo - Sounds like stimms is going well for you! FX for your appointments this week - grow follies grow! Shame about your DH's wisdom teeth removal (I hate all things teeth related!), but lovely you can support him tomorrow. I know what you mean re stressful work. I am really trying not to get involved with it all, but its hard when you want to do a good job. Fortunately you'll have some time off during the 2WW, which is only a few weeks away!!

Wildflower - Glad the follow up went as well as it could and now you have some time to think about what's best for you. In the meantime, good luck with the running. It is the best time for thinking, I find. Hope you stay in that happy space.

Maisie - when is you scan?

Amoeba - hope your first day back wasn;t too bad. Don't push it if you're still feeling poorly, it's not worth it.  

Hi to everyone else.

No news from me. I'm (un)patiently waiting for the call to confirm my transfer time on Thursday.  The steroid side effects seem to have gone, but now I'm on the cyclogest, oh what joy!


xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey ccs just a quick check in before I turn in it's been a long day and was wide awake with worry until gone 2am  

It's all paid off   5 out of my 6 eggs fertilized, 2 only got to 2 cells, 1 got to 6 cells but started to divide outside the egg shell so not good enough to freeze, 1 embryo graded 3/4 at 6 cells and 1 graded 3/4 at 8 cells so had these 2 put back   I am so releaved and now feel like we really have a chance for the first time in this whole cycle. I have started on my fragmin every night and gonazi which I inject twice weekly in addition to my pessaries nightly. The only downside is I have to have a HCG test 14 March and 16 March to confirm a BFP   but I'm fine with that as would rather have double progesterone and not have the worry of bleeding like my 2 prev cycles. So went to my acupuncture session afterwards and fell asleep as was so tired!! Feel like a big weight has been lifted off my shoulders ☺ 

Hi to everyone - Beccaboo I really hope ur follies have made some progress with ur stims but it is still early days so stay strong Hun and hope DH gets on ok at the dentist - outch wisdom teeth removals really hurt - remember when I had my 2 bottom ones removed as they were impacted and I could hardly open my mouth afterwards and had hamster cheeks!! Hope ur not missing ur exercise too much. Just keep thinking of ur nice week off and relaxing   Xx

Kalm hope ur getting on ok with Ethan and recovering well xx

Amy glad ur DH is back, I bet you have really missed him but no don't give up them choc puddings 😋 Xx

Smile hope you get ur call re ET for Thurs, keeping everything crossed for you lovely xx

Sarah good luck with starting ur stims xx

Ameoba hope ur feeling better lovely and work wasn't too tough xx

I'll catch up on everyone else tomorrow I'm going to listen to my Zita West post transfer 😁☺  - didn't think I would get to listen to it 😁 Good night all xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news NickyNack congratulations on being PUPO. I'll keep everything crossed for you  x


----------



## maisie2012

NickyNack I have been watching out for your post, really glad for you that it has worked out well so far. Congratulations on being PUPO!   Hope you can enjoy your time in the PUPO bubble and that you get your BFP this time around     Hope you get a good night's sleep as well! 

Hi Amy and Smileycat, I haven't yet booked my scan, I think I am subconsciously putting it off because I am nervous about it. I don't have any particular reason to be nervous, actually there seem to be good signs so far but I don't want to get my hopes up too much until I have had the scan and it all looks ok. I will book it tomorrow.... 

hello everyone else   especially KALM and baby Ethan, here's an extra wave just for you  and a dancing monkey


----------



## Smileycat

Yay! Nickynack! Fabulous news honey. Big smiles  congrats on being PUPO. I have everything crossed for you. I have a feeling this will be your time. The ZW cd is a life saver. Have a good rest X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack great news and congrats on being pupo xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Brilliant news Nickynack  enjoy being Pupo!!!


----------



## KALM

Thanks everyone for your words of congratulations. It has been an incredibly hard day, just am so tired and so overwhelmed, which is not something this control freak here is used to! There have been lots of tears (me not Ethan!). On a good point he finally fed from the boob for second time since birth this evening, it gave me hope we will get there! Just some sleep for me would help but he sleeps best on me (or daddy) not in his basket, which is not helpful! 

Nicky I was so pleased to hear your news, I was thinking of you today. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

Hi to everyone else, that's all I can manage now!


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, so pleased to wake up and read your post today. That has made me really happy that you have got to this point. You sound really positive and so you should be. Fx crossed this is your year like we said and you get that BFP you deserve. Keep doing everything you are doing, keep stress free, it seems to be working for you.  

Aww kalm, can only imagine that it would be overwhelming. Hope you got a little sleep.  

Smiley, not long until transfer for you now. Have you decided you are going with putting two back? Xx

Amy, the outfits sound lovely. Are they really colourful, is there any orange on them? Xx

Hi maisy, I can understand the nervousness. do you know roughly how many weeks you are? Hope you get it booked soon. Xx

Having a relaxing morning as no work today and no running! Taking DH for his appointment at 11 then home for some sofa time.  (smiley face for me but hamster cheek for DH!   bless him) ! Xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Kalm, it's lovely to hear from you! I remember crying a lot at that stage, it's all so overwhelming and you are so sleep deprived! And don't worry about breastfeeding being tricky, it will take a little time and practice for both of you but I'm sure you will get there  

Hi Beccaboo, I'm just over three weeks from fertilisation so I think that makes me just five weeks. The clinic want a scan after six weeks so I will book it for early March. I can't take anything for granted but I will feel that we are a bit further down the road if all looks ok on the scan. How are you doing? You must be pleased that you are getting closer to EC. How's it looking? Good I hope.

Hello everyone else, hope you all have a good day. Here's some orangeness to keep us all on track.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie I hope you get an appointment sorted for the scan soon & it reassures you x  

Beccaboo there were 3 outfits, each one is like a tunic top, some thin cotton trousers with a drawstring waist & a scarf, one tunic is red & has lots of embroidery on, another is blue & also has lots of embroidery on & the third is black & white, I didn't notice any orange! Randomly they seems tighter on my forearms than anywhere else even though I don't think I have particularly big arms/elbows!   I hope the dental appointment for dh goes well today, even after all the ivf & surgery I have had I still dread going to the dentist more than anything!   Hope you enjoy your sofa time x  

Kalm I'm sure it must be completely over whelming to suddenly have a little person to care for after such a long time trying to get to this point x  

Nickynack congratulations on being pupo, wishing you lots of luck for the craziness of the 2ww x  

Smileycat I hope you get a time for transfer on thursday soon, like I said to beccaboo the outfits are lovely, even if they are a long way from the skinny jeans & loose tops I normally wear x  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

I forgot to say I phoned my gp yesterday to get the results of my ft3, ft4 & thyroid antibody tests & it looks like the lab just tested my tsh again instead which came back as 3.68 compared to 2.86 a couple of weeks ago!   I am waiting to hear back from the gp whether I need to have another blood test to get the right tests done but am even more confused by the latest tsh result!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Amy, those outfits sound wonderful. I hope that the doctors can sort out whatever is going on with your blood test results!

I have booked my scan for Wed 9th March by which time if all has gone ok I will be just over seven weeks. I am feeling quite sick and have googled (of course) and reassured myself that this is a good sign and reduces the risk of anything going wrong. I just can't really believe that it could have worked this time.


----------



## Smileycat

Well done on booking your scan Maisie! Step away from Google and enjoy the pregnancy bubble  

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow Beccaboo!

Just a quick one as I'm on my phone. Will send personals tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo good luck for your scan today, sending lots of positive orange vibes to you, I checked the outfits dp brought back & the blue one does have quite a bit of orange embroidery on x  
    

Maisie well done on booking your scan, dr google can be a dangerous place! x  

Smileycat wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## maisie2012

thank you Smileycat and Amy, I think that is good advice! 

Beccaboo hope your scan is good today.  

Smileycat wishing you best of luck for your transfer tomorrow, hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo hope scan goes well today xx

Maisie yey to having scan booked in - step away from Google, it's hard I have to stop myself several times a day!! Xx

Smiley hope et goes to plan tomorrow xx

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all ok xxx

I've just had a visit from the headteacher, the teacher I'm covering from was in yesterday and stated to him she would like to go part time next academic year - he asked what I was doing after my maternity and that there is the opportunity to job share, which means I will be permanently contracted here 😀 I need to await further details to see if financially feasible but OMG what a fab start to the day xx 😊😊


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Amoeba just wanted to say that is wonderful news about the job share! Hope it works out. I know that going back to work can be such a headache for lots of people and that it can be difficult to get the flexibility that you need - how lovely for you to have it sorted (hopefully!) at such an early stage!


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing ok. Just been catching up on all your news.

Goldie - congrats on arrival of Evie - I love that name. It was on my list of potentials too.

Also Babycakes, so pleased that the name Bert has stuck.

Maisie - congrats! Great news. Hope that first scan goes well. I found it impossible to step away from Google! I still do.

Nickynack - your cycle sounds very positive. Congrats on being pupo. Fingers crossed for that BFP!

Beccaboo - hope the stims aren't getting you down too much. Hopefully this will be a good cycle for you. Hope today's scan went well. 

Sarah - DR must be nearly over now. Hope the rest of the cycle goes well.

Amoeba - glad jellybean is doing well and exciting that you can find out the gender soon. Then you can really think about names which is exciting. Sorry to see you've been so under the weather though.

Smiley - great that you'll be PUPO soon. Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Amy - sounds like your tsh results are confusing. Hope you get some clarity soon.
Glad DH is back. Hope you can manage to combine the outfits with chocolate tart though.

Lillie - hope you recovered quickly from feeling poorly.

Hi to everyone else and hope those cycling again soon have success.

AFM - it's been a roller coaster month with Lizzie. She struggled to gain weight  and we've struggled with feeding. She had a tongue tie and has reflux so it's a challenge getting enough food to stay down.
She's such a little thing that I do worry. She's super cute though (although I'm biased!). 
I'm pretty sleep deprived but DH has been amazing. Also meeting up with the girls I met doing NCT had really kept me sane. Plus eating cake always helps!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's.

Hi Snowy, so lovely to hear from one of our new mums. xx Glad you are ok, I guess there is so much to learn and the worry never goes hey?! I presume the midwives monitor Lizzie to check she is ok weight wise, what have they said? xx

Hi Amoeba, brilliant about the job share, especially with you being pregnant you think they could easily not offer not offer anything permanent. They must think a lot of you to want to keep you and its lovely that they are so supportive. Brilliant. xx

Maisie, yay that you booked your scan. FX everything continues as it should do with that being next milestone. xx

Amy, Yay for the orange on the outfits, they do sound lovely. How confusing with the test results, hope you get them redone and confirmed all ok. 

AFM, had my scan this morning, feeling positive again! I have 6 follies around the 13mm to 15mm range. (this is after 6 days of stimms) I have a further 3 at around 7mm. The nurse seemed positive with my 6 larger ones so if I don't hear anything this afternoon, I carry on with my dose and back for second scan on Friday. 6 at that size for me is good. I had 6 last year going into EC but not all were that big so couldn't get all the eggs. Feeling positive again that I will make it to milestone EC. FX they have eggs in the next thing! Im feeling really well, I had a headache Monday and Tuesday but cant complain really as that's the only bad symptoms Ive had in the whole of this cycle so far. xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo great news on your scan, looks like the supplements & orangeness must be working x  

Amoeba the job share thing sounds good, I hope it works out for you x  

Snowy it is lovely to hear from you, lizzie does look super cute in your profile pic   I'm glad your nct buddies & cake are helping keep you sane x


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Amy, just relieved I have follies as haven't felt anything going on down there. I feel so good that I could get up and go for a run! (obviously I won't, just that I feel my usual self so wondered if things were working as they should!) I've been keeping up with protein, I am not a huge dairy or meat eater either actually but trying to keep protein levels up with protein powder and plant based foods, loads of beans, lentils, chickpeas, its all going on! And yes, I refreshed my orange nail polish last night in prep so must be that! xx

My nurse also told me I had a retroverted uterus! Has anyone else got one of these! Its the first I had heard of it, hadn't been mentioned before. Its not an issue but googled it (of course!), apparently its tilted posteriorly rather than tipped toward the bladder. 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - great news about the number and size of follies - yey! I did a big eye roll when I saw your post about what the nurse said  I'm sure I've posted about this before on here but may have been a discussion on another thread Anyway, I was once told this by a nurse when I went for a smear test. I should add that she was pretty junior and the whole smear seemed to be too much with her to cope with - she was very flustered and didn't seem to know what she was doing! Anyway, when she told me this I went in to a bit of a spin (this is years before TTC and I wasn't even with DH then) but I called my mum straight away from my car to get the low down. My mum is a nurse - senior sister - and specialises in obs and gynae issues. Anyway, mum was really cross that she'd said this to me without explaining that the placement of your uterus CHANGES! It's not something that is either one way or the other. That's just how yours was today. Here's a good post all about it that I found ages ago and have shared with others before. Hope this helps x www.feministmidwife.com/2013/12/04/the-retroverted-and-retroflexed-uterus-from-front-to-back-well-mostly-back/

Amoeba - fab news on the potential job share. Fingers crossed it all works out for you and the person you've been covering for x

Maisie - good that you've booked the scan  x

Smileycat - sending lots of good luck for ET tomorrow. Are you having one or two back? Sorry, I've forgotten. Looking forward to your post that you're now PUPO x

Hi everyone else. Just a quick post as having one of those days trying to complete an over-ambitious to do list! x


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I didn't feel anything on my cycles either, it is always a worry not knowing what is happening but it sounds like things are going well   you could always try quorn to increase your protein, the quorn sausages are quite nice & the quorn escallops are good   at my biopsy they said my uterus was tilted which had never been mentioned before, I think westies said they can move about & it isn't something to worry about x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, Yes, I do remember you saying that now. I had thought it was strange that the nurse said about it today but it hadn't ever been mentioned before, but like you say, if it changes then that's probably why. The nurse was really nice, but yes, no explanation around it and she asked whether I ever had bowel pain around AF time! I never have any pains down there! Thanks for the link, I will read it when I get home. xx

Yes Amy, now you mention it I do remember you saying about it too! Is there a lot of protein in Quorn? Actually doesn't that Mo Farrah have lots of quorn because of high protein levels, that's what the advert says anyway! haha. I had a bean salad for lunch, was yum. Tonight Ive got Quinoa and veggies which I prepped last night. xx


----------



## maisie2012

Wow Beccaboo that is impressively healthy. Much better than me. I think we are having pizza and ice cream for dinner tonight


----------



## maisie2012

sorry Beccaboo I should have said well done on your scan as well, that sounds good. Hope they keep growing nicely for EC!


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I think quorn is high in protein & low in fat so a healthy option, your lunch & tea sound very healthy, I had homemade curried parsnip soup for lunch but there is chocolate tart for tea!  

Maisie pizza & ice cream sounds good x  

Westies I hope you manage to tick lots of things off your to do list x


----------



## wildflower

Great work Beccaboo! Good follie growing 

Nickynack I haven't said yet - congrats on being PUPO. Enjoy the bubble and stick with the zw meditating xxx

Lovely to hear from you Snowy. Try not to worry about Lizzie's weight too much. Those charts in the red books can cause great anxiety! As long as she looks healthy and hydrated you are doing fine. Remember that bottle fed kids grow faster but breast milk is still healthier over all (so weight gain doesn't always mean the best health) and some people are just petite! I had the same worries and it's hard to not get consumed by worry - trust your instincts!!

xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

NickyNack - Congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy. 

Amy - Glad you have chocolate tart to enjoy for afters.  It's the last bake off, cake is a necessity! Hope the TSH confusion is resolved soon.

Beccaboo - I never felt anything on my previous cycle when I stimmed either so side effects aren't necessarily an indicator of anything. Glad everything is going well!

Snowy white - Lovely to hear from you. Hope Lizzie starts to feed better soon; I remember all the struggles with DS re: feeding and it can be so stressful. He struggled with silent reflux and fell asleep every time he fed so he rarely got enough, it was all just a bit too much for him.

Amoeba - Great news on the job share, hope it all works out for you.

maisie - Well done on booking your scan! Hopefully it's plain sailing from here for you. 

Kalm - Lovely to hear how you and Ethan are doing, keep up the good work mummy!

Smileycat - Whereabouts are you in your cycle now? I'm sorry, I'm finding it so hard to keep track of everything at the moment.

Hope everyone else is well  I had my baseline today, all well, can't start stimms until Saturday though just to make sure EC definitely won't fall on a Sunday.  I know a day or two is nothing in the grand scheme of things but when you're menopausal, it feels like twenty years. Only two more days to go, hopefully some stimms might make me feel a bit less whiney.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah great news that your scan went well, sorry to hear about the delay to starting stims, hopefully it will come round quite quickly x  

Smileycat good luck for et tomorrow x


----------



## Smileycat

Hello lovely ladies

Amy - Hello orangeleader! I'm so sorry for all the confusion with the TSH results. Hope you can get the retest done asap to give you piece of mind.  Strange that it would increase so quickly in such a short space of time. Did you give blood in the AM? Apparently your TSH is at its highest in the AM. BTW the outfits sound lovely! Maybe you could get sleeves removed if their uncomfortable? Hope you enjoyed your chocolate tart 

Sarah - Ah! only two more days until you start stimms. Sounds like everything is going tickety boo. Hope you're managing to get some rest as I think you mentioned the DR was making you tired.  No worries re keeping track (blame the drugs). MY ET is tomorrow.

Beccaboo - Really pleased to read your scan update. That is good progress and shows the diet, supplements and exercise is working for you and limited symptoms - bonus! Ignore the comment inverted uterus, I've had it a couple of times and it's just so unnecessary!  They always say it when your legs are ajar and make you feel like a freak! BTW I we've decided to transfer two embies tomorrow.

Snowy - so nice of you to find time to post. Lizzie sounds adorable. Bless her, tongue tie is so common - poor bubba. I do hope you make progress on the feeding front, if anything so you have less to worry about as I'm sure she's fine.

Amoeba -Great news on the work front. Nice that everything is slotting into place for you. You deserve it. 

Kalm - lovely to hear from you too. Hope you and baby Ethan are well and the sleep deprivation isn't too bad!

Nickynack - hope the 2WW is being kind to you 

Hi Westies, Cara, Maisie, Wildflower, Lilie, Muchmore, goldie, nahla, babycakes and anyone elseI may have missed. Hope you're keeping well.

Thanks for all the well wishes for my ET tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it, but nervous at the same time.  I will listen to my mediation CD tonight to get in the mood. Thankfully I'm not back at work until next Tuesday and have arranged comedy, theatre and clubbing (!) over the next few days!  See you on the other side!

Sending warm positive vibes.

Night night

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck tomorrow Smileycat!!


----------



## maisie2012

Good luck for tomorrow Smileycat! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## CaraJ

Good luck for tomorrow smileycat!


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck for ET today. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Thanks for the well wishes. My ET went well. I was originally scheduled to have it with a consultant I don't like ( she's very negative) so I asked for my main consultant who was happy to oblige. My blasties thawed well and now I have two 4ABs on board.   My consultant was lovely and gave me a hug afterwards.  Let the 2WW begin!
Hope you CC's are well. Really appreciate your support.
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Brilliant news smiley with two on board. Oh how exciting, wishing you loads of luck and the best outcome, this is your turn. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Great news smileycat I really hope this is your time x  

Beccaboo I hope your scan tomorrow goes well x


----------



## wildflower

Woo-hoo smileycat congrats on being PUPO! So lovely we have two pupo ladies now and more to come )


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo Smiley xxx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....wow it's been so long but hav been reading along...

smiley congrats on being PUPO with twins hun wishing u all the best xx

kalm hope ur enjoying every minute with Ethan huni xx

Sarah Saturday will b here in no time...yey to stimming 

Amy glad dp is back home an sounds like u got some nice treats! did u get anywhere with the thyroid afta the 2nd check? 

amoeba hope ur feeling better hun x

snowy glad u an lizzie are doing well am sure ur doing a fab job!

beccaboo sounds like u had a good scan an good luck for tomorrow!

Nickynack how's the 2ww huni when is otd? x

westies sorry about the job issues hun hope ur OK xx

maisie roll on ur scan hun will b here like a flash...altho to u it will feel ages away!

wildflower hope u an rose an dh are doing OK....anymore fun days out?

muchmore how are u huni?

sorry to anyone I have missed....

afm had an appointment 2day baseline was OK an bloods done...but not without problems...my arms are blue 8 attempts 4 Dr's an was sent to the recovery room.where ec.an ET ppl were so an anthetist could take it in end from my wrists....even he struggled so had it taken out both wrists....omg painful was not the word!! ended up in recovery for 30 mins as arms went blue an couldn't stop shaking!! afta tea an biscuits I was OK to go!! still sore to move...now awaiting results hoping am good to go next af!!   

x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Blimey lillie that sounds awful! Hope you're getting lots of TLC tonight. 

Enjoy being PUPO Smileycat.


----------



## lillieb87

thanks Sarah...was lucky was going to go alone but mum insisted on coming....glad she did now...altho they look afta u well it's all bit much sometimes....the registrar even attempted it! I think I must b half dead if they couldn't barely get it from my wrists either hahaha x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lillie, I was thinking of you today as hadn't heard from you in a while. Aww poor you, I thought I was difficult in them finding veins but that nothing on that experience. Yiu deserve some fantastic results after that! Hope you are good to go soon, be nice to see another cc cycling again too. Xx

Hello everyone else, yep, ready for another scan tomorrow. Today I'm feeling really sensitive in the ovary department, I'm thinking it's more to do with that nurse yesterday as she really was prodding around and applying pressure when looking at my follies....in my retroverted uterus! From you lovely ladies comments yesterday im interested what way my uterus will be facing tomorrow! Haha! I have a feeling my EC will be brought forward to Monday instead of next Wednesday, might be wrong though, find out tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Lillie sounds horrendous! Hope you're being looked after and having lots of TLC now xxx

Beccaboo good luck for tomorrow xx

Sarah not long until stims start now xx

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all ok xx

Sorry for lack of personals but totally shattered, keep dozing off on sofa and have been since 7pm!! Still battling with chest infection but it's much better and think it's breaking as able to bring phlegm up rather than it getting stuck and choking me as so thick (tmi) the worst thing is during mad coughing fits I keep thinking I'm going to wet myself 😳😳😳 xx


----------



## Smileycat

Jeez Louise Lillie! That sounds awful. Well done you for getting through it. Good luck for your results.  It would be great if you could start project frostie next month x

Beccaboo - thank you, you're so kind, hoping for good news following your scan tomorrow. X

Amoeba - ah bless you! Sounds rotten but your recovery is moving in the right direction. Rest well x

Thanks Amy, Sarah & Wildflower. X

Treated myself to the st Clements hot cross bun from M&S. They are lovely.  Back to gluten free....


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie so sorry to hear you had such a bad time today, I hope your arms are recovering & you are being looked after x  

Smileycat hooray for having St Clements hot cross buns, I got 3 nets of clementines tonight x  

Amoeba I hope you get lots of rest over the weekend so you can fully recover from the chest infection x  

Beccaboo sending lots of positive orange vibes for your scan tomorrow x  

Nickynack I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you x  

Smileycat exciting that you have two top quality embies on board x  

Muchmore you have been quiet, I hope you are doing ok x  

Wildflower how are you doing? Have you been out for another run or opted for cake in bed? x  

Sarah not too long until you start stims, I hope you have the lucky orange pants ready x  

Maisie I hope you enjoyed the pizza & ice cream x  

Cara I hope the healthy eating & running are going well x  

Kalm I hope you & dh are enjoying the early stages of parenthood x  

Snowy, goldie, welshweasel, Babycakes & nahla I hope you are all doing well x  

Westies any news on when you will be cycling again?  

Hope everyone else is ok  

It sounds like the lab might still be doing the thyroid antibody test & my gp has said to phone up next week to see if the results are in, I am still waiting to hear about the ft3 & ft 4 tests!   my clinic says the variation in tsh doesn't matter so I think I will just have to trust them   tonights post gym treat was a chocolate eclair


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

LillieB  sorry to hear about your blood test!   Sounds terrible! they always have trouble finding my veins but it's not that bad!!

Smileycat many congratulations on being PUPO, I really hope that this is your time.    

Beccaboo good luck for EC, it must be exciting to be getting closer. 

Amoeba sorry to hear that you are so tired but it is in a good cause! Hope you start to feel better soon.  

Amy I hope your thyroid test comes back ok.

I think I'm going to have to re-book my scan for next week instead of the week after as I have realised I'm going to run out of cyclogest and I would have to go down to pick up a prescription anyway so may as well have the scan then too. It will be a relief to have it a bit sooner actually, it's just that I am pretty busy with work next week (and finding it hard to concentrate as my head is all over the place). I had two toasted St Clements hot cross buns for breakfast today! Yummy. 

Hello to everyone else! Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all.

Hi Maisie, will be exciting if you rebook for next week  I'm pretty busy with work too, trying to keep up to date with work stuff so I don't have to worry about it next week if im busy with EC etc. Good work with the hot cross buns, I ate all mine!

Hi Amy, hope you get the results soon for the antibody thyroid test. Yes I think go with what the clinic says as you have had a chat with them about it.

Hi Smiley, hope you are doing ok and being extra smiley now you are PUPO! I pretty much keep to a gluten free diet when I can, I feel better for it. I'm not gluten intolerant though so the hot cross buns were a nice little treat. 

Amoeba, Poor you still feeling ill, bet you are glad the weekend is coming up. Its not long until Easter either so another little break for you then. 

Lillie, hope you feeling better after you blood ordeal. xx

Nahla, Hope you are doing well and your 3 children are doing well. 

Muchmore, As Amy says, hope you are ok. You are the first post I usually read in the morning so miss you. xx

Cara, How are you getting on too? xx

Hello everyone else. xx

I had my second stimms scan today. Infact I got scanned twice! The first nurse wanted a second opinion on follie numbers. I have 3 really good follicles on my right, one biggie on my left with another not far behind. The 3rd follie I had on my left from Wednesdays scan has shrunk though....which she said is normal, they can do that. Had to have blood taken and waiting for a call this afternoon regarding dosage when they discuss me with the consultant! I think EC will still be to plan for next Wednesday. Not stressing about the numbers, its totally out of my control at this stage how many or how little I have, Ive never been under any illusion that I have great numbers so just going with it. Proper sensitive down there today though. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC, just a little update on me, my Gonal F stimm drug is being increased slightly over the weekend, next scan Monday as planned and then hopefully EC Wednesday, also as planned. Feeling a little crampy today, I reckon it was the 2x scans and she had to use a bigger camera the second time, cant say it was pleasant. Be glad to get home from work, last client call of the day then I'm going home, my PJ's are calling. 
xx


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo- sorry to read about the discomfort.  Sounds like they are monitoring you well though. Hopefully the increased dosage will give your follies a gentle push over the weekend. Have a relaxing evening. X


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Beccaboo, that all sounds very encouraging. I have never had high numbers of follies or eggs either, I don't think it matters at all. As they always say, it only takes one good one. Sorry you are a bit sore, and hope you get to your PJs soon and can relax over the weekend. 

I have just been asleep during the day, which is very unusual for me. Last time I felt this tired during the day was when I was expecting my daughter so I hope it's a good sign. Fortunately I am working from home today (or should that be "working" from home), but I am not being very productive. Hoping to get a bit more done now armed with a cup of tea and a strawberry flapjack! Have rebooked my scan for next Wed 2nd March.


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's, just wanted to let you know I am reading along when I can but its hard to get a chance to post. I am thinking of you all though and particularly thinking of you that are in midst of treatment and pupo. I hope and pray that this is your time. Things are ok here.. Just taking it hour by hour. I wouldn't say "enjoying" being a mum is the right word on the whole, there are loads of enjoyable and so very precious moments, and I love Ethan so much I feel my heart is fit to burst, but it is also very challenging! It gives me upmost respect for every single mum out there!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie great news that you have managed to move your scan forwards to next week, I hope the tiredness is reassuring you x  

Kalm I'm sure having a newborn baby to look after is a massive challenge but I bet you are doing a fantastic job x  

Beccaboo I think you should have negotiated a commission with m&s for the extra St Clements hot cross buns they have sold since you recommended them!   when I read your comment about the bigger camera I had visions of one of those cameras you see being used to film tv programmes!   Sorry to hear you are uncomfortable, I hope you are home relaxing on the sofa in your pj's now x  

Smileycat I'm pleased to hear you enjoyed the St Clements hot cross buns, I am so far from being gluten free!   I hope the pupo bubble is kind to you & you have a lovely weekend x  

Nickynack I hope you are ok & not driving yourself too crazy in the 2ww x  

Lillie I hope you are recovering from yesterday, like my niece used to say when she was little & did anything even remotely good "that deserves a treat" x  

Sarah exciting that you start stims this weekend x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I phoned the gp again today to ask if they knew whether the lab were doing the ft3 & ft4 tests & again haven't heard back!   It has been a busy & quite rubbish day at work today & the bottle of baileys keep waving & winking at me!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Maisie, what were your egg number again on this cycle? 
I think falling asleep and having a nap Is a good sign. Yay Wednesday, hope that's a lucky day for us both  

Hi kalm, lovely to hear from you. I'm sure you are doing a fab job, just takes a while to get into a routine I bet. Glad Ethan is doing well. Xx

Hi Amy, haha, now that would have been painful! It was measuring in 3D apparently! First thing I did when got home, pj's on! Taking it easy over the weekend ready for scan Monday. I guess you will hear back Monday now maybe for your tests? I say wave and wink back at that baileys and go pour a glass!  

Hi smileycat, hope you have nice things planned for the weekend to take your mind of early symptom spotting! 

Hope you all have lovely evenings and weekends. Xx


----------



## LJH80

Smiley congrats on being pupo with some great embabies

Kalm congratulations, I saw the beautiful Ethan on facey he is lovely and you must be overjoyed

Lillie that sounds horrendous, I sometimes struggle with bloods but nothing like that! Yay for biscuits though 

Beccaboo how exciting that you are already so close to EC, not long until you are pupo now 

Amoeba sorry you have been so ill, I hope you are on the mend now

Amy I hope the rest of your tests come back and are all good

Hello to everyone else I'm just doing a quick hello today, work is still crazy busy and I've started insanity again so I seem to have no spare time or energy left at the end of the day!! I have had all my results back from my NK and ERA biopsy a while ago and no results were out of range and I don't need any medication plus my lining all looks good which is great. I start stimms on 20th March and in Spain for 2 weeks from the 24th so I can't wait now.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Beccaboo - I replied on the other thread but just sending you some more hugs  I came straight home and put my PJs on too!

Amy - Sorry to hear about your hard day at work and more blood test frustration, I'd agree with having a teeny Bailey's just to ease the stress. 

Kalm - I hear you on the challenging, it doesn't mean we love them any less but it's not always easy (especially when you are running on empty and no sleep) sending lots of love to you and Ethan. 

maisie - Hope you enjoyed your nap!

I think I need to try some of these M&S hot cross buns...

Amoeba - Sorry to hear you are still poorly but glad you're on the mend. It's good you're able to get it off your chest a bit, that's a sign it's clearing up.

LJH - Glad all of your results have come back clear, that's great news. And not long until you start again. 

Have a great weekend everyone. I'm off on Sunday, first in ages, looking forward to it! Starting stimms tomorrow night as well, phew. I've done 3 full weeks of DR and it felt like it would never end.


----------



## LJH80

Sarah yay to starting stimms - 3 weeks of DR is long!


----------



## NickyNack

Hi lovely ccs 

Beccaboo so glad you have some good follies growing nicely but sorry ur feeling a bit sore Hun after ur probing around - I had similar sensitivity due to my tricky ovary which one nurse made a song and dance over but at EC they had no problem with it at all?! Glad ur all comfy bless you in ur pjs and you can now chill out, pack that protein ready for ur scan Mon and EC Wed, not long now lovely and you will join the PUPO club 😁 take care xxx

Smiley - yeaaaahhh on been PUPO 😁😁😁 will be nice to have you and Beccaboo through part of the 2ww although mine is 3weeks 😩 Take it easy lovely and hope you have a relaxing weekend planned 😘 Xxx

Sarah - Yesssss to starting ur stims 😁👍🏼 bet you feel like you are getting somewhere now 😘 enjoy ur rare weekend off and hope you have lovely family things planned with ur DS and DW xxx

Maisie - ooh how exciting you have ur scan booked in early 😁😁 not long now lovely till you hear that prescious little heartbeat 😘 Rest up when you can and look after urself xxx

Lillie - hope ur poor arms are recovering you poor thing xxx

LJH - fab news in ur Spanish treatment starting soon too and everything came back clear ready for you to start 😁👍🏼 xxx

Amy - you poor thing too with all these tests you are having to have and yes you deserve an extra large glass of Baileys I think tonight lovely 😘 Xxx

Kalm and Snowy - lovely to hear from you both, Snowy sorry to hear about Lizzie's feeding difficulties and hope it gets sorted and she settles into feeding properly 😘 Kalm I bet it is pretty non stop and I think because we have all dreamed about been a mum for so long and not sometimes daring to believe it will happen it's a big tirering but lovely shock!! Xxx

Ameoba - so sorry ur still feeling poorly Hun, hope you feel better after a nice weekend of rest xxx

AFM - been doing ok this week and no 4dpt and to be honest feel like my boobs are going to drop off as so solid, sore and sensitive esp my nipples and tonight I feel like my tummy has bloated out like a balloon and feel v uncomfortable   Went for a yummy tea though with DP at a place near where we like called Roots that serves Jamacan food and has fab chilled out Jamacan type music, love it!! Was glad to get home to though and have nice shower and get me and my big tummy and painful boobs into pjs and bed ☺ DP has made me a peppermint tea and I have my Mr George (cat) curled up next to me so alls good!! I too will be relaxing over the weekend as although I have only just gone back to work today I feel tired. Had a lovely day Wed visiting my sis, bro-in-law and their little lovely horror lol Harry with my mum and dad at Centre Parcs. The weather was so lovely with solid sun so we had some lovely walks, yummy pancakes and I had a hot choc later on in the country club with all the works while they had wine!! Was a really lovely and relaxing day, love Centre Parcs 😘 

Hope everyone else is ok - Wildflower, Westies, Muchmore, Cara, Nahla and anyone else I have missed xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Beccaboo it was six eggs this time, five fertilised, two transferred, one of the others was still growing on day six but wasn't a blast so not good enough for freezing.  

Hi Nickynack, hope you are doing ok, the 2ww is tough. Of course it's nice to be on the other side of all the injections and to be in a the pregnancy bubble but the waiting is really hard. I'm glad that you had a lovely day out on Wed to keep your mind off it. Hope the weekend is good. Here's some babydust just for you!  

Sarah really pleased to hear that you are starting stimms, you are on your way!  

Hello LJH, Amy, LillieB, Kalm, Smileycat, snowy, amoeba and anyone else I have missed, I'm off to bed now so goodnight all!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone  
Really quick congrats to smiley on Pupo and to beccaboo on good scan stuff ... And massive hugs to Lillie for horrid blood tests!
And hello to everyone else  
AFM thanks for asking Amy and beccaboo ... I am doing ok. Work has been manic again this week and then I got home this evening and realised I needed to do quite a lot of crochet to finish my mum's Mother's Day/birthday present. I'm seeing her at an 80th party tomorrow (or should that be today) so it's a good opportunity to hand her presies over ... but only if they're actually finished  I think I got everything done. 
Right ... Sleep ...


----------



## maisie2012

Hello Muchmore it's nice to hear from you. How is the crochet coming on? Hope you had a good sleep! And I hope that you are ok.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I'm on a quick break at work so super speedy post just to say AF has arrived this afternoon so CD1 is tomorrow / I'll start my medicated FET on CD21 which is Saturday 19th March 😊 Also, my hours have been extended at work so I'm doing an extra day and a half so pleased to have some more money coming in while I look for a 'proper' job. Hope you're all well and having good weekends x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck with your upcoming cycle Westies. Remember though that for some of us, retail is our 'proper' job... 

Hope you are enjoying all the crochet MuchMore.

Everything crossed for you NickyNack! Enjoy your lovely relaxing weekend.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend too. I'm actually not working for the next 5(!) Sundays... hooray!! I usually work every Sunday so this is unusual for me. One more working week for me and then two weeks off, which means one more working week until EC.  1st stimms done tonight, next scan a week today.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah great that you have started stims & have the next 5 Sunday's off x  

Westies exciting that you have your dates for starting your fet x  

Muchmore I hope you got the crocheting finished & that the 80th birthday party has gone well   I have been making some little tilda dolls with coloured felt dress & I found some cute miniature Easter bonnets in hobbycraft that fit them, dp is suitably underwhelmed!  

Maisie it sounds like your last cycle went really well with 5 out of 6 fertilised & 2 blasts transferred, wishing you lots of luck for your scan next week x  

Nickynack I'm pleased to hear you had a lovely day out with your family at centre parks the other day & a nice meal out with dp x  

Ljh well done with getting back to insanity, great that your results came back all clear, not too long before you start stims x  

Beccaboo have you done any more baking? I hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend & that the scan on Monday shows your follies are doing well x  

Lillie I hope your arms have recovered from the blood tests now x  

Wildflower have you been out on any more runs recently? I hope you & dh & rose are doing well x  

Smileycat I hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend & the pupo bubble us being kind you you x  

Amoeba I hope you are feeling better x  

Hello to all the new mummies - kalm, snowy, Babycakes, Goldielocks, nahla & welshweasel, I hope you & your lo's are all doing well x  

Cara I hope the running & healthy eating have been going well x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

I resisted the bailey's last night & had chocolate tart, the day continued to deteriorate with someone hitting dp's car & driving off whilst he was at work   Hopefully next week will be better


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi everyone!
Oh Amy I'm sorry to hear about DP and his car. Poor him  I hope tomorrow is better all round. 
Sarah and westies, great news on the progress towards and through cycles. 
Hello to Pupo ladies, and sending u sticky vibes  
Sarah, I admire you for the retail job and the many working weekends. I work a lot at weekends but I thing I'd feel really pressured to be in a shop and having to work most weekends there. Hoorah for some Sunday's off for you. 
Oh Amy by the way I love the sound of the dolls and Easter bonnets  what is the matter with these men that they don't see the sheer genius in our creativity eh  
The party was fine thanks, and I had enough time to finish the crochet and pack up the presie for my mum. 
Tomorrow I swap crochet for singing (another of my hobbies) and spend the day rehearsing beethoven's Mass in C for a concert next week. I like singing that kind of complicated stuff cos it takes my mind off everything else in life since I have to concentrate so hard  
Happy Sunday's to you all


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi cc's, how's everyone's weekend?  

Hi muchmore, you are a cc of many talents.  creative and a singer too! Ummm I'm awful at both  
It's lovely you have these hobbies, like you say, to take your mind off fertilty stuff. Xx

Hi Amy, I have done some baking and cooking, not sure the baking will meet your approval though as it has black beans in it! Gooey black bean brownies, they turned out really nice  tonight's dinner is kale and cannellini bean stew, I'm desperately trying to get that protein in! Oh no about DP's car, grrrr how annoying. Hope you get it sorted out and you get in touch with GP about tests tomorrow. Xx

Hi Sarah, glad first stim injection done, yippee for that. Hope you did something lovely with you Sunday off. Lovely you get a few off now, like muchmore said, huge respect for those of you that work weekends. Xx

Hi smileycat, how's things? Hope you are having a lovely weekend. My black bean brownie recipe you might like, it's gluten free as no flour in at all plus dairy free and sugar free (other than natural maple and honey) xx

Hi Westies, yippee that AF arrived and you can start a cycle again very soon, will be lovely to follow yours and the other cc's progress as il have finished my cycle by then and will know my outcome. Eeek! Xx

Hi Maisie, that's really good egg numbers. If I remember correctly, you didn't have those good numbers the cycle before did you? Not many sleep until your scan now. How have you felt, are you still napping lots! Xx

Hi nickynack, oooh that jamacian place for food sounds so nice. What did you have? Sounds like you've been doing everything right on your 2ww and kept relaxed and stress free with doing lovely things, that's got to be good. Still got everything crossed for you. Felt really good this weekend after all the
Poking about with scans. Back tomorrow to check progress, hope all ok and I can get to EC Wednesday, can't wait now. Went to body balance today, was lovely and gentle and relaxing but keeping me active at the same time. Xx

Ljh, glad your results came back good so no extra meds needed. Not long until stimms for you and then sunny Spain!  you will have to keep us updated when you are over there. Xx

Hi kalm, how's your weekend been? 

Hi Lillie, how are you. Hope you recovered from thr blood tests. I had one Friday and thought of you as she went to take my blood. With me the nurse either takes in no problem or it can be a hassle. Luckily I didn't do a Lillie!   xx

Amoeba, how are you feeling? 

Wildflower, hope you are ok, how's your weekend going. 

Hi to everyone else. Yep scan for me tomorrow. Hope I dont need to be scanned twice and hope those follies have grown with my extra doseage of stimms. Eeek I could well be having eggs collected this week! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Beccaboo  I too am packing in the protein this week. Not quite as healthily as you, but Yazoo worked a treat the first time so I'm sticking with it.  Will catch up with everyone this evening.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo good luck for tomorrow xxx  

Amy hope you manage to get dps car fixed but what a pain 😬 Xx

Sarah hope stim injections are going ok, and yey to the next few Sunday's off xx

Westies glad af arrived and you'll soon be cycling again xx

Hello and wave to all the CCs and hope you're all having a fab weekend xxx 

Afm still got remnants of chest infection, still battling low sugars - so not a lot has changed! Hoping to find out gender on Tuesday at 16w scan..the hairy belly (tmi) I've developed makes me think boy despite all other signs indicating girl - have looked at a lot of old wives tales etc that all say girl but hairiness comes from extra testosterone so now thinking boy??


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore it is always amusing to see dp's reaction to what I make, I think he prefers it when I make cakes instead of craft stuff!   you are so talented with your crafting & singing, I hope the rehearsals for the concert have gone well x  

Beccaboo I love that you have added beans for protein to your brownies!   I hope your scan tomorrow goes well, exciting that you will be having ec soon x  

Sarah I hope stims is going well & that you enjoyed your Sunday off work x  

Amoeba great that you are feeling better & exciting that you will get to see your lo at the scan on Tuesday, the hairy belly thing doesn't sound great!  

Hope everyone else is ok & has had a nice weekend x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi cc ladies hope you have all had a lovely relaxing weekend and ready for blue Monday 👎🏼 and another week  
Muchmore - good to hear from you and well done on finishing ur crochet for ur mum you creative thing 😘 And glad you enjoyed the 80th family party. I love to sing too but not sure I could be in any sort or choir these days to ur obv high standard (I used to be in the choir at school and always remember singing Jacob and his Technicoloured Dreamcoat and loved it 😘) but I can see how it's a stress reliever and how it can help refocus ur mind xxx

Sarah - hope ur stims are going ok and you must be such a lovely feeling to have some time off coming and the next few weekends off, just what you need at the moment to help you relax through your treatment xx

Westies - glad ur AF has arrived and you now have a date to aim for to start ur next cycle xx

Amy - so sorry ur poor DH's car got smashed into - people are a holes aren't they 😤 - is there any cameras in the car park so can get the reg plate of the car responsible? Ur dolls with their bonnets sound fab you also creative thing 😘 Xx

Hi Wildflower how's the training/running going Hun? Hope ur feeling ok xx

Hi Beccaboo - Yep me and DP are making a big effort and doing nice things and keeping calm and positive, he is v encouraging about this cycle and is so excited at the prospect of hopefully been a dad, it's really lovely to see him like this and it's like something has finally clicked in his head!! So with his support I am feeling really good and positive   I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow and hope the scan shows some good progress with those follies, and EC will be set for Wed   The body balance sounds a fab idea to help you relax and still stay active without going overboard and glad you didn't still feel sore after ur probing 😳 The Jamacan good was yummy - had this amazing chicken with sweet potato rosti and rice n peas, was something different and g nice 😋 How was ur kale stew?! Let us know as soon as you can tomorrow about ur follies, I'll keep checking in all day   Xxx

Ameoba - sorry ur suffering still with ur poor chest and low blood sugars - sending you a big   Do you have any preference on a boy or girl or just happy either way? I always wanted a girl but now will be happy either way as will feel so lucky if this works   xx

AFM - had a nice night over DP's brothers/ my SL last night with his dad and his other younger brother and finance. She cooked a lovely lasagne and while they watched the boxing 😴😴 us girls had a good game of monopoly and catch up. I won, which is a first lol and really had a lovely evening. Then today me and DP went to Beverley and had a lovely walk on the Westwood and then an early light lunch in a tapas bar. Then came home and I made a chili for tea with a fresh chunky guacamole - I am v full now!! 
I felt some stabbing pains in my tummy last night and the bloating is still an issue and my boobs still sore - so hard not to symptom spot!! 

Anyway hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack no real preference just as long as healthy. My family is overrun with boys - I have 4nephews and only 1 niece so a girl to start evening things out would be nice but I'm really thinking I have a boy on board xx. It is hard not to symptom spot but just remain positive, how long until otd now? Xx all that food sounds fab 😳☺ 

Amy the hairy belly freaked me out a bit tbh so obviously did the Dr Google thing and apparently very common especially with boys; atm the hairs are mostly fair (I have fair hair) but there are a few dark ones in there too     xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Ameoba,  having a blood test done this time 14 March so have a good while yet 😳 It's because I'm having progesterone injections as well as the pessaries so a pg test will just show positive even if I am not. I'm fine with it as couldn't cope with bleeding early like in my prev cycles. 
A girl would be lovely for you then too but I agree and prob like most of us we are so thankful to get a BFP ☺ Maybe ur jelly bean is a bit then with ur hair you poor thing!! Oh well at least it'll keep you both warm!! It might fall out as you get further along - my friend got hairs on her chest and nipples when she was carrying her 2nd which was a bit come to think of it  

Yes I keep visiting Mr Google re my symptoms like you say it's hard not to 😝 Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck with your scan today Beccaboo. X

Happy Monday to you all. Have a great day  I will send personals later.

X


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning,

Just quickly, scan was okish I guess, I have 3 good size follies which are now at 18mm and some smaller ones still at around 13mm so apart from the larger ones, they haven't grown loads. They took some more blood to check estrogen levels. They want to make sure I am ready as the 3 biggest follies, I apparently had them at my baseline scan, so they might not actually contain eggs. Anyway, I am due a call about 3pm when they will let me know if I go in Wednesday for EC or I carry on a few more days, in which case, I need to go back to the clinic later for more Gonal F. Happy to carry on stimming if it means some more growth, she also said I wont lose those big ones. Will wait and see.  xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo that sounds a bit confusing   fx for good news from your blood test, I'm sending positive orange growing vibes to your follies x     

Nickynack it sounds like things are going well, pleased to hear you had a nice weekend x  

Amoeba only one more sleep until your scan x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

My gp said my thyroid antibody result came back as 1 u/ml & apparently normal is 0-100 or something, they are posting me the result so I can send it to the clinic as apparently they can't email it to me because of patient confidentiality   they are going to get back to me about whether they have done the other tests they were meant to do...................


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, thats good the test has come back normal. Hope they come back soon about the others so you not waiting long. Xx

Afm, second trip up the clinic done and I'm on for EC Wednesday! Yay! I'm taking one last gonal f stimm tonight, one reduced dose of my burselin which I'm still taking daily and one trigger at 9pm! In for EC at 8am Wednesday. I just hope there is enough follies and eggs, all been a bit confusing with this follicle growing business but trusting the clinic have got it right and il get to the next step of having some eggs. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Also meant to say, on sofa, black bean protein fuelled brownie eaten, protein shake consumed and hot
Water bottle on tummy! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Beccaboo, won't be long now xx

Feeling a little better today, still got a bit of a cough but nothing like what had. Am nervous and excited about scan tomorrow - think I worry something will be wrong but excited to see jellybean and hopefully find out whether it's a pink or a blue jellybean 😊😊 xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo exciting that you will be triggering tonight!   sounds like you are doing all the rights things with the increased protein & hot water bottle, I assume you also have orange nail varnish on?!  

Amoeba I bet it is scary waiting for the scan tomorrow but fx everything is ok x  

The doctors phoned me back to say the lab won't do my ft3 & ft4 blood tests because my tsh level is normal!   my consultant at the clinic had asked for them so I have emailed to see what they think, everything on here says tsh should be below 2 but my clinic & Prof Q have both said it doesn't matter so it is difficult to do much else other than trust their opinions & attempt project defrost.


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, I'm excited and anxious now. Yes I have orange nail varnish, needs to come off for EC but then it's going straight back on. I'm be wearing orange knicks and orange bag when go for EC. 
Sounds confusing for you too! Looking forward to your project defrost. Xx

Amoeba, excited for you for tomorrow too. Hope all ok and will you be telling us if it's pink or blue or keeping it secret?! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo if I find out I will be telling you, so far on every scan baby has misbehaved so guarentee they'll misbehave tomorrow so sonographer might not be able to tell 😮😮😮 xx


----------



## Smileycat

Yay for EC on Wednesday Beccaboo! Glad you've got your orange accessories prepared for the big day.  I haven't tried the black bean brownies but sounds "very me" lol. Will look out for them. I've lots of granolas bars and I'm getting a bit bored of them now.  Yes, I had relaxing weekend  thank you -  theatre (Book of mormons - very funny), jazz club  and saw a local comedy show. I'm now watching Grey's Anatomy back to back 

Maisie - Here's hoping Wednesday is a good day for you too! Exciting!

Amy - Aw! Poor you! This TSH saga is annoying. There is such a difference of opinion on this topic, I think you should go with your gut feel. Are you making any other changes for project frostie. I believe your NK biopsy was normal - which is great. I hope you get a plan and can start soon! Sorry to hear about your DP's car, that's rubbish. 

Sarah - Yay to starting stimms.   You have been very patient with your 3 week DR, I would be climbing the walls. Also a big high 5 for your five Sunday's break. More time for you to spend with A and your DW. Enjoy the yazoos! Great idea btw. 

Amoeba - Excited for your scan too. Hope it goes well and that baby behaves for you.  

Lillie - How you doing hun? Hope you've recovered from last week's blood trauma.  

Muchmore - I am very jealous of your many talents.  It must be nice to focus on other things and make personal gifts for those special people in your life. Singing makes me happy, albeit I can't sing! I hope you're not working too hard lovely.

Nickynack - how you doing PUPO buddy? PMA PMA! You've got this one , I just know it.  I have everything crossed for you as I am desperate for this to be your time. Lovely to read that you and your DP are getting on better, its such a fragile and special time for couples. It's hard not to symptom spot. I won't worry this time as with my last two BFPs I didn't have any symptoms and apparently the steroids I'm on will mask the symptoms anyway! Stay positive hun and if you need a pick me up, let us know.

LJH - Yay to no extra meds for you. 2 weeks in Sunny Spain will be fab and of course the Mediterranean diet is supposed to be the best for fertility.

Wildflower - how you getting on hun?

Hello to the mamas - Babycakes, Kalm, Nahla, Snowy and hugs to your LO's.

Sorry If I missed anyone.

AFM, I'm now 4dp5dt. I've had a relaxing few days of theatre, comedy and box sets. I had acupuncture today to assist with implantation and back to work tomorrow.... Hoping to avoid stressful conversations and negative people this week. Deep breath!



xx


----------



## NickyNack

Evening ladies......

Hi Beccaboo fab news on ur EC for Wed, try not to worry too much I know it's easy for me to say but I only had 2 follies which had reached 18ml and the other 4 were between 14-16ml and they managed to get 6 eggs out if them on the day so I'm sure it will be the same for you Hun. And then look I got one really top class embie at 8 cells out of that lot and one good but just a little behind at 6 cells so I know it's going to be the same for you I can feel it and one more night of stims might help too and all ur protein etc. Think you deserved ur choc brownie and glad you managed to relax in the sofa. Sending you massive   And keeping everything crossed Hun   Xxx

Hi Amy sounds like you have had a confusing day too with ur tests. We have to go with what our clinics say and trust their judgements so I'm sure if they say ur ready and can get ur prescious little embie out of the freeze then it's the right time. Sending you big   too lovely xxx

Hi Smiley my PUPO pal 😘 Thanks for ur lovely encouraging words and I really hope this is ur time too Hun. Glad you have managed to relax and recoup after ET and hope there is no stress at work for you to return too   My stitch type pains have worn off now but I'm still bloated, boobs still sore and I'm sooo tired today 😔 Do got into bed with peppermint tea and going to watch Davina in that new program and then Zita and bed. You make sure you relax and look after urself too - I really recommend the Zita relax app recorded to me by Wildflower xxx

Hi Ameoba I hope ur scan goes well tomorrow which I'm sure it will and everything will be fine and you will see a little boy jellybean or little girl jelly bean - how exciting 😁 Xxx

AFM - had a bit of a rubbish day at work as there was a mix up with wages and mine and quite a few others didn't go into our accounts 😩 I had to call my bank to increase my overdraft as my mortgage payment had come out and I was worried it would be returned and then show a missed payment on my credit file!!! I then had to travel all over the blooming place as all my properties are spread out at the moment so I'm pretty work out now as I said above 😵 So hi to everyone else and hope ur all doing ok xxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Just checking in to say well done to beccaboo on getting to trigger. The trigger shot also has a stimulation effect, as it helps the eggs mature ready for collection, so yours have had all the goodness they can get I reckon  and given they grow at about 2 mm a day, those smaller ones should be well and truly ready to go on Wednesday. 
Amy your results sound thoroughly confusing! But I reckon you should go with your clinic as they seem wise. 
Nickynack and smiley I'm thinking of you and wishing you heaps of pma!
Amoeba all the best for tomorrow. 
AFM the singing was fab  and now the working week has begun again, but it's dh's birthday on Wednesday so doubtless there'll be food and celebratory things to be enjoyed.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC friends. xx

Hi Muchmore, Thanks, that's nice to know, my dose last night then might give them some growing powers ready for tomorrow. 
Glad the singing went well and yippee that you have a DH bday to celebrate tomorrow.

Hi Amoeba,      oooh wonder what jellybean will be. Hope he or she behaves and keeps still so you can find out. 

Hi Nicknack, thanks   stimm injection done last night and im so looking forward to having no injections today, they were starting to take their toll and getting rather stingy, unless of course DH was starting to be mean to me as he gives me them!   Oh I hope you are right and I have some eggs, even one more than last time will make me happy. Glad you are ok, shame about the mix up with wages, that's not needed is it! Im sure sometimes things are sent to test us! haha. 

Hi Smiley, the black bean brownies are in the new Ella book. Glad you had a lovely weekend full of comedy, I intend to fill mine with funny films if I can as I think its good to laugh in the 2ww. I had some proper belly laughs on my first cycle in the 2ww, maybe that helped towards my BFP! Yep, avoid the negativity, we haven't got time for any of that right now! hehe

Hi Amy, when are you attempting project defrost, do you need to wait for AF and then CD21?

Hi maisie, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hoping Wednesday 2nd March is a lucky day for us both.

Hi Sarah, Hope you are doing okay on stimms and taking it easy at work. When is it you finish, are you having your time off after ET during 2ww.

Hope you all have lovely Tuesday's even though its proper grey and miserable where I am. I'm feeling fine though as will have tomorrow and Thursday off then back to work Friday. Making sure my work is all up to date so I don't stress about it when I am off.  xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Beccaboo thank you for your good luck wishes. I will be thinking of you too and I hope EC goes well tomorrow and that those little follies have caught up.      Enjoy your injection free day! It is really grey and miserable where I am too but it is cosy indoors. 

Muchmore your singing sounded wonderful! I hope that the concert goes well. I used to be in a choir when I was younger but haven’t had time lately. Hope you enjoy DH’s birthday celebrations tomorrow, have you got anything nice planned?

Amy I am sorry that everything seems so complicated with your tests, I hope they figure it out! 

Amoeba thinking of you with your scan today, very exciting and I hope all is well  and that you get another wave and find out whether jellybean is pink or blue. 

Hi LJH, good to hear that you will soon be starting stimms, and it’s a good time of year as well, I think there is research suggesting success rates are better in spring and early summer so fingers x for you.  

Sarah, hope stimms are going ok, when are you having a scan? Must be coming up soon….

Hi NickyNack, thinking of you through your three week wait! Hope you  are filling it with some nice activities to keep you distracted, sounds like you have done well with that so far! Nearly half way through now….

Smileycat I hope you are doing ok on your 2ww as well and that it goes quickly for you.  

Hi Westies, hope you are not getting tired out with the extra hours at work.

Hello LillieB I hope you are ok and recovered from your nasty blood test. 

Hello to the new mummies Nahla, Kalm, Snowie, Goldie, Babycakes, hope you are having an amazing time being mummies, it can be a bit of an emotional rollercoaster but I hope you are getting some magical moments in among the sleep deprivation, poo, etc etc.

Hello to anyone I have missed.  

As for me, I have been a bit less tired but I have had a difficult few days as I had a very upsetting dream a couple of nights ago. I won’t go into details, I am a bit reluctant even to say that I had a bad dream as I think it is so nice that everyone is so positive on here. I think it is just that I am anxious about my scan tomorrow. It is so difficult to want something so much and know that it can be taken away from you in a moment. But on a less serious note I don’t have any physical reason to be worried, I haven’t been so tired but I am still burping   so that must be a good sign. Anyway here’s hoping all is well tomorrow. Hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I hope you enjoy your drug free day today   it is very grey & rainy & miserable here too, but I have a bag of mini chocolate orange slices on my desk to help me get through the day!   wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow, I will paint my nails orange tonight in honor of your ec   today is cd6 so I think we will look at possibly doing project defrost from my next af, I will probably have the scratch again on cd21 of my next cycle & go from there x  

Amoeba I hope your scan goes well today x  

Muchmore I hope the working week is going ok, great that you have dh's birthday tomorrow with nice food & celebrations x  

Nickynack sorry to hear about the mix up with your wages, I run wages at work & always dread anything going wrong with the computer because of the implications it can have. I hope zita managed to relax you last night & work is less busy today, fx your embies are settling in nicely x  

Smileycat it sounds like you have had a nice few days & hopefully the acupuncture, relaxing & comedy have helped your little embies settle in   I hope the return to work is stress free & you surround yourself with positivity   so far the hysteroscopy, biopsy & blood tests have all come back as normal so we aren't really changing anything for this cycle other than it being an fet but I feel like I've got to give my little frostie a chance x  

Sarah I hope stims is going ok, when is your first scan? x  

Lillie have you heard anything back from your clinic on your blood test results? I hope you are ok x  

Maisie I'm sorry to hear about you having a bad dream   I really hope the scan tomorrow goes well & long may the burping continue! x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## maisie2012

Thank you Amy. I am very jealous of your mini chocolate orange slices! Maybe I should wear my orange pants tomorrow in honour of myself and Beccaboo.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie good luck for first scan tomorrow xx

Nickynack sorry to hear mixup with wages, hope it gets sorted soon xx

Amy the mini chocolate orange slices sound fab! Xx

Muchmore enjoy the food and celebrations tomorrow, hope the working week isn't too bad xx

 to all the CCs. X  

Afm scan not until 330, then straight to see obstetrician but will update you all  on jellybean once I eventually get out the hospital! Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi ladies just a quick one - 

It's Mother's Day on Sunday and we usually go to Lambing Day which is an open day at the agricultural college where you can go and see all the farm animals - cows been milked, pigs with their piglets and the lambs in the lambing shed - do you think I should give it a miss this year, do you think it's unsafe with me been PUPO? Thanks in advance and I'll check in properly later on xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Nickynack

There is some advice on the NHS website (hopefully a reputable source of information!). On the NHS website www.nhs.uk it's under Common Health Questions Why should pregnant women avoid sheep during the lambing season? It says that the risk is low but they recommend pregnant women should still avoid close contact with sheep during lambing and other animals after they have given birth e.g. cows and goats. Probably not worth it, maybe find something else to do this year?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sorry for delay in reply but was chaos at hospital, then had tea then went food shopping - eventually got home! Baby was being a tinker and had legs pulled up with feet between legs so no chance of seeing gender; but all is good with baby so hopefully on next scan I will get to find out xx


----------



## maisie2012

Amoeba really pleased to hear that all was well with your scan, must be so exciting to see baby! Sorry you didn't find out gender but hopefully next time....


----------



## Amoeba1705

It was amazing but they squished themself up against placenta so literally their nose is touching it 😀😊 made it looked like they were being squashed in there but obviously not. I actually asked if normal as placenta looked massive but apparently it is 🤔😀 x


----------



## NickyNack

Quick check in as worn out and now going to watch Happy Valleys 😁😁

Thanks for ur advise Maisie and I think ur right I'll stay away not worth any risks    Wishing you lots of luck with ur scan tomorrow and I'm certain everything will be fine lovely so try not to worry and get a dress free nights sleep xxx

Beccaboo good luck for tomorrow EC tomorrow and yes I really do think you will get a good few eggs as I did so try not to worry 😘 Will be thinking of you lovely xxx

Ameoba - glad the scan went ok and everything was fine - naughty lil jelly bean hiding away so you couldn't see his/her bits lol xxx

Hi to everyone else and hope ur all ok xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo sending you lots of positive orange vibes & good luck for ec tomorrow, I've just painted my nails orange in support of you x  
        

Nickynack I think if you are concerned it is probably best to avoid the lambing day this year & find something else nice to do x  

Maisie wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, I think you should wear your orange pants x    

Amoeba sorry to hear you didn't get to find out what colour jellybean is, but great news that baby is fine x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Mum & I are planning to go to another knitting & stitching show at Olympia on Thursday & one of the fabric shops which has a stall there sent out an email asking people to make dresses for children that one of their friends is going to take to Africa so we are trying to get a dress finished to take with us & they will send a picture of the child in the dress you make


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo good luck for tomorrow xxx      

Nickynack just saw post about lambing day, I used to take kids to a working farm and pregnant woman aren't allowed in lambing sheds so best to avoid xx

Maisie good luck for scan xx

Aww Amy that's so sweet making a dress for a child in need xx


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck for EC today Beccaboo will be thinking of you and wearing my orange top in support. X

Maisie - all the best for your scan. 

X


----------



## lillieb87

good luck 2day beccaboo an maisie thinkin of u xx

hello everyone else will catch up later xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I really hope ec goes well today x  

Maisie I hope your scan goes well x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, on my phone so just a quick update to say all looks good on the scan, saw heartbeat, back for another scan next week. Very relieved and can't really believe it. Beccaboo hope your EC goes well, thank you everyone for all the good wishes. Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Maisie, how brilliant, so so pleased the scan looked fine and a heartbeat too, that's great news. Bet you are relieved.  

Thank you all for your good Luck wishes and all the orange luck  
It must have worked as I got 6 eggs. Two more that last go. Pleased with that.  now I wait for that dreaded fertilisation call tomorrow to check what's what. Il breathe a sigh of relief when If I get to transfer, I'd forgotten how stressful this part is. 
Also, my clinic have changed their process slightly for EC, so the sedation is less, they inject you down there to numb the area. The sedation I would say made me relaxed but I knew exactly what was happening, had conversations with the nurses and it was pretty painful as I could feel it. Glad it's done! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Maisie so pleased to hear the scan went well & you saw a heartbeat x  

Beccaboo great news on getting 6 eggs, that is fab!   now time for barry to work his magic & fx for good news on fertilisation    hope you are home resting & being looked after by dh x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie great news  xx

Beccaboo fab news on those eggs. Fx Barry does his thing in the love lab and a positive call in the morning xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Beccaboo well done that is great news! I think six is a lucky number as I have had six eggs both times I have succeeded in getting a BFP, so hope it's lucky for you too. Fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow and I hope that you can have a lovely relaxing afternoon and evening now. Here is some baby dust   and some orange to help things along in the lab!


----------



## Smileycat

Fab news Beccaboo! Great number. FX crossed for a good fertilisation rate too! 

Maisie - congrats to you too. It's amazing to see the heartbeat eh? Happy times!
X


----------



## maisie2012

thanks Smileycat that is very sweet of you. How are you doing?


----------



## KALM

Great news BeccaBoo, although the sedation situation did not sound pleasant! Fx for barry's sweet tunes to do their thing tonight!

Maisie, so pleasedyour scan was good. How come you are back for another one so soon? 

Amoeba, glad your scan yesterday wEnt well even if baby did not want to reveal themselves! Are you all recovered from your cold now?

Amy, good luck with the little dress. I love shows like that one but it's always tempting to buy so many things!

Nicky and Smiley, it sounds like the pupo bubble is being kind to you so far.. Keep up those pma's, I'm believing really hard that you both have a little emby getting oh so comfy and tucked in for another 8/9 months!

Afm, we were discharged from midwife care yesterday. Ethan is already back up over his birth weight so I guess we are in the right track with everything! He dies seem to get really in comfy with burps and wind in the evenings, it's so hard to see them struggle and not be able to immediately fix it. Today I'm really tired so feeling a bit low, but generally we are doing pretty well  

A big hello to all the other CC's too.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm great to hear Ethan is doing well, and hope he gets over the uncomfortable-ness of burps X unfortunately cold is still hanging about, can't seem to shift it. The main thing is jellybean is doing well despite my illness; hoping they do reveal them self on next scan otherwise will probably pay for private scan as want to buy blue or pink nursery stuff and clothing etc 😊😊 xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - Great news on 6 eggs. I have everything crossed for good fertilisation and then some nice healthy embryos. 

Smiley and Nickynack - hope you're feeling ok and the 2ww isn't driving you potty.

Maisie - congrats! How wonderful to see the hb.

Amoeba - glad your scan went well. Shame about your naughty (shy) baby but I'm sure you can find out at your 20week scan. Lizzie was very naughty on all scans so we always struggled to see gender / get measurements. Now she often has a cheeky look in her eye so she's probably going to be a bit of a naughty one!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lovely to hear from you Kalm, hope you manage to get some rest tonight (between feeds of course!) and great news on Ethan's weight gain. Well done both of you. 

Amoeba - So glad your scan went well! Naughty jellybean not letting you know if they are a he or a she. Hopefully next time. 

maisie - Also glad that your scan went so well! Lovely to see a little heartbeat.

Beccaboo - Wishing you lots of luck for your phonecall tomorrow, hopefully Barry does a stellar job overnight. 

Amy - Enjoy the knitting show tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and having a good week. Nothing much to report here, stimms day 5 today and starting to feel quite full with some twinges already but still ticking along. First scan is on Saturday. If it's anything like my previous cycle, EC should be Mon or Tue. Feeling very anxious about it now; it felt like this point was so far away and now it seems to be here all of a sudden!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's 

What an exciting day. Love having a sneaky peak on here whilst at work and seeing good news - nice work Maisie and Beccaboo! High five!

Beccaboo - I hope you're having a lovely relaxing evening after the discomfort from your EC.  Sending oceans of positive vibes to the lab tonight. I'm sure you will receive good news tomorrow.  BTW I received a few comments on my orange top today - apparently I brightened up the office on such a grey day.

Nickynack - Haven't seen Happy Valleys but hear it is good. Hope you're enjoying the PUPO bubble and continuing to be positive with your DP's support. We can do this! I've been listening to the ZW cd too, just before bed and talking to embies praying that they stick around.  Hope your embies are settling nicely in to their home for the next 8/9 months.    

Amy - Sounds like you've got everything covered for your FET. Enjoy the knitting show and the dress idea is lovely. Brought a smile to my face. Its the little things that count.

Kalm - So good to hear from you! Thank you for your well wishes.  Good to hear that Ethan is thriving and back to his birth weight. Shame about the discomfort - bless him and you! Rest well when you can lovely. 

Sarah - I was wondering how you were getting on with stimms. Discomfort is a good sign! 

Snowywhite - good to hear from you too. Not going potty (yet!). I like being in the PUPO bubble. Hope lizzie's feeding better now.

Maisie - did you get a photo of your scan? Good that they're scanning you next week. I'm good thank you! PMA!

Muchmore - all the best for your DH's birthday celebrations. Have a joyful time.

Hi to Amoeba, Wildflower, LJH, Nahla, Westies, Lillie and anyone I may have missed

AFM, I;m now 6dp5dt and still feeling good. I'm feeling positive and relaxed. The next couple of days will be tricky as I know I can test, but I will hold out for the weekend. I always wait until OTD. No symptoms, but not expecting any.

Warm and positive orange vibes to you all.


----------



## lillieb87

HI ladies...

hi five maisie an beccaboo....fx for Barry 2nite!

eek smiley when is otd?

kalm an snowy it's lovely to hear from u both glad ur doing well x

Sarah roll on Sat for ur good news...I know it wil b good!

Amy u glad dp is back now or did u get used to ur own space! do u know when u wil b cycling again?? 

Nickynack thinking of u hun! glad u an dp are getting on well!

amoeba sounds like u hav a cheeky monkey there!! when is ur next scan?

muchmore enjoy dh bday tomorrow....mine is Friday!

hello all u other ladies....

afm chased clinic for results today turns out they didn't hav enough blood so hav to trek my 5 Hour round trip again to Leeds Tuesday....with my already black arms....I look like I've been grabbed all over my arms the bruises are black!! I had a meltdown at work afta the call...I really want to cycle March but it's lookin doubtful as af is due 15th! however my drugs arrive tom...I keep trying to make the docs understand surely I can start tx as the only thing.it will affect Is pregnancy an how I get treat then....they are already giving me blood thinners so wouldn't affect any potential treatment plan an my results wil come before ET!!! it's my bday Friday too an just feel so deflated!! xx


----------



## NickyNack

Aw Beccaboo that's fab news so pleased for you - told you all would be ok and you would get a few 😘 You got the same as me and I got 2 good ones out of that lot you may get more, fx Barry gives them some loving tonight and you get a good fertilization rate - I'm feeling v positive for you lovely and it really is so worrying isn't it I was worried sick after my EC and was so relived I got my 2 with good classing too and I'm isotope you will too. Hope you have had a lovely restful day with ur DH and what a nightmare you could feel it, surely that's not right   xxx

Hey Smiley - we can soooo do this and I too am feeling really calm and positive note so than any of my previous cycles ☺ Zeta is great isn't she and both me and DP talk to my embies too calling them my 'lil guys' no gender intended ha ha!! When I'm driving around I tell them what a great time we will have and me and daddy will love them so much and do anything for them   Ha ha!! I really hope ur embies are settling in too and are there to stay for the duration   Well done for sticking to ur OTD - what date is it? Happy Valleys is great by the way, the prev series was v scary! Xxx

Thanks for the advise Ameoba and I'm defo not going on Sunday and me n mum are just going out for a coffee and bit of cake then I'm cooking her a toast with my sister. Hope ur looking after urself xxx

Maisey - thanks for ur advise too lovely and I'm so excited and happy for you in hearing that magical heartbeat xxx

Sarah glad ur stims are going ok and I hope ur follies are growing nicely when you have ur scan on Sat xx

Kalm lovely to hear from and thanks for ur lovely words you and glad Ethan is doing ok and hope his wind sorts itself out. Make sure you rest up when you can though and make sure ur looking after urself - don't want you getting too low Hun   Xxx

Snowy - great to hear from you too and glad naughty lil Lizzie is doing ok and turning into a lovely little character xxx

Hi Any hope ur doing ok xxx

Hi Muchmore, hope DH had a fab birthday and ur doing ok xx

Hi everyone else xxx

AFM as I said feeling great to be honest apart from my really sore boobs which feel like they are going to hit the floor when I take my bra off at night!! Really bloated too so feel a bit uncomfortable. Went to see my consultant for check up on my ankle as really isn't doing great and v painful and stuff most days. He has urgently ref me for Physio on it and said he wants to give me a cortisone injection via x-Ray. I said I was under IVF which he is aware of and said he will wait to see what the outcome is but it's perfectly safe - I thought X-rays were a def no no but he said it would be concentrated on my ankle and they would protect or direct just to my ankle but the decision is mine - guess I will find out and decide then - what do you all think? 

Got to take my poor Georgey (cat) to the vets tom as he keeps sneezing and wrenching so I hope he is ok as he is getting on now at 14 yrs old xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Lillie you posted at same time as me..... You poor thing you are really going thro it at the min. Ur poor arms   I hope you get sorted so you can cycle this month but it's still early so try not to get too down as there is still plenty of time - just keep on at its docs I know it's a pain but the more you tell them and keep on at them the more they will hopefully get the message. Try to relax and not get too down and enjoy ur birthday - do you have anything planned? If nothing then get planning something to cheer you up and lift ur spirits - come on you can do this Hun we are all here for you   Xxxxx


----------



## lillieb87

awww thanks Nickynack....I was also hunted down by a colleague at work today so she could personally show.me her granddaughter who she had brought in to see me...travelling 40 mins each way!! that baby was born when I would hav been shud the first cycle of worked!! I did feel she was a bit insensitive! 

birthday plans are a meal an cocktails out with dh....altho I don't feel like it now an now we also have to pay for travel to clinic Tuesday once again which seems to be eating our money! gosh am a moaney one today arnt I haha xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie how frustrating about the bloods having to be redone!   Exciting that your drugs arrive tomorrow   I think I will have scratch around 15th april which should be cd21 ish & start Dr then assuming my body cooperates!   I think westies is cycling soon but if you do get delayed we might be cycle buddies   sorry to hear about your collegue hunting you down with a baby   I hope manage to have a nice birthday, don't forget how well you have done getting your lovely frosties & working hard & studying, you should be so proud of yourself x  

Smileycat keep going with the orange positivity, you can do this! x  

Nickynack coffee & cake on Sunday sounds good, I liked the idea of you cooking toast for your mum but I'm guessing it might have been meant to say roast?! x  

Sarah exciting that you have already done 5 days of stims, I hope your scan in Saturday goes well & you remember to wear your positive orange pants! x  

Muchmore I hope you have had a good day & that the birthday celebrations for dh have gone well x  

Beccaboo I hope you are recovering well, fx for good news tomorrow about fertilisation x  

Maisie so exciting that your scan went well x  

Wildflower how are you doing? I hope you are enjoying some nice family time with dh & rose x  

Snowy how cute that Lizzie has a cheeky look in her eye, is it something she got from her mum?! x  

Kalm great news that you have been discharged from the midwife, you must both be doing really well   how exciting that you will be celebrating your first Mother's Day with Ethan this weekend! x  

Amoeba how long do you have to wait until your next scan? Hopefully your lo will reveal a bit more then x  

Nahla if you are still reading I hope you, ds & the twins are doing well x  

Ljh it can't be too long before you start again x  

Babycakes, goldie & welshweasel I hope you & your lo's are doing well x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

Dress is nearly finished ready to take tomorrow, just hope they find a child who likes it!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lillie you poor thing! Might see you Tue if I'm in for EC  hope the blood test exercise is more fruitful than last time!


----------



## NickyNack

Yesss Lillie!! Your birthday plans sound just what is in order to cheer you and ur poor lil arms up    I bet you will have a fab time and it will do you and DH the world of good ☺👍🏼

Like Amy said you should be v proud with all ur studying and frosties - you have so much going for you and to look forward to 😁 Snd try to put ur insensitive work colleague out if ur mind and let it all wash over ur head - you need to concentrate on you and get ur head straight and ready for ur next cycle - stuff everyone else esp people like that and you will have ur own news to share I'm certain of in a few months as will al of us!!

We can all do this ladies -come on!!!! ☺☺👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼

Amy yes not sure toast would go down so well ha ha!! Well done on finishing the dress you clever thing I'm sure some little girl will snap it up xxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Oh Lillie - what a double whammy! You totally deserve to have an amazing birthday on Friday with your DH.  Hopefully you're feeling up for it by the end of the week. I really hope you can start soon x

Nickynack - If you can, I would wait until OTD before having a scan/injection in your ankle, just as a matter of caution,as I know they can isolate the area.

Amy - well done on finishing the dress - btw what's the colour/style?

Nickynack/Lillie - My OTD is on Mother's Day!!  
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Saw this and thought of you Smileycat and Beccaboo with your healthy eating but some of these look really good for everyone to try!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tashweenali/super-easy-avocado-recipes#.vaBYVWWxA


----------



## Smileycat

wow! Thanks Sarah, didn't realise avocado was so versatile! Will have to try some of these. Fudge avocado brownies first on the list!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Beccaboo congrats on great great numbers. I'm just thinking of Barry and humming "My first, my last, my everythiiiiiiiiing" ... Just to help him along. It's the only Barry song I could think of, off the top of my head  
Maisie congrats to you too on your scan. That is such good news  
Amoeba you are clearly cooking up a spirited little soul in there  here's hoping the next scan is more informative. 
Sarah good to know stims are going well ... And I love avocado so thanks for the recipes. 
Nickynack, nice work on the pma!!!! You should become an ivf cheerleader  
Smiley glad you're feeling chilled about it all. Mother's Day is a poignant day to have as OTD isn't it. 
Amy well done on making the dress. I really love the idea. I hope you enjoy the show and have a lovely relaxing day. 
Lillie you poor thing, having to trek back to the clinic. Apparently drinking lots of water before you have bloods done can make veins easier to access. An anaesthetist told me that before my last EC. But listen, you've gotta celebrate that birthday good and proper! You have worked so so hard this year and been through all sorts, what with ivf and everything. The money will sort itself out but you deserve a really good day of doing the stuff you love. I'm a great believer in making the most of the celebratory moments in life  
Snowy how lovely to hear from you. I like the sound of little Lizzie  
Kalm well done on surviving these early days and on Ethan thriving so nicely  
AFM we have had a good day for dh's birthday. We went.to a lovely restaurant for lunch and then out for drinks with friends this evening. He enjoyed it all I think, which was good after the few months of crazy work and his dad dying and all that. It sometimes amazes me how much we manage to cope with in life! It was a bit sad because on we were remembering that on his birthday last year we had ET and a lovely lunch in London, but we are trying to just keep looking ahead. Who knows where we will be this time next year  (though I don't think we'll be millionaires, sadly ).


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, 

phone call received and we have ended up with 3 fertilised. They were able to inject 4 out of my 6 eggs, 3 went on to fertilise. So we in on Saturday for et, unless the embryologist calls Saturday morning and decide to take it to 5 day depending on how they look, which will be Monday. We ended up with 3 last time so maybe 3 is a lucky number! 
I ended up feeling quite nauseous yesterday afternoon and quite a bit of pain, completely the opposite to my first EC! Slept for couple hours, DH made me a yummy stir fry full of veg and a good nights sleep and I feel myself again today! 

Muchmore, thanks for singing Barry tunes, it obviously worked. Glad you had a nice time celebrating DH bday, probably just what you both needed. It is strange to think far ahead isn't it, oh if you do become a millionaire there is a few cc's you could share it out with! Hehe! Xx

Sarah, thanks for the link to recipes, I'm loving avocado at the Moment so this will give me a few ideas! Xx

Amy, hope you got the dress fitted, how nice it goes to a child and you get to see them wearing it to. Hope you have a lovely day today. It will be lovely if you, Lillie and Westies cycle at the same time. 

Lillie, how lovely it's your bday tomorrow and you don't necessarily need to spend money to enjoy it. Going out for the day for a lovely walk, even packing up a flask of coffee, foodie bits and have an in the car picnic with it being chilly. Me and DH often do that! Boo that you have to have bloods again, let's hope it's not too traumatic this time for you lovely. Xx

Hi nickynack, thanks for your post, feeling much more positive now that I am here and hope will get to transfer, hopefully with two on board. Yes I wonder if I even had sedation at all to be honest, completely different experience to last year, not one I'd fancy again in a hurry! Fine now and hopefully it was worth it! Xx

Hi smiley, aww glad your orange top got comments. My orange nail varnish is back on toes now.  like you, I always wait until OTD. Not long for you at all now and I hope Mothering Sunday is a good sign. Xx

Hi Westies, how's things. I guess you are just waiting to start now on frostie. You decided on a medicated FET didn't you? Do you think you will go for one or two transferred back? Xx

Hi snowy, thanks for posting your well wishes. Made me laugh when you said Lizzie has a cheeky look in her eye. Hehe xx

Hi kalm, glad you and Ethan are doing well. What are the night times like? Pretty sleepless or not too bad? Do you manage to nap when Ethan naps?! Xx

Hi amoeba, shame you couldn't find out the sex of jellybean, but so glad things are all ok, that's the main thing. Xx

Hi Maisie, when is your next scan? How come you have two quite close together, is that just your choice and for extra reassurance? Xx

Hi wildflower, hope you are ok. What have you been up to lately? 

Hi Cara, how's things with you? 

Hi Goldie, how's little Evie and you doing? Think about you lots. Xx

Hi Nahla, how are you getting on? Did you have to go back to the hospital in the end? 

Hi Ljh, how's insanity, do a little extra ten minutes for me please! Hehe! Missing my exercise big time but if this works, all will be worth it. 

Thinking of you all. Home today, I took two days off from work for EC plus one for et. If ET is Saturday I'm taking the Monday off regardless! Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello! Just wanted to say I'm still here and have been reading but have been struggling a bit recently so have not had the emotional energy to post. Although I've only been absent a few weeks so much has happened I don't think I can catch up with personals! So instead I'll say congratulations to any of the new mums I missed and I hope you are all adjusting OK to having your little ones on the outside as it were! I hope you are all managing with the sleep deprivation, I get disturbed nights at work but at least I can rest after, nothing like parenthood in sure. I'll also say big good luck wishes to those who are cycling now or about to at the various stages you are all at. I've been reading along and thinking of you all. Then I'll say a big supportive hello toeveryone else!

A quick catch up on me: iI kinda managed to eat more healthily in February and got a few good runs in. Work was full on and stressful and my dried fruit snacks weren't enough to tempt me away from the biscuit tin at times. I'll keep up the principles of healthy eating but can allow myself more treats! It was particularly tough about half way through as I got my first AF post miscarriage. It was horrible, different and intense in everyway! Suffice to say the running and healthy eating gave way to crying and chocolate for a few days. It just felt like such a reminder of what I'd lost. It happened a few days before our wedding anniversary which happened to fall on the wedding day of friends of ours. I had a lovely time at the wedding and celebrating our anniversary but I felt such a mix of emotions as I should have been pregnant. I'm sure you're all the same but this process makes landmark days like that hard. I say to myself, oh I'll be pregnant for the next birthday, anniversary, wedding... I should have been this time and I wasn't. I had a breakdown the next day at church and hid in the toilets crying after a new Mum fed her baby right next to me. (I was serving tea and coffee so had to stay put). We were able to talk this through with our counselor which was good. I'm also recovering from a whirlwind visit from my sister. She lives and works in the Philippines and I've not seen her for a year and a half. She didn't give me enough notice so I had to work a lot of the time she was here but it was good to hang out with her.
Anyway, that was supposed to be a quick update!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi I will try to catch up with everyone else later but Cara I read your post and I am so so sorry that you are having such a sad time.         This is such a painful process and I know what you mean about things that can set you off. I am sure it is difficult to feel hopeful at the moment but you are still young and I'm sure you will get there. Sending lots of love and baby dust just for you.


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news on your lucky three embryos Beccaboo. I was horrified to read your anasthetic / EC experience - that literally is my worst nightmare! I'm glad you're off work for a few days and taking care of yourself. I'm keeping everything crossed for you   Thanks for asking after me. Yes, medicated FET for me (for no reason other than just trying it as two natural FETs haven't worked). AF arrived on Saturday afternoon, so CD1 was Sunday and I start meds on 19th. Deep breath and here we go again... First scan is booked in for 31st March. Oh and yes, we'll transfer our remaining two day 6 frosties x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## maisie2012

Beccaboo just to say well done on 3 fertilising, that is great. Good luck for ET. I was sorry to hear about your EC experience, I have always been sedated thank goodness.

They want me to go back for a scan next week because baby was positioned so that they couldn't really get a proper measurement or measure the HB, though they seemed happy that all looked ok. I am happy to have another scan anyway as hopefully it will reassure me that all is ok. I will probably go for an extra private one between that and my NHS 12 week one as I am very nervous.

Westies I'm glad you are on your countdown to FET, not long now....


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Beccaboo  

Westies glad to hear you're on the countdown to FET - not long now xx


----------



## NickyNack

Just a quick one for Beccaboo so pleased for you the you have ur special 3 and I hope they go into develop nicely ready for ET   I don't think you did have any sedation if you can remember everything as mine kicks in just as I start up get stressed and before they start really like Westies said its my worse nightmare you poor thing!! Glad you feel better today and you won't need to go through that again anyway with ur special 3 😘👍🏼

I feel terrible today was up early with bad tummy, felt sick all day, bad headache and so unbelievably tired it's just not true 😩 Had planned to out for tea with my friend but had to cancel and going to get an early night with cold flannel on my head - I hate progesterone it's evil and has made me feel pap all 3 times now in my second week 😤 So night from me and will catch up properly tomorrow hope ur all doing ok, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo massive congratulations on getting 3 out of the 4 they injected fertilised      I hope you have had a nice day today & been able to relax & recover from ec, I have always been fully awake & talking to the nurses during ec, I thought that was normal!   Fx that they are special lucky little embies x  

Nickynack I might make my mum toast for Mother's Day!   sorry to hear you have been feeling rubbish, I hope you feel better tomorrow x  

Smileycat good luck with the avocado fudge brownies, I hope they taste better than they sound! x  

Muchmore I'm with you on celebrating the good moments in life, often with chocolate! x  

Cara I'm sorry you have had some difficult times   I'm glad the counselling is helping & how nice that you got to see your sister after such a long time x  

Westies exciting that you have dates for starting your meds now x  

Lillie happy birthday for tomorrow, I hope you have a nice day & realise how well you have done over the last 12 months x  

Hello to everyone else  

Mum & I had a fab day out, we went to the mall gallery to see the pastel society exhibition then on to Olympia to the knitting & stitching show then called in at Westfield shopping centre for a sit down & a cup of tea before getting the train back   I've uploaded a picture of the dress we made which we handed over to the lady who is arranging for them to be taken to Africa


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I replied on the other cycle buddies Beccaboo but another yay to your embryos!

I'm terrified of EC. My first (and only) one was similar to Beccaboo's experience, not enough sedation and a lot of pain. I maintain that the EC with A was worse than giving birth to him - I swore I'd never do this again and here we are!

NickyNack - Sorry to hear you are feeling rough  I hope it's just your little embryo snuggling in for the ride.

Hugs to you Cara. 

MuchMore - Glad you had a lovely day celebrating DH's birthday.


----------



## Smileycat

Well done Beccaboo! Brilliant news. Lucky number 3 

Feel better soon Nickynack  

Hi there  to everyone else. I'm tired and having an early night, will send personals tomorrow.
X


----------



## Smileycat

Wow Amy! Pretty dress!


----------



## Smileycat

Soo.... Tested a wee bit early and it's a BFP!! Very strong line on FR.

Obviously super cautious. Will get HCG test tomorrow and then see immunes doc next week to plan next steps.

Pray this sticks, we want this so much.

Arrrghhhh!
X


----------



## lillieb87

congrats smiley hope ur bean is settling nicely xx


----------



## Amy76

Smiley congratulations & fx for special sticky beans


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news smiley  xxx. Sending very sticky vibes to your bean/s x


----------



## IloveWesties

Smiley  Yey!!! Good idea to get the HCG tomorrow. When will you get the result? It may be worth booking in to see Dr G next week as I know he's really busy at the moment. Eek so excited for you  x


----------



## CaraJ

Ooh smiley, congratulations! Praying the news stays positive!


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Smiley. Keeping everything crossed that this little one is here to stay. X


----------



## Amy76

Lillie happy birthday!     I hope you have a lovely day whatever you decide to do   sorry I didn't wish you happy birthday earlier, I got distracted by smileycats bfp announcement! fx it is the start of a run of positives for all of us x  

Happy friday everyone!


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks Amy...the fur babies had us up at 5! dh got up to them but couldn't get back off then....dh did me lovely breakfast in bed though! that doesn't happy very often in our house!! we are going to go out this evening dh suggested we just forgot about everything for the weekend an as beccaboo said we don't hav to spend lots just be together an try an be normal lol! well if I am normal to start with! family are round for a chinese tomorrow an we are out Sunday for mothers day...I secretly always dread that day as prob many other do too..this yr being so close to my bday hopefully it will just feel like an extended bday celebration!! hahaha

hope everyone is OK and happy Friday...

good look for scan tomorrow Sarah an ET beccaboo an of course blood test for smiley....

come on girls this is our year...xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Happy birthday Lillie!      Have a fantastic day and a lovely evening with your DH.

Thanks for the well wishes. 

This is the year for the CC's. We can do it!

X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Smiley, What brilliant news to wake up to this morning, so so pleased for you.  
Fx for you all the way. xx

Hi Lillie,   Hope you have a brilliant day, you deserve it. xx

Feeling happy with this lovely smiley BFP news and birthday celebrations today on this board. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy birthday Lillie xxx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie sorry to hear about your special early start with the fur babies, maybe they were just excited because it was your birthday!   great that you got breakfast in bed   I hope you have a lovely meal out with dh tonight, you definitely deserve a whole weekend of birthday celebrations x      

I really hope this is the start of a run of good news for all of us x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy birthday lillie!! 

And huge congratulations Smileycat, everything crossed for a healthy and happy 9 months for you!


----------



## wildflower

Huge congratulations SmileyCat  So happy that all your hard work has paid off. Xxx
Sarah hope your stimms are going OK X
Beccaboo all the best for ET tomorrow I hope your lovely embies settle in quickly.
Lillie happy birthday! Celebrate today as your last birthday unfettered by tiny feet xxx
Nickynack sorry you are feeling rough, it will all be worth it xx
Hello to everyone else, lots more catching up to do, will try to find time over the weekend xx


----------



## KALM

Yay Smiley!     That is SUCH terrific news, and now time for all the steroids and intralipids and LIT to do their thing and for you to have a healthy happy pregnancy and join the roller coaster that is mummyhood come I guess October time. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.. This so has to be the CC's year!

Lillie, wishing you a very happy birthday!      Fx the last one before you are holding a babe in your arms too. Enjoy your evening and weekend of celebrations and trying to feel "normal"  

Hi to everyone else! Sarah I can't believe how much snow you have up there! Also just ignore me if I'm being too nosey but I was wondering what A calls you and your DW, are you both mummy? He looked like he enjoyed his snow time!


----------



## Beccaboo

I hope you have all had good Fridays. Its nearly home time for me then a long weekend with (hopefully) a transfer added in! 

Hi Kalm, you are right, this so has to be the CC's year with it working out for the remainder of us, I think we are on to a good start. 

Hi Wildflower, thanks, hoping its ET tomorrow as want to be at PUPO stage but in a way would also like to take it to a 5dt. It really all depends on if the embryogists call me tomorrow to say they are doing well and take it to 5days. I know my clinic don't usually take it to a blastocyst if you have less than 4 but they did last year so who knows. I hope you are well. xx

Sarah, Like Kalm said, I saw the amount of snow you a had and for a moment wondered if they were old pics! Wonder if the snow will make its way down south? Good luck for tomorrow again. xx

Hi Amy, any plans for the weekend, stepper, gym, or desserts?! If my transfer date is changed to Monday I might go tomorrow for some VERY gentle upper body weights and yoga on Sunday. If ET is tomorrow then I'm not even chancing Yoga in the 2ww!

Hi Nickynack, Hope you have a nice weekend planned. What is your OTD again?
After Maisie and Smiley it has to be your turn next.xx

Hello everyone else. Hope ypu all have lovely things planned for the weekend. 
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Beccaboo - Good luck for tomorrow if you have your ET. Fingers crossed those little embryos are growing nice and strong. 

Hope those of you more southern get a little snow too  we did have quite a bit this morning (I was sad to have to go to work and miss A enjoying himself!) but it rained before lunchtime so it's pretty much gone now. 

Kalm - I don't mind you asking at all, I'm mummy and DW is mama. He started to distinguish between the two words a few months ago and now he's pretty good at asking for who he wants. 

Happy weekend everyone! Hospital phoned today to put my scan tomorrow back an hour from 9am to 10am, very helpful since I am supposed to be working  I thought being an hour late into work wasn't too bad but now it's two hours. I wish they'd be more appreciative of the fact that we don't all have 9-5 Mon-Fri jobs or work on flexitime! Anyway, hopefully everything is growing nicely. I'm bloated enough so I hope so.


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Sarah. Shame your appointment changed, similar to me last Monday, I had a scan first thing, got in work late then after them assessing what they were doing with me for EC I had to go back in the afternoon to go through everything and pick up my last dose of gonal f they wanted me to have, I just had to log off and go at half past 2! I said exactly the same to my DH that how you would juggle that if you worked in retail or on a rota must be so difficult. Roll on your time off work though hey! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm very fortunate this week Beccaboo as we saved 2 hours last week so I can use them this week; I've asked someone to come in 2 hours early tomorrow to cover for me but on any other week, there'd be no spare hours. I have a strict budget, so I'd be leaving one person on their own. No good on a Saturday post-snow! Thankfully my team are fab and my boss very understanding but I do wish the hospital were a bit more reasonable, phoning me at 5pm the day before my appointment and leaving a voicemail saying well it's changed so yeah bye really isn't good enough.


----------



## NickyNack

Yeaaaahhhhh Smiley     I'm so pleased for you massive congratulations 😘 Fx ur little bean hangs on in tight and you have a healthy and pregnancy xxxx

Lillie   Hope you are having a lovely day and you and DH enjoy ur night out and meal and even more important lots of cocktails 😁🍹🍹🍹🍹🍸🍸🍸😁 let ur hair down and enjoy urself my lovely xxx

Beccaboo - thanks for ur encouraging words  hope we both get our BFP this time Hun    I hope ur special 3 lil guys are developing nicely in the lab with Barry 😘 My weekend is going entail a catch up with decaf tea and cake tomorrow with one of my friends and then Sunday lunch with my Mum and helping her look for a dress for my cousins wedding and then over her and my dads for a family roast (toast Amy ha ha ☺) cooked by me and my sis so should be nice ☺ what about you, what do you have planned? My OTD isn't until 14 March with a blood test and then another 16 March to confirm the result. It's a long wait but is better than constant knicker watch!! Xx

Amy - ur dress is amazing you clever thing!! Hope you enjoy ur toast in Sunday too 😂😂  xx

Hi to everyone else xxx

Still not feeling great and it's hurting my head looking at the screen to type 😔 Catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I went to the gym tonight then came home & had pasta & spinach & cheese for tea followed by some grapes & a couple of mini chocolate orange slices dipped in a cup of decaf tea!   good luck for et tomorrow, it will be nice to get your embie(s) back where they belong x  

Sarah sorry to hear you appointment has been changed but I hope your scan goes well tomorrow, don't forget to wear your lucky orange pants! x  

Nickynack I hope you have a good nights sleep tonight & feel better in the morning x  

Lillie I hope the birthday celebrations are going well x  

Smileycat I hope blood test tomorrow brings good news & reassurance x  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo - all the best for ET tomorrow. FX for some lovely embies making there way back to you. X

Sarah - hope your scan goes well and you're on track for EC next week. X

Nickynack - really hope you're feeling a bit better tomorrow. Rest well Hun. X

Hi to everyone else. Thank you! I'm really touched by your messages and well wishes just a quick one as I'm exhausted. I didn't sleep very well last night and have been on my feet all day. Early start for my HCG test tomorrow for same day result. 

Will send more personals tomorrow. 

X


----------



## Beccaboo

Lillie, guess what I've just found...an orange m&m from last years FET when I was doing a you and saving it for luck. It's not looking too orange anymore but can't bring myself to bin it, have you still got yours! Hope you've had a fab day. Xx

Good luck Tomorrow on the blood tests smiley. Eeek Xx
Thanks for good luck wishes. Xx

Hi Amy, good work on Friday night gym and yum to the choc orange. I meant to say that after EC they gave me a biscuit and it was choc chip orange. Made me smile! Xx

Hi Nicky, yes I hope they are doing well with Barry in the lab, I keep thinking about them! Sounds like a perfect weekend. Chilling out for me, seeing DH's mum tomorrow and mine on Sunday but no specific plans. Your OTD is my DH's bday, 14th. My OTD according the plan I'm on is the 17th so we are very near to each other for testing. Please please let us both be celebrating that week! Hope you feel better after a good nights sleep, xx

Hi Sarah, glad you can get it sorted with work tomorrow but yep frustrating all the same. Whoop to working with fab teams, makes it that little bit easier. 

Night all, this is late for me, must be et excitement. Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oooh ooooooh smiley what fantastic news to log in to this evening! Huge huge congrats to you  
Lillie a belated happy birthday from me too. I hope you had a gorgeous day and that the celebrations go on into the weekend. We were out for yet another meal for dh's birthday tonight. He takes the "12 days of birthday" approach ... well actually he takes the "keep on celebrating my birthday till its someone else's turn to celebrate theirs" approach, so you could always take a leaf out of his book  
Beccaboo thinking of you so much for tomorrow. I hope your 3 are going strong and that Barry has been serenading them all the way  
Sarah I hope your scan goes well. I love the mummy mama distinction that Auran is making ... that's so sweet and presumably helpful for you both in terms of knowing who he's meaning. 
Ok, off to sleep ... Lots of singing tomorrow as the choir concert in the cathedral has finally arrived. We also have MIL here for Mother's Day weekend ... we wanted to give her a nice weekend after all the funeral stuff. So it's a busy one but hopefully nice. Then dh goes skiing again next week so I get to live the bachelor lifestyle again and have the bed to myself ... Woohoo


----------



## Nahla

Hi lovely ladies,

sorry, I havent been on here for quite a while...

there is just so much going on with my 3 kids...I hardly find time to have dinner before 11 pm...I have tried and read back the last 20 pages, but cant do personals to every one sorry!

just wanted to say,

beccaboo, good luck for tomorrow...

smiley, huge congratulations and fx all goes well....

nickynack, fx you get your bfp this time around, as for the xray, I would definitely wait until you get your result and until the first 12 weeks of pregnancy

sarah, westies and who else is cycling again, I wish you the best of luck....

afm: the twins stull dont have a real night rhythm, Nele sleeps 5 hours through from 1:30am until 6:30 am but Flo cries quite a lot and feeds every 2 hours at night. currently trying anti reflux drugs as I suspect that is the problem. fx it helps...
re myself: pain has completely stopped, I got some drugs to empty my uterus and had a scan on wednesday. almost everything ok, doc said I should wait for 3 months and then go for another control but sounds like I dont need any scratch. now trying to startto loose my last 7 or so kg and waiting for 3 months to pass so I can start gym again...my tummy looks horrible still....apart from that I am fine, already started online dating again.....

well excuse me if I dont post regularly but I will try to keep updated with everyone


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, so lovely to hear from you. Xx I'm so glad all is ok with you and the pain you were having is better. Glad the twins are well. I suppose with twins they not always going to be asleep the same time so double the sleepless nights. You made me smile that you online dating again, hope you now find the man of your dreams. Xx

Hi smiley, how did the blood tests go, do you find out straight away with those tests what your levels are? Hope it's good news. 

Well I am now PUPO, officially on my 2ww with two top grade 8 cell embryos on board.  My test date is 15 days time so 18th March. So happy to have got to this point, so much anxiousness ahead of me but I'm past another milestone and for that I'm pleased. Xx


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, congrats! my kids were all 3 day transfers...


----------



## Smileycat

Congratulations Beccaboo -     Top quality embies there. That is fantastic,I'm so, so happy for you.  What's your plan for the 2WW to stay sane? Hopefully you and Nickynack will get your BFPs around the same time - exciting! x

Nahla - so good to hear from you, lovely. Good to hear the twins are well and I hope big brother is helping out too. I was thinking about you as you mentioned the pain in your last post. Good on you dating again - you're a superwoman! x

Muchmore - Enjoy the concert. I like the idea of a 12 day birthday celebration! Hope your MiL has lovely weekend with you both. How nice of you make it extra special at this difficult time. x

Nickynack - how you feeling hun? Keep talking to your embies, they should be gently implanting now and getting comfortable  x

Lillie - Hope you had a fab night last night and let your hair down. Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Amy - so jealous of you gym trips and cheeky treats. I love chocolate orange slices, they are my fave. Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, Well I received my HCG results and it is 346 - which is good. They mentioned it was quite high.. which made me think it could be twins.... I will repeat it on Tuesday. I am feeling a little anxious, I just need to trust in my body and the meds I'm taking to make this work. Will just take one day at a time. 

Please god let 2016 be a great year for the CC's. We can do this together!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nahla, Thank you, that's reassuring. I think if they will stick they will stick regardless of 3dt or 5dt. I'm just glad they can both snuggle up in the best place now. Xx

Hi smiley, I have a long weekend, Monday off work then I only go back to work for 4 days as I  have a holiday booked week after next. Just a week at home and it will be different for me as I've always worked the whole 2ww. It's DH's bday on the 14th so we have booked a nights stay at a b&b only about an hour away and by the coast. Really looking forward to it and hope no work and the sea air will help keep me happy and stress free. That's brilliant news on the hcg levels, don't they say now it increases a fair bit each day so here's hoping some brilliant increased levels next week and ooh exciting if it is twins. Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Brilliant news Beccaboo on been PUPO with ur special 2 rest up now and look after urself and them   Xx

Nahla great to hear form you and I bet it is tough with 3 children to juggle everything, try to rest when you can xx

I'm not feeling great today and feeling pretty down like all my energy and positivity has been sucked out of me   feel like I could really cry and not stop and angry that I feel like this when I have been doing so well 😔


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nickynack, well I think you have done brilliantly so far and been so patiently waiting when this isn't the easiest of times. It is emotionally draining to keep positive spirits up constantly and you are also allowed to have less positive days. How about putting on a bit of zita, or sticking on some of your favourite upbeat tunes! I hope you have a lovely day with your mum tomorrow too, that's something nice to look forward to. How come again you are having to wait so long to officially test? Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo Beccaboo, has everything crossed for you xx       

Great news on hcg result Smiley, everything crossed for Tuesday's repeat xx    

Nahla great to hear from you, it must be tough with 3 children but do try to rest when you can. Glad the pain isn't as bad and hope Flo starts to sleep a little better xx

Nickynack sorry to hear you're feeling down, here's the positivity stick xx     

Afm had a great night at union regional quiz last night and lots of people kept telling me I'm blooming and glowing but I don't feel I look like I am. One minute bump is flabby next it's more solid so assuming jellybean moving about. Been looking at clothes today and have my eye on a few nice dresses and a few romper suits...fx I find out on 15th xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo congratulations on being pupo with twins   Definitely worth missing the gym & yoga for, great that you have a long weekend & only 4 days back before another week off, you definitely need to keep the lucky orange m&m, sending lots of positive orange good wishes your way x    

Smileycat great news on your hcg result & celebratory orange post!     I really hope the extra meds make the difference this time x  

Nickynack sorry to hear you aren't feeling very positive today   Like Beccaboo said maybe a bit of zita would help? I hope you have a nice day tomorrow & feel more positive x  

Amoeba good that you had a nice time last night & are looking blooming x  

Nahla it sounds like you are being kept very busy, I am impressed that you have already started online dating again x  

Muchmore I hope the concert goes well & your mil enjoys her stay with you, I like the idea of dh's "12 days of birthday" approach x  

Lillie I hope you had a lovely time last night x  

Sarah I hope your scan has gone well today x  

Hello to everyone else  

Not much happening here, it is quite cold & has been sleeting so I've had a stay in & drink tea day so far with a couple of mini slices of chocolate orange!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi all 

Amy - A stay in and drink tea day sounds lovely, I think that's on the cards for me tomorrow. The mini chocolate orange is also good, I love hearing about your treats!

Amoeba - Not long to go until the 15th, hope jellybean is more cooperative then. I'm sure you're blooming. 

NickyNack - Sending lots of love and positive vibes your way  you've been so brave so far, you can do this.

Beccaboo - Congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy. I'll be following you shortly I hope! Enjoy your long weekend.

Smileycat - Great news on your hcg result  ooh maybe twins!

Nahla - Lovely to hear from you, I'm very impressed that you've started dating again already - go you. 

MuchMore - Hope you have a lovely weekend with your MIL.

My lucky orange pants were in the wash (nooo!) but my scan went well nonetheless - phew. At least 4 good sized follicles on both sides (19.4mm - 13.3mm) lower dose of stimms tonight and trigger tomorrow for EC on Tue. Lining is 11.7mm so really happy all round, everything crossed!


----------



## lillieb87

Morning ladies...

firstly happy mothers day to those with little ones and sending thoughts an hugs to those without    

Sarah good luck for trigger 2nite an drug free day tomorrow....enjoy ur 2 weeks off...I may see u tues...I will be wear black jeans an white blousey top thing no doubt!

beccaboo congrats on being PUPO huni wishing an praying this is ur time!

Amy how u doing huni...ur treats yesterday sound amazing!! I hav over indulged this weekend big time! 

Nickynack come on sweetie u can do this...praying this is also ur time!

eek smiley could b twins!! keep us posted in ur next beta x

amoeba hope ur starring to feel better hun...
not long til the easter break an u can hav a little rest x

muchmore how sweet of u to try an make it a love u weekend for MIL  hope ur havin a fab weekend!

Nahla lovely to hear from u glad ur all doing well

westies hun how are u doing? hav u received ur dates yet? I hav a good feeling about ur 2 day 6 frosties! 

hello maisie wildflower an any1 else I missed 

afm thanks for all the bday wishes...had a lovely day/night was fast asleep by 9pm though...the early morning with the pets tired me out!! I was well an truly spoilt...one of dh presents was tickets to little mix!!! they are my guilty pleasure haha my nieces were extra jealous an are now trying to get tickets to tag on! mum made me birthday cupcakes which were scrumy!! 

we are due to go out for mothers day which I always dread...but will suck it up!

my little pooch is poorly again sickness an poops all over my lovely rug!! I am actually debating whether to go for the meal or not! 

repeat bloods are Tuesday still unsure if I can cycle.this month as clinic want the results...pray for this month my af is LATE! prob will show early knowing my luck! 

oh an MIL went as support for a reading of dh sister an ended up getting a free reading!! told her that a baby that didn't make this world recently was a boy an it was a ivf baby...this person is pregnant or going to b pregnant very soon....with a boy!! I  very sceptical but dh can't understand how they can get things like that....err....thy are good at kidding ppl!! still makes me chuckle at how excited he got bless him!! annoyingly his now estranged sister knows of our position grrr.....x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies! 
Just popping on to wish you all happy Mother's Day ... whether you're already there or still on the way there. I found this on a certain social media site early and it made me think of you all in different ways:
http://janifranck.co.uk/for-all-the-women-who-are-not-mothers-on-mothers-day/


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's!

Happy Mother's day to those with lo's, hope you're having a lovely day. Also thinking of those who may find it difficult today.  

Muchmore - great post. Thanks for sharing. Hope the concert went well for you last night and that your MiL had a special time today.

Amy - Hope you enjoyed you cosy night in with the chocolate orange slices - yummy!   BTW how was the knitting show?

Sarah -yay! fantastic news on your follies and lining! Good luck with triggering tonight! Hope you have clean orange pants for EC    

Lillie - pleased you had a lovely birthday and was suitably spoilt .  Hmmm... I don't trust those tarot pple either. I think they look for signs/responses and then make it up to suit the recipient. I so hope they turnaround your blood results quickly. I'd kick up a fuss, given last week's experience was so awful and ask them to accelerate it, but I'm cheeky like that ;-).  Little Mix are great aren't they? Love to dance to them when no-ones watching! he he!

Nickynack - If you're reading, I hope you're feeling bit better today and have had a nice day with your mum. It takes effort to be positive on this journey, it really tests us, but I think that makes us stronger. You've done really well so far and have always bounced back. You're nearly half way through your 2WW and so it's normal to have dips. Hopefully you're taking care of yourself, having treats and listening to Zita's wise and reassuring words. But wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts and I am praying for your BFP (and BFP's for the remaining CC's).       

Beccaboo -sounds like a great plan for your 2WW. Hopefully a few days at work will be a little distraction ahead of your well deserved break. Sending warm positive vibes to get your through the 2WW.     

Hi to everyone else.  

AFM, not much to report. Have had a relaxing day with my mum and DH.  I bought a few items at primark (just PJ's) and the cashier wished me a happy mother's day   I must have a blood test at the immunes clinic tomorrow AM to see if the stingy injections booster ( LIT)  pre ET has worked.  I really don't want another round of them  

x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Happy Mother's Day to all the mummies, fx for all the pupo ladies & lots of positive orange vibes to those of us still trying 
 

Smileycat I hope the blood test goes ok tomorrow & you don't have to have more stingy injections! The knitting show was good, I got some material & some nice buttons & a dress which I can copy the pattern from so I was very pleased x  

Lillie I think you are allowed to have lots of treats on your birthday weekend!   pleased to hear you had a nice day & great that you got little mix tickets, when are they for? I hope your pup gets better soon   Fx your cycle doesn't get delayed but if it does we might be cycle buddies again x  

Sarah good luck for trigger tonight, I hope the lucky orange pants will be ready for ec x  

Nickynack I hope you have had a better day today  I made my mum a toasted hot cross bun for breakfast! x  

Muchmore how did the concert go? I hope you mil has enjoyed spending the weekend with you & dh   thank you for sharing the post with us x  

Beccaboo I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you x  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you have all had a good day, sending hugs to those who might need them


----------



## NickyNack

Hey ladies I'm feeling a bit panicky - I started to feel really strange this afternoon - my tummy feels really tender like its stretching and weird stitch type cramps - not like AF pains and it's worse when I stand up as if I'm falling through like I have to hold my tummy? I thought it was maybe my ibs but it's not the same type on pains? I'm really worried and if no better in morning will call the clinic not that there is a lot they can do and will not go into work and try to rest - have any of you ever had feelings like this, what does it mean? Any suggestions? Feel like I'm going to go mad with the worry and feel anxious


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I have no idea NickyNack sorry (just didn't want to read and run!) but hopefully something is snuggling in and that's what is causing the odd feelings?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nickynack, I don't know what that could be Hun but if you are saying they are not AF type pains then stay hopeful it's snuggling in twinges. or maybe if you are feeling panicky it's just one of those nervous belly feelings. Try and get an early night and if you have a good nights sleep you might feel better by the morning. Stay at home if you need to rest, I'm at home too tomorrow and I'm actually going to make myself have a lay in, I'm up even on weekend at 6/6:30, it's the time I naturally wake but I've decided a Lay in is on the cards watching breakfast tv and a bit of Lorraine on Daybreak! Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Sorry Nickynack, not sure what it could be and like Sarah, I hope it's a positive sign. Are you drinking lots of water? Might help to settle your stomach from the increased progesterone. Rest well tonight, please don't go to work if you're still feeling uncomfortable. Let us know what the clinic says. X


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks everyone I just don't feel right or myself and my tummy just feels tender and heavy feeling - maybe it's because I'm taking the pessaries and injections for progesterone and yer trying to drink more water like you say Smiley ☺ I'm in bed now and will put Zita on to try to relax and call the clinic in the morning. I just worry at work with my sickness as I am on a six month review because I took a month off when I had the op in my ankle and all IVF related illness i.e. When I have my EC and ET is counted seperately on another sick record where no further action is taken but I don't want to push it   Sorry I haven't done any personals - Lillie glad you had a lovely birthday lovely and sorry about ur poor pooch hope he/she is better soon and thanks for ur kind words 😘, Beccaboo hope ur feeling ok in ur PUPO bubble and thanks for ur words of encouragement 😘 Hope you have a lovely lay in tom and nice relaxing day, Ameoba thanks for the positivity stick and hope ur feeling ok Hun, Amy glad ur mum liked the toasted hot cross bun 😁 Was it a st clementines one?! I had some toasted for my breakfast 😋, Sarah hope trigger went ok not long now Hun and you will be PUPO too 😘, Smiley thanks for ur words too and I'll call the clinic in morn hope the blood test goes ok so you can say good bye to them horrible injections Hun 😘, much more loved ur link and a lot of it rang true for all of us - hope you had a god weekend and the concert was good 😘Xx 

Hi everyone else that's - Zita and sleep for me xxx


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely ccs


Nicknack - sorry you are feeling rubbish. It almost sounds like OHSS. It could easily be a positive thing so don't worry, I'm sorry it sounds horrible though. Try to rest and definately call the clinic in the morning even if you feel ok. 
Also - you HAVE been doing so well! So give yourself a pat on the back and don't worry about a dip. Hope you wake up feeling more positive. HUGS xxxx


Smileycat - fx you don't need any more lit treatments. Hope you are feeling well. You can totally handle twins so don't stress about that xxx


Sarah - good work on getting to this point and all the best for tonights trigger! 


Lillie - glad you had a good birthday. I hope the timings of af and results work out. xxxx


Amy - I've lost track of where you are at, what is your next step?
(I have mostly been opting for bed over cake btw)


Amoeba - Hopefully you'll find out soon, you could always buy some lovely stuff that isn't any specific gender colour. I loved Rose in orange things when she was new! 


Beccaboo - Congratulations on being PUPO!! That is fantastic. Hope you have a good few days of chilling out before you get back to work. 


Nahla - thanks for popping on. Hope you are ok, I can imagine it is just totally full on at the moment. But it is good to hear you are finding time to think about yourself and your health - its a good sign if you are remembering to do things for yourself amongst meeting the needs of your babies.


Muchmore - the choir concert sounds brilliant. Do you not really fancy skiing?


Hi to all the new mums, I hope you all had a peaceful day.


afm - not much to report from me. Af turned up last week and got me down. I may have to accept that af turning up will always be a bit tough. 
We had a good weekend, I've had a long session of yoga and a good run. Although I was slightly hungover at the yoga which made it all slightly tough and rubbish. I still hardly ever drink still so it only took a few on friday to make saturday just a bit too much like hard work!


Have a good week lovely people
xxx


----------



## KALM

Hello CC's.

Muchmore, I really loved that link you posted. Not that I suppose it helps to know but in my opinion first Mother's Day is over rated, well at least with a 15 day old. Ethan slept terribly last night so I spent most of the morning in tears and absolutely shattered, and it didn't improve that much in the afternoon. I think it will only be really special when he's old enough to make handmade cards etc.. I think I was upset because in my head I'd built it up to be a magical day.

Beccaboo, congrats on being PUPO, enjoy your lazy morning tomorrow!

Sarah, I hope trigger went fine.

Nickynack, I hope by the time you read this you are feeling a bit better. Fx it is implantation, or just a side effect of the progesterone.

Lillie, I'm glad you had good birthday celebrations and hope your pooch is better soon. Was the rug spoilt or salvageable?

Wildflower, I'm impressed you even tried the yoga if hungover!

Amy, what age child was the dress you made for?

Smiley, good luck for the blood test tomorrow.

Sorry that's all personals I can manage..I have a sleeping boy on me and need to see if I can get him down in his bed and then join him in the land of nod. I'm so very tired! Wishing you all a good week.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oooh it's quite early for me  
Nickynack I have to say that high progesterone intake gave me all sorts of weird and unpleasant symptoms. I often felt feverish and had odd aches and pains. I think you're wise to call the clinic in the morning for some reassurance. 
Beccaboo congrats on being Pupo    
Sarah, all the very very best for EC! How exciting to be going so strong in this cycle. Keep it up  
Amy hoorah for choc orange ... My fave  
AFM the concert was amazing and I thoroughly enjoyed it. And the weekend with MiL has been nice. It is quite hard going as she needs a lot of company and attention but it feels like it is helping her, being here, which is nice. 
I'm really looking forward to her heading home on Tuesday and dh heading off ... I love them both to bits but my head really feels like it could do with some space  and I'm not a keen skier so I'm happy to leave that to dh. 
Goodnight all, and happy Monday to you all


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks ladies - I have just woken up and now feel like I have really bad AF cramps and darent get up out of bed to check   I don't understand it as my clinic said that the Gonasi and pessaries would mean that I did not have an AF even if the result was a BFN and that's why I need the blood test. I can't handle this and just feel like my world is going to end and not sure how I'm going to go on


----------



## NickyNack

I've just been to the loo and no blood - what does this mean? Is it my ibs playing up, I just don't know   I feel frantic with worry and just want the morning to come to I can call the clinic


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, what a worrying night for you, I would call the clinic this morning, even if you need to have bloods taken this time round wouldn't they be able to do those already, you must be at around 14 to 15dpt now, wouldn't a blood test pick up on a result. Perhals it is your ibs but as the ladies said, you are taking a lot of progestrogene, it could well be all of that. Really feel for you. Let us know what the clinic says. Xx

Hi muchmore, thanks for the link, so true. Xx Lovely that you have made your mil weekend enjoyable. I like having my own time now and again, it's sometimes nice just to be able to please yourself and then I think it makes you appreciate each other more. Xx

Hi kalm, sorry to hear you had a teary day. I hope Ethan made up with his sleep last night and you got a good few hours to make you feel better. Thinking of you xx

Hi Westies, how's things, how the job going and do you have any more interviews lined up? Bet you looking forward to cycling spoon, now long really is it. Xx 

Wildflower, a run and yoga....my two favourite things! Haha, funny about doing yoga feeling slightly hungover! I drove to my mums yesterday morning and saw so many runners out which made me miss it all the more. It's so frustrating when I always thought I'd be someone who would keep up exercise through pregnancy....that was before all of this.  oh well, this is more important.  
Love you used to dress rose in orange, such a bright and lovely colour. 
Xx

Hi Amy, I hope you had a nice weekend. What are your plans for this week, are you waiting on any calls from your GP or clinic? Xx

Hi smiley, good luck at the immune a clinic today, hope you don't need another round but if you do, just go with it! Xx

Hi Maisie, how are you, haven't heard from you in a few days so I hope you are ok. Xx

Hi Lillie, bet you pleased with little mix tickets, where abouts are you going to see them. Good luck with blood tests tomorrow, I really hope it's not such an ordeal for you. 

Hi Sarah, injection free day today, yay! Xx

Hi snowy, hope you are ok and Lizzie doing well. 

Hi Goldie, how's things? 

Hi Nahla, you said about online dating, have you contacted the dentist you met anymore? 

Hi amoeba, hope you ok, bet you can't wait to buy some bits for lo in colours you want. How's everything going with your ex and the divorce now, hope it's getting there so it's all Sorted quickly.

Have a lovely day everyone, hi if I missed anyone. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - big hugs  I think the reason why your clinic has given you the extra long OTD is due to the HCG shot. Did you just take the one or have you taken others (some clinics advocate a protocol with multiple HCG shots in the 2WW in some women)? If you last had HCG before transfer on 22/2 then you should certainly be able to detect pregnancy HCG levels via a blood test now. I hope you manage to get reassurance from your clinic but if they refuse to do a blood test for you, perhaps you can pay at another clinic? x

Beccaboo - thanks for asking after me  Job is going well and I've picked up extra hours which will be better come pay day at the end of the month! I also have another job interview this afternoon but it's only for a maternity leave contract. I think my current job is going to work well during my cycle in terms of stress/hours etc so it's tricky timing but we'll see what happens. 12 sleeps still I start my meds. Feel quite chilled about this cycle at the moment. What will be will be! Hope you're OK honey x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - I just read your signature and then googled Gonasi and it is a HCG trigger shot, so you are on that protocol. Am I right in thinking you're currently taking Fragmin (similar to Clexane - blood thinner) and just progesterone pessaries? I'm interested in why your clinic said you definately wouldn't bleed before OTD if you're not taking injectable progesterone. Anyway, all of this I would have thought are good signs so try to stay as relaxed as possible and I hope you get some reassurance from your clinic x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thinking of you NickyNack  I triggered with gonasi last night in advance of my EC so if you have hcg in your system obviously it will mask an accurate result. Hope you can get some advice from your clinic today.


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks ladies and I inject Gonasi twice a week Westies into my tummy and insert 600 progesterone nightly in pessaries and inject fragmin daily into my tummy. I really don't know why I won't bleed before the first blood test next Monday, that's what they said - I'll call them when the reception opens at 9am and ask to speak t one of the nurses with all these questions. I've been on the loo the last hour so now know the cramps are related hopefully to my ibs rather than AF and feel confused if the stretching type feelings and stitches yest were ibs or something else? I'm not going into work and going to rest today and stink loads of water to try to help flush everything through. Isn't the Gonasi progesterone then? I know it's what I use for trigger before ET? Glad ur job is going ok and good luck with the interview today xx

Beccaboo I'm 14dp3dt and thanks Hun will see what the clinic say in a bit 😘 enjoy ur lay in and relaxing day xx

Thanks to much more and wildflower like you say maybe it's the progesterone playing havoc with my body 😔 Much more glad you have had s nice weekend with ur MIL and have cheered her up but I know what you mean about needing ur wn space too xx

Wildflower - sorry ur AF coming is hard and I can see why it would be - hangover and yoga really do not mix 😂 Xx

Kalm - hope things get a bit easier for you with Ethan cx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

No gonasi is hcg, not sure how it works with your protocol but your progesterone is the cyclogest and fragmin is a blood thinner.


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - good idea to take the day off work and also to ask your clinic all the questions you have. I would reccomend writing them all down to make sure you make the best use of the call, that's what I have to do to avoid forgetting something! As far as I could gather online, Gonasi is purely a HCG trigger shot. Some clinics advise some women to take additional HCG during the 2WW as there is some evidence that this can assist implantation. I've been reading up on it, which is why I'm interested. It may be that the additional HCG in your system acts in a similar way to progesterone in that it keeps AF away but as far as I'm aware Gonasi isn't progesterone. Your pessaries are the only progesterone you're supplementing with as far as I can gather. I think it's quite possible your IBS could be effected by the Fragmin as it's a blood thinner and speeds up the whole metabolism. Sorry if TMI but I found I had to "go" much more requently when I was on Clexane, which serves the same purpose as Fragmin. I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo thanks for asking about divorce. I had papers from court on Saturday to sign to apply for decree nisi so hoping it all goes through rather quickly. Then ex and a friend turned up last night, I refused to speak to them but turns out the friend did all the talking well rather shouting at my mum, making all these demands and ex just stood there; even when mum told them to leave ex went to car but friend was still shouting at mum! I haven't slept due to it all and have bump pains so off work! 

Nickynack I hope clinic give you some answers but could be you're ibs I certainly had issues during the 2ww whilst on cyclogest and tinzaparin xx

Westies glad current job going ok and hope interview goes ok; would the maternity contract suit you better and would there be chance of permanent? Xx

Hope all the ccs have a fab day xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Just spoken to my clinic and ur right Westies (can count on you for info 😘👍🏼) I thought the Gonazi was additional progesterone but of course it's not as it's the HCG pg hormone used for trigger and the nurse said its mimicking a pregnancy to my body so that it doesn't get rid of my lining ready for AF and that's why i defo will not bleed. She said she wasn't surprised I wasn't feeling  great as I have so many hormones going into my body at the moment and the stretching feeling could be my body preparing for a pg or could be preparing to get rid of uterus lining which will be really thick ready for AF. She said there really is no way of knowing until next Wed's blood test as the Monday one will show the HCG still from the Gonazi but the Wed one will show if the levels have increased so there was nothing they really could be done until then and just to relax. She aid the ibs could be stress related of because of all the medication but it makes sense what you say about the fragmin maybe having a part to play x will just rest up today with fluids and see how I feel tom x


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, glad you have had some reassurance from the clinic. Just try and chill as Much as possible. I've heard stress can bring on ibs symptoms so maybe it's just a combination of all the medication, hormones and stress that is making you feel unwell and they are all now really starting to take effect. Rest up, feet up and have a sofa day like me! Xx

Hi amoeba, sounds like the divorce is going through well, it shouldn't be long until you get your decree absolute then. I went through a divorce many years ago, got married pretty young and was a pretty awful period for me. similar I had ex turn up and wouldn't leave me alone so understand how awful that can be. Glad you are not on your own and have supportive mum. Glad you are off work as things  like that can be pretty stressful.  

Westies, you are fab with your info. Good luck for that interview but like you say if you feel the job now will work with cycling that could be a bonus. Glad you feeling chilled about things, that's always a good thing. I'm feeling good thanks, pretty positive and resting lots and trying to do all the right things if there is such a thing as doing things right! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yep I said so too NickyNack, I took it last night to trigger with. Glad you've had some reassurance.


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack - so pleased your clinic were able to reassure you. X

Beccaboo - thought you were having a lie in?! Haha!  Enjoy your day, lovely.xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nicky I'm so sorry to see you had a stressful night last night   it is good that the clinic were able to reassure you, I hope you feel better after a day of resting x  

Sarah I hope you are enjoying your drug free day today, fx ec goes well & you get some fab embies x  

Wildflower I love that you went to yoga with a hangover!   well done with the run, you deserve some cake as a reward! x  

Kalm sorry to hear your first mothers day as a mummy was difficult   I'm sure there will be lots of magical days to come   the dress was for an age 7 girl although we didn't label it so I guess it will go to any child who can get in it & is willing to wear it   I am rubbish with social media but if you let me have details of the group you set up I can post a picture there if you want to see it instead of just having random profiles pics which confuse my buddies on other threads I post on x  

Beccaboo that wasn't much of a lie in! I hope you are having a nice relaxing day surrounded with all things orange & having carrots, red leicester cheese, wotsits & clementines for your lunch!   Dp needs to get some bloods done then I just need to phone my clinic on cd1 & we can plan our fet, in the mean time I will continue with my gyming & rewards! x  

Westies it sounds like the current job is going well & great that you are feeling relaxed, exciting that you will be starting your meds soon x  

Lillie I hope your pup is feeling better, I hope the blood test tomorrow goes ok & your arms don't suffer as much as last time x  

Smileycat I hope everything is ok with your immunes stuff & you don't need any extra meds x  

Muchmore great that the concert went well & mil had a nice time, I hope dh has a good time skiing & you enjoy having some space & the bed to yourself for a bit x  

Maisie did you say you had another scan this week? I hope it goes well x  

Amoeba sorry to hear about the trouble with dh, it must be a difficult time x  

Hello cara, ljh, snowy, goldie, babycakes, welsh weasel, nahla, helen & anyone else who is still reading


----------



## LJH80

Hello to everyone 

I'm still popping on but finding it difficult due to work and insanity.

Beccaboo I can't believe you are pupo again, fx for an easy and quick 2ww

Nickynack I hope your pains go away soon, is your blood test next Monday and Wednesday then? Hopefully you won't feel bad all week (unless it's pregnancy related of course)

Westies we must almost be cycling the same time again as I start on the 20th, is this your FET? Ps I sent you a PM about the Spanish clinic and prices but wasn't sure if it sent as wasn't in my sent items, did you get it? Xx

Sarah I guess you have your ec tomorrow if you triggered last night, how exciting and big big kick for lots of lovely embabies x

Amy im glad to see that your are as active in the gym as ever but still rewarding yourself with treats, exciting that FET will be soon hopefully.

Hello to Lillie, nahla, smiley, kalm, ameoba, Welsh, muchmore, Maisie, wildflower and everyone else who I am sure to have missed! I am due to start meds on 20th March and cannot wait to get started now, really hope this is my final cycle!


----------



## LJH80

Sarah sorry I really didn't mean a big kick!!! Was meant to say luck!! Jeez that would be harsh!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah lots of luck for ec tomorrow xx   

LJH and Westies not long until you're both cycling again xx

Muchmore great you enjoyed concert xx

Nickynack glad clinic reassured you and hopefully the pains will settle down xx

Kalm sorry to hear you're first Mother's Day was a bit frought, hopefully Ethan will settle soon and  certain there's lots of magical days round the corner for you xx  

Hello to all the CCs xx

Today has been spent mostly in bed, due to not sleeping well last night I phoned in sick. Am feeling better after lots of naps but still wondering why ex did what he did yesterday - well actually why his friend was so involved and on such a poignant day as it was my mum that took brunt of it.   Mum did say that the friend was shocked when mum mentioned she needs to watch me as have lost 2 babies and doesn't want me losing this one too...guess ex didn't tell friend that bit - that'll be because he wasn't bothered when i had mc or cp! Got a busy day at work tomorrow as another parents evening! Bring on next Tuesday ☺☺☺ Xx


----------



## LJH80

Ameoba I can't believe your husband is being such an ar****** especially when he knows how stressful this must be, plus what kind of friend would get so involved and shout at someone's mum! Very odd behaviour and it seems you made the right choice! I hope you feel a bit better tomorrow x


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's,

Beccaboo - Hope you've had a lovely relaxing day in your PUPO bubble. Best of luck for your return to work tomorrow and yay to a 4 day week!  

Amy - Thank you! I hope so too. I'm seeing my immunes consultant tomorrow, hoping he only recommends intralipids every few weeks. FX! Look forward to reading your treats update later ;-)

Nickynack - Hope your day at home has been relaxing and the cramps have eased off a bit.  

Amoeba - really sorry to hear about the difficulty with your DH. Unacceptable behaviour. Can you get a mutual neutral friend to have a word with him and tell him to leave you and your mum alone? You don't need this. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this  

LJH80- lovely to hear from you. Is insanity like P90x? If so its really hardcore - go you! Great that you'll be cycling with Westies.

Wildflower -Lovely to hear from you too!  You're hardcore too -  yoga with a hangover! I'm pretty relaxed about twins, just anxious about the next few weeks, given my history. I'm in good hands so must stay positive.  

Lillie - I really hope your blood test goes well tomorrow and that you don't have the trauma of last week.

Sarah - Yay! EC tomorrow!  Best of luck to you, I will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes.   

Kalm - I do hope Ethan starts to settle soon so that you can get more rest. Sorry to read you're having rough time. I'm sure it will pass soon.  

AFM, I repeated one of my immunes tests today. Tomorrow I will repeat my HCG/progesterone test and see my immunes consultant to discuss my pregnancy immunes protocol. Hopefully just more of the same drugs and I think I'll have fortnightly scans. 

Have a lovely evening.

   

x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya, 

Hi smiley, I know I said I'd have a lay in and managed 6:45! DH came home from a run, he decided to keep his days holiday he had planned to take and decided to make me banana pancakes for breakfast...well that was it, I was straight up!
Good luck tomorrow on further hcg testing and if you get fortnightly scans that will be fab to keep you reassured. Xx

Hi NickyNack, how have you been feeling today, a bit better I hope and also hope you have a better nights sleep than last night. We can't have you worrying at night, that's just horrible so fx you have a good night. Xx

Hi amoeba, glad you've got those naps in today. Yes it's not nice for you or your parents so let's hope he stays away and your mum has scared him off! It's really not needed is it. You take care tomorrow at work. Xx

Hi ljh, lovely to hear from you. I know, PUPO again, eeeek, can't believe it! Your turn soon and you have lovely Spain to look forward to as well. 

Hi Amy, yes I did have carrots today actually, dipped in hummus! Now I fancy wotsits as you've mentioned them! Yes I say carry on with the gyming and treats when you can! I'm having to do my 15 min walks again in the evening with the crinone gel, but least it gets me out doing a little activity! Xx

Hi Sarah. Good luck for EC, I'm sure you will have lots of nice eggs. Let us know how you get on when you feel up to it. Lots of rest and water when you get home. Xx

Hello everyone else. I've had a nice lazy day again, all I feel is lazy at the moment! However my dad did pop by with some dogs he was walking for his friend so went out for a half an hour walk with him which was nice.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I'm pretty sure we can eat any orange food guilt free as it is practically fertility food so you should definitely have wotsits!   great that dh made you pancakes for breakfast, shame about the bananas though!   I hope going back to work tomorrow is ok, nice that you have a short week & next week off x  

Nickynack I hope you have managed to rest today & are feeling better x  

Smileycat wishing you lots of luck that your hcg results bring good news tomorrow & that your immunes appointment goes well x  

Sarah good luck for ec tomorrow, don't forget your orange pants x  

Ljh I laughed a lot at the kicking comment!  

Amoeba great that you are feeling a bit better after some rest, I hope work goes ok tomorrow x  

Lillie good luck with your blood test tomorrow, I hope it goes better than last time x  

Muchmore only one more night & then you get the bed to yourself! x  

Hello to everyone else  

I managed 80 mins on the stepper tonight & 6 mins on the powerplate then came home & had fresh pasta & homemade veggie sauce with cheese & now about to have some lemon tart (not sure if that counts as one of my five a day?!  ), some grapes & maybe a vegetarian cola flavoured Colin the caterpillar


----------



## LJH80

Smiley, insanity I think is from the same company but it doesn't involve any weights, although I feel like insanity is as bad as it gets I've seen the clips from P90x and that is serious insanity and I wouldn't be able to do that! I like the fact no equipment is needed for this one, although not getting the results I usually get this time so pretty frustrating! I think I missed your pregnancy announcement? Such amazing news, hope your appt goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Just popping on to wish you all the very best for tomorrow, lovely Sarah. I hope it all goes smoothly. 
And all the best to you Smiley for those immunes tests too. 
And Amy ... Yay for Colin the caterpillars


----------



## lillieb87

good luck 2day Sarah...may see u there am just about to leave for the train  
xxx


----------



## KALM

Good luck for the blood Test Lillie, and hope EC goes smoothly for you Sarah and you get some lovely eggs and can rest up well after.


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH80 said:


> Westies we must almost be cycling the same time again as I start on the 20th, is this your FET? Ps I sent you a PM about the Spanish clinic and prices but wasn't sure if it sent as wasn't in my sent items, did you get it? Xx


Hi lovely LJH - yes, I did receive your message, thank you. I did acknowledge it in a post (just checked and found it way back on page 346!) so sorry you missed the post. You must have thought I was really rude not replying! Lovely that we're going to be cycling around the same time. I'm doing a medicated FET this time and start on CD21 (19th). I'm going to be on the FET cycle buddies thread mainly over the next couple of months but will post milestones on here when I hopefully reach them! Look forward to reading your updates x


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck with EC Sarah!

And good luck Lillie -hope they aren't so rough with you this time.

Smiley good luck with blood and immune tests.


----------



## NickyNack

Good luck with ur EC today Sarah hope all goes well xx

Hope you get in ok too Lillie xx

Hope ur immune tests go ok Smiley xx


----------



## Amy76

Sarah good luck for ec today x  

Lillie I hope the blood test goes well today x  

Smileycat I hope the immunes appointment goes well x


----------



## IloveWesties

It's official "Orange is the must have colour this season" according to This Morning! Hopefully that's extra luck for all us CCs currently cycling again  x


----------



## Amy76

Hooray for orange! Please let this be a lucky time for all of us x


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, How fab, orange all the way this season then. Least we will be fashionable cyclers! Yes, please keep us updated with your milestones when you start on your FET, its lovely to know and we can provide lots of orange support to you along the way.

Smiley, hope the HCG test results bring good news today.

Lillie, Good luck on the blood tests.

Sarah, Rest up after EC. xx

My clinic said I would hear this morning about my 3rd and last embryo, they were going to take it to blastocyst and then freeze if it was good enough. They said if I do not hear from them then its a no to a frostie. Its looking unlikely I hear from them now so my two little snugglies are my last chance, praying it works! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hiya CCs, just a quick one to let you know I survived EC with 11 eggs. Really happy and relieved! The donor sample thawed well so fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.  Will catch up and do personals when I've had a nap.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah great news on 11 eggs, fx that barry works his magic & you get good news about fertilisation in the morning x  

Beccaboo fx the two you have on board are settling in nicely but I would call your clinic & check about whether the 3rd one was good enough to freeze x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah great news on 11eggs, hoping Barry does his thing in Lovelab xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone on my phone so will be quick. Smiley cat so many congratulations on your lovely BFP news I hope all goes smoothly from now on. Sarah well done on EC and fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

I have another scan tomorrow, have been very busy but also feeling v tired and unwell so hope that's a good sign as still feeling quite anxious.

Sorry not to do proper personals will try to catch up more soon...


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's

Sarah - That is eggcellent, well done you!     You must be pleased with that. FX crossed for some magic in the lab tonight to our old friend Barry. Rest well tonight. 

Westies - oooh good to know! This MUST be a good sign for the CC's! I saw a lot of coral items when I was shopping over the weekend.Of course, Amy is our fashion leader and was ahead of the game for wearing orange.  

Beccaboo - Hope the first day back at work wasn't too bad and your embies are getting comfortable in their new home. Did you hear from the clinic?

Maisie - Thank you. All the best for you scan tomorrow.

Nickynack - Hope you're feeling better today?

Lillie - How was the blood test?

Hi, to everyone else.

AFM, my immunes appointment went well. I must stay on the same drugs and repeat natural killer test in 3 weeks or so.  I had intralipds after my appointment and got chatting to a lovely lady who had recent success at a clinic in Alicante LJH - I thought of you!) . It was nice to have an open chat with someone who understands the journey. Oh and I also repeated my HCG and it is 1162 which is a good rise   My immunes consultant thinks it might be twins, I'm not so sure as HCG levels vary so just need to wait patiently for my scan.. another 2 week wait!


----------



## NickyNack

Wow Sarah that's fab numbers well done you must be thrilled 😁👍🏼 hope you get a good fertilization rate and are resting up xx

Beccaboo - did you call the clinic about ur other embie? I'm sure ur other 2 are getting ready to snuggle in so you won't need it Hun xx

Maisie good luck with ur scan tomorrow I'm sure you have nothing to worry about xx

Smiley glad ur tests went ok and sounds like things are getting going and that's a good strong HCG level xx

Really struggling this week as feeling bloated and just generally physically and mentally worn out - should be my OTD today if I wasn't having the gonazi and my positive self is retreating   I'm just so scared that my lil guys haven't stuck and this is my last chance of been a mum naturally and I'm scared of what this means and how I'm going to cope   I'm trying to remain calm and my mind occupied but these worries keep creeping in more and more. I don't have much luck in life so please surely this is my time, please  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley great news on those numbers and immune tests. Oh that's the second time twins have been mentioned by a 'professional' 🤔🤔🤔 xx

Maisie good luck for scan tomorrow xx

Beccaboo did you hear back from clinic? Xx

Lillie how did the tests go? Xx

Afm not long home from parents evening, via McDonald's for tea! Was a very busy evening with lots of compliments about how their child is enjoying science now and levels have increased so must be my 'excellent teaching' 😊😊 only issue was the 2.5hours of being hunched over a desk trying to talk to parents rather than shout over the other teachers so bump was sore - obviously jellybean was being squished and didn't like it but as soon as got up at end and walked to car pain went so jellybean must've been happier with more space 😊 Xx


----------



## wildflower

Sarah - congratulations on your lovely crop of eggs, hope they are all getting busy in the lab tonight. 11 is a fab number!


Smiley - all sounds very positive and glad you aren't due any more LIT treatments.


NickyNack - hope you are feeling ok now and your ibs has settled down a bit.


Lillie - hope your day has gone well.


Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack we posted at same time. Am sorry to hear you're still feeling down and bloated etc     , please please try to stay positive that you're lil guys have stuck    OTD will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi NickyNack, so sorry that you are having such a hard time. I am sending you lots of good wishes and hoping that this is your time. I am not sure I am very good at giving advice as I always find the 2WW difficult even when it is just two weeks! but can you try to distract yourself a bit with some nice activities? watch a film or something just to take your mind off it for a bit? I know it is really difficult though. And you are pregnant until proven otherwise! so try to hold on to that. I really didn't think it was going to work for me this time around and it has done, so there is definitely hope for you too! Here is some baby dust and rainbows to cheer you up! 
   
         
  

Amoeba that is so nice about the compliments! well done you. It must be nice to be appreciated and even nicer to be home and not squished over a desk! 

Hello everyone else sorry not to do more personals I am so tired I think I will have to do them in stages....


----------



## NickyNack

Aw thanks ladies ur posts have cheered me up and given me a boost 😘 I will try harder to be positive like you say - look a you 2, if that's not inspiration I don't know what is ☺ XXXX

Hi Ameoba - must be so lovely and rewarding to hear things like that about the children you teach 😘☺ What a rewarding job ☺ Poor little jelly bean been all squished up, you both mud be tired after a long day - feet up now lovely xxc

Hi Maisie I'm trying to distract myself and find watching Greys Anotomy box sets on sky really helps distract my mind!! So fingers crossed this is my time like it has been for you. Get some rest and take it easy and again, I hope tomorrow's scan goes ok and you see that precious little image of ur lovely lil LO growing lovely and string xx


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack - Sorry you're having a hard time. Sending positve vibes and a big hug your way.  The wait will be worth it I'm sure!  x


----------



## maisie2012

Hi NickyNack, that is so funny, I watched Grey's Anatomy so much when we were having a really hard time TTC and it really helped me! I really enjoyed it and the characters are great. Also it was quite good to have a bit of a weep in the sad bits! You haven't got long to wait now and I am keeping everything crossed for you. Stay positive!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

You can do this NickyNack! It must be so hard having your OTD so far away but you have done so well already  stay positive!

Amoeba - I had McDonald's yesterday too, sometimes you can't beat a cheeseburger. How lovely to hear those comments about your teaching. 

maisie - Wishing you luck for your scan, enjoy it. 

Smileycat - So happy for you! How exciting that you could have twins all snuggly in there. 

Beccaboo - Did you hear about your third little embryo yet?

lillie - I think it's fab that you said hi to my DW yesterday  if I'd actually have gone in on time I would have seen you because they sat me in the waiting room before I went home to make sure the donor sample had thawed before they let us go. Hope you get some good results (finally) from your bloods. 

Amy - I think lemon tart should definitely count as one of your five a day. 

Hi also to our new mums, hope you're all powering through those sleepless nights. 

Barry did a cracking job (ha!) last night, 10 of our 11 eggs have fertilised. Amazing result, so happy, feeling much more positive now that EC is over.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah that's great news, barry was obviously on good form last night! x  

Beccaboo did you speak to your clinic? I didn't get a phone call after my two cycles when I got no frosties or the third when I got one frostie, I even questioned the embryologist to check he hadn't made a mistake when he said we had one as they had said it was fragmented & not looking good! I really hope the two you have on board are special lucky embies x  

Maisie I hope the scan goes well today x  

Smileycat great news that your appointment went well, now for another 2ww! x  

Nickynack sorry you are struggling   try to stay positive & talk to your little embies, maybe you could recruit baby ninjas little orange people to help x  

Amoeba great news that you had good feedback from the parents evening x  

Wildflower how are you doing? any more yoga or running or cake? x  

Muchmore I hope you are enjoying some time to yourself whilst dh is away, have you done any more craft projects? x  

Lillie how did the blood test go yesterday? I hope it was better this time & your arms didn't suffer too much x  

Hello to everyone else 

It has rained so much here overnight that the pond has flooded & the drains are full & it is still raining!   Also when I was changing to go to the gym on monday I found I had worn my top back to front the whole day, then yesterday I realised my knickers were inside out so I've made a special effort today to check all my clothes were the right way round!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Sarah that is wonderful news about 10 out of 11 fertilising.     Well done! That should mean there will be lots of good quality embies to choose from for transfer. 

Hi Amy, that is very funny about you putting your clothes on the wrong way round!   Once when I was little I forgot to put any pants on and only realised when I got to school! Fortunately I was wearing tights.

So I had my scan this morning and they got a much clearer view than last week. All is good, measurements are fine and the HB is what it should be. So I have been discharged back to my GP. I will probably go for an extra private scan at around ten weeks before I go to the GP to get myself into the system for my 12 week scan, just to check all is still ok.   But everything looks good so far. I can't really believe it. However I have quite bad nausea so that helps with the reality check...

Hope that 2016 is going to be a good year for the rest of the CCs too!


----------



## wildflower

Sarah yay!! Well done. I guess you'll be having a 5 day transfer? Go embies!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all,

Hope you are all well.

Sarah, that fantastic news. You've done so well and so you should be super pleased.  So they will possibly looking at a 5dt then? xx

Hi Maisie, that great regarding your scan news and must be so reassuring, and yep I think we need lots of that along the way don't we!

Hi Amy, I didn't get round to calling the clinic yesterday as difficult to call out at work. I might wait until next week as on the Friday I test I need to call up the clinic with the result so I will probably ask them then. Its been raining here all day too, makes my walk into work just miserable! Haha, funny about the mix up with clothes  

Hi Nickynack, you are being so patient with waiting to test, that's hardcore patience I say.   I still have fx crossed for you, lets count down the days together, Il just add a few more on the end for me! 

Hi Amoeba, glad you getting lovely compliments at work, do you know for sure if they are keeping you on as permanent yet? 

Hi Smiley, work is going ok this week although I finish it off Friday with a whole day of client meeting, in one meeting room with a working lunch!  Oh well, least Il have that whole week off to look forward too. 
That's great about the HCG levels, I don't know much about the numbers but the fact they have risen that much is fab. 

Hi Wildflower, Hope you are ok and having a good day. xx

Hi Lillie, Was the blood test ok for you?

Hello everyone else.
I just checked my Hotmail, usually get a load of newsletter type things which get deleted but one that caught my eye was from Notonthehighstreet.com, the title of the email was 'Baby meet Rebecca, Rebecca meet Baby'! It was basically advertising gifts for newborns. Is it a sign....! haha. I thought its a good job I'm in good spirits, getting that after a test might not have been so great!

xx


----------



## Amy76

Maisie great news that the scan went well x  

Beccaboo I hope the email is a sign!   I phoned to check about any frosties before otd because I thought it would be easier to cope if it was bad news whilst I was still pupo in my slightly crazy head!   I really did think I had figured out the basics of getting dressed at 39 but clearly not!   I hope it has stopped raining by the time you finish work if you have to walk home x


----------



## maisie2012

Beccaboo I hope that is a sign for you!  
Are you going to test before OTD or are you going to hold out?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Maisie, Il hold out until OTD - I've never tested early! 

Hi Amy, I went to delete the said email but then thought no I cant, I better keep it! But then I didn't want to see it if my test ends up being negative so have filed it! haha. Gone a bit superstitious crazy I think.
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I hope that's a good omen for you Beccaboo! I am getting just as superstitious. A was walking around earlier chanting 'baby, baby, baby' so I'm choosing to take that as a sign.  You are very good waiting until OTD.

So glad your scan went well maisie, maybe you can start to believe it now. 

Amy you made me laugh with your clothes being the wrong way around  mind you I haven't left my pyjamas today so you're still one step ahead of me!

Thanks everyone  we are over the moon, hopefully our little embryos carry on growing well. The hospital will phone tomorrow wildflower and schedule a day 3 transfer but that's just their protocol; if they can't pick a frontrunner on the morning of day 3, they phone to reschedule to day 5. A was a day 5 but I'm wondering if since our other three we used for the FETs last time weren't so good that they might do a day 3 transfer this time. I guess now is when we'll see if all those supplements have made a difference!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah wow to such a high fertilisation rate  xx

Beccaboo hope the email is a sign   Xx

Maisie great news on scan xx

Sorry such a quick one but only just in from work and am starving so about to have tea - advantage of parents living with you is they make tea for you coming home from work. As yet nothing definite about permanent position, haven't heard from HT since he spoke the other week; will arrange to meet him after Easter holidays as I will need to start making plans. Got an observation by deputy head tomorrow so only hope what kids and parents say about me shows    xx


----------



## LJH80

Hello westies, no didn't think you were rude at all I just thought I hadn't sent it properly as always post on my phone! Excited to hear your progress, mine will be slower than yours so hope to hear about a BFP from you first 

Sarah 10 fertilised is a great number and good news on the defrost too, when will you be pupo?

Smiley - ah nice to hear about success in Alicante, hopefully will be my news next! And possible Twins!! Wow how do you feel about that? Sorry you another 2ww but great that all is going great so far x

Nickynack, sorry you are having a hard time, I'll keep my fx for some positive news soon and hope this time your luck is good 

Amy the inside out back to front clothes made me laugh, I went out to collect food with my husband last night but the take away was shut as we decided to go and eat at a restaurant close by but unfortunately when we sat down and I took my jacket off it became clear I still had my pjs top on (I had luckily put jeans on) and it was very obviously nightwear! DH was a bit mortified hahaha

Maisie great news about the scan, very exciting news xx

Beccaboo yes luckily that email came on a good day!! But yes I agree take it as a sign 

Amoeba having dinner made does sound lovely, and it's nice they are looking after you. Hope your session with the head goes well tomorrow, sounds like it will after parents evening xx

Afm not much to report at all, other than I am struggling to stick to my heathy lifestyle and can't stop thinking about burgers and chips arrgghhh


----------



## Smileycat

Wow! Amazing fertilisation rate Sarah. This cycle has been fantastic for you. Brilliant news. Well done!

Beccaboo and Nickynack - PUPO ladies   I'm  thinking of you both and praying it is your time. 

Maisie - thrilled your scan went well honey! Exciting times.

Hi to everyone else. 

Just a quick post as I'm out for dinner with friends. Will catch up properly tomorrow

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thought you ladies may be interested in this new BBC Science series x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=343012.msg0#new


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone!
I'd just like you all to know I wore orange knickers in honour of all you cycling ladies today  
Sarah that is just incredible and fantastic news! I'm loving all the positive cc happenings at the mo. 
Maisie great news on your scan today too. I'm so glad everything is looking good. 
Amy, your clothing glitches made me chuckle! I too wore a top back to front for an entire day last week!
Ljh I heartily approve of you going out for dinner in PJs! 
Amoeba I hope the observation goes well tomorrow. 
Nickynack here's hoping you're feeling a bit more positive. You really have had to wait a long time and that must be pretty tough going so well done on getting this far. 
Lillie I hope the bloods went better yesterday. 
Beccaboo the walking to work in the rain thing sounds grim! It's been horrible here too. 
AFM not much to report except that I am loving the new-found space in my life  I have had a very productive couple of days getting on top of all the little jobs I've been too busy to do for ages. Tonight included finally throwing away a crumble dh made 103 days ago and which has been sitting in my fridge ever since  it was surprisingly un-smelly considering! I'm not quite sure why it got left so long untouched but I think he kinda couldn't bear to have made it and then it not be eaten  It was originally for Thanksgiving and he made 2 but we only needed one. So I've taken the opportunity to throw it out now that he's not here to grieve about it ... oh except that I posted all about it on ** so he'll know


----------



## Amoeba1705

Observation cancelled 😁 Second in department who is doing the observation with deputy head, is off due to her child being sick - oh well guess it will be done next week now?!? Xx

Sarah hope the call from hopsital brings great news for you again xx

Hope everyone has a fab day  xx  


Oh also decided couldn't wait until Tuesday, on the chance that jellybean misbehaves again and gender isn't a priority at NHS scans, I've booked a private gender scan for Saturday - my friend is still adamant it's a boy and says will do 'ring test' on Friday when I see her, which she has never known be wrong, so we will see xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone just to say thanks for all the lovely messages, it looks as though I'm going to have a busy few days with work but I will try to check in later....


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quickie to say I've been invited back for a second interview for the job I interviewed for on Monday. I've also found out this morning that I've been invited for interview for another role that I applied for. Going to be a busy week next week! Hope you're all having a lovely day and have sunshine like we do here  x


----------



## LJH80

Woohoo good luck xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah you had a good excuse for having a pj day yesterday, I hope your call from the clinic was positive & your embies are doing well   fx A is psychic! x  

Amoeba exciting that you have a scan on saturday x  

Beccaboo I hope the 2 isn't driving you too crazy!   I have been talking to single magpies for years just in case! x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok x  

Ljh I love that you went out for a meal in your pj top!   I don't have pj's but dp is always very unimpressed if I turn up at the restaurant to collect a takeaway in my comfy tracksuit! x  

Smileycat I hope you had a nice meal out last night x  

Muchmore wow to keeping a crumble in your fridge for over 3 months!    I'm pleased to hear I'm not alone with the getting dressed issues!   I managed to avoid another incident this morning when I noticed the label at the front as I was putting my top on x  

Westies great news on the interviews, good luck for next week x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I only did 65 minutes on the stepper last night because I got stuck in traffic with roads being flooded but still rewarded myself with lemon meringue pie


----------



## LJH80

Amy haha our poor men having to cope with us comfy dressed ladies, I've always been the same but the older I get the more comfy I need to be! I had to go on and on at DH to wear some comfy clothes as he would slob around in skinny jeans! But I got him some "house pants" 😂😂 from M&S David Gandy (I think) last Christmas and he now loves them but I still cannot get him to leave the house in them even though they basically look like posh trackies, I hate to think what he must think has happened to me over the years haha, I am going out on Saturday though so will have to put some proper clothes on for the first time in a while which should cheer him up😁


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all,

Westies, that's brilliant you've been invited back for a second, and another interview too. Good luck with both of those. xx

Hi Amy, Im feeling pretty chilled at the moment, last night I met my friend  I met on FF, she is 18weeks now with her natural miracle. Had a really nice meal out with her with lots of what I call 'proper laughing' which made me remember last year on my 2ww after my fresh I had some real proper belly laughs, of course Im hoping it helps with a positive outcome! hehe.
I think 65 minutes on the stepper is proper hardcore and still deserving of dessert,

LJH, Ive been to drop DH off at football before in PJ's but yep, PJ top at a restaurant takes it to a whole new level! Haha, that made me laugh. Its all about being comfy I say. xx

Amoeba, yay for the gender scan on Saturday  oooh let us know the results from the ring test, that will be interesting if she is right or not. xx

Muchmore, the 103 day crumble made me laugh, you wasn't tempted by it then! haha. Whenever I am on my own I always have a good tidy up and sort out and then DH comes home and I have to go through where Ive moved everything! DH can be a hoarder, im the complete opposite so Ive been know to charity shop some of his clothes on the sly, clothes I have never known him to wear and he 'says' he will do something about. He has never noticed the clothes that have mysteriously gone missing!
Sounds like you are having super productive days. xx

Hi Sarah, Yep, I would take little A's chants as a sign! How are you feeling today?

Hi Maisie, Is your work busy like mine at the minute? Nearly the weekend.
I knew mine would get super busy towards the end of the week, just when I want to get on top of everything before my week off, typical! xx

Hi Nickynack, How are you lovely. Nearly at the weekend and then nearer to our test dates 

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok.
xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies...

westies wow u are going to be a busy bee....I hope u get one of the jobs an ur tx works....double whammy!!

beccaboo I really hope the email is a sign hun...just keep swimming....hopefully u will hav a frostie too! 

lhj.....I was almost wetting myself reading ur post...fab!! good luck for ur up an coming cycle...an being in the sun is always a bonus!!

amoeba  exciting times for sat hun...keep us posted!

Sarah good luck for ur call tomorrow.....I hav a feeling urs will b a 5 day transfer!

muchmore 103 days!!! wow!! my dh would hav fainted if I did that he has ocd traits lol

Nickynack not too.much longer hun hang on in there!! thinking of u x

smiley how are u doing hun...any symptoms yet?? 

all the new mummies nahla snowy kalm any any1 I missed hope ur all enjoying it!! 

hello to any1 I missed...

afm bloods went ok...felt like I had been to a spa at one point as my arms were wrapped in warm towels!! I hav a bruise takin over my hand but I will live...I chased the results 2day an as I thought I hav lupus anticoagulant.....afta a.discussion an persuasion Dr agreed I can start Dr next week...he has written to specialist blood person askin them to come firm the treatment drugs he is prescribing is enough...it cud b specialist wants to see me in which case I may hav to down reg longer but it's worth taking the risk afta I ha researched an found that clexane an asprin usually are enough to rectify this (I hope that's my case too) I won't be starting the blood drugs until a week before transfer anyway which will prob b around 12th april if my af behaves an I Dr properly so I still hav time to see what specialist says.....hope I did the right things!! if I don't cycle this month it's all going to clash with my sisters hen an my exams (agaib) xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks LJH, Amy, Beccaboo and Lillie 

Lillie - your dates are so similar to mine! Will you start DR on your CD21? What date do you start? I'm starting on 19th March and my transfer is booked provisionally for w/c 18 April. Will be lovely to be  with you again  x


----------



## LJH80

Ah lillie I really hope you can start DR again next week, will keep fx for you


----------



## LJH80

It's going to be so hard not having 2ww with you ladies, as in having the Pgs will be at least May before ET but I'll more than likely have to back eggs and try to get some more as I don't produce that many so could be months yet 😞


----------



## IloveWesties

Hang in there LJH. Your plan sounds great and good things come to those who wait    xx


----------



## lillieb87

westies my af is due 15th an I will start Dr on day 1 transfer will be around w/c 18th or week afta I think. I think it's 2 weeks Dr 2 weeks oestrogen 1 weeks thinner an progesterone an then transfer so about 5 weeks from start of af if all goes to plan!! we can b cycle buds again that wud b fab!! xx

edit - just looked in diary ET will be same week westies eek!! let's hope it's a lucky week for us both!!


----------



## LJH80

Thanks Westies, in that case we are all due lots of great great great things 😍😘


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies great news on the interviews...wishing you loads of luck xxx 🍀🍀🍀🍀


Great to here some of the CCs will be cycling together again   x

LJH we will all be here for you, even if not cycling with you. The plan you're on sounds a great way forward xxx  

Amy love lemon meringue pie 😍 X

Muchmore the 103day crumble made me chuckle, can't believe you had it in the fridge all that time xx

  to you all and hope everyone's going ok xx 

Had a right laugh at school today...yr10 were measuring their mass to see if it linked to breathing rates and obviously they were stressing so told them not to worry I am heavier than them; there response was 'well there's 2of you miss so that's ok' hmmm not quite 2 of me but they did make me laugh. Then a yr7 class I see once a fortnight were muttering at the back until one brave soul asked if I was pregnant, when I said yes they erupted into applause - I was so touched...really gonna miss the kids when I start maternity 😔 Xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Evening CC's

Lillie - yay! great that you got your results turned around. FX you can start this month.    BTW I'm on clexane and I started on day 5 of my natural FET. No symptoms as yet, but I'm on steroids which can mask any pregnancy symptoms unfortunately...Anyway I will be praying you can cycle as planned. Our Lillie should not be delayed further!

Westies - Good luck with the interviews, busy lady!

LJH - I'm craving burger and chips too! I think cheat day will have to return. Yes, the lady was raving about the Alicante clinic and said it was amazing and that she enjoyed her little holiday. She has cycled with a number of clinics and said they were fantastic.  FX you're next!  Btw I'd be very happy with twins, we decided some time ago that we would transfer two to increase our chances on this "kitchen sink" cycle and decided twins would be super cute, but, of course, challenging. 

Sarah - how you feeling today? Any news from the clinic re ET?

Amy - Hope you're well orange leader. ha ha ha! You post yesterday made me laugh (and the lemon meringue pie made me salivate) . Also reminded me of the time my mum picked me up from a nightclub in her nightie and pulled up against the row of taxis and came out of the car to collect me, not realising it was slightly see-through!  I will never forget that moment! 

Amoeba - Aw! what a lovely class. shame your observation was cancelled today. Hopefully you'll have reasonable notice for the next one to prepare. Oooh! exciting that you will find out the sex this weekend.  I think a boy too!

Beccaboo - sounds like you have a lovely evening and yes the belly laughs will certainly help.  Keep up that PMA and hope your last day at work before your break isn't too stressful.

Nickynack - How are you lovely? Getting closer to your test date.

Muchmore - Ah! enjoy your "me time" while DH is away. I'm OCD about fridge stuff, you're brave keeping a crumble that long. I'm such a freak i wouldn't be able to go in the kitchen until it was removed.

Maisie - don't work too hard and make time to rest hun.

Hi to everyone else.

Not much to report from me. 5 weeks today and I have zero symptoms, which is weird, but I've also read that steroids can mask symptoms. Just counting the days until my scan. There have been a number of BFPs on my clinic and immunes thread and so I'm hoping there is a nice run of spring BFPs for the cc's. Oh and on the twins front, my mum told me she had a lovely dream about two rabbits running in a field....

Have a great evening!

x


----------



## LJH80

Amoeba your classes sound so cute, how lovely.

Smiley well I'll keep my fingers crossed for 2 bundles of fun for you, my boss just had twins and yes sounds challenging but also they are soooooo cute cuddled up together how could you now want twice the fun 😍😘


----------



## wildflower

Sarah I hope you get happy news tomorrow whether it is day or not. Xx

Nicknack how are you chick?

Lillie sounding good for cycling soon yay!

Westies all the best for interviews next week, at least they'll keep you occupied in the run up to TX!

Amy *only* 65 minutes! Ha ha 

Smiley maybe you've got some smiley bunnies in there rather than smiley kittens then?

Beccaboo good to hear you feel positive X

Ljh Your clinic have a great plan in place, it may take some time but it will be worth it. X

Hi to muchmore, amoeba, maisie, snowy, Kalm, goldie, nahla and everyone else xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi CCs, happy weekend to you all.

I had my transfer today, a 7 cell day 3 embryo. Of the 10 that fertilised, only 2 made it to today so we made the decision not to risk a day 5. The consultant was adamant that a single transfer was the best decision to make (including some serious worst case scenario "if you have a twin pregnancy, you might die" talk, while I'm sat there with no knickers on!) so we went with her expertise. The other one may be freezable on day 5 but was already showing fragmentation so I'm hoping this is the one.  Just goes to show that it isn't about how many eggs you have, or even how many fertilise.


----------



## LJH80

Aww congrats on being pupo Sarah, and you are so right about the number and quality. I hope you still manage to get a day 5 for the freezer though. I've thought a lot about the 1 or 2 transfer and think I would opt for 1 too but then again I've never been in that position so easy for me to say! Wishing you a chilled and easy 2ww (of that exists) and hoping your little embaby gets nice and comfy now xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I wanted two, especially considering we only have two left and if we end up freezing one, I wouldn't feel confident enough with the thawing process to go ahead with it. I feel a bit railroaded (she kept saying with me having pre eclampsia last time that I have to think of my existing child and if I had a difficult twin pregnancy and gave birth to disabled twins how would that affect our family etc etc) but I have to be positive that the only reason she did not want to transfer both is because she thinks they are both very likely to succeed. OTD is 26th March, feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo Sarah xx everything crossed for you


----------



## wildflower

Congratulations on being PUPO Sarah! I hope your embie is snuggling in tight. Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Sarah, really pleased that you are now PUPO. It's a difficult decision the 2 vs 1 transfer, I even question my decision now regarding 2 as it absolutely terrifies me! My clinic didn't go through any of this risks but the embryologist suggested 2 and I did do a lot of reading up on it, the good and the bad! DH told me to stop reading in the end but I do think you need to be prepared! I think going with their expertise especially  with the success and the challenges you faced in your last pregnancy. Really have all fx crossed for you. Xx

Amoeba, I think it's great your year 7's gave you an applause, that's brilliant! Xx

Hi wildflower, any nice plans this weekend, days out with Rose? Xx

Hi smiley, I hope there is a nice run of cc BFP's on this board.  my pma is pretty good at the moment. I'm off work for a week now, I want the week to go slow otherwise il be back to work before I know it but yet it's a week today until OTD and I can't wait to get there! I am 6dpt today, felt teeny tiny twinges in my lower tummy, nothing major but definitely a little feeling. I'm hoping its implantation twinges but not reading too much into it!  did you feel anything similar? Xx

Lillie, will be great to start cycling again soon. Hope AF comes on time and all goes to plan. Xx

Ljh, you will have loads of support from us when you cycle. We like to cheer on another CC.   Xx

Cara, wondered how you are, haven't heard from you in a while. 

Hi to all the new mums, always thinking of you and how you are getting on. Xx

Hello everyone else. 

Off work now, whoop. Lots of relaxing will be done, I'm even going to try and attempt a lay in tomorrow!! Haha. Will see. Tomorrow I have a facial booked, do you think it will be ok to have it, it's only demalogica products and no oils like aromatherapy and they don't use anything I wouldn't put on my face at home? 
Sunday the plan is to go to sandringham for a walk, head to the coast for a nights b&b stay on the coast. DH bday Monday  can't wait. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah congratulations on being pupo   it seems strange that your clinic left it so late to highlight the risks of transferring two, my clinic seems more open to transferring two but you are younger & have had success before & it is great that your clinic feel so positive about the chance of it working this time, fx for your little embie x  

Ljh I like that you have tried to convert dh to comfy clothes!   I might be having transfer in May if my frostie survives but whenever you have transfer we will all be here cheering you on x  

Beccaboo hooray that you have a week off!   It sounds like you have some nice planned to keep you distracted for the next few days x  

Lillie sorry to hear the blood results showed you will need extra meds but great that you can start this cycle x  

Amoeba I hope the scan goes well tomorrow & baby reveals more this time x  

Smileycat how funny that your mum once picked you up in a see through nightie!   I remember my dad once going to collect my sister from a pub & instead of just pulling up outside he went in & had a drink there!  

Wildflower have you done anymore running? Will there be any hungover yoga tomorrow?!  

Muchmore I hope you are enjoying having some space whilst dh is away skiing x  

Nickynack I hope you are coping ok x  

Hello to everyone else  

I am currently sat watching very clever well behaved dogs on crufts whilst mine are spread out sleeping on the sofa


----------



## NickyNack

Just a quick pop on to a congrats on been PUPO Sarah 😘 I'm sure this will be ur time again and ur one special embie will hold on tight, keeping my fx for you   relax and take care now xxx

Beccaboo hope ur ok my PUPO buddy and enjoy ur lovely over night stay in Sandringham - what a lovely way to start ur week off 😘👍🏼 I loved it there when I lived in Norwich. I'm sure the facial will be fine and nice and relaxing but I would tell them just in case 😘 xx

Lillie not long for you now before you start the rollacoaster xx

LJH great to hear from you and I bet ur counting down the days for ur cycle to start in the lovely warm sunshine 😘 Xx

Westies good luck with ur interviews Hun and hope ur doing ok xx


Ameoba good luck with ur scan hope it goes ok and you can see if jelly bean is a he or a she ☺ Xx

Hi Amy hope you have enjoyed ur night watching crufts with ur pooches and are doing ok xx

Hi Wildflower, Smiley, much more, Maisie, Cara and everyone else, hope ur all ok xxx

AFM been a tough week where I haven't felt right at all and was ready to go back to work Thurs but had the migraine from hell Wed that didn't go off until last night so will try again Monday 😔 Feel a bit more positive today and my mum came over to keep me company we made a Jamie Oliver fish pie which was yummy and watched a film called The Age of Adeline which was really good ☺ No migraine today but still have the funny stitch type pains again in my lower tummy and heavy feeling - God knows   Going to relax over the weekend and perhaps go to see some friends tom as DP is working and then Sunday go for a walk if I feel up to it and a pub lunch. Hope you all have a nice weekend and this time next week I will know for sure 🙏🏼🙈😳 xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all, just a quick check in from me. A bit down today as social media seems awash with pregnancy announcements and such. However I went out for a run to cheer myself up today and ended up running for over an hour! Have also had a lovely meal with DH we made together for date night. We had lentil soup, honey glazed salmon with sweet potato fries and mango and cherry salsaand the banana bread. The whole fish and fruit thing was a bit oodd but overall it was yummy. Work is crazy as ever and I have an issue with the GP of one of the guys which I'm not sure how far we need to persue it. I'm working all weekend but of on Monday. Then next Saturday we're going to Edinburgh for a week's holiday as part of our recovery, reconnecting after miscarriage plan. Will catch up with all your news when I can. Congrats to those who are pupo or got BFP etc. Thinking of you all.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Cara - I hear you on the pregnancy announcements  look after yourself. Have a lovely holiday with your DH next week. 

NickyNack - Have a lovely weekend, the pub lunch sounds like a fab idea. Yes just think this time next week we can all be celebrating your BFP! 

Amy - Your dogs not applying for Crufts this year then?   No, mine neither...

Beccaboo - I'm sure your facial will be fine, enjoy it!

Amoeba - Aw that's so cute of the kids in your school. When do you get to see jellybean again?

Hi LJH, wildflower, Smileycat, lillie and anyone else reading along. Hope our mums are doing well too. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes  I'm going to work very hard to be positive and enjoy being PUPO! A pointed at my tummy earlier and said "bleeeugh peeea peeeair" (he's very eloquent) so our little embryo is named Pierre!


----------



## Smileycat

Congratulations Sarah      FX crossed for you hun.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Yay Sarah that is great news!!! Congratulations  
Yes, the advice re not putting two back does seem to have been a bit badly timed,  but there's every chance your other one will freeze and thaw fine. A lady on my clinic board had 3 Frosties, two top grade and one lower grade. The two top grade ones didn't survive the thaw but now she's pg with the lower grade one which survived to 80%. There's really no knowing with those embies  
Cara your holiday and reconnection sounds bliss. Good for you and dh! I hope it's lovely, and that it also helps make up a bit for not getting up there for your friend's funeral. 
Beccaboo nice one on the Sandringham visit  enjoy your mini break. 
Amy ... I tell myself every year that Crufts is overrated  who wants a dog that can juggle cumquats or do algebra, hey 
Amoeba I hope the gender scan is very conclusive tomorrow. 
Nickynack well done for still hanging on in there and distracting yourself so well. Just picture that snuggling in and growing that's happening in your womb  
Hello to everyone else too  
AFM still loving the space. I have done loads of work today and also some sewing. Bliss


----------



## Amoeba1705

Jellybean is of the blue variety  xx was a tinker and wouldn't give nice face/profile shot for a picture but happily showed us his bits for a few mins before tucking legs back up. She said he looks perfect for this gestation 😊Xxx

Hope you're all having a fab day - having a coffee then will obviously be buying something blue in mothercare 😊💙 xx


----------



## lillieb87

congrats on team blue amoeba....was that what the fizz test showed too? xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Fizz test showed girl as does the fact I want fruit all the time but my bump is apparently 'a boy' bump as all to the front. Also friend did the ring test last night and that showed boy xx


----------



## lillieb87

haha a boy bump made me laugh!! do u have any names? must b so exciting when u get to this stage x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Have a short list of some im considering: Finlay, Greig, Gregor or Aidan - or something else  Xx


----------



## KALM

Congrats on being PUPO Sarah! I always think it best to go with embryologists opinion, even if the discussion on two did seem a bit ill timed! My first full cycle they only recommended one back, and this last cycle they recommended 2, and both times I did get a BFP. 

Beccaboo and NickyNack, well done on doing so well in the 2WW ladies. Everything crossed for you! 

Smiley, if you want twins then I really hope you get your dream. Do you gave a date for first scan? My hcg was also very high (do you have the info on the average ranges for each day., I can post on here if you want?), but turned out just to be one. 

Oh little one has woken up.. More later if I can


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo yay to a week off but I can imagine how you want it to go slow and fast at the same time! I hope you managed a lie in this morning and your facial is lovely 

Amy it would be great to be pupo together..almost a year after the last time 

Nicknack yes counting down the days, I'm almost as excited to get away as I am to start again, I should start injections next Sunday eeek! I hope you have felt better today and can enjoy the weekend, but don't rush back to work, it's just not worth it after everything you have been through x

Cara well done on the epic run! And glad you had a nice date night, sounds yummy, rubbish you are working this weekend but yay to week in Edinburgh

Sarah - hello to Pierre, that's such a cute name for your embabie ❤

Amoeba - congratulations on your blue baby, very exciting and I hope you got him some cute outfits today 👶🏻🍼💙 

Hello to Smiley, Lillie, Kalm, wildflower and all the other lovely Clems 

I was meant to be out for my sisters birthday tonight but she has an eye ulcer so can't come out now, I haven't drank for ages and was allowing myself a night off the wagon so don't know whether to still have a glass of wine or not!?!?!


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats on being PUPO Sarah. Hopefully Pierre is the one!

Congrats on team blue, Amoeba. Makes it more real, doesn't it?

LJH - go for it on the wine. We all deserve a treat now and then!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara sorry to hear times are tough    , there does seem to be a mass of announcements on social media, I only hope me posting on here is ok x Well done on the mammoth run and some time away sounds like a good plan too xxx

Snowy it certainly makes it all real, still can't believe it actually happened! Xx 💙😊

LJH I say go for the wine 🍷🍷. I bought some babygros, bibs, hats that all match and a little romper suit 😊😊💙 xx


Nickynack not long until test day now, hope you're remaining positive xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba congratulations on being team blue, exciting that you have bought some boy bits today x    

Ljh I think you should go for the wine & enjoy it x  

Muchmore pleased to hear you are enjoying the space   how much longer is dh away? What are you making at the moment with the sewing? I love hearing about your craft projects x  

Sarah my dogs can't even do stairs so I think crufts is a bit beyond them!   what made you chose Pierre instead of bleugh or pea?! x  

Cara well done with the run, I think exercise can be a really good way to clear your head   great that you have a week away with dh to look forwards to x  

Nickynack sorry to hear you have been feeling rubbish, I hope you have felt better today x  

Beccaboo I hope you enjoyed your facial & have a nice time away for dh's birthday x  

Kalm I hope things are going well with you & Ethan x  

Snowy I hope you & Lizzie are doing well x  

Hello lillie, smileycat, wildflower, Westies, maisie & anyone else still reading  

I went to the gym this afternoon & did 100 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate so it will chocolate tart tonight as a reward!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy yey to stepper and power plate - even higher yey to the chocolate tart though 😋😋 mum dad and I went for a celebratory Thai meal...to celebrate being team blue 😝💙😊 xx


----------



## LJH80

Ahahah that little smiley downing a bottle made me actually laugh out loud, thanks Amy!

Ladies - thanks for the advice, as usual I have followed it to the letter and have drunk a bottle of cava!!! 😁😁😍


----------



## Smileycat

Amoeba - I knew it! Congratulations!    Hope you enjoyed the celebratory thai. 

Wildflower - Aw! Smiley bunnies..we'll see. Hope you're well. 

LJH - Thank you! Cava its medicinal right?    Only a week until you start cycling and we will all be here to support you!

Beccaboo - I didn't have any symptoms during my 2ww, I just had a feeling it had worked and maybe a full, warm feeling in my lower tummy towards OTD, but that may have been the progesterone... Hope you had a lovely relaxing facial today and that you have good weather for your walk tomorrow. Keep up the PMA!    You're doing well hun.   This is the worst bit.

Amy - That's funny! I trust your dad was suitably dressed. Enjoy the chocolate, you definitely deserve it.  

Cara -Sending you a big hug. We've all been there and some days its hard to pick your self up. I'm really pleased you have a nice break with your DH to look forward to. I found my holiday after my MMC a great help on the road to recover and it improved our relationship.  Have a lovely time. Take care.

Sarah - So you are PUPO with Pierre! I love the name. Hope's he's settling in nicely. PMA! PMA! Sending oceans of positive vibes your way for your 2ww.  

Muchmore - sounds like you're having a lovely time. I didn't realise you sew too!! Talented lady.

Kalm - Thank you! tbh we would be delighted with a healthy baby, but twins would be a lovely bonus. We do appreciate how challenging it would be with twins (my cousin has twins and we love to babysit) I suppose we've got used to the idea now. I've stopped the beta tests and no more POAS, as it will just stress me out. I'll just wait for my scan, which is booked for a week on Tuesday. How's baby Ethan getting on? Are you managing to rest when he does so that you can catch up?

Nicknack - Hun, sorry to read you're still unwell, hope it's a good sign. You've had such a rough time of late you deserve a break.    

Hi Lillie, Westies, Maisie and anyone else I may have missed.

Enjoy the rest of the evening cc's


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amoeba fab news on the scan being so clear! Very exciting times  
Amy that is serious gym time! You deserved the choc tart. 
I was shortening a dress today. A lady popped into the community shop where I volunteer and said she needed a dress shortening and couldn't afford to have it done at the alterations shop up the road. She saw me crocheting through the window and thought she'd ask if someone could do it, so I said I would. I'm much slower than the shop and it took me hours because it was made of satin type material so not the easiest to cut and sew, but I thoroughly enjoyed it and got through most of Season 2 of The Good Wife while I was doing it  like I say, bliss! 
Dh gets back Tuesday so only a couple more days of quiet


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one as I am still overwhelmed with work....

Congratulations Amoeba on being team blue!   

Sarah congratulations on being PUPO!   They must be pretty confident of your chances to advise you so strongly about just having a single transfer. Keeping everything crossed for you....    

Beccaboo and NickyNack I hope you are managing ok on your 2WW (or longer...), not too long now. Nickynack I think you said you had headaches, I think that is a good sign, I had headaches too I think around that time. I really hope you are both going to get your BFP    

Very impressed Amy and Cara by your exercising efforts. I am pretty much glued to my desk with work for the next little while but hopefully once this week is over I might be able to take some exercise!

Must get on, hello LJH, Lillie, Muchmore, Smileycat, Westies, KALM, snowy, wildflower and anyone I have missed, hope you all have a good day bye for now.


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie I hope you get some time to rest with your busy workload x  

Muchmore what a lovely thing of you to alter the dress, I've not tried sewing with satin type material but I imagine it is really difficult because it is so slippy. Enjoy the last two nights of having the bed to yourself before dh gets home x  

Smileycat I can't imagine my dad was suitably dressed but that wouldn't stop him!   I hope the waiting for your scan isn't dragging too much x  

Ljh pleased to hear you enjoyed the cava, ff is so good for getting help & advise! x  

Westies good luck with the interviews, not long now until you start x  

Lillie exciting that you will be starting soon too x  

Amoeba lovely that you & your parents had a celebratory meal last night, have there been anymore boy purchases? x  

Nickynack sending you lots of positive orange vibes x  

Beccaboo I hope you have a nice time away & dh has a lovely birthday x  

Sarah I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you & your embie is settling in x  

Wildflower what have you been up to? Anymore runs? I hope you are ok x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you have had a nice weekend  

Not much happening here but it was lovely & sunny so I had a nice walk with the dogs


----------



## NickyNack

Hey everyone I'm really starting to stress out again as my tummy is so tender again and I'm driving myself mad with worry and Mr bloody Google 😔 I have my first blood test tom which my clinic said won't confirm a positive and it will be the test on Wed that will. But surely they should have an idea that the gonazi I have been taking which is HCG should be at a certain level and if I'm pg too so my body is producing it too it should be higher? What should ur HCG level be at my stage on Wed if I am to have a positive result - does anyone know? I can't do this I have never been so terrified about anything in my whole life and just don't know how I'm going to get through this week esp if the outcome is negative - how am I going to cope 😥 Sorry this an AFM post but I'm so worried and have got more so as the day has gone on....

Hope you are all ok and Beccaboo and Sarah I know you are way behind me on the PUPO front do hope ur ok 😘 Ameoba fab news on ur jelly bean shoeing he is boy xx

Maisie I hope ur right to the headaches and hope ur doing ok xx


----------



## NickyNack

Just googled and I think I should be around 6 weeks on Wed if I'm pg and the HCG should be at least 1,080 -56,500   I don't know what will be worse if it's no where near so I'm not pg or if it's lower than above so showing I'm mc again   not sure I'm going to get much sleep this week!!!! Going to try to relax with Zita, see if she can help me xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Evening ladies I've been away for the weekend so only just catching up now. I hope you've all had lovely weekends x

NickyNack - big hugs  you're doing so well to be so patient with such a long OTD honey. Only one more sleep before your first test and only three sleeps left until you find out! I'm not sure about levels of someone who's taking HCG shots during the 2WW but will post the chart that I've seen before in a sec. The reason why your clinic is doing the two tests - first tomorrow and second on Weds - is to see the rise between the HCG levels rather than what the numbers are. Hope that makes sense. Hang in there! x


----------



## IloveWesties

Here you go:


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack said:


> Just googled and I think I should be around 6 weeks on Wed if I'm pg and the HCG should be at least 1,080 -56,500  I don't know what will be worse if it's no where near so I'm not pg or if it's lower than above so showing I'm mc again  not sure I'm going to get much sleep this week!!!! Going to try to relax with Zita, see if she can help me xx


I don't think it works like that honey in your case - speak with your nurses tomorrow to double-check as I don't think they'll be looking for a specific number but will be looking at the relationship between the numbers from the two tests to see whether the increase indicates pregnancy. Enjoy your date with Zita. I'm doing the same with the pre-transfer track! x


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks Westies for the table below and for ur kind and encouraging words - I just feel frantic and have worked myself up so much today with worry and trying to second guess. The pains in my tummy could be ibs like last Sunday night I just don't know as my last gonazi injection was Thurs and this would have been the same last Sunday when the pains were bad so I'm rationally trying to tell myself it's ibs because I'm so stressed and not AF as the gonazi will still be in my system like last Sunday!!! Right I'm putting my phone down and putting Zita on!!!! Thanks again Westies I was hoping someone was reading this late and you have helped my crazy mind a bit xxx ha ha that's the track I'm listening to too - we will be putting our thumbs on our umbilical cord together and forming our heart shape    xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Deep breaths NickyNack and sweet dreams. One day at a time xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, how's everyone. Xx

I'm back home after my couple days away. It's was so lovely being by the coast, having a mooch around, nice meals out and the b&b was like a boutique style so was really nice to have a night out. DH is having a nice birthday. We had lunch out today and he's happy to chill on sofa rest of the day so that's what we are doing! 

Hi nickynack, I've been thinking about you today. It is first day of checking hcg levels isn't it? How are they, hoping it's all good news. You've done so well. The pains you had sound very much like what you had last weekend didn't they so could be something to do with the gonazi injection triggering ibs. 

Hi Westies, that second interview was today wasn't it. Good luck. And good luck for the other one this week do. Go wow them all. Xx

Hi Amy, yes hasn't it been beautiful weather, springlike and I love a bit off sunshine. 

Hi Maisie, make sure you take it easy on the work front, we don't want you overworked! Make sure you chill out enough too. Xx

Hi amoeba, team blue, yay! Oh two of those boys names are some of my favs, Finlay and Aidan. Xx

Hi muchmore, glad you've been keeping occupied with sewing, my mum is a brilliant sewer and she always says it's therapeutic, I on the other hand can just about sew on a button! Make the most of last night of quiet! Xx

Hi smiley, thanks for the pma post however over the last couple of days my
Pma has been truly lost! No particular reason for it but I just have a feeling this attempt is going to result in a bfn on Friday. I know I need to stay positive but I can see myself getting back to the gym this weekend because I just don't get any feelings that's this has worked. I was doing well with the pma and not sure what's happened over the last couple of days. If this works I will be amazed! 

I hope you are all having good starts to your weeks. I am meeting my friend at the gym tomorrow, just for a drink but looking forward to seeing her. It's just
Lovely having a week off work! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo glad you had a nice break away x the problem with Finlay is a friend' daughter just named her son by that (but the English spelling: Finley) and I teach a lot of Aidan's so really associate that name with kids I teach - hence why I don't know what to call jellybean yet. Want something different but not totally out the box either - busy looking a Scottish names (I am Scottish) and sure in the next 4.5 months I'll have it figured out 🤔 Xx

Nickynack hope the tests went ok and everything crossed that a rise is seen on Wednesday xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening lovely CCs!

Beccaboo - Glad you've had a lovely time away. Happy birthday to your DH! I know what you mean about having the week off work, such a good idea for part of the 2ww. Enjoy seeing your friend for a catch up tomorrow.

NickyNack - I think your clinic will be looking for the relationship between both betas, as Westies said. It's less about the amount and more about them increasing by so much within a certain amount of time. Big, big hugs to you  you can do this. Google does us no favours!

Amy - Glad you've had a nice walk out with the dogs. I think it's turned very spring-like here in the last few days, I love it.

maisie - Hope your workload eases off soon.

MuchMore - Sounds like you're enjoying the quiet  how nice that you've been able to enjoy your hobby this week though. I bet the lady will be super happy with her dress!

LJH - I hope you enjoyed the cava.  

Amoeba - I like Aidan, in fact I like a lot of 'A' names for boys. Alexander and Alistair featured on my shortlist too.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and had a good weekend. I saw a very understanding GP today who had no issue signing me off work so I'm officially not back until a week on Wednesday. 3dp3dt today, feeling lots of little niggles and strange pains but telling myself it's too early for implantation yet. Staying positive! I'm getting on the avocado bandwagon with a smoothie every day (avocado, banana and greek yoghurt) so I figured I could treat myself to an oven pizza tonight because I think Pierre probably likes pizza. Who doesn't?


----------



## LJH80

Sarah I am almost certain that after an avocado smoothie every day Pierre will be in there demanding pizza from his mum  😀

Beccaboo sounds like a lovely weekend away, I really hope you will not be back in the gym this weekend, we are due some more BfPs and you need to add to that

Nicky I also hope you will be starting off our run of BFPs Wednesday, hope the tests went well today and your pains have subsided 

Hope all you pupo girls are hanging in there too

Westies, did the interview go well?

Hi to everyone else, just a quick dash tonight as need to get some dinner on, go for a run and get back before shopping arrives.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack I hope zita helped & you managed to get a good nights sleep last night, I don't think you can second guess any of this but fx you will get good news with your blood test results x  

Beccaboo it sounds like you & dh had a lovely time away   I'm sorry your pma has been lost   It is tough especially when you are missing your running & gyming but I'm sending your embies positive orange vibes & fx for good news for you at the end of the week x   
    

Sarah great that your gp has signed you off so you can relax & rest when you need to   wow to combining banana & avocado, not sure Pierre will like that!   I bet he will enjoy the pizza though! x  

Westies I hope the interview went well   did you see the Westie that won crufts? It was very cute x  

Amoeba it must be difficult choosing names when you associate them with kids you have taught, I remember my sister choosing names for my nieces before they were born then worrying whether they would suit them when they arrived!   I'm sure you will come up with something perfect in the next couple of months x  

Ljh I hope you enjoyed your run x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I left the dachshunds epilepsy meds at mums last night & it would have been a 20 mile round trip to get them so I took a chance & just gave her the pate she normally has with them this morning in the hope her head would think she'd had the tablet, she has had it now & seems ok but don't want to go to the gym & leave her just in case, still planning to have chocolate tart tonight though!


----------



## LJH80

Amy that seems like the perfect reason to stay home from the gym, your fur baby needs you clearly...and I am sure she would want you to have the tart (my mouth is watering writing this!)


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Time to snuggle up with the dogs and that chocolate tart I think, Amy... always time for the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Amy76

Pretty sure I heard the dog saying I deserved a spoonful of Haagen Dazs praline & cream ice cream with the chocolate tart!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy am certain the dog did say to have the ice cream too   xx


----------



## LJH80

Let's face it if you need to ask anyone if cake and ice cream is allowed make sure it's always a dog 😀


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Dogs know everything.


----------



## Amy76

Dogs that talk & tell you to eat ice cream are much better than the ones on crufts that walk to heel & look nice


----------



## sarahsuperdork

While we're on the subject, I'm pretty sure mine just whispered from her bed that there are double chocolate peanut butter Magnums in the freezer...


----------



## Amy76

I think you can count that as a sign & head to the freezer!


----------



## LJH80

😂😂😂


----------



## NickyNack

Hey everyone just a quick check in as I'm so so tired it's been a v stressful and long day   plus I really don't feel myself - I have lower back pain, my tummy is so tender and v bloated and there are all sorts of stitches and aches going on in there   I had my blood test this morning and the nurse was very encouraging and sad they would give me both results on Wed and like you said Westies and Sarah they will see if there has been a significant rise from today's result and I may need a further test to confirm either way on Friday. I will go in for my blood test and then I need to call 2:30 onwards. I'm going to go into work like I did today and then drive to my mums so I aren't in my own when I get the results as DP came with me this morning and has gone away for a few days and comes back Wed afternoon. I am so so scared and really do not know which way it is going to go  

Anyway hope you are all ok I will post to you all tom night xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm glad you had a supportive nurse NickyNack. Two days to go! I know they'll feel like the longest two days of your life but you can do this. I have everything crossed for your BFP.


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo, LJH and Amy - thanks for asking after my interview but it wasn't today - I've been at work all day. The second interview is Weds and I have a first interview for another role on Thurs x

Amy - yes, Devon (the dog who won crufts) is totally gorgeous 😍 and would be a lovely friend for ours. Devon could certainly teach ours a thing or two! x

NickyNack - one down... After tonight you only have one sleep left. Hang in there lovely. Sweet dreams x

Hi everyone else. Busy week for me and only five sleeps until I start meds. Yey!


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, I just wanted to say I keep my fingers crossed this is your time... almost as excited as You...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aaaaaaaahhh! So it is my Labrador's fault that I have consumed 5 mini macaroons today!!!! Phew  glad I've got someone else to blame! 
Nickynack, thinking of you, lovely lady, and hoping and praying the days go very fast till Wednesday afternoon. 
Thanks all ... The lady was very happy with her dress


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - thinking of you and everything crossed for good blood test results. I really hope this is your time.

Also lots of good positive vibes for Beccaboo and Sarah in your 2ww.

Sounds like your dogs are all giving very sensible advice. I suppose I can blame the cat for the fact I ate half a tube of mini eggs last night!

Currently battling to feed L (she doesn't share her mum's love of food) but at least it give me a chance to catch up with you all.


----------



## wildflower

Fx for you nickynack. Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy that is the difference between cats & dogs, a dog would have told you to eat the whole tube of mini eggs!   I hope things improve with feeding L & she comes round to her mums way of thinking x  

Muchmore I'm pretty sure your labrador was responsible for the macaroons! x  

Westies good luck for the interviews tomorrow & Thursday x  

Nickynack only one more sleep now, sending lots of positive vibes & luck to you x   

Beccaboo I hope you are enjoying your time off & feeling more positive today x   

Sarah I hope Pierre is starting to snuggle in now x  

Lillie not long until you start treatment, did you hear anymore about your blood test results or what it means for treatment? Hope everything is ok x  

Ljh not long before you start again too x  

Nahla I hope things are going well for you, ds & the twins x  

Kalm I hope you & Ethan are getting on well x  

Smileycat I hope the countdown to your scan is going quickly for you x  

Hello amoeba, maisie, cara, wildflower & anyone else still reading


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack - thinking of you and   for a good result tomorrow.     You can do this!

Beccaboo - Gad you enjoyed your mini break and have the rest of the week off to relax. Its hard to keep up the PMA, especially when there is a few days to go and your mind (and body) starts playing tricks on you. Fortunately for you the lovely cc gang are with you providing all the positive support you need to get through this.   

Sarah - Nice work getting signed off and well done for joining the avocado love fest! Are you also keeping up with the brazil nuts? Sending positive vibes your way too!.  Please stick around Pierre!

Maisie - hope work hasn't been too manic this week.

Muchmore - Aw! Pleased the dress was a success! How long until your DH returns?

Amy - Hope you're enjoying your spring walks with your dogs. Choclate tart, ice cream....I'm salivating! I'm not allowed to exercise (gentle walks only) so alas no treats for me. I'll just visualise your treats.

Westies - g'luck with the interviews this week.  

Snowy - Nice to hear from you. Hope the feeding improves, presumably Lizzie's putting on enough weight, so no worries there?

Hi to anyone I may have missed.

AFM, still on countdown to my scan and no symptoms as yet. I had hypnotherapy today to help get me through the next few weeks and repeated my thyroid test to make sure its behaving. I have also follow up with my immunes consultant straight after my scan to plan the next few weeks. Not taking any chances over the next few weeks and so I expect lots of appointments!


----------



## KALM

Hello crazy clems, the dogs telling you what to eat conversation had me giggling! I particularly liked your comment Amy that a dog who tells you to eat ice cream is better than the ones at crufts!   also Sarah.. Double chocolate peanut butter magnums?! Seriously? I have not seen those before but I think I need some in my life!  I liked that your emby is called Pierre 

Nickynack, hang in there, just one more sleep and the uncertainty ends. You have been so good waiting for so long, and I've got everything crossed for good news for you.

Westies, good luck with the interviews this week.

Beccaboo, hope your PMA has resurfaced perhaps? It is hard to keep it going the whole 2 weeks I know. I found saying a positive mantra over and over several times a day helped me.. I used one in a book I read and it was "I'm in perfect health. I'm ready for my healthy beautiful baby, I deserve a happy, healthy life." I used to say it to myself whilst doing some simple stretching exercises. 

Amoeba, congrats on team blue! Exciting to buy clothes but I would just say  I found I have been given so many 0-3 month clothes from people as gifts so I was quite glad I'd mainly just bought some newborn stuff myself and not too much bigger stuff yet as I'd have tons by now! Lovely that your students are really appreciating you too  it must be very rewarding.

Hi to ljh, wildflower, Maisie, muchmore, nahla, snowy, Cara, smiley and anyone else I missed.

AFM Ethan actually went to sleep at 10:20 last night which was a first, normally its 12 or 1 and he will have been battling against sleep all evening before that. He was up again at 1:30 but it was so nice to get some sleep in myself before midnight! The little pickle is currently having an afternoon snooze in my arms. Sometimes I'm at my wits end trying to get him to settle, but then when he's all calm and snuggly it makes up for it! I still have my mum here, really not feeling like I could cope well on my own yet. Which surprises me as I'm a very independent sort of person. Maybe because I'm older and more used to my working life routine and this is a big change, and maybe as I'm not so good at running on less sleep than when I was younger..

Baby dust to all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one as friend with twins due to arrive at any point. Anomaly scan all good, we might have slight issue to watch for as he has a fat tummy and approx weight, according to scan measurements, has him 2.5ozs heavier than he should be 😳 They confirmed boy as his bits were flying about as he was constantly moving 😀😀 he also stuck his tongue out at me - can tell he's going to be a naughty one. Back at antenatal in 4w but next scan not until 28+3, which is ages away but falls on my birthday 😀 Xx


Will catch up properly with you all later xxxxx


----------



## lillieb87

hello lovely ladies...

amoeba glad scan went well...enjoy ur evening with the twins!

kalm am sure u just doubt urself being on ur own an in actual fact would cope amazingly!!

Amy...ur dogs sound like mine!! my dog actually watched crufts for a solid hour transfixed! hope u enjoyed the chocolate tart? I made dh a double chocolate cake last night....and I managed to resist!

Sarah how is Pierre today....settling in I hope!! are u keeping urself busy?? is A still chanting baby baby??

westies 4 sleeps till u start eek...any interview news hun? hoping it a double whamy good news for u next month!

beccaboo glad u had a nice weekend away...a good cry is sometimes needed...afta my disaster blood tests first time I actually burnt myself right near the bruise an sobbed for a whole hour!! dh was icing the burn an I couldn't speak for sobbing....an funnily enough it was nothing to do with the burn!! keep that pma an I am sure ur beams are settling snuggly xx

nickynack thinking of u hun an praying it's ur time too...keep ur chin up u have come so far..one more sleep!!

smiley how are things with u?? 

much more how lovely that u helped the lady with her dress...I bet she was grateful!

hello to everyone else hope ur all doing well...

afm Dr started today!! scan on easter Monday....the roller coaster begins! the blood work showed lupus anticoagulant so I think will b on clexane an asprin the clinic are running this past the blood specialist person an if any different will let me know...I suspect it won't be as Google an this site seem to suggest that's the way forward!! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lillie - So exciting that you have officially started today! Hopefully they can get your blood disorder in check while you DR. It's surreal that they were stood outside my curtain talking about you when you came in for your test last week. 

Amoeba - Glad little jellybean is ok, hopefully his other measurements will even out over the next few weeks.

Kalm - I got my Magnums from Tesco but you can probably get them in any supermarket. I highly recommend them! Well done Ethan for letting mummy have some sleep before midnight. I have to say the hardest part of being a new mum for me was the lack of sleep. I cried buckets for the first two weeks; the first because A was still in hospital and the second because he was home and didn't sleep, so neither did we.

Smileycat - Hope your thyroid comes back ok. I would wish for side effects for you but since they usually involve feeling grim, I won't! I know that feeling *something* can be reassuring, though. I started to feel sick around the time of my first scan.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well this evening.

Unfortunately my dog, as clever as she is, has not been to the shops for more chocolate so there are only Easter eggs in the house now and I'm under strict instructions that they must be saved for Easter..! Pierre should be 'attaching' today and starting the implantation process... not sure if I can feel anything to that effect but my nipples are tingly and Dr Google seems to think this is a good thing so I'll go with that.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie yey to starting DR  hope the roller coaster is a nice one xx

Westies any news on interview? Oh almost time to start cycling again xx

Nickynack everything crossed for tomorrow xx      

Sarah hope Pierre is doing well and enjoyed the pizza the other night.  Pity dog didn't buy more chocolate   tingly nipples are a good sign  xx

Amy hope you're dog was ok without the meds and that you enjoyed the chocolate tart & ice cream xx

Beccaboo hope the pma has returned xx   

Snowy sorry to hear L is struggling with feeds, hopefully she will soon take after her mummy where feeding is concerned xx

Kalm glad Ethan and you managed some sleep before midnight x Am sure you would cope brilliantly but it is a scary time with a new baby so totally understand why you would doubt yourself xx

Smiley oh still no symptoms 🤔  When is you're next scan. Hope you're doing well though xx

Muchmore am sure the lady was grateful for you helping with dress. And obviously it was the labs fault for eating the macaroons 😏 Xx 

  to all the CCs and hope you're all doing well xxxx 

AFM had good night with cuddles from twins, they are getting heavy and it's quite awkward holding them as bump gets in way 😮 Friend always said was having boy so is pleased I am having boy. Just remember that when talking to sonographer about jellybean a fat tummy I mentioned I ate a lot of fruit, she said that could be cause dye to all the natural sugars - so go to cut back on that. Also diabetes consultant said I need to eat small meals regularly rather than 3/day with a few snacks if low sugars to try and stop the lows I have. Will inform school that I need to eat in lessons...they know I do if low but now I need to even with normal sugar levels! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thinking of you NickyNack   🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀 x


----------



## KALM

Just wanted to say yay for starting DR Lillie!

And Smiley if it helps to know I pretty much had no symptoms in early pregnancy and any I did have (eg slightly bigger boobs) could easily have been put down to the daily progesterone so weren't reassuring. I never got any nausea or morning sickness.. Heartburn from 12 weeks was probably my first proper symptom.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack good luck with the blood test today, I really hope you get good news x    

Smileycat I am more than happy to do some exercise for you if you fancy a treat!   I'm glad the hypnotherapy helped & hope the wait until your scan passes quickly x  

Kalm I'm sure you would be able to cope but it is nice that your mum is there to help out, I imagine it might all seem a bit overwhelming sometimes having gone through so much to be parents to then find yourself responsible for a little person but I'm sure things will get easier & I bet the smiles & cuddles make up for all the sleepless nights & crying   I'm sure you deserve a treat & the double chocolate peanut butter magnums that sarah recommended sound perfect x  

Amoeba great that you got some nice cuddles with the twins, I hope you manage to sort out things with eating small meals often & it helps with jellybeans tummy   the dog seemed ok & is back to her twice a day meds so I think I got away with it! x  

Lillie hooray for starting dr     you did very well to resist double chocolate cake, I don't think I would have! x  

Sarah I hope your dog is able to get to the shops for chocolate today for you!   fx little pierre is snuggling in nicely x  

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok & keeping yourself occupied, sending lots of positive orange vibes to you & your embies x      

Westies I hope the interviews go well x  

Hope everyone else is  

Made it to the gym last night & did 80 mins on the stepper then had another slice of chocolate tart


----------



## sarahsuperdork

NickyNack I am so hoping for good news for you today


----------



## IloveWesties

Interview done (this is the second interview, I have another first interview tomorrow) and seemed to go well. Stopped off at a lovely farm shop on the way home and bought myself a treat - a pack of Easter biscuits. I seem to have eaten three, rather than the one that I was planning to have. Given the recent conversation on here, I'm blaming my dog! x

Thinking of you NickyNack. I'm glad you'll be with your mum when you make the call this afternoon as it'll be great to have someone with you no matter what the outcome.    x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Westies, glad the first interview went well.  hope you are all geared up for the next interview now tomorrow. 
Good work on the easter biscuits. I love a good farm shop/deli. Xx

Hi nickynack, fx crossed for further test results today, thinking of you and hoping for the bestest outcome, you so derserve this especially after a 3ww!  

Hi Amy, having lovely week thanks. Met my friend yesterday, having a home day today although have been out for a little walk with my dad. Loving that the stepper is still getting used and treats are still flowing! Xx

Amoeba, lovely you had twin cuddles, think of all the practice you are getting before jellybean arrives! Xx

Hi Lillie, yay to starting DR, another cc cycling again.  xx

Hi kalm, thanks, my pma has returned a little, 2ww is just torture isn't it! I still have feelings deep down this hasn't worked but I'm trying to do your positive sayings as I know that will help. I only have two more sleeps until OTD and then I will know! Glad Ethan had a good little sleep, it must be so difficult with the sleep thing, I think I've said before that I absolutely love my sleep so I think that would be so tough if I get to be a mum. Aww aren't mums fab for helping out, I can see me relying on mine lots! Xx

Hi smiley, even though lots of appointments coming up for you I think the reassurance it gives is just what we need sometimes. 

Hi Maisie, how are you doing, hope work has calmed down a little. Xx

Hello everyone else.
I'm having a lovely week off, met my friend yesterday after she had done workout and just met for a drink, I so miss the gym, I think the lack of exercise isn't helping my pma as I feel absolutely fine but know I can't chance anything physical. I want to know when I test that I've done everything I can to make this go work with no regrets. Tomorrow I have a day out at the coast again for DH dads bday and lunch out and Friday me and DH are having a day to ourselves after T Day! Eeeek xx


----------



## NickyNack

It hasnt worked I am floored and devestated and feel a total failure who has no luck. I've given everything to this IVF and just feel empty and not sure how I am going to go or or get through this. Good luck to you all I really hope it works for you do you don't have to feel like this - the thing is if I had the money I would go again but we haven't so this is the end of my road to motherhood


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack I am so very sorry   we were all hoping so much that it had worked   please don't feel like a failure, you did everything you could to make this work, sending lots of love & hugs xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh nickynack, I'm so so sorry, really wanted this to work for you, know how much you want it. It's so unfair. i hope you are with you mum right now for some support. Lots and lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Nickynack am so gutted to hear this     I had really thought this would be your time. It is totally unfair and hope you have a lot of support to help you through it xxxx


----------



## NickyNack

Thanks everyone I was with my mum for the results then DPcame to get me and we came home and cried together, feel better I'm with him. I'm going to get signed off tomorrow for a while from work to get my head together and we are going to book a holiday together somewhere in the sun to get over it and have a break. I'm going to have to get fit and healthy and focus on my life. One good thing about this last go is that it has made me and DP stronger than ever and I don't know where I would be without him do that's a positive as we have had a rocky road as you all know. Do you think it's impossible with his problems and my AMH that we could get naturally pregnant? We both really thought it had worked this time and we're both so excited about it all, life is do unfair and cruel. Thanks for all your support you are all amazing ladies and I couldn't have got through this without you. I hope we can all stay in touch and keep supporting by each other in our journeys xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack I say never lose hope it can work naturally - I was told it wouldn't and would be more likely to win lottery - yet here I am at 18+4 with a natural pregnancy. I put it down to being more relaxed and obviously thinking it wouldn't happen so took that stress away of waiting to test etc. Xxxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack- I am so so sorry. I was hoping this would be your time. It's such a cruel and unfair process. It's great that you can see some of the positives, especially the relationship with your DP. Don't give up lovely.  You may still have your natural miracle. Time off and a holiday sounds perfect. Treat yourself and take care. We're all here for you. Love and hugs xx


----------



## maisie2012

Nickynack I am very sorry.     I was really hoping it was going to be good news for you. It is such a cruel process. I hope that you can take some time out with DH and look after yourselves and do some nice things together to cheer yourselves up. I hope you will stay on here and that we can support you through this difficult time.  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - oh honey  I'm so so sorry to read your news. We all hoped that the outcome was different. I think you summed it up completely - it's just so unfair and cruel. I'm glad your DP came and got you and that you're having some time to grieve together. I'm also delighted to read that you're both in a good place and feel closer together as a result of everything that you've been through. I also think it's fantastic that you're being so strong and looking at the positives at such a sad time. I think a holiday in the sun sounds like a fabulous idea. Sun, sea, Sangria and some you know what  ... you never know what the future may hold. Be kind to yourself honey xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

I feel a bit awkward posting this given NickyNack's sad news today but just wanted you all to know that I've been offered, and accepted, the job I interviewed for last week and again this morning. I'm delighted and looking forward to getting my career back on track after a testing seven or so months. I'm also sad to be leaving the part-time position that I've been doing as I've really loved it but I know I shouldn't put my life on hold any longer for the sake of treatment. What a mixed news day today has been! x


----------



## wildflower

Nickynack I'm so sorry lovely. Life truly is cruel. I'm gutted for you  I will hope and pray you get a miracle as amoeba has. My only advice for now is to go and buy yourself a beautiful dress. You truly deserve a treat for all the hard work you have put in to your ivf journey xxx

Westies I'm so pleased you've landed a permie role xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks wildflower - it's not permanent actually, it's a maternity leave cover post so 9-12 months but you never know what it could lead to. Bit of a risk leaving a permanent role to go for this but it's a really exciting position and organisation, so I've gone for it! Also, love your advice to NickyNack to get a new dress. Great idea! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lots of love NickyNack, I'm so glad you and DP are stronger than ever. There are no words really, just know that I am thinking of you.


----------



## Amy76

Westies congratulations on the new job I am so pleased for you x  

Nickynack I hope you & dp are looking after each other, it is great that you can look at the positives of it making you stronger as a couple   I hope you manage to book a nice holiday & who knows what a bit of relaxing in the sun may lead to x


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, oh it's a must you stay in touch, you're a cc remember! I'm glad you and DP have got close through this, keep supporting each other. I also say going out to treat yourself to something nice is a good idea also maybe a glass of wine, I have wine on standby for Friday. Xx

Westies, congrats on the job news. Quite often mat cover goes on to become permanant, you never know who leaves in that time which opens up a permanant position for you. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Amy  x

Beccaboo - thanks honey  The job that I do means that I'm the only person in the organisation that does it, so there wouldn't be another position opening up but the lady going on maternity leave may want to come back part-time, which is why I said you never know what it may lead to as a job share may work well for both of us down the line   x


----------



## KALM

Oh NickyNack I am so very sorry hon. Life is indeed cruel at times but do not think of yourself as a failure. It is not your fault this didn't work out, you did all you could to give it the best chance. It is just the unfairness and unluckiness that not every woman can conceive naturally or easily. I am pleased you and your DP are stronger and closer to get through this challenging time together. It may seem a dark time now but there will be sunshine around the corner in time, and if a natural miracle does not occur I hope you will find other avenues in life to fulfill you. For now, wine, chocolate cake, a shopping spree and planning a holiday sound like good next steps. Sending lots of hugs.  

Westies.. Amazing you got the job!!  Hurrah!! About time someplace snapped you up.. I'm so pleased for you. When will you start?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats Westies xxx   xx


----------



## lillieb87

nickynack I am so saddened to read ur news this evening I was so hoping it was ur time to spread some good news. U are not a failure at all instead u are a strong courageous woman who has lived battling something others could never even imagine an u should be very proud of yourself!! I am pleased to read that u an dp are going stronger than ever...just goes to show what doesn't break you makes you stronger!! u best keep in touch huni we are all friends for life now! take some time to enjoy ur life an that holiday.....hoping I read an update someday soon that just like amoeba u get a much deserved an long awaited natural surprise!!

westies....everything happens for a reason..right?? maybe it's a maternity position so u will end up job sharing...hopefully a first bit of good new with another bit to follow shortly!! xx


----------



## Nahla

Nickynack, so so sorry! we all really hoped it would be your time.... just a thought: have you looked at prices abroad, if you decide to do it again? I can recommend Denmark... or maybe you could apply for the free cycle Westies won? was it Lister? what about adoption? And a natural bfp is still possible too isnt it? take your time to think about everything...  

westies: huge congratulations! well done!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Aww Nickynack my heart hurts for you. I'm so sorry! I really had hoped this would be your time. And I know the feeling of the ivf thing being over. Horrible and painful. 
As to your chances of natural bfp, well I am 2 years older than you almost and I prob have a lower AMH, but an interesting thing has happened since treatment ended. From what I can tell, I wasn't ovulating for years before treatment. They didn't know why. And I didn't ovulate naturally throughout the years of treatment either. I think I ovulated once in about 4 years. Well, I finished ivf 6 months ago and have ovulated naturally twice since then, which is pretty good going for me. So I have no idea whether we will get our natural miracles but I do know that our bodies can do new and amazing things once all the hormones and drugs have cleared out. So don't give up on your body. It'll take a few months to detox from it all and for your heart to heal up a bit, but after that, anything is possible  
I have kept on taking Co Q10 and Royal jelly so don't know if that's helped. Also I have ended up about a stone above my ideal BMI and my body seems more comfortable there. Let your body find its level again and then see what happens. 
Westies I am so pleased you shared your news  we def want to party with you


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - I'm so so sorry. Life can be so cruel and unfair, as you say.
Interesting what muchmore said and it's true that you never really know with our bodies. I was told by the fertility doctor I'd never have a natural af and I just had one so who knows. Amoeba is proof that miracles can happen.

Westies - congrats on the job


----------



## CaraJ

Nickynack I'm so very sorry. Sending hugs  be kind to yourself lovely

Westies congrats on the job! I'm so pleased your perseverance with all these interviews has finally paid off!

Amoeba, I'm late to the party but congrats on the blue news, exciting! Also of course you posting baby updates on here is OK. I struggle sometimes as you're exactly where I would have been but other times it's comforting reading your updates. And when it's hard I so reading for a while!

We went to a baby loss/infertility support group on Monday. It was really good but was followed by a sleepless night and difficult day as I was reliving everything. Not going to stop going though and I'll be prepared next month! We're off to Edinburgh for our restoration holiday on Saturday, actually can't wait!


----------



## NickyNack

Ok so I have woken up and the nightmare that is my life has just hit me again like a tone of bricks. I don't know what to do I feel so terrible, empty and hate myself and my useless old body   I've called the doctor to get signed off later today and I think that's all I can really manage today. Thanks for all your messages and Muchmore I know this is maybe a stupid question but how will I know if I am still ovulating? Thanks for your kind words and I know you understand and know how I feel and have given me a glimmer of hope as dies Ameoba's story esp as we all have low AMH levels - how have you got do strong and focused? I really admire you. I feel like there is no point to my life and don't know where to go now and what am I going to do? What do you do when there is no more IVF? I'm sorry to be on here now with these problems but no one understands or really knows what to say. I just want all this pain to go away I don't feel like I'm ever going to be happy again.

Westies that is so amazing you got the job, I'm so happy for you and maybe this is the turn in your life and luck xxx

Nahla I have got a third funded treatment from my clinic I was very lucky to have this and thought it was meant to be and was fate but it just seems like another cruel few months to put myself through for nothing. It was a real struggle this last cycle to get where I did and yes we could borrow money to have another cycle at my unit it somewhere else but I would be even more devestated if it didn't work and we had landed ourself back in debt when we have only just got out of it. We have previously talked about adoption yes and my sister is a social worker so we have discussed these options together. I think it's all a bit raw at the minute to even be thinking about it as it's the thought that I'm never going to carry out baby that hurts so much but hopefully in time the need to become a mother will out way this I don't know. 

Beccaboo I do hope you get ur BFP on Frday to restore my faith in this cruel journey we have dragged ourself through xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara hope you enjoy your break away in Edinburgh xx I know it must be hard reading about me as we got our bfps on same day, which is why I was worried about posting on here and upsetting you xxxxxx


Nickynack it will take time!!! It took me a few months and several counselling sessions to get over my cousin and final IVF. I tested ovulation with digital meter that babycakes sent me 😊 - I will happily post the meter to you (pm me your address)and you only need to buy the sticks. It showed I ovulated very month but at different times of the month, the month I fell pregnant I didn't test ovulation and tbh only did the deed once (since cp!) xxxx


----------



## maisie2012

Dear Nickynack I am really in two minds whether this is the right time to say this now, but I spent a lot of time thinking about fostering and adoption because it means so much to me to have children in my life and I feel that OH and myself have something to offer as parents. We have been so lucky to succeed with IVF with our daughter and fingers x a second time, but if we hadn't we would definitely have started to look at other ways of having a family. I apologise if it isn't the right time to say it or if it's not an option for you but I have definitely found the thought comforting when I have been having difficult times. And as other people's stories show a natural BFP is still possible! Sending lots of love


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack sending you a hug   you are allowed to feel sad & angry about how unfair this all is but please don't hate yourself or your body   you have been through a lot recently with all the treatment, the surgery on your ankle & the previous difficulties with dp   it is great that you are stronger as a couple and it is early days but when you feel ready you could always ask your gp to refer you for a hysteroscopy to check what is going on inside & make sure your fibroid is not impacting on the uterine cavity. Like the others suggested you could try tracking ovulation & hopefully you will get a natural miracle, but in the mean time be kind to yourself   I really hope this isn't the end of your journey to becoming a mother, there are lots of great clinics abroad that offer cheaper treatment & if you are prepared to consider donor eggs to improve your chances then you have a good few years to consider your options take care x


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, I know it's so hard lovely but don't be so hard on yourself. This is such an unfair process that we have to put ourselves through and it's so upsetting but really try and think of the positives in life and there is a point to your life, you just need to find it again. Maybe in time you can explore other ways to lmotherhood, trying for that miracle or looking into adoption or fostering like some of the other ladies have said and offering a loving home to a child that needs a mum. It will take time to feel yourself but I hope we can support you along the way. Biggest hugs  
Thankyou for thinking of me tomorrow   I don't know what way this is going to go to be honest, I think deep down this hasn't worked but maybe I will be surprised, I just don't know. If it doesn't work this will also be the end for us in terms of IVF (i think, as me and DH have agreed this is it). Plus I don't think I have a frostie to use but will ask clinic to confirm this tomorrow. 
Thinking of you lots. Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Good luck Beccaboo - everything crossed for you x


----------



## maisie2012

Good luck for tomorrow beccaboo


----------



## wildflower

NickyNack big hugs to you. This is grief and it is going to take time and work to get through it. I'm so sorry. I don't think you should make any decisions right now but you might find it useful eventually to go and read some of the other threads on ff and see how you feel about other options - donor egg, adoption etc. Money of course might be a reason not to but if you considered going down the donor egg route you might find you suddenly go from a 30% chance of ivf working to a 60% chance - it really can be a game changer. I'm not saying you should definately do it but maybe just read about your options. Even if it just a way of finding positive way forwards rather than seeing this as a fundamental and total dead end. I promise this isn't the end and there is a happy future for you whatever it is, whether it is as a mum or living a child-free life. I'm going to pray you get that miracle though xxxxx

Beccaboo - I'm going to ignore your deep down feeling and visualise you getting a bfp tomorrow. pma pma pma!!

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo wishing you lots of luck & sending positive orange vibes for tomorrow, I really hope this is your time x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo keep the Pma going! Have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thinking of you this evening NickyNack. 

Beccaboo I'm so hopeful for you, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow morning. 

Clinic called this evening to check I am well (the letter I got with my pregnancy test said they would but I did not believe they would remember - that's me proven wrong!) and the nurse said all my cramps and pains are normal. None of our other embryos survived so Pierre is it.


----------



## lillieb87

good luck beccaboo tomorrow one more sleep...

nickynack  

Sarah Pierre is the ONE!! it only takes one...I have never had a call off the clinic lol


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think it's a new thing lillie I never got a letter with my pregnancy test before. I had to ask about my embryos though and she said if I hadn't heard then it would mean unfortunately no frosties then checked my file and said yes definitely none. Come on Pierre!


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck Beccaboo, thinking of you. Like Wildflower, I'm going to do a big BFP visualisation for you before I go to sleep tonight. Big hugs  x


----------



## KALM

I'm joining the clementine PMA dance for a BFP for you tomorrow beccaboo!

Sarah, sorry to hear no frosties.. Fx Pierre is the one!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi ladies!
Nickynack I really do know that feeling you're describing. Its particularly horrible when you wake in the middle of the night! You know what though: it is grief and it is really important you go through it and try not to be scared of how dark it feels, because on the other side of it there is happiness again ... and hope. I don't know what the future holds for you, but you have dreamed of being a mummy for so long that I find it hard to believe you won't get there.  I know I couldn't really think about the specific options (like donor eggs or adoption or whatever) cos it upset me too much, but I just kept hold of that feeling that I want to be a mum, and I don't believe all that wanting will be wasted. I did feel like my purpose was all gone and like I didn't like myself very much, but those feelings get less as you move forward. 
We know where you're at and we are here for you, lovely. This won't kill you, I promise. 
I use clear blue ovulation sticks to monitor my ovulation but amoebas monitor will be even better. I found it a bit confusing at first and didn't realise for ages that I actually wasn't ovulating! It was only when I got a proper solid smiley face on the test that I suddenly realised it was the first time I'd ovulated in years! Sadly dh wasn't around to DTD though  but if you decide to try it, you'll get used to it ... and there are a few of us on here who have a bit of experience now so you can always ask. 
I won't lie ... It took me all of the last 6 months for my body, my mind and my heart to recover, but I did recover and so will you, lovely. 
Beccaboo I have everything crossed for you ... heck I am even crossing my phone charger wire for you    
Hello to everyone else


----------



## Smileycat

Everything crossed for you Beccaboo!

Nickynack - thinking of you


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning, 
The test came out positive! It's a BFP. 
Totally shocked as I really thought it was a no so can't believe it. 
As per my clinic, the process is to retest poas in one week and then go from there. 
I'm so happy and excited but trying to keep all that in check as I know full well what can go wrong but for now I'm super pleased.  
Thanks for all your pma ladies, I really needed it as I thought all was lost and I love the cross wires Muchmore! Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Yay!!!! Congratulations Beccaboo! Amazing news.     Hope everything goes smoothly and you have a healthy and happy pregnancy. Ah!!Another wait for you... Could you do a blood test with your GP in the meantime? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo -           whoop whoop! So pleased for you. What a great start to the day. Huge congratulations honey, that's a big milestone and I hope this is a sticky one so you go on to have a happy and healthy pregnancy with the baby you long for at the end x


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo that is fab news, I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## Snowy white1

So so happy for you Beccaboo! Hopefully everything will go smoothly for the next 9 months!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great need Beccaboo xx    hope everything is nice and smooth for next 9 months xxxx


----------



## lillieb87

Beccaboo so happy for u huni congrats...could we also be looking at twins?? x


----------



## sarahsuperdork




----------



## wildflower

Yay Beccaboo!! Woot. I had a strong feeling this morning as I turned my phone on that it was going to be good news. I'm so happy for you! Hurrah xxxx


----------



## maisie2012

Beccaboo I am so happy for you I am actually shedding a little tear as I write this. Congratulations! I hope it all goes smoothly from now on but for now just enjoy your day xxxxxx


----------



## maisie2012

Westies sorry I missed your news before, congratulations on your new job!  
   
Hope it works out really well.

Nickynack I am thinking of you     I saw some other people have said that it is grief you are feeling and I think that must be right. Be kind to yourself. xxxxxx

Hi everyone else. I have emerged (just about) from my giant pile of work but am so tired I have gone to bed at about 8pm for about a week now! Hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Aww thanks for you congrats ladies, still in shock. Taking it each day and not getting overly carried away by the excitement, although of course I am so happy! 

Lillie, yep could well be twins, Eeeek. Now that will be a shock and a half! 

Hi Maisie, other than the tiredness have you felt any other symptoms? 

Hi smiley, my clinic don't do bloods and not sure with GP. I should call clinic in a bit to tell them result, they usually tell me to retest in a week, if still positive they then book me for my scan. 

Nickynack, so wished for this to be your time too and I have been thinking of you lots through all this. Xx

Hello everyone else, hope you have good Friday's and weekends. Xx


----------



## KALM

Fantastic news Beccaboo!      Everything crossed for you that it is a sticky one this time and you have a happy, healthy 9 months (well 8 or so by now!). I know you will be on cloud 9 all day


----------



## NickyNack

Amazing news Beccaboo and yes I am gutted that I can't go through this next process with you as we have previously but it doesn't mean I aren't very happy for you and I really hope everything carries on been ok and ur little bean/s stick and hang on in there tight. I know what you mean though of i had got a BFP I would have then been cautious until my 8 week scan. So take care of ur lovely self and I have everything crossed that this is ur time you do deserve it to be 😘    Xxx

Muchmore thanks for ur words and I know you understand and it's good to hear that it does get easier. I just feel so lost and like you say like I don't have a purpose and hate my stupid useless body 😤 Have you thought anymore about adoption then? Xx

Ameoba I would be very grateful if you could send me the ovulation test thing, it's worth giving it a go as I aren't sure if I ovulate every month or not 😳 I will pm you with my address and that - thanks again and hope ur doing ok and ur words of encouragement really helped and ur story gives me hope xxx

Maisie DP and me have discussed adoption before yes but I just don't know what I'm going to do at the minute as I still can't get over the fact I may never carry mine and DP's baby but hopefully in time these feelings will be less painful and the desire and need to be a mum all be it adopting will take over. I just think it all too raw at the minute to even talk about with DP but thanks for your message xx

My AF from hell had arrived today so have been pretty tearful and in a lot of pain. I'm going over DP's brothers wife's tonight to have a girly night with takeaway and popcorn with her and my niece who is a lovely little girl and very loving so I will get lots of hugs ☺ My dad has been away on a golfing trip for a week and comes home today so him and my mum and my sis with my nephew are coming over tomorrow and we are going out for pancakes and ice cream 😋 My dad called me from Spain the other night and was really upset and crying bless him as he had really hoped this was our time and feels gutted. It's DPs birthday on Sunday and we are going out for a family meal and I'm going to make him a lemon birthday cake tomorrow xx

Hope everyone else is ok and doing alright xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, sorry to hear AF has made its dreadful appearance already and those af's after treatment are really just the worst.   
Seems like you've got the right idea on keeping yourself busy this weekend and a girly night tonight with popcorn sounds lovely. Take care lovely. Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time with your AF. It's such a harsh reminder after treatment. You have some fun plans for the weekend - the meal, birthday cake sounds perfect and it will be nice to be with your loving family at this challenging time. Enjoy and treat yourself - you deserve it x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack will get monitor posted to you. I also thought I didn't ovulate so was shocked to find the monitor said I did - 2 months running, and the month I didn't test is when I got bfp. Sorry af is one from hell; it's always the worst one. Sounds like you have some lovely plans for the weekend though and enjoy you're girly night xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

On a work weekend in Manchester and totally zonked but I did just have to pop on to check your news beccaboo. So so many congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you and I truly am praying it's a real sticky bean this time ... or two perhaps  
I'm gonna start crossing my phone charger wire more often now  
Night all!


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo huge congrats... and fx all goes well this time

nickynack, a big hug ... I know how you feel... I know it so well. Me too I thought I would never carry a baby... and now I have 3


----------



## IloveWesties

And we're off... 😬 Long day at work ahead which I expect to be busy due to weather and a couple of people off sick so must remember to take my lunchtime tablet! 

Hope you all have wonderful weekends x


----------



## Beccaboo

Westies, yippeee, good luck on starting today. Are you on prognova tablets where you start with one and increase the dose? All the best with this cycle. Xx

Xx


----------



## LJH80

Nicknack I so devastated to read your news, it's so unfair and awful. I am glad you and DP are stronger than ever and certainly never give up thinking it couldn't happen naturally. I hope you are finding your way though this together, AF from hell is just what you don't need but I hope your girly night helped a little .your family sounds fab and so supportive so I hope they help you through this xx

Westies fab news about the job, after a long stressful year it's amazing. Big congratulations. And is today the day you start your cycle? Yay me tomorrow too 

Beccaboo - CONGRATS amazing news I am so so happy for you, we certainly needed to see some bfp news. I really and so pleased for you

Afm, baseline scan and bloods yesterday so start stimms tomorrow, on a new drug this time which is apparently specifically for low ovarian reserve so I am hoping to get some nice juicy follies growing soon! Had mild panic as AF still hadn't arrived yesterday and it needed to come today otherwise would have been delayed and all our flights are booked but woke this morning and it's here!! So injections start tomorrow, excited to be starting again! 

Hello to everyone else I'll try and do more personals later


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy weekend CCs. 

NickyNack - Thinking of you and your DH.  I'm glad you have some lovely things planned for this weekend and I hope your awful AF doesn't last too long. I'm so sorry you're going through this, it isn't fair.

LJH - How exciting that you'll be stimming tomorrow. Everything crossed for you, and great that you haven't had to be delayed. Protein time!

MuchMore - Hope you get some time to relax on your working weekend.

Beccaboo - I am so happy for you. How amazing that it could be twins, too.  

Hi to everyone else, just a quickie from me really. It's very, very early but we got a second line this morning at 8dp3dt so I'm not going to call it a BFP more a LFP  but it's looking good...


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah I'm so pleased to hear things are looking good with little Pierre! x  

Ljh exciting that you start stims tomorrow x  

Beccaboo what a great reason not to be doing your early morning runs & gyming, long may it continue x  

Westies exciting that you have started again x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok with your meds, great that you & Westies are cycling together x  

Muchmore I hope the working weekend in Manchester goes well & that the crossed wires bring you some luck too! x  

Nahla I hope you, ds & the twins are doing well x  

Nickynack I'm sorry af is so bad   I hope you had a nice night with your sil & niece & enjoy your pancakes & ice cream today   I think just having the lucky ovulation tester will bring you luck like it did with Babycakes & amoeba, I have everything crossed for you x  

Smileycat I hope things are good with you & the scan comes round quickly to reassure you x  

Hello to everyone else  

I forgot my PIN number when I tried to get out of the gym after a workout on Thursday night but fortunately there were staff about so they let me out, lucky I don't make use of it being open 24 hours as there are times when there aren't staff about!


----------



## LJH80

Sarah I had a good feeling about Pierre, I know it's early days but I'll keep my fx he keeps behaving and producing those 2 lines


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay Sarah! Sounds like great news. Well done Pierre!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah sounds very promising - Well done to Pierre xxx 

LJH yey to starting stims tomorrow, having everything crossed for you xx  


Hope everyone is doing ok xxx

Went to buy pram blanket is saw on Jojomamanbebe website and although I liked it, it was all stretchy and I felt it would go out of shape easily so didn't buy it - instead bought 3 tops for myself 😀 Also bought some 3-6month trousers in next sale as it was all I liked for jellybean, oh and an activity spiral for car seat from The Litlle White Company 😊😊 must curb the spending as skint due to buying lots of clothes for jellybean online!! Xxx


----------



## KALM

Sarah, so pleased about your LFP! May it continue until it is a definite BFP! Everything crossed...


----------



## wildflower

Sarah congrats on your LFP  Looking forward to this turning in to a BFP in a few days xxx


KALM - your new profile pic is gorgeous x


----------



## Smileycat

Ooooh Sarah! Very excited about your LFP. FX crossed for a strong BFP lovely!

Westies/LJH/Lillie - yay! Hurrah to starting your cycles. Positive vibes to you all as you start your journey to a BFP

Kalm - gorge photo. Hope you're well

Hi to everyone else. Will post more personals tomorrow

Xx


----------



## NickyNack

Sarah hope you do get that BFP it's looking good isn't it xxx

Ljh exciting times for you starting ur stims and this new drug for low overian reserve sounds encouraging and fx it's what ur body needs to kick start ur ovaries into producing more follies, I really do hope this is ur time xx

Westies exciting for you too starting soon xx

Kalm ur picture is so lovely xx

Had a really tough day today I just feel like I'm existing at the minute and wish this pain would go away. I'm going to call my clinic on Monday to go and see the councilor as I just feel like anyone gets it or knows what to say to me. I spent th day with family which was good but I kept crying on and off as it just hits me and then I feel just devestated. I really don't know how I'm going to get through this I feel like my world has imploded.
DP is keeping hisself busy working and is been great but even he says he doesn't know what to say and he is dealing with it his way and I'll have to deal with it my way. He is going to come to the counseling session with me. I darent bring up the subject of adoption as I don't know how I feel about it and worry that he doesn't want to do it and I can't cope with us disagreeing over it and what it might do to us. I don't know what to do to try and get myself back on track and my sister and a good friend think we should give it another go and borrow the money. For one I can't face anymore debt, if it didn't work again I would be gutted if we had got into debt again and we then couldn't move house or get married, but at the same time I can't believe this is the end of our IVF journey. I can't accept that we have had really good embryos every time but my useless body couldn't keep them and really do think there is something wrong with my uterus not accepting the embryos. I even feel bad posting on here about my problems especially as there has been so much happy news. I just feel so lost and heartbroken I don't know where to turn and just don't feel like I'm ever going to happy again 😢


----------



## KALM

Thanks for the comments on the photo. We had a newborn photoshoot when Ethan was one week. Looking at cute pics of him like this keep me sane on days where it is really tough. I was like a zombie today as so tired, and lots of tears. Fx for a better night tonight.

Nicky, I would say just take things a day at a time for now, even just an hour at a time if you have to. Give yourself time to grieve and deal with this. Seeing the counsellor sounds like a good plan. Don't worry about the future just yet, things will be easier to think about once you've dealt with the immediate loss. And your body isn't useless hon, no more so than many of us anyway! Don't forget a lot of ladies, me included, have had to fork out for lots of additional treatments, immunes drugs etc.. To help us get a BFP that sticks.  unfortunately those are not things you can generally get with NHS funding. Anyway, try to keep just a glimmer of hope.. There could be a natural bfp, you could choose to find a cycle that works, you could adopt.. But no decisions need to be made just yet. Even with your age a lady one my due date board just had a second child aged 48! Big hugs.


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack I'm so sorry today was a difficult day   I think it would be a good idea to book an appointment with the counsellor at your clinic to talk through how you are feeling & it is good that dp is going to come with you   It is very early days & the pain & sadness is very raw at the moment but you will get through this & we are here to support you as best as we can   If you are worried about your uterus you could ask your gp to refer you for a hysteroscopy to check what is going on. You don't need to think about making any decisions at the moment, just focus on getting through the early days but know that there are options open to you, treatment abroad is much cheaper than the uk so it might be something you could look in to, take care x  

Sarah does lfp stand for little French Pierre?! x  

Kalm the photo of you with Ethan is super cute   I hope you both have a good night tonight x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Little Faint Pierre 

NickyNack, I can only say take each day at a time. You can do this, like Amy says there are options but right now just small steps. I am glad you and DP will go to a counselling session together. Please don't feel bad posting, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we are all listening.  Love to you. 

Kalm your photo is beautiful, hope you get a better night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, so exciting for you, keeping everything crossed that the line gets darker for OTD. Xx

Kalm, I agree, super cute photo, just lovely. Xx

Nickynack, I'm glad you've got your family for support and hope having the girlie night with your friend helped a little. It will take time to figure out where to go from here but like the other ladies said take each day as it comes and hopefully you can work out a plan for the future. See what the councilor says as you found it quite helpful last time didn't you? You an post on here anytime and hopefully we can support you. Lots of hugs. Xx

Smileycat, how are you feeling, have you got a scan booked in? Xx

Hi Amy, how's your weekend been? Can you please do a few more steps for me on the stepper! Hehe! Bit scary you were locked in, glad someone was there to let you out! 

Ljh, great that you have started your cycle now. Looking forward to following along your journey. Great that AF behaved and arrived on time too! Xx

Westies, hope work was ok yesterday and you didn't forget your tablet at lunch! Xx

Wildflower, how are you? Been up to anything nice? Have you been carrying on the running? Xx

Snowy, how's Lizzie? Has she been feeding better than she was? Xx

Nahla, how are your little ones and DS. Do your parents live nearby to help out? Xx

Maisie, hope you are ok, not working too much. Have any symptoms kicked in yet? Xx

Amoeba, good work on buying some new tops for you! I love little white company, the white company is one of my fav shops and they have good sales too! Xx

Lillie, yay to starting too, must be lovely to have Westies and Ljh as cycle buddies. Xx

Muchmore, how's Manchester? Have you had a good weekend although it being work? 

Goldie, hope you are ok and everything is well. Xx

Afm, yesterday I felt really anxious all day, I wish I could relax more and feel more excited for my BFP but it's  like I'm waiting for it to go wrong and I don't what to think like that. Yesterday was my first day I had extreme tiredness and had to have naps. I was in bed at half 8, the extreme tiredness made me feel a bit ill actually. Feel better this morning. Can't believe my week off is over and back to work tomorrow  the good thing though is two 4 day weeks with Easter being in the middle, yay! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack -  I can see myself in your posts as when we've had BFNs, I've felt lost with the grief and like to look ahead to the future to get over the pain by planning ahead. Don't be hard on yourself and make sure you plan plenty of treats - days out to your favourite places, nice meals, cocktails, spa days - I'm not sure what you enjoy but anything that makes you and DP happy will help you feel more positive and distract you from feeling negatively.

If planning is comforting you, as Amy suggested a hysteroscopy may be a good idea. The NHS waiting lists are often long and going privately can be more affordable than you think. I paid for a hysteroscopy via my clinic in Wales - CRGW - at a cost of £495 in total and it gave me a huge sense of relief to know that an expert had looked inside and checked all was OK physically and we hadn't missed anything.

Also as KALM says, many of us have paid ££££s on immunology testing and treatment. Some of the initial tests like the hidden infection tests via Serum in Greece (can be done via post and cost £210) and a uterine biopsy for NK cells (£360 via Prof Quenby in Coventry) and other things can be done relatively cheaply and will potentially tell you some significant information. I just wanted to post this to reassure you that all the 'extras' don't have to be daunting if you prioritise what you do and break them all down.

Looking at the positives in your situation (and I know this is hard to do sometimes), you have an NHS cycle still waiting for you and that is a very fortunate position to be in. It is obviously a decision you must make with your DP over whether to use that cycle but reading your posts, I'm not sure you're convinced that you're ready to give up yet? Only you will know if you're ready to continue the battle and if you do, there are lots of things that you can tick off the list of options which may make you feel more positive, while improving your chances of a next cycle.

Big hugs honey and I hope you have something fun planned for your day x


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - I remembered my tablet at lunch, thanks  It must be horrible feeling tired and ill but I see those as very positive signs for you honey x

KALM - gorgeous photo of you and Ethan  That's definiately worthy of a frame x

Hope everyone else is well and having a lovely weekend. I'm looking forward to a lazy day including a long walk with the pooch and a roast dinner at a lovely local pub just me and DH  x


----------



## wildflower

KALM - I hope you are feeling less like a zombie today. I was a zombie for about 6 months because Rose decided she had to wake to feed every 2 hours until well after she was weaned! I just ended up having to give in to the tiredness and taking lots of afternoon naps.

NickyNack - Hugs, just hugs. The counselor will be good. Please don't feel you can't mention adoption - it can just be an 'exploring the idea' conversation. If you want to discuss how you feel about your options here then we'll be very happy to discuss - and there are lots of women here with a wealth of useful knowledge. You actually don't know what is going on with your embies / womb so please don't get it in your head that you can't carry a child. I know that I can carry a pg - but I still have had several 'good' embies that fail to become a BFP - for me I think it is actually egg quality - a good grade of embryo doesn't mean that embie is definitely meant to be a person, it just doesn't work like that. It is a much more complex and uknown process.

Beccaboo - I am still running. I'm managing to run 8k now but rather slowly, yesterday my route got muddled up with the local park run and I got in the way of all the super fast front runners, it was quite embarrassing! I want to keep doing it which means I have to not get frustrated with how slowly I run. My aim is to run home from work soon (I think it's about 9K) and then get the bus in the next day. I've got a new bike for cycling in to work too 
I'm glad you reminded me about the easter bank holidays! Good Friday is one of my few actual bank holidays because I don't work on Mondays. Hurrah! I hope your four day week is ok and takes your mind off the worry xxx

Sarah - are you testing to see how pierre is doing every day or will you wait for otd now? It'll be funny if pierre turns out to be a girl.

LJH - exciting that your stimms have started!

Westies - your weekend sounds lovely, good to hear your remembered your tablet 

afm - I'm feeling much better today but yesterday had a horrible stressed day. I'm not even sure what caused the stress. The same thing happened last wednesday, I just got really stressed and annoyed for no reason and couldn't bring myself to calm down. Anyone got any ideas what is going ok? I have no outward reasons to get stressed - life and work are pretty easy, I'm enjoying getting a fair amount of excercise in and that should be good for stress?!. I'm a bit worried I'm getting pre-menopausal mood swings or something!!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Nickynack I am so sorry you are feeling so sad. Please don’t feel you can’t post about how you feel, we are all here to try to help and support each other.   I hope that seeing the counsellor helps. Try to find some nice things to do – even if it doesn’t cheer you up you will be feeling sad in comfort, hopefully, and it may help to take your mind off things a bit. I agree with Kalm, a day at a time might be too much, try to take it even an hour at a time.

Wildflower I am very impressed with your running. 5K is about my limit, with quite a lot of walking as well as running! Though at one point I did get it to almost under 30 mins which I think is not too bad. 

Sarah that is very exciting news about Pierre!   I always test early as well, I can never hold on until OTD! 

Beccaboo I know how you feel, well not exactly but I probably feel something similar. I feel very anxious too and yes it’s difficult to relax and enjoy it. I had two scans at my clinic and all was fine, and I will have a private one at around 10 weeks and then the NHS ones at 12 and 20 weeks. But last time around I have to say that I was never totally relaxed and never sure it was actually going to be ok until after I had actually given birth! I think that’s just how it goes when you have had the sort of experiences we have had. I am sure you will feel better as time goes on. Sorry you are so tired, I sympathise, I have been going to bed at about 8pm for a week now!

Hi Smileycat how are you feeling? ok I hope x

Amoeba I’m glad you’re enjoying a bit of baby shopping! Sounds as though you have some very sweet things. 

Westies hope you are doing ok and the Neupogen will work for you. I was on different medication for cycles 5 and 6 and it seems to have made the difference this time around.  

LJH congratulations on starting stimms, fingers x this is your time.  

Lillie hope all is going well with your cycle too xxx  

Kalm that is a beautiful picture! I really hope you got more sleep last night. My daughter has always been a bad sleeper, though easy going about everything else so I just think well you can’t have it all! When she was six months old I had a lot on at work so we started co-sleeping, which has worked really well for us. She sleeps through in her cot most nights now but if she wakes up she still comes in with me. I just work on the basis of doing whatever means the most people get the most sleep.  

Amy I was chuckling about you almost being locked in the gym…  any exciting dessert news today? 

AFM I am reluctant to complain as it is for such a wonderful amazing reason, but since getting my BFP I have felt pretty terrible. I haven’t actually been sick but have really bad nausea, am v tired, and I am right off chocolate just in time for Easter. Last time I was sick nearly all the way through pregnancy so I am not that hopeful it will ease up at 12 weeks. But please don’t feel you have to waste sympathy on me – I know I am incredibly lucky so please forgive me for having a little grumble. 

Hi to everyone else, Snowy, Cara, MuchMore, Nahla and anyone else I have forgotten.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one - Maisie try travel sickness bands from boots they worked wonders for my extreme nausea!!


----------



## wildflower

Maisie we do co-sleeping too, I love it! I know it won't last forever, she's beginning to spend whole nights in her own bed now, so I'm just enjoying it while it lasts. Sorry for your nausea but it is such a good positive sign for a strong baby so actually it's kind of good!? xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies glad you didn't forget tablet whilst at work. Enjoy your walk and Sunday lunch xx

Kalm your pic is so adorable 😊😊💙 xx

Nickynack you need to take it one step at a time and it's probably too soon to be thinking of next steps etc you need to deal with the grief you currently have. My first session with counsellor was me pretty much sobbing for 45mins - but it helped to release it all and good that dp going too xx

Beccaboo tiredness - well more like fatigue was one of my first symptoms! 😊 Xx

Wildflower impressed by all your walking    Xx hope you mange to relax, sometimes when we feel least stressed we still have mood swings so maybe there is something underlying causing it and not being pre-menopausal xx

Hello to all the ccs and hope you're all having a good weekend xx

Today I went to look at another blanket I saw and bought it so atleast jellybean has a blanket go in his pram 😊 Also bought a pale blue 'snowsuit' which was half price in mamas and papas so he will be cosy for winter walks 😊😊 now about to start marking some coursework 😟  X


----------



## maisie2012

Thanks Amoeba and Wildflower!

Amoeba I think I might even have some of those travel bands in the cupboard from last time, has to be worth a try.... I hope that your marking is going well, I had to work all last weekend so I sympathise.

Wildflower, I know, co-sleeping is very sweet. I am always pleased for her when she sleeps through in her cot (maybe about half the time now?) but I will miss it when she doesn't want to any more! And yes I'm sure you're right about the nausea being a good sign. I am getting by on salt & vinegar crisps, appletise, and very early bedtimes. It will be so lovely if it goes at 12 weeks but it didn't last time so I am not too hopeful.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie my nausea stopped at 9.5w. There's certain foods I still can't eat but I have had no nausea since then! I wore the bands for about 15h/day (from waking to going to bed!)  for about 3 weeks - was the only way I could physically put food in my mouth! Like you I was never sick just nausea. X


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo sorry to hear you are so tired, I hope you have had plenty of rest today   I did an hour on the stepper last night & will probably go again tomorrow & do some steps for you x  

Wildflower well done with your running, I am very impressed   maybe some nice post exercise treats would help out with the stress?!  

Maisie I was pleased forgetting my pin happened when there were staff at the gym, last night there weren't any staff about that could have let me out, not sure what happens then.........sorry to feel you have been feeling rubbish, all for a good cause & hopefully the anti sickness bands will help x  

Amoeba great that you have got some more baby bits x  

Nickynack if you do decide to ask about a hysteroscopy I had mine on the nhs & didn't have to wait very long, once the appointment came through I phoned & got a cancellation so it was only a couple of weeks wait. Sending you hugs x  

Sarah I hope little feint Pierre is getting stronger! x  

Westies I hope you enjoyed your walk & pub lunch x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

I was eating an m&s triple chocolate cookie the other day & dp asked for a bite then said he thought it was too chocolatey!   those words just don't go together in my head!


----------



## wildflower

Amy, thanks - I'm currently eating homemade trifle is that good enough treat-wise? My DH doesn't even LIKE chocolate at all! Which means I pretty much never buy chocolate things because they don't seem justified if I can't share them. Having said that I ate small chocolate eggs all last week because they came free with my JL card 


NickNack - still thinking of you xxx


----------



## Amy76

Wildflower the trifle seems like a good treat, chocolate that you don't have to share sounds perfect!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amy ... Too chocolaty What even does that mean?!!!  bless him  
Sarah hoorah and hoorah for little faint Pierre and here's hoping he's becoming less faint Pierre  
Nickynack I absolutely echo what amoeba said: it honestly is too early to be thinking about what next. Everyone will talk about adoption and future paid cycles and stuff to you (everyone as in friends and family etc) cos they want you to have hope, but I just found I got more stressed trying to weigh it all up. Someone once said to me that grief is always finite. You may have a huge bucket of tears to cry, but it is only that bucket ... it doesn't get refilled once it's empty. Grief goes on for a while and then it stops and things get better. So now whenever I cry about stuff I just picture myself emptying out that bucket a bit more. And I tell myself "phew, that's another lot of tears I'll never have to cry again". 
Lots of hugs to you  
Wildflower, on a slightly similar note, I find my old grief over ivf comes out in weird ways now. I don't do much crying anymore cos I've pretty much finished that bucket, but I do get irrational days and irritable days. If I were a betting woman I'd be far more likely to put money on it being some delayed soul-weariness from the ivf than you being pre-menopausal. 
Hello. Everyone else ... Sorry for not many personals but I'm feeling the burn after Manchester. It was a good weekend but I'm ready for sleep in my own bed now


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Hi Westies, I hope you had a lovely lazy sunday/walk and roast dinner yesterday. sounds perfect. xx

Hi Wildflower, yay for the running, good work. I spotted two of my gym buddies running on Saturday morning as I was driving to my parents, made me miss it so much but least I feel like I got a good excuse not to run at the moment! 

Hi Maisie, I know, it's always anxiously waiting and I think I will be the same throughout and wont believe it until I actually have that baby! I need to do my second test this Friday and panicking already that the line will come out faint but I also daren't test before Friday! I had a wave of nausea before going to bed last night and I also woke in the night with the same feeling, it lasts only for seconds but taking that as a good sign. I thought it strange that I should wake in the night with nausea but I googled it and it can happen. Im also wondering if its in my head as surely I am too early for any of that yet?! 
Glad you have those reassurance scans. 

Amoeba, thanks for the tip for the travel sickness bands aswell, I've made a mental note of that if I start to get any bad nausea. Its nearly Easter half term for you isn't it, bet that's a nice thought. 
xx

Amy, I had lots of sleeps on the weekend and it was very chilled out. I'm feeling ok today, tired this morning but its got better.  
haha about the too chocolatey comments, I hope you said 'well more for me then!'

Hi Muchmore, glad you had a good weekend in Manchester but a good nights sleep back home. Nothing like own bed is there! Hope you don't have to work over the long Easter weekend? xx

Nicknack, I presume you managed to get sign off from work so you don't have to face work today. I hope you are able to be surrounded by your family and DP for support. xx

Hello everyone else, back to work today but least it is only a 4 day week! xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi Beccaboo, I am sure that the nausea is a good sign. It is very strange that something that we want so much is actually not very nice to experience! I will keep everything crossed for you for your test on Friday and in these early weeks. 
    

I am also very glad it is only a four day week this week and next!

Nickynack I am thinking of you, how are you doing today? I hope you have some nice things planned for the Easter break. Hopefully we will have some sunny weather too & that might help you to feel a bit better.   xxxxx 

Hello to everyone else as well!


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's,

Welcome to the first day of Spring  

Sarah - How are you? I'm eagerly awaiting further updates on your LFP/BFP.   for Pierre!

Beccaboo - Yay to a 4 day week! No symptoms as yet, well, no nausea, although I do feel very tired after work and have been going to bed early. My scan is tomorrow.... I'm really nervous about it. Deep down, I know it will be fine, I just need to stay positive. How are you feeling?  Apparently the nausea stems from having an empty stomach. I read somewhere that its good to have a small snack before going to bed to help with the MS. You are so good waiting until Friday to retest. I would really struggle! In the meantime rest assured that the nausea and tiredness is a very good sign   Roll on Friday!

Muchmore - Hope you had a lovely weekend in Manchester and that this week isn't too manic for you.

Amy -  oops  re getting locked in the gym. 24 hour gym is such a cool idea, thank goodness staff were available to release you - ha ha!  The m&S triple chocolate cookie sounds heavenly, that's another item to add to my list. Arggggh!

Amoeba - Aw! sounds like you're enjoying all the baby shopping, I suppose its an exciting dimension when you know the sex.  Apparently you can get good bargains at local NCT sales, so worth looking on line.

Nickynack - You have received brilliant advice from everyone. The counselling will be good for you. I would also like to add that you shouldn't feel like you can't post how you're feeling on here. We want to support you through this grief you are feeling, we've all been there. I know in time you will see light at the end of the tunnel. Take care huni  

Wildflower - we all have these moments of stress, I think it is an indication to take care of yourself and find a way to de-stress that works for you - yoga, running whatever works. Life moves to quickly and past events catch up on us, sometimes we just need to pause and look out for number one.  If you're worried, worth getting it checked out by your GP and check your blood pressure etc for peace of mind. BTW you're DH doesn't like chocolate?! Wow! that's pretty impressive.

Maisie - I'm sorry to read you're suffering with nausea. Hope the wrist bands help, maybe the usual hangover cures - ginger lemon, flat sprite!  I'm actually a bit jealous (about the nausea not lack of desire for chocolate) as I don't have many symptoms save for feeling tired in these evenings. Have you booked your midwife appointment yet? I had to contact my preferred hospital early as they book up pretty quickly. Mine will be at around 8 weeks, provided all goes well. Anyway, hope it eases up soon and you have a little bit of chocolate for easter.

Hi Kalm, Nahla, Snowy, LJH, Lillie, Westies and anyone else I may have missed.

AFM, I had my immunes follow up last Fri and unfortunately I need LIT (stingy injections) again    My previous good results have deteriorated following my BFP.  I feel that the money and treatment has been a waste, but it may have contributed to my BFP so I can't complain too much. It is annoying though because it is expensive and painful, but it helps create good antibodies so that my body doesn't reject. Sigh... so that's booked in for next week and my credit card is crying.  On a positive note, my TSH is down to 1.08 which is the lowest is has ever been so I'm very happy with that. 

My scan is booked for tomorrow, and I've booked the day off as I will need intralipids, if everything goes ok. I need lots of positive vibes please ladies, I am really nervous.  

xx


----------



## maisie2012

Good luck for tomorrow Smileycat! I have just booked a private scan for tomorrow as well. I will be checking in here to see how yours goes, thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Smileycat, Yes I think Il try the little snack thing if it starts getting bad as I usually don't eat anything after having my evening meal, just a hot drink which is then a long time to go without food I guess until breakfast. 
Loads of good luck wishes and orange vibes for tomorrows scan. It is your first scan isn't it? Is this where you find out if you are carrying twins!?  

Maisie, also good luck for your next scan tomorrow too, It will be nice too have another scan.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie and smiley good luck with a scans tomorrow xxx

Beccaboo yeah Easter hols start on Thursday at close of school 😀😀 so needing these 2 weeks off am shattered, towards the end of the holidays I have an early midwife appt - should be 24w but I'm going on at 21+5 so not taking extra time off work. Am sure Friday will be fine - a line regardless of how faint is a line as my GP said xx 

Hello  to all the ccs xx


----------



## NickyNack

Hi

Thanks for all your kind words and advise it has really helped as I know you all understand as friends and family are mostly been ok but they simply dint know what to say and I feel like I have to put on a mask to not make them feel even worse. I got up yesterday made DP a birthday cake put on my mask so he could have a nice day. We went for a lovely meal where I kept wearing my mask as no one said anything and everything was just as normal. We then came back to ours where we wished DP happy birthday wiry the cake and candles they all them went home and I felt exhausted the mask then had to come off. DP was tired from working so hard so went upstairs to watch the football. I felt so alone and it hit me again, I stayed up watching Greys Anatomy and then fell asleep. I woke up again this morning were it hit me do hard I couldn't face the day. I have called the clinic but my counsellor is on her hols so guess I will have to wait. Everyone keeps giving me all this advise like you say Muchmore, my mum wants me to go on anti depressants which I'm not going to as I am not depressed I am grieving and they will just make me feel numb and I said to her that I'm going to be upset and crying for a while and if people can't handle it then it's their problem. My brother called and said I could be an old spinster on my own or homeless and I had to be thankful for what I had!!! Ok for him with his 2 beautiful children!! I know this is bad to say but I'm starting to feel like it would be better if I wasn't here anymore so no one would feel awkward and I would have this constant pain it's just so unbearable and I just can't take much more of it. I just don't get why my body wouldn't keep my 6 little embies safe  
I will ask for the hysteroscopy when I go back to my day cries like you say Amy and will ask to be ref back to gynecology for investigation or to see if there is any help other than IVF. 
My mask will have to go back on for Thursday as I have my cousins wedding to go to. We have a room so if it gets too hard I can go to my room. I'm seeing my friend tom who had success with IVF on her 4th go and she is trying to get me to look into medical research trials for funding - I don't know where to start or if I have the energy  

I hope you are all ok sorry for no posts I'm wishing all you ladies waiting for ur scans luck and keeping everything crossed, Beccaboo and Sarah I hope you get to ur scans ok and those lines get stronger on ur pg tests and those who are about to start again good luck and then you lucky ladies with ur LO's all the happiness in the world xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nickynack I only took mask off when with counsellor - nobody saw me without it! Antidepressants are definately not what's needed, I stopped taking mine when ttc and when GP signed me off after cp she refused to give me medication as I needed to deal with the grief first. There are several layers of grief and it takes time to get anywhere near normal....if at all possible. In time you will learn to cope with day-to-day business and even 'stupid' comments from family. Is there another counsellor you could see whilst yours is on holiday as right now you're at rock bottom and need to see someone! Am sure all the ccs will agree that things wouldn't be better if you weren't here and that we're all here to support you through this time...and am sure we've all had similar thoughts and trying to find explanations for why our bodies can't keep the embies - just take it easy and you'll get there; there won't be an answer to why body hasn't kept embies but you will learn to cope with it xxxxxx       xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, big hugs to you. i think people say things like be thankful for what you have as they think it might be of comfort and whilst in a way, it's true, it doesn't always help when there is something we want so much. Although I think your brother was a bit harsh with how he put it! Like amoeba says, it definitely wouldn't be better if you were not here, you have loving parents, a mum you are obviously close too and I'm sure she wouldn't be thinking that. It's a shame your councellor is on holiday, is there another at your clinic you could speak to? 
Lovely that you have arranged to meet a friend tomorrow, she sounds like she want to help with her suggestion but if you haven't got energy to think of these other options, park them for now and revisit them when you feel you are ready and you will get there. It might be a bit much to think about options when you just need to grieve first.
Always here for you. Xx


----------



## LJH80

Smiley good luck for tests tomorrow, hope it's all ok

Maisie also good luck at the private scan - exciting times 

Nickynack im so sorry you are having such an awful time and people family especially are so insensitive! I agree you are not depressed but grieving and should be allowed time to grieve however you need. We are all here for you so sound off on here whenever you need to and we will listen and certainly bot expect you to just get over it xxx


----------



## KALM

Smiley, sending positive vibes and prayers your way for the scan tomorrow and that everything is fine and you get to see one or two lovely little beating hearts in there! 

Maisie, hope all is good with your scan too.

Beccaboo.. I didn't get MS but a friend found nibbling on oat cakes (Nairns do some nice ginger ones) before bed and in the night helped her. 

Wildflower, sorry to hear about the stress. Maybe you need to take a bit of time out for you.. Like a manicure or a nice massage?

Nickynack, sending hugs   You can never have enough at times like these. I think in times of grief, whatever the cause, it is hard for friends and family to know how best to act, they just obviously want a way to fix things for you so you are happy again. Unfortunately there is no quick fix other than giving you lots of love and time. What would you like them to do/not do, or say/not say that would help you most right now? If you know then tell them! Then they know how best to support you. Things are definately not better without you! Just keep thinking an hour at a time and you will eventually get through it. I loved muchmore's advice about the bucket of tears..  Hope you can sort out a counsellor soon.. Maybe through GP if not the clinic?

Hi to everyone else. I hope start of cycling is going well for you westies and ljh. I can't manage much more as typing one handed with a sleeping babe. Please let him sleep ok tonight.. Tomorrow is my first day going it alone as my mum has now gone home.


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely clementine ladies  

Nickynack sending you a hug   it is very early days & I think you did really well to get through the birthday celebrations with your mask on   Sometimes people say things to try & make us feel better but they don't always work & I'm sorry that your brothers comments were a bit insensitive, the reality is that people who haven't been through infertility generally don't understand the impact it can have   It really wouldn't be better if you weren't here, you are a fabulous partner, daughter, sister, aunt & friend going through a difficult time but you will get through this  I think the hysteroscopy & gynae referral is a good first step to see what is going on, then you can look at other options, it is great that you are seeing your friend tomorrow who has been through treatment & probably understands how you are feeling, take care lovely x  

Muchmore I hope you had a good nights sleep in your own bed   the benefit of dp thinking some things are too chocolatey is that i don't have to share them with him!  

Smileycat good luck for your scan tomorrow, I really hope it brings good news   Sorry to hear you need more stingy injections   I did some stepping at the gym for you tonight so you can have a treat, you definitely need to try the m&s triple chocolate cookies!  

Beccaboo great that you got lots of sleep & that it is only a 4 day week this week & next, I really hope your symptoms are a good sign   I did enough stepping tonight so you can have a treat too!  

Maisie I hope your reassurance scan tomorrow goes well x  

Wildflower I hope you had a nice day with rose today, i'm sure she would be happy to share chocolate if you need someone to share with x  

Amoeba great that you have the Easter holiday & some time off coming up x  

Ljh, Lillie & Westies exciting that you are all cycling again together x  

Sarah I hope little feint Pierre becomes a bfp very soon, I'm guessing that is a big fat Pierre?! x  

Kalm I hope you & Ethan get a good night & have a good day tomorrow, I'm sure you are doing a fab job as a new mummy x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok  

Went to the gym & did 85 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate, it said I'd burnt 1850 calories & although I don't believe it I came home & ate 6 homemade croquette potatoes, some veg & some profiteroles!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Maisie and smiley, lots of love and luck for the scans tomorrow. 
Nickynack, lots of hugs for all you're going through. You're right to tell people they'll just have to take you as they find you at the moment. 
Beccaboo lots of pma for the next few days' wait till your second test. 
Westies, Lillie and Ljh, lots of orange vibes to you for your cycles. 
Sarah, lots of growing vibes to Pierre. 
And Amy, to you ... Lots of chocolate


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck for your scans today Smiley and Maisie 🍀🍀 x

Hi everyone else hope you're all well. Thank you for all the positive wishes for my cycle  Day four of Norethisterone today and nothing to report on that front. In other news, I handed my notice in last Friday and finish on 1 April. I start my new job on 4 April and have a week's handover with the lady who's going on maternity leave so that will be useful. Day off today and I'm heading to IKEA and also going to do some baking (have just bought a Kitchenaid mixer as a treat to myself for getting the job, so itching to test it out!). 

Hope you're all doing OK. Thinking of you NickyNack. Also, why don't you speak with your GP and see if they can refer you for free counselling session(s) as there's a delay with your clinic? I had a session after my first failed cycle and as others have said, I cried my way through it and did feel better afterwards. For me though, I find hypnotherapy more beneficial as it makes you look at the now and the future rather than going over the negative feelings of the past x


----------



## lillieb87

just a real quick one as I have an explosive headache today an lookin at my screen is hurting!!

smiley an maisie good luck 2day xx

nickynack sending huge  thinking of u c

Sarah hope those lines are still appearing an Pierre is nice an settled!!

Amy the homemade croquet sound super yummy...did u ever reach an end conclusion  on the thyroid?

beccaboo not long till ur 2nd test but am certain it's gonna be a super line...

amoeba not long till half term whoop whoop

that's all from me I need to get ready for work....when I can stop squinting my eyes to keep my head at bay!!!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

All was good with my scan thank goodness so I am off to book myself into the NHS system. Still feeling terrible but it is all in a good cause. Would be so lovely if I felt better at 12 weeks but based on last time I am not very hopeful! 

Smiley hope yours is ok too, I will be watching out for news from you xxx

Nickynack I think you are being so brave and I am very impressed that you are managing to think about other people's feelings at all at the moment. It must be quite exhausting. You should be proud of yourself. You will get through this and come out the other side stronger, I am sure. Thinking of you. How are you doing today?    

Lillie I hope your headache gets better soon xxx

I will try to do a proper catch up later but meanwhile    everyone else and hope it is nice and sunny where you are, it is here.


----------



## maisie2012

PS just had to say well done Amy on your gym activity, I am very impressed!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Maisie, that is great. yay. Exciting that you can move on to the next step of booking into your GP/NHS. 

Hi Lillie, sorry about your headache. is it DR relating maybe? Super nervous for Friday, its like test day all over again. I can see why my clinic says to retest to make sure viable etc but super scared I might not be pg anymore. xx

Just a quick one from me as off to meet DH for lunch. Personals later. 
Hope you are all doing ok today. xx


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick one from me. After a stressful night and anxious wait we had our scan and saw two beautiful strong heartbeats!!! Over the moon, but of course taking one day at a time.  Thanks so much for your well wishes and positivity.

Sorry this is all about me. Will catch up properly later after my intralipids. 

Xx


----------



## maisie2012

Smiley that is amazing! I am so delighted for you. Two! that is going to be a big adventure! So pleased for you.


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat what fantastic news that you saw two heartbeats!     I'm so pleased for you   I hope the intralipids go well x  

Maisie great news that your scan went well x  

Lillie sorry to hear about the headache, I hope it goes soon   I didn't get anywhere with the thyroid stuff, my clinic & prof quenby both said my tsh levels were fine & my thyroid antibody result can back as 1U/ml & anything between 0-150 is ok, so I will have to just go with what they say despite it being the opposite to what everyone else is told!  

Beccaboo I hope you have a nice lunch with dh x  

Muchmore I confess I have had a few chocolate raisins this morning to help me through the awful payroll year end!   any more craft projects on the go? hope you are doing ok x  

Nickynack I hope you have a nice catch up with your friend x  

Westies enjoy your trip to ikea, we went on sunday & got a sofa for my mums house, I usually sit on a bit armchair there & one or other of my labradors insist on sharing so I end up perched on the edge so we have added a 2 seat sofa but when I sat on it they both just climbed on so it didn't really solve the problem & might just end up being an expensive dog bed!  

Sarah when is otd? I have high hopes for pierre x  

Kalm I hope you & ethan are having a good day x  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Beccaboo

Brilliant news Smileycat, and twins too, how lovely. Bet you are over the moon. xx

Hi Amy, hope you are having a good day, thanks for doing some steps for me!  Just went for coffee with DH, decaf! 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Just to let you know that I caved and bought a Superdrug own brand test which I have just used and the double lines are still there, nice and dark, that's with what I call watered down wee too!  Happy and reassured....at least for a few more days! 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo great news that it is showing as a bfp even with watered down wee!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie yey for scan and now starting to get into NHS system xxx 

Smiley yey to twins    Xx

Beccaboo yey to still having 2 lines - tbh I needed up doing 12 tests over the first 2 weeks!!!!   xx


----------



## wildflower

Smileycat what lovely news! Twins yay!!

Beccaboo very understandable. And good news! Also how can you ever get enough of the double lines after so long with only singles?

Nickynack. Woke up thinking and worrying about you this morning. Not sure what to say but just wanted to encourage you to find someone or somewhere where you can take off that mask and pour out your heart. Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Afternoon lovely CCs. 

maisie - Glad your scan went well, what a relief it must be for you, and a milestone to be officially in the NHS system now.

Beccaboo - I'm glad your sticky one (or two!) is all snuggled in and showing up straight away now.

Smileycat - Huge congratulations  two little heartbeats! Amazing news, so happy for you. Sorry you need the stingy injections again but hopefully now it feels less hard knowing you're carrying not one but TWO precious little miracles. 

lillie - Hope your headache eases off soon, might be a DR thing. Keep trucking along. 

Amy - Well done on the gym activity, and of course the profiterole eating. 

Kalm - How has your first day alone with the little man been? Hope he's behaved well for you.

NickyNack - Thank you for even thinking of me for a moment while you're going through what you are, you are an amazing lady and you will get through this. One day at a time. I second the idea of asking your GP for counselling if you think you might get in faster and that it might be helpful. It won't be infertility specific but you might find a professional listening ear beneficial in the meantime, I don't know. Lots of love to you. 

Amoeba - Roll on Thursday for you! I'd forgotten Easter was coming up so soon with it being early this year.

Hi to everyone else too.

LFP is still LFP; I think I have to class it as that until OTD on Saturday. I've used cheap Tesco tests for the last two days so the line is faint but I'm still only 14 dpo today so I'm sure everything is ok. Go Pierre! Back to work tomorrow and so, so happy to be going back pregnant this time.  Short week as well because this is still 'off sick' time, meaning I have Fri and Sun off to look forward to still.

I know I'm only 4 weeks along (it still feels weird to be able to say that) but I could really do with an afternoon nap already. I'm having a decaf coffee in the hope that some sort of placebo effect will keep me going.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah am sure LFP will be BFP in Saturday - as I said a line is a line regardless of how faint as my GP put it when I mentioned the practice nurse wasn't convinced as line was faint. He said only one thing can cause the line so congratulations 😊😊 xxx


----------



## KALM

Yay *smiley*, two heartbeats! Fantastic news! I know after an Mmc the worry won't go away yet but each milestone is a huge step in the right direction.

*maisie* glad your scan was ok too. I found the step to NHS care a bit scary as being with the clinic felt so safe and looked after!

*beccaboo* glad the BFP is still showing!

*lillie* I hope your headache didn't stay too long.

*sarah* hurray for the LFP's continuing  Ethan has been OK for me today. We made it out to visit another mummy (first time I drove alone in the car with him), and we managed a walk in the pram.. Normally I only manage one thing a day, so two was impressive! He's a bit tired now but fighting sleep, but DP just got home so that's good!

Hi to Amy, wildflower, nickynack, ljh, amoeba, muchmore and westies. Must go..


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm great that you managed to get out and about just you and Ethan. Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Smiley - Yey! So happy and excited for you 👶🏻👶🏻 x

Maisey - glad your scan went well too  x

A good day for the CCs  It's been a really grim news day so this has provided much needed light in the darkness x


----------



## LJH80

Smiley yay for two - fab news and so glad all is going well

Lillie snap on the crazy headache, I am
on stimms already with Pergoveris, meant to be an amazing drug but my head it splitting. Hope you feel better soon

Maisie glad all is well with the scan and I hope you don't feel awful for too much longer 

Beccaboo I would have been amazed if you didn't retest!! Yay for 2 lines 

Nickynack, still sending you lots of cyber hugs and thinking about you xx

Sarah - go Pierre, so happy 2 lines are still there. Ps will it be Pierre if it's a boy??

Westies hope all is going well so far?

Hello Amy, kalm, ameoba, wildflower and everyone else

I have done 3 days of stimms so far, felt headachy and tired but that may be work stress and I am maxed out at the moment and feel out of control, luckily I only have tomorrow to get through and then I am off to Spain..I cannot wait to just chill for 2 weeks with a bit of sun, hoping it will do my follies all the good they need.


----------



## Smileycat

Nickynack - I hope you had a good catch up with your friend today.  I am thinking of you and wish we could ease your pain. We are here for you, don't forget that.  I do hope you're able to speak to your DP about how you're feeling so that you can support each other    btw I found my counsellor through the BACP website and fortunately she focuses on fertility and lives only mile from me. Appreciate your clinic counsellor will be free, but it might be worth looking into given she's away and maybe one closer to home in a less clinical environment might be good for you.

Westies/Lillie - Hope the DR is being kind to you all. Lillie - suggest extra water to ease the headaches hun.

LJH - Sorry you're feeling stressed and tired, so good you only have one more day and then you can fly to sunny Spain and leave it all behind.

Amy - thanks for the extra stepping of us! Alas, I think I will have ti cancel my gym membership now, I will miss it!

Maisie - Huge congrats on your scan too!     When is your due date? Sorry you're still feeling poorly.  

Beccaboo - As the other cc's have said a line is a line! And even better that it was "watered down" .That is fantastic huni.    No doubt it will be another BFP on Friday and then you can book your scan. Does it seem real yet? BTW I did a sneaky test last night before my scan cos I was so worried they wouldn't see anything. 

Wildflower - Thank you! How are you feeling?

Sarah - Come on Pierre and get promoted to BFP!!  A line is a line, but you're right to wait till OTD. I'm so excited for you!

Kalm - Thank you lovely. Yes, I know it will be hard to stop worrying, these milestones are so emotional and unfortunately today's scan bought back memories of my MMC... Anyway, I must look forward not back! So lovely to read that you made it out with Ethan on this lovely Spring day, it must have felt liberating. It will get easier - I bet you're doing a fab job.

Hi to everyone else Muchmore, Amoeba, Nahla, Snowy.

AFM, thank you so much for your well wishes CC's, I am touched. Still in shock that I'm carrying two and barely have any symptoms. I had better stop going on about it in case I jinx myself!  It was lovely at the clinic today, the nurses were fantastic and word got round so a few of them they came into reception to congratulate us. Unfortunately my consultant was with a patient, but to my surprise she emailed this afternoon and said she was sorry she missed me as she wanted to say congrats face to face and give me a hug!  I have another scan booked at 8 weeks, until then I will try to maintain the positive vibes.  

Night night.
xx


----------



## Nahla

smiley... congrats on the two hb... lots of work and lots of love waiting for you

sarah: fx you get that bfp

maisie: congrats on the good scan result. 

nickynack: remember, I had 2 fresh and 3 frozen cycles and lost 10 embies before I finally got my first ever bfp with embies number 11-13.... and it was just bad luck. dont loose hope...But hysteroscopy sometimes itself helps, nobody knows why... and I did it too before my successful cycle. and I also changed country and clinic. dont know what finslly did the trick. if you decide to do it agsin, just make some small changes. 
I once thought I would never become a mum... in that case I would have started a completely new life. move to a big city in a foreign country, look out for new friends without kids, just change lifestyle... parties, travelling etc. I just could not imagine life amoungst people with children and a dp with children.... and then I got my little boy.... whatever you decide, it will all be fine at the end.


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats on the twins Smiley. I know it's hard to relax and enjoy it but I hope you can as much as possible.

Beccaboo - glad that line is still dark. As you might remember I tested every day for about 2 weeks but I wouldn't recommend that. The odd extra test if it gives you reassurance is ok though I reckon!

Sarah - glad Pierre is still going strong

And Maisie - glad the scan went well. Won't be long til your first midwife appointment.

What a great run of luck for the CCs. Hopefully it will continue for those still cycling.

Lizzie just did her best sleep ever - 11 to 5.20. 6 hours of sleep for me - not quite unbroken as she's so noisy in her sleep - but great nonetheless.
She's eating really well at the moment as we've got her on meds for her reflux so she's a bit of a happier baby.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Snowy, Yes I remember you being the everyday tester! It would be lovely to relax a bit but so hard to. Il take you advice and wont test now until the weekend. Good work Lizzie on sleeping lots to help mum get some hours in! xx

Hi Nahla, hope you are okay and doing well. Anything happening with any dates? xx

Smiley, How lovely the clinic nurses were so nice and congratulated you, and that your consultant took the time to email you. Its little things like that which make us smile.  So how many weeks are you now, was yesterday not your 8 week scan?
For me, it still doesn't quite seem real, maybe it will when I get the scan date and all is ok. xx

Hi LJH, lucky you getting to travel to spain for some sunshine too! Will you be able to keep us updated when you are over there? So what is the process for you when in spain, is it keep stimming and being monitored? xx

Hi Westies, Not long until you start the new job and nice you get some hand over days. In terms of treatment what will you do with telling new employer? Will you keep it under wraps although what will you say when you have to have a scan and ET, or just take those as holiday days? xx

Hi Kalm, lovely you got out on your own yesterday, I am guessing its these little things that can seem such a big thing. Sure it gets easy with each day. Lovely you have a mummy friend, is this one you made at a parenting group or an old friend. Im super excited that the lady I became friends with on here is pregnant as I will have a new mummy friend since most of my other friends already have children. 

Sarah, still got everything crossed LFP becomes BFP, there is still a few days yet. Maybe the fainter line has something to so with the cheaper tests and also different tests I guess can show different results. Keep up the PMA. Lovely you have a few more days off over Easter too. xx

Maisie, sure you are still over the moon from yesterdays scan being all ok. roll on the next one hey! xx

Wildflower, exactly, I love seeing a double line! Hope you are ok, are you doing anything with Rose over Easter, Easter Egg hunts or anything crafty?! xx

Amy, hope you had a nice evening with more gym activities. Please tell me you have a selection of Easter eggs stocked up for treats! Ive gone off chocolate at the moment but I did have a mini cadburys cream egg the other week and it nice - not usually a fan of the big ones but the mini are lovely. xx

Nickynack, How is your week going. More big hugs from me. Hope you have been able to fill your days being surrounded by family and DP. Did you have a nice lunch with your friend? xx

Amoeba, 2 more days to go until half term...  yippee. have you got nice days out planned in the two weeks? Any news on them keeping you on permanently yet? xx

Lillie, How's the headache, hope it went away. I hate getting bad headaches at work when looking at the screen, just doesn't help does it. Hoping you are much better today. How are the DR injections going.

Muchmore, How's your week. have you made any more enquiries around adoption anymore or thought anymore about your next plans. xx

Hello everyone else. 2 days to go until a nice long weekend, we plan to head to the coast for some gentle walks if the weather is ok, maybe some cooking which is what I seem to do these days in place of the gym, my last dish last weekend was a veggie morrocan tagine, DH gave it a 9/10 so from someone who likes his meat, Im taking that as good!  xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo the plan for the holidays is to sort out cupboards to put things that are currently in nursery into and then get nursery painted 😊😊 I also have a few appointments going on - diabetic foot check, diabetic bloods, midwife, diabetic retinopathy check - made all my appointments during the holidays so I don't lose any pay!! I would get paid to see midwife but not for any of the diabetic checks 😟  I haven't heard any more from the HT regarding part time contract, was planning on setting up a meeting after Easter so I can try to finalise what's happening and ensure they can give me an 80% timetable otherwise it's not cost effective for me.l - we shall see. Xx your long weekend sounds bliss, nice and chilled just what you need - I don't think it ever seems quite real - I still get shocked by scans and my ever expanding tummy 😊😳 xx 


Snowy yey to Lizzie sleeping better and glad to hear she's feeding better too xxx

LJH enjoy your little trip to Spain a nice break in the sun. What's the plan treatment wise whilst you're out there? Xx

Smiley my friend who had twins had no symptoms either! Xx

Nahla hope the twins and your ds are all doing well. Have you had any more dates? Xx

  to all the ccs and hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, well been at the airport since 4am. I was being cautious because of events this week and the fact I have all my meds and needles in hand luggage but we breezed through!! Thanks for all the well wishes and asking about our plan.

We have our first scan Friday then every 2 days and hopefully EC is planned for the 1st April. I then have a few days to recover and then we come home. I hope to get 4 blastos for PGS screening and if that's all successful we will go back in May for ET...if not, plan B 😁😁


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wishing you a very piece of luck LJH, enjoy your break in the sun and keep that positivity! Xxx


----------



## LJH80

Thanks ameoba xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Safe travels LJH and enjoy your time off work in the sunshine when you're not at the clinic. Excited to read your updates x

Lillie - are you OK honey? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope alls going OK x

Smileycat - I'm not quite at DR stage yet. I'm day 6 of Norethisterone, which I stop on Friday. I then start Suprecur injections on Saturday. Heading to my clinic's satellite centre in Bristol later this morning to collect a sharps box and needles so I'm ready to go. Hope you and the two heartbeats are all OK x

Beccaboo - no, I won't be telling my new employer about my treatment and will just take days as holiday saying I already had booked these before I started work. The difficulty is that I'm not currently sure what days I'll need to have off but I'm pretty sure transfer will be w/c 18 April so will just have to make up a white lie about needing to take a couple of days off that week but currently unsure which days x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amoeba, Sounds like a nice 2 weeks if you can sort out the nursery, how exciting. Any ideas of what you will paint it, any theme? Someone at work went for a jungle theme for their little boy, looked really good. xx

Hi LJH, you will be sleepy later then! Ah ok so you are having EC over there in this two weeks, I had remembered you mentioning May so that's so you can have the screening done and go back for ET. Keeping everything crossed it all goes to plan and this is your time. Keep safe and enjoy some time in the sun before EC.
xx

Hi Westies, Good luck for the DR stage. Hopefully the dates go to plan for ET. 
xx

Hello everyone else. xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh I hope you manage to catch up on some sleep later after your early start! good luck for your scan tomorrow, fx for some good follies x  

Beccaboo I hope your test tomorrow goes well & you don't have to wait too long for your scan   your plans for the weekend sound nice with some cooking & gentle walks although the weather forecast looks a bit rubbish at the moment! x  

Amoeba exciting that you are planning to decorate the nursery during the easter holidays x  

Sarah I hope pierre is getting stronger x  

Snowy great that lizzie did 6 hours sleep & that the feeding is going well, you must be a very proud mummy x  

Smileycat what a great reason to be cancelling your gym membership for!   I hope the wait for the 8 week scan goes quickly x  

Kalm well done for managing to get out on your first day alone with ethan, it sounds like you are doing really well x  

Lillie I hope the headaches have gone & you are doing ok, do you get you exam results soon? I really hope you pass after all the work you put in with everything else you were going through x  

Westies exciting that you are collecting your sharps box ready to start injections x  

Muchmore have you been doing any easter crafting projects or any more crocheting? there are so many cute ideas on pinterest, hope you have some nice plans for the weekend x  

Nickynack you haven't posted for a couple of days, I hope you are doing ok x  

Wildflower I hope you & rose will be having some chocolate over the weekend even if dh doesn't like it x  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok & have some nice plans for the easter weekend  

More stepping & playing with the power-plate at the gym last night followed by spinach & ricotta cannelloni & some lemon tart


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nursery is very small so white walls, the bedding is silver cross vintage blue which has boats and starfish on so have had a few canvases made with blue boats and stars on to decorate walls😀 X

Beccaboo everything crossed for tomorrow (not that you need it) and that scan isn't too far away xxx

Amy yey to the lemon tart  oh and obviously the stepping   xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies....

amoeba sounds like a nice easter break planned...hope u an jellybean are OK?

smiley congrats on twins hun so exciting...when is it next scan?

maisie glad ur scan went well too hub

Westies my cycle buddy hope u managed to pick up drugs up OK an good luck for first jab tomorrow....exciting times ahead I hope!! well done I  the job front (can't remember if I said that already) haha....blame the drugs!! 

Amy hun I wouldn't worry about the thyroid if everyone says it's fine...I am on a really low 25mg dose of levothyroxine am only because it shot up after the early m/c...if it hadn't had happened then I doubt I would have been given it! hope things are well with u??

Sarah....how's Pierre...not long till otd an I imagine will seem more real with a scan date etc!! 

lhj hope ur stims are going OK my other little cycle bud....

kalm glad u an ethan managed to get out...I've heard it gets better as they get a bit older.....obviously I have no idea!! onwards an upwards for u hun....u r pic is super cute by the way...

beccaboo good luck for 2nd test tomorrow am sure all will b fine!! 

snowy an nahla hope babies are behaving an ur OK x

nivkynack thinking of u an sending hugs....u definitely still need to here hun u are an amazing person an I credit to ur family...I know times are hard but hopefully when u speak with a counsellor u might feel like you can make sense of things  xx

hello to any1 I missed...

afm busy times....work is manic...dad has been unwell an life generally is busy....headache is on an off but could be drug to blame...af also made a second appearance which is annoying....I called the clinic as was worried but they seem to think it's normal?? (I started Dr on day1) exam results are Tuesday an am super stressed about them....scan is Monday an stressed about that too especially as I started bleeding again...not really sleeping an just generally moody!! my nieces are stopping 2nite too....hopefully they will go to bed at a good hour (ha chance would be a fine thing!!) also arranging a stag with my dh who is best man for my future bro in law ....hotel told me last week they made a mistake with the rooms an don't have enough....had to find another hotel for 25 stags!!!! soooo glad the end of the week is near!! 

anyway ramble over....Happy Easter my little chicks!! x

oh an purchased a new orange nail Polish!


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's

Nahla - Hi, thank you and yes double the love and double the work, but it will be worth it. Hope you and your LO's are well.

Snowy - yes,I will try to relax, I just seem to have one 2WW after another! Aw! great that Lizzie is sleeping and eating well now. Happy baby, happy mummy.

Beccaboo - Yeah the email was the icing the cake. It was my 6 week scan, I'll have another one at 8 weeks. Pleased your veggie tagine was well received. I always trick my DH with veggie meals lol! Your long weekend sounds lovely and relaxing, you're  ucky to live near a beach.  Good luck for a nice strong line tomorrow  (unless you do a CB test of course). Will you have a scan at 6 or 8 weeks? 

Amoeba - sounds like you have a busy hol planned sorting out the nursery - exciting!  I find that teachers are the best at decorating nurseries, I'm sure it will be lovely with the nautical theme. Make sure you make time to rest. Interesting that your friend with twins didn't have any symptoms either.

LJH - Hope you arrived in Sunny Alicante safely. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Good Friday so that's gotta be a good sign, right?  Keep up the positivity lovely and soak up the sunshine   I trust you've packed some orange accessories. I still have orange toenails.

Westies - Ah, sorry! Good luck for starting DR this weekend. How many weeks until ET?

Amy - hello lovely. Was jealous to read your update, I do miss the gym. i know, silly thing to be thinking about right now. Keep posting your gym updates with a few extra hot steps for me  

Lillie - Oh dear! Slow down hun you've got way to much on. Let your DH find the rooms for the stag do whilst you take care of your nieces. Divide and conquer and take one challenge at a time.  I'm sure scan will be fine, sometime these drugs play with your AF but it all balances out in the end, try not to worry, hard I know.  Best of luck for your exams results too! I'm sure you aced them. Yreally admire how hard you've worked whilst cycling. You're an inspiration. 

Sarah - Looking forward to reading your BFP update!

Nickynack - thinking of you  

Maisie - Hope you're feeling a bit better, have had some respite from the nausea and have time to relax this weekend. 

Hi to anyone I missed Wildflower, Muchmore, Kalm  

AFM,I'm looking forward to spending time with my family this weekend. Would love to share my news, but we won't until we're in the clear. I've arranged my LIT for next weds (ouch!) and have booked my 8 week scan for the following week.  I told my manager my news this week, he was very understanding (he knows about my MMC, but not IVF) as I stressed that I will need to be closely monitored. I was conscious that I'll need flexibility to work from home and time for appointments. It's relief to know that I don't need to sneak around or use my leave to make appointments. 

Have a lovely Easter.

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Smiley - great news about the positive conversation with your manager  Transfer is provisionally booked for w/c 18 April. As soon as I start Progynova (or know when I'm going to start it), I can book in my intralipids (CRGW) and also the Neupogen wash the day before transfer with Dr G x

Lillie - wow, what a busy time you're having! I hope things calm down for you soon. When is your transfer roughly? I just picked up a sharps box and some special needles for the Suprecur, no meds. I'm buying all my meds through Asda again as it's so much cheaper. Also, tomorrow is my last day of Norethisterone tablets. I start Suprecur injections on Saturday x

Amoeba - the nursery sounds lovely honey  x 

Amy - thanks  I love your gym and evening meal updates. What was tonight's? I also like to play on the power plate at the gym - don't really know what I'm doing but it makes me laugh. DH hates the sensation and thinks I'm bonkers as I just stand on it giggling at him  x

Thanks Beccaboo. How are you doing? x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## lillieb87

westies am thinking it's Friday as I have finished work for the week haha the drugs are making me very dopey this time round.....I work it out around the 18th April hun same week as u I think!

smiley...uwww poor u with those nasty injections but if they are protecting ur precious cargo am sure u will do anything! I have sorted the hotel issue...it was just annoying! thank u for ur nice words...I don't feel inspirational haha just trying to plod on liken we all do!! my weekend is going to consist of my land law unit BUT at least I have an excuse for some eggstra treats


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies  
Amy, yay for pasta and lemon tart. Yay for the gym too, but that gets a slightly less enthusiastic yay from me  I haven't had any time for crafting of late sadly but maybe this weekend ... 
Beccaboo all the best for that retest tomorrow. Here's hoping it becomes a proper official bfp  
Cara haven't heard from you for a while so I'm really hoping you've enjoyed Edinburgh and that life is feeling more Spring-like. 
Amoeba I absolutely love the sound of the nursery! So cute! 
Ljh so exciting that you're there and ready to go. All the very very best. 
Nickynack I hope you're making your way through the grief ok and that dp is being understanding and supportive too. Hang on in there Hun. 
Lillie ... Lots of clinics start cycles on CD21 to avoid the double period thing, but mine always got us to start dr on CD1, which always meant getting a second period. It means everything is working well so don't worry. I've even had baseline scans while still being mid-bleed, which is grim but the nurses don't seem phased at all. Basically so long as your lining is down below 5 mm they won't mind and they'll let you get going with stims ... Or that's how it always was for me anyway. 
Maisie I hope you're getting used to being PG and getting plugged into the nhs system  
Kalm I hope you and DP and Ethan are getting on ok and that the little outing was the first of many  
Sarah, not long now till Pierre gets big and fat  
Smiley I'm not sure I've said congrats on the two HBs yet! That is such wonderful wonderful news! 
Westies it always does feel exciting to get that sharps box doesn't it! All the best as you start dr on sat.
Wildflower I hope you have a good Easter planned out. Do you buy dh a non chocolate Easter gift  
Snowy, Nahla, goldie and Babycakes I hope you're all well and getting the odd bit of sleep. 
AFM it's been another busy week of work but I do have this weekend off, which will be glorious! It is my birthday on Saturday and our wedding anniversary on Sunday, so plenty of celebrating to do. I kicked of the birthday tonight by going to a local tea rooms which does a pudding club ... I went last year, as you may remember. This time my mum wanted to go so a few of us went together. It was amazing again, and I just about managed to taste all 7 puds


----------



## LJH80

Smiley - yes I have my collection of orange knickers, an orange cardi and of course orange toe nails which they jazzed up with some glitter this time! It's lovely and hot here, apparently going to be 26 today so after our scan we will go to the beach for a bit before coming back for an afternoon nap, I've been up since 5.30 this morning (4.30 UK time) so know I will be sleepy. I'm glad your manager is understanding, it's takes so much pressure off when they can support. It's still so exciting you have 2 babies in there eeek

Lillie I hope you get some time to relax this weekend, you need to be looked after and get some rest. I still have the headache from hell but hope it's a sign the drugs are doing something. Hope you are doing ok, are you still DR? 

Westies, hello to you too, how are you getting on? Is the suprecur for DR?

Ameoba - good luck with the nursery, nautical theme sounds lovely and I am sure you can get so many cute items for his room 

Sarah is OTD today or tomorrow? Can't wait to here your official BFP news xx

Amy well done on the stepping, you must have buns of steel!! I heard it's the best workout for a good bum and legs, I think I need to get myself on the stepper, oh and I've been thinking constantly about lemon tart since you mentioned it!

Beccaboo is your OTD today too? Another BFP coming our way, it's very exciting xxx

Nickynack, hello, I hope you are doing ok and have something nice planned for this weekend. Still thinking of you during this awful time xx

Kalm hope Ethan is being a good boy and you get out and about a bit more now. I haven't said it but also think the picture of you both is adorable 

Muchmore - pudding club and 7 puds...that sounds like my kind of night 😍 have a lovely birthday and anniversary, what a lovely weekend to celebrate over Easter, have a lovely time x

Hello to everyone else, I'm currently waiting for DH to wake up so we can have some breakfast on the balcony, I've already been up for 2hrs so will require a nap later on I think! First scan is in an hour and half and really excited/nervous to see how these follies are growing, I do feel a little bloated but haven't got my hopes up. I'll let you know how I get on. 

Hope you are all enjoying a sneaky Friday off and if not then big poo to work xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, 

Hi Amy, have you got the whole 4 days off for Easter, anything nice planned? Today me and DH are going for a walk on the beach but yes, Sunday and Monday look a bit miserable. 

Hi Lillie, sorry to hear your dad has been unwell. Like smiley says, you are like superwoman with cycling and exams too. Hope dr is going ok and yes I'm sure headaches is a dr sympto. 

Amoeba. Nautical sounds lovely, bet it will look great when finished.  

Hi smiley, ok so if that's your 6 weeks scan you are not much ahead of me as I am currently 5w2d. My clinic books in scans for 8 weeks so like you say it is one.2ww after another! Xx
Yay for nice managers, mine knew bout treatment but haven't asked yet the outcome so will try and wait a little bit longer unless my lady manager happens to ask but she's lovely. Actually il need time for scan so will mention it then. 

Westies, have you taken progynova tablets before? They start you off with one or two and I think at the end I was taking 8 a day! I felt like a rattle! You can space them out which my clinic suggested to stop any nausea symptoms. I'm doing fine thanks, glad for a long weekend even though only just had a week off! Xx

Muchmore, how lovely you have two things to celebrate at the weekend. Yes I do remember you doing pudding club, good work on tasting 7. It's sounds fun. Will you do anything Saturday and Sunday? Xx

Ljh, I had two OTD! Last Friday when I got my BFP then clinic won't book my scan until I test a week later to check its viable. Tested this morning and still all good  breakfast on the balcony sounds amazing. Good luck for scan. Xx

So yep tested again this morning on clinics advice and all looking good, two dark lines still so feeling happy. I am going to try and relax now, I have no tests in the house so going to resist buying any so I can just chill out about this now! I call my clinic Tuesday to book scan. 
I also have orange nail varnish, I've been wearing it since day one of DR and looks like il be wearing the colour for the next 8 months! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo great news xx 

LJH fx for scan and enjoy the sunshine xx

Westies 18th isn't that far 😊😊 xx

Lillie sorry to hear things are so hectic at moment, but you need to find time for yourself. Try not to stress over scan or results am sure they'll both be great xxx

Muchmore have a fab weekend celebrating xx

Sarah hope LFP becomes bfp on OTD - is that tomorrow?? Xx  

Hello to all the ccs and hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend xxx

Afm stupid body clock still thinks it's work day so been wakened since 530ish - refusing to get out of bed though so have been reading and kinda keep dozing back off. Not sure what plan is for today but mum wants new shoes so will probably head out to the shops - which will obviously mean looking at things for jellybean too 😊 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amoeba - that always happens to me on days off to - so annoying! Enjoy your shopping day and half term break x

Beccaboo - Fab news that the two lines are darker today - wahoo! Yes, I've taken Progynova before on both my LP fresh cycles. I seem to have been pretty lucky on all my cycles and not had any nasty side effects to any drugs (other than headaches before I realised I needed to up my water intake!). Hope the same will go for this cycle too! Enjoy your long weekend x

Hi everyone else. I hope you all have a good Friday 

AFM - off to work but the shop is open a slightly shorter day today and Monday, so we work a shorter shift but get paid for the hours we're contracted to work, which is nice  Just single time for me though. I'm looking forward to my day off Sunday and a lunch out with DH and family, followed by a party in the evening. I'm hoping my not drinking won't attract any unwanted comments but I have a good excuse with driving / working on Easter Monday hopefully x


----------



## Smileycat

Yay Beccaboo            Fantastic news! Come join us on the early pregnancy scans thread to help the 2WW fly by. Have a lovely weekend   x

LJH - sounds perfect and you certainly have enough orange!  I am so jealous. Could do with some beach time as I'm full of cold. FX for some nice growing follies. Let us know how you get on.

Westies - shame you're working today but at least its a shorter day and you have fun things to look forward to this weekend. Always better to be the chauffeur when you're not drinking, it comes in handy to avoid those nosey questions. 

Lillie - I LOVE land law, buy hey its my day job. Happy to help if you have any questions. Don't study too hard.

Amoeba - have  fun shopping!

x


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies - just a quick update as off to the beach now as its sweltering hot!!

We have 8 follies which is I think 2 more then we have had before, ranges are from 5-12 so need some work to get them all the same size, we got back Sunday and then I maybe start Orgalutran then or Tuesday - this apparently stabilises the follies so they all get to the same size. EC still pencilled for Friday unless we are somehow ready Wednesday but I don't think that will happen


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news on the scan result LJH  Enjoy your day at the beach. Sounds fab and just what you need. Good luck for the next scan on Sunday x


----------



## Smileycat

Fantastic start LJH! Enjoy the beach


----------



## Smileycat

Muchmore -mmmm... pudding club! I remember it from last year. Where is this heavenly place? Will you join your DH and celebrate your birthday for 12 days?? I think you should given its your birthday and wedding anniversary weekend.xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

LJH congratulations on having 8 follies & well done with the orangeness, I like the sound of the glitter on your nails   I have had my toe nails painted orange for a while in support of all the lovely cc's who have been having treatment   I hope you have a nice time relaxing on the beach x   

Lillie sorry to hear your dad has been unwell   it sounds like you have been super busy   I hope you had a nice time with your nieces & get chance to relax a bit over the weekend   fx for good news at your scan on Monday & with your exam results x  

Westies the power plate at my gym has a table of exercises next to it, I have been doing the core ones to try & help my stomach muscles which seem a bit rubbish since my surgery, I think giving up chocolate would probably help more but I'm not that committed!   I hope you have a nice weekend x  

Muchmore great that you have the weekend off   I remember the pudding club from last year, it sounds fab, well done for managing 7 puddings!   I hope you have a lovely weekend of birthday & anniversary celebrations   I look forwards to hearing about your next craft project, I am making a little felt mouse at the moment, not sure whether it will actually look like a mouse by the time I have finished it though! x  

Beccaboo congratulations on your second official bfp!   I am taking Tuesday off as it is my mums birthday so I have 5 days off   I hope you have had a nice walk on the beach, it has been lovely & sunny here today x  

Amoeba annoying that you work up early but it is still nice to be able to dose rather than get up for work   I hope you enjoy your shopping trip with your mum & that the nursery decorating goes well x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok x  

Cara I hope your trip away with dh went well x  

Wildflower I hope you are having a nice day off work, great that you get the benefit of a Friday bank holiday x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well x  

Maisie I hope you are feeling ok x  

Hello to all the other cc's I hope you are all having a lovely day 

I forgot to say I have booked project defrost, scratch is 12th april & Dr starts 13th. I promised a friend I would try to be positive about Olaf's chances when she messaged me to say she was thinking of me & my frostie when she was driving the other day & noticed the car number plate of the car overtaking her was K30 LAF, she thinks it was a sign!   sorry Lillie for copying with names   I'm pretty sure my frostie is a boy as it was slow to develop!  

I can't believe it is over a year since we all met, I think it is amazing how far we have all come & that we have been through so much together, I think it is lovely that we have staged in touch x  

Happy easter!


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH great news on the follicles; hope you enjoy afternoon at the beach xx

Amy yey to almost starting dr and everything crossed for Olaf xx 


Didn't buy jellybean anything whilst out today - looked and saw a few bits for 3-6mths but didn't buy;  mum didn't get shoes either! So really it ended up being a mooch about the ships and a spot of lunch followed by coffee and cake 😀😀 xx


----------



## wildflower

Happy Easter CCs

Sarah - looking forward to hearing that Pierre has upgraded to BFP status tomorrow x

Beccaboo - good to hear about your second test went well today. I hope you had a lovely day at the beach. 
I don't have any easter crafts planned but we may have to squeeze in an easter egg hunt this weekend 

MuchMore - what a lovely double celebration weekend. If 7 puddings is the aperitif of your celebrations I'm looking forward to hearing your update after the weekend is over!

LJH - hope you are having some very serene and beautiful days in spain and looking forward to hearing how it all goes. Great follies numbers to start things off! xxx

Amy - How exciting that you have some dates in the calendar. That really isn't very long away too yay!
I just wanted to echo LJH because it occurred to me just a day or two ago that you must indeed have the most amazing bum! 

Amoeba - I'm like that, it takes ages for my body clock to adjust. I was awake before 6 today too! I hope your holiday is very relaxing and also a bit productive.

IloveWesties - enjoy your days off. When does your new job start again? 

Smileycat - good luck keeping the news of twins from your family! Somehow I think they may guess. Good to hear your manager took the news well x

Lillie - I hope your land law weekend goes well! Ang you manage to squeeze in a bit of chill out time amongst your crazy business xxx

NickyNack - thinking of you (hugs) xxx 

KALM - hope you and the family enjoy the long weekend. 

Snowy - good to hear that meds are sorting out Lizzie's eating and the sleeping is better too. Sounds like progress!

Nahla - how are the twins doing? Hope your easter is good. 

Maisie - You are getting nearer to the 12 week milestone which is exciting  Btw you mentioned running 5k in less than 30mins, well that at the moment that is my only goal! (I'm getting there very slowly)

afm - We've had a lovely day enjoying the sunshine at a lovely adventure / farm park not far away. We were all quite grumpy in the morning so it was such a relief when we got out of the house and had a good fun day soaking up some rays. We ended the day at Pizza Express and all was good (sometimes trips to restuarants end in a tantrum OR no food gets eaten by the small one - so this was a success) 
The next few days we have plans to see family, its a bit unfortunate about the forecast rain but Rose will enjoy seeing her cousins anyway. 

Have a lovely long weekend everybody wherever you're at.
xxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello, just popping on to wish you all a happy Easter whatever you are up to. DH and I got back from our Edinburgh holiday today. It was a wonderful week and just what we needed! I had one day where I was feeling so anxious it was difficult but the rest of the time was lovely. Am back to work tomorrow and am working right through till mid Sunday. I do have Easter Monday off randomly so that'll be nice.
Enjoy all. Cx


----------



## IloveWesties

Cara - glad you had a wonderful week. Enjoy your time off on Sunday afternoon and Monday x

Wildflower - I'm only off Sunday honey! I worked today, am working all day tomorrow and am working Monday too. I finish on 1st and start my new job on 4th. Your day sounds perfect x

Amy - great that project defrost is booked in  I love the car registration sign too! Oh and my gym also has an instruction booklet with various exercises in it next to the power plates but I prefer to ignore that, stand on it and giggle  Really should take this gym lark more seriously but I'm a classes and swimming girl really x

Right, off to bed for me. I'm zonked - work was hectic today and the weather is predicted to be bad tomorrow which is usually a sign that we'll be even busier so need to get some sleep. Last Norethisterone tablet taken. Taking my first Suprecur injection tomorrow morning  x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi

Just a quick check in to bye for now, it's too difficult to be on here at the moment the pain is unbearable and I feel dead inside  

I'd like to thank you all for ur support and kind words and wish you all the luck I haven't had. 

Went to my cousin's wedding yesterday and managed to hold it together with a few near breakdowns but it was my cousin's day so I put my mask on and got through it with the support of my family. I'm left today feeling so, so low and just so sad it really isn't getting any easier and I can't imagine it will. 

My bucket is overflowing Muchmore and I really don't feel like I have any tears left to cry and jet feel numb now and empty. I'm going to try some hypnotherapy with a fertility specialist I have found but it is really pretty expensive - I know you have tried this Westies - does it actually work? 

So I will check in from time to time to see how ur all doing but it's just too painful at the moment.

So bye for now and good luck and much love to you all - you are all very special and lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - hopefully you'll pick this up before you go on your break (and I understand the need for a break and think it does you good sometimes to distance yourself from all things fertility). I have found hypnotherapy extremely helpful and personally, I found it a more positive experience than counselling as it helps you focus on the now and the future, rather than going over events in the past that you can't change. Fantastic that you've managed to find someone locally who specialises in fertility. Well done for making that step to book a session and I hope it gives you what you're looking for from it. Please do message me any time if you want to chat. Big hugs x


----------



## HelenGB

hey everyone, sorry i've been gone so long. I've been trying to hop on every now and then to have a quick catch up and always want to post, but i never know what to say.

there are far too many personals for me to even have a hope in catching up. But I feel the time is right for me to stop by and attempt to catch up with you lovely clems <3

first of all: 
i'm super sorry if ive missed any important news 

secondly: congratulations to all the new mummies and congratulations to all the recent BFPs. (and you sarah with your LFP  a line is a line!!)

*hugs Nicky* I am so sorry hun, I really really am, ive been reading all your posts since your ******** post and literally i cry every time, i am devastated for you, i wish i could make it all better for you (and all my other sweet clems). If you EVER need someone to talk to just send me a ******** message, i'll always be here for you hun, i completely understand your needing to take a break, I did and I do feel a bit better for it. Hopefully you'll be back before long *hugs*


AFM not much to report, got an appt 2 weeks tues with dietician this bariatric surgery  path is not a short one -__-


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello ladies!
Nickynack I echo what westies said ... A break may be just what you need. But if you do need to chat to any of us, either on here or by PM, don't hesitate, will you. The bucket will feel like complete chaos for a bit, but I promise you it will get easier in the end. But it'll feel tough for a good while yet. I'm so glad you're looking into getting help and support. That is wise. 
Helen I was so so chuffed to hear from you! I think of you often and miss hearing from you, but I do get the need to be away from all this sometimes. I thought of you so much when I was at Harry Potter world in Florida in Jan. It was amazing and I absolutely loved it  
Amy hoorah for having dates booked in! One step closer, lovely lady. 
Beccaboo congrats on the official bfp  
Right, it's 9 minutes into my birthday and I need to go to sleep. Have a lovely Saturday, Clems.  I shall mostly be eating I think ... Breakfast with dh, cake with friends and then Indian takeaway with more friends ... And more cake  
Oh and I forgot to say: I had a St Clements hot cross bun today and thought of you all


----------



## IloveWesties

Happy Birthday MuchMore   I hope you have a wonderful day xx


----------



## wildflower

Just wanted to wish all the best to Helen and NickyNack,we may not hear from you guys for a while but you'll always be cc's and we will be thinking of you and hoping for positive things. 

Cara - good to hear your holiday was good, hope you are doing ok.

xxx


----------



## LJH80

I'll echo what other people have said, we are all ccs and always will be, I have taken breaks over the past year but always find myself back. You are a wonderful support and have grown to be friends. Nickynack we will be here when you are ready to return. I hope you manage to find some of the right help you need and take time to heal xxx


----------



## HelenGB

Muchmore!!

its so nice to catch up with everyone. I wish I could go to HP world again *sigh* it was so much fun!!! I'm glad you had a great time!

I'm booking another holiday to Tenerife today, going down to Brighton to see my sister and we are booking to go together, I feel like I need a break from this place & DH.


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore happy birthday!     I hope you are having a lovely day & eating plenty of cake & nice treats x  

Nickynack well done for getting through your cousins wedding   I am so very sorry that you are going through such a sad time at the moment, I really hope that the hypnotherapy helps, I like what Westies said about it looking towards the future rather than the past   I really hope that in time the pain eases, we are all here for you x  

Helen it is good to hear from you, I hope you have a nice time with your sister in Brighton & find a nice holiday to look forwards to x  

Westies I hope the first injection goes well today x  

Sarah I hope Pierre has become a bfp today x  

Cara great that you & dh enjoyed Edinburgh, I hope your return to work isn't too busy x  

Wildflower it sounds like you had a lovely day out yesterday & great that the trip to pizza express went well, I am a big fan of their dough balls   sadly I don't think my bum is amazing due to chocolate & treats!  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x


----------



## Beccaboo

Muchmore, happy birthday.  
Hope you are having a fab day filled with lots of nice things. Xx

Nickynack, take that break my lovely and I hope in time the pain heals and you can focus on your next steps. Be lovely to see you back when you are ready. Xx

Helen, lovely to see you back.   Have you booked that holiday to Tenerife? I remember you saying about the surgery, is it still a route you are going down? Xx

Westies, how was the first injection? Hope work wasn't too busy. Least you get to put your feet up tomorrow. Xx

Amy, lucky you having 5 days off.  glad you have made plans for project defrost too, that brilliant you will be starting again. A shame you have to go through the scratch again but I like to think it helped with me this time. I know, a year since we all met, crazy hey. I started my first cycle DR on April 1st! Xx

Ljh, brilliant work on the follies. Be great if they all develop at the same rate so they are similar sizes, all looks really promising. I imagine you are making most of the sun and the beach right now! Xx

Smiley, I didn't know there was a pregnancy scan wait thread. I joined the BFP board for November/December although was pretty scared to post on it unless I jinxed things! Xx

Cara, I'm glad you had a lovely week in Edinburgh, xx

Wildflower, so jealous of your running, I so miss it. Sounds like a great day was had yesterday and yummy pizza express, one of my favourites.

Maisie, how are you? Xx

Hello everyone else. Had a little stroll on the beach yesterday morning which made me so tired and drained I had to come home for a sleep for 2 hrs! I also realised I've gone of coffee and hot drinks, herbal teas I've been drinking, it's been looking that way most of last week and then yesterday's coffee was just not enjoyable. We had fish and chips in the evening for tea as all I fancied was salty chips with loads of vinegar! I'm taking these as good signs. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Happy  birthday Muchmore xx     Hope you have a fab day xx

Nickynack sending hugs     And to let you know we'll all be here for you when you feel strong enough to return xxx 

Helen nice to see you back   will surgery be an option and would you go down that route? Hope you get a nice holiday booked xx

Westies hope first injection wasn't ok bad and that he shop wasn't too busy today xx

Beccaboo glad you had nice time at beach. I went off coffee in early days but was able to drink tea but last 4/5 weeks I've gone off tea but able to drink coffee - food wise I quickly went off eggs and sausages and still can't eat them! Always a good sign when food aversions happen xx

Maisie how you doing, did you manage to book mw appt? Xx

Cara glad you had a lively week in Edinburgh xx

Wildflower sounds like you had a great day out yesterday, love pizza express too xx

Sarah how did Pierre do today? Hoping it is bfp xx

Hello to everyone else and hope you all have a fab  Easter xxx 

AFM went out for drive today - Helmsley to Scarborough to Whitby and back to Durham! Am a bit tired and sore but did buy 2 more outfits for jellybean in Whitby ☺💙 Went for fish & chip lunch, but I don't eat fish (parents love fish and closest restaurant was a f&c one so we went there) and only other option was sausages - jellybean won't let me eat them 😔 So had to convince staff  to give me an adults portion of the kids chicken nuggets 😛 Now relaxing on sofa before the first day of 'operation clear out' begins tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nickynack - sending hugs your way. 

Muchmore - Happy Birthday! Enjoy lots of cake.

Sarah - how's Pierre doing?

Helen - good to hear from you! 

LJH - sounds like a good number of follies. Hope you're enjoying the trip as well.

Beccaboo - once you feel a bit more relaxed about the pregnancy definitely join the BFP threads. I've found them so useful in the pregnancy and early days of motherhood.
I also went off tea/ coffee for my whole pregnancy so that sounds like a good sign.
Luckily my love of tea returned after Lizzie's birth!

Amoeba - I always want children's meals as I love that kind of food so well done persuading them to give you that!

Hi to everyone else and Happy Easter!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Time for a catch up, hiya all. 

NickyNack - I'm not sure you'll read this since you said you'd be taking a break but if you're still reading at any point, I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and love. You are a wonderful person and you deserve happiness  I know that you will be happy again but I understand that you need time to heal.

Happy birthday MuchMore! Hope you've had a great one.

Snowy white -  Hope you and Lizzie are both doing well. She must be growing so much.

Amoeba - I love chicken nuggets! Sounds like a great lunch out and a busy day.

Beccaboo - Jealous of your two-hour nap and salty chips. I seem to be wanting nothing but salt already. I'm so happy we'll be pregnant together. 

Helen - Lovely to hear from you. Hope your appointment with the dietician goes well. The road is frustratingly long, isn't it? 

Cara - Have a lovely Easter, hope you get some time to spend with family on Monday.

wildflower - Sounds like a lovely family day out  I love Pizza Express too. Well done Rose for being so good! Have a fab weekend with the rest of your family too.

Amy - How exciting to have some dates booked in. I have everything crossed for a healthy little embryo for your transfer! I feel like I should tell you that the freezing process has vastly improved since mine were frozen in 2013 and the thaw rate is so much better now according to my clinic. We're rooting for you Olaf!

LJH - Great news on your progress so far, hope you're enjoying some relaxation and sunshine at the same time. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Nahla - Hope you, DS and the twins are doing well.

Kalm - How are you and Ethan doing?

lillie - Thank you for your lovely PMs! Wishing you luck for your scan on Mon, hopefully you can leave horrible DR behind.

Happy Easter everyone!   

So LFP became BFP this morning; well done Pierre! I wanted to thank you all so much for your congratulations and support over the last (almost) year, especially those of you having a difficult time or cycling again. I think it's wonderful how lovely you are, putting aside your own feelings to celebrate the success of others. *tear* We are over the moon and feeling very, very lucky to have come this far. I phoned the clinic to let them know and they've arranged another cyclogest prescription for me but I have to phone again on Tue when the private secretary is in to book an early scan.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Whoop whoop Sarah and Pierre     xxx


----------



## KALM

Sarah, so pleased and happy for you that A will have a little brother or sister in 8-9 months  out of interest does the guy who donated the sperm find out when a treatment is successful? Or only if he wanted to know?

Wildflower.. Ooh you got me thinking about pizza express dough balls! I love those. Hope you have been having a good family Easter.

Ljh, I'm feeling very jealous of your beach time in the sunshine.. The thought of walking along the warm sand with the heat of the sun on my body, and feeling nicely relaxed and in holiday mode.. Ahhh  I guess yours is not quite holiday mode with the treatment, but Im glad it's going well and you are in a lovely place for it.

Helen, lovely to see you back. 

Nicky, I guess you might not be reading, but   If so and totally understand the need for a break.

Muchmore.. Many happy returns of the day, and for a fab wedding anniversary tomorrow. Great timing with the long weekend to celebrate it! Did you feel OK after pudding club? About once a year we do a pudding club Sunday with friends, each bringing one pudding. There are usually about 8 and after just a little if each I usually feel a bit blurgh from the sugar rush! Last year for that reason I took a sugar free cheesecake (which was voted 2nd place!).

Amoeba, glad you had a fun day out and managed to persuade the restaurant to give you chicken nuggets 

Westies, I hope work wasn't too tiring today and yay for treatment progress!

Cara, I'm glad Edinburgh was a lovely break.

Beccaboo.. Ah for a 2 hour nap! Make the most of all the naps over the next 8 months believe me 

Maisie, hope you are ok and nausea is keeping as much at bay as possible.

Amy, the car reg made me smile! Definately a good sign 

Ethan and I are ok. He was extremely overtired and cranky yesterday which was very draining, but thankfully better today. Saying that, he is upstairs screeching at daddy that he doesn't want to sleep.. When we know he does as he keeps yawning. He just hates to miss out on things! 

Happy Easter all, and hi to those I missed personals for.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think the donor can find out the number of children born as a result of his donation along with their gender and year of birth. I don't know if this information is given or whether he has to ask. From his interview/extended profile, he sounded interested in knowing future children so I would think perhaps he might ask at some point if he hasn't already. 

Oh Kalm, poor daddy  hope the little man realises it's bedtime soon.


----------



## Smileycat

Yay! Congratulations Sarah!     That is brilliant news. 

Happy happy birthday Muchmore      and happy anniversary for tomorrow, Look forward to reading how you celebrated.

Lillie - Hope the studying is going well and you've had some fun away from the land law books. wishing you the best of luck for your scan on Monday.

LJH - I trust the weather in Alicante is gorgeous and that you had a lovely day at the beach. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Amy - So pleased you have a date to start project defrost for Olaf, only a couple of weeks away- eek!

Wildflower - hope you're having a lovely time with your family and that Rosie's having fun catching up with her cousins. 

Cara - Hope you're keeping well. Lovely to read you had a nice time in Edinburgh. Hope you have something nice planned for your day off on Monday.

Nickynack - In case you're still reading, just wanted to say that you are in my thoughts. Sending you lots of love and strength  

Helen - hi there! lovely to hear from you! Please keep us posted on your plans. 

Beccaboo - all very good signs hun, especially the tiredness. I'm enjoying my daily naps. Well done! I'm too scared to join the due date thread, but will join after my 12 week scan. 

Kalm - Aw! Poor Ethan and daddy. Hope he tires out soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the weekend.

xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone  
Many thanks for all the birthday wishes  I had a lovely day full of food and people  I am weary now but it was fun. 
Sarah big big big congrats on Pierre! I am so thrilled for you  there really is no rhyme or reason to embryo quality stuff is there! Good for Pierre ... Or Pierrina, if she turns out to be team pink  
Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Sorry to disappear for a few days, I have just been so tired…. 

Nickynack I am not sure you will see this but just to say I have been thinking of you and hope that you will find a way through this, and sending lots of love. Would love to hear how you are doing anytime you feel able to give us an update.    

Amoeba your nursery sounds beautiful. I have never been that organised! And your drive to Whitby sounds lovely. Hope the weather was good for you. We had a really nice holiday up there one year. 

Happy birthday and happy anniversary Muchmore! Hope you have had a wonderful weekend. Happy Easter as well!    

Kalm I sympathise about the sleep. My daughter has always been a bad sleeper and yes I think it’s because she hates to miss out if she thinks there is anything going on. There is also a well known thing of evening crying between about six and 12 weeks so that’s something to look forward to!! Hope you are having lots of wonderful mummy moments too.

Beccaboo sorry you are so tired. It’s amazing how something so small can be so exhausting! I’m sure it is a good sign, also the funny food preferences. I am off coffee as well. 

Amy I am so pleased you have your dates for project defrost, that is very exciting!   I love your profile pic, very cute.

Lillie I hope that your weekend of land law is going well! Good luck for your scan on Mon and exam results on Tue.    Hope the rest of the week is a bit calmer for you.

LJH that is great news about the follies, hope they keep growing nicely and that meanwhile you can relax and enjoy the sunshine.  

Sarah, many many congratulations on your BFP with Pierre!     It is a long road to get to this point so I hope all goes smoothly for you from now on.

Wildflower I hope that you are enjoying your weekend with family despite the weather. It is pretty terrible here…

Welcome back from Edinburgh Cara, I’m glad that you had a good break. 

Welcome back Helen! Lovely to hear from you again. Hope you manage to get a break sorted out soon. And sorry that it is going to be a while for you before you can try another FET. It may not be much consolation but you do have time on your side and lots of frosties – I never managed any. I’m sure you are going to get there xxxx 

As for me, a couple of days ago I meant to come on and say Newsflash! I managed to stay up after 8pm and have dinner like a normal person, after a week of (very) early nights, but it was back to 8pm bedtime last night. Hopefully the tiredness will pass…. Still feeling quite nauseous but I have eaten some chocolate so I guess that’s something! 

Hello Smileycat, Westies, Snowy and anyone else I missed. Happy Easter to all the CCs!


----------



## HelenGB

Hiya, holiday all booked to Tenerife in June, I cannot wait. It'll be nice to have a break from DH as much as everything else, things have been quite tense atm, but I think a lot of that is down to the state of the house while we redo the bathroom, you cannot walk into any room wihtout almost tripping over somethingg or other and there is currently a newly assembled toilet in mmy office -_-

in addition to all this the dog was poorly yesterday so we had to take him the emergency vets today, so thats cost a bomb 

yea in regards to the surgery my clinic think its a good idea, so i'm just going to see what happens at this tier 3 thing, I have to go to 12 weeks of 'treatment' before they can decide if i am suitable for the surgery or if i can doi it on my own, so i guess ill just have to wait and see what they say at the end of it all.

I know i've already said it elsewhere, but i am super happy for you Sarah on your   I wish you the best 9 months ever!! and also only good times following on from that <3

hugs all round, feels so nice to be back


----------



## maisie2012

hugs back Helen, hope the bathroom is finished soon! that stuff can be stressful. Also hope your poor dog is feeling better today.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Helen you have my sympathies as been there with renovations and it's a nightmare when everything is upside down   Hope your dog is feeling better xx

Hello to everyone and hope you've all had a fab Easter Sunday xxx

Well managed to fill 15 bin bags and moved all the non- nursery/baby related items from the room. The only thing left is a chair, that a friend is collecting and an extension cable which is currently tacked around the skirting board. Mum thinks she might get the gloss painting done wed/thu then my friend can do the walls - mum doesn't do ladders! Before any painting starts all the baby/nursery bits need to come out but that won't take long...so a very productive day. Topped off by receiving a large mini eggs Easter egg and a little milky bar rabbit for jellybean 😊💙 xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi everyone, thanks for wishing us lots of luck, update on our scan yesterday was quite disappointing. From having 8 in the running Friday we now only seem to have 5 which are viable. My hormone levels weren't quite where they needed to be either so I was held off starting Ugalutan for 24hrs. I am nervous as I know the fewer I get the less chance of fertilisation (out of my precious 2 cycles I produced a total of 8 eggs and only 1 fertilised) and also then to get these to blasto and then through PGS the battle just seems very uphill at the moment, I had a very down day yesterday from feeling good Friday and spent the day moping around and being in a mood, but I've had a good sleep last night and feel ready to be positive again. This orgalutran is meant to be amazing for getting the eggs ready so I am hoping the next few days are good. 

Sorry lack of personals this morning we are just on our way out so won't have wifi, will try to catch up later but hope you are all having a lovely extended weekend x


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH sorry to hear scan wasn't as positive but don't lose that pma!     I was on orgalutran during all my cycles and although the most eggs I got was 4 I always had some fertilise so keep faith in the drugs and those follies xxxxx


----------



## Smileycat

LJH- As wise Amoeba says, keep your faith in the drugs and the close monitoring of your new clinic. I know its often repeated, but remember, it s quality over quantity and you've prepared well for this cycle. The changes you've made will certainly make a difference to the result. Sending positive vibes hun. Have a good day today.


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck for your scan today Lillie xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie good luck for your scan today & exam results tomorrow, really hope you get good news x  

Ljh sorry to hear the scan didn't go as well yesterday but with the changes to your protocol hopefully those follies will produce some top quality eggs   Surround yourself in orange & keep up the pma, you can do this x  

Helen sorry to hear your dog has been unwell, I hope it is getting better now, great that you have your holiday booked as something to look forwards to x  

Maisie well done for managing some chocolate, I hope the tiredness eases soon   I think my old Labrador just humours me when I dress he up in seasonal items!  

Muchmore I'm pleased you had a nice birthday with good food & nice people, I hope you had a lovely anniversary yesterday too x  

Smileycat are the stingy injections this week? I hope they go well & the wait til your 8 week scan passes quickly x  

Kalm it must be very cute hearing Ethan with his daddy even if there is a bit of screeching involved x  

Beccaboo I hope you are feeling ok & getting plenty of rest, exciting that you you can book your scan tomorrow x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well, do you have to phone to book a scan now too? x  

Amoeba it sounds like you have had a productive time time x  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you have all had a lovely weekend & eaten plenty of chocolate  

I made it to the gym yesterday then came home & dipped giant white chocolate buttons in a cup of tea which were very good


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone.  

LJH sorry to hear you had a difficult day or two. Hope you can try to stay hopeful and enjoy the sunshine. I have always had low egg numbers and both my successful outcomes (well fingers crossed for number two anyway) have been day three transfers, we never had much luck getting blasts in the lab. I am sure your new clinic will want to do the best they can for you as well. Hope today is a good day xxx

Lillie how was your scan? Good I hope xxx


----------



## KALM

Amy, I just clocked your profile pic.. Hilarious! And I'm afraid it's not a "bit" of screeching, we have a LOT of screeching going on. It's not been a great weekend, but now we are on a mission to get Ethan on a better sleeping schedule and to self settle. We at least had a better night last night and I feel more human today, yesterday was my worst day yet. 

Ljh, sorry you lost your PMA, hope it is on its way back. I can't remember why you needed the PGD? 

Lillie, hope all is well with you. Fx for good exam results tomorrow, you deserve it after all your hard work and dedication.

Amoeba.. Hope you will be trying to steer clear of the paint fumes when your mum/friend are painting the nursery?. I went to my brothers for the weekend when my DP was finishing some gloss painting when I was pregnant. We're the 15 bin bags stuff to chuck out (if so, impressive!), or just to move to find new homes for.

Helen, sorry things a bit tense with your DP. How is your pooch today?

Hi to everyone else.. Never enough time to do many personals I'm afraid!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm the bin bags were stuff to throw out! Everything else we found new 'hiding' places for! My mum is glossing whilst I am out at doctors and a friends and when friend does the emulsion I will most likely go out too. Pleased Ethan had a better night last night, and fingers crossed this gets even better xxx

Lillie hope scan went well xx

Amy the white choc buttons I could cope with but not dipped in tea 😖 probably as I can't drink tea at moment 😜 X

Hope you are all doing ok xxx  

I was really good and didn't open Easter egg or even  jellybean's chocolate bunny yesterday but feel the chocolate pulling me in 🍫 So may be opened soon xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, hope you had a lovely Easter. 

Amoeba, you said you bought some travel sickness bands from boots, do you know what ones they are called? 

Sorry no personals, I really hate moaning especially when I feel so lucky to be pregnant but I've progressively felt more nausea since Friday and all night it was me and the sick bowl. I never imagined feeling like this as I'm never usually ill! Still wondering whether to drag myself into work as hate calling in sick but there is no let up with the nausea, it's constant. 😢 Xx

Hope you all have good days xx


----------



## lillieb87

morning ladies...

beccaboo poor u huni...stay at home and chill if ur not feeling fab xx

ameoba well done on the clear out! I need to have one but am sooo tired atm hope ur enjoying ur school hols

Amy whoop whoop u have dates in place exciting times....Olaf is sat waiting hehe

smiley is it ur horrid injections tomorrow?? hope things are well xx

maisie hope ur OK too hun xx

wildflower did u enjoy easter with rose? lots of eggs I hope!!

Sarah let us know when u have ur scan booked!!

ljh hope ur enjoying the sunshine hun an sorry u felt disappointed by your scan....it only takes one!

much more how are u? hope u had a rest over easter an a lovely treat filled birthday?

Westies how are u feeling hun? how's the Dr?

cara glad u had a nice break did u do anything on ur Monday off?

afm scan went well and moved onto prognova next scan 8th April....exam results at 12 noon and physically feel sick! I had a horrid sleep dreaming I had failed! I know I haven't passed as 2 good things at once definitely don't happen to me!! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello ladies just a quick-ish post with a few personals as looking at a screen isn't good atm.

Good luck Lillie on your exam results 🍀 Also, yey to the scan and being given the go ahead to move to the next stage 😊 I'm on Synarel injections and they seem to be a more intense version of the nasal spray that I've used on both my fresh cycles, which means I'm getting more severe side effects than I've had before. We've been really short staffed at work due to sickness and bereavement so I didn't want to let them down and just battled through going in on Friday, Saturday and yesterday. Easter Sunday was spent mostly in bed but when not asleep, I was either getting hot flushes, feeling dizzy or rushing to the bathroom with D&V. Lovely! First Easter Day ever where I didn't consume any chocolate! Drinking LOADS of water and just have a constant dull headache now. AF arrived this morning and my first scan is Thursday morning. Will update after that x

LJH - thinking of you. When's your next scan/appointment? Good luck 🍀 x

Helen - fab to have a holiday booked. Tenerife in June will be scorchio!   How's your dog doing honey? x

Right, that's it for me for now, will update after my scan on Thursday x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo the bands were boots own brand travel sickness bands. I would stay off work today and chill/rest and hope the nausea eases xx

Lillie great news on scan and everything crossed for the exam results at 12 (sure they will be fine!!)   Xx

Westies sorry to hear you're suffering due to the drugs, but maybe this is a good sign   🤔🤔 hope the effects ease for you xx


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo - do go to the doctors if your nausea is making life impossible. I know after thalidomide there is a general feeling that drugs for ms will cause harm but there are some very safe medications you can take (if you can keep them down). My SIL is a gp and took meds for nausea in her pregnancies. Your doctor should be able to advise.
I hope the bands work though! Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie great news that the scan went well   wishing you lots of luck for your exam results today, you deserve lots of good things to happen to you x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear about the morning sickness, I would stay home & rest if you feel rough, I hope the anti sickness band work, I know my sister used to find ginger biscuits helped her x  

Westies sorry you have been feeling rough, good luck for your scan on Thursday x  

Kalm sorry to hear there was a lot of screeching & you had a difficult Sunday   good luck with the sleeping & self settling, I'm sure that will make a massive difference, I hope you had a good night last night & are still feeling human x  

Ljh do you have another scan today? I hope your follies are doing well x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## IloveWesties

In case any of you are planning or considering an egg donation cycle, you may wish to enter this draw to win a free cycle with IVF Spain x : 

www.fertilityroad.com/fertility-journey/egg-donation-treatment-11816/?utm_source=Subscribers&utm_campaign=350413e405-IVF_Spain_20163_29_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c5a9d0fd94-350413e405-303508633


----------



## maisie2012

Beccaboo so sorry you are feeling terrible. I really sympathise and I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to complain.   Different things work for different people but I find eating at regular intervals seems to reduce the nausea levels. Also I find that I notice it more when I sit around thinking about it than when I just try to get on with some activity whether it's work or something else. I don't think I necessarily feel any better, I just get distracted from it, which seems to help. Really hope you start to feel better soon but anyway it is for the best possible reason and probably means a very healthy pregnancy! 

Westies sorry to hear you are feeling unwell too! Well done for battling through at work. Hope you can take it easy when you get home, anyway. xxxx

Lillie I'm glad your scan was good, will be anxiously watching for an exam results update!   

Amy I need a gym/pudding update....

AFM I am getting on with some work today, working at home so doing a bit of sorting out as well. Still feeling quite sick but I can manage ok. Have my first appointment with the midwife tomorrow but it's only a telephone one. Still quite anxious despite positive scans but I know the chances of everything going ok go up the more days and weeks that pass.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## lillieb87

Just a quick one from me...I passed!! yey! I passed with merit too!! x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Whoop whoop Lillie, well done xx    

Maisie I am at 20w and still anxious! Hope mw appt goes well tomorrow strange that it's a telephone one though; my first took about 50mins with lots of form filling and signing and blood/urine tests etc. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Well done lillie! Knew you could do it!  Great news on your scan too. 

I'm booked in for our early scan on the 12th April


----------



## maisie2012

Yay Lillie well done!     
Good for you especially when you have so much else going on.

Good luck for your scan Sarah, not too long to wait now.


----------



## wildflower

Well done Lillie!!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah good luck for scan and 12th isn't long away ☺☺...I have antenatal that day, no scan but going to try and get them to give me one 🤔 Xx


----------



## Amy76

Well done Lillie that is great news & so well deserved x     

Sarah great that you have a date for your scan, it's the same day as my scratch x  

Maisie hearing how rough people seem to be feeling it seems wrong to post about gyming & treats, although I have just had a slice of homemade coffee cake which I made for my mums birthday today!


----------



## LJH80

Yay congrats lillie, passing with a merit whilst going through IVF is amazing xx

Afm - scan earlier today and follies still taking their time, 3 are the right size but another 3 may be ready any day now, I am back in tomorrow for another scan and ec will either be Friday or Saturday now.


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH yey to the other 3 coming up behind... Ec not that far off now 😊 Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, slow and steady growth on the follies, that's what they say don't they?! Good luck for tomorrow's scan and fx for a Friday or Saturday EC, can't believe how quick it's come round. Xx

Amy, you can keep your treat!! I have stayed at home, it's taken me until now to feel a bit more human again but I'm waiting for it to strike again. It's hard when I'm not an ill person it's knocked me for six! Xx

Amoeba, thanks for the update on travel bands. DH is working today so sent him out on his lunch break to get me them. Hope they give me some relief. Xx

Sarah, brilliant you have scan booked, my clinic were able to get me in on the 13th so two weeks tomorrow, that will be exactly 8 weeks for me. Exciting and nervous although my symptoms are certainly reassuring me, is it one or two though! Eeek, I reckon with the sickness it's got to be troublesome twins! Hehe xx

Lillie, yippee brilliant news, you are amazing. Xx

Hi Maisie, thanks, I just couldn't bring myself to go to work today, I think it was the horrendous night aswell that didn't help. I'm trying to eat but just totally gone off food. Just now managed half a bread roll! I will definitely try and make an effort to get up and go into work tomorrow and see how I go, I'm just so scared of not making it to the toilets in time or reaching at my desk! Xx
Hope the call with your midwife goes well tomorrow. Xx

Hi wildflower, yes I will book an appointment of it really doesn't ease. Xx

Hi Westies, sorry you've been feeling poorly too and well done for working through it. I hope you feel better soon as it's just rubbish being ill. Good luck for Thursday's scan. 

Snowy, lovely to hear from you. Glad all is well with you. Xx

Kalm, glad you are well and hope each day gets easier with Ethan. Xx

Hi smiley, hope you are well. 

Afm feeling better (first time in 5 days!) DH has been given a shopping list of travel bands, a bread roll and foxes glacier fruity sweets! Random shopping list. I'm sure I can sleep in the travel bands so hope they help me in the night when it seems to be worse. As I said to Sarah, my scan is booked in for the 13th April. Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Yay Lillie! Congratulations!     You are a wonder woman. I've said it before and I 'll say it again, YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION!  Pleased your scan went well too! You're on a roll hun    All is well with me, thanks for asking. LIT aka stingy injections tomorrow...

Beccaboo - poor you, sounds awful, but glad you're feeling a little better. Strange that you have twilight sickness. Are you eating before you go to bed?  Are you getting enough rest? Hope it eases up soon  . On a positive note, not long until your scan when you find out if there is one or two in there  

Amy - homemade coffee cake yum! Hope your mum has a lovely birthday.  Less than two weeks until the start of Project defrost for you - eek! Thank for your well wishes for LIT tomorrow (btw well remembered!).  Sarah made the good point that I must remember that I'm having the LIT for the babies and that will help me get through it. 

LJH - Brilliant news! FX for tomorrow's scan. Keep up the PMA!

Sarah - how exciting to have your scan booked! Hope the time flies by. How are you feeling?

Maisie - sorry you're still suffering too hun   Good luck for your mw call tomorrow. You've had a few scans now and I'm sure everything is fine, but understand that it's a worrying time. How many weeks are you now?

Westies - sorry you're been unwell too. Hopefully the duvet day helped. Not long until your first scan! Good luck hun!

Kalm - I'm really impressed that you find time to post and support us when you have a new born to take care of. FX for the new sleep schedule. My friend started it at 6 weeks, she was initially reluctant and said it was really hard at first to leave her son to cry. Her son eventually learnt to self settle, over a period of three weeks, and she was overjoyed to regain some control in her life.

HI to everyone else. Hope the first day back at work wasn't too painful.

AFM, I am finally beginning to feel pregnant. No MS, but I have waves of nausea and I have sore (.)(.)  I'm struggling to do up my jeans and I think I have a little bump, or it could be bloat, either way I'm bigger! I know i'm mad to want MS but it just reassures me until my next scan.  I have LIT tomorrow - hurrah...! I'm looking forward to my 8 week scan next Tuesday and my midwife appointment next Friday, when it will become real. The risk of MC greatly reduces following the 8 week scan.   So pleased I told my manager as I will be working from home as much as I can to make my appointments and I don't want to deal with nosey pple.

Have a great day CC's!
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I slept in the bands for a few days and then would wake up in middle of night to remove them (not the most comfortable) but had to put them back on as soon as woke up - but from 9w didn't need them. Between 6w and 9w was my worst time of nausea xx


Smiley yey to some symptoms - however slight thy might be. I was out my normal size jeans within a few weeks and wearing my mums bigger sized ones but been in maternity clothes from about 10.5w! Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hi everyone  
Lillie, massive massive congratulations for the exam results. That is amazing  considering all you've had going on  
Ljh good work on growing those follies. Given that they can grow anything up to 2 mm a day, a Friday or Saturday EC gives the other few plenty of time to catch up. Don't lose heart ... You're in the best place giving yourself the best chance. 
Beccaboo awwww poor you! No matter how hard a journey you have had to get to this point, nausea is always horrid. And the anxiety that goes with it is difficult too ... being worried you won't get to the loo in time etc. Try and relax and take it easy for a few days and give your brain chance to catch up. That way you'll get more used to the feelings and work out what helps. It may just be your body making you slow everything down, so don't fight it will you. 
Sarah great news on the scan date  
Maisie I hope the midwife appointment goes well. 
Smiley I'll be thinking of you and the stingy injections tomorrow. I hope they don't hurt as much. 
Westies that sounds like the down reg from hell!!! I hope it eases soon. 
Amy the coffee cake sounds divine  I am still working my way through cake and chocolates from my birthday, our anniversary and Easter! And no gym to compensate with either  
Amoeba I'm glad the sorting has gone well. I love that kind of job, and doing it for your nursery must be super wonderful  

AFM thanks for the good wishes ladies. It was a lovely weekend of eating and walking the dogs and watching telly and more eating 
It's a quiet week at work this week too so that's nice. I also ate several St Clements hot cross buns and thought of you all


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning. 

Amoeba, thanks for the tip on the travel sickness bands. Although the nausea hasn't totally disappeared I wore them all night and it's the first night since Friday that I slept through.  Whether it was the bands that helped or I just had a good night who knows but hopefully they are giving me relief as feel better today too. Today mainly feel washed out and I still can't stomach food other than plain bread roll and ready salted crisps. Worried I'm not getting nutrients but can't stomach anything else. Xx
More nursery sorting plans for you today?  xx 

Muchmore, I think you're right, it's understanding what brings the nausea on and what I can and can't stomach. I've been resting loads and that has helped. Xx
Glad you had a lovely weekend of celebrations, lovely it was on a long weekend too. Xx

Hi smiley, yes I thought night time sickness was odd but friend said she had it in the night too. I've started to have a small little something before bed now, (half a bread roll!). I think the nausea can be cause by hunger but then eating makes me nauseous so it's like a vicious circle! Glad you are starting to feel pregnant and hope your nausea doesn't get too bad. So have you booked midwife already. My friend who had natural in the end had her midwife appointment at 8 weeks too. Do you think I should book midwife now so it's booked in for after my 8 week scan or would you wait until I've had the 8 week scan? Good luck on the LIT today. Thinking of you.  

Ljh, thinking of you today for your scan and hope they give you some news on when EC will be. Xx

Westies, how's the dr symptoms, hope they have eased. Xx

Hello everyone else, hope you all have good days. 
Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo glad you managed a better sleep. As long as you're eating something lo will get what they need and once you feel better you'll be able to eat better. Xx

Muchmore sounds like a fab weekend of celebrating xx

LJH fx for scan today xx

  to all the CCs xxx

Today's plan at moment is to go pay off the furniture and car seat ☺☺ Mum was going to paint but decided she'd rather go out today and paint tomorrow. Xx


----------



## LJH80

Quick update as wont have wifi when leave the clinic. I will trigger tonight and EC Friday 9am - looking at 5-6 eggs 

Will
Post more later xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news LJH  xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh exciting that you are triggering tonight!   I wonder if barry will be singing with a spanish accent in the love lab at your clinic? x  

Amoeba I hope you enjoy your day out, exciting to be sorting out the furniture & car seat x  

Beccaboo I'm so pleased to hear you are feeling a little bit better today   I think you have to eat what you fancy at the moment, there is plenty of time to be healthy later x  

Smileycat I hope the stingy injections are too stingy, it is good to think positively about how it is helping the babies   exciting that you are having some symptoms & feel pregnant x  

Muchmore I'm pleased to hear you have had plenty of treats & fitted in some nice dog walks to compensate!   the coffee cake turned out quite well, it had coffee butter cream in the middle, coffee glace icing on top & was decorated with little white chocolate drops, I couldn't fit 69 candles on it so just stood a big 6" candle at the side! x   

Maisie I hope the midwife call goes well, another step forwards x  

Lillie what is next for you with treatment? I hope there was lots of celebrating & treats yesterday after your exam results x  

Westies thanks for posting the competition link   I hope you are starting to feel better, good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Hello to everyone else  

Had a bit of a disaster last night when the tip of lucy's tail accidentally got shut in the car door!   she seems ok & I don't think there is any damage although she was a bit surprised bless her!


----------



## maisie2012

that's great LJH, fingers crossed for Friday!

So my midwife call was just a quick one to make a note of my details (& make sure I know what I am not supposed to be eating, etc!) but they are sending me a letter for my first proper appointment which I assume will be in two or three weeks.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie hopefully it won't be too long a wait for proper mw appt as that's the one where they book you in for 12w scan xx 

Amy hope Lucy's tail is ok x 

Hope everyone has had a good day xx 

AFM went to pram shop to pay everything but it was the owner's husband that was in, she was at home looking after the kids as its holidays. We've to go back tomorrow as she works in the mornings - he's not allowed to mess with her orders etc so we didn't pay anything. He did say a rather large order from silver cross arrived and when he showed us one of the packets the delivery note had vintage blue all over it so it must be jellybeans bedding and change may ☺ Did go to ice cream parlour and I indulged in a rather large chocolate nut gelato sundae - very sweet and sickening but obv ate it all 😳😳 xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amy, dogs' tales are amazing things and she'll be fine. She's probably got a bit of a kink in it now but she won't notice that at all  
Amoeba I think I'd have been desperate to walk out with that package  
Beccaboo great news that you've been feeling better. you'll def have enough resources for your little bean/beans so don't worry ... And I promise that's not me calling you fat  
Ljh great news that smaller follies have been catching up. Enjoy the jab-free day tomorrow and all the best for EC on Friday. 
Hello to everyone else


----------



## LJH80

Muchmore, Hope your week at work has continued to be chilled x

Amoeba - how exciting all your stuff is ready but slightly annoying the man on the shop can't actually do anything!!!

Maisie - very exciting that the midwife appointments have stared, even if it was a phone call to start with, 2 weeks will hopefully fly by

Amy - I hope Lucy has forgiven you and that her tail is ok!! Oops 😁 I am sure you fussed over her enough that she is ok x

Beccaboo how is the nausea, any better now you have your random shopping? 

Smiley - not long until your 8 week scan now 😄👍🏻

Westies, how are you since starting your injections? All going well I hope? Is this your last day at work or is that tomorrow? New job Monday I hope you are ready?

Lillie, Helen, Sarah, wildflower and everyone else hello and happy Thursday, not long now until the weekend!

Afm did my trigger last night and trying to relax today and enjoy the sunshine with no clinic appts to get in the way, I am in at 9 tomorrow so hope I'll be up and our and able to enjoy the weekend quickly as we are off home Monday 😥


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH yey to having a drug free day and being able to enjoy sunshine    🌞🌞Everything crossed for tomorrow xx the man in shop shows and explains all the prams in shop etc but doesn't actually deal with the orders, he will also deliver pram & car seat to house and show us all the ins and outs of pram...and is kindly going to fit the isofix base in car too - so he has his uses 😛


----------



## LJH80

Haha well ok we will let him off then 😂 exciting times xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies just a quick update post from me as I'm on the go... Scan went to plan this morning and lining is nice and thin  I start Progynova x3 a day today then over to the main clinic in Wales (went to the satellite centre in Bristol today) for my next scan + intralipids on Friday 8th April. I start Clexane and steroids on Monday (5th day of HRT). Hope everyone is well x

LJH - Yey for trigger time! Enjoy your day off in the sunshine today and wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts towards Spain just for you x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies great news on scan xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies great news on the scan, you will have a busy couple of weeks with treatment & starting the new job on Monday x  

Ljh I hope you enjoy your drug free day today, good luck for ec tomorrow x  

Amoeba exciting that your order is at the shop, when will it be delivered? I bet it is nice having some time off work to get stuff sorted x  

Muchmore I think I got away with the tail incident without too much damage, I was worried about having to explain to the vets why my labrador had suddenly had her tailed docked at the age of 12!   Have you started any more craft projects? I made the little felt mouse & am going to make it a little skirt out of some frilly elastic I found  

Lillie do you have another scan coming up? I hope things are going well x  

Beccaboo I hope you are feeling a bit better today x  

Smiley I hope the injections went well & didn't sting too much x  

Maisie exciting that you are in the system & waiting for your midwife appointment x  

Sarah I hope you & pierre are doing well x  

Kalm I hope things are going well with Ethan x  

Nahla I hope you are getting on ok with ds & the twins x  

Nickynack thinking of you x  

Hello wildflower, helen, cara, snowy & anyone else I've missed  

I went on the april/may fet thread & they were talking about thyroid stuff & when I told them my results a couple of the ladies said I should delay treatment & get my levels sorted   I don't think that is an option as my gp says they are ok, two consultants at my clinic say they are ok & prof quenby who specialises in implantation failure says it is ok, may need to increase the levels of orangeness this cycle to compensate


----------



## wildflower

Amy - well it sounds to me like you have got some sound medical advice under your belt and you shouldn't worry about what the April/may ladies are saying. I think this is why professionals sometimes advise us to not go on the boards! I hope they are mostly being supportive 
Some orange thoughts for you     
xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Any sending loads of orange your way 🍊🍊🍊🍊🍊🍊         If all the specialists say thyroid levels are fine then I would go with their advice!  Xx the furniture isn't at shop but they are contacting silver cross who will contact me to arrange delivery and build 😊 It was jellybean's bedding that had arrived so I now have that; the pram and car seat are to be delivered to house at start of July 😊😊 xx.       Glad your dog is ok after car door incident xx


----------



## LJH80

Great news on getting properly started Westies, you are going to be busy but hope you are mentally prepared and the new job is so amazing it's not stressful at all, thanks for special Spanish positive thoughts xx

Amy I certainly hope Spanish bazza will be singing to my eggs Friday night, they need all the help they can get. And I agree if all your Drs are happy with your plan you should be too, have faith in them. We are all guilt of using Google and other people's experiences to think we know best (I am awful for it and Daniel is always telling me off) but everyone is different and we somtimes have to listen to yhe professionals - although as soon as I say that I know I will be questioning some other part of my own treatment with Dr Google 😂😁😁😂😂

Amoeba - glad jellybean now has some bedding, that bubba is well kitted out already xx


----------



## Amy76

Thank you ladies, you are fab x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi LJH, Good luck for EC tomorrow and hope it all goes smoothly so you have the weekend to relax before coming home. Is the plan to take the eggs to a 5 day blasto stage before freezing them?
 

Hi Amy, 
Orange all round, like the others have said, you have gone to lots of effort to getting your levels checked and if all the specialists say its fine then I shouldn't worry. Are you doing a medicated FET, if so when do you start DR?

Amoeba, Lovely you have got the bedding parcel now and other nursery treats will arrive soon. 

Smiley, How was yesterday's injections? xx

Westies, Brilliant news on the scan.  great that you can start the progynova tablets now and hope all goes smoothly for next weeks scan. New job soon too, good luck with that, sure you will be fab. xx

Hello everyone else.
I cant say I am my usual self but feel much better thanks for asking. Im still off my food and can only stomach certain things, bland foods. Kale is a vegetable of the past!  Last night I managed some cold quiche which after I ate it sat googling wondering if I could eat quiche but its cooked so fine...I think! Today I have managed 2 crumpets, half a bread roll and a few skittles! Not sure what I fancy for dinner but it really does change constantly, I'm thinking chips from the chip shop again which isn't healthy in the slightest! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo don't worry too much about what you're eating at this stage, you can only eat what you can face. In a few weeks things are likely to change and you'll find more foods you can eat. X


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo I have to say that of all us healthy ccs you are probably the person with biggest stores of healthy goodness to draw from for the next few months, all that kale goodness is stored away in you somewhere and tiny baby will get all it needs. Don't worry and just eat what you can cope with xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Amoeba and Wildflower, I had all these visions of keeping up with eating all my veg etc and being mega healthy! Cant believe how much such a little baby the size of an apple pip can affect your tastes so much! xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I agree with the others, you have been so healthy up to now so I would just eat what you fancy, although your local shops will probably notice the fall in demand for kale!   I am doing a medicated fet & have scratch on 12th april & start dr with buserelin injection on 13th  

I think the ladies on the fet thread were trying to be helpful but hearing how tsh of my levels can cause implantation failure, miscarriage & brain damage to any potential baby didn't really help   hopefully if I surround myself with lots of orangeness & eat enough wotsits, carrots & clementines it will be ok


----------



## Beccaboo

Thanks Amy, Yes I am sure they will. haha. Oh yes I remember scratch on the 12th now. Bet you cant wait to start now. 
I agree eat all the orange you can and keep your nails painted orange too. 

xx


----------



## LJH80

Beccaboo, yes that is the plan - if they fertilise, I've never had more than 1 fertilise before so if I got more than that I would be delighted, it feels very one step at a time. Firstly getting 5 eggs would be great, then fertilising and then getting to blasto. But hopefully it's the best chance yet so trying to be positive about it. 
Sorry you are still having trouble eating, although crumpets and chippy chips does sound like a good choice. Hope you are feeling more like yourself again soon xx

Amy I am sure wotsits, carrots and clementines will do the trick...since being in Spain I have become obsessed with orange fanta (I don't drink sugary fizzy drinks ever) but as its orange I assume it's ok! Xx

Afm just had to pick all of my shellac pedicure off (£36 down the pan) as the clinic said I have to remove it...the Nhs only made me remove from my fingers 😁 oh well not the end of the world but my glittery orange is now no more 😥


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo maybe you could combine the bread rolls & chips & make a chip sandwich?   my toenails have been painted orange for a while now  

Ljh I'm pretty sure all orange food counts as fertility food & can be eaten guilt free so you should be ok with the orange fanta!   annoying about the lovely orange glittery nail varnish   sending lots of positive orange vibes your way for ec tomorrow x  

Wildflower how are you doing? have you done any more running or hungover yoga?  

Amoeba so exciting that you are getting stuff organised, I'm sure July will come round quickly x


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH pity you've had to pick off your shellac but will be worth it 😊 On NHS I had to remove all nail varnish including toenails! Xx and yes orange Fanta counts as orange food xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck tomorrow LJH!  What a shame about the nail varnish, I got to keep mine on my toes. 

Amy wasn't your TSH similar to mine? I think mine was 2.4 when I had it retested.


----------



## Amy76

Sarah I think my tsh was 2.86 in January & 3.68 in February, my thyroid antibody result came back as 1 & apparently anything between 0 & 150 is normal, one of the ladies says she is seeing the top endocrinologist in the uk & possibly the world who says her tsh has to be below 2...........it's difficult to know what to do but I have no way of getting meds to reduce my tsh anyway so not much choice but to go for it   I hope you & Pierre are doing well x  

Ljh sending lots of positive orange vibes to Spain for your ec x


----------



## Babyninja

Hello All, 

I just nipped back to see how everyone was doing. I have thought of you all many times over the months. I made the choice to dip out of posting when I had been so far behind keeping up with everyone's news it would have taken several hours to catch up. It started with me thinking I'll catch up tomorrow... And soon the days added up and I felt I'd been away to long to add anything constructive as I would have been way to behind with everyone's news. 

Lots happened...weddings, nanny being ill, lots of scans, threats of inducing me (fight 101) hypno birthing etc....swabs, threat of breech birth, fighting for a home pool birth ... 
Finally, on Sunday at 7.57 weighing 6lb 6 our little boy was born - I had a home birth using a pool even though I am 42 and 'a risk'.......(that fight was another story!)

I really want you guys to know, 3IVFs and 8years of trying, waiting. He was worth every injection, penny and moment of hardship. Don't give up. Thanks to everyone who supported me when we (HH and I) were going through IVF -you were awesome xxx xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Huge congratulations baby ninja xxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Baby Ninja! Glad you have your little bundle of joy and that you had the birth you wanted. Hope you enjoy motherhood.

Good luck for tomorrow LJH!

Beccaboo - I also only wanted bland foods despite not having too bad nausea. I also wanted chips all the time for some reason. I reckon just eat what you can stomach. You probably crave the things your body needs and the little apple pip(s) will definitely get everything he/she/they need(s)!


----------



## Amy76

Baby ninja congratulations to you & hh, so pleased your little boy has arrived safely & you got the home water birth you wanted x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations babyninja!!  Hope you and HH and your LO are settling into life well together. 

Amy my clinic are happy with a TSH of under 2.5. I think it makes a difference when you're tested too; your levels are higher earlier in the day. My first one was done before work at about 8:30am and came back at 3.8 but my retest was done later in the morning and was 2.4 so my clinic were ok with that. I felt reassured knowing that it can fluctuate during the day like that. I'm sure your clinic wouldn't let you cycle unless you had the best chance.


----------



## wildflower

Babyninja so lovely to hear your - abridged - news! Congratulations on your boy xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Congrats babyninja! I was thinking of you recently. Pleased you won the battle for the home birth. Enjoy being a mummy!

LJH - sending you oceans of orange positive vibes for EC tomorrow lovely.

Amy - stick with the advice of your consultants" you have been well advised and you don't need this confusion right now. 

Beccaboo - snap re naughty eating. I'm was so healthy before, I'm now addicted to pickled onion monster munch. You may wish to book your mw appointment now if you have a preferred hospital. They like to see you between 8 and 11 weeks.  Pleased the nausea has eased up a bit. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry this is short,  I struggle to keep awake these days. Will post more personals soon. 

Thanks for asking about LIT yesterday, it wasn't too bad. The lady having it done  next to me was screaming and swearing like a trooper - I felt bad for her, poor thing. She forgot to apply Emla cream beforehand to numb the area. 

Night night
Xx


----------



## KALM

Lillie, fabulous news on your exam results! Go girl 

LJH, thinking of you for tomorrow and that EC all goes well. 

Baby Ninja, so lovely to hear from you, I had wondered how you were doing! Many congrats on your baby boy.. And aren't water births great! I'm glad you got to have him at home as you wanted. I hope you are adjusting to motherhood ok.. I know I found the first few weeks in particular very tough, obviously with great moments in there, but the lack of sleep and no routine and working out how to deal with a new baby was very overwhelming.  Now at week 5 I'm feeling a lot better, but it has been much harder to adjust to this new phase in life than I imagined.

Westies, glad you had super thin lining 

Smiley, I also liked those monster munch crisps when I was pregnant! I never ate them otherwise 

Beccaboo, I have some kale in the fridge so I'll eat a portion for you  glad the nausea is easing a little.

Amy, hope your pooch is doing ok and not too miffed at you for damaging his tail! So confusing for you about the TSH levels, but like others have said, you have had so many people tell you it is ok, and worrying about it will do you no good either.

Amoeba, exciting to almost be getting your pram!

Hi to everyone else. Things ok here. A really good friend is here this week from Canada which has been lovely!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Woohoo babyninja so so good to hear from you. Oddly you have really been on my mind these past few days and I was actually thinking of looking you up in the directory to see if you posted news elsewhere. I like the thought that your gang of orange-clad helpers obviously called in a bit of positive thinking from those of us who remember you, to help you through the birth and early days of motherhood  
Congrats on the little boy. Does he have a name yet? 
As to posting here, please never feel you can only post if you can keep up. I kind of reckon everyone would agree that we love to hear news, even if you can't follow ours. Your story gives hope and we love knowing how you're doing in life. 
Ljh all the best for tomorrow. 
Westies great news on baseline. 
Smiley glad the injections were OK. 
Amy, the trouble with us ivf folks is we can get so hung up on the littlest things. The difference in your TSH levels and the ones the woman on the FET board is talking about is actually tiny. and what we don't know is whether there are other factors in her case which make an even lower TSH important for some reason. You have a low level already, well within what my clinic would recommend too, and it really isn't going to make any difference to get it that tiny bit lower still ... I honestly believe that. It's time to start on those pma mantras about how you and your body are in peak condition to receive Olaf  
Hello to everyone else


----------



## emeldamicheals

Hello CC's, its really been a while. Hope everyone is doing okay. Congratulations on the BFP's and Goodluck to those cycling.
I just want to update the house that I had my baby girl on the 19th of march in the USA. I am still in US. Will be leaving by April end. 
Above all, I had a successful VBAC (vaginal birth after a C-Section).
I wanted a boy but am still glad to have my little girl but am sure I will cycle again with the hope of having a boy but in the mean time my baby girl is keeping me so awake at night coupled with my 4 year old twin girls that are driving me crazy.
I have and will always have you ladies in my thought that your dream of carrying your little ones in your arms comes true.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Huge congrats emelda xx       

Good luck for ec LJH xx

Kalm glad to hear things are settling with Ethan xx

Smiley glad injection wasn't too bad, was that the last one or do you need more? Xx

Morning  to all the ccs xx

AFM meeting an excolleague for breakfast which will be nice but I must watch what I say as she is the biggest gossip and will be chatting about me in staff room when schools go back without thinking that 2 of my exhusbands friends work there! That's how he found out id announced pregnancy (told him he couldn't tell anyone) and it started an argument as his friends overheard others talking in staff room!


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH -  Good luck for EC. I think we have enough orange painted nails on this board to support you. xx

Hi Babyninja, thanks for saying hi and letting us know you had a lovely baby boy and got to have the home birth you wanted. Love to hear news of births on this board. Keep us updated on mummy news as and when you can.  xx

Snowywhite, I ended up looking at the sandwiches in M&S yesterday and thought of you when you went through your sandwich craze. I didn't end up getting one as the only filling that I fancied was egg and thought that might be a bit stinky for the office! haha

Hi Smiley, Im glad the stingy injections went ok. maybe it was the other ladies first go whereas you are a pro now! Is that the end of them now? I booked my midwife appointment in the end, hope Im not getting ahead of myself or jinxed anything but friend said they are running behind in getting ladies in for 12 week scans so booked my midwife app for 9 weeks, will have had my 8 week scan at clinic by then so feeling like im organised. We only have one main hospital, we are bit tucked away this end of the country. Oh I also had Monster Munch pickled onion crisp craving yesterday too, I didn't buy any but might have to today. xx

Hi Kalm, lovely you have your friend over, must be nice to catch up. xx

Hi Muchmore, have you got any nice plans for the weekend? Any more pudding clubs?!

Hi emelda, I have often thought of you. So glad you had a little girl and all is fine. What did you name her? You sound really busy with your little twins too. Safe travels back home. xx

Hi Amoeba, have a lovely lunch with your friend and only tell them things necessary! hehe

I think its lovely how many births there has been on here since we started this board. Its really made me smile hearing of a couple of other births.  
Only one more day to get through then looking forward to weekend of not actually doing much! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl Emelda


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh I hope ec has gone well x  

Emelda congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby girl x  

Sarah thank you for the reassurance about your tsh levels x  

Smileycat well done for being brave with the stingy injections, I hope you don't have to have any more x  

Kalm I'm pretty sure Lucy has forgiven me over the tail incident although she isn't convinced about getting in the car now!   How lovely that you friend is visiting & they can meet Ethan x  

Muchmore thank you for the reassurance on tsh, I think I have to trust my clinic & will approach project defrost with a positive orange attitude x  

Amoeba I hope you have a nice breakfast catch up & don't end up being the talk of the staff room when the schools go back x  

Beccaboo I agree that it is lovely to hear about more cc babies & great that there have been a few bfps so we have more arrivals to look forwards to, I hope you are feeling a bit better with the anti sickness bands x   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are ok


----------



## LJH80

Update on my EC, we only got 2 eggs out of the 5-6 follies so to say I am disappointed is an understatement, last time we had 2 we had zero fertilisation so the cycle was over. I really feel like every time we have more and more hurdles to contend with and I am totally fed up with it all, I really am so positive and don't let things bother me most of the time but sometimes I just haven't got the energy for this crap any more. My ovaries are clearly no good and don't want to give us any eggs. My Dr now thinks we will have to have at least another 2/3 cycles to get the decent eggs we need and transfer will be next year at the earliest. I know I am emotional because of the drugs and procedure but I just feel like everything is just so unfair and against us at the moment.
Sorry for such a depressing post in sure I'll perk up again soon. If both fertilise i know I will be ecstatic as it will the furthest we have ever got so I am desperately hoping they do well overnight


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH, I get where you are coming from with feeling down but those two eggs could be brilliant quality ones. is the dr saying that transfer will delayed even if those eggs fertilise and are all ok? I will have everything crossed for you that those two eggs fertilise.   xx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I am sorry you are disappointed with 2 eggs   it is scary when the numbers are low but like beccaboo says those could be the special eggs you need, lets see if barry can work his magic for you & hope for good news on fertilisation, sending lots of orange positive vibes to you x


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH sorry to hear you're disappointment, keep the pma that Spanish Barry will do his thing in the love lab tonight and both will fertilise - and be good quality xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Emelda- congrats on the safe arrival of your baby girl! Xx

LJH - I know you're disappointed, but you're still in the game. Hopefully both eggs will fertilise. It's not just a numbers game, it's quality too. You done well and you've done everything you can to make this cycle success. We are all sending you our positive crazy clementine vibes to lift your spirits to get you through this challenge. Come on Barry - get it on! Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo - how can you resist the lure of a packet of pickled onion Monster Munch I didn't care for them before and now I'm addicted! Thanks goodness they are low in saturated fat. Well done for booking your mw appointment, it's good to have everything organised so you're not stressed out tying to find a convenient date. My nuchal scan is also booked, when I mentioned twins they bought it forward and made a double appointment. Can't wait to find out if you're expecting twins! Eek!!

Kalm - hope you're having lovely time with your friend and she is enjoying cuddles with Ethan.

Amy - thank you. Alas, I will need another round of LIT in three weeks. After that I may stop as I think if I get to 12 weeks and all measurements ok it should not be required and i just continue with the intralipids. Looking forward to your gym and treat update later. Will you continue to train whilst cycling? I guess its ok up to ET right?

Sarah - how are you lovely? Symptoms any different second time around?

Lillie - how are you getting on? Any more news on your dad?

Westies - hope DR is being kind to you.

Amoeba - hope you enjoyed breakfast with your friend and managed hold back on the goss!

Muchmore - hope you're planning a relaxing weekend. 

Nickynack - just to let you know that I'm thinking of you. 

Maisie - hope you're well and have a relaxing weekend planned. 

Wildflower- how are you lovely? Are you still keeping up with the running and yoga?

Hi to anyone I may have missed. 

Feeling very pregnant this week, I have little bump which is becoming difficult to hide. It is a relief to get home from work and put loose clothes on. This weekend I will be relaxing and channeling positive vibes for my scan next Tuesday. 🙏  The 8 week scan wil be a huge milestone for us.

My DH is taking me to our local Italian tonight, so I must do a quick read on what I  can/can't eat as I keep forgetting and I can't survive on Monster Munch! 

Have a wonderful evening cc's

Xx


----------



## wildflower

Ljh I'm so sorry lovely. I'm going to stay positive for those two eggs though and pray they do well tonight. A ff of mine had a similar egg haul, only one fertilised but one is all you need. That little embie grew and was born on the same day as my girl. Come on Senor Barry do your work!

Smiley I love that you have a little bump  Yes I'm keeping up with the running and yoga and loving it. I'm feeling pretty positive generally and every day feeling happier that our family of three is right for us....probably.

Amy - I've done no more hungover running / yoga though he he! I'm pretty sure I'll never attempt hungover exercise again! Hope you at well X

Sending hugs to Cara, Helen and NickyNack if you happen to be reading xxxx

Hello to everyone else, have a happy weekend xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Emelda how wonderful to hear from you and to hear news of your little girl. Well done you! 
Ljh I'm so sorry EC was disappointing. That is a feeling I know well. But what everyone else says is so true: you are a long long way from being out of the game. I will be sending every positive vibe to those little eggs in the love lab tonight. Barry will be doing his best Spanish crooning for them. 
Hello to everyone else  
AFM my weekend looks like being a couple of catch ups with good friends, and hopefully some writing. One of the things I do in life is to write, and I am in the midst of writing a novel which is about to get exciting, so I'm hoping for some time to progress my characters through their first major crisis of the book. 
And before you ask ... No, I've never been formally published as yet so you won't find me on the shelves of your local Waterstones sadly  I have two major ambitions in my life ... One is to be a mum and the other is to finish my novel. I reckon while I have less control over the former then I'll jolly well get on with the latter.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ljh been thinking of you all day, hope you got positive news from the love lab xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I really hope you got good news on fertilisation x


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, sorry for silence I didn't have wifi most of yesterday and my battery was dead when I got in

Both my eggs fertilised which is amazing so we are very pleased, as we are having pgs we need both to get to blasto so the wait is still on but we are more hopeful now than we were


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH 100% fertilisation is fab news  keeping everything crossed that these 2 are the golden 2 and make it to blasts and the pgs testing xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Ljh, brilliant news, so pleased. Keeping everything crossed still they get to blasto.   Hope you enjoy your last day in Spain before coming home. Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Fantastic news LJH!    Keeping everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## LJH80

Thank ladies, Spanish Barry is obviously what my embryos prefer 😝


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Great news ljh, good old Spanish Barry!   fx that they are both special embies x  

Westies good luck for starting your new job tomorrow x  

Smileycat fx the lit is working & you only need one more lot   I hope you found something nice to have at the Italian, I'm guessing monster munch wasn't on the menu?!   friday nights post gym treat was a homemade cherry scone with jam & clotted cream!   exciting that you are feeling pregnant x  

Wildflower I think avoiding hungover exercise is very wise!   I hope the running is going well & you are managing to fit in some treats x  

Muchmore I hope you have managed to make time for some writing, you are so clever with all your many talents   I have everything crossed that you will achieve both of your major ambitions in life x  

Beccaboo I hope you are feeling ok & the anti sickness bands are working, I hope the wait until your scan passes quickly x  

Lillie how are you doing? I hope treatment is going well for you x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are ok & you get to see him soon on your scan x  

Hello to everyone I hope you are all having a nice weekend  

I am now the proud owner of an Olaf pez dispenser & pack of pez refills which will be used as my post injection treats for being brave!


----------



## HelenGB

yay LJH congratulations on 100%!!! obviously the sunshine is doing your eggies good  fx they enjoy the sunshine for another 5 days to blast before rejoining you *huggles*


----------



## LJH80

Another quick update - just one left in the running today 😢


----------



## Amoeba1705

The golden one LJH xxx


----------



## wildflower

Fx for your golden embie LJH       


MuchMore - writing sounds brilliant, it somehow makes lots of sense that you are a writer. I hope we get to hear when you are published so I can buy your book! x


Amy - ha ha it sounds like you have a new theme for your lucky mascot type objects  And I like that this one is combined with actual treats too! 
I had a chocolate eclair today as a treat after a run - haven't had one of them for ages.


Hi to all the ccs, hope you had good weekends xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, sorry I have missed so much just can't keep up. Two new babies! 

Congratulations Emelda on the arrival of your baby daughter!   

And congratulations Babyninja on the arrival of your baby boy!   

I am so happy for both of you, I know this is a long and difficult journey. The next bit is quite exhausting, but I wish you both lots of wonderful times with your children.

LJH I am really keeping everything crossed for you, I will watch out for updates. Here's hoping this is the one!     and here is some special orangeness just for you    

As for me I am still feeling pretty tired and sick but glad to be booked into the NHS system and waiting for my letter confirming the date of my first NHS scan. If that goes ok I feel as though I can relax a bit.

Sorry not to do more personals but hi to everyone else


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone  
Ljh I am joining everyone else in keeping everything crossed for your remaining emby. I can only imagine it's a pretty anxious time but I hope you can find some relaxation in the midst of it all. 
Amy, never mind all those TSH theories ... I think you may have just cracked the entire ivf mystery with your Olaf pez dispenser!!! It's sure to bring you all the luck you need. Mind you, my phone does keep wanting to call it your pea dispenser, which sounds like less fun  
Wildflower Thankyou ... I like that it makes sense to you that I'm a writer  
AFM too many social things and guests to host this weekend so I didn't do any writing but it was a nice weekend anyhow. Took the dog on the beach today and it was gorgeous weather. It's so nice to feel a bit of Spring warmth. 
Orangey goodness to you all, and happy Monday


----------



## KALM

lJH, I'm adding my good CC vibes to those going to the golden emby too. I hope you had an OK trip home.

Westies, good luck with the new job today.

Just a quick one as its hard to type with left hand whilst little one alternates between sucking and blowing raspberries on my boob! Well not quite but he's feeding oddly! 

Happy Monday's all.


----------



## maisie2012

Happy Monday Muchmore! And everyone else.... It's so nice that spring seems to have arrived at last.   🌷 

Kalm, that sounds very cute! Hope you are doing ok and getting a bit of sleep. I would say "enough sleep" but I imagine that is unrealistic!

Thinking of you LJH    

So a tiny update from me, I had a midwife appt at my GP's today and wasn't expecting much to happen, but she said she could try to see if she could hear the heartbeat even though I am not yet 12 weeks, and she did! So that was a really nice surprise, and reassuring. I made a very short recording on my phone to play to my OH. Now at home trying to get some work done.....


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wow Maisie that's fab hearing the hb, my mw refused at my 16w but said from then on I would hear it X


----------



## Smileycat

LJH - I hope this embie is your special one    Take care  

Muchmore - You are unbelievably, talented, committed and thoughtful. You seem to juggle everything with ease. I have a strong feeling you will achieve the two ambitions in your life and you will be a great success as a mummy and a novelist. 

Amy- I like that you have your treats plan sorted for Project Olaf. Let the countdown begin  

Wildflower - so pleased you're feeling better about things and maintaining the running and yoga. I can't wait to return to yoga. It helps me stay in my "happy place"

Maisie - Aw! that's lovely that you got hear the heartbeat!!!  I have my booking in appointment on Friday (provided tomorrow's goes well)I feel your pain on the exhaustion. Rest well. I have two naps a day which is so unlike me but I'm just resting when i can. 

Kalm - hope you and Ethan are well. How's the sleep training?

Beccaboo - How you feeling? Hope the nausea has eased up for you.

HI to everyone else. Lillie, Westies, Amoeba, Sarah,Nickynack Helen.  

AFM, big day tomorrow - I have my 8 week scan. I'm excited, apprehensive and looking forward to seeing my two beans again.  

xx


----------



## maisie2012

Wow smiley good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and watching out for an update!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley yey to another milestone xx  can't wait for twin update tomorrow xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening CCs, just finding a minute to catch up - thanks for the reminder lillie  - I've been reading but needed to find enough brain power to post!

LJH - I've been following your journey and sending positive thoughts to your little embryo. Everything crossed this is the golden fighter for you. 

Smileycat - Enjoy your scan tomorrow, looking forward to your update on your two little ones.

maisie - How great that you heard LO's heartbeat so soon, very talented midwife there! I don't think mine checked before 16 weeks but I saw a student a lot of the time and I don't think the midwives like to let the students loose where there'd be any doubt in finding one. 

Kalm - Hope little Ethan is feeding properly today, cheeky monkey.

MuchMore - We had a sunny afternoon here today, glad you've been out and enjoyed some of the spring weather. Long may it last! Hope you got some time over the weekend to work on your novel, too.

wildflower - Hope you are doing well. 

Amy - You do right treating yourself for being brave! Just remember we are all absolute warriors on this journey and the Olaf-ness will bring you luck I know it. Convinced Pierre did his/her stuff thanks to the fertility frog my friend made for me.  

Amoeba - Have you been shopping for jellybean again lately? I like hearing about your purchases!

NickyNack - If you're reading at any point, thinking of you lovely lady. 

AFM nothing to report... 6 weeks tomorrow and no sickness yet but plenty of twinges, aches and tiredness. It feels quite different to my first pregnancy but I had a CS with A, so maybe the stretching of the scar tissue is bound to give a few extra pains. I'm terrified of having a MMC so I guess the pains are a little reassurance that with there being no blood, everything must just be getting ready to give Pierre some growing room. Hopefully! Scan a week tomorrow, can't come soon enough. Work is tough with it being school holidays, very busy and not much time to rest but off tomorrow so hopefully can catch up on a bit of rest.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah all those early twinges etc helped keep me focused and it won't be that long until scan and you'll get to see Pierre 😊 No purchases for jellybean since Saturday - he got a little blue dog rattle and comforter from the white company (love that shop) My parents have a dog called blue so these as Blue's presents for jellybean 😊😊 xx

LJH hope flight home was ok, have you heard more about your remaining embryo or will they contact you when it's at blast? Xx

  to all the ccs and hope you've had a good day xxx

Afm went out for coffee with friend & twins which ended up being 5hrs in the pub. Her and my mum were on the wine and we got her partner (who was busy painting nursery) and my dad to come down so we had food! The nursery is to get a second coat of paint tomorrow then it's done - well except for furniture but you know what I mean 🤔 Also been focussing on jellybean and pressing lightly on lower abdomen and last night and a bit tonight I've felt a few kicks 😊😊 bump is still constantly changing so it's quite small and squidgy one minute then massive and hard the next so he's obviously moving about in there 😊 Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Aw Amoeba those first few movements are amazing!


----------



## Amoeba1705

They are but also feels weird too 😊 I have anterior placenta which is why I don't feel much but just so happy to be starting to feel those little kicks 💙😊 x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh I hope you had a good journey home & your little embie is doing well x  

Smileycat wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow x   

Wildflower well done with the running & chocolate eclair! x  

Maisie how lovely that you got to hear a heartbeat & have it recorded x  

Muchmore I have high hopes for the Olaf pez dispenser especially as some of the sweets are orange ones!   it sounds like you had a lovely weekend with dog walking on the beach even though you didn't get chance to do some writing x  

Kalm the idea of Ethan blowing raspberries is very cute x  

Sarah I'm sure the lucky fertility frog helped, I hope you enjoy your day off tomorrow & get some chance to rest x  

Amoeba your day sounds lovely & how exciting that you are feeling movements & the nursery is being decorated x  

Westies I hope your first day in the new job went well x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

My sister & my nieces are up staying with my mum for a few days & it is my nieces 9th birthday tomorrow some I have made her a cake & we have put bunting & balloons up & are going see zootroplis tomorrow


----------



## KALM

Ah Amoeba, first kicks  those are so amazing, so glad you can feel them even with anterior placenta. I always loved feeling Ethan move the whole way through..some ladies at my yoga class would say sometimes the kicks hurt, or kept them up at night, but I never had that.

Smiley, yay for scan day tomorrow! 

Maisie, my MW heard Ethan's heart beat very early too and I also recorded it. She dud warn me not to worry of she couldn't hear it and said normally they didn't listen for it so early, but it was there. It's so reassuring isn't it! 

Amy.. Ah pez sweets! Brings back happy memories for me of being about 8 and having a mickey mouse one at the top of the space needle in Seattle! I didn't even know they still made them. 

Sarah, the twinges could easily be your ovaries recovering from Stimms I reckon. 

Muchmore, I love that you are writing a book! What sort of genre? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok. It's tricky doing personals typing one handed whilst holding a baby! Today has not been a good day, we had 6 week health visitor and doctors appts and they both fell at bad times for Ethan and hence he has hardly slept all day and he has been in meltdown mode with over tiredness several times. I was at end of my tether when DP got home so he did a stint. Ethan is still not down for the night as keeps resisting and only sleeping briefly then waking up and crying...  he is at least quiet now as he's feeding. Im to the point I'm just going to let  him sleep on me so that hopefully more chance of him staying asleep than when in his Moses basket, but that means I only really doze. Certainly a challenging day!


----------



## emeldamicheals

Thanks everyone Amoeba, Beccaboo, Sarah, Amy, Smileycat, muchmore, maisie, babyninja, kalm.

Hello LJH, Wildflower and  everyone else.

Amoeba: Am over the moon to read of your miracle. Congrats on the BFP of your boy. Sorry, to hear of the separation. Am sure you will be a great single mum. I wish you an easy and complication free pregnancy. All the best.

Beccaboo - My hands are indeed full with the twins. I named my baby girl 'Daniella'. Congrats on your BFP and goodluck with your scan on the 13th.

Sarah: Congrats on your BFP. I pray this one sticks to term. How is your boy doing and hope you are okay.

Amy: How are you doing dear xxxx

Smileycat - Congrats on your BFP and two heart beats. 

Muchmore: How are you doing my dear?

Maisie - Congrats on your BFP and good to hear all is going on fine with the little bean.

Babyninja  - Congrats on the arrival of your baby boy.

Kalm: Congrats on having your baby boy.

Nahla - how are you and am sure u have had your twins by now. How is everything going with u xxxxx

*** Please, can anyone update me about westies.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Emelda I'm still checking in when I can  I've started a new job and am also mid way through a medicated FET cycle so life is pretty busy at the moment. My next scan + intralipids is on Friday. Huge congratulations on the birth of your baby girl, that's fab news. I hope you are all doing well x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley hope all goes well with scan xx

Westies hope the start to your new job went well xx

Amy have a fab time with nieces; enjoy the cake and zootropilis xx

Kalm sorry to hear the appointments put Ethan all out of sorts, hope they went ok though and he (and you) managed to get some sleep xx

Hi to everyone else and hope your all ok xx  

Afm friend coming to do second coat of nursery at some point, I am going to make a start on the marking I brought home. This afternoon/early evening we're heading to shops so I can look for a pair of sandals and then back to IKEA as one of the boxes we bought is too big to fit on shelving unti so need to change it! Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

So I'm starting to feel a bit anxious at the moment, I've felt rubbish for 10 days straight, nausea, fatigue, gone off all food and just haven't felt like me. I was thinking these are all good signs although I had a melt down at the weekend as the illness was getting me down. Anyway, today I woke up feeling more myself, no nausea, yay! I had a spare poas test so I did it this morning and the test line was pretty faint, I mean you could see it clearly, but it was fainter than the previous tests I took which had strong dark lines. I googled (stupidly) and apparently you can still have morning sickness but have a mmc too. So now I'm panicking that something is happening.  I know a line is a line but from previous experience a faint line is where it all started to go wrong so makes me very nervous. 
I wish my scan was earlier and not a week away! 

Smiley, I hope you scan goes well today. Thinking of you. xx

LJH, hope you little embie is coming on well for a good blastocyst.

Hi everyone else, sorry no personals, just feeling pretty meh at the moment.  
xx


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo- try not to worry, easier said than, done I know! Step away from google!   As I understand it, those HPTs are only good for a couple of weeks from your expected AF and then become redundant and so it is not a reliable indication of a viable pregnancy. I had high HCG levels ahead of my MMC and no indication that anything was wrong (i had no symptoms at all) . Also some symptoms start to ease off a bit towards week 8/9  when your HCG levels settle and so you may be lucky.  How many weeks are you now?  Your scan is on 12 April right? If you can't wait until then I suggest you give your clinic a quick call for reassurance. I am sure everything is fine hun. Please try not to worry it won't do you or your bean/s any good   xxx

Thanks for all for the positivity and good luck. My scan went well. We saw and heard our babies!It was amazing as they look like real babies now    Now heading back to work as I took a half day. Will catch up later.

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Smiley, thanks I did read that too that HPT tests can become less reliable, just panicked me and wish I hadn't tested now. I just feel like I need to prepare myself for next week and them not finding anything.  my scan is the 13th.
That is brilliant your scan went well. Do you get a picture that early on. So please all is okay for you. xx


----------



## maisie2012

Beccaboo sorry to hear that you are so worried. I understand how you feel. It is really hard to wait when you want everything to be ok and you just don't know. If you really can't bear to wait and you can afford it maybe you could book a private scan? Though even if everything is ok that is just a temporary solution as then you just start worrying until the next scan! It is really not long to wait now and it is much more likely that everything is fine. Will be thinking of you and hoping that you start to feel sick again! Hope you can find some things to do to keep you distracted until next week.   

Smiley I am really pleased all was ok with your scan. Congratulations!   Hope the rest of your day is good.

I had quite a productive morning, must get back to work... Had a call from the hospital, my first midwife appt there is next Friday 15th April and they will arrange the first NHS scan then. Still feeling sick but a little bit less tired than a couple of weeks ago thank goodness.

Hi to everyone else, hope your days are going ok


----------



## NickyNack

Just came on for a quick catch up to see how you are all doing I miss you  

Beccaboo- try not to worry I know it's hard I really do but I think the HCG levels drop off as I have red that they drop off as ur body and hormones begins to focus on the creating the placenta so I would really wouldn't do any more pg tests as I think it's all normal 😘 I really really hope and   that everything is ok and it's just the next stage of ur viable pg and ur body getting and hormones changing to accommodate ur special little bean xxx

LJH - I hope ur little embie is developing nicely and dividing into a blastosis - again I have everything crossed for you too xx

I hope everyone else is ok and my thoughts are with you all xxx

AFM - well I'm trying to get through this the best I can.... I have been to a hypnosist and although she is pretty expensive I have found she helps and makes me feel calmer and less upset so I gave another session Saturday. We are going to see a counsellor at last tomorrow night at her home rather than the clinic as cannot bear to go back there yet so hopefully she will help too.

I have joined the gym where DP plays golf which has a lovely swimming pool and sauna/steam/ jacuzzi and gym and have an appointment to have a cortisone injection on my ankle which has been really bad lately so hopefully it will be less painful and fx I can start running again like I could last time after I had one. I also purchased a lovely year old white corsa with all the mod cons which I pick up sat which will give me more independence as we currently share a car.

I am less tearful but still have such a pain inside that is sometimes unbearable and I have a lot of ups and downs. We have discussed adoption but DP isn't sure he can do it as he worries about what we will have to go through and if he can take on someone else's child - I had the same worries but as it looks less and less likely I will ever carry our own child I really just want to be a mum and adoption is becoming a very real path for me. I know we can't look into this for 6 months but it does concern me that he may not change his mind and where that will leave me and him as I don't want to loose him but I need hope that we can at least try.
We are also going to book a holiday in September when we have a spare minute so again that's something to look forward to. I just feel I'm 40 years old and have nothing to show for it and want some clear plans to look forward and get me through this 😢


----------



## maisie2012

Nickynack it's so nice to hear from you. I think about you. It sounds as though you are doing really well. I'm glad that the hypnotist is helping you to feel a bit calmer and it's great that you are seeing a counsellor.

If I was in your situation I would definitely be thinking seriously about adoption too but it is very early days so I wouldn't worry too much about how your DP feels for now. Hopefully the counsellor might help you to work through some of those issues over time.

I'm sure swimming will be great, I haven't been much lately but I used to find it really helpful to clear my head.

Hope you can find somewhere lovely for your holiday.

Sending lots of love and hoping that you will get your dream some other way, there is always hope xxxxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo sorry you are worried   Could you call the clinic & see if they can bring the scan forwards? I have everything crossed that things are ok & your scan on 13th comes round quickly x  

Smileycat great news that your scan went well & you saw & heard your babies x  

Maisie fab that you have your first midwife appointment x  

Amoeba I hope the nursery painting is going well & you manage to find some sandals x  

Emelda I bet you have your hands full at the moment x  

Kalm I remember having pez sweets as a child, when I saw the Olaf dispenser I thought I might need it!   sorry you had a difficult day yesterday, I hope today has been better x  

Nickynack it is good to hear from you, we miss you too   I don't know if you saw but Westies posted a link a few pages back about a competition to win a de cycle at a clinic in Spain which you might like to look up, I know it is soon after your last cycle but I think the closing date is 7th April. I hope the counselling helps & you can find a way forwards to achieve your dreams x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

We went to see zootroplis & it was very good although my 6 year old niece did nearly jump out of her skin at one point!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo sorry you're worried   Am sure everything will be ok at scan. It s always concerning when things change and I was the same which is why I ended up paying for a private scan at 10w as had convinced myself it was all over. Once you get past a certain stage hcg poas are totally unreliable. Is there anyway you can contact clinic and ask for scan to be brought forward? Xx 

Amy glad you've had a good day with nieces xx

Smiley great news on scan and hearing those babies too xx 

Maisie yey to having first mw appt - be prepared to repeat yourself a million times and sign loads of forms! Xx

Emelda lovely name for your lo xx

Nickynack good to hear from you and sounds like hypnotherapy is helping and hopefully adding in the counselling sessions will also help get you back on an even keel xxx yey to new car xx 🚗

Hope everyone is doing ok xx

No nursery painting today as friend felt ill after dentist visit! He's coming tomorrow instead 😀 Sandal shopping was a nightmare think I tried on almost every pair but feet have suddenly got flatter and wider so nothing fitted, I eventually got 2 pairs of flipflop/toe post style sandals in the last shop. I know feet can swell in pregnancy but didn't realise they would get wider - should've done as can't get one of my pairs of boots on and another is tight. But atleast I will be comfy for the summer xx


----------



## LJH80

Amy I hope you have had fun with your niece  and she enjoyed the cake and movie - oh and I love the Olaf pez treats, fab idea 

Maisie yay to first midwife appt and scan being booked soon xx and how lovely you got to hear the heartbeat and have a recording, that's amazing 

Nicknack, lovely to hear from you and thank you so much for the well wishes.
The gym sounds like a great idea and I hope you can start running again, although swimming is meant to be great exercise, I find it so hard so it must be good! Exciting you have a new car, we share too after seeking our second one recently and although most of the time it's fine as we work together it can be awkward if we both need it. I am glad you are starting to feel a little better and within 6 months can have a clear idea about adoption, I think a holiday is a brilliant idea. Take care xx

Smiley, how amazing you got to see and hear your babies, must have been magical xx

Beccaboo - you must be so worried I would feel the same, like the ladies have said im sure it's all ok but maybe if it puts your mind at rest could you try to see someone earlier, I really hope it was just a crappy test and nothing to worry about xxx

Amoeba hope the nursery is coming along..do we get a picture when it's done? And fab news that jellybean is now kicking you haha

Westies, I hope the new job is going well and it's not too much on top of the meds...speaking of which are they going well? Are you feeling ok? When is your predicated transfer date?

Kalm sorry the days are sometimes challenging, I can't imagine how I'll be with serious lack of sleep...I am told you get used to it??!!

Sarah I'm glad Pierre is making himself known and making lots of room in there for himself, not long for the scan now, exciting!!

Hello to Much more, Wildflower & Helen and thanks for the cc good luck vibes 

Hello to everyone else I may have missed.

Afm back home which is quite depressing as i really loved my time in Spain, although the cycle wasn't as good as it could have been I felt more relaxed than I have for a long long time so that was something in itself, I thought it would be weird having a "holiday" without drinking, site seeing, and exploring but as I wanted to relax we didn't embark on anything other than reading and mooching around the very local area, I read 6 books, went to bed at 10 every night and it was total bliss..reality is going to be a shock when I go back to work Thursday! We don't have an embryologist update on day 4 so we will find out tomorrow if our last embaby made it!! But bizarrely I feel ok and what will be will be. If it didn't make it we really don't know what the next steps hold we will need to wait for the analysis to see why it failed and if there is really any chance for my own eggs. Hopefully it will fertilise and we will continue our cycle in June which we have already booked in anticipation of success!! We also have been prescribed saizen injections for the next cycle which shocked us a bit as they were €1100 but people do seem to report better embryo quality and success after using this, apparently in the UK the only way you can get prescribed them is after immune tests but in Europe, U.S. and Oz (and basically everywhere else) they seem to be using them frequently so I'll give it a go. I'll let you lovely ladies know when I get my update....annoyingly the updates are in the afternoon!!


----------



## CaraJ

Hi everyone, just popping on to say I'm still here, reading along and thinking of you all. I've been finding it quite hard to keep up so haven't managed to post personals. Just wanted to let you all know that I am sending positive thoughts and prayers for you all.

Ljh happy to hear you were nice and relaxed in Spain. I pray you get good results from your remaining embie and can have it implanted in June. I had to have PGD testing on my embryos and the wait for the results was one of the worst of this whole process.

Beccaboo I'm sorry you've been feeling rubbish lately. I really hope it's not a bad sing for you.

That's as much as I can manage today I'm afraid. Having a down period for no real reason!


----------



## LJH80

Hi Cara, thanks for asking after me, I am
embryo  banking before the PGS so will have another cycle in June so try and get some more to add in!

Hope you are doing ok? I know what you mean about catching up, it is still a very fast moving board and even if you miss a few days it is hard to catch up, but it's lovely you can pop in and say hi, once a CC always a CC no matter how much we can post xxx


----------



## Nahla

Hi everybody...
sorry I dont have time to post regularly...

emelda, you maybe have missed my occasional posts...my twins are 10 weeks old and all good. Florian an Nele...

Kalm. I would definitely let Ethan sleep on you. I did that with both boys in the first weeks as both had colics and you get used to it and learn to sleep without moving...
stay strong...its just the first 12-14 weeks that are hard usually everything gets better after 3 months. 
same here...I decided to separate the twins for the night as they kept waking up each other. since then Nele sleeps from 9 pm until 7 am with 3 quick feeds in between and Flo feeds every 3 hours and also sleeps better in between. his colics are getting better too...so here is hoping for a good sleep soon...Benny keeps asking when the twins can sleep in his room, so as soon as both just wake up once or twice at night they are going to share a room all 3. 

ljh sorry to hear you only got 1 embie left...I hope it will be THE one you need! 

amoeba, wow, 18 weeks...time is flying by! 

sorry, no more personals...I am really tired in the evenings and need sleeep.....


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello CCs  
I'm in Durham working for a couple of days  but just wanted to pop on and send hugs to beccaboo, Ljh Cara and nickynack. There are corners of this journey which are tough to travel. You are all amazing and I am honoured to know you. Hang on in there! 
Big hellos to everyone else too  
AFM at least the journey to the north gave me time to write another chapter


----------



## emeldamicheals

Nahla -  Congrats dear

Westies - Congrats on the new job and goodluck with this cycle.

Amoeba - Thanks dear

Amy - My hands are full indeed.

Hello everyone else....


----------



## LJH80

Much more I somehow missed that you are writing a novel, that's so amazing. Are you allowed to tell us a brief plot? I love to read and can't wait to see your finished product


----------



## LJH80

Well the update today is that on day 5 it's still not at blasto stage, they said they give it until day 7 to see if it gets there so I'll get another update tomorrow. As optimistic as I try to be I just don't feel at all good about the chances for this one now.


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH don't lose the pma xx    it's not all over yet xxx. And yes once nursery done will post photo but won't be putting bedding on until July! 

Muchmore glad you're journey north allowed you to write another chapter - I live 7miles from Durham 😊😀 xx

Nahla glad to hear moving into separate room has helped twins sleep a little and so cute that their brother wants them beside him xx. 😊😊😊 

Hope everyone so ok and those cycling are coping with injections xx

Afm went out for lunch with mum and was lovely and after sandwich & fries, I even treated myself to a brown sugar meringue with cream and fruit - prob not best choice for a diabetic but OMG it was lush 😋. Got mw appt ( should be 24w check but early due to only going during school holidays) tomorrow and should hear jellybean's hb, also going for retinopathy check so posts won't be until late afternoon as I can't see clearly after retinopathy check 🙈 Xx


----------



## maisie2012

Sorry to hear that LJH but don't give up hope just yet!   Will you be having another cycle anyway? 

Hope your mw appt goes well tomorrow Amoeba.

Muchmore I would love to hear more about your book as well! 

Having a bit of a difficult day today feeling very unwell and tired but have lots of work to do so just have to try to keep going.... 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one, mw appt was total waste of time. She was really abrupt with me as am 21+5 and not 25w, but wouldn't listen to what I was saying or the fact it's actually written in notes for 21/40! She didn't read anything in my notes, refused to listen to HB and kept going on that I must go back at 25w to which I refused as I'd need 1/2day off work simply for a blood pressure check that I get done at hospital every 3-4w anyway...was fuming when I came out 😡😤 she was also quite nasty when asking why I'm under a consultant, as soon as I said I'm a diabetic she replied with 'I know nothing about it other than pregnancy makes it more complicated so don't ask me questions!'  going to speak to consultant on Tuesday about whether I need to see community mw as all she us doing is same as hospital do! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## LJH80

Wow what a *****!! I think you should complain, that's horrendous way to treat someone let alone a pregnant woman


----------



## LJH80

I think FF must autocorrect the work b***ch to woman hahahaha


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks LJH, I am thinking of complaining when see consultant on Tuesday - the other issue I've just realised is that I didn't get to ask for my matb1 form that I need to give work as she was so rude and dismissive - hoping consultant can give me it as be too late by time I see community me to get it as employer must have at 25w 😖😯 x


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, it may not be the same where you are, but for me I had to see the doctor for the MAt1b form , not the MW or consultant.


----------



## Smileycat

Grrr! Amoeba, what a b***h and what a waste of your time. Hope you have a more positive and professional discussion with your consultant next week. Have you felt anymore movement?

Maisie  sorry you're struggling, hope you get a chance to rest up this weekend. 

LJH - keep up the PMA!  Sending positive vibes!  

Muchmore - hope you've had some time to work on your novel.

Amy - I missed your treats update yesterday!

Westies - good luck for your scan tomorrow and first instralipids dose.

Lillie - how you getting on with your cycle?

Beccaboo - How are you feeling?

sarah - Hope you're ok. Any more twinges?

Kalm - I hope your week has improved and baby Ethan has been more settled. 

Cara and Nickynack  - am thinking of you both  

Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope you're all well

All ok with me. My energy levels are improving and my bump is getting bigger! I have my mw appointment tomorrow AM. Nice to meet another milestone, but just taking one day at a time. I'm determined to enjoy this pregnancy once I get to the 12 week mark and yet I  know it will be challenging. 

Take care all


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all, a quick me post to update you on my running. I took it back up in earnest after my mmc to help my recovery physically and mentally. I can't remember if I said but I'm running a 10 k race on the 2nd may. I'm using it to raise money for infertility network UK. If anyone is able and would like to sponsor me PM me and I'll give you details of my just giving page. Last weekend was the Reading half marathon. My friend ran it and she hand everyone else running inspired me to step up my training. I've found it hard to train with my crazy shifts and equally crazy emotions. Post half marathon cheering I've been out for a run 4 consecutive days. I even managed 45 minutes in torrential rain today! It's also helping me manage my emotions. Although I've got to the point where if I haven't been for a run I inevitably have an ugly crying breakdown! Am also learning I need more naps than I would if I had a normal 9-5 job! Anyway, just wanted to let you all know I'm doing this, helps with the accountability.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara great news on the running and well done for being out in the rain ☔  - I didn't venture out in the rain at all I sat in friends house until it stopped before I went to car...don't like getting wet! Xx pm me your just giving page x

Kalm thanks for letting me know that. I spoke to GP receptionist and she said she'd ask mw next week to leave a form for me to collect on Friday. Will still ask consultant but not sure they'll give it out. Hope Ethan has slept a little better for you xx

Smiley im getting quite of lot of 'popping bubbles' sensations, on an evening, so can only assume it's his little kicks 💙😊 X glad you're energy levels are improving and yey to ever expanding bump 😊😊 xx

Sarah how you doing? Xx

Westies good luck for tomorrow's scan xx  

Beccaboo hope youre doing ok xx

Hi to all the ccs xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Amoeba sorry to hear about the midwife appointment today   I hope you don't have to see her again & that the consultation on Tuesday goes well x  

Cara well done with the running, I think once you find an exercise you like it can get quite addictive & is a good way to de-stress x  

Smileycat how exciting that your bump is getting bigger   I hope the midwife appointment goes well tomorrow   I did 85 mins on the stepper & some playing on the powerplate last night then had a puff pastry tart with caramelised red onion & goats cheese on them some lemon sorbet x  

Ljh I think ff corrects lots of naughty words!   Did you get another update on your embie? I hope it is doing well x  

Maisie sorry you weren't feeling so good, I hope you have felt better today, at least it is Friday tomorrow x  

Muchmore I hope things are going ok in Durham, well done for getting another chapter written, I hope you have a good journey home & maybe get a bit more chance to do some writing x  

Nahla how sweet that your son wants to share a room with the twins, I hope you are coping ok with 3 little ones to look after x  

Westies I hope the scan & intralipids goes well tomorrow, not long now until you are pupo x  

Lillie I hope your scans are going well & you aren't suffering from the meds x  

Beccaboo did you speak to the clinic about having an airliner scan? I hope you are doing ok x  

Kalm I hope Ethan is doing a big better with sleeping & feeding instead of blowing raspberries x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well x  

Wildflower how is your running going? I hope you are doing ok x  

Nickynack I hope the days get easier, sending you a hug x  

Hello Emelda, snowy, Helen & anyone else I've missed  

I went swimming with my nieces this afternoon & we had a fab time jumping about when the wave machine was on & playing silly games, they are very entertaining   my drugs are being delivered tomorrow so project defrost is a step closer!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clementines  
Amoeba that is a wholly unsatisfactory midwife experience I'd say. I hope the consultant is more helpful on Tuesday. 
Smiley I hope your appt goes well tomorrow and that you start to relax into it. 
Cara your running plan is amazing and I'm so glad it is helping to relieve some of the emotional pressure. 
AFM Durham was great thanks. I didn't get to write on the way home though cos my keyboard was out of charge. I have written a bit today though. In answer to the questions: it is fantasy fiction, but the plot is a closely guarded secret  
I've got to the first exciting bit now though so it feels like a cliffhanger every time I have to switch the laptop off and do some real work


----------



## KALM

Smiley, good luck with MW appt today. I hope you get to see the same one throughout your pregnancy, it was frustrating for me that I never saw the same one twice!

Westies, good luck for scan and intralipids.. Take a good book or something to pass the time!

Beccaboo, hope you are doing ok and keeping faith as much as possible that all us well.

Cara, please do pm me your just giving page. I always get inspired watching running races! I just got a sports bra in my new boob size, so this weekend I will start trying to get back into some fitness. It will be just a walk/run.. I know it's going to take a while to get back into running, as after my MMC and not running for about 15 weeks it took several weeks, and now it's probably been almost a year since I last ran! I expect it might be challenging! I want to try to do a 10k early June which is being organised to raise money for a friends grandchild who has a really rare disease (sadly not curable) and the only place for treatment to alleviate it a little, and where they do research into it to try to find other new medications etc, is in the states. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no more personals but feed is finished so I need to get us back to bed!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's, I hope you are all well.

Nicknack, so lovely to hear from you. Although you say its all still painful, which it would be, you seem to really have made steps into helping yourself feel better. I thought your post sounded as though you were really positive and I think if you can do things like exercise, book a holiday, purchase a nice car, then although it doesn't replace the sadness of what has happened it can make a big difference in how you feel. Big hugs. xx

Amoeba, How awful to have a rude midwife, especially when ladies really rely on them being first time mums. Hope you get the Mat form sorted out. xx

Hi kalm, great you are thinking about getting some fitness back, I always said I wanted one of those running buggies, have you ever thought about it? Im feeling okish thanks for asking. I'm hoping my gut feeling that things have gone wrong is wrong, like I was with my gut feeling and the BFP. Will find out next Wednesday. xx

Muchmore, I think its brilliant you are writing a book. Once it is finished could we have a signed Muchmore copy! 

Amy, seems like you are having a fab week with nieces. I really want to see Zootropolis! Oooh not long until you start then and all the best for the scratch next week, it isn't the nicest of proceedures is it but least its a quick one! I didn't book an earlier scan, this week has been manic at work, im helping out a lady who is on holiday so I really wouldn't have time to have a scan this week, plus if bad news I probably wouldn't want to come in after. Im just going to hang on until 13th and then I would be 8 weeks, I guess they will be able to tell me for sure if there is a baby.  

Cara, PM me your link too. Oh I so miss running! 
What are your next steps for another cycle, have you and DH spoken about it anymore?

LJH, Any news on embie getting to blast. Thinking of you. xx
Are you back to work now?

Smiley, Love you are getting a little bump! xx Hope you have a good midwife appointment today. I heard the first app can be quite a long one. xx

Maisie, Sorry you are feeling a bit ill too and tired. Juggling it with work isn't easy is it. My nausea has gone a little, comes and goes in waves but have extreme hunger like Ive never experienced! Still off a lot of my usual foods but some things I am getting my taste back for, like fruit which is good. I still worry the lack of nausea now is a bad sign. Cant win!

Snowy, Thanks for your message, feeling ok, trying to remain positive but at least my hopes aren't too high that I could be totally let down for scan. xx

Sarah, How are you and how is Pierre? Any preg symptoms yet? xx

Westies, hows the new job going this week? Did you have a scan yesterday or did I remember wrong? if so hope all went well. xx

Emelda, Love the name of your little girl. Will you be glad to be coming home?

nahla, wildflower, Helen, Lillie, babycakes and everyone else, hi and hope you are all ok.

As for me, as ive said just keeping everything crossed for scan next week. Lack of nausea now worries me and a few twinges in the stomach today. What does it all mean!!!! I had such strong nausea and food aversions I wasn't worried orignally and then that faint line on test just threw me. Anyway, Wednesday I will know the outcome of none, one or two babies.
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo don't worry about lack of nausea, my friend with twins had none at all during whole pregnancy! My nausea vanished quite quickly and I only had a few food aversions (sausage and egg) that I still have. The extreme hunger is a good sign too 😃 Keep the pma


----------



## KALM

Beccaboo I also had no nausea or MS during my pregnancy. I know this is a really worrying time though and I'm keeping everything crossed for one or two lovely little heartbeats next week.


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo sending lots of positive orange vibes to you   I know it must be a worrying time but all the cc's are rooting for you   are you still wearing the anti-sickness bands? maybe your body is just getting used to things? I really hope the next few days pass quickly & the 13th is a lucky day for you x


----------



## LJH80

Sorry for no personals, just wanted to update you all as you have as always been amazing with support

Unfortunately my last embaby didn't make it so for this one we are out, going to have to seriously think about plan D as this was so expensive and a total failure we just don't know what we will do. We have a call with our Dr Monday to review so we will take the weekend to have a think...and get drunk


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I am so sorry to hear your embie didn't make it    I hope the clinic can come up with some ideas of what else to try. I don't know if de is something you would consider but from what I have read the chances of success can increase considerably if you feel open to the idea   take care & enjoy the alcohol, you deserve it x


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH, so sorry to hear that.  so sad when you go through everything to not then make that last hurdle. Thinking of you and definitely enjoy that drink. 

Thank you CC's for your support too, I intend to have an enjoyable weekend of hopefully no nausea, thinking positive but what will be will be. Ive consumed 3 Satsuma's today (I will call them Clementine's though!) Ive been eating them most of the week so hoping all the orange will help my lo. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

LJH so gutted to see your post   xx     enjoy the alcohol xxxx


----------



## KALM

Oh LJH I am so sorry for your news when you had a fab 100% fertilisation rate I really thought this was going to be your time. how disheartening and frustrating and unfair! I hope the dr review next week is useful and in the meantime I hope the alcohol helps.


----------



## IloveWesties

Sorry to read your news LJH, I had really hoped your outcome was different. Big hugs   Have a glass or two of wine for me and enjoy every sip honey. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## wildflower

LJH - I'm so sorry lovely 

(On the de front when you are ready to start thinking about things - I'd be happy to get some comments from the happy donor egg mums from my birth group if that would help)

For now enjoy a big glass of wine   xxxx

Beccaboo - thinking of you too and  for good news next week [/size]x


----------



## CaraJ

Ljh I'm so sorry to hear your news lovely, sending hugs . Have you come across fertility road magazine? They have a feature called fertility journeys and as part of that are offering a free donor egg cycle with IVF Spain. I have details of how to apply if you'd like them. You have to be willing to share your journey in articles etc. Just thought it might be something to consider as it's free.

Beccaboo, hope the orangeness helps your little one!

On the subject of orangeness I had a realisation earlier in the week. I don't know if you all remember but way back in June when I had my egg collection I reacted badly to the sedation and threw up in the car on the way home. I ended up having to strip to my underwear and hide behind a cushion the rest of the way home. Well that cushion was orange! Only just seeing the significance of that now!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I have a question for you. I've been given a set of forms by HR in my new job and I need to complete them over the weekend. One of the forms is occupational health and due to the nature of where I'm working, there are some pretty detailed questions which I need to complete even though my particular role is office based. Anyway, I'm in a bit of a dilemma over whether to complete them honestly in terms of my IVF treatment, and therefore having to tell HR (and we share an office) or whether to not put anything at all on the form. I've only been there a week and have already had to book a half day's annual leave for a scan yesterday and will be arriving late on Monday due to another scan so I'm now wondering whether it may be in my interests to be honest and tell them. I'm really not sure what to do and it's playing on my mind (hence being wide awake at 5.30am on a day off!). Anyway, I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks in advance. Have lovely weekends x


----------



## HelenGB

its a tricky one westies, since youve only been there a week, but i can only tell you what i did.

I was waiting until i had passed my probation (obviously thats not really an option right now) but my treatment actually started just before, so i just told them, i figure its similar to getting pregnant just after starting work, they cant fire you because of it as its against equal rights, the law would be on your side, however if they did dismiss you over it, it would mean a lot of solicitors and related stresses that you dont want at this time


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh crikey Helen, I hadn't thought that they may dismiss me over it   I was simply just thinking of it from the point of view that I didn't want people knowing. I'm only there on a maternity contract potentially. It's just quite a small office so I didn't want people to start talking about why I was taking time off. Still unsure what to do x


----------



## HelenGB

As I sad its not very likely for them to dismiss you over it as the law would be on your side and it would be more hassle to them than its worth, if you are only on a temp contract it would be even less hassle than its worth!

in regards to letting people know, i know it can be a bit upsetting to talk about it, especially with people you barely now, but i have found that the more you tell your job, the better they are about letting you have time off for appts, I juts sat down with my boss and HR manager and explained everything openly, i said i didnt want to feel like 'secret squirrel'. I felt so much better after i had told them, because they were really good about it and let me work all my appts into my daily schedule and even rearranged some of my days for me so i would be nearer my clinic so i could speed off and then catch up afterwards. obviously every work place is different, but all they can really do is support you, morally they cannot do anything else. Sometimes its easier to keep these things to ourselves, but I find in regards to work its better to tell someone, HR or manager etc than feel like everyone is silently judging you over having time off, even when 9/10 they havent even noticed xD


----------



## IloveWesties

I think the issue is that I sit in a small but open plan office for management, alongside the CEO's PA, the HR manager, financial controller, Business Development manager etc so all the key people really and they will definiately notice when I'm not there. There has been A LOT of baby talk this week but that may well be because of the girl going on maternity leave. I can put a brave face on at work but wouldn't want people feeling awkward or like they can't talk about certain things around me. Also, DH and I have barely told anyone anyway so it wouldn't feel right to tell people I hardly know at work over close friends and family! After speaking with DH this morning, I think I'll fill in the forms honestly and then speak with the HR manager confidentially about it on Monday morning when I'm in. She may suggest telling my manager (the CEO) but I'd rather just keep it between me and HR if possible x


----------



## HelenGB

sounds like a good idea, i always think its best to be open and honest about these things  hope it goes well for you *hugs*


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, yes I would mention it on the forms if it was me. At the end of the day you are taking time out for scans/apps from your own time (unless of course they then allow you take the time if they are flexible like that and you choose to use it) and it's not like you're making a big deal of it, you are just purely mentioning it on a form. As Helen said, it could help you in the long term if HR/manager knew so if you are unwell from IVF there's a valid reason for you taking time out. Xx


----------



## HelenGB

ah Beccaboo, you put it so much more succinctly than I do xD


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks ladies 😘


----------



## Nahla

ljh,  so sorry... I really had everything crossed for you. if you are really looking into de I would maybe consider denmark. I first wanted to do ivfwith ds in spain until they told me they choose the donor for you and you dont have influence whereas in  denmark you can choose from a sperm bank. no idea if its the same for de though... 

westies, I would definitely not mention the ivf thing. it does not affect your health and they dont have a right to ask this kind of questions. I would be afraid you loose the job. 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Westies sorry to hear you are worrying about what answers to put on the hr forms, what sort of questions are they? We might be able to come up with some ideas for what you could say


----------



## LJH80

Thanks for all the messages and advice ladies

We haven't even talked about DE yet and will probably have another cycle with our own eggs before we think about that, we only have to pay a smaller few to top up our cycle so may as well try again in June and then see where that leaves us.

Westies it's annoying you have to think about telling work when you have only been there such a short time, I think i would have a confidential chat with the HR manager and like you say this would explain some of your time off, as it's a maternity cover it doesn't actually effect your job as even if you got pregnant you would still actually be. Able to fulfill your contract (even though I know you want a permanent contract eventually)

Beccaboo, I hope you are ok - not too long for your scan and you can get your bfp reconfirmed and put your kind at rest.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are having a good weekend xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Amy, it's a series of tick boxes and if you answer "yes" to any question you have to provide clarification. I've filled it in now so I'm fine. I'm confident I won't lose my job over it as it's a large institution and they're known to be good to their employees plus I don't think they have a leg to stand on in order to dismiss me! x

Thanks LJH, I think we're on the same wave length with this. I hope you're doing OK. Been thinking of you lots. Big hugs x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just popping on briefly to send you some love LJH, thinking of you.


----------



## maisie2012

LJH, I was really sorry to hear your news   I hope you can enjoy some time out with a cocktail very soon! 

Westies, if it were me I would go for honesty, BUT it may be worth checking who will have access to the information on the OH questionnaire, I would guess that it is quite a limited range of people.

Beccaboo I am thinking of you and hope you are doing ok with the waiting game. I really hope everything is going to be ok for you     

Sorry not to do more personals, I am back to the 8.30pm bedtimes, still feeling very dodgy. Have my first proper hospital midwife appt next week so that will hopefully be good.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies check who will be informed of the IVF treatment. I would inform manager though xx

Maisie the extreme tiredness will pass. The first appt takes around 50mins and you'll come out bombarded with information but it's a great milestone to reach xx

Beccaboo hope you're doing ok xx

Sarah how's Pierre? Xx

Amy any nice treats to be had  today? Xx

AFM took back a dress I ordered from next, tried loads on in New Look but went and bought the one in Mothercare, plus a second dress- oh and a pair of converse from schuh so had a bit of a spending spree ☺😃 Bump a bit achy tonight, as it was last night, and am now thinking its from driving so much. Yesterday i probably drove for 3hrs and today more like 5 hours (1.5hr as longest stretch) the constant sitting hurts bump so now relaxing with feet up xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone  
Ljh I add my condolences. That is sad and frustrating. I did also want to say well done though ... From 0 fertilisation to 2 embies which began to grow and divide is darn good progress, even if neither was the one this time. Whatever new stuff that clinic is doing, it's taking you in the right direction. Do you take any supplements for egg quality? That might be worth doing if you don't already ... which you probably do. 
Westies for what it's worth I agree with your approach. I did wonder though: if it's a large organisation, they may even have an ivf policy at HR level which would tell you how they handle things like confidentiality of treatment and giving you time off for appointments etc. Worth looking up maybe. 
Hello Sarah ... I hope you're ok and Pierre is good. You've been quiet, but I'm hoping that is just early pregnancy tiredness. 
Beccaboo I hope you're feeling a bit less down this weekend and have a lovely next few days leading up to scan  
Maisie sorry to hear it is tough going. Hang on in there  
Amy, have nieces gone home yet? 
AFM I had a girly day today with my friend who got married and the other friend who bridesmaided for her with me. She is 25 weeks pregnant now (the bride), and she wanted us to come up and see her nursery stuff. I was worried as I've found it tough being around her at times but it was ok and I survived ... then we had afternoon tea at posh tea rooms so that helped soothe the pain


----------



## maisie2012

Well done Muchmore, that was a very nice thing to do for your friend. Can't have been easy at all.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Muchmore well done for surviving the girly day with your pregnant friend   I'm pleased to hear you had afternoon tea, I hope there was cake involved x  

Amoeba it sounds like you had a successful shopping trip, I hope the bump ache has eased & that the return to work goes ok x  

Ljh I hope the alcohol helped ease the pain x  

Beccaboo I hope you are doing ok & managed to get through the weekend, not too long until your scan x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok x  

Sarah I hope your scan on Tuesday goes well x  

Lillie I hope you have had a nice weekend & things are going well for you, not too long & you will be pupo x  

Westies good that you managed to get the form sorted, I hope the new job is going well & the scan tomorrow shows you are nearly ready for transfer x  

Maisie I hope the early nights are helping & you start to feel better soon x  

Smileycat I hope the midwife appointment went well   I have failed miserably with gyming this week but still had some lemon meringue pie tonight! x  

Hello wildflower, cara, nahla, Kalm, snowy, Helen, Emelda & anyone else I've missed  

My drugs arrived on Friday & I went in to town yesterday & got another pair of lucky orange pants ready for project defrost!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh Amy there was sooooo much cake  
And well done on the new orange knickers  
I went to buy a swimming costume today cos we are going on holiday in a few months and it was something else girly to do with the girls. Anyhow there was an orange one, but I just couldn't quite get up the confidence to buy it


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello,

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  

Westies, I hope your first week at work went ok and you managed to sort out the forms ok. What is next for you in terms regards this cycle, have you got another scan soon?

Hi Amy, Yay for getting all the drugs ok and good luck for the scratch tomorrow. I say the scratch definitely deserves a treat.  I'm doing okish, still getting all the preg signs and still don't feel like me but hope that is a good sign. The main thing is my food aversions, all foods taste odd and I just never know what I want - I would like to get back to normal eating habits! 

Muchmore, you are such a supportive friend. Im glad the afternoon tea was nice with cake. Orange is the seasons colour, you should purchase, a girly holiday sounds fab.

Amoeba, are you back to work today?  Hope its not too tough. xx

Smileycat, How was the midwife app? Are you feeling ok still?

Maisie, How are you feeling. I cant seem to shake my preg symptoms, I am not as bad as I was but this nausea/fatigue is lurking over me still. Im in bed by 8 and getting up at 6ish, that's 10 hours a night!
xx

Nickynack, How are you doing, Have you booked a holiday yet? xx

Sarah, scan day tomorrow for you. eeek. Hope all is okay. will be thinking of you.

LJH, How was your weekend. I hope you enjoyed an alcoholic beverage. Thinking of you. xx

Lillie, any update on how treatment is going for you, hope its all ok. xx

Hello everyone else.
2 more sleeps until my scan, pretty worried about it. Trying to remain positive but also not getting my hopes up too much. Hurrah for a 9am scan so I don't have to wait around. xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Amy I love the new profile pic! Your dogs are very tolerant! Well done on the new orange pants.  

LJH I hope you are doing ok and finding some things to do to cheer yourself up  

Nearly there Beccaboo, I am keeping everything crossed for you that all is ok. Based on how you feel it sounds as though everything is fine!    

Thanks for asking, I still have nausea which is just so unpleasant but trying to carry on regardless. Was actually sick for the first time a couple of evenings ago. Tiredness is variable but not as bad as it was. So ironic that something I am so happy about is making me feel terrible! After my mw appt this Friday I assume they will book the 12 week scan pretty soon (not sure quite how to count it but I am 12 weeks this week) and if all is well with that I will start telling family & friends.


----------



## Amy76

Muchmore I'm glad there was lots of cake involved!   where are you going away to & when do you go? did you like the orange swimming costume? it does seem a popular colour at the moment unless I just notice it more!   I think if you liked it you should have gone for it   I really hope there will be a reference to orange somewhere in your book if you can work it in to the story! x  

Beccaboo great that you are still getting pregnancy signs, hopefully the food aversions are a good thing, you can always eat healthily later when you feel better   I really hope you get good news at your scan on wednesday x   

Amoeba I hope your consultation goes well tomorrow x  

Westies I hope your scan went well today x  

Sarah good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Maisie exciting that you are 12 weeks this week, another milestone   the profile pic is of the dachshund in her new wheels, she isn't very good at walking so now has her own dog buggy which my sister bought, she either sits in it looking out the front or lies down & looks through the window!  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Scratch is booked for 12:30 & they did the special 'arrive with an almost full bladder' comment, plenty of potential to misjudge that!


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's, how time is flying! I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks already Maisie!

Beccaboo, glad you have the scan early so less time to stress on the day! Have you got the whole day off to do something nice afterwards in celebration? Everything is sounding positive to me, but I know full well what it is like to worry until you see your little one and hear a heartbeat. Just so you know I am eating some kale on your behalf today, and yesterday I managed a small walk-run (it was about half and half.. And only for half an hour but it was a start!) Lots of things wobbled that didn't used to, and I ache a bit today, but it was good to get back to some exercise. I'm going to do a 10k in June to raise money for a friends grandkid who has a really rare disease and can only get treatment in the USA.. I may have to walk some of it, but hopefully I can get around!

Amy, the daschund buggy made me chuckle! I've never seen such a contraption before! Nearest I've seen is my friend in Canada has a cat basket that goes on her bike so the cat can go on rides with her! Good luck judging the right level of bladder fullness tomorrow! Always a tricky one 

Westies, I hope it has gone ok today talking to your HR lady about IVF.

amoeba, hope you and bump are ok today.  definitely try not to sit so long.. I used to have an application on my computer at work to remind me to get up at least every hour, even if just for a quick stretch.

Hi to everyone else and hope the week ahead is good for you all.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm today was a sit down day at work as a training day - well a coursework moderation day but I did get up and have a wander every hour or so and no bump ache xx

Beccaboo glad you're scan is early - mine were always in the afternoon so a long day! Xx

Amy the daschund buggy looks so cute. I have seen a few of them about, hope to helps with getting her out and about. Hope scratch went ok xx

Westies hope meeting with HR went ok xx 

Maisie hope mw gets you booked in for scan quickly,  I know some ppl that didn't have 12w scan until almost 14w xx 

Hello to all the ccs and hope the 'clementine babies' are behaving themselves xxx

Afm had a moderation day at work and only a half day tomorrow due to ante natal so a nice gentle start to this half term 😊 Been having a lot of weird feelings going on, low down, and can only assume it's jellybean doing somersaults which I can't properly feel due to placenta being anterior. Hoping to hear hb tomorrow, as consultant did mention it at last visit - also going to try to get a scan out of them as still worried about 'his fat tummy' xx


----------



## LJH80

Amoeba - I think I will live my shopping sprees through you from now on, it always sounds like you are in shopping mode, I am jealous 👍🏻 good luck at the appt tomorrow I hope you get to hear the hub after your horrendous last meeting with the MW - if you explain how upset you were I am sure he will oblige 

Much more, well done on the nursery visit, it must have been tough 😥 but as you say afternoon tea I am sure helped xx

Lillie & westies I hope your treatment is going well?

Amy I love that you have some new lucky pants, after my disaster pedicure I am booked in again this weekend and will go orange for luck for you and the other ladies cycling ...oh and can I just say omg your dog has a pushchair, this is so cute...do you actually push her around town in it? And good luck for the scratch or was it today?, I always misjudge the bladder and it's always full to bursting, I once got told to empty it a little bit! Officially the hardest thing known to man!

Beccaboo I am so glad the scan is nearly here and that you are still having some symptoms. And yes it's great it's a morning appt as more waiting would not be good

Maisie, 12 weeks has flown by, very excited for you that you will soon be able to announce it xxx

Big hellos to everyone else and thanks for all the comments.

I can confirm I got drunk Friday and it was lovely 👍🏻 but back on healthy eating and excercise plan now, we have decided to go back in June to try one more time as we paid a fortune for the cycle and a top up for an additional one is only a little bit more so we may as well, the Dr has prescribed saizen injections to use now until EC which should help with the quality of eggs and they will have a meeting to see if I'll be on different meds this time. This will be our last try I think  as we need to be realistic if we don't get any good quality embryos this time so I need to be heathy and focus on getting these eggs ready for their last chance!! On the plus side I get another trip to Spain in 8 weeks 😀


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all

Sorry I haven't posted for a while it has been busy few days. I have tried to read back as far as I can!

*Amoeba* - AW! I think your little boy is laying and letting you now he's there. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and yo get to hear the heartbeat. I recorded it on my phone to listen to amaze at in my own time. Such a wonderful sound! BTW re MATB1 form. In my area the midwife/consultant provides it.

*Cara *- Fantastic news on the running (and in rubbish weather too!). 10k is a good distance and just enough time to take your mind off things. Please PM me you page, delighted to sponsor your for your efforts.

*Amy* - sounds like you had a fab time with your nieces. I bet they love their visits with you and are spoilt rotten! Your profile photo is so cute it must attract a lot of comments when you're out and about. Good luck for the scratch tomorrow hopefully it's nice and quick. Will you wear your lucky orange pants?

*Muchmore* - I LOVE fantasy fiction. really intrigued by your plot. Can't wait. Surely clementines will feature in your story

*Kalm* - my pregnancy is deemed high risk (due to twins) and will be consultant led, fortunately I will see the same consultant throughout and she specialises in multiple pregnancies. Well done for signing up for a 10k! Walk, run is a good way to start easing yourself back in. Don't push yourself too hard hun. BTW how's baby Ethan's sleeping and feeding at the moment? No more raspberries I hope! Cutie!

*Beccaboo* - Not long until your scan honey and I'm sure it will be fine. I can't wait to find out if you're carrying twins - eek!I'm so sorry you've had a worrying time. I know the feeling and you just feel helpless. You have all the pregnancy symptoms and they are good signs that everything is ok with your bean/s! I haven;t had any nausea or sickness at all it worked me initially and then I had my scan and it was a huge relief. It will be a great relief to you too I'm sure. I know you're not feeling very postitive about it so I will spread the positivity for you    I booked the day off for my first scan and me and the DH went for a celebratory lunch.

*Westies* - Have posted on FGA thread. Agree with all the advice you revived on the OH form. I trust the chat went well?

*Maisie* - oh bless you with the nausea and sickness.  Hope your second trimester is easier. I booked my mw appointment and 12 scan at the same time. Hopefully they can fit you in soon.

*LJH* - Yay to getting drunk you deserve to let your hair down! I'm so pleased you're trying again and they will have extra tweaks for your next cycle based on the info gathered from your last cycle. 

*Lillie* - ET must be approaching! How are you getting on?

*Sarah* - Hope your scan goes well this week.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I had my mw appointment last week which was daunting. I found it was way too much info at once when you're taking one day at a time! My pregnancy will be consultant led which is great and they provided lots of info on multiple pregnancies and local groups to get in touch with for support. Tomorrow I have a follow up with my immunes consultant to check that my natural kill cells are behaving. FX I just continue with the same cocktail of meds and intralipids. Also counting down to my 10wk scan next week, with harmony test.

Have a lovely week all.

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - well done you for a booze-fuelled-let-your-hair-down-weekend! I think a top up cycle sounds like a great idea, as does another trip to Spain. I hope that saizen is the answer for you  x

Amy - good news on getting your scratch booked in  In terms of optimum bladder scenario, I've learnt that going for a wee as soon as you get to the clinic then drinking two small cups of water seems to be what they're looking for! x

Smiley - great news on consultant-led care. Good luck for your appointment with Dr G tomorrow x

Thanks for asking after me LJH, Amy, Beccaboo, KALM, Smiley and Amoeba  Had a pretty full day as left home at 6.30am to get to scan appointment, went straight to work and didn't have a break due to getting there late so early night for me! Anyway, scan went well and I'm now booked in for transfer next Tuesday (19th). Last Suprecur injection tomorrow, I continue with oestrogen and then start progesterone (pessaries + Lubion) on Friday. (I also continue Clexane and Prednisolone, as directed by Dr G's immunes protocol). Also booked in for Neupogen wash with Dr G on Saturday and you'll all be amazed to hear that I'm splashing out and catching the train rather than the coach!   And on top of all that, had a very nice chat with the HR Manager who was lovely and just told me to let her know if there's anything she/work can do to support me  She also told me that one of her best friends went through a series of unsuccessful IVF attempts over the course of around three years before having twins. I thought that was sweet of her to share. Had intralipids Friday and nurse measured BP before, during and after and it was rather high. In fact, the highest I've ever seen it. It's never been high before and was fine when it was last tested a couple of months ago, so that's rather worrying. I had it tested again today and it was the same, so I've made an appointment to see my GP tomorrow morning to see what the suggest. I wonder if it could be the steroids? Or perhaps the increased Metformin? Who knows but I may go and buy a monitor from the chemist so I can keep track of it. That's it for now. Hope you're all OK x


----------



## Smileycat

Westies - So pleased the chat with HR went well and that she was understanding. BTW the nurses at the Lister advised me to test my BP on a regular basis whilst on steroids. They also recommended extra calcium, which Dr G agreed with as the steroids can impact our ability to absorb calcium. You should def mention the high BP to him on Saturday. x


----------



## IloveWesties

Smiley - I mentioned it to Sharon when I spoke with her about booking in the Neupogen wash and she didn't seem phased at all and just told me to mention it to Dr G on Saturday, which I will. I was rather hoping she may ask him what his advice would be so I could follow it (if any!) before I saw him. Will ask my GP instead. I've read that before re: calcium but thanks for the reminder. Is it something you should get tested for before taking extra calcium supplements? Not sure if there's any harm in taking too much? x


----------



## Smileycat

Westies- hmmmm... You know my thoughts on Sharon. I think too much calcium can cause kidney stones, but you're only on steroids up to 12 weeks during a time when you need extra calcium, so it's ok. xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Smiley. Are you taking/have you taken calcium supplements then I take it? Just looking at them online and they vary wildly in strength so would love a reccomendation if you have one? x


----------



## LJH80

Smiley, 10 week scan next week! So quick, although I bet it doesn't feel quick for you. Hope your two little ones are behaving and those NK cells are being kept in order 

Westies yay for transfer next week - how exciting you will be PUPO 😘😘😘 and your HR manager sounds lovely and behaved exactly as she should have done, it's such a relief to have support and I have found it invaluable at work when needing time off. It must be a weight off your mind to know you made the right decision. I hope your BP goes down too, do you think you were a little stressed with new job on top of the treatment? Hopefully if it was that it will calm down xx
Also what is this wash thing? I must have missed this one?!?


----------



## Smileycat

IloveWesties said:


> Thanks Smiley. Are you taking/have you taken calcium supplements then I take it? Just looking at them online and they vary wildly in strength so would love a reccomendation if you have one? x


Yes i take 500g of calcium with magnesium. It's in a blue bottle from H&B. I think I started taking them on day 5 when I commenced Prednisolone and clexane. Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Thanks LJH- no, it doesn't seem quick at all. I just distract myself as best as can. Hope you're keeping well hun. June is only round the corner and whilst I know you're trying to be healthy a few cheeky treats along the way will be good for you.  xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies great that manager was supportive and yey to being pupo next week! Xx. I am on prescription calcium & Vit D (adcal d3) which gives me 1200mg calcium and 800iu of vitD3 

LJH June will be here before you know it, fx the saizen injections help. On the positive though you went from zero fertilisation to 100% fertilisation so obviously your eggs must enjoy the Spanish sunshine xxx 

Oh dear just downloaded insulin pump and things are worse than I thought... Have been slowly making changes to try keep blood sugars in target but am 77% in target &20% above with an average sugar of 6.1 yet 4w ago I was 81%in target 10% above and an average sugar of 5.4 - guess consultant will be making drastic changes tomorrow 😖😖


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi all 

Beccaboo - It's nearly Wednesday, are you working tomorrow? If so, one more work day to go. That's how I counted down to mine. It sounds like you have all the 'right' symptoms but I completely understand the anxiousness. I'm sure everything is fine and the biggest question is are you snuggling twins in there?!  

Amoeba - I have no idea what those numbers mean but I hope your consultant has a plan of action for you tomorrow. It must be really stressful having another factor to worry about alongside everything else when you're pregnant.

Smileycat - Hope you're well and your consultant appointment goes well tomorrow, 10 weeks next week, wow. I know what you mean about it not going quickly though.

LJH - Glad you had a night off the healthy  I've been thinking of you. Wishing you all the luck in the world for June. 

Amy - Did you have your scratch today? Hope it went well.

maisie - Enjoy telling family and friends the good news. Does anyone know yet? Hope your nausea settles soon.

MuchMore - I think an orange swimming costume sounds like an excellent idea  how lovely that you were such a good friend re: the whole nursery thing. It must be hard. I'm glad you had tea and cake afterwards though.

Hope the CC babies are all coming along well.

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and we have our early scan in the morning. I'm nervous. I've felt a bit lost, for want of a better word, these last few weeks. It's a strange thing, coming out the other side of IVF pregnant. It's amazing, obviously, and not only have I felt lost I've felt guilty for feeling that way because I know how lucky I am. I feel like I don't deserve to be here anymore because I'm not cycling, and that not everyone is happy, which is ridiculous perhaps.  But I also want to be sensitive to those who are still cycling/about to start again. Sorry, I have no idea where this is going!


----------



## LJH80

Good luck for the scan in the morning Sarah, and don't be silly course you should be on here, we have lots of mummies and pregnant ladies now and it's about is supporting each other and just catching up to say hi now after this long so don't go anywhere xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah hope all goes well tomorrow, can't wait to here if Pierre is one or two Pierre's 😊😊 I know what you mean about being on here etc but we don't want ppl to leave; we're all here to support each other whether cycling or not - it could be hormones making you feel that way too xxxx. The numbers essentially mean that the control of my blood sugars is worse - not hugely bad but getting worse although I know it's pregnancy causing it X


----------



## IloveWesties

LJH - This is quite a useful summary of Neupogen if you're interested: http://www.sims.ie/news-views/neupogen-and-implantation.1682.html Dr G has prescribed it for me as I have three missing KIR receptors which are critical for optimum fertility in his opinion. Dr G likes to administer the first injection as a uterine wash (bit like transfer) and then I self-inject in to my stomach every four days. The injections cost around £60 EACH(!) so I hope it does the trick  x

Smiley - thanks for that, I'll go get some x


----------



## LJH80

Westies, well i hope for that price they do the trick, my saizen injections are going to cost about £800 but at this point it's all like Monopoly money, I am also going to do acupuncture this time. I am sure it will be our last cycle so may as well go for it!


----------



## Snowy white1

LJH - sorry to hear about your cycle. Glad that you were able to have some booze to take your mind off things and great that you have a plan for next time.

Smiley - great that you're nearly 10 weeks. Are you doing the Harmony test at FMC? I went there and they are fantastic.

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah and Pierre!

Beccaboo - good luck for Wednesday. Hopefully all is well with your little bean(s). 

Amy - Hope scratch isn't too unpleasant.
I love the pic. The other day, I saw a lady with a pram; there was a baby in the pram bit and a little dog in the bottom bit which is for your shopping. If only my cat could be trained to go in our pram. I'd love it if he could join us for walks!


----------



## KALM

Westies my clinic told me to take calcium specifically.. Can't remember if it was due to the prednisolone or clexane now, but one of those can lower your calcium levels when you take for a while. They said just to take the osteocare ones.. You take two a day according to the packet.

Sarah, lots of luck for tomorrow! Shame you won't find out yet if Pierre is a Pierre or a Pieretta! 

Smiley.. Ethan's feeding is fine, sleeping is not the best but I know it could also be a lot worse. Some new mum's I know only get 2 hour sleep stretches, I do at least get a 4 hour one quite consistently at night. Day time sleep is still a struggle. We are going to see a cranial osteopath on wed, just to see if that might help things at all.  Tomorrow we start a 5 week baby massage class, should be fun, it's just going to be a challenge to get there for 11:15 as mornings are not the best!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sarah I hope the scan goes well today & you get to see pierre   this isn't a thread for people cycling anymore it is a group of lovely ladies chatting & supporting each other through whatever life throws at us, we all want to know how pierre is doing so you can't leave x  

Amoeba I hope your appointment goes well & you get to hear lo, I hope the specialists can come up with a way to control your blood sugars for the remainder of your pregnancy x  

Kalm well done for getting out for a walk/run, I hope you & ethan enjoy the baby yoga class x  

Ljh you definitely deserved a night of drinking on friday, pleased to hear you didn't suffer too much afterwards   great that you are planning to give it another go in june, I really hope the extra meds make all the difference for you x  

Smiley I hope your immunes appointment goes well today, hopefully being consultant led during your pregnancy means you get to see your lo's more often   I  thought I would start this cycle with a big dose of orange so I have lucky orange knickers, orange handbag, orange cardigan & orange scarf on!  

Westies exciting that you have a date for transfer & great that work seem so supportive x  

Beccaboo only one more sleep until your scan, I so hope it goes well for you x   

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are doing well, I think I have turned in to that crazy lady who doesn't have any kids but dresses her dogs up & takes photos of them instead & now one of the dogs has a buggy!  

Wildflower I hope your running is going well & you are remembering to have some nice treats too! x  

Lillie I hope you are doing ok, not long now until you are reunited with a frostie or two x  

Cara I hope the running is going well x  

Maisie I hope you are feeling ok x  

Babyninja I hope you are settling in to motherhood with your lo x  

Hello helen, nahla, emelda, babycakes, goldie & anyone else I might have missed


----------



## sarahsuperdork

One tiny baby with a tiny heartbeat, well done Pierre!


----------



## Amy76

Excellent news sarah, well done pierre x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello,

Yippee Sarah that's brilliant news. Just made my day hearing that and give me hope for mine tomorrow. Oh yes, don't go anywhere, you are a CC after all and here for support and general chit chat!  xx

Amy, Hope your scratch goes well today.  

Kalm, great work on the walk/run, you will be doing 10k in no time Im sure and it will be all run/run! Enjoy the baby massage class today, hope you make it ok without too many morning struggles to get out of the house! xx

Snowy, thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow. Hope you and Lizzie are doing well. How is her feeding now? xx

Westies, Im glad you had a nice HR lady who is understanding. Supportive managers are good, mine is lovely, doesn't really ever mention it other than the occasional comment if we are alone to ask how I am. Glad the scan went well yesterday and transfer next week, wow, that's come round quick. xx

Amoeba, hope the consultant app goes well today and they can sort out the blood sugar numbers to control it. Hope they do a little scan too, that will be nice. xx

Smiley, glad the midwife app went well and hope todays consultant appointment goes well too. Good that you will be monitored lots with the twins. Tomorrow Im due back in work after my early scan  although I have warned manager that if its not good news I most probably wont be in! Not up for eating much at the moment anyway so maybe if its good news I save the celebratory lunch for when Im feeling better! xx

LJH, June will be here before you know it and yippee to another spanish holiday at the same time! If this cycle there was fertilisation then that has to give you hope that things are getting better with each cycle. xx

Maisie, sorry to hear nausea still lurking. I haven't actually been sick however if I get hungry I start to reach as if Im going to be. I did that walking out of my work yesterday! If I manage to eat something substantial Im fine again for a couple more hours until it hits again! cant believe you will be 12 weeks soon! 

Wildflower, hope you are ok, haven't heard from you in a while. xx

Hello everyone else lve missed. Hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah yey well done to Pierre xxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Yay! Fantastic news Sarah. Bonjour Pierre!


----------



## LJH80

Yay welcome to our newest addition Pierre clementine 😘


----------



## maisie2012

Well done Sarah and Pierre Clementine!     
So pleased for you. Yes please don't feel the need to go anywhere, we are all at different stages now anyway. I have to say that I got to the point (after six cycles) where I didn't really want to join another new board... 

Beccaboo I am still keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Lots of sympathy for the feeling sick   - surely it has to be a good sign!! 

Amy I hope your scratch was ok and not too painful   xxx


----------



## KALM

Hurray for Pierre!   

Amy, I would gave been disappointed if you hadn't gone the whole orange approach today  I hope the scratch wasn't too uncomfortable. 

We made it out of the house in time for baby massage (I was astonished how easy we managed it too), and Ethan went down for a nap WITH NO FUSSING when we got back and slept for an hour! Amazing. I could eat lunch in peace and quickly cut the lawn (well it's more weeds than grass but anyway)! It's such a nice day here we will go for walk in the pram later.

I hope the sun is shining on you all today


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm glad the session helped settle Ethan xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


Diabetes consultant was happy enough with sugars as such, did make lots of changes to insulin and back in 3 weeks to see him. Saw obstetrician who said not to worry about jellybean's fat tummy at 18w she then had a go at finding his hb - took a while due to placenta but found it 💙 She pushed down at top of bump and jellybean pushed her back so she had me do it too...such a lovely feeling xxx


----------



## LJH80

Aww glad you Drs appointment was much better today and hearing the HB must have been amazing.

KALM my sisters baby was a bad sleeper and he had colic too so she was going out of her mind at one point, she also took him to cranial osteopathy and baby massage and it did seem to work. Hopefully they both continue to work for you too, lovely if you manage to get him to sleep a little in the day, and well done for mowing the lawn I think I would have had some sofa time haha


----------



## Amy76

Kalm well done on getting to baby massage & great that Ethan went down for a nap so you could have lunch in peace & cut the grass   I managed to add an orange bracelet to the mix just as I was leaving the house to go to my appointment!   one of my nieces had colic & saw a cranial massage person & it seemed to help her too x  

Beccaboo I think the continued symptoms sound promising, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow x   

Amoeba good news that the consultant isn't too worried about your blood sugar levels, great that you heard jellybean's heartbeat & so cute that he responded x  

Maisie I hope the midwife appointment goes well on friday, it will be lovely for you to start sharing your news with family & friends x  

Scratch was fine, I think the most painful bit was paying £225 for something that only lasted a couple of seconds!


----------



## Beccaboo

Sarah, I love the name Pierre Clementine! xx

Maisie, yes I hope my symptoms are good signs. Hope today has been a good day for you. xx

Kalm. It sounds like it been a really good day for you. The baby massage session obviously done the trick to get little Ethan napping. Does he fall asleep in the pram if you go out for a walk? xx

Amoeba, Glad they keeping a good check on you with the blood sugar levels and great you got to hear his little heartbeat too, bonus.  xx

Amy, glad the scratch went ok. It isn't the most pleasant is it but like as you say, its over very quickly and done with now. Hope it makes little olaf stick. Yes, from about 10 seconds of pain I worked out the cost per second!   
So you start drugs tomorrow then you will be well on your way again. xx

I decided tonight I fancy fajita's, ooooh a little veg! Ive gone off chicken though so mine will be veggie and DH will be chicken ones. Good thing about nausea is I get out of all cooking, DH does the lot, he even makes me breakfast and lunch! xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....it's been a while so I apologise....

smiley so happy everything was fine at ur last scan an the twins are growing nicely... when is dd? they could come on Halloween like little pumpkins an fit the orange theme  

Amy hun glad the scratch went well today...eek ur back on the crazy rollercoaster as of tomorrow!! welcome aboard!

Sarah congrats on the fab scan x

lhj I was so sad to read ur news huni...I love that u got drunk and enjoyed it!! I have everything crossed for ur next attempt in June time...xx

amoeba glad u had a better appointment an head jelly bean...must be so exciting....I hope the start of the new term is treating you nicely?

kalm whoop whoop to getting to baby massage!! hi five! hope Ethan an u enjoyed it lots...it sounds like it helped with the sleep...were u not tempTed to nap or have a nice soak when he was down  

maisie hope ur OK flower?

Helen how are u doing huni? when is your holiday again? I think it could be June?

Nickynack hope ur well? have u booked that holiday yer?

beccaboo one more sleep!! eek!! u made me hungry for fajitas lol....how are u feeling?

westies glad u got work sorted hun hope ur still enjoying the new job? this time next week you will be PUPO....eek!!

snowy how are you an lizzy getting on?

hello to anyone I have missed....I am on my phone...

afm scan on Friday went well an transfer has been booked for Friday...just waiting for a time...feel rather anxious this time round an tummy flutters when I think about Friday! I think having a fet doesn't feel like ur in treatment much with less apts etc so mentally doesn't feel like we are this close....I hope I don't sound like a   I also find that the meds for a fet are far worse than  fresh   the prognova gave me crazy sickness but now am on the prontogest an reduced dose it's not so bad...BUT.....now my   hurts from the nasty jabs and am getting some pretty purple/blue marks from my clexane...oh the joys eh! just   I am third time lucky...an also praying for all u lovely ladies too o  this rollercoaster whether it be those carrying or those in treatment....along with u ladies who are already fab mums an doing a grand job an those in between treatment/end of journey that u all get ur happy endings...they are so very well deserved

I am.stoll reading along even if I don't find time to post...I have 8 weeks until my next 3 exams an struggling to jam it all in as well as being zonked from meds!! xx


----------



## LJH80

Hi Lillie, so exciting that you will be pupo this weekend, I hope you can relax a little in your 2ww and don't have to study too much for these exams. I hope you start to feel a little better now you have stopped prognova.


----------



## Smileycat

Sarah - congrats again! So happy for you! Please don't leave us. We have all been through so much together, I'd like to hear how you're getting on and offer support where I can. 

Snowy - I know nearly 10 weeks eh? has been a long 6 weeks since my BFP! Yes, I'm booked to do the Harmony with FMC. They said they can still test with twins. I receive the results the day after my NHS nuchal scan and so it will be interesting to compare results.  Hope you and Lizzie are well. I love that profile photo. I remember you used to enjoy swimming, do you intend to take Lizzie when she's old enough?

Lillie - haha! You're so funny. I hope my babies aren't the size of pumpkins! EDD is 12/11 but they are likely to have an early exit. I had a feeling ET was soon for you. Yay! Will be thinking of you and Olaf on Friay. Hope you get some time to relax during the 2ww and not worry about exams. Are you on Clexane for blood clotting? I feel your pain, it is nasty for bruising and alas I must stay on it until 31 weeks!  Just remember it will all be worth it and Olaf will thank you for it. FX this is third time lucky for you Lillie.  

Amy - wow! from the description of your outfit you must have been very orange today   Ouch re the price of the scratch but pleased it was quick. When do you start the meds and of course what's the treat for tonight??

Kalm - Yay to making it to baby massage today and seems like it did the trick   Happy mummy happy baby

Amoeba - Aw! Your post made me smile. Always lovely to hear a heartbeat.

Beccaboo - lol! I'm not doing any cooking either, I'm exhausted in the evenings. I'm actually jealous of your nausea. Good that you still have an appetite despite the nausea and it is for healthy food. I'm still addicted to pickled onion monster munch! Wishing you oceans of positive vibes for tomorrow lovely lady    

HI to everyone else Westies, Muchmore, Cara, LJH, Helen, Nahla, Maisie, Nickynack.

AFM, my immunes appointment went well. He doesn't need to see me again for anther 10 weeks - woo hoo! He was very happy with my NK results. Thankfully, I will continue with intralipids every 4 weeks ,but on the downside I need the stingy injections (LIT) next week (the last one). I must also stay on clexane until 31 weeks. Gutted about that it causes nasty bruising and it will feel weird injecting in my tummy as I get bigger. Anyway, I must not complain, the drugs are obviously working. A week until my 10 wk scan  

xx


----------



## lillieb87

thanks lhj an smiley....

smiley I am on clexane for the blood disorder an aspirin...what are u on it for if u don't mind me asking? I hav been informed if I get pregnant I will hav to be on it until 35 weeks an post delivery too...the needles always seem blunt!! pumpkin babies are possible then with dd so early in November  

I have 2 weeks off from lunchtime on Tuesday so hoping to chill out on 2ww an do some gentle study in between nice steady walks....an possibly a few lunches out   dh wasn't impressed I hav to go back for monfay an tues morn but a girl gotta do what she has to do! we are just too busy at work an a colleague is on leave....I have promised I won't stress or rush about but I will hav the weekend after transfer so if olaf is gona stick around I assume he would have made his mind up by then!! x


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie - I also have a blood clotting disorder. I have the PAI gene 45/5g. Sounds complicated, but in essence means that I'm prone to clotting. Ah! don't get me started on those needles, I'm pretty good about injections, but that one is the worst!  Yes, I have heard that some women stay on it post delivery to be on the safe side. Oh good, you need that time off to relax and treat yourself. Stock up on the brazil nuts and avocado to aid implantation! I'm convinced it works. xx


----------



## lillieb87

I have the Brazil nuts...much prefer the choc ones though   I love avavado to an read about warm comfort foods such as soup/stews so made a batch last night   

sounds like my blood issue too...they all sound similar to be honest I get confused! x


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie - keep your socks on during the 2ww too.  According to TCM, this help keeps your uterus warm. Every little helps


----------



## lillieb87

Haha I read that online an mentioned it to my sister...my nieces overheard an came running downstairs with their foot muff thing...apparently it keeps ur feet warm an even more if u put a water bottle/wheat bag in it lol I am getting to the point where I wil try ANYTHING!! I hav just added avavado to my shopping order!! 

I sure hope olaf likes warm igloos as well as much as warm hugs! (as he says in the movie) x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I second the avocado and Brazil nuts! I don't like avocado but it was ok blended into a smoothie with yoghurt and a banana every day for a week after ET. I also made homemade soups to keep my womb warm and put a hot water bottle on my feet  the things we do! Wishing you lots of luck lillie, I am looking forward to us taking our brood out on a play date one day. 

Thank you for the lovely thoughts everyone  you are orange superstars.


----------



## lillieb87

Hehe I would be up for that Sarah...the kids would have the same thing in common...they all started their  precious live in the same place!! I LOVE avavado I can eat it out the shell with a spoon! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I still meet with a lady who cycled with me on our first go, her little girl is the same age as Auron and it's lovely knowing they started in the same place. I have to say I was glad to leave today, hopefully never to go back!


----------



## lillieb87

awww that's lovely Sarah..hopefully u will NEVER go back there again...


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay Sarah and Pierre. That's wonderful news.

Good luck for tomorrow Beccaboo! 

Good to hear from you Lillie - hoping all is going well to make a nice comfy home for Olaf.

I ate chicken soup every day for a week after ET!

Lizzie and I are doing ok. We have a bit of a routine going and it makes life easier. Or maybe it's just that she's getting older so easier to handle. There were a few weeks at the beginning where I was really struggling but things do seem to be improving.
Her feeding is much better now. I still breast feed but also give her anti reflux formula and ranitidine for her reflux. This combination seems to be working as she's putting on weight now as she should be. She's still only 9th percentile for weight but is quite long. Apparently she will be tall and slim which would be nice.

Smiley - well remembered on the swimming.
I'll be taking her next week which should be fun. No idea how she will react as she hasn't been too keen on classes in general and she always looks very suspicious of bath time!


----------



## KALM

Lille, smiley, i feel your pain with the clexane jabs! If it helps to know I stopped getting bruises from the injections after a while.. I can't remember how many weeks though. And smiley around 20 weeks I stopped injecting in my belly and did it in my thigh. Saying that I stopped pretty soon after that totally as my consultant didn't believe I needed it.

Lillie, exciting that transfer is so soon!! Fingers and toes crossed for you! I will remember to wear my orange pants on Friday to send you luck!


----------



## IloveWesties

Quick update from me as I'm on my way to bed. Just done trigger at 9pm (DH sang "Trigger Time" in his usual MC Hammer "Hammer Time" tune fashion, which made me laugh as if forgotten that he did that before!  ).

Lillie/Smiley - I have the 4G/4G PAI-1 gene polymorphism so also will need to continue the lovely Clexane jabs throughout pregnancy  Lillie - I think 5G/5G represents normal so anything other (4G/5G or 4G/4G combinations) means you have a higher risk of blood clotting disorders, hence the need for Clexane for those with anything other than 5G/5G. Hope that makes sense honey. Have everything crossed for Friday for you and glad we'll be 2WW buddies  x

Amy - well done on your scratch honey. One step closer to project defrost... Exciting! x

Amoeba - great that you're being looked after so well and that your treatment plan is ring tweaked along the way accordingly x

That's it for now. Hi everyone else x


----------



## Smileycat

Best of luck Beccaboo xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo wishing you lots of luck for your scan x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck Beccaboo!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo good luck for scan xxx  

Sarah love your profile pic of Pierre xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello ladies, so I'm slightly in shock right now, they found two lovely heartbeats.
I cant quite believe I am carrying twins! eeek
xx


----------



## LJH80

Aaahhhhhhh two more baby celemtines to add to the group. Whoop whoop congrats xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

TWINS!! I'm so happy for you Beccaboo, that's really exciting, congratulations.


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo that is fab news I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## KALM

Fantastic Beccaboo!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Fantastic Beccaboo - more clementine twins xx


----------



## Smileycat

Fabulous news Beccaboo! Yay to twins!      Congrats xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Congratulations Beccaboo! What lovely news, clementine twins!   
     
seems appropriate to have two of everything! Hope you enjoy your day and that everything goes smoothly for you from here xxxx

Amy glad to hear your scratch was ok, you made me laugh about the cost. I have always been on a really high dose of Gonal F and it made me very cross to have to keep handing over my credit card for such huge amounts just so that I could stick needles in myself.

Good luck for Friday Lillie, great that you will soon be PUPO!    

Hi to everyone else, sorry not to do more personals I am a bit behind with my work. Still have bad nausea but trying to keep it at bay with apples, prawn cocktail crisps and ginger tea, among other things!

Hope you all have a good day, it's lovely here so a bit of a shame to be at my desk...


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo yay! So excited and pleased for you lovely. Twins is double exciting 

Sarah I haven't said congrats to you to!! Well done Pierre


----------



## Snowy white1

Yay Beccaboo! Twins! How exciting. That's put a smile on my face!


----------



## Beccaboo

Awww thanks CC's. The decision to have two put back was a difficult one for me and cant quite believe I actually have twins. Might take me a few days to get my head around it! Work today certainly hasn't been very productive. Feel better now I've reach this milestone, early days so fx now for the next one. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

When is you're next scan Beccaboo? Does your clinic do another scan or is it the standard 12w one next? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thank you wildflower, don't worry, I think Westies has missed all of my posts since my transfer. 

Thank you Amoeba, I think Pierre looks like a little jellybaby!

Will catch up properly later, hugs to you all.


----------



## Smileycat

Beccaboo said:


> Awww thanks CC's. The decision to have two put back was a difficult one for me and cant quite believe I actually have twins. Might take me a few days to get my head around it! Work today certainly hasn't been very productive. Feel better now I've reach this milestone, early days so fx now for the next one. xx


It's very exciting news and does take a while to sink in. We have been doubly blessed  My DH was initially focussed on the financials and getting a new car and I was concerned about any risks during pregnancy and delivery. We've done a lot of research since. It will be a challenge but we will cope. btw you will need to book a double appointment for your 12 week scan if you haven't already done so. Looking forward to swapping twin info with you xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Such a run of CCs luck recently, it's so great.
Smiley, Sarah, Beccaboo and Maisie I look forward to hearing about your pregnancies and LOs when they arrive.

Hopefully those still cycling will continue the run of luck.

Took Lizzie into London today to meet my work friends and she was a very good girl!


----------



## IloveWesties

Yey! Huge congratulations Beccaboo, that's fabulous news xx

Sarah - given the nature of the personal messages you sent me I thought it best we ignore each other as I don't need any sort of additional stress in my life at the moment. You haven't sent any posts directed at me either, so I thought you were on the same page which was fine with me. Yet again I'm amazed at the immaturity and selfishness of one of your posts. You won't bully me off this thread - I belong here just as much as you and I refuse to be upset by you yet again.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh, the personal message I sent after you hounded me with them first, because I was upset by the way you disparaged my career? I'm sorry, if you can't congratulate me on my pregnancy after the journey we've *all* been on, that reflects more on you than it does on me. I've had the same ****ty year you've had and I'm finally pregnant and you can't even bring yourself to say "congratulations". And *I* am the bad guy? Wow, just wow.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Happy to post the PMs publicly, too, if anyone believes "the nature" of them was unpleasant, as Westies is unfairly insinuating.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah it was at 6w scan that my little man became known as jellybean as that's what he looked like at that point. I (& parents) still call him jellybean ☺ Xx Pierre will have to stay Pierre tho as such a cool name....if it's a boy maybe you can include Pierre in his name 🤔 Xx 

Snowy glad Lizzie was good whilst visiting your workplace. Love your pic of her, so cute xx 

Westies hope new job is still going well and not long now until you'll be pupo xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Sarah - do you think your behaviour is kind and fair? I do not understand why you seem to have such a chip on your shoulder about me and why it's not possible for you to just leave me alone. Re: "hounding you", I sent you two messages and you sent me two in reply. I chose not to reply to your second. I messaged you to be kind to make sure you hadn't taken something I said on the thread about my temporary job in retail the wrong way and indeed, as it turns out, you had and I apologised to you for that at the time. Also, just to remind you that you actually suggested that I ignore your posts! I really don't want to be drawn in to this with you and I do not understand your motivation for doing so, especially given the timing for me. Huge congratulations on your pregnancy and I wish you all the very best. Now please leave me alone to get on with my own cycle, thank you.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm sorry Westies, I find your emotional manipulation really inappropriate. Woe is you, etc etc. You did not message me to be kind. You asked *me* to be kind to *you*, after you had said something unpleasant. I cannot stay here and listen to this and I won't let you spoil what should be a happy time for me. Don't congratulate me because you feel you have to, I don't need your platitudes. If you meant it, you would have said it before now. 

Good luck, everyone. I know the vast majority of you are lovely but I can't be around this sort of underlying negativity. It's a shame that in a room full of good people, the one person who has been awful is the one that you keep thinking about but it's just one of those things. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo has you double good news started to sink in yet? I know you were worried about transferring two so I hope it hasn't come as too much of a shock! x  

Snowy how lovely that you got to take Lizzie to meet your work friends & that she was so well behaved x  

Smileycat great that your nk results are ok, but sorry to hear you need another stingy injection   so exciting that you & Beccaboo can share you twin journies together x  

Lillie sorry to hear about the fet meds being a bit rubbish but I am so excited that you will be reunited with Olaf on Friday   I'm not looking forwards to the prognova!   a Brazil nut is a Brazil nut & I'm pretty sure chocolate ones should be included on the unofficial list of fertility food! x  

Sarah I hope your good news is starting to sink in now, so exciting that auron will have little Pierre or pierrina as a playmate x  

Maisie it is scary when you see how much all the meds & stuff cost, I know how lucky I have been to get NHS treatment, especially as my ccg has just announced it is cutting all funding for ivf   I hope your tiredness starts to ease x  

Kalm I hope you & Ethan have had a good day x  

Westies great that you have done your trigger shot, not long until you are pupo x  

Ljh how are you doing? I hope there will be a few treats along the way even though you are back on the healthy eating regime! x  

Cara I hope your training is going well & work isn't too busy x  

Wildflower how are you & rose doing at the moment? Have you been doing any fun stuff? I hope you are ok x  

Muchmore have you managed to get time for anymore writing? Are you secretly wishing you had gone for the orange swimsuit now?! x  

Nickynack I hope you are doing ok & the counselling has helped a bit X  

Amoeba I hope you will be following Babycakes lead & using jellybean as your lo's middle name x  

Hello to everyone else I have missed  

First dr injection done & pez Olaf rewarded me for being brave with an orange pez sweet  

I was a bit slow typing this message as I was eating & the miniature dachshund had a mild fit & now it all seems to have kicked off tonight which is so sad when there has been so much good news recently


----------



## LJH80

Amy I was on prognova and I was fine I do t think I had any side effects at all so hopefully you will be the same, and hopefully Lillie will feel better soon too.

I'm glad Olaf thought you had been brave enough for an orange sweet 😝 yay to starting again xx hope mini dachshund is ok now?

And yes it's a shame there is some negative posts tonight, I honestly didn't even know we had some celemtines that had fallen out, but hopefully avoiding each other's posts will be enough to keep everyone happy. I hope you are both ok and not too stressed, I know it would upset me so hope you are both ok xxx (ps don't want to get involved just want you to both not be stressing out x)


----------



## Amy76

Ljh thank you for the reassurance about prognova, I have a big phobia about being sick so I was a bit worried!   the dachshund is on epilepsy medication every 12 hours which usually controls things, it was only a mild fit & hopefully she is ok now x


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - I was on 5 progynova per day for my fet and no side effects so hopefully you'll be fine.
Hope the dog's ok!


----------



## Amy76

Thanks snowy that is reassuring   Lizzie looks so cute in your profile pic   the dog is stretched out sleeping on the sofa & seems ok now x


----------



## Nahla

beccaboo, huge congratulations...so happy to read your great news! You will get lots of cuddles and lots of stress and little sleep....

sarah, huge congratulations to you too. I hope you still read this...

Westies, good luck for tomorrow

westies and sarah, I havent read any of your pm, hence I dont know what you are talking about and I dont want to know either.  just wanted to ask: isnt it possible that this is a huge misunderstanding? I know that letters, mails etc. can easily be misunderstood when you dont listen to the sound of the voice and dont see the other person....I am sure there is nobody amoung us who does not deserve a good life included career and children...and I am sure we all do share that opinion. ( me too I dont want to be involved, just wanted to point that out). 

afm: sleep is slowly getting better...babies sleep in separate rooms now which improved their sleep. colics also getting better. we started PEKIp last week ( a group with naked babies once a week, they really enjoy to be naked and move completely different without nappies) and Flo has done a huge poop on my jeans while feeding  of course I did not have changing clothes for ME. 

sorry, I cant do personals to everybody any more. I try to read everything but am just too tired....

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Nahla - good to hear from you. Glad sleep is getting better. How long are the babies naked for? Lizzie likes to be naked but I'm not sure I trust her not to wee and poo all over me!


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all! This thread is so fast these days me popping in occasionally is leaving me a bit lost!
I've realised I've fallen behind on congratulating our newly pregnant CCs.
So, huge congratulations to Sarah (hope you're still reading) and twin mummies to be Smiley and Beccaboo! How exciting for you all!
I've also fallen behind on supporting those currently cycling. I know Westies and Lillie fall in that bracket but can't remember who else! I'm so busy and exhausted with work it's affecting my memory and concentration!
DH and I have been struggling a bit lately. We're both stressed, me with work, him with starting a new job, separately and together with things from the mmc still simmering. We've been talking it through with our counselor which helps. She suggested we have a regular date night which is easier said than done with my shifts! It's DHs Birthday next week and I've planned a fun day together which should help us start talking again. We're also disagreeing about when to do the next FET. Following clinic guidelines we could do the next one with my AF in May. However, as we have to do medicated now, and presuming AF follows the current pattern, that means injecting while we're on a camping holiday. It's a church camp and I'm volunteering on one of the trans so we haveto go. I want to start as soon as possible and don't mind injecting in a tent. But DH thinks it's best to wait till June. I know he's right I'm just fed up of all this waiting!
Training for my run is going OK although I caught a cold so had to have a little break. Can't remember who asked for my just giving page so have decided to post it here presuming it's allowed.
Www.justgiving.com/carajackson2 iI think that's it, I'll have to check!


----------



## LJH80

Cara I know how you feel even one month extra wait can seem like a lifetime and the possibility of being pregnant in May would be really appealing, but make sure you are on the right space to give it its best shot, if you think the camping trip won't be too busy or stressful then I say go for it and try and get your DH to understand that waiting is agony for us impatient TTC ladies xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara I just searched for you on just giving site but says you don't exist, and copying the link also says no records xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

It's ok found you by separating name I had put carajackson in search box    I am Vicky smith - just so you know who donated xxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Amoeba, thanks for donation. Yeah just realised the correct address for my just giving page is www.justgiving.com/Cara-Jackson2


----------



## wildflower

hi Cara
I did injecting in a tent last year! It was actually fine, you just couldn't do the trigger when camping I think. And if you are camping for a long time it is maybe not ideal but it was fine for two nights for me (my cycle was negative but I don't think that was a factor!)
What ljh says is very sensible though, best to wait for the right time than be impatient and you want less stress in general. But maybe a church camp will be less stressful than work?
Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Ljh and wildflower I'm not worried about injecting in a tent per se and I don't think DH is either really. The issue is there will be lots of small kids running around and tents are not secure! It's also the fact that I'll be injecting cetrotide which you have to mix. We both found the mixing really stressful and I don't think DH wants to be stressed in public (tent walls aren't exactly soundproof!). There's also a chance the camp might clash with scan dates. It depends on AF timing. In my heart of hearts I think it's sensible to wait. It'll give me longer to recover from my running race too!


----------



## LJH80

I think I would agree if you need to mix, you need to be pretty sterile too so in that case it might be a bit tricky. And if it clashes with scans it would be a nightmare, we had to cancel our trip when we were staying in some yurts as it could have clashed, as it happened af came early but it's not worth the risk. Just think of it as an extra month to get yourself ready and June will be here before you know it xx


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies, I realise it's been a really (really!!) long time since I posted here so I'm not surprised if you don't remember me but I just wanted to drop in and say I still catch up on your posts when I can and it's so lovely to read the exciting news of those who are having successful cycles, and also all the amazing support you guys continue to give each other. It makes me a bit sad I drifted away during my pregnancy. 

Anyway, congratulations to Sarah, amoeba, beccaboo, smileycat and maisie on your pregnancies. I hope they are all smooth and enjoyable. 

Kalm, snowywhite, nahla, goldie and emelda (and any of the others if they are still lurking), I hope you are getting on well with your miracle babies. Remember every day how special they are. I'm always telling my boy he was the best blastocyst 

And to all the amazing positive troopers still on the rollercoaster, especially those cycling atm, I hope your wishes are answered soon, and that you get to have some fun in the meantime. You truly are the strongest ladies I've ever encountered. 

My little boy, Aldous, came along a few weeks early at the end of January. He's doing just fine and we've mostly adjusted to life without sleep now 

Hopefully I'll post a little more going forward, and get better at personals again, it's so easy to lose touch.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great to hear from you Qwerkily, and congrats on Aldous' birth ( I know I already said on social media X) glad to hear you've adjusted to life without sleep 😉😴😴 but are enjoying all those special cuddles with your miracle little man xxx


Cara if it were me I would wait that extra month to ensure you're in best place for your cycle and not having stress of mixing drugs or requiring scans during the camping trip. Xxx


----------



## CaraJ

Wow! You guys are much more generous than my social media friends! Posting my page there barely generates anything, posting it here and it takes off! I'd better make sure I can do this then hadn't I?!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily it is lovely to hear from you, massive congratulations on the birth of your little boy x  

Nahla it is good to hear from you, I am impressed that you find time to post with the twins & ds to keep you busy   sorry to hear about the pooing on jeans incident!  

Cara sorry to hear things have been a bit difficult with dh & you have been busy at work, I hope you have a good day together for dh's birthday   Although it is frustrating it might be best to wait another month to cycle again if your camping trip coincides with mixing drugs or scans, I have an image in my head of a couple in a tent having a conversation along the lines of "owe, it hurts" followed by "its just a small prick, stick it in" & some people outside wondering what is going on!  

Lillie good luck for et tomorrow, come on Olaf!  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I went to the gym tonight & did 85 mins on the stepper but didn't have time to play with the powerplate as I realised I needed to be back to do my injection!   got another reward from pez Olaf & I'm just about to have some chocolate tart!


----------



## Snowy white1

Lovely to hear from you querkily and congrats. Hope you're enjoying motherhood and getting a bit more sleep now he's a bit older.

A quick question for you lovely ladies. A while ago I remember you all giving lots of really good suggestions for hen party games. I'm organising the hen party for my friend and wondered of you could remind me of your good ideas. Tacky and filthy ideas welcome too!


----------



## Smileycat

Congratulations Qwerkily! So happy for you xx


Lillie wishing you the best for ET tomorrow. Xx

Will post more tomorrow

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh my word! I came to bed about an hour ago and it's taken me all this time to catch up on the heady world of the crazy clems! It's ages since I've had that many pages to catch up on. That'll teach me to go off for several busy work days in Scotland won't it! 
So ... 
Huge huge huge double congratulations to beccaboo on the twins! I was pretty sure your scan would be fine, but was over the moon to hear it was twins  
And Sarah, massive congrats to you on little Pierre too. You must be truly thrilled. 
Lillie, great to hear from you and you really are Super Woman! I really do hope the 2ww is peaceful and restful. 
Westies, all the very very best for tomorrow. You've come a truly long way and I will be thinking of you as you make your way through the good old 2ww. 
Amy hoorah for getting started! I took progynova through my last 4 cycles and never had any side effects. 
Cara I know so well the frustrations of the diary when it comes to ivf. But I suspect your DH may be spot on that the extra month won't seem that much in the end, and you'll be in the best place to focus in on the cycle. Dependant on the risk assessment situation at the camp, you may even technically be required to alert someone of the fact that you have fertility hormones on site, which is potentially a complicated route you don't wanna go down  
Amoeba I am so so glad the consultant appt was a vast improvement on the mw one  
Snowy, we did various hen party things, from the class icky crude "pin the willy on the man" to the more classy Mr and Mrs type quiz thing and also a game where we each bought her a gift which had some relevance to our individual friendships with her and she had to guess which gift was from who. 
And qwerkily, how wonderful to hear from you! Congratulations on little Aldous  and please keep posting and telling us how you're doing.  
Ok, I really do need to sleep now. Hello to everyone I've missed. 
... And maybe the more tender, painful posts remind me to say this, when I should be saying it more often ... The fact that us bunch of random 20 or so women from totally different parts of the country (World), totally different backgrounds and contexts, get on as well as we have for the past year ... that is nothing short of a blooming miracle, especially, like Nahla says, when we only have words on a screen to go by. It doesn't surprise me that it doesn't always work, and I'm sorry it's got painful for some, but I really wanted to stop and say how much I admire you all. You are heroes to me and I absolutely love the variety and the character of this board. So thanks for being amazing  ...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Snowy, that should say "classically crude game of Pin the willy ... etc. I promise there was nothing icky about pinning paper willies on paper men


----------



## IloveWesties

Just hopping on quickly to wish the lovely Lillie all the best for transfer today 🍀 xx

MuchMore - thanks for the kind wishes but my transfer is booked in for Tuesday. I'm off to London tomorrow for a Neupogen wash with Dr G and will get a call from my clinic Tuesday morning to tell me a time for transfer all being well x

Amy - glad to hear your injections and Olaf pez rewards are going well  x

Qwerkily - lovely to hear from you. Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your little boy (feel like I've said that before but thought I'd post again just in case!). Keep us updated x

Hi everyone else. Dashing to work now and long day ahead so excuse the quick post x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie good luck for transfer today xx  

Amy great that Pez Olaf rewards are going well and yey to chocolate tart  xx 

Westies hope today isn't too long for you and the wash tomorrow sounds interesting!! Xx    

Muchmore you have such a way with words   you're right in that we only know each other through the words on here but I feel we are all friends, my mum now asks everyday what's been happening on here! Xx

  to all the ccs and hope you all have a good day xx  

Afm busy day at work, followed by a union meeting - so a long day. Luckily the union meeting is in the pub so will be able to have some dinner there, as by 530 (start of meeting) I, and jellybean, will be starving 😝😀 xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie it looks like you were really unlucky suffering from the progynova   wishing you lots of luck for today, I'm sending your olaf lots of positive orange defrosting vibes x   

Westies I hope you are settling in to the new job & have a good day even if it is busy, I hope the neupogen wash goes well tomorrow & hooray for getting the train rather than the coach x  

Amoeba I hope you & jellybean have a good day & enjoy your pub meal tonight x  

Muchmore thank you for the reassurance on the progynova   you are so good with words, although I'm slightly concerned that you think of us as randoms, I like to think we are all special! x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Did anyone else find the more cycles of the treatment they did the harder it was to get the needles to go in? the skin on my tummy seems to be trying to resist the needles & I wondered if it is all the previous injections & surgery or it is just tough as old boots because I am getting old!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy it's from the injections, each one causes a little scar tissue which is why we need to rotate them and obviously the more cycles we to the more scar tissue we have - I had this issue when I was on insulin injections rather than pump and had loads of  tiny hard lumps on abdomen from all the scars X its definately not got anything to do with age xxx


----------



## KALM

Much more, you have such a way with words.. I am not surprised you are a budding author and feel sure one day we CC's will be reading your book (maybe with personally signed copies?!?) 

Amoeba, like your mum, my DP is also always asking me about the CC gossip!

Lillie, hope all is going well today.. The PUPO bubble begins! 

Westies, hope the wash is ok today - is it uncomfortable?

Qwerkily, so lovely to see you posting again!

I'm without internet just now at home which is very annoying. We just moved to virgin for better broadband and 2 weeks in and it's bust and they can't send someone out until Monday to fix it we just had my aunt here for a day to visit Ethan, so that was nice. DP is home today feeling poorly...hoping some rest can nip it in the bud as sometimes he gets things bad due to his MS, plus don't want Ethan to catch anything! Hmm have just seen the time, must dash, we have a second cranial osteopathy appt to get to.


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick one as on the train home an signal keeps going...

I am PUPO!! otd 28th April...olaf thawed well an had re expanded fully before transfer....the wait begins!! x


----------



## LJH80

Woohoo congrats on being pupo Lillie, now go and put those feet up xxxx


----------



## CaraJ

Congratulations on being pupo Lillie! Here's to a smooth 2 ww ☺


----------



## Beccaboo

Great news Lillie. How exciting. Relax and hoping the 2ww is kind to you. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie congratulations on being pupo, well done little Olaf x  

Amoeba thanks for the explanation, I think my stomach is mainly scar tissue now then!  

Kalm sorry to hear you don't have Internet connection at home at the moment, so annoying having only just moved provider! I hope the cranial osteopathy appointment went well & dp starts to feel better soon x  

Hooray for Friday, I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Smileycat

yay! congrats Lillie. Get the foot muffs on! lol      

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Wahoo, fab news Lillie, I'm so pleased to read your update. Hope you have lots of relaxing treats planned for the weekend. Get those funny movies on! Have everything crossed for you. Will you be doing a HPT or blood test? Of all goes to plan, I'll be doing a HPT on 30th so just a couple of days behind you. Eeek! Hope the 2WW is kind to both of us x

Hooray for Friday indeed Amy  Yes, I'm enjoying the job but things are in a bit of a mess so there's more to do than I was expecting but I'll get there and the people are lovely  I have the same thing with stomach injection sites despite rotating around a lot, so you're not alone  Also, I've never had any side effects on Progynova or Elleste either other than (sorry if TMI!) lots of CM due to the increase in oestrogen so would reccomend using panty liners x

KALM - it's tomorrow honey. I'm not expecting it to be uncomfortable, so I hope not. I hope the osteopath appointment went well x

Hi to everyone else. Off to collect our Indian takeaway


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie congrats on being pupo great that Olaf thawed well and hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you xxx


----------



## wildflower

Yay Lillie! Congrats pupo lady  lots of positive thoughts coming your way! xxxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Lillie ... Hooooooraaaah!  
Westies, sorry I got you and Lillie mixed up I think. I hope the preparation for transfer goes well and that work isn't too full-on. 
Amy, worry not ... randons is definitely a compliment in my world  you are all the finest, orangest randons I know  
Thanks ladies ... I took on another book deal this week so it's a good job I'm good with words at least some of the time. This one is with an actual publisher, though they won't pay me till I submit the manuscript ... which will be in 8 months and 42000 words time. But my secret love is still the novel and I'm not letting myself do the puvlisher's one unless I commit to finishing the novel at the same time  my heroine is currently locked away in a weird spooky fake office block thing, so I'm looking forward to a bit of time this weekend rescuing her


----------



## KALM

Much more - "another" book deal?! Does that mean you've already been published with a previous one? Is the book a non fiction thing for work, whereas the novel is yours for pleasure? My friends sister is writing a book too and has a publisher for it (hers is a teen/adult fiction type.. Think Philip Pullman style), but they are having her do so many edits and she has a 2 year old do is finding it difficult to get the time, plus I think hard to change things in the book when you've poured so much of yourself into writing it in the first place.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning cc's

Westies, all the best for today and your trip on the train. Hope it all goes ok. Will you be doing anything else in London today? Not long until transfer for you. Xx

Lillie, hope you are feeling well knowing you are PUPO. Hope you will be the next Cc joining us with a BFP.  xx

Kalm, how was Ethan's second appointment? Hope you DP is feeling better today. Xx
Have you managed anymore runs? Xx

Smileycat, hope you are well. Funny that as my DH said the same thing when we heard twins, he was all about double spend and I was omg I have to carry two babies and risks going through my head! Xx

Maisie, hope you are feeling better. Are you having same symptoms as you did with dd? Xx

Muchmore, I so would love you to finish your novel so we could have a read! You are a talented lady. Hope you have a more relaxing weekend after your trip to Scotland. Xx

Sarah, hope you are ok, managing work and early pregnancy and a DS. Xx

Wildflower, thanks for your congrats. I hope you are well. Anything nice planned for weekend. 

Nickynack, how are you? Have you booked that holiday. Been thinking of you and hope you are well. Xx

Cara, thanks for your link, I will go on and sponsor you this weekend. Hope you can get back into training after your cold. Maybe waiting that extra month you will really be ready for a cycle again, hope you can come to a decision between you and DH. Xx

Nahla, lovely to hear from you. My thoughts now with the twins is well me and DH don't/won't know any different so it's not like we can compare. It will be hard but worth it. I'm glad your twins are well. Xx

Amy, yes my injections seemed more painful this time round too unless DH was just more mean to me! Hehe! How's your little dachunds tail, has she forgiven you? Oh and hope ok after the little fit too. Xx

Querkily, lovely to hear from you and would be lovely to see you post your updates. I also saw you had had your DS on social media. Hope you are all doing well. Xx

Emelda, is it next week you come home from the US? Xx

Snowy, I'm useless at coming up with hen type party games so not much help. Are you going to be a bridesmaid or anything to your friend too? Xx

Amoeba, how was the evening Union meeting? Not too late I hope. Xx

Ljh, hope you are ok, have you got any nice plans for the weekend? 

Afm, had bad nausea thurs and fri so were  not good days. I couldn't even go to work yesterday, I attempted it by getting up and showering but I just couldn't do it!  today I've woken feeling better so hopefully today will be a good day.  xx


----------



## LJH80

Much more I can't wait to read your books, one day I hope to have a collection in my bookcase of your books xx

Westies good luck for your wash today, not long until pupo time now 

Lillie hope you are felling good in your pupo bubble and have a relaxing weekend, I know you have to work Monday and a bit of Tuesday but then 2 weeks off sounds lovely 

Beccaboo sorry you were feeling so rough yesterday hopefully 2 doesn't mean twice the symptoms! Glad today is a better day though...have you got a little bump yet?

Amy I put it down to crap needles, I got myself some new ones from the internet this time and they were so much better and sharp, the ones that come preprepared always seem really blunt to me but maybe it's just because of scar tissue! But I definitely found it better when I got my own needles.

Hello to wildflower, Sarah, nahla, kalm, amoeba, qwerkily, snowy, Cara, Nicky, Maisie, smiley, Helen, emelda, and anyone else who I might have missed, have a good weekend.

We got all my forms to sign for IVF4 yesterday so going to complete all of them today, we have a start date of mid June with a lock cycle in May to test my lining etc - feeling good about this cycle and determined 2016 I am getting pregnant!!!


----------



## Qwerkily

Wow ladies, I'm so amazed by how fast this thread moves, even after a year!! 

Apologies if I miss events, it will take me a while to get back up to speed and my baby brain is definitely still not recovered. 

Westies good luck for the wash. I'm sure I missed this but what is it for? I've not heard of it before. 

Lhj the forms are such a pain. I remember the massive pile of forms that arrived just over a year ago. They took about 4 hours to fill. I hope you get through them quickly. It's exciting though as it means the cycle is starting. 

Lillie congrats on being pupo!! I hope you 2ww is filled with lots of fun distracting things. 

Muchmore your writing sounds very exciting. Do you have anything we can read? 

Kalm, I hope your DP is feeling better. I feel your pain with the Internet. We moved to virgin in Nov for the same reasons and it has been down >50% of the time since then. We've complained but it doesn't seem to be improving so we're looking to leave soon. You're not far from me are you? I wonder if it's the area?

Beccaboo I hope the nausea gives you a break. I always found it to be a double edged sword. I wanted the reassurance that things were OK, but didn't like feeling sick, so a little nausea was always welcome, but not too much. 

Amy good luck with the jabs. I'm imagining a (slightly orange) pin cushion now 

A quick hello for now to Cara, wildflower, snowy, Maisie, Sarah, emelda, nahla, nickynack, smileycat, amoeba.
I'm off to clean the house for a friends arrival from Germany. We'll have four adults and thee boys under 4 in our house for 4 days! We're definitely not used to that!


----------



## IloveWesties

Qwerkily - sounds like you're going to have a mad but fun few days  The Neupogen is one of the main additions for me this cycle and has come out of the tests and consultations I've had with the immunes specialist Dr Gorgy. It's very complicated but has been prescribed because I don't have the three key KIR receptors for fertility (genetic). If you're interested (when you have time!), this is quite a useful summary: www.sims.ie/news-views/neupogen-and-implantation.1682.html

Thanks for the well wishes also from LJH, Beccaboo and MuchMore. I'm at the clinic now, with my Neupogen injection in a cool bag ha ha, just waiting for the consultant to finish in surgery x


----------



## IloveWesties

All done - quick, easy and painless - now on train home after a brief shop on Oxford St x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Glad the wash was easy and painless Westies, did you treat yourself to something nice whilst shopping on Oxford Street? Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Westies great that the wash went ok, were there any purchases on your shopping trip? I hope the journey home has gone well x  

Ljh it is the dr needles that seem a bit blunt but they are the same as the ones the chemist does as I had to get some extra ones last cycle so I may have to just be a bit more forceful!   I hope the form filling goes well x  

Beccaboo sorry to hear you have been feeling rough   It is pretty amazing to think your body is growing two babies    the dachshund has recovered from her fit & was happily begging for croissants today, it was my older Labrador who got her tail shut in the car, the worst thing was she did it twice within a week!   she seems fine if a little apprehensive about getting in the car, I think she needs to take some responsibility for the tail incidents as it is attached to her body!  

Qwerkily I decided to wear orange knickers every day from my scratch this cycle to bring extra luck & I'm pretty sure I look like an orange pin cushion now!   I hope you have a nice weekend with your friend & it isn't too crazy with 3 boys under 4! x  

Muchmore congratulations on the book deal!   You are a truly amazing lady   good luck with rescuing your heroine x  

Lillie I hope your are doing well in the pupo bubble, fab that you have some time off to relax after Monday & Tuesday, come on Olaf! x  

Kalm thinking about it my sister just moved from virgin because she was having trouble with her broadband & they kept denying there was a problem even though some of her friends in the same area who were with them had trouble too, I hope you get it sorted soon & that dp is starting to feel better x  

Hello to all the other clementine ladies, I hope you are ok & enjoying the weekend  

Dp mentioned my orange underwear this morning & asked when I would be painting him orange, I think he means his toenails! it did make me smile that he is already expecting it & is willing to jump on the crazy orange train with me


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - perhaps your DP secretly likes the orange nails?   I got a top for work from H&M and some Liz Earle cleanser so nothing overly exciting. I also bought DH a pack of three boxers as Calvin Kleins were on offer in JL. But I treated myself to a bite to eat in ASK (seemed more appealing than the offerings at the station) and upgraded to First Class on the way home for £15 - bargain! Thought I deserved it after the endless National Express coaches! Hope you're having a good weekend x


----------



## LJH80

You defo deserve the train and first class after all those coaches 😘👍🏻


----------



## Amoeba1705

Yey to first class upgrade Westies, you deserve it. Although not overly exciting at least you still made some purchases. And lunch at ASK is definitely better than the offerings at train station xx

Today I booked a 4d scan, for my birthday present! Now just a 6w wait until I get a proper look at jellybean ☺Xx


----------



## Amy76

Westies maybe you are right & dp does secretly like the orange nails!   I got some bits from h&m last night   pleased you had something nice to eat & good work with the upgrade to first class x  

Amoeba what a fab birthday present to yourself the scan will be x  

Ljh I hope the forms got filled in & you are having a nice weekend x


----------



## MuchMore2013

Kalm, no I have never been published before. I have been asked to write a couple of things but never wanted to do what they were after so always said no. This one appealed more, and if I'm honest I think it was a bit of a boost to be asked out of the blue at the beginning of the year, when I was feeling really down about where my life was going if I couldn't have children etc. You're absolutely right: the book deal is work-related and is non-fiction, whereas the novel is a hobby (for now) and I have no intention of going near a publisher with it just yet ... if ever. I may just put it out there in a self-published setting and see what happens to it. 
LJH, if I ever get to the stage where I've written enough books to fill part of your bookcase, I shall be very happy indeed! 
Amy, my heroine got abandoned in favour of sorting my inbox ... which I haven't done for 6 months or so, it would seem. In fairness, my reasoning is that I've got a few days off this week, and I don't want to be feeling guilty about how I should be sorting my inbox when really all I want to do is watch boxsets and knit a poncho


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's,

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

*Sarah *- Hi to you and Pierre! Hopefully you are still reading. I hope to see you on the due date thread once I've passed 12 weeks. Take care lovely. 

*Maisie *- Has the nausea eased off for you? So sorry you've been suffering with the MS.  Hope the prawn cocktail crisps and ginger helps.

*Snowy *- I bet your colleagues loved meeting Lizzie. You must have been a proud mummy. I love your profile pic. She's gorge. Sorry, I can't help you with the hen party games. I've attended fairly non traditional hen parties with the Mr and Mrs game as a token gesture.

*Amy * - Glad the DR is going well for you. When do you think ET will be? Aw! Your DP's cute, and so good to allow you to paint his toenails orange! 

*Lillie *- Hi to you and Olaf! Enjoy your time off work next week. Hope the 2ww is kind and filled with yummy brazil nuts, avocado and warm feet!!

*Kalm* - Hope the cranial osteopathy is helping Ethan to settle. I also hope your DP is on the mend and it isn't too serious. That is interesting re the clexane. Were u also advised to take it until 31 weeks? I must confess, I haven't; followed all the advice of my immunes consultant, in particular, where it doesn't make sense to me, but I'm unsure where I stand on the clexane. I will discuss it with my NHS consultant. Thanks for the tip, I will ask if I can inject in my thighs as an alternative.

*Nahla *- lovely to hear from you and pleased your twins are well. Naked babies group - wow sounds very brave. Much love to you all.

*Cara* - thanks for posting the link hun, I have sponsored you. Agree with the other CC's that it might be better to wait until after the camp trip to start your next cycle. You need the best conditions so that you have the best chance of success with your next cycle. I appreciate that a month may feel like a long time when you've been waiting to start, perhaps plan some nice treats with your friends and DH to help the time fly by. Good luck with the training, lovely weather for running 

*Qwerkily* - Congratulations! Sorry, I can remember if I congratulated you on the arrival of you son, Aldous. Enjoy every moment 

*Muchmore* - you will be a busy lady with a novel to complete and the 4200 words to write. So nice (and liberating) to devote time to interests that you are passionate about. You're such a tease. Can't wait to read it.

*Beccaboo *- How are you feeling hun? I am so sorry you've had a hard time with the nausea, I really feel for you, lovely.  It is supposed to get better at around 10 weeks. Has it sinked in yet that you're going to be a mummy of twins?!!! so exciting! I agree, we have nothing to compare and so we just have to roll with it and be super organised. I had a sneak peak at buggies in JL yesterday and I freaked out a bit at the size of them. Travelling on the tube will never be the same again!

*LJH* - Great to have a start date for your next cycle! yay! we will be supporting you all the way. I pray this is YOUR cycle!

*Westies* - yay! another milestone. Pleased it was quick and painless. Will you take neopugen every four days now? Not long until ET - eek!

Sorry to anyone I may have missed.

AFM, Sorry for the lack of posts. The fatigue has really hit me this week and I've had nausea at around 3am in the morning, but never during the day! I keep a can of ginger beer by my bed to allay the sickness. I don't mind, as it is reassuring. Other than that all is well. I have my 10 week scan and harmony test on Tuesday  It will be nice to pass another milestone so that I can relax a bit more.

Just checked my diary and realised I started DR for my first cycle this time last year. I can't believe how far we've come CC's . The arrival of the first CC babies, current pregnancies, cycling and about to cycle again, moving on - there is so much more to come for us and I pray we all have a happy, healthy and successful 2016- we all deserve it. Once again, I want to thank you all for your support and positive encouragement. You're all amazing!


----------



## Smileycat

Amoeba - sorry hun, realised I missed you. I wanted to say that's such a fab present for yourself. Those 4D scans are amazing!x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi smiley, this weekend I've felt fine thanks, I almost darent say I feel well as nausea just strikes at any time but I would say I'm having more better days than bad now so feeling hopeful that it's passing. I'm actually getting round to the shock of twins and other than the occasional thought of looking probably too ahead to the birth and feeling scared about the fact I have to give birth to two, I do feel like I couldn't  imagine not having two babies now, I feel really protective over them and feel very lucky. I also had a look online at double buggies, surely they make them to fit through front doors etc....! 
Im glad all is well and good Luck for tues, must be nice to have another scan booked in. I'm so glad I have you to share twin tips with. Xx

Muchmore, enjoy your few days coming up off work. Hope you enjoy your box sets and poncho knitting. What box sets have you got lined up, I love a box set. 

Amy, love that DP like to get involved with the orange and it's a joint thing. Aww I'm glad the little dachshund is better and yes I think twice in a week your lab needs to take some responsibility! Hehe 

Amoeba, those 4d scans look amazing, what an awesome bday pressie to yourself. Xx

Westies, good work on the first class home. I love a Liz Earle cleanser, it's one of the best ones I've used and would recommend the cleanse and polish. Xx

I thought I'd share my random craving, i never eat fast food, haven't had a McDonald's in years. However I woke up in the night craving a McDonald's egg mcmuffin. I then woke up this morning with such a strong craving for one I had to get up, drive to the drive thru of my local McDonald's and 8am to buy one. I hoped it lived up to how I remembered, not had one in about ten years and it's was heavenly! I hope you don't mind me sharing my strange preg symptoms I just thought how out of character that was for me! Tonight I'm actually having healthy rice and veg to make up for it! Xx


----------



## wildflower

Beccaboo - i love that you are getting your head around twins and looking up buggies, that's good work! Also good to know you are obeying your cravings - McDs isn't too crazy. I ended up having weird cravings for smells - new car smell and rubber shoe soles. I'm slightly embarrassed by that, but I'm sure there is worse.

Smiley - impressive that you've been checking out the double buggies too! I guess it is a bit of a logistical issue, and there are lots of ones around. Or you could go for the single buggy + sling? Hope you manage to rest and feel better xx

I just had a picture of you guys (Beccaboo and Smiley) getting together with your four new babies, how lovely would that be? So excited for you twin mummies.

Sarah - I hope you are pierre are all good xxx

Amy - I never knew that dogs could have epilepsy, hope that fit was a bit of a one off. I love the idea of your DP having orange toenails. 

Nahla - i love the sound of naked babies group. I loved pre-bath naked baby time when Rose was small - so much glee.

MuchMore - I want to see this poncho when you have finished it! Have you got any good boxsets lined up? Also I wanted to say, a few days ago you put in to words exactly what I had been thinking - feeling very sentimental about you CCs and I'm so impressed how we have stuck together supporting each other for almost a year (I think I joined in June, so not quite a year for me) and all the prayers, excitement, joy, tears, heartbreak I've been through reading your posts. You guys have really taken up a space in my life. 

Ameoba - yay for the 4d scan, i hope we get a little sneak peak!

Westies - good to hear your wash went ok and you are all geared up for exciting next steps this week  How are you handling it with work - just booking off some annual leave?

LJH - brilliant that you are getting ready for your next cycle. Are you rattling with supplements yet?!

Qwerkily - I'm not sure i've said this but it is lovely to see you posting here again and brilliant to hear about (and see a wee bit of) Aldous. I hope he is treating you well. Personally I really don't mind if people don't have the time to do the personals but I love reading updates from peoples lives 

KALM - hope your DP is well after a rest. How did Ethan find his cranial osteopathy appointment?

Lillie - how are you feeling? I hope you have lots to distract you over the next few days. 

Hello to snowy, Cara, NickNack (still thinking of you lots) Helen, emelda and all other CCs.

afm - I've had a lovely weekend of pottering and spending time with Rose. I took her to ballet for the first time and she loved it and actually paid attention and tried to do what was asked. It was quite sweet.
I have a craft update! Yesterday I made a Kaftan dress. It turned out pretty well and I'm hoping it will come in handy when we head to Menorca next month. I managed to sew it all in one day so it went well and was pleasing to finish - I bought the material last summer so it has been in the backlog a while!
On the ttc side of things: I had a moment this week when I went for a walk and saw lots of pregnancy bumps and felt, not jealous exactly but just a strong thought of 'I wish I could have a baby'. It wasn't accompanied by any bad feelings. I still have no intention of any more tx at the moment but just hope for a natural miracle. You never know.

Oh I had another thought, I'm not sure who is connected on social media and who is not, is there a CC secret group by any chance? I'm just wondering about joining - i don't post much on ** but I do dabble....

love to all xxxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Beccaboo, I'm glad you're feeling better ... and oddly I can really imagine craving a McMuffin! I'm craving one now and I have no excuse 
Smiley how exciting to be getting to your 10 week milestone! Amazing  
Twins was always my dream, so I shall take great joy and delight in watching you both buying all your twin accessories  
Wildflower, what you said about this group filling a space is totally spot on for me too. I actually don't know how I'd have recovered and got through these past months without this group. To go from IVF treatment to nothing ... not talking about it, not hearing about it, not thinking about it ... it would have been agony I think. It has been so good to feel a part of something, even if it's not been me cycling. And now I love all the pregnancy talk and the baby talk ... so it's perfect  
Well, ladies, I have designed the poncho pattern, sorted out my craft bags and lined up The Good Wife Season 2 and Doc Martin Season 7 ... cos there's nothing like a contrast. Tomorrow is a bit busy as MiL is in town, but after that, let the holiday commence  
Oh, and I have a chocolate orange in my knicker drawer (hidden from dh) to see me through the week. It's a sort of orange thing so it makes me think of you all!


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, Internet service is resumed 

My day started with tears (me) as I was so tired I didn't know how I could make it through the day and battling with Ethan to sleep, and I had to get up and dressed early as the Virgin engineer was coming this morning, which also meant I couldn't sleep if Ethan did have a nap. Anyway happy to report so far it's going better than I expected as we were 2nd on the Virgin guys list so that got done and dusted early, and Ethan slept 2 hours, albeit on me but I just sat and watched old friends episodes!

Wildflower, we do have a closed group on social media.. If you pm me your email I will try to add you to it. Well done on the kaftkan.

Ethan's cranial osteopathy was ok... First session he screeched through a lot of it, but second session was better. She said he did have tightness in his head, which she has worked on releasing. Possibly because he was born before he was quite ready to arrive on his own. She even correctly guessed without me saying that he had lots of startle reflexes when he was little. I know all babies have it but he did have loads.  We have another session this Friday.

Much more, it made me giggle that you have a chocolate orange stashed in your knicker drawer!  How long do you have on holiday? Will you complete the poncho in that time?

Lillie, I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you.

Smiley, DP is a lot better now, thanks for asking. My clinic had said I should take clexane through the whole pregnancy, NHS consultant I saw at 20 weeks said she would not prescribe it as no evidence it was needed/would really help. That stressed me but it worked out fine.

Qwerkily, hope you are surviving the 4 kids under 4! I felt extra tired just thinking about it. It must be nice to catch up with your friends though.

Got to go, someone needs feeding!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm sorry to hear your day started off with tears   I'm pleased it is going better than expected, hopefully it will continue to improve & won't take long to sort out the broadband, pleased to hear dp is getting better x  

Muchmore I love that you have a chocolate orange stashed away in your knicker drawer, I'm pretty sure chocolate orange can be eaten guilt free because of the orangeness!   I hope today goes well with mil, well done for designing the poncho, I hope we will get to see a pic when it is done x  

Wildflower I bet rose looked so cute at ballet, I remember taking my niece when she was really little & they all looked so sweet   Well done for making the kaftan do we get to see a picture of it?   I didn't really know about dogs getting epilesy until our started having fits & was diagnosed, she had some really bad fits early on but fortunately they are much less frequent now & much milder x  

Beccaboo I think it is so exciting that you are expecting twins & lovely that you have smiley to share & compare your twin journey with   the mcdonalds egg mcmuffin story made me laugh, it's a bit of a contrast to all the kale you were eating but I think you have to go with what the babies want x  

Smileycat sorry to hear about the tiredness & nausea   I remember my sister having a pack of ginger biscuits by her bed to help with the morning sickness, I hope the scan & harmony test go well tomorrow   after painting dps nails orange for ec the last two cycles I think he is just expecting it this time, I only did it then because I had to remove my nail varnish for ec & thought we needed some extra orange, obviously this time there is no ec but I may as well make the most of his willingness & paint them again if we get to et! x  

Westies wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf have had a good weekend & work goes ok today & tomorrow, great that you then get to have some time off x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

I had an incredibly scary moment yesterday when I was driving down a one-way street in town with cars parked on either side when a child who was about 10 ran out in front of my car pushing a buggy with a small boy in without looking, I slammed on my brakes & fortunately managed to avoid hitting them but it was so close & there were only a couple of inches to spare!   It was properly terrifying & left me shaken for the rest of the day   on a lighter not we got some led lightbulbs from wilkinsons about 6 weeks ago which said they had a lifespan of up to 25 years, one of them stopped working so I took it back & the lady at customer services said she couldn't exchange it because my receipt was out of date, I asked what she meant & she said the receipt was over 28 days old so it was out of date   I explained that the lightbulb had failed miserably to meet its claim about a 25 year lifespan & what was the point in making a claim like that if the receipt was only valid for 28 days?!   in the end she agreed to exchange it but it all seemed a bit of an effort!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Hi Wildflower, you made me giggle, I had images of you going round sniffing rubber shoe soles when pregnant!  
Sounds like you had a fab weekend and how lovely that Rose went to Ballet, how sweet. Will she be going again? Lucky you going on your hols soon and lovely you can wear your kaftan, what colour is it? Does it have orange in it? xx
I do hope you get a natural miracle, when you read and hear of it happening like Amoeba then it must give some hope.  

Hi Westies, Good luck for Transfer Tuesday! Soon be pupo again (yay) and the lovely 2ww! Hope this is your time. xx

Hi Muchmore, I reckon that wont be the last mcmuffin I have, I contemplated getting another this morning but opted for a slice of fruit loaf instead! I love that you and Wildflower still support our little board and it wouldn't be the same without you both, I love reading your updates day to day stuff. Enjoy your holiday full of crafts, boxsets and hidden chocolate oranges!  xx

Hi kalm. I hope your day got better after the start you had and lovely that Ethan did have a nap in the end, even if it meant on you so you were confined to the sofa, but episodes of friends sounds good! Sounds like his cranial osteopathy sessions are going well and hope they continue to be beneficial. xx

Lillie, Soon be time off for you? What are your plans. Are you studying anymore? You should plan a few nice days out and feet up too.  xx

Hi Amy, I know, long gone is the kale, although I am slowly getting better with being able to eat veg again now and DH has planned a stir fry tonight so lots of goodness hopefully.  Oh dear about the car incident, I bet it was really scary. Was the child's parents around and did they notice their little boy had just walked out onto the road? How's the DR injections going? Are you still able to exercise for now, I know I did all through DR a stage. I actually went to a body balance class yesterday, felt so nice to be doing some gentle movement. The instructor is pregnant so I mentioned to her I was too and I just followed her options. I will discuss with the midwife on Wednesday what else I can do but I doubt not too much cardio now, I might be able to do some cardio in the gym at my own level - ie gentle level! xx

Hi everyone else, thinking of you all. Not much to report from me, midwife appointment Wednesday is next step. xx


----------



## LJH80

Much more I LOVE that you have a chocolate orange in your knocker drawer - totally appropriate clementine behaviour 😂😂


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo I'm sure you ate enough kale already to cover you for a few months off!   I hope you enjoyed the stir fry tonight   the child's mum was further back up the street with another child, the kid just ran out through a gap between some parked vehicles, I imagine it shook him up too!   I'm sure the mum heard the sound of my tyres locking when I braked suddenly but I also reversed back & told her what had happened so he doesn't do it again. Dr injections seem to be going ok, I felt really tired tonight but went to the gym & managed 70 mins on the stepper & a bit of time on the powerplate then had croquette potatoes & veg & some strawberries   well done on going to body balance, exciting that you have your midwife appointment on Wednesday x  

Smileycat do you have more stingy injections this week? I hope you & the twins are doing well x  

Westies good luck with et tomorrow x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I just watched a programme about Peter Kay on bbc1 with clips from his show, it was very funny!


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick one to wish Westies good luck for transfer tomorrow.

Will post more after my scan  

Night night

Xx


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat I hope the scan goes well x


----------



## LJH80

Just a quickie westies massive luck tomorrow and enjoy the pupo bubble

Smiley good luck with the scan xx

Amy well done on 70 mins during DR and sorry you had such a traumatic day!

Oh and just looked at my previous post...knocker drawer 😂😂😂


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks ladies  x

Smileycat - good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## CaraJ

Westies good luck for tomorrow  
Smiley hope the scan goes well.

It's dh birthday tomorrow and I've had fun making his cake today. Will post more tomorrow,  bedtime here!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Westies, all the very best for tomorrow. We will be thinking of you. Keep us posted. 
Smiley I hope the scan is wonderful! 
Ljh the drawer does have bras in it too, so could easily also double as a kind of knocker drawer  
Amy, what a day you had! Chocolate very very soon, lovely lady. It's vital medication in such situations  
AFM MiL was fine ... Poncho progresses (and I'll try and work out how to post a photo when it's done). I only have the rest of the week but it will be lovely.


----------



## KALM

Westies, good luck for transfer today. I'm believing hard this is THE one for you!

Cara, happy birthday to your DH.. Mmm, cake 

Amy, very scary indeed about the little boy. I had a colleague once, a dad himself, who had a similar thing happen to him apart from he couldn't stop quite in time and the kid got a broken arm I think it was. It really cut my colleague up, it was totally not his fault at all but he just felt so terrible. 

Muchmore, is the poncho going to be for you? I don't think I've ever owned one. Whenever I think of them I just think of those long raincoat ponchos and a story where this lady cycling across Europe wore one and used to squat down in it by the roadside to do a wee! Crazy of me I know! 

Beccaboo.. Did make me chuckle that you of all people had a Maccy D's craving! I'm a bit gutted I never had any cravings in my pregnancy. 

My day started and ended in tears, although it had good bits in between. Ethan was fighting sleep all afternoon and evening, with just short power naps. He gets so overtired, and I get tired, and also worried cos it's not good for him. I must have twins on the brain as when he just woke up and I was stirring at the sound, I was thinking I had two babies and that the crying would wake the other one!  Fx fir a better day today anyway.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies good luck for transfer xxx   

Smiley hope scan and harmony test go well xx it was at a 10w scan that I got a wave ☺☺

Amy glad you had quick response  and spoke to child's mother and well done on gym xx

Kalm sorry to hear Ethan still isn't settling well, hopefully he will do soon, glad you're getting good bits in between though xxx 

Beccaboo glad you enjoyed McDonald's. I haven't really had cravings, more gone off food and prefer sweet things but not actually craving sweet things. Xx

Hello to all the ccs xx

I've got parents evening tonight so a long day ahead but I will be having McDonald's for tea, on way home from school as this is my usual plan when it's parents eve. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. We're leaving the house at 10am so I thought I'd get up early and do a food shop so I don't need to worry about anything later. I should have done the food shop after work last night but decided to go for a facial instead   I was super relaxed when I got home and went straight to bed, hence the v short post! Anyway, I'll post later with an update xx

Thinking of you Smiley and hoping you get a couple of waves, like Amoeba did at her scan x

Oh by the way, one of the ladies on the FET cycle buddies thread has just got a BFP - she had two frosties transferred and ... wait for it ... she already has two sets of twins from previous IVF cycles! Brave lady


----------



## IloveWesties

Mission complete - I'm officially PUPO again  Both blasts thawed perfectly and returned to the same grading that they were when they were frozen. They are day six - one is completely hatched and the other is hatching (they used assisted hatching technique on the latter). We also had embryo glue, as we did last time, which is standard at CRGW. OTD is 2nd May but I'll test on 30th April. Now being chauffeur driven home by DH and looking forward to getting in to a brand new pair of PJs which I've bought especially to watch funny films in this afternoon with my feet up  Thanks for all of your posts and messages of support x


----------



## Smileycat

Hi CC's

I lost my previous post! Here's round 2!

Westies - Congrats on being PUPO with twins - hurrah!      This may be the fourth set of twins for the CC's.  I had to read your morning post twice - three sets of twins??!!!! There are no words....Have a relaxing afternoon with lots of giggles!

Beccaboo - I'm feeling guilty too. I've barely looked at a green smoothie and crave McDonalds (I've succumbed twice!) and pickled onion monster munch. I'm hoping I've banked enough nutrients over the last few months and the vits will do their bit for now. Indeed we are doubly blessed   Really hope your nausea eases up as you approach 12 weeks. Do you have a bump yet? I have been in mat jeans (£16 from asda - bargain!) for the last week and they are really comfortable. Not so comfortable at work though, so I'm going to order some black trousers today.  Good luck for your midwife appointment tomorrow.  Another milestone - yay! BTW the midwidfe advised me that as I'm carrying twins I can't exercise until 16 weeks and so only gentle walks until then. I'm interested to hear when they advise you. 

Wildflower - My main aim is to leave the house as often as possible, so that I can stay sane, therefore  I think a double buggy would be better. Plenty of time to look at options. How funny that you craved rubber shoes soles - ha ha! Were you ever tempted to have a sneaky lick  Lovely to hear that to Rosie enjoyed ballet, I love reading your updates, she's at a lovely age for doing lots of fun things.  The kaftan sounds great - do you have an electric sewing machine? I used to sew and I would def be interested in taking it up again. You get a nice sense of satisfaction when you finish an item. I also hope you get your natural miracle - that would be amazing!  

Amy - I gasped when I read your post. How scary for you! Pleased you told the mother what happened so hopefully no-one else has to experience that. phew!  Sounds like the DR injections are gong well for you. They made me tired and moody!  Will you keep going to the gym until the 2WW? Final stingy injections on Thursday....My arms are covered in bruises, they need a break so they can start healing  

Muchmore - Good for you!  I have a secret stash of Charbonnel and Walker salted caramel truffles in my knocker drawer, otherwise my DH will eat them like their smarties. I wear ponchos during the winter - love them and they hide a thousand sins. BTW is it for you or a gift? The Good Wife is next on my list as just finished season 11 of Grey's anatomy and waiting for season 12. I actually cried at the finale. Don't want to ruin it for anyone, so I won't t say any more save for  - have tissues at the ready.  Hopefully The Good Wife is less intense.

Lillie - Thinking of you during the 2WW. Hope you're enjoying munching on the brazil nuts and avocado.  

Kalm - Hope you have a better day today hun  

Cara - Enjoy the birthday celebrations with your DH. What cake did you make?

Amoeba - Good luck with the parents evening, I hear from my teacher friends that they can be challenging after a long day of work. 

LJH - are you back on the health kick? Not tempted by McDonalds??

Hello to all the the CC's. Hope you're having a great day.

AFM, today was amazing! Thanks so much for all your well wishes. the scan went well - we heard the heartbeats, we got waves , kicks and lots of wriggling.  The quality of the scan was great, well worth the money. My DH was really nervous beforehand, but I was pretty chilled, mainly because I've had more nausea and fatigue lately. Not forgetting a noticeable bump!  I had to remind him this is happening, so start believing! I need to work on his positivity so that we can enjoy these moments. I should receive the harmony results in 2 weeks when we return for the nuchal scan.

TTFN
x


----------



## IloveWesties

Yey, great news Smiley. A good day for the CCs  I can imagine that it must be hard for you and DH at milestones given your history but I hope it gets easier with each one so you can enjoy the pregnancy as much as is possible. Oh and we saw a lady with a really neat twin buggy today - I'll have to google it to find out what it was but it's by far the smallest one I've seen x


----------



## KALM

Aw so glad your scan went well today Smiley. I really liked the FMC place and for us that 10 week scan was what really made it so very real for DP, more than the 7 week one. He got very overcome with happiness! One of my old cycle buddies has twins so if you need any tips I'm happy to ask her. I guess there are probably twin forums on ff too though? She has an out and about twin buggy I think. I'm about to start season 11 of greys anatomy! 

Yay for being PUPO Westies, and a great afternoon you have lined up for yourself! I cOuld hardly believe your story of the PUPO lady who already has 2 sets of twins.. You think those would be handful enough and you might stop at 4!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Westies, Yippee, PUPO.   
I forgot you were having two put back, lovely if you could join us with twins! eeek. Enjoy your funny films, that sounds like a brilliant afternoon.

Hi Smiley, yay on the scan, how lovely and reassuring too. I went off the Monster Munch! I'm currently liking Muller Fruit Corner Yoghurts and chocolate flavoured milk (milk is another thing I don't usually like!) which I'm hoping aren't too bad....prob loaded with sugar though! No bump yet but I bet I wont be too long, i'm quite worried about carrying two as I'm only 5ft 2 and quite petite so not sure where this bump will fit!    I did look around H&M's maternity range today as would like a comfy pair of jeans and like you I will be on the look out for comfy work trousers or work skirt. Will check out Asda.  
That's interesting about the exercise, will let you know what mine says. I did body balance sunday with options and found it gentle and fine and actually made me feel loads better but will get midwifes opinion. xx

Amoeba, Quick and easy tea for such a long day, don't blame you. Hope its going quick though. 

Kalm, that's funny about thinking you had twins! Is it all the talk of twins or sleep deprivation! Hope today has been a better today for you. xx

Muchmore would love to see a pic of the poncho once finished. xx

Cara, Hope you and DH are having a fun day celebrating his birthday. What sort of cake did you make? xx

Hello everyone else. xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smileycat great news that your scan went well & lovely that the twins were wriggling about & waving at you & dh   after everything you have been through it must be tough but it is great that you have reached another milestone   I hope the final stingy injection goes well on thursday & your arms recover from all the bruising soon   I love that you have a secret chocolate stash!   I will probably cut back on the gyming once I start the progynova x  

Westies congratulation on being pupo with twins, I hope you enjoy relaxing in your pj's watching funny films x  

Amoeba I hope the parents evening goes well & you enjoy your mcdonalds for tea x  

Kalm sorry to hear your day ended in tears yesterday   it must be frustrating when you know ethan is tired but he just won't go to sleep   sorry to hear about your colleague, that must have been awful!   it is scary to think what damage a car, even at slow speed, could do to a small child in a buggy   I only got the car a couple of weeks ago & it was back at the garage for a check up yesterday because it had a new engine so I told them the brakes were working well! x  

Muchmore I look forwards to seeing a photo of the poncho, you are right, chocolate is an important medicine in difficult situations! x  

Ljh I hope you got all the forms filled in at the weekend   I loved the knocker drawer comment! x  

Cara what sort of cake did you do for dh? happy birthday to him & I hope you have a fun day together celebrating x  

Beccaboo I think it is important to eat what you fancy at the moment, I hope the midwife appointment goes well tomorrow x  

Lillie I think you finished work at lunchtime today? I hope you are doing ok in the pupo bubble & manage to find some nice things to keep you occupied during the 2ww x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats on being pupo Westies xx    Westies was shocked by pupo lady from other thread with 2 sets of towns and a possible third - very brave!!

Smiley glad scan went well and you got kicks and waves - it's lovely to see xx

Just a quick one so sorry for lack of personals. 

Parents evening will consist of 30 different sets of parents in the space of 2 hours...I'm lucky some of the teachers have over 60 parents to see in the same time frame 😱😱😱😱 x


----------



## wildflower

Westies huge congrats on being pupo with two lovely embies, rest and laugh and enjoy this moment! Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's,

Just a quick one as was late into work today so need to get on but I had my midwife appointment today. Went really well, was an hour and half! Lots of form filling and have a big pack of reading material! I will be consultant led throughout with support from the midwife too. She seemed pretty ok with me as have no medical issues to be concerned about, its just the twins thing that makes it high risk. Unfortunately my veins were not playing ball and she couldn't get bloods she needed to do screening so I need to have another appointment at out local drop in surgery to have bloods done before my 12 week scan. Just wait for scan appointment to come through now.

Hope all is well with you ladies.
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo glad appt went well, the first one takes ages and I've found that all others are 10-15mins! X


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo sorry to hear they had trouble finding your veins   but great that your midwife appointment went well, I bet it has started to make things seem more real! x  

Amoeba I hope the parents evening went well last night & you & jellybean enjoyed your mcdonalds x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf are relaxing & enjoying your time off work x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Snowy white1

Lillie and Westies - congrats on being PUPO. 

Amy - what a scary story. Lucky your reactions are quick!

Beccaboo - great that you had your first midwife appointment. That felt like a big milestone to me. As Amoeba says the rest of the appointments will be much shorter.
I also had quite a few McDonalds whilst pregnant. Mind you I've also had a few since Lizzie's birth so I can't blame pregnancy cravings. I just love McDonald's!

Amoeba - enjoy your McDonalds! I'm jealous but I can't have one as I'm trying to lose my baby weight. 

Smiley - glad you liked FMC and great that the scan went well. I went for scans there throughout my pregnancy and they were great. They always reassured me when I needed it.

Took Lizzie for her first swimming lesson today. Was really surprised as they dunked her! She didn't seem to mind and enjoyed the lesson. I'm really pleased she liked it as she hasn't liked other baby classes we've been to.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Snowy great to hear Lizzie enjoyed her first swimming lesson xx 

Amy and snowy I did enjoy McDonald's and think jellybean did too as he gave me a few kicks (tbh he normally does when I'm eating 😊)  BUT I did suffer for it at about 2am 😖 X my bump also suddenly expanded yesterday - was what I considered normal for 23+3 in the morning then at night I was massive even my parents did a double take! 


Hope everyone is doing ok xx Lillie and Westies hope your enjoying being pupo and finding time to rest/relax xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, I expect my shorter midwife appointments might be made up with by extra scans! She said I would most probably be scanned every 2 weeks from 20 weeks! Speaking with my friend, natural pregnancy, she has no more scans after 20weeks if all okay. 
Maybe Jellybean liked the Mcdonalds and have him a little growth spurt! xx

Hi Snowy, yes the midwife app did feel like a another big milestone. I hope my scan app comes soon as I like to have a date to aim for! Glad Lizzie liked the swimming lesson  She's going to take after you I think being a great swimmer. xx

Hi Amy, yes would have been nice to have the bloods all done and dusted today in that one appointment as it means now I have to work another app around work! Although I think my drop in surgery opens at 8 so hopefully I can do it before work either tomorrow or Friday. its like a deli counter, no appointment needed, you turn up and get given a number and wait your turn! haha
How are you?

Hi Smiley, I asked my midwife about the exercise, she asked me what I did before and from that said I could carry on as normal, just reducing the intensity. She even said I could run! I wont run though, I get to hot and not sure that would be good for me and babies and to be honest I don't want to run, its too high impact I think with twins. I will resume my own cardio routine at the gym, swimming and light weights, nothing to much though and will be very careful. I might even hang on a bit longer until 12 weeks anyway. Good luck with stingy injections Friday, then hope your poor arms get a little break. xx

Maisie, How are you? Keep thinking about you and haven't heard from you in a while. Hope everything is ok. xx

Lilie, have you finished work yet for some leave? Hope you have a chilled out time off, ready for that BFP! xx

Westies, How were the funny films? When I think of this time and last time I got BFP's I had some real proper laughs during my 2ww, I really think it helps! xx

Nicknack, Not sure if you are reading along but hello if you are. I keep thinking of you and how you are getting on. Hope everything is ok. xx

Sarah, I hope you are keeping well in your pregnancy. Hope you have a midwife appointment booked in too as something to look forward to. xx

Kalm, Hoping today was a better day with Ethan and you have your appointment to look forward to tomorrow, hope it helps.  is your broadband back to being whizzy again? 

Hi Nahla, what the news with you and the twins and DS? Have you had any more dates, online talking to anyone special? xx

Cara, Hope DH had a nice bday. When is your 10k run again? xx

Muchmore, hope you are having a fab few days off work. Not sure about where you are but there weather where I am so glorious. xx

Helen, Hi, hope you are ok. xx

Wildflower, Any more ballet sessions planned for Rose this weekend? xx

Hello to anyone ive missed.
nearly end of the day, yippee. Today Im having a good day, I feel well and think I will attempt body balance class tonight with the pregnant instructor - always handy! Todays craving was dairylea cheese triangles! Then I had to google if it was ok cheese to eat. Dairylea's website said it is! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo my friend with twins was scanned every 3weeks throughout entire pregnancy. Yeah normally they do a 20w and possibly a 32w growth scan if no issues, not just natural pregnancy as my other friend who had IVF had that. I'm having extra scans due to diabetes but the wait between 18+3 and 27+3 is killing me - luckily I got to hear his hb at 22+3 and hopefully again at 25+3 (my next antenatal) X
....cheese is fine if it's pasteurised (dairylea is) and not a blue cheese X


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

beccaboo glad ur midwife apt went well huni...wow an hour an a half!! wow u wil get lots of scans...ur babies will be one of the most photographed babies before they even arrive!! enjoy ur class 2nite huni xx

amoeba glad ur bumping along nicely...I had a maccies today an thought of u ladies....when is ur 4d scan??

Amy how is Dr treating you hun? when is ur baseline scan? have u had any nice treats recently? I made brownie yesterday but we didn't eat any as I stuffed myself with choc digestives instead   maybe tonight's pud!

smiley hun how are u? glad ur scan went well too...I  loving all the positive news!

westies hun hope ur comfy in the PUPO bubble an taking things easy!

snowy hope you an lizzie are OK glad she enjoyed the swim x

kalm sounds like u have had some good an bad days hun glad Ethan liked the massage is it a regular thing u can go to?

wildflower...I bet seeing rose at ballet is super sweet....does she have to wear the tutu etc?

maisie how are u huni? 

cara did dh like his cake? who doesn't love cake hehe

Sarah hope Pierre isn't causing u any trouble lol enjoys ur days off huni x

muchmore chocolate in ur undie draw...made me.howl!

lhj hope ur OK hun xx

hello to anyone I have missed I can't go to far back on my phone...

afm thanks for all the lovely messages me an olaf hav finished work for 2 weeks....I've been out most of the day in the sun walking (steady) with breaks for water at the pub a.maccies an a decaf tea at nero lol haven't any real symptoms apart from a few stabby/af like pains on my right side from about 3dpt sneezing everyday also??...my belly is black from the clexane an my bum all lumpy from the nasty bum injections....I actually cried last night....come.to think of it I have been extra emotional too...I think that's the drugs tho...maybe am going   only a week tomorrow to otd!! little mix on Sat night.....excited!! 

oh am eating avavado an Brazil nuts like there is no tomorrow...so much so I think I have overdosed on the Brazil nuts as they now make me gag!! and hot.water bottle in foot muff every night!! I have managed to lose 2lb also hahaha not sure how! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie hope you and Olaf have a lovely relaxing 2weeks off work  X 4D scan isn't until 28th May - when I'll be 29w...my birthday is when I have my NHS scan (27+3) X


----------



## CaraJ

Hi  all. Really quick as am at work sneaking a quick break in a crazy shift! Just wanted to say DH had a good birthday. The cake was chocolate with bourbon biscuits round the side and topped with toblerone and fruit pastimes his favourites!


----------



## LJH80

Westies, congrats on being puppy with twins, and so glad they defrosted perfectly. Hope you have an easy 2ww and enjoy the funny films

Smiley, no not got any macdonalds temptation, I've been super good and running every day since Saturday so determined to loose some lbs before June xx
Your scan sounds amazing and glad you got some waves from the babies, I hope DH can relax now and enjoy this amazing experiences with you xx

Beccaboo how exciting you have now had your first midwife appointment, things are moving fast 😀 hope you enjoyed body balance and your dairylea cravings 

Amy, lillie, wildflower, amoeba, Cara, hello hope you are all good? And hello to anyone I have missed xxx


----------



## Amy76

Ljh I love your typos, I think they should be copied into a post for the cc's to read during the 2ww!   well done with your running, I am impressed x  

Cara pleased to hear dh had a nice birthday, the cake sounds good, I hope things calm down at work & the rest of the shift is less crazy x  

Amoeba how exciting that your bump has expanded x  

Lillie it sounds like you & Olaf have had a lovely day walking in the sun & some nice breaks along the way, the brownies sound good   well done on the weight loss, that is amazing when you are going through treatment   I think we are winging it a bit with this cycle as I start progynova on 30th April & don't have a scan until 13th may! I haven't had a scan since the biopsy in January when they spotted a cyst so I'm hoping things are ok but I'm not really sure!  

Beccaboo great that you are having a good day, hopefully you will be able to get your bloods sorted out this week   well done for planning to go to body balance, I was going to go to the gym tonight but had to go into town to get some drawings printed off for work & got distracted by the ice cream shop then spending a bit of time with dp before he started work!  

Snowy how lovely that you took Lizzie swimming, great that she seemed to enjoy it, I bet she looked super cute in the pool x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well x  

Much more I hope the poncho is progressing well, it made me think of you when I opened a chocolate orange in the office today & had a slice, I ended up sharing some with dad!  

Maisie I hope things are progressing well for you & you are getting over the tiredness x  

Nickynack I'm not sure if you are still reading but I think of you often & hope you are doing ok x  

Kalm I hope you have had a better day today & there have been less tears, I hope the next cranial therapy appointment goes well x  

Wildflower will you be making Rose a matching kaftan? That would look really cute x  

Smileycat good luck with the stingy injections tomorrow, I hope your arms don't suffer too much x  

Westies I hope the pupo bubble is going well x  

Nahla I hope things are going well for you, ds & the twins x  

Hello Helen, Emelda, baby ninja, qwerkily, Goldielocks, Babycakes & anyone else that I have forgotten


----------



## LJH80

Agahaha 😂😂😂 only just seen what I wrote! I blame the iPhone 

It makes me laugh every time I write lillie it auto corrects to pillow! I make sure I always catch that one!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara dh's cake sounds fab X and glad he had a good birthday. Hope work isn't too bad for you xx

LJH I love some of the typos we get on here - I regularly have to go back once I've posted as that's when I notice them!? 

Amy was about to enquire about gym and treats but then read that you didn't go to gym but did go to ice cream shop - a nice distraction X X

I really need to stop going to the shops - another £40 on maternity clothes that I don't really need but like 😀😊 xx now sitting watching Masterchef in my pjs before heading to bed, feel drained after parents evening yesterday X


----------



## lillieb87

ljh that auto correct kind of suits.. Lillie always likes her pillow


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lillie, lovely to hear from you. Yesterday your day sounded perfect, hope you are having the same lovely day today. How lovely you will be seeing Little Mix on Saturday, sounds great fun and Im sure Olaf will love it! Keep up with the avocado, I ate loads in my 2ww. Brilliant on the 2lb loss too! 

Cara, the bday cake sounds fab. Hope you shift wasn't too crazy or you have a less crazy one today!
xx

LJH, Im sure you will be fit to go again for June. Well done with the running.  I did enjoy body balance last night thanks, it makes me feel so much better having moved a little.

Amoeba, hope you had a nice early night and a good nights sleep. My brain just wont seem to shut off at night, I used to sleep from as soon as my head hit the pillow until the morning, now I have to get up for the toilet once and just cant sleep after that! Was it you that bought a smart maternity work skirt online somewhere, or was it Kalm? Like a pencil skirt, stretchy specific maternity wear. xx

Amy, I checked the drop in surgery for bloods and they are open 8-2 so the plan is getting up early tomorrow and getting there for 8 so I can make it into work for 9. Me and DH went there last year when we needed to have bloods done before treatment and were surprised how busy they were at 8, funnily enough with lots of elderly people which I'm sure could go any time of day! haha 
Ice cream sounds good after all your efforts at the gym anyway. 

Not much to report from me, my lunch today consisted of broccoli, cauliflower, black bean and peashoot salad with a lime dressing and it was so yummy, just what I needed I reckon.  I feel like I'm getting some normality back to my eating habits this week. more veg, fish even made an appearance on Tuesday night. This pleases me! 
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo My maternity skirt is from Jojomamanbebe but I bought it in the shop (when it was on sale) they do stick the entire range online so could be worth a look. Others on another forum recommend seraphine - you can get through them direct or John Lewis. I generally wear trousers and those are from new look x


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all
Becaboo: my shift yesterday was really crazy and exhausting. This morning was even worse! Thankfully as I slept over last night I finished at 10.30 this morning. However it was so traumatic and stressful I have spent most of the day today in tears feeling sorry for myself!
Your salad sounds healthy and refreshing!

Amoeba I hope masterchef in pjs helped with recovery from parents evening.

Amy my shift was about as far from calm yesterday as it's possible to be and this morning was worse! Have been at home since about 10.30am though just resting but have been in tears most of the day, exhaustion I think! It is largely due to the fact that we have no hot water and 6 learning disabled adults expecting baths and showers every morning and evening!

Westies  and Lillie I hope the 2ww is treating you well.

Smiley glad the scan went well.

Hi to everyone else.
I've got a 14hr shift tomorrow including a team meeting which I'm dreading. The last one we had was 6hrs long!
Off on Saturday and have a fun day in London planned for dh birthday celebrations. Can't wait!


----------



## Amy76

Cara sorry to hear your shift was so bad yesterday, I can't imagine how challenging your job must be sometimes although I bet it can also be hugely rewarding   I hope the team meeting doesn't last too long & you & dh have a fab day out in London on Saturday x  

Amoeba I hope you have recovered from the parents evening now, well done with the maternity purchases, I think sometimes if you really like something it is good to treat yourself! x  

Beccaboo I think sometimes the clinics are busy early in the morning with people who have to do fasting blood tests so they can get home & eat or drink, hopefully you will manage to get seen & get your bloods done   well done with your healthy lunch x  

Lillie pillow!   I hope you & Olaf have had a nice day, exciting that you have the little mix concert to look forwards to on Saturday, I hope you have a fab time x  

Ljh I think you should leave the autocorrect mistakes in!   you have been very good with your running x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

After failing miserably last night I made it to the gym tonight & managed 85 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate then had some old English toffee ice cream to cancel out my efforts!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Evening all  
Beccaboo I'm pleased the eating vibe is slowly returning. I always think not being able to enjoy eating is one of life's less pleasant things. 
Cara your work situation sounds tough tough tough. I can't quite imagine how complex it must be for all of you, staff and clients alike, to have no hot water! I really hope the team meeting is surprisingly short tomorrow and that the London day is wonderful. 
Amy well done on the gym and the Icecream  
AFM thanks for the holiday well-wishes. It has been lovely and I have watched an entire series of Doc Martin + knitted a fair bit of the poncho, which is really more of a wrap/shawl type of thing. It's less 90s than a poncho  
Tomorrow (well technically today) I'm off to my old school's 150th birthday. It is 25 years since I left, so will be weird but good to go back. Plus I'm going there and back on the train in a day ... about 5 hours each way but fortunately I utterly love a train journey  
Right, must go to sleep before the alarm clock rings to wake me up.


----------



## KALM

Wow muchmore, 10 hours on a train today?!? Rather you than me. Will you be using the time to rescue your heroine? Happy travels.


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning,

Thanks Amoeba, I had a little look on the Seraphine website and Il take a little look in jojomama, I've seen lots of trousers around but not many work skirts.

Cara, Poor you, must be such a hard job at times, especially with such long shifts too. Lovely you have a London trip this weekend, that will be lovely. Any specific plans for the day or just a mooch around the sights and shops? xx

Amy, I went to do bloods, Oh yes didn't think of the fasting thing. I was first in, made sure I got there early, an elderly man came in and did then tell me he was an early bird so likes to get there early on before it gets busy! haha. 

Muchmore, yes isn't awful being off food, just makes meal planning a nightmare. Im getting back to normal though, yippee. 
Enjoy going back to your old school, is it like a little reunion too with old school friends? Enjoy the train journey, I guess least you can read, work on your book whilst travelling. xx

Kalm, Hope you get to Ethan's appointment today and it all goes okay. xx

Westies, Hope you are getting on ok in your 2ww and new job is keeping you fully occupied. Sending sticky thoughts. xx

Hello everyone else, its Friday - yay! Ive made it though a full week of work without feeling too rubbish, this is progress. I had a bit of a start to my friday though, once again it took forever to get bloods, as in both of the nurses and 25 minutes of attempting it! Both arms are a bit battered but its done now. I hope on not going to have this ordeal for every blood test!
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Lillie I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you & you have a fab time at little mix tonight x  

Cara I hope you & dh have had a nice time in London x  

Beccaboo great that you managed to get your blood test sorted even if it did take a while!   I hope you continue to feel well & the meal planning gets easier as you are able to eat more things x  

Smileycat I hope you & the twins are doing well & the stingy injection went ok x  

Muchmore I hope you had a great time at your school birthday celebrations, did you see lots of people you went to the school with or old teachers? I bumped into a couple of my old school teachers at the gym in the sauna once a few years ago which was a bit odd!   I hope you enjoyed the train journey, that is a long round trip! Did you manage to rescue your heroine or get any more done on the poncho? I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

Westies I hope the 2ww is being kind to you x  

Amoeba how is the nursery coming on now? I hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well x  

Kalm that was an early post, I assume you were up for a feed & hope you had chance to go back to sleep & that the cranial therapy is helping Ethan x  

Maisie how are you getting on? Have you started sharing your good news now? x  

Wildflower has there been any more ballet for rose? I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

I hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend  

I went into m&s today & they had some desserts on offer which was dangerous, I now have a chocolate profiterole dessert with chocolate mousse & chocolate sauce!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy the profiterole dessert is fab, I had it midweek 😋😋 X nursery furniture arrives, and is built, on Tuesday 😊 Today I had a haircut but otherwise a prett quiet weekend xx hope you have a good weekend X

How's our pupo ladies doing? Hope you're ok xx

Beccaboo glad you got blood tests sorted, and hope it's not an ordeal everytime xx

Muchmore 10hours on a train is a lot for a reunion but sure it will be a good outing too xx

Kalm hope Ethan has started sleeping a bit better xx

Hello to everyone else and hope you all have a good weekend xxx  

Afm jellybean likes to be active when I eat and also at 3am 😖😊 had haircut today so feel better as it was more like a mop top 😀 Car seat and base arrived yesterday and furniture in Tuesday, not sure when mattress will come as that's not with furniture (different brand and different order). It's all coming together and I've only 10w to work which should give me 3-4w of relaxation (is that possible?) before he arrives xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Sorry, I am way behind with everyone's news, I will try to catch up as much as I can...

Lillie congratulations on being PUPO with Olaf   I hope you really enjoy your two weeks off work.

And Westies congratulations on being PUPO with twins! Hope the 2WW is kind to you.

Amoeba I am so impressed by how organised you are! 

Beccaboo, so pleased to hear that you are feeling better, hope it stays that way. if you don't mind second hand for maternity wear, last time I actually bought some really nice maternity clothes on e Bay, including a smart Top shop dress that I wore a lot, and some white linen shorts for summer. I also bought some black stretchy work skirts (new, pencil style) which were not expensive at all, also on e Bay I think. One was about £6 and one was about £12 and actually the £6 one was much more comfortable and I wore it a lot more. If you are spending more, definitely try things on before you buy if you can, as some things are much more comfortable than others to wear. 

Amy that sounds like a very tasty dessert!

Muchmore I hope that you had a great time at your school's birthday and that the train journey was ok. That is a lot of travelling in one day!  

Cara sorry to hear that work is so stressful but I hope that you enjoyed your time off and the birthday celebrations. What did you do in London?

Snowy glad to hear that Lizzie enjoyed swimming, I wasn't organised enough to get to baby swimming classes with my daughter but I started taking her swimming at about 6 months and she has always loved it.

Hi to everyone else  

As for me I am still feeling terrible   bad nausea pretty much all day every day and still getting tired. I have to have the 8.30pm bedtime about once every three or four days when it all catches up with me. But it is for the best possible reason and I just try to keep going with normal life. I feel sorry for my OH as I am not very good company at the moment. Had my first proper midwife appt and 12 week scan, though actually the scan was 13 weeks. Myself and OH were both overcome at the scan and started crying, it was such an emotional moment after everything we have experienced. The sonographer was really sweet and sympathetic. I think we both felt we were so lucky to have our daughter and that it was hoping for too much to think we would succeed again, and now we have and (fingers x) it looks as though things will be ok.

Babydust to all of you xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie glad mw appointment and scan went well. My friend cried at their 12w scan, am sure sonographers get it a lot xx


----------



## CaraJ

Morning all!
Off to work in a bit, so not got much time. Thought I'd fill you all in on our day out in London yesterday. We started off with a wander round regents park and lunch in one of the cafes there. We then went to a big independent  bookshop. Dh loves books so I got him some vouchers just for that shop and let him loose! The books are arranged by country and its quite a unique experience. We then went to a tea shop where there were loads of different flavours and types of tea on offer. I had cherry pineapple and dh had orange truffle. We were on baker street so we went to look at the outside of the Sherlock Holmes museum. It's expensive to get in  for what it is so we were always just going to look! Then back to regents park for another wander and burgers and chips from the smokehouse there for dinner. All in all it was a lovely day!
Unfortunately I've woken with a headache which is threatening to turn into a migraine. Not what you want for a 12 hr shift!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara your day in London with DH sounds great, made better with lovely food and drink 😃. Hope you're headache doesn't turn into a migraine and that your shift at work isn't too onerous xx


----------



## Nahla

hallo lovely ladies, 

incredible, amoeba, how far you are already! last trimester is about to begin! 

westies; congrats on being pupo and fx this is your time

beccaboo glad to hear all is well

msisie: good to read lo is well

cara: your job sounds exhausting! make aure you rest enough! 

Amy/ afm: we are all well. the twins are huge for their age... sleep slowly getting better... but I am sooo tired! 

sorry no more energy for personsll. hi to everyone and zzzzzz....


----------



## Nahla

call me crazy but when I read about your treatment it feels strange that I will never do it again! almost a bit sad and quite emotional... every little thing I do for the last time makes me sentimental. today I put the babybay away... already packed clothes in 3 sizes into boxes... 😥 
treatment had become a part of my life during the last 6 years...


----------



## MuchMore2013

Nahla I think I know what you mean about treatment. We invest so much in it that even if we get the outcome we longed for, it's still a big chapter finished. Your twins sound like they are coming on in leaps and bounds and that is truly wonderful  well done for managing such a sleep-deprived phase of your life  
Cara that sounds like a wonderful day out! Glad you got such quality time together with dh. I hope the headache didn't evolve into a migraine. 
AFM the school birthday thing was good, if a bit weird to be back. And the weekend has been mostly relaxing with only a bit of work thrown in for good measure  the poncho is coming on nicely too. 
And it's back to work tomorrow ...


----------



## KALM

Nahla I love your profile picture! Glad to hear the twins are thriving, and I can not imagine at the levels of tiredness juggling 3!

Westies and Lillie, I hope the 2WW is being kind to you.

Cara, you poor thing with your work last week. I'm glad you had a good day in London. It made me chuckle that you were outside the Sherlock Holmes museum. That is really near my last clinic so I've often looked at the outside and also decided not to go in!

Amoeba, like nahla I really can't believe how fast your pregnancy seems to be speeding on! How long do you plan to take off work on maternity leave?

Maisie, so sorry you are feeling terrible. Whilst it is of course for a good cause that doesn't mean it isn't pants to feel so awful. Did you feel the same with Maisie or is it quite a different feeling pregnancy for you?

AFM, I was feeling a bit rubbish towards the end of last week, with a sore throat (DP had a cold a week before so my body was probably trying to fight it off), but I was able to get a little more sleep this weekend so feel a lot better now. Yesterday DP and I got to go out for lunch, on our own to celebrate, a little early, being engaged for a year, and my parents babysat Ethan  We were only gone 2 hours but it was a nice break and we managed not to talk about the little chap all the time! My mum and I also went to a locally organised baby fair and I picked up lots of 3-6 month second hand clothes at bargain prices. Ethan does appear to be sleeping a little better in he day now so hopefully that means the osteopathy is working! He's had some reflux though which is a bit nAsty for him. You know you are a mum when you walk around with a big splodge of curdled sicked up milk on your shoulder for several minutes before you notice it!

Will catch up on other personals later today.. Ethan has just finished feeding so back to bed for me.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla glad to hear twins are doing well, and you're coping with little sleep. Love your picture too xx

Kalm glad Ethan seems a bit more settled and that you & do had a nice few hours together xx

Westies & Lillie hope you're both doing ok in the 2ww xx

Nahla & kalm I'm shocked myself at how quickly my pregnancy seems to be going at, it only feels like yesterday I got the bfp yet here I am at 24w! I start maternity on 4th July (approx 4weeks before my elcs) and back to work on October 31st - so not long off but as I do t get paid maternity, just statutory I can't keep roof over our head on £500/month and by end October I will have run out of savings xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had good weekends.

Lillie, Are you testing at some point this week? How are you feeling. FX for you. How was Little Mix?xx

Westies, You said you were testing on the 30th didn't you. Not long now. Hope the 2ww is treating you well.

Kalm, How nice you got to go out for lunch just you and DP. Glad Ethan seems to be sleeping better and even the odd little nap during the day must allow you some time to nap too or do a few jobs. Hope you have a good week. xx

Hi Muchmore, boo to going back to work. Sounds like you had some nice days off, glad the school birthday went well and the poncho is making good progress. xx

Hi Nahla, Lovely to hear from you and that things are going well with the twins. Lovely they are getting big now. I can imagine it being emotional when you put those new born clothes away, our lives get consumed by treatment and wherever we are in the process its still hard when its the end. xx

Cara, I love the sound of your London day out. Sounds brilliant. I hope the 12 hour shift wasn't too bad and the headache went away, headache can just be the worst cant they. xx

Hi maisie, lovely to hear from you. Sorry you are still feeling poorly, I know when I went through my nauseous patch I couldn't believe how awful I felt, I had no idea I would feel like I did. I take my hat off too you aswell with having to look after DD at the same time, I thought that when I was ill, at least Im only having to think of myself! Hope it eases soon.
Fab news on the scan, it is such an emotional happy time isn't it. 
Im fine with second hand and did have a looky on ebay yesterday. Thanks for the tip xx

Hi Amoeba, glad you are getting organised, but I guess with 10w to go to finishing work that will fly by! xx

Hi Amy, Hope you had a nice weekend and enjoyed the m&s profitaroles! Im feeling much better thanks, I did some body balance yesterday and had a good chat with one of the instructors who is qualified in pregnancy fitness. She gave me loads of do's and dont's and I think I am going to do her pregnancy yoga course which seems to get loads of good reviews. 
How's DR going? Are you on the progonova tablets yet? xx

Hi Wildflower, How are you? When is your holiday again, it that in May? xx

Snowy, Hows things? Have you taken Lizzy swimming anymore? xx

Hi Smiley, Hows things with you? Are preg symptoms still okay? Hope you had a good weekend. xx

LJH, Hows the running and fitness going? xx

Hi to Sarah, Nickynack, Emelda, Querkily, Helen, Babycakes, Babyninja and anyone else Ive missed. I hope you are all well.

Another week at work for me, not much else happening, But we do have a long weekend coming up, yippee. xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hello CC's,

Hope you all have a good weekend. 

Lillie (and olaf!) -  How was your Little Mix concert? Hope it was fun. Congrats on the weight loss too - bonus! Thinking of you and sending positive vibes for your OTD on Friday.   

Westies - Hope the 2ww is being kind and gentle to you too   

Kalm - Aw! So pleased you had time to have a little date with your DP I remember when you got engaged last year, the year has just flown by. When do you think you'll get married?  Poor Ethan with reflux, is he on any meds? My friend's baby had reflux and it impacted his feeding and sleeping. She managed it with meds and osteopathy. At least he's sleeping more during the day. Series 11 of Grey's anatomy starts slowly and then ends with a bang. I cried for a good hour and I rarely get emotional. You have been warned! Thanks for the offer, my best friend has 3 year old twins and I can't wait to tell her my news so that I get the low down. 

Beccaboo -  So pleased you're feeling better, you've had a rough time, bless you! I'm jealous that your mw said you can continue with exercise. I explained that before my cycle I was going to the gym 3x a week spinning etc and she shook her head and said only gentle walks until 16 weeks due to expecting twins.  Saw my GP today and she said I can continue with the gym, just to take care not to get too hot and no intense cardio. Its so confusing!!  Sorry they had a hard time taking blood. I find drinking lots of water beforehand helps.  FX that you get your 12w scan appointment soon. 

Snowy - That's great that Lizzie likes swimming like her mummy! Great to start them young.  

Sarah - Hope A enjoyed his second birthday celebrations and that you and Pierre are well.

LJH - You're doing a fab job with the healthy food and running and I'm sure it will benefit your cycle, which isn't that long away. 

Amoeba - 24 weeks already wow! So exciting that your nursery furniture will be built tomorrow too! I'm impressed by your organisation skills. I'm sure the room will be beautiful with your nautical theme. I've just ordered some mat trousers from New Look which I will collect later. I'm struggling a bit with mat wear as I'm fairly tall and must be smartly dressed for work. I will have to check out long wrap dresses (as helpfully suggested by Kalm).  

Muchmore - Good job you like train journeys! 5 hours each way would be a challenge for me. Glad you enjoyed the celebrations. It must have felt weird to be back. I still fear my school corridor despite having a happy time at school.  Logic forward to seeing photo of your poncho when its finished. 

Amy - I LOVE reading your gym and treats updates. Good work!  I treated myself to a chocolate pudding from Gu on Sat and it was heaven! How's it going with your cycle hun? When is your first scan?

Maisie - Lovely to hear from you. Overjoyed your 12/13 week scan went well   It must have been a huge relief, so can understand why it was emotional for you both after everything you've been through.  When will you announce to family and friends? So sorry you're still suffering with the nausea, would you consider taking sthg for it? Take care lovely.

Cara - what a lovely weekend you had in my home town. Regent's park is lovely, lucky you that the weather was great too. Hope the training is going well for your 10k run and that you're not working too hard.

Nahla - I love your profile photo, so cute   Pleased you're all well, well save for the lack of sleep! I'm always impressed that you have time to post with 3 lo's. 

Wildflower - hope you're well and that Rosie is getting excited about your holiday next month.

Hi to anyone I may have missed

AFM, I'm doing ok save for the fatigue.  Thanks for your well wishes -the stingy injections were ok, in fact it didn't hurt much and I haven't had much of  a reaction so I fear they are no longer working. I've decided they will be my last. The FMC called me today to advise they we failed the harmony test and I will need to repeat it as they didn't get enough DNA.  For a moment, I thought there was a problem, but apparently it is common. They've now bought my private 12 week scan forward to Friday (I'll be 11wk6) and I have my NHS 12wk scan next Tuesday. I should receive the Harmony results within a week.

My DH is now more positive about this pregnancy and has been making plans, touching my tummy, talking to the babies    I think that 10 week scan made it real for him and now he's looking forward to Friday and telling our close friends and families, (probably at 13/14 week).

take care
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley I basically live in my new look maternity trousers for work, with the odd day where I wear a skirt or dress. I have a range of smartish tops and tshirts, work are fine with the tshirts as in still 'smartly dressed' I've seen a few ppl at work wearing leggings and top whilst pregnant but I feel that's not smart enough and as teachers should be dressed smartly - I do wear leggings on a scan day but with a dress not a top. Such a shame about the harmony test but positively you'll get another look at the babies xxx 

Beccaboo I hear you with the long weekend - it's only Monday and I'm already shattered!! Xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies,

Beccaboo and Smiley - I found it really difficult finding nice maternity stuff as it's so rare that you actually see it in the shops. I ended up buying lots on Ebay. The best maternity brand I found is Seraphine which does lovely, smart clothes. I got some stuff from their website and some stuff second hand. They also have a shop in London. Smiley - it's really close to the FMC so you could combine a trip with your scan.
Topshop and New Look on Oxford Street have good maternity sections. I ended up living in my New Look jeans at the weekend and wrap dresses for work. 

Looking forward to hearing some positive outcomes from those cycling at the moment.

Lillie - when are you testing?

Amoeba - how exciting that you've only got 10 weeks at work left. Make sure you have plenty of time to relax and put your feet up before the little man arrives. I wish I'd done more relaxing and more pampering!

Maisie - great that you had a positive 12 week scan. I cried my eyes out after mine. DH had to move me away from the waiting room as he said my hysterical crying was probably upsetting the patients waiting for their scans!

Nahla - cute pic. Glad the twins are thriving and sleep is getting a bit better. Lizzie is quite a good sleeper at night - not so great in the day but I'm persevering trying to get her into a routine.

AFM - DH was away this weekend so I was on my own for 3 days with Lizzie. I was worried about how I would cope but it was actually fine. Lizzie is getting easier now she is three months old. It does get a bit lonely as my conversations with Lizzie are a bit one sided but at least we had lots of mummy - baby bonding time.

I have now filled all my week days with baby stuff to stop myself going insane (entertaining a baby for 12 hours every day can send you loopy!). Between baby sensory classes, lunch with NCT girls, baby swimming and Pilates for mum and baby, I am a busy girl.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Snowy well done for coping on your own whilst dh was away & booking lots of fun things for you & Lizzie to do, it sounds like you are settling in to motherhood really well x  

Amoeba exciting that you are 24 weeks already & that the nursery furniture is arriving tomorrow x  

Smileycat sorry to hear about the tiredness & that you have to have the harmony test redone, you definitely deserved the gu chocolate pudding after having your last stingy injection   great that dh is starting to feel more positive about things now after everything you have both been through x  

Beccaboo well done with going to body balance, I'm so pleased you are feeling a bit better   I'm on day 13 of dr today & so far getting away without any symptoms, I am due to start progynova on Saturday if things go according to plan but don't have a scan until 12th may. I worked out that over 3 fresh cycles & this fet I will have given myself 170 injections in my tummy which probably explains why it is resisting the needles! x  

Kalm it's great that Ethan seems to be sleeping a bit better   lovely that you & dh got to go out for a couple of hours together to celebrate the anniversary of your engagement, what a lot has happened since then! x  

Muchmore I'm glad the school birthday was good, the idea of seeing people from such a long time ago does seem a bit odd sometimes!   It sounds like the poncho is coming on well, I hope the return to work was ok today x  

Nahla your profile pic is so cute   I'm sure it does feel weird that treatment is over for you when it has been such a big part of your life for so long, but how fab that ds & the twins are doing so well, you have lots of fantastic stuff to look forwards to x  

Cara it sounds like you & dh had a great day in London, I hope the headache went quickly & your shift was ok x  

Maisie sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish, I hope you start to feel better soon   Great that you scan went well x  

Lillie I hope you & Olaf are doing well & that you enjoyed little mix at the weekend x  

Westies I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you x  

Ljh I hope you are doing well x  

Wildflower how is the running going? Have there been any more ballet classes for rose? I hope you are ok x  

Hello to anyone I have missed  

I made it to the gym tonight & did 85 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate then came home & finally had a profiterole with chocolate mousse & chocolate sauce, I got distracted by eating fresh strawberries on Saturday & Sunday which is quite outside of character when there is chocolate dessert available!


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Snowy it's so nice that you are getting out and about lots with Lizzie and finding baby activities to do. I know what you mean about how long the days can seem. Have you been to a Scream Screen at your local cinema? I left it a bit late and by the time I discovered it, my daughter didn't want to snooze on my lap and was keen to try crawling up and down the aisle, so I only made it to two showings in the end.

Smiley how exciting that you have two scans coming up so soon. Hope they are very special experiences for you. We have started telling family and friends, slowly, but I'm not in a hurry about it, I will get round everyone eventually.... 

Beccaboo I'm so glad you are still feeling better. Pregnancy yoga sounds like a lovely idea, I did some last time around.

Amoeba will you have to go back to work full time? I sympathise that you are not getting long off. I went back to work quite early myself last time but I'm self-employed and so is OH so we were able to work part-time and juggle the child care to start with (with help from my mum).

Kalm it's really nice that you had a lunch date! sounds very sweet. Glad to hear that Ethan is sleeping a bit better.

Cara that sounds like a lovely day out. I love browsing in bookshops though we have a (sort of) rule about trying not to buy more as we have so many books at home including lots we haven't read yet! 

Amy as always I am very impressed by your workouts. In other pudding news I had a raspberry yoghurt for my pudding. I feel I can't really compete  

Hi to MuchMore, Westies, LJH, Lillie, Nahla, Sarah, Wildflower, Qwerkily and everyone else.    

Thanks for the kind messages, I am actually taking ranitidine which I was prescribed last time. I am a bit nervous about taking anything but I think ranitidine is pretty safe. It doesn't have that much effect but it seems to help a bit. I felt just the same in my last pregnancy more or less all the way through which is why I am not very optimistic that I will start feeling better.

I have a clementine challenge for all of you.... Myself and OH have been watching Frasier together but we have almost finished it so we need a new box set. He doesn't really like drama or anything too gloomy, so anything like detectives, medical dramas, etc is out. Comedy is probably best. Any suggestions? 

V tired and aiming for an early-ish night so I'm off to bed now, goodnight all x


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning all,

Hi Smiley, Glad you're DH is feeling more positive now and how great that you have 2 scans coming up. 12week mark, yay! I cant wait to get to that point, excited and nervous. Glad that it is possibly the last of the stingy injections now.  Yes, its annoying when you get different info on exercise isn't it, I know we have to be careful with carrying twins so maybe your midwife was airing on the side of caution. Maybe you could start with a pregnancy yoga or gentle brisk walking. xx

Hi Amoeba, I might check out New Look at lunch and have a browse of what they have got. I too need to be smartish at work. I tell you what I'm in desperate need of though...a new bra! Will you go back to work part time, least you are close to your mum and dad and they can help looking after jellybean.  xx

Hi Snowy, I too have looked on seraphine website and they do nice things. Its trying to get that balance of not going too overboard buying maternity wear but at the same time making sure I have comfy clothes to see me through! Love that you are getting out and about with Lizzie, you sound one busy mum. Well done on coping on your own without DH there for a few days. xx

Amy, Wow that is a lot of injections! Our poor little tummy's hey! Well done on the profiterole with chocolate mouse, sounds lovely and extremely jealous of your chocolate treats. At the moment chocolate isn't tasting the same for me  My pudding last night was mango sorbet with a kiwi and grapes, not that exciting but it tasted normal! xx

Hi Maisie, Scream Screen sounds interesting, sounds like a horror film! hehe! I imagine far from that though! I don't think the GP/Midwwife would prescribe anything unsafe to take and if it provides a bit of relief then that's got to be helping you function in the long run. I hope you do get better and it doesn't continue through though  
me and DH love boxsets and shows but ours are generally of the serious kind rather than comedy but do you like Modern Family, we like to watch those or how about an oldie like Will and Grace, I used to love those! xx

have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## maisie2012

Beccaboo have you tried a bra extender? it's just a little clip that you attach to the back of your bra to extend the width. I have been using them for a few weeks with my normal bras and they will probably get you through for a little while before you need to buy a bigger bra. You can get them on e bay they are only about £2 for three.


----------



## Snowy white1

Maisie - Lizzie takes ranitidine for her reflux and I took it just before my cs, so I imagine it must be safe for babies inside and out!
Also I recommend Suits on Netflix if you have that. It's a legal drama but pretty lighthearted. Plus the main character (Harvey) is super hot!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Maisie and Beccaboo I am hoping to go back 4 days/week rather than 5...can't afford to go less than that X

Beccaboo I was fitted for pregnancy bra at 8w and got remeasured at 22w and still same size so could be worth doing that now?! 

Had photos sent of nursery furniture but it won't let me attach on here - looks fab and can't wait to get home and inspect it all xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Maisie, No I haven't seen those but will take a look on ebay, although the back still fits fine its the cups that are overflowing! hehe

Snowy, Ah yes Suits, I really want to watch those, heard it was good. 

Amoeba, be lovely to see a pic of the nursery when it is finished. I always think a newly furnished nursery, all ready for bringing baby home looks so lovely.  

Just had a yummy lunch, pasta, spinach and pine nut salad. I feel like when I eat something that just tastes as it should its like a little celebration and I need to tell everyone! haha   Oh I had a cheese triangle too, still loving them. xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies sorry I have been absent for a while I've been soooo busy (would hav been better going to work) anyway will catch up fully.later but just to let u know it's the day before otd an couldn't wait to test I wanted to put myself out my misery.....only it didn't it's made my day....I cautiously pregnant!!! the lines are so much darker than last time an came up within 30 secs....fx this is our time an olaf sticks around.....

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

A cautious congratulations Lillie  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Yay Lillie, I think the day before OTD and it showing a dark line is a very positive sign. Yippee, so so pleased its made my day too! Keeping everything crossed that things continue well. xx


----------



## Amy76

Lillie that is fab news   I am so happy that olaf has snuggled in x


----------



## maisie2012

Congratulations Lillie I am so pleased for you!    
That is wonderful news. I really hope it's all going to go smoothly for you and Olaf from now on. Hope you have a lovely day xxxxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie!!! That is fantastic news! Congratulations.     Hoping Olaf is settling in nicely to his lovely home for the next 8 months or so.  Over the moon for you xx


----------



## lillieb87

so ladies I am going to try an catch up....

beccaboo wow ur lunch sounds amazing....when is ur next scan huni? I remember u asking a while ago about if I still had my ornage m&ms from last cycle....yup I do haha

amoeba did u inspect the nursery furniture   are u almost sorted with things now for the baby?

smiley glad ur stingy injections are over now huni an that dh is getting excited!! have u bought anything yet?

kalm.glad Ethan is sleeping a little better an u are managing to get out an about x

Amy when do u start prognova? ur gym treats sound amazing...I can't stop thinking about crispy cremes today   are u still havin ur Olaf pez?

maisie we are watching stitches at the moment an heartbeat which is due to start on TV soon (not sure which channel tho) heartbeat is really easy watching...hope ur feeling a bit better too huni x

Sarah how are u an Mr Pierre doing? 

westies eek not long until ur test day huni hoping an   for u....hope ur feeling OK x

muchmore how are u huni? enjoyed ur time off it sounds...how is the poncho?

cara how are u hun? have u decided about next cycle?

lhj how are u huni? June is fast approaching....  xx

wildflower how are u and Rose?

snowy well done on managing on ur own hun hope u an lizzie are OK?

nahla hope u an the kids are OK x

afm been busy busy busy haven't managed to even pick up my coursework!! little mix were amazing and I would definitely see them again!! still in shock over my  bfp an think I may try an get bloods tomorrow but then if course I can't have one done 48 hours later as it's weekend an of course a bank holiday!! may hav to get a serial pee on a stick er!! xx


----------



## KALM

*oh Lillie, that is wonderful news! It's quite made my day. I had been wondering if today was test day for you. I'm so happy that there is more success on the CC board this year.. Long may it last. I'm sending sticky vibes your way for a smooth and easy pregnancy! Glad you enjoyed little mix too. *

*westies* hope you are hanging in there ok in the 2WW.

*snowy* I'm so impressed you managed 3 days on your own! I guess I could if I had to but I'd be shattered after! DP has to go to Leeds for work in a couple weeks and will be away 2 days, so my mum is coming to stay then to help.

*beccaboo* your lunch yesterday made me crave pine nuts! It's funny how pregnancy affects everyone differently, rather disappointedly my boobs stayed the same size during pregnancy until about 8 months. I can't complain now though as I've gone from a B cup to DD! It's quite a novelty having a bigger chest! 

*maisie* I hadn't heard of that screen scream, will have to look out for it. I think I had rantadine in the last few weeks of pregnancy for my heartburn.. IT worked a treat and I wished I'd had it much earlier.

*amoeba* I'm guessing your parents will look after jellybean when you go back to work will they? It will be great for him to have that special bond with him. I love seeing how much my parents enjoy being grandparents and the joy Ethan brings them.

*smiley* glad you've seen the last of the nasty LIT. Sorry they had to re-do your harmony test bloods but I did hear it is a common thing. I guess with twins you can't find out the sex from the harmony test.. If they can tell from the scan do you want to know, or prefer it to be a surprise? I'm hoping DP and I will tie the knot maybe towards the end of next summer. I don't want to leave it too long, especially as both our parents are getting older, but we have no money for it at present, plus it would be nice for Ethan to be that bit older so we can leave him for a long weekend honeymoon.

*amy* I'm always impressed what a good job you do on personals! And your stepper times! I'm wanting yo try those profiteroles you mentioned! Does your DP like his puddings as much as you? 

Hi to wildflower, ljh, nahla, Sarah, and anyone else I missed off.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kalm you definitely need to try the profiterole dessert   dp is a bit odd, he likes croissants, biscuits & cake without too much icing on, he will take the icing off cake sometimes because he thinks it is too sweet & doesn't like cake with glacé cherries in or meringues because he says they are too sweet but he used to have 3 sugars in his tea when I met him   I cut it down to 1!   he will eat chocolate & likes normal profiteroles but would probably say this dessert is too chocolatey because of the mousse & chocolate sauce, he is usually at work in the restaurant when I am having my treats & since he isn't fussed by them it means I don't need to share!   lovely that your mum is going to come & stay with you when dp is away, I bet she loves spending time with you & Ethan x  

Lillie congratulations again on your good news, I am so happy for you   pez Olaf is still rewarding me after each injection, I start the progynova on Saturday, just hoping I get away symptom free   maybe Olaf wants a crispy creme! x  

Beccaboo was it the spinach & pine nut pasta salad from m&s? I've had it quite a few times & it is very good, there are a couple of other nice veggie salads which they do too   it's great that you are finding some things that you fancy eating now   I have a very flat chest so my dp would be very impressed if treatment or pregnancy gave me a bigger chest! x  

Amoeba so exciting that the nursery is done x  

Smileycat I hope you & the twins are doing well & don't have to wait too long for the repeat harmony results x  

Maisie I think the treats I reward myself with are a bit more naughty than yours!   I like the Big Bang theory for easy to watch comedy x  

Westies fx for good news for you when you test x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

I made it to the gym tonight & there was a man on a stepper in front of me wearing incredibly tight bright orange gym tights & a red sleeveless hooded tank top!   it was quite a special outfit & I thought perhaps he was some sort of fertility superhero in training!   Also I groomed Lucy last night & so much hair came out I think I could have made another whole dog out of it!   I think her coat is a bit confused from when it was shaved so much last summer when she had surgery!


----------



## Nahla

smiley I had that issue wirh hatmony test. I called the company and they explained to me that with twins they only get 50% of the amount of dna for each baby so it is better to do the test later on as there is more dna in your blood. I did it 3 times... 

lillie: yay! fx this is your time!


----------



## Nahla

afm: took my big boy to baby group as he was so keen on the babies. he went to every woman and asked, whats the babies name? and kissed all the babies... the other day he told me he wants 10 babies. I asked what he would do with them and he explained I should leave him alone, he would get a huge microwave and put 10 bottles into it 😂


----------



## Amoeba1705

Nahla your eldest son is so cute, love his way of thinking xx

Amy what was special treat for going to gym? Xx

Kalm yes my parents will look after lo when I go back to work.  Hope you've had a good day it's Ethan xx 

Lillie think I'm done getting baby stuff...but you never know   Just waiting on pram now, which should arrive at start of July. Got to be a serial poas person...I did loads ☺☺ Xx

Westies how you doing? Hope 2ww isn't too bad xx

Beccaboo is cheese triangles a craving?? Xx 

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all doing ok xx

Had a day of hell yesterday...between a heavy cold, 4 nosebleeds and little movement from jellybean I ended up at hospital to be assessed. They checked for HB and it was so strong (compared to 2w ago when had to strain to hear it) they said he's fine and would've been moving but I just hadn't felt it. Blood pressure was slightly raised but not enough to cause concern.
I took today off work just to rest and relax, have had no nosebleeds and loads of kicks so think I may need to slow down a bit at work as never really stop, so perhaps a bit more sitting down rather than rushing round the classroom is better for both me and jellybean  Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

OMG just logged in to catch-up for the first time today and what fantastic news! Huge congratulations Lillie. I'm so so happy for you. Yey! xx
   

Thanks for asking after me ladies - I'm doing OK. Hanging in there and work is being a positive distraction away from the 2WW. I'm 8dp6dt today and will test on Saturday morning (11dp6dt) which is two days before my clinic's OTD but I think I'll be safe by then either way. Will let you know! Neupogen day again tomorrow so hoping for no more achy joints. Had some weird goings on - very dry skin on hands, felt like I was going to pass out at one point today and also got a horrible electric shock when I touched someone's hand (passing me a plastic pen at work!) yesterday. Also been weeing like never before but all of this could be put down to all the medication that I'm on just as easily as anything else sonim trying with all my might to be rational.

Sorry for lack of personals. I promise to catch-up soon xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Congrats Lillie! Whoop whoop! (I'm a little drink - first night out post baby - cocktails tasted so good!)


----------



## MuchMore2013

Lillie woooohoooo! Congratulations!!!!! 
Ladies, so many of you made me chuckle this evening  Snowy I'm glad the cocktails were nice! 
Amy I kind of wonder if the guy had a wife/partner going through IVF. Maybe she's bought him the outfit and told him he has to wear it or else the treatment won't work  
Nahla your little boy is brilliant! Ten bottles in a microwave isn't actually a bad start! He's clearly going to make a very hands-on dad some day. 
Ok, it's late so personals will stop there, but know I'm thinking of you all. 
The poncho is going well ... 2 out of 7 sections done. 
Oh Maisie ... I love The Newsroom and The West Wing, Will and Grace, Doc Martin, loads of the old BBC sit coms like As Time Goes By, Outnumbered, Vicar of Dibly ... And then I also like the lighter dramas like Mr Selfridge and Dickensian and things like that.


----------



## wildflower

Lillie yes!!! Brilliant news, and exactly what I was expecting / hoping for. Lovely Olaf, get yourself nice and settled for the next 8 months!

Westies hope you are good to xxx

I really need a sit down and catch up with you cc guys!

Xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Morning CC's,

Hi Lillie, I bet you are on cloud 9 after getting your BFP. have you tested again this morning! I think those lucky M&M's from your last cycle helped. Ive still got my one M&M but its looking less orange!

Hi Kalm, be lovely if you get married next summer when Ethan is older, he could be your little page boy! so cute. xx Yes, DH is loving the bigger chest but feel like Im all boob and nothing else and with being quite short too. Im wondering if work think Ive had a boob job! haha.

Hi Amy, Yes it was the salad pot from m&s. I thinking of having it again today but i've had it two days in a row now! Yes I had a bean salad from there the other day too and that was nice. Haha, I love that you saw the fertility superhero at the gym, I can just visualise it now! Good work on the stepping still. xx

Nahla, Aww that's so cute of your little/big boy. I love your profile pic, bet he loves being a big brother. haha, the 10 babies made me laugh, he has obviously observed you putting bottles in the microwave! xx

Hi Amoeba, Yes I think cheese triangles is a craving as I never normally eat them (actually dont think Ive had a cheese triangle in years) but have been having them daily for about 2 weeks now! I don't even have it spread on anything, its straight from the triangle!
Poor you with a cold and nosebleeds too, I read nosebleeds can be a pregnancy thing. Glad you heard a good strong heartbeat though, its always good to check these things out. Hope the rest day did you wonders. xx

Hi westies, been wondering how you've been getting on and knew you were testing pretty soon. Roll on Saturday. I have everything crossed for you. We are on a roll with good news on this board. Still wearing my lucky orange nail varnish for all you ladies so hope it serves you all well.  xx

Hi Snowy, Glad the cocktails tasted good. Must have been nice having a night out too. Hope you enjoyed yourself. xx

Muchmore, glad the poncho is still going well, cant wait to see a pic of the finished result. Hope you are having a good week.

Hi Sarah, Hope you and Pierre are going well. Hope you have the benefit of the long weekend coming up and that you are taking it easy from being on your feet all day. xx

Hi Wildflower, How's things with you? Holiday soon?

Hi LJH, How is the running and fitness going. have you got everything sorted for your cycle in June, so you start injection earlier than June then go out to Spain around that time?

hello everyone else I haven't mentioned. Oh my 12 week scan date came through, 19th May so 3 weeks today. I will be 13 + 1 then and cant wait to see the twinnies again. Still nervous all over again but have no reasons to be concerned so feeling relaxed. Actually the scan falls really well as I have half day holiday in the afternoon on that day then a few days off work. The scan is at 8:30am so Il take the morning off for antenatal reasons and then off work for about 5 days. 
xx


----------



## wildflower

Hi Amy - I'm still running. I did a park run last weekend which was fun and a 9K run home yesterday which was good but I still get frustrated by how slow I am! Rose had another ballet lesson but she wasn't so in to it last weekend. I'll take her again on saturday and see how it goes. 
Pudding news - I may make a gooseberry fool for the weekend - does that pass the Amy test or not enough chocolate?
I love your fertility super hero. Can we make him the CC mascot? You just need to get a picture of him next time!
Good to hear your dr is going well so far x

Snowy - I used to love getting out with Rose, it just helped to keep my sane! Hopefully there will be lots of lovely warm days coming up and you can have lots of fun days in the park and garden.

Beccaboo - It sounds like you are finding lots of good exercise ways to be pregnant but still be yourself which is fab  I can well see you at buggyfit with your double buggy come the autumn! Hope those twins are treating you well.
Also - I have a bra recommendation: Bravado seamless nursing bra. During maternity i just bought maternity bras and then had to buy a load of new ones when I started breast feeding. I know you may not bf but you never know. And the bravado is sturdy and comfy and will work in maternity too. It has a lovely stretch band around the ribs - that is where you end up growing loads in pregnancy so it works well all the way through. You can buy them at JL or online. 

Maisie - good to hear you have some medication to help the nausea. I'm pretty confidant it will be fine. My SIL took medication in pregnancy and her kids are lovely, brilliant and healthy!
Comedy recommendations (we love them!): Arrested Development, Community, Parks and Recreation, 30 Rock, Brooklyn Nine-Nine are all brilliant and hilarious. 
Community is on netflix and there are 7 series to get through but each episode is only 25 minutes long so it is a really easy watch but will keep you going for a good long while!

Lillie - so excited for your bfp. Good times.

KALM - congratulations on your engagement anniversary and having a little couple time on your own, it is so important. Thanks also for adding me to the social media group, I haven't posted anything yet though which is remiss of me!

Nahla - what a sweet boy your oldest is!

Ameoba - congrats on being 24 weeks. Do you have a plan for when you start maternity leave?

Westies - just two more days hold on there lovely! I'm glad work is being distracting. Fx for good news soon xxxx

Sarah - I hope you, pierre and your family are all good. xxx

LJH - hope you are well and feeling motivated.

Cara - sounds like you've had some good positive times recently and I hope it has helped. Have you booked in your next tx yet?

MuchMore - I hope you are good and your poncho is a fun make. I do wish ff had better picture posting facilities! I still need to take a good pic of my Kaftan, and I've made a couple of easy summery tops this week too. 

NickyNack - still thinking of you lots, but I'm guessing you aren't reading. If you are then please do post just to let us know how you are doing xxx

Hello to everyone I have missed, I'm sort of sneakily writing this while I'm at work :0 so may not have been totally thorough 

afm - I'm feeling really good for my health kick, probably better than I have felt in years really. I spend most of the month feeling positive, motivated and full of energy and then have a day or two of being kicked by af, then back to being up again. The running is really good for me and I have managed to whittle down my weight a bit. I've spent pretty much my whole life with a bmi between 25 and 26 and today it is down to 23.4  Hurrah!
Also I may be changing jobs again, I've been offered something that is a bit more interesting than what I'm doing now. The commute distance is more though which is a shame, but I think it is probably still worth taking it.
We are going on holiday to Menorca (Minorca??) a week on Monday. I so need a holiday, we've worked almost solidly since the beginning of December, it will also be nice just to get a bit more heat and sunshine than we are here!

Happy Thursday everyone x


----------



## KALM

Wildflower, I second your bra recommendation! After getting a couple mothercare nursing bras then I got a bravado one and oh my goodness it is like 100 times better and so comfy! I hate the days it is in the wash! I must buy another I think!


----------



## wildflower

Kalm they seem expensive don't they but they really last and are worth every penny for the comfort alone!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Wildflower, Cool, two recommendations for Bravdo. I will be checking those out at JL at some point for sure. The plan is to BF.  Glad you are running and feeling nice and healthy, well done on the BMI. I cant wait to get back out running again and yes, the pregnancy fitness lady also does buggyfit classes so did have those in mind for after birth.  
Well done on being offered a new job, is it still part time/4 days a week? Yes I think you so deserve a nice holiday in the sunshine. xx

Thanks kalm, will be checking out new bras soon. 

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba sorry to hear you had such a bad day & ended up at the hospital   great that you got to hear his heartbeat again & jellybean is doing well   yesterdays post gym treat was more of the profiterole & chocolate mousse dessert, I think I have one portion left which I will have tonight even though I'm not planning on going to the gym! x  

Nahla your ds is so cute with his enthusiasm for babies, I like the idea of him having a big microwave & doing bottles for 10 babies x  

Westies I hope you get good news on otd x  

Snowy your post about 'I am a little drink' made me smile!   I hope you had a fab night out x  

Muchmore I do look at anyone wearing orange in a different light now, although I'm pretty sure no wife/girlfriend would actively encourage their partner to go out in public in the special orange tights the man was wearing!   it sounds like the poncho is coming on well, did you get chance to rescue your heroine or will that be a project for the bank holiday weekend? x  

Beccaboo the m&s roasted vegetable couscous & the giant couscous salads are quite nice, also the mexican 3 bean wrap is quite good   so exciting that you have your next scan appointment through   I did feel like I wanted the fertility superhero man to fly off the stepper rather than just walk away from it! x  

Wildflower well done with the running & health kick, exciting that your have your holiday to look forwards to very soon   gooseberry fool sounds like quite a healthy treat to me   don't tell anyone but I actually did take a picture of the fertility superhero because it made me laugh & I wanted evidence that he did exist, it's a bit of a rubbish photo as I had to do it without anyone noticing & he was on the stepper moving! x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf are doing well today x  

Ljh where are you? I hope you are ok, I am missing your comedy typos! x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy the final portion of the profiteroles dessert I ate straight from the tub 😳😳 and had to restrain myself not to lick it 😋 Xx

Wildflower I'm starting maternity at 34w so 4th July x well done on the health kick xxx

Snowy hope you enjoyed your night out xx

Much more sounds like poncho coming along nicely xx

Hello to everyone else.

Feel a little better today, but have been told I look totally knackered and really pale. I feel knackered but Horta keep going, losing 1 day pay is bad enough can't afford to take more time off. Did tell work couldn't do break duties as need to use that 20mins to sit and test rather than being on feet dealing with around 200 kids in the cafeteria! Had lots of kicks again so think jellybean must've been having a day of sleep on Tuesday xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone just saying a quick hello and thank you for all the TV tips! Much appreciated. I will do a list for OH and see what he thinks (he is much more selective than me about TV). And just to say thinking of you Westies and good luck for your early test on Sat - I have always tested early.   really hope this is your time.

I will have to try to catch up properly later but meanwhile hope you all have a good day x


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - staff trainee - what does that mean? Sounds exciting! x


----------



## NickyNack

Hi everyone

I've just come on tonight and can't read back but hope the ladies with lil beans on board are all doing great and new mummies are good too and congrats Lillie in ur BFP and I hope everyone else is ok too.

Not been doing too great at all since my bad news and DP has moved out today as we have split up. There is no going back this time he said some very hurtful things and we have not really spoken since a drunken argument at the start of the month when he said I should be over it all and stop feeling sorry for myself 😢 I really thought we were going to make it as the last cycle brought us so close together and he was really there for me for the first 2 weeks and then he just changed and the person I loved has gone. So I'm in my home alone tonight for the first night, I took today and tom off work and packed a lot of his stuff today and he will hire a van to pick his other stuff up. My dad is coming tom to change the locks so he can't turn up and let hisself in when he feels like it.
I was really trying, I had joined the gym and was swimming and going in the gym, I had got myself a lovely new corsa so had my independance back, had seen the councellor from the clinic who is amazing ;she is actually a physiologist) and he even attended a session with me before it all kicked off and sat there and said he would be there and it would take time and would consider adoption. Then bam he changed and has been so cold and so horrible I really don't know how much I can take. So now I have no baby and no prospect of ever having one and no relationship. 

I will just have to pick myself up and hopefully in a years time I will be strong enough to start the adoption journey on my own I just hope I'm accepted as I really can't take another blow and I just want to be a mum 😢

So sorry I'm all doom and gloom that's why I haven't been on or posted as didn't want to dampen the mood when so many of you are sorted or have ur well deserved BFP xx


----------



## maisie2012

Nickynack I am really really sorry that you are having such a hard time   and I am sending lots of love. You have every right not to be "over it" yet and you should feel as sorry for yourself as you like! It sounds as though you have been trying really hard and doing all the right things. I know it probably seems a long way off at the moment but I am sure you will get to be a mum and when you do all of this will seem like a different life to you. Please stay with us if it helps you, it is good to hear from you even when it isn't good news. We are all here to support each other.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awww nickynack I'm sorry to hear about your DP. This business sucks at times, and having relationship issues just makes it worse. And no matter what he may say or think, you definitely should not be over it by now. If you were, that would be odd. And actually I don't reckon he can be over it either, but maybe he's not as in touch with his feelings as you are. 
I know those down days very well, when you wonder where it's all going to end up and whether you're ever going to be a mum. But we have a lot of life left to live and I have a feeling our dreams will come true too somehow, even if we are having to take a slightly longer route than others have. You're a strong lady and your inner strength will kick in again in time. Just keep being kind to yourself and try not to rush anything. 
Wildflower those are impressive personals! I'm glad the health kick feels good. I love that feeling of being where I want to be with my Weight and my general fitness ... though it's pretty rare  
Amy, my heroine is safe again for the time being, thanks  
Right, night all! Work in London tomorrow ...


----------



## IloveWesties

NickyNack - sending you a big hug  I'm so sorry to read your news. I'm glad to hear your Dad is helping you so you have support around, that's very important. It sounds like you have been getting yourself in to a really positive routine and lots of good things have happened for you (like getting a car) recently, despite all the troubles with P (too out the D part!). Stay strong honey and keep focussed on your positive routine and the long list of things you've got doing for you. It's horrible having to deal with the uncertainty of what's going to happen in the future but if you focus - day by day - on all the positive things in your life, you will soon feel better and more positive things will come, I promise. Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww nickynack so sorry to hear your news, I really thought it had brought you closer     I feel that you never really get over it but learn to cope with it, I regularly think of the babies I've lost, but my ex didnt care about it, one of the reasons we split. Don't ever give up hope of being a mum...you're time will come, just take care of yourself at the moment xxxx


----------



## KALM

Aw Nicky Nack, I too am sending many hugs your way    . Break ups are so hard at the best of times, even often if you are the initiator of it, but let alone when you are going through this journey. I really thought you guys were going to pull through. Glad the counselling has been good and you got yourself a new car. Like muchmore said no one should expect you to be over your situation just yet, so don't feel you should. Take care, hopefully you have the good support of your family and friends, and can try to distract yourself with some fun activities. As others have said if you feel you want to continue posting here please do, we are all here to support you and want to do so.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nickynack, lovely that you posted as think about you lots.   so sorry to hear about you and DP and I know you've tried so hard to make it work. Its lovely you have supportive mum and dad who are there for you and maybe you can keep on with the councelling sessions on your own, it might continue to help. As you said, you obviously started to get a bit of independence back so keep at it and you will come through this as one strong lady. There are many options you can explore in time to become a mum. keep posting as and when you feel you want to, its lovely to hear from you. 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Nickynack I am so very sorry to hear about you & dp   sometimes this journey can be so tough, I don't think we ever get over what happens to us, it shapes us & makes us the people we become   It sounds like you have been doing really well with getting your lovely new car & your independence, going to the gym & going swimming & it is good that you found the counselling helped   it must be really difficult at the moment but with the love & support of your family & friends in time I feel confident that you will achieve your dream of becoming a mummy x


----------



## wildflower

Hi NickyNack - thank you for coming on to let us know how you are even though the story is a hard one to tell it is no less valid than the happy posts here. Please feel free to come here and vent as much as helps.
I'm so sorry about your relationship falling apart. It sounds like your (not so D)P is two people, he can sometimes be so caring and look after you and then other times be so cold. I'm sure, as MuchMore has said, that this is partly because he's just a man who is unable to process his emotions properly or communicate in a way that is helpful. 
I genuinely believe that being happy and single is hugely better than being unhappy in a relationship. I know you aren't feeling happy right now but there is no reason why you can't be. There will be happy times in your future I'm sure. 
Well done for getting back in to the swimming and the gym, and having some independence. I hope you feel up to continuing with some of that. Be kind to yourself lovely xxxx


----------



## LJH80

Sorry I'm a bit behind on news!!

Lillie massive congratulations that is fantastic news 🎊🎉🎊🍊🎊🍊

Amy I am actually laughing out loud at the fertility superhero at the gym, that vision Has serioulsy made my day 😂😂 oh and I literally had to type Lillie a thousand time to not get pillow!!!!!!!

Amoeba I hope you are still relaxing and not doing too much, make sure you listen to your body and rest xx

Thanks to everyone who has asked about my treatment, we will go for 3 weeks this time so will start all treatment out there this time, extra relaxation is in order!! It's so funny the Instagram group I am on have just realised orange is a fertility colour and have all gone mental buying knickers and clothes, it just makes me think of you crazy clementines 🍊🍊🍊

I'm coming back to finish personals but I am very busy "working" from home so just need to send some tactical emails 😂😂😂


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Ljh, oooh how lovely, 3 weeks in Spain, and I think that extra relaxation over there is in order for you too. You said you felt more relaxed last time with having treatment over there so wishing you the same this time round too, with a positive result at the end. Xx

Westies, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. Have everything crossed. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies good luck for tomorrow, everything crossed for you xx 

Ljh great to have the extra relaxation in Spain. Hope they help the cycle be more positive, last one was better than previous so this next one should be better xx

Lille have you been a serial poas person or did you manage to get bloods done? Xx

Hi to so the CCs and hope you have a fab bank holiday weekend xxx 


Afm still got cold but not as bad as was, get tired easily though. Just back from stuffing face at frankie&bennys - actually feel sick I've eaten that much. Had some stretching pains last few days so reckon am in for another bump growth spurt....do feel massive today tho 😜😳😳 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Sorry to add more bad news to the thread but it's BFN yet again for me. Heartbroken and confused as my body is really tricking me from all these meds. DH is out tonight and I don't know how I'm going to tell him tomorrow. I'm so bored of this now. I have no back-up plan and feel totally lost   Sorry again for the bad news. I hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww Westies, so gutted to hear your news xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

So sorry to hear that Westies, do you think the result could change by OTD? Really wanted this to work for you so much. Take care of yourselves this weekend  . Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo - I'm 10dp6dt so I very much doubt it. It's the usual stark white space on a FRER that I'm used to, not even a hint of a line x


----------



## KALM

Oh westies   Thinking of you at this tough time


----------



## wildflower

Westies I'm so sorry, I still want to believe the result can change. 
Hugs to you and DH.   xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry to see your news Westies, I hope there's still time for it to change.


----------



## CaraJ

Westies I am so sorry to read your news. Thinking of you at this really difficult time.


----------



## Amy76

Westies I am so very sorry     I really don't know what to say, I so hoped this would be your time xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh westies, no!! I'm not usually the swearing type but that makes me want to swear! Gutted for you 
You know all the wise words I could say right now so I'll just send a big hug and say you are very much in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Smileycat

oh Westies! I am so sorry, my heart is heavy   I don't know what to say.... I'm shocked as I really thought this would be your time. Sending you a big hug and praying that you and your DH have the strength to deal with this. I will be thinking of you


----------



## maisie2012

Westies I was so sorry to see your news.   Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Westies - really sorry to see your news. 

Nicky - also sorry that things are tough especially with DP. I hope in time things start to feel easier. As the others have said, one day you will get your dream.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hi to all the CCs and hope you're enjoying the weekend xx

Westies hope you're finding a way through this and my thought me are with you xxxx

Sarah hope you are Pierre are doing ok, when is you're next scan? Xx

Afm seem to be getting over the cold, still got a bit of a sore throat and a stuffy nose in the mornings and last thing at night but am fine during the day. Bought some fabric wall art stickers to break up the whiteness of the walls in nursery, they should arrive Wednesday so next weekend I will be putting those and the canvas pictures up 😊 Got antenatal & diabetes clinic on Tuesday, scan not until 17th x


----------



## KALM

Amoeba, glad your cold is on the mend. What theme is the wall art, or is it just abstract? Ethan loves his jungle wall transfers!

Amy, how are your injections going? Have you seen Captain fertility at the gym again? I did laugh out loud at the outfit I had a chocolate ganache cake for pudding today which on the face of it I'm sure would meet with your approval, although when I tell you it was flour and refined sugar free and contained 3 avocados then I'm not sure what you'd say! Anyway it was delicious and I'm contemplating a second slice 

LJH, 3 weeks in Spain sounds good to me  fx the extra relaxation helps. Will you stay at a hotel or get a self catering apartment or something?

Muchmore, it sounds like your heroine is potentially headed for more perilous situations! Is there a hero in the book too, or just a heroine?

Maisie, Lillie, Beccaboo and Smiley, I hope you and your precious cargo are doing ok.

snowy, Nahla, Qwerkily, Babycakes and BabyNinja hope the babes are flourishing and you are coping ok!

AFM, well on Friday Ethan had his best night sleep ever, he went down at 8:30 and slept 7 hours. Followed by another 4 after a feed. Last night was not quite as good but he went down early (for him) again at 8:15 and slept 6 hours followed by 3. Given previously he was only going 4 hours longest at night it is fab! I'm not sure if these are just flukes, down to the cranial osteopathy (he gad a third session on Friday), or just naturally settling into a better routine. But I'm hoping it lasts! He went down just before 8 tonight and I'm about to go to bed myself to get as much sleep in for me as I can!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm great to hear Ethan has had a few more settled nights, hope it lasts for you xx the wall art are stars of different sizes to match with the stars on the canvas pictures, and starfish on bedding. They are in sky blue, navy and grey...will mostly use the sky blue ones with a few grey (only grey in room is on one canvas picture) and a few in navy just to throw in a different colour xx


----------



## Nahla

Westies, so sorry to read your news. Hugs... 

Nicky, also sorry You are having troubles in your relationship. as the others have said, I prefer to be a happy single than an unhappy couple, too... 

afm: both babies just feed once at night now after a dreamfeed at around midnight. 
I had a really good date on friday and will definitely meet him again as soon as possible ( he lives 4 hours apart). yesterday I went to a party until 3 am.... and thsnx to my parents I could sleep until 9 am today


----------



## CaraJ

Hi just popping on to say my 10k race is tomorrow morning! Tomorrow morning! I can do the distance just anxious about the logistics as I've never done anything like this before. I've had a really difficult few days for various reasons so am hoping I can focus.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Ooh Cara, all the very best! You will be brilliant


----------



## Smileycat

Good luck Cara and well done on smashing your sponsorship target! x


----------



## Nahla

good luck Cara... I take my hat off... I could never do anything like that I am too lazy... I am fighting the last stone of weight I had put on during treatment and pregnancies...


----------



## Beccaboo

Good luck today Cara. When you cross the finish at a race im sure you will feel an awesome sense achievement. Xx

Nahla, good work on getting babies to feed once in night. Il need all your tips I think.   And good work on the date night, glad it went well, keep us updated on the second one. Hurrah for parents so that you could party, I can barely stay awake past 8:30 at the moment so 3 is pretty good going! Glad you and babies are well. Xx

Kalm, that's brilliant Ethan has had two good nights sleep. Good little man! Hope it continues. I bet it makes such a difference for you getting those extra hours sleep too. Xx

Amoeba, your nursery is going to look great. Loved the furniture so pics of finished room would be nice to see. Again, ideas are welcomed here! Xx

Westies, been thinking of you a lot over the weekend. I hope you and DH have been able to spend some days together and in time plan your next steps from here.  

Hello all cc's. Hope you are enjoying the weekend and the long weekend for those of you that have them. Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara sorry to hear you have had a difficult few days   good luck for your 10k race today, I'm sure you will be fab x  

Nahla you certainly aren't lazy! I think you are amazing with how you are coping having ds & the twins & still managing to find time to go out on a date x  

Kalm initially your chocolate & ganache cake sounded good but once I heard about the avocados it stopped sounding like a treat & started sounding like a punishment!!   I haven't been back to the gym so I don't know if Captain Fertility is keeping up with his training, but I have high hopes that he will do a good job in his new role!   great news that Ethan has had a couple of goods night, i hope it lasts x  

Amoeba great that you are starting to feel a bit better, the wall stickers for the nursery sound fab x  

Snowy I hope you & Lizzie are getting on well & enjoying all your baby groups & classes x  

Maisie have you shared your good news with family & friends? I bet everyone was so happy for you, I hope you & dh have found some good series to watch & you are starting to feel a bit better now x  

Smileycat have you got any scans or appointments coming up? I hope you & the twins are doing well x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well & work hasn't been too busy with the tour of Yorkshire this weekend x  

Ljh I'm pretty sure by the time you start treatment again in June Captain Fertility will be fully trained & spreading lots lots of baby dust on those of us that need it!   I can't believe you didn't spread the orange love with your Instagram group before now!   three weeks in Spain for treatment sounds perfect, I have high hopes that the extra vitamin d will help x  

Muchmore I'm glad your heroine has been rescued for now although it sounds like she might have more difficult times ahead!   I hope the poncho is coming on & you are having a lovely weekend x  

Beccaboo I hope you manage to get some extra rest with the bank holiday, have you shared your good news with anyone yet? I bet you are counting down the days until your next scan when you can see the twins again x  

Wildflower have you decided what to do about the new job? Will it still be part time so you get to spend some time with rose? Did you go to ballet again this weekend? My niece didn't last long at it but it was cute when she did go   only a week until your holiday! x  

Lillie how are you & Olaf? What is the next step? Do you have an early scan booked? I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

Westies sending you & dh a hug X  

Nickynack thinking of you & hoping things get easier x  

Hello Goldielocks, qwerkily, Babycakes, Helen, Emelda & anyone else I might have missed  

I started the progynova on Saturday & made the mistake of reading the leaflet first which said it can cause problems with fibroids, I don't think my body gets on well with oestrogen as I think it can be related to the fibroids & benign breast lumps so I'm just hoping it doesn't cause any problems!   I ended up with a headache all day yesterday which didn't go until 9:30pm & I even had to take the battery out if the clock in the bedroom because the ticking seemed to make it worse!   also I didn't fancy any chocolate yesterday which is often a sign that something is wrong, especially as there is chocolate tart in the fridge but hopefully is just my body adjusting & I will be ok today


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara good luck, am certain you'll focus once you get going xxx   

Nahla I am amazed at how you're coping with the twins & ds and then adding dating to the mix X I hope twins continue to wake only once and you get a chance to meet date again soon xx

Amy yey to starting the progynova but boo to headache and being off chocolate. Hope it all settles and you're back to normal (with no breast lumps or fibroids thrown in the mix) xx

Beccaboo nursery won't be finished until July as not putting bedding on yet, but will post pics on ** of wall art/canvas pics. Xx

  to all the CCs and hope you all have a good bank holiday xxxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi all

Hope you're enjoying the long weekend.

Westies - sending you hugs  

Nahla  - I am also amazed and inspired by your efforts. You're not lazy all all!! Good work with balancing the feeding and sleeping. Are you still dating the same guy you met whilst pregnant or is this someone new?

Amoeba - Pleased your cold is clearing up. Shame I can't see your pics. I'm sure it looks amazing! Not long until your special scan. What are your plans for your birthday? I believe its soon?

Amy - We're good thank you   had combined test and nuchal scan on Friday and all is well. So sorry you're feeling the effects of the progynova already hun.  As for side effects, don't forget they list absolutely everything in those information leaflets (as required by law) and in pregnancy you will naturally produce high levels of oestrogen. I have fibroids too, so understand your concern. FX you get to enjoy the chocolate tart soon.

Kalm - yay! Great news that Ethan is sleeping more, which means more sleep for you! Long may it continue.  

Lillie and Olaf - Hope you're keeping well. Have you booked your first scan?

Maisie -Are you feeling any better hun?  You've had some good box set recommendations, I would also add Scandal, Grey's Anatomy, Mad Men and The Wire.  

LJH - 3 weeks - eeek! Let the countdown begin, very excited for you!

Nickynack - Thinking of you and sending hugs  

Cara - hope the race went well.

Hi to Snowy, Sarah, Muchmore, Wildflower and anyone else still reading!


AFM, I had my private nuchal scan with combined test on Friday and it went well. The twins are very active! Lots of somersaults, kicking and waving, it took some time to get all the measurements, but worth the wait as they confirmed we are low risk. Just need to wait for the harmony test results to be returned this week. Tomorrow we have our NHS nuchal scan so get to see our twins again  

We told the inlaws on Friday (I told my family a few weeks ago) and it was pretty underwhelming. We expected them to be more excited given how long we've been trying and they know about the MMC...it was a pretty mute, short conversation.... oh well! On the flip side his brother was over the moon and really looking forward to being an uncle.  I also told a couple of my best friends and they freaked out when I announced we were having twins lots of "oh wow" and "OMG" ha ha!  I have twins in my family as does my DH and so no-one queried how.  I am expecting certain pple to ask if we had IVF and I already have a response for them and that is "our children were conceived with love"  Although I would like to say "none of your bl**dy business!"

Have a great day cc's

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley great that private nuchal scan puts twins at low risk. Love the responses you've got ready if ppl ask about ivf. xx my birthday is 2weeks on Tuesday (17th) the only plan at moment is my 28w scan...well actually 27+3; we'll probably go out for a meal that night but nothing special - need all my money to pay for the 4d scan 😖😊 xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies how are we all doing??

Amy how are u getting on huni? hoping u have no issues with the prognova an fibroid...they do include every side effect possible to cover their   when is ur next scan hun?

amoeba glad the nursery is coming in an the stars sound good too...

smiley glad things are going well huni an good luck for tomorrow....sorry ur in laws weren't as excited as hoped!

Nickynack there is nothing much I can add that others haven't already said apart from sending   hope ur OK hun

westies hope u an dh are looking after each other hun..no doubt u are sorting a plan an I wish u all the very best  

nahla glad the babies are sleeping better an high 5 to the dating again....keep us posted!!

beccaboo how are u huni? when is ur next scan?

cara sorry u hav had a few bad days....best of luck today hun....u can do this!!

kalm....hopefully Ethan has moved onto needing more sleep at night which means more sleep for u!!

snowy I hope baby lizzy is OK?

Sarah not long til 12 weeks scan....eek!

hello to muchmore wildflower maisie lhj an anyone else I hav accidentally missed!! 

afm scan is booked for 16th may...bloods at Gp tomorrow an repeats later on in the week....I am addicted to poas!! I did a clear blue digital on Friday (4wk4day) an said 2-3 weeks....still peeing on Internet cheapies an the lines are still there!   everything goes OK....

exams are in 6 weeks so I am sat doing my revision cards   x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie yey to having scan booked in 2w isn't long to wait 😊 at 4w the digital would say 2-3 as that's when 'conception' happened so are slightly out from how we count a pregnancy, great to lots of lines on cheapies though - I stopped after 12tests xx


----------



## lillieb87

Haha I am at 11 amoeba    feel like a right nut case...the lines in the frer are as dark as control like an the cheapie test are pretty much the same altho fade slightly when they dry ...dh says they prob won't get much darker haha x


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's, I'm typing with a feeding and farting baby on my lap!

Amoeba, babies love light and dark contrast like you wouldn't believe, so don't be surprised if jelly bean likes the navy stars best! 

Nahla, partying until 3am?! Wow, go you lady 

Smiley, so glad all was good with the scan! By the way if you want to be added to the social media group to see pics, just let me know. Have DH's parents already got grandkids? It does seem odd they weren't more excited.

Lillie, good luck with the revision but stay calm and don't get too stressed! Now your LO is your priority 

Cara, I hope your run went fabulously! I love the atmosphere of a race.

Amy, sorry you hAd nightmarish headache yesterday, I hope no repeat of it today.

Hi to everyone else, and more   To you westies in case you need them.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Dh is right Lillie the lines don't get much darker if they're already the same as control.  We're allowed to be nutcases in these situations    My 12 tests were at home I did have another 3 done at gp 😝😝 didn't have bloods done tho xx


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower, well done on all the rubbing and weight loss, that's a really good effort and your bmi is tiny now! You will look fab on holiday xx

Nickynack, I'm so sorry to hear that you and OH have split up? It must be so hard to cope with this on top of everything else and it's so upsetting that he couldn't support you both through this. I hope the councillor helps and you find some support elsewhere, I am sure you will be accepted and be an amazing mum to a child who really needs your love xxx

Westies I am so so sorry to hear your news, as always it's devastating and takes time to get over it. I know it is now such a hard decision on next steps and you will be left heartbroken and not sure where to turn. I am thinking of you and sending love xx

Kalm - yay to the best nights sleep from Ethan, hope he is going to be a good boy and sleep lots and lots going forward so you can get some rest. We get an air bnb apartment when we are in Spain so we have our own space and kitchen and living room, it's on a complex though so there is a pool and some local bars and shops within the complex, it's mainly Spanish people who live their which we like 

Nahla ooh exciting you had a great date 😍😍 and my sister used to do the dream feeds and swore by them xx

Cara good luck with the run today 

Amy I hope your headache has eased, sounds like an awful migraine. And not wanting chocolate means it's serious! Really hope you are up to a dessert soon xxx

Smiley great news you are low risk xx
And sorry the in laws were underwhelmed, I've heard this a lot from IVF people which is very sad, but yay to your brother for being awesome and excited 

Pillow (lillie) I left the autocorrect for Amy haha ..glad the poas is going well ❤❤

Hello Sarah, beccaboo, amoeba, much more, snowy hope you are all good?

I'll do an arm update later as DH is waiting to start a film and I've just caught up on 8 pages so he is getting impatient 😁😁😁


----------



## CaraJ

I did my 10k race in 1hr 18mins and I wasn't last! And I've raised £370 so far for INUK. Was really emotional and I cried my way round but I did it! Too exhausted for personals just now!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well done Cara    xxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Well done Cara you should be so proud of yourself x     

Amoeba the 28w scan sounds like it will be a fab birthday present x  

Smileycat I am so pleased your scan went well & the twins are looking perfect   sorry to hear the response from your in laws to your announcement was underwhelming!   anyone who can't be delighted for you after everything you have been through has got a problem in my mind!  great that dh's brother is excited about being an uncle, we are all excited for you & I love hearing updates on how all the pregnant ladies are doing x  

Lillie I hope the blood tests provide some reassurance that everything is looking good with Olaf, it is great that you are getting such strong lines on the poas tests   good luck with the studying, you are so dedicated x  

Kalm I assume the farting is something he got from his dad! x  

Ljh I love that you left the pillow autocorrect in for me   I must have misread as I thought wildflower had been doing running!   I am looking forwards to your arm update later!   I do love your posts!  

I hope everyone else is ok  

My clinic haven't scanned me at all this cycle so my last scan was when I had the biopsy in Coventry in January where they spotted a cyst, I don't have a scan until 12th may so I will just have to hope it doesn't cause any problems!   I am feeling much better today & normal service is resumed as I have had two chocolate eclairs already!


----------



## LJH80

OMG! Amy I honestly hadn't seen those other mistakes until I just read your message 😂😂😂😂 I'm just glad I don't write work emails on this bloody phone!


----------



## wildflower

Cara - can you repost your justgiving link please? I meant to sponsor before and never got round to it!


LJH - I love love love your autocorrect errors 


Westies - more hugs for you xxxx     




x


----------



## CaraJ

Www.justgiving.com/Cara-Jackson2


----------



## wildflower

Cara - done xxxx


----------



## Nahla

Cara, huge congrats! well done! 

smiley, no its a new guy...the other one confessed me he is bisexual  so definitely not my type....

afm: we did not manage to see again yesterday...but I am thinking about flying to Hamburg for one day/ one night soon to meet him again. he is pretty much my type...my niggest concern is my mummy tummy.... I still have got a stone to loose...I know this is normal but if You are dating and maybe starting a new relationship it is so much more important.....


----------



## Nahla

p.s. beccaboo, you are welcome to ask me anything...I am just not too sure if I can help. I think the day/ night rhythm is just a matter of time


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies,
Sorry, every time I go to catch up the little man drags me away! I have started this a number of times so some of the personals might be a little out of date, sorry! So quickly before he wakes up again......

Congratulations Lillie!! So pleased to see more good news! I don't blame you for testing, I still have all the tests from my boy somewhere.... I really should get round to throwing those out!! (Maybe ill keep one!)

Nahla your little boy sounds so sweet!! What a good boy you have raised!

Amoeba hoping you are feeling better, getting plenty of rest and no more scares!

Snowy - very jealous of your night out. Aldous is still feeding far to frequently for me to sneak away for more than a couple of hours. And he's certainly not sleeping well enough to let me deal with a hangover!

Maisie my husband and I have been working through an Allo Allo box set as Alo is the nickname we have for Aldous. I forgot how funny it is!!

Beccaboo good luck for your 12 week scan. I how the twinnies are cooperative and you get some great pics. 

Wildflower I hope you have a lovely holiday. You have definitely earned it! And since you have done so well with your bmi too I think there's every reason to treat yourself!

Nickynack I was so sorry to read your post. You were meant to be a mum, and you will be a fabulous one when the time comes which I'm sure it will. I wonder if he's grieving in some way too. Some people push those they love away when they need them the most. For now, big hugs, stay strong xx

Westies I'm so so sorry. I don't have any more words than that, I just think it's so unfair that sometimes those who deserve it so much are left waiting. It will happen, I'm sure xx

Kalm, very jealous of Ethan's sleep! I've never had more than 4 hrs from Alo and the last two weeks he's been worse than ever! No more than 2hrs at a time and often less than 1!!! yawn!!

Amy good luck with the meds, I hope they are settling down now.

Smiley that's fab news about the scan! It's funny, I had quite a few people ask me to my face if my pregnancy was planned. I hadn't really expected that or prepared so I told them the truth but still found myself wondering why people think they are entitled to know. 

Cara congratulations on the race, that's a great time and a good donation for charity too. 

Lhj I love the rubbing! And the arm update!!! Looking forward to hearing more about both 

Hi to anyone I have missed. 

We've had a busy couple of weeks with visitors and my sons refusal to sleep. Only just feeling semi-normal again after a few days of extra naps. Other than that he's doing well, finally starting to put a decent amount of weight on and claw himself out of the bottom 1%. I'm hoping the sleep will come as he gets bigger and fuller.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Cara, massive congratulations on finishing the run! Fantastic achievement, as is the fundraising. I like the thought that you've just raised enough for about 10 doses of stims  
Amy ... Water water and more water! I hope the meds and your body settle down, and of course I hope that lining is thickening with no problems. 
Nahla great news on the new man! I hope you get the time to go and see him. 
Right ... Must sleep ... Night all!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lovely CC's.

Is the 3 day weekend over already?! 

Hi Amy, yay for starting the Progynova but sorry you experienced a bad headache and were even off your treats! What?!?! Amy off treats, we can't have that! Glad you were back on them the next day though to make up for it! I also read up on all the symptoms then worry I have all of them! I'm sure you will be fine though, I never experienced any on the tablets. Keep drinking lots of water to combat the headaches. xx

Hi Smiley, I am glad the twins were very active and that you got low risk on your nuchal tests too. brilliant news. Lucky you having another scan today.  
Shame in laws didn't seem too happy. I feel a bit the same about mine tbh, both our sets of parents know already as they knew about treatment. Im not sure if its because my inlaws already have grandchildren whereas for my mum and dad this is their first so they are extremely excited! xx

Hi Lillie, glad the poas tests are still going well and good luck on the bloods. Bet you cant wait until the 16th May. Ok so I think I will count down to your scan on the 16th and then it will only mean 3 more sleeps until mine on the 19th. xx

Hi LJH, I love your posts too, they do make me laugh.  The air B&B on its own complex sounds lovely and relaxing. Is it the same one as you used last time? xx

Hi Cara, well done you on the 10k yesterday, so when is the next one!?   Have you and DH made any decisions about when you will start cycling again, will it be when you are camping or will you wait a month? xx

Nahla, hope you get to see your date again soon and Im sure you don't have to worry about mummy tummy, bet you are more yummy mummy.  Thanks, I am sure I will be asking for allsorts of twin tips when I get further along. xx

Hi Querkily, Little man keeping you very busy especially with the sleepless nights. Im glad he is doing well with putting on weight now and as you say hopefully that helps with the sleeping and settling more. 

Hi everyone else, Amoeba, Kalm, Westies, Snowy, Nickynack, Sarah, Wildflower, Maisie, Muchmore, and anyone missed.

AFM had a lovely long weekend and didn't want to come to work today.  Im starting to feel a bit anxious again about  the pregnancy, I think its only because the scan seemed ages away and I cant wait now for the 12 week one to reassure me everything is still ok. I feel back to normal now but no bump, although clothes I guess feel a little tighter. Its just normal worry I guess about what is happening in the tummy! 
Hope you all have lovely days, so sunny here today and I think its going to warm up as the week goes on.  xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovely CCs 


Beccaboo - I hope you are feeling ok with the anxiety stuff. I'm afraid the anxiety just doesn't go away - in fact I got really bad anxiety after Rose was born and it took literally years for it to dissapate. It is worth doing some research and seeing if you can find some mechanisms to deal with it - meditation, deep breathing, positive thinking - whatever works for you. I'm sure your twins are doing fine, but maybe book an extra scan if you need to? xxx


Amy - how are you doing with the headaches and the shocking loss of appetite for chocolate!? Hope you are ok today.


Westies - thinking of you still lovely, how are you doing chick?


afm - I've been a bit in turmoil this week about deciding about staying with my current job or moving to the new one I've been offered. I will probably take the new one but I've been feeling quite stressed about the whole thing! 


xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower I'm sorry that you are struggling with trying to decide about the new job   Good luck with making the decision, I think you have to go with your heart x  

Beccaboo I'm sorry you are feeling anxious, it is completely understandable after everything you have been through   I hope your scan date comes round quickly so you get to see the twins again x  

Lillie how are you & Olaf doing? Has he been asking for any more Krispy kremes?!   I hope the studying is going ok & you aren't working too hard x  

Sarah I hope you & Pierre are doing well x  

Maisie I hope you are starting to feel a bit better x  

Nahla I know it is about confidence but any man worth having will be too busy enjoying being on a date with you to care about whether you have a mummy tummy or not x  

Qwerkily I am impressed by your personals especially when you have been busy with visitors & are functioning on limited sleep, I hope your little one starts sleeping a bit better soon x  

Muchmore how is the poncho coming on? My mum got a new sewing machine at the weekend which does all sorts of stitches like flowers & letters & numbers & various animals, I am trying to resist sewing cute little dogs on everything at the moment! x  

Smileycat I hope the twins are doing well & you are feeling good x  

Amoeba how are you & jellybean getting on? I hope you are feeling ok, not too long until your scan x  

Ljh I have been waiting in anticipation for an arm update!!! x  

Cara I hope you have recovered from the 10k race & things are ok with you x  

Nickynack sending you a hug x  

Westies I hope you & dh are doing ok & finding a way forwards x  

Kalm I hope Ethan is continuing with his improved sleeping x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I broke out in a cold sweat last night & felt like I was going to pass out, it didn't last long but I'm coming round to the idea that my body doesn't like oestrogen!   dp & my mum want me to stop the meds but I can't not give Olaf a chance, just hoping the increase in dose tomorrow goes ok!


----------



## LJH80

Ahaha sorry girls - here is my arm update as promised 

Had a really busy weekend as had my cousin visiting from home and we had a proper night out that ended in an indie club and getting home at 3.30am!! I also had my first ever pornstar martini and espresso martini - both were gorgeous!! Fell off the running and eating wagon AGAIN and weighed this morning to find I am the heaviest I've ever been eeeek so seriously seriously back on it! I have struggled so much since Jan to eat well and exercise I have no idea what is wrong with me, I am hoping the shock of the scales will have done the trick. We have booked our trip to Spain and go on 21st June so counting the days, we are going for 3 weeks which will be amazing. I start my Saizen this week which will hopefully give me supersonic eggs and the much awaited blasto we need! Feeling very positive now about ivf4 after initial horror and hoping this will be the magic number! Oh and I told my insta friends about the fertility superhero and they thought it was hilarious xxxx


----------



## KALM

Ljh, I had to google what a pornstar martini was as I'd never heard of that before! Sounds tasty   I think maybe there is something to be said for enjoying food and drink and feeling happy in your body to help with treatment, rather than going crazy with dieting and exercise and feeling miserable with it. I think you have to find that balance where you feel most happy and contented in yourself.

Beccaboo, it's totally normal to feel anxious, to be honest I'd be surprised if you didn't. After every scan you feel better but then as time goes by and you are in between them then it gets worse again. For me i started to feel a lot less anxious when I was feeling him move, and then less again once I got to 24 weeks which is the stage where they are viable enough to likely survive if born early. Then I got a bit more anxious again towards the end, just thinking I was so close and couldn't bear it if anything went wrong.  But I used to try my best to just relax and not feel too tense because I was likely to only be pregnant once and wanted to enjoy it as much as possible.

Wildflower, sorry about the job turmoil, always a tricky one. I'm with Amy, go with what your heart says.

Amy, you poor thing with these side effects from the Oestrogen! Remind me again how long you are supposed to be asking it for? I hate cold sweats..so unpleasant 

We are doing ok. Ethan's good 6 and 7 hour sleeps didn't last long, but he is not doing too badly in general.


----------



## Snowy white1

Beccaboo - I think it is totally normal to feel anxious especially after treatment. I was extremely anxious the whole way through the pregnancy and tbh I ruined the experience for myself. Like Kalm I also felt better once I could feel movements. I also bought a Doppler so I could listen to her hb whenever I wanted. I think I could hear the hb from about 12 weeks. I also had a lot of extra scans which were worth it for the peace of mind.
I am definitely less anxious now she's here. I can actually see if she's ok rather than not having a clue what's going on inside me! I do still worry about her but it's different.

Kalm - I reckon it's only a matter of time before Ethan does longer sleeps more regularly. Lizzie teased us with a few 6/7 hour stints and then went back to 4 or 5 hours for a few weeks. Now she always goes about 7 hours (sometimes 9 if I bring her in for cuddles at 6am!)

LJH - love the sound of those cocktails. I have a real weakness for cocktails.
Hope the treatment this time does give you supersonic eggs and some good blasts. Maybe don't worry too much about the weight. Hopefully soon you'll be pregnant and won't need to worry about it!

Amy - sorry to hear about those side effects. Hopefully it will all be worth it for Olaf. I'm sure that fertility superhero will be bringing you lots of luck! The picture I have of this guy in my head is amazing - sort of like an orange Daffyd from Little Britain!!

Cara - congrats on the run!

Wildflower - congrats on the new job offer. Have you decided yet?

Querkily - hope you're managing to get more sleep. Lizzie is always on the 9th percentile but the hv thinks she'll stay on that line. Apparently she will just be tall and slim. Perhaps hour LO is the same.

AFM - just did my first mother and baby Pilates and Lizzie allowed me to do it with little fuss. Spent most of the class checking she was ok so not sure how good the exercise was but the instructor made us all a cup of tea afterwards so it was all worthwhile!
Going to a family wedding this weekend while mum babysits. I really hope I don't disgrace myself as I'm a total lightweight these days!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hello lovelies, I couldn't stay away for long. I've been trying to keep up with your news etc so bear with me...

Snowy white - Glad you enjoyed the Pilates, you can't go wrong with a good cup of tea. Well done to the lovely Lizzie for letting you exercise. Enjoy the wedding and take it easy. 

KALM - Hope Ethan starts to stretch his sleep out a little further again, he is looking gorgeous on the photo you put on social media the other week. I can't believe how quickly time is passing.

LJH - I agree with KALM, a little of what you fancy (or a lot, every now and again) does you good. I was at least a stone heavier when I cycled this last time than the first time and admittedly not the best time of my life diet and exercise-wise but I'm not entirely sure it makes a huge difference unless you're off the scale crazy getting drunk and eating takeaways every day. So glad you are feeling positive, I can't wait to hear about your supersonic eggs!

Amy - I'm sorry the oestrogen is making you feel so rough  do you take it all in one go or are you spacing it out? My clinic told me it didn't make any difference so I found it better to space them out and take them with meals because they made me quite nauseous. Hope the dosage change doesn't disagree with you too much.

wildflower - I have no idea on the job front other than to ask if you've made a list of pros and cons of staying in the same job or being in a new one... I find writing things down helps me make decisions. Hope you come to the best conclusion for you soon.

Beccaboo - Agree with everyone else, anxiety is completely normal and understandable, especially when you've had to go through so much just to get here. It won't be long before your scan is here and you'll get to see your babies again  I also agree that it's easier later on, this feels like the hardest time for me because you can't really see or feel anything yet and a window to your womb doesn't exist yet so you just have to carry on as normal, wondering what's happening in there. I sit quietly at least once a day wondering if Pierre is awake or asleep and have no way of knowing either way. 

Querkily - Glad your little man has started to put some weight on; it's really worrying when they're small. A was born on the 0.4th centile but by 18 months, he was on the 25th. Slow to start but caught up eventually, hope your experience is similar.

Nahla - Good to hear the dating is going well, hope you get to see him again soon.

Cara - Well done on your fantastic acheivement  and for raising all that money.

lillie - I am still over the moon for you, DH and little Olaf! Such amazing news.

Smileycat - Lovely news that your twins are low risk, that's fab, must be such a relief. What a shame the inlaws couldn't muster a bit more excitement though! People do ask nosey questions when you're pregnant but it sounds like you've got a good response to field if they do. I got really frustrated the first time around because everyone assumes if you're in a same-sex relationship, you used a turkey baster at home  it's meant I've always been 100% open about our IVF journey because I want people to know the reality of the situation, something you rarely see in the movies.

Amoeba, MuchMore, Maisie, NickyNack - hope you're all doing ok.

I'm now 10 weeks, still with some nausea but mostly under control with plenty of snacking and early nights. I did have to go to the GP about my painful leg this week though and she's said I have piriformis syndrome, which she reckons is 'nothing to do with pregnancy' yet Google tells me it's very common in pregnancy  it's where your piriformis muscle presses against your sciatic nerve, so I'm guessing it's a form of sciatica. I have some stretches to do but that's basically it, very much hoping that it eases off otherwise it's going to be an excrutiating 30 weeks.

My scan date came through today as well, 18th May, which is 12+1. Counting down!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello CC's.

I hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.  

Hi Sarah, I'm glad you are keeping the nausea under control and hopefully when you reach second trimester you will feel much better. Sorry about the leg pain.  xx

Hi Snowy. I think I will worry the whole way through but I guess that's normal with what we have gone through to get here. Luckily with being a twin pregnancy I get scanned every 2-3 weeks definitely from week 20, not sure about before then but least that will give me reassurance and Im glad I will be checked on frequently. Good work on the mother and baby pilates. Ive signed up to a local class of YogaBumps which starts in June. I thought it would help plus getting to meet other expectant mums. I also noticed that a lot go on to do Yogabubs when the babies are here. xx

Hi kalm, yes I will do my best to relax and as I said to Snowy I am hoping the Yogabumps classes specific to pregnancy will help with that. I keep telling myself I have no cause for concern. I guess even a few nights here and there of Ethan sleeping well is a joy and its seems he is getting better. He is such a cutie though.  xx

Hi LJH, good work on having a good weekend out on the town. Cocktails sound amazing! I think you have to be able to let you hair down now and again and do something you want to do, we are so strict with ourselves for so long during treatment that we need to have a bit of relief I think when we are not cycling. FX cross for supersonic blasts too.  xx

Hi Amy, My scan date is the 19th May so not too long to wait. nervous and excited all rolled into one. Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling great on the progynova. Like Sarah said, my clinic told me to space them out so a couple at breakfast, a couple at lunch and then in the evening, this can avoid nausea, but you might be doing that already.  When is expected transfer date for you?

Hi Wildflower, sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit stressed about the job. have you come to a decision? Is it still part time hours so you have the work life balance that you had said you wanted when taking your current job. Sometimes we have to go for these new things otherwise will you always be wondering whether you should have taken it. xx

Hi Muchmore, How is the Poncho and book coming along?

Hi Amoeba, Hows things, haven't heard from you in a while so hope you and the jellybean are ticking along nicely. Anymore nursery updates, are the stars up? xx

Hi Maisie, Hows things with you? Are you still suffering with the nausea or are you managing it now? Hope everything is ok with you. xx

Hi Cara, How are you feeling after your 10k. Did you suffer from achy legs the next day?! Hope your working shifts haven't been too busy and you are looking after yourself.

Hi Nahla, any update on the date, have you still been keeping in touch. Hope the twins are well and DS is still being as helpful as ever. xx

Hi Lillie, Hows things with you. Did you get your bloods done in the end or are you still poas!? When is your scan booked in for. Hope everything is still ok and you are not working/studying too hard. xx

Hello everyone else I haven't mentioned. Anyone got any super sunny outside plans this weekend. DH is at home today and being very productive, painted outside windowsills, ironed, stained or done something with the outside table and chairs and cleaned the BBQ - soooo I think we are having a mini bbq tonight. We have a gas one which is cheating a bit as not true charcoal BBQ but super easy for us to quickly cook some nice tea, plus it gets me out of the cooking. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo jellybean and I are going ok; have been mega busy with work! I have scan on 17th May and am so excited to see the changes in him as it will have been 10w since my last scan 😱 Luckily I'm then back to 4weekly before going into weekly scans. I'm still worrying about everything, and probably will for remainder of pregnancy...I know feel him moving everyday but doesn't stop the worry! Xx

Stars arrived this morning so we're to be put up over weekend but now plan is to go to Liverpool to see my brother & family - they are heading from Scotland to see football. Will be good to catch up with him as we've not seen each other since start December....he will get a shock when he sees size of me as am massive! Hopefully will find time tonight to put stars and canvases on nursery walls - will post on ** if I do xx


Hope everyone is doing ok and has a fab weekend with nice weather that has been forecast xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo exciting that you have signed up to yogabumps, hopefully it will be a good way to stay fit & meet other expectant mums   expected et is 16th May (assuming olaf thaws properly  ) it looks like that will be a busy week with a few of you pregnant cc's having scans that week too   I hope you enjoy your bbq tonight x  

Sarah hooray for you & pierre coming back   I have been spreading the tablets out but I'm not a big fan of breakfast so the morning dose is usually on an empty stomach although I have been having it with a glass of pomegranate juice (I can't quite force myself to try the beetroot juice I bought yet!  ) I have felt ok the last couple of days so hopefully things are settling down   I hope the snacks & early nights continue to help with the nausea, sorry to hear about your leg   I hope the stretches help otherwise it will be a very long 30 weeks x  

Snowy Captain Fertility looked a bit fitter than the guy from little britain, I'm hopeful with a bit more training he will do a good job of spreading baby dust over those of us that still need it!   well done with the baby pilates, bonus that you got a cup of tea at the end too   I hope you enjoy the wedding & don't suffer too much afterwards! x  

Kalm I am on day 7 of progynova today, if olaf doesn't defrost properly I can stop on 16th May, otherwise I assume I have to carry on for a bit as I have 2 boxes of 84 tablets & I've only taken 21 so far!   sorry that the long stretches of sleep didn't last, I'm sure even a few good nights are very well received x  

Ljh I liked the arm update!   it sounds like you had a great night out with your cousin, with everything we go through during treatment it is good to make time to enjoy ourselves too   I hope the saizen meds are going ok & together with some baby dust from Captain Fertility they help give you some lovely supersonic eggs x   

Amoeba I hope you have a nice weekend catching up with your brother & family, I bet they will notice a big difference if they have seen you since christmas!   exciting that the stars have arrived for the nursery, it sounds like it is all coming together x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf are doing ok & the studying is going well x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I am off to the vets with my two labradors this afternoon for their annual checkup, hopefully it will be quiet as we normally cause chaos as soon as we walk through the door!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's. Hope you have all been enjoying the lovely weather. I do love some sunshine.  

Hi Amy, Yes it does look like w/c 16th is a busy week for some of us. Its only a week today for you Amy and have everything crossed little olaf thaws and everything work out positively for you.  Are you still gyming or have you stopped yet? have you caught any more glimpses of Captain Fertility?!

Hi Amoeba, Glad you are ok and another scanner next week too. it certainly is a busy week for some of us. 10w between scans and seeing babies does seem such a long time doesn't it. Did you get to see your brother and family over the weekend, what did he think of your bump!? Loved the nursery stars and I looked on Notonthehighstreet and saw some nice silver/grey ones so will bear that in mind for later. 

Hi Sarah, I hope work wasn't too bad over the weekend. Do you get today off to enjoy the nice sunny weather? How's Pierre? xx

Hi Snowy. How was your weekend, Im sure you managed to busy yourself and get out and about in the sunshine with little Lizzie. xx

Hi Kalm, How's Ethan been over the weekend? Did he managed to get some decent hours sleep so you could catch up on yours? Did you have a lovely weekend? xx

Hi LJH, Anymore cocktails over the weekend, pimms or a nice G&T maybe?! xx

Hi Lilly, Hope all is okay with you, only 1 week until your scan too. whoop.

Hi to everyone else and hope you all had nice weekends. I had a couple of BBQ's and we might even fire it up again tonight after work too!   Went for a nice walk yesterday and managed a couple of light gym sessions. I,m 12 weeks on Wednesday and cant quite believe it. xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi lovely ladies,

Hope you're all well and had a lovely sunny weekend.

Lillie- How you doing? Any symptoms yet, or maybe you'll be lucky like me and have very few.  Hope the revision is going well.  At least it will distract you a little until your scan next Monday.

Kalm - hi there, no this will be their first grandchildren.  We haven't heard from them in over a week...I suspect sthg else is going on (my MiL loves to be centre of attention), but to be honest I don't want get involved. We told the rest of our families and close friends and they more than made up for it - lots of hugs, tears and offers to help! So pleased that Ethan's sleeping habits have improved - hurrah! I have a social media account I used for another forum if I can remember the log on details I'll pass my name on so I can join your social media group.

Cara - well done for completing your 10k and raising a fantastic amount in sponsorship.     When is your camping trip?

Amy - I hope you're feeling positive ahead of your scan on Thursday.  Sorry you've had a rough time with the meds this  time .   Keep drinking lots of water hun. 

Nahla - ooh good luck with the new guy.  Hope you get to see him again soon. Don't work about "mummy tummy"  I bet he hasn't noticed! You've done so well with your weight loss, better to lose slowly and then you keep it off. Hope your littles ones are well.

Qwerkily - I've had one person ask me if my pregnancy was planned - bl**dy cheek. I wasn't expecting it, but next time I will be prepared... So sorry Aldous still isn't sleep well but delighted he is putting on weight. Hugs to you both.

Beccaboo - Nearly 12 weeks - hurrah! Not long now for your nuchal scan    Sorry your inlaws weren't too enthusiastic about your news either.  Mine didn't even ask how I was or ask to see a copy of the scan photos. I was upset at first but then quickly realised its their issue not mine and I need to stay positive and calm for these babies. Let's hope it improves as our pregnancy's progress. BTW I had look at the factsheets on the Twins UK website and they are very useful. I printed off a checklist of everything to buy, showed it to my friend who has twins and she thought it was reasonable. It also lists all the local twin groups and I found one up the road from me that does antenatal classes. I think I've found a buggy I like too  - the mountain buggy duet. The twins can sit side by side and its easy to carry and fold.

Wildflower - congrats on the job offer . Have you decided which one you will take?

LJH - mmmm I love pornstar martinis! Pleased you had a good night with your friend and are feeling positive about your next round and your new drug!  Praying that this new drug does the trick and you have top quality blasts. Don't worry about falling off the wagon a bit, if anything a good night out and a few drinks that will be good for your mental health and wellbeing.

Snowy - wow you're very lucky that Lizzie sleeps for so long. That's amazing! Hope you enjoyed the wedding. Lovely weather for it.

Sarah - lovely to hear from you. That sounds painful - can you see a physio?  if it isn't pregnancy related, what could be the cause?? Do you stand a lot at work?  Best of luck for yours can next week- very exciting!!

Amoeba - not long until your scan too. lots of scans next week    Hope you had lovely weekend in L'pool with your family. This nursery sounds amazing! what a lucky boy.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're well.

AFM, all is well and I'm now 13 weeks   We've now told the rest of our families and our close friends and the response has been great. Lots of tears and hugs, it was just lovely, we were really touched. My energy levels are improving.  I've had a few wobbly moments weaning off the steroids, but should be done by the end of the week. My next scan will be at 20 weeks (and then every 4 weeks) , so we're debating whether we should do a private scan at 16 weeks. I don't think I can wait 7 weeks!

Have a lovely day.

x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley I had a private 16w scan, if you think 7w is bad I've had 10w between scans but after next week am back to 4weekly. Glad you've got an idea of a pram for the twins xx

Beccaboo not long until the 12w milestone xx

I had a great weekend with brother & family.  He didn't say much about the bump but did ask about furniture etc and said he'd come down to visit once baby is here 😊 I had extremely swollen feet & ankles on Saturday but bought some cooking spray and slept with feet raised so swelling was down on Sunday...until I drove  home then the swelling started again. Busy week at work when I just want to rest but hey ho only another 7 working weeks (including this) before maternity xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Smiley, Glad to hear you are doing well and wow, 13 weeks!  I'm so glad other family and friends have been happy to hear your news and shared in the joy of it all. I cant wait to tell some of my other family and friends.
Oooh Il have a look at that factsheet, because I haven't a clue what I need to get! That may well help. We also looked at buggies online at weekend and its between the Mountain Buggy Duet too, which is as slim as single buggy isn't it. Then there was the Out and About Nipper. The only thing that I wondered about on the Mountain Duet was as the seats are slim, it might be a squash for when the babies are older. Did you read that? But I do like the look of it. xx

Hi Amoeba, maybe he didn't mention the bump being a man! Plus they do say not to comment on the size of a pregnant ladies bump don't they!? Sorry about the swollen feet, got all that to look forward too! 7 working weeks isn't long, it will soon be here and you can then rest up completely. I wasn't sure whether you would carry right on to the school summer hols. xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo so exciting that you are 12 weeks on wednesday, another milestone!   I stopped gyming when I started the progynova, I know if I did go I'd end up doing a full session on the stepper & power plate & then if my lining scan doesn't go well I will blame myself so best to have a little bit of time off & have no regrets   I thought of you yesterday as I got some of the salad pots from m&s for my lunch this week including the pasta, spinach & pine nut one   good work with the bbq's, may as well make the most of the nice weather x  

Smileycat I am so pleased your close friends & other family members are suitable excited by your news   7 weeks does sound like a long wait until your next scan, but great that you will be closely monitored after that   exciting that you are looking at buggies x  

Amoeba I'm sure your brother will be suitably excited about his nephew when jellybean arrives   sorry to hear your feet were swollen   does the 7 weeks left at work include a week of half term? at least that will break things up a bit x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf are doing well & the studying is going ok x  

I hope everyone else is ok & enjoying the sunshine  

I think my body is getting use to the meds now & I have been feeling ok although I am due to increase the dose again today   I have started drinking the organic beetroot juice I bought to try & help with my lining, it is quite grim & tastes like drinking the garden but needs must!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy the  7 weeks does bit include half term...am counting working weeks only xx

Beccaboo my friend has out n about nipper, she loves it but it is very bulky when folded and takes up their entire boot space (they have a focus estate). Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Amoeba - no way! I definitely could not wait 10 weeks between scans! Excuse my ignorance, but how does cooking spray help with foot/ankle swelling? Hope you're more comfortable now. Those 7 weeks will fly by I'm sure, especially with the May half term coming up.

Amy - thanks hun. Glad you're feeing a bit better and your body is now able to quickly adapt to the change in dosage. Hope the beetroot juice works for you. Sorry, it doesn't sound pleasnat. Are you also taking brazil nuts and eating avocados? I promise you, avocados are nicer than beetroot juice and you can do more with them cakes, smoothies etc.

Beccaboo - Yes I did hear it is a bit slim, but for me there are more positives than negatives. My friend has also complained about the out and about nipper, too bulky for her estate. This link is pretty helpful http://www.twinsuk.co.uk/twinstips/5/14/twins-buying-guides/buying-guide-:-top-10-twins-tips-for-buying-double-prams/ I definitely want then side my side, so my options are limited.

x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lol smiley....bloody typo should say cooling spray 😂😂😂😂 xx yeah last scan was at 17+3 next at 27+3! Have been seen by consultant twice I between scans and heard his heartbeat on both occasions, so next weeks scan can't come quick enough xx


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba I was going to ask about the cooking spray but thought maybe I was just being thick!   at least the half term will break up the working weeks even if it isn't part of the 7 week countdown x  

Smileycat the beetroot juice really isn't nice!   I have been drinking pomegranate juice & eating brazil nuts & walnuts but haven't started on the avocado yet, I thought I only need to have that to help with implantation so was going to wait & see if olaf thawed before putting myself through eating that as well!


----------



## Smileycat

Amoeba - Ah! i see. Glad I asked as I felt a bit stupid! BTW did you also mention that you have low lying placenta? It was mentioned at my last scan and they said I may not feel the babies move for a while. 

Amy - Avocado isn't all that bad really. You can disguise it in smoothies and chocolate cakes


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley I have an anterior high placenta, so it's at front but not low (technically above cervix as low lying ones cover cervix) I started getting tiny twinges about at about 18-19w however would go days with nothing but since 23w been getting a lot more and now at 26w they are quite regular and make my whole bump move ☺☺ Xx 

Amy hope all the nuts etc will help with olaf's implantation next week xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all just popping on to say I'm still here! I recovered physically from the run but it sent my emotions crazy! I've also had toothache all week which for me is bad news as I'm dental phobic! Have found a dental phobia friendly dentist locally but couldn't get an appointment till 19th May so am having to manage pain till then. Work has been crazy as ever and dh and I àre struggling just now. He's having frequent meltdowns that can come out of nowhere. He's also started stammering and having word finding difficulties when tired. He's always struggled like this but since the miscarriage the meltdowns have gone from one every couple of months to 2/3 a week. I have to deal with stuff like this at work and don't have the emotional energy to do it at home too. We think he may be on the autistic spectrum and have àn appointment with gp on thurs to try and get referred for diagnosis. With all that going on I feel like I'm losing it! I've had a few breakdowns at work which is not good but understandable when you see my hours.
The camping trip is in just over 2 weeks. We have decided to pursue the next get with my June af so that'll be happening end of June. I'm hoping dhs outbursts will be better by then, it's stressful enough as it is. 
I'm sorry this has turned into a long me post. Didn't realise how much I needed a rant!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clems  
Cara, so sorry to hear it's been so tough. I've heard others say that running has stirred up deep emotional stuff in them too. It's amazing how interconnected our bodies and hearts are I guess. And I'm sorry Dh is finding things difficult too. I've never had a mc but I am always struck by how long it takes to recover, and that's without still pursuing the IVF journey at the same time as grieving. You have both been through so much! I really hope things ease and there is some hope and sunshine on the horizon. 
 
Amy you must be having your scan on Thursday, right? I am really glad the mess are easier now and hopefully scan will show all is good. As for avocado ... Personally I think it's best with mayonnaise  
Beccaboo wow 12 weeks!!! Amazing  
Smiley I'm glad the reactions of other friends and family have been positive. 
Amoeba I shall never again be able to think of pregnant women's swollen feet without seeing a mental image of that spray oil stuff you can get for frying with  
Sorry for everyone I've missed ... I'm back to late bedtimes again for some reason. 
aFM not much to report except that the poncho is doing nicely. I've done most of it now so just need to shape the front.


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's.

Amoeba, the cooking spray typo completely cracked me up! Love that one. Sorry about the swollen feet I only had that for one day during pregnancy right at the end but one of the NCT mum's suffered all the way through and had very few shoes she could wear.. Think she had to buy new bigger ones.

Cara, you poor thing..sending hugs hon, to get through this difficult time, for I know you and your DH will do so, even if some days feel far from it. It sucks work is crazy just now too on top of everything else. Sometimes tears are the best thing just to let all the stress build up out. Do come and vent whenever you need to. 

Amy, so glad you are feeling better than you were. My DP hates beetroot juice too, I get what you mean about the earthy taste though. I find if its mixed with pineapple juice it is easier to drink. Mmm I love avocado, I'd eat one a day if I could. My favourite is with a homemade vinaigrette dressing (salt, garlic, English mustard, balsamic vinegar and extra virgin olive oil).

Hi to all the other ladies, I can't type much as doing it one handed whilst feeding.

AFM, toughing out some hard days.. Much as I love the little pickle motherhood can be relentless. With the heat he's feeding more which means much less sleep for me at night. I was so glad Sunday was the weekend as I really couldn't have got through the day without DP at home to help. We tried a baby sensory class yesterday, but I'm wondering if it was too much over stimulus for Ethan as then despite being tired I could not get him to sleep all afternoon long.. And I tried everything. He had one 15 min sleep at 4, then I was at my wits end as he was still so tired and at 5:45 I took him for a drive in the car (first time I've resorted to that) and after 20 mins, including 5 of crying, he went to sleep and stayed asleep for all of 40 mins. Then he battled sleep again after his bath and didn't settle for the night until 10  hey ho, I'm just praying today he will be easier. He is awfully cute though and gives me lovely smiles and is getting better at grabbing things (including my hair!).  I know these days will be gone before I know it and part of me will be wishing them back.


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, I just saw this and I thought it was so lovely I had to share. 
https://www.social media.com/110309278986538/videos/1358590477491739/

It shows there is hope, whichever path our motherhood journeys take. It made me feel very lucky that my journey was a relatively short struggle compared to so many.

Edit: grr.. Obviously replace social media in the link with the appropriate name! I'll post the link to our closed group too.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm just saw post on our closed group - so lovely and shows hope as you say. My journey is quite short but traumatic too xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm I watched the video & thought it was lovely   I agree with your dp, I can't imagine anyone actually liking beetroot juice!   if I get to transfer I will eat avocados, last cycle I had them with pizza express dressing on, obviously a homemade dressing is probably healthier!   sorry to hear you have had some tough days   despite the journeys we have all been on I'm sure being parents is incredibly difficult at times   I hope today has been easier & ethan has slept better with it being cooler x   

Muchmore I hope we will get to see a picture of the poncho when it is done   I might try the avocado with mayonnaise if I get that far, it can't be as bad as the beetroot juice! x    

Cara sorry to hear you are having a difficult time at the moment   it sounds like you have a lot to deal with both at work & at home, I hope your gp can help with a referral for dh, we are always here if you need somewhere to rant x  

Amoeba feeling jellybean move must be reassuring whilst you wait for your next scan x  

Beccaboo I had some of the m&s nutty grain & vegetable salad for lunch today & it was really nice   I hope you are doing ok & the countdown to your scan isn't going too slowly x  

Smileycat why would I ruin a chocolate cake by putting avocado in it?!   I hope you & the twins are doing ok & weaning off the steroids is going well x  

Maisie you have been quiet, I hope you are starting to feel better x  

Wildflower did you make a decision about the new job? are you on holiday at the moment or do you still have that to look forwards to? I hope you are ok x  

Ljh any more special arm updates?!   I hope you are doing ok x  

Lillie I hope the countdown to your scan is passing quickly & the studying is going well x  

Sarah I hope the pain in your leg has eased a bit & you & pierre are ok x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## lillieb87

hello lovely ladies....sorry for the period of quietness!!

Amoeba I too liked ur feet story! not long til ur next scan!!

beccaboo not long til ur scan either huni how u feeling?

Kalm it sounds like uve had some testing days hun but ur doing a fab job!!

Amy how are u hun? u hav ur scan this week don't u? are u getting used to the drugs now?

smiley how are u huni? must b nice to tell everyone!! glad most people have been ecstatic to the news!! 

cara   sorry uve been having a hard time hun enjoy ur camping trip!

hello to every1 I have missed...

afm beta one at 5wk2day was 5963 beta 2 48 hours later was 8269....the clinic were concerned an had an emergency scan 2day.....measured 6 weeks 2 days spot on an a strong heartbeat found....we even got to hear it!!!   that olaf continues to grow!!

study has kind of taken a back seat an yestetday when I thought it was all over (we got 2nd beta back) I was talking about deferring the exams as I couldn't cope with m/c an exams again!!! hopefully I won't have to now!! x


----------



## Amy76

Lillie sorry to hear you had a scare but great that the scan went well today & you got to hear olaf   if the studying feels like it is too much you should defer your exam entry, there are more important things in life than passing exams x


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks Amy...it's funny isn't it I have this if I don't pass attitude, I will do it again just another time but before olaf it meant the world!! clinic hav discharged me now to normal midwife care...except....I hav been referred to an obstetric haematologist in leeds for my blood disorder...the clinic chased this today as I haven't yet heard an they referred 2 weeks ago....

how are u getting on huni? do u have an idea of.et yet? x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie sorry to hear you had a scare but glad all is good with Olaf xxx 😊😊


----------



## Amy76

Lillie growing Olaf is definitely more important than passing your exams   with my accountancy exams I loved that you could just retake them at the next exam sitting if you failed, not sure I was meant to approach them with that view though!   hopefully they will keep a close eye on you with the blood condition & keep it under control with the meds   et is scheduled for Monday if my lining scan goes ok, not feeling massively confident about my Olaf surviving the thaw but got to give him a chance x


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi lovelies,

Hope you are all taking it easy and enjoying the little bits of sunshine when they come. 

Amy, good luck with the beetroot juice. My acupuncturist had me drink it warm on a morning and it really brought out the flavour!! I hope I never have to drink that stuff again, bleugh. 

Lillie that's fab news about your scan. It must have been a very scary few days for you. Go Olaf!  

Kalm I'm sorry to hear you have a had some tough days. I know what it's like to just feel like you are fighting with them all the time. Just remember you know best, I hope the sleep gets better soon.  

Cara I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time too. And you have so much going on that it's no wonder it's all coming to a head. I hope the camping gives you a good break so you can focus on the fet. Vent away my dear, it's a great remedy.  

Hi to everyone else. I must get up now, I've languished in bed for too long. I've had a few better nights sleep but that's mostly because I've given in and let the boy sleep in my bed with me. Anything for a bit of shut eye.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya,
Hope everyone is well.

Amy, Glad your body seems to be getting used to the meds now, how were you with the increased dose? Good work on drinking the beetroot juice, I've never tasted it, although at the moment I'm loving eating beetroot and seem to have had some every day with a salad! I might go and get an M&S bean salad today, over the last couple of days I homemade recreated the pasta, spinach and pine nut salad. 
Good luck for scan tomorrow. Hope all is well with the lining.xx

Hi Cara, Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling too good emotionally and that your DH isn't coping too well at the moment. Plus all you need to tooth pain, poor you. Hope it doesn't give you too much trouble inbetween now and the dentist appointment. Maybe starting again with a new cycle in June will be a good thing and hopefully then you will be in the right space to give it another go. xx

Lillie, I'm all good thanks, ticking along plus getting impatient for my scan next week! Sorry to hear you had a bit of a scare with beta numbers but glad the scan showed good things and that Olaf had a strong heartbeat. Good work Olaf. Not long for another scan for you next week. 
I think focussing on Olaf and the pregnancy for now is a good idea, you don't want to get stressed with exams added into the mix. xx

Hi Kalm, thinking that this stage wont last forever is good thinking to get you through it but like you say, probably when they grow up so quick you wish they would go back to being little again! It must be so hard being sleep deprived and maybe the heat had an affect on Ethan. Hopefully now its cooled slightly it helps things. Loved the link you sent, it does certainly make you think of the struggles of so many couples, like you I feel mine was relatively short in comparison to many but it still has all the emotional ups and downs. xx

Muchmore, good work on the Poncho.  Hope all is ok with you. Have you and DH planned any more steps in terms of the adoption you were considering?

Wildflower, Any updates on the new job, did you go for it? Must be holiday time for you soon. xx

Hi Amoeba, Your typo made me laugh too, that was a funny one! I hope the swollen legs have calmed a bit, maybe the hot weather didn't help. 7 weeks not long at all is it, bet you are on countdown now. 

Hi Westies, How's things with you, haven't heard from you in a while so hope you and DH are doing ok as can be. I hope the job is helping as a distraction maybe. xx

Smiley, More googling of the buggies, I'm thinking Mountain Duet too now and as you say the pro's outway the con of seats being a squash when they are older - when Id like to think I would get them walk about as much as possible! I was quite impressed with DH yesterday actually, until now he hasn't come across as excited, I think he has been pretty weary of getting too excited and now he seems like he is looking forward to the scan next week, and yesterday was really googling buggies and said he cant wait to go shopping for one! I thought this is progress! haha I think its taken him a while to get over the twins shock too. Hope you are ok. xx

Hi Sarah, How is the pain in the leg now, eased I hope. Have you been keeping up with the stretches and exercises you were told to do? is it helping?

Snowy, What have been this weeks activities with Lizzie, swimming, yoga?! 

Querkily, lucky you getting a lay in but sure you more than deserve it with little one! Hope all is well and you have nice things planned today with Aldous. xx

Hi maisie, Nickynack, LJH, Nahla and everyone else.

AFM, nothing much to report, 12 weeks today, struggling with what to wear now, too small for maternity clothes yet but clothes are getting a bit on the tight side. Might need to purchase a belly band! xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo congratulations on being 12 weeks, another milestone   good work with recreating the pasta salad, I like the bags of salad you can get with strands of beetroot in but the beetroot juice is pretty bad, I wondered if because it is organic maybe they left some soil in it & that's why it tastes so bad!   I did look at it last night & think it looked like it could be a glass of blood which didn't help with trying to drink it!   great that dh is starting to look at buggies & getting a bit more excited about the prospect of twins now he has had time for the news to sink in x  

Qwerkily you definitely deserved a lay in, I don't blame you for letting aldous sleep in your bed if it means getting a better night   I don't think I will try heating the beetroot juice up to bring out the flavour! x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

Does anyone know what supplements it is ok to carry on taking for fet? I have been taking pregnacare, veggie omega 3, coq10, selenium, folic acid, vit d & aptimist & pollen, just wondering whether I should have stopped any of them? my clinic only say to take folic acid so I added a few others in from research & advice of ff but not sure if/when I should stop them?


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, try and imagine the glass of beetroot as some yummy red cocktail, maybe something like a Strawberry Daiguiri! Drink it up! Actually just thinking would it help drinking it through a straw! Would it then taste less of garden soil!?
Regarding supplements, I was only taking folic acid with added vitamin D in the run up to ET, now at this stage I've moved on to Pregnacare (advise of the Bourne hall nurse) which I can take the whole way through pregnancy. I think you can get Pregnacare which are specific to conceiving stage which I'm sure would be fine - but I'm not an expert on supplements tbh!
xx


----------



## LJH80

Ladies hello, sorry been a little AWOL it's so hard to keep up! 

I've had a lovely week and got back on track diet wise after my shocking weigh last week! Lost 4.5lbs since last Wednesday so hopeful I'll get it back down, realistically I need to loose another stone to be back in my comfort zone 😁😁 no more cocktails since last weekend but it's our 4ywar anniversary today and we are going away Saturday night, only locally to the ribble valley but it's known for amazing restaurants that are vey English so I expect to eat a few very good but naughty meals over the 2 days, but we will be walking a lot so hopeful it won't be too bad.

Started the saizen injections which are so far not too bad, I am worried as body builders seem to use this and I am don't want to bulk up!!! 

I will try and catch up with personals over the course of today as working from home, hope everyone is ok and enjoying Autumn again 😂


----------



## KALM

Amy, id say perhaps you don't need the CoQ10.. I think that's only to get good eggs which isn't relevant for a FET. Maybe try watering down the beetroot juice to help it go down easier (although on downside then there is more to drink). It does seriously taste less earthy if mixed with another juice. I'm keeping everything crossed fir little olaf's successful defrost. Do you have any pez sweets left for ET?

Lillie, so happy for you hon that you got to hear/see the heartbeat. Always such a special moment, especially after a worry like betas not rising like you might expect. Definately don't sweat the exams just now, you need to be happy and calm and sending good vibes to that little one getting snuggled up in you! 

Qwerkily.. Goodness I pretty much languish in bed most days then! Ethan is often awake early and we get up for a nappy change and his feed and I get breakfast and he has a play, but then we both go back to bed, sometimes for as much as 3 hours! Today was 2, but I totally couldn't get through my days without that sleep top up, I am still sat in bed now feeding him again! 

Beccaboo, jo jo Maman do some linen maternity trousers that have a drawstring tie as well as bump band bit. I wore those from early on as just folded the bump bit over and by tying them they weren't too big. 

Got to post this now.. Wriggly baby!


----------



## Amy76

Kalm I will cut out the coq10, I only carried on taking it after the last cycle because I had some left & thought it might help when I was losing a bit of hair which fortunately seems to be less of an issue at the moment   I might try combining the beetroot juice with something else, I did try holding my nose & downing it but after the first gulp it becomes difficult to breath so that didn't really help!   Pez olaf is still rewarding me after each injection, today is day 29 & I just added the third pack of orange sweets so there should be enough for a treat to celebrate if we get to et, although I think he should be rewarding me for drinking the beetroot juice too!   I hope the wriggly baby is happy & you have a good day today x  

Ljh well done on the weight loss, that is amazing   happy anniversary for today   I hope you have a nice weekend away celebrating, I'm sure any naughty meals will be cancelled out by the walking x  

Beccaboo I might try a straw with the beetroot juice, the smell is quite soily so not being so close to it when drinking it might help   thanks for the thoughts on supplements, I might just go with pregnacare, folic acid & vit d, I can't imagine any of it will make much difference at this stage but I like to think I have tried my best x


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - hope you've managed to get some beetroot juice down you. Sounds a bit grim. Perhaps you can hold your nose when drinking it so you can't taste it!
Fingers crossed that Olaf defrosts and grows nicely for you. Hope scan is ok too.

Lillie - great that you got to see the hb. Such a relief and so exciting. Must have been scary with the blood results but so pleased all is well.

LJH - well done on the weight loss. 

Beccaboo - congrats on being 12 weeks. That's a milestone. I ended up buying clothes one size up and wore those until I had a real bump. They also came in really handy in the weeks after birth. Mind you I didn't really look pregnant until I was about 24 weeks and I suspect you might be different with twins.

Sarah - how are you and Pierre getting on?

Smiley - exciting that you're looking at prams. It's such an important purchase. I love my pram and I'm so pleased I got an off road one as we walk for hours each day (Lizzie only used to nap in the pram).

Kalm - I sympathise with how tough and relentless it is. I'm so grateful to be a mum but I was not prepared for how hard it would be. Lizzie is nearly 16 weeks and it's only the last week or so that I've actually began to enjoy myself. It sounds terrible I know but before that it really was about survival. She smiles and laughs so much more now and I actually feel like I almost know what I'm doing. Although I'm a bit scared about the dreaded 4 month sleep regression!

Querkily - I often bring Lizzie into bed with me in the morning. She likes to wake up at 6 but will sleep in til 7.30 if she comes into my bed for a cuddle. 

It's exactly a year since my ET and so Lizzie and I have been together for a year. Funnily enough tonignt is my first night away from her. DH is looking after her while I go to a Jason Donovan concert!! I am a bit of a Jason super fan!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo yey to 12w milestone  xx

Snowy glad you and Lizzie are getting out and about lots, in this nice weather xx

Kalm hope Ethan settles into a pattern soon, maybe the warm weather is affecting him too xx

Ljh great news on weight loss, well done xx  

Amy not sure I could stomach beetroot juice 😖 Hope scan goes well for you xx

Westies hope you're doing ok xxx

Sarah hope you and Pierre are going along nicely xx

Qwerkily don't feel bad about bringing Aldous into bed, am sure lots of Mum's do and you need to do what's best for you and your little boy xx

Hello toall the CCs and hope you're all doing ok xxx  

Afm had to succumb to an early night last night, was in bed at 830! Felt better for it but at 430am had the most horrendous leg cramp which took ages to go and even now calf muscle is still quite right and uncomfortable to touch! Otherwise me and jellybean are doing well xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi everyone, just checking in, I am reading all your posts and will find time to get back on and catch up properly soon.  Work is crazy at the moment and I'm so tired, hopefully things are on the up! My leg has been a lot better with stretches though and I think Pierre is ok so nothing really to moan about. Hope everything is going well for everyone.


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone, like Sarah I am just checking in to say Hi but I am really far behind with everyone's news... I will try to catch up! All is ok here but I am still pretty tired and feeling sick most of the time which is manageable but not a lot of fun. Had a midwife appt today (16 + 2 weeks) and all seems to be ok. Will be pleased to be past the half way mark soon. Got a bit over-excited by the sunny weather and bought several pairs of maternity shorts on eBay, of course it started raining again before they had actually arrived! But hopefully I will get some wear out of them over the summer...

Qwerkily I haven't read your post but saw some comments about it, just to say my daughter was always a terrible sleeper and so after a little while she just came into bed with me if she woke up in the night (which was vital for my own sleep & sanity when I started working again especially). She now mostly sleeps through the night in her own cot but if she wakes up she can still come in with me. It is really sweet and much easier for both of us. Just do what works for you, everyone finds a solution that suits them.

Hope you are all ok and will try to do a proper catch up soon   bye for now.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Evening all! 
Amy, all the best for tomorrow. It must seem odd to have had so long on meds with no scan. And I definitely think you need to mix that drink ... Either that or put tobasco in it or something! I love beetroot but I don't think I could drink it! 
Beccaboo congratulations on making it to the 12 week Mark  
LJH well done on getting back into the diet. I always love the first week cos you seem to lose loads to start with  
Sarah and Maisie it's lovely to hear from you. Sorry you've both been feeling weary but here's hoping your energy levels increase in the next few weeks. 
Snowy ... I am soooo impressed you went to see Jason  I was always a bit of a fan as a kid. Used to do disco classes and my favourite tune was "too many broken hearts in the world"  
Amoeba I hope your leg doesn't play up again tonight. 
Kalm I reckon I'd spend most of the day in bed if I had a baby  
Qwerkily it's lovely to hear from you too. Im glad you and Aldous are both well. 
AFM not much to report except that the poncho grows ever nearer completion.
My friend who got pregnant just after she got married and our IVF failed: well she is 30 weeks now. You may remember one of the reasons it was so tricky in the early days is that she had gallbladder problems which have just got worse as she's gone on. Now she can't keep any food down and hardly any drink so she is seriously under-nourished and on huge 4-hourly morphing shots. She looks like being in hospital till the birth, which they hope they can push back to 24 weeks. But she has to be fed intravenously. So sad and so tough to watch. And I hear you ladies talk about how hard work it is in those early weeks, and here's a lass who will have been seriously ill for the last 6 weeks of pregnancy, with no nutrition to speak of for about 3 weeks (that's how long it's taken them to sort her intravenous feeding). 
Beccaboo thanks for asking ... I don't think dh or I are quite ready for the adoption thing yet so still just trying naturally on the odd occasion I ovulate. I feel a bit down about it all at the mo but I'm sure things will get better.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's,

Hi LJH, good work on the weight loss. Sometimes it takes a bit of a binge and let your hair down to then get back on track.  Happy Anniversary for yesterday and hope you enjoy your night away Saturday, selection of restaurants sound great and if you've walked lots I'm sure you can reward yourself with something yummy. xx

Hi Amoeba, 8:30 is quite the norm for my bedtime at the moment. I find I'm all energetic of a morning, come the evening if I don't get in my bed and lay down for 8:30 I start to feel tired and nauseous! Poor you with the cramp, how is the leg today? Better I hope. xx

Hi Amy, Oh yes, when Kalm mentioned about COQH10, I forgot I was taking those too, but as she mentioned this was more to do with getting some good egg quality results and I finished those at EC. Did you manage to have another go at the beetroot juice with the tips, watered down or with a straw? How was todays scan? All ok I hope xx

Hi Sarah, Boo to work being crazy, I bet everyone is out purchasing the spring/summer items now.  I am glad the leg is doing better, keep up the stretches and hopefully it wont come back to cause you problems. Glad Pierre is ok too. Do you think Pierre could possibly be a name you consider if you have a boy?! xx

Hi Maisie, Lovely to hear from you. I cant believe you are 16+2 already, how quick has that gone! Glad the midwife appointment went well and its a shame you are still feeling sick a lot. Did the midwife suggest anything for it? Does the sickness go away when you eat? 
I'm sure the summer shorts will come in handy in those summer months, least you are prepared. 
Do you think you will find out the sex of the baby at 20weeks? xx

Hi Muchmore, your poor friend and where has 30 weeks gone too! It must be so tough for her especially having to be fed intravenously too. I feel like my 3 week stint of nausea wasn't too bad now and I got away relatively easy. At the time I thought that was the worst I had ever felt in my life! Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down about things at the moment, I am sure you and DH will know when you are ready to start any adoption process, after trying for a long time and learning so much about IVF on the way I guess it is another thing to try and get your head around. xx

Hello everyone else. I have had a pretty busy day at work today but glad I'm nearing the end of the week. I don't want to be wishing time away (again!) but just want to get to next week. As well as my scan I then have my anniversary and 6 days off work inc weekend. Yippee! xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I had the beetroot juice with a straw last night & it wasn't as bad because I couldn't smell it quite as strongly, obviously it still tasted bad but I think it is expecting too much from a straw to make it tastes nice!   hooray for being a step closer to your scan & great that you have a few days off to look forwards to as well x  

Muchmore I really don't recommend the beetroot juice even if you like beetroot, I think some vegetables are best eaten rather than drunk!   How sad that your pregnant friend has had so many problems, I hope they manage to hold off the birth as long as possible   Sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit down, I really hope you & dh do get a natural miracle    I love the idea of you disco dancing to 'too many broken hearts'   I am looking forwards to seeing a picture of the poncho, I have amused myself this week by sewing a dog cut out on a reusuable shopping bag, got to keep myself amused x  

Maisie I'm pleased the midwife appointment went well, how exciting that you are already over 16 weeks, I'm sure the you will get chance to make use of the maternity shorts over the summer x  

Sarah I'm glad the stretches seem to be helping with your leg pain, will you be finding our if Pierre is a Pierre or a pierrina? Do keep us updated on how you are getting on x 

Amoeba sorry to hear about the leg cramps, I hope they have eased   Not too long until your scan now x  

Snowy did dh not want to see Jason?!   I hope you had a fab time x  

Kalm I hope you & Ethan have had a good couple of days x  

Lillie I hope you & Olaf are doing well x  

Ljh I hope you & dh had a good anniversary, great that you have your weekend away to look forwards to x  

Qwerkily I hope you & Aldous got a lie in today x  

Wildflower I hope you managed to make a decision on the new job that is right for you & your family, I think you said you were going on holiday so I hope you are having a nice time x  

Cara I hope the gp appoinment went ok & they can help dh x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

The scan appointment was at 11am & it went well & my lining is looking good so transfer is planned for Monday   I had to wait to get some fragmin from the pharmacy which they have added for the first time this cycle then I had intralipids so I ended up being there for 3 hours!   No one else at the clinic seemed to be wearing anything orange but I think I was wearing enough for all of us!   I was telling the nurses about the beetroot juice & they had never heard of it before, I was ready to throw away what was left in the carton if my lining was rubbish but now I feel like I have to finish it just in case it is helping!


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, so glad the scan went well today and lining is good for transfer on Monday. Have everything crossed for you for Monday, and very exciting you will soon be PUPO! Are the intralipids like the stingy injections that smiley had? Is that the same thing? 

Snowy, so sorry, I missed you off my post earlier from your last update. How was Jason? I do love a bit of Jason Donovan too, old school music, can't beat it! I loved the duet he did with Kylie, Especially for You, when I was younger. Had all the songs on cassette! You also said a year since your ET with Lizzie. Mine is a year tomorrow when I had my first ET! It's flown. And now you have your lo, how lovely: xx


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo the intralipids aren't the same as poor smileycats stingy injections, they are just a drip of soya, nut & possibly egg (I could be making the ingredients up!  ) I think it is meant to help with immune issues but I'm not really sure, they said it wouldn't do any harm so I thought I may as well add it   it was definitely a relief to hear the meds haven't caused any issues with my fibroids   is it just me that doesn't remember any of my dates from previous cycle?!   great that a year since your first et you are now pregnant with twins, even if it took a little bit longer to get there x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy great news on scan and everything crossed for Monday for you xxx


Maisie glad all went well at mw appointment and yey to buying shorts, am sure the warm weather eill return. I don't have shorts but have a pair of Capri pants and a few dresses xx 

Snowy hope you enjoyed Jason xx


----------



## Smileycat

Amy - fab news on your scan. So happy for you as you prepare for ET😊

Hi lovely ladies, it has been manic at work this week and I'm shattered when I get home. Will catch up soon. Hope you're all well.

Xx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amy, yay for the scan even if it does mean you have to persevere with the beetroot ... And now you'll have to bring in the avocados too ... But probably don't put them in with the beetroot juice, right


----------



## KALM

It's almost the weekend ladies! 

Muchmore, oh my goodness I so feel for your friend. What will happen after she gives birth.. Does she need some sort of treatment for the gallstones that has to wait until her baby is born? IT does feel like it was just the other day you were telling us she was expecting...

Amy, happy to hear you have lovely lining! Next week sounds a big week for the CC's with your ET and all the scans! I must paint my toenails orange for good vibes for you all  

Sarah, glad you are doing ok despite work being manic.

Snowy.. Goodness a whole evening off! I'm jealous! How was it? Ethan is not a big bottle fan, but I must start expressing more and persevering with trying it as I really want him to get used to it. If nothing else then daddy can do Wednesday bed times and I can go to running club!

Westies, if you are reading I've been thinking of you and hope you and your DH are doing as OK as possible. I did try to pm you but it said your inbox was full.

Ljh, good job on the weight loss! And congrats on your anniversary! Enjoy your celebration trip away!

Hi to Maisie, wildflower, Lillie, amoeba, nahla, smiley, and Beccaboo.

We are doing ok here. After Ethan spent a lot of early in the week fighting sleep today he has been a snooze King! DP was away for work Wednesday night so my parents came to stay. I could actually have probably managed on my own as Ethan slept fine that night, but when he has a bad one and I am shattered it is good to have support available. He has got really chatty this week which is so cute. When DP was away we had a FaceTime call and Ethan was very earnestly staring into the phone and talking away. It really sounded like he was having a good old grumble about his day, or that mummy keeps trying to make him take naps when he really doesn't want to even though he is tired! We has another osteopath appointment today and she has now discharged him  

Happy weekends everyone!


----------



## Amy76

Smileycat sorry to hear you have had a busy week & are tired, I hope you manage to get plenty of rest over the weekend x  

Muchmore maybe I could make a smoothie with beetroot & avocado & add in a banana just to maximise how bad it tastes!!!   how is the heroine in your book doing? I hope she hasn't got herself into any more difficulty recently x  

Kalm great that Ethan has had plenty of sleep today, I hope it continues & he sleeps well tonight too   great that the osteopath has discharged you   I hope you manage to work out getting Ethan to take a bottle, I'm sure it would be nice if you were able to go to your running club, especially with the lighter evenings & hopefully nicer weather x  

Ljh I hope you & dh have a fab weekend away x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Dp has agreed to have his toe nails painted orange again this weekend to try & encourage Olaf to defrost


----------



## LJH80

Sarah - glad Pierre is doing well and your leg is a little better, hope the tiredness eases a little soon 

Maisie - sorry you are feeling sick all the time, that doesn't sound like much funny Fun

Much more - I am glad the poncho nears completion. And so sorry for your friend, that sounds truly horrendous and I wish her and her baby lots of luck. Sorry you too are feeling a bit down, I'm sure it must come and go but I think you are honestly amazing for just getting on with it xxx

Westies I'm not sure if you are reading as I'm sure it's incredibly hard at the moment but I am thinking of you lots and sending love 

Beccaboo next week sounds fab, scans anniversary AND 6 days off 👍🏻 I hope you have a lovely time, scan is amazing and you get to test and enjoy your time off

Amy I really feel for you with the juice, last year I attempted the wheatgrass shots and omg I've never retched so much, after 3 weeks I just couldn't go on, they were also very expensive so wasted a lot of money but I lost rally couldn't do it even when mixed with other juices bleugh. Yay for lining update and transfer MONDAY 🎉🎊🎉🎊🎊

Kalm it made me laugh to think of Ethan telling his daddy his mummy keeps making him nap when he just wants to play 😂 glad he is doing well and becoming a chatterbox like his mummy and her crazy orange friends !!

Hello to lillie, Nahla, smiley, nickynack, snowy, amoeba, qwerkily, Cara and everyone else I've certainly missed 

Afm, weight loss still going well and I'm putting it all down to courgette spaghetti which I have had 4 out of 5 nights instead of carbs! Been up since 5.15 - why??!!! And loving the sunny weather outside as we are off to the ribble valley today ☀☀ not much IVF related to report just waiting for next cycle eagerly. Have a lovely sunny day clementines


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy hoping the orange nail polish does the trick for operation Olaf defrost xx

Ljh it's sunny up here too, just deciding what to do today xx

Kalm glad Ethan has seemed a bit more settled and managed to sleep. Hopefully he'll take to the bottle so that you can go to running club. It's so cute to hear he is babbling away, and especially during FaceTime with his daddy xx

Maisie hoping the sickness/nausea stops for you soon xx

Sarah glad you and Pierre are doing well, despite the tiredness xx

Westies hope you're doing ok xx

 to all the CCs and hope you all have a fab weekend xxx

Afm was totally shatters last night and was in bed at 630! Got up at 8pm for a cuppa, but had it in bed, and even this morning I struggled to get out of bed but knew I needed to eat. Wonder if iron levels are low or thyroid is playing up or a combination of both...hopefully will get bloods done at antenatal on Tuesday so will know. Today signals the start of the third trimester for me 😱😊 so as he'll come early I've less than 12w to go 😱😱😊 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

KALM - someone else on another thread told me my inbox was full so I cleared it a couple of days ago. Thanks for thinking of me and checking in  x

LJH - thanks for thinking of me. I think of you regularly too. Hope you're doing OK waiting for your next cycle. This HAS to be the one!  Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned - enjoy! x

Thanks Amoeba x

Amy - great news on the scan. I'll have everything crossed for you on Monday and will make sure I wear something orange for you and Olaf. Oh and this is quite a useful explanation of intralipids if you want more info: www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/treatments/intralipid/ It's to dull down the body's reaction to NK Cells ready for ET to aid implantation x

Hi everyone else. Just a quick post as I'm waiting for my pooch while he's in the groomer's having his hair cut! We're doing OK. DH and I have talked lots and feel very close at the moment, which is a lovely feeling. We've decided to a third fresh cycle so just trying to work out where and what! In terms of when, we have a holiday abroad booked next month (can't wait!) and I'm keen to cycle ASAP after than and start the ball rolling before my 36th birthday in July. I had my follow-up with CRGW on Thursday and the consultant suggested we change things up this time: short protocol (I've done LP twice), Gonal F for stims (I've used Menopur twice) and she was quite direct in saying we should ignore Dr G and go with what Prof Quenby/Brosens suggests in terms of scratch and no immunes meds due to my uterine biopsy results. I discussed this with her and think I'd feel more comfortable taking a very low dose of steroids around the time of ET and she agreed citing a recent study with good outcomes where the women took a very low dose (5-7mg?) and antibiotics daily starting around ET. She also suggested we try IMSI as two cycles of ICSI haven't worked but that on day of EC we do a 50:50 split with straight IVF is DH's swimmers look good on the day. She said we'd learn a lot about the sperm by doing that, so may be worth a go. I wasn't originally thinking of doing a fresh there but DH is very keen as he thinks the daily trips and stress of using a London clinic really took its toll last time. Cost is also a huge advantage at CRGW. The only thing is that she's very anti PGS, which is throwing me a bit as Prof Brosens was too when I asked him. I'm thinking of booking an appointment with Oxford Fertility Unit as there's been quite a lot about them in the news recently and a technique they're using called NGS (Next Generation Screening). Here's a link if you're interested: http://m.oxfordtimes.co.uk/news/14480483.Parents__delight_as_baby_boy_is_born_thanks_to_groundbreaking_new_research_from_Oxford_Fertility_Clinic/
So, for now, it's research and talking with DH while losing weight and getting fit ready for my next fresh cycle and hoping third time lucky! I was very pleased weighing myself after this cycle as I only put on four pounds this time and have already lost two of those without really trying. Going to start swimming before work next week. Right, gotta dash and collect a de-fluffed dog! Will check in again soon xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all. At work so popping on quickly. Just wanted to say for westies that I'm having pgs at ofu. We're nhs founded at the moment but if we don't get anywhere with that will look into whether the new technique suits us.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Cara I hope your shift at work goes ok x  

Westies it's good to hear from you   I hope the dog haircut went well & he is looking suitably stylish   great that things are good with dh at the moment & you are going to try another fresh cycle   it sounds like your clinic have a plan for what to try next if you do go with them, I don't know if you would consider going to Czech for treatment but one of my friends is having de at reprofit & another is having a fresh cycle with pgs there, they say it comes out very well on price compared to other clinics & seems to have a good reputation so might be worth having a look at as part of your research   where are you going on holiday? Great that you have it to look forwards to, I hope the new job is going well x  

Amoeba I hope you have managed to rest & are feeling less tired now, exciting that you are in the third trimester now, another milestone   not long until you get to see jellybean again x  

Ljh why were you up at 5:15 on a Saturday?   dp didn't get in from work until 1am then we were chatting until 3am so only went to sleep 2 hours before you got up, we did make up for it by staying in bed & watching a bit of tv til midday!   well done with the continued weight loss, I hope you are having a lovely weekend away & treat yourself to some fab things to eat x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok & having a nice weekend  

Dp wanted to wait until Sunday night to have his toe nails painted orange as he is playing football tomorrow & was worried that his team mates would notice when he was showering & wonder what was going on!   I said Sunday night might not give the lucky orangeness enough time to work so we agreed to compromise & he currently just has his little toe nails painted orange   the clinic called to say et is scheduled for 1:15pm & they will know by late morning whether Olaf has survived so at least we should know before leaving home


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies,
Thanks everyone for your sleep support. It's weird how guilty you are made to feel about some things if your child isn't sleeping/eating perfectly. I know one day he'll work it out and I'm sure I'll miss the cuddles then. 

Amy I don't know if the beetroot really helped me but it was something I only did on my successful cycle (vs trying naturally) so I would say stick it out, you never know! Good luck for Monday!

Kalm I'm glad you made it through the night and that Ethan gave you a good one. It's so cute that he's chatting now. Alo hasn't quite got to that stage but I'm looking forward to it.

Amoeba - I hope you are feeling a bit perkier. Take it easy, you are the most important thing at the moment so rest up. 

Westies it's great you are planning to cycle again. I just have a feeling that good things are coming your way. I thought the treatment I got from OFU was fab and I look forward to using them again for FETs to give Aldous a brother or sister (hopefully!).

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not doing more personals but my time is rather limited now since my lovely husband went and broke his ankle on Thursday!! After two nights in hospital and a 2 hour surgery he's home but less than helpful as I now have to look after him on crutches for the next 12 weeks as well as our 15 week old baby. Eeek. I think I have my work cut out for me.......


----------



## Amoeba1705

Qwerkily does sound like you've got work cut out with DH breaking ankle, am sure you'll cope just fine though xxx

Amy yey to having time for fet and hope the slight orangeness that dp has gone for before football helps xx

Westies great to hear from you. Hope pooch is suitably coiffured 🐶 Sounds like clinic have a plan for you, and perhaps not having the stressful trips to London might be the breakthrough you need. I don't know about the different clinics do can't comment. But have everything crossed for your third round xxx 

Cara hope you're doing ok and gave recovered fully from your run xx

Hi to everyone else, and hope you've had a good day xxx

I'm just back from stuffing face with pizza & chips at Frankie&Benny's perhaps not the most nutritious meal but it was so tasty 😋 Went to Newcastle today as needed more tummy butter - trying to keep stretch marks at bay - and ended up buying another outfit for jellybean...he seriously has more clothes than me now ☺💙 Xx


----------



## wildflower

Hello lovelies
A really brief post from me.... I've just caught up after being offline for a while, we're are having a beautiful holiday in menorca but the 3yo keeps us so busy I've hardly had time to catch up online or sit and read a book!

Amy - fx for Monday, I love the dp toe painting stuff. All the nail varnish I have here is pink. Can I write some good words in the sand tomorrow for you instead??

Westies good to hear from you, so many decisions. It always amazes me that you have had just two fresh cycles after the journey you've been on and all the knowledge you've amassed xxx 

Muchmore - your friends experience sounds horrific. I don't fully understand, is it the pain that is making her unable to tolerate food? I don't understand gallstones... Opiates make me horrible depressed, I can't imagine having to come off them at the same time as having a newborn to deal with, what an awful situation  

All the best to everyone else, thinking of you all. I'll post properly when home Xxx


----------



## KALM

Oh Qwerkily! Your poor DH, and poor you with someone else to look after! But I guess it means he can spend more time with Aldous for a bit which will be nice for them both.

Westies, lovely to hear from you! I'm also a past OFU cycler, and whilst not for this successful round, I did like them.

Wildflower, so nice to hear you are having a nice holiday. I only went to menorca once but it was this time of year and I remember it was very windy, sometimes with too cool a breeze to sunbathe. If it is the same now I guess with a kiddie you don't mind it! 

Amoeba, are you buying a range of clothes sizes in your purchases? They outgrow things so quick.. We had a few newborn things that didn't get worn and a few that only had one or two wearings!

Ljh, how was your day in the sun in the ribble valley?

AFM, Ethan didn't have a good night last night, but when I was rocking him back to sleep for the umpteenth time about 1:30 and was making up a song to the tune of Killing me Softly, he started to quietly sing along with me in his sleepy voice! Omg, it just melted my heart! Today we tried his buggy for the first time, on its semi reclined setting and it was a big hit! He much preferred it to the pram as he could see more going on. I think the pram's dAys may now be numbered! Oh and he was 12 weeks yesterday.. The "fourth" trimester is over! Today he has his first swimming lesson (daddy is going in the pool with him) and I'm feeling nervous about it!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## wildflower

KALM yes it would be pretty rubbish as a sunbathing holiday bit it's been pretty good for a family holiday and some days have been sunny and low twenties which is about as hot as I like it! I start moaning above 25 degrees! So we've had some brilliant beach play days.
We took Rose to Ibiza at this time two years ago and that was fab, it was before the party season has started and we got to enjoy the cheap boat rides around the old town harbour which were perfect for an almost-two year old. 
I love that Ethan joined in with your lullaby, adorable 
Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm I've bought clothes up to 6months so have a range of sizes xx aww it's so cute Ethan was singing back to you 😊 Yeah to 4th trimester being over 😀 Xx


Wildflower glad you had a nice holiday in the sun xx


----------



## LJH80

Westies it's lovely to hear from you and I'm so happy that you and DH are are a very lovely place and have decided to do another fresh, it sounds like you have a lot to consider and research but by doing it together hopefully it will be stress free and you will be starting again very soon, where is the holiday next month?

Amy it's hilarious that you convinced DP to have his little toe painted 😂 massive luck for ET and being pupo 🎉🎊 as for why was I up so early I have no idea I seem to wake up at 5ish every day now and the weekend makes no difference- very annoying 

Qwerkily what a nightmare DH has broken his ankle, it sounds bad! I hope you have help from somewhere else over the next few weeks. I could imagine it could get quite testing if he can't help at all - let's hope he doesn't expect too much 😁 

Amoeba I am glad to see your shopping bug hasn't subsided at all, jellybean really is going to be the best dressed baby in town 😍

Wildflower, hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday and the toddler gives you a little rest time 

Kalm, Ethan really does sound so cute now his is the big 12 weeks 🎉🎊 I hope he enjoys his first swimming experience today xx

Afm we had an amazing day and night in Waddington, I decided it was definitely going to be our last anniversary without baby so we would enjoy it as much as possible, starting with lobster and champagne for lunch, a lovely walk and then more champers and beautiful dinner in the evening. It was so nice to be away and indulge and just be together, I've also had a huge breakfast this morning but I'll get back on the courgette spaghetti tomorrow to make up for the indulgence!! Spent a fortune but sometime you just need to forget about everything and do what you want. It was nice to have an IVF non friendly weekend to ourselves 😍


----------



## wildflower

Amy please humour me but I wrote 'Go Olaf Go!' In the sand for it to be washed away by the waves. A sea prayer, if you will... pic in profile. All the best for tomorrow bab xxxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower you are a star, I absolutely love the sea prayer    I really hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday x   

Ljh that is really disappointing that you are waking up so early!   it sounds like you & dh have had a fab weekend with some nice food & drink x  

Kalm how sweet that Ethan was trying to sing along to your lullaby   great that the buggy seems popular, I hope the swimming lesson went well x  

Amoeba if jellybean wanted pizza & chips who are you to argue?!   it certainly sounds like he will be the best dressed baby around   not long until your scan now x  

Qwerkily I'm so sorry to hear about dh breaking his ankle   it must have been very scary with him having to have an operation & spend two nights in hospital   It sounds like you will have your hands full! I hope he is doing ok & perhaps able to help entertain Aldous whilst he recovers, albeit from a seated position x  

Lillie do you have a scan tomorrow or did the one last week replace it? I hope you & Olaf are both doing well x  

Beccaboo not too long now until your scan, I hope you have had a nice weekend x  

Sarah I think you had a scan this week too, lovely that you will get to see Pierre again x  

Smileycat I hope you & the twins are doing well & you have managed to get plenty of rest over the weekend x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening ladies, time for a long overdue catch up. 

Amy - Wishing you lots of luck for ET!! Well done to your DH for having his toenail pained orange.  Here's hoping it's all a huge success for you and your Olaf, can't wait to hear how it's gone. Thank you for remembering I have a scan this week, it's on Wednesday.

LJH - Yes, this is definitely your last anniversary as a twosome  love your positive attitude. Lobster and champagne sounds absolutely wonderful! Glad you had a lovely time together.

wildflower - Glad you're enjoying your holiday and that it's not so hot that you can't enjoy the weather. I'm not one for endless sunbathing in too-many degree heat either.

Kalm - How amazing that Ethan started to sing along with you, so cute! Congratulations on surviving the 4th trimester. Saw your pic on ******** of him at his swimming lesson. 

Amoeba - Jellybean will be well kitted out by the time he arrives. Do you find the tummy butter any good or is it too early to tell yet?

Querkily - Your poor DH, but also poor you for having a second child in the house to take care of for a while.  Hope his recovery is swift, broken bones are so painful. It is amazing the guilt you feel when things are going perfectly but it's that way for most people. I think most people aren't always honest about it, that's all, which makes you feel like it must just be you doing something wrong. A has never been a good eater and is still that way now but I know friends who struggle with their toddlers' eating and/or sleeping habits too so it puts things into perspective.

Beccaboo - Hope pregnancy is still treating you well, good luck for your scan this week too.

maisie and Smileycat - Hope your sickness/tiredness starts to ease off soon. Shouldn't be too much longer surely!

MuchMore - How awful for your friend, what a difficult time she must be having. It puts things into perspective when I feel like grumbling about a bit of nausea/sickness and feeling tired, that's for sure. I hope things go well for her.

Hi to anyone I've missed; hope you're all doing ok. I've come through the week from hell at work (whoever in head office scheduled the once-yearly stocktake the same week as the big layout change has a lot to answer for) and looking forward to hitting the 12 week milestone. Dating scan is on Wednesday - can't wait. I'm so anxious for everything to be ok. I *think* I've felt little flutters in the last 2-3 days but it's very, very early yet so I'm worried I'm just imagining it. Hoping that seeing Pierre bouncing around will make me feel a bit more 'safe'.


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower I LOVE the sand message ❤❤

Sarah not long now to wait, I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks! I too can't wait to hear about Pierre's show for the big screen, I hope he is extra bouncy on Wednesday and gives you a big wave 

Amy good luck for transfer, is it tomorrow at 1.15?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy good luck for tomorrow xxx  

Wildflower love the sand message you did for Amy 😊 Xx

Sarah not long until you see Pierre again. They do say that you can feel movements earlier on a second pregnancy 🤔 Xx. I've been using the mama mio tummy butter since about 8w and so far no stretch marks are to be seen....hopefully it will stay like that but you never know what will happen over next 11weeksxx

Beccaboo not long until you see twins again xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you've had a good weekend. Xxx

Yet again I'm knackered and falling asleep on sofa so have come to bed. Have spent afternoon with friend & twins who I've not seen for ages due to either me or the twins being ill, so I was glad to have some cuddles from them. Strangely jellybean was very quiet/inactive the whole afternoon when I had one of the boys but when I didn't have hold of one he was moving about. Can't wait until Tuesday when I get to see him in scan, as it's been 9w 😱😱, which will be a great birthday present xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Just as I thought I was getting better, there goes my dinner.  I think that's Pierre telling me he or she is just fine!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clementines  
Oh wildflower I loved the sea prayer!!! 
Amy I'm not near enough to a beach to do likewise, but I may write "Go Olaf" in my breakfast cereal in the morning and then wash it away with the milk  
Seriously though you will be very very much in my thoughts and I'll be praying Olaf is very keen to discover what snowmen do in summer  
Sarah and amoeba and beccavoo all the best in whiling away the hours till the scans this week. This is going to be an exciting week in cc land. 
AFM my friend continues to struggle with all sorts of pain and body not functioning properly stuff. She is very near the end of what she can cope with I think and I reckon they'll need. To deliver baby sooner rather than later. No idea how she'll cope once he's here though. All we can do is hope and pray.


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck Amy! I have a scarf on today with orange in the pattern to bring you and Olaf some more luck. Hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Smileycat

Amy - wishing you oceans of good luck today. I am wearing my orange top to work today a will be sending positive vibes to you and Olaf.

Have a great day cc's 

X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one for now....

Amy, so much good luck for today's transfer, I re-applied my orange nail varnish. Hope all the orangeness of the CC's brings you lots of luck.

Wildflower, I love your sand message to Amy, how fab is that. xx

Lillie, Lots of luck for your scan today too. I know you had one last week but still its always nerve  racking but exciting too that you see your baby again. xx

Westies, Lovely to hear from you, glad you and DH have had time out to talk and a holiday booked also I think will do wonders in getting you ready for another fresh go. xx

LJH - I too think that this was the last anniversary of just two, lots of good things to happen between now and the next one...think positively. xx

Querkily, your poor DH. Hopefully he can be of help to a point with looking after Aldous and might give you some time to nap or get some jobs done! xx

Sarah, glad all ok, countdown to our scans this week, cant wait to hear about yours.

Amoeba, scan for you too this week, this is a busy week for some of us! Wishing you all the best too and that you see jelly bean again.

Right ladies, catch up as the day goes on. Love and orangeness to all. xx


----------



## KALM

Thinking of you and Olaf today Amy! I didn't get around to painting my toenails, but the lucky orange pants are on!

Lillie, happy scan day to you too!


----------



## LJH80

Amy I am going to use my orange pen all day 🍊🍊🍊🍊


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy my socks have orange heels & toes to help spread the orangeness xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi lovely ladies,

Happy Monday!

Lillie - Good luck with your scan today hun.   btw how are you getting on with the clexane. I'm covered in bruises...

Beccaboo - Not long until your scan too - exciting and special times for you both! Hope you get some great pics. I'm really pleased your DH is getting more excited too, you will def see a change after the scan. We saw the mountain duet buggy in JL over the weekend and the carrycot (which you need to buy separately) is very slim. We were shocked. We're now thinking of the bugaboo donkey, which I was initially against, due to the cost and popularity, but all the main accessories are included and it is more spacious. We will have to make savings elsewhere. What are you plans for your anniversary and time off work?

LJH- well done on the weight loss hun and belated happy anniversary.  How are you getting on with the saizen injections?

Snowy - I am soooo jealous that you got to see Jason D. How was it? My bedroom wall was covered with posters from smash hits of Kylie and Jason.  Hope you and Lizzie are ok?

Maisie- How are you doing hun? Has the nausea and tiredness eased up.

Muchmore - can't wait to see this poncho!! I bet it looks fab. So sorry to read about your friend i really fee fr her, and it must be difficult for you to see her going through this. She is in my prayers.

Kalm - How you doing hun? Ethan sounds like a real cutie. Can't believe he is 12 weeks already! I love it when they start getting more interactive, its a a lovely phase. FX he continues to sleep better. 

Amoeba - congrats on reaching the third trimester! It will fly by. All the best for your special scan tomorrow too! 

Westies -Lovely to hear from you. Really pleased that you are your DH are supporting each other and looking forward to a holiday and then a fresh cycle. Third time lucky we hope. You responded well on your last cycle and a holiday unwind before you cycle will be perfect.

I must leave for my intralipids appointment now, I will post more later.

xx


----------



## Amy76

*Hello lovely clementine ladies 

All of your orange support is amazing & I am pleased to say it worked & Olaf survived so I am now pupo!!!  obviously I went with full on orangeness today & have just had some cheesy ball crisps & some carrot sticks with my lunch! 

Smileycat the orange top sounds fab  exciting that you went to look at buggies over the weekend, I hope you & the twins are doing well x 

Lillie I'm sending lots of positive vibes to you & olaf x 

Amoeba I love that you have orange on your socks  so exciting that you get to see jellybean tomorrow, what a fab birthday present x 

Ljh I think I need to try making courgette spaghetti with my spiraliser as a healthy alternative to pasta which I love, thank you for using your orange pen today x 

Kalm I hope Ethan slept well after his swimming lesson, lucky orange pants sound perfect x 

Beccaboo thank you for topping up your orange nail varnish, not long now until your scan & you get to see the twins again x 

Westies thank you for wearing your orange patterned scarf today  how long til you go away, where are you going? I hope the new job is going well x 

Much more I'm so sorry that your friend is struggling so much with her pregnancy  I think the cereal prayer worked! x 

Sarah sorry to hear Pierre was making his presence felt last night but it must be reassuring too  Great that you get to see him again on Wednesday x 

Wildflower the sea prayer was obviously worked!  I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday x 

Maisie do you have any scans coming up? I hope you are starting to feel a bit better x 

Qwerkily I hope the nursing & parenting duties are going well x 

Cara I hope the dr appointment went well & they are able to help dh x 

Nickynack I'm not sure if you are still reading but I hope you are doing ok x 

Snowy I hope you & Lizzie are enjoying all your classes & baby groups x 

Hello to anyone else I might have missed 

    
*


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, That is brilliant news, good work little Olaf! I wouldn't expect nothing less than full orangeness from you today Amy! Take care of yourself during the 2ww - when is test date? Everything crossed this is your time. xx

Hi Smiley, eeek the scan, I just feel so nervous about it the nearer it gets. In a way I wish I had done a private scan before now. I also had another look in JL on Friday, I saw the Buggaboo Donkey but it looked quite big so disregarded it. I shall have a google of it though now you've mentioned it and check out its pros and cons! I still like the Mountain Duet, I just feel like because I'm so short I need something smallish! Double buggies sure make this so much more complicated to decide! haha. 
Hope you intralipids app went/is going well. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy congrats on being pupo, take it easy over the 2ww xx


----------



## Nahla

Beccaboo, the donjey is quite narrow... I had the bugaboo for ds and as soon as he grew out of the babypram he refused to sit in it and I had to buy a bigger one. I recommend Emmaljunga, its big but comfortable... and easy to steer. 

Kalm, be careful to put Ethan into a buggy before he can sit properly, it is not good for his back, even the half sitting position! 

westies, great that you are planning another cycle... 3rd time lucky? I agree that reducing stress and changing meds can make a big difference... 

Amy, congrats on being pupo! fx...... 

Amoeba, in my experience the sizes 9-12 months will last a lot longer than the smaller sizes... ds grew out of the first 5 sizes every 4 weeks and then slowed down a lot

qwerkily, sorry to hear of dhs broken ankle. lots of work for you but he can change nappies and hold lo upright after feed while sitting as well? 

afm: on my way back from Hamburg... I met HIM again and it was great... my parents have taken care of all 3 children for 36 hours. Well, I start to think he may be Mr Right...


----------



## Smileycat

Amy - yay! huge congratulations on being PUPO     All the best for the 2WW    

Beccaboo - sorry If I've confused you hun.  I was really put off by how narrow it was, that said, it is the narrowest twin buggy out there. Even the toy baby they had on display wouldn't fit in it! I've read that once you put their winter clothes on and coat it is too tight and you have to buy extensions for the straps. My DH and I are pretty tall, so we don't want to risk it. The bugaboo is v popular so if they grow out of it we're confident we can sell it and get some money back. 

Nahla - your parents are amazing! You're so lucky to have their support. Pleased the date went well, when will you see him again?

Wildflower - hope you're having a lovely sunny time in Menorca and that Rosie's having lots of fun!

Sarah - Sorry to read you had a bad week last week. Really hope this week is better for you and I'm sure it will be with your 12 week scan coming up - eek! How exciting! I hope it goes well. 

HI to anyone else I've missed, hope you're all keeping well.

AFM, last week was manic, I announced my pregnancy at work and was promptly given a 5 day deadline for a piece of work that would usually take 2 weeks, so it was all hands on deck and long hours  . I was in 2-3 hour meeting with no access to food and felt dizzy a couple of times. I had a meeting with my boss on Friday and said it can't happen again, and reiterated that it is a high risk pregnancy. He's understanding in part, but always compares my pregnancy to his "amazing" wife's and we're all different, and most importantly she wasn't carrying twins.  According to him I should be full of energy by now, but that's not the case. Grrrr!

It was also an upsetting week. Apologies here comes a rant....A lady I work with is struggling to conceive and has been very open about her issues. I'm very private at work, no-one knows what I've been through to get here and when I've taken time off for my laps, myomectomy, IVF appointments etc I've used my hol and have kept quiet about it. My boss was aware of my MMC, but no-one else.  I was sensitive to her feelings and told her in person, she reacted very strongly and admitted that she was struggling to be happy for me because she should be pregnant! I couldn't believe it! She went off sick for the week  (leaving me to cover her work) and now my boss has asked me to keep my pregnancy "low key" around the office so not to upset her.  Of course I will do what I can to keep the peace but after all these years and support I've provided to all the  pregnant ladies in the office it does feel like a slap in the face that I can't celebrate my good news with my colleagues as I should. I feel for her, I really do, but I think she should consider getting professional help. I was in tears after our conversation, perhaps pregnancy hormones, I don't know, but it was such a strong response I was shocked. 

Rant over. Sorry, I had to get it off my chest. 

On a positive note, save for the fatigue which continues in earnest and slight dip in appetite we're doing ok and I'm feeling more positive about this pregnancy. I have my first consultant appointment on Friday which should be interesting when I tell her about my immunes protocol...they don't have a clue!

xx


----------



## Smileycat

Also wanted to say I hope my post didn't offend anyone, if it has, I'd appreciate if you'd let me know


----------



## Amy76

Beccaboo all the nurses were laughing at my orangeness & the embryologist was wearing orange shoes which made me smile   only 2 more sleeps til you get to see the twins x  

Amoeba what time is your scan? So exciting that you get to see jellybean again x  

Nahla great that your parents looked after ds & the twins & your date went well, I really hope he is mr right x  

Smileycat I'm so sorry that work gave you a ridiculous deadline after announcing your pregnancy   I'm also really sorry to hear about your work colleague taking your good news so badly   I think it is really sad that your boss expects you to keep your pregnancy low key after everything you have been through   I wasn't offended by your post although I think you should have left the typo about the Normans in! x  

Just made dp watch frozen!


----------



## Smileycat

Haha! Thanks Amy! I think the embryologist wearing orange shoes is a very good sign. What your plan for the 2ww?  Bet you can't wait to start munching on the avocados- tee hee! X


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, love the embroyogist had orange shoes. Hope that was a sign. Xx

Smiley, don't worry about having confused me! Haha. I think it's good to do as much research on these things and like you I would hopefully be looking to sell it on after I've finished with it too. My other concern is whether it will fit in the car so another thing to measure! 
Sorry your week was a manic one, good you raised it though as you need to think of yourself and the twins now, it is high risk and not everyone's pregnancy is the same like you say. Sorry about the lady you work with too, it was kind of you to think about her feelings. you can't keep your pregnancy low key for the remaining 6 months and you also don't want to be feeling guilty about being pregnant, this is your time and you've been through so much to get here. Perhaps she really is struggling with it by the sounds of it and help is what she needs, I know that I'm an over the moon to know ladies who have struggled end up pregnant with their special babies, because we can relate. Don't let it spoil your special time being pregnant though lovely smiley! Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Nahla, meant to say good on you with meeting up with your new man again. How fab of parents to look after your lo's and that you could do something for yourself for a couple of days. You deserve it. I hope he is your Mr Right. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley I am appalled by the attitude of your work colleagues and manager. Lots of people struggle with infertility etc but that shouldn't be a reason for you to keep it low key, surely she will be faced by other pregnant women during her day/week etc. I know it's hard when someone announces a pregnancy but tbh I've never had time off for it - have had lots of tears over it though. Glad to hear you're feeling positive about your pregnancy though  and hope consultant appointment goes well X 

Nahla yey to meeting him again and hope things continue to flourish between you both xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy congratulations on being PUPO!! Well done Olaf. Take care of yourself, plenty of avocado and Brazil nuts and TLC.  Everything crossed for you. 

Smileycat I'm so sorry to hear about your work situation. It's entirely your decision to keep your struggles private and you shouldn't have to divulge anything you don't want to to 'justify' being so excited about your pregnancy. Equally, being told to keep it on the down low is utterly unfair. You've come so far to get here, had to deal with so much - this is your time to shine and you deserve it. Please don't let anyone dampen it for you. It's sad for your colleague, we've all been in her position, but her struggles are not your fault and as long as you're not flaunting your pregnancy in front of her to cause her pain (which I know you absolutely won't be) you're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## LJH80

Amy yay for nicely thawed Olaf - happy pupo day 🎉🎊🎉🎊🎊🍊🍊🍊🍊

And smiley I am so sorry about your work situation I am a bit in shock!! You are so brave and calm for dealing with this, I would have had to throw a sarcastic comment saying I had been through numerous ivfs and heartache to get your chance and don't appreciate anyone making you feel like you can't enjoy it! Your manager seems wholly inappropriate, I mean the lady may well be struggling but the manager has no excuse. Sorry I just want to rant and rant on your behalf, I hope it gets better lovely xxx


----------



## KALM

Yay Amy! And I loVe that you watched frozen when you got home  fingers and toes crossed that this is your time! 

Smiley and beccaboo.. The double buggy situation sounds tricky but actually I'm thinking you have it a bit easier as there is less choice for double buggies than single ones, so not as many out there to add more confusion to picking one! If either of you can make it to a baby show you can generally pick up good deals then, especially if you go on the Sunday and can take home ex display stuff at the end of the day. Alternatively look out for sales over bank holidays...

Nahla, thanks for your pointer about not going in the buggy too early. It actually reclines a lot and has a baby insert so I'm pretty sure it's ok for him just now on the very laid back setting. They said you could even use it instead of the pram earlier on if you wanted. But i won't use the next two settings up for a while. I'm so excited for you that the new man seems really promising  and how lovely to get 36 hours off.. Marvellous parents you have there!

Smiley, sorry about the work situation  totally rubbish to be told to keep things quiet. I wasn't clear if you told that woman that your journey hadn't been an easy one, or just told her you were expecting? If the latter would it be out of the question to tell her or allude to the fact oF what you've been through? Re the level of work/stress, I found being pregnant really made me just put myself first and say no a lot more and people just had to lump it! Also I realised how much I just sat all day so I made a huge effort to get up and walk/stretch once an hour.

Hi to everyone else, bedtime (hopefully) for me now as feed is done (I went to bed earlier but hadn't fallen asleep yet before the monkey woke up after only 3 hrs asleep!).


----------



## MuchMore2013

Amy yay for Olaf and pupo and orange things!!!!!! 
Now the 2ww and lots of warm hugs for the little snowman  but not so warm that you raise your core temperature of course  
Smiley your post didn't offend me at all and I am so sorry it's got complex at work. I think sometimes people's outbursts are because they do really need to talk about things but are not mature enough to do that in an appropriate way, so they splurge like she did. I suspect you're spot on that she needs to talk it through properly. Maybe it'd help between the two of you if you asked her to tell you her story sometime. It's not that I think you should have to do that if you don't want to ... she was out of order and you'd have every right to steer clear of her ... but if she's unavoidable then maybe it would help things along if she's had chance to tell you her journey as well as you telling her some of yours. 
Amoeba all the best for the scan tomorrow  
Mahla I was really excited to hear about the date in Hamburg  
Hello to everyone else


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba happy birthday     (if I got it wrong & it isn't your birthday today please ignore!!  ) I hope the scan goes well & jellybean behaves & you get some good pictures x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Have a lovely scan day Amoeba!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy it is my birthday - thanks xx 

Can't wait for scan but am feeling rough today! Have just thrown up breakfast yet haven't been sick all pregnancy, also got runs (tmi) so maybe picked up tummy bug 🤔😒 Hoping jellybean is ok X


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Birthday Amoeba,  
Poor you not feeling well though, possibly a tummy bug.  Hope you start to feel better so you can enjoy you day and the scan too. xx

Hi Kalm, Yes true, less choice to pick from! I just look like I will swamped by the buggy whichever I choose! haha Hope Ethan didn't cause you too much trouble sleeping last night and you got a few hours in. xx

Lillie, I hope all was okay yesterday.   xx

Amy, Hope you feel all lovely inside knowing you are pupo. I always think its a nice feeling at that point. xx

Smiley, I had a dream last night and you were in it. I found out you worked in my office but I didn't know who you were, I tried to find you and then when I did I asked if you were Smileycat and everyone looked to think who! I then asked if you had tried this new dry shampoo I had in my bag. It was very odd! xx

Have lovely days everyone xx


----------



## Smileycat

Happy happy birthday Amoeba!     So sorry you're unwell today, hope it improves so that you can enjoy your scan and birthday celebrations!

Amy - enjoy your first day in the PUPO bubble lovely. 

Beccaboo - lol what a strange dream! It did make me think they it would be good to arrange a cc meet up at some point. 

Thanks for your guidance and wise words as always. Just found out that she has been signed off work for 2 weeks and now I'm left to cover her work. Sigh. It feels like I'm in a no win situation, so I will keep my distance. I'll listen if  she wants to talk however I won't be disclosing my journey,  partly because she's not known for being discreet, but also I shouldn't need to justify my happiness. I was raised to be kind because everyone is fighting a battle you know nothing about it. I wish more people would think that way.

Anyway enough about me. Have a lovely day!
X


----------



## KALM

Amoeba! Hope you are feeling better soon and the scan goes well.

Smiley, oh no, saddled with more work?  maybe when she's back you can tell her you have a good friend who has struggled with getting pg and has had treatment (I.e all of us!).. If she feels you have an understanding of what she is going through (without knowing it's also you) then it might help? Alternatively keeping your distance as you say may be the best approach.

Funny dream Beccaboo! Have you actually tried a new dry shampoo lately? I was having odd dreams last night.. Like I was burning down someone's barn with some other people and then making a run for it and feeling panicked we would get caught! I think it's my mind processing the tv I've been watching!

Ethan didn't have a great sleep, not awful but not the best and he didn't have as long a nap this morning either, so I've a feeling it's going to be a long day for me. We have nothing planned either which doesn't help. Have a gardener here today re-turfing the back lawn which we've been meaning to do since we moved in (over 3 years ago!). It was mostly weed and a bit just with black plastic on that I think previous owners were going to put gravel on or something. I'm excited for it getting done! DP is WFH today as he pranged his fancy car on the way to work this morning  someone went to pull out at a roundabout and then braked and he went into back of them. Their car was hardly damaged but his wasn't looking too good. Not a happy day for him.. But that's what insurance is for I guess.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Kalm sorry to hear about dh's car   very annoying but at least no one was hurt, I hope it gets sorted on the insurance soon   I hope the gardening goes well so you have a nice lawn to sit out & play on as ethan gets a bit older   I think dp was doing some special watching of frozen with his eyes closed! x  

Smileycat I can't believe your boss thinks it is acceptable for you to have to take on extra work to cover for your colleague at the moment or to expect you to keep your good news low key!   you definitely don't need to justify your happiness to anyone x  

Beccaboo your dream was a bit crazy, are you still on any meds?!   sorry I got yours & sarah's scan days mixed up yesterday, only 2 more sleeps until your scan now x  

Amoeba sorry to hear you were feeling rubbish this morning   I hope you are feeling better now & the scan goes/has gone well x    

Sarah only one more sleep until you get to see pierre again! x  

Muchmore how is the poncho going? are you watching sewing bee? mum & I are making a top out of some pattered orange material I got at the weekend, we are copying the style of one I have from topshop which I like so we're having to wing it a bit!   I hope you are doing ok x  

Ljh I hope you are managing to sleep a bit better this week   not too many weeks before you head back to spain x  

Lillie I hope you & olaf are both good, when are the exams? I hope the studying is going well x  

Hello to everyone else  

I had some brazil nuts for breakfast & am building up to having some avocado tonight!


----------



## Beccaboo

Amy, I'm having really strange dreams lately and really vivid ones! I am still on the crinone gel and the pessaries so maybe its that! haha. Actually Im weaning off those this week, using up my last ones and taking one every other day. I'm glad to be finishing them but actually I quite nervous stopping the progesterone support after taking it all this time, I know my body will be producing it now though. I presume you are on the lovely crinone too now, hope you are getting you 15/20 mins walks in afterwards! Good work on the brazils and advocado, let us know if it goes down well! xx

Kalm, no dry shampoo bought so that was really strange. Your dream sounds stranger than mine! haha. Sorry to hear DP pranged his nice car, glad he was ok though and nothing serious other than the dented car maybe! Hope you get it sorted with the insurance soon. How's the new turf looking? I can imagine a lovely lawn with a kiddies slide or a swing on it for when Ethan is older! xx

Smiley, yes a meet of the CC's would be fun at some point. We have come through over a year of being CC's now and what a lovely board of CC friends we have become. xx

Hi Amoeba, Hope you are enjoying your birthday after the not so good start with breakfast. xx

Wildflower, When do you travel home? Is your holiday a week or two. Hope you are having a lovely time still and Rose is making lots of sandcastles on the beach. Have you managed to wear your Kaftan? xx

Hi everyone else. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one as about to head out for food - only hoping I can eat as so far today, since sickness this morning, I've had 2 bananas as don't feel like eating but am starving! Scan went well jellybean is weighing in at 2lb12oz and consultant happy with all his measurements...he was still a tinker for scan though as every time she tried to take a measurement he would move. Only hoping he behaves when go for 4d scan 🤔 Xx


Hope everyone is doing ok and I promise to catch up properly later xxxx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....

amoeba glad ur scan went well huni an a very happy birthday!! I hope u are feeling better xx

smiley I am sorry about ur work situation an honestly don't think that is right what ur employer has asked u to do! as we all know on this thread people's lives carry on an as u said we don't know what battles everyone is facing...after all u hav been through u shud be able to shout it from the roof top if u want!! in relation  to the clexane I am black an blue an my skin seems to have become acustomed to the needles so they seem blunt!! 

Amy how are u PUPO lady? little Olaf is melting nicely as ur worth melting For! he is making his new home! don't 4get to keep ur feet warm! I also make dh watch frozen...I do go a step further in that I make him watch the sing along version!! 

beccaboo how are u hun is ur scan tomorrow? eeek exiting an anxious all rolled into 1 is prob how ur feeling!

kalm sorry Ethan isn't sleeping great an sorry about dh car...that is all u can be doing with right now!

westies hope ur OK huni an forming a plan xx


wildflower I am so very jealous of ur holiday right now haha hope ur havin fun and Rose to!..

muchmore sorry to hear about ur friend hun it sounds awful 

lhj not long until ur treatment holiday...hasn't the time just flown by? 

Sarah eeekkkkkk scan day tomorrow...hoping a Pierre is on top form for u!!

snowy hope u an lizzie are OK?

nahla great news on the dating front! hope ur parents managed with ur cherubs whilst u were away!

hello to anyone I've missed...I have been reading along but haven't been tired recently an very busy!!

after my scan last week the clinic discharged me so I didn't hav my scan yesterday (although I wud hav loved it) I spent lots of time debating having a private scan but we don't hav anywhere local an hav come to th3 decision to just let things be...what will b will b an no matter how many scan I hav it won't change the outcome!

I have my midwife apt on 2nd June an my obstetric haematologist appointment in leeds on 5th July...hoping somewhere in between I hav my 12 week scan!!

I have some busy weekends coming up with meadowhell on Saturday an the following weekend my sisters hen shortly followed by exams so hoping I keep busy enough to stop googling everything an reading all the horror/bad stories about early losses etc! I think I hav lost the plot!! 

the clinic also gave me a EDD of 31st Dec! we are going to have a bday this year   x


----------



## Amy76

Amoeba great that the scan went well, such a fab birthday present to get to see jellybean wriggling around   I hope you had a nice meal out & managed to find something that you fancied eating x   


Beccaboo did you use to have vivid dreams before you were pregnant? It seems like an odd symptom   another milestone weaning yourself off the progesterone   I'm currently on 5 progynova/day, cyclogest in the morning & evening, crinone at lunchtime & the fragmin injection around 7:30pm!   Are you off work from Thursday? How long are you off for? Do you have anything planned or will you be relaxing? x   


Sarah I hope your scan goes well tomorrow & Pierre is on good form x   


Lillie I love that you made dh watch the singalong version of frozen   I hope the studying is going well   it sounds like you & Olaf have lots on to keep you busy whilst you wait for your early scan x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Beccaboo

Amoeba, I'm glad jelly bean is ok and the scan went well. I hope youve been able to enjoy your meal tonight. Xx

Hi Lillie, my scan is Thursday, nice and early at 8:30. 2 more sleeps. Feeling all ok thanks. Aww shame you didn't get another cheeky scan in with the clinic but I'm sure all is fine, like you say, we could have all these scans but it doesn't change any outcome, I guess its reassurance. We have to try and relax, easier said than done I most definitely know! Like you, why do we read the bad horror stories, I am terrible for doing that and it doesn't help. Let's stay away from google hey! Glad you are well and take it easy during your busy weekends. Eeek a 31st December baby, how fab is that! Xx

Amy, no I didn't, maybe it's a pregnancy thing?? Strange. You are on a lot of meds still, glad the clinic have got you covered. Yes, scan in the morning and then I'm not back to work until next Wednesday. Anniversary Friday so heading out to southwold for the day, then just see how it goes the other days, prob some days out to coast depending on weather. Can't wait. Are you taking any time out during your 2ww? 

Sarah, good luck for that 12 week scan tomorrow. A big milestone. Can't wait to hear how you get on. Got everything crossed all is fine with little Pierre. Xx


----------



## lillieb87

Haha it is def reassuring beccaboo....but I'm my case only for a day   I wud want them daily!! maybe I may purchase a doppler if am lucky enough to get to 12 weeks! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie I have midwife on 2nd June too 😊 Gutted you didn't get to have scan yesterday but that 12w scan will be all the more special with the break in between xxx

Beccaboo such a strange dream to have had! Can't wait to hear update on twins, on Thursday xx

Sarah good luck for your 12w scan tomorrow and looking forward to updates on Pierre xx

Kalm sorry to hear Ethan didn't have a good night, hopefully tonight is better. And hope the damage to dh car isn't too severe xx

Amy well done on the nuts and avocado. Xx 

Well ahd some chicken and chips, which so far has stayed down and I don't feel particularly sick. Maybe tomorrow I will keep dairy to a minimum (as I've done since sickness) and hopefully I'll be ok. Have had a great birthday, despite being in hopsital for almost 2 hours seeing different consultants but seeing jellybean certainly made up for it. Also managed to convince them to do the 28w bloods as not seeing midwife until 29, due to time off work issues...and also to do by diabetic blood tests too so saves me going to the gp surgery to get them done. Anyway am knackered so off to bed. Xxx


----------



## wildflower

Just about to catch our flight home, we've had a lovely holiday. Just wanted to say congratulations to Amy, yeah for being PUPO! Go Olaf! Xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Thanks wildflower, I'm so glad you had a lovely holiday    you will have to let us know what you decided to do about the new job when you get chance   I hope you have a good flight home x  

Sarah I hope the scan goes well today & pierre is on good form x  

Lillie hopefully you will get a date through soon for your next scan, I imagine olaf will have grown quite a bit by then which will be nice for you to see x  

Beccaboo compared to the sickness you had early on vivid dreams seems like an ok symptom   it is a bit of a struggle remembering when I am meant to take everything!   only one more sleep until your scan now x  

Amoeba I'm pleased you had a great birthday, I hope you are feeling better today x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I managed to eat half an avocado after drinking the beetroot juice last night, I put pizza express dressing on it to take the taste away but still struggled with the sliminess!


----------



## Smileycat

Kalm - thats a shame about your DP's car but pleased no -one was hurt, it is such a pain dealing with insurers etc! Hope the garden is looking fab. Fx Ethan had a nap today so mummy could catch up on some much needed sleep. How are you getting on with Grey's Anatomy btw?

Sarah - looking forward to your scan update!

Amoeba -yay! I'm so pleased your scan went well yesterday. When are you having the 4d scan? Are you feeling a bit better today?

Lillie - Aw! How cool if Olaf is a new year's baby! The bruising from the clexane is easing up for me now that I'm massaging with stretch mark cream, might be worth a try? Nasty needles!  btw do you have a baby bond near you for a cheeky private scan? They have branches nationwide, or as you say, you could buy a doppler. You have a few busy weeks coming so I hope you are finding time to rest hun.

Beccaboo -Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.  I know how I feel the night before a scan and so I hope you're ok. It is an exciting time and important milestone. I bet you can't wait to see your twins! It will be nice to have a few days with your DH too. 

Wildflower - Hope you all had a fab hol and safe fight home.

Amy - Yay for eating an avocado. It is lovely mashed on toast with some chilli flakes and a squeeze of lemon - yum! Try it! Sending positive orangey vibes to you and Olaf. Hope you're keeping your feet warm, and having lots of warming foods. Every little helps! ;-)

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM, I managed to get some help from my team at work which is a huge relief. I've also booked some time off work and we're looking to book a last min baby moon early June. Maybe Greece or Cyprus - Can't wait!
xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sarah hope scan went well today xx

Beccaboo good luck for tomorrow's scan xx

Smiley 4d scan is on 28th May ☺. Glad you managed to get help at work and yey to a babymoon in the sun xx

Amy with you on sliminess of avocado, glad the dressing helped a bit though xx

Wildflower hope you got home safe and had a fab holiday xx

Hi to all the CCs  hope you're all doing ok xxx

AFM am feeling much better today. Handed in form at work for time off for next antenatal - will be my last form as the following appointment will be when I'm on maternity - scary that I only have  5w2d of work left (not including the half term holiday) 😱😱😱 xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Evening CCs just a very quick message from me - I had my AMH repeated last week and have been feeling VERY nervous about it worrying that it would have dropped off since last time (measured in August 2013 just before our first cycle!). Had the result back today and it's actually better than before at 25.6! Wahoo! That's a real relief and I'm feeling more positive about our next cycle. Hoping third fresh (even if it is our 6th cycle!) is lucky for us. Will check up on you at the weekend. Work is flat out at the moment and although I'm really enjoying it, it's really long hours xx


----------



## Amy76

Westies great news on your amh x  

Amoeba good that you are feeling better, exciting that you only have just over 5 weeks of work left with the half term to break think up x  

Smileycat I might try the mashed avocado, I think I struggle as much with the texture as the taste!   I have been wearing thick socks & furry boots so hopefully that will help   great that you have had some help at work & might get away for a baby moon soon x  

Wildflower I hope you had a good journey home x  

Sarah I hope the scan went well x  

Beccaboo I hope the scan goes well tomorrow & that the twins are on good form x


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one from me to say hello 

sorry I can't get on here more I am just so busy at the moment

Amy, congratulations on being PUPO!  I am keeping everything crossed for you. I might even look out my orange pants and wear them in solidarity. 

Westies that is really good news about your AMH. I was successful on my third fresh cycle so I am passing on my lucky vibes to you!

Lillie that is very exciting, a new year's eve baby!

Hope everyone else is doing ok sorry not to do more of a proper catch up xxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Very brief message to let you all know our scan went well today, Pierre was wide awake, wiggling and rolling around. Very relieved! At my mum's tonight so will catch up with everyone's news ASAP.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Evening all!
A quick one from me ... Just checking in to say hello as its been a crazy busy time and I'm getting to bed way too late again!
But must just say:
Hooray Sarah and amoeba for great scans. 
Beccavoo all the best for tomorrow. 
And Amy ... Oh my, thank you soooo much for the reminder about the Sewing Bee! I am a total fan but had forgotten it was starting. Must set up the sky box for it tomorrow and I player the first episode  
I love the sound of the orange top. 
Night all


----------



## KALM

Hi CC's.
So glad your scans were all fine Amoeba and Sarah  happy vibes for yours tomorrow Beccaboo!
Lillie, lovely to hear from you, and you are right that what will be will be! Hopefully all the busy plans will help see you through to the next scan, but do rest up too! So exciting yours will likely also be a 2016 baby  (unless a late one like Ethan was!) 
Westies, fab news on your AMH!
Smiley, I just watched the Jackson and April episode.. That was pretty sad but I thought they did it sensitively. 
Muchmore, is your DH a night owl like you are? 
Amy, well done for forcing down the avocado. I get that they might seem slimy. I think more so if they are very ripe. I like cut up in a big salad with a vinaigrette dressing. 
Hope being home again isn't too bad after your hols wildflower.
Hi to everyone else.
AFM, garden new turf is looking good  didn't have to water it today with all the rain we had! It was a long old day for us being stuck indoors.. Hours inside alone with a baby go slowly! He did thankfully have good naps in the morning where I slept too. Couldn't have got through the day energy wise without that. In laws come this afternoon until Monday.. Exciting for them as only 2nd time they will have seen little one. I am happy for them and my DP but am feeling like a bit of an awful person as I'm also dreading it. They can be hard work and I know they will want to pack 3 months of missed grandson attention into 3 days  is it bad of me to feel this way? My own parents are relaxing to have here for me and I don't feel like I have to do anything as they will Take care of themselves and us if needed and cook and clean and look after Ethan to let me sleep... but with DP's they will want to be helpful but aren't, and it's not relaxing, and I feel like I have to do more and I struggle with my energy levels on sleep deprivation anyway! Sigh..


----------



## lillieb87

beccaboo good luck for ur scan 2day huni x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo can't wait to hear update after your scan today xx

Sarah great news on pierre's scan xx

Westies great news on amh levels - I could only dream to have amh that high xx

Maisie hope you're doing ok and he sickness has settled down xx

Kalm good to hear garden is done and yey to not needing to water it, I felt the rain yesterday cleared the air a bit so not as muggy. Glad Ethan managed some naps during the day so you could also catch up on some much needed sleep. Hope the in laws aren't too bad over the weekend and actually help you out xxx

Hi to all the CCs and hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Smileycat

Sarah - great news on your scan. 

Beccaboo - good luck! I look forward to reading  your update. 

Westies - that must be a relief. That is a fantastic result and at least gives you an extra boost ahead of your next cycle. 

Kalm - ah yes! The Japril story was handled well.  As for the in laws, I sympathise as mine are the same . After 10 years they still expect to be treated as guests and by contrast my parents are very self sufficient.  Can your DP have a word with them and say you're really looking forward to their visit as you would appreciate their help., e.g making their own cups of tea helping with dinner, looking after Ethan whilst you have a nap. Sometimes you just have to give a big hint or be direct to stay sane.  On the plus side at least it's only 3 days! 

Have a great day cc's!
Xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi everyone!

I finally have some time so will attempt some personals.

Amy: belated orrangy congrats on being pupo!

Sarah and Amoeba: yay for good scans.

Good luck Becaboo!

Kalm I hope it goes ok with the in laws.

Muchmore I really enjoy the sewing bee. My favourite is the alteration challenge as that's the kind of thing I like doing. Wouldn't like the time restraint though, I love to tinker on a project for days!

Maisie hope you're doing ok and not too busy.

Westies great amh results!

Big hello to everyone I have missed.

Afm I have had an adventure over the past few days! Wednesday morning I went to work at 9am and worked through till 10pm. During the shift one of the clients was taken ill and they were waiting for the Dr when I left. As I live near and was not rostered on for today I said they could call me if he had to go to hospital so I could help with cover. I'd been home half an hour when I got the call so I went back in. I ended up going to hospital with him in an ambulance and had to stay awake all night. It was a long long night. I was finally relieved by my colleague at 9am this morning meaning I'd worked for 24hrs without any sleep! I'm still expected to work the rest of my hours as planned this week so having a pyjama day today! I also have quite a heavy cold which is making me feel miserable. I was supposed to be going to the dentist today for the first time in years but after all that I cancelled the appointment. I'm dental phobic but have had toothache for a while so have to be brave. But today I'm good for nothing.
To top it all af came today! That means I need to phone clinic today to get meds for next fet, rest up first!


----------



## LJH80

Ameoba – glad you had a nice birthday and got to see Jellybean again  glad you are feeling better…and 5 weeks of work left sounds amazing, I cant believe how quickly its all going 

Wildflower – welcome home, glad you had a lovely time. Its always a little bit nice to be home isn’t it? Even though 2 days later you are ready to go again 

Amy well done of the Avocado eating AND beet juice – I LOVE avocados but cant say I would be fan of the juice

Smiley – I’m sooo glad you have finally got some help at work and babymoon sounds like a fab idea….Ive only been to Greece once but thought it was absolutely beautiful 

Westies – WOOHOO on great AMH results, I get confused with the figures as mine was always measured at 1.5 which I know is low but I think there are 2 types of measurement, so glad you are feeling great about 3rd Fresh, have you decided when you will start? Hopefully we can cycle and get our BFPS together  I have a good feeling for both of us this time.

Sarah – fab news from scan, nice to see Pierre was on his wriggly best form 

Beccaboo did you have a scan today? are the twins doing well?

Maisie – Hello 

Lillie – NYE baby, how exciting. It must feel amazing to think your baby will be born this year…if on time

Muchmore – hello to you 

KALM –I know exactly how you feel, when my family come I am so relaxed and generally chilled with them being there but with DH family even though they are super lovely they wouldn’t ever get themselves anything or make tea etc (mainly cause I think it’s different for girls families) so I am on super hostess duties and I have in laws plus sister in law and nephew this weekend. I’ve told Daniel he needs to up his game with helping out and offering cups of tea and keeping it tidy!!! Also they announced last night they are setting off at 1.30 tomorrow meaning they will arrive at 4…2 hrs before we get home so they will be waiting when we arrive home…I am someone who needs a few minutes to chill after work arrrgghhhh so tonight I have my other Nephews staying and will need to change beds before I go to work tomorrow and drop Nephews back at their house (I leave at 6.45!!!) Daniel says do it when they arrive but that’s just super stressful to me (OCD) oh and my brother has been visiting since Monday and went home today and my mum and nan are coming next Thursday to Monday..I know I don’t have a baby to add to the drama but my mind is almost exploding hahah

Cara I’m not sure that working all your hours after pulling a 24hr shift is appropriate, surely you are owed some time back…do you get paid extra for that! But good that AF came and you can request your meds. Make sure you rest up xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,

Just a quick one, I'm on my phone so not as easy doing personals, sorry. 
Scan today was all fine, twins were wriggling around being very active, all
measuring to dates. So relived and happy all is well. DH is super pleased too.  
This is the best anniversary pressie.  xx


----------



## Smileycat

whoop whoop congrats again Beccaboo!    that is fantastic news and as you say a great anniversary pressie and start to your break with your DH. I really hope you can relax a bit more now. 

Cara - honey, what  a long shift! Bless you! I agree with LJH, surely you can get some time in lieu. Rest well. Exciting that you will be cycling again soon  

LJH - I feel for you, you will have a busy few days ahead.My mind almost exploded reading your post!  Really hope your DH helps to share the burden and that you manage to have some quality time with your nephews and rest of your family.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news beccaboo xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies, right I've caught up on the latest posts. 

Hi amoeba, wow 5weeks ish left at work, not long at all. Bet you can't wait for your 4d scan, bet that wil be amazing. Xx

Hi Westies, glad your AMH got checked and was better than last time you had it checked. That's great. Compared to mine...5! Haha. I'm glad you can start your fresh on that positive. It was 3rd time lucky for me so hoping the same for you. Xx

Hi kalm, glad the garden got done and it got a water too. Our garden is decked and my mum came round to do all my pots last weekend, so have lovely flowers potted for the summer now! Hope things don't get too stressful for you with the inlaws coming to stay. Mine tend to pop round unannounced and end up staying for hours. DH doesn't do much chatting so I feel too like I'm having to entertain. Last time they came unannounced I was in my pj's on a Sunday afternoon feeling rough with the morning sickness, they didn't leave for ages and I was starving and wanted to eat! Xx

Ljh, you sound mega busy too with the entertaining! It's hard work isn't it being hostess and tiring. Just think, soon it will just be you and DH chilling in Spain between treatment. Xx

Hi Sarah, loved your pic on social media of little A and your scan. How creative you are, it was fab. So glad everything is all ok for you and youve met another milestone. When is your edd? Xx

Hi smiley, thank you, I'm going to try and relax now! Hehe. I booked my midwife app today but she was fully booked at 16 weeks so will see her at 17. I think that will be ok won't it? How are you? How's work? I'm glad you've had some help, that's good for you and booking a baby moon sounds a great idea, especially if you are having a stressful time with the job. Xx

Hi Cara, poor you, that's sounds a very tiring shift indeed. You need to make sure you rest up and glad to hear a pj day was in order! How is your toothache, is it still giving you grief? Hope you get it sorted soon, especially before your camping trip so you can enjoy your break away. Take it easy lovely and look after yourself. Xx

Hi Amy, sounds like you are doing everything right on PUPO stage. How was the mashed advocado? Like smiley, I love it on toast too with a poached egg on top. Or make some guacamole out of it? I am impressed by your dedication with trying to eat all the things you don't like. Xx

Hi Maisie, hope you are doing ok and managing that sickness of yours. Xx

Hi wildflower, I presume you are home now. Hope you had a lovely break. Have you decided what to do regarding job? Hope the hol has helped you to think about it and decide what's best for you. Xx

Hi nickynack, if you are still reading, I'm still thinking of you and hope you are ok. Xx

Hi muchmore, hope you got a good nights sleep after being so crazy busy. We are nearing the weekend so hope you have a couple of days off to chill. Xx

Snowy, how are you? How's Lizzie? Was it you that said you signed up to nct courses? Did you find them good?

Hi Lillie, hope everything still well with you and you are looking forward to a busy weekend, did you say it was celebrating a hen do this weekend? 

Hi Nahla, hope you are still in contact with your man. Any plans on when you see him
next? How are the twins and DS, is he still being really helpful? Xx

Hello everyone I may have missed. I'm still on my phone doing personals so sorry for any 'Ljh typos'! Hehe xx

As I said earlier, scan all good. Considering appointment was 8:30 we left the hospital at 11:15! I had the scan, then had to wait for the consultant to run through bit and pieces with me, then I had to book in all my ultrasound and clinic appointments, then had bloods, then I had to go to the hospital pharmacy as I've been put on baby aspirin to help with preventing preeclampsia, something that can affect twin pregnancies a little higher than singleton, aspirin known to help. Smiley, were you put on aspirin? Went out for lunch with my parents who are super excited then had a snooze at home! I hardly slept last night before scan, my brain wouldn't switch off! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo I'm on baby aspirin and have been since 12w to prevent preeclampsia. Get used to long appointments..lol mine on Tuesday was scan at 2pm then consultant but didn't leave hospital until almost 4! Worked out I only have 26 actual working days to go 😱 Not including weekends/holiday etc and today found out how much I'm to be paid during maternity leave; it all seems to have come round so quickly xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi Beccaboo - I am so excited for you! The night before a scan is awful and so I hope you sleep well tonight and have happy dreams  I'm on clexane injections to prevent blood clotting. Would much prefer aspirin though! The clexane needles are blunt and leave bruises. I must keep reminding myself that it will be worth it. Enjoy the scan/anniversary celebrations. 17 weeks will be fine for your m/w appointment given that you saw the consultant today. That was a relatively quick appointment. I have a consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon and expect I'll be there for 4 hours... I'm feeling much better about work now that I have a holiday to look forward to   xx

Amoeba - I am sure you are counting the days! At least it will be broken up by the school holidays so that you have more time to rest.x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Maisie sorry to hear you are so busy, I hope the sickness is getting better & you are getting some chance to rest too   orange knickers are always appreciated! x  

Sarah great that the scan went well, it must have been nice to see Pierre again x  

Muchmore I hope you have the weekend off so you can catch up on sleep   how is the poncho coming on or have you been too busy to get anymore done on it? x  

Kalm I ended up having the avocado cut up with salad leaves, sugar snap peas & sweet red peppers & dressing tonight, the ripe ones definitely seem more slimy!   great that the lawn looks good   sorry to hear you are not looking forwards to the in laws coming   I hope they surprise you by being more helpful now that you have your hands full with Ethan to look after & you don't have to be in hostess mode x  

Lillie I hope the studying is going well, you have been able to step away from scary stories on dr Google & you have a nice weekend x   

Cara it sounds like you had an even crazier time at work than normal!   I hope you client is better now & that you manage to get the dentist appointment rescheduled & your meds sorted x  

Ljh I really don't recommend the beetroot juice!   I can't see what there is to love about avocados, I think the sliminess is an issue in my head, a bit like I imagine bananas might be slimy!   I hope you have had a nice time with your nephews this evening   it sounds like you have a very busy weekend! What would happen if you didn't make the inlaws tea? would they eventually make it themselves? I hope it goes well, it sounds like it's probably a good thing I don't have inlaws! x  

Beccaboo fantastic news that your scan went well & the twins were both very active   I bet your parents are so excited   I will try the mashed avocado tomorrow, I had home made cheese flan tonight with salad so just added the avocado to that tonight, I won't miss them when the 2ww is over!   happy anniversary   I hope you have a fab day out tomorrow x  

Amoeba hooray for having only 26 working days left x  

Smileycat have you managed to find a nice holiday yet? I hope you are getting plenty of help at work   are your clexane needles pre-filled ones? I am on fragmin & the needles really seem difficult to get in but I don't know if it's just me being rubbish, I have an area about 2cm square where I seem to be able to inject but it is getting quite bruised now! x  

Wildflower are you back at work now? What did you decide about the job? I hope whatever you decided it works for you & your family & makes you happy x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi lovely ladies,

Congrats on being PUPO Amy. Hopefully little Olaf is snuggled in. Perhaps you could just bake the avocado into cookies or cakes. That should make them taste much better! Add butter and sugar to anything and it becomes yummy. I think you can also put beetroot in brownies. 

Lillie - how lovely that you're having a New Year baby. Sorry you didn't get your scan. I had a Doppler and found it really reassuring.

Smiley - a babymoon is a great idea. Will be great to relax and enjoy your freedom before 2 become 4! We're going on our first holiday with Lizzie in a month and it will be so different to previous holidays. Really looking forward to it though.
Pity your colleague behaved so badly. We've all felt bad when others announced pregnancies but I'm sure we all have just put on a brave face and pretended to be happy for people. That's really what she should have done.

Sarah and Beccaboo - great that your scans have gone well and I enjoyed seeing the pics on social media

Beccaboo - I did NCT and it was really good, not because of the stuff we learnt but because of the people I met. It's been so great to meet other mums with babies the same age. We meet in the pub for lunch once a week. I think they also have special courses for multiple pregnancies.
I also did some of the NHS antenatal classes but they weren't as good. Also there were a lot of very young mums there. At NCT the ladies are all my age or older and we just have lots more in common. One of the other girls even did IVF.

Kalm - hope you're getting a bit more sleep. The lack of sleep really wears you down doesn't it. Hopefully you'll get some longer stretches at night soon. I've got black out blinds in our room which seems to have really helped L sleep better. I guess we're lucky as she's quite a good night sleeper - she's just terrible at day naps and quite high maintenance during the day!

AFM - Jason Donovan was brilliant and it was really good to have some time with friends where I could just chat without worrying about Lizzie. DH was fine looking after her.
DH has been away all week with work. It's a bit lonely without him but I've coped ok. Mum came for a few days to keep me company but I can't wait for him to get back on Saturday.

Lizzie and I still getting on fine. She loves her swimming lessons although she had a major meltdown after yesterday's class. She was so beside herself another mum had to help me by holding her whole I got dressed. No idea what was wrong but she was better as soon as we got back to the car.
She kindly let me do a Pilates class today. She lay happily in the baby gym for a whole hour. This is unheard of. She usually needs to be picked up after a few minutes on her own.


----------



## IloveWesties

A couple of people have made comments about my AMH vs. their lower results. Just to remind you that I have PCO with an AFC of around 40 an AMH of my level isn't fantastic and you'd expect it to be higher. Having PCO also brings with it a whole host of other issues including potential low egg quality (producing lots of eggs but not always the best quality) so need to be very careful during stims to hit the right balance. Since my first AMH test I've read a few stories of women in similar situations whose AMH suddenly drops off and I was concerned that may have happened to me, which is why I was reassured by my result as I'm in no worse place than before my first cycle. Hope that explains things and makes sense!

Beccaboo - fab news on your scan, I'm glad all three of you are doing OK  x

Amy - congratulations on being PUPO! I hope the dreaded 2WW is being kind to you. When do you test? x

LJH - I hope so honey, for both of us   I'm not sure where we're going to cycle yet so not sure of dates. We have an appointment with Oxford Fertility Unit next month to discuss their Advanced PGS technique as I'm keen to speak with someone who is pro (two consultants I've spoken with - CRGW and the recurrent miscarriage clonic in Coventry) are against, so we can get an opposing view and then weigh up the pros and cons in our minds. The appointment is just before we go on holiday, so we can mull things over and make a decision while we're away. If we decide to stick with our current clinic (and not to PGS) then I'll be starting meds on my next cycle which should be immediately after our return from holiday at the end of June x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of detailed personals. I'm working really long hours at the moment, so having to skim read posts to try and keep up x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Westies have you decided where to go on holiday (can't remember if you've already said😖) hopefully OFU will give you some answers/guidance about the pgs and then it gives you and dh time to consider everything whilst relaxing on holiday....and the end of June isn't that far away 😊😊 xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smileycat I hope your consultant appointment goes well today x  

Beccaboo was it your anniversary today? if so happy anniversary   I hope you have a lovely day out & are able to relax a bit having seen the twins were doing well yesterday x  

Westies I think everyone is happy for you that you were pleased with your amh result   amoeba & beccaboo are great examples of ladies who have had success despite lower amh levels x   

Snowy I feel like adding avocado to a cake might just ruin the cake for me, even if I can't taste it I will know it's there!   I'm pleased you had a great time at the concert   it sounds like you are coping really well with dh being away, only one more sleep until he's home x  

Amoeba did you hear anymore about going back to work part time at the school you are at now? I hope the maternity leave pay will be enough for you & jellybean x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy currently the school can only offer me 0.4 of a timetable but I need 0.8 to be able to afford financially...things may change and they have until 1st October to come up with the extra days (they know this, so I can give notice to agency) otherwise it will be agency work. I may start applying for permanent positions from September to start in January and just do supply between oct and Xmas. As for maternity pay I will manage July & August as that's when I get 90% but when I drop to 139/week it's not enough but I do have some redundancy money left that will cover the rest but that will run out at end oct/mid Nov 😒

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## wildflower

Hi Everyone!

Amy - how are you doing? I hope you feel well and no more problems with the progyna(sp?). I love avacado so much! Guacamole might help - it changes the texture and you can add lots of spice to change the flavour as well. Are you chomping on brazil nuts too?
Thanks for asking about my job decision - i decided to take the new job. I've had to tell everyone I'm resigning over the last couple of days since I've been back from holiday. I've found it a bit difficult and it has made me worry about my decision all over again! I just hope that once I've started the new job it will work out for the best. My notice period is ages though so I don't actually change jobs until August!

Beccaboo - so pleased for your scan and this wonderful anniversary present, how beautiful! Your picture on social media is just lovely. Two amazing babies, how brilliant 

Sarah - woop for your scan pic of Pierre too! Your pictures of A and the scan are just adorable. He is such a cutie.

Westies - brilliant AMH score! I didn't even know that AMH could go up so that seems amazing. 

Smiley - such a good idea to book a babymoon, have fun choosing somewhere! I'm excited that in just over a week I get to go on our much delayed babymoon. We booked a weekend at a hotel in the cotswolds that we then couldn't make it to because of me being admitted to hospital with placenta previa. Four years later we finally get to go! Yay!

Ameoba - thats good you have details on your maternity pay already so you can do the sums. Remember you can sign up for child benefit too! Fix weeks to go is so soon, it will fly past 

Snowy - good to hear from you, it sounds like Lizzie is doing really well x

KALM - really hope your weekend with the in-laws is ok. Is there any chance you can leave Ethan with DH and them for a few hours and maybe just go for a swim or a walk to enjoy a bit of time to yourself? Make sure you delegate jobs to them and get them to do some work! Hope it goes ok xxx

LJH - thanks, I really loved holiday but I agree I so love getting home too. I actually even just loved walking in to our lush rained-on damp garden, so green and fresh! Menorca was beautiful but I just love how green the UK is.
I hope all your hosting goes well 

Cara - I hope you get a bit of a rest after your crazy long shift! And also - get yourself to the dentist chick!

Muchmore - I love the sewing bee, I'm looking forward to catching up.

afm - we had such a lovely break. Menorca was perfect for us. After almost four years I think we have finally got our heads around the idea that holidays with a kid are for memory making rather than for rest. So we didn't have any dissapointments when our expectations weren't met! It was a full on busy time but so much fun. 
I had yet another moment when the tears got me - af was partly to blame but also just quite emotional about the arrival of another baby. I so wish I could just deal with these feelings and that they would go away, it does my head in that every future month for - I don't know how long, years? - I'm going to feel sad about not being able to give Rose a sibling. Anyway, af is almost over now so I'm feeling positive again, hoping to get in to my damp green garden for some weeding tonight!

hugs all round
xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello all, 

Hi wildflower, glad you made a decision with your job and got a while yet to do a handover before you leave. Glad you enjoyed the holiday. Sorry you had some teary moments, it always difficult to hear arrivals of new babies especially as I know you would love a sibling for Rose. You probably are dealing with the feelings more than you realise it's just some days these things hit us harder than others. Big hugs. Hope you enjoyed some weeding in the garden! Xx

Hi amoeba, hope school comes come with a plan to give you the extra days you need. A lot can happen between now and then and things always have a way of working themselves out. I was also looking at my maternity options at work, like you I get 90% pay for 3 months then down to the statutory maternity pay of £139. I intend to take a year off so no pay the last 3 months.  
So you are on aspirin too, i never realised they prescribed it to prevent preeclampsia. Xx

Hi Amy, thank you yes it was my anniversary today. Had a lovely day, the sun was out so we headed to the coast, had a wander, and lunch out. I've just made a healthy potato salad using advocado as the dressing and thought of you! The dressing instead of the full fat Mayo you would usually get on shop bought was advocado, mixed in a food processor with a little lemon juice, little olive oil, chives and spring onions. Mix with the potatos, tasted really yummy. Xx

Hi Westies, glad you have the holiday to relax, make a decision on clinic and then hopefully good to go when you return of you do use your current clinic. It's really not that far away and will have everything crossed it is 3rd time lucky for you. Xx

Hi snowy, thanks re nct. I think smiley said they do specific twin groups on nct too which would be really good I think. I'm keen to meet other mums, I have my pregnant friend and some already mum friends that don't work, I'm keen to get out and about as much as possibly with the babies...Hopefully! Once I've established a routine and know what I'm actually doing! 
Glad lizzie loved her swimming lesson, minus the meltdown! I'm sure her being very good in Pilates made up for it! Hehe. Xx

Hi smiley, I had such a lovely nights sleep last night thank you. So much better than prior to the scan! I didn't even wake up for a toilet trip! So how was your consultant appointment today? What was this for and did they scan you? So how long were you in the hospital for??! Even though I loved seeing the scan and chatting to the consultant, by the time it got to going for Bloods and the pharmacy I just wanted to get out of there! Not sure how I'm going to work all the long app with work but I guess they have to let me have time for them. Work are really supportive tbh, I just hate taking too much time out. Xx

Hi Sarah, what did A think of your news? Does he understand mum has a baby in the tummy? Xx

Hi everyone else, hope you all have good weekends. Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo 90% for 3 months is good - I only get it for 6weeks 😱 Yeah if you have risk factors for preeclampsia they prescribe aspirin at 12w (or atleast my consultant does) I have a few risk factors - age, weight, diabetes and my mum had it with my brother. My blood pressure has never been better..lol but now at my stage I've to have it monitored every 2weeks rather than every 4. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oof yes 90% for 3 months is fab, I'm also only due statutory so 90% for 6 weeks. I will still take a year off though even if we have to eat beans every day for the last 3 months. I'm hoping DW will be able to get some part time work (she's currently a SAHM) while I'm on maternity otherwise we'll have no income at all. 

Amoeba - I didn't know about aspirin prescriptions either, maybe that's what my consultant will do next week since I had pre-eclampsia with A. 

Beccaboo - Glad your work are being supportive, it always makes life easier when you're not battling with bosses or colleagues. Happy anniversary! I don't think A is old enough to understand, he says "baby" and points at my tummy if I ask him where the baby is but I'm not sure he knows what it means really. He came in at the end of the scan to see but he wasn't very interested at all!

wildflower - Lots of hugs to you lovely  feeling emotional when babies are on their way is completely natural and understandable. I hope you feel less fragile soon. It's great that you had such a good holiday, even if it is all go and you feel like you need a holiday from the holiday afterwards. 

Amy - Hope Olaf is getting nice and snuggly and the 2ww is treating you well. 

Snowy white - Glad Lizzie is doing well and you're going on your first family holiday soon, that's something to look forward to. 

Hi to everyone I've missed. A bit crazy here at the moment so feeling very tired and in need of a good rest! A is no longer allowed his dummy so he's still awake (he was put to bed at 7pm) and I'm back and forth all evening putting him back to bed. Still nauseous for most of the day but hoping it'll ease off soon.


----------



## Smileycat

Hi

Hope you're all having a nice weekend.

Amy - Hope you and Olaf are well.  We have booked a holiday to Greece, we managed to find a cheap and cheerful all inc deal. I don't usually do inc. but  the hotel is lovely and is pretty remote. Can't wait to hit the beach.  Yes, the clexane is pre filled, I think after a while and build up of scar tissue it can be difficult to inject. I am covered in bruises too :-( Just remember it will be worth it!

Snowy - pleased everything is going well with you and Lizzie and she's still enjoying her swimming lessons. It was god to read your take on not classes. I'm mainly signing up for the social aspect, its very expensive in my area.

Westies - Hope you're doing well and not working too hard. 

Wildflower - Sending you hugs  Welcome back from hol! Great that you will still have your baby moon in the Cotswolds albeit 4 years delayed. That's funny! Have a lovely romantic time.  Wow! you have a long notice period, but as Beccaboo says plenty of time to hand over.

Beccaboo - Hope you're having a lovely anniversary weekend hun. It was my first consultant appointment and it went well thanks. I think yours was combined with your nuchal scan which was a great idea. Fortunately, I was there for just 45 mins in total, which was a surprise. Pleased work are being supportive, I feel a bit guilty sometimes, but I stay on top of my work and work from home when I can. 

Sarah - A sounds cute. I'm sure he will be a loving big bro to Pierre (I'm convinced Pierre is a boy!). Sorry the nausea continues for you, hope you get some rest over the weekend hun. 

Kalm - hope the weekend with the in laws is going well.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I had my first consultant appointment yesterday and it went well. She was happy for me to stop taking metformin (it was prescribed for high insulin resistance) , I just need to do a glucose test. So now i'm only on daily Clexane and intralipids (every 4 wks) which is weird after all the drugs I've been on in the last 4 months!  She did a quick scan too and the babies were fine. One was laid back chilling and the other was somersaulting waving kicking etc. 

BTW does anyone have any experience of flying with pre filled syringes? Do I just need a letter from my GP? I'll def keep ii in my hand luggage.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.
x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smileycat exciting that you have got your holiday booked, when do you go?   I ended up making myself bleed with the fragmin injection tonight but fortunately it stopped pretty quickly!   great that you got to see the twins again & your appointment didn't take too long x  

Sarah I bet A wasn't very amused at not being allowed his dummy!   great that you have a day off tomorrow, I hope you get chance to rest x  

Amoeba hopefully the school will come up with a better offer that fits in with what you need, only a week until half term & your special 4d scan x  

Beccaboo great that you had a lovely anniversary   I tried the mashed avocado last night but I think it emphasised the sliminess so have just persevered with eating it with some dressing to disguise the taste! x  

Lillie I hope you & Olaf are doing well & the studying is going ok x  

Wildflower I can't get my head around anyone loving avocado!   great that you made a decision to take the new job although your notice period sounds very long!   I wasn't keen on your current employers after they didn't invite you to their Christmas party not long after you started so I think you are making the right decision   I'm so pleased you had a great holiday & lovely that you have your delayed baby moon to look forwards to   it's completely understandable to have emotional times, sending you a hug x  

Kalm I hope this visit from your in laws is going well x  

Ljh I hope your visit from the in laws is also going well & you are getting some help with hosting duties, not too long until you go to Spain x  

Westies I hope you are having a nice weekend after being so busy at work, great that you have your holiday to look forwards to x  

Muchmore how are you getting on? Has there been anymore progress on the poncho or your novel? I hope you are doing ok x  

Snowy I hope dh is home now & you are enjoying time as a family x  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all ok & having a nice weekend  

Rather annoyingly I can't remember if I've taken my progynova tonight so I need to try & work out how many tablets I should have taken & count how many are left so I can tell if I need to take any more!


----------



## Snowy white1

Smiley - I flew with needles ahead of my FET. They were in my hand luggage. I phoned the airline before and they said I needed to bring my prescription. When I showed it all at security in the airport they were pretty disinterested and waved me through.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy am hoping they come up with better offer. Can't wait for the half term as am shattered - permanently - but half term means 4d scan on Saturday 😊😊 X hope you manage to work out if taken tablets or not, hope the 2ww is going Wel xx

Smiley glad consultant appointment went well and twins doing great too. Hope the glucose test goes ok for you xx

Snowy glad to hear Lizzie is enjoying the swimming xx

Sarah hope A managed to get sleep without his dummy and you got a rest too xx

Hi to all the CCs and have a happy sunny Sunday xx 

Afm yesterday involved returning to Newcastle to take back the dress I bought last week. I bought the dress for the twins' naming ceremony next week but was obviously not in the memo that said the 'godmothers' need to wear blue - my dress was green and when friend showed me the dresses the others were wearing, they were all blue...now I have a blue dress. Today spells a trip to Sainsburys and marking some tests but otherwise a lazy one as am just so tired xx


----------



## Nahla

just a short one...

beccaboo, congrats on your great scan results! yes, my 3 are doing well after a diarrhea that lasted for a week... and Flo has to have a general anesthesia for endoscopy of the upper airway as he makes a lot of noise when he sleeps. 

amoeba, just a thought...the father of your little man has to support you, doesnt he? In Germany You are allowed to stay at home for 3 years and he has to pay for both of you....not that you have to do that, but partly he can support you financially for sure...if You want that. 

wildflower, a big hug. I can totally understand your feelings. I felt like this too...this is why I decided to do it alone again...

afm: maybe going to meet HIM again in 2 weeks. it does not make it easier that he lives 5 hours by train from where I live...and he works at the other end of the country, so he flies every monday morning to work and comes back for the weekend...and with 3 kids I always have to ask my parents if they babysit for a whole weekend....if he wants to visit me ite even more complicated, as there are always the children around...not the easiest time to start a new relationship, but I do think positive and cant wait to see him again. 

sorry no more personals... I keep reading but doing personals to everybody is impossible at the moment... so I really do only write if I think I can add really new thoughts to a topic. dont take it personal if I dont write to You personally...its maybe just that I would only repeat what others have said already


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello everyone! 
Amoeba I am glad you will now match the others at the naming ceremony  
It's been a week of lovely news on here: well done beccavoo and Sarah and Lillie for good scans, and smiley I'm glad the consultant appt was good. 
Wildflower I hope you are settling back into life post holidays. 
Snowy and kalm, I hope your weekends have been ok and that the little ones have been cheerful. 
Ljh the next lot of treatment is coming up fast for you  
Westies I hope you manage to get settled on where you want to cycle. It really might be quite soon that you go again, which is truly exciting  
Amy you're 7 days down already! Well done you for all the avocado. I love it personally, but totally agree that it has a similar texture to banana. If you go for less ripe ones, you'd probably find them easier as they are less slimy and they don't taste as strong. Go for ones that aren't as squishy when you squeeze them  
AFM today has been a bit of a feat in my life ... My friend came out of hospital for a few hours and had her baby shower at mine. When we originally planned it, it would have been in late June, but because she is so ill and they may deliver early, she wanted to move it forward. That means it happened today ... About the same day I would have had mine if our last cycle had worked. And then she couldn't have it at the friend's house where she'd originally planned it because she is unable to do stairs and their toilet isn't on the ground floor. So it was at ours. I have to confess I sobbed my way through most of the cleaning and tidying this morning, but I did hold it together in the end and it was nice to host something she enjoyed so much. 
This grief thing sure does catch you out from time to time, doesn't it! 
Oh and thanks for asking ... the poncho is doing nicely though not finished yet, and the heroine is safe for the moment, but I need to get back in there and throw her back into danger. Life has been too busy for writing recently, which isn't great in my world. But hopefully it is getting less crazy in the next few weeks.


----------



## MuchMore2013

Awe Nahla don't apologise ... We just love hearing from you and knowing your news  
The relationship does sound promising but complicated. Thank heaven for technology eh


----------



## LJH80

Hi ladies, very very busy weekend and shattered now so will try to do personals later. 

Just a quick one to say Smiley I too took a letter for my injections and they didn't bat an eyelid, didn't even ask for the letter, I was surprised as i travelled the day after the Brussels attaxk but they didn't even ask me about the bag of needles and powder and liquid vials!!!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Much more I big well done for getting through the baby shower. I certainly would've been the same as you with the tears during tidy up etc, but you did so well to get through it xxx

Nahla I do hope you get to meet HIM again X so far ex hasn't offered any support, I don't think he has to support me but should support his child, however has never mentioned nursery decoration/pram/furniture and all the other stuff that goes with having a baby - all he has offered is £2 for a scan picture, which he isn't getting (legally don't have to) and he claims it hurts I won't give him it. Yeah well it hurts that he was on dating sites within 7 days of marriage break up and has his wedding ring off 2 days before he moved out - mine came off when it was too tight! The quicker my divorce is through the better then I don't need to have anything to do with him xx

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone just trying to have a bit of a catch up…

Beccaboo I’m so pleased your scan was ok the other day. Sorry to hear about the tricky situation with the in-laws. Hopefully the popping round will come in useful in future! Happy anniversary for last week. 

Wow Amy you are being super healthy. Sorry to hear about the bruising. Hope you are feeling ok otherwise, I know it is a tricky time. 

Snowy it’s great that you had a good night out with Jason Donovan!! (and your friends…) I haven’t had many nights out since my daughter arrived, mostly because I want to be with her, but it is really fun to go out and see friends and be reminded that you are not just a mummy!

Westies I hope you can reach a decision you feel happy about with clinics & treatment options. We are going on holiday in June as well. I hope it is a really relaxing time for you. 

Amoeba I hope your work situation gets sorted in a way that you can manage. It is so tricky trying to sort out work and childcare and finances. I just feel like I’m muddling through most of the time but it seems to be ok.

Wildflower good luck for your new job, even though you don’t start it for ages… Sounds like a lovely holiday. I know what you mean about it not being very restful. We have a little beach holiday planned but we are staying in the UK as I can’t face flying (and the rest) with a very lively toddler. Fingers crossed we will get reasonable weather. I love your Olaf picture by the way. 

Hi Sarah, hope the tiredness and nausea start to get better soon.

Smileycat yes my husband has to take medication including syringes in a cool bag whenever we fly. He just takes a recent letter from his GP which explains what medication he has and that he needs to keep it with him. He has it as hand luggage and explains what it is at security. We have never had a problem. He takes the empty syringes home again (as they need to be disposed of as medical waste) and this has never been a problem either. I suppose it might be worth checking the airline policy but it should be ok. Greece sounds lovely, when are you going? 

Nahla that sounds exciting about your new man! Hope you can enjoy your time together when you manage to arrange it.

Muchmore that was so kind of you to do that for your friend. Well done you. I don’t want to press you on what your plans are but I hope that things will work out for you one way or another xxx 

LJH very well done on the weight loss! 

Qwerkily so sorry about your poor husband’s ankle. And poor you, that is going to be a lot of extra work. Try not to stress about all the things that are not going to get done….

Hi Lillie, Cara, Kalm and anyone else I have missed…

Thanks everyone for the kind words about the sickness, I am pretty sure it will continue all the way through like last time. The ranitidine helps a bit and I feel better when I am actually eating, but it’s worse afterwards. It’s pretty constant through the day, though ironically I feel ok for about 10 mins when I first wake up! Beccaboo yes I hope we will find out gender at 20 weeks, not long to go now. I will be relieved to be over the half way mark. 

Goodnight all xx


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, a quick AFM.. A year ago today was when Ethan first joined me and I was PUPO! I can hardly believe it.. What a year it has been and how life has changed! Thank you all for your friendship and support through it! I will try to catch up with personals during the middle of the night feed or tomorrow...


----------



## Nahla

Amoeba, I am pretty sure if you are married he has to support the baby and you. I would seek professional advice and fight for it... for your babies sake! if you can afford to work part time or stay at home for a longer while it is for the baby and not for you! its your babies right! maybe you can find it in internet or ask someone you know?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone, How are you all.

Hi Amy, You must be nearing test date soon? How are you feeling about it? xx

Hi Kalm, wow, what a year and now you have little Ethan at what, 3 months old already! crazy how time flows when you look back. How was the in laws visit? I hope it didn't stress you out too much. xx

Hi LJH, How was your busy weekend with visitors too? Is it all peace and quiet now your nephews have gone?! xx

Hi Maisie, you are right, Il need all the help when the babies are hear so might eat my words and welcome a visit from the grandparents! Boo to having the sickness again like your last pregnancy but Im glad the anti sickness tablets work a little. I cant wait to get to 20 weeks now! I'm just eager to get to the next milestone all the time. How many weeks are you now? xx

Hi Amoeba, I hope your divorce comes through soon too so that you don't have to think about that anymore. He sounds like he isn't being very supportive, or just wants the nice bits like having a scan pic. I suppose there is the dilemma aswell that if you do take support from him, will you then need to allow him to see jellybean and have all of the access side of it to contend with. I really hope things stay stress free for you on that front, concentrate on baby and things will work themselves out. On a more positive not, Half term for you next week! whoop. xx

Muchmore, I am amazed at your strength and support with helping and hosting your friends baby shower. It just goes to show what a brilliant friend you are with putting her before your feelings. I couldn't even bring myself to attend my cousins baby shower last year and all I had to do was turn up. It sent me into a panic thinking about it going that in the end I had to make up some excuse not to go (actually as it was it was the day I got stung in the eye by that wasp!). You most definitely deserve for things to work out for you. xx

Hi Nahla, you do so well looking after twins and a toddler so no worries on the personals. I just like to hear your updates. I do hope Flo's general anesthesia goes well. I also hope you get to see your man in a couple of weeks, such a shame its so long distance but hurrah for technology these days so you can do Facetime or Skype him. Plus when you do get to see him it makes it all the more special. xx

Hi Smiley, Yes all my appointments are booked in and combine scan and consultant at the same time. I was also told last Thursday that Thursdays is Twins/Multiples clinic so all the couples in there last week when I had my scan were expecting more than one! Good work on booking Greece for a break, sounds lovely. Initially I wasn't keen on going away anywhere during pregnancy but DH and I did talk about a break to Amsterdam in August as we always wanted to go there. Would just be a 2 day break so will see! I'm nervous of being too out of reach from my hospital! xx

Hello everyone else, Im back at work today after having a lovely time off. I told the blokes I work with on my desk this morning I was expecting and they had all guessed which I was surprised at, I never thought men would cotton on! Apparently it was my change in eating habits! I also told a couple of the ladies in the office and they were super excited. With twins all the comments are do they run in the family. I just say no and leave it at that. It's not that I don't want to mention IVF and if it ever came up in conversation I perhaps would do, its more the case of I don't want to focus on the treatment side of it now, I just want to focus on the pregnancy. Does that sound strange? 
xx


----------



## LJH80

Maisie how horrible you still have sickness every day! But exciting you are nearly 20 weeks and close to finding out the gender 😀

Kalm happy pupo anniversary ❤❤

Beccaboo I don't think it's strange at all that you want to focus on moving forward rather than rehashing treatment. It must feel amazing to tell people your news 

Afm had a very busy weekend, we had Daniels parents, sister and nephew to stay so we went out for an early meal Friday and I wanted to get a fairly early night but at 10pm I got a call from my friend who I lived with for 10 years saying he was camping with his family and their alarm had gone off and the police were onsite, I still have keys so had to jump in a taxi (had 2 glasses of prosseco annoyingly) and meet the police, the were stuck in the garden as had chased the robbers so I had to go in the house and let them in (bit scary) we then had to wait until 1am when the boarding up man arrived, my friend arrived home at 1.30 and we got home around 2am / then MIL woke me up at 8am asking for hairdryer (was pretty annoyed) we then had a lovely walk and lunch and stayed in Saturday, luckily they left at 9.30 on Sunday as SIL was doing the run in manchester. Had my hair done and BBQ at my sisters and then back to work / so pretty tired and my mum and nan arrive tomorrow for the weekend so quick change over of beds before then!! And I'm also in Scarborough for a meeting tomorrow so will be home late but will work from home Friday. It's not too bad with my family as they will stay between mine and my sisters so we can share the load, plus it won't be too long before my nan can't make the journey anymore so I am very excited (plus when it's your own mum you can leave them too it a bit more plus she does my ironing 😊😊)

Hop everyone else is doing well

Amy when is OTD?


----------



## Beccaboo

LJH - that's sounds like a majorly busy weekend, especially having to help your friend out in the middle of the night. So next set of visitors this weekend, although like we were saying, I think with your own parents you don't feel like you need to be host as much. Good for mum's helping with ironing, that's the sort of thing mine would do. And just think, after this weekend we will be into June pretty much as that's when you get to start treatment again.  

xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Ljh it sounds like you had a busy weekend, annoying about the alarm & the need for a hair dryer!   I hope this weekend goes well & you have fun with your mum & nan x  

Beccaboo exciting that you are starting to share your good news with more people now x  

Kalm what a difference a year makes!   I hope the weekend with the in-laws went well x  

Maisie sorry to hear about the continuing sickness, only 10 minutes a day of feeling ok doesn't sound very good x  

Muchmore I think you are so kind & thoughtful holding a baby shower for your friend when it must have been so difficult for you take care lovely x  

Nahla I hope the next date goes well, at what point will you be telling him about ds's plan for 10 babies?! x  

Amoeba not long now until the 4d scan & half term x  

Lillie I hope you & little olaf are doing well x  

Sarah I hope you & pierre are ok x  

Smileycat I hope you have managed to come off the drugs now & are feeling ok x  

Westies not long til your holiday x  

Wildflower did you get chance to wear the kaftan you made on holiday? I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello to everyone else who is still reading  

Otd is at the weekend but I am seriously considering not testing as I like the safety of the pupo bubble & don't want it to be over!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy have everything crossed for you at weekend xxx

Ljh sounds like a super busy time for you! Hope meeting isn't too taxing tomorrow and then can have a nice weekend xx

Beccaboo yey to telling people and you certainly don't have to mention Ivf to anyone, twins can be spontaneous so don't have to run in family xx

Kalm what a difference a year makes xx 😊

Hope everyone is doing ok xx

Afm had to speak to - well email - headteacher as feet so swollen I can only wear sandals or trainers with very loose laces; and as its raining and cold I want to cover feet, he has agreed to me wearing trainers so I'll be dressed smartly with trainers or converse on feet....only 22 more days to worry about what wearing 😊😀 Jellybean getting more and more active which is good, just need him to behave for scan on Saturday 🤔🤔🤔 xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hiya

Just a quick one to say hello to you all. A busy week for me sadly, but the end is nigh! Thanks for the advice on travelling with clexane I have a letter and copy prescription.

Special shout out to Amy and Olaf - sending positive orangey vibes!

Take care all. Will catch up over the weekend.
xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Amy, not long until OTD. It is lovely being in the PUPO bubble and a nervous time as you approach test date. I have everything crossed for you, sooooo want this to have worked for you. xx

Hi Amoeba, yes boo to the rain, shame we cant have some nice sunny weather again then least you can wear some nice open sandals. I already get you on the worry about what to wear, I feel like this everyday now when I have to pick out smart clothes to work, things get tighter throughout the day but still not quite there on the maternity gear. I bought a couple of lovely dresses from mothercare, buy my usual size and they should expand as I get bigger, they fit although slightly baggy around the belly. They might have to be worn next week though. Hope Jellybean behaves for Saturday too. xx

Hi Smiley, remember to take care of yourself through your busy week, drink lots and take breaks.  Hope you benefit from the long weekend coming up! xx

Hello everyone else. Hope you are all keeping well. 

xx


----------



## Nahla

Amy, wow, alredy otd... time has flown by ( not for you I am sure). keep everything crossed for you. well, re. 10 babies: I toöd Benny he can have them with his wife one day...but I am not so sure...my man ( lets call him H.) has no kids and always wanted kids... who knows what will happen... 3 or 4 is not a big difference is it?  

Beccaboo, it has advantages that H. lives quite far... I could not arrange to meet him much more often if he lived next door... and I dont know if he would run away if he saw how life is with 3 little children... I prefer to get to know him really well ( and make him
fall in love with me) before I invite him to stay in my house...  

xx


----------



## Nahla

p.s: have subscribed to a fitness center and already been there twice... time to attack the last 4 kg and my mummy tummy...


----------



## wildflower

Hello Cc's!

Amy - Come on Olaf! So much love and prayers for OTD this weekend  
I was so bowled over that you remembered that fact about my work not inviting me to the christmas do, you are amazing (I had pretty much forgotten that!?). I think that is indicative of how it is here, I am beginning to feel settled after 6 months but really I haven't felt particularly welcome and I don't have a team sat with me to colaborate with - hopefully that will be different in my new job!
And yes I did get to wear my kaftan while on holiday, it was perfect for the beach. I was a bit disappointed by the photos though because it kind of makes me look pregnant - it just has that billowy nature in the way it hangs. It looks a lot better with a belt, which I think is how I will wear it over the summer.  

Beccaboo - how sweet of your colleagues to have guessed your news. I think it may have been obvious from the change in your habits though - a shocking lack of kale salad... I hope you find some nice maternity wear, I would recommend buying at least one really good quality item that you love as a way of celebrating your pregnancy. Pregnancy doesn't last long and you don't know if you'll get to do it again so celebrate it while it is happening!

Nahla - there certainly seems to be a spark between you and H! I like your tactics in not inviting him to yours until he's already hooked  And yes, I'm sure one more won't make much of a difference to the chaos!

Smiley - I hope you get a good break this weekend, take care xxx

Amoeba - literally counting down the days now  It is such a happy thing that jellybean is moving around so much, that is so reassuring. Have a good scan tomorrow!

KALM - What an amazing year  How was your weekend with the outlaws?

Muchmore - oh bless you with your tears and tidying for your friend. I bet she doesn't know what a sacrifice you made that day. Big hugs xxx

Maise - I hope your UK beach holiday will be lovely. If you do ever consider flying then I would recommend Menorca, the beaches were so perfect for kids and the flight was just two hours - our travelling took us from door to door in an easy 6.5 hours. I've been stuck on the motorway for that long trying to get the Kent!!
I hope your sickness stays manageable xxx

Beccaboo - a trip to amsterdam sounds perfect, it is beautiful. You could get the train there too, it really isn't long to travel by train. We took the train to Berlin when I was 18 weeks and it was lovely, although I was a bit feeble with my pregnancy symptoms. 

LJH - what a busy and stressful weekend! I hope this weekend is slightly less crazy 

Hi to Sarah, Westies, NickyNack, Lillie, Helen, Cara, Snowy, Goldie, Qwerkily and anyone else reading. I hope you are all well xxx

afm - We are going camping for the weekend. I really hope it is fun. Happy bank holiday weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## KALM

*Amy*, masses of good positive vibes coming your way for OTD!  I so want this to be your time!

*muchmore* what a lovely amazing friend you are! I know your friend will have appreciated what you did for her, but if she knew the full situation I am sure she would doubly so.

*wildflower* camping sounds fun  and fingers crossed the weather looks like it will be good. i used to love camping. Haven't been in ages as it is tricky for DP to camp with his MS as he often gets up in the night for loo trips or to stretch his legs as he gets restless leg a lot.

*beccaboo* a trip to Amsterdam sounds nice. I remember the in between clothes phase well.. It was such so much easier when bump got big enough to be an obvious bump and for maternity clothes!

*nahla* everything crossed for you that H is the one and will love your kids when they eventually meet. Well done on the fitness classes.

*amoeba* the final countdown at work is such a good feeling! I was convinced Ethan was going to arrive early before I finished, but of course he didn't.

Hmm.. He's decided to stop and chat with me whilst feeding.. Going to post this so I don't lose it and hope to continue in a minute


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Wildflower I really hope the new job is more friendly & welcoming   great that you managed to wear the kaftan on holiday, I am a big fan of loose baggy clothes much to dp's disappointment!   I hope you have a lovely time camping & the weather stays dry x  

Nahla the 2ww does seem to have gone quickly, I want time to stand still so I can stay safely in my bubble!   great that he likes kids, I'm sure there's room for one more!   is the 'H' for handsome?   well done with finding time to do some exercise too x  

Beccaboo nice that you have had a short week this week & now we have the bank holiday weekend too   do you have any nice plans for the weekend or will you be relaxing at home with the twins? x  

Smileycat sorry to hear you have had a busy week   I hope you manage to get plenty of rest over the weekend & the twins are doing well x  

Lillie I hope the hen party goes well this weekend x  

Sarah will you be finding out if pierre is actually a pierre? hope you are well x  

Muchmore I hope your friend is doing ok & that the arrival of her baby goes well, I imagine it has been very difficult at times but you have been such a good friend to have supported her through everything   I hope you have a lovely bank holiday weekend & get some time to spend on the poncho & the novel x  

Amoeba hooray for it being the end of term!   I hope your special scan goes well tomorrow & jellybean is on his best behaviour x  

Ljh I hope you have a fab weekend with your family x  

Kalm I love that ethan decided to stop & have a chat with you whilst you were feeding him, so cute! x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

Just making the most of enjoying the last little bit of the pupo bubble


----------



## KALM

Right, the chatting was because he had a poop (he can't eat and poop at the same time), do then we had to do a nappy change and then I took him out for a walk to hopefully fall asleep, which he did - and amazingly he has stayed asleep on getting home (usually he wakes up after about 5-10 mins back). 

Beccaboo, I forgot to wish you a belated happy anniversary!

Maisie, I'm so sorry your sickness is continuing, that really is the pits, no matter how much you are also so happy to be getting no.2, to feel ill all the time is draining. 

Smiley, I hope you have a relaxing weekend planned after a busy week. Hopefully the ckexane injections will stop bruising so much soon, mine did after a while. It made me chuckle yours and beccaboos comments about the length of consultant visits. Like you I always had a scan and consultant appt on the same day, usually scheduled about 45 mins apart. Despite the length of each only being about 5 mins I was invariably there 3-4 hours. The joys of the NHS. I also only saw the consultant I was assigned to the first time. After that I think I always got one of her minions! 

Ameba,  I forgot to say I hope jellybean behaves for the scan tomorrow! Do you get on with your ex's family.. I guess they will want to be able to see and spend some time with jellybean will they? A friend of mine split up with her DH but stayed really close to his parents as they had always got on well.

Ljh, what a weekend! And the police were stuck in the garden? I was confused about that as they must have got in there in the first place? Hope you have a nice long weekend with your mum and nan.

Westies, you'll have to wave to me at the m4/a34 junction when you go to OFU.. I'm only 10-15 mins from there  

Cara and Qwerkily.. Some of the Berkshire FF ladies are meeting on the 5th in Palmer park in reading if you are interested. I was going to go but double booked myself. 

AFM, the outlaws were not as bad as I thought thankfully. I was extremely tired so I did  take myself off to bed at about 8 every night which also helped! It was nice seeing them enjoy Ethan so, especially watching his second swimming lesson. MiL does try to help.. She did a bit of washing up and a little ironing, but the problem is they are quite a bit older and she just can't physically do too much with various aches and pains. She could only iron a short time as the iron is too heavy for her for example. FIL likes to think he is being helpful by buying us lots of chocolate (which we try not to eat too much of despite it being yummy.. DP can get a bad reaction to too much sugar... Which did end up happening on Sunday night), also he bought a ridiculous amount of milk when he went to get the paper, and we don't drink much ourselves at all.. Only in tea and in baking, as I'm limiting my dairy as I think it makes Ethan more snuffly, and DP does too. Anyway, it was ok. Oh they also forget what babies are like and got worried the times Ethan cried loads (mummy forgot to tell daddy that babies don't like the sound of hand dryers and he used one in the John Lewis changing room and 20 mins of hysterical crying ensued  I was having my hair cut and was getting calls and frantic text messages.. Like what could I do mid hair cut?!) and also think he should be sleeping through the night (which would clearly be nice and if you are lucky your baby might at this stage, but more often than not they won't). Yesterday and today have been good days as I got 7 hours sleep each night (across 3 stints) which is enough to feel good and have enough energy for the day. Earlier in the week wasn't so good as I was only getting 4-5 hours. On Wednesday I took Ethan to my office to meet everyone which was nice, and today we did a trial tiny talk class, which is to learn baby sign language. I think that's about all my news!

Happy bank holidays all!


----------



## Beccaboo

Nahla, that does sound a good advantage with H in that you can get to know him before introducing him to the children, yep definitely get him hooked! Good work on the fitness, 4kg isn't much and I'm sure you will shift that in no time. xx

Wildflower, Kaftans are kind of that baggy style anyway and sure you looked lovely in it. Good idea wearing it with a belt though, super stylish. I think it was the lack of kale yes, although thankfully its finding its way back into my meals. 
Haha, I think I've already made up my mind I wont be doing pregnancy again after this. I've always been adamant that I was only ever having one child!   Of course I'm super pleased with twins now though! 
Enjoy the camping weekend, hope the sun shines for you and you have a fab time. xx

Kalm, How sweet Ethan wanted a chat mid feed! How has he been with his sleeping over the past week. Did the inlaws help you out? xx

Amy, The plan is to relax! I've been back at the gym now for a few weeks, nothing too energetic, my own light cardio and body pump classes with super light weights than used to. I feel so much better after doing something and gives me much more energy too. I also need to see my nan as she's so old and going downhill pretty quickly. I would love her to be around for the twins arrival but not sure she will be, she's 93 and just so frail. I told her last weekend I was having twins and she said you don't want two babies do you!? I was 'Ive got no choice nan!'
Anyway, I really have everything crossed for your testing this weekend. I hope you are staying positive. How's your DP feeling about it? xx

Amoeba, Hope you are ok and looking forward to the scan. Perhaps you could post a pic on Social Media if you wanted to so we can have a look! What are your plans for the half term week?

Cara, Is your camping trip coming up soon. How are you and how is DH feeling now. I hope things are well with you both and you are starting to look forward to June when you can cycle again. xx

Snowy, What's new with you and Lizzie? How is her swimming coming on, does she still love it? A long way off I know but I want to start my twins with swimming early. its something my parents never did with me and although I can swim I do have a slight fear of water. You would never catch me out of my depth or jumping in. I don't want my babies to be like that. I'm thinking it will be a family job though and will have to rope DH to in with two! xx

Lillie, enjoy another busy weekend full of hen do things! xx

LJH, Hope work hasn't been too manic and that you were able to balance out working and doing some jobs at home when you had work from home day. Be lovely to spend some time with your family and don't forget to ask your mum to help with the ironing!  

Muchmore, How is your friend doing now? Is she back in hospital or able to stay at home? Is it likely they will induce her soon so the babies are early. I hope everything goes well for her. Hope you have nice things planned for the weekend.  

Helen, If you are still reading are you going on your holiday abroad soon? xx

Querkily, How is your DH getting on. I hope things are not too hard for you at home with him out of action a bit. How is Aldous doing with the sleeping? xx

Sarah, Hope you have a few days off over the bank hol weekend or at least get a day off either side of the weekend. How are you feeling? 

Smileycat, How has your busy week been, not too stressful I hope.

Westies, Hope you and DH are well and are looking forward to your holidays! yippee. Hope the job is still going well too.  

Hello everyone else and sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope you all have fantastic weekends doing lovely things.  xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Kalm, sorry didn't see your other post until I posted, 
Glad the weekend wasn't too bad and as you say, its nice to see grandparents with Ethan. I love the sound of tiny talk class! Bet is was lovely showing Ethan off to your work colleagues from the office.  xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hey all, about time I attempted to catch up with you all.

Kalm thanks for the info about the Berkshire meet up. I still don't have my shifts for June (grr!) but if I'm free I may try to go along. Love that you've tried a baby sign class! I studied BSL as part of my undergraduate degree and use makaton (signing for people with additional needs) most days. If I ever get to the stage of having a baby I'll be signing to them from day 1!

Becaboo thanks for asking after us. We're doing ok. I had to work 67hrs last week to cover an emergency and dh was amazing with all the changes. Our camping trip is tomorrow, I hope the weather stays good!

Amy good luck for otd, enjoy the last little bit of the pupo bubble!

Wildflower we're camping this weekend too, let's hope the weather stays nice for us all!

Nahla well done for joining the fitness centre, my fitness push ended with my sponsored run at the beginning of the month. Had every intention of keeping it up but got too busy!

Muchmore bless you for being there for your friend even when it must be hard for you. You are doing a wonderful thing!

I know I've forgotten several people but for now will just say a big hello to you all!

Afm I've had to contact clinic this week to sort out meds for next fet. They have led me on a merry ride! To cut a very long story short an admin error means they've lost records of our nhs funding so we've been charged. I feel very blessed to have funding but having to fight for it has been stressful! I think it's been sorted but not had confirmation yet! All being well next fet will be end of June.
Camping tomorrow and today I am super streaming with hayfever! Have stocked up on meds and tissues and hope it doesn't spoil my trip. We're away till Wednesday but if it gets much worse we'll come back early!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm even though Ethan chatting to you was so he could poop still great he's chatting away 😊😊 and yey to him having a sleep too xx ex doesn't have any family so I have no issues there. Xx

Beccaboo I will post a picture - if I get a decent one 🤔🤔 plans for half term are to tidy out kitchen cupboards so can fit bottles and baby milk in, car to be taken for a service as well as a midwife appt....oh and a bit of marking (joys of teaching!) xx

Cara I hope the funding issue can be sorted out for you! Enjoy camping trip xx

Sorry for lack of personals but about to go into a union meeting - will catch up later xxx


----------



## KALM

Enjoy the camping Cara and I hope the half ever eases up or at least the meds do their thing! I also studied BSL when I did my a-levels and at uni. I ever passed the second level exam (although they've changed the exam system now I think so not sure what it's the equivalent of now). Unfortunately that was 18 years ago (which is a scary thought in itself!) and I have forgotten a lot. I'm hoping it's still in my brain though and just needs a refresher! They say earliest baby could start signing is 6 months, but some don't until a lot later but suddenly have a whole bunch of signs. They say it helps their speaking too.

Beccaboo, I'm a bit like you as to why I wanted Ethan to start swimming early. DP was a great swimmer when he was young and went up to life saving level, whereas I've always been a bit nervous and I don't think did lessons past doing the 100m! I enjoy it more now since I did more in training for a mini triathlon, but I'm still not great and I would love Ethan to be a confident young swimmer and not like me!

Ethan went to sleep super easy tonight and hasn't stirred once in 2 hours which is not very usual, normally he needs re-settling a couple times. Fingers crossed this means it will be a good night all the way through!


----------



## Amy76

Just a quick one to say it's another bfn here, it was always asking a lot of beetroot juice, avocados & orange knickers!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Oh Amy so gutted to hear your news   sending hugs xxxx


----------



## CaraJ

So sorry Amy, sending hugs   and thinking of you as you deal with this disappointing news.


----------



## KALM

Oh Amy  I really hoped it would be different for you this time.   to you and your DP. I'm so sorry the beetroot and avocado were to no benefit.


----------



## wildflower

I'm so sorry Amy  xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

So sorry to hear that Amy. Really wanted this to work for you this time.    Xx


----------



## Smileycat

Amy, I am so sorry. I so hoped it would be your time. Sending you huge hugs.   Take care Hun xx


----------



## Amy76

Thank you for your kind messages   I will book a follow up & see what my clinic suggest but I think they will say egg quality might be a problem so despite telling him we would only ever do 3 cycles I am hoping dp will be persuaded to try a round of de abroad next year as our 5th & final go!


----------



## MuchMore2013

Oh lovely Amy! That is sad news and I am so sorry. Loads of hugs to you, lovely lady. 
I am glad you've got your eyes firmly fixed on the future though. A number of ladies on my clinic board had loads of cycles with bfn then went to New Life in Greece and got bfp with donor eggs, so I reckon you're on a good track there. DP may be persuaded if you let him off the toenail painting next time  
Amoeba how did your 4D go?


----------



## Nahla

Amy, so so sorry! I so wanted you to get your bfp this time! a big hug


----------



## Amoeba1705

Muchmore 4d scan was a bit of a disappointment as jellybean didn't behave 😖 He kept his arm over his face so we only caught tiny glimpses of bits of his face and they couldn't really do the dvd as all it would show is his arm not his face...but I've to book a free rescan and hope he's in a better position. The photos I did get show he looks like my brother! He is also very cheeky...gave massive kick when she first started scanning, kept screwing up his face (we could see this from the one eye we saw) whilst she was scanning and then when she said we'd best stop and bring me back he gave a wave 😂😊 X. They did do growth measurements etc and he's perfect for dates now weighing about 2lb14oz 😊😊


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Amy I'm so sorry   lots of love to you.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Have managed to book 4D rescan for next Sunday so fx jellybean behaves better X am about to head out to start my godmother duties to the twins xx 💙😊💙😊 

Amy I hope you manage to get a follow up and it gives some answers, and to persuading dp to go abroad xxx


Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## maisie2012

Amy I am so sorry, sending lots of love. You have been such a great support to everyone, I was really hoping things would work out for you this time xxxxxx


----------



## LJH80

I'll come and do more personals later as have had a super busy week and no time but I just wanted to send a huge hug to Amy, so sorry to see your news. 

I know so many ladies now going abroad for DE cycle (also could be me after our round 4) and have success. I know you need to get over this one first but I do think the success rates are amazing. Take care xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Amy - I'm so so sorry to read your news. Life is so unfair and cruel. Sending you and DP lots of hugs  xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Amy - I'm so sorry. Like the others I had really hoped for a bfp for you. Great that you can look to the future. Big hugs x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Sorry for having brought the mood of the thread down a bit over the weekend but thank you for the kind messages, you are all fab   

Wildflower how was the camping trip? I hope you had fun x  

Cara I think you were camping this weekend too, I hope it went well x  

Ljh I hope you had a lovely weekend with your family, not long until you head off to Spain now x  

Snowy I hope you & lizzie are getting on well with all your classes x  

Amoeba great that you got to see jellybean at the weekend even if he was being a bit naughty!   I hope the christening went well x  

Muchmore how is your friend getting on now? I hope she is doing ok & it isn't too difficult a time for you   did you get chance to do any more to the poncho or the novel? I hope you had a nice weekend x  

Westies not long now until your holiday x  

Lillie I hope you had a good time at the hen weekend & that the studying is going well & you & olaf get some chance to rest too x  

Maisie I hope you are doing ok despite the sickness x  

Sarah I hope you & pierre are ok, will you be finding out if pierre is a he? x  

Kalm I hope you & ethan are doing ok, great that he went to sleep easily the other night, I hope it continues x  

Nahla I hope you don't have to wait too long until the next date with H x  

Beccaboo thank you for your message, I hope you & the twins are doing well x  

Smileycat I hope you managed to get lots of rest over the weekend after your busy week last week at work x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

I'm planning to head back to the gym tonight which might be a bit of a shock to the system after a few weeks off!   I will keep a look out for the fertility superhero, perhaps after a bit more training he will be able to help me get a positive outcome!


----------



## Qwerkily

Hi ladies, finally got 10 mins to catch up so here goes...

Firstly Amy I was so sorry to read of your bfn. You are such a positive and inspiring person. Always looking on the bright side and back to the gym already! Make sure you get some time for yourself and dp and I hope you get another shot abroad xxx

Kalm I loved the story about Ethan's chatty poo! It's good that he lets you know  glad he is giving you some good sleep now. I know what you mean about our parents generation thinking they should eat/sleep a particular way. I think they forget so much. And all babies are different!
Thanks for the heads up about the Berks meet but we'll be heading off to the new forest at the weekend with the in-laws.

Amoeba - glad you got a rescan booked for your 4d. The pics weren't too bad, you got a sneak peek at least but nice that you will get another shot at it. 

Cara sorry you have had such a faff with the funding. I hope it is all sorted now. It's a big shock if you weren't planning for it that's for sure!! Not long now for your fet! And I hope camping was good. It was a lovely weekend for it 

Beccaboo I hope you had a lovely weekend too. DH is doing well. He got a new cast on Friday and it's bright red (Wales colours ahead of the Euros). He's getting more and more resourceful with his crutches too. There's an ever growing list of jobs he can help me with so its getting better each day. 

Wildflower, another camper! Where did you go? Hope the weather was good for you too. 

Nahla I love reading about your adventures with H. The prospect of going on a date in my post baby state makes me feel queasy! You are very brave. I hope he's the one x

Smiley I hope you have had chance to take a break or two. Not much longer now 

We also went camping this weekend. It was a bit of a mission given that DH is in a cast and Aldous is still feeding every 2-3hrs! But we've had it planned for a long time and I really wanted to catch up with friends so we have it a go and despite being very tiring was well worth it! The weather was fab and Aldous seemed to sleep really well in the tent - we may move into the garden for a while!! Lol. 

Anyway, feeding time is over so hello to those I've missed his time, I'll catch up again soon. Big hugs Clems xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi All,

Amy, No need to apologise, I think we all wanted this to work for you (to work for everyone on this board) and really feel for you when it hasn't worked. I'm glad you are getting on with things, getting back to the gym and back to some normality before thinking about treatment abroad. xx

Smileycat, Did you manage to relax over the weekend after a busy week last week? Is you holiday booked now? xx

Querkily, Im glad you enjoyed camping. I can imagine it being awkward with a lo and a DH on crutches but glad you made the most of it and enjoyed a catch up with friends. Haha, maybe setting up a tent in the garden is the way forward! Sounds as though you enjoyed better weather than where I am, its like winter today! xx

Amoeba, How was the twins naming ceremony? I thought the scan pics were good, you could still see jellybeans face, but even better you get a rescan too. Yay for being off work this week, then I suppose its well and truly countdown to leaving when you are back  xx

Cara, How was camping? hope it was good weather for you. That sounds like a very long week you did with the working hours. Will you book any time off work during your next cycle? Its difficult getting the balance of work/rest when you have such a stressful job but you must take extra care of yourself.  

Wildflower, How was your camping trip too. Did Rose go with you? xx

LJH, How was the busy weekend with your mum and nan? Did you go out or do anything nice? Not long until Spain now. Looking forward to following your treatment and supporting with lots of orange. xx

Maisie, How's things with you? When I wrote my last post and personals I was sitting on my sofa later on and realised I had missed you out! So sorry lovely, can I blame it on baby brain!  

Sarah, Glad you are doing ok and the sickness has eased a bit now. It's a nice to get through that stage isn't it. Hopefully we can enjoy the second trimester more so. xx

Hello everyone else, and hope you enjoyed long weekends if you had them. 

I went to see the Jungle book yesterday at the cinema. I had a couple of free tickets and really wanted to see it, I thought it was fab! Ive also joined another pregnancy fitness class alongside my Yogabumps. Its more cardio/strength based and taken by a qualified pregnancy fitness instructor I know. Its called babyfit. She said she has some twin mums in the class so I'm hoping I get to know some new mums while getting to work out too.  I start that in a couple of weeks. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Amy we're all here to support you so don't feel you brought mood down. Hope gym isn't too bad and obviously can't wait to hear what treats you'll have when you finish xxx 

Beccaboo naming ceremony was a bit weird with it being Spiritulist faith. But was a good day and although I didn't  get any cuddles during the day I got loads afterwards back at their house ☺☺. The pics do show bits of his face but because of arm they said they're not clear enough for dvd recording so I get to see him again in Sunday xx  well done on joining fitness classes...don't know how you have the energy 🤔 Xx

Qwerkily glad you enjoyed camping trip and all went well with Aldous' first trip X 

Hope all the CCs have had a good day xxx  

AFM yesterday we cleaned the kitchen cupboards (and small appliances on worktop)  so now have a shelf ready for milk & bottles and counter space for steriliser & prep machine, today muslin cloths have been washed and sheets are currently in washer, towels will be washed tomorrow and kinda packing hospital bag tomorrow too - not zipping it up but having everything lying in it...still can't believe this is really happening!!! ☺ Have mw appt on Thursday, what should be 28w but will actually be 29+5 as I saw consultant at 27w the mw doesn't want to see me the following week so kinda a week out of nhs guidelines but never mind xx


----------



## LJH80

Amoeba how exciting that your nesting has started and the bag is being prepped, not long at all left now 

Beccaboo I second the how do you have the energy! You are amazing and it will be so good for the babies. I feel exhausted all the time but maybe that because I've fallen out of love with exercise and need to get back into it. Glad you like the jungle book, I have heard it's lovely but a bit darker which I expected 

Qwerkily you do like a challenge don't you! Baby, camping, husband in a cast!!! But glad that Aldous enjoyed sleeping outdoors, maybe the garden isn't a bad idea 😂

Amy, hats off to you getting straight back on it, you truly are inspiring and I don't know how you do it! But in glad you are still here supporting everyone else. We couldn't do it without our orange leader xxxx

Hello to everyone else it's been hard to keep up with my busy weeks, this weekend mum and nan were here and it was fab we had such a giggle, my sister had a BBQ Saturday with a few friends and family and we honestly laughed so much I did a little pee hahah (for info using train tickets back to front as teeth is the funniest thing 15 people will EVER do!!!)
I had my baseline scan today which went well, Dr said I had some endo in my womb which has never been mentioned before (I had some removed early on from my tubes and ovaries but womb never mentioned) but my Decapeptyl which I am now taking monthly will make it inactive, but it could have been causing issues up to now! Apart from that he said everything else looked perfect and I'm good to go on the 21st, I have 9 follies today so hopefully I'll get a nice egg in each one soon!!


----------



## NickyNack

Just thought I'd pop on as thought it was around ur time Amy for testing - I'm so sorry the result was negative, it really is so frustrating and upsetting but I'm glad you are planning on going abroad for treatment and wish it was an avenue I could have gone down do you bloody well go for it girl and don't give up, you are a string, up beat and positive lady so I'm hoping you will get ur BFP one day soon   😘 Xxx

Can't really go back through all the pages but I hope the pg ladies are doing ok and looking after ur selves and everyone else is doing ok too - I think about you all the time and wonder how you are all going just find it hard to come on here too often and not really in the right place, but this doesn't mean I don't care about you all lots xxx

I'm okish still v up and down but trying to get on with things the best I can. My physcologist from the IVF unit really helped me deal with things and I had my last session last week. I think everything has been said now and I just need to try and move on. Me and my ex are still in touch and to be honest see each other at least once a week. We still love each other, miss each other and fancy each other and I'm finding it hard to let him go but realise I can't be with him long term so my councellor just said to go with it and there are no right or wrongs.
I've sent off for the adoption application forms this weekend so I can get the ball rolling in Sept and am going to give it 100% and feel better that I only have myself to worry about in the process and there are no doubts to worry about if me and my ex were still together as he wasn't sure about adoption. Have any of you ladies decided to go down this route too? 
Right I'm off to each my guilty pleasure of Love a Island 🙈😁 

Sending you all a massive, huge   Xxxx


----------



## wildflower

Amy - don't apologise! How are you doing and how is DP?
Camping was really fun thank you, it was pretty perfect trip with the weather being unusually good for a bank holiday weekend! 
I hope your stepper makes you feel welcome and at home tonight  

Qwerkily - wow I don't think I'd have thought to go camping with a little baby - Well done! We stayed in a campsite really near ludlow and the weather was brilliant  

Beccabook - yes it was us with Rose and another family with two smaller girls. I decided last year that I wanted to make a concerted effort to do camping as I feel it is an important experiance for Rose to have - is that weird? She loved running around the field and exploring. She also sleeps really well when we camp, maybe even better than at home. We have some good self inflating mattresses that keep us very cosy during the cold nights.
I love that you are finding these pregnancy classes to keep being who you are during this time, you might make friends for life too - who knows?

Amoeba - good to hear you get to see Jellybean this weekend too, the pics look quite good though I think.

LJH - that sounds like so much fun (too much fun?!)  
I didn't think that they could diagnose endo from an external scan? Is it called adenomyosis if it is in the womb? Exciting that you have started with a baseline though xxx

NickyNack - it is so good to hear from you lovely. Good to hear you have had some good sessions with the counsellor. Getting started with adoption is such a brilliant step to take too. One day at a time. 
Bit of a random one but a thought just popped in to my head - I know exercise is a bit tricky with your ankle but have you ever tried pilates? 

afm - My kaftan is in my pick if you can squint to see it. I'm trying to catch up on the sewing bee but I'm really behind. I definitely need a new sewing project to get excited about. 

This is a super short post - I hope everyone is well and had a fun and sunshine filled bank holiday weekend.
xxx


----------



## NickyNack

Hey Wildflower yer I've been hitting the gym to be honest when I can and swimming too and it really does make me feel better as I have a steam and jacuzzi too ☺ And hey did you make that kaftan then it looks v professional 👍🏼😘 xx


----------



## Smileycat

Hi

Hope you're all well and had a lovely w/e. Unfortunately I ended up working over the w/e so I'm trying to arrange time in lieu on Friday so that I can start my holiday early. We're off to Greece on Sat, I can't wait as I have been having a terrible time at work and just gritting my teeth but it will be different when I return from hol as I can't continue like this. 14 hour days and weekends :-( The lady I mentioned (who was upset by my news) has not returned to work and I'm still expected to cover Grrr! Feels like I'm being punished. 

Sorry this is all about me. I'm just feeling sorry for myself and needed to vent. 

Promise to do a proper catch up soon. 

Take care cc's

X


----------



## LJH80

Wildflower yes it was an internal scan and you are right it's called that on my report I got today, he showed me on the screen the specs of white and some attached to the lining. I think it was only mild though snd glad the injections will stop it causing issues this cycle! The dr is pretty well know endo guru and everyone in the north west seems to know him so not surprised he spotted it when others haven't. Xx


----------



## maisie2012

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say a special hello to NickyNack, it is so lovely to hear from you and it's wonderful that you have sent off for the adoption forms.

Thanks Beccaboo, really no need to apologise for forgetting me! as I don't manage to post as much as I did, just have so much going on at the moment. Doing ok but still feeling really sick which is quite wearing and makes me a bit grumpy. But almost at the halfway mark and I know it is only a short term thing.

Hi to everyone else, sorry not to do more personals but we are just about to have our dinner!!

xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello all  
Amoeba, that is domestic goddess type behaviour! Go you  glad the scan was not entirely wasted and that you get a second shot at it on Sunday. 
Beccavoo I do love that you're looking for more exercise things when I think I would be using pregnancy as a great excuse for sofa time  But that is very you and I like that. 
Ljh you're on a roll again! It comes round so fast  good work on the foly numbers, and I really hope the lining doesn't play up at all. 
Nickynack it is good to hear from you. I think of you often. I am really pleased you didn't totally lose touch with dp as I reckon that would have been one heartbreak too many, but I do get that it's better not to be together while you're pursuing adoption. 
Dh and I haven't gone down that route yet cos we haven't felt ready but I have done a lot of reading and found the First for Adoption site really good, with loads of helpful info. 
Maisie sorry you're still struggling with sickness. I hope it does ease up a bit as you get into the second half. 
Snowy I'm glad you and Lizzie are well.   
Smiley you poor thing! This work business really does need to ease up. I do hope the holiday is restful and restorative and that things change at work when you get back. 
Wildflower glad you enjoyed the camping. I do know what you mean about rose having the experience. My parents didn't take us camping so I missed out a bit there. I've been as an adult but it's never quite so much fun  
Qwerkily well done on the camping too! I do love the Wales red cast idea  let's hope he doesn't leap up when they score and do himself more injury 
Amy you really don't have to apologise. It's good to be able to commiserate with you. You're always so caring and positive to the rest of us. 
I hope you have found time for the DE conversation with dp. 
AFM My friend continues to be really unwell. She has now come off the drip feed cos it was making her I'll and is now back home. The baby seems fine, but she is really malnourished and not in a great way as she still can't keep food down. But the obstetrics docs are in no hurry to deliver her because the baby isn't showing signs of any distress. 
For me it is still a bit tough. I do really want her to come through this safely and for the baby to be ok, but it's hard not to be frustrated. We did all warn her of how it might be if she got pregnant before getting her gallbladder sorted. It's never easy watching people get pregnant unwisely I suppose, when you've been through what we've been through. 
On a happier note, the poncho is almost done and the novel should get a bit further this week as work has quietened  down. 
Oh and I got on the scales the other day thinking "oh I might need to lose a couple of pounds" only to find I am about a stone above where I should be, so the diet has started in earnest. And since I won't be finding myself a stepper, it'll be the treats that have to go


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Qwerkily great that dh is getting a bit better with his crutches & there are things he can help you with, I am impressed that you managed camping with a baby & dh in a cast! x  

Beccaboo great that you enjoyed jungle book & are managing to find some good pregnancy fitness classes, it will be a nice opportunity for you to make friends with other local pregnant ladies too x  

Amoeba well done with sorting the kitchen, I hope the midwife appointment goes well tomorrow, not long til you get to see jellybean again, I hope he cooperates & you can get some good pictures x  

Ljh I'm glad you had a lovely weekend, exciting that your baseline scan went well & hopefully the meds will stop the endo from being a problem x  

Nickynack it is good to hear from you   I think it is nice that you are still in touch with your ex, it really is about what feels right for you   I am pleased that you have sent off the adoption forms & wish you lots of luck when you get the ball rolling x  

Wildflower I'm pleased you had a good time camping   the kaftan looks fab!   thank you for asking, dp & I are good x  

Smileycat sorry to hear work is rubbish   I think it is awful that you are having to do so much & work such long hours & have to cover for your colleague   great that you have the holiday to look forwards to but then they really need to sort something out, the twins are too important for you to be under so much pressure at work, if they aren't helpful maybe your gp could sign you off x  

Maisie that was a late dinner! great that you are nearly at the half way mark x  

Muchmore I think dp might be persuaded to try de, after all I did manage to persuade him to wear orange nail varnish!   sorry to hear your friend is so ill, it must be so frustrating watching her go through everything when she knew she would have complications with the gallbladder problem   great that the poncho is nearly done & you might get chance to work on the novel   don't cut out the treats altogether! x  

Hello to everyone else  

I made it to the gym last night & did 70 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate, it was a bit less than before & a lower level but not too bad for my first session back so I rewarded myself with some profiteroles!


----------



## Beccaboo

Nickynack, lovely to hear from you.   I often think of you. I am glad you are ok and the psychologist is helping you to deal with things. You have been through a lot and dealing with a break up too must be so hard. I am so glad you exploring the adoption route and it gives you something to focus on, it definitely isn't the end after IVF, adoption is such a lovely thing to do for a child in need of a loving mum. xx

Amoeba, I don't know anything about spiritualist faith but I am glad a good day was had. Good work on clearing out the kitchen cupboards. When you mentioned that I took a look at mine and thought, yes that will be something I will need to do, my cupboards are full to the brim and I'm not one to hoard either! xx

LJH, I must have that second trimester energy they talk about! I often think because my job is desk bound and I must but very rarely walk about, I feel the need to do something active. Sounds like you had a great weekend and your comment on the train tickets as front teeth made me laugh, I just imagined it! I am so glad everything is looking good to go for later this month and 9 follies sounds good to me. Frustrating they only now spotted the endo issue in the womb but glad its picked up on so can be sorted and hasn't delayed any treatment in any way. xx

Amy, Good work on the stepper and profiterole treats. yum! I had guessed the treats didn't involve advocado or beetroot juice! How are your legs feeling today, any aches. I do long a good exercise ache! xx

Wildflower, I think camping when children are young is a great experience for them to have. Its all about the fun memories that are made and that stay with them. I always remember camping and caravan trips with my parents when I was younger and all the good times. Let us know what your next sewing project will be. xx

Smiley, I hope you get your time off in lieu on Friday and yippee for Greece on Saturday. How nice with that be, definitely make sure you get lots of relaxing in and some lovely sunny weather will do wonders.  It is a shame you are having to cover for your colleague, but I am guessing the bonus is you don't have to keep worrying about what you say regarding pregnancy! Just keep thinking, not long before mat leave, I already counting the weeks and cant believe Im looking that far ahead already!  

Maisie, Glad you are doing ok and it is such a shame you are feeling sicky.  Like you say, it is short term and keep focussing on the milestones and getting to the end. Your dinner was late!  

Muchmore, Oh I'm just terrible at resting! I was going out of my mind when I felt rough in the first tri. I felt like a hermit so now I think I am making the most of feeling good as I'm sure the bigger I get and in the last tri I wont be able to do much! I am glad your friend is at home and the baby is ok but must be so horrible for her feeling so unwell and I guess if the baby isn't in distress the hospital will keep them in there for as long as possible. I get you feeling frustrated though.  Awww no treats, maybe go with healthy advocado treats in baking instead but I doubt this will please Amy! hehe.

Hello all, middle of week already, whoop. 

xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Ljh yey to the 9 follicles, will the Endo in uterus delay any treatment? Xx

Smiley hope you have a fab holiday - must say am very jealous xx

Nickynack so great to hear from you and hat you're working to get to a better place; and thinking about your next steps xx

Amy you need to ease into the gym again after your break from it buy yey to profiteroles xx

Much more glad to hear friend is home and baby doing ok, hope she doesn't have  to suffer too much longer. Totally get you on the frustration though and think you deserve a little treat for being such a good friend to her during such a difficult time for yourself xx

  to everyone else and hope you're all ok xxx  

Afm had a busy morning of taking car to garage for service, ironing muslin cloths, sheets, a few of his outfits that were badly creased travelling from Spain, ironing the rest of the clothes in basket (not jellybean's) and kinda packing a hospital bag! Can't believe I've got this far. Not holding out hope of him behaving on Saturday as he hasn't behaved for any scan I've had but atleast it does mean I get to have another look at him 😊💙 xx


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies sorry for the long period of absence...I have been reading along....

Amy    I was really hoping this was ur time huni hope u are OK an treating urself with some lovely treats! hope ur easing ur way back into the gym!

amoeba jellybean sounds like a little monkey lol I bet u can't wait to s33 him again at the weekend....if he let's u!! hope ur taking things steady this half term!

smiley enjoy ur hol I am.super jealous! hope ur work situation improves huni  

Nickynack hun sounds like u hav a plan an was really pleased to hear ur update keep us posted on ur adoption journey huni  

muchmore sorry to hear about ur friend u are such a good friend not to mention a strong lady!! yey to poncho!

beccaboo how are u an the babies? roll on that second trimester energy....I am.finding it hard to stay awake all day!!

wildflower ur kaftan looks very professional....it looks lovely an sunny in the pic!

maisie wow almost half way....doesn't time fly!

Sarah hope u an Pierre are OK x

westies how are u huni? any plan forming?

qwerkily sorry to hear about dh....bless aldous maybe he is going to be an outdoors child!! nothing wrong with a bit of camping in the back garden...when this God awful weather passes!!

cara did u enjoy ur camping trip?

lhj glad u had a good scan with the follies....when are u back in spain?

hello to anyone I have missed I am on my phone!!

afm day off today as study leave mixed in with midwife apt at lunch! had a bust weekend on my sisters hen but least it's done now! finding the study hard as am just so tired after work that I find it hard concentrating!!   that olaf is still there when I hav my 12 weeks scan...I am havin nightmares about it especially as I've got back ache an af like cramps 2day   x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie I'm sure Olaf is doing ok, cramps etc are common in early pregnancy - I had them and panicked. Tbh I had a private scan at 10w just to check all was ok. When is your scan? X I'm just out from seeing midwife - yep jellybean still a little monkey, she went to listen to heartbeat and as soon as she found it he moved to the opposite side and curled up in a ball...she did get the hb again and it's good & strong. Xx

Hi to everyone else, just come out for breakfast after seeing mw so will catch up later xx


----------



## KALM

*amoeba* you made me laugh ironing your muslins! Believe me you will only do that once, once jelly bean has arrived all ironing will go out of the window except for absolute essentials. Sorry jelly bean was wriggly for the scan. But a bonus that you get another one  well done for getting your hospital bag sorted early, always a good idea just in case. Do your parents drive so when you go into labour they can take you to the hospital? Will you have your mum there for the birth? Take some drinks with straws and some snacks.. After I had Ethan and before I was brought hospital tea and toast I had a cranberry juice drink and a mini mars bar and it tasted the best! 

*nickynack* it was so lovely to hear from you, I had wondered how you were! I'm glad the counselling has been helpful and great that you got adoption papers sorted. Do you think your ex would ever come around to the idea of adoption in time and there could be a chance of getting back together?

*lillie* the early days of pregnancy are so worrisome, how long is it until your scan? Even after 12 weeks you still worry but less so. If you are still tired out that is a good sign though. Have you had your exam results yet?

*qwerkily* I'm mightily impressed you managed camping with a baby and a husband on crutches! Clearly a super woman  did Aldous sleep in a Moses basket in the tent? maybe you need to sleep with a window wide open to try to replicate the good sleep! Enjoy the new forest this weekend.

*smiley* I feel for you with the long hours  please don't let it continue too much after your hols, the twins come first! Enjoy Greece and have a lovely relaxing time.. Holidays will be very different after this one 

*ljh* I'm glad you had such a fun weekend. I love laughing lots  exciting treatment is coming up again for you so soon.

*beccaboo* great you are managing to stay so active  it will be doing your babes good too! I can see you doing buggy fit classes in the not too distant future 

*muchmore* how is the diet and lack of treats going? Don't you like any exercise at all? Not even a good walk? I get it is frustrating seeing your friend suffer when people advised her not to get pregnant until she had her gall bladder sorted. With some people they just won't be told though eh, just have to live and learn.

*amy* how you can say 70 mins on the stepper is just "not too bad" I don't know.. It sounds tremendous to me! I don't think I could do it that long, even with tv or music as a distraction I'd get bored! Hope you are doing ok. What treats have been in store lately? By the way have you ever tried to make your own profiteroles as they are actually dead easy!

*wildflower* I'm glad you had a happy time camping. I agree it is important to make nice memories. I have lovely memories of going camping and in a caravan as a child. I loved especially being cosy in the warm caravan when it was raining outside and hearing the sound of the rain on the roof.

*maisie* you might be almost half way but I bet it still feels a long time when you feel rubbish in yourself. Is your girl excited she will be a big sister? Do you have much of a bump yet?

Hi to westies and Cara and nahla.. Did I miss anyone else?!

AFM Ethan had a great sleep last night.. Still up twice for feeds but he slept 4 hours until 12:40, then 5 hours, and then 3 hours, so I got probably 9 hours sleep myself.. Amazing!  he rolled over for the first time today.. Albeit with a bit of help from gravity (we were on the sofa bed and I sat at the end which tipped it down a little). He actually rolled from back to front and then carried on one more time with the momentum. The look of surprise on his face was very funny


----------



## Amoeba1705

Kalm great news on Ethan -and you- sleeping last night. Aww starting to turn over already, he really is a clever boy xx ☺☺  My mum does drive, dad too but hasn't driven for over 2yrs, mum will be with me for birth. Hopefully I won't actually go into labour at home, as I'm having elcs at 37-38w (not got date yet) so hoping no rushing to hospital; apparently I go in 2 days before cs for steroid injections and to regulate blood sugars during that time. I will be first down to theatre as will be fasting and they need to get me in, out and fed quickly. I won't have access to snacks unfortunately as will be in recovery for about an hour...hoping I get my toast then 🤔 xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Beccaboo I don't think avocado or beetroot would ever be considered a treat in my head!   have you started your yoga bumps class yet? like kalm said I can imagine you doing buggy exercise classes in the park when the twins arrive x   

Smileycat I hope you managed to get today off work in lieu of all the extra hours you have done, if things don't improve soon I think you should speak to them or get signed off with stress, the twins are too important for you to be working such long hours & covering for your colleague   I hope you have a fantastic holiday relaxing & enjoying yourselves x   

Amoeba I hope the scan goes well & jellybean behaves tomorrow   it sounds like you have had a very productive half term, not too many weeks left before you start maternity leave x  

Lillie I hope the midwife appointment went well   sorry to hear you are so tired & having nightmares, I'm sure olaf is snuggled in safely   wishing you lots of luck with the exams, but please don't put yourself under too much pressure x  

Kalm I haven't tried making profiteroles before, maybe I need to look up a recipe & try it sometime   great news that ethan slept well, long may it continue!   how cute that he rolled over too, what a clever little boy x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Did anyone else notice a programme on channel 4 or 5 last night called '50 shades of orange'? it was about people obsessed with fake tan but the title just made me smile   I made it to the gym again last night & did another 70 mins of stepping & 6 mins on the power plate then rewarded myself chocolate cheesecake!


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy Friday all.

Hi Lillie, Lovely to hear from you. I'm all good thanks, and hoping the babies are doing ok, my belly is becoming very much bump now so seems all is going well. When is your 12 week scan booked in for are you just waiting on a date to come through? It's very nerve racking waiting for the next scan, I had a very disturbed sleep thinking about it but I am sure all is ok. Tiredness is a good sign and even cramps can be very normal. I think we become so aware of every twinge during pregnancy it can send us panicking unnecessarily sometimes.  xx

Hi Kalm, Good work with the rolling Ethan! Kalm, he will soon be crawling!   It seems like Ethan is having a lot of better nights sleep now although Im sure there is always going to be those sleepless nights. I hope you are feeling better for the sleep too.  
I'm happy being more active so hopefully that makes the babies happy too! Luckily having scans every 4 weeks after the 20 week one will allow me to keep a check on what is happening too so I can adjust my activity, if for any reason I need to stop the exercise. xx

Amoeba, It will be lovely to have your mum as birthing partner. I would like mine there too (with DH of course) as my mum has quite a calming effect on me, she's really good in a situation! However, I've been told by the consultant that if I am able to have a v birth then I will have a roomful of consultants/doctors/pedetricians/midwives so seems like I will have a audience! If I have a C-section then DH will be there as think you can only have one partner in the room. I guess if you have c-sect your mum can go in with you anyway still. How was the m/w appointment? xx

Hi Amy, No I didn't think it would! haha. I didn't see the programme no but how funny.  Glad you managed the gym and the treat afterwards. If you can have extra treats for me too, Ive really gone off chocolate and sweet stuff, its all about the savoury, salty and cheese! 
I start Yogabumbs on Monday evening, really looking forward to it.  xx

Hi Smiley, Like Amy said, I hope you got your day off today and have packed up your suitcase ready for sunny Greece. Enjoy. xx

Hi everyone else, hope you are all okay and have some nice weekends planned. This week where I live has been cold, rainy and just rubbish weather for June. Tomorrow I think we have sun and 21 degrees! What a turnaround. Im looking forward to some sun and I think a BBQ, I've stocked up on veggie burgers for me, found some nice ones in M&S. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo it's been horrible where I live too, apparently to be nice for weekend 🤔🤔 mw appt went well she answered a big list of questions I had, jellybean was usual naughty self...she had a feel around to see where he was lying to get his heartbeat and just as she found it he moved to opposite side and curled up in a ball, which makes it harder to hear the hb but she found it again and we listened for a good few minutes 😊💙 been to see gp today (her advice) to get veins in leg checked and some gaviscon as the Rennies are no longer dealing with the heartburn. When is you're next scan?? Xx

Amy the rescan is Sunday afternoon but not holding out hope of him behaving! Oh the chocolate cheesecake sounds a great reward for going to the gym 😋😋 xx didn't see or even know about programme last night but love the title, very apt for us lot 😀😀 xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hello all,
No time for personals I'm afraid. Just popping on to say I survived the camping trip! We were there till Wednesday and the weather was lovely till Tuesday! Got very wet that day! It was a church thing and so had some lovely time with friends. Even bumped into some friends from our old church we've not seen for 3 years.

Also wanted to let you know the funding issue has been sorted, yay! Meds were delivered on Thursday so FET #3 will be happening when af arrives probably in a couple of weeks. Not sure how I feel about it yet but I'm keen to try again.

Working lots but will try to catch up with personals soon.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Cara great you had a good camping trip and the weather wasn't too bad. Yey to getting funding issue sorted and please try to keep the positivity for your fet xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clems  
You know what ... I've just thought ... I've had a clementine for breakfast every day for the past week. Clearly my soul is craving orange  
A quickie from me as I need to head to sleep soon ... Off to France for a few days tomorrow and reeeeeeeally looking forward to getting away for a bit. 
Beccavoo enjoy the yoga  
Smiley have a lovely lovely holiday. 
Amoeba I hope the scan goes well Sunday and you don't find the return to work too difficult. 
Cara I'm glad the church camping was good. We are going with our church in August. I reckon you probably had better weather than we will  
Kalm great news about Ethan and his sleeping and rolling. Amazing to think how old he is already!! 
Amy you are back to being the stepper queen ... Go you  maybe fertility hero was on the 50 shades of orange programme  
Happy weekends all ... The poncho is coming to France, so you never know ... I might actually finish it soon


----------



## Amoeba1705

Just a quick one, hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the sunshine xxx


Had rescan, he still had hands up by face but we managed to get some great shots of his face and saw him laughing and frowning...as well as trying to eat his hand and what appeared to be him picking his nose 😝😝 xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba great that the scan went well & you got to see jellybean again, it sounds like he might be a bit mischievous! x  

Muchmore I hope you are having a fab time in France with plenty of relaxing & nice things to eat & drink   I only watched the start of 50 shades of orange to see what it was about, I'm not sure I would recognise the fertility superhero without his special uniform on but I like to think he has finished his training & is working his magic x  

Smileycat I hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday especially after all the stress at work x  

Lillie wishing you lots of luck for your exams x  

Cara great that you enjoyed the camping trip & that the funding has been sorted, exciting that you have your meds too! x  

Westies it can't be long until your holiday now, I hope you have a fab time x  

Wildflower how are you doing? Have you managed to sort out another sewing project? Hope you are ok x  

Beccaboo I hope yoga bumps goes well today   did you get the sunshine over the weekend? It was nice to finally have some warm weather after a cold week last week x  

Kalm have you managed to get outside & enjoy your newly laid garden? I hope Ethan is continuing to sleep well x  

Qwerkily I hope dh is still improving, even though it must be frustrating for him being on crutches it must be nice to have him around to spend time with you & aldous x  

Nahla is there anymore news about H? I hope things are going well for you x  

Ljh not long til you go away, I hope you are doing ok x  

Nickynack I hope things are ok with you x  

Hello Maisie, Sarah, snowy & anyone else I've missed  

I was up at 3:45 am to take mum to the airport & haven't managed to get back to sleep so I think it's going to be a long day!


----------



## Smileycat

Just a quick hello to you all.

Having a lovely break in the sunshine. I was exhausted mentally and physically when we arrived and slept for 12 hours! I feel like a blob in my bikini but need to stop worrying about that! 

Will post later today once I've had a chance to catch up.

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi All, I hope you all had lovely weekends.

Hi Amoeba,I am glad midwife app and scan went well. You certainly have an active wriggly jellybean in there! My midwife app at 17 week is next Wednesday and then my 20 week scan is the 7th July, about 4 weeks yet and cant wait to see them again. xx

Hi Cara, Glad the camping trip went well and you got a nice little break in seeing old friends before the craziness of the next cycle begins! Glad you got all your medication and you can start very soon. xx

Hi Muchmore, lucky you, enjoy France. Will be a lovely break for you. What part of France are you going too? xx

Hi Amy, Yes loved the sunny weekend and we have it today, although I'm in work! I hope I soaked up some nice vitamin D from sitting in the garden. Went for a nice walk yesterday round the park near us. Oooh yes 3:45 is very early, you might be nodding off later then! hehe.

Hello everyone else, hope you are all ok.
Yes, I start Yogabumps tonight and really looking forward to it. This week starts my first full 5 day week in a while as with some days holiday I had and May bank holidays I've worked a fair few short weeks. I have no holiday booked in now until August so worked out that 10 weeks straight. least I have scan appointments every 4 weeks, kind of breaks it up aiming for little milestone dates. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Smiley, Glad you got to Greece ok and seems like you really need the break. have a super duper time and enjoy yourself. I'm sure you look like a lovely glowing pregnant lady in your bikini. That reminds me, I want to buy a maternity swimming costume as I want to start using the gym pool, I though a few lengths and the water taking my weight would be nice, plus cooling in the summer if it gets too hot. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Smiley enjoy Greece and I'm sure you look like a glowing mummy to be in your bikini xx

Beccaboo 4w isn't long to wait until you see the twins again xx jellybean never/ rarely seems to stop moving which is a weird feeling but lovely at same time expect when he kicks me in the stomach 😖 Xx 

Amy hop you managed to get some rest today after your early rise xx 

Much more hope you have a fab time in France xx

  to all the CCs and hope you've all been able to enjoy a bit of the sunshine today xx

Afm was hard having to get up for work today and then especially when it was so nice outside and I just had to see it from classroom window. Have been out for a drink with friend and twins so we had a good chat - she saw ex in supermarket the other day all over some girl...I kinda knew deep down he had someone but now I've got the proof; not sure how I feel about it as don't want anything to do with him but feel it's not been that long since our marriage broke up so he obviously didn't 'love' me like he said he did 🤔 Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi,

Amoeba, Does jelly bean keep you awake at night with the kicks? I cant wait to feel mine. Love the sunny weather but yes me too working in an office and wanting to be sitting in my garden! I think however much you've moved on from your ex, its still hard to hear these things when it wasn't really that long ago you were together. Well least you have your little boy to focus on now, it might have been harder to take if you didn't have jellybean. xx

Amy, Did you manage the gym last night or were you in bed early after your mega early start. xx

Kalm, How are you, are you managing to get out and about with Ethan in this nice weather? xx

Querkily, As it is still sunny have you made any attempts to set up camp in the garden with Aldous! hehe xx

Westies, Not heard from you in a while. Hope you are ok. Has work been keeping you busy and are you still enjoying it? When do you go on your holiday, bet you cant wait. xx

Lillie, How are you doing? Hope you not getting too stressed with exams. When is your next scan date? xx

Sarah, How is things with you. How are you feeling now you are in second trimester? You must have your 16 week midwife appointment soon. Mine is next weeks at 17 weeks as there was no appointments available for this week. xx

Snowy, How is Lizzie and you? Any more swimming lessons, lunches out with other mums? Lizzie must be getting quite big now, is she 5ish months now? xx

Hello everyone else, Maisie, Wildflower, LJH, Nahla, Nickynack, Helen, Cara, Muchmore and everyone else.

Yogabumps last night was fab, I loved it. Plus I got there, sit myself down on a mat next to one girl who funnily was 15 weeks and expecting twins! The instructor said she had not had twin mums in her classes in a long time! There was about 25 ladies in the class ranging from 15 weeks to 38 weeks! We were put in order of weeks so we always are sitting with ladies of similar times. What did kind of get me worried though, which I know is really silly and we shouldn't compare bumps and sizes but I was the smallest there in terms of bump. Obviously not comparing myself to the further along ladies but there were four 15 week ladies and I was by far the tiniest. The girl with twins had a very prominent bump. I just came away wondering if I was too small and were the twins still growing ok. Anyway, the class was great and I got home, went to bed and had the best nights sleep in a long time! xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Smileycat I'm sure you don't look like a blob in your bikini, I bet you look fab!   I hope you continue to have a lovely holiday relaxing & enjoying yourself with dh x  

Amoeba it won't be long now before you start maternity leave then you can relax in the sunshine before jellybean arrives   I'm sure dh did love you, even if the marriage hasn't worked out what an amazing thing that you have a life ahead with jellybean to look forwards too x  

Beccaboo great that you enjoyed yoga bumps & met another local lady expecting twins around the same time as you   I know it is difficult but I wouldn't worry too much about the size of your bump, you were super fit before you got pregnant so I imagine your muscles are really toned so your bump is less obvious, I think I remember snowy saying her bump didn't show much with Lizzie & she was perfect   I made it to the gym last night & did 70 mins of stepping & 6 mins on the powerplate then rewarded myself with 2 chocolate eclairs!   It still feels quite a struggle so obviously I'm not back to full fitness yet but hopefully it won't take too long x  

I hope everyone else is ok & enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo glad you enjoyed yogabumps and you were nice & relaxed to get some sleep - enjoy the sleep whilst you can xx yeah jellybean kicks during night, I generally get until about 2am and then he starts getting active until about 4 - I'm up at 545 so not a lot of sleep happening, guess he's preparing me for night feeds 🤔😊 xx

Amy impressed with the gym visit and yey to the two chocolate eclairs xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## Snowy white1

Hi ladies,

Lillie - hope mw appointment went well. It's only natural to be worried. If you're anything like me that won't go away but fingers crossed it will all be worth it in the end.

Amoeba - glad you got better pictures from the scan. You must be getting so excited as it's really not long until you get to meet him. It's always hard to see an ex with another girl. Some men just need to be with someone so he might not even like that girl that much. 

Smiley - hope you're enjoying the well deserved break. Enjoy showing off your lovely bump in a bikini. I'm sure you look gorgeous.

Muchmore - enjoy France! Whereabouts are you going? We're off to the South of France in a couple of weeks.

Amy - well done on the gym going. You definitely earned those eclairs. 70 mins of stepping certainly sounds like you're pretty fit to me! 

Beccaboo - don't worry too much about bump size since there is so much variation. My bump was always tiny (didn't even need to tell people I worked with until I was 24 weeks!). I think if you're sporty then your stomach muscles are tight and you don't get a big bump. On the plus side my belly shrunk back to its normal size really quickly so hopefully yours will too. If you do get worried you can always go for a private scan where they can measure the twins' growth.

AFM - was at a hen do this weekend while DH looked after Lizzie. It was really strange to be away from her for 2 nights. I had a great time but did really miss her. Sounds like she got on great with DH (and her grandparents) though.

Half term last week meant most of our classes weren't on which got a bit boring. This week we're back to normal. Swimming tomorrow, Pilates on Thurs and baby sensory on Friday. This afternoon is coffee with the NCT girls.
Lizzie has finally started napping in her cot so I am sunbathing while she naps which is a treat!
I think I'm finally getting into this maternity leave malarky!!


----------



## KALM

Hello lovely ladies.

Beccaboo I totally echo what others have said.. When you are fit your stomach muscles hold the bump in more. Mine was always tiny compared to others, it was just nice and trim and mostly out front as muscles held it in and not out to the sides. Plus everyone is different on how their bumps develop, and I think with second or later kids you get more of a bump too. Definately nothing for you to worry about. Nice they sat you in date order. You will be surprised how many of those ladies you'll probably end up hanging out with, or seeing at baby classes, in a few months time! 

Amoeba, sorry you get woken in the night by kicks.. Maybe I was just lucky but I rarely felt Ethan at night.. Just the odd kick when I got up to go to the loo, but never anything that woke me. I expect your ex is just on the rebound and needed to be with someone to feel better about the break up. I don't think having someone new has any bearing on how much he loved you.

Hmm..thought I'd get a good post in whilst Ethan is feeding but he's bobbing on and off...so will be back later!


----------



## KALM

Smiley, I hope after your good sleep and a few days into the holiday you are now feeling nicely chilled and rested. Enjoy!

Muchmore, which part of France are you in? Partaking of any nice hot chocolates like during your France trip last year?

Snowy, wow, 2 nights away. I'm impressed. Goodness knows when I'll manage a night away..Ethan isn't great at taking a bottle yet, but to be fair I need to express more and try one more regularly so he gets used to it. I know what you mean about half them being a bit dull..I'm thinking how the summer hols will be when classes stop! Good to hear Lizzie now sleeps in her cot for naps and that you got to sunbathe..it's really muggy here today  

Hi Amy, I was up at 3:45 yesterday too... But for a nappy change! I'm impressed you managed the gym in the evening afterwards. The garden is looking good, thanks for asking, but we haven't been on the new grass much as we are letting it bed in. 

Hi to Cara, Qwerkily, westies, wildflower, Maisie, Lillie and anyone else I missed.

AFM, we are good. Had a lovely day with Ethan yesterday, he was so happy and giggly all day  his sleeping is pretty ok these days.. Manageable anyway  we did mum and baby yoga this morning for the first time. He did so well at letting me actually do most of the class, especially considering he was tired and ready for a nap. I did more than some of the other mums! He's a bit subdued this afternoon but I think it's the heat/mugginess.


----------



## HelenGB

Hi everyone, I did a bit of reading back, sorry I haven't been around a lot lately, been so busy. The weight loss counselling feels like a waste of time, I don't like my counsellor at all, I find him really cold, so I can't really see it working, but if it gets me closer to my goal in willing to give it a try.

I notice you got moderator status Amy!! Congrats lovely, you'll do a fantastic job xxx

I'm off to Tenerife on Saturday with my sister for a week, give myself a break from work, DH, life in general. Everything's been hard recently and i think I need a nice long chill so I can look forward and concentrate on my goals. I'm hoping after my holiday I'll be able to make a fresh new start and can really put my mind to getting this weight shifted so I can do my next cycle.

Sorry for no personals, waaaay too much for me to read!! But I really hope everyone is doing well. Hugs all round xxx


----------



## MuchMore2013

Hello clementine ladies all  
Oh yes, Amy, congrats on passing all the crazy tests or whatever they had you doing to make it to moderator. You will be brilliant! 
Beccavoo I definitely echo everyone else ... If I got pg my bump would prob be huge because I have such terrible stomach muscles! But you have been keeping so fit that it's no wonder you're giving the two little ones on board a good tight and compact place to grow. I have no doubt they will spread out in due course  
Snowy and kalm, it's so nice to hear news of you both and of Lizzie and Ethan. You both sound so much more relaxed these days and like you're really finding your stride with it all. 
Amoeba I can well imagine it feels horrible to hear about your x even if it doesn't surprise you much. I just hope you can find some peace in it all as you prepare for motherhood 
Helen it is so good to hear from you! I often think of you ... Mostly when using some item of Harry Potter merchandise  I hope you have a glorious holiday and that it is the break you need. I had to lose 4 stone before starting treatment and I know how draining and frustrating it was at times. Keep going ... You will get there. 
AFM France was busy as it was partly work, but the weather was mostly lovely and I enjoyed it a lot. I was over in Normandy, near Lisieux. I speak French so it's always lovely to chat to the locals. Me and Dh also bought a lovely rose for our garden. 
Back to the more normal work tomorrow though


----------



## Smileycat

Hello cc's

I'm on my phone, so please excuse any fat finger typos!

Beccaboo - lucky you to have met a fellow twin mum to be at your yoga bumps class. You'll be a great support for each other. I also echo what everyone else has said re bump size, it varies soooo much! I was relatively fit beforehand and as I'm all bump I feel like I have a beer belly. It also depends how you're carrying. My babies are quite low. There is a lady at work having her second baby, she's a week ahead of me and we're about the same size, of course everyone's an expert and has been making comparisons. I'm sure your consultant will reassure you at your next appointment. I start yoga next week to supplement my gym programme. It's tiring, but I sleep better for it so can see why you're keen to keep up the fitness. As Snowy says, you'll snap back into shape very quickly after the birth.  I will also have a scan every 4 weeks from the 20 week scan however my consultant scans me at each appointment and measures the heartbeats.

Amoeba - lovely 4D scan of your boy! It's incredible. Not long now until you meet him, I bet you are counting the days until you finish work. It must hurt to know that your ex has moved on so quickly, please try not to dwell on it, very soon you will be meeting your son and you should focus your energy on positive thoughts. His loss!

Lillie - how you doing Hun?  I expect you're studying hard for your exams, although I hope you are funding time rest too. Hope your mw appointment went  well and they were able to reassure you about the cramps. Get used to the twinges and back ache!

Kalm - I love reading your Ethan updates - rolling and interacting and what a bonus that he is sleeping better. Mum and baby yoga sounds like fun! Hope you get a chance to attend more classes. 


LJH - how's the health kick going? Sorry to read about the endo. Do you have any symptoms? I was diagnosed with stage 4 And it was a shock as I had no symptoms at all. Fortunately your endo is mild and should not interrupt your cycle. Not long until you're en route to Spain 

Maisie - how are you Hun? Has the morning sickness/ nausea eased at all? You must be nearly 20 weeks now. Will you find out the sex or would you like a surprise?

Wildflower - lovely to read that Rosie enjoyed her first camping trip. Great to start her early? Has she had anymore ballet lessons? Btw I loved your kaftan - very stylish!

Cara - very exciting that you will be cycling soon! Pleased you enjoyed the camp trip, try not to work too hard ahead of your next cycle. Be kind to yourself.

Amy - orange leader and now moderator - well done!  70 mins on the stepper is amazing! You must be incredibly fit and you definetly deserve the chocolate eclairs.  

Muchmore - pleased you enjoyed you break to France. I also speak French and take any opportunity to practice so I can keep it up. Have you nearly finished your poncho? Also how is your friend getting on? 

Will post more later and continue with personals,  I'm heading to an aqua fit class.  Having a fab holiday, relaxing and swimming, eating well. I've got over my initial bikini issues, life is too short.  I keep thinking I don't look pregnant, despite my DH's constant reassurances- bless him! 

Take care

Xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies....

smiley glad ur having a fab holiday...wear ur tummy with pride huni I bet u look fine! 

Amy wow u are now a full moderator!! ummmm chocolate eclair.....my tummy Is growling!! how are u hun? 

beccaboo sound like ur still really active huni..how Lovely u met another twin mummy around the same stage...what is next for u huni? 

hi Helen hope u have a fabulous holiday!!

kalm sounds like u are getting out too huni an fab that Ethan is smiley...I bet it melts ur heart!! glad sleep is now manageable too! 

amoeba not long for u now hun glad u had a better scan this weekend! he is going to be so cheeky!! ignore ur ex huni I know it must hurt but u are worth more an have lots to look forward too!

muchmore glad u enjoyed France...hummmm I love the bakery in France...

lhj when are u back in spain huni I am sure it's sometime soon?

Sarah hope u an Pierre are well? 

snowy sounds like u had a nice hen weekend altho must be hard leaving lizzie!! u sound like another busy mummy!! 

hello to anyone I have missed...I know I've missed some!!

afm studying away...on study leave now so it's not so tiring!! midwife went ok...I am.high risk as BMI has gone to 31 I hav underactive thyroid my blood dosorder mum had pre empclesia an 2 still births in thr family....i hav my 12 week sxan 21st june an i am super anxious...dont really hav many symptoms apart from tiredness sore veiny (.)(.) an occasional nausea or extreme hunger! also this past week or 2 increased cm (i had this too when i first got bfp) sorry tmi an not sure if normal! time wil tell but not feelin very positive! xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Lillie if you have risk factors for preeclampsia you'll probably be put on aspirin from 12w, this is what happened with me. Glad appointment went well though, and not long until your scan xx

Smiley glad you're having a good holiday and have got over bikini issue xx

Hi to everyone and hope you have a good day xx

I'm just busy at work and as classroom is so hot I put summery dress on...its been great and much cooler than my 'normal' work clothes. One of the students that I've not seen for 2 weeks (only see once a fortnight and ever had a holiday) was like omg miss where did that bump come from, you're massive - gee thanks. Then when I said I probably only have 7-8w before he's born they then thought I wasn't that big lol 😂 Gotta love kids xx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ameoba i hav been on aspirin an clexane since 6 days before transfer due to my blood disorder...midwife said she thinks that will b it but i will b monitored by consultant!

haha dont u just love kids!! glad ur more comfortable in ur summery dress x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi everyone,

Amy, I love hearing about your stepper and yummy desserts again. I bet you missed those profiteroles when the beetroot juice and advocado took over for a bit! My new craving this week (as well of course still on the cheese) is granny smith green apples. No other apple will do.  
Well done on moderator status, yay. You will be fab. xx

Snowy, lovely to hear from you and what you are up to. Yippeee for getting back to normal activities with Lizzie this week. Have you been putting Lizzie in her cot to sleep at night and did you do so from birth? Just interested as researching sleeping arrangements. My mum picked up a couple of second-hand, good condition Moses baskets for me to use from birth as there is no way I can fit a cotbed (we thinking of getting two cotbeds for the nursery) in my room. I was thinking of sleeping the twins in their own Moses basket in my room for a few weeks but to get them in their cots in their room as early as possible. The nursery is literally across a small landing so not far away. Just wondered what you did? Of course none of my plans may actually go to plan! I am going to a TAMBA (registered twins charity) seminar in July where they do talk us through all of this so can ask then too. xx

Kalm, Glad yesterday was a good day with Ethan. It seems he is getting loads better with sleeping which is fab. Glad yoga was fun and Ethan let you do the class. My Yogabumps also does a Yogabubs for mum and baby. At first I was thinking how an earth would I do that with twins but then the Yoga instructor said its great for her as she then gets a play with one of the babies!  xx

Hi Helen. is there another counsellor you could try? You will get to your goal I am sure and the break/holiday in Tenerife might be what you need to then come back refreshed and ready to go again.  xx

Hi Smiley, Yes pleased there was another twin mum in the class. She was really nice and also going to this Tamba seminar I had signed up to. Have you signed up to any. This is a parenting event so they go through all the in's and out's of early parenting with twins. How to cope with crying, feeding two, sleeping etc. Hope you enjoyed your aquafit class. Sounds like you are having a brilliant time in the sun.   xx

Hi Lillie, glad study leave means you can concentrate on that and not too many things at once! Glad midwife went ok. Don't worry about the words high risk. I something think that sounds scary when they say that. If you have anything they want to keep check on then I think it is termed as high risk. One good thing being consultant led is you might have more scans booked it. I'm also on baby asprin in case of pre-eclampsia which can be of concern in twin pregnancies even though I don't have high blood pressure now and never have done. 
Keep positive, I was the same as you, worried myself silly before the 12 week scan then when everything was ok, I wondered why I worried so much! Although I still get anxious now! I worry if I have twinges then I worry if I don't, I usually get up to wee at least once a night, last night I didn't so I even worried why I didn't have to wee in the night! I think we just go a bit crazy...well I do anyway! 
My next app is midwife next week then nothing until 7/7 for my 20 week scan. xx

Muchmore, glad you have enjoyed France even though partly work. You are a lady of many talents with French speaking too. Maybe you could have a French translation of your novel! xx

Hi everyone else. Thanks for all your comments on baby bump   I feel okay today. maybe I will have a growth spurt! Off to Body Balance class tonight. xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Beccaboo my friend with the twins had a large travel cot and used the bassinet section for the boys they were laid across it rather than lengthways and when they touched both sides she moved them into their own cotbed in nursery. I know atleast one from another forum is putting her twins straight in cotbeds, in nursery, as no room for them in her room. I'm obviously only having the one but planning on having jellybean in crib by my bed for 3 months, then when I go back to work (he should be 12/13w) he will go in nursery in cotbed X


----------



## Smileycat

Lillie- please don't worry about your symptoms they are all normal Hun! I bought the book " what to expect when you're expecting" and have found it helpful, it also keeps me off Google. It's normal to be nervous before your 12 week scan and it will be a lovely relief that everything is ok. I nearly cried as like you, I had few symptoms.  Great that you be more closely monitored by a consultant as you're considered high risk. As Brccaboo says you'll have more scans  I'm also on clexane until 30 weeks and then will need to take it for up to 6 weeks post delivery. Be positive Hun.

Beccaboo - yes I've signed up for that TAMBA course too. The timing is great as I'll be around 22 weeks and starting to buy items. We have been offered a couple of Moses baskets which we will keep downstairs. We thought it would be nice for them to share a cot bed in our room initially. You can buy cot dividers. 

Snowy - lovely to hear from you. Great that you have some time away for a hen weekend.  It's nice to have a balance and you get enjoyment from the mum and baby classes too.  Are they reasonably priced?

Helen - have a lovely time in Tenerife with your sister. I would also suggest finding another counsellor, it's important that you build a good relationship as it will assist with your motivation to meet your goals.

Hi to Nickynack, Westies, Qwerkily, Sarah and anyone else I may have missed. Hope you're keeping well.
X


----------



## KALM

I'm very jealous of your holiday Smiley, it sounds like you are having a blissful time! I
Know you asked snowy but as an example of prices, for me 10 weeks of baby sensory class is £70, and 6 weeks of mum and baby yoga is £49. Reading yours and beccaboos post it really makes you think of all the logistics you have to think through having twins! Not long until you'll start feeling kicks! That is just the best thing  I had that what to expect book too which is good - have you tried the app? It has a video every week on baby's development that DP and I used to like to watch together on each week milestone.

Beccaboo, glad you are feeling a bit more positive about the bump today? Are you taking regular pictures? I took some wearing the same outfit and in the same position every 2 weeks or so, so that I could look back and see bump growing progress 

Lillie, lots of luck with your studying Hun, when are your exams? Whilst you may not have a lot of symptoms those you do have sound right on track, so I'm sure all will be well at your next scan. 

Amoeba, funny about the kids reactions to your bump  glad you got to stay cooler in a floaty dress!

Much more.. Fluent in French too?! You are a lady of many talents  I wish I was fluent in another language..maybe one day, who knows! My mum has been mad on learning languages the last 2 years.. She is doing German, French, Spanish and Dutch!! 

Helen - have a great holiday! I've liked your cake pics on ** by the way

So I think I jinxed things after saying sleep was ok.. We didn't have a good night  I think probably a lot to do with the heat, and also Ethan starting to get a bit big for his Moses basket. I'm just about holding up today!


----------



## Snowy white1

Kalm - the heat is tough for these babies. Poor Ethan and poor you for the lack of sleep. I get really worried about how hot our bedroom is but there's very little I can do about it.

Smiley - I think baby classes are pretty expensive, especially when you're on mat leave and not earning much. Baby sensory is £4.50, Pilates is £6 and swimming is loads: £160 for a 12 week term. I don't really like signing up for whole terms of things as you often just can't get out of the house but most of the classes are like that, so I do my best to make it. 
At the sensory class I go to, one lady has twin boys. One of the ladies who runs the class takes one of the boys so they both have a lap to sit on. Not sure if that's common practice but it's really nice as both babies get attention. Some of the swimming classes run at a weekend so you could go along with DH - not sure how you'd do it with twins otherwise.

Beccaboo - Lizzie is in a cot that is attached to our bed called a Snuzpod. It's one of the best things I bought as it means I don't have to get out of bed to feed her/ cuddle her etc. Not sure if it would work for you to have one on each side of the bed?!
Current guidelines are to have baby in the same room as you for 6 months (to help prevent cot death) but I know lots who didn't follow this advice. Newborn babies are bloody noisy even when they sleep! Now she's less noisy though, I love having her next to me. When she wakes up in the morning she looks over and gives me such a big smile!
We also had a Moses basket that she used for day time sleep downstairs when she was very little.
I think the best thing I've bought is a Sleepyhead. It's a cushion thing that she sleeps in. It can be placed in the cot, on the floor or even in bed with you. Lizzie sleeps really well in it as it's really cosy. I think it helps them feel protected like they're in the womb. It's great as even when we're away from home she has somewhere familiar to sleep. DH described it as the world's most expensive cushion but it's been worth it.


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi CC's.

Amoeba, yes that's a good idea, the babies will be so tiny and I think I read on the tamba site that the twins can co-share a cot.

Smiley, Glad you signed up for the course too. I thought it was a bargain at £5 per person (maybe it was slightly more for London) and yes, its around the time I would be looking to purchase so be good to get some ideas. 
What's on todays agenda, laying in the sun, a little pool time?! Are you back home this coming weekend? xx

Kalm, I did take a picture on Tuesday and it looked more like I was severely bloated! I will take one maybe weekly so I can see the progress. My belly button is certainly looking a little odd though! haha. Must be hard for the babies in the heat, we know what it like when feeling too hot ourselves in the night. Hope last night was better. xx

Snowy, I have heard of those and had considered them before the twins! hehe. It does sound very easy not having to completely get out of bed but yes not sure how that would work with the two. Thanks for the advice, I will look up sleepyhead cushion, I guess I would need two!   Enjoy Pilates today. xx

Hi everyone else, Hope you all having good days. xx


----------



## wildflower

Hi CCs

Smiley - I'm glad to hear your holiday is good and you got over your bikini issues and just enjoying the peaceful warm days. 

Amy - I think you asked about what my next sewing project was going to be? I think I've decided on a summery top. But I need to get the material sorted and it will probably take ages for me to get prepared - it may not be completed until next summer...) I'm loving the sewing bee at the moment but it does just make me realise how little I know about sewing. I hope i pick up tips from it though!

Beccaboo - It's funny. I remember listening to pregnant women talking and one was almost in tears saying she felt her bump wasn't big enough and the other was in tears saying her bump was too small. I was pretty funny! So easy to get hung up on that when it doesn't really matter much. I had a friend who had a tiny twins bump even just one week before they were born - she is very tall and slim and the two boys just were really tucked up in there. I hope you are loving your bump this week 

Lillie - not long till your 12 week scan, I can imagine that exams and studying don't help the anxiety but try to relax, I'm sure you'll be fine, you have some good symptoms there. xxx

Muchmore - your france trip sounds fantastic. What rose did you get? I love roses. 

Helen - Have a fantastic time in tenerife, I hope you find lots of head space for planning and getting motivated. And a bit of sunshine doesn't half help with the positivity.

Ameoba - I was thinking about your ex that although that is all over now, and he has clearly moved on - that he has played in important role in your story allowing you to conceive your jellybean. No regrets.

Cara - treatment must start soon? I hope you find time to rest in the run up.

Westies - any news from you??

NickyNack - not sure if you are still reading but hope you are doing ok, have you received the adoption forms now?

Sarah - i hope Pierre / Pierretta is well.

Maisie - I hope you are coping with the nausea. It must be so hard to rest when you are looking after a little one too.

Snowy - i love the sound of an attached cot, I think that is just the perfect solution.

Hi to everyone else

afm - Af has arrived today and so I'm having a down day. My brain really goes down some horrible downward spirals on days like these. I can't help thinking of those people (my sister included) who have implied that being a family of three isn't being a 'real' family. Ugh. I'm just having one of those days where I feel like I've failed at life. I'm just surrounded by people who have babies so easily, and even those that have struggled - all of them have several kids. 
In a few days I know I'll feel better and my brain won't get so bogged down in dark thoughts. I wish I could find a way to stop having days like these though 

(I'm really sorry to write this here as I know my perspective is all wrong - I am so grateful for my girl and I should focus on that - these feelings just get hold of me at times)

I'll come back and be more positive in a few days time.
xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely clementine ladies  

Amoeba nearly another week at work completed! not long now until you start maternity leave x  

Snowy fab that lizzie is napping in her cot, it does sound like you have got the hang of maternity leave, sunbathing whilst the baby sleeps seems pretty good   great that you & lizzie are back to your classes after the half term break x  

Kalm well done for getting to mum & baby yoga   I hope ethan had a better night last night & Tuesday was just a blip x  

Helen its lovely to hear from you, sorry you aren't getting on with the counsellor, like the others suggested is it possible to see someone else? I don't know if you've joined it but there is a secret weight-loss group on ff which might be able to provide some help or advise   sorry things have been a bit tough recently but great that you have the holiday in tenerife with your sister coming up, only 2 more sleeps! x  

Muchmore I'm glad you had a good time in france, lovely that you got a rose for the garden as a nice reminder of the trip   how is the poncho doing? I hope the return to normal work hasn't been too bad x  

Smileycat it sounds like you are having a lovely holiday   it is well deserved after the hassle you've had at work recently x   

Lillie when are the exams? I hope the studying is going well, wishing you lots of luck   at least with being classed high risk you will get monitored really closely   hoping the next 12 days til your scan go quickly & it reassures you that everything is ok with olaf x  

Beccaboo granny smith apples sound like a very healthy craving, I like braeburn apples best & have also been enjoying crispy seedless grapes, I have some of the pasta & spinach salad for my lunch today   I hope body balance went well last night x  

Maisie I think you must have reached the halfway mark now, I hope you are doing ok x  

Wildflower the sewing bee is good for inspiring you to get making   a summer top sounds like a perfect project, there are some good online places that do nice material & we have a shop in town that often has lovely printed cotton on offer, I got a nice orange patterned material which mum & I made in to a summer top   I'm sorry to hear you are having a down day   it is really hard when we want something so much & it doesn't happen but I think a family can be just 2 people, what really matters is how you care about each other, I think your family of 3 sounds perfect x  

Cara when do you start your meds? it can't be long now x  

Ljh not long now til you head off to spain, I'm missing your special typos! x  

Westies I'm not sure if you are still reading but I hope the job is going well & you are coming up with a plan for your next steps, enjoy the holiday x  

Qwerkily how long does dh have his cast on? I hope he is getting about ok with the crutches & able to help you out with aldous x  

Nickynack I hope things are going ok for you x  

Nahla have there been any more dates? I hope you, ds & the twins are doing well x  

Sarah not sure if you are still reading but I hope you are doing ok, will you be finding out if pierre is a boy? x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

We had a crazy thunder & lightening storm on tuesday evening that lasted 3 hours so I stayed in & looked after the dogs & baked a coffee cake, I went to the gym last night then rewarded myself afterwards with a slice of the cake   

Thanks for the congratulations on being a moderator, I keep thinking they will tell me they made a mistake & changed their minds!   since this thread is unmoderated & at 470 pages do you want me to see if I can set up a new one? I don't think I can do any permanent damage even if I get something wrong to start with!


----------



## Beccaboo

Wildflower, You don't have to be sorry to post how you are feeling. You've said before that you get down about it during AF days and that's understandable even though you have Rose. And being a family of 3 has lots of positives (I should know coming from a family of 3!) Like Rose, I have lots of cousins who I've remained close to growing up. 
Take care lovely and Im sure when the horrid AF goes you will feel better again.  

Amy, I used to like Braeburn and Pink lady but only Granny Smiths at the moment! Awww jealous of the storm you had, we didn't have anything and I love a good storm! Good work on the coffee cake and the gym. I don't mind if you set up another thread, maybe you can use us as a test to see if it works! xx


----------



## KALM

Ah Wildflower, I'm sorry you are having a down day  even if you know it is just a time of the month thing it doesn't make it easy to deal with. I wonder if there could be some nutritional reason you feel worse now (as well as obviously it being caused by the hormones). Maybe you need more iron or something at this time to help or something? Just a thought anyway. Sending   To help through the day.


----------



## wildflower

Thank you for your words lovelies. 
Amy - yes I so agree with you about families, they can be whatever you want really (which is why I sometimes get quite angry when I think about what those people said). 
Beccaboo - thank you again, I'm sure you have said these words before about being an only child being all kinds of good but I'm so thankful and happy to hear them again! 
KALM - I love your practical thinking. Maybe I am a bit iron-deficient or something. A friend was recently talking about some iron-rich-water sachets you can get, I might look in to them. 
Also I'm hoping things are a bit cooler at yours and Ethan has caught up on sleep a bit? 

thanks again xxx


----------



## lillieb87

hi ladies....

 wildflower ignore those narrow minded people...there is nothin wrong being a family of 3 huni an dont let people tell u otherwise!! i will hopefully be a family of 3 one day an couldn't ask for much more....ppl like that make me cross...if i end up with a family like urs i will b one happy lady...keep ur chin up hun af makes us feel extra pants doesnt it!!

amy they are not going to take away ur moderator position...they hav employed one of thr best...maybe u could eventually get them to change the sinage to orange  

beccaboo wish i was craving apples....i cant stop thinking about chips today!!

smiley hope ur having fun still an enjoyed the aerobics!

afm still studying....exams as mon an tues in manchester...a 6 hour round trip on the train!! yawn....xx


----------



## Nahla

Hallo lovely ccs, 
sorry on my phone and just have a few minutes... 

wildflower, yes a family can be so many different constellations... dont listen to stupid people! you have got a lovely daughter and a partner... I am a single child too and always had that family feeling. I have three kids but no father/ husband and we are a family too... whatever. a big hug. 

Amy, great that you are moderator now! congrats! and a new thread would be lovely. 

lillie fx all goes well... 

afm: somebody asked... well, I will meet him this weekend in Hamburg for a party. we only manage to see once a month at the moment as he is busy and I dont want to ask my parents all the time. But we are both looking forwRd to see each other, we talk on the phone once a week and write lots of whats app daily. I think he could be the one... time will tell. 
the children are all doing well, nothing to complain apart from the usual sleepless nights because of the heat or teeth or other things. we started to eat puree with the twi s and they are really enjoying it. I want to get an au pair and have chosen a girl from Nepal but she hasnt got her visum so far because her german isnt good enough so we are waiting for her to improve... 

a big hug 

xx


----------



## Snowy white1

Good to hear from you Nahla. Glad the twins are liking their solids. I'm busy reading up about weaning.
Glad things are still going well with the man. It must be exciting being at the start of a relationship when everything is new.

Lillie - hope the studying goes well and good luck for the exams.

Amy - congrats on being a moderator. Does that mean you'll be telling us off if we are naughty?! 

Wildflower - like Beccaboo I'm also from a family of three. I think I was lucky to be an only child as it meant I was super close to my parents. I had a lovely upbringing and wouldn't change a thing. Rose will probably feel exactly the same way one day.


----------



## wildflower

Snowy I love your description of your childhood and that is exactly what I want for us and Rose. Thank you xxx


----------



## LJH80

Hello chatty ladies, I've been so busy lately it's been hard to catch up and I am away again down south for my grandads 80th this weekend so it will be lovely seeing my friends and family and hopefully it will be the last visit for me before I get my BFP!!

Thanks for asking everyone about my upcoming trip, I go on the 21st so just over 10 days eeek 
We are there for just under 3 weeks and so looking forward to some total relaxation again, it's taken up most of my remaining leave but I hope it will be worth it, I think it will feel like I am away forever so I am getting some books stored up on my kindle...oh I am also reading a book called 2ww has anyone read it? It's not a literary classic but it's ok 

I'll try and do some personals soon ladies but Amy congrats on moderator status..I'm not sure I have any typos for you today though!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Yey to being moderator Amy  don't mind if you set up another thread xx

Beccaboo just a word of caution if craving fruit - they're full if natural sugars. I was told to cut back on fruit as it was giving jellybean a large tummy 😳 Since I've cut it down goes back on 50th centile.  Hope you're doing ok xx

Nahla glad to hear it's going well with H. Great to hear kids are all doing well and the twins are starting on solids - doesn't seem that long since they were born xx

Lillie hope the studying is going well, am sure you'll do fine on the exams next week xx

Sarah hope you & Pierre are doing well...will you find out Pierre's gender? Xx

LJH not long until you go to Spain, keeping everything crossed for you xx  

Wildflower my little jellybean is going to be a family of 2, my nephew is an only child and has a fab upbringing, as I'm sure are does. Try not to let others get you down, focus on all the positives you have xx  

Snowy glad to hear you're getting into the 'maternity leave' bit ☺ Hope you and Lizzie are doing well and still enjoying the different classes  xx

Westies hope you're doing ok and getting ready for holiday - when is it you go again?? Xx

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all ok xx 

I'm doing ok, get tired easily and am easily irritated at work, but only 3 more school weeks to go then I can relax for a few weeks. The next 3 weeks are crazy busy at work as have so much to do before I leave, plays kids back almost every night...it's going to be a long 3 weeks. Got growth scan & consultant appt on Tuesday, fx jellybean still doing ok and isn't putting on too much weight, with my diabetes being a bit all over the place xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi you guys, sorry for the absence, I'm finally feeling less tired and less sick!  Hope everyone is ok, it's good to catch up.

Amy - Congratulations on your moderator status!

Amoeba - That's interesting about jellybean's tummy after your fruit cravings... I've been craving fruit something crazy this last week or so and though I know it's full of (natural) sugar, I didn't know it could cause problems.  I might have to calm down my pineapple and melon consumption accordingly. Hope the next 3 weeks aren't too long for you, I imagine for you it's a bit like the run up to Christmas is for me!

LJH - Wow, only 10 days to go now, hope you can get lots of lovely relaxation in at the same time.

wildflower - Sending love to you  a family of 3 is very much a family. Like Nahla says, families can be so many different things and nobody has any right to make you feel like yours isn't one. A (and bump) will grow up without a father figure, ever, and so many people out there believe that's a terrible thing. It's all about what you believe. 

Nahla - Really glad your budding relationship is going well  and also that the twins are taking to weaning.

lillie - I had chips for tea tonight and thought of you.  Well, I say 'tea', I mean like 'first tea' because I had it at about 4pm and I'll probably have something else later...

Beccaboo - I've got a Chicco bedside crib (a bit like Snowy's snuzpod) for Pierre. We only used a moses basket with A and moved him into his nursery at 4 months but we're only in a two-bed house so Pierre will be in with us for at least a year I think due to space/not wanting two children to disturb each other. Moses baskets are great but it's worth thinking about the longevity of them; we were lucky (if you can call it that?!) that A was so small because he fit in his for much longer than a lot of babies would have. We kept it so we'll use it this time too, but just for downstairs for daytime/evening naps and have the bedside crib for nighttime.

Kalm - Hope you have some better nights with Ethan over the weekend, the heat probably isn't helping. A's routine has all but disappeared.

Smileycat - Glad you're having a fab holiday! 

Muchmore, Helen, Cara, anyone else I've missed, love to you all.

AFM very little to report - the 2nd trimester is here and it's much more lovely than the first! My bump is coming along now and I'm starting to get some teeny little pops every now and again. I booked a private scan for next week (16+2) so we're hoping to find out if Pierre is a Pierre or a Pierrina... my money is on a girl I think! Full weekend at work coming up but then I've only got one week to go before I turn 30  and have a week off.


----------



## IloveWesties

Beccaboo, Amy, Wildflower and Amoeba (and anyone else I missed - sorry!) - thanks for asking after me. I've been taking a little much-needed break from all forums and concentrating on life outside of IF. I'm still enjoying work / the job but it is very full-on and I've been working long hours. My holiday is next weekend, so just a week more of work before I have 9 days off. I can't wait!

We have our appointment with OFU on Weds afternoon, so looking forward to that. I've also made a decision to come off Metformin. It was meant to help regulate my PCO but hasn't. It also hasn't had any effect on weight and in fact I've put on quite a bit of weight since I first started taking it before my first cycle, so I do wonder whether it's had something to do with it, although my consultant at CRGW puts the gain down to steroids and other IVF meds. Without TMI, I've not been completely regular (number twos, not AF) since I've started taking it and I'm fed up with having to constantly live in fear of being too far away from a loo 🙄

In other news, I'm back in to a routine at the gym with classes and going to spend some time this weekend getting some bits and bobs ready for my holiday.

I've been feeling pretty negative / down lately (hence the need for a break) and so hoping to book some more hypnotherapy sessions in when I get back. I used to be so positive that we were going to become parents but after nearly five years of seriously TTC, my optimism is definiately waining.

I hope all of you lovelies are doing OK, no matter what stage you're at. Take care and I'll pop back on post hols to update you on our plan of action (totally TBC atm). Sorry for complete lack of personals but I've missed pages and pages of updates xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Ladies,

As your thread has got so long I have started you a new home here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346007.new#new

Chux xx


----------

